# Generate play-lists (a game)



## Art Rock

I saw this one elsewhere, and it is very popular. Someone posts a subject, and the first fitting song. The next one posts song #2 that meets the theme, and so on until #10 [copy/paste the theme, the previous list and add the new one. The poster who adds #10 gets to choose the new subject (and the first song)].

Example:



> Theme = money
> 
> 1. Money (Pink Floyd)


next poster:



> Theme = money
> 
> 1. Money (Pink Floyd)
> 2. There goes a tenner (Kate Bush)


and so on....

OK, let's try

Theme = the colour red

1. Red skies over paradise (Fischer Z)


----------



## Duncan

Theme = the colour red

1. Red skies over paradise (Fischer Z) 
2. Little Red Corvette (Prince)


----------



## Strange Magic

1. Red skies over paradise (Fischer Z) 
2. Little Red Corvette (Prince)
3: Red Skies (the Fixx)


----------



## Strange Magic

1. Red skies over paradise (Fischer Z) 
2. Little Red Corvette (Prince)
3: Red Skies (the Fixx)
4. The Red Shoes (Kate Bush)


----------



## Strange Magic

1. Red skies over paradise (Fischer Z) 
2. Little Red Corvette (Prince)
3: Red Skies (the Fixx)
4. The Red Shoes (Kate Bush)
5. Red Moon (Eat)


----------



## Strange Magic

1. Red skies over paradise (Fischer Z) 
2. Little Red Corvette (Prince)
3: Red Skies (the Fixx)
4. The Red Shoes (Kate Bush)
5. Red Moon (Eat)
6. Red Rover (Fleetwood Mac)


----------



## Room2201974

1. Red skies over paradise (Fischer Z)
2. Little Red Corvette (Prince)
3: Red Skies (the Fixx)
4. The Red Shoes (Kate Bush)
5. Red Moon (Eat)
6. Red Rover (Fleetwood Mac)
7. Red Rain (Gabriel)


----------



## Art Rock

1. Red skies over paradise (Fischer Z)
2. Little Red Corvette (Prince)
3: Red Skies (the Fixx)
4. The Red Shoes (Kate Bush)
5. Red Moon (Eat)
6. Red Rover (Fleetwood Mac)
7. Red Rain (Gabriel)
8. Red red wine (Neil Diamond)


----------



## Room2201974

1. Red skies over paradise (Fischer Z)
2. Little Red Corvette (Prince)
3: Red Skies (the Fixx)
4. The Red Shoes (Kate Bush)
5. Red Moon (Eat)
6. Red Rover (Fleetwood Mac)
7. Red Rain (Gabriel)
8. Red red wine (Neil Diamond)
9. I See Red (Split Enz)


----------



## Duncan

Theme: the colour red

1. Red skies over paradise (Fischer Z)
2. Little Red Corvette (Prince)
3: Red Skies (the Fixx)
4. The Red Shoes (Kate Bush)
5. Red Moon (Eat)
6. Red Rover (Fleetwood Mac)
7. Red Rain (Gabriel)
8. Red red wine (Neil Diamond)
9. I See Red (Split Enz)
10. Little Red Riding Hood (Sam the Sham and the Pharaohs)

Next theme = Terpsichore

1.) Dance Away (Roxy Music)


----------



## Strange Magic

1) Dance Away (Roxy Music)
2) Let's Dance (Bowie)
3) You Should Be Dancing (BeeGees)

This is going to go quickly once we get into "Do the Locomotion", etc.


----------



## Duncan

Theme = Terpsichore

1) Dance Away (Roxy Music)
2) Let's Dance (Bowie)
3) You Should Be Dancing (BeeGees)
4.) Shut Up and Dance (Walk the Moon)


----------



## Strange Magic

1) Dance Away (Roxy Music)
2) Let's Dance (Bowie)
3) You Should Be Dancing (BeeGees)
4.) Shut Up and Dance (Walk the Moon)
5) Dancing in the Moonlight (King Harvest)
6) Dancing in the Dark (Bruce Springsteen)


----------



## Art Rock

*Although I did not specify it in the rules, please add one at a time and then wait until someone else has posted before posting again. Also please copy/paste the playlist theme. Thanks.*


----------



## Art Rock

Theme = Terpsichore

1) Dance Away (Roxy Music)
2) Let's Dance (Bowie)
3) You Should Be Dancing (BeeGees)
4) Shut Up and Dance (Walk the Moon)
5) Dancing in the Moonlight (King Harvest)
6) Dancing in the Dark (Bruce Springsteen)
7) Take this waltz (Leonard Cohen)


----------



## Duncan

Theme = Terpsichore

1) Dance Away (Roxy Music)
2) Let's Dance (Bowie)
3) You Should Be Dancing (BeeGees)
4) Shut Up and Dance (Walk the Moon)
5) Dancing in the Moonlight (King Harvest)
6) Dancing in the Dark (Bruce Springsteen)
7) Take this waltz (Leonard Cohen)
8.) Land of a Thousand Dances - (Wilson Pickett)


----------



## Art Rock

Art Rock said:


> *Although I did not specify it in the rules, please add one at a time and then wait until someone else has posted before posting again. Also please copy/paste the playlist theme. Thanks.*


Re-posting on the new page.


----------



## Art Rock

Theme = Terpsichore

1) Dance Away (Roxy Music)
2) Let's Dance (Bowie)
3) You Should Be Dancing (BeeGees)
4) Shut Up and Dance (Walk the Moon)
5) Dancing in the Moonlight (King Harvest)
6) Dancing in the Dark (Bruce Springsteen)
7) Take this waltz (Leonard Cohen)
8) Land of a Thousand Dances (Wilson Pickett)
9) Do the strand (Roxy Music)


----------



## EdwardBast

Theme = Terpsichore

1) Dance Away (Roxy Music)
2) Let's Dance (Bowie)
3) You Should Be Dancing (BeeGees)
4) Shut Up and Dance (Walk the Moon)
5) Dancing in the Moonlight (King Harvest)
6) Dancing in the Dark (Bruce Springsteen)
7) Take this waltz (Leonard Cohen)
8) Land of a Thousand Dances (Wilson Pickett)
9) Do the strand (Roxy Music) 
10) Dance the Night Away (Cream)

New Topic = Battles

1) The Battle of Glass Tears (King Crimson)


----------



## Room2201974

1) The Battle of Glass Tears (King Crimson)
2) Battle Room (Michael Penn)


----------



## Strange Magic

1) The Battle of Glass Tears (King Crimson)
2) Battle Room (Michael Penn)
3) War Games (CS&N)


----------



## Art Rock

Topic = Battles

1) The Battle of Glass Tears (King Crimson)
2) Battle Room (Michael Penn)
3) War Games (CS&N)
4) The battle of Epping Forest (Genesis)


----------



## Duncan

Topic = Battles

1) The Battle of Glass Tears (King Crimson)
2) Battle Room (Michael Penn)
3) War Games (CS&N)
4) The battle of Epping Forest (Genesis)
5.) The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down (The Band)


----------



## Room2201974

1) The Battle of Glass Tears (King Crimson)
2) Battle Room (Michael Penn)
3) War Games (CS&N)
4) The battle of Epping Forest (Genesis)
5.) The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down (The Band)
6) The Battle of New Orleans (Johnny Horton)


----------



## Art Rock

Topic = Battles

1) The Battle of Glass Tears (King Crimson)
2) Battle Room (Michael Penn)
3) War Games (CS&N)
4) The battle of Epping Forest (Genesis)
5) The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down (The Band)
6) The Battle of New Orleans (Johnny Horton)
7) In Zaire (once there was a battle there....) (Johnny Wakelin)


----------



## Room2201974

1) The Battle of Glass Tears (King Crimson)
2) Battle Room (Michael Penn)
3) War Games (CS&N)
4) The battle of Epping Forest (Genesis)
5) The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down (The Band)
6) The Battle of New Orleans (Johnny Horton)
7) In Zaire (once there was a battle there....) (Johnny Wakelin)
8) Love Is A Battlefield (Pat Benatar)


----------



## Duncan

Theme = battles

1) The Battle of Glass Tears (King Crimson)
2) Battle Room (Michael Penn)
3) War Games (CS&N)
4) The battle of Epping Forest (Genesis)
5) The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down (The Band)
6) The Battle of New Orleans (Johnny Horton)
7) In Zaire (once there was a battle there....) (Johnny Wakelin)
8) Love Is A Battlefield (Pat Benatar)
9.) The Marine's Hymn


----------



## Art Rock

Theme - battles

1) The Battle of Glass Tears (King Crimson)
2) Battle Room (Michael Penn)
3) War Games (CS&N)
4) The battle of Epping Forest (Genesis)
5) The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down (The Band)
6) The Battle of New Orleans (Johnny Horton)
7) In Zaire (once there was a battle there....) (Johnny Wakelin)
8) Love Is A Battlefield (Pat Benatar)
9) The Marine's Hymn
10) War of the worlds (Jeff Wayne)

New topic: the planets


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: the planets

1) Life on Mars? - David Bowie


----------



## Room2201974

1) Life on Mars? - David Bowie
2) Venus (Frankie Avalon)


----------



## Duncan

Theme: the planets

1) Life on Mars? - David Bowie
2) Venus (Frankie Avalon)
3.) Space Truckin' (Deep Purple)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: the planets

1) Life on Mars? (David Bowie)
2) Venus (Frankie Avalon)
3) Space Truckin' (Deep Purple)
4) Mercury falling (Sting)


----------



## Room2201974

1) Life on Mars? (David Bowie)
2) Venus (Frankie Avalon)
3) Space Truckin' (Deep Purple)
4) Mercury falling (Sting)
5) Drops of Jupiter (Train)


----------



## Duncan

Theme: the planets

1) Life on Mars? (David Bowie)
2) Venus (Frankie Avalon)
3) Space Truckin' (Deep Purple)
4) Mercury falling (Sting)
5) Drops of Jupiter (Train)
6.) The Final Countdown (Europe)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: the planets

1) Life on Mars? (David Bowie)
2) Venus (Frankie Avalon)
3) Space Truckin' (Deep Purple)
4) Mercury falling (Sting)
5) Drops of Jupiter (Train)
6) The Final Countdown (Europe)
7) Anus of Uranus (Klaatu)


----------



## Duncan

Theme: the planets

1) Life on Mars? (David Bowie)
2) Venus (Frankie Avalon)
3) Space Truckin' (Deep Purple)
4) Mercury falling (Sting)
5) Drops of Jupiter (Train)
6) The Final Countdown (Europe)
7) Anus of Uranus (Klaatu)
8.) Jupiter Crash (The Cure)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: the planets

1) Life on Mars? (David Bowie)
2) Venus (Frankie Avalon)
3) Space Truckin' (Deep Purple)
4) Mercury falling (Sting)
5) Drops of Jupiter (Train)
6) The Final Countdown (Europe)
7) Anus of Uranus (Klaatu)
8.) Jupiter Crash (The Cure)
9) Hello Earth (Kate Bush)


----------



## Room2201974

1) Life on Mars? (David Bowie)
2) Venus (Frankie Avalon)
3) Space Truckin' (Deep Purple)
4) Mercury falling (Sting)
5) Drops of Jupiter (Train)
6) The Final Countdown (Europe)
7) Anus of Uranus (Klaatu)
8.) Jupiter Crash (The Cure)
9) Hello Earth (Kate Bush)
10) I Feel The Earth Move (Carole King)


----------



## Duncan

Theme = planets

1) Life on Mars? (David Bowie)
2) Venus (Frankie Avalon)
3) Space Truckin' (Deep Purple)
4) Mercury falling (Sting)
5) Drops of Jupiter (Train)
6) The Final Countdown (Europe)
7) Anus of Uranus (Klaatu)
8.) Jupiter Crash (The Cure)
9) I Feel The Earth Move (Carole King)
10.) Stars and Planets (Liz Phair)

New theme = Law

1.) I Fought the Law (The Clash)


----------



## Art Rock

theme = Law

1.) I Fought the Law (The Clash)
2) Give up your guns (The Buoys)


----------



## Duncan

theme = Law

1.) I Fought the Law (The Clash)
2) Give up your guns (The Buoys)
3.) Lawyers in Love (Jackson Browne)


----------



## Room2201974

1.) I Fought the Law (The Clash)
2) Give up your guns (The Buoys)
3.) Lawyers in Love (Jackson Browne) 
4) The Law Is Always On Your Side (Neil Finn)


----------



## Art Rock

theme = Law

1.) I Fought the Law (The Clash)
2) Give up your guns (The Buoys)
3.) Lawyers in Love (Jackson Browne)
4) The Law Is Always On Your Side (Neil Finn)
5) I shot the sheriff (Eric Clapton)


----------



## Duncan

theme = Law

1.) I Fought the Law (The Clash)
2) Give up your guns (The Buoys)
3.) Lawyers in Love (Jackson Browne)
4) The Law Is Always On Your Side (Neil Finn)
5) I shot the sheriff (Eric Clapton)
6.) Police and Thieves (The Clash)


----------



## Strange Magic

1.) I Fought the Law (The Clash)
2) Give up your guns (The Buoys)
3.) Lawyers in Love (Jackson Browne)
4) The Law Is Always On Your Side (Neil Finn)
5) I shot the sheriff (Eric Clapton)
6.) Police and Thieves (The Clash)
7). I Confess (The English Beat)


----------



## Room2201974

1.) I Fought the Law (The Clash)
2) Give up your guns (The Buoys)
3.) Lawyers in Love (Jackson Browne)
4) The Law Is Always On Your Side (Neil Finn)
5) I shot the sheriff (Eric Clapton)
6.) Police and Thieves (The Clash)
7). I Confess (The English Beat)
8) One Million Lawyers (Tom Paxton)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

1.) I Fought the Law (The Clash)
2) Give up your guns (The Buoys)
3.) Lawyers in Love (Jackson Browne)
4) The Law Is Always On Your Side (Neil Finn)
5) I shot the sheriff (Eric Clapton)
6.) Police and Thieves (The Clash)
7). I Confess (The English Beat)
8) One Million Lawyers (Tom Paxton)
9.) Breaking the Law (Judas Priest)


----------



## Strange Magic

Default
1.) I Fought the Law (The Clash)
2) Give up your guns (The Buoys)
3.) Lawyers in Love (Jackson Browne)
4) The Law Is Always On Your Side (Neil Finn)
5) I shot the sheriff (Eric Clapton)
6.) Police and Thieves (The Clash)
7). I Confess (The English Beat)
8) One Million Lawyers (Tom Paxton)
9.) Breaking the Law (Judas Priest)
10) Hangman(Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Duncan

:tiphat:

To Strange Magic for getting there first by like three seconds...

Deleted my selection - (Mother-In-Law = Ernie K. Doe) and moving on to his..

SM - what's the next theme?


----------



## Strange Magic

New Topic: Fruit

1) You're the Apple of my Eye (Four Lovers: Frankie Valli's first group)


----------



## Duncan

New Topic: Fruit

1) You're the Apple of my Eye (Four Lovers: Frankie Valli's first group)
2.) Strawberry Fields Forever (The Beatles)


----------



## Art Rock

New Topic: Fruit

1) You're the Apple of my Eye (Four Lovers: Frankie Valli's first group)
2.) Strawberry Fields Forever (The Beatles)
3) Orange crush (REM)


----------



## Duncan

New Topic: Fruit

1) You're the Apple of my Eye (Four Lovers: Frankie Valli's first group)
2.) Strawberry Fields Forever (The Beatles)
3) Orange crush (REM)
4.) Apples, Peaches, Pumpkin Pie (Jay and the Techniques)


----------



## Art Rock

New Topic: Fruit

1) You're the Apple of my Eye (Four Lovers: Frankie Valli's first group)
2.) Strawberry Fields Forever (The Beatles)
3) Orange crush (REM)
4.) Apples, Peaches, Pumpkin Pie (Jay and the Techniques)
5) Lemon (U2)


----------



## Duncan

New Topic: Fruit

1) You're the Apple of my Eye (Four Lovers: Frankie Valli's first group)
2.) Strawberry Fields Forever (The Beatles)
3) Orange crush (REM)
4.) Apples, Peaches, Pumpkin Pie (Jay and the Techniques)
5) Lemon (U2)
6.) (Put the Lime in the) Coconut (Harry Nilsson)


----------



## Strange Magic

New Topic: Fruit

1) You're the Apple of my Eye (Four Lovers: Frankie Valli's first group)
2.) Strawberry Fields Forever (The Beatles)
3) Orange crush (REM)
4.) Apples, Peaches, Pumpkin Pie (Jay and the Techniques)
5) Lemon (U2)
6.) (Put the Lime in the) Coconut (Harry Nilsson)
7). Cherry Cherry (Neil Diamond)


----------



## Art Rock

New Topic: Fruit

1) You're the Apple of my Eye (Four Lovers: Frankie Valli's first group)
2.) Strawberry Fields Forever (The Beatles)
3) Orange crush (REM)
4.) Apples, Peaches, Pumpkin Pie (Jay and the Techniques)
5) Lemon (U2)
6.) (Put the Lime in the) Coconut (Harry Nilsson)
7). Cherry Cherry (Neil Diamond)
8) One bad apple (Osmonds)


----------



## Room2201974

1) You're the Apple of my Eye (Four Lovers: Frankie Valli's first group)
2.) Strawberry Fields Forever (The Beatles)
3) Orange crush (REM)
4.) Apples, Peaches, Pumpkin Pie (Jay and the Techniques)
5) Lemon (U2)
6.) (Put the Lime in the) Coconut (Harry Nilsson)
7). Cherry Cherry (Neil Diamond)
8) One bad apple (Osmonds)
9) Tangerine (Led Zeppelin*)


----------



## Strange Magic

1) You're the Apple of my Eye (Four Lovers: Frankie Valli's first group)
2.) Strawberry Fields Forever (The Beatles)
3) Orange crush (REM)
4.) Apples, Peaches, Pumpkin Pie (Jay and the Techniques)
5) Lemon (U2)
6.) (Put the Lime in the) Coconut (Harry Nilsson)
7). Cherry Cherry (Neil Diamond)
8) One bad apple (Osmonds)
9) Tangerine (Led Zeppelin*)
10) Blueberry Hill (Fats Domino)

Next Topic: Cats (any size)


----------



## Strange Magic

New Topic: Cats (any size)

1) Ride the Tiger (Jefferson Starship)


----------



## Room2201974

1) Ride the Tiger (Jefferson Starship)
2) Long Tailed Cat (Loggins and Messina)


----------



## Duncan

New Topic: Cats (any size)

1) Ride the Tiger (Jefferson Starship)
2) Long Tailed Cat (Loggins and Messina)
3) Year of the Cat (Al Stewart)



Note: to all those who follow upon this new page - please add the topic to your post - thanks!


----------



## KenOC

New Topic: Cats (any size)

1) Ride the Tiger (Jefferson Starship)
2) Long Tailed Cat (Loggins and Messina)
3) Year of the Cat (Al Stewart)
4) Stray Cat Blues (Rolling Stones)

A bit *provocative*...
​


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New Topic: Cats (any size)

1) Ride the Tiger (Jefferson Starship)
2) Long Tailed Cat (Loggins and Messina)
3) Year of the Cat (Al Stewart)
4) Stray Cat Blues (Rolling Stones)
5) Cat Scratch Fever (Ted Nugent)


----------



## Duncan

New Topic: Cats (any size)

1) Ride the Tiger (Jefferson Starship)
2) Long Tailed Cat (Loggins and Messina)
3) Year of the Cat (Al Stewart)
4) Stray Cat Blues (Rolling Stones)
5) Cat Scratch Fever (Ted Nugent)
6) Cat's in the Cradle (Harry Chapin)


----------



## Strange Magic

New Topic: Cats (any size)

1) Ride the Tiger (Jefferson Starship)
2) Long Tailed Cat (Loggins and Messina)
3) Year of the Cat (Al Stewart)
4) Stray Cat Blues (Rolling Stones)
5) Cat Scratch Fever (Ted Nugent)
6) Cat's in the Cradle (Harry Chapin)
7) What's New Pussycat (Tom Jones)


----------



## Duncan

New Topic: Cats (any size)

1) Ride the Tiger (Jefferson Starship)
2) Long Tailed Cat (Loggins and Messina)
3) Year of the Cat (Al Stewart)
4) Stray Cat Blues (Rolling Stones)
5) Cat Scratch Fever (Ted Nugent)
6) Cat's in the Cradle (Harry Chapin)
7) What's New Pussycat (Tom Jones)
8) Phenomenal Cat (The Kinks)


----------



## Room2201974

1) Ride the Tiger (Jefferson Starship)
2) Long Tailed Cat (Loggins and Messina)
3) Year of the Cat (Al Stewart)
4) Stray Cat Blues (Rolling Stones)
5) Cat Scratch Fever (Ted Nugent)
6) Cat's in the Cradle (Harry Chapin)
7) What's New Pussycat (Tom Jones)
8) Phenomenal Cat (The Kinks)
9) The Year of the Cat (Al Stewart)


----------



## Duncan

Room2201974 said:


> 1) Ride the Tiger (Jefferson Starship)
> 2) Long Tailed Cat (Loggins and Messina)
> 3) Year of the Cat (Al Stewart)
> 4) Stray Cat Blues (Rolling Stones)
> 5) Cat Scratch Fever (Ted Nugent)
> 6) Cat's in the Cradle (Harry Chapin)
> 7) What's New Pussycat (Tom Jones)
> 8) Phenomenal Cat (The Kinks)
> 9) The Year of the Cat (Al Stewart)


Sorry, Rooms, but # 9 is the same as # 3...

New Topic: Cats (any size)

1) Ride the Tiger (Jefferson Starship)
2) Long Tailed Cat (Loggins and Messina)
3) Year of the Cat (Al Stewart)
4) Stray Cat Blues (Rolling Stones)
5) Cat Scratch Fever (Ted Nugent)
6) Cat's in the Cradle (Harry Chapin)
7) What's New Pussycat (Tom Jones)
8) Phenomenal Cat (The Kinks)


----------



## EdwardBast

New Topic: Cats (any size)

1) Ride the Tiger (Jefferson Starship)
2) Long Tailed Cat (Loggins and Messina)
3) Year of the Cat (Al Stewart)
4) Stray Cat Blues (Rolling Stones)
5) Cat Scratch Fever (Ted Nugent)
6) Cat's in the Cradle (Harry Chapin)
7) What's New Pussycat (Tom Jones)
8) Phenomenal Cat (The Kinks)[/QUOTE]
9) Cat Food (King Crimson)


----------



## senza sordino

New Topic: Cats (any size)

1) Ride the Tiger (Jefferson Starship)
2) Long Tailed Cat (Loggins and Messina)
3) Year of the Cat (Al Stewart)
4) Stray Cat Blues (Rolling Stones)
5) Cat Scratch Fever (Ted Nugent)
6) Cat's in the Cradle (Harry Chapin)
7) What's New Pussycat (Tom Jones)
8) Phenomenal Cat (The Kinks)[/QUOTE]
9) Cat Food (King Crimson)
10) Cool for Cats (Squeeze)


----------



## Duncan

senza sordino said:


> New Topic: Cats (any size)
> 
> 1) Ride the Tiger (Jefferson Starship)
> 2) Long Tailed Cat (Loggins and Messina)
> 3) Year of the Cat (Al Stewart)
> 4) Stray Cat Blues (Rolling Stones)
> 5) Cat Scratch Fever (Ted Nugent)
> 6) Cat's in the Cradle (Harry Chapin)
> 7) What's New Pussycat (Tom Jones)
> 8) Phenomenal Cat (The Kinks)
> 9) Cat Food (King Crimson)
> 10) Cool for Cats (Squeeze)


The number 10 selection allows the poster to choose the next theme and the first song -

Senza Sordino - what's the next theme and the first song?


----------



## senza sordino

New theme: Life in or on the sea

1) Octopus's Garden (The Beatles)


----------



## Duncan

New theme: Life in or on the sea

1) Octopus's Garden (The Beatles)
2.) Somewhere Beyond the Sea (Bobby Darin)


----------



## Room2201974

1) Octopus's Garden (The Beatles)
2) Somewhere Beyond the Sea (Bobby Darin)
3) Six Months In A Leaky Boat (Split Enz)


----------



## Strange Magic

New Topic: Life in or on the Sea
1) Octopus's Garden (The Beatles)
2) Somewhere Beyond the Sea (Bobby Darin)
3) Six Months In A Leaky Boat (Split Enz)
4) Ocean Size (Jane's Addiction)


----------



## KenOC

1) Octopus's Garden (The Beatles)
2) Somewhere Beyond the Sea (Bobby Darin)
3) Six Months In A Leaky Boat (Split Enz)
4) Ocean Size (Jane's Addiction)​​5) Wooden Ships (written by David Crosby, Paul Kantner, and Stephen Stills)


----------



## Room2201974

1) Octopus's Garden (The Beatles)
2) Somewhere Beyond the Sea (Bobby Darin)
3) Six Months In A Leaky Boat (Split Enz)
4) Ocean Size (Jane's Addiction)
5) Wooden Ships (written by David Crosby, Paul Kantner, and Stephen Stills)
6) Sea and Sand (The Who)


----------



## Strange Magic

1) Octopus's Garden (The Beatles)
2) Somewhere Beyond the Sea (Bobby Darin)
3) Six Months In A Leaky Boat (Split Enz)
4) Ocean Size (Jane's Addiction)
5) Wooden Ships (written by David Crosby, Paul Kantner, and Stephen Stills)
6) Sea and Sand (The Who)
7) Come Sail Away (Styx)


----------



## Open Book

1) Octopus's Garden (The Beatles)
2) Somewhere Beyond the Sea (Bobby Darin)
3) Six Months In A Leaky Boat (Split Enz)
4) Ocean Size (Jane's Addiction)
5) Wooden Ships (written by David Crosby, Paul Kantner, and Stephen Stills)
6) Sea and Sand (The Who)
7) Come Sail Away (Styx)
8) Sloop John B. (Beach Boys)


----------



## Colin M

Life in or on the sea

1) Octopus's Garden (The Beatles)
2) Somewhere Beyond the Sea (Bobby Darin)
3) Six Months In A Leaky Boat (Split Enz)
4) Ocean Size (Jane's Addiction)
5) Wooden Ships (written by David Crosby, Paul Kantner, and Stephen Stills)
6) Sea and Sand (The Who)
7) Come Sail Away (Styx)
8) Sloop John B. (Beach Boys)
9) Wind on the Water (Crosby Nash)


----------



## Art Rock

Life in or on the sea

1) Octopus's Garden (The Beatles)
2) Somewhere Beyond the Sea (Bobby Darin)
3) Six Months In A Leaky Boat (Split Enz)
4) Ocean Size (Jane's Addiction)
5) Wooden Ships (written by David Crosby, Paul Kantner, and Stephen Stills)
6) Sea and Sand (The Who)
7) Come Sail Away (Styx)
8) Sloop John B. (Beach Boys)
9) Wind on the Water (Crosby Nash)
10) Barracuda (Heart)

New theme soon ....


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: dogs of any size

1) The boxer (Simon and Garfunkel)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme: dogs of any size

1) The boxer (Simon and Garfunkel)
2) Hound Dog (Ervis Presrey)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: dogs of any size

1) The boxer (Simon and Garfunkel)
2) Hound Dog (Ervis Presrey)
3) Hungry like the wolf (Duran Duran)


----------



## Room2201974

1) The boxer (Simon and Garfunkel)
2) Hound Dog (Ervis Presrey)
3) Hungry like the wolf (Duran Duran)
4) Hey Bulldog (The Beatles)


----------



## Duncan

Theme: dogs of any size

1) The boxer (Simon and Garfunkel)
2) Hound Dog (Ervis Presrey)
3) Hungry like the wolf (Duran Duran)
4) Hey Bulldog (The Beatles)
5.) Black Dog (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Colin M

Theme: dogs of any size

1) The boxer (Simon and Garfunkel)
2) Hound Dog (Ervis Presrey)
3) Hungry like the wolf (Duran Duran)
4) Hey Bulldog (The Beatles), an ode to Paul's Sheepdog, Martha. John thought Bulldog worked better with the melody : )
5.) Black Dog (Led Zeppelin)
6) Martha, My Dear (The Beatles), another ode to Paul's Sheepdog who was featured on several of their late sixties song videos : )


----------



## Duncan

Theme: dogs of any size

1) The boxer (Simon and Garfunkel)
2) Hound Dog (Ervis Presrey)
3) Hungry like the wolf (Duran Duran)
4) Hey Bulldog (The Beatles), an ode to Paul's Sheepdog, Martha. John thought Bulldog worked better with the melody : )
5.) Black Dog (Led Zeppelin)
6) Martha, My Dear (The Beatles), another ode to Paul's Sheepdog who was featured on several of their late sixties song videos
7) Me and You and a Dog Named Boo (Lobo) - yet another ode to Paul's sheepdog (I'm lying)...


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: dogs of any size

1) The boxer (Simon and Garfunkel)
2) Hound Dog (Ervis Presrey)
3) Hungry like the wolf (Duran Duran)
4) Hey Bulldog (The Beatles), an ode to Paul's Sheepdog, Martha. John thought Bulldog worked better with the melody : )
5.) Black Dog (Led Zeppelin)
6) Martha, My Dear (The Beatles), another ode to Paul's Sheepdog who was featured on several of their late sixties song videos
7) Me and You and a Dog Named Boo (Lobo) - yet another ode to Paul's sheepdog (I'm lying)...
8) Shannon (Henry Gross)


----------



## Duncan

Theme: dogs of any size

1) The boxer (Simon and Garfunkel)
2) Hound Dog (Ervis Presrey)
3) Hungry like the wolf (Duran Duran)
4) Hey Bulldog (The Beatles), an ode to Paul's Sheepdog, Martha. John thought Bulldog worked better with the melody : )
5.) Black Dog (Led Zeppelin)
6) Martha, My Dear (The Beatles), another ode to Paul's Sheepdog who was featured on several of their late sixties song videos
7) Me and You and a Dog Named Boo (Lobo) - yet another ode to Paul's sheepdog (I'm lying)...
8) Shannon (Henry Gross)
9) Atomic Dog (George Clinton)


----------



## Colin M

Theme: dogs of any size

1) The boxer (Simon and Garfunkel)
2) Hound Dog (Ervis Presrey)
3) Hungry like the wolf (Duran Duran)
4) Hey Bulldog (The Beatles), an ode to Paul's Sheepdog, Martha. John thought Bulldog worked better with the melody : )
5.) Black Dog (Led Zeppelin)
6) Martha, My Dear (The Beatles), another ode to Paul's Sheepdog who was featured on several of their late sixties song videos
7) Me and You and a Dog Named Boo (Lobo) - yet another ode to Paul's sheepdog (I'm lying)...
8) Shannon (Henry Gross)
9) Atomic Dog (George Clinton)
10) Black eyed dog (Nick Drake)


----------



## Colin M

Theme: Jobs that require your hands

1) If I were a carpenter (Tim Buckley)


----------



## Strange Magic

Theme: Jobs that require your hands

1) If I were a carpenter Tim Buckley)
2) Brain Salad Surgery (ELP)


----------



## Room2201974

1) If I were a carpenter (Tim Buckley)
2) Wichita Lineman (Jimmy Webb)


----------



## Colin M

Theme: Jobs that require your hands

1) If I were a carpenter (Tim Buckley)
2) Wichita Lineman (Jimmy Webb)
3) Piano Man (Billy Joel)


----------



## Strange Magic

Theme: Jobs that require your hands

1) If I were a carpenter (Tim Buckley)
2) Wichita Lineman (Jimmy Webb)
3) Piano Man
4) The Doctor (West, Bruce, and Laing)


----------



## Duncan

Theme: Jobs that require your hands

Note: Corrected list - added "Brain Salad Surgery" and renumbered accordingly...

1) If I were a carpenter (Tim Buckley)
2) Brain Salad Surgery (ELP)
3) Wichita Lineman (Jimmy Webb)
4) Piano Man (Billy Joel)
5) The Doctor (West, Bruce, and Laing)
6.) The Gambler (Kenny Rogers)


----------



## Strange Magic

Theme: Jobs that require your hands

Note: Corrected list - added "Brain Salad Surgery" and renumbered accordingly...

1) If I were a carpenter (Tim Buckley)
2) Brain Salad Surgery (ELP)
3) Wichita Lineman (Jimmy Webb)
4) Piano Man (Billy Joel)
5) The Doctor (West, Bruce, and Laing)
6.) The Gambler (Kenny Rogers)
7) The Boxer (Simon and Garfunkel)


----------



## Room2201974

1) If I were a carpenter (Tim Buckley)
2) Brain Salad Surgery (ELP)
3) Wichita Lineman (Jimmy Webb)
4) Piano Man (Billy Joel)
5) The Doctor (West, Bruce, and Laing)
6.) The Gambler (Kenny Rogers)
7) The Boxer (Simon and Garfunkel)
8) Pick A Bale Of Cotton (Trad. American Folk)


----------



## Duncan

Theme: Jobs that require your hands

1) If I were a carpenter (Tim Buckley)
2) Brain Salad Surgery (ELP)
3) Wichita Lineman (Jimmy Webb)
4) Piano Man (Billy Joel)
5) The Doctor (West, Bruce, and Laing)
6.) The Gambler (Kenny Rogers)
7) The Boxer (Simon and Garfunkel)
8) Pick A Bale Of Cotton (Trad. American Folk)
9) Take A Letter, Maria (R.B. Greaves)


----------



## Strange Magic

1) If I were a carpenter (Tim Buckley)
2) Brain Salad Surgery (ELP)
3) Wichita Lineman (Jimmy Webb)
4) Piano Man (Billy Joel)
5) The Doctor (West, Bruce, and Laing)
6.) The Gambler (Kenny Rogers)
7) The Boxer (Simon and Garfunkel)
8) Pick A Bale Of Cotton (Trad. American Folk)
9) Take a Letter, Maria (RB Greaves)
10) When I Paint My Masterpiece (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Strange Magic

Next Topic: Horses

1) Wild Horses (Stones)


----------



## Duncan

Next Topic: Horses

1) Wild Horses (Stones)
2) Chestnut Mare (The Byrds)


----------



## Strange Magic

Next Topic: Horses

1) Wild Horses (Stones)
2) Chestnut Mare (The Byrds)
3) A Horse With No Name (America)


----------



## Duncan

Next Topic: Horses

1) Wild Horses (Stones)
2) Chestnut Mare (The Byrds)
3) A Horse With No Name (America)
4) Bring On The Dancing Horses (Echo and the Bunnymen)


----------



## Strange Magic

Next Topic: Horses

1) Wild Horses (Stones)
2) Chestnut Mare (The Byrds)
3) A Horse With No Name (America)
4) Bring On The Dancing Horses (Echo and the Bunnymen)
5) Who's Gonna Ride Your Wild Horses (U2)


----------



## Duncan

Next Topic: Horses

1) Wild Horses (Stones)
2) Chestnut Mare (The Byrds)
3) A Horse With No Name (America)
4) Bring On The Dancing Horses (Echo and the Bunnymen)
5) Who's Gonna Ride Your Wild Horses (U2)
6) Beer for My Horses (Toby Keith)


----------



## Strange Magic

Next Topic: Horses

1) Wild Horses (Stones)
2) Chestnut Mare (The Byrds)
3) A Horse With No Name (America)
4) Bring On The Dancing Horses (Echo and the Bunnymen)
5) Who's Gonna Ride Your Wild Horses (U2)
6) Beer for My Horses (Toby Keith)
7) Land: Horses/Land of a Thousand Dances/La Mer (DE) (Patti Smith)


----------



## Duncan

Next Topic: Horses

1) Wild Horses (Stones)
2) Chestnut Mare (The Byrds)
3) A Horse With No Name (America)
4) Bring On The Dancing Horses (Echo and the Bunnymen)
5) Who's Gonna Ride Your Wild Horses (U2)
6) Beer for My Horses (Toby Keith)
7) Land: Horses/Land of a Thousand Dances/La Mer (DE) (Patti Smith)
8) I've Got Spurs That Jingle Jangle Jingle (Gene Autry)


----------



## Strange Magic

Next Topic: Horses

1) Wild Horses (Stones)
2) Chestnut Mare (The Byrds)
3) A Horse With No Name (America)
4) Bring On The Dancing Horses (Echo and the Bunnymen)
5) Who's Gonna Ride Your Wild Horses (U2)
6) Beer for My Horses (Toby Keith)
7) Land: Horses/Land of a Thousand Dances/La Mer (DE) (Patti Smith)
8) I've Got Spurs That Jingle Jangle Jingle (Gene Autry)
9) Dead Horse (Guns N' Roses)


----------



## Duncan

Next Topic: Horses

1) Wild Horses (Stones)
2) Chestnut Mare (The Byrds)
3) A Horse With No Name (America)
4) Bring On The Dancing Horses (Echo and the Bunnymen)
5) Who's Gonna Ride Your Wild Horses (U2)
6) Beer for My Horses (Toby Keith)
7) Land: Horses/Land of a Thousand Dances/La Mer (DE) (Patti Smith)
8) I've Got Spurs That Jingle Jangke Jingle (Gene Autry)
9) Dead Horse (Guns N' Roses)
10) Get Along, Little Dogies (Sons of the Pioneers)

Next theme = Numbers...

1) One (Is the Loneliest Number) (Three Dog Night)


----------



## Strange Magic

Mollie, we'll let you have the Gene Autry! 
It was getting difficult to come up with more horses.


----------



## Strange Magic

1) One (Is the Loneliest Number) (Three Dog Night)
2) A Million to One (Jimmy Charles and the Revellettes)


----------



## Duncan

Strange Magic said:


> Mollie, we'll let you have the Gene Autry!
> It was getting difficult to come up with more horses.


"I've got spurs that jingle, jangle, jingle
*As I go riding merrily along*
And they sing, oh, ain't you glad you're single?
And that song ain't so very far from wrong"

What did ya think he was riding? - A Llama? -:lol:


----------



## Strange Magic

Mollie John said:


> "I've got spurs that jingle, jangel, jingle
> *As I go riding merrily along*
> And they sing, oh, ain't you glad you're single?
> And that song ain't so very far from wrong"
> 
> What did ya think he was riding? - A Llama? -:lol:
> 
> View attachment 125990


He might have been riding an a$$! :lol:


----------



## Strange Magic

How about Mustang Sally? A person named for a car named for a horse.


----------



## Duncan

Next theme = Numbers...

1) One (Is the Loneliest Number) (Three Dog Night)
2) A Million to One (Jimmy Charles and the Revellettes)
3) Tea for Two (Marion Harris)


----------



## Duncan

Strange Magic said:


> He might have been riding an a$$! :lol:


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Duncan

Next theme = Numbers...

1) One (Is the Loneliest Number) (Three Dog Night)
2) A Million to One (Jimmy Charles and the Revellettes)
3) Tea for Two (Marion Harris)
4) 7 and 7 is (Love)


----------



## Strange Magic

Next theme = Numbers...

1) One (Is the Loneliest Number) (Three Dog Night)
2) A Million to One (Jimmy Charles and the Revellettes)
3) Tea for Two (Marion Harris)
4) 7 and 7 is (Love)
5) Three Days (Jane's Addiction)


----------



## Room2201974

1) One (Is the Loneliest Number) (Three Dog Night)
2) A Million to One (Jimmy Charles and the Revellettes)
3) Tea for Two (Marion Harris)
4) 7 and 7 is (Love)
5) Three Days (Jane's Addiction)
6) Positively 4th Street (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Duncan

Theme = Numbers...

1) One (Is the Loneliest Number) (Three Dog Night)
2) A Million to One (Jimmy Charles and the Revellettes)
3) Tea for Two (Marion Harris)
4) 7 and 7 is (Love)
5) Three Days (Jane's Addiction)
6) Positively 4th Street (Bob Dylan)
7.) When I'm Sixty-Four (The Beatles)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Theme = Numbers...

1) One (Is the Loneliest Number) (Three Dog Night)
2) A Million to One (Jimmy Charles and the Revellettes)
3) Tea for Two (Marion Harris)
4) 7 and 7 is (Love)
5) Three Days (Jane's Addiction)
6) Positively 4th Street (Bob Dylan)
7.) When I'm Sixty-Four (The Beatles)
8)Five Years (David Bowie)


----------



## Duncan

Theme = Numbers...

1) One (Is the Loneliest Number) (Three Dog Night)
2) A Million to One (Jimmy Charles and the Revellettes)
3) Tea for Two (Marion Harris)
4) 7 and 7 is (Love)
5) Three Days (Jane's Addiction)
6) Positively 4th Street (Bob Dylan)
7.) When I'm Sixty-Four (The Beatles)
8) Five Years (David Bowie)
9.) The 59th Street Bridge Song (Feelin' Groovy) (Simon and Garfunkel)


----------



## Strange Magic

Theme = Numbers...

1) One (Is the Loneliest Number) (Three Dog Night)
2) A Million to One (Jimmy Charles and the Revellettes)
3) Tea for Two (Marion Harris)
4) 7 and 7 is (Love)
5) Three Days (Jane's Addiction)
6) Positively 4th Street (Bob Dylan)
7.) When I'm Sixty-Four (The Beatles)
8) Five Years (David Bowie)
9.) The 59th Street Bridge Song (Feelin' Groovy) (Simon and Garfunkel)
10) Eight Days a Week (Beatles)


----------



## Strange Magic

New Topic: Heaven/Paradise

1) Heaven and Paradise (Don Julian and the Meadowlarks)


----------



## Duncan

New Topic: Heaven/Paradise

1) Heaven and Paradise (Don Julian and the Meadowlarks)
2) Knockin' On Heaven's Door (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Room2201974

1) Heaven and Paradise (Don Julian and the Meadowlarks)
2) Knockin' On Heaven's Door (Bob Dylan)
3) Heaven Is In Your Mind (Traffic)


----------



## Art Rock

Topic: Heaven/Paradise

1) Heaven and Paradise (Don Julian and the Meadowlarks)
2) Knockin' On Heaven's Door (Bob Dylan)
3) Heaven Is In Your Mind (Traffic)
4) Heaven can wait (Meat Loaf)


----------



## Room2201974

Topic: Heaven/Paradise

1) Heaven and Paradise (Don Julian and the Meadowlarks)
2) Knockin' On Heaven's Door (Bob Dylan)
3) Heaven Is In Your Mind (Traffic)
4) Heaven can wait (Meat Loaf)
5) Two Tickets to Paradise (Eddie Money)


----------



## Art Rock

Topic: Heaven/Paradise

1) Heaven and Paradise (Don Julian and the Meadowlarks)
2) Knockin' On Heaven's Door (Bob Dylan)
3) Heaven Is In Your Mind (Traffic)
4) Heaven can wait (Meat Loaf)
5) Two Tickets to Paradise (Eddie Money)
6) Tien tang [Paradise] (Tenggeer)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Topic: Heaven/Paradise

1) Heaven and Paradise (Don Julian and the Meadowlarks)
2) Knockin' On Heaven's Door (Bob Dylan)
3) Heaven Is In Your Mind (Traffic)
4) Heaven can wait (Meat Loaf)
5) Two Tickets to Paradise (Eddie Money)
6) Tien tang [Paradise] (Tenggeer)
7) Heaven and Hell (Black Sabbath)


----------



## Strange Magic

Topic: Heaven/Paradise

1) Heaven and Paradise (Don Julian and the Meadowlarks)
2) Knockin' On Heaven's Door (Bob Dylan)
3) Heaven Is In Your Mind (Traffic)
4) Heaven can wait (Meat Loaf)
5) Two Tickets to Paradise (Eddie Money)
6) Tien tang [Paradise] (Tenggeer)
7) Heaven and Hell (Black Sabbath)
8) Heaven Must Be Missing an Angel (Tavares)


----------



## Open Book

Topic: Heaven/Paradise

1) Heaven and Paradise (Don Julian and the Meadowlarks)
2) Knockin' On Heaven's Door (Bob Dylan)
3) Heaven Is In Your Mind (Traffic)
4) Heaven can wait (Meat Loaf)
5) Two Tickets to Paradise (Eddie Money)
6) Tien tang [Paradise] (Tenggeer)
7) Heaven and Hell (Black Sabbath)
8) Heaven Must Be Missing an Angel (Tavares)
9) My Blue Heaven (Frank Sinatra)


----------



## Duncan

Topic: Heaven/Paradise

1) Heaven and Paradise (Don Julian and the Meadowlarks)
2) Knockin' On Heaven's Door (Bob Dylan)
3) Heaven Is In Your Mind (Traffic)
4) Heaven can wait (Meat Loaf)
5) Two Tickets to Paradise (Eddie Money)
6) Tien tang [Paradise] (Tenggeer)
7) Heaven and Hell (Black Sabbath)
8) Heaven Must Be Missing an Angel (Tavares)
9) My Blue Heaven (Frank Sinatra)
10) Tears In Heaven (Eric Clapton)

New page reminder - please remember to add the theme to your post - thanks! :tiphat:

*Next theme = Food...(No fruit)*

1) Bread and Butter (The Newbeats)


----------



## Colin M

Next theme = Food...(No fruit)

1) Bread and Butter (The Newbeats)
2) Hot Burrito #2 - Flying Burrito Brothers


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Next theme = Food...(No fruit)

1) Bread and Butter (The Newbeats)
2) Hot Burrito #2 - Flying Burrito Brothers
3) Dinner At Eight (Rufus Wainwright)


----------



## Room2201974

1) Bread and Butter (The Newbeats)
2) Hot Burrito #2 - Flying Burrito Brothers
3) Dinner At Eight (Rufus Wainwright)
4) No Sugar Tonight (The Guess Who)


----------



## Colin M

Next theme = Food...(No fruit)

1) Bread and Butter (The Newbeats)
2) Hot Burrito #2 - (Flying Burrito Brothers)
3) Dinner At Eight (Rufus Wainwright)
4) No Sugar Tonight - (The Guess Who)
5) Ice Cream Phoenix - (Jefferson Airplane)


----------



## Room2201974

1) Bread and Butter (The Newbeats)
2) Hot Burrito #2 - (Flying Burrito Brothers)
3) Dinner At Eight (Rufus Wainwright)
4) No Sugar Tonight - (The Guess Who)
5) Ice Cream Phoenix - (Jefferson Airplane)
6) Savory Truffle (The Beatles)


----------



## Colin M

1) Bread and Butter (The Newbeats)
2) Hot Burrito #2 - (Flying Burrito Brothers)
3) Dinner At Eight (Rufus Wainwright)
4) No Sugar Tonight - (The Guess Who)
5) Ice Cream Phoenix - (Jefferson Airplane)
6) Savoy Truffle (The Beatles)
7) Hamburger Midnight (Little Feat)


----------



## Room2201974

1) Bread and Butter (The Newbeats)
2) Hot Burrito #2 - (Flying Burrito Brothers)
3) Dinner At Eight (Rufus Wainwright)
4) No Sugar Tonight - (The Guess Who)
5) Ice Cream Phoenix - (Jefferson Airplane)
6) Savoy Truffle (The Beatles)
7) Hamburger Midnight (Little Feat)
8) Chocolate Cake (Crowded House)


----------



## Colin M

Bread and Butter (The Newbeats)
2) Hot Burrito #2 - (Flying Burrito Brothers)
3) Dinner At Eight (Rufus Wainwright)
4) No Sugar Tonight - (The Guess Who)
5) Ice Cream Phoenix - (Jefferson Airplane)
6) Savoy Truffle (The Beatles)
7) Hamburger Midnight (Little Feat)
8) Chocolate Cake (Crowded House)
9) Starfish-on-the-Toast (Donovan)


----------



## Room2201974

1)Bread and Butter (The Newbeats)
2) Hot Burrito #2 - (Flying Burrito Brothers)
3) Dinner At Eight (Rufus Wainwright)
4) No Sugar Tonight - (The Guess Who)
5) Ice Cream Phoenix - (Jefferson Airplane)
6) Savoy Truffle (The Beatles)
7) Hamburger Midnight (Little Feat)
8) Chocolate Cake (Crowded House)
9) Starfish-on-the-Toast (Donovan)
10) Cinnamon Girl (Neil Young)

New Topic = Dreams

1) Don't Dream It's Over (Crowded House)


----------



## Colin M

Theme = Dreams

1) Don't Dream It's Over (Crowded House)
2) Dream Weaver (Gary Wright)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme = Dreams

1) Don't Dream It's Over (Crowded House)
2) Dream Weaver (Gary Wright)
3) Dream On (Aerosmith)


----------



## Open Book

Theme = Dreams

1) Don't Dream It's Over (Crowded House)
2) Dream Weaver (Gary Wright)
3) Dream On (Aerosmith)
4) Sweet Dreams (Are Made Of This) (Eurythmics)


----------



## The Deacon

4) Pretty Things - Renaissance Fair


----------



## Room2201974

Theme = Dreams

1) Don't Dream It's Over (Crowded House)
2) Dream Weaver (Gary Wright)
3) Dream On (Aerosmith)
4) Sweet Dreams (Are Made Of This) (Eurythmics)
5) #9 Dream (John Lennon)


----------



## Open Book

Theme = Dreams

1) Don't Dream It's Over (Crowded House)
2) Dream Weaver (Gary Wright)
3) Dream On (Aerosmith)
4) Sweet Dreams (Are Made Of This) (Eurythmics)
5) #9 Dream (John Lennon)
6) All I Have To Do Is Dream (Everly Brothers)


----------



## Colin M

Theme = Dreams

1) Don't Dream It's Over (Crowded House)
2) Dream Weaver (Gary Wright)
3) Dream On (Aerosmith)
4) Sweet Dreams (Are Made Of This) (Eurythmics)
5) #9 Dream (John Lennon)
6) All I Have To Do Is Dream (Everly Brothers)
7. Dream a Little Dream of Me (Louis Armstrong)


----------



## EdwardBast

1) Don't Dream It's Over (Crowded House)
2) Dream Weaver (Gary Wright)
3) Dream On (Aerosmith)
4) Sweet Dreams (Are Made Of This) (Eurythmics)
5) #9 Dream (John Lennon)
6) All I Have To Do Is Dream (Everly Brothers)
7) Dream a Little Dream of Me (Louis Armstrong) 
8) Baku the Dream Eater (Oregon)


----------



## Colin M

1) Don't Dream It's Over (Crowded House)
2) Dream Weaver (Gary Wright)
3) Dream On (Aerosmith)
4) Sweet Dreams (Are Made Of This) (Eurythmics)
5) #9 Dream (John Lennon)
6) All I Have To Do Is Dream (Everly Brothers)
7) Dream a Little Dream of Me (Louis Armstrong) 
8) Baku the Dream Eater (Oregon)
9) Dreams - (Fleetwood Mac)


----------



## Open Book

1) Don't Dream It's Over (Crowded House)
2) Dream Weaver (Gary Wright)
3) Dream On (Aerosmith)
4) Sweet Dreams (Are Made Of This) (Eurythmics)
5) #9 Dream (John Lennon)
6) All I Have To Do Is Dream (Everly Brothers)
7) Dream a Little Dream of Me (Louis Armstrong)
8) Baku the Dream Eater (Oregon)
9) Dreams - (Fleetwood Mac)
10) Nice Dream (Radiohead)

Theme: Days of the Week
1) Manic Monday (Bangles)


----------



## Room2201974

Theme: Days of the Week
1) Manic Monday (Bangles)
2) Tuesday Afternoon (Moody Blues)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme: Days of the Week
1) Manic Monday (Bangles)
2) Tuesday Afternoon (Moody Blues)
3) Friday I'm In Love (the Cure)


----------



## Duncan

Theme: Days of the Week

1) Manic Monday (Bangles)
2) Tuesday Afternoon (Moody Blues)
3) Friday I'm In Love (the Cure)
4) Wednesday Morning 3 a.m. (Simon and Garfunkel)


----------



## Colin M

Theme: Days of the Week
1) Manic Monday (Bangles)
2) Tuesday Afternoon (Moody Blues)
3) Friday I'm In Love (the Cure)
4) Wednesday Morning 3 a.m (Simon and Garfunkle)
5) Friday on My Mind (The Easy Beats)


----------



## Duncan

Theme: Days of the Week

1) Manic Monday (Bangles)
2) Tuesday Afternoon (Moody Blues)
3) Friday I'm In Love (the Cure)
4) Friday on My Mind (The Easy Beats)
5) Saturday Night (Bay City Rollers - "World's Greatest Rock and Roll Band")


----------



## Colin M

Theme: Days of the Week

1) Manic Monday (Bangles)
2) Tuesday Afternoon (Moody Blues)
3) Friday I'm In Love (the Cure)
4) Wednesday Morning 3 a.m (Simon and Garfunkle)
5) Friday on My Mind (The Easy Beats)
6) Saturday Night (Bay City Rollers - "World's Greatest Rock and Roll Band")
7) Sunday Morning Coming Down (Kris Kristofferson)


----------



## Duncan

Theme: Days of the Week

1) Manic Monday (Bangles)
2) Tuesday Afternoon (Moody Blues)
3) Friday I'm In Love (the Cure)
4) Wednesday Morning 3 a.m (Simon and Garfunkle)
5) Friday on My Mind (The Easy Beats)
6) Saturday Night (Bay City Rollers - "World's Greatest Rock and Roll Band")
7) Sunday Morning Coming Down (Kris Kristofferson)
8) Pleasant Valley Sundary (The Monkees - "Worlds' Greatest Rock and Roll Band")


----------



## Colin M

Theme: Days of the Week

1) Manic Monday (Bangles)
2) Tuesday Afternoon (Moody Blues)
3) Friday I'm In Love (the Cure)
4) Wednesday Morning 3 a.m (Simon and Garfunkle)
5) Friday on My Mind (The Easy Beats)
6) Saturday Night (Bay City Rollers - "World's Greatest Rock and Roll Band")
7) Sunday Morning Coming Down (Kris Kristofferson)
8) Pleasant Valley Sundary (The Monkees - "Worlds' Greatest Rock and Roll Band")
9) Black Friday (Steely Dan)


----------



## Duncan

Theme: Days of the Week

1) Manic Monday (Bangles)
2) Tuesday Afternoon (Moody Blues)
3) Friday I'm In Love (the Cure)
4) Wednesday Morning 3 a.m (Simon and Garfunkle)
5) Friday on My Mind (The Easy Beats)
6) Saturday Night (Bay City Rollers - "World's Greatest Rock and Roll Band")
7) Sunday Morning Coming Down (Kris Kristofferson)
8) Pleasant Valley Sundary (The Monkees - "Worlds' Greatest Rock and Roll Band")
9) Black Friday (Steely Dan)
10) Ruby Tuesday (The Rolling Stones - "World's Greatest Rock and Roll Band")


Next theme - ground-based non-flying transportation - 

1.) Last Train to Clarksville (The Monkees)


----------



## Open Book

Next theme - ground-based non-flying transportation -

1.) Last Train to Clarksville (The Monkees)
2.) Bicycle Race (Queen)


----------



## Colin M

Next theme - ground-based non-flying transportation -

1.) Last Train to Clarksville (The Monkees)
2.) Bicycle Race (Queen)
3.) Fast Car (Tracy Chapman)

Back later.. Now time to watch the final game of the Baseball World Series : )


----------



## Open Book

Next theme - ground-based non-flying transportation -

1.) Last Train to Clarksville (The Monkees)
2.) Bicycle Race (Queen)
3.) Fast Car (Tracy Chapman)
4.) Magic Bus (The Who)


----------



## KenOC

Next theme - ground-based non-flying transportation -

1.) Last Train to Clarksville (The Monkees)
2.) Bicycle Race (Queen)
3.) Fast Car (Tracy Chapman)
4.) Magic Bus (The Who)
5.) Bicycle Built for Two (HAL)
6.) Little Deuce Coupe (Beach Boys)
​


----------



## Open Book

Next theme - ground-based non-flying transportation -

1.) Last Train to Clarksville (The Monkees)
2.) Bicycle Race (Queen)
3.) Fast Car (Tracy Chapman)
4.) Magic Bus (The Who)
5.) Bicycle Built for Two (HAL)
6.) Little Deuce Coupe (Beach Boys)
7.) Train Song - Phish

HAL, that's cute. Well, HAL itself wasn't cute.
FYI, the rules are near the end of page 1. No more than one post at a time.


----------



## Duncan

Next theme - ground-based non-flying transportation -

1.) Last Train to Clarksville (The Monkees)
2.) Bicycle Race (Queen)
3.) Fast Car (Tracy Chapman)
4.) Magic Bus (The Who)
5.) Bicycle Built for Two (HAL)
6.) Little Deuce Coupe (Beach Boys)
7.) Train Song - Phish
8.) Down in the Tube Station at Midnight (The Jam)


----------



## Duncan

Art Rock said:


> Someone posts a subject, and the first fitting song. The next one posts song #2 that meets the theme, and so on until #10 [copy/paste the theme, the previous list and add the new one. The poster who adds #10 gets to choose the new subject (and the first song)].





Art Rock said:


> *Although I did not specify it in the rules, please add one at a time and then wait until someone else has posted before posting again. Also please copy/paste the playlist theme. Thanks.*


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

1.) Last Train to Clarksville (The Monkees)
2.) Bicycle Race (Queen)
3.) Fast Car (Tracy Chapman)
4.) Magic Bus (The Who)
5.) Bicycle Built for Two (HAL)
6.) Little Deuce Coupe (Beach Boys)
7.) Train Song - Phish
8.) Down in the Tube Station at Midnight (The Jam)
9.) The Beatles - Drive My Car


----------



## KenOC

Next theme - ground-based non-flying transportation -​
1.) Last Train to Clarksville (The Monkees)
2.) Bicycle Race (Queen)
3.) Fast Car (Tracy Chapman)
4.) Magic Bus (The Who)
5.) Bicycle Built for Two (HAL)
6.) Little Deuce Coupe (Beach Boys)
7.) Train Song - Phish
8.) Down in the Tube Station at Midnight (The Jam)
9.) The Beatles - Drive My Car
10.) Brand New Key "I've got a pair of brand new roller skates…" (Melanie)

New theme: Horses

1.) Wild Horses (Rolling Stones)
​​


----------



## The Deacon

2.) Pause for a Hoarse Horse (Home)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Horses

1.) Wild Horses (Rolling Stones)
2.) Wildfire (Michael Martin Murphey)


----------



## Room2201974

1.) Wild Horses (Rolling Stones)
2.) Wildfire (Michael Martin Murphey)
3.) Chestnut Mare (The Byrds)


----------



## KenOC

1.) Wild Horses (Rolling Stones)
2.) Wildfire (Michael Martin Murphey)
3.) Chestnut Mare (The Byrds)
4.) Dark Horse (George Harrison, compilation)
​


----------



## Room2201974

1.) Wild Horses (Rolling Stones)
2.) Wildfire (Michael Martin Murphey)
3.) Chestnut Mare (The Byrds)
4.) Dark Horse (George Harrison, compilation)
5.) Back In The Saddle Again (Gene Autry)


----------



## KenOC

1.) Wild Horses (Rolling Stones)
2.) Wildfire (Michael Martin Murphey)
3.) Chestnut Mare (The Byrds)
4.) Dark Horse (George Harrison, compilation)
5.) Back In The Saddle Again (Gene Autry)
6.) A Horse with No Name (America)
​


----------



## Room2201974

1.) Wild Horses (Rolling Stones)
2.) Wildfire (Michael Martin Murphey)
3.) Chestnut Mare (The Byrds)
4.) Dark Horse (George Harrison, compilation)
5.) Back In The Saddle Again (Gene Autry)
6.) A Horse with No Name (America)
7.) Pony Boy (Allman Brothers)


----------



## Art Rock

theme: Horses

1.) Wild Horses (Rolling Stones)
2.) Wildfire (Michael Martin Murphey)
3.) Chestnut Mare (The Byrds)
4.) Dark Horse (George Harrison, compilation)
5.) Back In The Saddle Again (Gene Autry)
6.) A Horse with No Name (America)
7.) Pony Boy (Allman Brothers)
8.) Mr. Ed theme song (Jay Livingston)


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

theme: Horses

1.) Wild Horses (Rolling Stones)
2.) Wildfire (Michael Martin Murphey)
3.) Chestnut Mare (The Byrds)
4.) Dark Horse (George Harrison, compilation)
5.) Back In The Saddle Again (Gene Autry)
6.) A Horse with No Name (America)
7.) Pony Boy (Allman Brothers)
8.) Mr. Ed theme song (Jay Livingston
9.) Old Town Road (Lil Nas X)


----------



## Duncan

theme: Horses

1.) Wild Horses (Rolling Stones)
2.) Wildfire (Michael Martin Murphey)
3.) Chestnut Mare (The Byrds)
4.) Dark Horse (George Harrison, compilation)
5.) Back In The Saddle Again (Gene Autry)
6.) A Horse with No Name (America)
7.) Pony Boy (Allman Brothers)
8.) Mr. Ed theme song (Jay Livingston
9.) Old Town Road (Lil Nas X)
10) Save a Horse (Ride A Cowboy) - (Big & Rich)


New theme - the Wild West...

1.) Cowboy Song (Thin Lizzy)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme - the Wild West...

1.) Cowboy Song (Thin Lizzy)
2.) On The Western Skyline (Bruce Hornsby and the Range)


----------



## Duncan

New theme - the Wild West...

1.) Cowboy Song (Thin Lizzy)
2.) On The Western Skyline (Bruce Hornsby and the Range)
3.) Wild West End (Dire Straits)


----------



## The Deacon

1.) Cowboy Song (Thin Lizzy)
2.) On The Western Skyline (Bruce Hornsby and the Range)
3.) Theme for an Imaginary Western (Jack Bruce)


----------



## The Deacon

New theme - the Wild West...

1.) Cowboy Song (Thin Lizzy)
2.) On The Western Skyline (Bruce Hornsby and the Range)
3.) Wild West End (Dire Straits)
4.) Cowboy Who Ate Vietnam (Pearls Before Swine)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme - the Wild West...

1.) Cowboy Song (Thin Lizzy)
2.) On The Western Skyline (Bruce Hornsby and the Range)
3.) Wild West End (Dire Straits)
4.) Cowboy Movie (David Crosby)


----------



## Duncan

New theme - the Wild West...

1.) Cowboy Song (Thin Lizzy)
2.) On The Western Skyline (Bruce Hornsby and the Range)
3.) Wild West End (Dire Straits)
4.) Cowboy Movie (David Crosby)
5.) Desperado (The Eagles)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme - the Wild West...

1.) Cowboy Song (Thin Lizzy)
2.) On The Western Skyline (Bruce Hornsby and the Range)
3.) Wild West End (Dire Straits)
4.) Cowboy Movie (David Crosby)
5.) Desperado (The Eagles)
6.) Romance in Durango (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Colin M

New theme - the Wild West...

1.) Cowboy Song (Thin Lizzy)
2.) On The Western Skyline (Bruce Hornsby and the Range)
3.) Wild West End (Dire Straits)
4.) Cowboy Movie (David Crosby)
5.) Desperado (The Eagles)
6.) Romance in Durango (Bob Dylan) 
7.) Pancho and Lefty (Townes Van Zandt)


----------



## Duncan

New theme - the Wild West...

1.) Cowboy Song (Thin Lizzy)
2.) On The Western Skyline (Bruce Hornsby and the Range)
3.) Wild West End (Dire Straits)
4.) Cowboy Movie (David Crosby)
5.) Desperado (The Eagles)
6.) Romance in Durango (Bob Dylan)
7.) Pancho and Lefty (Townes Van Zandt)
8.) Wild West Hero (Electric Light Orchestra)


Note: corrected total after two posts crashed...


----------



## Room2201974

New theme - the Wild West...

1.) Cowboy Song (Thin Lizzy)
2.) On The Western Skyline (Bruce Hornsby and the Range)
3.) Wild West End (Dire Straits)
4.) Cowboy Movie (David Crosby)
5.) Desperado (The Eagles)
6.) Romance in Durango (Bob Dylan)
7.) Pancho and Lefty (Townes Van Zandt)
8.) Wild West Hero (Electric Light Orchestra)
9.) Grand Junction (Poco)


----------



## Colin M

New theme - the Wild West...

1.) Cowboy Song (Thin Lizzy)
2.) On The Western Skyline (Bruce Hornsby and the Range)
3.) Wild West End (Dire Straits)
4.) Cowboy Movie (David Crosby)
5.) Desperado (The Eagles)
6.) Romance in Durango (Bob Dylan)
7.) Pancho and Lefty (Townes Van Zandt)
8.) Wild West Hero (Electric Light Orchestra)
9.) Billy the Kid (Billy Joel)


----------



## The Deacon

New theme - the Wild West...

1.) Cowboy Song (Thin Lizzy)
2.) On The Western Skyline (Bruce Hornsby and the Range)
3.) Wild West End (Dire Straits)
4.) Cowboy Movie (David Crosby)
5.) Desperado (The Eagles)
6.) Romance in Durango (Bob Dylan)
7.) Wild West Hero (Electric Light Orchestra)
8.) Roy Rogers (C.O.B.)

My submissions are not going through.
What gives here???


----------



## Duncan

New theme - the Wild West...

1.) Cowboy Song (Thin Lizzy)
2.) On The Western Skyline (Bruce Hornsby and the Range)
3.) Wild West End (Dire Straits)
4.) Cowboy Movie (David Crosby)
5.) Desperado (The Eagles)
6.) Romance in Durango (Bob Dylan)
7.) Pancho and Lefty (Townes Van Zandt)
8.) Wild West Hero (Electric Light Orchestra)
9.) Grand Junction (Poco)
10.) Billy the Kid (Billy Joel)

Next theme goes to Colin M -


----------



## Colin M

New theme - Illumination

1.) Good morning, Starshine (MacDermott, Ragni, and Rado)


----------



## Duncan

New theme - Illumination

1.) Good morning, Starshine (MacDermott, Ragni, and Rado)
2.) I Saw the Light (Todd Rundgren)


----------



## Colin M

New theme - Illumination

1.) Good morning, Starshine (MacDermott, Ragni, and Rado)
2.) I Saw the Light (Todd Rundgren)
3.) Moonlight Mile (Rolling Stones)


----------



## Duncan

New theme - Illumination

1.) Good morning, Starshine (MacDermott, Ragni, and Rado)
2.) I Saw the Light (Todd Rundgren)
3.) Moonlight Mile (Rolling Stones)
4.) Set the Controls for the Heart of the Sun (Pink Floyd)


----------



## The Deacon

New theme - Illumination

1.) Good morning, Starshine (MacDermott, Ragni, and Rado)
2.) I Saw the Light (Todd Rundgren)
3.) Moonlight Mile (Rolling Stones)
4.) Set the Controls for the Heart of the Sun (Pink Floyd)
5.) Light Bulb Blues (Shadows of knight)


Again: my submissions are not being posted!


----------



## Colin M

New theme - Illumination

1.) Good morning, Starshine (MacDermott, Ragni, and Rado)
2.) I Saw the Light (Todd Rundgren)
3.) Moonlight Mile (Rolling Stones)
4.) Set the Controls for the Heart of the Sun (Pink Floyd)
6.) Sunshine Superman (Donovan)


----------



## Open Book

New theme - Illumination

1.) Good morning, Starshine (MacDermott, Ragni, and Rado)
2.) I Saw the Light (Todd Rundgren)
3.) Moonlight Mile (Rolling Stones)
4.) Set the Controls for the Heart of the Sun (Pink Floyd)
6.) Sunshine Superman (Donovan)
7.) Sunny Afternoon (The Kinks)


----------



## Duncan

New theme - Illumination

1.) Good morning, Starshine (MacDermott, Ragni, and Rado)
2.) I Saw the Light (Todd Rundgren)
3.) Moonlight Mile (Rolling Stones)
4.) Set the Controls for the Heart of the Sun (Pink Floyd)
6.) Sunshine Superman (Donovan)
7.) Sunny Afternoon (The Kinks)
8.) Paradise by the Dashboard Light (Meat Loaf)


----------



## Colin M

New theme - Illumination

1.) Good morning, Starshine (MacDermott, Ragni, and Rado)
2.) I Saw the Light (Todd Rundgren)
3.) Moonlight Mile (Rolling Stones)
4.) Set the Controls for the Heart of the Sun (Pink Floyd)
6.) Sunshine Superman (Donovan)
7.) Sunny Afternoon (The Kinks)
8.) Paradise by the Dashboard Light (Meat Loaf)
9.) Ain't no sunshine when you're gone (Bill Withers)


----------



## Duncan

New theme - Illumination

1.) Good morning, Starshine (MacDermott, Ragni, and Rado)
2.) I Saw the Light (Todd Rundgren)
3.) Moonlight Mile (Rolling Stones)
4.) Set the Controls for the Heart of the Sun (Pink Floyd)
6.) Sunshine Superman (Donovan)
7.) Sunny Afternoon (The Kinks)
8.) Paradise by the Dashboard Light (Meat Loaf)
9.) Ain't no sunshine when you're gone (Bill Withers)
10.) Lay Down (Candles in the Rain) - Melanie


New theme - the supernatural...

1.) Ding-Dong! - The Witch is Dead! (The Fifth Estate)


----------



## Colin M

New theme - the supernatural...

1.) Ding-Dong! - The Witch is Dead! (The Fifth Estate)
2.) Spooky (Classics IV)


----------



## Duncan

New theme - the supernatural...

1.) Ding-Dong! - The Witch is Dead! (The Fifth Estate)
2.) Spooky (Classics IV)
3.) I Put A Spell On You (Screamin' Jay Hawkins)


----------



## The Deacon

*generate play-lists*

New theme - the supernatural...

1.) Ding-Dong! - The Witch is Dead! (The Fifth Estate)
2.) Spooky (Classics IV)
3.) I Put A Spell On You (Screamin' Jay Hawkins)
4.) Supernatural anesthesist (Genesis)


----------



## Strange Magic

New theme - the supernatural...

1.) Ding-Dong! - The Witch is Dead! (The Fifth Estate)
2.) Spooky (Classics IV)
3.) I Put A Spell On You (Screamin' Jay Hawkins)
4) Ghost of a Chance (Rush)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme - the supernatural...

1.) Ding-Dong! - The Witch is Dead! (The Fifth Estate)
2.) Spooky (Classics IV)
3.) I Put A Spell On You (Screamin' Jay Hawkins)
4.) Ghost of a Chance (Rush)
5.) Spirits in the Material World (Police)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme - the supernatural...

1.) Ding-Dong! - The Witch is Dead! (The Fifth Estate)
2.) Spooky (Classics IV)
3.) I Put A Spell On You (Screamin' Jay Hawkins)
4) Ghost of a Chance (Rush)
5) The witch queen of New Orleans (Redbone)


----------



## KenOC

New theme - the supernatural...

1) Ding-Dong! - The Witch is Dead! (The Fifth Estate)
2) Spooky (Classics IV)
3) I Put A Spell On You (Screamin' Jay Hawkins)
4) Ghost of a Chance (Rush)
5) Spirits in the Material World (Police)​6) The witch queen of New Orleans (Redbone)
7) Season of the Witch (Donovan)

(adding back a skipped song)
​


----------



## Duncan

New theme - the supernatural...

1) Ding-Dong! - The Witch is Dead! (The Fifth Estate)
2) Spooky (Classics IV)
3) I Put A Spell On You (Screamin' Jay Hawkins)
4) Ghost of a Chance (Rush)
5) Spirits in the Material World (Police)
6) The witch queen of New Orleans (Redbone)
7) Season of the Witch (Donovan)
8.) Black Magic Woman (Santana)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme - the supernatural...

1) Ding-Dong! - The Witch is Dead! (The Fifth Estate)
2) Spooky (Classics IV)
3) I Put A Spell On You (Screamin' Jay Hawkins)
4) Ghost of a Chance (Rush)
5) Spirits in the Material World (Police)
6) The witch queen of New Orleans (Redbone)
7) Season of the Witch (Donovan)
8.) Black Magic Woman (Santana)
9) Ghosts (Japan)


----------



## Duncan

New theme - the supernatural...

1) Ding-Dong! - The Witch is Dead! (The Fifth Estate)
2) Spooky (Classics IV)
3) I Put A Spell On You (Screamin' Jay Hawkins)
4) Ghost of a Chance (Rush)
5) Spirits in the Material World (Police)
6) The witch queen of New Orleans (Redbone)
7) Season of the Witch (Donovan)
8.) Black Magic Woman (Santana)
9) Ghosts (Japan)
10.) Black Sabbath (Black Sabbath)


New theme = pathways walked or ridden upon...

1.) Penny Lane (The Beatles)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = pathways walked or ridden upon...

1.) Penny Lane (The Beatles)
2) Streets of Philadelphia (Bruce Springsteen)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = pathways walked or ridden upon...

1.) Penny Lane (The Beatles)
2) Streets of Philadelphia (Bruce Springsteen)
3.) Positively 4th Street (Bob Dylan)


----------



## KenOC

New theme = pathways walked or ridden upon...

1.) Penny Lane (The Beatles)
2) Streets of Philadelphia (Bruce Springsteen)
3.) Positively 4th Street (Bob Dylan)
4) Street Fighting Man (Rolling Stones)
​


----------



## Duncan

New theme = pathways walked or ridden upon...

1.) Penny Lane (The Beatles)
2) Streets of Philadelphia (Bruce Springsteen)
3.) Positively 4th Street (Bob Dylan)
4) Street Fighting Man (Rolling Stones)
5.) The Long and Winding Road (The Beatles)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme = pathways walked or ridden upon...

1.) Penny Lane (The Beatles)
2) Streets of Philadelphia (Bruce Springsteen)
3.) Positively 4th Street (Bob Dylan)
4) Street Fighting Man (Rolling Stones)
5.) The Long and Winding Road (The Beatles)
6.) America (Simon and Garfunkel)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = pathways walked or ridden upon...

1.) Penny Lane (The Beatles)
2) Streets of Philadelphia (Bruce Springsteen)
3.) Positively 4th Street (Bob Dylan)
4) Street Fighting Man (Rolling Stones)
5.) The Long and Winding Road (The Beatles)
6.) America (Simon and Garfunkel)
7.) Goodbye Yellow Brick Road (Elton John)


----------



## KenOC

New theme = pathways walked or ridden upon...

1.) Penny Lane (The Beatles)
2.) Streets of Philadelphia (Bruce Springsteen)
3.) Positively 4th Street (Bob Dylan)
4.) Street Fighting Man (Rolling Stones)
5.) The Long and Winding Road (The Beatles)
6.) America (Simon and Garfunkel)
7.) Goodbye Yellow Brick Road (Elton John)
8.) (Get Your Kicks On) Route 66 (Bobby Troup, sung by Nat King Cole & others)​​


----------



## Duncan

New theme = pathways walked or ridden upon...

1.) Penny Lane (The Beatles)
2.) Streets of Philadelphia (Bruce Springsteen)
3.) Positively 4th Street (Bob Dylan)
4.) Street Fighting Man (Rolling Stones)
5.) The Long and Winding Road (The Beatles)
6.) America (Simon and Garfunkel)
7.) Goodbye Yellow Brick Road (Elton John)
8.) (Get Your Kicks On) Route 66 (Bobby Troup, sung by Nat King Cole & others)
9.) 2120 South Michigan Avenue (The Rolling Stones)


----------



## Room2201974

1.) Penny Lane (The Beatles)
2.) Streets of Philadelphia (Bruce Springsteen)
3.) Positively 4th Street (Bob Dylan)
4.) Street Fighting Man (Rolling Stones)
5.) The Long and Winding Road (The Beatles)
6.) America (Simon and Garfunkel)
7.) Goodbye Yellow Brick Road (Elton John)
8.) (Get Your Kicks On) Route 66 (Bobby Troup, sung by Nat King Cole & others)
9.) 2120 South Michigan Avenue (The Rolling Stones)
10.) Expressway To Your Heart (Soul Survivors)

New theme = homages

1.) Vincent (Don McClean)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = homages

1.) Vincent (Don McClean)
2.) All Those Years Ago (George Harrison)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = homages

1.) Vincent (Don McClean)
2.) All Those Years Ago (George Harrison)
3.) Grace Kelly (Mika)


----------



## KenOC

New theme = homages

1.) Vincent (Don McClean)
2.) All Those Years Ago (George Harrison)
3.) Grace Kelly (Mika)​4.) Roll Over Beethoven (Chuck Berry)
​


----------



## Duncan

New theme = homages

1.) Vincent (Don McClean)
2.) All Those Years Ago (George Harrison)
3.) Grace Kelly (Mika)
4.) Roll Over Beethoven (Chuck Berry)
5.) Song for Woody (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Duncan

KenOC said:


> New theme = homages
> 
> 1.) Vincent (Don McClean)
> 2.) All Those Years Ago (George Harrison)
> 3.) Grace Kelly (Mika)​4.) Roll Over Beethoven (Chuck Berry)
> ​


Have to challenge "Roll Over Beethoven" as an "homage" as the lyric is intended to suggest that Beethoven "roll over in his grave" -

""Roll Over Beethoven" is a 1956 hit single written by Chuck Berry, originally released on Chess Records, with "Drifting Heart" as the B-side. The lyrics of the song mention rock and roll and the desire for rhythm and blues to replace classical music. The title of the song is an imperative directed at the composer Ludwig van Beethoven to roll over in his grave in reaction to the new genre of music that Berry was promoting."

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roll_Over_Beethoven

homage - means great respect and honor, or something done to honor a person or thing...

It's Room's theme - Room's call...


----------



## KenOC

I claim it's an homage, the same as (say) a celebrity roast... :lol:


----------



## Room2201974

I'm not one to quibble...but technically not what I was looking for in homage! Play on!


----------



## Duncan

Apparently "complete anarchy" and "total chaos" are the rules of the day... Americans... sigh...

Carry on my wayward sons!

New theme = homages

1.) Vincent (Don McClean)
2.) All Those Years Ago (George Harrison)
3.) Grace Kelly (Mika)
4.) Roll Over Beethoven (Chuck Berry)
5.) Song for Woody (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme = homages

1.) Vincent (Don McClean)
2.) All Those Years Ago (George Harrison)
3.) Grace Kelly (Mika)
4.) Roll Over Beethoven (Chuck Berry)
5.) Song for Woody (Bob Dylan)
6.) René and Georgette Magritte with Their Dog after the War (Paul Simon)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = homages

1.) Vincent (Don McClean)
2.) All Those Years Ago (George Harrison)
3.) Grace Kelly (Mika)
4.) Roll Over Beethoven (Chuck Berry)
5.) Song for Woody (Bob Dylan)
6.) René and Georgette Magritte with Their Dog after the War (Paul Simon)
7.) Candle in the Wind (Elton John)


----------



## Colin M

New theme = homages

1.) Vincent (Don McClean)
2.) All Those Years Ago (George Harrison)
3.) Grace Kelly (Mika)
4.) Roll Over Beethoven (Chuck Berry)
5.) Song for Woody (Bob Dylan)
6.) René and Georgette Magritte with Their Dog after the War (Paul Simon)
7.) Candle in the Wind (Elton John)
8.) From Boulder to Birmingham (Emmy Lou Harris)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = homages

1.) Vincent (Don McClean)
2.) All Those Years Ago (George Harrison)
3.) Grace Kelly (Mika)
4.) Roll Over Beethoven (Chuck Berry)
5.) Song for Woody (Bob Dylan)
6.) René and Georgette Magritte with Their Dog after the War (Paul Simon)
7.) Candle in the Wind (Elton John)
8.) From Boulder to Birmingham (Emmy Lou Harris)
9.) Back in the USSR (The Beatles)


----------



## Colin M

New theme = homages

1.) Vincent (Don McClean)
2.) All Those Years Ago (George Harrison)
3.) Grace Kelly (Mika)
4.) Roll Over Beethoven (Chuck Berry)
5.) Song for Woody (Bob Dylan)
6.) René and Georgette Magritte with Their Dog after the War (Paul Simon)
7.) Candle in the Wind (Elton John)
8.) From Boulder to Birmingham (Emmy Lou Harris)
9.) Back in the USSR (The Beatles)
10.) Amelia (Joni Micthell)

New Theme: Weapons without gunpowder

1. Broken Arrow (Buffalo Springfield)


----------



## Duncan

New Theme: Weapons without gunpowder

1. Broken Arrow (Buffalo Springfield)
2.) Cuts Like A Knife (Bryan Adams)


----------



## Colin M

New Theme: Weapons without gunpowder

1. Broken Arrow (Buffalo Springfield)
2.) Cuts Like A Knife (Bryan Adams)
3.) The Needle and the Damage Done (Neil Young)


----------



## EdwardBast

1. Broken Arrow (Buffalo Springfield)
2.) Cuts Like A Knife (Bryan Adams)
3.) The Needle and the Damage Done (Neil Young) 
4) Let's Drop the Big One Now (Randy Newman)


----------



## KenOC

1.) Broken Arrow (Buffalo Springfield)
2.) Cuts Like A Knife (Bryan Adams)
3.) The Needle and the Damage Done (Neil Young) 
4.) Let's Drop the Big One Now (Randy Newman)​5.) We Will All Go Together When We Go (Tom Lehrer)

Oh we will all fry together when we fry
We'll be French-fried potatoes by-and-by
There will be no more misery
When the world is our rotisserie
Yes, we all will fry together when we fry


----------



## The Deacon

1.) Broken Arrow (Buffalo Springfield)
2.) Cuts Like A Knife (Bryan Adams)
3.) The Needle and the Damage Done (Neil Young) 
4.) Let's Drop the Big One Now (Randy Newman)
5.) We Will All Go Together When We Go (Tom Lehrer)
6.) Arrow (Van der Graf Generator)


----------



## Duncan

*New Theme: Weapons without gunpowder*

1.) Broken Arrow (Buffalo Springfield)
2.) Cuts Like A Knife (Bryan Adams)
3.) The Needle and the Damage Done (Neil Young)
4.) Let's Drop the Big One Now (Randy Newman)
5.) We Will All Go Together When We Go (Tom Lehrer)
6.) Kung Fu Fighting (Carl Douglas)


----------



## Room2201974

1.) Broken Arrow (Buffalo Springfield)
2.) Cuts Like A Knife (Bryan Adams)
3.) The Needle and the Damage Done (Neil Young)
4.) Let's Drop the Big One Now (Randy Newman)
5.) We Will All Go Together When We Go (Tom Lehrer)
6.) Kung Fu Fighting (Carl Douglas)
7.) Archers Arrows (Crowded House)


----------



## Open Book

1.) Broken Arrow (Buffalo Springfield)
2.) Cuts Like A Knife (Bryan Adams)
3.) The Needle and the Damage Done (Neil Young)
4.) Let's Drop the Big One Now (Randy Newman)
5.) We Will All Go Together When We Go (Tom Lehrer)
6.) Kung Fu Fighting (Carl Douglas)
7.) Archers Arrows (Crowded House)
8.) Boomerang (JoJo Siwa)


----------



## EdwardBast

1.) Broken Arrow (Buffalo Springfield)
2.) Cuts Like A Knife (Bryan Adams)
3.) The Needle and the Damage Done (Neil Young)
4.) Let's Drop the Big One Now (Randy Newman)
5.) We Will All Go Together When We Go (Tom Lehrer)
6.) Kung Fu Fighting (Carl Douglas)
7.) Archers Arrows (Crowded House)
8.) Boomerang (JoJo Siwa)
9.) Mack the Knife (Kurt Weill, John Gay)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: Weapons without gunpowder

1.) Broken Arrow (Buffalo Springfield)
2.) Cuts Like A Knife (Bryan Adams)
3.) The Needle and the Damage Done (Neil Young)
4.) Let's Drop the Big One Now (Randy Newman)
5.) We Will All Go Together When We Go (Tom Lehrer)
6.) Kung Fu Fighting (Carl Douglas)
7.) Archers Arrows (Crowded House)
8.) Boomerang (JoJo Siwa)
9.) Mack the Knife (Kurt Weill, John Gay)
10.) Whip It (Devo)

Next theme: Air or atmosphere

1) Air That I Breathe (Hollies)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Air or atmosphere

1) The Air That I Breathe (Hollies)
2) Love is like oxygen (Sweet)


----------



## poodlebites

Theme: Air or atmosphere

1) The Air That I Breathe (Hollies)
2) Love is like oxygen (Sweet)
3) Fresh Air (Quicksilver Messenger Service)


----------



## Art Rock

Deleted to avoid confusion.


----------



## poodlebites

Art Rock said:


> I think we're literally not on the same page.
> 
> Still this:
> 
> Theme: Air or atmosphere
> 
> 1) The Air That I Breathe (Hollies)
> 2) Love is like oxygen (Sweet)


You're right, somehow I thought the 11th was the last page! I've corrected it now.


----------



## Duncan

Theme: Air or atmosphere

1) The Air That I Breathe (Hollies)
2) Love is like oxygen (Sweet)
3) Fresh Air (Quicksilver Messenger Service)
4) Breathing (Kate Bush)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Air or atmosphere

1) The Air That I Breathe (Hollies)
2) Love is like oxygen (Sweet)
3) Fresh Air (Quicksilver Messenger Service)
4) Breathing (Kate Bush)
5) Oxygene 4 (Jean-Michel Jarre)


----------



## Colin M

Theme: Air or atmosphere

1) The Air That I Breathe (Hollies)
2) Love is like oxygen (Sweet)
3) Fresh Air (Quicksilver Messenger Service)
4) Breathing (Kate Bush)
5) Oxygene 4 (Jean-Michel Jarre)
6) Smoke on the Water (Deep Purple)


----------



## Duncan

Theme: Air or atmosphere

1) The Air That I Breathe (Hollies)
2) Love is like oxygen (Sweet)
3) Fresh Air (Quicksilver Messenger Service)
4) Breathing (Kate Bush)
5) Oxygene 4 (Jean-Michel Jarre)
6) Smoke on the Water (Deep Purple)
7) Every Breath You Take (The Police)


----------



## Room2201974

Theme: Air or atmosphere

1) The Air That I Breathe (Hollies)
2) Love is like oxygen (Sweet)
3) Fresh Air (Quicksilver Messenger Service)
4) Breathing (Kate Bush)
5) Oxygene 4 (Jean-Michel Jarre)
6) Smoke on the Water (Deep Purple)
7) Every Breath You Take (The Police)
8) Fresh Air (Quicksilver Messenger Service)


----------



## Duncan

Theme: Air or atmosphere

1) The Air That I Breathe (Hollies)
2) Love is like oxygen (Sweet)
3) Fresh Air (Quicksilver Messenger Service)
4) Breathing (Kate Bush)
5) Oxygene 4 (Jean-Michel Jarre)
6) Smoke on the Water (Deep Purple)
7) Every Breath You Take (The Police)
8) Fresh Air (Quicksilver Messenger Service)
9) We Want The Air Waves (The Ramones)


----------



## The Deacon

Theme: Air or atmosphere

1) The Air That I Breathe (Hollies)
2) Love is like oxygen (Sweet)
3) Fresh Air (Quicksilver Messenger Service)
4) Breathing (Kate Bush)
5) Oxygene 4 (Jean-Michel Jarre)
6) Smoke on the Water (Deep Purple)
7) Every Breath You Take (The Police)
8) Fresh Air (Quicksilver Messenger Service)
9) Breath of Life (Florence + the Machine)
10)Air (Elmer Gantry's Velvet Opera)

New theme:

British poets

1)Lady of the Lake (Starcastle) (Scott)


----------



## Room2201974

Theme: Air or atmosphere

1) The Air That I Breathe (Hollies)
2) Love is like oxygen (Sweet)
3) Fresh Air (Quicksilver Messenger Service)
4) Breathing (Kate Bush)
5) Oxygene 4 (Jean-Michel Jarre)
6) Smoke on the Water (Deep Purple)
7) Every Breath You Take (The Police)
8) Fresh Air (Quicksilver Messenger Service)
9) We Want The Air Waves (The Ramones)
10) In The Air Tonight (Phil Collins)

New theme = cats

1) The Year Of The Cat (Al Stewart)


----------



## The Deacon

New theme = cats

1) The Year Of The Cat (Al Stewart)
2) Catfood (King Crimson)


----------



## Art Rock

We've done cats - and Year of the cat even showed up twice.


----------



## Room2201974

Sorry, sometimes I don't have time to go back and read all the posts.

New theme = places in song not in the United States

1) Winchester Cathedral (New Vaudeville Band)


----------



## Art Rock

I don't think anyone does that - I just remembered the cats one.

theme = places in song not in the United States

1) Winchester Cathedral (New Vaudeville Band)
2) Berlin (Fischer Z)


----------



## Room2201974

theme = places in song not in the United States

1) Winchester Cathedral (New Vaudeville Band)
2) Berlin (Fischer Z)
3) London Calling (The Clash)


----------



## Art Rock

theme = places in song not in the United States

1) Winchester Cathedral (New Vaudeville Band)
2) Berlin (Fischer Z)
3) London Calling (The Clash)
4) Luton to Lisbon (Fischer Z)


----------



## Open Book

theme = places in song not in the United States

1) Winchester Cathedral (New Vaudeville Band)
2) Berlin (Fischer Z)
3) London Calling (The Clash)
4) Luton to Lisbon (Fischer Z)
5) Africa (Toto)


----------



## The Deacon

theme = places in song not in the United States

1) Winchester Cathedral (New Vaudeville Band)
2) Berlin (Fischer Z)
3) London Calling (The Clash)
4) Luton to Lisbon (Fischer Z)
5) Africa (Toto)
6 Soho (Ian Whitcomb)


----------



## The Deacon

*generate play-lists*

theme = places in song not in the United States

1) Winchester Cathedral (New Vaudeville Band)
2) Berlin (Fischer Z)
3) London Calling (The Clash)
4) Luton to Lisbon (Fischer Z)
5) Africa (Toto)
6 Soho (Ian Whitcomb)


----------



## Room2201974

theme = places in song not in the United States

1) Winchester Cathedral (New Vaudeville Band)
2) Berlin (Fischer Z)
3) London Calling (The Clash)
4) Luton to Lisbon (Fischer Z)
5) Africa (Toto)
6) Kare Kare (Crowded House)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

theme = places in song not in the United States

1) Winchester Cathedral (New Vaudeville Band)
2) Berlin (Fischer Z)
3) London Calling (The Clash)
4) Luton to Lisbon (Fischer Z)
5) Africa (Toto)
6) Kare Kare (Crowded House)
7) Girl In Oslo (Big Bang)


----------



## Art Rock

theme = places in song not in the United States

1) Winchester Cathedral (New Vaudeville Band)
2) Berlin (Fischer Z)
3) London Calling (The Clash)
4) Luton to Lisbon (Fischer Z)
5) Africa (Toto)
6) Kare Kare (Crowded House)
7) Girl In Oslo (Big Bang)
8) Nightboat to Cairo (Madness)


----------



## Open Book

theme = places in song not in the United States

1) Winchester Cathedral (New Vaudeville Band)
2) Berlin (Fischer Z)
3) London Calling (The Clash)
4) Luton to Lisbon (Fischer Z)
5) Africa (Toto)
6) Kare Kare (Crowded House)
7) Girl In Oslo (Big Bang)
8) Nightboat to Cairo (Madness)
9) Kashmir (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Open Book

Is Kare Kare a place? All I can find about it is that it's a Philippine stew.


----------



## Phil loves classical

1) Winchester Cathedral (New Vaudeville Band)
2) Berlin (Fischer Z)
3) London Calling (The Clash)
4) Luton to Lisbon (Fischer Z)
5) Africa (Toto)
6) Kare Kare (Crowded House)
7) Girl In Oslo (Big Bang)
8) Nightboat to Cairo (Madness)
9) Kashmir (Led Zeppelin)
10) Back in the USSR (Beatles)
11) Guns of Brixton (The Clash)
12) Thee Olde Trip to Jerusalem (The Mekons)


----------



## Art Rock

Please, one at a time, and the game finishes at 10.


----------



## Art Rock

I think we need to copy/paste this at least in the starting post of a new thread:

*Someone posts a subject, and the first fitting song. The next one posts song #2 that meets the theme, and so on until #10 [copy/paste the theme, the previous list and add the new one. The poster who adds #10 gets to choose the new subject (and the first song)]. Please add one at a time and then wait until someone else has posted before posting again. *


----------



## Art Rock

New topic: winter.

1) Winter (Tori Amos)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Someone posts a subject, and the first fitting song. The next one posts song #2 that meets the theme, and so on until #10 [copy/paste the theme, the previous list and add the new one. The poster who adds #10 gets to choose the new subject (and the first song)]. Please add one at a time and then wait until someone else has posted before posting again.


----------



## Josquin13

New topic: winter.

1) Winter (Tori Amos)
2) California Dreamin' (The Mamas and the Papas)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New topic: winter.

1) Winter (Tori Amos)
2) California Dreamin' (The Mamas and the Papas)
3) Loneliness (Winter) (Wintersun)


----------



## Room2201974

New topic: winter.

1) Winter (Tori Amos)
2) California Dreamin' (The Mamas and the Papas)
3) Loneliness (Winter) (Wintersun)
4) Winterlong (Neil Young)


----------



## Open Book

New topic: winter.

1) Winter (Tori Amos)
2) California Dreamin' (The Mamas and the Papas)
3) Loneliness (Winter) (Wintersun)
4) The Hounds Of Winter (Sting)


----------



## Duncan

New topic: winter.

1) Winter (Tori Amos)
2) California Dreamin' (The Mamas and the Papas)
3) Loneliness (Winter) (Wintersun)
4) The Hounds Of Winter (Sting)
5.) A Hazy Shade of Winter (Simon and Garfunkel)


----------



## Duncan

Corrected - You can now resume posting...

New topic: winter.

1) Winter (Tori Amos)
2) California Dreamin' (The Mamas and the Papas)
3) Loneliness (Winter) (Wintersun)
4) Winterlong (Neil Young)
5) The Hounds Of Winter (Sting)
6.) A Hazy Shade of Winter (Simon and Garfunkel)


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

New topic: winter

......
7) Wintertime Love (The Doors)


----------



## Duncan

New topic: winter.

1) Winter (Tori Amos)
2) California Dreamin' (The Mamas and the Papas)
3) Loneliness (Winter) (Wintersun)
4) Winterlong (Neil Young)
5) The Hounds Of Winter (Sting)
6.) A Hazy Shade of Winter (Simon and Garfunkel)
7) Wintertime Love (The Doors)
8) Snowblind (Black Sabbath)


----------



## Colin M

Mollie John said:


> New topic: winter.
> 
> 1) Winter (Tori Amos)
> 2) California Dreamin' (The Mamas and the Papas)
> 3) Loneliness (Winter) (Wintersun)
> 4) Winterlong (Neil Young)
> 5) The Hounds Of Winter (Sting)
> 6.) A Hazy Shade of Winter (Simon and Garfunkel)
> 7) Wintertime Love (The Doors)
> 8) Snowblind (Black Sabbath)
> 9) Snow Queen (Carole King and The City)


----------



## Duncan

New topic: winter.

1) Winter (Tori Amos)
2) California Dreamin' (The Mamas and the Papas)
3) Loneliness (Winter) (Wintersun)
4) Winterlong (Neil Young)
5) The Hounds Of Winter (Sting)
6.) A Hazy Shade of Winter (Simon and Garfunkel)
7) Wintertime Love (The Doors)
8) Snowblind (Black Sabbath)
9) Snow Queen (Carole King and The City)
10. Fifteen Feet of Pure White Snow (Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds)


New theme = Familial titles/relationships

1.) Kissin' Cousins (Elvis Presley)


----------



## Colin M

New theme = Familial titles/relationships

Someone posts a subject, and the first fitting song. The next one posts song #2 that meets the theme, and so on until #10 [copy/paste the theme, the previous list and add the new one. The poster who adds #10 gets to choose the new subject (and the first song)]. Please add one at a time and then wait until someone else has posted before posting again.

1.) Kissin' Cousins (Elvis Presley)
2.) Mother (John Lennon)


----------



## The Deacon

4) Winter Song (Magna Carta)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = Familial titles/relationships

1.) Kissin' Cousins (Elvis Presley)
2.) Mother (John Lennon)
3.) Your Auntie Grizelda (The Monkees)


----------



## The Deacon

4) auntie Mary's dress shop (Tomorrow)


----------



## Open Book

New theme = Familial titles/relationships

1.) Kissin' Cousins (Elvis Presley)
2.) Mother (John Lennon)
3.) Your Auntie Grizelda (The Monkees)
4.) Sister Christian (Night Ranger)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = Familial titles/relationships

1.) Kissin' Cousins (Elvis Presley)
2.) Mother (John Lennon)
3.) Your Auntie Grizelda (The Monkees)
4.) Sister Christian (Night Ranger)
5.) Father and Son (Cat Stevens)


----------



## Colin M

.................


----------



## Duncan

New theme = Familial titles/relationships

1.) Kissin' Cousins (Elvis Presley)
2.) Mother (John Lennon)
3.) Your Auntie Grizelda (The Monkees)
4.) Sister Christian (Night Ranger)
5.) Father and Son (Cat Stevens)
6.) Mother and Child Reunion (Paul Simon)
7.) We Are Family (Sister Sledge)


----------



## Room2201974

Default
New theme = Familial titles/relationships

1.) Kissin' Cousins (Elvis Presley)
2.) Mother (John Lennon)
3.) Your Auntie Grizelda (The Monkees)
4.) Sister Christian (Night Ranger)
5.) Father and Son (Cat Stevens)
6.) Mother and Child Reunion (Paul Simon)
7.) We Are Family (Sister Sledge)
8.) Sister Golden Hair (America)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = Familial titles/relationships

1.) Kissin' Cousins (Elvis Presley)
2.) Mother (John Lennon)
3.) Your Auntie Grizelda (The Monkees)
4.) Sister Christian (Night Ranger)
5.) Father and Son (Cat Stevens)
6.) Mother and Child Reunion (Paul Simon)
7.) We Are Family (Sister Sledge)
8.) Sister Golden Hair (America)
9.) Uncle John's Band (The Grateful Dead)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme = Familial titles/relationships

1.) Kissin' Cousins (Elvis Presley)
2.) Mother (John Lennon)
3.) Your Auntie Grizelda (The Monkees)
4.) Sister Christian (Night Ranger)
5.) Father and Son (Cat Stevens)
6.) Mother and Child Reunion (Paul Simon)
7.) We Are Family (Sister Sledge)
8.) Sister Golden Hair (America)
9.) Uncle John's Band (The Grateful Dead)
10.) Papa's Got A Brand New Bag (James Brown)

New Topic = precipitation

1) Red Rain (Peter Gabriel)


----------



## Duncan

New Topic = precipitation

1) Red Rain (Peter Gabriel)
2.) Rain (The Beatles)


----------



## Open Book

New Topic = precipitation

1) Red Rain (Peter Gabriel)
2.) Rain (The Beatles)
3.) Who'll Stop The Rain (Creedence Clearwater Revival)


----------



## Duncan

New Topic = precipitation

1) Red Rain (Peter Gabriel)
2.) Rain (The Beatles)
3.) Who'll Stop The Rain (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
4.) Raindrops Keep Falling On My Head (B.J. Thomas)


----------



## Room2201974

1) Red Rain (Peter Gabriel)
2) Rain (The Beatles)
3) Who'll Stop The Rain (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
4) Raindrops Keep Falling On My Head (B.J. Thomas)
5) The Rain The Park and Other Things (The Cowsills)


----------



## Duncan

New Topic = precipitation

1) Red Rain (Peter Gabriel)
2.) Rain (The Beatles)
3.) Who'll Stop The Rain (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
4.) Raindrops Keep Falling On My Head (B.J. Thomas)
5.) The Rain The Park and Other Things (The Cowsills)
6.) A Hard Rain's a-Gonna Fall (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Open Book

New Topic = precipitation

1) Red Rain (Peter Gabriel)
2.) Rain (The Beatles)
3.) Who'll Stop The Rain (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
4.) Raindrops Keep Falling On My Head (B.J. Thomas)
5.) The Rain The Park and Other Things (The Cowsills)
6.) A Hard Rain's a-Gonna Fall (Bob Dylan)
7.) Misty Mountain Hop (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Duncan

New Topic = precipitation

1) Red Rain (Peter Gabriel)
2.) Rain (The Beatles)
3.) Who'll Stop The Rain (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
4.) Raindrops Keep Falling On My Head (B.J. Thomas)
5.) The Rain The Park and Other Things (The Cowsills)
6.) A Hard Rain's a-Gonna Fall (Bob Dylan)
7.) Misty Mountain Hop (Led Zeppelin)
8.) Rainy Days and Mondays (The Carpenters)


----------



## Room2201974

New Topic = precipitation

1) Red Rain (Peter Gabriel)
2.) Rain (The Beatles)
3.) Who'll Stop The Rain (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
4.) Raindrops Keep Falling On My Head (B.J. Thomas)
5.) The Rain The Park and Other Things (The Cowsills)
6.) A Hard Rain's a-Gonna Fall (Bob Dylan)
7.) Misty Mountain Hop (Led Zeppelin)
8.) Rainy Days and Mondays (The Carpenters)
9.) Let It Rain (Eric Clapton)


----------



## Duncan

New Topic = precipitation

1) Red Rain (Peter Gabriel)
2.) Rain (The Beatles)
3.) Who'll Stop The Rain (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
4.) Raindrops Keep Falling On My Head (B.J. Thomas)
5.) The Rain The Park and Other Things (The Cowsills)
6.) A Hard Rain's a-Gonna Fall (Bob Dylan)
7.) Misty Mountain Hop (Led Zeppelin)
8.) Rainy Days and Mondays (The Carpenters)
9.) Let It Rain (Eric Clapton)
10.) I Wish It Would Rain (The Temptations)

Next theme = Hippies/the Summer of Love/Et cetera...

1.) (What's So Funny 'Bout) Peace, Love, and Understanding (Brinsley Schwarz/Elvis Costello)


----------



## Room2201974

1.) (What's So Funny 'Bout) Peace, Love, and Understanding (Brinsley Schwarz/Elvis Costello)
2.) San Franscisco (Scott McKenzie)


----------



## Duncan

Next theme = Hippies/the Summer of Love/Et cetera...

1.) (What's So Funny 'Bout) Peace, Love, and Understanding (Brinsley Schwarz/Elvis Costello)
2.) San Franscisco (Scott McKenzie)
3.) Almost Cut My Hair (Crosby, Stills, Nash, & Young)


----------



## Room2201974

1.) (What's So Funny 'Bout) Peace, Love, and Understanding (Brinsley Schwarz/Elvis Costello)
2.) San Franscisco (Scott McKenzie)
3.) Almost Cut My Hair (Crosby, Stills, Nash, & Young)
4.) Bell Bottom Blues (Derek and the Dominos)


----------



## Duncan

Next theme = Hippies/the Summer of Love/Et cetera...

1.) (What's So Funny 'Bout) Peace, Love, and Understanding (Brinsley Schwarz/Elvis Costello)
2.) San Franscisco (Scott McKenzie)
3.) Almost Cut My Hair (Crosby, Stills, Nash, & Young)
4.) Bell Bottom Blues (Derek and the Dominos)
5.) Love the One You're With (Steven Stills)


----------



## Room2201974

Next theme = Hippies/the Summer of Love/Et cetera...

1.) (What's So Funny 'Bout) Peace, Love, and Understanding (Brinsley Schwarz/Elvis Costello)
2.) San Franscisco (Scott McKenzie)
3.) Almost Cut My Hair (Crosby, Stills, Nash, & Young)
4.) Bell Bottom Blues (Derek and the Dominos)
5.) Love the One You're With (Steven Stills)
6.) Flower Punk (The Mothers of Invention)


----------



## Duncan

Next theme = Hippies/the Summer of Love/Et cetera...

1.) (What's So Funny 'Bout) Peace, Love, and Understanding (Brinsley Schwarz/Elvis Costello)
2.) San Franscisco (Scott McKenzie)
3.) Almost Cut My Hair (Crosby, Stills, Nash, & Young)
4.) Bell Bottom Blues (Derek and the Dominos)
5.) Love the One You're With (Steven Stills)
6.) Flower Punk (The Mothers of Invention
7.) Like A Rolling Stone (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Room2201974

Next theme = Hippies/the Summer of Love/Et cetera...

1.) (What's So Funny 'Bout) Peace, Love, and Understanding (Brinsley Schwarz/Elvis Costello)
2.) San Franscisco (Scott McKenzie)
3.) Almost Cut My Hair (Crosby, Stills, Nash, & Young)
4.) Bell Bottom Blues (Derek and the Dominos)
5.) Love the One You're With (Steven Stills)
6.) Flower Punk (The Mothers of Invention
7.) Like A Rolling Stone (Bob Dylan)
8.) Monterey (Eric Burdon & The Animals)


----------



## Duncan

Next theme = Hippies/the Summer of Love/Et cetera...

1.) (What's So Funny 'Bout) Peace, Love, and Understanding (Brinsley Schwarz/Elvis Costello)
2.) San Franscisco (Scott McKenzie)
3.) Almost Cut My Hair (Crosby, Stills, Nash, & Young)
4.) Bell Bottom Blues (Derek and the Dominos)
5.) Love the One You're With (Steven Stills)
6.) Flower Punk (The Mothers of Invention
7.) Like A Rolling Stone (Bob Dylan)
8.) Monterey (Eric Burdon & The Animals)
9.) Woodstock (Joni Mitchell/Crosby, Stills, Nash, & Young)


----------



## Room2201974

1.) (What's So Funny 'Bout) Peace, Love, and Understanding (Brinsley Schwarz/Elvis Costello)
2.) San Franscisco (Scott McKenzie)
3.) Almost Cut My Hair (Crosby, Stills, Nash, & Young)
4.) Bell Bottom Blues (Derek and the Dominos)
5.) Love the One You're With (Steven Stills)
6.) Flower Punk (The Mothers of Invention
7.) Like A Rolling Stone (Bob Dylan)
8.) Monterey (Eric Burdon & The Animals)
9.) Woodstock (Joni Mitchell/Crosby, Stills, Nash, & Young)
10.) Roll Another Number For The Road (Neil Young)

New Topic = songs about sports, sport teams

1) Centerfield (John Fogerty)


----------



## Open Book

New Topic = songs about sports, sport teams

1) Centerfield (John Fogerty)
2) The Boxer (Simon and Garfunkel)


----------



## Room2201974

1) Centerfield (John Fogerty)
2) The Boxer (Simon and Garfunkel)
3) Philadelphia Freedom (Elton John)


----------



## Duncan

1) Centerfield (John Fogerty)
2) The Boxer (Simon and Garfunkel)
3) Philadelphia Freedom (Elton John)
4.) The Hockey Song (Stompin' Tom Connors)


----------



## Room2201974

1) Centerfield (John Fogerty)
2) The Boxer (Simon and Garfunkel)
3) Philadelphia Freedom (Elton John)
4) The Hockey Song (Stompin' Tom Connors)
5) Fifty Mission Cap (Tragically Hip)


----------



## Bwv 1080

1) Centerfield (John Fogerty)
2) The Boxer (Simon and Garfunkel)
3) Philadelphia Freedom (Elton John)
4) The Hockey Song (Stompin' Tom Connors)
5) Fifty Mission Cap (Tragically Hip)
6) Basketball Jones (Cheech & Chong)


----------



## Open Book

songs about sports, sport teams

1) Centerfield (John Fogerty)
2) The Boxer (Simon and Garfunkel)3) Philadelphia Freedom (Elton John)
4) The Hockey Song (Stompin' Tom Connors)
5) Fifty Mission Cap (Tragically Hip)
6) Basketball Jones (Cheech & Chong)
7) The Archer (Taylor Swift)


----------



## Room2201974

songs about sports, sport teams

1) Centerfield (John Fogerty)
2) The Boxer (Simon and Garfunkel)
3) Philadelphia Freedom (Elton John)
4) The Hockey Song (Stompin' Tom Connors)
5) Fifty Mission Cap (Tragically Hip)
6) Basketball Jones (Cheech & Chong)
7) The Archer (Taylor Swift)
8) Double Bogey Blues (Mickey Jones)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

songs about sports, sport teams

1) Centerfield (John Fogerty)
2) The Boxer (Simon and Garfunkel)
3) Philadelphia Freedom (Elton John)
4) The Hockey Song (Stompin' Tom Connors)
5) Fifty Mission Cap (Tragically Hip)
6) Basketball Jones (Cheech & Chong)
7) The Archer (Taylor Swift)
8) Double Bogey Blues (Mickey Jones)
9) Old School Hollywood (System of a Down)


----------



## The Deacon

*Generate play-lists*

songs about sports, sport teams

1) Centerfield (John Fogerty)
2) The Boxer (Simon and Garfunkel)
3) Philadelphia Freedom (Elton John)
4) The Hockey Song (Stompin' Tom Connors)
5) Fifty Mission Cap (Tragically Hip)
6) Basketball Jones (Cheech & Chong)
7) The Archer (Taylor Swift)
8) Double Bogey Blues (Mickey Jones)
9) Old School Hollywood (System of a Down)

10) Anyone for Tennis? (Cream)

New theme:

British poets


----------



## Colin M

songs about sports, sport teams

1) Centerfield (John Fogerty)
2) The Boxer (Simon and Garfunkel)
3) Philadelphia Freedom (Elton John)
4) The Hockey Song (Stompin' Tom Connors)
5) Fifty Mission Cap (Tragically Hip)
6) Basketball Jones (Cheech & Chong)
7) The Archer (Taylor Swift)
8) Double Bogey Blues (Mickey Jones)
9) Old School Hollywood (System of a Down)
10) Angels of Fenway (James Taylor)

New Theme - Occupations

1.) Fisherman's Blues (The Waterboys)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New Theme - Occupations

1.) Fisherman's Blues (The Waterboys)
2.) I am the black wizards (Emperor) it's an occupation


----------



## Open Book

New Theme - Occupations

1.) Fisherman's Blues (The Waterboys)
2.) I am the black wizards (Emperor) it's an occupation
3.) Lawyers, Guns and Money (Warren Zevon)


----------



## Colin M

New Theme - Occupations

1.) Fisherman's Blues (The Waterboys)
2.) I am the black wizards (Emperor) it's an occupation
3.) Lawyers, Guns and Money (Warren Zevon)
4.) Taxman (The Beatles)


----------



## Open Book

New Theme - Occupations

1.) Fisherman's Blues (The Waterboys)
2.) I am the black wizards (Emperor) it's an occupation
3.) Lawyers, Guns and Money (Warren Zevon)
4.) Taxman (The Beatles)
5.) A Quick One While He's Away (concerning Ivor the engine driver) (The Who)


----------



## Colin M

New Theme - Occupations

1.) Fisherman's Blues (The Waterboys)
2.) I am the black wizards (Emperor) it's an occupation
3.) Lawyers, Guns and Money (Warren Zevon)
4.) Taxman (The Beatles)
5.) A Quick One While He's Away (concerning Ivor the engine driver) (The Who)
6.) The Pusher (Steppenwolf)


----------



## Room2201974

New Theme - Occupations

1.) Fisherman's Blues (The Waterboys)
2.) I am the black wizards (Emperor) it's an occupation
3.) Lawyers, Guns and Money (Warren Zevon)
4.) Taxman (The Beatles)
5.) A Quick One While He's Away (concerning Ivor the engine driver) (The Who)
6.) The Pusher (Steppenwolf)
7.) Salesman (The Monkees)


----------



## Duncan

New Theme - Occupations

1.) Fisherman's Blues (The Waterboys)
2.) I am the black wizards (Emperor) it's an occupation
3.) Lawyers, Guns and Money (Warren Zevon)
4.) Taxman (The Beatles)
5.) A Quick One While He's Away (concerning Ivor the engine driver) (The Who)
6.) The Pusher (Steppenwolf)
7.) Salesman (The Monkees)
8.) I'm Just A Singer In A Rock And Roll Band (The Moody Blues)


----------



## Open Book

New Theme - Occupations

1.) Fisherman's Blues (The Waterboys)
2.) I am the black wizards (Emperor) it's an occupation
3.) Lawyers, Guns and Money (Warren Zevon)
4.) Taxman (The Beatles)
5.) A Quick One While He's Away (concerning Ivor the engine driver) (The Who)
6.) The Pusher (Steppenwolf)
7.) Salesman (The Monkees)
8.) I'm Just A Singer In A Rock And Roll Band (The Moody Blues)
9.) Lovely Rita (meter maid) (The Beatles)


----------



## KenOC

New Theme - Occupations

1.) Fisherman's Blues (The Waterboys)
2.) I am the black wizards (Emperor) it's an occupation
3.) Lawyers, Guns and Money (Warren Zevon)
4.) Taxman (The Beatles)
5.) A Quick One While He's Away (concerning Ivor the engine driver) (The Who)
6.) The Pusher (Steppenwolf)
7.) Salesman (The Monkees)
8.) I'm Just A Singer In A Rock And Roll Band (The Moody Blues)
9.) Lovely Rita (meter maid) (The Beatles)
10.) Sky Pilot (Eric Burdon and the Animals)
​


----------



## KenOC

New theme -- birds.

1.) Blackbird (Beatles)


----------



## Open Book

New theme -- birds.

1.) Blackbird (Beatles)
2.) When the Red, Red Robin (Comes Bob, Bob, Bobbin' Along) (Doris Day)


----------



## KenOC

New theme -- birds.

1.) Blackbird (Beatles)
2.) When the Red, Red Robin (Comes Bob, Bob, Bobbin' Along) (Doris Day)
3.) Poisoning Pigeons in the Park (Tom Lehrer)





​


----------



## Art Rock

New theme -- birds.

1.) Blackbird (Beatles)
2.) When the Red, Red Robin (Comes Bob, Bob, Bobbin' Along) (Doris Day)
3.) Poisoning Pigeons in the Park (Tom Lehrer)
4.) Albatross (Fleetwood Mac)


----------



## poodlebites

New theme -- birds.

1.) Blackbird (Beatles)
2.) When the Red, Red Robin (Comes Bob, Bob, Bobbin' Along) (Doris Day)
3.) Poisoning Pigeons in the Park (Tom Lehrer)
4.) Albatross (Fleetwood Mac)
5.) Danger Bird (Neil Young and Crazy Horse)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme -- birds.

1.) Blackbird (Beatles)
2.) When the Red, Red Robin (Comes Bob, Bob, Bobbin' Along) (Doris Day)
3.) Poisoning Pigeons in the Park (Tom Lehrer)
4.) Albatross (Fleetwood Mac)
5.) Dangerbird (Neil Young and Crazy Horse)
6.) Seagull (Kayak)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme -- birds.

1.) Blackbird (Beatles)
2.) When the Red, Red Robin (Comes Bob, Bob, Bobbin' Along) (Doris Day)
3.) Poisoning Pigeons in the Park (Tom Lehrer)
4.) Albatross (Fleetwood Mac)
5.) Dangerbird (Neil Young and Crazy Horse)
6.) Seagull (Kayak)
7.) Birds (Neil Young)


----------



## Duncan

New theme -- birds.

1.) Blackbird (Beatles)
2.) When the Red, Red Robin (Comes Bob, Bob, Bobbin' Along) (Doris Day)
3.) Poisoning Pigeons in the Park (Tom Lehrer)
4.) Albatross (Fleetwood Mac)
5.) Dangerbird (Neil Young and Crazy Horse)
6.) Seagull (Kayak)
7.) Birds (Neil Young)
8.) Free Bird (Lynyrd Skynyrd) - (I once shouted out "Play Free Bird!) at an Anne-Sophie Mutter concert)


----------



## Room2201974

1.) Blackbird (Beatles)
2.) When the Red, Red Robin (Comes Bob, Bob, Bobbin' Along) (Doris Day)
3.) Poisoning Pigeons in the Park (Tom Lehrer)
4.) Albatross (Fleetwood Mac)
5.) Dangerbird (Neil Young and Crazy Horse)
6.) Seagull (Kayak)
7.) Birds (Neil Young)
8.) Free Bird (Lynyrd Skynyrd) 
9.) Fallen Eagle (Manassas)


----------



## Duncan

1.) Blackbird (Beatles)
2.) When the Red, Red Robin (Comes Bob, Bob, Bobbin' Along) (Doris Day)
3.) Poisoning Pigeons in the Park (Tom Lehrer)
4.) Albatross (Fleetwood Mac)
5.) Dangerbird (Neil Young and Crazy Horse)
6.) Seagull (Kayak)
7.) Birds (Neil Young)
8.) Free Bird (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
9.) Fallen Eagle (Manassas)
10.) And Your Bird Can Sing (The Beatles)


New topic = Christian-themed music by secular artists...

1.) Jesus Just Left Chicago (ZZ Top)


----------



## Room2201974

New topic = Christian-themed music by secular artists...

1.) Jesus Just Left Chicago (ZZ Top)
2.) Take Me To The River (Talking Heads)


----------



## Colin M

New topic = Christian-themed music by secular artists...

1.) Jesus Just Left Chicago (ZZ Top)
2.) Take Me To The River (Talking Heads)
3.) Suzanne (Leonard Cohen)


----------



## Duncan

New topic = Christian-themed music by secular artists...

1.) Jesus Just Left Chicago (ZZ Top)
2.) Take Me To The River (Talking Heads)
3.) Suzanne (Leonard Cohen)
4.) Jesus Is Just Alright (The Byrds/The Doobie Brothers)


----------



## Colin M

New topic = Christian-themed music by secular artists...

1.) Jesus Just Left Chicago (ZZ Top)
2.) Take Me To The River (Talking Heads)
3.) Suzanne (Leonard Cohen)
4.) Jesus Is Just Alright (The Byrds/The Doobie Brothers)
5.) In My Hour of Darkness - (Gram Parsons)


----------



## Room2201974

1.) Jesus Just Left Chicago (ZZ Top)
2.) Take Me To The River (Talking Heads)
3.) Suzanne (Leonard Cohen)
4.) Jesus Is Just Alright (The Byrds/The Doobie Brothers)
5.) In My Hour of Darkness - (Graham Parsons)
6.) Church (Stephen Stills)


----------



## Duncan

New topic = Christian-themed music by secular artists...

1.) Jesus Just Left Chicago (ZZ Top)
2.) Take Me To The River (Talking Heads)
3.) Suzanne (Leonard Cohen)
4.) Jesus Is Just Alright (The Byrds/The Doobie Brothers)
5.) In My Hour of Darkness - (Gram Parsons)
6.) Church (Stephen Stills)
7.) Gotta Serve Somebody (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Colin M

New topic = Christian-themed music by secular artists...

1.) Jesus Just Left Chicago (ZZ Top)
2.) Take Me To The River (Talking Heads)
3.) Suzanne (Leonard Cohen)
4.) Jesus Is Just Alright (The Byrds/The Doobie Brothers)
5.) In My Hour of Darkness - (Gram Parsons)
6.) Church (Stephen Stills)
7.) Gotta Serve Somebody (Bob Dylan)
8.) The Christian Life (The Byrds)


----------



## Duncan

New topic = Christian-themed music by secular artists...

1.) Jesus Just Left Chicago (ZZ Top)
2.) Take Me To The River (Talking Heads)
3.) Suzanne (Leonard Cohen)
4.) Jesus Is Just Alright (The Byrds/The Doobie Brothers)
5.) In My Hour of Darkness - (Gram Parsons)
6.) Church (Stephen Stills)
7.) Gotta Serve Somebody (Bob Dylan)
8.) The Christian Life (The Byrds)
9.) Jesus Saves, I Spend (St. Vincent)


----------



## Room2201974

1.) Jesus Just Left Chicago (ZZ Top)
2.) Take Me To The River (Talking Heads)
3.) Suzanne (Leonard Cohen)
4.) Jesus Is Just Alright (The Byrds/The Doobie Brothers)
5.) In My Hour of Darkness - (Gram Parsons)
6.) Church (Stephen Stills)
7.) Gotta Serve Somebody (Bob Dylan)
8.) The Christian Life (The Byrds)
9.) Jesus Saves, I Spend (St. Vincent)
10. There Goes God (Crowded House)

New Topic = protest songs

1. Ohio (CSN&Y)


----------



## Duncan

New Topic = protest songs

1. Ohio (CSN&Y)
2.) Sunday Bloody Sunday (U2)


----------



## Colin M

New Topic = protest songs

1.) Ohio (CSN&Y)
2.) Sunday Bloody Sunday (U2)
3.) Chicago (Graham Nash)


----------



## Art Rock

New Topic = protest songs

1.) Ohio (CSN&Y)
2.) Sunday Bloody Sunday (U2)
3.) Chicago (Graham Nash)
4.) Goodnight Saigon (Billy Joel)


----------



## Duncan

New Topic = protest songs

1.) Ohio (CSN&Y)
2.) Sunday Bloody Sunday (U2)
3.) Chicago (Graham Nash)
4.) Born In The USA (Bruce Springsteen)


----------



## Colin M

New Topic = protest songs

1.) Ohio (CSN&Y)
2.) Sunday Bloody Sunday (U2)
3.) Chicago (Graham Nash)
4.) Goodnight Saigon (Billy Joel)
5.) Born In The USA (Bruce Springsteen)
6.) Joe Hill (Joan Baez)


----------



## Art Rock

New Topic = protest songs

1.) Ohio (CSN&Y)
2.) Sunday Bloody Sunday (U2)
3.) Chicago (Graham Nash)
4.) Goodnight Saigon (Billy Joel)
5.) Born In The USA (Bruce Springsteen)
6.) Joe Hill (Joan Baez)
7.) We were all wounded at Wounded Knee (Redbone)


----------



## Duncan

New Topic = protest songs

1.) Ohio (CSN&Y)
2.) Sunday Bloody Sunday (U2)
3.) Chicago (Graham Nash)
4.) Goodnight Saigon (Billy Joel)
5.) Born In The USA (Bruce Springsteen)
6.) Joe Hill (Joan Baez)
7.) We were all wounded at Wounded Knee (Redbone)
8.) God Save the Queen (The Sex Pistols)


----------



## Colin M

New Topic = protest songs

1.) Ohio (CSN&Y)
2.) Sunday Bloody Sunday (U2)
3.) Chicago (Graham Nash)
4.) Goodnight Saigon (Billy Joel)
5.) Born In The USA (Bruce Springsteen)
6.) Joe Hill (Joan Baez)
7.) We were all wounded at Wounded Knee (Redbone)
8.) God Save the Queen (The Sex Pistols)
9.) Street Fighting Man (Rolling Stones)


----------



## Duncan

New Topic = protest songs

1.) Ohio (CSN&Y)
2.) Sunday Bloody Sunday (U2)
3.) Chicago (Graham Nash)
4.) Goodnight Saigon (Billy Joel)
5.) Born In The USA (Bruce Springsteen)
6.) Joe Hill (Joan Baez)
7.) We were all wounded at Wounded Knee (Redbone)
8.) God Save the Queen (The Sex Pistols)
9.) Street Fighting Man (Rolling Stones)
10.) Give Peace A Chance (Plastic Ono Band)

New theme = Fictional characters - title must contain at least two words...

1.) Eleanor Rigby (The Beatles)


----------



## Colin M

New theme = Fictional characters - title must contain at least two words...

1.) Eleanor Rigby (The Beatles)
2.) Lady Jane (Rolling Stones)

Back later...


----------



## Duncan

Colin M said:


> New theme = Fictional characters - title must contain at least two words...
> 
> 1.) Eleanor Rigby (The Beatles)
> 2.) Lady Jane (Rolling Stones)
> 
> Back later...


Same here...

Nice play on "In My Hour of Darkness" Colin - stole that one right out from underneath me... :lol:


----------



## Duncan

New theme = Fictional characters - title must contain at least two words...

1.) Eleanor Rigby (The Beatles)
2.) Lady Jane (Rolling Stones)
3.) Bad Bad Leroy Brown (Jim Croce/Frank Sinatra)


----------



## Room2201974

1.) Eleanor Rigby (The Beatles)
2.) Lady Jane (Rolling Stones)
3.) Bad Bad Leroy Brown (Jim Croce/Frank Sinatra)
4.) Ruby Tuesday (Rolling Stones)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = Fictional characters - title must contain at least two words...

1.) Eleanor Rigby (The Beatles)
2.) Lady Jane (Rolling Stones)
3.) Bad Bad Leroy Brown (Jim Croce/Frank Sinatra)
4.) Ruby Tuesday (Rolling Stones)
5.) Mrs. Robinson (Simon and Garfunkel)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = Fictional characters - title must contain at least two words...

1.) Eleanor Rigby (The Beatles)
2.) Lady Jane (Rolling Stones)
3.) Bad Bad Leroy Brown (Jim Croce/Frank Sinatra)
4.) Ruby Tuesday (Rolling Stones)
5.) Mrs. Robinson (Simon and Garfunkel)
6.) Ziggy Stardust (David Bowie)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme = Fictional characters - title must contain at least two words...

1.) Eleanor Rigby (The Beatles)
2.) Lady Jane (Rolling Stones)
3.) Bad Bad Leroy Brown (Jim Croce/Frank Sinatra)
4.) Ruby Tuesday (Rolling Stones)
5.) Mrs. Robinson (Simon and Garfunkel)
6.) Ziggy Stardust (David Bowie)
7.) Mrs. Brown You've Got A Lovely Daughter (Herman's Hermits)


----------



## Art Rock

oops.... posted a one word title...


----------



## Open Book

New theme = Fictional characters - title must contain at least two words...

1.) Eleanor Rigby (The Beatles)
2.) Lady Jane (Rolling Stones)
3.) Bad Bad Leroy Brown (Jim Croce/Frank Sinatra)
4.) Ruby Tuesday (Rolling Stones)
5.) Mrs. Robinson (Simon and Garfunkel)
6.) Ziggy Stardust (David Bowie)
7.) Mrs. Brown You've Got A Lovely Daughter (Herman's Hermits)
8.) Major Tom (Peter Schilling)


----------



## The Deacon

New theme = Fictional characters - title must contain at least two words...

1.) Eleanor Rigby (The Beatles)
2.) Lady Jane (Rolling Stones)
3.) Bad Bad Leroy Brown (Jim Croce/Frank Sinatra)
4.) Ruby Tuesday (Rolling Stones)
5.) Mrs. Robinson (Simon and Garfunkel)
6.) Ziggy Stardust (David Bowie)
7.) Mrs. Brown You've Got A Lovely Daughter (Herman's Hermits)
8.) Major Tom (Peter Schilling)


9) Poor Mrs. Busby (Mirage)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = Fictional characters - title must contain at least two words...

1.) Eleanor Rigby (The Beatles)
2.) Lady Jane (Rolling Stones)
3.) Bad Bad Leroy Brown (Jim Croce/Frank Sinatra)
4.) Ruby Tuesday (Rolling Stones)
5.) Mrs. Robinson (Simon and Garfunkel)
6.) Ziggy Stardust (David Bowie)
7.) Mrs. Brown You've Got A Lovely Daughter (Herman's Hermits)
8.) Major Tom (Peter Schilling)
9.) (Just Like) Romeo and Juliet (The Reflections)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = Fictional characters - title must contain at least two words...

1.) Eleanor Rigby (The Beatles)
2.) Lady Jane (Rolling Stones)
3.) Bad Bad Leroy Brown (Jim Croce/Frank Sinatra)
4.) Ruby Tuesday (Rolling Stones)
5.) Mrs. Robinson (Simon and Garfunkel)
6.) Ziggy Stardust (David Bowie)
7.) Mrs. Brown You've Got A Lovely Daughter (Herman's Hermits)
8.) Major Tom (Peter Schilling)
9.) (Just Like) Romeo and Juliet (The Reflections)
10.) Hadschi Halef Omar (Dschinghis Khan)

Next theme up soon.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = Far East

1.) Visions of China (Japan)


----------



## The Deacon

5) China (Vangelis)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = Far East

1.) Visions of China (Japan)
2.) Turning Japanese (The Vapors)


----------



## Open Book

New theme = Far East

1.) Visions of China (Japan)
2.) Turning Japanese (The Vapors)
3.) One Night in Bangkok (Murray Head)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = Far East

1.) Visions of China (Japan)
2.) Turning Japanese (The Vapors)
3.) One Night in Bangkok (Murray Head
4.) Postcards from Cambodia (Bruce Cockburn)


----------



## Open Book

New theme = Far East

1.) Visions of China (Japan)
2.) Turning Japanese (The Vapors)
3.) One Night in Bangkok (Murray Head
4.) Postcards from Cambodia (Bruce Cockburn)
5.) I'm a Cranky Old Yank In a Clanky Old Tank in the Streets of Yokohama With My Honolulu Mama Doin' Those Neat-O Beat-O Flat on My Seat-O Hirohito Blues (Hoagie Carmichael)

That's the full title.


----------



## Duncan

New theme = Far East

1.) Visions of China (Japan)
2.) Turning Japanese (The Vapors)
3.) One Night in Bangkok (Murray Head
4.) Postcards from Cambodia (Bruce Cockburn)
5.) I'm a Cranky Old Yank In a Clanky Old Tank in the Streets of Yokohama With My Honolulu Mama Doin' Those Neat-O Beat-O Flat on My Seat-O Hirohito Blues (Hoagie Carmichael)

:lol:

# 5 - Incorrect title - http://dmdb.org/cgi-bin/plinfo_view.pl?SYN053324

Correct title - "The Cranky Old Yank (In A Clanky Old Tank)"

New theme = Far East

1.) Visions of China (Japan)
2.) Turning Japanese (The Vapors)
3.) One Night in Bangkok (Murray Head
4.) Postcards from Cambodia (Bruce Cockburn)
5.) The Cranky Old Yank (In a Clanky Old Tank) (Bing Crosby) 
6.) Countess from Hong Kong (The Velvet Underground)


----------



## Open Book

New theme = Far East

1.) Visions of China (Japan)
2.) Turning Japanese (The Vapors)
3.) One Night in Bangkok (Murray Head
4.) Postcards from Cambodia (Bruce Cockburn)
5.) The Cranky Old Yank (In a Clanky Old Tank) (Bing Crosby)
6.) Countess from Hong Kong (The Velvet Underground)
7.) Katmandu (Bob Seger)


----------



## Bwv 1080

New theme = Far East

1.) Visions of China (Japan)
2.) Turning Japanese (The Vapors)
3.) One Night in Bangkok (Murray Head
4.) Postcards from Cambodia (Bruce Cockburn)
5.) The Cranky Old Yank (In a Clanky Old Tank) (Bing Crosby)
6.) Countess from Hong Kong (The Velvet Underground)
7.) Katmandu (Bob Seger)
8.) Blood Sacrifice Shaman (Tengger Cavalry)


----------



## Open Book

New theme = Far East

1.) Visions of China (Japan)
2.) Turning Japanese (The Vapors)
3.) One Night in Bangkok (Murray Head)
4.) Postcards from Cambodia (Bruce Cockburn)
5.) The Cranky Old Yank (In a Clanky Old Tank) (Bing Crosby)
6.) Countess from Hong Kong (The Velvet Underground)
7.) Katmandu (Bob Seger)
8.) Blood Sacrifice Shaman (Tengger Cavalry)
9.) Shambala (Three Dog Night)


----------



## Room2201974

1.) Visions of China (Japan)
2.) Turning Japanese (The Vapors)
3.) One Night in Bangkok (Murray Head)
4.) Postcards from Cambodia (Bruce Cockburn)
5.) The Cranky Old Yank (In a Clanky Old Tank) (Bing Crosby)
6.) Countess from Hong Kong (The Velvet Underground)
7.) Katmandu (Bob Seger)
8.) Blood Sacrifice Shaman (Tengger Cavalry)
9.) Shambala (Three Dog Night)
10.) Sukiyaki (Kyu Sakamoto)

New theme = trains

1. Casey Jones (Greatful Dead)


----------



## Open Book

New theme = trains

1. Casey Jones (Greatful Dead)
2. Marrakesh Express (Crosby, Stills and Nash)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme = trains

1. Casey Jones (Greatful Dead)
2. Marrakesh Express (Crosby, Stills and Nash)
3. CRAZY TRAIN (Ozzy)


----------



## Room2201974

1. Casey Jones (Greatful Dead)
2. Marrakesh Express (Crosby, Stills and Nash)
3. CRAZY TRAIN (Ozzy)
4. The City of New Orleans (Arlo Guthrie)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = trains

1. Casey Jones (Greatful Dead)
2. Marrakesh Express (Crosby, Stills and Nash)
3. CRAZY TRAIN (Ozzy)
4. The City of New Orleans (Arlo Guthrie)
5.) On the Atchison, Topeka and the Santa Fe (Judy Garland)


----------



## Colin M

New theme = trains

1. Casey Jones (Greatful Dead)
2. Marrakesh Express (Crosby, Stills and Nash)
3. CRAZY TRAIN (Ozzy)
4. The City of New Orleans (Arlo Guthrie)
5.) On the Atchison, Topeka and the Santa Fe (Judy Garland)
6.) Two Trains (Little Feat)


----------



## Open Book

New theme = trains

1. Casey Jones (Greatful Dead)
2. Marrakesh Express (Crosby, Stills and Nash)
3. CRAZY TRAIN (Ozzy)
4. The City of New Orleans (Arlo Guthrie)
5.) On the Atchison, Topeka and the Santa Fe (Judy Garland)
6.) Two Trains (Little Feat)
7.) The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down (The Band or Joan Baez)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = trains

1. Casey Jones (Greatful Dead)
2. Marrakesh Express (Crosby, Stills and Nash)
3. CRAZY TRAIN (Ozzy)
4. The City of New Orleans (Arlo Guthrie)
5.) On the Atchison, Topeka and the Santa Fe (Judy Garland)
6.) Two Trains (Little Feat)7.)
7.) The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down (The Band or Joan Baez)
8.) It Takes A Lot To Laugh, It Takes A Train To Cry (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Colin M

New theme = trains

1. Casey Jones (Greatful Dead)
2. Marrakesh Express (Crosby, Stills and Nash)
3. CRAZY TRAIN (Ozzy)
4. The City of New Orleans (Arlo Guthrie)
5.) On the Atchison, Topeka and the Santa Fe (Judy Garland)
6.) Two Trains (Little Feat)
7.) The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down (The Band or Joan Baez)
8.) It Takes A Lot To Laugh, It Takes A Train To Cry (Bob Dylan)
9.) Southbound Train (Crosby & Nash)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = trains

1. Casey Jones (Greatful Dead)
2. Marrakesh Express (Crosby, Stills and Nash)
3. CRAZY TRAIN (Ozzy)
4. The City of New Orleans (Arlo Guthrie)
5.) On the Atchison, Topeka and the Santa Fe (Judy Garland)
6.) Two Trains (Little Feat)
7.) The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down (The Band or Joan Baez)
8.) It Takes A Lot To Laugh, It Takes A Train To Cry (Bob Dylan)
9.) Southbound Train (Crosby & Nash)
10.) Peace Train (Cat Stevens)



New Theme = Non-Fictional Characters...

1.) The Ballad Of Davy Crockett


----------



## poodlebites

New Theme = Non-Fictional Characters...

1.) The Ballad Of Davy Crockett
2.) Pablo Picasso (The Modern Lovers)


----------



## EdwardBast

1.) The Ballad Of Davy Crockett
2.) Pablo Picasso (The Modern Lovers) 
3.) Legend of a Mind (Moody Blues)


----------



## Colin M

New Theme = Non-Fictional Characters...

1.) The Ballad Of Davy Crockett
2.) He was a friend of mine (The Byrd’s)... JFK.


----------



## Room2201974

1.) The Ballad Of Davy Crockett
2.) Pablo Picasso (The Modern Lovers)
3.) Legend of a Mind (Moody Blues)
4.) He was a friend of mine (The Byrd’s)... JFK.
5.) Life In A Northern Town (Dream Academy)


----------



## poodlebites

1.) The Ballad Of Davy Crockett
2.) Pablo Picasso (The Modern Lovers)
3.) Legend of a Mind (Moody Blues)
4.) He was a friend of mine (The Byrd’s)... JFK.
5.) Life In A Northern Town (Dream Academy)
6.) Hurricane (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Duncan

New Theme = Non-Fictional Characters...

1.) The Ballad Of Davy Crockett
2.) Pablo Picasso (The Modern Lovers)
3.) Legend of a Mind (Moody Blues)
4.) He Was A Friend of Mine (The Byrds)
5.) Life In A Northern Town (Dream Academy)
6.) Hurricane (Bob Dylan)
7.) Abraham, Martin, and John (Dion)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme = Non-Fictional Characters...

1.) The Ballad Of Davy Crockett
2.) Pablo Picasso (The Modern Lovers)
3.) Legend of a Mind (Moody Blues)
4.) He Was A Friend of Mine (The Byrds)
5.) Life In A Northern Town (Dream Academy)
6.) Hurricane (Bob Dylan)
7.) Abraham, Martin, and John (Dion)
8.) Delius (Kate Bush)


----------



## Duncan

New Theme = Non-Fictional Characters...

1.) The Ballad Of Davy Crockett
2.) Pablo Picasso (The Modern Lovers)
3.) Legend of a Mind (Moody Blues)
4.) He Was A Friend of Mine (The Byrds)
5.) Life In A Northern Town (Dream Academy)
6.) Hurricane (Bob Dylan)
7.) Abraham, Martin, and John (Dion)
8.) Delius (Kate Bush)
9.) Cortez the Killer (Neil Young)


----------



## Josquin13

New Theme = Non-Fictional Characters...

1.) The Ballad Of Davy Crockett
2.) Pablo Picasso (The Modern Lovers)
3.) Legend of a Mind (Moody Blues)
4.) He Was A Friend of Mine (The Byrds)
5.) Life In A Northern Town (Dream Academy)
6.) Hurricane (Bob Dylan)
7.) Abraham, Martin, and John (Dion)
8.) Delius (Kate Bush)
9.) Cortez the Killer (Neil Young)
10.) Candle in the Wind (Elton John)


----------



## Art Rock

Deleted, just too late.


----------



## Josquin13

New theme - A Broken Love (or heart)

1.) Pictures of You (The Cure)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme - A Broken Love (or heart)

1.) Pictures of You (The Cure)
2.) Cup of coffee (Garbage)


----------



## Duncan

New theme - A Broken Love (or heart)

1.) Pictures of You (The Cure)
2.) How Can You Mend A Broken Heart? (The Bee Gees)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme - A Broken Love (or heart)

1.) Pictures of You (The Cure)
2.) How Can You Mend A Broken Heart? (The Bee Gees)
3.) Broken Hearts (Living Colour)


----------



## Colin M

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> New theme - A Broken Love (or heart)
> 
> 1.) Pictures of You (The Cure)
> 2.) Cup of Coffee (Garbage)
> 3.) How Can You Mend A Broken Heart? (The Bee Gees)
> 4.) Broken Hearts (Living Coulor)
> 5.) You're a big girl now (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Josquin13

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> New theme - A Broken Love (or heart)
> 
> 1.) Pictures of You (The Cure)
> 2.) Cup of Coffee (Garbage)
> 3.) How Can You Mend A Broken Heart? (The Bee Gees)
> 4.) Broken Hearts (Living Colour)
> 5.) You're a big girl now (Bob Dylan)
> 6.) How Can I Tell You (Cat Stevens)


----------



## Duncan

New theme - A Broken Love (or heart)

1.) Pictures of You (The Cure)
2.) Cup of Coffee (Garbage)
3.) How Can You Mend A Broken Heart? (The Bee Gees)
4.) Broken Hearts (Living Colour)
5.) You're a big girl now (Bob Dylan)
6.) How Can I Tell You (Cat Stevens)
7.) What Becomes of the Broken Hearted? (Jimmy Ruffin)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme - A Broken Love (or heart)

1.) Pictures of You (The Cure)
2.) Cup of Coffee (Garbage)
3.) How Can You Mend A Broken Heart? (The Bee Gees)
4.) Broken Hearts (Living Colour)
5.) You're a big girl now (Bob Dylan)
6.) How Can I Tell You (Cat Stevens)
7.) What Becomes of the Broken Hearted? (Jimmy Ruffin)
8.) The winner takes it all (ABBA)


----------



## Duncan

New theme - A Broken Love (or heart)

1.) Pictures of You (The Cure)
2.) Cup of Coffee (Garbage)
3.) How Can You Mend A Broken Heart? (The Bee Gees)
4.) Broken Hearts (Living Colour)
5.) You're a big girl now (Bob Dylan)
6.) How Can I Tell You (Cat Stevens)
7.) What Becomes of the Broken Hearted? (Jimmy Ruffin)
8.) The winner takes it all (ABBA)
9.) This Old Heart of Mine (The Isley Brothers)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme - A Broken Love (or heart)

1.) Pictures of You (The Cure)
2.) Cup of Coffee (Garbage)
3.) How Can You Mend A Broken Heart? (The Bee Gees)
4.) Broken Hearts (Living Colour)
5.) You're a big girl now (Bob Dylan)
6.) How Can I Tell You (Cat Stevens)
7.) What Becomes of the Broken Hearted? (Jimmy Ruffin)
8.) The winner takes it all (ABBA)
9.) This Old Heart of Mine (The Isley Brothers)
10.) The love I lost (Harold Melvin and the Blue Notes)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme - Names of classical music composers

1.) Delius (Kate Bush)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme - Names of classical music composers

1.) Delius (Kate Bush)
2.) Rock Me Amadeus (Falco)


----------



## Duncan

New theme - Names of classical music composers

1.) Delius (Kate Bush)
2.) Rock Me Amadeus (Falco)
3.) Roll Over Beethoven (Chuck Berry)


----------



## KenOC

I was going to list Bach Door Man (Howlin' Wolf) but thought the better of it.


----------



## Duncan

KenOC said:


> I was going to list Bach Door Man (Howlin' Wolf) but thought the better of it.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Duncan

New theme - Names of classical music composers

1.) Delius (Kate Bush)
2.) Rock Me Amadeus (Falco)
3.) Roll Over Beethoven (Chuck Berry)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme - Names of classical music composers

1.) Delius (Kate Bush)
2.) Rock Me Amadeus (Falco)
3.) Roll Over Beethoven (Chuck Berry)
4.) Górecki (Lamb)


----------



## Duncan

New theme - Names of classical music composers

1.) Delius (Kate Bush)
2.) Rock Me Amadeus (Falco)
3.) Roll Over Beethoven (Chuck Berry)
4.) Górecki (Lamb)
5.) Mister Giacomo Puccini (Little Peggy March)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme - Names of classical music composers

1.) Delius (Kate Bush)
2.) Rock Me Amadeus (Falco)
3.) Roll Over Beethoven (Chuck Berry)
4.) Górecki (Lamb)
5.) Mister Giacomo Puccini (Little Peggy March)
6.) Casualties of Glass (Martha and the Muffins)


----------



## Duncan

New theme - Names of classical music composers

1.) Delius (Kate Bush)
2.) Rock Me Amadeus (Falco)
3.) Roll Over Beethoven (Chuck Berry)
4.) Górecki (Lamb)
5.) Mister Giacomo Puccini (Little Peggy March)
6.) Casualties of Glass (Martha and the Muffins)
7.) Murdering Stravinsky (Janis Ian)


----------



## KenOC

New theme - Names of classical music composers​
1.) Delius (Kate Bush)
2.) Rock Me Amadeus (Falco)
3.) Roll Over Beethoven (Chuck Berry)
4.) Górecki (Lamb)
5.) Mister Giacomo Puccini (Little Peggy March)
6.) Casualties of Glass (Martha and the Muffins)
7.) Murdering Stravinsky (Janis Ian)
8.) Four Keys to a Foul Reich (Abigor)
​


----------



## Duncan

New theme - Names of classical music composers

1.) Delius (Kate Bush)
2.) Rock Me Amadeus (Falco)
3.) Roll Over Beethoven (Chuck Berry)
4.) Górecki (Lamb)
5.) Mister Giacomo Puccini (Little Peggy March)
6.) Casualties of Glass (Martha and the Muffins)
7.) Murdering Stravinsky (Janis Ian)
8.) Four Keys to a Foul Reich (Abigor)
9.) Swing Mr. Mendelssohn (Judy Garland)


----------



## Open Book

New theme - Names of classical music composers

1.) Delius (Kate Bush)
2.) Rock Me Amadeus (Falco)
3.) Roll Over Beethoven (Chuck Berry)
4.) Górecki (Lamb)
5.) Mister Giacomo Puccini (Little Peggy March)
6.) Casualties of Glass (Martha and the Muffins)
7.) Murdering Stravinsky (Janis Ian)
8.) Four Keys to a Foul Reich (Abigor)
9.) Swing Mr. Mendelssohn (Judy Garland)
10.) Rat in a Cage (Smashing Pumpkins)

New theme: Subject is a jealous, controlling lover 

1.) I Can See For Miles (The Who)


----------



## Colin M

New theme: Subject is a jealous, controlling lover 

1.) I Can See For Miles (The Who)
2.) Jealous Guy (John Lennon)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: Subject is a jealous, controlling lover

1.) I Can See For Miles (The Who)
2.) Jealous Guy (John Lennon)
3.) Every Breath You Take (Police)


----------



## Colin M

New theme: Subject is a jealous, controlling lover

1.) I Can See For Miles (The Who)
2.) Jealous Guy (John Lennon)
3.) Every Breath You Take (Police)
4.) Going through the motions (Aimee Mann)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Subject is a jealous, controlling lover

1.) I Can See For Miles (The Who)
2.) Jealous Guy (John Lennon)
3.) Every Breath You Take (Police)
4.) Going through the motions (Aimee Mann)
5.) Miss Otis Regrets (Bryan Ferry)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: Subject is a jealous, controlling lover

1.) I Can See For Miles (The Who)
2.) Jealous Guy (John Lennon)
3.) Every Breath You Take (Police)
4.) Going through the motions (Aimee Mann)
5.) Miss Otis Regrets (Bryan Ferry)
6.) My Best Friend's Girl (The Cars)


----------



## Colin M

New theme: Subject is a jealous, controlling lover

1.) I Can See For Miles (The Who)
2.) Jealous Guy (John Lennon)
3.) Every Breath You Take (Police)
4.) Going through the motions (Aimee Mann)
5.) Miss Otis Regrets (Bryan Ferry)
6.) My Best Friend’s Girl (The Cars)
7.) Prisoner (Ryan Adams)


----------



## Art Rock

Corrected board:

1.) I Can See For Miles (The Who)
2.) Jealous Guy (John Lennon)
3.) Every Breath You Take (Police)
4.) Going through the motions (Aimee Mann)
5.) Miss Otis Regrets (Bryan Ferry)
6.) My Best Friend's Girl (The Cars)
7.) Prisoner (Ryan Adams)


----------



## Room2201974

1.) I Can See For Miles (The Who)
2.) Jealous Guy (John Lennon)
3.) Every Breath You Take (Police)
4.) Going through the motions (Aimee Mann)
5.) Miss Otis Regrets (Bryan Ferry)
6.) My Best Friend's Girl (The Cars)
7.) Prisoner (Ryan Adams)
8.) You Can't Do That (The Beatles)


----------



## EdwardBast

----------------------------


----------



## EdwardBast

1.) I Can See For Miles (The Who)
2.) Jealous Guy (John Lennon)
3.) Every Breath You Take (Police)
4.) Going through the motions (Aimee Mann)
5.) Miss Otis Regrets (Bryan Ferry)
6.) My Best Friend's Girl (The Cars)
7.) Prisoner (Ryan Adams)
8.) You Can't Do That (The Beatles)
9.) Outside Woman Blues (Joe Reynolds, Cream)


----------



## Duncan

New theme: Subject is a jealous, controlling lover

1.) I Can See For Miles (The Who)
2.) Jealous Guy (John Lennon)
3.) Every Breath You Take (Police)
4.) Going through the motions (Aimee Mann)
5.) Miss Otis Regrets (Bryan Ferry)
6.) My Best Friend's Girl (The Cars)
7.) Prisoner (Ryan Adams)
8.) You Can't Do That (The Beatles)
9.) Outside Woman Blues (Joe Reynolds, Cream)
10.) I'm Gonna Murder My Baby (Pat Hare)


New theme = School... However the word "School" cannot appear in the title...

1.) What A Wonderful World (Herman's Hermits "The World's Greatest Rock and Roll Band")


----------



## Room2201974

New theme = School... However the word "School" cannot appear in the title...

1.) What A Wonderful World (Herman's Hermits "The World's Greatest Rock and Roll Band")
2.) Hot For Teacher (Van Halen)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = School... However the word "School" cannot appear in the title...

1.) What A Wonderful World (Herman's Hermits "The World's Greatest Rock and Roll Band")
2.) Hot For Teacher (Van Halen)
3.) Another Brick In The Wall: Part Two (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = School... However the word "School" cannot appear in the title...

1.) What A Wonderful World (Herman's Hermits "The World's Greatest Rock and Roll Band")
2.) Hot For Teacher (Van Halen)
3.) Another Brick In The Wall: Part Two (Pink Floyd)
4.) Smoking in the boys room (Brownsville Station)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = School... However the word "School" cannot appear in the title...

1.) What A Wonderful World (Herman's Hermits "The World's Greatest Rock and Roll Band")
2.) Hot For Teacher (Van Halen)
3.) Another Brick In The Wall: Part Two (Pink Floyd)
4.) Smoking in the boys room (Brownsville Station)
5.) Education (The Kinks)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme = School... However the word "School" cannot appear in the title...

1.) What A Wonderful World (Herman's Hermits "The World's Greatest Rock and Roll Band")
2.) Hot For Teacher (Van Halen)
3.) Another Brick In The Wall: Part Two (Pink Floyd)
4.) Smoking in the boys room (Brownsville Station)
5.) Education (The Kinks)
6.) Don't Stand So Close (The Police)


----------



## Art Rock

Corrected board:

New theme = School... However the word "School" cannot appear in the title...

1.) What A Wonderful World (Herman's Hermits "The World's Greatest Rock and Roll Band")
2.) Hot For Teacher (Van Halen)
3.) Another Brick In The Wall: Part Two (Pink Floyd)
4.) Smoking in the boys room (Brownsville Station)
5.) Education (The Kinks)
6.) Don't Stand So Close (The Police)


----------



## Colin M

New theme = School... However the word "School" cannot appear in the title...

1.) What A Wonderful World (Herman's Hermits "The World's Greatest Rock and Roll Band")
2.) Hot For Teacher (Van Halen)
3.) Another Brick In The Wall: Part Two (Pink Floyd)
4.) Smoking in the boys room (Brownsville Station)
5.) Education (The Kinks)
6.) Don't Stand So Close (The Police)
7.) Church not made with hands (The Waterboys - “bye bye shadowlands, the term is over”)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = School... However the word "School" cannot appear in the title...

1.) What A Wonderful World (Herman's Hermits "The World's Greatest Rock and Roll Band")
2.) Hot For Teacher (Van Halen)
3.) Another Brick In The Wall: Part Two (Pink Floyd)
4.) Smoking in the boys room (Brownsville Station)
5.) Don't Stand So Close (The Police)
6.) Church not made with hands (The Waterboys - “bye bye shadowlands, the term is over”)
7.) Don't Be A Drop Out (James Brown)


----------



## Art Rock

Corrected board, once again:

New theme = School... However the word "School" cannot appear in the title...

1.) What A Wonderful World (Herman's Hermits "The World's Greatest Rock and Roll Band")
2.) Hot For Teacher (Van Halen)
3.) Another Brick In The Wall: Part Two (Pink Floyd)
4.) Smoking in the boys room (Brownsville Station)
5.) Education (The Kinks)
6.) Don't Stand So Close (The Police)
7.) Church not made with hands (The Waterboys - “bye bye shadowlands, the term is over”)
8.) Don't Be A Drop Out (James Brown)


----------



## EdwardBast

1.) What A Wonderful World (Herman's Hermits "The World's Greatest Rock and Roll Band")
2.) Hot For Teacher (Van Halen)
3.) Another Brick In The Wall: Part Two (Pink Floyd)
4.) Smoking in the boys room (Brownsville Station)
5.) Education (The Kinks)
6.) Don't Stand So Close (The Police)
7.) Church not made with hands (The Waterboys - “bye bye shadowlands, the term is over”)
8.) Don't Be A Drop Out (James Brown)
9.) Fables of Faubus (Mingus)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = School... However the word "School" cannot appear in the title...

1.) What A Wonderful World (Herman's Hermits "The World's Greatest Rock and Roll Band")
2.) Hot For Teacher (Van Halen)
3.) Another Brick In The Wall: Part Two (Pink Floyd)
4.) Smoking in the boys room (Brownsville Station)
5.) Education (The Kinks)
6.) Don't Stand So Close (The Police)
7.) Church not made with hands (The Waterboys - “bye bye shadowlands, the term is over”)
8.) Don't Be A Drop Out (James Brown)
9.) Fables of Faubus (Mingus)
10.) Homework (Fleetwood Mac)


New theme = World War Two...

1.) (There'll Be Bluebirds Over) The White Cliffs of Dover (Vera Lynn)


----------



## Colin M

New theme = World War Two...

1.) (There'll Be Bluebirds Over) The White Cliffs of Dover (Vera Lynn)
2.) Red Army Blues (The Waterboys)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = World War Two...

1.) (There'll Be Bluebirds Over) The White Cliffs of Dover (Vera Lynn)
2.) Red Army Blues (The Waterboys)
3.) Me-262 (Blue Oyster Cult)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = World War Two...

1.) (There'll Be Bluebirds Over) The White Cliffs of Dover (Vera Lynn)
2.) Red Army Blues (The Waterboys)
3.) Me-262 (Blue Oyster Cult)
4.) When the Lights Go On Again (Vaughn Monroe)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = World War Two...

1.) (There'll Be Bluebirds Over) The White Cliffs of Dover (Vera Lynn)
2.) Red Army Blues (The Waterboys)
3.) Me-262 (Blue Oyster Cult)
4.) When the Lights Go On Again (Vaughn Monroe)
5.) V-2 Schneider (David Bowie)


----------



## senza sordino

New theme = World War Two...

1.) (There'll Be Bluebirds Over) The White Cliffs of Dover (Vera Lynn)
2.) Red Army Blues (The Waterboys)
3.) Me-262 (Blue Oyster Cult)
4.) When the Lights Go On Again (Vaughn Monroe)
5.) V-2 Schneider (David Bowie)
6) When the Tigers Broke Free (Pink Floyd) from The Final Cut, which is mostly about WWII


----------



## KenOC

New theme = World War Two...

1.) (There'll Be Bluebirds Over) The White Cliffs of Dover (Vera Lynn)
2.) Red Army Blues (The Waterboys)
3.) Me-262 (Blue Oyster Cult)
4.) When the Lights Go On Again (Vaughn Monroe)
5.) V-2 Schneider (David Bowie)
6.) When the Tigers Broke Free (Pink Floyd) from The Final Cut, which is mostly about WWII
7.) Der Fuehrer`s Face (Spike Jones)​


----------



## Duncan

New theme = World War Two...

1.) (There'll Be Bluebirds Over) The White Cliffs of Dover (Vera Lynn)
2.) Red Army Blues (The Waterboys)
3.) Me-262 (Blue Oyster Cult)
4.) When the Lights Go On Again (Vaughn Monroe)
5.) V-2 Schneider (David Bowie)
6.) When the Tigers Broke Free (Pink Floyd) from The Final Cut, which is mostly about WWII
7.) Der Fuehrer`s Face (Spike Jones)
8.) I'll Be Home For Christmas (Bing Crosby)


----------



## Open Book

New theme = World War Two...

1.) (There'll Be Bluebirds Over) The White Cliffs of Dover (Vera Lynn)
2.) Red Army Blues (The Waterboys)
3.) Me-262 (Blue Oyster Cult)
4.) When the Lights Go On Again (Vaughn Monroe)
5.) V-2 Schneider (David Bowie)
6.) When the Tigers Broke Free (Pink Floyd) from The Final Cut, which is mostly about WWII
7.) Der Fuehrer`s Face (Spike Jones)
8.) I'll Be Home For Christmas (Bing Crosby)
9.) Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy (Andrews Sisters)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = World War Two...

1.) (There'll Be Bluebirds Over) The White Cliffs of Dover (Vera Lynn)
2.) Red Army Blues (The Waterboys)
3.) Me-262 (Blue Oyster Cult)
4.) When the Lights Go On Again (Vaughn Monroe)
5.) V-2 Schneider (David Bowie)
6.) When the Tigers Broke Free (Pink Floyd) from The Final Cut, which is mostly about WWII
7.) Der Fuehrer`s Face (Spike Jones)
8.) I'll Be Home For Christmas (Bing Crosby)
9.) Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy (Andrews Sisters)
10.) Hot Time in the Town of Berlin (Bing Crosby and the Andrews Sisters)


New theme = England...

1.) There'll Always Be an England (Vera Lynn)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = England...

1.) There'll Always Be an England (Vera Lynn)
2.) One of those days in England (Roy Harper)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = England...

1.) There'll Always Be an England (Vera Lynn)
2.) One of those days in England (Roy Harper)
3.) The Village Green Preservation Society (The Kinks)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = England...

1.) There'll Always Be an England (Vera Lynn)
2.) One of those days in England (Roy Harper)
3.) The Village Green Preservation Society (The Kinks)
4.) God save the Queen (Sex Pistols)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = England...

1.) There'll Always Be an England (Vera Lynn)
2.) One of those days in England (Roy Harper)
3.) The Village Green Preservation Society (The Kinks)
4.) God save the Queen (Sex Pistols)
5.) England, My England (Alan Price)


----------



## Colin M

New theme = England...

1.) There'll Always Be an England (Vera Lynn)
2.) One of those days in England (Roy Harper)
3.) The Village Green Preservation Society (The Kinks)
4.) God save the Queen (Sex Pistols)
5.) England, My England (Alan Price)
6.) Old England (The Waterboys)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = England...

1.) There'll Always Be an England (Vera Lynn)
2.) One of those days in England (Roy Harper)
3.) The Village Green Preservation Society (The Kinks)
4.) God save the Queen (Sex Pistols)
5.) England, My England (Alan Price)
6.) Old England (The Waterboys)
7.) This Is England (The Clash)


----------



## Open Book

New theme = England...

1.) There'll Always Be an England (Vera Lynn)
2.) One of those days in England (Roy Harper)
3.) The Village Green Preservation Society (The Kinks)
4.) God save the Queen (Sex Pistols)
5.) England, My England (Alan Price)
6.) Old England (The Waterboys)
7.) This Is England (The Clash)
8.) Victoria (The Kinks)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = England...

1.) There'll Always Be an England (Vera Lynn)
2.) One of those days in England (Roy Harper)
3.) The Village Green Preservation Society (The Kinks)
4.) God save the Queen (Sex Pistols)
5.) England, My England (Alan Price)
6.) Old England (The Waterboys)
7.) This Is England (The Clash)
8.) Victoria (The Kinks)
9.) England's Glory (Ian Dury)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

1.) There'll Always Be an England (Vera Lynn)
2.) One of those days in England (Roy Harper)
3.) The Village Green Preservation Society (The Kinks)
4.) God save the Queen (Sex Pistols)
5.) England, My England (Alan Price)
6.) Old England (The Waterboys)
7.) This Is England (The Clash)
8.) Victoria (The Kinks)
9.) England's Glory (Ian Dury)
10.) Let England Shake (PJ Harvey)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I WON!!! 
New theme: Death
1.) Triumph of Death (Vader)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Death
1.) Triumph of Death (Vader)
2.) Death on two legs (Queen)


----------



## Duncan

New theme: Death

1.) Triumph of Death (Vader)
2.) Death on two legs (Queen)
3.) Death May Be Your Santa Claus (Mott the Hoople)


----------



## senza sordino

New theme: Death

1.) Triumph of Death (Vader)
2.) Death on two legs (Queen)
3.) Death May Be Your Santa Claus (Mott the Hoople)
4) Don't Fear the Reaper (Blue Oyster Cult)


----------



## Duncan

New theme: Death

1.) Triumph of Death (Vader)
2.) Death on two legs (Queen)
3.) Death May Be Your Santa Claus (Mott the Hoople)
4) Don't Fear the Reaper (Blue Oyster Cult)
5.) The Great Gig In The Sky (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: Death

1.) Triumph of Death (Vader)
2.) Death on two legs (Queen)
3.) Death May Be Your Santa Claus (Mott the Hoople)
4) Don't Fear the Reaper (Blue Oyster Cult)
5.) The Great Gig In The Sky (Pink Floyd)
6.) Tonight's The Night (Neil Young)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Death

1.) Triumph of Death (Vader)
2.) Death on two legs (Queen)
3.) Death May Be Your Santa Claus (Mott the Hoople)
4) Don't Fear the Reaper (Blue Oyster Cult)
5.) The Great Gig In The Sky (Pink Floyd)
6.) Tonight's The Night (Neil Young)
7.) Nur zu Besuch (Die Toten Hosen)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: Death

1.) Triumph of Death (Vader)
2.) Death on two legs (Queen)
3.) Death May Be Your Santa Claus (Mott the Hoople)
4) Don't Fear the Reaper (Blue Oyster Cult)
5.) The Great Gig In The Sky (Pink Floyd)
6.) Tonight's The Night (Neil Young)
7.) Nur zu Besuch (Die Toten Hosen)
8.) Hole In The River (Crowded House)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Death

1.) Triumph of Death (Vader)
2.) Death on two legs (Queen)
3.) Death May Be Your Santa Claus (Mott the Hoople)
4) Don't Fear the Reaper (Blue Oyster Cult)
5.) The Great Gig In The Sky (Pink Floyd)
6.) Tonight's The Night (Neil Young)
7.) Nur zu Besuch (Die Toten Hosen)
8.) Hole In The River (Crowded House)
9.) Gallows Pole (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: Death

1.) Triumph of Death (Vader)
2.) Death on two legs (Queen)
3.) Death May Be Your Santa Claus (Mott the Hoople)
4) Don't Fear the Reaper (Blue Oyster Cult)
5.) The Great Gig In The Sky (Pink Floyd)
6.) Tonight's The Night (Neil Young)
7.) Nur zu Besuch (Die Toten Hosen)
8.) Hole In The River (Crowded House)
9.) Gallows Pole (Led Zeppelin)
10.) Only The Good Die Young (Billy Joel)

New Topic = the supernatural

1) I Put a Spell On You (Screaming Jay Hawkins)


----------



## Open Book

Again? We had this on page 14. Too many good songs that weren't mentioned before?


----------



## Duncan

Room2201974 said:


> New Topic = the supernatural


We'll carry on with the requested theme submitted by Room2201974 with the repeat of "I Put A Spell On You" (Screamin' Jay Hawkins) which appeared in the first version of the supernatural theme being replaced with "I Feel Possessed" (Crowded House).

This is the original supernatural theme started on page 14 -

1) Ding-Dong! - The Witch is Dead! (The Fifth Estate)
2) Spooky (Classics IV)
3) I Put A Spell On You (Screamin' Jay Hawkins)
4) Ghost of a Chance (Rush)
5) Spirits in the Material World (Police)
6) The witch queen of New Orleans (Redbone)
7) Season of the Witch (Donovan)
8.) Black Magic Woman (Santana)
9) Ghosts (Japan)
10.) Black Sabbath (Black Sabbath)

No repeats...


----------



## Room2201974

I'm in and out of threads and often don't have time to go back and read what I've missed. I'll stop posting on #10!


----------



## Duncan

Room2201974 said:


> New Topic = the supernatural


1.) I Feel Possessed (Crowded House)
2.) Ghost Girl (Split Enz)


----------



## Room2201974

1.) I Feel Possessed (Crowded House)
2.) Ghost Girl (Split Enz)
3.) Witchy Woman (The Eagles)


----------



## senza sordino

Topics so far. Yes, a couple of topics have been repeated

Red
Dance
Battles
Planets
Law
Fruit
Cats
Life in or on the Sea
Dogs
Jobs

Horses
Numbers
Heaven / Paradise
Food
Dreams
Days of the week
Ground based transport
Horses
The Wild West
Illumination

The supernatural
Pathways
Homages
Weapons without gunpowder
Air or atmosphere
Places not in the USA
Winter
Family
Precipitation
Hippies

Sports
Occupations
Birds
Christians or Christianity
Protest songs
Fictional characters
Far East
Trains
Non fictional characters
A broken heart

Jealousy
School
WWII
England
Death
The Supernatural


----------



## Duncan

New theme = the Supernatural - Part Two...

1.) I Feel Possessed (Crowded House)
2.) Ghost Girl (Split Enz)
3.) Witchy Woman (The Eagles)
4.) Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic (The Police)


----------



## senza sordino

Topic: The Supernatural

1.) I Feel Possessed (Crowded House)
2.) Ghost Girl (Split Enz)
3.) Witchy Woman (The Eagles)
4) Everything Little Thing She Does is Magic (The Police)
5) Born under a Bad Sign (Cream)


----------



## Room2201974

Topic: The Supernatural

1.) I Feel Possessed (Crowded House)
2.) Ghost Girl (Split Enz)
3.) Witchy Woman (The Eagles)
4) Everything Little Thing She Does is Magic (The Police)
5) Born under a Bad Sign (Cream)
6) Thriller (Michael Jackson)


----------



## Duncan

Topic: The Supernatural

1.) I Feel Possessed (Crowded House)
2.) Ghost Girl (Split Enz)
3.) Witchy Woman (The Eagles)
4) Everything Little Thing She Does is Magic (The Police)
5) Born under a Bad Sign (Cream)
6) Thriller (Michael Jackson)
7.) Cross Road Blues (Robert Johnson)


----------



## Open Book

Topic: The Supernatural

1.) I Feel Possessed (Crowded House)
2.) Ghost Girl (Split Enz)
3.) Witchy Woman (The Eagles)
4) Everything Little Thing She Does is Magic (The Police)
5) Born under a Bad Sign (Cream)
6) Thriller (Michael Jackson)
7.) Cross Road Blues (Robert Johnson)
8.) Frankenstein (Edgar Winter Group)


----------



## Bwv 1080

Topic: The Supernatural

1.) I Feel Possessed (Crowded House)
2.) Ghost Girl (Split Enz)
3.) Witchy Woman (The Eagles)
4) Everything Little Thing She Does is Magic (The Police)
5) Born under a Bad Sign (Cream)
6) Thriller (Michael Jackson)
7.) Cross Road Blues (Robert Johnson)
8.) Daemon Spawn (Mayhem)


----------



## Duncan

Topic: The Supernatural

1.) I Feel Possessed (Crowded House)
2.) Ghost Girl (Split Enz)
3.) Witchy Woman (The Eagles)
4) Everything Little Thing She Does is Magic (The Police)
5) Born under a Bad Sign (Cream)
6) Thriller (Michael Jackson)
7.) Cross Road Blues (Robert Johnson)
8.) Frankenstein (Edgar Winter Group)
9.) Daemon Spawn (Mayhem)
10.) Love Potion Number 9 (The Searchers)

New theme = Cars - song *must* reference a specific make, model, or automotive customization...

1.) Hot Rod Lincoln (Commander Cody and His Lost Planet Airmen)


----------



## Open Book

Topic: The Supernatural

1.) I Feel Possessed (Crowded House)
2.) Ghost Girl (Split Enz)
3.) Witchy Woman (The Eagles)
4) Everything Little Thing She Does is Magic (The Police)
5) Born under a Bad Sign (Cream)
6) Thriller (Michael Jackson)
7.) Cross Road Blues (Robert Johnson)
8.) Frankenstein (Edgar Winter Group)
9.) Daemon Spawn (Mayhem)


Fixed it.


----------



## Duncan

New theme = Cars - song *must* reference a specific make, model, or automotive customization...

1.) Hot Rod Lincoln (Commander Cody and His Lost Planet Airmen)


----------



## Open Book

New theme = Cars - song must reference a specific make, model, or automotive customization...

1.) Hot Rod Lincoln (Commander Cody and His Lost Planet Airmen)
2.) Little Deuce Coupe (The Beach Boys)


----------



## senza sordino

New theme = Cars - song must reference a specific make, model, or automotive customization...

1.) Hot Rod Lincoln (Commander Cody and His Lost Planet Airmen)
2.) Little Deuce Coupe (The Beach Boys)
3.) Mercedes Benz (Janis Joplin)


----------



## poodlebites

New theme = Cars - song must reference a specific make, model, or automotive customization...

1.) Hot Rod Lincoln (Commander Cody and His Lost Planet Airmen)
2.) Little Deuce Coupe (The Beach Boys)
3.) Mercedes Benz (Janis Joplin)
4.) Go Lil' Camaro Go (The Ramones)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme = Cars - song must reference a specific make, model, or automotive customization...

1.) Hot Rod Lincoln (Commander Cody and His Lost Planet Airmen)
2.) Little Deuce Coupe (The Beach Boys)
3.) Mercedes Benz (Janis Joplin)
4.) Go Lil' Camaro Go (The Ramones)
5.) Brand New Cadillac (The Clash)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = Cars - song must reference a specific make, model, or automotive customization...

1.) Hot Rod Lincoln (Commander Cody and His Lost Planet Airmen)
2.) Little Deuce Coupe (The Beach Boys)
3.) Mercedes Benz (Janis Joplin)
4.) Go Lil' Camaro Go (The Ramones)
5.) Brand New Cadillac (The Clash)
6.) Little Red Corvette (Prince)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme = Cars - song must reference a specific make, model, or automotive customization...

1.) Hot Rod Lincoln (Commander Cody and His Lost Planet Airmen)
2.) Little Deuce Coupe (The Beach Boys)
3.) Mercedes Benz (Janis Joplin)
4.) Go Lil' Camaro Go (The Ramones)
5.) Brand New Cadillac (The Clash)
6.) Little Red Corvette (Prince)
7.) Slick Black Cadillac (Quiet Riot)


----------



## poodlebites

New theme = Cars - song must reference a specific make, model, or automotive customization...

1.) Hot Rod Lincoln (Commander Cody and His Lost Planet Airmen)
2.) Little Deuce Coupe (The Beach Boys)
3.) Mercedes Benz (Janis Joplin)
4.) Go Lil' Camaro Go (The Ramones)
5.) Brand New Cadillac (The Clash)
6.) Little Red Corvette (Prince)
7.) Slick Black Cadillac (Quiet Riot)
8.) Bucket "T" (The Who covering Ronnie & the Daytonas)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = Cars - song must reference a specific make, model, or automotive customization...

1.) Hot Rod Lincoln (Commander Cody and His Lost Planet Airmen)
2.) Little Deuce Coupe (The Beach Boys)
3.) Mercedes Benz (Janis Joplin)
4.) Go Lil' Camaro Go (The Ramones)
5.) Brand New Cadillac (The Clash)
6.) Little Red Corvette (Prince)
7.) Slick Black Cadillac (Quiet Riot)
8.) Bucket "T" (The Who covering Ronnie & the Daytonas)
9.) Little Honda (Beach Boys)


----------



## poodlebites

New theme = Cars - song must reference a specific make, model, or automotive customization...

1.) Hot Rod Lincoln (Commander Cody and His Lost Planet Airmen)
2.) Little Deuce Coupe (The Beach Boys)
3.) Mercedes Benz (Janis Joplin)
4.) Go Lil' Camaro Go (The Ramones)
5.) Brand New Cadillac (The Clash)
6.) Little Red Corvette (Prince)
7.) Slick Black Cadillac (Quiet Riot)
8.) Bucket "T" (The Who covering Ronnie & the Daytonas)
9.) Little Honda (Beach Boys)
10.) 409 (Beach Boys)

New theme: music instruments

1.) She Bangs The Drums (The Stone Roses)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: music instruments

1.) She Bangs The Drums (The Stone Roses)
2.) The guitar man (Bread)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: music instruments

1) She Bangs The Drums (The Stone Roses)
2) The guitar man (Bread)
3) Mandolin Rain (Bruce Hornsby and the Range)


----------



## Duncan

New theme: music instruments

1) She Bangs The Drums (The Stone Roses)
2) The guitar man (Bread)
3) Mandolin Rain (Bruce Hornsby and the Range)
4) Mandolin Wind (Rod Stewart)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: music instruments

1) She Bangs The Drums (The Stone Roses)
2) The guitar man (Bread)
3) Mandolin Rain (Bruce Hornsby and the Range)
4) My Guitar Wants To Kill Your Mama (Frank Zappa)


----------



## Duncan

New theme: music instruments

1) She Bangs The Drums (The Stone Roses)
2) The guitar man (Bread)
3) Mandolin Rain (Bruce Hornsby and the Range)
4) Mandolin Wind (Rod Stewart)
5) My Guitar Wants To Kill Your Mama (Frank Zappa)
6.) Bang the Drum All Day (Todd Rundgren)


----------



## poodlebites

New theme: music instruments

1) She Bangs The Drums (The Stone Roses)
2) The guitar man (Bread)
3) Mandolin Rain (Bruce Hornsby and the Range)
4) Mandolin Wind (Rod Stewart)
5) My Guitar Wants To Kill Your Mama (Frank Zappa)
6.) Bang the Drum All Day (Todd Rundgren)
7.) Two Guitars, Bass and Drums (The Young Fresh Fellows)


----------



## Duncan

New theme: music instruments

1) She Bangs The Drums (The Stone Roses)
2) The guitar man (Bread)
3) Mandolin Rain (Bruce Hornsby and the Range)
4) Mandolin Wind (Rod Stewart)
5) My Guitar Wants To Kill Your Mama (Frank Zappa)
6.) Bang the Drum All Day (Todd Rundgren)
7.) Two Guitars, Bass and Drums (The Young Fresh Fellows)
8.) The Saxophone Song (Kate Bush)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: music instruments

1) She Bangs The Drums (The Stone Roses)
2) The guitar man (Bread)
3) Mandolin Rain (Bruce Hornsby and the Range)
4) Mandolin Wind (Rod Stewart)
5) My Guitar Wants To Kill Your Mama (Frank Zappa)
6.) Bang the Drum All Day (Todd Rundgren)
7.) Two Guitars, Bass and Drums (The Young Fresh Fellows)
8.) The Saxophone Song (Kate Bush)
9.) Piano Man (Billy Joel)


----------



## Duncan

New theme: music instruments

1) She Bangs The Drums (The Stone Roses)
2) The guitar man (Bread)
3) Mandolin Rain (Bruce Hornsby and the Range)
4) Mandolin Wind (Rod Stewart)
5) My Guitar Wants To Kill Your Mama (Frank Zappa)
6.) Bang the Drum All Day (Todd Rundgren)
7.) Two Guitars, Bass and Drums (The Young Fresh Fellows)
8.) The Saxophone Song (Kate Bush)
9.) Piano Man (Billy Joel)
10.) Drum + Fife (The Smashing Pumpkins)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = English language songs that contain at least one line of lyric in a non-English language...

1.) Auld Lang Syne (Dougie MacLean)


----------



## Open Book

New theme = English language songs that contain at least one line of lyric in a non-English language...

1.) Auld Lang Syne (Dougie MacLean)
2,) Voulez-Vous (Abba)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme = English language songs that contain at least one line of lyric in a non-English language...

1) Auld Lang Syne (Dougie MacLean)
2) Voulez-Vous (Abba)
3) Pour Le Monde (Crowded House)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = English language songs that contain at least one line of lyric in a non-English language...

1) Auld Lang Syne (Dougie MacLean)
2) Voulez-Vous (Abba)
3) Pour Le Monde (Crowded House)
4.) Acadian Driftwood (The Band)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme = English language songs that contain at least one line of lyric in a non-English language...

1) Auld Lang Syne (Dougie MacLean)
2) Voulez-Vous (Abba)
3) Pour Le Monde (Crowded House)
4) Acadian Driftwood (The Band)
5) Michelle (The Beatles)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = English language songs that contain at least one line of lyric in a non-English language...

1) Auld Lang Syne (Dougie MacLean)
2) Voulez-Vous (Abba)
3) Pour Le Monde (Crowded House)
4) Acadian Driftwood (The Band)
5) Michelle (The Beatles)
6) Hold on tight (ELO)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme = English language songs that contain at least one line of lyric in a non-English language...

1) Auld Lang Syne (Dougie MacLean)
2) Voulez-Vous (Abba)
3) Pour Le Monde (Crowded House)
4) Acadian Driftwood (The Band)
5) Michelle (The Beatles)
6) Hold on tight (ELO)
7.) The Partisan (Leonard Cohen)


----------



## Art Rock

That was a triple collision. Correct board:

New theme = English language songs that contain at least one line of lyric in a non-English language...

1) Auld Lang Syne (Dougie MacLean)
2) Voulez-Vous (Abba)
3) Pour Le Monde (Crowded House)
4) Acadian Driftwood (The Band)
5) Michelle (The Beatles)
6) Hold on tight (ELO)
7) The Partisan (Leonard Cohen)


----------



## Room2201974

1) Auld Lang Syne (Dougie MacLean)
2) Voulez-Vous (Abba)
3) Pour Le Monde (Crowded House)
4) Acadian Driftwood (The Band)
5) Michelle (The Beatles)
6) Hold on tight (ELO)
7) The Partisan (Leonard Cohen)
8) Lady Marmalade (Patti LaBelle)


----------



## EdwardBast

1) Auld Lang Syne (Dougie MacLean)
2) Voulez-Vous (Abba)
3) Pour Le Monde (Crowded House)
4) Acadian Driftwood (The Band)
5) Michelle (The Beatles)
6) Hold on tight (ELO)
7) The Partisan (Leonard Cohen)
8) Lady Marmalade (Patti LaBelle)
9) Neil and Jack and Me (King Crimson)


----------



## Room2201974

Default
1) Auld Lang Syne (Dougie MacLean)
2) Voulez-Vous (Abba)
3) Pour Le Monde (Crowded House)
4) Acadian Driftwood (The Band)
5) Michelle (The Beatles)
6) Hold on tight (ELO)
7) The Partisan (Leonard Cohen)
8) Lady Marmalade (Patti LaBelle)
9) Neil and Jack and Me (King Crimson)
10) You Never Can Tell (Chuck Berry)

New Topic = Song titles with the word "cup" in them.

1. One More Cup Of Coffee (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Duncan

Room2201974 said:


> Default
> 1) Auld Lang Syne (Dougie MacLean)
> 2) Voulez-Vous (Abba)
> 3) Pour Le Monde (Crowded House)
> 4) Acadian Driftwood (The Band)
> 5) Michelle (The Beatles)
> 6) Hold on tight (ELO)
> 7) The Partisan (Leonard Cohen)
> 8) Lady Marmalade (Patti LaBelle)
> 9) Neil and Jack and Me (King Crimson)
> 10) You Never Can Tell (Chuck Berry)


New Topic = Song titles with the word "cup" in them.

1.) One More Cup Of Coffee (Bob Dylan)
2.) My Cup Runneth Over (Ed Ames)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New Topic = Song titles with the word "cup" in them.

1.) One More Cup Of Coffee (Bob Dylan)
2.) My Cup Runneth Over (Ed Ames)
3.) Drink From The Cup Of Heresy (Bloodbath)


----------



## Room2201974

1) One More Cup Of Coffee (Bob Dylan)
2) My Cup Runneth Over (Ed Ames)
3) Drink From The Cup Of Heresy (Bloodbath)
4) Many's The Slip Twixt The Cup And The Lip (The Present) and my number one selection for the greatest should-have-been 60's top 40 song hit)


----------



## Open Book

New Topic = Song titles with the word "cup" in them.

1.) One More Cup Of Coffee (Bob Dylan)
2.) My Cup Runneth Over (Ed Ames)
3.) Drink From The Cup Of Heresy (Bloodbath)
4.) Have a Cuppa Tea (The Kinks)


----------



## Duncan

1) One More Cup Of Coffee (Bob Dylan)
2) My Cup Runneth Over (Ed Ames)
3) Drink From The Cup Of Heresy (Bloodbath)
4) Many's The Slip Twixt The Cup And The Lip (The Present)
5.) Cupajoe (Anthrax)


----------



## Duncan

Count corrected... see below....


----------



## Duncan

New Topic = Song titles with the word "cup" in them.

1.) One More Cup Of Coffee (Bob Dylan)
2.) My Cup Runneth Over (Ed Ames)
3.) Drink From The Cup Of Heresy (Bloodbath)
4) Many's The Slip Twixt The Cup And The Lip (The Present)
5.) Have a Cuppa Tea (The Kinks)
6.) Cupajoe (Anthrax)


----------



## Room2201974

New Topic = Song titles with the word "cup" in them.

1) One More Cup Of Coffee (Bob Dylan)
2) My Cup Runneth Over (Ed Ames)
3) Drink From The Cup Of Heresy (Bloodbath)
4) Many's The Slip Twixt The Cup And The Lip (The Present)
5) Have a Cuppa Tea (The Kinks)
6) Cupajoe (Anthrax)
7) Paper Cup (Fifth Dimension)


----------



## Duncan

New Topic = Song titles with the word "cup" in them.

1) One More Cup Of Coffee (Bob Dylan)
2) My Cup Runneth Over (Ed Ames)
3) Drink From The Cup Of Heresy (Bloodbath)
4) Many's The Slip Twixt The Cup And The Lip (The Present)
5) Have a Cuppa Tea (The Kinks)
6) Cupajoe (Anthrax)
7) Paper Cup (Fifth Dimension)
8.) Cups and Cakes (Spinal Tap)


----------



## Art Rock

New Topic = Song titles with the word "cup" in them.

1) One More Cup Of Coffee (Bob Dylan)
2) My Cup Runneth Over (Ed Ames)
3) Drink From The Cup Of Heresy (Bloodbath)
4) Many's The Slip Twixt The Cup And The Lip (The Present)
5) Have a Cuppa Tea (The Kinks)
6) Cupajoe (Anthrax)
7) Paper Cup (Fifth Dimension)
8) Cups and Cakes (Spinal Tap)
9) Cup of coffee (Garbage)


----------



## Room2201974

New Topic = Song titles with the word "cup" in them.

1) One More Cup Of Coffee (Bob Dylan)
2) My Cup Runneth Over (Ed Ames)
3) Drink From The Cup Of Heresy (Bloodbath)
4) Many's The Slip Twixt The Cup And The Lip (The Present)
5) Have a Cuppa Tea (The Kinks)
6) Cupajoe (Anthrax)
7) Paper Cup (Fifth Dimension)
8) Cups and Cakes (Spinal Tap)
9) Cup of coffee (Garbage)
10) Cups (Anna Kendrick, traditional)

New Topic = songs the Beatles recorded but didn't write:

1) Chains (Goffin & King)


----------



## Duncan

New Topic = songs the Beatles recorded but didn't write:

1) Chains (Goffin & King)
2) You Really Got A Hold On Me (Smoky Robinson & the Miracles)


----------



## Room2201974

1) Chains (Goffin & King)
2) You Really Got A Hold On Me (Smoky Robinson & the Miracles)
3) Anna (Arthur Alexander)


----------



## Josquin13

New Topic = songs the Beatles recorded but didn't write:

1) Chains (Goffin & King)
2) You Really Got A Hold On Me (Smoky Robinson & the Miracles)
3) Anna (Arthur Akexander)
4) Twist and Shout (Phil Medley and Bert Berns, or "Bert Russell", and previously recorded by The Top Notes & The Isley Brothers)


----------



## Room2201974

New Topic = songs the Beatles recorded but didn't write:

1) Chains (Goffin & King)
2) You Really Got A Hold On Me (Smoky Robinson & the Miracles)
3) Anna (Arthur Alexander)
4) Twist and Shout (Phil Medley and Bert Berns, or "Bert Russell", and previously recorded by The Top Notes & The Isley Brothers)Alexander
5) Til There Was You (Meredith Willson)


----------



## Duncan

New Topic = songs the Beatles recorded but didn't write:

1) Chains (Goffin & King)
2) You Really Got A Hold On Me (Smoky Robinson & the Miracles)
3) Anna (Arthur Alexander)
4) Twist and Shout (Phil Medley and Bert Berns, or "Bert Russell", and previously recorded by The Top Notes & The Isley Brothers)Alexander
5) Til There Was You (Meredith Willson)
6.) Roll Over Beethoven (Chuck Berry)


----------



## Art Rock

New Topic = songs the Beatles recorded but didn't write:

1) Chains (Goffin & King)
2) You Really Got A Hold On Me (Smoky Robinson & the Miracles)
3) Anna (Arthur Alexander)
4) Twist and Shout (Phil Medley and Bert Berns, or "Bert Russell", and previously recorded by The Top Notes & The Isley Brothers)Alexander
5) Til There Was You (Meredith Willson)
6) Roll Over Beethoven (Chuck Berry)
7) A Taste of Honey (Bobby Scott and Ric Marlow)


----------



## Duncan

New Topic = songs the Beatles recorded but didn't write:

1) Chains (Goffin & King)
2) You Really Got A Hold On Me (Smoky Robinson & the Miracles)
3) Anna (Arthur Alexander)
4) Twist and Shout (Phil Medley and Bert Berns, or "Bert Russell", and previously recorded by The Top Notes & The Isley Brothers)Alexander
5) Til There Was You (Meredith Willson)
6) Roll Over Beethoven (Chuck Berry)
7) A Taste of Honey (Bobby Scott and Ric Marlow)
8.) Money (That's What I Want) - (Barrett Strong)


----------



## Art Rock

New Topic = songs the Beatles recorded but didn't write:

1) Chains (Goffin & King)
2) You Really Got A Hold On Me (Smoky Robinson & the Miracles)
3) Anna (Arthur Alexander)
4) Twist and Shout (Phil Medley and Bert Berns, or "Bert Russell", and previously recorded by The Top Notes & The Isley Brothers)Alexander
5) Til There Was You (Meredith Willson)
6) Roll Over Beethoven (Chuck Berry)
7) A Taste of Honey (Bobby Scott and Ric Marlow)
8) Money (That's What I Want) - (Barrett Strong)
9) Please mister Postman (Marvelettes)


----------



## Duncan

New Topic = songs the Beatles recorded but didn't write:

1) Chains (Goffin & King)
2) You Really Got A Hold On Me (Smoky Robinson & the Miracles)
3) Anna (Arthur Alexander)
4) Twist and Shout (Phil Medley and Bert Berns, or "Bert Russell", and previously recorded by The Top Notes & The Isley Brothers)Alexander
5) Til There Was You (Meredith Willson)
6) Roll Over Beethoven (Chuck Berry)
7) A Taste of Honey (Bobby Scott and Ric Marlow)
8.) Money (That's What I Want) - (Barrett Strong)
9) Please mister Postman (Marvelettes)
10) Johnny B. Goode (Chuck Berry)

New theme = Song titles containing Royal Titles -

1.) Snoopy vs. the Red *Baron* (The Royal Guardsmen)


----------



## Room2201974

1) Snoopy vs. the Red Baron (The Royal Guardsmen)
2) King Midas In Reverse (The Hollies)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = Song titles containing Royal Titles -

1.) Snoopy vs. the Red Baron (The Royal Guardsmen)
2.) King Midas In Reverse (The Hollies)
3.) Sir Duke (Stevie Wonder)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme = Song titles containing Royal Titles -

1) Snoopy vs. the Red Baron (The Royal Guardsmen)
2) King Midas In Reverse (The Hollies)
3) Sir Duke (Stevie Wonder)
4) Black Queen (Stephen Stills)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme = Song titles containing Royal Titles -

1) Snoopy vs. the Red Baron (The Royal Guardsmen)
2) King Midas In Reverse (The Hollies)
3) Sir Duke (Stevie Wonder)
4) Black Queen (Stephen Stills)
5) White Queen (Queen)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = Song titles containing Royal Titles -

1) Snoopy vs. the Red Baron (The Royal Guardsmen)
2) King Midas In Reverse (The Hollies)
3) Sir Duke (Stevie Wonder)
4) Black Queen (Stephen Stills)
5) White Queen (Queen)
6) God Save The Queen (The Sex Pistols)


----------



## EdwardBast

1) Snoopy vs. the Red Baron (The Royal Guardsmen)
2) King Midas In Reverse (The Hollies)
3) Sir Duke (Stevie Wonder)
4) Black Queen (Stephen Stills)
5) White Queen (Queen)
6) God Save The Queen (The Sex Pistols)
7) Kings and Queens (Soft Machine)


----------



## Art Rock

1) Snoopy vs. the Red Baron (The Royal Guardsmen)
2) King Midas In Reverse (The Hollies)
3) Sir Duke (Stevie Wonder)
4) Black Queen (Stephen Stills)
5) White Queen (Queen)
6) God Save The Queen (The Sex Pistols)
7) Kings and Queens (Soft Machine)
8) Killer queen (Queen)


----------



## Room2201974

1) Snoopy vs. the Red Baron (The Royal Guardsmen)
2) King Midas In Reverse (The Hollies)
3) Sir Duke (Stevie Wonder)
4) Black Queen (Stephen Stills)
5) White Queen (Queen)
6) God Save The Queen (The Sex Pistols)
7) Kings and Queens (Soft Machine)
8) Killer queen (Queen)
9) I Used To Be A King (Graham Nash)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = Song titles containing Royal Titles -

1) Snoopy vs. the Red Baron (The Royal Guardsmen)
2) King Midas In Reverse (The Hollies)
3) Sir Duke (Stevie Wonder)
4) Black Queen (Stephen Stills)
5) White Queen (Queen)
6) God Save The Queen (The Sex Pistols)
7) Kings and Queens (Soft Machine)
8) Killer queen (Queen)
9) I Used To Be A King (Graham Nash)
10) King of Pain (The Police)


New theme = songs which express the desire for peace, love, and understanding...

1.) (What's So Funny 'Bout) Peace, Love, and Understanding (Elvis Costello)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme = songs which express the desire for peace, love, and understanding...

1.) (What's So Funny 'Bout) Peace, Love, and Understanding (Elvis Costello)
2.) Children of the Grave (Black Sabbath)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme = songs which express the desire for peace, love, and understanding...

1.) (What's So Funny 'Bout) Peace, Love, and Understanding (Elvis Costello)
2.) Children of the Grave (Black Sabbath)
3) Get Together (The Youngbloods)


----------



## Open Book

New theme = songs which express the desire for peace, love, and understanding...

1.) (What's So Funny 'Bout) Peace, Love, and Understanding (Elvis Costello)
2.) Children of the Grave (Black Sabbath)
3) Get Together (The Youngbloods)
4.) Peace Train (Cat Stevens)


----------



## Room2201974

1) (What's So Funny 'Bout) Peace, Love, and Understanding (Elvis Costello)
2) Children of the Grave (Black Sabbath)
3) Get Together (The Youngbloods)
4) Peace Train (Cat Stevens)
5) We Are Not Helpless (Stephen Stills)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = songs which express the desire for peace, love, and understanding...

1) (What's So Funny 'Bout) Peace, Love, and Understanding (Elvis Costello)
2) Children of the Grave (Black Sabbath)
3) Get Together (The Youngbloods)
4) Peace Train (Cat Stevens)
5) We Are Not Helpless (Stephen Stills)
6) Why can't we live together (Timmy Thomas)


----------



## Room2201974

1) (What's So Funny 'Bout) Peace, Love, and Understanding (Elvis Costello)
2) Children of the Grave (Black Sabbath)
3) Get Together (The Youngbloods)
4) Peace Train (Cat Stevens)
5) We Are Not Helpless (Stephen Stills)
6) Why can't we live together (Timmy Thomas)
7) Aquarius (Fifth Dimension)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = songs which express the desire for peace, love, and understanding...

1) (What's So Funny 'Bout) Peace, Love, and Understanding (Elvis Costello)
2) Children of the Grave (Black Sabbath)
3) Get Together (The Youngbloods)
4) Peace Train (Cat Stevens)
5) We Are Not Helpless (Stephen Stills)
6) Why can't we live together (Timmy Thomas)
7) Aquarius (Fifth Dimension)
8) People Get Ready (The Impressions)


----------



## Open Book

New theme = songs which express the desire for peace, love, and understanding...

1) (What's So Funny 'Bout) Peace, Love, and Understanding (Elvis Costello)
2) Children of the Grave (Black Sabbath)
3) Get Together (The Youngbloods)
4) Peace Train (Cat Stevens)
5) We Are Not Helpless (Stephen Stills)
6) Why can't we live together (Timmy Thomas)
7) Aquarius (Fifth Dimension)
8) People Get Ready (The Impressions)
9.) Lean On Me (Bill Withers)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = songs which express the desire for peace, love, and understanding...

1) (What's So Funny 'Bout) Peace, Love, and Understanding (Elvis Costello)
2) Children of the Grave (Black Sabbath)
3) Get Together (The Youngbloods)
4) Peace Train (Cat Stevens)
5) We Are Not Helpless (Stephen Stills)
6) Why can't we live together (Timmy Thomas)
7) Aquarius (Fifth Dimension)
8) People Get Ready (The Impressions)
9.) Lean On Me (Bill Withers)
10) Give Peace A Chance (The Plastic Ono Band)


New theme = songs which contain anatomical references...

1.) Two Faces Have I (Lou Christie)


----------



## poodlebites

New theme = songs which contain anatomical references...

1.) Two Faces Have I (Lou Christie)
2.) Head to Toe (The Breeders)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = songs which contain anatomical references...

1.) Two Faces Have I (Lou Christie)
2.) Head to Toe (The Breeders)
3.) Doctor My Eyes (Jackson Browne)


----------



## Open Book

New theme = songs which contain anatomical references...

1.) Two Faces Have I (Lou Christie)
2.) Head to Toe (The Breeders)
3.) Doctor My Eyes (Jackson Browne)
4.) Eyes Without a Face (Billy Idol)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = songs which contain anatomical references...

1.) Two Faces Have I (Lou Christie)
2.) Head to Toe (The Breeders)
3.) Doctor My Eyes (Jackson Browne)
4.) Eyes Without a Face (Billy Idol)
5.) She's Got Balls (AC/DC)


----------



## Open Book

New theme = songs which contain anatomical references...

1.) Two Faces Have I (Lou Christie)
2.) Head to Toe (The Breeders)
3.) Doctor My Eyes (Jackson Browne)
4.) Eyes Without a Face (Billy Idol)
5.) She's Got Balls (AC/DC)
6.) Under My Thumb (The Rolling Stones)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme = songs which contain anatomical references...

1.) Two Faces Have I (Lou Christie)
2.) Head to Toe (The Breeders)
3.) Doctor My Eyes (Jackson Browne)
4.) Eyes Without a Face (Billy Idol)
5.) She's Got Balls (AC/DC)
6.) Under My Thumb (The Rolling Stones)
7.) Legs (ZZ Top)


----------



## Art Rock

1.) Two Faces Have I (Lou Christie)
2.) Head to Toe (The Breeders)
3.) Doctor My Eyes (Jackson Browne)
4.) Eyes Without a Face (Billy Idol)
5.) She's Got Balls (AC/DC)
6.) Under My Thumb (The Rolling Stones)
7.) Legs (ZZ Top)
8.) Arms of Mary (Sutherland Brs)


----------



## poodlebites

1.) Two Faces Have I (Lou Christie)
2.) Head to Toe (The Breeders)
3.) Doctor My Eyes (Jackson Browne)
4.) Eyes Without a Face (Billy Idol)
5.) She's Got Balls (AC/DC)
6.) Under My Thumb (The Rolling Stones)
7.) Legs (ZZ Top)
8.) Arms of Mary (Sutherland Brs)
9.) Have You Seen Her Face (The Byrds)


----------



## Open Book

1.) Two Faces Have I (Lou Christie)
2.) Head to Toe (The Breeders)
3.) Doctor My Eyes (Jackson Browne)
4.) Eyes Without a Face (Billy Idol)
5.) She's Got Balls (AC/DC)
6.) Under My Thumb (The Rolling Stones)
7.) Legs (ZZ Top)
8.) Arms of Mary (Sutherland Brs)
9.) Have you seen her face (The Byrds)
10.) Them Dry Bones (Four Lads)

Theme: Precious stones
1) Black Diamond (Kiss)


----------



## Duncan

Theme: Precious stones

1) Black Diamond (Kiss)
2) Ruby Tuesday (The Rolling Stones)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: Precious stones

1) Black Diamond (Kiss)
2) Ruby Tuesday (The Rolling Stones)
3) Emerald (Thin Lizzy)


----------



## Room2201974

Theme: Precious stones

1) Black Diamond (Kiss)
2) Ruby Tuesday (The Rolling Stones)
3) Emerald (Thin Lizzy)
4) Black Diamond Bay (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Duncan

Theme: Precious stones

1) Black Diamond (Kiss)
2) Ruby Tuesday (The Rolling Stones)
3) Emerald (Thin Lizzy)
4) Black Diamond Bay (Bob Dylan)
5) Mother of Pearl (Roxy Music)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme: Precious stones

1) Black Diamond (Kiss)
2) Ruby Tuesday (The Rolling Stones)
3) Emerald (Thin Lizzy)
4) Black Diamond Bay (Bob Dylan)
5) Mother of Pearl (Roxy Music)
6) Diamonds & Pearls (Prince)


----------



## Room2201974

Default
Theme: Precious stones

1) Black Diamond (Kiss)
2) Ruby Tuesday (The Rolling Stones)
3) Emerald (Thin Lizzy)
4) Black Diamond Bay (Bob Dylan)
5) Mother of Pearl (Roxy Music)
6) Diamonds & Pearls (Prince)
7) Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds (The Beatles)


----------



## senza sordino

Default
Theme: Precious stones

1) Black Diamond (Kiss)
2) Ruby Tuesday (The Rolling Stones)
3) Emerald (Thin Lizzy)
4) Black Diamond Bay (Bob Dylan)
5) Mother of Pearl (Roxy Music)
6) Diamonds & Pearls (Prince)
7) Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds (The Beatles)
8) Diamonds on the Soles of her Shoes (Paul Simon)


----------



## The Deacon

Theme: Precious stones

1) Black Diamond (Kiss)
2) Ruby Tuesday (The Rolling Stones)
3) Emerald (Thin Lizzy)
4) Black Diamond Bay (Bob Dylan)
5) Mother of Pearl (Roxy Music)
6) Diamonds & Pearls (Prince)
7) Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds (The Beatles)
8) Diamonds on the Soles of her Shoes (Paul Simon)
9)Opal (Barrett + Embryo)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: Precious stones

1) Black Diamond (Kiss)
2) Ruby Tuesday (The Rolling Stones)
3) Emerald (Thin Lizzy)
4) Black Diamond Bay (Bob Dylan)
5) Mother of Pearl (Roxy Music)
6) Diamonds & Pearls (Prince)
7) Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds (The Beatles)
8) Diamonds on the Soles of her Shoes (Paul Simon)
9) Shine On You Crazy Diamond (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Duncan

Theme: Precious stones

1) Black Diamond (Kiss)
2) Ruby Tuesday (The Rolling Stones)
3) Emerald (Thin Lizzy)
4) Black Diamond Bay (Bob Dylan)
5) Mother of Pearl (Roxy Music)
6) Diamonds & Pearls (Prince)
7) Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds (The Beatles)
8) Diamonds on the Soles of her Shoes (Paul Simon)
9) Shine On You Crazy Diamond (Pink Floyd)
10) Diamonds Made From Rain (Eric Clapton)


New theme = songs that mention the Beatles either collectively or individually by name...

1) All The Young Dudes (Mott the Hoople)


----------



## Open Book

New theme = songs that mention the Beatles either collectively or individually by name...

1) All The Young Dudes (Mott the Hoople)
2) God - Plastic Ono Band


----------



## senza sordino

New theme = songs that mention the Beatles either collectively or individually by name...

1) All The Young Dudes (Mott the Hoople)
2) God - Plastic Ono Band
3) When we was fab (George Harrison)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme = songs that mention the Beatles either collectively or individually by name...

1) All The Young Dudes (Mott the Hoople)
2) God - Plastic Ono Band
3) When we was fab (George Harrison)
4) Empty Garden (Elton John)


----------



## Open Book

New theme = songs that mention the Beatles either collectively or individually by name...

1) All The Young Dudes (Mott the Hoople)
2) God - Plastic Ono Band
3) When we was fab (George Harrison)
4) Empty Garden (Elton John)
5) The Late Great Johnny Ace (Paul Simon)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme = songs that mention the Beatles either collectively or individually by name...

1) All The Young Dudes (Mott the Hoople)
2) God - Plastic Ono Band
3) When we was fab (George Harrison)
4) Empty Garden (Elton John)
5) The Late Great Johnny Ace (Paul Simon)
6) The Seeker (The Who)


----------



## poodlebites

New theme = songs that mention the Beatles either collectively or individually by name...

1) All The Young Dudes (Mott the Hoople)
2) God - Plastic Ono Band
3) When we was fab (George Harrison)
4) Empty Garden (Elton John)
5) The Late Great Johnny Ace (Paul Simon)
6) The Seeker (The Who)
7) London Calling (The Clash)


----------



## Room2201974

1) All The Young Dudes (Mott the Hoople)
2) God - Plastic Ono Band
3) When we was fab (George Harrison)
4) Empty Garden (Elton John)
5) The Late Great Johnny Ace (Paul Simon)
6) The Seeker (The Who)
7) London Calling (The Clash)
8) Randy Scouse Git (The Monkees)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = songs that mention the _*Beatles*_ either *collectively* or *individually* _*by name*_...

*Disqualified - *

*3*) "When We Was Fab" - does not mention the Beatles either collectively or individually *by name*...

*8*.) "Randy Scouse Git" - does not mention the Beatles either collectively or individually *by name*...

To clarify the choices either need to use the word "Beatles" (or variations thereof e.g. "Beatlemania") or "John, Paul, George, Ringo" (singly or in any combination) or "Lennon, McCartney, Harrison, Starr - singly or in any combination).

The theme was not "songs *about* the Beatles either collectively or individually" - the words "mention" and "by name" were placed there specifically to ensure literal rather than figurative responses.

And no, "Ringo" by Lorne Greene doesn't count either - the references need to be literal.

New theme = songs that mention the Beatles either collectively or individually by name...

Revised playlist -

1) All The Young Dudes (Mott the Hoople)
2) God - Plastic Ono Band
3) Empty Garden (Elton John)
4) The Late Great Johnny Ace (Paul Simon)
5) The Seeker (The Who)
6) London Calling (The Clash)
7.) Never Been To Spain (Three Dog Night)


----------



## poodlebites

New theme = songs that mention the Beatles either collectively or individually by name...

1) All The Young Dudes (Mott the Hoople)
2) God - Plastic Ono Band
3) Empty Garden (Elton John)
4) The Late Great Johnny Ace (Paul Simon)
5) The Seeker (The Who)
6) London Calling (The Clash)
7.) Never Been To Spain (Three Dog Night)


I correct myself. I'd added My Friend Ringo by The Young Fresh Fellows but the song is not about The Beatles' drummer.


----------



## Duncan

New theme = songs that mention the Beatles either collectively or individually by name...

1) All The Young Dudes (Mott the Hoople)
2) God - Plastic Ono Band
3) Empty Garden (Elton John)
4) The Late Great Johnny Ace (Paul Simon)
5) The Seeker (The Who)
6) London Calling (The Clash)
7) Never Been To Spain (Three Dog Night)
8) My Friend Ringo (The Young Fresh Fellows)
9.) Beatles Reunion Blues (Mike Scott/The Waterboys)


----------



## Duncan

Corrected... Added back "My Friend Ringo" which is a legitimate entry... see below...

New theme = songs that mention the Beatles either collectively or individually by name...

1) All The Young Dudes (Mott the Hoople)
2) God - Plastic Ono Band
3) Empty Garden (Elton John)
4) The Late Great Johnny Ace (Paul Simon)
5) The Seeker (The Who)
6) London Calling (The Clash)
7) Never Been To Spain (Three Dog Night)
8) My Friend Ringo (The Young Fresh Fellows)
9.) Beatles Reunion Blues (Mike Scott/The Waterboys)


----------



## Room2201974

....................


----------



## Duncan

poodlebites said:


> I corrected it myself. I'd added My Friend Ringo by The Young Fresh Fellows but the song is not about The Beatles' drummer.


The song actually is about Ringo Starr - the lyrics read -

"Sometimes when I'm down I think of you my friend Ringo
Like I have so many times before all through my life
My friend Ringo
Like when I was in grade-school and
*Me and my sisters would gather at noon
We would play our tennis rackets* and then
When I was in high school I'd talk to you
Even though you never knew me at first
You were my friend"

"Play our tennis rackets" means pretending that they were guitars not that they were actually playing tennis.

The song is added back and the theme is in play for whoever gets to Number 10 first...


----------



## Room2201974

1) All The Young Dudes (Mott the Hoople)
2) God - Plastic Ono Band
3) Empty Garden (Elton John)
4) The Late Great Johnny Ace (Paul Simon)
5) The Seeker (The Who)
6) London Calling (The Clash)
7) Never Been To Spain (Three Dog Night)
8) My Friend Ringo (The Young Fresh Fellows)
9) Beatles Reunion Blues (Mike Scott/The Waterboys)
10) Groupie Bang Bang (Frank Zappa)

New topic = songs about mental illness.

1) Mercy Street (Peter Gabriel)


----------



## Duncan

New topic = songs about mental illness.

1) Mercy Street (Peter Gabriel)
2) Shine On You Crazy Diamond (Pink Floyd)


----------



## poodlebites

Mollie John said:


> The song actually is about Ringo Starr - the lyrics read -
> 
> "Sometimes when I'm down I think of you my friend Ringo
> Like I have so many times before all through my life
> My friend Ringo
> Like when I was in grade-school and
> *Me and my sisters would gather at noon
> We would play our tennis rackets* and then
> When I was in high school I'd talk to you
> Even though you never knew me at first
> You were my friend"
> 
> "Play our tennis rackets" means pretending that they were guitars not that they were actually playing tennis.
> 
> The song is added back and the theme is in play for whoever gets to Number 10 first...


I think you're right, but I didn't know if the reference was "Beatles enough". Glad you added it back. 

Now, back to business (even though I cannot think of any song about this theme at this very moment...):

New topic = songs about mental illness.

1) Mercy Street (Peter Gabriel)
2) Shine On You Crazy Diamond (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Room2201974

1) Mercy Street (Peter Gabriel)
2) Shine On You Crazy Diamond (Pink Floyd)
3) Vincent (Don McLean)


----------



## Duncan

New topic = songs about mental illness.

1) Mercy Street (Peter Gabriel)
2) Shine On You Crazy Diamond (Pink Floyd)
3) Vincent (Don McLean)
4) All the Madmen (David Bowie)


----------



## Room2201974

1) Mercy Street (Peter Gabriel)
2) Shine On You Crazy Diamond (Pink Floyd)
3) Vincent (Don McLean)
4) All the Madmen (David Bowie)
5) Can You See The Real Me (The Who)


----------



## Art Rock

New topic = songs about mental illness.

1) Mercy Street (Peter Gabriel)
2) Shine On You Crazy Diamond (Pink Floyd)
3) Vincent (Don McLean)
4) All the Madmen (David Bowie)
5) Can You See The Real Me (The Who)
6) They're Coming to Take Me Away, Ha-Haaa! (Napoleon XIV)


----------



## Duncan

New topic = songs about mental illness.

1) Mercy Street (Peter Gabriel)
2) Shine On You Crazy Diamond (Pink Floyd)
3) Vincent (Don McLean)
4) All the Madmen (David Bowie)
5) Can You See The Real Me (The Who)
6) They're Coming to Take Me Away, Ha-Haaa! (Napoleon XIV)
7) Am I Going Insane? (Black Sabbath)


----------



## Room2201974

1) Mercy Street (Peter Gabriel)
2) Shine On You Crazy Diamond (Pink Floyd)
3) Vincent (Don McLean)
4) All the Madmen (David Bowie)
5) Can You See The Real Me (The Who)
6) They're Coming to Take Me Away, Ha-Haaa! (Napoleon XIV)
7) Am I Going Insane? (Black Sabbath)
8) Silent House (Dixie Chicks)


----------



## Duncan

New topic = songs about mental illness.

1) Mercy Street (Peter Gabriel)
2) Shine On You Crazy Diamond (Pink Floyd)
3) Vincent (Don McLean)
4) All the Madmen (David Bowie)
5) Can You See The Real Me (The Who)
6) They're Coming to Take Me Away, Ha-Haaa! (Napoleon XIV)
7) Am I Going Insane? (Black Sabbath)
8) Silent House (Dixie Chicks)
9) Stone Cold Crazy (Queen)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New topic = songs about mental illness.

1) Mercy Street (Peter Gabriel)
2) Shine On You Crazy Diamond (Pink Floyd)
3) Vincent (Don McLean)
4) All the Madmen (David Bowie)
5) Can You See The Real Me (The Who)
6) They're Coming to Take Me Away, Ha-Haaa! (Napoleon XIV)
7) Am I Going Insane? (Black Sabbath)
8) Silent House (Dixie Chicks)
9) Stone Cold Crazy (Queen)
10) Madhouse (Anthrax)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

HEY! I made the no. 10! 
New topic: Clothes and things to wear.
1) Hell Bent For Leather (Judas Priest)


----------



## Art Rock

New topic: Clothes and things to wear.
1) Hell Bent For Leather (Judas Priest)
2) Red dress (Alvin Stardust)


----------



## philoctetes

Art Rock said:


> New topic: Clothes and things to wear.
> 1) Hell Bent For Leather (Judas Priest)
> 2) Red dress (Alvin Stardust)


1) Hell Bent For Leather (Judas Priest)
2) Red dress (Alvin Stardust)
3) Leopard Skin Pillbox Hat (Dylan)


----------



## Duncan

New topic: Clothes and things to wear =

1) Hell Bent For Leather (Judas Priest)
2) Red dress (Alvin Stardust)
3) Leopard Skin Pillbox Hat (Dylan)
4) Slit Skirts (Pete Townshend)


----------



## poodlebites

New topic: Clothes and things to wear =

1) Hell Bent For Leather (Judas Priest)
2) Red dress (Alvin Stardust)
3) Leopard Skin Pillbox Hat (Dylan)
4) Slit Skirts (Pete Townshend)
5) Red Shoes (Elvis Costello)


----------



## Duncan

New topic: Clothes and things to wear =

1) Hell Bent For Leather (Judas Priest)
2) Red dress (Alvin Stardust)
3) Leopard Skin Pillbox Hat (Dylan)
4) Slit Skirts (Pete Townshend)
5) Red Shoes (Elvis Costello)
6) Fishnets and Cigarettes (New York Dolls)


----------



## Art Rock

New topic: Clothes and things to wear =

1) Hell Bent For Leather (Judas Priest)
2) Red dress (Alvin Stardust)
3) Leopard Skin Pillbox Hat (Dylan)
4) Slit Skirts (Pete Townshend)
5) Red Shoes (Elvis Costello)
6) Fishnets and Cigarettes (New York Dolls)
7) Itsy Bitsy Teenie Weenie Yellow Polkadot Bikini (Brian Hyland)


----------



## Duncan

New topic: Clothes and things to wear =

1) Hell Bent For Leather (Judas Priest)
2) Red dress (Alvin Stardust)
3) Leopard Skin Pillbox Hat (Dylan)
4) Slit Skirts (Pete Townshend)
5) Red Shoes (Elvis Costello)
6) Fishnets and Cigarettes (New York Dolls)
7) Itsy Bitsy Teenie Weenie Yellow Polkadot Bikini (Brian Hyland)
8) Sharp Dressed Man (ZZ Top)


----------



## Open Book

New topic: Clothes and things to wear =

1) Hell Bent For Leather (Judas Priest)
2) Red dress (Alvin Stardust)
3) Leopard Skin Pillbox Hat (Dylan)
4) Slit Skirts (Pete Townshend)
5) Red Shoes (Elvis Costello)
6) Fishnets and Cigarettes (New York Dolls)
7) Itsy Bitsy Teenie Weenie Yellow Polkadot Bikini (Brian Hyland)
8) Sharp Dressed Man (ZZ Top)
9) Chantilly Lace (The Big Bopper)


----------



## Duncan

New topic: Clothes and things to wear =

1) Hell Bent For Leather (Judas Priest)
2) Red dress (Alvin Stardust)
3) Leopard Skin Pillbox Hat (Dylan)
4) Slit Skirts (Pete Townshend)
5) Red Shoes (Elvis Costello)
6) Fishnets and Cigarettes (New York Dolls)
7) Itsy Bitsy Teenie Weenie Yellow Polkadot Bikini (Brian Hyland)
8) Sharp Dressed Man (ZZ Top)
9) Chantilly Lace (The Big Bopper)
10) Take Your Clothes Off When You Dance (The Mothers of Invention)

New theme = Money... Money... Money... - Note: Song titles *MUST* have a least *two words*...

And remember to copy and past the theme, eh? - Thanks!

1.) Money Changes Everything (Cyndi Lauper)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme = Money... Money... Money... - Note: Song titles MUST have a least two words...

And remember to copy and past the theme, eh? - Thanks!

1.) Money Changes Everything (Cyndi Lauper)
2.) She Works Hard for the Money (Donna Summer)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme = Money... Money... Money... - Note: Song titles MUST have a least two words...

And remember to copy and past the theme, eh? - Thanks!

1) Money Changes Everything (Cyndi Lauper)
2) She Works Hard for the Money (Donna Summer)
3) Money For Nothing (Dire Straits)


----------



## Open Book

New theme = Money... Money... Money... - Note: Song titles MUST have a least two words...

And remember to copy and past the theme, eh? - Thanks!

1.) Money Changes Everything (Cyndi Lauper)
2.) She Works Hard for the Money (Donna Summer)
3.) Money For Nothing (Dire Straits)


----------



## senza sordino

New theme = Money... Money... Money... - Note: Song titles MUST have a least two words...

And remember to copy and past the theme, eh? - Thanks!

1.) Money Changes Everything (Cyndi Lauper)
2.) She Works Hard for the Money (Donna Summer)
3.) Money For Nothing (Dire Straits)
4.) Silver and Gold (U2)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = Money... Money... Money... - Note: Song titles MUST have a least two words...

And remember to copy and past the theme, eh? - Thanks!

1.) Money Changes Everything (Cyndi Lauper)
2.) She Works Hard for the Money (Donna Summer)
3.) Money For Nothing (Dire Straits)
4.) Silver and Gold (U2)
5.) First I Look At The Purse (J. Geils Band)


----------



## philoctetes

Mollie John said:


> New theme = Money... Money... Money... - Note: Song titles MUST have a least two words...
> 
> And remember to copy and past the theme, eh? - Thanks!
> 
> 1.) Money Changes Everything (Cyndi Lauper)
> 2.) She Works Hard for the Money (Donna Summer)
> 3.) Money For Nothing (Dire Straits)
> 4.) Silver and Gold (U2)
> 5.) First I Look At The Purse (J. Geils Band)


New theme = Money... Money... Money... - Note: Song titles MUST have a least two words...

And remember to copy and past the theme, eh? - Thanks!

1.) Money Changes Everything (Cyndi Lauper)
2.) She Works Hard for the Money (Donna Summer)
3.) Money For Nothing (Dire Straits)
4.) Silver and Gold (U2)
5.) First I Look At The Purse (J. Geils Band)
6.) Loan Me a Dime (Scaggs/Allman)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = Money... Money... Money... - Note: Song titles MUST have a least two words...


1.) Money Changes Everything (Cyndi Lauper)
2.) She Works Hard for the Money (Donna Summer)
3.) Money For Nothing (Dire Straits)
4.) Silver and Gold (U2)
5.) First I Look At The Purse (J. Geils Band)
6.) Loan Me a Dime (Scaggs/Allman)
7.) Brother, Can You Spare A Dime (Bing Crosby)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = Money... Money... Money... - Note: Song titles MUST have a least two words...


1.) Money Changes Everything (Cyndi Lauper)
2.) She Works Hard for the Money (Donna Summer)
3.) Money For Nothing (Dire Straits)
4.) Silver and Gold (U2)
5.) First I Look At The Purse (J. Geils Band)
6.) Loan Me a Dime (Scaggs/Allman)
7.) Brother, Can You Spare A Dime (Bing Crosby)
8.) Money money money (ABBA)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = Money... Money... Money... - Note: Song titles MUST have a least two words...


1.) Money Changes Everything (Cyndi Lauper)
2.) She Works Hard for the Money (Donna Summer)
3.) Money For Nothing (Dire Straits)
4.) Silver and Gold (U2)
5.) First I Look At The Purse (J. Geils Band)
6.) Loan Me a Dime (Scaggs/Allman)
7.) Brother, Can You Spare A Dime (Bing Crosby)
8.) Money money money (ABBA)
9.)Take The Money And Run -( The Steve Miller Band)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = Money... Money... Money... - Note: Song titles MUST have a least two words...


1.) Money Changes Everything (Cyndi Lauper)
2.) She Works Hard for the Money (Donna Summer)
3.) Money For Nothing (Dire Straits)
4.) Silver and Gold (U2)
5.) First I Look At The Purse (J. Geils Band)
6.) Loan Me a Dime (Scaggs/Allman)
7.) Brother, Can You Spare A Dime (Bing Crosby)
8.) Money money money (ABBA)
9.) Take The Money And Run -( The Steve Miller Band)
10.) There goes a tenner (Kate Bush)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = US states (song title must contain the name of a state)

1.) Arizona (The Buffoons)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = US states (song title must contain the name of a state)

1.) Arizona (The Buffoons)
2.) Mississippi ( Pussycat.)


----------



## KenOC

New theme = US states (song title must contain the name of a state)

1.) Arizona (The Buffoons)
2.) Mississippi ( Pussycat.)
3.) California Dreaming (Mommas and the Papas)
​


----------



## KenOC

New theme = US states (song title must contain the name of a state)​


1.) Arizona (The Buffoons)​2.) Mississippi ( Pussycat.)
3.) California Dreaming (Mommas and the Papas)
4.) California Girls (Beach Boys)









​


----------



## Art Rock

Not twice in a row please.

New theme = US states (song title must contain the name of a state)

1.) Arizona (The Buffoons)
2.) Mississippi ( Pussycat.)
3.) California Dreaming (Mommas and the Papas)
4.) Sweet home Alabama (Lynyrd Skynyrd)


----------



## poodlebites

New theme = US states (song title must contain the name of a state)

1.) Arizona (The Buffoons)
2.) Mississippi ( Pussycat.)
3.) California Dreaming (Mommas and the Papas)
4.) Sweet home Alabama (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
5.) Alabama (Neil Young)


----------



## KenOC

Art Rock said:


> Not twice in a row please.


Hmmm... Checked the OP and didn't see that rule!


----------



## Art Rock

Art Rock said:


> *Although I did not specify it in the rules, please add one at a time and then wait until someone else has posted before posting again. Also please copy/paste the playlist theme. Thanks.*


I thought it was obvious, but found it out it was not. Still, added on page 1.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = US states (song title must contain the name of a state)

1.) Arizona (The Buffoons)
2.) Mississippi ( Pussycat.)
3.) California Dreaming (Mommas and the Papas)
4.) Sweet home Alabama (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
5.)A Quick Death in Texas ( Clutch)


----------



## KenOC

New theme = US states (song title must contain the name of a state)

1.) Arizona (The Buffoons)
2.) Mississippi ( Pussycat.)
3.) California Dreaming (Mommas and the Papas)
4.) Sweet home Alabama (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
5.) Alabama (Neil Young)
6.) 4 Dead in Ohio (Neil Young)
​


----------



## Rogerx

KenOC said:


> New theme = US states (song title must contain the name of a state)
> 
> 1.) Arizona (The Buffoons)
> 2.) Mississippi ( Pussycat.)
> 3.) California Dreaming (Mommas and the Papas)
> 4.) Sweet home Alabama (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
> 5.) Alabama (Neil Young)
> 6.) 4 Dead in Ohio (Neil Young)
> ​


Keep up, your one behind .


----------



## Art Rock

Corrected list:

New theme = US states (song title must contain the name of a state)

1.) Arizona (The Buffoons)
2.) Mississippi ( Pussycat.)
3.) California Dreaming (Mommas and the Papas)
4.) Sweet home Alabama (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
5.) Alabama (Neil Young)
6.) A Quick Death in Texas ( Clutch)
7.) 4 Dead in Ohio (Neil Young)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = US states (song title must contain the name of a state)

1.) Arizona (The Buffoons)
2.) Mississippi ( Pussycat.)
3.) California Dreaming (Mommas and the Papas)
4.) Sweet home Alabama (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
5.) Alabama (Neil Young)
6.) A Quick Death in Texas ( Clutch)
7.) 4 Dead in Ohio (Neil Young)
8.) New York New York (Frank Sinatra)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = US states (song title must contain the name of a state)

1.) Arizona (The Buffoons)
2.) Mississippi ( Pussycat.)
3.) California Dreaming (Mommas and the Papas)
4.) Sweet home Alabama (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
5.) Alabama (Neil Young)
6.) A Quick Death in Texas ( Clutch)
7.) 4 Dead in Ohio (Neil Young)
8.) New York New York (Frank Sinatra)
9.)Iowa (Slipknot)


----------



## KenOC

New theme = US states (song title must contain the name of a state)

1.) Arizona (The Buffoons)
2.) Mississippi ( Pussycat.)
3.) California Dreaming (Mommas and the Papas)
4.) Sweet home Alabama (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
5.) Alabama (Neil Young)
6.) A Quick Death in Texas ( Clutch)
7.) 4 Dead in Ohio (Neil Young)
8.) New York New York (Frank Sinatra)
9.)Iowa (Slipknot)
10.) California Girls (Beach Boys)​​
And there.


----------



## KenOC

New theme: Elements. Each title must contain the name of an element.

I'll let somebody else kick this one off.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Elements. Each title must contain the name of an element.

1) Lithium sunset (Sting)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Elements. Each title must contain the name of an element.


1) Lithium sunset (Sting)
2.) Love Is Like Oxygen ( Sweet)


----------



## poodlebites

New theme: Elements. Each title must contain the name of an element.


1) Lithium sunset (Sting)
2.) Love Is Like Oxygen ( Sweet)
3.) You Got The Silver (The Rolling Stones)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Elements. Each title must contain the name of an element.


1) Lithium sunset (Sting)
2.) Love Is Like Oxygen ( Sweet)
3.) You Got The Silver (The Rolling Stones)
4.)Fool's Gold (Procol Harum)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Elements. Each title must contain the name of an element.


1.) Lithium sunset (Sting)
2.) Love Is Like Oxygen ( Sweet)
3.) You Got The Silver (The Rolling Stones)
4.) Fool's Gold (Procol Harum)
5.) Iron Maiden (Iron Maiden)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Elements. Each title must contain the name of an element.


1.) Lithium sunset (Sting)
2.) Love Is Like Oxygen ( Sweet)
3.) You Got The Silver (The Rolling Stones)
4.) Fool's Gold (Procol Harum)
5.) Iron Maiden (Iron Maiden)
6.) Cobalt (feat. Sarin.Us) - (Jessica Frech)


----------



## poodlebites

New theme: Elements. Each title must contain the name of an element.


1.) Lithium sunset (Sting)
2.) Love Is Like Oxygen ( Sweet)
3.) You Got The Silver (The Rolling Stones)
4.) Fool's Gold (Procol Harum)
5.) Iron Maiden (Iron Maiden)
6.) Cobalt (feat. Sarin.Us) - (Jessica Frech)
7.) Fools Gold (The Stone Roses)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Elements. Each title must contain the name of an element.


1.) Lithium sunset (Sting)
2.) Love Is Like Oxygen ( Sweet)
3.) You Got The Silver (The Rolling Stones)
4.) Fool's Gold (Procol Harum)
5.) Iron Maiden (Iron Maiden)
6.) Cobalt (feat. Sarin.Us) - (Jessica Frech)
7.) Fools Gold (The Stone Roses)
8.) Hi Ho Silver Lining (Jeff Beck)


----------



## Room2201974

1.) Lithium sunset (Sting)
2.) Love Is Like Oxygen ( Sweet)
3.) You Got The Silver (The Rolling Stones)
4.) Fool's Gold (Procol Harum)
5.) Iron Maiden (Iron Maiden)
6.) Cobalt (feat. Sarin.Us) - (Jessica Frech)
7.) Fools Gold (The Stone Roses)
8.) Hi Ho Silver Lining (Jeff Beck)
9.) I Am The Mercury (Jimmie Spheeris)


----------



## Duncan

1.) Lithium sunset (Sting)
2.) Love Is Like Oxygen ( Sweet)
3.) You Got The Silver (The Rolling Stones)
4.) Fool's Gold (Procol Harum)
5.) Iron Maiden (Iron Maiden)
6.) Cobalt (feat. Sarin.Us) - (Jessica Frech)
7.) Fools Gold (The Stone Roses)
8.) Hi Ho Silver Lining (Jeff Beck)
9.) I Am The Mercury (Jimmie Spheeris)
10.) One Tin Soldier (The Original Caste)

New theme = Science fiction/Science fact...

And remember to copy and paste the theme, eh? - Thanks!

1.) Set the Controls for the Heart of the Sun (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = Science fiction/Science fact...

1.) Set the Controls for the Heart of the Sun (Pink Floyd)
2.) Chance for a lifetime (Kayak)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = Science fiction/Science fact...

1.) Set the Controls for the Heart of the Sun (Pink Floyd)
2.) Chance for a lifetime (Kayak)
3.)We Will Robot Rock You (Daft Punk)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = Science fiction/Science fact...

1.) Set the Controls for the Heart of the Sun (Pink Floyd)
2.) Chance for a lifetime (Kayak)
3.)We Will Robot Rock You (Daft Punk)
4.) She Blinded Me With Science (Thomas Dolby)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = Science fiction/Science fact...

1.) Set the Controls for the Heart of the Sun (Pink Floyd)
2.) Chance for a lifetime (Kayak)
3.) We Will Robot Rock You (Daft Punk)
4.) She Blinded Me With Science (Thomas Dolby)
5.) I robot (Alan Parsons Project)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme = Science fiction/Science fact...

1.) Set the Controls for the Heart of the Sun (Pink Floyd)
2.) Chance for a lifetime (Kayak)
3.) We Will Robot Rock You (Daft Punk)
4.) She Blinded Me With Science (Thomas Dolby)
5.) I robot (Alan Parsons Project)
6.) Cygnus Terminal (Vektor)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = Science fiction/Science fact...

1.) Set the Controls for the Heart of the Sun (Pink Floyd)
2.) Chance for a lifetime (Kayak)
3.) We Will Robot Rock You (Daft Punk)
4.) She Blinded Me With Science (Thomas Dolby)
5.) I robot (Alan Parsons Project)
6.)My Science Fiction Twin (Elvis Costello )


----------



## Duncan

New theme = Science fiction/Science fact...

1.) Set the Controls for the Heart of the Sun (Pink Floyd)
2.) Chance for a lifetime (Kayak)
3.) We Will Robot Rock You (Daft Punk)
4.) She Blinded Me With Science (Thomas Dolby)
5.) I robot (Alan Parsons Project)
6.) My Science Fiction Twin (Elvis Costello )
7.) Mr. Spaceman (The Byrds)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme = Science fiction/Science fact...

1.) Set the Controls for the Heart of the Sun (Pink Floyd)
2.) Chance for a lifetime (Kayak)
3.) We Will Robot Rock You (Daft Punk)
4.) She Blinded Me With Science (Thomas Dolby)
5.) I robot (Alan Parsons Project)
6.) My Science Fiction Twin (Elvis Costello )
7.) Mr. Spaceman (The Byrds)
8.) CYGNUS TERMINAL (VEKTOR) you deleted me...


----------



## Duncan

New theme = Science fiction/Science fact...

1.) Set the Controls for the Heart of the Sun (Pink Floyd)
2.) Chance for a lifetime (Kayak)
3.) We Will Robot Rock You (Daft Punk)
4.) She Blinded Me With Science (Thomas Dolby)
5.) I robot (Alan Parsons Project)
6.) My Science Fiction Twin (Elvis Costello )
7.) Mr. Spaceman (The Byrds)
8.) CYGNUS TERMINAL (VEKTOR)
9.) Space Truckin' (Deep Purple)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = Science fiction/Science fact...

1.) Set the Controls for the Heart of the Sun (Pink Floyd)
2.) Chance for a lifetime (Kayak)
3.) We Will Robot Rock You (Daft Punk)
4.) She Blinded Me With Science (Thomas Dolby)
5.) I robot (Alan Parsons Project)
6.) My Science Fiction Twin (Elvis Costello )
7.) Mr. Spaceman (The Byrds)
8.) CYGNUS TERMINAL (VEKTOR)
9.) Space Truckin' (Deep Purple)
10.) '39 (Queen)

New topic in a moment.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = family but not parents, offspring or siblings

1) Uncle Albert/Admiral Halsey (Paul and Linda McCartney)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = family but not parents, offspring or siblings

1) Uncle Albert/Admiral Halsey (Paul and Linda McCartney)
2) Kissin' Cousins (Elvis Presley)


----------



## poodlebites

New theme = family but not parents, offspring or siblings

1) Uncle Albert/Admiral Halsey (Paul and Linda McCartney)
2) Kissin' Cousins (Elvis Presley)
3) Second Cousin (The Flamin' Groovies)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = family but not parents, offspring or siblings

1) Uncle Albert/Admiral Halsey (Paul and Linda McCartney)
2) Kissin' Cousins (Elvis Presley)
3) Second Cousin (The Flamin' Groovies)
4) Electric Aunt Jemima (Frank Zappa and the Mothers of Invention)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = family but not parents, offspring or siblings

1) Uncle Albert/Admiral Halsey (Paul and Linda McCartney)
2) Kissin' Cousins (Elvis Presley)
3) Second Cousin (The Flamin' Groovies)
4) Electric Aunt Jemima (Frank Zappa and the Mothers of Invention)
5) Your funny uncle (Pet Shop Boys)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = family but not parents, offspring or siblings

1) Uncle Albert/Admiral Halsey (Paul and Linda McCartney)
2) Kissin' Cousins (Elvis Presley)
3) Second Cousin (The Flamin' Groovies)
4) Electric Aunt Jemima (Frank Zappa and the Mothers of Invention)
5) Your funny uncle (Pet Shop Boys)
6) Uncle Arthur (David Bowie)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme = family but not parents, offspring or siblings

1) Uncle Albert/Admiral Halsey (Paul and Linda McCartney)
2) Kissin' Cousins (Elvis Presley)
3) Second Cousin (The Flamin' Groovies)
4) Electric Aunt Jemima (Frank Zappa and the Mothers of Invention)
5) Your funny uncle (Pet Shop Boys) 
6) Uncle Arthur (David Bowie) 
7) I'm My Own Grandpa (Latham/Jaffe)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = family but not parents, offspring or siblings

1) Uncle Albert/Admiral Halsey (Paul and Linda McCartney)
2) Kissin' Cousins (Elvis Presley)
3) Second Cousin (The Flamin' Groovies)
4) Electric Aunt Jemima (Frank Zappa and the Mothers of Invention)
5) Your funny uncle (Pet Shop Boys)
6) Uncle Arthur (David Bowie)
7) I'm My Own Grandpa (Latham/Jaffe)
8) Man Called Uncle (Elvis Costello)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme = family but not parents, offspring or siblings

1) Uncle Albert/Admiral Halsey (Paul and Linda McCartney)
2) Kissin' Cousins (Elvis Presley)
3) Second Cousin (The Flamin' Groovies)
4) Electric Aunt Jemima (Frank Zappa and the Mothers of Invention)
5) Your funny uncle (Pet Shop Boys)
6) Uncle Arthur (David Bowie)
7) I'm My Own Grandpa (Latham/Jaffe)
8) Man Called Uncle (Elvis Costello)
9) Your Auntie Grizelda (The Monkees)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = family but not parents, offspring or siblings

1) Uncle Albert/Admiral Halsey (Paul and Linda McCartney)
2) Kissin' Cousins (Elvis Presley)
3) Second Cousin (The Flamin' Groovies)
4) Electric Aunt Jemima (Frank Zappa and the Mothers of Invention)
5) Your funny uncle (Pet Shop Boys)
6) Uncle Arthur (David Bowie)
7) I'm My Own Grandpa (Latham/Jaffe)
8) Man Called Uncle (Elvis Costello)
9) Your Auntie Grizelda (The Monkees)
10.) Gigolo Aunt (Syd Barrett)

*New theme = Adios! - Au revoir! - Auf wiedersehen! -See ya! - So long! - Sayonara, baby!*

And remember to copy and paste the theme, eh? - Thanks!

1.) Good Riddance (Time of Your Life) - Green Day


----------



## philoctetes

I was gonna add Uncle John's Band - too late


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme = Adios! - Au revoir! - Auf wiedersehen! -See ya! - So long! - Sayonara, baby!

1.) Good Riddance (Time of Your Life) - Green Day
2.) A Tout Le Monde - Megadeth


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = Adios! - Au revoir! - Auf wiedersehen! -See ya! - So long! - Sayonara, baby!

1.) Good Riddance (Time of Your Life) - Green Day
2.) A Tout Le Monde - Megadeth
3.) So long (ABBA)


----------



## senza sordino

New theme = Adios! - Au revoir! - Auf wiedersehen! -See ya! - So long! - Sayonara, baby!

1.) Good Riddance (Time of Your Life) - Green Day
2.) A Tout Le Monde - Megadeth
3.) So long (ABBA)
4.) So long, Farewell (Rogers and Hammerstein)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = Adios! - Au revoir! - Auf wiedersehen! -See ya! - So long! - Sayonara, baby!

1.) Good Riddance (Time of Your Life) - Green Day
2.) A Tout Le Monde - Megadeth
3.) So long (ABBA)
4.) So long, Farewell (Rogers and Hammerstein)
5.) The last Farewell (Roger Whitaker)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme = Adios! - Au revoir! - Auf wiedersehen! -See ya! - So long! - Sayonara, baby!

1.) Good Riddance (Time of Your Life) - Green Day
2.) A Tout Le Monde - Megadeth
3.) So long (ABBA)
4.) So long, Farewell (Rogers and Hammerstein)
5.) The last Farewell (Roger Whitaker)
6.) Go And Say Goodbye (Buffalo Springfield)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme = Adios! - Au revoir! - Auf wiedersehen! -See ya! - So long! - Sayonara, baby!

1.) Good Riddance (Time of Your Life) - Green Day
2.) A Tout Le Monde - Megadeth
3.) So long (ABBA)
4.) So long, Farewell (Rogers and Hammerstein)
5.) The last Farewell (Roger Whitaker) 
6.) Go And Say Goodbye (Buffalo Springfield) 
7.) Just Because (Shelton/Presley/Stanley/Twitty/Kaukonen/....)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = Adios! - Au revoir! - Auf wiedersehen! -See ya! - So long! - Sayonara, baby!

Choices # 2, 4, and 5 should be disqualified for being irrelevant to the theme which isn't just "good-bye" or "farewell" but the exclamation point after all six examples above plus the first song chosen were clearly meant to express relief at leaving or the desire to willingly leave rather than regret or remorse but it's not as if we're wagering on this and a fairly good case could be made that I was being a little too clever for my own good so we'll just let it slide... this time... Carry on my wayward sons... :lol:

1.) Good Riddance (Time of Your Life) - Green Day
2.) A Tout Le Monde - Megadeth
3.) So long (ABBA)
4.) So long, Farewell (Rogers and Hammerstein)
5.) The last Farewell (Roger Whitaker)
6.) Go And Say Goodbye (Buffalo Springfield)
7.) Just Because (Shelton/Presley/Stanley/Twitty/Kaukonen/....)
8.) Go Your Own Way (Fleetwood Mac)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme = Adios! - Au revoir! - Auf wiedersehen! -See ya! - So long! - Sayonara, baby!

1.) Good Riddance (Time of Your Life) - Green Day
2.) A Tout Le Monde - Megadeth
3.) So long (ABBA)
4.) So long, Farewell (Rogers and Hammerstein)
5.) The last Farewell (Roger Whitaker)
6.) Go And Say Goodbye (Buffalo Springfield)
7.) Just Because (Shelton/Presley/Stanley/Twitty/Kaukonen/....)
8.) Go Your Own Way (Fleetwood Mac) 
9.) Suedehead (Morrissey)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = Adios! - Au revoir! - Auf wiedersehen! -See ya! - So long! - Sayonara, baby!

1.) Good Riddance (Time of Your Life) - Green Day
2.) A Tout Le Monde - Megadeth
3.) So long (ABBA)
4.) So long, Farewell (Rogers and Hammerstein)
5.) The last Farewell (Roger Whitaker)
6.) Go And Say Goodbye (Buffalo Springfield)
7.) Just Because (Shelton/Presley/Stanley/Twitty/Kaukonen/....)
8.) Go Your Own Way (Fleetwood Mac)
9.) Suedehead (Morrissey)
10.) 50 Ways to Leave Your Lover (Paul Simon)

*New theme = A soldier's soundtrack to the Vietnam War...*

And copy and paste the theme, eh? - Thanks!

1.) We Gotta Get Out of This Place (The Animals)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = A soldier's soundtrack to the Vietnam War...

1.) We Gotta Get Out of This Place (The Animals)
2.) Goodnight Saigon (Billy Joel)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme = A soldier's soundtrack to the Vietnam War...

1.) We Gotta Get Out of This Place (The Animals)
2.) Goodnight Saigon (Billy Joel) 
3.) War (Edwin Starr / Temptations)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme = A soldier's soundtrack to the Vietnam War...

1.) We Gotta Get Out of This Place (The Animals)
2.) Goodnight Saigon (Billy Joel) 
3.) War (Edwin Starr / Temptations)
4.) Commando (Ramones)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme = A soldier's soundtrack to the Vietnam War...

1.) We Gotta Get Out of This Place (The Animals)
2.) Goodnight Saigon (Billy Joel)
3.) War (Edwin Starr / Temptations)
4.) Commando (Ramones) 
5.) Ballad of Ira Hayes (La Farge / Cash / ...)


----------



## Bwv 1080

New theme = A soldier's soundtrack to the Vietnam War...

1.) We Gotta Get Out of This Place (The Animals)
2.) Goodnight Saigon (Billy Joel)
3.) War (Edwin Starr / Temptations)
4.) Commando (Ramones)
5.) Ballad of Ira Hayes (La Farge / Cash / ...)
6.) Run Through the Jungle (CCR)


----------



## senza sordino

New theme = A soldier's soundtrack to the Vietnam War...

1.) We Gotta Get Out of This Place (The Animals)
2.) Goodnight Saigon (Billy Joel)
3.) War (Edwin Starr / Temptations)
4.) Commando (Ramones)
5.) Ballad of Ira Hayes (La Farge / Cash / ...)
6.) Run Through the Jungle (CCR)
7.) I feel like I'm fixin' to die rag (Country Joe and the Fish)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = A soldier's soundtrack to the Vietnam War...

1.) We Gotta Get Out of This Place (The Animals)
2.) Goodnight Saigon (Billy Joel)
3.) War (Edwin Starr / Temptations)
4.) Commando (Ramones)
5.) Ballad of Ira Hayes (La Farge / Cash / ...)
6.) Run Through the Jungle (CCR)
7.) I feel like I'm fixin' to die rag (Country Joe and the Fish)
8.) Homeward Bound (Simon and Garfunkel)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme = A soldier's soundtrack to the Vietnam War...

1.) We Gotta Get Out of This Place (The Animals)
2.) Goodnight Saigon (Billy Joel)
3.) War (Edwin Starr / Temptations)
4.) Commando (Ramones)
5.) Ballad of Ira Hayes (La Farge / Cash / ...)
6.) Run Through the Jungle (CCR)
7.) I feel like I'm fixin' to die rag (Country Joe and the Fish)
8.) Homeward Bound (Simon and Garfunkel) 
9.) Abraham, Martin and John (Holler / Dion)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = A soldier's soundtrack to the Vietnam War...

1.) We Gotta Get Out of This Place (The Animals)
2.) Goodnight Saigon (Billy Joel)
3.) War (Edwin Starr / Temptations)
4.) Commando (Ramones)
5.) Ballad of Ira Hayes (La Farge / Cash / ...)
6.) Run Through the Jungle (CCR)
7.) I feel like I'm fixin' to die rag (Country Joe and the Fish)
8.) Homeward Bound (Simon and Garfunkel)
9.) Abraham, Martin and John (Holler / Dion)
10.) Gimme Shelter (The Rolling Stones)


----------



## Duncan

Congratulations to Art Rock for reaching 10,000 views! - 

:tiphat:


----------



## Duncan

*New theme = An anti-war protester's soundtrack to the Vietnam War...*

1.) Give Peace A Chance (Plastic Ono Band)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme = An anti-war protester's soundtrack to the Vietnam War...

1.) Give Peace A Chance (Plastic Ono Band) 
2.) Get Together (Youngbloods)


----------



## Colin M

New theme = An anti-war protester's soundtrack to the Vietnam War...

1.) Give Peace A Chance (Plastic Ono Band) 
2.) Get Together (Youngblood)
3.) Almost Cut My Hair (CSNY)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme = An anti-war protester's soundtrack to the Vietnam War...

1.) Give Peace A Chance (Plastic Ono Band)
2.) Get Together (Youngblood)
3.) Almost Cut My Hair (CSNY)
4.) 7 O'Clock News/Silent Night (Simon and Garfunkel)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme = An anti-war protester's soundtrack to the Vietnam War...

1.) Give Peace A Chance (Plastic Ono Band)
2.) Get Together (The Youngbloods)
3.) Almost Cut My Hair (CSNY)
4.) 7 O'Clock News/Silent Night (Simon and Garfunkel)
5.) Blowin' in the Wind (Bob Dylan)


----------



## KenOC

New theme = An anti-war protester's soundtrack to the Vietnam War...

1.) Give Peace A Chance (Plastic Ono Band)
2.) Get Together (The Youngbloods)
3.) Almost Cut My Hair (CSNY)
4.) 7 O'Clock News/Silent Night (Simon and Garfunkel)
5.) Blowin' in the Wind (Bob Dylan)
6.) Vietnam Song (Country Joe and the Fish)

"...be the first one on your block to have your boy come home in a box."
​


----------



## philoctetes

New theme = An anti-war protester's soundtrack to the Vietnam War...

1.) Give Peace A Chance (Plastic Ono Band)
2.) Get Together (The Youngbloods)
3.) Almost Cut My Hair (CSNY)
4.) 7 O'Clock News/Silent Night (Simon and Garfunkel)
5.) Blowin' in the Wind (Bob Dylan)
6.) Vietnam Song (Country Joe and the Fish)
7.) Industrial Military Complex Hex (Steve Miller Band)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = An anti-war protester's soundtrack to the Vietnam War...

1.) Give Peace A Chance (Plastic Ono Band)
2.) Get Together (The Youngbloods)
3.) Almost Cut My Hair (CSNY)
4.) 7 O'Clock News/Silent Night (Simon and Garfunkel)
5.) Blowin' in the Wind (Bob Dylan)
6.) Vietnam Song (Country Joe and the Fish)
7.) Industrial Military Complex Hex (Steve Miller Band)
8.)The I-Feel-Like-I'm-Fixin'-to-Die Rag”( Country Joe McDonald )


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = An anti-war protester's soundtrack to the Vietnam War...

1.) Give Peace A Chance (Plastic Ono Band)
2.) Get Together (The Youngbloods)
3.) Almost Cut My Hair (CSNY)
4.) 7 O'Clock News/Silent Night (Simon and Garfunkel)
5.) Blowin' in the Wind (Bob Dylan)
6.) Vietnam Song (Country Joe and the Fish)
7.) Industrial Military Complex Hex (Steve Miller Band)
8.) The I-Feel-Like-I'm-Fixin'-to-Die Rag”( Country Joe McDonald)
9.) Nineteen (Paul Hardcastle)


----------



## KenOC

New theme = An anti-war protester's soundtrack to the Vietnam War...

1.) Give Peace A Chance (Plastic Ono Band)
2.) Get Together (The Youngbloods)
3.) Almost Cut My Hair (CSNY)
4.) 7 O'Clock News/Silent Night (Simon and Garfunkel)
5.) Blowin' in the Wind (Bob Dylan)
6.) Vietnam Song (Country Joe and the Fish)
7.) Industrial Military Complex Hex (Steve Miller Band)
8.) The I-Feel-Like-I'm-Fixin'-to-Die Rag”( Country Joe McDonald)
9.) Nineteen (Paul Hardcastle)
10.) Universal Soldier (Buffy Sainte-Marie, later Donovan)


----------



## KenOC

New theme = title includes the name of a mineral

Somebody else should kick this off.
​


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = title includes the name of a mineral

1.) Ruby, don't take your love to town (Kenny Rodgers and the First Edition)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = title includes the name of a mineral

1.) Ruby, don't take your love to town (Kenny Rodgers and the First Edition)
2.)The Snake With Eyes of Garnet (Shane MacGowan and the Popes)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = title includes the name of a mineral

1.) Ruby, don't take your love to town (Kenny Rodgers and the First Edition)
2.) The Snake With Eyes of Garnet (Shane MacGowan and the Popes)
3.) Quartz (Marillion)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = title includes the name of a mineral

1.) Ruby, don't take your love to town (Kenny Rodgers and the First Edition)
2.) The Snake With Eyes of Garnet (Shane MacGowan and the Popes)
3.) Quartz (Marillion)
4.) Fields Of Gold ( Sting)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = title includes the name of a mineral

1.) Ruby, don't take your love to town (Kenny Rodgers and the First Edition)
2.) The Snake With Eyes of Garnet (Shane MacGowan and the Popes)
3.) Quartz (Marillion)
4.) Fields Of Gold ( Sting)
5.) Think Zinc (T. Rex)


----------



## Room2201974

1.) Ruby, don't take your love to town (Kenny Rodgers and the First Edition)
2.) The Snake With Eyes of Garnet (Shane MacGowan and the Popes)
3.) Quartz (Marillion)
4.) Fields Of Gold ( Sting)
5.) Think Zinc (T. Rex)
6.) Kryptonite (Three Doors Sown)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = title includes the name of a mineral

1.) Ruby, don't take your love to town (Kenny Rodgers and the First Edition)
2.) The Snake With Eyes of Garnet (Shane MacGowan and the Popes)
3.) Quartz (Marillion)
4.) Fields Of Gold ( Sting)
5.) Think Zinc (T. Rex)
6.) Kryptonite (Three Doors Down)
7.) Crystal (Fleetwood Mac)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = title includes the name of a mineral

1.) Ruby, don't take your love to town (Kenny Rodgers and the First Edition)
2.) The Snake With Eyes of Garnet (Shane MacGowan and the Popes)
3.) Quartz (Marillion)
4.) Fields Of Gold ( Sting)
5.) Think Zinc (T. Rex)
6.) Kryptonite (Three Doors Sown)
7.) Lithium Sunset (Sting)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = title includes the name of a mineral
1.).) Ruby, don't take your love to town (Kenny Rodgers and the First Edition)
2.) The Snake With Eyes of Garnet (Shane MacGowan and the Popes)
3.) Quartz (Marillion)
4.) Fields Of Gold ( Sting)
5.) Think Zinc (T. Rex)
6.) Kryptonite (Three Doors Sown)
7.)Brass Monkey( Beastie Boys)


----------



## Art Rock

Woohoo, triple clash!


----------



## Art Rock

Corrected list:

New theme = title includes the name of a mineral

1.) Ruby, don't take your love to town (Kenny Rodgers and the First Edition)
2.) The Snake With Eyes of Garnet (Shane MacGowan and the Popes)
3.) Quartz (Marillion)
4.) Fields Of Gold ( Sting)
5.) Think Zinc (T. Rex)
6.) Kryptonite (Three Doors Down)
7.) Crystal (Fleetwood Mac)
8.) Lithium Sunset (Sting)
9.) Brass Monkey( Beastie Boys)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = title includes the name of a mineral

1.) Ruby, don't take your love to town (Kenny Rodgers and the First Edition)
2.) The Snake With Eyes of Garnet (Shane MacGowan and the Popes)
3.) Quartz (Marillion)
4.) Fields Of Gold ( Sting)
5.) Think Zinc (T. Rex)
6.) Kryptonite (Three Doors Down)
7.) Crystal (Fleetwood Mac)
8.) Lithium Sunset (Sting)
9.) Brass Monkey( Beastie Boys)
10.) Copper Kettle (The Pale Moonlight) - (Bob Dylan)

*New theme = North, South, East, West...*

And remember to copy and paste the theme, eh? - Thanks!

1.) The South's Gonna Do It (The Charlie Daniels Band)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme = North, South, East, West...

1.) The South's Gonna Do It (The Charlie Daniels Band)
2.) South of Heaven (Slayer)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = North, South, East, West...

1.) The South's Gonna Do It (The Charlie Daniels Band)
2.) South of Heaven (Slayer)
3.) Heading South on the Great North Road (Sting)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = North, South, East, West...

1.) The South's Gonna Do It (The Charlie Daniels Band)
2.) South of Heaven (Slayer)
3.) Heading South on the Great North Road (Sting)
4.) East of the sun [and West of the moon] (Ella Fitzgerald)


----------



## Bwv 1080

New theme = North, South, East, West...

1.) The South's Gonna Do It (The Charlie Daniels Band)
2.) South of Heaven (Slayer)
3.) Heading South on the Great North Road (Sting)
4.) East of the sun [and West of the moon] (Ella Fitzgerald)
5.) The Western Lands (Material and William S Burroughs)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = North, South, East, West...

1.) The South's Gonna Do It (The Charlie Daniels Band)
2.) South of Heaven (Slayer)
3.) Heading South on the Great North Road (Sting)
4.) East of the sun [and West of the moon] (Ella Fitzgerald)
5.) The Western Lands (Material and William S Burroughs)
6.)West End Girls (Pet Shop Boys)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = North, South, East, West...

1.) The South's Gonna Do It (The Charlie Daniels Band)
2.) South of Heaven (Slayer)
3.) Heading South on the Great North Road (Sting)
4.) East of the sun [and West of the moon] (Ella Fitzgerald)
5.) The Western Lands (Material and William S Burroughs)
6.) West End Girls (Pet Shop Boys)
7.) South of the Border (Frank Sinatra)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = North, South, East, West...

1.) The South's Gonna Do It (The Charlie Daniels Band)
2.) South of Heaven (Slayer)
3.) Heading South on the Great North Road (Sting)
4.) East of the sun [and West of the moon] (Ella Fitzgerald)
5.) The Western Lands (Material and William S Burroughs)
6.) West End Girls (Pet Shop Boys)
7.) South of the Border (Frank Sinatra)
8.)North To South, East To West (Pat Metheny)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme = North, South, East, West...

1.) The South's Gonna Do It (The Charlie Daniels Band)
2.) South of Heaven (Slayer)
3.) Heading South on the Great North Road (Sting)
4.) East of the sun [and West of the moon] (Ella Fitzgerald)
5.) The Western Lands (Material and William S Burroughs)
6.) West End Girls (Pet Shop Boys)
7.) South of the Border (Frank Sinatra)
8.)North To South, East To West (Pat Metheny) 
9.) Southbound Again (Dire Straits)


----------



## Bwv 1080

New theme = North, South, East, West...

1.) The South's Gonna Do It (The Charlie Daniels Band)
2.) South of Heaven (Slayer)
3.) Heading South on the Great North Road (Sting)
4.) East of the sun [and West of the moon] (Ella Fitzgerald)
5.) The Western Lands (Material and William S Burroughs)
6.) West End Girls (Pet Shop Boys)
7.) South of the Border (Frank Sinatra)
8.)North To South, East To West (Pat Metheny)
9.) Southbound Again (Dire Straits)
10.) A Blaze in the Northern Sky (Darkthrone)

New Theme: Cannibalism
1) Eaten (Bloodbath)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Cannibalism
1) Eaten (Bloodbath)
2.)Too Much Blood (The Rolling Stones )


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme: Cannibalism
1) Eaten (Bloodbath)
2) Too Much Blood (The Rolling Stones )
3) Timothy (The Buoys)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Cannibalism
1) Eaten (Bloodbath)
2) Too Much Blood (The Rolling Stones )
3) Timothy (The Buoys)
4) Maneater (Hall & Oates)


----------



## Room2201974

New Theme: Cannibalism
1) Eaten (Bloodbath)
2) Too Much Blood (The Rolling Stones )
3) Timothy (The Buoys)
4) Maneater (Hall & Oates)
5) Silver Spoon (Grace Slick)


----------



## Josquin13

New Theme: Cannibalism
1) Eaten (Bloodbath)
2) Too Much Blood (The Rolling Stones )
3) Timothy (The Buoys)
4) Maneater (Hall & Oates)
5) Silver Spoon (Grace Slick)
6) Yum Yum (Eat'em Up) (Beat Box Boys--drawn from a Little Rascals episode of the same name, where a hungry cannibal chases the boys around a house): 



)


----------



## Duncan

Bwv 1080 said:


> New Theme: Cannibalism


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Duncan

New Theme: Cannibalism
1) Eaten (Bloodbath)
2) Too Much Blood (The Rolling Stones )
3) Timothy (The Buoys)
4) Maneater (Hall & Oates)
5) Silver Spoon (Grace Slick)
6) Yum Yum (Eat'em Up) (Beat Box Boys)
7) Summer Cannibals (Patti Smith)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New Theme: Cannibalism
1) Eaten (Bloodbath)
2) Too Much Blood (The Rolling Stones )
3) Timothy (The Buoys)
4) Maneater (Hall & Oates)
5) Silver Spoon (Grace Slick)
6) Yum Yum (Eat'em Up) (Beat Box Boys)
7) Summer Cannibals (Patti Smith)
8) Headhunter (Krokus)


----------



## Duncan

New Theme: Cannibalism
1) Eaten (Bloodbath)
2) Too Much Blood (The Rolling Stones )
3) Timothy (The Buoys)
4) Maneater (Hall & Oates)
5) Silver Spoon (Grace Slick)
6) Yum Yum (Eat'em Up) (Beat Box Boys)
7) Summer Cannibals (Patti Smith)
8) Headhunter (Krokus)
9) Love Among the Cannibals (Starship)


----------



## Bwv 1080

New Theme: Cannibalism
1) Eaten (Bloodbath)
2) Too Much Blood (The Rolling Stones )
3) Timothy (The Buoys)
4) Maneater (Hall & Oates)
5) Silver Spoon (Grace Slick)
6) Yum Yum (Eat'em Up) (Beat Box Boys)
7) Summer Cannibals (Patti Smith)
8) Headhunter (Krokus)
9) Love Among the Cannibals (Starship)
10) Killing for Company (Swans)

Next: Songs with at least one nonsense/made up word in the title

1) Excentrifungal Forz (Frank Zappa)


----------



## Duncan

Next: Songs with at least one nonsense/made up word in the title

1) Excentrifungal Forz (Frank Zappa)
2) Boplicity (Miles Davis)


----------



## Room2201974

Next: Songs with at least one nonsense/made up word in the title

1) Excentrifungal Forz (Frank Zappa)
2) Boplicity (Miles Davis)
3) Back Off Boogaloo (Ringo)


----------



## Duncan

Next: Songs with at least one nonsense/made up word in the title

1) Excentrifungal Forz (Frank Zappa)
2) Boplicity (Miles Davis)
3) Back Off Boogaloo (Ringo)
4) Psychoticbumpschool (Bootsy's Rubber Band)


----------



## Room2201974

Next: Songs with at least one nonsense/made up word in the title

1) Excentrifungal Forz (Frank Zappa)
2) Boplicity (Miles Davis)
3) Back Off Boogaloo (Ringo)
4) Psychoticbumpschool (Bootsy's Rubber Band)
5) Be Bop A Lula (Gene Vincent)


----------



## philoctetes

Next: Songs with at least one nonsense/made up word in the title

1) Excentrifungal Forz (Frank Zappa)
2) Boplicity (Miles Davis)
3) Back Off Boogaloo (Ringo)
4) Psychoticbumpschool (Bootsy's Rubber Band)
5) Be Bop A Lula (Gene Vincent) 
6) Swordfishtrombones (Tom Waits)


----------



## Rogerx

Next: Songs with at least one nonsense/made up word in the title

1) Excentrifungal Forz (Frank Zappa)
2) Boplicity (Miles Davis)
3) Back Off Boogaloo (Ringo)
4) Psychoticbumpschool (Bootsy's Rubber Band)
5) Be Bop A Lula (Gene Vincent)
6) Swordfishtrombones (Tom Waits)
7) I Am The Walrus (The Beatles )


----------



## philoctetes

Next: Songs with at least one nonsense/made up word in the title

1) Excentrifungal Forz (Frank Zappa)
2) Boplicity (Miles Davis)
3) Back Off Boogaloo (Ringo)
4) Psychoticbumpschool (Bootsy's Rubber Band)
5) Be Bop A Lula (Gene Vincent)
6) Swordfishtrombones (Tom Waits)
7) I Am The Walrus (The Beatles ) 
8) Bananafishbones (The Cure)

"Friday I'm in love with fishbones"


----------



## Rogerx

Next: Songs with at least one nonsense/made up word in the title

1) Excentrifungal Forz (Frank Zappa)
2) Boplicity (Miles Davis)
3) Back Off Boogaloo (Ringo)
4) Psychoticbumpschool (Bootsy's Rubber Band)
5) Be Bop A Lula (Gene Vincent)
6) Swordfishtrombones (Tom Waits)
7) I Am The Walrus (The Beatles )
8) Bananafishbones (The Cure)

"Friday I'm in love with fishbones"

9)Fell In Love With An Alien (The Kelly Family )


----------



## Art Rock

Next: Songs with at least one nonsense/made up word in the title

1) Excentrifungal Forz (Frank Zappa)
2) Boplicity (Miles Davis)
3) Back Off Boogaloo (Ringo)
4) Psychoticbumpschool (Bootsy's Rubber Band)
5) Be Bop A Lula (Gene Vincent)
6) Swordfishtrombones (Tom Waits)
7) I Am The Walrus (The Beatles )
8) Bananafishbones (The Cure)
9 )Fell In Love With An Alien (The Kelly Family )
10) Prisencolinensinainciusol (Adriano Celentano)


----------



## Art Rock

Next: songs by bands with a guest vocalist (name the vocalist as well).

1.) Xanadu (Electric Light Orchestra with Olivia Newton John)


----------



## Rogerx

Next: songs by bands with a guest vocalist (name the vocalist as well).

1.) Xanadu (Electric Light Orchestra with Olivia Newton John)
2.)Burning Our Bed( Alice Cooper with Joe Satriani)


----------



## Room2201974

Next: songs by bands with a guest vocalist (name the vocalist as well).

1) Xanadu (Electric Light Orchestra with Olivia Newton John)
2) Burning Our Bed( Alice Cooper with Joe Satriani)
3) Money For Nothing (Dire Straits with Gordon Sumner)


----------



## Duncan

Next: songs by bands with a guest vocalist (name the vocalist as well).

1.) Xanadu (Electric Light Orchestra with Olivia Newton John)
2.)Burning Our Bed( Alice Cooper with Joe Satriani)
3) Money For Nothing (Dire Straits with Gordon Sumner)
4.) Fairy Tale of New York (The Pogues with Kirsty MacColl)


----------



## Art Rock

Next: songs by bands with a guest vocalist (name the vocalist as well).

1.) Xanadu (Electric Light Orchestra with Olivia Newton John)
2.) Burning Our Bed( Alice Cooper with Joe Satriani)
3.) Money For Nothing (Dire Straits with Gordon Sumner)
4.) Fairy Tale of New York (The Pogues with Kirsty MacColl)
5.) Miss Sarajevo (The Passengers with Luciano Pavarotti)


----------



## Rogerx

Next: songs by bands with a guest vocalist (name the vocalist as well).

1.) Xanadu (Electric Light Orchestra with Olivia Newton John)
2.) Burning Our Bed( Alice Cooper with Joe Satriani)
3.) Money For Nothing (Dire Straits with Gordon Sumner)
4.) Fairy Tale of New York (The Pogues with Kirsty MacColl)
5.) Miss Sarajevo (The Passengers with Luciano Pavarotti)
6.)People Hold On ( Coldcut with Lisa Stansfield )


----------



## Duncan

Next: songs by bands with a guest vocalist (name the vocalist as well).

1.) Xanadu (Electric Light Orchestra with Olivia Newton John)
2.) Burning Our Bed( Alice Cooper with Joe Satriani)
3.) Money For Nothing (Dire Straits with Gordon Sumner)
4.) Fairy Tale of New York (The Pogues with Kirsty MacColl)
5.) Miss Sarajevo (The Passengers with Luciano Pavarotti)
6.)People Hold On ( Coldcut with Lisa Stansfield )
7.) Have a Cigar (Pink Floyd with Roy Harper)


----------



## Room2201974

Next: songs by bands with a guest vocalist (name the vocalist as well).

1.) Xanadu (Electric Light Orchestra with Olivia Newton John)
2.) Burning Our Bed( Alice Cooper with Joe Satriani)
3.) Money For Nothing (Dire Straits with Gordon Sumner)
4.) Fairy Tale of New York (The Pogues with Kirsty MacColl)
5.) Miss Sarajevo (The Passengers with Luciano Pavarotti)
6.)People Hold On ( Coldcut with Lisa Stansfield )
7.) Have a Cigar (Pink Floyd with Roy Harper)
8.) Under Pressure (Queen with Bowie)


----------



## Duncan

Next: songs by bands with a guest vocalist (name the vocalist as well).

1.) Xanadu (Electric Light Orchestra with Olivia Newton John)
2.) Burning Our Bed( Alice Cooper with Joe Satriani)
3.) Money For Nothing (Dire Straits with Gordon Sumner)
4.) Fairy Tale of New York (The Pogues with Kirsty MacColl)
5.) Miss Sarajevo (The Passengers with Luciano Pavarotti)
6.) People Hold On ( Coldcut with Lisa Stansfield )
7.) Have a Cigar (Pink Floyd with Roy Harper)
8.) Under Pressure (Queen with Bowie)
9.) Irish Heartbeat (The Chieftains with Van Morrison)


----------



## Art Rock

Next: songs by bands with a guest vocalist (name the vocalist as well).

1.) Xanadu (Electric Light Orchestra with Olivia Newton John)
2.) Burning Our Bed( Alice Cooper with Joe Satriani)
3.) Money For Nothing (Dire Straits with Gordon Sumner)
4.) Fairy Tale of New York (The Pogues with Kirsty MacColl)
5.) Miss Sarajevo (The Passengers with Luciano Pavarotti)
6.) People Hold On ( Coldcut with Lisa Stansfield )
7.) Have a Cigar (Pink Floyd with Roy Harper)
8.) Under Pressure (Queen with Bowie)
9.) Irish Heartbeat (The Chieftains with Van Morrison)
10.) Princess of China (Coldplay with Rihanna)

As I picked this finished subject, I'll let someone else take the next theme.


----------



## Duncan

Remember to copy and paste the theme, eh? - Thanks!

*New theme = temperature extremes...*

1) Ice Ice Baby (Vanilla Ice)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = temperature extremes...

1) Ice Ice Baby (Vanilla Ice)
2) Dance on a Volcano (Genesis)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme = temperature extremes...

1) Ice Ice Baby (Vanilla Ice)
2) Dance on a Volcano (Genesis)
3) Burned (Buffalo Springfield)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = temperature extremes...

1) Ice Ice Baby (Vanilla Ice)
2) Dance on a Volcano (Genesis)
3) Burned (Buffalo Springfield)
4)Heat Wave(Martha and the Vandellas)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme = temperature extremes...

1) Ice Ice Baby (Vanilla Ice)
2) Dance on a Volcano (Genesis)
3) Burned (Buffalo Springfield)
4) Heat Wave(Martha and the Vandellas)
5) Cold Irons Bound (Dylan)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme = temperature extremes...

1) Ice Ice Baby (Vanilla Ice)
2) Dance on a Volcano (Genesis)
3) Burned (Buffalo Springfield)
4) Heat Wave(Martha and the Vandellas)
5) Cold Irons Bound (Dylan) 
6) Ice Cold Ice (Husker Du)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = temperature extremes...

1) Ice Ice Baby (Vanilla Ice)
2) Dance on a Volcano (Genesis)
3) Burned (Buffalo Springfield)
4) Heat Wave(Martha and the Vandellas)
5) Cold Irons Bound (Dylan)
6) Ice Cold Ice (Husker Du)
7) 'Hot N Cold' (Katy Perry)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme = temperature extremes...

1) Ice Ice Baby (Vanilla Ice)
2) Dance on a Volcano (Genesis)
3) Burned (Buffalo Springfield)
4) Heat Wave(Martha and the Vandellas)
5) Cold Irons Bound (Dylan)
6) Ice Cold Ice (Husker Du)
7) 'Hot N Cold' (Katy Perry)
8) Freeze Frame (J. Geils Band)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = temperature extremes...

1) Ice Ice Baby (Vanilla Ice)
2) Dance on a Volcano (Genesis)
3) Burned (Buffalo Springfield)
4) Heat Wave(Martha and the Vandellas)
5) Cold Irons Bound (Dylan)
6) Ice Cold Ice (Husker Du)
7) 'Hot N Cold' (Katy Perry)
8) Freeze Frame (J. Geils Band)
9) Hot Blooded (Foreigner)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme = temperature extremes...

1) Ice Ice Baby (Vanilla Ice)
2) Dance on a Volcano (Genesis)
3) Burned (Buffalo Springfield)
4) Heat Wave(Martha and the Vandellas)
5) Cold Irons Bound (Dylan)
6) Ice Cold Ice (Husker Du)
7) 'Hot N Cold' (Katy Perry)
8) Freeze Frame (J. Geils Band)
9) Hot Blooded (Foreigner) 
10) Fire (Ohio Players)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme = time, passing time, waiting, etc...

1) Time Waits for No One (Rolling Stones)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = time, passing time, waiting, etc...

1) Time Waits for No One (Rolling Stones)
2) Time Passages (Al Stewart)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme = time, passing time, waiting, etc...

1) Time Waits for No One (Rolling Stones)
2) Time Passages (Al Stewart)
3) Never Make Your Move Too Soon (B.B. King)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = time, passing time, waiting, etc...

1) Time Waits for No One (Rolling Stones)
2) Time Passages (Al Stewart)
3) Never Make Your Move Too Soon (B.B. King)
4) I've been waiting for a girl like you (Foreigner)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = time, passing time, waiting, etc...

1) Time Waits for No One (Rolling Stones)
2) Time Passages (Al Stewart)
3) Never Make Your Move Too Soon (B.B. King)
4) I've been waiting for a girl like you (Foreigner)
5) Tired of Waiting for You (The Kinks)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme = time, passing time, waiting, etc...

1) Time Waits for No One (Rolling Stones)
2) Time Passages (Al Stewart)
3) Never Make Your Move Too Soon (B.B. King)
4) I've been waiting for a girl like you (Foreigner)
5) Tired of Waiting for You (The Kinks) 
6) Practice Makes Perfect (Wire)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme = time, passing time, waiting, etc...

1) Time Waits for No One (Rolling Stones)
2) Time Passages (Al Stewart)
3) Never Make Your Move Too Soon (B.B. King)
4) I've been waiting for a girl like you (Foreigner)
5) Tired of Waiting for You (The Kinks) 
6) Practice Makes Perfect (Wire)
7) Time (Tom Waits)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = time, passing time, waiting, etc...

1) Time Waits for No One (Rolling Stones)
2) Time Passages (Al Stewart)
3) Never Make Your Move Too Soon (B.B. King)
4) I've been waiting for a girl like you (Foreigner)
5) Tired of Waiting for You (The Kinks)
6) Practice Makes Perfect (Wire)
7) Time (Tom Waits)
8) The Time Has Come Today (The Chambers Brothers)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme = time, passing time, waiting, etc...

1) Time Waits for No One (Rolling Stones)
2) Time Passages (Al Stewart)
3) Never Make Your Move Too Soon (B.B. King)
4) I've been waiting for a girl like you (Foreigner)
5) Tired of Waiting for You (The Kinks)
6) Practice Makes Perfect (Wire)
7) Time (Tom Waits)
8) The Time Has Come Today (The Chambers Brothers)
9) Waiting Game (Rundgren)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = time, passing time, waiting, etc...

1) Time Waits for No One (Rolling Stones)
2) Time Passages (Al Stewart)
3) Never Make Your Move Too Soon (B.B. King)
4) I've been waiting for a girl like you (Foreigner)
5) Tired of Waiting for You (The Kinks)
6) Practice Makes Perfect (Wire)
7) Time (Tom Waits)
8) The Time Has Come Today (The Chambers Brothers)
9) Waiting Game (Todd Rundgren)
10) No Time (The Guess Who)

Copy and paste the theme, eh? - Thanks!

*New theme = Song title contains the word "blues" however all traditional blues and blues-rock performers are excluded from consideration...*

1) G.I. Blues (Elvis Presley)


----------



## philoctetes

I think this game needs at least one additional rule, like not using the same band twice in a playlist... but whatever...


----------



## Duncan

philoctetes said:


> I think this game needs at least one additional rule, like not using the same band twice in a playlist... but whatever...


I thought that the two Rolling Stones tunes made for rather nice bookends to one another but I changed number 10 in response to your objection. It's up to Art Rock to make any changes to the game but I'm open to whatever he may have in mind.


----------



## Duncan

Copy and paste the theme, eh? - Thanks!

*New theme = Song title contains the word "blues" however all traditional blues and blues-rock performers are excluded from consideration...*

1) G.I. Blues (Elvis Presley)


----------



## philoctetes

Mollie John said:


> I thought that they made rather nice bookends but I'm open to that idea if Art Rock decides to make that particular ruling...


I agree on the aesthetic symmetry but but, do where we stick "Waiting on a Friend"? 

I just like to see a little more variety for the sake of quality and making less of a "race" to closing a list. I was just about to add a song by X, guess which one?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme = Song title contains the word "blues" however all traditional blues and blues-rock performers are excluded from consideration...

1) G.I. Blues (Elvis Presley)
2) Wolverine Blues (Entombed)


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mollie John said:


> Copy and paste the theme, eh? - Thanks!
> 
> *New theme = Song title contains the word "blues" however all traditional blues and blues-rock performers are excluded from consideration...*
> 
> 1) G.I. Blues (Elvis Presley)


How is Elvis not excluded?


----------



## Duncan

Johnnie Burgess said:


> How is Elvis not excluded?


His name doesn't appear on either this list -

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_blues_musicians#P

or this list -

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_blues_rock_musicians

and the thread rule is "my theme, my rules"... and so if the name is on either list it's excluded and if it's not, it's not.


----------



## philoctetes

>the thread rule is "my theme, my rules"< 

Well then I say "Time is on My Side" is now disqualified according to this guidance. A posteriori as it may be.


----------



## philoctetes

New theme = Song title contains the word "blues" however all traditional blues and blues-rock performers are excluded from consideration...

1) G.I. Blues (Elvis Presley)
2) Wolverine Blues (Entombed) 
3) I Guess That's Why They Call It The Blues (Elton John)


----------



## KenOC

New theme = Song title contains the word "blues" however all traditional blues and blues-rock performers are excluded from consideration...

1) G.I. Blues (Elvis Presley)
2) Wolverine Blues (Entombed)
3) Blues from an Airplane (Jefferson Airplane)
​


----------



## Duncan

New theme = Song title contains the word "blues" however all traditional blues and blues-rock performers are excluded from consideration...

1) G.I. Blues (Elvis Presley)
2) Wolverine Blues (Entombed)
3) I Guess That's Why They Call It The Blues (Elton John)
4) Blues from an Airplane (Jefferson Airplane) -* (by KenOC)*


----------



## Duncan

philoctetes said:


> >the thread rule is "my theme, my rules"<
> 
> Well then I say "Time is on My Side" is now disqualified according to this guidance. A posteriori as it may be.


I changed it to "No Time" by the Guess Who... a priori as it actually was since I changed it thirty minutes sooner than your disqualification... Play on, eh?


----------



## philoctetes

5) Playlist Porcupine Blues (Phil Octetes)

More Seriously.... 

New theme = Song title contains the word "blues" however all traditional blues and blues-rock performers are excluded from consideration...

1) G.I. Blues (Elvis Presley)
2) Wolverine Blues (Entombed)
3) I Guess That's Why They Call It The Blues (Elton John)
4) Blues from an Airplane (Jefferson Airplane) - (by KenOC)
5) Blues for Allah (Grateful Dead)


----------



## Art Rock

philoctetes said:


> I think this game needs at least one additional rule, like not using the same band twice in a playlist... but whatever...


I'm fine either way.


----------



## philoctetes

I assume there is no rule against following my own song with another, after waiting some time... I especially chose this one in light of the "blues" label which spans far beyond one might think... plus there is a strong connection between Jerry and Ornette...

New theme = Song title contains the word "blues" however all traditional blues and blues-rock performers are excluded from consideration...

1) G.I. Blues (Elvis Presley)
2) Wolverine Blues (Entombed)
3) I Guess That's Why They Call It The Blues (Elton John)
4) Blues from an Airplane (Jefferson Airplane) - (by KenOC)
5) Blues for Allah (Grateful Dead) 
6) Blues Connotation (Ornette Coleman)


----------



## Art Rock

philoctetes said:


> I assume there is no rule against following my own song with another, after waiting some time...


There is a rule against that (post #14). Please wait for someone else to post.


----------



## Duncan

New theme = Song title contains the word "blues" however all traditional blues and blues-rock performers are excluded from consideration...

1) G.I. Blues (Elvis Presley)
2) Wolverine Blues (Entombed)
3) I Guess That's Why They Call It The Blues (Elton John)
4) Blues from an Airplane (Jefferson Airplane) 
5) Blues for Allah (Grateful Dead)
6) Wedding Bell Blues (The Fifth Dimension)


----------



## Bwv 1080

New theme = Song title contains the word "blues" however all traditional blues and blues-rock performers are excluded from consideration...

1) G.I. Blues (Elvis Presley)
2) Wolverine Blues (Entombed)
3) I Guess That's Why They Call It The Blues (Elton John)
4) Blues from an Airplane (Jefferson Airplane) 
5) Blues for Allah (Grateful Dead)
6) Wedding Bell Blues (The Fifth Dimension)
7) Deacon Blues (Steely Dan)


----------



## LezLee

New theme = Song title contains the word "blues" however all traditional blues and blues-rock performers are excluded from consideration...

1) G.I. Blues (Elvis Presley)
2) Wolverine Blues (Entombed)
3) I Guess That's Why They Call It The Blues (Elton John)
4) Blues from an Airplane (Jefferson Airplane) 
5) Blues for Allah (Grateful Dead)
6) Wedding Bell Blues (The Fifth Dimension)
7) Deacon Blues (Steely Dan)
8) Bell Bottom Blues (Alma Cogan)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = Song title contains the word "blues" however all traditional blues and blues-rock performers are excluded from consideration...

1) G.I. Blues (Elvis Presley)
2) Wolverine Blues (Entombed)
3) I Guess That's Why They Call It The Blues (Elton John)
4) Blues from an Airplane (Jefferson Airplane)
5) Blues for Allah (Grateful Dead)
6) Wedding Bell Blues (The Fifth Dimension)
7) Deacon Blues (Steely Dan)
8) Bell Bottom Blues (Alma Cogan)
9) Poor Man's Moody Blues (Barclay James Harvest)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme = Song title contains the word "blues" however all traditional blues and blues-rock performers are excluded from consideration...

1) G.I. Blues (Elvis Presley)
2) Wolverine Blues (Entombed)
3) I Guess That's Why They Call It The Blues (Elton John)
4) Blues from an Airplane (Jefferson Airplane)
5) Blues for Allah (Grateful Dead)
6) Wedding Bell Blues (The Fifth Dimension)
7) Deacon Blues (Steely Dan)
8) Bell Bottom Blues (Alma Cogan)
9) Poor Man's Moody Blues (Barclay James Harvest) 
10) When Will The Blues Leave? (Ornette Coleman)

Peace


----------



## philoctetes

Theme = Vanity

1) Queen Bitch (Bowie)


----------



## Duncan

Theme = Vanity

1) Queen Bitch (Bowie)
2) Riding to Vanity Fair (Paul McCartney)


----------



## philoctetes

Theme = Vanity

1) Queen Bitch (Bowie)
2) Riding to Vanity Fair (Paul McCartney) 
3) Waiting in Vain (Bob Marley)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme = Vanity

1) Queen Bitch (Bowie)
2) Riding to Vanity Fair (Paul McCartney)
3) Waiting in Vain (Bob Marley)
4) You're so vain (Carly Simon)


----------



## KenOC

Deleted again... ​​


----------



## philoctetes

Theme = Vanity

1) Queen Bitch (Bowie)
2) Riding to Vanity Fair (Paul McCartney)
3) Waiting in Vain (Bob Marley)
4) You're so vain (Carly Simon) 
5) Train in Vain (The Clash)


----------



## Josquin13

Theme = Vanity

1) Queen Bitch (Bowie)
2) Riding to Vanity Fair (Paul McCartney)
3) Waiting in Vain (Bob Marley)
4) You're so vain (Carly Simon)
5) Train in Vain (The Clash)
6) From the Edge of the Deep Green Sea ("love in vain": The Cure)


----------



## KenOC

Theme = Vanity

1) Queen Bitch (Bowie)
2) Riding to Vanity Fair (Paul McCartney)
3) Waiting in Vain (Bob Marley)
4) You're so vain (Carly Simon)
5) Train in Vain (The Clash)
6) From the Edge of the Deep Green Sea ("love in vain": The Cure)
7) Love in Vain (Robert Leroy Johnson/Rolling Stones)
​


----------



## poodlebites

Theme = Vanity

1) Queen Bitch (Bowie)
2) Riding to Vanity Fair (Paul McCartney)
3) Waiting in Vain (Bob Marley)
4) You're so vain (Carly Simon)
5) Train in Vain (The Clash)
6) From the Edge of the Deep Green Sea ("love in vain": The Cure)
7) Love in Vain (Robert Leroy Johnson/Rolling Stones)
8) Vanity Mirror (Redd Kross)


----------



## Duncan

Theme = Vanity

1) Queen Bitch (Bowie)
2) Riding to Vanity Fair (Paul McCartney)
3) Waiting in Vain (Bob Marley)
4) You're so vain (Carly Simon)
5) Train in Vain (The Clash)
6) From the Edge of the Deep Green Sea ("love in vain": The Cure)
7) Love in Vain (Robert Leroy Johnson/Rolling Stones)
8) Vanity Mirror (Redd Kross)
9) Vanity Kills (ABC)


----------



## Room2201974

Theme = Vanity

1) Queen Bitch (Bowie)
2) Riding to Vanity Fair (Paul McCartney)
3) Waiting in Vain (Bob Marley)
4) You're so vain (Carly Simon)
5) Train in Vain (The Clash)
6) From the Edge of the Deep Green Sea ("love in vain": The Cure)
7) Love in Vain (Robert Leroy Johnson/Rolling Stones)
8) Vanity Mirror (Redd Kross)
9) Vanity Kills (ABC)
10) I'm Too Sexy (Right Said Fred)

New Topic = Ultimate put downs

1) Positively 4th Street (Dylan)


----------



## D Smith

New Topic = Ultimate put downs

1) Positively 4th Street (Dylan)
2) You Don't Own Me (Lesley Gore)


----------



## Duncan

New Topic = Ultimate put downs

1) Positively 4th Street (Dylan)
2) You Don't Own Me (Lesley Gore)
3) Go Your Own Way (Fleetwood Mac)


----------



## Room2201974

New Topic = Ultimate put downs

1) Positively 4th Street (Dylan)
2) You Don't Own Me (Lesley Gore)
3) Go Your Own Way (Fleetwood Mac)
4) How Do You Sleep? (John Lennon)


----------



## Duncan

New Topic = Ultimate put downs

1) Positively 4th Street (Dylan)
2) You Don't Own Me (Lesley Gore)
3) Go Your Own Way (Fleetwood Mac)
4) How Do You Sleep? (John Lennon)
5) Scum (Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds)


----------



## Room2201974

New Topic = Ultimate put downs

1) Positively 4th Street (Dylan)
2) You Don't Own Me (Lesley Gore)
3) Go Your Own Way (Fleetwood Mac)
4) How Do You Sleep? (John Lennon)
5) Scum (Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds)
6) Just Like A Woman (Dylan)


----------



## philoctetes

New Topic = Ultimate put downs

1) Positively 4th Street (Dylan)
2) You Don't Own Me (Lesley Gore)
3) Go Your Own Way (Fleetwood Mac)
4) How Do You Sleep? (John Lennon)
5) Scum (Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds)
6) Just Like A Woman (Dylan) 
7) Dr. Bogenbroom (Jethro Tull)


----------



## Rogerx

New Topic = Ultimate put downs

1) Positively 4th Street (Dylan)
2) You Don't Own Me (Lesley Gore)
3) Go Your Own Way (Fleetwood Mac)
4) How Do You Sleep? (John Lennon)
5) Scum (Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds)
6) Just Like A Woman (Dylan)
7) Dr. Bogenbroom (Jethro Tull)
8) U.G.L.Y (Daphne & Celeste)


----------



## Duncan

New Topic = Ultimate put downs

1) Positively 4th Street (Dylan)
2) You Don't Own Me (Lesley Gore)
3) Go Your Own Way (Fleetwood Mac)
4) How Do You Sleep? (John Lennon)
5) Scum (Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds)
6) Just Like A Woman (Dylan)
7) Dr. Bogenbroom (Jethro Tull)
8) U.G.L.Y (Daphne & Celeste)
9) H-A-T-R-E-D (Tonio K)


----------



## Tchaikov6

New Topic = Ultimate put downs

1) Positively 4th Street (Dylan)
2) You Don't Own Me (Lesley Gore)
3) Go Your Own Way (Fleetwood Mac)
4) How Do You Sleep? (John Lennon)
5) Scum (Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds)
6) Just Like A Woman (Dylan)
7) Dr. Bogenbroom (Jethro Tull)
8) U.G.L.Y (Daphne & Celeste)
9) H-A-T-R-E-D (Tonio K)
10) Roll Over Beethoven (Chuck Berry)


----------



## Duncan

I reached out to Tchaikov6 via PM at 11:30 am Eastern time (Canada) and requested a new theme - no response so far - after one hour of inactivity consider the new theme fair game for whoever arrives here first to claim it...

*Update: no response after one hour - abandoned theme - it's now officially fair game for whoever arrives here first to claim it.*

After 90 minutes with no response I'll take it...

Jump to the 2:35 mark to understand the next theme's reference -


----------



## Duncan

*New theme = "More Cowbell" i.e. songs that prominently feature the sound of a cowbell...*

And remember to copy and paste the theme, eh? - Thanks!

1) Don't Fear the Reaper (Blue Öyster Cult)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme = "More Cowbell" i.e. songs that prominently feature the sound of a cowbell...

And remember to copy and paste the theme, eh? - Thanks!

1) Don't Fear the Reaper (Blue Öyster Cult)
2) Honky Tonk Woman (Rolling Stones)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme = "More Cowbell" i.e. songs that prominently feature the sound of a cowbell...

1) Don't Fear the Reaper (Blue Öyster Cult)
2) Honky Tonk Woman (Rolling Stones) 
3) Drive My Car (The Beatles)


----------



## D Smith

New theme = "More Cowbell" i.e. songs that prominently feature the sound of a cowbell...

1) Don't Fear the Reaper (Blue Öyster Cult)
2) Honky Tonk Woman (Rolling Stones) 
3) Drive My Car (The Beatles)
4) Poor, Poor Pitiful Me (Linda Ronstadt)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = "More Cowbell" i.e. songs that prominently feature the sound of a cowbell...

1) Don't Fear the Reaper (Blue Öyster Cult)
2) Honky Tonk Woman (Rolling Stones)
3) Drive My Car (The Beatles)
4) Poor, Poor Pitiful Me (Linda Ronstadt)
5) Mississippi Queen (Mountain)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme = "More Cowbell" i.e. songs that prominently feature the sound of a cowbell...

1) Don't Fear the Reaper (Blue Öyster Cult)
2) Honky Tonk Woman (Rolling Stones)
3) Drive My Car (The Beatles)
4) Poor, Poor Pitiful Me (Linda Ronstadt)
5) Mississippi Queen (Mountain)
6) A Hard Days Night (The Beatles)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme = "More Cowbell" i.e. songs that prominently feature the sound of a cowbell...

1) Don't Fear the Reaper (Blue Öyster Cult)
2) Honky Tonk Woman (Rolling Stones)
3) Drive My Car (The Beatles)
4) Poor, Poor Pitiful Me (Linda Ronstadt)
5) Mississippi Queen (Mountain)
6) A Hard Days Night (The Beatles)
7) Pigs (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = "More Cowbell" i.e. songs that prominently feature the sound of a cowbell...

1) Don't Fear the Reaper (Blue Öyster Cult)
2) Honky Tonk Woman (Rolling Stones)
3) Drive My Car (The Beatles)
4) Poor, Poor Pitiful Me (Linda Ronstadt)
5) Mississippi Queen (Mountain)
6) A Hard Days Night (The Beatles)
7) Pigs (Pink Floyd)
8) The Time Has Come Today (The Chambers Brothers)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme = "More Cowbell" i.e. songs that prominently feature the sound of a cowbell...

1) Don't Fear the Reaper (Blue Öyster Cult)
2) Honky Tonk Woman (Rolling Stones)
3) Drive My Car (The Beatles)
4) Poor, Poor Pitiful Me (Linda Ronstadt)
5) Mississippi Queen (Mountain)
6) A Hard Days Night (The Beatles)
7) Pigs (Pink Floyd)
8) The Time Has Come Today (The Chambers Brothers)
9) We're an American Band (Grand Funk Railroad)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme = "More Cowbell" i.e. songs that prominently feature the sound of a cowbell...

1) Don't Fear the Reaper (Blue Öyster Cult)
2) Honky Tonk Woman (Rolling Stones)
3) Drive My Car (The Beatles)
4) Poor, Poor Pitiful Me (Linda Ronstadt)
5) Mississippi Queen (Mountain)
6) A Hard Days Night (The Beatles)
7) Pigs (Pink Floyd)
8) The Time Has Come Today (The Chambers Brothers)
9) We're an American Band (Grand Funk Railroad) 
10) Incense & Peppermints (Strawberry Alarm Clock)

Cool list...


----------



## philoctetes

New topic, a popular one - Aliens!

1) Please Mr Spaceman (The Byrds)


----------



## Rogerx

New topic, a popular one - Aliens!

1) Please Mr Spaceman (The Byrds)
2) Aliens Exist (Blink-182)


----------



## Art Rock

New topic, a popular one - Aliens!

1) Please Mr Spaceman (The Byrds)
2) Aliens Exist (Blink-182)
3) Calling occupants of interplanetary craft (Klaatu)


----------



## Rogerx

New topic, a popular one - Aliens!

1) Please Mr Spaceman (The Byrds)
2) Aliens Exist (Blink-182)
3) Calling occupants of interplanetary craft (Klaatu)
4)I Married a Monster from Outer Space (John Cooper Clarke)


----------



## Art Rock

New topic, a popular one - Aliens!

1) Please Mr Spaceman (The Byrds)
2) Aliens Exist (Blink-182)
3) Calling occupants of interplanetary craft (Klaatu)
4) I Married a Monster from Outer Space (John Cooper Clarke)
5) Loving the alien (David Bowie)


----------



## Rogerx

New topic, a popular one - Aliens!

1) Please Mr Spaceman (The Byrds)
2) Aliens Exist (Blink-182)
3) Calling occupants of interplanetary craft (Klaatu)
4) I Married a Monster from Outer Space (John Cooper Clarke)
5) Loving the alien (David Bowie)
6)I've Seen the Saucers ( Elton John)


----------



## Room2201974

New topic, a popular one - Aliens!

1) Please Mr Spaceman (The Byrds)
2) Aliens Exist (Blink-182)
3) Calling occupants of interplanetary craft (Klaatu)
4) I Married a Monster from Outer Space (John Cooper Clarke)
5) Loving the alien (David Bowie)
6) I've Seen the Saucers ( Elton John)
7) Have You Seen The Saucers? (Jefferson Airplane)


----------



## Duncan

New topic, a popular one - Aliens!

1) Please Mr Spaceman (The Byrds)
2) Aliens Exist (Blink-182)
3) Calling occupants of interplanetary craft (Klaatu)
4) I Married a Monster from Outer Space (John Cooper Clarke)
5) Loving the alien (David Bowie)
6) I've Seen the Saucers ( Elton John)
7) Have You Seen The Saucers? (Jefferson Airplane)
8) Illegal Alien (Genesis)


----------



## D Smith

New topic, a popular one - Aliens!

1) Please Mr Spaceman (The Byrds)
2) Aliens Exist (Blink-182)
3) Calling occupants of interplanetary craft (Klaatu)
4) I Married a Monster from Outer Space (John Cooper Clarke)
5) Loving the alien (David Bowie)
6) I've Seen the Saucers ( Elton John)
7) Have You Seen The Saucers? (Jefferson Airplane)
8) Illegal Alien (Genesis)
9) Purple People Eater (Sheb Wooley)


----------



## Art Rock

New topic, a popular one - Aliens!

1) Please Mr Spaceman (The Byrds)
2) Aliens Exist (Blink-182)
3) Calling occupants of interplanetary craft (Klaatu)
4) I Married a Monster from Outer Space (John Cooper Clarke)
5) Loving the alien (David Bowie)
6) I've Seen the Saucers ( Elton John)
7) Have You Seen The Saucers? (Jefferson Airplane)
8) Illegal Alien (Genesis)
9) Purple People Eater (Sheb Wooley)
10) The eve of the war (Jeff Wayne)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Africa but not Toto.

1) Nightboat to Cairo (Madness)


----------



## Duncan

Theme: Africa but not Toto.

1) Nightboat to Cairo (Madness)
2) Biko (Peter Gabriel)


----------



## Room2201974

Theme: Africa but not Toto.

1) Nightboat to Cairo (Madness)
2) Biko (Peter Gabriel)
3) Marrakesh Express (CSN)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Africa but not Toto.

1) Nightboat to Cairo (Madness)
2) Biko (Peter Gabriel)
3) Marrakesh Express (CSN)
4)African Mailman( Nina Simone )


----------



## Duncan

Theme: Africa but not Toto.

1) Nightboat to Cairo (Madness)
2) Biko (Peter Gabriel)
3) Marrakesh Express (CSN)
4) African Mailman( Nina Simone )
5) Africa Unite (Bob Marley and the Wailers)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Africa but not Toto.

1) Nightboat to Cairo (Madness)
2) Biko (Peter Gabriel)
3) Marrakesh Express (CSN)
4) African Mailman( Nina Simone )
5) Africa Unite (Bob Marley and the Wailers)
6) Under African skies (Paul Simon, with Linda Ronstadt)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Africa but not Toto.

1) Nightboat to Cairo (Madness)
2) Biko (Peter Gabriel)
3) Marrakesh Express (CSN)
4) African Mailman( Nina Simone )
5) Africa Unite (Bob Marley and the Wailers)
6) Under African skies (Paul Simon, with Linda Ronstadt)
7)African sunrise (John Denver)


----------



## D Smith

Theme: Africa but not Toto.

1) Nightboat to Cairo (Madness)
2) Biko (Peter Gabriel)
3) Marrakesh Express (CSN)
4) African Mailman( Nina Simone )
5) Africa Unite (Bob Marley and the Wailers)
6) Under African skies (Paul Simon, with Linda Ronstadt)
7)African sunrise (John Denver)
8) The Lion Sleeps Tonight (The Tokens)


----------



## Duncan

Theme: Africa but not Toto.

1) Nightboat to Cairo (Madness)
2) Biko (Peter Gabriel)
3) Marrakesh Express (CSN)
4) African Mailman( Nina Simone )
5) Africa Unite (Bob Marley and the Wailers)
6) Under African skies (Paul Simon, with Linda Ronstadt)
7)African sunrise (John Denver)
8) The Lion Sleeps Tonight (The Tokens)
9) Do They Know It's Christmas? (Band Aid)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Africa but not Toto.

1) Nightboat to Cairo (Madness)
2) Biko (Peter Gabriel)
3) Marrakesh Express (CSN)
4) African Mailman( Nina Simone )
5) Africa Unite (Bob Marley and the Wailers)
6) Under African skies (Paul Simon, with Linda Ronstadt)
7)African sunrise (John Denver)
8) The Lion Sleeps Tonight (The Tokens)
9) In Zaire(Johnny Wakelin)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme: Africa but not Toto.

1) Nightboat to Cairo (Madness)
2) Biko (Peter Gabriel)
3) Marrakesh Express (CSN)
4) African Mailman( Nina Simone )
5) Africa Unite (Bob Marley and the Wailers)
6) Under African skies (Paul Simon, with Linda Ronstadt)
7)African sunrise (John Denver)
8) The Lion Sleeps Tonight (The Tokens)
9) In Zaire(Johnny Wakelin)
10) Water No Get Enemy (Fela Kuti)


----------



## Duncan

Thread crash - corrected list...

RogerX had the tenth selection - Kjetil posted before I could post the correction.

RogerX has 30 minutes to post a new theme - it's 9:30 Eastern Time (Canada) - if he fails to do so the theme by default goes to Kjetil...

Theme: Africa but not Toto.

1) Nightboat to Cairo (Madness)
2) Biko (Peter Gabriel)
3) Marrakesh Express (CSN)
4) African Mailman( Nina Simone )
5) Africa Unite (Bob Marley and the Wailers)
6) Under African skies (Paul Simon, with Linda Ronstadt)
7)African sunrise (John Denver)
8) The Lion Sleeps Tonight (The Tokens)
9) Do They Know It's Christmas? (Band Aid)
10) In Zaire(Johnny Wakelin)

Update: no response from either after one hour - default to next theme...


----------



## millionrainbows

Song for whatever subject gets posted: "Nothing" by Cowboys International


----------



## Duncan

*New theme = soundtrack for a heroin addict... 
*
Copy and paste the theme, eh? - Thanks!

1) Needle and the Damage Done (Neil Young)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = soundtrack for a heroin addict...

Copy and paste the theme, eh? - Thanks!

1) Needle and the Damage Done (Neil Young)
2) Eight Miles High (Golden Earring)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = soundtrack for a heroin addict...

Copy and paste the theme, eh? - Thanks!

1) Needle and the Damage Done (Neil Young)
2) Eight Miles High (Golden Earring)
3) Cold Turkey (Plastic Ono Band)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme = soundtrack for a heroin addict...

1) Needle and the Damage Done (Neil Young)
2) Eight Miles High (Golden Earring)
3) Cold Turkey (Plastic Ono Band) 
4) How Do You Think It Feels? (Lou Reed)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = soundtrack for a heroin addict...

1) Needle and the Damage Done (Neil Young)
2) Eight Miles High (Golden Earring)
3) Cold Turkey (Plastic Ono Band)
4) How Do You Think It Feels? (Lou Reed)
5)Cold Blue Steel And Sweet Fire (Joni Mitchell)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme = soundtrack for a heroin addict...

1) Needle and the Damage Done (Neil Young)
2) Eight Miles High (Golden Earring)
3) Cold Turkey (Plastic Ono Band)
4) How Do You Think It Feels? (Lou Reed)
5) Cold Blue Steel And Sweet Fire (Joni Mitchell)
6) Happiness Is A Warm Gun (The Beatles)


----------



## senza sordino

New theme = soundtrack for a heroin addict...

1) Needle and the Damage Done (Neil Young)
2) Eight Miles High (Golden Earring)
3) Cold Turkey (Plastic Ono Band)
4) How Do You Think It Feels? (Lou Reed)
5)Cold Blue Steel And Sweet Fire (Joni Mitchell)
6) Happiness is a warm gun (Beatles)
7) Heroin (Velvet Underground)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = soundtrack for a heroin addict...

1) Needle and the Damage Done (Neil Young)
2) Eight Miles High (Golden Earring)
3) Cold Turkey (Plastic Ono Band)
4) How Do You Think It Feels? (Lou Reed)
5)Cold Blue Steel And Sweet Fire (Joni Mitchell)
6) Happiness is a warm gun (Beatles)
7) Heroin (Velvet Underground)
8) Hurt (Nine Inch Nails)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme = soundtrack for a heroin addict...

1) Needle and the Damage Done (Neil Young)
2) Eight Miles High (Golden Earring)
3) Cold Turkey (Plastic Ono Band)
4) How Do You Think It Feels? (Lou Reed)
5) Cold Blue Steel And Sweet Fire (Joni Mitchell)
6) Happiness Is A Warm Gun (Beatles)
7) Heroin (Velvet Underground)
8) Hurt (Nine Inch Nails)
9) Captain Jack (Billy Joel)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme = soundtrack for a heroin addict...

1) Needle and the Damage Done (Neil Young)
2) Eight Miles High (Golden Earring)
3) Cold Turkey (Plastic Ono Band)
4) How Do You Think It Feels? (Lou Reed)
5) Cold Blue Steel And Sweet Fire (Joni Mitchell)
6) Happiness Is A Warm Gun (Beatles)
7) Heroin (Velvet Underground)
8) Hurt (Nine Inch Nails)
9) Captain Jack (Billy Joel)
10)Tillsammans Är Vi Allt (Together We're Everything) (Shining)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Is the Swedish song approved? If so...
new theme: guitars


----------



## senza sordino

Is the Swedish song approved? If so...
I don't speak Swedish. You're our closest expert I'd reckon. 

new theme: guitars

1) Little Guitars (Van Halen)


----------



## D Smith

new theme: guitars

1) Little Guitars (Van Halen)
2) Guitar Boogie Shuffle (The Virtues)


----------



## Room2201974

new theme: guitars

1) Little Guitars (Van Halen)
2) Guitar Boogie Shuffle (The Virtues)
3) Lucille (B.B. King)


----------



## Josquin13

new theme: guitars

1) Little Guitars (Van Halen)
2) Guitar Boogie Shuffle (The Virtues)
3) Lucille (B.B. King)
4) While My Guitar Gently Weeps (The Beatles)


----------



## philoctetes

new theme: guitars

1) Little Guitars (Van Halen)
2) Guitar Boogie Shuffle (The Virtues)
3) Lucille (B.B. King)
4) While My Guitar Gently Weeps (The Beatles) 
5) Guitarzan (Ray Stevens)


----------



## Rogerx

new theme: guitars

1) Little Guitars (Van Halen)
2) Guitar Boogie Shuffle (The Virtues)
3) Lucille (B.B. King)
4) While My Guitar Gently Weeps (The Beatles)
5) Guitarzan (Ray Stevens)
6)My Guitar Wants To Kill Your Mama (The Mothers of Invention )


----------



## ldiat

1) Layla derek and the dominos
2) Hey Joe jimmy hendrick
3) whipping post Allman bros band
4)blue sky Allman bros band
5)BLACK SABBATH - "Iron Man
6) i'm a man, chicago transit authority
7)Piece of My Heart, big brother and the holding co.


----------



## Art Rock

^ not what this game is about.

new theme: guitars

1) Little Guitars (Van Halen)
2) Guitar Boogie Shuffle (The Virtues)
3) Lucille (B.B. King)
4) While My Guitar Gently Weeps (The Beatles)
5) Guitarzan (Ray Stevens)
6) My Guitar Wants To Kill Your Mama (The Mothers of Invention )
7) The Guitar King (Hank the Knife and the Jets)


----------



## ldiat

Art Rock said:


> ^ not what this game is about.
> 
> new theme: guitars
> 
> 1) Little Guitars (Van Halen)
> 2) Guitar Boogie Shuffle (The Virtues)
> 3) Lucille (B.B. King)
> 4) While My Guitar Gently Weeps (The Beatles)
> 5) Guitarzan (Ray Stevens)
> 6) My Guitar Wants To Kill Your Mama (The Mothers of Invention )
> 7) The Guitar King (Hank the Knife and the Jets)


oh i was told about it sorry just call me dummy!


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: guitars

1) Little Guitars (Van Halen)
2) Guitar Boogie Shuffle (The Virtues)
3) Lucille (B.B. King)
4) While My Guitar Gently Weeps (The Beatles)
5) Guitarzan (Ray Stevens)
6) My Guitar Wants To Kill Your Mama (The Mothers of Invention )
7) The Guitar King (Hank the Knife and the Jets)
8) Perfectly Good Guitar(John Hiatt)


----------



## poodlebites

New theme: guitars

1) Little Guitars (Van Halen)
2) Guitar Boogie Shuffle (The Virtues)
3) Lucille (B.B. King)
4) While My Guitar Gently Weeps (The Beatles)
5) Guitarzan (Ray Stevens)
6) My Guitar Wants To Kill Your Mama (The Mothers of Invention )
7) The Guitar King (Hank the Knife and the Jets)
8) Perfectly Good Guitar(John Hiatt)
9) Murder by Guitar (Crime)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: guitars

1) Little Guitars (Van Halen)
2) Guitar Boogie Shuffle (The Virtues)
3) Lucille (B.B. King)
4) While My Guitar Gently Weeps (The Beatles)
5) Guitarzan (Ray Stevens)
6) My Guitar Wants To Kill Your Mama (The Mothers of Invention )
7) The Guitar King (Hank the Knife and the Jets)
8) Perfectly Good Guitar(John Hiatt)
9) Murder by Guitar (Crime)
10)A Steel Guitar and a Glass of Wine (Paul Anka)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs about Chicago. 


1)Chicago (That Toddlin' Town) Tony Bennett .


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Songs about Chicago. 


1) Chicago (That Toddlin' Town) Tony Bennett
2) Sweet Home Chicago (Robert Johnson)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs about Chicago.


1) Chicago (That Toddlin' Town) Tony Bennett
2) Sweet Home Chicago (Robert Johnson)
3)Sweet Home Chicago(The Blues Brothers)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Songs about Chicago.


1) Chicago (That Toddlin' Town) Tony Bennett
2) Sweet Home Chicago (Robert Johnson)
3) Sweet Home Chicago (The Blues Brothers)
4) OK Chicago (Resonance)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs about Chicago.


1) Chicago (That Toddlin' Town) Tony Bennett
2) Sweet Home Chicago (Robert Johnson)
3) Sweet Home Chicago (The Blues Brothers)
4) OK Chicago (Resonance)
5)Living in Chicago (The Bee Gees)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Songs about Chicago.


1) Chicago (That Toddlin' Town) Tony Bennett
2) Sweet Home Chicago (Robert Johnson)
3) Sweet Home Chicago (The Blues Brothers)
4) OK Chicago (Resonance)
5) Living in Chicago (The Bee Gees)
6) The night Chicago died (Paperlace)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs about Chicago.


1) Chicago (That Toddlin' Town) Tony Bennett
2) Sweet Home Chicago (Robert Johnson)
3) Sweet Home Chicago (The Blues Brothers)
4) OK Chicago (Resonance)
5) Living in Chicago (The Bee Gees)
6) The night Chicago died (Paperlace)
7) We're All Crazy in Chicago (Jonathon Brandmeier)


----------



## poodlebites

New theme: Songs about Chicago.


1) Chicago (That Toddlin' Town) Tony Bennett
2) Sweet Home Chicago (Robert Johnson)
3) Sweet Home Chicago (The Blues Brothers)
4) OK Chicago (Resonance)
5) Living in Chicago (The Bee Gees)
6) The night Chicago died (Paperlace)
7) We're All Crazy in Chicago (Jonathon Brandmeier)
8) Chicago (The Phantom Brothers) 

The song was composed by The Phantom Brothers but the version I know is by Doctor Explosion.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Songs about Chicago.


1) Chicago (That Toddlin' Town) Tony Bennett
2) Sweet Home Chicago (Robert Johnson)
3) Sweet Home Chicago (The Blues Brothers)
4) OK Chicago (Resonance)
5) Living in Chicago (The Bee Gees)
6) The night Chicago died (Paperlace)
7) We're All Crazy in Chicago (Jonathon Brandmeier)
8) Chicago (The Phantom Brothers)
9) Bad bad Leroy Brown (Jim Croce)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs about Chicago.


1) Chicago (That Toddlin' Town) Tony Bennett
2) Sweet Home Chicago (Robert Johnson)
3) Sweet Home Chicago (The Blues Brothers)
4) OK Chicago (Resonance)
5) Living in Chicago (The Bee Gees)
6) The night Chicago died (Paperlace)
7) We're All Crazy in Chicago (Jonathon Brandmeier)
8) Chicago (The Phantom Brothers)
9) Bad bad Leroy Brown (Jim Croce)
10) Meet me in Chicago ( Buddy Guy)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Song about Winter ( no Christmas songs )

1) Wintertime Love (Doors)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: Song about Winter ( no Christmas songs )

1) Wintertime Love (Doors)
2) Hazy Shade Of Winter (Simon and Garfunkel)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Song about Winter ( no Christmas songs )

1) Wintertime Love (Doors)
2) Hazy Shade Of Winter (Simon and Garfunkel)
3) Her kommer vinteren (Jokke) hey it's Norwegian!


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Song about Winter ( no Christmas songs )

1) Wintertime Love (Doors)
2) Hazy Shade Of Winter (Simon and Garfunkel)
3) Her kommer vinteren (Jokke) hey it's Norwegian!
4) Winter (Tori Amos)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Song about Winter ( no Christmas songs )

1) Wintertime Love (Doors)
2) Hazy Shade Of Winter (Simon and Garfunkel)
3) Her kommer vinteren (Jokke) hey it's Norwegian!
4) Winter (Tori Amos)
5)Walk out to winter(Aztec Camera)


----------



## Duncan

Rogerx said:


> New theme: Songs about Chicago.
> 
> 1) Chicago (That Toddlin' Town) Tony Bennett
> 2) Sweet Home Chicago (Robert Johnson)
> 3) Sweet Home Chicago (The Blues Brothers)
> 4) OK Chicago (Resonance)
> 5) Living in Chicago (The Bee Gees)
> 6) The night Chicago died (Paperlace)
> 7) We're All Crazy in Chicago (Jonathon Brandmeier)
> 8) Chicago (The Phantom Brothers)
> 9) Bad bad Leroy Brown (Jim Croce)
> 10) Meet me in Chicago ( Buddy Guy)


Songs # 2 and 3 are the exact same song done by different artists - it's a little too late to worry about that now - but in the future there should probably be a clarification about a rule preventing multiple versions of the same song within one theme.


----------



## Duncan

New theme: Song about Winter ( no Christmas songs )

1) Wintertime Love (Doors)
2) Hazy Shade Of Winter (Simon and Garfunkel)
3) Her kommer vinteren (Jokke) hey it's Norwegian!
4) Winter (Tori Amos)
5)Walk out to winter(Aztec Camera)
6) Winter Winter (The Waterboys)


----------



## Art Rock

*The rules if you're new to the game:

[1] Look at the current theme. Come up with another song fitting that topic.
[2] The same song cannot be use twice in one theme, even if it is by different performers.
[3] Songs titles must be in English.
[4] Copy/paste the most recent post (including the theme) and add yours.
[5] Do not paste twice in a row within the same theme.

The theme is finished once ten songs have been posted. The player who posted the tenth and final song gets to define the next theme (and usually posts the first song to the new theme). If the player does not post a new theme within 30 minutes, anyone else can determine the new theme.

It would be helpful if early in each theme (preferably in the first post), someone posts a link to this post to show the rules.*


----------



## poodlebites

New theme: Song about Winter ( no Christmas songs )

1) Wintertime Love (Doors)
2) Hazy Shade Of Winter (Simon and Garfunkel)
3) Her kommer vinteren (Jokke) hey it's Norwegian!
4) Winter (Tori Amos)
5) Walk out to winter (Aztec Camera)
6) Winter Winter (The Waterboys)
7) Winterlong (Neil Young)


----------



## Art Rock

I think post 886 covers the issues we've had once in while. If we regularly include a link to post 886 (preferably early in a theme, best in the first post for the new theme), we should be good to go. If everyone's fine with that, I'll add a line to that respect in the 'rules'.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Song about Winter ( no Christmas songs )

1) Wintertime Love (Doors)
2) Hazy Shade Of Winter (Simon and Garfunkel)
3) Her kommer vinteren (Jokke) hey it's Norwegian!
4) Winter (Tori Amos)
5) Walk out to winter (Aztec Camera)
6) Winter Winter (The Waterboys)
7) Winterlong (Neil Young)
8) Wintertime (Kayak)


----------



## Duncan

New theme: Song about Winter ( no Christmas songs )

1) Wintertime Love (Doors)
2) Hazy Shade Of Winter (Simon and Garfunkel)
3) Her kommer vinteren (Jokke) hey it's Norwegian!
4) Winter (Tori Amos)
5) Walk out to winter (Aztec Camera)
6) Winter Winter (The Waterboys)
7) Winterlong (Neil Young)
8) Wintertime (Kayak)
9) Ring Out Solstice Bells (Jethro Tull)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Song about Winter ( no Christmas songs )

1) Wintertime Love (Doors)
2) Hazy Shade Of Winter (Simon and Garfunkel)
3) Her kommer vinteren (Jokke) hey it's Norwegian!
4) Winter (Tori Amos)
5) Walk out to winter (Aztec Camera)
6) Winter Winter (The Waterboys)
7) Winterlong (Neil Young)
8) Wintertime (Kayak)
9) Ring Out Solstice Bells (Jethro Tull)
10) I can see the sun in late December (Lucifer)

Next theme soon.


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: South America

1) Rio (Maywood)

Rules of this game are here.


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: South America

1) Rio (Maywood)
2) Amazona( Roxy Music )


----------



## D Smith

Theme: South America

1) Rio (Maywood)
2) Amazona( Roxy Music )
3) The Girl From Ipanema (Astrud Gilberto)


----------



## Duncan

Theme: South America

1) Rio (Maywood)
2) Amazona( Roxy Music )
3) The Girl From Ipanema (Astrud Gilberto)
4) El Cóndor Pasa (If I Could) (Simon and Garfunkel)


----------



## Room2201974

Theme: South America

1) Rio (Maywood)
2) Amazona( Roxy Music )
3) The Girl From Ipanema (Astrud Gilberto)
4) El Cóndor Pasa (If I Could) (Simon and Garfunkel)
5) I Go To Rio (Peter Allen)


----------



## Duncan

Theme: South America

1) Rio (Maywood)
2) Amazona( Roxy Music )
3) The Girl From Ipanema (Astrud Gilberto)
4) El Cóndor Pasa (If I Could) (Simon and Garfunkel)
5) I Go To Rio (Peter Allen)
6) Don't Cry for Me, Argentina (Julie Covington - "Evita")


----------



## Duncan

Art Rock said:


> *The rules if you're new to the game:
> 
> [3] Songs may be in other languages, but please translate the title into English then.
> 
> *


I would respectfully disagree with the inclusion of the above (which isn't directed towards Kjetil who adds a great deal to the game due to his extended musical palette) as a level playing field requires that each of us draw upon the same musical repertoire based upon the English language to provide suitable answers to the themes submitted.

Those who are bi- and tri-lingual have access to one or two additional bodies of musical repertoire to draw upon and thus have a distinctly unfair advantage over the monolingual members who are participating. A rough count lists English, German, Dutch, Norwegian, Swedish, and French as the languages spoken by the members participating and it is not entirely inconceivable that we could have a theme with 10 responses in 5 or more languages other than English which would thus have the unintended consequence of discouraging further participation.

New themes are always looked to with anticipation as we attempt to provide thoughtful replies to complex theme concepts but that would be nullified by some being able to access a second or third body of musical repertoire which is unavailable to the majority of players within the game.

I'm in favour of dropping # 3 in order to ensure the continued fairness of the game.

- Duncan


----------



## Duncan

Re-printing current theme and responses - 

Theme: South America

1) Rio (Maywood)
2) Amazona( Roxy Music )
3) The Girl From Ipanema (Astrud Gilberto)
4) El Cóndor Pasa (If I Could) (Simon and Garfunkel)
5) I Go To Rio (Peter Allen)
6) Don't Cry for Me, Argentina (Julie Covington - "Evita")


----------



## poodlebites

Theme: South America

1) Rio (Maywood)
2) Amazona (Roxy Music)
3) The Girl From Ipanema (Astrud Gilberto)
4) El Cóndor Pasa (If I Could) (Simon and Garfunkel)
5) I Go To Rio (Peter Allen)
6) Don't Cry for Me, Argentina (Julie Covington - "Evita")
7) Bahia (John Coltrane)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme: South America

1) Rio (Maywood)
2) Amazona (Roxy Music)
3) The Girl From Ipanema (Astrud Gilberto)
4) El Cóndor Pasa (If I Could) (Simon and Garfunkel)
5) I Go To Rio (Peter Allen)
6) Don't Cry for Me, Argentina (Julie Covington - "Evita")
7) Bahia (John Coltrane)
8) Tico-tico (Zequinha de Abreu)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: South America

1) Rio (Maywood)
2) Amazona (Roxy Music)
3) The Girl From Ipanema (Astrud Gilberto)
4) El Cóndor Pasa (If I Could) (Simon and Garfunkel)
5) I Go To Rio (Peter Allen)
6) Don't Cry for Me, Argentina (Julie Covington - "Evita")
7) Bahia (John Coltrane)
8)Copacabana (Barry Manilow)


----------



## Duncan

Theme: South America

1) Rio (Maywood)
2) Amazona (Roxy Music)
3) The Girl From Ipanema (Astrud Gilberto)
4) El Cóndor Pasa (If I Could) (Simon and Garfunkel)
5) I Go To Rio (Peter Allen)
6) Don't Cry for Me, Argentina (Julie Covington - "Evita")
7) Bahia (John Coltrane)
8) Tico-tico (Zequinha de Abreu)
9) Copacabana (Barry Manilow)
10) Sambadrome (Big Audio Dynamite)




New theme = telephones...

1) Hanging on the Telephone (Blondie)


----------



## Art Rock

Mollie John said:


> I would respectfully disagree with the inclusion of the above (which isn't directed towards Kjetil who adds a great deal to the game due to his extended musical palette) as a level playing field requires that each of us draw upon the same musical repertoire based upon the English language to provide suitable answers to the themes submitted.
> 
> Those who are bi- and tri-lingual have access to one or two additional bodies of musical repertoire to draw upon and thus have a distinctly unfair advantage over the monolingual members who are participating. A rough count lists English, German, Dutch, Norwegian, Swedish, and French as the languages spoken by the members participating and it is not entirely inconceivable that we could have a theme with 10 responses in 5 or more languages other than English which would thus have the unintended consequence of discouraging further participation.
> 
> New themes are always looked to with anticipation as we attempt to provide thoughtful replies to complex theme concepts but that would be nullified by some being able to access a second or third body of musical repertoire which is unavailable to the majority of players within the game.
> 
> I'm in favour of dropping # 3 in order to ensure the continued fairness of the game.


Fair enough, I've changed it.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = telephones...

1) Hanging on the Telephone (Blondie)
2) Ring ring (ABBA)

Rules of this game are here.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = telephones...

1) Hanging on the Telephone (Blondie)
2) Ring ring (ABBA)
3)Thank You for Calling(Jo Stafford)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme = telephones...

1) Hanging on the Telephone (Blondie)
2) Ring ring (ABBA)
3)Thank You for Calling(Jo Stafford)
4) Telephone Call From Istanbul (Tom Waits)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = telephones...

1) Hanging on the Telephone (Blondie)
2) Ring ring (ABBA)
3)Thank You for Calling(Jo Stafford)
4) Telephone Call From Istanbul (Tom Waits)
5) I Just Called to Say I Love You ( Stevie Wonder)


----------



## D Smith

New theme = telephones...

1) Hanging on the Telephone (Blondie)
2) Ring ring (ABBA)
3)Thank You for Calling(Jo Stafford)
4) Telephone Call From Istanbul (Tom Waits)
5) I Just Called to Say I Love You ( Stevie Wonder)
6) Beachwood 4-5789 (The Marvelettes)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = telephones...

1) Hanging on the Telephone (Blondie)
2) Ring ring (ABBA)
3) Thank You for Calling (Jo Stafford)
4) Telephone Call From Istanbul (Tom Waits)
5) I Just Called to Say I Love You ( Stevie Wonder)
6) Beachwood 4-5789 (The Marvelettes)
7) Call me maybe (Carly Rae Jepsen)


----------



## Colin M

New theme = telephones...

1) Hanging on the Telephone (Blondie)
2) Ring ring (ABBA)
3) Thank You for Calling (Jo Stafford)
4) Telephone Call From Istanbul (Tom Waits)
5) I Just Called to Say I Love You ( Stevie Wonder)
6) Beachwood 4-5789 (The Marvelettes)
7) Call me maybe (Carly Rae Jepsen)
8) Operator (Jim Croce)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = telephones...

1) Hanging on the Telephone (Blondie)
2) Ring ring (ABBA)
3) Thank You for Calling (Jo Stafford)
4) Telephone Call From Istanbul (Tom Waits)
5) I Just Called to Say I Love You ( Stevie Wonder)
6) Beachwood 4-5789 (The Marvelettes)
7) Call me maybe (Carly Rae Jepsen)
8) Operator (Jim Croce)
9)Hanging on the Telephone( the Nerves )


----------



## Colin M

New theme = telephones...

1) Hanging on the Telephone (Blondie)
2) Ring ring (ABBA)
3) Thank You for Calling (Jo Stafford)
4) Telephone Call From Istanbul (Tom Waits)
5) I Just Called to Say I Love You ( Stevie Wonder)
6) Beachwood 4-5789 (The Marvelettes)
7) Call me maybe (Carly Rae Jepsen)
8) Operator (Jim Croce)
9)Hanging on the Telephone( the Nerves )
10) Sylvia's Mother (Dr. Hook and the Medicine Show)


----------



## Colin M

New Theme = Beach

1) Echo Beach (Martha and the Muffins)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme = Beach

1) Echo Beach (Martha and the Muffins)
2) On the Beach ( Cliff Richard )


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme = Beach

1) Echo Beach (Martha and the Muffins)
2) On the Beach ( Cliff Richard )
3) Beach Baby (First Class)

Rules of this game are here.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New Theme = Beach

1) Echo Beach (Martha and the Muffins)
2) On the Beach ( Cliff Richard )
3) Beach Baby (First Class)
4) Silent Night, Bodom Night (Children of Bodom)


----------



## Art Rock

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> New Theme = Beach
> 
> 4) Silent Night, Bodom Night (Children of Bodom)


OK, I give up. Where's the beach connection?


----------



## Duncan

Rogerx said:


> New theme = telephones...
> 
> 1) Hanging on the Telephone (Blondie)
> 2) Ring ring (ABBA)
> 3) Thank You for Calling (Jo Stafford)
> 4) Telephone Call From Istanbul (Tom Waits)
> 5) I Just Called to Say I Love You ( Stevie Wonder)
> 6) Beachwood 4-5789 (The Marvelettes)
> 7) Call me maybe (Carly Rae Jepsen)
> 8) Operator (Jim Croce)
> 9)Hanging on the Telephone( the Nerves )


Number 1 and 9 are the same song covered by two different artists - again it's too late to affect the outcome - but this would have been disqualified under Art Rock's rules.


----------



## Duncan

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> New Theme = Beach
> 
> 1) Echo Beach (Martha and the Muffins)
> 2) On the Beach ( Cliff Richard )
> 3) Beach Baby (First Class)
> 4) Silent Night, Bodom Night (Children of Bodom)





Art Rock said:


> OK, I give up. Where's the beach connection?


Here are what I think may be the pertinent lyrics...

"On the eve of their death
they are baptized
in the unholy waters of Bodom
With no hint of the torture awaiting
to greet them at the break of dawn"

Apparently they're standing on the beach before entering the unholy waters of Bodom...


----------



## Duncan

New Theme = Beach

1) Echo Beach (Martha and the Muffins)
2) On the Beach ( Cliff Richard )
3) Beach Baby (First Class)
4) Silent Night, Bodom Night (Children of Bodom)
5) Son of a Beach (The Polarity)


----------



## Room2201974

New Theme = Beach

1) Echo Beach (Martha and the Muffins)
2) On the Beach ( Cliff Richard )
3) Beach Baby (First Class)
4) Silent Night, Bodom Night (Children of Bodom)
5) Son of a Beach (The Polarity)
6) Beach Party Tonight (Frankie Avalon)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme = Beach

1) Echo Beach (Martha and the Muffins)
2) On the Beach ( Cliff Richard )
3) Beach Baby (First Class)
4) Silent Night, Bodom Night (Children of Bodom)
5) Son of a Beach (The Polarity)
6) Beach Party Tonight (Frankie Avalon)
7) Sand in your shoes (Al Stewart)


----------



## Duncan

New Theme = Beach

1) Echo Beach (Martha and the Muffins)
2) On the Beach ( Cliff Richard )
3) Beach Baby (First Class)
4) Silent Night, Bodom Night (Children of Bodom)
5) Son of a Beach (The Polarity)
6) Beach Party Tonight (Frankie Avalon)
7) Sand in your shoes (Al Stewart)
8) On the Beach (Neil Young)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Art Rock said:


> OK, I give up. Where's the beach connection?


It's an old unsolved murder mystery from Bodom lake in Finland.


----------



## philoctetes

New Theme = Beach

1) Echo Beach (Martha and the Muffins)
2) On the Beach ( Cliff Richard )
3) Beach Baby (First Class)
4) Silent Night, Bodom Night (Children of Bodom)
5) Son of a Beach (The Polarity)
6) Beach Party Tonight (Frankie Avalon)
7) Sand in your shoes (Al Stewart)
8) On the Beach (Neil Young) 
9) The Beach (Blue Monday remix - New Order)


----------



## Duncan

New Theme = Beach

1) Echo Beach (Martha and the Muffins)
2) On the Beach ( Cliff Richard )
3) Beach Baby (First Class)
4) Silent Night, Bodom Night (Children of Bodom)
5) Son of a Beach (The Polarity)
6) Beach Party Tonight (Frankie Avalon)
7) Sand in your shoes (Al Stewart)
8) On the Beach (Neil Young)
9) The Beach (Blue Monday remix - New Order)
10) Surfin' USA (The Beach Boys)

*New theme = Crybabies...*

1) Tear-Stained Letter (Richard Thompson)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = Crybabies...

1) Tear-Stained Letter (Richard Thompson)
2) Tears on my pillow (Johnny Nash)

Rules of this game are here.


----------



## Room2201974

New theme = Crybabies...

1) Tear-Stained Letter (Richard Thompson)
2) Tears on my pillow (Johnny Nash)
3) Tear Drop City (The Monkees)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = Crybabies...

1) Tear-Stained Letter (Richard Thompson)
2) Tears on my pillow (Johnny Nash)
3) Tear Drop City (The Monkees)
4) Big Girls Don't Cry (The Four Seasons)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = Crybabies...

1) Tear-Stained Letter (Richard Thompson)
2) Tears on my pillow (Johnny Nash)
3) Tear Drop City (The Monkees)
4) Big Girls Don't Cry (The Four Seasons)
5) Cry (Godley and Creme)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = Crybabies...

1) Tear-Stained Letter (Richard Thompson)
2) Tears on my pillow (Johnny Nash)
3) Tear Drop City (The Monkees)
4) Big Girls Don't Cry (The Four Seasons)
5) Cry (Godley and Creme)
6) Dancing With Tears In My Eyes (Ultravox)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme = Crybabies...

1) Tear-Stained Letter (Richard Thompson)
2) Tears on my pillow (Johnny Nash)
3) Tear Drop City (The Monkees)
4) Big Girls Don't Cry (The Four Seasons)
5) Cry (Godley and Creme)
6) Dancing With Tears In My Eyes (Ultravox) 
7) 96 Tears (The Mysterians)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = Crybabies...

1) Tear-Stained Letter (Richard Thompson)
2) Tears on my pillow (Johnny Nash)
3) Tear Drop City (The Monkees)
4) Big Girls Don't Cry (The Four Seasons)
5) Cry (Godley and Creme)
6) Dancing With Tears In My Eyes (Ultravox)
7) 96 Tears (The Mysterians)
8) Cry me a river (Julie London)


----------



## Colin M

New theme = Crybabies...

1) Tear-Stained Letter (Richard Thompson)
2) Tears on my pillow (Johnny Nash)
3) Tear Drop City (The Monkees)
4) Big Girls Don't Cry (The Four Seasons)
5) Cry (Godley and Creme)
6) Dancing With Tears In My Eyes (Ultravox)
7) 96 Tears (The Mysterians)
8) Cry me a river (Julie London)
9) Lonesome Death of Hattie Carroll (Bob Dylan)... "now ain't the time for your tears."


----------



## Room2201974

New theme = Crybabies...

1) Tear-Stained Letter (Richard Thompson)
2) Tears on my pillow (Johnny Nash)
3) Tear Drop City (The Monkees)
4) Big Girls Don't Cry (The Four Seasons)
5) Cry (Godley and Creme)
6) Dancing With Tears In My Eyes (Ultravox)
7) 96 Tears (The Mysterians)
8) Cry me a river (Julie London)
9) Lonesome Death of Hattie Carroll (Bob Dylan)
10) Wah Wah ( George Harrison)

New theme = songs that feature the sitar not recorded by The Beatles

1) Judy in Disguise With Glasses (John Fred)


----------



## Colin M

New theme = songs that feature the sitar not recorded by The Beatles

1) Judy in Disguise With Glasses (John Fred)
2) Paper Sun (Traffic)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme = songs that feature the sitar not recorded by The Beatles

1) Judy in Disguise With Glasses (John Fred)
2) Paper Sun (Traffic)
3) Every Time You Go Away (Paul Young)


----------



## EdwardBast

New theme = songs that feature the sitar not recorded by The Beatles

1) Judy in Disguise With Glasses (John Fred)
2) Paper Sun (Traffic)
3) Every Time You Go Away (Paul Young)
4) Dark Spirit (Oregon)


----------



## D Smith

New theme = songs that feature the sitar not recorded by The Beatles

1) Judy in Disguise With Glasses (John Fred)
2) Paper Sun (Traffic)
3) Every Time You Go Away (Paul Young)
4) Dark Spirit (Oregon)
5) Turn Down Day (The Cyrkle)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = songs that feature the sitar not recorded by The Beatles

1) Judy in Disguise With Glasses (John Fred)
2) Paper Sun (Traffic)
3) Every Time You Go Away (Paul Young)
4) Dark Spirit (Oregon)
5) Turn Down Day (The Cyrkle)
6) Heart Full of Soul (The Yardbirds)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme = songs that feature the sitar not recorded by The Beatles

1) Judy in Disguise With Glasses (John Fred)
2) Paper Sun (Traffic)
3) Every Time You Go Away (Paul Young)
4) Dark Spirit (Oregon)
5) Turn Down Day (The Cyrkle)
6) Heart Full of Soul (The Yardbirds)
7) Paint it, Black (The Rolling Stones)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = songs that feature the sitar not recorded by The Beatles

1) Judy in Disguise With Glasses (John Fred)
2) Paper Sun (Traffic)
3) Every Time You Go Away (Paul Young)
4) Dark Spirit (Oregon)
5) Turn Down Day (The Cyrkle)
6) Heart Full of Soul (The Yardbirds)
7) Paint it, Black (The Rolling Stones)
8) San Francisco (Scott McKenzie)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme = songs that feature the sitar not recorded by The Beatles

1) Judy in Disguise With Glasses (John Fred)
2) Paper Sun (Traffic)
3) Every Time You Go Away (Paul Young)
4) Dark Spirit (Oregon)
5) Turn Down Day (The Cyrkle)
6) Heart Full of Soul (The Yardbirds)
7) Paint it, Black (The Rolling Stones)
8) San Francisco (Scott McKenzie)
9) Cry Like A Baby (The Box Tops)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = songs that feature the sitar not recorded by The Beatles

1) Judy in Disguise With Glasses (John Fred)
2) Paper Sun (Traffic)
3) Every Time You Go Away (Paul Young)
4) Dark Spirit (Oregon)
5) Turn Down Day (The Cyrkle)
6) Heart Full of Soul (The Yardbirds)
7) Paint it, Black (The Rolling Stones)
8) San Francisco (Scott McKenzie)
9) Cry Like A Baby (The Box Tops)
10)People Like Us (The Mamas & The Papas)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = songs that feature autumn.


----------



## D Smith

New theme = songs that feature autumn.

1) Autumn Leaves -''Les Feuilles mortes'' (Eva Cassidy)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = songs that feature autumn.

1) Autumn Leaves -''Les Feuilles mortes'' (Eva Cassidy)
2)Autumn Almanac( The Kinks)


----------



## poodlebites

New theme = songs that feature autumn.

1) Autumn Leaves -''Les Feuilles mortes'' (Eva Cassidy)
2) Autumn Almanac (The Kinks)
3) The Autumn Stone (The Small Faces)


----------



## Rogerx

oops, clash.
New theme = songs that feature autumn.

1) Autumn Leaves -''Les Feuilles mortes'' (Eva Cassidy)
2)Autumn Almanac( The Kinks)
3) The Autumn Stone (The Small Faces)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme = songs that feature autumn.

1) Autumn Leaves -''Les Feuilles mortes'' (Eva Cassidy)
2) Autumn Almanac ( The Kinks)
3) The Autumn Stone (The Small Faces)
4) Wake Me Up When September Ends (Green Day)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = songs that feature autumn.

1) Autumn Leaves -''Les Feuilles mortes'' (Eva Cassidy)
2) Autumn Almanac ( The Kinks)
3) The Autumn Stone (The Small Faces)
4) Wake Me Up When September Ends (Green Day)
5) Autumn changes ( Donna Summer)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = songs that feature autumn.

1) Autumn Leaves -''Les Feuilles mortes'' (Eva Cassidy)
2) Autumn Almanac ( The Kinks)
3) The Autumn Stone (The Small Faces)
4) Wake Me Up When September Ends (Green Day)
5) Autumn changes ( Donna Summer)
6) October (U2)


----------



## D Smith

New theme = songs that feature autumn.

1) Autumn Leaves -''Les Feuilles mortes'' (Eva Cassidy)
2) Autumn Almanac ( The Kinks)
3) The Autumn Stone (The Small Faces)
4) Wake Me Up When September Ends (Green Day)
5) Autumn changes ( Donna Summer)
6) October (U2)
7) Autumn in New York (Mel Torme)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme = songs that feature autumn.

1) Autumn Leaves -''Les Feuilles mortes'' (Eva Cassidy)
2) Autumn Almanac ( The Kinks)
3) The Autumn Stone (The Small Faces)
4) Wake Me Up When September Ends (Green Day)
5) Autumn changes ( Donna Summer)
6) October (U2)
7) Autumn in New York (Mel Torme)
8) Harvest Moon (Neil Young)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = songs that feature autumn.

1) Autumn Leaves -''Les Feuilles mortes'' (Eva Cassidy)
2) Autumn Almanac ( The Kinks)
3) The Autumn Stone (The Small Faces)
4) Wake Me Up When September Ends (Green Day)
5) Autumn changes ( Donna Summer)
6) October (U2)
7) Autumn in New York (Mel Torme)
8) Harvest Moon (Neil Young)
9) Forever autumn (Justin Hayward)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme = songs that feature autumn.

1) Autumn Leaves -''Les Feuilles mortes'' (Eva Cassidy)
2) Autumn Almanac ( The Kinks)
3) The Autumn Stone (The Small Faces)
4) Wake Me Up When September Ends (Green Day)
5) Autumn changes ( Donna Summer)
6) October (U2)
7) Autumn in New York (Mel Torme)
8) Harvest Moon (Neil Young)
9) Forever autumn (Justin Hayward)
10) Eternal Darkness (Autumn) (Wintersun)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New topic: Vikings!

1) The Vikings (The Pioneers of Rock) - Black Debbath


----------



## senza sordino

New topic: Vikings!

1) The Vikings (The Pioneers of Rock) - Black Debbath
2) The Immigrant Song (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Room2201974

New topic: Vikings!

1) The Vikings (The Pioneers of Rock) - Black Debbath
2) The Immigrant Song (Led Zeppelin)
3) Song Of The Viking (Todd Rundgren)


----------



## Bwv 1080

New topic: Vikings!

1) The Vikings (The Pioneers of Rock) - Black Debbath
2) The Immigrant Song (Led Zeppelin)
3) Song Of The Viking (Todd Rundgren)
4) Valhall Awaits Me (Amon Amarth)


----------



## KenOC

Dom dom dom dom Domby dooby dom...

How can we forget the Del-Vikings and their megahit *Come and Go with Me*?


----------



## Rogerx

New topic: Vikings!

1) The Vikings (The Pioneers of Rock) - Black Debbath
2) The Immigrant Song (Led Zeppelin)
3) Song Of The Viking (Todd Rundgren)
4) Valhall Awaits Me (Amon Amarth)
5)Viking (Iron Maiden )


----------



## Duncan

New topic: Vikings!

1) The Vikings (The Pioneers of Rock) - Black Debbath
2) The Immigrant Song (Led Zeppelin)
3) Song Of The Viking (Todd Rundgren)
4) Valhall Awaits Me (Amon Amarth)
5)Viking (Iron Maiden )
6) I Am A Viking (Yngwie Malmsteen’s Rising Force)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New topic: Vikings!

1) The Vikings (The Pioneers of Rock) - Black Debbath
2) The Immigrant Song (Led Zeppelin)
3) Song Of The Viking (Todd Rundgren)
4) Valhall Awaits Me (Amon Amarth)
5)Viking (Iron Maiden )
6) I Am A Viking (Yngwie Malmsteen’s Rising Force)
7) Tyr (Wardruna)


----------



## Rogerx

New topic: Vikings!

1) The Vikings (The Pioneers of Rock) - Black Debbath
2) The Immigrant Song (Led Zeppelin)
3) Song Of The Viking (Todd Rundgren)
4) Valhall Awaits Me (Amon Amarth)
5)Viking (Iron Maiden )
6) I Am A Viking (Yngwie Malmsteen’s Rising Force)
7) Tyr (Wardruna)
8)Viking Death March(Billy Talent)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New topic: Vikings!

1) The Vikings (The Pioneers of Rock) - Black Debbath
2) The Immigrant Song (Led Zeppelin)
3) Song Of The Viking (Todd Rundgren)
4) Valhall Awaits Me (Amon Amarth)
5)Viking (Iron Maiden )
6) I Am A Viking (Yngwie Malmsteen’s Rising Force)
7) Tyr (Wardruna)
8)Viking Death March(Billy Talent)
9) Tor With The Hammer (TNT)


----------



## Josquin13

New topic: Vikings!

1) The Vikings (The Pioneers of Rock) - Black Debbath
2) The Immigrant Song (Led Zeppelin)
3) Song Of The Viking (Todd Rundgren)
4) Valhall Awaits Me (Amon Amarth)
5)Viking (Iron Maiden )
6) I Am A Viking (Yngwie Malmsteen’s Rising Force)
7) Tyr (Wardruna)
8)Viking Death March(Billy Talent)
9) Tor With The Hammer (TNT)
10) Longships (Enya)

I think the Iron Maiden song is actually entitled, The Invaders, unless they did two Viking songs?


----------



## Josquin13

New topic: The Moon (I hope we haven't done this one)

1. Moondance (Van Morrison)


----------



## D Smith

New topic: The Moon (I hope we haven't done this one)

1. Moondance (Van Morrison)
2. It's Only a Paper Moon (Ella Fitzgerald)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New topic: The Moon (I hope we haven't done this one)

1. Moondance (Van Morrison)
2. It's Only a Paper Moon (Ella Fitzgerald)
3. Grapefruit Moon (Tom Waits)


----------



## Duncan

New topic: The Moon (I hope we haven't done this one)

1. Moondance (Van Morrison)
2. It's Only a Paper Moon (Ella Fitzgerald)
3. Grapefruit Moon (Tom Waits)
4. The Killing Moon (Echo and the Bunnymen)


----------



## senza sordino

New topic: The Moon (I hope we haven't done this one)

1. Moondance (Van Morrison)
2. It's Only a Paper Moon (Ella Fitzgerald)
3. Grapefruit Moon (Tom Waits)
4. The Killing Moon (Echo and the Bunnymen)
5. Eclipse (Pink Floyd)


----------



## philoctetes

New topic: The Moon (I hope we haven't done this one)

1. Moondance (Van Morrison)
2. It's Only a Paper Moon (Ella Fitzgerald)
3. Grapefruit Moon (Tom Waits)
4. The Killing Moon (Echo and the Bunnymen)
5. Eclipse (Pink Floyd) 
6. Dreadlocks in Moonlight (Lee Perry)


----------



## Bwv 1080

New topic: The Moon (I hope we haven't done this one)

1. Moondance (Van Morrison)
2. It's Only a Paper Moon (Ella Fitzgerald)
3. Grapefruit Moon (Tom Waits)
4. The Killing Moon (Echo and the Bunnymen)
5. Eclipse (Pink Floyd)
6. Dreadlocks in Moonlight (Lee Perry)
7. Moonchild (Iron Maiden)


----------



## D Smith

New topic: The Moon (I hope we haven't done this one)

1. Moondance (Van Morrison)
2. It's Only a Paper Moon (Ella Fitzgerald)
3. Grapefruit Moon (Tom Waits)
4. The Killing Moon (Echo and the Bunnymen)
5. Eclipse (Pink Floyd)
6. Dreadlocks in Moonlight (Lee Perry)
7. Moonchild (Iron Maiden)
8. Moon Over Miami (Ray Charles)


----------



## Duncan

New topic: The Moon (I hope we haven't done this one)

1. Moondance (Van Morrison)
2. It's Only a Paper Moon (Ella Fitzgerald)
3. Grapefruit Moon (Tom Waits)
4. The Killing Moon (Echo and the Bunnymen)
5. Eclipse (Pink Floyd)
6. Dreadlocks in Moonlight (Lee Perry)
7. Moonchild (Iron Maiden)
8. Moon Over Miami (Ray Charles)
9. Song About the Moon (Paul Simon)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New topic: The Moon (I hope we haven't done this one)

1. Moondance (Van Morrison)
2. It's Only a Paper Moon (Ella Fitzgerald)
3. Grapefruit Moon (Tom Waits)
4. The Killing Moon (Echo and the Bunnymen)
5. Eclipse (Pink Floyd)
6. Dreadlocks in Moonlight (Lee Perry)
7. Moonchild (Iron Maiden)
8. Moon Over Miami (Ray Charles)
9. Song About the Moon (Paul Simon)
10. I'll Shoot The Moon (Tom Waits)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme = justice


----------



## Duncan

Theme = justice
1.) Justice of the Peace (Mott the Hoople)


----------



## D Smith

Theme = justice
1.) Justice of the Peace (Mott the Hoople)
2) I Fought the Law (and the law won) - (Bobby Fuller Four)


----------



## senza sordino

Theme = justice
1.) Justice of the Peace (Mott the Hoople)
2) I Fought the Law (and the law won) - (Bobby Fuller Four)
3) I shot the Sheriff (Bob Marley)


----------



## Room2201974

Theme = justice
1.) Justice of the Peace (Mott the Hoople)
2) I Fought the Law (and the law won) - (Bobby Fuller Four)
3) I shot the Sheriff (Bob Marley)
4) The Law Is Always On Your Side (Neil Finn)


----------



## Colin M

Theme = justice
1.) Justice of the Peace (Mott the Hoople)
2) I Fought the Law (and the law won) - (Bobby Fuller Four)
3) I shot the Sheriff (Bob Marley)
4) The Law Is Always On Your Side (Neil Finn)
5) Percy’s Song (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Josquin13

Theme = justice
1.) Justice of the Peace (Mott the Hoople)
2) I Fought the Law (and the law won) - (Bobby Fuller Four)
3) I shot the Sheriff (Bob Marley)
4) The Law Is Always On Your Side (Neil Finn)
5) Percy’s Song (Bob Dylan)
6) Beds are Burning (a call for climate justice--Midnight Oil)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme = justice
1.) Justice of the Peace (Mott the Hoople)
2) I Fought the Law (and the law won) - (Bobby Fuller Four)
3) I shot the Sheriff (Bob Marley)
4) The Law Is Always On Your Side (Neil Finn)
5) Percy’s Song (Bob Dylan)
6) Beds are Burning (a call for climate justice--Midnight Oil)
7)Sound of Justice ( Brad Ellis)


----------



## poodlebites

Theme = justice
1.) Justice of the Peace (Mott the Hoople)
2) I Fought the Law (and the law won) - (Bobby Fuller Four)
3) I shot the Sheriff (Bob Marley)
4) The Law Is Always On Your Side (Neil Finn)
5) Percy’s Song (Bob Dylan)
6) Beds are Burning (a call for climate justice--Midnight Oil)
7) Sound of Justice (Brad Ellis)
8) Is That Justice? (Jon Wayne)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme = justice
1.) Justice of the Peace (Mott the Hoople)
2) I Fought the Law (and the law won) - (Bobby Fuller Four)
3) I shot the Sheriff (Bob Marley)
4) The Law Is Always On Your Side (Neil Finn)
5) Percy’s Song (Bob Dylan)
6) Beds are Burning (a call for climate justice--Midnight Oil)
7) Sound of Justice (Brad Ellis)
8) Is That Justice? (Jon Wayne)
9)The Quest For Justice (Norman J. Goreham)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme = justice
1.) Justice of the Peace (Mott the Hoople)
2) I Fought the Law (and the law won) - (Bobby Fuller Four)
3) I shot the Sheriff (Bob Marley)
4) The Law Is Always On Your Side (Neil Finn)
5) Percy’s Song (Bob Dylan)
6) Beds are Burning (a call for climate justice--Midnight Oil)
7) Sound of Justice (Brad Ellis)
8) Is That Justice? (Jon Wayne)
9) The Quest For Justice (Norman J. Goreham)
10) Goodmorning judge (10CC)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme = bird species (must be in the title)

1) Disco Duck (Rick Dees)


----------



## Josquin13

Theme = bird species (must be in the title)

1) Disco Duck (Rick Dees)
2) Fly like an Eagle (The Steven Miller Band)


----------



## Colin M

Theme = bird species (must be in the title)

1) Disco Duck (Rick Dees)
2) Fly like an Eagle (The Steven Miller Band)
3) Blackbird (The Beatles)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme = bird species (must be in the title)

1) Disco Duck (Rick Dees)
2) Fly like an Eagle (The Steven Miller Band)
3) Blackbird (The Beatles)
4) Little red rooster (Rolling Stones)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme = bird species (must be in the title)

1) Disco Duck (Rick Dees)
2) Fly like an Eagle (The Steven Miller Band)
3) Blackbird (The Beatles)
4) Little red rooster (Rolling Stones) 
5) Sally's Pigeons( Cyndi Lauper)


----------



## poodlebites

Theme = bird species (must be in the title)

1) Disco Duck (Rick Dees)
2) Fly like an Eagle (The Steven Miller Band)
3) Blackbird (The Beatles)
4) Little red rooster (Rolling Stones)
5) Sally's Pigeons (Cyndi Lauper)
6) Last Lonely Eagle (New Riders of the Purple Sage)


----------



## Duncan

Theme = bird species (must be in the title)

1) Disco Duck (Rick Dees)
2) Fly like an Eagle (The Steven Miller Band)
3) Blackbird (The Beatles)
4) Little red rooster (Rolling Stones)
5) Sally's Pigeons( Cyndi Lauper)
6) There'll Be Bluebirds Over (The White Cliffs of Dover) Vera Lynn


----------



## Room2201974

Theme = bird species (must be in the title)

1) Disco Duck (Rick Dees)
2) Fly like an Eagle (The Steven Miller Band)
3) Blackbird (The Beatles)
4) Little red rooster (Rolling Stones)
5) Sally's Pigeons( Cyndi Lauper)
6) There'll Be Bluebirds Over (The White Cliffs of Dover) Vera Lynn
7) Bluebird (Buffalo Springfield)


----------



## Duncan

Theme = bird species (must be in the title)

1) Disco Duck (Rick Dees)
2) Fly like an Eagle (The Steven Miller Band)
3) Blackbird (The Beatles)
4) Little red rooster (Rolling Stones)
5) Sally's Pigeons( Cyndi Lauper)
6) There'll Be Bluebirds Over (The White Cliffs of Dover) Vera Lynn
7) Bluebird (Buffalo Springfield)
8) The Woody Woodpecker Song (Kay Kyser with Gloria Wood)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme = bird species (must be in the title)

1) Disco Duck (Rick Dees)
2) Fly like an Eagle (The Steven Miller Band)
3) Blackbird (The Beatles)
4) Little red rooster (Rolling Stones)
5) Sally's Pigeons( Cyndi Lauper)
6) There'll Be Bluebirds Over (The White Cliffs of Dover) Vera Lynn
7) Bluebird (Buffalo Springfield)
8)His Eye Is on the Sparrow (Diana Ross)


----------



## Duncan

Theme = bird species (must be in the title)

1) Disco Duck (Rick Dees)
2) Fly like an Eagle (The Steven Miller Band)
3) Blackbird (The Beatles)
4) Little red rooster (Rolling Stones)
5) Sally's Pigeons( Cyndi Lauper)
6) There'll Be Bluebirds Over (The White Cliffs of Dover) Vera Lynn
7) Bluebird (Buffalo Springfield)
8) The Woody Woodpecker Song (Kay Kyser with Gloria Wood)
9) His Eye Is on the Sparrow (Diana Ross)
10) Blue Jay Way (The Beatles)

*New theme = Songs that may or may not actually be about motorcycles but sure do sound as if they should be...*

1) Born To Be Wild (Steppenwolf)


----------



## D Smith

New theme = Songs that may or may not actually be about motorcycles but should do sound as if they should be...

1) Born To Be Wild (Steppenwolf)
2) Harley (Kathy Mattea)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = Songs that may or may not actually be about motorcycles but should do sound as if they should be...

1) Born To Be Wild (Steppenwolf)
2) Harley (Kathy Mattea)
3) Ride to Live, Live to Ride( Twisted Sister)


----------



## poodlebites

New theme = Songs that may or may not actually be about motorcycles but should do sound as if they should be...

1) Born To Be Wild (Steppenwolf)
2) Harley (Kathy Mattea)
3) Ride to Live, Live to Ride (Twisted Sister)
4) Harley Davidson (Brigitte Bardot)


----------



## Rogerx

clash

New theme = Songs that may or may not actually be about motorcycles but should do sound as if they should be...

1) Born To Be Wild (Steppenwolf)
2) Harley (Kathy Mattea)
3) Ride to Live, Live to Ride( Twisted Sister)
4) Harley Davidson (Brigitte Bardot)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = Songs that may or may not actually be about motorcycles but should do sound as if they should be...

1) Born To Be Wild (Steppenwolf)
2) Harley (Kathy Mattea)
3) Ride to Live, Live to Ride( Twisted Sister)
4) Harley Davidson (Brigitte Bardot)
5) Bat out of hell (Meatloaf)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme = Songs that may or may not actually be about motorcycles but should do sound as if they should be...

1) Born To Be Wild (Steppenwolf)
2) Harley (Kathy Mattea)
3) Ride to Live, Live to Ride( Twisted Sister)
4) Harley Davidson (Brigitte Bardot)
5) Bat out of hell (Meatloaf) 
6) '52 Vincent Black Lightning (Richard Thompson)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = Songs that may or may not actually be about motorcycles but should do sound as if they should be...

1) Born To Be Wild (Steppenwolf)
2) Harley (Kathy Mattea)
3) Ride to Live, Live to Ride( Twisted Sister)
4) Harley Davidson (Brigitte Bardot)
5) Bat out of hell (Meatloaf)
6) '52 Vincent Black Lightning (Richard Thompson)
7)Need for Speed (Saxon)


----------



## poodlebites

New theme = Songs that may or may not actually be about motorcycles but should do sound as if they should be...

1) Born To Be Wild (Steppenwolf)
2) Harley (Kathy Mattea)
3) Ride to Live, Live to Ride (Twisted Sister)
4) Harley Davidson (Brigitte Bardot)
5) Bat out of hell (Meatloaf)
6) '52 Vincent Black Lightning (Richard Thompson)
7) Need for Speed (Saxon)
8) Lambrettavespascoota (The Pop Rivets)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme = Songs that may or may not actually be about motorcycles but should do sound as if they should be...

1) Born To Be Wild (Steppenwolf)
2) Harley (Kathy Mattea)
3) Ride to Live, Live to Ride (Twisted Sister)
4) Harley Davidson (Brigitte Bardot)
5) Bat out of hell (Meatloaf)
6) '52 Vincent Black Lightning (Richard Thompson)
7) Need for Speed (Saxon)
8) Lambrettavespascoota (The Pop Rivets) 
9) Leader of the Pack (The Shangri-Las)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme = Songs that may or may not actually be about motorcycles but should do sound as if they should be...

1) Born To Be Wild (Steppenwolf)
2) Harley (Kathy Mattea)
3) Ride to Live, Live to Ride (Twisted Sister)
4) Harley Davidson (Brigitte Bardot)
5) Bat out of hell (Meatloaf)
6) '52 Vincent Black Lightning (Richard Thompson)
7) Need for Speed (Saxon)
8) Lambrettavespascoota (The Pop Rivets) 
9) Leader of the Pack (The Shangri-Las)
10) Harley Davidson (TNT)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme = ultimate guitar riff


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = ultimate guitar riff

1) China grove - The Doobie Brothers


----------



## Josquin13

New theme = ultimate guitar riff

1) China grove - The Doobie Brothers
2) Had to Cry Today - Blind Faith (Eric Clapton)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme = ultimate guitar riff

1) China grove - The Doobie Brothers
2) Had to Cry Today - Blind Faith (Eric Clapton) 
3) William It Was Really Nothing (The Smiths)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme = ultimate guitar riff

1) China grove - The Doobie Brothers
2) Had to Cry Today - Blind Faith (Eric Clapton) 
3) William It Was Really Nothing (The Smiths)
4) Crazy Train (Ozzy)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = ultimate guitar riff

1) China grove - The Doobie Brothers
2) Had to Cry Today - Blind Faith (Eric Clapton)
3) William It Was Really Nothing (The Smiths)
4) Crazy Train (Ozzy)
5) Smoke on the Water (Deep Purple)






Note: my apologies for the previous theme which was supposed to read = 

New theme = Songs that may or may not actually be about motorcycles but sure do sound as if they should be...

Too much work, too little sleep - nice work from everyone despite the gaffe - :tiphat:


----------



## philoctetes

New theme = ultimate guitar riff

1) China grove - The Doobie Brothers
2) Had to Cry Today - Blind Faith (Eric Clapton)
3) William It Was Really Nothing (The Smiths)
4) Crazy Train (Ozzy)
5) Smoke on the Water (Deep Purpl
6) Dancin' Days (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = ultimate guitar riff

1) China grove - The Doobie Brothers
2) Had to Cry Today - Blind Faith (Eric Clapton)
3) William It Was Really Nothing (The Smiths)
4) Crazy Train (Ozzy)
5) Smoke on the Water (Deep Purpl
6) Dancin' Days (Led Zeppelin)
7) Johnny B. Goode (Chuck Berry)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme = ultimate guitar riff

1) China grove - The Doobie Brothers
2) Had to Cry Today - Blind Faith (Eric Clapton)
3) William It Was Really Nothing (The Smiths)
4) Crazy Train (Ozzy)
5) Smoke on the Water (Deep Purple)
6) Dancin' Days (Led Zeppelin)
7) Johnny B. Goode (Chuck Berry)
8) Whole Lotta Love (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = ultimate guitar riff

1) China grove - The Doobie Brothers
2) Had to Cry Today - Blind Faith (Eric Clapton)
3) William It Was Really Nothing (The Smiths)
4) Crazy Train (Ozzy)
5) Smoke on the Water (Deep Purple)
6) Dancin' Days (Led Zeppelin)
7) Johnny B. Goode (Chuck Berry)
8) Whole Lotta Love (Led Zeppelin)
9) All Along The Watchtower (Jimi Hendrix)


----------



## Bwv 1080

New theme = ultimate guitar riff

1) China grove - The Doobie Brothers
2) Had to Cry Today - Blind Faith (Eric Clapton)
3) William It Was Really Nothing (The Smiths)
4) Crazy Train (Ozzy)
5) Smoke on the Water (Deep Purple)
6) Dancin' Days (Led Zeppelin)
7) Johnny B. Goode (Chuck Berry)
8) Whole Lotta Love (Led Zeppelin)
9) All Along The Watchtower (Jimi Hendrix)
10) Sadiowitch (Electric Wizard)


----------



## Bwv 1080

Next: rock songs w/ sax solos that don’t suck 

1) Aja (Steely Dan (it’s Wayne Shorter so you cant top my pick))


----------



## Room2201974

1) Aja (Steely Dan (it’s Wayne Shorter so you cant top my pick))
2) Whatever Gets You Thru The Night (John Lennon)


----------



## Duncan

Next: rock songs w/ sax solos that don’t suck

1) Aja (Steely Dan (it’s Wayne Shorter so you cant top my pick))
2) Whatever Gets You Thru The Night (John Lennon)
3) Born To Run (Bruce Springsteen)


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

Next: rock songs w/ sax solos that don’t suck

1) Aja (Steely Dan (it’s Wayne Shorter so you cant top my pick))
2) Whatever Gets You Thru The Night (John Lennon)
3) Born To Run (Bruce Springsteen)
4) Money (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Room2201974

Next: rock songs w/ sax solos that don’t suck

1) Aja (Steely Dan (it’s Wayne Shorter so you cant top my pick))
2) Whatever Gets You Thru The Night (John Lennon)
3) Born To Run (Bruce Springsteen)
4) Money (Pink Floyd)
5) Baker Street (Jerry Rafferty)


----------



## philoctetes

Next: rock songs w/ sax solos that don’t suck

1) Aja (Steely Dan (it’s Wayne Shorter so you cant top my pick))
2) Whatever Gets You Thru The Night (John Lennon)
3) Born To Run (Bruce Springsteen)
4) Money (Pink Floyd)
5) Baker Street (Jerry Rafferty) 
6) Your Latest Trick (Dire Straits)


----------



## Rogerx

Next: rock songs w/ sax solos that don’t suck

1) Aja (Steely Dan (it’s Wayne Shorter so you cant top my pick))
2) Whatever Gets You Thru The Night (John Lennon)
3) Born To Run (Bruce Springsteen)
4) Money (Pink Floyd)
5) Baker Street (Jerry Rafferty)
6) Your Latest Trick (Dire Straits)
7) Freeway of Love(Aretha Franklin)


----------



## Art Rock

Next: rock songs w/ sax solos that don’t suck

1) Aja (Steely Dan (it’s Wayne Shorter so you cant top my pick))
2) Whatever Gets You Thru The Night (John Lennon)
3) Born To Run (Bruce Springsteen)
4) Money (Pink Floyd)
5) Baker Street (Gerry Rafferty)
6) Your Latest Trick (Dire Straits)
7) Freeway of Love (Aretha Franklin)

My choice is not valid (it's in the local dialect of Cologne), but the Jerry Rafferty irked me, so I corrected it.


----------



## Josquin13

Next: rock songs w/ sax solos that don’t suck

1) Aja (Steely Dan (it’s Wayne Shorter so you cant top my pick))
2) Whatever Gets You Thru The Night (John Lennon)
3) Born To Run (Bruce Springsteen)
4) Money (Pink Floyd)
5) Baker Street (Gerry Rafferty)
6) Your Latest Trick (Dire Straits)
7) Freeway of Love (Aretha Franklin)
8) Young Americans (David Bowie)


----------



## Duncan

Next: rock songs w/ sax solos that don’t suck

1) Aja (Steely Dan (it’s Wayne Shorter so you cant top my pick))
2) Whatever Gets You Thru The Night (John Lennon)
3) Born To Run (Bruce Springsteen)
4) Money (Pink Floyd)
5) Baker Street (Gerry Rafferty)
6) Your Latest Trick (Dire Straits)
7) Freeway of Love (Aretha Franklin)
8) Young Americans (David Bowie)
9) Brown Sugar (The Rolling Stones)


----------



## Art Rock

Next: rock songs w/ sax solos that don’t suck

1) Aja (Steely Dan (it’s Wayne Shorter so you cant top my pick))
2) Whatever Gets You Thru The Night (John Lennon)
3) Born To Run (Bruce Springsteen)
4) Money (Pink Floyd)
5) Baker Street (Gerry Rafferty)
6) Your Latest Trick (Dire Straits)
7) Freeway of Love (Aretha Franklin)
8) Young Americans (David Bowie)
9) Brown Sugar (The Rolling Stones)
10) The logical song (Supertramp)


----------



## Art Rock

Next: paint and painters

1) René and Georgette Magritte with Their Dog after the War (Paul Simon)


----------



## Duncan

Next: paint and painters

1) René and Georgette Magritte with Their Dog after the War (Paul Simon)
2) Andy Warhol (David Bowie)


----------



## D Smith

Next: paint and painters

1) René and Georgette Magritte with Their Dog after the War (Paul Simon)
2) Andy Warhol (David Bowie)
3) Vincent (Don McLean)


----------



## Metairie Road

Next: paint and painters

1) René and Georgette Magritte with Their Dog after the War (Paul Simon)
2) Andy Warhol (David Bowie)
3) Vincent (Don McLean) 
4) Matchstalk men and matchstalk cats and dogs (Houghton Weavers)


----------



## Rogerx

Next: paint and painters

1) René and Georgette Magritte with Their Dog after the War (Paul Simon)
2) Andy Warhol (David Bowie)
3) Vincent (Don McLean)
4) Houghton Weavers - Matchstalk men and matchstalk cats and dogs
5)Andy Warhol ( Davis Bowie)


----------



## Duncan

Next: paint and painters

1) René and Georgette Magritte with Their Dog after the War (Paul Simon)
2) Andy Warhol (David Bowie)
3) Vincent (Don McLean)
4) Matchstalk men and matchstalk cats and dogs (Houghton Weavers) 
5) Picasso's Last Words (Drink To Me) - Paul McCartney & Wings


----------



## Duncan

Rogerx said:


> Next: paint and painters
> 
> 1) René and Georgette Magritte with Their Dog after the War (Paul Simon)
> 2) Andy Warhol (David Bowie)
> 3) Vincent (Don McLean)
> 4) Houghton Weavers - Matchstalk men and matchstalk cats and dogs
> 5)Andy Warhol ( Davis Bowie)


Numbers 2 and 5 are the same song... and it's "David" not "Davis"


----------



## Room2201974

Next: paint and painters

1) René and Georgette Magritte with Their Dog after the War (Paul Simon)
2) Andy Warhol (David Bowie)
3) Vincent (Don McLean)
4) Matchstalk men and matchstalk cats and dogs (Houghton Weavers)
5) Picasso's Last Words (Drink To Me) - Paul McCartney & Wings
6) When I Paint My Masterpiece (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Bwv 1080

Next: paint and painters

1) René and Georgette Magritte with Their Dog after the War (Paul Simon)
2) Andy Warhol (David Bowie)
3) Vincent (Don McLean)
4) Matchstalk men and matchstalk cats and dogs (Houghton Weavers)
5) Picasso's Last Words (Drink To Me) - Paul McCartney & Wings
6) When I Paint My Masterpiece (Bob Dylan)
7) Pablo Picasso (was never called an *******) - Burning Sensations


----------



## Room2201974

Next: paint and painters

1) René and Georgette Magritte with Their Dog after the War (Paul Simon)
2) Andy Warhol (David Bowie)
3) Vincent (Don McLean)
4) Matchstalk men and matchstalk cats and dogs (Houghton Weavers)
5) Picasso's Last Words (Drink To Me) - Paul McCartney & Wings
6) When I Paint My Masterpiece (Bob Dylan)
7) Pablo Picasso (was never called an *******) - Burning Sensations
8) Paint It Black (Rolling Stones)


----------



## philoctetes

Next: paint and painters

1) René and Georgette Magritte with Their Dog after the War (Paul Simon)
2) Andy Warhol (David Bowie)
3) Vincent (Don McLean)
4) Matchstalk men and matchstalk cats and dogs (Houghton Weavers)
5) Picasso's Last Words (Drink To Me) - Paul McCartney & Wings
6) When I Paint My Masterpiece (Bob Dylan)
7) Pablo Picasso (was never called an *******) - Burning Sensations
8) Paint It Black (Rolling Stones) 
9) Eyes of a Painter (Kate Wolf)


----------



## Duncan

Next: paint and painters

1) René and Georgette Magritte with Their Dog after the War (Paul Simon)
2) Andy Warhol (David Bowie)
3) Vincent (Don McLean)
4) Matchstalk men and matchstalk cats and dogs (Houghton Weavers)
5) Picasso's Last Words (Drink To Me) - Paul McCartney & Wings
6) When I Paint My Masterpiece (Bob Dylan)
7) Pablo Picasso (was never called an *******) - Burning Sensations
8) Paint It Black (Rolling Stones)
9) Eyes of a Painter (Kate Wolf)
10) Mona Lisa (Nat King Cole)

*New theme = songs with syllabic vocalizations... i.e. songs with syllables sung as if they were lyrics.*

For an example - Listen to the beginning of this tune "Carrie Anne" by the Hollies - (from the 8 second mark onwards until "Hey, Carrie Anne" is an example of syllabic vocalizing...)






Copy and paste the theme, eh? = Thanks!

*New theme = songs with syllabic vocalizations - songs with syllables sung as if they were lyrics - *

1.) Carrie Anne (The Hollies)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme = songs with syllabic vocalizations - songs with syllables sung as if they were lyrics -

1) Carrie Anne (The Hollies)
2) Suite Judy Blue Eyes (CSN)


----------



## Duncan

Copy and paste the theme, eh? = Thanks!



New theme = songs with syllabic vocalizations - songs with syllables sung as if they were lyrics -

1.) Carrie Anne (The Hollies)
2.) Suite: Judy Blue Eyes (CSN)
3.) Your Move/I've Seen All Good People (Yes)


----------



## Metairie Road

New theme = songs with syllabic vocalizations - songs with syllables sung as if they were lyrics -

1.) Carrie Anne (The Hollies)
2.) Suite: Judy Blue Eyes (CSN)
3.) Your Move/I've Seen All Good People (Yes)
4.) Jackie Wilson Said (Van Morrison)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme = songs with syllabic vocalizations - songs with syllables sung as if they were lyrics -

1.) Carrie Anne (The Hollies)
2.) Suite: Judy Blue Eyes (CSN)
3.) Your Move/I've Seen All Good People (Yes)
4.) Jackie Wilson Said (Van Morrison)
5.) Girl (The Beatles)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme = songs with syllabic vocalizations - songs with syllables sung as if they were lyrics -

1.) Carrie Anne (The Hollies)
2.) Suite: Judy Blue Eyes (CSN)
3.) Your Move/I've Seen All Good People (Yes)
4.) Jackie Wilson Said (Van Morrison)
5.) Girl (The Beatles)
6.) Black Dog (Led Zeppelin}


----------



## Colin M

New theme = songs with syllabic vocalizations - songs with syllables sung as if they were lyrics -

1.) Carrie Anne (The Hollies)
2.) Suite: Judy Blue Eyes (CSN)
3.) Your Move/I've Seen All Good People (Yes)
4.) Jackie Wilson Said (Van Morrison)
5.) Girl (The Beatles)
6.) Black Dog (Led Zeppelin}
7.) Walk on the Wild Side (Lou Reed)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme = songs with syllabic vocalizations - songs with syllables sung as if they were lyrics -

1.) Carrie Anne (The Hollies)
2.) Suite: Judy Blue Eyes (CSN)
3.) Your Move/I've Seen All Good People (Yes)
4.) Jackie Wilson Said (Van Morrison)
5.) Girl (The Beatles)
6.) Black Dog (Led Zeppelin}
7.) Walk on the Wild Side (Lou Reed)
8.) I-E-A-I-A-I-O (System of a Down)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = songs with syllabic vocalizations - songs with syllables sung as if they were lyrics -

1.) Carrie Anne (The Hollies)
2.) Suite: Judy Blue Eyes (CSN)
3.) Your Move/I've Seen All Good People (Yes)
4.) Jackie Wilson Said (Van Morrison)
5.) Girl (The Beatles)
6.) Black Dog (Led Zeppelin}
7.) Walk on the Wild Side (Lou Reed)
8.) I-E-A-I-A-I-O (System of a Down)
9.) Mrs. Robinson (Simon and Garfunkel)


----------



## Metairie Road

New theme = songs with syllabic vocalizations - songs with syllables sung as if they were lyrics -

1.) Carrie Anne (The Hollies)
2.) Suite: Judy Blue Eyes (CSN)
3.) Your Move/I've Seen All Good People (Yes)
4.) Jackie Wilson Said (Van Morrison)
5.) Girl (The Beatles)
6.) Black Dog (Led Zeppelin}
7.) Walk on the Wild Side (Lou Reed)
8.) I-E-A-I-A-I-O (System of a Down)
9.) Mrs. Robinson (Simon and Garfunkel) 
10.) Rag Doll (Four Seasons)

New theme = Fictional characters from literature (Band names, song titles, lyrics etc.)

1) Frankenstein (Edgar Winter Band)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = Fictional characters from literature (Band names, song titles, lyrics etc.

1) Frankenstein (Edgar Winter Band)
2) Wuthering Heights (Kate Bush)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme = Fictional characters from literature (Band names, song titles, lyrics etc.)

1) Frankenstein (Edgar Winter Band)
2) Wuthering Heights (Kate Bush)
3) Perry Mason (Ozzy)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = Fictional characters from literature (Band names, song titles, lyrics etc.)

1) Frankenstein (Edgar Winter Band)
2) Wuthering Heights (Kate Bush)
3) Perry Mason (Ozzy)
4) Merlin (Kayak)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = Fictional characters from literature (Band names, song titles, lyrics etc.)

1) Frankenstein (Edgar Winter Band)
2) Wuthering Heights (Kate Bush)
3) Perry Mason (Ozzy)
4) Merlin (Kayak)
5) The Ghost of Tom Joad (Bruce Springsteen)


----------



## Duncan

:tiphat: to Art Rock for hitting the 20,000 views mark on this thread in less than 3 weeks!


----------



## Duncan

Reprinted from above - 

New theme = Fictional characters from literature (Band names, song titles, lyrics etc.)

1) Frankenstein (Edgar Winter Band)
2) Wuthering Heights (Kate Bush)
3) Perry Mason (Ozzy)
4) Merlin (Kayak)
5) The Ghost of Tom Joad (Bruce Springsteen)


----------



## poodlebites

New theme = Fictional characters from literature (Band names, song titles, lyrics etc.)

1) Frankenstein (Edgar Winter Band)
2) Wuthering Heights (Kate Bush)
3) Perry Mason (Ozzy)
4) Merlin (Kayak)
5) The Ghost of Tom Joad (Bruce Springsteen)
6) My Dear Watson (Thee Headcoats)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme = Fictional characters from literature (Band names, song titles, lyrics etc.)

1) Frankenstein (Edgar Winter Band)
2) Wuthering Heights (Kate Bush)
3) Perry Mason (Ozzy)
4) Merlin (Kayak)
5) The Ghost of Tom Joad (Bruce Springsteen)
6) My Dear Watson (Thee Headcoats)
7) Tom Sawyer (Rush)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme = Fictional characters from literature (Band names, song titles, lyrics etc.)

1) Frankenstein (Edgar Winter Band)
2) Wuthering Heights (Kate Bush)
3) Perry Mason (Ozzy)
4) Merlin (Kayak)
5) The Ghost of Tom Joad (Bruce Springsteen)
6) My Dear Watson (Thee Headcoats)
7) Tom Sawyer (Rush) 
8) John Barleycorn (anon / Traffic)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = Fictional characters from literature (Band names, song titles, lyrics etc.)

1) Frankenstein (Edgar Winter Band)
2) Wuthering Heights (Kate Bush)
3) Perry Mason (Ozzy)
4) Merlin (Kayak)
5) The Ghost of Tom Joad (Bruce Springsteen)
6) My Dear Watson (Thee Headcoats)
7) Tom Sawyer (Rush)
8) John Barleycorn (anon / Traffic)
9) Saint Huck (Nice Cave and the Bad Seeds)


----------



## senza sordino

New theme = Fictional characters from literature (Band names, song titles, lyrics etc.)

1) Frankenstein (Edgar Winter Band)
2) Wuthering Heights (Kate Bush)
3) Perry Mason (Ozzy)
4) Merlin (Kayak)
5) The Ghost of Tom Joad (Bruce Springsteen)
6) My Dear Watson (Thee Headcoats)
7) Tom Sawyer (Rush)
8) John Barleycorn (anon / Traffic)
9) Saint Huck (Nice Cave and the Bad Seeds)
10) White Rabbit (Jefferson Airplane)

New theme: Gambling


----------



## philoctetes

Shall I lead?

New theme: Gambling 

1) Sonora's Death Row (Kevin "Blackie" Farrell - covered by many)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Gambling

1) Sonora's Death Row (Kevin "Blackie" Farrell - covered by many)
2) Tumbling Dice( Rolling Stones)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme: Gambling

1) Sonora's Death Row (Kevin "Blackie" Farrell - covered by many)
2) Tumbling Dice( Rolling Stones) 
3) Mr. Mudd and Mr. Gold (Townes van Zandt)


----------



## senza sordino

New theme: Gambling

1) Sonora's Death Row (Kevin "Blackie" Farrell - covered by many)
2) Tumbling Dice( Rolling Stones) 
3) Mr. Mudd and Mr. Gold (Townes van Zandt)
4) Luck be a Lady (Frank Sinatra)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Gambling

1) Sonora's Death Row (Kevin "Blackie" Farrell - covered by many)
2) Tumbling Dice( Rolling Stones)
3) Mr. Mudd and Mr. Gold (Townes van Zandt)
4) Luck be a Lady (Frank Sinatra)
5)The Winner Takes It All ( ABBA)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme: Gambling

1) Sonora's Death Row (Kevin "Blackie" Farrell - covered by many)
2) Tumbling Dice( Rolling Stones)
3) Mr. Mudd and Mr. Gold (Townes van Zandt)
4) Luck be a Lady (Frank Sinatra)
5)The Winner Takes It All ( ABBA) 
6) Hi Roller (Little Feat)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Gambling

1) Sonora's Death Row (Kevin "Blackie" Farrell - covered by many)
2) Tumbling Dice( Rolling Stones)
3) Mr. Mudd and Mr. Gold (Townes van Zandt)
4) Luck be a Lady (Frank Sinatra)
5)The Winner Takes It All ( ABBA)
6) Hi Roller (Little Feat)
7)That Was A Crazy Game Of Poker (O.A.R.)


----------



## Duncan

New theme: Gambling

1) Sonora's Death Row (Kevin "Blackie" Farrell - covered by many)
2) Tumbling Dice( Rolling Stones)
3) Mr. Mudd and Mr. Gold (Townes van Zandt)
4) Luck be a Lady (Frank Sinatra)
5)The Winner Takes It All ( ABBA)
6) Hi Roller (Little Feat)
7)That Was A Crazy Game Of Poker (O.A.R.)
8) Lily, Rosemary and the Jack of Hearts (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Gambling

1) Sonora's Death Row (Kevin "Blackie" Farrell - covered by many)
2) Tumbling Dice( Rolling Stones)
3) Mr. Mudd and Mr. Gold (Townes van Zandt)
4) Luck be a Lady (Frank Sinatra)
5)The Winner Takes It All ( ABBA)
6) Hi Roller (Little Feat)
7) That Was A Crazy Game Of Poker (O.A.R.)
8) Lily, Rosemary and the Jack of Hearts (Bob Dylan)
9) Roulette (System of a Down)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Gambling

1) Sonora's Death Row (Kevin "Blackie" Farrell - covered by many)
2) Tumbling Dice( Rolling Stones)
3) Mr. Mudd and Mr. Gold (Townes van Zandt)
4) Luck be a Lady (Frank Sinatra)
5)The Winner Takes It All ( ABBA)
6) Hi Roller (Little Feat)
7) That Was A Crazy Game Of Poker (O.A.R.)
8) Lily, Rosemary and the Jack of Hearts (Bob Dylan)
9) Roulette (System of a Down)
10) Poker Face (Lady Gaga)


----------



## Rogerx

Next theme: making or breaking


----------



## Room2201974

1) Break On Through (The Doors)


----------



## Rogerx

Next theme: making or breaking

1) Break On Through (The Doors)
2) Hey, That's No Way to Say Goodbye(Leonard Cohen)


----------



## D Smith

Next theme: making or breaking

1) Break On Through (The Doors)
2) Hey, That's No Way to Say Goodbye(Leonard Cohen)
3) Breaking Up Is Hard To Do (Neil Sedaka)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Next theme: making or breaking

1) Break On Through (The Doors)
2) Hey, That's No Way to Say Goodbye(Leonard Cohen)
3) Breaking Up Is Hard To Do (Neil Sedaka)
4) Make It (Aerosmith)


----------



## Rogerx

Next theme: making or breaking

1) Break On Through (The Doors)
2) Hey, That's No Way to Say Goodbye(Leonard Cohen)
3) Breaking Up Is Hard To Do (Neil Sedaka)
4) Make It (Aerosmith)
5) How Can You Mend a Broken Heart(Al Green)


----------



## Room2201974

Next theme: making or breaking

1) Break On Through (The Doors)
2) Hey, That's No Way to Say Goodbye(Leonard Cohen)
3) Breaking Up Is Hard To Do (Neil Sedaka)
4) Make It (Aerosmith)
5) How Can You Mend a Broken Heart(Al Green)
6) I Can't Make You Love Me (Bonnie Raitt)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Next theme: making or breaking

1) Break On Through (The Doors)
2) Hey, That's No Way to Say Goodbye(Leonard Cohen)
3) Breaking Up Is Hard To Do (Neil Sedaka)
4) Make It (Aerosmith)
5) How Can You Mend a Broken Heart(Al Green)
6) I Can't Make You Love Me (Bonnie Raitt)
7) Broken Hearts (Living Colour)


----------



## Bwv 1080

Next theme: making or breaking

1) Break On Through (The Doors)
2) Hey, That's No Way to Say Goodbye(Leonard Cohen)
3) Breaking Up Is Hard To Do (Neil Sedaka)
4) Make It (Aerosmith)
5) How Can You Mend a Broken Heart(Al Green)
6) I Can't Make You Love Me (Bonnie Raitt)
7) Broken Hearts (Living Colour)
8) Hammer Smashed Face (Cannibal Corpse)


----------



## Room2201974

Next theme: making or breaking

1) Break On Through (The Doors)
2) Hey, That's No Way to Say Goodbye(Leonard Cohen)
3) Breaking Up Is Hard To Do (Neil Sedaka)
4) Make It (Aerosmith)
5) How Can You Mend a Broken Heart(Al Green)
6) I Can't Make You Love Me (Bonnie Raitt)
7) Broken Hearts (Living Colour)
8) Hammer Smashed Face (Cannibal Corpse)
9) Broken Arrow (Buffalo Springfield)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Next theme: making or breaking

1) Break On Through (The Doors)
2) Hey, That's No Way to Say Goodbye(Leonard Cohen)
3) Breaking Up Is Hard To Do (Neil Sedaka)
4) Make It (Aerosmith)
5) How Can You Mend a Broken Heart(Al Green)
6) I Can't Make You Love Me (Bonnie Raitt)
7) Broken Hearts (Living Colour)
8) Hammer Smashed Face (Cannibal Corpse)
9) Broken Arrow (Buffalo Springfield)
10) Making Believe (Social Distortion version)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Nu theme = waste (in some form)

1) Wasted (Def Leppard)


----------



## Room2201974

Nu theme = waste (in some form)

1) Wasted (Def Leppard)
2) Wasted On The Way (CSN)


----------



## poodlebites

Nu theme = waste (in some form)

1) Wasted (Def Leppard)
2) Wasted On The Way (CSN)
3) Wasted Words (The Motions)


----------



## Duncan

Nu theme = waste (in some form)

1) Wasted (Def Leppard)
2) Wasted On The Way (CSN)
3) Wasted Words (The Motions)
4) Amsterdam Dog $hit Blues (Mojo Nixon)


----------



## philoctetes

Nu theme = waste (in some form)

1) Wasted (Def Leppard)
2) Wasted On The Way (CSN)
3) Wasted Words (The Motions)
4) Amsterdam Dog $hit Blues (Mojo Nixon) 
5) Wasteland / Windswept (Bryan Ferry)


----------



## Duncan

Nu theme = waste (in some form)

1) Wasted (Def Leppard)
2) Wasted On The Way (CSN)
3) Wasted Words (The Motions)
4) Amsterdam Dog $hit Blues (Mojo Nixon)
5) Wasteland / Windswept (Bryan Ferry)
6) Pi$$ It All Away (Puddle of Mudd)


----------



## Metairie Road

Nu theme = waste (in some form)

1) Wasted (Def Leppard)
2) Wasted On The Way (CSN)
3) Wasted Words (The Motions)
4) Amsterdam Dog $hit Blues (Mojo Nixon)
5) Wasteland / Windswept (Bryan Ferry)
6) Pi$$ It All Away (Puddle of Mudd)
7) Garbageman (The Cramps)


----------



## Bwv 1080

Nu theme = waste (in some form)

1) Wasted (Def Leppard)
2) Wasted On The Way (CSN)
3) Wasted Words (The Motions)
4) Amsterdam Dog $hit Blues (Mojo Nixon)
5) Wasteland / Windswept (Bryan Ferry)
6) Pi$$ It All Away (Puddle of Mudd)
7) Garbageman (The Cramps)
8) Fermented Offal Discharge (Necrophagist)


----------



## senza sordino

New theme = waste (in some form)

1) Wasted (Def Leppard)
2) Wasted On The Way (CSN)
3) Wasted Words (The Motions)
4) Amsterdam Dog $hit Blues (Mojo Nixon)
5) Wasteland / Windswept (Bryan Ferry)
6) Pi$$ It All Away (Puddle of Mudd)
7) Garbageman (The Cramps)
8) Fermented Offal Discharge (Necrophagist)
9) Wasted Days and Wasted Nights (Freddie Fender)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme = waste (in some form)

1) Wasted (Def Leppard)
2) Wasted On The Way (CSN)
3) Wasted Words (The Motions)
4) Amsterdam Dog $hit Blues (Mojo Nixon)
5) Wasteland / Windswept (Bryan Ferry)
6) Pi$$ It All Away (Puddle of Mudd)
7) Garbageman (The Cramps)
8) Fermented Offal Discharge (Necrophagist)
9) Wasted Days and Wasted Nights (Freddie Fender)
10) Cesspits (Napalm Death)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Ooh...

new theme = something shiny

1) Shiny Things (Tom Waits)


----------



## Duncan

Ooh...

new theme = something shiny

1) Shiny Things (Tom Waits)
2) Crazy Bald Head (Bob Marley)


----------



## Open Book

Ooh...

new theme = something shiny

1) Shiny Things (Tom Waits)
2) Crazy Bald Head (Bob Marley)
3) Mirror In The Bathroom (English Beat)


----------



## Rogerx

new theme = something shiny

1) Shiny Things (Tom Waits)
2) Crazy Bald Head (Bob Marley)
3) Mirror In The Bathroom (English Beat)
4) Come Rain or Come Shine (Ray Charles)


----------



## Art Rock

new theme = something shiny

1) Shiny Things (Tom Waits)
2) Crazy Bald Head (Bob Marley)
3) Mirror In The Bathroom (English Beat)
4) Come Rain or Come Shine (Ray Charles)
5) Shine on you crazy diamond (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Rogerx

new theme = something shiny

1) Shiny Things (Tom Waits)
2) Crazy Bald Head (Bob Marley)
3) Mirror In The Bathroom (English Beat)
4) Come Rain or Come Shine (Ray Charles)
5) Shine on you crazy diamond (Pink Floyd)
6) Does That Blue Moon Ever Shine on You (Toby Keith)


----------



## Art Rock

new theme = something shiny

1) Shiny Things (Tom Waits)
2) Crazy Bald Head (Bob Marley)
3) Mirror In The Bathroom (English Beat)
4) Come Rain or Come Shine (Ray Charles)
5) Shine on you crazy diamond (Pink Floyd)
6) Does That Blue Moon Ever Shine on You (Toby Keith)
7) Fool in the Mirror (Alquin)


----------



## Rogerx

new theme = something shiny

1) Shiny Things (Tom Waits)
2) Crazy Bald Head (Bob Marley)
3) Mirror In The Bathroom (English Beat)
4) Come Rain or Come Shine (Ray Charles)
5) Shine on you crazy diamond (Pink Floyd)
6) Does That Blue Moon Ever Shine on You (Toby Keith)
7) Fool in the Mirror (Alquin)
8)The Sun Ain't Gonna Shine Anymore ( The Walker Brothers)


----------



## poodlebites

new theme = something shiny

1) Shiny Things (Tom Waits)
2) Crazy Bald Head (Bob Marley)
3) Mirror In The Bathroom (English Beat)
4) Come Rain or Come Shine (Ray Charles)
5) Shine on you crazy diamond (Pink Floyd)
6) Does That Blue Moon Ever Shine on You (Toby Keith)
7) Fool in the Mirror (Alquin)
8) The Sun Ain't Gonna Shine Anymore (The Walker Brothers)
9) Good Day Sunshine (The Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

new theme = something shiny

1) Shiny Things (Tom Waits)
2) Crazy Bald Head (Bob Marley)
3) Mirror In The Bathroom (English Beat)
4) Come Rain or Come Shine (Ray Charles)
5) Shine on you crazy diamond (Pink Floyd)
6) Does That Blue Moon Ever Shine on You (Toby Keith)
7) Fool in the Mirror (Alquin)
8) The Sun Ain't Gonna Shine Anymore (The Walker Brothers)
9) Good Day Sunshine (The Beatles)
10)No Diamonds (Safe)


----------



## Rogerx

new theme..... Snow.


----------



## Art Rock

new theme..... Snow.

1) Snowbird (Anne Murray)


----------



## Rogerx

new theme..... Snow.

1) Snowbird (Anne Murray)
2) Snow Queen (She & Him)


----------



## poodlebites

new theme..... Snow.

1) Snowbird (Anne Murray)
2) Snow Queen (She & Him)
3) Cold Rain And Snow (The Grateful Dead)


----------



## Rogerx

new theme..... Snow.

1) Snowbird (Anne Murray)
2) Snow Queen (She & Him)
3) Cold Rain And Snow (The Grateful Dead)
4) Let It Snow! Let It Snow! Let It Snow ( Dean Martin)


----------



## Art Rock

new theme..... Snow.

1) Snowbird (Anne Murray)
2) Snow Queen (She & Him)
3) Cold Rain And Snow (The Grateful Dead)
4) Let It Snow! Let It Snow! Let It Snow ( Dean Martin)
5) 50 Words for Snow (Kate Bush)


----------



## Duncan

new theme..... Snow.

1) Snowbird (Anne Murray)
2) Snow Queen (She & Him)
3) Cold Rain And Snow (The Grateful Dead)
4) Let It Snow! Let It Snow! Let It Snow ( Dean Martin)
5) 50 Words for Snow (Kate Bush)
6) There's No Business Like Snow Business (Kid Drew and the Kids)


----------



## philoctetes

new theme..... Snow.

1) Snowbird (Anne Murray)
2) Snow Queen (She & Him)
3) Cold Rain And Snow (The Grateful Dead)
4) Let It Snow! Let It Snow! Let It Snow ( Dean Martin)
5) 50 Words for Snow (Kate Bush)
6) There's No Business Like Snow Business (Kid Drew and the Kids) 
7) Footprints in the Snow (Bill Monroe)


----------



## Duncan

new theme..... Snow.

1) Snowbird (Anne Murray)
2) Snow Queen (She & Him)
3) Cold Rain And Snow (The Grateful Dead)
4) Let It Snow! Let It Snow! Let It Snow ( Dean Martin)
5) 50 Words for Snow (Kate Bush)
6) There's No Business Like Snow Business (Kid Drew and the Kids)
7) Footprints in the Snow (Bill Monroe)
8.) Don't Eat the Yellow Snow (Frank Zappa)


----------



## D Smith

new theme..... Snow.

1) Snowbird (Anne Murray)
2) Snow Queen (She & Him)
3) Cold Rain And Snow (The Grateful Dead)
4) Let It Snow! Let It Snow! Let It Snow ( Dean Martin)
5) 50 Words for Snow (Kate Bush)
6) There's No Business Like Snow Business (Kid Drew and the Kids)
7) Footprints in the Snow (Bill Monroe)
8.) Don't Eat the Yellow Snow (Frank Zappa)
9) The Snows They Melt the Soonest (Susan McKeown)


----------



## Duncan

new theme..... Snow.

1) Snowbird (Anne Murray)
2) Snow Queen (She & Him)
3) Cold Rain And Snow (The Grateful Dead)
4) Let It Snow! Let It Snow! Let It Snow ( Dean Martin)
5) 50 Words for Snow (Kate Bush)
6) There's No Business Like Snow Business (Kid Drew and the Kids)
7) Footprints in the Snow (Bill Monroe)
8.) Don't Eat the Yellow Snow (Frank Zappa)
9) The Snows They Melt the Soonest (Susan McKeown)
10) Fifteen Feet of Pure White Snow (Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds)

*New theme = A Current Events Soundtrack for America...*

1.) Elected (Alice Cooper)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme = A Current Events Soundtrack for America...

1.) Elected (Alice Cooper)
2.) Which Way To America? (Living Colour)


----------



## senza sordino

New theme = A Current Events Soundtrack for America...

1.) Elected (Alice Cooper)
2.) Which Way To America? (Living Colour)
3.) Crazy Train (Ozzy Osborne)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = A Current Events Soundtrack for America...

1.) Elected (Alice Cooper)
2.) Which Way To America? (Living Colour)
3.) Crazy Train (Ozzy Osborne)
4.) Give Up Your Guns (The Buoys)


----------



## Metairie Road

New theme = A Current Events Soundtrack for America...

1.) Elected (Alice Cooper)
2.) Which Way To America? (Living Colour)
3.) Crazy Train (Ozzy Osborne)
4.) Give Up Your Guns (The Buoys) 
5.) гимн Российской Федерации (Хор Красной армии)


----------



## Rogerx

Never mind, I corrected it.

New theme = A Current Events Soundtrack for America...

1.) Elected (Alice Cooper)
2.) Which Way To America? (Living Colour)
3.) Crazy Train (Ozzy Osborne)
4.) Give Up Your Guns (The Buoys)
5.)4.) гимн Российской Федерации (Хор Красной армии)Metairie Road


----------



## Art Rock

Only songs in English (or instrumentals with English titles) please.

New theme = A Current Events Soundtrack for America...

1.) Elected (Alice Cooper)
2.) Which Way To America? (Living Colour)
3.) Crazy Train (Ozzy Osborne)
4.) Give Up Your Guns (The Buoys)
5.) Two Tribes (Frankie Goes to Hollywood)

Rules of this game are here.


----------



## Metairie Road

Rogerx said:


> Never mind, I corrected it.
> 
> 5.)4.) гимн Российской Федерации (Хор Красной армии)Metairie Road


More or less.

Pardon me for bumping you off the list. I was drunk.


----------



## Rogerx

Only songs in English (or instrumentals with English titles) please.

New theme = A Current Events Soundtrack for America...

1.) Elected (Alice Cooper)
2.) Which Way To America? (Living Colour)
3.) Crazy Train (Ozzy Osborne)
4.) Give Up Your Guns (The Buoys)
5.) Two Tribes (Frankie Goes to Hollywood)

Rules of this game are here.
6.) Another Brick In The Wall (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Metairie Road

It was meant to be satirical. Russian is better.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = A Current Events Soundtrack for America...

1.) Elected (Alice Cooper)
2.) Which Way To America? (Living Colour)
3.) Crazy Train (Ozzy Osborne)
4.) Give Up Your Guns (The Buoys)
5.) Two Tribes (Frankie Goes to Hollywood)
6.) Another Brick In The Wall (Pink Floyd)
7.) Visions of China (Japan)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = A Current Events Soundtrack for America...

1.) Elected (Alice Cooper)
2.) Which Way To America? (Living Colour)
3.) Crazy Train (Ozzy Osborne)
4.) Give Up Your Guns (The Buoys)
5.) Two Tribes (Frankie Goes to Hollywood)
6.) Another Brick In The Wall (Pink Floyd)
7.) Visions of China (Japan)
8.) Demagogue (Franz Ferdinand )


----------



## Josquin13

New theme = A Current Events Soundtrack for America...

1.) Elected (Alice Cooper)
2.) Which Way To America? (Living Colour)
3.) Crazy Train (Ozzy Osborne)
4.) Give Up Your Guns (The Buoys)
5.) Two Tribes (Frankie Goes to Hollywood)
6.) Another Brick In The Wall (Pink Floyd)
7.) Visions of China (Japan)
8.) Demagogue (Franz Ferdinand )
9.) Time is Ticking Out (The Cranberries)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = A Current Events Soundtrack for America...

1.) Elected (Alice Cooper)
2.) Which Way To America? (Living Colour)
3.) Crazy Train (Ozzy Osborne)
4.) Give Up Your Guns (The Buoys)
5.) Two Tribes (Frankie Goes to Hollywood)
6.) Another Brick In The Wall (Pink Floyd)
7.) Visions of China (Japan)
8.) Demagogue (Franz Ferdinand )
9.) Time is Ticking Out (The Cranberries)
10.) Remember Russia (Fischer Z)

Someone else pick the next subject please, I'm about to leave the house.


----------



## Art Rock

No-one? Fine.

New theme = sleep

1) Sleepy shores (Mike Sammes Singers)

Rules of this game are here.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = sleep

1 ) Sleepy shores (Mike Sammes Singers)
2 )Sleeping By Myself (Eddie Vedder)


----------



## Art Rock

Please do not copy "Rules of this game are here" unless you include the link. Thanks.


----------



## Duncan

New theme = sleep

1) Sleepy shores (Mike Sammes Singers)
2) Sleeping By Myself (Eddie Vedder)
3) Who Needs Sleep? (Barenaked Ladies)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme = sleep

1) Sleepy shores (Mike Sammes Singers)
2) Sleeping By Myself (Eddie Vedder)
3) Who Needs Sleep? (Barenaked Ladies)
4) Wake Up Sleepy Head (Purson)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = sleep

1) Sleepy shores (Mike Sammes Singers)
2) Sleeping By Myself (Eddie Vedder)
3) Who Needs Sleep? (Barenaked Ladies)
4) Wake Up Sleepy Head (Purson)
5) Sleep Together (Porcupine Tree)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = sleep

1) Sleepy shores (Mike Sammes Singers)
2) Sleeping By Myself (Eddie Vedder)
3) Who Needs Sleep? (Barenaked Ladies)
4) Wake Up Sleepy Head (Purson)
5) Sleep Together (Porcupine Tree)
6) Sleepy Shores (Johnny Pearson)


----------



## Art Rock

That is the same song as #1. Next poster, please continue with #6.


----------



## Duncan

New theme = sleep

1) Sleepy shores (Mike Sammes Singers)
2) Sleeping By Myself (Eddie Vedder)
3) Who Needs Sleep? (Barenaked Ladies)
4) Wake Up Sleepy Head (Purson)
5) Sleep Together (Porcupine Tree)
6) I'll Sleep When I'm Dead (Warren Zevon)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme = sleep

1) Sleepy shores (Mike Sammes Singers)
2) Sleeping By Myself (Eddie Vedder)
3) Who Needs Sleep? (Barenaked Ladies)
4) Wake Up Sleepy Head (Purson)
5) Sleep Together (Porcupine Tree)
6) I'll Sleep When I'm Dead (Warren Zevon)
7) I'm Only Sleeping (The Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = sleep

1) Sleepy shores (Mike Sammes Singers)
2) Sleeping By Myself (Eddie Vedder)
3) Who Needs Sleep? (Barenaked Ladies)
4) Wake Up Sleepy Head (Purson)
5) Sleep Together (Porcupine Tree)
6) I'll Sleep When I'm Dead (Warren Zevon)
7) I'm Only Sleeping (The Beatles)
8) How do you sleep (Sam Smith)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = sleep

1) Sleepy shores (Mike Sammes Singers)
2) Sleeping By Myself (Eddie Vedder)
3) Who Needs Sleep? (Barenaked Ladies)
4) Wake Up Sleepy Head (Purson)
5) Sleep Together (Porcupine Tree)
6) I'll Sleep When I'm Dead (Warren Zevon)
7) I'm Only Sleeping (The Beatles)
8) How do you sleep (Sam Smith)
9) I Had Too Much To Dream Last Night (The Electric Prunes)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = sleep

1) Sleepy shores (Mike Sammes Singers)
2) Sleeping By Myself (Eddie Vedder)
3) Who Needs Sleep? (Barenaked Ladies)
4) Wake Up Sleepy Head (Purson)
5) Sleep Together (Porcupine Tree)
6) I'll Sleep When I'm Dead (Warren Zevon)
7) I'm Only Sleeping (The Beatles)
8) How do you sleep (Sam Smith)
9) I Had Too Much To Dream Last Night (The Electric Prunes)
10) I go to sleep (Pretenders)

Anyone can start the next.


----------



## Duncan

New theme = The "Eyes" Have It...

1.) Doctor, My Eyes (Jackson Browne)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = The "Eyes" Have It...

1.) Doctor, My Eyes (Jackson Browne)
2.) My Eyes Adored You (Frankie Valli)

Rules of this game are here.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = The "Eyes" Have It...

1.) Doctor, My Eyes (Jackson Browne)
2.) My Eyes Adored You (Frankie Valli)
3.) Blue Eyes Crying in the Rain( Willie Nelson)


----------



## D Smith

New theme = The "Eyes" Have It...

1.) Doctor, My Eyes (Jackson Browne)
2.) My Eyes Adored You (Frankie Valli)
3.) Blue Eyes Crying in the Rain( Willie Nelson)
4) I Only Have Eyes for You (The Flamingos)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme = The "Eyes" Have It...

1.) Doctor, My Eyes (Jackson Browne)
2.) My Eyes Adored You (Frankie Valli)
3.) Blue Eyes Crying in the Rain( Willie Nelson)
4) I Only Have Eyes for You (The Flamingos)
5) Suite Judy Blue Eyes (CSN)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = The "Eyes" Have It...

1.) Doctor, My Eyes (Jackson Browne)
2.) My Eyes Adored You (Frankie Valli)
3.) Blue Eyes Crying in the Rain( Willie Nelson)
4) I Only Have Eyes for You (The Flamingos)
5) Suite Judy Blue Eyes (CSN)
6) Blackest Eyes (Porcupine Tree)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme = The "Eyes" Have It...

1.) Doctor, My Eyes (Jackson Browne)
2.) My Eyes Adored You (Frankie Valli)
3.) Blue Eyes Crying in the Rain( Willie Nelson)
4) I Only Have Eyes for You (The Flamingos)
5) Suite Judy Blue Eyes (CSN)
6) Blackest Eyes (Porcupine Tree)
7) Kill Eye (Crowded House)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme = The "Eyes" Have It...

1.) Doctor, My Eyes (Jackson Browne)
2.) My Eyes Adored You (Frankie Valli)
3.) Blue Eyes Crying in the Rain( Willie Nelson)
4) I Only Have Eyes for You (The Flamingos)
5) Suite Judy Blue Eyes (CSN)
6) Blackest Eyes (Porcupine Tree)
7) Kill Eye (Crowded House) 
8) Bette Davis Eyes (Kim Carnes)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = The "Eyes" Have It...

1.) Doctor, My Eyes (Jackson Browne)
2.) My Eyes Adored You (Frankie Valli)
3.) Blue Eyes Crying in the Rain( Willie Nelson)
4) I Only Have Eyes for You (The Flamingos)
5) Suite Judy Blue Eyes (CSN)
6) Blackest Eyes (Porcupine Tree)
7) Kill Eye (Crowded House)
8) Bette Davis Eyes (Kim Carnes)
9) In Your Eyes (Peter Gabriel)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = The "Eyes" Have It...

1.) Doctor, My Eyes (Jackson Browne)
2.) My Eyes Adored You (Frankie Valli)
3.) Blue Eyes Crying in the Rain( Willie Nelson)
4) I Only Have Eyes for You (The Flamingos)
5) Suite Judy Blue Eyes (CSN)
6) Blackest Eyes (Porcupine Tree)
7) Kill Eye (Crowded House)
8) Bette Davis Eyes (Kim Carnes)
9) In Your Eyes (Peter Gabriel)
10) Eyes without a face (Billy Idol)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = The "Knows" Have It...

1) Does your Mother Know? (ABBA)

Rules of this game are here.


----------



## Duncan

New theme = The "Knows" Have It...

1) Does your Mother Know? (ABBA)
2) I Know What I Like (In Your Wardrobe) - Genesis


----------



## philoctetes

New theme = The "Knows" Have It..

1) Does your Mother Know? (ABBA)
2) I Know What I Like (In Your Wardrobe) - Genesis 
3) Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is? (Chicago)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = The "Knows" Have It..

1) Does your Mother Know? (ABBA)
2) I Know What I Like (In Your Wardrobe) - Genesis
3) Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is? (Chicago)
4) You Know My Name (Look Up the Number) (The Beatles)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme = The "Knows" Have It..

1) Does your Mother Know? (ABBA)
2) I Know What I Like (In Your Wardrobe) - Genesis
3) Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is? (Chicago)
4) You Know My Name (Look Up the Number) (The Beatles) 
5) I Don't Know You (New Riders of the Purple Sage)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = The "Knows" Have It..

1) Does your Mother Know? (ABBA)
2) I Know What I Like (In Your Wardrobe) - Genesis
3) Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is? (Chicago)
4) You Know My Name (Look Up the Number) (The Beatles)
5) I Don't Know You (New Riders of the Purple Sage)
6) I Just Want You To Know (Traffic)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme = The "Knows" Have It..

1) Does your Mother Know? (ABBA)
2) I Know What I Like (In Your Wardrobe) - Genesis
3) Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is? (Chicago)
4) You Know My Name (Look Up the Number) (The Beatles)
5) I Don't Know You (New Riders of the Purple Sage)
6) I Just Want You To Know (Traffic) 
7) Nobody Knows the Trouble I've Seen (trad)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme = The "Knows" Have It..

1) Does your Mother Know? (ABBA)
2) I Know What I Like (In Your Wardrobe) - Genesis
3) Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is? (Chicago)
4) You Know My Name (Look Up the Number) (The Beatles)
5) I Don't Know You (New Riders of the Purple Sage)
6) I Just Want You To Know (Traffic) 
7) Nobody Knows the Trouble I've Seen (trad)
8) I Don't Know (Ozzy)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = The "Knows" Have It..

1) Does your Mother Know? (ABBA)
2) I Know What I Like (In Your Wardrobe) - Genesis
3) Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is? (Chicago)
4) You Know My Name (Look Up the Number) (The Beatles)
5) I Don't Know You (New Riders of the Purple Sage)
6) I Just Want You To Know (Traffic)
7) Nobody Knows the Trouble I've Seen (trad)
8) I Don't Know (Ozzy)
9) Do They Know It's Christmas? (Band Aid)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme = The "Knows" Have It..

1) Does your Mother Know? (ABBA)
2) I Know What I Like (In Your Wardrobe) - Genesis
3) Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is? (Chicago)
4) You Know My Name (Look Up the Number) (The Beatles)
5) I Don't Know You (New Riders of the Purple Sage)
6) I Just Want You To Know (Traffic)
7) Nobody Knows the Trouble I've Seen (trad)
8) I Don't Know (Ozzy)
9) Do They Know It's Christmas? (Band Aid) 
10) I Know What Boys Like (The Waitresses)

New theme - Walking


----------



## philoctetes

New theme - Walking 

1) Walk on the Wild Side (Lou Reed)


----------



## senza sordino

New theme - Walking

1) Walk on the Wild Side (Lou Reed)
2) I'm Walkin' (Fats Domino)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme - Walking 

1) Walk on the Wild Side (Lou Reed)
2) I'm Walkin' (Fats Domino)
3) Walk of Life (Dire Straits)


----------



## D Smith

New theme - Walking 

1) Walk on the Wild Side (Lou Reed)
2) I'm Walkin' (Fats Domino)
3) Walk of Life (Dire Straits)
4) Walk, Don't Run (The Ventures)


----------



## Duncan

New theme - Walking

1) Walk on the Wild Side (Lou Reed)
2) I'm Walkin' (Fats Domino)
3) Walk of Life (Dire Straits)
4) Walk, Don't Run (The Ventures)
5) Walking On Sunshine (Katrina and the Waves - the "World's Greatest Rock and Roll Band")


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme - Walking

1) Walk on the Wild Side (Lou Reed)
2) I'm Walkin' (Fats Domino)
3) Walk of Life (Dire Straits)
4) Walk, Don't Run (The Ventures)
5) Walking On Sunshine (Katrina and the Waves - the "World's Greatest Rock and Roll Band")
6) Walk (Pantera)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme - Walking

1) Walk on the Wild Side (Lou Reed)
2) I'm Walkin' (Fats Domino)
3) Walk of Life (Dire Straits)
4) Walk, Don't Run (The Ventures)
5) Walking On Sunshine (Katrina and the Waves - the "World's Greatest Rock and Roll Band")
6) Walk (Pantera) 
7) Walking on Sunshine (Eddy Grant)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme - Walking

1) Walk on the Wild Side (Lou Reed)
2) I'm Walkin' (Fats Domino)
3) Walk of Life (Dire Straits)
4) Walk, Don't Run (The Ventures)
5) Walking On Sunshine (Katrina and the Waves - the "World's Greatest Rock and Roll Band")
6) Walk (Pantera)
7) Walking on Sunshine (Eddy Grant)
8) Walk This Way (Aerosmith)


----------



## Duncan

New theme - Walking

1) Walk on the Wild Side (Lou Reed)
2) I'm Walkin' (Fats Domino)
3) Walk of Life (Dire Straits)
4) Walk, Don't Run (The Ventures)
5) Walking On Sunshine (Katrina and the Waves - the "World's Greatest Rock and Roll Band")
6) Walk (Pantera)
7) Walking on Sunshine (Eddy Grant)
8) Walk This Way (Aerosmith)
9) Walk Like A Man (The Four Seasons)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme - Walking

1) Walk on the Wild Side (Lou Reed)
2) I'm Walkin' (Fats Domino)
3) Walk of Life (Dire Straits)
4) Walk, Don't Run (The Ventures)
5) Walking On Sunshine (Katrina and the Waves - the "World's Greatest Rock and Roll Band")
6) Walk (Pantera)
7) Walking on Sunshine (Eddy Grant)
8) Walk This Way (Aerosmith)
9) Walk Like A Man (The Four Seasons) 
10) Walking After Midnight (Patsy Cline)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme = the other guy / gal (love rival)

1) Everything You Did (Steely Dan)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = the other guy / gal (love rival)

1) Everything You Did (Steely Dan)
2) My Best Friend's Girl (The Cars)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme = the other guy / gal (love rival)

1) Everything You Did (Steely Dan)
2) My Best Friend's Girl (The Cars)
3) To Hell or the Hangman (Primordial)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = the other guy / gal (love rival)

1) Everything You Did (Steely Dan)
2) My Best Friend's Girl (The Cars)
3) To Hell or the Hangman (Primordial)
4) Jessie's Girl (Rick Springfield)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme = the other guy / gal (love rival)

1) Everything You Did (Steely Dan)
2) My Best Friend's Girl (The Cars)
3) To Hell or the Hangman (Primordial)
4) Jessie's Girl (Rick Springfield) 
5) Judy's Turn To Cry (Lesley Gore)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = the other guy / gal (love rival)

1) Everything You Did (Steely Dan)
2) My Best Friend's Girl (The Cars)
3) To Hell or the Hangman (Primordial)
4) Jessie's Girl (Rick Springfield)
5) Judy's Turn To Cry (Leslie Gore)
6) It's My Party (Leslie Gore/Bryan Ferry)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme = the other guy / gal (love rival)

1) Everything You Did (Steely Dan)
2) My Best Friend's Girl (The Cars)
3) To Hell or the Hangman (Primordial)
4) Jessie's Girl (Rick Springfield)
5) Judy's Turn To Cry (Leslie Gore)
6) It's My Party (Leslie Gore/Bryan Ferry)
7) Jealousy (Natalie Merchant)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme = the other guy / gal (love rival)

1) Everything You Did (Steely Dan)
2) My Best Friend's Girl (The Cars)
3) To Hell or the Hangman (Primordial)
4) Jessie's Girl (Rick Springfield)
5) Judy's Turn To Cry (Leslie Gore)
6) It's My Party (Leslie Gore/Bryan Ferry)
7) Jealousy (Natalie Merchant) 
8) Cold Kisses (Richard Thompson)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = the other guy / gal (love rival)

1) Everything You Did (Steely Dan)
2) My Best Friend's Girl (The Cars)
3) To Hell or the Hangman (Primordial)
4) Jessie's Girl (Rick Springfield)
5) Judy's Turn To Cry (Leslie Gore)
6) It's My Party (Leslie Gore/Bryan Ferry)
7) Jealousy (Natalie Merchant)
8) Cold Kisses (Richard Thompson)
9)Love Triangle (Realynn)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = the other guy / gal (love rival)

1) Everything You Did (Steely Dan)
2) My Best Friend's Girl (The Cars)
3) To Hell or the Hangman (Primordial)
4) Jessie's Girl (Rick Springfield)
5) Judy's Turn To Cry (Leslie Gore)
6) It's My Party (Leslie Gore/Bryan Ferry)
7) Jealousy (Natalie Merchant)
8) Cold Kisses (Richard Thompson)
9) Love Triangle (Realynn)
10) Cecilia (Simon and Garfunkel)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = Rankings, but not first (looking for second, third, etc - in the title)

1) The twelfth of never (Johnny Mathis)

Rules of this game are here.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme = Rankings, but not first (looking for second, third, etc - in the title)

1) The twelfth of never (Johnny Mathis)
2) The Last In Line (Dio)


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

New theme = Rankings, but not first (looking for second, third, etc - in the title)

1) The twelfth of never (Johnny Mathis)
2) The Last In Line (Dio)
3) I'm Henry the Eighth I am (Herman's Hermits)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = Rankings, but not first (looking for second, third, etc - in the title)

1) The twelfth of never (Johnny Mathis)
2) The Last In Line (Dio)
3) I'm Henry the Eighth I am (Herman's Hermits)
4)Twenty Four Hours from Tulsa (Dusty Springfield)


----------



## Art Rock

Sorry, but that's not ranked. Next poster, please continue with 4.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = Rankings, but not first (looking for second, third, etc - in the title)

1) The twelfth of never (Johnny Mathis)
2) The Last In Line (Dio)
3) I'm Henry the Eighth I am (Herman's Hermits)
4) Forth of Fifth (Genesis)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme = Rankings, but not first (looking for second, third, etc - in the title)

1) The twelfth of never (Johnny Mathis)
2) The Last In Line (Dio)
3) I'm Henry the Eighth I am (Herman's Hermits)
4) Forth of Fifth (Genesis)
5) Mambo no. 5 (Lou Bega)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = Rankings, but not first (looking for second, third, etc - in the title)

1) The twelfth of never (Johnny Mathis)
2) The Last In Line (Dio)
3) I'm Henry the Eighth I am (Herman's Hermits)
4) Forth of Fifth (Genesis)
5) Mambo no. 5 (Lou Bega)
6) Third Rate Romance (Elvis Costello/Rosanne Cash)


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

theme = Rankings, but not first (looking for second, third, etc - in the title)

1) The twelfth of never (Johnny Mathis)
2) The Last In Line (Dio)
3) I'm Henry the Eighth I am (Herman's Hermits)
4) Forth of Fifth (Genesis)
5) Mambo no. 5 (Lou Bega)
6) Third Rate Romance (Elvis Costello/Rosanne Cash)
7) Second Home by the Sea (Genesis)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = Rankings, but not first (looking for second, third, etc - in the title)

1) The twelfth of never (Johnny Mathis)
2) The Last In Line (Dio)
3) I'm Henry the Eighth I am (Herman's Hermits)
4) Forth of Fifth (Genesis)
5) Mambo no. 5 (Lou Bega)
6) Third Rate Romance (Elvis Costello/Rosanne Cash)
7) Second Home by the Sea (Genesis)
8) 2-4-6-8 Motorway (Tom Robinson Band)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = Rankings, but not first (looking for second, third, etc - in the title)

1) The twelfth of never (Johnny Mathis)
2) The Last In Line (Dio)
3) I'm Henry the Eighth I am (Herman's Hermits)
4) Forth of Fifth (Genesis)
5) Mambo no. 5 (Lou Bega)
6) Third Rate Romance (Elvis Costello/Rosanne Cash)
7) Second Home by the Sea (Genesis)
8) Be my Number Two (Joe Jackson)



PS:
"Number Two" is a ranking, 2-4-6-8 is just numbers.


----------



## Duncan

Art Rock said:


> New theme = Rankings, but not first (looking for second, third, etc - in the title)
> 
> 1) The twelfth of never (Johnny Mathis)
> 2) The Last In Line (Dio)
> 3) I'm Henry the Eighth I am (Herman's Hermits)
> 4) Forth of Fifth (Genesis)
> 5) Mambo no. 5 (Lou Bega)
> 6) Third Rate Romance (Elvis Costello/Rosanne Cash)
> 7) Second Home by the Sea (Genesis)
> 8) Be my Number Two (Joe Jackson)
> 
> PS:
> "Number Two" is a ranking, 2-4-6-8 is just numbers.


If selections 2-4-6- and 8 are incorrect then the concept may not be as clear as intended as there appears to be two separate criteria - 1.) rankings (which to me suggests "first, second, third, fourth, etc) and 2.) "looking for second, third, etc in the title".

Under your criteria your selection of "Forth of Fifth" would be disqualified as it isn't actually a reference to a number -

"The title is a pun on the estuary of the River Forth in Scotland, commonly known as the Firth of Forth."

I don't see how the others fail to qualify under your criteria but it's your theme, your rules so whatever you decide is cool -


----------



## Duncan

New theme = Rankings, but not first (looking for second, third, etc - in the title)

1) The twelfth of never (Johnny Mathis)
2) The Last In Line (Dio)
3) I'm Henry the Eighth I am (Herman's Hermits)
4) Forth of Fifth (Genesis)
5) Mambo no. 5 (Lou Bega)
6) Third Rate Romance (Elvis Costello/Rosanne Cash)
7) Second Home by the Sea (Genesis)
8) 2-4-6-8 Motorway (Tom Robinson Band)
9) Be my Number Two (Joe Jackson)
10) Second Chance (.38 Special)

*New theme = A motley assortment of fools...*

1) You Little Fool (Elvis Costello and the Attractions)


----------



## Art Rock

I'm aware of the meaning of Forth of Fifth (one of my top 3 songs), but I consider this a fun variation on the theme, as it still includes Fifth, which obviously is also an indication of ranking, even if it is not in this title. Like mentioning S&G's The Boxer if the theme is dogs.

On the other hand I see no way whatsoever how "Twenty Four Hours from Tulsa" and "2-4-6-8 Motorway" can qualify as containing numbers denoting a ranking. They are quantities (24) or counting (2-4-6-8). But enlighten me if you think otherwise.


----------



## Duncan

Art Rock said:


> I'm aware of the meaning of Forth of Fifth (one of my top 3 songs), but I consider this a fun variation on the theme, as it still includes Fifth, which obviously is also an indication of ranking, even if it is not in this title. Like mentioning S&G's The Boxer if the theme is dogs.
> 
> On the other hand I see no way whatsoever how "Twenty Four Hours from Tulsa" and "2-4-6-8 Motorway" can qualify as containing numbers denoting a ranking. They are quantities (24) or counting (2-4-6-8). But enlighten me if you think otherwise.


I totally misunderstood your post - I thought that you were saying that *selections 2, 4, 6, and 8* were incorrect - I didn't get the reference to the song "2-4-6-8 Motorway" as it didn't appear on my screen at the time - there was a post crash and it didn't appear until I refreshed the screen to proof-read my post.

The "Forth of Fifth" is indeed a clever suggestion - I used it as a reference for clarification on the theme as I couldn't understand why one was acceptable and four others were not but as mentioned above the intent of your post was misunderstood by me.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = A motley assortment of fools...

1) You Little Fool (Elvis Costello and the Attractions)
2) Only a Fool (The Mighty Sparrow with Byron Lee & the Dragonaires)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = A motley assortment of fools...

1) You Little Fool (Elvis Costello and the Attractions)
2) Only a Fool (The Mighty Sparrow with Byron Lee & the Dragonaires)
3) Fools Rush In (Where Angels Fear To Tread) (Ricky Nelson)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = A motley assortment of fools...

1) You Little Fool (Elvis Costello and the Attractions)
2) Only a Fool (The Mighty Sparrow with Byron Lee & the Dragonaires)
3) Poor Little Fool(Ricky Nelson)


----------



## Duncan

Thread crash...

Revised list - 

New theme = A motley assortment of fools...

1) You Little Fool (Elvis Costello and the Attractions)
2) Only a Fool (The Mighty Sparrow with Byron Lee & the Dragonaires)
3) Fools Rush In (Where Angels Fear To Tread) (Ricky Nelson)
4) Poor Little Fool(Ricky Nelson) - via RogerX


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = A motley assortment of fools...

1) You Little Fool (Elvis Costello and the Attractions)
2) Only a Fool (The Mighty Sparrow with Byron Lee & the Dragonaires)
3) Fools Rush In (Where Angels Fear To Tread) (Ricky Nelson)
4) Poor Little Fool (Ricky Nelson) 
5) Fool's Overture (Supertramp)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = A motley assortment of fools...

1) You Little Fool (Elvis Costello and the Attractions)
2) Only a Fool (The Mighty Sparrow with Byron Lee & the Dragonaires)
3) Fools Rush In (Where Angels Fear To Tread) (Ricky Nelson)
4) Poor Little Fool (Ricky Nelson)
5) Fool's Overture (Supertramp)
6) Seven Day Fool – Etta James


----------



## Duncan

New theme = A motley assortment of fools...

1) You Little Fool (Elvis Costello and the Attractions)
2) Only a Fool (The Mighty Sparrow with Byron Lee & the Dragonaires)
3) Fools Rush In (Where Angels Fear To Tread) (Ricky Nelson)
4) Poor Little Fool (Ricky Nelson)
5) Fool's Overture (Supertramp)
6) Seven Day Fool – Etta James
7) New Fool At An Old Game - Reba McEntire


----------



## philoctetes

1) You Little Fool (Elvis Costello and the Attractions)
2) Only a Fool (The Mighty Sparrow with Byron Lee & the Dragonaires)
3) Fools Rush In (Where Angels Fear To Tread) (Ricky Nelson)
4) Poor Little Fool (Ricky Nelson)
5) Fool's Overture (Supertramp)
6) Seven Day Fool – Etta James
7) New Fool At An Old Game - Reba McEntire
8) Chain of Fools (Aretha)


----------



## Rogerx

1) You Little Fool (Elvis Costello and the Attractions)
2) Only a Fool (The Mighty Sparrow with Byron Lee & the Dragonaires)
3) Fools Rush In (Where Angels Fear To Tread) (Ricky Nelson)
4) Poor Little Fool (Ricky Nelson)
5) Fool's Overture (Supertramp)
6) Seven Day Fool – Etta James
7) New Fool At An Old Game - Reba McEntire
8) Chain of Fools (Aretha)
9) What a Fool Believes (The Doobie Brothers)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme = A motley assortment of fools...

1) You Little Fool (Elvis Costello and the Attractions)
2) Only a Fool (The Mighty Sparrow with Byron Lee & the Dragonaires)
3) Fools Rush In (Where Angels Fear To Tread) (Ricky Nelson)
4) Poor Little Fool (Ricky Nelson)
5) Fool's Overture (Supertramp)
6) Seven Day Fool – Etta James
7) New Fool At An Old Game - Reba McEntire
8) Chain of Fools (Aretha)
9) What a Fool Believes (The Doobie Brothers) 
10) Fool on the Hill (Beatles)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme: Rivers

1) Big River (Johnny Cash)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Rivers

1) Big River (Johnny Cash)
2) By the Rivers of Babylon (Boney M)

Rules of this game are here.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Rivers

New theme: Rivers

1) Big River (Johnny Cash)
2) By the Rivers of Babylon (Boney M)
3) Moon River(Frank Sinatra)


----------



## Duncan

New theme: Rivers

New theme: Rivers

1) Big River (Johnny Cash)
2) By the Rivers of Babylon (Boney M)
3) Moon River(Frank Sinatra)
4) Across the River (Peter Gabriel)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Rivers

1) Big River (Johnny Cash)
2) By the Rivers of Babylon (Boney M)
3) Moon River(Frank Sinatra)
4) Across the River (Peter Gabriel)
5) Ride across the River (Dire Straits)


----------



## philoctetes

Boney M?

New theme: Rivers

1) Big River (Johnny Cash)
2) By the Rivers of Babylon (Boney M)
3) Moon River(Frank Sinatra)
4) Across the River (Peter Gabriel)
5) Ride across the River (Dire Straits) 
6) Cry Me a River (Ella / Mad Dogs & Englishmen)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Rivers

1) Big River (Johnny Cash)
2) By the Rivers of Babylon (Boney M)
3) Moon River(Frank Sinatra)
4) Across the River (Peter Gabriel)
5) Ride across the River (Dire Straits) 
6) Cry Me a River (Ella / Mad Dogs & Englishmen)
7) The River (Bruce Springsteen)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Rivers

1) Big River (Johnny Cash)
2) By the Rivers of Babylon (Boney M)
3) Moon River(Frank Sinatra)
4) Across the River (Peter Gabriel)
5) Ride across the River (Dire Straits)
6) Cry Me a River (Ella / Mad Dogs & Englishmen)
7) The River (Bruce Springsteen)
8) River (Joni Mitchell)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme: Rivers

1) Big River (Johnny Cash)
2) By the Rivers of Babylon (Boney M)
3) Moon River(Frank Sinatra)
4) Across the River (Peter Gabriel)
5) Ride across the River (Dire Straits)
6) Cry Me a River (Ella / Mad Dogs & Englishmen)
7) The River (Bruce Springsteen)
8) River (Joni Mitchell) 
9) Laughing River (Greg Brown)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Rivers

1) Big River (Johnny Cash)
2) By the Rivers of Babylon (Boney M)
3) Moon River(Frank Sinatra)
4) Across the River (Peter Gabriel)
5) Ride across the River (Dire Straits)
6) Cry Me a River (Ella / Mad Dogs & Englishmen)
7) The River (Bruce Springsteen)
8) River (Joni Mitchell)
9) Laughing River (Greg Brown)
10) Green River (Creedence Clearwater Revival)

May I continue with the river theme only to specify that an actual famous river be named in the song lyrics or title?

1) Cuyahoga (R.E.M.)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: rivers, named in the song title or lyrics

1) Cuyahoga (R.E.M.)
2) Selling England by the pound (Genesis, lyrics: "Old Father Thames")


----------



## senza sordino

New theme: rivers, named in the song title or lyrics

1) Cuyahoga (R.E.M.)
2) Selling England by the pound (Genesis, lyrics: "Old Father Thames")
3) Mississippi Queen (Mountain)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme: rivers, named in the song title or lyrics

1) Cuyahoga (R.E.M.)
2) Selling England by the pound (Genesis, lyrics: "Old Father Thames") 
3) Mississippi Queen (Mountain) 
4) Kern River (Merle Haggard)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: rivers, named in the song title or lyrics

1) Cuyahoga (R.E.M.)
2) Selling England by the pound (Genesis, lyrics: "Old Father Thames")
3) Mississippi Queen (Mountain)
4) Kern River (Merle Haggard)
5) Ferry Cross the Mersey (Gerry and the Pacemakers)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme: rivers, named in the song title or lyrics

1) Cuyahoga (R.E.M.)
2) Selling England by the pound (Genesis, lyrics: "Old Father Thames")
3) Mississippi Queen (Mountain)
4) Kern River (Merle Haggard)
5) Ferry Cross the Mersey (Gerry and the Pacemakers) 
6) East of the River Nile (Augustus Pablo)


----------



## D Smith

New theme: rivers, named in the song title or lyrics

1) Cuyahoga (R.E.M.)
2) Selling England by the pound (Genesis, lyrics: "Old Father Thames")
3) Mississippi Queen (Mountain)
4) Kern River (Merle Haggard)
5) Ferry Cross the Mersey (Gerry and the Pacemakers) 
6) East of the River Nile (Augustus Pablo)
7) Tallahatchie River Blues (Mattie Delaney)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme: rivers, named in the song title or lyrics

1) Cuyahoga (R.E.M.)
2) Selling England by the pound (Genesis, lyrics: "Old Father Thames")
3) Mississippi Queen (Mountain)
4) Kern River (Merle Haggard)
5) Ferry Cross the Mersey (Gerry and the Pacemakers)
6) East of the River Nile (Augustus Pablo)
7) Tallahatchie River Blues (Mattie Delaney) 
8) Red River Blues (Jorma Kaukonen)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: rivers, named in the song title or lyrics

1) Cuyahoga (R.E.M.)
2) Selling England by the pound (Genesis, lyrics: "Old Father Thames")
3) Mississippi Queen (Mountain)
4) Kern River (Merle Haggard)
5) Ferry Cross the Mersey (Gerry and the Pacemakers)
6) East of the River Nile (Augustus Pablo)
7) Tallahatchie River Blues (Mattie Delaney)
8) Red River Blues (Jorma Kaukonen)
9) Rio Grande (Brian Wilson)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme: rivers, named in the song title or lyrics

1) Cuyahoga (R.E.M.)
2) Selling England by the pound (Genesis, lyrics: "Old Father Thames")
3) Mississippi Queen (Mountain)
4) Kern River (Merle Haggard)
5) Ferry Cross the Mersey (Gerry and the Pacemakers)
6) East of the River Nile (Augustus Pablo)
7) Tallahatchie River Blues (Mattie Delaney)
8) Red River Blues (Jorma Kaukonen)
9) Rio Grande (Brian Wilson)
10) The Nile Song (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme - Songs about Gardens (real or imaginary)

1) In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida (Iron Butterfly)


----------



## senza sordino

New theme - Songs about Gardens

1) In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida (Iron Butterfly)
2) Octopus's Garden (The Beatles)


----------



## Duncan

New theme - Songs about Gardens

1) In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida (Iron Butterfly)
2) Octopus's Garden (The Beatles)
3) The Hanging Garden (The Cure)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme - Songs about Gardens

1) In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida (Iron Butterfly)
2) Octopus's Garden (The Beatles)
3) The Hanging Garden (The Cure)
4) Garden Party (Ricky Nelson)


----------



## Open Book

New theme - Songs about Gardens

1) In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida (Iron Butterfly)
2) Octopus's Garden (The Beatles)
3) The Hanging Garden (The Cure)
4) Garden Party (Ricky Nelson)
5) Garden of Eden (John Cafferty And The Beaver Brown Band)


----------



## D Smith

New theme - Songs about Gardens

1) In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida (Iron Butterfly)
2) Octopus's Garden (The Beatles)
3) The Hanging Garden (The Cure)
4) Garden Party (Ricky Nelson)
5) Garden of Eden (John Cafferty And The Beaver Brown Band)
6) A Garden in the Rain (Perry Como)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme - Songs about Gardens

1) In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida (Iron Butterfly)
2) Octopus's Garden (The Beatles)
3) The Hanging Garden (The Cure)
4) Garden Party (Ricky Nelson)
5) Garden of Eden (John Cafferty And The Beaver Brown Band)
6) A Garden in the Rain (Perry Como)
7) The Original of the Species (U2)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme - Songs about Gardens

1) In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida (Iron Butterfly)
2) Octopus's Garden (The Beatles)
3) The Hanging Garden (The Cure)
4) Garden Party (Ricky Nelson)
5) Garden of Eden (John Cafferty And The Beaver Brown Band)
6) A Garden in the Rain (Perry Como)
7) The Original of the Species (U2) 
8) Tend My Garden (James Gang)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme - Songs about Gardens

1) In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida (Iron Butterfly)
2) Octopus's Garden (The Beatles)
3) The Hanging Garden (The Cure)
4) Garden Party (Ricky Nelson)
5) Garden of Eden (John Cafferty And The Beaver Brown Band)
6) A Garden in the Rain (Perry Como)
7) The Original of the Species (U2) 
8) Tend My Garden (James Gang)
9) Woodstock (Crosby, Stills, Nash, & Young)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme - Songs about Gardens

1) In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida (Iron Butterfly)
2) Octopus's Garden (The Beatles)
3) The Hanging Garden (The Cure)
4) Garden Party (Ricky Nelson)
5) Garden of Eden (John Cafferty And The Beaver Brown Band)
6) A Garden in the Rain (Perry Como)
7) The Original of the Species (U2)
8) Tend My Garden (James Gang)
9) Woodstock (Crosby, Stills, Nash, & Young)
10.) Safe in My Garden (The Mamas & the Papas )


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs used at weddings

1.) Endless Love (Diana Ross (& Lionel Richie))


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs used at weddings

1.) Endless Love (Diana Ross (& Lionel Richie))
2.) The rains of Castamere (Sigur Ros)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs used at weddings

1.) Endless Love (Diana Ross (& Lionel Richie))
2.) The rains of Castamere (Sigur Ros)
3.) Marry Me (Train)


----------



## Duncan

New theme: songs used at weddings

1.) Endless Love (Diana Ross (& Lionel Richie))
2.) The rains of Castamere (Sigur Ros)
3.) Marry Me (Train)
4.) Let Me Call You Sweetheart (Bing Crosby)


----------



## D Smith

New theme: songs used at weddings

1.) Endless Love (Diana Ross (& Lionel Richie))
2.) The rains of Castamere (Sigur Ros)
3.) Marry Me (Train)
4.) Let Me Call You Sweetheart (Bing Crosby)
5) Tonight I Celebrate My Love (Peabo Bryson and Roberta Flack)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs used at weddings

1.) Endless Love (Diana Ross (& Lionel Richie))
2.) The rains of Castamere (Sigur Ros)
3.) Marry Me (Train)
4.) Let Me Call You Sweetheart (Bing Crosby)
5) Tonight I Celebrate My Love (Peabo Bryson and Roberta Flack)
6) The promise you made (Cock Robin)


----------



## Duncan

Duplicate post - how odd, eh?


----------



## Duncan

New theme: songs used at weddings

1.) Endless Love (Diana Ross (& Lionel Richie))
2.) The rains of Castamere (Sigur Ros)
3.) Marry Me (Train)
4.) Let Me Call You Sweetheart (Bing Crosby)
5) Tonight I Celebrate My Love (Peabo Bryson and Roberta Flack)
6) The promise you made (Cock Robin)
7) The Hokey Pokey (Haunted Garage - hardcore punk version)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: songs used at weddings

1.) Endless Love (Diana Ross (& Lionel Richie))
2.) The rains of Castamere (Sigur Ros)
3.) Marry Me (Train)
4.) Let Me Call You Sweetheart (Bing Crosby)
5) Tonight I Celebrate My Love (Peabo Bryson and Roberta Flack)
6) The promise you made (Cock Robin)
7) The Hokey Pokey (Haunted Garage - hardcore punk version)
8) Could I Have This Dance (Anne Murray)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: songs used at weddings

1.) Endless Love (Diana Ross (& Lionel Richie))
2.) The rains of Castamere (Sigur Ros)
3.) Marry Me (Train)
4.) Let Me Call You Sweetheart (Bing Crosby)
5) Tonight I Celebrate My Love (Peabo Bryson and Roberta Flack)
6) The promise you made (Cock Robin)
7) The Hokey Pokey (Haunted Garage - hardcore punk version)
8) Could I Have This Dance (Anne Murray)
9) Here Comes the Sun (the Beatles) (I played it last year!)


----------



## Duncan

New theme: songs used at weddings

1.) Endless Love (Diana Ross (& Lionel Richie))
2.) The rains of Castamere (Sigur Ros)
3.) Marry Me (Train)
4.) Let Me Call You Sweetheart (Bing Crosby)
5) Tonight I Celebrate My Love (Peabo Bryson and Roberta Flack)
6) The promise you made (Cock Robin)
7) The Hokey Pokey (Haunted Garage - hardcore punk version)
8) Could I Have This Dance (Anne Murray)
9) Here Comes the Sun (the Beatles) (I played it last year!)
10) The Chicken Dance (The Lawrence Welk Orchestra)


New theme = An Equal Rights/Civil Rights Soundtrack...

1.) Power To The People (John Lennon/Plastic Ono Band)


----------



## Open Book

New theme = An Equal Rights/Civil Rights Soundtrack...

1.) Power To The People (John Lennon/Plastic Ono Band)
2.) Biko (Peter Gabriel)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme = An Equal Rights/Civil Rights Soundtrack...

1.) Power To The People (John Lennon/Plastic Ono Band)
2.) Biko (Peter Gabriel) 
3.) Don't Cal Me Ni**er ****** (Sly & Family Stone)


----------



## Open Book

New theme = An Equal Rights/Civil Rights Soundtrack...

1.) Power To The People (John Lennon/Plastic Ono Band)
2.) Biko (Peter Gabriel)
3.) Don't Cal Me Ni**er ****** (Sly & Family Stone)
4.) Blackbird (The Beatles)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme = An Equal Rights/Civil Rights Soundtrack...

1.) Power To The People (John Lennon/Plastic Ono Band)
2.) Biko (Peter Gabriel)
3.) Don't Cal Me Ni**er ****** (Sly & Family Stone)
4.) Blackbird (The Beatles) 
5.) 400 Years (Peter Tosh)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = An Equal Rights/Civil Rights Soundtrack...

1.) Power To The People (John Lennon/Plastic Ono Band)
2.) Biko (Peter Gabriel)
3.) Don't Cal Me Ni**er ****** (Sly & Family Stone)
4.) Blackbird (The Beatles)
5.) 400 Years (Peter Tosh)
6.) We shall overcome ( Mahalia Jackson.)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = An *Equal Rights*/Civil Rights Soundtrack...

1.) Power To The People (John Lennon/Plastic Ono Band)
2.) Biko (Peter Gabriel)
3.) Don't Cal Me Ni**er ****** (Sly & Family Stone)
4.) Blackbird (The Beatles)
5.) 400 Years (Peter Tosh)
6.) We shall overcome ( Mahalia Jackson.)
7.) I Am Woman (Helen Reddy)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = An Equal Rights/Civil Rights Soundtrack...

1.) Power To The People (John Lennon/Plastic Ono Band)
2.) Biko (Peter Gabriel)
3.) Don't Cal Me Ni**er ****** (Sly & Family Stone)
4.) Blackbird (The Beatles)
5.) 400 Years (Peter Tosh)
6.) We shall overcome ( Mahalia Jackson.)
7.) I Am Woman (Helen Reddy)
8.) We were all wounded at Wounded Knee (Redbone)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = An Equal Rights/Civil Rights Soundtrack...

1.) Power To The People (John Lennon/Plastic Ono Band)
2.) Biko (Peter Gabriel)
3.) Don't Cal Me Ni**er ****** (Sly & Family Stone)
4.) Blackbird (The Beatles)
5.) 400 Years (Peter Tosh)
6.) We shall overcome ( Mahalia Jackson.)
7.) I Am Woman (Helen Reddy)
8.) We were all wounded at Wounded Knee (Redbone)
9.) Sisters Are Doin’ It For Themselves (Eurythmics and Aretha Franklin)


----------



## Open Book

New theme = An Equal Rights/Civil Rights Soundtrack...

1.) Power To The People (John Lennon/Plastic Ono Band)
2.) Biko (Peter Gabriel)
3.) Don't Cal Me Ni**er ****** (Sly & Family Stone)
4.) Blackbird (The Beatles)
5.) 400 Years (Peter Tosh)
6.) We shall overcome ( Mahalia Jackson.)
7.) I Am Woman (Helen Reddy)
8.) We were all wounded at Wounded Knee (Redbone)
9.) Sisters Are Doin’ It For Themselves (Eurythmics and Aretha Franklin)
10) Sunday Bloody Sunday (U2)

Next theme: violent weather

1) Riders On The Storm (The Doors)


----------



## Rogerx

Next theme: violent weather

1) Riders On The Storm (The Doors)
2) The Wind Cries Mary ( Jimi Hendrix)


----------



## Open Book

Next theme: violent weather

1) Riders On The Storm (The Doors)
2) The Wind Cries Mary ( Jimi Hendrix)
3) Hurricane (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Art Rock

Next theme: violent weather

1) Riders On The Storm (The Doors)
2) The Wind Cries Mary ( Jimi Hendrix)
3) Hurricane (Bob Dylan)
4) Thunder and Lightning (Chi Coltrane)


----------



## philoctetes

Next theme: violent weather

1) Riders On The Storm (The Doors)
2) The Wind Cries Mary ( Jimi Hendrix)
3) Hurricane (Bob Dylan)
4) Thunder and Lightning (Chi Coltrane) 
5) Tornado Time in Texas (Guy Clark)


----------



## Open Book

Next theme: violent weather

1) Riders On The Storm (The Doors)
2) The Wind Cries Mary ( Jimi Hendrix)
3) Hurricane (Bob Dylan)
4) Thunder and Lightning (Chi Coltrane)
5) Smokestack Lightning (Howlin' Wolf)


----------



## Art Rock

Next theme: violent weather

1) Riders On The Storm (The Doors)
2) The Wind Cries Mary ( Jimi Hendrix)
3) Hurricane (Bob Dylan)
4) Thunder and Lightning (Chi Coltrane)
5) Tornado Time in Texas (Guy Clark)
6) Smokestack Lightning (Howlin' Wolf)
7) Storm (Vanessa Mae)


----------



## Open Book

Next theme: violent weather

1) Riders On The Storm (The Doors)
2) The Wind Cries Mary ( Jimi Hendrix)
3) Hurricane (Bob Dylan)
4) Thunder and Lightning (Chi Coltrane)
5) Tornado Time in Texas (Guy Clark)
6) Smokestack Lightning (Howlin' Wolf)
7) Storm (Vanessa Mae)
8) When The Levee Breaks (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Duncan

Next theme: violent weather

1) Riders On The Storm (The Doors)
2) The Wind Cries Mary ( Jimi Hendrix)
3) Hurricane (Bob Dylan)
4) Thunder and Lightning (Chi Coltrane)
5) Tornado Time in Texas (Guy Clark)
6) Smokestack Lightning (Howlin' Wolf)
7) Storm (Vanessa Mae)
8) When The Levee Breaks (Led Zeppelin)
9) Like A Hurricane (Neil Young)


----------



## philoctetes

Next theme: violent weather

1) Riders On The Storm (The Doors)
2) The Wind Cries Mary ( Jimi Hendrix)
3) Hurricane (Bob Dylan)
4) Thunder and Lightning (Chi Coltrane)
5) Tornado Time in Texas (Guy Clark)
6) Smokestack Lightning (Howlin' Wolf)
7) Storm (Vanessa Mae)
8) When The Levee Breaks (Led Zeppelin)
9) Like A Hurricane (Neil Young) 
10) Wild is the Wind (Nina Simone)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme: Manly Men

1) Big Bad John (Jimmie Dean)


----------



## D Smith

New theme: Manly Men

1) Big Bad John (Jimmie Dean)
2) John Henry (Harry Belafonte)


----------



## senza sordino

New theme: Manly Men

1) Big Bad John (Jimmie Dean)
2) John Henry (Harry Belafonte)
3) Bad Bad Leroy Brown (Jim Croce)


----------



## Duncan

New theme: Manly Men

1) Big Bad John (Jimmie Dean)
2) John Henry (Harry Belafonte)
3) Bad Bad Leroy Brown (Jim Croce)
4) Macho Man (The Village People)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme: Manly Men

1) Big Bad John (Jimmie Dean)
2) John Henry (Harry Belafonte)
3) Bad Bad Leroy Brown (Jim Croce)
4) Macho Man (The Village People) 
5) Highwayman (The Highwaymen)


----------



## Duncan

New theme: Manly Men

1) Big Bad John (Jimmie Dean)
2) John Henry (Harry Belafonte)
3) Bad Bad Leroy Brown (Jim Croce)
4) Macho Man (The Village People)
5) Highwayman (The Highwaymen)
6) Jim Dandy (To The Rescue) (Black Oak Arkansas)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: Manly Men

1) Big Bad John (Jimmie Dean)
2) John Henry (Harry Belafonte)
3) Bad Bad Leroy Brown (Jim Croce)
4) Macho Man (The Village People)
5) Highwayman (The Highwaymen)
6) Jim Dandy (To The Rescue) (Black Oak Arkansas)
7) Mannish Boy (Muddy Waters)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Manly Men

1) Big Bad John (Jimmie Dean)
2) John Henry (Harry Belafonte)
3) Bad Bad Leroy Brown (Jim Croce)
4) Macho Man (The Village People)
5) Highwayman (The Highwaymen)
6) Jim Dandy (To The Rescue) (Black Oak Arkansas)
7) Mannish Boy (Muddy Waters)
8) Holding Out for a Hero ( Bonnie Tyler)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Manly Men

1) Big Bad John (Jimmie Dean)
2) John Henry (Harry Belafonte)
3) Bad Bad Leroy Brown (Jim Croce)
4) Macho Man (The Village People)
5) Highwayman (The Highwaymen)
6) Jim Dandy (To The Rescue) (Black Oak Arkansas)
7) Mannish Boy (Muddy Waters)
8) Holding Out for a Hero ( Bonnie Tyler)
9) Real men (Joe Jackson)


----------



## Duncan

New theme: Manly Men

1) Big Bad John (Jimmie Dean)
2) John Henry (Harry Belafonte)
3) Bad Bad Leroy Brown (Jim Croce)
4) Macho Man (The Village People)
5) Highwayman (The Highwaymen)
6) Jim Dandy (To The Rescue) (Black Oak Arkansas)
7) Mannish Boy (Muddy Waters)
8) Holding Out for a Hero ( Bonnie Tyler)
9) Real men (Joe Jackson)
10) A Boy Named Sue (Johnny Cash)

*New theme = The words "rock and roll" in the title... (spelling variations acceptable)*

1.) (I Know) It's Only Rock 'n Roll - (The Rolling Stones - "the World's Greatest Rock and Roll Band")


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = The words "rock and roll" in the title... (spelling variations acceptable)

1.) (I Know) It's Only Rock 'n Roll - (The Rolling Stones - "the World's Greatest Rock and Roll Band")
2.) Rock 'n' Roll (The Cats, cover of the song by Kevin Johnson, most famously covered by Mac Davis)


----------



## D Smith

New theme = The words "rock and roll" in the title... (spelling variations acceptable)

1.) (I Know) It's Only Rock 'n Roll - (The Rolling Stones - "the World's Greatest Rock and Roll Band")
2.) Rock 'n' Roll (The Cats, cover of the song by Kevin Johnson, most famously covered by Mac Davis)
3) Rock and Roll Is Here To Stay (Danny and the Juniors)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = The words "rock and roll" in the title... (spelling variations acceptable)

1.) (I Know) It's Only Rock 'n Roll - (The Rolling Stones - "the World's Greatest Rock and Roll Band")
2.) Rock 'n' Roll (The Cats, cover of the song by Kevin Johnson, most famously covered by Mac Davis)
3) Rock and Roll Is Here To Stay (Danny and the Juniors)
4) Rock and Roll Ain't Noise Pollution (AC/DC)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme = The words "rock and roll" in the title... (spelling variations acceptable)

1.) (I Know) It's Only Rock 'n Roll - (The Rolling Stones - "the World's Greatest Rock and Roll Band")
2.) Rock 'n' Roll (The Cats, cover of the song by Kevin Johnson, most famously covered by Mac Davis)
3) Rock and Roll Is Here To Stay (Danny and the Juniors)
4) Rock and Roll Ain't Noise Pollution (AC/DC)
5) I Love Rock n Roll (Joan Jett)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = The words "rock and roll" in the title... (spelling variations acceptable)

1) (I Know) It's Only Rock 'n Roll - (The Rolling Stones - "the World's Greatest Rock and Roll Band")
2) Rock 'n' Roll (The Cats, cover of the song by Kevin Johnson, most famously covered by Mac Davis)
3) Rock and Roll Is Here To Stay (Danny and the Juniors)
4) Rock and Roll Ain't Noise Pollution (AC/DC)
5) I Love Rock n Roll (Joan Jett)
6) Rockin' Roll Baby - Stylistics


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = The words "rock and roll" in the title... (spelling variations acceptable)

1) (I Know) It's Only Rock 'n Roll - (The Rolling Stones - "the World's Greatest Rock and Roll Band")
2) Rock 'n' Roll (The Cats, cover of the song by Kevin Johnson, most famously covered by Mac Davis)
3) Rock and Roll Is Here To Stay (Danny and the Juniors)
4) Rock and Roll Ain't Noise Pollution (AC/DC)
5) I Love Rock n Roll (Joan Jett)
6) Rockin' Roll Baby - Stylistics
7)I'm Just a Singer (In a Rock and Roll Band) ( Moody Blues)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = The words "rock and roll" in the title... (spelling variations acceptable)

1) (I Know) It's Only Rock 'n Roll - (The Rolling Stones - "the World's Greatest Rock and Roll Band")
2) Rock 'n' Roll (The Cats, cover of the song by Kevin Johnson, most famously covered by Mac Davis)
3) Rock and Roll Is Here To Stay (Danny and the Juniors)
4) Rock and Roll Ain't Noise Pollution (AC/DC)
5) I Love Rock n Roll (Joan Jett)
6) Rockin' Roll Baby - Stylistics
7)I'm Just a Singer (In a Rock and Roll Band) ( Moody Blues)
8) Rock and Roll, Hoochie Koo (Johnny Winter/Rick Derringer)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme = The words "rock and roll" in the title... (spelling variations acceptable)

1) (I Know) It's Only Rock 'n Roll - (The Rolling Stones - "the World's Greatest Rock and Roll Band")
2) Rock 'n' Roll (The Cats, cover of the song by Kevin Johnson, most famously covered by Mac Davis)
3) Rock and Roll Is Here To Stay (Danny and the Juniors)
4) Rock and Roll Ain't Noise Pollution (AC/DC)
5) I Love Rock n Roll (Joan Jett)
6) Rockin' Roll Baby - Stylistics
7)I'm Just a Singer (In a Rock and Roll Band) ( Moody Blues)
8) Rock and Roll, Hoochie Koo (Johnny Winter/Rick Derringer)
9) Rock and Roll Music (Chuck Berry)


----------



## philoctetes

1) (I Know) It's Only Rock 'n Roll - (The Rolling Stones - "the World's Greatest Rock and Roll Band")
2) Rock 'n' Roll (The Cats, cover of the song by Kevin Johnson, most famously covered by Mac Davis)
3) Rock and Roll Is Here To Stay (Danny and the Juniors)
4) Rock and Roll Ain't Noise Pollution (AC/DC)
5) I Love Rock n Roll (Joan Jett)
6) Rockin' Roll Baby - Stylistics
7)I'm Just a Singer (In a Rock and Roll Band) ( Moody Blues)
8) Rock and Roll, Hoochie Koo (Johnny Winter/Rick Derringer)
9) Rock and Roll Music (Chuck Berry) 
10) The Blues Had a Baby and They Named it Rock and Roll (Muddy Waters)


----------



## philoctetes

New Theme: The Street

1) On the Sunny Side of the Street (Louis Armstrong)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: The Street

1) On the Sunny Side of the Street (Louis Armstrong)
2)The 59th Street Bridge Song (Simon and Garfunkel)


----------



## Room2201974

New Theme: The Street

1) On the Sunny Side of the Street (Louis Armstrong)
2) The 59th Street Bridge Song (Simon and Garfunkel)
3) Mercy Street (Peter Gabriel)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: The Street

1) On the Sunny Side of the Street (Louis Armstrong)
2) The 59th Street Bridge Song (Simon and Garfunkel)
3) Mercy Street (Peter Gabriel)
4) Denmark street( The Kinks )


----------



## philoctetes

New Theme: The Street

1) On the Sunny Side of the Street (Louis Armstrong)
2) The 59th Street Bridge Song (Simon and Garfunkel)
3) Mercy Street (Peter Gabriel)
4) Denmark street( The Kinks ) 
5) Love Street (The Doors)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: The Street

1) On the Sunny Side of the Street (Louis Armstrong)
2) The 59th Street Bridge Song (Simon and Garfunkel)
3) Mercy Street (Peter Gabriel)
4) Denmark street( The Kinks )
5) Love Street (The Doors)
6) Grey Street (Dave Matthews Band)


----------



## philoctetes

New Theme: The Street

1) On the Sunny Side of the Street (Louis Armstrong)
2) The 59th Street Bridge Song (Simon and Garfunkel)
3) Mercy Street (Peter Gabriel)
4) Denmark street( The Kinks )
5) Love Street (The Doors)
6) Grey Street (Dave Matthews Band) 
7) Shakedown Street (Grateful Dead)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: The Street

1) On the Sunny Side of the Street (Louis Armstrong)
2) The 59th Street Bridge Song (Simon and Garfunkel)
3) Mercy Street (Peter Gabriel)
4) Denmark street( The Kinks )
5) Love Street (The Doors)
6) Grey Street (Dave Matthews Band)
7) Shakedown Street (Grateful Dead)
8) On Hyndford Street ( Van Morrison)


----------



## Room2201974

New Theme: The Street

1) On the Sunny Side of the Street (Louis Armstrong)
2) The 59th Street Bridge Song (Simon and Garfunkel)
3) Mercy Street (Peter Gabriel)
4) Denmark street( The Kinks )
5) Love Street (The Doors)
6) Grey Street (Dave Matthews Band)
7) Shakedown Street (Grateful Dead)
8) On Hyndford Street ( Van Morrison)
9) Street Fighting Man (Rolling Stones)


----------



## Duncan

New Theme: The Street

1) On the Sunny Side of the Street (Louis Armstrong)
2) The 59th Street Bridge Song (Simon and Garfunkel)
3) Mercy Street (Peter Gabriel)
4) Denmark street( The Kinks )
5) Love Street (The Doors)
6) Grey Street (Dave Matthews Band)
7) Shakedown Street (Grateful Dead)
8) On Hyndford Street ( Van Morrison)
9) Street Fighting Man (Rolling Stones)
10) Dark Side of the Street (Gram Parsons and Emmylou Harris)


New theme - all things "magical"...

1) The Magician's Birthday (Uriah Heep)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme - all things "magical"...

1) The Magician's Birthday (Uriah Heep)
2) Do You Believe In Magic (Lovin Spoonful)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme - all things "magical"...

1) The Magician's Birthday (Uriah Heep)
2) Do You Believe In Magic (Lovin Spoonful)
3) Magical Mystery Tour (The Beatles)


----------



## Open Book

New theme - all things "magical"...

1) The Magician's Birthday (Uriah Heep)
2) Do You Believe In Magic (Lovin Spoonful)
3) Magical Mystery Tour (The Beatles)
4) Magic (The Cars)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme - all things "magical"...

1) The Magician's Birthday (Uriah Heep)
2) Do You Believe In Magic (Lovin Spoonful)
3) Magical Mystery Tour (The Beatles)
4) Magic (The Cars)
5) Could It Be Magic (Barry Manilow/DONNA SUMMER!)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme - all things "magical"...

1) The Magician's Birthday (Uriah Heep)
2) Do You Believe In Magic (Lovin Spoonful)
3) Magical Mystery Tour (The Beatles)
4) Magic (The Cars)
5) Could It Be Magic (Barry Manilow/DONNA SUMMER!) 
6) Magic Bus (The Who)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme - all things "magical"...

1) The Magician's Birthday (Uriah Heep)
2) Do You Believe In Magic (Lovin Spoonful)
3) Magical Mystery Tour (The Beatles)
4) Magic (The Cars)
5) Could It Be Magic (Barry Manilow/DONNA SUMMER!)
6) Magic Bus (The Who)
7) The witch queen of New Orleans (Redbone)


----------



## Duncan

New theme - all things "magical"...

1) The Magician's Birthday (Uriah Heep)
2) Do You Believe In Magic (Lovin Spoonful)
3) Magical Mystery Tour (The Beatles)
4) Magic (The Cars)
5) Could It Be Magic (Barry Manilow/DONNA SUMMER!)
6) Magic Bus (The Who)
7) The witch queen of New Orleans (Redbone)
8) Strange Magic (Area 51/Haunting Groups)


----------



## Open Book

New theme - all things "magical"...

1) The Magician's Birthday (Uriah Heep)
2) Do You Believe In Magic (Lovin Spoonful)
3) Magical Mystery Tour (The Beatles)
4) Magic (The Cars)
5) Could It Be Magic (Barry Manilow/DONNA SUMMER!)
6) Magic Bus (The Who)
7) The witch queen of New Orleans (Redbone)
8) Strange Magic (Area 51/Haunting Groups)
9) Magic Carpet Ride (Steppenwolf)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme - all things "magical"...

1) The Magician's Birthday (Uriah Heep)
2) Do You Believe In Magic (Lovin Spoonful)
3) Magical Mystery Tour (The Beatles)
4) Magic (The Cars)
5) Could It Be Magic (Barry Manilow/DONNA SUMMER!)
6) Magic Bus (The Who)
7) The witch queen of New Orleans (Redbone)
8) Strange Magic (Area 51/Haunting Groups)
9) Magic Carpet Ride (Steppenwolf)
10) Black Magic Woman (Fleetwood Mac)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme = nature


----------



## Duncan

New theme = nature

1) Mother Nature's Son (The Beatles)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme = nature

1) Mother Nature's Son (The Beatles) 
2) Nature's Way (Spirit)


----------



## D Smith

New theme = nature

1) Mother Nature's Son (The Beatles) 
2) Nature's Way (Spirit)
3) Nature Boy (Nat King Cole)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = nature

1) Mother Nature's Son (The Beatles)
2) Nature's Way (Spirit)
3) Nature Boy (Nat King Cole)
4)"Mercy Mercy Me (The Ecology)" (Marvin Gaye)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme = nature

1) Mother Nature's Son (The Beatles)
2) Nature's Way (Spirit)
3) Nature Boy (Nat King Cole)
4)"Mercy Mercy Me (The Ecology)" (Marvin Gaye) 
5) Act Naturally (Buck Owens)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme = nature

1) Mother Nature's Son (The Beatles)
2) Nature's Way (Spirit)
3) Nature Boy (Nat King Cole)
4)"Mercy Mercy Me (The Ecology)" (Marvin Gaye) 
5) Act Naturally (Buck Owens)
6) Rocky Mountain High (John Denver)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = nature

1) Mother Nature's Son (The Beatles)
2) Nature's Way (Spirit)
3) Nature Boy (Nat King Cole)
4)"Mercy Mercy Me (The Ecology)" (Marvin Gaye)
5) Act Naturally (Buck Owens)
6) Rocky Mountain High (John Denver)
7) Be The Rain (Neil Young and Crazy Horse)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme = nature

1) Mother Nature's Son (The Beatles)
2) Nature's Way (Spirit)
3) Nature Boy (Nat King Cole)
4)"Mercy Mercy Me (The Ecology)" (Marvin Gaye)
5) Act Naturally (Buck Owens)
6) Rocky Mountain High (John Denver)
7) Be The Rain (Neil Young and Crazy Horse) 
8) Natural Mystic (Bob Marley)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme = nature

1) Mother Nature's Son (The Beatles)
2) Nature's Way (Spirit)
3) Nature Boy (Nat King Cole)
4)"Mercy Mercy Me (The Ecology)" (Marvin Gaye)
5) Act Naturally (Buck Owens)
6) Rocky Mountain High (John Denver)
7) Be The Rain (Neil Young and Crazy Horse) 
8) Natural Mystic (Bob Marley)
9) Hiking Metal Punks (Darkthrone)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = nature

1) Mother Nature's Son (The Beatles)
2) Nature's Way (Spirit)
3) Nature Boy (Nat King Cole)
4)"Mercy Mercy Me (The Ecology)" (Marvin Gaye)
5) Act Naturally (Buck Owens)
6) Rocky Mountain High (John Denver)
7) Be The Rain (Neil Young and Crazy Horse)
8) Natural Mystic (Bob Marley)
9) Hiking Metal Punks (Darkthrone)
10) Big Yellow Taxi (Joni Mitchell)

*New Theme = The Rolling Stones Ultimate Guide to Knowing and Understanding Women -

(Note: All songs must be recordings released exclusively by the Rolling Stones) -*

1.) Under My Thumb (The Rolling Stones)


----------



## Room2201974

New Theme = The Rolling Stones Ultimate Guide to Knowing and Understanding Women -

(Note: All songs must be recordings released exclusively by the Rolling Stones) -

1) Under My Thumb (The Rolling Stones)
2) The Spider and the Fly


----------



## KenOC

New Theme = The Rolling Stones Ultimate Guide to Knowing and Understanding Women -

(Note: All songs must be recordings released exclusively by the Rolling Stones) -

1) Under My Thumb (The Rolling Stones)
2) The Spider and the Fly
3) Stray Cat Blues
​


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme = The Rolling Stones Ultimate Guide to Knowing and Understanding Women -

(Note: All songs must be recordings released exclusively by the Rolling Stones) -

1) Under My Thumb (The Rolling Stones)
2) The Spider and the Fly
3) Stray Cat Blues
4) Angie


----------



## KenOC

New Theme = The Rolling Stones Ultimate Guide to Knowing and Understanding Women -

(Note: All songs must be recordings released exclusively by the Rolling Stones) -

1) Under My Thumb (The Rolling Stones)
2) The Spider and the Fly
3) Stray Cat Blues
4) Angie
5) Factory Girl

Knowing and Understanding Women? Maybe if you're a misogynist.​​


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme = The Rolling Stones Ultimate Guide to Knowing and Understanding Women -

(Note: All songs must be recordings released exclusively by the Rolling Stones) -

1) Under My Thumb (The Rolling Stones)
2) The Spider and the Fly
3) Stray Cat Blues
4) Angie
5) Factory Girl
6) She's So Cold


----------



## poodlebites

New Theme = The Rolling Stones Ultimate Guide to Knowing and Understanding Women -

(Note: All songs must be recordings released exclusively by the Rolling Stones) -

1) Under My Thumb (The Rolling Stones)
2) The Spider and the Fly
3) Stray Cat Blues
4) Angie
5) Factory Girl
6) She's So Cold
7) Live With Me


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme = The Rolling Stones Ultimate Guide to Knowing and Understanding Women -

(Note: All songs must be recordings released exclusively by the Rolling Stones) -

1) Under My Thumb (The Rolling Stones)
2) The Spider and the Fly
3) Stray Cat Blues
4) Angie
5) Factory Girl
6) She's So Cold
7) Live With Me
8) Let’s Spend the Night Together


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme = The Rolling Stones Ultimate Guide to Knowing and Understanding Women -

(Note: All songs must be recordings released exclusively by the Rolling Stones) -

1) Under My Thumb 
2) The Spider and the Fly
3) Stray Cat Blues
4) Angie
5) Factory Girl
6) She's So Cold
7) Live With Me
8) Let’s Spend the Night Together
9) Ruby Tuesday


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme = The Rolling Stones Ultimate Guide to Knowing and Understanding Women -

(Note: All songs must be recordings released exclusively by the Rolling Stones) -

1) Under My Thumb
2) The Spider and the Fly
3) Stray Cat Blues
4) Angie
5) Factory Girl
6) She's So Cold
7) Live With Me
8) Let’s Spend the Night Together
9) Ruby Tuesday
10) Honky Tonk Women.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme =songs about Romeo & Juliet 

1)Romeo Had Juliette - Lou Reed


----------



## Art Rock

New theme =songs about Romeo & Juliet

1) Romeo Had Juliette - Lou Reed
2) Romeo and Juliet - Dire Straits


----------



## Rogerx

New theme =songs about Romeo & Juliet

1) Romeo Had Juliette - Lou Reed
2) Romeo and Juliet - Dire Straits
3) (Just Like) Romeo and Juliet- The Reflections


----------



## D Smith

New theme =songs about Romeo & Juliet

1) Romeo Had Juliette - Lou Reed
2) Romeo and Juliet - Dire Straits
3) (Just Like) Romeo and Juliet- The Reflections
4) Juliet (Emilie Autumn)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme =songs about Romeo & Juliet

1) Romeo Had Juliette - Lou Reed
2) Romeo and Juliet - Dire Straits
3) (Just Like) Romeo and Juliet- The Reflections
4) Juliet - Emilie Autumn
5) Romeo - Mr. Big


----------



## Rogerx

New theme =songs about Romeo & Juliet

1) Romeo Had Juliette - Lou Reed
2) Romeo and Juliet - Dire Straits
3) (Just Like) Romeo and Juliet- The Reflections
4) Juliet (Emilie Autumn)
5) Romeo - Mr. Big
6) Romeo and Juliet (The Killers.)


----------



## Duncan

KenOC said:


> New Theme = The Rolling Stones Ultimate Guide to Knowing and Understanding Women -
> 
> (Note: All songs must be recordings released exclusively by the Rolling Stones) -
> 
> 1) Under My Thumb (The Rolling Stones)
> 2) The Spider and the Fly
> 3) Stray Cat Blues
> 4) Angie
> 5) Factory Girl
> 
> *Knowing and Understanding Women? Maybe if you're a misogynist.*​​


Tumbled onto the irony, eh?


----------



## Duncan

New theme =songs about Romeo & Juliet

1) Romeo Had Juliette - Lou Reed
2) Romeo and Juliet - Dire Straits
3) (Just Like) Romeo and Juliet- The Reflections
4) Juliet (Emilie Autumn)
5) Romeo - Mr. Big
6) Romeo and Juliet (The Killers.)
7) Don't Fear the Reaper (Blue Öyster Cult)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme =songs about Romeo & Juliet

1) Romeo Had Juliette - Lou Reed
2) Romeo and Juliet - Dire Straits
3) (Just Like) Romeo and Juliet- The Reflections
4) Juliet (Emilie Autumn)
5) Romeo - Mr. Big
6) Romeo and Juliet (The Killers.)
7) Don't Fear the Reaper (Blue Öyster Cult)
8) Suicide is painless (MASH)


----------



## Duncan

New theme =songs about Romeo & Juliet

1) Romeo Had Juliette - Lou Reed
2) Romeo and Juliet - Dire Straits
3) (Just Like) Romeo and Juliet- The Reflections
4) Juliet (Emilie Autumn)
5) Romeo - Mr. Big
6) Romeo and Juliet (The Killers.)
7) Don't Fear the Reaper (Blue Öyster Cult)
8) Suicide is painless (MASH)
9) Whatever (I Had A Dream) (Butthole Surfers)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme =songs about Romeo & Juliet

1) Romeo Had Juliette - Lou Reed
2) Romeo and Juliet - Dire Straits
3) (Just Like) Romeo and Juliet- The Reflections
4) Juliet (Emilie Autumn)
5) Romeo - Mr. Big
6) Romeo and Juliet (The Killers.)
7) Don't Fear the Reaper (Blue Öyster Cult)
8) Suicide is painless (MASH)
9) Check Yes Juliet (We the Kings )


----------



## Art Rock

New theme =songs about Romeo & Juliet

1) Romeo Had Juliette - Lou Reed
2) Romeo and Juliet - Dire Straits
3) (Just Like) Romeo and Juliet- The Reflections
4) Juliet (Emilie Autumn)
5) Romeo - Mr. Big
6) Romeo and Juliet (The Killers.)
7) Don't Fear the Reaper (Blue Öyster Cult)
8) Suicide is painless (MASH)
9) Check Yes Juliet (We the Kings )
10) Young love (Sonny James, or Donny Osmond, or....)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = songs with names of Asian countries in the title

1) Cambodia (Kim Wilde)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = songs with names of Asian countries in the title

1) Cambodia (Kim Wilde)
2) Sukiyaki (Ue o Muite Arukou) ( Kyu Sakamoto)


----------



## Art Rock

Does not fit the theme, or am I missing something?


----------



## Rogerx

Oops didn't see country, sorry .


New theme = songs with names of Asian countries in the title

1) Cambodia (Kim Wilde)
2) Singapore ( 2 Plus 1)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = songs with names of Asian countries in the title

1) Cambodia (Kim Wilde)
2) Singapore ( 2 Plus 1)
3) Vietnam Cowboys (Ray Davies)


----------



## philoctetes

Mollie John said:


> Tumbled onto the irony, eh?


Yeah I decided there were no such songs ha...

New theme = songs with names of Asian countries in the title

1) Cambodia (Kim Wilde)
2) Singapore ( 2 Plus 1)
3) Vietnam Cowboys (Ray Davies) 
4) Discovering Japan (Graham Parker)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = songs with names of Asian countries in the title

1) Cambodia (Kim Wilde)
2) Singapore ( 2 Plus 1)
3) Vietnam Cowboys (Ray Davies)
4) Discovering Japan (Graham Parker)
5) India (Roxy Music)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = songs with names of Asian countries in the title

1) Cambodia (Kim Wilde)
2) Singapore ( 2 Plus 1)
3) Vietnam Cowboys (Ray Davies)
4) Discovering Japan (Graham Parker)
5) India (Roxy Music)
6) Turning Japanese (The Vapors)


----------



## Duncan

Rogerx said:


> New theme = songs with names of Asian countries in the title
> 
> 1) Cambodia (Kim Wilde)
> 2) Singapore ( 2 Plus 1)
> 3) Vietnam Cowboys (Ray Davies)
> 4) Discovering Japan (Graham Parker)
> 5) India (Roxy Music)
> 6) Turning Japanese (The Vapors)


Not the name of an Asian country - it's a descriptor for the people that inhabit that particular country...


----------



## Duncan

New theme = songs with names of Asian countries in the title

1) Cambodia (Kim Wilde)
2) Singapore ( 2 Plus 1)
3) Vietnam Cowboys (Ray Davies)
4) Discovering Japan (Graham Parker)
5) India (Roxy Music)
6) Move To Japan (The Band)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = songs with names of Asian countries in the title

1) Cambodia (Kim Wilde)
2) Singapore ( 2 Plus 1)
3) Vietnam Cowboys (Ray Davies)
4) Discovering Japan (Graham Parker)
5) India (Roxy Music)
6) Move To Japan (The Band)
7) Visions of China (Japan)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = songs with names of Asian countries in the title

1) Cambodia (Kim Wilde)
2) Singapore ( 2 Plus 1)
3) Vietnam Cowboys (Ray Davies)
4) Discovering Japan (Graham Parker)
5) India (Roxy Music)
6) Move To Japan (The Band)
7) Visions of China (Japan)
8) Korea Blues (Fats Domino)


----------



## D Smith

New theme = songs with names of Asian countries in the title

1) Cambodia (Kim Wilde)
2) Singapore ( 2 Plus 1)
3) Vietnam Cowboys (Ray Davies)
4) Discovering Japan (Graham Parker)
5) India (Roxy Music)
6) Move To Japan (The Band)
7) Visions of China (Japan)
8) Korea Blues (Fats Domino)
9) Vietnam (Jimmy Cliff)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = songs with names of Asian countries in the title

1) Cambodia (Kim Wilde)
2) Singapore ( 2 Plus 1)
3) Vietnam Cowboys (Ray Davies)
4) Discovering Japan (Graham Parker)
5) India (Roxy Music)
6) Move To Japan (The Band)
7) Visions of China (Japan)
8) Korea Blues (Fats Domino)
9) Vietnam (Jimmy Cliff)
10) Bangladesh (George Harrison)

*New theme = Title or lyrics contain the word "Smoke" with spelling variations allowed...*

1.) Smoke on the Water (Deep Purple)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = Title or lyrics contain the word "Smoke" with spelling variations allowed...

1.) Smoke on the Water (Deep Purple)
2.) Smoke! Smoke! Smoke! [That Cigarette] (Tex Williams)


----------



## Open Book

New theme = Title or lyrics contain the word "Smoke" with spelling variations allowed...

1.) Smoke on the Water (Deep Purple)
2.) Smoke! Smoke! Smoke! [That Cigarette] (Tex Williams)
3.) Smoky Mountain Rain (Ronnie Milsap)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme = Title or lyrics contain the word "Smoke" with spelling variations allowed...

1.) Smoke on the Water (Deep Purple)
2.) Smoke! Smoke! Smoke! [That Cigarette] (Tex Williams)
3.) Smoky Mountain Rain (Ronnie Milsap)
4.) The Pentagram Burns (Satyricon)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = Title or lyrics contain the word "Smoke" with spelling variations allowed...

1.) Smoke on the Water (Deep Purple)
2.) Smoke! Smoke! Smoke! [That Cigarette] (Tex Williams)
3.) Smoky Mountain Rain (Ronnie Milsap)
4.) The Pentagram Burns (Satyricon)
5.) Up in a Puff of Smoke (Polly Brown)


----------



## Open Book

New theme = Title or lyrics contain the word "Smoke" with spelling variations allowed...

1.) Smoke on the Water (Deep Purple)
2.) Smoke! Smoke! Smoke! [That Cigarette] (Tex Williams)
3.) Smoky Mountain Rain (Ronnie Milsap)
4.) The Pentagram Burns (Satyricon)
5.) Up in a Puff of Smoke (Polly Brown)
6.) Big Black Smoke (The Kinks)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = Title or lyrics contain the word "Smoke" with spelling variations allowed...

1.) Smoke on the Water (Deep Purple)
2.) Smoke! Smoke! Smoke! [That Cigarette] (Tex Williams)
3.) Smoky Mountain Rain (Ronnie Milsap)
4.) The Pentagram Burns (Satyricon)
5.) Up in a Puff of Smoke (Polly Brown)
6.) Big Black Smoke (The Kinks)
7.) Smoke Gets In Your Eyes (Bryan Ferry)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme = Title or lyrics contain the word "Smoke" with spelling variations allowed...

1.) Smoke on the Water (Deep Purple)
2.) Smoke! Smoke! Smoke! [That Cigarette] (Tex Williams)
3.) Smoky Mountain Rain (Ronnie Milsap)
4.) The Pentagram Burns (Satyricon)
5.) Up in a Puff of Smoke (Polly Brown)
6.) Big Black Smoke (The Kinks)
7.) Smoke Gets In Your Eyes (Bryan Ferry)
8.) Blowin' Smoke (Peter Frampton)


----------



## Open Book

New theme = Title or lyrics contain the word "Smoke" with spelling variations allowed...

1.) Smoke on the Water (Deep Purple)
2.) Smoke! Smoke! Smoke! [That Cigarette] (Tex Williams)
3.) Smoky Mountain Rain (Ronnie Milsap)
4.) The Pentagram Burns (Satyricon)
5.) Up in a Puff of Smoke (Polly Brown)
6.) Big Black Smoke (The Kinks)
7.) Smoke Gets In Your Eyes (Bryan Ferry)
8.) Blowin' Smoke (Peter Frampton)
9.) Mama Told Me (Not To Come) (Three Dog Night)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = Title or lyrics contain the word "Smoke" with spelling variations allowed...

1.) Smoke on the Water (Deep Purple)
2.) Smoke! Smoke! Smoke! [That Cigarette] (Tex Williams)
3.) Smoky Mountain Rain (Ronnie Milsap)
4.) The Pentagram Burns (Satyricon)
5.) Up in a Puff of Smoke (Polly Brown)
6.) Big Black Smoke (The Kinks)
7.) Smoke Gets In Your Eyes (Bryan Ferry)
8.) Blowin' Smoke (Peter Frampton)
9.) Mama Told Me (Not To Come) (Three Dog Night)
10.) Smoke From A Distant Fire (The Sanford-Townsend Band)

*New Theme = Teenage Anthems...*

1.) I'm Not a Juvenile Delinquent (The Teenagers)


----------



## D Smith

New Theme = Teenage Anthems...

1.) I'm Not a Juvenile Delinquent (The Teenagers)
2) A Teenager In Love (Dion and the Belmonts)


----------



## Open Book

New Theme = Teenage Anthems...

1.) I'm Not a Juvenile Delinquent (The Teenagers)
2) A Teenager In Love (Dion and the Belmonts)
3.) My Generation (The Who)


----------



## The Deacon

New Theme = Teenage Anthems...

1.) I'm Not a Juvenile Delinquent (The Teenagers)
2) A Teenager In Love (Dion and the Belmonts)
3.) My Generation (The Who)
4) Sixteen (Alice Cooper)


----------



## The Deacon

New Theme = Teenage Anthems...

1.) I'm Not a Juvenile Delinquent (The Teenagers)
2) A Teenager In Love (Dion and the Belmonts)
3.) My Generation (The Who)
4) I'm 18 (Alice Cooper)


----------



## The Deacon

New Theme = Teenage Anthems...

1.) I'm Not a Juvenile Delinquent (The Teenagers)
2) A Teenager In Love (Dion and the Belmonts)
3.) My Generation (The Who)
4) I'm 18 (Alice Cooper)


----------



## D Smith

New Theme = Teenage Anthems...

1.) I'm Not a Juvenile Delinquent (The Teenagers)
2) A Teenager In Love (Dion and the Belmonts)
3.) My Generation (The Who)
4) We Teenagers Know What We Want (Amos Milburn)


----------



## Open Book

New Theme = Teenage Anthems...

1.) I'm Not a Juvenile Delinquent (The Teenagers)
2) A Teenager In Love (Dion and the Belmonts)
3.) My Generation (The Who)
4) We Teenagers Know What We Want (Amos Milburn)
5) Baba O'Riley (The Who)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme = Teenage Anthems...

1.) I'm Not a Juvenile Delinquent (The Teenagers)
2) A Teenager In Love (Dion and the Belmonts)
3.) My Generation (The Who)
4) We Teenagers Know What We Want (Amos Milburn)
5) Baba O'Riley (The Who)
6) Sweet Little Sixteen ( Chuck Berry)


----------



## poodlebites

1.) I'm Not a Juvenile Delinquent (The Teenagers)
2) A Teenager In Love (Dion and the Belmonts)
3.) My Generation (The Who)
4) We Teenagers Know What We Want (Amos Milburn)
5) Baba O'Riley (The Who)
6) Sweet Little Sixteen (Chuck Berry)
7) 16 Forever (The Dictators)


----------



## Rogerx

1.) I'm Not a Juvenile Delinquent (The Teenagers)
2) A Teenager In Love (Dion and the Belmonts)
3.) My Generation (The Who)
4) We Teenagers Know What We Want (Amos Milburn)
5) Baba O'Riley (The Who)
6) Sweet Little Sixteen (Chuck Berry)
7) 16 Forever (The Dictators)
8) The Kids Aren’t Alright (The Offspring)


----------



## poodlebites

New Theme = Teenage Anthems...

1.) I'm Not a Juvenile Delinquent (The Teenagers)
2) A Teenager In Love (Dion and the Belmonts)
3.) My Generation (The Who)
4) We Teenagers Know What We Want (Amos Milburn)
5) Baba O'Riley (The Who)
6) Sweet Little Sixteen (Chuck Berry)
7) 16 Forever (The Dictators)
8) The Kids Aren’t Alright (The Offspring)
9) Now I Wanna Sniff Some Glue (The Ramones)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme = Teenage Anthems...

1.) I'm Not a Juvenile Delinquent (The Teenagers)
2) A Teenager In Love (Dion and the Belmonts)
3.) My Generation (The Who)
4) We Teenagers Know What We Want (Amos Milburn)
5) Baba O'Riley (The Who)
6) Sweet Little Sixteen (Chuck Berry)
7) 16 Forever (The Dictators)
8) The Kids Aren’t Alright (The Offspring)
9) Now I Wanna Sniff Some Glue (The Ramones)
10) Smells Like Teen Spirit ( Nirvana)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme = Songs with any number in it 

1)In the year 2525 (Zager & Evans)


----------



## poodlebites

New Theme = Songs with any number in it

1)In the year 2525 (Zager & Evans)
2) 54-36 (Toots & The Maytals)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme = Songs with any number in it

1)In the year 2525 (Zager & Evans)
2) 54-36 (Toots & The Maytals)
3) 10 Years Today -(Bullet for My Valentine)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme = Songs with any number in it

1) In the year 2525 (Zager & Evans)
2) 54-36 (Toots & The Maytals)
3) 10 Years Today -(Bullet for My Valentine)
4) 50 ways to leave your lover (Paul Simon)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme = Songs with any number in it

1) In the year 2525 (Zager & Evans)
2) 54-36 (Toots & The Maytals)
3) 10 Years Today -(Bullet for My Valentine)
4) 50 ways to leave your lover (Paul Simon)
5) 16 Shades of Blue - Tori Amos


----------



## poodlebites

New Theme = Songs with any number in it

1) In the year 2525 (Zager & Evans)
2) 54-36 (Toots & The Maytals)
3) 10 Years Today -(Bullet for My Valentine)
4) 50 ways to leave your lover (Paul Simon)
5) 16 Shades of Blue - Tori Amos
6) 53rd and 3rd (The Ramones)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme = Songs with any number in it

1) In the year 2525 (Zager & Evans)
2) 54-36 (Toots & The Maytals)
3) 10 Years Today -(Bullet for My Valentine)
4) 50 ways to leave your lover (Paul Simon)
5) 16 Shades of Blue - Tori Amos
6) 53rd and 3rd (The Ramones)
7)28 Thousand Days ( Alicia Keys)


----------



## poodlebites

New Theme = Songs with any number in it

1) In the year 2525 (Zager & Evans)
2) 54-36 (Toots & The Maytals)
3) 10 Years Today -(Bullet for My Valentine)
4) 50 ways to leave your lover (Paul Simon)
5) 16 Shades of Blue - Tori Amos
6) 53rd and 3rd (The Ramones)
7) 28 Thousand Days (Alicia Keys)
8) 7+7 Is (Love)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New Theme = Songs with any number in it

1) In the year 2525 (Zager & Evans)
2) 54-36 (Toots & The Maytals)
3) 10 Years Today -(Bullet for My Valentine)
4) 50 ways to leave your lover (Paul Simon)
5) 16 Shades of Blue - Tori Amos
6) 53rd and 3rd (The Ramones)
7) 28 Thousand Days (Alicia Keys)
8) 7+7 Is (Love)
9) $29.00 (Tom Waits)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme = Songs with any number in it

1) In the year 2525 (Zager & Evans)
2) 54-36 (Toots & The Maytals)
3) 10 Years Today -(Bullet for My Valentine)
4) 50 ways to leave your lover (Paul Simon)
5) 16 Shades of Blue - Tori Amos
6) 53rd and 3rd (The Ramones)
7) 28 Thousand Days (Alicia Keys)
8) 7+7 Is (Love)
9) $29.00 (Tom Waits)
10) Another 45 Miles ( Golden Earing)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme- Singers from the openly LGBT community , no speculation please.

1) Arcade (Duncan Laurence)


----------



## Room2201974

New Theme- Singers from the openly LGBT community , no speculation please.

1) Arcade (Duncan Laurence)
2) Stay With Me (Sam Smith)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme- Singers from the openly LGBT community , no speculation please.

1) Arcade (Duncan Laurence)
2) Stay With Me (Sam Smith)
3) Somebody to Love (George Michael )


----------



## Open Book

New Theme- Singers from the openly LGBT community , no speculation please.

1) Arcade (Duncan Laurence)
2) Stay With Me (Sam Smith)
3) Somebody to Love (George Michael )
4) Hallelujah (Rufus Wainwright)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme- Singers from the openly LGBT community , no speculation please.

1) Arcade (Duncan Laurence)
2) Stay With Me (Sam Smith)
3) Somebody to Love (George Michael )
4) Hallelujah (Rufus Wainwright)
5) Candle in the Wind( Elton John)


----------



## Open Book

New Theme- Singers from the openly LGBT community , no speculation please.

1) Arcade (Duncan Laurence)
2) Stay With Me (Sam Smith)
3) Somebody to Love (George Michael )
4) Hallelujah (Rufus Wainwright)
5) Candle in the Wind( Elton John)
6) Little Plastic Castle (Ani DiFranco)


----------



## Room2201974

New Theme- Singers from the openly LGBT community , no speculation please.

1) Arcade (Duncan Laurence)
2) Stay With Me (Sam Smith)
3) Somebody to Love (George Michael )
4) Hallelujah (Rufus Wainwright)
5) Candle in the Wind( Elton John)
6) Little Plastic Castle (Ani DiFranco)
7) Night and Day (Cole Porter)


----------



## Open Book

New Theme- Singers from the openly LGBT community , no speculation please.

1) Arcade (Duncan Laurence)
2) Stay With Me (Sam Smith)
3) Somebody to Love (George Michael )
4) Hallelujah (Rufus Wainwright)
5) Candle in the Wind( Elton John)
6) Little Plastic Castle (Ani DiFranco)
7) Night and Day (Cole Porter)
8) Constant Craving (k.d. lang)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme- Singers from the openly LGBT community , no speculation please.

1) Arcade (Duncan Laurence)
2) Stay With Me (Sam Smith)
3) Somebody to Love (George Michael )
4) Hallelujah (Rufus Wainwright)
5) Candle in the Wind( Elton John)
6) Little Plastic Castle (Ani DiFranco)
7) Night and Day (Cole Porter)
8) Constant Craving (k.d. lang)
9) Stars (Janis Ian)


----------



## Open Book

New Theme- Singers from the openly LGBT community , no speculation please.

1) Arcade (Duncan Laurence)
2) Stay With Me (Sam Smith)
3) Somebody to Love (George Michael )
4) Hallelujah (Rufus Wainwright)
5) Candle in the Wind( Elton John)
6) Little Plastic Castle (Ani DiFranco)
7) Night and Day (Cole Porter)
8) Constant Craving (k.d. lang)
9) Star (Janis Ian)
10) I'm The Only One (Melissa Etheridge)

New theme: Song with a piano part, not by someone known as a pianist (no Elton John, Billy Joel, etc.)

1) Layla (Eric Clapton)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Song with a piano part, not by someone known as a pianist (no Elton John, Billy Joel, etc.)

1) Layla (Eric Clapton)
2) Changes (Black Sabbath)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: Song with a piano part, not by someone known as a pianist (no Elton John, Billy Joel, etc.)

1) Layla (Eric Clapton)
2) Changes (Black Sabbath)
3) When You Dance I Can Really Love (Neil Young) Nils Lofgren on piano!


----------



## The Deacon

New theme: Song with a piano part, not by someone known as a pianist (no Elton John, Billy Joel, etc.)

1) Layla (Eric Clapton)
2) Changes (Black Sabbath)
3) When You Dance I Can Really Love (Neil Young) Nils Lofgren on piano!
4) Vernal Equinox (Jon Hassell) exptal trumpeter plays electric piano


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Song with a piano part, not by someone known as a pianist (no Elton John, Billy Joel, etc.)

1) Layla (Eric Clapton)
2) Changes (Black Sabbath)
3) When You Dance I Can Really Love (Neil Young) Nils Lofgren on piano!
4) Clocks (Coldplay)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: Song with a piano part, not by someone known as a pianist (no Elton John, Billy Joel, etc.)

1) Layla (Eric Clapton)
2) Changes (Black Sabbath)
3) When You Dance I Can Really Love (Neil Young) Nils Lofgren on piano!
4) Clocks (Coldplay)
5) China Grove (Doobie Brothers)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Song with a piano part, not by someone known as a pianist (no Elton John, Billy Joel, etc.)

1) Layla (Eric Clapton)
2) Changes (Black Sabbath)
3) When You Dance I Can Really Love (Neil Young) Nils Lofgren on piano!
4) Clocks (Coldplay)
5) China Grove (Doobie Brothers)
6) Let it Be( Beatles) I hope this counts , if not ignore it )


----------



## Art Rock

China grove? Played by Bill Payne, famous American pianist.


----------



## Art Rock

I think this topic might be too difficult.... Anyway:

New theme: Song with a piano part, not by someone known as a pianist (no Elton John, Billy Joel, etc.)

1) Layla (Eric Clapton)
2) Changes (Black Sabbath)
3) When You Dance I Can Really Love (Neil Young) Nils Lofgren on piano!
4) Clocks (Coldplay)
5) China Grove (Doobie Brothers)
6) Let it Be( Beatles) 
7) You sold the cottage (Martha and the Muffins, piano by composer and psychology professor Schellenberg)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Song with a piano part, not by someone known as a pianist (no Elton John, Billy Joel, etc.)

1) Layla (Eric Clapton)
2) Changes (Black Sabbath)
3) When You Dance I Can Really Love (Neil Young) Nils Lofgren on piano!
4) Clocks (Coldplay)
5) China Grove (Doobie Brothers)
6) Let it Be( Beatles)
7) You sold the cottage (Martha and the Muffins, piano by composer and psychology professor Schellenberg)
8) Sinnerman ( Nina Simone)


----------



## Art Rock

One of the shortcomings of this theme is that it is sometimes near impossible to tell whether a quoted song fits it. For example, I cannot even find who played the piano on #8 above.


----------



## Rogerx

Even if the piano part was played by Miss Simone self, she was a _singer_ after all.


----------



## Art Rock

Rogerx said:


> Even if the piano part was played by Miss Simone self, she was a _singer_ after all.


Well, yes, and a pianist. Like Tori Amos, Kate Bush, Billy Joel, Elton John (both explicitly mentioned as not fitting the them), and so on. Not what the topic starter was looking for, right?


----------



## Rogerx

Art Rock said:


> Well, yes, and a pianist. Like Tori Amos, Kate Bush, Billy Joel, Elton John (both explicitly mentioned as not fitting the them), and so on. Not what the topic starter was looking for, right?


In this context I respectfully disagree, Chris Martin is also singer and piano player.
But I shall wait for a next round it's that what you want.


----------



## Duncan

At some point this tendency to play fast and loose with the theme needs to be discouraged as it threatens the integrity of the game and once that happens what exactly is the point of continuing to play?

The themes are largely meant to be challenging - to require the kind of thought that reflects an insight into an actual understanding and knowledge of the music itself rather than the ability to simply type the theme into a search engine and reply with the first of two or three responses regardless of its suitability as an answer which is often spurious at worst and dubious at best.


----------



## Art Rock

Good point that the Coldplay, posted by the topic starter, is also at least dubious.

In the same way I'll post one that I think does not fit the theme.

New theme: Song with a piano part, not by someone known as a pianist (no Elton John, Billy Joel, etc.)

1) Layla (Eric Clapton)
2) Changes (Black Sabbath)
3) When You Dance I Can Really Love (Neil Young) Nils Lofgren on piano!
4) Clocks (Coldplay)
5) China Grove (Doobie Brothers)
6) Let it Be( Beatles)
7) You sold the cottage (Martha and the Muffins, piano by composer and psychology professor Schellenberg)
8) Sinnerman ( Nina Simone)
9) The man with the child in his eyes (Kate Bush)


----------



## Art Rock

Mollie John said:


> At some point this tendency to play fast and loose with the theme needs to be discouraged as it threatens the integrity of the game and once that happens what exactly is the point of continuing to play?
> 
> The themes are largely meant to be challenging - to require the kind of thought that reflects an insight into an actual understanding and knowledge of the music itself rather than the ability to simply type the theme into a search engine and reply with the first of two or three responses regardless of its suitability as an answer which is often spurious at worst and dubious at best.


I agree completely. But I think the burden is both on the one who defines the theme (make it clear, make it challenging but doable for at least 10 songs, and make it easy to see whether a song fits the theme or not) and the other players (read the theme carefully, and make sure that what you post fits the theme). On another site I defined a theme as "songs with the name of a continental European country in the title" only to receive replies like "Norwegian wood".


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Song with a piano part, not by someone known as a pianist (no Elton John, Billy Joel, etc.)

1) Layla (Eric Clapton)
2) Changes (Black Sabbath)
3) When You Dance I Can Really Love (Neil Young) Nils Lofgren on piano!
4) Clocks (Coldplay)
5) China Grove (Doobie Brothers)
6) Let it Be( Beatles)
7) You sold the cottage (Martha and the Muffins, piano by composer and psychology professor Schellenberg)
8) Sinnerman ( Nina Simone)
9) The man with the child in his eyes (Kate Bush)
10) Home Sweet Home (Mötley Crüe)


----------



## Duncan

Rogerx said:


> New Theme = Teenage Anthems...
> 
> 1.) I'm Not a Juvenile Delinquent (The Teenagers)
> 2) A Teenager In Love (Dion and the Belmonts)
> 3.) My Generation (The Who)
> 4) We Teenagers Know What We Want (Amos Milburn)
> 5) Baba O'Riley (The Who)
> *6) Sweet Little Sixteen (Chuck Berry)*
> 7) 16 Forever (The Dictators)
> *8) The Kids Aren't Alright (The Offspring)*
> 9) Now I Wanna Sniff Some Glue (The Ramones)
> *10) Smells Like Teen Spirit ( Nirvana)*


It's after the fact but both numbers 8 and 10 would have been disqualified as being completely irrelevant as "Teenage Anthems".

An anthem is "a usually rousing popular song that typifies or is identified with a particular subculture, movement, or point of view".

8) "The Kids Aren't Alright" by the Offspring is a tune which concerns a group of individuals who are looking back 20 years and comparing the promise of their youth with the harsh realities of their current failed lives and thus does not merit "Teenage Anthem" status.

10) "Smells Like Teen Spirit" by Nirvana - here's the genesis of the title - "Supposedly, the name came from graffiti Kathleen Hanna of the band Bikini Kill once wrote on the wall of lead singer Kurt Cobain's hotel room. She wrote "Kurt smells like Teen Spirit" in reference to a deodorant brand that Cobain's girlfriend at the time wore."

Even # 8 is questionable but a relatively reasonable argument could be made that it expresses a generational expression of emerging sexuality rather than Chuck Berry expressing his preference for underage girls. It should thus be disqualified but its borderline status merits a charitable acceptable inclusion.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Famous cover songs

1) Hurt (Johnny Cash)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Famous cover songs

1) Hurt (Johnny Cash)
2) Torn (Natalia Imbruglia)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Famous cover songs

1) Hurt (Johnny Cash)
2) Torn (Natalia Imbruglia)
3) Something Stupid (Nicole Kidman and Robbie Williams)


----------



## poodlebites

Mollie John said:


> At some point this tendency to play fast and loose with the theme needs to be discouraged as it threatens the integrity of the game and once that happens what exactly is the point of continuing to play?
> 
> The themes are largely meant to be challenging - to require the kind of thought that reflects an insight into an actual understanding and knowledge of the music itself rather than *the ability to simply type the theme into a search engine and reply with the first of two or three responses *regardless of its suitability as an answer which is often spurious at worst and dubious at best.


I have the feeling this has been going on for some time and it makes the game not fun anymore, for me at least. Maybe we should add some comment about the song, why do you think it fits, why do you like it, where did you hear the song...


----------



## Duncan

Art Rock said:


> I agree completely. But I think the burden is both on the one who defines the theme (make it clear, make it challenging but doable for at least 10 songs, and make it easy to see whether a song fits the theme or not) and the other players (read the theme carefully, and make sure that what you post fits the theme). On another site I defined a theme as "songs with the name of a continental European country in the title" only to receive replies like "Norwegian wood".


Completely seconded in thought and theory in regards to the playability of themes - before laying one down the theme creator should have at least five replies in mind in order to ensure that it is in fact a viable theme that can be played with responses that honour the integrity of the concept. Playing fair - whether in the creation of themes or responses to them - is a sign of respect for your fellow forum members and the effort they put into what appears upon this thread.

Without being continually challenged by one another this really quite entertaining game will eventually sink to a level of inconsequential insipidity and irrelevancy which will effectively end its continuance.

Now back to your regularly scheduled programming...


----------



## Duncan

New theme: Famous cover songs

1) Hurt (Johnny Cash)
2) Torn (Natalia Imbruglia)
3) Something Stupid (Nicole Kidman and Robbie Williams)
4) All Along the Watchtower (Jimi Hendrix via Bob Dylan)


----------



## Art Rock

I agree that unless it is completely trivial, it would be nice to add at least an explanatory note to state why the chosen song fits the theme. To take the continental European countries example, no note is required to understand why e.g. Remember Russia fits the theme, but in the present one we could add the original version as a note.


----------



## Art Rock

Deleted, love that cover I posted, but it's not really famous.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Famous cover songs

1) Hurt (Johnny Cash, original Nine Inch Nails)
2) Torn (Natalia Imbruglia, original Ednaswap)
3) Something Stupid (Nicole Kidman and Robbie Williams, original Frank and Nancy Sinatra)
4) All Along the Watchtower (Jimi Hendrix, original Bob Dylan)
5) Hallelujah (Jeff Buckley, original Leonard Cohen)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Famous cover songs

1) Hurt (Johnny Cash, original Nine Inch Nails)
2) Torn (Natalia Imbruglia, original Ednaswap)
3) Something Stupid (Nicole Kidman and Robbie Williams, original Frank and Nancy Sinatra)
4) All Along the Watchtower (Jimi Hendrix, original Bob Dylan)
5) After the goldrush (kd lang, original Neil Young)
6) I Heard It Through The Grapevine’( Marvin Gaye) original Smokey Robinson


----------



## Art Rock

Corrected list:

1) Hurt (Johnny Cash, original Nine Inch Nails)
2) Torn (Natalia Imbruglia, original Ednaswap)
3) Something Stupid (Nicole Kidman and Robbie Williams, original Frank and Nancy Sinatra)
4) All Along the Watchtower (Jimi Hendrix, original Bob Dylan)
5) Hallelujah (Jeff Buckley, original Leonard Cohen)
6) I Heard It Through The Grapevine( Marvin Gaye, original Smokey Robinson)


----------



## Duncan

New theme: Famous cover songs -

1) Hurt (Johnny Cash, original Nine Inch Nails)
2) Torn (Natalia Imbruglia, original Ednaswap)
3) Something Stupid (Nicole Kidman and Robbie Williams, original Frank and Nancy Sinatra)
4) All Along the Watchtower (Jimi Hendrix, original Bob Dylan)
5) Hallelujah (Jeff Buckley, original Leonard Cohen)
6) I Heard It Through The Grapevine( Marvin Gaye, original Smokey Robinson)
7) Twist and Shout (The Beatles via The Isley Brothers)


----------



## poodlebites

New theme: Famous cover songs -

1) Hurt (Johnny Cash, original Nine Inch Nails)
2) Torn (Natalia Imbruglia, original Ednaswap)
3) Something Stupid (Nicole Kidman and Robbie Williams, original Frank and Nancy Sinatra)
4) All Along the Watchtower (Jimi Hendrix, original Bob Dylan)
5) Hallelujah (Jeff Buckley, original Leonard Cohen)
6) I Heard It Through The Grapevine( Marvin Gaye, original Smokey Robinson)
7) Twist and Shout (The Beatles via The Isley Brothers)
8) With a Little Help From My Friends (Joe Cocker, original The Beatles)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Famous cover songs -

1) Hurt (Johnny Cash, original Nine Inch Nails)
2) Torn (Natalia Imbruglia, original Ednaswap)
3) Something Stupid (Nicole Kidman and Robbie Williams, original Frank and Nancy Sinatra)
4) All Along the Watchtower (Jimi Hendrix, original Bob Dylan)
5) Hallelujah (Jeff Buckley, original Leonard Cohen)
6) I Heard It Through The Grapevine( Marvin Gaye, original Smokey Robinson)
7) Twist and Shout (The Beatles via The Isley Brothers)
8) With a Little Help From My Friends (Joe Cocker, original The Beatles)
9) Blinded by the light (Manfred Mann's Earth Band, original Bruce Springsteen)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Famous cover songs -

1) Hurt (Johnny Cash, original Nine Inch Nails)
2) Torn (Natalia Imbruglia, original Ednaswap)
3) Something Stupid (Nicole Kidman and Robbie Williams, original Frank and Nancy Sinatra)
4) All Along the Watchtower (Jimi Hendrix, original Bob Dylan)
5) Hallelujah (Jeff Buckley, original Leonard Cohen)
6) I Heard It Through The Grapevine( Marvin Gaye, original Smokey Robinson)
7) Twist and Shout (The Beatles via The Isley Brothers)
8) With a Little Help From My Friends (Joe Cocker, original The Beatles)
9)I Will Always Love You (Whitney Houston, after Dolly Parton)


----------



## Duncan

Crash...

Updated list...

New theme: Famous cover songs -

1) Hurt (Johnny Cash, original Nine Inch Nails)
2) Torn (Natalia Imbruglia, original Ednaswap)
3) Something Stupid (Nicole Kidman and Robbie Williams, original Frank and Nancy Sinatra)
4) All Along the Watchtower (Jimi Hendrix, original Bob Dylan)
5) Hallelujah (Jeff Buckley, original Leonard Cohen)
6) I Heard It Through The Grapevine( Marvin Gaye, original Smokey Robinson)
7) Twist and Shout (The Beatles via The Isley Brothers)
8) With a Little Help From My Friends (Joe Cocker, original The Beatles)
9) Blinded by the light (Manfred Mann's Earth Band, original Bruce Springsteen)
10)I Will Always Love You (Whitney Houston, after Dolly Parton)


Next theme to RogerX...


----------



## Open Book

Just a few comments. We're all on different schedules being from different parts of the world, so sorry this is belated.

When I wrote: New theme: Song with a piano part, not by someone known as a pianist (no Elton John, Billy Joel, etc.), I didn't really have in mind a singer/pianist accompanying herself with a piano and not much else. That is such a cliche and those type things are numerous. I thought ruling out Elton John would rule this out, too.

I had in mind songs with a piano part, hopefully one that that lends something distinctive, even if it's a minor piano part. Of course I never was clear about this. I didn't put too many disqualifications because i wasn't sure how many people could bear. Also what is distinctive is subjective. I think this still leaves TONS of songs. Off the top of my head "Rocky Raccoon" (Beatles) has a cool piano part that sounds "Old West", that kind of thing.

I suggested "Clocks" because I think the piano lends the song something distinctive and the piano is used in a unique way. Chris Martin may play the piano, but this piano part is so professionally done that it screams "session musician", not singer/pianist.

Is it the responsibility of the creator of the theme to be able to come up with 10 songs for his theme? That has worried me and kept me from certain themes because I'm not as knowledgeable about pop songs as other people.


----------



## Art Rock

Open Book said:


> Is it the responsibility of the creator of the theme to be able to come up with 10 songs for his theme? That has worried me and kept me from certain themes because I'm not as knowledgeable about pop songs as other people.


I think the 5 mentioned by Mollie John is a good guideline. Even so, if you think it's a good theme, but can't come up with 5 yourself, just say that in the post where you share the new theme. Maybe we'll surprise you, and if not, it is easier to pull the plug on the subject after a day or so.


----------



## Art Rock

The new theme is up for grabs by now.


----------



## Room2201974

Art Rock said:


> The new theme is up for grabs by now.


Have we done songs by fake rock groups in movies?


----------



## Art Rock

I did not play in one (but I'm missing some games because of the time difference). I think the subject needs explaining though. I can't imagine even one right now.


----------



## Room2201974

Well let's try it. For this thread, name the song, the fake group and the Movie! Movies can be repeated!


1) All My Only Dreams (The Wonders, That Thing You Do)


----------



## Art Rock

For this thread, name the song, the fake group and the Movie! Movies can be repeated!


1) All My Only Dreams (The Wonders, That Thing You Do)
2) Fever Dog (Stillwater, Almost Famous)



I had to look that particular song up, having remembered the fictional band and the movie.


----------



## Open Book

Just had to say, I'm pretty sure the Wonders spelled their name "Oneders"


----------



## Room2201974

For this thread, name the song, the fake group and the Movie! Movies can be repeated!


1) All My Only Dreams (The Wonders, That Thing You Do)
2) Fever Dog (Stillwater, Almost Famous)
3) Earth Angel (Marvin Berry and The Starlighters, Back To The Future)


----------



## Room2201974

Open Book said:


> Just had to say, I'm pretty sure the Wonders spelled their name "Oneders"


True, but that was before they joined Playtone's ™Galaxy of Stars and had their named changed by Mr. White, their new manager!!!

Hey, that's O Ned Ers to you!


----------



## philoctetes

The last few themes seem to have taken the game where I have no clue and don't care enough to get one.


----------



## Art Rock

philoctetes said:


> The last few themes seem to have taken the game where I have no clue and don't care enough to get one.


Just stick around, I'm sure we'll be in more conventional territory soon.


----------



## Art Rock

For this thread, name the song, the fake group and the Movie! Movies can be repeated!


1) All My Only Dreams (The Wonders, That Thing You Do)
2) Fever Dog (Stillwater, Almost Famous)
3) Earth Angel (Marvin Berry and The Starlighters, Back To The Future)
4) Mad About Me (Figrin D'an and the Modal Nodes, Star Wars IV - A new Hope)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

For this thread, name the song, the fake group and the Movie! Movies can be repeated!


1) All My Only Dreams (The Wonders, That Thing You Do)
2) Fever Dog (Stillwater, Almost Famous)
3) Earth Angel (Marvin Berry and The Starlighters, Back To The Future)
4) Mad About Me (Figrin D'an and the Modal Nodes, Star Wars IV - A new Hope)
5) Tonight I'm Gonna Rock You Tonight (Spinal Tap - This Is Spinal Tap)


----------



## Duncan

For this thread, name the song, the fake group and the Movie! Movies can be repeated!


1) All My Only Dreams (The Wonders, That Thing You Do)
2) Fever Dog (Stillwater, Almost Famous)
3) Earth Angel (Marvin Berry and The Starlighters, Back To The Future)
4) Mad About Me (Figrin D'an and the Modal Nodes, Star Wars IV - A new Hope)
5) Tonight I'm Gonna Rock You Tonight (Spinal Tap - This Is Spinal Tap)
6) On The Dark Side (Eddie and the Cruisers - Movie - eponymous) - Song by John Cafferty


----------



## The Deacon

For this thread, name the song, the fake group and the Movie! Movies can be repeated!


1) All My Only Dreams (The Wonders, That Thing You Do)
2) Fever Dog (Stillwater, Almost Famous)
3) Earth Angel (Marvin Berry and The Starlighters, Back To The Future)
4) Mad About Me (Figrin D'an and the Modal Nodes, Star Wars IV - A new Hope)
5) Tonight I'm Gonna Rock You Tonight (Spinal Tap - This Is Spinal Tap)
6) On The Dark Side (Eddie and the Cruisers - Movie - eponymous) - Song by John Cafferty
7) Summart Woman (Creme Brulee, League of Gentlemen TV series)


----------



## Room2201974

For this thread, name the song, the fake group and the Movie! Movies can be repeated!


1) All My Only Dreams (The Wonders, That Thing You Do)
2) Fever Dog (Stillwater, Almost Famous)
3) Earth Angel (Marvin Berry and The Starlighters, Back To The Future)
4) Mad About Me (Figrin D'an and the Modal Nodes, Star Wars IV - A new Hope)
5) Tonight I'm Gonna Rock You Tonight (Spinal Tap - This Is Spinal Tap)
6) On The Dark Side (Eddie and the Cruisers - Movie - eponymous) - Song by John Cafferty
7) Man Of Constant Sorrow (Soggy Bottom Boys - O Brother, Where Art Thou?)


----------



## Open Book

For this thread, name the song, the fake group and the Movie! Movies can be repeated!


1) All My Only Dreams (The Wonders, That Thing You Do)
2) Fever Dog (Stillwater, Almost Famous)
3) Earth Angel (Marvin Berry and The Starlighters, Back To The Future)
4) Mad About Me (Figrin D'an and the Modal Nodes, Star Wars IV - A new Hope)
5) Tonight I'm Gonna Rock You Tonight (Spinal Tap - This Is Spinal Tap)
6) On The Dark Side (Eddie and the Cruisers - Movie - eponymous) - Song by John 
7) Man Of Constant Sorrow (Soggy Bottom Boys - O Brother, Where Art Thou?)
8) Garden of Eden (Eddie and the Cruisers - Movie - eponymous) - Song by John Cafferty


----------



## Room2201974

For this thread, name the song, the fake group and the Movie! Movies can be repeated!


1) All My Only Dreams (The Wonders, That Thing You Do)
2) Fever Dog (Stillwater, Almost Famous)
3) Earth Angel (Marvin Berry and The Starlighters, Back To The Future)
4) Mad About Me (Figrin D'an and the Modal Nodes, Star Wars IV - A new Hope)
5) Tonight I'm Gonna Rock You Tonight (Spinal Tap - This Is Spinal Tap)
6) On The Dark Side (Eddie and the Cruisers - Movie - eponymous) - Song by John
7) Man Of Constant Sorrow (Soggy Bottom Boys - O Brother, Where Art Thou?
8) Garden of Eden (Eddie and the Cruisers - Movie - eponymous) - Song by John Cafferty
9) Be Excellent To Each Other (Wyld Stallyns - Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure)


----------



## Duncan

For this thread, name the song, the fake group and the Movie! Movies can be repeated!

1) All My Only Dreams (The Wonders, That Thing You Do)
2) Fever Dog (Stillwater, Almost Famous)
3) Earth Angel (Marvin Berry and The Starlighters, Back To The Future)
4) Mad About Me (Figrin D'an and the Modal Nodes, Star Wars IV - A new Hope)
5) Tonight I'm Gonna Rock You Tonight (Spinal Tap - This Is Spinal Tap)
6) On The Dark Side (Eddie and the Cruisers - Movie - eponymous) - Song by John
7) Man Of Constant Sorrow (Soggy Bottom Boys - O Brother, Where Art Thou?
8) Garden of Eden (Eddie and the Cruisers - Movie - eponymous) - Song by John Cafferty
9) Be Excellent To Each Other (Wyld Stallyns - Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure)
10) Do The Hippogriff (Weird Sisters - "Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire" - Added bonus note: The film's producers were sued by the Canadian folk group the Wyrd Sisters who are still living quite nicely off of the settlement).

*New theme = a conceptual soundtrack for "California" -

Note: Neither the word itself nor any city in the state can be named in the title...*

1.) Valley Girl (Frank Zappa)


----------



## senza sordino

New theme = a conceptual soundtrack for "California" - 

Note: Neither the word itself nor any city in the state can be named in the title...

1.) Valley Girl (Frank Zappa)
2.) Ventura Highway (America)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = a conceptual soundtrack for "California" -

Note: Neither the word itself nor any city in the state can be named in the title...

1.) Valley Girl (Frank Zappa)
2.) Ventura Highway (America)
3.) Summer '79( The Ataris)


----------



## Art Rock

Ventura is a city in California and therefore Ventura Highway does not meet the theme, right?


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = a conceptual soundtrack for "California" -

Note: Neither the word itself nor any city in the state can be named in the title...

1.) Valley Girl (Frank Zappa)
2.) Summer '79( The Ataris)
3.) Beach baby (First Class)

If you don't know this song, it's here on youtube - you'll be surprised by a quote from a well-known piece of classical music.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme = a conceptual soundtrack for "California" -

Note: Neither the word itself nor any city in the state can be named in the title...

1.) Valley Girl (Frank Zappa)
2.) Summer '79( The Ataris)
3.) Beach baby (First Class)
4.) Lights (Journey)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = a conceptual soundtrack for "California" -

Note: Neither the word itself nor any city in the state can be named in the title...

1.) Valley Girl (Frank Zappa)
2.) Summer '79( The Ataris)
3.) Beach baby (First Class)
4.) Lights (Journey)
5) Land of Competition ( Bad Religion)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme = a conceptual soundtrack for "California" -

Note: Neither the word itself nor any city in the state can be named in the title...


1) Valley Girl (Frank Zappa)
2) Summer '79( The Ataris)
3) Beach baby (First Class)
4) Lights (Journey)
5) Land of Competition ( Bad Religion)
6) I'm Alive (Jackson Browne)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = a conceptual soundtrack for "California" -

Note: Neither the word itself nor any city in the state can be named in the title...


1) Valley Girl (Frank Zappa)
2) Summer '79( The Ataris)
3) Beach baby (First Class)
4) Lights (Journey)
5) Land of Competition ( Bad Religion)
6) I'm Alive (Jackson Browne)
7) The Only Place ( Best Coast )


----------



## Room2201974

New theme = a conceptual soundtrack for "California" -

Note: Neither the word itself nor any city in the state can be named in the title...


1) Valley Girl (Frank Zappa)
2) Summer '79( The Ataris)
3) Beach baby (First Class)
4) Lights (Journey)
5) Land of Competition ( Bad Religion)
6) I'm Alive (Jackson Browne)
7) The Only Place ( Best Coast )
8) Ladies of the Canyon (Joni Mitchell)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = a conceptual soundtrack for "California" -

Note: Neither the word itself nor any city in the state can be named in the title...


1) Valley Girl (Frank Zappa)
2) Summer '79( The Ataris)
3) Beach baby (First Class)
4) Lights (Journey)
5) Land of Competition ( Bad Religion)
6) I'm Alive (Jackson Browne)
7) The Only Place ( Best Coast )
8) Ladies of the Canyon (Joni Mitchell)
9) Ride Captain Ride (The Blues Image)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = a conceptual soundtrack for "California" -

Note: Neither the word itself nor any city in the state can be named in the title...

1) Valley Girl (Frank Zappa)
2) Summer '79( The Ataris)
3) Beach baby (First Class)
4) Lights (Journey)
5) Land of Competition ( Bad Religion)
6) I'm Alive (Jackson Browne)
7) The Only Place ( Best Coast )
8) Ladies of the Canyon (Joni Mitchell)
9) Ride Captain Ride (The Blues Image)
10) The free electric band (Albert Hammond)

Lyrics include:
_My father organized for me a college in the East,
But I went to California, the sun-shine and the beach,
My parents and my lecturers could never understand,
Why I gave it up for music and the free electric band
_


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = Trains. Title must contain the word train or trains.

1) Last Train to London (ELO)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = Trains. Title must contain the word train or trains.

1) Last Train to London (ELO)
2) Train In Vain (The Clash)


----------



## Duncan

Art Rock said:


> Ventura is a city in California and therefore Ventura Highway does not meet the theme, right?


This is Dewey Bunnell of America on the genesis of the song "Ventura Highway" -

"Ventura Highway itself, there is no such beast, what I was really trying to depict was the Pacific Coast Highway, Highway 1, which goes up to the town of Ventura" and thus does indeed merit disqualification. - Good call, Art.


----------



## Duncan

New theme = a conceptual soundtrack for "California" -

Note: Neither the word itself nor any city in the state can be named in the title...


1) Valley Girl (Frank Zappa)
2) Summer '79( The Ataris)
3) Beach baby (First Class)
4) Lights (Journey)
5) Land of Competition ( Bad Religion)
6) I'm Alive (Jackson Browne)
7) The Only Place ( Best Coast )
8) Ladies of the Canyon (Joni Mitchell)
9) Ride Captain Ride (The Blues Image)
10) The free electric band (Albert Hammond)

This was an exceptionally well-played theme - :tiphat: - my compliments to everyone who participated
- all 10 were first-rate!

- Duncan


----------



## Duncan

Back to the game...



New theme = Trains. Title must contain the word train or trains.

1) Last Train to London (ELO)
2) Train In Vain (The Clash)


----------



## Colin M

New theme = Trains. Title must contain the word train or trains.

1) Last Train to London (ELO)
2) Train In Vain (The Clash)
3) Southbound Train (Crosby/Nash)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = Trains. Title must contain the word train or trains.

1) Last Train to London (ELO)
2) Train In Vain (The Clash)
3) Southbound Train (Crosby/Nash)
4) Peace Train”( by Yusuf/ Cat Stevens)


----------



## Colin M

New theme = Trains. Title must contain the word train or trains.

1) Last Train to London (ELO)
2) Train In Vain (The Clash)
3) Southbound Train (Crosby/Nash)
4) Peace Train”( by Yusuf/ Cat Stevens)
5) It takes a lot to laugh, it takes a train to cry (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = Trains. Title must contain the word train or trains.

1) Last Train to London (ELO)
2) Train In Vain (The Clash)
3) Southbound Train (Crosby/Nash)
4) Peace Train”( by Yusuf/ Cat Stevens)
5) It takes a lot to laugh, it takes a train to cry (Bob Dylan)
6)Hear My Train A Comin' ( Jimi Hendrix)


----------



## Colin M

New theme = Trains. Title must contain the word train or trains.

1) Last Train to London (ELO)
2) Train In Vain (The Clash)
3) Southbound Train (Crosby/Nash)
4) Peace Train”( by Yusuf/ Cat Stevens)
5) It takes a lot to laugh, it takes a train to cry (Bob Dylan)
6)Hear My Train A Comin' ( Jimi Hendrix)
7) Two Trains (Little Feat)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = Trains. Title must contain the word train or trains.

1) Last Train to London (ELO)
2) Train In Vain (The Clash)
3) Southbound Train (Crosby/Nash)
4) Peace Train”( by Yusuf/ Cat Stevens)
5) It takes a lot to laugh, it takes a train to cry (Bob Dylan)
6)Hear My Train A Comin' ( Jimi Hendrix)
7) Two Trains (Little Feat)
8) Train Kept A-Rollin (Tiny Bradshaw)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = Trains. Title must contain the word train or trains.

1) Last Train to London (ELO)
2) Train In Vain (The Clash)
3) Southbound Train (Crosby/Nash)
4) Peace Train”( by Yusuf/ Cat Stevens)
5) It takes a lot to laugh, it takes a train to cry (Bob Dylan)
6)Hear My Train A Comin' ( Jimi Hendrix)
7) Two Trains (Little Feat)
8) Train Kept A-Rollin (Tiny Bradshaw)
9) Trains and boats and plains (Billy J Kramer and the Dakotas)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = Trains. Title must contain the word train or trains.

1) Last Train to London (ELO)
2) Train In Vain (The Clash)
3) Southbound Train (Crosby/Nash)
4) Peace Train”( by Yusuf/ Cat Stevens)
5) It takes a lot to laugh, it takes a train to cry (Bob Dylan)
6)Hear My Train A Comin' ( Jimi Hendrix)
7) Two Trains (Little Feat)
8) Train Kept A-Rollin (Tiny Bradshaw)
9) Trains and boats and plains (Billy J Kramer and the Dakotas)
10) Midnight Train To Georgia – Gladys Knight & the Pips.


----------



## The Deacon

New theme = Trains. Title must contain the word train or trains.

1) Last Train to London (ELO)
2) Train In Vain (The Clash)
3) Southbound Train (Crosby/Nash)
4) Peace Train”( by Yusuf/ Cat Stevens)
5) It takes a lot to laugh, it takes a train to cry (Bob Dylan)
6)Hear My Train A Comin' ( Jimi Hendrix)
7) Two Trains (Little Feat)
8) Train Kept A-Rollin (Tiny Bradshaw)
9) Graveyard Train (Paul Roland)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme =Winners from the Eurovision song contest. Only 1 entry per country/ artist.

1) "Amar pelos dois"	(Salvador Sobral) Portugal.


----------



## Art Rock

Unfortunately one of the rules is "no titles in languages other than English". A bit of a non-starter this one.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme =Winners from the Eurovision song contest. Only 1 entry per country/ artist.
AND: "no titles in languages other than English"

1) "Making Your Mind Up" ( Bucks Fizz)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme =Winners from the Eurovision song contest. Only 1 entry per country/ artist.
AND: "no titles in languages other than English"

1) "Making Your Mind Up" ( Bucks Fizz)
2) Waterloo (ABBA)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme =Winners from the Eurovision song contest. Only 1 entry per country/ artist.
AND: "no titles in languages other than English"

1) "Making Your Mind Up" ( Bucks Fizz)
2) Waterloo (ABBA)
3) Arcade ( Duncan Laurence )


----------



## Art Rock

This one looks dead.

New topic: one word titles that are the name of a woman. No names to be repeated.

1) Anne (Kayak)


----------



## poodlebites

New topic: one word titles that are the name of a woman. No names to be repeated.

1) Anne (Kayak)
2) Ann (The Stooges) From their first lp, produced by John Cale.


----------



## Rogerx

New topic: one word titles that are the name of a woman. No names to be repeated.

1) Anne (Kayak)
2) Ann (The Stooges) From their first lp, produced by John Cale.
3) Eloise (Barry Ryan )


----------



## poodlebites

New topic: one word titles that are the name of a woman. No names to be repeated.

1) Anne (Kayak)
2) Ann (The Stooges) From their first lp, produced by John Cale.
3) Eloise (Barry Ryan)
4) Suzanne (Leonard Cohen)


----------



## senza sordino

New topic: one word titles that are the name of a woman. No names to be repeated.

1) Anne (Kayak)
2) Ann (The Stooges) From their first lp, produced by John Cale.
3) Eloise (Barry Ryan)
4) Suzanne (Leonard Cohen)
5) Cecelia (Simon and Garfunkel)


----------



## Rogerx

New topic: one word titles that are the name of a woman. No names to be repeated.

1) Anne (Kayak)
2) Ann (The Stooges) From their first lp, produced by John Cale.
3) Eloise (Barry Ryan)
4) Suzanne (Leonard Cohen)
5) Cecelia (Simon and Garfunklel)
6) Mandy – Barry Manilow


----------



## Art Rock

New topic: one word titles that are the name of a woman. No names to be repeated.

1) Anne (Kayak)
2) Ann (The Stooges) 
3) Eloise (Barry Ryan)
4) Suzanne (Leonard Cohen)
5) Cecilia (Simon and Garfunkel)
6) Mandy (Barry Manilow)
7) Kayleigh (Marillion)



If you don't know this one, give it a try. My favourite hit single of all time.


----------



## Rogerx

New topic: one word titles that are the name of a woman. No names to be repeated.

1) Anne (Kayak)
2) Ann (The Stooges)
3) Eloise (Barry Ryan)
4) Suzanne (Leonard Cohen)
5) Cecilia (Simon and Garfunkel)
6) Mandy (Barry Manilow)
7) Kayleigh (Marillion)
8) Ruby (Don’t Take Your Love to Town) ( Kenny Rogers)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New topic: one word titles that are the name of a woman. No names to be repeated.

1) Anne (Kayak)
2) Ann (The Stooges)
3) Eloise (Barry Ryan)
4) Suzanne (Leonard Cohen)
5) Cecilia (Simon and Garfunkel)
6) Mandy (Barry Manilow)
7) Kayleigh (Marillion)
8) Ruby (Don’t Take Your Love to Town) ( Kenny Rogers)
9) Magdalaine (LA Guns)


----------



## poodlebites

New topic: one word titles that are the name of a woman. No names to be repeated.

1) Anne (Kayak)
2) Ann (The Stooges)
3) Eloise (Barry Ryan)
4) Suzanne (Leonard Cohen)
5) Cecilia (Simon and Garfunkel)
6) Mandy (Barry Manilow)
7) Kayleigh (Marillion)
8) Ruby (Don’t Take Your Love to Town) ( Kenny Rogers)
9) Magdalaine (LA Guns)
10) Irene (Caetano Veloso) it's sang in Portuguese, but the title is the name of a woman. If this one is not ok, then the Rolling Stones Angie even though Irene is a much better song if you ask me. 

New theme: songs that have to do with the weather

1) Rain (the Beatles) The mono version in the Paperback Writer single sounds awesome.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs that have to do with the weather

1) Rain (the Beatles) The mono version in the Paperback Writer single sounds awesome.
2) A Hard Rain's A-Gonna Fall ( Bob Dylan) a classic.


----------



## Art Rock

Well, Irene is disqualified (and replaced by Angie), but so is Ruby (Don’t Take Your Love to Town) which is slightly more than one word. But as we are already in a new game, so be it.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs that have to do with the weather

1) Rain (the Beatles) The mono version in the Paperback Writer single sounds awesome.
2) A Hard Rain's A-Gonna Fall ( Bob Dylan) a classic.
3) Storm and Thunder (Earth and Fire)


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

New theme: songs that have to do with the weather

1) Rain (the Beatles) The mono version in the Paperback Writer single sounds awesome.
2) A Hard Rain's A-Gonna Fall ( Bob Dylan) a classic.
3) Storm and Thunder (Earth and Fire)
4) Here Comes the Sun (Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs that have to do with the weather

1) Rain (the Beatles) The mono version in the Paperback Writer single sounds awesome.
2) A Hard Rain's A-Gonna Fall ( Bob Dylan) a classic.
3) Storm and Thunder (Earth and Fire)
4) Here Comes the Sun (Beatles)
5) American Storm ( Bob Seger)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: songs that have to do with the weather

1) Rain (the Beatles) The mono version in the Paperback Writer single sounds awesome.
2) A Hard Rain's A-Gonna Fall ( Bob Dylan) a classic.
3) Storm and Thunder (Earth and Fire)
4) Here Comes the Sun (Beatles)
5) American Storm ( Bob Seger)
6) Weather With You (Crowded House)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: songs that have to do with the weather

1) Rain (the Beatles) The mono version in the Paperback Writer single sounds awesome.
2) A Hard Rain's A-Gonna Fall ( Bob Dylan) a classic.
3) Storm and Thunder (Earth and Fire)
4) Here Comes the Sun (Beatles)
5) American Storm ( Bob Seger)
6) Weather With You (Crowded House)
7) Strange Weather (Tom Waits)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs that have to do with the weather

1) Rain (the Beatles) The mono version in the Paperback Writer single sounds awesome.
2) A Hard Rain's A-Gonna Fall ( Bob Dylan) a classic.
3) Storm and Thunder (Earth and Fire)
4) Here Comes the Sun (Beatles)
5) American Storm ( Bob Seger)
6) Weather With You (Crowded House)
7)Falling Like Rain ( Tina Turner)


----------



## The Deacon

New theme: songs that have to do with the weather

1) Rain (the Beatles) The mono version in the Paperback Writer single sounds awesome.
2) A Hard Rain's A-Gonna Fall ( Bob Dylan) a classic.
3) Storm and Thunder (Earth and Fire)
4) Here Comes the Sun (Beatles)
5) American Storm ( Bob Seger)
6) Weather With You (Crowded House)
7)Falling Like Rain ( Tina Turner)

9)TV Weatherman (Lothar & Hand People)


----------



## EdwardBast

1) Rain (the Beatles) The mono version in the Paperback Writer single sounds awesome.
2) A Hard Rain's A-Gonna Fall ( Bob Dylan) a classic.
3) Storm and Thunder (Earth and Fire)
4) Here Comes the Sun (Beatles)
5) American Storm ( Bob Seger)
6) Weather With You (Crowded House)
7)Falling Like Rain ( Tina Turner)
8) Don't Eat the Yellow Snow (Zappa)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs that have to do with the weather

1) Rain (the Beatles) The mono version in the Paperback Writer single sounds awesome.
2) A Hard Rain's A-Gonna Fall ( Bob Dylan) a classic.
3) Storm and Thunder (Earth and Fire)
4) Here Comes the Sun (Beatles)
5) American Storm ( Bob Seger)
6) Weather With You (Crowded House)
7) Falling Like Rain (Tina Turner)
8) Don't Eat the Yellow Snow (Zappa)
9) Here comes the rain again (Eurythmics)


----------



## Duncan

New theme: songs that have to do with the weather

1) Rain (the Beatles) The mono version in the Paperback Writer single sounds awesome.
2) A Hard Rain's A-Gonna Fall ( Bob Dylan) a classic.
3) Storm and Thunder (Earth and Fire)
4) Here Comes the Sun (Beatles)
5) American Storm ( Bob Seger)
6) Weather With You (Crowded House)
7) Falling Like Rain (Tina Turner)
8) Don't Eat the Yellow Snow (Zappa)
9) Here comes the rain again (Eurythmics)
10) Riders On The Storm (The Doors)

New theme momentarily...


----------



## Duncan

First, congratulations to Art Rock on creating a thread which has received over 30,000 views in one month - :tiphat:

Second, a few words on "themes"... After 100 pages containing nearly 1500 posts it might be a good time to give some thought to occasionally revisiting those earlier themes which are capable of generating one or two additional 10 tune lists _without repeats_.

The themes would be considered "fair game" to anyone who would want to utilize them and this might encourage some of the newer players to participate more fully as I suspect that some are hesitant to take part because of the uncertainty surrounding the appropriateness of a particular theme.

I would suggest that should a theme be replayed that it be clearly marked as "Part Two" or "Part Three" as necessary and that the original list of 10 selections be reprinted just above the words "New theme = themename - Part Two" and that it be clearly stated that none of the previous selections can be used a second time.

Previously utilized themes as mentioned would be fair game to anyone who wished to use them and they could be altered as desired as long as they continued to remain playable i.e. don't utilize the phrase "in the Title only" unless you have a least three playable selections already at hand as this is the most difficult of the themes played especially with the "no repeats" proviso attached.

There would be no need to print the previous list more than once as it would just clutter up the playing field. It would be each participant's responsibility when seeing the words - "Part Two, etc." to scroll back and check the reprinted list attached to the post which created the replayed theme before making their selections. If a song has been played twice it can be automatically disqualified by whichever player happens to be upon the thread at the time. Just state - "Disqualified repeat" - delete it and continue playing the game.

This shift in approach to themes is Art's call to make but I personally would rather play a first-rate theme twice than a mediocre theme even once.


----------



## Duncan

*New theme = a conceptual soundtrack for "New York City" that does not include those words in the Title...*

1.) The 59th Street Bridge Song (Feelin' Groovy) (Simon and Garfunkel)


----------



## Art Rock

Although I started the thread, I do not see myself as its owner. So I don't want to make the call on any suggestion, but we can all give feedback. I do like to have a simple set of ground rules, and I would expect the players to do their best to follow them. There is no list of themes that we played (and no, I will not be preparing one), but re-playing a theme or a slight variation on it is of course not a problem. If one of us remembers that the theme has been played before, the search in thread button can be used to locate the previous versions, so we don't repeat songs.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = a conceptual soundtrack for "New York City" that does not include those words in the Title...

1.) The 59th Street Bridge Song (Feelin' Groovy) (Simon and Garfunkel)
2.) Angel of Harlem (U2)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = a conceptual soundtrack for "New York City" that does not include those words in the Title...

1.) The 59th Street Bridge Song (Feelin' Groovy) (Simon and Garfunkel)
2.) Angel of Harlem (U2)
3.) No Sleep Till Brooklyn (Beastie Boys)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme = a conceptual soundtrack for "New York City" that does not include those words in the Title...

1) The 59th Street Bridge Song (Feelin' Groovy) (Simon and Garfunkel)
2) Angel of Harlem (U2)
3) No Sleep Till Brooklyn (Beastie Boys)
4) Mona Lisas and Mad Hatters (Elton John & Bernie Taupin)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = a conceptual soundtrack for "New York City" that does not include those words in the Title...

1) The 59th Street Bridge Song (Feelin' Groovy) (Simon and Garfunkel)
2) Angel of Harlem (U2)
3) No Sleep Till Brooklyn (Beastie Boys)
4) Mona Lisas and Mad Hatters (Elton John)
5) Central Park(Chick Corea)


----------



## EdwardBast

New theme = a conceptual soundtrack for "New York City" that does not include those words in the Title...

1) The 59th Street Bridge Song (Feelin' Groovy) (Simon and Garfunkel)
2) Angel of Harlem (U2)
3) No Sleep Till Brooklyn (Beastie Boys)
4) Mona Lisas and Mad Hatters (Elton John)
5) Central Park(Chick Corea)
6) Neurotica (King Crimson)


----------



## Rogerx

1) The 59th Street Bridge Song (Feelin' Groovy) (Simon and Garfunkel)
2) Angel of Harlem (U2)
3) No Sleep Till Brooklyn (Beastie Boys)
4) Mona Lisas and Mad Hatters (Elton John)
5) Central Park(Chick Corea)
6) Neurotica (King Crimson)
7) Down in Chinatown"(by Paul Young)


----------



## Room2201974

1) The 59th Street Bridge Song (Feelin' Groovy) (Simon and Garfunkel)
2) Angel of Harlem (U2)
3) No Sleep Till Brooklyn (Beastie Boys)
4) Mona Lisas and Mad Hatters (Elton John)
5) Central Park(Chick Corea)
6) Neurotica (King Crimson)
7) Down in Chinatown"(by Paul Young)
8) The Rising (Bruce Springsteen)


----------



## Colin M

1) The 59th Street Bridge Song (Feelin' Groovy) (Simon and Garfunkel)
2) Angel of Harlem (U2)
3) No Sleep Till Brooklyn (Beastie Boys)
4) Mona Lisas and Mad Hatters (Elton John)
5) Central Park(Chick Corea)
6) Neurotica (King Crimson)
7) Down in Chinatown"(by Paul Young)
8) The Rising (Bruce Springsteen)
9) Crosstown Traffic (Jimi Hendrix)


----------



## Art Rock

I've put the rules and some thoughts in a blog post (here).


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = a conceptual soundtrack for "New York City" that does not include those words in the Title...

1) The 59th Street Bridge Song (Feelin' Groovy) (Simon and Garfunkel)
2) Angel of Harlem (U2)
3) No Sleep Till Brooklyn (Beastie Boys)
4) Mona Lisas and Mad Hatters (Elton John)
5) Central Park(Chick Corea)
6) Neurotica (King Crimson)
7) Down in Chinatown"(by Paul Young)
8) The Rising (Bruce Springsteen)
9) Crosstown Traffic (Jimi Hendrix)
10) I'll be there for you (Rembrandts)


----------



## Art Rock

*Please copy/paste the theme in every post!
*
New theme = a conceptual soundtrack for "The Netherlands", either title or lyrics (an act being Dutch is insufficient to qualify).

1.) If you ever come to Amsterdam (Pussycat)


----------



## Room2201974

Art Rock said:


> I've put the rules and some thoughts in a blog post (here), thinking I could add more, but I can't find an edit button. I will probably post something on one of my external blogs and link here.


I like it!

....


----------



## Room2201974

New theme = a conceptual soundtrack for "The Netherlands", either title or lyrics (an act being Dutch is insufficient to qualify).

1.) If you ever come to Amsterdam (Pussycat)
2.) Amsterdam (Crowded House)


----------



## Rogerx

no right, sorry............


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = a conceptual soundtrack for "The Netherlands", either title or lyrics (an act being Dutch is insufficient to qualify).

1.) If you ever come to Amsterdam (Pussycat)
2.) Amsterdam (Crowded House)
3.) Port of Amsterdam ( Scott Walker )


----------



## Room2201974

New theme = a conceptual soundtrack for "The Netherlands", either title or lyrics (an act being Dutch is insufficient to qualify).

1.) If you ever come to Amsterdam (Pussycat)
2.) Amsterdam (Crowded House)
3.) Port of Amsterdam ( Scott Walker )
4.) The Dutchman's Song (Written by Michael Smith, but my fav version is by Chuck Mitchell, see below)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = a conceptual soundtrack for "The Netherlands", either title or lyrics (an act being Dutch is insufficient to qualify).

1.) If you ever come to Amsterdam (Pussycat)
2.) Amsterdam (Crowded House)
3.) Port of Amsterdam ( Scott Walker )
4.) The Dutchman's Song (Written by Michael Smith, but my fav version is by Chuck Mitchell, see below)
5.) Orange crush (REM)




Orange is the Dutch national colour, especially evident on King's Day or when the Dutch national football (soccer) team is playing in European or World championships.


----------



## Room2201974

******important thread interruption for a story******

I was just a kid, barely 21 in my second radio job. While studying music at a major university I got hired by their radio station as an announcer. This particular university was on the "folk circuit" and acts of the day would play at the campus union. One semester the featured act was Chuck Mitchell - Joni's ex! Well, the station contacted him and to make a long story short we did an interview in which he played a number of tunes and _The Dutchman's Song_ was one of them. It was my intro to the tune.

This was Mitchell at the height of his singing powers, his perfectly on pitch deep baritone added poignancy to the song. It was also one of my first introductions to different guitar tunings since Mitchell kept has 12 string well below standard Em7 tuning. The other cool thing about Mitchell doing _The Dutchman's Song_ is that he would stop the song and recite parts of _The Love Song Of J Alfred Prufrock_. Classic.

Chuck never "made it big" but man, what a talent!

Anyway, I dubbed a copy of that interview on tape and still have it.

***** "We now continue with our regularly scheduled thread****


----------



## Art Rock

*** another interruption, to state that I've added Mollie's suggestion to the game's definition, and the possibility for everyone to act upon clear breaches of theme or rules.  ***


----------



## Art Rock

Art Rock said:


> I've put the rules and some thoughts in a blog post (here).


I'll try to copy/paste this to every page so any newcomers can see how to play.


----------



## poodlebites

1.) If you ever come to Amsterdam (Pussycat)
2.) Amsterdam (Crowded House)
3.) Port of Amsterdam ( Scott Walker )
4.) The Dutchman's Song (Written by Michael Smith, but my fav version is by Chuck Mitchell, see below)
5.) Orange crush (REM)
6.) Amsterdam (Tax Free) 

For me, when I think of Dutch pop music, I think of The Outsiders and Wally Tax, The Outsiders' singer, after disbanding of the band, founded Tax Free and released a record in 1971 with that song in it.


----------



## The Deacon

1.) If you ever come to Amsterdam (Pussycat)
2.) Amsterdam (Crowded House)
3.) Port of Amsterdam ( Scott Walker )
4.) The Dutchman's Song (Written by Michael Smith, but my fav version is by Chuck Mitchell, see below)
5.) Orange crush (REM)
6.) Amsterdam (Tax Free) 

8)The Struggle For Ice-Cold Milk Of Benzi The Bassplayer Or How To Promote Original Dutch Milk (The Zipps)


----------



## Art Rock

*Please copy/paste the theme in every post!
*
New theme = a conceptual soundtrack for "The Netherlands", either title or lyrics (an act being Dutch is insufficient to qualify).

1.) If you ever come to Amsterdam (Pussycat)
2.) Amsterdam (Crowded House)
3.) Port of Amsterdam ( Scott Walker )
4.) The Dutchman's Song (Written by Michael Smith, but my fav version is by Chuck Mitchell, see below)
5.) Orange crush (REM)
6.) Amsterdam (Tax Free)
7.) The Struggle For Ice-Cold Milk Of Benzi The Bassplayer Or How To Promote Original Dutch Milk (The Zipps)
8.) Vincent (Don McLean)


----------



## Open Book

New theme = a conceptual soundtrack for "The Netherlands", either title or lyrics (an act being Dutch is insufficient to qualify).

1.) If you ever come to Amsterdam (Pussycat)
2.) Amsterdam (Crowded House)
3.) Port of Amsterdam ( Scott Walker )
4.) The Dutchman's Song (Written by Michael Smith, but my fav version is by Chuck Mitchell, see below)
5.) Orange crush (REM)
6.) Amsterdam (Tax Free)
7.) The Struggle For Ice-Cold Milk Of Benzi The Bassplayer Or How To Promote Original Dutch Milk (The Zipps)
8.) Vincent (Don McLean)
9.) The Windmills Of Your Mind (Jose Feliciano)


----------



## Duncan

Please copy/paste the theme in every post!

New theme = a conceptual soundtrack for "The Netherlands", either title or lyrics (an act being Dutch is insufficient to qualify).

1.) If you ever come to Amsterdam (Pussycat)
2.) Amsterdam (Crowded House)
3.) Port of Amsterdam ( Scott Walker )
4.) The Dutchman's Song (Written by Michael Smith, but my fav version is by Chuck Mitchell, see below)
5.) Orange crush (REM)
6.) Amsterdam (Tax Free)
7.) The Struggle For Ice-Cold Milk Of Benzi The Bassplayer Or How To Promote Original Dutch Milk (The Zipps)
8.) Vincent (Don McLean)
9.) Amsterdam Dog $hit Blues (Mojo Nixon)


----------



## Open Book

Mollie John said:


> Please copy/paste the theme in every post!
> 
> New theme = a conceptual soundtrack for "The Netherlands", either title or lyrics (an act being Dutch is insufficient to qualify).
> 
> 1.) If you ever come to Amsterdam (Pussycat)
> 2.) Amsterdam (Crowded House)
> 3.) Port of Amsterdam ( Scott Walker )
> 4.) The Dutchman's Song (Written by Michael Smith, but my fav version is by Chuck Mitchell, see below)
> 5.) Orange crush (REM)
> 6.) Amsterdam (Tax Free)
> 7.) The Struggle For Ice-Cold Milk Of Benzi The Bassplayer Or How To Promote Original Dutch Milk (The Zipps)
> 8.) Vincent (Don McLean)
> 9.) Amsterdam Dog $hit Blues (Mojo Nixon)


You left off my selection, Windmills Of Your Mind, probably because we were so close together.


----------



## Duncan

Open Book said:


> You left off my selection, Windmills Of Your Mind, probably because we were so close together.


I'll fix it... You arrived at position number 9 before I did which leaves me with position number 10 and the next theme selection...

New theme = a conceptual soundtrack for "The Netherlands", either title or lyrics (an act being Dutch is insufficient to qualify).

.) If you ever come to Amsterdam (Pussycat)
2.) Amsterdam (Crowded House)
3.) Port of Amsterdam ( Scott Walker )
4.) The Dutchman's Song (Written by Michael Smith, but my fav version is by Chuck Mitchell, see below)
5.) Orange crush (REM)
6.) Amsterdam (Tax Free)
7.) The Struggle For Ice-Cold Milk Of Benzi The Bassplayer Or How To Promote Original Dutch Milk (The Zipps)
8.) Vincent (Don McLean)
9.) The Windmills Of Your Mind (Jose Feliciano)
10.) Amsterdam Dog $hit Blues (Mojo Nixon)


----------



## Duncan

*New theme = Numbers - Part Two -

Please note that none of the selections in Numbers - Part One are eligible...*

*Theme = Numbers - Part One -

1) One (Is the Loneliest Number) (Three Dog Night)
2) A Million to One (Jimmy Charles and the Revellettes)
3) Tea for Two (Marion Harris)
4) 7 and 7 is (Love)
5) Three Days (Jane's Addiction)
6) Positively 4th Street (Bob Dylan)
7.) When I'm Sixty-Four (The Beatles)
8) Five Years (David Bowie)
9.) The 59th Street Bridge Song (Feelin' Groovy) (Simon and Garfunkel)
10) Eight Days a Week (Beatles)*

______________________________________________________________________________

New theme = Numbers - Part Two...

1.) 19th Nervous Breakdown (The Rolling Stones)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme = Numbers - Part Two...

1.) 19th Nervous Breakdown (The Rolling Stones)
2.) The Number Of The Beast (Iron Maiden)


----------



## senza sordino

New theme = Numbers - Part Two...

1.) 19th Nervous Breakdown (The Rolling Stones)
2.) The Number Of The Beast (Iron Maiden)
3.) Four Sticks (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme = Numbers - Part Two...

1.) 19th Nervous Breakdown (The Rolling Stones)
2.) The Number Of The Beast (Iron Maiden)
3.) Four Sticks (Led Zeppelin)
4.) Four Seasons In One Day (Crowded House)


----------



## Open Book

New theme = Numbers - Part Two...

1.) 19th Nervous Breakdown (The Rolling Stones)
2.) The Number Of The Beast (Iron Maiden)
3.) Four Sticks (Led Zeppelin)
4.) Four Seasons In One Day (Crowded House)
5.) Zero (Smashing Pumpkins)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme = Numbers - Part Two...

1.) 19th Nervous Breakdown (The Rolling Stones)
2.) The Number Of The Beast (Iron Maiden)
3.) Four Sticks (Led Zeppelin)
4.) Four Seasons In One Day (Crowded House)
5.) Zero (Smashing Pumpkins)
6.) One (Metallica)


----------



## Open Book

New theme = Numbers - Part Two...

1.) 19th Nervous Breakdown (The Rolling Stones)
2.) The Number Of The Beast (Iron Maiden)
3.) Four Sticks (Led Zeppelin)
4.) Four Seasons In One Day (Crowded House)
5.) Zero (Smashing Pumpkins)
6.) One (Metallica)
7.) 1000 Umbrellas (XTC)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme = Numbers - Part Two...

1.) 19th Nervous Breakdown (The Rolling Stones)
2.) The Number Of The Beast (Iron Maiden)
3.) Four Sticks (Led Zeppelin)
4.) Four Seasons In One Day (Crowded House)
5.) Zero (Smashing Pumpkins)
6.) One (Metallica)
7.) 1000 Umbrellas (XTC)
8.) Eight Miles High (The Byrds)


----------



## Open Book

New theme = Numbers - Part Two...

1.) 19th Nervous Breakdown (The Rolling Stones)
2.) The Number Of The Beast (Iron Maiden)
3.) Four Sticks (Led Zeppelin)
4.) Four Seasons In One Day (Crowded House)
5.) Zero (Smashing Pumpkins)
6.) One (Metallica)
7.) 1000 Umbrellas (XTC)
8.) Eight Miles High (The Byrds)
9.) Three Times A Lady (The Commodores)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = Numbers - Part Two...

1.) 19th Nervous Breakdown (The Rolling Stones)
2.) The Number Of The Beast (Iron Maiden)
3.) Four Sticks (Led Zeppelin)
4.) Four Seasons In One Day (Crowded House)
5.) Zero (Smashing Pumpkins)
6.) One (Metallica)
7.) 1000 Umbrellas (XTC)
8.) Eight Miles High (The Byrds)
9.) Three Times A Lady (The Commodores)
10.) One Is The Loneliest Number ( Three Dog Night)


----------



## KenOC

...Number nine, number nine, number nine, number nine
Number nine, number nine, number nine, number nine
Number nine, number nine, number nine, number nine...


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = Songs about happiness or being happy. 

1.) Love Can Make You Happy (Mercy )


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = Songs about happiness or being happy.

1.) Love Can Make You Happy (Mercy )
2.) Happy Together (Turtles)

And a reminder: the rules and some thoughts can be found here.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = Songs about happiness or being happy.

1.) Love Can Make You Happy (Mercy )
2.) Happy Together (Turtles)
3.) Happy ( Pharrell Williams)


----------



## Duncan

Time to put the brakes on... There's a problem with post # 1537.


----------



## Art Rock

Indeed there is. We're back to:

New theme = Numbers - Part Two... (songs not allowed are here)

1.) 19th Nervous Breakdown (The Rolling Stones)
2.) The Number Of The Beast (Iron Maiden)
3.) Four Sticks (Led Zeppelin)
4.) Four Seasons In One Day (Crowded House)
5.) Zero (Smashing Pumpkins)
6.) One (Metallica)
7.) 1000 Umbrellas (XTC)
8.) Eight Miles High (The Byrds)
9.) Three Times A Lady (The Commodores)
10.) It takes two to tango (Richard Myhill)

Great song by the way that last one - imo of course.


----------



## Duncan

Rogerx said:


> New theme = Numbers - Part Two...
> 
> 1.) 19th Nervous Breakdown (The Rolling Stones)
> 2.) The Number Of The Beast (Iron Maiden)
> 3.) Four Sticks (Led Zeppelin)
> 4.) Four Seasons In One Day (Crowded House)
> 5.) Zero (Smashing Pumpkins)
> 6.) One (Metallica)
> 7.) 1000 Umbrellas (XTC)
> 8.) Eight Miles High (The Byrds)
> 9.) Three Times A Lady (The Commodores)
> *10.) One Is The Loneliest Number ( Three Dog Night)*


*Number 10 is disqualified for violating the "No Repeats" rule which was clearly stated in the post which established the theme - *

Post # 1528 =

*New theme = Numbers - Part Two -

Please note that none of the selections in Numbers - Part One are eligible...

Theme = Numbers - Part One -

1) One (Is the Loneliest Number) (Three Dog Night)
2) A Million to One (Jimmy Charles and the Revellettes)
3) Tea for Two (Marion Harris)
4) 7 and 7 is (Love)
5) Three Days (Jane's Addiction)
6) Positively 4th Street (Bob Dylan)
7.) When I'm Sixty-Four (The Beatles)
8) Five Years (David Bowie)
9.) The 59th Street Bridge Song (Feelin' Groovy) (Simon and Garfunkel)
10) Eight Days a Week (Beatles)
*
__________________________________________________ ____________________________

*New theme = Numbers - Part Two...*

1.) 19th Nervous Breakdown (The Rolling Stones)

__________________________________________________________________________

Anytime the theme is numbered with "Part Two" or "Part Three" the original selections will be provided along with the presentation of the second theme.

"One Is The Loneliest Number" (Three Dog Night) *was the very first listing on the very first list*.

It is the player's responsibility to check the previous selections before posting and it is especially important to do so *before* posting the tenth selection and starting a new theme.

The "Part Two" theme concept is still new and thus needs time to be fully understood but any disqualifications which take place in the number 10 spot in particular will negate the following theme to ensure that the game is played fairly for the consideration of all players.

And so remember - that if you see a theme entitled "Part Two" or "Part Three" you need to scroll up until you find the original theme list selections which will *always* be printed just above the new theme.

The theme "Songs about happiness or being happy" is being invalidated as it was created directly as a result of the disqualified number 10 selection. It is three selections into the theme and two of them were created by the member whose entry was disqualified and thus merits being negated.

_____________________________________________________________________________


----------



## Duncan

The new theme is a nod to thread creator Art Rock's very first theme entry - "Colour"...

*New theme = Songs with the word "Green" in the Title -*

1.) The Green Green Grass of Home (Porter Wagoner)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = Songs with the word "Green" in the Title -

1.) The Green Green Grass of Home (Porter Wagoner)
2.) The Green Manalishi (Fleetwood Mac)


----------



## The Deacon

New theme = Songs with the word "Green" in the Title -

1.) The Green Green Grass of Home (Porter Wagoner)
2.) The Green Manalishi (Fleetwood Mac)
3.) Dance Of The Green Scarab ( Alex Harvey)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme = Songs with the word "Green" in the Title -

1) The Green Green Grass of Home (Porter Wagoner)
2) The Green Manalishi (Fleetwood Mac)
3) Green Tambourine (Lemon Pipers)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = Songs with the word "Green" in the Title -

1) The Green Green Grass of Home (Porter Wagoner)
2) The Green Manalishi (Fleetwood Mac)
3) Green Tambourine (Lemon Pipers)
4) Little Green Bag( George Baker Selection)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme = Songs with the word "Green" in the Title -

1) The Green Green Grass of Home (Porter Wagoner)
2) The Green Manalishi (Fleetwood Mac)
3) Green Tambourine (Lemon Pipers)
4) Little Green Bag (George Baker Selection)
5) The Green Hills of Earth (Leonard Nimoy recites Robert Heinlein)


----------



## Art Rock

Isn't that stretching the meaning of "song" a bit too far? It's just spoken text, right?


----------



## Art Rock

I've taken Nimoy out. If you can convince me it's a song, we'll put it back in.



New theme = Songs with the word "Green" in the Title -

1) The Green Green Grass of Home (Porter Wagoner)
2) The Green Manalishi (Fleetwood Mac)
3) Green Tambourine (Lemon Pipers)
4) Little Green Bag (George Baker Selection)
5) Another Green World (Brian Eno)


----------



## Duncan

Art Rock said:


> I've taken Nimoy out. If you can convince me it's a song, we'll put it back in.
> 
> New theme = Songs with the word "Green" in the Title -
> 
> 1) The Green Green Grass of Home (Porter Wagoner)
> 2) The Green Manalishi (Fleetwood Mac)
> 3) Green Tambourine (Lemon Pipers)
> 4) Little Green Bag (George Baker Selection)
> 5) Another Green World (Brian Eno)


Sorry, Rooms, old boy, but it's being disqualified on a technicality

- namely that it's not actually a "song" as specified...

New theme = Songs with the word "Green" in the Title -

1) The Green Green Grass of Home (Porter Wagoner)
2) The Green Manalishi (Fleetwood Mac)
3) Green Tambourine (Lemon Pipers)
4) Little Green Bag (George Baker Selection)
5) Another Green World (Brian Eno) - via Art Rock
6) Green River (Creedence Clearwater Revival)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme = Songs with the word "Green" in the Title -

1) The Green Green Grass of Home (Porter Wagoner)
2) The Green Manalishi (Fleetwood Mac)
3) Green Tambourine (Lemon Pipers)
4) Little Green Bag (George Baker Selection)
5) Another Green World (Brian Eno) - via Art Rock
6) Green River (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
7) All The World Is Green (Tom Waits)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = Songs with the word "Green" in the Title -

1) The Green Green Grass of Home (Porter Wagoner)
2) The Green Manalishi (Fleetwood Mac)
3) Green Tambourine (Lemon Pipers)
4) Little Green Bag (George Baker Selection)
5) Another Green World (Brian Eno) - via Art Rock
6) Green River (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
7) All The World Is Green (Tom Waits)
8) Greenback Dollar (The Kingston Trio)


----------



## Open Book

New theme = Songs with the word "Green" in the Title -

1) The Green Green Grass of Home (Porter Wagoner)
2) The Green Manalishi (Fleetwood Mac)
3) Green Tambourine (Lemon Pipers)
4) Little Green Bag (George Baker Selection)
5) Another Green World (Brian Eno) - via Art Rock
6) Green River (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
7) All The World Is Green (Tom Waits)
8) Greenback Dollar (The Kingston Trio)
9) Village Green (The Kinks)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme = Songs with the word "Green" in the Title -

1) The Green Green Grass of Home (Porter Wagoner)
2) The Green Manalishi (Fleetwood Mac)
3) Green Tambourine (Lemon Pipers)
4) Little Green Bag (George Baker Selection)
5) Another Green World (Brian Eno) - via Art Rock
6) Green River (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
7) All The World Is Green (Tom Waits)
8) Greenback Dollar (The Kingston Trio)
9) Village Green (The Kinks) 
10) Green Eyed Lady (Sugarloaf)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme - sports

1) America's Favorite Pastime (Todd Snider)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme - sports

1) America's Favorite Pastime (Todd Snider)
2) Anyone for Tennis? (The Cream)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme - sports, athletes

1) America's Favorite Pastime (Todd Snider)
2) Anyone for Tennis? (The Cream) 
3) Champs (Wire)


----------



## Duncan

New theme - sports, athletes

1) America's Favorite Pastime (Todd Snider)
2) Anyone for Tennis? (The Cream)
3) Champs (Wire)
4) Hockey Night In Canada television theme song ("The Hockey Theme" by Dolores Claiman)


----------



## Open Book

New theme - sports, athletes

1) America's Favorite Pastime (Todd Snider)
2) Anyone for Tennis? (The Cream)
3) Champs (Wire)
4) Centerfield (John Fogerty)


----------



## Art Rock

Clash corrected:

New theme - sports, athletes

1) America's Favorite Pastime (Todd Snider)
2) Anyone for Tennis? (The Cream)
3) Champs (Wire)
4) Hockey Night In Canada television theme song (by Dolores Claiman)
5) Centerfield (John Fogerty)


----------



## The Deacon

New theme - sports, athletes

1) America's Favorite Pastime (Todd Snider)
2) Anyone for Tennis? (The Cream)
3) Champs (Wire)
4) Hockey Night In Canada television theme song (by Dolores Claiman)
5) Centerfield (John Fogerty)
6) The Shoot (Rick Wakeman)


----------



## Duncan

New theme - sports, athletes

1) America's Favorite Pastime (Todd Snider)
2) Anyone for Tennis? (The Cream)
3) Champs (Wire)
4) Hockey Night In Canada television theme song (by Dolores Claiman)
5) Centerfield (John Fogerty)
6) The Hockey Song (Stompin' Tom Connors)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme - sports, athletes

1) America's Favorite Pastime (Todd Snider)
2) Anyone for Tennis? (The Cream)
3) Champs (Wire)
4) Hockey Night In Canada television theme song (by Dolores Claiman)
5) Centerfield (John Fogerty)
6) The Hockey Song (Stompin' Tom Connors)
7) Colonel Bogey's March (FJ Ricketts songwriter)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme - sports, athletes

1) America's Favorite Pastime (Todd Snider)
2) Anyone for Tennis? (The Cream)
3) Champs (Wire)
4) Hockey Night In Canada television theme song (by Dolores Claiman)
5) Centerfield (John Fogerty)
6) The Hockey Song (Stompin' Tom Connors)
7) Colonel Bogey's March (FJ Ricketts songwriter)
8) Mrs. Robinson (Simon & Garfunkel)


----------



## Duncan

New theme - sports, athletes

1) America's Favorite Pastime (Todd Snider)
2) Anyone for Tennis? (The Cream)
3) Champs (Wire)
4) Hockey Night In Canada television theme song (by Dolores Claiman)
5) Centerfield (John Fogerty)
6) The Hockey Song (Stompin' Tom Connors)
7) Colonel Bogey's March (FJ Ricketts songwriter)
8) Mrs. Robinson (Simon & Garfunkel)
9) Fifty-Mission Cap (The Tragically Hip)


----------



## Open Book

New theme - sports, athletes

1) America's Favorite Pastime (Todd Snider)
2) Anyone for Tennis? (The Cream)
3) Champs (Wire)
4) Hockey Night In Canada television theme song (by Dolores Claiman)
5) Centerfield (John Fogerty)
6) The Hockey Song (Stompin' Tom Connors)
7) Colonel Bogey's March (FJ Ricketts songwriter)
8) Mrs. Robinson (Simon & Garfunkel)
9) Fifty-Mission Cap (The Tragically Hip)
10) Hurricane (Bob Dylan)

New theme - the color white

1) A Whiter Shade of Pale (Procul Harum)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme - the color white

1) A Whiter Shade of Pale (Procul Harum)
2) White Christmas – Bing Crosby


----------



## Open Book

New theme - the color white

1) A Whiter Shade of Pale (Procul Harum)
2) White Christmas – Bing Crosby
3) Nights in White Satin (Moody Blues)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme - the color white

1) A Whiter Shade of Pale (Procul Harum)
2) White Christmas – Bing Crosby
3) Nights in White Satin (Moody Blues)
4) White Rabbit (Jefferson Airplane)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme - the color white

1) A Whiter Shade of Pale (Procul Harum)
2) White Christmas (Bing Crosby)
3) Nights in White Satin (Moody Blues)
4) White Rabbit (Jefferson Airplane)
5) White Queen [As It Began] (Queen)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme - the color white

1) A Whiter Shade of Pale (Procul Harum)
2) White Christmas (Bing Crosby)
3) Nights in White Satin (Moody Blues)
4) White Rabbit (Jefferson Airplane)
5) White Queen [As It Began] (Queen)
6) White Lightning (Def Leppard)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme - the color white

1) A Whiter Shade of Pale (Procul Harum)
2) White Christmas (Bing Crosby)
3) Nights in White Satin (Moody Blues)
4) White Rabbit (Jefferson Airplane)
5) White Queen [As It Began] (Queen)
6) White Lightning (Def Leppard)
7) Black and White Boy (Crowded House)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme - the color white

1) A Whiter Shade of Pale (Procul Harum)
2) White Christmas (Bing Crosby)
3) Nights in White Satin (Moody Blues)
4) White Rabbit (Jefferson Airplane)
5) White Queen [As It Began] (Queen)
6) White Lightning (Def Leppard)
7) Black and White Boy (Crowded House)
8) White Wedding (Billy Idol)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme - the color white

1) A Whiter Shade of Pale (Procul Harum)
2) White Christmas (Bing Crosby)
3) Nights in White Satin (Moody Blues)
4) White Rabbit (Jefferson Airplane)
5) White Queen [As It Began] (Queen)
6) White Lightning (Def Leppard)
7) Black and White Boy (Crowded House)
8) White Wedding (Billy Idol)
9) White Room ( Cream)


----------



## Duncan

New theme - the color white

1) A Whiter Shade of Pale (Procul Harum)
2) White Christmas (Bing Crosby)
3) Nights in White Satin (Moody Blues)
4) White Rabbit (Jefferson Airplane)
5) White Queen [As It Began] (Queen)
6) White Lightning (Def Leppard)
7) Black and White Boy (Crowded House)
8) White Wedding (Billy Idol)
9) White Room ( Cream)
10) Pretty Fly (For A White Guy) (The Offspring)

New theme momentarily...


----------



## Duncan

*New Theme = Fruit - Part Two - lyrics or titles with references to fruit... (Courtesy of Strange Magic)*

*Note: None of the titles which appear in "Fruit - Part One" are eligible

- they will be disqualified and deleted if selected and thus it is up to the individual player to check the selection against this list...*

*Fruit - Part One Playlist -

1) You're the Apple of my Eye (Four Lovers: Frankie Valli's first group)
2.) Strawberry Fields Forever (The Beatles)
3) Orange crush (REM)
4.) Apples, Peaches, Pumpkin Pie (Jay and the Techniques)
5) Lemon (U2)
6.) (Put the Lime in the) Coconut (Harry Nilsson)
7). Cherry Cherry (Neil Diamond)
8) One bad apple (Osmonds)
9) Tangerine (Led Zeppelin*)
10) Blueberry Hill (Fats Domino)*

____________________________________________________________________________

*New theme = Fruit - Part Two - lyrics or titles with references to fruit...*

1.) Cherry Bomb (The Runaways)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme = Fruit - Part Two - lyrics or titles with references to fruit...

1) Cherry Bomb (The Runaways)
2) Apple Suckling Tree (Dylan)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = Fruit - Part Two - lyrics or titles with references to fruit...

1) Cherry Bomb (The Runaways)
2) Apple Suckling Tree (Dylan)
3) Peaches (The Stranglers)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = Fruit - Part Two - lyrics or titles with references to fruit...

1) Cherry Bomb (The Runaways)
2) Apple Suckling Tree (Dylan)
3) Banana Pancakes ( Jack Johnson)


----------



## Art Rock

Corrected list:

New theme = Fruit - Part Two - lyrics or titles with references to fruit...

1) Cherry Bomb (The Runaways)
2) Apple Suckling Tree (Dylan)
3) Peaches (The Stranglers)
4) Banana Pancakes ( Jack Johnson)


----------



## The Deacon

New theme = Fruit - Part Two - lyrics or titles with references to fruit...

1) Cherry Bomb (The Runaways)
2) Apple Suckling Tree (Dylan)
3) Peaches (The Stranglers)
4) Banana Pancakes ( Jack Johnson)
5) Fruitseller Oldman's Song (Steampacket)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = Fruit - Part Two - lyrics or titles with references to fruit...

1) Cherry Bomb (The Runaways)
2) Apple Suckling Tree (Dylan)
3) Peaches (The Stranglers)
4) Banana Pancakes ( Jack Johnson)
5 )Pineapple Morning ( Jett Rebel )


----------



## Art Rock

That's 2 in a row, not allowed. Next one, please continue with #5.


----------



## Duncan

New theme = Fruit - Part Two - lyrics or titles with references to fruit...

1) Cherry Bomb (The Runaways)
2) Apple Suckling Tree (Dylan)
3) Peaches (The Stranglers)
4) Banana Pancakes ( Jack Johnson)
5) Raspberry Beret (Prince)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme = Fruit - Part Two - lyrics or titles with references to fruit...

1) Cherry Bomb (The Runaways)
2) Apple Suckling Tree (Dylan)
3) Peaches (The Stranglers)
4) Banana Pancakes ( Jack Johnson)
5) Raspberry Beret (Prince)
6) Eggplant (Michael Franks)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = Fruit - Part Two - lyrics or titles with references to fruit...

1) Cherry Bomb (The Runaways)
2) Apple Suckling Tree (Dylan)
3) Peaches (The Stranglers)
4) Banana Pancakes ( Jack Johnson)
5) Raspberry Beret (Prince)
6) Eggplant (Michael Franks)
7) The Twelve Days of Christmas (Harry Belafonte)

The lyrics of course refer to the partridge in a _pear _tree. And in case you wondered, an eggplant is technically a fruit, not a vegetable. Kudos to Josquin13.


----------



## Room2201974

New theme = Fruit - Part Two - lyrics or titles with references to fruit...

1) Cherry Bomb (The Runaways)
2) Apple Suckling Tree (Dylan)
3) Peaches (The Stranglers)
4) Banana Pancakes ( Jack Johnson)
5) Raspberry Beret (Prince)
6) Eggplant (Michael Franks)
7) The Twelve Days of Christmas (Harry Belafonte)
8) Home Grown Tomatoes (John Denver)


----------



## Open Book

New theme = Fruit - Part Two - lyrics or titles with references to fruit...

1) Cherry Bomb (The Runaways)
2) Apple Suckling Tree (Dylan)
3) Peaches (The Stranglers)
4) Banana Pancakes ( Jack Johnson)
5) Raspberry Beret (Prince)
6) Eggplant (Michael Franks)
7) The Twelve Days of Christmas (Harry Belafonte)
8) Home Grown Tomatoes (John Denver)
9) Fruit Nut (XTC)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = Fruit - Part Two - lyrics or titles with references to fruit...

1) Cherry Bomb (The Runaways)
2) Apple Suckling Tree (Dylan)
3) Peaches (The Stranglers)
4) Banana Pancakes ( Jack Johnson)
5) Raspberry Beret (Prince)
6) Eggplant (Michael Franks)
7) The Twelve Days of Christmas (Harry Belafonte)
8) Home Grown Tomatoes (John Denver)
9) Fruit Nut (XTC)
10) Thirty Thousand Pounds of Bananas (Harry Chapin)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = Apes (excluding humans) in lyrics or title.

1) Shock the monkey (Peter Gabriel)

=================================

Reminder: rules of the game are here.


----------



## Room2201974

New theme = Apes (excluding humans) in lyrics or title.

1) Shock the monkey (Peter Gabriel)
2) Everybody's Got Something to Hide Except Me and My Monkey (Beatles)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = Apes (excluding humans) in lyrics or title.

1) Shock the monkey (Peter Gabriel)
2) Everybody's Got Something to Hide Except Me and My Monkey (Beatles)
3) Ape$hit (The Carters - Beyoncé and Jay-Z.)


----------



## Duncan

Need clarification on the theme - 

Doesn't the theme require the literal use of the words "ape" or "apes" in the title which would thus negate the ability to incorporate monkey- or chimp-themed songs thus making both selections 1 and 2 subject to disqualification? 

Apparently there is a difference between apes and monkeys - monkeys have tails, apes don't.

Secondly, the qualifier (excluding humans)- does that negate the use of "Apeman" by The Kinks for example?


----------



## EdwardBast

Mollie John said:


> Need clarification on the theme -
> 
> Doesn't the theme require the literal use of the words "ape" or "apes" in the title which would thus negate the ability to incorporate monkey- or chimp-themed songs thus making both selections 1 and 2 subject to disqualification?
> 
> Apparently there is a difference between apes and monkeys - monkeys have tails, apes don't.
> 
> Secondly, the qualifier (excluding humans)- does that negate the use of "Apeman" by The Kinks for example?


Chimps fall in the category of great apes, along with bonobos, orangutans, gorillas, humans and a number of extinct hominids. But we should probably admit monkeys at this point, don't you think?

So:

1) Shock the monkey (Peter Gabriel)
2) Everybody's Got Something to Hide Except Me and My Monkey (Beatles)
3) Ape$hit (The Carters - Beyoncé and Jay-Z.)
4) Australopithecus (Modest Mouse)


----------



## The Deacon

New theme = Apes (excluding humans) in lyrics or title.

1) Shock the monkey (Peter Gabriel)
2) Everybody's Got Something to Hide Except Me and My Monkey (Beatles)
3) Ape$hit (The Carters - Beyoncé and Jay-Z.)
4) Australopithecus (Modest Mouse)
5) Wot Gorilla? (Genesis)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = Apes (excluding humans) in lyrics or title.
So:

1) Shock the monkey (Peter Gabriel)
2) Everybody's Got Something to Hide Except Me and My Monkey (Beatles)
3) Ape$hit (The Carters - Beyoncé and Jay-Z.)
4) Australopithecus (Modest Mouse)
5) Monkey on Your Back ( Clinic)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme = Apes (excluding humans) in lyrics or title.
So:

1) Shock the monkey (Peter Gabriel)
2) Everybody's Got Something to Hide Except Me and My Monkey (Beatles)
3) Ape$hit (The Carters - Beyoncé and Jay-Z.)
4) Australopithecus (Modest Mouse)
5) Monkey on Your Back (Clinic)
6) I Go Ape (The Monkees)


----------



## EdwardBast

New theme = Apes (excluding humans) in lyrics or title.

1) Shock the monkey (Peter Gabriel)
2) Everybody's Got Something to Hide Except Me and My Monkey (Beatles)
3) Ape$hit (The Carters - Beyoncé and Jay-Z.)
4) Australopithecus (Modest Mouse)
5) Monkey on Your Back (Clinic)
6) I Go Ape (The Monkees)[/QUOTE]
7) Radical Action to Unseat the Hold of Monkey Mind (King Crimson)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = Apes (excluding humans) in lyrics or title.

1) Shock the monkey (Peter Gabriel)
2) Everybody's Got Something to Hide Except Me and My Monkey (Beatles)
3) Ape$hit (The Carters - Beyoncé and Jay-Z.)
4) Australopithecus (Modest Mouse)
5) Monkey on Your Back (Clinic)
6) I Go Ape (The Monkees)[/QUOTE]
7) Radical Action to Unseat the Hold of Monkey Mind (King Crimson)
8) Monkey Gone to Heaven - The Pixies


----------



## Art Rock

Monkeys are allowed, rather obviously as I started the theme with it. As Wiki puts it "The term ape has a history of rather imprecise usage", which I apparently contributed to. Apeman is allowed if it refers to an ape, not to a homo sapiens looking like an ape.

Australopithecus is a border line case, let's keep it in.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = Apes (excluding humans) in lyrics or title.

1) Shock the monkey (Peter Gabriel)
2) Everybody's Got Something to Hide Except Me and My Monkey (Beatles)
3) Ape$hit (The Carters - Beyoncé and Jay-Z.)
4) Australopithecus (Modest Mouse)
5) Monkey on Your Back (Clinic)
6) I Go Ape (The Monkees)
7) Radical Action to Unseat the Hold of Monkey Mind (King Crimson)
8) Monkey Gone to Heaven – The Pixies
9) At the zoo - Simon and Garfunkel










Lyrics include "Orangutans are skeptical of changes in their cages"


----------



## poodlebites

New theme = Apes (excluding humans) in lyrics or title.

1) Shock the monkey (Peter Gabriel)
2) Everybody's Got Something to Hide Except Me and My Monkey (Beatles)
3) Ape$hit (The Carters - Beyoncé and Jay-Z.)
4) Australopithecus (Modest Mouse)
5) Monkey on Your Back (Clinic)
6) I Go Ape (The Monkees)
7) Radical Action to Unseat the Hold of Monkey Mind (King Crimson)
8) Monkey Gone to Heaven – The Pixies
9) At the zoo - Simon and Garfunkel
10) Monkey Man (The Rolling Stones)

New theme: tonight

1) Tonight's the Night (Neil Young)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: tonight

1) Tonight's the Night (Neil Young)
2) Tonight, I Celebrate My Love (Peabo Bryson and Roberta Flack)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: tonight

1) Tonight's the Night (Neil Young)
2) Tonight, I Celebrate My Love (Peabo Bryson and Roberta Flack)
3) Tonight (Ozzy)


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

New theme: tonight

1) Tonight's the Night (Neil Young)
2) Tonight, I Celebrate My Love (Peabo Bryson and Roberta Flack)
3) Tonight (Ozzy)
4) In the Air Tonight (Phil Collins)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: tonight

1) Tonight's the Night (Neil Young)
2) Tonight, I Celebrate My Love (Peabo Bryson and Roberta Flack)
3) Tonight (Ozzy)
4) In the Air Tonight (Phil Collins)
5) The Way You Look Tonight ( Frank Sinatra)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: tonight

1) Tonight's the Night (Neil Young)
2) Tonight, I Celebrate My Love (Peabo Bryson and Roberta Flack)
3) Tonight (Ozzy)
4) In the Air Tonight (Phil Collins)
5) The Way You Look Tonight ( Frank Sinatra)
6) Tonight's the Night [Gonna Be Alright] (Rod Stewart)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: tonight

1) Tonight's the Night (Neil Young)
2) Tonight, I Celebrate My Love (Peabo Bryson and Roberta Flack)
3) Tonight (Ozzy)
4) In the Air Tonight (Phil Collins)
5) The Way You Look Tonight ( Frank Sinatra)
6) Tonight's the Night [Gonna Be Alright] (Rod Stewart)
7) Tonight - West Side Story Theme (Bernstein/Sondheim)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: tonight

1) Tonight's the Night (Neil Young)
2) Tonight, I Celebrate My Love (Peabo Bryson and Roberta Flack)
3) Tonight (Ozzy)
4) In the Air Tonight (Phil Collins)
5) The Way You Look Tonight ( Frank Sinatra)
6) Tonight's the Night [Gonna Be Alright] (Rod Stewart)
7) Tonight - West Side Story Theme (Bernstein/Sondheim)
8) All My Rowdy Friends Are Coming Over Tonight (Hank Williams, Jr.)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: tonight

1) Tonight's the Night (Neil Young)
2) Tonight, I Celebrate My Love (Peabo Bryson and Roberta Flack)
3) Tonight (Ozzy)
4) In the Air Tonight (Phil Collins)
5) The Way You Look Tonight ( Frank Sinatra)
6) Tonight's the Night [Gonna Be Alright] (Rod Stewart)
7) Tonight - West Side Story Theme (Bernstein/Sondheim)
8) All My Rowdy Friends Are Coming Over Tonight (Hank Williams, Jr.)
9) Can you feel the love tonight (Elton John)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: tonight

1) Tonight's the Night (Neil Young)
2) Tonight, I Celebrate My Love (Peabo Bryson and Roberta Flack)
3) Tonight (Ozzy)
4) In the Air Tonight (Phil Collins)
5) The Way You Look Tonight ( Frank Sinatra)
6) Tonight's the Night [Gonna Be Alright] (Rod Stewart)
7) Tonight - West Side Story Theme (Bernstein/Sondheim)
8) All My Rowdy Friends Are Coming Over Tonight (Hank Williams, Jr.)
9) Can you feel the love tonight (Elton John)
10) Tonight I'm Gonna Rock You Tonight (Spinal Tap)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme = DARKNESS


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = DARKNESS

1) Because the Night (Patti Smith Group)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme = DARKNESS

1) Because the Night (Patti Smith Group)
2) Waiting For Darkness (Ozzy)


----------



## Open Book

New theme = DARKNESS

1) Because the Night (Patti Smith Group)
2) Waiting For Darkness (Ozzy)
3) The Sounds Of Silence (Simon and Garfunkel) "Hello darkness, my old friend..."


----------



## Room2201974

New theme = DARKNESS

1) Because the Night (Patti Smith Group)
2) Waiting For Darkness (Ozzy)
3) The Sounds Of Silence (Simon and Garfunkel) "Hello darkness, my old friend..."
4) Theme from Mr. Downtown (Freddy Fredrickson ) "Darkness falls and the nights begun..."


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme = DARKNESS

1) Because the Night (Patti Smith Group)
2) Waiting For Darkness (Ozzy)
3) The Sounds Of Silence (Simon and Garfunkel) "Hello darkness, my old friend..."
4) Theme from Mr. Downtown (Freddy Fredrickson ) "Darkness falls and the nights begun..."
5) Freezing Moon (Mayhem)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme = DARKNESS

1) Because the Night (Patti Smith Group)
2) Waiting For Darkness (Ozzy)
3) The Sounds Of Silence (Simon and Garfunkel) "Hello darkness, my old friend..."
4) Theme from Mr. Downtown (Freddy Fredrickson ) "Darkness falls and the nights begun..."
5) Freezing Moon (Mayhem) 
6) Beware of Darkness (George Harrison)


----------



## Open Book

New theme = DARKNESS

1) Because the Night (Patti Smith Group)
2) Waiting For Darkness (Ozzy)
3) The Sounds Of Silence (Simon and Garfunkel) "Hello darkness, my old friend..."
4) Theme from Mr. Downtown (Freddy Fredrickson ) "Darkness falls and the nights begun..."
5) Freezing Moon (Mayhem)
6) Beware of Darkness (George Harrison)
7) Chiaroscuro (Paula Cole)


----------



## The Deacon

New theme = DARKNESS

1) Because the Night (Patti Smith Group)
2) Waiting For Darkness (Ozzy)
3) The Sounds Of Silence (Simon and Garfunkel) "Hello darkness, my old friend..."
4) Theme from Mr. Downtown (Freddy Fredrickson ) "Darkness falls and the nights begun..."
5) Freezing Moon (Mayhem)
6) Beware of Darkness (George Harrison)
7) Chiaroscuro (Paula Cole)
80 Darkness (Van der Graaf Generator)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme = DARKNESS

1) Because the Night (Patti Smith Group)
2) Waiting For Darkness (Ozzy)
3) The Sounds Of Silence (Simon and Garfunkel) "Hello darkness, my old friend..."
4) Theme from Mr. Downtown (Freddy Fredrickson ) "Darkness falls and the nights begun..."
5) Freezing Moon (Mayhem)
6) Beware of Darkness (George Harrison)
7) Chiaroscuro (Paula Cole) 
8) Slippin into Darkness (War)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme = DARKNESS

1) Because the Night (Patti Smith Group)
2) Waiting For Darkness (Ozzy)
3) The Sounds Of Silence (Simon and Garfunkel) "Hello darkness, my old friend..."
4) Theme from Mr. Downtown (Freddy Fredrickson ) "Darkness falls and the nights begun..."
5) Freezing Moon (Mayhem)
6) Beware of Darkness (George Harrison)
7) Chiaroscuro (Paula Cole) 
8) Slippin into Darkness (War)
9) Dancing in the dark (Bruce Springsteen)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme = DARKNESS

1) Because the Night (Patti Smith Group)
2) Waiting For Darkness (Ozzy)
3) The Sounds Of Silence (Simon and Garfunkel) "Hello darkness, my old friend..."
4) Theme from Mr. Downtown (Freddy Fredrickson ) "Darkness falls and the nights begun..."
5) Freezing Moon (Mayhem)
6) Beware of Darkness (George Harrison)
7) Chiaroscuro (Paula Cole)
8) Slippin into Darkness (War)
9) Dancing in the dark (Bruce Springsteen) 
10) Darkness (Black Uhuru)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme - The Farm

1) Maggie's Farm (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme - The Farm

1) Maggie's Farm (Bob Dylan)
2) Farmer's Blues (Merle Haggard & Marty Stuart)


----------



## Colin M

New theme - The Farm

1) Maggie's Farm (Bob Dylan)
2) Farmer's Blues (Merle Haggard & Marty Stuart)
3) Woodstock (Joni Mitchell) "...Yasgur's farm."


----------



## philoctetes

New theme - The Farm

1) Maggie's Farm (Bob Dylan)
2) Farmer's Blues (Merle Haggard & Marty Stuart)
3) Woodstock (Joni Mitchell) "...Yasgur's farm." 
4) Down on the Farm (Little Feat)


----------



## Open Book

New theme - The Farm

1) Maggie's Farm (Bob Dylan)
2) Farmer's Blues (Merle Haggard & Marty Stuart)
3) Woodstock (Joni Mitchell) "...Yasgur's farm."
4) Down on the Farm (Little Feat)
5) Farmhouse (Phish)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme - The Farm

1) Maggie's Farm (Bob Dylan)
2) Farmer's Blues (Merle Haggard & Marty Stuart)
3) Woodstock (Joni Mitchell) "...Yasgur's farm."
4) Down on the Farm (Little Feat)
5) Farmhouse (Phish) 
6) Animal Farm (The Kinks)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme - The Farm

1) Maggie's Farm (Bob Dylan)
2) Farmer's Blues (Merle Haggard & Marty Stuart)
3) Woodstock (Joni Mitchell) "...Yasgur's farm."
4) Down on the Farm (Little Feat)
5) Farmhouse (Phish) 
6) Animal Farm (The Kinks)
7) Down on the farm (Tim McGraw)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme - The Farm

1) Maggie's Farm (Bob Dylan)
2) Farmer's Blues (Merle Haggard & Marty Stuart)
3) Woodstock (Joni Mitchell) "...Yasgur's farm."
4) Down on the Farm (Little Feat)
5) Farmhouse (Phish)
6) Animal Farm (The Kinks)
7) Down on the farm (Tim McGraw) 
8) Barnyard Boogie (Louis Jordan)


----------



## KenOC

New theme - The Farm

1) Maggie's Farm (Bob Dylan)
2) Farmer's Blues (Merle Haggard & Marty Stuart)
3) Woodstock (Joni Mitchell) "...Yasgur's farm."
4) Down on the Farm (Little Feat)
5) Farmhouse (Phish)
6) Animal Farm (The Kinks)
7) Down on the farm (Tim McGraw) 
8) Barnyard Boogie (Louis Jordan)
9) Parchman Farm (Bukka White, 1940 and lots of covers)

"White sings of his experience at the infamous Mississippi State Penitentiary, known as Parchman Farm."​​


----------



## Open Book

New theme - The Farm

1) Maggie's Farm (Bob Dylan)
2) Farmer's Blues (Merle Haggard & Marty Stuart)
3) Woodstock (Joni Mitchell) "...Yasgur's farm."
4) Down on the Farm (Little Feat)
5) Farmhouse (Phish)
6) Animal Farm (The Kinks)
7) Down on the farm (Tim McGraw)
8) Barnyard Boogie (Louis Jordan)
9) Parchman Farm (Bukka White, 1940 and lots of covers)
10) John Barleycorn Must Die (Traffic)

New Theme: friendship

1) Hello Old Friend (Eric Clapton)


----------



## Bulldog

New Theme: friendship

1) Hello Old Friend (Eric Clapton)
2) You've Got a Friend (Carole King)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: friendship

1) Hello Old Friend (Eric Clapton)
2) You've Got a Friend (Carole King)
3) That's What Friends Are For (Cliff Richard, Cilla Black · 1993)


----------



## Open Book

New Theme: friendship

1) Hello Old Friend (Eric Clapton)
2) You've Got a Friend (Carole King)
3) That's What Friends Are For (Cliff Richard, Cilla Black · 1993)
4) Waiting On A Friend (The Rolling Stones)


----------



## Bulldog

New Theme: friendship

1) Hello Old Friend (Eric Clapton)
2) You've Got a Friend (Carole King)
3) That's What Friends Are For (Cliff Richard, Cilla Black · 1993)
4) Waiting On A Friend (The Rolling Stones)
5) No New Friends (Drake)


----------



## poodlebites

New Theme: friendship

1) Hello Old Friend (Eric Clapton)
2) You've Got a Friend (Carole King)
3) That's What Friends Are For (Cliff Richard, Cilla Black · 1993)
4) Waiting On A Friend (The Rolling Stones)
5) No New Friends (Drake)
6) Thank You Friends (Big Star/Alex Chilton)

It's not clear if the 3rd Big Star record, also known as Sister Lovers, was really a Big Star record or an Alex Chilton record. It depends on who you ask. It was released as Big star, but for me, it's an Lx Chilton record, it's closer to Like Flies on Sherbert than Radio City.


----------



## Bulldog

Corrected Board

New Theme: friendship

1) Hello Old Friend (Eric Clapton)
2) You've Got a Friend (Carole King)
3) That's What Friends Are For (Cliff Richard, Cilla Black · 1993)
4) Waiting On A Friend (The Rolling Stones)
5) No New Friends (Drake)
6) Thank You Friends (Big Star/Alex Chilton)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: friendship

1) Hello Old Friend (Eric Clapton)
2) You've Got a Friend (Carole King)
3) That's What Friends Are For (Cliff Richard, Cilla Black · 1993)
4) Waiting On A Friend (The Rolling Stones)
5) No New Friends (Drake)
6) Thank You Friends (Big Star/Alex Chilton)
7) Old Friends (Everything But the Girl)


----------



## Josquin13

New Theme: friendship

1) Hello Old Friend (Eric Clapton)
2) You've Got a Friend (Carole King)
3) That's What Friends Are For (Cliff Richard, Cilla Black · 1993)
4) Waiting On A Friend (The Rolling Stones)
5) No New Friends (Drake)
6) Thank You Friends (Big Star/Alex Chilton)
7) Old Friends (Everything But the Girl)
8) My Friends (Red Hot Chili Peppers)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme: friendship

1) Hello Old Friend (Eric Clapton)
2) You've Got a Friend (Carole King)
3) That's What Friends Are For (Cliff Richard, Cilla Black · 1993)
4) Waiting On A Friend (The Rolling Stones)
5) No New Friends (Drake)
6) Thank You Friends (Big Star/Alex Chilton)
7) Old Friends (Everything But the Girl)
8) My Friends (Red Hot Chili Peppers)
9) A Friend of mine (Fields)


----------



## Open Book

New Theme: friendship

1) Hello Old Friend (Eric Clapton)
2) You've Got a Friend (Carole King)
3) That's What Friends Are For (Cliff Richard, Cilla Black · 1993)
4) Waiting On A Friend (The Rolling Stones)
5) No New Friends (Drake)
6) Thank You Friends (Big Star/Alex Chilton)
7) Old Friends (Everything But the Girl)
8) My Friends (Red Hot Chili Peppers)
9) A Friend of mine (Fields)
10) Friends (Elton John)

New Theme - The jungle

1) Jungle (Steve Miller Band)


----------



## The Deacon

New Theme - The jungle

1) Jungle (Steve Miller Band)
2) Nights Of The Jungle Community (The Sandy Coast)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme - The jungle

1) Jungle (Steve Miller Band)
2) Welcome To The Jungle - Guns N' Roses


----------



## Open Book

New Theme - The jungle

1) Jungle Love (Steve Miller Band)
2) Welcome To The Jungle - Guns N' Roses
3) Run Through The Jungle (Creedence Clearwater Revival)


----------



## Room2201974

New Theme - The jungle

1) Jungle (Steve Miller Band)
2) Welcome To The Jungle - Guns N' Roses
3) Run Through The Jungle (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
4) Bungle In The Jungle (Jethro Tull)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme - The jungle

1) Jungle (Steve Miller Band)
2) Welcome To The Jungle - Guns N' Roses
3) Run Through The Jungle (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
4) Bungle In The Jungle (Jethro Tull)
5) Jungle Boy(John Eddie )


----------



## Open Book

1) should be Jungle Love. I corrected it, but too late.
New Theme - The jungle

1) Jungle Love (Steve Miller Band)
2) Welcome To The Jungle - Guns N' Roses
3) Run Through The Jungle (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
4) Bungle In The Jungle (Jethro Tull)
5) Jungle Boy(John Eddie )
6) Jungle Boogie (Kool & The Gang)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme - The jungle

1) Jungle Love (Steve Miller Band)
2) Welcome To The Jungle - Guns N' Roses
3) Run Through The Jungle (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
4) Bungle In The Jungle (Jethro Tull)
5) Jungle Boy(John Eddie )
6) Jungle Boogie (Kool & The Gang)
7) In Zaire (Johnny Wakelin)



This song is about the Rumble in the Jungle (world heavyweight champion George Foreman against challenger Muhammad Ali, Zaire, 1974), and the term is in the lyrics.


----------



## Room2201974

New Theme - The jungle

1) Jungle Love (Steve Miller Band)
2) Welcome To The Jungle - Guns N' Roses
3) Run Through The Jungle (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
4) Bungle In The Jungle (Jethro Tull)
5) Jungle Boy(John Eddie )
6) Jungle Boogie (Kool & The Gang)
7) In Zaire (Johnny Wakelin)
8) Jungleland (Bruce Springsteen)


----------



## Open Book

New Theme - The jungle

1) Jungle Love (Steve Miller Band)
2) Welcome To The Jungle - Guns N' Roses
3) Run Through The Jungle (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
4) Bungle In The Jungle (Jethro Tull)
5) Jungle Boy(John Eddie )
6) Jungle Boogie (Kool & The Gang)
7) In Zaire (Johnny Wakelin)
8) Jungleland (Bruce Springsteen)
9) Gitarzan (Ray Stevens)


----------



## philoctetes

New Theme - The jungle

1) Jungle Love (Steve Miller Band)
2) Welcome To The Jungle - Guns N' Roses
3) Run Through The Jungle (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
4) Bungle In The Jungle (Jethro Tull)
5) Jungle Boy(John Eddie )
6) Jungle Boogie (Kool & The Gang)
7) In Zaire (Johnny Wakelin)
8) Jungleland (Bruce Springsteen)
9) Gitarzan (Ray Stevens) 
10) The Lion Sleeps Tonight (The Tokens)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme - rain

1) Morning Rain (Fleetwood Mac)


----------



## Art Rock

We had precipitation as a theme with 9 rain themed answers - want to exclude those?

Link.


----------



## Open Book

New theme - rain

1) Morning Rain (Fleetwood Mac)
2) Rain On Me (The Who)


----------



## Art Rock

*Anyway, let's avoid the answers in the link, OK?
*
New theme - rain

1) Morning Rain (Fleetwood Mac)
2) Rain On Me (The Who)
3) Have you ever seen the Rain (Creedence Clearwater Revival)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme - rain

1) Morning Rain (Fleetwood Mac)
2) Rain On Me (The Who)
3) Have you ever seen the Rain (Creedence Clearwater Revival) 
4) Blue Eyes Crying in the Rain (Willie Nelson)


----------



## Duncan

*These 10 selections are not in play and will be disqualified...*

New Topic = precipitation

1) Red Rain (Peter Gabriel)
2.) Rain (The Beatles)
3.) Who'll Stop The Rain (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
4.) Raindrops Keep Falling On My Head (B.J. Thomas)
5.) The Rain The Park and Other Things (The Cowsills)
6.) A Hard Rain's a-Gonna Fall (Bob Dylan)
7.) Misty Mountain Hop (Led Zeppelin)
8.) Rainy Days and Mondays (The Carpenters)
9.) Let It Rain (Eric Clapton)
10.) I Wish It Would Rain (The Temptations)

========================================================

*New theme = rain... (via Philoctetes)*

1) Morning Rain (Fleetwood Mac)
2) Rain On Me (The Who)
3) Have you ever seen the Rain (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
4) Blue Eyes Crying in the Rain (Willie Nelson)
5) Purple Rain (Prince)


----------



## Open Book

These 10 selections are not in play and will be disqualified...

New Topic = precipitation

1) Red Rain (Peter Gabriel)
2.) Rain (The Beatles)
3.) Who'll Stop The Rain (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
4.) Raindrops Keep Falling On My Head (B.J. Thomas)
5.) The Rain The Park and Other Things (The Cowsills)
6.) A Hard Rain's a-Gonna Fall (Bob Dylan)
7.) Misty Mountain Hop (Led Zeppelin)
8.) Rainy Days and Mondays (The Carpenters)
9.) Let It Rain (Eric Clapton)
10.) I Wish It Would Rain (The Temptations)

================================================== ======


New theme = rain... (via Philoctetes)

1) Morning Rain (Fleetwood Mac)
2) Rain On Me (The Who)
3) Have you ever seen the Rain (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
4) Blue Eyes Crying in the Rain (Willie Nelson)
5) Purple Rain (Prince)
6) Here Comes The Rain Again (Eurythmics)


----------



## Art Rock

These 10 selections are not in play and will be disqualified...

New Topic = precipitation

1) Red Rain (Peter Gabriel)
2.) Rain (The Beatles)
3.) Who'll Stop The Rain (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
4.) Raindrops Keep Falling On My Head (B.J. Thomas)
5.) The Rain The Park and Other Things (The Cowsills)
6.) A Hard Rain's a-Gonna Fall (Bob Dylan)
7.) Misty Mountain Hop (Led Zeppelin)
8.) Rainy Days and Mondays (The Carpenters)
9.) Let It Rain (Eric Clapton)
10.) I Wish It Would Rain (The Temptations)

================================================== ======


New theme = rain... (via Philoctetes)

1) Morning Rain (Fleetwood Mac)
2) Rain On Me (The Who)
3) Have you ever seen the Rain (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
4) Blue Eyes Crying in the Rain (Willie Nelson)
5) Purple Rain (Prince)
6) Here Comes The Rain Again (Eurythmics)
7) Rain and Tears (Aphrodite's Child)


----------



## Open Book

These 10 selections are not in play and will be disqualified...

New Topic = precipitation

1) Red Rain (Peter Gabriel)
2.) Rain (The Beatles)
3.) Who'll Stop The Rain (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
4.) Raindrops Keep Falling On My Head (B.J. Thomas)
5.) The Rain The Park and Other Things (The Cowsills)
6.) A Hard Rain's a-Gonna Fall (Bob Dylan)
7.) Misty Mountain Hop (Led Zeppelin)
8.) Rainy Days and Mondays (The Carpenters)
9.) Let It Rain (Eric Clapton)
10.) I Wish It Would Rain (The Temptations)

================================================== ======


New theme = rain... (via Philoctetes)

1) Morning Rain (Fleetwood Mac)
2) Rain On Me (The Who)
3) Have you ever seen the Rain (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
4) Blue Eyes Crying in the Rain (Willie Nelson)
5) Purple Rain (Prince)
6) Here Comes The Rain Again (Eurythmics)
7) Rain and Tears (Aphrodite's Child)
8) Rainy Day in June (The Kinks)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = rain... (via Philoctetes)

1) Morning Rain (Fleetwood Mac)
2) Rain On Me (The Who)
3) Have you ever seen the Rain (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
4) Blue Eyes Crying in the Rain (Willie Nelson)
5) Purple Rain (Prince)
6) Here Comes The Rain Again (Eurythmics)
7) Rain and Tears (Aphrodite's Child)
8) Rainy Day in June (The Kinks)
9) Rainy Night In Soho (The Pogues)


----------



## Open Book

New theme = rain... (via Philoctetes)

1) Morning Rain (Fleetwood Mac)
2) Rain On Me (The Who)
3) Have you ever seen the Rain (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
4) Blue Eyes Crying in the Rain (Willie Nelson)
5) Purple Rain (Prince)
6) Here Comes The Rain Again (Eurythmics)
7) Rain and Tears (Aphrodite's Child)
8) Rainy Day in June (The Kinks)
9) Rainy Night In Soho (The Pogues)
10) I Love a Rainy Night (Eddie Rabbit)

New Theme: stars

1) Lucky Star (Madonna)


----------



## Room2201974

New Theme: stars

1) Lucky Star (Madonna)
2) Star, Star (Rolling Stones)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New Theme: stars

1) Lucky Star (Madonna)
2) Star, Star (Rolling Stones)
3) Everyone's A Star (TNT)


----------



## Bulldog

never mind............


----------



## Bulldog

New Theme: stars

1) Lucky Star (Madonna)
2) Star, Star (Rolling Stones)
3) Everyone's A Star (TNT)
4) A Sky Full of Stars (Coldplay)


----------



## Open Book

New Theme: stars

1) Lucky Star (Madonna)
2) Star, Star (Rolling Stones)
3) Everyone's A Star (TNT)
4) Starlight (Taylor Swift)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme: stars

1) Lucky Star (Madonna)
2) Star, Star (Rolling Stones)
3) Everyone's A Star (TNT)
4) A Sky Full of Stars (Coldplay)
5) Starlight (Taylor Swift)
6) Star (Stealers Wheel)


----------



## Bulldog

never mind............


----------



## Open Book

New Theme: stars

1) Lucky Star (Madonna)
2) Star, Star (Rolling Stones)
3) Everyone's A Star (TNT)
4) A Sky Full of Stars (Coldplay)
5) Starlight (Taylor Swift)
6) Star (Stealers Wheel)
7) Good Morning Starshine (Oliver)


----------



## Duncan

New Theme: stars

1) Lucky Star (Madonna)
2) Star, Star (Rolling Stones)
3) Everyone's A Star (TNT)
4) A Sky Full of Stars (Coldplay)
5) Starlight (Taylor Swift)
6) Star (Stealers Wheel)
7) Good Morning Starshine (Oliver)
8) Video Killed the Radio Star (The Buggles)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New Theme: stars

1) Lucky Star (Madonna)
2) Star, Star (Rolling Stones)
3) Everyone's A Star (TNT)
4) A Sky Full of Stars (Coldplay)
5) Starlight (Taylor Swift)
6) Star (Stealers Wheel)
7) Good Morning Starshine (Oliver)
8) Video Killed the Radio Star (The Buggles)
9) Starman (David Bowie)


----------



## Duncan

New Theme: stars

1) Lucky Star (Madonna)
2) Star, Star (Rolling Stones)
3) Everyone's A Star (TNT)
4) A Sky Full of Stars (Coldplay)
5) Starlight (Taylor Swift)
6) Star (Stealers Wheel)
7) Good Morning Starshine (Oliver)
8) Video Killed the Radio Star (The Buggles)
9) Starman (David Bowie)
10) Little Star (The Elegants)

New theme shortly...


----------



## Duncan

Last theme and selection due to time constraints...

*New theme = A conceptual soundtrack for "Hollywood" that doesn't use that word in the title...
*
1.) Everybody's A Star (Starmaker) (The Kinks)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme = A conceptual soundtrack for "Hollywood" that doesn't use that word in the title...

1.) Everybody's A Star (Starmaker) (The Kinks) 
2.) Cracked Actor (David Bowie)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme = A conceptual soundtrack for "Hollywood" that doesn't use that word in the title...

1.) Everybody's A Star (Starmaker) (The Kinks) 
2.) Cracked Actor (David Bowie)
3.) Celluloid Heroes (The Kinks)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme = A conceptual soundtrack for "Hollywood" that doesn't use that word in the title...

1) Everybody's A Star (Starmaker) (The Kinks)
2) Cracked Actor (David Bowie)
3) Celluloid Heroes (The Kinks)
4) For What Its Worth (Buffalo Springfield)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme = A conceptual soundtrack for "Hollywood" that doesn't use that word in the title...

1) Everybody's A Star (Starmaker) (The Kinks)
2) Cracked Actor (David Bowie)
3) Celluloid Heroes (The Kinks)
4) For What Its Worth (Buffalo Springfield)
5) Blinded by the Light (Bruce Springsteen)


----------



## Open Book

New theme = A conceptual soundtrack for "Hollywood" that doesn't use that word in the title...

1) Everybody's A Star (Starmaker) (The Kinks)
2) Cracked Actor (David Bowie)
3) Celluloid Heroes (The Kinks)
4) For What Its Worth (Buffalo Springfield)
5) Blinded by the Light (Bruce Springsteen)
6) Star Star (The Rolling Stones)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = A conceptual soundtrack for "Hollywood" that doesn't use that word in the title...

1) Everybody's A Star (Starmaker) (The Kinks)
2) Cracked Actor (David Bowie)
3) Celluloid Heroes (The Kinks)
4) For What Its Worth (Buffalo Springfield)
5) Blinded by the Light (Bruce Springsteen)
6) Star Star (The Rolling Stones)
7) Glamorous ( Fergie)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme = A conceptual soundtrack for "Hollywood" that doesn't use that word in the title...

1) Everybody's A Star (Starmaker) (The Kinks)
2) Cracked Actor (David Bowie)
3) Celluloid Heroes (The Kinks)
4) For What Its Worth (Buffalo Springfield)
5) Blinded by the Light (Bruce Springsteen)
6) Star Star (The Rolling Stones) 
7) Glamorous ( Fergie) 
8) Hotel California (The Eagles)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = A conceptual soundtrack for "Hollywood" that doesn't use that word in the title...

1) Everybody's A Star (Starmaker) (The Kinks)
2) Cracked Actor (David Bowie)
3) Celluloid Heroes (The Kinks)
4) For What Its Worth (Buffalo Springfield)
5) Blinded by the Light (Bruce Springsteen)
6) Star Star (The Rolling Stones)
7) Glamorous ( Fergie)
8) Hotel California (The Eagles)
9) Film Noir( Carly Simon)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme = A conceptual soundtrack for "Hollywood" that doesn't use that word in the title...

1) Everybody's A Star (Starmaker) (The Kinks)
2) Cracked Actor (David Bowie)
3) Celluloid Heroes (The Kinks)
4) For What Its Worth (Buffalo Springfield)
5) Blinded by the Light (Bruce Springsteen)
6) Star Star (The Rolling Stones)
7) Glamorous ( Fergie)
8) Hotel California (The Eagles)
9) Film Noir( Carly Simon)
10) Boulevard (Jackson Browne)


New Theme = Postal Services

1. Sealed with a kiss (Brian Hyland)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme = Postal Services

1. Sealed with a kiss (Brian Hyland)
2) Please Mister Postman (The Carpenters )


----------



## Bulldog

New Theme = Postal Services

1) Sealed with a kiss (Brian Hyland)
2) Please Mister Postman (The Carpenters )
3) Stealing People's Mail (Dead Kennedys)


----------



## poodlebites

New Theme = Postal Services

1) Sealed with a kiss (Brian Hyland)
2) Please Mister Postman (The Carpenters )
3) Stealing People's Mail (Dead Kennedys)
4) The Letter (The Box Tops)


----------



## KenOC

New Theme = Postal Services

1) Sealed with a kiss (Brian Hyland)
2) Please Mister Postman (The Carpenters )
3) Stealing People's Mail (Dead Kennedys)
4) The Letter (The Box Tops)
5) U.S. Male (Elvis Presley)
​


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme = Postal Services

1) Sealed with a kiss (Brian Hyland)
2) Please Mister Postman (The Carpenters )
3) Stealing People's Mail (Dead Kennedys)
4) The Letter (The Box Tops)
5) U.S. Male (Elvis Presley)
6) Letter to The President ( Tupac)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme = Postal Services

1) Sealed with a kiss (Brian Hyland)
2) Please Mister Postman (The Carpenters )
3) Stealing People's Mail (Dead Kennedys)
4) The Letter (The Box Tops)
5) U.S. Male (Elvis Presley)
6) Letter to The President ( Tupac)
7) Send me a Postcard Darling (Shocking Blue)

Reminder: rules and guidelines are here.


----------



## Bulldog

New Theme = Postal Services

1) Sealed with a kiss (Brian Hyland)
2) Please Mister Postman (The Carpenters )
3) Stealing People's Mail (Dead Kennedys)
4) The Letter (The Box Tops)
5) U.S. Male (Elvis Presley)
6) Letter to The President ( Tupac)
7) Send me a Postcard Darling (Shocking Blue)
8) Return to Sender (Elvis Presley)


----------



## Josquin13

New Theme = Postal Services

1) Sealed with a kiss (Brian Hyland)
2) Please Mister Postman (The Carpenters )
3) Stealing People's Mail (Dead Kennedys)
4) The Letter (The Box Tops)
5) U.S. Male (Elvis Presley)
6) Letter to The President ( Tupac)
7) Send me a Postcard Darling (Shocking Blue)
8) Return to Sender (Elvis Presley)
9) A Letter to Elise (The Cure)


----------



## Bulldog

New Theme = Postal Services

1) Sealed with a kiss (Brian Hyland)
2) Please Mister Postman (The Carpenters )
3) Stealing People's Mail (Dead Kennedys)
4) The Letter (The Box Tops)
5) U.S. Male (Elvis Presley)
6) Letter to The President ( Tupac)
7) Send me a Postcard Darling (Shocking Blue)
8) Return to Sender (Elvis Presley)
9) A Letter to Elise (The Cure)
10) Air Mail Special (Ella Fitzgerald)

New Theme = Depression

1. Desolation Row (Bob Dylan)


----------



## poodlebites

New Theme = Depression

1. Desolation Row (Bob Dylan)
2) Holocaust (Alex Chilton) 

For me, probably the rawest, saddest, most depressing song ever written.


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme = Depression

1. Desolation Row (Bob Dylan)
2) Holocaust (Alex Chilton)
3) Hurt (Johnny Cash)

Reminder: rules and guidelines are here.


----------



## Bulldog

New Theme = Depression

1. Desolation Row (Bob Dylan)
2) Holocaust (Alex Chilton)
3) Hurt (Johnny Cash)
4) Eve of Destruction (Barry McGuire)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme = Depression

1. Desolation Row (Bob Dylan)
2) Holocaust (Alex Chilton)
3) Hurt (Johnny Cash)
4) Eve of Destruction (Barry McGuire)
5) Suicide Is Painless ( Manic Street Preachers)


----------



## Room2201974

New Theme = Depression

1. Desolation Row (Bob Dylan)
2) Holocaust (Alex Chilton)
3) Hurt (Johnny Cash)
4) Eve of Destruction (Barry McGuire)
5) Suicide Is Painless ( Manic Street Preachers)
6) Mercy Street - for Anne Sexton (Peter Gabriel)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme = Depression

1. Desolation Row (Bob Dylan)
2) Holocaust (Alex Chilton)
3) Hurt (Johnny Cash)
4) Eve of Destruction (Barry McGuire)
5) Suicide Is Painless ( Manic Street Preachers)
6) Mercy Street - for Anne Sexton (Peter Gabriel)
7) Ghosts (Japan)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme = Depression

1. Desolation Row (Bob Dylan)
2) Holocaust (Alex Chilton)
3) Hurt (Johnny Cash)
4) Eve of Destruction (Barry McGuire)
5) Suicide Is Painless ( Manic Street Preachers)
6) Mercy Street - for Anne Sexton (Peter Gabriel)
7) Ghosts (Japan)
8) “Lithium” ( Nirvana)


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

New Theme = Depression

1. Desolation Row (Bob Dylan)
2) Holocaust (Alex Chilton)
3) Hurt (Johnny Cash)
4) Eve of Destruction (Barry McGuire)
5) Suicide Is Painless ( Manic Street Preachers)
6) Mercy Street - for Anne Sexton (Peter Gabriel)
7) Ghosts (Japan)
8) “Lithium” ( Nirvana)
9) Way Down (Elvis Presley)


----------



## The Deacon

New Theme = Depression

1. Desolation Row (Bob Dylan)
2) Holocaust (Alex Chilton)
3) Hurt (Johnny Cash)
4) Eve of Destruction (Barry McGuire)
5) Suicide Is Painless ( Manic Street Preachers)
6) Mercy Street - for Anne Sexton (Peter Gabriel)
7) Ghosts (Japan)
8) “Lithium” ( Nirvana)
9) Way Down (Elvis Presley)
10)Riverside (Bent Wind)


New theme - English Poets


----------



## philoctetes

New Theme = Depression

1. Desolation Row (Bob Dylan)
2) Holocaust (Alex Chilton)
3) Hurt (Johnny Cash)
4) Eve of Destruction (Barry McGuire)
5) Suicide Is Painless ( Manic Street Preachers)
6) Mercy Street - for Anne Sexton (Peter Gabriel)
7) Ghosts (Japan)
8) “Lithium” ( Nirvana)
9) Way Down (Elvis Presley) 
10) Rex's Blues (Townes van Zandt)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme - Too old or too young

1) Don't Stand So Close (The Police)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme - Too old or too young

1) Don't Stand So Close (The Police)
2) Young Girl (Gary Puckett and the Union Gap)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme - Too old or too young

1) Don't Stand So Close (The Police)
2) Young Girl (Gary Puckett and the Union Gap) 
3) Hot for Teacher (Van Halen)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme - Too old or too young

1) Don't Stand So Close (The Police)
2) Young Girl (Gary Puckett and the Union Gap) 
3) Hot for Teacher (Van Halen)
4) When I'm Sixty-Four (The Beatles)


----------



## The Deacon

New theme - Too old or too young

1) Don't Stand So Close (The Police)
2) Young Girl (Gary Puckett and the Union Gap) 
3) Hot for Teacher (Van Halen)
4) When I'm Sixty-Four (The Beatles)
5) Old Friends (Simon & Garfunkel)


----------



## Open Book

New theme - Too old or too young

1) Don't Stand So Close (The Police)
2) Young Girl (Gary Puckett and the Union Gap)
3) Hot for Teacher (Van Halen)
4) When I'm Sixty-Four (The Beatles)
5) Sweet Little Sixteen (Chuck Berry)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme - Too old or too young

1) Don't Stand So Close (The Police)
2) Young Girl (Gary Puckett and the Union Gap)
3) Hot for Teacher (Van Halen)
4) When I'm Sixty-Four (The Beatles)
5) Sweet Little Sixteen (Chuck Berry)
6) Father and Son (Cat Stevens)

Maybe we can do "English poets" next, as it was accidentally overlooked when "The Deacon" offered it before "Too old or too young".


----------



## Open Book

New theme - Too old or too young

1) Don't Stand So Close (The Police)
2) Young Girl (Gary Puckett and the Union Gap)
3) Hot for Teacher (Van Halen)
4) When I'm Sixty-Four (The Beatles)
5) Sweet Little Sixteen (Chuck Berry)
6) Father and Son (Cat Stevens)
7) Old Man (Neil Young)


----------



## The Deacon

New theme - Too old or too young

1) Don't Stand So Close (The Police)
2) Young Girl (Gary Puckett and the Union Gap)
3) Hot for Teacher (Van Halen)
4) When I'm Sixty-Four (The Beatles)
5) Sweet Little Sixteen (Chuck Berry)
6) Father and Son (Cat Stevens)
7) Old Man (Neil Young)
8) Too Old (Attack)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme - Too old or too young

1) Don't Stand So Close (The Police)
2) Young Girl (Gary Puckett and the Union Gap)
3) Hot for Teacher (Van Halen)
4) When I'm Sixty-Four (The Beatles)
5) Sweet Little Sixteen (Chuck Berry)
6) Father and Son (Cat Stevens)
7) Old Man (Neil Young)
8) They're Either Too Young or Too Old (Rosemary Clooney)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme - Too old or too young

1) Don't Stand So Close (The Police)
2) Young Girl (Gary Puckett and the Union Gap)
3) Hot for Teacher (Van Halen)
4) When I'm Sixty-Four (The Beatles)
5) Sweet Little Sixteen (Chuck Berry)
6) Father and Son (Cat Stevens)
7) Old Man (Neil Young)
8) They're Either Too Young or Too Old (Rosemary Clooney) 
9) Go Away Little Girl (Steve Lawrence)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme - Too old or too young

1) Don't Stand So Close (The Police)
2) Young Girl (Gary Puckett and the Union Gap)
3) Hot for Teacher (Van Halen)
4) When I'm Sixty-Four (The Beatles)
5) Sweet Little Sixteen (Chuck Berry)
6) Father and Son (Cat Stevens)
7) Old Man (Neil Young)
8) They're Either Too Young or Too Old (Rosemary Clooney) 
9) Go Away Little Girl (Steve Lawrence)
10) Help the Aged (Pulp)

New Theme = Financial Institutions

1) I Hate Banks (Mojo Nixon)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme = Financial Institutions

1) I Hate Banks (Mojo Nixon)
2) Bank Holiday (Blur)


----------



## Bulldog

New Theme = Financial Institutions

1) I Hate Banks (Mojo Nixon)
2) Bank Holiday (Blur)
3) Wall Street Shuffle (10cc)


----------



## Open Book

New Theme = Financial Institutions

1) I Hate Banks (Mojo Nixon)
2) Bank Holiday (Blur)
3) Wall Street Shuffle (10cc)
4) Taxman (The Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme = Financial Institutions

1) I Hate Banks (Mojo Nixon)
2) Bank Holiday (Blur)
3) Wall Street Shuffle (10cc)
4) Taxman (The Beatles)
5) Straight to the Bank ( 50 cent)


----------



## Bulldog

New Theme = Financial Institutions

1) I Hate Banks (Mojo Nixon)
2) Bank Holiday (Blur)
3) Wall Street Shuffle (10cc)
4) Taxman (The Beatles)
5) Straight to the Bank ( 50 cent)
6) No Banker Left Behind (Ry Cooder)


----------



## Art Rock

Josquin13 said:


> Maybe we can do "English poets" next, as it was accidentally overlooked when "The Deacon" offered it before "Too old or too young".


I'm pretty sure that the Deacon's post was not there when the subject was chosen. If this is due to site management (sometimes people are on probation and need to have their post checked before they're published), then obviously he/she cannot take part in games like these. I have seen similar things happen to his/her posts in other threads.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Re financial institutions, I don't suppose Rossini's theme for "The Loan Arranger" would qualify


----------



## Room2201974

Art Rock said:


> (sometimes people are on probation and need to have their post checked before they're published)


There is also a variation on that theme; being on probation, not being told your on probation, and having your posts checked......Dean Wormer's double secret probation!


----------



## Room2201974

New Theme = Financial Institutions

1) I Hate Banks (Mojo Nixon)
2) Bank Holiday (Blur)
3) Wall Street Shuffle (10cc)
4) Taxman (The Beatles)
5) Straight to the Bank ( 50 cent)
6) No Banker Left Behind (Ry Cooder)
7) The Door Into Summer (The Monkees) "in his counting house where nothing counts but more..."


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme = Financial Institutions

1) I Hate Banks (Mojo Nixon)
2) Bank Holiday (Blur)
3) Wall Street Shuffle (10cc)
4) Taxman (The Beatles)
5) Straight to the Bank ( 50 cent)
6) No Banker Left Behind (Ry Cooder)
7) The Door Into Summer (The Monkees) "in his counting house where nothing counts but more..."
8) Goin' to the Bank (Commodores)


----------



## Open Book

New Theme = Financial Institutions

1) I Hate Banks (Mojo Nixon)
2) Bank Holiday (Blur)
3) Wall Street Shuffle (10cc)
4) Taxman (The Beatles)
5) Straight to the Bank ( 50 cent)
6) No Banker Left Behind (Ry Cooder)
7) The Door Into Summer (The Monkees) "in his counting house where nothing counts but more..."
8) Goin' to the Bank (Commodores)
9) The Ballad Of Billy The Kid (Billy Joel) "Well he started with a bank in Colorado..."


----------



## Bulldog

New Theme = Financial Institutions

1) I Hate Banks (Mojo Nixon)
2) Bank Holiday (Blur)
3) Wall Street Shuffle (10cc)
4) Taxman (The Beatles)
5) Straight to the Bank ( 50 cent)
6) No Banker Left Behind (Ry Cooder)
7) The Door Into Summer (The Monkees) "in his counting house where nothing counts but more..."
8) Goin' to the Bank (Commodores)
9) The Ballad Of Billy The Kid (Billy Joel) "Well he started with a bank in Colorado..."
10) Down Payment Blues (AC/DC)

New Theme = Lifeguards

1) Swim (Madonna)


----------



## Open Book

New Theme = Lifeguards

1) Swim (Madonna)
2) The Swimming Song (Kate & Anna McGarrigle)


----------



## Bulldog

New Theme = Lifeguards

1) Swim (Madonna)
2) The Swimming Song (Kate & Anna McGarrigle)
3) Please don't talk to the lifeguard (Skeeter Davis)


----------



## Open Book

New Theme = Lifeguards

1) Swim (Madonna)
2) The Swimming Song (Kate & Anna McGarrigle)
3) Please don't talk to the lifeguard (Skeeter Davis)
4) I Wanna Be A Lifeguard (Blotto)


----------



## Bulldog

New Theme = Lifeguards

1) Swim (Madonna)
2) The Swimming Song (Kate & Anna McGarrigle)
3) Please don't talk to the lifeguard (Skeeter Davis)
4) I Wanna Be A Lifeguard (Blotto)
5) Twistin' By The Pool (Dire Straits)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme = Lifeguards

1) Swim (Madonna)
2) The Swimming Song (Kate & Anna McGarrigle)
3) Please don't talk to the lifeguard (Skeeter Davis)
4) I Wanna Be A Lifeguard (Blotto)
5) Twistin' By The Pool (Dire Straits)
6) I go swimming (Peter Gabriel)


----------



## Open Book

New Theme = Lifeguards

1) Swim (Madonna)
2) The Swimming Song (Kate & Anna McGarrigle)
3) Please don't talk to the lifeguard (Skeeter Davis)
4) I Wanna Be A Lifeguard (Blotto)
5) Twistin' By The Pool (Dire Straits)
6) I go swimming (Peter Gabriel)
7) Drowning (Backstreet Boys)


----------



## Room2201974

New Theme = Lifeguards

1) Swim (Madonna)
2) The Swimming Song (Kate & Anna McGarrigle)
3) Please don't talk to the lifeguard (Skeeter Davis)
4) I Wanna Be A Lifeguard (Blotto)
5) Twistin' By The Pool (Dire Straits)
6) I go swimming (Peter Gabriel)
7) Drowning (Backstreet Boys)
8) Hole In The River (Crowded House)


----------



## Open Book

New Theme = Lifeguards

1) Swim (Madonna)
2) The Swimming Song (Kate & Anna McGarrigle)
3) Please don't talk to the lifeguard (Skeeter Davis)
4) I Wanna Be A Lifeguard (Blotto)
5) Twistin' By The Pool (Dire Straits)
6) I go swimming (Peter Gabriel)
7) Drowning (Backstreet Boys)
8) Hole In The River (Crowded House)
9) On The Beach (Randy Newman)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme = Lifeguards

1) Swim (Madonna)
2) The Swimming Song (Kate & Anna McGarrigle)
3) Please don't talk to the lifeguard (Skeeter Davis)
4) I Wanna Be A Lifeguard (Blotto)
5) Twistin' By The Pool (Dire Straits)
6) I go swimming (Peter Gabriel)
7) Drowning (Backstreet Boys)
8) Hole In The River (Crowded House)
9) On The Beach (Randy Newman)
10) Everybody Out'ta the Pool( The Lifeguards.)

New theme Anxiety


----------



## Bulldog

New Theme = Anxiety

1) Head Above Water (Avril Lavigne)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme = Anxiety

1) Head Above Water (Avril Lavigne)
2) "Fake Happy" ( Paramore)


----------



## Bulldog

New Theme = Anxiety

1) Head Above Water (Avril Lavigne)
2) "Fake Happy" ( Paramore)
3) In My Blood (Shawn Mendes)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme = Anxiety

1) Head Above Water (Avril Lavigne)
2) "Fake Happy" ( Paramore)
3) In My Blood (Shawn Mendes)
4) Happy & Sad - Kacey Musgraves


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme = Anxiety

1) Head Above Water (Avril Lavigne)
2) "Fake Happy" ( Paramore)
3) In My Blood (Shawn Mendes)
4) Happy & Sad (Kacey Musgraves)
5) No more fear of flying (Gary Brooker)

Rules and recommendations of this game can be found here.


----------



## Bulldog

New Theme = Anxiety

1) Head Above Water (Avril Lavigne)
2) "Fake Happy" ( Paramore)
3) In My Blood (Shawn Mendes)
4) Happy & Sad (Kacey Musgraves)
5) No more fear of flying (Gary Brooker)
6) Breathin (Ariana Grande)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New Theme = Anxiety

1) Head Above Water (Avril Lavigne)
2) "Fake Happy" ( Paramore)
3) In My Blood (Shawn Mendes)
4) Happy & Sad (Kacey Musgraves)
5) No more fear of flying (Gary Brooker)
6) Breathin (Ariana Grande)
7) Paranoid (Black Sabbath)


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

New Theme = Anxiety

1) Head Above Water (Avril Lavigne)
2) "Fake Happy" ( Paramore)
3) In My Blood (Shawn Mendes)
4) Happy & Sad (Kacey Musgraves)
5) No more fear of flying (Gary Brooker)
6) Breathin (Ariana Grande)
7) Paranoid (Black Sabbath)
8) Shakin' All Over (Johnny Kidd & The Pirates)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme = Anxiety

1) Head Above Water (Avril Lavigne)
2) "Fake Happy" ( Paramore)
3) In My Blood (Shawn Mendes)
4) Happy & Sad (Kacey Musgraves)
5) No more fear of flying (Gary Brooker)
6) Breathin (Ariana Grande)
7) Paranoid (Black Sabbath)
8) Shakin' All Over (Johnny Kidd & The Pirates)
9) My body is a cage (Arcade fire)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme = Anxiety

1) Head Above Water (Avril Lavigne)
2) "Fake Happy" ( Paramore)
3) In My Blood (Shawn Mendes)
4) Happy & Sad (Kacey Musgraves)
5) No more fear of flying (Gary Brooker)
6) Breathin (Ariana Grande)
7) Paranoid (Black Sabbath)
8) Shakin' All Over (Johnny Kidd & The Pirates)
9) My body is a cage (Arcade fire)
10) [I don't want to do die in an] Airdisaster (Albert Hammond)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme = Nuclear nightmares (from nuclear plant disasters to nuclear war). Please add an explanation where it is not self-evident from the title. No need to copy/paste explanations.

1) Red skies over paradise (Fischer Z)

This song (one of my favourites) is about a nuclear attack on the UK. Video.


----------



## Room2201974

New Theme = Nuclear nightmares (from nuclear plant disasters to nuclear war). Please add an explanation where it is not self-evident from the title. No need to copy/paste explanations.

1) Red skies over paradise (Fischer Z)
2) Crown of Creation (Jefferson Airplane) Lyrics in part taken from John Wyndham's post nuclear war novellete, _The Chrysalids_.


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme = Nuclear nightmares 

1) Red skies over paradise (Fischer Z)
2) Crown of Creation (Jefferson Airplane)
3) Christmas at Ground Zero ("Weird Al" Yankovic) "Christmas at Ground Zero" is an upbeat song that juxtaposes stereotypical Christmas activities with attempts to survive a nuclear holocaust


----------



## Room2201974

New Theme = Nuclear nightmares

1) Red skies over paradise (Fischer Z)
2) Crown of Creation (Jefferson Airplane)
3) Christmas at Ground Zero ("Weird Al" Yankovic)
4) Bert The Turtle (Dick Baker) The infamous Duck and Cover song sells 3m+ copies.


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme = Nuclear nightmares (from nuclear plant disasters to nuclear war). Please add an explanation where it is not self-evident from the title. No need to copy/paste explanations.

1) Red skies over paradise (Fischer Z)
2) Crown of Creation (Jefferson Airplane)
3) Christmas at Ground Zero ("Weird Al" Yankovic)
4) Bert The Turtle (Dick Baker)
5) Breathing (Kate Bush)

Lyrics include:
_We've lost our chance
We're the first and the last, ooh
After the blast
Chips of plutonium
Are twinkling in every lung_


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme = Nuclear nightmares (from nuclear plant disasters to nuclear war). Please add an explanation where it is not self-evident from the title. No need to copy/paste explanations.

1) Red skies over paradise (Fischer Z)
2) Crown of Creation (Jefferson Airplane)
3) Christmas at Ground Zero ("Weird Al" Yankovic)
4) Bert The Turtle (Dick Baker)
5) Breathing (Kate Bush)
6) Atomic ( Blondie)


----------



## Art Rock

Atomic has nothing to do with nuclear nightmares. Disqualified.

[The video shows inter alia a nuclear explosion, but the song itself just uses atomic as a signifier of power and futurism.]


----------



## The Deacon

New Theme = Nuclear nightmares (from nuclear plant disasters to nuclear war). Please add an explanation where it is not self-evident from the title. No need to copy/paste explanations.

1) Red skies over paradise (Fischer Z)
2) Crown of Creation (Jefferson Airplane)
3) Christmas at Ground Zero ("Weird Al" Yankovic)
4) Bert The Turtle (Dick Baker)
5) Breathing (Kate Bush)
6) Children of the Mushroom (Flower Travellin' Band)


----------



## The Deacon

Art Rock said:


> I'm pretty sure that the Deacon's post was not there when the subject was chosen. If this is due to site management (sometimes people are on probation and need to have their post checked before they're published), then obviously he/she cannot take part in games like these. I have seen similar things happen to his/her posts in other threads.


My replies are all being scrutinized and put on delay (appears to be a 12-24 hour delay).
This makes it difficult for The Deacon to contribute submissions here.
(But I DID momentarily get thru on the "English Poets" suggestion.)

As on all forums, these moderators are diligent and do a good job.

Makes one wonder if, as they grow up, they all dream of becoming police or martinet city hall sados.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New Theme = Nuclear nightmares (from nuclear plant disasters to nuclear war). Please add an explanation where it is not self-evident from the title. No need to copy/paste explanations.

1) Red skies over paradise (Fischer Z)
2) Crown of Creation (Jefferson Airplane)
3) Christmas at Ground Zero ("Weird Al" Yankovic)
4) Bert The Turtle (Dick Baker)
5) Breathing (Kate Bush)
6) Atomic ( Blondie)
7) Nuclear Alchemy (Watain)


----------



## philoctetes

New Theme = Nuclear nightmares (from nuclear plant disasters to nuclear war). Please add an explanation where it is not self-evident from the title. No need to copy/paste explanations.

1) Red skies over paradise (Fischer Z)
2) Crown of Creation (Jefferson Airplane)
3) Christmas at Ground Zero ("Weird Al" Yankovic)
4) Bert The Turtle (Dick Baker)
5) Breathing (Kate Bush)
6) Atomic ( Blondie)
7) Nuclear Alchemy (Watain) 
8) Nuclear War (Sun Ra / Yo La Tengo)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme = Nuclear nightmares (from nuclear plant disasters to nuclear war). Please add an explanation where it is not self-evident from the title. No need to copy/paste explanations.

1) Red skies over paradise (Fischer Z)
2) Crown of Creation (Jefferson Airplane)
3) Christmas at Ground Zero ("Weird Al" Yankovic)
4) Bert The Turtle (Dick Baker)
5) Breathing (Kate Bush)
6) Nuclear Alchemy (Watain)
7) Nuclear War (Sun Ra / Yo La Tengo)
8) Radioactivity (Kraftwerk)


----------



## Room2201974

New Theme = Nuclear nightmares (from nuclear plant disasters to nuclear war). Please add an explanation where it is not self-evident from the title. No need to copy/paste explanations.

1) Red skies over paradise (Fischer Z)
2) Crown of Creation (Jefferson Airplane)
3) Christmas at Ground Zero ("Weird Al" Yankovic)
4) Bert The Turtle (Dick Baker)
5) Breathing (Kate Bush)
6) Nuclear Alchemy (Watain)
7) Nuclear War (Sun Ra / Yo La Tengo)
8) Radioactivity (Kraftwerk)
9) Wooden Ships (Crosby, Kantner, Stills) most likely also inspired in part by Wyndham's _Chrysalids_.


----------



## Open Book

New Theme = Nuclear nightmares (from nuclear plant disasters to nuclear war). Please add an explanation where it is not self-evident from the title. No need to copy/paste explanations.

1) Red skies over paradise (Fischer Z)
2) Crown of Creation (Jefferson Airplane)
3) Christmas at Ground Zero ("Weird Al" Yankovic)
4) Bert The Turtle (Dick Baker)
5) Breathing (Kate Bush)
6) Nuclear Alchemy (Watain)
7) Nuclear War (Sun Ra / Yo La Tengo)
8) Radioactivity (Kraftwerk)
9) Wooden Ships (Crosby, Kantner, Stills) most likely also inspired in part by Wyndham's Chrysalids.
10) Eve of Destruction (Barry McGuire)

New theme: alcohol

1) Red Red Wine (UB40)


----------



## senza sordino

Room2201974 said:


> 9) Wooden Ships (Crosby, Kantner, Stills) most likely also inspired in part by Wyndham's _Chrysalids_.


That's really interesting, I didn't know that. I recently read that book. And so I will check out the lyrics to that song.

P.S.
I'm not very good at this game. I usually can't think of a song that fits the theme, and I'm not interested in using Google to find an answer.


----------



## Open Book

I was going to put Bad Moon Rising by CCR for nuclear theme because it has been interpreted by pop music critics as being about nuclear attack. But it's not made explicit in the lyrics, and I wasn't sure if it would withstand opinion here.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: alcohol

1) Red Red Wine (UB40)
2) A glass of Champagne (Sailor)


----------



## Art Rock

senza sordino said:


> I'm not interested in using Google to find an answer.


I really hope people do not do that - what's the fun in that?


----------



## Art Rock

Open Book said:


> I was going to put Bad Moon Rising by CCR for nuclear theme because it has been interpreted by pop music critics as being about nuclear attack. But it's not made explicit in the lyrics, and I wasn't sure if it would withstand opinion here.


Interpretation is a step too far for me personally. For a theme that's described in detail, I think the songs should fit, either the title or the lyrics or if all else fails the opinion of the singer/band. But there is always a grey area. One of the songs I had in mind is _Cruise missiles_ by Fischer Z - for people like me, in the 80s these were synonymous with the threat of nuclear attacks, rather than the conventional bombs they were equipped with in e.g. the gulf wars. But one could argue that the song does not explicitly deal with nuclear attack.


----------



## Open Book

New theme: alcohol

1) Red Red Wine (UB40)
2) A glass of Champagne (Sailor)
3) Bathtub Gin (Phish)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme: alcohol

1) Red Red Wine (UB40)
2) A glass of Champagne (Sailor)
3) Bathtub Gin (Phish) 
4) Whisky River (Willie Nelson)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: alcohol

1) Red Red Wine (UB40)
2) A glass of Champagne (Sailor)
3) Bathtub Gin (Phish) 
4) Whisky River (Willie Nelson)
5) Kisses Sweeter than Wine (Jimmie Rodgers)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: alcohol

1) Red Red Wine (UB40)
2) A glass of Champagne (Sailor)
3) Bathtub Gin (Phish) 
4) Whisky River (Willie Nelson)
5) Kisses Sweeter than Wine (Jimmie Rodgers)
6) Suicide Solution (Ozzy) "Wine is fine but whiskey's quicker, suicide is slow with liquor, take a bottle, drown your sorrows, then it floods away tomorrows"


----------



## Open Book

New theme: alcohol

1) Red Red Wine (UB40)
2) A glass of Champagne (Sailor)
3) Bathtub Gin (Phish)
4) Whisky River (Willie Nelson)
5) Kisses Sweeter than Wine (Jimmie Rodgers)
6) Suicide Solution (Ozzy) "Wine is fine but whiskey's quicker, suicide is slow with liquor, take a bottle, drown your sorrows, then it floods away tomorrows"
7) Alcohol (The Kinks) "Oh demon alcohol, sad memories I can't recall"


----------



## Art Rock

senza sordino said:


> I'm not interested in using Google to find an answer.


I've added a few lines on this to the game description.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: alcohol

1) Red Red Wine (UB40)
2) A glass of Champagne (Sailor)
3) Bathtub Gin (Phish)
4) Whisky River (Willie Nelson)
5) Kisses Sweeter than Wine (Jimmie Rodgers)
6) Suicide Solution (Ozzy)
7) Alcohol (The Kinks)
8) Rum and Coca-Cola (Andrews Sisters)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: alcohol

1) Red Red Wine (UB40)
2) A glass of Champagne (Sailor)
3) Bathtub Gin (Phish)
4) Whisky River (Willie Nelson)
5) Kisses Sweeter than Wine (Jimmie Rodgers)
6) Suicide Solution (Ozzy)
7) Alcohol (The Kinks)
8) Rum and Coca-Cola (Andrews Sisters)
9) Demon Alcohol (Ozzy)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: alcohol

1) Red Red Wine (UB40)
2) A glass of Champagne (Sailor)
3) Bathtub Gin (Phish)
4) Whisky River (Willie Nelson)
5) Kisses Sweeter than Wine (Jimmie Rodgers)
6) Suicide Solution (Ozzy)
7) Alcohol (The Kinks)
8) Rum and Coca-Cola (Andrews Sisters)
9) Demon Alcohol (Ozzy)
10) Bluebird Wine (Emmylou Harris)

New theme: songs with a synthesizer in the instrumentation

1) Age of Consent (New Order)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs with a synthesizer in the instrumentation

1) Age of Consent (New Order)
2) Open your Heart (Human League)

Updated rules, and suggestions for this game are here.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: songs with a synthesizer in the instrumentation

1) Age of Consent (New Order)
2) Open your Heart (Human League)
3) Follow the Reaper (Children of Bodom)


----------



## senza sordino

New theme: songs with a synthesizer in the instrumentation

1) Age of Consent (New Order)
2) Open your Heart (Human League)
3) Follow the Reaper (Children of Bodom)
4) Spirit of Radio (Rush)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: songs with a synthesizer in the instrumentation

1) Age of Consent (New Order)
2) Open your Heart (Human League)
3) Follow the Reaper (Children of Bodom)
4) Spirit of Radio (Rush)
5) Add It Up (The Kinks)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: songs with a synthesizer in the instrumentation

1) Age of Consent (New Order)
2) Open your Heart (Human League)
3) Follow the Reaper (Children of Bodom)
4) Spirit of Radio (Rush)
5) Add It Up (The Kinks)
6) Seven Wishes (Night Ranger)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: songs with a synthesizer in the instrumentation

1) Age of Consent (New Order)
2) Open your Heart (Human League)
3) Follow the Reaper (Children of Bodom)
4) Spirit of Radio (Rush)
5) Add It Up (The Kinks)
6) Seven Wishes (Night Ranger)
7) Cars (Gary Numan)


----------



## Room2201974

senza sordino said:


> That's really interesting, I didn't know that. I recently read that book. And so I will check out the lyrics to that song.
> 
> P.S.
> I'm not very good at this game. I usually can't think of a song that fits the theme, and I'm not interested in using Google to find an answer.


_Wooden Ships_ does not directly quote _The Chrysalids_, as _Crown of Creation_ does, but both works talk about living in a post nuclear war world. That is a theme that Kantner returned to several times in his career. I also remember an old black and white film about 1970ish where Stills is talking about telepathy and the "hippie vibe" and his view that the younger generation, as opposed to the older generation, could communicate without words. It echoed some of the themes in the _Chrysalids_. Sounds off the wall now, however, this film footage was right after the huge success of _CSN_ where Stills, in the beginning of _Wooden Ships_ DOES communicate without words - the opening with the guitar, bass and cymbals sounds exactly like the sea crashing against the shore. Maurice Ravel might have approved! (Jeux d'eau)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: songs with a synthesizer in the instrumentation

1) Age of Consent (New Order)
2) Open your Heart (Human League)
3) Follow the Reaper (Children of Bodom)
4) Spirit of Radio (Rush)
5) Add It Up (The Kinks)
6) Seven Wishes (Night Ranger)
7) Cars (Gary Numan)
8) Jump (Van Halen)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: songs with a synthesizer in the instrumentation

1) Age of Consent (New Order)
2) Open your Heart (Human League)
3) Follow the Reaper (Children of Bodom)
4) Spirit of Radio (Rush)
5) Add It Up (The Kinks)
6) Seven Wishes (Night Ranger)
7) Cars (Gary Numan)
8) Jump (Van Halen)
9) Daily Nightly (The Monkees)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: songs with a synthesizer in the instrumentation

1) Age of Consent (New Order)
2) Open your Heart (Human League)
3) Follow the Reaper (Children of Bodom)
4) Spirit of Radio (Rush)
5) Add It Up (The Kinks)
6) Seven Wishes (Night Ranger)
7) Cars (Gary Numan)
8) Jump (Van Halen)
9) Daily Nightly (The Monkees)
10) Personal Jesus (Depeche Mode)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

new theme = the police

1) Dream Police (Cheap Trick)


----------



## Colin M

new theme = the police

1) Dream Police (Cheap Trick)
2) Police on my back (The Clash)


----------



## Room2201974

new theme = the police

1) Dream Police (Cheap Trick)
2) Police on my back (The Clash)
3) You Can't Catch Me (Chuck Berry)


----------



## Open Book

new theme = the police

1) Dream Police (Cheap Trick)
2) Police on my back (The Clash)
3) You Can't Catch Me (Chuck Berry)
4) Gee Officer Krupke! (cast of Bernstein's Westside Story)


----------



## Starving Wolf

new theme = the police

1) Dream Police (Cheap Trick)
2) Police on my back (The Clash)
3) You Can't Catch Me (Chuck Berry)
4) Gee Officer Krupke! (cast of Bernstein's Westside Story)
5) I Shot The Sheriff (Eric Clapton)


----------



## Room2201974

new theme = the police

1) Dream Police (Cheap Trick)
2) Police on my back (The Clash)
3) You Can't Catch Me (Chuck Berry)
4) Gee Officer Krupke! (cast of Bernstein's Westside Story)
5) I Shot The Sheriff (Eric Clapton)
6) Theme From Mr. Downtown (Freddie Fredrickson)


----------



## philoctetes

new theme = the police

1) Dream Police (Cheap Trick)
2) Police on my back (The Clash)
3) You Can't Catch Me (Chuck Berry)
4) Gee Officer Krupke! (cast of Bernstein's Westside Story)
5) I Shot The Sheriff (Eric Clapton)
6) Theme From Mr. Downtown (Freddie Fredrickson) 
7) Police & Thieves (Junior Murvin)


----------



## Starving Wolf

new theme = the police

1) Dream Police (Cheap Trick)
2) Police on my back (The Clash)
3) You Can't Catch Me (Chuck Berry)
4) Gee Officer Krupke! (cast of Bernstein's Westside Story)
5) I Shot The Sheriff (Eric Clapton)
6) Theme From Mr. Downtown (Freddie Fredrickson)
7) Police & Thieves (Junior Murvin)
8) I Am The Walrus (The Beatles)


----------



## philoctetes

new theme = the police

1) Dream Police (Cheap Trick)
2) Police on my back (The Clash)
3) You Can't Catch Me (Chuck Berry)
4) Gee Officer Krupke! (cast of Bernstein's Westside Story)
5) I Shot The Sheriff (Eric Clapton)
6) Theme From Mr. Downtown (Freddie Fredrickson)
7) Police & Thieves (Junior Murvin)
8) I Am The Walrus (The Beatles) 
9) I Fought The Law (Bobby Fuller)


----------



## Starving Wolf

new theme = the police

1) Dream Police (Cheap Trick)
2) Police on my back (The Clash)
3) You Can't Catch Me (Chuck Berry)
4) Gee Officer Krupke! (cast of Bernstein's Westside Story)
5) I Shot The Sheriff (Eric Clapton)
6) Theme From Mr. Downtown (Freddie Fredrickson)
7) Police & Thieves (Junior Murvin)
8) I Am The Walrus (The Beatles)
9) I Fought The Law (Bobby Fuller)
10) Alice's Restaurant (Arlo Guthrie)

new theme: elements in the periodic table

1) Iron Man (Black Sabbath)


----------



## Starving Wolf

new theme = the police

1) Dream Police (Cheap Trick)
2) Police on my back (The Clash)
3) You Can't Catch Me (Chuck Berry)
4) Gee Officer Krupke! (cast of Bernstein's Westside Story)
5) I Shot The Sheriff (Eric Clapton)
6) Theme From Mr. Downtown (Freddie Fredrickson)
7) Police & Thieves (Junior Murvin)
8) I Am The Walrus (The Beatles)
9) I Fought The Law (Bobby Fuller)
10) Alice's Restaurant (Arlo Guthrie)

new theme: elements in the periodic table

1) Iron Man (Black Sabbath)


----------



## philoctetes

new theme: elements in the periodic table

1) Iron Man (Black Sabbath) 
2) Silver / Lead (Wire) 

ha that's two in one song


----------



## Starving Wolf

new theme: elements in the periodic table

1) Iron Man (Black Sabbath)
2) Silver / Lead (Wire)

ha that's two in one song

3) Silver and Gold (Burl Ives)

ditto


----------



## Starving Wolf

................


----------



## Rogerx

new theme: elements in the periodic table

1) Iron Man (Black Sabbath)
2) Silver / Lead (Wire)
3) Silver and Gold (Burl Ives)
4)Silver Threads & Golden Needles (The Springfields)


----------



## Open Book

new theme: elements in the periodic table

1) Iron Man (Black Sabbath)
2) Silver / Lead (Wire)
3) Silver and Gold (Burl Ives)
4)Silver Threads & Golden Needles (The Springfields)
5) Tin Man (Miranda Lambert)


----------



## Starving Wolf

new theme: elements in the periodic table

1) Iron Man (Black Sabbath)
2) Silver / Lead (Wire)
3) Silver and Gold (Burl Ives)
4)Silver Threads & Golden Needles (The Springfields)
5) Tin Man (Miranda Lambert)
6) Flash Light (Parliament) "Neon Light"


----------



## Rogerx

new theme: elements in the periodic table

1) Iron Man (Black Sabbath)
2) Silver / Lead (Wire)
3) Silver and Gold (Burl Ives)
4)Silver Threads & Golden Needles (The Springfields)
5) Tin Man (Miranda Lambert)
6) Flash Light (Parliament) "Neon Light"
7) Silver Bells( Bing Crosby)


----------



## Starving Wolf

new theme: elements in the periodic table

1) Iron Man (Black Sabbath)
2) Silver / Lead (Wire)
3) Silver and Gold (Burl Ives)
4)Silver Threads & Golden Needles (The Springfields)
5) Tin Man (Miranda Lambert)
6) Flash Light (Parliament) "Neon Light"
7) Silver Bells( Bing Crosby)
8) Love Is Like Oxygen (Sweet)


----------



## Rogerx

Starving Wolf you better read the rules first , they are in Art Rock's blog .


----------



## Art Rock

Art Rock said:


> Updated rules, and suggestions for this game are here.


The max 3 posts per game is not a strict rule, but as a matter of courtesy to other players, it would be good to adhere to it.

Also, it is good to check with the search in thread function whether a theme has been played before (see linked blog what to do next). We've done elements before: 
_1.) Lithium sunset (Sting)
2.) Love Is Like Oxygen ( Sweet)
3.) You Got The Silver (The Rolling Stones)
4.) Fool's Gold (Procol Harum)
5.) Iron Maiden (Iron Maiden)
6.) Cobalt (feat. Sarin.Us) - (Jessica Frech)
7.) Fools Gold (The Stone Roses)
8.) Hi Ho Silver Lining (Jeff Beck)
9.) I Am The Mercury (Jimmie Spheeris)
10.) One Tin Soldier (The Original Caste)
_

As you can see there is one overlap in the results, and stating upfront that the songs chosen before do not qualify anymore makes for a more interesting game. You picked a great subject, and it's well worth playing again.


----------



## Art Rock

I've removed the song that is a duplicate from the previous list. Please continue from here:


new theme: elements in the periodic table (replay of a previous theme)

1) Iron Man (Black Sabbath)
2) Silver / Lead (Wire)
3) Silver and Gold (Burl Ives)
4) Silver Threads & Golden Needles (The Springfields)
5) Tin Man (Miranda Lambert)
6) Flash Light (Parliament) "Neon Light"
7) Silver Bells( Bing Crosby)


----------



## Art Rock

new theme: elements in the periodic table (replay of a previous theme)

1) Iron Man (Black Sabbath)
2) Silver / Lead (Wire)
3) Silver and Gold (Burl Ives)
4) Silver Threads & Golden Needles (The Springfields)
5) Tin Man (Miranda Lambert)
6) Flash Light (Parliament) "Neon Light"
7) Silver Bells (Bing Crosby)
8) King's Lead Hat (Brian Eno)


----------



## Room2201974

new theme: elements in the periodic table (replay of a previous theme)

1) Iron Man (Black Sabbath)
2) Silver / Lead (Wire)
3) Silver and Gold (Burl Ives)
4) Silver Threads & Golden Needles (The Springfields)
5) Tin Man (Miranda Lambert)
6) Flash Light (Parliament) "Neon Light"
7) Silver Bells (Bing Crosby)
8) King's Lead Hat (Brian Eno)
9) Queen Of The Silver Dollar (Emmylou Harris)


----------



## The Deacon

new theme: elements in the periodic table (replay of a previous theme)

1) Iron Man (Black Sabbath)
2) Silver / Lead (Wire)
3) Silver and Gold (Burl Ives)
4) Silver Threads & Golden Needles (The Springfields)
5) Tin Man (Miranda Lambert)
6) Flash Light (Parliament) "Neon Light"
7) Silver Bells (Bing Crosby)
8) King's Lead Hat (Brian Eno)
9) Queen Of The Silver Dollar (Emmylou Harris)
10) Mercury Blues (Steve Miller Band)


New topic: English Poets/poetry


----------



## Rogerx

new theme: elements in the periodic table (replay of a previous theme)

1) Iron Man (Black Sabbath)
2) Silver / Lead (Wire)
3) Silver and Gold (Burl Ives)
4) Silver Threads & Golden Needles (The Springfields)
5) Tin Man (Miranda Lambert)
6) Flash Light (Parliament) "Neon Light"
7) Silver Bells (Bing Crosby)
8) King's Lead Hat (Brian Eno)
9) Queen Of The Silver Dollar (Emmylou Harris)
10) The Power Of Gold (Dan Fogelberg)

New them; songs about games *so no sports.*


----------



## Art Rock

We had themes about sports and sport teams, and about gambling. Want to exclude those playlists from the new game?

Sports and athletes:
1) America's Favorite Pastime (Todd Snider)
2) Anyone for Tennis? (The Cream)
3) Champs (Wire)
4) Hockey Night In Canada television theme song (by Dolores Claiman)
5) Centerfield (John Fogerty)
6) The Hockey Song (Stompin' Tom Connors)
7) Colonel Bogey's March (FJ Ricketts songwriter)
8) Mrs. Robinson (Simon & Garfunkel)
9) Fifty-Mission Cap (The Tragically Hip)
10) Hurricane (Bob Dylan)

Gambling:
1) Sonora's Death Row (Kevin "Blackie" Farrell - covered by many)
2) Tumbling Dice( Rolling Stones)
3) Mr. Mudd and Mr. Gold (Townes van Zandt)
4) Luck be a Lady (Frank Sinatra)
5)The Winner Takes It All ( ABBA)
6) Hi Roller (Little Feat)
7) That Was A Crazy Game Of Poker (O.A.R.)
8) Lily, Rosemary and the Jack of Hearts (Bob Dylan)
9) Roulette (System of a Down)
10) Poker Face (Lady Gaga)

Sports and sport teams:
1) Centerfield (John Fogerty)
2) The Boxer (Simon and Garfunkel)
3) Philadelphia Freedom (Elton John)
4) The Hockey Song (Stompin' Tom Connors)
5) Fifty Mission Cap (Tragically Hip)
6) Basketball Jones (Cheech & Chong)
7) The Archer (Taylor Swift)
8) Double Bogey Blues (Mickey Jones)
9) Old School Hollywood (System of a Down)
10) Anyone for Tennis? (Cream)


----------



## Rogerx

No sports I will start, you see what I mean.

1)"Games People Play"( Joe South.)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme = Songs about games (no sports):

1) Games People Play (Joe South)
2) Play the Game (Queen)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme = Songs about games (no sports):

1) Games People Play (Joe South)
2) Play the Game (Queen)
3) Ace of Spades (Motörhead)


----------



## Room2201974

Theme = Songs about games (no sports):

1) Games People Play (Joe South)
2) Play the Game (Queen)
3) Ace of Spades (Motörhead)
4) Games (Crosby & Nash)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme = Songs about games (no sports):

1) Games People Play (Joe South)
2) Play the Game (Queen)
3) Ace of Spades (Motörhead)
4) Games (Crosby & Nash)
5) Wicked Game ( Chris Isaak)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme = Songs about games (no sports):

1) Games People Play (Joe South)
2) Play the Game (Queen)
3) Ace of Spades (Motörhead)
4) Games (Crosby & Nash)
5) Wicked Game ( Chris Isaak)
6) The Name of the Game (ABBA)


----------



## Open Book

Theme = Songs about games (no sports):

1) Games People Play (Joe South)
2) Play the Game (Queen)
3) Ace of Spades (Motörhead)
4) Games (Crosby & Nash)
5) Wicked Game ( Chris Isaak)
6) The Name of the Game (ABBA)
7) Solitaire (Laura Branigan)


----------



## Room2201974

Theme = Songs about games (no sports):

1) Games People Play (Joe South)
2) Play the Game (Queen)
3) Ace of Spades (Motörhead)
4) Games (Crosby & Nash)
5) Wicked Game ( Chris Isaak)
6) The Name of the Game (ABBA)
7) Solitaire (Laura Branigan)
8) Only A Pawn In Their Game (Dylan)


----------



## The Deacon

Theme = Songs about games (no sports):

1) Games People Play (Joe South)
2) Play the Game (Queen)
3) Ace of Spades (Motörhead)
4) Games (Crosby & Nash)
5) Wicked Game ( Chris Isaak)
6) The Name of the Game (ABBA)
7) Solitaire (Laura Branigan)
8) Only A Pawn In Their Game (Dylan)
9) Game is my middle name (Betty Davis)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme = Songs about games (no sports):

1) Games People Play (Joe South)
2) Play the Game (Queen)
3) Ace of Spades (Motörhead)
4) Games (Crosby & Nash)
5) Wicked Game ( Chris Isaak)
6) The Name of the Game (ABBA)
7) Solitaire (Laura Branigan)
8) Only A Pawn In Their Game (Dylan)
9) I've Seen All Good People / Your Move (Yes)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Thank you for elaborating. Unfortunately, as a new member, I don't have access to blogs yet, and can't follow the link you provided.

Here's what the site tells me when I attempt to access the blog:

_We welcome you to the forum and hope that you will enjoy your time here. As a new member, certain features are disabled (profile access, blogs, adding attachments, and certain forum areas, etc) until you have submitted at least 10 posts any of the classical music sections of the forum and up to 12 hours have elapsed since post #10, regardless of the total number of posts one has accumulated. Posts made in the Community Forum do not count towards this 10 post requirement goal. We invite you also to check out the FAQ which has lots of very useful information about how the forum operates and will answer most questions you may have about its features and how to use them. If you have a specific question, please PM one of the staff or use the 'contact us' form._

If my posts here count towards the 10, I'm 12 hours away from being able to read the blog. If not, it may be quite a while before I can follow that link, as I expect to post mainly in threads like this one.


----------



## Art Rock

Copy/pasted for you:

Background and basics:

I saw this one elsewhere, and it is very popular. Someone posts a subject, and the first fitting song. The next one posts song #2 that meets the theme, and so on until #10. The poster who adds #10 gets to choose the new subject (and the first song) - if he/she does not post a new theme within 30 minutes, anyone else can start the new theme.

Example:

Theme starter:

Theme = money
1. Money (Pink Floyd)

Next poster:

Theme = money
1. Money (Pink Floyd)
2. There goes a tenner (Kate Bush)

and so on....

What makes a good theme?


A theme is suitable if it is not too easy or too difficult. "Songs about love" is no challenge at all, "Songs with titles starting with an X" is too much of a challenge. A good guideline for the theme starter is that he/she can come up with 3-5 songs that fit the theme. A suitable theme should also not require googling to find songs. For instance, songs that made #1 in the USA in 1979 is not a good theme.

A theme you come up with may have been played before (the 'search thread' button can help you check for that). If you think it is worthwhile playing it again, please state clearly that it is a repeat game (preferably with link) and that the original playlist is now not allowed. If others spot a repeated theme, they can also state that while the game is on.

Finally, try to define the theme in a comprehensive yet clear way.

What do players have to look for?


1. Make sure you have understood the theme and that your song fits the theme. Feel free to state why it fits the theme if it is not evident, or to say something about the song. Please copy the theme description on top of every post.
2. Only songs in English or instrumentals with English titles can be used.
3. The same song cannot be used twice in one theme, even if it is by different performers.
4. Do not post twice in a row. Although not a rule, try not to post more than 3 times in total for a theme to give others a chance as well.
5. Any player can challenge whether a song fits the theme and/or the rules. If it is clearly not fitting or not allowed, please remove it from the playlist before continuing.

About googling

It is not encouraged (to say the least) to google for songs fitting the subject. It's fine to look up lyrics of a song that you think would fit, or to confirm for instance the person or act who sang the song you're thinking of, but let's stop at that. Play fair please.


----------



## Art Rock

The #9 by the Deacon appeared later than posted again. If it interrupts the game, just skip his contributions (as stated before, with delayed posting games like this are not suitable). Here we can incorporate his post, making the final playlist for this theme:

Theme = Songs about games (no sports):

1) Games People Play (Joe South)
2) Play the Game (Queen)
3) Ace of Spades (Motörhead)
4) Games (Crosby & Nash)
5) Wicked Game ( Chris Isaak)
6) The Name of the Game (ABBA)
7) Solitaire (Laura Branigan)
8) Only A Pawn In Their Game (Dylan)
9) Game is my middle name (Betty Davis)
10) I've Seen All Good People / Your Move (Yes)

Starving wolf gets to choose the new theme.


----------



## Art Rock

It's been 30 minutes, anybody can start a new theme now.


----------



## Art Rock

No-one? OK.

Next theme = a conceptual soundtrack for "Australia" (title or lyrics, Australian band/singer is not enough)

1) Bang-a-boomerang (ABBA)


----------



## senza sordino

Next theme = a conceptual soundtrack for "Australia" (title or lyrics, Australian band/singer is not enough)

1) Bang-a-boomerang (ABBA)
2) Land down Under (Men at Work)


----------



## Room2201974

Next theme = a conceptual soundtrack for "Australia" (title or lyrics, Australian band/singer is not enough)

1) Bang-a-boomerang (ABBA)
2) Land down Under (Men at Work)
3) Tie Me Kangaroo Down, Sport (Rolf Harris)


----------



## Art Rock

Next theme = a conceptual soundtrack for "Australia" (title or lyrics, Australian band/singer is not enough)

1) Bang-a-boomerang (ABBA)
2) Land down Under (Men at Work)
3) Tie Me Kangaroo Down, Sport (Rolf Harris)
4) Upside down (Teach-In) or (uI-ɥɔɐǝ┴) uʍop ǝpᴉsd∩


----------



## Open Book

Next theme = a conceptual soundtrack for "Australia" (title or lyrics, Australian band/singer is not enough)

1) Bang-a-boomerang (ABBA)
2) Land down Under (Men at Work)
3) Tie Me Kangaroo Down, Sport (Rolf Harris)
4) Upside down (Teach-In) or (uI-ɥɔɐǝ┴) uʍop ǝpᴉsd∩
5) Dreamtime (The Stranglers)


----------



## The Deacon

Next theme = a conceptual soundtrack for "Australia" (title or lyrics, Australian band/singer is not enough)

1) Bang-a-boomerang (ABBA)
2) Land down Under (Men at Work)
3) Tie Me Kangaroo Down, Sport (Rolf Harris)
4) Upside down (Teach-In) or (uI-ɥɔɐǝ┴) uʍop ǝpᴉsd∩
5) Dreamtime (The Stranglers)
6) Van Deimen's Land (Steeleye Span)


----------



## Room2201974

Next theme = a conceptual soundtrack for "Australia" (title or lyrics, Australian band/singer is not enough)

1) Bang-a-boomerang (ABBA)
2) Land down Under (Men at Work)
3) Tie Me Kangaroo Down, Sport (Rolf Harris)
4) Upside down (Teach-In) or (uI-ɥɔɐǝ┴) uʍop ǝpᴉsd∩
5) Dreamtime (The Stranglers)
6) Blue Sky Mine (Midnight Oil)


----------



## Duncan

Next theme = a conceptual soundtrack for "Australia" (title or lyrics, Australian band/singer is not enough)

1) Bang-a-boomerang (ABBA)
2) Land down Under (Men at Work)
3) Tie Me Kangaroo Down, Sport (Rolf Harris)
4) Upside down (Teach-In) or (uI-ɥɔɐǝ┴) uʍop ǝpᴉsd∩
5) Dreamtime (The Stranglers)
6) Blue Sky Mine (Midnight Oil)
7) And The Band Played Waltzing Matilda (The Pogues)


----------



## Open Book

Next theme = a conceptual soundtrack for "Australia" (title or lyrics, Australian band/singer is not enough)

1) Bang-a-boomerang (ABBA)
2) Land down Under (Men at Work)
3) Tie Me Kangaroo Down, Sport (Rolf Harris)
4) Upside down (Teach-In) or (uI-ɥɔɐǝ┴) uʍop ǝpᴉsd∩
5) Dreamtime (The Stranglers)
6) Blue Sky Mine (Midnight Oil)
7) And The Band Played Waltzing Matilda (The Pogues)
8) Crocodile Rock (Elton John)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Next theme = a conceptual soundtrack for "Australia" (title or lyrics, Australian band/singer is not enough)

1) Bang-a-boomerang (ABBA)
2) Land down Under (Men at Work)
3) Tie Me Kangaroo Down, Sport (Rolf Harris)
4) Upside down (Teach-In) or (uI-ɥɔɐǝ┴) uʍop ǝpᴉsd∩
5) Dreamtime (The Stranglers)
6) Blue Sky Mine (Midnight Oil)
7) And The Band Played Waltzing Matilda (The Pogues)
8) Crocodile Rock (Elton John)
9) Victoria (Kinks)


----------



## Duncan

Starving Wolf said:


> Next theme = a conceptual soundtrack for "Australia" (title or lyrics, Australian band/singer is not enough)
> 
> 1) Bang-a-boomerang (ABBA)
> 2) Land down Under (Men at Work)
> 3) Tie Me Kangaroo Down, Sport (Rolf Harris)
> 4) Upside down (Teach-In) or (uI-ɥɔɐǝ┴) uʍop ǝpᴉsd∩
> 5) Dreamtime (The Stranglers)
> 6) Blue Sky Mine (Midnight Oil)
> 7) And The Band Played Waltzing Matilda (The Pogues)
> 8) Crocodile Rock (Elton John)
> 9) Victoria (Kinks)


I'm going to have to challenge # 9 as its only connection (tenuous at best) to Australia is that it is a state within that country. Update: there is a reference to Australia in the lyrics -

"Canada to India
Australia to Cornwall
Singapore to Hong Kong
From the West to the East
From to the rich to the poor
Victoria loved them all"

These "conceptual soundtrack" themes require a reference that is readily identifiable as an exemplar to or for that particular concept and this particular example does not really satisfy the stated criteria.

Disqualified...


----------



## Duncan

Next theme = a conceptual soundtrack for "Australia" (title or lyrics, Australian band/singer is not enough)

1) Bang-a-boomerang (ABBA)
2) Land down Under (Men at Work)
3) Tie Me Kangaroo Down, Sport (Rolf Harris)
4) Upside down (Teach-In) or (uI-ɥɔɐǝ┴) uʍop ǝpᴉsd∩
5) Dreamtime (The Stranglers)
6) Blue Sky Mine (Midnight Oil)
7) And The Band Played Waltzing Matilda (The Pogues)
8) Crocodile Rock (Elton John)
9) I Still Call Australia Home (Peter Allen)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Australia is mentioned in the lyrics, but I'll agree it was a bit of a stretch.

How about this, instead?

Next theme = a conceptual soundtrack for "Australia" (title or lyrics, Australian band/singer is not enough)

1) Bang-a-boomerang (ABBA)
2) Land down Under (Men at Work)
3) Tie Me Kangaroo Down, Sport (Rolf Harris)
4) Upside down (Teach-In) or (uI-ɥɔɐǝ┴) uʍop ǝpᴉsd∩
5) Dreamtime (The Stranglers)
6) Blue Sky Mine (Midnight Oil)
7) And The Band Played Waltzing Matilda (The Pogues)
8) Crocodile Rock (Elton John)
9) Southern Cross (Crosby, Stills and Nash)


----------



## Duncan

Starving Wolf said:


> Australia is mentioned in the lyrics, but I'll agree it was a bit of a stretch.
> 
> How about this, instead?
> 
> Next theme = a conceptual soundtrack for "Australia" (title or lyrics, Australian band/singer is not enough)
> 
> 1) Bang-a-boomerang (ABBA)
> 2) Land down Under (Men at Work)
> 3) Tie Me Kangaroo Down, Sport (Rolf Harris)
> 4) Upside down (Teach-In) or (uI-ɥɔɐǝ┴) uʍop ǝpᴉsd∩
> 5) Dreamtime (The Stranglers)
> 6) Blue Sky Mine (Midnight Oil)
> 7) And The Band Played Waltzing Matilda (The Pogues)
> 8) Crocodile Rock (Elton John)
> 9) I Still Call Australia Home (Peter Allen)
> 10) Southern Cross (Crosby, Stills and Nash)


Next theme = a conceptual soundtrack for "Australia" (title or lyrics, Australian band/singer is not enough)

1) Bang-a-boomerang (ABBA)
2) Land down Under (Men at Work)
3) Tie Me Kangaroo Down, Sport (Rolf Harris)
4) Upside down (Teach-In) or (uI-ɥɔɐǝ┴) uʍop ǝpᴉsd∩
5) Dreamtime (The Stranglers)
6) Blue Sky Mine (Midnight Oil)
7) And The Band Played Waltzing Matilda (The Pogues)
8) Crocodile Rock (Elton John)
9) I Still Call Australia Home (Peter Allen)
*10) Southern Cross (Crosby, Stills and Nash) via Starving Wolf*

*Accepted - next theme goes to Starving Wolf...*


----------



## Starving Wolf

Next theme: Denizens of the deep

1) The Fish (Schindleria Praematurus) (Yes)


----------



## Duncan

Next theme: Denizens of the deep

1) The Fish (Schindleria Praematurus) (Yes)
2) Mermaids (Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds)


----------



## Room2201974

Next theme: Denizens of the deep

1) The Fish (Schindleria Praematurus) (Yes)
2) Mermaids (Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds)
3) Octopus's Garden (Beatles)


----------



## Josquin13

Next theme: Denizens of the deep

1) The Fish (Schindleria Praematurus) (Yes)
2) Mermaids (Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds)
3) Octopus's Garden (Beatles)
4) Don't kill the Whale (Yes)


----------



## Room2201974

Next theme: Denizens of the deep

1) The Fish (Schindleria Praematurus) (Yes)
2) Mermaids (Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds)
3) Octopus's Garden (Beatles)
4) Don't kill the Whale (Yes)
5) To The Last Whale (Crosby & Nash)


----------



## Open Book

Next theme: Denizens of the deep

1) The Fish (Schindleria Praematurus) (Yes)
2) Mermaids (Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds)
3) Octopus's Garden (Beatles)
4) Don't kill the Whale (Yes)
5) To The Last Whale (Crosby & Nash)
6) Little Plastic Castle (Ani DiFranco) "They say goldfish have no memory 
I guess their lives are much like mine"


----------



## Rogerx

Next theme: Denizens of the deep

1) The Fish (Schindleria Praematurus) (Yes)
2) Mermaids (Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds)
3) Octopus's Garden (Beatles)
4) Don't kill the Whale (Yes)
5) To The Last Whale (Crosby & Nash)
6) Red Sharks (Crimson Glory )


----------



## Open Book

We posted too close and Little Plastic Castle (Ani DiFranco) wasn't incorporated.


----------



## Starving Wolf

Next theme: Denizens of the deep

1) The Fish (Schindleria Praematurus) (Yes)
2) Mermaids (Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds)
3) Octopus's Garden (Beatles)
4) Don't kill the Whale (Yes)
5) To The Last Whale (Crosby & Nash)
6) Little Plastic Castle (Ani DiFranco) "They say goldfish have no memory
I guess their lives are much like mine"
7) Red Sharks (Crimson Glory )
8) Rock Lobster (B52s)


----------



## Rogerx

Next theme: Denizens of the deep

1) The Fish (Schindleria Praematurus) (Yes)
2) Mermaids (Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds)
3) Octopus's Garden (Beatles)
4) Don't kill the Whale (Yes)
5) To The Last Whale (Crosby & Nash)
6) Little Plastic Castle (Ani DiFranco) "They say goldfish have no memory
I guess their lives are much like mine"
7) Red Sharks (Crimson Glory )
8) Rock Lobster (B52s)
9) Bucket of crabs (Ray Moore)


----------



## Art Rock

Next theme: Denizens of the deep

1) The Fish (Schindleria Praematurus) (Yes)
2) Mermaids (Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds)
3) Octopus's Garden (Beatles)
4) Don't kill the Whale (Yes)
5) To The Last Whale (Crosby & Nash)
6) Little Plastic Castle (Ani DiFranco) "They say goldfish have no memory
I guess their lives are much like mine"
7) Red Sharks (Crimson Glory )
8) Rock Lobster (B52s)
9) Bucket of crabs (Ray Moore)
10) Oysters (Tori Amos)


----------



## Art Rock

New topic: one word titles that are the name of a woman. No names to be repeated.

This is the second occurrence of the theme, so the following songs (and names) are disqualified. Also please note that Ruby (don't take your love to town is not a one word title, but the game was already long finished by the time I saw it.

1) Anne (Kayak)
2) Ann (The Stooges)
3) Eloise (Barry Ryan)
4) Suzanne (Leonard Cohen)
5) Cecilia (Simon and Garfunkel)
6) Mandy (Barry Manilow)
7) Kayleigh (Marillion)
8) Ruby (Don’t Take Your Love to Town) ( Kenny Rogers)
9) Magdalaine (LA Guns)
10) Angie (Rolling Stones)

========================

New topic: one word titles that are the name of a woman. No names to be repeated, ten songs and names forbidden.

1) Emma (Hot Chocolate)


----------



## Rogerx

New topic: one word titles that are the name of a woman. No names to be repeated.



1) Emma (Hot Chocolate)
2) Susie Q (Creedence Clearwater Revival )


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New topic: one word titles that are the name of a woman. No names to be repeated.



1) Emma (Hot Chocolate)
2) Susie Q (Creedence Clearwater Revival )
3) Veronica (Elvis Costello or Cornelis Vreeswijk)


----------



## Room2201974

New topic: one word titles that are the name of a woman. No names to be repeated.



1) Emma (Hot Chocolate)
2) Susie Q (Creedence Clearwater Revival )
3) Veronica (Elvis Costello or Cornelis Vreeswijk)
4) Marlene (Todd Rundgren)


----------



## Rogerx

New topic: one word titles that are the name of a woman. No names to be repeated.



1) Emma (Hot Chocolate)
2) Susie Q (Creedence Clearwater Revival )
3) Veronica (Elvis Costello or Cornelis Vreeswijk)
4) Marlene (Todd Rundgren)
5) Josie ( Steely Dan)


----------



## D Smith

New topic: one word titles that are the name of a woman. No names to be repeated.



1) Emma (Hot Chocolate)
2) Susie Q (Creedence Clearwater Revival )
3) Veronica (Elvis Costello or Cornelis Vreeswijk)
4) Marlene (Todd Rundgren)
5) Josie ( Steely Dan)
6) Rosanna (Toto)


----------



## Rogerx

New topic: one word titles that are the name of a woman. No names to be repeated.



1) Emma (Hot Chocolate)
2) Susie Q (Creedence Clearwater Revival )
3) Veronica (Elvis Costello or Cornelis Vreeswijk)
4) Marlene (Todd Rundgren)
5) Josie ( Steely Dan)
6) Rosanna (Toto)
7) Aubrey ( Bread)


----------



## Room2201974

New topic: one word titles that are the name of a woman. No names to be repeated.



1) Emma (Hot Chocolate)
2) Susie Q (Creedence Clearwater Revival )
3) Veronica (Elvis Costello or Cornelis Vreeswijk)
4) Marlene (Todd Rundgren)
5) Josie ( Steely Dan)
6) Rosanna (Toto)
7) Aubrey ( Bread)
8) Valerie (Monkees)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New topic: one word titles that are the name of a woman. No names to be repeated.



1) Emma (Hot Chocolate)
2) Susie Q (Creedence Clearwater Revival )
3) Veronica (Elvis Costello or Cornelis Vreeswijk)
4) Marlene (Todd Rundgren)
5) Josie ( Steely Dan)
6) Rosanna (Toto)
7) Aubrey ( Bread)
8) Valerie (Monkees)
9) Sharleena (Frank Zappa)


----------



## Open Book

New topic: one word titles that are the name of a woman. No names to be repeated.



1) Emma (Hot Chocolate)
2) Susie Q (Creedence Clearwater Revival )
3) Veronica (Elvis Costello or Cornelis Vreeswijk)
4) Marlene (Todd Rundgren)
5) Josie ( Steely Dan)
6) Rosanna (Toto)
7) Aubrey ( Bread)
8) Valerie (Monkees)
9) Sharleena (Frank Zappa)
10) Athena (The Who)

This was a good theme and bears repeating in the future.

New theme: Named Thoroughfares 

1) Route 66 (Chuck Berry)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Named Thoroughfares

1) Route 66 (Chuck Berry)
2) Ventura Highway (America)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Named Thoroughfares

1) Route 66 (Chuck Berry)
2) Ventura Highway (America)
3 ) Highway 51 ( Bob Dylan )


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Named Thoroughfares

1) Route 66 (Chuck Berry)
2) Ventura Highway (America)
3) Highway 51 ( Bob Dylan )
4) Kentucky Avenue (Tom Waits)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Named Thoroughfares

1) Route 66 (Chuck Berry)
2) Ventura Highway (America)
3) Highway 51 ( Bob Dylan )
4) Kentucky Avenue (Tom Waits)
5) Blue Jay Way (The Beatles)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Named Thoroughfares

1) Route 66 (Chuck Berry)
2) Ventura Highway (America)
3) Highway 51 ( Bob Dylan )
4) Kentucky Avenue (Tom Waits)
5) Blue Jay Way (The Beatles)
6) On Broadway (George Benson)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Named Thoroughfares

1) Route 66 (Chuck Berry)
2) Ventura Highway (America)
3) Highway 51 ( Bob Dylan )
4) Kentucky Avenue (Tom Waits)
5) Blue Jay Way (The Beatles)
6) On Broadway (George Benson)
7) Baker Street (Gerry Rafferty)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Named Thoroughfares

1) Route 66 (Chuck Berry)
2) Ventura Highway (America)
3) Highway 51 ( Bob Dylan )
4) Kentucky Avenue (Tom Waits)
5) Blue Jay Way (The Beatles)
6) On Broadway (George Benson)
7) Baker Street (Gerry Rafferty)
8) Electric Avenue (Eddy Grant)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: Named Thoroughfares

1) Route 66 (Chuck Berry)
2) Ventura Highway (America)
3) Highway 51 ( Bob Dylan )
4) Kentucky Avenue (Tom Waits)
5) Blue Jay Way (The Beatles)
6) On Broadway (George Benson)
7) Baker Street (Gerry Rafferty)
8) Electric Avenue (Eddy Grant)
9) Penny Lane (The Beatles)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Named Thoroughfares

1) Route 66 (Chuck Berry)
2) Ventura Highway (America)
3) Highway 51 ( Bob Dylan )
4) Kentucky Avenue (Tom Waits)
5) Blue Jay Way (The Beatles)
6) On Broadway (George Benson)
7) Baker Street (Gerry Rafferty)
8) Electric Avenue (Eddy Grant)
9) Penny Lane (The Beatles)
10) 59th Street Bridge Song (Simon and Garfunkel)

new theme: song titles containing strange or stranger

1) Strange Magic (ELO)


----------



## Art Rock

new theme: song titles containing strange or stranger

1) Strange Magic (ELO)
2) The Stranger (Billy Joel)


----------



## Open Book

new theme: song titles containing strange or stranger

1) Strange Magic (ELO)
2) The Stranger (Billy Joel)
3) Strange Brew (Cream)


----------



## Starving Wolf

new theme: song titles containing strange or stranger

1) Strange Magic (ELO)
2) The Stranger (Billy Joel)
3) Strange Brew (Cream)
4) People Are Strange (Doors)


----------



## Art Rock

new theme: song titles containing strange or stranger

1) Strange Magic (ELO)
2) The Stranger (Billy Joel)
3) Strange Brew (Cream)
4) People Are Strange (Doors)
5) Goodbye stranger (Supertramp)


----------



## The Deacon

new theme: song titles containing strange or stranger

1) Strange Magic (ELO)
2) The Stranger (Billy Joel)
3) Strange Brew (Cream)
4) People Are Strange (Doors)
5) Goodbye stranger (Supertramp)


8) Strangely Strange But Oddly Normal (Dr. Strangely Strange)


----------



## Open Book

new theme: song titles containing strange or stranger

1) Strange Magic (ELO)
2) The Stranger (Billy Joel)
3) Strange Brew (Cream)
4) People Are Strange (Doors)
5) Goodbye stranger (Supertramp)
6) Strangers In The Night (Frank Sinatra)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

new theme: song titles containing strange or stranger

1) Strange Magic (ELO)
2) The Stranger (Billy Joel)
3) Strange Brew (Cream)
4) People Are Strange (Doors)
5) Goodbye stranger (Supertramp)
6) Strangers In The Night (Frank Sinatra)
7) Don't Talk To Strangers (Dio)


----------



## Room2201974

new theme: song titles containing strange or stranger

1) Strange Magic (ELO)
2) The Stranger (Billy Joel)
3) Strange Brew (Cream)
4) People Are Strange (Doors)
5) Goodbye stranger (Supertramp)
6) Strangers In The Night (Frank Sinatra)
7) Don't Talk To Strangers (Dio)
8) Isn't Life Strange (Moody Blues)


----------



## D Smith

new theme: song titles containing strange or stranger

1) Strange Magic (ELO)
2) The Stranger (Billy Joel)
3) Strange Brew (Cream)
4) People Are Strange (Doors)
5) Goodbye stranger (Supertramp)
6) Strangers In The Night (Frank Sinatra)
7) Don't Talk To Strangers (Dio)
8) Isn't Life Strange (Moody Blues)
9) Danger! She's a Stranger (The Five Stairsteps)


----------



## Starving Wolf

new theme: song titles containing strange or stranger

1) Strange Magic (ELO)
2) The Stranger (Billy Joel)
3) Strange Brew (Cream)
4) People Are Strange (Doors)
5) Goodbye stranger (Supertramp)
6) Strangers In The Night (Frank Sinatra)
7) Don't Talk To Strangers (Dio)
8) Isn't Life Strange (Moody Blues)
9) Danger! She's a Stranger (The Five Stairsteps)
10) Stranger In Paradise (Tony Bennett)

new theme: songs that strongly feature the harmonica

1) Sinister Minister (Bela Fleck and the Flecktones)


----------



## pianozach

1) Sinister Minister (Bela Fleck and the Flecktones)
2) Love Me Do (The Beatles)


----------



## pianozach

...............


----------



## senza sordino

new theme: songs that strongly feature the harmonica

1) Sinister Minister (Bela Fleck and the Flecktones)
2) Love Me Do (The Beatles)
3) Heart of Gold (Neil Young)


----------



## Room2201974

new theme: songs that strongly feature the harmonica

1) Sinister Minister (Bela Fleck and the Flecktones)
2) Love Me Do (The Beatles)
3) Heart of Gold (Neil Young)
4) Take The Long Way Home (Supertramp)


----------



## Open Book

new theme: songs that strongly feature the harmonica

1) Sinister Minister (Bela Fleck and the Flecktones)
2) Love Me Do (The Beatles)
3) Heart of Gold (Neil Young)
4) Take The Long Way Home (Supertramp)
5) Karma Chameleon (Culture Club)


----------



## Bulldog

new theme: songs that strongly feature the harmonica

1) Sinister Minister (Bela Fleck and the Flecktones)
2) Love Me Do (The Beatles)
3) Heart of Gold (Neil Young)
4) Take The Long Way Home (Supertramp)
5) Karma Chameleon (Culture Club)
6) Desolation Row (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Open Book

new theme: songs that strongly feature the harmonica

1) Sinister Minister (Bela Fleck and the Flecktones)
2) Love Me Do (The Beatles)
3) Heart of Gold (Neil Young)
4) Take The Long Way Home (Supertramp)
5) Karma Chameleon (Culture Club)
6) Desolation Row (Bob Dylan)
7) When The Levee Breaks (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Starving Wolf

new theme: songs that strongly feature the harmonica

1) Sinister Minister (Bela Fleck and the Flecktones)
2) Love Me Do (The Beatles)
3) Heart of Gold (Neil Young)
4) Take The Long Way Home (Supertramp)
5) Karma Chameleon (Culture Club)
6) Desolation Row (Bob Dylan)
7) When The Levee Breaks (Led Zeppelin)
8) Run Around (Blues Traveler)


----------



## philoctetes

new theme: songs that strongly feature the harmonica

1) Sinister Minister (Bela Fleck and the Flecktones)
2) Love Me Do (The Beatles)
3) Heart of Gold (Neil Young)
4) Take The Long Way Home (Supertramp)
5) Karma Chameleon (Culture Club)
6) Desolation Row (Bob Dylan)
7) Run Around (Blues Traveler) 
8) Miss You (Rolling Stones)


----------



## Open Book

Will the next person please put back in When The Levee Breaks (Led Zeppelin), making the total 9.


----------



## Starving Wolf

new theme: songs that strongly feature the harmonica

1) Sinister Minister (Bela Fleck and the Flecktones)
2) Love Me Do (The Beatles)
3) Heart of Gold (Neil Young)
4) Take The Long Way Home (Supertramp)
5) Karma Chameleon (Culture Club)
6) Desolation Row (Bob Dylan)
7) When The Levee Breaks (Led Zeppelin)
8) Run Around (Blues Traveler)
9) Miss You (Rolling Stones)
10) Isn't She Lovely (Stevie Wonder)

next theme: notable drum solos

1) In a gadda da vida (Iron Butterfly)


----------



## philoctetes

next theme: notable drum solos

1) In a gadda da vida (Iron Butterfly) 
2) Sing Sing Sing (Benny Goodman)


----------



## Bulldog

next theme: notable drum solos

1) In a gadda da vida (Iron Butterfly) 
2) Sing Sing Sing (Benny Goodman)
3) My Generation (The Who)


----------



## Rogerx

next theme: notable drum solos

1) In a gadda da vida (Iron Butterfly)
2) Sing Sing Sing (Benny Goodman)
3) My Generation (The Who)
4) Aja ( Steely Dan)


----------



## Starving Wolf

next theme: notable drum solos

1) In a gadda da vida (Iron Butterfly)
2) Sing Sing Sing (Benny Goodman)
3) My Generation (The Who)
4) Aja ( Steely Dan)
5) Do What You Like (Blind Faith)


----------



## senza sordino

next theme: notable drum solos

1) In a gadda da vida (Iron Butterfly)
2) Sing Sing Sing (Benny Goodman)
3) My Generation (The Who)
4) Aja ( Steely Dan)
5) Do What You Like (Blind Faith)
6) Moby Dick (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## philoctetes

........................................................


----------



## Rogerx

next theme: notable drum solos

1) In a gadda da vida (Iron Butterfly)
2) Sing Sing Sing (Benny Goodman)
3) My Generation (The Who)
4) Aja ( Steely Dan)
5) Do What You Like (Blind Faith)
6) Moby Dick (Led Zeppelin)
7) Girls on Film (Duran Duran)


----------



## philoctetes

next theme: notable drum solos

1) In a gadda da vida (Iron Butterfly)
2) Sing Sing Sing (Benny Goodman)
3) My Generation (The Who)
4) Aja ( Steely Dan)
5) Do What You Like (Blind Faith)
6) Moby Dick (Led Zeppelin)
7) Girls on Film (Duran Duran) 
8) Dharma for One (Jethro Tull)


----------



## senza sordino

next theme: notable drum solos

1) In a gadda da vida (Iron Butterfly)
2) Sing Sing Sing (Benny Goodman)
3) My Generation (The Who)
4) Aja ( Steely Dan)
5) Do What You Like (Blind Faith)
6) Moby Dick (Led Zeppelin)
7) Girls on Film (Duran Duran) 
8) Dharma for One (Jethro Tull)
9) In the Air Tonight (Phil Collins)


----------



## Art Rock

next theme: notable drum solos

1) In a gadda da vida (Iron Butterfly)
2) Sing Sing Sing (Benny Goodman)
3) My Generation (The Who)
4) Aja ( Steely Dan)
5) Do What You Like (Blind Faith)
6) Moby Dick (Led Zeppelin)
7) Girls on Film (Duran Duran)
8) Dharma for One (Jethro Tull)
9) In the Air Tonight (Phil Collins)
10) Dance with the Devil (Cozy Powell)

Anyone can start the next theme. I don't have time right now.


----------



## Rogerx

Next theme: songs about family.


1) My Father’s Eyes ( Eric Clapton)


----------



## Art Rock

We've done similar themes twice. Let's not use those songs again, OK?

*Familial titles/relationships
*
_1.) Kissin' Cousins (Elvis Presley)
2.) Mother (John Lennon)
3.) Your Auntie Grizelda (The Monkees)
4.) Sister Christian (Night Ranger)
5.) Father and Son (Cat Stevens)
6.) Mother and Child Reunion (Paul Simon)
7.) We Are Family (Sister Sledge)
8.) Sister Golden Hair (America)
9.) Uncle John's Band (The Grateful Dead)
10.) Papa's Got A Brand New Bag (James Brown)_

*family but not parents, offspring or siblings
*
_1) Uncle Albert/Admiral Halsey (Paul and Linda McCartney)
2) Kissin' Cousins (Elvis Presley)
3) Second Cousin (The Flamin' Groovies)
4) Electric Aunt Jemima (Frank Zappa and the Mothers of Invention)
5) Your funny uncle (Pet Shop Boys)
6) Uncle Arthur (David Bowie)
7) I'm My Own Grandpa (Latham/Jaffe)
8) Man Called Uncle (Elvis Costello)
9) Your Auntie Grizelda (The Monkees)
10.) Gigolo Aunt (Syd Barrett)_


----------



## Bulldog

Never Mind............


----------



## Art Rock

We are family was used (I realize you probably did not see the list).

Next theme: songs about family.


1) My Father’s Eyes ( Eric Clapton)
2) He ain't heavy, he's my brother (The Hollies)


----------



## Rogerx

I can't remember no, perhaps ( if you have time ) you can put a list in your blog?


----------



## Josquin13

Next theme: songs about family.


1) My Father’s Eyes ( Eric Clapton)
2) He ain't heavy, he's my brother (The Hollies)
3) Daniel (Elton John)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Next theme: songs about family.


1) My Father’s Eyes ( Eric Clapton)
2) He ain't heavy, he's my brother (The Hollies)
3) Daniel (Elton John)
4) Father to Son (Queen)


----------



## Art Rock

Rogerx said:


> I can't remember no, perhaps ( if you have time ) you can put a list in your blog?


With the Search Thread option it takes a minute to find previous games on a subject.


----------



## Art Rock

Next theme: songs about family.

1) My Father’s Eyes ( Eric Clapton)
2) He ain't heavy, he's my brother (The Hollies)
3) Daniel (Elton John)
4) Father to Son (Queen)
5) Father, Son (Peter Gabriel)


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Next theme: songs about family.

1) My Father’s Eyes ( Eric Clapton)
2) He ain't heavy, he's my brother (The Hollies)
3) Daniel (Elton John)
4) Father to Son (Queen)
5) Father, Son (Peter Gabriel)
6) Uncle Meat (The Mothers of Invention)


----------



## poodlebites

Next theme: songs about family.

1) My Father’s Eyes (Eric Clapton)
2) He ain't heavy, he's my brother (The Hollies)
3) Daniel (Elton John)
4) Father to Son (Queen)
5) Father, Son (Peter Gabriel)
6) Uncle Meat (The Mothers of Invention)
7) Family Affair (Sly & The Family Stone)


----------



## Rogerx

Next theme: songs about family.

1) My Father’s Eyes (Eric Clapton)
2) He ain't heavy, he's my brother (The Hollies)
3) Daniel (Elton John)
4) Father to Son (Queen)
5) Father, Son (Peter Gabriel)
6) Uncle Meat (The Mothers of Invention)
7) Family Affair (Sly & The Family Stone)
8) Older Sister (Carly Simon)


----------



## Art Rock

Next theme: songs about family.

1) My Father’s Eyes (Eric Clapton)
2) He ain't heavy, he's my brother (The Hollies)
3) Daniel (Elton John)
4) Father to Son (Queen)
5) Father, Son (Peter Gabriel)
6) Uncle Meat (The Mothers of Invention)
7) Family Affair (Sly & The Family Stone)
8) Older Sister (Carly Simon)
9) Papa was a Rolling Stone (Temptations)


----------



## The Deacon

Next theme: songs about family.

1) My Father’s Eyes (Eric Clapton)
2) He ain't heavy, he's my brother (The Hollies)
3) Daniel (Elton John)
4) Father to Son (Queen)
5) Father, Son (Peter Gabriel)
6) Uncle Meat (The Mothers of Invention)
7) Family Affair (Sly & The Family Stone)
8) Older Sister (Carly Simon)
9) Papa was a Rolling Stone (Temptations)
10)Father's Name Is Dad ( The Fire)


Next theme: POISON


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Next theme: songs about family.

1) My Father’s Eyes (Eric Clapton)
2) He ain't heavy, he's my brother (The Hollies)
3) Daniel (Elton John)
4) Father to Son (Queen)
5) Father, Son (Peter Gabriel)
6) Uncle Meat (The Mothers of Invention)
7) Family Affair (Sly & The Family Stone)
8) Older Sister (Carly Simon)
9) Papa was a Rolling Stone (Temptations)
10) We're A Happy Family (Ramones)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

new theme = songs with 2 guitar solos!

1) Mr. Crowley (Ozzy)


----------



## Art Rock

new theme = songs with 2 guitar solos!

1) Mr. Crowley (Ozzy)
2) Comfortably numb (Pink Floyd)


----------



## The Deacon

new theme = songs with 2 guitar solos!

1) Mr. Crowley (Ozzy)
2) Comfortably numb (Pink Floyd)
3) Salisbury (Uriah Heep)


----------



## Room2201974

new theme = songs with 2 guitar solos!

1) Mr. Crowley (Ozzy)
2) Comfortably numb (Pink Floyd)
3) Salisbury (Uriah Heep)
4) Layla (Derek and the Dominos)


----------



## Open Book

new theme = songs with 2 guitar solos!

1) Mr. Crowley (Ozzy)
2) Comfortably numb (Pink Floyd)
3) Salisbury (Uriah Heep)
4) Layla (Derek and the Dominos)
5) Reba (Phish)


----------



## Starving Wolf

new theme = songs with 2 guitar solos!

1) Mr. Crowley (Ozzy)
2) Comfortably numb (Pink Floyd)
3) Salisbury (Uriah Heep)
4) Layla (Derek and the Dominos)
5) Reba (Phish)
6) Echoes (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Rogerx

new theme = songs with 2 guitar solos!

1) Mr. Crowley (Ozzy)
2) Comfortably numb (Pink Floyd)
3) Salisbury (Uriah Heep)
4) Layla (Derek and the Dominos)
5) Reba (Phish)
6) Echoes (Pink Floyd)
7)Sultans of Swing (Dire Straits)


----------



## poodlebites

new theme = songs with 2 guitar solos!

1) Mr. Crowley (Ozzy)
2) Comfortably numb (Pink Floyd)
3) Salisbury (Uriah Heep)
4) Layla (Derek and the Dominos)
5) Reba (Phish)
6) Echoes (Pink Floyd)
7) Sultans of Swing (Dire Straits)
8) Southbound (Thin Lizzy)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

new theme = songs with 2 guitar solos!

1) Mr. Crowley (Ozzy)
2) Comfortably numb (Pink Floyd)
3) Salisbury (Uriah Heep)
4) Layla (Derek and the Dominos)
5) Reba (Phish)
6) Echoes (Pink Floyd)
7) Sultans of Swing (Dire Straits)
8) Southbound (Thin Lizzy)
9) Hound Dog (Elvis)


----------



## Art Rock

new theme = songs with 2 guitar solos!

1) Mr. Crowley (Ozzy)
2) Comfortably numb (Pink Floyd)
3) Salisbury (Uriah Heep)
4) Layla (Derek and the Dominos)
5) Reba (Phish)
6) Echoes (Pink Floyd)
7) Sultans of Swing (Dire Straits)
8) Southbound (Thin Lizzy)
9) Hound Dog (Elvis)
10) Guitar king (Hank the Knife and the Jets)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Song titles (with parentheses). Part of the official title must be between ().

1. I Didn't Know I Loved You (Till I Saw You Rock and Roll) - Gary Glitter

Yes, I know he's an awful human being. Not the point of this game.

The game's background, rules and suggestions can be found here.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Song titles (with parentheses). Part of the official title must be between ().

1. I Didn't Know I Loved You (Till I Saw You Rock and Roll) - Gary Glitter
2. (You Can Still) Rock In America - Night Ranger


----------



## Art Rock

To avoid confusion, please use the " - Act" format in this game rather than (Act). Thanks.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Song titles (with parentheses). Part of the official title must be between ().

1. I Didn't Know I Loved You (Till I Saw You Rock and Roll) - Gary Glitter
2. (You Can Still) Rock In America - Night Ranger
3. I Love You (Because You Look Like Jim Reeves) - Half Man Half Biscuit


----------



## poodlebites

Song titles (with parentheses). Part of the official title must be between ().

1. I Didn't Know I Loved You (Till I Saw You Rock and Roll) - Gary Glitter
2. (You Can Still) Rock In America - Night Ranger
3. I Love You (Because You Look Like Jim Reeves) - Half Man Half Biscuit
4. You Know My Name (Look Up The Number) - The Beatles


----------



## Rogerx

Song titles (with parentheses). Part of the official title must be between ().

1. I Didn't Know I Loved You (Till I Saw You Rock and Roll) - Gary Glitter
2. (You Can Still) Rock In America - Night Ranger
3. I Love You (Because You Look Like Jim Reeves) - Half Man Half Biscuit
4. You Know My Name (Look Up The Number) - The Beatles
5.) The Shoop Shoop Song (It’s in His Kiss)-Cher


----------



## Room2201974

Song titles (with parentheses). Part of the official title must be between ().

1) I Didn't Know I Loved You (Till I Saw You Rock and Roll) - Gary Glitter
2) (You Can Still) Rock In America - Night Ranger
3) I Love You (Because You Look Like Jim Reeves) - Half Man Half Biscuit
4) You Know My Name (Look Up The Number) - The Beatles
5) The Shoop Shoop Song (It’s in His Kiss)-Cher
6) Its The End Of The World As We Know It (And I Feel Fine) - REM


----------



## Art Rock

Song titles (with parentheses). Part of the official title must be between ().

1) I Didn't Know I Loved You (Till I Saw You Rock and Roll) - Gary Glitter
2) (You Can Still) Rock In America - Night Ranger
3) I Love You (Because You Look Like Jim Reeves) - Half Man Half Biscuit
4) You Know My Name (Look Up The Number) - The Beatles
5) The Shoop Shoop Song (It’s in His Kiss)-Cher
6) Its The End Of The World As We Know It (And I Feel Fine) - REM
7) You Took the Words Right Out of My Mouth (Hot Summer Night) - Meat Loaf


----------



## Room2201974

Song titles (with parentheses). Part of the official title must be between ().

1) I Didn't Know I Loved You (Till I Saw You Rock and Roll) - Gary Glitter
2) (You Can Still) Rock In America - Night Ranger
3) I Love You (Because You Look Like Jim Reeves) - Half Man Half Biscuit
4) You Know My Name (Look Up The Number) - The Beatles
5) The Shoop Shoop Song (It’s in His Kiss)-Cher
6) Its The End Of The World As We Know It (And I Feel Fine) - REM
7) You Took the Words Right Out of My Mouth (Hot Summer Night) - Meat Loaf
8) (I Can't Get No) Satisfaction - Stones


----------



## Rogerx

Song titles (with parentheses). Part of the official title must be between ().


Song titles (with parentheses). Part of the official title must be between ().

1) I Didn't Know I Loved You (Till I Saw You Rock and Roll) - Gary Glitter
2) (You Can Still) Rock In America - Night Ranger
3) I Love You (Because You Look Like Jim Reeves) - Half Man Half Biscuit
4) You Know My Name (Look Up The Number) - The Beatles
5) The Shoop Shoop Song (It’s in His Kiss)-Cher
6) Its The End Of The World As We Know It (And I Feel Fine) - REM
7) You Took the Words Right Out of My Mouth (Hot Summer Night) - Meat Loaf
8) (I Can't Get No) Satisfaction - Stones
9) Happy Xmas (War Is Over) John & Yoko & The Plastic Ono Band


----------



## Starving Wolf

Song titles (with parentheses). Part of the official title must be between ().

1) I Didn't Know I Loved You (Till I Saw You Rock and Roll) - Gary Glitter
2) (You Can Still) Rock In America - Night Ranger
3) I Love You (Because You Look Like Jim Reeves) - Half Man Half Biscuit
4) You Know My Name (Look Up The Number) - The Beatles
5) The Shoop Shoop Song (It’s in His Kiss)-Cher
6) Its The End Of The World As We Know It (And I Feel Fine) - REM
7) You Took the Words Right Out of My Mouth (Hot Summer Night) - Meat Loaf
8) (I Can't Get No) Satisfaction - Stones
9) Happy Xmas (War Is Over) John & Yoko & The Plastic Ono Band
10) (Don't Fear ) The Reaper - Blue Oyster Cult

I'll post a new theme in a few minutes.


----------



## Starving Wolf

new theme: songs containing whistling

1) The Stranger (Billy Joel)


----------



## Rogerx

new theme: songs containing whistling

1) The Stranger (Billy Joel)
2)Matilda Harry ( Harry Belafonte )


----------



## Art Rock

new theme: songs containing whistling

1) The Stranger (Billy Joel)
2) Matilda (Harry Belafonte)
3) Winds of change (Scorpions)


----------



## philoctetes

new theme: songs containing whistling

1) The Stranger (Billy Joel)
2) Matilda (Harry Belafonte)
3) Winds of change (Scorpions) 
4) Jealous Guy (Bryan Ferry)


----------



## Open Book

new theme: songs containing whistling

1) The Stranger (Billy Joel)
2) Matilda (Harry Belafonte)
3) Winds of change (Scorpions)
4) Jealous Guy (Bryan Ferry)
5) Reba (Phish)


----------



## Josquin13

new theme: songs containing whistling

1) The Stranger (Billy Joel)
2) Matilda (Harry Belafonte)
3) Winds of change (Scorpions)
4) Jealous Guy (Bryan Ferry)
5) Reba (Phish)
6) Sittin' on the Dock of the Bay (Otis Redding)


----------



## Bulldog

new theme: songs containing whistling

1) The Stranger (Billy Joel)
2) Matilda (Harry Belafonte)
3) Winds of change (Scorpions)
4) Jealous Guy (Bryan Ferry)
5) Reba (Phish)
6) Sittin' on the Dock of the Bay (Otis Redding)
7) Centerfold (J. Geils Band)


----------



## Art Rock

new theme: songs containing whistling

1) The Stranger (Billy Joel)
2) Matilda (Harry Belafonte)
3) Winds of change (Scorpions)
4) Jealous Guy (Bryan Ferry)
5) Reba (Phish)
6) Sittin' on the Dock of the Bay (Otis Redding)
7) Centerfold (J. Geils Band)
8) Billy don't be a Hero (Paper Lace)


----------



## philoctetes

new theme: songs containing whistling

1) The Stranger (Billy Joel)
2) Matilda (Harry Belafonte)
3) Winds of change (Scorpions)
4) Jealous Guy (Bryan Ferry)
5) Reba (Phish)
6) Sittin' on the Dock of the Bay (Otis Redding)
7) Centerfold (J. Geils Band)
8) Billy don't be a Hero (Paper Lace) 
9) How Soon is Now? (The Smiths)


----------



## Starving Wolf

new theme: songs containing whistling

1) The Stranger (Billy Joel)
2) Matilda (Harry Belafonte)
3) Winds of change (Scorpions)
4) Jealous Guy (Bryan Ferry)
5) Reba (Phish)
6) Sittin' on the Dock of the Bay (Otis Redding)
7) Centerfold (J. Geils Band)
8) Billy don't be a Hero (Paper Lace)
9) How Soon is Now? (The Smiths)
10) That Smell (Lynyrd Skynyrd)

new theme: songs featuring an accordion

1) Hocus Pocus (Focus)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

new theme: songs featuring an accordion

1) Hocus Pocus (Focus)
2) Rain Dogs (Tom Waits) ... on Big Time there is also a cool whistle


----------



## Bulldog

new theme: songs featuring an accordion

1) Hocus Pocus (Focus)
2) Rain Dogs (Tom Waits) ... on Big Time there is also a cool whistle 
3) Squeeze Box (The Who)


----------



## Art Rock

new theme: songs featuring an accordion

1) Hocus Pocus (Focus)
2) Rain Dogs (Tom Waits) 
3) Squeeze Box (The Who)
4) The Boy in the Bubble (Paul Simon)


----------



## Open Book

new theme: songs featuring an accordion

1) Hocus Pocus (Focus)
2) Rain Dogs (Tom Waits)
3) Squeeze Box (The Who)
4) The Boy in the Bubble (Paul Simon)
5) Road to Nowhere (Talking Heads)


----------



## philoctetes

new theme: songs featuring an accordion

1) Hocus Pocus (Focus)
2) Rain Dogs (Tom Waits)
3) Squeeze Box (The Who)
4) The Boy in the Bubble (Paul Simon)
5) Road to Nowhere (Talking Heads) 
6) Two Left Feet (Richard Thompson)


----------



## The Deacon

new theme: songs featuring an accordion

1) Hocus Pocus (Focus)
2) Rain Dogs (Tom Waits)
3) Squeeze Box (The Who)
4) The Boy in the Bubble (Paul Simon)
5) Road to Nowhere (Talking Heads) 
6) Two Left Feet (Richard Thompson)
7) 12 Siberian bicycles (Lars Hollmer)


----------



## Open Book

new theme: songs featuring an accordion

1) Hocus Pocus (Focus)
2) Rain Dogs (Tom Waits)
3) Squeeze Box (The Who)
4) The Boy in the Bubble (Paul Simon)
5) Road to Nowhere (Talking Heads)
6) Two Left Feet (Richard Thompson)
7) Foolish You (Kate and Anna McGarrigle)


----------



## Bulldog

new theme: songs featuring an accordion

1) Hocus Pocus (Focus)
2) Rain Dogs (Tom Waits)
3) Squeeze Box (The Who)
4) The Boy in the Bubble (Paul Simon)
5) Road to Nowhere (Talking Heads)
6) Two Left Feet (Richard Thompson)
7) Foolish You (Kate and Anna McGarrigle)
8) How Can I Be Sure (The Young Rascals)


----------



## Starving Wolf

new theme: songs featuring an accordion

1) Hocus Pocus (Focus)
2) Rain Dogs (Tom Waits)
3) Squeeze Box (The Who)
4) The Boy in the Bubble (Paul Simon)
5) Road to Nowhere (Talking Heads)
6) Two Left Feet (Richard Thompson)
7) Foolish You (Kate and Anna McGarrigle)
8) How Can I Be Sure (The Young Rascals)
9) Sorry Seems To Be The Hardest Word (Elton John)


----------



## philoctetes

new theme: songs featuring an accordion

1) Hocus Pocus (Focus)
2) Rain Dogs (Tom Waits)
3) Squeeze Box (The Who)
4) The Boy in the Bubble (Paul Simon)
5) Road to Nowhere (Talking Heads)
6) Two Left Feet (Richard Thompson)
7) Foolish You (Kate and Anna McGarrigle)
8) How Can I Be Sure (The Young Rascals)
9) Sorry Seems To Be The Hardest Word (Elton John) 
10) Galway Girl (Steve Earle)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme - vocal duets

1) Love Hurts (Gram Parsons w EmmyLou Harris)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme - vocal duets

1) Love Hurts (Gram Parsons w EmmyLou Harris)
2)I Got You Babe ( Sonny & Cher)


----------



## senza sordino

New theme - vocal duets

1) Love Hurts (Gram Parsons w EmmyLou Harris)
2) I Got You Babe ( Sonny & Cher)
3) Don't Go Breaking My Heart (Elton John and Kiki Dee)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme - vocal duets

1) Love Hurts (Gram Parsons w EmmyLou Harris)
2) I Got You Babe ( Sonny & Cher)
3) Don't Go Breaking My Heart (Elton John and Kiki Dee)
4) Broken bicycles/Junk (Anne-Sofie von Otter and Elvis Costello)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme - vocal duets

1) Love Hurts (Gram Parsons w EmmyLou Harris)
2) I Got You Babe ( Sonny & Cher)
3) Don't Go Breaking My Heart (Elton John and Kiki Dee)
4) Broken bicycles/Junk (Anne-Sofie von Otter and Elvis Costello)
5) Unforgettable ( Natalie Cole and Nat King Cole)


----------



## poodlebites

New theme - vocal duets

1) Love Hurts (Gram Parsons w EmmyLou Harris)
2) I Got You Babe ( Sonny & Cher)
3) Don't Go Breaking My Heart (Elton John and Kiki Dee)
4) Broken bicycles/Junk (Anne-Sofie von Otter and Elvis Costello)
5) Unforgettable ( Natalie Cole and Nat King Cole)
6) Bright Idea (The Boomgates)

Boomgates were a not very well known Aussie band from a few years ago. The male singer was Brendan, more known as the singer of Eddy Current Supression Ring.


----------



## Art Rock

Does #6 qualify as a duet? Would any band with two singers qualify as a duet? I doubt it.

Pending other opinions, the next is either 6 or 7:
6-7) Don't give up (Peter Gabriel and Kate Bush)


----------



## poodlebites

Art Rock said:


> Does #6 qualify as a duet? Would any band with two singers qualify as a duet? I doubt it.
> 
> Pending other opinions, the next is either 6 or 7:
> 6-7) Don't give up (Peter Gabriel and Kate Bush)


You may be right, I've misunderstood the requirement. I'll change it for this one then:

6) Something Stupid (Frank and Nancy Sinatra)


----------



## poodlebites

New theme - vocal duets

1) Love Hurts (Gram Parsons w EmmyLou Harris)
2) I Got You Babe ( Sonny & Cher)
3) Don't Go Breaking My Heart (Elton John and Kiki Dee)
4) Broken bicycles/Junk (Anne-Sofie von Otter and Elvis Costello)
5) Unforgettable ( Natalie Cole and Nat King Cole)
6) Something Stupid (Frank and Nancy Sinatra)
7) Don't give up (Peter Gabriel and Kate Bush)


----------



## Art Rock

Never mind.... poodlebites already posted the corrected board.


----------



## Bulldog

New theme - vocal duets

1) Love Hurts (Gram Parsons w EmmyLou Harris)
2) I Got You Babe ( Sonny & Cher)
3) Don't Go Breaking My Heart (Elton John and Kiki Dee)
4) Broken bicycles/Junk (Anne-Sofie von Otter and Elvis Costello)
5) Unforgettable ( Natalie Cole and Nat King Cole)
6) Something Stupid (Frank and Nancy Sinatra)
7) Don't give up (Peter Gabriel and Kate Bush)
8) You're The One That I Want (John Travolta and Olivia Newton-John)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme - vocal duets

1) Love Hurts (Gram Parsons w EmmyLou Harris)
2) I Got You Babe ( Sonny & Cher)
3) Don't Go Breaking My Heart (Elton John and Kiki Dee)
4) Broken bicycles/Junk (Anne-Sofie von Otter and Elvis Costello)
5) Unforgettable ( Natalie Cole and Nat King Cole)
6) Something Stupid (Frank and Nancy Sinatra)
7) Don't give up (Peter Gabriel and Kate Bush)
8) You're The One That I Want (John Travolta and Olivia Newton-John)
9) Aint No Mountain High Enough (Marvin Gaye and Tammi Terrell)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme - vocal duets

1) Love Hurts (Gram Parsons w EmmyLou Harris)
2) I Got You Babe ( Sonny & Cher)
3) Don't Go Breaking My Heart (Elton John and Kiki Dee)
4) Broken bicycles/Junk (Anne-Sofie von Otter and Elvis Costello)
5) Unforgettable ( Natalie Cole and Nat King Cole)
6) Something Stupid (Frank and Nancy Sinatra)
7) Don't give up (Peter Gabriel and Kate Bush)
8) You're The One That I Want (John Travolta and Olivia Newton-John)
9) Aint No Mountain High Enough (Marvin Gaye and Tammi Terrell)
10) Dancing in the streets (David Bowie and Mick Jagger)


----------



## Art Rock

Next topic: smile.  (title must contain the word smile, no variations thereof)

1) Smile (Pussycat)


----------



## Rogerx

Next topic: smile. (title must contain the word smile, no variations thereof)

1) Smile (Pussycat)
2) Smile( Harry Connick jr.)


----------



## Colin M

Next topic: smile. (title must contain the word smile, no variations thereof)

1) Smile (Pussycat)
2) Smile( Harry Connick jr.)
3) Smile a little smile for me (The Flying Machine)


----------



## Open Book

Next topic: smile. (title must contain the word smile, no variations thereof)

1) Smile (Pussycat)
2) Smile( Harry Connick jr.)
3) Smile a little smile for me (The Flying Machine)
4) Can't Smile Without You (Barry Manilow)


----------



## Art Rock

Next topic: smile. (title must contain the word smile, no variations thereof)

1) Smile (Pussycat)
2) Smile( Harry Connick jr.)
3) Smile a little smile for me (The Flying Machine)
4) Can't Smile Without You (Barry Manilow)
5) Make Me Smile [Come Up and See Me] (Steve Harley and Cockney Rebel)


----------



## Rogerx

Next topic: smile. (title must contain the word smile, no variations thereof)

1) Smile (Pussycat)
2) Smile( Harry Connick jr.)
3) Smile a little smile for me (The Flying Machine)
4) Can't Smile Without You (Barry Manilow)
5) Make Me Smile [Come Up and See Me] (Steve Harley and Cockney Rebel)
6) A Certain Smile (Johnny Mathis)


----------



## Colin M

Next topic: smile. (title must contain the word smile, no variations thereof)

1) Smile (Pussycat)
2) Smile( Harry Connick jr.)
3) Smile a little smile for me (The Flying Machine)
4) Can't Smile Without You (Barry Manilow)
5) Make Me Smile [Come Up and See Me] (Steve Harley and Cockney Rebel)
6) A Certain Smile (Johnny Mathis)
7) Make me smile (Chicago Transit Authority)


----------



## philoctetes

Next topic: smile. (title must contain the word smile, no variations thereof)

1) Smile (Pussycat)
2) Smile( Harry Connick jr.)
3) Smile a little smile for me (The Flying Machine)
4) Can't Smile Without You (Barry Manilow)
5) Make Me Smile [Come Up and See Me] (Steve Harley and Cockney Rebel)
6) A Certain Smile (Johnny Mathis)
7) Make me smile (Chicago Transit Authority) 
8) Illegal Smile (John Prine)


----------



## Art Rock

Next topic: smile. (title must contain the word smile, no variations thereof)

1) Smile (Pussycat)
2) Smile( Harry Connick jr.)
3) Smile a little smile for me (The Flying Machine)
4) Can't Smile Without You (Barry Manilow)
5) Make Me Smile [Come Up and See Me] (Steve Harley and Cockney Rebel)
6) A Certain Smile (Johnny Mathis)
7) Make me smile (Chicago Transit Authority)
8) Illegal Smile (John Prine)
9) Sweet sweet smile (Carpenters)


----------



## Josquin13

Next topic: smile. (title must contain the word smile, no variations thereof)

1) Smile (Pussycat)
2) Smile( Harry Connick jr.)
3) Smile a little smile for me (The Flying Machine)
4) Can't Smile Without You (Barry Manilow)
5) Make Me Smile [Come Up and See Me] (Steve Harley and Cockney Rebel)
6) A Certain Smile (Johnny Mathis)
7) Make me smile (Chicago Transit Authority)
8) Illegal Smile (John Prine)
9) Sweet sweet smile (Carpenters)
10) Sara smile (Hall & Oates)

New topic is pending, give me a couple of minutes...


----------



## Josquin13

New topic: songs with great drum intros,

Superstition (Stevie Wonder)


----------



## Art Rock

New topic: songs with great drum intros,

1) Superstition (Stevie Wonder)
2) Dance with the devil (Cozy Powell)

If you don't know this 70s hit, here you go:


----------



## Colin M

New topic: songs with great drum intros,

1) Superstition (Stevie Wonder)
2) Dance with the devil (Cozy Powell)
3) We're an American Band (Grand Funk Railroad)


----------



## philoctetes

New topic: songs with great drum intros,

1) Superstition (Stevie Wonder)
2) Dance with the devil (Cozy Powell)
3) We're an American Band (Grand Funk Railroad) 
4) Do It Again (Steely Dan)


----------



## Josquin13

New topic: songs with great drum intros,

1) Superstition (Stevie Wonder)
2) Dance with the devil (Cozy Powell)
3) We're an American Band (Grand Funk Railroad) 
4) Do It Again (Steely Dan)
5) When the Levee Breaks (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New topic: songs with great drum intros,

1) Superstition (Stevie Wonder)
2) Dance with the devil (Cozy Powell)
3) We're an American Band (Grand Funk Railroad) 
4) Do It Again (Steely Dan)
5) When the Levee Breaks (Led Zeppelin)
6) Hot For Teacher (Van Halen)


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

New topic: songs with great drum intros,

1) Superstition (Stevie Wonder)
2) Dance with the devil (Cozy Powell)
3) We're an American Band (Grand Funk Railroad)
4) Do It Again (Steely Dan)
5) When the Levee Breaks (Led Zeppelin)
6) Hot For Teacher (Van Halen)
7) Celestial Terrestrial Commuters (Mahavishnu Orchestra)

Short but sweet


----------



## Open Book

New topic: songs with great drum intros,

1) Superstition (Stevie Wonder)
2) Dance with the devil (Cozy Powell)
3) We're an American Band (Grand Funk Railroad)
4) Do It Again (Steely Dan)
5) When the Levee Breaks (Led Zeppelin)
6) Hot For Teacher (Van Halen)
7) Celestial Terrestrial Commuters (Mahavishnu Orchestra)
8) D'yer Mak'er (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## EdwardBast

New topic: songs with great drum intros,

1) Superstition (Stevie Wonder)
2) Dance with the devil (Cozy Powell)
3) We're an American Band (Grand Funk Railroad)
4) Do It Again (Steely Dan)
5) When the Levee Breaks (Led Zeppelin)
6) Hot For Teacher (Van Halen)
7) Celestial Terrestrial Commuters (Mahavishnu Orchestra)
8) D'yer Mak'er (Led Zeppelin)[/QUOTE]
9) Indiscipline (King Crimson)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New topic: songs with great drum intros,

1) Superstition (Stevie Wonder)
2) Dance with the devil (Cozy Powell)
3) We're an American Band (Grand Funk Railroad)
4) Do It Again (Steely Dan)
5) When the Levee Breaks (Led Zeppelin)
6) Hot For Teacher (Van Halen)
7) Celestial Terrestrial Commuters (Mahavishnu Orchestra)
8) D'yer Mak'er (Led Zeppelin)[/QUOTE]
9) Indiscipline (King Crimson)
10) Stargazer (Rainbow (Cozy Powell again))


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

new theme = night

1) Midnight Serpent (Satyricon)


----------



## fergusmcphail

1) Midnight Serpent (Satyricon)
2) Night And Day (Cole Porter)


----------



## fergusmcphail

1) Midnight Serpent (Satyricon)
2) Night And Day (Cole Porter)


----------



## philoctetes

new theme = night

1) Midnight Serpent (Satyricon) 
2) Night And Day (Cole Porter) 
3) Bring on the Night Time (Arcade Fire)


----------



## Open Book

new theme = night

1) Midnight Serpent (Satyricon)
2) Night And Day (Cole Porter)
3) Bring on the Night Time (Arcade Fire)
4) In the Evening (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Colin M

new theme = night

1) Midnight Serpent (Satyricon)
2) Night And Day (Cole Porter)
3) Bring on the Night Time (Arcade Fire)
4) In the Evening (Led Zeppelin)
5) Night in the City is Pretty (Joni Mitchell)


----------



## philoctetes

new theme = night

1) Midnight Serpent (Satyricon)
2) Night And Day (Cole Porter)
3) Bring on the Night Time (Arcade Fire)
4) In the Evening (Led Zeppelin)
5) Night in the City is Pretty (Joni Mitchell) 
6) Night Flight (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Open Book

new theme = night

1) Midnight Serpent (Satyricon)
2) Night And Day (Cole Porter)
3) Bring on the Night Time (Arcade Fire)
4) In the Evening (Led Zeppelin)
5) Night in the City is Pretty (Joni Mitchell)
6) Night Flight (Led Zeppelin)
7) Night of Fear (The Move)


----------



## Bulldog

new theme = night

1) Midnight Serpent (Satyricon)
2) Night And Day (Cole Porter)
3) Bring on the Night Time (Arcade Fire)
4) In the Evening (Led Zeppelin)
5) Night in the City is Pretty (Joni Mitchell)
6) Night Flight (Led Zeppelin)
7) Night of Fear (The Move)
8) Shadows of the Night (Pat Benatar)


----------



## senza sordino

new theme = night

1) Midnight Serpent (Satyricon)
2) Night And Day (Cole Porter)
3) Bring on the Night Time (Arcade Fire)
4) In the Evening (Led Zeppelin)
5) Night in the City is Pretty (Joni Mitchell)
6) Night Flight (Led Zeppelin)
7) Night of Fear (The Move)
8) Shadows of the Night (Pat Benatar)
9) Nights in White Satin (Moody Blues)


----------



## Open Book

new theme = night

1) Midnight Serpent (Satyricon)
2) Night And Day (Cole Porter)
3) Bring on the Night Time (Arcade Fire)
4) In the Evening (Led Zeppelin)
5) Night in the City is Pretty (Joni Mitchell)
6) Night Flight (Led Zeppelin)
7) Night of Fear (The Move)
8) Shadows of the Night (Pat Benatar)
9) Nights in White Satin (Moody Blues)
10) Because The Night (Patti Smith Group)

new theme = violence

1) You Keep It All In (Beautiful South)


----------



## Josquin13

I was too late, & erased my post.


----------



## Room2201974

new theme = violence

1) You Keep It All In (Beautiful South)
2) Daily Nightly (Monkees) - the "other" lesser known song about the 67 Sunset Strip riots.


----------



## Josquin13

new theme = violence

1) You Keep It All In (Beautiful South)
2) Daily Nightly (Monkees) - the "other" lesser known song about the 67 Sunset Strip riots.
3) What's going on (Marvin Gaye)


----------



## Starving Wolf

new theme = violence

1) You Keep It All In (Beautiful South)
2) Daily Nightly (Monkees) - the "other" lesser known song about the 67 Sunset Strip riots.
3) What's going on (Marvin Gaye)
4) Maxwell's Silver Hammer (Beatles)


----------



## Room2201974

1) You Keep It All In (Beautiful South)
2) Daily Nightly (Monkees) - the "other" lesser known song about the 67 Sunset Strip riots.
3) What's going on (Marvin Gaye)
4) Maxwell's Silver Hammer (Beatles)
5) For What Its Worth (Buffalo Springfield) - see #2


----------



## Bulldog

new theme = violence

1) You Keep It All In (Beautiful South)
2) Daily Nightly (Monkees) - the "other" lesser known song about the 67 Sunset Strip riots.
3) What's going on (Marvin Gaye)
4) Maxwell's Silver Hammer (Beatles)
5) For What Its Worth (Buffalo Springfield) - see #2
6) Gunpowder & Lead (Miranda Lambert)


----------



## Room2201974

new theme = violence

1) You Keep It All In (Beautiful South)
2) Daily Nightly (Monkees) - the "other" lesser known song about the 67 Sunset Strip riots.
3) What's going on (Marvin Gaye)
4) Maxwell's Silver Hammer (Beatles)
5) For What Its Worth (Buffalo Springfield) - see #2
6) Gunpowder & Lead (Miranda Lambert)
7) Sunday, Bloody Sunday (U2)


----------



## senza sordino

new theme = violence

1) You Keep It All In (Beautiful South)
2) Daily Nightly (Monkees) - the "other" lesser known song about the 67 Sunset Strip riots.
3) What's going on (Marvin Gaye)
4) Maxwell's Silver Hammer (Beatles)
5) For What Its Worth (Buffalo Springfield) - see #2
6) Gunpowder & Lead (Miranda Lambert)
7) Sunday, Bloody Sunday (U2)
8) Ohio (Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young)


----------



## Starving Wolf

new theme = violence

1) You Keep It All In (Beautiful South)
2) Daily Nightly (Monkees) - the "other" lesser known song about the 67 Sunset Strip riots.
3) What's going on (Marvin Gaye)
4) Maxwell's Silver Hammer (Beatles)
5) For What Its Worth (Buffalo Springfield) - see #2
6) Gunpowder & Lead (Miranda Lambert)
7) Sunday, Bloody Sunday (U2)
8) Ohio (Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young)
9) Bohemian Rhapsody (Queen)


----------



## philoctetes

new theme = violence

1) You Keep It All In (Beautiful South)
2) Daily Nightly (Monkees) - the "other" lesser known song about the 67 Sunset Strip riots.
3) What's going on (Marvin Gaye)
4) Maxwell's Silver Hammer (Beatles)
5) For What Its Worth (Buffalo Springfield) - see #2
6) Gunpowder & Lead (Miranda Lambert)
7) Sunday, Bloody Sunday (U2)
8) Ohio (Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young)
9) Bohemian Rhapsody (Queen) 
10) Fite Dem Back (Linton Kwesi Johnson)


----------



## philoctetes

new theme - thrown in jail

1) On a Monday (Leadbelly)


----------



## Bulldog

new theme - thrown in jail

1) On a Monday (Leadbelly)
2) Folsom Prison Blues (Johnny Cash)


----------



## Rogerx

new theme - thrown in jail

1) On a Monday (Leadbelly)
2) Folsom Prison Blues (Johnny Cash)
3) Institutionalized (Suicidal Tendencies)


----------



## Starving Wolf

new theme - thrown in jail

1) On a Monday (Leadbelly)
2) Folsom Prison Blues (Johnny Cash)
3) Institutionalized (Suicidal Tendencies)
4) Old Man River (Paul Robeson)


----------



## philoctetes

new theme - thrown in jail

1) On a Monday (Leadbelly)
2) Folsom Prison Blues (Johnny Cash)
3) Institutionalized (Suicidal Tendencies)
4) Old Man River (Paul Robeson) 
5) Jailhouse Rock (Elvis Presley)


----------



## Rogerx

new theme - thrown in jail

1) On a Monday (Leadbelly)
2) Folsom Prison Blues (Johnny Cash)
3) Institutionalized (Suicidal Tendencies)
4) Old Man River (Paul Robeson)
5) Jailhouse Rock (Elvis Presley)
6) Christmas in Prison (John Prine)


----------



## Starving Wolf

new theme - thrown in jail

1) On a Monday (Leadbelly)
2) Folsom Prison Blues (Johnny Cash)
3) Institutionalized (Suicidal Tendencies)
4) Old Man River (Paul Robeson)
5) Jailhouse Rock (Elvis Presley)
6) Christmas in Prison (John Prine)
7) Tie A Yellow Ribbon Round The Ole Oak Tree (Tony Orlando and Dawn)


----------



## poodlebites

new theme - thrown in jail

1) On a Monday (Leadbelly)
2) Folsom Prison Blues (Johnny Cash)
3) Institutionalized (Suicidal Tendencies)
4) Old Man River (Paul Robeson)
5) Jailhouse Rock (Elvis Presley)
6) Christmas in Prison (John Prine)
7) Tie A Yellow Ribbon Round The Ole Oak Tree (Tony Orlando and Dawn)
8) San Quentin (Johnny Cash)


----------



## Rogerx

new theme - thrown in jail

1) On a Monday (Leadbelly)
2) Folsom Prison Blues (Johnny Cash)
3) Institutionalized (Suicidal Tendencies)
4) Old Man River (Paul Robeson)
5) Jailhouse Rock (Elvis Presley)
6) Christmas in Prison (John Prine)
7) Tie A Yellow Ribbon Round The Ole Oak Tree (Tony Orlando and Dawn)
8) San Quentin (Johnny Cash)
9) Jail Guitar Doors( The Clash )


----------



## Art Rock

new theme - thrown in jail

1) On a Monday (Leadbelly)
2) Folsom Prison Blues (Johnny Cash)
3) Institutionalized (Suicidal Tendencies)
4) Old Man River (Paul Robeson)
5) Jailhouse Rock (Elvis Presley)
6) Christmas in Prison (John Prine)
7) Tie A Yellow Ribbon Round The Ole Oak Tree (Tony Orlando and Dawn)
8) San Quentin (Johnny Cash)
9) Jail Guitar Doors( The Clash )
10) Wallflower (Peter Gabriel)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: islands (title must contain the word island(s) or the name of an island)

1) Island girl (Elton John)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: islands (title must contain the word island(s) or the name of an island)

1) Island girl (Elton John)
2) I'm on an Island ( The Kinks)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: islands (title must contain the word island(s) or the name of an island)

1) Island girl (Elton John)
2) I'm on an Island ( The Kinks)
3) Enchanted Island (The Four Lads)


----------



## fergusmcphail

1) Island girl (Elton John)
2) I'm on an Island ( The Kinks)
3) Enchanted Island (The Four Lads)
4) Living In An Island (The Boomtown Rats)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: islands (title must contain the word island(s) or the name of an island)

1) Island girl (Elton John)
2) I'm on an Island ( The Kinks)
3) Enchanted Island (The Four Lads)
4) Living In An Island (The Boomtown Rats)
5) An island in the darkness (Strictly Inc - Tony Banks)

Background, rules and recommendations for this game can be found here.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: islands (title must contain the word island(s) or the name of an island)

1) Island girl (Elton John)
2) I'm on an Island ( The Kinks)
3) Enchanted Island (The Four Lads)
4) Living In An Island (The Boomtown Rats)
5) An island in the darkness (Strictly Inc - Tony Banks)
6) Make Me an Island ( Joe Dolan)


----------



## Colin M

New theme: islands (title must contain the word island(s) or the name of an island)

1) Island girl (Elton John)
2) I'm on an Island ( The Kinks)
3) Enchanted Island (The Four Lads)
4) Living In An Island (The Boomtown Rats)
5) An island in the darkness (Strictly Inc - Tony Banks)
6) Make Me an Island ( Joe Dolan)
7) Thunder Island (Jay Ferguson)


One of the principals of a great LA band in the 60’s, Spirit.... and this song features Joe Walsh (in transition from his James Gang to The Eagles) on Lead Guitar... highly recommended!


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: islands (title must contain the word island(s) or the name of an island)

1) Island girl (Elton John)
2) I'm on an Island ( The Kinks)
3) Enchanted Island (The Four Lads)
4) Living In An Island (The Boomtown Rats)
5) An island in the darkness (Strictly Inc - Tony Banks)
6) Make Me an Island ( Joe Dolan)
7) Thunder Island (Jay Ferguson) 
8) Sanibel (CSN&Y)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: islands (title must contain the word island(s) or the name of an island)

1) Island girl (Elton John)
2) I'm on an Island ( The Kinks)
3) Enchanted Island (The Four Lads)
4) Living In An Island (The Boomtown Rats)
5) An island in the darkness (Strictly Inc - Tony Banks)
6) Make Me an Island ( Joe Dolan)
7) Thunder Island (Jay Ferguson)
8) Sanibel (CSN&Y)
9) Blue Hawaii ( Elvis Presley)


----------



## The Deacon

New theme: islands (title must contain the word island(s) or the name of an island)

1) Island girl (Elton John)
2) I'm on an Island ( The Kinks)
3) Enchanted Island (The Four Lads)
4) Living In An Island (The Boomtown Rats)
5) An island in the darkness (Strictly Inc - Tony Banks)
6) Make Me an Island ( Joe Dolan)
7) Thunder Island (Jay Ferguson)
8) Sanibel (CSN&Y)
9) Blue Hawaii ( Elvis Presley)
10)Formentara Lady (King Crimson, "Islands" lp??)

New Theme: poison


----------



## Colin M

New theme: islands (title must contain the word island(s) or the name of an island)

1) Island girl (Elton John)
2) I'm on an Island ( The Kinks)
3) Enchanted Island (The Four Lads)
4) Living In An Island (The Boomtown Rats)
5) An island in the darkness (Strictly Inc - Tony Banks)
6) Make Me an Island ( Joe Dolan)
7) Thunder Island (Jay Ferguson)
8) Sanibel (CSN&Y)
9) Blue Hawaii ( Elvis Presley)
10) Lady of the Island (CSN)

New theme: Hill: title music must contain the word Hill(s)
1) Car on a Hill (Joni Mitchell)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Hill: title music must contain the word Hill(s)

1) Car on a Hill (Joni Mitchell)
2) The fool on the Hill ( Four Tops)


----------



## Colin M

New theme: Hill: title music must contain the word Hill(s)

1) Car on a Hill (Joni Mitchell)
2) The fool on the Hill ( Four Tops)
3) Joe Hill (Joan Baez)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Hill: title music must contain the word Hill(s)

1) Car on a Hill (Joni Mitchell)
2) The fool on the Hill ( Four Tops)
3) Joe Hill (Joan Baez)
4) Running Up That Hill (Kate Bush)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Hill: title music must contain the word Hill(s)

1) Car on a Hill (Joni Mitchell)
2) The fool on the Hill ( Four Tops)
3) Joe Hill (Joan Baez)
4) Running Up That Hill (Kate Bush)
5) Over the Hills and Far Away ( Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Hill: title music must contain the word Hill(s)

1) Car on a Hill (Joni Mitchell)
2) The fool on the Hill ( Four Tops)
3) Joe Hill (Joan Baez)
4) Running Up That Hill (Kate Bush)
5) Over the Hills and Far Away ( Led Zeppelin)
6) Solsbury Hill (Peter Gabriel)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Hill: title music must contain the word Hill(s)

1) Car on a Hill (Joni Mitchell)
2) The fool on the Hill ( Four Tops)
3) Joe Hill (Joan Baez)
4) Running Up That Hill (Kate Bush)
5) Over the Hills and Far Away ( Led Zeppelin)
6) Solsbury Hill (Peter Gabriel)
7) Blueberry Hill (Fats Domino)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme: Hill: title music must contain the word Hill(s)

1) Car on a Hill (Joni Mitchell)
2) The fool on the Hill ( Four Tops)
3) Joe Hill (Joan Baez)
4) Running Up That Hill (Kate Bush)
5) Over the Hills and Far Away ( Led Zeppelin)
6) Solsbury Hill (Peter Gabriel)
7) Blueberry Hill (Fats Domino) 
8) Oklahoma Hills (Woody Guthrie)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Hill: title music must contain the word Hill(s)

1) Car on a Hill (Joni Mitchell)
2) The fool on the Hill ( Four Tops)
3) Joe Hill (Joan Baez)
4) Running Up That Hill (Kate Bush)
5) Over the Hills and Far Away ( Led Zeppelin)
6) Solsbury Hill (Peter Gabriel)
7) Blueberry Hill (Fats Domino)
8) Oklahoma Hills (Woody Guthrie)
9) Kayuta Hill (Partner)

A little known Dutch band from the 70s (video).

==============================================

Background, rules and recommendations for this game can be found here.


----------



## philoctetes

New theme: Hill: title music must contain the word Hill(s)

1) Car on a Hill (Joni Mitchell)
2) The fool on the Hill ( Four Tops)
3) Joe Hill (Joan Baez)
4) Running Up That Hill (Kate Bush)
5) Over the Hills and Far Away ( Led Zeppelin)
6) Solsbury Hill (Peter Gabriel)
7) Blueberry Hill (Fats Domino)
8) Oklahoma Hills (Woody Guthrie)
9) Kayuta Hill (Partner)
10) Mansion on a Hill (Hank Williams)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme - song includes a trumpet solo

1) Shipbuilding (Elvis Costello)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme - song includes a trumpet solo

1) Shipbuilding (Elvis Costello)
2) Penny Lane (Beatles)



It's a piccolo trumpet by the way.


----------



## senza sordino

New theme - song includes a trumpet solo

1) Shipbuilding (Elvis Costello)
2) Penny Lane (Beatles)
3) At Seventeen (Janis Ian)


----------



## Open Book

New theme - song includes a trumpet solo

1) Shipbuilding (Elvis Costello)
2) Penny Lane (Beatles)
3) At Seventeen (Janis Ian)
4) I Confess (The English Beat)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme - song includes a trumpet solo

1) Shipbuilding (Elvis Costello)
2) Penny Lane (Beatles)
3) At Seventeen (Janis Ian)
4) I Confess (The English Beat)
5) Dolannes melody (Jean-Claude Borelly)




This was a big hit in continental Europe and Japan in the seventies. I remember it well.


----------



## Open Book

New theme - song includes a trumpet solo

1) Shipbuilding (Elvis Costello)
2) Penny Lane (Beatles)
3) At Seventeen (Janis Ian)
4) I Confess (The English Beat)
5) Dolannes melody (Jean-Claude Borelly)
6) Heinz Baked Beans (The Who)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme - song includes a trumpet solo

1) Shipbuilding (Elvis Costello)
2) Penny Lane (Beatles)
3) At Seventeen (Janis Ian)
4) I Confess (The English Beat)
5) Dolannes melody (Jean-Claude Borelly)
6) Houses in Motion (Talking Heads)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme - song includes a trumpet solo

1) Shipbuilding (Elvis Costello)
2) Penny Lane (Beatles)
3) At Seventeen (Janis Ian)
4) I Confess (The English Beat)
5) Dolannes melody (Jean-Claude Borelly)
6) Houses in Motion (Talking Heads)
7) Love is all you need (The Beatles)


----------



## Open Book

New theme - song includes a trumpet solo

1) Shipbuilding (Elvis Costello)
2) Penny Lane (Beatles)
3) At Seventeen (Janis Ian)
4) I Confess (The English Beat)
5) Dolannes melody (Jean-Claude Borelly)
6) Houses in Motion (Talking Heads)
7) Love is all you need (The Beatles)
8) The Last Balloon (XTC)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme - song includes a trumpet solo

1) Shipbuilding (Elvis Costello)
2) Penny Lane (Beatles)
3) At Seventeen (Janis Ian)
4) I Confess (The English Beat)
5) Dolannes melody (Jean-Claude Borelly)
6) Houses in Motion (Talking Heads)
7) Love is all you need (The Beatles)
8) The Last Balloon (XTC)
9) Cantaloop (US3)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme - song includes a trumpet solo

1) Shipbuilding (Elvis Costello)
2) Penny Lane (Beatles)
3) At Seventeen (Janis Ian)
4) I Confess (The English Beat)
5) Dolannes melody (Jean-Claude Borelly)
6) Houses in Motion (Talking Heads)
7) Love is all you need (The Beatles)
8) The Last Balloon (XTC)
9) Cantaloop (US3)
10) But Not For Me ( Chet Baker)


----------



## Rogerx

subject withdrawn.


----------



## Art Rock

New topic: one word titles that are the given name of a man. No names to be repeated.

1) Daniel (Elton John)


----------



## Rogerx

New topic: one word titles that are the given name of a man. No names to be repeated.

1) Daniel (Elton John)
2) Jesse (Carly Simon)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New topic: one word titles that are the given name of a man. No names to be repeated.

1) Daniel (Elton John)
2) Jesse (Carly Simon)
3) Eddie (TNT)


----------



## Josquin13

New topic: one word titles that are the given name of a man. No names to be repeated.

1) Daniel (Elton John)
2) Jesse (Carly Simon)
3) Eddie (TNT)
4) Carey (Joni Mitchell)


----------



## fergusmcphail

1) Daniel (Elton John)
2) Jesse (Carly Simon)
3) Eddie (TNT)
4) Carey (Joni Mitchell)
5) James (Billy Joel)


----------



## Art Rock

*Please copy the theme for every post. Thanks.
*
New topic: one word titles that are the given name of a man. No names to be repeated.

1) Daniel (Elton John)
2) Jesse (Carly Simon)
3) Eddie (TNT)
4) Carey (Joni Mitchell)
5) James (Billy Joel)
6) Christian (China Crisis)


----------



## Rogerx

New topic: one word titles that are the given name of a man. No names to be repeated.

1) Daniel (Elton John)
2) Jesse (Carly Simon)
3) Eddie (TNT)
4) Carey (Joni Mitchell)
5) James (Billy Joel)
6) Christian (China Crisis)
7) Vincent( Don McLean)


----------



## Art Rock

New topic: one word titles that are the given name of a man. No names to be repeated.

1) Daniel (Elton John)
2) Jesse (Carly Simon)
3) Eddie (TNT)
4) Carey (Joni Mitchell)
5) James (Billy Joel)
6) Christian (China Crisis)
7) Vincent( Don McLean)
8) Sebastian (Cockney Rebel)


----------



## Room2201974

New topic: one word titles that are the given name of a man. No names to be repeated.

1) Daniel (Elton John)
2) Jesse (Carly Simon)
3) Eddie (TNT)
4) Carey (Joni Mitchell)
5) James (Billy Joel)
6) Christian (China Crisis)
7) Vincent( Don McLean)
8) Sebastian (Cockney Rebel)
9) Willy (Joni Mitchell)


----------



## Rogerx

New topic: one word titles that are the given name of a man. No names to be repeated.

1) Daniel (Elton John)
2) Jesse (Carly Simon)
3) Eddie (TNT)
4) Carey (Joni Mitchell)
5) James (Billy Joel)
6) Christian (China Crisis)
7) Vincent( Don McLean)
8) Sebastian (Cockney Rebel)
9) Willy (Joni Mitchell)
10) Ben (Michael Jackson) 

Feel free opening a new one.


----------



## Room2201974

New topic, songs with the word "alive" in the title.


1) I'm Alive (Hollies)


----------



## Open Book

New topic, songs with the word "alive" in the title.


1) I'm Alive (Hollies)
2) Susannah's Still Alive (The Kinks)


----------



## Rogerx

New topic, songs with the word "alive" in the title.


1) I'm Alive (Hollies)
2) Suzannah's Still Alive (The Kinks)
3) Stayin' Alive (Bee Gees)


----------



## Art Rock

New topic, songs with the word "alive" in the title.


1) I'm Alive (Hollies)
2) Suzannah's Still Alive (The Kinks)
3) Stayin' Alive (Bee Gees)
4) Alive and kicking (Simple Minds)


----------



## Room2201974

New topic, songs with the word "alive" in the title.


1) I'm Alive (Hollies)
2) Suzannah's Still Alive (The Kinks)
3) Stayin' Alive (Bee Gees)
4) Alive and kicking (Simple Minds)
5) Wanted Dead Or Alive (Bon Jovi)


----------



## Open Book

New topic, songs with the word "alive" in the title.


1) I'm Alive (Hollies)
2) Suzannah's Still Alive (The Kinks)
3) Stayin' Alive (Bee Gees)
4) Alive and kicking (Simple Minds)
5) Wanted Dead Or Alive (Bon Jovi)
6) Love Is Alive (Gary Wright)


----------



## Josquin13

New topic, songs with the word "alive" in the title.


1) I'm Alive (Hollies)
2) Suzannah's Still Alive (The Kinks)
3) Stayin' Alive (Bee Gees)
4) Alive and kicking (Simple Minds)
5) Wanted Dead Or Alive (Bon Jovi)
6) Love Is Alive (Gary Wright)
7) Alive (Pearl Jam)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New topic, songs with the word "alive" in the title.


1) I'm Alive (Hollies)
2) Suzannah's Still Alive (The Kinks)
3) Stayin' Alive (Bee Gees)
4) Alive and kicking (Simple Minds)
5) Wanted Dead Or Alive (Bon Jovi)
6) Love Is Alive (Gary Wright)
7) Alive (Pearl Jam)
8) Keep Yourself Alive (Queen)


----------



## Art Rock

New topic, songs with the word "alive" in the title.


1) I'm Alive (Hollies)
2) Suzannah's Still Alive (The Kinks)
3) Stayin' Alive (Bee Gees)
4) Alive and kicking (Simple Minds)
5) Wanted Dead Or Alive (Bon Jovi)
6) Love Is Alive (Gary Wright)
7) Alive (Pearl Jam)
8) Keep Yourself Alive (Queen)
9) Born to Be Alive (Patrick Hernandez)


----------



## Josquin13

New topic, songs with the word "alive" in the title.


1) I'm Alive (Hollies)
2) Suzannah's Still Alive (The Kinks)
3) Stayin' Alive (Bee Gees)
4) Alive and kicking (Simple Minds)
5) Wanted Dead Or Alive (Bon Jovi)
6) Love Is Alive (Gary Wright)
7) Alive (Pearl Jam)
8) Keep Yourself Alive (Queen)
9) Born to Be Alive (Patrick Hernandez)
10) So Alive (Ryan Adams)


----------



## Josquin13

New Topic - Songs with cool saxophone rifts:

1. Smooth Operator (Sade)


----------



## Bulldog

New Topic - Songs with cool saxophone rifts:

1. Smooth Operator (Sade)
2. Brown Sugar (The Rolling Stones)


----------



## Art Rock

We've done "rock songs w/ sax solos that don't suck", which comes very close to the present subject.

Let's not use the following songs from that game:
_1) Aja (Steely Dan)
2) Whatever Gets You Thru The Night (John Lennon)
3) Born To Run (Bruce Springsteen)
4) Money (Pink Floyd)
5) Baker Street (Gerry Rafferty)
6) Your Latest Trick (Dire Straits)
7) Freeway of Love (Aretha Franklin)
8) Young Americans (David Bowie)
9) Brown Sugar (The Rolling Stones)
10) The logical song (Supertramp)_

Brown sugar was posted before this post, so we can keep that one.


----------



## Art Rock

New Topic - Songs with cool saxophone rifts:

1. Smooth Operator (Sade)
2. Brown Sugar (The Rolling Stones)
3. Give a little bit (Supertramp)


----------



## Room2201974

New Topic - Songs with cool saxophone rifts:

1. Smooth Operator (Sade)
2. Brown Sugar (The Rolling Stones)
3. Give a little bit (Supertramp)
4. Can't You Hear Me Knocking (Stones)


----------



## Open Book

New Topic - Songs with cool saxophone rifts:

1. Smooth Operator (Sade)
2. Brown Sugar (The Rolling Stones)
3. Give a little bit (Supertramp)
4. Can't You Hear Me Knocking (Stones)
5. Sugar & Stress (The English Beat)


----------



## Bulldog

New Topic - Songs with cool saxophone rifts:

1. Smooth Operator (Sade)
2. Brown Sugar (The Rolling Stones)
3. Give a little bit (Supertramp)
4. Can't You Hear Me Knocking (Stones)
5. Sugar & Stress (The English Beat)
6. Who Can It Be Now (Men at Work)


----------



## fergusmcphail

1. Smooth Operator (Sade)
2. Brown Sugar (The Rolling Stones)
3. Give a little bit (Supertramp)
4. Can't You Hear Me Knocking (Stones)
5. Sugar & Stress (The English Beat)
6. Who Can It Be Now (Men at Work)
7. Baker Street (Gerry Rafferty)


----------



## philoctetes

New Topic - Songs with cool saxophone rifts:

1. Smooth Operator (Sade)
2. Brown Sugar (The Rolling Stones)
3. Give a little bit (Supertramp)
4. Can't You Hear Me Knocking (Stones)
5. Sugar & Stress (The English Beat)
6. Who Can It Be Now (Men at Work) 
7. Baker Street (Gerry Rafferty) 
8. Shotgun (Jr Walker & The All-Stars)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New Topic - Songs with cool saxophone rifts:

1. Smooth Operator (Sade)
2. Brown Sugar (The Rolling Stones)
3. Give a little bit (Supertramp)
4. Can't You Hear Me Knocking (Stones)
5. Sugar & Stress (The English Beat)
6. Who Can It Be Now (Men at Work) 
7. Baker Street (Gerry Rafferty) 
8. Shotgun (Jr Walker & The All-Stars)
9. Dissonant (Satyricon)


----------



## philoctetes

New Topic - Songs with cool saxophone rifts:

1. Smooth Operator (Sade)
2. Brown Sugar (The Rolling Stones)
3. Give a little bit (Supertramp)
4. Can't You Hear Me Knocking (Stones)
5. Sugar & Stress (The English Beat)
6. Who Can It Be Now (Men at Work)
7. Baker Street (Gerry Rafferty)
8. Shotgun (Jr Walker & The All-Stars)
9. Dissonant (Satyricon) 
10. Return of Django (Lee Perry)


----------



## philoctetes

new theme - solos by guest guitarists 

1) Concrete Jungle (Bob Marley / Wayne Perkins)


----------



## Josquin13

new theme - solos by guest guitarists

1) Concrete Jungle (Bob Marley / Wayne Perkins)
2) While my guitar gently weeps (The Beatles/Eric Clapton)

(I'm surprised that Pink Floyd didn't make the saxophone list--"Us and Them", "Shine on you crazy diamond"...









)


----------



## senza sordino

new theme - solos by guest guitarists 

1) Concrete Jungle (Bob Marley / Wayne Perkins)
2) While my guitar gently weeps (The Beatles/Eric Clapton)
3) Beat it (Michael Jackson / Eddie Van Halen)


----------



## Rogerx

new theme - solos by guest guitarists

1) Concrete Jungle (Bob Marley / Wayne Perkins)
2) While my guitar gently weeps (The Beatles/Eric Clapton)
3) Beat it (Michael Jackson / Eddie Van Halen)
5) Addicted to Love - Robert Palmer)Solo by Duran Duran's guitarist Andy Taylor -


----------



## ldiat

new theme - solos by guest guitarists

1) Concrete Jungle (Bob Marley / Wayne Perkins)
2) While my guitar gently weeps (The Beatles/Eric Clapton)
3) Beat it (Michael Jackson / Eddie Van Halen)
5) Addicted to Love - Robert Palmer)Solo by Duran Duran's guitarist Andy Taylor -
6)Layla, Derek and the Dominos, Duane Allman


----------



## Art Rock

Josquin13 said:


> I'm surprised that Pink Floyd didn't make the saxophone list--"Us and Them", "Shine on you crazy diamond"...


One of these can take the place of Gerry Rafferty, whose song should not have been included.


----------



## Art Rock

Correcting the current list, and adding mine:

new theme - solos by guest guitarists

1) Concrete Jungle (Bob Marley / Wayne Perkins)
2) While my guitar gently weeps (The Beatles / Eric Clapton)
3) Beat it (Michael Jackson / Eddie Van Halen)
4) Addicted to Love (Robert Palmer / Duran Duran's guitarist Andy Taylor)
5) Layla (Derek and the Dominos / Duane Allman)
6) Man from Manhattan (Eddie Howell / Queen's Brian May)


----------



## Josquin13

new theme - solos by guest guitarists

1) Concrete Jungle (Bob Marley / Wayne Perkins)
2) While my guitar gently weeps (The Beatles / Eric Clapton)
3) Beat it (Michael Jackson / Eddie Van Halen)
4) Addicted to Love (Robert Palmer / Duran Duran's guitarist Andy Taylor)
5) Layla (Derek and the Dominos / Duane Allman)
6) Man from Manhattan (Eddie Howell / Queen's Brian May)
7) Change Partners (Stephen Stills/Jerry Garcia)

(Another saxophone song that I like is Roxy Music's Avalon: 



.)


----------



## Room2201974

new theme - solos by guest guitarists

1) Concrete Jungle (Bob Marley / Wayne Perkins)
2) While my guitar gently weeps (The Beatles / Eric Clapton)
3) Beat it (Michael Jackson / Eddie Van Halen)
4) Addicted to Love (Robert Palmer / Duran Duran's guitarist Andy Taylor)
5) Layla (Derek and the Dominos / Duane Allman)
6) Man from Manhattan (Eddie Howell / Queen's Brian May)
7) Change Partners (Stephen Stills/Jerry Garcia)
8) Sister Madly (Crowded House / Richard Thompson)


----------



## Rogerx

new theme - solos by guest guitarists

1) Concrete Jungle (Bob Marley / Wayne Perkins)
2) While my guitar gently weeps (The Beatles / Eric Clapton)
3) Beat it (Michael Jackson / Eddie Van Halen)
4) Addicted to Love (Robert Palmer / Duran Duran's guitarist Andy Taylor)
5) Layla (Derek and the Dominos / Duane Allman)
6) Man from Manhattan (Eddie Howell / Queen's Brian May)
7) Change Partners (Stephen Stills/Jerry Garcia)
8) Sister Madly (Crowded House / Richard Thompson)
9) Champagne Supernova( Oasis-Paul Weller)


----------



## Room2201974

new theme - solos by guest guitarists

1) Concrete Jungle (Bob Marley / Wayne Perkins)
2) While my guitar gently weeps (The Beatles / Eric Clapton)
3) Beat it (Michael Jackson / Eddie Van Halen)
4) Addicted to Love (Robert Palmer / Duran Duran's guitarist Andy Taylor)
5) Layla (Derek and the Dominos / Duane Allman)
6) Man from Manhattan (Eddie Howell / Queen's Brian May)
7) Change Partners (Stephen Stills/Jerry Garcia)
8) Sister Madly (Crowded House / Richard Thompson)
9) Champagne Supernova( Oasis-Paul Weller)
10) Here Comes The Night (Them featuring Van Morrison / Jimmy Page)

New theme: songs about other rock/pop stars not Elvis or the Beatles. Include who the song was written for/about.

1) Rock and Roll Woman (Buffalo Springfield / Grace Slick)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs about other rock/pop stars not Elvis or the Beatles. Include who the song was written for/about.

1) Rock and Roll Woman (Buffalo Springfield / Grace Slick)
2) Killing Me Softly with His Song (Lori Lieberman / Don McLean)


----------



## Colin M

New theme: songs about other rock/pop stars not Elvis or the Beatles. Include who the song was written for/about.

1) Rock and Roll Woman (Buffalo Springfield / Grace Slick)
2) Killing Me Softly with His Song (Lori Lieberman / Don McLean)
3) My Old Man (Joni Mitchell/Graham Nash)


----------



## The Deacon

New Topic - Songs with cool saxophone rifts:

1. Smooth Operator (Sade)
2. Brown Sugar (The Rolling Stones)
3. Give a little bit (Supertramp)
4. Can't You Hear Me Knocking (Stones)
5. Sugar & Stress (The English Beat)
6. Who Can It Be Now (Men at Work) 
7. Baker Street (Gerry Rafferty) 
8. Shotgun (Jr Walker & The All-Stars)
9. kick me Quick (Head)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs about other rock/pop stars not Elvis or the Beatles. Include who the song was written for/about.

1) Rock and Roll Woman (Buffalo Springfield / Grace Slick)
2) Killing Me Softly with His Song (Lori Lieberman / Don McLean)
3) My Old Man (Joni Mitchell/Graham Nash)
4) Suite: Judy Blue Eyes (Judy Collins / Crosby Stills and Nash)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: songs about other rock/pop stars not Elvis or the Beatles. Include who the song was written for/about.

1) Rock and Roll Woman (Buffalo Springfield / Grace Slick)
2) Killing Me Softly with His Song (Lori Lieberman / Don McLean)
3) My Old Man (Joni Mitchell/Graham Nash)
4) Suite: Judy Blue Eyes (Judy Collins / Crosby Stills and Nash)
5) Life In A Northern Town (Dream Academy / Nick Drake)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme: songs about other rock/pop stars not Elvis or the Beatles. Include who the song was written for/about.

1) Rock and Roll Woman (Buffalo Springfield / Grace Slick)
2) Killing Me Softly with His Song (Lori Lieberman / Don McLean)
3) My Old Man (Joni Mitchell/Graham Nash)
4) Suite: Judy Blue Eyes (Judy Collins / Crosby Stills and Nash)
5) Life In A Northern Town (Dream Academy / Nick Drake) 
6) Ft Worth Blues (Steve Earle / Townes van Zandt)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme: songs about other rock/pop stars not Elvis or the Beatles. Include who the song was written for/about.

1) Rock and Roll Woman (Buffalo Springfield / Grace Slick)
2) Killing Me Softly with His Song (Lori Lieberman / Don McLean)
3) My Old Man (Joni Mitchell/Graham Nash)
4) Suite: Judy Blue Eyes (Judy Collins / Crosby Stills and Nash)
5) Life In A Northern Town (Dream Academy / Nick Drake) 
6) Ft Worth Blues (Steve Earle / Townes van Zandt)
7) Oh, Thank you Great Spirit (Chicago/Jimi Hendrix)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: songs about other rock/pop stars not Elvis or the Beatles. Include who the song was written for/about.

1) Rock and Roll Woman (Buffalo Springfield / Grace Slick)
2) Killing Me Softly with His Song (Lori Lieberman / Don McLean)
3) My Old Man (Joni Mitchell/Graham Nash)
4) Suite: Judy Blue Eyes (Judy Collins / Crosby Stills and Nash)
5) Life In A Northern Town (Dream Academy / Nick Drake) 
6) Ft Worth Blues (Steve Earle / Townes van Zandt)
7) Oh, Thank you Great Spirit (Chicago/Jimi Hendrix)
8) Rocket (Def Leppard/a whole bunch!)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs about other rock/pop stars not Elvis or the Beatles. Include who the song was written for/about.

1) Rock and Roll Woman (Buffalo Springfield / Grace Slick)
2) Killing Me Softly with His Song (Lori Lieberman / Don McLean)
3) My Old Man (Joni Mitchell/Graham Nash)
4) Suite: Judy Blue Eyes (Judy Collins / Crosby Stills and Nash)
5) Life In A Northern Town (Dream Academy / Nick Drake)
6) Ft Worth Blues (Steve Earle / Townes van Zandt)
7) Oh, Thank you Great Spirit (Chicago/Jimi Hendrix)
8) Rocket (Def Leppard/a whole bunch!)
9) American Pie (Buddy Holly / Don McLean)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: songs about other rock/pop stars not Elvis or the Beatles. Include who the song was written for/about.

1) Rock and Roll Woman (Buffalo Springfield / Grace Slick)
2) Killing Me Softly with His Song (Lori Lieberman / Don McLean)
3) My Old Man (Joni Mitchell/Graham Nash)
4) Suite: Judy Blue Eyes (Judy Collins / Crosby Stills and Nash)
5) Life In A Northern Town (Dream Academy / Nick Drake)
6) Ft Worth Blues (Steve Earle / Townes van Zandt)
7) Oh, Thank you Great Spirit (Chicago/Jimi Hendrix)
8) Rocket (Def Leppard/a whole bunch!)
9) American Pie (Buddy Holly / Don McLean)
10) Song For Bob Dylan (David Bowie)

New theme: songs with a banjo

1) Heart Like a Wheel (Kate and Anna McGarrigle)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: songs with a banjo

1) Heart Like a Wheel (Kate and Anna McGarrigle)
2) Myr (Taake) black metal with a banjo solo


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: songs with a banjo

1) Heart Like a Wheel (Kate and Anna McGarrigle)
2) Myr (Taake) black metal with a banjo solo 
3) Old Man (Neil Young)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs with a banjo

1) Heart Like a Wheel (Kate and Anna McGarrigle)
2) Myr (Taake) black metal with a banjo solo 
3) Old Man (Neil Young)
4) Lifeboy (Phish)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme: songs with a banjo

1) Heart Like a Wheel (Kate and Anna McGarrigle)
2) Myr (Taake) black metal with a banjo solo 
3) Old Man (Neil Young)
4) Lifeboy (Phish)
5) Ghosts that we knew (Mumford & Sons)

(I like the banjo part on this song: 



)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: songs with a banjo

1) Heart Like a Wheel (Kate and Anna McGarrigle)
2) Myr (Taake) black metal with a banjo solo
3) Old Man (Neil Young)
4) Lifeboy (Phish)
5) Ghosts that we knew (Mumford & Sons)
6) Spar Wid Me (English Beat)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: songs with a banjo

1) Heart Like a Wheel (Kate and Anna McGarrigle)
2) Myr (Taake) black metal with a banjo solo
3) Old Man (Neil Young)
4) Lifeboy (Phish)
5) Ghosts that we knew (Mumford & Sons)
6) Spar Wid Me (English Beat)
7) Bluebird (Buffalo Springfield)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs with a banjo

1) Heart Like a Wheel (Kate and Anna McGarrigle)
2) Myr (Taake) black metal with a banjo solo
3) Old Man (Neil Young)
4) Lifeboy (Phish)
5) Ghosts that we knew (Mumford & Sons)
6) Spar Wid Me (English Beat)
7) Bluebird (Buffalo Springfield)
8) Apple Jack( Dolly Parton)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs with a banjo

1) Heart Like a Wheel (Kate and Anna McGarrigle)
2) Myr (Taake) black metal with a banjo solo
3) Old Man (Neil Young)
4) Lifeboy (Phish)
5) Ghosts that we knew (Mumford & Sons)
6) Spar Wid Me (English Beat)
7) Bluebird (Buffalo Springfield)
8) Apple Jack( Dolly Parton)
9) Scent of a Mule (Phish)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs with a banjo

1) Heart Like a Wheel (Kate and Anna McGarrigle)
2) Myr (Taake) black metal with a banjo solo
3) Old Man (Neil Young)
4) Lifeboy (Phish)
5) Ghosts that we knew (Mumford & Sons)
6) Spar Wid Me (English Beat)
7) Bluebird (Buffalo Springfield)
8) Apple Jack( Dolly Parton)
9) Scent of a Mule (Phish)
10) Excuse Me ( Peter Gabriel) (banjo played by Robert Fripp!!!)


New theme : Songs with/ about Purple


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme : Songs with/ about Purple

1) Purple Mountain's Majesty (TNT)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme : Songs with/ about Purple

1) Purple Mountain's Majesty (TNT)
2) America The Beautiful (Ray Charles) "For purple mountain majesties"


----------



## Open Book

New theme : Songs with/ about Purple

1) Purple Mountain's Majesty (TNT)
2) America The Beautiful (Ray Charles) "For purple mountain majesties"
3) Purple Rain (Prince)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme : Songs with/ about Purple

1) Purple Mountain's Majesty (TNT)
2) America The Beautiful (Ray Charles) "For purple mountain majesties"
3) Purple Rain (Prince)
4) Purple Haze (Jimi Hendrix)


----------



## The Deacon

New theme : Songs with/ about Purple

1) Purple Mountain's Majesty (TNT)
2) America The Beautiful (Ray Charles) "For purple mountain majesties"
3) Purple Rain (Prince)
4) Purple Haze (Jimi Hendrix)
5) Lydia Purple (Collectors)
6) Purple airport of love (Crazy World of Arther brown)
7) Valley of the Purple (the Purple Things)
8) South California Purples (Freedom)
9) Vapeur Mauve (the Haunted)
10)Lilac hand of menthol Dan (John's Children)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme : Songs with/ about Purple

1) Purple Mountain's Majesty (TNT)
2) America The Beautiful (Ray Charles) "For purple mountain majesties"
3) Purple Rain (Prince)
4) Purple Haze (Jimi Hendrix)
5) Deep Purple (April Stevens and Nino Tempo)


----------



## Open Book

New theme : Songs with/ about Purple

1) Purple Mountain's Majesty (TNT)
2) America The Beautiful (Ray Charles) "For purple mountain majesties"
3) Purple Rain (Prince)
4) Purple Haze (Jimi Hendrix)
5) Deep Purple (April Stevens and Nino Tempo)
6) The Purple People Eater (Sheb Wooley)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme : Songs with/ about Purple

1) Purple Mountain's Majesty (TNT)
2) America The Beautiful (Ray Charles) "For purple mountain majesties"
3) Purple Rain (Prince)
4) Purple Haze (Jimi Hendrix)
5) Deep Purple (April Stevens and Nino Tempo)
6) The Purple People Eater (Sheb Wooley)
7) Purple Sky (Kid Rock)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme : Songs with/ about Purple

1) Purple Mountain's Majesty (TNT)
2) America The Beautiful (Ray Charles) "For purple mountain majesties"
3) Purple Rain (Prince)
4) Purple Haze (Jimi Hendrix)
5) Deep Purple (April Stevens and Nino Tempo)
6) The Purple People Eater (Sheb Wooley)
7) Purple Sky (Kid Rock)
8) Lavender blue (Marillion)




Lavender is defined as "a light purple"


----------



## Josquin13

New theme : Songs with/ about Purple

1) Purple Mountain's Majesty (TNT)
2) America The Beautiful (Ray Charles) "For purple mountain majesties"
3) Purple Rain (Prince)
4) Purple Haze (Jimi Hendrix)
5) Deep Purple (April Stevens and Nino Tempo)
6) The Purple People Eater (Sheb Wooley)
7) Purple Sky (Kid Rock)
8) Lavender blue (Marillion)
9) Purple Heather (Van Morrison)


----------



## Open Book

New theme : Songs with/ about Purple

1) Purple Mountain's Majesty (TNT)
2) America The Beautiful (Ray Charles) "For purple mountain majesties"
3) Purple Rain (Prince)
4) Purple Haze (Jimi Hendrix)
5) Deep Purple (April Stevens and Nino Tempo)
6) The Purple People Eater (Sheb Wooley)
7) Purple Sky (Kid Rock)
8) Lavender blue (Marillion)
9) Purple Heather (Van Morrison)
10) Violet Hill (Coldplay)

New theme: Titles or lyrics that contain the man's name Jack

1) Do It Again (Steely Dan)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Titles or lyrics that contain the man's name Jack

1) Do It Again (Steely Dan)
2) Happy Jack (The Who)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: Titles or lyrics that contain the man's name Jack

1) Do It Again (Steely Dan)
2) Happy Jack (The Who)
3) Hit The Road Jack (Ray Charles)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme: Titles or lyrics that contain the man's name Jack

1) Do It Again (Steely Dan)
2) Happy Jack (The Who)
3) Hit The Road Jack (Ray Charles) 
4) Jack Straw (Grateful Dead)


----------



## The Deacon

New theme: Titles or lyrics that contain the man's name Jack

1) Do It Again (Steely Dan)
2) Happy Jack (The Who)
3) Hit The Road Jack (Ray Charles) 
4) Jack Straw (Grateful Dead)
5) Jumping jack Flash (Alex harvey)
6) Grocer Jack's Dream (Mark Wirtz)
7) Jack in the Box (The Jackpots)
8) My Friend Jack (The Smoke)
9) Jack in the Green (Jethro Tull)
10) Long-haired Un-square Duce Called Jack (Manfred Mann)


New Theme: poison


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Titles or lyrics that contain the man's name Jack

1) Do It Again (Steely Dan)
2) Happy Jack (The Who)
3) Hit The Road Jack (Ray Charles) 
4) Jack Straw (Grateful Dead)
5) Captain Jack (Billy Joel)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Titles or lyrics that contain the man's name Jack

1) Do It Again (Steely Dan)
2) Happy Jack (The Who)
3) Hit The Road Jack (Ray Charles)
4) Jack Straw (Grateful Dead)
5) Captain Jack (Billy Joel)
6) Jack the lad ( Pet shop boys)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme: Titles or lyrics that contain the man's name Jack

1) Do It Again (Steely Dan)
2) Happy Jack (The Who)
3) Hit The Road Jack (Ray Charles)
4) Jack Straw (Grateful Dead)
5) Captain Jack (Billy Joel)
6) Jack the lad ( Pet shop boys) 
7) The House That Jack Built (Aretha)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Titles or lyrics that contain the man's name Jack

1) Do It Again (Steely Dan)
2) Happy Jack (The Who)
3) Hit The Road Jack (Ray Charles)
4) Jack Straw (Grateful Dead)
5) Captain Jack (Billy Joel)
6) Jack the lad ( Pet shop boys) 
7) The House That Jack Built (Aretha)
8) Jack and Diane (John Mellencamp)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: Titles or lyrics that contain the man's name Jack

1) Do It Again (Steely Dan)
2) Happy Jack (The Who)
3) Hit The Road Jack (Ray Charles)
4) Jack Straw (Grateful Dead)
5) Captain Jack (Billy Joel)
6) Jack the lad ( Pet shop boys) 
7) The House That Jack Built (Aretha)
8) Jack and Diane (John Mellencamp)
9) My Name is Jack (Manfred Mann)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Titles or lyrics that contain the man's name Jack

1) Do It Again (Steely Dan)
2) Happy Jack (The Who)
3) Hit The Road Jack (Ray Charles)
4) Jack Straw (Grateful Dead)
5) Captain Jack (Billy Joel)
6) Jack the lad ( Pet shop boys)
7) The House That Jack Built (Aretha)
8) Jack and Diane (John Mellencamp)
9) My Name is Jack (Manfred Mann)
10) Cracker Jack ( Dolly Parton)


New theme: Songs about marriage


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Songs about marriage

1) Matrimony (Gilbert O'Sullivan)

Background, rules and suggestions of the game are here.


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: Songs about marriage

1) Matrimony (Gilbert O'Sullivan)
2) Chapel of Love (The Dixie Cups)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs about marriage

1) Matrimony (Gilbert O'Sullivan)
2) Chapel of Love (The Dixie Cups)
3) Love and Marriage ( Frank Sinatra)


----------



## fergusmcphail

1) Matrimony (Gilbert O'Sullivan)
2) Chapel of Love (The Dixie Cups)
3) Love and Marriage ( Frank Sinatra)
4) Wedding Bells (Godley & Creme)


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Songs about marriage

1) Matrimony (Gilbert O'Sullivan)
2) Chapel of Love (The Dixie Cups)
3) Love and Marriage ( Frank Sinatra)
4) Wedding Bells (Godley & Creme)
5) White Wedding (Billy Idol)


----------



## Art Rock

Songs about marriage

1) Matrimony (Gilbert O'Sullivan)
2) Chapel of Love (The Dixie Cups)
3) Love and Marriage ( Frank Sinatra)
4) Wedding Bells (Godley & Creme)
5) White Wedding (Billy Idol)
6) Wedding Day (Tori Amos)


----------



## Rogerx

Songs about marriage

1) Matrimony (Gilbert O'Sullivan)
2) Chapel of Love (The Dixie Cups)
3) Love and Marriage ( Frank Sinatra)
4) Wedding Bells (Godley & Creme)
5) White Wedding (Billy Idol)
6) Wedding Day (Tori Amos)
7) They Just Got Married (Randy Newman)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Songs about marriage

1) Matrimony (Gilbert O'Sullivan)
2) Chapel of Love (The Dixie Cups)
3) Love and Marriage ( Frank Sinatra)
4) Wedding Bells (Godley & Creme)
5) White Wedding (Billy Idol)
6) Wedding Day (Tori Amos)
7) They Just Got Married (Randy Newman)
8) Love Rears It's Ugly Head (Living Colour)


----------



## Art Rock

Songs about marriage

1) Matrimony (Gilbert O'Sullivan)
2) Chapel of Love (The Dixie Cups)
3) Love and Marriage ( Frank Sinatra)
4) Wedding Bells (Godley & Creme)
5) White Wedding (Billy Idol)
6) Wedding Day (Tori Amos)
7) They Just Got Married (Randy Newman)
8) Love Rears It's Ugly Head (Living Colour)
9) D.I.V.O.R.C.E. (Tammy Wynette)


----------



## Rogerx

Songs about marriage

1) Matrimony (Gilbert O'Sullivan)
2) Chapel of Love (The Dixie Cups)
3) Love and Marriage ( Frank Sinatra)
4) Wedding Bells (Godley & Creme)
5) White Wedding (Billy Idol)
6) Wedding Day (Tori Amos)
7) They Just Got Married (Randy Newman)
8) Love Rears It's Ugly Head (Living Colour)
9) D.I.V.O.R.C.E. (Tammy Wynette)
10) With This Ring( The Platters)

Feel free opening a new theme


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme = free

1) Free For All (Ted Nugent)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = free

1) Free For All (Ted Nugent)
2) I want to break free (Queen)

Background, rules and suggestions of the game are here.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = free

1) Free For All (Ted Nugent)
2) I want to break free (Queen)
3) Free Ride ( Edgar Winter Group)


----------



## The Deacon

New theme = free

1) Free For All (Ted Nugent)
2) I want to break free (Queen)
3) Free Ride ( Edgar Winter Group)
4) Days when we are free (Mashmakan)
5) Free (Mecki Mark Men)
6) Free (The Petards)
7) I'm gonna be free (The Free Spirits)
8) Free Bass (Firebirds)
9) Stone Free (Hendrix)
10) I feel free (Cream)


New theme: poison


----------



## The Deacon

New theme = poison

1) Poison Ivy (Rolling Stones)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme = free

1) Free For All (Ted Nugent)
2) I want to break free (Queen)
3) Free Ride ( Edgar Winter Group)
4) I'm Free (Who)


----------



## Open Book

New theme = free

1) Free For All (Ted Nugent)
2) I want to break free (Queen)
3) Free Ride ( Edgar Winter Group)
4) I'm Free (Who)
5) Freebird (Lynyrd Skynyrd)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = free

1) Free For All (Ted Nugent)
2) I want to break free (Queen)
3) Free Ride ( Edgar Winter Group)
4) I'm Free (Who)
5) Freebird (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
6) Simple song of freedom ( Tim Harding)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme = free

1) Free For All (Ted Nugent)
2) I want to break free (Queen)
3) Free Ride ( Edgar Winter Group)
4) I'm Free (Who)
5) Freebird (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
6) Born Free (Andy Williams)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = free

1) Free For All (Ted Nugent)
2) I want to break free (Queen)
3) Free Ride ( Edgar Winter Group)
4) I'm Free (Who)
5) Freebird (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
6) Born Free (Andy Williams)
7) Free Nelson Mandela (The Special A.K.A.)


----------



## Open Book

New theme = free

1) Free For All (Ted Nugent)
2) I want to break free (Queen)
3) Free Ride ( Edgar Winter Group)
4) I'm Free (Who)
5) Freebird (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
6) Simple song of freedom ( Tim Harding)
7) Born Free (Andy Williams)
8) Free Nelson Mandela (The Special A.K.A.)
9) Bargain (The Who) 

"And I'm looking for that free ride to me
I'm looking for you"


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = free

1) Free For All (Ted Nugent)
2) I want to break free (Queen)
3) Free Ride ( Edgar Winter Group)
4) I'm Free (Who)
5) Freebird (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
6) Simple song of freedom ( Tim Harding)
7) Born Free (Andy Williams)
8) Free Nelson Mandela (The Special A.K.A.)
9) Bargain (The Who)
10) Freedom'90 (George Michael)


----------



## Rogerx

Post 2155 is fault


----------



## Art Rock

Theme = Songs with capitals of current independent countries in the title. No repeats.

1) One day in Paris (Martha and the Muffins)


----------



## Art Rock

Rogerx said:


> Post 2155 is fault


and corrected in post 2157.


----------



## Room2201974

Theme = Songs with capitals of current independent countries in the title. No repeats.

1) One day in Paris (Martha and the Muffins)
2) Amsterdam (Crowded House)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme = Songs with capitals of current independent countries in the title. No repeats.

1) One day in Paris (Martha and the Muffins)
2) Amsterdam (Crowded House)
3) Wonderful Copenhagen (Danny Kaye )


----------



## Open Book

Theme = Songs with capitals of current independent countries in the title. No repeats.

1) One day in Paris (Martha and the Muffins)
2) Amsterdam (Crowded House)
3) Wonderful Copenhagen (Danny Kaye )
4) Vienna (Billy Joel)


----------



## senza sordino

Theme = Songs with capitals of current independent countries in the title. No repeats.

1) One day in Paris (Martha and the Muffins)
2) Amsterdam (Crowded House)
3) Wonderful Copenhagen (Danny Kaye )
4) Vienna (Billy Joel)
5) Free Man in Paris (Joni Mitchell)


----------



## Open Book

Theme = Songs with capitals of current independent countries in the title. No repeats.

1) One day in Paris (Martha and the Muffins)
2) Amsterdam (Crowded House)
3) Wonderful Copenhagen (Danny Kaye )
4) Vienna (Billy Joel)
5) Free Man in Paris (Joni Mitchell)
6) Do You Know the Way To San Jose (Dionne Warwick)


----------



## Open Book

Wait, Paris is there twice, #1 and #5. Doesn't that violate "no repeats"?


----------



## Art Rock

Of course it does. Ignore #5 please.


----------



## Art Rock

edit: brain fart. San Jose is also the capital of Costa Rica, excellent choice.


----------



## Art Rock

Correct board:

Theme = Songs with capitals of current independent countries in the title. No repeats.

1) One day in Paris (Martha and the Muffins)
2) Amsterdam (Crowded House)
3) Wonderful Copenhagen (Danny Kaye )
4) Vienna (Billy Joel)
5) Do You Know the Way To San Jose (Dionne Warwick)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme = Songs with capitals of current independent countries in the title. No repeats.

1) One day in Paris (Martha and the Muffins)
2) Amsterdam (Crowded House)
3) Wonderful Copenhagen (Danny Kaye )
4) Vienna (Billy Joel)
5) Do You Know the Way To San Jose (Dionne Warwick)
6) My woman from Tokyo (Deep Purple)


----------



## Josquin13

Theme = Songs with capitals of current independent countries in the title. No repeats.

1) One day in Paris (Martha and the Muffins)
2) Amsterdam (Crowded House)
3) Wonderful Copenhagen (Danny Kaye )
4) Vienna (Billy Joel)
5) Do You Know the Way To San Jose (Dionne Warwick)
6) My woman from Tokyo (Deep Purple)
7) When in Rome (The Promise)


----------



## Art Rock

Correct board:
Theme = Songs with capitals of current independent countries in the title. No repeats.

1) One day in Paris (Martha and the Muffins)
2) Amsterdam (Crowded House)
3) Wonderful Copenhagen (Danny Kaye )
4) Vienna (Billy Joel)
5) Do You Know the Way To San Jose (Dionne Warwick)
6) My woman from Tokyo (Deep Purple)
7) When in Rome (The Promise)



By the way, there will be a sequel to this theme one of these days.


----------



## Open Book

Correct board:
Theme = Songs with capitals of current independent countries in the title. No repeats.

1) One day in Paris (Martha and the Muffins)
2) Amsterdam (Crowded House)
3) Wonderful Copenhagen (Danny Kaye )
4) Vienna (Billy Joel)
5) Do You Know the Way To San Jose (Dionne Warwick)
6) My woman from Tokyo (Deep Purple)
7) When in Rome (The Promise)
8) Katmandu (Bob Seger)


----------



## Taplow

Correct board:
Theme = Songs with capitals of current independent countries in the title. No repeats.

1) One day in Paris (Martha and the Muffins)
2) Amsterdam (Crowded House)
3) Wonderful Copenhagen (Danny Kaye )
4) Vienna (Billy Joel)
5) Do You Know the Way To San Jose (Dionne Warwick)
6) My woman from Tokyo (Deep Purple)
7) When in Rome (The Promise)
8) Katmandu (Bob Seger)
9) Ouagadougou (DJEFF feat. Zakes Bantwini)


----------



## Bulldog

Never mind.........................


----------



## senza sordino

Correct board:
Theme = Songs with capitals of current independent countries in the title. No repeats.

1) One day in Paris (Martha and the Muffins)
2) Amsterdam (Crowded House)
3) Wonderful Copenhagen (Danny Kaye )
4) Vienna (Billy Joel)
5) Do You Know the Way To San Jose (Dionne Warwick)
6) My woman from Tokyo (Deep Purple)
7) When in Rome (The Promise)
8) Katmandu (Bob Seger)
9) Ouagadougou (DJEFF feat. Zakes Bantwini)
10) Warszawa (David Bowie)

Someone else can pick a new theme. Sorry about my previous post here, I didn't read the rules carefully.


----------



## philoctetes

New theme - a waltz or waltzing

1) Walzting's for Dreamers (Richard Thompson)


----------



## Open Book

New theme - a waltz or waltzing

1) Walzting's for Dreamers (Richard Thompson)
2) Tennessee Waltz (Patti Page)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme - a waltz or waltzing

1) Walzting's for Dreamers (Richard Thompson)
2) Tennessee Waltz (Patti Page)
3) Waltzing Matilda (Slim Dusty)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme - a waltz or waltzing

1) Waltzing's for Dreamers (Richard Thompson)
2) Tennessee Waltz (Patti Page)
3) Waltzing Matilda (Slim Dusty) 
4) West Texas Waltz (Joe Ely)


----------



## Open Book

New theme - a waltz or waltzing

1) Waltzing's for Dreamers (Richard Thompson)
2) Tennessee Waltz (Patti Page)
3) Waltzing Matilda (Slim Dusty)
4) West Texas Waltz (Joe Ely)
5) The Old Country Waltz (Neil Young)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme - a waltz or waltzing

1) Waltzing's for Dreamers (Richard Thompson)
2) Tennessee Waltz (Patti Page)
3) Waltzing Matilda (Slim Dusty)
4) West Texas Waltz (Joe Ely)
5) The Old Country Waltz (Neil Young)
6) The Last Waltz Refrain (The Band)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme - a waltz or waltzing

1) Waltzing's for Dreamers (Richard Thompson)
2) Tennessee Waltz (Patti Page)
3) Waltzing Matilda (Slim Dusty)
4) West Texas Waltz (Joe Ely)
5) The Old Country Waltz (Neil Young)
6) The Last Waltz Refrain (The Band)
7) Blame It On The Waltz (Gus Kahn & Alfred Solman)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme - a waltz or waltzing

1) Waltzing's for Dreamers (Richard Thompson)
2) Tennessee Waltz (Patti Page)
3) Waltzing Matilda (Slim Dusty)
4) West Texas Waltz (Joe Ely)
5) The Old Country Waltz (Neil Young)
6) The Last Waltz Refrain (The Band)
7) Blame It On The Waltz (Gus Kahn & Alfred Solman)
8) Take This Waltz (Leonard Cohen)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme - a waltz or waltzing

1) Waltzing's for Dreamers (Richard Thompson)
2) Tennessee Waltz (Patti Page)
3) Waltzing Matilda (Slim Dusty)
4) West Texas Waltz (Joe Ely)
5) The Old Country Waltz (Neil Young)
6) The Last Waltz Refrain (The Band)
7) Blame It On The Waltz (Gus Kahn & Alfred Solman)
8) Take This Waltz (Leonard Cohen) 
9) Jitterbug Waltz (Fats Waller)


----------



## Open Book

New theme - a waltz or waltzing

1) Waltzing's for Dreamers (Richard Thompson)
2) Tennessee Waltz (Patti Page)
3) Waltzing Matilda (Slim Dusty)
4) West Texas Waltz (Joe Ely)
5) The Old Country Waltz (Neil Young)
6) The Last Waltz Refrain (The Band)
7) Blame It On The Waltz (Gus Kahn & Alfred Solman)
8) Take This Waltz (Leonard Cohen)
9) Jitterbug Waltz (Fats Waller)
10) Could I Have This Dance (Anne Murray)

New theme: monsters

1) Godzilla (Blue Oyster Cult)


----------



## Starving Wolf

........................................................................................................


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = monsters

1) Godzilla (Blue Oyster Cult)
2) The monster's loose ( Meat Love)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme = monsters

1) Godzilla (Blue Oyster Cult)
2) The monster's loose ( Meat Love) 
3) Werewolves of London (Warren Zevon)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = monsters

1) Godzilla (Blue Oyster Cult)
2) The monster's loose ( Meat Loaf)
3) Werewolves of London (Warren Zevon)
4) Soul Dracula (Hot Blood)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = monsters

1) Godzilla (Blue Oyster Cult)
2) The monster's loose ( Meat Loaf)
3) Werewolves of London (Warren Zevon)
4) Soul Dracula (Hot Blood)
5) Monsters of Rock (Judas Priest)


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

New theme = monsters

1) Godzilla (Blue Oyster Cult)
2) The monster's loose ( Meat Loaf)
3) Werewolves of London (Warren Zevon)
4) Soul Dracula (Hot Blood)
5) Monsters of Rock (Judas Priest)
6) I'm Gonna Spend my Christmas with a Dalek (The Go-Go's)


----------



## poodlebites

New theme = monsters

1) Godzilla (Blue Oyster Cult)
2) The monster's loose ( Meat Loaf)
3) Werewolves of London (Warren Zevon)
4) Soul Dracula (Hot Blood)
5) Monsters of Rock (Judas Priest)
6) I'm Gonna Spend my Christmas with a Dalek (The Go-Go's)
7) Creature With The Atom Brain (Rocky Ericson & The Aliens)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme = monsters

1) Godzilla (Blue Oyster Cult)
2) The monster's loose ( Meat Loaf)
3) Werewolves of London (Warren Zevon)
4) Soul Dracula (Hot Blood)
5) Monsters of Rock (Judas Priest)
6) I'm Gonna Spend my Christmas with a Dalek (The Go-Go's)
7) Creature With The Atom Brain (Rocky Ericson & The Aliens)
8) K.I.N.G (OK?) (Satyricon)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = monsters

1) Godzilla (Blue Oyster Cult)
2) The monster's loose ( Meat Loaf)
3) Werewolves of London (Warren Zevon)
4) Soul Dracula (Hot Blood)
5) Monsters of Rock (Judas Priest)
6) I'm Gonna Spend my Christmas with a Dalek (The Go-Go's)
7) Creature With The Atom Brain (Rocky Ericson & The Aliens)
8) K.I.N.G (OK?) (Satyricon)
9) King Kong (Jimmy Castor Bunch)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme = monsters

1) Godzilla (Blue Oyster Cult)
2) The monster's loose ( Meat Loaf)
3) Werewolves of London (Warren Zevon)
4) Soul Dracula (Hot Blood)
5) Monsters of Rock (Judas Priest)
6) I'm Gonna Spend my Christmas with a Dalek (The Go-Go's)
7) Creature With The Atom Brain (Rocky Ericson & The Aliens)
8) K.I.N.G (OK?) (Satyricon)
9) King Kong (Jimmy Castor Bunch)
10) Monster Mash (Bobby Pickett)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme - California

1) Going to California (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme - California

1) Going to California (Led Zeppelin)
2) California girls ( Beach Boys)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme - California

1) Going to California (Led Zeppelin)
2) California girls ( Beach Boys)
3) Back to California (Carole King)


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

New theme - California

1) Going to California (Led Zeppelin)
2) California girls ( Beach Boys)
3) Back to California (Carole King)
4) Hotel California (The Eagles)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme - California

1) Going to California (Led Zeppelin)
2) California girls ( Beach Boys)
3) Back to California (Carole King)
4) Hotel California (The Eagles)
5) Californication (Red Hot Chili Peppers)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme - California

1) Going to California (Led Zeppelin)
2) California girls ( Beach Boys)
3) Back to California (Carole King)
4) Hotel California (The Eagles)
5) Californication (Red Hot Chili Peppers)
6) California Dreaming ( Mama's and the Papa's )


----------



## Art Rock

New theme - California

1) Going to California (Led Zeppelin)
2) California girls ( Beach Boys)
3) Back to California (Carole King)
4) Hotel California (The Eagles)
5) Californication (Red Hot Chili Peppers)
6) California Dreaming ( Mama's and the Papa's )
7) It never rains in Southern California (Albert Hammond)


----------



## poodlebites

1) Going to California (Led Zeppelin)
2) California girls ( Beach Boys)
3) Back to California (Carole King)
4) Hotel California (The Eagles)
5) Californication (Red Hot Chili Peppers)
6) California Dreaming ( Mama's and the Papa's )
7) It never rains in Southern California (Albert Hammond)
8) Move to California (Times New Viking)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme - California

1) Going to California (Led Zeppelin)
2) California girls ( Beach Boys)
3) Back to California (Carole King)
4) Hotel California (The Eagles)
5) Californication (Red Hot Chili Peppers)
6) California Dreaming ( Mama's and the Papa's )
7) It never rains in Southern California (Albert Hammond)
8) Move to California (Times New Viking)
9) Meet me in California (Plain White T's )


----------



## Art Rock

New theme - California

1) Going to California (Led Zeppelin)
2) California girls ( Beach Boys)
3) Back to California (Carole King)
4) Hotel California (The Eagles)
5) Californication (Red Hot Chili Peppers)
6) California Dreaming ( Mama's and the Papa's )
7) It never rains in Southern California (Albert Hammond)
8) Move to California (Times New Viking)
9) Meet me in California (Plain White T's )
10) California (Lana del Rey)


----------



## Art Rock

Next theme: nationalities. Title must contain a nationality, other than American or British/English. No repeats.

1) The French let her (Fischer Z)


----------



## Rogerx

Next theme: nationalities. Title must contain a nationality, other than American or British/English. No repeats.

1) The French let her (Fischer Z)
2) Blame Canada (Matt Stone and Trey Parker)


----------



## Art Rock

Well, that did not take long. "Canada" is not a nationality. Next poster, please continue with #2.


----------



## Rogerx

Next theme: nationalities. Title must contain a nationality, other than American or British/English. No repeats.

1) The French let her (Fischer Z)
2) "Canadian Rose"(Blues Traveler )


----------



## Art Rock

For clarification: in cases where the adjective and the nationality are the same word, a title containing the word as an adjective would be fine. A song title like "French letters" would be fine.


----------



## philoctetes

Next theme: nationalities. Title must contain a nationality, other than American or British/English. No repeats.

1) The French let her (Fischer Z)
2) "Canadian Rose"(Blues Traveler ) 
3) French Film Blurred (Wire)


----------



## Art Rock

Sorry, no repeats.

Board:

1) The French let her (Fischer Z)
2) "Canadian Rose"(Blues Traveler )


----------



## philoctetes

Sorry, no problem. Just a little early in the morning. I slept through the theme for my home state California, but y'all did a good job without me. I would add the Cheap Trick song for honorable mention.

Next theme: nationalities. Title must contain a nationality, other than American or British/English. No repeats.

1) The French let her (Fischer Z)
2) "Canadian Rose"(Blues Traveler ) 
3) Spanish Moon (Little Feat)


----------



## Open Book

Next theme: nationalities. Title must contain a nationality, other than American or British/English. No repeats.

1) The French let her (Fischer Z)
2) "Canadian Rose"(Blues Traveler )
3) Spanish Moon (Little Feat)
4) Scene From An Italian Restaurant (Billy Joel)


----------



## philoctetes

Next theme: nationalities. Title must contain a nationality, other than American or British/English. No repeats.

1) The French let her (Fischer Z)
2) "Canadian Rose"(Blues Traveler )
3) Spanish Moon (Little Feat)
4) Scene From An Italian Restaurant (Billy Joel) 
5) Norwegian Wood (Beatles)


----------



## Open Book

Next theme: nationalities. Title must contain a nationality, other than American or British/English. No repeats.

1) The French let her (Fischer Z)
2) "Canadian Rose"(Blues Traveler )
3) Spanish Moon (Little Feat)
4) Scene From An Italian Restaurant (Billy Joel)
5) Norwegian Wood (Beatles)
6) Mexican Radio (Wall of Voodoo)


----------



## philoctetes

Next theme: nationalities. Title must contain a nationality, other than American or British/English. No repeats.

1) The French let her (Fischer Z)
2) "Canadian Rose"(Blues Traveler )
3) Spanish Moon (Little Feat)
4) Scene From An Italian Restaurant (Billy Joel)
5) Norwegian Wood (Beatles)
6) Mexican Radio (Wall of Voodoo) 
7) Russian Lullaby (Jerry Garcia)


----------



## Colin M

Next theme: nationalities. Title must contain a nationality, other than American or British/English. No repeats.

1) The French let her (Fischer Z)
2) "Canadian Rose"(Blues Traveler )
3) Spanish Moon (Little Feat)
4) Scene From An Italian Restaurant (Billy Joel)
5) Norwegian Wood (Beatles)
6) Mexican Radio (Wall of Voodoo) 
7) Russian Lullaby (Jerry Garcia)
8) Turning Japanese (The Vapors)


----------



## Art Rock

Next theme: nationalities. Title must contain a nationality, other than American or British/English. No repeats.

1) The French let her (Fischer Z)
2) "Canadian Rose"(Blues Traveler )
3) Spanish Moon (Little Feat)
4) Scene From An Italian Restaurant (Billy Joel)
5) Norwegian Wood (Beatles)
6) Mexican Radio (Wall of Voodoo)
7) Russian Lullaby (Jerry Garcia)
8) Turning Japanese (The Vapors)
9) The Brazilian (Genesis)


----------



## philoctetes

Next theme: nationalities. Title must contain a nationality, other than American or British/English. No repeats.

1) The French let her (Fischer Z)
2) "Canadian Rose"(Blues Traveler )
3) Spanish Moon (Little Feat)
4) Scene From An Italian Restaurant (Billy Joel)
5) Norwegian Wood (Beatles)
6) Mexican Radio (Wall of Voodoo)
7) Russian Lullaby (Jerry Garcia)
8) Turning Japanese (The Vapors)
9) The Brazilian (Genesis) 
10) Nocturnal Koreans (Wire)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme - "China" in title

1) On a Slow Boat to China (Frank Loesser)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme - "China" in title

1) On a Slow Boat to China (Frank Loesser)
2) China Grove (Doobie Brothers)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme - "China" in title

1) On a Slow Boat to China (Frank Loesser)
2) China Grove (Doobie Brothers)
3) China Girl (David Bowie)


----------



## fergusmcphail

1) On a Slow Boat to China (Frank Loesser)
2) China Grove (Doobie Brothers)
3) China Girl (David Bowie)
4) China In Your Hands (T'Pau)


----------



## Art Rock

*Please copy the theme.
*
New theme - "China" in title

1) On a Slow Boat to China (Frank Loesser)
2) China Grove (Doobie Brothers)
3) China Girl (David Bowie)
4) China In Your Hands (T'Pau)
5) China (Tori Amos)

Background, rules and suggestions are here.


----------



## philoctetes

New theme - "China" in title

1) On a Slow Boat to China (Frank Loesser)
2) China Grove (Doobie Brothers)
3) China Girl (David Bowie)
4) China In Your Hands (T'Pau) 
5) China (Tori Amos) 
6) China Cat Sunflower (Grateful Dead)


----------



## Open Book

New theme - "China" in title

1) On a Slow Boat to China (Frank Loesser)
2) China Grove (Doobie Brothers)
3) China Girl (David Bowie)
4) China In Your Hands (T'Pau)
5) China (Tori Amos)
6) China Cat Sunflower (Grateful Dead)
7) Tupelo Honey (Van Morrison) "You can take all the tea in China.."


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme - "China" in title

1) On a Slow Boat to China (Frank Loesser)
2) China Grove (Doobie Brothers)
3) China Girl (David Bowie)
4) China In Your Hands (T'Pau)
5) China (Tori Amos)
6) China Cat Sunflower (Grateful Dead)
7) Tupelo Honey (Van Morrison) "You can take all the tea in China..."
8) Great Wall of China (Billy Joel)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme - "China" in title

1) On a Slow Boat to China (Frank Loesser)
2) China Grove (Doobie Brothers)
3) China Girl (David Bowie)
4) China In Your Hands (T'Pau)
5) China (Tori Amos)
6) China Cat Sunflower (Grateful Dead)
7) Tupelo Honey (Van Morrison) "You can take all the tea in China..."
8) Great Wall of China (Billy Joel)
9) China Bird ( Patty Smith)


----------



## Open Book

........................................................................................................................


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: A man's name in the title, except for the name Jack

1) Plans For Nigel (XTC)
2) Joshua ( Dolly Parton)


----------



## Open Book

I screwed up the China theme by using the same song at #10 as at #1. Sorry. I'm erasing my post.
China theme needs to be finished.


----------



## Rogerx

1) On a Slow Boat to China (Frank Loesser)
2) China Grove (Doobie Brothers)
3) China Girl (David Bowie)
4) China In Your Hands (T'Pau)
5) China (Tori Amos)
6) China Cat Sunflower (Grateful Dead)
7) Tupelo Honey (Van Morrison) "You can take all the tea in China..."
8) Great Wall of China (Billy Joel)
9) China Bird ( Patty Smith)
10) Here's to China( Calvin Harris)


----------



## Rogerx

Open Book said:


> I screwed up the China theme by using the same song at #10 as at #1. Sorry. I'm erasing my post.
> China theme needs to be finished.


Courtesy of Open Book ( I hope)

New Theme: A man's name in the title, except for the name Jack

1) Plans For Nigel (XTC)
2) Joshua ( Dolly Parton)


----------



## Art Rock

We recently played a game about one word titles that are the given name of a man (link). Let's not use those again, OK.

They are:
_1) Daniel (Elton John)
2) Jesse (Carly Simon)
3) Eddie (TNT)
4) Carey (Joni Mitchell)
5) James (Billy Joel)
6) Christian (China Crisis)
7) Vincent( Don McLean)
8) Sebastian (Cockney Rebel)
9) Willy (Joni Mitchell)
10) Ben (Michael Jackson)_

New Theme: A man's name in the title, except for the name Jack (some songs blacklisted, see post 2239)

1) Making Plans For Nigel (XTC)
2) Joshua ( Dolly Parton)
3) Hey Saint Peter (Flash and the Pan)


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

We recently played a game about one word titles that are the given name of a man (link). Let's not use those again, OK. 

Blacklist:
1) Daniel (Elton John)
2) Jesse (Carly Simon)
3) Eddie (TNT)
4) Carey (Joni Mitchell)
5) James (Billy Joel)
6) Christian (China Crisis)
7) Vincent( Don McLean)
8) Sebastian (Cockney Rebel)
9) Willy (Joni Mitchell)
10) Ben (Michael Jackson)


New Theme: A man's name in the title, except for the name Jack (some songs blacklisted, see above)

1) Making Plans For Nigel (XTC)
2) Joshua (Dolly Parton)
3) Hey Saint Peter (Flash and the Pan)
4) Mickey (Toni Basil)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New Theme: A man's name in the title, except for the name Jack (some songs blacklisted, see above)

1) Making Plans For Nigel (XTC)
2) Joshua (Dolly Parton)
3) Hey Saint Peter (Flash and the Pan)
4) Mickey (Toni Basil)
5) Johnny B. Goode (Chuck Berry)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme: A man's name in the title, except for the name Jack (some songs blacklisted, see post 2239)

1) Making Plans For Nigel (XTC)
2) Joshua (Dolly Parton)
3) Hey Saint Peter (Flash and the Pan)
4) Mickey (Toni Basil)
5) Johnny B. Goode (Chuck Berry)
6) The Killing of Georgie (Rod Stewart)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: A man's name in the title, except for the name Jack (some songs blacklisted, see above)



1) Making Plans For Nigel (XTC)
2) Joshua (Dolly Parton)
3) Hey Saint Peter (Flash and the Pan)
4) Mickey (Toni Basil)
5) Johnny B. Goode (Chuck Berry)
6) The Killing of Georgie (Rod Stewa
7) Denis ( Blondie)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

1) Making Plans For Nigel (XTC)
2) Joshua (Dolly Parton)
3) Hey Saint Peter (Flash and the Pan)
4) Mickey (Toni Basil)
5) Johnny B. Goode (Chuck Berry)
6) The Killing of Georgie (Rod Stewa
7) Denis ( Blondie)
8) Bobby Brown (Frank Zappa)


----------



## Art Rock

Current board:

New Theme: A man's name in the title, except for the name Jack (some songs blacklisted, see post 2239)

1) Making Plans For Nigel (XTC)
2) Joshua (Dolly Parton)
3) Hey Saint Peter (Flash and the Pan)
4) Mickey (Toni Basil)
5) Johnny B. Goode (Chuck Berry)
6) The Killing of Georgie (Rod Stewart)
7) Denis ( Blondie)
8) Bobby Brown (Frank Zappa)


----------



## Room2201974

Current board:

New Theme: A man's name in the title, except for the name Jack (some songs blacklisted, see post 2239)

1) Making Plans For Nigel (XTC)
2) Joshua (Dolly Parton)
3) Hey Saint Peter (Flash and the Pan)
4) Mickey (Toni Basil)
5) Johnny B. Goode (Chuck Berry)
6) The Killing of Georgie (Rod Stewart)
7) Denis ( Blondie)
8) Bobby Brown (Frank Zappa)
9) The Last Time I Saw Richard (Joni Mitchell)


----------



## Rogerx

post withdraw...................


----------



## Art Rock

Deleted. Theme withdrawn by Rogerx.


----------



## Rogerx

Post deleted, please continue with
New Theme: A man's name in the title, except for the name Jack (some songs blacklisted, see post 2239)


----------



## Art Rock

From the frequently linked rules:

About googling

It is not encouraged (to say the least) to google for songs fitting the subject. It's fine to look up lyrics of a song that you think would fit, or to confirm for instance the person or act who sang the song you're thinking of, but let's stop at that. Play fair please.


----------



## Art Rock

I'd also make a plea for every player to do the following:

- ensure you copy the theme description on top of the list (already in the rules)
- check whether the song posted before you fits the theme (I'll add this)

For instance, the 7th song in the China theme does not fit the theme, but no-one pointed it out.


----------



## Art Rock

Current board:

New Theme: A man's name in the title, except for the name Jack (some songs blacklisted, see post 2239)

1) Making Plans For Nigel (XTC)
2) Joshua (Dolly Parton)
3) Hey Saint Peter (Flash and the Pan)
4) Mickey (Toni Basil)
5) Johnny B. Goode (Chuck Berry)
6) The Killing of Georgie (Rod Stewart)
7) Denis ( Blondie)
8) Bobby Brown (Frank Zappa)
9) The Last Time I Saw Richard (Joni Mitchell)
10) Duncan (Paul Simon)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: title refers to the devil in any shape or form.

1) The devil made me do it (Golden Earring)

Background, rules and suggestions are here.


----------



## The Deacon

Art Rock left it open so I choose a new theme.

New theme: Poison

1) Strychnine (Paul Roland)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: title refers to the devil in any shape or form.

1) The devil made me do it (Golden Earring)
2) Devil's Child (Judas Priest)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: title refers to the devil in any shape or form.

1) The devil made me do it (Golden Earring)
2) Devil's Child (Judas Priest)
3) The Devil's Right Hand (Waylon Jennings)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme: title refers to the devil in any shape or form.

1) The devil made me do it (Golden Earring)
2) Devil's Child (Judas Priest)
3) The Devil's Right Hand (Waylon Jennings)
4) De Mysteriis Dom Sathanas (Mayhem)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: title refers to the devil in any shape or form.

1) The devil made me do it (Golden Earring)
2) Devil's Child (Judas Priest)
3) The Devil's Right Hand (Waylon Jennings)
4) De Mysteriis Dom Sathanas (Mayhem)
5) Devil to Pay ( Johnny Cash )


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: title refers to the devil in any shape or form.

1) The devil made me do it (Golden Earring)
2) Devil's Child (Judas Priest)
3) The Devil's Right Hand (Waylon Jennings)
4) De Mysteriis Dom Sathanas (Mayhem)
5) Devil to Pay ( Johnny Cash )
6) Lucifera (Lemming)


----------



## philoctetes

Theme: title refers to the devil in any shape or form.

1) The devil made me do it (Golden Earring)
2) Devil's Child (Judas Priest)
3) The Devil's Right Hand (Waylon Jennings)
4) De Mysteriis Dom Sathanas (Mayhem)
5) Devil to Pay ( Johnny Cash )
6) Lucifera (Lemming) 
7) Devil's Radio (George Harrison)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: title refers to the devil in any shape or form.

1) The devil made me do it (Golden Earring)
2) Devil's Child (Judas Priest)
3) The Devil's Right Hand (Waylon Jennings)
4) De Mysteriis Dom Sathanas (Mayhem)
5) Devil to Pay ( Johnny Cash )
6) Lucifera (Lemming)
7) Devil's Radio (George Harrison)
8) Sympathy for the Devil (The Rolling Stones)


----------



## Josquin13

Theme: title refers to the devil in any shape or form.

1) The devil made me do it (Golden Earring)
2) Devil's Child (Judas Priest)
3) The Devil's Right Hand (Waylon Jennings)
4) De Mysteriis Dom Sathanas (Mayhem)
5) Devil to Pay ( Johnny Cash )
6) Lucifera (Lemming) 
7) Devil's Radio (George Harrison)
8) Sympathy for the Devil (The Rolling Stones)
9) Friend of the Devil (The Grateful Dead)


----------



## The Deacon

Theme: title refers to the devil in any shape or form.

1) The devil made me do it (Golden Earring)
2) Devil's Child (Judas Priest)
3) The Devil's Right Hand (Waylon Jennings)
4) De Mysteriis Dom Sathanas (Mayhem)
5) Devil to Pay ( Johnny Cash )
6) Lucifera (Lemming) 
7) Devil's Radio (George Harrison)
8) Sympathy for the Devil (The Rolling Stones)
9) Friend of the Devil (The Grateful Dead)
10)Evil Arms (Chestnut Loke)

New Theme: POISON

1) Strychnine (Paul Roland)


----------



## philoctetes

New Theme: POISON

1) Strychnine (Paul Roland) 
2) Iodine in My Coffee (Muddy Waters)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New Theme: POISON

1) Strychnine (Paul Roland) 
2) Iodine in My Coffee (Muddy Waters)
3) Poison (Alice Cooper)


----------



## Open Book

New Theme: POISON

1) Strychnine (Paul Roland)
2) Iodine in My Coffee (Muddy Waters)
3) Poison (Alice Cooper)
4) Poison Arrow (ABC)


----------



## Bulldog

New Theme: POISON

1) Strychnine (Paul Roland)
2) Iodine in My Coffee (Muddy Waters)
3) Poison (Alice Cooper)
4) Poison Arrow (ABC)
5) Poison Ivy (The Coasters)


----------



## Open Book

New Theme: POISON

1) Strychnine (Paul Roland)
2) Iodine in My Coffee (Muddy Waters)
3) Poison (Alice Cooper)
4) Poison Arrow (ABC)
5) Poison Ivy (The Coasters)
6) Toxic (Britney Spears)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: POISON

1) Strychnine (Paul Roland)
2) Iodine in My Coffee (Muddy Waters)
3) Poison (Alice Cooper)
4) Poison Arrow (ABC)
5) Poison Ivy (The Coasters)
6) Toxic (Britney Spears)
7) Church of the Poison Mind (Culture club)


----------



## Open Book

New Theme: POISON

1) Strychnine (Paul Roland)
2) Iodine in My Coffee (Muddy Waters)
3) Poison (Alice Cooper)
4) Poison Arrow (ABC)
5) Poison Ivy (The Coasters)
6) Toxic (Britney Spears)
7) Church of the Poison Mind (Culture club)
8) Poisoning Pigeons in the Park (Tom Lehrer)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New Theme: POISON

1) Strychnine (Paul Roland)
2) Iodine in My Coffee (Muddy Waters)
3) Poison (Alice Cooper)
4) Poison Arrow (ABC)
5) Poison Ivy (The Coasters)
6) Toxic (Britney Spears)
7) Church of the Poison Mind (Culture club)
8) Poisoning Pigeons in the Park (Tom Lehrer)
9) Poison Heart (Ramones)


----------



## The Deacon

New Theme: POISON

1) Strychnine (Paul Roland)
2) Iodine in My Coffee (Muddy Waters)
3) Poison (Alice Cooper)
4) Poison Arrow (ABC)
5) Poison Ivy (The Coasters)
6) Toxic (Britney Spears)
7) Church of the Poison Mind (Culture club)
8) Poisoning Pigeons in the Park (Tom Lehrer)
9) Poison Heart (Ramones)
10) Poison Ivy (Rolling Stones)


New Theme - songs STARTING with the word "get" (or "git")


1) Git Some (Jeff Cooper & Stoned Wings)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme: POISON

1) Strychnine (Paul Roland)
2) Iodine in My Coffee (Muddy Waters)
3) Poison (Alice Cooper)
4) Poison Arrow (ABC)
5) Poison Ivy (The Coasters)
6) Toxic (Britney Spears)
7) Church of the Poison Mind (Culture club)
8) Poisoning Pigeons in the Park (Tom Lehrer)
9) Poison Heart (Ramones)
10) King's lead hat (Brian Eno)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Theme
Song title must contain the word theme.

1) Theme from Mahogany [Do You Know Where You're Going To] (Diana Ross)

Background, rules and suggestions for this game are here.


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Theme
Song title must contain the word theme.

1) Theme from Mahogany [Do You Know Where You're Going To] (Diana Ross)
2) Lara's Theme From Doctor Zhivago (Maurice Jarre)


----------



## senza sordino

New theme: Theme
Song title must contain the word theme.

1) Theme from Mahogany [Do You Know Where You're Going To] (Diana Ross)
2) Lara's Theme From Doctor Zhivago (Maurice Jarre)
3) Love's Theme (Love's Theme Orchestra and Barry White)


----------



## The Deacon

New theme: Theme
Song title must contain the word theme.

1) Theme from Mahogany [Do You Know Where You're Going To] (Diana Ross)
2) Lara's Theme From Doctor Zhivago (Maurice Jarre)
3) Love's Theme (Love's Theme Orchestra and Barry White)
4)
5)Jack Bruce (Theme from an imaginary western)
6)Psycko (Themes From Psycho And Vertigo) (Laika and the Cosmonauts) (Laika was a sweet little dog wot done no one no harm. USSR cocksuckers put her into space and watched her die of starvation.)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: Theme
Song title must contain the word theme.

1) Theme from Mahogany [Do You Know Where You're Going To] (Diana Ross)
2) Lara's Theme From Doctor Zhivago (Maurice Jarre)
3) Love's Theme (Love's Theme Orchestra and Barry White)
4) Theme From A Summer's Place (Percy Faith)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Theme
Song title must contain the word theme.

1) Theme from Mahogany [Do You Know Where You're Going To] (Diana Ross)
2) Lara's Theme From Doctor Zhivago (Maurice Jarre)
3) Love's Theme (Love's Theme Orchestra and Barry White)
4) Theme From A Summer's Place (Percy Faith)
5) Theme from the Bottom (Phish)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: Theme
Song title must contain the word theme.

1) Theme from Mahogany [Do You Know Where You're Going To] (Diana Ross)
2) Lara's Theme From Doctor Zhivago (Maurice Jarre)
3) Love's Theme (Love's Theme Orchestra and Barry White)
4) Theme From A Summer's Place (Percy Faith)
5) Theme from the Bottom (Phish)
6) Arthur's Theme (Christopher Cross)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Theme
Song title must contain the word theme.

1) Theme from Mahogany [Do You Know Where You're Going To] (Diana Ross)
2) Lara's Theme From Doctor Zhivago (Maurice Jarre)
3) Love's Theme (Love's Theme Orchestra and Barry White)
4) Theme From A Summer's Place (Percy Faith)
5) Theme from the Bottom (Phish)
6) Arthur's Theme (Christopher Cross)
7) Theme from The Deerhunter (Shadows)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Theme
Song title must contain the word theme.

1) Theme from Mahogany [Do You Know Where You're Going To] (Diana Ross)
2) Lara's Theme From Doctor Zhivago (Maurice Jarre)
3) Love's Theme (Love's Theme Orchestra and Barry White)
4) Theme From A Summer's Place (Percy Faith)
5) Theme from the Bottom (Phish)
6) Arthur's Theme (Christopher Cross)
7) Theme from The Deerhunter (Shadows)
8) Theme From An Imaginary Western (Mountain)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Theme
Song title must contain the word theme.

1) Theme from Mahogany [Do You Know Where You're Going To] (Diana Ross)
2) Lara's Theme From Doctor Zhivago (Maurice Jarre)
3) Love's Theme (Love's Theme Orchestra and Barry White)
4) Theme From A Summer's Place (Percy Faith)
5) Theme from the Bottom (Phish)
6) Arthur's Theme (Christopher Cross)
7) Theme from The Deerhunter (Shadows)
8) Theme From An Imaginary Western (Mountain)
9) Theme From Shaft (Isaac Hayes)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme: Theme
Song title must contain the word theme.

1) Theme from Mahogany [Do You Know Where You're Going To] (Diana Ross)
2) Lara's Theme From Doctor Zhivago (Maurice Jarre)
3) Love's Theme (Love's Theme Orchestra and Barry White)
4) Theme From A Summer's Place (Percy Faith)
5) Theme from the Bottom (Phish)
6) Arthur's Theme (Christopher Cross)
7) Theme from The Deerhunter (Shadows)
8) Theme From An Imaginary Western (Mountain)
9) Theme From Shaft (Isaac Hayes) 
10) Theme from Jack Johnson (Miles Davis)


----------



## philoctetes

new theme - "light(s)" must be in title

1) Boom Boom Out Goes the Light (Little Walter)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

new theme - "light(s)" must be in title

1) Boom Boom Out Goes the Light (Little Walter)
2) Lights (Journey)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme - "light(s)" must be in title

1) Boom Boom Out Goes the Light (Little Walter)
2) Lights (Journey)
3) Flash Light (Parliament)


----------



## senza sordino

New theme - "light(s)" must be in title

1) Boom Boom Out Goes the Light (Little Walter)
2) Lights (Journey)
3) Flash Light (Parliament)
4) In the Light (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Open Book

New theme - "light(s)" must be in title

1) Boom Boom Out Goes the Light (Little Walter)
2) Lights (Journey)
3) Flash Light (Parliament)
4) In the Light (Led Zeppelin)
5) Long As I Can See The Light (Creedence Clearwater Revival)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme - "light(s)" must be in title

1) Boom Boom Out Goes the Light (Little Walter)
2) Lights (Journey)
3) Flash Light (Parliament)
4) In the Light (Led Zeppelin)
5) Long As I Can See The Light (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
6) Northern Lights (Renaissance)


----------



## Colin M

New theme - "light(s)" must be in title

1) Boom Boom Out Goes the Light (Little Walter)
2) Lights (Journey)
3) Flash Light (Parliament)
4) In the Light (Led Zeppelin)
5) Long As I Can See The Light (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
6) Northern Lights (Renaissance)
7) Light My Fire (The Doors)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme - "light(s)" must be in title

1) Boom Boom Out Goes the Light (Little Walter)
2) Lights (Journey)
3) Flash Light (Parliament)
4) In the Light (Led Zeppelin)
5) Long As I Can See The Light (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
6) Northern Lights (Renaissance)
7) Light My Fire (The Doors) 
8) Light Up or Leave Me Alone (Traffic)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme - "light(s)" must be in title

1) Boom Boom Out Goes the Light (Little Walter)
2) Lights (Journey)
3) Flash Light (Parliament)
4) In the Light (Led Zeppelin)
5) Long As I Can See The Light (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
6) Northern Lights (Renaissance)
7) Light My Fire (The Doors) 
8) Light Up or Leave Me Alone (Traffic)
9) I saw the Light (Todd Rundgren)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme - "light(s)" must be in title

1) Boom Boom Out Goes the Light (Little Walter)
2) Lights (Journey)
3) Flash Light (Parliament)
4) In the Light (Led Zeppelin)
5) Long As I Can See The Light (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
6) Northern Lights (Renaissance)
7) Light My Fire (The Doors) 
8) Light Up or Leave Me Alone (Traffic)
9) I saw the Light (Todd Rundgren)
10) Slave to the Traffic Light (Phish)

Someone else can chose the new theme.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme : Christmas songs without the word Christmas 

1) Run Rudolph Run ( by Chuck Berry)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme : Christmas songs without the word Christmas

1) Run Rudolph Run ( by Chuck Berry)
2) It doesn't have to be that way (Jim Croce)


----------



## Art Rock

Bump.................................


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme : Christmas songs without the word Christmas

1) Run Rudolph Run ( by Chuck Berry)
2) It doesn't have to be that way (Jim Croce)
3) Come All Ye Faithful (Halford )


----------



## senza sordino

New theme : Christmas songs without the word Christmas

1) Run Rudolph Run ( by Chuck Berry)
2) It doesn't have to be that way (Jim Croce)
3) Come All Ye Faithful (Halford )
4) It's the most wonderful time of the year (Andy Williams)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme : Christmas songs without the word Christmas

1) Run Rudolph Run ( by Chuck Berry)
2) It doesn't have to be that way (Jim Croce)
3) Come All Ye Faithful (Halford )
4) It's the most wonderful time of the year (Andy Williams)
5) River (Joni Mitchell)


----------



## senza sordino

New theme : Christmas songs without the word Christmas

1) Run Rudolph Run ( by Chuck Berry)
2) It doesn't have to be that way (Jim Croce)
3) Come All Ye Faithful (Halford )
4) It's the most wonderful time of the year (Andy Williams)
5) River (Joni Mitchell)
6) Little Drummer Boy (Bing Crosby and David Bowie)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme : Christmas songs without the word Christmas

1) Run Rudolph Run ( by Chuck Berry)
2) It doesn't have to be that way (Jim Croce)
3) Come All Ye Faithful (Halford )
4) It's the most wonderful time of the year (Andy Williams)
5) River (Joni Mitchell)
6) Little Drummer Boy (Bing Crosby and David Bowie) 
7) Winter Wonderland (Dean Martin)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme : Christmas songs without the word Christmas

1) Run Rudolph Run ( by Chuck Berry)
2) It doesn't have to be that way (Jim Croce)
3) Come All Ye Faithful (Halford )
4) It's the most wonderful time of the year (Andy Williams)
5) River (Joni Mitchell)
6) Little Drummer Boy (Bing Crosby and David Bowie)
7) Winter Wonderland (Dean Martin)
8) Fairytale of New York (The Pogues with Kirsty MacColl)


----------



## Open Book

New theme : Christmas songs without the word Christmas

1) Run Run Rudolph ( by Chuck Berry)
2) It doesn't have to be that way (Jim Croce)
3) Come All Ye Faithful (Halford )
4) It's the most wonderful time of the year (Andy Williams)
5) River (Joni Mitchell)
6) Little Drummer Boy (Bing Crosby and David Bowie)
7) Winter Wonderland (Dean Martin)
8) Fairytale of New York (The Pogues with Kirsty MacColl)
9) 2000 Miles (The Pretenders)


----------



## The Deacon

New theme : Christmas songs without the word Christmas

1) Run Rudolph Run ( by Chuck Berry)
2) It doesn't have to be that way (Jim Croce)
3) Come All Ye Faithful (Halford )
4) It's the most wonderful time of the year (Andy Williams)
5) River (Joni Mitchell)
6) Little Drummer Boy (Bing Crosby and David Bowie)
7) Winter Wonderland (Dean Martin)
8) Fairytale of New York (The Pogues with Kirsty MacColl)
9) 2000 Miles (The Pretenders)
10) Silent Night (Simon & Garfunk)


New theme+ songs STARTING with the word, "get". (Or "git")

1) Git Some (Jeff Cooper & Stond Wings)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme : Christmas songs without the word Christmas

1) Run Run Rudolph ( by Chuck Berry)
2) It doesn't have to be that way (Jim Croce)
3) Come All Ye Faithful (Halford )
4) It's the most wonderful time of the year (Andy Williams)
5) River (Joni Mitchell)
6) Little Drummer Boy (Bing Crosby and David Bowie)
7) Winter Wonderland (Dean Martin)
8) Fairytale of New York (The Pogues with Kirsty MacColl)
9) 2000 Miles (The Pretenders)
10) Sleigh Ride (The Ronettes )


----------



## Rogerx

Anyone can start a new theme.


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: New
Song title must contain the word new

1) Brave New Hope (Basia)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: New
Song title must contain the word new

1) Brave New Hope (Basia)
2) The World is New ( Save Farris)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme: New
Song title must contain the word new

1) Brave New Hope (Basia)
2) The World is New ( Save Farris) 
3) Welcome To The New World (X)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: New
Song title must contain the word new

1) Brave New Hope (Basia)
2) The World is New ( Save Farris)
3) Welcome To The New World (X)
4) You make me feel brand new (Stylistics)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme: New
Song title must contain the word new

1) Brave New Hope (Basia)
2) The World is New ( Save Farris)
3) Welcome To The New World (X)
4) You make me feel brand new (Stylistics)
5) Leaving New York (R.E.M.)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: New
Song title must contain the word new

1) Brave New Hope (Basia)
2) The World is New ( Save Farris)
3) Welcome To The New World (X)
4) You make me feel brand new (Stylistics)
5) Leaving New York (R.E.M.)
6) Brand New Day (Van Morrison)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: New
Song title must contain the word new

1) Brave New Hope (Basia)
2) The World is New ( Save Farris)
3) Welcome To The New World (X)
4) You make me feel brand new (Stylistics)
5) Leaving New York (R.E.M.)
6) Brand New Day (Van Morrison)
7) A Brand New Day (Diana Ross, Michael Jackson & The Wiz Stars)


----------



## The Deacon

New theme: New
Song title must contain the word new

1) Brave New Hope (Basia)
2) The World is New ( Save Farris)
3) Welcome To The New World (X)
4) You make me feel brand new (Stylistics)
5) Leaving New York (R.E.M.)
6) Brand New Day (Van Morrison)
7) A Brand New Day (Diana Ross, Michael Jackson & The Wiz Stars)
8) New Morning (Dylan)
9) The New St George(Albion Dance Band)
10) New York Mining Disaster (Velvet Fogg)



New theme:
moderators


----------



## Art Rock

Read the rules please (latest update here).

Current board:
New theme: New
Song title must contain the word new

1) Brave New Hope (Basia)
2) The World is New ( Save Farris)
3) Welcome To The New World (X)
4) You make me feel brand new (Stylistics)
5) Leaving New York (R.E.M.)
6) Brand New Day (Van Morrison)
7) A Brand New Day (Diana Ross, Michael Jackson & The Wiz Stars)
8) New Morning (Dylan)


----------



## Room2201974

Current board:
New theme: New
Song title must contain the word new

1) Brave New Hope (Basia)
2) The World is New ( Save Farris)
3) Welcome To The New World (X)
4) You make me feel brand new (Stylistics)
5) Leaving New York (R.E.M.)
6) Brand New Day (Van Morrison)
7) A Brand New Day (Diana Ross, Michael Jackson & The Wiz Stars)
8) New Morning (Dylan)
9) Brand New Day (Sting)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: New
Song title must contain the word new

1) Brave New Hope (Basia)
2) The World is New ( Save Farris)
3) Welcome To The New World (X)
4) You make me feel brand new (Stylistics)
5) Leaving New York (R.E.M.)
6) Brand New Day (Van Morrison)
7) A Brand New Day (Diana Ross, Michael Jackson & The Wiz Stars)
8) New Morning (Dylan)
9) Brand New Day (Sting)
10) New York, New York ( Frank Sinatra)


----------



## Art Rock

RogerX just got in front of me.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs About Aging and Growing Older.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Songs About Aging and Growing Older.

1) When I'm 64 (The Beatles)


----------



## The Deacon

New theme: Songs About Aging and Growing Older.

1) When I'm 64 (The Beatles)
2) All the little ladies (Strawbs)
3) poor old man (Strawbs)
4)old people troubles (Jess & James)
5) mirror (the End)
6) old man's voice (Eloitron)
7)old man (Clouds)
8) Grandfather (Dear Mr Time)
9) Home from the forest (Gordon Lightfoot)
10)every day hair turns grey (Manfred Mann)

New theme: songs with the word ,"babe"

: songs with the word, "man"


:songs with the word, "kindergarden"


**** sake


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: Songs About Aging and Growing Older.

1) When I'm 64 (The Beatles)
2) Old Friends (Simon and Garfunkel)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Songs About Aging and Growing Older.

1) When I'm 64 (The Beatles)
2) Old Friends (Simon and Garfunkel)
3) It Was a Very Good Year (Frank Sinatra)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Songs About Aging and Growing Older.

1) When I'm 64 (The Beatles)
2) Old Friends (Simon and Garfunkel)
3) It Was a Very Good Year (Frank Sinatra)
4) When I'm 84 (Beautiful South)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme: Songs About Aging and Growing Older.

1) When I'm 64 (The Beatles)
2) Old Friends (Simon and Garfunkel)
3) It Was a Very Good Year (Frank Sinatra)
4) When I'm 84 (Beautiful South)
5) 100 Years (Five for Fighting)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Songs About Aging and Growing Older.

1) When I'm 64 (The Beatles)
2) Old Friends (Simon and Garfunkel)
3) It Was a Very Good Year (Frank Sinatra)
4) When I'm 84 (Beautiful South)
5) 100 Years (Five for Fighting)
6) Those Were The Days (Mary Hopkin)


----------



## Colin M

New theme: Songs About Aging and Growing Older.

1) When I'm 64 (The Beatles)
2) Old Friends (Simon and Garfunkel)
3) It Was a Very Good Year (Frank Sinatra)
4) When I'm 84 (Beautiful South)
5) 100 Years (Five for Fighting)
6) Those Were The Days (Mary Hopkin)
7) The Circle Game (Joni Mitchell)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Songs About Aging and Growing Older.

1) When I'm 64 (The Beatles)
2) Old Friends (Simon and Garfunkel)
3) It Was a Very Good Year (Frank Sinatra)
4) When I'm 84 (Beautiful South)
5) 100 Years (Five for Fighting)
6) Those Were The Days (Mary Hopkin)
7) The Circle Game (Joni Mitchell)
8) Cat's in the Cradle (Harry Chapin)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Songs About Aging and Growing Older.

1) When I'm 64 (The Beatles)
2) Old Friends (Simon and Garfunkel)
3) It Was a Very Good Year (Frank Sinatra)
4) When I'm 84 (Beautiful South)
5) 100 Years (Five for Fighting)
6) Those Were The Days (Mary Hopkin)
7) The Circle Game (Joni Mitchell)
8) Cat's in the Cradle (Harry Chapin)
9) Times of Your Life (Paul Anka)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme: Songs About Aging and Growing Older.

1) When I'm 64 (The Beatles)
2) Old Friends (Simon and Garfunkel)
3) It Was a Very Good Year (Frank Sinatra)
4) When I'm 84 (Beautiful South)
5) 100 Years (Five for Fighting)
6) Those Were The Days (Mary Hopkin)
7) The Circle Game (Joni Mitchell)
8) Cat's in the Cradle (Harry Chapin)
9) Times of Your Life (Paul Anka)
10) Father and Son (Cat Stevens)


----------



## Josquin13

New Theme: "Prog" (ressive) Rock Songs, from the 1960s & 70s (& the albums they derive from--if you wish to include them as extra)

1. And You and I (Yes, Close to the Edge)

(For inspiration & ideas: 



)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: "Prog" (ressive) Rock Songs, from the 1960s & 70s (& the albums they derive from--if you wish to include them as extra)

1. And You and I (Yes, Close to the Edge)
2. Echoes (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: "Prog" (ressive) Rock Songs, from the 1960s & 70s (& the albums they derive from--if you wish to include them as extra)

1.) And You and I (Yes, Close to the Edge)
2.) Echoes (Pink Floyd)
3.)Hero and Heroine (Strawbs)


----------



## senza sordino

New Theme: "Prog" (ressive) Rock Songs, from the 1960s & 70s (& the albums they derive from--if you wish to include them as extra)

1.) And You and I (Yes, Close to the Edge)
2.) Echoes (Pink Floyd, Meddle)
3.)Hero and Heroine (Strawbs)
4) 21st Century Schizoid Man (King Crimson, In the Court of the Crimson King)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme: "Prog" (ressive) Rock Songs, from the 1960s & 70s (& the albums they derive from--if you wish to include them as extra)

1.) And You and I (Yes, Close to the Edge)
2.) Echoes (Pink Floyd, Meddle)
3.)Hero and Heroine (Strawbs)
4) 21st Century Schizoid Man (King Crimson, In the Court of the Crimson King)
5) Firth of Fifth (Genesis, Selling England by the Pound)


----------



## senza sordino

New Theme: "Prog" (ressive) Rock Songs, from the 1960s & 70s (& the albums they derive from--if you wish to include them as extra)

1.) And You and I (Yes, Close to the Edge)
2.) Echoes (Pink Floyd, Meddle)
3.)Hero and Heroine (Strawbs)
4) 21st Century Schizoid Man (King Crimson, In the Court of the Crimson King)
5) Firth of Fifth (Genesis, Selling England by the Pound)
6) Karn Evil 9 (Emerson Lake and Palmer, Brain Salad Surgery)


----------



## Josquin13

New Theme: "Prog" (ressive) Rock Songs, from the 1960s & 70s (& the albums they derive from--if you wish to include them as extra)

1) And You and I (Yes, Close to the Edge)
2) Echoes (Pink Floyd, Meddle)
3) Hero and Heroine (Strawbs)
4) 21st Century Schizoid Man (King Crimson, In the Court of the Crimson King)
5) Firth of Fifth (Genesis, Selling England by the Pound)
6) Karn Evil 9 (Emerson Lake and Palmer, Brain Salad Surgery)
7) In the Court of the Crimson King (King Crimson, In the Court of the Crimson King)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme: "Prog" (ressive) Rock Songs, from the 1960s & 70s (& the albums they derive from--if you wish to include them as extra)

1) And You and I (Yes, Close to the Edge)
2) Echoes (Pink Floyd, Meddle)
3) Hero and Heroine (Strawbs)
4) 21st Century Schizoid Man (King Crimson, In the Court of the Crimson King)
5) Firth of Fifth (Genesis, Selling England byn the Pound)
6) Karn Evil 9 (Emerson Lake and Palmer, Brain Salad Surgery)
7) In the Court of the Crimson King (King Crimson, In the Court of the Crimson King)
8) Shine on you crazy diamond (Pink Floyd, Wish you were here)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: "Prog" (ressive) Rock Songs, from the 1960s & 70s (& the albums they derive from--if you wish to include them as extra)

1) And You and I (Yes, Close to the Edge)
2) Echoes (Pink Floyd, Meddle)
3) Hero and Heroine (Strawbs)
4) 21st Century Schizoid Man (King Crimson, In the Court of the Crimson King)
5) Firth of Fifth (Genesis, Selling England byn the Pound)
6) Karn Evil 9 (Emerson Lake and Palmer, Brain Salad Surgery)
7) In the Court of the Crimson King (King Crimson, In the Court of the Crimson King)
8) Shine on you crazy diamond (Pink Floyd, Wish you were here)
9) Take a Pebble (Emerson, Lake & Palmer from (from Emerson, Lake & Palmer)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: "Prog" (ressive) Rock Songs, from the 1960s & 70s (& the albums they derive from--if you wish to include them as extra)

1) And You and I (Yes, Close to the Edge)
2) Echoes (Pink Floyd, Meddle)
3) Hero and Heroine (Strawbs)
4) 21st Century Schizoid Man (King Crimson, In the Court of the Crimson King)
5) Firth of Fifth (Genesis, Selling England byn the Pound)
6) Karn Evil 9 (Emerson Lake and Palmer, Brain Salad Surgery)
7) In the Court of the Crimson King (King Crimson, In the Court of the Crimson King)
8) Shine on you crazy diamond (Pink Floyd, Wish you were here)
9) Take a Pebble (Emerson, Lake & Palmer from (from Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
10) Heart of the Sunrise (Yes, Fragile)

New theme: title contains the words head and/or feet

1) Head Over Feet (Alanis Morisette)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains the words head and/or feet

1) Head Over Feet (Alanis Morisette)
2) Cold Feet (Tracy Chapman)


----------



## Art Rock

1) Head Over Feet (Alanis Morisette)
2) Cold Feet (Tracy Chapman)
3) Put your head on my shoulder (Paul Anka)


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

title contains the words head and/or feet

1) Head Over Feet (Alanis Morisette)
2) Cold Feet (Tracy Chapman)
3) Put your head on my shoulder (Paul Anka)
4) Tiger Feet (Mud)


----------



## Rogerx

title contains the words head and/or feet

1) Head Over Feet (Alanis Morisette)
2) Cold Feet (Tracy Chapman)
3) Put your head on my shoulder (Paul Anka)
4) Tiger Feet (Mud)
5) Diamond Head ( Beach Boys)


----------



## Art Rock

title contains the words head and/or feet

1) Head Over Feet (Alanis Morisette)
2) Cold Feet (Tracy Chapman)
3) Put your head on my shoulder (Paul Anka)
4) Tiger Feet (Mud)
5) Diamond Head ( Beach Boys)
6) Head over heels (ABBA)


----------



## Starving Wolf

]title contains the words head and/or feet

1) Head Over Feet (Alanis Morisette)
2) Cold Feet (Tracy Chapman)
3) Put your head on my shoulder (Paul Anka)
4) Tiger Feet (Mud)
5) Diamond Head ( Beach Boys)
6) Head over heels (ABBA)
7) Hold Your Head Up (Argent)


----------



## Josquin13

title contains the words head and/or feet

1) Head Over Feet (Alanis Morisette)
2) Cold Feet (Tracy Chapman)
3) Put your head on my shoulder (Paul Anka)
4) Tiger Feet (Mud)
5) Diamond Head ( Beach Boys)
6) Head over heels (ABBA)
7) Hold Your Head Up (Argent)
8) Head Over Heels (Tears for Fears)


----------



## Room2201974

title contains the words head and/or feet

1) Head Over Feet (Alanis Morisette)
2) Cold Feet (Tracy Chapman)
3) Put your head on my shoulder (Paul Anka)
4) Tiger Feet (Mud)
5) Diamond Head ( Beach Boys)
6) Head over heels (ABBA)
7) Hold Your Head Up (Argent)
8) Head over Heels (Tears for Fears)
9) Nails In My Feet (Crowded House)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Title contains the words head and/or feet

1) Head Over Feet (Alanis Morisette)
2) Cold Feet (Tracy Chapman)
3) Put your head on my shoulder (Paul Anka)
4) Tiger Feet (Mud)
5) Diamond Head ( Beach Boys)
6) Head over heels (ABBA)
7) Hold Your Head Up (Argent)
8) Head over Heels (Tears for Fears)
9) Nails In My Feet (Crowded House)
10) Fluffhead (Phish)

New theme: title contains the word hand or hands

1) I Wanna Hold Your Hand (Beatles)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme: title contains the word hand or hands

1) I Wanna Hold Your Hand (Beatles) 
2) Hand in Glove (Smiths)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: title contains the word hand or hands

1) I Wanna Hold Your Hand (Beatles)
2) Hands Up (Ottawan)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: title contains the word hand or hands

1) I Wanna Hold Your Hand (Beatles)
2) Hand in Glove (Smiths)
3) Hand in my pocket (Alanis Morissette)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: title contains the word hand or hands

1) I Wanna Hold Your Hand (Beatles)
2) Hand in Glove (Smiths)
3) Hand in my pocket (Alanis Morissette)
4) Hands Up (Ottawan)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: title contains the word hand or hands

1) I Wanna Hold Your Hand (Beatles)
2) Hand in Glove (Smiths)
3) Hand in my pocket (Alanis Morissette)
4) Hands Up (Ottawan)
5) Slow Hand (Pointer Sisters)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains the word hand or hands

1) I Wanna Hold Your Hand (Beatles)
2) Hand in Glove (Smiths)
3) Hand in my pocket (Alanis Morissette)
4) Hands Up (Ottawan)
5) Slow Hand (Pointer Sisters)
6) Hand Me Down World (The Guess Who)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: title contains the word hand or hands

1) I Wanna Hold Your Hand (Beatles)
2) Hand in Glove (Smiths)
3) Hand in my pocket (Alanis Morissette)
4) Hands Up (Ottawan)
5) Slow Hand (Pointer Sisters)
6) Hand Me Down World (The Guess Who)
7) Hands Off...She's Mine (The English Beat)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains the word hand or hands

1) I Wanna Hold Your Hand (Beatles)
2) Hand in Glove (Smiths)
3) Hand in my pocket (Alanis Morissette)
4) Hands Up (Ottawan)
5) Slow Hand (Pointer Sisters)
6) Hand Me Down World (The Guess Who)
7) Hands Off...She's Mine (The English Beat)
8) Hold My Hand (Hootie and the Blowfish)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme: title contains the word hand or hands

1) I Wanna Hold Your Hand (Beatles)
2) Hand in Glove (Smiths)
3) Hand in my pocket (Alanis Morissette)
4) Hands Up (Ottawan)
5) Slow Hand (Pointer Sisters)
6) Hand Me Down World (The Guess Who)
7) Hands Off...She's Mine (The English Beat)
8) Hold My Hand (Hootie and the Blowfish)
9) Second Hand News (Fleetwood Mac)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains the word hand or hands

1) I Wanna Hold Your Hand (Beatles)
2) Hand in Glove (Smiths)
3) Hand in my pocket (Alanis Morissette)
4) Hands Up (Ottawan)
5) Slow Hand (Pointer Sisters)
6) Hand Me Down World (The Guess Who)
7) Hands Off...She's Mine (The English Beat)
8) Hold My Hand (Hootie and the Blowfish)
9) Second Hand News (Fleetwood Mac)
10) Second hand Rose ( Barbra Streisand)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs With Guest in the Title


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: Songs With Guest in the Title

1) Be My Guest (Fats Domino)


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Re "guest", I can't think of any. It'll be interesting to see if we make it to ten!


----------



## Rogerx

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> Re "guest", I can't think of any. It'll be interesting to see if we make it to ten!


Well, Bulldog had one in only 30 minutes


----------



## Art Rock

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> Re "guest", I can't think of any. It'll be interesting to see if we make it to ten!


I can't think of any either. Therefore I bow out of this theme, and googled for candidates. There are sufficient for a top 10, but frankly, none that I recognized. And just as a reminder: it is considered 'not done' to google and post a result.


----------



## Rogerx

Rogerx said:


> New theme: Songs With Guest in the Title


Subject / theme closed, find a new one, free for anyone.


----------



## Art Rock

Subject: Titles with the name of a city that hosted the Olympics. Only one repeat of each city allowed.

1) My woman from Tokyo (Deep Purple)


----------



## Rogerx

Subject: Titles with the name of a city that hosted the Olympics. Only one repeat of each city allowed.

1) My woman from Tokyo (Deep Purple)
2) April in Paris( ( Louis Armstrong)


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Subject: Titles with the name of a city that hosted the Olympics. Only one repeat of each city allowed.

1) My woman from Tokyo (Deep Purple)
2) April in Paris (Louis Armstrong)
3) Streets of London (Ralph McTell)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Subject: Titles with the name of a city that hosted the Olympics. Only one repeat of each city allowed.

1) My woman from Tokyo (Deep Purple)
2) April in Paris (Louis Armstrong)
3) Streets of London (Ralph McTell)
4) I Go To Rio (Peter Allen)


----------



## Art Rock

Subject: Titles with the name of a city that hosted the Olympics. Only one repeat of each city allowed.

1) My woman from Tokyo (Deep Purple)
2) April in Paris (Louis Armstrong)
3) Streets of London (Ralph McTell)
4) I Go To Rio (Peter Allen)
5) Miss Sarajevo (Passengers)


----------



## Room2201974

Subject: Titles with the name of a city that hosted the Olympics. Only one repeat of each city allowed.

1) My woman from Tokyo (Deep Purple)
2) April in Paris (Louis Armstrong)
3) Streets of London (Ralph McTell)
4) I Go To Rio (Peter Allen)
5) Miss Sarajevo (Passengers)
6) Amsterdam (Crowded House)


----------



## Rogerx

Subject: Titles with the name of a city that hosted the Olympics. Only one repeat of each city allowed.

1) My woman from Tokyo (Deep Purple)
2) April in Paris (Louis Armstrong)
3) Streets of London (Ralph McTell)
4) I Go To Rio (Peter Allen)
5) Miss Sarajevo (Passengers)
6) Amsterdam (Crowded House)
7) Heart of Rome (Elvis Presley )


----------



## Art Rock

It is possible actually to make the ten without any repeats.


----------



## Room2201974

Yes.....................


----------



## Room2201974

Subject: Titles with the name of a city that hosted the Olympics. Only one repeat of each city allowed.

1) My woman from Tokyo (Deep Purple)
2) April in Paris (Louis Armstrong)
3) Streets of London (Ralph McTell)
4) I Go To Rio (Peter Allen)
5) Miss Sarajevo (Passengers)
6) Amsterdam (Crowded House)
7) Heart of Rome (Elvis Presley )
8) Hot 'Lanta (Allman Brothers)


----------



## Open Book

Subject: Titles with the name of a city that hosted the Olympics. Only one repeat of each city allowed.

1) My woman from Tokyo (Deep Purple)
2) April in Paris (Louis Armstrong)
3) Streets of London (Ralph McTell)
4) I Go To Rio (Peter Allen)
5) Miss Sarajevo (Passengers)
6) Amsterdam (Crowded House)
7) Heart of Rome (Elvis Presley )
8) Hot 'Lanta (Allman Brothers)
9) L A Woman (The Doors)


----------



## Room2201974

Subject: Titles with the name of a city that hosted the Olympics. Only one repeat of each city allowed.

1) My woman from Tokyo (Deep Purple)
2) April in Paris (Louis Armstrong)
3) Streets of London (Ralph McTell)
4) I Go To Rio (Peter Allen)
5) Miss Sarajevo (Passengers)
6) Amsterdam (Crowded House)
7) Heart of Rome (Elvis Presley )
8) Hot 'Lanta (Allman Brothers)
9) L A Woman (The Doors)
10) Meet Me In St. Louis, Louis (Judy Garland)


----------



## Room2201974

New topic up for grabs.


----------



## The Deacon

New Theme:

songs STARTING with the word, "get" (or "git")



Git Some (Jeff Cooper & Stoned Wings)


----------



## Room2201974

New topic: Protopsychedelic written songs prior to 1967.


1) Good Vibrations (Beach Boys)


----------



## senza sordino

New topic: Protopsychedelic written songs prior to 1967.


1) Good Vibrations (Beach Boys)
2) Tomorrow Never Knows (The Beatles)


----------



## Room2201974

New topic: Protopsychedelic written songs prior to 1967.


1) Good Vibrations (Beach Boys)
2) Tomorrow Never Knows (The Beatles)
3) Take A Giant Step (Monkees/Wrecking Crew)


----------



## The Deacon

New topic: Protopsychedelic written songs prior to 1967.


1) Good Vibrations (Beach Boys)
2) Tomorrow Never Knows (The Beatles)
3) Take A Giant Step (Monkees/Wrecking Crew)
4) Nature Boy (eden Abhez '60)
5) Holy Music (malachi)
6) Light of Day (Pat Kilroy '66)
7) Inner Sounds (ID)
8) Shape of Things (Yardbirds )
9) Face of Time (the Plague)
10) Pick it Up (Euphoria '66)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New topic: Protopsychedelic written songs prior to 1967.


1) Good Vibrations (Beach Boys)
2) Tomorrow Never Knows (The Beatles)
3) Take A Giant Step (Monkees/Wrecking Crew)
4) Eight Miles High (Byrds)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New topic: Protopsychedelic written songs prior to 1967.


1) Good Vibrations (Beach Boys)
2) Tomorrow Never Knows (The Beatles)
3) Take A Giant Step (Monkees/Wrecking Crew)
4) Eight Miles High (Byrds)
5) Who Are The Brain Police? (Zappa & the Mothers)


----------



## Art Rock

New topic: Protopsychedelic written songs prior to 1967.


1) Good Vibrations (Beach Boys)
2) Tomorrow Never Knows (The Beatles)
3) Take A Giant Step (Monkees/Wrecking Crew)
4) Eight Miles High (Byrds)
5) Who Are The Brain Police? (Zappa & the Mothers)
6) They're Coming to Take Me Away, Ha-Haaa! (Napoleon XIV)




Although this is usually seen as a comic novelty song, I always felt that the use of varying recording speeds , echoes and siren effects were akin to the later psychedelic movement.


----------



## Starving Wolf

New topic: Protopsychedelic written songs prior to 1967.


1) Good Vibrations (Beach Boys)
2) Tomorrow Never Knows (The Beatles)
3) Take A Giant Step (Monkees/Wrecking Crew)
4) Eight Miles High (Byrds)
5) Who Are The Brain Police? (Zappa & the Mothers)
6) They're Coming to Take Me Away, Ha-Haaa! (Napoleon XIV)
7) White Rabbit (Jefferson Airplane)


----------



## Open Book

New topic: Protopsychedelic written songs prior to 1967.

1) Good Vibrations (Beach Boys)
2) Tomorrow Never Knows (The Beatles)
3) Take A Giant Step (Monkees/Wrecking Crew)
4) Eight Miles High (Byrds)
5) Who Are The Brain Police? (Zappa & the Mothers)
6) They're Coming to Take Me Away, Ha-Haaa! (Napoleon XIV)
7) White Rabbit (Jefferson Airplane)
8) Strawberry Fields Forever (The Beatles)

I'm not sure what proto- means in front of psychedelic. Simply early psychedelic, by virtue of the year it was released?


----------



## Rogerx

New topic: Protopsychedelic written songs prior to 1967.

1) Good Vibrations (Beach Boys)
2) Tomorrow Never Knows (The Beatles)
3) Take A Giant Step (Monkees/Wrecking Crew)
4) Eight Miles High (Byrds)
5) Who Are The Brain Police? (Zappa & the Mothers)
6) They're Coming to Take Me Away, Ha-Haaa! (Napoleon XIV)
7) White Rabbit (Jefferson Airplane)
8) Strawberry Fields Forever (The Beatles)
9) The Electric Prunes( Train For Tomorrow )


----------



## Starving Wolf

New topic: Protopsychedelic written songs prior to 1967.

1) Good Vibrations (Beach Boys)
2) Tomorrow Never Knows (The Beatles)
3) Take A Giant Step (Monkees/Wrecking Crew)
4) Eight Miles High (Byrds)
5) Who Are The Brain Police? (Zappa & the Mothers)
6) They're Coming to Take Me Away, Ha-Haaa! (Napoleon XIV)
7) White Rabbit (Jefferson Airplane)
8) Strawberry Fields Forever (The Beatles)
9) Train For Tomorrow (The Electric Prunes)
10) Time Has Come Today (Chambers Brothers)

new theme: title contains the word captain or pilot, as in the master of a ship, plane, or other vessel

1) I'm Your Captain (Grand Funk Railroad)


----------



## Rogerx

new theme: title contains the word captain or pilot, as in the master of a ship, plane, or other vessel

1) I'm Your Captain (Grand Funk Railroad)
2) Love Boat Captain ( Pearl Jam)


----------



## Bulldog

new theme: title contains the word captain or pilot, as in the master of a ship, plane, or other vessel

1) I'm Your Captain (Grand Funk Railroad)
2) Love Boat Captain ( Pearl Jam)
3) Captain Jack (Billy Joel)


----------



## ldiat

1) I'm Your Captain (Grand Funk Railroad)
2) Love Boat Captain ( Pearl Jam
3)Sky Pilot, Eric Burdon & The Animals


----------



## Bulldog

Corrected Board:

new theme: title contains the word captain or pilot, as in the master of a ship, plane, or other vessel

1) I'm Your Captain (Grand Funk Railroad)
2) Love Boat Captain ( Pearl Jam)
3) Captain Jack (Billy Joel)
4) Sky Pilot, Eric Burdon & The Animals


----------



## Rogerx

new theme: title contains the word captain or pilot, as in the master of a ship, plane, or other vessel

1) I'm Your Captain (Grand Funk Railroad)
2) Love Boat Captain ( Pearl Jam)
3) Captain Jack (Billy Joel)
4) Sky Pilot, Eric Burdon & The Animals
5) The Captain of Her Heart(Double)


----------



## Bulldog

new theme: title contains the word captain or pilot, as in the master of a ship, plane, or other vessel

1) I'm Your Captain (Grand Funk Railroad)
2) Love Boat Captain ( Pearl Jam)
3) Captain Jack (Billy Joel)
4) Sky Pilot, Eric Burdon & The Animals
5) The Captain of Her Heart(Double)
6) Captain America (Jimmy Buffett)


----------



## Room2201974

new theme: title contains the word captain or pilot, as in the master of a ship, plane, or other vessel

1) I'm Your Captain (Grand Funk Railroad)
2) Love Boat Captain ( Pearl Jam)
3) Captain Jack (Billy Joel)
4) Sky Pilot, Eric Burdon & The Animals
5) The Captain of Her Heart(Double)
6) Captain America (Jimmy Buffett)
7) Shadow Captain (CSN)


----------



## Rogerx

new theme: title contains the word captain or pilot, as in the master of a ship, plane, or other vessel

1) I'm Your Captain (Grand Funk Railroad)
2) Love Boat Captain ( Pearl Jam)
3) Captain Jack (Billy Joel)
4) Sky Pilot, Eric Burdon & The Animals
5) The Captain of Her Heart(Double)
6) Captain America (Jimmy Buffett)
7) Shadow Captain (CSN)
8) Captain of Your Ship (Reparata and the Delrons )


----------



## The Deacon

new theme: title contains the word captain or pilot, as in the master of a ship, plane, or other vessel

1) I'm Your Captain (Grand Funk Railroad)
2) Love Boat Captain ( Pearl Jam)
3) Captain Jack (Billy Joel)
4) Sky Pilot, Eric Burdon & The Animals
5) The Captain of Her Heart(Double)
6) Captain America (Jimmy Buffett)
7) Shadow Captain (CSN)
8) Captain of Your Ship (Reparata and the Delrons )
9) ride with captain Max (Blonde on Blonde)
10) Captain Blood (Paul Roland)


New topic:
songs with the the word , "wot"

1) Wot Gorilla? (genesis)


----------



## Starving Wolf

I'm afraid I'll have to disqualify Captain America (Jimmy Buffett). The song uses Captain as an Army (land force) military rank only, and doesn't speak of the character in terms of guiding any sort of vessel. 

The list now reads:

new theme: title contains the word captain or pilot, as in the master of a ship, plane, or other vessel

1) I'm Your Captain (Grand Funk Railroad)
2) Love Boat Captain ( Pearl Jam)
3) Captain Jack (Billy Joel)
4) Sky Pilot, Eric Burdon & The Animals
5) The Captain of Her Heart(Double)
6) Shadow Captain (CSN)
7) Captain of Your Ship (Reparata and the Delrons )
8) Ride Captain Ride (Blues Image)


----------



## Room2201974

new theme: title contains the word captain or pilot, as in the master of a ship, plane, or other vessel

1) I'm Your Captain (Grand Funk Railroad)
2) Love Boat Captain ( Pearl Jam)
3) Captain Jack (Billy Joel)
4) Sky Pilot, Eric Burdon & The Animals
5) The Captain of Her Heart(Double)
6) Shadow Captain (CSN)
7) Captain of Your Ship (Reparata and the Delrons )
8) Ride Captain Ride (Blues Image)
9) The Captain And Me (Doobie Brothers)


----------



## Bwv 1080

new theme: title contains the word captain or pilot, as in the master of a ship, plane, or other vessel

1) I'm Your Captain (Grand Funk Railroad)
2) Love Boat Captain ( Pearl Jam)
3) Captain Jack (Billy Joel)
4) Sky Pilot, Eric Burdon & The Animals
5) The Captain of Her Heart(Double)
6) Shadow Captain (CSN)
7) Captain of Your Ship (Reparata and the Delrons )
8) Ride Captain Ride (Blues Image)
9) The Captain And Me (Doobie Brothers)
10) Captain Bacardi (Tom Jobim)

new theme: title references to Germany / Third Reich / Nazis 

1) Blitzkrieg Bop (Ramones)


----------



## Art Rock

new theme: title references to Germany / Third Reich / Nazis

1) Blitzkrieg Bop (Ramones)
2) In Germany before the War (Randy Newman)


----------



## Starving Wolf

new theme: title references to Germany / Third Reich / Nazis

1) Blitzkrieg Bop (Ramones)
2) In Germany before the War (Randy Newman)
3) Der Fuehrer's Face (Spike Jones)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

new theme: title references to Germany / Third Reich / Nazis

1) Blitzkrieg Bop (Ramones)
2) In Germany before the War (Randy Newman)
3) Der Fuehrer's Face (Spike Jones)
4) Angel of Death (Slayer)


----------



## Art Rock

new theme: title references to Germany / Third Reich / Nazis

1) Blitzkrieg Bop (Ramones)
2) In Germany before the War (Randy Newman)
3) Der Fuehrer's Face (Spike Jones)
4) Angel of Death (Slayer)
5) Ghosts of Dachau (The Style Council)

Chances are you don't know this one - give it a try. it's haunting.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

new theme: title references to Germany / Third Reich / Nazis

1) Blitzkrieg Bop (Ramones)
2) In Germany before the War (Randy Newman)
3) Der Fuehrer's Face (Spike Jones)
4) Angel of Death (Slayer)
5) Ghosts of Dachau (The Style Council)
6) The Blond Beast (Marduk) kind of like Angel of Death but with a disco beat!


----------



## Open Book

new theme: title references to Germany / Third Reich / Nazis

1) Blitzkrieg Bop (Ramones)
2) In Germany before the War (Randy Newman)
3) Der Fuehrer's Face (Spike Jones)
4) Angel of Death (Slayer)
5) Ghosts of Dachau (The Style Council)
6) The Blond Beast (Marduk) 
7) Wernher Von Braun (Tom Lehrer)


----------



## Rogerx

new theme: title references to Germany / Third Reich / Nazis

1) Blitzkrieg Bop (Ramones)
2) In Germany before the War (Randy Newman)
3) Der Fuehrer's Face (Spike Jones)
4) Angel of Death (Slayer)
5) Ghosts of Dachau (The Style Council)
6) The Blond Beast (Marduk)
7) Wernher Von Braun (Tom Lehrer)
8) Born to Die In Berlin (Ramones)


----------



## Bwv 1080

new theme: title references to Germany / Third Reich / Nazis

1) Blitzkrieg Bop (Ramones)
2) In Germany before the War (Randy Newman)
3) Der Fuehrer's Face (Spike Jones)
4) Angel of Death (Slayer)
5) Ghosts of Dachau (The Style Council)
6) The Blond Beast (Marduk)
7) Wernher Von Braun (Tom Lehrer)
8) Born to Die In Berlin (Ramones)
9) California Uber Alles (Dead Kennedys)


----------



## Rogerx

Since when can use other then English for the titles.
Mine where disqualified a few pages back. Very strange.


----------



## Art Rock

Rogerx said:


> Since when can use other then English for the titles.
> Mine where disqualified a few pages back. Very strange.


The rules state "Only songs in English can be used", songs #7 and #9 in the current list have lyrics in English.


----------



## Art Rock

new theme: title references to Germany / Third Reich / Nazis

1) Blitzkrieg Bop (Ramones)
2) In Germany before the War (Randy Newman)
3) Der Fuehrer's Face (Spike Jones)
4) Angel of Death (Slayer)
5) Ghosts of Dachau (The Style Council)
6) The Blond Beast (Marduk)
7) Wernher Von Braun (Tom Lehrer)
8) Born to Die In Berlin (Ramones)
9) California Uber Alles (Dead Kennedys)
10) Holocaust (This Mortal Coil)


New theme is up for grabs.


----------



## Art Rock

Let's do a Christmas playlist of a different kind. Simply post your favourite Christmas song (and interpreter). You can take only one turn for this special list. If someone else has already posted your favourite, you can post your second favourite instead (it would be nice to state which of the posted ones is your #1 favourite as well).

1) It doesn't have to be that way (Jim Croce)


----------



## Rogerx

Let's do a Christmas playlist of a different kind. Simply post your favourite Christmas song (and interpreter). You can take only one turn for this special list. If someone else has already posted your favourite, you can post your second favourite instead (it would be nice to state which of the posted ones is your #1 favourite as well).

1) It doesn't have to be that way (Jim Croce)
2) Do they Know it's Christmas ( Band Aid 1984)


----------



## Room2201974

Let's do a Christmas playlist of a different kind. Simply post your favourite Christmas song (and interpreter). You can take only one turn for this special list. If someone else has already posted your favourite, you can post your second favourite instead (it would be nice to state which of the posted ones is your #1 favourite as well).

1) It doesn't have to be that way (Jim Croce)
2) Do they Know it's Christmas ( Band Aid 1984)
3) Happy Xmas (War Is Over) (John Lennon)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Let's do a Christmas playlist of a different kind. Simply post your favourite Christmas song (and interpreter). You can take only one turn for this special list. If someone else has already posted your favourite, you can post your second favourite instead (it would be nice to state which of the posted ones is your #1 favourite as well).

1) It doesn't have to be that way (Jim Croce)
2) Do they Know it's Christmas ( Band Aid 1984)
3) Happy Xmas (War Is Over) (John Lennon)
4) Christmas Time Is Here (Vince Guaraldi Trio)


----------



## Art Rock

Actually, with Christmas it might be a bit too quiet to limit ourselves to a game where we can post only once.

How about this: we start a regular game in parallel. Anybody can jump in and define a topic.


----------



## Starving Wolf

Actually, with Christmas it might be a bit too quiet to limit ourselves to a game where we can post only once.

How about this: we start a regular game in parallel. Anybody can jump in and define a topic.

New theme: title contains the word sweet

1) Sweet Caroline (Neil Diamond)


----------



## Open Book

Let's do a Christmas playlist of a different kind. Simply post your favourite Christmas song (and interpreter). You can take only one turn for this special list. If someone else has already posted your favourite, you can post your second favourite instead (it would be nice to state which of the posted ones is your #1 favourite as well).

1) It doesn't have to be that way (Jim Croce)
2) Do they Know it's Christmas ( Band Aid 1984)
3) Happy Xmas (War Is Over) (John Lennon)
4) Christmas Time Is Here (Vince Guaraldi Trio)
5) The Little Drummer Boy (Peace On Earth) (Bing Crosby & David Bowie)


----------



## Open Book

Actually, with Christmas it might be a bit too quiet to limit ourselves to a game where we can post only once.

How about this: we start a regular game in parallel. Anybody can jump in and define a topic.

New theme: title contains the word sweet

1) Sweet Caroline (Neil Diamond)
2) Sweet Jane (Velvet Underground)


----------



## Josquin13

Actually, with Christmas it might be a bit too quiet to limit ourselves to a game where we can post only once.

How about this: we start a regular game in parallel. Anybody can jump in and define a topic.

New theme: title contains the word sweet

1) Sweet Caroline (Neil Diamond)
2) Sweet Jane (Velvet Underground)
3) My Sweet Lord (George Harrison)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains the word sweet

1) Sweet Caroline (Neil Diamond)
2) Sweet Jane (Velvet Underground)
3) My Sweet Lord (George Harrison)
4) How Sweet It Is (To Be Loved By You)(by James Taylor)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains the word sweet

1) Sweet Caroline (Neil Diamond)
2) Sweet Jane (Velvet Underground)
3) My Sweet Lord (George Harrison)
4) How Sweet It Is (To Be Loved By You)(by James Taylor)
5) My Sweet One (Phish)


----------



## The Deacon

New theme: title contains the word sweet

1) Sweet Caroline (Neil Diamond)
2) Sweet Jane (Velvet Underground)
3) My Sweet Lord (George Harrison)
4) How Sweet It Is (To Be Loved By You)(by James Taylor)
5) My Sweet One (Phish)

6)Love makes sweet music (soft machine)
7)sweet lorraine (Uriah heep)
8)absolutely sweet marie (Dylan)
9)sweet movin' (mecki mark men)
10)sweet Medusa (Bead game)
11)sweet Mary (Artwoods)
12)sweet wine (cream)


New theme: peace
1) give peace a chance (Plastic Ono Band)
2) peace train (Stevens)


----------



## Art Rock

Reminder: we still have a Christmas playlist running in parallel (latest here)

New theme: title contains the word sweet

1) Sweet Caroline (Neil Diamond)
2) Sweet Jane (Velvet Underground)
3) My Sweet Lord (George Harrison)
4) How Sweet It Is (To Be Loved By You)(by James Taylor)
5) My Sweet One (Phish)
6) Sad Sweet Dreamer (Sweet Sensation)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains the word sweet

1) Sweet Caroline (Neil Diamond)
2) Sweet Jane (Velvet Underground)
3) My Sweet Lord (George Harrison)
4) How Sweet It Is (To Be Loved By You)(by James Taylor)
5) My Sweet One (Phish)
6) Sad Sweet Dreamer (Sweet Sensation)
7) Sweet Dreams by (Eurythmics)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme: title contains the word sweet

1) Sweet Caroline (Neil Diamond)
2) Sweet Jane (Velvet Underground)
3) My Sweet Lord (George Harrison)
4) How Sweet It Is (To Be Loved By You)(by James Taylor)
5) My Sweet One (Phish)
6) Sad Sweet Dreamer (Sweet Sensation)
7) Sweet Dreams by (Eurythmics)
8) Sweet Surrender (Sarah McLachlan)


----------



## Art Rock

Reminder: we still have a Christmas playlist running in parallel (latest here)

New theme: title contains the word sweet

1) Sweet Caroline (Neil Diamond)
2) Sweet Jane (Velvet Underground)
3) My Sweet Lord (George Harrison)
4) How Sweet It Is (To Be Loved By You)(by James Taylor)
5) My Sweet One (Phish)
6) Sad Sweet Dreamer (Sweet Sensation)
7) Sweet Dreams (Eurythmics)
8) Sweet Surrender (Sarah McLachlan)
9) Ain't she sweet (Beatles)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: title contains the word sweet

1) Sweet Caroline (Neil Diamond)
2) Sweet Jane (Velvet Underground)
3) My Sweet Lord (George Harrison)
4) How Sweet It Is (To Be Loved By You)(by James Taylor)
5) My Sweet One (Phish)
6) Sad Sweet Dreamer (Sweet Sensation)
7) Sweet Dreams (Eurythmics)
8) Sweet Surrender (Sarah McLachlan)
9) Ain't she sweet (Beatles)
10) Sweets For My Sweet (The Searchers)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains the word sweet

1) Sweet Caroline (Neil Diamond)
2) Sweet Jane (Velvet Underground)
3) My Sweet Lord (George Harrison)
4) How Sweet It Is (To Be Loved By You)(by James Taylor)
5) My Sweet One (Phish)
6) Sad Sweet Dreamer (Sweet Sensation)
7) Sweet Dreams (Eurythmics)
8) Sweet Surrender (Sarah McLachlan)
9) Ain't she sweet (Beatles)
10)The Sweet Hello, The Sad Goodbye (Roxette)


----------



## Rogerx

Let us complete the Christmas list with a second entry, alright?

1) It doesn't have to be that way (Jim Croce)
2) Do they Know it's Christmas ( Band Aid 1984)
3) Happy Xmas (War Is Over) (John Lennon)
4) Christmas Time Is Here (Vince Guaraldi Trio)
5) The Little Drummer Boy (Peace On Earth) (Bing Crosby & David Bowie)


----------



## Room2201974

New concept: Name a song that came out *while you were alive* that you totally missed and you "found" at a later date that is in your estimation a quality tune. Totally subjective, there are no wrong answers!

1) Wuthering Heights (Kate Bush)


----------



## Rogerx

New concept: Name a song that came out while you were alive that you totally missed and you "found" at a later date that is in your estimation a quality tune. Totally subjective, there are no wrong answers!

1) Wuthering Heights (Kate Bush)
2) Unchained Melody (Righteous Brothers)


----------



## Art Rock

Let us complete the Christmas list with a second entry, alright?

1) It doesn't have to be that way (Jim Croce)
2) Do they Know it's Christmas ( Band Aid 1984)
3) Happy Xmas (War Is Over) (John Lennon)
4) Christmas Time Is Here (Vince Guaraldi Trio)
5) The Little Drummer Boy (Peace On Earth) (Bing Crosby & David Bowie)
6) River (Joni Mitchell)


----------



## Art Rock

New concept: Name a song that came out while you were alive that you totally missed and you "found" at a later date that is in your estimation a quality tune. Totally subjective, there are no wrong answers!

1) Wuthering Heights (Kate Bush)
2) Unchained Melody (Righteous Brothers)
3) Hallelujah (Jeff Buckley)


----------



## Rogerx

Let us complete the Christmas list with a second entry, alright?

1) It doesn't have to be that way (Jim Croce)
2) Do they Know it's Christmas ( Band Aid 1984)
3) Happy Xmas (War Is Over) (John Lennon)
4) Christmas Time Is Here (Vince Guaraldi Trio)
5) The Little Drummer Boy (Peace On Earth) (Bing Crosby & David Bowie)
6) River (Joni Mitchell)
7) White Christmas ( Bing Crosby)


----------



## Room2201974

Let us complete the Christmas list with a second entry, alright?

1) It doesn't have to be that way (Jim Croce)
2) Do they Know it's Christmas ( Band Aid 1984)
3) Happy Xmas (War Is Over) (John Lennon)
4) Christmas Time Is Here (Vince Guaraldi Trio)
5) The Little Drummer Boy (Peace On Earth) (Bing Crosby & David Bowie)
6) River (Joni Mitchell)
7) White Christmas ( Bing Crosby)
8) Riu Chiu (The Monkees)


----------



## Room2201974

New concept: Name a song that came out while you were alive that you totally missed and you "found" at a later date that is in your estimation a quality tune. Totally subjective, there are no wrong answers!

1) Wuthering Heights (Kate Bush)
2) Unchained Melody (Righteous Brothers)
3) Hallelujah (Jeff Buckley)
4) I'm Alive (Hollies)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Let us complete the Christmas list with a second entry, alright?

1) It doesn't have to be that way (Jim Croce)
2) Do they Know it's Christmas ( Band Aid 1984)
3) Happy Xmas (War Is Over) (John Lennon)
4) Christmas Time Is Here (Vince Guaraldi Trio)
5) The Little Drummer Boy (Peace On Earth) (Bing Crosby & David Bowie)
6) River (Joni Mitchell)
7) White Christmas ( Bing Crosby)
8) Riu Chiu (The Monkees)
9) The Christmas Song (Nat King Cole)


----------



## Rogerx

New concept: Name a song that came out while you were alive that you totally missed and you "found" at a later date that is in your estimation a quality tune. Totally subjective, there are no wrong answers!

1) Wuthering Heights (Kate Bush)
2) Unchained Melody (Righteous Brothers)
3) Hallelujah (Jeff Buckley)
4) I'm Alive (Hollies)
5) Death of a Clown ( The Kinks)


----------



## philoctetes

New concept: Name a song that came out while you were alive that you totally missed and you "found" at a later date that is in your estimation a quality tune. Totally subjective, there are no wrong answers!

1) Wuthering Heights (Kate Bush)
2) Unchained Melody (Righteous Brothers)
3) Hallelujah (Jeff Buckley)
4) I'm Alive (Hollies)
5) Death of a Clown ( The Kinks) 
6) Lark's Tongue in Aspic (King Crimson)


----------



## Josquin13

New concept: Name a song that came out while you were alive that you totally missed and you "found" at a later date that is in your estimation a quality tune. Totally subjective, there are no wrong answers!

1) Wuthering Heights (Kate Bush)
2) Unchained Melody (Righteous Brothers)
3) Hallelujah (Jeff Buckley)
4) I'm Alive (Hollies)
5) Death of a Clown ( The Kinks)
6) Lark's Tongue in Aspic (King Crimson)
7) Stop me if you think you've heard this one before (The Smiths)


----------



## Room2201974

New concept: Name a song that came out while you were alive that you totally missed and you "found" at a later date that is in your estimation a quality tune. Totally subjective, there are no wrong answers!

1) Wuthering Heights (Kate Bush)
2) Unchained Melody (Righteous Brothers)
3) Hallelujah (Jeff Buckley)
4) I'm Alive (Hollies)
5) Death of a Clown ( The Kinks)
6) Lark's Tongue in Aspic (King Crimson)
7) Stop me if you think you've heard this one before (The Smiths)
8) Message To My Girl (Split Enz)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New concept: Name a song that came out while you were alive that you totally missed and you "found" at a later date that is in your estimation a quality tune. Totally subjective, there are no wrong answers!

1) Wuthering Heights (Kate Bush)
2) Unchained Melody (Righteous Brothers)
3) Hallelujah (Jeff Buckley)
4) I'm Alive (Hollies)
5) Death of a Clown ( The Kinks)
6) Lark's Tongue in Aspic (King Crimson)
7) Stop me if you think you've heard this one before (The Smiths)
8) Message To My Girl (Split Enz)
9) Take Five (Dave Brubeck Quartet)


----------



## Open Book

Let us complete the Christmas list with a second entry, alright?

1) It doesn't have to be that way (Jim Croce)
2) Do they Know it's Christmas ( Band Aid 1984)
3) Happy Xmas (War Is Over) (John Lennon)
4) Christmas Time Is Here (Vince Guaraldi Trio)
5) The Little Drummer Boy (Peace On Earth) (Bing Crosby & David Bowie)
6) River (Joni Mitchell)
7) White Christmas ( Bing Crosby)
8) Riu Chiu (The Monkees)
9) The Christmas Song (Nat King Cole)
10) I Saw Three Ships (Nat King Cole)


----------



## philoctetes

New concept: Name a song that came out while you were alive that you totally missed and you "found" at a later date that is in your estimation a quality tune. Totally subjective, there are no wrong answers!

1) Wuthering Heights (Kate Bush)
2) Unchained Melody (Righteous Brothers)
3) Hallelujah (Jeff Buckley)
4) I'm Alive (Hollies)
5) Death of a Clown ( The Kinks)
6) Lark's Tongue in Aspic (King Crimson)
7) Stop me if you think you've heard this one before (The Smiths)
8) Message To My Girl (Split Enz)
9) Take Five (Dave Brubeck Quartet) 
10) Coming Back to Life (Pink Floyd)

new theme - coming back

1) I Will Survive (Gloria Gaynor)


----------



## Art Rock

new theme - coming back

1) I Will Survive (Gloria Gaynor)
2) Return to Fantasy (Uriah Heep)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme - coming back

1) I Will Survive (Gloria Gaynor)
2) Return to Fantasy (Uriah Heep)
3) It's All Coming Back To Me Now (Celine Dion)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme - coming back

1) I Will Survive (Gloria Gaynor)
2) Return to Fantasy (Uriah Heep)
3) It's All Coming Back To Me Now (Celine Dion)
4) I'll Be Back (Beatles)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme - coming back

1) I Will Survive (Gloria Gaynor)
2) Return to Fantasy (Uriah Heep)
3) It's All Coming Back To Me Now (Celine Dion)
4) I'll Be Back (Beatles)
5) Tie a yellow ribbon round the old oak tree (Tony Orlando and Dawn)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme - coming back

1) I Will Survive (Gloria Gaynor)
2) Return to Fantasy (Uriah Heep)
3) It's All Coming Back To Me Now (Celine Dion)
4) I'll Be Back (Beatles)
5) Tie a yellow ribbon round the old oak tree (Tony Orlando and Dawn)
6) Fast Car (Tracy Chapman)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme - coming back

1) I Will Survive (Gloria Gaynor)
2) Return to Fantasy (Uriah Heep)
3) It's All Coming Back To Me Now (Celine Dion)
4) I'll Be Back (Beatles)
5) Tie a yellow ribbon round the old oak tree (Tony Orlando and Dawn)
6) Fast Car (Tracy Chapman)
7) Return To Sender (Elvis Presley)


----------



## KenOC

New theme - coming back

1) I Will Survive (Gloria Gaynor)
2) Return to Fantasy (Uriah Heep)
3) It's All Coming Back To Me Now (Celine Dion)
4) I'll Be Back (Beatles)
5) Tie a yellow ribbon round the old oak tree (Tony Orlando and Dawn)
6) Fast Car (Tracy Chapman)
7) Return To Sender (Elvis Presley)
8) Comin' Back to Me (Marty Balin/Jefferson Airplane)
​


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme - coming back

1) I Will Survive (Gloria Gaynor)
2) Return to Fantasy (Uriah Heep)
3) It's All Coming Back To Me Now (Celine Dion)
4) I'll Be Back (Beatles)
5) Tie a yellow ribbon round the old oak tree (Tony Orlando and Dawn)
6) Fast Car (Tracy Chapman)
7) Return To Sender (Elvis Presley)
8) Comin' Back to Me (Marty Balin/Jefferson Airplane)
9) Back In The Saddle (Aerosmith)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme - coming back

1) I Will Survive (Gloria Gaynor)
2) Return to Fantasy (Uriah Heep)
3) It's All Coming Back To Me Now (Celine Dion)
4) I'll Be Back (Beatles)
5) Tie a yellow ribbon round the old oak tree (Tony Orlando and Dawn)
6) Fast Car (Tracy Chapman)
7) Return To Sender (Elvis Presley)
8) Comin' Back to Me (Marty Balin/Jefferson Airplane)
9) Back In The Saddle (Aerosmith)
10) Get Back (Beatles)

New theme: title contains a child's plaything

1) Yo-Yo (Osmonds)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: title contains a child's plaything

1) Yo-Yo (Osmonds)
2) Red Rubber Ball (The Cyrkle)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: title contains a child's plaything

1) Yo-Yo (Osmonds)
2) Red Rubber Ball (The Cyrkle)
3) 99 Luftballons (Nena)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains a child's plaything

1) Yo-Yo (Osmonds)
2) Red Rubber Ball (The Cyrkle)
3) 99 Luftballons (Nena)
4) Marvelous Toys ( John Denver )


----------



## Starving Wolf

"Toys" is a broad category, not a specific plaything. Disqualified.

New theme: title contains a child's plaything

1) Yo-Yo (Osmonds)
2) Red Rubber Ball (The Cyrkle)
3) 99 Luftballons (Nena)
4) Ride My Seesaw (Moody Blues)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: title contains a child's plaything

1) Yo-Yo (Osmonds)
2) Red Rubber Ball (The Cyrkle)
3) 99 Luftballons (Nena)
4) Ride My Seesaw (Moody Blues)
5) Dumptruck (Blind Melon)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains a child's plaything

1) Yo-Yo (Osmonds)
2) Red Rubber Ball (The Cyrkle)
3) 99 Luftballons (Nena)
4) Ride My Seesaw (Moody Blues)
5) Dumptruck (Blind Melon)
6) Like Toy Soldiers( Eminem)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: title contains a child's plaything

1) Yo-Yo (Osmonds)
2) Red Rubber Ball (The Cyrkle)
3) 99 Luftballons (Nena)
4) Ride My Seesaw (Moody Blues)
5) Dumptruck (Blind Melon)
6) Like Toy Soldiers( Eminem)
7) Rubber Ball (Bobby Vee)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme: title contains a child's plaything

1) Yo-Yo (Osmonds)
2) Red Rubber Ball (The Cyrkle)
3) 99 Luftballons (Nena)
4) Ride My Seesaw (Moody Blues)
5) Dumptruck (Blind Melon)
6) Like Toy Soldiers( Eminem)
7) Rubber Ball (Bobby Vee)
8) Rocking Horse (The Allman Brothers Band)

For those that don't know the above song, which is a later Allman Brothers song, here's a link to live 2003 Beacon Theater NYC performance:


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: title contains a child's plaything

1) Yo-Yo (Osmonds)
2) Red Rubber Ball (The Cyrkle)
3) 99 Luftballons (Nena)
4) Ride My Seesaw (Moody Blues)
5) Dumptruck (Blind Melon)
6) Like Toy Soldiers( Eminem)
7) Rubber Ball (Bobby Vee)
8) Rocking Horse (The Allman Brothers Band)
9) Brand New Key - The Roller Skate Song* (Melanie) One of the "minor" pop stars I've actually met.

*https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brand_New_Key


----------



## Art Rock

Maybe I'm a bit slow right now, but where's the child's plaything in that title? A key?


----------



## Room2201974

Art Rock said:


> Maybe I'm a bit slow right now, but where's the child's plaything in that title? A key?


You've never roller skated before?


----------



## Art Rock

Nope. Still, the roller skates are in the lyrics, not in the title.


----------



## Art Rock

We'll let the topic starter make a call on this. The addition is not part of the actual song title.


----------



## Starving Wolf

I had considered adding that song to the list, myself, but decided against it after looking it up on Wikipedia. 

I'm with Art Rock on this one. Please choose another song.


----------



## Starving Wolf

In my research, I did find a few references to an altered version by Janis Joplin that supposedly used a different title. However, I wasn't able to locate a recording or track listing.


----------



## Art Rock

Now that the title issue has been sorted out:



Room2201974 said:


> (Melanie) One of the "minor" pop stars I've actually met.


Fascinating. She was pretty big around 1970. I've never met anyone famous from the music scene (the closest I came was encountering James Levine in a park, and we did not talk).


----------



## Starving Wolf

Just to be clear, the list is back to:

New theme: title contains a child's plaything

1) Yo-Yo (Osmonds)
2) Red Rubber Ball (The Cyrkle)
3) 99 Luftballons (Nena)
4) Ride My Seesaw (Moody Blues)
5) Dumptruck (Blind Melon)
6) Like Toy Soldiers( Eminem)
7) Rubber Ball (Bobby Vee)
8) Rocking Horse (The Allman Brothers Band)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains a child's plaything

1) Yo-Yo (Osmonds)
2) Red Rubber Ball (The Cyrkle)
3) 99 Luftballons (Nena)
4) Ride My Seesaw (Moody Blues)
5) Dumptruck (Blind Melon)
6) Like Toy Soldiers( Eminem)
7) Rubber Ball (Bobby Vee)
8) Rocking Horse (The Allman Brothers Band)
9) I'm Your Puppet( James & Bobby Purify)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: title contains a child's plaything

1) Yo-Yo (Osmonds)
2) Red Rubber Ball (The Cyrkle)
3) 99 Luftballons (Nena)
4) Ride My Seesaw (Moody Blues)
5) Dumptruck (Blind Melon)
6) Like Toy Soldiers( Eminem)
7) Rubber Ball (Bobby Vee)
8) Rocking Horse (The Allman Brothers Band)
9) I'm Your Puppet( James & Bobby Purify)
10) Toys In the Attic (Aerosmith)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I am winner! 
New theme = winning


----------



## Rogerx

I am winner!
New theme = winning

1)The Winner Takes It All ABBA.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = winning

1) The Winner Takes It All (ABBA)
2) So you win again (Hot Chocolate)


----------



## Art Rock

By the way, the previous theme is not finished yet. As stated in post 2461:
""Toys" is a broad category, not a specific plaything. Disqualified."

A number 10 of that list still needs to be offered; meanwhile we can also continue with the latest one.


----------



## Starving Wolf

To be fair, I have to disqualify Toys In The Attic for the same reason I disqualified an earlier entry with "Toys" in the title. See Post 2461 for the reasoning.

I feel like the Grinch, taking people's toys away at Christmas. :-(

The least I can do is finish the category.

10) Rag Doll (Frankie Valli and the Four Seasons)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

...I am loser...


----------



## Room2201974

Too slow to the keypad again!!!!!!


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme = winning

1) The Winner Takes It All (ABBA)
2) So you win again (Hot Chocolate)
3) We Are The Champions (Queen)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme = winning

1) The Winner Takes It All (ABBA)
2) So you win again (Hot Chocolate)
3) I'm Winning (Santana)


----------



## Art Rock

Corrected board:

New theme = winning

1) The Winner Takes It All (ABBA)
2) So you win again (Hot Chocolate)
3) We Are The Champions (Queen)
4) I'm Winning (Santana)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme = winning

1) The Winner Takes It All (ABBA)
2) So you win again (Hot Chocolate)
3) We Are The Champions (Queen)
4) I'm Winning (Santana) 
5) You Win Again (Hank Williams)


----------



## Open Book

New theme = winning

1) The Winner Takes It All (ABBA)
2) So you win again (Hot Chocolate)
3) We Are The Champions (Queen)
4) I'm Winning (Santana)
5) You Win Again (Hank Williams)
6) David Watts (The Kinks)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme = winning

1) The Winner Takes It All (ABBA)
2) So you win again (Hot Chocolate)
3) We Are The Champions (Queen)
4) I'm Winning (Santana)
5) You Win Again (Hank Williams)
6) David Watts (The Kinks)
7) Miss America (Styx)


----------



## Open Book

New theme = winning

1) The Winner Takes It All (ABBA)
2) So you win again (Hot Chocolate)
3) We Are The Champions (Queen)
4) I'm Winning (Santana)
5) You Win Again (Hank Williams)
6) David Watts (The Kinks)
7) Miss America (Styx)
8) Ironic (Alanis Morissette)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme = winning

1) The Winner Takes It All (ABBA)
2) So you win again (Hot Chocolate)
3) We Are The Champions (Queen)
4) I'm Winning (Santana)
5) You Win Again (Hank Williams)
6) David Watts (The Kinks)
7) Miss America (Styx)
8) Ironic (Alanis Morissette)
9) Sittin' On Top Of The World (Dean Martin)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme = winning

1) The Winner Takes It All (ABBA)
2) So you win again (Hot Chocolate)
3) We Are The Champions (Queen)
4) I'm Winning (Santana)
5) You Win Again (Hank Williams)
6) David Watts (The Kinks)
7) Miss America (Styx)
8) Ironic (Alanis Morissette)
9) Sittin' On Top Of The World (Dean Martin)
10) Play to Win (Al Green)


----------



## Josquin13

New Theme - Letters - though the word letter doesn't have to be in the title:

1) Please read the letter (Robert Plant, Alison Krauss)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme - Letters - though the word letter doesn't have to be in the title:

1) Please read the letter (Robert Plant, Alison Krauss)
2) The Letter (Box Tops)


----------



## Open Book

New Theme - Letters - though the word letter doesn't have to be in the title:

1) Please read the letter (Robert Plant, Alison Krauss)
2) The Letter (Box Tops)
3) Message In A Bottle (The Police)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme - Letters - though the word letter doesn't have to be in the title:

1) Please read the letter (Robert Plant, Alison Krauss)
2) The Letter (Box Tops)
3) Message In A Bottle (The Police)
4) She's Leaving Home (Beatles)


----------



## Room2201974

New Theme - Letters - though the word letter doesn't have to be in the title:

1) Please read the letter (Robert Plant, Alison Krauss)
2) The Letter (Box Tops)
3) Message In A Bottle (The Police)
4) She's Leaving Home (Beatles)
5) Return To Sender (Elvis)


----------



## philoctetes

New Theme - Letters - though the word letter doesn't have to be in the title:

1) Please read the letter (Robert Plant, Alison Krauss)
2) The Letter (Box Tops)
3) Message In A Bottle (The Police)
4) She's Leaving Home (Beatles)
5) Return To Sender (Elvis) 
6) Take a Letter Maria (RB Greaves)


----------



## Open Book

New Theme - Letters - though the word letter doesn't have to be in the title:

1) Please read the letter (Robert Plant, Alison Krauss)
2) The Letter (Box Tops)
3) Message In A Bottle (The Police)
4) She's Leaving Home (Beatles)
5) Return To Sender (Elvis)
6) Take a Letter Maria (RB Greaves)
7) Dear God (XTC)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme - Letters - though the word letter doesn't have to be in the title:

1) Please read the letter (Robert Plant, Alison Krauss)
2) The Letter (Box Tops)
3) Message In A Bottle (The Police)
4) She's Leaving Home (Beatles)
5) Return To Sender (Elvis)
6) Take a Letter Maria (RB Greaves)
7) Dear God (XTC)
8) Dear John Letter (Skeeter Davis & Bobby Bare )


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme - Letters - though the word letter doesn't have to be in the title:

1) Please read the letter (Robert Plant, Alison Krauss)
2) The Letter (Box Tops)
3) Message In A Bottle (The Police)
4) She's Leaving Home (Beatles)
5) Return To Sender (Elvis)
6) Take a Letter Maria (RB Greaves)
7) Dear God (XTC)
8) Dear John Letter (Skeeter Davis & Bobby Bare )
9) Tie a Yellow Ribbon Round The Ole Oak Tree (Tony Orlando and Dawn)


----------



## Open Book

New Theme - Letters - though the word letter doesn't have to be in the title:

1) Please read the letter (Robert Plant, Alison Krauss)
2) The Letter (Box Tops)
3) Message In A Bottle (The Police)
4) She's Leaving Home (Beatles)
5) Return To Sender (Elvis)
6) Take a Letter Maria (RB Greaves)
7) Dear God (XTC)
8) Dear John Letter (Skeeter Davis & Bobby Bare )
9) Tie a Yellow Ribbon Round The Ole Oak Tree (Tony Orlando and Dawn)
10) Please Mr. Postman (The Beatles)

New Theme: Lovemaking in unusual places

1) Grass (XTC)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Lovemaking in unusual places

1) Grass (XTC)
2) Bath ( Harry Nilsson )


----------



## Starving Wolf

Maybe I need some sleep, but how does Bath fit the theme? The narrator says he's going home to take a bath after a pleasant night he spent somewhere else. I don't see any specifics about where he spent the night. Am I missing something?


----------



## Rogerx

Starving Wolf said:


> Maybe I need some sleep, but how does Bath fit the theme? The narrator says he's going home to take a bath after a pleasant night he spent somewhere else. I don't see any specifics about where he spent the night. Am I missing something?


Yes you do, do I have to spill it out?
Love making in the bathtub


----------



## ldiat

rogerx said:


> yes you do, do i have to spill it out?
> love making in the bathtub


 whoa! Double whoa! Chimichurri!!!!


----------



## Art Rock

Rogerx said:


> Yes you do, do I have to spill it out?
> Love making in the bathtub


I see nowhere in the lyrics that this song is about making love in a bathtub. Yes, you can do it there, but that is not in the song. If we include any place you could make love (without it being in the song), the list is endless.


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme: Lovemaking in unusual places

1) Grass (XTC)
2) Blanket on the ground (Billie Jo Spears)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Lovemaking in unusual places

1) Grass (XTC)
2) Blanket on the ground (Billie Jo Spears)
3) Love In An Elevator (Aerosmith)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New Theme: Lovemaking in unusual places

1) Grass (XTC)
2) Blanket on the ground (Billie Jo Spears)
3) Love In An Elevator (Aerosmith)
4) Why Don't We Do It In The Road (Beatles)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme: Lovemaking in unusual places

1) Grass (XTC)
2) Blanket on the ground (Billie Jo Spears)
3) Love In An Elevator (Aerosmith)
4) Why Don't We Do It In The Road (Beatles)
5) Kayleigh (Marillion)



"Do you remember loving on the floor in Belsize park?"


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Lovemaking in unusual places

1) Grass (XTC)
2) Blanket on the ground (Billie Jo Spears)
3) Love In An Elevator (Aerosmith)
4) Why Don't We Do It In The Road (Beatles)
5) Kayleigh (Marillion)
6) You Oughta Know (Alanis Morissette) (in a theatre)


----------



## Open Book

New Theme: Lovemaking in unusual places

1) Grass (XTC)
2) Blanket on the ground (Billie Jo Spears)
3) Love In An Elevator (Aerosmith)
4) Why Don't We Do It In The Road (Beatles)
5) Kayleigh (Marillion)
6) You Oughta Know (Alanis Morissette) (in a theatre)
7) Paradise By The Dashboard Lights (Meat Loaf)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Lovemaking in unusual places

1) Grass (XTC)
2) Blanket on the ground (Billie Jo Spears)
3) Love In An Elevator (Aerosmith)
4) Why Don't We Do It In The Road (Beatles)
5) Kayleigh (Marillion)
6) You Oughta Know (Alanis Morissette) (in a theatre)
7) Paradise By The Dashboard Lights (Meat Loaf)
8) Making Love In A Subaru (Damaskas)


----------



## Open Book

New Theme: Lovemaking in unusual places

1) Grass (XTC)
2) Blanket on the ground (Billie Jo Spears)
3) Love In An Elevator (Aerosmith)
4) Why Don't We Do It In The Road (Beatles)
5) Kayleigh (Marillion)
6) You Oughta Know (Alanis Morissette) (in a theatre)
7) Paradise By The Dashboard Lights (Meat Loaf)
8) Making Love In A Subaru (Damaskas)
9) Second Hand News (Fleetwood Mac)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme: Lovemaking in unusual places

1) Grass (XTC)
2) Blanket on the ground (Billie Jo Spears)
3) Love In An Elevator (Aerosmith)
4) Why Don't We Do It In The Road (Beatles)
5) Kayleigh (Marillion)
6) You Oughta Know (Alanis Morissette) (in a theatre)
7) Paradise By The Dashboard Lights (Meat Loaf)
8) Making Love In A Subaru (Damaskas)
9) Second Hand News (Fleetwood Mac)
10) Summer [the first time] (Bobby Goldsboro)

"We sat on the sand, and the boy took her hand
But I saw the sun rise as a man"


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Glass (must be in title)

1) Casualties of Glass (Martha and the Muffins)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Glass (must be in title)

1) Casualties of Glass (Martha and the Muffins)
2) Walking on Broken Glass ( Annie Lennox)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Glass (must be in title)

1) Casualties of Glass (Martha and the Muffins)
2) Walking on Broken Glass ( Annie Lennox)
3) Glass Teeth (Living Colour)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Glass (must be in title)

1) Casualties of Glass (Martha and the Muffins)
2) Walking on Broken Glass ( Annie Lennox)
3) Glass Teeth (Living Colour)
4) Heart of Glass (Blondie)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Glass (must be in title)

1) Casualties of Glass (Martha and the Muffins)
2) Walking on Broken Glass ( Annie Lennox)
3) Glass Teeth (Living Colour)
4) Heart of Glass (Blondie)
5) Man in the Looking Glass ( Frank Sinatra )


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: Glass (must be in title)

1) Casualties of Glass (Martha and the Muffins)
2) Walking on Broken Glass ( Annie Lennox)
3) Glass Teeth (Living Colour)
4) Heart of Glass (Blondie)
5) Man in the Looking Glass ( Frank Sinatra )
6) Through The Looking Glass (Monkees)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Glass (must be in title)

1) Casualties of Glass (Martha and the Muffins)
2) Walking on Broken Glass ( Annie Lennox)
3) Glass Teeth (Living Colour)
4) Heart of Glass (Blondie)
5) Man in the Looking Glass ( Frank Sinatra )
6) Glass Onion (Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Glass (must be in title)

1) Casualties of Glass (Martha and the Muffins)
2) Walking on Broken Glass ( Annie Lennox)
3) Glass Teeth (Living Colour)
4) Heart of Glass (Blondie)
5) Man in the Looking Glass ( Frank Sinatra )
6) Glass Onion (Beatles)
7) An Empty Glass ( Peggy Lee)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Glass (must be in title)

1) Casualties of Glass (Martha and the Muffins)
2) Walking on Broken Glass ( Annie Lennox)
3) Glass Teeth (Living Colour)
4) Heart of Glass (Blondie)
5) Man in the Looking Glass ( Frank Sinatra )
6) Through The Looking Glass (Monkees)
7) Glass Onion (Beatles)
8) An Empty Glass ( Peggy Lee)

Just restoring an accidental dropped entry.


----------



## Josquin13

New theme: Glass (must be in title)

1) Casualties of Glass (Martha and the Muffins)
2) Walking on Broken Glass ( Annie Lennox)
3) Glass Teeth (Living Colour)
4) Heart of Glass (Blondie)
5) Man in the Looking Glass ( Frank Sinatra )
6) Through The Looking Glass (Monkees)
7) Glass Onion (Beatles)
8) An Empty Glass ( Peggy Lee)
9) Steel and Glass (John Lennon)


----------



## The Deacon

New theme: Glass (must be in title)

1) Casualties of Glass (Martha and the Muffins)
2) Walking on Broken Glass ( Annie Lennox)
3) Glass Teeth (Living Colour)
4) Heart of Glass (Blondie)
5) Man in the Looking Glass ( Frank Sinatra )
6) Through The Looking Glass (Monkees)
7) Glass Onion (Beatles)
8) An Empty Glass ( Peggy Lee)
9) Steel and Glass (John Lennon)
10)Herz Aus Glas (Popol Vuh)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Glass (must be in title)

1) Casualties of Glass (Martha and the Muffins)
2) Walking on Broken Glass ( Annie Lennox)
3) Glass Teeth (Living Colour)
4) Heart of Glass (Blondie)
5) Man in the Looking Glass ( Frank Sinatra )
6) Through The Looking Glass (Monkees)
7) Glass Onion (Beatles)
8) An Empty Glass ( Peggy Lee)
9) Steel and Glass (John Lennon)
10) A Glass of Champagne (Sailor)


Cheers!:cheers:
This was mine, someone else take the next one.


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains something you find at a circus, carnival or amusement park.

1) Love Rollercoaster (Ohio Players)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: title contains something you find at a circus, carnival or amusement park.

1) Love Rollercoaster (Ohio Players)
2) Death of a Clown (The Kinks)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains something you find at a circus, carnival or amusement park.

1) Love Rollercoaster (Ohio Players)
2) Death of a Clown (The Kinks)
3) Tight Rope (Leon Russell)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains something you find at a circus, carnival or amusement park.

1) Love Rollercoaster (Ohio Players)
2) Death of a Clown (The Kinks)
3) Tight Rope (Leon Russell)
4) Freefall (Camel)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains something you find at a circus, carnival or amusement park.

1) Love Rollercoaster (Ohio Players)
2) Death of a Clown (The Kinks)
3) Tight Rope (Leon Russell)
4) Freefall (Camel)
5) Freakshow (Ani DiFranco)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains something you find at a circus, carnival or amusement park.

1) Love Rollercoaster (Ohio Players)
2) Death of a Clown (The Kinks)
3) Tight Rope (Leon Russell)
4) Freefall (Camel)
5) Freakshow (Ani DiFranco)
6) Puppet on a string ( Sandie Shaw.)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: title contains something you find at a circus, carnival or amusement park.

1) Love Rollercoaster (Ohio Players)
2) Death of a Clown (The Kinks)
3) Tight Rope (Leon Russell)
4) Freefall (Camel)
5) Freakshow (Ani DiFranco)
6) Puppet on a string (Sandie Shaw)
7) Cuddly Toy (Harry Nilsson)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: title contains something you find at a circus, carnival or amusement park.

1) Love Rollercoaster (Ohio Players)
2) Death of a Clown (The Kinks)
3) Tight Rope (Leon Russell)
4) Freefall (Camel)
5) Freakshow (Ani DiFranco)
6) Puppet on a string (Sandie Shaw)
7) Cuddly Toy (Harry Nilsson)
8) Send in the Clowns (Judy Collins)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains something you find at a circus, carnival or amusement park.

1) Love Rollercoaster (Ohio Players)
2) Death of a Clown (The Kinks)
3) Tight Rope (Leon Russell)
4) Freefall (Camel)
5) Freakshow (Ani DiFranco)
6) Puppet on a string (Sandie Shaw)
7) Cuddly Toy (Harry Nilsson)
8) Send in the Clowns (Judy Collins)
9) Punch and Judy ( Marillion.)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: title contains something you find at a circus, carnival or amusement park.

1) Love Rollercoaster (Ohio Players)
2) Death of a Clown (The Kinks)
3) Tight Rope (Leon Russell)
4) Freefall (Camel)
5) Freakshow (Ani DiFranco)
6) Puppet on a string (Sandie Shaw)
7) Cuddly Toy (Harry Nilsson)
8) Send in the Clowns (Judy Collins)
9) Punch and Judy ( Marillion.)
10) Freak Parade (Todd Rundgren's Utopia)

New theme: Songs with the word Funk or Funky in the title

1) Too Funky (George Michael)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Songs with the word Funk or Funky in the title

1) Too Funky (George Michael)
2) Funky Town (Lipps Inc)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Songs with the word Funk or Funky in the title

1) Too Funky (George Michael)
2) Funky Town (Lipps Inc)
3) Play that Funky Music (Wild Cherry)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Songs with the word Funk or Funky in the title

1) Too Funky (George Michael)
2) Funky Town (Lipps Inc)
3) Play that Funky Music (Wild Cherry)
4) Funky Drummer (James Brown)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme: Songs with the word Funk or Funky in the title

1) Too Funky (George Michael)
2) Funky Town (Lipps Inc)
3) Play that Funky Music (Wild Cherry)
4) Funky Drummer (James Brown)
5) Funk #49 (James Gang)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Songs with the word Funk or Funky in the title

1) Too Funky (George Michael)
2) Funky Town (Lipps Inc)
3) Play that Funky Music (Wild Cherry)
4) Funky Drummer (James Brown)
5) Funk #49 (James Gang)
6) Get the Funk Out (Extreme)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Songs with the word Funk or Funky in the title

1) Too Funky (George Michael)
2) Funky Town (Lipps Inc)
3) Play that Funky Music (Wild Cherry)
4) Funky Drummer (James Brown)
5) Funk #49 (James Gang)
6) Get the Funk Out (Extreme)
7) Give Up The Funk (George Clinton)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs with the word Funk or Funky in the title

1) Too Funky (George Michael)
2) Funky Town (Lipps Inc)
3) Play that Funky Music (Wild Cherry)
4) Funky Drummer (James Brown)
5) Funk #49 (James Gang)
6) Get the Funk Out (Extreme)
7) Give Up The Funk (George Clinton)
8) Overpowered by Funk (The Clash)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Songs with the word Funk or Funky in the title

1) Too Funky (George Michael)
2) Funky Town (Lipps Inc)
3) Play that Funky Music (Wild Cherry)
4) Funky Drummer (James Brown)
5) Funk #49 (James Gang)
6) Get the Funk Out (Extreme)
7) Give Up The Funk (George Clinton)
8) Overpowered by Funk (The Clash)
9) Funky Chicken (Rufus Thomas)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs with the word Funk or Funky in the title

1) Too Funky (George Michael)
2) Funky Town (Lipps Inc)
3) Play that Funky Music (Wild Cherry)
4) Funky Drummer (James Brown)
5) Funk #49 (James Gang)
6) Get the Funk Out (Extreme)
7) Give Up The Funk (George Clinton)
8) Overpowered by Funk (The Clash)
9) Funky Chicken (Rufus Thomas)
10) Funky Pretty (The Beach Boys)


Next one is up for grabs


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: months. Title must contain the name of a month. No repeats.

1) I can see the sun in late December (Lucifer)


----------



## ldiat

1) Too Funky (George Michael)
2) Funky Town (Lipps Inc)
3) Play that Funky Music (Wild Cherry)
4) Funky Drummer (James Brown)
5) Funk #49 (James Gang)
6) Get the Funk Out (Extreme)
7) Give Up The Funk (George Clinton)
8) Overpowered by Funk (The Clash)
9) Funky Chicken (Rufus Thomas)
10) Funky Pretty (The Beach Boys)
11)Uptown Funk ( Bruno Mars)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: months. Title must contain the name of a month. No repeats.

1) I can see the sun in late December (Lucifer)
2) April Come She Will - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## Art Rock

ldiat said:


> 11)Uptown Funk ( Bruno Mars)


Please check the rules (here).


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: months. Title must contain the name of a month. No repeats.

1) I can see the sun in late December (Lucifer)
2) April Come She Will - Simon & Garfunkel
3) I'll See You In September (The Happenings)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: months. Title must contain the name of a month. No repeats.

1) I can see the sun in late December (Lucifer)
2) April Come She Will - Simon & Garfunkel
3) I'll See You In September (The Happenings)
4) November (Tom Waits)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: months. Title must contain the name of a month. No repeats.

1) I can see the sun in late December (Lucifer)
2) April Come She Will (Simon & Garfunkel)
3) I'll See You In September (The Happenings)
4) November (Tom Waits)
5) January (Pilot)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: months. Title must contain the name of a month. No repeats.

1) I can see the sun in late December (Lucifer)
2) April Come She Will (Simon & Garfunkel)
3) I'll See You In September (The Happenings)
4) November (Tom Waits)
5) January (Pilot) 
6) First of May( The Gees)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: months. Title must contain the name of a month. No repeats.

1) I can see the sun in late December (Lucifer)
2) April Come She Will (Simon & Garfunkel)
3) I'll See You In September (The Happenings)
4) November (Tom Waits)
5) January (Pilot)
6) First of May( The Gees)
7) February Song (Josh Groban)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: months. Title must contain the name of a month. No repeats.

1) I can see the sun in late December (Lucifer)
2) April Come She Will (Simon & Garfunkel)
3) I'll See You In September (The Happenings)
4) November (Tom Waits)
5) January (Pilot)
6) First of May( The Bee Gees)
7) February Song (Josh Groban)
8) 4th of July (Ani DiFranco)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: months. Title must contain the name of a month. No repeats.

1) I can see the sun in late December (Lucifer)
2) April Come She Will (Simon & Garfunkel)
3) I'll See You In September (The Happenings)
4) November (Tom Waits)
5) January (Pilot)
6) First of May (The Bee Gees)
7) February Song (Josh Groban)
8) 4th of July (Ani DiFranco)
9) Waters of March (Art Garfunkel)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: months. Title must contain the name of a month. No repeats.

1) I can see the sun in late December (Lucifer)
2) April Come She Will (Simon & Garfunkel)
3) I'll See You In September (The Happenings)
4) November (Tom Waits)
5) January (Pilot)
6) First of May (The Bee Gees)
7) February Song (Josh Groban)
8) 4th of July (Ani DiFranco)
9) Waters of March (Art Garfunkel)
10) Evening in June (Van Morrison )

I've gotta rush, so feel free starting with what you want.


----------



## Art Rock

Nice list. I had October by U2 in mind as well, but I could not think of June and August.


----------



## The Deacon

New theme: songs STARTING with the word, "get" (or "git")

Git Some - Jeff Cooper & stoned Wings


----------



## Art Rock

I'll take another one, then let others choose for a while. But I could not resist on 31 December.




Theme = Clock(s). Must be in the title, or in the lyrics.

1) Rendezvous 6:02 (UK)


"It's 5 o'clock
Driving down Park Lane
As London leaves
For the weekend again"


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme = Clock(s). Must be in the title, or in the lyrics.

1) Rendezvous 6:02 (UK)
2) Saturday Night's Alright (Elton John)


"It's 7 o'clock and I want to rock"


----------



## philoctetes

Theme = Clock(s). Must be in the title, or in the lyrics.

1) Rendezvous 6:02 (UK)
2) Three O'Clock Roadblock (Bob Marley)


----------



## Art Rock

Corrected list:

1) Rendezvous 6:02 (UK)
2) Saturday Night's Alright (Elton John)
3) Three O'Clock Roadblock (Bob Marley)


----------



## Room2201974

Corrected list:

1) Rendezvous 6:02 (UK)
2) Saturday Night's Alright (Elton John)
3) Three O'Clock Roadblock (Bob Marley)
4) Five O'clock World (The Vogues)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme = Clock(s). Must be in the title, or in the lyrics.

1) Rendezvous 6:02 (UK)
2) Saturday Night's Alright (Elton John)
3) Three O'Clock Roadblock (Bob Marley)
4) Five O'clock World (The Vogues)
5) Clocks (Coldplay)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme = Clock(s). Must be in the title, or in the lyrics.

1) Rendezvous 6:02 (UK)
2) Saturday Night's Alright (Elton John)
3) Three O'Clock Roadblock (Bob Marley)
4) Five O'clock World (The Vogues)
5) Clocks (Coldplay)
6) Time's Up (Living Colour)


----------



## philoctetes

Theme = Clock(s). Must be in the title, or in the lyrics.

1) Rendezvous 6:02 (UK)
2) Saturday Night's Alright (Elton John)
3) Three O'Clock Roadblock (Bob Marley)
4) Five O'clock World (The Vogues)
5) Clocks (Coldplay)
6) Time's Up (Living Colour) 
7) Rock Around the Clock (Bill Haley)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme = Clock(s). Must be in the title, or in the lyrics.

1) Rendezvous 6:02 (UK)
2) Saturday Night's Alright (Elton John)
3) Three O'Clock Roadblock (Bob Marley)
4) Five O'clock World (The Vogues)
5) Clocks (Coldplay)
6) Time's Up (Living Colour) 
7) Rock Around the Clock (Bill Haley)
8) Taking Care of Business (Bachman-Turner Overdrive)


----------



## Josquin13

Theme = Clock(s). Must be in the title, or in the lyrics.

1) Rendezvous 6:02 (UK)
2) Saturday Night's Alright (Elton John)
3) Three O'Clock Roadblock (Bob Marley)
4) Five O'clock World (The Vogues)
5) Clocks (Coldplay)
6) Time's Up (Living Colour) 
7) Rock Around the Clock (Bill Haley)
8) Taking Care of Business (Bachman-Turner Overdrive)
9) Five O'Clock World (The Vogues)

Would Pink Floyd's "Time" count, considering that the song is full of the sounds of clocks, but doesn't mention the word "clock" in its actual lyrics?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme = Clock(s). Must be in the title, or in the lyrics.

1) Rendezvous 6:02 (UK)
2) Saturday Night's Alright (Elton John)
3) Three O'Clock Roadblock (Bob Marley)
4) Five O'clock World (The Vogues)
5) Clocks (Coldplay)
6) Time's Up (Living Colour) 
7) Rock Around the Clock (Bill Haley)
8) Taking Care of Business (Bachman-Turner Overdrive)
9) Five O'Clock World (The Vogues)
10) Good Old Fashioned Lover Boy (Queen)


----------



## Room2201974

Josquin13 said:


> Theme = Clock(s). Must be in the title, or in the lyrics.
> 
> 1) Rendezvous 6:02 (UK)
> 2) Saturday Night's Alright (Elton John)
> 3) Three O'Clock Roadblock (Bob Marley)
> 4) Five O'clock World (The Vogues)
> 5) Clocks (Coldplay)
> 6) Time's Up (Living Colour)
> 7) Rock Around the Clock (Bill Haley)
> 8) Taking Care of Business (Bachman-Turner Overdrive)
> 9) Five O'Clock World (The Vogues)
> 
> Would Pink Floyd's "Time" count, considering that the song is full of the sounds of clocks, but doesn't mention the word "clock" in its actual lyrics?


#4????

........

Corrected:

Theme = Clock(s). Must be in the title, or in the lyrics.

1) Rendezvous 6:02 (UK)
2) Saturday Night's Alright (Elton John)
3) Three O'Clock Roadblock (Bob Marley)
4) Five O'clock World (The Vogues)
5) Clocks (Coldplay)
6) Time's Up (Living Colour)
7) Rock Around the Clock (Bill Haley)
8) Taking Care of Business (Bachman-Turner Overdrive)
9) Good Old Fashioned Lover Boy (Queen)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme = Clock(s). Must be in the title, or in the lyrics.

1) Rendezvous 6:02 (UK)
2) Saturday Night's Alright (Elton John)
3) Three O'Clock Roadblock (Bob Marley)
4) Five O'clock World (The Vogues)
5) Clocks (Coldplay)
6) Time's Up (Living Colour)
7) Rock Around the Clock (Bill Haley)
8) Taking Care of Business (Bachman-Turner Overdrive)
9) Good Old Fashioned Lover Boy (Queen)
10) Boulevard (Jackson Browne) "beat the clock"

Things look a bit slow, so on second thought, I will choose the next theme.

New theme: title or lyrics contain the word party.

1) 1999 (Prince)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: title or lyrics contain the word party.

1) 1999 (Prince)
2) All Night Long (Lionel Richie)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title or lyrics contain the word party.

1) 1999 (Prince)
2) All Night Long (Lionel Richie)
3) It's my party ( Lesley Gore)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title or lyrics contain the word party.

1) 1999 (Prince)
2) All Night Long (Lionel Richie)
3) It's my party ( Lesley Gore)
4) Birthday (Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title or lyrics contain the word party.

1) 1999 (Prince)
2) All Night Long (Lionel Richie)
3) It's my party ( Lesley Gore)
4) Birthday (Beatles)
5) Garden Party ( Rick Nelson)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title or lyrics contain the word party.

1) 1999 (Prince)
2) All Night Long (Lionel Richie)
3) It's my party ( Lesley Gore)
4) Birthday (Beatles)
5) Garden Party ( Rick Nelson)
6) Party Time (Phish)


----------



## Art Rock

Josquin13 said:


> Would Pink Floyd's "Time" count, considering that the song is full of the sounds of clocks, but doesn't mention the word "clock" in its actual lyrics?


A moot point, since we moved on, but no. Great song though.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: title or lyrics contain the word party.

1) 1999 (Prince)
2) All Night Long (Lionel Richie)
3) It's my party ( Lesley Gore)
4) Birthday (Beatles)
5) Garden Party ( Rick Nelson)
6) Party Time (Phish)
7) All tomorrow's parties (Japan)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title or lyrics contain the word party.

1) 1999 (Prince)
2) All Night Long (Lionel Richie)
3) It's my party ( Lesley Gore)
4) Birthday (Beatles)
5) Garden Party ( Rick Nelson)
6) Party Time (Phish)
7) All tomorrow's parties (Japan)
8) I held a party (Bee Gees)


----------



## The Deacon

New theme: title or lyrics contain the word party.

1) 1999 (Prince)
2) All Night Long (Lionel Richie)
3) It's my party ( Lesley Gore)
4) Birthday (Beatles)
5) Garden Party ( Rick Nelson)
6) Party Time (Phish)
7) All tomorrow's parties (Japan)
8) I held a party (Bee Gees)
9)There's a party going on (Max Frost @ the Troopers)
10) Bongo Party Davey Allan & Arrows)

New theme: the obvious spewed-out by living anachronisms

(In other words : you lot)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme: title or lyrics contain the word party.

1) 1999 (Prince)
2) All Night Long (Lionel Richie)
3) It's my party ( Lesley Gore)
4) Birthday (Beatles)
5) Garden Party ( Rick Nelson)
6) Party Time (Phish)
7) All tomorrow's parties (Japan)
8) I held a party (Bee Gees) 
9) Party Next Door (Black Uhuru)


----------



## philoctetes

Gotta say I'm occasionally amused by the attributions... who is "Japan" and how did they get to own All Tomorrow's Parties?

Call me boomer or whatever but when someone covers a song it's still worthwhile to know where it came from...


----------



## Art Rock

philoctetes said:


> Gotta say I'm occasionally amused by the attributions... who is "Japan" and how did they get to own All Tomorrow's Parties?







This is the version I heard first, so for me it's a logical choice.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: title or lyrics contain the word party.

1) 1999 (Prince)
2) All Night Long (Lionel Richie)
3) It's my party ( Lesley Gore)
4) Birthday (Beatles)
5) Garden Party ( Rick Nelson)
6) Party Time (Phish)
7) All tomorrow's parties (Japan)
8) I held a party (Bee Gees)
9) Party Next Door (Black Uhuru)
10) When the party's over (Billie Eilish)

Anybody can start the next one.


----------



## philoctetes

Ok but on purely musicological grounds... I feel like Lou and the Velvets, a legendary group and a classic song, are being historically cleansed... I may have heard CSNY do Woodstock first but I would attribute it to Joni...or both, to be fair... I love Bauhaus Telegrams Sam but it really belongs to Bolan... just sayin, that's how I roll... though I find the songs in my head I will use the net to get the "best" attribution...

Anyway don't want to slow down the game, just give the VU due credit...


----------



## philoctetes

New theme - space travel

1) Have You Seen the Stars Tonight? (Jefferson Starship)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme - space travel

1) Have You Seen the Stars Tonight? (Jefferson Starship)
2) Space Truckin' (Deep Purple)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme - space travel

1) Have You Seen the Stars Tonight? (Jefferson Starship)
2) Space Truckin' (Deep Purple) 
3) Mothership Connection (Parliament)


----------



## Colin M

New theme - space travel

1) Have You Seen the Stars Tonight? (Jefferson Starship)
2) Space Truckin' (Deep Purple) 
3) Mothership Connection (Parliament)
4) Rocket Man (Elton John)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme - space travel

1) Have You Seen the Stars Tonight? (Jefferson Starship)
2) Space Truckin' (Deep Purple)
3) Mothership Connection (Parliament)
4) Rocket Man (Elton John) 
5) We Travel the Spaceways (Sun Ra)


----------



## The Deacon

New theme - space travel

1) Have You Seen the Stars Tonight? (Jefferson Starship)
2) Space Truckin' (Deep Purple)
3) Mothership Connection (Parliament)
4) Rocket Man (Elton John) 
5) We Travel the Spaceways (Sun Ra)
6) silver machine (Hawkwind)
7) the best way to travel (Moody Blues)
8) space shanty (Khan)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme - space travel

1) Have You Seen the Stars Tonight? (Jefferson Starship)
2) Space Truckin' (Deep Purple)
3) Mothership Connection (Parliament)
4) Rocket Man (Elton John) 
5) We Travel the Spaceways (Sun Ra)
6) Mr. Spaceman (Byrds)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme - space travel

1) Have You Seen the Stars Tonight? (Jefferson Starship)
2) Space Truckin' (Deep Purple)
3) Mothership Connection (Parliament)
4) Rocket Man (Elton John)
5) We Travel the Spaceways (Sun Ra)
6) Mr. Spaceman (Byrds)
7) Space Oddity(David Bowie)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme - space travel

1) Have You Seen the Stars Tonight? (Jefferson Starship)
2) Space Truckin' (Deep Purple)
3) Mothership Connection (Parliament)
4) Rocket Man (Elton John)
5) We Travel the Spaceways (Sun Ra)
6) Mr. Spaceman (Byrds)
7) Space Oddity(David Bowie)
8) Interstellar Overdrive (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme - space travel

1) Have You Seen the Stars Tonight? (Jefferson Starship)
2) Space Truckin' (Deep Purple)
3) Mothership Connection (Parliament)
4) Rocket Man (Elton John)
5) We Travel the Spaceways (Sun Ra)
6) Mr. Spaceman (Byrds)
7) Space Oddity(David Bowie)
8) Interstellar Overdrive (Pink Floyd)
9) Space Junk ( DEVO)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme - space travel

1) Have You Seen the Stars Tonight? (Jefferson Starship)
2) Space Truckin' (Deep Purple)
3) Mothership Connection (Parliament)
4) Rocket Man (Elton John)
5) We Travel the Spaceways (Sun Ra)
6) Mr. Spaceman (Byrds)
7) Space Oddity(David Bowie)
8) Interstellar Overdrive (Pink Floyd)
9) Space Junk ( DEVO)
10) Star Trekkin' (The Firm)

New theme: (New Year's) resolutions. Title or lyrics must talk about changing/improving habits or attitudes.

1) New Attitude (Patti Labelle)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: (New Year's) resolutions. Title or lyrics must talk about changing/improving habits or attitudes.

1) New Attitude (Patti Labelle)
2) Grapefruit Diet (Weird Al" Yankovic )


----------



## Open Book

New theme: (New Year's) resolutions. Title or lyrics must talk about changing/improving habits or attitudes.

1) New Attitude (Patti Labelle)
2) Grapefruit Diet (Weird Al" Yankovic )
3) Better Things (The Kinks)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: (New Year's) resolutions. Title or lyrics must talk about changing/improving habits or attitudes.

1) New Attitude (Patti Labelle)
2) Grapefruit Diet (Weird Al" Yankovic )
3) Better Things (The Kinks)
4) Evil Ways (Santana)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: (New Year's) resolutions. Title or lyrics must talk about changing/improving habits or attitudes.

1) New Attitude (Patti Labelle)
2) Grapefruit Diet (Weird Al" Yankovic )
3) Better Things (The Kinks)
4) Evil Ways (Santana)
5) It's All About To Change (Travis Tritt)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: (New Year's) resolutions. Title or lyrics must talk about changing/improving habits or attitudes.

1) New Attitude (Patti Labelle)
2) Grapefruit Diet (Weird Al" Yankovic )
3) Better Things (The Kinks)
4) Evil Ways (Santana)
5) It's All About To Change (Travis Tritt)
6) Man In the Mirror (Michael Jackson)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme: (New Year's) resolutions. Title or lyrics must talk about changing/improving habits or attitudes.

1) New Attitude (Patti Labelle)
2) Grapefruit Diet (Weird Al" Yankovic )
3) Better Things (The Kinks)
4) Evil Ways (Santana)
5) It's All About To Change (Travis Tritt)
6) Man In the Mirror (Michael Jackson)
7) I Can See Clearly Now (Johnny Nash)

Sorry that I messed up earlier with The Vogues. I must have been tired.


----------



## The Deacon

New theme: (New Year's) resolutions. Title or lyrics must talk about changing/improving habits or attitudes.

1) New Attitude (Patti Labelle)
2) Grapefruit Diet (Weird Al" Yankovic )
3) Better Things (The Kinks)
4) Evil Ways (Santana)
5) It's All About To Change (Travis Tritt)
6) Man In the Mirror (Michael Jackson)
7) I Can See Clearly Now (Johnny Nash)
8) Changes (Ceyleib People)
9) Changes (Puff)
10) Changes (Black Sabbath/Bowie/Donovan)

New theme:

FLY (insect only)

1) Henry the Human Fly - that Fairport guy...errr Richard Thompson


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: (New Year's) resolutions. Title or lyrics must talk about changing/improving habits or attitudes.

1) New Attitude (Patti Labelle)
2) Grapefruit Diet (Weird Al" Yankovic )
3) Better Things (The Kinks)
4) Evil Ways (Santana)
5) It's All About To Change (Travis Tritt)
6) Man In the Mirror (Michael Jackson)
7) I Can See Clearly Now (Johnny Nash)
8) Don't Change on Me (Ray Charles)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: (New Year's) resolutions. Title or lyrics must talk about changing/improving habits or attitudes.

1) New Attitude (Patti Labelle)
2) Grapefruit Diet (Weird Al" Yankovic )
3) Better Things (The Kinks)
4) Evil Ways (Santana)
5) It's All About To Change (Travis Tritt)
6) Man In the Mirror (Michael Jackson)
7) I Can See Clearly Now (Johnny Nash)
8) Don't Change on Me (Ray Charles)
9) I'll never drink again (Alexander Curly)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: (New Year's) resolutions. Title or lyrics must talk about changing/improving habits or attitudes.

1) New Attitude (Patti Labelle)
2) Grapefruit Diet (Weird Al" Yankovic )
3) Better Things (The Kinks)
4) Evil Ways (Santana)
5) It's All About To Change (Travis Tritt)
6) Man In the Mirror (Michael Jackson)
7) I Can See Clearly Now (Johnny Nash)
8) Don't Change on Me (Ray Charles)
9) I'll never drink again (Alexander Curly)
10) Cold Turkey (John Lennon)

In honor of the upcoming NFL (American football) playoffs, the new theme is titles that have the location or name of an NFL team. For example, a song referencing the New York Jets would have either New York or jet(s) in the title. No repeat teams, and please specify the team you're referencing.

Note: some locations (e.g. New York) have multiple teams. In such cases, it's OK to reference the second team in a later entry as long as the title uses the team name...not its location.

1) Bennie and the Jets (Elton John) - New York Jets


----------



## Bwv 1080

In honor of the upcoming NFL (American football) playoffs, the new theme is titles that have the location or name of an NFL team. For example, a song referencing the New York Jets would have either New York or jet(s) in the title. No repeat teams, and please specify the team you're referencing.

Note: some locations (e.g. New York) have multiple teams. In such cases, it's OK to reference the second team in a later entry as long as the title uses the team name...not its location.

1) Bennie and the Jets (Elton John) - New York Jets
2) Pursuit of Vikings (Amon Amarth) - MN Vikings


----------



## Josquin13

In honor of the upcoming NFL (American football) playoffs, the new theme is titles that have the location or name of an NFL team. For example, a song referencing the New York Jets would have either New York or jet(s) in the title. No repeat teams, and please specify the team you're referencing.

Note: some locations (e.g. New York) have multiple teams. In such cases, it's OK to reference the second team in a later entry as long as the title uses the team name...not its location.

1) Bennie and the Jets (Elton John) - New York Jets
2) Pursuit of Vikings (Amon Amarth) - MN Vikings
3) Day of the Eagle (Robin Trower) - Philadelphia Eagles


----------



## Starving Wolf

In honor of the upcoming NFL (American football) playoffs, the new theme is titles that have the location or name of an NFL team. For example, a song referencing the New York Jets would have either New York or jet(s) in the title. No repeat teams, and please specify the team you're referencing.

Note: some locations (e.g. New York) have multiple teams. In such cases, it's OK to reference the second team in a later entry as long as the title uses the team name...not its location.

1) Bennie and the Jets (Elton John) - New York Jets
2) Pursuit of Vikings (Amon Amarth) - MN Vikings
3) Day of the Eagle (Robin Trower) - Philadelphia Eagles
4) When The Saints Go Marching In (Weavers) - New Orleans Saints


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

In honor of the upcoming NFL (American football) playoffs, the new theme is titles that have the location or name of an NFL team. For example, a song referencing the New York Jets would have either New York or jet(s) in the title. No repeat teams, and please specify the team you're referencing.

Note: some locations (e.g. New York) have multiple teams. In such cases, it's OK to reference the second team in a later entry as long as the title uses the team name...not its location.

1) Bennie and the Jets (Elton John) - New York Jets
2) Pursuit of Vikings (Amon Amarth) - MN Vikings
3) Day of the Eagle (Robin Trower) - Philadelphia Eagles
4) When The Saints Go Marching In (Weavers) - New Orleans Saints
5) I Left My Heart In San Francisco (Tony Bennett) - 49'ers


----------



## Open Book

In honor of the upcoming NFL (American football) playoffs, the new theme is titles that have the location or name of an NFL team. For example, a song referencing the New York Jets would have either New York or jet(s) in the title. No repeat teams, and please specify the team you're referencing.

Note: some locations (e.g. New York) have multiple teams. In such cases, it's OK to reference the second team in a later entry as long as the title uses the team name...not its location.

1) Bennie and the Jets (Elton John) - New York Jets
2) Pursuit of Vikings (Amon Amarth) - MN Vikings
3) Day of the Eagle (Robin Trower) - Philadelphia Eagles
4) When The Saints Go Marching In (Weavers) - New Orleans Saints
5) I Left My Heart In San Francisco (Tony Bennett) - 49'ers
6) Dolphin Story (Claudia Schmidt) - Miami Dolphins


----------



## pianozach

In honor of the upcoming NFL (American football) playoffs, the new theme is titles that have the location or name of an NFL team. For example, a song referencing the New York Jets would have either New York or jet(s) in the title. No repeat teams, and please specify the team you're referencing.

Note: some locations (e.g. New York) have multiple teams. In such cases, it's OK to reference the second team in a later entry as long as the title uses the team name...not its location.

1) Bennie and the Jets (Elton John) - New York Jets
2) Pursuit of Vikings (Amon Amarth) - MN Vikings
3) Day of the Eagle (Robin Trower) - Philadelphia Eagles
4) When The Saints Go Marching In (Weavers) - New Orleans Saints
5) I Left My Heart In San Francisco (Tony Bennett) - 49'ers
6) Dolphin Story (Claudia Schmidt) - Miami Dolphins
7) Ram On (Paul & Linda McCartney) - Los Angeles Rams


----------



## Colin M

pianozach said:


> In honor of the upcoming NFL (American football) playoffs, the new theme is titles that have the location or name of an NFL team. For example, a song referencing the New York Jets would have either New York or jet(s) in the title. No repeat teams, and please specify the team you're referencing.
> 
> Note: some locations (e.g. New York) have multiple teams. In such cases, it's OK to reference the second team in a later entry as long as the title uses the team name...not its location.
> 
> 1) Bennie and the Jets (Elton John) - New York Jets
> 2) Pursuit of Vikings (Amon Amarth) - MN Vikings
> 3) Day of the Eagle (Robin Trower) - Philadelphia Eagles
> 4) When The Saints Go Marching In (Weavers) - New Orleans Saints
> 5) I Left My Heart In San Francisco (Tony Bennett) - 49'ers
> 6) Dolphin Story (Claudia Schmidt) - Miami Dolphins
> 7) Ram On (Paul & Linda McCartney) - Los Angeles Rams
> 8) Streets of Baltimore (Gram Parsons) - Baltimore Ravens


----------



## Art Rock

In honor of the upcoming NFL (American football) playoffs, the new theme is titles that have the location or name of an NFL team. For example, a song referencing the New York Jets would have either New York or jet(s) in the title. No repeat teams, and please specify the team you're referencing.

Note: some locations (e.g. New York) have multiple teams. In such cases, it's OK to reference the second team in a later entry as long as the title uses the team name...not its location.

1) Bennie and the Jets (Elton John) - New York Jets
2) Pursuit of Vikings (Amon Amarth) - MN Vikings
3) Day of the Eagle (Robin Trower) - Philadelphia Eagles
4) When The Saints Go Marching In (Weavers) - New Orleans Saints
5) I Left My Heart In San Francisco (Tony Bennett) - 49'ers
6) Dolphin Story (Claudia Schmidt) - Miami Dolphins
7) Ram On (Paul & Linda McCartney) - Los Angeles Rams
8) Streets of Baltimore (Gram Parsons) - Baltimore Ravens
9) From New York to LA (Patsy Gallant) - Los Angeles Chargers


----------



## Starving Wolf

In honor of the upcoming NFL (American football) playoffs, the new theme is titles that have the location or name of an NFL team. For example, a song referencing the New York Jets would have either New York or jet(s) in the title. No repeat teams, and please specify the team you're referencing.

Note: some locations (e.g. New York) have multiple teams. In such cases, it's OK to reference the second team in a later entry as long as the title uses the team name...not its location.

1) Bennie and the Jets (Elton John) - New York Jets
2) Pursuit of Vikings (Amon Amarth) - MN Vikings
3) Day of the Eagle (Robin Trower) - Philadelphia Eagles
4) When The Saints Go Marching In (Weavers) - New Orleans Saints
5) I Left My Heart In San Francisco (Tony Bennett) - 49'ers
6) Dolphin Story (Claudia Schmidt) - Miami Dolphins
7) Ram On (Paul & Linda McCartney) - Los Angeles Rams
8) Streets of Baltimore (Gram Parsons) - Baltimore Ravens
9) From New York to LA (Patsy Gallant) - Los Angeles Chargers
10) Mammas Don't Let Your Babies Grow Up To Be Cowboys (Waylon Jennings) - Dallas Cowboys

Someone else can pick the next theme.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Someone else can pick the next theme.

New theme - God (in title)

1) In the Lap of the Gods...Revisited (Queen)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme - God (in title)

1) In the Lap of the Gods...Revisited (Queen)
2) God of Thunder (Kiss)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme - God (in title)

1) In the Lap of the Gods...Revisited (Queen)
2) God of Thunder (Kiss) 
3) God Bless The Child (Billie Holiday)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme - God (in title)

1) In the Lap of the Gods...Revisited (Queen)
2) God of Thunder (Kiss) 
3) God Bless The Child (Billie Holiday)
4) Lying in the Hands of God (Dave Matthews Band)


----------



## Open Book

New theme - God (in title)

1) In the Lap of the Gods...Revisited (Queen)
2) God of Thunder (Kiss)
3) God Bless The Child (Billie Holiday)
4) Lying in the Hands of God (Dave Matthews Band)
5) God Save the Queen (Sex Pistols)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme - God (in title)

1) In the Lap of the Gods...Revisited (Queen)
2) God of Thunder (Kiss)
3) God Bless The Child (Billie Holiday)
4) Lying in the Hands of God (Dave Matthews Band)
5) God Save the Queen (Sex Pistols)
6) With God On Our Side (Dylan)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme - God (in title)

1) In the Lap of the Gods...Revisited (Queen)
2) God of Thunder (Kiss)
3) God Bless The Child (Billie Holiday)
4) Lying in the Hands of God (Dave Matthews Band)
5) God Save the Queen (Sex Pistols)
6) With God On Our Side (Dylan)
7) God Bless The USA (Lee Greenwood)


----------



## The Deacon

New theme - God (in title)

1) In the Lap of the Gods...Revisited (Queen)
2) God of Thunder (Kiss)
3) God Bless The Child (Billie Holiday)
4) Lying in the Hands of God (Dave Matthews Band)
5) God Save the Queen (Sex Pistols)
6) With God On Our Side (Dylan)
7) God Bless The USA (Lee Greenwood)
8) green-eyed God (Steel Mill)
9) super-God (Som Imaginario)
10) my God (jeffro Tull)

New theme: Tarot

1)Tower struck down by lightning (Steve hackett)


----------



## Open Book

New theme - God (in title)

1) In the Lap of the Gods...Revisited (Queen)
2) God of Thunder (Kiss)
3) God Bless The Child (Billie Holiday)
4) Lying in the Hands of God (Dave Matthews Band)
5) God Save the Queen (Sex Pistols)
6) With God On Our Side (Dylan)
7) God Bless The USA (Lee Greenwood)
8) Dear God (XTC)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme - God (in title)

1) In the Lap of the Gods...Revisited (Queen)
2) God of Thunder (Kiss)
3) God Bless The Child (Billie Holiday)
4) Lying in the Hands of God (Dave Matthews Band)
5) God Save the Queen (Sex Pistols)
6) With God On Our Side (Dylan)
7) God Bless The USA (Lee Greenwood)
8) Dear God (XTC)
9) Thank You God (Tim Minchin)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme - God (in title)

1) In the Lap of the Gods...Revisited (Queen)
2) God of Thunder (Kiss)
3) God Bless The Child (Billie Holiday)
4) Lying in the Hands of God (Dave Matthews Band)
5) God Save the Queen (Sex Pistols)
6) With God On Our Side (Dylan)
7) God Bless The USA (Lee Greenwood)
8) Dear God (XTC)
9) Thank You God (Tim Minchin)
10) The Revealing Science of God (Yes)

New theme: title contains angel(s)

1) Angel (Madonna)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: title contains angel(s)

1) Angel (Madonna)
2) Fallen Angel (Robbie Robertson/Peter Gabriel)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: title contains angel(s)

1) Angel (Madonna)
2) Fallen Angel (Robbie Robertson/Peter Gabriel)
3) Angel of the Morning (Juice Newton)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme: title contains angel(s)

1) Angel (Madonna)
2) Fallen Angel (Robbie Robertson/Peter Gabriel)
3) Angel of the Morning (Juice Newton)
4) Angel of Harlem (U2)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme: title contains angel(s)

1) Angel (Madonna)
2) Fallen Angel (Robbie Robertson/Peter Gabriel)
3) Angel of the Morning (Juice Newton)
4) Angel of Harlem (U2) 
5) Angel From Montgomery (John Prine)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains angel(s)

1) Angel (Madonna)
2) Fallen Angel (Robbie Robertson/Peter Gabriel)
3) Angel of the Morning (Juice Newton)
4) Angel of Harlem (U2) 
5) Angel From Montgomery (John Prine)
6) Heaven Must Be Missing An Angel (Tavares)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains angel(s)

1) Angel (Madonna)
2) Fallen Angel (Robbie Robertson/Peter Gabriel)
3) Angel of the Morning (Juice Newton)
4) Angel of Harlem (U2)
5) Angel From Montgomery (John Prine)
6) Heaven Must Be Missing An Angel (Tavares)
7) I've Got An Angel ( Eurythmics)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains angel(s)

1) Angel (Madonna)
2) Fallen Angel (Robbie Robertson/Peter Gabriel)
3) Angel of the Morning (Juice Newton)
4) Angel of Harlem (U2)
5) Angel From Montgomery (John Prine)
6) Heaven Must Be Missing An Angel (Tavares)
7) I've Got An Angel ( Eurythmics)
8) Johnny Angel (Shelley Fabares)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains angel(s)

1) Angel (Madonna)
2) Fallen Angel (Robbie Robertson/Peter Gabriel)
3) Angel of the Morning (Juice Newton)
4) Angel of Harlem (U2)
5) Angel From Montgomery (John Prine)
6) Heaven Must Be Missing An Angel (Tavares)
7) I've Got An Angel ( Eurythmics)
8) Johnny Angel (Shelley Fabares)
9) Angels( Robbie Williams)


----------



## ldiat

1) Angel (Madonna)
2) Fallen Angel (Robbie Robertson/Peter Gabriel)
3) Angel of the Morning (Juice Newton)
4) Angel of Harlem (U2)
5) Angel From Montgomery (John Prine)
6) Heaven Must Be Missing An Angel (Tavares)
7) I've Got An Angel ( Eurythmics)
8) Johnny Angel (Shelley Fabares)
9) Angels( Robbie Williams)
10)Angel Baby(Rosie & the Originals)


----------



## Art Rock

Anybody can start the new theme.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Movie titles. song title must contain a movie title, no repeats

1) King Kong (Jimmy Castor Bunch)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme: Movie titles. song title must contain a movie title, no repeats

1) King Kong (Jimmy Castor Bunch)
2) Ordinary World (Duran Duran)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Movie titles. song title must contain a movie title, no repeats

1) King Kong (Jimmy Castor Bunch)
2) Ordinary World (Duran Duran)
3) Goldfinger ( Shirley Bassey)


----------



## The Deacon

New theme: Movie titles. song title must contain a movie title, no repeats

1) King Kong (Jimmy Castor Bunch)
2) Ordinary World (Duran Duran)
3) Goldfinger ( Shirley Bassey)
4) Thunderball (Tom Jones)
5) Suspiria (Goblin)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Movie titles. song title must contain a movie title, no repeats

1) King Kong (Jimmy Castor Bunch)
2) Ordinary World (Duran Duran)
3) Goldfinger ( Shirley Bassey)
4) Live and Let Die (Paul McCartney and Wings)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Movie titles. song title must contain a movie title, no repeats

1) King Kong (Jimmy Castor Bunch)
2) Ordinary World (Duran Duran)
3) Goldfinger ( Shirley Bassey)
4) Live and Let Die (Paul McCartney and Wings)
5) Alfie (Cher)


----------



## Art Rock

Note to self: run this theme again in the future with the restriction that the songs should not be in the movie......


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Movie titles. song title must contain a movie title, no repeats

1) King Kong (Jimmy Castor Bunch)
2) Ordinary World (Duran Duran)
3) Goldfinger ( Shirley Bassey)
4) Live and Let Die (Paul McCartney and Wings)
5) Alfie (Cher)
6) Tom Sawyer (Rush)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Movie titles. song title must contain a movie title, no repeats

1) King Kong (Jimmy Castor Bunch)
2) Ordinary World (Duran Duran)
3) Goldfinger ( Shirley Bassey)
4) Live and Let Die (Paul McCartney and Wings)
5) Alfie (Cher)
6) Tom Sawyer (Rush)
7) Monster Mash (Bobby "Boris" Pickett)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Movie titles. song title must contain a movie title, no repeats

1) King Kong (Jimmy Castor Bunch)
2) Ordinary World (Duran Duran)
3) Goldfinger ( Shirley Bassey)
4) Live and Let Die (Paul McCartney and Wings)
5) Alfie (Cher)
6) Tom Sawyer (Rush)
7) Monster Mash (Bobby "Boris" Pickett)
8) Wuthering Heights (Kate Bush)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme: Movie titles. song title must contain a movie title, no repeats

1) King Kong (Jimmy Castor Bunch)
2) Ordinary World (Duran Duran)
3) Goldfinger ( Shirley Bassey)
4) Live and Let Die (Paul McCartney and Wings)
5) Alfie (Cher)
6) Tom Sawyer (Rush)
7) Monster Mash (Bobby "Boris" Pickett)
8) Wuthering Heights (Kate Bush)
9) If (Bread)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Movie titles. song title must contain a movie title, no repeats

1) King Kong (Jimmy Castor Bunch)
2) Ordinary World (Duran Duran)
3) Goldfinger ( Shirley Bassey)
4) Live and Let Die (Paul McCartney and Wings)
5) Alfie (Cher)
6) Tom Sawyer (Rush)
7) Monster Mash (Bobby "Boris" Pickett)
8) Wuthering Heights (Kate Bush)
9) If (Bread)
10) It Came Out of the Sky (Creedence Clearwater Revival) (Movie: "It")

New theme: songs with an organ, no band listed more than once

1) Light My Fire (The Doors)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs with an organ, no band listed more than once

1) Light My Fire (The Doors)
2) In-A-Gadda-da-Vida (Iron Butterfly)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme: songs with an organ, no band listed more than once

1) Light My Fire (The Doors)
2) In-A-Gadda-da-Vida (Iron Butterfly)
3) Gimme Some Lovin' (The Spencer Davis Group)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs with an organ, no band listed more than once

1) Light My Fire (The Doors)
2) In-A-Gadda-da-Vida (Iron Butterfly)
3) Gimme Some Lovin' (The Spencer Davis Group)
4) Green Eyed Lady (Sugarloaf)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs with an organ, no band listed more than once

1) Light My Fire (The Doors)
2) In-A-Gadda-da-Vida (Iron Butterfly)
3) Gimme Some Lovin' (The Spencer Davis Group)
4) Green Eyed Lady (Sugarloaf)
5) The House of the Rising Sun (The Animals)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs with an organ, no band listed more than once

1) Light My Fire (The Doors)
2) In-A-Gadda-da-Vida (Iron Butterfly)
3) Gimme Some Lovin' (The Spencer Davis Group)
4) Green Eyed Lady (Sugarloaf)
5) The House of the Rising Sun (The Animals)
6) Cans and Brahms (Yes)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: songs with an organ, no band listed more than once

1) Light My Fire (The Doors)
2) In-A-Gadda-da-Vida (Iron Butterfly)
3) Gimme Some Lovin' (The Spencer Davis Group)
4) Green Eyed Lady (Sugarloaf)
5) The House of the Rising Sun (The Animals)
6) Cans and Brahms (Yes)
7) A Whiter Shade of Pale (Procul Harum)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs with an organ, no band listed more than once

1) Light My Fire (The Doors)
2) In-A-Gadda-da-Vida (Iron Butterfly)
3) Gimme Some Lovin' (The Spencer Davis Group)
4) Green Eyed Lady (Sugarloaf)
5) The House of the Rising Sun (The Animals)
6) Cans and Brahms (Yes)
7) A Whiter Shade of Pale (Procul Harum)
8) If I had words (Yvonne Keeley and Scott Fitzgerald)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs with an organ, no band listed more than once

1) Light My Fire (The Doors)
2) In-A-Gadda-da-Vida (Iron Butterfly)
3) Gimme Some Lovin' (The Spencer Davis Group)
4) Green Eyed Lady (Sugarloaf)
5) The House of the Rising Sun (The Animals)
6) Cans and Brahms (Yes)
7) A Whiter Shade of Pale (Procul Harum)
8) If I had words (Yvonne Keeley and Scott Fitzgerald)
9) Easy Livin' (Uriah Heep)


----------



## Colin M

New theme: songs with an organ, no band listed more than once

1) Light My Fire (The Doors)
2) In-A-Gadda-da-Vida (Iron Butterfly)
3) Gimme Some Lovin' (The Spencer Davis Group)
4) Green Eyed Lady (Sugarloaf)
5) The House of the Rising Sun (The Animals)
6) Cans and Brahms (Yes)
7) A Whiter Shade of Pale (Procul Harum)
8) If I had words (Yvonne Keeley and Scott Fitzgerald)
9) Easy Livin' (Uriah Heep)
10) Voodoo Chile (Jimi Hendrix)

New Theme: songs with a piece of fruit in the title

1) Raspberry Beret (Prince)


----------



## Art Rock

Fruit? We've done that twice. We can try again, but let's not use these songs anymore then:

1) You're the Apple of my Eye (Four Lovers: Frankie Valli's first group)
2.) Strawberry Fields Forever (The Beatles)
3) Orange crush (REM)
4.) Apples, Peaches, Pumpkin Pie (Jay and the Techniques)
5) Lemon (U2)
6.) (Put the Lime in the) Coconut (Harry Nilsson)
7). Cherry Cherry (Neil Diamond)
8) One bad apple (Osmonds)
9) Tangerine (Led Zeppelin*)
10) Blueberry Hill (Fats Domino)

1) Cherry Bomb (The Runaways)
2) Apple Suckling Tree (Dylan)
3) Peaches (The Stranglers)
4) Banana Pancakes ( Jack Johnson)
5) Raspberry Beret (Prince)
6) Eggplant (Michael Franks)
7) The Twelve Days of Christmas (Harry Belafonte)
8) Home Grown Tomatoes (John Denver)
9) Fruit Nut (XTC)
10) Thirty Thousand Pounds of Bananas (Harry Chapin)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme: songs with a piece of fruit in the title [3]
Forbidden songs: 20 of them, listed in post 2661

1) ?


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: songs with a piece of fruit in the title [3]
Forbidden songs: 20 of them, listed in post 2661

1) The Lemon Song (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme: songs with a piece of fruit in the title [3]
Forbidden songs: 20 of them, listed in post 2661

1) The Lemon Song (Led Zeppelin)
2) Sowing the Seeds of Love (Tears for Fears)

What? Technically seeds can be a piece of the fruit.


----------



## Art Rock

OK, I'll play nice.

New Theme: songs with a piece of fruit in the title [3]
Forbidden songs: 20 of them, listed in post 2661

1) The Lemon Song (Led Zeppelin)
2) The banana boat song (Harry Belafonte)


----------



## Open Book

New Theme: songs with a piece of fruit in the title [3]
Forbidden songs: 20 of them, listed in post 2661

1) The Lemon Song (Led Zeppelin)
2) The banana boat song (Harry Belafonte)
3) Cherry Blossom Clinic (The Move)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: songs with a piece of fruit in the title [3]
Forbidden songs: 20 of them, listed in post 2661

1) The Lemon Song (Led Zeppelin)
2) The banana boat song (Harry Belafonte)
3) Cherry Blossom Clinic (The Move)
4) Don't Sit Under The Apple Tree (Andrews Sisters)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme: songs with a piece of fruit in the title [3]
Forbidden songs: 20 of them, listed in post 2661

1) The Lemon Song (Led Zeppelin)
2) The banana boat song (Harry Belafonte)
3) Cherry Blossom Clinic (The Move)
4) Don't Sit Under The Apple Tree (Andrews Sisters)
5) Lemon Tree (Fool's Garden)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New Theme: songs with a piece of fruit in the title [3]
Forbidden songs: 20 of them, listed in post 2661

1) The Lemon Song (Led Zeppelin)
2) The banana boat song (Harry Belafonte)
3) Cherry Blossom Clinic (The Move)
4) Don't Sit Under The Apple Tree (Andrews Sisters)
5) Lemon Tree (Fool's Garden)
6) Grapefruit Moon (Tom Waits)


----------



## Open Book

New Theme: songs with a piece of fruit in the title [3]
Forbidden songs: 20 of them, listed in post 2661

1) The Lemon Song (Led Zeppelin)
2) The banana boat song (Harry Belafonte)
3) Cherry Blossom Clinic (The Move)
4) Don't Sit Under The Apple Tree (Andrews Sisters)
5) Lemon Tree (Fool's Garden)
6) Grapefruit Moon (Tom Waits)
7) Blackberry Wine (Gordon Lightfoot)


----------



## pianozach

New Theme: songs with a piece of fruit in the title [3]
Forbidden songs: 20 of them, listed in post 2661

1) The Lemon Song (Led Zeppelin)
2) The banana boat song (Harry Belafonte)
3) Cherry Blossom Clinic (The Move)
4) Don't Sit Under The Apple Tree (Andrews Sisters)
5) Lemon Tree (Fool's Garden)
6) Grapefruit Moon (Tom Waits)
7) Blackberry Wine (Gordon Lightfoot)
8) When the Apple Blossoms Bloom in the Windmills of Your Mind, I'll Be Your Valentine (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)


----------



## Open Book

New Theme: songs with a piece of fruit in the title [3]
Forbidden songs: 20 of them, listed in post 2661

1) The Lemon Song (Led Zeppelin)
2) The banana boat song (Harry Belafonte)
3) Cherry Blossom Clinic (The Move)
4) Don't Sit Under The Apple Tree (Andrews Sisters)
5) Lemon Tree (Fool's Garden)
6) Grapefruit Moon (Tom Waits)
7) Blackberry Wine (Gordon Lightfoot)
8) When the Apple Blossoms Bloom in the Windmills of Your Mind, I'll Be Your Valentine (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
9) Blackberry Way (The Move)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: songs with a piece of fruit in the title [3]
Forbidden songs: 20 of them, listed in post 2661

1) The Lemon Song (Led Zeppelin)
2) The banana boat song (Harry Belafonte)
3) Cherry Blossom Clinic (The Move)
4) Don't Sit Under The Apple Tree (Andrews Sisters)
5) Lemon Tree (Fool's Garden)
6) Grapefruit Moon (Tom Waits)
7) Blackberry Wine (Gordon Lightfoot)
8) When the Apple Blossoms Bloom in the Windmills of Your Mind, I'll Be Your Valentine (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
9) Blackberry Way (The Move)
10) Cherry Pie (Warrant)

New theme : songs with sugar or honey in title

1) Sugar Sugar (Archies)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme : songs with sugar or honey in title

1) Sugar Sugar (Archies)
2) Pour Some Sugar On Me (Def Leppard) in the name of løv!


----------



## Room2201974

New theme : songs with sugar or honey in title

1) Sugar Sugar (Archies)
2) Pour Some Sugar On Me (Def Leppard) 
3) Sugar and Spice (The Searchers)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme : songs with sugar or honey in title

1) Sugar Sugar (Archies)
2) Pour Some Sugar On Me (Def Leppard) 
3) Sugar and Spice (The Searchers)
4) Tupelo Honey (Van Morrison)


----------



## pianozach

New theme : songs with sugar or honey in title

1) Sugar Sugar (Archies)
2) Pour Some Sugar On Me (Def Leppard) 
3) Sugar and Spice (The Searchers)
4) Tupelo Honey (Van Morrison)
5) Honey Don't (The Beatles)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme : songs with sugar or honey in title

1) Sugar Sugar (Archies)
2) Pour Some Sugar On Me (Def Leppard) 
3) Sugar and Spice (The Searchers)
4) Tupelo Honey (Van Morrison)
5) Honey Don't (The Beatles)
6) No Sugar Tonight / New Mother Nature (Guess Who)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme : songs with sugar or honey in title

1) Sugar Sugar (Archies)
2) Pour Some Sugar On Me (Def Leppard)
3) Sugar and Spice (The Searchers)
4) Tupelo Honey (Van Morrison)
5) Honey Don't (The Beatles)
6) No Sugar Tonight / New Mother Nature (Guess Who)
7) Brown Sugar ( Rolling Stones )


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme : songs with sugar or honey in title

1) Sugar Sugar (Archies)
2) Pour Some Sugar On Me (Def Leppard)
3) Sugar and Spice (The Searchers)
4) Tupelo Honey (Van Morrison)
5) Honey Don't (The Beatles)
6) No Sugar Tonight / New Mother Nature (Guess Who)
7) Brown Sugar ( Rolling Stones )
8) Honey (Bobby Goldsboro)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme : songs with sugar or honey in title

1) Sugar Sugar (Archies)
2) Pour Some Sugar On Me (Def Leppard)
3) Sugar and Spice (The Searchers)
4) Tupelo Honey (Van Morrison)
5) Honey Don't (The Beatles)
6) No Sugar Tonight / New Mother Nature (Guess Who)
7) Brown Sugar ( Rolling Stones )
8) Honey (Bobby Goldsboro)
9)Lips Like Sugar ( Coldplay)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme : songs with sugar or honey in title

1) Sugar Sugar (Archies)
2) Pour Some Sugar On Me (Def Leppard)
3) Sugar and Spice (The Searchers)
4) Tupelo Honey (Van Morrison)
5) Honey Don't (The Beatles)
6) No Sugar Tonight / New Mother Nature (Guess Who)
7) Brown Sugar ( Rolling Stones )
8) Honey (Bobby Goldsboro)
9) Lips Like Sugar ( Coldplay)
10) Sugar Mice (Marillion)

Anyone can start the next one.


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Songs about painters

1) Picasso's Last Words (Drink to Me) (Paul McCartney and Wings)


----------



## Art Rock

We've done "paint and painters"

1) René and Georgette Magritte with Their Dog after the War (Paul Simon)
2) Andy Warhol (David Bowie)
3) Vincent (Don McLean)
4) Matchstalk men and matchstalk cats and dogs (Houghton Weavers)
5) Picasso's Last Words (Drink To Me) - Paul McCartney & Wings
6) When I Paint My Masterpiece (Bob Dylan)
7) Pablo Picasso (was never called an *******) - Burning Sensations
8) Paint It Black (Rolling Stones)
9) Eyes of a Painter (Kate Wolf)
10) Mona Lisa (Nat King Cole)

Not sure if there are sufficient other candidates. Give it a try?


New theme: Songs about painters
Ten songs not allowed (post 2684)

1) ?


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs about painters
Ten songs not allowed (post 2684)

Only Google can help us with this, I suggest another subject like songs with / about farmers.


----------



## Art Rock

New topic: songs with / about farmers

1) The Combine Harvester (The Wurzels)


----------



## Rogerx

New topic: songs with / about farmers

1) The Combine Harvester (The Wurzels)
2 Down on the Farm ( The Doors)


----------



## The Deacon

New topic: songs with / about farmers

1) The Combine Harvester (The Wurzels)
2 Down on the Farm ( The Doors)
3) Parchmen Farm (Blue Cheer)
4) Parchmen Farm (Johnny Rivers)
5) Maggie's Farm (Dylan)
6) Bradley's Barn (Beau Brummels)
7) Farmer John (Matadors)
8) Mr Farmer (Seeds)
9) Close the Barn Door (49th Parallel)
10)Space Farm (Space Farm)


New theme: hammer

1)hammerhead (Rare Bird)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New topic: songs with / about farmers

1) The Combine Harvester (The Wurzels)
2) Down on the Farm ( The Doors)
3) The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down (The Band) 

"Like my father before me I will work the land"


----------



## Art Rock

New topic: songs with / about farmers

1) The Combine Harvester (The Wurzels)
2) Down on the Farm ( The Doors)
3) The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down (The Band)
4) Thank God I'm a Country Boy (John Denver)


----------



## Rogerx

New topic: songs with / about farmers

1) The Combine Harvester (The Wurzels)
2) Down on the Farm ( The Doors)
3) The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down (The Band)
4) Thank God I'm a Country Boy (John Denver)
5) Old man on the farm ( Randy Newman )


----------



## Colin M

New topic: songs with / about farmers

1) The Combine Harvester (The Wurzels)
2) Down on the Farm ( The Doors)
3) The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down (The Band)
4) Thank God I'm a Country Boy (John Denver)
5) Old man on the farm ( Randy Newman )
6) Thrasher (Neil Young)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New topic: songs with / about farmers

1) The Combine Harvester (The Wurzels)
2) Down on the Farm ( The Doors)
3) The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down (The Band)
4) Thank God I'm a Country Boy (John Denver)
5) Old man on the farm ( Randy Newman )
6) Thrasher (Neil Young)
7) Lucille (Kenny Rogers)

BTW, 2nd time for this topic. See post #1636 for exclusions.


----------



## Art Rock

I searched the thread for farmer rather than farm, so that one did come up. To spare others the search for post 1636, here are the exclusions:
_1) Maggie's Farm (Bob Dylan)
2) Farmer's Blues (Merle Haggard & Marty Stuart)
3) Woodstock (Joni Mitchell) "...Yasgur's farm."
4) Down on the Farm (Little Feat)
5) Farmhouse (Phish)
6) Animal Farm (The Kinks)
7) Down on the farm (Tim McGraw)
8) Barnyard Boogie (Louis Jordan)
9) Parchman Farm (Bukka White, 1940 and lots of covers)
10) John Barleycorn Must Die (Traffic)_


----------



## Art Rock

New topic: songs with / about farmers
Songs excluded in post 2693

1) The Combine Harvester (The Wurzels)
2) Down on the Farm ( The Doors)
3) The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down (The Band)
4) Thank God I'm a Country Boy (John Denver)
5) Old man on the farm ( Randy Newman )
6) Thrasher (Neil Young)
7) Lucille (Kenny Rogers)
8) Ode to Billie Joe (Bobbie Gentry)


----------



## Room2201974

New topic: songs with / about farmers
Songs excluded in post 2693

1) The Combine Harvester (The Wurzels)
2) Down on the Farm ( The Doors)
3) The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down (The Band)
4) Thank God I'm a Country Boy (John Denver)
5) Old man on the farm ( Randy Newman )
6) Thrasher (Neil Young)
7) Lucille (Kenny Rogers)
8) Ode to Billie Joe (Bobbie Gentry)
9) The Farm (Jefferson Airplane)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New topic: songs with / about farmers
Songs excluded in post 2693

1) The Combine Harvester (The Wurzels)
2) Down on the Farm ( The Doors)
3) The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down (The Band)
4) Thank God I'm a Country Boy (John Denver)
5) Old man on the farm ( Randy Newman )
6) Thrasher (Neil Young)
7) Lucille (Kenny Rogers)
8) Ode to Billie Joe (Bobbie Gentry)
9) The Farm (Jefferson Airplane)
10) Baba O'Riley (Who)

New theme: title contains specific card(s) from a standard deck of playing cards, or title contains the name of a specific game played with a standard deck of cards.

1) Two of Hearts (Stacey Q)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: title contains specific card(s) from a standard deck of playing cards, or title contains the name of a specific game played with a standard deck of cards.

1) Two of Hearts (Stacey Q)
2) Ace of Spades (Motörhead)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains specific card(s) from a standard deck of playing cards, or title contains the name of a specific game played with a standard deck of cards.

1) Two of Hearts (Stacey Q)
2) Ace of Spades (Motörhead)
3) Poker Face (Lady Gaga)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: title contains specific card(s) from a standard deck of playing cards, or title contains the name of a specific game played with a standard deck of cards.

1) Two of Hearts (Stacey Q)
2) Ace of Spades (Motörhead)
3) Poker Face (Lady Gaga)
4) Lily, Rosemary and the Jack Of Hearts (Bob Dylan)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: title contains specific card(s) from a standard deck of playing cards, or title contains the name of a specific game played with a standard deck of cards.

1) Two of Hearts (Stacey Q)
2) Ace of Spades (Motörhead)
3) Poker Face (Lady Gaga)
4) Lily, Rosemary and the Jack Of Hearts (Bob Dylan)
5) Hearts (Yes)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains specific card(s) from a standard deck of playing cards, or title contains the name of a specific game played with a standard deck of cards.

1) Two of Hearts (Stacey Q)
2) Ace of Spades (Motörhead)
3) Poker Face (Lady Gaga)
4) Lily, Rosemary and the Jack Of Hearts (Bob Dylan)

Hearts is the name of an entire suit of cards. Disqualified.


----------



## senza sordino

Starving Wolf said:


> New theme: title contains specific card(s) from a standard deck of playing cards, or title contains the name of a specific game played with a standard deck of cards.
> 
> 1) Two of Hearts (Stacey Q)
> 2) Ace of Spades (Motörhead)
> 3) Poker Face (Lady Gaga)
> 4) Lily, Rosemary and the Jack Of Hearts (Bob Dylan)
> 
> Hearts is the name of an entire suit of cards. Disqualified.


Hearts is the name of a card game. I'd say it qualifies.


----------



## Starving Wolf

D'oh. Yes, it's that, too. Restored.

New theme: title contains specific card(s) from a standard deck of playing cards, or title contains the name of a specific game played with a standard deck of cards.

1) Two of Hearts (Stacey Q)
2) Ace of Spades (Motörhead)
3) Poker Face (Lady Gaga)
4) Lily, Rosemary and the Jack Of Hearts (Bob Dylan)
5) Hearts (Yes)


----------



## The Deacon

D'oh. Yes, it's that, too. Restored.

New theme: title contains specific card(s) from a standard deck of playing cards, or title contains the name of a specific game played with a standard deck of cards.

1) Two of Hearts (Stacey Q)
2) Ace of Spades (Motörhead)
3) Poker Face (Lady Gaga)
4) Lily, Rosemary and the Jack Of Hearts (Bob Dylan)
5) Hearts (Yes)
6) Jack of Diamonds (The Daily Flash)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains specific card(s) from a standard deck of playing cards, or title contains the name of a specific game played with a standard deck of cards.

1) Two of Hearts (Stacey Q)
2) Ace of Spades (Motörhead)
3) Poker Face (Lady Gaga)
4) Lily, Rosemary and the Jack Of Hearts (Bob Dylan)
5) Hearts (Yes)
6) Queen Of Hearts ( Dave Edmunds)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme: title contains specific card(s) from a standard deck of playing cards, or title contains the name of a specific game played with a standard deck of cards.

1) Two of Hearts (Stacey Q)
2) Ace of Spades (Motörhead)
3) Poker Face (Lady Gaga)
4) Lily, Rosemary and the Jack Of Hearts (Bob Dylan)
5) Hearts (Yes)
6) Queen Of Hearts ( Dave Edmunds)
7) The Joker (Steve Miller Band)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains specific card(s) from a standard deck of playing cards, or title contains the name of a specific game played with a standard deck of cards.

1) Two of Hearts (Stacey Q)
2) Ace of Spades (Motörhead)
3) Poker Face (Lady Gaga)
4) Lily, Rosemary and the Jack Of Hearts (Bob Dylan)
5) Hearts (Yes)
6) Queen Of Hearts ( Dave Edmunds)
7) The Joker (Steve Miller Band)
8) Bridge Over Troubled Water (Simon and Garfunkel)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: title contains specific card(s) from a standard deck of playing cards, or title contains the name of a specific game played with a standard deck of cards.

1) Two of Hearts (Stacey Q)
2) Ace of Spades (Motörhead)
3) Poker Face (Lady Gaga)
4) Lily, Rosemary and the Jack Of Hearts (Bob Dylan)
5) Hearts (Yes)
6) Queen Of Hearts ( Dave Edmunds)
7) The Joker (Steve Miller Band)
8) Bridge Over Troubled Water (Simon and Garfunkel) 
9) Only Solitaire (Jethro Tull)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains specific card(s) from a standard deck of playing cards, or title contains the name of a specific game played with a standard deck of cards.

1) Two of Hearts (Stacey Q)
2) Ace of Spades (Motörhead)
3) Poker Face (Lady Gaga)
4) Lily, Rosemary and the Jack Of Hearts (Bob Dylan)
5) Hearts (Yes)
6) Queen Of Hearts ( Dave Edmunds)
7) The Joker (Steve Miller Band)
8) Bridge Over Troubled Water (Simon and Garfunkel)
9) Only Solitaire (Jethro Tull)
10) Lazy Poker blues (Status Quo)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains the word key 
1) Key to love( Gary Moore)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains the word key 
1) Key to love( Gary Moore)
2) Brand New Key (Melanie)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains the word key


1) Key to love( Gary Moore)
2) Brand New Key (Melanie)
3) Key West ( by Village People)


----------



## poodlebites

1) Key to love (Gary Moore)
2) Brand New Key (Melanie)
3) Key West (Village People)
4) Key To Your Heart (The 101's) Joe Strummer's first band


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains the word key

1) Key to love (Gary Moore)
2) Brand New Key (Melanie)
3) Key West (Village People)
4) Key To Your Heart (The 101's) Joe Strummer's first band
5) Key Largo (Bertie Higgins)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains the word key

1) Key to love (Gary Moore)
2) Brand New Key (Melanie)
3) Key West (Village People)
4) Key To Your Heart (The 101's) Joe Strummer's first band
5) Key Largo (Bertie Higgins)
6) He's got a key (Bo Diddley)


----------



## Bwv 1080

New theme: title contains the word key

1) Key to love (Gary Moore)
2) Brand New Key (Melanie)
3) Key West (Village People)
4) Key To Your Heart (The 101's) Joe Strummer's first band
5) Key Largo (Bertie Higgins)
6) He's got a key (Bo Diddley)
7) Cosmic Keys to My Creations & Times (Emperor)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: title contains the word key

1) Key to love (Gary Moore)
2) Brand New Key (Melanie)
3) Key West (Village People)
4) Key To Your Heart (The 101's) Joe Strummer's first band
5) Key Largo (Bertie Higgins)
6) He's got a key (Bo Diddley)
7) Cosmic Keys to My Creations & Times (Emperor)
8) Key To The Highway (Charles Segar)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: title contains the word key

1) Key to love (Gary Moore)
2) Brand New Key (Melanie)
3) Key West (Village People)
4) Key To Your Heart (The 101's) Joe Strummer's first band
5) Key Largo (Bertie Higgins)
6) He's got a key (Bo Diddley)
7) Cosmic Keys to My Creations & Times (Emperor)
8) Key To The Highway (Charles Segar)
9) A Handful of Keys (Fats Waller)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains the word key

1) Key to love (Gary Moore)
2) Brand New Key (Melanie)
3) Key West (Village People)
4) Key To Your Heart (The 101's) Joe Strummer's first band
5) Key Largo (Bertie Higgins)
6) He's got a key (Bo Diddley)
7) Cosmic Keys to My Creations & Times (Emperor)
8) Key To The Highway (Charles Segar)
9) A Handful of Keys (Fats Waller)
10) Key ( The Guess Who)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Looks like the next theme is up for grabs.

New theme: songs that mention robots, androids, or computers. Titles preferred.

1) The Robots (Kraftwerk)


----------



## Rogerx

Looks like the next theme is up for grabs. ( Yes, I could not think of a subject)

New theme: songs that mention robots, androids, or computers. Titles preferred.

1) The Robots (Kraftwerk)
2) I am your robot ( Elton John) 


I Am Your Robot


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs that mention robots, androids, or computers. Titles preferred.

1) The Robots (Kraftwerk)
2) I am your robot ( Elton John)
3) Paranoid Android (Radiohead)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: songs that mention robots, androids, or computers. Titles preferred.

1) The Robots (Kraftwerk)
2) I am your robot (Elton John)
3) Paranoid Android (Radiohead)
4) I Robot (Alan Parsons Project)


----------



## poodlebites

New theme: songs that mention robots, androids, or computers. Titles preferred.

1) The Robots (Kraftwerk)
2) I am your robot (Elton John)
3) Paranoid Android (Radiohead)
4) I Robot (Alan Parsons Project)
5) Do The Robot (The Saints)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs that mention robots, androids, or computers. Titles preferred.

1) The Robots (Kraftwerk)
2) I am your robot (Elton John)
3) Paranoid Android (Radiohead)
4) I Robot (Alan Parsons Project)
5) Do The Robot (The Saints)
6) Robot Man ( Connie Francis)


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

New theme: songs that mention robots, androids, or computers. Titles preferred.

1) The Robots (Kraftwerk)
2) I am your robot (Elton John)
3) Paranoid Android (Radiohead)
4) I Robot (Alan Parsons Project)
5) Do The Robot (The Saints)
6) Robot Man ( Connie Francis)
7) Computer Love (Kraftwerk)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: songs that mention robots, androids, or computers. Titles preferred.

1) The Robots (Kraftwerk)
2) I am your robot (Elton John)
3) Paranoid Android (Radiohead)
4) I Robot (Alan Parsons Project)
5) Do The Robot (The Saints)
6) Robot Man ( Connie Francis)
7) Computer Love (Kraftwerk)
8) Computer Age (Neil Young)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs that mention robots, androids, or computers. Titles preferred.

1) The Robots (Kraftwerk)
2) I am your robot (Elton John)
3) Paranoid Android (Radiohead)
4) I Robot (Alan Parsons Project)
5) Do The Robot (The Saints)
6) Robot Man ( Connie Francis)
7) Computer Love (Kraftwerk)
8) Computer Age (Neil Young
9) Computer Games ( Mi Sex)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs that mention robots, androids, or computers. Titles preferred.

1) The Robots (Kraftwerk)
2) I am your robot (Elton John)
3) Paranoid Android (Radiohead)
4) I Robot (Alan Parsons Project)
5) Do The Robot (The Saints)
6) Robot Man ( Connie Francis)
7) Computer Love (Kraftwerk)
8) Computer Age (Neil Young
9) Computer Games ( Mi Sex)
10) Mr. Roboto (Styx)

Next theme is up for grabs.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs with London in title ( cant find it specific in thread)


1)London is the place for me (Edmundo Ros )


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs with London in title ( cant find it specific in thread)


1)London is the place for me (Edmundo Ros )
2) Werewolves Of London (Warren Zevon)


----------



## The Deacon

New theme: songs with London in title ( cant find it specific in thread)


1)London is the place for me (Edmundo Ros )
2) Werewolves Of London (Warren Zevon
3) London Is Behind Me (Justin Hayward)
4)London boys (Bowie)


----------



## Bwv 1080

New theme: songs with London in title ( cant find it specific in thread)


1)London is the place for me (Edmundo Ros )
2) Werewolves Of London (Warren Zevon
3) London Is Behind Me (Justin Hayward)
4)London boys (Bowie)
5) London Calling (Clash)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs with London in title ( cant find it specific in thread)


1)London is the place for me (Edmundo Ros )
2) Werewolves Of London (Warren Zevon
3) London Is Behind Me (Justin Hayward)
4)London boys (Bowie)
5) London Calling (Clash)
6) London Girls(Tori Amos )


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs with London in title ( cant find it specific in thread)


1)London is the place for me (Edmundo Ros )
2) Werewolves Of London (Warren Zevon
3) London Is Behind Me (Justin Hayward)
4) London boys (Bowie)
5) London Calling (Clash)
6) London Girls(Tori Amos )
7) London Bridge (Bread)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs with London in title ( cant find it specific in thread)


1) London is the place for me (Edmundo Ros )
2) Werewolves Of London (Warren Zevon
3) London Is Behind Me (Justin Hayward)
4)London boys (Bowie)
5) London Calling (Clash)
6) London Girls(Tori Amos )
7) London Bridge (Bread) 
8) London Town (Paul McCartney)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: songs with London in title ( cant find it specific in thread)


1) London is the place for me (Edmundo Ros )
2) Werewolves Of London (Warren Zevon
3) London Is Behind Me (Justin Hayward)
4)London boys (Bowie)
5) London Calling (Clash)
6) London Girls(Tori Amos )
7) London Bridge (Bread)
8) London Town (Paul McCartney)
9) Towers of London (XTC)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: songs with London in title ( cant find it specific in thread)


1) London is the place for me (Edmundo Ros )
2) Werewolves Of London (Warren Zevon
3) London Is Behind Me (Justin Hayward)
4) London boys (Bowie)
5) London Calling (Clash)
6) London Girls(Tori Amos )
7) London Bridge (Bread)
8) London Town (Paul McCartney)
9) Towers of London (XTC)
10) A Foggy Day (In London Town) (Frank Sinatra)

New Theme: Songs with Greek Gods, Goddesses, Demigods in the title (No Roman mythology)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme: Songs with Greek Gods, Goddesses, Demigods in the title (No Roman mythology)

1) Orpheus (David Sylvian)


----------



## Open Book

New Theme: Songs with Greek Gods, Goddesses, Demigods in the title (No Roman mythology)

1) Orpheus (David Sylvian)
2) Athena (The Who)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Songs with Greek Gods, Goddesses, Demigods in the title (No Roman mythology)

1) Orpheus (David Sylvian)
2) Athena (The Who)
3) Achilles Last Stand (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Open Book

New Theme: Songs with Greek Gods, Goddesses, Demigods in the title (No Roman mythology)

1) Orpheus (David Sylvian)
2) Athena (The Who)
3) Achilles Last Stand (Led Zeppelin)
4) Jason and the Argonauts (XTC)


----------



## Colin M

New Theme: Songs with Greek Gods, Goddesses, Demigods in the title (No Roman mythology)

1) Orpheus (David Sylvian)
2) Athena (The Who)
3) Achilles Last Stand (Led Zeppelin)
4) Jason and the Argonauts (XTC)
5) Tales of Brave Ulysses (Cream)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Ulysses is the Latin name for Odysseus. Doesn't this violate the terms of the theme?


----------



## Art Rock

Yes, it does.... (apart from the detail that he was not a god or demi-god) - please continue with a new five.


----------



## Art Rock

Actually, Jason was also not a demi-god, right? So we're back at nr. 4.

I'm not having high hopes for the playability of this theme.


----------



## Bwv 1080

Orpheus and Achilles were demigods?

how about figures in Greek mythology


----------



## Open Book

Art Rock said:


> Actually, Jason was also not a demi-god, right? So we're back at nr. 4.
> 
> I'm not having high hopes for the playability of this theme.


Wikipedia says Jason was a great-grandson of Hermes. But I guess that's not enough godliness to be a demigod.


----------



## Art Rock

Bwv 1080 said:


> Orpheus and Achilles were demigods?


Yes, they were.



> how about figures in Greek mythology


Makes sense.

New (adjusted) Theme: Songs with persons from Greek mythology in the title (No Roman mythology)

1) Orpheus (David Sylvian)
2) Athena (The Who)
3) Achilles Last Stand (Led Zeppelin)
4) Jason and the Argonauts (XTC)
5) Helen Wheels (Paul McCartney and Wings)


----------



## Starving Wolf

According to Wikipedia, Jason was the great grandson of Hermes.


----------



## Art Rock

A demi-god is the son or daughter of a god and a human.


----------



## Starving Wolf

Achilles' mother was a sea nymph (minor water goddess).

I agree that it's easy to get caught in the weeds for this theme.


----------



## Starving Wolf

Art Rock said:


> A demi-god is the son or daughter of a god and a human.


Partial divine blood is enough, according to synonym.com

I'll stop now.


----------



## Art Rock

I'm using the Wiki definition. But I'm not the topic starter, so my word is not final. Even so, I think the suggestion to make it "from Greek mythology" was a good one.


----------



## The Deacon

Ulysses was mortal.


Orpheus was mortal. (But that is a GREAT track by Sylvain)

Achilles, Jason...all mortal.

New Theme: Songs with Greek Gods, Goddesses, Demigods in the title (No Roman mythology)

1) Poseidon (Eloy) (or Taste of Neptune (Rose) )
2) Athena (The Who)
3) Zeus (Chase)
4) Pan (Fit & Limo) 
5) Aphrodite's Child (same)
6) Mr Apollo (Bonzo dodah band)
7) Walking with Pluto (Arcades)
8)Bright Phoebus (Watersons)


----------



## The Deacon

New (adjusted) Theme: Songs with persons from Greek mythology in the title (No Roman mythology)

1) Orpheus (David Sylvian)
2) Athena (The Who)
3) Achilles Last Stand (Led Zeppelin)
4) Jason and the Argonauts (XTC)
5) Helen Wheels (Paul McCartney and Wings)
6) Sysiphos (Floyd)
7) Ikarus (Capt Beyond)
8) Strong as Samson (Procol harum) - or was that The Bible???)
8) Ikarus (Kansas)
9) Danae (Gato Marte)
10) Diana (Comus)

New theme: continue same (there are so many!)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New (adjusted) Theme: Songs with persons from Greek mythology in the title (No Roman mythology)

1) Orpheus (David Sylvian)
2) Athena (The Who)
3) Achilles Last Stand (Led Zeppelin)
4) Jason and the Argonauts (XTC)
5) Helen Wheels (Paul McCartney and Wings)
6) In The Wake of Poseidon (King Crimson)


----------



## Bwv 1080

New (adjusted) Theme: Songs with persons from Greek mythology in the title (No Roman mythology)

1) Orpheus (David Sylvian)
2) Athena (The Who)
3) Achilles Last Stand (Led Zeppelin)
4) Jason and the Argonauts (XTC)
5) Helen Wheels (Paul McCartney and Wings)
6) In The Wake of Poseidon (King Crimson)
7) Flight of Icarus (Iron Maiden)


----------



## pianozach

New (adjusted) Theme: Songs with persons from Greek mythology in the title (No Roman mythology)

1) Orpheus (David Sylvian)
2) Athena (The Who)
3) Achilles Last Stand (Led Zeppelin)
4) Jason and the Argonauts (XTC)
5) Helen Wheels (Paul McCartney and Wings)
6) In The Wake of Poseidon (King Crimson)
7) Flight of Icarus (Iron Maiden)
8) Oedipus Rex (Tom Lehrer)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New (adjusted) Theme: Songs with persons from Greek mythology in the title (No Roman mythology)

1) Orpheus (David Sylvian)
2) Athena (The Who)
3) Achilles Last Stand (Led Zeppelin)
4) Jason and the Argonauts (XTC)
5) Helen Wheels (Paul McCartney and Wings)
6) In The Wake of Poseidon (King Crimson)
7) Flight of Icarus (Iron Maiden)
8) Oedipus Rex (Tom Lehrer)
9) King Midas in Reverse (Hollies)


----------



## Rogerx

New (adjusted) Theme: Songs with persons from Greek mythology in the title (No Roman mythology)

1) Orpheus (David Sylvian)
2) Athena (The Who)
3) Achilles Last Stand (Led Zeppelin)
4) Jason and the Argonauts (XTC)
5) Helen Wheels (Paul McCartney and Wings)
6) In The Wake of Poseidon (King Crimson)
7) Flight of Icarus (Iron Maiden)
8) Oedipus Rex (Tom Lehrer)
9) King Midas in Reverse (Hollies)
10)Apollo 9 ( Adam Ant)


----------



## Rogerx

Next one, be my guest, any one.


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: nothing. Title must contain the word nothing.

1) Nothing From Nothing (Billy Preston)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: nothing. Title must contain the word nothing.

1) Nothing From Nothing (Billy Preston)
2) Nothing Compares 2 U (Sinead O'Connor)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: nothing. Title must contain the word nothing.

1) Nothing From Nothing (Billy Preston)
2) Nothing Compares 2 U (Sinead O'Connor)
3)There's Nothing I Can Do ( Air supply)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: nothing. Title must contain the word nothing.

1) Nothing From Nothing (Billy Preston)
2) Nothing Compares 2 U (Sinead O'Connor)
3)There's Nothing I Can Do ( Air supply)
4) Nothing Can Come Between Us (Sade)


----------



## poodlebites

New theme: nothing. Title must contain the word nothing.

1) Nothing From Nothing (Billy Preston)
2) Nothing Compares 2 U (Sinead O'Connor)
3)There's Nothing I Can Do (Air Supply)
4) Nothing Can Come Between Us (Sade)
5) All Or Nothing (The Small Faces)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: nothing. Title must contain the word nothing.

1) Nothing From Nothing (Billy Preston)
2) Nothing Compares 2 U (Sinead O'Connor)
3)There's Nothing I Can Do (Air Supply)
4) Nothing Can Come Between Us (Sade)
5) All Or Nothing (The Small Faces)
6) When You Say Nothing at All ( Boyzone)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: nothing. Title must contain the word nothing.

1) Nothing From Nothing (Billy Preston)
2) Nothing Compares 2 U (Sinead O'Connor)
3)There's Nothing I Can Do (Air Supply)
4) Nothing Can Come Between Us (Sade)
5) All Or Nothing (The Small Faces)
6) When You Say Nothing at All ( Boyzone)
7) Five Per Cent For Nothing (Yes)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: nothing. Title must contain the word nothing.

1) Nothing From Nothing (Billy Preston)
2) Nothing Compares 2 U (Sinead O'Connor)
3)There's Nothing I Can Do (Air Supply)
4) Nothing Can Come Between Us (Sade)
5) All Or Nothing (The Small Faces)
6) When You Say Nothing at All ( Boyzone)
7) Five Per Cent For Nothing (Yes)
8) Nothing Else Matters (Metallica)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: nothing. Title must contain the word nothing.

1) Nothing From Nothing (Billy Preston)
2) Nothing Compares 2 U (Sinead O'Connor)
3)There's Nothing I Can Do (Air Supply)
4) Nothing Can Come Between Us (Sade)
5) All Or Nothing (The Small Faces)
6) When You Say Nothing at All ( Boyzone)
7) Five Per Cent For Nothing (Yes)
8) Nothing Else Matters (Metallica)
9) Nothing's Shocking (Jane's Addiction)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: nothing. Title must contain the word nothing.

1) Nothing From Nothing (Billy Preston)
2) Nothing Compares 2 U (Sinead O'Connor)
3)There's Nothing I Can Do (Air Supply)
4) Nothing Can Come Between Us (Sade)
5) All Or Nothing (The Small Faces)
6) When You Say Nothing at All ( Boyzone)
7) Five Per Cent For Nothing (Yes)
8) Nothing Else Matters (Metallica)
9) Nothing's Shocking (Jane's Addiction)
10) Nothing Broken but My Heart ( Celine Dion)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: holidays, *not* Christmas .

1) Summer Holiday ( Cliff Richard )


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: holidays, not Christmas .


1) Summer Holiday ( Cliff Richard )
2) School's Out (Alice Cooper)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: holidays, not Christmas .


1) Summer Holiday ( Cliff Richard )
2) School's Out (Alice Cooper)
3) See You In September (The Happenings)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: holidays, not Christmas .


1) Summer Holiday ( Cliff Richard )
2) School's Out (Alice Cooper)
3) See You In September (The Happenings)
4) "Hooray! Hooray! It's a HoliHoliday" ( Boney M)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: holidays, not Christmas .


1) Summer Holiday ( Cliff Richard )
2) School's Out (Alice Cooper)
3) See You In September (The Happenings)
4) "Hooray! Hooray! It's a HoliHoliday" ( Boney M)
5) The Chanukah Song (Adam Sandler)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: holidays, not Christmas .


1) Summer Holiday ( Cliff Richard )
2) School's Out (Alice Cooper)
3) See You In September (The Happenings)
4) "Hooray! Hooray! It's a HoliHoliday" ( Boney M)
5) The Chanukah Song (Adam Sandler)
6) 4th of July (Ani Difranco)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: holidays, not Christmas .


1) Summer Holiday ( Cliff Richard )
2) School's Out (Alice Cooper)
3) See You In September (The Happenings)
4) "Hooray! Hooray! It's a HoliHoliday" ( Boney M)
5) The Chanukah Song (Adam Sandler)
6) 4th of July (Ani Difranco)
7) Easter Theatre (XTC)


----------



## philoctetes

New theme: holidays, not Christmas .


1) Summer Holiday ( Cliff Richard )
2) School's Out (Alice Cooper)
3) See You In September (The Happenings)
4) "Hooray! Hooray! It's a HoliHoliday" ( Boney M)
5) The Chanukah Song (Adam Sandler)
6) 4th of July (Ani Difranco)
7) Easter Theatre (XTC) 
8) Suddenly Last Summer (The Motels)


----------



## The Deacon

New theme: holidays, not Christmas .


1) Summer Holiday ( Cliff Richard )
2) School's Out (Alice Cooper)
3) See You In September (The Happenings)
4) "Hooray! Hooray! It's a HoliHoliday" ( Boney M)
5) The Chanukah Song (Adam Sandler)
6) 4th of July (Ani Difranco)
7) Easter Theatre (XTC) 
8) Suddenly Last Summer (The Motels)
9) holiday in Cambodia (Dead Kennedys)
10) holiday (Bee Gees)

New theme: hammer

1)Hammerhead (Rare Bird)


----------



## fergusmcphail

New theme: holidays, not Christmas .


1) Summer Holiday ( Cliff Richard )
2) School's Out (Alice Cooper)
3) See You In September (The Happenings)
4) "Hooray! Hooray! It's a HoliHoliday" ( Boney M)
5) The Chanukah Song (Adam Sandler)
6) 4th of July (Ani Difranco)
7) Easter Theatre (XTC)
8) Suddenly Last Summer (The Motels)
9) Holiday In The Sun (Sex Pistols)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: holidays, not Christmas .


1) Summer Holiday ( Cliff Richard )
2) School's Out (Alice Cooper)
3) See You In September (The Happenings)
4) "Hooray! Hooray! It's a HoliHoliday" ( Boney M)
5) The Chanukah Song (Adam Sandler)
6) 4th of July (Ani Difranco)
7) Easter Theatre (XTC)
8) Suddenly Last Summer (The Motels)
9) Holiday In The Sun (Sex Pistols)
10) Holiday (Green Day)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I want the new theme to be about fairytales!


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme : fairytales

1) Lil' Red Riding Hood (Sam the Sham & The Pharaohs)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme : fairytales

1) Lil' Red Riding Hood (Sam the Sham & The Pharaohs)
2) White Rabbit (Jefferson Airplane)


----------



## pianozach

New theme : fairytales

1) Lil' Red Riding Hood (Sam the Sham & The Pharaohs)
2) White Rabbit (Jefferson Airplane)
3) Puff, the Magic Dragon (Peter, Paul & Mary)


----------



## The Deacon

New theme : fairytales

1) Lil' Red Riding Hood (Sam the Sham & The Pharaohs)
2) White Rabbit (Jefferson Airplane)
3) Puff, the Magic Dragon (Peter, Paul & Mary)
4) The Happy Prince (La De Dahs)
5) Walrus and the Carpenter (Donovan)
6) Jabberwocky (Wakeman)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme : fairytales

1) Lil' Red Riding Hood (Sam the Sham & The Pharaohs)
2) White Rabbit (Jefferson Airplane)
3) Puff, the Magic Dragon (Peter, Paul & Mary)
4) Return to Pooh Corner (Kenny Loggins)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme : fairytales

1) Lil' Red Riding Hood (Sam the Sham & The Pharaohs)
2) White Rabbit (Jefferson Airplane)
3) Puff, the Magic Dragon (Peter, Paul & Mary)
4) Return to Pooh Corner (Kenny Loggins)
5) The Pied Piper (Changing Times)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme : fairytales

1) Lil' Red Riding Hood (Sam the Sham & The Pharaohs)
2) White Rabbit (Jefferson Airplane)
3) Puff, the Magic Dragon (Peter, Paul & Mary)
4) Return to Pooh Corner (Kenny Loggins)
5) The Pied Piper (Changing Times)
6) Hey Cinderella ( Suzy Bogguss)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme : fairytales

1) Lil' Red Riding Hood (Sam the Sham & The Pharaohs)
2) White Rabbit (Jefferson Airplane)
3) Puff, the Magic Dragon (Peter, Paul & Mary)
4) Return to Pooh Corner (Kenny Loggins)
5) The Pied Piper (Changing Times)
6) Hey Cinderella ( Suzy Bogguss)
7) Beauty and the Beast (Celine Dion and Peabo Bryson)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme : fairytales

1) Lil' Red Riding Hood (Sam the Sham & The Pharaohs)
2) White Rabbit (Jefferson Airplane)
3) Puff, the Magic Dragon (Peter, Paul & Mary)
4) Return to Pooh Corner (Kenny Loggins)
5) The Pied Piper (Changing Times)
6) Hey Cinderella ( Suzy Bogguss)
7) Beauty and the Beast (Celine Dion and Peabo Bryson)
8) The Red Shoes ( Kate Bush)


----------



## Art Rock

Great choice for #8 in many ways.


----------



## pianozach

1) Lil' Red Riding Hood (Sam the Sham & The Pharaohs)
2) White Rabbit (Jefferson Airplane)
3) Puff, the Magic Dragon (Peter, Paul & Mary)
4) Return to Pooh Corner (Kenny Loggins)
5) The Pied Piper (Changing Times)
6) Hey Cinderella ( Suzy Bogguss)
7) Beauty and the Beast (Celine Dion and Peabo Bryson)
8) The Red Shoes ( Kate Bush) 
9) Agony fr. Into the Woods (S. Sondheim)

About both Cinderella and Rapunzel, sung by their respective princes.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme ;

1) Lil' Red Riding Hood (Sam the Sham & The Pharaohs)
2) White Rabbit (Jefferson Airplane)
3) Puff, the Magic Dragon (Peter, Paul & Mary)
4) Return to Pooh Corner (Kenny Loggins)
5) The Pied Piper (Changing Times)
6) Hey Cinderella ( Suzy Bogguss)
7) Beauty and the Beast (Celine Dion and Peabo Bryson)
8) The Red Shoes ( Kate Bush)
9) Agony fr. Into the Woods (S. Sondheim)
10) The Frog Prince ( Keane)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs about the future

1) In the year 2525 ( Zager and Evans)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs about the future

1) In the year 2525 ( Zager and Evans)
2) Chance for a lifetime (Kayak)


----------



## The Deacon

New theme: songs about the future

1) In the year 2525 ( Zager and Evans)
2) Chance for a lifetime (Kayak)
3) Singularity (Brainticket) 
4) Radio Free Abelmuth (Stewart Hamm)
5) space oddity (Wakeman)
6) grave new world (Strawbs)
7) Bladerunner (Vangelis)
8) Recycled (Nektar)
9) program me (Bruce haack)
10) I ,robot (Parsons)


----------



## senza sordino

New theme: songs about the future

1) In the year 2525 ( Zager and Evans)
2) Chance for a lifetime (Kayak)
3) 2112 (Rush)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs about the future

1) In the year 2525 ( Zager and Evans)
2) Chance for a lifetime (Kayak)
3) 2112 (Rush)
4) '39 (Queen)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: songs about the future

1) In the year 2525 ( Zager and Evans)
2) Chance for a lifetime (Kayak)
3) 2112 (Rush)
4) '39 (Queen)
5) Tomorrow Never Knows (The Beatles)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs about the future

1) In the year 2525 ( Zager and Evans)
2) Chance for a lifetime (Kayak)
3) 2112 (Rush)
4) '39 (Queen)
5) Tomorrow Never Knows (The Beatles)
6) Will You Love Me Tomorrow (Shirelles)


----------



## The Deacon

Tomorrow is not the future.

Weak.


----------



## Bwv 1080

New theme: songs about the future

1) In the year 2525 ( Zager and Evans)
2) Chance for a lifetime (Kayak)
3) 2112 (Rush)
4) '39 (Queen)
5) Tomorrow Never Knows (The Beatles)
6) Will You Love Me Tomorrow (Shirelles)
7) Tomorrow's Dream (Sabbath)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs about the future

1) In the year 2525 ( Zager and Evans)
2) Chance for a lifetime (Kayak)
3) 2112 (Rush)
4) '39 (Queen)
5) Tomorrow Never Knows (The Beatles)
6) Will You Love Me Tomorrow (Shirelles)
7) Tomorrow's Dream (Sabbath)
8) Someday Never Comes (Credence Clearwater Revival)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: songs about the future

1) In the year 2525 ( Zager and Evans)
2) Chance for a lifetime (Kayak)
3) 2112 (Rush)
4) '39 (Queen)
5) Tomorrow Never Knows (The Beatles)
6) Will You Love Me Tomorrow (Shirelles)
7) Tomorrow's Dream (Sabbath)
8) Someday Never Comes (Credence Clearwater Revival)
9) Future Times/Rejoice (Yes)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme: songs about the future

1) In the year 2525 ( Zager and Evans)
2) Chance for a lifetime (Kayak)
3) 2112 (Rush)
4) '39 (Queen)
5) Tomorrow Never Knows (The Beatles)
6) Will You Love Me Tomorrow (Shirelles)
7) Tomorrow's Dream (Sabbath)
8) Someday Never Comes (Credence Clearwater Revival)
9) Future Times/Rejoice (Yes)
10) Nights in White Satin (The Moody Blues)

"Just what you want to be, you will be in the end, and I'll love you... (From the album, "Days of Future passed")


----------



## Josquin13

New theme - Money

1. Money for Nothing (Dire Straits)

I watched this today:


----------



## Starving Wolf

This theme was used before, so there need to be some exclusions:
1.) Money Changes Everything (Cyndi Lauper)
2.) She Works Hard for the Money (Donna Summer)
3.) Money For Nothing (Dire Straits)
4.) Silver and Gold (U2)
5.) First I Look At The Purse (J. Geils Band)
6.) Loan Me a Dime (Scaggs/Allman)
7.) Brother, Can You Spare A Dime (Bing Crosby)
8.) Money money money (ABBA)
9.) Take The Money And Run -( The Steve Miller Band)
10.) There goes a tenner (Kate Bush)

New theme - Money [2]

1. Money (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme - Money

1) Money for Nothing (Dire Straits)
2 Money ( Liza Minnelli & Joel Grey from Cabaret)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme - Money

1) Money (Pink Floyd)
2 Money ( Liza Minnelli & Joel Grey from Cabaret)
3) Money (That's What I Want) (Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme - Money

1) Money (Pink Floyd)
2 Money ( Liza Minnelli & Joel Grey from Cabaret)
3) Money (That's What I Want) (Beatles)
4) Rich Girls ( Hall & Oates )


----------



## Starving Wolf

]New theme - Money [2] see Post #2807 for exclusion list

1) Money (Pink Floyd)
2 Money ( Liza Minnelli & Joel Grey from Cabaret)
3) Money (That's What I Want) (Beatles)
4) Rich Girls ( Hall & Oates )
5) For The Love of Money (O'Jays)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme - Money [2] see Post #2807 for exclusion list

1) Money (Pink Floyd)
2) Money ( Liza Minnelli & Joel Grey from Cabaret)
3) Money (That's What I Want) (Beatles)
4) Rich Girl ( Hall & Oates )
5) For The Love of Money (O'Jays)
6) Money's too tight [to mention] (Simply Red)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme - Money [2] see Post #2807 for exclusion list

1) Money (Pink Floyd)
2) Money ( Liza Minnelli & Joel Grey from Cabaret)
3) Money (That's What I Want) (Beatles)
4) Rich Girl ( Hall & Oates )
5) For The Love of Money (O'Jays)
6) Money's too tight [to mention] (Simply Red
7) Got No Bread, No Milk, No Money, But We Sure Got a Lot of Love ( James Talley )


----------



## Josquin13

New theme - Money [2] see Post #2807 for exclusion list

1) Money (Pink Floyd)
2) Money ( Liza Minnelli & Joel Grey from Cabaret)
3) Money (That's What I Want) (Beatles)
4) Rich Girl ( Hall & Oates )
5) For The Love of Money (O'Jays)
6) Money's too tight [to mention] (Simply Red)
7) Got No Bread, No Milk, No Money, But We Sure Got a Lot of Love ( James Talley )
8) Lawyers, Guns, and Money (Warren Zevon)


----------



## Rogerx

1) Money (Pink Floyd)
2) Money ( Liza Minnelli & Joel Grey from Cabaret)
3) Money (That's What I Want) (Beatles)
4) Rich Girl ( Hall & Oates )
5) For The Love of Money (O'Jays)
6) Money's too tight [to mention] (Simply Red)
7) Got No Bread, No Milk, No Money, But We Sure Got a Lot of Love ( James Talley )
8) Lawyers, Guns, and Money (Warren Zevon)
9) Mo Money Mo Problems (Notorious B.I.G)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme - Money [2] see Post #2807 for exclusion list

1) Money (Pink Floyd)
2) Money ( Liza Minnelli & Joel Grey from Cabaret)
3) Money (That's What I Want) (Beatles)
4) Rich Girl ( Hall & Oates )
5) For The Love of Money (O'Jays)
6) Money's too tight [to mention] (Simply Red)
7) Got No Bread, No Milk, No Money, But We Sure Got a Lot of Love ( James Talley )
8) Lawyers, Guns, and Money (Warren Zevon)
9) Mo Money Mo Problems (Notorious B.I.G)
10) For a Few Dollars More (Smokie)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Bible. Song must refer to an event in the bible.

1) He's alive (Don Francisco)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Bible. Song must refer to an event in the bible.

1) He's alive (Don Francisco)
2) King Herod's Song (Alice Cooper )


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Bible. Song must refer to an event in the bible.

1) He's alive (Don Francisco)
2) King Herod's Song (Alice Cooper )
3) Sinnerman (Nina Simone)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Bible. Song must refer to an event in the bible.

1) He's alive (Don Francisco)
2) King Herod's Song (Alice Cooper )
3) Sinnerman (Nina Simone)
4) Here comes the Flood (Peter Gabriel)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Bible. Song must refer to an event in the bible.

1) He's alive (Don Francisco)
2) King Herod's Song (Alice Cooper )
3) Sinnerman (Nina Simone)
4) Here comes the Flood (Peter Gabriel)
5) Gates Of Eden ( Bob Dylan)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Bible. Song must refer to an event in the bible.

1) He's alive (Don Francisco)
2) King Herod's Song (Alice Cooper )
3) Sinnerman (Nina Simone)
4) Here comes the Flood (Peter Gabriel)
5) Gates Of Eden ( Bob Dylan)
6) Joshua Fit The Battle [of Jericho] (Elvis Presley)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Bible. Song must refer to an event in the bible.

1) He's alive (Don Francisco)
2) King Herod's Song (Alice Cooper )
3) Sinnerman (Nina Simone)
4) Here comes the Flood (Peter Gabriel)
5) Gates Of Eden ( Bob Dylan)
6) Joshua Fit The Battle [of Jericho] (Elvis Presley)
7) A Pillar of Salt (The Thermals)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme: Bible. Song must refer to an event in the bible.

1) He's alive (Don Francisco)
2) King Herod's Song (Alice Cooper )
3) Sinnerman (Nina Simone)
4) Here comes the Flood (Peter Gabriel)
5) Gates Of Eden ( Bob Dylan)
6) Joshua Fit The Battle [of Jericho] (Elvis Presley)
7) A Pillar of Salt (The Thermals)
8) Noah's Dove (10,000 Maniacs)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Bible. Song must refer to an event in the bible.

1) He's alive (Don Francisco)
2) King Herod's Song (Alice Cooper )
3) Sinnerman (Nina Simone)
4) Here comes the Flood (Peter Gabriel)
5) Gates Of Eden ( Bob Dylan)
6) Joshua Fit The Battle [of Jericho] (Elvis Presley)
7) A Pillar of Salt (The Thermals)
8) Noah's Dove (10,000 Maniacs)
9) Adam and Eve (Ani DiFranco)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Bible. Song must refer to an event in the bible.

1) He's alive (Don Francisco)
2) King Herod's Song (Alice Cooper )
3) Sinnerman (Nina Simone)
4) Here comes the Flood (Peter Gabriel)
5) Gates Of Eden ( Bob Dylan)
6) Joshua Fit The Battle [of Jericho] (Elvis Presley)
7) A Pillar of Salt (The Thermals)
8) Noah's Dove (10,000 Maniacs)
9) Adam and Eve (Ani DiFranco)
10) The Begat (Finian's Rainbow)






NB: Two things I love about this video:

1) The awful "oldening" of the paint on the jalopy they're driving.

2) I'm quite familiar with the area used to film this sequence. This is Potrero Rd. through Hidden Valley, a fairly small area just south of Thousand Oaks. This portion of the road stretches between Westlake Village and Newbury Park, and goes right by *Lake Sherwood*, first used in the 1922 silent film *Robin Hood* as a stand-in for Sherwood Forest. It was used as a backdrop of dozens of films since then, including *Tarzan, the Ape Man* (1932), *The Last of the Mohicans* (1932) [and 5 others that year as well], *The Last of the Mohicans* (1936), *The Adventures of Robin Hood* (1938), *Old Yeller* (1958), *Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid* (1969), and *Star Trek: Insurrection* (1998)

If you're not familiar with *Finian's Rainbow*, the odd-looking black guy is a white actor in blackface, a storyline plot point. That's the formerly white racist *Senator Rawkins*, who made Finian's daughter Sharon so upset that she wished he were black (so he'd know what it's like) while standing on top of a Leprechaun's pot o' gold that Finian had stolen and buried, using up one of the three wishes.


----------



## pianozach

NEW THEME: Songs that feature a Dairy product - milk, cheese, curds, yogurt, cream, butter, etc. 

1) Cheese and Onions (The Rutles)


----------



## Rogerx

NEW THEME: Songs that feature a Dairy product - milk, cheese, curds, yogurt, cream, butter, etc.

1) Cheese and Onions (The Rutles)
2)Bread and butter ( Newbeats )


----------



## Starving Wolf

NEW THEME: Songs that feature a Dairy product - milk, cheese, curds, yogurt, cream, butter, etc.

1) Cheese and Onions (The Rutles)
2) Bread and butter ( Newbeats )
3) Cheeseburger In Paradise (Jimmy Buffett)


----------



## senza sordino

NEW THEME: Songs that feature a Dairy product - milk, cheese, curds, yogurt, cream, butter, etc.

1) Cheese and Onions (The Rutles)
2) Bread and butter ( Newbeats )
3) Custard Pie (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Rogerx

Clash corrected

NEW THEME: Songs that feature a Dairy product - milk, cheese, curds, yogurt, cream, butter, etc.

1) Cheese and Onions (The Rutles)
2) Bread and butter ( Newbeats )
3) Cheeseburger In Paradise (Jimmy Buffett)
4) Custard Pie (Led Zeppelin)
5 )Peanut Butter Conspiracy (Jimmy Buffett )


----------



## Art Rock

NEW THEME: Songs that feature a Dairy product - milk, cheese, curds, yogurt, cream, butter, etc.

1) Cheese and Onions (The Rutles)
2) Bread and butter ( Newbeats )
3) Cheeseburger In Paradise (Jimmy Buffett)
4) Custard Pie (Led Zeppelin)
5 )Peanut Butter Conspiracy (Jimmy Buffett )
6) No Milk Today (Herman's Hermits)


----------



## Rogerx

NEW THEME: Songs that feature a Dairy product - milk, cheese, curds, yogurt, cream, butter, etc.

1) Cheese and Onions (The Rutles)
2) Bread and butter ( Newbeats )
3) Cheeseburger In Paradise (Jimmy Buffett)
4) Custard Pie (Led Zeppelin)
5 )Peanut Butter Conspiracy (Jimmy Buffett )
6) No Milk Today (Herman's Hermits)
7) Milk Cow Blues ( The Kinks)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

NEW THEME: Songs that feature a Dairy product - milk, cheese, curds, yogurt, cream, butter, etc.

1) Cheese and Onions (The Rutles)
2) Bread and butter ( Newbeats )
3) Cheeseburger In Paradise (Jimmy Buffett)
4) Custard Pie (Led Zeppelin)
5 )Peanut Butter Conspiracy (Jimmy Buffett )
6) No Milk Today (Herman's Hermits)
7) Milk Cow Blues ( The Kinks)
8) Milk (S.O.D.)


----------



## Art Rock

NEW THEME: Songs that feature a Dairy product - milk, cheese, curds, yogurt, cream, butter, etc.

1) Cheese and Onions (The Rutles)
2) Bread and butter ( Newbeats )
3) Cheeseburger In Paradise (Jimmy Buffett)
4) Custard Pie (Led Zeppelin)
5 )Peanut Butter Conspiracy (Jimmy Buffett )
6) No Milk Today (Herman's Hermits)
7) Milk Cow Blues ( The Kinks)
8) Milk (S.O.D.)
9) Milk (Garbage)


----------



## Rogerx

NEW THEME: Songs that feature a Dairy product - milk, cheese, curds, yogurt, cream, butter, etc.

1) Cheese and Onions (The Rutles)
2) Bread and butter ( Newbeats )
3) Cheeseburger In Paradise (Jimmy Buffett)
4) Custard Pie (Led Zeppelin)
5 )Peanut Butter Conspiracy (Jimmy Buffett )
6) No Milk Today (Herman's Hermits)
7) Milk Cow Blues ( The Kinks)
8) Milk (S.O.D.)
9) Milk (Garbage)
10)Big Cheese (Nirvana )


----------



## Rogerx

If Not done before:
New theme: Songs that feature color blue in title .
1) Blue Velvet ( Bobby Vinton)


----------



## Art Rock

Apparently we haven't. Good call.


New theme: Songs that feature color blue in title .
1) Blue Velvet ( Bobby Vinton)
2) Blue Eyes (Elton John)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Songs that feature color blue in title .
1) Blue Velvet ( Bobby Vinton)
2) Blue Eyes (Elton John)
3) Behind Blue Eyes (Who)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs that feature color blue in title .
1) Blue Velvet ( Bobby Vinton)
2) Blue Eyes (Elton John)
3) Behind Blue Eyes (Who)
4) Blue Suede Shoes( Elvis Presley)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Songs that feature color blue in title .
1) Blue Velvet ( Bobby Vinton)
2) Blue Eyes (Elton John)
3) Behind Blue Eyes (Who)
4) Blue Suede Shoes( Elvis Presley)
5) Red Roses For A Blue Lady (Dean Martin)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs that feature color blue in title .
1) Blue Velvet ( Bobby Vinton)
2) Blue Eyes (Elton John)
3) Behind Blue Eyes (Who)
4) Blue Suede Shoes( Elvis Presley)
5) Red Roses For A Blue Lady (Dean Martin)
6) Don't It Make My Brown Eyes Blue (Crystal Gayle)


----------



## Art Rock

Starving Wolf said:


> 2) Blue Eyes (Elton John)
> 3) Behind Blue Eyes (Who)


Cute.  .....................


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Songs that feature color blue in title .
1) Blue Velvet ( Bobby Vinton)
2) Blue Eyes (Elton John)
3) Behind Blue Eyes (Who)
4) Blue Suede Shoes( Elvis Presley)
5) Red Roses For A Blue Lady (Dean Martin)
6) Don't It Make My Brown Eyes Blue (Crystal Gayle)
7) Blue Bayou (Linda Ronstadt)


----------



## cwarchc

Art Rock said:


> New theme: Songs that feature color blue in title .
> 1) Blue Velvet ( Bobby Vinton)
> 2) Blue Eyes (Elton John)
> 3) Behind Blue Eyes (Who)
> 4) Blue Suede Shoes( Elvis Presley)
> 5) Red Roses For A Blue Lady (Dean Martin)
> 6) Don't It Make My Brown Eyes Blue (Crystal Gayle)
> 7) Blue Bayou (Linda Ronstadt)


8) Red Red Wine (Neil Diamond)


----------



## Art Rock

Welcome. Next time please copy/paste the preceding list (rather than quoting) and add yours. Now you make it more difficult for the next poster.

Also, your title does not fit the theme.

Correct list:

New theme: Songs that feature color blue in title .
1) Blue Velvet ( Bobby Vinton)
2) Blue Eyes (Elton John)
3) Behind Blue Eyes (Who)
4) Blue Suede Shoes( Elvis Presley)
5) Red Roses For A Blue Lady (Dean Martin)
6) Don't It Make My Brown Eyes Blue (Crystal Gayle)
7) Blue Bayou (Linda Ronstadt)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Songs that feature color blue in title .
1) Blue Velvet ( Bobby Vinton)
2) Blue Eyes (Elton John)
3) Behind Blue Eyes (Who)
4) Blue Suede Shoes( Elvis Presley)
5) Red Roses For A Blue Lady (Dean Martin)
6) Don't It Make My Brown Eyes Blue (Crystal Gayle)
7) Blue Bayou (Linda Ronstadt)
8) Blue Eyes Crying In The Rain (Willie Nelson)


----------



## senza sordino

New theme: Songs that feature color blue in title .
1) Blue Velvet ( Bobby Vinton)
2) Blue Eyes (Elton John)
3) Behind Blue Eyes (Who)
4) Blue Suede Shoes( Elvis Presley)
5) Red Roses For A Blue Lady (Dean Martin)
6) Don't It Make My Brown Eyes Blue (Crystal Gayle)
7) Blue Bayou (Linda Ronstadt)
8) Blue Eyes Crying In The Rain (Willie Nelson)
9) Song Sung Blue (Neil Diamond)


----------



## The Deacon

New theme: Songs that feature color blue in title .
1) Blue Velvet ( Bobby Vinton)
2) Blue Eyes (Elton John)
3) Behind Blue Eyes (Who)
4) Blue Suede Shoes( Elvis Presley)
5) Red Roses For A Blue Lady (Dean Martin)
6) Don't It Make My Brown Eyes Blue (Crystal Gayle)
7) Blue Bayou (Linda Ronstadt)
8) Blue Eyes Crying In The Rain (Willie Nelson)
9) Song Sung Blue (Neil Diamond)
10)Red Green and You Blue (Kevin Ayers)


New theme:

furniture


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs that feature color blue in title .
1) Blue Velvet ( Bobby Vinton)
2) Blue Eyes (Elton John)
3) Behind Blue Eyes (Who)
4) Blue Suede Shoes( Elvis Presley)
5) Red Roses For A Blue Lady (Dean Martin)
6) Don't It Make My Brown Eyes Blue (Crystal Gayle)
7) Blue Bayou (Linda Ronstadt)
8) Blue Eyes Crying In The Rain (Willie Nelson)
9) Song Sung Blue (Neil Diamond)
10 ) How Blue (Reba McEntire)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: non-musical professions (must be in the title)

1) The watchmaker (Steven Wilson)

Also probably time to post the link to the rules and guidelines again: here.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: non-musical professions (must be in the title)

1) The watchmaker (Steven Wilson)
2) Song Of A Baker ( Small Faces)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: non-musical professions (must be in the title)

1) The watchmaker (Steven Wilson)
2) Song Of A Baker ( Small Faces)
3) The Actor (Moody Blues)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: non-musical professions (must be in the title)

1) The watchmaker (Steven Wilson)
2) Song Of A Baker ( Small Faces)
3) The Actor (Moody Blues) 
4) The Plumbing Song ("Weird Al" Yankovic )


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: non-musical professions (must be in the title)

1) The watchmaker (Steven Wilson)
2) Song Of A Baker ( Small Faces)
3) The Actor (Moody Blues) 
4) The Plumbing Song ("Weird Al" Yankovic )
5) Lawyers In Love (Jackson Browne)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: non-musical professions (must be in the title)

1) The watchmaker (Steven Wilson)
2) Song Of A Baker ( Small Faces)
3) The Actor (Moody Blues)
4) The Plumbing Song ("Weird Al" Yankovic )
5) Lawyers In Love (Jackson Browne)
6) The Scientist (Coldplay)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: non-musical professions (must be in the title)

1) The watchmaker (Steven Wilson)
2) Song Of A Baker ( Small Faces)
3) The Actor (Moody Blues)
4) The Plumbing Song ("Weird Al" Yankovic )
5) Lawyers In Love (Jackson Browne)
6) The Scientist (Coldplay)
7) Sky Pilot (The Animals)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: non-musical professions (must be in the title)

1) The watchmaker (Steven Wilson)
2) Song Of A Baker ( Small Faces)
3) The Actor (Moody Blues)
4) The Plumbing Song ("Weird Al" Yankovic )
5) Lawyers In Love (Jackson Browne)
6) The Scientist (Coldplay)
7) Sky Pilot (The Animals)
8 ) Dear Doctor ( The Rolling Stones )


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: non-musical professions (must be in the title)

1) The watchmaker (Steven Wilson)
2) Song Of A Baker ( Small Faces)
3) The Actor (Moody Blues)
4) The Plumbing Song ("Weird Al" Yankovic )
5) Lawyers In Love (Jackson Browne)
6) The Scientist (Coldplay)
7) Sky Pilot (The Animals)
8) Dear Doctor (The Rolling Stones 
9) If I were a Carpenter (Bobby Darin)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: non-musical professions (must be in the title)

1) The watchmaker (Steven Wilson)
2) Song Of A Baker ( Small Faces)
3) The Actor (Moody Blues)
4) The Plumbing Song ("Weird Al" Yankovic )
5) Lawyers In Love (Jackson Browne)
6) The Scientist (Coldplay)
7) Sky Pilot (The Animals)
8) Dear Doctor (The Rolling Stones 
9) If I were a Carpenter (Bobby Darin)
10) Working in a Coal Mine (DEVO)

New Theme: Protest Songs
1) Ohio (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Protest Songs
1) Ohio (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)
2) God Save the Queen ( Sex Pistols)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme: Protest Songs
1) Ohio (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)
2) God Save the Queen ( Sex Pistols)
3) Goodnight Saigon (Billy Joel)


----------



## Josquin13

New Theme: Protest Songs
1) Ohio (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)
2) God Save the Queen ( Sex Pistols)
3) Goodnight Saigon (Billy Joel)
4) For What it's Worth (Buffalo Springfield)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Protest Songs


1) Ohio (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)
2) God Save the Queen ( Sex Pistols)
3) Goodnight Saigon (Billy Joel)
4) For What it's Worth (Buffalo Springfield)
5) A Hard Rain's A-Gonna Fall (Bob Dylan )


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme: Protest Songs


1) Ohio (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)
2) God Save the Queen ( Sex Pistols)
3) Goodnight Saigon (Billy Joel)
4) For What it's Worth (Buffalo Springfield)
5) A Hard Rain's A-Gonna Fall (Bob Dylan )
6) 19 (Paul Hardcastle)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Protest Songs


1) Ohio (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)
2) God Save the Queen ( Sex Pistols)
3) Goodnight Saigon (Billy Joel)
4) For What it's Worth (Buffalo Springfield)
5) A Hard Rain's A-Gonna Fall (Bob Dylan )
6) 19 (Paul Hardcastle)
7) Biko (Peter Gabriel)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Protest Songs


1) Ohio (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)
2) God Save the Queen ( Sex Pistols)
3) Goodnight Saigon (Billy Joel)
4) For What it's Worth (Buffalo Springfield)
5) A Hard Rain's A-Gonna Fall (Bob Dylan )
6) 19 (Paul Hardcastle)
7) Biko (Peter Gabriel)
8) Long Walk To D.C ( The Staple Singers)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme: Protest Songs


1) Ohio (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)
2) God Save the Queen ( Sex Pistols)
3) Goodnight Saigon (Billy Joel)
4) For What it's Worth (Buffalo Springfield)
5) A Hard Rain's A-Gonna Fall (Bob Dylan )
6) 19 (Paul Hardcastle)
7) Biko (Peter Gabriel)
8) Long Walk To D.C ( The Staple Singers)
9) Hurricane (Bob Dylan)


----------



## D Smith

New Theme: Protest Songs


1) Ohio (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)
2) God Save the Queen ( Sex Pistols)
3) Goodnight Saigon (Billy Joel)
4) For What it's Worth (Buffalo Springfield)
5) A Hard Rain's A-Gonna Fall (Bob Dylan )
6) 19 (Paul Hardcastle)
7) Biko (Peter Gabriel)
8) Long Walk To D.C ( The Staple Singers)
9) I Feel Like I'm Fixin to Die Rag (Country Joe and the Fish)


----------



## Art Rock

Correcting for the clash:

New Theme: Protest Songs


1) Ohio (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)
2) God Save the Queen ( Sex Pistols)
3) Goodnight Saigon (Billy Joel)
4) For What it's Worth (Buffalo Springfield)
5) A Hard Rain's A-Gonna Fall (Bob Dylan )
6) 19 (Paul Hardcastle)
7) Biko (Peter Gabriel)
8) Long Walk To D.C ( The Staple Singers)
9) Hurricane (Bob Dylan)
10) I Feel Like I'm Fixin to Die Rag (Country Joe and the Fish)

If D Smith does not make a call for the new theme within 10 minutes, anyone can start a new one.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: so could, they named it twice.
Song titles consisting only of the same word repeated (once or more)

1) Rebel Rebel (David Bowie)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: so could, they named it twice.
Song titles consisting only of the same word repeated (once or more)

1) Rebel Rebel (David Bowie)
2) Mony, Mony (Tommy James and the Shondells)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: so could, they named it twice.
Song titles consisting only of the same word repeated (once or more)

1) Rebel Rebel (David Bowie)
2) Mony, Mony (Tommy James and the Shondells)
3) Run Run Run (The Who)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: so could, they named it twice.
Song titles consisting only of the same word repeated (once or more)

1) Rebel Rebel (David Bowie)
2) Mony, Mony (Tommy James and the Shondells)
3) Run Run Run (The Who)
4) Tonight, Tonight (Smashing Pumpkins)


----------



## Art Rock

So nobody corrects my mistake? Pah. 

New theme: so good, they named it twice.
Song titles consisting only of the same word repeated (once or more)

1) Rebel Rebel (David Bowie)
2) Mony, Mony (Tommy James and the Shondells)
3) Run Run Run (The Who)
4) Tonight, Tonight (Smashing Pumpkins)
5) Honey honey (ABBA)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Art Rock said:


> So nobody corrects my mistake? Pah.
> 
> New theme: so good, they named it twice.
> Song titles consisting only of the same word repeated (once or more)
> 
> 1) Rebel Rebel (David Bowie)
> 2) Mony, Mony (Tommy James and the Shondells)
> 3) Run Run Run (The Who)
> 4) Tonight, Tonight (Smashing Pumpkins)
> 5) Honey honey (ABBA)


Nope. "Don't cross the Boss."


----------



## Open Book

New theme: so good, they named it twice.
Song titles consisting only of the same word repeated (once or more)

1) Rebel Rebel (David Bowie)
2) Mony, Mony (Tommy James and the Shondells)
3) Run Run Run (The Who)
4) Tonight, Tonight (Smashing Pumpkins)
5) Honey honey (ABBA)
6) Boom Boom (The Animals)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: so good, they named it twice.
Song titles consisting only of the same word repeated (once or more)

1) Rebel Rebel (David Bowie)
2) Mony, Mony (Tommy James and the Shondells)
3) Run Run Run (The Who)
4) Tonight, Tonight (Smashing Pumpkins)
5) Honey honey (ABBA)
6) Boom Boom (The Animals)
7) Monday, Monday (The Mamas and The Papas)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: so good, they named it twice.
Song titles consisting only of the same word repeated (once or more)

1) Rebel Rebel (David Bowie)
2) Mony, Mony (Tommy James and the Shondells)
3) Run Run Run (The Who)
4) Tonight, Tonight (Smashing Pumpkins)
5) Honey honey (ABBA)
6) Boom Boom (The Animals)
7) Monday, Monday (The Mamas and The Papas)
8) Farewell, Farewell (Fairport Convention)


----------



## ldiat

1) Rebel Rebel (David Bowie)
2) Mony, Mony (Tommy James and the Shondells)
3) Run Run Run (The Who)
4) Tonight, Tonight (Smashing Pumpkins)
5) Honey honey (ABBA)
6) Boom Boom (The Animals)
7) Monday, Monday (The Mamas and The Papas)
8) Farewell, Farewell (Fairport Convention)
9)C.C. Rider, Mitch Ryder & The Detroit Wheels


----------



## poodlebites

New theme: so good, they named it twice.
Song titles consisting only of the same word repeated (once or more)

1) Rebel Rebel (David Bowie)
2) Mony, Mony (Tommy James and the Shondells)
3) Run Run Run (The Who)
4) Tonight, Tonight (Smashing Pumpkins)
5) Honey honey (ABBA)
6) Boom Boom (The Animals)
7) Monday, Monday (The Mamas and The Papas)
8) Farewell, Farewell (Fairport Convention)
9) C.C. Rider, Mitch Ryder & The Detroit Wheels
10) Run Run Run (The Velvet Underground) 

Same title as the Who song but different song. 


New theme: songs titles with the name of a language in them.

1) Spanish Is The Loving Tongue (Bob Dylan and The Band)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: song titles with the name of a language in them.

1) Spanish Is The Loving Tongue (Bob Dylan and The Band)
2) English Tea (Paul McCartney)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: song titles with the name of a language in them.

1) Spanish Is The Loving Tongue (Bob Dylan and The Band)
2) English Tea (Paul McCartney)
3)Spanish Harlem( Aretha Franklin)


----------



## Art Rock

In the previous theme, entry 9 is disqualified.

I'll finish that one then.


New theme: so good, they named it twice.
Song titles consisting only of the same word repeated (once or more)

1) Rebel Rebel (David Bowie)
2) Mony, Mony (Tommy James and the Shondells)
3) Run Run Run (The Who)
4) Tonight, Tonight (Smashing Pumpkins)
5) Honey honey (ABBA)
6) Boom Boom (The Animals)
7) Monday, Monday (The Mamas and The Papas)
8) Farewell, Farewell (Fairport Convention)
9) Run Run Run (The Velvet Underground)
10) Ring Ring (Bjorn, Benny, Agnetha and Frida)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: song titles with the name of a language in them.

1) Spanish Is The Loving Tongue (Bob Dylan and The Band)
2) English Tea (Paul McCartney)
3) Spanish Harlem( Aretha Franklin)
4) French Kissin' in the USA (Blondie)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: song titles with the name of a language in them.

1) Spanish Is The Loving Tongue (Bob Dylan and The Band)
2) English Tea (Paul McCartney)
3) Spanish Harlem( Aretha Franklin)
4) French Kissin' in the USA (Blondie)
5) Double Dutch (Malcolm McLaren)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme: song titles with the name of a language in them.

1) Spanish Is The Loving Tongue (Bob Dylan and The Band)
2) English Tea (Paul McCartney)
3) Spanish Harlem( Aretha Franklin)
4) French Kissin' in the USA (Blondie)
5) Double Dutch (Malcolm McLaren)
6) A Japanese Dream (The Cure)


----------



## poodlebites

New theme: song titles with the name of a language in them.

1) Spanish Is The Loving Tongue (Bob Dylan and The Band)
2) English Tea (Paul McCartney)
3) Spanish Harlem( Aretha Franklin)
4) French Kissin' in the USA (Blondie)
5) Double Dutch (Malcolm McLaren)
6) A Japanese Dream (The Cure)
7) Turning Japanese (The Vapors)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: song titles with the name of a language in them.

1) Spanish Is The Loving Tongue (Bob Dylan and The Band)
2) English Tea (Paul McCartney)
3) Spanish Harlem( Aretha Franklin)
4) French Kissin' in the USA (Blondie)
5) Double Dutch (Malcolm McLaren)
6) A Japanese Dream (The Cure)
7) Turning Japanese (The Vapors)
8) Spanish Steps of Rome (Toto)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: song titles with the name of a language in them.

1) Spanish Is The Loving Tongue (Bob Dylan and The Band)
2) English Tea (Paul McCartney)
3) Spanish Harlem( Aretha Franklin)
4) French Kissin' in the USA (Blondie)
5) Double Dutch (Malcolm McLaren)
6) A Japanese Dream (The Cure)
7) Turning Japanese (The Vapors)
8) Spanish Steps of Rome (Toto)
9) Speak English Or Die (SOD)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: song titles with the name of a language in them.

1) Spanish Is The Loving Tongue (Bob Dylan and The Band)
2) English Tea (Paul McCartney)
3) Spanish Harlem( Aretha Franklin)
4) French Kissin' in the USA (Blondie)
5) Double Dutch (Malcolm McLaren)
6) A Japanese Dream (The Cure)
7) Turning Japanese (The Vapors)
8) Spanish Steps of Rome (Toto)
9) Speak English Or Die (SOD)
10) Scenes From An Italian Restaurant (Billy Joel)

New theme: title contains young

1) Only The Good Die Young (Billy Joel)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains young

1) Only The Good Die Young (Billy Joel)
2) Young Girl ( Gary Puckett & the Union Gap)


----------



## D Smith

New theme: title contains young

1) Only The Good Die Young (Billy Joel)
2) Young Girl ( Gary Puckett & the Union Gap)
3) Young At Heart (Frank Sinatra)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: title contains young

1) Only The Good Die Young (Billy Joel)
2) Young Girl ( Gary Puckett & the Union Gap)
3) Young At Heart (Frank Sinatra)
4) Die Young (Black Sabbath)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains young

1) Only The Good Die Young (Billy Joel)
2) Young Girl ( Gary Puckett & the Union Gap)
3) Young At Heart (Frank Sinatra)
4) Die Young (Black Sabbath)
5) Young and Foolish (Tony Bennett)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: title contains young

1) Only The Good Die Young (Billy Joel)
2) Young Girl ( Gary Puckett & the Union Gap)
3) Young At Heart (Frank Sinatra)
4) Die Young (Black Sabbath)
5) Young and Foolish (Tony Bennett)
6) Young Lust (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: title contains young

1) Only The Good Die Young (Billy Joel)
2) Young Girl ( Gary Puckett & the Union Gap)
3) Young At Heart (Frank Sinatra)
4) Die Young (Black Sabbath)
5) Young and Foolish (Tony Bennett)
6) Young Lust (Pink Floyd)
7) Young and in Love (Internationals)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains young

1) Only The Good Die Young (Billy Joel)
2) Young Girl ( Gary Puckett & the Union Gap)
3) Young At Heart (Frank Sinatra)
4) Die Young (Black Sabbath)
5) Young and Foolish (Tony Bennett)
6) Young Lust (Pink Floyd)
7) Young and in Love (Internationals)
8) Yesterday When I Was Young (Charles Aznavour)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains young

1) Only The Good Die Young (Billy Joel)
2) Young Girl ( Gary Puckett & the Union Gap)
3) Young At Heart (Frank Sinatra)
4) Die Young (Black Sabbath)
5) Young and Foolish (Tony Bennett)
6) Young Lust (Pink Floyd)
7) Young and in Love (Internationals)
8) Yesterday When I Was Young (Charles Aznavour)
9) Young Love (Sonny James)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: title contains young

1) Only The Good Die Young (Billy Joel)
2) Young Girl ( Gary Puckett & the Union Gap)
3) Young At Heart (Frank Sinatra)
4) Die Young (Black Sabbath)
5) Young and Foolish (Tony Bennett)
6) Young Lust (Pink Floyd)
7) Young and in Love (Internationals)
8) Yesterday When I Was Young (Charles Aznavour)
9) Young Love (Sonny James)
10) Forever Young (Rod Stewart)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: songs about the past or the passage of time

1) These Stairs (Claudia Schmidt)


----------



## senza sordino

New theme: songs about the past or the passage of time

1) These Stairs (Claudia Schmidt)
2) Time Passages (Al Stewart)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: songs about the past or the passage of time

1) These Stairs (Claudia Schmidt)
2) Time Passages (Al Stewart)
3) Martha (Tom Waits)


----------



## D Smith

New theme: songs about the past or the passage of time

1) These Stairs (Claudia Schmidt)
2) Time Passages (Al Stewart)
3) Martha (Tom Waits)
4) Those Were the Days (Mary Hopkin)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs about the past or the passage of time

1) These Stairs (Claudia Schmidt)
2) Time Passages (Al Stewart)
3) Martha (Tom Waits)
4) When I Was Young (Animals)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: songs about the past or the passage of time

1) These Stairs (Claudia Schmidt)
2) Time Passages (Al Stewart)
3) Martha (Tom Waits)
4) When I Was Young (Animals)
5) Living In the Past (Jethro Tull)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: songs about the past or the passage of time

1) These Stairs (Claudia Schmidt)
2) Time Passages (Al Stewart)
3) Martha (Tom Waits)
4) When I Was Young (Animals)
5) Living In the Past (Jethro Tull)
6) Holding Back the Years (Simply Red)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs about the past or the passage of time

1) These Stairs (Claudia Schmidt)
2) Time Passages (Al Stewart)
3) Martha (Tom Waits)
4) When I Was Young (Animals)
5) Living In the Past (Jethro Tull)
6) Holding Back the Years (Simply Red)
7) It Was a Very Good Year (Frank Sinatra)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme: songs about the past or the passage of time

1) These Stairs (Claudia Schmidt)
2) Time Passages (Al Stewart)
3) Martha (Tom Waits)
4) When I Was Young (Animals)
5) Living In the Past (Jethro Tull)
6) Holding Back the Years (Simply Red)
7) It Was a Very Good Year (Frank Sinatra)
8) All Things Must Pass (George Harrison)

By the way, Harrison's "Early Takes" version of "All Things Must Pass" is a lot better than how it later appeared on the album of the same name, after Phil Spector had messed around with the song: 



. IMO, most of what Spector did to Harrison's songs on "All Things Must Pass" was inferior to the songs that Harrison brought him. Fortunately, Harrison's widow allowed the "Early Takes" that Harrison made this album to be released on CD.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs about the past or the passage of time

1) These Stairs (Claudia Schmidt)
2) Time Passages (Al Stewart)
3) Martha (Tom Waits)
4) When I Was Young (Animals)
5) Living In the Past (Jethro Tull)
6) Holding Back the Years (Simply Red)
7) It Was a Very Good Year (Frank Sinatra)
8) All Things Must Pass (George Harrison)
9) Reflections Of A Time Long Past (The Hollies)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs about the past or the passage of time

1) These Stairs (Claudia Schmidt)
2) Time Passages (Al Stewart)
3) Martha (Tom Waits)
4) When I Was Young (Animals)
5) Living In the Past (Jethro Tull)
6) Holding Back the Years (Simply Red)
7) It Was a Very Good Year (Frank Sinatra)
8) All Things Must Pass (George Harrison)
9) Reflections Of A Time Long Past (The Hollies)
10) Backwards Down The Number Line (Phish)

Someone else can pick the next theme.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs containing the word : word/s


1)More then words (Extreme)


----------



## poodlebites

New theme: songs containing the word : word/s


1) More than words (Extreme)
2) Wasted Words (The Motions)

Nederbeat goes folk.


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs containing the word : word/s


1) More than words (Extreme)
2) Wasted Words (The Motions)
3) Time And A Word (Yes)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs containing the word : word/s


1) More than words (Extreme)
2) Wasted Words (The Motions)
3) Time And A Word (Yes)
4) It's Only Words ( Bee Gees)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: songs containing the word : word/s


1) More than words (Extreme)
2) Wasted Words (The Motions)
3) Time And A Word (Yes)
4) It's Only Words ( Bee Gees)
5) Words (Between the lines of age) (Neil Young)


----------



## D Smith

New theme: songs containing the word : word/s


1) More than words (Extreme)
2) Wasted Words (The Motions)
3) Time And A Word (Yes)
4) It's Only Words ( Bee Gees)
5) Words (Between the lines of age) (Neil Young)
6) Words of Love (The Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs containing the word : word/s


1) More than words (Extreme)
2) Wasted Words (The Motions)
3) Time And A Word (Yes)
4) It's Only Words ( Bee Gees)
5) Words (Between the lines of age) (Neil Young)
6) Words of Love (The Beatles)
7) Your Song ( Elton John)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: songs containing the word : word/s


1) More than words (Extreme)
2) Wasted Words (The Motions)
3) Time And A Word (Yes)
4) It's Only Words ( Bee Gees)
5) Words (Between the lines of age) (Neil Young)
6) Words of Love (The Beatles)
7) Your Song ( Elton John)
8) Words (The Monkees)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs containing the word : word/s


1) More than words (Extreme)
2) Wasted Words (The Motions)
3) Time And A Word (Yes)
4) It's Only Words ( Bee Gees)
5) Words (Between the lines of age) (Neil Young)
6) Words of Love (The Beatles)
7) Your Song ( Elton John)
8) Words (The Monkees)
9) Wordy Rappinghood (Tom Tom Club)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: songs about the past or the passage of time

1) These Stairs (Claudia Schmidt)
2) Time Passages (Al Stewart)
3) Martha (Tom Waits)
4) When I Was Young (Animals)
5) Living In the Past (Jethro Tull)
6) Holding Back the Years (Simply Red)
7) In the Year 2525 (Zager and Evans)


----------



## Art Rock

That one's already finished...

Current board is in post 2923.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: songs containing the word : word/s


1) More than words (Extreme)
2) Wasted Words (The Motions)
3) Time And A Word (Yes)
4) It's Only Words ( Bee Gees)
5) Words (Between the lines of age) (Neil Young)
6) Words of Love (The Beatles)
7) Your Song ( Elton John)
8) Words (The Monkees)
9) Wordy Rappinghood (Tom Tom Club)
10) Word Up (Cameo)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Jealousy

1) Jealousy (Queen)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Jealousy

1) Jealousy (Queen)
2) Jealous Guy( John Lennon)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Jealousy

1) Jealousy (Queen)
2) Jealous Guy( John Lennon)
3) Is She Really Going Out With Him (Joe Jackson)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Jealousy

1) Jealousy (Queen)
2) Jealous Guy( John Lennon)
3) Is She Really Going Out With Him (Joe Jackson)
4) Jesse's Girl (Rick Springfield)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Jealousy

1) Jealousy (Queen)
2) Jealous Guy( John Lennon)
3) Is She Really Going Out With Him (Joe Jackson)
4) Jesse's Girl (Rick Springfield)
5) David Watts (The Kinks)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Jealousy

1) Jealousy (Queen)
2) Jealous Guy( John Lennon)
3) Is She Really Going Out With Him (Joe Jackson)
4) Jesse's Girl (Rick Springfield)
5) David Watts (The Kinks)
6) You Oughta Know (Alanis Morissette)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Jealousy

1) Jealousy (Queen)
2) Jealous Guy( John Lennon)
3) Is She Really Going Out With Him (Joe Jackson)
4) Jesse's Girl (Rick Springfield)
5) David Watts (The Kinks)
6) You Oughta Know (Alanis Morissette)
7) Run For Your Life (The Beatles)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Jealousy

1) Jealousy (Queen)
2) Jealous Guy( John Lennon)
3) Is She Really Going Out With Him (Joe Jackson)
4) Jesse's Girl (Rick Springfield)
5) David Watts (The Kinks)
6) You Oughta Know (Alanis Morissette)
7) Run For Your Life (The Beatles)
8) Every Breath You Take (Police)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme: Jealousy

1) Jealousy (Queen)
2) Jealous Guy( John Lennon)
3) Is She Really Going Out With Him (Joe Jackson)
4) Jesse's Girl (Rick Springfield)
5) David Watts (The Kinks)
6) You Oughta Know (Alanis Morissette)
7) Run For Your Life (The Beatles)
8) Every Breath You Take (Police)
9) Jealousy (Natalie Merchant)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Jealousy

1) Jealousy (Queen)
2) Jealous Guy( John Lennon)
3) Is She Really Going Out With Him (Joe Jackson)
4) Jesse's Girl (Rick Springfield)
5) David Watts (The Kinks)
6) You Oughta Know (Alanis Morissette)
7) Run For Your Life (The Beatles)
8) Every Breath You Take (Police)
9) Jealousy (Natalie Merchant)
10) She’s Got You ( Patsy Cline)


Subject up for grasps


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: buildings or structures. Title contains a type of building or structure. No repeats.

1) Love Shack (B52s)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: buildings or structures. Title contains a type of building or structure. No repeats.

1) Love Shack (B52s)
2) Golden Gate Bridge (Ocean Colour Scene)


----------



## ldiat

1) Love Shack (B52s)
2) Golden Gate Bridge (Ocean Colour Scene)
3)The House Of The Rising Sun,The Animals


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: buildings or structures. Title contains a type of building or structure. No repeats.

1) Love Shack (B52s)
2) Golden Gate Bridge (Ocean Colour Scene)
3) The House Of The Rising Sun (The Animals)
4) Castles in the Air (Don McLean)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: buildings or structures. Title contains a type of building or structure. No repeats.

1) Love Shack (B52s)
2) Golden Gate Bridge (Ocean Colour Scene)
3) The House Of The Rising Sun (The Animals)
4) Castles in the Air (Don McLean)
5) Working in the Coal Mine (‎Lee Dorsey )


----------



## Josquin13

New theme: buildings or structures. Title contains a type of building or structure. No repeats.

1) Love Shack (B52s)
2) Golden Gate Bridge (Ocean Colour Scene)
3) The House Of The Rising Sun (The Animals)
4) Castles in the Air (Don McLean)
5) Working in the Coal Mine (‎Lee Dorsey)
6) Franklin's Tower (The Grateful Dead)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: buildings or structures. Title contains a type of building or structure. No repeats.

1) Love Shack (B52s)
2) Golden Gate Bridge (Ocean Colour Scene)
3) The House Of The Rising Sun (The Animals)
4) Castles in the Air (Don McLean)
5) Working in the Coal Mine (‎Lee Dorsey)
6) Franklin's Tower (The Grateful Dead)
7) Airport (The Motors)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: buildings or structures. Title contains a type of building or structure. No repeats.

1) Love Shack (B52s)
2) Golden Gate Bridge (Ocean Colour Scene)
3) The House Of The Rising Sun (The Animals)
4) Castles in the Air (Don McLean)
5) Working in the Coal Mine (‎Lee Dorsey)
6) Franklin's Tower (The Grateful Dead)
7) Airport (The Motors)
8) Captain of Your Ship (Reparata and the Delrons)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: buildings or structures. Title contains a type of building or structure. No repeats.

1) Love Shack (B52s)
2) Golden Gate Bridge (Ocean Colour Scene)
3) The House Of The Rising Sun (The Animals)
4) Castles in the Air (Don McLean)
5) Working in the Coal Mine (‎Lee Dorsey)
6) Franklin's Tower (The Grateful Dead)
7) Airport (The Motors)
8) Captain of Your Ship (Reparata and the Delrons)
9) Our House (Madness)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme: buildings or structures. Title contains a type of building or structure. No repeats.

1) Love Shack (B52s)
2) Golden Gate Bridge (Ocean Colour Scene)
3) The House Of The Rising Sun (The Animals)
4) Castles in the Air (Don McLean)
5) Working in the Coal Mine (‎Lee Dorsey)
6) Franklin's Tower (The Grateful Dead)
7) Airport (The Motors)
8) Captain of Your Ship (Reparata and the Delrons)
9) Our House (Madness)
10) Another Brick in the Wall (Pink Floyd)

New Theme: Songs that have the word "ocean" or "sea" in the title.

1. Sea of Joy (Blind Faith)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Wow. The previous list did not turn out how I intended. In retrospect, I probably should have said "buildings or similar structures (e.g. tents, leantos, and other semi-permanent structures which function as buildings)." Ships, bridges, miles of tarmac, and big holes in the ground were definitely not what I was looking for.

Note to self: don't post a new theme if I'm not going to be online to clarify. Sigh.

Oh, and house was already used for #3, so #9 should have been disqualified.


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Songs that have the word "ocean" or "sea" in the title.

1. Sea of Joy (Blind Faith)
2. The Ocean (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New Theme: Songs that have the word "ocean" or "sea" in the title.

1. Sea of Joy (Blind Faith)
2. The Ocean (Led Zeppelin)
3. Seven Seas (TNT)


----------



## D Smith

New Theme: Songs that have the word "ocean" or "sea" in the title.

1. Sea of Joy (Blind Faith)
2. The Ocean (Led Zeppelin)
3. Seven Seas (TNT)
4. Sea of Love (Phil Phillips)


----------



## Josquin13

"Oh, and house was already used for #3, so #9 should have been disqualified."

I noticed that too. I thought about raising an issue with it, but then the "House of the Rising Sun" is a brothel, while "Our House" is a residential home on a street. They have different uses, and are possibly different types of buildings? (I wouldn't know, because I've never been to a brothel. But isn't a brothel more like a hotel?) So, I let it slide.


----------



## senza sordino

New Theme: Songs that have the word "ocean" or "sea" in the title.

1. Sea of Joy (Blind Faith)
2. The Ocean (Led Zeppelin)
3. Seven Seas (TNT)
4. Sea of Love (Phil Phillips)
5. Seven Seas of Rhye (Queen)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Josquin13 said:


> "Oh, and house was already used for #3, so #9 should have been disqualified."
> 
> I noticed that too. I thought about raising an issue with it, but then the "House of the Rising Sun" is a brothel, while "Our House" is a residential home on a street. They have different uses, and are possibly different types of buildings? (I wouldn't know, because I've never been to a brothel. But isn't a brothel more like a hotel?) So, I let it slide.


As long as the title contained a word for a type of building, I was good with it.


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Songs that have the word "ocean" or "sea" in the title.

1. Sea of Joy (Blind Faith)
2. The Ocean (Led Zeppelin)
3. Seven Seas (TNT)
4. Sea of Love (Phil Phillips)
5. Seven Seas of Rhye (Queen)
6. Wading in the Velvet Sea (Phish)


----------



## D Smith

New Theme: Songs that have the word "ocean" or "sea" in the title.

1. Sea of Joy (Blind Faith)
2. The Ocean (Led Zeppelin)
3. Seven Seas (TNT)
4. Sea of Love (Phil Phillips)
5. Seven Seas of Rhye (Queen)
6. Wading in the Velvet Sea (Phish)
7. Beyond the Sea (Bobby Darin)


----------



## Josquin13

New Theme: Songs that have the word "ocean" or "sea" in the title.

1. Sea of Joy (Blind Faith)
2. The Ocean (Led Zeppelin)
3. Seven Seas (TNT)
4. Sea of Love (Phil Phillips)
5. Seven Seas of Rhye (Queen)
6. Wading in the Velvet Sea (Phish)
7. Beyond the Sea (Bobby Darin)
8. From the Edge of the Deep Green Sea (The Cure)


----------



## pianozach

New Theme: Songs that have the word "ocean" or "sea" in the title.

1. Sea of Joy (Blind Faith)
2. The Ocean (Led Zeppelin)
3. Seven Seas (TNT)
4. Sea of Love (Phil Phillips)
5. Seven Seas of Rhye (Queen)
6. Wading in the Velvet Sea (Phish)
7. Beyond the Sea (Bobby Darin)
8. From the Edge of the Deep Green Sea (The Cure)
9. Between the Devil and the Deep Blue Sea (The Boswell Sisters with The Dorsey Brothers)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Songs that have the word "ocean" or "sea" in the title.

1. Sea of Joy (Blind Faith)
2. The Ocean (Led Zeppelin)
3. Seven Seas (TNT)
4. Sea of Love (Phil Phillips)
5. Seven Seas of Rhye (Queen)
6. Wading in the Velvet Sea (Phish)
7. Beyond the Sea (Bobby Darin)
8. From the Edge of the Deep Green Sea (The Cure)
9. Between the Devil and the Deep Blue Sea (The Boswell Sisters with The Dorsey Brothers)
10) Seven seas (Echo and the Bunnymen)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Songs that have the word alone in me.

1) All alone am I ( Brenda Lee)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme: Songs that have the word alone in me.

1) All alone am I ( Brenda Lee)
2) Alone again [naturally] (Gilbert O' Sullivan)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Songs that have the word alone in me.

1) All alone am I ( Brenda Lee)
2) Alone again [naturally] (Gilbert O'Sullivan)
3) Light Up or Leave Me Alone (Traffic)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Songs that have the word alone in me.

1) All alone am I ( Brenda Lee)
2) Alone again [naturally] (Gilbert O'Sullivan)
3) Light Up or Leave Me Alone (Traffic)
4) All Alone on Christmas (Darlene Love)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Songs that have the word alone in me.

1) All alone am I ( Brenda Lee)
2) Alone again [naturally] (Gilbert O'Sullivan)
3) Light Up or Leave Me Alone (Traffic)
4) All Alone on Christmas (Darlene Love)
5) You'll Never Walk Alone (Gerry and the Pacemakers)


----------



## poodlebites

New Theme: Songs that have the word alone in me.

1) All alone am I ( Brenda Lee)
2) Alone again [naturally] (Gilbert O'Sullivan)
3) Light Up or Leave Me Alone (Traffic)
4) All Alone on Christmas (Darlene Love)
5) You'll Never Walk Alone (Gerry and the Pacemakers)
6) Alone Again Or (Love)


----------



## pianozach

New Theme: Songs that have the word alone in me.

1) All alone am I ( Brenda Lee)
2) Alone again [naturally] (Gilbert O'Sullivan)
3) Light Up or Leave Me Alone (Traffic)
4) All Alone on Christmas (Darlene Love)
5) You'll Never Walk Alone (Gerry and the Pacemakers)
6) Alone Again Or (Love)
7) No One Is Alone fr. Into the Woods (S. Sondheim)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Songs that have the word alone .
.

1) All alone am I ( Brenda Lee)
2) Alone again [naturally] (Gilbert O'Sullivan)
3) Light Up or Leave Me Alone (Traffic)
4) All Alone on Christmas (Darlene Love)
5) You'll Never Walk Alone (Gerry and the Pacemakers)
6) Alone Again Or (Love)
7) No One Is Alone fr. Into the Woods (S. Sondheim)
8) Don't Leave Me Alone (by David Guetta (featuring Anne-Marie)


----------



## poodlebites

New Theme: Songs that have the word alone .

1) All alone am I ( Brenda Lee)
2) Alone again [naturally] (Gilbert O'Sullivan)
3) Light Up or Leave Me Alone (Traffic)
4) All Alone on Christmas (Darlene Love)
5) You'll Never Walk Alone (Gerry and the Pacemakers)
6) Alone Again Or (Love)
7) No One Is Alone fr. Into the Woods (S. Sondheim)
8) Don't Leave Me Alone (by David Guetta (featuring Anne-Marie)
9) I Stand Alone (Al Kooper)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme: Songs that have the word alone .

1) All alone am I ( Brenda Lee)
2) Alone again [naturally] (Gilbert O'Sullivan)
3) Light Up or Leave Me Alone (Traffic)
4) All Alone on Christmas (Darlene Love)
5) You'll Never Walk Alone (Gerry and the Pacemakers)
6) Alone Again Or (Love)
7) No One Is Alone fr. Into the Woods (S. Sondheim)
8) Don't Leave Me Alone (by David Guetta (featuring Anne-Marie)
9) I Stand Alone (Al Kooper)
10) Alone (Heart)

Anyone can post a new theme.


----------



## Rogerx

Lets make a theme about that. 

Songs with anyone / anybody in title 

1)Does Anybody Out There ( Lenny Kravitz )


----------



## D Smith

Lets make a theme about that. 

Songs with anyone / anybody in title 

1)Does Anybody Out There ( Lenny Kravitz )
2) Ask Anyone Who Knows (The Ink Spots)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Lets make a theme about that. 

Songs with anyone / anybody in title 

1) Does Anybody Out There ( Lenny Kravitz )
2) Ask Anyone Who Knows (The Ink Spots)
3) Is There Anybody Out There (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Rogerx

Songs with anyone / anybody in title

1) Does Anybody Out There ( Lenny Kravitz )
2) Ask Anyone Who Knows (The Ink Spots)
3) Is There Anybody Out There (Pink Floyd)
4)Don't Dream of Anybody but Me ( Booby Darin)


----------



## D Smith

Songs with anyone / anybody in title

1) Does Anybody Out There ( Lenny Kravitz )
2) Ask Anyone Who Knows (The Ink Spots)
3) Is There Anybody Out There (Pink Floyd)
4)Don't Dream of Anybody but Me ( Booby Darin)
5) Anyone But You (Jewel)


----------



## senza sordino

Songs with anyone / anybody in title

1) Does Anybody Out There ( Lenny Kravitz )
2) Ask Anyone Who Knows (The Ink Spots)
3) Is There Anybody Out There (Pink Floyd)
4) Don't Dream of Anybody but Me ( Bobby Darin)
5) Anyone But You (Jewel)
6) Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is? (Chicago)


----------



## Art Rock

Songs with anyone / anybody in title

1) Does Anybody Out There ( Lenny Kravitz )
2) Ask Anyone Who Knows (The Ink Spots)
3) Is There Anybody Out There (Pink Floyd)
4) Don't Dream of Anybody but Me ( Bobby Darin)
5) Anyone But You (Jewel)
6) Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is? (Chicago)
7) Anyone for Tennis? (the Cream)


----------



## D Smith

Songs with anyone / anybody in title

1) Does Anybody Out There ( Lenny Kravitz )
2) Ask Anyone Who Knows (The Ink Spots)
3) Is There Anybody Out There (Pink Floyd)
4) Don't Dream of Anybody but Me ( Bobby Darin)
5) Anyone But You (Jewel)
6) Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is? (Chicago)
7) Anyone for Tennis? (the Cream)
8) Anybody Seen My Baby (The Rolling Stones)


----------



## Rogerx

Songs with anyone / anybody in title

1) Does Anybody Out There ( Lenny Kravitz )
2) Ask Anyone Who Knows (The Ink Spots)
3) Is There Anybody Out There (Pink Floyd)
4) Don't Dream of Anybody but Me ( Bobby Darin)
5) Anyone But You (Jewel) 
6) Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is? (Chicago)
7) Anyone for Tennis? (the Cream)
8) Anybody Seen My Baby (The Rolling Stones)
9) Say Has Anybody Seen My Sweet Gypsy Rose (Tony Orlando and Dawn)


----------



## ldiat

1) Does Anybody Out There ( Lenny Kravitz )
2) Ask Anyone Who Knows (The Ink Spots)
3) Is There Anybody Out There (Pink Floyd)
4) Don't Dream of Anybody but Me ( Bobby Darin)
5) Anyone But You (Jewel)
6) Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is? (Chicago)
7) Anyone for Tennis? (the Cream)
8) Anybody Seen My Baby (The Rolling Stones)
9) Say Has Anybody Seen My Sweet Gypsy Rose (Tony Orlando and Dawn)
10)Does Anybody Really Fall In Love Anymore? (Cher)


----------



## Rogerx

Songs with Fever in title.


1) Night fever ( Bee Gees)


----------



## Art Rock

Songs with Fever in title.


1) Night fever ( Bee Gees)
2) Fever (Peggy Lee)


----------



## The Deacon

Songs with Fever in title.


1) Night fever ( Bee Gees)
2) Fever (Peggy Lee)
3) Fever (Tony Sheridan)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Songs with Fever in title.


1) Night fever ( Bee Gees)
2) Fever (Peggy Lee)
3) Fever (Tony Sheridan)
4) Fever (Judas Priest)


----------



## Rogerx

Songs with Fever in title.


1) Night fever ( Bee Gees)
2) Fever (Peggy Lee)
3) Fever (Tony Sheridan)
4) Fever (Judas Priest)
5) Summer Fever (Donna Summer)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Songs with Fever in title.


1) Night fever ( Bee Gees)
2) Fever (Peggy Lee)
3) Fever (Tony Sheridan)
4) Fever (Judas Priest)
5) Summer Fever (Donna Summer)
6) Boogie Fever (Sylvers)


----------



## The Deacon

Songs with Fever in title.


1) Night fever ( Bee Gees)
2) Fever (Peggy Lee)
3) Fever (Tony Sheridan)
4) Fever (Judas Priest)
5) Summer Fever (Donna Summer)
6) Boogie Fever (Sylvers)
7) spring fever (Tony Pass)
8) fever (Arthur Brown)
9) fever (Fever Tree)
10)fever (Petulia Clark)


New theme:
ATLANTIS



1)Atlantis (Jack Veronesi & Friends)


----------



## Art Rock

Current board:

Songs with Fever in title.

1) Night fever ( Bee Gees)
2) Fever (Peggy Lee)
3) Fever (Tony Sheridan)
4) Fever (Judas Priest)
5) Summer Fever (Donna Summer)
6) Boogie Fever (Sylvers)
7) spring fever (Tony Pass)

Reminder link for rules and suggestions:
https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/art-rock/3277-generate-play-lists-game.html


----------



## Starving Wolf

Songs with Fever in title.


1) Night fever ( Bee Gees)
2) Fever (Peggy Lee)
3) Fever (Tony Sheridan)
4) Fever (Judas Priest)
5) Summer Fever (Donna Summer)
6) Boogie Fever (Sylvers)
7) spring fever (Tony Pass)
8) Chest Fever (Sugarloaf)


----------



## pianozach

Songs with Fever in title.


1) Night fever ( Bee Gees)
2) Fever (Peggy Lee)
3) Fever (Tony Sheridan)
4) Fever (Judas Priest)
5) Summer Fever (Donna Summer)
6) Boogie Fever (Sylvers)
7) Spring Fever (Tony Pass)
8) Chest Fever (Sugarloaf)
9) Fever Broke (Todd Rundgren)


----------



## The Deacon

Songs with Fever in title.


1) Night fever ( Bee Gees)
2) Fever (Peggy Lee)
3) Fever (Tony Sheridan)
4) Fever (Judas Priest)
5) Summer Fever (Donna Summer)
6) Boogie Fever (Sylvers)
7) Spring Fever (Tony Pass)
8) Chest Fever (Sugarloaf)
9) Fever Broke (Todd Rundgren)
10)Fever of Love (Sweet)


New theme:
ATLANTIS



1)Atlantis (Jack Veronesi & Friends)
2)Atlantis (Donovan)


----------



## Rogerx

Songs with Fever in title.


1) Night fever ( Bee Gees)
2) Fever (Peggy Lee)
3) Fever (Tony Sheridan)
4) Fever (Judas Priest)
5) Summer Fever (Donna Summer)
6) Boogie Fever (Sylvers)
7) Spring Fever (Tony Pass)
8) Chest Fever (Sugarloaf)
9) Fever Broke (Todd Rundgren)
10)Fever of Love (Sweet)

New theme: ATLANTIS play by the rules, they apply even for you ( one entry)




1)Atlantis (Jack Veronesi & Friends)
2) Looking For Atlantis ( Looking For Atlantis)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: ATLANTIS 




1)Atlantis (Jack Veronesi & Friends)
2) Looking For Atlantis ( Looking For Atlantis)


----------



## ldiat

1)Atlantis (Jack Veronesi & Friends)
2) Looking For Atlantis ( Looking For Atlantis)
3)Voyage To Atlantis,(The Isley Brothers)


----------



## Art Rock

*Note to all: The Deacon continually refuses to play by the rules and is disqualified from the game. Please disregard any further posts by him in this thread. The Atlantis theme is cancelled. Anyone (but the Deacon) can post a new theme.*


----------



## Rogerx

New theme then, songs with the word rules in it.


1) Unconsciousness Rules ( George Harrison)


----------



## The Deacon

Art Rock said:


> *Note to all: The Deacon continually refuses to play by the rules and is disqualified from the game. Please disregard any further posts by him in this thread. The Atlantis theme is cancelled. Anyone (but the Deacon) can post a new theme.*


I'm at a loss here.
Please explain what I'm at fault of.


----------



## The Deacon

New theme then, songs with the word rules in it.


1) Unconsciousness Rules ( George Harrison)
2) Baby, those are the rules (Hootenanny Singers)


----------



## The Deacon

ldiat said:


> 1)Atlantis (Jack Veronesi & Friends)
> 2) Looking For Atlantis ( Looking For Atlantis)
> 3)Voyage To Atlantis,(The Isley Brothers)


4)Atlantis (Magiki Politeia) (Nostradamus)


----------



## pianozach

The Deacon said:


> I'm at a loss here.
> Please explain what I'm at fault of.


Oh, sweet wounded Jeezus.

You continually finish off each list with multiple entries simultaneously. One at a time, please, so others can play.

And today you played with "reply with quote" rather than playing by 'cut'n'paste' like everyone else.


----------



## pianozach

*Parallel themes*

.

*New theme then, songs with the word rules in it.
*
1) Unconsciousness Rules (George Harrison)
2) Iolanthe: When Britain Really Rules the Waves (Gilbert and Sullivan)

.

*New theme: ATLANTIS*

1) Atlantis (Jack Veronesi & Friends)
2) Looking For Atlantis (Looking For Atlantis)
3) Voyage To Atlantis (The Isley Brothers)
4) Atlantis (Magiki Politeia) (Nostradamus)
5) The Blue Light (Frank Zappa)


----------



## Art Rock

The Atlantis theme is disqualified.

The only one running is this:

New theme then, songs with the word rules in it.

1) Unconsciousness Rules (George Harrison)
2) Iolanthe: When Britain Really Rules the Waves (Gilbert and Sullivan)


----------



## senza sordino

New theme, songs with the word rules in it.

1) Unconsciousness Rules (George Harrison)
2) Iolanthe: When Britain Really Rules the Waves (Gilbert and Sullivan)
3) Everybody Wants to Rule the World (Tears for Fears)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme, songs with the word rules in it.

1) Unconsciousness Rules (George Harrison)
2) Iolanthe: When Britain Really Rules the Waves (Gilbert and Sullivan)
3) Everybody Wants to Rule the World (Tears for Fears)
4) Smokin' in the Boy's Room (Brownsville Station)


----------



## Open Book

New theme, songs with the word rules in it.

1) Unconsciousness Rules (George Harrison)
2) Iolanthe: When Britain Really Rules the Waves (Gilbert and Sullivan)
3) Everybody Wants to Rule the World (Tears for Fears)
4) Smokin' in the Boy's Room (Brownsville Station)
5) Everybody Plays The Fool (The Main Ingredient)


----------



## The Deacon

4) & 5) disqualified


----------



## pianozach

The Deacon said:


> 4) & 5) disqualified


I call BS.

Theme is *"songs with the word rules in it"*, not _"song *titles* with the word rules in it"_ .

Who put YOU in charge of the thread anyway?

:tiphat:

New theme, songs with the word rules in it.

1) Unconsciousness Rules (George Harrison)
2) Iolanthe: When Britain Really Rules the Waves (Gilbert and Sullivan)
3) Everybody Wants to Rule the World (Tears for Fears)
4) Smokin' in the Boy's Room (Brownsville Station)
5) Everybody Plays The Fool (The Main Ingredient)
6) When the Heart Rules the Mind (GTR)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme, songs with the word rules in it.

1) Unconsciousness Rules (George Harrison)
2) Iolanthe: When Britain Really Rules the Waves (Gilbert and Sullivan)
3) Everybody Wants to Rule the World (Tears for Fears)
4) Smokin' in the Boy's Room (Brownsville Station)
5) Everybody Plays The Fool (The Main Ingredient)
6) When the Heart Rules the Mind (GTR)
7) Rules of attraction ( Bananarama)


----------



## The Deacon

New theme, songs with the word rules in it.

1) Unconsciousness Rules (George Harrison)
2) Iolanthe: When Britain Really Rules the Waves (Gilbert and Sullivan)
3) Everybody Wants to Rule the World (Tears for Fears)
4) Smokin' in the Boy's Room (Brownsville Station)
5) Everybody Plays The Fool (The Main Ingredient)
6) When the Heart Rules the Mind (GTR)
7) Rules of attraction ( Bananarama)
8) Baby, those are the rules (Hootenanny Singers)


----------



## Art Rock

Well, if the Deacon follows the rules from now on, he's welcome to participate. Board is OK, continue with #9 please.


----------



## pianozach

New theme, songs with the word rules in it.

1) Unconsciousness Rules (George Harrison)
2) Iolanthe: When Britain Really Rules the Waves (Gilbert and Sullivan)
3) Everybody Wants to Rule the World (Tears for Fears)
4) Smokin' in the Boy's Room (Brownsville Station)
5) Everybody Plays The Fool (The Main Ingredient)
6) When the Heart Rules the Mind (GTR)
7) Rules of attraction (Bananarama)
8) Baby, those are the rules (Hootenanny Singers)
9) Rules 4 Real ****** (Scarface)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme, songs with the word rules in it.

1) Unconsciousness Rules (George Harrison)
2) Iolanthe: When Britain Really Rules the Waves (Gilbert and Sullivan)
3) Everybody Wants to Rule the World (Tears for Fears)
4) Smokin' in the Boy's Room (Brownsville Station)
5) Everybody Plays The Fool (The Main Ingredient)
6) When the Heart Rules the Mind (GTR)
7) Rules of attraction (Bananarama)
8) Baby, those are the rules (Hootenanny Singers)
9) Rules 4 Real ****** (Scarface)
10) Torn Between Two Lovers (Mary MacGregor)

"Lovin' you both is breakin' all the rules..."


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Monday (must be in the title)
[Manic Monday by the Bangles disqualified based on a previous"days" theme]

1) I don't like Mondays (Boomtown Rats)

Rules, hints and suggestions can be found here:
https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/art-rock/3277-generate-play-lists-game.html


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Monday (must be in the title)
[Manic Monday by the Bangles disqualified based on a previous"days" theme]

1) I don't like Mondays (Boomtown Rats)
2) Monday, Monday (The Mamas & The Papas)

Rules, hints and suggestions can be found here:
https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/art-rock/3277-generate-play-lists-game.html


----------



## The Deacon

New theme: Monday (must be in the title)
[Manic Monday by the Bangles disqualified based on a previous"days" theme]

1) I don't like Mondays (Boomtown Rats)
2) Monday, Monday (The Mamas & The Papas)
3) Stormy monday (Bulbous Creation)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Monday (must be in the title)
[Manic Monday by the Bangles disqualified based on a previous"days" theme]

1) I don't like Mondays (Boomtown Rats)
2) Monday, Monday (The Mamas & The Papas)
3) Stormy monday (Bulbous Creation)
4) Rainy Days and Mondays (Carpenters)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Monday (must be in the title)
[Manic Monday by the Bangles disqualified based on a previous"days" theme]

1) I don't like Mondays (Boomtown Rats)
2) Monday, Monday (The Mamas & The Papas)
3) Stormy monday (Bulbous Creation)
4) Rainy Days and Mondays (Carpenters)
5) Blue Monday( Fats Domino)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Monday (must be in the title)
[Manic Monday by the Bangles disqualified based on a previous"days" theme]

1) I don't like Mondays (Boomtown Rats)
2) Monday, Monday (The Mamas & The Papas)
3) Stormy monday (Bulbous Creation)
4) Rainy Days and Mondays (Carpenters)
5) Blue Monday( Fats Domino)
6) New Moon on Monday (Duran Duran)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Monday (must be in the title)
[Manic Monday by the Bangles disqualified based on a previous"days" theme]

1) I don't like Mondays (Boomtown Rats)
2) Monday, Monday (The Mamas & The Papas)
3) Stormy monday (Bulbous Creation)
4) Rainy Days and Mondays (Carpenters)
5) Blue Monday( Fats Domino)
6) New Moon on Monday (Duran Duran)
7) Blue Monday (New Order)

This is of course a different song from #5.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Monday (must be in the title)
[Manic Monday by the Bangles disqualified based on a previous"days" theme]

1) I don't like Mondays (Boomtown Rats)
2) Monday, Monday (The Mamas & The Papas)
3) Stormy monday (Bulbous Creation)
4) Rainy Days and Mondays (Carpenters)
5) Blue Monday( Fats Domino)
6) New Moon on Monday (Duran Duran)
7) Blue Monday (New Order)
8) Monday Morning Blues (Mississippi John Hurt)


----------



## poodlebites

New theme: Monday (must be in the title)
[Manic Monday by the Bangles disqualified based on a previous"days" theme]

1) I don't like Mondays (Boomtown Rats)
2) Monday, Monday (The Mamas & The Papas)
3) Stormy monday (Bulbous Creation)
4) Rainy Days and Mondays (Carpenters)
5) Blue Monday( Fats Domino)
6) New Moon on Monday (Duran Duran)
7) Blue Monday (New Order)
8) Monday Morning Blues (Mississippi John Hurt)
9) On A Monday (Ry Cooder)

One of my favorite songs from one of my favorite albums. This one's definitely on the sunny side (look up the cover and the back of the lp to see what I mean)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Monday (must be in the title)
[Manic Monday by the Bangles disqualified based on a previous"days" theme]

1) I don't like Mondays (Boomtown Rats)
2) Monday, Monday (The Mamas & The Papas)
3) Stormy monday (Bulbous Creation)
4) Rainy Days and Mondays (Carpenters)
5) Blue Monday( Fats Domino)
6) New Moon on Monday (Duran Duran)
7) Blue Monday (New Order)
8) Monday Morning Blues (Mississippi John Hurt)
9) On A Monday (Ry Cooder)
10) Home on a Monday (Little River Band)

I chose this theme, the next one can be started by anybody.


----------



## Rogerx

New topic about Cold.
These are excluded


1) Ice Ice Baby (Vanilla Ice)
2) Dance on a Volcano (Genesis)
3) Burned (Buffalo Springfield)
4) Heat Wave(Martha and the Vandellas)
5) Cold Irons Bound (Dylan)
6) Ice Cold Ice (Husker Du)
7) 'Hot N Cold' (Katy Perry)
8) Freeze Frame (J. Geils Band)
9) Hot Blooded (Foreigner)
10) Fire (Ohio Players)


----------



## Rogerx

New topic about Cold.

1) She's so cold ( Rolling stones.)


----------



## Art Rock

New topic: Cold

Disqualified songs: 
Ice Ice Baby (Vanilla Ice)
Cold Irons Bound (Dylan)
Ice Cold Ice (Husker Du)
'Hot N Cold' (Katy Perry)
Freeze Frame (J. Geils Band)


1) She's so cold ( Rolling stones.)
2) Cold as Ice (Foreigner)


----------



## poodlebites

New topic: Cold

Disqualified songs:
Ice Ice Baby (Vanilla Ice)
Cold Irons Bound (Dylan)
Ice Cold Ice (Husker Du)
'Hot N Cold' (Katy Perry)
Freeze Frame (J. Geils Band)


1) She's so cold ( Rolling stones.)
2) Cold as Ice (Foreigner)
3) Cold Meat (Toy Love) 

Chris Knox at his best!!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

1) She's so cold ( Rolling stones.)
2) Cold as Ice (Foreigner)
3) Cold Meat (Toy Love) 
4) My Skin Is Cold (Satyricon)


----------



## Rogerx

New topic: Cold

Disqualified songs:
Ice Ice Baby (Vanilla Ice)
Cold Irons Bound (Dylan)
Ice Cold Ice (Husker Du)
'Hot N Cold' (Katy Perry)
Freeze Frame (J. Geils Band)




1) She's so cold ( Rolling stones.)
2) Cold as Ice (Foreigner)
3) Cold Meat (Toy Love)
4) My Skin Is Cold (Satyricon)
5) Cold and ugly ( Tool)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New topic: Cold

Disqualified songs:
Ice Ice Baby (Vanilla Ice)
Cold Irons Bound (Dylan)
Ice Cold Ice (Husker Du)
'Hot N Cold' (Katy Perry)
Freeze Frame (J. Geils Band)




1) She's so cold ( Rolling stones.)
2) Cold as Ice (Foreigner)
3) Cold Meat (Toy Love)
4) My Skin Is Cold (Satyricon)
5) Cold and ugly ( Tool)
6) Cold Sweat (Thin Lizzy)


----------



## Art Rock

New topic: Cold

Disqualified songs:
Ice Ice Baby (Vanilla Ice)
Cold Irons Bound (Dylan)
Ice Cold Ice (Husker Du)
'Hot N Cold' (Katy Perry)
Freeze Frame (J. Geils Band)




1) She's so cold ( Rolling stones.)
2) Cold as Ice (Foreigner)
3) Cold Meat (Toy Love)
4) My Skin Is Cold (Satyricon)
5) Cold and ugly ( Tool)
6) Cold Sweat (Thin Lizzy)
7) This Is the Ice Age (Martha and the Muffins)


----------



## poodlebites

New topic: Cold

Disqualified songs:
Ice Ice Baby (Vanilla Ice)
Cold Irons Bound (Dylan)
Ice Cold Ice (Husker Du)
'Hot N Cold' (Katy Perry)
Freeze Frame (J. Geils Band)




1) She's so cold (Rolling stones.)
2) Cold as Ice (Foreigner)
3) Cold Meat (Toy Love)
4) My Skin Is Cold (Satyricon)
5) Cold and ugly (Tool)
6) Cold Sweat (Thin Lizzy)
7) This Is the Ice Age (Martha and the Muffins)
8) Cold Cold Heart (Johnny Cash)


----------



## Rogerx

New topic: Cold

Disqualified songs:
Ice Ice Baby (Vanilla Ice)
Cold Irons Bound (Dylan)
Ice Cold Ice (Husker Du)
'Hot N Cold' (Katy Perry)
Freeze Frame (J. Geils Band)




1) She's so cold (Rolling stones.)
2) Cold as Ice (Foreigner)
3) Cold Meat (Toy Love)
4) My Skin Is Cold (Satyricon)
5) Cold and ugly (Tool)
6) Cold Sweat (Thin Lizzy)
7) This Is the Ice Age (Martha and the Muffins)
8) Cold Cold Heart (Johnny Cash)
9) Early morning cold taxi ( The Who)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New topic: Cold

Disqualified songs:
Ice Ice Baby (Vanilla Ice)
Cold Irons Bound (Dylan)
Ice Cold Ice (Husker Du)
'Hot N Cold' (Katy Perry)
Freeze Frame (J. Geils Band)




1) She's so cold (Rolling stones.)
2) Cold as Ice (Foreigner)
3) Cold Meat (Toy Love)
4) My Skin Is Cold (Satyricon)
5) Cold and ugly (Tool)
6) Cold Sweat (Thin Lizzy)
7) This Is the Ice Age (Martha and the Muffins)
8) Cold Cold Heart (Johnny Cash)
9) Early morning cold taxi ( The Who)
10) Cold Cold Ground (Tom Waits)


----------



## The Deacon

New topic:

WILLIAM BLAKE


1) The Garden of Love (Kevin Ayers)


----------



## Art Rock

New topic:

WILLIAM BLAKE


1) The Garden of Love (Kevin Ayers)
2) Jerusalem (ELP)


----------



## Rogerx

Perhaps a stupid question but is this not a poet?


----------



## The Deacon

A poet!

Heaven help us!


----------



## The Deacon

Perhaps as an ancillary thread (elsewhere) :

rock/folk lps utilizing William Blake's visionary art.

(There are many)


----------



## Rogerx

The Deacon said:


> A poet!
> 
> Heaven help us!


You can think your funny but you are not, this is undo-able without wiki, so your stand alone..


----------



## Art Rock

The Deacon said:


> Perhaps as an ancillary thread (elsewhere) :
> 
> rock/folk lps utilizing William Blake's visionary art.
> 
> (There are many)


We do have the agreement that games should be playable without resorting to googling, wiki, etc, unless it is to confirm an answer.

I could come up with only one song without such outside help, we'll give it a few more hours, but unless there are others adding to the list, I think we need to abandon this theme.


----------



## The Deacon

You saying you use Wiki?

This is contrary to the thread rules!

.....

It is not "undo-able". Actually its easy - that is for them which do not have a myopic view.

If all you know is that which is directly fed to you: Bohemian Rhapsody,Cohen,Rush,Celine Wotsit...well then yes, you are going to have a bad time of it.


----------



## pianozach

WILLIAM BLAKE


1) The Garden of Love (Kevin Ayers)
2) Jerusalem (ELP)
3) Motets: 15. The Shepherd (Sir Karl William Pamp Jenkins CBE)


----------



## philoctetes

WILLIAM BLAKE


1) The Garden of Love (Kevin Ayers)
2) Jerusalem (ELP)
3) Motets: 15. The Shepherd (Sir Karl William Pamp Jenkins CBE) 
4) America (Steppenwolf)


----------



## The Deacon




----------



## The Deacon

Is 3) just narration?

4) wot does America from Steppenwolf "monster" lp have to do with Blake? those lyrics were written by Kay.





WILLIAM BLAKE


1) The Garden of Love (Kevin Ayers)
2) Jerusalem (ELP)
3) Motets: 15. The Shepherd (Sir Karl William Pamp Jenkins CBE)
4) America (Steppenwolf)
5) Tyger (Tangerine Dream)


----------



## Rogerx

Art Rock said:


> We do have the agreement that games should be playable without resorting to googling, wiki, etc, unless it is to confirm an answer.
> 
> I could come up with only one song without such outside help, we'll give it a few more hours, but unless there are others adding to the list, I think we need to abandon this theme.


Art Rock, let keep us going as we where, this trolling is boring like hell


----------



## Art Rock

*The Deacon is once more banned from the game, this time for good. Please disregard any further posts from him.*

Anyone but the Deacon can start the next subject.


----------



## pianozach

The Deacon said:


> philoctetes said:
> 
> 
> 
> WILLIAM BLAKE
> 
> 1) The Garden of Love (Kevin Ayers)
> 2) Jerusalem (ELP)
> 3) *Motets: 15. The Shepherd (Sir Karl William Pamp Jenkins CBE) *
> 4) America (Steppenwolf)
> 
> 
> 
> Is 3) just narration?
Click to expand...


----------



## Art Rock

New theme : Easy. Any title including Easy will do.

1) Easy livin' (Uriah Heep)


----------



## pianozach

New theme : Easy. Any title including Easy will do.

1) Easy livin' (Uriah Heep)
2) The Ballad of Easy Rider (Roger McGuinn)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme : Easy. Any title including Easy will do.

1) Easy livin' (Uriah Heep)
2) The Ballad of Easy Rider (Roger McGuinn)
3) Easy ( Sheryl Crow)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme : Easy. Any title including Easy will do.

1) Easy livin' (Uriah Heep)
2) The Ballad of Easy Rider (Roger McGuinn)
3) Easy ( Sheryl Crow)
4) Easy Living (Bryan Ferry)


----------



## pianozach

New theme : Easy. Any title including Easy will do.

1) Easy livin' (Uriah Heep)
2) The Ballad of Easy Rider (Roger McGuinn)
3) Easy ( Sheryl Crow)
4) Easy Living (Bryan Ferry)
5) Take It Easy (Eagles)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme : Easy. Any title including Easy will do.

1) Easy livin' (Uriah Heep)
2) The Ballad of Easy Rider (Roger McGuinn)
3) Easy ( Sheryl Crow)
4) Easy Living (Bryan Ferry)
5) Take It Easy (Eagles)
6) Good Lovin Ain't Easy To Come By ( Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell)


----------



## poodlebites

New theme : Easy. Any title including Easy will do.

1) Easy livin' (Uriah Heep)
2) The Ballad of Easy Rider (Roger McGuinn)
3) Easy ( Sheryl Crow)
4) Easy Living (Bryan Ferry)
5) Take It Easy (Eagles)
6) Good Lovin Ain't Easy To Come By ( Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell)
7) Make It Easy On Yourself (The Walker Brothers) 

Burt Bacharach song, but I think I prefer the WB version to the Bacharach one.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

New theme : Easy. Any title including Easy will do.

1) Easy livin' (Uriah Heep)
2) The Ballad of Easy Rider (Roger McGuinn)
3) Easy ( Sheryl Crow)
4) Easy Living (Bryan Ferry)
5) Take It Easy (Eagles)
6) Good Lovin Ain't Easy To Come By ( Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell)
7) Make It Easy On Yourself (The Walker Brothers) 
8) Easy Lover (Phil Collins)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme : Easy. Any title including Easy will do.

1) Easy livin' (Uriah Heep)
2) The Ballad of Easy Rider (Roger McGuinn)
3) Easy ( Sheryl Crow)
4) Easy Living (Bryan Ferry)
5) Take It Easy (Eagles)
6) Good Lovin Ain't Easy To Come By ( Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell)
7) Make It Easy On Yourself (The Walker Brothers)
8) Easy Lover (Phil Collins)
9) It's So Easy to fall in love.(Linda Ronstadt)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme : Easy. Any title including Easy will do.

1) Easy livin' (Uriah Heep)
2) The Ballad of Easy Rider (Roger McGuinn)
3) Easy ( Sheryl Crow)
4) Easy Living (Bryan Ferry)
5) Take It Easy (Eagles)
6) Good Lovin Ain't Easy To Come By ( Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell)
7) Make It Easy On Yourself (The Walker Brothers)
8) Easy Lover (Phil Collins)
9) It's So Easy to fall in love.(Linda Ronstadt)
10) It's So Easy (Guns n Roses)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme anybody? Except the Deacon obviously.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme = FIRE


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = FIRE

1) I'm on Fire (Bruce Springsteen)


----------



## poodlebites

New theme = FIRE

1) I'm on Fire (Bruce Springsteen)
2) This Wheel's On Fire (Dylan/The Band)


----------



## The Deacon

I'll Write Your Name Through The Fire ( Shocking Blue)
Fireball of Love (Shocking Blue)


----------



## pianozach

New theme = FIRE

1) I'm on Fire (Bruce Springsteen)
2) This Wheel's On Fire (Dylan/The Band)
3) Fire and Rain (James Taylor)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = FIRE

1) I'm on Fire (Bruce Springsteen)
2) This Wheel's On Fire (Dylan/The Band)
3) Fire and Rain (James Taylor)
4)Play with Fire ( Rolling Stones )


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = FIRE

1) I'm on Fire (Bruce Springsteen)
2) This Wheel's On Fire (Dylan/The Band)
3) Fire and Rain (James Taylor)
4) Play with Fire ( Rolling Stones )
5) Fire (Crazy World of Arthur Brown)


----------



## senza sordino

New theme = FIRE

1) I'm on Fire (Bruce Springsteen)
2) This Wheel's On Fire (Dylan/The Band)
3) Fire and Rain (James Taylor)
4) Play with Fire ( Rolling Stones )
5) Fire (Crazy World of Arthur Brown)
6) Light my Fire (The Doors)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme = FIRE

1) I'm on Fire (Bruce Springsteen)
2) This Wheel's On Fire (Dylan/The Band)
3) Fire and Rain (James Taylor)
4) Play with Fire ( Rolling Stones )
5) Fire (Crazy World of Arthur Brown)
6) Light my Fire (The Doors)
7) Fire (Jimi Hendrix)


----------



## senza sordino

New theme = FIRE

1) I'm on Fire (Bruce Springsteen)
2) This Wheel's On Fire (Dylan/The Band)
3) Fire and Rain (James Taylor)
4) Play with Fire ( Rolling Stones )
5) Fire (Crazy World of Arthur Brown)
6) Light my Fire (The Doors)
7) Fire (Jimi Hendrix)
8) Ring of Fire (Johnny Cash)


----------



## Josquin13

1) I'm on Fire (Bruce Springsteen)
2) This Wheel's On Fire (Dylan/The Band)
3) Fire and Rain (James Taylor)
4) Play with Fire ( Rolling Stones )
5) Fire (Crazy World of Arthur Brown)
6) Light my Fire (The Doors)
7) Fire (Jimi Hendrix)
8) Ring of Fire (Johnny Cash)
9) Burning Down the House (Talking Heads)


----------



## The Deacon

Procol Harum - Fires (which burnt brightly)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

1) I'm on Fire (Bruce Springsteen)
2) This Wheel's On Fire (Dylan/The Band)
3) Fire and Rain (James Taylor)
4) Play with Fire ( Rolling Stones )
5) Fire (Crazy World of Arthur Brown)
6) Light my Fire (The Doors)
7) Fire (Jimi Hendrix)
8) Ring of Fire (Johnny Cash)
9) Burning Down the House (Talking Heads)
10) Quest for Fire (Iron Maiden)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

new theme: songs about John or Johnny

1) Johnny B. Goode (Chuck Berry)


----------



## Starving Wolf

new theme: songs about John or Johnny

1) Johnny B. Goode (Chuck Berry)
2) The Late Great Johnny Ace (Paul Simon)


----------



## senza sordino

new theme: songs about John or Johnny

1) Johnny B. Goode (Chuck Berry)
2) The Late Great Johnny Ace (Paul Simon)
3) Sloop John B (The Beach Boys)


----------



## Starving Wolf

new theme: songs about John or Johnny

1) Johnny B. Goode (Chuck Berry)
2) The Late Great Johnny Ace (Paul Simon)
3) Sloop John B (The Beach Boys)
4) Ballad of John and Yoko (Beatles)


----------



## pianozach

new theme: songs about John or Johnny

1) Johnny B. Goode (Chuck Berry)
2) The Late Great Johnny Ace (Paul Simon)
3) Sloop John B (The Beach Boys)
4) Ballad of John and Yoko (Beatles)
5) Empty Garden (Hey Hey Johnny) (Elton John)


----------



## Open Book

new theme: songs about John or Johnny

1) Johnny B. Goode (Chuck Berry)
2) The Late Great Johnny Ace (Paul Simon)
3) Sloop John B (The Beach Boys)
4) Ballad of John and Yoko (Beatles)
5) Empty Garden (Hey Hey Johnny) (Elton John)
6) My Son, John (Tom Paxton)


----------



## Starving Wolf

new theme: songs about John or Johnny

1) Johnny B. Goode (Chuck Berry)
2) The Late Great Johnny Ace (Paul Simon)
3) Sloop John B (The Beach Boys)
4) Ballad of John and Yoko (Beatles)
5) Empty Garden (Hey Hey Johnny) (Elton John)
6) My Son, John (Tom Paxton)
7) Walk of Life (Dire Straits)


----------



## Rogerx

new theme: songs about John or Johnny

1) Johnny B. Goode (Chuck Berry)
2) The Late Great Johnny Ace (Paul Simon)
3) Sloop John B (The Beach Boys)
4) Ballad of John and Yoko (Beatles)
5) Empty Garden (Hey Hey Johnny) (Elton John)
6) My Son, John (Tom Paxton)
7) Walk of Life (Dire Straits)
8) Johnny Bye Bye ( Bruce Springsteen)


----------



## Art Rock

new theme: songs about John or Johnny

1) Johnny B. Goode (Chuck Berry)
2) The Late Great Johnny Ace (Paul Simon)
3) Sloop John B (The Beach Boys)
4) Ballad of John and Yoko (Beatles)
5) Empty Garden (Hey Hey Johnny) (Elton John)
6) My Son, John (Tom Paxton)
7) Walk of Life (Dire Straits)
8) Johnny Bye Bye ( Bruce Springsteen)
9) Johnny Remember Me (John Leyton)


----------



## Josquin13

new theme: songs about John or Johnny

1) Johnny B. Goode (Chuck Berry)
2) The Late Great Johnny Ace (Paul Simon)
3) Sloop John B (The Beach Boys)
4) Ballad of John and Yoko (Beatles)
5) Empty Garden (Hey Hey Johnny) (Elton John)
6) My Son, John (Tom Paxton)
7) Walk of Life (Dire Straits)
8) Johnny Bye Bye ( Bruce Springsteen)
9) Johnny Remember Me (John Leyton)
10) Abraham, Martin, and John (Dion)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme - Songs with a women's first name as the title, & only her first name, no last names, or anything in parentheses. So, the Beatles' "Eleanor Rigby" doesn't qualify, but Buddy Holly's "Peggy Sue" does.

1) Melissa (The Allman Brothers Band)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme - Songs with a women's first name as the title, & only her first name, no last names, or anything in parentheses. So, the Beatles' "Eleanor Rigby" doesn't qualify, but Buddy Holly's "Peggy Sue" does.

1) Melissa (The Allman Brothers Band)
2) Angie ( Rolling Stones)


----------



## Art Rock

Hold on, we've done this twice. Let me make a list of disqualified songs:

1) Anne (Kayak)
2) Ann (The Stooges)
3) Eloise (Barry Ryan)
4) Suzanne (Leonard Cohen)
5) Cecilia (Simon and Garfunkel)
6) Mandy (Barry Manilow)
7) Kayleigh (Marillion)
8) Ruby (Don’t Take Your Love to Town) ( Kenny Rogers)*
9) Magdalaine (LA Guns)
10) Angie (Rolling Stones)

1) Emma (Hot Chocolate)
2) Susie Q (Creedence Clearwater Revival )*
3) Veronica (Elvis Costello)
4) Marlene (Todd Rundgren)
5) Josie ( Steely Dan)
6) Rosanna (Toto)
7) Aubrey ( Bread)
8) Valerie (Monkees)
9) Sharleena (Frank Zappa)
10) Athena (The Who)

* not for current theme anyway


----------



## Art Rock

New theme - Songs with a women's first name as the title, & only her first name, no last names, or anything in parentheses. So, the Beatles' "Eleanor Rigby" doesn't qualify, but Buddy Holly's "Peggy Sue" does. Disqualified songs in post 3085.


1) Melissa (The Allman Brothers Band)
2) Alison (Elvis Costello)


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

New theme - Songs with a women's first name as the title, & only her first name, no last names, or anything in parentheses. So, the Beatles' "Eleanor Rigby" doesn't qualify, but Buddy Holly's "Peggy Sue" does. Disqualified songs in post 3085.


1) Melissa (The Allman Brothers Band)
2) Alison (Elvis Costello)
3) Rosie (Don Partridge)


----------



## poodlebites

New theme - Songs with a women's first name as the title, & only her first name, no last names, or anything in parentheses. So, the Beatles' "Eleanor Rigby" doesn't qualify, but Buddy Holly's "Peggy Sue" does. Disqualified songs in post 3085.


1) Melissa (The Allman Brothers Band)
2) Alison (Elvis Costello)
3) Rosie (Don Partridge)
4) Rosalie (Thin Lizzy)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme - Songs with a women's first name as the title, & only her first name, no last names, or anything in parentheses. So, the Beatles' "Eleanor Rigby" doesn't qualify, but Buddy Holly's "Peggy Sue" does. Disqualified songs in post 3085.


1) Melissa (The Allman Brothers Band)
2) Alison (Elvis Costello)
3) Rosie (Don Partridge)
4) Rosalie (Thin Lizzy)
5) Michelle ( The Beatles)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme - Songs with a women's first name as the title, & only her first name, no last names, or anything in parentheses. So, the Beatles' "Eleanor Rigby" doesn't qualify, but Buddy Holly's "Peggy Sue" does. Disqualified songs in post 3085.


1) Melissa (The Allman Brothers Band)
2) Alison (Elvis Costello)
3) Rosie (Don Partridge)
4) Rosalie (Thin Lizzy)
5) Michelle ( The Beatles)
6) Martha (Tom Waits)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme - Songs with a women's first name as the title, & only her first name, no last names, or anything in parentheses. So, the Beatles' "Eleanor Rigby" doesn't qualify, but Buddy Holly's "Peggy Sue" does. Disqualified songs in post 3085.


1) Melissa (The Allman Brothers Band)
2) Alison (Elvis Costello)
3) Rosie (Don Partridge)
4) Rosalie (Thin Lizzy)
5) Michelle ( The Beatles)
6) Martha (Tom Waits)
7) Sheila ( Tommy Roe)


----------



## Room2201974

1) Melissa (The Allman Brothers Band)
2) Alison (Elvis Costello)
3) Rosie (Don Partridge)
4) Rosalie (Thin Lizzy)
5) Michelle ( The Beatles)
6) Martha (Tom Waits)
7) Sheila ( Tommy Roe)
8) Marlene (Todd Rundgren)


----------



## pianozach

New theme - Songs with a women's first name as the title, & only her first name, no last names, or anything in parentheses. So, the Beatles' "Eleanor Rigby" doesn't qualify, but Buddy Holly's "Peggy Sue" does. Disqualified songs in post 3085.


1) Melissa (The Allman Brothers Band)
2) Alison (Elvis Costello)
3) Rosie (Don Partridge)
4) Rosalie (Thin Lizzy)
5) Michelle ( The Beatles)
6) Martha (Tom Waits)
7) Sheila ( Tommy Roe)
8) Marlene (Todd Rundgren)
9) Anna (The Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme - Songs with a women's first name as the title, & only her first name, no last names, or anything in parentheses. So, the Beatles' "Eleanor Rigby" doesn't qualify, but Buddy Holly's "Peggy Sue" does. Disqualified songs in post 3085.


1) Melissa (The Allman Brothers Band)
2) Alison (Elvis Costello)
3) Rosie (Don Partridge)
4) Rosalie (Thin Lizzy)
5) Michelle ( The Beatles)
6) Martha (Tom Waits)
7) Sheila ( Tommy Roe)
8) Marlene (Todd Rundgren)
9) Anna (The Beatles)
10) Josie ( Steely Dan)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme songs about losing ( title preferred )


1)If I Ever Lose My Faith in You ( Sting)


----------



## D Smith

New theme songs about losing ( title preferred )


1)If I Ever Lose My Faith in You ( Sting)
2) I'm a Loser (The Beatles)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme songs about losing ( title preferred )


1)If I Ever Lose My Faith in You ( Sting)
2) I'm a Loser (The Beatles)
3) Secret Loser (Ozzy)


----------



## Open Book

New theme songs about losing ( title preferred )


1)If I Ever Lose My Faith in You ( Sting)
2) I'm a Loser (The Beatles)
3) Secret Loser (Ozzy)
4) Loser (Beck)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme songs about losing ( title preferred )


1)If I Ever Lose My Faith in You ( Sting)
2) I'm a Loser (The Beatles)
3) Secret Loser (Ozzy)
4) Loser (Beck)
5) Rikki Don't Lose That Number (Steely Dan)


----------



## The Deacon

Sad born loser - Yesterday's Children
You're gonna lose that girl - Beatles/ Sounds Unlimited
Don't lose your Cool - Chambers Brothers
Losing you - Lennon
The losing End - Neil Young


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme songs about losing ( title preferred )


1)If I Ever Lose My Faith in You ( Sting)
2) I'm a Loser (The Beatles)
3) Secret Loser (Ozzy)
4) Loser (Beck)
5) Rikki Don't Lose That Number (Steely Dan)
6) Lonesome Loser (Little River Band)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme songs about losing ( title preferred )


1)If I Ever Lose My Faith in You ( Sting)
2) I'm a Loser (The Beatles)
3) Secret Loser (Ozzy)
4) Loser (Beck)
5) Rikki Don't Lose That Number (Steely Dan)
6) Lonesome Loser (Little River Band)
7) Losing My Religion (REM)


----------



## D Smith

New theme songs about losing ( title preferred )


1)If I Ever Lose My Faith in You ( Sting)
2) I'm a Loser (The Beatles)
3) Secret Loser (Ozzy)
4) Loser (Beck)
5) Rikki Don't Lose That Number (Steely Dan)
6) Lonesome Loser (Little River Band)
7) Losing My Religion (REM)
8) Does Your Chewing Gum Lose Its Flavour (On the Bedpost Overnight) (Lonnie Donegan)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme songs about losing ( title preferred )


1)If I Ever Lose My Faith in You ( Sting)
2) I'm a Loser (The Beatles)
3) Secret Loser (Ozzy)
4) Loser (Beck)
5) Rikki Don't Lose That Number (Steely Dan)
6) Lonesome Loser (Little River Band)
7) Losing My Religion (REM)
8) Does Your Chewing Gum Lose Its Flavour (On the Bedpost Overnight) (Lonnie Donegan)
9) (I Know) I'm Losing You (Temptations)


----------



## pianozach

New theme songs about losing ( title preferred )

1)If I Ever Lose My Faith in You ( Sting)
2) I'm a Loser (The Beatles)
3) Secret Loser (Ozzy)
4) Loser (Beck)
5) Rikki Don't Lose That Number (Steely Dan)
6) Lonesome Loser (Little River Band)
7) Losing My Religion (REM)
8) Does Your Chewing Gum Lose Its Flavour (On the Bedpost Overnight) (Lonnie Donegan)
9) (I Know) I'm Losing You (Temptations)
10) I'm Losing You (John Lennon)

*New Theme

Songs with the word England, English, Britain, or British in the title*

1) English Tea (Paul McCartney)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme

Songs with the word England, English, Britain, or British in the title

1) English Tea (Paul McCartney)
2) English Country Garden (Jimmie Rodgers)


----------



## Room2201974

New Theme

Songs with the word England, English, Britain, or British in the title

1) English Tea (Paul McCartney)
2) English Country Garden (Jimmie Rodgers)
3) English Trees (Crowed House)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme

Songs with the word England, English, Britain, or British in the title

1) English Tea (Paul McCartney)
2) English Country Garden (Jimmie Rodgers)
3) English Trees (Crowed House)
4) This is England ( The Clash )


----------



## poodlebites

New Theme

Songs with the word England, English, Britain, or British in the title

1) English Tea (Paul McCartney)
2) English Country Garden (Jimmie Rodgers)
3) English Trees (Crowed House)
4) This is England (The Clash)
5) The Rose Of England (Nick Lowe And His Cowboy Outfit)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme

Songs with the word England, English, Britain, or British in the title

1) English Tea (Paul McCartney)
2) English Country Garden (Jimmie Rodgers)
3) English Trees (Crowed House)
4) This is England (The Clash)
5) The Rose Of England (Nick Lowe And His Cowboy Outfit)
6) One of those Days in England (Roy Harper)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme

Songs with the word England, English, Britain, or British in the title

1) English Tea (Paul McCartney)
2) English Country Garden (Jimmie Rodgers)
3) English Trees (Crowed House)
4) This is England (The Clash)
5) The Rose Of England (Nick Lowe And His Cowboy Outfit)
6) One of those Days in England (Roy Harper)
7) Oh! England, my Lion-heart (Kate Bush)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

ew Theme

Songs with the word England, English, Britain, or British in the title

1) English Tea (Paul McCartney)
2) English Country Garden (Jimmie Rodgers)
3) English Trees (Crowed House)
4) This is England (The Clash)
5) The Rose Of England (Nick Lowe And His Cowboy Outfit)
6) One of those Days in England (Roy Harper)
7) Oh! England, my Lion-heart (Kate Bush)
8) Let England Shake (PJ Harvey)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme

Songs with the word England, English, Britain, or British in the title

1) English Tea (Paul McCartney)
2) English Country Garden (Jimmie Rodgers)
3) English Trees (Crowed House)
4) This is England (The Clash)
5) The Rose Of England (Nick Lowe And His Cowboy Outfit)
6) One of those Days in England (Roy Harper)
7) Oh! England, my Lion-heart (Kate Bush)
8) Let England Shake (PJ Harvey)
9) Weekend in New England (Barry Manilow)


----------



## senza sordino

New Theme

Songs with the word England, English, Britain, or British in the title

1) English Tea (Paul McCartney)
2) English Country Garden (Jimmie Rodgers)
3) English Trees (Crowed House)
4) This is England (The Clash)
5) The Rose Of England (Nick Lowe And His Cowboy Outfit)
6) One of those Days in England (Roy Harper)
7) Oh! England, my Lion-heart (Kate Bush)
8) Let England Shake (PJ Harvey)
9) Weekend in New England (Barry Manilow)
10) There'll always be an England (Vera Lynn)

Although I could only remember the song sung through a megaphone by Tiny Tim at a rock festival, maybe Isle of Wight Festival 1970. I saw it on TV once. I knew the song was from war time England, but I didn't know who sang it originally. I had to look up the original singer, so I googled that. Sorry.

New Theme

In the kitchen

1) The Knife (Genesis)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New Theme

In the kitchen

1) The Knife (Genesis)
2) The Dangerous Kitchen (Frank Zappa)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme

In the kitchen

1) The Knife (Genesis)
2) The Dangerous Kitchen (Frank Zappa)
3) Soul Kitchen (Doors)


----------



## Bwv 1080

New Theme

In the kitchen

1) The Knife (Genesis)
2) The Dangerous Kitchen (Frank Zappa)
3) Soul Kitchen (Doors)
4) Eaten (Bloodbath)


----------



## D Smith

New Theme

In the kitchen

1) The Knife (Genesis)
2) The Dangerous Kitchen (Frank Zappa)
3) Soul Kitchen (Doors)
4) Eaten (Bloodbath)
5) Home Cookin' (Lambert, Hendricks & Ross)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme

In the kitchen

1) The Knife (Genesis)
2) The Dangerous Kitchen (Frank Zappa)
3) Soul Kitchen (Doors)
4) Eaten (Bloodbath)
5) Home Cookin' (Lambert, Hendricks & Ross) 
6) If I Knew You Were Comin' I'd've Baked A Cake (Eileen Barton)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme

In the kitchen

1) The Knife (Genesis)
2) The Dangerous Kitchen (Frank Zappa)
3) Soul Kitchen (Doors)
4) Eaten (Bloodbath)
5) Home Cookin' (Lambert, Hendricks & Ross)
6) If I Knew You Were Comin' I'd've Baked A Cake (Eileen Barton)
7) Hell's Kitchen (Dream Theater )


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme

In the kitchen

1) The Knife (Genesis)
2) The Dangerous Kitchen (Frank Zappa)
3) Soul Kitchen (Doors)
4) Eaten (Bloodbath)
5) Home Cookin' (Lambert, Hendricks & Ross)
6) If I Knew You Were Comin' I'd've Baked A Cake (Eileen Barton)
7) Hell's Kitchen (Dream Theater )
8) Cup of Coffee (Garbage)


----------



## senza sordino

New Theme

In the kitchen

1) The Knife (Genesis)
2) The Dangerous Kitchen (Frank Zappa)
3) Soul Kitchen (Doors)
4) Eaten (Bloodbath)
5) Home Cookin' (Lambert, Hendricks & Ross)
6) If I Knew You Were Comin' I'd've Baked A Cake (Eileen Barton)
7) Hell's Kitchen (Dream Theater )
8) Cup of Coffee (Garbage)
9) Alan’s Psychedelic Breakfast (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme

In the kitchen

1) The Knife (Genesis)
2) The Dangerous Kitchen (Frank Zappa)
3) Soul Kitchen (Doors)
4) Eaten (Bloodbath)
5) Home Cookin' (Lambert, Hendricks & Ross)
6) If I Knew You Were Comin' I'd've Baked A Cake (Eileen Barton)
7) Hell's Kitchen (Dream Theater )
8) Cup of Coffee (Garbage)
9) Alan’s Psychedelic Breakfast (Pink Floyd)
10) Come on in my Kitchen ( Eric Clapton)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: The Flood not necessarily in the title 


1) Flood I ( The Sisters of Mercy)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: The Flood not necessarily in the title

1) Flood I (The Sisters of Mercy)
2) Flood (Janet Robin)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: The Flood not necessarily in the title


1) Flood I (The Sisters of Mercy)
2) Flood (Janet Robin)
3) Here Comes the Flood (Peter Gabriel)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: The Flood not necessarily in the title


1) Flood I (The Sisters of Mercy)
2) Flood (Janet Robin)
3) Here Comes the Flood (Peter Gabriel)
4) The Flood (Take That


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: The Flood not necessarily in the title


1) Flood I (The Sisters of Mercy)
2) Flood (Janet Robin)
3) Here Comes the Flood (Peter Gabriel)
4) The Flood (Take That)
5) High Water Everywhere (Charlie Patton)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme: The Flood not necessarily in the title


1) Flood I (The Sisters of Mercy)
2) Flood (Janet Robin)
3) Here Comes the Flood (Peter Gabriel)
4) The Flood (Take That)
5) High Water Everywhere (Charlie Patton)
6) The Rain (Yusef Islam/Cat Stevens)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: The Flood not necessarily in the title


1) Flood I (The Sisters of Mercy)
2) Flood (Janet Robin)
3) Here Comes the Flood (Peter Gabriel)
4) The Flood (Take That)
5) High Water Everywhere (Charlie Patton)
6) The Rain (Yusef Islam/Cat Stevens)
7) The Tide is High (Blondie)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: The Flood not necessarily in the title


1) Flood I (The Sisters of Mercy)
2) Flood (Janet Robin)
3) Here Comes the Flood (Peter Gabriel)
4) The Flood (Take That)
5) High Water Everywhere (Charlie Patton)
6) The Rain (Yusef Islam/Cat Stevens)
7) The Tide is High (Blondie)
8) After the Flood ( Van der Graaf Generator)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: The Flood not necessarily in the title


1) Flood I (The Sisters of Mercy)
2) Flood (Janet Robin)
3) Here Comes the Flood (Peter Gabriel)
4) The Flood (Take That)
5) High Water Everywhere (Charlie Patton)
6) The Rain (Yusef Islam/Cat Stevens)
7) The Tide is High (Blondie)
8) After the Flood ( Van der Graaf Generator)
9) Texas Flood (Stevie Ray Vaughan)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: The Flood not necessarily in the title


1) Flood I (The Sisters of Mercy)
2) Flood (Janet Robin)
3) Here Comes the Flood (Peter Gabriel)
4) The Flood (Take That)
5) High Water Everywhere (Charlie Patton)
6) The Rain (Yusef Islam/Cat Stevens)
7) The Tide is High (Blondie)
8) After the Flood ( Van der Graaf Generator)
9) Texas Flood (Stevie Ray Vaughan)
10) When The Levee Breaks (Led Zeppelin)

New theme: weight or heaviness (preferably in the title)

1) Them Heavy People (Kate Bush)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: weight or heaviness (preferably in the title)

1) Them Heavy People (Kate Bush)
2) Sixteen Tons (Tennessee Earnie Ford)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: weight or heaviness (preferably in the title)

1) Them Heavy People (Kate Bush)
2) Sixteen Tons (Tennessee Earnie Ford)
3) He Ain't Heavy He's My Brother ( The Hollies)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: weight or heaviness (preferably in the title)

1) Them Heavy People (Kate Bush)
2) Sixteen Tons (Tennessee Earnie Ford)
3) He Ain't Heavy He's My Brother ( The Hollies)
4) The Weight (The Band)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: weight or heaviness (preferably in the title)

1) Them Heavy People (Kate Bush)
2) Sixteen Tons (Tennessee Earnie Ford)
3) He Ain't Heavy He's My Brother ( The Hollies)
4) The Weight (The Band)
5) Carry That Weight (The Beatles)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: weight or heaviness (preferably in the title)

1) Them Heavy People (Kate Bush)
2) Sixteen Tons (Tennessee Earnie Ford)
3) He Ain't Heavy He's My Brother ( The Hollies)
4) The Weight (The Band)
5) Carry That Weight (The Beatles)
6) Weigh (Phish)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: weight or heaviness (preferably in the title)

1) Them Heavy People (Kate Bush)
2) Sixteen Tons (Tennessee Earnie Ford)
3) He Ain't Heavy He's My Brother ( The Hollies)
4) The Weight (The Band)
5) Carry That Weight (The Beatles)
6) Weigh (Phish)
7) I Want You (She's So Heavy) (The Beatles)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: weight or heaviness (preferably in the title)

1) Them Heavy People (Kate Bush)
2) Sixteen Tons (Tennessee Earnie Ford)
3) He Ain't Heavy He's My Brother ( The Hollies)
4) The Weight (The Band)
5) Carry That Weight (The Beatles)
6) Weigh (Phish)
7) I Want You (She's So Heavy) (The Beatles)
8) Big Fat Mama (Long Tall Ernie and the Shakers)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: weight or heaviness (preferably in the title)

1) Them Heavy People (Kate Bush)
2) Sixteen Tons (Tennessee Earnie Ford)
3) He Ain't Heavy He's My Brother ( The Hollies)
4) The Weight (The Band)
5) Carry That Weight (The Beatles)
6) Weigh (Phish)
7) I Want You (She's So Heavy) (The Beatles)
8) Big Fat Mama (Long Tall Ernie and the Shakers)
9) Heavy Horses (Jethro Tull)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: weight or heaviness (preferably in the title)

1) Them Heavy People (Kate Bush)
2) Sixteen Tons (Tennessee Earnie Ford)
3) He Ain't Heavy He's My Brother ( The Hollies)
4) The Weight (The Band)
5) Carry That Weight (The Beatles)
6) Weigh (Phish)
7) I Want You (She's So Heavy) (The Beatles)
8) Big Fat Mama (Long Tall Ernie and the Shakers)
9) Heavy Horses (Jethro Tull)
10) Heavy Metal (Sammy Hagar)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

new theme: PARTY!!!


----------



## Starving Wolf

new theme: PARTY!!!

1) Party Time (Phish)


----------



## Room2201974

new theme: PARTY!!!

1) Party Time (Phish)
2) You Gotta Fight For The Right To Party (Beastie Boys)


----------



## Starving Wolf

This theme was used a few weeks ago. 

Exclusions:

1) 1999 (Prince)
2) All Night Long (Lionel Richie)
3) It's my party ( Lesley Gore)
4) Birthday (Beatles)
5) Garden Party ( Rick Nelson)
6) Party Time (Phish)
7) All tomorrow's parties (Japan)
8) I held a party (Bee Gees)
9) Party Next Door (Black Uhuru)
10) When the party's over (Billie Eilish)

New theme: PARTY!!! (2)
1) You Gotta Fight For The Right To Party (Beastie Boys)
2) Celebration (Kool and the Gang)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: PARTY!!! (2)

1) You Gotta Fight For The Right To Party (Beastie Boys)
2) Celebration (Kool and the Gang)
3) Party in the U.S.A( Mily Cirus)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: PARTY!!! (2)

See Post #3145 for exclusion list.

1) You Gotta Fight For The Right To Party (Beastie Boys)
2) Celebration (Kool and the Gang)
3) Party in the U.S.A( Miley Cyrus)
4) Welcome To My Party (Rusted Root)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: PARTY!!! (2)

See Post #3145 for exclusion list.

1) You Gotta Fight For The Right To Party (Beastie Boys)
2) Celebration (Kool and the Gang)
3) Party in the U.S.A( Miley Cyrus)
4) Welcome To My Party (Rusted Root)
5) I Don't Want To Spoil The Party (The Beatles)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: PARTY!!! (2)

See Post #3145 for exclusion list.

1) You Gotta Fight For The Right To Party (Beastie Boys)
2) Celebration (Kool and the Gang)
3) Party in the U.S.A( Miley Cyrus)
4) Welcome To My Party (Rusted Root)
5) I Don't Want To Spoil The Party (The Beatles)
6) Barbie Girl (Aqua)


----------



## Colin M

New theme: PARTY!!! (2)

See Post #3145 for exclusion list.

1) You Gotta Fight For The Right To Party (Beastie Boys)
2) Celebration (Kool and the Gang)
3) Party in the U.S.A( Miley Cyrus)
4) Welcome To My Party (Rusted Root)
5) I Don't Want To Spoil The Party (The Beatles)
6) Barbie Girl (Aqua)
7) World Party (World Party)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: PARTY!!! (2)

See Post #3145 for exclusion list.

1) You Gotta Fight For The Right To Party (Beastie Boys)
2) Celebration (Kool and the Gang)
3) Party in the U.S.A( Miley Cyrus)
4) Welcome To My Party (Rusted Root)
5) I Don't Want To Spoil The Party (The Beatles)
6) Barbie Girl (Aqua)
7) World Party (World Party)
8) Death of a party ( Blur)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: PARTY!!! (2)

See Post #3145 for exclusion list.

1) You Gotta Fight For The Right To Party (Beastie Boys)
2) Celebration (Kool and the Gang)
3) Party in the U.S.A( Miley Cyrus)
4) Welcome To My Party (Rusted Root)
5) I Don't Want To Spoil The Party (The Beatles)
6) Barbie Girl (Aqua)
7) World Party (World Party)
8) Death of a party ( Blur)
9) Too drunk to **** (Dead Kennedys or Nouvelle Vague)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: PARTY!!! (2)

See Post #3145 for exclusion list.

1) You Gotta Fight For The Right To Party (Beastie Boys)
2) Celebration (Kool and the Gang)
3) Party in the U.S.A( Miley Cyrus)
4) Welcome To My Party (Rusted Root)
5) I Don't Want To Spoil The Party (The Beatles)
6) Barbie Girl (Aqua)
7) World Party (World Party)
8) Death of a party ( Blur)
9) Too drunk to **** (Dead Kennedys or Nouvelle Vague)
10) Dancing On The Ceiling (Lionel Richie)

Someone else can pick the next theme.


----------



## Art Rock

Correcting the clash:

New theme: PARTY!!! (2)

See Post #3145 for exclusion list.

1) You Gotta Fight For The Right To Party (Beastie Boys)
2) Celebration (Kool and the Gang)
3) Party in the U.S.A( Miley Cyrus)
4) Welcome To My Party (Rusted Root)
5) I Don't Want To Spoil The Party (The Beatles)
6) Barbie Girl (Aqua)
7) World Party (World Party)
8) Death of a party ( Blur)
9) Too drunk to **** (Dead Kennedys or Nouvelle Vague)
10) Dancing On The Ceiling (Lionel Richie)



Starving Wolf can choose the new theme.


----------



## Starving Wolf

Someone else can pick the next theme.


----------



## Rogerx

Let's try: Bed, all sorts 

1) Bed of roses( Bon Jovi)


----------



## Art Rock

Let's try: Bed, all sorts 

1) Bed of roses( Bon Jovi)
2) Reds in my bed (10CC)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Let's try: Bed, all sorts 

1) Bed of roses( Bon Jovi)
2) Reds in my bed (10CC)
3) Oh How I Hate To Get Up In The Morning (Irving Berlin)


----------



## Art Rock

Let's try: Bed, all sorts

1) Bed of roses( Bon Jovi)
2) Reds in my bed (10CC)
3) Oh How I Hate To Get Up In The Morning (Irving Berlin)
4) I go to sleep (Pretenders)


----------



## pianozach

Let's try: Bed, all sorts

1) Bed of roses( Bon Jovi)
2) Reds in my bed (10CC)
3) Oh How I Hate To Get Up In The Morning (Irving Berlin)
4) I go to sleep (Pretenders)
5) Sleeping in the Middle of the Bed (Chicago)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Let's try: Bed, all sorts

1) Bed of roses( Bon Jovi)
2) Reds in my bed (10CC)
3) Oh How I Hate To Get Up In The Morning (Irving Berlin)
4) I go to sleep (Pretenders)
5) Sleeping in the Middle of the Bed (Chicago)
6) Does Your Chewing Gum Lose Its Flavour (On the Bedpost Overnight?) (Lonnie Donegan)


----------



## Open Book

Let's try: Bed, all sorts

1) Bed of roses( Bon Jovi)
2) Reds in my bed (10CC)
3) Oh How I Hate To Get Up In The Morning (Irving Berlin)
4) I go to sleep (Pretenders)
5) Sleeping in the Middle of the Bed (Chicago)
6) Does Your Chewing Gum Lose Its Flavour (On the Bedpost Overnight?) (Lonnie Donegan)
7) Black Coffee In Bed (Squeeze)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Let's try: Bed, all sorts

1) Bed of roses( Bon Jovi)
2) Reds in my bed (10CC)
3) Oh How I Hate To Get Up In The Morning (Irving Berlin)
4) I go to sleep (Pretenders)
5) Sleeping in the Middle of the Bed (Chicago)
6) Does Your Chewing Gum Lose Its Flavour (On the Bedpost Overnight?) (Lonnie Donegan)
7) Black Coffee In Bed (Squeeze)
8) Pulse (Ani DiFranco)


----------



## Rogerx

Let's try: Bed, all sorts

1) Bed of roses( Bon Jovi)
2) Reds in my bed (10CC)
3) Oh How I Hate To Get Up In The Morning (Irving Berlin)
4) I go to sleep (Pretenders)
5) Sleeping in the Middle of the Bed (Chicago)
6) Does Your Chewing Gum Lose Its Flavour (On the Bedpost Overnight?) (Lonnie Donegan)
7) Black Coffee In Bed (Squeeze)
8) Pulse (Ani DiFranco)
9)I'm Not Sleeping (Counting Crows)


----------



## Art Rock

Let's try: Bed, all sorts

1) Bed of roses( Bon Jovi)
2) Reds in my bed (10CC)
3) Oh How I Hate To Get Up In The Morning (Irving Berlin)
4) I go to sleep (Pretenders)
5) Sleeping in the Middle of the Bed (Chicago)
6) Does Your Chewing Gum Lose Its Flavour (On the Bedpost Overnight?) (Lonnie Donegan)
7) Black Coffee In Bed (Squeeze)
8) Pulse (Ani DiFranco)
9) I'm Not Sleeping (Counting Crows)
10) Time After Time (Cyndi Lauper)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: disease(s) in title or lyrics

1) Industrial disease (Dire Straits)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: disease(s) in title or lyrics

1) Industrial disease (Dire Straits)
2) Yellow Fever ( Fela Kuti )


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: disease(s) in title or lyrics

1) Industrial disease (Dire Straits)
2) Yellow Fever ( Fela Kuti )
3) Down With Disease (Phish)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: disease(s) in title or lyrics

1) Industrial disease (Dire Straits)
2) Yellow Fever ( Fela Kuti )
3) Down With Disease (Phish)
4) Social Disease (Elton John)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: disease(s) in title or lyrics

1) Industrial disease (Dire Straits)
2) Yellow Fever ( Fela Kuti )
3) Down With Disease (Phish)
4) Social Disease (Elton John)
5)I Bought A Headache (The Replacements)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: disease(s) in title or lyrics

1) Industrial disease (Dire Straits)
2) Yellow Fever ( Fela Kuti )
3) Down With Disease (Phish)
4) Social Disease (Elton John)
5) I Bought A Headache (The Replacements)
6) Cancer (Joe Jackson)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: disease(s) in title or lyrics

1) Industrial disease (Dire Straits)
2) Yellow Fever ( Fela Kuti )
3) Down With Disease (Phish)
4) Social Disease (Elton John)
5) I Bought A Headache (The Replacements)
6) Cancer (Joe Jackson)
7) Rockin' Pneumonia and the Boogie Woogie Flu (Johnny Rivers)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: disease(s) in title or lyrics

1) Industrial disease (Dire Straits)
2) Yellow Fever ( Fela Kuti )
3) Down With Disease (Phish)
4) Social Disease (Elton John)
5) I Bought A Headache (The Replacements)
6) Cancer (Joe Jackson)
7) Rockin' Pneumonia and the Boogie Woogie Flu (Johnny Rivers)
8) I Can Feel It in My Bones (Earth, Wind & Fire)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: disease(s) in title or lyrics

1) Industrial disease (Dire Straits)
2) Yellow Fever ( Fela Kuti )
3) Down With Disease (Phish)
4) Social Disease (Elton John)
5) I Bought A Headache (The Replacements)
6) Cancer (Joe Jackson)
7) Rockin' Pneumonia and the Boogie Woogie Flu (Johnny Rivers)
8) I Can Feel It in My Bones (Earth, Wind & Fire)
9) Come Together (The Beatles)

_"Hold you in his armchair
You can feel his disease
Come together, right now
Over me"_


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: disease(s) in title or lyrics

1) Industrial disease (Dire Straits)
2) Yellow Fever ( Fela Kuti )
3) Down With Disease (Phish)
4) Social Disease (Elton John)
5) I Bought A Headache (The Replacements)
6) Cancer (Joe Jackson)
7) Rockin' Pneumonia and the Boogie Woogie Flu (Johnny Rivers)
8) I Can Feel It in My Bones (Earth, Wind & Fire)
9) Come Together (The Beatles)
10) Fluffhead (Phish)

Someone else can pick the next theme.


----------



## pianozach

New Theme: Aliens

1) Mr. Spaceman (The Byrds)


----------



## Art Rock

We've done that. Disqualified for the second version:

1) Please Mr Spaceman (The Byrds)
2) Aliens Exist (Blink-182)
3) Calling occupants of interplanetary craft (Klaatu)
4) I Married a Monster from Outer Space (John Cooper Clarke)
5) Loving the alien (David Bowie)
6) I've Seen the Saucers ( Elton John)
7) Have You Seen The Saucers? (Jefferson Airplane)
8) Illegal Alien (Genesis)
9) Purple People Eater (Sheb Wooley)
10) The eve of the war (Jeff Wayne)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Aliens (2)
Disqualified songs in post 3177.

1) ?


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Aliens (2)
Disqualified songs in post 3177.

1) Arriving UFO (Yes)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Aliens (2)
Disqualified songs in post 3177.

1) Arriving UFO (Yes)
2) Alien Angel (the Faint)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Aliens (2)
Disqualified songs in post 3177.

1) Arriving UFO (Yes)
2) Alien Angel (the Faint)
3) It Came Out of the Sky (Creedence Clearwater Revival)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Aliens (2)
Disqualified songs in post 3177.

1) Arriving UFO (Yes)
2) Alien Angel (the Faint)
3) It Came Out of the Sky (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
4) Englishman in New York (Sting) "I'm an alien, I'm a legal alien"


----------



## Josquin13

New theme: Aliens (2)
Disqualified songs in post 3177.

1) Arriving UFO (Yes)
2) Alien Angel (the Faint)
3) It Came Out of the Sky (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
4) Englishman in New York (Sting) "I'm an alien, I'm a legal alien"
5) After the Gold Rush (Neil Young) "Well, I dreamed I saw the silver space ships flying..."


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Aliens (2)
Disqualified songs in post 3177.

1) Arriving UFO (Yes)
2) Alien Angel (the Faint)
3) It Came Out of the Sky (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
4) Englishman in New York (Sting) "I'm an alien, I'm a legal alien"
5) After the Gold Rush (Neil Young) 
6) Yoda (Weird Al Yankovic)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Aliens (2)
Disqualified songs in post 3177.

1) Arriving UFO (Yes)
2) Alien Angel (the Faint)
3) It Came Out of the Sky (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
4) Englishman in New York (Sting) "I'm an alien, I'm a legal alien"
5) After the Gold Rush (Neil Young)
6) Yoda (Weird Al Yankovic)
7) I am in love with an Alien (The Kelly Family )


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Aliens (2)
Disqualified songs in post 3177.

1) Arriving UFO (Yes)
2) Alien Angel (the Faint)
3) It Came Out of the Sky (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
4) Englishman in New York (Sting) "I'm an alien, I'm a legal alien"
5) After the Gold Rush (Neil Young)
6) Yoda (Weird Al Yankovic)
7) I am in love with an Alien (The Kelly Family )
8) Rapture (Blondie)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Aliens (2)
Disqualified songs in post 3177.

1) Arriving UFO (Yes)
2) Alien Angel (the Faint)
3) It Came Out of the Sky (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
4) Englishman in New York (Sting) "I'm an alien, I'm a legal alien"
5) After the Gold Rush (Neil Young)
6) Yoda (Weird Al Yankovic)
7) I am in love with an Alien (The Kelly Family )
8) Rapture (Blondie)
9) Starman (David Bowie)


----------



## poodlebites

New theme: Aliens (2)
Disqualified songs in post 3177.

1) Arriving UFO (Yes)
2) Alien Angel (the Faint)
3) It Came Out of the Sky (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
4) Englishman in New York (Sting) "I'm an alien, I'm a legal alien"
5) After the Gold Rush (Neil Young)
6) Yoda (Weird Al Yankovic)
7) I am in love with an Alien (The Kelly Family )
8) Rapture (Blondie)
9) Starman (David Bowie)
10) Alien Boy (Wipers) 

New theme: I woke up quite early this morning, so I just can think of one thing today: sleep

1) The Lion Sleeps Tonight (Brian Eno)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: I woke up quite early this morning, so I just can think of one thing today: sleep

1) The Lion Sleeps Tonight (Brian Eno)
2) Sleep The Clock Around (Belle and Sebastian)


----------



## Art Rock

Let's not use the songs from the recent bed theme, OK (Link).

_1) Bed of roses( Bon Jovi)
2) Reds in my bed (10CC)
3) Oh How I Hate To Get Up In The Morning (Irving Berlin)
4) I go to sleep (Pretenders)
5) Sleeping in the Middle of the Bed (Chicago)
6) Does Your Chewing Gum Lose Its Flavour (On the Bedpost Overnight?) (Lonnie Donegan)
7) Black Coffee In Bed (Squeeze)
8) Pulse (Ani DiFranco)
9) I'm Not Sleeping (Counting Crows)
10) Time After Time (Cyndi Lauper)
_


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: I woke up quite early this morning, so I just can think of one thing today: sleep
Disqualified songs: see post 3190.

1) The Lion Sleeps Tonight (Brian Eno)
2) Sleep The Clock Around (Belle and Sebastian)
3) Wake up little Susie (Everly Brothers)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: I woke up quite early this morning, so I just can think of one thing today: sleep
Disqualified songs: see post 3190.

1) The Lion Sleeps Tonight (Brian Eno)
2) Sleep The Clock Around (Belle and Sebastian)
3) Wake up little Susie (Everly Brothers)
4) Sleeping On the Sidewalk (Queen)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: I woke up quite early this morning, so I just can think of one thing today: sleep
Disqualified songs: see post 3190.

1) The Lion Sleeps Tonight (Brian Eno)
2) Sleep The Clock Around (Belle and Sebastian)
3) Wake up little Susie (Everly Brothers)
4) Sleeping On the Sidewalk (Queen)
5) Sleeping Annaleah -(Nick Cave)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: I woke up quite early this morning, so I just can think of one thing today: sleep
Disqualified songs: see post 3190.

1) The Lion Sleeps Tonight (Brian Eno)
2) Sleep The Clock Around (Belle and Sebastian)
3) Wake up little Susie (Everly Brothers)
4) Sleeping On the Sidewalk (Queen)
5) Sleeping Annaleah (Nick Cave)
6) Sleep Together (Porcupine Tree)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: I woke up quite early this morning, so I just can think of one thing today: sleep
Disqualified songs: see post 3190.

1) The Lion Sleeps Tonight (Brian Eno)
2) Sleep The Clock Around (Belle and Sebastian)
3) Wake up little Susie (Everly Brothers)
4) Sleeping On the Sidewalk (Queen)
5) Sleeping Annaleah (Nick Cave)
6) Sleep Together (Porcupine Tree)
7) Lengthwise (Phish)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: I woke up quite early this morning, so I just can think of one thing today: sleep
Disqualified songs: see post 3190.

1) The Lion Sleeps Tonight (Brian Eno)
2) Sleep The Clock Around (Belle and Sebastian)
3) Wake up little Susie (Everly Brothers)
4) Sleeping On the Sidewalk (Queen)
5) Sleeping Annaleah (Nick Cave)
6) Sleep Together (Porcupine Tree)
7) Lengthwise (Phish)
8) I Don't Like to Sleep Alone ( Paul Anka)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: I woke up quite early this morning, so I just can think of one thing today: sleep
Disqualified songs: see post 3190.

1) The Lion Sleeps Tonight (Brian Eno)
2) Sleep The Clock Around (Belle and Sebastian)
3) Wake up little Susie (Everly Brothers)
4) Sleeping On the Sidewalk (Queen)
5) Sleeping Annaleah (Nick Cave)
6) Sleep Together (Porcupine Tree)
7) Lengthwise (Phish)
8) I Don't Like to Sleep Alone ( Paul Anka)
9) I'm Only Sleeping (Beatles)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: I woke up quite early this morning, so I just can think of one thing today: sleep
Disqualified songs: see post 3190.

1) The Lion Sleeps Tonight (Brian Eno)
2) Sleep The Clock Around (Belle and Sebastian)
3) Wake up little Susie (Everly Brothers)
4) Sleeping On the Sidewalk (Queen)
5) Sleeping Annaleah (Nick Cave)
6) Sleep Together (Porcupine Tree)
7) Lengthwise (Phish)
8) I Don't Like to Sleep Alone ( Paul Anka)
9) I'm Only Sleeping (Beatles)
10 ) I Go To Sleep (The Pretenders)

I don't have a theme right now, anyone may post one.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme: WATER

1) Smoke On The Water (Deep Purple)


----------



## Open Book

Sorry, "I Go To Sleep" was used before.
Since a new theme was started want to just do the two in parallel ?


----------



## Art Rock

Open Book said:


> Sorry, "I Go To Sleep" was used before.
> Since a new theme was started want to just do the two in parallel ?


Let's do that.......................


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: WATER

1) Smoke On The Water (Deep Purple)
2) Thicker Than Water (Andy Gibb)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: WATER

1) Smoke On The Water (Deep Purple)
2) Thicker Than Water (Andy Gibb)
3) Dirty Water (The Standells)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: WATER

1) Smoke On The Water (Deep Purple)
2) Thicker Than Water (Andy Gibb)
3) Dirty Water (The Standells)
4) Water of love (Dire Straits)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: WATER

1) Smoke On The Water (Deep Purple)
2) Thicker Than Water (Andy Gibb)
3) Dirty Water (The Standells)
4) Water of love (Dire Straits)
5) Take Me To The River (Talking Heads)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme: WATER

1) Smoke On The Water (Deep Purple)
2) Thicker Than Water (Andy Gibb)
3) Dirty Water (The Standells)
4) Water of love (Dire Straits)
5) Take Me To The River (Talking Heads)
6) Water no get enemy (Fela Kuti)


----------



## Art Rock

Finishing the other one:

New theme: I woke up quite early this morning, so I just can think of one thing today: sleep
Disqualified songs: see post 3190.

1) The Lion Sleeps Tonight (Brian Eno)
2) Sleep The Clock Around (Belle and Sebastian)
3) Wake up little Susie (Everly Brothers)
4) Sleeping On the Sidewalk (Queen)
5) Sleeping Annaleah (Nick Cave)
6) Sleep Together (Porcupine Tree)
7) Lengthwise (Phish)
8) I Don't Like to Sleep Alone ( Paul Anka)
9) I'm Only Sleeping (Beatles)
10) Sleepy shores (Johnny Pearson)


----------



## fergusmcphail

1) Smoke On The Water (Deep Purple)
2) Thicker Than Water (Andy Gibb)
3) Dirty Water (The Standells)
4) Water of love (Dire Straits)
5) Take Me To The River (Talking Heads)
6) Water no get enemy (Fela Kuti)
7) The Water Is Wide (The Seekers)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: WATER

1) Smoke On The Water (Deep Purple)
2) Thicker Than Water (Andy Gibb)
3) Dirty Water (The Standells)
4) Water of love (Dire Straits)
5) Take Me To The River (Talking Heads)
6) Water no get enemy (Fela Kuti)
7) The Water Is Wide (The Seekers)
8) Black Water (Doobie Brothers)


----------



## D Smith

Theme: WATER

1) Smoke On The Water (Deep Purple)
2) Thicker Than Water (Andy Gibb)
3) Dirty Water (The Standells)
4) Water of love (Dire Straits)
5) Take Me To The River (Talking Heads)
6) Water no get enemy (Fela Kuti)
7) The Water Is Wide (The Seekers)
8) Black Water (Doobie Brothers)
9) Cool Water (The Sons of the Pioneers)


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

Theme: WATER

1) Smoke On The Water (Deep Purple)
2) Thicker Than Water (Andy Gibb)
3) Dirty Water (The Standells)
4) Water of love (Dire Straits)
5) Take Me To The River (Talking Heads)
6) Water no get enemy (Fela Kuti)
7) The Water Is Wide (The Seekers)
8) Black Water (Doobie Brothers)
9) Cool Water (The Sons of the Pioneers)
10) Bridge over Troubled Water (Simon & Garfunkel)

New theme: The apocalypse

1) Doomsday (MF Doom)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: The apocalypse

1) Doomsday (MF Doom)
2) Apocalypse ( Cigarettes after sex )


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: The apocalypse

1) Doomsday (MF Doom)
2) Apocalypse ( Cigarettes after sex )
3) Sinnerman (Nina Simone)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: The apocalypse

1) Doomsday (MF Doom)
2) Apocalypse ( Cigarettes after sex )
3) Sinnerman (Nina Simone)
4) Bad Moon Rising (Creedence Clearwater Revival)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: The apocalypse

1) Doomsday (MF Doom)
2) Apocalypse ( Cigarettes after sex )
3) Sinnerman (Nina Simone)
4) Bad Moon Rising (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
5) After The Flood" ( Van der Graaf Generator)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: The apocalypse

1) Doomsday (MF Doom)
2) Apocalypse ( Cigarettes after sex )
3) Sinnerman (Nina Simone)
4) Bad Moon Rising (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
5) After The Flood" ( Van der Graaf Generator)
6) It's The End Of The World As We Know It (REM)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: The apocalypse

1) Doomsday (MF Doom)
2) Apocalypse ( Cigarettes after sex )
3) Sinnerman (Nina Simone)
4) Bad Moon Rising (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
5) After The Flood" ( Van der Graaf Generator)
6) It's The End Of The World As We Know It (REM)
7) Red Skies Over Paradise (Fischer Z)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: The apocalypse

1) Doomsday (MF Doom)
2) Apocalypse ( Cigarettes after sex )
3) Sinnerman (Nina Simone)
4) Bad Moon Rising (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
5) After The Flood" ( Van der Graaf Generator)
6) It's The End Of The World As We Know It (REM)
7) Red Skies Over Paradise (Fischer Z)
8) Eve of Destruction ( Berry McGuire)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: The apocalypse

1) Doomsday (MF Doom)
2) Apocalypse ( Cigarettes after sex )
3) Sinnerman (Nina Simone)
4) Bad Moon Rising (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
5) After The Flood" ( Van der Graaf Generator)
6) It's The End Of The World As We Know It (REM)
7) Red Skies Over Paradise (Fischer Z)
8) Eve of Destruction ( Berry McGuire)
9) We Will All Go Together When We Go (Tom Lehrer)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: The apocalypse

1) Doomsday (MF Doom)
2) Apocalypse ( Cigarettes after sex )
3) Sinnerman (Nina Simone)
4) Bad Moon Rising (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
5) After The Flood" ( Van der Graaf Generator)
6) It's The End Of The World As We Know It (REM)
7) Red Skies Over Paradise (Fischer Z)
8) Eve of Destruction ( Berry McGuire)
9) We Will All Go Together When We Go (Tom Lehrer)
10) Mother (Pink Floyd)

New theme: title contains bad

1) Bad Reputation (Joan Jett)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains bad

1) Bad Reputation (Joan Jett)
2) Bad ( Michael Jackson )


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: title contains bad

1) Bad Reputation (Joan Jett)
2) Bad ( Michael Jackson )
3) Bad Bad Leroy Brown (Jim Croce)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains bad

1) Bad Reputation (Joan Jett)
2) Bad ( Michael Jackson )
3) Bad Bad Leroy Brown (Jim Croce)
4) Good Lovin' Gone Bad (Bad Company)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: title contains bad

1) Bad Reputation (Joan Jett)
2) Bad ( Michael Jackson )
3) Bad Bad Leroy Brown (Jim Croce)
4) Good Lovin' Gone Bad (Bad Company)
5) Bad To the Bone (George Thorogood)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: title contains bad

1) Bad Reputation (Joan Jett)
2) Bad ( Michael Jackson )
3) Bad Bad Leroy Brown (Jim Croce)
4) Good Lovin' Gone Bad (Bad Company)
5) Bad To the Bone (George Thorogood)
6) Bad Girls (Donna Summer)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: title contains bad

1) Bad Reputation (Joan Jett)
2) Bad (Michael Jackson )
3) Bad Bad Leroy Brown (Jim Croce)
4) Good Lovin' Gone Bad (Bad Company)
5) Bad To the Bone (George Thorogood)
6) Bad Girls (Donna Summer)
7) Bad (U2)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains bad

1) Bad Reputation (Joan Jett)
2) Bad (Michael Jackson )
3) Bad Bad Leroy Brown (Jim Croce)
4) Good Lovin' Gone Bad (Bad Company)
5) Bad To the Bone (George Thorogood)
6) Bad Girls (Donna Summer)
7) Bad (U2)
8) Good Times Bad Times (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: title contains bad

1) Bad Reputation (Joan Jett)
2) Bad (Michael Jackson )
3) Bad Bad Leroy Brown (Jim Croce)
4) Good Lovin' Gone Bad (Bad Company)
5) Bad To the Bone (George Thorogood)
6) Bad Girls (Donna Summer)
7) Bad (U2)
8) Good Times Bad Times (Led Zeppelin)
9) Bad Actress (Def Leppard)


----------



## Bwv 1080

title contains bad

1) Bad Reputation (Joan Jett)
2) Bad (Michael Jackson )
3) Bad Bad Leroy Brown (Jim Croce)
4) Good Lovin' Gone Bad (Bad Company)
5) Bad To the Bone (George Thorogood)
6) Bad Girls (Donna Summer)
7) Bad (U2)
8) Good Times Bad Times (Led Zeppelin)
9) Bad Actress (Def Leppard)
10) Bad Company (Bad Company)

New theme: Murder Ballads
1) Omie Wise (Roscoe Holcomb)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Murder Ballads

1) Omie Wise (Roscoe Holcomb)
2) Stagger Lee (Lloyd Price)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Murder Ballads

1) Omie Wise (Roscoe Holcomb)
2) Stagger Lee (Lloyd Price)
6) Murder by numbers( The Police)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Murder Ballads

1) Omie Wise (Roscoe Holcomb)
2) Stagger Lee (Lloyd Price)
3) Murder by numbers( The Police)
4) I Shot The Sheriff (Bob Marley)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Murder Ballads

1) Omie Wise (Roscoe Holcomb)
2) Stagger Lee (Lloyd Price)
3) Murder by numbers( The Police)
4) I Shot The Sheriff (Bob Marley)
5) Murder in high heels ( Kiss )


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Murder Ballads

1) Omie Wise (Roscoe Holcomb)
2) Stagger Lee (Lloyd Price)
3) Murder by numbers (The Police)
4) I Shot The Sheriff (Bob Marley)
5) Murder in high heels (Kiss)
6) Bohemian Rhapsody (Queen)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Murder Ballads

1) Omie Wise (Roscoe Holcomb)
2) Stagger Lee (Lloyd Price)
3) Murder by numbers (The Police)
4) I Shot The Sheriff (Bob Marley)
5) Murder in high heels (Kiss)
6) Bohemian Rhapsody (Queen)
7) Miss Otis Regrets (Bryan Ferry)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Murder Ballads

1) Omie Wise (Roscoe Holcomb)
2) Stagger Lee (Lloyd Price)
3) Murder by numbers (The Police)
4) I Shot The Sheriff (Bob Marley)
5) Murder in high heels (Kiss)
6) Bohemian Rhapsody (Queen)
7) Miss Otis Regrets (Bryan Ferry)
8) Murder in the Red Barn. (Tom Waits)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: Murder Ballads

1) Omie Wise (Roscoe Holcomb)
2) Stagger Lee (Lloyd Price)
3) Murder by numbers (The Police)
4) I Shot The Sheriff (Bob Marley)
5) Murder in high heels (Kiss)
6) Bohemian Rhapsody (Queen)
7) Miss Otis Regrets (Bryan Ferry)
8) Murder in the Red Barn (Tom Waits)
9) The Death Of Emmet Till (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Murder Ballads

1) Omie Wise (Roscoe Holcomb)
2) Stagger Lee (Lloyd Price)
3) Murder by numbers (The Police)
4) I Shot The Sheriff (Bob Marley)
5) Murder in high heels (Kiss)
6) Bohemian Rhapsody (Queen)
7) Miss Otis Regrets (Bryan Ferry)
8) Murder in the Red Barn (Tom Waits)
9) The Death Of Emmet Till (Bob Dylan)
10) The Day that Curly Billy Shot Crazy Sam McGee (Hollies)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Communication (other than telephone)

1) Telegraph Road (Dire Straits)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Communication (other than telephone)

1) Telegraph Road (Dire Straits)
2) The Letter (Box Tops)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Communication (other than telephone)

1) Telegraph Road (Dire Straits)
2) The Letter (Box Tops)
3) On call ( Kings of Leo)


----------



## Art Rock

How is "On call" not telephone? Taking it out for now.

New theme: Communication (other than telephone)

1) Telegraph Road (Dire Straits)
2) The Letter (Box Tops)
3) Communication (Spandau Ballet)


----------



## Rogerx

never mind.......................


----------



## Art Rock

What we have here is a communication breakdown I think. 

The theme is Communication (*other than telephone*).


----------



## Rogerx

How is "On call" not telephone? Taking it out for now.

New theme: Communication (other than telephone)

1) Telegraph Road (Dire Straits)
2) The Letter (Box Tops)
3) Communication (Spandau Ballet)
4) Dear Eloise ( The Hollies) … Writing a letter to make you feel better.


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Communication (other than telephone)

1) Telegraph Road (Dire Straits)
2) The Letter (Box Tops)
3) Communication (Spandau Ballet)
4) Dear Eloise (The Hollies) 
5) Smoke Signals (Phoebe Bridgers)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Communication (other than telephone)

1) Telegraph Road (Dire Straits)
2) The Letter (Box Tops)
3) Communication (Spandau Ballet)
4) Dear Eloise (The Hollies)
5) Smoke Signals (Phoebe Bridgers)
6) Listen to what the man said (Wings)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Communication (other than telephone)

1) Telegraph Road (Dire Straits)
2) The Letter (Box Tops)
3) Communication (Spandau Ballet)
4) Dear Eloise (The Hollies)
5) Smoke Signals (Phoebe Bridgers)
6) Listen to what the man said (Wings)
7) Listen to Me (The Hollies)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Communication (other than telephone)

1) Telegraph Road (Dire Straits)
2) The Letter (Box Tops)
3) Communication (Spandau Ballet)
4) Dear Eloise (The Hollies)
5) Smoke Signals (Phoebe Bridgers)
6) Listen to what the man said (Wings)
7) Listen to Me (The Hollies)
8) Christmas Card From A Hooker In Minneapolis (Tom Waits)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Communication (other than telephone)

1) Telegraph Road (Dire Straits)
2) The Letter (Box Tops)
3) Communication (Spandau Ballet)
4) Dear Eloise (The Hollies)
5) Smoke Signals (Phoebe Bridgers)
6) Listen to what the man said (Wings)
7) Listen to Me (The Hollies)
8) Christmas Card From A Hooker In Minneapolis (Tom Waits)
9) Message In A Bottle (Police)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Communication (other than telephone)

1) Telegraph Road (Dire Straits)
2) The Letter (Box Tops)
3) Communication (Spandau Ballet)
4) Dear Eloise (The Hollies)
5) Smoke Signals (Phoebe Bridgers)
6) Listen to what the man said (Wings)
7) Listen to Me (The Hollies)
8) Christmas Card From A Hooker In Minneapolis (Tom Waits)
9) Message In A Bottle (Police)
10) Love letters in the sand ( Harry Belafonte)


----------



## Rogerx

Next topic up for grasp.


----------



## pianozach

New topic: Title of the song must contain the word "feel" or "feeling"

1.) Sometimes I Don't Know What to Feel (Todd Rundgren)


----------



## Rogerx

New topic: Title of the song must contain the word "feel" or "feeling"

1.) Sometimes I Don't Know What to Feel (Todd Rundgren)
2)I Feel the Earth Move(James Taylor, Carole King)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New topic: Title of the song must contain the word "feel" or "feeling"

1.) Sometimes I Don't Know What to Feel (Todd Rundgren)
2)I Feel the Earth Move(James Taylor, Carole King)
3) Do You Feel Like We Do (Peter Frampton)


----------



## Art Rock

New topic: Title of the song must contain the word "feel" or "feeling"

1) Sometimes I Don't Know What to Feel (Todd Rundgren)
2) I Feel the Earth Move (James Taylor, Carole King)
3) Do You Feel Like We Do (Peter Frampton)
4) Can You Feel It (Jackson Five)


----------



## Rogerx

New topic: Title of the song must contain the word "feel" or "feeling"

1) Sometimes I Don't Know What to Feel (Todd Rundgren)
2) I Feel the Earth Move (James Taylor, Carole King)
3) Do You Feel Like We Do (Peter Frampton)
4) Can You Feel It (Jackson Five)
5) Feel Your Love Tonight ( Van Halen)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New topic: Title of the song must contain the word "feel" or "feeling"

1) Sometimes I Don't Know What to Feel (Todd Rundgren)
2) I Feel the Earth Move (James Taylor, Carole King)
3) Do You Feel Like We Do (Peter Frampton)
4) Can You Feel It (Jackson Five)
5) Feel Your Love Tonight ( Van Halen)
6) Hooked On A Feeling (Blue Swede)


----------



## Rogerx

New topic: Title of the song must contain the word "feel" or "feeling"

1) Sometimes I Don't Know What to Feel (Todd Rundgren)
2) I Feel the Earth Move (James Taylor, Carole King)
3) Do You Feel Like We Do (Peter Frampton)
4) Can You Feel It (Jackson Five)
5) Feel Your Love Tonight ( Van Halen)
6) Hooked On A Feeling (Blue Swede)
7) You've Lost That Loving Feeling (Righteous Brothers)


----------



## Art Rock

New topic: Title of the song must contain the word "feel" or "feeling"

1) Sometimes I Don't Know What to Feel (Todd Rundgren)
2) I Feel the Earth Move (James Taylor, Carole King)
3) Do You Feel Like We Do (Peter Frampton)
4) Can You Feel It (Jackson Five)
5) Feel Your Love Tonight ( Van Halen)
6) Hooked On A Feeling (Blue Swede)
7) You've Lost That Loving Feeling (Righteous Brothers)
8) Feeling Stronger Every Day (Chicago)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New topic: Title of the song must contain the word "feel" or "feeling"

1) Sometimes I Don't Know What to Feel (Todd Rundgren)
2) I Feel the Earth Move (James Taylor, Carole King)
3) Do You Feel Like We Do (Peter Frampton)
4) Can You Feel It (Jackson Five)
5) Feel Your Love Tonight ( Van Halen)
6) Hooked On A Feeling (Blue Swede)
7) You've Lost That Loving Feeling (Righteous Brothers)
8) Feeling Stronger Every Day (Chicago)
9) Can't Fight This Feeling (REO Speedwagon)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New topic: Title of the song must contain the word "feel" or "feeling"

1) Sometimes I Don't Know What to Feel (Todd Rundgren)
2) I Feel the Earth Move (James Taylor, Carole King)
3) Do You Feel Like We Do (Peter Frampton)
4) Can You Feel It (Jackson Five)
5) Feel Your Love Tonight ( Van Halen)
6) Hooked On A Feeling (Blue Swede)
7) You've Lost That Loving Feeling (Righteous Brothers)
8) Feeling Stronger Every Day (Chicago)
9) Can't Fight This Feeling (REO Speedwagon)
10) Cum On Feel The Noize (Slade)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Master

1) The Fairy Feller's Master-Stroke (Queen)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Master

1) The Fairy Feller's Master-Stroke (Queen)
2) Master of Puppets (Metallica)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Master

1) The Fairy Feller's Master-Stroke (Queen)
2) Master of Puppets (Metallica)
3) Master and Servant (Depeche Mode)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Master

1) The Fairy Feller's Master-Stroke (Queen)
2) Master of Puppets (Metallica)
3) Master and Servant (Depeche Mode)
4) Slave (Elton John)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Master

1) The Fairy Feller's Master-Stroke (Queen)
2) Master of Puppets (Metallica)
3) Master and Servant (Depeche Mode)
4) Slave (Elton John)
5) Master of sparks ( ZZ Top)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Master

1) The Fairy Feller's Master-Stroke (Queen)
2) Master of Puppets (Metallica)
3) Master and Servant (Depeche Mode)
4) Slave (Elton John)
5) Master of sparks ( ZZ Top)
6) My Lord and Master from The King and I (Rogers and Hammerstein)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Master

1) The Fairy Feller's Master-Stroke (Queen)
2) Master of Puppets (Metallica)
3) Master and Servant (Depeche Mode)
4) Slave (Elton John)
5) Master of sparks ( ZZ Top)
6) My Lord and Master from The King and I (Rogers and Hammerstein)
7) Love is the master ( John Denver)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Master

1) The Fairy Feller's Master-Stroke (Queen)
2) Master of Puppets (Metallica)
3) Master and Servant (Depeche Mode)
4) Slave (Elton John)
5) Master of sparks ( ZZ Top)
6) My Lord and Master from The King and I (Rogers and Hammerstein)
7) Love is the master ( John Denver)
8) I'm a Slave 4 U (Britney Spears)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Master

1) The Fairy Feller's Master-Stroke (Queen)
2) Master of Puppets (Metallica)
3) Master and Servant (Depeche Mode)
4) Slave (Elton John)
5) Master of sparks (ZZ Top)
6) My Lord and Master from The King and I (Rogers and Hammerstein)
7) Love is the master (John Denver)
8) I'm a Slave 4 U (Britney Spears)
9) Masters of War (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Master

1) The Fairy Feller's Master-Stroke (Queen)
2) Master of Puppets (Metallica)
3) Master and Servant (Depeche Mode)
4) Slave (Elton John)
5) Master of sparks (ZZ Top)
6) My Lord and Master from The King and I (Rogers and Hammerstein)
7) Love is the master (John Denver)
8) I'm a Slave 4 U (Britney Spears)
9) Masters of War (Bob Dylan)
10) Master Teacher (Erykah Badu )

Try to find a new one, if not in 30 minutes, please feel free adding a new subject.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs about slavery / slaves 

1)I would Be Your Slave ( David Bowie)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs about slavery / slaves

1) I would Be Your Slave (David Bowie)
2) Slave to the Rhythm (Grace Jones)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs about slavery / slaves

1) I would Be Your Slave (David Bowie)
2) Slave to the Rhythm (Grace Jones)
3) Slave To The Traffic Light (Phish)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs about slavery / slaves

1) I would Be Your Slave (David Bowie)
2) Slave to the Rhythm (Grace Jones)
3) Slave To The Traffic Light (Phish)
4) Dominated Love Slave ( Green Day)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: songs about slavery / slaves


1) I would Be Your Slave (David Bowie)
2) Slave to the Rhythm (Grace Jones)
3) Slave To The Traffic Light (Phish)
4) Dominated Love Slave ( Green Day)
5) Time Waits For No Slave (Napalm Death)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs about slavery / slaves


1) I would Be Your Slave (David Bowie)
2) Slave to the Rhythm (Grace Jones)
3) Slave To The Traffic Light (Phish)
4) Dominated Love Slave ( Green Day)
5) Time Waits For No Slave (Napalm Death)
6) Slave to Love (Bryan Ferry)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs about slavery / slaves


1) I would Be Your Slave (David Bowie)
2) Slave to the Rhythm (Grace Jones)
3) Slave To The Traffic Light (Phish)
4) Dominated Love Slave ( Green Day)
5) Time Waits For No Slave (Napalm Death)
6) Slave to Love (Bryan Ferry)
7) I'm A Slave 4 U (Britney Spears)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs about slavery / slaves


1) I would Be Your Slave (David Bowie)
2) Slave to the Rhythm (Grace Jones)
3) Slave To The Traffic Light (Phish)
4) Dominated Love Slave ( Green Day)
5) Time Waits For No Slave (Napalm Death)
6) Slave to Love (Bryan Ferry)
7) I'm A Slave 4 U (Britney Spears)
8) No Longer Slaves( Jonathan David & Melissa Helser)


----------



## poodlebites

New theme: songs about slavery / slaves


1) I would Be Your Slave (David Bowie)
2) Slave to the Rhythm (Grace Jones)
3) Slave To The Traffic Light (Phish)
4) Dominated Love Slave (Green Day)
5) Time Waits For No Slave (Napalm Death)
6) Slave to Love (Bryan Ferry)
7) I'm A Slave 4 U (Britney Spears)
8) No Longer Slaves (Jonathan David & Melissa Helser)
9) New Wave Slave (Big Boys)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: songs about slavery / slaves


1) I would Be Your Slave (David Bowie)
2) Slave to the Rhythm (Grace Jones)
3) Slave To The Traffic Light (Phish)
4) Dominated Love Slave (Green Day)
5) Time Waits For No Slave (Napalm Death)
6) Slave to Love (Bryan Ferry)
7) I'm A Slave 4 U (Britney Spears)
8) No Longer Slaves (Jonathan David & Melissa Helser)
9) New Wave Slave (Big Boys)
10) Molasses to Rum (to slaves) from 1776 (Sherman Edwards)

New Theme: Songs about the subway or that mention the subway

1) Sub-Rosa Subway (Klaatu)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Songs about the subway or that mention the subway

1) Sub-Rosa Subway (Klaatu)
2) Don't Sleep in the Subway( Petula Clark)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme: Songs about the subway or that mention the subway

1) Sub-Rosa Subway (Klaatu)
2) Don't Sleep in the Subway( Petula Clark)
3) Sound of Silence (Simon and Garfunkel)




"The words of the prophets are written on the subway walls"


----------



## poodlebites

New Theme: Songs about the subway or that mention the subway

1) Sub-Rosa Subway (Klaatu)
2) Don't Sleep in the Subway( Petula Clark)
3) Sound of Silence (Simon and Garfunkel)
4) Subway Transmission (Zen Guerrilla)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Songs about the subway or that mention the subway

1) Sub-Rosa Subway (Klaatu)
2) Don't Sleep in the Subway( Petula Clark)
3) Sound of Silence (Simon and Garfunkel)
4) Subway Transmission (Zen Guerrilla)
5) Take the A Train (by Duke Ellington)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Songs about the subway or that mention the subway

1) Sub-Rosa Subway (Klaatu)
2) Don't Sleep in the Subway( Petula Clark)
3) Sound of Silence (Simon and Garfunkel)
4) Subway Transmission (Zen Guerrilla)
5) Take the A Train (by Duke Ellington)
6) The Lamb Lies Down On Broadway (Genesis)


----------



## D Smith

New Theme: Songs about the subway or that mention the subway

1) Sub-Rosa Subway (Klaatu)
2) Don't Sleep in the Subway( Petula Clark)
3) Sound of Silence (Simon and Garfunkel)
4) Subway Transmission (Zen Guerrilla)
5) Take the A Train (by Duke Ellington)
6) The Lamb Lies Down On Broadway (Genesis)
7) M.T.A. (Kingston Trio)


----------



## pianozach

New Theme: Songs about the subway or that mention the subway

1) Sub-Rosa Subway (Klaatu)
2) Don't Sleep in the Subway( Petula Clark)
3) Sound of Silence (Simon and Garfunkel)
4) Subway Transmission (Zen Guerrilla)
5) Take the A Train (by Duke Ellington)
6) The Lamb Lies Down On Broadway (Genesis)
7) M.T.A. (Kingston Trio)
8) Two Lonely Hearts (On The Subway) (Me'Shell Ndegéocello)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Songs about the subway or that mention the subway

1) Sub-Rosa Subway (Klaatu)
2) Don't Sleep in the Subway( Petula Clark)
3) Sound of Silence (Simon and Garfunkel)
4) Subway Transmission (Zen Guerrilla)
5) Take the A Train (by Duke Ellington)
6) The Lamb Lies Down On Broadway (Genesis)
7) M.T.A. (Kingston Trio)
8) Two Lonely Hearts (On The Subway) (Me'Shell Ndegéocello)
9) Who Are You (Who) "I staggered back to the Underground and the breeze blew back my hair"


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Songs about the subway or that mention the subway

1) Sub-Rosa Subway (Klaatu)
2) Don't Sleep in the Subway( Petula Clark)
3) Sound of Silence (Simon and Garfunkel)
4) Subway Transmission (Zen Guerrilla)
5) Take the A Train (by Duke Ellington)
6) The Lamb Lies Down On Broadway (Genesis)
7) M.T.A. (Kingston Trio)
8) Two Lonely Hearts (On The Subway) (Me'Shell Ndegéocello)
9) Who Are You (Who) "I staggered back to the Underground and the breeze blew back my hair"
10) Down In The Tube Station At Midnight (The Jam )


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Songs about blood or that mention the word blood .


1)Bad Blood ( Neil Sedaka)


----------



## pianozach

New Theme: Songs about blood or that mention the word blood .

1) Bad Blood (Neil Sedaka)
2) Damned For All Time/Blood Money fr. Jesus Christ Superstar (A. Lloyd Webber/T. Rice)


----------



## poodlebites

New Theme: Songs about blood or that mention the word blood .

1) Bad Blood (Neil Sedaka)
2) Damned For All Time/Blood Money fr. Jesus Christ Superstar (A. Lloyd Webber/T. Rice)
3) Sucks Blood (The Oh Sees)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Songs about blood or that mention the word blood .

1) Bad Blood (Neil Sedaka)
2) Damned For All Time/Blood Money fr. Jesus Christ Superstar (A. Lloyd Webber/T. Rice)
3) Sucks Blood (The Oh Sees)
4) Mexican Blood ( Thin Lizzy)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New Theme: Songs about blood or that mention the word blood .

1) Bad Blood (Neil Sedaka)
2) Damned For All Time/Blood Money fr. Jesus Christ Superstar (A. Lloyd Webber/T. Rice)
3) Sucks Blood (The Oh Sees)
4) Mexican Blood ( Thin Lizzy)
5) Blood Cracks Open the Ground (Satyricon)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme: Songs about blood or that mention the word blood .

1) Bad Blood (Neil Sedaka)
2) Damned For All Time/Blood Money fr. Jesus Christ Superstar (A. Lloyd Webber/T. Rice)
3) Sucks Blood (The Oh Sees)
4) Mexican Blood ( Thin Lizzy)
5) Blood Cracks Open the Ground (Satyricon)
6) Raining Blood (Slayer)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Songs about blood or that mention the word blood .

1) Bad Blood (Neil Sedaka)
2) Damned For All Time/Blood Money fr. Jesus Christ Superstar (A. Lloyd Webber/T. Rice)
3) Sucks Blood (The Oh Sees)
4) Mexican Blood ( Thin Lizzy)
5) Blood Cracks Open the Ground (Satyricon)
6) Raining Blood (Slayer)
7) Blood on Blood (Bon Jovi)


----------



## Room2201974

New Theme: Songs about blood or that mention the word blood .

1) Bad Blood (Neil Sedaka)
2) Damned For All Time/Blood Money fr. Jesus Christ Superstar (A. Lloyd Webber/T. Rice)
3) Sucks Blood (The Oh Sees)
4) Mexican Blood ( Thin Lizzy)
5) Blood Cracks Open the Ground (Satyricon)
6) Raining Blood (Slayer)
7) Blood on Blood (Bon Jovi)
8) Sunday Bloody Sunday (U2)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New Theme: Songs about blood or that mention the word blood .

1) Bad Blood (Neil Sedaka)
2) Damned For All Time/Blood Money fr. Jesus Christ Superstar (A. Lloyd Webber/T. Rice)
3) Sucks Blood (The Oh Sees)
4) Mexican Blood ( Thin Lizzy)
5) Blood Cracks Open the Ground (Satyricon)
6) Raining Blood (Slayer)
7) Blood on Blood (Bon Jovi)
8) Sunday Bloody Sunday (U2)
9) Sabbath Bloody Sabbath (Black Sabbath)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Songs about blood or that mention the word blood .

1) Bad Blood (Neil Sedaka)
2) Damned For All Time/Blood Money fr. Jesus Christ Superstar (A. Lloyd Webber/T. Rice)
3) Sucks Blood (The Oh Sees)
4) Mexican Blood ( Thin Lizzy)
5) Blood Cracks Open the Ground (Satyricon)
6) Raining Blood (Slayer)
7) Blood on Blood (Bon Jovi)
8) Sunday Bloody Sunday (U2)
9) Sabbath Bloody Sabbath (Black Sabbath)
10) High Blood Pressure( Gene Vincent)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Songs about radio or that mention the word radio


1) Radio song ( R.E.M)


----------



## Room2201974

New Theme: Songs about radio or that mention the word radio


1) Radio song ( R.E.M)
2) Radio Nowhere (Bruce Springsteen)


----------



## pianozach

New Theme: Songs about radio or that mention the word radio


1) Radio song ( R.E.M)
2) Radio Nowhere (Bruce Springsteen)
3) Devil's Radio (George Harrison)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Songs about radio or that mention the word radio


1) Radio song ( R.E.M)
2) Radio Nowhere (Bruce Springsteen)
3) Devil's Radio (George Harrison)
4) Radio Ga Ga ( Queen )


----------



## Room2201974

New Theme: Songs about radio or that mention the word radio


1) Radio song ( R.E.M)
2) Radio Nowhere (Bruce Springsteen)
3) Devil's Radio (George Harrison)
4) Radio Ga Ga ( Queen )
5) Video Killed The Radio Star (Buggles)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Songs about radio or that mention the word radio


1) Radio song ( R.E.M)
2) Radio Nowhere (Bruce Springsteen)
3) Devil's Radio (George Harrison)
4) Radio Ga Ga ( Queen )
5) Video Killed The Radio Star (Buggles) ( restored the clash)


----------



## Open Book

New Theme: Songs about radio or that mention the word radio


1) Radio song ( R.E.M)
2) Radio Nowhere (Bruce Springsteen)
3) Devil's Radio (George Harrison)
4) Radio Ga Ga ( Queen )
5) Video Killed The Radio Star (Buggles) ( restored the clash)
6) Radio Free Europe (R.E.M.)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New Theme: Songs about radio or that mention the word radio


1) Radio song ( R.E.M)
2) Radio Nowhere (Bruce Springsteen)
3) Devil's Radio (George Harrison)
4) Radio Ga Ga ( Queen )
5) Video Killed The Radio Star (Buggles) ( restored the clash)
6) Radio Free Europe (R.E.M.)
7) On The Radio (Donna Summer)


----------



## Room2201974

New Theme: Songs about radio or that mention the word radio


1) Radio song ( R.E.M)
2) Radio Nowhere (Bruce Springsteen)
3) Devil's Radio (George Harrison)
4) Radio Ga Ga ( Queen )
5) Video Killed The Radio Star (Buggles) ( restored the clash)
6) Radio Free Europe (R.E.M.)
7) On The Radio (Donna Summer)
8) WOLD (Harry Chapin)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Songs about radio or that mention the word radio


1) Radio song ( R.E.M)
2) Radio Nowhere (Bruce Springsteen)
3) Devil's Radio (George Harrison)
4) Radio Ga Ga ( Queen )
5) Video Killed The Radio Star (Buggles) ( restored the clash)
6) Radio Free Europe (R.E.M.)
7) On The Radio (Donna Summer)
8) WOLD (Harry Chapin)
9) Turn up the Radio ( Madonna)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Songs about radio or that mention the word radio


1) Radio song ( R.E.M)
2) Radio Nowhere (Bruce Springsteen)
3) Devil's Radio (George Harrison)
4) Radio Ga Ga ( Queen )
5) Video Killed The Radio Star (Buggles) ( restored the clash)
6) Radio Free Europe (R.E.M.)
7) On The Radio (Donna Summer)
8) WOLD (Harry Chapin)
9) Turn up the Radio ( Madonna)
10) Radio, Radio (Elvis Costello)

New theme: songs that name a character from a comic strip or comic book, preferably in the title.

1) Superman (Kinks)


----------



## Art Rock

missed by a second or so.....................


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs that name a character from a comic strip or comic book, preferably in the title.

1) Superman (Kinks)
2) O Superman (Laurie Anderson)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs that name a character from a comic strip or comic book, preferably in the title.

1) Superman (Kinks)
2) O Superman (Laurie Anderson)
3) Spider-Man Theme ( Ramones)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs that name a character from a comic strip or comic book, preferably in the title.

1) Superman (Kinks)
2) O Superman (Laurie Anderson)
3) Spider-Man Theme ( Ramones)
4) Charlie Brown (Coasters)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs that name a character from a comic strip or comic book, preferably in the title.

1) Superman (Kinks)
2) O Superman (Laurie Anderson)
3) Spider-Man Theme ( Ramones)
4) Charlie Brown (Coasters)
5) Snoopy versus the Red Baron (The Royal Guardsmen)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme: songs that name a character from a comic strip or comic book, preferably in the title.

1) Superman (Kinks)
2) O Superman (Laurie Anderson)
3) Spider-Man Theme ( Ramones)
4) Charlie Brown (Coasters)
5) Snoopy versus the Red Baron (The Royal Guardsmen)
6) Sunshine Superman (Donovan)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: songs that name a character from a comic strip or comic book, preferably in the title.

1) Superman (Kinks)
2) O Superman (Laurie Anderson)
3) Spider-Man Theme ( Ramones)
4) Charlie Brown (Coasters)
5) Snoopy versus the Red Baron (The Royal Guardsmen)
6) Sunshine Superman (Donovan)
7) Batman (Naked City)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs that name a character from a comic strip or comic book, preferably in the title.

1) Superman (Kinks)
2) O Superman (Laurie Anderson)
3) Spider-Man Theme ( Ramones)
4) Charlie Brown (Coasters)
5) Snoopy versus the Red Baron (The Royal Guardsmen)
6) Sunshine Superman (Donovan)
7) Batman (Naked City)
8) Flash (Queen)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: songs that name a character from a comic strip or comic book, preferably in the title.

1) Superman (Kinks)
2) O Superman (Laurie Anderson)
3) Spider-Man Theme ( Ramones)
4) Magneto and Titanium Man (Paul McCartney and Wings)


----------



## Room2201974

(Thread clean up)

New theme: songs that name a character from a comic strip or comic book, preferably in the title.

1) Superman (Kinks)
2) O Superman (Laurie Anderson)
3) Spider-Man Theme ( Ramones)
4) Charlie Brown (Coasters)
5) Snoopy versus the Red Baron (The Royal Guardsmen)
6) Sunshine Superman (Donovan)
7) Batman (Naked City)
8) Flash (Queen)
9) Magneto and Titanium Man (Paul McCartney and Wings)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs that name a character from a comic strip or comic book, preferably in the title.

1) Superman (Kinks)
2) O Superman (Laurie Anderson)
3) Spider-Man Theme ( Ramones)
4) Charlie Brown (Coasters)
5) Snoopy versus the Red Baron (The Royal Guardsmen)
6) Sunshine Superman (Donovan)
7) Batman (Naked City)
8) Flash (Queen)
9) Magneto and Titanium Man (Paul McCartney and Wings)
10) Alley Oop (Hollywood Argyles)

New theme: baked goods, preferably in the title.

1) Cherry Pie (Warrant)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: baked goods, preferably in the title.

1) Cherry Pie (Warrant)
2) Bread and butter (The Newbeats )


----------



## Open Book

New theme: baked goods, preferably in the title.

1) Cherry Pie (Warrant)
2) Bread and butter (The Newbeats )
3) I'm a Little Cookie (Claudia Schmidt)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: baked goods, preferably in the title.

1) Cherry Pie (Warrant)
2) Bread and butter (The Newbeats )
3) I'm a Little Cookie (Claudia Schmidt)
4) I Like Pie, I Like Cake, But I Like You Best Of All (California Ramblers )


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: baked goods, preferably in the title.

1) Cherry Pie (Warrant)
2) Bread and butter (The Newbeats )
3) I'm a Little Cookie (Claudia Schmidt)
4) I Like Pie, I Like Cake, But I Like You Best Of All (California Ramblers )
5) Roll Over Beethoven (Chuck Berry)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: baked goods, preferably in the title.

1) Cherry Pie (Warrant)
2) Bread and butter (The Newbeats )
3) I'm a Little Cookie (Claudia Schmidt)
4) I Like Pie, I Like Cake, But I Like You Best Of All (California Ramblers )
5) Roll Over Beethoven (Chuck Berry)
6) Honey Pie (Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: 
preferably in the title.

1) Cherry Pie (Warrant)
2) Bread and butter (The Newbeats )
3) I'm a Little Cookie (Claudia Schmidt)
4) I Like Pie, I Like Cake, But I Like You Best Of All (California Ramblers )
5) Roll Over Beethoven (Chuck Berry)
6) Honey Pie (Beatles)
7) Strawberry Cake (Johnny Cash )


----------



## ldiat

1) Cherry Pie (Warrant)
2) Bread and butter (The Newbeats )
3) I'm a Little Cookie (Claudia Schmidt)
4) I Like Pie, I Like Cake, But I Like You Best Of All (California Ramblers )
5) Roll Over Beethoven (Chuck Berry)
6) Honey Pie (Beatles)
7) Strawberry Cake (Johnny Cash )
8) Strawberry Fields Forever,The Beatles


----------



## pianozach

New theme: baked goods, preferably in the title.


1) Cherry Pie (Warrant)
2) Bread and butter (The Newbeats )
3) I'm a Little Cookie (Claudia Schmidt)
4) I Like Pie, I Like Cake, But I Like You Best Of All (California Ramblers )
5) Roll Over Beethoven (Chuck Berry)
6) Honey Pie (Beatles)
7) Strawberry Cake (Johnny Cash)
8) Strawberry Fields Forever (The Beatles)
9) Chocolate Cake (Crowded House)


----------



## Art Rock

^ unless I'm missing something, Strawberry Fields does not fit the theme.


New theme: baked goods, preferably in the title.

1) Cherry Pie (Warrant)
2) Bread and butter (The Newbeats )
3) I'm a Little Cookie (Claudia Schmidt)
4) I Like Pie, I Like Cake, But I Like You Best Of All (California Ramblers )
5) Roll Over Beethoven (Chuck Berry)
6) Honey Pie (Beatles)
7) Strawberry Cake (Johnny Cash )
8) Chocolate Cake (Crowded House)


----------



## poodlebites

New theme: baked goods, preferably in the title.

1) Cherry Pie (Warrant)
2) Bread and butter (The Newbeats )
3) I'm a Little Cookie (Claudia Schmidt)
4) I Like Pie, I Like Cake, But I Like You Best Of All (California Ramblers )
5) Roll Over Beethoven (Chuck Berry)
6) Honey Pie (Beatles)
7) Strawberry Cake (Johnny Cash )
8) Chocolate Cake (Crowded House)
9) Cake Shop (Swell Maps)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: baked goods, preferably in the title.

1) Cherry Pie (Warrant)
2) Bread and butter (The Newbeats )
3) I'm a Little Cookie (Claudia Schmidt)
4) I Like Pie, I Like Cake, But I Like You Best Of All (California Ramblers )
5) Roll Over Beethoven (Chuck Berry)
6) Honey Pie (Beatles)
7) Strawberry Cake (Johnny Cash )
8) Chocolate Cake (Crowded House)
9) Cake Shop (Swell Maps)
10) Our Last Summer (ABBA)


"Paris restaurants - Our last summer - Morning croissants"


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: British cities and villages except London (preferably in title but lyrics accepted, no repeats)

1) Luton to Lisbon (Fischer Z)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: British cities and villages except London (preferably in title but lyrics accepted, no repeats)

1) Luton to Lisbon (Fischer Z)
2) The White Cliffs of Dover ( Vera Lynn)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: British cities and villages except London (preferably in title but lyrics accepted, no repeats)

1) Luton to Lisbon (Fischer Z)
2) The White Cliffs of Dover ( Vera Lynn)
3) Military Madness (Graham Nash) - Blackpool


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: British cities and villages except London (preferably in title but lyrics accepted, no repeats)

1) Luton to Lisbon (Fischer Z)
2) The White Cliffs of Dover ( Vera Lynn)
3) Military Madness (Graham Nash) - Blackpool
4) The Battle of Epping Forest - Genesis


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: British cities and villages except London (preferably in title but lyrics accepted, no repeats)

1) Luton to Lisbon (Fischer Z)
2) The White Cliffs of Dover ( Vera Lynn)
3) Military Madness (Graham Nash) - Blackpool
4) The Battle of Epping Forest - Genesis
5) Liverpool Lullaby ( Cilla Black )


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: British cities and villages except London (preferably in title but lyrics accepted, no repeats)

1) Luton to Lisbon (Fischer Z)
2) The White Cliffs of Dover ( Vera Lynn)
3) Military Madness (Graham Nash) - Blackpool
4) The Battle of Epping Forest - Genesis
5) Liverpool Lullaby ( Cilla Black )
6) Pulling Mussels (Squeeze) - Camber


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: British cities and villages except London (preferably in title but lyrics accepted, no repeats)

1) Luton to Lisbon (Fischer Z)
2) The White Cliffs of Dover ( Vera Lynn)
3) Military Madness (Graham Nash) - Blackpool
4) The Battle of Epping Forest - Genesis
5) Liverpool Lullaby ( Cilla Black )
6) Pulling Mussels (Squeeze) - Camber
7) Streets of Sorrow/Birmingham Six (the Pogues)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: British cities and villages except London (preferably in title but lyrics accepted, no repeats)

1) Luton to Lisbon (Fischer Z)
2) The White Cliffs of Dover ( Vera Lynn)
3) Military Madness (Graham Nash) - Blackpool
4) The Battle of Epping Forest - Genesis
5) Liverpool Lullaby ( Cilla Black )
6) Pulling Mussels (Squeeze) - Camber
7) Streets of Sorrow/Birmingham Six (the Pogues)
8) Belfast ( Elton John)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: British cities and villages except London (preferably in title but lyrics accepted, no repeats)

1) Luton to Lisbon (Fischer Z)
2) The White Cliffs of Dover ( Vera Lynn)
3) Military Madness (Graham Nash) - Blackpool
4) The Battle of Epping Forest - Genesis
5) Liverpool Lullaby ( Cilla Black )
6) Pulling Mussels (Squeeze) - Camber
7) Streets of Sorrow/Birmingham Six (the Pogues)
8) Belfast (Elton John)
9) Mull of Kintyre (Paul McCartney and Wings)


----------



## Art Rock

I don't think Mull of Kintyre fits the theme. Next poster, please continue with #9.


----------



## Open Book

New theme: British cities and villages except London (preferably in title but lyrics accepted, no repeats)

1) Luton to Lisbon (Fischer Z)
2) The White Cliffs of Dover ( Vera Lynn)
3) Military Madness (Graham Nash) - Blackpool
4) The Battle of Epping Forest - Genesis
5) Liverpool Lullaby ( Cilla Black )
6) Pulling Mussels (Squeeze) - Camber
7) Streets of Sorrow/Birmingham Six (the Pogues)
8) Belfast (Elton John)
9) Winchester Cathedral (The New Vaudville Band)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: British cities and villages except London (preferably in title but lyrics accepted, no repeats)

1) Luton to Lisbon (Fischer Z)
2) The White Cliffs of Dover ( Vera Lynn)
3) Military Madness (Graham Nash) - Blackpool
4) The Battle of Epping Forest - Genesis
5) Liverpool Lullaby ( Cilla Black )
6) Pulling Mussels (Squeeze) - Camber
7) Streets of Sorrow/Birmingham Six (the Pogues)
8) Belfast (Elton John)
9) Winchester Cathedral (The New Vaudville Band)
10) Manchester (The Beautiful South)


Anyone can start a new theme.


----------



## Art Rock

No-one? How about:


New theme: shapes from geometry (must be in title)

1) Circle of life (Elton John)


----------



## Room2201974

I'm notoriously bad at picking themes.


New theme: shapes from geometry (must be in title)

1) Circle of life (Elton John)
2) Hip To Be Square (Huey Lewis and the News)


----------



## pianozach

Art Rock said:


> I don't think Mull of Kintyre fits the theme. Next poster, please continue with #9.


I figured if Belfast was OK, then so is Kintyre. There's a lighthouse there, eh?


----------



## pianozach

New theme: shapes from geometry (must be in title)

1) Circle of life (Elton John)
2) Hip To Be Square (Huey Lewis and the News)
3) Parallel Lines (Todd Rundgren)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: shapes from geometry (must be in title)

1) Circle of life (Elton John)
2) Hip To Be Square (Huey Lewis and the News)
3) Parallel Lines (Todd Rundgren)
4) Crescent Moon (Cowboy Junkies) I'm sorry, but I googled and found out something. Listened to the Cowboy Junkies in my early 20's


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: shapes from geometry (must be in title)

1) Circle of life (Elton John)
2) Hip To Be Square (Huey Lewis and the News)
3) Parallel Lines (Todd Rundgren)
4) Crescent Moon (Cowboy Junkies)
5) Will It Go Round In Circles (Billy Preston)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: shapes from geometry (must be in title)

1) Circle of life (Elton John)
2) Hip To Be Square (Huey Lewis and the News)
3) Parallel Lines (Todd Rundgren)
4) Crescent Moon (Cowboy Junkies)
5) Will It Go Round In Circles (Billy Preston)
6) Pyramid Song (Radiohead)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: shapes from geometry (must be in title)

1) Circle of life (Elton John)
2) Hip To Be Square (Huey Lewis and the News)
3) Parallel Lines (Todd Rundgren)
4) Crescent Moon (Cowboy Junkies)
5) Will It Go Round In Circles (Billy Preston)
6) Pyramid Song (Radiohead)
7) Circle The Wagons (Darkthrone)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme: shapes from geometry (must be in title)

1) Circle of life (Elton John)
2) Hip To Be Square (Huey Lewis and the News)
3) Parallel Lines (Todd Rundgren)
4) Crescent Moon (Cowboy Junkies)
5) Will It Go Round In Circles (Billy Preston)
6) Pyramid Song (Radiohead)
7) Circle The Wagons (Darkthrone)
8) Bizarre Love Triangle (New Order)


----------



## bharbeke

New theme: shapes from geometry (must be in title)

1) Circle of life (Elton John)
2) Hip To Be Square (Huey Lewis and the News)
3) Parallel Lines (Todd Rundgren)
4) Crescent Moon (Cowboy Junkies)
5) Will It Go Round In Circles (Billy Preston)
6) Pyramid Song (Radiohead)
7) Circle The Wagons (Darkthrone)
8) Bizarre Love Triangle (New Order)
9) Full Circle (Dolly Parton)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: shapes from geometry (must be in title)

1) Circle of life (Elton John)
2) Hip To Be Square (Huey Lewis and the News)
3) Parallel Lines (Todd Rundgren)
4) Crescent Moon (Cowboy Junkies)
5) Will It Go Round In Circles (Billy Preston)
6) Pyramid Song (Radiohead)
7) Circle The Wagons (Darkthrone)
8) Bizarre Love Triangle (New Order)
9) Full Circle (Dolly Parton)
10) Full Circle (The Byrds)

New theme - songs written for and about other band members - excluding The Beatles.

1) Fallen Angel (Robbie Robertson)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme - songs written for and about other band members - excluding The Beatles.

1) Fallen Angel (Robbie Robertson)
2) Go Your Own Way (Fleetwood Mac)


----------



## pianozach

New theme - songs written for and about other band members - excluding The Beatles.

1) Fallen Angel (Robbie Robertson)
2) Go Your Own Way (Fleetwood Mac)
3) Sultans of Swing (Dire Straits)


----------



## Open Book

New theme - songs written for and about other band members - excluding The Beatles.

1) Fallen Angel (Robbie Robertson)
2) Go Your Own Way (Fleetwood Mac)
3) Sultans of Swing (Dire Straits)
4) Shine On You Crazy Diamond (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Aren't the items on this list supposed to be about members of the same band? If so, from what I've read, I don't think the Dire Straits song qualifies.


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme - songs written for and about other band members - excluding The Beatles.

1) Fallen Angel (Robbie Robertson)
2) Go Your Own Way (Fleetwood Mac)
3) Sultans of Swing (Dire Straits)
4) Shine On You Crazy Diamond (Pink Floyd)
5) My Love (Wings)


----------



## pianozach

Starving Wolf said:


> Aren't the items on this list supposed to be about members of the same band? If so, from what I've read, I don't think the Dire Straits song qualifies.


_Oh, OK. I stand corrected.

I always assumed that they were singing about a romanticized version of themselves, much like Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band is a fictional version of the Beatles themselves, or Ziggy Stardust being an alter ego of David Bowie.

Here's a correct list, with a new addition . . . . 
_
New theme - songs written for and about other band members - excluding The Beatles.

1) Fallen Angel (Robbie Robertson)
2) Go Your Own Way (Fleetwood Mac)
3) Shine On You Crazy Diamond (Pink Floyd)
4) My Love (Wings)
5) For Michael Collins, Jeffrey and Me (Jethro Tull)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme - songs written for and about other band members - excluding The Beatles.

1) Fallen Angel (Robbie Robertson)
2) Go Your Own Way (Fleetwood Mac)
3) Shine On You Crazy Diamond (Pink Floyd)
4) My Love (Wings)
5) For Michael Collins, Jeffrey and Me (Jethro Tull)
6) English Trees (Crowded House)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme - songs written for and about other band members - excluding The Beatles.

1) Fallen Angel (Robbie Robertson)
2) Go Your Own Way (Fleetwood Mac)
3) Shine On You Crazy Diamond (Pink Floyd)
4) My Love (Wings)
5) For Michael Collins, Jeffrey and Me (Jethro Tull)
6) English Trees (Crowded House)
7) Creeque Alley (Mamas and Papas)


----------



## bharbeke

New theme - songs written for and about other band members - excluding The Beatles.

1) Fallen Angel (Robbie Robertson)
2) Go Your Own Way (Fleetwood Mac)
3) Shine On You Crazy Diamond (Pink Floyd)
4) My Love (Wings)
5) For Michael Collins, Jeffrey and Me (Jethro Tull)
6) English Trees (Crowded House)
7) Creeque Alley (Mamas and Papas)
8) Easy Money (Brad Paisley)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme - songs written for and about other band members - excluding The Beatles.

1) Fallen Angel (Robbie Robertson)
2) Go Your Own Way (Fleetwood Mac)
3) Shine On You Crazy Diamond (Pink Floyd)
4) My Love (Wings)
5) For Michael Collins, Jeffrey and Me (Jethro Tull)
6) English Trees (Crowded House)
7) Creeque Alley (Mamas and Papas)
8) Easy Money (Brad Paisley)
9) Charlie Don't Cheat (SOD)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme - songs written for and about other band members - excluding The Beatles.

1) Fallen Angel (Robbie Robertson)
2) Go Your Own Way (Fleetwood Mac)
3) Shine On You Crazy Diamond (Pink Floyd)
4) My Love (Wings)
5) For Michael Collins, Jeffrey and Me (Jethro Tull)
6) English Trees (Crowded House)
7) Creeque Alley (Mamas and Papas)
8) Easy Money (Brad Paisley)
9) Charlie Don't Cheat (SOD)
10) Spooky's Day Off (Swinging Soul Machine)

A Dutch band. Spooky was their singer, and when the band decided to release an instrumental track as a single, they called it Spooky's Day Off. It was their biggest hit.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: the world of fashion (any way is fine)

1) Fashion (David Bowie)


----------



## bharbeke

New theme: the world of fashion (any way is fine)

1) Fashion (David Bowie)
2) Sharp Dressed Man (ZZ Top)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: the world of fashion (any way is fine)

1) Fashion (David Bowie)
2) Sharp Dressed Man (ZZ Top)
3) Dedicated Follower of Fashion (The Kinks)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: the world of fashion (any way is fine)

1) Fashion (David Bowie)
2) Sharp Dressed Man (ZZ Top)
3) Dedicated Follower of Fashion (The Kinks)
4) Vogue (Madonna)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: the world of fashion (any way is fine)

1) Fashion (David Bowie)
2) Sharp Dressed Man (ZZ Top)
3) Dedicated Follower of Fashion (The Kinks)
4) Vogue (Madonna)
5) All Tomorrow’s Parties (The Velvet Underground and Nico)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: the world of fashion (any way is fine)

1) Fashion (David Bowie)
2) Sharp Dressed Man (ZZ Top)
3) Dedicated Follower of Fashion (The Kinks)
4) Vogue (Madonna)
5) All Tomorrow’s Parties (The Velvet Underground and Nico)
6) Supermodel (RuPaul)


----------



## D Smith

New theme: the world of fashion (any way is fine)

1) Fashion (David Bowie)
2) Sharp Dressed Man (ZZ Top)
3) Dedicated Follower of Fashion (The Kinks)
4) Vogue (Madonna)
5) All Tomorrow’s Parties (The Velvet Underground and Nico)
6) Supermodel (RuPaul)
7) Top Hat, White Tie and Tails (Fred Astaire)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: the world of fashion (any way is fine)

1) Fashion (David Bowie)
2) Sharp Dressed Man (ZZ Top)
3) Dedicated Follower of Fashion (The Kinks)
4) Vogue (Madonna)
5) All Tomorrow’s Parties (The Velvet Underground and Nico)
6) Supermodel (RuPaul)
7) Top Hat, White Tie and Tails (Fred Astaire)
8) Girls In Their Summer Clothes (Bruce Springsteen)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: the world of fashion (any way is fine)

1) Fashion (David Bowie)
2) Sharp Dressed Man (ZZ Top)
3) Dedicated Follower of Fashion (The Kinks)
4) Vogue (Madonna)
5) All Tomorrow’s Parties (The Velvet Underground and Nico)
6) Supermodel (RuPaul)
7) Top Hat, White Tie and Tails (Fred Astaire)
8) Girls In Their Summer Clothes (Bruce Springsteen)
9) I'm Too Sexy (Right Said Fred)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: the world of fashion (any way is fine)

1) Fashion (David Bowie)
2) Sharp Dressed Man (ZZ Top)
3) Dedicated Follower of Fashion (The Kinks)
4) Vogue (Madonna)
5) All Tomorrow’s Parties (The Velvet Underground and Nico)
6) Supermodel (RuPaul)
7) Top Hat, White Tie and Tails (Fred Astaire)
8) Girls In Their Summer Clothes (Bruce Springsteen)
9) I'm Too Sexy (Right Said Fred)
10) She's Got The Look ( Roxette )


----------



## Rogerx

New them: songs about mistake. 

1) Won't Get Fooled Again ( The Who)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New them: songs about mistake. 

1) Won't Get Fooled Again ( The Who)
2) It's A Mistake (Men At Work)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: songs about a mistake.

1) Won't Get Fooled Again ( The Who)
2) It's A Mistake (Men At Work)
3) Laughing (David Crosby)


----------



## Rogerx

New them: songs about mistake.

1) Won't Get Fooled Again ( The Who)
2) It's A Mistake (Men At Work)
3) Laughing (David Crosby)
4) My Mistake -Was To Love You (Diana Ross & Marvin Gaye)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs about a mistake.

1) Won't Get Fooled Again ( The Who)
2) It's A Mistake (Men At Work)
3) Laughing (David Crosby)
4) My Mistake -Was To Love You (Diana Ross & Marvin Gaye)
5) I Lost On Jeopardy (Weird Al Yankovic)


----------



## KenOC

I won't mention the _French Mistake_ from the finale of Blazing Saddles...


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs about a mistake.

1) Won't Get Fooled Again ( The Who)
2) It's A Mistake (Men At Work)
3) Laughing (David Crosby)
4) My Mistake -Was To Love You (Diana Ross & Marvin Gaye)
5) I Lost On Jeopardy (Weird Al Yankovic)
6) I Will Survive (Gloria Gaynor)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs about a mistake.

1) Won't Get Fooled Again ( The Who)
2) It's A Mistake (Men At Work)
3) Laughing (David Crosby)
4) My Mistake -Was To Love You (Diana Ross & Marvin Gaye)
5) I Lost On Jeopardy (Weird Al Yankovic)
6) I Will Survive (Gloria Gaynor)
7) No Mistake About It (Gordon Lightfoot)


----------



## poodlebites

New theme: songs about a mistake.

1) Won't Get Fooled Again (The Who)
2) It's A Mistake (Men At Work)
3) Laughing (David Crosby)
4) My Mistake -Was To Love You (Diana Ross & Marvin Gaye)
5) I Lost On Jeopardy (Weird Al Yankovic)
6) I Will Survive (Gloria Gaynor)
7) No Mistake About It (Gordon Lightfoot)
8) The Same Mistake (Dolly Mixture)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs about a mistake.

1) Won't Get Fooled Again (The Who)
2) It's A Mistake (Men At Work)
3) Laughing (David Crosby)
4) My Mistake -Was To Love You (Diana Ross & Marvin Gaye)
5) I Lost On Jeopardy (Weird Al Yankovic)
6) I Will Survive (Gloria Gaynor)
7) No Mistake About It (Gordon Lightfoot)
8) The Same Mistake (Dolly Mixture)
9) My Favorite Mistake (Sheryl Crow)


----------



## bharbeke

New theme: songs about a mistake.

1) Won't Get Fooled Again (The Who)
2) It's A Mistake (Men At Work)
3) Laughing (David Crosby)
4) My Mistake -Was To Love You (Diana Ross & Marvin Gaye)
5) I Lost On Jeopardy (Weird Al Yankovic)
6) I Will Survive (Gloria Gaynor)
7) No Mistake About It (Gordon Lightfoot)
8) The Same Mistake (Dolly Mixture)
9) My Favorite Mistake (Sheryl Crow)
10) Oops! I Did It Again (Britney Spears)


----------



## bharbeke

New theme: songs with colorful titles

1) Chasin' That Neon Rainbow (Alan Jackson)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs with colorful titles

1) Chasin' That Neon Rainbow (Alan Jackson)
2) She 's A Rainbow (Rolling Stones)


----------



## Art Rock

We've done a series of game about blue, red, and so on. I suggest to choose songs that specify "colors" (unspecified) directly or indirectly.


----------



## senza sordino

New theme: songs with colorful titles

1) Chasin' That Neon Rainbow (Alan Jackson)
2) She 's A Rainbow (Rolling Stones)
3) Colours (Donovan)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: songs with colorful titles

1) Chasin' That Neon Rainbow (Alan Jackson)
2) She 's A Rainbow (Rolling Stones)
3) Colours (Donovan)
4) Coat of Many Colors (Dolly Parton)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs with colorful titles

1) Chasin' That Neon Rainbow (Alan Jackson)
2) She 's A Rainbow (Rolling Stones)
3) Colours (Donovan)
4) Coat of Many Colors (Dolly Parton)
5) Any Colour You Like (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: songs with colorful titles

1) Chasin' That Neon Rainbow (Alan Jackson)
2) She 's A Rainbow (Rolling Stones)
3) Colours (Donovan)
4) Coat of Many Colors (Dolly Parton)
5) Any Colour You Like (Pink Floyd)
6) Tiptoe Through the Tulips (Tiny Tim)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: songs with colorful titles

1) Chasin' That Neon Rainbow (Alan Jackson)
2) She 's A Rainbow (Rolling Stones)
3) Colours (Donovan)
4) Coat of Many Colors (Dolly Parton)
5) Any Colour You Like (Pink Floyd)
6) Tiptoe Through the Tulips (Tiny Tim)
7) Fancy Colours (Chicago)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs with colorful titles

1) Chasin' That Neon Rainbow (Alan Jackson)
2) She 's A Rainbow (Rolling Stones)
3) Colours (Donovan)
4) Coat of Many Colors (Dolly Parton)
5) Any Colour You Like (Pink Floyd)
6) Tiptoe Through the Tulips (Tiny Tim)
7) Fancy Colours (Chicago)
8) Joseph and the Amazing Technicolor Dreamcoat ( Jason Donovan)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs with colorful titles

1) Chasin' That Neon Rainbow (Alan Jackson)
2) She 's A Rainbow (Rolling Stones)
3) Colours (Donovan)
4) Coat of Many Colors (Dolly Parton)
5) Any Colour You Like (Pink Floyd)
6) Tiptoe Through the Tulips (Tiny Tim)
7) Fancy Colours (Chicago)
8) Joseph and the Amazing Technicolor Dreamcoat ( Jason Donovan)
9) Somewhere Over the Rainbow (Israel Kamakawiwoʻole)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs with colorful titles

1) Chasin' That Neon Rainbow (Alan Jackson)
2) She 's A Rainbow (Rolling Stones)
3) Colours (Donovan)
4) Coat of Many Colors (Dolly Parton)
5) Any Colour You Like (Pink Floyd)
6) Tiptoe Through the Tulips (Tiny Tim)
7) Fancy Colours (Chicago)
8) Joseph and the Amazing Technicolor Dreamcoat ( Jason Donovan)
9) Somewhere Over the Rainbow (Israel Kamakawiwoʻole)
10) Color My World (Chicago)

Valentine's Day is next Friday. Time to think about getting sweets for your sweetie. 

New theme: candy or chocolate, preferably in the title.

1) I Want Candy (Bow Wow Wow)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: candy or chocolate, preferably in the title.

1) I Want Candy (Bow Wow Wow)
2) Chocolate Salty Balls (South Park Chef)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: candy or chocolate, preferably in the title.

1) I Want Candy (Bow Wow Wow)
2) Chocolate Salty Balls (South Park Chef)
3) Candy Store Rock( Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: candy or chocolate, preferably in the title.

1) I Want Candy (Bow Wow Wow)
2) Chocolate Salty Balls (South Park Chef)
3) Candy Store Rock( Led Zeppelin)
4) Candy-O (Cars)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: candy or chocolate, preferably in the title.

1) I Want Candy (Bow Wow Wow)
2) Chocolate Salty Balls (South Park Chef)
3) Candy Store Rock( Led Zeppelin)
4) Candy-O (Cars)
5) The Candy Man (Sammy Davis Jr)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: candy or chocolate, preferably in the title.

1) I Want Candy (Bow Wow Wow)
2) Chocolate Salty Balls (South Park Chef)
3) Candy Store Rock( Led Zeppelin)
4) Candy-O (Cars)
5) The Candy Man (Sammy Davis Jr)
6) Chocolate Cake ( Crowded House)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: candy or chocolate, preferably in the title.

1) I Want Candy (Bow Wow Wow)
2) Chocolate Salty Balls (South Park Chef)
3) Candy Store Rock( Led Zeppelin)
4) Candy-O (Cars)
5) The Candy Man (Sammy Davis Jr)
6) Chocolate Cake ( Crowded House)
7) Candy Girl (Four Seasons)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: candy or chocolate, preferably in the title.

1) I Want Candy (Bow Wow Wow)
2) Chocolate Salty Balls (South Park Chef)
3) Candy Store Rock( Led Zeppelin)
4) Candy-O (Cars)
5) The Candy Man (Sammy Davis Jr)
6) Chocolate Cake ( Crowded House)
7) Candy Girl (Four Seasons)
8) My Boy Lollipop (Millie Small)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: candy or chocolate, preferably in the title.

1) I Want Candy (Bow Wow Wow)
2) Chocolate Salty Balls (South Park Chef)
3) Candy Store Rock( Led Zeppelin)
4) Candy-O (Cars)
5) The Candy Man (Sammy Davis Jr)
6) Chocolate Cake ( Crowded House)
7) Candy Girl (Four Seasons)
8) My Boy Lollipop (Millie Small)
9 )Morphine & Chocolate ( 4 Non Blondes )


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: candy or chocolate, preferably in the title.

1) I Want Candy (Bow Wow Wow)
2) Chocolate Salty Balls (South Park Chef)
3) Candy Store Rock( Led Zeppelin)
4) Candy-O (Cars)
5) The Candy Man (Sammy Davis Jr)
6) Chocolate Cake ( Crowded House)
7) Candy Girl (Four Seasons)
8) My Boy Lollipop (Millie Small)
9 )Morphine & Chocolate ( 4 Non Blondes )
10) Chocolate Jesus (Tom Waits)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: something broken

1) Broken Bicycles (Tom Waits)


----------



## bharbeke

New theme: something broken

1) Broken Bicycles (Tom Waits)
2) A Broken Wing (Martina McBride)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: something broken

1) Broken Bicycles (Tom Waits)
2) A Broken Wing (Martina McBride)
3) Something Just Broke, from Assassins (Stephen Sondheim)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: something broken

1) Broken Bicycles (Tom Waits)
2) A Broken Wing (Martina McBride)
3) Something Just Broke, from Assassins (Stephen Sondheim)
3) Broken Arrow (Robbie Robertson)


----------



## senza sordino

New theme: something broken

1) Broken Bicycles (Tom Waits)
2) A Broken Wing (Martina McBride)
3) Something Just Broke, from Assassins (Stephen Sondheim)
4) Broken Arrow (Robbie Robertson)
5) Morning Has Broken (Cat Stevens)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: something broken

1) Broken Bicycles (Tom Waits)
2) A Broken Wing (Martina McBride)
3) Something Just Broke, from Assassins (Stephen Sondheim)
4) Broken Arrow (Robbie Robertson)
5) Morning Has Broken (Cat Stevens)
6) Broken Wings (Mr Mister)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: something broken

1) Broken Bicycles (Tom Waits)
2) A Broken Wing (Martina McBride)
3) Something Just Broke, from Assassins (Stephen Sondheim)
4) Broken Arrow (Robbie Robertson)
5) Morning Has Broken (Cat Stevens)
6) Broken Wings (Mr Mister)
7) Some Broken Hearts Never Mend (Telly 'Kojak' Savalas)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: something broken

1) Broken Bicycles (Tom Waits)
2) A Broken Wing (Martina McBride)
3) Something Just Broke, from Assassins (Stephen Sondheim)
4) Broken Arrow (Robbie Robertson)
5) Morning Has Broken (Cat Stevens)
6) Broken Wings (Mr Mister)
7) Some Broken Hearts Never Mend (Telly 'Kojak' Savalas)
8) What Becomes of the Brokenhearted (Jimmy Ruffin)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: something broken

1) Broken Bicycles (Tom Waits)
2) A Broken Wing (Martina McBride)
3) Something Just Broke, from Assassins (Stephen Sondheim)
4) Broken Arrow (Robbie Robertson)
5) Morning Has Broken (Cat Stevens)
6) Broken Wings (Mr Mister)
7) Some Broken Hearts Never Mend (Telly 'Kojak' Savalas)
8) What Becomes of the Brokenhearted (Jimmy Ruffin)
9) How Can You Mend a Broken Heart (The Bee Gees)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: something broken

1) Broken Bicycles (Tom Waits)
2) A Broken Wing (Martina McBride)
3) Something Just Broke, from Assassins (Stephen Sondheim)
4) Broken Arrow (Robbie Robertson)
5) Morning Has Broken (Cat Stevens)
6) Broken Wings (Mr Mister)
7) Some Broken Hearts Never Mend (Telly 'Kojak' Savalas)
8) What Becomes of the Brokenhearted (Jimmy Ruffin)
9) How Can You Mend a Broken Heart (The Bee Gees)
10) Walking On Broken Glass (Annie Lenox)

New theme: ring(s), preferably in the title.

1) This Diamond Ring (Gary Lews & The Playboys)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: ring(s), preferably in the title.

1) This Diamond Ring (Gary Lews & The Playboys)
2) Letting the Telephone Ring (Ani DeFranco)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: ring(s), preferably in the title.

1) This Diamond Ring (Gary Lews & The Playboys)
2) Letting the Telephone Ring (Ani DeFranco)
3) Ring My Bell (Anita Ward)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: ring(s), preferably in the title.

1) This Diamond Ring (Gary Lews & The Playboys)
2) Letting the Telephone Ring (Ani DeFranco)
3) Ring My Bell (Anita Ward)
4) Ring Out, Solstice Bells ( Jethro Tull )


----------



## Open Book

New theme: ring(s), preferably in the title.

1) This Diamond Ring (Gary Lews & The Playboys)
2) Letting the Telephone Ring (Ani DeFranco)
3) Ring My Bell (Anita Ward)
4) Ring Out, Solstice Bells ( Jethro Tull )
5) Ring of Fire (Johnny Cash)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: ring(s), preferably in the title.

1) This Diamond Ring (Gary Lews & The Playboys)
2) Letting the Telephone Ring (Ani DeFranco)
3) Ring My Bell (Anita Ward)
4) Ring Out, Solstice Bells ( Jethro Tull )
5) Ring of Fire (Johnny Cash)
6) Single Ladies (Put a Ring on It) (Beyoncé)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: ring(s), preferably in the title.

1) This Diamond Ring (Gary Lews & The Playboys)
2) Letting the Telephone Ring (Ani DeFranco)
3) Ring My Bell (Anita Ward)
4) Ring Out, Solstice Bells ( Jethro Tull )
5) Ring of Fire (Johnny Cash)
6) Single Ladies (Put a Ring on It) (Beyoncé)
7 ) Ring-a-Ding Ding! (Frank Sinatra)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: ring(s), preferably in the title.

1) This Diamond Ring (Gary Lews & The Playboys)
2) Letting the Telephone Ring (Ani DeFranco)
3) Ring My Bell (Anita Ward)
4) Ring Out, Solstice Bells ( Jethro Tull )
5) Ring of Fire (Johnny Cash)
6) Single Ladies (Put a Ring on It) (Beyoncé)
7 Ring-a-Ding Ding! (Frank Sinatra)
8) Ring, Ring ( ABBA)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: ring(s), preferably in the title.

1) This Diamond Ring (Gary Lews & The Playboys)
2) Letting the Telephone Ring (Ani DeFranco)
3) Ring My Bell (Anita Ward)
4) Ring Out, Solstice Bells ( Jethro Tull )
5) Ring of Fire (Johnny Cash)
6) Single Ladies (Put a Ring on It) (Beyoncé)
7 Ring-a-Ding Ding! (Frank Sinatra)
8) Ring, Ring ( ABBA)
9) This Golden Ring (Fortunes)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: ring(s), preferably in the title.

1) This Diamond Ring (Gary Lews & The Playboys)
2) Letting the Telephone Ring (Ani DeFranco)
3) Ring My Bell (Anita Ward)
4) Ring Out, Solstice Bells ( Jethro Tull )
5) Ring of Fire (Johnny Cash)
6) Single Ladies (Put a Ring on It) (Beyoncé)
7 Ring-a-Ding Ding! (Frank Sinatra)
8) Ring, Ring ( ABBA)
9) This Golden Ring (Fortunes)
10) Ring of Fire ( Johnny Cash)


Feel free for next subject within 30 minutes


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: ring(s), preferably in the title.

1) This Diamond Ring (Gary Lews & The Playboys)
2) Letting the Telephone Ring (Ani DeFranco)
3) Ring My Bell (Anita Ward)
4) Ring Out, Solstice Bells ( Jethro Tull )
5) Ring of Fire (Johnny Cash)
6) Single Ladies (Put a Ring on It) (Beyoncé)
7 Ring-a-Ding Ding! (Frank Sinatra)
8) Ring, Ring ( ABBA)
9) This Golden Ring (Fortunes)
10) 7 Rings (Ariana Grande)

Johnny don't get a double!

new theme: burning!


----------



## Art Rock

new theme: burning!

1) Bridges are Burning (Wally Tax)


----------



## Rogerx

new theme: burning!

1) Bridges are Burning (Wally Tax)
2) Beds Are Burning (Midnight Oil )


----------



## Starving Wolf

new theme: burning!

1) Bridges are Burning (Wally Tax)
2) Beds Are Burning (Midnight Oil )
3) Burning For You (Blue Oyster Cult)


----------



## Open Book

new theme: burning!

1) Bridges are Burning (Wally Tax)
2) Beds Are Burning (Midnight Oil )
3) Burning For You (Blue Oyster Cult)
4) Burning Down the House (Talking Heads)


----------



## Art Rock

new theme: burning!

1) Bridges are Burning (Wally Tax)
2) Beds Are Burning (Midnight Oil )
3) Burning For You (Blue Oyster Cult)
4) Burning Down the House (Talking Heads)
5) Both Ends Burning (Roxy Music)


----------



## Starving Wolf

new theme: burning!

1) Bridges are Burning (Wally Tax)
2) Beds Are Burning (Midnight Oil )
3) Burning For You (Blue Oyster Cult)
4) Burning Down the House (Talking Heads)
5) Both Ends Burning (Roxy Music)
6) Burning Love (Elvis Presley)


----------



## pianozach

_corrected:

2nd #5 moved to #6
_
new theme: burning!

1) Bridges are Burning (Wally Tax)
2) Beds Are Burning (Midnight Oil )
3) Burning For You (Blue Oyster Cult)
4) Burning Down the House (Talking Heads)
5) Both Ends Burning (Roxy Music)
6) Burning Love (Elvis Presley)
7) Burning of the Midnight Lamp (The Jimi Hendrix Experience)


----------



## Art Rock

Already corrected. Thanks.


----------



## Open Book

new theme: burning!

1) Bridges are Burning (Wally Tax)
2) Beds Are Burning (Midnight Oil )
3) Burning For You (Blue Oyster Cult)
4) Burning Down the House (Talking Heads)
5) Both Ends Burning (Roxy Music)
6) Burning Love (Elvis Presley)
7) Burning of the Midnight Lamp (The Jimi Hendrix Experience)
8) Fire Water Burn (Bloodhound Gang)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

new theme: burning!

1) Bridges are Burning (Wally Tax)
2) Beds Are Burning (Midnight Oil )
3) Burning For You (Blue Oyster Cult)
4) Burning Down the House (Talking Heads)
5) Both Ends Burning (Roxy Music)
6) Burning Love (Elvis Presley)
7) Burning of the Midnight Lamp (The Jimi Hendrix Experience)
8) Fire Water Burn (Bloodhound Gang)
9) Freewheel Burning (Judas Priest)


----------



## Starving Wolf

new theme: burning!

1) Bridges are Burning (Wally Tax)
2) Beds Are Burning (Midnight Oil )
3) Burning For You (Blue Oyster Cult)
4) Burning Down the House (Talking Heads)
5) Both Ends Burning (Roxy Music)
6) Burning Love (Elvis Presley)
7) Burning of the Midnight Lamp (The Jimi Hendrix Experience)
8) Fire Water Burn (Bloodhound Gang)
9) Freewheel Burning (Judas Priest)
10) We Didn't Start The Fire (Billy Joel)

New theme: title contains heart(s)

1) Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Yes)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: title contains heart(s)

1) Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Yes)
2) Heart Of Glass (Blondie)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: title contains heart(s)

1) Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Yes)
2) Heart Of Glass (Blondie)
3) Lily, Rosemary, and the Jack of Hearts (Dylan)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: title contains heart(s)

1) Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Yes)
2) Heart Of Glass (Blondie)
3) Lily, Rosemary, and the Jack of Hearts (Dylan)
4) Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band (reprise) (The Beatles)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: title contains heart(s)

1) Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Yes)
2) Heart Of Glass (Blondie)
3) Lily, Rosemary, and the Jack of Hearts (Dylan)
4) Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band (reprise) (The Beatles)
5) Broken Hearts (Living Colour)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains heart(s)

1) Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Yes)
2) Heart Of Glass (Blondie)
3) Lily, Rosemary, and the Jack of Hearts (Dylan)
4) Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band (reprise) (The Beatles)
5) Broken Hearts (Living Colour)
6) Two of Hearts (Stacey Q)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: title contains heart(s)

1) Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Yes)
2) Heart Of Glass (Blondie)
3) Lily, Rosemary, and the Jack of Hearts (Dylan)
4) Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band (reprise) (The Beatles)
5) Broken Hearts (Living Colour)
6) Two of Hearts (Stacey Q)
7) Hearts (Marty Balin)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme: title contains heart(s)

1) Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Yes)
2) Heart Of Glass (Blondie)
3) Lily, Rosemary, and the Jack of Hearts (Dylan)
4) Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band (reprise) (The Beatles)
5) Broken Hearts (Living Colour)
6) Two of Hearts (Stacey Q)
7) Hearts (Marty Balin)
8) Only Love Can Break Your Heart (Neil Young)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: title contains heart(s)

1) Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Yes)
2) Heart Of Glass (Blondie)
3) Lily, Rosemary, and the Jack of Hearts (Dylan)
4) Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band (reprise) (The Beatles)
5) Broken Hearts (Living Colour)
6) Two of Hearts (Stacey Q)
7) Hearts (Marty Balin)
8) Only Love Can Break Your Heart (Neil Young)
9) The Heart Of The Matter (Don Henley)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: title contains heart(s)

1) Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Yes)
2) Heart Of Glass (Blondie)
3) Lily, Rosemary, and the Jack of Hearts (Dylan)
4) Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band (reprise) (The Beatles)
5) Broken Hearts (Living Colour)
6) Two of Hearts (Stacey Q)
7) Hearts (Marty Balin)
8) Only Love Can Break Your Heart (Neil Young)
9) The Heart Of The Matter (Don Henley)
10) Open Your Heart (Human League)

Bedtime for me. Anybody can post the new theme.


----------



## Starving Wolf

What's good for you is good enough for us. 

New theme: bedtime, going to bed/sleep

1) Golden Slumbers (Beatles)


----------



## Room2201974

What's good for you is good enough for us. 

New theme: bedtime, going to bed/sleep

1) Golden Slumbers (Beatles)
2) Sleeps With Angels (Neil Young)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: bedtime, going to bed/sleep

1) Golden Slumbers (Beatles)
2) Sleeps With Angels (Neil Young)
3) I Go to Sleep (The Pretenders)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: bedtime, going to bed/sleep

1) Golden Slumbers (Beatles)
2) Sleeps With Angels (Neil Young)
3) I Go to Sleep (The Pretenders)
4) Enter Sandman (Metallica)


----------



## bharbeke

New theme: bedtime, going to bed/sleep

1) Golden Slumbers (Beatles)
2) Sleeps With Angels (Neil Young)
3) I Go to Sleep (The Pretenders)
4) Enter Sandman (Metallica)
5) Sleepin' on the Foldout (Brad Paisley)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: bedtime, going to bed/sleep

1) Golden Slumbers (Beatles)
2) Sleeps With Angels (Neil Young)
3) I Go to Sleep (The Pretenders)
4) Enter Sandman (Metallica)
5) Sleepin' on the Foldout (Brad Paisley)
6) Love Is Only Sleeping (Monkees)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: bedtime, going to bed/sleep

1) Golden Slumbers (Beatles)
2) Sleeps With Angels (Neil Young)
3) I Go to Sleep (The Pretenders)
4) Enter Sandman (Metallica)
5) Sleepin' on the Foldout (Brad Paisley)
6) Love Is Only Sleeping (Monkees)
7) Dream a little dream of me ( Mama's and the Papa's)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: bedtime, going to bed/sleep

1) Golden Slumbers (Beatles)
2) Sleeps With Angels (Neil Young)
3) I Go to Sleep (The Pretenders)
4) Enter Sandman (Metallica)
5) Sleepin' on the Foldout (Brad Paisley)
6) Love Is Only Sleeping (Monkees)
7) Dream a little dream of me ( Mama's and the Papa's)
8) Mister Sandman (Chordettes)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: bedtime, going to bed/sleep

1) Golden Slumbers (Beatles)
2) Sleeps With Angels (Neil Young)
3) I Go to Sleep (The Pretenders)
4) Enter Sandman (Metallica)
5) Sleepin' on the Foldout (Brad Paisley)
6) Love Is Only Sleeping (Monkees)
7) Dream a little dream of me ( Mama's and the Papa's)
8) Mister Sandman (Chordettes)
9 ) Lullaby in Ragtime ( Harry Nilsson )


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: bedtime, going to bed/sleep

1) Golden Slumbers (Beatles)
2) Sleeps With Angels (Neil Young)
3) I Go to Sleep (The Pretenders)
4) Enter Sandman (Metallica)
5) Sleepin' on the Foldout (Brad Paisley)
6) Love Is Only Sleeping (Monkees)
7) Dream a little dream of me ( Mama's and the Papa's)
8) Mister Sandman (Chordettes)
9) Lullaby in Ragtime (Harry Nilsson)
10) Dreams (Fleetwood Mac)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: machine(s), but not for transport.

1) Welcome to the Machine (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: machine(s), but not for transport.

1) Welcome to the Machine (Pink Floyd)
2) Time Machine (Grand Funk Railroad)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: machine(s), but not for transport.

1) Welcome to the Machine (Pink Floyd)
2) Time Machine (Grand Funk Railroad)
3) Get Up (I Feel Like Being A) Sex Machine (James Brown)


----------



## poodlebites

New theme: machine(s), but not for transport.

1) Welcome to the Machine (Pink Floyd)
2) Time Machine (Grand Funk Railroad)
3) Get Up (I Feel Like Being A) Sex Machine (James Brown)
4) Swinging Machine (Mose Allison)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: machine(s), but not for transport.

1) Welcome to the Machine (Pink Floyd)
2) Time Machine (Grand Funk Railroad)
3) Get Up (I Feel Like Being A) Sex Machine (James Brown)
4) Swinging Machine (Mose Allison)
5) P-Machinery (Propaganda)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: machine(s), but not for transport.

1) Welcome to the Machine (Pink Floyd)
2) Time Machine (Grand Funk Railroad)
3) Get Up (I Feel Like Being A) Sex Machine (James Brown)
4) Swinging Machine (Mose Allison)
5) P-Machinery (Propaganda)
6) Machines (Or Back To Humans)( Queen)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: machine(s), but not for transport.

1) Welcome to the Machine (Pink Floyd)
2) Time Machine (Grand Funk Railroad)
3) Get Up (I Feel Like Being A) Sex Machine (James Brown)
4) Swinging Machine (Mose Allison)
5) P-Machinery (Propaganda)
6) Machines (Or Back To Humans) (Queen)
7) Watching the Wheels (John Lennon)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: machine(s), but not for transport.

1) Welcome to the Machine (Pink Floyd)
2) Time Machine (Grand Funk Railroad)
3) Get Up (I Feel Like Being A) Sex Machine (James Brown)
4) Swinging Machine (Mose Allison)
5) P-Machinery (Propaganda)
6) Machines (Or Back To Humans)( Queen)
7) Watching the Wheels (John Lennon)
8) Cement Mixer (Put-Ti Put-Ti) (Slim Gaillard)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: machine(s), but not for transport.

1) Welcome to the Machine (Pink Floyd)
2) Time Machine (Grand Funk Railroad)
3) Get Up (I Feel Like Being A) Sex Machine (James Brown)
4) Swinging Machine (Mose Allison)
5) P-Machinery (Propaganda)
6) Machines (Or Back To Humans)( Queen)
7) Watching the Wheels (John Lennon)
8) Cement Mixer (Put-Ti Put-Ti) (Slim Gaillard)
9) Bone Machine ( Pixies)


----------



## Starving Wolf

You need to restore Watching The Wheels, which got dropped off again.


----------



## Rogerx

Starving Wolf said:


> You need to restore Watching The Wheels, which got dropped off again.


Done, sorry . ..........................


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: machine(s), but not for transport.

1) Welcome to the Machine (Pink Floyd)
2) Time Machine (Grand Funk Railroad)
3) Get Up (I Feel Like Being A) Sex Machine (James Brown)
4) Swinging Machine (Mose Allison)
5) P-Machinery (Propaganda)
6) Machines (Or Back To Humans)( Queen)
7) Watching the Wheels (John Lennon)
8) Cement Mixer (Put-Ti Put-Ti) (Slim Gaillard)
9) Bone Machine ( Pixies)
10) Combine Harvester (Wurzels)

Someone else can choose the new theme.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs about music instruments ( if we done this, please start a new one)

1)While My Guitar Gently Weeps ( the Beatles )


----------



## Art Rock

We've done it, but we can do another one.

Forbidden songs: 
_1) She Bangs The Drums (The Stone Roses)
2) The guitar man (Bread)
3) Mandolin Rain (Bruce Hornsby and the Range)
4) Mandolin Wind (Rod Stewart)
5) My Guitar Wants To Kill Your Mama (Frank Zappa)
6.) Bang the Drum All Day (Todd Rundgren)
7.) Two Guitars, Bass and Drums (The Young Fresh Fellows)
8.) The Saxophone Song (Kate Bush)
9.) Piano Man (Billy Joel)
10.) Drum + Fife (The Smashing Pumpkins)_


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs about music instruments (part 2)
Forbidden songs in Post 3473.

1)While My Guitar Gently Weeps ( the Beatles )
2) Play Me Like You Play Your Guitar (Duane Eddy)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs about music instruments (part 2)
Forbidden songs in Post 3473.

1)While My Guitar Gently Weeps ( the Beatles )
2) Play Me Like You Play Your Guitar (Duane Eddy)
3) Bang A Gong (Get It On) (T Rex)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: songs about music instruments (part 2)
Forbidden songs in Post 3473.

1)While My Guitar Gently Weeps ( the Beatles )
2) Play Me Like You Play Your Guitar (Duane Eddy)
3) Bang A Gong (Get It On) (T Rex)
4) The Piano Has Been Drinking (Tom Waits)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs about music instruments (part 2)
Forbidden songs in Post 3473.

1)While My Guitar Gently Weeps ( the Beatles )
2) Play Me Like You Play Your Guitar (Duane Eddy)
3) Bang A Gong (Get It On) (T Rex)
4) The Piano Has Been Drinking (Tom Waits)
5) Green Tambourine (Lemon Pipers)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs about music instruments (part 2)
Forbidden songs in Post 3473.

1)While My Guitar Gently Weeps ( the Beatles )
2) Play Me Like You Play Your Guitar (Duane Eddy)
3) Bang A Gong (Get It On) (T Rex)
4) The Piano Has Been Drinking (Tom Waits)
5) Green Tambourine (Lemon Pipers)
6) Mister Bass Man (Johnny Cynbal)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: songs about music instruments (part 2)
Forbidden songs in Post 3473.

1)While My Guitar Gently Weeps ( the Beatles )
2) Play Me Like You Play Your Guitar (Duane Eddy)
3) Bang A Gong (Get It On) (T Rex)
4) The Piano Has Been Drinking (Tom Waits)
5) Green Tambourine (Lemon Pipers)
6) Mister Bass Man (Johnny Cynbal)
7) Squeeze Box (The Who)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs about music instruments (part 2)
Forbidden songs in Post 3473.

1)While My Guitar Gently Weeps ( the Beatles )
2) Play Me Like You Play Your Guitar (Duane Eddy)
3) Bang A Gong (Get It On) (T Rex)
4) The Piano Has Been Drinking (Tom Waits)
5) Green Tambourine (Lemon Pipers)
6) Mister Bass Man (Johnny Cynbal)
7) Squeeze Box (The Who)
8) Tubular Bells (Mike Oldfield)


----------



## bharbeke

New theme: songs about music instruments (part 2)
Forbidden songs in Post 3473.

1)While My Guitar Gently Weeps ( the Beatles )
2) Play Me Like You Play Your Guitar (Duane Eddy)
3) Bang A Gong (Get It On) (T Rex)
4) The Piano Has Been Drinking (Tom Waits)
5) Green Tambourine (Lemon Pipers)
6) Mister Bass Man (Johnny Cynbal)
7) Squeeze Box (The Who)
8) Tubular Bells (Mike Oldfield)
9) Girls with Guitars (Wynonna)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: songs about music instruments (part 2)
Forbidden songs in Post 3473.

1)While My Guitar Gently Weeps ( the Beatles )
2) Play Me Like You Play Your Guitar (Duane Eddy)
3) Bang A Gong (Get It On) (T Rex)
4) The Piano Has Been Drinking (Tom Waits)
5) Green Tambourine (Lemon Pipers)
6) Mister Bass Man (Johnny Cynbal)
7) Squeeze Box (The Who)
8) Tubular Bells (Mike Oldfield)
9) Girls with Guitars (Wynonna)
10) Fiddle About (The Who)

New theme: songs with "country" in the title
1) Country Honk (Rolling Stones)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs with "country" in the title
1) Country Honk (Rolling Stones)
2) Going Up The Country (Canned Heat)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: songs with "country" in the title

1) Country Honk (Rolling Stones)
2) Going Up The Country (Canned Heat)
3) Message From the Country (The Move)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs with "country" in the title

1) Country Honk (Rolling Stones)
2) Going Up The Country (Canned Heat)
3) Message From the Country (The Move)
4) A Little Bit Country, A Little Bit Rock 'N Roll (Donny & Marie Osmond)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs with "country" in the title

1) Country Honk (Rolling Stones)
2) Going Up The Country (Canned Heat)
3) Message From the Country (The Move)
4) A Little Bit Country, A Little Bit Rock 'N Roll (Donny & Marie Osmond)
5) Take Me Home Country Roads( John Denver)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs with "country" in the title

1) Country Honk (Rolling Stones)
2) Going Up The Country (Canned Heat)
3) Message From the Country (The Move)
4) A Little Bit Country, A Little Bit Rock 'N Roll (Donny & Marie Osmond)
5) Take Me Home Country Roads( John Denver)
6) Thank God I'm A Country Boy (John Denver)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs with "country" in the title

1) Country Honk (Rolling Stones)
2) Going Up The Country (Canned Heat)
3) Message From the Country (The Move)
4) A Little Bit Country, A Little Bit Rock 'N Roll (Donny & Marie Osmond)
5) Take Me Home Country Roads( John Denver)
6) Thank God I'm A Country Boy (John Denver)
7) A Country Boy Can Survive (Hank Williams, Jr.)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs with "country" in the title

1) Country Honk (Rolling Stones)
2) Going Up The Country (Canned Heat)
3) Message From the Country (The Move)
4) A Little Bit Country, A Little Bit Rock 'N Roll (Donny & Marie Osmond)
5) Take Me Home Country Roads( John Denver)
6) Thank God I'm A Country Boy (John Denver)
7) A Country Boy Can Survive (Hank Williams, Jr.)
8) Country House (Blur)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs with "country" in the title

1) Country Honk (Rolling Stones)
2) Going Up The Country (Canned Heat)
3) Message From the Country (The Move)
4) A Little Bit Country, A Little Bit Rock 'N Roll (Donny & Marie Osmond)
5) Take Me Home Country Roads( John Denver)
6) Thank God I'm A Country Boy (John Denver)
7) A Country Boy Can Survive (Hank Williams, Jr.)
8) Country House (Blur)
9) Take Me Back to the Country ( Dolly Parton)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: songs with "country" in the title

1) Country Honk (Rolling Stones)
2) Going Up The Country (Canned Heat)
3) Message From the Country (The Move)
4) A Little Bit Country, A Little Bit Rock 'N Roll (Donny & Marie Osmond)
5) Take Me Home Country Roads( John Denver)
6) Thank God I'm A Country Boy (John Denver)
7) A Country Boy Can Survive (Hank Williams, Jr.)
8) Country House (Blur)
9) Take Me Back to the Country (Dolly Parton)
10) Queen and Country (Jethro Tull)

New Theme

Songs where the first two notes of the vocal melody are an octave leap up or down.

1) Somewhere Over the Rainbow (Judy Garland)


----------



## Art Rock

Bump. It's been 8 hours. Any takers?


----------



## Rogerx

I am sorry, I can remember songs etc but this is beyond me.


----------



## Starving Wolf

Same here. This theme is beyond me.


----------



## bharbeke

https://open.spotify.com/playlist/1TVjHGZme1y5PytNAGWU6n

After a search, I found the above playlist on Spotify. I don't know which of those are true octaves and which are the close calls just from a look, though.

New theme: Trains

1) Catch Your Train (Scorpions)

Is there a list of themes that have already been used? I can look through the pages if I need to, but I don't want to reinvent the wheel if someone already has a master list.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Trains

1) Catch Your Train (Scorpions)
2) Crazy Train (Ozzy Osbourne)


----------



## Art Rock

The Search Thread option is a quick way to find out whether a theme has been used before. We have done trains twice. We can do a third, but then these songs are not allowed:

_1) Last Train to London (ELO)
2) Train In Vain (The Clash)
3) Southbound Train (Crosby/Nash)
4) Peace Train"( by Yusuf/ Cat Stevens)
5) It takes a lot to laugh, it takes a train to cry (Bob Dylan)
6)Hear My Train A Comin' ( Jimi Hendrix)
7) Two Trains (Little Feat)
8) Train Kept A-Rollin (Tiny Bradshaw)
9) Trains and boats and plains (Billy J Kramer and the Dakotas)
10) Midnight Train To Georgia - Gladys Knight & the Pips.

1. Casey Jones (Greatful Dead)
2. Marrakesh Express (Crosby, Stills and Nash)
3. CRAZY TRAIN (Ozzy)
4. The City of New Orleans (Arlo Guthrie)
5.) On the Atchison, Topeka and the Santa Fe (Judy Garland)
6.) Two Trains (Little Feat)
7.) The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down (The Band or Joan Baez)
8.) It Takes A Lot To Laugh, It Takes A Train To Cry (Bob Dylan)
9.) Southbound Train (Crosby & Nash)
10.) Peace Train (Cat Stevens)_


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Trains [3]
Forbidden songs in post 3497.

1) Catch Your Train (Scorpions)
2) I'm a Train (Albert Hammond)

Time to link to the post on rules and suggestions for this game once more: link.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I almost remembered saying Crazy Train before...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Trains [3]
Forbidden songs in post 3497.

1) Catch Your Train (Scorpions)
2) I'm a Train (Albert Hammond)
3) Night Train (Guns n Roses)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Trains [3]
Forbidden songs in post 3497.

1) Catch Your Train (Scorpions)
2) I'm a Train (Albert Hammond)
3) Night Train (Guns n Roses)
4) Train Song (Phish)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Trains [3]
Forbidden songs in post 3497.

1) Catch Your Train (Scorpions)
2) I'm a Train (Albert Hammond)
3) Night Train (Guns n Roses)
4) Train Song (Phish)
5) Trains (Porcupine Tree)

By the way, this is my favourite band of recent decades.


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Trains [3]
Forbidden songs in post 3497.

1) Catch Your Train (Scorpions)
2) I'm a Train (Albert Hammond)
3) Night Train (Guns n Roses)
4) Train Song (Phish)
5) Trains (Porcupine Tree)
6) Chattanooga Choo Choo (The Andrews Sisters)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Trains [3]
Forbidden songs in post 3497.

1) Catch Your Train (Scorpions)
2) I'm a Train (Albert Hammond)
3) Night Train (Guns n Roses)
4) Train Song (Phish)
5) Trains (Porcupine Tree)
6) Chattanooga Choo Choo (The Andrews Sisters) 
7) Long Train Runnin' (Doobie Brothers)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Trains [3]
Forbidden songs in post 3497.

1) Catch Your Train (Scorpions)
2) I'm a Train (Albert Hammond)
3) Night Train (Guns n Roses)
4) Train Song (Phish)
5) Trains (Porcupine Tree)
6) Chattanooga Choo Choo (The Andrews Sisters)
7) Long Train Runnin' (Doobie Brothers)
8) Love Train (O'Jays)


----------



## Bwv 1080

New theme: Trains [3]
Forbidden songs in post 3497.

1) Catch Your Train (Scorpions)
2) I'm a Train (Albert Hammond)
3) Night Train (Guns n Roses)
4) Train Song (Phish)
5) Trains (Porcupine Tree)
6) Chattanooga Choo Choo (The Andrews Sisters)
7) Long Train Runnin' (Doobie Brothers)
8) Love Train (O'Jays)
9) Train, Train (Blackfoot)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Trains [3]
Forbidden songs in post 3497.

1) Catch Your Train (Scorpions)
2) I'm a Train (Albert Hammond)
3) Night Train (Guns n Roses)
4) Train Song (Phish)
5) Trains (Porcupine Tree)
6) Chattanooga Choo Choo (The Andrews Sisters)
7) Long Train Runnin' (Doobie Brothers)
8) Love Train (O'Jays)
9) Train, Train (Blackfoot)
10) Downtown Train (Tom Waits)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Thats crazy (train)!

New theme: CRAZY

1) Crazy Little Thing Called Love (Queen)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: CRAZY

1) Crazy Little Thing Called Love (Queen)
2) Crazy (Gnarls Barkley)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: CRAZY

1) Crazy Little Thing Called Love (Queen)
2) Crazy (Gnarls Barkley)
3) Crazy (Mud)



A completely different song....


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: CRAZY

1) Crazy Little Thing Called Love (Queen)
2) Crazy (Gnarls Barkley)
3) Crazy (Mud)
4) Crazy (Patsy Cline)


Also a completely different song.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: CRAZY

1) Crazy Little Thing Called Love (Queen)
2) Crazy (Gnarls Barkley)
3) Crazy (Mud)
4) Crazy (Patsy Cline)
5) Crazy (Aerosmith)


Also a completely different song.


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: CRAZY

1) Crazy Little Thing Called Love (Queen)
2) Crazy (Gnarls Barkley)
3) Crazy (Mud)
4) Crazy (Patsy Cline)
5) Crazy (Aerosmith)
6) Let's Go Crazy (Prince)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: CRAZY

1) Crazy Little Thing Called Love (Queen)
2) Crazy (Gnarls Barkley)
3) Crazy (Mud)
4) Crazy (Patsy Cline)
5) Crazy (Aerosmith)
6) Let's Go Crazy (Prince)
7) The Day That Curly Billy Shot Down Crazy Sam McGee (The Hollies)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: CRAZY

1) Crazy Little Thing Called Love (Queen)
2) Crazy (Gnarls Barkley)
3) Crazy (Mud)
4) Crazy (Patsy Cline)
5) Crazy (Aerosmith)
6) Let's Go Crazy (Prince)
7) The Day That Curly Billy Shot Down Crazy Sam McGee (The Hollies)
8) Crazy Love (Poco)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: CRAZY

1) Crazy Little Thing Called Love (Queen)
2) Crazy (Gnarls Barkley)
3) Crazy (Mud)
4) Crazy (Patsy Cline)
5) Crazy (Aerosmith)
6) Let's Go Crazy (Prince)
7) The Day That Curly Billy Shot Down Crazy Sam McGee (The Hollies)
8) Crazy Love (Poco)
9) She Drives Me Crazy (Fine Young Cannibals)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: CRAZY

1) Crazy Little Thing Called Love (Queen)
2) Crazy (Gnarls Barkley)
3) Crazy (Mud)
4) Crazy (Patsy Cline)
5) Crazy (Aerosmith)
6) Let's Go Crazy (Prince)
7) The Day That Curly Billy Shot Down Crazy Sam McGee (The Hollies)
8) Crazy Love (Poco)
9) She Drives Me Crazy (Fine Young Cannibals)
10) Crazy Babies (Ozzy Osbourne)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Feel free to choose a new theme!


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains listen or listening.

1) Listen To The Music (Doobie Brothers)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: title contains listen or listening.

1) Listen To The Music (Doobie Brothers)
2) Listen to What the Man Said (Paul McCartney)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains listen or listening.

1) Listen To The Music (Doobie Brothers)
2) Listen to What the Man Said (Paul McCartney)
3) Listen To Your Heart (Roxette)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains listen or listening.

1) Listen To The Music (Doobie Brothers)
2) Listen to What the Man Said (Paul McCartney)
3) Listen To Your Heart (Roxette)
4) Don't Listen to Linda (The Monkees )


----------



## Open Book

New theme: title contains listen or listening.

1) Listen To The Music (Doobie Brothers)
2) Listen to What the Man Said (Paul McCartney)
3) Listen To Your Heart (Roxette)
4) Don't Listen to Linda (The Monkees )
5) Hark! The Herald Angels Sing (Nat King Cole)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains listen or listening.

1) Listen To The Music (Doobie Brothers)
2) Listen to What the Man Said (Paul McCartney)
3) Listen To Your Heart (Roxette)
4) Don't Listen to Linda (The Monkees )
5) Hark! The Herald Angels Sing (Nat King Cole)
6) See Me, Feel Me / Listening to You (Who)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains listen or listening.

1) Listen To The Music (Doobie Brothers)
2) Listen to What the Man Said (Paul McCartney)
3) Listen To Your Heart (Roxette)
4) Don't Listen to Linda (The Monkees )
5) Hark! The Herald Angels Sing (Nat King Cole)
6) See Me, Feel Me / Listening to You (Who)
7) Stop Look And Listen ( Donna Summer)


----------



## pianozach

pianozach said:


> New Theme
> 
> Songs where the first two notes of the vocal melody are an octave leap up or down.
> 
> 1) Somewhere Over the Rainbow (Judy Garland)





Art Rock said:


> Bump. It's been 8 hours. Any takers?


Sad.

Bali Hai from South Pacific
Yo Ho It's Off to Work We go from Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs
Singing In the Rain
The Christmas Song (Chestnuts Roasting on an Open Fire)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: title contains listen or listening.

1) Listen To The Music (Doobie Brothers)
2) Listen to What the Man Said (Paul McCartney)
3) Listen To Your Heart (Roxette)
4) Don't Listen to Linda (The Monkees )
5) Hark! The Herald Angels Sing (Nat King Cole)
6) See Me, Feel Me / Listening to You (Who)
7) Stop Look And Listen (Donna Summer)
8) "Oh, gentlemen listen, I pray" from Trial By Jury (Gilbert & Sullivan)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains listen or listening.

1) Listen To The Music (Doobie Brothers)
2) Listen to What the Man Said (Paul McCartney)
3) Listen To Your Heart (Roxette)
4) Don't Listen to Linda (The Monkees )
5) Hark! The Herald Angels Sing (Nat King Cole)
6) See Me, Feel Me / Listening to You (Who)
7) Stop Look And Listen (Donna Summer)
8) "Oh, gentlemen listen, I pray" from Trial By Jury (Gilbert & Sullivan)
9) Listen to Your Heartbeat ( Gary Moore)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: title contains listen or listening.

1) Listen To The Music (Doobie Brothers)
2) Listen to What the Man Said (Paul McCartney)
3) Listen To Your Heart (Roxette)
4) Don't Listen to Linda (The Monkees )
5) Hark! The Herald Angels Sing (Nat King Cole)
6) See Me, Feel Me / Listening to You (Who)
7) Stop Look And Listen (Donna Summer)
8) "Oh, gentlemen listen, I pray" from Trial By Jury (Gilbert & Sullivan)
9) Listen to Your Heartbeat (Gary Moore)
10) Listen (Julian Lennon)


----------



## pianozach

New theme
Songs with a pastry in the title.

1) Jelly Roll (Blue Murder)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme
Songs with a pastry in the title.

1) Jelly Roll (Blue Murder)
2) Nobody In Town Can Bake A Sweet Jelly Roll (Bessie Smith )


----------



## Art Rock

We've recently done a similar theme:

New theme: baked goods, preferably in the title.

_1) Cherry Pie (Warrant)
2) Bread and butter (The Newbeats )
3) I'm a Little Cookie (Claudia Schmidt)
4) I Like Pie, I Like Cake, But I Like You Best Of All (California Ramblers )
5) Roll Over Beethoven (Chuck Berry)
6) Honey Pie (Beatles)
7) Strawberry Cake (Johnny Cash )
8) Chocolate Cake (Crowded House)
9) Cake Shop (Swell Maps)
10) Our Last Summer (ABBA)_

Let's not use these again, OK?


----------



## Art Rock

New theme
Songs with a pastry in the title.
Disallowed songs in post 3532.

1) Jelly Roll (Blue Murder)
2) Nobody In Town Can Bake A Sweet Jelly Roll (Bessie Smith )


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme
Songs with a pastry in the title.
Disallowed songs in post 3532.

1) Jelly Roll (Blue Murder)
2) Nobody In Town Can Bake A Sweet Jelly Roll (Bessie Smith )
3) Pretzel Logic (Steely Dan)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme
Songs with a pastry in the title.
Disallowed songs in post 3532.

1) Jelly Roll (Blue Murder)
2) Nobody In Town Can Bake A Sweet Jelly Roll (Bessie Smith )
3) Pretzel Logic (Steely Dan)
4) Custard Pie ( Led Zeppelin)


----------



## bharbeke

New theme
Songs with a pastry in the title.
Disallowed songs in post 3532.

1) Jelly Roll (Blue Murder)
2) Nobody In Town Can Bake A Sweet Jelly Roll (Bessie Smith)
3) Pretzel Logic (Steely Dan)
4) Custard Pie (Led Zeppelin)
5) American Pie (Don McLean)

I have something of a personal animosity for the song. In two out of the three Garth Brooks shows I've attended, he ended the concert with American Pie. If an artist ends the show with a song not their own, I prefer for it to at least be an upbeat song. Even if the rest of the show is great, it still ends things on a bit of a sour note.


----------



## Room2201974

In a way, this is like playing some sort of card game. And if the game is "played correctly," kudos, in the form of likes, may be given for the song that is a favorite of another player or perhaps may be an unusual out of the norm selection. With that in mind, I am forced to play: 

New theme
Songs with a pastry in the title.
Disallowed songs in post 3532.

1) Jelly Roll (Blue Murder)
2) Nobody In Town Can Bake A Sweet Jelly Roll (Bessie Smith)
3) Pretzel Logic (Steely Dan)
4) Custard Pie (Led Zeppelin)
5) American Pie (Don McLean)
6) "C" Is For Cookie (Cookie Monster)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme
Songs with a pastry in the title.
Disallowed songs in post 3532.

1) Jelly Roll (Blue Murder)
2) Nobody In Town Can Bake A Sweet Jelly Roll (Bessie Smith)
3) Pretzel Logic (Steely Dan)
4) Custard Pie (Led Zeppelin)
5) American Pie (Don McLean)
6) "C" Is For Cookie (Cookie Monster)
7) Roll With It (Oasis)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme
Songs with a pastry in the title.
Disallowed songs in post 3532.

1) Jelly Roll (Blue Murder)
2) Nobody In Town Can Bake A Sweet Jelly Roll (Bessie Smith)
3) Pretzel Logic (Steely Dan)
4) Custard Pie (Led Zeppelin)
5) American Pie (Don McLean)
6) "C" Is For Cookie (Cookie Monster)
7) Roll With It (Oasis)
8) Pie In The Sky (Ani Difranco, Utah Phillips)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme
Songs with a pastry in the title.
Disallowed songs in post 3532.

1) Jelly Roll (Blue Murder)
2) Nobody In Town Can Bake A Sweet Jelly Roll (Bessie Smith)
3) Pretzel Logic (Steely Dan)
4) Custard Pie (Led Zeppelin)
5) American Pie (Don McLean)
6) "C" Is For Cookie (Cookie Monster)
7) Roll With It (Oasis)
8) Pie In The Sky (Ani Difranco, Utah Phillips)
9) Pancake (Tori Amos)


Does that count as pastry? If not, just skip this one.


----------



## Josquin13

I'll accept pancakes as a pastry. An old pastry.

New theme
Songs with a pastry in the title.
Disallowed songs in post 3532.

1) Jelly Roll (Blue Murder)
2) Nobody In Town Can Bake A Sweet Jelly Roll (Bessie Smith)
3) Pretzel Logic (Steely Dan)
4) Custard Pie (Led Zeppelin)
5) American Pie (Don McLean)
6) "C" Is For Cookie (Cookie Monster)
7) Roll With It (Oasis)
8) Pie In The Sky (Ani Difranco, Utah Phillips)
9) Pancake (Tori Amos)
10) Cake (The B-52s)

New Theme - Loneliness

1) Lonely People (America)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New Theme - Loneliness

1) Lonely People (America)
2) F****n' Alone (Iggy Pop)


----------



## bharbeke

New Theme - Loneliness

1) Lonely People (America)
2) F****n' Alone (Iggy Pop)
3) She Used to Be Mine (Brooks & Dunn)

They don't sing it live much anymore, but when they did, Ronnie Dunn sounded amazing and elevated it above the studio version quite a bit.


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme - Loneliness

1) Lonely People (America)
2) F****n' Alone (Iggy Pop)
3) She Used to Be Mine (Brooks & Dunn)
4) Cup of Coffee (Garbage)

Absolutely love this song about a broken up relationship.


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme - Loneliness

1) Lonely People (America)
2) F****n' Alone (Iggy Pop)
3) She Used to Be Mine (Brooks & Dunn)
4) Cup of Coffee (Garbage)
5) Solitaire (Neil Sedaka)


----------



## Open Book

New Theme - Loneliness

1) Lonely People (America)
2) F****n' Alone (Iggy Pop)
3) She Used to Be Mine (Brooks & Dunn)
4) Cup of Coffee (Garbage)
5) Solitaire (Neil Sedaka)
6) Eleanor Rigby (The Beatles)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New Theme - Loneliness

1) Lonely People (America)
2) F****n' Alone (Iggy Pop)
3) She Used to Be Mine (Brooks & Dunn)
4) Cup of Coffee (Garbage)
5) Solitaire (Neil Sedaka)
6) Eleanor Rigby (The Beatles)
7) Nothingness (Living Colour)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme - Loneliness

1) Lonely People (America)
2) F****n' Alone (Iggy Pop)
3) She Used to Be Mine (Brooks & Dunn)
4) Cup of Coffee (Garbage)
5) Solitaire (Neil Sedaka)
6) Eleanor Rigby (The Beatles)
7) Nothingness (Living Colour)
8) Only The Lonely (Motels)


----------



## Room2201974

New Theme - Loneliness

1) Lonely People (America)
2) F****n' Alone (Iggy Pop)
3) She Used to Be Mine (Brooks & Dunn)
4) Cup of Coffee (Garbage)
5) Solitaire (Neil Sedaka)
6) Eleanor Rigby (The Beatles)
7) Nothingness (Living Colour)
8) Only The Lonely (Motels)
9) The Loner (Neil Young)


----------



## Open Book

New Theme - Loneliness

1) Lonely People (America)
2) F****n' Alone (Iggy Pop)
3) She Used to Be Mine (Brooks & Dunn)
4) Cup of Coffee (Garbage)
5) Solitaire (Neil Sedaka)
6) Eleanor Rigby (The Beatles)
7) Nothingness (Living Colour)
8) Only The Lonely (Motels)
9) The Loner (Neil Young)
10) Owner of a Lonely Heart (Yes)

New theme: "Run" or "Running" in the title

1) Run For Your Life (The Beatles)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: "Run" or "Running" in the title

1) Run For Your Life (The Beatles)
2) Running On Empty (Jackson Browne)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: "Run" or "Running" in the title

1) Run For Your Life (The Beatles)
2) Running On Empty (Jackson Browne)
3) Run To The Hills (Iron Maiden)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: "Run" or "Running" in the title

1) Run For Your Life (The Beatles)
2) Running On Empty (Jackson Browne)
3) Run To The Hills (Iron Maiden)
4) Run Like Hell (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: "Run" or "Running" in the title

1) Run For Your Life (The Beatles)
2) Running On Empty (Jackson Browne)
3) Run To The Hills (Iron Maiden)
4) Run Like Hell (Pink Floyd)
5) Run Run Run (The Who)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: "Run" or "Running" in the title

1) Run For Your Life (The Beatles)
2) Running On Empty (Jackson Browne)
3) Run To The Hills (Iron Maiden)
4) Run Like Hell (Pink Floyd)
5) Run Run Run (The Who)
6) Run Baby Run (Sheryl Crow)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: "Run" or "Running" in the title

1) Run For Your Life (The Beatles)
2) Running On Empty (Jackson Browne)
3) Run To The Hills (Iron Maiden)
4) Run Like Hell (Pink Floyd)
5) Run Run Run (The Who)
6) Run Baby Run (Sheryl Crow)
7) On The Run (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: "Run" or "Running" in the title

1) Run For Your Life (The Beatles)
2) Running On Empty (Jackson Browne)
3) Run To The Hills (Iron Maiden)
4) Run Like Hell (Pink Floyd)
5) Run Run Run (The Who)
6) Run Baby Run (Sheryl Crow)
7) Runnin' Down a Dream (Tom Petty)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: "Run" or "Running" in the title

1) Run For Your Life (The Beatles)
2) Running On Empty (Jackson Browne)
3) Run To The Hills (Iron Maiden)
4) Run Like Hell (Pink Floyd)
5) Run Run Run (The Who)
6) Run Baby Run (Sheryl Crow)
7) Runnin' Down a Dream (Tom Petty)
8) I'm Running (Yes)


----------



## bharbeke

New theme: "Run" or "Running" in the title

1) Run For Your Life (The Beatles)
2) Running On Empty (Jackson Browne)
3) Run To The Hills (Iron Maiden)
4) Run Like Hell (Pink Floyd)
5) Run Run Run (The Who)
6) Run Baby Run (Sheryl Crow)
7) Runnin' Down a Dream (Tom Petty)
8) I'm Running (Yes)
9) Born to Run (Bruce Springsteen) - my introduction to The Boss


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: "Run" or "Running" in the title

1) Run For Your Life (The Beatles)
2) Running On Empty (Jackson Browne)
3) Run To The Hills (Iron Maiden)
4) Run Like Hell (Pink Floyd)
5) Run Run Run (The Who)
6) Run Baby Run (Sheryl Crow)
7) Runnin' Down a Dream (Tom Petty)
8) I'm Running (Yes)
9) Born to Run (Bruce Springsteen) - my introduction to The Boss
10 ) Keep On Running ( Spencer Davis Group)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs with Talking in title.


1) You talk to much ( Spooky & Sue )


----------



## Open Book

New theme: songs with Talking in title.


1) You talk to much ( Spooky & Sue )
2) Talk of the Town (The Pretenders)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs with Talking in title.


1) You talk to much ( Spooky & Sue )
2) Talk of the Town (The Pretenders)
3) Everybody's Talkin' (Harry Nilsson)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs with Talking in title.


1) You talk to much ( Spooky & Sue )
2) Talk of the Town (The Pretenders)
3) Everybody's Talkin' (Harry Nilsson)
4) I Don't Want to Talk About It ( Rod Stewart)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs with Talking in title.


1) You talk to much ( Spooky & Sue )
2) Talk of the Town (The Pretenders)
3) Everybody's Talkin' (Harry Nilsson)
4) I Don't Want to Talk About It ( Rod Stewart)
5) Something To Talk About (Bonnie Raitt)


----------



## poodlebites

New theme: songs with Talking in title.


1) You talk to much (Spooky & Sue)
2) Talk of the Town (The Pretenders)
3) Everybody's Talkin' (Harry Nilsson)
4) I Don't Want to Talk About It (Rod Stewart)
5) Something To Talk About (Bonnie Raitt)
6) Talk To You (The Small Faces)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs with Talking in title.


1) You talk to much ( Spooky & Sue )
2) Talk of the Town (The Pretenders)
3) Everybody's Talkin' (Harry Nilsson)
4) I Don't Want to Talk About It ( Rod Stewart)
5) Something To Talk About (Bonnie Raitt)
6) Talk To You (The Small Faces)
7) Talk Talk (Talk Talk)




Try to beat that.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs with Talking in title.


1) You talk to much (Spooky & Sue)
2) Talk of the Town (The Pretenders)
3) Everybody's Talkin' (Harry Nilsson)
4) I Don't Want to Talk About It (Rod Stewart)
5) Something To Talk About (Bonnie Raitt)
6) Talk To You (The Small Faces)
7) Talk Talk (Talk Talk)
8) Girl Talk ( Tony Bennett)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: songs with Talking in title.


1) You Talk Too Much (Spooky & Sue)
2) Talk of the Town (The Pretenders)
3) Everybody's Talkin' (Harry Nilsson)
4) I Don't Want to Talk About It (Rod Stewart)
5) Something To Talk About (Bonnie Raitt)
6) Talk To You (The Small Faces)
7) Talk Talk (Talk Talk)
8) Girl Talk (Tony Bennett)
9) Silent Talking (Yes)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs with Talking in title.


1) You Talk Too Much (Spooky & Sue)
2) Talk of the Town (The Pretenders)
3) Everybody's Talkin' (Harry Nilsson)
4) I Don't Want to Talk About It (Rod Stewart)
5) Something To Talk About (Bonnie Raitt)
6) Talk To You (The Small Faces)
7) Talk Talk (Talk Talk)
8) Girl Talk (Tony Bennett)
9) Silent Talking (Yes)
10) Don't Talk to him ( Cliff Richard)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme songs wit piece ( no peace)


1) Take another Piece of My Heart ( Dust Springfield)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme songs with piece ( no peace)


1) Take another Piece of My Heart ( Dust Springfield)
2) I Go to Pieces (Peter and Gordon)


----------



## poodlebites

New theme songs with piece (no peace)


1) Take another Piece of My Heart (Dust Springfield)
2) I Go to Pieces (Peter and Gordon)
3) I Fall To Pieces (Linda Ronstadt)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme songs with piece (no peace)


1) Take another Piece of My Heart (Dust Springfield)
2) I Go to Pieces (Peter and Gordon)
3) I Fall To Pieces (Linda Ronstadt)
4) Pick Up the Pieces (Average White Band)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme songs with piece (no peace)


1) Take another Piece of My Heart (Dust Springfield)
2) I Go to Pieces (Peter and Gordon)
3) I Fall To Pieces (Linda Ronstadt)
4) Pick Up the Pieces (Average White Band)
5) Just Another Piece of Paper (Glen Campbell)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme songs with piece (no peace)


1) Take another Piece of My Heart (Dust Springfield)
2) I Go to Pieces (Peter and Gordon)
3) I Fall To Pieces (Linda Ronstadt)
4) Pick Up the Pieces (Average White Band)
5) Just Another Piece of Paper (Glen Campbell)
6) Pickin' Up The Pieces (Poco)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme songs with piece (no peace)


1) Take another Piece of My Heart (Dust Springfield)
2) I Go to Pieces (Peter and Gordon)
3) I Fall To Pieces (Linda Ronstadt)
4) Pick Up the Pieces (Average White Band)
5) Just Another Piece of Paper (Glen Campbell)
6) Pickin' Up The Pieces (Poco)
7) A Piece of the Action (the Baby's)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme songs with piece (no peace)


1) Take another Piece of My Heart (Dust Springfield)
2) I Go to Pieces (Peter and Gordon)
3) I Fall To Pieces (Linda Ronstadt)
4) Pick Up the Pieces (Average White Band)
5) Just Another Piece of Paper (Glen Campbell)
6) Pickin' Up The Pieces (Poco)
7) A Piece of the Action (the Baby's)
8) Heart in Pieces ( Chicago)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme songs with piece (no peace)


1) Take another Piece of My Heart (Dust Springfield)
2) I Go to Pieces (Peter and Gordon)
3) I Fall To Pieces (Linda Ronstadt)
4) Pick Up the Pieces (Average White Band)
5) Just Another Piece of Paper (Glen Campbell)
6) Pickin' Up The Pieces (Poco)
7) A Piece of the Action (the Baby's)
8) Heart in Pieces ( Chicago)
9) Pieces of Eight (Styx)


----------



## pianozach

New theme songs with piece (no peace)


1) Take another Piece of My Heart (Dust Springfield)
2) I Go to Pieces (Peter and Gordon)
3) I Fall To Pieces (Linda Ronstadt)
4) Pick Up the Pieces (Average White Band)
5) Just Another Piece of Paper (Glen Campbell)
6) Pickin' Up The Pieces (Poco)
7) A Piece of the Action (the Baby's)
8) Heart in Pieces ( Chicago)
9) Pieces of Eight (Styx)
10) Bits and Pieces (Joan Jett and the Blackhearts)


----------



## pianozach

New Theme
Songs about Royalty

1) Queen and Country (Jethro Tull)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme
Songs about Royalty

1) Queen and Country (Jethro Tull)
2) Ballad of a Teenage Queen( Johnny Cash)


----------



## Art Rock

Second time for this theme.

_New theme = Song titles containing Royal Titles -

1) Snoopy vs. the Red Baron (The Royal Guardsmen)
2) King Midas In Reverse (The Hollies)
3) Sir Duke (Stevie Wonder)
4) Black Queen (Stephen Stills)
5) White Queen (Queen)
6) God Save The Queen (The Sex Pistols)
7) Kings and Queens (Soft Machine)
8) Killer queen (Queen)
9) I Used To Be A King (Graham Nash)
10) King of Pain (The Police)_

These songs are disqualified.


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme
Songs about Royalty [2]
Disqualified songs in post 3583

1) Queen and Country (Jethro Tull)
2) Ballad of a Teenage Queen( Johnny Cash)
3) King in a Catholic Style (China Crisis)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme
Songs about Royalty [2]
Disqualified songs in post 3583

1) Queen and Country (Jethro Tull)
2) Ballad of a Teenage Queen( Johnny Cash)
3) King in a Catholic Style (China Crisis)
4) Mississippi Queen (Mountain)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme
Songs about Royalty [2]
Disqualified songs in post 3583

1) Queen and Country (Jethro Tull)
2) Ballad of a Teenage Queen( Johnny Cash)
3) King in a Catholic Style (China Crisis)
4) Mississippi Queen (Mountain)
5) Queen For Tonight ( Helen Shapiro )


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme
Songs about Royalty [2]
Disqualified songs in post 3583

1) Queen and Country (Jethro Tull)
2) Ballad of a Teenage Queen( Johnny Cash)
3) King in a Catholic Style (China Crisis)
4) Mississippi Queen (Mountain)
5) Queen For Tonight ( Helen Shapiro )
6) Royal Scam (Steely Dan)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme
Songs about Royalty [2]
Disqualified songs in post 3583

1) Queen and Country (Jethro Tull)
2) Ballad of a Teenage Queen( Johnny Cash)
3) King in a Catholic Style (China Crisis)
4) Mississippi Queen (Mountain)
5) Queen For Tonight ( Helen Shapiro )
6) Royal Scam (Steely Dan)
7) Queen of Clubs (KC and the Sunshine Band)


----------



## Josquin13

New Theme
Songs about Royalty [2]
Disqualified songs in post 3583

1) Queen and Country (Jethro Tull)
2) Ballad of a Teenage Queen( Johnny Cash)
3) King in a Catholic Style (China Crisis)
4) Mississippi Queen (Mountain)
5) Queen For Tonight ( Helen Shapiro )
6) Royal Scam (Steely Dan)
7) Queen of Clubs (KC and the Sunshine Band)
8) Pearly Queen (Traffic)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme
Songs about Royalty [2]
Disqualified songs in post 3583

1) Queen and Country (Jethro Tull)
2) Ballad of a Teenage Queen( Johnny Cash)
3) King in a Catholic Style (China Crisis)
4) Mississippi Queen (Mountain)
5) Queen For Tonight ( Helen Shapiro )
6) Royal Scam (Steely Dan)
7) Queen of Clubs (KC and the Sunshine Band)
8) Pearly Queen (Traffic)
9) You Went The Wrong Way, Old King Louie (Allan Sherman)


----------



## Room2201974

New Theme
Songs about Royalty [2]
Disqualified songs in post 3583

1) Queen and Country (Jethro Tull)
2) Ballad of a Teenage Queen( Johnny Cash)
3) King in a Catholic Style (China Crisis)
4) Mississippi Queen (Mountain)
5) Queen For Tonight ( Helen Shapiro )
6) Royal Scam (Steely Dan)
7) Queen of Clubs (KC and the Sunshine Band)
8) Pearly Queen (Traffic)
9) You Went The Wrong Way, Old King Louie (Allan Sherman)
10) Little Queenie (Chuck Berry) meanwhile I was still thinking

New theme

Songs about a crushing loss:

1) Expecting To Fly (Buffalo Springfield)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme

Songs about a crushing loss:

1) Expecting To Fly (Buffalo Springfield)
2) Tears In Heaven (Eric Clapton)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme

Songs about a crushing loss:

1) Expecting To Fly (Buffalo Springfield)
2) Tears In Heaven (Eric Clapton)
3) Flying (Living Colour)


----------



## Open Book

New theme

Songs about a crushing loss:

1) Expecting To Fly (Buffalo Springfield)
2) Tears In Heaven (Eric Clapton)
3) Flying (Living Colour)
4) The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down (The Band)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme

Songs about a crushing loss:

1) Expecting To Fly (Buffalo Springfield)
2) Tears In Heaven (Eric Clapton)
3) Flying (Living Colour)
4) The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down (The Band)
5) The Raven That Refused To Sing (Steven Wilson)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme

Songs about a crushing loss:

1) Expecting To Fly (Buffalo Springfield)
2) Tears In Heaven (Eric Clapton)
3) Flying (Living Colour)
4) The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down (The Band)
5) The Raven That Refused To Sing (Steven Wilson)
6) Fallen Angel (Robbie Robertson/Peter Gabriel)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme

Songs about a crushing loss:

1) Expecting To Fly (Buffalo Springfield)
2) Tears In Heaven (Eric Clapton)
3) Flying (Living Colour)
4) The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down (The Band)
5) The Raven That Refused To Sing (Steven Wilson)
6) Fallen Angel (Robbie Robertson/Peter Gabriel)
7) Waterloo (Abba)


----------



## Open Book

New theme

Songs about a crushing loss:

1) Expecting To Fly (Buffalo Springfield)
2) Tears In Heaven (Eric Clapton)
3) Flying (Living Colour)
4) The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down (The Band)
5) The Raven That Refused To Sing (Steven Wilson)
6) Fallen Angel (Robbie Robertson/Peter Gabriel)
7) Waterloo (Abba)
8) I Lost on Jeopardy (Weird Al Yankovic)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme

Songs about a crushing loss:

1) Expecting To Fly (Buffalo Springfield)
2) Tears In Heaven (Eric Clapton)
3) Flying (Living Colour)
4) The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down (The Band)
5) The Raven That Refused To Sing (Steven Wilson)
6) Fallen Angel (Robbie Robertson/Peter Gabriel)
7) Waterloo (Abba)
8) I Lost on Jeopardy (Weird Al Yankovic)
9) Smile ( Nat King Cole)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme

Songs about a crushing loss:

1) Expecting To Fly (Buffalo Springfield)
2) Tears In Heaven (Eric Clapton)
3) Flying (Living Colour)
4) The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down (The Band)
5) The Raven That Refused To Sing (Steven Wilson)
6) Fallen Angel (Robbie Robertson/Peter Gabriel)
7) Waterloo (Abba)
8) I Lost on Jeopardy (Weird Al Yankovic)
9) Smile ( Nat King Cole)
10) Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald (Gordon Lightfoot)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains house or home

1) Our House (Madness)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains house or home

1) Our House (Madness)
2) Burning Down the House ( Talking Heads)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: title contains house or home

1) Our House (Madness)
2) Burning Down the House ( Talking Heads)
3) Take Me Home, Country Roads (John Denver)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains house or home

1) Our House (Madness)
2) Burning Down the House ( Talking Heads)
3) Take Me Home, Country Roads (John Denver)
4) Glass House (Ani Difranco)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains house or home

1) Our House (Madness)
2) Burning Down the House ( Talking Heads)
3) Take Me Home, Country Roads (John Denver)
4) Glass House (Ani Difranco)
5) A House Is Not a Home ( Dionne Warwick)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains house or home

1) Our House (Madness)
2) Burning Down the House ( Talking Heads)
3) Take Me Home, Country Roads (John Denver)
4) Glass House (Ani Difranco)
5) A House Is Not a Home ( Dionne Warwick)
6) I'm Your Captain/Closer To Home (Grand Funk Railroad)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains house or home

1) Our House (Madness)
2) Burning Down the House ( Talking Heads)
3) Take Me Home, Country Roads (John Denver)
4) Glass House (Ani Difranco)
5) A House Is Not a Home ( Dionne Warwick)
6) I'm Your Captain/Closer To Home (Grand Funk Railroad)
7) Take the Long Way Home ( Supertramp)


----------



## poodlebites

New theme: title contains house or home

1) Our House (Madness)
2) Burning Down the House (Talking Heads)
3) Take Me Home, Country Roads (John Denver)
4) Glass House (Ani Difranco)
5) A House Is Not a Home (Dionne Warwick)
6) I'm Your Captain/Closer To Home (Grand Funk Railroad)
7) Take the Long Way Home (Supertramp)
8) House In The Country (The Kinks)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: title contains house or home

1) Our House (Madness)
2) Burning Down the House (Talking Heads)
3) Take Me Home, Country Roads (John Denver)
4) Glass House (Ani Difranco)
5) A House Is Not a Home (Dionne Warwick)
6) I'm Your Captain/Closer To Home (Grand Funk Railroad)
7) Take the Long Way Home (Supertramp)
8) House In The Country (The Kinks)
9) When I Get Home (The Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains house or home

1) Our House (Madness)
2) Burning Down the House (Talking Heads)
3) Take Me Home, Country Roads (John Denver)
4) Glass House (Ani Difranco)
5) A House Is Not a Home (Dionne Warwick)
6) I'm Your Captain/Closer To Home (Grand Funk Railroad)
7) Take the Long Way Home (Supertramp)
8) House In The Country (The Kinks)
9) When I Get Home (The Beatles)
10) Green green grass of Home ( Tom Jones.)

Anyone can start a new thread , out of ideas for the moment.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs that could be James Bond themes.

1) Russian Spy and I (Hunters)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs that could be James Bond themes.

1) Russian Spy and I (Hunters)
2) Quantum of Solace (Amy Winehouse )


----------



## poodlebites

New theme: songs that could be James Bond themes.

1) Russian Spy and I (Hunters)
2) Quantum of Solace (Amy Winehouse)
3) Secret Agent Man (Devo)

That Hunters single sounds so loud and clear, it surprises me every time I spin it. Jan Akkerman guitar rips.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs that could be James Bond themes.

1) Russian Spy and I (Hunters)
2) Quantum of Solace (Amy Winehouse)
3) Secret Agent Man (Devo)
4) Reds in my Bed (10CC)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs that could be James Bond themes.

1) Russian Spy and I (Hunters)
2) Quantum of Solace (Amy Winehouse)
3) Secret Agent Man (Devo)
4) Reds in my Bed (10CC)
5) For you eyes only ( Blondie)


----------



## poodlebites

New theme: songs that could be James Bond themes.

1) Russian Spy and I (Hunters)
2) Quantum of Solace (Amy Winehouse)
3) Secret Agent Man (Devo)
4) Reds in my Bed (10CC)
5) For you eyes only (Blondie)
6) 007 (Desmond Dekker and the Aces)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs that could be James Bond themes.

1) Russian Spy and I (Hunters)
2) Quantum of Solace (Amy Winehouse)
3) Secret Agent Man (Devo)
4) Reds in my Bed (10CC)
5) For you eyes only (Blondie)
6) 007 (Desmond Dekker and the Aces)
7) Undercover of the Night (Rolling Stones)


----------



## D Smith

New theme: songs that could be James Bond themes.

1) Russian Spy and I (Hunters)
2) Quantum of Solace (Amy Winehouse)
3) Secret Agent Man (Devo)
4) Reds in my Bed (10CC)
5) For you eyes only (Blondie)
6) 007 (Desmond Dekker and the Aces)
7) Undercover of the Night (Rolling Stones)
8) Spy in the House of Love (Ellen Foley)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: songs that could be James Bond themes.

1) Russian Spy and I (Hunters)
2) Quantum of Solace (Amy Winehouse)
3) Secret Agent Man (Devo)
4) Reds in my Bed (10CC)
5) For you eyes only (Blondie)
6) 007 (Desmond Dekker and the Aces)
7) Undercover of the Night (Rolling Stones)
8) Spy in the House of Love (Ellen Foley)
9) Theme from Richard Diamond (Skip Martin and his Video All-Stars)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs that could be James Bond themes.

1) Russian Spy and I (Hunters)
2) Quantum of Solace (Amy Winehouse)
3) Secret Agent Man (Devo)
4) Reds in my Bed (10CC)
5) For you eyes only (Blondie)
6) 007 (Desmond Dekker and the Aces)
7) Undercover of the Night (Rolling Stones)
8) Spy in the House of Love (Ellen Foley)
9) Theme from Richard Diamond (Skip Martin and his Video All-Stars)
10) Spies Like Us (Paul McCartney)


----------



## Starving Wolf

In honor of Valentine's Day...

New theme: title contains the word love

1) Love Will Keep Us Together (Captain & Tennille)


----------



## Art Rock

In honor of Valentine's Day...

New theme: title contains the word love

1) Love Will Keep Us Together (Captain & Tennille)
2) I Love To Love (Tina Charles)


----------



## Room2201974

In honor of Valentine's Day...

New theme: title contains the word love

1) Love Will Keep Us Together (Captain & Tennille)
2) I Love To Love (Tina Charles)
3) Love Is Emotional (Neil Finn)


----------



## Open Book

In honor of Valentine's Day...

New theme: title contains the word love

1) Love Will Keep Us Together (Captain & Tennille)
2) I Love To Love (Tina Charles)
3) Love Is Emotional (Neil Finn)
4) Hounds of Love (Kate Bush)


----------



## Starving Wolf

In honor of Valentine's Day...

New theme: title contains the word love

1) Love Will Keep Us Together (Captain & Tennille)
2) I Love To Love (Tina Charles)
3) Love Is Emotional (Neil Finn)
4) Hounds of Love (Kate Bush)
5) Love Is A Many-Splendored Thing (Andy Williams)


----------



## senza sordino

In honor of Valentine's Day...

New theme: title contains the word love

1) Love Will Keep Us Together (Captain & Tennille)
2) I Love To Love (Tina Charles)
3) Love Is Emotional (Neil Finn)
4) Hounds of Love (Kate Bush)
5) Love Is A Many-Splendored Thing (Andy Williams)
6) And I Love Her (The Beatles)


----------



## D Smith

In honor of Valentine's Day...

New theme: title contains the word love

1) Love Will Keep Us Together (Captain & Tennille)
2) I Love To Love (Tina Charles)
3) Love Is Emotional (Neil Finn)
4) Hounds of Love (Kate Bush)
5) Love Is A Many-Splendored Thing (Andy Williams)
6) And I Love Her (The Beatles)
7) Love Is Just a Four-Letter-Word (Joan Baez)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: title contains the word love

1) Love Will Keep Us Together (Captain & Tennille)
2) I Love To Love (Tina Charles)
3) Love Is Emotional (Neil Finn)
4) Hounds of Love (Kate Bush)
5) Love Is A Many-Splendored Thing (Andy Williams)
6) And I Love Her (The Beatles)
7) Love Is Just a Four-Letter-Word (Joan Baez)
8) All You Need is Love (The Beatles)

BTW, there are at least 14 Beatles songs with the word 'love' in the title.


----------



## senza sordino

New theme: title contains the word love

1) Love Will Keep Us Together (Captain & Tennille)
2) I Love To Love (Tina Charles)
3) Love Is Emotional (Neil Finn)
4) Hounds of Love (Kate Bush)
5) Love Is A Many-Splendored Thing (Andy Williams)
6) And I Love Her (The Beatles)
7) Love Is Just a Four-Letter-Word (Joan Baez)
8) All You Need is Love (The Beatles)
9) Love me Do (The Beatles)

BTW, there are at least 14 Beatles songs with the word 'love' in the title.


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains the word love

1) Love Will Keep Us Together (Captain & Tennille)
2) I Love To Love (Tina Charles)
3) Love Is Emotional (Neil Finn)
4) Hounds of Love (Kate Bush)
5) Love Is A Many-Splendored Thing (Andy Williams)
6) And I Love Her (The Beatles)
7) Love Is Just a Four-Letter-Word (Joan Baez)
8) All You Need is Love (The Beatles)
9) Love me Do (The Beatles)

This next one is for those who don't have a Valentine sweetheart today.

10) Love Stinks (J Geils Band)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains one of the signs/animals in the Chinese zodiac. No repeats.

1) Rat Trap (Boomtown Rats)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: title contains one of the signs/animals in the Chinese zodiac. No repeats.

1) Rat Trap (Boomtown Rats)
2) Puff The Magic Dragon (Peter, Paul, and Mary)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: title contains one of the signs/animals in the Chinese zodiac. No repeats.

1) Rat Trap (Boomtown Rats)
2) Puff The Magic Dragon (Peter, Paul, and Mary)
3) Tiger In a Spotlight (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains one of the signs/animals in the Chinese zodiac. No repeats.

1) Rat Trap (Boomtown Rats)
2) Puff The Magic Dragon (Peter, Paul, and Mary)
3) Tiger In a Spotlight (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
4) Little Red Rooster (Rolling Stones )


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains one of the signs/animals in the Chinese zodiac. No repeats.

1) Rat Trap (Boomtown Rats)
2) Puff The Magic Dragon (Peter, Paul, and Mary)
3) Tiger In a Spotlight (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
4) Little Red Rooster (Rolling Stones )
5) Pigs On The Wing (Pink Floyd)


----------



## senza sordino

New theme: title contains one of the signs/animals in the Chinese zodiac. No repeats.

1) Rat Trap (Boomtown Rats)
2) Puff The Magic Dragon (Peter, Paul, and Mary)
3) Tiger In a Spotlight (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
4) Little Red Rooster (Rolling Stones )
5) Pigs On The Wing (Pink Floyd)
6) Shock the Monkey (Peter Gabriel)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains one of the signs/animals in the Chinese zodiac. No repeats.

1) Rat Trap (Boomtown Rats)
2) Puff The Magic Dragon (Peter, Paul, and Mary)
3) Tiger In a Spotlight (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
4) Little Red Rooster (Rolling Stones )
5) Pigs On The Wing (Pink Floyd)
6) Shock the Monkey (Peter Gabriel)
7) Union of the Snake (Duran Duran)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains one of the signs/animals in the Chinese zodiac. No repeats.

1) Rat Trap (Boomtown Rats)
2) Puff The Magic Dragon (Peter, Paul, and Mary)
3) Tiger In a Spotlight (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
4) Little Red Rooster (Rolling Stones )
5) Pigs On The Wing (Pink Floyd)
6) Shock the Monkey (Peter Gabriel)
7) Union of the Snake (Duran Duran)
8) White Rabbit ( Jefferson Airplane)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: title contains one of the signs/animals in the Chinese zodiac. No repeats.

1) Rat Trap (Boomtown Rats)
2) Puff The Magic Dragon (Peter, Paul, and Mary)
3) Tiger In a Spotlight (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
4) Little Red Rooster (Rolling Stones )
5) Pigs On The Wing (Pink Floyd)
6) Shock the Monkey (Peter Gabriel)
7) Union of the Snake (Duran Duran)
8) White Rabbit ( Jefferson Airplane)
9) A Horse With No Name (America)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: title contains one of the signs/animals in the Chinese zodiac. No repeats.

1) Rat Trap (Boomtown Rats)
2) Puff The Magic Dragon (Peter, Paul, and Mary)
3) Tiger In a Spotlight (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
4) Little Red Rooster (Rolling Stones )
5) Pigs On The Wing (Pink Floyd)
6) Shock the Monkey (Peter Gabriel)
7) Union of the Snake (Duran Duran)
8) White Rabbit ( Jefferson Airplane)
9) A Horse With No Name (America)
10) I Love My Dog (Cat Stevens)

This was a fun subject, let's run that again in the future.


----------



## Art Rock

Theme = Winter songs [2]

disqualified songs:

_1) Wintertime Love (Doors)
2) Hazy Shade Of Winter (Simon and Garfunkel)
3) Her kommer vinteren (Jokke) hey it's Norwegian!
4) Winter (Tori Amos)
5) Walk out to winter (Aztec Camera)
6) Winter Winter (The Waterboys)
7) Winterlong (Neil Young)
8) Wintertime (Kayak)
9) Ring Out Solstice Bells (Jethro Tull)
10) I can see the sun in late December (Lucifer)
_


----------



## Art Rock

Theme = Winter songs [2]
disqualified songs in post 3641

1) Frozen (Madonna)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme = Winter songs [2]
disqualified songs in post 3641

1) Frozen (Madonna)
2) Winter war (Art Bears)


----------



## pianozach

Theme = Winter songs [2]
disqualified songs in post 3641

1) Frozen (Madonna)
2) Winter war (Art Bears)
3) In The Bleak Mid-Winter (Sarah McLachlan)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme = Winter songs [2]
disqualified songs in post 3641

1) Frozen (Madonna)
2) Winter war (Art Bears)
3) In The Bleak Mid-Winter (Sarah McLachlan)
4) The Winter Song (Angel)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme = Winter songs [2]
disqualified songs in post 3641

1) Frozen (Madonna)
2) Winter war (Art Bears)
3) In The Bleak Mid-Winter (Sarah McLachlan)
4) The Winter Song (Angel)
5) Winter Winds ( Mumford & Sons)


----------



## bharbeke

Theme = Winter songs [2]
disqualified songs in post 3641

1) Frozen (Madonna)
2) Winter war (Art Bears)
3) In The Bleak Mid-Winter (Sarah McLachlan)
4) The Winter Song (Angel)
5) Winter Winds ( Mumford & Sons)
6) Do You Want to Build a Snowman? (Kristen Bell, _Frozen_)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme = Winter songs [2]
disqualified songs in post 3641

1) Frozen (Madonna)
2) Winter war (Art Bears)
3) In The Bleak Mid-Winter (Sarah McLachlan)
4) The Winter Song (Angel)
5) Winter Winds ( Mumford & Sons)
6) Do You Want to Build a Snowman? (Kristen Bell, Frozen)
7) Walk out to Winter (Aztec Camera )


----------



## Art Rock

The Aztec Camera song is on the list of previously used songs.

Next poster, please continue with a new number 7.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme = Winter songs [2]
disqualified songs in post 3641

1) Frozen (Madonna)
2) Winter war (Art Bears)
3) In The Bleak Mid-Winter (Sarah McLachlan)
4) The Winter Song (Angel)
5) Winter Winds ( Mumford & Sons)
6) Do You Want to Build a Snowman? (Kristen Bell, Frozen)
7) Winter Thrice (Borknagar)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme = Winter songs [2]
disqualified songs in post 3641

1) Frozen (Madonna)
2) Winter war (Art Bears)
3) In The Bleak Mid-Winter (Sarah McLachlan)
4) The Winter Song (Angel)
5) Winter Winds ( Mumford & Sons)
6) Do You Want to Build a Snowman? (Kristen Bell, Frozen)
7) Winter Thrice (Borknagar)
8) 50 Words for Snow (Kate Bush)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme = Winter songs [2]
disqualified songs in post 3641

1) Frozen (Madonna)
2) Winter war (Art Bears)
3) In The Bleak Mid-Winter (Sarah McLachlan)
4) The Winter Song (Angel)
5) Winter Winds ( Mumford & Sons)
6) Do You Want to Build a Snowman? (Kristen Bell, Frozen)
7) Winter Thrice (Borknagar)
8) 50 Words for Snow (Kate Bush)
9) Winter Wonderland (Dean Martin)


----------



## Open Book

Theme = Winter songs [2]
disqualified songs in post 3641

1) Frozen (Madonna)
2) Winter war (Art Bears)
3) In The Bleak Mid-Winter (Sarah McLachlan)
4) The Winter Song (Angel)
5) Winter Winds ( Mumford & Sons)
6) Do You Want to Build a Snowman? (Kristen Bell, Frozen)
7) Winter Thrice (Borknagar)
8) 50 Words for Snow (Kate Bush)
9) Winter Wonderland (Dean Martin)
10) Sleigh Ride (Ronettes)

New Theme: Mountain in the title

1) There Is a Mountain (Donovan)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Mountain in the title

1) There Is a Mountain (Donovan)
2) Man On The Silver Mountain (Rainbow)


----------



## pianozach

New Theme: Mountain in the title

1) There Is a Mountain (Donovan)
2) Man On The Silver Mountain (Rainbow)
3) Mountains Of The Moon (Grateful Dead)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Mountain in the title

1) There Is a Mountain (Donovan)
2) Man On The Silver Mountain (Rainbow)
3) Mountains Of The Moon (Grateful Dea)
4) Rocky Mountain High(John Denver )


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Mountain in the title

1) There Is a Mountain (Donovan)
2) Man On The Silver Mountain (Rainbow)
3) Mountains Of The Moon (Grateful Dea)
4) Rocky Mountain High(John Denver )
5) Everest (Ani Difranco)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Mountain in the title

1) There Is a Mountain (Donovan)
2) Man On The Silver Mountain (Rainbow)
3) Mountains Of The Moon (Grateful Dea)
4) Rocky Mountain High(John Denver )
5) Everest (Ani Difranco)
6) Climb Ev’ry Mountain ( Barbra Streisand )


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Mountain in the title

1) There Is a Mountain (Donovan)
2) Man On The Silver Mountain (Rainbow)
3) Mountains Of The Moon (Grateful Dea)
4) Rocky Mountain High(John Denver )
5) Everest (Ani Difranco)
6) Climb Ev’ry Mountain ( Barbra Streisand )
7) Misty Mountain Hop (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## pianozach

New Theme: Mountain in the title

1) There Is a Mountain (Donovan)
2) Man On The Silver Mountain (Rainbow)
3) Mountains Of The Moon (Grateful Dead)
4) Rocky Mountain High (John Denver)
5) Everest (Ani Difranco)
6) Climb Ev’ry Mountain (Barbra Streisand)
7) Misty Mountain Hop (Led Zeppelin)
8) Take the Water to the Mountain (Yes)


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

New Theme: Mountain in the title

1) There Is a Mountain (Donovan)
2) Man On The Silver Mountain (Rainbow)
3) Mountains Of The Moon (Grateful Dead)
4) Rocky Mountain High (John Denver)
5) Everest (Ani Difranco)
6) Climb Ev’ry Mountain (Barbra Streisand)
7) Misty Mountain Hop (Led Zeppelin)
8) Take the Water to the Mountain (Yes)
9) Ain't No Mountain High Enough (Marvin Gaye)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme: Mountain in the title

1) There Is a Mountain (Donovan)
2) Man On The Silver Mountain (Rainbow)
3) Mountains Of The Moon (Grateful Dead)
4) Rocky Mountain High (John Denver)
5) Everest (Ani Difranco)
6) Climb Ev’ry Mountain (Barbra Streisand)
7) Misty Mountain Hop (Led Zeppelin)
8) Take the Water to the Mountain (Yes)
9) Ain't No Mountain High Enough (Marvin Gaye)
10) In the Mountains (Earth and Fire)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: titles that include cities outside USA and UK, but not country capitals (no repeats)

1) Maid of Orleans (Orchestral Manoeuvres in the Dark)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: titles that include cities outside USA and UK, but not country capitals (no repeats)

1) Maid of Orleans (Orchestral Manoeuvres in the Dark)
2) Barcelona ( Freddie Mercury & Montserrat Caballé)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: titles that include cities outside USA and UK, but not country capitals (no repeats)

1) Maid of Orleans (Orchestral Manoeuvres in the Dark)
2) Barcelona ( Freddie Mercury & Montserrat Caballé)
3) Waterloo (ABBA)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: titles that include cities outside USA and UK, but not country capitals (no repeats)

1) Maid of Orleans (Orchestral Manoeuvres in the Dark)
2) Barcelona ( Freddie Mercury & Montserrat Caballé)
3) Waterloo (ABBA)
4) Rio (Maywood)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: titles that include cities outside USA and UK, but not country capitals (no repeats)

1) Maid of Orleans (Orchestral Manoeuvres in the Dark)
2) Barcelona ( Freddie Mercury & Montserrat Caballé)
3) Waterloo (ABBA)
4) Rio (Maywood)
5) El Paso ( Marty Robbins)


----------



## Art Rock

Good call, there are several El Paso's in the world.


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: titles that include cities outside USA and UK, but not country capitals (no repeats)

1) Maid of Orleans (Orchestral Manoeuvres in the Dark)
2) Barcelona ( Freddie Mercury & Montserrat Caballé)
3) Waterloo (ABBA)
4) Rio (Maywood)
5) El Paso ( Marty Robbins)
6) Werewolves of London (Warren Zevon)


Because there's a London in Ontario, Canada which isn't a capital or a part of the UK.


----------



## pianozach

New theme: titles that include cities outside USA and UK, but not country capitals (no repeats)

1) Maid of Orleans (Orchestral Manoeuvres in the Dark)
2) Barcelona ( Freddie Mercury & Montserrat Caballé)
3) Waterloo (ABBA)
4) Rio (Maywood)
5) El Paso ( Marty Robbins)
6) Werewolves of London (Warren Zevon)

Because there's a London in Ontario, Canada which isn't a capital or a part of the UK. 

7) Hiroshima (Utopia)

I'm not in charge here, but I'd disqualify #6. Zevon was singing about London, England, which is *both* a capital and a part of the UK, and certainly _*not*_ London, Ontario, Canada.


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: titles that include cities outside USA and UK, but not country capitals (no repeats)

1) Maid of Orleans (Orchestral Manoeuvres in the Dark)
2) Barcelona ( Freddie Mercury & Montserrat Caballé)
3) Waterloo (ABBA)
4) Rio (Maywood)
5) El Paso ( Marty Robbins)
6) Werewolves of London (Warren Zevon)


Because there's a London in Ontario, Canada which isn't a capital or a part of the UK. 

7) Hiroshima (Utopia)
8) Tijuana Taxi (Herb Alpert & The Tijuana Brass)

I'm not in charge here, either, but personally, I'd be fine with disqualifying BOTH 5 & 6, for similar reasons to what pianozach gave for 6. Marty Robbins was specifically writing about El Paso, Texas (US). If we allow/disallow one loophole, I think we need to do the same for the other.

I freely admit I was being cheeky by posting #6.


----------



## Art Rock

Both El Paso and London are fine with me. Creative use of the possibilities.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: titles that include cities outside USA and UK, but not country capitals (no repeats)

1) Maid of Orleans (Orchestral Manoeuvres in the Dark)
2) Barcelona ( Freddie Mercury & Montserrat Caballé)
3) Waterloo (ABBA)
4) Rio (Maywood)
5) El Paso ( Marty Robbins)
6) Werewolves of London (Warren Zevon)
7) Hiroshima (Utopia)
8) Tijuana Taxi (Herb Alpert & The Tijuana Brass)
9) Shanghai'd in Shanghai (Nazareth)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: titles that include cities outside USA and UK, but not country capitals (no repeats)

1) Maid of Orleans (Orchestral Manoeuvres in the Dark)
2) Barcelona ( Freddie Mercury & Montserrat Caballé)
3) Waterloo (ABBA)
4) Rio (Maywood)
5) El Paso ( Marty Robbins)
6) Werewolves of London (Warren Zevon)
7) Hiroshima (Utopia)
8) Tijuana Taxi (Herb Alpert & The Tijuana Brass)
9) Shanghai'd in Shanghai (Nazareth)
10) Marrakesh Express (Crosby, Stills & Nash)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains a word for a type of naturally occurring body of water. No repeats.

1) Blue Bayou (Linda Rondstat)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: title contains a word for a type of naturally occurring body of water. No repeats.

1) Blue Bayou (Linda Ronstadt)
2) Ocean Gypsy (Renaissance)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: title contains a word for a type of naturally occurring body of water. No repeats.

1) Blue Bayou (Linda Ronstadt)
2) Ocean Gypsy (Renaissance)
3) Lake Bodom (Children of Bodom)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains a word for a type of naturally occurring body of water. No repeats.

1) Blue Bayou (Linda Ronstadt)
2) Ocean Gypsy (Renaissance)
3) Lake Bodom (Children of Bodom)
4) River Deep Mountain High (Ike & Tina Turner)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: title contains a word for a type of naturally occurring body of water. No repeats.

1) Blue Bayou (Linda Ronstadt)
2) Ocean Gypsy (Renaissance)
3) Lake Bodom (Children of Bodom)
4) River Deep Mountain High (Ike & Tina Turner)
5) [Sittin' on] the Dock of the Bay (Otis Redding)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: title contains a word for a type of naturally occurring body of water. No repeats.

1) Blue Bayou (Linda Ronstadt)
2) Ocean Gypsy (Renaissance)
3) Lake Bodom (Children of Bodom)
4) River Deep Mountain High (Ike & Tina Turner)
5) [Sittin' on] the Dock of the Bay (Otis Redding)
6) Slipstream (Jethro Tull)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: title contains a word for a type of naturally occurring body of water. No repeats.

1) Blue Bayou (Linda Ronstadt)
2) Ocean Gypsy (Renaissance)
3) Lake Bodom (Children of Bodom)
4) River Deep Mountain High (Ike & Tina Turner)
5) [Sittin' on] the Dock of the Bay (Otis Redding)
6) Slipstream (Jethro Tull)
7) Up on Cripple Creek (The Band)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains a word for a type of naturally occurring body of water. No repeats.

1) Blue Bayou (Linda Ronstadt)
2) Ocean Gypsy (Renaissance)
3) Lake Bodom (Children of Bodom)
4) River Deep Mountain High (Ike & Tina Turner)
5) [Sittin' on] the Dock of the Bay (Otis Redding)
6) Slipstream (Jethro Tull)
7) Up on Cripple Creek (The Band)
8) Sea Of Joy (Blind Faith)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: title contains a word for a type of naturally occurring body of water. No repeats.

1) Blue Bayou (Linda Ronstadt)
2) Ocean Gypsy (Renaissance)
3) Lake Bodom (Children of Bodom)
4) River Deep Mountain High (Ike & Tina Turner)
5) [Sittin' on] the Dock of the Bay (Otis Redding)
6) Slipstream (Jethro Tull)
7) Up on Cripple Creek (The Band)
8) Sea Of Joy (Blind Faith)
9) Far From the Harbour Wall (Richard Wright)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains a word for a type of naturally occurring body of water. No repeats.

1) Blue Bayou (Linda Ronstadt)
2) Ocean Gypsy (Renaissance)
3) Lake Bodom (Children of Bodom)
4) River Deep Mountain High (Ike & Tina Turner)
5) [Sittin' on] the Dock of the Bay (Otis Redding)
6) Slipstream (Jethro Tull)
7) Up on Cripple Creek (The Band)
8) Sea Of Joy (Blind Faith)
9) Far From the Harbour Wall (Richard Wright)
10) Don't Drink The Water ( Dave Matthews Band)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains the word Tear(s) ( if done please ignore)

1)No More Tears (Enough Is Enough) (Barbra Streisand & Donna Summer)


----------



## Starving Wolf

"Water" is what a body of water contains. It's not a type of body of water. #10 is disqualified.

Corrected list reads:

New theme: title contains a word for a type of naturally occurring body of water. No repeats.

1) Blue Bayou (Linda Ronstadt)
2) Ocean Gypsy (Renaissance)
3) Lake Bodom (Children of Bodom)
4) River Deep Mountain High (Ike & Tina Turner)
5) [Sittin' on] the Dock of the Bay (Otis Redding)
6) Slipstream (Jethro Tull)
7) Up on Cripple Creek (The Band)
8) Sea Of Joy (Blind Faith)
9) Far From the Harbour Wall (Richard Wright)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: title contains a word for a type of naturally occurring body of water. No repeats.

1) Blue Bayou (Linda Ronstadt)
2) Ocean Gypsy (Renaissance)
3) Lake Bodom (Children of Bodom)
4) River Deep Mountain High (Ike & Tina Turner)
5) [Sittin' on] the Dock of the Bay (Otis Redding)
6) Slipstream (Jethro Tull)
7) Up on Cripple Creek (The Band)
8) Sea Of Joy (Blind Faith)
9) Far From the Harbour Wall (Richard Wright)
10) Firth of Fifth (Genesis)


----------



## Art Rock

Let's take Rogerx's theme: title contains the word Tear(s)

We've run something similar ("Crybabies"), so the following songs are disqualified:
_1) Tear-Stained Letter (Richard Thompson)
2) Tears on my pillow (Johnny Nash)
3) Tear Drop City (The Monkees)
4) Dancing With Tears In My Eyes (Ultravox)
5) 96 Tears (The Mysterians)
_


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: title contains the word Tear(s) 
Disqualified songs in post 3688

1) No More Tears (Enough Is Enough) (Barbra Streisand & Donna Summer)
2) Tears in Heaven (Eric Clapton)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains the word Tear(s)
Disqualified songs in post 3688

1) No More Tears (Enough Is Enough) (Barbra Streisand & Donna Summer)
2) Tears in Heaven (Eric Clapton)
3) Tears Dry on Their Own (Amy Winehouse)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains the word Tear(s)
Disqualified songs in post 3688

1) No More Tears (Enough Is Enough) (Barbra Streisand & Donna Summer)
2) Tears in Heaven (Eric Clapton)
3) Tears Dry on Their Own (Amy Winehouse)
4) Tears of a Clown (Miracles)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: title contains the word Tear(s)
Disqualified songs in post 3688

1) No More Tears (Enough Is Enough) (Barbra Streisand & Donna Summer)
2) Tears in Heaven (Eric Clapton)
3) Tears Dry on Their Own (Amy Winehouse)
4) Tears of a Clown (Miracles)
5) Tears in the Morning (Beach Boys)



My favourite BB song, by the way,


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains the word Tear(s)
Disqualified songs in post 3688

1) No More Tears (Enough Is Enough) (Barbra Streisand & Donna Summer)
2) Tears in Heaven (Eric Clapton)
3) Tears Dry on Their Own (Amy Winehouse)
4) Tears of a Clown (Miracles)
5) Tears in the Morning (Beach Boys)
6) Don't Cry No Tears ( Neil Young)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: title contains the word Tear(s)
Disqualified songs in post 3688

1) No More Tears (Enough Is Enough) (Barbra Streisand & Donna Summer)
2) Tears in Heaven (Eric Clapton)
3) Tears Dry on Their Own (Amy Winehouse)
4) Tears of a Clown (Miracles)
5) Tears in the Morning (Beach Boys)
6) Don't Cry No Tears ( Neil Young)
7) No More Tears (Ozzy Osbourne (too))


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: title contains the word Tear(s)
Disqualified songs in post 3688

1) No More Tears (Enough Is Enough) (Barbra Streisand & Donna Summer)
2) Tears in Heaven (Eric Clapton)
3) Tears Dry on Their Own (Amy Winehouse)
4) Tears of a Clown (Miracles)
5) Tears in the Morning (Beach Boys)
6) Don't Cry No Tears ( Neil Young)
7) No More Tears (Ozzy Osbourne (too))
8) Love Will Tear Us Apart (Joy Division)

What? It is literally what the OP asked. :devil:


----------



## Art Rock

OK, in the spirit of the OP:



New theme: title contains the word Tear(s)
Disqualified songs in post 3688

1) No More Tears (Enough Is Enough) (Barbra Streisand & Donna Summer)
2) Tears in Heaven (Eric Clapton)
3) Tears Dry on Their Own (Amy Winehouse)
4) Tears of a Clown (Miracles)
5) Tears in the Morning (Beach Boys)
6) Don't Cry No Tears ( Neil Young)
7) No More Tears (Ozzy Osbourne (too))
8) Tracks of my Tears (Linda Ronstadt)


----------



## bharbeke

New theme: title contains the word Tear(s)
Disqualified songs in post 3688

1) No More Tears (Enough Is Enough) (Barbra Streisand & Donna Summer)
2) Tears in Heaven (Eric Clapton)
3) Tears Dry on Their Own (Amy Winehouse)
4) Tears of a Clown (Miracles)
5) Tears in the Morning (Beach Boys)
6) Don't Cry No Tears ( Neil Young)
7) No More Tears (Ozzy Osbourne (too))
8) Tracks of my Tears (Linda Ronstadt)
9) There's a Tear in My Beer (Hank Williams, Sr.)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains the word Tear(s)
Disqualified songs in post 3688

1) No More Tears (Enough Is Enough) (Barbra Streisand & Donna Summer)
2) Tears in Heaven (Eric Clapton)
3) Tears Dry on Their Own (Amy Winehouse)
4) Tears of a Clown (Miracles)
5) Tears in the Morning (Beach Boys)
6) Don't Cry No Tears ( Neil Young)
7) No More Tears (Ozzy Osbourne (too))
8) Tracks of my Tears (Linda Ronstadt)
9) There's a Tear in My Beer (Hank Williams, Sr.)
10) Out Of Tears ( The Rolling Stones)


Feel free to open new one.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs by siblings (possibly in a band), no repeats

1) This Masquerade (The Carpenters)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: songs by siblings (possibly in a band), no repeats

1) This Masquerade (The Carpenters)
2) How Can You Mend a Broken Heart (The Bee Gees)


----------



## D Smith

New theme: songs by siblings (possibly in a band), no repeats

1) This Masquerade (The Carpenters)
2) How Can You Mend a Broken Heart (The Bee Gees)
3) Bye Bye Love (Everly Brothers)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: songs by siblings (possibly in a band), no repeats

1) This Masquerade (The Carpenters)
2) How Can You Mend a Broken Heart (The Bee Gees)
3) Bye Bye Love (Everly Brothers)
4) Sex on Fire (Kings of Leon)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs by siblings (possibly in a band), no repeats

1) This Masquerade (The Carpenters)
2) How Can You Mend a Broken Heart (The Bee Gees)
3) Bye Bye Love (Everly Brothers)
4) Sex on Fire (Kings of Leon)
5) Wonderwall (Oasis)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs by siblings (possibly in a band), no repeats

1) This Masquerade (The Carpenters)
2) How Can You Mend a Broken Heart (The Bee Gees)
3) Bye Bye Love (Everly Brothers)
4) Sex on Fire (Kings of Leon)
5) Wonderwall (Oasis)
6) Magic Man (Heart)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: songs by siblings (possibly in a band), no repeats

1) This Masquerade (The Carpenters)
2) How Can You Mend a Broken Heart (The Bee Gees)
3) Bye Bye Love (Everly Brothers)
4) Sex on Fire (Kings of Leon)
5) Wonderwall (Oasis)
6) Magic Man (Heart)
7) Bad Guy (Billie Eillish)


----------



## Art Rock

pianozach said:


> 7) Bad Guy (Billie Eillish)




Unless I'm missing something, next poster, please continue with a new #7.


----------



## pianozach

Art Rock said:


> Unless I'm missing something, next poster, please continue with a new #7.


You're missing something. Billie and her brother Finneas work together as a team, composing, recording, producing and performing together.

This hit single *Bad Guy* is composed by both, recorded by both, and performed by both. They share producing credit on this one track as well. She gets 'solo' status as a performer 'cause she always sings the lead vocal. She performs all vocals on their only album, but he harmonizes with her live.

Songwriting credits on the 14 tracks of 'her' debut album are for both of them, except for 2, on which Finneas gets sole credit.

They _shared_ Grammy Awards for Album of the Year and Song of the Year (Bad Guy)

Billie won Grammy Awards for Best Pop Vocal Album, Record of the Year, and Best New Artist of the Year

Finneas (or "FINNEAS") won a Grammy for Producer of the Year, Non-Classical.

Yeah, I actually thought this through before I put it on the list.


----------



## Open Book

New theme: songs by siblings (possibly in a band), no repeats

1) This Masquerade (The Carpenters)
2) How Can You Mend a Broken Heart (The Bee Gees)
3) Bye Bye Love (Everly Brothers)
4) Sex on Fire (Kings of Leon)
5) Wonderwall (Oasis)
6) Magic Man (Heart)
7) Bad Guy (Billie Eillish)
8) Cannonball (The Breeders)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs by siblings (possibly in a band), no repeats

1) This Masquerade (The Carpenters)
2) How Can You Mend a Broken Heart (The Bee Gees)
3) Bye Bye Love (Everly Brothers)
4) Sex on Fire (Kings of Leon)
5) Wonderwall (Oasis)
6) Magic Man (Heart)
7) Bad Guy (Billie Eillish)
8) Cannonball (The Breeders)
9) ABC (Jackson 5)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: songs by siblings (possibly in a band), no repeats

1) This Masquerade (The Carpenters)
2) How Can You Mend a Broken Heart (The Bee Gees)
3) Bye Bye Love (Everly Brothers)
4) Sex on Fire (Kings of Leon)
5) Wonderwall (Oasis)
6) Magic Man (Heart)
7) Bad Guy (Billie Eillish)
8) Cannonball (The Breeders)
9) ABC (Jackson 5)
10) Paranoid Android (Radiohead)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: songs by siblings (possibly in a band), no repeats

1) This Masquerade (The Carpenters)
2) How Can You Mend a Broken Heart (The Bee Gees)
3) Bye Bye Love (Everly Brothers)
4) Sex on Fire (Kings of Leon)
5) Wonderwall (Oasis)
6) Magic Man (Heart)
7) Bad Guy (Billie Eillish)
8) Cannonball (The Breeders)
9) ABC (Jackson 5)
10) Paranoid Android (Radiohead)

Next theme: Song performed by someone who is the offspring of (an)other well known musician(s)

1) Hallelujah (Rufus Wainwright)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Next theme: Song performed by someone who is the offspring of (an)other well known musician(s)

1) Hallelujah (Rufus Wainwright)
2) Alice's Restaurant (Arlo Guthrie)


----------



## Room2201974

Next theme: Song performed by someone who is the offspring of (an)other well known musician(s)

1) Hallelujah (Rufus Wainwright)
2) Alice's Restaurant (Arlo Guthrie)
3) One Headlight (Wallflowers/Jakob Dylan)


----------



## Open Book

Next theme: Song performed by someone who is the offspring of (an)other well known musician(s)

1) Hallelujah (Rufus Wainwright)
2) Alice's Restaurant (Arlo Guthrie)
3) One Headlight (Wallflowers/Jakob Dylan)
4) Too Late for Goodbyes (Julian Lennon)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Next theme: Song performed by someone who is the offspring of (an)other well known musician(s)

1) Hallelujah (Rufus Wainwright)
2) Alice's Restaurant (Arlo Guthrie)
3) One Headlight (Wallflowers/Jakob Dylan)
4) Too Late for Goodbyes (Julian Lennon)
5) Somethin' Stupid (Frank & Nancy Sinatra)


----------



## Room2201974

Next theme: Song performed by someone who is the offspring of (an)other well known musician(s)

1) Hallelujah (Rufus Wainwright)
2) Alice's Restaurant (Arlo Guthrie)
3) One Headlight (Wallflowers/Jakob Dylan)
4) Too Late for Goodbyes (Julian Lennon)
5) Somethin' Stupid (Frank & Nancy Sinatra)
6) If I Had A Hammer (Pete Seeger)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Next theme: Song performed by someone who is the offspring of (an)other well known musician(s)

1) Hallelujah (Rufus Wainwright)
2) Alice's Restaurant (Arlo Guthrie)
3) One Headlight (Wallflowers/Jakob Dylan)
4) Too Late for Goodbyes (Julian Lennon)
5) Somethin' Stupid (Frank & Nancy Sinatra)
6) If I Had A Hammer (Pete Seeger)
7) Unforgettable (Natalie & Nat King Cole)


----------



## Rogerx

Next theme: Song performed by someone who is the offspring of (an)other well known musician(s)

1) Hallelujah (Rufus Wainwright)
2) Alice's Restaurant (Arlo Guthrie)
3) One Headlight (Wallflowers/Jakob Dylan)
4) Too Late for Goodbyes (Julian Lennon)
5) Somethin' Stupid (Frank & Nancy Sinatra)
6) If I Had A Hammer (Pete Seeger)
7) Unforgettable (Natalie & Nat King Cole)
8) Grace( Jeff Buckley)


----------



## Open Book

Next theme: Song performed by someone who is the offspring of (an)other well known musician(s)

1) Hallelujah (Rufus Wainwright)
2) Alice's Restaurant (Arlo Guthrie)
3) One Headlight (Wallflowers/Jakob Dylan)
4) Too Late for Goodbyes (Julian Lennon)
5) Somethin' Stupid (Frank & Nancy Sinatra)
6) If I Had A Hammer (Pete Seeger)
7) Unforgettable (Natalie & Nat King Cole)
8) Grace( Jeff Buckley)
9) Come Away With Me (Norah Jones)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Next theme: Song performed by someone who is the offspring of (an)other well known musician(s)

1) Hallelujah (Rufus Wainwright)
2) Alice's Restaurant (Arlo Guthrie)
3) One Headlight (Wallflowers/Jakob Dylan)
4) Too Late for Goodbyes (Julian Lennon)
5) Somethin' Stupid (Frank & Nancy Sinatra)
6) If I Had A Hammer (Pete Seeger)
7) Unforgettable (Natalie & Nat King Cole)
8) Grace( Jeff Buckley)
9) Come Away With Me (Norah Jones)
10) Teenage Prostitute (Dweezil Zappa)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: songs with a bass intro!

1) Peace Sells (Megadeth)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs with a bass intro!

1) Peace Sells (Megadeth)
2) One of These Days ( Pink Floyd)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: songs with a bass intro!

1) Peace Sells (Megadeth)
2) One of These Days ( Pink Floyd)
3) Whipping Post (Allman Brothers)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs with a bass intro!

1) Peace Sells (Megadeth)
2) One of These Days ( Pink Floyd)
3) Whipping Post (Allman Brothers)
4) Another One Bites the Dust (Queen)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs with a bass intro!

1) Peace Sells (Megadeth)
2) One of These Days ( Pink Floyd)
3) Whipping Post (Allman Brothers)
4) Another One Bites the Dust (Queen)
5) Love Buzz ( Nirvana)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: songs with a bass intro!

1) Peace Sells (Megadeth)
2) One of These Days ( Pink Floyd)
3) Whipping Post (Allman Brothers)
4) Another One Bites the Dust (Queen)
5) Love Buzz ( Nirvana)
6) We Gotta Get Out Of This Place (Animals)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs with a bass intro!

1) Peace Sells (Megadeth)
2) One of These Days ( Pink Floyd)
3) Whipping Post (Allman Brothers)
4) Another One Bites the Dust (Queen)
5) Love Buzz ( Nirvana)
6) We Gotta Get Out Of This Place (Animals)
7) One of these Nights (Eagles)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs with a bass intro!

1) Peace Sells (Megadeth)
2) One of These Days ( Pink Floyd)
3) Whipping Post (Allman Brothers)
4) Another One Bites the Dust (Queen)
5) Love Buzz ( Nirvana)
6) We Gotta Get Out Of This Place (Animals)
7) One of these Nights (Eagles)
8) Under Pressure ( Queen and David Bowie)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs with a bass intro!

1) Peace Sells (Megadeth)
2) One of These Days ( Pink Floyd)
3) Whipping Post (Allman Brothers)
4) Another One Bites the Dust (Queen)
5) Love Buzz ( Nirvana)
6) We Gotta Get Out Of This Place (Animals)
7) One of these Nights (Eagles)
8) Under Pressure ( Queen and David Bowie)
9) Boris The Spider (Who)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs with a bass intro!

1) Peace Sells (Megadeth)
2) One of These Days ( Pink Floyd)
3) Whipping Post (Allman Brothers)
4) Another One Bites the Dust (Queen)
5) Love Buzz ( Nirvana)
6) We Gotta Get Out Of This Place (Animals)
7) One of these Nights (Eagles)
8) Under Pressure ( Queen and David Bowie)
9) Boris The Spider (Who)
10) Superfreak (Rick James)

New theme up for grabs.


----------



## bharbeke

New theme: Songs with "hero" in the title or about a hero

1) Jukebox Hero (Foreigner)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Songs with "hero" in the title or about a hero

1) Jukebox Hero (Foreigner)
2) No More Heroes (Stranglers)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Songs with "hero" in the title or about a hero

1) Jukebox Hero (Foreigner)
2) No More Heroes (Stranglers)
3) We Don't Need Another Hero (Tina Turner)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Songs with "hero" in the title or about a hero

1) Jukebox Hero (Foreigner)
2) No More Heroes (Stranglers)
3) We Don't Need Another Hero (Tina Turner)
4) Zero the Hero (Black Sabbath)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Songs with "hero" in the title or about a hero

1) Jukebox Hero (Foreigner)
2) No More Heroes (Stranglers)
3) We Don't Need Another Hero (Tina Turner)
4) Zero the Hero (Black Sabbath)
5) Holding Out For A Hero (Bonnie Tyler)


----------



## D Smith

New theme: Songs with "hero" in the title or about a hero

1) Jukebox Hero (Foreigner)
2) No More Heroes (Stranglers)
3) We Don't Need Another Hero (Tina Turner)
4) Zero the Hero (Black Sabbath)
5) Holding Out For A Hero (Bonnie Tyler)
6) Wind Beneath My Wings (Bette Midler "Did you ever know that you're my hero")


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Songs with "hero" in the title or about a hero

1) Jukebox Hero (Foreigner)
2) No More Heroes (Stranglers)
3) We Don't Need Another Hero (Tina Turner)
4) Zero the Hero (Black Sabbath)
5) Holding Out For A Hero (Bonnie Tyler)
6) Wind Beneath My Wings (Bette Midler "Did you ever know that you're my hero")
7) My Hero, Zero (Lemonheads)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Songs with "hero" in the title or about a hero

1) Jukebox Hero (Foreigner)
2) No More Heroes (Stranglers)
3) We Don't Need Another Hero (Tina Turner)
4) Zero the Hero (Black Sabbath)
5) Holding Out For A Hero (Bonnie Tyler)
6) Wind Beneath My Wings (Bette Midler "Did you ever know that you're my hero")
7) My Hero, Zero (Lemonheads)
8) Celluloid Heroes (The Kinks)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: Songs with "hero" in the title or about a hero

1) Jukebox Hero (Foreigner)
2) No More Heroes (Stranglers)
3) We Don't Need Another Hero (Tina Turner)
4) Zero the Hero (Black Sabbath)
5) Holding Out For A Hero (Bonnie Tyler)
6) Wind Beneath My Wings (Bette Midler "Did you ever know that you're my hero")
7) My Hero, Zero (Lemonheads)
8) Celluloid Heroes (The Kinks)
9) Hero (David Crosby/Phil Collins)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Songs with "hero" in the title or about a hero

1) Jukebox Hero (Foreigner)
2) No More Heroes (Stranglers)
3) We Don't Need Another Hero (Tina Turner)
4) Zero the Hero (Black Sabbath)
5) Holding Out For A Hero (Bonnie Tyler)
6) Wind Beneath My Wings (Bette Midler "Did you ever know that you're my hero")
7) My Hero, Zero (Lemonheads)
8) Celluloid Heroes (The Kinks)
9) Hero (David Crosby/Phil Collins)
10) True Life Hero (Klaatu)


----------



## pianozach

New theme = Songs about relatives

1) With My Daddy in the Attic (Dory Previn)


----------



## bharbeke

We have done familial titles and family member that is not offspring/sibling/parents previously in this thread. They are not exactly the same, but I feel comfortable calling this a Part 3. Here are the songs used before:

1.) Kissin' Cousins (Elvis Presley)
2.) Mother (John Lennon)
3.) Your Auntie Grizelda (The Monkees)
4.) Sister Christian (Night Ranger)
5.) Father and Son (Cat Stevens)
6.) Mother and Child Reunion (Paul Simon)
7.) We Are Family (Sister Sledge)
8.) Sister Golden Hair (America)
9.) Uncle John's Band (The Grateful Dead)
10.) Papa's Got A Brand New Bag (James Brown)

1) Uncle Albert/Admiral Halsey (Paul and Linda McCartney)
2) Kissin' Cousins (Elvis Presley)
3) Second Cousin (The Flamin' Groovies)
4) Electric Aunt Jemima (Frank Zappa and the Mothers of Invention)
5) Your funny uncle (Pet Shop Boys)
6) Uncle Arthur (David Bowie)
7) I'm My Own Grandpa (Latham/Jaffe)
8) Man Called Uncle (Elvis Costello)
9) Your Auntie Grizelda (The Monkees)
10.) Gigolo Aunt (Syd Barrett)


New theme = Songs about relatives (Part 3) - Excluded songs in post #3742

1) With My Daddy in the Attic (Dory Previn)
2) Song for Dad (Keith Urban)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme = Songs about relatives (Part 3) - Excluded songs in post #3742

1) With My Daddy in the Attic (Dory Previn)
2) Song for Dad (Keith Urban)
3) Cousin Kevin (Who)


----------



## Open Book

New theme = Songs about relatives (Part 3) - Excluded songs in post #3742

1) With My Daddy in the Attic (Dory Previn)
2) Song for Dad (Keith Urban)
3) Cousin Kevin (Who)
4) Sisters Are Doin' It for Themselves (Eurythmics)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme = Songs about relatives (Part 3) - Excluded songs in post #3742

1) With My Daddy in the Attic (Dory Previn)
2) Song for Dad (Keith Urban)
3) Cousin Kevin (Who)
4) Sisters Are Doin' It for Themselves (Eurythmics)
5) Mother (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = Songs about relatives (Part 3) - Excluded songs in post #3742

1) With My Daddy in the Attic (Dory Previn)
2) Song for Dad (Keith Urban)
3) Cousin Kevin (Who)
4) Sisters Are Doin' It for Themselves (Eurythmics)
5) Mother (Pink Floyd)
6) 'I'll Always Love My Mama'( The Intruders)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme = Songs about relatives (Part 3) - Excluded songs in post #3742

1) With My Daddy in the Attic (Dory Previn)
2) Song for Dad (Keith Urban)
3) Cousin Kevin (Who)
4) Sisters Are Doin' It for Themselves (Eurythmics)
5) Mother (Pink Floyd)
6) 'I'll Always Love My Mama'( The Intruders)
7) Mother Nature's Son (Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = Songs about relatives (Part 3) - Excluded songs in post #3742

1) With My Daddy in the Attic (Dory Previn)
2) Song for Dad (Keith Urban)
3) Cousin Kevin (Who)
4) Sisters Are Doin' It for Themselves (Eurythmics)
5) Mother (Pink Floyd)
6) 'I'll Always Love My Mama'( The Intruders)
7) Mother Nature's Son (Beatles)
8) He Ain't Heavy, He's My Brother ( The Hollies)


----------



## Open Book

New theme = Songs about relatives (Part 3) - Excluded songs in post #3742

1) With My Daddy in the Attic (Dory Previn)
2) Song for Dad (Keith Urban)
3) Cousin Kevin (Who)
4) Sisters Are Doin' It for Themselves (Eurythmics)
5) Mother (Pink Floyd)
6) 'I'll Always Love My Mama'( The Intruders)
7) Mother Nature's Son (Beatles)
8) He Ain't Heavy, He's My Brother ( The Hollies)
9) Twins Theme (Dan Fogelberg and Tim Weisberg)


----------



## pianozach

New theme = Songs about relatives (Part 3) - Excluded songs in post #3742

1) With My Daddy in the Attic (Dory Previn)
2) Song for Dad (Keith Urban)
3) Cousin Kevin (Who)
4) Sisters Are Doin' It for Themselves (Eurythmics)
5) Mother (Pink Floyd)
6) 'I'll Always Love My Mama'( The Intruders)
7) Mother Nature's Son (Beatles)
8) He Ain't Heavy, He's My Brother ( The Hollies)
9) Twins Theme (Dan Fogelberg and Tim Weisberg)
10) Cousin Dupree (Steely Dan)


----------



## pianozach

I named the previous theme

New Theme up for grabs.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Photography

1. Centerfold (J. Geils Band)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Photography

1. Centerfold (J. Geils Band)
2. Kodachrome (Paul Simon)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Photography

1. Centerfold (J. Geils Band)
2. Kodachrome (Paul Simon)
3) Pictures of Matchstick Men (Status Quo )


----------



## poodlebites

New theme: Photography

1. Centerfold (J. Geils Band)
2. Kodachrome (Paul Simon)
3) Pictures of Matchstick Men (Status Quo )
4) Let Me Take Your Photo (Speedies)

NYC Power Pop band. This was their first single. Radio Heartbeat released a really good compilation lp a few years ago.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Photography

1. Centerfold (J. Geils Band)
2. Kodachrome (Paul Simon)
3) Pictures of Matchstick Men (Status Quo )
4) Let Me Take Your Photo (Speedies)
5) Photograph (Ringo Starr)


----------



## poodlebites

New theme: Photography

1. Centerfold (J. Geils Band)
2. Kodachrome (Paul Simon)
3) Pictures of Matchstick Men (Status Quo)
4) Let Me Take Your Photo (Speedies)
5) Photograph (Ringo Starr)
6) Photographer (The Pretty Things)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Photography

1. Centerfold (J. Geils Band)
2. Kodachrome (Paul Simon)
3) Pictures of Matchstick Men (Status Quo)
4) Let Me Take Your Photo (Speedies)
5) Photograph (Ringo Starr)
6) Photographer (The Pretty Things)
7) Pictures Of Lily (The Who)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Photography

1. Centerfold (J. Geils Band)
2. Kodachrome (Paul Simon)
3) Pictures of Matchstick Men (Status Quo)
4) Let Me Take Your Photo (Speedies)
5) Photograph (Ringo Starr)
6) Photographer (The Pretty Things)
7) Pictures Of Lily (The Who)
8) Photograph (Def Leppard)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Photography

1. Centerfold (J. Geils Band)
2. Kodachrome (Paul Simon)
3) Pictures of Matchstick Men (Status Quo)
4) Let Me Take Your Photo (Speedies)
5) Photograph (Ringo Starr)
6) Photographer (The Pretty Things)
7) Pictures Of Lily (The Who)
8) Photograph (Def Leppard)
9) Freeze Frame (J Geils Band)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Photography

1. Centerfold (J. Geils Band)
2. Kodachrome (Paul Simon)
3) Pictures of Matchstick Men (Status Quo)
4) Let Me Take Your Photo (Speedies)
5) Photograph (Ringo Starr)
6) Photographer (The Pretty Things)
7) Pictures Of Lily (The Who)
8) Photograph (Def Leppard)
9) Freeze Frame (J Geils Band)
10) Wishing [If I Had A Photograph Of You] (A Flock Of Seagulls)

Next theme is up for grabs.


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: place(s) of worship, preferably in the title.

1) Chapel of Love (Dixie Cups)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: place(s) of worship, preferably in the title.

1) Chapel of Love (Dixie Cups)
2) Church (Part of Someone) (Stephen Stills)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: place(s) of worship, preferably in the title.

1) Chapel of Love (Dixie Cups)
2) Church (Part of Someone) (Stephen Stills)
3) Church of the Poisoned Mind (Culture Club)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: place(s) of worship, preferably in the title.

1) Chapel of Love (Dixie Cups)
2) Church (Part of Someone) (Stephen Stills)
3) Church of the Poisoned Mind (Culture Club)
4) Angkor Wat (Yes)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: place(s) of worship, preferably in the title.

1) Chapel of Love (Dixie Cups)
2) Church (Part of Someone) (Stephen Stills)
3) Church of the Poisoned Mind (Culture Club)
4) Angkor Wat (Yes)
5) Winchester Cathedral (New Vaudeville Band)


----------



## bharbeke

New theme: place(s) of worship, preferably in the title.

1) Chapel of Love (Dixie Cups)
2) Church (Part of Someone) (Stephen Stills)
3) Church of the Poisoned Mind (Culture Club)
4) Angkor Wat (Yes)
5) Winchester Cathedral (New Vaudeville Band)
6) Monday Morning Church (Alan Jackson)

This is one of my favorite songs of his. It is both fine poetry and music.


----------



## pianozach

New theme: place(s) of worship, preferably in the title.

1) Chapel of Love (Dixie Cups)
2) Church (Part of Someone) (Stephen Stills)
3) Church of the Poisoned Mind (Culture Club)
4) Angkor Wat (Yes)
5) Winchester Cathedral (New Vaudeville Band)
6) Monday Morning Church (Alan Jackson)
7) Thieves in the Temple (Prince)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: place(s) of worship, preferably in the title.

1) Chapel of Love (Dixie Cups)
2) Church (Part of Someone) (Stephen Stills)
3) Church of the Poisoned Mind (Culture Club)
4) Angkor Wat (Yes)
5) Winchester Cathedral (New Vaudeville Band)
6) Monday Morning Church (Alan Jackson)
7) Thieves in the Temple (Prince)
8) Cathedral (CSN)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: place(s) of worship, preferably in the title.

1) Chapel of Love (Dixie Cups)
2) Church (Part of Someone) (Stephen Stills)
3) Church of the Poisoned Mind (Culture Club)
4) Angkor Wat (Yes)
5) Winchester Cathedral (New Vaudeville Band)
6) Monday Morning Church (Alan Jackson)
7) Thieves in the Temple (Prince)
8) Cathedral (CSN)
9) Take Me To Church (Hozier)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: place(s) of worship, preferably in the title.

1) Chapel of Love (Dixie Cups)
2) Church (Part of Someone) (Stephen Stills)
3) Church of the Poisoned Mind (Culture Club)
4) Angkor Wat (Yes)
5) Winchester Cathedral (New Vaudeville Band)
6) Monday Morning Church (Alan Jackson)
7) Thieves in the Temple (Prince)
8) Cathedral (CSN)
9) Take Me To Church (Hozier)
10) Get Me To The Church On Time (Stanley Holloway)

Give me 10 minutes unless someone knows something


----------



## Rogerx

New theme; Jealous ( part 2)

New theme: Subject is a jealous, controlling lover

1.) I Can See For Miles (The Who)
2.) Jealous Guy (John Lennon)
3.) Every Breath You Take (Police)
4.) Going through the motions (Aimee Mann)
5.) Miss Otis Regrets (Bryan Ferry)
6.) My Best Friend's Girl (The Cars)
7.) Prisoner (Ryan Adams)
8.) You Can't Do That (The Beatles)
9.) Outside Woman Blues (Joe Reynolds, Cream)
10.) I'm Gonna Murder My Baby (Pat Hare)

These has been used before so no double.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme; Jealous ( part 2) None from post 3772, thanks.

1)Jealousy ( Pet Shop Boys)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme; Jealous ( part 2) None from post 3772, thanks.

1)Jealousy ( Pet Shop Boys)
2) The Girl Is Mine (Paul McCartney & Michael Jackson)


----------



## poodlebites

New theme; Jealous (part 2) None from post 3772, thanks.

1) Jealousy (Pet Shop Boys)
2) The Girl Is Mine (Paul McCartney & Michael Jackson)
3) Jealous Again (The Black Crowes)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme; Jealous (part 2) None from post 3772, thanks.

1) Jealousy (Pet Shop Boys)
2) The Girl Is Mine (Paul McCartney & Michael Jackson)
3) Jealous Again (The Black Crowes)
4) Jealous of Your Cigarette ( Hawksley Workman)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme; Jealous (part 2) None from post 3772, thanks.

1) Jealousy (Pet Shop Boys)
2) The Girl Is Mine (Paul McCartney & Michael Jackson)
3) Jealous Again (The Black Crowes)
4) Jealous of Your Cigarette ( Hawksley Workman)
5) Jealous Mind (Alvin Stardust)


----------



## pianozach

New theme; Jealous (part 2) None from post 3772, thanks.

1) Jealousy (Pet Shop Boys)
2) The Girl Is Mine (Paul McCartney & Michael Jackson)
3) Jealous Again (The Black Crowes)
4) Jealous of Your Cigarette ( Hawksley Workman)
5) Jealous Mind (Alvin Stardust)
6) Run For Your Life (The Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme; Jealous (part 2) None from post 3772, thanks.

1) Jealousy (Pet Shop Boys)
2) The Girl Is Mine (Paul McCartney & Michael Jackson)
3) Jealous Again (The Black Crowes)
4) Jealous of Your Cigarette ( Hawksley Workman)
5) Jealous Mind (Alvin Stardust)
6) Run For Your Life (The Beatles)
7) Jealous ( Nick Jonas)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme; Jealous (part 2) None from post 3772, thanks.

1) Jealousy (Pet Shop Boys)
2) The Girl Is Mine (Paul McCartney & Michael Jackson)
3) Jealous Again (The Black Crowes)
4) Jealous of Your Cigarette ( Hawksley Workman)
5) Jealous Mind (Alvin Stardust)
6) Run For Your Life (The Beatles)
7) Jealous ( Nick Jonas)
8) Him (Rupert Holmes)


----------



## bharbeke

New theme; Jealous (part 2) None from post 3772, thanks.

1) Jealousy (Pet Shop Boys)
2) The Girl Is Mine (Paul McCartney & Michael Jackson)
3) Jealous Again (The Black Crowes)
4) Jealous of Your Cigarette ( Hawksley Workman)
5) Jealous Mind (Alvin Stardust)
6) Run For Your Life (The Beatles)
7) Jealous ( Nick Jonas)
8) Him (Rupert Holmes)
9) Hey Jealousy (Gin Blossoms)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme; Jealous (part 2) None from post 3772, thanks.

1) Jealousy (Pet Shop Boys)
2) The Girl Is Mine (Paul McCartney & Michael Jackson)
3) Jealous Again (The Black Crowes)
4) Jealous of Your Cigarette ( Hawksley Workman)
5) Jealous Mind (Alvin Stardust)
6) Run For Your Life (The Beatles)
7) Jealous ( Nick Jonas)
8) Him (Rupert Holmes)
9) Hey Jealousy (Gin Blossoms)
10) Is She Really Going Out With Him? (Joe Jackson)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains give, gave, or gimme.

1) Gimme Shelter (Rolling Stones)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: title contains give, gave, or gimme.

1) Gimme Shelter (Rolling Stones)
2) Give a Little Bit (Supertramp)


----------



## bharbeke

New theme: title contains give, gave, or gimme.

1) Gimme Shelter (Rolling Stones)
2) Give a Little Bit (Supertramp)
3) Give Me Back My Wig (Stevie Ray Vaughan)

There are lots of great choices available, but I love to remind people of how great a player/singer SRV was.


----------



## Open Book

New theme: title contains give, gave, or gimme.

1) Gimme Shelter (Rolling Stones)
2) Give a Little Bit (Supertramp)
3) Give Me Back My Wig (Stevie Ray Vaughan)
4) Give The People What They Want (The Kinks)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains give, gave, or gimme.

1) Gimme Shelter (Rolling Stones)
2) Give a Little Bit (Supertramp)
3) Give Me Back My Wig (Stevie Ray Vaughan)
4) Give The People What They Want (The Kinks)
5) Give Peace A Chance (Plastic Ono Band)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: title contains give, gave, or gimme.

1) Gimme Shelter (Rolling Stones)
2) Give a Little Bit (Supertramp)
3) Give Me Back My Wig (Stevie Ray Vaughan)
4) Give The People What They Want (The Kinks)
5) Give Peace A Chance (Plastic Ono Band)
6) Got To Give It Up (Thin Lizzy)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: title contains give, gave, or gimme.

1) Gimme Shelter (Rolling Stones)
2) Give a Little Bit (Supertramp)
3) Give Me Back My Wig (Stevie Ray Vaughan)
4) Give The People What They Want (The Kinks)
5) Give Peace A Chance (Plastic Ono Band)
6) Got To Give It Up (Thin Lizzy)
7) I Give, You Give Blind (CSN)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: title contains give, gave, or gimme.

1) Gimme Shelter (Rolling Stones)
2) Give a Little Bit (Supertramp)
3) Give Me Back My Wig (Stevie Ray Vaughan)
4) Give The People What They Want (The Kinks)
5) Give Peace A Chance (Plastic Ono Band)
6) Got To Give It Up (Thin Lizzy)
7) I Give, You Give Blind (CSN)
8) You Never Give Me Your Money (The Beatles)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: title contains give, gave, or gimme.

1) Gimme Shelter (Rolling Stones)
2) Give a Little Bit (Supertramp)
3) Give Me Back My Wig (Stevie Ray Vaughan)
4) Give The People What They Want (The Kinks)
5) Give Peace A Chance (Plastic Ono Band)
6) Got To Give It Up (Thin Lizzy)
7) I Give, You Give Blind (CSN)
8) You Never Give Me Your Money (The Beatles)
9) Don't Give Up (Peter Gabriel and Kate Bush)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains give, gave, or gimme.

1) Gimme Shelter (Rolling Stones)
2) Give a Little Bit (Supertramp)
3) Give Me Back My Wig (Stevie Ray Vaughan)
4) Give The People What They Want (The Kinks)
5) Give Peace A Chance (Plastic Ono Band)
6) Got To Give It Up (Thin Lizzy)
7) I Give, You Give Blind (CSN)
8) You Never Give Me Your Money (The Beatles)
9) Don't Give Up (Peter Gabriel and Kate Bush)
10) Don't Give Up On Us (David Soul)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: type of reptile or the word reptile(s), preferably in the title.

1) The Lizards (Phish)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: type of reptile or the word reptile(s), preferably in the title.

1) The Lizards (Phish)
2) Snakebite ( Judas Priest)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: type of reptile or the word reptile(s), preferably in the title.

1) The Lizards (Phish)
2) Snakebite ( Judas Priest)
3) Karma Chameleon (Culture Club)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: type of reptile or the word reptile(s), preferably in the title.

1) The Lizards (Phish)
2) Snakebite ( Judas Priest)
3) Karma Chameleon (Culture Club)
4) See You Later Alligator( Bobby Charles)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: type of reptile or the word reptile(s), preferably in the title.

1) The Lizards (Phish)
2) Snakebite ( Judas Priest)
3) Karma Chameleon (Culture Club)
4) See You Later Alligator( Bobby Charles)
5) Terrapin Station Medley (Grateful Dead)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: type of reptile or the word reptile(s), preferably in the title.

1) The Lizards (Phish)
2) Snakebite ( Judas Priest)
3) Karma Chameleon (Culture Club)
4) See You Later Alligator( Bobby Charles)
5) Terrapin Station Medley (Grateful Dead)
6) Yertle The Turtle ( Red Hot Chili Peppers)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: type of reptile or the word reptile(s), preferably in the title.

1) The Lizards (Phish)
2) Snakebite ( Judas Priest)
3) Karma Chameleon (Culture Club)
4) See You Later Alligator( Bobby Charles)
5) Terrapin Station Medley (Grateful Dead)
6) Yertle The Turtle ( Red Hot Chili Peppers)
7) Crocodile Rock (Elton John)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: type of reptile or the word reptile(s), preferably in the title.

1) The Lizards (Phish)
2) Snakebite (Judas Priest)
3) Karma Chameleon (Culture Club)
4) See You Later Alligator (Bobby Charles)
5) Terrapin Station Medley (Grateful Dead)
6) Yertle The Turtle (Red Hot Chili Peppers)
7) Crocodile Rock (Elton John)
8) Tortoise And The Hare (The Moody Blues)


----------



## poodlebites

New theme: type of reptile or the word reptile(s), preferably in the title.

1) The Lizards (Phish)
2) Snakebite (Judas Priest)
3) Karma Chameleon (Culture Club)
4) See You Later Alligator (Bobby Charles)
5) Terrapin Station Medley (Grateful Dead)
6) Yertle The Turtle (Red Hot Chili Peppers)
7) Crocodile Rock (Elton John)
8) Tortoise And The Hare (The Moody Blues)
9) It's A Cold Night For Alligators (Roky Erickson & the Aliens)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: type of reptile or the word reptile(s), preferably in the title.

1) The Lizards (Phish)
2) Snakebite (Judas Priest)
3) Karma Chameleon (Culture Club)
4) See You Later Alligator (Bobby Charles)
5) Terrapin Station Medley (Grateful Dead)
6) Yertle The Turtle (Red Hot Chili Peppers)
7) Crocodile Rock (Elton John)
8) Tortoise And The Hare (The Moody Blues)
9) It's A Cold Night For Alligators (Roky Erickson & the Aliens)
10) Midnight Serpent (Satyricon)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme: BEER 

1) Warm Beer and Cold Women (Tom Waits)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: BEER

1) Warm Beer and Cold Women (Tom Waits)
2) Beerbottle ( Stereophonics)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: BEER

1) Warm Beer and Cold Women (Tom Waits)
2) Beerbottle ( Stereophonics)
3) Beer or Sangria (Circus)


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Theme: BEER

1) Warm Beer and Cold Women (Tom Waits)
2) Beerbottle ( Stereophonics)
3) Beer or Sangria (Circus)
4) Two Pints of Lager and a Packet of Crisps Please (Splodgenessabounds)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: BEER

1) Warm Beer and Cold Women (Tom Waits)
2) Beerbottle ( Stereophonics)
3) Beer or Sangria (Circus)
4) Two Pints of Lager and a Packet of Crisps Please (Splodgenessabounds)
5) Beer Or Sangria (Circus)


----------



## Art Rock

Next poster, please post a new #5. Thanks.


----------



## Rogerx

Rogerx said:


> Theme: BEER
> 
> 1) Warm Beer and Cold Women (Tom Waits)
> 2) Beerbottle ( Stereophonics)
> 3) Beer or Sangria (Circus)
> 4) Two Pints of Lager and a Packet of Crisps Please (Splodgenessabounds)
> 5) Beer Or Sangria (Circus)





Art Rock said:


> Next poster, please post a new #5. Thanks.


Done, sorry .
Theme: BEER

1) Warm Beer and Cold Women (Tom Waits)
2) Beerbottle ( Stereophonics)
3) Beer or Sangria (Circus)
4) Two Pints of Lager and a Packet of Crisps Please (Splodgenessabounds)
5) Beer For My Horses (Toby Keith and Willie Nelson)


----------



## Art Rock

I'm sure that the band members of Circus never expected in 1973 that their minor hit in the Netherlands would feature in aworld-wide game in 2020. Twice.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Theme: BEER


1) Warm Beer and Cold Women (Tom Waits)
2) Beerbottle ( Stereophonics)
3) Beer or Sangria (Circus)
4) Two Pints of Lager and a Packet of Crisps Please (Splodgenessabounds)
5) Beer For My Horses (Toby Keith and Willie Nelson)
6) I Am A Cider Drinker (The Wurzels)


----------



## Art Rock

Where's the beer in that?


----------



## Rogerx

Art Rock said:


> Where's the beer in that?


My thought exactly, some kind of wine as far as I know.


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: BEER


1) Warm Beer and Cold Women (Tom Waits)
2) Beerbottle ( Stereophonics)
3) Beer or Sangria (Circus)
4) Two Pints of Lager and a Packet of Crisps Please (Splodgenessabounds)
5) Beer For My Horses (Toby Keith and Willie Nelson)
6) Fuel (Ani Difranco) "stranded on a small desert island with no place in 2000 miles to buy beer"

Didn't mean to delete the original #6, but I agree that it doesn't fit the theme, and neither title nor lyrics mentioned beer. Next poster can add it back in, if desired.


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: BEER


1) Warm Beer and Cold Women (Tom Waits)
2) Beerbottle ( Stereophonics)
3) Beer or Sangria (Circus)
4) Two Pints of Lager and a Packet of Crisps Please (Splodgenessabounds)
5) Beer For My Horses (Toby Keith and Willie Nelson)
6) Fuel (Ani Difranco)
7) Eye of the Tiger (Survivor)




Tiger is a beer brand from Singapore, popular in South-East Asia.


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: BEER


1) Warm Beer and Cold Women (Tom Waits)
2) Beerbottle ( Stereophonics)
3) Beer or Sangria (Circus)
4) Two Pints of Lager and a Packet of Crisps Please (Splodgenessabounds)
5) Beer For My Horses (Toby Keith and Willie Nelson)
6) Fuel (Ani Difranco)
7) Eye of the Tiger (Survivor)
8) Titties & Beer ( Frank Zappa)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: BEER


1) Warm Beer and Cold Women (Tom Waits)
2) Beerbottle ( Stereophonics)
3) Beer or Sangria (Circus)
4) Two Pints of Lager and a Packet of Crisps Please (Splodgenessabounds)
5) Beer For My Horses (Toby Keith and Willie Nelson)
6) Fuel (Ani Difranco)
7) Eye of the Tiger (Survivor)
8) Titties & Beer ( Frank Zappa)
9) This Note's For You (Neil Young)

The song disses a bunch of American beer brands, by name.


----------



## bharbeke

Theme: BEER


1) Warm Beer and Cold Women (Tom Waits)
2) Beerbottle ( Stereophonics)
3) Beer or Sangria (Circus)
4) Two Pints of Lager and a Packet of Crisps Please (Splodgenessabounds)
5) Beer For My Horses (Toby Keith and Willie Nelson)
6) Fuel (Ani Difranco)
7) Eye of the Tiger (Survivor)
8) Titties & Beer ( Frank Zappa)
9) This Note's For You (Neil Young)
10) Cold Budweiser and a Cheap Tater (Joe Diffie)

I have to question #7. It seems to be a song about someone fighting to overcome challenging circumstances but does not mention or allude to beer. Whether it stays in or out, somebody else please choose the next list theme.


----------



## Art Rock

bharbeke said:


> I have to question #7. It seems to be a song about someone fighting to overcome challenging circumstances but does not mention or allude to beer. Whether it stays in or out, somebody else please choose the next list theme.


See post 3815 - similar to using S&G's The Boxer when the theme is dogs.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = Fictional characters from literature (Band names, song titles, lyrics etc.) 2

Disqualified songs: 
_1) Frankenstein (Edgar Winter Band)
2) Wuthering Heights (Kate Bush)
3) Perry Mason (Ozzy)
4) Merlin (Kayak)
5) The Ghost of Tom Joad (Bruce Springsteen)
6) My Dear Watson (Thee Headcoats)
7) Tom Sawyer (Rush)
8) John Barleycorn (anon / Traffic)
9) Saint Huck (Nice Cave and the Bad Seeds)
10) White Rabbit (Jefferson Airplane)_


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = Fictional characters from literature (Band names, song titles, lyrics etc.) 2

Disqualified songs in post 3820.

1) Gollum's Song (Emiliana Torrini)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme = Fictional characters from literature (Band names, song titles, lyrics etc.) 2

Disqualified songs in post 3820.

1) Gollum's Song (Emiliana Torrini)
2) House At Pooh Corner ( Liggins & Messina)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Art Rock said:


> Theme: BEER
> 
> 1) Warm Beer and Cold Women (Tom Waits)
> 2) Beerbottle ( Stereophonics)
> 3) Beer or Sangria (Circus)
> 4) Two Pints of Lager and a Packet of Crisps Please (Splodgenessabounds)
> 5) Beer For My Horses (Toby Keith and Willie Nelson)
> 6) Fuel (Ani Difranco)
> 7) Eye of the Tiger (Survivor)
> 
> Tiger is a beer brand from Singapore, popular in South-East Asia.


Oh! That's what the eye of the tiger is!
...sorry...See I'm late to the party. I got beer!


----------



## bharbeke

Sorry about that, Art Rock! I totally did not see your explanatory note until now. Cheers!


----------



## Open Book

New theme = Fictional characters from literature (Band names, song titles, lyrics etc.) 2

Disqualified songs in post 3820.

1) Gollum's Song (Emiliana Torrini)
2) House At Pooh Corner ( Loggins & Messina)
3) Moby Dick (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme = Fictional characters from literature (Band names, song titles, lyrics etc.) 2

Disqualified songs in post 3820.

1) Gollum's Song (Emiliana Torrini)
2) House At Pooh Corner ( Loggins & Messina)
3) Moby Dick (Led Zeppelin)
4) Whodunnit (Tavares) 

Sherlock Holmes, Charlie Chan, Ellery Queen


----------



## pianozach

New theme = Fictional characters from literature (Band names, song titles, lyrics etc.) 2

Disqualified songs in post 3820.

1) Gollum's Song (Emiliana Torrini)
2) House At Pooh Corner ( Loggins & Messina)
3) Moby Dick (Led Zeppelin)
4) Whodunnit (Tavares) 
5) Mrs. Robinson (Simon & Garfunkel) 

She's from the film The Graduate based on the 1963 novel of the same name by Charles Webb.


----------



## Room2201974

New theme = Fictional characters from literature (Band names, song titles, lyrics etc.) 2

Disqualified songs in post 3820.

1) Gollum's Song (Emiliana Torrini)
2) House At Pooh Corner ( Loggins & Messina)
3) Moby Dick (Led Zeppelin)
4) Whodunnit (Tavares)
5) Mrs. Robinson (Simon & Garfunkel)
6) Lil Red Riding Hood (Sam The Sham & The Pharaohs)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme = Fictional characters from literature (Band names, song titles, lyrics etc.) 2

Disqualified songs in post 3820.

1) Gollum's Song (Emiliana Torrini)
2) House At Pooh Corner ( Loggins & Messina)
3) Moby Dick (Led Zeppelin)
4) Whodunnit (Tavares)
5) Mrs. Robinson (Simon & Garfunkel)
6) Lil Red Riding Hood (Sam The Sham & The Pharaohs)
7) The Raven (Alan Parsons Project)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme = Fictional characters from literature (Band names, song titles, lyrics etc.) 2

Disqualified songs in post 3820.

1) Gollum's Song (Emiliana Torrini)
2) House At Pooh Corner ( Loggins & Messina)
3) Moby Dick (Led Zeppelin)
4) Whodunnit (Tavares)
5) Mrs. Robinson (Simon & Garfunkel)
6) Lil Red Riding Hood (Sam The Sham & The Pharaohs)
7) The Sick Bed Of Cuchulainn (The Pogues) Is it ok??


----------



## Starving Wolf

Fixed collision to restore my entry.

New theme = Fictional characters from literature (Band names, song titles, lyrics etc.) 2

Disqualified songs in post 3820.

1) Gollum's Song (Emiliana Torrini)
2) House At Pooh Corner ( Loggins & Messina)
3) Moby Dick (Led Zeppelin)
4) Whodunnit (Tavares)
5) Mrs. Robinson (Simon & Garfunkel)
6) Lil Red Riding Hood (Sam The Sham & The Pharaohs)
7) The Raven (Alan Parsons Project)
8) The Sick Bed Of Cuchulainn (The Pogues)


----------



## Art Rock

Fixed collision to restore my entry.

New theme = Fictional characters from literature (Band names, song titles, lyrics etc.) 2

Disqualified songs in post 3820.

1) Gollum's Song (Emiliana Torrini)
2) House At Pooh Corner ( Loggins & Messina)
3) Moby Dick (Led Zeppelin)
4) Whodunnit (Tavares)
5) Mrs. Robinson (Simon & Garfunkel)
6) Lil Red Riding Hood (Sam The Sham & The Pharaohs)
7) The Raven (Alan Parsons Project)
8) The Sick Bed Of Cuchulainn (The Pogues)
9) Niniane (Kayak)


----------



## Rogerx

Fixed collision to restore my entry.

New theme = Fictional characters from literature (Band names, song titles, lyrics etc.) 2

Disqualified songs in post 3820.

1) Gollum's Song (Emiliana Torrini)
2) House At Pooh Corner ( Loggins & Messina)
3) Moby Dick (Led Zeppelin)
4) Whodunnit (Tavares)
5) Mrs. Robinson (Simon & Garfunkel)
6) Lil Red Riding Hood (Sam The Sham & The Pharaohs)
7) The Raven (Alan Parsons Project)
8) The Sick Bed Of Cuchulainn (The Pogues)
9) Niniane (Kayak)
10) Romeo And Juliet ( Dire Straits)

I am sorry, every time I think I have a subject it's done before, so be my guest .


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: repetition. Title speaks to repetition.

1) Do It Again (Steely Dan)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: repetition. Title speaks to repetition.

1) Do It Again (Steely Dan)
2) Do that to me one more time (Captain & Tenille)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: repetition. Title speaks to repetition.

1) Do It Again (Steely Dan)
2) Do that to me one more time (Captain & Tenille)
3) Baby One More Time(Britney Spears)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: repetition. Title speaks to repetition.

1) Do It Again (Steely Dan)
2) Do that to me one more time (Captain & Tenille)
3) Baby One More Time(Britney Spears)
4) Love Over and Over (The McGarrigles)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: repetition. Title speaks to repetition.

1) Do It Again (Steely Dan)
2) Do that to me one more time (Captain & Tenille)
3) Baby One More Time(Britney Spears)
4) Love Over and Over (The McGarrigles)
5) Will It Go Round In Circles (Billy Preston)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: repetition. Title speaks to repetition.

1) Do It Again (Steely Dan)
2) Do that to me one more time (Captain & Tenille)
3) Baby One More Time(Britney Spears)
4) Love Over and Over (The McGarrigles)
5) Will It Go Round In Circles (Billy Preston)
6) Over and Over (DC5)


----------



## bharbeke

New theme: repetition. Title speaks to repetition.

1) Do It Again (Steely Dan)
2) Do that to me one more time (Captain & Tenille)
3) Baby One More Time(Britney Spears)
4) Love Over and Over (The McGarrigles)
5) Will It Go Round In Circles (Billy Preston)
6) Over and Over (DC5)
7) Over and Over (Tim McGraw ft. Nelly)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: repetition. Title speaks to repetition.

1) Do It Again (Steely Dan)
2) Do that to me one more time (Captain & Tenille)
3) Baby One More Time(Britney Spears)
4) Love Over and Over (The McGarrigles)
5) Will It Go Round In Circles (Billy Preston)
6) Over and Over (DC5)
7) Over and Over (Tim McGraw ft. Nelly)
8) Routine Day (Klaatu)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: repetition. Title speaks to repetition.

1) Do It Again (Steely Dan)
2) Do that to me one more time (Captain & Tenille)
3) Baby One More Time(Britney Spears)
4) Love Over and Over (The McGarrigles)
5) Will It Go Round In Circles (Billy Preston)
6) Over and Over (DC5)
7) Over and Over (Tim McGraw ft. Nelly)
8) Routine Day (Klaatu)
9) Round and Round (Ratt)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: repetition. Title speaks to repetition.

1) Do It Again (Steely Dan)
2) Do that to me one more time (Captain & Tenille)
3) Baby One More Time(Britney Spears)
4) Love Over and Over (The McGarrigles)
5) Will It Go Round In Circles (Billy Preston)
6) Over and Over (DC5)
7) Over and Over (Tim McGraw ft. Nelly)
8) Routine Day (Klaatu)
9) Round and Round (Ratt)
10) Do It Again (The Kinks) 

New theme: the opposite of repetition; exclusivity

1) Only You (Yaz)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: the opposite of repetition; exclusivity

1) Only You (Yaz)
2) You are the one the I want.(Olivia Newton John)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: the opposite of repetition; exclusivity

1) Only You (Yaz)
2) You are the one the I want.(Olivia Newton John)
3) For Your Eyes Only (Sheena Easton)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: the opposite of repetition; exclusivity

1) Only You (Yaz)
2) You are the one the I want.(Olivia Newton John)
3) For Your Eyes Only (Sheena Easton)
4) I've got you Babe ( Sony and Cher)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: the opposite of repetition; exclusivity

1) Only You (Yaz)
2) You are the one the I want.(Olivia Newton John)
3) For Your Eyes Only (Sheena Easton)
4) I've got you Babe ( Sony and Cher)
5) Still The One (Orleans)


----------



## Starving Wolf

BTW, I find #4 to be an ironic representative for the theme, given its close association with the movie Groundhog Day.

Not saying it should be disqualified.

I just think it's an ironic choice.


----------



## Open Book

Starving Wolf said:


> BTW, I find #4 to be an ironic representative for the theme, given its close association with the movie Groundhog Day.
> 
> Not saying it should be disqualified.
> 
> I just think it's an ironic choice.


Ironic because Groundhog Day is about repetition.

New theme: the opposite of repetition; exclusivity

1) Only You (Yaz)
2) You are the one the I want.(Olivia Newton John)
3) For Your Eyes Only (Sheena Easton)
4) I've got you Babe ( Sony and Cher)
5) Still The One (Orleans)
6) Sole Salvation (The English Beat)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: the opposite of repetition; exclusivity

1) Only You (Yaz)
2) You are the one the I want.(Olivia Newton John)
3) For Your Eyes Only (Sheena Easton)
4) I've got you Babe ( Sony and Cher)
5) Still The One (Orleans)
6) Sole Salvation (The English Beat)
7) I Only Want to Be With You (Dusty Springfield)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: the opposite of repetition; exclusivity

1) Only You (Yaz)
2) You are the one the I want (Olivia Newton John)
3) For Your Eyes Only (Sheena Easton)
4) I've got you Babe (Sony and Cher)
5) Still The One (Orleans)
6) Sole Salvation (The English Beat)
7) I Only Want to Be With You (Dusty Springfield)
8) Once In a Lifetime (Sammy Davis, Jr.)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: the opposite of repetition; exclusivity

1) Only You (Yaz)
2) You are the one the I want (Olivia Newton John)
3) For Your Eyes Only (Sheena Easton)
4) I've got you Babe (Sony and Cher)
5) Still The One (Orleans)
6) Sole Salvation (The English Beat)
7) I Only Want to Be With You (Dusty Springfield)
8) Once In a Lifetime (Sammy Davis, Jr.)
9) It Had to Be You ( Frank Sinatra)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: the opposite of repetition; exclusivity

1) Only You (Yaz)
2) You are the one the I want (Olivia Newton John)
3) For Your Eyes Only (Sheena Easton)
4) I've got you Babe (Sony and Cher)
5) Still The One (Orleans)
6) Sole Salvation (The English Beat)
7) I Only Want to Be With You (Dusty Springfield)
8) Once In a Lifetime (Sammy Davis, Jr.)
9) It Had to Be You ( Frank Sinatra)
10) You're the first, the last, my everything (Barry White)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Months [2]. Title must contain the name of a month. No repeats.*

Disqualified songs from the first one:

_1) I can see the sun in late December (Lucifer)
2) April Come She Will (Simon & Garfunkel)
3) I'll See You In September (The Happenings)
4) November (Tom Waits)
5) January (Pilot)
6) First of May (The Bee Gees)
7) February Song (Josh Groban)
8) 4th of July (Ani DiFranco)
9) Waters of March (Art Garfunkel)
10) Evening in June (Van Morrison )_

* if it gets too difficult we can lift this restriction, but let's try first.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Months [2]. Title must contain the name of a month. No repeats.

Disqualified songs in post 3854.

1) Flowers in December (Mazzy Star)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Months [2]. Title must contain the name of a month. No repeats.

Disqualified songs in post 3854.

1) Flowers in December (Mazzy Star)
2) April Fools (Rufus Wainwright)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: Months [2]. Title must contain the name of a month. No repeats.

Disqualified songs in post 3854.

1) Flowers in December (Mazzy Star)
2) April Fools (Rufus Wainwright)
3) Wake Me Up When September Ends (Green Day)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Months [2]. Title must contain the name of a month. No repeats.

Disqualified songs in post 3854.

1) Flowers in December (Mazzy Star)
2) April Fools (Rufus Wainwright)
3) Wake Me Up When September Ends (Green Day)
4) November Rain (Guns 'N Roses)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Months [2]. Title must contain the name of a month. No repeats.

Disqualified songs in post 3854.

1) Flowers in December (Mazzy Star)
2) April Fools (Rufus Wainwright)
3) Wake Me Up When September Ends (Green Day)
4) November Rain (Guns 'N Roses)
5) May (Kayak)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Months [2]. Title must contain the name of a month. No repeats.

Disqualified songs in post 3854.

1) Flowers in December (Mazzy Star)
2) April Fools (Rufus Wainwright)
3) Wake Me Up When September Ends (Green Day)
4) November Rain (Guns 'N Roses)
5) May (Kayak)
6)The Last Day Of June 1934 ( Al Stewart)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: Months [2]. Title must contain the name of a month. No repeats.

Disqualified songs in post 3854.

1) Flowers in December (Mazzy Star)
2) April Fools (Rufus Wainwright)
3) Wake Me Up When September Ends (Green Day)
4) November Rain (Guns 'N Roses)
5) May (Kayak)
6) The Last Day Of June 1934 ( Al Stewart)
7) First of May (James Taylor)


----------



## Art Rock

We're still at no repeats. Next poster, please continue with a replacement #7. Thanks.


----------



## Starving Wolf

Whoever that is, it probably won't be me. I think I'm out until we get to repeats. Even then, I only have one in mind, so far.


----------



## Room2201974

So its the title that can't be repeated? I thought it was the song, as in _First of May_ by the Bee Gees, and _First of May_ by James Taylor are two different songs.


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Months [2]. Title must contain the name of a month. No repeats.

Disqualified songs in post 3854.

1) Flowers in December (Mazzy Star)
2) April Fools (Rufus Wainwright)
3) Wake Me Up When September Ends (Green Day)
4) November Rain (Guns 'N Roses)
5) May (Kayak)
6) The Last Day Of June 1934 (Al Stewart)
7) February (Dar Williams)


----------



## Art Rock

Room2201974 said:


> So its the title that can't be repeated? I thought it was the song, as in _First of May_ by the Bee Gees, and _First of May_ by James Taylor are two different songs.


The title can be repeated, as long as it's a different song. That is in the general rules. The "no repeats" means that the months are not to be repeated, in line with previous use of that description.


----------



## Art Rock

Without repeats, we're down to titles including January, March, July and August (I'm taking October now - and I've got a definite one for July and a possible one for March).

New theme: Months [2]. Title must contain the name of a month. No repeats.

Disqualified songs in post 3854.

1) Flowers in December (Mazzy Star)
2) April Fools (Rufus Wainwright)
3) Wake Me Up When September Ends (Green Day)
4) November Rain (Guns 'N Roses)
5) May (Kayak)
6) The Last Day Of June 1934 (Al Stewart)
7) February (Dar Williams)
8) October (U2)


----------



## Art Rock

Alright, let's lift the "no repeats" part. I'll add the Room2201974 contribution of a few hours ago:

New theme: Months [2]. Title must contain the name of a month. Repeats OK for 9-10.

Disqualified songs in post 3854.

1) Flowers in December (Mazzy Star)
2) April Fools (Rufus Wainwright)
3) Wake Me Up When September Ends (Green Day)
4) November Rain (Guns 'N Roses)
5) May (Kayak)
6) The Last Day Of June 1934 (Al Stewart)
7) February (Dar Williams)
8) October (U2)
9) First of May (James Taylor)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Alright, let's lift the "no repeats" part. I'll add the Room2201974 contribution of a few hours ago:

New theme: Months [2]. Title must contain the name of a month. Repeats OK for 9-10.

Disqualified songs in post 3854.

1) Flowers in December (Mazzy Star)
2) April Fools (Rufus Wainwright)
3) Wake Me Up When September Ends (Green Day)
4) November Rain (Guns 'N Roses)
5) May (Kayak)
6) The Last Day Of June 1934 (Al Stewart)
7) February (Dar Williams)
8) October (U2)
9) First of May (James Taylor)
10) September Morn (Neil Diamond)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains kill(s), killed or killing.

1)Video Killed The Radio Star (Buggles)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: title contains kill(s), killed or killing.

1) Video Killed The Radio Star (Buggles)
2) The Killing of Georgie (Rod Stewart)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: title contains kill(s), killed or killing.

1) Video Killed The Radio Star (Buggles)
2) The Killing of Georgie (Rod Stewart)
3) Killed By Death (Motörhead)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: title contains kill(s), killed or killing.

1) Video Killed The Radio Star (Buggles)
2) The Killing of Georgie (Rod Stewart)
3) Killed By Death (Motörhead)
4) Here Comes President Kill Again (XTC)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains kill(s), killed or killing.

1) Video Killed The Radio Star (Buggles)
2) The Killing of Georgie (Rod Stewart)
3) Killed By Death (Motörhead)
4) Here Comes President Kill Again (XTC)
5) A View To A Kill (Duran Duran)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: title contains kill(s), killed or killing.

1) Video Killed The Radio Star (Buggles)
2) The Killing of Georgie (Rod Stewart)
3) Killed By Death (Motörhead)
4) Here Comes President Kill Again (XTC)
5) A View To A Kill (Duran Duran) 
6) Killing Me Softly with His Song (Roberta Flack)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: title contains kill(s), killed or killing.

1) Video Killed The Radio Star (Buggles)
2) The Killing of Georgie (Rod Stewart)
3) Killed By Death (Motörhead)
4) Here Comes President Kill Again (XTC)
5) A View To A Kill (Duran Duran)
6) Killing Me Softly with His Song (Roberta Flack)
7) Kill Eye (Crowded House)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains kill(s), killed or killing.

1) Video Killed The Radio Star (Buggles)
2) The Killing of Georgie (Rod Stewart)
3) Killed By Death (Motörhead)
4) Here Comes President Kill Again (XTC)
5) A View To A Kill (Duran Duran)
6) Killing Me Softly with His Song (Roberta Flack)
7) Kill Eye (Crowded House)
8) Time to Kill (Deep Purple)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains kill(s), killed or killing.

1) Video Killed The Radio Star (Buggles)
2) The Killing of Georgie (Rod Stewart)
3) Killed By Death (Motörhead)
4) Here Comes President Kill Again (XTC)
5) A View To A Kill (Duran Duran)
6) Killing Me Softly with His Song (Roberta Flack)
7) Kill Eye (Crowded House)
8) Time to Kill (Deep Purple)
9) Don't Kill The Whale (Yes)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains kill(s), killed or killing.

1) Video Killed The Radio Star (Buggles)
2) The Killing of Georgie (Rod Stewart)
3) Killed By Death (Motörhead)
4) Here Comes President Kill Again (XTC)
5) A View To A Kill (Duran Duran)
6) Killing Me Softly with His Song (Roberta Flack)
7) Kill Eye (Crowded House)
8) Time to Kill (Deep Purple)
9) Don't Kill The Whale (Yes)
10) Killing The Blues (Robert Plant and Alison Krauss)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains Safe in the title.


1) Safe (In the Heat of the Moment) ( Duran Duran)


----------



## poodlebites

New theme: title contains Safe in the title.


1) Safe (In the Heat of the Moment) (Duran Duran)
2) Safe European Home (The Clash)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: title contains Safe in the title.


1) Safe (In the Heat of the Moment) (Duran Duran)
2) Safe European Home (The Clash)
3) Safe Home (Anthrax)


----------



## poodlebites

New theme: title contains Safe in the title.


1) Safe (In the Heat of the Moment) (Duran Duran)
2) Safe European Home (The Clash)
3) Safe Home (Anthrax)
4) Safe In The Rain (The Clean)

My favorite New Zealand band!


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains Safe in the title.


1) Safe (In the Heat of the Moment) (Duran Duran)
2) Safe European Home (The Clash)
3) Safe Home (Anthrax)
4) Safe In The Rain (The Clean)
5) Safe (Natalie Cole)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: title contains Safe in the title.


1) Safe (In the Heat of the Moment) (Duran Duran)
2) Safe European Home (The Clash)
3) Safe Home (Anthrax)
4) Safe In The Rain (The Clean)
5) Safe (Natalie Cole)
6) Safe (Canon Song) Chris Squire


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains Safe in the title.


1) Safe (In the Heat of the Moment) (Duran Duran)
2) Safe European Home (The Clash)
3) Safe Home (Anthrax)
4) Safe In The Rain (The Clean)
5) Safe (Natalie Cole)
6) Safe (Canon Song) Chris Squire
7) Safe In New York City (AC/DC?


----------



## bharbeke

New theme: title contains Safe in the title.


1) Safe (In the Heat of the Moment) (Duran Duran)
2) Safe European Home (The Clash)
3) Safe Home (Anthrax)
4) Safe In The Rain (The Clean)
5) Safe (Natalie Cole)
6) Safe (Canon Song) Chris Squire
7) Safe In New York City (AC/DC)
8) Safe in the Arms of Love (Martina McBride)


----------



## Art Rock

:tiphat:

My compliments, y'all. I could not think of a single song for this theme, and I don't recognize any of the ones posted.


----------



## Starving Wolf

Art Rock said:


> :tiphat:
> 
> My compliments, y'all. I could not think of a single song for this theme, and I don't recognize any of the ones posted.


Same here. The closest I could get was a song with safety in the title.


----------



## Rogerx

> Same here. The closest I could get was a song with safety in the title.


That would have been correct of-course

This subject is closed, feel free making another one.


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains play or playing

1) Games People Play (Spinners)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains play or playing

1) Games People Play (Spinners)
2)Quit Playing Games (With My Heart) (Backstreet Boys)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains play or playing

1) Games People Play (Spinners)
2) Quit Playing Games (With My Heart) (Backstreet Boys)
3) Play That Funky Music (Wild Cherry)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains play or playing

1) Games People Play (Spinners)
2) Quit Playing Games (With My Heart) (Backstreet Boys)
3) Play That Funky Music (Wild Cherry)
4) Let The Children Play ( Santana)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains play or playing

1) Games People Play (Spinners)
2) Quit Playing Games (With My Heart) (Backstreet Boys)
3) Play That Funky Music (Wild Cherry)
4) Let The Children Play ( Santana)
5) Let The Music Play (Shannon)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: title contains play or playing

1) Games People Play (Spinners)
2) Quit Playing Games (With My Heart) (Backstreet Boys)
3) Play That Funky Music (Wild Cherry)
4) Let The Children Play ( Santana)
5) Let The Music Play (Shannon)
6) Play the Game (Queen)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains play or playing

1) Games People Play (Spinners)
2) Quit Playing Games (With My Heart) (Backstreet Boys)
3) Play That Funky Music (Wild Cherry)
4) Let The Children Play ( Santana)
5) Let The Music Play (Shannon)
6) Play the Game (Queen)
7) Anyone Can Play Guitar ( Radiohead)


----------



## poodlebites

New theme: title contains play or playing

1) Games People Play (Spinners)
2) Quit Playing Games (With My Heart) (Backstreet Boys)
3) Play That Funky Music (Wild Cherry)
4) Let The Children Play (Santana)
5) Let The Music Play (Shannon)
6) Play the Game (Queen)
7) Anyone Can Play Guitar (Radiohead)
8) Play With Fire (The Rolling Stones)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: title contains play or playing

1) Games People Play (Spinners)
2) Quit Playing Games (With My Heart) (Backstreet Boys)
3) Play That Funky Music (Wild Cherry)
4) Let The Children Play (Santana)
5) Let The Music Play (Shannon)
6) Play the Game (Queen)
7) Anyone Can Play Guitar (Radiohead)
8) Play With Fire (The Rolling Stones)
9) Don't play your rock 'n' roll to me (Smokie)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: title contains play or playing

1) Games People Play (Spinners)
2) Quit Playing Games (With My Heart) (Backstreet Boys)
3) Play That Funky Music (Wild Cherry)
4) Let The Children Play (Santana)
5) Let The Music Play (Shannon)
6) Play the Game (Queen)
7) Anyone Can Play Guitar (Radiohead)
8) Play With Fire (The Rolling Stones)
9) Don't play your rock 'n' roll to me (Smokie)
10) Child's Play (TNT)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

WOW! I did it 

New theme: WOLF 

1) The Wolf I Feed (Napalm Death)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: WOLF

1) The Wolf I Feed (Napalm Death)
2) Hungry like the Wolf (Duran Duran)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: WOLF

1) The Wolf I Feed (Napalm Death)
2) Hungry like the Wolf (Duran Duran)
3) The Wolf ( Mumford & Sons)


----------



## poodlebites

New theme: WOLF

1) The Wolf I Feed (Napalm Death)
2) Hungry like the Wolf (Duran Duran)
3) The Wolf (Mumford & Sons)
4) Don't Cry Wolf (The Damned)


----------



## fergusmcphail

1) The Wolf I Feed (Napalm Death)
2) Hungry like the Wolf (Duran Duran)
3) The Wolf (Mumford & Sons)
4) Don't Cry Wolf (The Damned)
5) Wolf (First Aid Kit)


----------



## Art Rock

1) The Wolf I Feed (Napalm Death)
2) Hungry like the Wolf (Duran Duran)
3) The Wolf (Mumford & Sons)
4) Don't Cry Wolf (The Damned)
5) Wolf (First Aid Kit)
6) Cry Wolf (A-Ha)


----------



## poodlebites

New theme: WOLF

1) The Wolf I Feed (Napalm Death)
2) Hungry like the Wolf (Duran Duran)
3) The Wolf (Mumford & Sons)
4) Don't Cry Wolf (The Damned)
5) Wolf (First Aid Kit)
6) Cry Wolf (A-Ha)
7) Werewolves Of London (The Flamin' Groovies)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: WOLF

1) The Wolf I Feed (Napalm Death)
2) Hungry like the Wolf (Duran Duran)
3) The Wolf (Mumford & Sons)
4) Don't Cry Wolf (The Damned)
5) Wolf (First Aid Kit)
6) Cry Wolf (A-Ha)
7) Werewolves Of London (The Flamin' Groovies)
8) Clap For The Wolfman (The Guess Who)


----------



## D Smith

New theme: WOLF

1) The Wolf I Feed (Napalm Death)
2) Hungry like the Wolf (Duran Duran)
3) The Wolf (Mumford & Sons)
4) Don't Cry Wolf (The Damned)
5) Wolf (First Aid Kit)
6) Cry Wolf (A-Ha)
7) Werewolves Of London (The Flamin' Groovies)
8) Clap For The Wolfman (The Guess Who)
9) Who's Afraid of the Big Bad Wolf (Barbra Streisand)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: WOLF

1) The Wolf I Feed (Napalm Death)
2) Hungry like the Wolf (Duran Duran)
3) The Wolf (Mumford & Sons)
4) Don't Cry Wolf (The Damned)
5) Wolf (First Aid Kit)
6) Cry Wolf (A-Ha)
7) Werewolves Of London (The Flamin' Groovies)
8) Clap For The Wolfman (The Guess Who)
9) Who's Afraid of the Big Bad Wolf (Barbra Streisand)
10) The wolf song (Emiliana Torrini)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Cities or villages in the USA. Must be in title. No repeats.

1) Galveston (Glen Campbell)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Cities or villages in the USA. Must be in title. No repeats.

1) Galveston (Glen Campbell)
2) Houston (R.E.M.)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Cities or villages in the USA. Must be in title. No repeats.

1) Galveston (Glen Campbell)
2) Houston (R.E.M.)
3) Please Come To Boston (Dave Loggins)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Cities or villages in the USA. Must be in title. No repeats.

1) Galveston (Glen Campbell)
2) Houston (R.E.M.)
3) Please Come To Boston (Dave Loggins)
4) Johnsburg, Illinois (Tom Waits)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Cities or villages in the USA. Must be in title. No repeats.

1) Galveston (Glen Campbell)
2) Houston (R.E.M.)
3) Please Come To Boston (Dave Loggins)
4) Johnsburg, Illinois (Tom Waits)
5) Is This the Way to Amarillo ( Tony Christie )


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Cities or villages in the USA. Must be in title. No repeats.

1) Galveston (Glen Campbell)
2) Houston (R.E.M.)
3) Please Come To Boston (Dave Loggins)
4) Johnsburg, Illinois (Tom Waits)
5) Is This the Way to Amarillo (Tony Christie )
6) By the Time I Get to Phoenix (Glen Campbell)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Cities or villages in the USA. Must be in title. No repeats.

1) Galveston (Glen Campbell)
2) Houston (R.E.M.)
3) Please Come To Boston (Dave Loggins)
4) Johnsburg, Illinois (Tom Waits)
5) Is This the Way to Amarillo (Tony Christie )
6) By the Time I Get to Phoenix (Glen Campbell)
7) China Grove (Doobie Brothers)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Cities or villages in the USA. Must be in title. No repeats.

1) Galveston (Glen Campbell)
2) Houston (R.E.M.)
3) Please Come To Boston (Dave Loggins)
4) Johnsburg, Illinois (Tom Waits)
5) Is This the Way to Amarillo (Tony Christie )
6) By the Time I Get to Phoenix (Glen Campbell)
7) China Grove (Doobie Brothers)
8) Last Train to Clarksville ( The Monkees)


----------



## D Smith

New theme: Cities or villages in the USA. Must be in title. No repeats.

1) Galveston (Glen Campbell)
2) Houston (R.E.M.)
3) Please Come To Boston (Dave Loggins)
4) Johnsburg, Illinois (Tom Waits)
5) Is This the Way to Amarillo (Tony Christie )
6) By the Time I Get to Phoenix (Glen Campbell)
7) China Grove (Doobie Brothers)
8) Last Train to Clarksville ( The Monkees)
9) Allentown (Billy Joel)


----------



## bharbeke

New theme: Cities or villages in the USA. Must be in title. No repeats.

1) Galveston (Glen Campbell)
2) Houston (R.E.M.)
3) Please Come To Boston (Dave Loggins)
4) Johnsburg, Illinois (Tom Waits)
5) Is This the Way to Amarillo (Tony Christie )
6) By the Time I Get to Phoenix (Glen Campbell)
7) China Grove (Doobie Brothers)
8) Last Train to Clarksville ( The Monkees)
9) Allentown (Billy Joel)
10) Laredo (Chris Cagle)


----------



## bharbeke

New theme: Car make or model in the title (no repeats on car types) - Part 2

Disqualified songs in post #3922

1) Cadillac Ranch (Chris LeDoux)


----------



## Art Rock

We've done this before, so here are the disqualified songs:

_1.) Hot Rod Lincoln (Commander Cody and His Lost Planet Airmen)
2.) Little Deuce Coupe (The Beach Boys)
3.) Mercedes Benz (Janis Joplin)
4.) Go Lil' Camaro Go (The Ramones)
5.) Brand New Cadillac (The Clash)
6.) Little Red Corvette (Prince)
7.) Slick Black Cadillac (Quiet Riot)
8.) Bucket "T" (The Who covering Ronnie & the Daytonas)
9.) Little Honda (Beach Boys)
10.) 409 (Beach Boys)_


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Car make or model in the title (no repeats on car types) - Part 2

Disqualified songs in post #3922

1) Cadillac Ranch (Chris LeDoux)
2) Monza (Ferrari)


----------



## D Smith

New theme: Car make or model in the title (no repeats on car types) - Part 2

Disqualified songs in post #3922

1) Cadillac Ranch (Chris LeDoux)
2) Monza (Ferrari)
3) From a Buick 6 (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: Car make or model in the title (no repeats on car types) - Part 2

Disqualified songs in post #3922

1) Cadillac Ranch (Chris LeDoux)
2) Monza (Ferrari)
3) From a Buick 6 (Bob Dylan)
4) Pink Cadillac (Bruce Springsteen)


----------



## Art Rock

The theme starter specified no repeats on car types.....


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Car make or model in the title (no repeats on car types) - Part 2

Disqualified songs in post #3922

1) Cadillac Ranch (Chris LeDoux)
2) Monza (Ferrari)
3) From a Buick 6 (Bob Dylan)
4) Pink Cadillac (Bruce Springsteen)
5) Jesus Built My Hotrod (Ministry) ??


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Car make or model in the title (no repeats on car types) - Part 2

Disqualified songs in post #3922

1) Cadillac Ranch (Chris LeDoux)
2) Monza (Ferrari)
3) From a Buick 6 (Bob Dylan)
4) Pink Cadillac (Bruce Springsteen)
5) Jesus Built My Hotrod (Ministry) ??
6) Mustang Sally (Wilson Pickett)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: Car make or model in the title (no repeats on car types) - Part 2

Disqualified songs in post #3922

1) Cadillac Ranch (Chris LeDoux)
2) Monza (Ferrari)
3) From a Buick 6 (Bob Dylan)
4) Jesus Built My Hotrod (Ministry) ??
5) Mustang Sally (Wilson Pickett)
6) Trans Am (Neil Young)

Correcting the fact that I can't read in my old age!


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Car make or model in the title (no repeats on car types) - Part 2

Disqualified songs in post #3922

1) Cadillac Ranch (Chris LeDoux)
2) Monza (Ferrari)
3) From a Buick 6 (Bob Dylan)
4) Jesus Built My Hotrod (Ministry) ??
5) Mustang Sally (Wilson Pickett)
6) Trans Am (Neil Young)
7) G.T.O. (Ronny & The Daytonas)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Car make or model in the title (no repeats on car types) - Part 2

_Disqualified songs in post #3922
_
1) Cadillac Ranch (Chris LeDoux)
2) Monza (Ferrari)
3) From a Buick 6 (Bob Dylan)
4) Jesus Built My Hotrod (Ministry) ??
5) Mustang Sally (Wilson Pickett)
6) Trans Am (Neil Young)
7) G.T.O. (Ronny & The Daytonas)
8) Making Love In a Subaru (Damaskas)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Car make or model in the title (no repeats on car types) - Part 2

_Disqualified songs in post #3922
_
1) Cadillac Ranch (Chris LeDoux)
2) Monza (Ferrari)
3) From a Buick 6 (Bob Dylan)
4) Jesus Built My Hotrod (Ministry) ??
5) Mustang Sally (Wilson Pickett)
6) Trans Am (Neil Young)
7) G.T.O. (Ronny & The Daytonas)
8) Making Love In a Subaru (Damaskas)
9) Barracuda (Heart)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Car make or model in the title (no repeats on car types) - Part 2

Disqualified songs in post #3922

1) Cadillac Ranch (Chris LeDoux)
2) Monza (Ferrari)
3) From a Buick 6 (Bob Dylan)
4) Jesus Built My Hotrod (Ministry) ??
5) Mustang Sally (Wilson Pickett)
6) Trans Am (Neil Young)
7) G.T.O. (Ronny & The Daytonas)
8) Making Love In a Subaru (Damaskas)
9) Barracuda (Heart)
10) Maybellene ( Chuck Berry)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs about carnival...

1)The Carnival Is Over ( The Seekers )


----------



## poodlebites

New theme: songs about carnival...

1)The Carnival Is Over (The Seekers)
2) Don't Stop The Carnaval (The Alan Price Set)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs about carnival...

1) The Carnival Is Over (The Seekers)
2) Don't Stop The Carnival (The Alan Price Set)
3) Take Me to the Mardi Gras (Paul Simon)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs about carnival...

1) The Carnival Is Over (The Seekers)
2) Don't Stop The Carnival (The Alan Price Set)
3) Take Me to the Mardi Gras (Paul Simon)
4) Carnival Song ( Tim Buckley)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: songs about carnival...

1) The Carnival Is Over (The Seekers)
2) Don't Stop The Carnival (The Alan Price Set)
3) Take Me to the Mardi Gras (Paul Simon)
4) Carnival Song ( Tim Buckley)
5) Carnival (Tom Waits)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: songs about carnival...

1) The Carnival Is Over (The Seekers)
2) Don't Stop The Carnival (The Alan Price Set)
3) Take Me to the Mardi Gras (Paul Simon)
4) Carnival Song ( Tim Buckley)
5) Carnival (Tom Waits)
6) Carnival (Eric Clapton)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs about carnival...

1) The Carnival Is Over (The Seekers)
2) Don't Stop The Carnival (The Alan Price Set)
3) Take Me to the Mardi Gras (Paul Simon)
4) Carnival Song ( Tim Buckley)
5) Carnival (Tom Waits)
6) Carnival (Eric Clapton)
7) The Last Carnival ( Bruce Springsteen)


----------



## poodlebites

New theme: songs about carnival...

1) The Carnival Is Over (The Seekers)
2) Don't Stop The Carnival (The Alan Price Set)
3) Take Me to the Mardi Gras (Paul Simon)
4) Carnival Song (Tim Buckley)
5) Carnival (Tom Waits)
6) Carnival (Eric Clapton)
7) The Last Carnival (Bruce Springsteen)
8) Life Is A Carnival (The Band)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: songs about carnival...

1) The Carnival Is Over (The Seekers)
2) Don't Stop The Carnival (The Alan Price Set)
3) Take Me to the Mardi Gras (Paul Simon)
4) Carnival Song (Tim Buckley)
5) Carnival (Tom Waits)
6) Carnival (Eric Clapton)
7) The Last Carnival (Bruce Springsteen)
8) Life Is A Carnival (The Band)
9) La Vida Es Un Carnaval (Celia Cruz)


----------



## Rogerx

I do believe that the title should be in English, it happened to me one time.


----------



## Art Rock

We have agreed months ago that we should limit it to titles in English. However, that was mainly at the request of a player who's not been around on the site for a while now. I have no problem changing it back to all languages allowed.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs about carnival...

1) The Carnival Is Over (The Seekers)
2) Don't Stop The Carnival (The Alan Price Set)
3) Take Me to the Mardi Gras (Paul Simon)
4) Carnival Song (Tim Buckley)
5) Carnival (Tom Waits)
6) Carnival (Eric Clapton)
7) The Last Carnival (Bruce Springsteen)
8) Life Is A Carnival (The Band)
9) La Vida Es Un Carnaval (Celia Cruz)
10) Carnaval (Santana)


New theme up for grabs (I'm off to watch the second half of Real Madrid - Man City).


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Real Man


----------



## bharbeke

New theme: Real Man

1) reserved for Kjetil
2) That's My Job (Conway Twitty)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Real Man

1) reserved for Kjetil
2) That's My Job (Conway Twitty)
3) Big Bad John (Jimmy Dean)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Real Man (you mentioned Real Madrid-Man U)

1) California Kid (Beat Farmers) 
2) That's My Job (Conway Twitty)
3) Big Bad John (Jimmy Dean)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Real Man (you mentioned Real Madrid-Man U)

1) California Kid (Beat Farmers) 
2) That's My Job (Conway Twitty)
3) Big Bad John (Jimmy Dean)
4) Real Man (Todd Rundgren)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Real Man (you mentioned Real Madrid-Man U)

1) California Kid (Beat Farmers) 
2) That's My Job (Conway Twitty)
3) Big Bad John (Jimmy Dean)
4) Real Man (Todd Rundgren)
5) A Well Respected Man (Kinks)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme: Real Man (you mentioned Real Madrid-Man U)

1) California Kid (Beat Farmers) 
2) That's My Job (Conway Twitty)
3) Big Bad John (Jimmy Dean)
4) Real Man (Todd Rundgren)
5) A Well Respected Man (Kinks)
6) I'm a Man (Spencer Davis Group)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Real Man (you mentioned Real Madrid-Man U)

1) California Kid (Beat Farmers)
2) That's My Job (Conway Twitty)
3) Big Bad John (Jimmy Dean)
4) Real Man (Todd Rundgren)
5) A Well Respected Man (Kinks)
6) I'm a Man (Spencer Davis Group)
7) Real Good Man ( Tim McGraw)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Real Man (you mentioned Real Madrid-Man U)

1) California Kid (Beat Farmers)
2) That's My Job (Conway Twitty)
3) Big Bad John (Jimmy Dean)
4) Real Man (Todd Rundgren)
5) A Well Respected Man (Kinks)
6) I'm a Man (Spencer Davis Group)
7) Real Good Man ( Tim McGraw)
8) Whatta Man (Salt-N-Pepa)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Real Man 

1) California Kid (Beat Farmers)
2) That's My Job (Conway Twitty)
3) Big Bad John (Jimmy Dean)
4) Real Man (Todd Rundgren)
5) A Well Respected Man (Kinks)
6) I'm a Man (Spencer Davis Group)
7) Real Good Man ( Tim McGraw)
8) Whatta Man (Salt-N-Pepa)
9) An Innocent Man - Billy Joel


----------



## poodlebites

New theme: Real Man

1) California Kid (Beat Farmers)
2) That's My Job (Conway Twitty)
3) Big Bad John (Jimmy Dean)
4) Real Man (Todd Rundgren)
5) A Well Respected Man (Kinks)
6) I'm a Man (Spencer Davis Group)
7) Real Good Man (Tim McGraw)
8) Whatta Man (Salt-N-Pepa)
9) An Innocent Man (Billy Joel)
10) The Man In Me (Bob Dylan)

New theme: jump!

1) Jumpin' In The Night (The Flamin' Groovies)


----------



## senza sordino

New theme: jump!

1) Jumpin' In The Night (The Flamin' Groovies)
2) Jump (Van Halen)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: jump!

1) Jumpin' In The Night (The Flamin' Groovies)
2) Jump (Van Halen)
3) Jump (For My Love) (The Pointer Sisters)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: jump!

1) Jumpin' In The Night (The Flamin' Groovies)
2) Jump (Van Halen)
3) Jump (For My Love) (The Pointer Sisters)
4) Parachutes (Coldplay)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: jump!

1) Jumpin' In The Night (The Flamin' Groovies)
2) Jump (Van Halen)
3) Jump (For My Love) (The Pointer Sisters)
4) Parachutes (Coldplay)
5) Jump in the Line (Harry Belafonte)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: jump!

1) Jumpin' In The Night (The Flamin' Groovies)
2) Jump (Van Halen)
3) Jump (For My Love) (The Pointer Sisters)
4) Parachutes (Coldplay)
5) Jump in the Line (Harry Belafonte)
6) Jumpin' Jack Flash ( Rolling Stones)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: jump!

1) Jumpin' In The Night (The Flamin' Groovies)
2) Jump (Van Halen)
3) Jump (For My Love) (The Pointer Sisters)
4) Parachutes (Coldplay)
5) Jump in the Line (Harry Belafonte)
6) Jumpin' Jack Flash ( Rolling Stones)
7) Jump they say (David Bowie)


----------



## poodlebites

New theme: jump!

1) Jumpin' In The Night (The Flamin' Groovies)
2) Jump (Van Halen)
3) Jump (For My Love) (The Pointer Sisters)
4) Parachutes (Coldplay)
5) Jump in the Line (Harry Belafonte)
6) Jumpin' Jack Flash ( Rolling Stones)
7) Jump they say (David Bowie)
8) Jump Boys (The Undertones)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: jump!

1) Jumpin' In The Night (The Flamin' Groovies)
2) Jump (Van Halen)
3) Jump (For My Love) (The Pointer Sisters)
4) Parachutes (Coldplay)
5) Jump in the Line (Harry Belafonte)
6) Jumpin' Jack Flash ( Rolling Stones)
7) Jump they say (David Bowie)
8) Jump Boys (The Undertones)
9) Baby Jump ( Mungo Jerry)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: jump!

1) Jumpin' In The Night (The Flamin' Groovies)
2) Jump (Van Halen)
3) Jump (For My Love) (The Pointer Sisters)
4) Parachutes (Coldplay)
5) Jump in the Line (Harry Belafonte)
6) Jumpin' Jack Flash ( Rolling Stones)
7) Jump they say (David Bowie)
8) Jump Boys (The Undertones)
9) Baby Jump ( Mungo Jerry)
10) View from a bridge (Kim Wilde)

Lyrics: 
_But then a voice said jump
And I just let go
And I'm floating out in space
_


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: obscure favourites (Songs you love but that may not be well-known). Inclusion of YouTube links preferred.

1) Mad man moon (Genesis)


----------



## bharbeke

New theme: obscure favourites (Songs you love but that may not be well-known). Inclusion of YouTube links preferred.

1) Mad man moon (Genesis)
2) Shotgun Rider (Tim McGraw - the first song of that title from the album Let It Go)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: obscure favourites (Songs you love but that may not be well-known). Inclusion of YouTube links preferred.

1) Mad man moon (Genesis)
2) Shotgun Rider (Tim McGraw)
3) I Am The Mercury (Jimmie Spheeris) (after Ian Anderson, maybe the second best baritone in rock, taken from us all too soon.)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: obscure favourites (Songs you love but that may not be well-known). Inclusion of YouTube links preferred.

1) Mad man moon (Genesis)
2) Shotgun Rider (Tim McGraw)
3) I Am The Mercury (Jimmie Spheeris) (after Ian Anderson, maybe the second best baritone in rock, taken from us all too soon.)
4) Flatbush and Church Revisited (Vernon Reid & Masque)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme: obscure favourites (Songs you love but that may not be well-known). Inclusion of YouTube links preferred.

1) Mad man moon (Genesis)
2) Shotgun Rider (Tim McGraw)
3) I Am The Mercury (Jimmie Spheeris) (after Ian Anderson, maybe the second best baritone in rock, taken from us all too soon.)
4) Flatbush and Church Revisited (Vernon Reid & Masque)
5) Someone's Calling (Modern English)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: obscure favourites (Songs you love but that may not be well-known). Inclusion of YouTube links preferred.

1) Mad man moon (Genesis)
2) Shotgun Rider (Tim McGraw)
3) I Am The Mercury (Jimmie Spheeris) (after Ian Anderson, maybe the second best baritone in rock, taken from us all too soon.)
4) Flatbush and Church Revisited (Vernon Reid & Masque)
5) Someone's Calling (Modern English)
6) Your Silent face (New Order)
Maybe it isn't obscure, I don't know.


----------



## Rogerx

I am out, 6 posts in all that time
Besides one man obscurity in good for someone else.
( NO pun intended)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: obscure favourites (Songs you love but that may not be well-known). Inclusion of YouTube links preferred.

1) Mad man moon (Genesis)
2) Shotgun Rider (Tim McGraw)
3) I Am The Mercury (Jimmie Spheeris) (after Ian Anderson, maybe the second best baritone in rock, taken from us all too soon.)
4) Flatbush and Church Revisited (Vernon Reid & Masque)
5) Someone's Calling (Modern English)
6) Your Silent face (New Order)
7) Pulse (Ani DiFranco)

hypnotic love ballad






I guess I'm not surprised that this theme is taking a while to complete. Most people responding to a "name your favorite..." theme will list only one.

I've noticed that we have a small core group of people who post in just about every theme, plus a larger group who post less frequently. If the core responders post several entries for a theme, it tends to finish quickly. If they can't list several each, then things slow down.


----------



## Art Rock

Rogerx said:


> I am out, 6 posts in all that time
> Besides one man obscurity in good for someone else.
> ( NO pun intended)


Let's start a regular theme again - anyone can start. If people are interested, we can finish the current obscure favourites in parallel (just thought it would be interesting).


----------



## Rogerx

Art Rock said:


> Let's start a regular theme again - anyone can start. If people are interested, we can finish the current obscure favourites in parallel (just thought it would be interesting).


Noooo, don not stop on my account, just a thought as I said: ( NO pun intended)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: obscure favourites (Songs you love but that may not be well-known). Inclusion of YouTube links preferred.

1) Mad man moon (Genesis)
2) Shotgun Rider (Tim McGraw)
3) I Am The Mercury (Jimmie Spheeris) 
4) Flatbush and Church Revisited (Vernon Reid & Masque)
5) Someone's Calling (Modern English)
6) Your Silent face (New Order)
7) Pulse (Ani DiFranco)
8) Niniane (Kayak)


----------



## poodlebites

New theme: obscure favourites (Songs you love but that may not be well-known). Inclusion of YouTube links preferred.

1) Mad man moon (Genesis)
2) Shotgun Rider (Tim McGraw)
3) I Am The Mercury (Jimmie Spheeris)
4) Flatbush and Church Revisited (Vernon Reid & Masque)
5) Someone's Calling (Modern English)
6) Your Silent face (New Order)
7) Pulse (Ani DiFranco)
8) Niniane (Kayak)
9) The Summer Sun (Chris Stamey)






I really liked that Jimmie Spheeris song. I've listened to the whole album on youtube, thanks!!


----------



## Josquin13

New theme: obscure favourites (Songs you love but that may not be well-known). Inclusion of YouTube links preferred.

1) Mad man moon (Genesis)
2) Shotgun Rider (Tim McGraw)
3) I Am The Mercury (Jimmie Spheeris)
4) Flatbush and Church Revisited (Vernon Reid & Masque)
5) Someone's Calling (Modern English)
6) Your Silent face (New Order)
7) Pulse (Ani DiFranco)
8) Niniane (Kayak)
9) The Summer Sun (Chris Stamey)
10) Information Society (Walking Away)


----------



## Josquin13

New Theme - Songs with a sense of whimsy

1) Friday I'm in Love (The Cure)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme - Songs with a sense of whimsy

1) Friday I'm in Love (The Cure)
2) The Worst Band in the World (10 CC)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme - Songs with a sense of whimsy

1) Friday I'm in Love (The Cure)
2) The Worst Band in the World (10 CC)
3) Jokerman ( Bob Dylan)


----------



## Starving Wolf

[QUONew Theme - Songs with a sense of whimsy

1) Friday I'm in Love (The Cure)
2) The Worst Band in the World (10 CC)
3) Jokerman ( Bob Dylan)
4) Dr. Livingstone, I Presume (Moody Blues)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme - Songs with a sense of whimsy

1) Friday I'm in Love (The Cure)
2) The Worst Band in the World (10 CC)
3) Jokerman ( Bob Dylan)
4) Dr. Livingstone, I Presume (Moody Blues)
5) Grace Kelly (Mika)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme - Songs with a sense of whimsy

1) Friday I'm in Love (The Cure)
2) The Worst Band in the World (10 CC)
3) Jokerman ( Bob Dylan)
4) Dr. Livingstone, I Presume (Moody Blues)
5) Grace Kelly (Mika)
6) Little Plastic Castle (Ani DiFranco)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New Theme - Songs with a sense of whimsy

1) Friday I'm in Love (The Cure)
2) The Worst Band in the World (10 CC)
3) Jokerman ( Bob Dylan)
4) Dr. Livingstone, I Presume (Moody Blues)
5) Grace Kelly (Mika)
6) Little Plastic Castle (Ani DiFranco)
7) Young Man (Living Colour)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme - Songs with a sense of whimsy

1) Friday I'm in Love (The Cure)
2) The Worst Band in the World (10 CC)
3) Jokerman ( Bob Dylan)
4) Dr. Livingstone, I Presume (Moody Blues)
5) Grace Kelly (Mika)
6) Little Plastic Castle (Ani DiFranco)
7) Young Man (Living Colour)
8) House At Pooh Corner (Loggins & Messina)


----------



## Open Book

New Theme - Songs with a sense of whimsy

1) Friday I'm in Love (The Cure)
2) The Worst Band in the World (10 CC)
3) Jokerman ( Bob Dylan)
4) Dr. Livingstone, I Presume (Moody Blues)
5) Grace Kelly (Mika)
6) Little Plastic Castle (Ani DiFranco)
7) Young Man (Living Colour)
8) House At Pooh Corner (Loggins & Messina)
9) Being for the Benefit of Mr. Kite! (The Beatles)


----------



## pianozach

New Theme - Songs with a sense of whimsy

1) Friday I'm in Love (The Cure)
2) The Worst Band in the World (10 CC)
3) Jokerman ( Bob Dylan)
4) Dr. Livingstone, I Presume (Moody Blues)
5) Grace Kelly (Mika)
6) Little Plastic Castle (Ani DiFranco)
7) Young Man (Living Colour)
8) House At Pooh Corner (Loggins & Messina)
9) Being for the Benefit of Mr. Kite! (The Beatles)
10) Silly Boy (Utopia)

New Theme: Songs with "Dude" or "Guy" in the title. Plurals OK. 

1) Mr. Guy Fawkes (The Dave Miller Set)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Songs with "Dude" or "Guy" in the title. Plurals OK. 

1) Mr. Guy Fawkes (The Dave Miller Set)
2) All The Young Dudes (Mott The Hoople)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New Theme: Songs with "Dude" or "Guy" in the title. Plurals OK.

1) Mr. Guy Fawkes (The Dave Miller Set)
2) All The Young Dudes (Mott The Hoople)
3)Any Major Dude Will Tell You (Steely Dan)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Songs with "Dude" or "Guy" in the title. Plurals OK.

1) Mr. Guy Fawkes (The Dave Miller Set)
2) All The Young Dudes (Mott The Hoople)
3)Any Major Dude Will Tell You (Steely Dan)
4) Ordinary Average Guy (Joe Walsh)


----------



## Open Book

New Theme: Songs with "Dude" or "Guy" in the title. Plurals OK.

1) Mr. Guy Fawkes (The Dave Miller Set)
2) All The Young Dudes (Mott The Hoople)
3)Any Major Dude Will Tell You (Steely Dan)
4) Jealous Guy (John Lennon)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Songs with "Dude" or "Guy" in the title. Plurals OK.

1) Mr. Guy Fawkes (The Dave Miller Set)
2) All The Young Dudes (Mott The Hoople)
3) Any Major Dude Will Tell You (Steely Dan)
4) Jealous Guy (John Lennon)
5) A Guy is a Guy ( Doris Day)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Songs with "Dude" or "Guy" in the title. Plurals OK.

1) Mr. Guy Fawkes (The Dave Miller Set)
2) All The Young Dudes (Mott The Hoople)
3) Any Major Dude Will Tell You (Steely Dan)
4) Ordinary Average Guy (Joe Walsh)
5) Jealous Guy (John Lennon)
6) A Guy is a Guy ( Doris Day)
7) My Guy (Mary Wells)

Restored the original #4, which got dropped.


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Songs with "Dude" or "Guy" in the title. Plurals OK.

1) Mr. Guy Fawkes (The Dave Miller Set)
2) All The Young Dudes (Mott The Hoople)
3) Any Major Dude Will Tell You (Steely Dan)
4) Ordinary Average Guy (Joe Walsh)
5) Jealous Guy (John Lennon)
6) A Guy is a Guy ( Doris Day)
7) My Guy (Mary Wells)
8) Nice Guys Finish Last ( Green Day)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme: Songs with "Dude" or "Guy" in the title. Plurals OK.

1) Mr. Guy Fawkes (The Dave Miller Set)
2) All The Young Dudes (Mott The Hoople)
3) Any Major Dude Will Tell You (Steely Dan)
4) Ordinary Average Guy (Joe Walsh)
5) Jealous Guy (John Lennon)
6) A Guy is a Guy ( Doris Day)
7) My Guy (Mary Wells)
8) Nice Guys Finish Last ( Green Day)
9) Song for Guy (Elton John)


----------



## Art Rock

* whistles _this guy's in love with you_ while waiting for someone to finish this one *


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Songs with "Dude" or "Guy" in the title. Plurals OK.

1) Mr. Guy Fawkes (The Dave Miller Set)
2) All The Young Dudes (Mott The Hoople)
3) Any Major Dude Will Tell You (Steely Dan)
4) Ordinary Average Guy (Joe Walsh)
5) Jealous Guy (John Lennon)
6) A Guy is a Guy ( Doris Day)
7) My Guy (Mary Wells)
8) Nice Guys Finish Last ( Green Day)
9) Song for Guy (Elton John)
10) This Guy's in Love With You ( Herb Albert)


----------



## Rogerx

Let's try ;

New theme : murder, any form title/ lyrics 

1) Murder By Numbers ( The Police)


----------



## Art Rock

We've done two sets of these, so let's not use them again.

Murder Ballads

_1) Omie Wise (Roscoe Holcomb)
2) Stagger Lee (Lloyd Price)
3) Murder by numbers (The Police)
4) I Shot The Sheriff (Bob Marley)
5) Murder in high heels (Kiss)
6) Bohemian Rhapsody (Queen)
7) Miss Otis Regrets (Bryan Ferry)
8) Murder in the Red Barn (Tom Waits)
9) The Death Of Emmet Till (Bob Dylan)
10) The Day that Curly Billy Shot Crazy Sam McGee (Hollies)_

title contains kill(s), killed or killing.

_1) Video Killed The Radio Star (Buggles)
2) The Killing of Georgie (Rod Stewart)
3) Killed By Death (Motörhead)
4) Here Comes President Kill Again (XTC)
5) A View To A Kill (Duran Duran)
6) Killing Me Softly with His Song (Roberta Flack)
7) Kill Eye (Crowded House)
8) Time to Kill (Deep Purple)
9) Don't Kill The Whale (Yes)
10) Killing The Blues (Robert Plant and Alison Krauss)_


----------



## Art Rock

New theme : murder, any form title/ lyrics

Disqualified songs in post 4000.

1) Ce soir - Kill me (Golden Earring)


----------



## Rogerx

Art Rock said:


> We've done two sets of these, so let's not use them again.
> 
> Murder Ballads
> 
> _1) Omie Wise (Roscoe Holcomb)
> 2) Stagger Lee (Lloyd Price)
> 3) Murder by numbers (The Police)
> 4) I Shot The Sheriff (Bob Marley)
> 5) Murder in high heels (Kiss)
> 6) Bohemian Rhapsody (Queen)
> 7) Miss Otis Regrets (Bryan Ferry)
> 8) Murder in the Red Barn (Tom Waits)
> 9) The Death Of Emmet Till (Bob Dylan)
> 10) The Day that Curly Billy Shot Crazy Sam McGee (Hollies)_
> 
> title contains kill(s), killed or killing.
> 
> _1) Video Killed The Radio Star (Buggles)
> 2) The Killing of Georgie (Rod Stewart)
> 3) Killed By Death (Motörhead)
> 4) Here Comes President Kill Again (XTC)
> 5) A View To A Kill (Duran Duran)
> 6) Killing Me Softly with His Song (Roberta Flack)
> 7) Kill Eye (Crowded House)
> 8) Time to Kill (Deep Purple)
> 9) Don't Kill The Whale (Yes)
> 10) Killing The Blues (Robert Plant and Alison Krauss)_


Sorry, I must do something wrong with thread search.


----------



## Art Rock

No problem, it took just a minute. Searched for murder, and for kill.


----------



## Rogerx

Art Rock said:


> No problem, it took just a minute. Searched for murder, and for kill.


New try: whistle, can be in the lyrics as well

1)Tell Me When The Whistle Blows ( Elton John)


----------



## Art Rock

New try: whistle, can be in the lyrics as well

1) Tell Me When The Whistle Blows (Elton John)
2) Always Look on the Bright Side of Life (Monty Python)


----------



## bharbeke

New theme: whistle, can be in the lyrics as well

1) Tell Me When The Whistle Blows (Elton John)
2) Always Look on the Bright Side of Life (Monty Python)
3) I Just Want to Dance With You (George Strait)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: whistle, can be in the lyrics as well

1) Tell Me When The Whistle Blows (Elton John)
2) Always Look on the Bright Side of Life (Monty Python)
3) I Just Want to Dance With You (George Strait)
4) Whistle While You Work (Louis Armstrong)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: whistle, can be in the lyrics as well

1) Tell Me When The Whistle Blows (Elton John)
2) Always Look on the Bright Side of Life (Monty Python)
3) I Just Want to Dance With You (George Strait)
4) Whistle While You Work (Louis Armstrong)
5) Whistle for the choir (Fratellis)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: whistle, can be in the lyrics as well

1) Tell Me When The Whistle Blows (Elton John)
2) Always Look on the Bright Side of Life (Monty Python)
3) I Just Want to Dance With You (George Strait)
4) Whistle While You Work (Louis Armstrong)
5) Whistle for the choir (Fratellis)
6) I Whistle A Happy Tune (Frank Sinatra)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: whistle, can be in the lyrics as well

1) Tell Me When The Whistle Blows (Elton John)
2) Always Look on the Bright Side of Life (Monty Python)
3) I Just Want to Dance With You (George Strait)
4) Whistle While You Work (Louis Armstrong)
5) Whistle for the choir (Fratellis)
6) I Whistle A Happy Tune (Frank Sinatra)
7) I Love To Whistle (Deanna Durbin)


----------



## bharbeke

New theme: whistle, can be in the lyrics as well

1) Tell Me When The Whistle Blows (Elton John)
2) Always Look on the Bright Side of Life (Monty Python)
3) I Just Want to Dance With You (George Strait)
4) Whistle While You Work (Louis Armstrong)
5) Whistle for the choir (Fratellis)
6) I Whistle A Happy Tune (Frank Sinatra)
7) I Love To Whistle (Deanna Durbin)
8) Wind of Change (Scorpions)

The best whistling in a popular song for my taste!


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: whistle, can be in the lyrics as well

1) Tell Me When The Whistle Blows (Elton John)
2) Always Look on the Bright Side of Life (Monty Python)
3) I Just Want to Dance With You (George Strait)
4) Whistle While You Work (Louis Armstrong)
5) Whistle for the choir (Fratellis)
6) I Whistle A Happy Tune (Frank Sinatra)
7) I Love To Whistle (Deanna Durbin)
8) Wind of Change (Scorpions)
9) I've Been Working On The Railroad (John Denver)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: whistle, can be in the lyrics as well

1) Tell Me When The Whistle Blows (Elton John)
2) Always Look on the Bright Side of Life (Monty Python)
3) I Just Want to Dance With You (George Strait)
4) Whistle While You Work (Louis Armstrong)
5) Whistle for the choir (Fratellis)
6) I Whistle A Happy Tune (Frank Sinatra)
7) I Love To Whistle (Deanna Durbin)
8) I've Been Working On The Railroad (John Denver)
9) Anyone Can Whistle (Stephen Sondheim)

Actually, it's the title tune to his musical Anyone Can Whistle, originally sung by LEE REMICK as the character Fay Apple in the Original Broadway Cast Album. The show was not considered a success at the time, closing after 12 previews and 9 performances.

Lee Remick was best known for the 1959 film Anatomy of a Murder, the 1962 film Days of Wine and Roses, and for her 1966 Broadway theatre performance in Wait Until Dark. Or, perhaps you remember her as Damien's mother in the 1976 horror film The Omen.


----------



## Art Rock

With two number nines, we are now at ten (strange math rules, OK).

Final list:

1) Tell Me When The Whistle Blows (Elton John)
2) Always Look on the Bright Side of Life (Monty Python)
3) I Just Want to Dance With You (George Strait)
4) Whistle While You Work (Louis Armstrong)
5) Whistle for the choir (Fratellis)
6) I Whistle A Happy Tune (Frank Sinatra)
7) I Love To Whistle (Deanna Durbin)
8) Wind of Change (Scorpions)
9) I've Been Working On The Railroad (John Denver)
10) Anyone Can Whistle (Stephen Sondheim)


Time for a new theme.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: the number ten.
Be it in title, lyrics or performers (in the latter case, no repeats!).

1) One in Ten (UB40)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: the number ten.
Be it in title, lyrics or performers (in the latter case, no repeats!).

1) One in Ten (UB40)
2) Ten Feet Tall (XTC)


----------



## senza sordino

New theme: the number ten.
Be it in title, lyrics or performers (in the latter case, no repeats!).

1) One in Ten (UB40)
2) Ten Feet Tall (XTC)
3) Rock Around the Clock (Bill Haley and the Comets)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: the number ten.
Be it in title, lyrics or performers (in the latter case, no repeats!).

1) One in Ten (UB40)
2) Ten Feet Tall (XTC)
3) Rock Around the Clock (Bill Haley and the Comets)
4) Old School Hollywood (System of a Down)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: the number ten.
Be it in title, lyrics or performers (in the latter case, no repeats!).

1) One in Ten (UB40)
2) Ten Feet Tall (XTC)
3) Rock Around the Clock (Bill Haley and the Comets)
4) Old School Hollywood (System of a Down)
5) Ten Duel Commandments (Lin-Manuel Miranda)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: the number ten.
Be it in title, lyrics or performers (in the latter case, no repeats!).

1) One in Ten (UB40)
2) Ten Feet Tall (XTC)
3) Rock Around the Clock (Bill Haley and the Comets)
4) Old School Hollywood (System of a Down)
5) Ten Duel Commandments (Lin-Manuel Miranda)
6) I'm Not In Love (10cc)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: the number ten.
Be it in title, lyrics or performers (in the latter case, no repeats!).

1) One in Ten (UB40)
2) Ten Feet Tall (XTC)
3) Rock Around the Clock (Bill Haley and the Comets)
4) Old School Hollywood (System of a Down)
5) Ten Duel Commandments (Lin-Manuel Miranda)
6) I'm Not In Love (10cc)
7)Force Ten (Rush)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: the number ten.
Be it in title, lyrics or performers (in the latter case, no repeats!).

1) One in Ten (UB40)
2) Ten Feet Tall (XTC)
3) Rock Around the Clock (Bill Haley and the Comets)
4) Old School Hollywood (System of a Down)
5) Ten Duel Commandments (Lin-Manuel Miranda)
6) I'm Not In Love (10cc)
7)Force Ten (Rush)
8) White Rabbit (Jefferson Airplane)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: the number ten.
Be it in title, lyrics or performers (in the latter case, no repeats!).

1) One in Ten (UB40)
2) Ten Feet Tall (XTC)
3) Rock Around the Clock (Bill Haley and the Comets)
4) Old School Hollywood (System of a Down)
5) Ten Duel Commandments (Lin-Manuel Miranda)
6) I'm Not In Love (10cc)
7)Force Ten (Rush)
8) White Rabbit (Jefferson Airplane)
9) Hundred And Ten In The Shade ( John Fogerty)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: the number ten.
Be it in title, lyrics or performers (in the latter case, no repeats!).

1) One in Ten (UB40)
2) Ten Feet Tall (XTC)
3) Rock Around the Clock (Bill Haley and the Comets)
4) Old School Hollywood (System of a Down)
5) Ten Duel Commandments (Lin-Manuel Miranda)
6) I'm Not In Love (10cc)
7)Force Ten (Rush)
8) White Rabbit (Jefferson Airplane)
9) Hundred And Ten In The Shade ( John Fogerty)
10) I'd Love To Change The World (Ten Years After)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Anyone can choose the next theme.


----------



## Rogerx

> Anyone can choose the next theme.


I give it a go :

New theme: Unknown ...be it in title/ lyrics .

1)The Unknown Soldier (The Doors)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Unknown ...be it in title/ lyrics .


1) The Unknown Soldier (The Doors)
2) To the Unknown Man (Vangelis)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Unknown ...be it in title/ lyrics .

1) The Unknown Soldier (The Doors)
2) To the Unknown Man (Vangelis)
3) Unknown Delight (George Harrison)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Unknown ...be it in title/ lyrics .


1) The Unknown Soldier (The Doors)
2) To the Unknown Man (Vangelis)
3) Unknown Delight (George Harrison)
4) The Big Unknown (Sade)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Unknown ...be it in title/ lyrics .


1) The Unknown Soldier (The Doors)
2) To the Unknown Man (Vangelis)
3) Unknown Delight (George Harrison)
4) The Big Unknown (Sade)
5) Return To Sender (Elvis Presley)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Unknown ...be it in title/ lyrics .


1) The Unknown Soldier (The Doors)
2) To the Unknown Man (Vangelis)
3) Unknown Delight (George Harrison)
4) The Big Unknown (Sade)
5) Return To Sender (Elvis Presley)
6) Unknown Caller ( U2)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: Unknown ...be it in title/ lyrics .


1) The Unknown Soldier (The Doors)
2) To the Unknown Man (Vangelis)
3) Unknown Delight (George Harrison)
4) The Big Unknown (Sade)
5) Return To Sender (Elvis Presley)
6) Unknown Caller ( U2)
7) Into The Unknown (Idina Menzel)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Unknown ...be it in title/ lyrics .


1) The Unknown Soldier (The Doors)
2) To the Unknown Man (Vangelis)
3) Unknown Delight (George Harrison)
4) The Big Unknown (Sade)
5) Return To Sender (Elvis Presley)
6) Unknown Caller ( U2)
7) Into The Unknown (Idina Menzel)
8) Destination Unknown (Missing Persons)


----------



## Rogerx

This one is closed, anyone can start a new subject.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: numbered years, preferably in the title.

1) '39 (Queen)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: numbered years, preferably in the title.

1) '39 (Queen)
2) In the year 2525 (Zager And Evans )


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: numbered years, preferably in the title.

1) '39 (Queen)
2) In the year 2525 (Zager And Evans )
3) Summer Of '69 (Bryan Adams)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: numbered years, preferably in the title.

1) '39 (Queen)
2) In the year 2525 (Zager And Evans )
3) Summer Of '69 (Bryan Adams)
4) New Gold Dream [81-82-83-84] (Simple Minds)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: numbered years, preferably in the title.

1) '39 (Queen)
2) In the year 2525 (Zager And Evans )
3) Summer Of '69 (Bryan Adams)
4) New Gold Dream [81-82-83-84] (Simple Minds)
5) 14 Years ( Guns N' Roses)


----------



## D Smith

New theme: numbered years, preferably in the title.

1) '39 (Queen)
2) In the year 2525 (Zager And Evans )
3) Summer Of '69 (Bryan Adams)
4) New Gold Dream [81-82-83-84] (Simple Minds)
5) 14 Years ( Guns N' Roses)
6) December, 1963 (Oh What a Night) (The Four Seasons)


----------



## Art Rock

Rogerx said:


> New theme: numbered years, preferably in the title.
> 
> 14 Years ( Guns N' Roses)


Not what I was going for, but I was probably not clear enough.


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: numbered years, preferably in the title.

1) '39 (Queen)
2) In the year 2525 (Zager And Evans )
3) Summer Of '69 (Bryan Adams)
4) New Gold Dream [81-82-83-84] (Simple Minds)
5) 14 Years ( Guns N' Roses)
6) December, 1963 (Oh What a Night) (The Four Seasons)
7) 1999 (Prince)


----------



## Rogerx

correction update


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: numbered years, preferably in the title.

1) '39 (Queen)
2) In the year 2525 (Zager And Evans )
3) Summer Of '69 (Bryan Adams)
4) New Gold Dream [81-82-83-84] (Simple Minds)
5) 14 Years ( Guns N' Roses)
6) December, 1963 (Oh What a Night) (The Four Seasons)
7) 1999 (Prince)
8) 1979"(The Smashing Pumpkins.)
9) Disco 2000 (Pulp)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: numbered years, preferably in the title.

New theme: numbered years, preferably in the title.

1) '39 (Queen)
2) In the year 2525 (Zager And Evans )
3) Summer Of '69 (Bryan Adams)
4) New Gold Dream [81-82-83-84] (Simple Minds)
5) 14 Years ( Guns N' Roses)
6) December, 1963 (Oh What a Night) (The Four Seasons)
7) 1999 (Prince)
8) Disco 2000 (Pulp)
9) 1979"(The Smashing Pumpkins.)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: numbered years, preferably in the title.

1) '39 (Queen)
2) In the year 2525 (Zager And Evans )
3) Summer Of '69 (Bryan Adams)
4) New Gold Dream [81-82-83-84] (Simple Minds)
5) 14 Years ( Guns N' Roses)
6) December, 1963 (Oh What a Night) (The Four Seasons)
7) 1999 (Prince)
8) Disco 2000 (Pulp)
9) 1979"(The Smashing Pumpkins.)
10) Theme from "Summer of '42" (Michel Legrand)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains turn(s), turned, or turning.

1) Turn! Turn! Turn! (Byrds)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: title contains turn(s), turned, or turning.

1) Turn! Turn! Turn! (Byrds)
2) Never Turn Your Back on Mother Earth (Sparks)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains turn(s), turned, or turning.

1) Turn! Turn! Turn! (Byrds)
2) Never Turn Your Back on Mother Earth (Sparks)
3) I Can't Turn You Loose ( Otis Redding)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains turn(s), turned, or turning.

1) Turn! Turn! Turn! (Byrds)
2) Never Turn Your Back on Mother Earth (Sparks)
3) I Can't Turn You Loose ( Otis Redding)
4) Turn To Stone (ELO)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: title contains turn(s), turned, or turning.

1) Turn! Turn! Turn! (Byrds)
2) Never Turn Your Back on Mother Earth (Sparks)
3) I Can't Turn You Loose ( Otis Redding)
4) Turn To Stone (ELO)
5) Turn the Radio On (Long Tall Ernie and the Shakers)


----------



## bharbeke

New theme: title contains turn(s), turned, or turning.

1) Turn! Turn! Turn! (Byrds)
2) Never Turn Your Back on Mother Earth (Sparks)
3) I Can't Turn You Loose ( Otis Redding)
4) Turn To Stone (ELO)
5) Turn the Radio On (Long Tall Ernie and the Shakers)
6) Turn on the Radio (Reba McEntire)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: title contains turn(s), turned, or turning.

1) Turn! Turn! Turn! (Byrds)
2) Never Turn Your Back on Mother Earth (Sparks)
3) I Can't Turn You Loose ( Otis Redding)
4) Turn To Stone (ELO)
5) Turn the Radio On (Long Tall Ernie and the Shakers)
6) Turn on the Radio (Reba McEntire)
7) On the Turning Away (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

1) Turn! Turn! Turn! (Byrds)
2) Never Turn Your Back on Mother Earth (Sparks)
3) I Can't Turn You Loose ( Otis Redding)
4) Turn To Stone (ELO)
5) Turn the Radio On (Long Tall Ernie and the Shakers)
6) Turn on the Radio (Reba McEntire)
7) On the Turning Away (Pink Floyd)
8) We're Turning Again - Frank Zappa


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: title contains turn(s), turned, or turning.

1) Turn! Turn! Turn! (Byrds)
2) Never Turn Your Back on Mother Earth (Sparks)
3) I Can't Turn You Loose ( Otis Redding)
4) Turn To Stone (ELO)
5) Turn the Radio On (Long Tall Ernie and the Shakers)
6) Turn on the Radio (Reba McEntire)
7) On the Turning Away (Pink Floyd)
8) We're Turning Again - Frank Zappa
9) The World Keeps Turning (Napalm Death)


----------



## senza sordino

New theme: title contains turn(s), turned, or turning.

1) Turn! Turn! Turn! (Byrds)
2) Never Turn Your Back on Mother Earth (Sparks)
3) I Can't Turn You Loose ( Otis Redding)
4) Turn To Stone (ELO)
5) Turn the Radio On (Long Tall Ernie and the Shakers)
6) Turn on the Radio (Reba McEntire)
7) On the Turning Away (Pink Floyd)
8) We're Turning Again - Frank Zappa
9) The World Keeps Turning (Napalm Death)
10) Turn me Loose (Loverboy)

New theme: Canada (band or singer from Canada, no repeat of band or singer, song about Canada)

1) One Fine Morning (Lighthouse)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Canada (band or singer from Canada, no repeat of band or singer, song about Canada)

1) One Fine Morning (Lighthouse)
2) Juular (Devin Townsend Project)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Canada (band or singer from Canada, no repeat of band or singer, song about Canada)

1) One Fine Morning (Lighthouse)
2) Juular (Devin Townsend Project)
3) No Time (Guess Who)


----------



## D Smith

New theme: Canada (band or singer from Canada, no repeat of band or singer, song about Canada)

1) One Fine Morning (Lighthouse)
2) Juular (Devin Townsend Project)
3) No Time (Guess Who)
4) Song for Canada (Ian & Sylvia)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Canada (band or singer from Canada, no repeat of band or singer, song about Canada)

1) One Fine Morning (Lighthouse)
2) Juular (Devin Townsend Project)
3) No Time (Guess Who)
4) Song for Canada (Ian & Sylvia)
5) Down By the River (Neil Young)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Canada (band or singer from Canada, no repeat of band or singer, song about Canada)

1) One Fine Morning (Lighthouse)
2) Juular (Devin Townsend Project)
3) No Time (Guess Who)
4) Song for Canada (Ian & Sylvia)
5) Down By the River (Neil Young)
6) Tom Sawyer (Rush)


----------



## senza sordino

New theme: Canada (band or singer from Canada, no repeat of band or singer, song about Canada)

1) One Fine Morning (Lighthouse)
2) Juular (Devin Townsend Project)
3) No Time (Guess Who)
4) Song for Canada (Ian & Sylvia)
5) Down By the River (Neil Young)
6) Tom Sawyer (Rush)
7) Wondering Where the Lions Are (Bruce Cockburn)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: Canada (band or singer from Canada, no repeat of band or singer, song about Canada)

1) One Fine Morning (Lighthouse)
2) Juular (Devin Townsend Project)
3) No Time (Guess Who)
4) Song for Canada (Ian & Sylvia)
5) Down By the River (Neil Young)
6) Tom Sawyer (Rush)
7) Wondering Where the Lions Are (Bruce Cockburn)
8) Don't Forget Me (When I'm Gone) (Glass Tiger)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Canada (band or singer from Canada, no repeat of band or singer, song about Canada)

1) One Fine Morning (Lighthouse)
2) Juular (Devin Townsend Project)
3) No Time (Guess Who)
4) Song for Canada (Ian & Sylvia)
5) Down By the River (Neil Young)
6) Tom Sawyer (Rush)
7) Wondering Where the Lions Are (Bruce Cockburn)
8) Don't Forget Me (When I'm Gone) (Glass Tiger)
9) Snowbird (Anne Murray)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Canada (band or singer from Canada, no repeat of band or singer, song about Canada)

1) One Fine Morning (Lighthouse)
2) Juular (Devin Townsend Project)
3) No Time (Guess Who)
4) Song for Canada (Ian & Sylvia)
5) Down By the River (Neil Young)
6) Tom Sawyer (Rush)
7) Wondering Where the Lions Are (Bruce Cockburn)
8) Don't Forget Me (When I'm Gone) (Glass Tiger)
9) Snowbird (Anne Murray)
10) Goodbye's (The Saddest Word) ( Celine Dion)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = Money... Money... Money... -

1.) Money Changes Everything (Cyndi Lauper)
2.) She Works Hard for the Money (Donna Summer)
3.) Money For Nothing (Dire Straits)
4.) Silver and Gold (U2)
5.) First I Look At The Purse (J. Geils Band)
6.) Loan Me a Dime (Scaggs/Allman)
7.) Brother, Can You Spare A Dime (Bing Crosby)
8.) Money money money (ABBA)
9.) Take The Money And Run -( The Steve Miller Band)
10.) There goes a tenner (Kate Bush)

New theme Money above are disqualified


----------



## Rogerx

New theme Money 
Post( 4066)are disqualified


1)For The Love Of Money ( The O'Jays)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme Money 
Post( 4066)are disqualified


1)For The Love Of Money ( The O'Jays)
2) Money (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme Money
Post( 4066)are disqualified


1) For The Love Of Money ( The O'Jays)
2) Money (Pink Floyd)
3) It's Money That Matters ? (Randy Newman)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme Money
Post( 4066)are disqualified


1) For The Love Of Money ( The O'Jays)
2) Money (Pink Floyd)
3) It's Money That Matters ? (Randy Newman)
4) For a Few Dollars More (Smokie)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme Money
Post( 4066)are disqualified


1) For The Love Of Money ( The O'Jays)
2) Money (Pink Floyd)
3) It's Money That Matters ? (Randy Newman)
4) For a Few Dollars More (Smokie)
5) Money (In God We Trust) (Extreme)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme Money
Post( 4066)are disqualified


1) For The Love Of Money ( The O'Jays)
2) Money (Pink Floyd)
3) It's Money That Matters ? (Randy Newman)
4) For a Few Dollars More (Smokie)
5) Money (In God We Trust) (Extreme)
6) Money (That's What I Want)(The Beatles)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme Money
Post( 4066)are disqualified


1) For The Love Of Money ( The O'Jays)
2) Money (Pink Floyd)
3) It's Money That Matters ? (Randy Newman)
4) For a Few Dollars More (Smokie)
5) Money (In God We Trust) (Extreme)
6) Money (That's What I Want)(The Beatles)
7) Money's Too Tight to Mention (Simply Red)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme Money
Post( 4066)are disqualified


1) For The Love Of Money ( The O'Jays)
2) Money (Pink Floyd)
3) It's Money That Matters ? (Randy Newman)
4) For a Few Dollars More (Smokie)
5) Money (In God We Trust) (Extreme)
6) Money (That's What I Want)(The Beatles)
7) Money's Too Tight to Mention (Simply Red)
8) The Power Of Gold (Fogelberg and Weisberg)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme Money
Post( 4066)are disqualified


1) For The Love Of Money ( The O'Jays)
2) Money (Pink Floyd)
3) It's Money That Matters ? (Randy Newman)
4) For a Few Dollars More (Smokie)
5) Money (In God We Trust) (Extreme)
6) Money (That's What I Want)(The Beatles)
7) Money's Too Tight to Mention (Simply Red)
8) The Power Of Gold (Fogelberg and Weisberg)
9) Old Money ( Lana Del Rey)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme Money
Post( 4066)are disqualified


1) For The Love Of Money ( The O'Jays)
2) Money (Pink Floyd)
3) It's Money That Matters ? (Randy Newman)
4) For a Few Dollars More (Smokie)
5) Money (In God We Trust) (Extreme)
6) Money (That's What I Want)(The Beatles)
7) Money's Too Tight to Mention (Simply Red)
8) The Power Of Gold (Fogelberg and Weisberg)
9) Old Money ( Lana Del Rey)
10) Private dancer (Tina Turner)

"Deutch marks or dollars - American Express will do nicely, thank you"


New theme up for grabs.


----------



## Rogerx

new theme: song titles containing strange or stranger

1) Strange Magic (ELO)
2) The Stranger (Billy Joel)
3) Strange Brew (Cream)
4) People Are Strange (Doors)
5) Goodbye stranger (Supertramp)
6) Strangers In The Night (Frank Sinatra)
7) Don't Talk To Strangers (Dio)
8) Isn't Life Strange (Moody Blues)
9) Danger! She's a Stranger (The Five Stairsteps)
10) Stranger In Paradise (Tony Bennett)

Above are not allowed


----------



## Rogerx

Above are not allowed post 4077


New theme: song titles containing strange or stranger

1)Strange Kind Of Woman ( Deep Purple)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Above are not allowed post 4077


New theme: song titles containing strange or stranger

1) Strange Kind Of Woman ( Deep Purple)
2) Lady Strange (Def Leppard)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: song titles containing strange or stranger
Songs that are not allowed in post 4077

1) Strange Kind Of Woman ( Deep Purple)
2) Lady Strange (Def Leppard)
3) Strange (Tori Amos)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: song titles containing strange or stranger
Songs that are not allowed in post 4077

1) Strange Kind Of Woman ( Deep Purple)
2) Lady Strange (Def Leppard)
3) Strange (Tori Amos)
4) All These Strangers( Elvis Costello)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: song titles containing strange or stranger
Songs that are not allowed in post 4077

1) Strange Kind Of Woman ( Deep Purple)
2) Lady Strange (Def Leppard)
3) Strange (Tori Amos)
4) All These Strangers( Elvis Costello)
5) Strange Weather (Tom Waits)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: song titles containing strange or stranger
Songs that are not allowed in post 4077

1) Strange Kind Of Woman ( Deep Purple)
2) Lady Strange (Def Leppard)
3) Strange (Tori Amos)
4) All These Strangers( Elvis Costello)
5) Strange Weather (Tom Waits)
6) Strange Little Girls (Stranglers)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: song titles containing strange or stranger
Songs that are not allowed in post 4077

1) Strange Kind Of Woman ( Deep Purple)
2) Lady Strange (Def Leppard)
3) Strange (Tori Amos)
4) All These Strangers( Elvis Costello)
5) Strange Weather (Tom Waits)
6) Strange Little Girls (Stranglers)
7) Strange Adventure fr. Yeoman of the Guard (Gilbert & Sullivan)


----------



## D Smith

New theme: song titles containing strange or stranger
Songs that are not allowed in post 4077

1) Strange Kind Of Woman ( Deep Purple)
2) Lady Strange (Def Leppard)
3) Strange (Tori Amos)
4) All These Strangers( Elvis Costello)
5) Strange Weather (Tom Waits)
6) Strange Little Girls (Stranglers)
7) Strange Adventure fr. Yeoman of the Guard (Gilbert & Sullivan)
8) Love Is Strange (Mickey and Sylvia)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: song titles containing strange or stranger
Songs that are not allowed in post 4077

1) Strange Kind Of Woman ( Deep Purple)
2) Lady Strange (Def Leppard)
3) Strange (Tori Amos)
4) All These Strangers( Elvis Costello)
5) Strange Weather (Tom Waits)
6) Strange Little Girls (Stranglers)
7) Strange Adventure fr. Yeoman of the Guard (Gilbert & Sullivan)
8) Love Is Strange (Mickey and Sylvia)
9) Strange Design (Phish)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: song titles containing strange or stranger
Songs that are not allowed in post 4077

1) Strange Kind Of Woman ( Deep Purple)
2) Lady Strange (Def Leppard)
3) Strange (Tori Amos)
4) All These Strangers( Elvis Costello)
5) Strange Weather (Tom Waits)
6) Strange Little Girls (Stranglers)
7) Strange Adventure fr. Yeoman of the Guard (Gilbert & Sullivan)
8) Love Is Strange (Mickey and Sylvia)
9) Strange Design (Phish)
10) She Flies on Strange Wings (Golden Earring)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: bicycles, anything to do with them, title or lyrics.
Two songs disqualified: Bicycle Race (Queen) and Bicycle Built for Two (HAL)

1) Broken bicycles/Junk (Anne-Sofie von Otter and Elvis Costello)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: bicycles, anything to do with them, title or lyrics.
Two songs disqualified: Bicycle Race (Queen) and Bicycle Built for Two (HAL)

1) Broken bicycles/Junk (Anne-Sofie von Otter and Elvis Costello
2) Bike (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: bicycles, anything to do with them, title or lyrics.
Two songs disqualified: Bicycle Race (Queen) and Bicycle Built for Two (HAL)

1) Broken bicycles/Junk (Anne-Sofie von Otter and Elvis Costello
2) Bike (Pink Floyd)
3) Brand New Key (Melanie)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: bicycles, anything to do with them, title or lyrics.
Two songs disqualified: Bicycle Race (Queen) and Bicycle Built for Two (HAL)

1) Broken bicycles/Junk (Anne-Sofie von Otter and Elvis Costello
2) Bike (Pink Floyd)
3) Brand New Key (Melanie)
4) Tour de France (Kraftwerk)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: bicycles, anything to do with them, title or lyrics.
Two songs disqualified: Bicycle Race (Queen) and Bicycle Built for Two (HAL)

1) Broken bicycles/Junk (Anne-Sofie von Otter and Elvis Costello
2) Bike (Pink Floyd)
3) Brand New Key (Melanie)
4) Tour de France (Kraftwerk)
5) Saturday In The Park (Chicago) "slow motion riders"

This one might be a stretch. I'll leave that for others to decide.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: bicycles, anything to do with them, title or lyrics.
Two songs disqualified: Bicycle Race (Queen) and Bicycle Built for Two (HAL)

1) Broken bicycles/Junk (Anne-Sofie von Otter and Elvis Costello
2) Bike (Pink Floyd)
3) Brand New Key (Melanie)
4) Tour de France (Kraftwerk)
5) Saturday In The Park (Chicago) "slow motion riders"
6) La Bicicleta ( Shakira)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: bicycles, anything to do with them, title or lyrics.
Two songs disqualified: Bicycle Race (Queen) and Bicycle Built for Two (HAL)

1) Broken bicycles/Junk (Anne-Sofie von Otter and Elvis Costello
2) Bike (Pink Floyd)
3) Brand New Key (Melanie)
4) Tour de France (Kraftwerk)
5) Saturday In The Park (Chicago) 
6) La Bicicleta ( Shakira)
7) The Tandem (Smyle)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: bicycles, anything to do with them, title or lyrics.
Two songs disqualified: Bicycle Race (Queen) and Bicycle Built for Two (HAL)

1) Broken bicycles/Junk (Anne-Sofie von Otter and Elvis Costello
2) Bike (Pink Floyd)
3) Brand New Key (Melanie)
4) Tour de France (Kraftwerk)
5) Saturday In The Park (Chicago) 
6) La Bicicleta ( Shakira)
7) The Tandem (Smyle)
8) Three Bikes in the Sky (Tangerine Dream)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: bicycles, anything to do with them, title or lyrics.
Two songs disqualified: Bicycle Race (Queen) and Bicycle Built for Two (HAL)

1) Broken bicycles/Junk (Anne-Sofie von Otter and Elvis Costello
2) Bike (Pink Floyd)
3) Brand New Key (Melanie)
4) Tour de France (Kraftwerk)
5) Saturday In The Park (Chicago)
6) La Bicicleta ( Shakira)
7) The Tandem (Smyle)
8) Three Bikes in the Sky (Tangerine Dream)
9) A Boy Needs A Bike ( Jewel)


----------



## Art Rock

There's still a pretty well known song that qualifies, so let's give this a few more hours (I've already posted my 3).


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: bicycles, anything to do with them, title or lyrics.
Two songs disqualified: Bicycle Race (Queen) and Bicycle Built for Two (HAL)

1) Broken bicycles/Junk (Anne-Sofie von Otter and Elvis Costello
2) Bike (Pink Floyd)
3) Brand New Key (Melanie)
4) Tour de France (Kraftwerk)
5) Saturday In The Park (Chicago)
6) La Bicicleta ( Shakira)
7) The Tandem (Smyle)
8) Three Bikes in the Sky (Tangerine Dream)
9) A Boy Needs A Bike ( Jewel)
10) Broken Bicycles (Tom Waits)

new theme: north

1) Mother North (Satyricon)


----------



## Art Rock

Technically, Broken bicycles is included in the #1 song, but it is not a direct cover, so it's OK.


new theme: north

1) Mother North (Satyricon)
2) Northern Lights (Renaissance)


----------



## Rogerx

new theme: north

1) Mother North (Satyricon)
2) Northern Lights (Renaissance)
3) Girl From The North Country ( Bob Dylan)


----------



## Starving Wolf

new theme: north

1) Mother North (Satyricon)
2) Northern Lights (Renaissance)
3) Girl From The North Country ( Bob Dylan)
4) Life In A Northern Town (Dream Academy)


----------



## Room2201974

^^^^^^ Some of my favorites.

new theme: north

1) Mother North (Satyricon)
2) Northern Lights (Renaissance)
3) Girl From The North Country ( Bob Dylan)
4) Life In A Northern Town (Dream Academy)
5) Only A Northern Song (Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

new theme: north

1) Mother North (Satyricon)
2) Northern Lights (Renaissance)
3) Girl From The North Country ( Bob Dylan)
4) Life In A Northern Town (Dream Academy)
5) Only A Northern Song (Beatles)
6) Heading South On The Great North Road ( Sting)


----------



## D Smith

new theme: north

1) Mother North (Satyricon)
2) Northern Lights (Renaissance)
3) Girl From The North Country ( Bob Dylan)
4) Life In A Northern Town (Dream Academy)
5) Only A Northern Song (Beatles)
6) Heading South On The Great North Road ( Sting)
7) Farewell to the North (Ian & Sylvia)


----------



## bharbeke

new theme: north

1) Mother North (Satyricon)
2) Northern Lights (Renaissance)
3) Girl From The North Country ( Bob Dylan)
4) Life In A Northern Town (Dream Academy)
5) Only A Northern Song (Beatles)
6) Heading South On The Great North Road ( Sting)
7) Farewell to the North (Ian & Sylvia)
8) South of Santa Fe (Brooks & Dunn - the place described in the chorus is "north of heaven, south of Santa Fe")

This may be a stretch, but it did not say title only for the word north.


----------



## Starving Wolf

new theme: north

1) Mother North (Satyricon)
2) Northern Lights (Renaissance)
3) Girl From The North Country ( Bob Dylan)
4) Life In A Northern Town (Dream Academy)
5) Only A Northern Song (Beatles)
6) Heading South On The Great North Road ( Sting)
7) Farewell to the North (Ian & Sylvia)
8) South of Santa Fe (Brooks & Dunn - the place described in the chorus is "north of heaven, south of Santa Fe")
9) Farmhouse (Phish)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

new theme: north

1) Mother North (Satyricon)
2) Northern Lights (Renaissance)
3) Girl From The North Country ( Bob Dylan)
4) Life In A Northern Town (Dream Academy)
5) Only A Northern Song (Beatles)
6) Heading South On The Great North Road ( Sting)
7) Farewell to the North (Ian & Sylvia)
8) South of Santa Fe (Brooks & Dunn - the place described in the chorus is "north of heaven, south of Santa Fe")
9) Farmhouse (Phish)
10) Nord (Ihsahn) It's Norwegian so it's ok 

Take it away anybody, meaning new theme


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains the word girl(s).

1) Girl Anachronism (Dresden Dolls)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: title contains the word girl(s).

1) Girl Anachronism (Dresden Dolls)
2) Girls Girls Girls (Sailor)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: title contains the word girl(s).

1) Girl Anachronism (Dresden Dolls)
2) Girls Girls Girls (Sailor)
3) Fat Bottomed Girls (Queen)


----------



## Art Rock

^ that was the one I had in mind for the bicycle thread.


----------



## Open Book

New theme: title contains the word girl(s).

1) Girl Anachronism (Dresden Dolls)
2) Girls Girls Girls (Sailor)
3) Fat Bottomed Girls (Queen)4) 
4) Goodbye Girl (Squeeze)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: title contains the word girl(s).

1) Girl Anachronism (Dresden Dolls)
2) Girls Girls Girls (Sailor)
3) Fat Bottomed Girls (Queen)4) 
4) Goodbye Girl (Squeeze)
5) Breaking the Girl (RHCP)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains the word girl(s).

1) Girl Anachronism (Dresden Dolls)
2) Girls Girls Girls (Sailor)
3) Fat Bottomed Girls (Queen)4) 
4) Goodbye Girl (Squeeze)
5) Breaking the Girl (RHCP)
6) Girl From Ipanema (Stan Getz)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: title contains the word girl(s).

1) Girl Anachronism (Dresden Dolls)
2) Girls Girls Girls (Sailor)
3) Fat Bottomed Girls (Queen)4)
4) Goodbye Girl (Squeeze)
5) Breaking the Girl (RHCP)
6) Girl From Ipanema (Stan Getz)
7) Girls Talk (Elvis Costello)


----------



## senza sordino

New theme: title contains the word girl(s).

1) Girl Anachronism (Dresden Dolls)
2) Girls Girls Girls (Sailor)
3) Fat Bottomed Girls (Queen)
4) Goodbye Girl (Squeeze)
5) Breaking the Girl (RHCP)
6) Girl From Ipanema (Stan Getz)
7) Girls Talk (Elvis Costello)
8) Girls on Film (Duran Duran)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: title contains the word girl(s).

1) Girl Anachronism (Dresden Dolls)
2) Girls Girls Girls (Sailor)
3) Fat Bottomed Girls (Queen)
4) Goodbye Girl (Squeeze)
5) Breaking the Girl (RHCP)
6) Girl From Ipanema (Stan Getz)
7) Girls Talk (Elvis Costello)
8) Girls on Film (Duran Duran)
9) Girls Just Wanna Have Fun (Cyndi Lauper)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains the word girl(s).

1) Girl Anachronism (Dresden Dolls)
2) Girls Girls Girls (Sailor)
3) Fat Bottomed Girls (Queen)
4) Goodbye Girl (Squeeze)
5) Breaking the Girl (RHCP)
6) Girl From Ipanema (Stan Getz)
7) Girls Talk (Elvis Costello)
8) Girls on Film (Duran Duran)
9) Girls Just Wanna Have Fun (Cyndi Lauper)
10) Girl, You'll Be A Woman Soon (Neil Diamond)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains the word woman/women

1) Rainy Day Women #12 & 35 (Bob Dylan)


----------



## D Smith

New theme: title contains the word woman/women

1) Rainy Day Women #12 & 35 (Bob Dylan)
2) Woman of Heart and Mind (Joni Mitchell)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: title contains the word woman/women

1) Rainy Day Women #12 & 35 (Bob Dylan)
2) Woman of Heart and Mind (Joni Mitchell)
3) Woman (John Lennon)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: title contains the word woman/women

1) Rainy Day Women #12 & 35 (Bob Dylan)
2) Woman of Heart and Mind (Joni Mitchell)
3) Woman (John Lennon)
4) Kind Woman (Buffalo Springfield)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: title contains the word woman/women

1) Rainy Day Women #12 & 35 (Bob Dylan)
2) Woman of Heart and Mind (Joni Mitchell)
3) Woman (John Lennon)
4) Kind Woman (Buffalo Springfield)
5) Funky Woman (Parliament)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains the word woman/women

1) Rainy Day Women #12 & 35 (Bob Dylan)
2) Woman of Heart and Mind (Joni Mitchell)
3) Woman (John Lennon)
4) Kind Woman (Buffalo Springfield)
5) Funky Woman (Parliament)
6) Pretty Woman ( Roy Orbison)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: title contains the word woman/women

1) Rainy Day Women #12 & 35 (Bob Dylan)
2) Woman of Heart and Mind (Joni Mitchell)
3) Woman (John Lennon)
4) Kind Woman (Buffalo Springfield)
5) Funky Woman (Parliament)
6) Pretty Woman ( Roy Orbison)
7) I Am Woman (Helen Reddy)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains the word woman/women

1) Rainy Day Women #12 & 35 (Bob Dylan)
2) Woman of Heart and Mind (Joni Mitchell)
3) Woman (John Lennon)
4) Kind Woman (Buffalo Springfield)
5) Funky Woman (Parliament)
6) Pretty Woman ( Roy Orbison)
7) I Am Woman (Helen Reddy)
8) Black Magic Woman (Santana)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains the word woman/women

1) Rainy Day Women #12 & 35 (Bob Dylan)
2) Woman of Heart and Mind (Joni Mitchell)
3) Woman (John Lennon)
4) Kind Woman (Buffalo Springfield)
5) Funky Woman (Parliament)
6) Pretty Woman ( Roy Orbison)
7) I Am Woman (Helen Reddy)
8) Black Magic Woman (Santana)
9) Woman( Peter & Gordon)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: title contains the word woman/women

1) Rainy Day Women #12 & 35 (Bob Dylan)
2) Woman of Heart and Mind (Joni Mitchell)
3) Woman (John Lennon)
4) Kind Woman (Buffalo Springfield)
5) Funky Woman (Parliament)
6) Pretty Woman ( Roy Orbison)
7) I Am Woman (Helen Reddy)
8) Black Magic Woman (Santana)
9) Woman( Peter & Gordon)
10) Only Women Bleed (Alice Cooper)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: title contains the word boy/boys

1) Easy Boy (Greenfield and Cook)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains the word boy/boys

1) Easy Boy (Greenfield and Cook)
2) Bring the Boys Back Home ( Pink Floyd)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: title contains the word boy/boys

1) Easy Boy (Greenfield and Cook)
2) Bring the Boys Back Home (Pink Floyd)
3) Sk8er Boi (Avril Lavigne)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains the word boy/boys

1) Easy Boy (Greenfield and Cook)
2) Bring the Boys Back Home (Pink Floyd)
3) Sk8er Boi (Avril Lavigne)
4) Boys (Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains the word boy/boys

1) Easy Boy (Greenfield and Cook)
2) Bring the Boys Back Home (Pink Floyd)
3) Sk8er Boi (Avril Lavigne)
4) Boys (Beatles)
5) Oh boy ( Buddy Holly )


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: title contains the word boy/boys

1) Easy Boy (Greenfield and Cook)
2) Bring the Boys Back Home (Pink Floyd)
3) Sk8er Boi (Avril Lavigne)
4) Boys (Beatles)
5) Happy Boy (Beat Farmers)


----------



## D Smith

New theme: title contains the word boy/boys

1) Easy Boy (Greenfield and Cook)
2) Bring the Boys Back Home (Pink Floyd)
3) Sk8er Boi (Avril Lavigne)
4) Boys (Beatles)
5) Happy Boy (Beat Farmers)
6) Boys In the Attic (Ellen Foley)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains the word boy/boys

1) Easy Boy (Greenfield and Cook)
2) Bring the Boys Back Home (Pink Floyd)
3) Sk8er Boi (Avril Lavigne)
4) Boys (Beatles)
5) Happy Boy (Beat Farmers)
6) Boys In the Attic (Ellen Foley)
7) Boys In Trees ( Carly Simon)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains the word boy/boys

1) Easy Boy (Greenfield and Cook)
2) Bring the Boys Back Home (Pink Floyd)
3) Sk8er Boi (Avril Lavigne)
4) Boys (Beatles)
5) Happy Boy (Beat Farmers)
6) Boys In the Attic (Ellen Foley)
7) Boys In Trees ( Carly Simon)
8) Disco Boy (Frank Zappa)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: title contains the word boy/boys

1) Easy Boy (Greenfield and Cook)
2) Bring the Boys Back Home (Pink Floyd)
3) Sk8er Boi (Avril Lavigne)
4) Boys (Beatles)
5) Happy Boy (Beat Farmers)
6) Boys In the Attic (Ellen Foley)
7) Boys In Trees ( Carly Simon)
8) Disco Boy (Frank Zappa)
9) Black and White Boy (Crowded House)


----------



## bharbeke

New theme: title contains the word boy/boys

1) Easy Boy (Greenfield and Cook)
2) Bring the Boys Back Home (Pink Floyd)
3) Sk8er Boi (Avril Lavigne)
4) Boys (Beatles)
5) Happy Boy (Beat Farmers)
6) Boys In the Attic (Ellen Foley)
7) Boys In Trees ( Carly Simon)
8) Disco Boy (Frank Zappa)
9) Black and White Boy (Crowded House)
10) Rough Boy (ZZ Top)


----------



## bharbeke

New theme: summer (in title or theme)

1) That Summer (Garth Brooks)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: summer (in title or theme)

1) That Summer (Garth Brooks)
2) Summer [the first time] (Bobby Goldsboro)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: summer (in title or theme)

1) That Summer (Garth Brooks)
2) Summer [the first time] (Bobby Goldsboro)
3) Indian Summer (TNT)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: summer (in title or theme)

1) That Summer (Garth Brooks)
2) Summer [the first time] (Bobby Goldsboro)
3) Indian Summer (TNT)
4) Summertime (Janis Joplin)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: summer (in title or theme)

1) That Summer (Garth Brooks)
2) Summer [the first time] (Bobby Goldsboro)
3) Indian Summer (TNT)
4) Summertime (Janis Joplin
5) A Summer Long Since 
Passed (Virginia Astley)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: summer (in title or theme)

1) That Summer (Garth Brooks)
2) Summer [the first time] (Bobby Goldsboro)
3) Indian Summer (TNT)
4) Summertime (Janis Joplin)
5) A Summer Long Since Passed (Virginia Astley)
6) The Summer Knows (Laura Fygi)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: summer (in title or theme)

1) That Summer (Garth Brooks)
2) Summer [the first time] (Bobby Goldsboro)
3) Indian Summer (TNT)
4) Summertime (Janis Joplin)
5) A Summer Long Since Passed (Virginia Astley)
6) The Summer Knows (Laura Fygi)
7) The Boys Of Summer (Don Henley)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: summer (in title or theme)

1) That Summer (Garth Brooks)
2) Summer [the first time] (Bobby Goldsboro)
3) Indian Summer (TNT)
4) Summertime (Janis Joplin)
5) A Summer Long Since Passed (Virginia Astley)
6) The Summer Knows (Laura Fygi)
7) The Boys Of Summer (Don Henley)
8) Summertime Holiday (Mungo Jerry)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: summer (in title or theme)

1) That Summer (Garth Brooks)
2) Summer [the first time] (Bobby Goldsboro)
3) Indian Summer (TNT)
4) Summertime (Janis Joplin)
5) A Summer Long Since Passed (Virginia Astley)
6) The Summer Knows (Laura Fygi)
7) The Boys Of Summer (Don Henley)
8) Summertime Holiday (Mungo Jerry)
9) Summertime Blues (Eddie Cochran)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: summer (in title or theme)

1) That Summer (Garth Brooks)
2) Summer [the first time] (Bobby Goldsboro)
3) Indian Summer (TNT)
4) Summertime (Janis Joplin)
5) A Summer Long Since Passed (Virginia Astley)
6) The Summer Knows (Laura Fygi)
7) The Boys Of Summer (Don Henley)
8) Summertime Holiday (Mungo Jerry)
9) Summertime Blues (Eddie Cochran)
10) Suddenly Last Summer (Motels)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Italy. Anything Italian, but just an Italian singer/band is not enough.

1) Life is a minestrone (10CC)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Italy. Anything Italian, but just an Italian singer/band is not enough.

1) Life is a minestrone (10CC)
2) That's Amore (Dean Martin)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Italy. Anything Italian, but just an Italian singer/band is not enough.

1) Life is a minestrone (10CC)
2) That's Amore (Dean Martin)
3) The Pines Of Rome (Ottorino Resphighi)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: Italy. Anything Italian, but just an Italian singer/band is not enough.

1) Life is a minestrone (10CC)
2) That's Amore (Dean Martin)
3) The Pines Of Rome (Ottorino Resphighi)
4) Pompeii (Bastille)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Italy. Anything Italian, but just an Italian singer/band is not enough.

1) Life is a minestrone (10CC)
2) That's Amore (Dean Martin)
3) The Pines Of Rome (Ottorino Resphighi)
4) Pompeii (Bastille)
5) You Enjoy Myself (Phish) "Wash Uffizi, drive me to Firenze"

I challenge #3 because this is not game that includes classical music.


----------



## pianozach

Open Book said:


> New theme: Italy. Anything Italian, but just an Italian singer/band is not enough.
> 
> 1) Life is a minestrone (10CC)
> 2) That's Amore (Dean Martin)
> 3) The Pines Of Rome (Ottorino Resphighi)
> 4) Pompeii (Bastille)
> 5) You Enjoy Myself (Phish) "Wash Uffizi, drive me to Firenze"
> 
> I challenge #3 because this is not game that includes classical music.


Oh. I didn't know that. It was the first thing that came to mind.

Rescinded . . .



New theme: Italy. Anything Italian, but just an Italian singer/band is not enough.

1) Life is a minestrone (10CC)
2) That's Amore (Dean Martin)
3) Pompeii (Bastille)
4) You Enjoy Myself (Phish) "Wash Uffizi, drive me to Firenze"
5) While Rome's Burning (Steve Howe)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Italy. Anything Italian, but just an Italian singer/band is not enough.

1) Life is a minestrone (10CC)
2) That's Amore (Dean Martin)
3) Pompeii (Bastille)
4) You Enjoy Myself (Phish) "Wash Uffizi, drive me to Firenze"
5) While Rome's Burning (Steve Howe)
6) Shaddap You Face (Joe Dolce)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Italy. Anything Italian, but just an Italian singer/band is not enough.

1) Life is a minestrone (10CC)
2) That's Amore (Dean Martin)
3) Pompeii (Bastille)
4) You Enjoy Myself (Phish) "Wash Uffizi, drive me to Firenze"
5) While Rome's Burning (Steve Howe)
6) Shaddap You Face (Joe Dolce)
7) On Top Of Spaghetti (Tom Glazer)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: Italy. Anything Italian, but just an Italian singer/band is not enough.

1) Life is a minestrone (10CC)
2) That's Amore (Dean Martin)
3) Pompeii (Bastille)
4) You Enjoy Myself (Phish) "Wash Uffizi, drive me to Firenze"
5) While Rome's Burning (Steve Howe)
6) Shaddap You Face (Joe Dolce)
7) On Top Of Spaghetti (Tom Glazer)
8) Nights In Venice (The Saints)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Italy. Anything Italian, but just an Italian singer/band is not enough.

1) Life is a minestrone (10CC)
2) That's Amore (Dean Martin)
3) Pompeii (Bastille)
4) You Enjoy Myself (Phish) "Wash Uffizi, drive me to Firenze"
5) While Rome's Burning (Steve Howe)
6) Shaddap You Face (Joe Dolce)
7) On Top Of Spaghetti (Tom Glazer)
8) Nights In Venice (The Saints)
9) Mambo Italiano ( Rosemary Clooney)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Italy. Anything Italian, but just an Italian singer/band is not enough.

1) Life is a minestrone (10CC)
2) That's Amore (Dean Martin)
3) Pompeii (Bastille)
4) You Enjoy Myself (Phish) "Wash Uffizi, drive me to Firenze"
5) While Rome's Burning (Steve Howe)
6) Shaddap You Face (Joe Dolce)
7) On Top Of Spaghetti (Tom Glazer)
8) Nights In Venice (The Saints)
9) Mambo Italiano ( Rosemary Clooney)
10) Three Coins In A Fountain (Connie Francis)


----------



## Starving Wolf

OK, let's try something a little different. This round will feature titles starting with the letters A - J, in alphabetical order (title 1 starts with 'A', title 2 starts with 'B', etc.) No repeat starting letters. "The", "A", In", etc as the first word in a title count towards the theme.

If this round goes well, the following theme could be the same, but for K through T, if people want to keep it going.

New theme: titles start with the letters A through J, in alphabetical order. No repeats.

1) Any Major Dude (Steely Dan)


----------



## Rogerx

If this round goes well, the following theme could be the same, but for K through T, if people want to keep it going.

New theme: titles start with the letters A through J, in alphabetical order. No repeats.

1) Any Major Dude (Steely Dan)
2) Blue Moon ( Dean Martin)


----------



## Starving Wolf

If this round goes well, the following theme could be the same, but for K through T, if people want to keep it going.

New theme: titles start with the letters A through J, in alphabetical order. No repeats.

1) Any Major Dude (Steely Dan)
2) Blue Moon ( Dean Martin)
3) Changes (David Bowie)


----------



## Rogerx

If this round goes well, the following theme could be the same, but for K through T, if people want to keep it going.

New theme: titles start with the letters A through J, in alphabetical order. No repeats.

1) Any Major Dude (Steely Dan)
2) Blue Moon ( Dean Martin)
3) Changes (David Bowie)
4) Dream a little dream of you ( Mama's & Papa's )


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: titles start with the letters A through J, in alphabetical order. No repeats.

1) Any Major Dude (Steely Dan)
2) Blue Moon ( Dean Martin)
3) Changes (David Bowie)
4) Dream a little dream of you ( Mama's & Papa's )
5) Eagle (ABBA)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

1) Any Major Dude (Steely Dan)
2) Blue Moon ( Dean Martin)
3) Changes (David Bowie)
4) Dream a little dream of you ( Mama's & Papa's )
5) Eagle (ABBA)
6) Foolin' (Def Leppard)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: titles start with the letters A through J, in alphabetical order. No repeats.

1) Any Major Dude (Steely Dan)
2) Blue Moon ( Dean Martin)
3) Changes (David Bowie)
4) Dream a little dream of you ( Mama's & Papa's )
5) Eagle (ABBA)
6) Foolin' (Def Leppard)
7) Games People Play( Alan Parsons Project)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: titles start with the letters A through J, in alphabetical order. No repeats.

1) Any Major Dude (Steely Dan)
2) Blue Moon ( Dean Martin)
3) Changes (David Bowie)
4) Dream a little dream of you ( Mama's & Papa's )
5) Eagle (ABBA)
6) Foolin' (Def Leppard)
7) Games People Play( Alan Parsons Project)
8) Hunter and the Hunted (Simple Minds)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: titles start with the letters A through J, in alphabetical order. No repeats.

1) Any Major Dude (Steely Dan)
2) Blue Moon ( Dean Martin)
3) Changes (David Bowie)
4) Dream a little dream of you ( Mama's & Papa's )
5) Eagle (ABBA)
6) Foolin' (Def Leppard)
7) Games People Play( Alan Parsons Project)
8) Hunter and the Hunted (Simple Minds)
9) In A Gadda Da Vida (Iron Butterfly)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: titles start with the letters A through J, in alphabetical order. No repeats.

1) Any Major Dude (Steely Dan)
2) Blue Moon ( Dean Martin)
3) Changes (David Bowie)
4) Dream a little dream of you ( Mama's & Papa's )
5) Eagle (ABBA)
6) Foolin' (Def Leppard)
7) Games People Play( Alan Parsons Project)
8) Hunter and the Hunted (Simple Minds)
9) In A Gadda Da Vida (Iron Butterfly)
10)Just a little bit of peace in my heart ( Golden Earring)


----------



## Rogerx

If this round goes well, the following theme could be the same, but for K through T, if people want to keep it going.in alphabetical order. No repeats.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: titles start with the letters K through T, in alphabetical order. No repeats.

1) Kayleigh (Marillion)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: titles start with the letters K through T, in alphabetical order. No repeats.

1) Kayleigh (Marillion)
2) Lay Lady Lay (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: titles start with the letters K through T, in alphabetical order. No repeats.

1) Kayleigh (Marillion)
2) Lay Lady Lay (Bob Dylan)
3) MacArthur Park (Richard Harris)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: titles start with the letters K through T, in alphabetical order. No repeats.

1) Kayleigh (Marillion)
2) Lay Lady Lay (Bob Dylan)
3) MacArthur Park (Richard Harris)
4) Nantucket Sleighride (Mountain)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: titles start with the letters K through T, in alphabetical order. No repeats.

1) Kayleigh (Marillion)
2) Lay Lady Lay (Bob Dylan)
3) MacArthur Park (Richard Harris)
4) Nantucket Sleighride (Mountain)
5) October ( U2)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: titles start with the letters K through T, in alphabetical order. No repeats.

1) Kayleigh (Marillion)
2) Lay Lady Lay (Bob Dylan)
3) MacArthur Park (Richard Harris)
4) Nantucket Sleighride (Mountain)
5) October ( U2)
6) P-Machinery (Propaganda)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: titles start with the letters K through T, in alphabetical order. No repeats.

1) Kayleigh (Marillion)
2) Lay Lady Lay (Bob Dylan)
3) MacArthur Park (Richard Harris)
4) Nantucket Sleighride (Mountain)
5) October ( U2)
6) P-Machinery (Propaganda)
7) Quiet Uptown (Lin-Manuel Miranda)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: titles start with the letters K through T, in alphabetical order. No repeats.

1) Kayleigh (Marillion)
2) Lay Lady Lay (Bob Dylan)
3) MacArthur Park (Richard Harris)
4) Nantucket Sleighride (Mountain)
5) October ( U2)
6) P-Machinery (Propaganda)
7) Quiet Uptown (Lin-Manuel Miranda)
8) Run to the Hills (Iron Maiden)


----------



## bharbeke

New theme: titles start with the letters K through T, in alphabetical order. No repeats.

1) Kayleigh (Marillion)
2) Lay Lady Lay (Bob Dylan)
3) MacArthur Park (Richard Harris)
4) Nantucket Sleighride (Mountain)
5) October ( U2)
6) P-Machinery (Propaganda)
7) Quiet Uptown (Lin-Manuel Miranda)
8) Run to the Hills (Iron Maiden)
9) Swingin' (John Anderson)

It's the only song I know to mention chocolate pie.


----------



## Josquin13

New theme: titles start with the letters K through T, in alphabetical order. No repeats.

1) Kayleigh (Marillion)
2) Lay Lady Lay (Bob Dylan)
3) MacArthur Park (Richard Harris)
4) Nantucket Sleighride (Mountain)
5) October ( U2)
6) P-Machinery (Propaganda)
7) Quiet Uptown (Lin-Manuel Miranda)
8) Run to the Hills (Iron Maiden)
9) Swingin' (John Anderson)
10) Take me to the River (Al Green)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme: The British New Wave in the 1980s - songs by British punk influenced (no Sex Pistols, please) or new wave bands active during that decade: If possible, include links to the original videos:

1. Never Let Me Down Again (Depeche Mode - 1987):


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: The British New Wave in the 1980s - songs by British punk influenced (no Sex Pistols, please) or new wave bands active during that decade: If possible, include links to the original videos:

1. Never Let Me Down Again (Depeche Mode - 1987): 



2. Marliese (Fischer Z - 1981):


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: The British New Wave in the 1980s - songs by British punk influenced (no Sex Pistols, please) or new wave bands active during that decade: If possible, include links to the original videos:

1. Never Let Me Down Again (Depeche Mode - 1987): 



2. Marliese (Fischer Z - 1981): 



3. Don't You Want Me (Human League)


----------



## maestro267

New theme: The British New Wave in the 1980s - songs by British punk influenced (no Sex Pistols, please) or new wave bands active during that decade: If possible, include links to the original videos:

1. Never Let Me Down Again (Depeche Mode - 1987): 



2. Marliese (Fischer Z - 1981): 



3. Don't You Want Me (Human League) 



4. Pale Shelter - Tears for Fears 




Hopefully the Human League url still works. Just wanted to make it easier so that future quoters don't have the embed show up all the time.


----------



## Josquin13

New theme: The British New Wave in the 1980s - songs by British punk influenced (no Sex Pistols, please) or new wave bands active during that decade: If possible, include links to the original videos:

1. Never Let Me Down Again (Depeche Mode - 1987): 



2. Marliese (Fischer Z - 1981): 



3. Don't You Want Me (Human League) 



4. Pale Shelter - Tears for Fears: 



5. I Melt With You (Modern English): 




I see that my chosen theme unintentionally ended the A-Z theme?, sorry. Maybe the next theme chosen can return to U-Z, but that's only six letters...


----------



## Starving Wolf

No worries. I was wondering how we'd finish that out, given only 6 letters remained, and 2 of them were X and Z, which may only have a few candidate songs.

I'd be OK leaving it where it finished, for now. If we want to do Alphabetical Titles (2), I'd suggest doing A to Z in one shot, and maybe making an exemption for Q, X and Z (only) to allow titles starting with "The", "An", etc if we bog down on those.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: The British New Wave in the 1980s - songs by British punk influenced (no Sex Pistols, please) or new wave bands active during that decade: If possible, include links to the original videos:

1. Never Let Me Down Again (Depeche Mode - 1987): 



2. Marliese (Fischer Z - 1981): 



3. Don't You Want Me (Human League) 



4. Pale Shelter - Tears for Fears: 



5. I Melt With You (Modern English): 



6. Love Is Essential (The Passions) :


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: The British New Wave in the 1980s - songs by British punk influenced (no Sex Pistols, please) or new wave bands active during that decade: If possible, include links to the original videos:

1. Never Let Me Down Again (Depeche Mode - 1987): 



2. Marliese (Fischer Z - 1981): 



3. Don't You Want Me (Human League) 



4. Pale Shelter - Tears for Fears: 



5. I Melt With You (Modern English): 



6. Love Is Essential (The Passions) : 



7. I Ran (Flock Of Seagulls)


----------



## Rogerx

I pass, a game is nice but this is beyond me.


----------



## Starving Wolf

+ hums hold me now while he waits for this round to finish up +


----------



## Art Rock

I think for a special theme like this, we can start a regular one in parallel.

*So both themes are at the moment alive.
*

New theme: titles start with the letters U through Z in alphabetical order, then starting with the numbers 1-4 in numerical order. No repeats.

1) Under my thumb (Godley and Creme)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: The British New Wave in the 1980s - songs by British punk influenced (no Sex Pistols, please) or new wave bands active during that decade: If possible, include links to the original videos:

1. Never Let Me Down Again (Depeche Mode - 1987): 



2. Marliese (Fischer Z - 1981): 



3. Don't You Want Me (Human League) 



4. Pale Shelter - Tears for Fears: 



5. I Melt With You (Modern English): 



6. Love Is Essential (The Passions) : 



7. I Ran (Flock Of Seagulls) 



8. Love will tear us apart (Joy Division - 1980)


----------



## Rogerx

So both themes are at the moment alive.


New theme: titles start with the letters U through Z in alphabetical order, then starting with the numbers 1-4 in numerical order. No repeats.

1) Under my thumb (Godley and Creme)
2) Vampire Blues ( Neil Young)


----------



## Art Rock

U - *v* - w - x - y - z ......


----------



## Josquin13

New theme: The British New Wave in the 1980s - songs by British punk influenced (no Sex Pistols, please) or new wave bands active during that decade: If possible, include links to the original videos:

1. Never Let Me Down Again (Depeche Mode - 1987): 



2. Marliese (Fischer Z - 1981): 



3. Don't You Want Me (Human League) 



4. Pale Shelter - Tears for Fears: 



5. I Melt With You (Modern English): 



6. Love Is Essential (The Passions) : 



7. I Ran (Flock Of Seagulls) 



8. Love will tear us apart (Joy Division - 1980) 



9. Just Like Heaven (The Cure - 1987):


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: The British New Wave in the 1980s - songs by British punk influenced (no Sex Pistols, please) or new wave bands active during that decade: If possible, include links to the original videos:

1. Never Let Me Down Again (Depeche Mode - 1987): 



2. Marliese (Fischer Z - 1981): 



3. Don't You Want Me (Human League) 



4. Pale Shelter - Tears for Fears: 



5. I Melt With You (Modern English): 



6. Love Is Essential (The Passions) : 



7. I Ran (Flock Of Seagulls) 



8. Love will tear us apart (Joy Division - 1980) 



9. Just Like Heaven (The Cure - 1987): 



10. Dear Prudence (Siouxsie And The Banshees - 1983): 




That concludes this theme, the U-Z&1-4 is still ongoing.


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: titles start with the letters U through Z in alphabetical order, then starting with the numbers 1-4 in numerical order. No repeats.

1) Under my thumb (Godley and Creme)
2) Vampire Blues ( Neil Young)
3) World Where You Live (Crowded House)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: titles start with the letters U through Z in alphabetical order, then starting with the numbers 1-4 in numerical order. No repeats.

1) Under my thumb (Godley and Creme)
2) Vampire Blues ( Neil Young)
3) World Where You Live (Crowded House)
X) X-Kid ( Green Day)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: titles start with the letters U through Z in alphabetical order, then starting with the numbers 1-4 in numerical order. No repeats.

1) Under my thumb (Godley and Creme)
2) Vampire Blues ( Neil Young)
3) World Where You Live (Crowded House)
4) X-Kid ( Green Day)
5) Yellow (Coldplay)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: titles start with the letters U through Z in alphabetical order, then starting with the numbers 1-4 in numerical order. No repeats.

1) Under my thumb (Godley and Creme)
2) Vampire Blues ( Neil Young)
3) World Where You Live (Crowded House)
4) X-Kid ( Green Day)
5) Yellow (Coldplay)
6) Zeitgeist (Black Sabbath)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: starting with the numbers 1-4 in numerical order. No repeats.

1) One of These Days (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: titles start with the letters U through Z in alphabetical order, then starting with the numbers 1-4 in numerical order. No repeats.

1) Under my thumb (Godley and Creme)
2) Vampire Blues ( Neil Young)
3) World Where You Live (Crowded House)
4) X-Kid ( Green Day)
5) Yellow (Coldplay)
6) Zeitgeist (Black Sabbath)
7) One of These Days (Pink Floyd)
8) Two tribes (Frankie Goes to Hollywood)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: titles start with the letters U through Z in alphabetical order, then starting with the numbers 1-4 in numerical order. No repeats.

1) Under my thumb (Godley and Creme)
2) Vampire Blues ( Neil Young)
3) World Where You Live (Crowded House)
4) X-Kid ( Green Day)
5) Yellow (Coldplay)
6) Zeitgeist (Black Sabbath)
7) One of These Days (Pink Floyd)
8) Two tribes (Frankie Goes to Hollywood)
9) Three Times a Lady (The Commodores)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: titles start with the letters U through Z in alphabetical order, then starting with the numbers 1-4 in numerical order. No repeats.

1) Under my thumb (Godley and Creme)
2) Vampire Blues ( Neil Young)
3) World Where You Live (Crowded House)
4) X-Kid ( Green Day)
5) Yellow (Coldplay)
6) Zeitgeist (Black Sabbath)
7) One of These Days (Pink Floyd)
8) Two tribes (Frankie Goes to Hollywood)
9) Three Times a Lady (The Commodores)
10) The Four Horsemen (Metallica)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Did I win? :angel:


----------



## Art Rock

Bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzt. Starts with The. Not allowed.


----------



## Rogerx

Art Rock said:


> Bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzt. Starts with The. Not allowed.


Are numbers allowed?


----------



## Art Rock

Sure..............................................


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: titles start with the letters U through Z in alphabetical order, then starting with the numbers 1-4 in numerical order. No repeats.

1) Under my thumb (Godley and Creme)
2) Vampire Blues ( Neil Young)
3) World Where You Live (Crowded House)
4) X-Kid ( Green Day)
5) Yellow (Coldplay)
6) Zeitgeist (Black Sabbath)
7) One of These Days (Pink Floyd)
8) Two tribes (Frankie Goes to Hollywood)
9) Three Times a Lady (The Commodores)
10) Four Sticks (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs with an exclamation point, question mark, or ellipsis in the title.

1) Whoomp! (There It Is) [Tag Team]


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs with an exclamation point, question mark, or ellipsis in the title.

1) Whoomp! (There It Is) [Tag Team]
2) Life on Mars? [David Bowie]


----------



## Open Book

New theme: songs with an exclamation point, question mark, or ellipsis in the title.

1) Whoomp! (There It Is) [Tag Team]
2) Life on Mars? [David Bowie]
3) Oops!…I Did It Again (Britney Spears)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs with an exclamation point, question mark, or ellipsis in the title.

1) Whoomp! (There It Is) [Tag Team]
2) Life on Mars? [David Bowie]
3) Oops!…I Did It Again (Britney Spears)
4) Still...You Turn Me On (ELP)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs with an exclamation point, question mark, or ellipsis in the title.

1) Whoomp! (There It Is) [Tag Team]
2) Life on Mars? [David Bowie]
3) Oops!…I Did It Again (Britney Spears)
4) Still...You Turn Me On (ELP)
5) Answers? Questions! Questions? Answers! (Focus)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs with an exclamation point, question mark, or ellipsis in the title.

1) Whoomp! (There It Is) [Tag Team]
2) Life on Mars? [David Bowie]
3) Oops!…I Did It Again (Britney Spears)
4) Still...You Turn Me On (ELP)
5) Answers? Questions! Questions? Answers! (Focus)
6) Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is? (Chicago)


----------



## bharbeke

New theme: songs with an exclamation point, question mark, or ellipsis in the title.

1) Whoomp! (There It Is) [Tag Team]
2) Life on Mars? [David Bowie]
3) Oops!…I Did It Again (Britney Spears)
4) Still...You Turn Me On (ELP)
5) Answers? Questions! Questions? Answers! (Focus)
6) Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is? (Chicago)
7) Man! I Feel Like a Woman! (Shania Twain)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: songs with an exclamation point, question mark, or ellipsis in the title.

1) Whoomp! (There It Is) [Tag Team]
2) Life on Mars? [David Bowie]
3) Oops!…I Did It Again (Britney Spears)
4) Still...You Turn Me On (ELP)
5) Answers? Questions! Questions? Answers! (Focus)
6) Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is? (Chicago)
7) Man! I Feel Like a Woman! (Shania Twain)
8) . . . And the Gods Made Love (The Jimi Hendrix Experience)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: songs with an exclamation point, question mark, or ellipsis in the title.

1) Whoomp! (There It Is) [Tag Team]
2) Life on Mars? [David Bowie]
3) Oops!…I Did It Again (Britney Spears)
4) Still...You Turn Me On (ELP)
5) Answers? Questions! Questions? Answers! (Focus)
6) Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is? (Chicago)
7) Man! I Feel Like a Woman! (Shania Twain)
8) . . . And the Gods Made Love (The Jimi Hendrix Experience)
9) Brother, Can You Spare a Dime? (Bing Crosby)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs with an exclamation point, question mark, or ellipsis in the title.

1) Whoomp! (There It Is) [Tag Team]
2) Life on Mars? [David Bowie]
3) Oops!…I Did It Again (Britney Spears)
4) Still...You Turn Me On (ELP)
5) Answers? Questions! Questions? Answers! (Focus)
6) Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is? (Chicago)
7) Man! I Feel Like a Woman! (Shania Twain)
8) . . . And the Gods Made Love (The Jimi Hendrix Experience)
9) Brother, Can You Spare a Dime? (Bing Crosby)
10) Hot Hot Hot!!! (The Cure)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme : songs about (bad) habits

1) Dope sucks ( Herman Brood and his Wild Romance)


----------



## pianozach

New theme : songs about (bad) habits

1) Dope Sucks (Herman Brood and his Wild Romance)
2) Always Late (Utopia)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme : songs about (bad) habits

1) Dope Sucks (Herman Brood and his Wild Romance)
2) Always Late (Utopia)
3) Arnold Layne (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme : songs about (bad) habits

1) Dope Sucks (Herman Brood and his Wild Romance)
2) Always Late (Utopia)
3) Arnold Layne (Pink Floyd)
4) Drugs (Talking Heads)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme : songs about (bad) habits

1) Dope Sucks (Herman Brood and his Wild Romance)
2) Always Late (Utopia)
3) Arnold Layne (Pink Floyd)
4) Drugs (Talking Heads)
5) Stealin' (Uriah Heep)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme : songs about (bad) habits

1) Dope Sucks (Herman Brood and his Wild Romance)
2) Always Late (Utopia)
3) Arnold Layne (Pink Floyd)
4) Drugs (Talking Heads)
5) Stealin' (Uriah Heep)
6) Drugs and Alcohol ( Oasis)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme : songs about (bad) habits

1) Dope Sucks (Herman Brood and his Wild Romance)
2) Always Late (Utopia)
3) Arnold Layne (Pink Floyd)
4) Drugs (Talking Heads)
5) Stealin' (Uriah Heep)
6) Drugs and Alcohol ( Oasis)
7) Needle and the Damage Done (Neil Young)


----------



## poodlebites

New theme : songs about (bad) habits

1) Dope Sucks (Herman Brood and his Wild Romance)
2) Always Late (Utopia)
3) Arnold Layne (Pink Floyd)
4) Drugs (Talking Heads)
5) Stealin' (Uriah Heep)
6) Drugs and Alcohol (Oasis)
7) Needle and the Damage Done (Neil Young)
8) Smoking Cigarrettes (Golden Earrings)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme : songs about (bad) habits

1) Dope Sucks (Herman Brood and his Wild Romance)
2) Always Late (Utopia)
3) Arnold Layne (Pink Floyd)
4) Drugs (Talking Heads)
5) Stealin' (Uriah Heep)
6) Drugs and Alcohol (Oasis)
7) Needle and the Damage Done (Neil Young)
8) Smoking Cigarrettes (Golden Earrings)
9) Pick Yet Nose (Ani Difranco)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme : songs about (bad) habits

1) Dope Sucks (Herman Brood and his Wild Romance)
2) Always Late (Utopia)
3) Arnold Layne (Pink Floyd)
4) Drugs (Talking Heads)
5) Stealin' (Uriah Heep)
6) Drugs and Alcohol (Oasis)
7) Needle and the Damage Done (Neil Young)
8) Smoking Cigarrettes (Golden Earrings)
9) Pick Yet Nose (Ani Difranco)
10) Hurt (Johnny Cash)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: references to someone's age in title or lyrics

1) At seventeen (Janis Ian)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: references to someone's age in title or lyrics

1) At seventeen (Janis Ian)
2) 4 + 20 (Stephen Stills)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: references to someone's age in title or lyrics

1) At seventeen (Janis Ian)
2) 4 + 20 (Stephen Stills)
3) I'm Eighteen (Alice Cooper)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: references to someone's age in title or lyrics

1) At seventeen (Janis Ian)
2) 4 + 20 (Stephen Stills)
3) I'm Eighteen (Alice Cooper)
4) It Was A Very Good Year (Frank Sinatra)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: references to someone's age in title or lyrics

1) At seventeen (Janis Ian)
2) 4 + 20 (Stephen Stills)
3) I'm Eighteen (Alice Cooper)
4) It Was A Very Good Year (Frank Sinatra)
5) I Saw Her Standing There (The Beatles)

_"One, Two, Three, Fah!
Well, she was just seventeen,
You know what I mean . . . "_


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: references to someone's age in title or lyrics

1) At seventeen (Janis Ian)
2) 4 + 20 (Stephen Stills)
3) I'm Eighteen (Alice Cooper)
4) It Was A Very Good Year (Frank Sinatra)
5) I Saw Her Standing There (The Beatles)
6) Nineteen (Paul Hardcastle)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: references to someone's age in title or lyrics

1) At seventeen (Janis Ian)
2) 4 + 20 (Stephen Stills)
3) I'm Eighteen (Alice Cooper)
4) It Was A Very Good Year (Frank Sinatra)
5) I Saw Her Standing There (The Beatles)
6) Nineteen (Paul Hardcastle)
7) 18 And Life (Skid Row)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: references to someone's age in title or lyrics

1) At seventeen (Janis Ian)
2) 4 + 20 (Stephen Stills)
3) I'm Eighteen (Alice Cooper)
4) It Was A Very Good Year (Frank Sinatra)
5) I Saw Her Standing There (The Beatles)
6) Nineteen (Paul Hardcastle)
7) 18 And Life (Skid Row)
8) When I'm Sixty-Four (Beatles)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: references to someone's age in title or lyrics

1) At seventeen (Janis Ian)
2) 4 + 20 (Stephen Stills)
3) I'm Eighteen (Alice Cooper)
4) It Was A Very Good Year (Frank Sinatra)
5) I Saw Her Standing There (The Beatles)
6) Nineteen (Paul Hardcastle)
7) 18 And Life (Skid Row)
8) When I'm Sixty-Four (Beatles)
9) Summer [the first time] (Bobby Goldsboro)

"She was thirty one and I was seventeen - I knew nothing about love, she knew everything"


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: references to someone's age in title or lyrics

1) At seventeen (Janis Ian)
2) 4 + 20 (Stephen Stills)
3) I'm Eighteen (Alice Cooper)
4) It Was A Very Good Year (Frank Sinatra)
5) I Saw Her Standing There (The Beatles)
6) Nineteen (Paul Hardcastle)
7) 18 And Life (Skid Row)
8) When I'm Sixty-Four (Beatles)
9) Summer [the first time] (Bobby Goldsboro)
10) A Little Rain (Tom Waits)

She was 15 years old
And never seen the ocean
She climbed into a van
With a vagabond
And the last thing she said
Was "I love you mom"

And a little rain 
Never hurt no one
And a little rain 
Never hurt no one


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: name of a type of flower, preferably in the title. No repeats unless we get stuck.

1) Second Hand Rose (Barbra Streisand)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: name of a type of flower, preferably in the title. No repeats unless we get stuck.

1) Second Hand Rose (Barbra Streisand)
2) Black Dahlia (Anthrax)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: name of a type of flower, preferably in the title. No repeats unless we get stuck.

1) Second Hand Rose (Barbra Streisand)
2) Black Dahlia (Anthrax)
3) The Plum Blossom (Yusef Lateef)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme: name of a type of flower, preferably in the title. No repeats unless we get stuck.

1) Second Hand Rose (Barbra Streisand)
2) Black Dahlia (Anthrax)
3) The Plum Blossom (Yusef Lateef)
4) Crimson and Clover (Tommy James and the Shondells)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: name of a type of flower, preferably in the title. No repeats unless we get stuck.

1) Second Hand Rose (Barbra Streisand)
2) Black Dahlia (Anthrax)
3) The Plum Blossom (Yusef Lateef)
4) Crimson and Clover (Tommy James and the Shondells)
5) Cherry Blossom Clinic (The Move)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: name of a type of flower, preferably in the title. No repeats unless we get stuck.

1) Second Hand Rose (Barbra Streisand)
2) Black Dahlia (Anthrax)
3) The Plum Blossom (Yusef Lateef)
4) Crimson and Clover (Tommy James and the Shondells)
5) Cherry Blossom Clinic (The Move)
6) Daisy Jane ( America)


----------



## Starving Wolf

My poor little flower garden has been overrun by trees and legumes. Sigh.

I guess I should be happy that it doesn't have weeds yet.


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: name of a type of flower, preferably in the title. No repeats unless we get stuck.

1) Second Hand Rose (Barbra Streisand)
2) Black Dahlia (Anthrax)
3) The Plum Blossom (Yusef Lateef)
4) Crimson and Clover (Tommy James and the Shondells)
5) Cherry Blossom Clinic (The Move)
6) Daisy Jane ( America)
7) Iris (Goo Goo Dolls)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: name of a type of flower, preferably in the title. No repeats unless we get stuck.

1) Second Hand Rose (Barbra Streisand)
2) Black Dahlia (Anthrax)
3) The Plum Blossom (Yusef Lateef)
4) Crimson and Clover (Tommy James and the Shondells)
5) Cherry Blossom Clinic (The Move)
6) Daisy Jane ( America)
7) Iris (Goo Goo Dolls)
8) Buttercups ( Fran Healy)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: name of a type of flower, preferably in the title. No repeats unless we get stuck.

1) Second Hand Rose (Barbra Streisand)
2) Black Dahlia (Anthrax)
3) The Plum Blossom (Yusef Lateef)
4) Crimson and Clover (Tommy James and the Shondells)
5) Cherry Blossom Clinic (The Move)
6) Daisy Jane ( America)
7) Iris (Goo Goo Dolls)
8) Buttercups ( Fran Healy)
9) Tiptoe Through the Tulips (Tiny Tim)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: name of a type of flower, preferably in the title. No repeats unless we get stuck.

1) Second Hand Rose (Barbra Streisand)
2) Black Dahlia (Anthrax)
3) The Plum Blossom (Yusef Lateef)
4) Crimson and Clover (Tommy James and the Shondells)
5) Cherry Blossom Clinic (The Move)
6) Daisy Jane ( America)
7) Iris (Goo Goo Dolls)
8) Buttercups ( Fran Healy)
9) Tiptoe Through the Tulips (Tiny Tim)
10) Forget Me Nots (Patrice Rushen)

Someone else can pick the next theme.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: anything round in the title.

1) Halo of Flies (Alice Cooper)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: anything round in the title.

1) Halo of Flies (Alice Cooper)
2) This golden Ring ( Hollies)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: anything round in the title.

1) Halo of Flies (Alice Cooper)
2) This Golden Ring (Hollies)
3) Circle of Hands (Uriah Heep)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: anything round in the title.

1) Halo of Flies (Alice Cooper)
2) This Golden Ring (Hollies)
3) Circle of Hands (Uriah Heep)
4) Running around in circles ( The Ivy League)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: anything round in the title.

1) Halo of Flies (Alice Cooper)
2) This Golden Ring (Hollies)
3) Circle of Hands (Uriah Heep)
4) Running around in circles ( The Ivy League)
5) Ball Of Confusion (Temptations)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: anything round in the title.

1) Halo of Flies (Alice Cooper)
2) This Golden Ring (Hollies)
3) Circle of Hands (Uriah Heep)
4) Running around in circles ( The Ivy League)
5) Ball Of Confusion (Temptations)
6) Brass Buttons (Gram Parsons)


----------



## poodlebites

New theme: anything round in the title.

1) Halo of Flies (Alice Cooper)
2) This Golden Ring (Hollies)
3) Circle of Hands (Uriah Heep)
4) Running around in circles ( The Ivy League)
5) Ball Of Confusion (Temptations)
6) Brass Buttons (Gram Parsons)
7) May The Circle Remain Unbroken (13th Floor Elevators)


----------



## Rogerx

^^^^^corrected post

New theme: anything round in the title.

1) Halo of Flies (Alice Cooper)
2) This Golden Ring (Hollies)
3) Circle of Hands (Uriah Heep)
4) Running around in circles ( The Ivy League)
5) Ball Of Confusion (Temptations)
6) Brass Buttons (Gram Parsons)
7) May The Circle Remain Unbroken (13th Floor Elevators)
8) Ring of Fire ( Johnny Cash )


----------



## bharbeke

New theme: anything round in the title.

1) Halo of Flies (Alice Cooper)
2) This Golden Ring (Hollies)
3) Circle of Hands (Uriah Heep)
4) Running around in circles ( The Ivy League)
5) Ball Of Confusion (Temptations)
6) Brass Buttons (Gram Parsons)
7) May The Circle Remain Unbroken (13th Floor Elevators)
8) Ring of Fire ( Johnny Cash )
9) Play Ball (AC/DC)


----------



## D Smith

New theme: anything round in the title.

1) Halo of Flies (Alice Cooper)
2) This Golden Ring (Hollies)
3) Circle of Hands (Uriah Heep)
4) Running around in circles ( The Ivy League)
5) Ball Of Confusion (Temptations)
6) Brass Buttons (Gram Parsons)
7) May The Circle Remain Unbroken (13th Floor Elevators)
8) Ring of Fire ( Johnny Cash )
9) Red Rubber Ball (The Cyrkle)


----------



## Art Rock

The theme is done (there was a clash):

New theme: anything round in the title.

1) Halo of Flies (Alice Cooper)
2) This Golden Ring (Hollies)
3) Circle of Hands (Uriah Heep)
4) Running around in circles ( The Ivy League)
5) Ball Of Confusion (Temptations)
6) Brass Buttons (Gram Parsons)
7) May The Circle Remain Unbroken (13th Floor Elevators)
8) Ring of Fire ( Johnny Cash )
9) Play Ball (AC/DC)
10) Red Rubber Ball (The Cyrkle)


D Smith gets to pick a new theme.


----------



## Art Rock

Anybody else then? I picked the last one.


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains the word "last".

1) Last Dance (Donna Summer)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: title contains the word "last".

1) Last Dance (Donna Summer)
2) Picasso's Last Words (Drink to Me) (Wings)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: title contains the word "last".

1) Last Dance (Donna Summer)
2) Picasso's Last Words (Drink to Me) (Wings)
3) Mary Jane's Last Dance (Tom Petty)New theme: title contains the word "last".


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: title contains the word "last".

1) Last Dance (Donna Summer)
2) Picasso's Last Words (Drink to Me) (Wings)
3) Mary Jane's Last Dance (Tom Petty)New theme: title contains the word "last".
4) The Last In Line (Did)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains the word "last".

1) Last Dance (Donna Summer)
2) Picasso's Last Words (Drink to Me) (Wings)
3) Mary Jane's Last Dance (Tom Petty)
4) The Last In Line (Dio)
5) At Last (Etta James)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: title contains the word "last".

1) Last Dance (Donna Summer)
2) Picasso's Last Words (Drink to Me) (Wings)
3) Mary Jane's Last Dance (Tom Petty)
4) The Last In Line (Dio)
5) At Last (Etta James)
6) Last Night Sleep (Can)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: title contains the word "last".

1) Last Dance (Donna Summer)
2) Picasso's Last Words (Drink to Me) (Wings)
3) Mary Jane's Last Dance (Tom Petty)
4) The Last In Line (Dio)
5) At Last (Etta James)
6) Last Night Sleep (Can)
7) The Last Time (The Rolling Stones)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: title contains the word "last".

1) Last Dance (Donna Summer)
2) Picasso's Last Words (Drink to Me) (Wings)
3) Mary Jane's Last Dance (Tom Petty)
4) The Last In Line (Dio)
5) At Last (Etta James)
6) Last Night Sleep (Can)
7) The Last Time (The Rolling Stones)
8) Dead At Last (REO Speedwagon)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme: title contains the word "last".

1) Last Dance (Donna Summer)
2) Picasso's Last Words (Drink to Me) (Wings)
3) Mary Jane's Last Dance (Tom Petty)
4) The Last In Line (Dio)
5) At Last (Etta James)
6) Last Night Sleep (Can)
7) The Last Time (The Rolling Stones)
8) Dead At Last (REO Speedwagon)
9) The Last Time I Saw Richard (Joni Mitchell)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: title contains the word "last".

1) Last Dance (Donna Summer)
2) Picasso's Last Words (Drink to Me) (Wings)
3) Mary Jane's Last Dance (Tom Petty)
4) The Last In Line (Dio)
5) At Last (Etta James)
6) Last Night Sleep (Can)
7) The Last Time (The Rolling Stones)
8) Dead At Last (REO Speedwagon)
9) The Last Time I Saw Richard (Joni Mitchell)
10) Last days of the Century (Al Stewart)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: title contains the word "second", "seconds", or "secondary".

1) Second Hand News (Fleetwood Mac)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains the word "second", "seconds", or "secondary".

1) Second Hand News (Fleetwood Mac)
2) Second Hand Rose (Barbra Streisand)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: title contains the word "second", "seconds", or "secondary".

1) Second Hand News (Fleetwood Mac)
2) Second Hand Rose (Barbra Streisand)
3) In A Little Second Hand Store(Bunny Berigan & Connie Boswell)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains the word "second", "seconds", or "secondary".

1) Second Hand News (Fleetwood Mac)
2) Second Hand Rose (Barbra Streisand)
3) In A Little Second Hand Store(Bunny Berigan & Connie Boswell)
4) Second Chance (38 Special)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains the word "second", "seconds", or "secondary".

1) Second Hand News (Fleetwood Mac)
2) Second Hand Rose (Barbra Streisand)
3) In A Little Second Hand Store(Bunny Berigan & Connie Boswell)
4) Second Chance (38 Special)
5) Take a change on me ( ABBA)


----------



## Art Rock

That's obviously wrong. New #5:

New theme: title contains the word "second", "seconds", or "secondary".

1) Second Hand News (Fleetwood Mac)
2) Second Hand Rose (Barbra Streisand)
3) In A Little Second Hand Store(Bunny Berigan & Connie Boswell)
4) Second Chance (38 Special)
5) Seven Seconds (Youssou N'Dour)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains the word "second", "seconds", or "secondary".

1) Second Hand News (Fleetwood Mac)
2) Second Hand Rose (Barbra Streisand)
3) In A Little Second Hand Store(Bunny Berigan & Connie Boswell)
4) Second Chance (38 Special)
5) Seven Seconds (Youssou N'Dour)
6) Seconds( U2)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: title contains the word "second", "seconds", or "secondary".

1) Second Hand News (Fleetwood Mac)
2) Second Hand Rose (Barbra Streisand)
3) In A Little Second Hand Store(Bunny Berigan & Connie Boswell)
4) Second Chance (38 Special)
5) Seven Seconds (Youssou N'Dour)
6) Seconds( U2)
7) Second Life Syndrome (Riverside)

A Polish prog rock band from this century. If you like prog and don't know them, give them a try!


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains the word "second", "seconds", or "secondary".

1) Second Hand News (Fleetwood Mac)
2) Second Hand Rose (Barbra Streisand)
3) In A Little Second Hand Store(Bunny Berigan & Connie Boswell)
4) Second Chance (38 Special)
5) Seven Seconds (Youssou N'Dour)
6) Seconds( U2)
7) Second Life Syndrome (Riverside)
8) 3/5 of a Mile in 10 Seconds ( Jefferson Airplane)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains the word "second", "seconds", or "secondary".

1) Second Hand News (Fleetwood Mac)
2) Second Hand Rose (Barbra Streisand)
3) In A Little Second Hand Store(Bunny Berigan & Connie Boswell)
4) Second Chance (38 Special)
5) Seven Seconds (Youssou N'Dour)
6) Seconds( U2)
7) Second Life Syndrome (Riverside)
8) 3/5 of a Mile in 10 Seconds ( Jefferson Airplane)
9) The Second Time Around (Frank Sinatra)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: title contains the word "second", "seconds", or "secondary".

1) Second Hand News (Fleetwood Mac)
2) Second Hand Rose (Barbra Streisand)
3) In A Little Second Hand Store(Bunny Berigan & Connie Boswell)
4) Second Chance (38 Special)
5) Seven Seconds (Youssou N'Dour)
6) Seconds( U2)
7) Second Life Syndrome (Riverside)
8) 3/5 of a Mile in 10 Seconds ( Jefferson Airplane)
9) The Second Time Around (Frank Sinatra)
10) Not a Second Time (The Beatles)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: "Tight" (or variations of the word "tight") in the title

1) Tighten Up Your Wig (Steppenwolf)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: "Tight" (or variations of the word "tight") in the title

1) Tighten Up Your Wig (Steppenwolf)
2) Hold Me Tight ( The Beatles)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: "Tight" (or variations of the word "tight") in the title

1) Tighten Up Your Wig (Steppenwolf)
2) Hold Me Tight ( The Beatles)
3) Hold on tight (ELO)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: "Tight" (or variations of the word "tight") in the title

1) Tighten Up Your Wig (Steppenwolf)
2) Hold Me Tight ( The Beatles)
3) Hold on tight (ELO)
4) Tight Rope (Leon Russell)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: "Tight" (or variations of the word "tight") in the title

1) Tighten Up Your Wig (Steppenwolf)
2) Hold Me Tight ( The Beatles)
3) Hold on tight (ELO)
4) Tight Rope (Leon Russell
5) Tight A$( John Lennon)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: "Tight" (or variations of the word "tight") in the title

1) Tighten Up Your Wig (Steppenwolf)
2) Hold Me Tight ( The Beatles)
3) Hold on tight (ELO)
4) Tight Rope (Leon Russell)
5) Tight A$ (John Lennon)
6) Money's Too Tight to Mention (Simply Red)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: "Tight" (or variations of the word "tight") in the title

1) Tighten Up Your Wig (Steppenwolf)
2) Hold Me Tight ( The Beatles)
3) Hold on tight (ELO)
4) Tight Rope (Leon Russell)
5) Tight A$ (John Lennon)
6) Money's Too Tight to Mention (Simply Red)
7) Tightrope (ELO)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: "Tight" (or variations of the word "tight") in the title

1) Tighten Up Your Wig (Steppenwolf)
2) Hold Me Tight ( The Beatles)
3) Hold on tight (ELO)
4) Tight Rope (Leon Russell)
5) Tight A$ (John Lennon)
6) Money's Too Tight to Mention (Simply Red)
7) Tightrope (ELO)
8) Uptight (Stevie Wonder)


----------



## bharbeke

New theme: "Tight" (or variations of the word "tight") in the title

1) Tighten Up Your Wig (Steppenwolf)
2) Hold Me Tight ( The Beatles)
3) Hold on tight (ELO)
4) Tight Rope (Leon Russell)
5) Tight A$ (John Lennon)
6) Money's Too Tight to Mention (Simply Red)
7) Tightrope (ELO)
8) Uptight (Stevie Wonder)
9) Tightrope (Stevie Ray Vaughan)

Clean Stevie is still great Stevie.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: "Tight" (or variations of the word "tight") in the title

1) Tighten Up Your Wig (Steppenwolf)
2) Hold Me Tight ( The Beatles)
3) Hold on tight (ELO)
4) Tight Rope (Leon Russell)
5) Tight A$ (John Lennon)
6) Money's Too Tight to Mention (Simply Red)
7) Tightrope (ELO)
8) Uptight (Stevie Wonder)
9) Tightrope (Stevie Ray Vaughan)
10) Hold Tight! (Dave Dee, Dozy, Beaky, Mick & Tich)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: "Light" or "Lights" in the title [2]

Disqualified songs:
_1) Boom Boom Out Goes the Light (Little Walter)
2) Lights (Journey)
3) Flash Light (Parliament)
4) In the Light (Led Zeppelin)
5) Long As I Can See The Light (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
6) Northern Lights (Renaissance)
7) Light My Fire (The Doors)
8) Light Up or Leave Me Alone (Traffic)
9) I saw the Light (Todd Rundgren)
10) Slave to the Traffic Light (Phish)_


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: "Light" or "Lights" in the title [2]
Disqualified songs in post 4295.

1) There's a light that never goes out (Smiths)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: "Light" or "Lights" in the title [2]
Disqualified songs in post 4295.

1) There's a light that never goes out (Smiths)
2)The Lights (Juliana Hatfield)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: "Light" or "Lights" in the title [2]
Disqualified songs in post 4295.

1) There's a light that never goes out (Smiths)
2)The Lights (Juliana Hatfield)
3) I Want To See The Brights Lights Tonight (Linda and Richard Thompson)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: "Light" or "Lights" in the title [2]
Disqualified songs in post 4295.

1) There's a light that never goes out (Smiths)
2)The Lights (Juliana Hatfield)
3) I Want To See The Brights Lights Tonight (Linda and Richard Thompson)
4) Bright Lights (Gary Clark Jr.)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: "Light" or "Lights" in the title [2]
Disqualified songs in post 4295.

1) There's a light that never goes out (Smiths)
2)The Lights (Juliana Hatfield)
3) I Want To See The Brights Lights Tonight (Linda and Richard Thompson)
4) Bright Lights (Gary Clark Jr.)
5) Heart Light (Neil Diamond)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: "Light" or "Lights" in the title [2]
Disqualified songs in post 4295.

1) There's a light that never goes out (Smiths)
2)The Lights (Juliana Hatfield)
3) I Want To See The Brights Lights Tonight (Linda and Richard Thompson)
4) Bright Lights (Gary Clark Jr.)
5) Heart Light (Neil Diamond)
6) Lady of the Light (Black Bonzo)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: "Light" or "Lights" in the title [2]
Disqualified songs in post 4295.

1) There's a light that never goes out (Smiths)
2)The Lights (Juliana Hatfield)
3) I Want To See The Brights Lights Tonight (Linda and Richard Thompson)
4) Bright Lights (Gary Clark Jr.)
5) Heart Light (Neil Diamond)
6) Lady of the Light (Black Bonzo)
7) By The Light Of The Silvery Moon (Doris Day)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: "Light" or "Lights" in the title [2]
Disqualified songs in post 4295.

1) There's a light that never goes out (Smiths)
2)The Lights (Juliana Hatfield)
3) I Want To See The Brights Lights Tonight (Linda and Richard Thompson)
4) Bright Lights (Gary Clark Jr.)
5) Heart Light (Neil Diamond)
6) Lady of the Light (Black Bonzo)
7) By The Light Of The Silvery Moon (Doris Day)
8) Hit the Lights (Metallica)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: "Light" or "Lights" in the title [2]
Disqualified songs in post 4295.

1) There's a light that never goes out (Smiths)
2)The Lights (Juliana Hatfield)
3) I Want To See The Brights Lights Tonight (Linda and Richard Thompson)
4) Bright Lights (Gary Clark Jr.)
5) Heart Light (Neil Diamond)
6) Lady of the Light (Black Bonzo)
7) By The Light Of The Silvery Moon (Doris Day)
8) Hit the Lights (Metallica)
9) You Light Up My Life (Debby Boone)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: "Light" or "Lights" in the title [2]
Disqualified songs in post 4295.

1) There's a light that never goes out (Smiths)
2)The Lights (Juliana Hatfield)
3) I Want To See The Brights Lights Tonight (Linda and Richard Thompson)
4) Bright Lights (Gary Clark Jr.)
5) Heart Light (Neil Diamond)
6) Lady of the Light (Black Bonzo)
7) By The Light Of The Silvery Moon (Doris Day)
8) Hit the Lights (Metallica)
9) You Light Up My Life (Debby Boone)
10) The Night the Lights Went Out in Georgia (Vicki Lawrence)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Boots

1) Fairies Wear Boots (Black Sabbath)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Boots

1) Fairies Wear Boots (Black Sabbath)
2) These Boots Are Made For Walkin' (Nancy Sinatra)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme: Boots

1) Fairies Wear Boots (Black Sabbath)
2) These Boots Are Made For Walkin' (Nancy Sinatra)
3) Get on your Boots (U2)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: Boots

1) Fairies Wear Boots (Black Sabbath)
2) These Boots Are Made For Walkin' (Nancy Sinatra)
3) Get on your Boots (U2)
4) Dirty Boots (Sonic Youth)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Boots

1) Fairies Wear Boots (Black Sabbath)
2) These Boots Are Made For Walkin' (Nancy Sinatra)
3) Get on your Boots (U2)
4) Dirty Boots (Sonic Youth)
5 )Die With Your Boots On ( Iron Maiden)


----------



## poodlebites

New theme: Boots

1) Fairies Wear Boots (Black Sabbath)
2) These Boots Are Made For Walkin' (Nancy Sinatra)
3) Get on your Boots (U2)
4) Dirty Boots (Sonic Youth)
5) Die With Your Boots On (Iron Maiden)
6) All The Young Punks -New Boots And Contracts- (The Clash)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Boots

1) Fairies Wear Boots (Black Sabbath)
2) These Boots Are Made For Walkin' (Nancy Sinatra)
3) Get on your Boots (U2)
4) Dirty Boots (Sonic Youth)
5) Die With Your Boots On (Iron Maiden)
6) All The Young Punks -New Boots And Contracts- (The Clash)
7) Boots Of Spanish Leather ( Joan Baez )


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Boots

1) Fairies Wear Boots (Black Sabbath)
2) These Boots Are Made For Walkin' (Nancy Sinatra)
3) Get on your Boots (U2)
4) Dirty Boots (Sonic Youth)
5) Die With Your Boots On (Iron Maiden)
6) All The Young Punks -New Boots And Contracts- (The Clash)
7) Boots Of Spanish Leather ( Joan Baez )
8) Boots Of Chinese Plastic (Pretenders)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Boots

1) Fairies Wear Boots (Black Sabbath)
2) These Boots Are Made For Walkin' (Nancy Sinatra)
3) Get on your Boots (U2)
4) Dirty Boots (Sonic Youth)
5) Die With Your Boots On (Iron Maiden)
6) All The Young Punks -New Boots And Contracts- (The Clash)
7) Boots Of Spanish Leather ( Joan Baez )
8) Boots Of Chinese Plastic (Pretenders)
9) Thirsty Boots ( John Denver)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Boots

1) Fairies Wear Boots (Black Sabbath)
2) These Boots Are Made For Walkin' (Nancy Sinatra)
3) Get on your Boots (U2)
4) Dirty Boots (Sonic Youth)
5) Die With Your Boots On (Iron Maiden)
6) All The Young Punks -New Boots And Contracts- (The Clash)
7) Boots Of Spanish Leather ( Joan Baez )
8) Boots Of Chinese Plastic (Pretenders)
9) Thirsty Boots ( John Denver)
10) Gumboots (Paul Simon)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: alliterating titles. All words in the title (minimum 2 of course) must start with the same letter. No repeated starting letters from one song to any other.

1) Beach Baby (First Class)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: alliterating titles. All words in the title (minimum 2 of course) must start with the same letter. No repeated starting letters from one song to any other.

1) Beach Baby (First Class)
2) Saint Sahara ( Rick Springfield)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: alliterating titles. All words in the title (minimum 2 of course) must start with the same letter. No repeated starting letters from one song to any other.

1) Beach Baby (First Class)
2) Saint Sahara ( Rick Springfield)
3) Dirty Diana (Michael Jackson)


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

New theme: alliterating titles. All words in the title (minimum 2 of course) must start with the same letter. No repeated starting letters from one song to any other.

1) Beach Baby (First Class)
2) Saint Sahara ( Rick Springfield)
3) Dirty Diana (Michael Jackson)
4) Jennifer Juniper (Donovan)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: alliterating titles. All words in the title (minimum 2 of course) must start with the same letter. No repeated starting letters from one song to any other.

1) Beach Baby (First Class)
2) Saint Sahara ( Rick Springfield)
3) Dirty Diana (Michael Jackson)
4) Jennifer Juniper (Donovan)
5) Talk Talk (Talk Talk)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: alliterating titles. All words in the title (minimum 2 of course) must start with the same letter. No repeated starting letters from one song to any other.

1) Beach Baby (First Class)
2) Saint Sahara ( Rick Springfield)
3) Dirty Diana (Michael Jackson)
4) Jennifer Juniper (Donovan)
5) Talk Talk (Talk Talk)
6) Mamma Mia (ABBA)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: alliterating titles. All words in the title (minimum 2 of course) must start with the same letter. No repeated starting letters from one song to any other.

1) Beach Baby (First Class)
2) Saint Sahara ( Rick Springfield)
3) Dirty Diana (Michael Jackson)
4) Jennifer Juniper (Donovan)
5) Talk Talk (Talk Talk)
6) Mamma Mia (Abba)
7) Face To Face ( Gary Barlow)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: alliterating titles. All words in the title (minimum 2 of course) must start with the same letter. No repeated starting letters from one song to any other.

1) Beach Baby (First Class)
2) Saint Sahara ( Rick Springfield)
3) Dirty Diana (Michael Jackson)
4) Jennifer Juniper (Donovan)
5) Talk Talk (Talk Talk)
6) Something So Strong (Crowded House)


----------



## Art Rock

Nope, we already had the S. Next one, a new #6 please.


----------



## poodlebites

New theme: alliterating titles. All words in the title (minimum 2 of course) must start with the same letter. No repeated starting letters from one song to any other.

1) Beach Baby (First Class)
2) Saint Sahara (Rick Springfield)
3) Dirty Diana (Michael Jackson)
4) Jennifer Juniper (Donovan)
5) Talk Talk (Talk Talk)
6) Mamma Mia (Abba)
7) Face To Face (Gary Barlow)
8) Blitzkrieg Bop (The Ramones)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: alliterating titles. All words in the title (minimum 2 of course) must start with the same letter. No repeated starting letters from one song to any other.

1) Beach Baby (First Class)
2) Saint Sahara (Rick Springfield)
3) Dirty Diana (Michael Jackson)
4) Jennifer Juniper (Donovan)
5) Talk Talk (Talk Talk)
6) Face To Face (Gary Barlow)
7) Something So Strong (Crowded House)
8) Blitzkrieg Bop (The Ramones)
9) Zai Zai Zai ( Ben Cramer)


----------



## Art Rock

Corrected list:

1) Beach Baby (First Class)
2) Saint Sahara ( Rick Springfield)
3) Dirty Diana (Michael Jackson)
4) Jennifer Juniper (Donovan)
5) Talk Talk (Talk Talk)
6) Mamma Mia (Abba)
7) Face To Face ( Gary Barlow)
8) Zai Zai Zai ( Ben Cramer)


Blitzkrieg Bop is disqualified (B already used).


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Aargh! BLITZKRIEG BOP!!! HEY HO...


----------



## poodlebites

New theme: alliterating titles. All words in the title (minimum 2 of course) must start with the same letter. No repeated starting letters from one song to any other.

1) Beach Baby (First Class)
2) Saint Sahara ( Rick Springfield)
3) Dirty Diana (Michael Jackson)
4) Jennifer Juniper (Donovan)
5) Talk Talk (Talk Talk)
6) Mamma Mia (Abba)
7) Face To Face (Gary Barlow)
8) Zai Zai Zai (Ben Cramer)
9) Gimmie Gimmie Gimmie (Black Flag)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: alliterating titles. All words in the title (minimum 2 of course) must start with the same letter. No repeated starting letters from one song to any other.

1) Beach Baby (First Class)
2) Saint Sahara ( Rick Springfield)
3) Dirty Diana (Michael Jackson)
4) Jennifer Juniper (Donovan)
5) Talk Talk (Talk Talk)
6) Mamma Mia (Abba)
7) Face To Face (Gary Barlow)
8) Zai Zai Zai (Ben Cramer)
9) Gimmie Gimmie Gimmie (Black Flag)
10) No, No, No (Deep Purple or Def Leppard)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Shouldn't Face To Face have been disqualified too?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: sing-a-long anthems

1) We Are The Champions (Queen)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: sing-a-long anthems

1) We Are The Champions (Queen)
2) You'll never walk alone (Gerry & The Pacemakers)


----------



## Art Rock

Starving Wolf said:


> Shouldn't Face To Face have been disqualified too?


Yes, there were too many things going wrong at once.

Previous theme:

New theme: alliterating titles. All words in the title (minimum 2 of course) must start with the same letter. No repeated starting letters from one song to any other.

1) Beach Baby (First Class)
2) Saint Sahara ( Rick Springfield)
3) Dirty Diana (Michael Jackson)
4) Jennifer Juniper (Donovan)
5) Talk Talk (Talk Talk)
6) Mamma Mia (Abba)
7) Zai Zai Zai (Ben Cramer)
8) Gimmie Gimmie Gimmie (Black Flag)
9) No, No, No (Deep Purple or Def Leppard)


----------



## Rogerx

Previous theme:

New theme: alliterating titles. All words in the title (minimum 2 of course) must start with the same letter. No repeated starting letters from one song to any other.

1) Beach Baby (First Class)
2) Saint Sahara ( Rick Springfield)
3) Dirty Diana (Michael Jackson)
4) Jennifer Juniper (Donovan)
5) Talk Talk (Talk Talk)
6) Mamma Mia (Abba)
7) Zai Zai Zai (Ben Cramer)
8) Gimmie Gimmie Gimmie (Black Flag)
9) No, No, No (Deep Purple or Def Leppard)
10) Fa-Fa-Fa-Fa-Fa (Sad Song) - Otis Redding


----------



## Art Rock

OK, I'll finish the old one:

theme: alliterating titles. All words in the title (minimum 2 of course) must start with the same letter. No repeated starting letters from one song to any other.

1) Beach Baby (First Class)
2) Saint Sahara ( Rick Springfield)
3) Dirty Diana (Michael Jackson)
4) Jennifer Juniper (Donovan)
5) Talk Talk (Talk Talk)
6) Mamma Mia (Abba)
7) Zai Zai Zai (Ben Cramer)
8) Gimmie Gimmie Gimmie (Black Flag)
9) No, No, No (Deep Purple or Def Leppard)
10) Wishing Well (Terence Trent d'Arby)

We continue with the sing-along anthems.


----------



## Rogerx

Art Rock said:


> OK, I'll finish the old one:
> 
> theme: alliterating titles. All words in the title (minimum 2 of course) must start with the same letter. No repeated starting letters from one song to any other.
> 
> 1) Beach Baby (First Class)
> 2) Saint Sahara ( Rick Springfield)
> 3) Dirty Diana (Michael Jackson)
> 4) Jennifer Juniper (Donovan)
> 5) Talk Talk (Talk Talk)
> 6) Mamma Mia (Abba)
> 7) Zai Zai Zai (Ben Cramer)
> 8) Gimmie Gimmie Gimmie (Black Flag)
> 9) No, No, No (Deep Purple or Def Leppard)
> 10) Wishing Well (Terence Trent d'Arby)
> 
> We continue with the sing-along anthems.


I just did ................


----------



## Art Rock

... and with a title that does no meet the theme (words in parentheses are part of the title).


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: sing-a-long anthems

1) We Are The Champions (Queen)
2) You'll never walk alone (Gerry & The Pacemakers)
3) Another Brick In The Wall (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: sing-a-long anthems

1) We Are The Champions (Queen)
2) You'll never walk alone (Gerry & The Pacemakers)
3) Another Brick In The Wall (Pink Floyd)
4) Don't Look Back in Anger (Oasis)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: sing-a-long anthems

1) We Are The Champions (Queen)
2) You'll never walk alone (Gerry & The Pacemakers)
3) Another Brick In The Wall (Pink Floyd)
4) Don't Look Back in Anger (Oasis)
5) Rock And Roll Part Two (Gary Glitter)


----------



## bharbeke

New theme: sing-a-long anthems

1) We Are The Champions (Queen)
2) You'll never walk alone (Gerry & The Pacemakers)
3) Another Brick In The Wall (Pink Floyd)
4) Don't Look Back in Anger (Oasis)
5) Rock And Roll Part Two (Gary Glitter)
6) Rock and Roll All Nite (KISS)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: sing-a-long anthems

1) We Are The Champions (Queen)
2) You'll never walk alone (Gerry & The Pacemakers)
3) Another Brick In The Wall (Pink Floyd)
4) Don't Look Back in Anger (Oasis)
5) Rock And Roll Part Two (Gary Glitter)
6) Rock and Roll All Nite (KISS)
7) Seven Nation Army (The White Stripes)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: sing-a-long anthems

1) We Are The Champions (Queen)
2) You'll never walk alone (Gerry & The Pacemakers)
3) Another Brick In The Wall (Pink Floyd)
4) Don't Look Back in Anger (Oasis)
5) Rock And Roll Part Two (Gary Glitter)
6) Rock and Roll All Nite (KISS)
7) Seven Nation Army (The White Stripes)
8) Wilson (Phish)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: sing-a-long anthems

1) We Are The Champions (Queen)
2) You'll never walk alone (Gerry & The Pacemakers)
3) Another Brick In The Wall (Pink Floyd)
4) Don't Look Back in Anger (Oasis)
5) Rock And Roll Part Two (Gary Glitter)
6) Rock and Roll All Nite (KISS)
7) Seven Nation Army (The White Stripes)
8) Wilson (Phish)
9) All you need is love (Beatles)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: sing-a-long anthems

1) We Are The Champions (Queen)
2) You'll never walk alone (Gerry & The Pacemakers)
3) Another Brick In The Wall (Pink Floyd)
4) Don't Look Back in Anger (Oasis)
5) Rock And Roll Part Two (Gary Glitter)
6) Rock and Roll All Nite (KISS)
7) Seven Nation Army (The White Stripes)
8) Wilson (Phish)
9) All you need is love (Beatles)
10) Minnie the Moocher (Cab Calloway)

"Hi dee hi dee hi dee ho!" _"Hi dee hi dee hi dee ho!"_


----------



## pianozach

New Theme
Songs about being drunk

1) The Piano Has Been Drinking (Not Me) (Tom Waits)


----------



## bharbeke

New Theme
Songs about being drunk

1) The Piano Has Been Drinking (Not Me) (Tom Waits)
2) I Got Drunk (Montgomery Gentry)

Not only is this perfect for the theme, but it is one of my all-time favorite Montgomery Gentry songs.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New Theme
Songs about being drunk

1) The Piano Has Been Drinking (Not Me) (Tom Waits)
2) I Got Drunk (Montgomery Gentry)
3) Old Red Eyes Is Back (The Beautiful South)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme
Songs about being drunk

1) The Piano Has Been Drinking (Not Me) (Tom Waits)
2) I Got Drunk (Montgomery Gentry)
3) Old Red Eyes Is Back (The Beautiful South)
4) Jellyfish (String Cheese Incident)


----------



## bharbeke

New Theme
Songs about being drunk

1) The Piano Has Been Drinking (Not Me) (Tom Waits)
2) I Got Drunk (Montgomery Gentry)
3) Old Red Eyes Is Back (The Beautiful South)
4) Jellyfish (String Cheese Incident)
5) Margaritaville (Jimmy Buffett)


----------



## Open Book

New Theme
Songs about being drunk

1) The Piano Has Been Drinking (Not Me) (Tom Waits)
2) I Got Drunk (Montgomery Gentry)
3) Old Red Eyes Is Back (The Beautiful South)
4) Jellyfish (String Cheese Incident)
5) Margaritaville (Jimmy Buffett)
6) Alcohol (The Kinks)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme
Songs about being drunk

1) The Piano Has Been Drinking (Not Me) (Tom Waits)
2) I Got Drunk (Montgomery Gentry)
3) Old Red Eyes Is Back (The Beautiful South)
4) Jellyfish (String Cheese Incident)
5) Margaritaville (Jimmy Buffett)
6) Alcohol (The Kinks)
7) Love You When I'm Drunk (Mika)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme
Songs about being drunk

1) The Piano Has Been Drinking (Not Me) (Tom Waits)
2) I Got Drunk (Montgomery Gentry)
3) Old Red Eyes Is Back (The Beautiful South)
4) Jellyfish (String Cheese Incident)
5) Margaritaville (Jimmy Buffett)
6) Alcohol (The Kinks)
7) Love You When I'm Drunk (Mika)
8) Who Are You (Who)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme
Songs about being drunk

1) The Piano Has Been Drinking (Not Me) (Tom Waits)
2) I Got Drunk (Montgomery Gentry)
3) Old Red Eyes Is Back (The Beautiful South)
4) Jellyfish (String Cheese Incident)
5) Margaritaville (Jimmy Buffett)
6) Alcohol (The Kinks)
7) Love You When I'm Drunk (Mika)
8) Who Are You (Who)
9) Ill never drink again ( Alexander Curly )


----------



## pianozach

New Theme
Songs about being drunk

1) The Piano Has Been Drinking (Not Me) (Tom Waits)
2) I Got Drunk (Montgomery Gentry)
3) Old Red Eyes Is Back (The Beautiful South)
4) Jellyfish (String Cheese Incident)
5) Margaritaville (Jimmy Buffett)
6) Alcohol (The Kinks)
7) Love You When I'm Drunk (Mika)
8) Who Are You (Who)
9) Ill never drink again ( Alexander Curly)
10) One Bourbon, One Scotch, One Beer (George Thorogood)


----------



## pianozach

I called the last two themes . . . 

Next one up for grabs . . .


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Box/ Boxes 


1) Red Box( Simply Red)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Box/ Boxes


1) Red Box (Simply Red)
2) Squeeze Box (The Who)


----------



## poodlebites

New theme: Box/ Boxes


1) Red Box (Simply Red)
2) Squeeze Box (The Who)
3) Juke Box Music (The Kinks)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Box/ Boxes


1) Red Box (Simply Red)
2) Squeeze Box (The Who)
3) Juke Box Music (The Kinks)
4) Cadillac Rock Box (Anthrax)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Box/ Boxes


1) Red Box (Simply Red)
2) Squeeze Box (The Who)
3) Juke Box Music (The Kinks)
4) Cadillac Rock Box (Anthrax)
5) Jukebox Jive (Rubettes)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Box/ Boxes


1) Red Box (Simply Red)
2) Squeeze Box (The Who)
3) Juke Box Music (The Kinks)
4) Cadillac Rock Box (Anthrax)
5) Jukebox Jive (Rubettes)
6) Man in the Box( Amy Winehouse)


----------



## bharbeke

New theme: Box/ Boxes


1) Red Box (Simply Red)
2) Squeeze Box (The Who)
3) Juke Box Music (The Kinks)
4) Cadillac Rock Box (Anthrax)
5) Jukebox Jive (Rubettes)
6) Man in the Box( Amy Winehouse)
7) Don't Rock the Jukebox (Alan Jackson)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Box/ Boxes


1) Red Box (Simply Red)
2) Squeeze Box (The Who)
3) Juke Box Music (The Kinks)
4) Cadillac Rock Box (Anthrax)
5) Jukebox Jive (Rubettes)
6) Man in the Box( Amy Winehouse)
7) Don't Rock the Jukebox (Alan Jackson)
8) Pandora's Box (Procol Harum)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Box/ Boxes


1) Red Box (Simply Red)
2) Squeeze Box (The Who)
3) Juke Box Music (The Kinks)
4) Cadillac Rock Box (Anthrax)
5) Jukebox Jive (Rubettes)
6) Man in the Box( Amy Winehouse)
7) Don't Rock the Jukebox (Alan Jackson)
8) Pandora's Box (Procol Harum)
9) Box #10 ( Jim Croce)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Box/ Boxes


1) Red Box (Simply Red)
2) Squeeze Box (The Who)
3) Juke Box Music (The Kinks)
4) Cadillac Rock Box (Anthrax)
5) Jukebox Jive (Rubettes)
6) Man in the Box( Amy Winehouse)
7) Don't Rock the Jukebox (Alan Jackson)
8) Pandora's Box (Procol Harum)
9) Box #10 ( Jim Croce)
10) Juke Box Hero (Foreigner)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Someone else can choose the next theme.


----------



## Rogerx

Just a suggestion can we do singers / bands starting with A ending with Z in two times 12 ( instead of 10)

Abba - Money, Money, Money ? if not ignore this post .


----------



## Art Rock

Why not? But why 2x12? Let's go for 2x13!

Theme: 13 singers / bands starting with A ending with Z (part 1 of 2)

1) Abba - Money, Money, Money
2) Blue Oyster Cult - Don't Fear the reaper


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: 13 singers / bands starting with A ending with Z (part 1 of 2)

1) Abba - Money, Money, Money
2) Blue Oyster Cult - Don't Fear the reaper
3) Cheap Trick - I Want You To Want Me


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: 13 singers / bands starting with A ending with Z (part 1 of 2)

1) Abba - Money, Money, Money
2) Blue Oyster Cult - Don't Fear the reaper
3) Cheap Trick - I Want You To Want Me
4) Dean Martin- Catch a falling star


----------



## pianozach

Theme: 13 singers / bands starting with A ending with Z (part 1 of 2)

1) Abba - Money, Money, Money
2) Blue Oyster Cult - Don't Fear the reaper
3) Cheap Trick - I Want You To Want Me
4) Dean Martin- Catch a falling star
5) Eddie Money - Two Tickets to Paradise


----------



## poodlebites

Theme: 13 singers / bands starting with A ending with Z (part 1 of 2)

1) Abba - Money, Money, Money
2) Blue Oyster Cult - Don't Fear the reaper
3) Cheap Trick - I Want You To Want Me
4) Dean Martin- Catch a falling star
5) Eddie Money - Two Tickets to Paradise
6) Fairport Convention - Farewell Farewell


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: 13 singers / bands starting with A ending with Z (part 1 of 2)

1) Abba - Money, Money, Money
2) Blue Oyster Cult - Don't Fear the reaper
3) Cheap Trick - I Want You To Want Me
4) Dean Martin- Catch a falling star
5) Eddie Money - Two Tickets to Paradise
6) Fairport Convention - Farewell Farewell
7) Glenn Campbell Rhinestone Cowboy


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: 13 singers / bands starting with A ending with Z (part 1 of 2)

1) Abba - Money, Money, Money
2) Blue Oyster Cult - Don't Fear the reaper
3) Cheap Trick - I Want You To Want Me
4) Dean Martin- Catch a falling star
5) Eddie Money - Two Tickets to Paradise
6) Fairport Convention - Farewell Farewell
7) Glenn Campbell Rhinestone Cowboy
8) Harry Nilsson - Coconut


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: 13 singers / bands starting with A ending with Z (part 1 of 2)

1) Abba - Money, Money, Money
2) Blue Oyster Cult - Don't Fear the reaper
3) Cheap Trick - I Want You To Want Me
4) Dean Martin- Catch a falling star
5) Eddie Money - Two Tickets to Paradise
6) Fairport Convention - Farewell Farewell
7) Glenn Campbell Rhinestone Cowboy
8) Harry Nilsson - Coconut
9) Icehouse - Trojan Blue


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme: 13 singers / bands starting with A ending with Z (part 1 of 2)

1) Abba - Money, Money, Money
2) Blue Oyster Cult - Don't Fear the reaper
3) Cheap Trick - I Want You To Want Me
4) Dean Martin- Catch a falling star
5) Eddie Money - Two Tickets to Paradise
6) Fairport Convention - Farewell Farewell
7) Glenn Campbell Rhinestone Cowboy
8) Harry Nilsson - Coconut
9) Icehouse - Trojan Blue
10) Judas Priest - Electric Eye


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: 13 singers / bands starting with A ending with Z (part 1 of 2)

1) Abba - Money, Money, Money
2) Blue Oyster Cult - Don't Fear the reaper
3) Cheap Trick - I Want You To Want Me
4) Dean Martin- Catch a falling star
5) Eddie Money - Two Tickets to Paradise
6) Fairport Convention - Farewell Farewell
7) Glenn Campbell Rhinestone Cowboy
8) Harry Nilsson - Coconut
9) Icehouse - Trojan Blue
10) Judas Priest - Electric Eye
11) King Crimson - Cat Food


----------



## maestro267

Theme: 13 singers / bands starting with A ending with Z (part 1 of 2)

1) Abba - Money, Money, Money
2) Blue Oyster Cult - Don't Fear the reaper
3) Cheap Trick - I Want You To Want Me
4) Dean Martin- Catch a falling star
5) Eddie Money - Two Tickets to Paradise
6) Fairport Convention - Farewell Farewell
7) Glenn Campbell Rhinestone Cowboy
8) Harry Nilsson - Coconut
9) Icehouse - Trojan Blue
10) Judas Priest - Electric Eye
11) King Crimson - Cat Food
12) Lonely Robot - The Boy In The Radio


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: 13 singers / bands starting with A ending with Z (part 1 of 2)

1) Abba - Money, Money, Money
2) Blue Oyster Cult - Don't Fear the reaper
3) Cheap Trick - I Want You To Want Me
4) Dean Martin- Catch a falling star
5) Eddie Money - Two Tickets to Paradise
6) Fairport Convention - Farewell Farewell
7) Glenn Campbell Rhinestone Cowboy
8) Harry Nilsson - Coconut
9) Icehouse - Trojan Blue
10) Judas Priest - Electric Eye
11) King Crimson - Cat Food
12) Lonely Robot - The Boy In The Radio
13) Martha and the Muffins - Echo Beach


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: 13 singers / bands starting with A ending with Z (part 2 of 2)

1) N.....

someone else take it from here.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme: 13 singers / bands starting with A ending with Z (part 2 of 2)

1) Napalm Death - Infiltrator


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: 13 singers / bands starting with A ending with Z (part 2 of 2)

1) Napalm Death - Infiltrator
2) Opeth - Weakness


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: 13 singers / bands starting with A ending with Z (part 2 of 2)

1) Napalm Death - Infiltrator
2) Opeth - Weakness
3) Phish - Reba


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: 13 singers / bands starting with A ending with Z (part 2 of 2)

1) Napalm Death - Infiltrator
2) Opeth - Weakness
3) Phish - Reba
4) Quidam - The Time Beneath the Sky


----------



## bharbeke

Theme: 13 singers / bands starting with A ending with Z (part 2 of 2)

1) Napalm Death - Infiltrator
2) Opeth - Weakness
3) Phish - Reba
4) Quidam - The Time Beneath the Sky
5) Ronnie Milsap - I Wouldn't Have Missed It For the World


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme: 13 singers / bands starting with A ending with Z (part 2 of 2)

1) Napalm Death - Infiltrator
2) Opeth - Weakness
3) Phish - Reba
4) Quidam - The Time Beneath the Sky
5) Ronnie Milsap - I Wouldn't Have Missed It For the World
6) Soulfly - Back To The Primitive


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: 13 singers / bands starting with A ending with Z (part 2 of 2)

1) Napalm Death - Infiltrator
2) Opeth - Weakness
3) Phish - Reba
4) Quidam - The Time Beneath the Sky
5) Ronnie Milsap - I Wouldn't Have Missed It For the World
6) Soulfly - Back To The Primitive
7) Traffic - Low Spark Of High Heeled Boys


----------



## Dulova Harps On

1) Napalm Death - Infiltrator
2) Opeth - Weakness
3) Phish - Reba
4) Quidam - The Time Beneath the Sky
5) Ronnie Milsap - I Wouldn't Have Missed It For the World
6) Soulfly - Back To The Primitive
7) Traffic - Low Spark Of High Heeled Boys
8) Utopia - Freedom Fighters


----------



## Open Book

1) Napalm Death - Infiltrator
2) Opeth - Weakness
3) Phish - Reba
4) Quidam - The Time Beneath the Sky
5) Ronnie Milsap - I Wouldn't Have Missed It For the World
6) Soulfly - Back To The Primitive
7) Traffic - Low Spark Of High Heeled Boys
8) Utopia - Freedom Fighters
9) Van Morrison - Moondance


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: 13 singers / bands starting with A ending with Z (part 2 of 2)

1) Napalm Death - Infiltrator
2) Opeth - Weakness
3) Phish - Reba
4) Quidam - The Time Beneath the Sky
5) Ronnie Milsap - I Wouldn't Have Missed It For the World
6) Soulfly - Back To The Primitive
7) Traffic - Low Spark Of High Heeled Boys
8) Utopia - Freedom Fighters
9) Van Morrison - Moondance
10) War - Low Rider


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: 13 singers / bands starting with A ending with Z (part 2 of 2)

1) Napalm Death - Infiltrator
2) Opeth - Weakness
3) Phish - Reba
4) Quidam - The Time Beneath the Sky
5) Ronnie Milsap - I Wouldn't Have Missed It For the World
6) Soulfly - Back To The Primitive
7) Traffic - Low Spark Of High Heeled Boys
8) Utopia - Freedom Fighters
9) Van Morrison - Moondance
10) War - Low Rider
11) XTC -1000 Umbrellas


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: 13 singers / bands starting with A ending with Z (part 2 of 2)

1) Napalm Death - Infiltrator
2) Opeth - Weakness
3) Phish - Reba
4) Quidam - The Time Beneath the Sky
5) Ronnie Milsap - I Wouldn't Have Missed It For the World
6) Soulfly - Back To The Primitive
7) Traffic - Low Spark Of High Heeled Boys
8) Utopia - Freedom Fighters
9) Van Morrison - Moondance
10) War - Low Rider
11) XTC -1000 Umbrellas
12) Yes - Wondrous stories


----------



## pianozach

Theme: 13 singers / bands starting with A ending with Z (part 2 of 2)

1) Napalm Death - Infiltrator
2) Opeth - Weakness
3) Phish - Reba
4) Quidam - The Time Beneath the Sky
5) Ronnie Milsap - I Wouldn't Have Missed It For the World
6) Soulfly - Back To The Primitive
7) Traffic - Low Spark Of High Heeled Boys
8) Utopia - Freedom Fighters
9) Van Morrison - Moondance
10) War - Low Rider
11) XTC -1000 Umbrellas
12) Yes - Wondrous stories
13) Ziggy Marley & The Melody Makers - Tomorrow People


----------



## pianozach

New Theme: Songs named for a specific dance

1) The Varsity Drag (Penny Singleton)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme: Songs named for a specific dance

1) The Varsity Drag (Penny Singleton)
2) It Takes Two To Tango (Richard Myhill)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Songs named for a specific dance

1) The Varsity Drag (Penny Singleton)
2) It Takes Two To Tango (Richard Myhill)
3) Twist and Shout (The Beatles)


----------



## poodlebites

New Theme: Songs named for a specific dance

1) The Varsity Drag (Penny Singleton)
2) It Takes Two To Tango (Richard Myhill)
3) Twist and Shout (The Beatles)
4) Gorilla Time (The Young Fresh Fellows)

This is how you dance the gorilla:


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme: Songs named for a specific dance

1) The Varsity Drag (Penny Singleton)
2) It Takes Two To Tango (Richard Myhill)
3) Twist and Shout (The Beatles)
4) Gorilla Time (The Young Fresh Fellows)
5) Take this Waltz (Leonard Cohen)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Songs named for a specific dance


1) The Varsity Drag (Penny Singleton)
2) It Takes Two To Tango (Richard Myhill)
3) Twist and Shout (The Beatles)
4) Gorilla Time (The Young Fresh Fellows)
5) Take this Waltz (Leonard Cohen)
6) The Last Waltz( Engelbert Humperdinck)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme: Songs named for a specific dance


1) The Varsity Drag (Penny Singleton)
2) It Takes Two To Tango (Richard Myhill)
3) Twist and Shout (The Beatles)
4) Gorilla Time (The Young Fresh Fellows)
5) Take this Waltz (Leonard Cohen)
6) The Last Waltz( Engelbert Humperdinck)
7) Do the Strand (Roxy Music)


----------



## poodlebites

New Theme: Songs named for a specific dance


1) The Varsity Drag (Penny Singleton)
2) It Takes Two To Tango (Richard Myhill)
3) Twist and Shout (The Beatles)
4) Gorilla Time (The Young Fresh Fellows)
5) Take this Waltz (Leonard Cohen)
6) The Last Waltz( Engelbert Humperdinck)
7) Do the Strand (Roxy Music)
8) Bobo Boogaloo (Kid Congo Powers & The Pink Monkey Birds)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Songs named for a specific dance


1) The Varsity Drag (Penny Singleton)
2) It Takes Two To Tango (Richard Myhill)
3) Twist and Shout (The Beatles)
4) Gorilla Time (The Young Fresh Fellows)
5) Take this Waltz (Leonard Cohen)
6) The Last Waltz( Engelbert Humperdinck)
7) Do the Strand (Roxy Music)
8) Bobo Boogaloo (Kid Congo Powers & The Pink Monkey Birds
9) Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy ( Andrew Sisters)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New Theme: Songs named for a specific dance


1) The Varsity Drag (Penny Singleton)
2) It Takes Two To Tango (Richard Myhill)
3) Twist and Shout (The Beatles)
4) Gorilla Time (The Young Fresh Fellows)
5) Take this Waltz (Leonard Cohen)
6) The Last Waltz( Engelbert Humperdinck)
7) Do the Strand (Roxy Music)
8) Bobo Boogaloo (Kid Congo Powers & The Pink Monkey Birds
9) Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy ( Andrew Sisters)
10) The Be-Bop Tango (Frank Zappa)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: two-word song titles that rhyme...

1) Helter Skelter (Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: two-word song titles that rhyme...

1) Helter Skelter (Beatles)
2) Hocus Pocus ( Focus)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Npcew theme: two-word song titles that rhyme...

1) Helter Skelter (Beatles)
2) Hocus Pocus ( Focus)
3) Astronomy Domine (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Art Rock

Hmmm. I don't think that rhymes (Domine is the vocative of "Lord" in Latin, and is pronounced like doh-me-nay).


----------



## Art Rock

In case I'm wrong, I'll keep it in for the moment.

New theme: two-word song titles that rhyme...

1) Helter Skelter (Beatles)
2) Hocus Pocus ( Focus)
_3) Astronomy Domine (Pink Floyd)
_4) True Blue (Madonna)


----------



## Starving Wolf

In case I'm wrong, I'll keep it in for the moment.


New theme: two-word song titles that rhyme...

1) Helter Skelter (Beatles)
2) Hocus Pocus ( Focus)
3) Astronomy Domine (Pink Floyd)
4) True Blue (Madonna)
5) Wooly Bully (Sam The Sham & The Pharaohs)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Art Rock said:


> Hmmm. I don't think that rhymes (Domine is the vocative of "Lord" in Latin, and is pronounced like doh-me-nay).


Poh-TAY-Toe, Poh-TAH-Toe. 

http://www.meddle.org/echoes.faq/piper.html#_How_do_you_pronounce_Domine_


----------



## Art Rock

"How do you pronounce 'Domine?'"
The question here is whether it should be ``dom-in-ee'' (to rhyme with ``astronomy'') or the Latin ``doh-mi-nay'' (meaning to rule, or have dominion over).
The basic answer is that there is evidence for both pronunciations. I have RoIOs where band members announce it as ``doh-mi-nay,'' and I've heard interviews where they pronounce it ``dom-in-ee.'' At one early Free School performance, it was listed on the concert announcement as ``Astronomy Domini'' -- yet Syd's song sheet for same the night's performance had it as the usual ``Domine.'' So I guess just go on pronouncing it as you have been...

However I remember an TDB era interview where Nick Mason corrects the interviewer by stating that it is the Latin variation (i.e. Domine')

Learned something today.


----------



## pianozach

New theme: two-word song titles that rhyme...

1) Helter Skelter (Beatles)
2) Hocus Pocus (Focus)
3) Astronomy Domine (Pink Floyd)
4) True Blue (Madonna)
5) Wooly Bully (Sam The Sham & The Pharaohs)
6) Wowie Zowie (The Mothers of Invention)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: two-word song titles that rhyme...

1) Helter Skelter (Beatles)
2) Hocus Pocus (Focus)
3) Astronomy Domine (Pink Floyd)
4) True Blue (Madonna)
5) Wooly Bully (Sam The Sham & The Pharaohs)
6) Wowie Zowie (The Mothers of Invention)
7) Money Honey (Bay City Rollers)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Just wondering...if both words in a title are the same, would that be valid, for this theme? That might open things up a bit.


----------



## pianozach

New theme: two-word song titles that rhyme...

1) Helter Skelter (Beatles)
2) Hocus Pocus (Focus)
3) Astronomy Domine (Pink Floyd)
4) True Blue (Madonna)
5) Wooly Bully (Sam The Sham & The Pharaohs)
6) Wowie Zowie (The Mothers of Invention)
7) Money Honey (Bay City Rollers)
8) Funny Honey [fr. Chicago] (Gwen Verdon)


----------



## Rogerx

> Just wondering...if both words in a title are the same, would that be valid, for this theme? That might open things up a bit.


I agree, all those hours....... any other subject topic would be closed by now.
( It's a game after all)

New theme: two-word song titles that rhyme...

1) Helter Skelter (Beatles)
2) Hocus Pocus (Focus)
3) Astronomy Domine (Pink Floyd)
4) True Blue (Madonna)
5) Wooly Bully (Sam The Sham & The Pharaohs)
6) Wowie Zowie (The Mothers of Invention)
7) Money Honey (Bay City Rollers)
8) Funny Honey [fr. Chicago] (Gwen Verdon)
9) Honey Honey ( ABBA)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: two-word song titles that rhyme...

1) Helter Skelter (Beatles)
2) Hocus Pocus (Focus)
3) Astronomy Domine (Pink Floyd)
4) True Blue (Madonna)
5) Wooly Bully (Sam The Sham & The Pharaohs)
6) Wowie Zowie (The Mothers of Invention)
7) Money Honey (Bay City Rollers)
8) Funny Honey [fr. Chicago] (Gwen Verdon)
9) Honey Honey ( ABBA)
10) Telegram Sam (T Rex)

New Theme : Songs with the word Dog (or Dogs) in the title

1) Dog Bite - Dead Kennedys


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme : Songs with the word Dog (or Dogs) in the title

1) Dog Bite - Dead Kennedys
2) The Girl and the Dogs ( Scott Walker)


----------



## pianozach

_Too easy. Years ago I ended up with a CD titled UNLEASHED, with a wealth of Dog songs on it. But I'll go with a song from my favorite boogie woogie pianist Rob Rio.
_
New Theme : Songs with the word Dog (or Dogs) in the title

1) Dog Bite - Dead Kennedys
2) Dog Duty Blues - Rob Rio


----------



## Rogerx

Corrected list 


Too easy. Years ago I ended up with a CD titled UNLEASHED, with a wealth of Dog songs on it. But I'll go with a song from my favorite boogie woogie pianist Rob Rio.

New Theme : Songs with the word Dog (or Dogs) in the title

1) Dog Bite - Dead Kennedys
2) The Girl and the Dogs ( Scott Walker)
3) Dog Duty Blues - Rob Rio


----------



## Art Rock

Rogerx said:


> I agree, all those hours....... any other subject topic would be closed by now.
> ( It's a game after all)


Feel free to close a game if it takes too long. I usually sleep at night.

And y'all missed a classic like Stupid Cupid.  [edit: and Madness' Grey Day, which was also on my initial list]


----------



## Art Rock

As a quick search shows, we've done dogs before. Here is the list, with in bold titles relevant for the current theme:

_1) The boxer (Simon and Garfunkel)
*2) Hound Dog (Elvis Presrey)
*3) Hungry like the wolf (Duran Duran)
*4) Hey Bulldog (The Beatles)
**5.) Black Dog (Led Zeppelin)*
6) Martha, My Dear (The Beatles)
*7) Me and You and a Dog Named Boo (Lobo)
*8) Shannon (Henry Gross)
*9) Atomic Dog (George Clinton)
10) Black eyed dog (Nick Drake)*_


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme : Songs with the word Dog (or Dogs) in the title
Disqualified songs in post 4424.

1) Dog Bite - Dead Kennedys
2) The Girl and the Dogs -Scott Walker
3) Dog Duty Blues - Rob Rio
4) Who let the Dogs out - Baha Men


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New Theme : Songs with the word Dog (or Dogs) in the title
Disqualified songs in post 4424.

1) Dog Bite - Dead Kennedys
2) The Girl and the Dogs -Scott Walker
3) Dog Duty Blues - Rob Rio
4) Who let the Dogs out - Baha Men
5) Dog Eat Dog (Ted Nugent)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme : Songs with the word Dog (or Dogs) in the title
Disqualified songs in post 4424.

1) Dog Bite - Dead Kennedys
2) The Girl and the Dogs -Scott Walker
3) Dog Duty Blues - Rob Rio
4) Who let the Dogs out - Baha Men
5) Dog Eat Dog (Ted Nugent)
6) How Much Is That Doggie In The Window ( Patti Page )


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme : Songs with the word Dog (or Dogs) in the title
Disqualified songs in post 4424.

1) Dog Bite - Dead Kennedys
2) The Girl and the Dogs -Scott Walker
3) Dog Duty Blues - Rob Rio
4) Who let the Dogs out - Baha Men
5) Dog Eat Dog (Ted Nugent)
6) How Much Is That Doggie In The Window ( Patti Page )
7) Dogs (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme : Songs with the word Dog (or Dogs) in the title
Disqualified songs in post 4424.

1) Dog Bite - Dead Kennedys
2) The Girl and the Dogs -Scott Walker
3) Dog Duty Blues - Rob Rio
4) Who let the Dogs out - Baha Men
5) Dog Eat Dog (Ted Nugent)
6) How Much Is That Doggie In The Window ( Patti Page )
7) Dogs (Pink Floyd)
8) Hair Of The Dog (Nazareth)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme : Songs with the word Dog (or Dogs) in the title
Disqualified songs in post 4424.

1) Dog Bite - Dead Kennedys
2) The Girl and the Dogs -Scott Walker
3) Dog Duty Blues - Rob Rio
4) Who let the Dogs out - Baha Men
5) Dog Eat Dog (Ted Nugent)
6) How Much Is That Doggie In The Window ( Patti Page )
7) Dogs (Pink Floyd)
8) Hair Of The Dog (Nazareth)
9) I love my dog (Cat Stevens)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme : Songs with the word Dog (or Dogs) in the title
Disqualified songs in post 4424.

1) Dog Bite - Dead Kennedys
2) The Girl and the Dogs -Scott Walker
3) Dog Duty Blues - Rob Rio
4) Who let the Dogs out - Baha Men
5) Dog Eat Dog (Ted Nugent)
6) How Much Is That Doggie In The Window ( Patti Page )
7) Dogs (Pink Floyd)
8) Hair Of The Dog (Nazareth)
9) I love my dog (Cat Stevens)
10) Diamond dogs (David Bowie)

EDIT: new theme up for grabs.


----------



## Starving Wolf

Art Rock said:


> Feel free to close a game if it takes too long. I usually sleep at night.
> 
> And y'all missed a classic like Stupid Cupid.  [edit: and Madness' Grey Day, which was also on my initial list]


I was surprised nobody listed Ted Nugent's Wango Tango.

I would have, but i'd already done my 3. Plus, i sleep at night too.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: sleep and such 

1) Wake Up Sleepyhead (Purson)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: sleep and such

1) Wake Up Sleepyhead (Purson)
2) I Don't Like to Sleep Alone ( Paul Anka)


----------



## Art Rock

All, please use the search thread function before posting a new subject.

It took 20 seconds to find this:

_New theme = sleep

1) Sleepy shores (Mike Sammes Singers)
2) Sleeping By Myself (Eddie Vedder)
3) Who Needs Sleep? (Barenaked Ladies)
4) Wake Up Sleepy Head (Purson)
5) Sleep Together (Porcupine Tree)
6) I'll Sleep When I'm Dead (Warren Zevon)
7) I'm Only Sleeping (The Beatles)
8) How do you sleep (Sam Smith)
9) I Had Too Much To Dream Last Night (The Electric Prunes)
10) I go to sleep (Pretenders)

Bed, all sorts

1) Bed of roses( Bon Jovi)
2) Reds in my bed (10CC)
3) Oh How I Hate To Get Up In The Morning (Irving Berlin)
4) I go to sleep (Pretenders)
5) Sleeping in the Middle of the Bed (Chicago)
6) Does Your Chewing Gum Lose Its Flavour (On the Bedpost Overnight?) (Lonnie Donegan)
7) Black Coffee In Bed (Squeeze)
8) Pulse (Ani DiFranco)
9) I'm Not Sleeping (Counting Crows)
10) Time After Time (Cyndi Lauper)
_


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: sleep and such
Disqualified songs in post 4435.

1) Wake Up Sleepyhead (Purson)
2) I Don't Like to Sleep Alone ( Paul Anka)
3) Crying in my sleep (Art Garfunkel)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Sorry, I fell asleep. My 1st song is disqualified since I mentioned it before.


----------



## Art Rock

Corrected list

New theme: sleep and such
Disqualified songs in post 4435.

1) I Don't Like to Sleep Alone ( Paul Anka)
2) Crying in my sleep (Art Garfunkel)


----------



## Starving Wolf

I think we need to disqualify the following, as well...

_New theme: bedtime, going to bed/sleep

1) Golden Slumbers (Beatles)
2) Sleeps With Angels (Neil Young)
3) I Go to Sleep (The Pretenders)
4) Enter Sandman (Metallica)
5) Sleepin' on the Foldout (Brad Paisley)
6) Love Is Only Sleeping (Monkees)
7) Dream a little dream of me ( Mama's and the Papa's)
8) Mister Sandman (Chordettes)
9) Lullaby in Ragtime (Harry Nilsson)
10) Dreams (Fleetwood Mac)_


----------



## Art Rock

Good find. Perhaps better to start a new theme.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Television in titles or lyrics (no TV series themes)

1) Video killed the radio star (Buggles)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Television in titles or lyrics (no TV series themes)

1) Video killed the radio star (Buggles)
2) 57 Channels (And Nothin' on)(Bruce Springsteen)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Television in titles or lyrics (no TV series themes)

1) Video killed the radio star (Buggles)
2) 57 Channels (And Nothin' on)(Bruce Springsteen)
3) I'm the Slime (Frank Zappa)

_. . . I'm the best you can get
Have you guessed me yet?
I'm the slime oozin' out
From your TV set . . .

. . . Well, I am the slime from your video
Oozin' along on your livin' room floor
I am the slime from your video
Can't stop the slime, people, lookit me go . . . 
_


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Television in titles or lyrics (no TV series themes)

1) Video killed the radio star (Buggles)
2) 57 Channels (And Nothin' on)(Bruce Springsteen)
3) I'm the Slime (Frank Zappa)
4) The Sun Always Shines on TV (A-Ha)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Television in titles or lyrics (no TV series themes)

1) Video killed the radio star (Buggles)
2) 57 Channels (And Nothin' on)(Bruce Springsteen)
3) I'm the Slime (Frank Zappa)
4) The Sun Always Shines on TV (A-Ha)
5) Money For Nothing (Dire Straits)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: Television in titles or lyrics (no TV series themes)

1) Video killed the radio star (Buggles)
2) 57 Channels (And Nothin' on)(Bruce Springsteen)
3) I'm the Slime (Frank Zappa)
4) The Sun Always Shines on TV (A-Ha)
5) Money For Nothing (Dire Straits)
6) TV Set (The Cramps)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme: Television in titles or lyrics (no TV series themes)

1) Video killed the radio star (Buggles)
2) 57 Channels (And Nothin' on)(Bruce Springsteen)
3) I'm the Slime (Frank Zappa)
4) The Sun Always Shines on TV (A-Ha)
5) Money For Nothing (Dire Straits)
6) TV Set (The Cramps)
7) Television Man (Talking Heads)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Television in titles or lyrics (no TV series themes)

1) Video killed the radio star (Buggles)
2) 57 Channels (And Nothin' on)(Bruce Springsteen)
3) I'm the Slime (Frank Zappa)
4) The Sun Always Shines on TV (A-Ha)
5) Money For Nothing (Dire Straits)
6) TV Set (The Cramps)
7) Television Man (Talking Heads)
8) Fear of a blank planet ( Porcupine Tree)

_TV, yeah it's always on
A flicker on the screen
A movie actress screams
I'm basking in the **** flowing out of it
_


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: Television in titles or lyrics (no TV series themes)

1) Video killed the radio star (Buggles)
2) 57 Channels (And Nothin' on)(Bruce Springsteen)
3) I'm the Slime (Frank Zappa)
4) The Sun Always Shines on TV (A-Ha)
5) Money For Nothing (Dire Straits)
6) TV Set (The Cramps)
7) Television Man (Talking Heads)
8) Fear of a blank planet ( Porcupine Tree)
9) TV Party (Black Flag)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Television in titles or lyrics (no TV series themes)

1) Video killed the radio star (Buggles)
2) 57 Channels (And Nothin' on)(Bruce Springsteen)
3) I'm the Slime (Frank Zappa)
4) The Sun Always Shines on TV (A-Ha)
5) Money For Nothing (Dire Straits)
6) TV Set (The Cramps)
7) Television Man (Talking Heads)
8) Fear of a blank planet ( Porcupine Tree)
9) TV Talking Song (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Television in titles or lyrics (no TV series themes)

1) Video killed the radio star (Buggles)
2) 57 Channels (And Nothin' on)(Bruce Springsteen)
3) I'm the Slime (Frank Zappa)
4) The Sun Always Shines on TV (A-Ha)
5) Money For Nothing (Dire Straits)
6) TV Set (The Cramps)
7) Television Man (Talking Heads)
8) Fear of a blank planet ( Porcupine Tree)
9) TV Talking Song (Bob Dylan)
10) Roy Rogers (Elton John)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains one of the signs of the Western zodiac (Taurus, etc). No repeat signs, and let's limit the list to 10 entries. For each sign, either version of the name (e.g. Taurus or bull) is OK.

1) Taurus (Spirit)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains one of the signs of the Western zodiac (Taurus, etc). No repeat signs, and let's limit the list to 10 entries. For each sign, either version of the name (e.g. Taurus or bull) is OK.

1) Taurus (Spirit)
2) Aquarius/Let the Sunshine In (The 5th Dimension)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: title contains one of the signs of the Western zodiac (Taurus, etc). No repeat signs, and let's limit the list to 10 entries. For each sign, either version of the name (e.g. Taurus or bull) is OK.

1) Taurus (Spirit)
2) Aquarius/Let the Sunshine In (The 5th Dimension)
3)Cancer (Joe Jackson)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains one of the signs of the Western zodiac (Taurus, etc). No repeat signs, and let's limit the list to 10 entries. For each sign, either version of the name (e.g. Taurus or bull) is OK.

1) Taurus (Spirit)
2) Aquarius/Let the Sunshine In (The 5th Dimension)
3)Cancer (Joe Jackson)
4) Gemini ( Alabama Shakes)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: title contains one of the signs of the Western zodiac (Taurus, etc). No repeat signs, and let's limit the list to 10 entries. For each sign, either version of the name (e.g. Taurus or bull) is OK.

1) Taurus (Spirit)
2) Aquarius/Let the Sunshine In (The 5th Dimension)
3)Cancer (Joe Jackson)
4) Gemini ( Alabama Shakes)
5) Like a Virgin (Madonna)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains one of the signs of the Western zodiac (Taurus, etc). No repeat signs, and let's limit the list to 10 entries. For each sign, either version of the name (e.g. Taurus or bull) is OK.

1) Taurus (Spirit)
2) Aquarius/Let the Sunshine In (The 5th Dimension)
3)Cancer (Joe Jackson)
4) Gemini ( Alabama Shakes)
5) Like a Virgin (Madonna)
6) Pisces Fish (George Harrison )


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains one of the signs of the Western zodiac (Taurus, etc). No repeat signs, and let's limit the list to 10 entries. For each sign, either version of the name (e.g. Taurus or bull) is OK.

1) Taurus (Spirit)
2) Aquarius/Let the Sunshine In (The 5th Dimension)
3)Cancer (Joe Jackson)
4) Gemini ( Alabama Shakes)
5) Like a Virgin (Madonna)
6) Pisces Fish (George Harrison )
7) The Lion Sleeps Tonight (Tokens)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: title contains one of the signs of the Western zodiac (Taurus, etc). No repeat signs, and let's limit the list to 10 entries. For each sign, either version of the name (e.g. Taurus or bull) is OK.

1) Taurus (Spirit)
2) Aquarius/Let the Sunshine In (The 5th Dimension)
3)Cancer (Joe Jackson)
4) Gemini ( Alabama Shakes)
5) Like a Virgin (Madonna)
6) Pisces Fish (George Harrison )
7) The Lion Sleeps Tonight (Tokens)
8) Ram on (Paul McCartney)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains one of the signs of the Western zodiac (Taurus, etc). No repeat signs, and let's limit the list to 10 entries. For each sign, either version of the name (e.g. Taurus or bull) is OK.

1) Taurus (Spirit)
2) Aquarius/Let the Sunshine In (The 5th Dimension)
3)Cancer (Joe Jackson)
4) Gemini ( Alabama Shakes)
5) Like a Virgin (Madonna)
6) Pisces Fish (George Harrison )
7) The Lion Sleeps Tonight (Tokens)
8) Ram on (Paul McCartney)
9) The Archer (Taylor Swift)


----------



## bharbeke

New theme: title contains one of the signs of the Western zodiac (Taurus, etc). No repeat signs, and let's limit the list to 10 entries. For each sign, either version of the name (e.g. Taurus or bull) is OK.

1) Taurus (Spirit)
2) Aquarius/Let the Sunshine In (The 5th Dimension)
3)Cancer (Joe Jackson)
4) Gemini ( Alabama Shakes)
5) Like a Virgin (Madonna)
6) Pisces Fish (George Harrison )
7) The Lion Sleeps Tonight (Tokens)
8) Ram on (Paul McCartney)
9) The Archer (Taylor Swift)
10) Scales and Arpeggios (from The AristoCats) - Scales=Libra


----------



## bharbeke

New theme: songs about cheating or cheaters

1) Cheatin' (Sara Evans)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs about cheating or cheaters

1) Cheatin' (Sara Evans)
2) Take A Letter Maria (R B Greaves)


----------



## bharbeke

New theme: songs about cheating or cheaters

1) Cheatin' (Sara Evans)
2) Take A Letter Maria (R B Greaves)
3) Your Cheatin' Heart (Hank Williams, Sr.)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: songs about cheating or cheaters

1) Cheatin' (Sara Evans)
2) Take A Letter Maria (R B Greaves)
3) Your Cheatin' Heart (Hank Williams, Sr.)
4) Sweet Cheater (RATT)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs about cheating or cheaters

1) Cheatin' (Sara Evans)
2) Take A Letter Maria (R B Greaves)
3) Your Cheatin' Heart (Hank Williams, Sr.)
4) Sweet Cheater (RATT)
5) Lyin' Eyes (Eagles)


----------



## bharbeke

New theme: songs about cheating or cheaters

1) Cheatin' (Sara Evans)
2) Take A Letter Maria (R B Greaves)
3) Your Cheatin' Heart (Hank Williams, Sr.)
4) Sweet Cheater (RATT)
5) Lyin' Eyes (Eagles)
6) Have Mercy (The Judds)

That's my 3rd, but I'm confident people can find enough, especially if they think about the country genre.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs about cheating or cheaters

1) Cheatin' (Sara Evans)
2) Take A Letter Maria (R B Greaves)
3) Your Cheatin' Heart (Hank Williams, Sr.)
4) Sweet Cheater (RATT)
5) Lyin' Eyes (Eagles)
6) Have Mercy (The Judds)
7) Escape [The Pina colada song] (Rupert Holmes)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs about cheating or cheaters

1) Cheatin' (Sara Evans)
2) Take A Letter Maria (R B Greaves)
3) Your Cheatin' Heart (Hank Williams, Sr.)
4) Sweet Cheater (RATT)
5) Lyin' Eyes (Eagles)
6) Have Mercy (The Judds)
7) Escape [The Pina colada song] (Rupert Holmes)
8) (If Loving You is Wrong) I Don't Want To Be Right (Luther Ingram)

And that's 3 for me. I agree that country music should be fertile ground for this theme.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs about cheating or cheaters

1) Cheatin' (Sara Evans)
2) Take A Letter Maria (R B Greaves)
3) Your Cheatin' Heart (Hank Williams, Sr.)
4) Sweet Cheater (RATT)
5) Lyin' Eyes (Eagles)
6) Have Mercy (The Judds)
7) Escape [The Pina colada song] (Rupert Holmes)
8) (If Loving You is Wrong) I Don't Want To Be Right (Luther Ingram)
9) Right Next Door [Because Of Me] (Robert Cray)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: songs about cheating or cheaters

1) Cheatin' (Sara Evans)
2) Take A Letter Maria (R B Greaves)
3) Your Cheatin' Heart (Hank Williams, Sr.)
4) Sweet Cheater (RATT)
5) Lyin' Eyes (Eagles)
6) Have Mercy (The Judds)
7) Escape [The Pina colada song] (Rupert Holmes)
8) (If Loving You is Wrong) I Don't Want To Be Right (Luther Ingram)
9) Right Next Door [Because Of Me] (Robert Cray)
10) Before He Cheats (Carrie Underwood)


----------



## pianozach

New theme:
Notable instrumental solos performed on non-rock instruments (keyboards, piano, guitar, bass, drums)

1) Open hole FLUTE - California Dreamin' (The Mamas and the Papas)


----------



## Open Book

New theme:
Notable instrumental solos performed on non-rock instruments (keyboards, piano, guitar, bass, drums)

1) Open hole FLUTE - California Dreamin' (The Mamas and the Papas)
2) French horn - Overture from Tommy (The Who)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme:
Notable instrumental solos performed on non-rock instruments (keyboards, piano, guitar, bass, drums)

1) Open hole FLUTE - California Dreamin' (The Mamas and the Papas)
2) French horn - Overture from Tommy (The Who)
3) Penny whistle - You Can Call Me Al (Paul Simon)


----------



## Open Book

New theme:
Notable instrumental solos performed on non-rock instruments (keyboards, piano, guitar, bass, drums)

1) Open hole FLUTE - California Dreamin' (The Mamas and the Papas)
2) French horn - Overture from Tommy (The Who)
3) Penny whistle - You Can Call Me Al (Paul Simon)
4) Violin - Baba O'Riley (The Who)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme:
Notable instrumental solos performed on non-rock instruments (keyboards, piano, guitar, bass, drums)

1) Open hole FLUTE - California Dreamin' (The Mamas and the Papas)
2) French horn - Overture from Tommy (The Who)
3) Penny whistle - You Can Call Me Al (Paul Simon)
4) Violin - Baba O'Riley (The Who)
5) Accordion - Hocus Pocus (Focus)


----------



## Open Book

New theme:
Notable instrumental solos performed on non-rock instruments (keyboards, piano, guitar, bass, drums)

1) Open hole FLUTE - California Dreamin' (The Mamas and the Papas)
2) French horn - Overture from Tommy (The Who)
3) Penny whistle - You Can Call Me Al (Paul Simon)
4) Violin - Baba O'Riley (The Who)
5) Accordion - Hocus Pocus (Focus)
6) Flute - You Keep It All In (The Beautiful South)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme:
Notable instrumental solos performed on non-rock instruments (keyboards, piano, guitar, bass, drums)

1) Open hole FLUTE - California Dreamin' (The Mamas and the Papas)
2) French horn - Overture from Tommy (The Who)
3) Penny whistle - You Can Call Me Al (Paul Simon)
4) Violin - Baba O'Riley (The Who)
5) Accordion - Hocus Pocus (Focus)
6) Flute - You Keep It All In (The Beautiful South)
7) Saxophone - Low Spark Of High-Heeled Boys (Traffic)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme:
Notable instrumental solos performed on non-rock instruments (keyboards, piano, guitar, bass, drums)

1) Open hole FLUTE - California Dreamin' (The Mamas and the Papas)
2) French horn - Overture from Tommy (The Who)
3) Penny whistle - You Can Call Me Al (Paul Simon)
4) Violin - Baba O'Riley (The Who)
5) Accordion - Hocus Pocus (Focus)
6) Flute - You Keep It All In (The Beautiful South)
7) Saxophone - Low Spark Of High-Heeled Boys (Traffic)
8) Street organ - Mammoth (Kayak)


----------



## poodlebites

1) Open hole FLUTE - California Dreamin' (The Mamas and the Papas)
2) French horn - Overture from Tommy (The Who)
3) Penny whistle - You Can Call Me Al (Paul Simon)
4) Violin - Baba O'Riley (The Who)
5) Accordion - Hocus Pocus (Focus)
6) Flute - You Keep It All In (The Beautiful South)
7) Saxophone - Low Spark Of High-Heeled Boys (Traffic)
8) Street organ - Mammoth (Kayak)
9) Viola - Venus In Furs (The Velvet Underground)


----------



## Art Rock

1) Open hole FLUTE - California Dreamin' (The Mamas and the Papas)
2) French horn - Overture from Tommy (The Who)
3) Penny whistle - You Can Call Me Al (Paul Simon)
4) Violin - Baba O'Riley (The Who)
5) Accordion - Hocus Pocus (Focus)
6) Flute - You Keep It All In (The Beautiful South)
7) Saxophone - Low Spark Of High-Heeled Boys (Traffic)
8) Street organ - Mammoth (Kayak)
9) Viola - Venus In Furs (The Velvet Underground)
10) Violin - The Fog (Kate Bush, played by Nigel Kennedy)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: anything relatable to the pandemic, in titles or lyrics.

1) I am a rock (Simon and Garfunkel)

_Hiding in my room, safe within my womb
I touch no one and no one touches me
_


----------



## pianozach

New theme: anything relatable to the pandemic, in titles or lyrics.

1) I am a rock (Simon and Garfunkel)
2) Ring-around-the-rosie (traditional)

_Ring-a-ring-a-roses,
A pocket full of posies,
Ashes! Ashes!
We all fall down.
_


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: anything relatable to the pandemic, in titles or lyrics.

1) I am a rock (Simon and Garfunkel)
2) Ring-around-the-rosie (traditional)
3)I Will Survive( Gloria Gaynor)


----------



## poodlebites

New theme: anything relatable to the pandemic, in titles or lyrics.

1) I am a rock (Simon and Garfunkel)
2) Ring-around-the-rosie (traditional)
3) I Will Survive (Gloria Gaynor)
4) Isolation (Joy Division)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: anything relatable to the pandemic, in titles or lyrics.

1) I am a rock (Simon and Garfunkel)
2) Ring-around-the-rosie (traditional)
3) I Will Survive (Gloria Gaynor)
4) Isolation (Joy Division)
5) I Use the Soap (Euson)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: anything relatable to the pandemic, in titles or lyrics.

1) I am a rock (Simon and Garfunkel)
2) Ring-around-the-rosie (traditional)
3) I Will Survive (Gloria Gaynor)
4) Isolation (Joy Division)
5) I Use the Soap (Euson)
6) Pestilence and Plague (Judas Priest)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: anything relatable to the pandemic, in titles or lyrics.

1) I am a rock (Simon and Garfunkel)
2) Ring-around-the-rosie (traditional)
3) I Will Survive (Gloria Gaynor)
4) Isolation (Joy Division)
5) I Use the Soap (Euson)
6) Pestilence and Plague (Judas Priest)
7) In My Time of Dying (Led Zeppelin )


----------



## gregorx

New theme: anything relatable to the pandemic, in titles or lyrics.

1) I am a rock (Simon and Garfunkel)
2) Ring-around-the-rosie (traditional)
3) I Will Survive (Gloria Gaynor)
4) Isolation (Joy Division)
5) I Use the Soap (Euson)
6) Pestilence and Plague (Judas Priest)
7) In My Time of Dying (Led Zeppelin ) 
8) It's the End of the World (as We Know it) (REM)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: anything relatable to the pandemic, in titles or lyrics.

1) I am a rock (Simon and Garfunkel)
2) Ring-around-the-rosie (traditional)
3) I Will Survive (Gloria Gaynor)
4) Isolation (Joy Division)
5) I Use the Soap (Euson)
6) Pestilence and Plague (Judas Priest)
7) In My Time of Dying (Led Zeppelin ) 
8) It's the End of the World (as We Know it) (REM)
9) Down With Disease (Phish)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: anything relatable to the pandemic, in titles or lyrics.

1) I am a rock (Simon and Garfunkel)
2) Ring-around-the-rosie (traditional)
3) I Will Survive (Gloria Gaynor)
4) Isolation (Joy Division)
5) I Use the Soap (Euson)
6) Pestilence and Plague (Judas Priest)
7) In My Time of Dying (Led Zeppelin ) 
8) It's the End of the World (as We Know it) (REM)
9) Down With Disease (Phish)
10) Plague Rages (Napalm Death)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme; songs about Maria in title without the Ave.

1)Maria Dolores ( Joan Baez)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme; songs about Maria in title without the Ave.

1) Maria Dolores (Joan Baez)
2) Regreza Maria (The Specials)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme; songs about Maria in title without the Ave.

1) Maria Dolores (Joan Baez)
2) Regreza Maria (The Specials)
3) Maria (Blondie)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme; songs about Maria in title without the Ave.

1) Maria Dolores (Joan Baez)
2) Regreza Maria (The Specials)
3) Maria (Blondie)
4) They Call the Wind Maria ( Sam Cooke)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme; songs about Maria in title without the Ave.

1) Maria Dolores (Joan Baez)
2) Regreza Maria (The Specials)
3) Maria (Blondie)
4) They Call the Wind Maria ( Sam Cooke)
5) Maria (Johnny Mathis)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme; songs about Maria in title without the Ave.

1) Maria Dolores (Joan Baez)
2) Regreza Maria (The Specials)
3) Maria (Blondie)
4) They Call the Wind Maria ( Sam Cooke)
5) Maria (Johnny Mathis)
6) Maria Magdalena (Sandra)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme; songs about Maria in title without the Ave.

1) Maria Dolores (Joan Baez)
2) Regreza Maria (The Specials)
3) Maria (Blondie)
4) They Call the Wind Maria ( Sam Cooke)
5) Maria (Johnny Mathis)
6) Maria Magdalena (Sandra)
7) Maria Magneta ( Donovan)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme; songs about Maria in title without the Ave.

1) Maria Dolores (Joan Baez)
2) Regreza Maria (The Specials)
3) Maria (Blondie)
4) They Call the Wind Maria ( Sam Cooke)
5) Maria (Johnny Mathis)
6) Maria Magdalena (Sandra)
7) Maria Magneta ( Donovan)
8) Take a Letter Maria (R. B. Greaves)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme; songs about Maria in title without the Ave.

1) Maria Dolores (Joan Baez)
2) Regreza Maria (The Specials)
3) Maria (Blondie)
4) They Call the Wind Maria ( Sam Cooke)
5) Maria (Johnny Mathis)
6) Maria Magdalena (Sandra)
7) Maria Magneta ( Donovan)
8) Take a Letter Maria (R. B. Greaves)
9) My Maria (B.W. Stevenson)


----------



## bharbeke

New theme; songs about Maria in title without the Ave.

1) Maria Dolores (Joan Baez)
2) Regreza Maria (The Specials)
3) Maria (Blondie)
4) They Call the Wind Maria ( Sam Cooke)
5) Maria (Johnny Mathis)
6) Maria Magdalena (Sandra)
7) Maria Magneta ( Donovan)
8) Take a Letter Maria (R. B. Greaves)
9) My Maria (B.W. Stevenson)
10) Maria Maria (Santana with The Product G&B)


----------



## bharbeke

New theme: Memory or Remembering

1) Almost a Memory Now (Blackhawk)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Memory or Remembering

1) Almost a Memory Now (Blackhawk)
2) Do You Remember? (Long Tall Ernie and the Shakers)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Memory or Remembering

1) Almost a Memory Now (Blackhawk)
2) Do You Remember? (Long Tall Ernie and the Shakers)
3) Remember (Jimi Hendrix)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Memory or Remembering

1) Almost a Memory Now (Blackhawk)
2) Do You Remember? (Long Tall Ernie and the Shakers)
3) Remember (Jimi Hendrix)
4) Try To Remember (Sandpipers)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: Memory or Remembering

1) Almost a Memory Now (Blackhawk)
2) Do You Remember? (Long Tall Ernie and the Shakers)
3) Remember (Jimi Hendrix)
4) Try To Remember (Sandpipers)
5) I Don't Remember Your Name (The Records)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Memory or Remembering

1) Almost a Memory Now (Blackhawk)
2) Do You Remember? (Long Tall Ernie and the Shakers)
3) Remember (Jimi Hendrix)
4) Try To Remember (Sandpipers)
5) I Don't Remember Your Name (The Records)
6) The Way We Were (Barbra Streisand)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Memory or Remembering

1) Almost a Memory Now (Blackhawk)
2) Do You Remember? (Long Tall Ernie and the Shakers)
3) Remember (Jimi Hendrix)
4) Try To Remember (Sandpipers)
5) I Don't Remember Your Name (The Records)
6) The Way We Were (Barbra Streisand)
7) I Remember Yesterday (Donna Summer)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Memory or Remembering

1) Almost a Memory Now (Blackhawk)
2) Do You Remember? (Long Tall Ernie and the Shakers)
3) Remember (Jimi Hendrix)
4) Try To Remember (Sandpipers)
5) I Don't Remember Your Name (The Records)
6) The Way We Were (Barbra Streisand)
7) I Remember Yesterday (Donna Summer)
8) Remember The Time (Michael Jackson)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Memory or Remembering

1) Almost a Memory Now (Blackhawk)
2) Do You Remember? (Long Tall Ernie and the Shakers)
3) Remember (Jimi Hendrix)
4) Try To Remember (Sandpipers)
5) I Don't Remember Your Name (The Records)
6) The Way We Were (Barbra Streisand)
7) I Remember Yesterday (Donna Summer)
8) Remember The Time (Michael Jackson)
9) The Remembering (Yes)


----------



## bharbeke

New theme: Memory or Remembering

1) Almost a Memory Now (Blackhawk)
2) Do You Remember? (Long Tall Ernie and the Shakers)
3) Remember (Jimi Hendrix)
4) Try To Remember (Sandpipers)
5) I Don't Remember Your Name (The Records)
6) The Way We Were (Barbra Streisand)
7) I Remember Yesterday (Donna Summer)
8) Remember The Time (Michael Jackson)
9) The Remembering (Yes)
10) Memory (Cats Original Broadway Cast)

Someone else may choose the next theme. I'm ready to shut myself down after this tax deadline.


----------



## pianozach

THEM: Songs about a President, or Presidents.

1) Harry Truman (Chicago)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

THEM: Songs about a President, or Presidents.

1) Harry Truman (Chicago)
2) When I'm President (Extreme)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

THEM: Songs about a President, or Presidents.

1) Harry Truman (Chicago)
2) When I'm President (Extreme)
3) Gone With My Wind (Dead Kennedys)


----------



## Starving Wolf

THEM: Songs about a President, or Presidents.

1) Harry Truman (Chicago)
2) When I'm President (Extreme)
3) Gone With My Wind (Dead Kennedys)
4) I Don't Want A Bunny Wunny (Tom Paxton)


----------



## Open Book

THEM: Songs about a President, or Presidents.

1) Harry Truman (Chicago)
2) When I'm President (Extreme)
3) Gone With My Wind (Dead Kennedys)
4) I Don't Want A Bunny Wunny (Tom Paxton)
5) Lincoln, Lincoln (traditional kids' song)


----------



## Starving Wolf

THEM: Songs about a President, or Presidents.

1) Harry Truman (Chicago)
2) When I'm President (Extreme)
3) Gone With My Wind (Dead Kennedys)
4) I Don't Want A Bunny Wunny (Tom Paxton)
5) Lincoln, Lincoln (traditional kids' song)
6) Abraham, Martin and John (Dion)


----------



## Rogerx

THEM: Songs about a President, or Presidents.

1) Harry Truman (Chicago)
2) When I'm President (Extreme)
3) Gone With My Wind (Dead Kennedys)
4) I Don't Want A Bunny Wunny (Tom Paxton)
5) Lincoln, Lincoln (traditional kids' song)
6) Abraham, Martin and John (Dion)
7) Let's Impeach the President ( Neil Young)


----------



## Starving Wolf

THEM: Songs about a President, or Presidents.

1) Harry Truman (Chicago)
2) When I'm President (Extreme)
3) Gone With My Wind (Dead Kennedys)
4) I Don't Want A Bunny Wunny (Tom Paxton)
5) Lincoln, Lincoln (traditional kids' song)
6) Abraham, Martin and John (Dion)
7) Let's Impeach the President ( Neil Young)
8) My Hero, Mr. President (Paula Cole)


----------



## Rogerx

THEM: Songs about a President, or Presidents.

1) Harry Truman (Chicago)
2) When I'm President (Extreme)
3) Gone With My Wind (Dead Kennedys)
4) I Don't Want A Bunny Wunny (Tom Paxton)
5) Lincoln, Lincoln (traditional kids' song)
6) Abraham, Martin and John (Dion)
7) Let's Impeach the President ( Neil Young)
8) My Hero, Mr. President (Paula Cole)
9) Mr.President (Have Pity On The Working Man) ( Randy Newman )


----------



## Art Rock

THEM: Songs about a President, or Presidents.

1) Harry Truman (Chicago)
2) When I'm President (Extreme)
3) Gone With My Wind (Dead Kennedys)
4) I Don't Want A Bunny Wunny (Tom Paxton)
5) Lincoln, Lincoln (traditional kids' song)
6) Abraham, Martin and John (Dion)
7) Let's Impeach the President ( Neil Young)
8) My Hero, Mr. President (Paula Cole)
9) Mr.President (Have Pity On The Working Man) ( Randy Newman )
10) Elected (Alice Cooper)


New theme up for grabs.


----------



## Rogerx

If done before, forget it then
( I could only find animal in zodiac singes)
New theme: Songs with word animal(s) in tittle.


1) Animal Crackers in my soup ( Shirley Temple)


----------



## poodlebites

New theme: Songs with word animal(s) in tittle.


1) Animal Crackers in my soup ( Shirley Temple)
2) Animal Language (Lou Reed)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Songs with word animal(s) in tittle.


1) Animal Crackers in my soup ( Shirley Temple)
2) Animal Language (Lou Reed)
3) Animal instinct (Cranberries)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Songs with word animal(s) in tittle.


1) Animal Crackers in my soup ( Shirley Temple)
2) Animal Language (Lou Reed)
3) Animal instinct (Cranberries)
4) Animal (Def Leppard)


----------



## poodlebites

New theme: Songs with word animal(s) in tittle.


1) Animal Crackers in my soup ( Shirley Temple)
2) Animal Language (Lou Reed)
3) Animal instinct (Cranberries)
4) Animal (Def Leppard)
5) Call Me Animal (MC5)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Songs with word animal(s) in tittle.


1) Animal Crackers in my soup ( Shirley Temple)
2) Animal Language (Lou Reed)
3) Animal instinct (Cranberries)
4) Animal (Def Leppard)
5) Call Me Animal (MC5)
6) Animal Nitrate (Suede)


----------



## bharbeke

New theme: Songs with word animal(s) in tittle.


1) Animal Crackers in my soup ( Shirley Temple)
2) Animal Language (Lou Reed)
3) Animal instinct (Cranberries)
4) Animal (Def Leppard)
5) Call Me Animal (MC5)
6) Animal Nitrate (Suede)
7) I'm an Animal (KISS)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs with word animal(s) in tittle.


1) Animal Crackers in my soup ( Shirley Temple)
2) Animal Language (Lou Reed)
3) Animal instinct (Cranberries)
4) Animal (Def Leppard)
5) Call Me Animal (MC5)
6) Animal Nitrate (Suede)
7) I'm an Animal (KISS)
8) Animals in the Zoo ( The Kinks)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Songs with word animal(s) in tittle.


1) Animal Crackers in my soup ( Shirley Temple)
2) Animal Language (Lou Reed)
3) Animal instinct (Cranberries)
4) Animal (Def Leppard)
5) Call Me Animal (MC5)
6) Animal Nitrate (Suede)
7) I'm an Animal (KISS)
8) Animals in the Zoo ( The Kinks)
9) Carnival of the Animals (Earth and Fire)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs with word animal(s) in tittle.


1) Animal Crackers in my soup ( Shirley Temple)
2) Animal Language (Lou Reed)
3) Animal instinct (Cranberries)
4) Animal (Def Leppard)
5) Call Me Animal (MC5)
6) Animal Nitrate (Suede)
7) I'm an Animal (KISS)
8) Animals in the Zoo ( The Kinks)
9) Carnival of the Animals (Earth and Fire)
10)Talk To The Animals ( Cast of Doctor Dolittle)

New theme up for grabs.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Songs with word tomorrow in title.

1) Tomorrow Started (Talk Talk)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs with word tomorrow in title.

1) Tomorrow Started (Talk Talk)
2) Take Me To Tomorrow ( John Denver)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Songs with word tomorrow in title.

1) Tomorrow Started (Talk Talk)
2) Take Me To Tomorrow ( John Denver)
3) Tomorrow's Dream (Black Sabbath)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Songs with word tomorrow in title.

1) Tomorrow Started (Talk Talk)
2) Take Me To Tomorrow ( John Denver)
3) Tomorrow's Dream (Black Sabbath)
4) Tomorrow Never Knows (Beatles)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Songs with word tomorrow in title.

1) Tomorrow Started (Talk Talk)
2) Take Me To Tomorrow ( John Denver)
3) Tomorrow's Dream (Black Sabbath)
4) Tomorrow Never Knows (Beatles)
5) Maybe Tomorrow Maybe Tonight (Earth and Fire)

A dutch 70s band that should have had an international career.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs with word tomorrow in title.

1) Tomorrow Started (Talk Talk)
2) Take Me To Tomorrow ( John Denver)
3) Tomorrow's Dream (Black Sabbath)
4) Tomorrow Never Knows (Beatles)
5) Maybe Tomorrow Maybe Tonight (Earth and Fire)
6) A Better Tomorrow ( Wu-Tang Clan)


----------



## poodlebites

New theme: Songs with word tomorrow in title.

1) Tomorrow Started (Talk Talk)
2) Take Me To Tomorrow (John Denver)
3) Tomorrow's Dream (Black Sabbath)
4) Tomorrow Never Knows (Beatles)
5) Maybe Tomorrow Maybe Tonight (Earth and Fire)
6) A Better Tomorrow (Wu-Tang Clan)
7) Today Your Love, Tomorrow The World (The Ramones)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs with word tomorrow in title.

1) Tomorrow Started (Talk Talk)
2) Take Me To Tomorrow (John Denver)
3) Tomorrow's Dream (Black Sabbath)
4) Tomorrow Never Knows (Beatles)
5) Maybe Tomorrow Maybe Tonight (Earth and Fire)
6) A Better Tomorrow (Wu-Tang Clan)
7) Today Your Love, Tomorrow The World (The Ramones)
8) Dance Like There's No Tomorrow ( Paula Abdul)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Songs with word tomorrow in title.

1) Tomorrow Started (Talk Talk)
2) Take Me To Tomorrow (John Denver)
3) Tomorrow's Dream (Black Sabbath)
4) Tomorrow Never Knows (Beatles)
5) Maybe Tomorrow Maybe Tonight (Earth and Fire)
6) A Better Tomorrow (Wu-Tang Clan)
7) Today Your Love, Tomorrow The World (The Ramones)
8) Dance Like There's No Tomorrow ( Paula Abdul)
9) Tomorrow People (Ziggy Marley)


----------



## bharbeke

New theme: Songs with word tomorrow in title.

1) Tomorrow Started (Talk Talk)
2) Take Me To Tomorrow (John Denver)
3) Tomorrow's Dream (Black Sabbath)
4) Tomorrow Never Knows (Beatles)
5) Maybe Tomorrow Maybe Tonight (Earth and Fire)
6) A Better Tomorrow (Wu-Tang Clan)
7) Today Your Love, Tomorrow The World (The Ramones)
8) Dance Like There's No Tomorrow ( Paula Abdul)
9) Tomorrow People (Ziggy Marley)
10) Tomorrow (Chris Young)

That theme has potential to be done again for sure.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs with word tomorrow in title.

1) Tomorrow Started (Talk Talk)
2) Take Me To Tomorrow (John Denver)
3) Tomorrow's Dream (Black Sabbath)
4) Tomorrow Never Knows (Beatles)
5) Maybe Tomorrow Maybe Tonight (Earth and Fire)
6) A Better Tomorrow (Wu-Tang Clan)
7) Today Your Love, Tomorrow The World (The Ramones)
8) Dance Like There's No Tomorrow ( Paula Abdul)
9) Tomorrow People (Ziggy Marley)
10) There's No Tomorrow ( Elton John & Leon Russell)


----------



## Art Rock

Too late.........................................


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs with word yesterday in title.

1) Yesterday Mann ( Chris Andrews )


----------



## bharbeke

New theme:

Since a lot of things are closed right now, let's have some songs about things that are open or have some variant of "open" in the title.

1) Open Arms (Journey)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme:

Since a lot of things are closed right now, let's have some songs about things that are open or have some variant of "open" in the title.

1) Open Arms (Journey)
2) Open Your Heart (Human League)


----------



## Rogerx

So we have two open now.

New theme:

Since a lot of things are closed right now, let's have some songs about things that are open or have some variant of "open" in the title.

1) Open Arms (Journey)
2) Open Your Heart (Human League)
3) Open All Night ( Bruce Springsteen)


----------



## Art Rock

No, we have this one open. Bharbeke posted the tenth of the previous theme just before you did, so it's Bharbeke's theme next.


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme:

Since a lot of things are closed right now, let's have some songs about things that are open or have some variant of "open" in the title.

1) Open Arms (Journey)
2) Open Your Heart (Human League)
3) Open All Night ( Bruce Springsteen)
4) Into The Great Wide Open (Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme:

Since a lot of things are closed right now, let's have some songs about things that are open or have some variant of "open" in the title.

1) Open Arms (Journey)
2) Open Your Heart (Human League)
3) Open All Night ( Bruce Springsteen)
4) Into The Great Wide Open (Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers)
5) Open Letter to a Landlord (Living Colour)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme:

Since a lot of things are closed right now, let's have some songs about things that are open or have some variant of "open" in the title.

1) Open Arms (Journey)
2) Open Your Heart (Human League)
3) Open All Night ( Bruce Springsteen)
4) Into The Great Wide Open (Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers)
5) Open Letter to a Landlord (Living Colour)
6) Wide Open Spaces (Dixie Chicks)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme:

Since a lot of things are closed right now, let's have some songs about things that are open or have some variant of "open" in the title.

1) Open Arms (Journey)
2) Open Your Heart (Human League)
3) Open All Night ( Bruce Springsteen)
4) Into The Great Wide Open (Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers)
5) Open Letter to a Landlord (Living Colour)
6) Wide Open Spaces (Dixie Chicks)
7) Open Your Heart (Madonna)


----------



## pianozach

New theme:

Since a lot of things are closed right now, let's have some songs about things that are open or have some variant of "open" in the title.

1) Open Arms (Journey)
2) Open Your Heart (Human League)
3) Open All Night (Bruce Springsteen)
4) Into The Great Wide Open (Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers)
5) Open Letter to a Landlord (Living Colour)
6) Wide Open Spaces (Dixie Chicks)
7) Open Your Heart (Madonna)
8) Open Your Eyes (Yes)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme:

Since a lot of things are closed right now, let's have some songs about things that are open or have some variant of "open" in the title.

1) Open Arms (Journey)
2) Open Your Heart (Human League)
3) Open All Night (Bruce Springsteen)
4) Into The Great Wide Open (Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers)
5) Open Letter to a Landlord (Living Colour)
6) Wide Open Spaces (Dixie Chicks)
7) Open Your Heart (Madonna)
8) Open Your Eyes (Yes)
9) Your Eyes Open (Keane)


----------



## pianozach

New theme:

Since a lot of things are closed right now, let's have some songs about things that are open or have some variant of "open" in the title.

1) Open Arms (Journey)
2) Open Your Heart (Human League)
3) Open All Night (Bruce Springsteen)
4) Into The Great Wide Open (Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers)
5) Open Letter to a Landlord (Living Colour)
6) Wide Open Spaces (Dixie Chicks)
7) Open Your Heart (Madonna)
8) Open Your Eyes (Yes)
9) Your Eyes Open (Keane)
10) Another Op'nin', Another Show from Kiss Me Kate (Cole Porter)


----------



## pianozach

New Theme: Song with a cleaning or kitchen utensil in the title

1) Rag Mop (The Ames Brothers)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New Theme: Song with a cleaning or kitchen utensil in the title

1) Rag Mop (The Ames Brothers)
2) Dust My Broom (Elmore James)


----------



## bharbeke

New Theme: Song with a cleaning or kitchen utensil in the title

1) Rag Mop (The Ames Brothers)
2) Dust My Broom (Elmore James)
3) Spoonman (Soundgarden)


----------



## Room2201974

New Theme: Song with a cleaning or kitchen utensil in the title

1) Rag Mop (The Ames Brothers)
2) Dust My Broom (Elmore James)
3) Spoonman (Soundgarden)
4) Spoonful (Cream)


----------



## Starving Wolf

We've used kitchen as a theme before. Here are the disqualified songs from that list.

1) The Knife (Genesis)
2) Cup of Coffee (Garbage)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Song with a cleaning or kitchen utensil in the title

See Post 4560 for disqualified list.

1) Rag Mop (The Ames Brothers)
2) Dust My Broom (Elmore James)
3) Spoonman (Soundgarden)
4) Spoonful (Cream)
5) A Spoonful of Sugar (Julie Andrews)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Song with a cleaning or kitchen utensil in the title

See Post 4560 for disqualified list.

1) Rag Mop (The Ames Brothers)
2) Dust My Broom (Elmore James)
3) Spoonman (Soundgarden)
4) Spoonful (Cream)
5) A Spoonful of Sugar (Julie Andrews)
6) Stupid Mop ( Pearl Jam)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Song with a cleaning or kitchen utensil in the title

See Post 4560 for disqualified list.

1) Rag Mop (The Ames Brothers)
2) Dust My Broom (Elmore James)
3) Spoonman (Soundgarden)
4) Spoonful (Cream)
5) A Spoonful of Sugar (Julie Andrews)
6) Stupid Mop ( Pearl Jam)
7) Mack The Knife (Bobby Darin)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Song with a cleaning or kitchen utensil in the title

See Post 4560 for disqualified list.

1) Rag Mop (The Ames Brothers)
2) Dust My Broom (Elmore James)
3) Spoonman (Soundgarden)
4) Spoonful (Cream)
5) A Spoonful of Sugar (Julie Andrews)
6) Stupid Mop ( Pearl Jam)
7) Mack The Knife (Bobby Darin)
8) A Little Bit of Soap ( De La Soul)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme: Song with a cleaning or kitchen utensil in the title

See Post 4560 for disqualified list.

1) Rag Mop (The Ames Brothers)
2) Dust My Broom (Elmore James)
3) Spoonman (Soundgarden)
4) Spoonful (Cream)
5) A Spoonful of Sugar (Julie Andrews)
6) Stupid Mop ( Pearl Jam)
7) Mack The Knife (Bobby Darin)
8) A Little Bit of Soap ( De La Soul)
9) Six Blade Knife (Dire Straits)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Song with a cleaning or kitchen utensil in the title

See Post 4560 for disqualified list.

1) Rag Mop (The Ames Brothers)
2) Dust My Broom (Elmore James)
3) Spoonman (Soundgarden)
4) Spoonful (Cream)
5) A Spoonful of Sugar (Julie Andrews)
6) Stupid Mop ( Pearl Jam)
7) Mack The Knife (Bobby Darin)
8) A Little Bit of Soap ( De La Soul)
9) Six Blade Knife (Dire Straits)
10) Cuts Like A Knife ( Bryan Adams)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs with word yesterday in title.

1) Yesterday Mann ( Chris Andrews )


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Songs with word yesterday in title.

1) Yesterday Man (Chris Andrews)
2) Yesterday when I was young (Charles Aznavour)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Songs with word yesterday in title.

1) Yesterday Man (Chris Andrews)
2) Yesterday when I was young (Charles Aznavour)
3) Yesterday (Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs with word yesterday in title.

1) Yesterday Man (Chris Andrews)
2) Yesterday when I was young (Charles Aznavour)
3) Yesterday (Beatles)
4) If Only It Were Yesterday ( Harry Belafonte )


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Songs with word yesterday in title.

1) Yesterday Man (Chris Andrews)
2) Yesterday when I was young (Charles Aznavour)
3) Yesterday (Beatles)
4) If Only It Were Yesterday ( Harry Belafonte )
5) Yesterday once more (Carpenters)


----------



## bharbeke

New theme: Songs with word yesterday in title.

1) Yesterday Man (Chris Andrews)
2) Yesterday when I was young (Charles Aznavour)
3) Yesterday (Beatles)
4) If Only It Were Yesterday ( Harry Belafonte )
5) Yesterday once more (Carpenters)
6) That Was Yesterday (Wynonna)

Editorial comment: Wynonna's Tell Me Why album, which contains That Was Yesterday, is one of the finest all-around country/rock albums.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs with word yesterday in title.

1) Yesterday Man (Chris Andrews)
2) Yesterday when I was young (Charles Aznavour)
3) Yesterday (Beatles)
4) If Only It Were Yesterday ( Harry Belafonte )
5) Yesterday once more (Carpenters)
6) That Was Yesterday (Wynonna)
7) Yester-Me, Yester-You, Yesterday( Patti Page)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Songs with word yesterday in title.

1) Yesterday Man (Chris Andrews)
2) Yesterday when I was young (Charles Aznavour)
3) Yesterday (Beatles)
4) If Only It Were Yesterday ( Harry Belafonte )
5) Yesterday once more (Carpenters)
6) That Was Yesterday (Wynonna)
7) Yester-Me, Yester-You, Yesterday( Patti Page)
8) Only yesterday (Carpenters)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: Songs with word yesterday in title.

1) Yesterday Man (Chris Andrews)
2) Yesterday when I was young (Charles Aznavour)
3) Yesterday (Beatles)
4) If Only It Were Yesterday ( Harry Belafonte )
5) Yesterday once more (Carpenters)
6) That Was Yesterday (Wynonna)
7) Yester-Me, Yester-You, Yesterday( Patti Page)
8) Only yesterday (Carpenters)
9) Yesterday's Gone (Chad & Jeremy)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Songs with word yesterday in title.

1) Yesterday Man (Chris Andrews)
2) Yesterday when I was young (Charles Aznavour)
3) Yesterday (Beatles)
4) If Only It Were Yesterday (Harry Belafonte )
5) Yesterday once more (Carpenters)
6) That Was Yesterday (Wynonna)
7) Yester-Me, Yester-You, Yesterday (Patti Page)
8) Only yesterday (Carpenters)
9) Yesterday's Gone (Chad & Jeremy)
10) A New Day Yesterday (Jethro Tull)


----------



## pianozach

New Theme Songs with freak, geek, or weak in the title

1) Freak Parade (Todd Rundgren's Utopia)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme Songs with freak, geek, or weak in the title

1) Freak Parade (Todd Rundgren's Utopia)
2) Freakshow (Ani Difranco)


----------



## Room2201974

New Theme Songs with freak, geek, or weak in the title

1) Freak Parade (Todd Rundgren's Utopia)
2) Freakshow (Ani Difranco)
3) Hungry Freaks, Daddy (Frank Zappa)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme Songs with freak, geek, or weak in the title

1) Freak Parade (Todd Rundgren's Utopia)
2) Freakshow (Ani Difranco)
3) Hungry Freaks, Daddy (Frank Zappa)
4) Superfreak (Rick James)


----------



## bharbeke

New Theme Songs with freak, geek, or weak in the title

1) Freak Parade (Todd Rundgren's Utopia)
2) Freakshow (Ani Difranco)
3) Hungry Freaks, Daddy (Frank Zappa)
4) Superfreak (Rick James)
5) Johnny Cash Junkie (Buck Owens Freak) (Brooks & Dunn)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme Songs with freak, geek, or weak in the title

1) Freak Parade (Todd Rundgren's Utopia)
2) Freakshow (Ani Difranco)
3) Hungry Freaks, Daddy (Frank Zappa)
4) Superfreak (Rick James)
5) Johnny Cash Junkie (Buck Owens Freak) (Brooks & Dunn)
6) Freaks Come Out At Night (Whodini)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme Songs with freak, geek, or weak in the title

1) Freak Parade (Todd Rundgren's Utopia)
2) Freakshow (Ani Difranco)
3) Hungry Freaks, Daddy (Frank Zappa)
4) Superfreak (Rick James)
5) Johnny Cash Junkie (Buck Owens Freak) (Brooks & Dunn)
6) Freaks Come Out At Night (Whodini)
7) Weak in the presence of beauty (Alison Moyet)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme Songs with freak, geek, or weak in the title

1) Freak Parade (Todd Rundgren's Utopia)
2) Freakshow (Ani Difranco)
3) Hungry Freaks, Daddy (Frank Zappa)
4) Superfreak (Rick James)
5) Johnny Cash Junkie (Buck Owens Freak) (Brooks & Dunn)
6) Freaks Come Out At Night (Whodini)
7) Weak in the presence of beauty (Alison Moyet)
8) Le Freak (Chic)


----------



## poetic

Starving Wolf said:


> New Theme Songs with freak, geek, or weak in the title
> 
> 1) Freak Parade (Todd Rundgren's Utopia)
> 2) Freakshow (Ani Difranco)
> 3) Hungry Freaks, Daddy (Frank Zappa)
> 4) Superfreak (Rick James)
> 5) Johnny Cash Junkie (Buck Owens Freak) (Brooks & Dunn)
> 6) Freaks Come Out At Night (Whodini)
> 7) Weak in the presence of beauty (Alison Moyet)
> 8) Le Freak (Chic)


9) Creep (Radiohead)


----------



## pianozach

_Yeah, "Creep"'ll do.
_
New Theme Songs with freak, geek, or weak in the title

1) Freak Parade (Todd Rundgren's Utopia)
2) Freakshow (Ani Difranco)
3) Hungry Freaks, Daddy (Frank Zappa)
4) Superfreak (Rick James)
5) Johnny Cash Junkie (Buck Owens Freak) (Brooks & Dunn)
6) Freaks Come Out At Night (Whodini)
7) Weak in the presence of beauty (Alison Moyet)
8) Le Freak (Chic)
9) Creep (Radiohead)
10) Beautiful Freak (Janet Robin)






Honestly, one of my all-time favorite local singer-songwriters. Toured with Lindsay Buckingham.


----------



## pianozach

THEME: INSECTS

1) Buzzin' Fly (Tim Buckley)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

THEME: INSECTS

1) Buzzin' Fly (Tim Buckley)
2) Cricket (Collie Ryan)


----------



## Starving Wolf

THEME: INSECTS

1) Buzzin' Fly (Tim Buckley)
2) Cricket (Collie Ryan)
3) Fly On The Wall (XTC)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

THEME: INSECTS

1) Buzzin' Fly (Tim Buckley)
2) Cricket (Collie Ryan)
3) Fly On The Wall (XTC)
4) Locust (Machine Head)


----------



## Starving Wolf

THEME: INSECTS

1) Buzzin' Fly (Tim Buckley)
2) Cricket (Collie Ryan)
3) Fly On The Wall (XTC)
4) Locust (Machine Head)
5) Ants Marching (Dave Matthews Band)


----------



## Room2201974

THEME: INSECTS

1) Buzzin' Fly (Tim Buckley)
2) Cricket (Collie Ryan)
3) Fly On The Wall (XTC)
4) Locust (Machine Head)
5) Ants Marching (Dave Matthews Band)
6) The Spider and The Fly (Stones)


----------



## Starving Wolf

THEME: INSECTS

1) Buzzin' Fly (Tim Buckley)
2) Cricket (Collie Ryan)
3) Fly On The Wall (XTC)
4) Locust (Machine Head)
5) Ants Marching (Dave Matthews Band)
6) The Spider and The Fly (Stones)
7) Spanish Flea (Herb Alpert & The Tijuana Brass)


----------



## Open Book

THEME: INSECTS

1) Buzzin' Fly (Tim Buckley)
2) Cricket (Collie Ryan)
3) Fly On The Wall (XTC)
4) Locust (Machine Head)
5) Ants Marching (Dave Matthews Band)
6) The Spider and The Fly (Stones)
7) Spanish Flea (Herb Alpert & The Tijuana Brass)
8) The Birds and the Bees (Jewel Akens)


----------



## pianozach

THEME: INSECTS

1) Buzzin' Fly (Tim Buckley)
2) Cricket (Collie Ryan)
3) Fly On The Wall (XTC)
4) Locust (Machine Head)
5) Ants Marching (Dave Matthews Band)
6) The Spider and The Fly (Stones)
7) Spanish Flea (Herb Alpert & The Tijuana Brass)
8) The Birds and the Bees (Jewel Akens)
9) Moths (Jethro Tull)


----------



## poetic

pianozach said:


> THEME: INSECTS
> 
> 1) Buzzin' Fly (Tim Buckley)
> 2) Cricket (Collie Ryan)
> 3) Fly On The Wall (XTC)
> 4) Locust (Machine Head)
> 5) Ants Marching (Dave Matthews Band)
> 6) The Spider and The Fly (Stones)
> 7) Spanish Flea (Herb Alpert & The Tijuana Brass)
> 8) The Birds and the Bees (Jewel Akens)
> 9) Moths (Jethro Tull)


Ants in my pants (pink fong)

Theme: Muhammad (pbuh)

1) Peace be upon you (Maher Zain)


----------



## Rogerx

To controversial, I pass.


----------



## pianozach

Mmmm . . . can't think of any Muhammad songs . . . . 

I thought that, in 'orthodox' Islam, vocals and instruments were forbidden to happen simultaneously. That would severely limit our choices of known music.


----------



## Rogerx

I suggest we name a new theme, is's to religious. 
We can make make one like religious in general.


----------



## pianozach

Rogerx said:


> I suggest we name a new theme, is's to religious.
> We can make make one like religious in general.


Eww. Songs about being religious.


----------



## Rogerx

pianozach said:


> Eww. Songs about being religious.


I mean like: in very general

1) Losing my religion ( R.E.M)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs to do with religion.

1) Losing my religion ( R.E.M)
2) He's Alive (Don Francisco)


----------



## poodlebites

New theme: songs to do with religion.

1) Losing my religion (R.E.M)
2) He's Alive (Don Francisco)
3) Bad Religion (Bad Religion)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs to do with religion.

1) Losing my religion (R.E.M)
2) He's Alive (Don Francisco)
3) Bad Religion (Bad Religion)
4) Sexual Religion (Rod Stewart)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs to do with religion.

1) Losing my religion (R.E.M)
2) He's Alive (Don Francisco)
3) Bad Religion (Bad Religion)
4) Sexual Religion (Rod Stewart)
5) My Sweet Lord (George Harrison)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: songs to do with religion.

1) Losing my religion (R.E.M)
2) He's Alive (Don Francisco)
3) Bad Religion (Bad Religion)
4) Sexual Religion (Rod Stewart)
5) My Sweet Lord (George Harrison)
6) Sex and Religion (Steve Vai)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: songs to do with religion.

1) Losing my religion (R.E.M)
2) He's Alive (Don Francisco)
3) Bad Religion (Bad Religion)
4) Sexual Religion (Rod Stewart)
5) My Sweet Lord (George Harrison)
6) Sex and Religion (Steve Vai)
7) Come Home (Cardinal Pell) Tim Minchin


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs to do with religion.

1) Losing my religion (R.E.M)
2) He's Alive (Don Francisco)
3) Bad Religion (Bad Religion)
4) Sexual Religion (Rod Stewart)
5) My Sweet Lord (George Harrison)
6) Sex and Religion (Steve Vai)
7) Come Home (Cardinal Pell) Tim Minchin
8) Spirit in the Sky (Norman Greenbaum)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs to do with religion.

1) Losing my religion (R.E.M)
2) He's Alive (Don Francisco)
3) Bad Religion (Bad Religion)
4) Sexual Religion (Rod Stewart)
5) My Sweet Lord (George Harrison)
6) Sex and Religion (Steve Vai)
7) Come Home (Cardinal Pell) Tim Minchin
8) Spirit in the Sky (Norman Greenbaum)
9) Om (Moody Blues)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs to do with religion.

1) Losing my religion (R.E.M)
2) He's Alive (Don Francisco)
3) Bad Religion (Bad Religion)
4) Sexual Religion (Rod Stewart)
5) My Sweet Lord (George Harrison)
6) Sex and Religion (Steve Vai)
7) Come Home (Cardinal Pell) Tim Minchin
8) Spirit in the Sky (Norman Greenbaum)
9) Om (Moody Blues)
10) Livin' on a Prayer ( Bon Jovi) 

Anyone a brilliant idea?


----------



## Starving Wolf

Not really, but here's one that probably resonates with a lot of folks right now. 

New theme: hiding or shelter, preferably in title. Word variants (e.g. hide, hiding, hidden, etc) are acceptable.

1) Shelter From The Storm (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: hiding or shelter, preferably in title. Word variants (e.g. hide, hiding, hidden, etc) are acceptable.

1) Shelter From The Storm (Bob Dylan)
2) In Hiding ( Pearl Jam)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: hiding or shelter, preferably in title. Word variants (e.g. hide, hiding, hidden, etc) are acceptable.

1) Shelter From The Storm (Bob Dylan)
2) In Hiding ( Pearl Jam)
3) You've Got To Hide Your Love Away (Beatles)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: hiding or shelter, preferably in title. Word variants (e.g. hide, hiding, hidden, etc) are acceptable.

1) Shelter From The Storm (Bob Dylan)
2) In Hiding ( Pearl Jam)
3) You've Got To Hide Your Love Away (Beatles)
4) Pale Shelter (Tears for Fears)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: hiding or shelter, preferably in title. Word variants (e.g. hide, hiding, hidden, etc) are acceptable.

1) Shelter From The Storm (Bob Dylan)
2) In Hiding ( Pearl Jam)
3) You've Got To Hide Your Love Away (Beatles)
4) Pale Shelter (Tears for Fears)
5) The Shelter of Your Arms( Sammy Davis! Jr.)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Isn't #5 a cover of #1?


----------



## Art Rock

Starving Wolf said:


> Isn't #5 a cover of #1?


Indeed. New #5 please.


----------



## Rogerx

Done.


To avoid misunderstandings i changed it .


----------



## poetic

yeah sorry guys


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: hiding or shelter, preferably in title. Word variants (e.g. hide, hiding, hidden, etc) are acceptable.

1) Shelter From The Storm (Bob Dylan)
2) In Hiding ( Pearl Jam)
3) You've Got To Hide Your Love Away (Beatles)
4) Pale Shelter (Tears for Fears)
5) The Shelter of Your Arms (Sammy Davis Jr.)
6) Hide and Seek (Imogen Heap)


----------



## Art Rock

poetic said:


> yeah sorry guys


No problem. It might be a good idea to check out the rules and suggestions (link).


----------



## bharbeke

New theme: hiding or shelter, preferably in title. Word variants (e.g. hide, hiding, hidden, etc) are acceptable.

1) Shelter From The Storm (Bob Dylan)
2) In Hiding ( Pearl Jam)
3) You've Got To Hide Your Love Away (Beatles)
4) Pale Shelter (Tears for Fears)
5) The Shelter of Your Arms (Sammy Davis Jr.)
6) Hide and Seek (Imogen Heap)
7) Gimme Shelter (Rolling Stones)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: hiding or shelter, preferably in title. Word variants (e.g. hide, hiding, hidden, etc) are acceptable.

1) Shelter From The Storm (Bob Dylan)
2) In Hiding ( Pearl Jam)
3) You've Got To Hide Your Love Away (Beatles)
4) Pale Shelter (Tears for Fears)
5) The Shelter of Your Arms (Sammy Davis Jr.)
6) Hide and Seek (Imogen Heap)
7) Gimme Shelter (Rolling Stones)
8) She Sells Sanctuary (The Cult)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: hiding or shelter, preferably in title. Word variants (e.g. hide, hiding, hidden, etc) are acceptable.

1) Shelter From The Storm (Bob Dylan)
2) In Hiding ( Pearl Jam)
3) You've Got To Hide Your Love Away (Beatles)
4) Pale Shelter (Tears for Fears)
5) The Shelter of Your Arms (Sammy Davis Jr.)
6) Hide and Seek (Imogen Heap)
7) Gimme Shelter (Rolling Stones)
8) She Sells Sanctuary (The Cult) 
9) Run For Cover (Basia)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: hiding or shelter, preferably in title. Word variants (e.g. hide, hiding, hidden, etc) are acceptable.

1) Shelter From The Storm (Bob Dylan)
2) In Hiding ( Pearl Jam)
3) You've Got To Hide Your Love Away (Beatles)
4) Pale Shelter (Tears for Fears)
5) The Shelter of Your Arms (Sammy Davis Jr.)
6) Hide and Seek (Imogen Heap)
7) Gimme Shelter (Rolling Stones)
8) She Sells Sanctuary (The Cult)
9) Run For Cover (Basia)
10) I Found A Hiding Place (Bill Monroe)

New Theme : Song titles that feature a type of dance

1) Waltz Of The Tennis Players ( Fraser & Debolt )


----------



## pianozach

Theme just used a week ago

Already used:



Dulova Harps On said:


> New Theme : Song titles that feature a type of dance
> 
> 1) Waltz Of The Tennis Players ( Fraser & Debolt )


New Theme: Songs named for a specific dance

_1) The Varsity Drag (Penny Singleton)
2) It Takes Two To Tango (Richard Myhill)
3) Twist and Shout (The Beatles)
4) Gorilla Time (The Young Fresh Fellows)
5) Take this Waltz (Leonard Cohen)
6) The Last Waltz( Engelbert Humperdinck)
7) Do the Strand (Roxy Music)
8) Bobo Boogaloo (Kid Congo Powers & The Pink Monkey Birds
9) Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy ( Andrew Sisters)
10) The Be-Bop Tango (Frank Zappa)_


----------



## Open Book

New Theme : Song titles that feature a type of dance
Post #4626 has exclusions

1) Waltz Of The Tennis Players ( Fraser & Debolt )
2) Twist Along (Chubby Checker)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme : Song titles that feature a type of dance
Post #4626 has exclusions

1) Waltz Of The Tennis Players ( Fraser & Debolt )
2) Twist Along (Chubby Checker)
3) The Loco-motion (Little Eva)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme : Song titles that feature a type of dance
Post #4626 has exclusions

1) Waltz Of The Tennis Players ( Fraser & Debolt )
2) Twist Along (Chubby Checker)
3) The Loco-motion (Little Eva)
4) Bossa nova baby ( Elvis Presley )


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme : Song titles that feature a type of dance
Post #4626 has exclusions

1) Waltz Of The Tennis Players ( Fraser & Debolt )
2) Twist Along (Chubby Checker)
3) The Loco-motion (Little Eva)
4) Bossa nova baby ( Elvis Presley )
5) The Hustle (Van McCoy)


----------



## Open Book

New Theme : Song titles that feature a type of dance
Post #4626 has exclusions

1) Waltz Of The Tennis Players ( Fraser & Debolt )
2) Twist Along (Chubby Checker)
3) The Loco-motion (Little Eva)
4) Bossa nova baby ( Elvis Presley )
5) The Hustle (Van McCoy)
6) Spanish Two Step (Merle Haggard)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme : Song titles that feature a type of dance
Post #4626 has exclusions

1) Waltz Of The Tennis Players ( Fraser & Debolt )
2) Twist Along (Chubby Checker)
3) The Loco-motion (Little Eva)
4) Bossa nova baby ( Elvis Presley )
5) The Hustle (Van McCoy)
6) Spanish Two Step (Merle Haggard)
7) Samba Pa Ti ( Santana)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme : Song titles that feature a type of dance
Post #4626 has exclusions

1) Waltz Of The Tennis Players ( Fraser & Debolt )
2) Twist Along (Chubby Checker)
3) The Loco-motion (Little Eva)
4) Bossa nova baby ( Elvis Presley )
5) The Hustle (Van McCoy)
6) Spanish Two Step (Merle Haggard)
7) Samba Pa Ti ( Santana)
8) Tango d'amor (Vicky Leandros)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme : Song titles that feature a type of dance
Post #4626 has exclusions

1) Waltz Of The Tennis Players ( Fraser & Debolt )
2) Twist Along (Chubby Checker)
3) The Loco-motion (Little Eva)
4) Bossa nova baby ( Elvis Presley )
5) The Hustle (Van McCoy)
6) Spanish Two Step (Merle Haggard)
7) Samba Pa Ti ( Santana)
8) Tango d'amor (Vicky Leandros)
9) Tea room Tango ( Wim Sonneveld) (I assume only know by Art Rock an me it's real though.)


----------



## Art Rock

"je hebt me belazerd... je hebt me bedonderd....."


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme : Song titles that feature a type of dance
Post #4626 has exclusions

1) Waltz Of The Tennis Players ( Fraser & Debolt )
2) Twist Along (Chubby Checker)
3) The Loco-motion (Little Eva)
4) Bossa nova baby ( Elvis Presley )
5) The Hustle (Van McCoy)
6) Spanish Two Step (Merle Haggard)
7) Samba Pa Ti ( Santana)
8) Tango d'amor (Vicky Leandros)
9) Tea room Tango ( Wim Sonneveld) 
10) Yes Sir, I can Boogie (Baccara)


----------



## Rogerx

Art Rock said:


> "je hebt me belazerd... je hebt me bedonderd....."


I knew it :lol:..........................


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Four letter words (Don't be dirty), title = one four letter word
PS: words in parentheses count, so Ruby (Don't Take Your Love to Town) is out.

1) Hurt (Johnny Cash)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Four letter words (Don't be dirty), title = one four letter word
PS: words in parentheses count, so Ruby (Don't Take Your Love to Town) is out.

1) Hurt (Johnny Cash)
2) Help ( The Beatles)


----------



## poodlebites

New theme: Four letter words (Don't be dirty), title = one four letter word
PS: words in parentheses count, so Ruby (Don't Take Your Love to Town) is out.

1) Hurt (Johnny Cash)
2) Help ( The Beatles)
3) Jump (Aztec Camera) Yes, the VH song but I like this version much more.


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Four letter words (Don't be dirty), title = one four letter word
PS: words in parentheses count, so Ruby (Don't Take Your Love to Town) is out.

1) Hurt (Johnny Cash)
2) Help ( The Beatles)
3) Jump (Aztec Camera) 
4) Lies (Knickerbockers)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Four letter words (Don't be dirty), title = one four letter word
PS: words in parentheses count, so Ruby (Don't Take Your Love to Town) is out.

1) Hurt (Johnny Cash)
2) Help ( The Beatles)
3) Jump (Aztec Camera)
4) Lies (Knickerbockers)
5) Time ( Pink Floyd)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Four letter words (Don't be dirty), title = one four letter word
PS: words in parentheses count, so Ruby (Don't Take Your Love to Town) is out.

1) Hurt (Johnny Cash)
2) Help ( The Beatles)
3) Jump (Aztec Camera)
4) Lies (Knickerbockers)
5) Time ( Pink Floyd)
6) Lady (Styx)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Four letter words (Don't be dirty), title = one four letter word
PS: words in parentheses count, so Ruby (Don't Take Your Love to Town) is out.

1) Hurt (Johnny Cash)
2) Help ( The Beatles)
3) Jump (Aztec Camera)
4) Lies (Knickerbockers)
5) Time ( Pink Floyd)
6) Lady (Styx)
7) Fire (Arthur Brown)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Four letter words (Don't be dirty), title = one four letter word
PS: words in parentheses count, so Ruby (Don't Take Your Love to Town) is out.

1) Hurt (Johnny Cash)
2) Help ( The Beatles)
3) Jump (Aztec Camera)
4) Lies (Knickerbockers)
5) Time ( Pink Floyd)
6) Lady (Styx)
7) Fire (Arthur Brown)
8) Sing ( The Carpenters)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Four letter words (Don't be dirty), title = one four letter word
PS: words in parentheses count, so Ruby (Don't Take Your Love to Town) is out.

1) Hurt (Johnny Cash)
2) Help ( The Beatles)
3) Jump (Aztec Camera)
4) Lies (Knickerbockers)
5) Time ( Pink Floyd)
6) Lady (Styx)
7) Fire (Arthur Brown)
8) Sing ( The Carpenters)
9) Biko (Peter Gabriel)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Four letter words (Don't be dirty), title = one four letter word
PS: words in parentheses count, so Ruby (Don't Take Your Love to Town) is out.

1) Hurt (Johnny Cash)
2) Help ( The Beatles)
3) Jump (Aztec Camera)
4) Lies (Knickerbockers)
5) Time ( Pink Floyd)
6) Lady (Styx)
7) Fire (Arthur Brown)
8) Sing ( The Carpenters)
9) Biko (Peter Gabriel)
10) Iris (Goo Goo Dolls)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Next theme is up for grabs.


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains the word "up".

1) Up Up Up Up Up Up (Ani Difranco)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains the word "up".

1) Up Up Up Up Up Up (Ani Difranco)
2) Up Up and Away ( Fifth Dimension)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: title contains the word "up".

1) Up Up Up Up Up Up (Ani Difranco)
2) Up Up and Away ( Fifth Dimension)
3) Never Never Gonna Give Ya Up (Barry White)


----------



## bharbeke

New theme: title contains the word "up".

1) Up Up Up Up Up Up (Ani Difranco)
2) Up Up and Away ( Fifth Dimension)
3) Never Never Gonna Give Ya Up (Barry White)
4) Up! (Shania Twain)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: title contains the word "up".

1) Up Up Up Up Up Up (Ani Difranco)
2) Up Up and Away ( Fifth Dimension)
3) Never Never Gonna Give Ya Up (Barry White)
4) Up! (Shania Twain)
5) Hold Your Head Up (Argent)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: title contains the word "up".

1) Up Up Up Up Up Up (Ani Difranco)
2) Up Up and Away ( Fifth Dimension)
3) Never Never Gonna Give Ya Up (Barry White)
4) Up! (Shania Twain)
5) Hold Your Head Up (Argent)
6) She Called Up (Crowded House)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains the word "up".

1) Up Up Up Up Up Up (Ani Difranco)
2) Up Up and Away ( Fifth Dimension)
3) Never Never Gonna Give Ya Up (Barry White)
4) Up! (Shania Twain)
5) Hold Your Head Up (Argent)
6) She Called Up (Crowded House)
7) Up on the Roof ( The Drifters)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains the word "up".

1) Up Up Up Up Up Up (Ani Difranco)
2) Up Up and Away ( Fifth Dimension)
3) Never Never Gonna Give Ya Up (Barry White)
4) Up! (Shania Twain)
5) Hold Your Head Up (Argent)
6) She Called Up (Crowded House)
7) Up on the Roof ( The Drifters)
8) Got To Give It Up (Marvin Gaye)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: title contains the word "up".

1) Up Up Up Up Up Up (Ani Difranco)
2) Up Up and Away ( Fifth Dimension)
3) Never Never Gonna Give Ya Up (Barry White)
4) Up! (Shania Twain)
5) Hold Your Head Up (Argent)
6) She Called Up (Crowded House)
7) Up on the Roof ( The Drifters)
8) Got To Give It Up (Marvin Gaye)
9) Get Up Stand Up (Bob Marley and the Wailers)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains the word "up".

1) Up Up Up Up Up Up (Ani Difranco)
2) Up Up and Away ( Fifth Dimension)
3) Never Never Gonna Give Ya Up (Barry White)
4) Up! (Shania Twain)
5) Hold Your Head Up (Argent)
6) She Called Up (Crowded House)
7) Up on the Roof ( The Drifters)
8) Got To Give It Up (Marvin Gaye)
9) Get Up Stand Up (Bob Marley and the Wailers)
10) Wake me up before you go( George Micheal) 

Please take the next one, I am out now.


----------



## pianozach

New Theme: Songs about children

1) Beautiful Boy (John Lennon)


----------



## Art Rock

We've done a couple of similar themes. Relevant songs used before and disqualified for current theme:

Father, Son (Peter Gabriel)
Father and Son (Cat Stevens)
Father to Son (Queen)
Mother and Child Reunion (Paul Simon)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme: Songs about children
Disqualified songs in post 4660.

1) Beautiful Boy (John Lennon)
2) Cat's in the Cradle (Harry Chapin)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Songs about children
Disqualified songs in post 4660.

1) Beautiful Boy (John Lennon)
2) Cat's in the Cradle (Harry Chapin)
3) God Bless The Child (Blood Sweat & Tears)


----------



## pianozach

New Theme: Songs about children
Disqualified songs in post 4660.

1) Beautiful Boy (John Lennon)
2) Cat's in the Cradle (Harry Chapin)
3) God Bless The Child (Blood Sweat & Tears)
4) (You're) Having My Baby (Paul Anka and Odia Coates)


----------



## Open Book

New Theme: Songs about children
Disqualified songs in post 4660.

1) Beautiful Boy (John Lennon)
2) Cat's in the Cradle (Harry Chapin)
3) God Bless The Child (Blood Sweat & Tears)
4) (You're) Having My Baby (Paul Anka and Odia Coates)
5) Chalkhills and Children (XTC)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme: Songs about children
Disqualified songs in post 4660.

1) Beautiful Boy (John Lennon)
2) Cat's in the Cradle (Harry Chapin)
3) God Bless The Child (Blood Sweat & Tears)
4) (You're) Having My Baby (Paul Anka and Odia Coates)
5) Chalkhills and Children (XTC)
6) In the Ghetto (Elvis Presley)


----------



## Room2201974

New Theme: Songs about children
Disqualified songs in post 4660.

1) Beautiful Boy (John Lennon)
2) Cat's in the Cradle (Harry Chapin)
3) God Bless The Child (Blood Sweat & Tears)
4) (You're) Having My Baby (Paul Anka and Odia Coates)
5) Chalkhills and Children (XTC)
6) In the Ghetto (Elvis Presley)
7) Little Child (Beatles)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New Theme: Songs about children
Disqualified songs in post 4660.

1) Beautiful Boy (John Lennon)
2) Cat's in the Cradle (Harry Chapin)
3) God Bless The Child (Blood Sweat & Tears)
4) (You're) Having My Baby (Paul Anka and Odia Coates)
5) Chalkhills and Children (XTC)
6) In the Ghetto (Elvis Presley)
7) Little Child (Beatles)
8) Children of the Damned (Iron Maiden)


----------



## Open Book

New Theme: Songs about children
Disqualified songs in post 4660.

1) Beautiful Boy (John Lennon)
2) Cat's in the Cradle (Harry Chapin)
3) God Bless The Child (Blood Sweat & Tears)
4) (You're) Having My Baby (Paul Anka and Odia Coates)
5) Chalkhills and Children (XTC)
6) In the Ghetto (Elvis Presley)
7) Little Child (Beatles)
8) Children of the Damned (Iron Maiden)
9) Isn't She Lovely (Stevie Wonder)


----------



## pianozach

New Theme: Songs about children
Disqualified songs in post 4660.

1) Beautiful Boy (John Lennon)
2) Cat's in the Cradle (Harry Chapin)
3) God Bless The Child (Blood Sweat & Tears)
4) (You're) Having My Baby (Paul Anka and Odia Coates)
5) Chalkhills and Children (XTC)
6) In the Ghetto (Elvis Presley)
7) Little Child (Beatles)
8) Children of the Damned (Iron Maiden)
9) Isn't She Lovely (Stevie Wonder)
10) Children and Art from Sunday in the Park with George (Stephen Sondheim)


----------



## pianozach

Theme - battles

Previous Battles theme songs used, and disqualified:

_1) The Battle of Glass Tears (King Crimson)
2) Battle Room (Michael Penn)
3) War Games (CS&N)
4) The battle of Epping Forest (Genesis)
5) The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down (The Band)
6) The Battle of New Orleans (Johnny Horton)
7) In Zaire (once there was a battle there....) (Johnny Wakelin)
8) Love Is A Battlefield (Pat Benatar)
9) The Marine's Hymn
10) War of the worlds (Jeff Wayne)_

*Theme - Battles, pt. 2
*Disqualified songs, post #4670

1) Snoopy vs. the Red Baron (The Royal Guardsmen)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme - Battles, pt. 2
Disqualified songs, post #4670

1) Snoopy vs. the Red Baron (The Royal Guardsmen)
2) Ogre Battle (Queen)


----------



## senza sordino

Theme - Battles, pt. 2
Disqualified songs, post #4670

1) Snoopy vs. the Red Baron (The Royal Guardsmen)
2) Ogre Battle (Queen)
3) Battle of Evermore (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme - Battles, pt. 2
Disqualified songs, post #4670

1) Snoopy vs. the Red Baron (The Royal Guardsmen)
2) Ogre Battle (Queen)
3) Battle of Evermore (Led Zeppelin)
4) Please Mister Custer (Larry Verne)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme - Battles, pt. 2
Disqualified songs, post #4670

1) Snoopy vs. the Red Baron (The Royal Guardsmen)
2) Ogre Battle (Queen)
3) Battle of Evermore (Led Zeppelin)
4) Please Mister Custer (Larry Verne)
5) We Were All Wounded At Wounded Knee (Redbone)


----------



## Room2201974

Theme - Battles, pt. 2
Disqualified songs, post #4670

1) Snoopy vs. the Red Baron (The Royal Guardsmen)
2) Ogre Battle (Queen)
3) Battle of Evermore (Led Zeppelin)
4) Please Mister Custer (Larry Verne)
5) We Were All Wounded At Wounded Knee (Redbone)
6) Waterloo (ABBA)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme - Battles, pt. 2
Disqualified songs, post #4670

1) Snoopy vs. the Red Baron (The Royal Guardsmen)
2) Ogre Battle (Queen)
3) Battle of Evermore (Led Zeppelin)
4) Please Mister Custer (Larry Verne)
5) We Were All Wounded At Wounded Knee (Redbone)
6) Waterloo (ABBA)
7) Gates Of Delirium (Yes)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Theme - Battles, pt. 2
Disqualified songs, post #4670

1) Snoopy vs. the Red Baron (The Royal Guardsmen)
2) Ogre Battle (Queen)
3) Battle of Evermore (Led Zeppelin)
4) Please Mister Custer (Larry Verne)
5) We Were All Wounded At Wounded Knee (Redbone)
6) Waterloo (ABBA)
7) Gates Of Delirium (Yes)
8) Corey Died On A Battlefield (The Wild Magnolias)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme - Battles, pt. 2
Disqualified songs, post #4670

1) Snoopy vs. the Red Baron (The Royal Guardsmen)
2) Ogre Battle (Queen)
3) Battle of Evermore (Led Zeppelin)
4) Please Mister Custer (Larry Verne)
5) We Were All Wounded At Wounded Knee (Redbone)
6) Waterloo (ABBA)
7) Gates Of Delirium (Yes)
8) Corey Died On A Battlefield (The Wild Magnolias)
9) Billy Don't Be A Hero (Paper Lace)


----------



## Open Book

Theme - Battles, pt. 2
Disqualified songs, post #4670

1) Snoopy vs. the Red Baron (The Royal Guardsmen)
2) Ogre Battle (Queen)
3) Battle of Evermore (Led Zeppelin)
4) Please Mister Custer (Larry Verne)
5) We Were All Wounded At Wounded Knee (Redbone)
6) Waterloo (ABBA)
7) Gates Of Delirium (Yes)
8) Corey Died On A Battlefield (The Wild Magnolias)
9) Billy Don't Be A Hero (Paper Lace)
10) Us And Them (Pink Floyd)

New theme: "Down" in the title

1) Down on the Corner (Creedence Clearwater Revival)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: "Down" in the title

1) Down on the Corner (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
2) Going Down (Ani Difranco)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: "Down" in the title

1) Down on the Corner (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
2) Going Down (Ani Difranco)
3) Break It Down Again ( Tears for Fears)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: "Down" in the title

1) Down on the Corner (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
2) Going Down (Ani Difranco)
3) Break It Down Again ( Tears for Fears)
4) I'm Down (The Beatles)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: "Down" in the title

1) Down on the Corner (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
2) Going Down (Ani Difranco)
3) Break It Down Again ( Tears for Fears)
4) I'm Down (The Beatles)
5) Don't Let Me Down (The Beatles)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: "Down" in the title

1) Down on the Corner (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
2) Going Down (Ani Difranco)
3) Break It Down Again ( Tears for Fears)
4) I'm Down (The Beatles)
5) Don't Let Me Down (The Beatles)
6) Down By The River (Neil Young)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: "Down" in the title

1) Down on the Corner (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
2) Going Down (Ani Difranco)
3) Break It Down Again ( Tears for Fears)
4) I'm Down (The Beatles)
5) Don't Let Me Down (The Beatles)
6) Down By The River (Neil Young)
7) Me and Julio Down by the Schoolyard ( Art Garfunkel)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: "Down" in the title

1) Down on the Corner (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
2) Going Down (Ani Difranco)
3) Break It Down Again ( Tears for Fears)
4) I'm Down (The Beatles)
5) Don't Let Me Down (The Beatles)
6) Down By The River (Neil Young)
7) Me and Julio Down by the Schoolyard ( Art Garfunkel)
8) Don't Bring Me Down (ELO)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: "Down" in the title

1) Down on the Corner (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
2) Going Down (Ani Difranco)
3) Break It Down Again ( Tears for Fears)
4) I'm Down (The Beatles)
5) Don't Let Me Down (The Beatles)
6) Down By The River (Neil Young)
7) Me and Julio Down by the Schoolyard ( Art Garfunkel)
8) Don't Bring Me Down (ELO)
9) Burning Down the House (Talking Heads)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: "Down" in the title

1) Down on the Corner (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
2) Going Down (Ani Difranco)
3) Break It Down Again ( Tears for Fears)
4) I'm Down (The Beatles)
5) Don't Let Me Down (The Beatles)
6) Down By The River (Neil Young)
7) Me and Julio Down by the Schoolyard ( Art Garfunkel)
8) Don't Bring Me Down (ELO)
9) Burning Down the House (Talking Heads)
10) Foggy Mountain Breakdown (Earl Scruggs)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: alphabet. Title must contain at least one letter of the alphabet as a separate word or as part of an abbreviation, and not spelled out (e.g. Honey Bee does not count).

1) Morning D.J. of W.O.L.D. (Harry Chapin)




That's six of them.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: alphabet. Title must contain at least one letter of the alphabet as a separate word or as part of an abbreviation, and not spelled out (e.g. Honey Bee does not count).

1) Morning D.J. of W.O.L.D. (Harry Chapin)
2) K.I.N.G. (Satyricon)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: alphabet. Title must contain at least one letter of the alphabet as a separate word or as part of an abbreviation, and not spelled out (e.g. Honey Bee does not count).

1) Morning D.J. of W.O.L.D. (Harry Chapin)
2) K.I.N.G. (Satyricon)
3) C Moon (Paul McCartney)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: alphabet. Title must contain at least one letter of the alphabet as a separate word or as part of an abbreviation, and not spelled out (e.g. Honey Bee does not count).

1) Morning D.J. of W.O.L.D. (Harry Chapin)
2) K.I.N.G. (Satyricon)
3) C Moon (Paul McCartney)
4) D-I-V-O-R-C-E- ( Tammy Wynette) ( I hope I get it...)


----------



## bharbeke

New theme: alphabet. Title must contain at least one letter of the alphabet as a separate word or as part of an abbreviation, and not spelled out (e.g. Honey Bee does not count).

1) Morning D.J. of W.O.L.D. (Harry Chapin)
2) K.I.N.G. (Satyricon)
3) C Moon (Paul McCartney)
4) D-I-V-O-R-C-E- ( Tammy Wynette) ( I hope I get it...)
5) T-R-O-U-B-L-E (Travis Tritt)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: alphabet. Title must contain at least one letter of the alphabet as a separate word or as part of an abbreviation, and not spelled out (e.g. Honey Bee does not count).

1) Morning D.J. of W.O.L.D. (Harry Chapin)
2) K.I.N.G. (Satyricon)
3) C Moon (Paul McCartney)
4) D-I-V-O-R-C-E- ( Tammy Wynette) ( I hope I get it...)
5) T-R-O-U-B-L-E (Travis Tritt)
6) L.O.V.E (Nat King Cole)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: alphabet. Title must contain at least one letter of the alphabet as a separate word or as part of an abbreviation, and not spelled out (e.g. Honey Bee does not count).

1) Morning D.J. of W.O.L.D. (Harry Chapin)
2) K.I.N.G. (Satyricon)
3) C Moon (Paul McCartney)
4) D-I-V-O-R-C-E- ( Tammy Wynette) ( I hope I get it...)
5) T-R-O-U-B-L-E (Travis Tritt)
6) L.O.V.E (Nat King Cole)
7) Steppin' In A Slide Zone (Moody Blues)


----------



## Art Rock

Clever. But let's try not to repeat that.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: alphabet. Title must contain at least one letter of the alphabet as a separate word or as part of an abbreviation, and not spelled out (e.g. Honey Bee does not count).

1) Morning D.J. of W.O.L.D. (Harry Chapin)
2) K.I.N.G. (Satyricon)
3) C Moon (Paul McCartney)
4) D-I-V-O-R-C-E- ( Tammy Wynette) ( I hope I get it...)
5) T-R-O-U-B-L-E (Travis Tritt)
6) L.O.V.E (Nat King Cole)
7) Steppin' In A Slide Zone (Moody Blues)
8) U.O.Me (Luv)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: alphabet. Title must contain at least one letter of the alphabet as a separate word or as part of an abbreviation, and not spelled out (e.g. Honey Bee does not count).

1) Morning D.J. of W.O.L.D. (Harry Chapin)
2) K.I.N.G. (Satyricon)
3) C Moon (Paul McCartney)
4) D-I-V-O-R-C-E- ( Tammy Wynette) ( I hope I get it...)
5) T-R-O-U-B-L-E (Travis Tritt)
6) L.O.V.E (Nat King Cole)
7) Steppin' In A Slide Zone (Moody Blues)
8) U.O.Me (Luv)
9) U.F.O. ( Coldplay)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: alphabet. Title must contain at least one letter of the alphabet as a separate word or as part of an abbreviation, and not spelled out (e.g. Honey Bee does not count).

1) Morning D.J. of W.O.L.D. (Harry Chapin)
2) K.I.N.G. (Satyricon)
3) C Moon (Paul McCartney)
4) D-I-V-O-R-C-E- (Tammy Wynette) ( I hope I get it...)
5) T-R-O-U-B-L-E (Travis Tritt)
6) L.O.V.E (Nat King Cole)
7) Steppin' In A Slide Zone (Moody Blues)
8) U.O.Me (Luv)
9) U.F.O. (Coldplay)
10) S.O.S. (ABBA)


----------



## pianozach

THEME: To sit, sitting, being seated

1) I'm Sitting On Top Of The World (Cream)


----------



## Room2201974

THEME: To sit, sitting, being seated

1) I'm Sitting On Top Of The World (Cream)
2) Sit Yourself Down (Stephen Stills)


----------



## Art Rock

THEME: To sit, sitting, being seated

1) I'm Sitting On Top Of The World (Cream)
2) Sit Yourself Down (Stephen Stills)
3) (Sittin' On) The Dock Of The Bay (Otis Redding)


----------



## Starving Wolf

THEME: To sit, sitting, being seated

1) I'm Sitting On Top Of The World (Cream)
2) Sit Yourself Down (Stephen Stills)
3) (Sittin' On) The Dock Of The Bay (Otis Redding)
4) I'm Gonna Sit Right Down And Write Myself A Letter (Fats Waller)


----------



## Open Book

THEME: To sit, sitting, being seated

1) I'm Sitting On Top Of The World (Cream)
2) Sit Yourself Down (Stephen Stills)
3) (Sittin' On) The Dock Of The Bay (Otis Redding)
4) I'm Gonna Sit Right Down And Write Myself A Letter (Fats Waller)
5) Sitting In The Midday Sun (The Kinks)


----------



## Room2201974

THEME: To sit, sitting, being seated

1) I'm Sitting On Top Of The World (Cream)
2) Sit Yourself Down (Stephen Stills)
3) (Sittin' On) The Dock Of The Bay (Otis Redding)
4) I'm Gonna Sit Right Down And Write Myself A Letter (Fats Waller)
5) Sitting In The Midday Sun (The Kinks)
6) Sit Down I Think I Love You (Buffalo Springfield)


----------



## bharbeke

THEME: To sit, sitting, being seated

1) I'm Sitting On Top Of The World (Cream)
2) Sit Yourself Down (Stephen Stills)
3) (Sittin' On) The Dock Of The Bay (Otis Redding)
4) I'm Gonna Sit Right Down And Write Myself A Letter (Fats Waller)
5) Sitting In The Midday Sun (The Kinks)
6) Sit Down I Think I Love You (Buffalo Springfield)
7) Sittin' On Go (Bryan White)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

THEME: To sit, sitting, being seated

1) I'm Sitting On Top Of The World (Cream)
2) Sit Yourself Down (Stephen Stills)
3) (Sittin' On) The Dock Of The Bay (Otis Redding)
4) I'm Gonna Sit Right Down And Write Myself A Letter (Fats Waller)
5) Sitting In The Midday Sun (The Kinks)
6) Sit Down I Think I Love You (Buffalo Springfield)
7) Sittin' On Go (Bryan White)
8) Sittin' In The Balcony (Eddie Cochran)


----------



## Starving Wolf

THEME: To sit, sitting, being seated

1) I'm Sitting On Top Of The World (Cream)
2) Sit Yourself Down (Stephen Stills)
3) (Sittin' On) The Dock Of The Bay (Otis Redding)
4) I'm Gonna Sit Right Down And Write Myself A Letter (Fats Waller)
5) Sitting In The Midday Sun (The Kinks)
6) Sit Down I Think I Love You (Buffalo Springfield)
7) Sittin' On Go (Bryan White)
8) Sittin' In The Balcony (Eddie Cochran)
9) Sittin' On Top Of The World (Dean Martin)


----------



## Josquin13

THEME: To sit, sitting, being seated

1) I'm Sitting On Top Of The World (Cream)
2) Sit Yourself Down (Stephen Stills)
3) (Sittin' On) The Dock Of The Bay (Otis Redding)
4) I'm Gonna Sit Right Down And Write Myself A Letter (Fats Waller)
5) Sitting In The Midday Sun (The Kinks)
6) Sit Down I Think I Love You (Buffalo Springfield)
7) Sittin' On Go (Bryan White)
8) Sittin' In The Balcony (Eddie Cochran)
9) Sittin' On Top Of The World (Dean Martin)
10) Sitting (Cat Stevens)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme - Songs about eyes,

1) In your Eyes (Peter Gabriel)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme - Songs about eyes,

1) In your Eyes (Peter Gabriel)
2) Lonesome Tears In My Eyes (Johnny Burnette)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme - Songs about eyes,

1) In your Eyes (Peter Gabriel)
2) Lonesome Tears In My Eyes (Johnny Burnette)
3) Lyin' Eyes (Eagles)


----------



## senza sordino

New theme - Songs about eyes,

1) In your Eyes (Peter Gabriel)
2) Lonesome Tears In My Eyes (Johnny Burnette)
3) Lyin' Eyes (Eagles)
4) The Eyes of a Stranger (The Payolas) (A local Vancouver based band, a hit here in the early 1980s)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme - Songs about eyes,

1) In your Eyes (Peter Gabriel)
2) Lonesome Tears In My Eyes (Johnny Burnette)
3) Lyin' Eyes (Eagles)
4) The Eyes of a Stranger (The Payolas) 
5) Green-Eyed Lady (Sugarloaf)


----------



## Open Book

New theme - Songs about eyes,

1) In your Eyes (Peter Gabriel)
2) Lonesome Tears In My Eyes (Johnny Burnette)
3) Lyin' Eyes (Eagles)
4) The Eyes of a Stranger (The Payolas)
5) Green-Eyed Lady (Sugarloaf)
6) Eyes Without a Face (Billy Idol)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme - Songs about eyes,

1) In your Eyes (Peter Gabriel)
2) Lonesome Tears In My Eyes (Johnny Burnette)
3) Lyin' Eyes (Eagles)
4) The Eyes of a Stranger (The Payolas)
5) Green-Eyed Lady (Sugarloaf)
6) Eyes Without a Face (Billy Idol)
7) Eye for an Eye (Soulfly)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme - Songs about eyes,

1) In your Eyes (Peter Gabriel)
2) Lonesome Tears In My Eyes (Johnny Burnette)
3) Lyin' Eyes (Eagles)
4) The Eyes of a Stranger (The Payolas)
5) Green-Eyed Lady (Sugarloaf)
6) Eyes Without a Face (Billy Idol)
7) Eye for an Eye (Soulfly)
8) Sad Eyes (Robert John)


----------



## Open Book

New theme - Songs about eyes,

1) In your Eyes (Peter Gabriel)
2) Lonesome Tears In My Eyes (Johnny Burnette)
3) Lyin' Eyes (Eagles)
4) The Eyes of a Stranger (The Payolas)
5) Green-Eyed Lady (Sugarloaf)
6) Eyes Without a Face (Billy Idol)
7) Eye for an Eye (Soulfly)
8) Sad Eyes (Robert John)
9) Old Red Eyes Is Back (The Beautiful South)


----------



## pianozach

New theme - Songs about eyes,

1) In your Eyes (Peter Gabriel)
2) Lonesome Tears In My Eyes (Johnny Burnette)
3) Lyin' Eyes (Eagles)
4) The Eyes of a Stranger (The Payolas)
5) Green-Eyed Lady (Sugarloaf)
6) Eyes Without a Face (Billy Idol)
7) Eye for an Eye (Soulfly)
8) Sad Eyes (Robert John)
9) Old Red Eyes Is Back (The Beautiful South)
10) Open Your Eyes (Yes)


----------



## pianozach

THEME: Song title with the word head 

1) You Need Your Head (Todd Rundgren)


----------



## Starving Wolf

We already did a related theme (Head or feet in the title). Here are the disqualified items:

Head Over Feet (Alanis Morisette)
Put your head on my shoulder (Paul Anka)
Diamond Head ( Beach Boys)
Head over heels (ABBA)
Hold Your Head Up (Argent)
Head over Heels (Tears for Fears)
Fluffhead (Phish)


----------



## Starving Wolf

THEME: Song title with the word head 

Disqualified list in Post 4721.

1) You Need Your Head (Todd Rundgren)
2) Head Like A Hole (Nine Inch Nails)


----------



## Rogerx

THEME: Song title with the word head

Disqualified list in Post 4721.

1) You Need Your Head (Todd Rundgren)
2) Head Like A Hole (Nine Inch Nails)
3) Can't Get It Out Of My Head ( Electric Light Orchestra)


----------



## Starving Wolf

THEME: Song title with the word head

Disqualified list in Post 4721.

1) You Need Your Head (Todd Rundgren)
2) Head Like A Hole (Nine Inch Nails)
3) Can't Get It Out Of My Head ( Electric Light Orchestra)
4) Can't Get You Out Of My Head (Kylie Minogue)


----------



## Rogerx

THEME: Song title with the word head

Disqualified list in Post 4721.

1) You Need Your Head (Todd Rundgren)
2) Head Like A Hole (Nine Inch Nails)
3) Can't Get It Out Of My Head ( Electric Light Orchestra)
4) Can't Get You Out Of My Head (Kylie Minogue)
5) Head, Shoulders, Kneez & Toez ( K.I.G)


----------



## Starving Wolf

THEME: Song title with the word head

Disqualified list in Post 4721.

1) You Need Your Head (Todd Rundgren)
2) Head Like A Hole (Nine Inch Nails)
3) Can't Get It Out Of My Head ( Electric Light Orchestra)
4) Can't Get You Out Of My Head (Kylie Minogue)
5) Head, Shoulders, Kneez & Toez ( K.I.G)
6) Fish Heads (Barnes & Barnes)


----------



## Rogerx

THEME: Song title with the word head

Disqualified list in Post 4721.

1) You Need Your Head (Todd Rundgren)
2) Head Like A Hole (Nine Inch Nails)
3) Can't Get It Out Of My Head ( Electric Light Orchestra)
4) Can't Get You Out Of My Head (Kylie Minogue)
5) Head, Shoulders, Kneez & Toez ( K.I.G)
6) Fish Heads (Barnes & Barnes)
7) Keep Your Head Up ( Michael Jackson)


----------



## pianozach

THEME: Song title with the word head

Disqualified list in Post 4721.

1) You Need Your Head (Todd Rundgren)
2) Head Like A Hole (Nine Inch Nails)
3) Can't Get It Out Of My Head ( Electric Light Orchestra)
4) Can't Get You Out Of My Head (Kylie Minogue)
5) Head, Shoulders, Kneez & Toez ( K.I.G)
6) Mullet Head (Beastie Boys)


----------



## Rogerx

corrected posts 


THEME: Song title with the word head

Disqualified list in Post 4721.

1) You Need Your Head (Todd Rundgren)
2) Head Like A Hole (Nine Inch Nails)
3) Can't Get It Out Of My Head ( Electric Light Orchestra)
4) Can't Get You Out Of My Head (Kylie Minogue)
5) Head, Shoulders, Kneez & Toez ( K.I.G)
6) Fish Heads (Barnes & Barnes)
7) Keep Your Head Up ( Michael Jackson)
8) Mullet Head (Beastie Boys)


----------



## Art Rock

THEME: Song title with the word head

Disqualified list in Post 4721.

1) You Need Your Head (Todd Rundgren)
2) Head Like A Hole (Nine Inch Nails)
3) Can't Get It Out Of My Head ( Electric Light Orchestra)
4) Can't Get You Out Of My Head (Kylie Minogue)
5) Head, Shoulders, Kneez & Toez ( K.I.G)
6) Fish Heads (Barnes & Barnes)
7) Keep Your Head Up ( Michael Jackson)
8) Mullet Head (Beastie Boys)
9) Suedehead (Morrissey)


----------



## Rogerx

THEME: Song title with the word head

Disqualified list in Post 4721.

1) You Need Your Head (Todd Rundgren)
2) Head Like A Hole (Nine Inch Nails)
3) Can't Get It Out Of My Head ( Electric Light Orchestra)
4) Can't Get You Out Of My Head (Kylie Minogue)
5) Head, Shoulders, Kneez & Toez ( K.I.G)
6) Fish Heads (Barnes & Barnes)
7) Keep Your Head Up ( Michael Jackson)
8) Mullet Head (Beastie Boys)
9) Suedehead (Morrissey)
10) Goin' Out of My Head ( Cilla Black)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme; Song title with the word eight in title . ( give it a try)

1) Eight Days a Week ( The Beatles)


----------



## Art Rock

If we're running out of eights, we can switch to nine. 



New theme; Song title with the word eight in title . ( give it a try)

1) Eight Days a Week ( The Beatles)
2) Dinner at Eight (Keane)


----------



## Rogerx

If we're running out of eights, we can switch to nine. 



New theme; Song title with the word eight in title . ( give it a try)

1) Eight Days a Week ( The Beatles)
2) Dinner at Eight (Keane)
3) Eighteen Yellow Roses ( Bobby Darin)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Song title with the word eight in title (give it a try).
If we're running out of eights, we can switch to nine. 


1) Eight Days a Week (The Beatles)
2) Dinner at Eight (Keane)
3) Eighteen Yellow Roses (Bobby Darin)
4) Figure of Eight (Paul McCartney)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Song title with the word eight in title (give it a try).
If we're running out of eights, we can switch to nine. 


1) Eight Days a Week (The Beatles)
2) Dinner at Eight (Keane)
3) Eighteen Yellow Roses (Bobby Darin)
4) Figure of Eight (Paul McCartney)
5) Pieces Of Eight (Styx)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Song title with the word eight in title (give it a try).
If we're running out of eights, we can switch to nine.


1) Eight Days a Week (The Beatles)
2) Dinner at Eight (Keane)
3) Eighteen Yellow Roses (Bobby Darin)
4) Figure of Eight (Paul McCartney)
5) Pieces Of Eight (Styx)
6) Eight Miles High (Byrds or Golden Earring)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Song title with the word eight in title (give it a try).
If we're running out of eights, we can switch to nine.


1) Eight Days a Week (The Beatles)
2) Dinner at Eight (Keane)
3) Eighteen Yellow Roses (Bobby Darin)
4) Figure of Eight (Paul McCartney)
5) Pieces Of Eight (Styx)
6) Eight Miles High (Byrds or Golden Earring)
7) Eight Arms To Hold You ( Al Stewart)


----------



## Art Rock

Beat you to it by 2 minutes.....


----------



## Rogerx

Happens sometimes all is good now.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Song title with the word eight in title (give it a try).
If we're running out of eights, we can switch to nine.


1) Eight Days a Week (The Beatles)
2) Dinner at Eight (Keane)
3) Eighteen Yellow Roses (Bobby Darin)
4) Figure of Eight (Paul McCartney)
5) Pieces Of Eight (Styx)
6) Eight Miles High (Byrds or Golden Earring)
7) Eight Arms To Hold You ( Al Stewart)
8) Eighteen With a Bullet (Pete Wingfield)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: Song title with the word eight in title (give it a try).
If we're running out of eights, we can switch to nine.


1) Eight Days a Week (The Beatles)
2) Dinner at Eight (Keane)
3) Eighteen Yellow Roses (Bobby Darin)
4) Figure of Eight (Paul McCartney)
5) Pieces Of Eight (Styx)
6) Eight Miles High (Byrds or Golden Earring)
7) Eight Arms To Hold You ( Al Stewart)
8) Eighteen With a Bullet (Pete Wingfield)
9) I'm Eighteen (Alice Cooper)


----------



## bharbeke

New theme: Song title with the word eight in title (give it a try).
If we're running out of eights, we can switch to nine.


1) Eight Days a Week (The Beatles)
2) Dinner at Eight (Keane)
3) Eighteen Yellow Roses (Bobby Darin)
4) Figure of Eight (Paul McCartney)
5) Pieces Of Eight (Styx)
6) Eight Miles High (Byrds or Golden Earring)
7) Eight Arms To Hold You ( Al Stewart)
8) Eighteen With a Bullet (Pete Wingfield)
9) I'm Eighteen (Alice Cooper)
10) Hooked on an Eight Second Ride (Chris LeDoux)


----------



## bharbeke

New theme: Anything related to human connectedness

1) Love Can Build a Bridge (The Judds)


----------



## Josquin13

EDIT previous post. I was too late with my post, R.E.M.'s "Driver 8" might not have counted anyway...


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Anything related to human connectedness

1) Love Can Build a Bridge (The Judds)
2) Reach Out And Touch (Diana Ross)

I wouldn't advise doing that at present though, given social distancing directives. :-(


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: Anything related to human connectedness

1) Love Can Build a Bridge (The Judds)
2) Reach Out And Touch (Diana Ross)
3) Get Closer (Seals and Crofts)


----------



## senza sordino

New theme: Anything related to human connectedness

1) Love Can Build a Bridge (The Judds)
2) Reach Out And Touch (Diana Ross)
3) Get Closer (Seals and Crofts)
4) I Want to Hold Your Hand (The Beatles)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Anything related to human connectedness

1) Love Can Build a Bridge (The Judds)
2) Reach Out And Touch (Diana Ross)
3) Get Closer (Seals and Crofts)
4) I Want to Hold Your Hand (The Beatles)
5) You Never Walk Alone (Gerry and the Pacemakers)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Anything related to human connectedness

1) Love Can Build a Bridge (The Judds)
2) Reach Out And Touch (Diana Ross)
3) Get Closer (Seals and Crofts)
4) I Want to Hold Your Hand (The Beatles)
5) You Never Walk Alone (Gerry and the Pacemakers)
6) Stand Up And Shout (Dio)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Anything related to human connectedness

1) Love Can Build a Bridge (The Judds)
2) Reach Out And Touch (Diana Ross)
3) Get Closer (Seals and Crofts)
4) I Want to Hold Your Hand (The Beatles)
5) You Never Walk Alone (Gerry and the Pacemakers)
6) Stand Up And Shout (Dio)
7) The Human Touch (Bruce Springsteen)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: Anything related to human connectedness

1) Love Can Build a Bridge (The Judds)
2) Reach Out And Touch (Diana Ross)
3) Get Closer (Seals and Crofts)
4) I Want to Hold Your Hand (The Beatles)
5) You Never Walk Alone (Gerry and the Pacemakers)
6) Stand Up And Shout (Dio)
7) The Human Touch (Bruce Springsteen)
8) Love Is All (Roger Glover & Guests)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Anything related to human connectedness

1) Love Can Build a Bridge (The Judds)
2) Reach Out And Touch (Diana Ross)
3) Get Closer (Seals and Crofts)
4) I Want to Hold Your Hand (The Beatles)
5) You Never Walk Alone (Gerry and the Pacemakers)
6) Stand Up And Shout (Dio)
7) The Human Touch (Bruce Springsteen)
8) Love Is All (Roger Glover & Guests)
9) Get Together (Youngbloods)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme: Anything related to human connectedness

1) Love Can Build a Bridge (The Judds)
2) Reach Out And Touch (Diana Ross)
3) Get Closer (Seals and Crofts)
4) I Want to Hold Your Hand (The Beatles)
5) You Never Walk Alone (Gerry and the Pacemakers)
6) Stand Up And Shout (Dio)
7) The Human Touch (Bruce Springsteen)
8) Love Is All (Roger Glover & Guests)
9) Get Together (Youngbloods)
10) I'm in you (Peter Frampton)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme - Songs about Arthurian subjects. Anything to do with King Arthur, Merlin, Guinevere, Lancelot, Avalon, Excalibur, the Lady of the Lake, knights (any knights), the round table, Morgana, the Lady of Shallot, etc. I can think of several songs off the top of my head, but I'm not sure if this subject will prove too difficult or not... it's worth a try?

1) Avalon (Roxy Music)


----------



## Open Book

New theme - Songs about Arthurian subjects. Anything to do with King Arthur, Merlin, Guinevere, Lancelot, Avalon, Excalibur, the Lady of the Lake, knights (any knights), the round table, Morgana, the Lady of Shallot, etc. I can think of several songs off the top of my head, but I'm not sure if this subject will prove too difficult or not... it's worth a try?

1) Avalon (Roxy Music)
2) Guinnevere (Crosby, Stills, and Nash)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme - Songs about Arthurian subjects. Anything to do with King Arthur, Merlin, Guinevere, Lancelot, Avalon, Excalibur, the Lady of the Lake, knights (any knights), the round table, Morgana, the Lady of Shallot, etc. I can think of several songs off the top of my head, but I'm not sure if this subject will prove too difficult or not... it's worth a try?

1) Avalon (Roxy Music)
2) Guinnevere (Crosby, Stills, and Nash)
3) Camelot (Richard Harris)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme - Songs about Arthurian subjects. Anything to do with King Arthur, Merlin, Guinevere, Lancelot, Avalon, Excalibur, the Lady of the Lake, knights (any knights), the round table, Morgana, the Lady of Shallot, etc. I can think of several songs off the top of my head, but I'm not sure if this subject will prove too difficult or not... it's worth a try?

1) Avalon (Roxy Music)
2) Guinnevere (Crosby, Stills, and Nash)
3) Camelot (Richard Harris)
4) Neon Knights ( Black Sabbath)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme - Songs about Arthurian subjects. Anything to do with King Arthur, Merlin, Guinevere, Lancelot, Avalon, Excalibur, the Lady of the Lake, knights (any knights), the round table, Morgana, the Lady of Shallot, etc. I can think of several songs off the top of my head, but I'm not sure if this subject will prove too difficult or not... it's worth a try?

1) Avalon (Roxy Music)
2) Guinnevere (Crosby, Stills, and Nash)
3) Camelot (Richard Harris)
4) Neon Knights ( Black Sabbath)
5) Knights Of The Round Table (Monty Python)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme - Songs about Arthurian subjects. Anything to do with King Arthur, Merlin, Guinevere, Lancelot, Avalon, Excalibur, the Lady of the Lake, knights (any knights), the round table, Morgana, the Lady of Shallot, etc. I can think of several songs off the top of my head, but I'm not sure if this subject will prove too difficult or not... it's worth a try?

1) Avalon (Roxy Music)
2) Guinnevere (Crosby, Stills, and Nash)
3) Camelot (Richard Harris)
4) Neon Knights ( Black Sabbath)
5) Knights Of The Round Table (Monty Python)
6) Arthur's Theme (Best That You Can Do)( Christopher Cross)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme - Songs about Arthurian subjects. Anything to do with King Arthur, Merlin, Guinevere, Lancelot, Avalon, Excalibur, the Lady of the Lake, knights (any knights), the round table, Morgana, the Lady of Shallot, etc. I can think of several songs off the top of my head, but I'm not sure if this subject will prove too difficult or not... it's worth a try?

1) Avalon (Roxy Music)
2) Guinnevere (Crosby, Stills, and Nash)
3) Camelot (Richard Harris)
4) Neon Knights ( Black Sabbath)
5) Knights Of The Round Table (Monty Python)
6) Arthur's Theme (Best That You Can Do)( Christopher Cross)
7) Merlin (Kayak)

Anyone interested in the subject [after we reach number ten here] should check out the album Merlin - Bard of the Unseen by Dutch prog band Kayak. Fourteen songs on this theme, and one of my all-time favourite albums.


----------



## pianozach

Art Rock said:


> Anyone interested in the subject [after we reach number ten here] should check out the album Merlin - Bard of the Unseen by Dutch prog band Kayak. Fourteen songs on this theme, and one of my all-time favourite albums.


Yes keyboardist Rick Wakeman's third solo album (after the wildly successful *The Six Wives of Henry VIII* and *Journey to the Centre of the Earth* (1974)) was yet another concept album titled *The Myths and Legends of King Arthur and the Knights of the Round Table* (1975). A pretty good album, if you ignore the vocals by Gary Pickford-Hopkins and Ashley Holt.

:tiphat:

New theme - Songs about Arthurian subjects. Anything to do with King Arthur, Merlin, Guinevere, Lancelot, Avalon, Excalibur, the Lady of the Lake, knights (any knights), the round table, Morgana, the Lady of Shallot, etc.

1) Avalon (Roxy Music)
2) Guinnevere (Crosby, Stills, and Nash)
3) Camelot (Richard Harris)
4) Neon Knights (Black Sabbath)
5) Knights Of The Round Table (Monty Python)
6) Arthur's Theme (Best That You Can Do) (Christopher Cross)
7) Merlin (Kayak)
8) Lady of the Lake (Rick Wakeman)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme - Songs about Arthurian subjects. Anything to do with King Arthur, Merlin, Guinevere, Lancelot, Avalon, Excalibur, the Lady of the Lake, knights (any knights), the round table, Morgana, the Lady of Shallot, etc.

1) Avalon (Roxy Music)
2) Guinnevere (Crosby, Stills, and Nash)
3) Camelot (Richard Harris)
4) Neon Knights (Black Sabbath)
5) Knights Of The Round Table (Monty Python)
6) Arthur's Theme (Best That You Can Do) (Christopher Cross)
7) Merlin (Kayak)
8) Lady of the Lake (Rick Wakeman)
9) Black Lake ( Björk)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme - Songs about Arthurian subjects. Anything to do with King Arthur, Merlin, Guinevere, Lancelot, Avalon, Excalibur, the Lady of the Lake, knights (any knights), the round table, Morgana, the Lady of Shallot, etc.

1) Avalon (Roxy Music)
2) Guinnevere (Crosby, Stills, and Nash)
3) Camelot (Richard Harris)
4) Neon Knights (Black Sabbath)
5) Knights Of The Round Table (Monty Python)
6) Arthur's Theme (Best That You Can Do) (Christopher Cross)
7) Merlin (Kayak)
8) Lady of the Lake (Rick Wakeman)
9) Black Lake ( Björk)
10) The Sword in the Stone (Kayak)

New theme up for grabs.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs containing diary in title ore lyrics 

1)Your Diary ( Franz Ferdinand)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs containing diary in title or lyrics

1) Your Diary ( Franz Ferdinand)
2) Diary (Bread)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs containing diary in title or lyrics

1) Your Diary ( Franz Ferdinand)
2) Diary (Bread)
3) The Diary Neil Sedaka)


----------



## Art Rock

1) Your Diary ( Franz Ferdinand)
2) Diary (Bread)
3) The Diary Neil Sedaka)
4) Nobody's Diary (Yazoo)


----------



## poodlebites

New theme: songs containing diary in title or lyrics

1) Your Diary ( Franz Ferdinand)
2) Diary (Bread)
3) The Diary Neil Sedaka)
4) Nobody's Diary (Yazoo)
5) Mad Man's Diary (The Zipps)


----------



## D Smith

New theme: songs containing diary in title or lyrics

1) Your Diary ( Franz Ferdinand)
2) Diary (Bread)
3) The Diary Neil Sedaka)
4) Nobody's Diary (Yazoo)
5) Mad Man's Diary (The Zipps)
6) In My Diary (Etta James)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs containing diary in title or lyrics

1) Your Diary ( Franz Ferdinand)
2) Diary (Bread)
3) The Diary Neil Sedaka)
4) Nobody's Diary (Yazoo)
5) Mad Man's Diary (The Zipps)
6) In My Diary (Etta James)
7) Dear Diary ( Britney Spears)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs containing diary in title or lyrics

1) Your Diary ( Franz Ferdinand)
2) Diary (Bread)
3) The Diary Neil Sedaka)
4) Nobody's Diary (Yazoo)
5) Mad Man's Diary (The Zipps)
6) In My Diary (Etta James)
7) Dear Diary ( Britney Spears)
8) The Diary of Horace Wimp (ELO)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

1) Your Diary ( Franz Ferdinand)
2) Diary (Bread)
3) The Diary Neil Sedaka)
4) Nobody's Diary (Yazoo)
5) Mad Man's Diary (The Zipps)
6) In My Diary (Etta James)
7) Dear Diary ( Britney Spears)
8) The Diary of Horace Wimp (ELO)
9) Diary of a Madman (Ozzy)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs containing diary in title or lyrics

1) Your Diary ( Franz Ferdinand)
2) Diary (Bread)
3) The Diary Neil Sedaka)
4) Nobody's Diary (Yazoo)
5) Mad Man's Diary (The Zipps)
6) In My Diary (Etta James)
7) Dear Diary ( Britney Spears)
8) The Diary of Horace Wimp (ELO)
9) Diary of a Madman (Ozzy)
10) Dear Diary (Moody Blues)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: scraping, bottom or barrel, preferably in the title.

1) Theme From The Bottom (Phish)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: scraping, bottom or barrel, preferably in the title.

1) Theme From The Bottom (Phish)
2) Harold the Barrel (Genesis)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: scraping, bottom or barrel, preferably in the title.

1) Theme From The Bottom (Phish)
2) Harold the Barrel (Genesis)
3)Barrel of a Gun ( Depeche Mode)


----------



## D Smith

New theme: scraping, bottom or barrel, preferably in the title.

1) Theme From The Bottom (Phish)
2) Harold the Barrel (Genesis)
3)Barrel of a Gun ( Depeche Mode)
4) Beer Barrel Polka (Frank Yankovic and His Yanks)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: scraping, bottom or barrel, preferably in the title.

1) Theme From The Bottom (Phish)
2) Harold the Barrel (Genesis)
3)Barrel of a Gun ( Depeche Mode)
4) Beer Barrel Polka (Frank Yankovic and His Yanks)
5) Bell Bottom Blues (Derek & The Dominoes)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: scraping, bottom or barrel, preferably in the title.

1) Theme From The Bottom (Phish)
2) Harold the Barrel (Genesis)
3)Barrel of a Gun ( Depeche Mode)
4) Beer Barrel Polka (Frank Yankovic and His Yanks)
5) Bell Bottom Blues (Derek & The Dominoes)
6) Fat Bottomed Girls (Queen)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

1) Theme From The Bottom (Phish)
2) Harold the Barrel (Genesis)
3)Barrel of a Gun ( Depeche Mode)
4) Beer Barrel Polka (Frank Yankovic and His Yanks)
5) Bell Bottom Blues (Derek & The Dominoes)
6) Fat Bottomed Girls (Queen)
7) Big Bottom (Spinal Tap)


----------



## bharbeke

New theme: scraping, bottom or barrel, preferably in the title

1) Theme From The Bottom (Phish)
2) Harold the Barrel (Genesis)
3)Barrel of a Gun ( Depeche Mode)
4) Beer Barrel Polka (Frank Yankovic and His Yanks)
5) Bell Bottom Blues (Derek & The Dominoes)
6) Fat Bottomed Girls (Queen)
7) Big Bottom (Spinal Tap)
8) Rock Bottom (Wynnona)

Dig that organ sound!


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: scraping, bottom or barrel, preferably in the title

1) Theme From The Bottom (Phish)
2) Harold the Barrel (Genesis)
3)Barrel of a Gun ( Depeche Mode)
4) Beer Barrel Polka (Frank Yankovic and His Yanks)
5) Bell Bottom Blues (Derek & The Dominoes)
6) Fat Bottomed Girls (Queen)
7) Big Bottom (Spinal Tap)
8) Rock Bottom (Wynnona)
9) I Just Called To Say I Love You (Stevie Wonder)

" and I mean it from the bottom of my heart"


----------



## pianozach

New theme: scraping, bottom or barrel, preferably in the title

1) Theme From The Bottom (Phish)
2) Harold the Barrel (Genesis)
3)Barrel of a Gun (Depeche Mode)
4) Beer Barrel Polka (Frank Yankovic and His Yanks)
5) Bell Bottom Blues (Derek & The Dominoes)
6) Fat Bottomed Girls (Queen)
7) Big Bottom (Spinal Tap)
8) Rock Bottom (Wynnona)
9) I Just Called To Say I Love You (Stevie Wonder) ". . . and I mean it from the bottom of my heart"
10) Barrelhouse Shake-Down (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Songs about going, being in, or leaving downtown

1) Skid Row from Little Shop of Horrors (Alan Menken/Howard Ashman)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Songs about going, being in, or leaving downtown

1) Skid Row from Little Shop of Horrors (Alan Menken/Howard Ashman)
2) Downtown Train (Rod Stewart)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: Songs about going, being in, or leaving downtown

1) Skid Row from Little Shop of Horrors (Alan Menken/Howard Ashman)
2) Downtown Train (Rod Stewart)
3) Downtown (Petula Clark)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Songs about going, being in, or leaving downtown

1) Skid Row from Little Shop of Horrors (Alan Menken/Howard Ashman)
2) Downtown Train (Rod Stewart)
3) Downtown (Petula Clark)
4) Downtown ( Neil Young)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Songs about going, being in, or leaving downtown

1) Skid Row from Little Shop of Horrors (Alan Menken/Howard Ashman)
2) Downtown Train (Rod Stewart)
3) Downtown (Petula Clark)
4) Downtown ( Neil Young)
5) Main Street (Bob Seger)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Songs about going, being in, or leaving downtown

1) Skid Row from Little Shop of Horrors (Alan Menken/Howard Ashman)
2) Downtown Train (Rod Stewart)
3) Downtown (Petula Clark)
4) Downtown ( Neil Young)
5) Main Street (Bob Seger)
6 )Parking Lot (Nelly Furtado) ( it's a @@@@@ to park in the big towns)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Songs about going, being in, or leaving downtown

1) Skid Row from Little Shop of Horrors (Alan Menken/Howard Ashman)
2) Downtown Train (Rod Stewart)
3) Downtown (Petula Clark)
4) Downtown ( Neil Young)
5) Main Street (Bob Seger)
6) Parking Lot (Nelly Furtado)
7) Big Yellow Taxi (Joni Mitchell)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme: Songs about going, being in, or leaving downtown

1) Skid Row from Little Shop of Horrors (Alan Menken/Howard Ashman)
2) Downtown Train (Rod Stewart)
3) Downtown (Petula Clark)
4) Downtown ( Neil Young)
5) Main Street (Bob Seger)
6) Parking Lot (Nelly Furtado)
7) Big Yellow Taxi (Joni Mitchell)
8) Downtown Train (Tom Waits)


----------



## Art Rock

Bzzzzt. Same song as #2 (of course, the Tom Waits is the original).


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme: Songs about going, being in, or leaving downtown

1) Skid Row from Little Shop of Horrors (Alan Menken/Howard Ashman)
2) Downtown Train (Rod Stewart)
3) Downtown (Petula Clark)
4) Downtown ( Neil Young)
5) Main Street (Bob Seger)
6) Parking Lot (Nelly Furtado)
7) Big Yellow Taxi (Joni Mitchell)
8) Downtown (Tom Waits)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Songs about going, being in, or leaving downtown

1) Skid Row from Little Shop of Horrors (Alan Menken/Howard Ashman)
2) Downtown Train (Rod Stewart)
3) Downtown (Petula Clark)
4) Downtown ( Neil Young)
5) Main Street (Bob Seger)
6) Parking Lot (Nelly Furtado)
7) Big Yellow Taxi (Joni Mitchell)
8) Downtown (Tom Waits)
9) Downtown Love ( G-Eazy)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Songs about going, being in, or leaving downtown

1) Skid Row from Little Shop of Horrors (Alan Menken/Howard Ashman)
2) Downtown Train (Rod Stewart)
3) Downtown (Petula Clark)
4) Downtown ( Neil Young)
5) Main Street (Bob Seger)
6) Parking Lot (Nelly Furtado)
7) Big Yellow Taxi (Joni Mitchell)
8) Downtown (Tom Waits)
9) Downtown Love ( G-Eazy)
10) The Light Dies Down on Broadway (Genesis)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: title contains the number nine.
If we get stuck, switch to ten....

1) Number Nine Dream (John Lennon)




My favourite song from any of the Beatles' solo careers.


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: title contains the number nine.
If we get stuck, switch to ten....

1) Number Nine Dream (John Lennon)
2) Cloud Nine - The Temptations


----------



## D Smith

Theme: title contains the number nine.
If we get stuck, switch to ten....

1) Number Nine Dream (John Lennon)
2) Cloud Nine - The Temptations
3) About a Quarter to Nine (Al Jolson)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: title contains the number nine.
If we get stuck, switch to ten....

1) Number Nine Dream (John Lennon)
2) Cloud Nine - The Temptations
3) About a Quarter to Nine (Al Jolson)
4) Nine Million Bicycles (Katie Melua)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: title contains the number nine.
If we get stuck, switch to ten....

1) Number Nine Dream (John Lennon)
2) Cloud Nine - The Temptations
3) About a Quarter to Nine (Al Jolson)
4) Nine Million Bicycles (Katie Melua)
5) Nine ( Patti Smith)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme: title contains the number nine.
If we get stuck, switch to ten....

1) Number Nine Dream (John Lennon)
2) Cloud Nine - The Temptations
3) About a Quarter to Nine (Al Jolson)
4) Nine Million Bicycles (Katie Melua)
5) Nine ( Patti Smith)
6) Nine Lives (Aerosmith)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: title contains the number nine.
If we get stuck, switch to ten....

1) Number Nine Dream (John Lennon)
2) Cloud Nine - The Temptations
3) About a Quarter to Nine (Al Jolson)
4) Nine Million Bicycles (Katie Melua)
5) Revolution 9 (The Beatles)


----------



## Room2201974

Theme: title contains the number nine.
If we get stuck, switch to ten....

1) Number Nine Dream (John Lennon)
2) Cloud Nine - The Temptations
3) About a Quarter to Nine (Al Jolson)
4) Nine Million Bicycles (Katie Melua)
5) Revolution 9 (The Beatles)
6) The One After 909 (The Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: title contains the number nine. *corrected list *
If we get stuck, switch to ten....

1) Number Nine Dream (John Lennon)
2) Cloud Nine - The Temptations
3) About a Quarter to Nine (Al Jolson)
4) Nine Million Bicycles (Katie Melua)
5) Nine ( Patti Smith)
6) Nine Lives (Aerosmith)
7) Revolution 9 (The Beatles)
8) The One After 909 (The Beatles)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: title contains the number nine. corrected list
If we get stuck, switch to ten....

1) Number Nine Dream (John Lennon)
2) Cloud Nine - The Temptations
3) About a Quarter to Nine (Al Jolson)
4) Nine Million Bicycles (Katie Melua)
5) Nine ( Patti Smith)
6) Nine Lives (Aerosmith)
7) Revolution 9 (The Beatles)
8) The One After 909 (The Beatles)
9) Cloud Number Nine (Bryan Adams)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: title contains the number nine. corrected list
If we get stuck, switch to ten....

1) Number Nine Dream (John Lennon)
2) Cloud Nine - The Temptations
3) About a Quarter to Nine (Al Jolson)
4) Nine Million Bicycles (Katie Melua)
5) Nine ( Patti Smith)
6) Nine Lives (Aerosmith)
7) Revolution 9 (The Beatles)
8) The One After 909 (The Beatles)
9) Cloud Number Nine (Bryan Adams)
10) Nine Voices (Yes)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: title contains the number "10" or the word "ten". 

1) 3/5 Of A Mile In 10 Seconds (Jefferson Airplane)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: title contains the number "10" or the word "ten".

1) 3/5 Of A Mile In 10 Seconds (Jefferson Airplane)
2) One in Ten (UB40)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: title contains the number "10" or the word "ten".

1) 3/5 Of A Mile In 10 Seconds (Jefferson Airplane)
2) One in Ten (UB40)
3)Ten Little Indians ( The Yardbirds)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Theme: title contains the number "10" or the word "ten".

1) 3/5 Of A Mile In 10 Seconds (Jefferson Airplane)
2) One in Ten (UB40)
3)Ten Little Indians ( The Yardbirds)
4) Ten Feet Tall (XTC)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: title contains the number "10" or the word "ten".

1) 3/5 Of A Mile In 10 Seconds (Jefferson Airplane)
2) One in Ten (UB40)
3)Ten Little Indians ( The Yardbirds)
4) Ten Feet Tall (XTC)
5) Dreams Are Ten a Penny (Kincade)


----------



## D Smith

Theme: title contains the number "10" or the word "ten".

1) 3/5 Of A Mile In 10 Seconds (Jefferson Airplane)
2) One in Ten (UB40)
3)Ten Little Indians ( The Yardbirds)
4) Ten Feet Tall (XTC)
5) Dreams Are Ten a Penny (Kincade)
6) I Found A Million Dollar Baby (In A Five And Ten Cent Store) (Jack Albin Orchestra, Scrappy Lambert vocal)


----------



## Bulldog

1) 3/5 Of A Mile In 10 Seconds (Jefferson Airplane)
2) One in Ten (UB40)
3)Ten Little Indians ( The Yardbirds)
4) Ten Feet Tall (XTC)
5) Dreams Are Ten a Penny (Kincade)
6) I Found A Million Dollar Baby (In A Five And Ten Cent Store) (Jack Albin Orchestra, Scrappy Lambert vocal)
7) Ten Years Gone (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: title contains the number "10" or the word "ten".

1) 3/5 Of A Mile In 10 Seconds (Jefferson Airplane)
2) One in Ten (UB40)
3)Ten Little Indians ( The Yardbirds)
4) Ten Feet Tall (XTC)
5) Dreams Are Ten a Penny (Kincade)
6) I Found A Million Dollar Baby (In A Five And Ten Cent Store) (Jack Albin Orchestra, Scrappy Lambert vocal)
7) Ten Years Gone (Led Zeppelin)
8) There Goes a Tenner (Kate Bush)

feel free to disqualify if we can find more songs with 10 or ten (without googling!).


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: title contains the number "10" or the word "ten".

1) 3/5 Of A Mile In 10 Seconds (Jefferson Airplane)
2) One in Ten (UB40)
3)Ten Little Indians ( The Yardbirds)
4) Ten Feet Tall (XTC)
5) Dreams Are Ten a Penny (Kincade)
6) I Found A Million Dollar Baby (In A Five And Ten Cent Store) (Jack Albin Orchestra, Scrappy Lambert vocal)
7) Ten Years Gone (Led Zeppelin)
8) There Goes a Tenner (Kate Bush)
9) Ten Cents A Dance (Ruth Etting)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Theme: title contains the number "10" or the word "ten".

1) 3/5 Of A Mile In 10 Seconds (Jefferson Airplane)
2) One in Ten (UB40)
3)Ten Little Indians ( The Yardbirds)
4) Ten Feet Tall (XTC)
5) Dreams Are Ten a Penny (Kincade)
6) I Found A Million Dollar Baby (In A Five And Ten Cent Store) (Jack Albin Orchestra, Scrappy Lambert vocal)
7) Ten Years Gone (Led Zeppelin)
8) There Goes a Tenner (Kate Bush)
9) Ten Cents A Dance (Ruth Etting)
10) Reel Ten (The Plugz)

Handing over the next theme to whoever wants to choose


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains want/wants/wanted/wanting.

1) Wanted Dead Or Alive (Bon Jovi)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: title contains want/wants/wanted/wanting.

1) Wanted Dead Or Alive (Bon Jovi)
2) Money (That's What I Want) (The Beatles)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains want/wants/wanted/wanting.

1) Wanted Dead Or Alive (Bon Jovi)
2) Money (That's What I Want) (The Beatles)
3) All I Really Want (Alanis Morissette)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: title contains want/wants/wanted/wanting.

1) Wanted Dead Or Alive (Bon Jovi)
2) Money (That's What I Want) (The Beatles)
3) All I Really Want (Alanis Morissette)
4) I Want You (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains want/wants/wanted/wanting.

1) Wanted Dead Or Alive (Bon Jovi)
2) Money (That's What I Want) (The Beatles)
3) All I Really Want (Alanis Morissette)
4) I Want You (Bob Dylan)
5) I Want You To Want Me (Cheap Trick)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains want/wants/wanted/wanting.

1) Wanted Dead Or Alive (Bon Jovi)
2) Money (That's What I Want) (The Beatles)
3) All I Really Want (Alanis Morissette)
4) I Want You (Bob Dylan)
5) I Want You To Want Me (Cheap Trick)
6) All I Want For Christmas Is You ( Mariah Carey)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: title contains want/wants/wanted/wanting.

1) Wanted Dead Or Alive (Bon Jovi)
2) Money (That's What I Want) (The Beatles)
3) All I Really Want (Alanis Morissette)
4) I Want You (Bob Dylan)
5) I Want You To Want Me (Cheap Trick)
6) All I Want For Christmas Is You ( Mariah Carey)
7) You're The One That I Want (John Travolta and Olivia Newton-John)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains want/wants/wanted/wanting.

1) Wanted Dead Or Alive (Bon Jovi)
2) Money (That's What I Want) (The Beatles)
3) All I Really Want (Alanis Morissette)
4) I Want You (Bob Dylan)
5) I Want You To Want Me (Cheap Trick)
6) All I Want For Christmas Is You ( Mariah Carey)
7) You're The One That I Want (John Travolta and Olivia Newton-John)
8) All I Wanted ( Kansas)


----------



## poodlebites

New theme: title contains want/wants/wanted/wanting.

1) Wanted Dead Or Alive (Bon Jovi)
2) Money (That's What I Want) (The Beatles)
3) All I Really Want (Alanis Morissette)
4) I Want You (Bob Dylan)
5) I Want You To Want Me (Cheap Trick)
6) All I Want For Christmas Is You ( Mariah Carey)
7) You're The One That I Want (John Travolta and Olivia Newton-John)
8) All I Wanted ( Kansas)
9) All I Ever Wanted (New Riders Of The Purple Sage)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: title contains want/wants/wanted/wanting.

1) Wanted Dead Or Alive (Bon Jovi)
2) Money (That's What I Want) (The Beatles)
3) All I Really Want (Alanis Morissette)
4) I Want You (Bob Dylan)
5) I Want You To Want Me (Cheap Trick)
6) All I Want For Christmas Is You ( Mariah Carey)
7) You're The One That I Want (John Travolta and Olivia Newton-John)
8) All I Wanted ( Kansas)
9) All I Ever Wanted (New Riders Of The Purple Sage)
10) Want You To Be Mine (Kayak)

next theme up for grabs.


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: space travel, in any form. No movie soundtracks.

Disqualified from an earlier Aliens theme:
_1) Please Mr Spaceman (The Byrds)
2) Aliens Exist (Blink-182)
3) Calling occupants of interplanetary craft (Klaatu)
4) I Married a Monster from Outer Space (John Cooper Clarke)
5) Loving the alien (David Bowie)
6) I've Seen the Saucers ( Elton John)
7) Have You Seen The Saucers? (Jefferson Airplane)
8) Illegal Alien (Genesis)
9) Purple People Eater (Sheb Wooley)
10) The eve of the war (Jeff Wayne)_


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: space travel, in any form. No movie soundtracks.
Disqualified songs in post 4828

1) Starlight dancer (Kayak)


----------



## Room2201974

Theme: space travel, in any form. No movie soundtracks.
Disqualified songs in post 4828

1) Starlight dancer (Kayak)
2) 2000 Light Years From Home (Rolling Stones)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: space travel, in any form. No movie soundtracks.
Disqualified songs in post 4828

1) Starlight dancer (Kayak)
2) 2000 Light Years From Home (Rolling Stones)
3) Spaceboy ( Smashing Pumpkins)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: space travel, in any form. No movie soundtracks.
Disqualified songs in post 4828

1) Starlight dancer (Kayak)
2) 2000 Light Years From Home (Rolling Stones)
3) Spaceboy ( Smashing Pumpkins)
4) After the Gold Rush (kd lang)

I love this cover of the Neil Young classic.


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: space travel, in any form. No movie soundtracks.
Disqualified songs in post 4828

1) Starlight dancer (Kayak)
2) 2000 Light Years From Home (Rolling Stones)
3) Spaceboy ( Smashing Pumpkins)
4) After the Gold Rush (kd lang)
5) Chris De Burgh ( A Spaceman Came Travelling)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: space travel, in any form. No movie soundtracks.
Disqualified songs in post 4828

1) Starlight dancer (Kayak)
2) 2000 Light Years From Home (Rolling Stones)
3) Spaceboy ( Smashing Pumpkins)
4) After the Gold Rush (kd lang)
5) Chris De Burgh ( A Spaceman Came Travelling)
6) Rocket Man (Elton John)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: space travel, in any form. No movie soundtracks.
Disqualified songs in post 4828

1) Starlight dancer (Kayak)
2) 2000 Light Years From Home (Rolling Stones)
3) Spaceboy ( Smashing Pumpkins)
4) After the Gold Rush (kd lang)
5) A Spaceman Came Travelling (Chris De Burgh)
6) Rocket Man (Elton John)
7) Chance for a life time (Kayak)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: space travel, in any form. No movie soundtracks.
Disqualified songs in post 4828

1) Starlight dancer (Kayak)
2) 2000 Light Years From Home (Rolling Stones)
3) Spaceboy ( Smashing Pumpkins)
4) After the Gold Rush (kd lang)
5) A Spaceman Came Travelling (Chris De Burgh)
6) Rocket Man (Elton John)
7) Chance for a life time (Kayak)
8) The final countdown (Europe)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: space travel, in any form. No movie soundtracks.
Disqualified songs in post 4828

1) Starlight dancer (Kayak)
2) 2000 Light Years From Home (Rolling Stones)
3) Spaceboy (Smashing Pumpkins)
4) After the Gold Rush (kd lang)
5) A Spaceman Came Travelling (Chris De Burgh)
6) Rocket Man (Elton John)
7) Chance for a life time (Kayak)
8) The final countdown (Europe)
9) Around the Universe in 80 Days (Klaatu)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: space travel, in any form. No movie soundtracks.
Disqualified songs in post 4828

1) Starlight dancer (Kayak)
2) 2000 Light Years From Home (Rolling Stones)
3) Spaceboy (Smashing Pumpkins)
4) After the Gold Rush (kd lang)
5) A Spaceman Came Travelling (Chris De Burgh)
6) Rocket Man (Elton John)
7) Chance for a life time (Kayak)
8) The final countdown (Europe)
9) Around the Universe in 80 Days (Klaatu)
10) Interstellar Overdrive (Pink Floyd)

Somebody else can pick the next theme.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Can I?

Rock'n'roll songs about rock'n'roll

1) Rockin' Every Night (Gary Moore)


----------



## Art Rock

Rock'n'roll songs about rock'n'roll

1) Rockin' Every Night (Gary Moore)
2) I Love Rock and Roll (Joan Jett and the Blackhearts)


----------



## pianozach

Rock'n'roll songs about rock'n'roll

1) Rockin' Every Night (Gary Moore)
2) I Love Rock and Roll (Joan Jett and the Blackhearts)
3) Rock and Roll Music (Chuck Berry/The Beatles)


----------



## senza sordino

Rock'n'roll songs about rock'n'roll

1) Rockin' Every Night (Gary Moore)
2) I Love Rock and Roll (Joan Jett and the Blackhearts)
3) Rock and Roll Music (Chuck Berry/The Beatles)
4) Rock around the Clock (Bill Haley and the Comets)


----------



## pianozach

Rock'n'roll songs about rock'n'roll

1) Rockin' Every Night (Gary Moore)
2) I Love Rock and Roll (Joan Jett and the Blackhearts)
3) Rock and Roll Music (Chuck Berry/The Beatles)
4) Rock around the Clock (Bill Haley and the Comets)
5) It's Still Rock and Roll to Me (Billy Joel)


----------



## senza sordino

Rock'n'roll songs about rock'n'roll

1) Rockin' Every Night (Gary Moore)
2) I Love Rock and Roll (Joan Jett and the Blackhearts)
3) Rock and Roll Music (Chuck Berry/The Beatles)
4) Rock around the Clock (Bill Haley and the Comets)
5) It's Still Rock and Roll to Me (Billy Joel)
6) Rock and Roll (Part 2) Gary Glitter


----------



## Bulldog

Rock'n'roll songs about rock'n'roll

1) Rockin' Every Night (Gary Moore)
2) I Love Rock and Roll (Joan Jett and the Blackhearts)
3) Rock and Roll Music (Chuck Berry/The Beatles)
4) Rock around the Clock (Bill Haley and the Comets)
5) It's Still Rock and Roll to Me (Billy Joel)
6) Rock and Roll (Part 2) Gary Glitter
7) R.O.C.K. in the USA (John Mellencamp)


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

Rock'n'roll songs about rock'n'roll

1) Rockin' Every Night (Gary Moore)
2) I Love Rock and Roll (Joan Jett and the Blackhearts)
3) Rock and Roll Music (Chuck Berry/The Beatles)
4) Rock around the Clock (Bill Haley and the Comets)
5) It's Still Rock and Roll to Me (Billy Joel)
6) Rock and Roll (Part 2) Gary Glitter
7) R.O.C.K. in the USA (John Mellencamp)
8) It's Only Rock'n'Roll (But I like it) - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Rock'n'roll songs about rock'n'roll

1) Rockin' Every Night (Gary Moore)
2) I Love Rock and Roll (Joan Jett and the Blackhearts)
3) Rock and Roll Music (Chuck Berry/The Beatles)
4) Rock around the Clock (Bill Haley and the Comets)
5) It's Still Rock and Roll to Me (Billy Joel)
6) Rock and Roll (Part 2) Gary Glitter
7) R.O.C.K. in the USA (John Mellencamp)
8) It's Only Rock'n'Roll (But I like it) - The Rolling Stones
9) There's Only One Way To Rock (Sammy Hagar)


----------



## Art Rock

Rock'n'roll songs about rock'n'roll

1) Rockin' Every Night (Gary Moore)
2) I Love Rock and Roll (Joan Jett and the Blackhearts)
3) Rock and Roll Music (Chuck Berry/The Beatles)
4) Rock around the Clock (Bill Haley and the Comets)
5) It's Still Rock and Roll to Me (Billy Joel)
6) Rock and Roll (Part 2) Gary Glitter
7) R.O.C.K. in the USA (John Mellencamp)
8) It's Only Rock'n'Roll (But I like it) - The Rolling Stones
9) There's Only One Way To Rock (Sammy Hagar)
10) Rock 'n' Roll is King (ELO)


Next theme up for grabs.


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: song contains the word rhythm, preferably in the title

1) Slave To The Rhythm (Grace Jones)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: song contains the word rhythm, preferably in the title

1) Slave To The Rhythm (Grace Jones)
2) I Got Rhythm (George Gershwin)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: song contains the word rhythm, preferably in the title

1) Slave To The Rhythm (Grace Jones)
2) I Got Rhythm (George Gershwin)
3) Rhythm of Love (Yes)


----------



## Bulldog

never mind.........................


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: song contains the word rhythm, preferably in the title

1) Slave To The Rhythm (Grace Jones)
2) I Got Rhythm (George Gershwin)
3) Rhythm of Love (Yes)
4) The rhythm of the heat (Peter Gabriel)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: song contains the word rhythm, preferably in the title

1) Slave To The Rhythm (Grace Jones)
2) I Got Rhythm (George Gershwin)
3) Rhythm of Love (Yes)
4) The rhythm of the heat (Peter Gabriel)
5) Rhythm Of The Blues (Mary Chapin Carpenter)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: song contains the word rhythm, preferably in the title

1) Slave To The Rhythm (Grace Jones)
2) I Got Rhythm (George Gershwin)
3) Rhythm of Love (Yes)
4) The rhythm of the heat (Peter Gabriel)
5) Rhythm Of The Blues (Mary Chapin Carpenter)
6) The Rhythm of the Saints (Paul Simon)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: song contains the word rhythm, preferably in the title

1) Slave To The Rhythm (Grace Jones)
2) I Got Rhythm (George Gershwin)
3) Rhythm of Love (Yes)
4) The rhythm of the heat (Peter Gabriel)
5) Rhythm Of The Blues (Mary Chapin Carpenter)
6) Fascinating Rythm (George Gershwin)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: song contains the word rhythm, preferably in the title

1) Slave To The Rhythm (Grace Jones)
2) I Got Rhythm (George Gershwin)
3) Rhythm of Love (Yes)
4) The rhythm of the heat (Peter Gabriel)
5) Rhythm Of The Blues (Mary Chapin Carpenter)
6) Fascinating Rhythm (George Gershwin)
7) The Rhythm of the Saints (Paul Simon)
8) Rhythm Is Gonna Get You (Miami Sound Machine)

Corrected collision.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: song contains the word rhythm, preferably in the title

1) Slave To The Rhythm (Grace Jones)
2) I Got Rhythm (George Gershwin)
3) Rhythm of Love (Yes)
4) The rhythm of the heat (Peter Gabriel)
5) Rhythm Of The Blues (Mary Chapin Carpenter)
6) Fascinating Rhythm (George Gershwin)
7) The Rhythm of the Saints (Paul Simon)
8) Rhythm Is Gonna Get You (Miami Sound Machine)
9) Rhythm Of The Rain (The Cascades)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: song contains the word rhythm, preferably in the title

1) Slave To The Rhythm (Grace Jones)
2) I Got Rhythm (George Gershwin)
3) Rhythm of Love (Yes)
4) The rhythm of the heat (Peter Gabriel)
5) Rhythm Of The Blues (Mary Chapin Carpenter)
6) Fascinating Rhythm (George Gershwin)
7) The Rhythm of the Saints (Paul Simon)
8) Rhythm Is Gonna Get You (Miami Sound Machine)
9) Rhythm Of The Rain (The Cascades)
10) Rhythm of Life (Sammy Davis Jr.)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Songs about or featuring Vampires

1) Die, Vampire, Die! from [Title of Show] (Jeff Bowen & Hunter Bell)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Songs about or featuring Vampires

1) Die, Vampire, Die! from [Title of Show] (Jeff Bowen & Hunter Bell)
2) Monster Mash (Bobby "Boris" Pickett)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Theme: Songs about or featuring Vampires

1) Die, Vampire, Die! from [Title of Show] (Jeff Bowen & Hunter Bell)
2) Monster Mash (Bobby "Boris" Pickett)
3) At Dawn They Sleep (Slayer)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: Songs about or featuring Vampires

1) Die, Vampire, Die! from [Title of Show] (Jeff Bowen & Hunter Bell)
2) Monster Mash (Bobby "Boris" Pickett)
3) At Dawn They Sleep (Slayer)
4) Vampire (Claudia Schmidt)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Songs about or featuring Vampires

1) Die, Vampire, Die! from [Title of Show] (Jeff Bowen & Hunter Bell)
2) Monster Mash (Bobby "Boris" Pickett)
3) At Dawn They Sleep (Slayer)
4) Vampire (Claudia Schmidt)
5) Vampire Blues ( Neil Young)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Songs about or featuring Vampires

1) Die, Vampire, Die! from [Title of Show] (Jeff Bowen & Hunter Bell)
2) Monster Mash (Bobby "Boris" Pickett)
3) At Dawn They Sleep (Slayer)
4) Vampire (Claudia Schmidt)
5) Vampire Blues ( Neil Young)
6) Queen Jacula (Lemming)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Songs about or featuring Vampires

1) Die, Vampire, Die! from [Title of Show] (Jeff Bowen & Hunter Bell)
2) Monster Mash (Bobby "Boris" Pickett)
3) At Dawn They Sleep (Slayer)
4) Vampire (Claudia Schmidt)
5) Vampire Blues ( Neil Young)
6) Queen Jacula (Lemming)
7) We suck young blood ( Radiohead)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Songs about or featuring Vampires

1) Die, Vampire, Die! from [Title of Show] (Jeff Bowen & Hunter Bell)
2) Monster Mash (Bobby "Boris" Pickett)
3) At Dawn They Sleep (Slayer)
4) Vampire (Claudia Schmidt)
5) Vampire Blues ( Neil Young)
6) Queen Jacula (Lemming)
7) We suck young blood ( Radiohead)
8) Bela Lugosi's Dead (Bauhaus)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Songs about or featuring Vampires

1) Die, Vampire, Die! from [Title of Show] (Jeff Bowen & Hunter Bell)
2) Monster Mash (Bobby "Boris" Pickett)
3) At Dawn They Sleep (Slayer)
4) Vampire (Claudia Schmidt)
5) Vampire Blues ( Neil Young)
6) Queen Jacula (Lemming)
7) We suck young blood ( Radiohead)
8) Bela Lugosi's Dead (Bauhaus)
9) Nosferatu ( Blue Öster Cult)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Songs about or featuring Vampires

1) Die, Vampire, Die! from [Title of Show] (Jeff Bowen & Hunter Bell)
2) Monster Mash (Bobby "Boris" Pickett)
3) At Dawn They Sleep (Slayer)
4) Vampire (Claudia Schmidt)
5) Vampire Blues ( Neil Young)
6) Queen Jacula (Lemming)
7) We suck young blood ( Radiohead)
8) Bela Lugosi's Dead (Bauhaus)
9) Nosferatu ( Blue Öster Cult)
10) Soul Dracula (Hot Blood)

A novelty hit from the seventies:


----------



## Art Rock

Lunch time for me - someone pick a new theme.


----------



## Rogerx

Art Rock said:


> Lunch time for me - someone pick a new theme.


Let take that as new theme: Lunch(time), if we stuck we can do diner

1) A Growing Boy Needs His Lunch (Dead Kennedys)


----------



## Art Rock

new theme: Lunch(time), if we stuck we can do diner


1) A Growing Boy Needs His Lunch (Dead Kennedys)
2) Bread and Butter (The Newbeats)


----------



## Rogerx

new theme: Lunch(time), if we stuck we can do diner


1) A Growing Boy Needs His Lunch (Dead Kennedys)
2) Bread and Butter (The Newbeats)
3) Lunch Break: Peak Hour (The Moody Blues)


----------



## poodlebites

new theme: Lunch(time), if we stuck we can do diner


1) A Growing Boy Needs His Lunch (Dead Kennedys)
2) Bread and Butter (The Newbeats)
3) Lunch Break: Peak Hour (The Moody Blues)
4) Wot's For Lunch Mum? (The Shapes)


----------



## Rogerx

new theme: Lunch(time), if we stuck we can do diner
Corrected list 

1) A Growing Boy Needs His Lunch (Dead Kennedys)
2) Bread and Butter (The Newbeats)
3) Lunch Break: Peak Hour (The Moody Blues)
4) Wot's For Lunch Mum? (The Shapes)


----------



## Art Rock

new theme: Lunch(time), if we stuck we can do diner

1) A Growing Boy Needs His Lunch (Dead Kennedys)
2) Bread and Butter (The Newbeats)
3) Lunch Break: Peak Hour (The Moody Blues)
4) Wot's For Lunch Mum? (The Shapes)
5) Miss Otis Regrets [She's Unable To Lunch Today] (Bryan Ferry)


----------



## pianozach

new theme: Lunch(time), if we stuck we can do diner

1) A Growing Boy Needs His Lunch (Dead Kennedys)
2) Bread and Butter (The Newbeats)
3) Lunch Break: Peak Hour (The Moody Blues)
4) Wot's For Lunch Mum? (The Shapes)
5) Miss Otis Regrets [She's Unable To Lunch Today] (Bryan Ferry)
6) The Ladies Who Lunch from Company (Stephen Sondheim)


----------



## Art Rock

new theme: Lunch(time), if we stuck we can do diner

1) A Growing Boy Needs His Lunch (Dead Kennedys)
2) Bread and Butter (The Newbeats)
3) Lunch Break: Peak Hour (The Moody Blues)
4) Wot's For Lunch Mum? (The Shapes)
5) Miss Otis Regrets [She's Unable To Lunch Today] (Bryan Ferry)
6) The Ladies Who Lunch from Company (Stephen Sondheim)
7) Routine Day (Klaatu)

_Midday comes
I break for lunch
With my sandwich and a beer I go on a hunch
To the park where I hope to find
A little bit of peace of mind
_

One of my favourite songs and favourite videos:


----------



## pianozach

new theme: Lunch(time), if we stuck we can do diner

1) A Growing Boy Needs His Lunch (Dead Kennedys)
2) Bread and Butter (The Newbeats)
3) Lunch Break: Peak Hour (The Moody Blues)
4) Wot's For Lunch Mum? (The Shapes)
5) Miss Otis Regrets [She's Unable To Lunch Today] (Bryan Ferry)
6) The Ladies Who Lunch from Company (Stephen Sondheim)
7) Routine Day (Klaatu)
8) Girls Just Want to Have Lunch ('Weird Al' Yankovic)


----------



## Starving Wolf

new theme: Lunch(time), if we stuck we can do diner

1) A Growing Boy Needs His Lunch (Dead Kennedys)
2) Bread and Butter (The Newbeats)
3) Lunch Break: Peak Hour (The Moody Blues)
4) Wot's For Lunch Mum? (The Shapes)
5) Miss Otis Regrets [She's Unable To Lunch Today] (Bryan Ferry)
6) The Ladies Who Lunch from Company (Stephen Sondheim)
7) Routine Day (Klaatu)
8) Girls Just Want to Have Lunch ('Weird Al' Yankovic)
9) Eat It (Weird Al Yankovic)


----------



## pianozach

new theme: Lunch(time), if we stuck we can do diner

1) A Growing Boy Needs His Lunch (Dead Kennedys)
2) Bread and Butter (The Newbeats)
3) Lunch Break: Peak Hour (The Moody Blues)
4) Wot's For Lunch Mum? (The Shapes)
5) Miss Otis Regrets [She's Unable To Lunch Today] (Bryan Ferry)
6) The Ladies Who Lunch from Company (Stephen Sondheim)
7) Routine Day (Klaatu)
8) Girls Just Want to Have Lunch ('Weird Al' Yankovic)
9) Eat It (Weird Al Yankovic)
10) Lunch Box/Odd Sox (Paul McCartney and Wings)


----------



## pianozach

New Theme: Poultry

1) Chickenman (Indigo Girls)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Poultry

1) Chickenman (Indigo Girls)
2) Disco Duck (Rick Dees)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New Theme: Poultry

1) Chickenman (Indigo Girls)
2) Disco Duck (Rick Dees)
3) Chicken Farm (Dead Kennedys)


----------



## Bulldog

New Theme: Poultry

1) Chickenman (Indigo Girls)
2) Disco Duck (Rick Dees)
3) Chicken Farm (Dead Kennedys)
4) Chicken Wolf (Steppenwolf)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Poultry

1) Chickenman (Indigo Girls)
2) Disco Duck (Rick Dees)
3) Chicken Farm (Dead Kennedys)
4) Chickensn Wolf (Steppenwolf)
5) ChickeAin't Nobody Here but Us ( B.B.King)


----------



## pianozach

New Theme: Poultry

1) Chickenman (Indigo Girls)
2) Disco Duck (Rick Dees)
3) Chicken Farm (Dead Kennedys)
4) Chicken Wolf (Steppenwolf)
5) Ain't Nobody Here But Us Chickens (B.B.King)
6) Golden Goose (Todd Rundgren)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Poultry

1) Chickenman (Indigo Girls)
2) Disco Duck (Rick Dees)
3) Chicken Farm (Dead Kennedys)
4) Chicken Wolf (Steppenwolf)
5) Ain't Nobody Here But Us Chickens (B.B.King)
6) Golden Goose (Todd Rundgren)
7) Turkey In The Straw (traditional American folk song)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Poultry

1) Chickenman (Indigo Girls)
2) Disco Duck (Rick Dees)
3) Chicken Farm (Dead Kennedys)
4) Chicken Wolf (Steppenwolf)
5) Ain't Nobody Here But Us Chickens (B.B.King)
6) Golden Goose (Todd Rundgren)
7) Turkey In The Straw (traditional American folk song)
8) Chicken Talk ( Yma Sumac )


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme: Poultry

1) Chickenman (Indigo Girls)
2) Disco Duck (Rick Dees)
3) Chicken Farm (Dead Kennedys)
4) Chicken Wolf (Steppenwolf)
5) Ain't Nobody Here But Us Chickens (B.B.King)
6) Golden Goose (Todd Rundgren)
7) Turkey In The Straw (traditional American folk song)
8) Chicken Talk ( Yma Sumac )
9) Little Red Rooster (Rolling Stones)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Poultry

1) Chickenman (Indigo Girls)
2) Disco Duck (Rick Dees)
3) Chicken Farm (Dead Kennedys)
4) Chicken Wolf (Steppenwolf)
5) Ain't Nobody Here But Us Chickens (B.B.King)
6) Golden Goose (Todd Rundgren)
7) Turkey In The Straw (traditional American folk song)
8) Chicken Talk ( Yma Sumac )
9) Little Red Rooster (Rolling Stones)
10) The Ugly Duckling (Danny Kaye)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: variants of "smell" or "stink", preferably in the title.

1) Smells Like Teen Spirit (Nirvana)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: variants of "smell" or "stink", preferably in the title.

1) Smells Like Teen Spirit (Nirvana)
2) Geek Stink Breath (Green Day)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: variants of "smell" or "stink", preferably in the title.

1) Smells Like Teen Spirit (Nirvana)
2) Geek Stink Breath (Green Day)
3) That Smell ( Lynyrd Skynyrd)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: variants of "smell" or "stink", preferably in the title.

1) Smells Like Teen Spirit (Nirvana)
2) Geek Stink Breath (Green Day)
3) That Smell ( Lynyrd Skynyrd)
4) Love Stinks (J Geils Band)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: variants of "smell" or "stink", preferably in the title.

1) Smells Like Teen Spirit (Nirvana)
2) Geek Stink Breath (Green Day)
3) That Smell ( Lynyrd Skynyrd)
4) Love Stinks (J Geils Band)
5) I smell a Rat( Patty Griffin)


----------



## Art Rock

Corrected, all's well.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: variants of "smell" or "stink", preferably in the title.

1) Smells Like Teen Spirit (Nirvana)
2) Geek Stink Breath (Green Day)
3) That Smell ( Lynyrd Skynyrd)
4) Love Stinks (J Geils Band)
5) I smell a Rat( Patty Griffin)
6) Stop and Smell the Roses (Mac Davis)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: variants of "smell" or "stink", preferably in the title.

1) Smells Like Teen Spirit (Nirvana)
2) Geek Stink Breath (Green Day)
3) That Smell ( Lynyrd Skynyrd)
4) Love Stinks (J Geils Band)
5) I smell a Rat( Patty Griffin)
6) Stop and Smell the Roses (Mac Davis)
7) I Smell Trouble (Buddy Guy)


----------



## Common Listener

New theme: variants of "smell" or "stink", preferably in the title.

1) Smells Like Teen Spirit (Nirvana)
2) Geek Stink Breath (Green Day)
3) That Smell ( Lynyrd Skynyrd)
4) Love Stinks (J Geils Band)
5) I smell a Rat( Patty Griffin)
6) Stop and Smell the Roses (Mac Davis)
7) I Smell Trouble (Buddy Guy)
8) Smells Like... (Alien Sex Fiend)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: variants of "smell" or "stink", preferably in the title.

1) Smells Like Teen Spirit (Nirvana)
2) Geek Stink Breath (Green Day)
3) That Smell ( Lynyrd Skynyrd)
4) Love Stinks (J Geils Band)
5) I smell a Rat (Patty Griffin)
6) Stop and Smell the Roses (Mac Davis)
7) I Smell Trouble (Buddy Guy)
8) Smells Like... (Alien Sex Fiend)
9) Stinker (Elton John)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: variants of "smell" or "stink", preferably in the title.

1) Smells Like Teen Spirit (Nirvana)
2) Geek Stink Breath (Green Day)
3) That Smell ( Lynyrd Skynyrd)
4) Love Stinks (J Geils Band)
5) I smell a Rat( Patty Griffin)
6) Stop and Smell the Roses (Mac Davis)
7) I Smell Trouble (Buddy Guy)
8) Smells Like... (Alien Sex Fiend)
9) Scent of a Mule (Phish)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: variants of "smell" or "stink", preferably in the title.

1) Smells Like Teen Spirit (Nirvana)
2) Geek Stink Breath (Green Day)
3) That Smell ( Lynyrd Skynyrd)
4) Love Stinks (J Geils Band)
5) I smell a Rat( Patty Griffin)
6) Stop and Smell the Roses (Mac Davis)
7) I Smell Trouble (Buddy Guy)
8) Smells Like... (Alien Sex Fiend)
9) Scent of a Mule (Phish)
10) Odorono (Who)

Anyone can start the next theme.


----------



## pianozach

Two #9s:

New theme: variants of "smell" or "stink", preferably in the title.

1) Smells Like Teen Spirit (Nirvana)
2) Geek Stink Breath (Green Day)
3) That Smell ( Lynyrd Skynyrd)
4) Love Stinks (J Geils Band)
5) I smell a Rat (Patty Griffin)
6) Stop and Smell the Roses (Mac Davis)
7) I Smell Trouble (Buddy Guy)
8) Smells Like... (Alien Sex Fiend)
9) Stinker (Elton John)
9) Scent of a Mule (Phish)
10) Odorono (Who)

*New Theme: Doubles, duplicates, repeats, twins*

1) Doubleback Alley (The Rutles)


----------



## Open Book

New Theme: Doubles, duplicates, repeats, twins

1) Doubleback Alley (The Rutles)
2) Do That To Me One More Time (Captain and Tennille)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Doubles, duplicates, repeats, twins

1) Doubleback Alley (The Rutles)
2) Do That To Me One More Time (Captain and Tennille)
3) Over And Over (Dave Clark Five)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme: Doubles, duplicates, repeats, twins

1) Doubleback Alley (The Rutles)
2) Do That To Me One More Time (Captain and Tennille)
3) Over And Over (Dave Clark Five)
4) Over And Over (Nana Mouskouri)



Not a cover.


----------



## Room2201974

New Theme: Doubles, duplicates, repeats, twins

1) Doubleback Alley (The Rutles)
2) Do That To Me One More Time (Captain and Tennille)
3) Over And Over (Dave Clark Five)
4) Over And Over (Nana Mouskouri)
5) Twice If You're Lucky (Crowded House)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme: Doubles, duplicates, repeats, twins

1) Doubleback Alley (The Rutles)
2) Do That To Me One More Time (Captain and Tennille)
3) Over And Over (Dave Clark Five)
4) Over And Over (Nana Mouskouri)
5) Twice If You're Lucky (Crowded House)
6) Do it again (Steely Dan)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Great minds think alike. And I tap too slowly.


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Doubles, duplicates, repeats, twins

1) Doubleback Alley (The Rutles)
2) Do That To Me One More Time (Captain and Tennille)
3) Over And Over (Dave Clark Five)
4) Over And Over (Nana Mouskouri)
5) Twice If You're Lucky (Crowded House)
6) Do it again (Steely Dan)
7) Gemini Dream. (Moody Blues)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New Theme: Doubles, duplicates, repeats, twins

1) Doubleback Alley (The Rutles)
2) Do That To Me One More Time (Captain and Tennille)
3) Over And Over (Dave Clark Five)
4) Over And Over (Nana Mouskouri)
5) Twice If You're Lucky (Crowded House)
6) Do it again (Steely Dan)
7) Gemini Dream. (Moody Blues)
8) Instant Replay (Dan Hartman)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Doubles, duplicates, repeats, twins

1) Doubleback Alley (The Rutles)
2) Do That To Me One More Time (Captain and Tennille)
3) Over And Over (Dave Clark Five)
4) Over And Over (Nana Mouskouri)
5) Twice If You're Lucky (Crowded House)
6) Do it again (Steely Dan)
7) Gemini Dream. (Moody Blues)
8) Instant Replay (Dan Hartman)
9) My Clone Sleeps Alone (Pat Benatar)


----------



## pianozach

New Theme: Doubles, duplicates, repeats, twins

1) Doubleback Alley (The Rutles)
2) Do That To Me One More Time (Captain and Tennille)
3) Over And Over (Dave Clark Five)
4) Over And Over (Nana Mouskouri)
5) Twice If You're Lucky (Crowded House)
6) Do it again (Steely Dan)
7) Gemini Dream. (Moody Blues)
8) Instant Replay (Dan Hartman)
9) My Clone Sleeps Alone (Pat Benatar)
10) Don't Think Twice, It's Alright (Bob Dylan)

I picked this theme . . . up for grabs.


----------



## Common Listener

Sorry, missed the last page - disregard.


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: alright in title or lyrics.

1) Alright Now (Free)


----------



## Common Listener

New theme: alright in title or lyrics.

1) Alright Now (Free)
2) Jumping Jack Flash (Rolling Stones) (in lyrics)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: alright in title or lyrics.

1) Alright Now (Free)
2) Jumping Jack Flash (Rolling Stones) (in lyrics)
3) Revolution No. 1 (The Beatles)

_(Don'tcha know it's gonna be . . . ) Alright_


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: alright in title or lyrics.

1) Alright Now (Free)
2) Jumping Jack Flash (Rolling Stones) (in lyrics)
3) Revolution No. 1 (The Beatles)
4) New York’s Alright If You Like Saxophones (FEAR)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: alright in title or lyrics.

1) Alright Now (Free)
2) Jumping Jack Flash (Rolling Stones) (in lyrics)
3) Revolution No. 1 (The Beatles)
4) New York’s Alright If You Like Saxophones (FEAR)
5) The Kids Are Alright (The Who)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: alright in title or lyrics.

1) Alright Now (Free)
2) Jumping Jack Flash (Rolling Stones) (in lyrics)
3) Revolution No. 1 (The Beatles)
4) New York’s Alright If You Like Saxophones (FEAR)
5) The Kids Are Alright (The Who)
6) Any Way You Want It (Dave Clark Five)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: alright in title or lyrics.

1) Alright Now (Free)
2) Jumping Jack Flash (Rolling Stones) (in lyrics)
3) Revolution No. 1 (The Beatles)
4) New York’s Alright If You Like Saxophones (FEAR)
5) The Kids Are Alright (The Who)
6) Any Way You Want It (Dave Clark Five)
7) Jesus Is Just Alright (Doobie Brothers)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: alright in title or lyrics.

1) Alright Now (Free)
2) Jumping Jack Flash (Rolling Stones) (in lyrics)
3) Revolution No. 1 (The Beatles)
4) New York’s Alright If You Like Saxophones (FEAR)
5) The Kids Are Alright (The Who)
6) Any Way You Want It (Dave Clark Five)
7) Jesus Is Just Alright (Doobie Brothers)
8) It's Alright, Ma (I'm Only Bleeding) (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: alright in title or lyrics.

1) Alright Now (Free)
2) Jumping Jack Flash (Rolling Stones) (in lyrics)
3) Revolution No. 1 (The Beatles)
4) New York’s Alright If You Like Saxophones (FEAR)
5) The Kids Are Alright (The Who)
6) Any Way You Want It (Dave Clark Five)
7) Jesus Is Just Alright (Doobie Brothers)
8) It's Alright, Ma (I'm Only Bleeding) (Bob Dylan)
9) Feelin' Alright? (Joe Cocker)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: alright in title or lyrics.

1) Alright Now (Free)
2) Jumping Jack Flash (Rolling Stones) (in lyrics)
3) Revolution No. 1 (The Beatles)
4) New York’s Alright If You Like Saxophones (FEAR)
5) The Kids Are Alright (The Who)
6) Any Way You Want It (Dave Clark Five)
7) Jesus Is Just Alright (Doobie Brothers)
8) It's Alright, Ma (I'm Only Bleeding) (Bob Dylan)
9) Feelin' Alright? (Joe Cocker)
10) Alright ( Janet Jackson)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Books in title or like I start


1) Lord of the Flies ( Iron Maiden)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Books in title or lyrics

1) Lord of the Flies ( Iron Maiden)
2) I Robot (Alan Parsons Project)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Books in title or lyrics

1) Lord of the Flies (Iron Maiden)
2) I Robot (Alan Parsons Project)
3) Moby Dick (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Books in title or lyrics

1) Lord of the Flies (Iron Maiden)
2) I Robot (Alan Parsons Project)
3) Moby Dick (Led Zeppelin)
4) Book of Saturday ( King Crimson)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Books in title or lyrics

1) Lord of the Flies (Iron Maiden)
2) I Robot (Alan Parsons Project)
3) Moby Dick (Led Zeppelin)
4) Book of Saturday ( King Crimson)
5) Wuthering Heights (Kate Bush)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Books in title or lyrics

1) Lord of the Flies (Iron Maiden)
2) I Robot (Alan Parsons Project)
3) Moby Dick (Led Zeppelin)
4) Book of Saturday ( King Crimson)
5) Wuthering Heights (Kate Bush)
6) My Coloring Book ( Dusty Springfield)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Books in title or lyrics

1) Lord of the Flies (Iron Maiden)
2) I Robot (Alan Parsons Project)
3) Moby Dick (Led Zeppelin)
4) Book of Saturday ( King Crimson)
5) Wuthering Heights (Kate Bush)
6) My Coloring Book ( Dusty Springfield)
7) 1984 (David Bowie)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Books in title or lyrics

1) Lord of the Flies (Iron Maiden)
2) I Robot (Alan Parsons Project)
3) Moby Dick (Led Zeppelin)
4) Book of Saturday ( King Crimson)
5) Wuthering Heights (Kate Bush)
6) My Coloring Book ( Dusty Springfield)
7) 1984 (David Bowie)
8) The Book of Love (Peter Gabriel)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Books in title or lyrics

1) Lord of the Flies (Iron Maiden)
2) I Robot (Alan Parsons Project)
3) Moby Dick (Led Zeppelin)
4) Book of Saturday ( King Crimson)
5) Wuthering Heights (Kate Bush)
6) My Coloring Book ( Dusty Springfield)
7) 1984 (David Bowie)
8) The Book of Love (Peter Gabriel)
9) Comic Book Heroes (Rick Springfield)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Books in title or lyrics

1) Lord of the Flies (Iron Maiden)
2) I Robot (Alan Parsons Project)
3) Moby Dick (Led Zeppelin)
4) Book of Saturday ( King Crimson)
5) Wuthering Heights (Kate Bush)
6) My Coloring Book ( Dusty Springfield)
7) 1984 (David Bowie)
8) The Book of Love (Peter Gabriel)
9) Comic Book Heroes (Rick Springfield)
10) Tom Sawyer (Rush)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Someone else can start the next round.


----------



## Art Rock

Next theme: Weekend, Saturday, Sunday - one of these must be in the title.

Disqualified songs from a previous week days theme:
Saturday Night (Bay City Rollers)
Sunday Morning Coming Down (Kris Kristofferson)
Pleasant Valley Sunday (The Monkees)


----------



## Art Rock

Next theme: Weekend, Saturday, Sunday - one of these must be in the title.

Disqualified songs in post 4937.

1) Weekend (Earth and Fire)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Next theme: Weekend, Saturday, Sunday - one of these must be in the title.

Disqualified songs in post 4937.

1) Weekend (Earth and Fire)
2) The Heart of Saturday Night (Tom Waits)


----------



## pianozach

Next theme: Weekend, Saturday, Sunday - one of these must be in the title.

Disqualified songs in post 4937.

1) Weekend (Earth and Fire)
2) The Heart of Saturday Night (Tom Waits)
3) Here Comes the Weekend (The Moody Blues)


----------



## Art Rock

Next theme: Weekend, Saturday, Sunday - one of these must be in the title.

Disqualified songs in post 4937.

1) Weekend (Earth and Fire)
2) The Heart of Saturday Night (Tom Waits)
3) Here Comes the Weekend (The Moody Blues)
4) Weekend Love (Golden Earring)


----------



## Open Book

Next theme: Weekend, Saturday, Sunday - one of these must be in the title.

Disqualified songs in post 4937.

1) Weekend (Earth and Fire)
2) The Heart of Saturday Night (Tom Waits)
3) Here Comes the Weekend (The Moody Blues)
4) Weekend Love (Golden Earring)
5) Sunday Morning (The Velvet Underground and Nico)


----------



## Room2201974

Next theme: Weekend, Saturday, Sunday - one of these must be in the title.

Disqualified songs in post 4937.

1) Weekend (Earth and Fire)
2) The Heart of Saturday Night (Tom Waits)
3) Here Comes the Weekend (The Moody Blues)
4) Weekend Love (Golden Earring)
5) Sunday Morning (The Velvet Underground and Nico)
6) Out On The Weekend (Neil Young)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Next theme: Weekend, Saturday, Sunday - one of these must be in the title.

Disqualified songs in post 4937.

1) Weekend (Earth and Fire)
2) The Heart of Saturday Night (Tom Waits)
3) Here Comes the Weekend (The Moody Blues)
4) Weekend Love (Golden Earring)
5) Sunday Morning (The Velvet Underground and Nico)
6) Out On The Weekend (Neil Young)
7) Sunless Saturday (Fishbone)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Next theme: Weekend, Saturday, Sunday - one of these must be in the title.

Disqualified songs in post 4937.

1) Weekend (Earth and Fire)
2) The Heart of Saturday Night (Tom Waits)
3) Here Comes the Weekend (The Moody Blues)
4) Weekend Love (Golden Earring)
5) Sunday Morning (The Velvet Underground and Nico)
6) Out On The Weekend (Neil Young)
7) Sunless Saturday (Fishbone)
8) Workin' For The Weekend (Loverboy)


----------



## Art Rock

Next theme: Weekend, Saturday, Sunday - one of these must be in the title.

Disqualified songs in post 4937.

1) Weekend (Earth and Fire)
2) The Heart of Saturday Night (Tom Waits)
3) Here Comes the Weekend (The Moody Blues)
4) Weekend Love (Golden Earring)
5) Sunday Morning (The Velvet Underground and Nico)
6) Out On The Weekend (Neil Young)
7) Sunless Saturday (Fishbone)
8) Workin' For The Weekend (Loverboy)
9) Come Sunday (The Cats)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Next theme: Weekend, Saturday, Sunday - one of these must be in the title.

Disqualified songs in post 4937.

1) Weekend (Earth and Fire)
2) The Heart of Saturday Night (Tom Waits)
3) Here Comes the Weekend (The Moody Blues)
4) Weekend Love (Golden Earring)
5) Sunday Morning (The Velvet Underground and Nico)
6) Out On The Weekend (Neil Young)
7) Sunless Saturday (Fishbone)
8) Workin' For The Weekend (Loverboy)
9) Come Sunday (The Cats)
10) Saturday Night's Alright (Elton John)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains an activity you can do if you're stuck at home.

1) Dirty Laundry (Don Henley)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: title contains an activity you can do if you're stuck at home.

1) Dirty Laundry (Don Henley)
2) Listen to the Music (Doobie Brothers)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: title contains an activity you can do if you're stuck at home.

1) Dirty Laundry (Don Henley)
2) Listen to the Music (Doobie Brothers)
3) Listen To Your Heartbeat (Gary Moore)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: title contains an activity you can do if you're stuck at home.

1) Dirty Laundry (Don Henley)
2) Listen to the Music (Doobie Brothers)
3) Listen To Your Heartbeat (Gary Moore)
4) A Small Package Of Value Will Come To You, Shortly (Jefferson Airplane) Hope it's TP!


----------



## Common Listener

New theme: title contains an activity you can do if you're stuck at home.

1) Dirty Laundry (Don Henley)
2) Listen to the Music (Doobie Brothers)
3) Listen To Your Heartbeat (Gary Moore)
4) A Small Package Of Value Will Come To You, Shortly (Jefferson Airplane) Hope it's TP!
5) Push and Stomp (Joan Jett)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: title contains an activity you can do if you're stuck at home.

1) Dirty Laundry (Don Henley)
2) Listen to the Music (Doobie Brothers)
3) Listen To Your Heartbeat (Gary Moore)
4) A Small Package Of Value Will Come To You, Shortly (Jefferson Airplane) Hope it's TP!
5) Push and Stomp (Joan Jett)
6) Black Coffee In Bed (Squeeze)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains an activity you can do if you're stuck at home.

1) Dirty Laundry (Don Henley)
2) Listen to the Music (Doobie Brothers)
3) Listen To Your Heartbeat (Gary Moore)
4) A Small Package Of Value Will Come To You, Shortly (Jefferson Airplane) Hope it's TP!
5) Push and Stomp (Joan Jett)
6) Black Coffee In Bed (Squeeze)
7) I'm Gonna Sit Right Down And Write Myself A Letter (Fats Waller)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: title contains an activity you can do if you're stuck at home.

1) Dirty Laundry (Don Henley)
2) Listen to the Music (Doobie Brothers)
3) Listen To Your Heartbeat (Gary Moore)
4) A Small Package Of Value Will Come To You, Shortly (Jefferson Airplane) Hope it's TP!
5) Push and Stomp (Joan Jett)
6) Black Coffee In Bed (Squeeze)
7) I'm Gonna Sit Right Down And Write Myself A Letter (Fats Waller)
8) Whispers And Moans (Crowded House)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: title contains an activity you can do if you're stuck at home.

1) Dirty Laundry (Don Henley)
2) Listen to the Music (Doobie Brothers)
3) Listen To Your Heartbeat (Gary Moore)
4) A Small Package Of Value Will Come To You, Shortly (Jefferson Airplane) Hope it's TP!
5) Push and Stomp (Joan Jett)
6) Black Coffee In Bed (Squeeze)
7) I'm Gonna Sit Right Down And Write Myself A Letter (Fats Waller)
8) Singing In The Bathtub (Vaughn De Leath)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: title contains an activity you can do if you're stuck at home.

1) Dirty Laundry (Don Henley)
2) Listen to the Music (Doobie Brothers)
3) Listen To Your Heartbeat (Gary Moore)
4) A Small Package Of Value Will Come To You, Shortly (Jefferson Airplane) Hope it's TP!
5) Push and Stomp (Joan Jett)
6) Black Coffee In Bed (Squeeze)
7) I'm Gonna Sit Right Down And Write Myself A Letter (Fats Waller)
8) Singing In The Bathtub (Vaughn De Leath)
9) Sleeping in the Middle of the Bed Again (Chicago)


----------



## Common Listener

New theme: title contains an activity you can do if you're stuck at home.

1) Dirty Laundry (Don Henley)
2) Listen to the Music (Doobie Brothers)
3) Listen To Your Heartbeat (Gary Moore)
4) A Small Package Of Value Will Come To You, Shortly (Jefferson Airplane) Hope it's TP!
5) Push and Stomp (Joan Jett)
6) Black Coffee In Bed (Squeeze)
7) I'm Gonna Sit Right Down And Write Myself A Letter (Fats Waller)
8) Singing In The Bathtub (Vaughn De Leath)
9) Sleeping in the Middle of the Bed Again (Chicago)
10) Stay in Bed, Forget the Rest (Deee-Lite)

Apologies if this has been done a million times but I only recently discovered the thread...

New theme: astronomical phenomena

1) Evening Star (Judas Priest)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: astronomical phenomena

1) Evening Star (Judas Priest)
2) The Dark Side of the Moon ( Pink Floyd )


----------



## KenOC

New theme: astronomical phenomena

1) Evening Star (Judas Priest)
2) The Dark Side of the Moon ( Pink Floyd )
3) Third Stone from the Sun (Jimi Hendrix)
​


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: astronomical phenomena

1) Evening Star (Judas Priest)
2) The Dark Side of the Moon ( Pink Floyd )
3) Third Stone from the Sun (Jimi Hendrix)
4) Halley's Comet (Phish)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: astronomical phenomena

1) Evening Star (Judas Priest)
2) The Dark Side of the Moon ( Pink Floyd )
3) Third Stone from the Sun (Jimi Hendrix)
4) Halley's Comet (Phish)
5) Venus in Furs (The Velvet Underground)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: astronomical phenomena

1) Evening Star (Judas Priest)
2) The Dark Side of the Moon ( Pink Floyd )
3) Third Stone from the Sun (Jimi Hendrix)
4) Halley's Comet (Phish)
5) Venus in Furs (The Velvet Underground)
6) Saturn Girl (Paula Cole)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: astronomical phenomena

1) Evening Star (Judas Priest)
2) The Dark Side of the Moon ( Pink Floyd )
3) Third Stone from the Sun (Jimi Hendrix)
4) Halley's Comet (Phish)
5) Venus in Furs (The Velvet Underground)
6) Saturn Girl (Paula Cole)
7) Bad Moon Rising ( Creedence Clearwater Revival)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: astronomical phenomena

1) Evening Star (Judas Priest)
2) The Dark Side of the Moon (Pink Floyd )
3) Third Stone from the Sun (Jimi Hendrix)
4) Halley's Comet (Phish)
5) Venus in Furs (The Velvet Underground)
6) Saturn Girl (Paula Cole)
7) Bad Moon Rising (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
8) Black Hole Sun (Soundgarden)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: astronomical phenomena

1) Evening Star (Judas Priest)
2) The Dark Side of the Moon (Pink Floyd )
3) Third Stone from the Sun (Jimi Hendrix)
4) Halley's Comet (Phish)
5) Venus in Furs (The Velvet Underground)
6) Saturn Girl (Paula Cole)
7) Bad Moon Rising (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
8) Black Hole Sun (Soundgarden)
9) A Sky Full of Stars( Coldplay)


----------



## Art Rock

Common Listener said:


> Apologies if this has been done a million times but I only recently discovered the thread...


Welcome. 
It might help to read this:

Generate play-lists (a game) - rules of engagement


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: astronomical phenomena

1) Evening Star (Judas Priest)
2) The Dark Side of the Moon (Pink Floyd )
3) Third Stone from the Sun (Jimi Hendrix)
4) Halley's Comet (Phish)
5) Venus in Furs (The Velvet Underground)
6) Saturn Girl (Paula Cole)
7) Bad Moon Rising (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
8) Black Hole Sun (Soundgarden)
9) A Sky Full of Stars( Coldplay)
10) Star (Stealers Wheel)

EDIT: new theme is up for grabs.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Viva España! Any song about Spain (the artist(s) being Spanish is not sufficient).
Preferably in the title, but lyrics are OK (please quote the relevant part).

1) Sevilla (BZN)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Viva España! Any song about Spain (the artist(s) being Spanish is not sufficient).
Preferably in the title, but lyrics are OK (please quote the relevant part).

1) Sevilla (BZN)
2) Holiday in Spain ( Counting Crows )


----------



## poodlebites

New theme: Viva España! Any song about Spain (the artist(s) being Spanish is not sufficient).
Preferably in the title, but lyrics are OK (please quote the relevant part).

1) Sevilla (BZN)
2) Holiday in Spain ( Counting Crows )
3) Spanish Castle Magic (The Jimi Hendrix Experience)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Viva España! Any song about Spain (the artist(s) being Spanish is not sufficient).
Preferably in the title, but lyrics are OK (please quote the relevant part).

1) Sevilla (BZN)
2) Holiday in Spain ( Counting Crows )
3) Spanish Castle Magic (The Jimi Hendrix Experience)
4) Granada (Frank Sinatra )


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Viva España! Any song about Spain (the artist(s) being Spanish is not sufficient).
Preferably in the title, but lyrics are OK (please quote the relevant part).

1) Sevilla (BZN)
2) Holiday in Spain ( Counting Crows )
3) Spanish Castle Magic (The Jimi Hendrix Experience)
4) Granada (Frank Sinatra )
5) My Lady of Spain (The Classics)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Viva España! Any song about Spain (the artist(s) being Spanish is not sufficient).
Preferably in the title, but lyrics are OK (please quote the relevant part).

1) Sevilla (BZN)
2) Holiday in Spain ( Counting Crows )
3) Spanish Castle Magic (The Jimi Hendrix Experience)
4) Granada (Frank Sinatra )
5) My Lady of Spain (The Classics)
6) Never Been To Spain (3 Dog Night)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Viva España! Any song about Spain (the artist(s) being Spanish is not sufficient).
Preferably in the title, but lyrics are OK (please quote the relevant part).

1) Sevilla (BZN)
2) Holiday in Spain ( Counting Crows )
3) Spanish Castle Magic (The Jimi Hendrix Experience)
4) Granada (Frank Sinatra )
5) My Lady of Spain (The Classics)
6) Never Been To Spain (3 Dog Night)
7) Spanish Caravan ( The Doors)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Viva España! Any song about Spain (the artist(s) being Spanish is not sufficient).
Preferably in the title, but lyrics are OK (please quote the relevant part).

1) Sevilla (BZN)
2) Holiday in Spain ( Counting Crows )
3) Spanish Castle Magic (The Jimi Hendrix Experience)
4) Granada (Frank Sinatra )
5) My Lady of Spain (The Classics)
6) Never Been To Spain (3 Dog Night)
7) Spanish Caravan ( The Doors)
8) Man of La Mancha (Richard Kiley)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Viva España! Any song about Spain (the artist(s) being Spanish is not sufficient).
Preferably in the title, but lyrics are OK (please quote the relevant part).

1) Sevilla (BZN)
2) Holiday in Spain ( Counting Crows )
3) Spanish Castle Magic (The Jimi Hendrix Experience)
4) Granada (Frank Sinatra )
5) My Lady of Spain (The Classics)
6) Never Been To Spain (3 Dog Night)
7) Spanish Caravan ( The Doors)
8) Man of La Mancha (Richard Kiley)
9) Barcelona (Freddie Mercury and Montserrat Caballe)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Viva España! Any song about Spain (the artist(s) being Spanish is not sufficient).
Preferably in the title, but lyrics are OK (please quote the relevant part).

1) Sevilla (BZN)
2) Holiday in Spain ( Counting Crows )
3) Spanish Castle Magic (The Jimi Hendrix Experience)
4) Granada (Frank Sinatra )
5) My Lady of Spain (The Classics)
6) Never Been To Spain (3 Dog Night)
7) Spanish Caravan ( The Doors)
8) Man of La Mancha (Richard Kiley)
9) Barcelona (Freddie Mercury and Montserrat Caballe)
10) The Rain in Spain [from My Fair Lady] (Lerner and Loewe, sung originally by Julie Andrews)


----------



## pianozach

I like it . . . let's visit France next

THEME: Viva la France! 
Any song about France (the artist(s) being French is not sufficient).
Preferably in the title, but lyrics are OK (please quote the relevant part).

1) Fields of France (Al Stewart)


----------



## Art Rock

THEME: Viva la France!
Any song about France (the artist(s) being French is not sufficient).
Preferably in the title, but lyrics are OK (please quote the relevant part).

1) Fields of France (Al Stewart)
2) One Day in Paris (Martha and the Muffins)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

THEME: Viva la France!
Any song about France (the artist(s) being French is not sufficient).
Preferably in the title, but lyrics are OK (please quote the relevant part).

1) Fields of France (Al Stewart)
2) One Day in Paris (Martha and the Muffins)
3) Tour de France (Kraftwerk)


----------



## Starving Wolf

THEME: Viva la France!
Any song about France (the artist(s) being French is not sufficient).
Preferably in the title, but lyrics are OK (please quote the relevant part).

1) Fields of France (Al Stewart)
2) One Day in Paris (Martha and the Muffins)
3) Tour de France (Kraftwerk)
4) April In Paris (Ella Fitzgerald)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

THEME: Viva la France!
Any song about France (the artist(s) being French is not sufficient).
Preferably in the title, but lyrics are OK (please quote the relevant part).

1) Fields of France (Al Stewart)
2) One Day in Paris (Martha and the Muffins)
3) Tour de France (Kraftwerk)
4) April In Paris (Ella Fitzgerald)
5) In France (Frank Zappa)


----------



## Art Rock

THEME: Viva la France!
Any song about France (the artist(s) being French is not sufficient).
Preferably in the title, but lyrics are OK (please quote the relevant part).

1) Fields of France (Al Stewart)
2) One Day in Paris (Martha and the Muffins)
3) Tour de France (Kraftwerk)
4) April In Paris (Ella Fitzgerald)
5) In France (Frank Zappa)
6) Lost in France (Bonnie Tyler)


----------



## Common Listener

THEME: Viva la France!
Any song about France (the artist(s) being French is not sufficient).
Preferably in the title, but lyrics are OK (please quote the relevant part).

1) Fields of France (Al Stewart)
2) One Day in Paris (Martha and the Muffins)
3) Tour de France (Kraftwerk)
4) April In Paris (Ella Fitzgerald)
5) In France (Frank Zappa)
6) Lost in France (Bonnie Tyler)
7) Free Man in Paris (Joni Mitchell)


----------



## Starving Wolf

THEME: Viva la France!
Any song about France (the artist(s) being French is not sufficient).
Preferably in the title, but lyrics are OK (please quote the relevant part).

1) Fields of France (Al Stewart)
2) One Day in Paris (Martha and the Muffins)
3) Tour de France (Kraftwerk)
4) April In Paris (Ella Fitzgerald)
5) In France (Frank Zappa)
6) Lost in France (Bonnie Tyler)
7) Free Man in Paris (Joni Mitchell)
8) You Went The Wrong Way Old King Louie (Allan Sherman)


----------



## Art Rock

THEME: Viva la France!
Any song about France (the artist(s) being French is not sufficient).
Preferably in the title, but lyrics are OK (please quote the relevant part).

1) Fields of France (Al Stewart)
2) One Day in Paris (Martha and the Muffins)
3) Tour de France (Kraftwerk)
4) April In Paris (Ella Fitzgerald)
5) In France (Frank Zappa)
6) Lost in France (Bonnie Tyler)
7) Free Man in Paris (Joni Mitchell)
8) You Went The Wrong Way Old King Louie (Allan Sherman)
9) Saint Tropez (Vicky Leandros)


----------



## Starving Wolf

THEME: Viva la France!
Any song about France (the artist(s) being French is not sufficient).
Preferably in the title, but lyrics are OK (please quote the relevant part).

1) Fields of France (Al Stewart)
2) One Day in Paris (Martha and the Muffins)
3) Tour de France (Kraftwerk)
4) April In Paris (Ella Fitzgerald)
5) In France (Frank Zappa)
6) Lost in France (Bonnie Tyler)
7) Free Man in Paris (Joni Mitchell)
8) You Went The Wrong Way Old King Louie (Allan Sherman)
9) Saint Tropez (Vicky Leandros)
10) San Tropez (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: stay or remain, preferably in the title.

1) Stay With Me (Rod Stewart)


----------



## pianozach

oops, sorry, just too slow on the draw . . . .


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: stay or remain, preferably in the title.

1) Stay With Me (Rod Stewart)
2) Should I Stay Or Should I Go (The Clash)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: stay or remain, preferably in the title.

1) Stay With Me (Rod Stewart)
2) Should I Stay Or Should I Go (The Clash)
3) I'm Still Here [from Follies] (Elaine Paige)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: stay or remain, preferably in the title.

1) Stay With Me (Rod Stewart)
2) Should I Stay Or Should I Go (The Clash)
3) I'm Still Here [from Follies] (Elaine Paige)
4) Stay Just A little Bit Longer (Jackson Browne)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: stay or remain, preferably in the title.

1) Stay With Me (Rod Stewart)
2) Should I Stay Or Should I Go (The Clash)
3) I'm Still Here [from Follies] (Elaine Paige)
4) Stay Just A little Bit Longer (Jackson Browne)
5) The Song Remains The Same (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: stay or remain, preferably in the title.

1) Stay With Me (Rod Stewart)
2) Should I Stay Or Should I Go (The Clash)
3) I'm Still Here [from Follies] (Elaine Paige)
4) Stay Just A little Bit Longer (Jackson Browne)
5) The Song Remains The Same (Led Zeppelin)
6) Come Back And Stay (Jack Lee)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: stay or remain, preferably in the title.

1) Stay With Me (Rod Stewart)
2) Should I Stay Or Should I Go (The Clash)
3) I'm Still Here [from Follies] (Elaine Paige)
4) Stay Just A little Bit Longer (Jackson Browne)
5) The Song Remains The Same (Led Zeppelin)
6) Come Back And Stay (Jack Lee)
7) Stay [I Missed You] (Lisa Loeb)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: stay or remain, preferably in the title.

1) Stay With Me (Rod Stewart)
2) Should I Stay Or Should I Go (The Clash)
3) I'm Still Here [from Follies] (Elaine Paige)
4) Stay Just A little Bit Longer (Jackson Browne)
5) The Song Remains The Same (Led Zeppelin)
6) Come Back And Stay (Jack Lee)
7) Stay [I Missed You] (Lisa Loeb)
8) Stay Up Late (Talking Heads)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: stay or remain, preferably in the title.

1) Stay With Me (Rod Stewart)
2) Should I Stay Or Should I Go (The Clash)
3) I'm Still Here [from Follies] (Elaine Paige)
4) Stay Just A little Bit Longer (Jackson Browne)
5) The Song Remains The Same (Led Zeppelin)
6) Come Back And Stay (Jack Lee)
7) Stay [I Missed You] (Lisa Loeb)
8) Stay Up Late (Talking Heads)
9) Stay a awhile ( Dusty Springfield )


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: stay or remain, preferably in the title.

1) Stay With Me (Rod Stewart)
2) Should I Stay Or Should I Go (The Clash)
3) I'm Still Here [from Follies] (Elaine Paige)
4) Stay Just A little Bit Longer (Jackson Browne)
5) The Song Remains The Same (Led Zeppelin)
6) Come Back And Stay (Jack Lee)
7) Stay [I Missed You] (Lisa Loeb)
8) Stay Up Late (Talking Heads)
9) Stay a awhile ( Dusty Springfield )
10) I wanna stay with you (Gallagher and Lyle)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: silence

1) Silent lucidity (Queensrÿche )


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: silence

1) Silent lucidity (Queensrÿche )
2) Sound of silence ( Simon and Garfunkel )


----------



## Josquin13

New theme: silence

1) Silent lucidity (Queensrÿche)
2) Sound of silence (Simon and Garfunkel)
3) Enjoy the silence (Depeche Mode)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: silence

1) Silent lucidity (Queensrÿche)
2) Sound of silence (Simon and Garfunkel)
3) Enjoy the silence (Depeche Mode)
4) Silence is Deafening (Napalm Death)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: silence

1) Silent lucidity (Queensrÿche)
2) Sound of silence (Simon and Garfunkel)
3) Enjoy the silence (Depeche Mode)
4) Silence is Deafening (Napalm Death)
5) Silence is golden (Tremeloes)


----------



## poodlebites

New theme: silence

1) Silent lucidity (Queensrÿche)
2) Sound of silence (Simon and Garfunkel)
3) Enjoy the silence (Depeche Mode)
4) Silence is Deafening (Napalm Death)
5) Silence is golden (Tremeloes)
6) Silence Kills (Vancouvers) 

Vancouvers were a Spanish band from the nineties. This song is from their third lp, Assorted Cookies.


----------



## Bulldog

1) Silent lucidity (Queensrÿche)
2) Sound of silence (Simon and Garfunkel)
3) Enjoy the silence (Depeche Mode)
4) Silence is Deafening (Napalm Death)
5) Silence is golden (Tremeloes)
6) Silence Kills (Vancouvers) 
7) Hush (Deep Purple)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: silence


1) Silent lucidity (Queensrÿche)
2) Sound of silence (Simon and Garfunkel)
3) Enjoy the silence (Depeche Mode)
4) Silence is Deafening (Napalm Death)
5) Silence is golden (Tremeloes)
6) Silence Kills (Vancouvers)
7) Hush (Deep Purple)
8) Silence and I -(Alan Parsons project)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: silence


1) Silent lucidity (Queensrÿche)
2) Sound of silence (Simon and Garfunkel)
3) Enjoy the silence (Depeche Mode)
4) Silence is Deafening (Napalm Death)
5) Silence is golden (Tremeloes)
6) Silence Kills (Vancouvers)
7) Hush (Deep Purple)
8) Silence and I -(Alan Parsons project)
9) Don't Speak (No Doubt)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: silence


1) Silent lucidity (Queensrÿche)
2) Sound of silence (Simon and Garfunkel)
3) Enjoy the silence (Depeche Mode)
4) Silence is Deafening (Napalm Death)
5) Silence is golden (Tremeloes)
6) Silence Kills (Vancouvers)
7) Hush (Deep Purple)
8) Silence and I -(Alan Parsons project)
9) Don't Speak (No Doubt)
10) Hush, Hush, Sweet Charlotte (Patti Page)

Someone else can choose the next theme.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme songs covered by Diana Ross / Supremes ( let's see how we go)


1) A Change Is Gonna Come (Sam Cooke)


----------



## poodlebites

Not trying to be a party pooper, but all songs they sang were written by somebody else, weren't they? I mean, technically, weren't they a cover band?


----------



## Rogerx

poodlebites said:


> Not trying to be a party pooper, but all songs they sang were written by somebody else, weren't they? I mean, technically, weren't they a cover band?


If majority decides, take another theme, no problem at all....


----------



## Starving Wolf

Rogerx said:


> If majority decides, take another theme, no problem at all....


I always thought that a cover band performed works that had already been _*performed*_ by other artists. If the criteria for being a cover artist is that you don't create the songs yourself, I'd bet that a lot of famous singers back in the Sinatra days could qualify as cover artists. Not to mention every opera singer you've ever heard.

So my vote is: if they performed it first, it's not a cover.


----------



## Art Rock

SW is right wrt definition of a cover. I bow out of the current theme, because I only know a few Supremes songs.


----------



## Art Rock

Suggestion: make it broader, something like cover songs more famous than the original?


----------



## Rogerx

Art Rock said:


> Suggestion: make it broader, something like cover songs more famous than the original?


As I said, fine by me.


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme songs covered by Diana Ross / Supremes ( let's see how we go)

1) A Change Is Gonna Come (Sam Cooke)
2) I Can't Help Myself [Sugar Pie, Honey Bunch] (Four Tops)


----------



## Art Rock

...............deleted...............


----------



## Starving Wolf

Feel free to ignore #2 if the theme is changed.


----------



## Art Rock

If 3-4 of us are giving it a shot, just go for it.


----------



## pianozach

_Not familiar enough with the DR&Supremes catalog to come up with stuff off the top of my head for this one_


----------



## Starving Wolf

Ditto. I'll probably sit out the rest of this round, as well.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Surrender.

1) White Flag (Dido)


----------



## Common Listener

New theme: Surrender.

1) White Flag (Dido)
2) No Surrender (Judas Priest)

(Hope it counts even if it's opposite.)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Surrender.

1) White Flag (Dido)
2) No Surrender (Judas Priest)
3) Surrender (Cheap Trick)


----------



## senza sordino

New theme: Surrender.

1) White Flag (Dido)
2) No Surrender (Judas Priest)
3) Surrender (Cheap Trick)
4) Never Surrender (Corey Hart)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Surrender.

1) White Flag (Dido)
2) No Surrender (Judas Priest)
3) Surrender (Cheap Trick)
4) Never Surrender (Corey Hart)
5) Sweet Surrender (Sarah McLachlan)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Surrender.

1) White Flag (Dido)
2) No Surrender (Judas Priest)
3) Surrender (Cheap Trick)
4) Never Surrender (Corey Hart)
5) Sweet Surrender (Sarah McLachlan)
6) Beat Surrender (The Jam)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Surrender.

1) White Flag (Dido)
2) No Surrender (Judas Priest)
3) Surrender (Cheap Trick)
4) Give It Up or Turn It Loose (James Brown


----------



## Art Rock

Corrected list:

New theme: Surrender.

1) White Flag (Dido)
2) No Surrender (Judas Priest)
3) Surrender (Cheap Trick)
4) Never Surrender (Corey Hart)
5) Sweet Surrender (Sarah McLachlan)
6) Beat Surrender (The Jam)
7) Give It Up or Turn It Loose (James Brown)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Surrender.

1) White Flag (Dido)
2) No Surrender (Judas Priest)
3) Surrender (Cheap Trick)
4) Never Surrender (Corey Hart)
5) Sweet Surrender (Sarah McLachlan)
6) Beat Surrender (The Jam)
7) Give It Up or Turn It Loose (James Brown)
8) Don't Give Up (Peter Gabriel and Kate Bush)


----------



## KenOC

New theme: Surrender.​
1) White Flag (Dido)
2) No Surrender (Judas Priest)
3) Surrender (Cheap Trick)
4) Never Surrender (Corey Hart)
5) Sweet Surrender (Sarah McLachlan)
6) Beat Surrender (The Jam)
7) Give It Up or Turn It Loose (James Brown)
8) Don't Give Up (Peter Gabriel and Kate Bush)​9) Jemima Surrender (Levon Helm and Robbie Robertson, by The Band)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Surrender.

1) White Flag (Dido)
2) No Surrender (Judas Priest)
3) Surrender (Cheap Trick)
4) Never Surrender (Corey Hart)
5) Sweet Surrender (Sarah McLachlan)
6) Beat Surrender (The Jam)
7) Give It Up or Turn It Loose (James Brown)
8) Don't Give Up (Peter Gabriel and Kate Bush)
9) Jemima Surrender (Levon Helm and Robbie Robertson, by The Band)
10) No Quarter (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Anyone can start the next theme.


----------



## Common Listener

Theme: Animals (excluding anything from Pink Floyd's _Animals_)

1) Hound Dog (Elvis)


----------



## Common Listener

(To be clear, you can use those animals, just not from those songs. )


----------



## Bulldog

Theme: Animals (excluding anything from Pink Floyd's Animals)

1) Hound Dog (Elvis)
2) How much is that doggie in the window? (Patti Page)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Animals (excluding anything from Pink Floyd's Animals)

1) Hound Dog (Elvis)
2) How much is that doggie in the window? (Patti Page)
3) 3 Black Crows ( Blackmore's Night)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Animals (excluding anything from Pink Floyd's Animals)

1) Hound Dog (Elvis)
2) How much is that doggie in the window? (Patti Page)
3) 3 Black Crows ( Blackmore's Night)
4) Sleeping Monkey (Phish)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: Animals (excluding anything from Pink Floyd's Animals)

1) Hound Dog (Elvis)
2) How much is that doggie in the window? (Patti Page)
3) 3 Black Crows ( Blackmore's Night)
4) Sleeping Monkey (Phish)
5) Scent of a Mule (Phish)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Animals (excluding anything from Pink Floyd's Animals)

1) Hound Dog (Elvis)
2) How much is that doggie in the window? (Patti Page)
3) 3 Black Crows ( Blackmore's Night)
4) Sleeping Monkey (Phish)
5) Scent of a Mule (Phish)
6) 33 Crows ( Kula Shaker)


----------



## KenOC

1) Hound Dog (Elvis)
2) How much is that doggie in the window? (Patti Page)
3) 3 Black Crows ( Blackmore's Night)
4) Sleeping Monkey (Phish)
5) Scent of a Mule (Phish)
6) 33 Crows ( Kula Shaker)​7) The Lion Sleeps Tonight (Wimoweh) (countless artists, Kingston Trio for one...)_


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Animals (excluding anything from Pink Floyd's Animals)

1) Hound Dog (Elvis)
2) How much is that doggie in the window? (Patti Page)
3) 3 Black Crows ( Blackmore's Night)
4) Sleeping Monkey (Phish)
5) Scent of a Mule (Phish)
6) 33 Crows ( Kula Shaker)
7) The Lion Sleeps Tonight (Wimoweh) (countless artists, Kingston Trio for one...)
8)Pink Elephants On Parade (from the Disney film "Dumbo")


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Animals (excluding anything from Pink Floyd's Animals)

1) Hound Dog (Elvis)
2) How much is that doggie in the window? (Patti Page)
3) 3 Black Crows ( Blackmore's Night)
4) Sleeping Monkey (Phish)
5) Scent of a Mule (Phish)
6) 33 Crows ( Kula Shaker)
7) The Lion Sleeps Tonight (Wimoweh) (countless artists, Kingston Trio for one...)
8) Pink Elephants On Parade (from the Disney film "Dumbo")
9) Tigers and Fireflies (Lynsey de Paul)


----------



## senza sordino

please forget my post..................


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Animals (excluding anything from Pink Floyd's Animals)

1) Hound Dog (Elvis)
2) How much is that doggie in the window? (Patti Page)
3) 3 Black Crows (Blackmore's Night)
4) Sleeping Monkey (Phish)
5) Scent of a Mule (Phish)
6) 33 Crows (Kula Shaker)
7) The Lion Sleeps Tonight (Wimoweh) (countless artists, Kingston Trio for one...)
8) Pink Elephants On Parade (from the Disney film "Dumbo")
9) Tigers and Fireflies (Lynsey de Paul)
10) Dog and Butterfly (Heart)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Things that rotate

1) The Night the Carousel Burned Down (Todd Rundgren)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Things that rotate

1) The Night the Carousel Burned Down (Todd Rundgren)
2) On a Carousel (The Hollies)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Things that rotate

1) The Night the Carousel Burned Down (Todd Rundgren)
2) On a Carousel (The Hollies)
3) The Windmills of Your Mind (Alison Moyet)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Things that rotate

1) The Night the Carousel Burned Down (Todd Rundgren)
2) On a Carousel (The Hollies)
3) The Windmills of Your Mind (Alison Moyet)
4) Merry go Round ( Fleetwood Mac)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: Things that rotate

1) The Night the Carousel Burned Down (Todd Rundgren)
2) On a Carousel (The Hollies)
3) The Windmills of Your Mind (Alison Moyet)
4) Merry go Round ( Fleetwood Mac)
5) Spinning Wheel (Blood, Sweat & Tears)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Things that rotate

1) The Night the Carousel Burned Down (Todd Rundgren)
2) On a Carousel (The Hollies)
3) The Windmills of Your Mind (Alison Moyet)
4) Merry go Round ( Fleetwood Mac)
5) Spinning Wheel (Blood, Sweat & Tears)
6) This Wheel's on Fire (Julie Driscoll & Brian Auger)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme: Things that rotate

1) The Night the Carousel Burned Down (Todd Rundgren)
2) On a Carousel (The Hollies)
3) The Windmills of Your Mind (Alison Moyet)
4) Merry go Round ( Fleetwood Mac)
5) Spinning Wheel (Blood, Sweat & Tears)
6) This Wheel's on Fire (Julie Driscoll & Brian Auger)
7) Wheels of Steel (Saxon)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: Things that rotate

1) The Night the Carousel Burned Down (Todd Rundgren)
2) On a Carousel (The Hollies)
3) The Windmills of Your Mind (Alison Moyet)
4) Merry go Round ( Fleetwood Mac)
5) Spinning Wheel (Blood, Sweat & Tears)
6) This Wheel's on Fire (Julie Driscoll & Brian Auger)
7) Wheels of Steel (Saxon)
8) Earth Angel (The Penguins)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Things that rotate

1) The Night the Carousel Burned Down (Todd Rundgren)
2) On a Carousel (The Hollies)
3) The Windmills of Your Mind (Alison Moyet)
4) Merry go Round ( Fleetwood Mac)
5) Spinning Wheel (Blood, Sweat & Tears)
6) This Wheel's on Fire (Julie Driscoll & Brian Auger)
7) Wheels of Steel (Saxon)
8) Earth Angel (The Penguins)
9) Wheels (Jamie Cullum)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Things that rotate

1) The Night the Carousel Burned Down (Todd Rundgren)
2) On a Carousel (The Hollies)
3) The Windmills of Your Mind (Alison Moyet)
4) Merry go Round ( Fleetwood Mac)
5) Spinning Wheel (Blood, Sweat & Tears)
6) This Wheel's on Fire (Julie Driscoll & Brian Auger)
7) Wheels of Steel (Saxon)
8) Earth Angel (The Penguins)
9) Wheels (Jamie Cullum)
10) Wheel In The Sky (Journey)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: things that get delivered.

1) The Letter (Box Tops)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: things that get delivered.

1) The Letter (Box Tops)
2) Please Mr. Postman (The Marvelettes)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: delivery or things that get delivered.

1) The Letter (Box Tops)
2) Please Mr. Postman (The Marvelettes)
3) (You're) Having My Baby (Paul Anka)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: delivery or things that get delivered.

1) The Letter (Box Tops)
2) Please Mr. Postman (The Marvelettes)
3) (You're) Having My Baby (Paul Anka)
4) A Small Package Of Value Will Come To You, Shortly (Jefferson Airplane)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: delivery or things that get delivered.

1) The Letter (Box Tops)
2) Please Mr. Postman (The Marvelettes)
3) (You're) Having My Baby (Paul Anka)
4) A Small Package Of Value Will Come To You, Shortly (Jefferson Airplane)
5)Stealing People's Mail (Dead Kennedys)


----------



## Common Listener

New theme: delivery or things that get delivered.

1) The Letter (Box Tops)
2) Please Mr. Postman (The Marvelettes)
3) (You're) Having My Baby (Paul Anka)
4) A Small Package Of Value Will Come To You, Shortly (Jefferson Airplane)
5)Stealing People's Mail (Dead Kennedys)
5) Delivering the Goods (Judas Priest)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: delivery or things that get delivered.

1) The Letter (Box Tops)
2) Please Mr. Postman (The Marvelettes)
3) (You're) Having My Baby (Paul Anka)
4) A Small Package Of Value Will Come To You, Shortly (Jefferson Airplane)
5)Stealing People's Mail (Dead Kennedys)
6) Delivering the Goods (Judas Priest)
7) Signed, Sealed, Delivered, I'm Yours (Stevie Wonder)


----------



## Common Listener

New theme: delivery or things that get delivered.

1) The Letter (Box Tops)
2) Please Mr. Postman (The Marvelettes)
3) (You're) Having My Baby (Paul Anka)
4) A Small Package Of Value Will Come To You, Shortly (Jefferson Airplane)
5)Stealing People's Mail (Dead Kennedys)
6) Delivering the Goods (Judas Priest)
7) Signed, Sealed, Delivered, I'm Yours (Stevie Wonder)
8) Return to Sender (Elvis)

(Popped into my head almost the instant I hit "post" on the last one. )


----------



## senza sordino

New theme: delivery or things that get delivered.

1) The Letter (Box Tops)
2) Please Mr. Postman (The Marvelettes)
3) (You're) Having My Baby (Paul Anka)
4) A Small Package Of Value Will Come To You, Shortly (Jefferson Airplane)
5)Stealing People's Mail (Dead Kennedys)
6) Delivering the Goods (Judas Priest)
7) Signed, Sealed, Delivered, I'm Yours (Stevie Wonder)
8) Return to Sender (Elvis)
9) You’re Having My Baby (Paul Anka)


----------



## Starving Wolf

#9 is a duplicate of #3.


----------



## pianozach

New theme: delivery or things that get delivered.

1) The Letter (Box Tops)
2) Please Mr. Postman (The Marvelettes)
3) (You're) Having My Baby (Paul Anka)
4) A Small Package Of Value Will Come To You, Shortly (Jefferson Airplane)
5)Stealing People's Mail (Dead Kennedys)
6) Delivering the Goods (Judas Priest)
7) Signed, Sealed, Delivered, I'm Yours (Stevie Wonder)
8) Return to Sender (Elvis)
9) Pizza Party (L’Homme Run)


----------



## senza sordino

Starving Wolf said:


> #9 is a duplicate of #3.


Yes it is, sorry. I officially give up here.  I don't know as many songs as some of you here, and unlike some, I follow the rules of no Googling. I have a hunch)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: delivery or things that get delivered.

1) The Letter (Box Tops)
2) Please Mr. Postman (The Marvelettes)
3) (You're) Having My Baby (Paul Anka)
4) A Small Package Of Value Will Come To You, Shortly (Jefferson Airplane)
5)Stealing People's Mail (Dead Kennedys)
6) Delivering the Goods (Judas Priest)
7) Signed, Sealed, Delivered, I'm Yours (Stevie Wonder)
8) Return to Sender (Elvis)
9) Pizza Party (L’Homme Run)
10) Give It Away (RHCP) ?ok?


----------



## Starving Wolf

Sure. Someone can start the next theme.


----------



## Rogerx

Forget it, not working.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: wrong. Must be in title.
If we run out of wrongs, we can switch to right.

1) Don't Get Me Wrong (Pretenders)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: wrong. Must be in title.
If we run out of wrongs, we can switch to right.

1) Don't Get Me Wrong (Pretenders)
2) Hey What's Wrong With Me ( The Hollies)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: wrong. Must be in title.
If we run out of wrongs, we can switch to right.

1) Don't Get Me Wrong (Pretenders)
2) Hey What's Wrong With Me ( The Hollies)
3) You're right, I was wrong (Meatloaf)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: wrong. Must be in title.
If we run out of wrongs, we can switch to right.

1) Don't Get Me Wrong (Pretenders)
2) Hey What's Wrong With Me ( The Hollies)
3) You're right, I was wrong (Meatloaf)
4) Where Did It All Go Wrong? ( Oasis)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: wrong. Must be in title.
If we run out of wrongs, we can switch to right.

1) Don't Get Me Wrong (Pretenders)
2) Hey What's Wrong With Me ( The Hollies)
3) You're right, I was wrong (Meatloaf)
4) Where Did It All Go Wrong? ( Oasis)
5) You'll never be so wrong (Kim Wilde)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: wrong. Must be in title.
If we run out of wrongs, we can switch to right.

1) Don't Get Me Wrong (Pretenders)
2) Hey What's Wrong With Me (The Hollies)
3) You're right, I was wrong (Meatloaf)
4) Where Did It All Go Wrong? (Oasis)
5) You'll never be so wrong (Kim Wilde)
6) Everybody Else Is Wrong (Utopia)


----------



## poodlebites

New theme: wrong. Must be in title.
If we run out of wrongs, we can switch to right.

1) Don't Get Me Wrong (Pretenders)
2) Hey What's Wrong With Me (The Hollies)
3) You're right, I was wrong (Meatloaf)
4) Where Did It All Go Wrong? (Oasis)
5) You'll never be so wrong (Kim Wilde)
6) Everybody Else Is Wrong (Utopia)
7) We Were Both Wrong (Dave Edmunds)

Dave Edmunds record (Repeat When Necessary), but actually it was a Rockpile record since Lowe, Bremner and Williams also play on all the tracks.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: wrong. Must be in title.
If we run out of wrongs, we can switch to right.

1) Don't Get Me Wrong (Pretenders)
2) Hey What's Wrong With Me (The Hollies)
3) You're right, I was wrong (Meatloaf)
4) Where Did It All Go Wrong? (Oasis)
5) You'll never be so wrong (Kim Wilde)
6) Everybody Else Is Wrong (Utopia)
7) We Were Both Wrong (Dave Edmunds)
8) Can't Be That Wrong (Dolly Parton)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: wrong. Must be in title.
If we run out of wrongs, we can switch to right.

1) Don't Get Me Wrong (Pretenders)
2) Hey What's Wrong With Me (The Hollies)
3) You're right, I was wrong (Meatloaf)
4) Where Did It All Go Wrong? (Oasis)
5) You'll never be so wrong (Kim Wilde)
6) Everybody Else Is Wrong (Utopia)
7) We Were Both Wrong (Dave Edmunds)
8) Can't Be That Wrong (Dolly Parton)
9) (Hey Won't You Play) Another Somebody Done Somebody Wrong Song (BJ Thomas)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: wrong. Must be in title.
If we run out of wrongs, we can switch to right.

1) Don't Get Me Wrong (Pretenders)
2) Hey What's Wrong With Me (The Hollies)
3) You're right, I was wrong (Meatloaf)
4) Where Did It All Go Wrong? (Oasis)
5) You'll never be so wrong (Kim Wilde)
6) Everybody Else Is Wrong (Utopia)
7) We Were Both Wrong (Dave Edmunds)
8) Can't Be That Wrong (Dolly Parton)
9) (Hey Won't You Play) Another Somebody Done Somebody Wrong Song (BJ Thomas)
10) Done Wrong (Ani Difranco)

Anyone can start the next theme.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: wrong. Must be in title.
If we run out of wrongs, we can switch to right.

1) Don't Get Me Wrong (Pretenders)
2) Hey What's Wrong With Me (The Hollies)
3) You're right, I was wrong (Meatloaf)
4) Where Did It All Go Wrong? (Oasis)
5) You'll never be so wrong (Kim Wilde)
6) Everybody Else Is Wrong (Utopia)
7) We Were Both Wrong (Dave Edmunds)
8) Can't Be That Wrong (Dolly Parton)
9) (Hey Won't You Play) Another Somebody Done Somebody Wrong Song (BJ Thomas)
10) Got Me Wrong ( Alice in Chains)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: New theme: right . Must be in title.


1)All Right Now ( Free)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: right . Must be in title.


1) All Right Now ( Free)
2) Right Back Where We Started From (Maxime Nightingale)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: right . Must be in title.


1) All Right Now ( Free)
2) Right Back Where We Started From (Maxime Nightingale)
3) Right Now (Van Halen)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: right . Must be in title.


1) All Right Now ( Free)
2) Right Back Where We Started From (Maxime Nightingale)
3) Right Now (Van Halen)
4) Best Friends, Right? ( Amy Winehouse)


----------



## Shosty

New theme: right . Must be in title.


1) All Right Now ( Free)
2) Right Back Where We Started From (Maxime Nightingale)
3) Right Now (Van Halen)
4) Best Friends, Right? ( Amy Winehouse)
5) Right Now (The Flaming Lips)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: right . Must be in title.


1) All Right Now ( Free)
2) Right Back Where We Started From (Maxime Nightingale)
3) Right Now (Van Halen)
4) Best Friends, Right? ( Amy Winehouse)
5) Right Now (The Flaming Lips)
6) Right Place Wrong Time (Dr. John)


----------



## gregorx

New theme: right . Must be in title.


1) All Right Now ( Free)
2) Right Back Where We Started From (Maxime Nightingale)
3) Right Now (Van Halen)
4) Best Friends, Right? ( Amy Winehouse)
5) Right Now (The Flaming Lips) 
6) Right Place Wrong Time (Dr. John) 
7) You Got That Right (Lynyrd Skynyrd)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: right . Must be in title.


1) All Right Now ( Free)
2) Right Back Where We Started From (Maxime Nightingale)
3) Right Now (Van Halen)
4) Best Friends, Right? ( Amy Winehouse)
5) Right Now (The Flaming Lips)
6) Right Place Wrong Time (Dr. John)
7) You Got That Right (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
8) Don't Think Twice, It's All Right ( Bob Dylan)


----------



## D Smith

New theme: right . Must be in title.


1) All Right Now ( Free)
2) Right Back Where We Started From (Maxime Nightingale)
3) Right Now (Van Halen)
4) Best Friends, Right? ( Amy Winehouse)
5) Right Now (The Flaming Lips)
6) Right Place Wrong Time (Dr. John)
7) You Got That Right (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
8) Don't Think Twice, It's All Right ( Bob Dylan)
9) Right Here, Right Now (Jesus Jones)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: right . Must be in title.


1) All Right Now ( Free)
2) Right Back Where We Started From (Maxime Nightingale)
3) Right Now (Van Halen)
4) Best Friends, Right? ( Amy Winehouse)
5) Right Now (The Flaming Lips)
6) Right Place Wrong Time (Dr. John)
7) You Got That Right (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
8) Don't Think Twice, It's All Right ( Bob Dylan)
9) Right Here, Right Now (Jesus Jones)
10) Right by your side (Eurythmics)

Someone else can choose a theme.


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains left

1) Jesus Just Left Chicago (ZZ Top)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: title contains left

1) Jesus Just Left Chicago (ZZ Top)
2) Left of Center (Suzanne Vega)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains left

1) Jesus Just Left Chicago (ZZ Top)
2) Left of Center (Suzanne Vega)
3) I Left My Heart in San Francisco -(Tony Bennett)


----------



## Shosty

New theme: title contains left

1) Jesus Just Left Chicago (ZZ Top)
2) Left of Center (Suzanne Vega)
3) I Left My Heart in San Francisco -(Tony Bennett)
4) I Left My Baby (Count Basie)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: title contains left

1) Jesus Just Left Chicago (ZZ Top)
2) Left of Center (Suzanne Vega)
3) I Left My Heart in San Francisco -(Tony Bennett)
4) I Left My Baby (Count Basie)
5) Left Hand Path (Entombed)


----------



## Starving Wolf

If this theme bogs down too much, I'm OK with modifying it to include leave/leaves/leaving in the title.


----------



## Common Listener

New theme: title contains left

1) Jesus Just Left Chicago (ZZ Top)
2) Left of Center (Suzanne Vega)
3) I Left My Heart in San Francisco -(Tony Bennett)
4) I Left My Baby (Count Basie)
5) Left Hand Path (Entombed)
6) I'm Left, You're Right, She's Gone (Elvis)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: title contains left

1) Jesus Just Left Chicago (ZZ Top)
2) Left of Center (Suzanne Vega)
3) I Left My Heart in San Francisco -(Tony Bennett)
4) I Left My Baby (Count Basie)
5) Left Hand Path (Entombed)
6) I'm Left, You're Right, She's Gone (Elvis)
7) My baby left me (Slade)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: title contains left

1) Jesus Just Left Chicago (ZZ Top)
2) Left of Center (Suzanne Vega)
3) I Left My Heart in San Francisco (Tony Bennett)
4) I Left My Baby (Count Basie)
5) Left Hand Path (Entombed)
6) I'm Left, You're Right, She's Gone (Elvis)
7) My Baby Left Me (Slade)
8) You Left Me Sore (Todd Rundgren)


----------



## Common Listener

New theme: title contains left

1) Jesus Just Left Chicago (ZZ Top)
2) Left of Center (Suzanne Vega)
3) I Left My Heart in San Francisco (Tony Bennett)
4) I Left My Baby (Count Basie)
5) Left Hand Path (Entombed)
6) I'm Left, You're Right, She's Gone (Elvis)
7) My Baby Left Me (Slade)
8) You Left Me Sore (Todd Rundgren)
9) A Woman Left Lonely (Janis Joplin)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains left

1) Jesus Just Left Chicago (ZZ Top)
2) Left of Center (Suzanne Vega)
3) I Left My Heart in San Francisco (Tony Bennett)
4) I Left My Baby (Count Basie)
5) Left Hand Path (Entombed)
6) I'm Left, You're Right, She's Gone (Elvis)
7) My Baby Left Me (Slade)
8) You Left Me Sore (Todd Rundgren)
9) A Woman Left Lonely (Janis Joplin)
10) Better Left Unsaid ( Ariana Grande)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains dark

1) Dark Eyes ( Bob Dylan)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains dark

1) Dark Eyes ( Bob Dylan)
2) Dark Star (Crosby, Stills & Nash)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: title contains dark

1) Dark Eyes ( Bob Dylan)
2) Dark Star (Crosby, Stills & Nash)
3) Dark Lady (Cher)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains dark

1) Dark Eyes ( Bob Dylan)
2) Dark Star (Crosby, Stills & Nash)
3) Dark Lady (Cher)
4) Fear Of The Dark ( Iron Maiden)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: title contains dark

1) Dark Eyes ( Bob Dylan)
2) Dark Star (Crosby, Stills & Nash)
3) Dark Lady (Cher)
4) Fear Of The Dark ( Iron Maiden)
5) Dark Horse (George Harrison)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: title contains dark

1) Dark Eyes ( Bob Dylan)
2) Dark Star (Crosby, Stills & Nash)
3) Dark Lady (Cher)
4) Fear Of The Dark ( Iron Maiden) 
5) Dark Horse (George Harrison)
6) Dancing in the dark (Bruce Springsteen)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains dark

1) Dark Eyes ( Bob Dylan)
2) Dark Star (Crosby, Stills & Nash)
3) Dark Lady (Cher)
4) Fear Of The Dark ( Iron Maiden)
5) Dark Horse (George Harrison)
6) Dancing in the dark (Bruce Springsteen)
7) Dark Ballet ( Madonna)


----------



## poodlebites

New theme: title contains dark

1) Dark Eyes ( Bob Dylan)
2) Dark Star (Crosby, Stills & Nash)
3) Dark Lady (Cher)
4) Fear Of The Dark ( Iron Maiden)
5) Dark Horse (George Harrison)
6) Dancing in the dark (Bruce Springsteen)
7) Dark Ballet ( Madonna)
8) Afraid Of The Dark (The Outsiders)

That's the Dutch Outsiders, the best nederbeat band there was. Of course, just my opinion...


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: title contains dark

1) Dark Eyes ( Bob Dylan)
2) Dark Star (Crosby, Stills & Nash)
3) Dark Lady (Cher)
4) Fear Of The Dark ( Iron Maiden)
5) Dark Horse (George Harrison)
6) Dancing in the dark (Bruce Springsteen)
7) Dark Ballet ( Madonna)
8) Afraid Of The Dark (The Outsiders)
9) Don't be afraid of the dark (Robert Cray Band)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains dark

1) Dark Eyes ( Bob Dylan)
2) Dark Star (Crosby, Stills & Nash)
3) Dark Lady (Cher)
4) Fear Of The Dark ( Iron Maiden)
5) Dark Horse (George Harrison)
6) Dancing in the dark (Bruce Springsteen)
7) Dark Ballet ( Madonna)
8) Afraid Of The Dark (The Outsiders)
9) Don't be afraid of the dark (Robert Cray Band)
10) You Left Me in the Dark (Elvis Costello)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme songs about a first love.

1) First time ever I saw tour face ( Roberta Flack )


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme songs about a first love.

1) First time ever I saw tour face ( Roberta Flack )
2) Young Love (Sonny James)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme songs about a first love.

1) First time ever I saw your face ( Roberta Flack )
2) Young Love (Sonny James)
3) Summer [the first time] (Bobby Goldsboro)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme songs about a first love.

1) First time ever I saw your face ( Roberta Flack )
2) Young Love (Sonny James)
3) Summer [the first time] (Bobby Goldsboro)
4) Puppy Love ( Donny Osmond)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme songs about a first love.

1) First time ever I saw your face ( Roberta Flack )
2) Young Love (Sonny James)
3) Summer [the first time] (Bobby Goldsboro)
4) Puppy Love ( Donny Osmond)
5) Michele (Gerard Lenorman)


----------



## pianozach

New theme songs about a first love.

1) First time ever I saw your face ( Roberta Flack )
2) Young Love (Sonny James)
3) Summer [the first time] (Bobby Goldsboro)
4) Puppy Love ( Donny Osmond)
5) Michele (Gerard Lenorman)
6) With My Daddy in the Attic (Dory Previn)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme songs about a first love.

1) First time ever I saw your face ( Roberta Flack )
2) Young Love (Sonny James)
3) Summer [the first time] (Bobby Goldsboro)
4) Puppy Love ( Donny Osmond)
5) Michele (Gerard Lenorman)
6) With My Daddy in the Attic (Dory Previn)
7) Baby Love (The Supremes)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme songs about a first love.

1) First time ever I saw your face ( Roberta Flack )
2) Young Love (Sonny James)
3) Summer [the first time] (Bobby Goldsboro)
4) Puppy Love ( Donny Osmond)
5) Michele (Gerard Lenorman)
6) With My Daddy in the Attic (Dory Previn)
7) Baby Love (The Supremes)
8) Then Came You (Dionne Warwick & The Spinners)


----------



## KenOC

New theme songs about a first love.

1) First time ever I saw your face ( Roberta Flack )
2) Young Love (Sonny James)
3) Summer [the first time] (Bobby Goldsboro)
4) Puppy Love ( Donny Osmond)
5) Michele (Gerard Lenorman)
6) With My Daddy in the Attic (Dory Previn)
7) Baby Love (The Supremes)
8) Then Came You (Dionne Warwick & The Spinners)
9) It's Only Make Believe (Conway Twitty, 1958)


----------



## Common Listener

New theme songs about a first love.

1) First time ever I saw your face ( Roberta Flack )
2) Young Love (Sonny James)
3) Summer [the first time] (Bobby Goldsboro)
4) Puppy Love ( Donny Osmond)
5) Michele (Gerard Lenorman)
6) With My Daddy in the Attic (Dory Previn)
7) Baby Love (The Supremes)
8) Then Came You (Dionne Warwick & The Spinners)
9) It's Only Make Believe (Conway Twitty, 1958)
10) Teenage Lust (The Jesus and Mary Chain)

(I had to look that up because I could remember the song but not the title - also don't know if that counts as "love." If so...)

New theme: loud vocal utterances or the like

1) Stand Up and Shout (Dio)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: loud vocal utterances or the like

1) Stand Up and Shout (Dio)
2) Shout, Sister, Shout (The Boswell Sisters)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: loud vocal utterances or the like

1) Stand Up and Shout (Dio)
2) Shout, Sister, Shout (The Boswell Sisters)
3) You Suffer (Napalm Death)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: loud vocal utterances or the like

1) Stand Up and Shout (Dio)
2) Shout, Sister, Shout (The Boswell Sisters)
3) You Suffer (Napalm Death)
4) Shout (You Make Me Wanna) (Otis Day and the Knights)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: loud vocal utterances or the like

1) Stand Up and Shout (Dio)
2) Shout, Sister, Shout (The Boswell Sisters)
3) You Suffer (Napalm Death)
4) Shout (You Make Me Wanna) (Otis Day and the Knights)
5) Scream (Michael and Janet Jackson)


----------



## Common Listener

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> 3) You Suffer (Napalm Death)


(I had in mind stuff in the title but that certainly works. )

New theme: loud vocal utterances or the like

1) Stand Up and Shout (Dio)
2) Shout, Sister, Shout (The Boswell Sisters)
3) You Suffer (Napalm Death)
4) Shout (You Make Me Wanna) (Otis Day and the Knights)
5) Scream (Michael and Janet Jackson) 
6) Seven Screaming Dizbusters (Blue Oyster Cult)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: loud vocal utterances or the like

1) Stand Up and Shout (Dio)
2) Shout, Sister, Shout (The Boswell Sisters)
3) You Suffer (Napalm Death)
4) Shout (You Make Me Wanna) (Otis Day and the Knights)
5) Scream (Michael and Janet Jackson) 
6) Seven Screaming Dizbusters (Blue Oyster Cult)
7) Rebel Yell (Billy Idol)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: loud vocal utterances or the like

1) Stand Up and Shout (Dio)
2) Shout, Sister, Shout (The Boswell Sisters)
3) You Suffer (Napalm Death)
4) Shout (You Make Me Wanna) (Otis Day and the Knights)
5) Scream (Michael and Janet Jackson)
6) Seven Screaming Dizbusters (Blue Oyster Cult)
7) Rebel Yell (Billy Idol)
8) Howling At The Moon (Sha-La-La) (Ramones)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: loud vocal utterances or the like

1) Stand Up and Shout (Dio)
2) Shout, Sister, Shout (The Boswell Sisters)
3) You Suffer (Napalm Death)
4) Shout (You Make Me Wanna) (Otis Day and the Knights)
5) Scream (Michael and Janet Jackson)
6) Seven Screaming Dizbusters (Blue Oyster Cult)
7) Rebel Yell (Billy Idol)
8) Howling At The Moon (Sha-La-La) (Ramones)
9) Such a Scream (Tom Waits)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: loud vocal utterances or the like

1) Stand Up and Shout (Dio)
2) Shout, Sister, Shout (The Boswell Sisters)
3) You Suffer (Napalm Death)
4) Shout (You Make Me Wanna) (Otis Day and the Knights)
5) Scream (Michael and Janet Jackson)
6) Seven Screaming Dizbusters (Blue Oyster Cult)
7) Rebel Yell (Billy Idol)
8) Howling At The Moon (Sha-La-La) (Ramones)
9) Such a Scream (Tom Waits)
10) Bark At The Moon (Ozzy Osbourne)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Someone else can pick the next theme.


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title includes a container for fluids.

1) Message In A Bottle (Police)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: title includes a container for fluids.

1) Message In A Bottle (Police)
2) Bucket O Blood (Ervin Groves)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: title includes a container for fluids.

1) Message In A Bottle (Police)
2) Bucket O Blood (Ervin Groves)
3) Have a Cuppa Tea (The Kinks)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title includes a container for fluids.

1) Message In A Bottle (Police)
2) Bucket O Blood (Ervin Groves)
3) Have a Cuppa Tea (The Kinks)
4) Bathtub Gin (Phish)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title includes a container for fluids.

1) Message In A Bottle (Police)
2) Bucket O Blood (Ervin Groves)
3) Have a Cuppa Tea (The Kinks)
4) Bathtub Gin (Phish)
5) Genie in a Bottle -(Christina Aguilera)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title includes a container for fluids.

1) Message In A Bottle (Police)
2) Bucket O Blood (Ervin Groves)
3) Have a Cuppa Tea (The Kinks)
4) Bathtub Gin (Phish)
5) Genie in a Bottle -(Christina Aguilera)
6) A Hole In The Bucket (Harry Belafonte)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title includes a container for fluids.

1) Message In A Bottle (Police)
2) Bucket O Blood (Ervin Groves)
3) Have a Cuppa Tea (The Kinks)
4) Bathtub Gin (Phish)
5) Genie in a Bottle -(Christina Aguilera)
6) A Hole In The Bucket (Harry Belafonte)
7) Crack a Bottle ( Eminem)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: title includes a container for fluids.

1) Message In A Bottle (Police)
2) Bucket O Blood (Ervin Groves)
3) Have a Cuppa Tea (The Kinks)
4) Bathtub Gin (Phish)
5) Genie in a Bottle -(Christina Aguilera)
6) A Hole In The Bucket (Harry Belafonte)
7) Crack a Bottle ( Eminem)
8) Cup of Coffee (Garbage)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: title includes a container for fluids.

1) Message In A Bottle (Police)
2) Bucket O Blood (Ervin Groves)
3) Have a Cuppa Tea (The Kinks)
4) Bathtub Gin (Phish)
5) Genie in a Bottle -(Christina Aguilera)
6) A Hole In The Bucket (Harry Belafonte)
7) Crack a Bottle ( Eminem)
8) Cup of Coffee (Garbage)
9) Jugband Blues (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title includes a container for fluids.

1) Message In A Bottle (Police)
2) Bucket O Blood (Ervin Groves)
3) Have a Cuppa Tea (The Kinks)
4) Bathtub Gin (Phish)
5) Genie in a Bottle -(Christina Aguilera)
6) A Hole In The Bucket (Harry Belafonte)
7) Crack a Bottle ( Eminem)
8) Cup of Coffee (Garbage)
9) Jugband Blues (Pink Floyd)
10) Glass of Water (Coldplay)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: getting away

1) Born to run ( Bruce Springsteen)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: getting away

1) Born to Run (Bruce Springsteen)
2) I'm Running (Yes)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: getting away

1) Born to Run (Bruce Springsteen)
2) I'm Running (Yes)
3) By the Time I Get to Phoenix ( Glen Campbell)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: getting away

1) Born to Run (Bruce Springsteen)
2) I'm Running (Yes)
3) By the Time I Get to Phoenix ( Glen Campbell)
4) Day trip to Bangor (Fiddler's Dram)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: getting away

1) Born to Run (Bruce Springsteen)
2) I'm Running (Yes)
3) By the Time I Get to Phoenix ( Glen Campbell)
4) Day trip to Bangor (Fiddler's Dram)
5) Do You Know the Way to San Jose? (Dionne Warwick)


----------



## Common Listener

New theme: getting away

1) Born to Run (Bruce Springsteen)
2) I'm Running (Yes)
3) By the Time I Get to Phoenix ( Glen Campbell)
4) Day trip to Bangor (Fiddler's Dram)
5) Do You Know the Way to San Jose? (Dionne Warwick)
6) We Gotta Get Out of This Place (The Animals)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: getting away

1) Born to Run (Bruce Springsteen)
2) I'm Running (Yes)
3) By the Time I Get to Phoenix ( Glen Campbell)
4) Day trip to Bangor (Fiddler's Dram)
5) Do You Know the Way to San Jose? (Dionne Warwick)
6) We Gotta Get Out of This Place (The Animals)
7) Runaway (Del Shannon)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: getting away

1) Born to Run (Bruce Springsteen)
2) I'm Running (Yes)
3) By the Time I Get to Phoenix ( Glen Campbell)
4) Day trip to Bangor (Fiddler's Dram)
5) Do You Know the Way to San Jose? (Dionne Warwick)
6) We Gotta Get Out of This Place (The Animals)
7) Runaway (Del Shannon)
8) Fly away (Teach-In)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: getting away

1) Born to Run (Bruce Springsteen)
2) I'm Running (Yes)
3) By the Time I Get to Phoenix ( Glen Campbell)
4) Day trip to Bangor (Fiddler's Dram)
5) Do You Know the Way to San Jose? (Dionne Warwick)
6) We Gotta Get Out of This Place (The Animals)
7) Runaway (Del Shannon)
8) Fly away (Teach-In)
9) Ride Like The Wind (Christopher Cross)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: getting away

1) Born to Run (Bruce Springsteen)
2) I'm Running (Yes)
3) By the Time I Get to Phoenix ( Glen Campbell)
4) Day trip to Bangor (Fiddler's Dram)
5) Do You Know the Way to San Jose? (Dionne Warwick)
6) We Gotta Get Out of This Place (The Animals)
7) Runaway (Del Shannon)
8) Fly away (Teach-In)
9) Ride Like The Wind (Christopher Cross)
10)Running Dry ( Neil Young)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme : Stay / staying 


1) Stay ( Tears for Fears)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme : Stay / staying 


1) Stay (Tears for Fears)
2) Stayin' Alive (Bee Gees)


----------



## Starving Wolf

We did a similar theme a few days ago. The following songs are disqualified:

1) Stay With Me (Rod Stewart)
2) Should I Stay Or Should I Go (The Clash)
3) Stay Just A little Bit Longer (Jackson Browne)
4) Come Back And Stay (Jack Lee)
5) Stay [I Missed You] (Lisa Loeb)
6) Stay Up Late (Talking Heads)
7) Stay a awhile ( Dusty Springfield )
8) I wanna stay with you (Gallagher and Lyle)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme : Stay / staying

List of disqualified songs in Post 5156

1) Stay (Tears for Fears)
2) Stayin' Alive (Bee Gees)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme : Stay / staying

List of disqualified songs in Post 5156

1) Stay (Tears for Fears)
2) Stayin' Alive (Bee Gees)
3) Stay With Me (By The Sea) (Al Green)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme : Stay / staying

List of disqualified songs in Post 5156

1) Stay (Tears for Fears)
2) Stayin' Alive (Bee Gees)
3) Stay With Me (By The Sea) (Al Green)
4) Let's Stay Together (Al Green)


----------



## poodlebites

New theme : Stay / staying

List of disqualified songs in Post 5156

1) Stay (Tears for Fears)
2) Stayin' Alive (Bee Gees)
3) Stay With Me (By The Sea) (Al Green)
4) Let's Stay Together (Al Green)
5) Stay Free (The Clash)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme : Stay / staying

List of disqualified songs in Post 5156

1) Stay (Tears for Fears)
2) Stayin' Alive (Bee Gees)
3) Stay With Me (By The Sea) (Al Green)
4) Let's Stay Together (Al Green)
5) Stay Free (The Clash)
6) Stay with me till dawn (Judie Tzuke)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme : Stay / staying

List of disqualified songs in Post 5156

New theme : Stay / staying

List of disqualified songs in Post 5156

1) Stay (Tears for Fears)
2) Stayin' Alive (Bee Gees)
3) Stay With Me (By The Sea) (Al Green)
4) Let's Stay Together (Al Green)
5) Stay Free (The Clash)
6) Stay with me till dawn (Judie Tzuke)
7) Stay Awhile (Journey)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme : Stay / staying

List of disqualified songs in Post 5156

1) Stay (Tears for Fears)
2) Stayin' Alive (Bee Gees)
3) Stay With Me (By The Sea) (Al Green)
4) Let's Stay Together (Al Green)
5) Stay Free (The Clash)
6) Stay with me till dawn (Judie Tzuke)
7) Stay Awhile (Journey)
8) Die Young Stay Pretty ( Blondie)


----------



## pianozach

New theme : Stay / staying

List of disqualified songs in Post 5156

1) Stay (Tears for Fears)
2) Stayin' Alive (Bee Gees)
3) Stay With Me (By The Sea) (Al Green)
4) Let's Stay Together (Al Green)
5) Stay Free (The Clash)
6) Stay With Me till Dawn (Judie Tzuke)
7) Stay Awhile (Journey)
8) Die Young Stay Pretty (Blondie) 
9) Rock' N Roll Is Here To Stay (Sha-Na-Na)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme : Stay / staying

List of disqualified songs in Post 5156

1) Stay (Tears for Fears)
2) Stayin' Alive (Bee Gees)
3) Stay With Me (By The Sea) (Al Green)
4) Let's Stay Together (Al Green)
5) Stay Free (The Clash)
6) Stay With Me till Dawn (Judie Tzuke)
7) Stay Awhile (Journey)
8) Die Young Stay Pretty (Blondie) 
9) Rock' N Roll Is Here To Stay (Sha-Na-Na)
10) Love Is Here To Stay (Frank Sinatra)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Someone else can start the next theme.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

BLOOD!

Blood Sugar Sex Magic (RHCP)


----------



## Common Listener

BLOOD!

Blood Sugar Sex Magic (RHCP)
2) Raining Blood (Slayer)


----------



## Starving Wolf

BLOOD!

Blood Sugar Sex Magic (RHCP)
2) Raining Blood (Slayer)
3) Blood Makes Noise (Suzanne Vega)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

BLOOD!

1) Blood Sugar Sex Magic (RHCP)
2) Raining Blood (Slayer)
3) Blood Makes Noise (Suzanne Vega)
4) Blood Cracks Open the Ground (Satyricon)


----------



## Starving Wolf

BLOOD!

1) Blood Sugar Sex Magic (RHCP)
2) Raining Blood (Slayer)
3) Blood Makes Noise (Suzanne Vega)
4) Blood Cracks Open the Ground (Satyricon)
5) Bad Blood (Neil Sedaka & Elton John)


----------



## pianozach

BLOOD!

1) Blood Sugar Sex Magic (RHCP)
2) Raining Blood (Slayer)
3) Blood Makes Noise (Suzanne Vega)
4) Blood Cracks Open the Ground (Satyricon)
5) Bad Blood (Neil Sedaka & Elton John)
6) Blood From a Clone (George Harrison)


----------



## Common Listener

BLOOD!

1) Blood Sugar Sex Magic (RHCP)
2) Raining Blood (Slayer)
3) Blood Makes Noise (Suzanne Vega)
4) Blood Cracks Open the Ground (Satyricon)
5) Bad Blood (Neil Sedaka & Elton John)
6) Blood From a Clone (George Harrison)
7) Bloody Kisses (Type O Negative)

(That's a double. )


----------



## Starving Wolf

BLOOD!

1) Blood Sugar Sex Magic (RHCP)
2) Raining Blood (Slayer)
3) Blood Makes Noise (Suzanne Vega)
4) Blood Cracks Open the Ground (Satyricon)
5) Bad Blood (Neil Sedaka & Elton John)
6) Blood From a Clone (George Harrison)
7) Bloody Kisses (Type O Negative)
8) Sunday Bloody Sunday (U2)


----------



## Rogerx

BLOOD!

1) Blood Sugar Sex Magic (RHCP)
2) Raining Blood (Slayer)
3) Blood Makes Noise (Suzanne Vega)
4) Blood Cracks Open the Ground (Satyricon)
5) Bad Blood (Neil Sedaka & Elton John)
6) Blood From a Clone (George Harrison)
7) Bloody Kisses (Type O Negative)
8) Sunday Bloody Sunday (U2
9) A Rush Of Blood To The Head ( Coldplay)


----------



## pianozach

BLOOD!

1) Blood Sugar Sex Magic (RHCP)
2) Raining Blood (Slayer)
3) Blood Makes Noise (Suzanne Vega)
4) Blood Cracks Open the Ground (Satyricon)
5) Bad Blood (Neil Sedaka & Elton John)
6) Blood From a Clone (George Harrison)
7) Bloody Kisses (Type O Negative)
8) Sunday Bloody Sunday (U2
9) A Rush Of Blood To The Head (Coldplay)
10) It's Alright Ma (I'm Only Bleeding) (Roger McGuinn)


----------



## pianozach

THEME: Skin

1) Mr. Skin (Spirit)


----------



## Rogerx

THEME: Skin

1) Mr. Skin (Spirit)
2) I've Got You Under My Skin ( Frank Sinatra)


----------



## Art Rock

THEME: Skin

1) Mr. Skin (Spirit)
2) I've Got You Under My Skin ( Frank Sinatra)
3) Leather (Tori Amos)


----------



## Rogerx

THEME: Skin

1) Mr. Skin (Spirit)
2) I've Got You Under My Skin ( Frank Sinatra)
3) Leather (Tori Amos)
4)Skin (Sade)


----------



## Room2201974

THEME: Skin

1) Mr. Skin (Spirit)
2) I've Got You Under My Skin ( Frank Sinatra)
3) Leather (Tori Amos)
4) Skin (Sade)
5) Skin Feeling (Crowded House)


----------



## Rogerx

THEME: Skin

1) Mr. Skin (Spirit)
2) I've Got You Under My Skin ( Frank Sinatra)
3) Leather (Tori Amos)
4) Skin (Sade)
5) Skin Feeling (Crowded House)
6) American Skin (41 Shots) (Bruce Springsteen)


----------



## Starving Wolf

THEME: Skin

1) Mr. Skin (Spirit)
2) I've Got You Under My Skin ( Frank Sinatra)
3) Leather (Tori Amos)
4) Skin (Sade)
5) Skin Feeling (Crowded House)
6) American Skin (41 Shots) (Bruce Springsteen)
7) Skin Tight (Ohio Players)


----------



## Open Book

THEME: Skin

1) Mr. Skin (Spirit)
2) I've Got You Under My Skin ( Frank Sinatra)
3) Leather (Tori Amos)
4) Skin (Sade)
5) Skin Feeling (Crowded House)
6) American Skin (41 Shots) (Bruce Springsteen)
7) Skin Tight (Ohio Players)
8) I'm Not The Man I Used To Be (Fine Young Cannibals)


----------



## Art Rock

THEME: Skin

1) Mr. Skin (Spirit)
2) I've Got You Under My Skin ( Frank Sinatra)
3) Leather (Tori Amos)
4) Skin (Sade)
5) Skin Feeling (Crowded House)
6) American Skin (41 Shots) (Bruce Springsteen)
7) Skin Tight (Ohio Players)
8) I'm Not The Man I Used To Be (Fine Young Cannibals)
9) Rawhide (Frankie Lane)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

THEME: Skin

1) Mr. Skin (Spirit)
2) I've Got You Under My Skin ( Frank Sinatra)
3) Leather (Tori Amos)
4) Skin (Sade)
5) Skin Feeling (Crowded House)
6) American Skin (41 Shots) (Bruce Springsteen)
7) Skin Tight (Ohio Players)
8) I'm Not The Man I Used To Be (Fine Young Cannibals)
9) Rawhide (Frankie Lane)
10) Skin O' My Teeth (Megadeth)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Metal songs with a bass intro!

1) Peace Sells (Megadeth)


----------



## Room2201974

.................


----------



## Starving Wolf

We did a similar theme in February. That song was used, and should be disqualified. See post 3730.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I always forget to search the thread...Please find a new theme!


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: bone

1) Bad To The Bone (George Thorogood)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New Theme : Faith preferably in title .

1)Be Faithful (The Crickets featuring Dean Barlow)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Dulova Harps On said:


> New Theme : Faith preferably in title .
> 
> 1)Be Faithful (The Crickets featuring Dean Barlow)


Looks like Starving beat me to it so bone it is.
New theme: bone

1) Bad To The Bone (George Thorogood)
2) Bone Machine (Pixies)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: bone

1) Bad To The Bone (George Thorogood)
2) Bone Machine (Pixies)
3) Givin the dog a bone (AC/DC)


----------



## Common Listener

New theme: bone

1) Bad To The Bone (George Thorogood)
2) Bone Machine (Pixies)
3) Givin the dog a bone (AC/DC)
4) Rockin' Bones (The Cramps)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: bone

1) Bad To The Bone (George Thorogood)
2) Bone Machine (Pixies)
3) Givin the dog a bone (AC/DC)
4) Rockin' Bones (The Cramps)
5) Dry Bones (The Four Lads)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: bone

1) Bad To The Bone (George Thorogood)
2) Bone Machine (Pixies)
3) Givin the dog a bone (AC/DC)
4) Rockin' Bones (The Cramps)
5) Dry Bones (The Four Lads)
6) Skin And Bones (The Sundays)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: bone

1) Bad To The Bone (George Thorogood)
2) Bone Machine (Pixies)
3) Givin the dog a bone (AC/DC)
4) Rockin' Bones (The Cramps)
5) Dry Bones (The Four Lads)
6) Skin And Bones (The Sundays)
7) No Bone Movies (Ozzy)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: bone

1) Bad To The Bone (George Thorogood)
2) Bone Machine (Pixies)
3) Givin the dog a bone (AC/DC)
4) Rockin' Bones (The Cramps)
5) Dry Bones (The Four Lads)
6) Skin And Bones (The Sundays)
7) No Bone Movies (Ozzy)
8) Hearts and Bones (Paul Simon)


----------



## Common Listener

New theme: bone

1) Bad To The Bone (George Thorogood)
2) Bone Machine (Pixies)
3) Givin the dog a bone (AC/DC)
4) Rockin' Bones (The Cramps)
5) Dry Bones (The Four Lads)
6) Skin And Bones (The Sundays)
7) No Bone Movies (Ozzy)
8) Hearts and Bones (Paul Simon)
9) Cross Bones Style (Cat Power)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: bone

1) Bad To The Bone (George Thorogood)
2) Bone Machine (Pixies)
3) Givin the dog a bone (AC/DC)
4) Rockin' Bones (The Cramps)
5) Dry Bones (The Four Lads)
6) Skin And Bones (The Sundays)
7) No Bone Movies (Ozzy)
8) Hearts and Bones (Paul Simon)
9) Cross Bones Style (Cat Power)
10) Skin and Bone (The Kinks)

Anyone can choose the next theme.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: mistake, preferably in title
1)Same Mistake ( James Blunt)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: mistake, preferably in title

1)Same Mistake ( James Blunt)
2) Brilliant Mistake (Elvis Costello)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: mistake, preferably in title

1) Same Mistake (James Blunt)
2) Brilliant Mistake (Elvis Costello)
3) It's a Mistake (Men at Work)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: mistake, preferably in title

1) Same Mistake (James Blunt)
2) Brilliant Mistake (Elvis Costello)
3) It's a Mistake (Men at Work)
4) My Favorite Mistake ( Sheryl Crow)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: mistake, preferably in title

1) Same Mistake (James Blunt)
2) Brilliant Mistake (Elvis Costello)
3) It's a Mistake (Men at Work)
4) My Favorite Mistake (Sheryl Crow)
5) A Mistake (Fiona Apple)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: mistake, preferably in title

1) Same Mistake (James Blunt)
2) Brilliant Mistake (Elvis Costello)
3) It's a Mistake (Men at Work)
4) My Favorite Mistake (Sheryl Crow)
5) A Mistake (Fiona Apple)
6) Same Ol' Mistakes ( Rihanna)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: mistake, preferably in title

1) Same Mistake (James Blunt)
2) Brilliant Mistake (Elvis Costello)
3) It's a Mistake (Men at Work)
4) My Favorite Mistake (Sheryl Crow)
5) A Mistake (Fiona Apple)
6) Same Ol' Mistakes ( Rihanna)
7) Mistaken Identity (Vernon Reid)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: mistake, preferably in title

1) Same Mistake (James Blunt)
2) Brilliant Mistake (Elvis Costello)
3) It's a Mistake (Men at Work)
4) My Favorite Mistake (Sheryl Crow)
5) A Mistake (Fiona Apple)
6) Same Ol' Mistakes ( Rihanna)
7) Mistaken Identity (Vernon Reid)
8) Weight Of My Mistakes ( Seal)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: mistake, preferably in title

1) Same Mistake (James Blunt)
2) Brilliant Mistake (Elvis Costello)
3) It's a Mistake (Men at Work)
4) My Favorite Mistake (Sheryl Crow)
5) A Mistake (Fiona Apple)
6) Same Ol' Mistakes ( Rihanna)
7) Mistaken Identity (Vernon Reid)
8) Weight Of My Mistakes ( Seal)
9) Too Many People (Paul McCartney) 

"That was your first mistake"


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: mistake, preferably in title

1) Same Mistake (James Blunt)
2) Brilliant Mistake (Elvis Costello)
3) It's a Mistake (Men at Work)
4) My Favorite Mistake (Sheryl Crow)
5) A Mistake (Fiona Apple)
6) Same Ol' Mistakes ( Rihanna)
7) Mistaken Identity (Vernon Reid)
8) Weight Of My Mistakes ( Seal)
9) Too Many People (Paul McCartney)
10) Isn't it time (The Baby's)

"Falling in love could be your mistake"


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: the word sunshine, preferably in the title

1) Ain't no sunshine (Bill Withers, RIP)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: the word sunshine, preferably in the title

1) Ain't no sunshine (Bill Withers, RIP)
2) Good Day Sunshine ( The Beatles)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: the word sunshine, preferably in the title

1) Ain't no sunshine (Bill Withers, RIP)
2) Good Day Sunshine (The Beatles)
3) Sunshine of your love (Cream)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: the word sunshine, preferably in the title

1) Ain't no sunshine (Bill Withers, RIP)
2) Good Day Sunshine (The Beatles)
3) Sunshine of your love (Cream)
4) Walking On Sunshine (Katrina And The Waves)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: the word sunshine, preferably in the title

1) Ain't no sunshine (Bill Withers, RIP)
2) Good Day Sunshine (The Beatles)
3) Sunshine of your love (Cream)
4) Walking On Sunshine (Katrina And The Waves)
5) You are my sunshine ( Johnny Cash)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: the word sunshine, preferably in the title

1) Ain't no sunshine (Bill Withers, RIP)
2) Good Day Sunshine (The Beatles)
3) Sunshine of your love (Cream)
4) Walking On Sunshine (Katrina And The Waves)
5) You are my sunshine ( Johnny Cash)
6) Sunshine Superman (Donovan)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: the word sunshine, preferably in the title

1) Ain't no sunshine (Bill Withers, RIP)
2) Good Day Sunshine (The Beatles)
3) Sunshine of your love (Cream)
4) Walking On Sunshine (Katrina And The Waves)
5) You are my sunshine ( Johnny Cash)
6) Sunshine Superman (Donovan)
7) Sunshine on my shoulders (John Denver)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: the word sunshine, preferably in the title

1) Ain't no sunshine (Bill Withers, RIP)
2) Good Day Sunshine (The Beatles)
3) Sunshine of your love (Cream)
4) Walking On Sunshine (Katrina And The Waves)
5) You are my sunshine ( Johnny Cash)
6) Sunshine Superman (Donovan)
7) Sunshine on my shoulders (John Denver)
8) Good Morning Starshine (Oliver)

The sun is our star, so the words are equivalent. [Hey, it's worth a shot.  ]


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: the word sunshine, preferably in the title

1) Ain't no sunshine (Bill Withers, RIP)
2) Good Day Sunshine (The Beatles)
3) Sunshine of your love (Cream)
4) Walking On Sunshine (Katrina And The Waves)
5) You are my sunshine ( Johnny Cash)
6) Sunshine Superman (Donovan)
7) Sunshine on my shoulders (John Denver)
8) Good Morning Starshine (Oliver)
9) Lady Sunshine (Tamam Shud)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: the word sunshine, preferably in the title

1) Ain't no sunshine (Bill Withers, RIP)
2) Good Day Sunshine (The Beatles)
3) Sunshine of your love (Cream)
4) Walking On Sunshine (Katrina And The Waves)
5) You are my sunshine ( Johnny Cash)
6) Sunshine Superman (Donovan)
7) Sunshine on my shoulders (John Denver)
8) Good Morning Starshine (Oliver)
9) Lady Sunshine (Tamam Shud)
10) Aquarius/Let the sunshine in (5th Dimension)


Someone else take the next theme please.


----------



## Starving Wolf

We never did Dulova's theme, so let's give that a try.

New theme: Faith, preferably in the title.

1) Faith (George Michael)


----------



## Common Listener

We never did Dulova's theme, so let's give that a try.

New theme: Faith, preferably in the title.

1) Faith (George Michael)
2) Defenders of the Faith (Judas Priest)


----------



## Art Rock

We never did Dulova's theme, so let's give that a try.

New theme: Faith, preferably in the title.

1) Faith (George Michael)
2) Defenders of the Faith (Judas Priest)
3) Keep the faith (Bon Jovi)




I actually typed Jon Bovi first for some reason......


----------



## Starving Wolf

We never did Dulova's theme, so let's give that a try.

New theme: Faith, preferably in the title.

1) Faith (George Michael)
2) Defenders of the Faith (Judas Priest)
3) Keep the faith (Bon Jovi)
4) Keeping The Faith (Billy Joel)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Faith, preferably in the title.

1) Faith (George Michael)
2) Defenders of the Faith (Judas Priest)
3) Keep the faith (Bon Jovi)
4) Keeping The Faith (Billy Joel)
5) Faithfully (Journey)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: Faith, preferably in the title.

1) Faith (George Michael)
2) Defenders of the Faith (Judas Priest)
3) Keep the faith (Bon Jovi)
4) Keeping The Faith (Billy Joel)
5) Faithfully (Journey)
6) Be Faithful (The Crickets featuring Dean Barlow)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: Faith, preferably in the title.

1) Faith (George Michael)
2) Defenders of the Faith (Judas Priest)
3) Keep the faith (Bon Jovi)
4) Keeping The Faith (Billy Joel)
5) Faithfully (Journey)
6) Be Faithful (The Crickets featuring Dean Barlow)
7) Running on Faith (Eric Clapton)


----------



## Common Listener

New theme: Faith, preferably in the title.

1) Faith (George Michael)
2) Defenders of the Faith (Judas Priest)
3) Keep the faith (Bon Jovi)
4) Keeping The Faith (Billy Joel)
5) Faithfully (Journey)
6) Be Faithful (The Crickets featuring Dean Barlow)
7) Running on Faith (Eric Clapton)
8) Faith Collapsing (Ministry)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Faith, preferably in the title.

1) Faith (George Michael)
2) Defenders of the Faith (Judas Priest)
3) Keep the faith (Bon Jovi)
4) Keeping The Faith (Billy Joel)
5) Faithfully (Journey)
6) Be Faithful (The Crickets featuring Dean Barlow)
7) Running on Faith (Eric Clapton)
8) Faith Collapsing (Ministry)
9) Hope and Faith (Janet Robin)

. . . great song by my favorite unknown local artist . . . well, not completely unknown. She's released at least a half dozen albums. And she spent a couple of years in Lindsey Buckingham's touring band. As. A. Guitarist. That's how good she is.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Faith, preferably in the title.

1) Faith (George Michael)
2) Defenders of the Faith (Judas Priest)
3) Keep the faith (Bon Jovi)
4) Keeping The Faith (Billy Joel)
5) Faithfully (Journey)
6) Be Faithful (The Crickets featuring Dean Barlow)
7) Running on Faith (Eric Clapton)
8) Faith Collapsing (Ministry)
9) Hope and Faith (Janet Robin)
10)Leap of Faith ( Kenny Loggins)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: edge, preferably in the title

1) Close To The Edge (Yes)


----------



## Rogerx

Completely forgot, thanks for stepping in. 


New theme: edge, preferably in the title

1) Close To The Edge (Yes)
2)Edge of Evolution (Alanis Morissette)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: edge, preferably in the title

1) Close To The Edge (Yes)
2)Edge of Evolution (Alanis Morissette)
3) The Edge Of Seventeen (Stevie Nicks)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: edge, preferably in the title

1) Close To The Edge (Yes)
2)Edge of Evolution (Alanis Morissette)
3) The Edge Of Seventeen (Stevie Nicks)
4) The Edge Of Darkness (Iron Maiden)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: edge, preferably in the title

1) Close To The Edge (Yes)
2)Edge of Evolution (Alanis Morissette)
3) The Edge Of Seventeen (Stevie Nicks)
4) The Edge Of Darkness (Iron Maiden)
5) Livin' On The Edge (Aerosmith)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: edge, preferably in the title

1) Close To The Edge (Yes)
2) Edge of Evolution (Alanis Morissette)
3) The Edge Of Seventeen (Stevie Nicks)
4) The Edge Of Darkness (Iron Maiden)
5) Livin' On The Edge (Aerosmith)
6) The Edge of Heaven ( Wham!)


----------



## poodlebites

New theme: edge, preferably in the title

1) Close To The Edge (Yes)
2) Edge of Evolution (Alanis Morissette)
3) The Edge Of Seventeen (Stevie Nicks)
4) The Edge Of Darkness (Iron Maiden)
5) Livin' On The Edge (Aerosmith)
6) The Edge of Heaven (Wham!)
7) Falling Off The Edge Of The World (The Easybeats)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: edge, preferably in the title

1) Close To The Edge (Yes)
2) Edge of Evolution (Alanis Morissette)
3) The Edge Of Seventeen (Stevie Nicks)
4) The Edge Of Darkness (Iron Maiden)
5) Livin' On The Edge (Aerosmith)
6) The Edge of Heaven (Wham!)
7) Falling Off The Edge Of The World (The Easybeats)
8) On the Edge (Spock's Beard)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: edge, preferably in the title

1) Close To The Edge (Yes)
2) Edge of Evolution (Alanis Morissette)
3) The Edge Of Seventeen (Stevie Nicks)
4) The Edge Of Darkness (Iron Maiden)
5) Livin' On The Edge (Aerosmith)
6) The Edge of Heaven (Wham!)
7) Falling Off The Edge Of The World (The Easybeats)
8) On the Edge (Spock's Beard)
9) Darkness on the Edge of Town (Bruce Springsteen)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: edge, preferably in the title

1) Close To The Edge (Yes)
2) Edge of Evolution (Alanis Morissette)
3) The Edge Of Seventeen (Stevie Nicks)
4) The Edge Of Darkness (Iron Maiden)
5) Livin' On The Edge (Aerosmith)
6) The Edge of Heaven (Wham!)
7) Falling Off The Edge Of The World (The Easybeats)
8) On the Edge (Spock's Beard)
9) Darkness on the Edge of Town (Bruce Springsteen)
10) Edge of the Blade (Journey)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

word: late

1) It's Late (Queen) even though it's early


----------



## Art Rock

word: late

1) It's Late (Queen)
2) Late again (Stealers Wheel)


----------



## poodlebites

word: late

1) It's Late (Queen)
2) Late again (Stealers Wheel)
3) If I'm On The Late Side (Faces) 

Was listening to that record yesterday (Ooh La La) to welcome the nice weather... from home.


----------



## Rogerx

word: late

1) It's Late (Queen)
2) Late again (Stealers Wheel)
3) If I'm On The Late Side (Faces)
4) Late in the Evening (Paul Simon)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Word: late

1) It's Late (Queen)
2) Late again (Stealers Wheel)
3) If I'm On The Late Side (Faces)
4) Late in the Evening (Paul Simon)
5) It's Too Late (Carole King)


----------



## Art Rock

Word: late

1) It's Late (Queen)
2) Late again (Stealers Wheel)
3) If I'm On The Late Side (Faces)
4) Late in the Evening (Paul Simon)
5) It's Too Late (Carole King)
6) I can see the sun in late December (Lucifer)


----------



## Rogerx

Word: late

1) It's Late (Queen)
2) Late again (Stealers Wheel)
3) If I'm On The Late Side (Faces)
4) Late in the Evening (Paul Simon)
5) It's Too Late (Carole King)
6) I can see the sun in late December (Lucifer)
7) Late Victorian Holocaust ( Marianne Faithfull)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Word: late

1) It's Late (Queen)
2) Late again (Stealers Wheel)
3) If I'm On The Late Side (Faces)
4) Late in the Evening (Paul Simon)
5) It's Too Late (Carole King)
6) I can see the sun in late December (Lucifer)
7) Late Victorian Holocaust ( Marianne Faithfull)
8) The Late Great Johnny Ace (Paul Simon)


----------



## Rogerx

Word: late

1) It's Late (Queen)
2) Late again (Stealers Wheel)
3) If I'm On The Late Side (Faces)
4) Late in the Evening (Paul Simon)
5) It's Too Late (Carole King)
6) I can see the sun in late December (Lucifer)
7) Late Victorian Holocaust ( Marianne Faithfull)
8) The Late Great Johnny Ace (Paul Simon)
9) Too Much, Too Little, Too Late ( Johnny Mathis & Deniece Williams)


----------



## pianozach

Word: late

1) It's Late (Queen)
2) Late again (Stealers Wheel)
3) If I'm On The Late Side (Faces)
4) Late in the Evening (Paul Simon)
5) It's Too Late (Carole King)
6) I can see the sun in late December (Lucifer)
7) Late Victorian Holocaust (Marianne Faithfull)
8) The Late Great Johnny Ace (Paul Simon)
9) Too Much, Too Little, Too Late (Johnny Mathis & Deniece Williams)
10) Always Late (Utopia)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Early

1) Never Make Your Move Too Soon (Bonnie Raitt)


----------



## Open Book

Oops. Too late.


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Early

1) Never Make Your Move Too Soon (Bonnie Raitt)
2) Five O'Clock in the morning (Godley and Creme)


----------



## Bulldog

Never mind..............................


----------



## Bulldog

Theme: Early

1) Never Make Your Move Too Soon (Bonnie Raitt)
2) Five O'Clock in the morning (Godley and Creme)
3) Early Morning Rain (Gordon Lightfoot)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Early

1) Never Make Your Move Too Soon (Bonnie Raitt)
2) Five O'Clock in the morning (Godley and Creme)
3) Early Morning Rain (Gordon Lightfoot)
4) Dawn: Dawn Is A Feeling (Moody Blues)


----------



## Bulldog

Theme: Early

1) Never Make Your Move Too Soon (Bonnie Raitt)
2) Five O'Clock in the morning (Godley and Creme)
3) Early Morning Rain (Gordon Lightfoot)
4) Dawn: Dawn Is A Feeling (Moody Blues)
5) Early Morning Riser (Pure Prairie League)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Early

1) Never Make Your Move Too Soon (Bonnie Raitt)
2) Five O'Clock in the morning (Godley and Creme)
3) Early Morning Rain (Gordon Lightfoot)
4) Dawn: Dawn Is A Feeling (Moody Blues)
5) Early Morning Riser (Pure Prairie League)
6) Alan's Psychedelic Breakfast (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Early

1) Never Make Your Move Too Soon (Bonnie Raitt)
2) Five O'Clock in the morning (Godley and Creme)
3) Early Morning Rain (Gordon Lightfoot)
4) Dawn: Dawn Is A Feeling (Moody Blues)
5) Early Morning Riser (Pure Prairie League)
6) Alan's Psychedelic Breakfast (Pink Floyd)
7) Early In The Morning (Vanity Fare)


----------



## Bulldog

Theme: Early

1) Never Make Your Move Too Soon (Bonnie Raitt)
2) Five O'Clock in the morning (Godley and Creme)
3) Early Morning Rain (Gordon Lightfoot)
4) Dawn: Dawn Is A Feeling (Moody Blues)
5) Early Morning Riser (Pure Prairie League)
6) Alan's Psychedelic Breakfast (Pink Floyd)
7) Early In The Morning (Vanity Fare)
8) Breakfast in America (Supertramp)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Early

1) Never Make Your Move Too Soon (Bonnie Raitt)
2) Five O'Clock in the morning (Godley and Creme)
3) Early Morning Rain (Gordon Lightfoot)
4) Dawn: Dawn Is A Feeling (Moody Blues)
5) Early Morning Riser (Pure Prairie League)
6) Alan's Psychedelic Breakfast (Pink Floyd)
7) Early In The Morning (Vanity Fare)
8) Breakfast in America (Supertramp)
9) Heart Of The Sunrise (Yes)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Early

1) Never Make Your Move Too Soon (Bonnie Raitt)
2) Five O'Clock in the morning (Godley and Creme)
3) Early Morning Rain (Gordon Lightfoot)
4) Dawn: Dawn Is A Feeling (Moody Blues)
5) Early Morning Riser (Pure Prairie League)
6) Alan's Psychedelic Breakfast (Pink Floyd)
7) Early In The Morning (Vanity Fare)
8) Breakfast in America (Supertramp)
9) Heart Of The Sunrise (Yes)
10) Morning has broken (Cat Stevens)


----------



## Art Rock

I'm out of inspiration, so anybody can start a new theme.


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: inspiration

1) You're The Inspiration (Chicago)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: inspiration

1) You're The Inspiration (Chicago)
2) Yes I Can (Sammy Davis, Jr.)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: inspiration

1) You're The Inspiration (Chicago)
2) Yes I Can (Sammy Davis, Jr.)
3) I did it my way (Frank Sinatra)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: inspiration

1) You're The Inspiration (Chicago)
2) Yes I Can (Sammy Davis, Jr.)
3) I did it my way (Frank Sinatra)
4) Wind Beneath My Wings (Bette Midler)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: inspiration

1) You're The Inspiration (Chicago)
2) Yes I Can (Sammy Davis, Jr.)
3) I did it my way (Frank Sinatra)
4) Wind Beneath My Wings (Bette Midler)
5) You light up my life (Debby Boone)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: inspiration

1) You're The Inspiration (Chicago)
2) Yes I Can (Sammy Davis, Jr.)
3) I did it my way (Frank Sinatra)
4) Wind Beneath My Wings (Bette Midler)
5) You light up life (Debby Boone)
6)(You're My) Soul And Inspiration ( The Righteous Brothers)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: inspiration

1) You're The Inspiration (Chicago)
2) Yes I Can (Sammy Davis, Jr.)
3) I did it my way (Frank Sinatra)
4) Wind Beneath My Wings (Bette Midler)
5) You light up life (Debby Boone)
6)(You're My) Soul And Inspiration ( The Righteous Brothers)
7) Just You And Me (Chicago)

"You are the love in my life, you are my inspiration"


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: inspiration

1) You're The Inspiration (Chicago)
2) Yes I Can (Sammy Davis, Jr.)
3) I did it my way (Frank Sinatra)
4) Wind Beneath My Wings (Bette Midler)
5) You light up life (Debby Boone)
6)(You're My) Soul And Inspiration ( The Righteous Brothers)
7) Just You And Me (Chicago)
8) You are my inspiration ( Dolly Parton)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: inspiration

1) You're The Inspiration (Chicago)
2) Yes I Can (Sammy Davis, Jr.)
3) I did it my way (Frank Sinatra)
4) Wind Beneath My Wings (Bette Midler)
5) You light up life (Debby Boone)
6)(You're My) Soul And Inspiration (The Righteous Brothers)
7) Just You And Me (Chicago)
8) You are my inspiration (Dolly Parton)
9) Hey Jude (The Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: inspiration

1) You're The Inspiration (Chicago)
2) Yes I Can (Sammy Davis, Jr.)
3) I did it my way (Frank Sinatra)
4) Wind Beneath My Wings (Bette Midler)
5) You light up life (Debby Boone)
6)(You're My) Soul And Inspiration (The Righteous Brothers)
7) Just You And Me (Chicago)
8) You are my inspiration (Dolly Parton)
9) Hey Jude (The Beatles)
10)Don’t Worry Be Happy(Bobby McFerrin)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: seat /sitting , you get the idea

1) Window Seat ( Erykah Badu)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: seat /sitting , you get the idea

1) Window Seat ( Erykah Badu)
2) Sittin' on the dock of the bay (Otis Redding)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: seat /sitting , you get the idea

1) Window Seat ( Erykah Badu)
2) Sittin' on the dock of the bay (Otis Redding)
3) The Back Seat of My Car ( Paul McCartney)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: seat /sitting , you get the idea

1) Window Seat ( Erykah Badu)
2) Sittin' on the dock of the bay (Otis Redding)
3) The Back Seat of My Car ( Paul McCartney)
4) Driver's Seat (Sniff 'n the Tears)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: seat /sitting , you get the idea

1) Window Seat ( Erykah Badu)
2) Sittin' on the dock of the bay (Otis Redding)
3) The Back Seat of My Car ( Paul McCartney)
4) Driver's Seat (Sniff 'n the Tears)
5) Sat in your lap (Kate Bush)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: seat /sitting , you get the idea

1) Window Seat ( Erykah Badu)
2) Sittin' on the dock of the bay (Otis Redding)
3) The Back Seat of My Car ( Paul McCartney)
4) Driver's Seat (Sniff 'n the Tears)
5) Sat in your lap (Kate Bush)
6) Sitting Still ( R.E.M.)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: seat /sitting , you get the idea

1) Window Seat (Erykah Badu)
2) Sittin' on the dock of the bay (Otis Redding)
3) The Back Seat of My Car (Paul McCartney)
4) Driver's Seat (Sniff 'n the Tears)
5) Sat in your lap (Kate Bush)
6) Sitting Still (R.E.M.) 
7) Sit Down I Think I Love You (Buffalo Springfield)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: seat /sitting , you get the idea

1) Window Seat (Erykah Badu)
2) Sittin' on the dock of the bay (Otis Redding)
3) The Back Seat of My Car (Paul McCartney)
4) Driver's Seat (Sniff 'n the Tears)
5) Sat in your lap (Kate Bush)
6) Sitting Still (R.E.M.) 
7) Sit Down I Think I Love You (Buffalo Springfield)
8) Sitting Down Here (Lene Marlin)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: seat /sitting , you get the idea

1) Window Seat (Erykah Badu)
2) Sittin' on the dock of the bay (Otis Redding)
3) The Back Seat of My Car (Paul McCartney)
4) Driver's Seat (Sniff 'n the Tears)
5) Sat in your lap (Kate Bush)
6) Sitting Still (R.E.M.) 
7) Sit Down I Think I Love You (Buffalo Springfield)
8) Sitting Down Here (Lene Marlin)
9) Sitting at the Wheel (The Moody Blues)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: seat /sitting , you get the idea

1) Window Seat (Erykah Badu)
2) Sittin' on the dock of the bay (Otis Redding)
3) The Back Seat of My Car (Paul McCartney)
4) Driver's Seat (Sniff 'n the Tears)
5) Sat in your lap (Kate Bush)
6) Sitting Still (R.E.M.) 
7) Sit Down I Think I Love You (Buffalo Springfield)
8) Sitting Down Here (Lene Marlin)
9) Sitting at the Wheel (The Moody Blues)
10) I'm Gonna Sit Right Down And Write Myself A Letter (Fats Waller)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Someone else can start the next theme.


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: materials not from nature

1) Fake plastic trees (Radiohead)


----------



## Bulldog

Theme: materials not from nature

1) Fake plastic trees (Radiohead)
2) Material Girl (Madonna)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: materials not from nature

1) Fake plastic trees (Radiohead)
2) Material Girl (Madonna)
3) Another brick in the wall (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Room2201974

Theme: materials not from nature

1) Fake plastic trees (Radiohead)
2) Material Girl (Madonna)
3) Another brick in the wall (Pink Floyd)
4) Mellow Yellow (Donovan)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Theme: materials not from nature

1) Fake plastic trees (Radiohead)
2) Material Girl (Madonna)
3) Another brick in the wall (Pink Floyd)
4) Mellow Yellow (Donovan) 
5) Plastic Bomb (Poison Idea)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: materials not from nature

1) Fake plastic trees (Radiohead)
2) Material Girl (Madonna)
3) Another brick in the wall (Pink Floyd)
4) Mellow Yellow (Donovan)
5) Plastic Bomb (Poison Idea)
6) Concrete Jungle (Bob Marley and the Wailers)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: materials not from nature

1) Fake plastic trees (Radiohead)
2) Material Girl (Madonna)
3) Another brick in the wall (Pink Floyd)
4) Mellow Yellow (Donovan)
5) Plastic Bomb (Poison Idea)
6) Concrete Jungle (Bob Marley and the Wailers)
7) Magnet And Steel (Walter Egan)


----------



## Common Listener

Theme: materials not from nature

1) Fake plastic trees (Radiohead)
2) Material Girl (Madonna)
3) Another brick in the wall (Pink Floyd)
4) Mellow Yellow (Donovan)
5) Plastic Bomb (Poison Idea)
6) Concrete Jungle (Bob Marley and the Wailers)
7) Magnet And Steel (Walter Egan)
8) Plastic Fantastic Lover (Jefferson Airplane)


----------



## Bulldog

Theme: materials not from nature

1) Fake plastic trees (Radiohead)
2) Material Girl (Madonna)
3) Another brick in the wall (Pink Floyd)
4) Mellow Yellow (Donovan)
5) Plastic Bomb (Poison Idea)
6) Concrete Jungle (Bob Marley and the Wailers)
7) Magnet And Steel (Walter Egan)
8) Plastic Fantastic Lover (Jefferson Airplane)
9) The Wall of Death (Richard Thompson)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: materials not from nature

1) Fake plastic trees (Radiohead)
2) Material Girl (Madonna)
3) Another brick in the wall (Pink Floyd)
4) Mellow Yellow (Donovan)
5) Plastic Bomb (Poison Idea)
6) Concrete Jungle (Bob Marley and the Wailers)
7) Magnet And Steel (Walter Egan)
8) Plastic Fantastic Lover (Jefferson Airplane)
9) The Wall of Death (Richard Thompson)
10) Polyester (Tab Hunter)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: song contains natural, preferably in the title.

Disqualified songs in Post #5297.

1) A Natural Woman (Aretha Franklin)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Disqualified songs:

Act Naturally (Buck Owens)
Natural Mystic (Bob Marley)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: song contains natural, preferably in the title.

Disqualified songs in Post #5297.

1) A Natural Woman (Aretha Franklin)
2) If It Doesn't Come Naturally, Leave It (Al Stewart)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: song contains natural, preferably in the title.

Disqualified songs in Post #5297.

1) A Natural Woman (Aretha Franklin)
2) If It Doesn't Come Naturally, Leave It (Al Stewart)
3) Mr. Natural (The Bee Gees)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: song contains natural, preferably in the title.

Disqualified songs in Post #5297.

1) A Natural Woman (Aretha Franklin)
2) If It Doesn't Come Naturally, Leave It (Al Stewart)
3) Mr. Natural (The Bee Gees)
4) Natural High (Bloodstone)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: song contains natural, preferably in the title.

Disqualified songs in Post #5297.

1) A Natural Woman (Aretha Franklin)
2) If It Doesn't Come Naturally, Leave It (Al Stewart)
3) Mr. Natural (The Bee Gees)
4) Natural High (Bloodstone)
5) Natural Blues ( Moby)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: song contains natural, preferably in the title.

Disqualified songs in Post #5297.

1) A Natural Woman (Aretha Franklin)
2) If It Doesn't Come Naturally, Leave It (Al Stewart)
3) Mr. Natural (The Bee Gees)
4) Natural High (Bloodstone)
5) Natural Blues ( Moby)
6) Natural Love (Petula Clark)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: song contains natural, preferably in the title.

Disqualified songs in Post #5297.

1) A Natural Woman (Aretha Franklin)
2) If It Doesn't Come Naturally, Leave It (Al Stewart)
3) Mr. Natural (The Bee Gees)
4) Natural High (Bloodstone)
5) Natural Blues ( Moby)
6) Natural Love (Petula Clark)
7) Natural (Imagine Dragons)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: song contains natural, preferably in the title.

Disqualified songs in Post #5297.

1) A Natural Woman (Aretha Franklin)
2) If It Doesn't Come Naturally, Leave It (Al Stewart)
3) Mr. Natural (The Bee Gees)
4) Natural High (Bloodstone)
5) Natural Blues ( Moby)
6) Natural Love (Petula Clark)
7) Natural (Imagine Dragons)
8) Natural Born Bugie (Humble Pie)


----------



## poodlebites

New theme: song contains natural, preferably in the title.

Disqualified songs in Post #5297.

1) A Natural Woman (Aretha Franklin)
2) If It Doesn't Come Naturally, Leave It (Al Stewart)
3) Mr. Natural (The Bee Gees)
4) Natural High (Bloodstone)
5) Natural Blues ( Moby)
6) Natural Love (Petula Clark)
7) Natural (Imagine Dragons)
8) Natural Born Bugie (Humble Pie)
9) Mother Earth (Natural Anthem) (Neil Young & Crazy Horse)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: song contains natural, preferably in the title.

Disqualified songs in Post #5297.

1) A Natural Woman (Aretha Franklin)
2) If It Doesn't Come Naturally, Leave It (Al Stewart)
3) Mr. Natural (The Bee Gees)
4) Natural High (Bloodstone)
5) Natural Blues ( Moby)
6) Natural Love (Petula Clark)
7) Natural (Imagine Dragons)
8) Natural Born Bugie (Humble Pie)
9) Mother Earth (Natural Anthem) (Neil Young & Crazy Horse)
10) Natural Blues ( Moby)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: song containing Impossible.

1) It's Impossible i(Perry Como)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: song containing Impossible.

1) It's Impossible i(Perry Como)
2) The Impossible Dream (Andy Williams)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: song containing Impossible.

1) It's Impossible i(Perry Como)
2) The Impossible Dream (Andy Williams)
3) Nothing's Impossible (Solomon Burke)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: song containing Impossible.

1) It's Impossible i(Perry Como)
2) The Impossible Dream (Andy Williams)
3) Nothing's Impossible (Solomon Burke)
4) Mission Impossible theme (Lalo Schifrin)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: song containing Impossible.

1) It's Impossible i(Perry Como)
2) The Impossible Dream (Andy Williams)
3) Nothing's Impossible (Solomon Burke)
4) Mission Impossible theme (Lalo Schifrin)
5) The Impossible Idea ( Paul Weller)


----------



## Art Rock

I think we need some flexibility to come to 10...



New theme: song containing Impossible.

1) It's Impossible i(Perry Como)
2) The Impossible Dream (Andy Williams)
3) Nothing's Impossible (Solomon Burke)
4) Mission Impossible theme (Lalo Schifrin)
5) The Impossible Idea ( Paul Weller)
5) Can't take it with you (Alan Parsons Project)


----------



## Rogerx

No problem at all .....................


----------



## Open Book

New theme: song containing Impossible.

1) It's Impossible i(Perry Como)
2) The Impossible Dream (Andy Williams)
3) Nothing's Impossible (Solomon Burke)
4) Mission Impossible theme (Lalo Schifrin)
5) The Impossible Idea ( Paul Weller)
5) Can't take it with you (Alan Parsons Project)
6) Can't Smile Without You (Barry Manilow)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: song containing Impossible.

1) It's Impossible i(Perry Como)
2) The Impossible Dream (Andy Williams)
3) Nothing's Impossible (Solomon Burke)
4) Mission Impossible theme (Lalo Schifrin)
5) The Impossible Idea ( Paul Weller)
6) Can't take it with you (Alan Parsons Project)
7) Can't Smile Without You (Barry Manilow)
8) Never Gonna Give You Up (Rick Astley)


----------



## Art Rock

Correct list:

New theme: song containing Impossible.

1) It's Impossible i(Perry Como)
2) The Impossible Dream (Andy Williams)
3) Nothing's Impossible (Solomon Burke)
4) Mission Impossible theme (Lalo Schifrin)
5) The Impossible Idea ( Paul Weller)
6) Can't take it with you (Alan Parsons Project)
7) Can't Smile Without You (Barry Manilow)
8) Never Gonna Give You Up (Rick Astley)


----------



## bharbeke

New theme: song containing Impossible.

1) It's Impossible i(Perry Como)
2) The Impossible Dream (Andy Williams)
3) Nothing's Impossible (Solomon Burke)
4) Mission Impossible theme (Lalo Schifrin)
5) The Impossible Idea ( Paul Weller)
6) Can't take it with you (Alan Parsons Project)
7) Can't Smile Without You (Barry Manilow)
8) Never Gonna Give You Up (Rick Astley)
9) The Impossible (Joe Nichols)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: song containing Impossible.

1) It's Impossible i(Perry Como)
2) The Impossible Dream (Andy Williams)
3) Nothing's Impossible (Solomon Burke)
4) Mission Impossible theme (Lalo Schifrin)
5) The Impossible Idea ( Paul Weller)
6) Can't take it with you (Alan Parsons Project)
7) Can't Smile Without You (Barry Manilow)
8) Never Gonna Give You Up (Rick Astley)
9) The Impossible (Joe Nichols)
10) Unbelievable (EMF)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: believe/belief

1) Do You Believe In Magic (Lovin' Spoonful)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: believe/belief

1) Do You Believe In Magic (Lovin' Spoonful)
2) Believer (Ozzy)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: believe/belief

1) Do You Believe In Magic (Lovin' Spoonful)
2) Believer (Ozzy)
3) Faith (George Michael)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: believe/belief

1) Do You Believe In Magic (Lovin' Spoonful)
2) Believer (Ozzy)
3) Faith (George Michael)
4) Make Believe Mambo (David Byrne)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: believe/belief

1) Do You Believe In Magic (Lovin' Spoonful)
2) Believer (Ozzy)
3) Faith (George Michael)
4) Make Believe Mambo (David Byrne)
5) I Think I Love You (David Cassidy)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: believe/belief

1) Do You Believe In Magic (Lovin' Spoonful)
2) Believer (Ozzy)
3) Faith (George Michael)
4) Make Believe Mambo (David Byrne)
5) I Think I Love You (David Cassidy)
6) Miracles (Jefferson Starship)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: believe/belief

1) Do You Believe In Magic (Lovin' Spoonful)
2) Believer (Ozzy)
3) Faith (George Michael)
4) Make Believe Mambo (David Byrne)
5) I Think I Love You (David Cassidy)
6) Miracles (Jefferson Starship)
7) Angels Among Us (Alabama)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: believe/belief

1) Do You Believe In Magic (Lovin' Spoonful)
2) Believer (Ozzy)
3) Faith (George Michael)
4) Make Believe Mambo (David Byrne)
5) I Think I Love You (David Cassidy)
6) Miracles (Jefferson Starship)
7) Angels Among Us (Alabama)
8) Believe (Cher)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: believe/belief

1) Do You Believe In Magic (Lovin' Spoonful)
2) Believer (Ozzy)
3) Faith (George Michael)
4) Make Believe Mambo (David Byrne)
5) I Think I Love You (David Cassidy)
6) Miracles (Jefferson Starship)
7) Angels Among Us (Alabama)
8) Believe (Cher)
9) Can't Believe The Way We Flow ( James Blake)


----------



## KenOC

New theme: believe/belief

1) Do You Believe In Magic (Lovin' Spoonful)
2) Believer (Ozzy)
3) Faith (George Michael)
4) Make Believe Mambo (David Byrne)
5) I Think I Love You (David Cassidy)
6) Miracles (Jefferson Starship)
7) Angels Among Us (Alabama)
8) Believe (Cher)
9) Can't Believe The Way We Flow ( James Blake)
​10) I'm a Believer (The Monkees)
​


----------



## Rogerx

See post 5330..........................


----------



## Starving Wolf

Why we're the original #8 and #9 entries Disqualified? Both were valid for my theme.

Plus, we already had ten songs.


----------



## Rogerx

You are right, sorry.
So KenOC can choose the next theme, right?


----------



## Starving Wolf

Yes, next theme is his to choose.

Thanks.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme, Sorry

if done not before ( search engine doesn't help)

1)Who's Sorry Now ( Connie Francis)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme, Sorry

1) Who's Sorry Now ( Connie Francis)
2) Sorry seems to be the hardest word (Elton John)


----------



## pianozach

New theme, Sorry

1) Who's Sorry Now (Connie Francis)
2) Sorry seems to be the hardest word (Elton John)
3) I'm Sorry For Myself (Artie Shaw Orchestra)


----------



## Common Listener

I've sure got one for the chorus but I guess this is for titles only.

New theme, Sorry

1) Who's Sorry Now (Connie Francis)
2) Sorry seems to be the hardest word (Elton John)
3) I'm Sorry For Myself (Artie Shaw Orchestra)
4) Suicide's an Alternative/You'll Be Sorry (Suicidal Tendencies)


----------



## Rogerx

I've sure got one for the chorus but I guess this is for titles only.

New theme, Sorry

1) Who's Sorry Now (Connie Francis)
2) Sorry seems to be the hardest word (Elton John)
3) I'm Sorry For Myself (Artie Shaw Orchestra)
4) Suicide's an Alternative/You'll Be Sorry (Suicidal Tendencies)
5) You're Not Sorry (Taylor Swift)


----------



## Art Rock

It was not specified that sorry had to be in the title.




New theme, Sorry

1) Who's Sorry Now (Connie Francis)
2) Sorry seems to be the hardest word (Elton John)
3) I'm Sorry For Myself (Artie Shaw Orchestra)
4) Suicide's an Alternative/You'll Be Sorry (Suicidal Tendencies)
5) You're Not Sorry (Taylor Swift)
6) Uncle Albert/Admiral Halsey (Paul and Linda McCartney)


----------



## Rogerx

It was not specified that sorry had to be in the title.
Art rock is right not too narrow.




New theme, Sorry

1) Who's Sorry Now (Connie Francis)
2) Sorry seems to be the hardest word (Elton John)
3) I'm Sorry For Myself (Artie Shaw Orchestra)
4) Suicide's an Alternative/You'll Be Sorry (Suicidal Tendencies)
5) You're Not Sorry (Taylor Swift)
6) Uncle Albert/Admiral Halsey (Paul and Linda McCartney)
7) So. Central Rain (I'm Sorry) ( R.E.M.)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme, Sorry

1) Who's Sorry Now (Connie Francis)
2) Sorry seems to be the hardest word (Elton John)
3) I'm Sorry For Myself (Artie Shaw Orchestra)
4) Suicide's an Alternative/You'll Be Sorry (Suicidal Tendencies)
5) You're Not Sorry (Taylor Swift)
6) Uncle Albert/Admiral Halsey (Paul and Linda McCartney)
7) So. Central Rain (I'm Sorry) ( R.E.M.)
8) Sorry I'm a lady (Baccara)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme, Sorry

1) Who's Sorry Now (Connie Francis)
2) Sorry seems to be the hardest word (Elton John)
3) I'm Sorry For Myself (Artie Shaw Orchestra)
4) Suicide's an Alternative/You'll Be Sorry (Suicidal Tendencies)
5) You're Not Sorry (Taylor Swift)
6) Uncle Albert/Admiral Halsey (Paul and Linda McCartney)
7) So. Central Rain (I'm Sorry) ( R.E.M.)
8) Sorry I'm a lady (Baccara)
9) Don't Love You No More (I'm Sorry)( by Craig David)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme, Sorry

1) Who's Sorry Now (Connie Francis)
2) Sorry seems to be the hardest word (Elton John)
3) I'm Sorry For Myself (Artie Shaw Orchestra)
4) Suicide's an Alternative/You'll Be Sorry (Suicidal Tendencies)
5) You're Not Sorry (Taylor Swift)
6) Uncle Albert/Admiral Halsey (Paul and Linda McCartney)
7) So. Central Rain (I'm Sorry) ( R.E.M.)
8) Sorry I'm a lady (Baccara)
9) Don't Love You No More (I'm Sorry)( by Craig David)
10) A gentleman's excuse me (Fish)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme - animals you can find in the sea, but no fish....

1) I am the walrus (Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme - animals you can find in the sea, but no fish....

1) I am the walrus (Beatles)
2) The Dream of the Dolphin ( Enigma )


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme - animals you can find in the sea, but no fish....

1) I am the walrus (Beatles)
2) The Dream of the Dolphin ( Enigma )
3) Don't Kill The Whale (Yes)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme - animals you can find in the sea, but no fish....

1) I am the walrus (Beatles)
2) The Dream of the Dolphin ( Enigma )
3) Don't Kill The Whale (Yes)
4) Christmas Seals Public Service Announcement (Frank Sinatra )


----------



## Art Rock

New theme - animals you can find in the sea, but no fish....

1) I am the walrus (Beatles)
2) The Dream of the Dolphin ( Enigma )
3) Don't Kill The Whale (Yes)
4) Christmas Seals Public Service Announcement (Frank Sinatra )
5) The dream of the blue turtles (Sting)


----------



## Open Book

New theme - animals you can find in the sea, but no fish....

1) I am the walrus (Beatles)
2) The Dream of the Dolphin ( Enigma )
3) Don't Kill The Whale (Yes)
4) Christmas Seals Public Service Announcement (Frank Sinatra )
5) The dream of the blue turtles (Sting)
6) Dolphin Story (Claudia Schmidt)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme - animals you can find in the sea, but no fish....

1) I am the walrus (Beatles)
2) The Dream of the Dolphin ( Enigma )
3) Don't Kill The Whale (Yes)
4) Christmas Seals Public Service Announcement (Frank Sinatra )
5) The dream of the blue turtles (Sting)
6) Dolphin Story (Claudia Schmidt)
7) Octopus's Garden (Beatles)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme - animals you can find in the sea, but no fish....

1) I am the walrus (Beatles)
2) The Dream of the Dolphin ( Enigma )
3) Don't Kill The Whale (Yes)
4) Christmas Seals Public Service Announcement (Frank Sinatra )
5) The dream of the blue turtles (Sting)
6) Dolphin Story (Claudia Schmidt)
7) Octopus's Garden (Beatles)
8) Celia of the seals (Donovan)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme - animals you can find in the sea, but no fish....

1) I am the walrus (Beatles)
2) The Dream of the Dolphin ( Enigma )
3) Don't Kill The Whale (Yes)
4) Christmas Seals Public Service Announcement (Frank Sinatra )
5) The dream of the blue turtles (Sting)
6) Dolphin Story (Claudia Schmidt)
7) Octopus's Garden (Beatles)
8) Celia of the seals (Donovan)
9) Jellyfish (String Cheese Incident)


----------



## pianozach

New theme - animals you can find in the sea, but no fish....

1) I am the walrus (Beatles)
2) The Dream of the Dolphin ( Enigma )
3) Don't Kill The Whale (Yes)
4) Christmas Seals Public Service Announcement (Frank Sinatra )
5) The dream of the blue turtles (Sting)
6) Dolphin Story (Claudia Schmidt)
7) Octopus's Garden (Beatles)
8) Celia of the seals (Donovan)
9) Jellyfish (String Cheese Incident)
10) Lullaby From the Great Mother Whale For the Baby Seal Pups (Paul Winter)


----------



## pianozach

THEME: Songs where the singer is singing about singing

1) I Gotta Right to Sing the Blues (Tony Bennett)


----------



## Art Rock

THEME: Songs where the singer is singing about singing

1) I Gotta Right to Sing the Blues (Tony Bennett)
2) I'll have to say I love you in a song (Jim Croce)


----------



## Bulldog

THEME: Songs where the singer is singing about singing

1) I Gotta Right to Sing the Blues (Tony Bennett)
2) I'll have to say I love you in a song (Jim Croce)
3) Singin' in the Rain (Gene Kelly)


----------



## Room2201974

THEME: Songs where the singer is singing about singing

1) I Gotta Right to Sing the Blues (Tony Bennett)
2) I'll have to say I love you in a song (Jim Croce)
3) Singin' in the Rain (Gene Kelly)
4) I'm Just A Singer In A Rock And A Roll Band (Moody Blues)


----------



## Bulldog

THEME: Songs where the singer is singing about singing

1) I Gotta Right to Sing the Blues (Tony Bennett)
2) I'll have to say I love you in a song (Jim Croce)
3) Singin' in the Rain (Gene Kelly)
4) I'm Just A Singer In A Rock And A Roll Band (Moody Blues)
5) Your Song (Elton John)


----------



## Art Rock

THEME: Songs where the singer is singing about singing

1) I Gotta Right to Sing the Blues (Tony Bennett)
2) I'll have to say I love you in a song (Jim Croce)
3) Singin' in the Rain (Gene Kelly)
4) I'm Just A Singer In A Rock And A Roll Band (Moody Blues)
5) Your Song (Elton John)
6) Killing me softly with his song (Roberta Flack)


----------



## Starving Wolf

THEME: Songs where the singer is singing about singing

1) I Gotta Right to Sing the Blues (Tony Bennett)
2) I'll have to say I love you in a song (Jim Croce)
3) Singin' in the Rain (Gene Kelly)
4) I'm Just A Singer In A Rock And A Roll Band (Moody Blues)
5) Your Song (Elton John)
6) Killing me softly with his song (Roberta Flack)
7) Piano Man (Billy Joel)


----------



## Open Book

THEME: Songs where the singer is singing about singing

1) I Gotta Right to Sing the Blues (Tony Bennett)
2) I'll have to say I love you in a song (Jim Croce)
3) Singin' in the Rain (Gene Kelly)
4) I'm Just A Singer In A Rock And A Roll Band (Moody Blues)
5) Your Song (Elton John)
6) Killing me softly with his song (Roberta Flack)
7) Piano Man (Billy Joel)
8) Mr. Tambourine Man (The Birds)


----------



## Common Listener

THEME: Songs where the singer is singing about singing

1) I Gotta Right to Sing the Blues (Tony Bennett)
2) I'll have to say I love you in a song (Jim Croce)
3) Singin' in the Rain (Gene Kelly)
4) I'm Just A Singer In A Rock And A Roll Band (Moody Blues)
5) Your Song (Elton John)
6) Killing me softly with his song (Roberta Flack)
7) Piano Man (Billy Joel)
8) Mr. Tambourine Man (The Birds)
9) Street Fighting Man (The Rolling Stones)


----------



## Starving Wolf

THEME: Songs where the singer is singing about singing

1) I Gotta Right to Sing the Blues (Tony Bennett)
2) I'll have to say I love you in a song (Jim Croce)
3) Singin' in the Rain (Gene Kelly)
4) I'm Just A Singer In A Rock And A Roll Band (Moody Blues)
5) Your Song (Elton John)
6) Killing me softly with his song (Roberta Flack)
7) Piano Man (Billy Joel)
8) Mr. Tambourine Man (The Birds)
9) Street Fighting Man (The Rolling Stones)
10) Sing (Carpenters)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Someone else can start the next theme.


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: military rank in the title

1) Any Major Dude (Steely Dan)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: military rank in the title

1) Any Major Dude (Steely Dan)
2) Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band (The Beatles)


----------



## Starving Wolf

pianozach said:


> New theme: military rank in the title
> 
> 1) Any Major Dude (Steely Dan)
> 2) Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band (The Beatles)
> 3) Colonel Forbin's Ascent (Phish)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: military rank in the title

1) Any Major Dude (Steely Dan)
2) Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band (The Beatles)
3) Colonel Forbin's Ascent (Phish)
4) Generals and Majors (XTC)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: military rank in the title

1) Any Major Dude (Steely Dan)
2) Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band (The Beatles)
3) Colonel Forbin's Ascent (Phish)
4) Generals and Majors (XTC)
5) Major Minus ( Coldplay)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: military rank in the title

1) Any Major Dude (Steely Dan)
2) Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band (The Beatles)
3) Colonel Forbin's Ascent (Phish)
4) Generals and Majors (XTC)
5) Major Minus ( Coldplay)
6) Private Dancer (Tina Turner)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: military rank in the title

1) Any Major Dude (Steely Dan)
2) Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band (The Beatles)
3) Colonel Forbin's Ascent (Phish)
4) Generals and Majors (XTC)
5) Major Minus ( Coldplay)
6) Private Dancer (Tina Turner)
7) The Little Tin Soldier ( Donovan)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: military rank in the title

1) Any Major Dude (Steely Dan)
2) Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band (The Beatles)
3) Colonel Forbin's Ascent (Phish)
4) Generals and Majors (XTC)
5) Major Minus ( Coldplay)
6) Private Dancer (Tina Turner)
7) The Little Tin Soldier ( Donovan)
8) Captain Jack (Billy Joel)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Hmmmm....I don't think that soldier is a rank. I believe it's a generic term for a member of an army. At least, that's how it is in this country.


----------



## Rogerx

Starving Wolf said:


> Hmmmm....I don't think that soldier is a rank. I believe it's a generic term for a member of an army. At least, that's how it is in this country.


It's the lowest one can be, but do remove it if you do not agree.


----------



## Art Rock

I think private is the lowest rank, and soldier generic. Wikipedia agrees with that.

Current list:

New theme: military rank in the title

1) Any Major Dude (Steely Dan)
2) Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band (The Beatles)
3) Colonel Forbin's Ascent (Phish)
4) Generals and Majors (XTC)
5) Major Minus ( Coldplay)
6) Private Dancer (Tina Turner)
7) Captain Jack (Billy Joel)


----------



## Rogerx

Current list:

New theme: military rank in the title

1) Any Major Dude (Steely Dan)
2) Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band (The Beatles)
3) Colonel Forbin's Ascent (Phish)
4) Generals and Majors (XTC)
5) Major Minus ( Coldplay)
6) Private Dancer (Tina Turner)
7) Captain Jack (Billy Joel)
8) Captain of Your Ship (Reparata & the Delrons)


----------



## Art Rock

Current list:

New theme: military rank in the title

1) Any Major Dude (Steely Dan)
2) Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band (The Beatles)
3) Colonel Forbin's Ascent (Phish)
4) Generals and Majors (XTC)
5) Major Minus ( Coldplay)
6) Private Dancer (Tina Turner)
7) Captain Jack (Billy Joel)
8) Captain of Your Ship (Reparata & the Delrons)
9) Private investigations (Dire Straits)


----------



## Rogerx

Current list:

New theme: military rank in the title

1) Any Major Dude (Steely Dan)
2) Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band (The Beatles)
3) Colonel Forbin's Ascent (Phish)
4) Generals and Majors (XTC)
5) Major Minus ( Coldplay)
6) Private Dancer (Tina Turner)
7) Captain Jack (Billy Joel)
8) Captain of Your Ship (Reparata & the Delrons)
9) Private investigations (Dire Straits)
10) Requiem for A Private War (Annie Lennox)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme : Mirrors ( in title or text) 

1)I'll Be Your Mirror ( The Velvet Underground)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme : Mirrors ( in title or text)

1) I'll Be Your Mirror (The Velvet Underground)
2) Mirror man (Human League)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme : Mirrors ( in title or text)

1) I'll Be Your Mirror (The Velvet Underground)
2) Mirror man (Human League)
3) Girl In The Mirror ( Cheryl Cole)


----------



## Open Book

New theme : Mirrors ( in title or text)

1) I'll Be Your Mirror (The Velvet Underground)
2) Mirror man (Human League)
3) Girl In The Mirror ( Cheryl Cole)
4) Mirror in the Bathroom (The English Beat)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme : Mirrors ( in title or text)

1) I'll Be Your Mirror (The Velvet Underground)
2) Mirror man (Human League)
3) Girl In The Mirror ( Cheryl Cole)
4) Mirror in the Bathroom (The English Beat)
5) Man In The Mirror (Michael Jackson)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme : Mirrors ( in title or text)

1) I'll Be Your Mirror (The Velvet Underground)
2) Mirror man (Human League)
3) Girl In The Mirror ( Cheryl Cole)
4) Mirror in the Bathroom (The English Beat)
5) Man In The Mirror (Michael Jackson)
6) Mirrors (Justin Timberlake)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme : Mirrors ( in title or text)

1) I'll Be Your Mirror (The Velvet Underground)
2) Mirror man (Human League)
3) Girl In The Mirror ( Cheryl Cole)
4) Mirror in the Bathroom (The English Beat)
5) Man In The Mirror (Michael Jackson)
6) Mirrors (Justin Timberlake)
7) Fool in the mirror (Alquin)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme : Mirrors ( in title or text)

1) I'll Be Your Mirror (The Velvet Underground)
2) Mirror man (Human League)
3) Girl In The Mirror ( Cheryl Cole)
4) Mirror in the Bathroom (The English Beat)
5) Man In The Mirror (Michael Jackson)
6) Mirrors (Justin Timberlake)
7) Fool in the mirror (Alquin)
8) Reflections (Supremes)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme : Mirrors ( in title or text)

1) I'll Be Your Mirror (The Velvet Underground)
2) Mirror man (Human League)
3) Girl In The Mirror ( Cheryl Cole)
4) Mirror in the Bathroom (The English Beat)
5) Man In The Mirror (Michael Jackson)
6) Mirrors (Justin Timberlake)
7) Fool in the mirror (Alquin)
8) Reflections (Supremes)
9) Dream of Mirrors ( Iron Maiden)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme : Mirrors ( in title or text)

1) I'll Be Your Mirror (The Velvet Underground)
2) Mirror man (Human League)
3) Girl In The Mirror ( Cheryl Cole)
4) Mirror in the Bathroom (The English Beat)
5) Man In The Mirror (Michael Jackson)
6) Mirrors (Justin Timberlake)
7) Fool in the mirror (Alquin)
8) Reflections (Supremes)
9) Dream of Mirrors ( Iron Maiden)
10) Dream On (Aerosmith)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: wind or breeze, preferably in the title

1) Windy (Association)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: wind or breeze, preferably in the title

1) Windy (Association)
2) The wind cries Mary (Jimi Hendrix Eperience)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: wind or breeze, preferably in the title

1) Windy (Association)
2) The wind cries Mary (Jimi Hendrix Eperience)
3) Who Has Seen the Wind? (Yoko Ono)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: wind or breeze, preferably in the title

1) Windy (Association)
2) The wind cries Mary (Jimi Hendrix Eperience)
3) Who Has Seen the Wind? (Yoko Ono)
4) Blowin' in the Wind (Peter, Paul and Mary)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: wind or breeze, preferably in the title

1) Windy (Association)
2) The wind cries Mary (Jimi Hendrix Eperience)
3) Who Has Seen the Wind? (Yoko Ono)
4) Blowin' in the Wind (Peter, Paul and Mary
5)Any Way The Wind Blows (Frank Zappa/Mother's Of Invention)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: wind or breeze, preferably in the title

1) Windy (Association)
2) The wind cries Mary (Jimi Hendrix Eperience)
3) Who Has Seen the Wind? (Yoko Ono)
4) Blowin' in the Wind (Peter, Paul and Mary)
5) Any Way The Wind Blows (Frank Zappa/Mother's Of Invention)
6) Summer Breeze (Seals & Croft)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: wind or breeze, preferably in the title

1) Windy (Association)
2) The wind cries Mary (Jimi Hendrix Eperience)
3) Who Has Seen the Wind? (Yoko Ono)
4) Blowin' in the Wind (Peter, Paul and Mary)
5) Any Way The Wind Blows (Frank Zappa/Mother's Of Invention)
6) Summer Breeze (Seals & Croft)
7) Catch the wind (Donovan)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: wind or breeze, preferably in the title

1) Windy (Association)
2) The wind cries Mary (Jimi Hendrix Eperience)
3) Who Has Seen the Wind? (Yoko Ono)
4) Blowin' in the Wind (Peter, Paul and Mary)
5) Any Way The Wind Blows (Frank Zappa/Mother's Of Invention)
6) Summer Breeze (Seals & Croft)
7) Catch the wind (Donovan)
8) Ride Like the Wind (Christopher Cross)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: wind or breeze, preferably in the title

1) Windy (Association)
2) The wind cries Mary (Jimi Hendrix Eperience)
3) Who Has Seen the Wind? (Yoko Ono)
4) Blowin' in the Wind (Peter, Paul and Mary)
5) Any Way The Wind Blows (Frank Zappa/Mother's Of Invention)
6) Summer Breeze (Seals & Croft)
7) Catch the wind (Donovan)
8) Ride Like the Wind (Christopher Cross)
9) Listening Wind (Talking Heads)


----------



## Art Rock

Great choice - one of my faves.


----------



## Starving Wolf

Art Rock said:


> Great choice - one of my faves.


Thanks. Mine too.

I especially like the version Phish did during a live Halloween show, where their "musical costume" was a cover of the entirety of Remain In Light. It's on the album Live Phish Vol 15 (10/31/96).

Great live version of Born Under Punches, too.


----------



## pianozach

New theme: wind or breeze, preferably in the title

1) Windy (Association)
2) The wind cries Mary (Jimi Hendrix Eperience)
3) Who Has Seen the Wind? (Yoko Ono)
4) Blowin' in the Wind (Peter, Paul and Mary)
5) Any Way The Wind Blows (Frank Zappa/Mother's Of Invention)
6) Summer Breeze (Seals & Croft)
7) Catch the wind (Donovan)
8) Ride Like the Wind (Christopher Cross)
9) Listening Wind (Talking Heads)
10) Cold Wind to Valhalla (Jethro Tull)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Fights and Fighting

Disqualified: Saturday Night's All Right For Fighting (Elton John)

1) Fight Fiercely, Harvard (Tom Lehrer)


----------



## Common Listener

New theme: Fights and Fighting

Disqualified: Saturday Night's All Right For Fighting (Elton John)

1) Fight Fiercely, Harvard (Tom Lehrer)
2) Fight Fire with Fire (Metallica)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Fights and Fighting

Disqualified: Saturday Night's All Right For Fighting (Elton John)

1) Fight Fiercely, Harvard (Tom Lehrer)
2) Fight Fire with Fire (Metallica)
3) Fight the Fight (Living Colour)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Fights and Fighting

Disqualified: Saturday Night's All Right For Fighting (Elton John)

1) Fight Fiercely, Harvard (Tom Lehrer)
2) Fight Fire with Fire (Metallica)
3) Fight the Fight (Living Colour)
4) Fight For Your Right (Beastie Boys)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: Fights and Fighting

Disqualified: Saturday Night's All Right For Fighting (Elton John)

1) Fight Fiercely, Harvard (Tom Lehrer)
2) Fight Fire with Fire (Metallica)
3) Fight the Fight (Living Colour)
4) Fight For Your Right (Beastie Boys)
5) The Boxer (Simon & Garfunkel)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: Fights and Fighting

Disqualified: Saturday Night's All Right For Fighting (Elton John)

1) Fight Fiercely, Harvard (Tom Lehrer)
2) Fight Fire with Fire (Metallica)
3) Fight the Fight (Living Colour)
4) Fight For Your Right (Beastie Boys)
5) The Boxer (Simon & Garfunkel)
6) Fight The Power (Public Enemy)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Fights and Fighting

Disqualified: Saturday Night's All Right For Fighting (Elton John)

1) Fight Fiercely, Harvard (Tom Lehrer)
2) Fight Fire with Fire (Metallica)
3) Fight the Fight (Living Colour)
4) Fight For Your Right (Beastie Boys)
5) The Boxer (Simon & Garfunkel)
6) Fight The Power (Public Enemy)
7) Street Fighting Man (Rolling Stones)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: Fights and Fighting

Disqualified: Saturday Night's All Right For Fighting (Elton John)

1) Fight Fiercely, Harvard (Tom Lehrer)
2) Fight Fire with Fire (Metallica)
3) Fight the Fight (Living Colour)
4) Fight For Your Right (Beastie Boys)
5) The Boxer (Simon & Garfunkel)
6) Fight The Power (Public Enemy)
7) Street Fighting Man (Rolling Stones)
8) Hit me with your best shot (Pat Benatar)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Fights and Fighting

Disqualified: Saturday Night's All Right For Fighting (Elton John)

1) Fight Fiercely, Harvard (Tom Lehrer)
2) Fight Fire with Fire (Metallica)
3) Fight the Fight (Living Colour)
4) Fight For Your Right (Beastie Boys)
5) The Boxer (Simon & Garfunkel)
6) Fight The Power (Public Enemy)
7) Street Fighting Man (Rolling Stones)
8) Hit me with your best shot (Pat Benatar)
9) The Rumble fr. West Side Story (Leonard Bernstein)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Fights and Fighting

Disqualified: Saturday Night's All Right For Fighting (Elton John)

1) Fight Fiercely, Harvard (Tom Lehrer)
2) Fight Fire with Fire (Metallica)
3) Fight the Fight (Living Colour)
4) Fight For Your Right (Beastie Boys)
5) The Boxer (Simon & Garfunkel)
6) Fight The Power (Public Enemy)
7) Street Fighting Man (Rolling Stones)
8) Hit me with your best shot (Pat Benatar)
9) The Rumble fr. West Side Story (Leonard Bernstein)
10) Kung Fu Fighting (Carl Douglas)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: loving, preferably in the title

1) Loving Cup (Rolling Stones)


----------



## senza sordino

New theme: loving, preferably in the title

1) Loving Cup (Rolling Stones)
2) Lovin' You (Minnie Ripperton)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: loving, preferably in the title

1) Loving Cup (Rolling Stones)
2) Lovin' You (Minnie Ripperton)
3) All My Loving (The Beatles)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: loving, preferably in the title

1) Loving Cup (Rolling Stones)
2) Lovin' You (Minnie Ripperton)
3) All My Loving (The Beatles)
4) This Love (Pantera)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: loving, preferably in the title

1) Loving Cup (Rolling Stones)
2) Lovin' You (Minnie Ripperton)
3) All My Loving (The Beatles)
4) This Love (Pantera)
5) You Make Loving Fun (Fleetwood Mac)


----------



## Starving Wolf

.................


----------



## Common Listener

New theme: loving, preferably in the title

1) Loving Cup (Rolling Stones)
2) Lovin' You (Minnie Ripperton)
3) All My Loving (The Beatles)
4) This Love (Pantera)
5) You Make Loving Fun (Fleetwood Mac)
6) Love...Hate (Sacred Reich)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: loving, preferably in the title

1) Loving Cup (Rolling Stones)
2) Lovin' You (Minnie Ripperton)
3) All My Loving (The Beatles)
4) This Love (Pantera)
5) You Make Loving Fun (Fleetwood Mac)
6) Love...Hate (Sacred Reich)
7) Loving You Sometimes (The Outcasts)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: loving, preferably in the title

1) Loving Cup (Rolling Stones)
2) Lovin' You (Minnie Ripperton)
3) All My Loving (The Beatles)
4) This Love (Pantera)
5) You Make Loving Fun (Fleetwood Mac)
6) Love...Hate (Sacred Reich)
7) Loving You Sometimes (The Outcasts)
8)I've Been Loving You ( Elton John)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: loving, preferably in the title

1) Loving Cup (Rolling Stones)
2) Lovin' You (Minnie Ripperton)
3) All My Loving (The Beatles)
4) This Love (Pantera)
5) You Make Loving Fun (Fleetwood Mac)
6) Love...Hate (Sacred Reich)
7) Loving You Sometimes (The Outcasts)
8)I've Been Loving You ( Elton John)
9) Good Lovin' (Rascals)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: loving, preferably in the title

1) Loving Cup (Rolling Stones)
2) Lovin' You (Minnie Ripperton)
3) All My Loving (The Beatles)
4) This Love (Pantera)
5) You Make Loving Fun (Fleetwood Mac)
6) Love...Hate (Sacred Reich)
7) Loving You Sometimes (The Outcasts)
8)I've Been Loving You ( Elton John)
9) Good Lovin' (Rascals)
10) I can't stop loving you ( Ray Charles)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Generation in title or other wise.


1)My Generation ( The Who)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Generation in title or other wise.


1)My Generation ( The Who)
2) 5:15 (Who)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Generation in title or other wise.

1) My Generation ( The Who)
2) 5:15 (Who)
3) American Pie (Don McLean)

_Oh, and there we were all in one place
A generation lost in space
With no time left to start again
_


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Generation in title or other wise.


1)My Generation ( The Who)
2) 5:15 (Who)
3) Song for a Future Generation( The B-52's)


----------



## Art Rock

Corrected board:

New theme: Generation in title or other wise.


1) My Generation ( The Who)
2) 5:15 (Who)
3) American Pie (Don McLean)
4) Song for a Future Generation (The B-52's)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Generation in title or other wise.


1) My Generation ( The Who)
2) 5:15 (Who)
3) American Pie (Don McLean)
4) Song for a Future Generation (The B-52's)
5) The Punk And The Godfather (Who)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Generation in title or other wise.


1) My Generation ( The Who)
2) 5:15 (Who)
3) American Pie (Don McLean)
4) Song for a Future Generation (The B-52's)
5) The Punk And The Godfather (Who)
6) Generation Landslide ( Alice Cooper)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Generation in title or other wise.

1) My Generation ( The Who)
2) 5:15 (Who)
3) American Pie (Don McLean)
4) Song for a Future Generation (The B-52's)
5) The Punk And The Godfather (Who)
6) Generation Landslide ( Alice Cooper)
7) The boy in the bubble (Paul Simon)

_It's a turn-around jump shot
It's everybody jump start
It's every generation throws a hero up the pop charts
_


----------



## Common Listener

New theme: Generation in title or other wise.


1) My Generation ( The Who)
2) 5:15 (Who)
3) American Pie (Don McLean)
4) Song for a Future Generation (The B-52's)
5) The Punk And The Godfather (Who)
6) Generation Landslide ( Alice Cooper)
7) The boy in the bubble (Paul Simon)
8) Blank Generation (Richard Hell & the Voidoids)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Generation in title or other wise.


1) My Generation (The Who)
2) 5:15 (Who)
3) American Pie (Don McLean)
4) Song for a Future Generation (The B-52's)
5) The Punk And The Godfather (Who)
6) Generation Landslide (Alice Cooper)
7) The boy in the bubble (Paul Simon)
8) Blank Generation (Richard Hell & the Voidoids)
9) Big Generator (Yes)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Generation in title or other wise.


1) My Generation (The Who)
2) 5:15 (Who)
3) American Pie (Don McLean)
4) Song for a Future Generation (The B-52's)
5) The Punk And The Godfather (Who)
6) Generation Landslide (Alice Cooper)
7) The boy in the bubble (Paul Simon)
8) Blank Generation (Richard Hell & the Voidoids)
9) Big Generator (Yes)
10)I Hate My Generation ( Cracker)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs with famous people in the title ( lyrics will be allowed)


1) Elvis Presley And America ( U2)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Songs with famous people in the title (lyrics will be allowed)


1) Elvis Presley And America (U2)
2) Bigger Than Elvis (Chicago)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs with famous people in the title (lyrics will be allowed)


1) Elvis Presley And America (U2)
2) Bigger Than Elvis (Chicago)
3) Grace Kelly ( Mika)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Songs with famous people in the title (lyrics will be allowed)


1) Elvis Presley And America (U2)
2) Bigger Than Elvis (Chicago)
3) Grace Kelly ( Mika)
4) David Bowie (Phish)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs with famous people in the title (lyrics will be allowed)


1) Elvis Presley And America (U2)
2) Bigger Than Elvis (Chicago)
3) Grace Kelly ( Mika)
4) David Bowie (Phish)
5) Happy Birthday Leonid Brezhnev - Joan Baez


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: Songs with famous people in the title (lyrics will be allowed)


1) Elvis Presley And America (U2)
2) Bigger Than Elvis (Chicago)
3) Grace Kelly ( Mika)
4) David Bowie (Phish)
5) Happy Birthday Leonid Brezhnev - Joan Baez
6) Candle in the Wind (Elton John)


----------



## Common Listener

New theme: Songs with famous people in the title (lyrics will be allowed)


1) Elvis Presley And America (U2)
2) Bigger Than Elvis (Chicago)
3) Grace Kelly ( Mika)
4) David Bowie (Phish)
5) Happy Birthday Leonid Brezhnev - Joan Baez
6) Candle in the Wind (Elton John)
7) Martin Scorsese (King Missile)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Songs with famous people in the title (lyrics will be allowed)


1) Elvis Presley And America (U2)
2) Bigger Than Elvis (Chicago)
3) Grace Kelly ( Mika)
4) David Bowie (Phish)
5) Happy Birthday Leonid Brezhnev - Joan Baez
6) Candle in the Wind (Elton John)
7) Martin Scorsese (King Missile)
8) Wernher von Braun (Tom Lehrer)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs with famous people in the title (lyrics will be allowed)


1) Elvis Presley And America (U2)
2) Bigger Than Elvis (Chicago)
3) Grace Kelly ( Mika)
4) David Bowie (Phish)
5) Happy Birthday Leonid Brezhnev - Joan Baez
6) Candle in the Wind (Elton John)
7) Martin Scorsese (King Missile)
8) Wernher von Braun (Tom Lehrer)
9) So Long, Frank Lloyd Wright ( Simon & Garfunkel)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Songs with famous people in the title (lyrics will be allowed)


1) Elvis Presley And America (U2)
2) Bigger Than Elvis (Chicago)
3) Grace Kelly ( Mika)
4) David Bowie (Phish)
5) Happy Birthday Leonid Brezhnev - Joan Baez
6) Candle in the Wind (Elton John)
7) Martin Scorsese (King Missile)
8) Wernher von Braun (Tom Lehrer)
9) So Long, Frank Lloyd Wright ( Simon & Garfunkel)
10) Nietzsche's Eyes (Paula Cole)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Someone else can pick the next theme.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs with someone in title 


1)Someone That I Used To Love (Natalie Cole)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: Songs with someone in title 


1) Someone That I Used To Love (Natalie Cole)
2) Someone Saved my Life Tonight (Elton John)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs with someone in title


1) Someone That I Used To Love (Natalie Cole)
2) Someone Saved my Life Tonight (Elton John)
3) If I Needed Someone ( The Beatles)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: Songs with someone in title


1) Someone That I Used To Love (Natalie Cole)
2) Someone Saved my Life Tonight (Elton John)
3) If I Needed Someone ( The Beatles)
4) Someone To Watch Over Me (Ella Fitzgerald)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs with someone in title


1) Someone That I Used To Love (Natalie Cole)
2) Someone Saved my Life Tonight (Elton John)
3) If I Needed Someone ( The Beatles)
4) Someone To Watch Over Me (Ella Fitzgerald)
5) Song For Someone ( U2)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Songs with someone in title


1) Someone That I Used To Love (Natalie Cole)
2) Someone Saved my Life Tonight (Elton John)
3) If I Needed Someone ( The Beatles)
4) Someone To Watch Over Me (Ella Fitzgerald)
5) Song For Someone ( U2)
6) Someone is waiting (Lucifer)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs with someone in title


1) Someone That I Used To Love (Natalie Cole)
2) Someone Saved my Life Tonight (Elton John)
3) If I Needed Someone ( The Beatles)
4) Someone To Watch Over Me (Ella Fitzgerald)
5) Song For Someone ( U2)
6) Someone is waiting (Lucifer)
7) Someone Singing Along (James Blunt)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Songs with someone in title


1) Someone That I Used To Love (Natalie Cole)
2) Someone Saved my Life Tonight (Elton John)
3) If I Needed Someone ( The Beatles)
4) Someone To Watch Over Me (Ella Fitzgerald)
5) Song For Someone ( U2)
6) Someone is waiting (Lucifer)
7) Someone Singing Along (James Blunt)
8) Someone somewhere in summertime (Simple Minds)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Songs with someone in title


1) Someone That I Used To Love (Natalie Cole)
2) Someone Saved my Life Tonight (Elton John)
3) If I Needed Someone ( The Beatles)
4) Someone To Watch Over Me (Ella Fitzgerald)
5) Song For Someone ( U2)
6) Someone is waiting (Lucifer)
7) Someone Singing Along (James Blunt)
8) Someone somewhere in summertime (Simple Minds)
9) Another Somebody Done Somebody Wrong Song (B. J. Thomas)

Will I get away with this?


----------



## Art Rock

Not my theme.... but there are at least two "someone" songs I can still think of. I'll post one, and leave it to the thread starter.

New theme: Songs with someone in title

1) Someone That I Used To Love (Natalie Cole)
2) Someone Saved my Life Tonight (Elton John)
3) If I Needed Someone ( The Beatles)
4) Someone To Watch Over Me (Ella Fitzgerald)
5) Song For Someone ( U2)
6) Someone is waiting (Lucifer)
7) Someone Singing Along (James Blunt)
8) Someone somewhere in summertime (Simple Minds)
_9) Another Somebody Done Somebody Wrong Song (B. J. Thomas)
_10) Lay back in the arms of someone (Smokie)


----------



## Art Rock

Well, we appear to be in limbo. Let's start a new one.

Theme: names of sitcom characters in the title.
Try to be original, and go beyond John or Mary etc...

1) Radar love (Golden Earring) - Radar in MASH


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: names of sitcom characters in the title.
Try to be original, and go beyond John or Mary etc...

1) Radar love (Golden Earring) - Radar in MASH
2) (I Dream Of) Jeanie With The Light Brown Hair (Bing Crosby) - I Dream Of Jeannie


----------



## Common Listener

Theme: names of sitcom characters in the title.
Try to be original, and go beyond John or Mary etc...

1) Radar love (Golden Earring) - Radar in MASH
2) (I Dream Of) Jeanie With The Light Brown Hair (Bing Crosby) - I Dream Of Jeannie
3) Venus (Shocking Blue) - Venus Flytrap from WKRP in Cincinnati


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: names of sitcom characters in the title.
Try to be original, and go beyond John or Mary etc...

1) Radar love (Golden Earring) - Radar in MASH
2) (I Dream Of) Jeanie With The Light Brown Hair (Bing Crosby) - I Dream Of Jeannie
3) Venus (Shocking Blue) - Venus Flytrap from WKRP in Cincinnati
4) You Can Call Me Al (Paul Simon) - Al Bundy from Married With Children

There's a fairly obvious follow-on entry for someone else to use, if they know the show and it's lead couple.


----------



## Common Listener

Theme: names of sitcom characters in the title.
Try to be original, and go beyond John or Mary etc...

1) Radar love (Golden Earring) - Radar in MASH
2) (I Dream Of) Jeanie With The Light Brown Hair (Bing Crosby) - I Dream Of Jeannie
3) Venus (Shocking Blue) - Venus Flytrap from WKRP in Cincinnati
4) You Can Call Me Al (Paul Simon) - Al Bundy from Married With Children
5) Fever (Elvis) Dr. Johnny Fever from WKRP in Cincinnat


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: names of sitcom characters in the title.
Try to be original, and go beyond John or Mary etc...

1) Radar love (Golden Earring) - Radar in MASH
2) (I Dream Of) Jeanie With The Light Brown Hair (Bing Crosby) - I Dream Of Jeannie
3) Venus (Shocking Blue) - Venus Flytrap from WKRP in Cincinnati
4) You Can Call Me Al (Paul Simon) - Al Bundy from Married With Children
5) Fever (Elvis) Dr. Johnny Fever from WKRP in Cincinnati
6) Pictures Of Lily (Who) - Lily Munster from The Munsters


----------



## Common Listener

Theme: names of sitcom characters in the title.
Try to be original, and go beyond John or Mary etc...

1) Radar love (Golden Earring) - Radar in MASH
2) (I Dream Of) Jeanie With The Light Brown Hair (Bing Crosby) - I Dream Of Jeannie
3) Venus (Shocking Blue) - Venus Flytrap from WKRP in Cincinnati
4) You Can Call Me Al (Paul Simon) - Al Bundy from Married With Children
5) Fever (Elvis) - Dr. Johnny Fever from WKRP in Cincinnati
6) Pictures Of Lily (Who) - Lily Munster from The Munsters
7) Jackie Baby (Johnette Napolitano/Holly Vincent) - Jackie from That 70s Show


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Theme: names of sitcom characters in the title.
Try to be original, and go beyond John or Mary etc...

1) Radar love (Golden Earring) - Radar in MASH
2) (I Dream Of) Jeanie With The Light Brown Hair (Bing Crosby) - I Dream Of Jeannie
3) Venus (Shocking Blue) - Venus Flytrap from WKRP in Cincinnati
4) You Can Call Me Al (Paul Simon) - Al Bundy from Married With Children
5) Fever (Elvis) - Dr. Johnny Fever from WKRP in Cincinnati
6) Pictures Of Lily (Who) - Lily Munster from The Munsters
7) Jackie Baby (Johnette Napolitano/Holly Vincent) - Jackie from That 70s Show
8) Shirley (Mirrors) Laverne and Shirley


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: names of sitcom characters in the title.
Try to be original, and go beyond John or Mary etc...

1) Radar love (Golden Earring) - Radar in MASH
2) (I Dream Of) Jeanie With The Light Brown Hair (Bing Crosby) - I Dream Of Jeannie
3) Venus (Shocking Blue) - Venus Flytrap from WKRP in Cincinnati
4) You Can Call Me Al (Paul Simon) - Al Bundy from Married With Children
5) Fever (Elvis) - Dr. Johnny Fever from WKRP in Cincinnati
6) Pictures Of Lily (Who) - Lily Munster from The Munsters
7) Jackie Baby (Johnette Napolitano/Holly Vincent) - Jackie from That 70s Show
8) Shirley (Mirrors) Laverne and Shirley
9) Penny Lane (Beatles) - Penny Hofstadter from The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: names of sitcom characters in the title.
Try to be original, and go beyond John or Mary etc...

1) Radar love (Golden Earring) - Radar in MASH
2) (I Dream Of) Jeanie With The Light Brown Hair (Bing Crosby) - I Dream Of Jeannie
3) Venus (Shocking Blue) - Venus Flytrap from WKRP in Cincinnati
4) You Can Call Me Al (Paul Simon) - Al Bundy from Married With Children
5) Fever (Elvis) - Dr. Johnny Fever from WKRP in Cincinnati
6) Pictures Of Lily (Who) - Lily Munster from The Munsters
7) Jackie Baby (Johnette Napolitano/Holly Vincent) - Jackie from That 70s Show
8) Shirley (Mirrors) Laverne and Shirley
9) Penny Lane (Beatles) - Penny Hofstadter from The Big Bang Theory
10) George Jackson ( Bob Dylan) George of the Jungle (1967)


----------



## Rogerx

Art Rock said:


> Well, we appear to be in limbo. Let's start a new one.


I am never here on that time, you are clever enough to know what to do.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme, let's try Easter
in the broadest form possible.

1) Easter Parade (Fred Astaire)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme, let's try Easter
in the broadest form possible.

1) Easter Parade (Fred Astaire)
2) Easter (Patti Smith)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme, let's try Easter
in the broadest form possible.

1) Easter Parade (Fred Astaire)
2) Easter (Patti Smith)
3) Looking Down the Cross ( Megadeth)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme, let's try Easter
in the broadest form possible.

1) Easter Parade (Fred Astaire)
2) Easter (Patti Smith)
3) Looking Down the Cross ( Megadeth)
4) Joyful resurrection (Tom Fogerty)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme, let's try Easter
in the broadest form possible.

1) Easter Parade (Fred Astaire)
2) Easter (Patti Smith)
3) Looking Down the Cross ( Megadeth)
4) Joyful resurrection (Tom Fogerty)
5) Everything's Alright - Jesus Christ Superstar (Amy Ray, Emily Saliers, Cooper Seay, Michael Lorant, Cicada Singing)


----------



## pianozach

New theme, let's try Easter
in the broadest form possible.

1) Easter Parade (Fred Astaire)
2) Easter (Patti Smith)
3) Looking Down the Cross (Megadeth)
4) Joyful resurrection (Tom Fogerty)
5) Everything's Alright - Jesus Christ Superstar (Amy Ray, Emily Saliers, Cooper Seay, Michael Lorant, Cicada Singing)
6) Roll Away the Stone (Mott the Hoople)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme, let's try Easter
in the broadest form possible.

1) Easter Parade (Fred Astaire)
2) Easter (Patti Smith)
3) Looking Down the Cross (Megadeth)
4) Joyful resurrection (Tom Fogerty)
5) Everything's Alright - Jesus Christ Superstar (Amy Ray, Emily Saliers, Cooper Seay, Michael Lorant, Cicada Singing)
6) Roll Away the Stone (Mott the Hoople)
7) Superstar ( Murray Head)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme, let's try Easter
in the broadest form possible.

1) Easter Parade (Fred Astaire)
2) Easter (Patti Smith)
3) Looking Down the Cross (Megadeth)
4) Joyful resurrection (Tom Fogerty)
5) Everything's Alright - Jesus Christ Superstar (Amy Ray, Emily Saliers, Cooper Seay, Michael Lorant, Cicada Singing)
6) Roll Away the Stone (Mott the Hoople)
7) Superstar ( Murray Head)
8) Lover' cross (Jim Croce)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme, let's try Easter
in the broadest form possible.

1) Easter Parade (Fred Astaire)
2) Easter (Patti Smith)
3) Looking Down the Cross (Megadeth)
4) Joyful resurrection (Tom Fogerty)
5) Everything's Alright - Jesus Christ Superstar (Amy Ray, Emily Saliers, Cooper Seay, Michael Lorant, Cicada Singing)
6) Roll Away the Stone (Mott the Hoople)
7) Superstar ( Murray Head)
8) Lover' cross (Jim Croce)
9) He's Alive ( Dolly Parton)


----------



## Onslow

1) Easter Parade (Fred Astaire)
2) Easter (Patti Smith)
3) Looking Down the Cross (Megadeth)
4) Joyful resurrection (Tom Fogerty)
5) Everything's Alright - Jesus Christ Superstar (Amy Ray, Emily Saliers, Cooper Seay, Michael Lorant, Cicada Singing)
6) Roll Away the Stone (Mott the Hoople)
7) Superstar ( Murray Head)
8) Lover' cross (Jim Croce)
9) He's Alive ( Dolly Parton)[/QUOTE]
10)The man who called himself Jesus (Strawbs)

New topic:

Village life

1) Albion Dance Band - Lark's Rise


----------



## Rogerx

New topic:

Village life

1) Albion Dance Band ( Lark's Rise)
2)"Harvest" ( Neil Young)


----------



## Open Book

New topic:

Village life

1) Albion Dance Band ( Lark's Rise)
2)"Harvest" ( Neil Young)
3) The Village Green Preservation Society (The Kinks)


----------



## Bulldog

New topic:

Village life

1) Albion Dance Band ( Lark's Rise)
2)"Harvest" ( Neil Young)
3) The Village Green Preservation Society (The Kinks)
4) The Village (New Order)


----------



## pianozach

New topic:

Village life

1) Albion Dance Band ( Lark's Rise)
2)"Harvest" ( Neil Young)
3) The Village Green Preservation Society (The Kinks)
4) The Village (New Order)
5) Small Town (John Mellencamp)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New topic:

Village life

1) Albion Dance Band ( Lark's Rise)
2)"Harvest" ( Neil Young)
3) The Village Green Preservation Society (The Kinks)
4) The Village (New Order)
5) Small Town (John Mellencamp)
6) Village of the Sun (Frank Zappa)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Village life

1) Albion Dance Band ( Lark's Rise)
2)"Harvest" ( Neil Young)
3) The Village Green Preservation Society (The Kinks)
4) The Village (New Order)
5) Small Town (John Mellencamp)
6) Village of the Sun (Frank Zappa
7)Quiet Village (Martin Denny)


----------



## Onslow

Village life

1) Albion Dance Band ( Lark's Rise)
2)"Harvest" ( Neil Young)
3) The Village Green Preservation Society (The Kinks)
4) The Village (New Order)
5) Small Town (John Mellencamp)
6) Village of the Sun (Frank Zappa
7)Quiet Village (Martin Denny)
8)Reverend (Web)
9)Model Village (Penny Peeps)


----------



## Open Book

Village life

1) Albion Dance Band ( Lark's Rise)
2)"Harvest" ( Neil Young)
3) The Village Green Preservation Society (The Kinks)
4) The Village (New Order)
5) Small Town (John Mellencamp)
6) Village of the Sun (Frank Zappa
7)Quiet Village (Martin Denny)
8)Reverend (Web)
9) Harvest Festival (XTC)

The rule is one song per person at a time and preferably 3 songs maximum, Onslow.


----------



## Art Rock

Time to link to rules and suggestions again, methinks:

link.

The preferably 3 songs max per theme is also not followed regularly recently.


----------



## Art Rock

Village life

1) Albion Dance Band ( Lark's Rise)
2)"Harvest" ( Neil Young)
3) The Village Green Preservation Society (The Kinks)
4) The Village (New Order)
5) Small Town (John Mellencamp)
6) Village of the Sun (Frank Zappa
7)Quiet Village (Martin Denny)
8)Reverend (Web)
9) Harvest Festival (XTC)
10) Small town boy (Bronski Beat)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: LGBT, can be title and/or lyrics and/or video (the singer being LGBT is not sufficient).

1) The killing of Georgie (Rod Stewart)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: LGBT, can be title and/or lyrics and/or video (the singer being LGBT is not sufficient).

1) The killing of Georgie (Rod Stewart)
2) YMCA (Village People)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: LGBT, can be title and/or lyrics and/or video (the singer being LGBT is not sufficient).

1) The killing of Georgie (Rod Stewart)
2) YMCA (Village People)
3) I'm coming out (Diana Ross)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: LGBT, can be title and/or lyrics and/or video (the singer being LGBT is not sufficient).

1) The killing of Georgie (Rod Stewart)
2) YMCA (Village People)
3) I'm coming out (Diana Ross)
4) Bobby Brown Goes Down (Frank Zappa)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: LGBT, can be title and/or lyrics and/or video (the singer being LGBT is not sufficient).

1) The killing of Georgie (Rod Stewart)
2) YMCA (Village People)
3) I'm coming out (Diana Ross)
4) Bobby Brown Goes Down (Frank Zappa)
5) All The Young Girls Love Alice (Elton John)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: LGBT, can be title and/or lyrics and/or video (the singer being LGBT is not sufficient).

1) The killing of Georgie (Rod Stewart)
2) YMCA (Village People)
3) I'm coming out (Diana Ross)
4) Bobby Brown Goes Down (Frank Zappa)
5) All The Young Girls Love Alice (Elton John)
6) Little Plastic Castle (Ani DiFranco)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: LGBT, can be title and/or lyrics and/or video (the singer being LGBT is not sufficient).

1) The killing of Georgie (Rod Stewart)
2) YMCA (Village People)
3) I'm coming out (Diana Ross)
4) Bobby Brown Goes Down (Frank Zappa)
5) All The Young Girls Love Alice (Elton John)
6) Little Plastic Castle (Ani DiFranco)
7) Walk On The Wild Side (Lou Reed)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: LGBT, can be title and/or lyrics and/or video (the singer being LGBT is not sufficient).

1) The killing of Georgie (Rod Stewart)
2) YMCA (Village People)
3) I'm coming out (Diana Ross)
4) Bobby Brown Goes Down (Frank Zappa)
5) All The Young Girls Love Alice (Elton John)
6) Little Plastic Castle (Ani DiFranco)
7) Walk On The Wild Side (Lou Reed)
8) Smalltown Boy (Bronski Beat)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: LGBT, can be title and/or lyrics and/or video (the singer being LGBT is not sufficient).

1) The killing of Georgie (Rod Stewart)
2) YMCA (Village People)
3) I'm coming out (Diana Ross)
4) Bobby Brown Goes Down (Frank Zappa)
5) All The Young Girls Love Alice (Elton John)
6) Little Plastic Castle (Ani DiFranco)
7) Walk On The Wild Side (Lou Reed)
8) Smalltown Boy (Bronski Beat)
9) Lola (Kinks)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: LGBT, can be title and/or lyrics and/or video (the singer being LGBT is not sufficient).

1) The killing of Georgie (Rod Stewart)
2) YMCA (Village People)
3) I'm coming out (Diana Ross)
4) Bobby Brown Goes Down (Frank Zappa)
5) All The Young Girls Love Alice (Elton John)
6) Little Plastic Castle (Ani DiFranco)
7) Walk On The Wild Side (Lou Reed)
8) Smalltown Boy (Bronski Beat)
9) Lola (Kinks)
10) Ur So Gay ( Katy Perry)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Straight

1) Set Me Straight (Melvins)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Straight

1) Set Me Straight (Melvins)
2) When A Man Loves A Woman (Percy Sledge)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Straight

1) Set Me Straight (Melvins)
2) When A Man Loves A Woman (Percy Sledge)
3) Straight From The Heart ( Bryan Adams)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Straight

1) Set Me Straight (Melvins)
2) When A Man Loves A Woman (Percy Sledge)
3) Straight From The Heart ( Bryan Adams)
4) Straight On (Heart)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Straight

1) Set Me Straight (Melvins)
2) When A Man Loves A Woman (Percy Sledge)
3) Straight From The Heart ( Bryan Adams)
4) Straight On (Heart)
5) Straight A's ( Dead Kennedys)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Straight

1) Set Me Straight (Melvins)
2) When A Man Loves A Woman (Percy Sledge)
3) Straight From The Heart ( Bryan Adams)
4) Straight On (Heart)
5) Straight A's ( Dead Kennedys)
6) Straight Outta Compton (NWA)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Straight

1) Set Me Straight (Melvins)
2) When A Man Loves A Woman (Percy Sledge)
3) Straight From The Heart ( Bryan Adams)
4) Straight On (Heart)
5) Straight A's ( Dead Kennedys)
6) Straight Outta Compton (NWA)
7) China girl (David Bowie)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Straight

1) Set Me Straight (Melvins)
2) When A Man Loves A Woman (Percy Sledge)
3) Straight From The Heart ( Bryan Adams)
4) Straight On (Heart)
5) Straight A's ( Dead Kennedys)
6) Straight Outta Compton (NWA)
7) China girl (David Bowie)
8) Straight Time ( Bruce Springsteen)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Straight

1) Set Me Straight (Melvins)
2) When A Man Loves A Woman (Percy Sledge)
3) Straight From The Heart ( Bryan Adams)
4) Straight On (Heart)
5) Straight A's ( Dead Kennedys)
6) Straight Outta Compton (NWA)
7) China girl (David Bowie)
8) Straight Time ( Bruce Springsteen)
9) Tell Laura I love her (Ray Peterson)


----------



## Onslow

New theme: Straight

1) Set Me Straight (Melvins)
2) When A Man Loves A Woman (Percy Sledge)
3) Straight From The Heart ( Bryan Adams)
4) Straight On (Heart)
5) Straight A's ( Dead Kennedys)
6) Straight Outta Compton (NWA)
7) China girl (David Bowie)
8) Straight Time ( Bruce Springsteen)
9) straight flush (The Frantics)
10) straight shooten (Bang!)

New topic: pony,pony


1)pony (Les Moby Dicks)


----------



## Art Rock

*Onslow, like The Deacon (surprise surprise), is banned from this game for repeatedly not following the rules. Please ignore anything he posts in this thread.*

The correct board is in post 5502.


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Straight

1) Set Me Straight (Melvins)
2) When A Man Loves A Woman (Percy Sledge)
3) Straight From The Heart ( Bryan Adams)
4) Straight On (Heart)
5) Straight A's ( Dead Kennedys)
6) Straight Outta Compton (NWA)
7) China girl (David Bowie)
8) Straight Time ( Bruce Springsteen)
9) Tell Laura I love her (Ray Peterson)
10) Lengthwise (Phish)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Straight

1) Set Me Straight (Melvins)
2) When A Man Loves A Woman (Percy Sledge)
3) Straight From The Heart ( Bryan Adams)
4) Straight On (Heart)
5) Straight A's ( Dead Kennedys)
6) Straight Outta Compton (NWA)
7) China girl (David Bowie)
8) Straight Time ( Bruce Springsteen)
9) Tell Laura I love her (Ray Peterson)
10) Lengthwise (Phish)

New theme: Domestic violence

1) Woman in the Wall (The Beautiful South)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Domestic violence

1) Woman in the Wall (The Beautiful South)
2) Cousin Kevin (Who)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: Domestic violence

1) Woman in the Wall (The Beautiful South)
2) Cousin Kevin (Who)
3) Gunpowder & Lead (Miranda Lambert)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Domestic violence

1) Woman in the Wall (The Beautiful South)
2) Cousin Kevin (Who)
3) Gunpowder & Lead (Miranda Lambert)
4) Hey Joe (Jimi Hendrix)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Domestic violence (ignore any onslow post)

1) Woman in the Wall (The Beautiful South)
2) Cousin Kevin (Who)
3) Gunpowder & Lead (Miranda Lambert)
4) Hey Joe (Jimi Hendrix)
5) Under my thumb (Rolling Stones)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Domestic violence (ignore any onslow post)

1) Woman in the Wall (The Beautiful South)
2) Cousin Kevin (Who)
3) Gunpowder & Lead (Miranda Lambert)
4) Hey Joe (Jimi Hendrix)
5) Under my thumb (Rolling Stones)
6) Janie's Got A Gun (Aerosmith)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: Domestic violence (ignore any onslow post)

1) Woman in the Wall (The Beautiful South)
2) Cousin Kevin (Who)
3) Gunpowder & Lead (Miranda Lambert)
4) Hey Joe (Jimi Hendrix)
5) Under my thumb (Rolling Stones)
6) Janie's Got A Gun (Aerosmith)
7) Luka (Suzanne Vega)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Domestic violence (ignore any onslow post)

1) Woman in the Wall (The Beautiful South)
2) Cousin Kevin (Who)
3) Gunpowder & Lead (Miranda Lambert)
4) Hey Joe (Jimi Hendrix)
5) Under my thumb (Rolling Stones)
6) Janie's Got A Gun (Aerosmith)
7) Luka (Suzanne Vega)
8) Hit me with your rhythm stick (Ian Dury)


----------



## Open Book

I'm going to disqualify 8) because I think that song is about sex play that is consensual, even though violent, not what I had in mind.
You're lucky I don't disqualify Under My Thumb, too, because it's not clear why she's under his thumb, though his violence is a good guess.

New theme: Domestic violence (ignore any onslow post)

1) Woman in the Wall (The Beautiful South)
2) Cousin Kevin (Who)
3) Gunpowder & Lead (Miranda Lambert)
4) Hey Joe (Jimi Hendrix)
5) Under my thumb (Rolling Stones)
6) Janie's Got A Gun (Aerosmith)
7) Luka (Suzanne Vega)


----------



## Art Rock

Fine with disqualifying Ian Dury. But:



Open Book said:


> You're lucky I don't disqualify Under My Thumb, too, because it's not clear why she's under his thumb, though his violence is a good guess.


Violence can be psychological as well. To quote a paper: "Psychological violence is estimated to be the most common form of intimate partner violence (IPV). "


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: Domestic violence (ignore any onslow post)

1) Woman in the Wall (The Beautiful South)
2) Cousin Kevin (Who)
3) Gunpowder & Lead (Miranda Lambert)
4) Hey Joe (Jimi Hendrix)
5) Under my thumb (Rolling Stones)
6) Janie's Got A Gun (Aerosmith)
7) Luka (Suzanne Vega)
8) He Hit Me (And It Felt Like A Kiss) (The Crystals)


----------



## Open Book

Art Rock said:


> Fine with disqualifying Ian Dury. But:
> 
> Violence can be psychological as well. To quote a paper: "Psychological violence is estimated to be the most common form of intimate partner violence (IPV). "


Psychological violence sucks, and no matter how bad it is, it's probably not illegal. 'Cause you can walk away from it, right? Sticks and stones...


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Domestic violence (ignore any onslow post)

1) Woman in the Wall (The Beautiful South)
2) Cousin Kevin (Who)
3) Gunpowder & Lead (Miranda Lambert)
4) Hey Joe (Jimi Hendrix)
5) Under my thumb (Rolling Stones)
6) Janie's Got A Gun (Aerosmith)
7) Luka (Suzanne Vega)
8) He Hit Me (And It Felt Like A Kiss) (The Crystals)
9) Here It Is Again (The Beautiful South)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Domestic violence (ignore any onslow post)

1) Woman in the Wall (The Beautiful South)
2) Cousin Kevin (Who)
3) Gunpowder & Lead (Miranda Lambert)
4) Hey Joe (Jimi Hendrix)
5) Under my thumb (Rolling Stones)
6) Janie's Got A Gun (Aerosmith)
7) Luka (Suzanne Vega)
8) He Hit Me (And It Felt Like A Kiss) (The Crystals)
9) Here It Is Again (The Beautiful South)
10) Maxwell's Silver Hammer (Beatles)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Rainbows, unicorns, butterflies and fluffy bunnies.

1) The Unicorn (Irish Rovers)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Rainbows, unicorns, butterflies and fluffy bunnies.

1) The Unicorn (Irish Rovers)
2) Rainbow in the Dark (Dio)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Rainbows, unicorns, butterflies and fluffy bunnies.

1) The Unicorn (Irish Rovers)
2) Dog & Butterfly (Heart)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: Rainbows, unicorns, butterflies and fluffy bunnies.

1) The Unicorn (Irish Rovers)
2) Rainbow in the Dark (Dio)
3) The Bright Elusive Butterfly Of Love (Bob Lind)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Rainbows, unicorns, butterflies and fluffy bunnies.

1) The Unicorn (Irish Rovers)
2) Rainbow in the Dark (Dio)
3) Dog & Butterfly (Heart)
4) The Bright Elusive Butterfly Of Love (Bob Lind)
5) She's A Rainbow (The Rolling Stones)

Fixed, I think.


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Rainbows, unicorns, butterflies and fluffy bunnies.

1) The Unicorn (Irish Rovers)
2) Rainbow in the Dark (Dio)
3) Dog & Butterfly (Heart)
4) The Bright Elusive Butterfly Of Love (Bob Lind)
5) She's A Rainbow (The Rolling Stones)
6) White Rabbit (Jefferson Airplane)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: Rainbows, unicorns, butterflies and fluffy bunnies.

1) The Unicorn (Irish Rovers)
2) Rainbow in the Dark (Dio)
3) Dog & Butterfly (Heart)
4) The Bright Elusive Butterfly Of Love (Bob Lind)
5) She's A Rainbow (The Rolling Stones)
6) White Rabbit (Jefferson Airplane)
7) Dog & Butterfly (Heart)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: Rainbows, unicorns, butterflies and fluffy bunnies.

1) The Unicorn (Irish Rovers)
2) Rainbow in the Dark (Dio)
3) Dog & Butterfly (Heart)
4) The Bright Elusive Butterfly Of Love (Bob Lind)
5) She's A Rainbow (The Rolling Stones)
6) White Rabbit (Jefferson Airplane)
7) Dog & Butterfly (Heart)
8) Butterfly Blue (Iron Butterfly)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Rainbows, unicorns, butterflies and fluffy bunnies.

1) The Unicorn (Irish Rovers)
2) Rainbow in the Dark (Dio)
3) Dog & Butterfly (Heart)
4) The Bright Elusive Butterfly Of Love (Bob Lind)
5) She's A Rainbow (The Rolling Stones)
6) White Rabbit (Jefferson Airplane)
7) Butterfly Blue (Iron Butterfly)

Removed duplicate entry


----------



## Common Listener

New theme: Rainbows, unicorns, butterflies and fluffy bunnies.

1) The Unicorn (Irish Rovers)
2) Rainbow in the Dark (Dio)
3) Dog & Butterfly (Heart)
4) The Bright Elusive Butterfly Of Love (Bob Lind)
5) She's A Rainbow (The Rolling Stones)
6) White Rabbit (Jefferson Airplane)
7) Butterfly Blue (Iron Butterfly)
8) Catch the Rainbow (Rainbow)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: Rainbows, unicorns, butterflies and fluffy bunnies.

1) The Unicorn (Irish Rovers)
2) Rainbow in the Dark (Dio)
3) Dog & Butterfly (Heart)
4) The Bright Elusive Butterfly Of Love (Bob Lind)
5) She's A Rainbow (The Rolling Stones)
6) White Rabbit (Jefferson Airplane)
7) Butterfly Blue (Iron Butterfly)
8) Catch the Rainbow (Rainbow)
9) Drowning Butterflies (The Cleaners From Venus)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Rainbows, unicorns, butterflies and fluffy bunnies.

1) The Unicorn (Irish Rovers)
2) Rainbow in the Dark (Dio)
3) Dog & Butterfly (Heart)
4) The Bright Elusive Butterfly Of Love (Bob Lind)
5) She's A Rainbow (The Rolling Stones)
6) White Rabbit (Jefferson Airplane)
7) Butterfly Blue (Iron Butterfly)
8) Catch the Rainbow (Rainbow)
9) Drowning Butterflies (The Cleaners From Venus)
10) I'm Always Chasing Rainbows (Judy Garland)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Rose

We've used the theme "flowers" before, so _Second Hand Rose (Barbra Streisand) _is disqualified.

1) Are the Roses Not Blooming (The Judds)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Rose

We've used the theme "flowers" before, so _Second Hand Rose (Barbra Streisand) _is disqualified.

1) Are the Roses Not Blooming (The Judds)
2) The Rose (Bette Midler)


----------



## Common Listener

Theme: Rose

We've used the theme "flowers" before, so _Second Hand Rose (Barbra Streisand) _is disqualified.

1) Are the Roses Not Blooming (The Judds)
2) The Rose (Bette Midler)
3) Last Rose of Summer (Judas Priest)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: Rose

We've used the theme "flowers" before, so Second Hand Rose (Barbra Streisand) is disqualified.

1) Are the Roses Not Blooming (The Judds)
2) The Rose (Bette Midler)
3) Last Rose of Summer (Judas Priest)
4) Roses in the Snow (Emmylou HArris)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Rose

We've used the theme "flowers" before, so Second Hand Rose (Barbra Streisand) is disqualified.

1) Are the Roses Not Blooming (The Judds)
2) The Rose (Bette Midler)
3) Last Rose of Summer (Judas Priest)
4) Roses in the Snow (Emmylou HArris)
5) Bread And Roses ( Judy Collins)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Rose

We've used the theme "flowers" before, so Second Hand Rose (Barbra Streisand) is disqualified.

1) Are the Roses Not Blooming (The Judds)
2) The Rose (Bette Midler)
3) Last Rose of Summer (Judas Priest)
4) Roses in the Snow (Emmylou HArris)
5) Bread And Roses ( Judy Collins)
6) Spanish Harlem (Ben E King)

"A red rose grows in Spanish Harlem"


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Rose

We've used the theme "flowers" before, so Second Hand Rose (Barbra Streisand) is disqualified.

1) Are the Roses Not Blooming (The Judds)
2) The Rose (Bette Midler)
3) Last Rose of Summer (Judas Priest)
4) Roses in the Snow (Emmylou HArris)
5) Bread And Roses ( Judy Collins)
6) Spanish Harlem (Ben E King)
7) Days Of Wine And Roses (Henry Mancini)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: Rose

We've used the theme "flowers" before, so Second Hand Rose (Barbra Streisand) is disqualified.

1) Are the Roses Not Blooming (The Judds)
2) The Rose (Bette Midler)
3) Last Rose of Summer (Judas Priest)
4) Roses in the Snow (Emmylou HArris)
5) Bread And Roses ( Judy Collins)
6) Spanish Harlem (Ben E King)
7) Days Of Wine And Roses (Henry Mancini)
8) Rosy, Won't You Please Come Home (The Kinks)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Rose

We've used the theme "flowers" before, so Second Hand Rose (Barbra Streisand) is disqualified.

1) Are the Roses Not Blooming (The Judds)
2) The Rose (Bette Midler)
3) Last Rose of Summer (Judas Priest)
4) Roses in the Snow (Emmylou HArris)
5) Bread And Roses ( Judy Collins)
6) Spanish Harlem (Ben E King)
7) Days Of Wine And Roses (Henry Mancini)
8) Rosy, Won't You Please Come Home (The Kinks)
9) Paper Roses (Marie Osmond)


----------



## Common Listener

Theme: Rose

We've used the theme "flowers" before, so Second Hand Rose (Barbra Streisand) is disqualified.

1) Are the Roses Not Blooming (The Judds)
2) The Rose (Bette Midler)
3) Last Rose of Summer (Judas Priest)
4) Roses in the Snow (Emmylou HArris)
5) Bread And Roses ( Judy Collins)
6) Spanish Harlem (Ben E King)
7) Days Of Wine And Roses (Henry Mancini)
8) Rosy, Won't You Please Come Home (The Kinks)
9) Paper Roses (Marie Osmond)
10) Yankee Rose (David Lee Roth)


----------



## Common Listener

Theme: repetition (seems there's been one about the concept before, but I mean actual repeated words in the title)

1) Tonight I'm Gonna Rock You Tonight (Spinal Tap)


----------



## Room2201974

Theme: repetition (seems there's been one about the concept before, but I mean actual repeated words in the title)

1) Tonight I'm Gonna Rock You Tonight (Spinal Tap)
2) My My, Hey Hey (Neil Young)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: repetition (seems there's been one about the concept before, but I mean actual repeated words in the title)

1) Tonight I'm Gonna Rock You Tonight (Spinal Tap)
2) My My, Hey Hey (Neil Young)
3) Up, Up and Away (5th Dimension)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: repetition (seems there's been one about the concept before, but I mean actual repeated words in the title)

1) Tonight I'm Gonna Rock You Tonight (Spinal Tap)
2) My My, Hey Hey (Neil Young)
3) Up, Up and Away (5th Dimension)
4) Ring, Ring ( ABBA)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: repetition (seems there's been one about the concept before, but I mean actual repeated words in the title)

1) Tonight I'm Gonna Rock You Tonight (Spinal Tap)
2) My My, Hey Hey (Neil Young)
3) Up, Up and Away (5th Dimension)
4) Ring, Ring ( ABBA)
5) Louie, Louie (Kingsmen)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: repetition (seems there's been one about the concept before, but I mean actual repeated words in the title)

1) Tonight I'm Gonna Rock You Tonight (Spinal Tap)
2) My My, Hey Hey (Neil Young)
3) Up, Up and Away (5th Dimension)
4) Ring, Ring ( ABBA)
5) Louie, Louie (Kingsmen)
6) Teacher, Teacher (Johnny Mathis)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: repetition (seems there's been one about the concept before, but I mean actual repeated words in the title)

1) Tonight I'm Gonna Rock You Tonight (Spinal Tap)
2) My My, Hey Hey (Neil Young)
3) Up, Up and Away (5th Dimension)
4) Ring, Ring ( ABBA)
5) Louie, Louie (Kingsmen)
6) Teacher, Teacher (Johnny Mathis)
7) Talk Talk (Talk Talk)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: repetition (seems there's been one about the concept before, but I mean actual repeated words in the title)

1) Tonight I'm Gonna Rock You Tonight (Spinal Tap)
2) My My, Hey Hey (Neil Young)
3) Up, Up and Away (5th Dimension)
4) Ring, Ring ( ABBA)
5) Louie, Louie (Kingsmen)
6) Teacher, Teacher (Johnny Mathis)
7) Talk Talk (Talk Talk)
8 )Funny, Funny ( The Sweet)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: repetition (seems there's been one about the concept before, but I mean actual repeated words in the title)

1) Tonight I'm Gonna Rock You Tonight (Spinal Tap)
2) My My, Hey Hey (Neil Young)
3) Up, Up and Away (5th Dimension)
4) Ring, Ring ( ABBA)
5) Louie, Louie (Kingsmen)
6) Teacher, Teacher (Johnny Mathis)
7) Talk Talk (Talk Talk)
8 )Funny, Funny ( The Sweet)
9) Honey Honey (ABBA)


----------



## Bulldog

Theme: repetition (seems there's been one about the concept before, but I mean actual repeated words in the title)

1) Tonight I'm Gonna Rock You Tonight (Spinal Tap)
2) My My, Hey Hey (Neil Young)
3) Up, Up and Away (5th Dimension)
4) Ring, Ring ( ABBA)
5) Louie, Louie (Kingsmen)
6) Teacher, Teacher (Johnny Mathis)
7) Talk Talk (Talk Talk)
8 )Funny, Funny ( The Sweet)
9) Honey Honey (ABBA)
10) Sugar, Sugar (The Archies)

I'll pass on the next theme.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Pass/ passing ( in title or otherwise )

1)Rider, Pass By ( Joan Baez)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: Pass/ passing ( in title or otherwise )

1) Rider, Pass By ( Joan Baez)
2) All Things Must Pass (George Harrison)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Pass/ passing ( in title or otherwise )

1) Rider, Pass By ( Joan Baez)
2) All Things Must Pass (George Harrison)
3) Pass the Dutchie (Musical Youth)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Pass/ passing ( in title or otherwise )

1) Rider, Pass By ( Joan Baez)
2) All Things Must Pass (George Harrison)
3) Pass the Dutchie (Musical Youth)
4) Like an angel passing through my room (ABBA)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Pass/ passing ( in title or otherwise )

1) Rider, Pass By ( Joan Baez)
2) All Things Must Pass (George Harrison)
3) Pass the Dutchie (Musical Youth)
4) Like an angel passing through my room (ABBA)
5) Even This Shall Pass Away (Robert Plant)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Pass/ passing ( in title or otherwise )

1) Rider, Pass By ( Joan Baez)
2) All Things Must Pass (George Harrison)
3) Pass the Dutchie (Musical Youth)
4) Like an angel passing through my room (ABBA)
5) Even This Shall Pass Away (Robert Plant)
6) We May Never Pass This Way Again (Seals & Crofts)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Pass/ passing ( in title or otherwise )

1) Rider, Pass By ( Joan Baez)
2) All Things Must Pass (George Harrison)
3) Pass the Dutchie (Musical Youth)
4) Like an angel passing through my room (ABBA)
5) Even This Shall Pass Away (Robert Plant)
6) We May Never Pass This Way Again (Seals & Crofts)
7) Don't Pass Me By ( The Beatles)


----------



## Onslow

New theme: Pass/ passing ( in title or otherwise )

1) Rider, Pass By ( Joan Baez)
2) All Things Must Pass (George Harrison)
3) Pass the Dutchie (Musical Youth)
4) Like an angel passing through my room (ABBA)
5) Even This Shall Pass Away (Robert Plant)
6) We May Never Pass This Way Again (Seals & Crofts)
7) Passing the Time (Cream)


----------



## Art Rock

As stated before, please disregard any Onslow posts in this thread.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Pass/ passing ( in title or otherwise )

1) Rider, Pass By ( Joan Baez)
2) All Things Must Pass (George Harrison)
3) Pass the Dutchie (Musical Youth)
4) Like an angel passing through my room (ABBA)
5) Even This Shall Pass Away (Robert Plant)
6) We May Never Pass This Way Again (Seals & Crofts)
7) Don't Pass Me By ( The Beatles)
8) Pass them by (Agnes Obel)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Pass/ passing ( in title or otherwise )

1) Rider, Pass By ( Joan Baez)
2) All Things Must Pass (George Harrison)
3) Pass the Dutchie (Musical Youth)
4) Like an angel passing through my room (ABBA)
5) Even This Shall Pass Away (Robert Plant)
6) We May Never Pass This Way Again (Seals & Crofts)
7) Don't Pass Me By ( The Beatles)
8) Pass them by (Agnes Obel)
9) Pass That Dutch (Missy Elliott)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Pass/ passing ( in title or otherwise )

1) Rider, Pass By ( Joan Baez)
2) All Things Must Pass (George Harrison)
3) Pass the Dutchie (Musical Youth)
4) Like an angel passing through my room (ABBA)
5) Even This Shall Pass Away (Robert Plant)
6) We May Never Pass This Way Again (Seals & Crofts)
7) Don't Pass Me By ( The Beatles)
8) Pass them by (Agnes Obel)
9) Pass That Dutch (Missy Elliott)
10) Time Passages (Al Stewart)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: a musical trip through the (former) Soviet Union.

1) White Russian (Marillion)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: a musical trip through the (former) Soviet Union.

1) White Russian (Marillion)
2) Back in the U.S.S.R. (Beatles)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: a musical trip through the (former) Soviet Union.
Onslow's posts to be ignored.

1) White Russian (Marillion)
2) Back in the U.S.S.R. (Beatles)
3) Midnight train to Georgia (Gladys Knight and the Pips)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: a musical trip through the (former) Soviet Union.
Onslow's posts to be ignored.

1) White Russian (Marillion)
2) Back in the U.S.S.R. (Beatles)
3) Midnight train to Georgia (Gladys Knight and the Pips)
4) Leningrad (Billy Joel)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: a musical trip through the (former) Soviet Union.
Onslow's posts to be ignored.

1) White Russian (Marillion)
2) Back in the U.S.S.R. (Beatles)
3) Midnight train to Georgia (Gladys Knight and the Pips)
4) Leningrad (Billy Joel)
5) Siberian Khatru (Yes)


----------



## Duncan

Knock it off, Onslow - this is embarrassing... for you, me, and the rest of Canada...


----------



## Duncan

*New theme: a musical trip through the (former) Soviet Union.*

*Onslow's posts to be ignored.*

1) White Russian (Marillion)
2) Back in the U.S.S.R. (Beatles)
3) Midnight train to Georgia (Gladys Knight and the Pips)
4) Leningrad (Billy Joel)
5) Siberian Khatru (Yes)
6) Sympathy for the Devil (The Rolling Stones) -

"I stuck around St. Petersburg - When I saw it was a time for a change - I killed the Tsar and his ministers - Anastasia screamed in vain"


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: a musical trip through the (former) Soviet Union.[/SIZE][/I][/B]

*Onslow's posts to be ignored.*

1) White Russian (Marillion)
2) Back in the U.S.S.R. (Beatles)
3) Midnight train to Georgia (Gladys Knight and the Pips)
4) Leningrad (Billy Joel)
5) Siberian Khatru (Yes)
6) Sympathy for the Devil (The Rolling Stones) -
7) Georgia On My Mind (Ray Charles)


----------



## Duncan

New theme: a musical trip through the (former) Soviet Union.[/SIZE][/I][/B]

*Onslow's posts to be ignored.*

1) White Russian (Marillion)
2) Back in the U.S.S.R. (Beatles)
3) Midnight train to Georgia (Gladys Knight and the Pips)
4) Leningrad (Billy Joel)
5) Siberian Khatru (Yes)
6) Sympathy for the Devil (The Rolling Stones) -
7) Georgia On My Mind (Ray Charles)
8) Mother Russia (Renaissance)


----------



## Duncan

Starving Wolf said:


> New theme: a musical trip through the (former) Soviet Union.[/SIZE][/I][/B]
> 
> *Onslow's posts to be ignored.*
> 
> 1) White Russian (Marillion)
> 2) Back in the U.S.S.R. (Beatles)
> 3) Midnight train to Georgia (Gladys Knight and the Pips)
> 4) Leningrad (Billy Joel)
> 5) Siberian Khatru (Yes)
> 6) Sympathy for the Devil (The Rolling Stones) -
> *7) Georgia On My Mind (Ray Charles)*


It's a funny line but the lyric "Maybe it's because I'm from Augusta, Georgia" might be just enough to merit a challenge if someone is so inclined...

I'm not that "someone"... so it stays... for now at least...


----------



## Duncan

*Repeat of above post lest there be confusion...*

*New theme: a musical trip through the (former) Soviet Union.*

*Onslow's posts to be ignored.*

1) White Russian (Marillion)
2) Back in the U.S.S.R. (Beatles)
3) Midnight train to Georgia (Gladys Knight and the Pips)
4) Leningrad (Billy Joel)
5) Siberian Khatru (Yes)
6) Sympathy for the Devil (The Rolling Stones) -
7) Georgia On My Mind (Ray Charles)
8) Roads To Moscow (Al Stewart)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Duncan said:


> It's a funny line but the lyric "Maybe it's because I'm from Augusta, Georgia" might be just enough to merit a challenge if someone is so inclined...
> 
> I'm not that "someone"... so it stays... for now at least...


Well, last time I looked, there isn't a midnight train from LA to Soviet Georgia, so....artistic license taken. 

BTW, there have been similarly tortured fits in previous rounds.


----------



## Duncan

Starving Wolf said:


> Well, last time I looked, there isn't a midnight train from LA to Soviet Georgia, so....artistic license taken.
> 
> BTW, there have been similarly tortured fits in previous rounds.


That would have been a valid challenge but your right in expressing the sentiment that ofttimes artistic license makes for a better gaming experience...

*New theme: a musical trip through the (former) Soviet Union.

Onslow's posts to be ignored.*

1) White Russian (Marillion)
2) Back in the U.S.S.R. (Beatles)
3) Midnight train to Georgia (Gladys Knight and the Pips)
4) Leningrad (Billy Joel)
5) Siberian Khatru (Yes)
6) Sympathy for the Devil (The Rolling Stones) -
7) Georgia On My Mind (Ray Charles)
8) Roads To Moscow (Al Stewart)


----------



## Duncan

*Number 9 in post 5581 disqualified... *

*New theme: a musical trip through the (former) Soviet Union*.

*Onslow's posts to be ignored.*

1) White Russian (Marillion)
2) Back in the U.S.S.R. (Beatles)
3) Midnight train to Georgia (Gladys Knight and the Pips)
4) Leningrad (Billy Joel)
5) Siberian Khatru (Yes)
6) Sympathy for the Devil (The Rolling Stones) -
7) Georgia On My Mind (Ray Charles)
8) Roads To Moscow (Al Stewart)


----------



## Duncan

*Number 9 in post 5583 disqualified... *

*New theme: a musical trip through the (former) Soviet Union.

Onslow's posts to be ignored.*

1) White Russian (Marillion)
2) Back in the U.S.S.R. (Beatles)
3) Midnight train to Georgia (Gladys Knight and the Pips)
4) Leningrad (Billy Joel)
5) Siberian Khatru (Yes)
6) Sympathy for the Devil (The Rolling Stones) -
7) Georgia On My Mind (Ray Charles)
8) Roads To Moscow (Al Stewart)


----------



## Duncan

It might be best at this point to just pause the game until the word "Banned" appears under Onslow's name...


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: a musical trip through the (former) Soviet Union.



1) White Russian (Marillion)
2) Back in the U.S.S.R. (Beatles)
3) Midnight train to Georgia (Gladys Knight and the Pips)
4) Leningrad (Billy Joel)
5) Siberian Khatru (Yes)
6) Sympathy for the Devil (The Rolling Stones) -
7) Georgia On My Mind (Ray Charles)
8) Roads to Moscow (Al Stewart)
9) Party Like A Russian -Robbie Williams)
10) The Russian spy and I ( The Hunters)

I posted two because you know who keep stirring things up.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme, songs , well know without word, artist can be repeated. 
Think hard, you can do it. 

1) Conquest of paradise (Vangelis )


----------



## Art Rock

Can you rephrase the theme? I don't know what you mean.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme, melodies ( song is not the right word), well know without word, artist can be repeated.

Think hard, you can do it.

1) Conquest of paradise (Vangelis )


----------



## senza sordino

New theme: melodies (song is not the right word), well known music without words, artist can be repeated. Songs without words, instrumentals. 

Think hard, you can do it.

1) Conquest of paradise (Vangelis )
2) Peaches en Regalia (Frank Zappa)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: melodies (song is not the right word), well known music without words, artist can be repeated. Songs without words, instrumentals.

Think hard, you can do it.

1) Conquest of paradise (Vangelis )
2) Peaches en Regalia (Frank Zappa)
3) Strangers on the shore( Mr Acker Bilk )


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: melodies (song is not the right word), well known music without words, artist can be repeated. Songs without words, instrumentals.

Think hard, you can do it.

1) Conquest of paradise (Vangelis )
2) Peaches en Regalia (Frank Zappa)
3) Strangers on the shore( Mr Acker Bilk )
4) Samba pa ti (Santana)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: melodies (song is not the right word), well known music without words, artist can be repeated. Songs without words, instrumentals.

Think hard, you can do it.

1) Conquest of paradise (Vangelis )
2) Peaches en Regalia (Frank Zappa)
3) Strangers on the shore( Mr Acker Bilk )
4) Samba pa ti (Santana)
5) Apache (The Shadows )


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: melodies (song is not the right word), well known music without words, artist can be repeated. Songs without words, instrumentals.

Think hard, you can do it.

1) Conquest of paradise (Vangelis )
2) Peaches en Regalia (Frank Zappa)
3) Strangers on the shore( Mr Acker Bilk )
4) Samba pa ti (Santana)
5) Apache (The Shadows )
6) Albatross (Fleetwood Mac)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: melodies (song is not the right word), well known music without words, artist can be repeated. Songs without words, instrumentals.

Think hard, you can do it.

1) Conquest of paradise (Vangelis )
2) Peaches en Regalia (Frank Zappa)
3) Strangers on the shore( Mr Acker Bilk )
4) Samba pa ti (Santana)
5) Apache (The Shadows )
6) Albatross (Fleetwood Mac)
7) Red river rock (Johnny & The Hurricanes)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: melodies (song is not the right word), well known music without words, artist can be repeated. Songs without words, instrumentals.

Think hard, you can do it.

1) Conquest of paradise (Vangelis )
2) Peaches en Regalia (Frank Zappa)
3) Strangers on the shore( Mr Acker Bilk )
4) Samba pa ti (Santana)
5) Apache (The Shadows )
6) Albatross (Fleetwood Mac)
7) Red river rock (Johnny & The Hurricanes)
8) Surfing With The Alien (Joe Satriani)


----------



## Art Rock

I see the disturbing posts have been deleted, thanks admins/mods!


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: melodies (song is not the right word), well known music without words, artist can be repeated. Songs without words, instrumentals.

Think hard, you can do it.

1) Conquest of paradise (Vangelis )
2) Peaches en Regalia (Frank Zappa)
3) Strangers on the shore( Mr Acker Bilk )
4) Samba pa ti (Santana)
5) Apache (The Shadows )
6) Albatross (Fleetwood Mac)
7) Red river rock (Johnny & The Hurricanes)
8) Surfing With The Alien (Joe Satriani)
9) Sleepy shores (Johnny Pearson)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: melodies (song is not the right word), well known music without words, artist can be repeated. Songs without words, instrumentals.

Think hard, you can do it.

1) Conquest of paradise (Vangelis )
2) Peaches en Regalia (Frank Zappa)
3) Strangers on the shore( Mr Acker Bilk )
4) Samba pa ti (Santana)
5) Apache (The Shadows )
6) Albatross (Fleetwood Mac)
7) Red river rock (Johnny & The Hurricanes)
8) Surfing With The Alien (Joe Satriani)
9) Sleepy shores (Johnny Pearson)
10)The 5th of The fifth ( Ekseption) I has this one expected from Art Rock 

New theme for grabs


----------



## Art Rock

I don't like the Ekseption track...

By the way, please pay attention to the number of times you post within a theme. The request (not a rule) is to limit it at three maximum, you have been posting 4-5 times for several subjects recently.


----------



## Duncan

Duncan said:


> It might be best at this point to just *pause the game until the word "Banned" appears under Onslow's name...*


The word "Banned" now appears under Onslow's name...

You may now resume your regularly scheduled programming...

Adieu...


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: anything a child can play with

1) Kites (Simon Dupree and the Big Sound)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: anything a child can play with

1) Kites (Simon Dupree and the Big Sound)
2) Toys In The Attic ( Aerosmith)


----------



## Starving Wolf

We've done a similar theme already. Here are the songs that should be disqualified.

_1) Yo-Yo (Osmonds)
2) Red Rubber Ball (The Cyrkle)
3) 99 Luftballons (Nena)
4) Ride My Seesaw (Moody Blues)
5) Dumptruck (Blind Melon)
6) Like Toy Soldiers( Eminem)
7) Rubber Ball (Bobby Vee)
8) Rocking Horse (The Allman Brothers Band)
9) I'm Your Puppet( James & Bobby Purify)
10) Toys In the Attic (Aerosmith)_


----------



## Art Rock

Good catch. I did do a thread search but could not find it.


----------



## Art Rock

Theme cancelled (I had four candidates, but three of them are on the disqualified list).

Anybody can start a new theme.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs featuring choirs.

1) If I had words ( Scott Fitzgerald and Yvonne Keeley)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs featuring choirs.

1) If I had words ( Scott Fitzgerald and Yvonne Keeley)
2) Harmony (Ray Conniff Singers)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: songs featuring choirs.

1) If I had words ( Scott Fitzgerald and Yvonne Keeley)
2) You Can't Always Get What You Want (The Rolling Stones)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs featuring choirs. ( corrected list )

1) If I had words ( Scott Fitzgerald and Yvonne Keeley)
2) Harmony (Ray Conniff Singers)
3) You Can't Always Get What You Want (The Rolling Stones)


----------



## senza sordino

New theme: songs featuring choirs. ( corrected list )

1) If I had words ( Scott Fitzgerald and Yvonne Keeley)
2) Harmony (Ray Conniff Singers)
3) You Can't Always Get What You Want (The Rolling Stones)
4) I Still Haven't Found What I'm Looking For (U2) (their own remake version from Rattle and Hum)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs featuring choirs. 

1) If I had words ( Scott Fitzgerald and Yvonne Keeley)
2) Harmony (Ray Conniff Singers)
3) You Can't Always Get What You Want (The Rolling Stones)
4) I Still Haven't Found What I'm Looking For (U2) (their own remake version from Rattle and Hum)
5) Another brick in the wall (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs featuring choirs. 

1) If I had words ( Scott Fitzgerald and Yvonne Keeley)
2) Harmony (Ray Conniff Singers)
3) You Can't Always Get What You Want (The Rolling Stones)
4) I Still Haven't Found What I'm Looking For (U2) (their own remake version from Rattle and Hum)
5) Another brick in the wall (Pink Floyd)
6) Fire On High (ELO)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs featuring choirs.

1) If I had words ( Scott Fitzgerald and Yvonne Keeley)
2) Harmony (Ray Conniff Singers)
3) You Can't Always Get What You Want (The Rolling Stones)
4) I Still Haven't Found What I'm Looking For (U2) (their own remake version from Rattle and Hum)
5) Another brick in the wall (Pink Floyd)
6) Fire On High (ELO)
7) I have a dream (ABBA)



I like ABBA a lot, but this is one of the few singles I can't stand.


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs featuring choirs.

1) If I had words ( Scott Fitzgerald and Yvonne Keeley)
2) Harmony (Ray Conniff Singers)
3) You Can't Always Get What You Want (The Rolling Stones)
4) I Still Haven't Found What I'm Looking For (U2) (their own remake version from Rattle and Hum)
5) Another brick in the wall (Pink Floyd)
6) Fire On High (ELO)
7) I have a dream (ABBA)
8) Like A Prayer (Madonna)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: songs featuring choirs.

1) If I had words ( Scott Fitzgerald and Yvonne Keeley)
2) Harmony (Ray Conniff Singers)
3) You Can't Always Get What You Want (The Rolling Stones)
4) I Still Haven't Found What I'm Looking For (U2) (their own remake version from Rattle and Hum)
5) Another brick in the wall (Pink Floyd)
6) Fire On High (ELO)
7) I have a dream (ABBA)
8) Like A Prayer (Madonna)
9) We Are Not Helpless (Stephen Stills)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs featuring choirs.

1) If I had words ( Scott Fitzgerald and Yvonne Keeley)
2) Harmony (Ray Conniff Singers)
3) You Can't Always Get What You Want (The Rolling Stones)
4) I Still Haven't Found What I'm Looking For (U2) (their own remake version from Rattle and Hum)
5) Another brick in the wall (Pink Floyd)
6) Fire On High (ELO)
7) I have a dream (ABBA)
8) Like A Prayer (Madonna)
9) We Are Not Helpless (Stephen Stills)
10) Amish Paradise (Weird Al Yankovic)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Someone else can choose the next theme.


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Underwater

1) 1983... (A Merman I Should Turn to Be) (The Jimi Hendrix Experience)


----------



## Bulldog

Theme: Underwater

1) 1983... (A Merman I Should Turn to Be) (The Jimi Hendrix Experience)
2) Octopus’s Garden (The Beatles)


----------



## Art Rock

We've played two similar themes, and this one is particularly relevant:

New theme - animals you can find in the sea, but no fish....

_1) I am the walrus (Beatles)
2) The Dream of the Dolphin ( Enigma )
3) Don't Kill The Whale (Yes)
4) Christmas Seals Public Service Announcement (Frank Sinatra )
5) The dream of the blue turtles (Sting)
6) Dolphin Story (Claudia Schmidt)
7) Octopus's Garden (Beatles)
8) Celia of the seals (Donovan)
9) Jellyfish (String Cheese Incident)
10) Lullaby From the Great Mother Whale For the Baby Seal Pups (Paul Winter)

and from the other one:

1) Barracuda (Heart)
_

Let's not use these, OK?


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Underwater
Disqualified songs in post 5615

1) 1983... (A Merman I Should Turn to Be) (The Jimi Hendrix Experience)
2) Yellow submarine (Beatles)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Underwater
Disqualified songs in post 5615

1) 1983... (A Merman I Should Turn to Be) (The Jimi Hendrix Experience)
2) Yellow submarine (Beatles)
3) Drowned (Who)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Underwater
Disqualified songs in post 5615

1) 1983... (A Merman I Should Turn to Be) (The Jimi Hendrix Experience)
2) Yellow submarine (Beatles)
3) Drowned (Who)
4) That sinking feeling (The The)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Underwater
Disqualified songs in post 5615

1) 1983... (A Merman I Should Turn to Be) (The Jimi Hendrix Experience)
2) Yellow submarine (Beatles)
3) Drowned (Who)
4) That sinking feeling (The The)
5) Atlantis (Donovan)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Underwater
Disqualified songs in post 5615

1) 1983... (A Merman I Should Turn to Be) (The Jimi Hendrix Experience)
2) Yellow Submarine (Beatles)
3) Drowned (Who)
4) That Sinking Feeling (The The)
5) Atlantis (Donovan)
6) Drowning on Dry Land (Albert King)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Underwater
Disqualified songs in post 5615

1) 1983... (A Merman I Should Turn to Be) (The Jimi Hendrix Experience)
2) Yellow Submarine (Beatles)
3) Drowned (Who)
4) That Sinking Feeling (The The)
5) Atlantis (Donovan)
6) Drowning on Dry Land (Albert King)
7) Under ice (Kate Bush)


----------



## Common Listener

Theme: Underwater
Disqualified songs in post 5615

1) 1983... (A Merman I Should Turn to Be) (The Jimi Hendrix Experience)
2) Yellow Submarine (Beatles)
3) Drowned (Who)
4) That Sinking Feeling (The The)
5) Atlantis (Donovan)
6) Drowning on Dry Land (Albert King)
7) Under ice (Kate Bush)
8) Underwater (Mary's Danish)


----------



## Common Listener

BTW, what do people think about chattering more during these posts. Like to say, Mary's Danish was a criminally neglected band and here's the song: "Underwater." 

Or maybe not - I dunno; just a thought.


----------



## pianozach

Common Listener said:


> BTW, what do people think about chattering more during these posts. Like to say, Mary's Danish was a criminally neglected band and here's the song: "Underwater."
> 
> Or maybe not - I dunno; just a thought.


I like it. Sometimes some Fun Fact about the song or artist is nice. I've occasionally done this, or linked a video.


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Underwater
Disqualified songs in post 5615

1) 1983... (A Merman I Should Turn to Be) (The Jimi Hendrix Experience)
2) Yellow Submarine (Beatles)
3) Drowned (Who)
4) That Sinking Feeling (The The)
5) Atlantis (Donovan)
6) Drowning on Dry Land (Albert King)
7) Under ice (Kate Bush)
8) Underwater (Mary's Danish)
9) Under The Sea (Samuel E Wright)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Underwater
Disqualified songs in post 5615

1) 1983... (A Merman I Should Turn to Be) (The Jimi Hendrix Experience)
2) Yellow Submarine (Beatles)
3) Drowned (Who)
4) That Sinking Feeling (The The)
5) Atlantis (Donovan)
6) Drowning on Dry Land (Albert King)
7) Under ice (Kate Bush)
8) Underwater (Mary's Danish)
9) Under The Sea (Samuel E Wright)
10)Breathing Underwater ( Emeli Sandé)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs inspired by dreams

1)In Dreams ( Roy Orbison)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs inspired by dreams

1)In Dreams ( Roy Orbison)
2) Dreamweaver (Gary Wright)


----------



## Common Listener

New theme: songs inspired by dreams

1)In Dreams ( Roy Orbison)
2) Dreamweaver (Gary Wright)
3) Sweet Dreams (Are Made of This) (Eurythmics)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs inspired by dreams

1)In Dreams ( Roy Orbison)
2) Dreamweaver (Gary Wright)
3) Sweet Dreams (Are Made of This) (Eurythmics)
4)#9 Dream (John Lennon)


----------



## Common Listener

New theme: songs inspired by dreams

1)In Dreams ( Roy Orbison)
2) Dreamweaver (Gary Wright)
3) Sweet Dreams (Are Made of This) (Eurythmics)
4)#9 Dream (John Lennon)
5) Dream Evil (Dio)


----------



## pianozach

. . . . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## Open Book

New theme: songs inspired by dreams

1)In Dreams ( Roy Orbison)
2) Dreamweaver (Gary Wright)
3) Sweet Dreams (Are Made of This) (Eurythmics)
4)#9 Dream (John Lennon)
5) Dream Evil (Dio)
6) Feelin' Alright? (Traffic/Joe Cocker)
7) All I Have To Do Is Dream (The Everly Brothers)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: songs inspired by dreams

1)In Dreams ( Roy Orbison)
2) Dreamweaver (Gary Wright)
3) Sweet Dreams (Are Made of This) (Eurythmics)
4)#9 Dream (John Lennon)
5) Dream Evil (Dio)
6) All I Have To Do Is Dream (The Everly Brothers)
7) Dreaming (The Cosmic Rays)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: songs inspired by dreams

1) In Dreams (Roy Orbison)
2) Dreamweaver (Gary Wright)
3) Sweet Dreams (Are Made of This) (Eurythmics)
4) #9 Dream (John Lennon)
5) Dream Evil (Dio)
6) All I Have To Do Is Dream (The Everly Brothers)
7) Dreaming (The Cosmic Rays)
8) Feelin' Alright? (Traffic/Joe Cocker)

_"Seems I've got to have a change of scene
'Cause every night I have the strangest dreams"_​


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: songs inspired by dreams

1) In Dreams (Roy Orbison)
2) Dreamweaver (Gary Wright)
3) Sweet Dreams (Are Made of This) (Eurythmics)
4) #9 Dream (John Lennon)
5) Dream Evil (Dio)
6) All I Have To Do Is Dream (The Everly Brothers)
7) Dreaming (The Cosmic Rays)
8) Feelin' Alright? (Traffic/Joe Cocker)
9) These Dreams (Heart)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs inspired by dreams

1) In Dreams (Roy Orbison)
2) Dreamweaver (Gary Wright)
3) Sweet Dreams (Are Made of This) (Eurythmics)
4) #9 Dream (John Lennon)
5) Dream Evil (Dio)
6) All I Have To Do Is Dream (The Everly Brothers)
7) Dreaming (The Cosmic Rays)
8) Feelin' Alright? (Traffic/Joe Cocker)
9) These Dreams (Heart)
10) I have a dream ( ABBA)


----------



## Starving Wolf

I guess it's too late to say that we already did themes of dream, bedtime and sleep, and that a number of these songs were on those lists. Oh well, time for sleep and dreams.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs that start with vocals

1)Hey Jude (The Beatles)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: songs that start with vocals

1)Hey Jude (The Beatles)
2) Road to Nowhere (Talking Heads)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: songs that start with vocals

1) Hey Jude (The Beatles)
2) Road to Nowhere (Talking Heads)
3) Nowhere Man (The Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs that start with vocals

1) Hey Jude (The Beatles)
2) Road to Nowhere (Talking Heads)
3) Nowhere Man (The Beatles)
4) Be-Bop-a-Lula (Gene Vincent & His Blue Caps)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs that start with vocals

1) Hey Jude (The Beatles)
2) Road to Nowhere (Talking Heads)
3) Nowhere Man (The Beatles)
4) Be-Bop-a-Lula (Gene Vincent & His Blue Caps)
5) Dancing with the moonlit knight (Genesis)

Fun fact (I like that idea): this is one of my favourite songs, you can find it on the excellent album _Selling England by the pound_. The lyrics are very clever in the way they refer indirectly to supermarket chains. And it is my hand washing song: I sing the opening lines while washing my hands to ensure it takes at least 20 seconds.
Video.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: songs that start with vocals

1) Hey Jude (The Beatles)
2) Road to Nowhere (Talking Heads)
3) Nowhere Man (The Beatles)
4) Be-Bop-a-Lula (Gene Vincent & His Blue Caps)
5) Dancing with the moonlit knight (Genesis)
6) Love To Love You Baby (Donna Summer)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: songs that start with vocals

1) Hey Jude (The Beatles)
2) Road to Nowhere (Talking Heads)
3) Nowhere Man (The Beatles)
4) Be-Bop-a-Lula (Gene Vincent & His Blue Caps)
5) Dancing with the moonlit knight (Genesis)
6) Love To Love You Baby (Donna Summer)
7) Carry On Wayward Son (Kansas)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs that start with vocals

1) Hey Jude (The Beatles)
2) Road to Nowhere (Talking Heads)
3) Nowhere Man (The Beatles)
4) Be-Bop-a-Lula (Gene Vincent & His Blue Caps)
5) Dancing with the moonlit knight (Genesis)
6) Love To Love You Baby (Donna Summer)
7) Carry On Wayward Son (Kansas)
8) One step beyond (Madness)


----------



## Rogerx

Thanks for the clarification


----------



## Art Rock

I don't know what version you're thinking of, but the one I know (the regular one) starts with voices accompanied by guitars (in fact guitars start before the voices).

EDIT: I assumed we were playing a game where voices unaccompanied started the song.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs that start with vocals

1) Hey Jude (The Beatles)
2) Road to Nowhere (Talking Heads)
3) Nowhere Man (The Beatles)
4) Be-Bop-a-Lula (Gene Vincent & His Blue Caps)
5) Dancing with the moonlit knight (Genesis)
6) Love To Love You Baby (Donna Summer)
7) Carry On Wayward Son (Kansas)
8) One step beyond (Madness)
9) You Give Love A Bad Name ( Bon Jovi)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: songs that start with vocals

1) Hey Jude (The Beatles)
2) Road to Nowhere (Talking Heads)
3) Nowhere Man (The Beatles)
4) Be-Bop-a-Lula (Gene Vincent & His Blue Caps)
5) Dancing with the moonlit knight (Genesis)
6) Love To Love You Baby (Donna Summer)
7) Carry On Wayward Son (Kansas)
8) One step beyond (Madness)
9) You Give Love A Bad Name ( Bon Jovi)
10) Twist (Korn)


----------



## Rogerx

Art Rock, can we please make some "rule " that no 10 comes up with a new thread.
Not written in stone bust some kind of common courtesy?


----------



## Art Rock

We have one. After 30 minutes anybody can start a new game.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Sorry! How about new theme = SORRY

1) Sorry Seems To Be the Hardest Word (Elton John)


----------



## Art Rock

Reminder to all:



> Background and basics:
> 
> I saw this one elsewhere, and it is very popular. Someone posts a subject, and the first fitting song. The next one posts song #2 that meets the theme, and so on until #10. The poster who adds #10 gets to choose the new subject (and the first song) - if he/she does not post a new theme within 30 minutes, anyone else can start the new theme.
> 
> Example:
> 
> Theme starter:
> 
> Theme = money
> 1. Money (Pink Floyd)
> 
> Next poster:
> 
> Theme = money
> 1. Money (Pink Floyd)
> 2. There goes a tenner (Kate Bush)
> 
> and so on....
> 
> What makes a good theme?
> 
> A theme is suitable if it is not too easy or too difficult. "Songs about love" is no challenge at all, "Songs with titles starting with an X" is too much of a challenge. A good guideline for the theme starter is that he/she can come up with 3-5 songs that fit the theme. A suitable theme should also not require googling to find songs. For instance, songs that made #1 in the USA in 1979 is not a good theme.
> 
> A theme you come up with may have been played before (the 'search thread' button can help you check for that). If you think it is worthwhile playing it again, please state clearly that it is a repeat game (preferably with link) and that the original playlist is now not allowed. If others spot a repeated theme, they can also state that while the game is on.
> 
> Finally, try to define the theme in a comprehensive yet clear way.
> 
> What do players have to look for?
> 
> 1. Make sure you have understood the theme and that your song fits the theme. Feel free to state why it fits the theme if it is not evident, or to say something about the song. Please copy the theme description on top of every post.
> 2. Only songs in English or instrumentals with English titles can be used (this rule is suspended at the moment).
> 3. The same song cannot be used twice in one theme, even if it is by different performers.
> 4. Do not post twice in a row. Although not a rule, try not to post more than 3 times in total for a theme to give others a chance as well.
> 5. Please check whether the song posted before you really fits the theme and/or the rules.
> 6. Any player can challenge whether a song fits the theme and/or the rules. If it is clearly not fitting or not allowed, please remove it from the playlist before continuing.
> 
> About googling
> 
> It is not encouraged (to say the least) to google for songs fitting the subject. It's fine to look up lyrics of a song that you think would fit, or to confirm for instance the person or act who sang the song you're thinking of, but let's stop at that. Play fair please.


----------



## Rogerx

Sorry! How about new theme = SORRY

1) Sorry Seems To Be the Hardest Word (Elton John)
2) I'm Sorry ( Brenda Lee)


----------



## Art Rock

We've done this pretty recently:

_1) Who's Sorry Now (Connie Francis)
2) Sorry seems to be the hardest word (Elton John)
3) I'm Sorry For Myself (Artie Shaw Orchestra)
4) Suicide's an Alternative/You'll Be Sorry (Suicidal Tendencies)
5) You're Not Sorry (Taylor Swift)
6) Uncle Albert/Admiral Halsey (Paul and Linda McCartney)
7) So. Central Rain (I'm Sorry) ( R.E.M.)
8) Sorry I'm a lady (Baccara)
9) Don't Love You No More (I'm Sorry)( by Craig David)
10) A gentleman's excuse me (Fish)
_


----------



## Art Rock

Corrected board with original #1 removed.



Sorry! How about new theme = SORRY
Disqualified songs in post 5656.

1) I'm Sorry ( Brenda Lee)


----------



## Art Rock

Let's give this some time - personally, I'm out of ideas for this theme.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Sorry! How about new theme = SORRY
Disqualified songs in post 5656.

1) I'm Sorry ( Brenda Lee)
2) Charva (Zappa) 
...
Charva, my darling
The only love I had
I hope you will forgive me dear
For punching out your dad...


----------



## Art Rock

Sorry! How about new theme = SORRY
Disqualified songs in post 5656.

1) I'm Sorry ( Brenda Lee)
2) Charva (Zappa)
3) Hard to day I'm sorry (Chicago)



Remembered one from my teenage years.


----------



## Rogerx

Sorry! How about new theme = SORRY
Disqualified songs in post 5656.

1) I'm Sorry ( Brenda Lee)
2) Charva (Zappa)
3) Hard to day I'm sorry (Chicago)
4) Sorry ( Justin Bieber)


----------



## Art Rock

........ already corrected .............


----------



## Open Book

Sorry! How about new theme = SORRY
Disqualified songs in post 5656.

1) I'm Sorry ( Brenda Lee)
2) Charva (Zappa)
3) Hard to day I'm sorry (Chicago)
4) Sorry ( Justin Bieber)
5) Sorry (The English Beat)


----------



## pianozach

Sorry! How about new theme = SORRY
Disqualified songs in post 5656.

1) I'm Sorry ( Brenda Lee)
2) Charva (Zappa)
3) Hard to day I'm sorry (Chicago)
4) Sorry ( Justin Bieber)
5) Sorry (The English Beat)
6) Apology To a Cow [fr. Batboy, the Musical] (Laurence O'Keefe)






_I played in the pit band for this show, and later directed/musical directed a production.

I think, musically, it falls within the Prog Rock genre, and all of the five pit band parts are mind-numbingly difficult, with constantly changing metres and time signatures, as well as keyboard patches and guitar sounds.

There is a rumor that the composer loved to come to the performances of the original production just to laugh at the musicians constantly struggling with the material._


----------



## Art Rock

Sorry! How about new theme = SORRY
Disqualified songs in post 5656.

1) I'm Sorry ( Brenda Lee)
2) Charva (Zappa)
3) Hard to day I'm sorry (Chicago)
4) Sorry ( Justin Bieber)
5) Sorry (The English Beat)
6) Apology To a Cow [fr. Batboy, the Musical] (Laurence O'Keefe)
7) Please forgive me (Bryan Adams)


----------



## Open Book

Sorry! How about new theme = SORRY
Disqualified songs in post 5656.

1) I'm Sorry ( Brenda Lee)
2) Charva (Zappa)
3) Hard to day I'm sorry (Chicago)
4) Sorry ( Justin Bieber)
5) Sorry (The English Beat)
6) Apology To a Cow [fr. Batboy, the Musical] (Laurence O'Keefe)
7) Please forgive me (Bryan Adams)
8) All Apologies (Nirvana)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Sorry! How about new theme = SORRY
Disqualified songs in post 5656.

1) I'm Sorry ( Brenda Lee)
2) Charva (Zappa)
3) Hard to day I'm sorry (Chicago)
4) Sorry ( Justin Bieber)
5) Sorry (The English Beat)
6) Apology To a Cow [fr. Batboy, the Musical] (Laurence O'Keefe)
7) Please forgive me (Bryan Adams)
8) All Apologies (Nirvana)
9) I Want You Back (Jackson 5)


----------



## Rogerx

Sorry! How about new theme = SORRY
Disqualified songs in post 5656.

1) I'm Sorry ( Brenda Lee)
2) Charva (Zappa)
3) Hard to day I'm sorry (Chicago)
4) Sorry ( Justin Bieber)
5) Sorry (The English Beat)
6) Apology To a Cow [fr. Batboy, the Musical] (Laurence O'Keefe)
7) Please forgive me (Bryan Adams)
8) All Apologies (Nirvana)
9) I Want You Back (Jackson 5)
10) Almost Sorry - Scissor Sisters


----------



## Rogerx

New theme, anything to do with make up


1) Lipstick on your color ( Connie Francis)


----------



## Open Book

........................................


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme, anything to do with make up


1) Lipstick on your color ( Connie Francis)
2,) Eleanor Rigby (Beatles)

"Wearing a face that she keeps in a jar by the door"


----------



## Open Book

New theme, anything to do with make up


1) Lipstick on your collar ( Connie Francis)
2,) Eleanor Rigby (Beatles)
3) Jason and the Argonauts (XTC)

"I was in a land where men force women to hide their facial features,
And here in the west it's just the same but they're using make-up veils."


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme, anything to do with make up


1) Lipstick on your collar ( Connie Francis)
2,) Eleanor Rigby (Beatles)
3) Jason and the Argonauts (XTC)
4) Break Up To Make Up (Stylistics)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme, anything to do with make up


1) Lipstick on your collar ( Connie Francis)
2,) Eleanor Rigby (Beatles)
3) Jason and the Argonauts (XTC)
4) Break Up To Make Up (Stylistics)
5) Lipstick Vogue (Elvis Costello)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme, anything to do with make up


1) Lipstick on your collar ( Connie Francis)
2,) Eleanor Rigby (Beatles)
3) Jason and the Argonauts (XTC)
4) Break Up To Make Up (Stylistics)
5) Lipstick Vogue (Elvis Costello)
6) Make Up Bag ( The-Dream)


----------



## Open Book

New theme, anything to do with make up


1) Lipstick on your collar ( Connie Francis)
2,) Eleanor Rigby (Beatles)
3) Jason and the Argonauts (XTC)
4) Break Up To Make Up (Stylistics)
5) Lipstick Vogue (Elvis Costello)
6) Make Up Bag ( The-Dream)
7) Little Mascara (The Replacements)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme, anything to do with make up


1) Lipstick on your collar ( Connie Francis)
2,) Eleanor Rigby (Beatles)
3) Jason and the Argonauts (XTC)
4) Break Up To Make Up (Stylistics)
5) Lipstick Vogue (Elvis Costello)
6) Make Up Bag ( The-Dream)
7) Little Mascara (The Replacements)
8) Freakshow (Ani Difranco)

"And then the clowns will take off their makeup"


----------



## Rogerx

New theme, anything to do with make up


1) Lipstick on your collar ( Connie Francis)
2,) Eleanor Rigby (Beatles)
3) Jason and the Argonauts (XTC)
4) Break Up To Make Up (Stylistics)
5) Lipstick Vogue (Elvis Costello)
6) Make Up Bag ( The-Dream)
7) Little Mascara (The Replacements)
8) Freakshow (Ani Difranco)
9) Red Lipstick ( Rihanna)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme, anything to do with make up

1) Lipstick on your collar ( Connie Francis)
2,) Eleanor Rigby (Beatles)
3) Jason and the Argonauts (XTC)
4) Break Up To Make Up (Stylistics)
5) Lipstick Vogue (Elvis Costello)
6) Make Up Bag ( The-Dream)
7) Little Mascara (The Replacements)
8) Freakshow (Ani Difranco)
9) Red Lipstick ( Rihanna)
10) I say a little prayer for you (Aretha Franklin)

_The moment I wake up
Before I put on my makeup
I say a little prayer for you
_

Anyone can start a new theme (but please use the search thread button).


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Secret/Secrets

1) A Saucerful of Secrets (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Secret/Secrets

1) A Saucerful of Secrets (Pink Floyd)
2) The secrets that you keep (Mud)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Secret/Secrets

1) A Saucerful of Secrets (Pink Floyd)
2) The secrets that you keep (Mud)
3) Listen, Do You Want to Know a Secret ( The beatles)


----------



## Art Rock

Intermezzo anecdote: I was brushing my teeth yesterday evening before going to sleep, when I suddenly remembered a "sorry" song we had not used. I was tempted to go back downstairs to the laptop and post it, but in the end decided that was going too far. The song is "Sorry Suzanne" by the Hollies, which I now have stuck in my head. And hopefully it gets stuck in yours too after reading this. :devil:


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Secret/Secrets

1) A Saucerful of Secrets (Pink Floyd)
2) The secrets that you keep (Mud)
3) Listen, Do You Want to Know a Secret ( The beatles)
4) Secret world (Peter Gabriel)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Secret/Secrets

1) A Saucerful of Secrets (Pink Floyd)
2) The secrets that you keep (Mud)
3) Listen, Do You Want to Know a Secret ( The beatles)
4) Secret world (Peter Gabriel) 
5) Secrets from the Underground (The Offspring)


----------



## Bulldog

Theme: Secret/Secrets

1) A Saucerful of Secrets (Pink Floyd)
2) The secrets that you keep (Mud)
3) Listen, Do You Want to Know a Secret ( The beatles)
4) Secret world (Peter Gabriel) 
5) Secrets from the Underground (The Offspring)
6) Secret Agent Man (Johnny Rivers)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme: Secret/Secrets

1) A Saucerful of Secrets (Pink Floyd)
2) The secrets that you keep (Mud)
3) Listen, Do You Want to Know a Secret ( The beatles)
4) Secret world (Peter Gabriel) 
5) Secrets from the Underground (The Offspring)
6) Secret Agent Man (Johnny Rivers)
7) Secret Loser (Ozzy)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Secret/Secrets

1) A Saucerful of Secrets (Pink Floyd)
2) The secrets that you keep (Mud)
3) Listen, Do You Want to Know a Secret ( The beatles)
4) Secret world (Peter Gabriel)
5) Secrets from the Underground (The Offspring)
6) Secret Agent Man (Johnny Rivers)
7) Secret Loser (Ozzy)
8) It's No Secret ( Jefferson Airplane)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Secret/Secrets

1) A Saucerful of Secrets (Pink Floyd)
2) The secrets that you keep (Mud)
3) Listen, Do You Want to Know a Secret ( The beatles)
4) Secret world (Peter Gabriel)
5) Secrets from the Underground (The Offspring)
6) Secret Agent Man (Johnny Rivers)
7) Secret Loser (Ozzy)
8) It's No Secret ( Jefferson Airplane)
9) Talking in your sleep (Romantics)

_You tell me that you want me
You tell me that you need me
You tell me that you love me
And I know that I'm right
Cuz I hear it in the night
I hear the secrets that you keep
When you're talking in your sleep
_


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Secret/Secrets

1) A Saucerful of Secrets (Pink Floyd)
2) The secrets that you keep (Mud)
3) Listen, Do You Want to Know a Secret ( The beatles)
4) Secret world (Peter Gabriel)
5) Secrets from the Underground (The Offspring)
6) Secret Agent Man (Johnny Rivers)
7) Secret Loser (Ozzy)
8) It's No Secret ( Jefferson Airplane)
9) Talking in your sleep (Romantics)
10 Angie Baby (Helen Reddy)

_The headlines read that a boy disappeared
And everyone thinks he died
Except a crazy girl with a secret lover who
Keeps her satisfied
_


----------



## Starving Wolf

Anyone can start the next theme, but please Search Thread first.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Anything to do with the island of Ireland.....
Artists being from the island is not sufficient.

1) Give Ireland back to the Irish (Paul McCartney)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Anything to do with the island of Ireland.....
Artists being from the island is not sufficient.

1) Give Ireland back to the Irish (Paul McCartney)
2) Molly Malone (Sinead O'Connor)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: Anything to do with the island of Ireland.....
Artists being from the island is not sufficient.

1) Give Ireland back to the Irish (Paul McCartney)
2) Molly Malone (Sinead O'Connor)
3) Sunday Bloody Sunday (U2)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: Anything to do with the island of Ireland.....
Artists being from the island is not sufficient.

1) Give Ireland back to the Irish (Paul McCartney)
2) Molly Malone (Sinead O'Connor)
3) Sunday Bloody Sunday (U2)
4) The Foggy Dew (Shirley Collins)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Anything to do with the island of Ireland.....
Artists being from the island is not sufficient.

1) Give Ireland back to the Irish (Paul McCartney)
2) Molly Malone (Sinead O'Connor)
3) Sunday Bloody Sunday (U2)
4) The Foggy Dew (Shirley Collins)
5) Belfast child (Simple Minds)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Anything to do with the island of Ireland.....
Artists being from the island is not sufficient.

1) Give Ireland back to the Irish (Paul McCartney)
2) Molly Malone (Sinead O'Connor)
3) Sunday Bloody Sunday (U2)
4) The Foggy Dew (Shirley Collins)
5) Belfast child (Simple Minds)
6) When Irish Eyes Are Smiling (Bing Crosby)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: Anything to do with the island of Ireland.....
Artists being from the island is not sufficient.

1) Give Ireland back to the Irish (Paul McCartney)
2) Molly Malone (Sinead O'Connor)
3) Sunday Bloody Sunday (U2)
4) The Foggy Dew (Shirley Collins)
5) Belfast child (Simple Minds)
6) When Irish Eyes Are Smiling (Bing Crosby)
7) Belfast (Elton John)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Anything to do with the island of Ireland.....
Artists being from the island is not sufficient.

1) Give Ireland back to the Irish (Paul McCartney)
2) Molly Malone (Sinead O'Connor)
3) Sunday Bloody Sunday (U2)
4) The Foggy Dew (Shirley Collins)
5) Belfast child (Simple Minds)
6) When Irish Eyes Are Smiling (Bing Crosby)
7) Belfast (Elton John)
8) Christmas In Killarney (Bing Crosby)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Anything to do with the island of Ireland.....
Artists being from the island is not sufficient.

1) Give Ireland back to the Irish (Paul McCartney)
2) Molly Malone (Sinead O'Connor)
3) Sunday Bloody Sunday (U2)
4) The Foggy Dew (Shirley Collins)
5) Belfast child (Simple Minds)
6) When Irish Eyes Are Smiling (Bing Crosby)
7) Belfast (Elton John)
8) Christmas In Killarney (Bing Crosby)
9) To Hell or the Hangman (Primordial)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Anything to do with the island of Ireland.....
Artists being from the island is not sufficient.

1) Give Ireland back to the Irish (Paul McCartney)
2) Molly Malone (Sinead O'Connor)
3) Sunday Bloody Sunday (U2)
4) The Foggy Dew (Shirley Collins)
5) Belfast child (Simple Minds)
6) When Irish Eyes Are Smiling (Bing Crosby)
7) Belfast (Elton John)
8) Christmas In Killarney (Bing Crosby)
9) To Hell or the Hangman (Primordial)
10) Too Ra Loo Ra Loo Ra (Bing Crosby)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Mexico/Mexican

1) Tijuana Taxi (Herb Alpert & The Tijuana Brass)


----------



## Art Rock

Why does To Hell or the Hangman (Primordial) meet the theme?

EDIT:
or The Foggy Dew (Shirley Collins) for that matter?


----------



## Art Rock

Meanwhile:

New theme: Mexico/Mexican

1) Tijuana Taxi (Herb Alpert & The Tijuana Brass)
2) Tequila sunrise (Eagles)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Art Rock said:


> Why does To Hell or the Hangman (Primordial) meet the theme?
> 
> EDIT:
> or The Foggy Dew (Shirley Collins) for that matter?


Primordial vocalist A.A. Nemtheanga comments: "In 1493 Walter Lynch was hanged by his own father James Lynch, Mayor of Galwayon on the West coast of Ireland for the murder of a young Spanish noblemen who was visiting the family home. He had fallen in love with a young woman by the name of Agnes in the Lynch of household and in a fit of jealous rage one night Walter took the young Spaniard's life. The story goes that an angry 'lynch mob' took to the streets and barred the way to the usual execution spot so James took his son Walter and hung him with his bare hands from the open window into the street.....he was lynched from the hanging sill. 'To Hell or the Hangman' is this story through Walters eyes, a tale of unrequited love with a murderous end. Enough drama for you? A curious and strange song for single number two from the new album, dark romanticism! so get on the dance floor..."


----------



## Art Rock

Thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## Common Listener

Meanwhile:

New theme: Mexico/Mexican

1) Tijuana Taxi (Herb Alpert & The Tijuana Brass)
2) Tequila sunrise (Eagles)
3) Mexican Radio (Wall of Voodoo)


----------



## pianozach

Art Rock said:


> Why does To Hell or the Hangman (Primordial) meet the theme?
> 
> EDIT:
> or The Foggy Dew (Shirley Collins) for that matter?


*The Foggy Dew* is one of the best-known ballads commemorating the *Easter Rebellion*, an armed insurrection in *Ireland* during Easter Week, April 1916.


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Mexico/Mexican

1) Tijuana Taxi (Herb Alpert & The Tijuana Brass)
2) Tequila sunrise (Eagles)
3) Mexican Radio (Wall of Voodoo)
4) South of the Border (Frank Sinatra)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: Mexico/Mexican

1) Tijuana Taxi (Herb Alpert & The Tijuana Brass)
2) Tequila sunrise (Eagles)
3) Mexican Radio (Wall of Voodoo)
4) South of the Border (Frank Sinatra)
5) Mexico (James Taylor)


----------



## Common Listener

New theme: Mexico/Mexican

1) Tijuana Taxi (Herb Alpert & The Tijuana Brass)
2) Tequila sunrise (Eagles)
3) Mexican Radio (Wall of Voodoo)
4) South of the Border (Frank Sinatra)
5) Mexico (James Taylor)
6) Bajo La Lune Mexicana (Concrete Blonde - or the English version, "Mexican Moon")


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: Mexico/Mexican

1) Tijuana Taxi (Herb Alpert & The Tijuana Brass)
2) Tequila sunrise (Eagles)
3) Mexican Radio (Wall of Voodoo)
4) South of the Border (Frank Sinatra)
5) Mexico (James Taylor)
6) Bajo La Lune Mexicana (Concrete Blonde - or the English version, "Mexican Moon")
7) Ride Like The Wind (Christopher Cross)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Mexico/Mexican

1) Tijuana Taxi (Herb Alpert & The Tijuana Brass)
2) Tequila sunrise (Eagles)
3) Mexican Radio (Wall of Voodoo)
4) South of the Border (Frank Sinatra)
5) Mexico (James Taylor)
6) Bajo La Lune Mexicana (Concrete Blonde - or the English version, "Mexican Moon")
7) Ride Like The Wind (Christopher Cross)
8) El Paso (Marty Robbins)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Mexico/Mexican

1) Tijuana Taxi (Herb Alpert & The Tijuana Brass)
2) Tequila sunrise (Eagles)
3) Mexican Radio (Wall of Voodoo)
4) South of the Border (Frank Sinatra)
5) Mexico (James Taylor)
6) Bajo La Lune Mexicana (Concrete Blonde - or the English version, "Mexican Moon")
7) Ride Like The Wind (Christopher Cross)
8) El Paso (Marty Robbins)
9) Mexican Americans (Cheech & Chong)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Mexico/Mexican

1) Tijuana Taxi (Herb Alpert & The Tijuana Brass)
2) Tequila sunrise (Eagles)
3) Mexican Radio (Wall of Voodoo)
4) South of the Border (Frank Sinatra)
5) Mexico (James Taylor)
6) Bajo La Lune Mexicana (Concrete Blonde - or the English version, "Mexican Moon")
7) Ride Like The Wind (Christopher Cross)
8) El Paso (Marty Robbins)
9) Mexican Americans (Cheech & Chong)
10) Tequila (Champs)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs about making, recording or playing records.

1) D.J. (David Bowie)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: songs about making, recording or playing records.

1) D.J. (David Bowie)
2) An Elpee's Worth of Tunes (Todd Rundgren)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: songs about making, recording or playing records.

1) D.J. (David Bowie)
2) An Elpee's Worth of Tunes (Todd Rundgren)
3) Big Ten Inch Record (Aerosmith)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs about making, recording or playing records.

1) D.J. (David Bowie)
2) An Elpee's Worth of Tunes (Todd Rundgren)
3) Big Ten Inch Record (Aerosmith)
4) Smoke On The Water (Deep Purple)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: songs about making, recording or playing records.

1) D.J. (David Bowie)
2) An Elpee's Worth of Tunes (Todd Rundgren)
3) Big Ten Inch Record (Aerosmith)
4) Smoke On The Water (Deep Purple)
5) Session Man (The Kinks)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs about making, recording or playing records.

1) D.J. (David Bowie)
2) An Elpee's Worth of Tunes (Todd Rundgren)
3) Big Ten Inch Record (Aerosmith)
4) Smoke On The Water (Deep Purple)
5) Session Man (The Kinks)
6)Broken Record (Little Boots)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs about making, recording or playing records.

1) D.J. (David Bowie)
2) An Elpee's Worth of Tunes (Todd Rundgren)
3) Big Ten Inch Record (Aerosmith)
4) Smoke On The Water (Deep Purple)
5) Session Man (The Kinks)
6) Broken Record (Little Boots)
7) Rapture (Blondie)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs about making, recording or playing records.

1) D.J. (David Bowie)
2) An Elpee's Worth of Tunes (Todd Rundgren)
3) Big Ten Inch Record (Aerosmith)
4) Smoke On The Water (Deep Purple)
5) Session Man (The Kinks)
6) Broken Record (Little Boots)
7) Rapture (Blondie)
8) The worst band in the world (10CC)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs about making, recording or playing records.

1) D.J. (David Bowie)
2) An Elpee's Worth of Tunes (Todd Rundgren)
3) Big Ten Inch Record (Aerosmith)
4) Smoke On The Water (Deep Purple)
5) Session Man (The Kinks)
6) Broken Record (Little Boots)
7) Rapture (Blondie)
8) The worst band in the world (10CC)
9) Heartbreak on Vinyl (Blake Lewis)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs about making, recording or playing records.

1) D.J. (David Bowie)
2) An Elpee's Worth of Tunes (Todd Rundgren)
3) Big Ten Inch Record (Aerosmith)
4) Smoke On The Water (Deep Purple)
5) Session Man (The Kinks)
6) Broken Record (Little Boots)
7) Rapture (Blondie)
8) The worst band in the world (10CC)
9) Heartbreak on Vinyl (Blake Lewis)
10) The entertainer (Billy Joel)

_You've heard my latest record
It's been on the radio
Ah, it took me years to write it
They were the best years of my life
It was a beautiful song
But it ran too long
If you're gonna have a hit
You gotta make it fit
So they cut it down to 3:05_

New theme is up for grabs. Please use the search in thread version!


----------



## Rogerx

New theme : Songs with furniture preferably in the title.

1) Empty Chairs ( Don McLean)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme : Songs with furniture preferably in the title.

1) Empty Chairs ( Don McLean)
2) Knights Of The Round Table (Monty Python)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme : Songs with furniture preferably in the title.

1) Empty Chairs ( Don McLean)
2) Knights Of The Round Table (Monty Python)
3) S-s-s-s-single bed (Fox)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme : Songs with furniture preferably in the title.

1) Empty Chairs ( Don McLean)
2) Knights Of The Round Table (Monty Python)
3) S-s-s-s-single bed (Fox)
4) Sofa No. 1 (Zappa)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme : Songs with furniture preferably in the title.

1) Empty Chairs ( Don McLean)
2) Knights Of The Round Table (Monty Python)
3) S-s-s-s-single bed (Fox)
4) Sofa No. 1 (Zappa)
5) Chest Fever (Three Dog Night)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme : Songs with furniture preferably in the title.

1) Empty Chairs ( Don McLean)
2) Knights Of The Round Table (Monty Python)
3) S-s-s-s-single bed (Fox)
4) Sofa No. 1 (Zappa)
5) Chest Fever (Three Dog Night)
6) Beds Are Burning (Midnight Oil)


----------



## Open Book

New theme : Songs with furniture preferably in the title.

1) Empty Chairs ( Don McLean)
2) Knights Of The Round Table (Monty Python)
3) S-s-s-s-single bed (Fox)
4) Sofa No. 1 (Zappa)
5) Chest Fever (Three Dog Night)
6) Beds Are Burning (Midnight Oil)
7) Lengthwise (Phish) (bed)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme : Songs with furniture preferably in the title.

1) Empty Chairs ( Don McLean)
2) Knights Of The Round Table (Monty Python)
3) S-s-s-s-single bed (Fox)
4) Sofa No. 1 (Zappa)
5) Chest Fever (Three Dog Night)
6) Beds Are Burning (Midnight Oil)
7) Lengthwise (Phish) (bed)
8) The Ballad Of John And Yoko (Beatles) (bed)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme : Songs with furniture preferably in the title.

1) Empty Chairs ( Don McLean)
2) Knights Of The Round Table (Monty Python)
3) S-s-s-s-single bed (Fox)
4) Sofa No. 1 (Zappa)
5) Chest Fever (Three Dog Night)
6) Beds Are Burning (Midnight Oil)
7) Lengthwise (Phish) (bed)
8) Sofa No. 2 (Zappa) ?? :devil:


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme : Songs with furniture preferably in the title.

1) Empty Chairs ( Don McLean)
2) Knights Of The Round Table (Monty Python)
3) S-s-s-s-single bed (Fox)
4) Sofa No. 1 (Zappa)
5) Chest Fever (Three Dog Night)
6) Beds Are Burning (Midnight Oil)
7) Lengthwise (Phish) (bed)
8) The Ballad Of John And Yoko (Beatles) (bed)
9) Sofa No. 2 (Zappa) ??

Corrected list.


----------



## pianozach

New theme : Songs with furniture preferably in the title.

1) Empty Chairs ( Don McLean)
2) Knights Of The Round Table (Monty Python)
3) S-s-s-s-single bed (Fox)
4) Sofa No. 1 (Zappa)
5) Chest Fever (Three Dog Night)
6) Beds Are Burning (Midnight Oil)
7) Lengthwise (Phish) (bed)
8) The Ballad Of John And Yoko (Beatles) (bed)
9) Sofa No. 2 (Zappa) 
10) The Couch (Alanis Morissette)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Title contains the word "number"

1) Number 1 Lowest Common Denominator (Todd Rundgren)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Title contains the word "number"

1) Number 1 Lowest Common Denominator (Todd Rundgren)
2) Be my number two (Joe Jackson)


----------



## Bulldog

Theme: Title contains the word "number"

1) Number 1 Lowest Common Denominator (Todd Rundgren)
2) Be my number two (Joe Jackson)
3) Love Potion Number 9 (The Searchers)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Title contains the word "number"

1) Number 1 Lowest Common Denominator (Todd Rundgren)
2) Be my number two (Joe Jackson)
3) Love Potion Number 9 (The Searchers)
4) Don't Lose My Number (Phil Collins)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Title contains the word "number"

1) Number 1 Lowest Common Denominator (Todd Rundgren)
2) Be my number two (Joe Jackson)
3) Love Potion Number 9 (The Searchers)
4) Don't Lose My Number (Phil Collins)
5) Lucky number (Lene Lovich)

Ah, the eighties.... 






EDIT: apparently it's from 1979 though....


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Title contains the word "number"

1) Number 1 Lowest Common Denominator (Todd Rundgren)
2) Be my number two (Joe Jackson)
3) Love Potion Number 9 (The Searchers)
4) Don't Lose My Number (Phil Collins)
5) Lucky number (Lene Lovich)
6) You Know My Name (Look Up The Number) (Beatles)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: Title contains the word "number"

1) Number 1 Lowest Common Denominator (Todd Rundgren)
2) Be my number two (Joe Jackson)
3) Love Potion Number 9 (The Searchers)
4) Don't Lose My Number (Phil Collins)
5) Lucky number (Lene Lovich)
6) You Know My Name (Look Up The Number) (Beatles)
7) Rikki Don't Lose That Number (Steely Dan)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme: Title contains the word "number"

1) Number 1 Lowest Common Denominator (Todd Rundgren)
2) Be my number two (Joe Jackson)
3) Love Potion Number 9 (The Searchers)
4) Don't Lose My Number (Phil Collins)
5) Lucky number (Lene Lovich)
6) You Know My Name (Look Up The Number) (Beatles)
7) Rikki Don't Lose That Number (Steely Dan)
8) The Number of the Beast (Iron Maiden)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Title contains the word "number"

1) Number 1 Lowest Common Denominator (Todd Rundgren)
2) Be my number two (Joe Jackson)
3) Love Potion Number 9 (The Searchers)
4) Don't Lose My Number (Phil Collins)
5) Lucky number (Lene Lovich)
6) You Know My Name (Look Up The Number) (Beatles)
7) Rikki Don't Lose That Number (Steely Dan)
8) The Number of the Beast (Iron Maiden)
9) Conjuring the Number 7 (Mannheim Steamroller)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Title contains the word "number"

1) Number 1 Lowest Common Denominator (Todd Rundgren)
2) Be my number two (Joe Jackson)
3) Love Potion Number 9 (The Searchers)
4) Don't Lose My Number (Phil Collins)
5) Lucky number (Lene Lovich)
6) You Know My Name (Look Up The Number) (Beatles)
7) Rikki Don't Lose That Number (Steely Dan)
8) The Number of the Beast (Iron Maiden)
9) Conjuring the Number 7 (Mannheim Steamroller)
10) Backwards Down The Number Line (Phish)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: shoes

1) Those Shoes (Eagles)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: shoes

1) Those Shoes (Eagles)
2) These Boots Were Made for Walking (Nancy Sinatra)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: shoes

1) Those Shoes (Eagles)
2) These Boots Were Made for Walking (Nancy Sinatra)
3) Red Shoes by the Drugstore (Tom Waits)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: shoes

1) Those Shoes (Eagles)
2) These Boots Were Made for Walking (Nancy Sinatra)
3) Red Shoes by the Drugstore (Tom Waits)
4) Brown Shoes Don't Make It (Zappa/Mothers)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: shoes

1) Those Shoes (Eagles)
2) These Boots Were Made for Walking (Nancy Sinatra)
3) Red Shoes by the Drugstore (Tom Waits)
4) Brown Shoes Don't Make It (Zappa/Mothers)
5) Blue Suede Shoes (Elvis Presley)


----------



## Common Listener

New theme: shoes

1) Those Shoes (Eagles)
2) These Boots Were Made for Walking (Nancy Sinatra)
3) Red Shoes by the Drugstore (Tom Waits)
4) Brown Shoes Don't Make It (Zappa/Mothers)
5) Blue Suede Shoes (Carl Perkins)

Dang it. Doesn't have to be in the title, right - all I can think of at the moment is

6) Shot of Rhythm and Blues (Suzi Quatro) ("I need a pair of dancing... dancing shoes.")


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: shoes

1) Those Shoes (Eagles)
2) These Boots Were Made for Walking (Nancy Sinatra)
3) Red Shoes by the Drugstore (Tom Waits)
4) Brown Shoes Don't Make It (Zappa/Mothers)
5) Blue Suede Shoes (Carl Perkins)
6) Shot of Rhythm and Blues (Suzi Quatro) 
7) Let's Dance (David Bowie)

"Put on your red shoes and dance the blues"


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: shoes

1) Those Shoes (Eagles)
2) These Boots Were Made for Walking (Nancy Sinatra)
3) Red Shoes by the Drugstore (Tom Waits)
4) Brown Shoes Don't Make It (Zappa/Mothers)
5) Blue Suede Shoes (Carl Perkins)
6) Shot of Rhythm and Blues (Suzi Quatro) 
7) Let's Dance (David Bowie)
8) Betty Lou got a new pair of shoes (Bobby Freeman)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: shoes

1) Those Shoes (Eagles)
2) These Boots Were Made for Walking (Nancy Sinatra)
3) Red Shoes by the Drugstore (Tom Waits)
4) Brown Shoes Don't Make It (Zappa/Mothers)
5) Blue Suede Shoes (Carl Perkins)
6) Shot of Rhythm and Blues (Suzi Quatro)
7) Let's Dance (David Bowie)
8) Betty Lou got a new pair of shoes (Bobby Freeman)
9)Goody Two Shoes ( Adam Ant)


----------



## Art Rock

Wrt posts 5751 and 5752, please do not change someone else's choice. If you think another version is better, you can just state that.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: shoes

1) Those Shoes (Eagles)
2) These Boots Were Made for Walking (Nancy Sinatra)
3) Red Shoes by the Drugstore (Tom Waits)
4) Brown Shoes Don't Make It (Zappa/Mothers)
5) Blue Suede Shoes (Elvis Presley)
6) Shot of Rhythm and Blues (Suzi Quatro)
7) Let's Dance (David Bowie)
8) Betty Lou got a new pair of shoes (Bobby Freeman)
9) Goody Two Shoes ( Adam Ant)
10) The red shoes (Kate Bush)

New theme is up for grabs. Please use the search in thread version!


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: searching 


1) Call Off the Search( Katie Melua)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: searching


1) Call Off the Search( Katie Melua)
2) I still haven't found what I'm looking for (U2)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: searching


1) Call Off the Search( Katie Melua)
2) I still haven't found what I'm looking for (U2)
3) Looking for Love (Johnny Lee)


----------



## poodlebites

New theme: searching


1) Call Off the Search (Katie Melua)
2) I still haven't found what I'm looking for (U2)
3) Looking for Love (Johnny Lee)
4) Search And Destroy (Iggy And The Stooges)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: searching


1) Call Off the Search( Katie Melua)
2) I still haven't found what I'm looking for (U2)
3) Looking for Love (Johnny Lee)
4) Search & Destroy (Iggy Pop & The Stooges )5
5) Searchin’ for my babe( Bobby Moore & The Aces )


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: searching


1) Call Off the Search( Katie Melua)
2) I still haven't found what I'm looking for (U2)
3) Looking for Love (Johnny Lee)
4) Search & Destroy (Iggy Pop & The Stooges )5
5) Searchin’ for my babe( Bobby Moore & The Aces )
6) Dr. Livingstone, I Presume (Moody Blues)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: searching

1) Call Off the Search( Katie Melua)
2) I still haven't found what I'm looking for (U2)
3) Looking for Love (Johnny Lee)
4) Search & Destroy (Iggy Pop & The Stooges )5
5) Searchin' for my babe( Bobby Moore & The Aces )
6) Dr. Livingstone, I Presume (Moody Blues)
7) This masquerade (Carpenters)

My favourite Carpenters song.

_Looking for the right words to say
Searching but not finding
Understanding anyway
We're lost in this masquerade_


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: searching


1) Call Off the Search( Katie Melua)
2) I still haven't found what I'm looking for (U2)
3) Looking for Love (Johnny Lee)
4) Search & Destroy (Iggy Pop & The Stooges )5
5) Searchin’ for my babe( Bobby Moore & The Aces )
6) Dr. Livingstone, I Presume (Moody Blues)
7) This masquerade (Carpenters)
8) Keep Searching ( Del Shannon )


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: searching


1) Call Off the Search( Katie Melua)
2) I still haven't found what I'm looking for (U2)
3) Looking for Love (Johnny Lee)
4) Search & Destroy (Iggy Pop & The Stooges )5
5) Searchin’ for my babe( Bobby Moore & The Aces )
6) Dr. Livingstone, I Presume (Moody Blues)
7) This masquerade (Carpenters)
8) Keep Searching ( Del Shannon )
9) The hunter and the hunted (Simple Minds)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: searching


1) Call Off the Search (Katie Melua)
2) I still haven't found what I'm looking for (U2)
3) Looking for Love (Johnny Lee)
4) Search & Destroy (Iggy Pop & The Stooges )
5) Searchin’ for My Babe (Bobby Moore & The Aces )
6) Dr. Livingstone, I Presume (Moody Blues)
7) This Masquerade (Carpenters)
8) Keep Searching (Del Shannon )
9) The hunter and the hunted (Simple Minds)
10) (I've Been) Searchin' So Long (Chicago)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: "long" in the title

1) Long, Long, Long (The Beatles)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: "long" in the title

1) Long, Long, Long (The Beatles)
2) Long cool woman (Hollies)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: "long" in the title

1) Long, Long, Long (The Beatles)
2) Long cool woman (Hollies)
3) Long Tall Sally (The Beatles)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: "long" in the title

1) Long, Long, Long (The Beatles)
2) Long cool woman (Hollies)
3) Long Tall Sally (The Beatles)
4) So long (ABBA)


----------



## Bulldog

Never mind...............................


----------



## Bulldog

Theme: "long" in the title

1) Long, Long, Long (The Beatles)
2) Long cool woman (Hollies)
3) Long Tall Sally (The Beatles)
4) So long (ABBA)
5) It's A Long Way To Tipperary (John McCormack)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: "long" in the title

1) Long, Long, Long (The Beatles)
2) Long cool woman (Hollies)
3) Long Tall Sally (The Beatles)
4) So long (ABBA)
5) It's A Long Way To Tipperary (John McCormack)
6) It's a long way there (Little River Band)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme: "long" in the title

1) Long, Long, Long (The Beatles)
2) Long cool woman (Hollies)
3) Long Tall Sally (The Beatles)
4) So long (ABBA)
5) It's A Long Way To Tipperary (John McCormack)
6) It's a long way there (Little River Band)
7) It's a long way to the top if you wanna rock 'n roll (AC/DC)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: "long" in the title

1) Long, Long, Long (The Beatles)
2) Long cool woman (Hollies)
3) Long Tall Sally (The Beatles)
4) So long (ABBA)
5) It's A Long Way To Tipperary (John McCormack)
6) It's a long way there (Little River Band)
7) It's a long way to the top if you wanna rock 'n roll (AC/DC)
8) Long Train Runnin' (Doobie Brothers)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

) Long, Long, Long (The Beatles)
2) Long cool woman (Hollies)
3) Long Tall Sally (The Beatles)
4) So long (ABBA)
5) It's A Long Way To Tipperary (John McCormack)
6) It's a long way there (Little River Band)
7) It's a long way to the top if you wanna rock 'n roll (AC/DC)
8) Long Train Runnin' (Doobie Brothers)
9) Long Hair Music (Sensational Alex Harvey Band)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

1) Long, Long, Long (The Beatles)
2) Long cool woman (Hollies)
3) Long Tall Sally (The Beatles)
4) So long (ABBA)
5) It's A Long Way To Tipperary (John McCormack)
6) It's a long way there (Little River Band)
7) It's a long way to the top if you wanna rock 'n roll (AC/DC)
8) Long Train Runnin' (Doobie Brothers)
9) Long Hair Music (Sensational Alex Harvey Band)
10) Long Legged Guitar Picking Man (Johnny Cash)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

WHOA! I won 

Tried searching for desert...
New theme: something to do with deserts
1) Desert Plains (Judas Priest)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: something to do with deserts
1) Desert Plains (Judas Priest)
2) Bass Strings (Country Joe And The Fish) ("Yes i'll go out to the desert, just to try and find my past")


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: something to do with deserts
1) Desert Plains (Judas Priest)
2) Bass Strings (Country Joe And The Fish) 
3) Horse With No Name (America)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: something to do with deserts
1) Desert Plains (Judas Priest)
2) Bass Strings (Country Joe And The Fish) 
3) Horse With No Name (America)
4) Cowgirl in the Sand (Neil Young)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: something to do with deserts
1) Desert Plains (Judas Priest)
2) Bass Strings (Country Joe And The Fish)
3) Horse With No Name (America)
4) Cowgirl in the Sand (Neil Young)
5) Tea in the Sahara (The Police )


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: something to do with deserts
1) Desert Plains (Judas Priest)
2) Bass Strings (Country Joe And The Fish)
3) Horse With No Name (America)
4) Cowgirl in the Sand (Neil Young)
5) Tea in the Sahara (The Police )
6) Midnight At The Oasis (Maria Muldaur)


----------



## Common Listener

New theme: something to do with deserts
1) Desert Plains (Judas Priest)
2) Bass Strings (Country Joe And The Fish)
3) Horse With No Name (America)
4) Cowgirl in the Sand (Neil Young)
5) Tea in the Sahara (The Police )
6) Midnight At The Oasis (Maria Muldaur)
7) Mojave (Concrete Blonde)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: something to do with deserts
1) Desert Plains (Judas Priest)
2) Bass Strings (Country Joe And The Fish)
3) Horse With No Name (America)
4) Cowgirl in the Sand (Neil Young)
5) Tea in the Sahara (The Police )
6) Midnight At The Oasis (Maria Muldaur)
7) Mojave (Concrete Blonde)
8) Desert Rose (Sting)


----------



## Common Listener

New theme: something to do with deserts
1) Desert Plains (Judas Priest)
2) Bass Strings (Country Joe And The Fish)
3) Horse With No Name (America)
4) Cowgirl in the Sand (Neil Young)
5) Tea in the Sahara (The Police )
6) Midnight At The Oasis (Maria Muldaur)
7) Mojave (Concrete Blonde)
8) Desert Rose (Sting)
9) Water of Love (Dire Straits)

Maybe doesn't qualify but (metaphorically), he must be in a desert now that there's no water of love - "flats all around, sky up above, yes I need a little water of love... bird up in the tree, sitting up high, just a-waiting for me to die" in the "desert" of lovelessness.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: something to do with deserts



1) Desert Plains (Judas Priest)
2) Bass Strings (Country Joe And The Fish)
3) Horse With No Name (America)
4) Cowgirl in the Sand (Neil Young)
5) Tea in the Sahara (The Police )
6) Midnight At The Oasis (Maria Muldaur)
7) Mojave (Concrete Blonde)
8) Desert Rose (Sting)
9) Water of Love (Dire Straits)
10)A Flower in the Desert ( The Cult)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: something to do with deserts
1) Desert Plains (Judas Priest)
2) Bass Strings (Country Joe And The Fish)
3) Horse With No Name (America)
4) Cowgirl in the Sand (Neil Young)
5) Tea in the Sahara (The Police )
6) Midnight At The Oasis (Maria Muldaur)
7) Mojave (Concrete Blonde)
8) Desert Rose (Sting)
9) Water of Love (Dire Straits)*
10) On the Dunes (Donald Fagen)

_* THAT . . . is really stretching. Fine, I'll flog my imagination into submission._


----------



## Rogerx

You are to late.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: rooms in the house.


1)I Don't Wanna Go Down to the Basement ( Ramones)


----------



## pianozach

Rogerx said:


> You are to late.


LOL

Posted at the same time.

Well, _almost_


----------



## pianozach

New theme: rooms in the house.


1) I Don't Wanna Go Down to the Basement (Ramones)
2) With My Daddy in the Attic (Dory Previn)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: rooms in the house.


1) I Don't Wanna Go Down to the Basement (Ramones)
2) With My Daddy in the Attic (Dory Previn)
3) She Came in through the Bathroom Window (The Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: rooms in the house.


1) I Don't Wanna Go Down to the Basement (Ramones)
2) With My Daddy in the Attic (Dory Previn)
3) She Came in through the Bathroom Window (The Beatles)
4) Porch ( Pearl Jam)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: rooms in the house.


1) I Don't Wanna Go Down to the Basement (Ramones)
2) With My Daddy in the Attic (Dory Previn)
3) She Came in through the Bathroom Window (The Beatles)
4) Porch ( Pearl Jam)
5) Empty Rooms (Gary Moore)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: rooms in the house.


1) I Don't Wanna Go Down to the Basement (Ramones)
2) With My Daddy in the Attic (Dory Previn)
3) She Came in through the Bathroom Window (The Beatles)
4) Porch ( Pearl Jam)
5) Empty Rooms (Gary Moore)
6) A room with a view (Deco)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: rooms in the house.


1) I Don't Wanna Go Down to the Basement (Ramones)
2) With My Daddy in the Attic (Dory Previn)
3) She Came in through the Bathroom Window (The Beatles)
4) Porch ( Pearl Jam)
5) Empty Rooms (Gary Moore)
6) A room with a view (Deco)
7) Soul Kitchen (The Doors)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: rooms in the house.


1) I Don't Wanna Go Down to the Basement (Ramones)
2) With My Daddy in the Attic (Dory Previn)
3) She Came in through the Bathroom Window (The Beatles)
4) Porch ( Pearl Jam)
5) Empty Rooms (Gary Moore)
6) A room with a view (Deco)
7) Soul Kitchen (The Doors)
8) Rat in mi kitchen (UB40)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: rooms in the house.


1) I Don't Wanna Go Down to the Basement (Ramones)
2) With My Daddy in the Attic (Dory Previn)
3) She Came in through the Bathroom Window (The Beatles)
4) Porch ( Pearl Jam)
5) Empty Rooms (Gary Moore)
6) A room with a view (Deco)
7) Soul Kitchen (The Doors)
8) Rat in mi kitchen (UB40
9)In The Closet ( Michael Jackson)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: rooms in the house.


1) I Don't Wanna Go Down to the Basement (Ramones)
2) With My Daddy in the Attic (Dory Previn)
3) She Came in through the Bathroom Window (The Beatles)
4) Porch ( Pearl Jam)
5) Empty Rooms (Gary Moore)
6) A room with a view (Deco)
7) Soul Kitchen (The Doors)
8) Rat in mi kitchen (UB40
9)In The Closet ( Michael Jackson)
10) Toys In The Attic (Aerosmith)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: external features of a house/yard.

1) Party On The Patio (ZZ Top)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: external features of a house/yard.

1) Party On The Patio (ZZ Top)
2) Garden Party ( Rick Nelson)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: external features of a house/yard.

1) Party On The Patio (ZZ Top)
2) Garden Party ( Rick Nelson)
3) Don't fence me in (Bing Crosby)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: external features of a house/yard.

1) Party On The Patio (ZZ Top)
2) Garden Party ( Rick Nelson)
3) Don't fence me in (Bing Crosby)
4) Up On The Roof (Drifters)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: external features of a house/yard.

1) Party On The Patio (ZZ Top)
2) Garden Party ( Rick Nelson)
3) Don't fence me in (Bing Crosby)
4) Up On The Roof (Drifters)
5) Green green grass of home ( Tom Jones)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: external features of a house/yard.

1) Party On The Patio (ZZ Top)
2) Garden Party ( Rick Nelson)
3) Don't fence me in (Bing Crosby)
4) Up On The Roof (Drifters)
5) Green green grass of home ( Tom Jones)
6) Back Door Man (The Doors)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: external features of a house/yard.

1) Party On The Patio (ZZ Top)
2) Garden Party ( Rick Nelson)
3) Don't fence me in (Bing Crosby)
4) Up On The Roof (Drifters)
5) Green green grass of home ( Tom Jones)
6) Back Door Man (The Doors)
7) Fire Water Burn (Bloodhound Gang)

"The roof is on fire"


----------



## gregorx

1) Party On The Patio (ZZ Top)
2) Garden Party ( Rick Nelson)
3) Don't fence me in (Bing Crosby)
4) Up On The Roof (Drifters)
5) Green green grass of home ( Tom Jones)
6) Back Door Man (The Doors)
7) Fire Water Burn (Bloodhound Gang)
8) Knockin' on Heaven's Door (Bob Dylan)


----------



## gregorx

1) Party On The Patio (ZZ Top)
2) Garden Party ( Rick Nelson)
3) Don't fence me in (Bing Crosby)
4) Up On The Roof (Drifters)
5) Green green grass of home ( Tom Jones)
6) Back Door Man (The Doors)
7) Fire Water Burn (Bloodhound Gang)
8) Knockin' on Heaven's Door (Bob Dylan) 
9) Brick House (The Commodores)


----------



## gregorx

1) Party On The Patio (ZZ Top)
2) Garden Party ( Rick Nelson)
3) Don't fence me in (Bing Crosby)
4) Up On The Roof (Drifters)
5) Green green grass of home ( Tom Jones)
6) Back Door Man (The Doors)
7) Fire Water Burn (Bloodhound Gang)
8) Knockin' on Heaven's Door (Bob Dylan) 
9) Brick House (The Commodores) 
10) Red House (Jimi Hendrix)


----------



## gregorx

New theme: Songs with name of street, road, highway:

1) Across 110th Street (Bobby Womack)


----------



## Open Book

You're not supposed to put more than one entry in a row. Post a song, wait for at least one other poster before posting again. This rule is on page 1.


----------



## Art Rock

Current board:

1) Party On The Patio (ZZ Top)
2) Garden Party ( Rick Nelson)
3) Don't fence me in (Bing Crosby)
4) Up On The Roof (Drifters)
5) Green green grass of home ( Tom Jones)
6) Back Door Man (The Doors)
7) Fire Water Burn (Bloodhound Gang)
8) Knockin' on Heaven's Door (Bob Dylan)

Updated rules are here:
https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/art-rock/3277-generate-play-lists-game.html


----------



## pianozach

Theme: external features of a house/yard.

1) Party On The Patio (ZZ Top)
2) Garden Party ( Rick Nelson)
3) Don't fence me in (Bing Crosby)
4) Up On The Roof (Drifters)
5) Green green grass of home ( Tom Jones)
6) Back Door Man (The Doors)
7) Fire Water Burn (Bloodhound Gang)
8) Knockin' on Heaven's Door (Bob Dylan)
9) Garden in the Rain (Sarah Vaughan)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: external features of a house/yard.

1) Party On The Patio (ZZ Top)
2) Garden Party ( Rick Nelson)
3) Don't fence me in (Bing Crosby)
4) Up On The Roof (Drifters)
5) Green green grass of home ( Tom Jones)
6) Back Door Man (The Doors)
7) Fire Water Burn (Bloodhound Gang)
8) Knockin' on Heaven's Door (Bob Dylan)
9) Garden in the Rain (Sarah Vaughan)
10) Another brick in the wall (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: title must contain a female first name. No repeats. And none of the following names from previous games:

1) Anne (Kayak)
2) Ann (The Stooges)
3) Eloise (Barry Ryan)
4) Suzanne (Leonard Cohen)
5) Cecilia (Simon and Garfunkel)
6) Mandy (Barry Manilow)
7) Kayleigh (Marillion)
8) Ruby (Don’t Take Your Love to Town) ( Kenny Rogers)
9) Magdalaine (LA Guns)
10) Angie (Rolling Stones)

1) Emma (Hot Chocolate)
2) Susie Q (Creedence Clearwater Revival )
3) Veronica (Elvis Costello)
4) Marlene (Todd Rundgren)
5) Josie ( Steely Dan)
6) Rosanna (Toto)
7) Aubrey ( Bread)
8) Valerie (Monkees)
9) Sharleena (Frank Zappa)
10) Athena (The Who)

1) Melissa (The Allman Brothers Band)
2) Alison (Elvis Costello)
3) Rosie (Don Partridge)
4) Rosalie (Thin Lizzy)
5) Michelle ( The Beatles)
6) Martha (Tom Waits)
7) Sheila ( Tommy Roe)
8) Marlene (Todd Rundgren)
9) Anna (The Beatles)
10) Josie ( Steely Dan)


========================================




New theme: title must contain a female first name. No repeats. And none of the names listed in post 5817.

1) Come away Melinda (Uriah Heep)


----------



## gregorx

Open Book said:


> You're not supposed to put more than one entry in a row. Post a song, wait for at least one other poster before posting again. This rule is on page 1.


Ok, well I screwed that up pretty good.

_The rule is on page 1._ I feel like I've done this before. Sorry


----------



## Art Rock

gregorx said:


> Ok, well I screwed that up pretty good.
> 
> _The rule is on page 1._ I feel like I've done this before. Sorry


No problem, but do check out the link I posted in post 5814. Some rules have evolved over time, and I keep them upto date in that blog post.


----------



## Open Book

New theme: title must contain a female first name. No repeats. And none of the names listed in post 5817.

1) Come away Melinda (Uriah Heep)
2) Donna (Ritchie Valens)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: title must contain a female first name. No repeats. And none of the names listed in post 5817.

1) Come away Melinda (Uriah Heep)
2) Donna (Ritchie Valens)
3) Doreen (Frank Zappa)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: title must contain a female first name. No repeats. And none of the names listed in post 5817.

1) Come away Melinda (Uriah Heep)
2) Donna (Ritchie Valens)
3) Doreen (Frank Zappa)
4) Stacy's Mom (Fountains of Wayne)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: title must contain a female first name. No repeats. And none of the names listed in post 5817.

1) Come away Melinda (Uriah Heep)
2) Donna (Ritchie Valens)
3) Doreen (Frank Zappa)
4) Stacy's Mom (Fountains of Wayne)
5) I Love You Dawn (Crowded House)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: title must contain a female first name. No repeats. And none of the names listed in post 5817.

1) Come away Melinda (Uriah Heep)
2) Donna (Ritchie Valens)
3) Doreen (Frank Zappa)
4) Stacy's Mom (Fountains of Wayne)
5) I Love You Dawn (Crowded House)
6) Polly (The Kinks)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: title must contain a female first name. No repeats. And none of the names listed in post 5817.

1) Come away Melinda (Uriah Heep)
2) Donna (Ritchie Valens)
3) Doreen (Frank Zappa)
4) Stacy's Mom (Fountains of Wayne)
5) I Love You Dawn (Crowded House)
6) Polly (The Kinks)
7) Lovely Rita (The Beatles)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title must contain a female first name. No repeats. And none of the names listed in post 5817.

1) Come away Melinda (Uriah Heep)
2) Donna (Ritchie Valens)
3) Doreen (Frank Zappa)
4) Stacy's Mom (Fountains of Wayne)
5) I Love You Dawn (Crowded House)
6) Polly (The Kinks)
7) Lovely Rita (The Beatles)
8) Iris (Goo Goo Dolls)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: title must contain a female first name. No repeats. And none of the names listed in post 5817.

1) Come away Melinda (Uriah Heep)
2) Donna (Ritchie Valens)
3) Doreen (Frank Zappa)
4) Stacy's Mom (Fountains of Wayne)
5) I Love You Dawn (Crowded House)
6) Polly (The Kinks)
7) Lovely Rita (The Beatles)
8) Iris (Goo Goo Dolls
9) Hello Sandy Allen (Split Enz)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: title must contain a female first name. No repeats. And none of the names listed in post 5817.

1) Come away Melinda (Uriah Heep)
2) Donna (Ritchie Valens)
3) Doreen (Frank Zappa)
4) Stacy's Mom (Fountains of Wayne)
5) I Love You Dawn (Crowded House)
6) Polly (The Kinks)
7) Lovely Rita (The Beatles)
8) Iris (Goo Goo Dolls
9) Hello Sandy Allen (Split Enz)
10) Nikita (Elton John) there's a woman in the video!


----------



## Starving Wolf

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> New theme: title must contain a female first name. No repeats. And none of the names listed in post 5817.
> 
> 1) Come away Melinda (Uriah Heep)
> 2) Donna (Ritchie Valens)
> 3) Doreen (Frank Zappa)
> 4) Stacy's Mom (Fountains of Wayne)
> 5) I Love You Dawn (Crowded House)
> 6) Polly (The Kinks)
> 7) Lovely Rita (The Beatles)
> 8) Iris (Goo Goo Dolls
> 9) Hello Sandy Allen (Split Enz)
> 10) Nikita (Elton John) there's a woman in the video!


You might want to read Wikipedia's entry for the song. Not definitive, but.....


----------



## Open Book

Starving Wolf said:


> You might want to read Wikipedia's entry for the song. Not definitive, but.....


Are you referring to the fact that Nikita is a man's name?

New theme: title must contain a female first name. No repeats. And none of the names listed in post 5817.

1) Come away Melinda (Uriah Heep)
2) Donna (Ritchie Valens)
3) Doreen (Frank Zappa)
4) Stacy's Mom (Fountains of Wayne)
5) I Love You Dawn (Crowded House)
6) Polly (The Kinks)
7) Lovely Rita (The Beatles)
8) Iris (Goo Goo Dolls
9) Hello Sandy Allen (Split Enz)
10) Nikita (Elton John) there's a woman in the video!
11) Caroline No (The Beach Boys)

There, now we're done. 
Someone choose a new theme.


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs that start out slow and/or soft, and ramp up towards the end.

1) Stairway To Heaven (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Common Listener

New theme: songs that start out slow and/or soft, and ramp up towards the end.

1) Stairway To Heaven (Led Zeppelin)
2) Dreamer Deceiver/Deceiver (Judas Priest)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs that start out slow and/or soft, and ramp up towards the end.

1) Stairway To Heaven (Led Zeppelin)
2) Dreamer Deceiver/Deceiver (Judas Priest)
3) White Rabbit (Jefferson Airplane )


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs that start out slow and/or soft, and ramp up towards the end.

1) Stairway To Heaven (Led Zeppelin)
2) Dreamer Deceiver/Deceiver (Judas Priest)
3) White Rabbit (Jefferson Airplane )
4) Free Bird (Lynyrd Skynyrd)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs that start out slow and/or soft, and ramp up towards the end.

1) Stairway To Heaven (Led Zeppelin)
2) Dreamer Deceiver/Deceiver (Judas Priest)
3) White Rabbit (Jefferson Airplane )
4) Free Bird (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
5) Hey Jude ( The Beatles )


----------



## ldiat

New theme: songs that start out slow and/or soft, and ramp up towards the end.

1) Stairway To Heaven (Led Zeppelin)
2) Dreamer Deceiver/Deceiver (Judas Priest)
3) White Rabbit (Jefferson Airplane )
4) Free Bird (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
5) Hey Jude ( The Beatles )
6) Friends of Mine,(The Guess Who)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs that start out slow and/or soft, and ramp up towards the end.

1) Stairway To Heaven (Led Zeppelin)
2) Dreamer Deceiver/Deceiver (Judas Priest)
3) White Rabbit (Jefferson Airplane )
4) Free Bird (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
5) Hey Jude ( The Beatles )
6) Friends of Mine,(The Guess Who)
7) Proud Mary (Ike and Tina Turner)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs that start out slow and/or soft, and ramp up towards the end.

1) Stairway To Heaven (Led Zeppelin)
2) Dreamer Deceiver/Deceiver (Judas Priest)
3) White Rabbit (Jefferson Airplane )
4) Free Bird (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
5) Hey Jude ( The Beatles )
6) Friends of Mine,(The Guess Who)
7) Proud Mary (Ike and Tina Turner)
8) This Wheel's on Fire (Julie Driscoll, Brian Auger and the Trinity)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs that start out slow and/or soft, and ramp up towards the end.

1) Stairway To Heaven (Led Zeppelin)
2) Dreamer Deceiver/Deceiver (Judas Priest)
3) White Rabbit (Jefferson Airplane )
4) Free Bird (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
5) Hey Jude ( The Beatles )
6) Friends of Mine,(The Guess Who)
7) Proud Mary (Ike and Tina Turner)
8) This Wheel's on Fire (Julie Driscoll, Brian Auger and the Trinity)
9) Bohemian rhapsody (Queen)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs that start out slow and/or soft, and ramp up towards the end.

1) Stairway To Heaven (Led Zeppelin)
2) Dreamer Deceiver/Deceiver (Judas Priest)
3) White Rabbit (Jefferson Airplane )
4) Free Bird (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
5) Hey Jude ( The Beatles )
6) Friends of Mine,(The Guess Who)
7) Proud Mary (Ike and Tina Turner)
8) This Wheel's on Fire (Julie Driscoll, Brian Auger and the Trinity)
9) Bohemian rhapsody (Queen)
10) Starship Trooper (Yes)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Someone else can start the next theme.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs with kinds of music in the title

1)Blame It On The Bossa Nova ( Eydie Gorme)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Songs with kinds of music in the title

1) Blame It On The Bossa Nova ( Eydie Gorme)
2) I love rock 'n' roll (Joan Jett and the Blackhearts)


----------



## NLAdriaan

New theme: Songs with kinds of music in the title

1) Blame It On The Bossa Nova ( Eydie Gorme)
2) I love rock 'n' roll (Joan Jett and the Blackhearts)
3) Your song (Elton John)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs with kinds of music in the title

1) Blame It On The Bossa Nova ( Eydie Gorme)
2) I love rock 'n' roll (Joan Jett and the Blackhearts)
3) Your song (Elton John)
4) Brilliant Blues ( Pete Townshend)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Songs with kinds of music in the title

1) Blame It On The Bossa Nova ( Eydie Gorme)
2) I love rock 'n' roll (Joan Jett and the Blackhearts)
3) Your song (Elton John)
4) Brilliant Blues ( Pete Townshend)
5) Play that funky music (Wild Cherry)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Songs with kinds of music in the title

1) Blame It On The Bossa Nova ( Eydie Gorme)
2) I love rock 'n' roll (Joan Jett and the Blackhearts)
3) Your song (Elton John)
4) Brilliant Blues ( Pete Townshend)
5) Play that funky music (Wild Cherry)
6) Disco Duck (Rick Dees)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs with kinds of music in the title

1) Blame It On The Bossa Nova ( Eydie Gorme)
2) I love rock 'n' roll (Joan Jett and the Blackhearts)
3) Your song (Elton John)
4) Brilliant Blues ( Pete Townshend)
5) Play that funky music (Wild Cherry)
6) Disco Duck (Rick Dees)
7) A Rock 'n' Roll Fantasy (The Kinks)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Songs with kinds of music in the title

1) Blame It On The Bossa Nova ( Eydie Gorme)
2) I love rock 'n' roll (Joan Jett and the Blackhearts)
3) Your song (Elton John)
4) Brilliant Blues ( Pete Townshend)
5) Play that funky music (Wild Cherry)
6) Disco Duck (Rick Dees)
7) A Rock 'n' Roll Fantasy (The Kinks)
8) I Guess That's Why They Call It The Blues (Elton John)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Songs with kinds of music in the title

1) Blame It On The Bossa Nova ( Eydie Gorme)
2) I love rock 'n' roll (Joan Jett and the Blackhearts)
3) Your song (Elton John)
4) Brilliant Blues ( Pete Townshend)
5) Play that funky music (Wild Cherry)
6) Disco Duck (Rick Dees)
7) A Rock 'n' Roll Fantasy (The Kinks)
8) I Guess That's Why They Call It The Blues (Elton John)
9) Satanic Black Metal In Hell (Urgehal)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Songs with kinds of music in the title

1) Blame It On The Bossa Nova ( Eydie Gorme)
2) I love rock 'n' roll (Joan Jett and the Blackhearts)
3) Your song (Elton John)
4) Brilliant Blues ( Pete Townshend)
5) Play that funky music (Wild Cherry)
6) Disco Duck (Rick Dees)
7) A Rock 'n' Roll Fantasy (The Kinks)
8) I Guess That's Why They Call It The Blues (Elton John)
9) Satanic Black Metal In Hell (Urgehal)
10) The opera (Dizzy Man's Band)






New theme up for grabs.


----------



## Open Book

Art Rock said:


> New theme: Songs with kinds of music in the title
> 
> 10) The opera (Dizzy Man's Band)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New theme up for grabs.


Funny! Is that opera singing real? Sounds like classical training.


----------



## Art Rock

No, a Dutch pop/rock band from the early 70s. As far as I know, they had absolutely no training.


----------



## Art Rock

New topic: alphabetical bands (no solo singers) part 1 A-J.
Pick in alphabetical sequence your favourite band starting with that letter and your favourite song of them.

1) The winner takes it all (ABBA)


----------



## pianozach

New topic: alphabetical bands (no solo singers) part 1 A-J.
Pick in alphabetical sequence your favourite band starting with that letter and your favourite song of them.

1) The winner takes it all (ABBA)
2) Eight Days a Week (The Beatles)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New topic: alphabetical bands (no solo singers) part 1 A-J.
Pick in alphabetical sequence your favourite band starting with that letter and your favourite song of them.

1) The winner takes it all (ABBA)
2) Eight Days a Week (The Beatles)
3) London Calling (Clash)


----------



## Room2201974

New topic: alphabetical bands (no solo singers) part 1 A-J.
Pick in alphabetical sequence your favourite band starting with that letter and your favourite song of them.

1) The winner takes it all (ABBA)
2) Eight Days a Week (The Beatles)
3) London Calling (Clash)
4) Ukiah (Doobie Brothers)


----------



## Open Book

New topic: alphabetical bands (no solo singers) part 1 A-J.
Pick in alphabetical sequence your favourite band starting with that letter and your favourite song of them.

1) The winner takes it all (ABBA)
2) Eight Days a Week (The Beatles)
3) London Calling (Clash)
4) Ukiah (Doobie Brothers)
5) Do Ya (Electric Light Orchestra)


----------



## Art Rock

New topic: alphabetical bands (no solo singers) part 1 A-J.
Pick in alphabetical sequence your favourite band starting with that letter and your favourite song of them.

1) The winner takes it all (ABBA)
2) Eight Days a Week (The Beatles)
3) London Calling (Clash)
4) Ukiah (Doobie Brothers)
5) Do Ya (Electric Light Orchestra)
6) Red skies over paradise (Fischer Z)


----------



## Bulldog

New topic: alphabetical bands (no solo singers) part 1 A-J.
Pick in alphabetical sequence your favourite band starting with that letter and your favourite song of them.

1) The winner takes it all (ABBA)
2) Eight Days a Week (The Beatles)
3) London Calling (Clash)
4) Ukiah (Doobie Brothers)
5) Do Ya (Electric Light Orchestra)
6) Red skies over paradise (Fischer Z)
7) We're An American Band (Grand Funk Railroad)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New topic: alphabetical bands (no solo singers) part 1 A-J.
Pick in alphabetical sequence your favourite band starting with that letter and your favourite song of them.

1) The winner takes it all (ABBA)
2) Eight Days a Week (The Beatles)
3) London Calling (Clash)
4) Ukiah (Doobie Brothers)
5) Do Ya (Electric Light Orchestra)
6) Red skies over paradise (Fischer Z)
7) We're An American Band (Grand Funk Railroad)
8) Bus Stop (Hollies)


----------



## Art Rock

New topic: alphabetical bands (no solo singers) part 1 A-J.
Pick in alphabetical sequence your favourite band starting with that letter and your favourite song of them.

1) The winner takes it all (ABBA)
2) Eight Days a Week (The Beatles)
3) London Calling (Clash)
4) Ukiah (Doobie Brothers)
5) Do Ya (Electric Light Orchestra)
6) Red skies over paradise (Fischer Z)
7) We're An American Band (Grand Funk Railroad)
8) Bus Stop (Hollies)
9) Hey little girl (Icehouse)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New topic: alphabetical bands (no solo singers) part 1 A-J.
Pick in alphabetical sequence your favourite band starting with that letter and your favourite song of them.

1) The winner takes it all (ABBA)
2) Eight Days a Week (The Beatles)
3) London Calling (Clash)
4) Ukiah (Doobie Brothers)
5) Do Ya (Electric Light Orchestra)
6) Red skies over paradise (Fischer Z)
7) We're An American Band (Grand Funk Railroad)
8) Bus Stop (Hollies)
9) Hey little girl (Icehouse)
10) Funk #49 (James Gang)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New topic: alphabetical bands (no solo singers) part 2 K-T.
Pick in alphabetical sequence your favourite band starting with that letter and your favourite song of them.

1) In The Court Of The Crimson King (King Crimson)


----------



## Art Rock

New topic: alphabetical bands (no solo singers) part 2 K-T.
Pick in alphabetical sequence your favourite band starting with that letter and your favourite song of them.

1) In The Court Of The Crimson King (King Crimson)
2) House for sale (Lucifer)


----------



## Bulldog

New topic: alphabetical bands (no solo singers) part 2 K-T.
Pick in alphabetical sequence your favourite band starting with that letter and your favourite song of them.

1) In The Court Of The Crimson King (King Crimson)
2) House for sale (Lucifer)
3) California Dreamin' (Mamas and the Papas)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New topic: alphabetical bands (no solo singers) part 2 K-T.
Pick in alphabetical sequence your favourite band starting with that letter and your favourite song of them.

1) In The Court Of The Crimson King (King Crimson)
2) House for sale (Lucifer)
3) California Dreamin' (Mamas and the Papas)
4) Smells Like Teen Spirit (Nirvana)


----------



## Room2201974

New topic: alphabetical bands (no solo singers) part 2 K-T.
Pick in alphabetical sequence your favourite band starting with that letter and your favourite song of them.

1) In The Court Of The Crimson King (King Crimson)
2) House for sale (Lucifer)
3) California Dreamin' (Mamas and the Papas)
4) Smells Like Teen Spirit (Nirvana)
4) Bury My Lovely (October Project)


----------



## Art Rock

New topic: alphabetical bands (no solo singers) part 2 K-T.
Pick in alphabetical sequence your favourite band starting with that letter and your favourite song of them.

1) In The Court Of The Crimson King (King Crimson)
2) House for sale (Lucifer)
3) California Dreamin' (Mamas and the Papas)
4) Smells Like Teen Spirit (Nirvana)
5) Bury My Lovely (October Project)
6) Shine on you crazy diamond (Pink Floyd)



My all-time favourite song.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New topic: alphabetical bands (no solo singers) part 2 K-T.
Pick in alphabetical sequence your favourite band starting with that letter and your favourite song of them.

1) In The Court Of The Crimson King (King Crimson)
2) House for sale (Lucifer)
3) California Dreamin' (Mamas and the Papas)
4) Smells Like Teen Spirit (Nirvana)
5) Bury My Lovely (October Project)
6 Shine on you crazy diamond (Pink Floyd)
7) Seven Seas of Rhye (Queen)


----------



## Bulldog

New topic: alphabetical bands (no solo singers) part 2 K-T.
Pick in alphabetical sequence your favourite band starting with that letter and your favourite song of them.

1) In The Court Of The Crimson King (King Crimson)
2) House for sale (Lucifer)
3) California Dreamin' (Mamas and the Papas)
4) Smells Like Teen Spirit (Nirvana)
5) Bury My Lovely (October Project)
6 Shine on you crazy diamond (Pink Floyd)
7) Seven Seas of Rhye (Queen)
8) Man On The Moon (R.E.M.)


----------



## Bwv 1080

New topic: alphabetical bands (no solo singers) part 2 K-T.
Pick in alphabetical sequence your favourite band starting with that letter and your favourite song of them.

1) In The Court Of The Crimson King (King Crimson)
2) House for sale (Lucifer)
3) California Dreamin' (Mamas and the Papas)
4) Smells Like Teen Spirit (Nirvana)
5) Bury My Lovely (October Project)
6 Shine on you crazy diamond (Pink Floyd)
7) Seven Seas of Rhye (Queen)
8) Man On The Moon (R.E.M.)
9) God Damn the Sun (Swans)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New topic: alphabetical bands (no solo singers) part 2 K-T.
Pick in alphabetical sequence your favourite band starting with that letter and your favourite song of them.

1) In The Court Of The Crimson King (King Crimson)
2) House for sale (Lucifer)
3) California Dreamin' (Mamas and the Papas)
4) Smells Like Teen Spirit (Nirvana)
5) Bury My Lovely (October Project)
6 Shine on you crazy diamond (Pink Floyd)
7) Seven Seas of Rhye (Queen)
8) Man On The Moon (R.E.M.)
9) Black Magic Woman (Santana)


----------



## Art Rock

New topic: alphabetical bands (no solo singers) part 2 K-T.
Pick in alphabetical sequence your favourite band starting with that letter and your favourite song of them.

1) In The Court Of The Crimson King (King Crimson)
2) House for sale (Lucifer)
3) California Dreamin' (Mamas and the Papas)
4) Smells Like Teen Spirit (Nirvana)
5) Bury My Lovely (October Project)
6 Shine on you crazy diamond (Pink Floyd)
7) Seven Seas of Rhye (Queen)
8) Man On The Moon (R.E.M.)
9) God Damn the Sun (Swans)
10) I'm not in love (Ten CC)


----------



## Art Rock

I think we can skip the last six. Anybody can start the next theme.


----------



## Bwv 1080

how about drug songs, preferably depressing ones?

1) Alcohol The Seed (Swans)


----------



## Common Listener

how about drug songs, preferably depressing ones?

1) Alcohol The Seed (Swans)
2) Sister Morphine (Stones)


----------



## pianozach

how about drug songs, preferably depressing ones?

1) Alcohol The Seed (Swans)
2) Sister Morphine (Stones)
3) The Pusher (Steppenwolf)


----------



## Common Listener

how about drug songs, preferably depressing ones?

1) Alcohol The Seed (Swans)
2) Sister Morphine (Stones)
3) The Pusher (Steppenwolf)
4) Cure for Pain (Morphine)


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

how about drug songs, preferably depressing ones?

1) Alcohol The Seed (Swans)
2) Sister Morphine (Stones)
3) The Pusher (Steppenwolf)
4) Cure for Pain (Morphine)
5) Under the Bridge (Red Hot Chili Peppers)


----------



## Bulldog

how about drug songs, preferably depressing ones?

1) Alcohol The Seed (Swans)
2) Sister Morphine (Stones)
3) The Pusher (Steppenwolf)
4) Cure for Pain (Morphine)
5) Under the Bridge (Red Hot Chili Peppers)
6) White Rabbit (Jefferson Airplane)


----------



## KenOC

how about drug songs, preferably depressing ones?

1) Alcohol The Seed (Swans)
2) Sister Morphine (Stones)
3) The Pusher (Steppenwolf)
4) Cure for Pain (Morphine)
5) Under the Bridge (Red Hot Chili Peppers)
6) White Rabbit (Jefferson Airplane)​7) The Needle and the Damage Done (Neil Young)
​


----------



## Common Listener

how about drug songs, preferably depressing ones?

1) Alcohol The Seed (Swans)
2) Sister Morphine (Stones)
3) The Pusher (Steppenwolf)
4) Cure for Pain (Morphine)
5) Under the Bridge (Red Hot Chili Peppers)
6) White Rabbit (Jefferson Airplane) 
7) The Needle and the Damage Done (Neil Young)
8) Just One Fix (Ministry)


----------



## senza sordino

how about drug songs, preferably depressing ones?

1) Alcohol The Seed (Swans)
2) Sister Morphine (Stones)
3) The Pusher (Steppenwolf)
4) Cure for Pain (Morphine)
5) Under the Bridge (Red Hot Chili Peppers)
6) White Rabbit (Jefferson Airplane)
7) The Needle and the Damage Done (Neil Young)
8) Just One Fix (Ministry)
9) Heroin (Velvet Underground)


----------



## Bulldog

how about drug songs, preferably depressing ones?

1) Alcohol The Seed (Swans)
2) Sister Morphine (Stones)
3) The Pusher (Steppenwolf)
4) Cure for Pain (Morphine)
5) Under the Bridge (Red Hot Chili Peppers)
6) White Rabbit (Jefferson Airplane)
7) The Needle and the Damage Done (Neil Young)
8) Just One Fix (Ministry)
9) Heroin (Velvet Underground)
10) Captain Jack (Billy Joel)

I pass on the next theme.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme songs with water sports in the title


1) Rowing ( Soundgarden)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme songs with water sports in the title


1) Rowing ( Soundgarden)
2) Sailing (Christopher Cross)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme songs with water sports in the title


1) Rowing ( Soundgarden)
2) Sailing (Christopher Cross)
3) Surfing with the Alien (Joe Satriani)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme songs with water sports in the title


1) Rowing ( Soundgarden)
2) Sailing (Christopher Cross)
3) Surfing with the Alien (Joe Satriani)
4) I go swimming (Peter Gabriel)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme songs with water sports in the title


1) Rowing ( Soundgarden)
2) Sailing (Christopher Cross)
3) Surfing with the Alien (Joe Satriani)
4) I go swimming (Peter Gabriel)
5) Surfin' Safari - The Beach Boys


----------



## Rogerx

New theme songs with water sports in the title


1) Rowing ( Soundgarden)
2) Sailing (Christopher Cross)
3) Surfing with the Alien (Joe Satriani)
4) I go swimming (Peter Gabriel)
5) Surfin' Safari - The Beach Boys
6) The Swimming Song ( Loudon Wainwright III)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme songs with water sports in the title


1) Rowing ( Soundgarden)
2) Sailing (Christopher Cross)
3) Surfing with the Alien (Joe Satriani)
4) I go swimming (Peter Gabriel)
5) Surfin' Safari - The Beach Boys
6) The Swimming Song ( Loudon Wainwright III)
7) Windsurfing (The Surfers)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme songs with water sports in the title


1) Rowing ( Soundgarden)
2) Sailing (Christopher Cross)
3) Surfing with the Alien (Joe Satriani)
4) I go swimming (Peter Gabriel)
5) Surfin' Safari - The Beach Boys
6) The Swimming Song ( Loudon Wainwright III)
7) Windsurfing (The Surfers)
8) Surfin' USA (Beach Boys)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme songs with water sports in the title


1) Rowing ( Soundgarden)
2) Sailing (Christopher Cross)
3) Surfing with the Alien (Joe Satriani)
4) I go swimming (Peter Gabriel)
5) Surfin' Safari - The Beach Boys
6) The Swimming Song ( Loudon Wainwright III)
7) Windsurfing (The Surfers)
8) Surfin' USA (Beach Boys)
9) Swimming (Martha and the Muffins)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme songs with water sports in the title


1) Rowing ( Soundgarden)
2) Sailing (Christopher Cross)
3) Surfing with the Alien (Joe Satriani)
4) I go swimming (Peter Gabriel)
5) Surfin' Safari - The Beach Boys
6) The Swimming Song ( Loudon Wainwright III)
7) Windsurfing (The Surfers)
8) Surfin' USA (Beach Boys)
9) Swimming (Martha and the Muffins)
10) Cursed to Crawl (Napalm Death) haha, probably not watersports...


----------



## Rogerx

Please see you number Kjetil Heggelund


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Imagine to be cursed to crawl forever in the pool...


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme - Occupations part 2
these are disqualified



> 1.) Fisherman's Blues (The Waterboys)
> 2.) I am the black wizards (Emperor) it's an occupation
> 3.) Lawyers, Guns and Money (Warren Zevon)
> 4.) Taxman (The Beatles)
> 5.) A Quick One While He's Away (concerning Ivor the engine driver) (The Who)
> 6.) The Pusher (Steppenwolf)
> 7.) Salesman (The Monkees)
> 8.) I'm Just A Singer In A Rock And Roll Band (The Moody Blues)
> 9.) Lovely Rita (meter maid) (The Beatles)
> 10.) Sky Pilot (Eric Burdon and the Animals)


New Theme - Occupations part 2
Above are disqualified

1) Drop the Pilot ( Joan Armatrading)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme - Occupations part 2
Disqualified songs in post 5898.

1) Drop the Pilot ( Joan Armatrading)
2) Paperback writer (Beatles)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme - Occupations part 2
Disqualified songs in post 5898.

1) Drop the Pilot ( Joan Armatrading)
2) Paperback writer (Beatles)
3) The Entertainer (Billy Joel)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme - Occupations part 2
Disqualified songs in post 5898.

1) Drop the Pilot ( Joan Armatrading)
2) Paperback writer (Beatles)
3) The Entertainer (Billy Joel)
4) A Man Needs A Maid ( Neil Young)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme - Occupations part 2
Disqualified songs in post 5898.

1) Drop the Pilot ( Joan Armatrading)
2) Paperback writer (Beatles)
3) The Entertainer (Billy Joel)
4) A Man Needs A Maid ( Neil Young)
5) The Watchmaker (Steven Wilson)






A beautiful song from one of my albums of the century.


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme - Occupations part 2
Disqualified songs in post 5898.

1) Drop the Pilot ( Joan Armatrading)
2) Paperback writer (Beatles)
3) The Entertainer (Billy Joel)
4) A Man Needs A Maid ( Neil Young)
5) The Watchmaker (Steven Wilson)
6) Take Me To The Pilot (Elton John)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme - Occupations part 2
Disqualified songs in post 5898.

1) Drop the Pilot ( Joan Armatrading)
2) Paperback writer (Beatles)
3) The Entertainer (Billy Joel)
4) A Man Needs A Maid ( Neil Young)
5) The Watchmaker (Steven Wilson)
6) Take Me To The Pilot (Elton John)
7) The magician's birthday (Uriah Heep)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New Theme - Occupations part 2
Disqualified songs in post 5898.

1) Drop the Pilot ( Joan Armatrading)
2) Paperback writer (Beatles)
3) The Entertainer (Billy Joel)
4) A Man Needs A Maid ( Neil Young)
5) The Watchmaker (Steven Wilson)
6) Take Me To The Pilot (Elton John)
7) The magician's birthday (Uriah Heep)
8) Ice Cream Man (Tom Waits)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme - Occupations part 2
Disqualified songs in post 5898.

1) Drop the Pilot ( Joan Armatrading)
2) Paperback writer (Beatles)
3) The Entertainer (Billy Joel)
4) A Man Needs A Maid ( Neil Young)
5) The Watchmaker (Steven Wilson)
6) Take Me To The Pilot (Elton John)
7) The magician's birthday (Uriah Heep)
8) Ice Cream Man (Tom Waits)
9) The Actor (Moody Blues)


----------



## Open Book

New Theme - Occupations part 2
Disqualified songs in post 5898.

1) Drop the Pilot ( Joan Armatrading)
2) Paperback writer (Beatles)
3) The Entertainer (Billy Joel)
4) A Man Needs A Maid ( Neil Young)
5) The Watchmaker (Steven Wilson)
6) Take Me To The Pilot (Elton John)
7) The magician's birthday (Uriah Heep)
8) Ice Cream Man (Tom Waits)
9) The Actor (Moody Blues)
10) Son Of A Preacher Man (Aretha Franklin)


----------



## Open Book

New Theme - Occupations part 2
Disqualified songs in post 5898.

1) Drop the Pilot ( Joan Armatrading)
2) Paperback writer (Beatles)
3) The Entertainer (Billy Joel)
4) A Man Needs A Maid ( Neil Young)
5) The Watchmaker (Steven Wilson)
6) Take Me To The Pilot (Elton John)
7) The magician's birthday (Uriah Heep)
8) Ice Cream Man (Tom Waits)
9) The Actor (Moody Blues)
10) Son Of A Preacher Man (Aretha Franklin)

Next theme - a politician, in title or lyrics

1) The Mayor of Simpleton (XTC)


----------



## Art Rock

Next theme - a politician, in title or lyrics

1) The Mayor of Simpleton (XTC)
2) Elected (Alice Cooper)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Next theme - a politician, in title or lyrics

1) The Mayor of Simpleton (XTC)
2) Elected (Alice Cooper)
3) Sinister Minister (Bela Fleck & The Flecktones)


----------



## Art Rock

Next theme - a politician, in title or lyrics

1) The Mayor of Simpleton (XTC)
2) Elected (Alice Cooper)
3) Sinister Minister (Bela Fleck & The Flecktones)
4) Army dreamers (Kate Bush)

_(What could he do)
(Should have been a politician)
But he never had a proper education_


----------



## Starving Wolf

Next theme - a politician, in title or lyrics

1) The Mayor of Simpleton (XTC)
2) Elected (Alice Cooper)
3) Sinister Minister (Bela Fleck & The Flecktones)
4) Army dreamers (Kate Bush)
5) 21st Century Schizoid Man (King Crimson)

"Politicians' funeral pyre"


----------



## Open Book

Next theme - a politician, in title or lyrics

1) The Mayor of Simpleton (XTC)
2) Elected (Alice Cooper)
3) Sinister Minister (Bela Fleck & The Flecktones)
4) Army dreamers (Kate Bush)
5) 21st Century Schizoid Man (King Crimson)
6) Here Comes President Kill Again (XTC)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Next theme - a politician, in title or lyrics

1) The Mayor of Simpleton (XTC)
2) Elected (Alice Cooper)
3) Sinister Minister (Bela Fleck & The Flecktones)
4) Army dreamers (Kate Bush)
5) 21st Century Schizoid Man (King Crimson)
6) Here Comes President Kill Again (XTC)
7) When I'm President (Extreme)


----------



## Open Book

Next theme - a politician, in title or lyrics

1) The Mayor of Simpleton (XTC)
2) Elected (Alice Cooper)
3) Sinister Minister (Bela Fleck & The Flecktones)
4) Army dreamers (Kate Bush)
5) 21st Century Schizoid Man (King Crimson)
6) Here Comes President Kill Again (XTC)
7) When I'm President (Extreme)
8) Fortunate Son (Creedence Clearwater Revival) "I ain't no senator's son"


----------



## Starving Wolf

Next theme - a politician, in title or lyrics

1) The Mayor of Simpleton (XTC)
2) Elected (Alice Cooper)
3) Sinister Minister (Bela Fleck & The Flecktones)
4) Army dreamers (Kate Bush)
5) 21st Century Schizoid Man (King Crimson)
6) Here Comes President Kill Again (XTC)
7) When I'm President (Extreme)
8) Fortunate Son (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
9) My Hero, Mr. President (Paula Cole)


----------



## Rogerx

Next theme - a politician, in title or lyrics

1) The Mayor of Simpleton (XTC)
2) Elected (Alice Cooper)
3) Sinister Minister (Bela Fleck & The Flecktones)
4) Army dreamers (Kate Bush)
5) 21st Century Schizoid Man (King Crimson)
6) Here Comes President Kill Again (XTC)
7) When I'm President (Extreme)
8) Fortunate Son (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
9) My Hero, Mr. President (Paula Cole)
10) (Sleep well, Mr. President) is a Dylanesque song by Bodewijn de Groot


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains the word "city" or "cities".

1) Cities (Talking Heads)


----------



## Rogerx

^^^^^Sorry, forgot about it.

New theme: title contains the word "city" or "cities".

1) Cities (Talking Heads)
2) City Lights (David Essex)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains the word "city" or "cities".

1) Cities (Talking Heads)
2) City Lights (David Essex)
3) In The City (Eagles)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains the word "city" or "cities".

1) Cities (Talking Heads)
2) City Lights (David Essex)
3) In The City (Eagles)
4) Summer in the City (The Lovin' Spoonful )


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains the word "city" or "cities".

1) Cities (Talking Heads)
2) City Lights (David Essex)
3) In The City (Eagles)
4) Summer in the City (The Lovin' Spoonful )
5) We Built This City (Jefferson Starship)


----------



## Common Listener

New theme: title contains the word "city" or "cities".

1) Cities (Talking Heads)
2) City Lights (David Essex)
3) In The City (Eagles)
4) Summer in the City (The Lovin' Spoonful )
5) We Built This City (Jefferson Starship)
6) Cities in Dust (Siouxsie and the Banshees)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains the word "city" or "cities".

1) Cities (Talking Heads)
2) City Lights (David Essex)
3) In The City (Eagles)
4) Summer in the City (The Lovin' Spoonful )
5) We Built This City (Jefferson Starship)
6) Cities in Dust (Siouxsie and the Banshees)
7) City Of Blinding Lights ( U2)


----------



## Common Listener

New theme: title contains the word "city" or "cities".

1) Cities (Talking Heads)
2) City Lights (David Essex)
3) In The City (Eagles)
4) Summer in the City (The Lovin' Spoonful )
5) We Built This City (Jefferson Starship)
6) Cities in Dust (Siouxsie and the Banshees)
7) City Of Blinding Lights ( U2)
8) Cities on Flame (with Rock and Roll) (Blue Oyster Cult)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: title contains the word "city" or "cities".

1) Cities (Talking Heads)
2) City Lights (David Essex)
3) In The City (Eagles)
4) Summer in the City (The Lovin' Spoonful )
5) We Built This City (Jefferson Starship)
6) Cities in Dust (Siouxsie and the Banshees)
7) City Of Blinding Lights ( U2)
8) Cities on Flame (with Rock and Roll) (Blue Oyster Cult)
9) City to city (Gerry Rafferty)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains the word "city" or "cities".

1) Cities (Talking Heads)
2) City Lights (David Essex)
3) In The City (Eagles)
4) Summer in the City (The Lovin' Spoonful )
5) We Built This City (Jefferson Starship)
6) Cities in Dust (Siouxsie and the Banshees)
7) City Of Blinding Lights ( U2)
8) Cities on Flame (with Rock and Roll) (Blue Oyster Cult)
9) City to city (Gerry Rafferty)
10) Detroit City Blues (Fats Domino)


Next up for grabs.


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Machinery

1) Perpetual Motion Machine (Klaatu)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Machinery

1) Perpetual Motion Machine (Klaatu)
2)Blame the Machines (Duran Duran)


----------



## Bulldog

Theme: Machinery

1) Perpetual Motion Machine (Klaatu)
2) Blame the Machines (Duran Duran)
3) Machine Man (Judas Priest)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Machinery

1) Perpetual Motion Machine (Klaatu)
2) Blame the Machines (Duran Duran)
3) Machine Man (Judas Priest)
4) P-Machinery (Propaganda)

Wonderful eighties flashback:


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Machinery

1) Perpetual Motion Machine (Klaatu)
2) Blame the Machines (Duran Duran)
3) Machine Man (Judas Priest)
4) P-Machinery (Propaganda)
5) Dancing Machine ( Jackson 5)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme: Machinery

1) Perpetual Motion Machine (Klaatu)
2) Blame the Machines (Duran Duran)
3) Machine Man (Judas Priest)
4) P-Machinery (Propaganda)
5) Dancing Machine ( Jackson 5)
6) Love Removal Machine (The Cult)


----------



## Common Listener

Theme: Machinery

1) Perpetual Motion Machine (Klaatu)
2) Blame the Machines (Duran Duran)
3) Machine Man (Judas Priest)
4) P-Machinery (Propaganda)
5) Dancing Machine ( Jackson 5)
6) Love Removal Machine (The Cult)
7) Silver Machine (Alien Sex Fiend)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Machinery

1) Perpetual Motion Machine (Klaatu)
2) Blame the Machines (Duran Duran)
3) Machine Man (Judas Priest)
4) P-Machinery (Propaganda)
5) Dancing Machine ( Jackson 5)
6) Love Removal Machine (The Cult)
7) Silver Machine (Alien Sex Fiend)
8) Heavy Metal Machine (The Smashing Pumpkins)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Machinery

1) Perpetual Motion Machine (Klaatu)
2) Blame the Machines (Duran Duran)
3) Machine Man (Judas Priest)
4) P-Machinery (Propaganda)
5) Dancing Machine ( Jackson 5)
6) Love Removal Machine (The Cult)
7) Silver Machine (Alien Sex Fiend)
8) Heavy Metal Machine (The Smashing Pumpkins)
9) Welcome to the machine (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Machinery

1) Perpetual Motion Machine (Klaatu)
2) Blame the Machines (Duran Duran)
3) Machine Man (Judas Priest)
4) P-Machinery (Propaganda)
5) Dancing Machine ( Jackson 5)
6) Love Removal Machine (The Cult)
7) Silver Machine (Alien Sex Fiend)
8) Heavy Metal Machine (The Smashing Pumpkins)
9) Welcome to the machine (Pink Floyd)
10) Sex Machine (James Brown)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Trees

1) The Trees (Rush)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Trees

1) The Trees (Rush)
2) A forest (The Cure)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Trees

1) The Trees (Rush)
2) A forest (The Cure)
3) Wind in the Trees ( Joe Satriani)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Trees

1) The Trees (Rush)
2) A forest (The Cure)
3) Wind in the Trees ( Joe Satriani)
4) Fake Plastic Trees (Radiohead)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Trees

1) The Trees (Rush)
2) A forest (The Cure)
3) Wind in the Trees ( Joe Satriani)
4) Fake Plastic Trees (Radiohead)
5) Under The Mango Tree (Diana Coupland)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Trees

1) The Trees (Rush)
2) A forest (The Cure)
3) Wind in the Trees ( Joe Satriani)
4) Fake Plastic Trees (Radiohead)
5) Under The Mango Tree (Diana Coupland)
6) Lemon tree (Fool's Garden)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: Trees

1) The Trees (Rush)
2) A forest (The Cure)
3) Wind in the Trees ( Joe Satriani)
4) Fake Plastic Trees (Radiohead)
5) Under The Mango Tree (Diana Coupland)
6) Lemon tree (Fool's Garden)
7) Songs from the Wood (Jethro Tull)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Trees

1) The Trees (Rush)
2) A forest (The Cure)
3) Wind in the Trees ( Joe Satriani)
4) Fake Plastic Trees (Radiohead)
5) Under The Mango Tree (Diana Coupland)
6) Lemon tree (Fool's Garden)
7) Songs from the Wood (Jethro Tull)
8) Norwegian Wood (Beatles)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Trees

1) The Trees (Rush)
2) A forest (The Cure)
3) Wind in the Trees ( Joe Satriani)
4) Fake Plastic Trees (Radiohead)
5) Under The Mango Tree (Diana Coupland)
6) Lemon tree (Fool's Garden)
7) Songs from the Wood (Jethro Tull)
8) Norwegian Wood (Beatles)
9) Tupelo Honey (Van Morrison)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Trees

1) The Trees (Rush)
2) A forest (The Cure)
3) Wind in the Trees ( Joe Satriani)
4) Fake Plastic Trees (Radiohead)
5) Under The Mango Tree (Diana Coupland)
6) Lemon tree (Fool's Garden)
7) Songs from the Wood (Jethro Tull)
8) Norwegian Wood (Beatles)
9) Tupelo Honey (Van Morrison)
10) Tree of Suffocating Souls (Triptykon)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: BOOGIE

1.) Blame it on the Boogie (Jackson 5)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: BOOGIE

1.) Blame it on the Boogie (Jackson 5)
2.) Rock With You (Michael Jackson)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: BOOGIE

1.) Blame it on the Boogie (Jackson 5)
2.) Rock With You (Michael Jackson)
3) Boogie Wonderland (Earth Wind and Fire)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: BOOGIE

1) Blame it on the Boogie (Jackson 5)
2) Rock With You (Michael Jackson)
3) Boogie Wonderland (Earth Wind and Fire)
4) Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy (Bette Midler)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: BOOGIE

1) Blame it on the Boogie (Jackson 5)
2) Rock With You (Michael Jackson)
3) Boogie Wonderland (Earth Wind and Fire)
4) Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy (Bette Midler)
5) Boogie Nights (Heat Wave)


----------



## Common Listener

New theme: BOOGIE

1) Blame it on the Boogie (Jackson 5)
2) Rock With You (Michael Jackson)
3) Boogie Wonderland (Earth Wind and Fire)
4) Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy (Bette Midler)
5) Boogie Nights (Heat Wave)
6) Cold Cold Cold/Tripe Face Boogie (Little Feat)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: BOOGIE

1) Blame it on the Boogie (Jackson 5)
2) Rock With You (Michael Jackson)
3) Boogie Wonderland (Earth Wind and Fire)
4) Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy (Bette Midler)
5) Boogie Nights (Heat Wave)
6) Cold Cold Cold/Tripe Face Boogie (Little Feat)
7) Boogie The Devil In (Bump The Devil Out) (The Chubukos)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: BOOGIE

1) Blame it on the Boogie (Jackson 5)
2) Rock With You (Michael Jackson)
3) Boogie Wonderland (Earth Wind and Fire)
4) Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy (Bette Midler)
5) Boogie Nights (Heat Wave)
6) Cold Cold Cold/Tripe Face Boogie (Little Feat)
7) Boogie The Devil In (Bump The Devil Out) (The Chubukos)
8) Honaloochie Boogie ( Mott the Hoople)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: BOOGIE

1) Blame it on the Boogie (Jackson 5)
2) Rock With You (Michael Jackson)
3) Boogie Wonderland (Earth Wind and Fire)
4) Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy (Bette Midler)
5) Boogie Nights (Heat Wave)
6) Cold Cold Cold/Tripe Face Boogie (Little Feat)
7) Boogie The Devil In (Bump The Devil Out) (The Chubukos)
8) Honaloochie Boogie ( Mott the Hoople)
9) Boogie Fever (Sylvers)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: BOOGIE

1) Blame it on the Boogie (Jackson 5)
2) Rock With You (Michael Jackson)
3) Boogie Wonderland (Earth Wind and Fire)
4) Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy (Bette Midler)
5) Boogie Nights (Heat Wave)
6) Cold Cold Cold/Tripe Face Boogie (Little Feat)
7) Boogie The Devil In (Bump The Devil Out) (The Chubukos)
8) Honaloochie Boogie ( Mott the Hoople)
9) Boogie Fever (Sylvers)
10) Boogie With Stu (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Misery preferably in title 

1)My Friend Of Misery - Metallica


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Misery preferably in title

1)My Friend Of Misery - Metallica
2) 1000 Umbrellas (XTC)

has the most pained utterances of the word "misery" in the lyrics


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Misery preferably in title

1) My Friend Of Misery (Metallica)
2) 1000 Umbrellas (XTC) 
3) Misery (The Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Misery preferably in title

1) My Friend Of Misery (Metallica)
2) 1000 Umbrellas (XTC)
3) Misery (The Beatles)
4) Misery Chain ( Chris Cornell)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: Misery preferably in title

1) My Friend Of Misery (Metallica)
2) 1000 Umbrellas (XTC)
3) Misery (The Beatles)
4) Misery Chain ( Chris Cornell)
5) Misery (Clouds)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Misery preferably in title

1) My Friend Of Misery (Metallica)
2) 1000 Umbrellas (XTC)
3) Misery (The Beatles)
4) Misery Chain ( Chris Cornell)
5) Misery (The Clouds)
6) Heaven knows I'm miserable now (The Smiths)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Misery preferably in title

1) My Friend Of Misery (Metallica)
2) 1000 Umbrellas (XTC)
3) Misery (The Beatles)
4) Misery Chain ( Chris Cornell)
5) Misery (The Clouds)
6) Heaven knows I'm miserable now (The Smiths)
7) Misery Makes Its Home In My Heart( The Supremes)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Misery preferably in title

1) My Friend Of Misery (Metallica)
2) 1000 Umbrellas (XTC)
3) Misery (The Beatles)
4) Misery Chain ( Chris Cornell)
5) Misery (The Clouds)
6) Heaven knows I'm miserable now (The Smiths)
7) Misery Makes Its Home In My Heart( The Supremes)
8) Daytime Nighttime Suffering (Wings)

No "misery", but plenty of "suffering", which is a synonym, so let's give it a shot.


----------



## Josquin13

New theme: Misery preferably in title

1) My Friend Of Misery (Metallica)
2) 1000 Umbrellas (XTC)
3) Misery (The Beatles)
4) Misery Chain ( Chris Cornell)
5) Misery (The Clouds)
6) Heaven knows I'm miserable now (The Smiths)
7) Misery Makes Its Home In My Heart( The Supremes)
8) Daytime Nighttime Suffering (Wings)
9) Life is Sweet (Natalie Merchant)

from her lyrics:

"But don’t cry, you know the tears’ll do no good so dry your eyes. They told you life is hard, it’s misery from the start; it’s dull, slow and painful. I tell you life is sweet, in spite of the misery there’s so much more, be grateful. Who do you believe? Who will you listen to, who will it be? It’s high time that you decide in your own mind."


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Misery preferably in title

1) My Friend Of Misery (Metallica)
2) 1000 Umbrellas (XTC)
3) Misery (The Beatles)
4) Misery Chain ( Chris Cornell)
5) Misery (The Clouds)
6) Heaven knows I'm miserable now (The Smiths)
7) Misery Makes Its Home In My Heart( The Supremes)
8) Daytime Nighttime Suffering (Wings)
9) Life is Sweet (Natalie Merchant)
10) Cherchez la femme/C'est si bon (Dr. Buzzard's Original Savannah Band)

_Now he's alone he's got no women and no home
For misery oh- ho, cherchez la femme
_

New theme for anyone who has a good idea (please check with the search in thread option).


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: joy

1) Sea Of Joy (Blind Faith)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: joy

1) Sea Of Joy (Blind Faith)
2) Joy to the World (Three Dog Night)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: joy

1) Sea Of Joy (Blind Faith)
2) Joy to the World (Three Dog Night)
3) You Bring Me Joy (Anita Baker)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: joy

1) Sea Of Joy (Blind Faith)
2) Joy to the World (Three Dog Night)
3) You Bring Me Joy (Anita Baker)
4) Joybringer (Manfred Mann's Earth Band)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: joy

1) Sea Of Joy (Blind Faith)
2) Joy to the World (Three Dog Night)
3) You Bring Me Joy (Anita Baker)
4) Joybringer (Manfred Mann's Earth Band)
5) Let the Good Times Roll (Shirley & Lee)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: joy

1) Sea Of Joy (Blind Faith)
2) Joy to the World (Three Dog Night)
3) You Bring Me Joy (Anita Baker)
4) Joybringer (Manfred Mann's Earth Band)
5) Let the Good Times Roll (Shirley & Lee)
6) Joy (Phish)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: joy

1) Sea Of Joy (Blind Faith)
2) Joy to the World (Three Dog Night)
3) You Bring Me Joy (Anita Baker)
4) Joybringer (Manfred Mann's Earth Band)
5) Let the Good Times Roll (Shirley & Lee)
6) Joy (Phish)
7) Joy (The Sundays)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: joy

1) Sea Of Joy (Blind Faith)
2) Joy to the World (Three Dog Night)
3) You Bring Me Joy (Anita Baker)
4) Joybringer (Manfred Mann's Earth Band)
5) Let the Good Times Roll (Shirley & Lee)
6) Joy (Phish)
7) Joy (The Sundays)
8) Walking on Sunshine (Katrina and the Waves)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: joy

1) Sea Of Joy (Blind Faith)
2) Joy to the World (Three Dog Night)
3) You Bring Me Joy (Anita Baker)
4) Joybringer (Manfred Mann's Earth Band)
5) Let the Good Times Roll (Shirley & Lee)
6) Joy (Phish)
7) Joy (The Sundays)
8) Walking on Sunshine (Katrina and the Waves)
9) Joyride ( Roxette)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: joy

1) Sea Of Joy (Blind Faith)
2) Joy to the World (Three Dog Night)
3) You Bring Me Joy (Anita Baker)
4) Joybringer (Manfred Mann's Earth Band)
5) Let the Good Times Roll (Shirley & Lee)
6) Joy (Phish)
7) Joy (The Sundays)
8) Walking on Sunshine (Katrina and the Waves)
9) Joyride ( Roxette)
10) Sea of Joy (Cream)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Crustaceans (repeats OK)

1) Rock Lobster (The B-52s)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Crustaceans (repeats OK)

1) Rock Lobster (The B-52s)
2) Everything gives you cancer (Joe Jackson)


In astrology, cancer is the sign represented by the crab.


----------



## Room2201974

Theme: Crustaceans (repeats OK)

1) Rock Lobster (The B-52s)
2) Everything gives you cancer (Joe Jackson)
3) Shrimp Shack (Captain Geech And The Shrimp Shack Shooters)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Crustaceans (repeats OK)

1) Rock Lobster (The B-52s)
2) Everything gives you cancer (Joe Jackson)
3) Shrimp Shack (Captain Geech And The Shrimp Shack Shooters)
4) Crabsody In Blue (AC/DC)


----------



## Room2201974

Theme: Crustaceans (repeats OK)

1) Rock Lobster (The B-52s)
2) Everything gives you cancer (Joe Jackson)
3) Shrimp Shack (Captain Geech And The Shrimp Shack Shooters)
4) Crabsody In Blue (AC/DC)
5) Crawdad Song (Traditional, various artists)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Crustaceans (repeats OK)

1) Rock Lobster (The B-52s)
2) Everything gives you cancer (Joe Jackson)
3) Shrimp Shack (Captain Geech And The Shrimp Shack Shooters)
4) Crabsody In Blue (AC/DC)
5) Crawdad Song (Traditional, various artists)
6) Crab people (South Park)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Crustaceans (repeats OK)

1) Rock Lobster (The B-52s)
2) Everything gives you cancer (Joe Jackson)
3) Shrimp Shack (Captain Geech And The Shrimp Shack Shooters)
4) Crabsody In Blue (AC/DC)
5) Crawdad Song (Traditional, various artists)
6) Crab people (South Park)
7) Fisherman, Strawberry and Devil Crab(Miles Davis)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Crustaceans (repeats OK)

1) Rock Lobster (The B-52s)
2) Everything gives you cancer (Joe Jackson)
3) Shrimp Shack (Captain Geech And The Shrimp Shack Shooters)
4) Crabsody In Blue (AC/DC)
5) Crawdad Song (Traditional, various artists)
6) Crab people (South Park)
7) Fisherman, Strawberry and Devil Crab (Miles Davis)
8) (The Legend Of) Miss Baltimore Crabs [Hairspray] (Michelle Pfeiffer)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Crustaceans (repeats OK)

1) Rock Lobster (The B-52s)
2) Everything gives you cancer (Joe Jackson)
3) Shrimp Shack (Captain Geech And The Shrimp Shack Shooters)
4) Crabsody In Blue (AC/DC)
5) Crawdad Song (Traditional, various artists)
6) Crab people (South Park)
7) Fisherman, Strawberry and Devil Crab (Miles Davis)
8) (The Legend Of) Miss Baltimore Crabs [Hairspray] (Michelle Pfeiffer)
9) Barnacle Bill The Sailor (Bix Beiderbecke)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Hopefully, this theme will finish up soon. Guess I'll watch Disney's "The Little Mermaid" to help pass the time. 

It's a musical, and has some catchy tunes. One even won an Oscar for Best Original Song.


----------



## Rogerx

I hope that's a clue .....otherwise I am out


----------



## Starving Wolf

Well, I know two songs that fit the theme, but I posted #9, so I'm out of this round.

Waiting is making me hungry. I might also eat some Jambalaya while I watch the movie.


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Crustaceans (repeats OK)

1) Rock Lobster (The B-52s)
2) Everything gives you cancer (Joe Jackson)
3) Shrimp Shack (Captain Geech And The Shrimp Shack Shooters)
4) Crabsody In Blue (AC/DC)
5) Crawdad Song (Traditional, various artists)
6) Crab people (South Park)
7) Fisherman, Strawberry and Devil Crab (Miles Davis)
8) (The Legend Of) Miss Baltimore Crabs [Hairspray] (Michelle Pfeiffer)
9) Barnacle Bill The Sailor (Bix Beiderbecke)
10) Song Of The Shrimp ( Elvis Presley)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme : Bread ( preferably in title ) If we did it before ignore it, could't find it.

1) Lamb's Bread (UB40 )


----------



## pianozach

New theme : Bread ( preferably in title ) If we did it before ignore it, could't find it.

1) Lamb's Bread (UB40)
2) Bread and Butter (The Newbeats)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme : Bread ( preferably in title ) If we did it before ignore it, could't find it.

1) Lamb's Bread (UB40)
2) Bread and Butter (The Newbeats)
3) Our last summer (ABBA)

_Paris restaurants
Our last summer
Morning croissants
_

I could have sworn we did something like this, and I used this title, but a thread search on Croissant also gave no results. Could have been on the board where I first encountered this game.


----------



## Bulldog

New theme : Bread ( preferably in title ) If we did it before ignore it, could't find it.

1) Lamb's Bread (UB40)
2) Bread and Butter (The Newbeats)
3) Our last summer (ABBA)
4) Corn Bread (Dave Matthews Band)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme : Bread ( preferably in title ) If we did it before ignore it, could't find it.

1) Lamb's Bread (UB40)
2) Bread and Butter (The Newbeats)
3) Our last summer (ABBA)
4) Corn Bread (Dave Matthews Band)
5) Shortenin' Bread (The Beach Boys )


----------



## Art Rock

New theme : Bread ( preferably in title ) If we did it before ignore it, could't find it.

1) Lamb's Bread (UB40)
2) Bread and Butter (The Newbeats)
3) Our last summer (ABBA)
4) Corn Bread (Dave Matthews Band)
5) Shortenin' Bread (The Beach Boys )
6) Pretzel logic (Steely Dan)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme : Bread ( preferably in title ) If we did it before ignore it, could't find it.

1) Lamb's Bread (UB40)
2) Bread and Butter (The Newbeats)
3) Our last summer (ABBA)
4) Corn Bread (Dave Matthews Band)
5) Shortenin' Bread (The Beach Boys )
6) Pretzel logic (Steely Dan)
7) Bread and Roses (Utah Phillips)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme : Bread ( preferably in title ) If we did it before ignore it, could't find it.

1) Lamb's Bread (UB40)
2) Bread and Butter (The Newbeats)
3) Our last summer (ABBA)
4) Corn Bread (Dave Matthews Band)
5) Shortenin' Bread (The Beach Boys )
6) Pretzel logic (Steely Dan)
7) Bread and Roses (Utah Phillips)
8)Yea! Heavy And A Bottle Of Bread (Bob Dylan )


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme : Bread ( preferably in title ) If we did it before ignore it, could't find it.

1) Lamb's Bread (UB40)
2) Bread and Butter (The Newbeats)
3) Our last summer (ABBA)
4) Corn Bread (Dave Matthews Band)
5) Shortenin' Bread (The Beach Boys )
6) Pretzel logic (Steely Dan)
7) Bread and Roses (Utah Phillips)
8)Yea! Heavy And A Bottle Of Bread (Bob Dylan )
9) The Lord's Prayer (Sister Janet Mead)

"Give us this day our daily bread"


----------



## Art Rock

New theme : Bread ( preferably in title ) If we did it before ignore it, could't find it.

1) Lamb's Bread (UB40)
2) Bread and Butter (The Newbeats)
3) Our last summer (ABBA)
4) Corn Bread (Dave Matthews Band)
5) Shortenin' Bread (The Beach Boys )
6) Pretzel logic (Steely Dan)
7) Bread and Roses (Utah Phillips)
8)Yea! Heavy And A Bottle Of Bread (Bob Dylan )
9) The Lord's Prayer (Sister Janet Mead)
10) Down under (Men at Work)

_Buying bread from a man in Brussels
He was six-foot-four and full of muscle
I said, "Do you speak-a my language?"
He just smiled and gave me a vegemite sandwich_


----------



## Art Rock

Since it's King's Day in the Netherlands, the new theme is Willem Alexander.
Any variation of his name (e.g. William, Bill, Alex, ...), preferably in the title.

1) Billy don't be a hero (Paper Lace)


----------



## Rogerx

Since it's King's Day in the Netherlands, the new theme is Willem Alexander.
Any variation of his name (e.g. William, Bill, Alex, ...), preferably in the title.

1) Billy don't be a hero (Paper Lace)
2) Williams' Blood ( Grace Jones)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Since it's King's Day in the Netherlands, the new theme is Willem Alexander.
Any variation of his name (e.g. William, Bill, Alex, ...), preferably in the title.

1) Billy don't be a hero (Paper Lace)
2) Williams' Blood ( Grace Jones)
3) Alexander's Ragtime Band (Louis Armstrong)


----------



## Common Listener

Since it's King's Day in the Netherlands, the new theme is Willem Alexander.
Any variation of his name (e.g. William, Bill, Alex, ...), preferably in the title.

1) Billy don't be a hero (Paper Lace)
2) Williams' Blood ( Grace Jones)
3) Alexander's Ragtime Band (Louis Armstrong)
4) Big Bad Bill (Is Sweet William Now) (Van Halen)


----------



## Rogerx

Since it's King's Day in the Netherlands, the new theme is Willem Alexander.
Any variation of his name (e.g. William, Bill, Alex, ...), preferably in the title.

1) Billy don't be a hero (Paper Lace)
2) Williams' Blood ( Grace Jones)
3) Alexander's Ragtime Band (Louis Armstrong)
4) Big Bad Bill (Is Sweet William Now) (Van Halen)
5) Alexander The Great ( Iron Maiden)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Since it's King's Day in the Netherlands, the new theme is Willem Alexander.
Any variation of his name (e.g. William, Bill, Alex, ...), preferably in the title.

1) Billy don't be a hero (Paper Lace)
2) Williams' Blood ( Grace Jones)
3) Alexander's Ragtime Band (Louis Armstrong)
4) Big Bad Bill (Is Sweet William Now) (Van Halen)
5) Alexander The Great ( Iron Maiden)
6) I'm Just a Bill (Schoolhouse Rock)


----------



## Art Rock

Since it's King's Day in the Netherlands, the new theme is Willem Alexander.
Any variation of his name (e.g. William, Bill, Alex, ...), preferably in the title.

1) Billy don't be a hero (Paper Lace)
2) Williams' Blood ( Grace Jones)
3) Alexander's Ragtime Band (Louis Armstrong)
4) Big Bad Bill (Is Sweet William Now) (Van Halen)
5) Alexander The Great ( Iron Maiden)
6) I'm Just a Bill (Schoolhouse Rock)
7) Willie and the hand jive (Eric Clapton)


----------



## Rogerx

Since it's King's Day in the Netherlands, the new theme is Willem Alexander.
Any variation of his name (e.g. William, Bill, Alex, ...), preferably in the title.

1) Billy don't be a hero (Paper Lace)
2) Williams' Blood ( Grace Jones)
3) Alexander's Ragtime Band (Louis Armstrong)
4) Big Bad Bill (Is Sweet William Now) (Van Halen)
5) Alexander The Great ( Iron Maiden)
6) I'm Just a Bill (Schoolhouse Rock)
7) Willie and the hand jive (Eric Clapton)
8) Don't Mess With Bill (The Marvelettes)


----------



## Art Rock

Since it's King's Day in the Netherlands, the new theme is Willem Alexander.
Any variation of his name (e.g. William, Bill, Alex, ...), preferably in the title.

1) Billy don't be a hero (Paper Lace)
2) Williams' Blood ( Grace Jones)
3) Alexander's Ragtime Band (Louis Armstrong)
4) Big Bad Bill (Is Sweet William Now) (Van Halen)
5) Alexander The Great ( Iron Maiden)
6) I'm Just a Bill (Schoolhouse Rock)
7) Willie and the hand jive (Eric Clapton)
8) Don't Mess With Bill (The Marvelettes)
9) Alexander Graham Bell (The Sweet)


----------



## pianozach

Since it's King's Day in the Netherlands, the new theme is Willem Alexander.
Any variation of his name (e.g. William, Bill, Alex, ...), preferably in the title.

1) Billy don't be a hero (Paper Lace)
2) Williams' Blood ( Grace Jones)
3) Alexander's Ragtime Band (Louis Armstrong)
4) Big Bad Bill (Is Sweet William Now) (Van Halen)
5) Alexander The Great ( Iron Maiden)
6) I'm Just a Bill (Schoolhouse Rock)
7) Willie and the hand jive (Eric Clapton)
8) Don't Mess With Bill (The Marvelettes)
9) Alexander Graham Bell (The Sweet)
10) Soliloquy [Carousel] (Rogers & Hammerstein)

_"Not my boy! 
Not *Bill*! 
*Bill*... 
My boy *Bill*. I will see that he is named after me, I will. 
My boy, *Bill*! He'll be tall. And tough as a tree, will *Bill*! 
Like a tree he'll grow . . . "_


----------



## pianozach

THEME: Vegetables

1) Do the Mashed Potato (James Brown)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

THEME: Vegetables

1) Do the Mashed Potato (James Brown
2)Call Any Vegetable (Zappa/Mother's)


----------



## Bulldog

THEME: Vegetables

1) Do the Mashed Potato (James Brown
2) Call Any Vegetable (Zappa/Mother's)
3) Potato Head Blues (Louis Armstrong)


----------



## Room2201974

THEME: Vegetables

1) Do the Mashed Potato (James Brown
2) Call Any Vegetable (Zappa/Mother's)
3) Potato Head Blues (Louis Armstrong)
4) Green Onions (Booker T. And The M.G.s)


----------



## Art Rock

THEME: Vegetables

1) Do the Mashed Potato (James Brown
2) Call Any Vegetable (Zappa/Mother's)
3) Potato Head Blues (Louis Armstrong)
4) Green Onions (Booker T. And The M.G.s)
5) Ecce Homo - the Mister Bean Theme (Whatever Choir sings it)


----------



## ldiat

1) Do the Mashed Potato (James Brown
2) Call Any Vegetable (Zappa/Mother's)
3) Potato Head Blues (Louis Armstrong)
4) Green Onions (Booker T. And The M.G.s)
5) Ecce Homo - the Mister Bean Theme (Whatever Choir sings it)
6)Vegetables, (The Beach Boys)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

THEME: Vegetables

1) Do the Mashed Potato (James Brown)
2) Call Any Vegetable (Zappa/Mother's)
3) Potato Head Blues (Louis Armstrong)
4) Green Onions (Booker T. And The M.G.s)
5) Ecce Homo - the Mister Bean Theme (Whatever Choir sings it)
6) Vegetables (The Beach Boys)
7) Mr. Green Genes (Frank Zappa)


----------



## Starving Wolf

THEME: Vegetables

1) Do the Mashed Potato (James Brown)
2) Call Any Vegetable (Zappa/Mother's)
3) Potato Head Blues (Louis Armstrong)
4) Green Onions (Booker T. And The M.G.s)
5) Ecce Homo - the Mister Bean Theme (Whatever Choir sings it)
6) Vegetables (The Beach Boys)
7) Mr. Green Genes (Frank Zappa)
8) Private Idaho (B52s)

"Underground like a wild potato"


----------



## Open Book

THEME: Vegetables

1) Do the Mashed Potato (James Brown)
2) Call Any Vegetable (Zappa/Mother's)
3) Potato Head Blues (Louis Armstrong)
4) Green Onions (Booker T. And The M.G.s)
5) Ecce Homo - the Mister Bean Theme (Whatever Choir sings it)
6) Vegetables (The Beach Boys)
7) Mr. Green Genes (Frank Zappa)
8) Private Idaho (B52s)
9) Back Door Man (The Doors) 

"Eat your pork and beans"


----------



## Common Listener

THEME: Vegetables

1) Do the Mashed Potato (James Brown)
2) Call Any Vegetable (Zappa/Mother's)
3) Potato Head Blues (Louis Armstrong)
4) Green Onions (Booker T. And The M.G.s)
5) Ecce Homo - the Mister Bean Theme (Whatever Choir sings it)
6) Vegetables (The Beach Boys)
7) Mr. Green Genes (Frank Zappa)
8) Private Idaho (B52s)
9) Back Door Man (The Doors) 
10) The Toxic Waltz (Exodus)

"Used to do the monkey
But now it's not cool
The twist and mashed potato
Are no exception to the rule"


----------



## Common Listener

Theme: Aeronautics

1) Sky Pilot (The Animals)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: Aeronautics

1) Sky Pilot (The Animals)
2) This Time Tomorrow (The Kinks)


----------



## Bulldog

Theme: Aeronautics

1) Sky Pilot (The Animals)
2) This Time Tomorrow (The Kinks)
3) Ashes to Ashes (David Bowie)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Aeronautics

1) Sky Pilot (The Animals)
2) This Time Tomorrow (The Kinks)
3) Ashes to Ashes (David Bowie)
4) Those Magnificent Men In Their Flying Machines(by Ron Goodwin)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: Aeronautics

1) Sky Pilot (The Animals)
2) This Time Tomorrow (The Kinks)
3) Ashes to Ashes (David Bowie)
4) Those Magnificent Men In Their Flying Machines(by Ron Goodwin)
5) Eight Miles High (The Byrds)


----------



## Room2201974

Theme: Aeronautics

1) Sky Pilot (The Animals)
2) This Time Tomorrow (The Kinks)
3) Ashes to Ashes (David Bowie)
4) Those Magnificent Men In Their Flying Machines(by Ron Goodwin)
5) Eight Miles High (The Byrds)
6) Plane Wreck at Los Gatos (Woody Guthrie)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Aeronautics

1) Sky Pilot (The Animals)
2) This Time Tomorrow (The Kinks)
3) Ashes to Ashes (David Bowie)
4) Those Magnificent Men In Their Flying Machines(by Ron Goodwin)
5) Eight Miles High (The Byrds)
6) Plane Wreck at Los Gatos (Woody Guthrie)
7) Leaving On A Jet Plane (John Denver)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Aeronautics

1) Sky Pilot (The Animals)
2) This Time Tomorrow (The Kinks)
3) Ashes to Ashes (David Bowie)
4) Those Magnificent Men In Their Flying Machines(by Ron Goodwin)
5) Eight Miles High (The Byrds)
6) Plane Wreck at Los Gatos (Woody Guthrie)
7) Leaving On A Jet Plane (John Denver)
8) Rocket 88 ( Ike Turner)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: Aeronautics

1) Sky Pilot (The Animals)
2) This Time Tomorrow (The Kinks)
3) Ashes to Ashes (David Bowie)
4) Those Magnificent Men In Their Flying Machines(by Ron Goodwin)
5) Eight Miles High (The Byrds)
6) Plane Wreck at Los Gatos (Woody Guthrie)
7) Leaving On A Jet Plane (John Denver)
8) Rocket 88 ( Ike Turner)
9) Helicopter (XTC)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Aeronautics

1) Sky Pilot (The Animals)
2) This Time Tomorrow (The Kinks)
3) Ashes to Ashes (David Bowie)
4) Those Magnificent Men In Their Flying Machines(by Ron Goodwin)
5) Eight Miles High (The Byrds)
6) Plane Wreck at Los Gatos (Woody Guthrie)
7) Leaving On A Jet Plane (John Denver)
8) Rocket 88 ( Ike Turner)
9) Helicopter (XTC)
10) Jet Airliner (Steve Miller Band)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Pain

1) King Of Pain (Police)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Pain

1) King Of Pain (Police)
2) Heal The Pain ( George Michael)


----------



## Open Book

New Theme: Pain

1) King Of Pain (Police)
2) Heal The Pain ( George Michael)
3) Everybody Hurts (R.E.M.)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Pain

1) King Of Pain (Police)
2) Heal The Pain ( George Michael)
3) Everybody Hurts (R.E.M.)
4) Achy Breaky Heart (Billy Ray Cyrus)


----------



## Common Listener

New Theme: Pain

1) King Of Pain (Police)
2) Heal The Pain ( George Michael)
3) Everybody Hurts (R.E.M.)
4) Achy Breaky Heart (Billy Ray Cyrus) 
5) House of Pain (Van Halen)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Pain

1) King Of Pain (Police)
2) Heal The Pain ( George Michael)
3) Everybody Hurts (R.E.M.)
4) Achy Breaky Heart (Billy Ray Cyrus)
5) House of Pain (Van Halen)
6) Sketches of pain. ( Tears for Fears )


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Pain

1) King Of Pain (Police)
2) Heal The Pain ( George Michael)
3) Everybody Hurts (R.E.M.)
4) Achy Breaky Heart (Billy Ray Cyrus)
5) House of Pain (Van Halen)
6) Sketches of pain. ( Tears for Fears )
7) Needles And Pins (Searchers)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme: Pain

1) King Of Pain (Police)
2) Heal The Pain ( George Michael)
3) Everybody Hurts (R.E.M.)
4) Achy Breaky Heart (Billy Ray Cyrus)
5) House of Pain (Van Halen)
6) Sketches of pain. ( Tears for Fears )
7) Needles And Pins (Searchers)
8) Hurt (Johnny Cash)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Pain

1) King Of Pain (Police)
2) Heal The Pain ( George Michael)
3) Everybody Hurts (R.E.M.)
4) Achy Breaky Heart (Billy Ray Cyrus)
5) House of Pain (Van Halen)
6) Sketches of pain. ( Tears for Fears )
7) Needles And Pins (Searchers)
8) Hurt (Johnny Cash)
9) Love Hurts( Nazareth)


----------



## Bulldog

New Theme: Pain

1) King Of Pain (Police)
2) Heal The Pain ( George Michael)
3) Everybody Hurts (R.E.M.)
4) Achy Breaky Heart (Billy Ray Cyrus)
5) House of Pain (Van Halen)
6) Sketches of pain. ( Tears for Fears )
7) Needles And Pins (Searchers)
8) Hurt (Johnny Cash)
9) Love Hurts( Nazareth)
10) Hurts So Good (John Cougar Mellencamp)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Ribbons

1) Tie a Yellow Ribbin Round the Ole Oak Tree (Perry Como )


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Ribbons

1) Tie a Yellow Ribbon Round the Ole Oak Tree (Perry Como )
2) She Wore A Yellow Ribbon (Mitch Miller)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Ribbons

1) Tie a Yellow Ribbon Round the Ole Oak Tree (Perry Como )
2) She Wore A Yellow Ribbon (Mitch Miller)
3) Scarlet Ribbons ( The Cats)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Ribbons

1) Tie a Yellow Ribbon Round the Ole Oak Tree (Perry Como )
2) She Wore A Yellow Ribbon (Mitch Miller)
3) Scarlet Ribbons ( The Cats)
4) Six ribbons (Jon English)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Ribbons

1) Tie a Yellow Ribbon Round the Ole Oak Tree (Perry Como )
2) She Wore A Yellow Ribbon (Mitch Miller)
3) Scarlet Ribbons ( The Cats)
4) Six ribbons (Jon English)
5) Ribbons of Blue ( Boney M )


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Ribbons

1) Tie a Yellow Ribbon Round the Ole Oak Tree (Perry Como )
2) She Wore A Yellow Ribbon (Mitch Miller)
3) Scarlet Ribbons ( The Cats)
4) Six ribbons (Jon English)
5) Ribbons of Blue ( Boney M )
6) Just What I Needed (Cars)

"it's not the ribbons in your hair"


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Ribbons

1) Tie a Yellow Ribbon Round the Ole Oak Tree (Perry Como )
2) She Wore A Yellow Ribbon (Mitch Miller)
3) Scarlet Ribbons ( The Cats)
4) Six ribbons (Jon English)
5) Ribbons of Blue ( Boney M )
6) Just What I Needed (Cars)
7) Ribbons Down My Back [fr. Hello Dolly] (by Jerry Herman)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Ribbons

1) Tie a Yellow Ribbon Round the Ole Oak Tree (Perry Como )
2) She Wore A Yellow Ribbon (Mitch Miller)
3) Scarlet Ribbons ( The Cats)
4) Six ribbons (Jon English)
5) Ribbons of Blue ( Boney M )
6) Just What I Needed (Cars)
7) Ribbons Down My Back [fr. Hello Dolly] (by Jerry Herman)
8) The Wheel and the Maypole (XTC)


----------



## bharbeke

New theme: Ribbons

1) Tie a Yellow Ribbon Round the Ole Oak Tree (Perry Como )
2) She Wore A Yellow Ribbon (Mitch Miller)
3) Scarlet Ribbons ( The Cats)
4) Six ribbons (Jon English)
5) Ribbons of Blue ( Boney M )
6) Just What I Needed (Cars)
7) Ribbons Down My Back [fr. Hello Dolly] (by Jerry Herman)
8) The Wheel and the Maypole (XTC)
9) Help Me Make It Through the Night (Kris Kristofferson)

_Take the ribbon from your hair..._


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Ribbons

1) Tie a Yellow Ribbon Round the Ole Oak Tree (Perry Como )
2) She Wore A Yellow Ribbon (Mitch Miller)
3) Scarlet Ribbons ( The Cats)
4) Six ribbons (Jon English)
5) Ribbons of Blue ( Boney M )
6) Just What I Needed (Cars)
7) Ribbons Down My Back [fr. Hello Dolly] (by Jerry Herman)
8) The Wheel and the Maypole (XTC)
9) Help Me Make It Through the Night (Kris Kristofferson)
10) I've Got Pabst Blue Ribbon On My Mind (jingle for an American beer brand)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: numb

1) Numb (U2)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: numb

1) Numb (U2)
2) Comfortably Numb (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: numb

1) Numb (U2)
2) Numb ( Alanis Morissette)


----------



## pianozach

_Corrected_

New theme: numb

1) Numb (U2)
2) Comfortably Numb (Pink Floyd)
3) Numb (Alanis Morissette)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: numb

1) Numb (U2)
2) Comfortably Numb (Pink Floyd)
3) Numb (Alanis Morissette)
4) That's All (Phil Collins)

"I can't feel a thing from my head down to my toes"


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: numb

1) Numb (U2)
2) Comfortably Numb (Pink Floyd)
3) Numb (Alanis Morissette)
4) That's All (Phil Collins)
5) Numb (Linea 77)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: numb

1) Numb (U2)
2) Comfortably Numb (Pink Floyd)
3) Numb (Alanis Morissette)
4) That's All (Phil Collins)
5) Numb (Linea 77)
6) No Feelings (Sex Pistols)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: numb

1) Numb (U2)
2) Comfortably Numb (Pink Floyd)
3) Numb (Alanis Morissette)
4) That's All (Phil Collins)
5) Numb (Linea 77)
6) No Feelings (Sex Pistols)
7) Dazed and Confused (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: numb

1) Numb (U2)
2) Comfortably Numb (Pink Floyd)
3) Numb (Alanis Morissette)
4) That's All (Phil Collins)
5) Numb (Linea 77)
6) No Feelings (Sex Pistols)
7) Dazed and Confused (Led Zeppelin)
8) Numbed in Moscow (Portishead)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: numb

1) Numb (U2)
2) Comfortably Numb (Pink Floyd)
3) Numb (Alanis Morissette)
4) That's All (Phil Collins)
5) Numb (Linea 77)
6) No Feelings (Sex Pistols)
7) Dazed and Confused (Led Zeppelin)
8) Numbed in Moscow (Portishead)
9) Tomorrow Never Knows (The Beatles)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: numb

1) Numb (U2)
2) Comfortably Numb (Pink Floyd)
3) Numb (Alanis Morissette)
4) That's All (Phil Collins)
5) Numb (Linea 77)
6) No Feelings (Sex Pistols)
7) Dazed and Confused (Led Zeppelin)
8) Numbed in Moscow (Portishead)
9) Tomorrow Never Knows (The Beatles)
10) Mr. Tambourine Man (Bob Dylan)

_Take me on a trip upon your magic swirling ship
My senses have been stripped
My hands can't feel to grip
My toes too numb to step
Wait only for my boot heels to be wandering_


----------



## pianozach

Theme: "Won't" in the title

1) It Won't Be Long (The Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: "Won't" in the title

1) It Won't Be Long (The Beatles)
2) Time Won't Let Me (The Outsiders)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: "Won't" in the title

1) It Won't Be Long (The Beatles)
2) Time Won't Let Me (The Outsiders)
3) Won't somebody dance with me? (Lynsey de Paul)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: "Won't" in the title

1) It Won't Be Long (The Beatles)
2) Time Won't Let Me (The Outsiders)
3) Won't somebody dance with me? (Lynsey de Paul)
4) I Won't Hold You Back ( Toto)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: "Won't" in the title

1) It Won't Be Long (The Beatles)
2) Time Won't Let Me (The Outsiders)
3) Won't somebody dance with me? (Lynsey de Paul)
4) I Won't Hold You Back ( Toto)
5) Your mamma won't like me (Suzi Quatro)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: "Won't" in the title

1) It Won't Be Long (The Beatles)
2) Time Won't Let Me (The Outsiders)
3) Won't somebody dance with me? (Lynsey de Paul)
4) I Won't Hold You Back ( Toto)
5) Your mamma won't like me (Suzi Quatro) 
6) I Won't Back Down (Tom Petty)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: "Won't" in the title

1) It Won't Be Long (The Beatles)
2) Time Won't Let Me (The Outsiders)
3) Won't somebody dance with me? (Lynsey de Paul)
4) I Won't Hold You Back ( Toto)
5) Your mamma won't like me (Suzi Quatro)
6) I Won't Back Down (Tom Petty)
7) I won't let you down (Ph.D.)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: "Won't" in the title

1) It Won't Be Long (The Beatles)
2) Time Won't Let Me (The Outsiders)
3) Won't somebody dance with me? (Lynsey de Paul)
4) I Won't Hold You Back ( Toto)
5) Your mamma won't like me (Suzi Quatro)
6) I Won't Back Down (Tom Petty)
7) I won't let you down (Ph.D.)
8) I Won't Last A Day Without You ( Carpenters)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Theme: "Won't" in the title

1) It Won't Be Long (The Beatles)
2) Time Won't Let Me (The Outsiders)
3) Won't somebody dance with me? (Lynsey de Paul)
4) I Won't Hold You Back ( Toto)
5) Your mamma won't like me (Suzi Quatro)
6) I Won't Back Down (Tom Petty)
9) You Won't See Me (The Beatles)


----------



## Art Rock

???

Anyway, corrected board:

Theme: "Won't" in the title

1) It Won't Be Long (The Beatles)
2) Time Won't Let Me (The Outsiders)
3) Won't somebody dance with me? (Lynsey de Paul)
4) I Won't Hold You Back ( Toto)
5) Your mamma won't like me (Suzi Quatro)
6) I Won't Back Down (Tom Petty)
7) I won't let you down (Ph.D.)
8) I Won't Last A Day Without You ( Carpenters)
9) You Won't See Me (The Beatles)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: "Won't" in the title

1) It Won't Be Long (The Beatles)
2) Time Won't Let Me (The Outsiders)
3) Won't somebody dance with me? (Lynsey de Paul)
4) I Won't Hold You Back ( Toto)
5) Your mamma won't like me (Suzi Quatro)
6) I Won't Back Down (Tom Petty)
7) I won't let you down (Ph.D.)
8) I Won't Last A Day Without You ( Carpenters)
9) You Won't See Me (The Beatles)
10) Won't Get Fooled Again (The Who)


----------



## Open Book

Anyone can choose a new theme.


----------



## pianozach

Theme: "Don't" in the title

1) Don't Let Me Down (The Beatles)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: "Don't" in the title

1) Don't Let Me Down (The Beatles)
2) I Don't Wanna Go Down to the Basement (The Ramones)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: "Don't" in the title

1) Don't Let Me Down (The Beatles)
2) I Don't Wanna Go Down to the Basement (The Ramones)
3) I don't want to talk about it (Rod Stewart)


----------



## Bwv 1080

Theme: "Don't" in the title

1) Don't Let Me Down (The Beatles)
2) I Don't Wanna Go Down to the Basement (The Ramones)
3) I don't want to talk about it (Rod Stewart)
4) Don't Make Me Over (Bacharach / David)


----------



## Room2201974

Theme: "Don't" in the title

1) Don't Let Me Down (The Beatles)
2) I Don't Wanna Go Down to the Basement (The Ramones)
3) I don't want to talk about it (Rod Stewart)
4) Don't Make Me Over (Bacharach / David)
5) Don't Stop Now (Crowded House)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: "Don't" in the title

1) Don't Let Me Down (The Beatles)
2) I Don't Wanna Go Down to the Basement (The Ramones)
3) I don't want to talk about it (Rod Stewart)
4) Don't Make Me Over (Bacharach / David)
5) Don't Stop Now (Crowded House)
6) Don't Stand So Close To Me (The Police)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: "Don't" in the title

1) Don't Let Me Down (The Beatles)
2) I Don't Wanna Go Down to the Basement (The Ramones)
3) I don't want to talk about it (Rod Stewart)
4) Don't Make Me Over (Bacharach / David)
5) Don't Stop Now (Crowded House)
6) Don't Stand So Close To Me (The Police)
7) Don't Bring Me Down (ELO)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: "Don't" in the title

1) Don't Let Me Down (The Beatles)
2) I Don't Wanna Go Down to the Basement (The Ramones)
3) I don't want to talk about it (Rod Stewart)
4) Don't Make Me Over (Bacharach / David)
5) Don't Stop Now (Crowded House)
6) Don't Stand So Close To Me (The Police)
7) Don't Bring Me Down (ELO)
8) Don't get me wrong (Pretenders)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: "Don't" in the title

1) Don't Let Me Down (The Beatles)
2) I Don't Wanna Go Down to the Basement (The Ramones)
3) I don't want to talk about it (Rod Stewart)
4) Don't Make Me Over (Bacharach / David)
5) Don't Stop Now (Crowded House)
6) Don't Stand So Close To Me (The Police)
7) Don't Bring Me Down (ELO)
8) Don't get me wrong (Pretenders)
9) Don't Stop (Fleetwood Mac)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: "Don't" in the title

1) Don't Let Me Down (The Beatles)
2) I Don't Wanna Go Down to the Basement (The Ramones)
3) I don't want to talk about it (Rod Stewart)
4) Don't Make Me Over (Bacharach / David)
5) Don't Stop Now (Crowded House)
6) Don't Stand So Close To Me (The Police)
7) Don't Bring Me Down (ELO)
8) Don't get me wrong (Pretenders)
9) Don't Stop (Fleetwood Mac)
10) You don't bring me flowers anymore (Barbra and Neil)


Anyone start a new theme. I'm done for today.


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: quitting

1) I Can't Quit You Baby (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: quitting

1) I Can't Quit You Baby (Led Zeppelin)
2) Take This Job And Shove It (Johnny Paycheck)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: quitting

1) I Can't Quit You Baby (Led Zeppelin)
2) Take This Job And Shove It (Johnny Paycheck)
3) Beauty School Dropout (Frankie Avalon)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: quitting

1) I Can't Quit You Baby (Led Zeppelin)
2) Take This Job And Shove It (Johnny Paycheck)
3) Beauty School Dropout (Frankie Avalon)
4) Quit (Juliana Hatfield)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: quitting

1) I Can't Quit You Baby (Led Zeppelin)
2) Take This Job And Shove It (Johnny Paycheck)
3) Beauty School Dropout (Frankie Avalon)
4) Quit (Juliana Hatfield)
5)Breaking Up Is Hard To Do( Neil Sedaka)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: quitting

1) I Can't Quit You Baby (Led Zeppelin)
2) Take This Job And Shove It (Johnny Paycheck)
3) Beauty School Dropout (Frankie Avalon)
4) Quit (Juliana Hatfield)
5)Breaking Up Is Hard To Do( Neil Sedaka)
6) Free Fallin' (Tom Petty)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: quitting

1) I Can't Quit You Baby (Led Zeppelin)
2) Take This Job And Shove It (Johnny Paycheck)
3) Beauty School Dropout (Frankie Avalon)
4) Quit (Juliana Hatfield)
5)Breaking Up Is Hard To Do( Neil Sedaka) 
6) Free Fallin' (Tom Petty)
7) Quit playing games with my heart( Back street boys)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: quitting

1) I Can't Quit You Baby (Led Zeppelin)
2) Take This Job And Shove It (Johnny Paycheck)
3) Beauty School Dropout (Frankie Avalon)
4) Quit (Juliana Hatfield)
5)Breaking Up Is Hard To Do( Neil Sedaka) 
6) Free Fallin' (Tom Petty)
7) Quit playing games with my heart( Back street boys)
8) Take A Letter Maria ( R B Greaves)


----------



## Common Listener

New theme: quitting

1) I Can't Quit You Baby (Led Zeppelin)
2) Take This Job And Shove It (Johnny Paycheck)
3) Beauty School Dropout (Frankie Avalon)
4) Quit (Juliana Hatfield)
5)Breaking Up Is Hard To Do( Neil Sedaka) 
6) Free Fallin' (Tom Petty)
7) Quit playing games with my heart( Back street boys)
8) Take A Letter Maria ( R B Greaves)
9) Beyond the Realms of Death (Judas Priest)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: quitting

1) I Can't Quit You Baby (Led Zeppelin)
2) Take This Job And Shove It (Johnny Paycheck)
3) Beauty School Dropout (Frankie Avalon)
4) Quit (Juliana Hatfield)
5)Breaking Up Is Hard To Do( Neil Sedaka)
6) Free Fallin' (Tom Petty)
7) Quit playing games with my heart( Back street boys)
8) Take A Letter Maria ( R B Greaves)
9) Beyond the Realms of Death (Judas Priest)
10) Let's call it quits (Slade)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: you and me.
Title must contain both words "you" and "me", or "I" and "you".

1) I/You (Brian Protheroe)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: you and me.
Title must contain both words "you" and "me", or "I" and "you".

1) I/You (Brian Protheroe)
2) You Looking At Me, Looking At You (Ozzy)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: you and me.
Title must contain both words "you" and "me", or "I" and "you".

1) I/You (Brian Protheroe)
2) You Looking At Me, Looking At You (Ozzy)
3) Me and You and a Dog named Boo (Lobo)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: you and me.
Title must contain both words "you" and "me", or "I" and "you".

1) I/You (Brian Protheroe)
2) You Looking At Me, Looking At You (Ozzy)
3) Me and You and a Dog named Boo (Lobo)
4) You to me are everything (Real Thing)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: you and me.
Title must contain both words "you" and "me", or "I" and "you".

1) I/You (Brian Protheroe)
2) You Looking At Me, Looking At You (Ozzy)
3) Me and You and a Dog named Boo (Lobo)
4) You to me are everything (Real Thing)
5) Together You and I ( Dolly Parton)


----------



## Common Listener

New theme: you and me.
Title must contain both words "you" and "me", or "I" and "you".

1) I/You (Brian Protheroe)
2) You Looking At Me, Looking At You (Ozzy)
3) Me and You and a Dog named Boo (Lobo)
4) You to me are everything (Real Thing)
5) Together You and I ( Dolly Parton)
6) Better by You, Better Than Me (Judas Priest)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: you and me.
Title must contain both words "you" and "me", or "I" and "you".

1) I/You (Brian Protheroe)
2) You Looking At Me, Looking At You (Ozzy)
3) Me and You and a Dog named Boo (Lobo)
4) You to me are everything (Real Thing)
5) Together You and I ( Dolly Parton)
6) Better by You, Better Than Me (Judas Priest)
7) And you and I (Yes)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: you and me.
Title must contain both words "you" and "me", or "I" and "you".

1) I/You (Brian Protheroe)
2) You Looking At Me, Looking At You (Ozzy)
3) Me and You and a Dog named Boo (Lobo)
4) You to me are everything (Real Thing)
5) Together You and I ( Dolly Parton)
6) Better by You, Better Than Me (Judas Priest)
7) And you and I (Yes)
8) You And Me Are Gone (Jamie Cullum)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: you and me.
Title must contain both words "you" and "me", or "I" and "you".

1) I/You (Brian Protheroe)
2) You Looking At Me, Looking At You (Ozzy)
3) Me and You and a Dog named Boo (Lobo)
4) You to me are everything (Real Thing)
5) Together You and I ( Dolly Parton)
6) Better by You, Better Than Me (Judas Priest)
7) And you and I (Yes)
8) You And Me Are Gone (Jamie Cullum)
9) Just You And Me (Chicago)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: you and me.
Title must contain both words "you" and "me", or "I" and "you".

1) I/You (Brian Protheroe)
2) You Looking At Me, Looking At You (Ozzy)
3) Me and You and a Dog named Boo (Lobo)
4) You to me are everything (Real Thing)
5) Together You and I ( Dolly Parton)
6) Better by You, Better Than Me (Judas Priest)
7) And you and I (Yes)
8) You And Me Are Gone (Jamie Cullum)
9) Just You And Me (Chicago)
10) From Me to You (The Beatles)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Songs with a metal or metallic substance in the title

1) One Tin Soldier (Jinx Dawson/Coven)


----------



## Art Rock

Hang on, we've done elements twice - lots of those were about metals (I left out the two that were not). Disqualified list:

1) Iron Man (Black Sabbath)
2) Silver / Lead (Wire)
3) Silver and Gold (Burl Ives)
4) Silver Threads & Golden Needles (The Springfields)
5) Tin Man (Miranda Lambert)
7) Silver Bells (Bing Crosby)
8) King's Lead Hat (Brian Eno)
9) Queen Of The Silver Dollar (Emmylou Harris)
10) The Power Of Gold (Dan Fogelberg)

1.) Lithium sunset (Sting)
3.) You Got The Silver (The Rolling Stones)
4.) Fool's Gold (Procol Harum)
5.) Iron Maiden (Iron Maiden)
6.) Cobalt (feat. Sarin.Us) - (Jessica Frech)
7.) Fools Gold (The Stone Roses)
8.) Hi Ho Silver Lining (Jeff Beck)
9.) I Am The Mercury (Jimmie Spheeris)
10.) One Tin Soldier (The Original Caste)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Metal heart ! ! !


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Songs with a metal or metallic substance in the title
Disqualified in post 6105

1) Tin Man (America)


This is a different song from the Miranda Lambert entry. I assume that One Tin Soldier (Jinx Dawson/Coven) is the same song as One Tin Soldier (The Original Caste).


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Songs with a metal or metallic substance in the title
Disqualified in post 6105

1) Tin Man (America)
2) Magnet And Steel (Walter Egan)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme: Songs with a metal or metallic substance in the title
Disqualified in post 6105

1) Tin Man (America)
2) Magnet And Steel (Walter Egan)
3) Metal Heart (Accept)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Songs with a metal or metallic substance in the title
Disqualified in post 6105

1) Tin Man (America)
2) Magnet And Steel (Walter Egan)
3) Metal Heart (Accept)
4) Man On The Silver Mountain (Rainbow)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: Songs with a metal or metallic substance in the title
Disqualified in post 6105

1) Tin Man (America)
2) Magnet And Steel (Walter Egan)
3) Metal Heart (Accept)
4) Man On The Silver Mountain (Rainbow)
5) Brass in Pocket (The Pretenders)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Songs with a metal or metallic substance in the title
Disqualified in post 6105

1) Tin Man (America)
2) Magnet And Steel (Walter Egan)
3) Metal Heart (Accept)
4) Man On The Silver Mountain (Rainbow)
5) Brass in Pocket (The Pretenders)
6) Lithium (Nirvana)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: Songs with a metal or metallic substance in the title
Disqualified in post 6105

1) Tin Man (America)
2) Magnet And Steel (Walter Egan)
3) Metal Heart (Accept)
4) Man On The Silver Mountain (Rainbow)
5) Brass in Pocket (The Pretenders)
6) Lithium (Nirvana)
7) Paper and Iron (Notes and Coins) (XTC)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Songs with a metal or metallic substance in the title
Disqualified in post 6105

1) Tin Man (America)
2) Magnet And Steel (Walter Egan)
3) Metal Heart (Accept)
4) Man On The Silver Mountain (Rainbow)
5) Brass in Pocket (The Pretenders)
6) Lithium (Nirvana)
7) Paper and Iron (Notes and Coins) (XTC)
8) Steel and Glass (John Lennon)


----------



## Josquin13

Theme: Songs with a metal or metallic substance in the title
Disqualified in post 6105

1) Tin Man (America)
2) Magnet And Steel (Walter Egan)
3) Metal Heart (Accept)
4) Man On The Silver Mountain (Rainbow)
5) Brass in Pocket (The Pretenders)
6) Lithium (Nirvana)
7) Paper and Iron (Notes and Coins) (XTC)
8) Steel and Glass (John Lennon)
9) After the Gold Rush (Neil Young)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Theme: Songs with a metal or metallic substance in the title
Disqualified in post 6105

1) Tin Man (America)
2) Magnet And Steel (Walter Egan)
3) Metal Heart (Accept)
4) Man On The Silver Mountain (Rainbow)
5) Brass in Pocket (The Pretenders)
6) Lithium (Nirvana)
7) Paper and Iron (Notes and Coins) (XTC)
8) Steel and Glass (John Lennon)
9) After the Gold Rush (Neil Young)
10) The Electronic Insides & Metal Complexion That Make Up Herr Doktor Krieg (The Riders Of The Mark)

Someone else may choose the next theme i'm exhausted from writing that last song title out.


----------



## ldiat

1) Tin Man (America)
2) Magnet And Steel (Walter Egan)
3) Metal Heart (Accept)
4) Man On The Silver Mountain (Rainbow)
5) Brass in Pocket (The Pretenders)
6) Lithium (Nirvana)
7) Paper and Iron (Notes and Coins) (XTC)
8) Steel and Glass (John Lennon)
9) After the Gold Rush (Neil Young)
10) The Electronic Insides & Metal Complexion That Make Up Herr Doktor Krieg (The Riders Of The Mark)
11) Iron Man(Black Sabbath)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: tired

1) Tired of Waiting For You (Kinks)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: tired

1) Tired of Waiting For You (Kinks)
2) So Tired (Ozzy)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme: tired

1) Tired of Waiting For You (Kinks)
2) So Tired (Ozzy)
3) I'm So Tired (The Beatles)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: tired

1) Tired of Waiting For You (Kinks)
2) So Tired (Ozzy)
3) I'm So Tired (The Beatles)
4) I'm Tired [from Blazing Saddles] (Madeline Kahn)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: tired

1) Tired of Waiting For You (Kinks)
2) So Tired (Ozzy)
3) I'm So Tired (The Beatles)
4) I'm Tired [from Blazing Saddles] (Madeline Kahn)
5) So Tired (Coley Jones and the Dallas String Band)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: tired

1) Tired of Waiting For You (Kinks)
2) So Tired (Ozzy)
3) I'm So Tired (The Beatles)
4) I'm Tired [from Blazing Saddles] (Madeline Kahn)
5) So Tired (Coley Jones and the Dallas String Band)
6) Tired of Midnight Blue (George Harrison)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: tired

1) Tired of Waiting For You (Kinks)
2) So Tired (Ozzy)
3) I'm So Tired (The Beatles)
4) I'm Tired [from Blazing Saddles] (Madeline Kahn)
5) So Tired (Coley Jones and the Dallas String Band)
6) Tired of Midnight Blue (George Harrison)
7) Tired Of Being Blonde ( Carly Simon)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: tired

1) Tired of Waiting For You (Kinks)
2) So Tired (Ozzy)
3) I'm So Tired (The Beatles)
4) I'm Tired [from Blazing Saddles] (Madeline Kahn)
5) So Tired (Coley Jones and the Dallas String Band)
6) Tired of Midnight Blue (George Harrison)
7) Tired Of Being Blonde ( Carly Simon)
8) Time (Pink Floyd)

"When I come home cold and tired"


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: tired

1) Tired of Waiting For You (Kinks)
2) So Tired (Ozzy)
3) I'm So Tired (The Beatles)
4) I'm Tired [from Blazing Saddles] (Madeline Kahn)
5) So Tired (Coley Jones and the Dallas String Band)
6) Tired of Midnight Blue (George Harrison)
7) Tired Of Being Blonde ( Carly Simon)
8) Time (Pink Floyd)
9) I'm Gettin' Tired Baby( Betty Wright)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: tired

1) Tired of Waiting For You (Kinks)
2) So Tired (Ozzy)
3) I'm So Tired (The Beatles)
4) I'm Tired [from Blazing Saddles] (Madeline Kahn)
5) So Tired (Coley Jones and the Dallas String Band)
6) Tired of Midnight Blue (George Harrison)
7) Tired Of Being Blonde ( Carly Simon)
8) Time (Pink Floyd)
9) I'm Gettin' Tired Baby( Betty Wright)
10) Tired of toein' the line (Rocky Burnette)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs mentioning famous people, but not in the title.
Please list (some of) the names quoted in the song. Googling for lyrics allowed once you think of the song. 

1) Killer Queen (Queen)



Marie Antoinette, Khrushchev and Kennedy


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs mentioning famous people, but not in the title.
Please list (some of) the names quoted in the song. Googling for lyrics allowed once you think of the song. 

1) Killer Queen (Queen) Marie Antoinette, Khrushchev and Kennedy
2) Mrs. Robinson (Simon and Garfunkel) Joe DiMaggio.


----------



## Josquin13

New theme: songs mentioning famous people, but not in the title.
Please list (some of) the names quoted in the song. Googling for lyrics allowed once you think of the song. 

1) Killer Queen (Queen) Marie Antoinette, Khrushchev and Kennedy
2) Mrs. Robinson (Simon and Garfunkel) Joe DiMaggio.
3) Candle in the Wind (Elton John) "Norma Jeane" (Marilyn Monroe).


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs mentioning famous people, but not in the title.
Please list (some of) the names quoted in the song. Googling for lyrics allowed once you think of the song.

1) Killer Queen (Queen) Marie Antoinette, Khrushchev and Kennedy
2) Mrs. Robinson (Simon and Garfunkel) Joe DiMaggio.
3) Candle in the Wind (Elton John) Norma Jean = Marilyn Monroe.
4) American pie (Don McLean) James Dean and Lennon


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: songs mentioning famous people, but not in the title.
Please list (some of) the names quoted in the song. Googling for lyrics allowed once you think of the song.

1) Killer Queen (Queen) Marie Antoinette, Khrushchev and Kennedy
2) Mrs. Robinson (Simon and Garfunkel) Joe DiMaggio.
3) Candle in the Wind (Elton John) Norma Jean = Marilyn Monroe.
4) American pie (Don McLean) James Dean and Lennon
5) Continuing War on Stupidity (Napalm Death) Thatcher, Reagan, Bush - that's one three-headed beast


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs mentioning famous people, but not in the title.
Please list (some of) the names quoted in the song. Googling for lyrics allowed once you think of the song.

1) Killer Queen (Queen) Marie Antoinette, Khrushchev and Kennedy
2) Mrs. Robinson (Simon and Garfunkel) Joe DiMaggio.
3) Candle in the Wind (Elton John) Norma Jean = Marilyn Monroe.
4) American pie (Don McLean) James Dean and Lennon
5) Continuing War on Stupidity (Napalm Death) Thatcher, Reagan, Bush - that's one three-headed beast.
6) Young Americans(David Bowie) Richard Nixon.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs mentioning famous people, but not in the title.
Please list (some of) the names quoted in the song. Googling for lyrics allowed once you think of the song.

1) Killer Queen (Queen) Marie Antoinette, Khrushchev and Kennedy
2) Mrs. Robinson (Simon and Garfunkel) Joe DiMaggio.
3) Candle in the Wind (Elton John) Norma Jean = Marilyn Monroe.
4) American pie (Don McLean) James Dean and Lennon
5) Continuing War on Stupidity (Napalm Death) Thatcher, Reagan, Bush - that's one three-headed beast.
6) Young Americans(David Bowie) Richard Nixon.
7) Smoke on the water (Deep Purple) Frank Zappa


----------



## Common Listener

New theme: songs mentioning famous people, but not in the title.
Please list (some of) the names quoted in the song. Googling for lyrics allowed once you think of the song.

1) Killer Queen (Queen) Marie Antoinette, Khrushchev and Kennedy
2) Mrs. Robinson (Simon and Garfunkel) Joe DiMaggio.
3) Candle in the Wind (Elton John) Norma Jean = Marilyn Monroe.
4) American pie (Don McLean) James Dean and Lennon
5) Continuing War on Stupidity (Napalm Death) Thatcher, Reagan, Bush - that's one three-headed beast.
6) Young Americans(David Bowie) Richard Nixon.
7) Smoke on the water (Deep Purple) Frank Zappa
8) A Simple Desultory Philippic (Simon and Garfunkel) Norman Mailer, (Robert) McNamara, Phil Spector, Ayn Rand, and many many more


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs mentioning famous people, but not in the title.
Please list (some of) the names quoted in the song. Googling for lyrics allowed once you think of the song.

1) Killer Queen (Queen) Marie Antoinette, Khrushchev and Kennedy
2) Mrs. Robinson (Simon and Garfunkel) Joe DiMaggio.
3) Candle in the Wind (Elton John) Norma Jean = Marilyn Monroe.
4) American pie (Don McLean) James Dean and Lennon
5) Continuing War on Stupidity (Napalm Death) Thatcher, Reagan, Bush - that's one three-headed beast.
6) Young Americans(David Bowie) Richard Nixon.
7) Smoke on the water (Deep Purple) Frank Zappa
8) A Simple Desultory Philippic (Simon and Garfunkel) Norman Mailer, (Robert) McNamara, Phil Spector, Ayn Rand, and many many more
9)Creeque Alley( The Mamas & The Papas )( too much)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs mentioning famous people, but not in the title.
Please list (some of) the names quoted in the song. Googling for lyrics allowed once you think of the song.

1) Killer Queen (Queen) Marie Antoinette, Khrushchev and Kennedy
2) Mrs. Robinson (Simon and Garfunkel) Joe DiMaggio.
3) Candle in the Wind (Elton John) Norma Jean = Marilyn Monroe.
4) American pie (Don McLean) James Dean and Lennon
5) Continuing War on Stupidity (Napalm Death) Thatcher, Reagan, Bush - that's one three-headed beast.
6) Young Americans(David Bowie) Richard Nixon.
7) Smoke on the water (Deep Purple) Frank Zappa
8) A Simple Desultory Philippic (Simon and Garfunkel) Norman Mailer, (Robert) McNamara, Phil Spector, Ayn Rand, and many many more
9)Creeque Alley( The Mamas & The Papas )( too much)
10) Sympathy For The Devil (Rolling Stones) Jesus Christ, Pilate, John F Kennedy, Robert F Kennedy


----------



## Starving Wolf

Anyone can start the next theme.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme DRY preferably in title ( Hope it's not done before)

1) Dry Your Eyes ( Neil Diamond)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme DRY preferably in title ( Hope it's not done before)

1) Dry Your Eyes ( Neil Diamond)
2) High and dry (Radiohead)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme DRY preferably in title ( Hope it's not done before)

1) Dry Your Eyes ( Neil Diamond)
2) High and dry (Radiohead)
3) Horse With No Name (America)

"The heat was hot and the ground was dry"


----------



## Art Rock

Not their finest moment in lyrics writing.....


----------



## pianozach

New theme DRY preferably in title ( Hope it's not done before)

1) Dry Your Eyes ( Neil Diamond)
2) High and dry (Radiohead)
3) Horse With No Name (America)
4) Drowning on Dry Land (The Hudson River Rats)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme DRY preferably in title ( Hope it's not done before)

1) Dry Your Eyes ( Neil Diamond)
2) High and dry (Radiohead)
3) Horse With No Name (America)
4) Drowning on Dry Land (The Hudson River Rats)
5) High 'N' Dry (Saturday Night) (Def Leppard)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme DRY preferably in title ( Hope it's not done before)

1) Dry Your Eyes ( Neil Diamond)
2) High and dry (Radiohead)
3) Horse With No Name (America)
4) Drowning on Dry Land (The Hudson River Rats)
5) High 'N' Dry (Saturday Night) (Def Leppard)
6) American Pie (Don McLean)

"Drove my Chevy to the levee but the levee was dry"


----------



## bharbeke

New theme DRY preferably in title ( Hope it's not done before)

1) Dry Your Eyes ( Neil Diamond)
2) High and dry (Radiohead)
3) Horse With No Name (America)
4) Drowning on Dry Land (The Hudson River Rats)
5) Dry County Girl (Rascal Flatts)


----------



## Art Rock

Corrected board:

New theme DRY preferably in title ( Hope it's not done before)

1) Dry Your Eyes ( Neil Diamond)
2) High and dry (Radiohead)
3) Horse With No Name (America)
4) Drowning on Dry Land (The Hudson River Rats)
5) High 'N' Dry (Saturday Night) (Def Leppard)
6) American Pie (Don McLean)
7) Dry County Girl (Rascal Flatts)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Corrected board:

New theme DRY preferably in title ( Hope it's not done before)

1) Dry Your Eyes ( Neil Diamond)
2) High and dry (Radiohead)
3) Horse With No Name (America)
4) Drowning on Dry Land (The Hudson River Rats)
5) High 'N' Dry (Saturday Night) (Def Leppard)
6) American Pie (Don McLean)
7) Dry County Girl (Rascal Flatts)
8)Drip Dry Eyes(Yukihiro Takahashi)


----------



## Room2201974

Corrected board:

New theme DRY preferably in title ( Hope it's not done before)

1) Dry Your Eyes ( Neil Diamond)
2) High and dry (Radiohead)
3) Horse With No Name (America)
4) Drowning on Dry Land (The Hudson River Rats)
5) High 'N' Dry (Saturday Night) (Def Leppard)
6) American Pie (Don McLean)
7) Dry County Girl (Rascal Flatts)
8) Drip Dry Eyes(Yukihiro Takahashi)
9) High And Dry (The Rolling Stones)


----------



## Open Book

New theme DRY preferably in title ( Hope it's not done before)

1) Dry Your Eyes ( Neil Diamond)
2) High and dry (Radiohead)
3) Horse With No Name (America)
4) Drowning on Dry Land (The Hudson River Rats)
5) High 'N' Dry (Saturday Night) (Def Leppard)
6) American Pie (Don McLean)
7) Dry County Girl (Rascal Flatts)
8) Drip Dry Eyes(Yukihiro Takahashi)
9) High And Dry (The Rolling Stones)
10 The Near Future ("How Dry I Am") (Irving Berlin)

If this is acceptable, someone else choose the next theme. My well has run dry.


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: wish, preferably in the title

1) Wish You Were Here (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: wish, preferably in the title

1) Wish You Were Here (Pink Floyd)
2) Wish Fulfillment (Sonic Youth)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: wish, preferably in the title

1) Wish You Were Here (Pink Floyd)
2) Wish Fulfillment (Sonic Youth)
3)"I Wish It Would Rain" (The Temptations )


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: wish, preferably in the title

1) Wish You Were Here (Pink Floyd)
2) Wish Fulfillment (Sonic Youth)
3)"I Wish It Would Rain" (The Temptations )
4) Wishing Well (Terence Trent D'Arby)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: wish, preferably in the title

1) Wish You Were Here (Pink Floyd)
2) Wish Fulfillment (Sonic Youth)
3)"I Wish It Would Rain" (The Temptations )
4) Wishing Well (Terence Trent D'Arby)
5) When You Wish Upon a Star (Julie Andrews)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: wish, preferably in the title

1) Wish You Were Here (Pink Floyd)
2) Wish Fulfillment (Sonic Youth)
3)"I Wish It Would Rain" (The Temptations )
4) Wishing Well (Terence Trent D'Arby)
5) When You Wish Upon a Star (Julie Andrews)
6) Wishing and hoping ( Dusty Springfield)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: wish, preferably in the title

1) Wish You Were Here (Pink Floyd)
2) Wish Fulfillment (Sonic Youth)
3)"I Wish It Would Rain" (The Temptations )
4) Wishing Well (Terence Trent D'Arby)
5) When You Wish Upon a Star (Julie Andrews)
6) Wishing and hoping ( Dusty Springfield)
7) I Will Always Love You (Whitney Houston)

"And I wish to you joy and happiness,
But above all this, I wish you love"


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: wish, preferably in the title

1) Wish You Were Here (Pink Floyd)
2) Wish Fulfillment (Sonic Youth)
3)"I Wish It Would Rain" (The Temptations )
4) Wishing Well (Terence Trent D'Arby)
5) When You Wish Upon a Star (Julie Andrews)
6) Wishing and hoping ( Dusty Springfield)
7) I Will Always Love You (Whitney Houston)
8) With every Wish( Bruce Springsteen)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: wish, preferably in the title

1) Wish You Were Here (Pink Floyd)
2) Wish Fulfillment (Sonic Youth)
3)"I Wish It Would Rain" (The Temptations )
4) Wishing Well (Terence Trent D'Arby)
5) When You Wish Upon a Star (Julie Andrews)
6) Wishing and hoping ( Dusty Springfield)
7) I Will Always Love You (Whitney Houston)
8) With every Wish( Bruce Springsteen)
9) Wishing [If I had a photograph of you] (A Flock of Seagulls)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: wish, preferably in the title

1) Wish You Were Here (Pink Floyd)
2) Wish Fulfillment (Sonic Youth)
3)"I Wish It Would Rain" (The Temptations )
4) Wishing Well (Terence Trent D'Arby)
5) When You Wish Upon a Star (Julie Andrews)
6) Wishing and hoping ( Dusty Springfield)
7) I Will Always Love You (Whitney Houston)
8) With every Wish( Bruce Springsteen)
9) Wishing [If I had a photograph of you] (A Flock of Seagulls)
10) Wishing You Were Here (Chicago)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Mealtime - Breakfast, Lunch, or Dinner in the title (Supper and Brunch). No extra hobbit meals.

1) Alan's Psychedelic Breakfast (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Mealtime - Breakfast, Lunch, or Dinner in the title (Supper and Brunch). No extra hobbit meals.

1) Alan's Psychedelic Breakfast (Pink Floyd)
2) Breakfast Can Wait (Prince)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Mealtime - Breakfast, Lunch, or Dinner in the title (Supper and Brunch). No extra hobbit meals.

1) Alan's Psychedelic Breakfast (Pink Floyd)
2) Breakfast Can Wait (Prince)
3) Supper's ready (Genesis)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Mealtime - Breakfast, Lunch, or Dinner in the title (Supper and Brunch). No extra hobbit meals.

1) Alan's Psychedelic Breakfast (Pink Floyd)
2) Breakfast Can Wait (Prince)
3) Supper's ready (Genesis)
4) Lunch Break: Peak Hour ( Moody blues)


----------



## Art Rock

Bzzzztttt. Diner is a small restaurant. New #4 please.


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Mealtime - Breakfast, Lunch, or Dinner in the title (Supper and Brunch). No extra hobbit meals.

1) Alan's Psychedelic Breakfast (Pink Floyd)
2) Breakfast Can Wait (Prince)
3) Supper's ready (Genesis)
4) Lunch Break: Peak Hour ( Moody blues)
5) Breakfast in America (Supertramp)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Mealtime - Breakfast, Lunch, or Dinner in the title (Supper and Brunch). No extra hobbit meals.

1) Alan's Psychedelic Breakfast (Pink Floyd)
2) Breakfast Can Wait (Prince)
3) Supper's ready (Genesis)
4) Lunch Break: Peak Hour ( Moody blues)
5) Breakfast in America (Supertramp)
6) Suppertime (from the musical "You're A Good Man Charlie Brown")


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Mealtime - Breakfast, Lunch, or Dinner in the title (Supper and Brunch). No extra hobbit meals.

1) Alan's Psychedelic Breakfast (Pink Floyd)
2) Breakfast Can Wait (Prince)
3) Supper's ready (Genesis)
4) Lunch Break: Peak Hour ( Moody blues)
5) Breakfast in America (Supertramp)
6) Suppertime (from the musical "You're A Good Man Charlie Brown")
7) Breakfast at Tiffany's ( Deep Blue Something)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Mealtime - Breakfast, Lunch, or Dinner in the title (Supper and Brunch). No extra hobbit meals.

1) Alan's Psychedelic Breakfast (Pink Floyd)
2) Breakfast Can Wait (Prince)
3) Supper's ready (Genesis)
4) Lunch Break: Peak Hour ( Moody blues)
5) Breakfast in America (Supertramp)
6) Suppertime (from the musical "You're A Good Man Charlie Brown")
7) Breakfast at Tiffany's ( Deep Blue Something)
8) Dinner And A Movie (Phish)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Mealtime - Breakfast, Lunch, or Dinner in the title (Supper and Brunch). No extra hobbit meals.

1) Alan's Psychedelic Breakfast (Pink Floyd)
2) Breakfast Can Wait (Prince)
3) Supper's ready (Genesis)
4) Lunch Break: Peak Hour ( Moody blues)
5) Breakfast in America (Supertramp)
6) Suppertime (from the musical "You're A Good Man Charlie Brown")
7) Breakfast at Tiffany's ( Deep Blue Something)
8) Dinner And A Movie (Phish)
9) Dinner at eight (Keane)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Mealtime - Breakfast, Lunch, or Dinner in the title (Supper and Brunch). No extra hobbit meals.

1) Alan's Psychedelic Breakfast (Pink Floyd)
2) Breakfast Can Wait (Prince)
3) Supper's ready (Genesis)
4) Lunch Break: Peak Hour ( Moody blues)
5) Breakfast in America (Supertramp)
6) Suppertime (from the musical "You're A Good Man Charlie Brown")
7) Breakfast at Tiffany's ( Deep Blue Something)
8) Dinner And A Movie (Phish)
9) Dinner at eight (Keane)
10) The Ladies Who Lunch [from "Company"]


----------



## pianozach

Theme: carousels and carnivals

1) The Night the Carousel Burned Down (Todd Rundgren)


----------



## Art Rock

We've done carnival:

1) The Carnival Is Over (The Seekers)
2) Don't Stop The Carnival (The Alan Price Set)
3) Take Me to the Mardi Gras (Paul Simon)
4) Carnival Song (Tim Buckley)
5) Carnival (Tom Waits)
6) Carnival (Eric Clapton)
7) The Last Carnival (Bruce Springsteen)
8) Life Is A Carnival (The Band)
9) La Vida Es Un Carnaval (Celia Cruz)
10) Carnaval (Santana)

and also things that rotate, including:

Theme: Things that rotate

1) The Night the Carousel Burned Down (Todd Rundgren)
2) On a Carousel (The Hollies)
4) Merry go Round ( Fleetwood Mac)


----------



## pianozach

Art Rock said:


> We've done carnival:
> 
> 1) The Carnival Is Over (The Seekers)
> 2) Don't Stop The Carnival (The Alan Price Set)
> 3) Take Me to the Mardi Gras (Paul Simon)
> 4) Carnival Song (Tim Buckley)
> 5) Carnival (Tom Waits)
> 6) Carnival (Eric Clapton)
> 7) The Last Carnival (Bruce Springsteen)
> 8) Life Is A Carnival (The Band)
> 9) La Vida Es Un Carnaval (Celia Cruz)
> 10) Carnaval (Santana)
> 
> and also things that rotate, including:
> 
> Theme: Things that rotate
> 
> 1) The Night the Carousel Burned Down (Todd Rundgren)
> 2) On a Carousel (The Hollies)
> 4) Merry go Round ( Fleetwood Mac)


Oh damn.

I'm out of ideas. Anyone else got a good theme?


----------



## Art Rock

Next theme: outcasts.

An outcast is someone who is rejected or 'cast out', as from home or society, or in some way excluded, looked down upon, or ignored. In common English speech an outcast may be anyone who does not fit in with normal society, which can contribute to a sense of isolation.

1) Pariah (Steven Wilson ft. Ninet Tayeb)

Love this song (and the video):


----------



## Starving Wolf

Next theme: outcasts.

An outcast is someone who is rejected or 'cast out', as from home or society, or in some way excluded, looked down upon, or ignored. In common English speech an outcast may be anyone who does not fit in with normal society, which can contribute to a sense of isolation.

1) Pariah (Steven Wilson ft. Ninet Tayeb)
2) Renegade (Styx)


----------



## Common Listener

Next theme: outcasts.

An outcast is someone who is rejected or 'cast out', as from home or society, or in some way excluded, looked down upon, or ignored. In common English speech an outcast may be anyone who does not fit in with normal society, which can contribute to a sense of isolation.

1) Pariah (Steven Wilson ft. Ninet Tayeb)
2) Renegade (Styx)
3) Pinhead (Ramones)


----------



## senza sordino

Next theme: outcasts.

An outcast is someone who is rejected or 'cast out', as from home or society, or in some way excluded, looked down upon, or ignored. In common English speech an outcast may be anyone who does not fit in with normal society, which can contribute to a sense of isolation.

1) Pariah (Steven Wilson ft. Ninet Tayeb)
2) Renegade (Styx)
3) Pinhead (Ramones)
4) Subdivisions (Rush) 

"...........Subdivisions
In the high school halls
In the shopping malls
Conform or be cast out
Subdivisions
In the basement bars
In the backs of cars
Be cool or be cast out......"


----------



## Starving Wolf

Next theme: outcasts.

An outcast is someone who is rejected or 'cast out', as from home or society, or in some way excluded, looked down upon, or ignored. In common English speech an outcast may be anyone who does not fit in with normal society, which can contribute to a sense of isolation.

1) Pariah (Steven Wilson ft. Ninet Tayeb)
2) Renegade (Styx)
3) Pinhead (Ramones)
4) Subdivisions (Rush)
5) Sympathy For The Devil (Rolling Stones)

The Devil was cast out of heaven.


----------



## Rogerx

Next theme: outcasts.

An outcast is someone who is rejected or 'cast out', as from home or society, or in some way excluded, looked down upon, or ignored. In common English speech an outcast may be anyone who does not fit in with normal society, which can contribute to a sense of isolation.

1) Pariah (Steven Wilson ft. Ninet Tayeb)
2) Renegade (Styx)
3) Pinhead (Ramones)
4) Subdivisions (Rush)
5) Sympathy For The Devil (Rolling Stones)
6) Rebel, Rebel( David Bowie)


----------



## pianozach

Next theme: outcasts.

An outcast is someone who is rejected or 'cast out', as from home or society, or in some way excluded, looked down upon, or ignored. In common English speech an outcast may be anyone who does not fit in with normal society, which can contribute to a sense of isolation.

1) Pariah (Steven Wilson ft. Ninet Tayeb)
2) Renegade (Styx)
3) Pinhead (Ramones)
4) Subdivisions (Rush)
5) Sympathy For The Devil (Rolling Stones)
6) Rebel, Rebel (David Bowie)
7) The Fool on the Hill (The Beatles)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Next theme: outcasts.

An outcast is someone who is rejected or 'cast out', as from home or society, or in some way excluded, looked down upon, or ignored. In common English speech an outcast may be anyone who does not fit in with normal society, which can contribute to a sense of isolation.

1) Pariah (Steven Wilson ft. Ninet Tayeb)
2) Renegade (Styx)
3) Pinhead (Ramones)
4) Subdivisions (Rush)
5) Sympathy For The Devil (Rolling Stones)
6) Rebel, Rebel (David Bowie)
7) The Fool on the Hill (The Beatles)
8) Indian Reservation (Don Fardon)


----------



## Art Rock

Next theme: outcasts.

An outcast is someone who is rejected or 'cast out', as from home or society, or in some way excluded, looked down upon, or ignored. In common English speech an outcast may be anyone who does not fit in with normal society, which can contribute to a sense of isolation.

1) Pariah (Steven Wilson ft. Ninet Tayeb)
2) Renegade (Styx)
3) Pinhead (Ramones)
4) Subdivisions (Rush)
5) Sympathy For The Devil (Rolling Stones)
6) Rebel, Rebel (David Bowie)
7) The Fool on the Hill (The Beatles)
8) Indian Reservation (Don Fardon)
9) Halfbreed (Cher)


----------



## Rogerx

Next theme: outcasts.

An outcast is someone who is rejected or 'cast out', as from home or society, or in some way excluded, looked down upon, or ignored. In common English speech an outcast may be anyone who does not fit in with normal society, which can contribute to a sense of isolation.

1) Pariah (Steven Wilson ft. Ninet Tayeb)
2) Renegade (Styx)
3) Pinhead (Ramones)
4) Subdivisions (Rush)
5) Sympathy For The Devil (Rolling Stones)
6) Rebel, Rebel (David Bowie)
7) The Fool on the Hill (The Beatles)
8) Indian Reservation (Don Fardon)
9) Halfbreed (Cher)
10) This is a Rebel song( Sinead O'Connor )


----------



## Rogerx

New theme : songs about (bad) habits

1) Dope Sucks (Herman Brood and his Wild Romance)
2) Always Late (Utopia)
3) Arnold Layne (Pink Floyd)
4) Drugs (Talking Heads)
5) Stealin' (Uriah Heep)
6) Drugs and Alcohol (Oasis)
7) Needle and the Damage Done (Neil Young)
8) Smoking Cigarrettes (Golden Earrings)
9) Pick Yet Nose (Ani Difranco)
10) Hurt (Johnny Cash)

Next theme : Drugs, as we did a similar subject (kind of ) 10 above are not allowed 


1) Needle And The Damage Done (Neil Young )


----------



## Art Rock

Next theme : Drugs

Disqualified songs in post 6185.

1) Needle And The Damage Done (Neil Young )
2) Cocaine in my brain (Dillinger)


----------



## pianozach

Next theme : Drugs

Disqualified songs in post 6185.

1) Needle And The Damage Done (Neil Young )
2) Cocaine in my brain (Dillinger)
3) What's the New Mary Jane (The Beatles)


----------



## Art Rock

Next theme : Drugs

Disqualified songs in post 6185.

1) Needle And The Damage Done (Neil Young )
2) Cocaine in my brain (Dillinger)
3) What's the New Mary Jane (The Beatles)
4) Reefer madness (UB40)


----------



## Rogerx

Next theme : Drugs

Disqualified songs in post 6185.

1) Needle And The Damage Done (Neil Young )
2) Cocaine in my brain (Dillinger)
3) What's the New Mary Jane (The Beatles)
4) Reefer madness (UB40)
5)The Drugs Don't Work ( The Verve)


----------



## Room2201974

Next theme : Drugs

Disqualified songs in post 6185.

1) Needle And The Damage Done (Neil Young )
2) Cocaine in my brain (Dillinger)
3) What's the New Mary Jane (The Beatles)
4) Reefer madness (UB40)
5) The Drugs Don't Work ( The Verve)
6) Roll Another Number For The Road (Neil Young)


----------



## Rogerx

Next theme : Drugs

Disqualified songs in post 6185.

1) Needle And The Damage Done (Neil Young )
2) Cocaine in my brain (Dillinger)
3) What's the New Mary Jane (The Beatles)
4) Reefer madness (UB40)
5) The Drugs Don't Work ( The Verve)
6) Roll Another Number For The Road (Neil Young)
7) Heroin (The Velvet Underground)


----------



## Art Rock

Next theme : Drugs

Disqualified songs in post 6185.

1) Needle And The Damage Done (Neil Young )
2) Cocaine in my brain (Dillinger)
3) What's the New Mary Jane (The Beatles)
4) Reefer madness (UB40)
5) The Drugs Don't Work ( The Verve)
6) Roll Another Number For The Road (Neil Young)
7) Heroin (The Velvet Underground)
8) Cocaine (JJ Cale)


----------



## Room2201974

Next theme : Drugs

Disqualified songs in post 6185.

1) Needle And The Damage Done (Neil Young )
2) Cocaine in my brain (Dillinger)
3) What's the New Mary Jane (The Beatles)
4) Reefer madness (UB40)
5) The Drugs Don't Work ( The Verve)
6) Roll Another Number For The Road (Neil Young)
7) Heroin (The Velvet Underground)
8) Cocaine (JJ Cale)
9) Truckin (Grateful Dead)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Next theme : Drugs

Disqualified songs in post 6185.

1) Needle And The Damage Done (Neil Young )
2) Cocaine in my brain (Dillinger)
3) What's the New Mary Jane (The Beatles)
4) Reefer madness (UB40)
5) The Drugs Don't Work ( The Verve)
6) Roll Another Number For The Road (Neil Young)
7) Heroin (The Velvet Underground)
8) Cocaine (JJ Cale)
9) Truckin (Grateful Dead)
10) Legend Of A Mind (Moody Blues)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains good

1) Good Vibrations (Beach Boys)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains good

1) Good Vibrations (Beach Boys)
2) A Little Good News (Anne Murray)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: title contains good

1) Good Vibrations (Beach Boys)
2) A Little Good News (Anne Murray)
3) Only the good die young (Billy Joel)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: title contains good

1) Good Vibrations (Beach Boys)
2) A Little Good News (Anne Murray)
3) Only the good die young (Billy Joel)
4) Good Morning Good Morning (The Beatles)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: title contains good

1) Good Vibrations (Beach Boys)
2) A Little Good News (Anne Murray)
3) Only the good die young (Billy Joel)
4) Good Morning Good Morning (The Beatles)
5) You're No Good (Linda Ronstadt)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains good

1) Good Vibrations (Beach Boys)
2) A Little Good News (Anne Murray)
3) Only the good die young (Billy Joel)
4) Good Morning Good Morning (The Beatles)
5) You're No Good (Linda Ronstadt)
6) Good Times (Chic)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: title contains good

1) Good Vibrations (Beach Boys)
2) A Little Good News (Anne Murray)
3) Only the good die young (Billy Joel)
4) Good Morning Good Morning (The Beatles)
5) You're No Good (Linda Ronstadt)
6) Good Times (Chic)
7) Be Good Johnny (Men At Work)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: title contains good

1) Good Vibrations (Beach Boys)
2) A Little Good News (Anne Murray)
3) Only the good die young (Billy Joel)
4) Good Morning Good Morning (The Beatles)
5) You're No Good (Linda Ronstadt)
6) Good Times (Chic)
7) Let the Good Times Roll (Shirley and Lee)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains good

1) Good Vibrations (Beach Boys)
2) A Little Good News (Anne Murray)
3) Only the good die young (Billy Joel)
4) Good Morning Good Morning (The Beatles)
5) You're No Good (Linda Ronstadt)
6) Good Times (Chic)
7) Be Good Johnny (Men At Work)
8) Let the Good Times Roll (Shirley and Lee)
9) Tell Me Something Good (Chaka Khan And Rufus)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: title contains good

1) Good Vibrations (Beach Boys)
2) A Little Good News (Anne Murray)
3) Only the good die young (Billy Joel)
4) Good Morning Good Morning (The Beatles)
5) You're No Good (Linda Ronstadt)
6) Good Times (Chic)
7) Be Good Johnny (Men At Work)
8) Let the Good Times Roll (Shirley and Lee)
9) Tell Me Something Good (Chaka Khan And Rufus)
10) Feelin' Good (Nina Simone)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Bad

1) So Bad (Paul McCartney and Wings)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Disqualified list:

1) Bad Reputation (Joan Jett)
2) Bad (Michael Jackson )
3) Bad Bad Leroy Brown (Jim Croce)
4) Good Lovin' Gone Bad (Bad Company)
5) Bad To the Bone (George Thorogood)
6) Bad Girls (Donna Summer)
7) Bad (U2)
8) Good Times Bad Times (Led Zeppelin)
9) Bad Actress (Def Leppard)
10) Bad Company (Bad Company)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme: Bad

1) So Bad (Paul McCartney and Wings)
2) Bad Habits (Thin Lizzy)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Bad
Disqualified list in Post 6206.

1) So Bad (Paul McCartney and Wings)
2) Bad Habits (Thin Lizzy)
3) Bad Moon Rising (Credence Clearwater Revival)


----------



## Common Listener

Theme: Bad
Disqualified list in Post 6206.

1) So Bad (Paul McCartney and Wings)
2) Bad Habits (Thin Lizzy)
3) Bad Moon Rising (Credence Clearwater Revival)
4) Too Bad on Your Birthday (Joan Jett)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Bad
Disqualified list in Post 6206.

1) So Bad (Paul McCartney and Wings)
2) Bad Habits (Thin Lizzy)
3) Bad Moon Rising (Credence Clearwater Revival)
4) Too Bad on Your Birthday (Joan Jett)
5) Baby Did a Bad, Bad Thing (Chris Isaak)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Bad
Disqualified list in Post 6206.

1) So Bad (Paul McCartney and Wings)
2) Bad Habits (Thin Lizzy)
3) Bad Moon Rising (Credence Clearwater Revival)
4) Too Bad on Your Birthday (Joan Jett)
5) Baby Did a Bad, Bad Thing (Chris Isaak)
6) Bad Love (Eric Clapton)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Bad
Disqualified list in Post 6206.

1) So Bad (Paul McCartney and Wings)
2) Bad Habits (Thin Lizzy)
3) Bad Moon Rising (Credence Clearwater Revival)
4) Too Bad on Your Birthday (Joan Jett)
5) Baby Did a Bad, Bad Thing (Chris Isaak)
6) Bad Love (Eric Clapton)
7) Bad Excuse For Daylight (Therapy?)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Bad
Disqualified list in Post 6206.

1) So Bad (Paul McCartney and Wings)
2) Bad Habits (Thin Lizzy)
3) Bad Moon Rising (Credence Clearwater Revival)
4) Too Bad on Your Birthday (Joan Jett)
5) Baby Did a Bad, Bad Thing (Chris Isaak)
6) Bad Love (Eric Clapton)
7) Bad Excuse For Daylight (Therapy?)
8) Bad Boy (The Beatles)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Bad
Disqualified list in Post 6206.

1) So Bad (Paul McCartney and Wings)
2) Bad Habits (Thin Lizzy)
3) Bad Moon Rising (Credence Clearwater Revival)
4) Too Bad on Your Birthday (Joan Jett)
5) Baby Did a Bad, Bad Thing (Chris Isaak)
6) Bad Love (Eric Clapton)
7) Bad Excuse For Daylight (Therapy?)
8) Bad Boy (The Beatles)
9) Bad medicine (Bon Jovi)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Bad
Disqualified list in Post 6206.

1) So Bad (Paul McCartney and Wings)
2) Bad Habits (Thin Lizzy)
3) Bad Moon Rising (Credence Clearwater Revival)
4) Too Bad on Your Birthday (Joan Jett)
5) Baby Did a Bad, Bad Thing (Chris Isaak)
6) Bad Love (Eric Clapton)
7) Bad Excuse For Daylight (Therapy?)
8) Bad Boy (The Beatles)
9) Bad medicine (Bon Jovi)
10)Want You Bad (The Offspring)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs featuring flutes


1) Legend of a Mind ( The Moody Blues)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Songs featuring flutes


1) Legend of a Mind ( The Moody Blues)
2) Firth of Fifth (Genesis)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs featuring flutes


1) Legend of a Mind ( The Moody Blues)
2) Firth of Fifth (Genesis)
3) Going Up The Country ( Canned Heat)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Songs featuring flutes


1) Legend of a Mind ( The Moody Blues)
2) Firth of Fifth (Genesis)
3) Going Up The Country ( Canned Heat)
4) In The Court Of The Crimson King (King Crimson)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Songs featuring flutes


1) Legend of a Mind ( The Moody Blues)
2) Firth of Fifth (Genesis)
3) Going Up The Country ( Canned Heat)
4) In The Court Of The Crimson King (King Crimson)
5) Cross Eyed Mary (Jethro Tull)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Songs featuring flutes


1) Legend of a Mind ( The Moody Blues)
2) Firth of Fifth (Genesis)
3) Going Up The Country ( Canned Heat)
4) In The Court Of The Crimson King (King Crimson)
5) Cross Eyed Mary (Jethro Tull)
6) Hocus Pocus (Focus)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Songs featuring flutes


1) Legend of a Mind ( The Moody Blues)
2) Firth of Fifth (Genesis)
3) Going Up The Country ( Canned Heat)
4) In The Court Of The Crimson King (King Crimson)
5) Cross Eyed Mary (Jethro Tull)
6) Hocus Pocus (Focus) 
7) Locomotive Breath (Jethro Tull)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs featuring flutes


1) Legend of a Mind ( The Moody Blues)
2) Firth of Fifth (Genesis)
3) Going Up The Country ( Canned Heat)
4) In The Court Of The Crimson King (King Crimson)
5) Cross Eyed Mary (Jethro Tull)
6) Hocus Pocus (Focus)
7) Locomotive Breath (Jethro Tull)
8) Moondance ( Van Morrison)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Songs featuring flutes


1) Legend of a Mind ( The Moody Blues)
2) Firth of Fifth (Genesis)
3) Going Up The Country ( Canned Heat)
4) In The Court Of The Crimson King (King Crimson)
5) Cross Eyed Mary (Jethro Tull)
6) Hocus Pocus (Focus)
7) Locomotive Breath (Jethro Tull)
8) Moondance ( Van Morrison)
9) House of the king (Focus)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Songs featuring flutes


1) Legend of a Mind ( The Moody Blues)
2) Firth of Fifth (Genesis)
3) Going Up The Country ( Canned Heat)
4) In The Court Of The Crimson King (King Crimson)
5) Cross Eyed Mary (Jethro Tull)
6) Hocus Pocus (Focus)
7) Locomotive Breath (Jethro Tull)
8) Moondance ( Van Morrison)
9) House of the king (Focus)
10) Tell Me To My Face (Dan Fogelberg & Tim Weisberg)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: evil, preferably in the title.

1) Evil Woman (ELO)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: evil, preferably in the title.

1) Evil Woman (ELO)
2) Evil eye (Brian Protheroe)



From one of my favourite obscure albums from the 70s (I/You)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme: evil, preferably in the title.

1) Evil Woman (ELO)
2) Evil eye (Brian Protheroe)
3) Evil Ways (Santana)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Duplicate song...deleted


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: evil, preferably in the title.

1) Evil Woman (ELO)
2) Evil eye (Brian Protheroe)
3) Evil Ways (Santana)
4) Lucretia Mac Evil (Blood, Sweat and Tears)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: evil, preferably in the title.

1) Evil Woman (ELO)
2) Evil eye (Brian Protheroe)
3) Evil Ways (Santana)
4) Lucretia Mac Evil (Blood, Sweat and Tears)
5) King At The King/Evil Is In (S.O.D.) The story of King Diamond at Burger King


----------



## pianozach

New theme: evil, preferably in the title.

1) Evil Woman (ELO)
2) Evil eye (Brian Protheroe)
3) Evil Ways (Santana)
4) Lucretia Mac Evil (Blood, Sweat and Tears)
5) Karn Evil 9, 1st Impression, Part 2 (Emerson, Lake, and Palmer)

Idiotic title :lol: . . . that's the one that starts,

_"Welcome back, my friends 
To the show that never ends
We're so glad you could attend
Come inside! Come inside" _

Neither Part 1 or 2, nor the 2nd or 3rd 'Impressions' ever use the words *"Karn", "Evil"*, or _"9"_.


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: evil, preferably in the title.

1) Evil Woman (ELO)
2) Evil eye (Brian Protheroe)
3) Evil Ways (Santana)
4) Lucretia Mac Evil (Blood, Sweat and Tears)
5) King At The King/Evil Is In (S.O.D.) The story of King Diamond at Burger King
6) Karn Evil 9, 1st Impression, Part 2 (Emerson, Lake, and Palmer)
7) Wicked Game (Chris Isaak)


----------



## senza sordino

New theme: evil, preferably in the title.

1) Evil Woman (ELO)
2) Evil eye (Brian Protheroe)
3) Evil Ways (Santana)
4) Lucretia Mac Evil (Blood, Sweat and Tears)
5) King At The King/Evil Is In (S.O.D.) The story of King Diamond at Burger King
6) Karn Evil 9, 1st Impression, Part 2 (Emerson, Lake, and Palmer)
7) Wicked Game (Chris Isaak)
8) Sympathy for the d(evil) (The Rolling Stones)

*Did I cheat? Or is this being creative?


----------



## Art Rock

You're creatively cheating.


----------



## Starving Wolf

Art Rock said:


> You're creatively cheating.


Nah, Senza Sordino is just being a bit too clever with wordplay by using parentheses.

The lyrics specify that the song is about Lucifer. Merriam-Webster.com defines Lucifer as the supreme personification of evil. It also lists "the Devil" as a synonym.

It takes a bit of work to get there, but personally, I think it works as a valid entry for the theme.


----------



## Common Listener

senza sordino said:


> *Did I cheat? Or is this being creative?


But you don't even need to be creative with a theme like this.  Being really uncreative:

New theme: evil, preferably in the title.

1) Evil Woman (ELO)
2) Evil eye (Brian Protheroe)
3) Evil Ways (Santana)
4) Lucretia Mac Evil (Blood, Sweat and Tears)
5) King At The King/Evil Is In (S.O.D.) The story of King Diamond at Burger King
6) Karn Evil 9, 1st Impression, Part 2 (Emerson, Lake, and Palmer)
7) Wicked Game (Chris Isaak)
8) Sympathy for the d(evil) (The Rolling Stones)
9) Evil (Mercyful Fate)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: evil, preferably in the title.

1) Evil Woman (ELO)
2) Evil eye (Brian Protheroe)
3) Evil Ways (Santana)
4) Lucretia Mac Evil (Blood, Sweat and Tears)
5) King At The King/Evil Is In (S.O.D.) The story of King Diamond at Burger King
6) Karn Evil 9, 1st Impression, Part 2 (Emerson, Lake, and Palmer)
7) Wicked Game (Chris Isaak)
8) Sympathy for the d(evil) (The Rolling Stones)
9) Evil (Mercyful Fate)
10) Good And Evil Biorhythms (Vyto B)

Someone else may choose next theme.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs that refer to products

1) Kodachrome (Paul Simon)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Songs that refer to products

1) Kodachrome (Paul Simon)
2) Pyjama People (Frank Zappa)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Songs that refer to products

1) Kodachrome (Paul Simon)
2) Pyjama People (Frank Zappa)
3) Back in the USSR (The Beatles)

_"Flew in from Miami Beach, B.O.A.C"_


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Songs that refer to products

1) Kodachrome (Paul Simon)
2) Pyjama People (Frank Zappa)
3) Back in the USSR (The Beatles)
4) This Note's For You (Neil Young)

Pepsi, Coke, several beer brand references.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs that refer to products

1) Kodachrome (Paul Simon)
2) Pyjama People (Frank Zappa)
3) Back in the USSR (The Beatles)
4) This Note's For You (Neil Young)
5) Air Force Ones - Nelly


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Songs that refer to products

1) Kodachrome (Paul Simon)
2) Pyjama People (Frank Zappa)
3) Back in the USSR (The Beatles)
4) This Note's For You (Neil Young)
5) Air Force Ones - Nelly
6) Ramblin' Man (Allman Brothers)

Greyhound bus


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Songs that refer to products

1) Kodachrome (Paul Simon)
2) Pyjama People (Frank Zappa)
3) Back in the USSR (The Beatles)
4) This Note's For You (Neil Young)
5) Air Force Ones - Nelly
6) Ramblin' Man (Allman Brothers)
7) Heinz Baked Beans (The Who)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs that refer to products

1) Kodachrome (Paul Simon)
2) Pyjama People (Frank Zappa)
3) Back in the USSR (The Beatles)
4) This Note's For You (Neil Young)
5) Air Force Ones - Nelly
6) Ramblin' Man (Allman Brothers)
7) Heinz Baked Beans (The Who)
8) DHL ( Frank Ocean)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Songs that refer to products

1) Kodachrome (Paul Simon)
2) Pyjama People (Frank Zappa)
3) Back in the USSR (The Beatles)
4) This Note's For You (Neil Young)
5) Air Force Ones - Nelly
6) Ramblin' Man (Allman Brothers)
7) Heinz Baked Beans (The Who)
8) DHL ( Frank Ocean)
9) Harry Hood (Phish)

Harry Hood was the mascot for the Boston-based Hood Dairy Co. He appeared in TV ads for the company.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Songs that refer to products

1) Kodachrome (Paul Simon)
2) Pyjama People (Frank Zappa)
3) Back in the USSR (The Beatles)
4) This Note's For You (Neil Young)
5) Air Force Ones - Nelly
6) Ramblin' Man (Allman Brothers)
7) Heinz Baked Beans (The Who)
8) DHL ( Frank Ocean)
9) Harry Hood (Phish)
10) Fear of a blank planet (Porcupine Tree)


"Xbox is a god to me"


----------



## Art Rock

Next theme: songs that refer in some way to classical music
(not just by using a classical music melody or instruments)

1) Rhapsody in White (Love Unlimited Orchestra)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Next theme: songs that refer in some way to classical music
(not just by using a classical music melody or instruments)

1) Rhapsody in White (Love Unlimited Orchestra)
2) Symphony of Destruction (Megadeth) It's a symphony


----------



## Rogerx

Next theme: songs that refer in some way to classical music
(not just by using a classical music melody or instruments)

1) Rhapsody in White (Love Unlimited Orchestra)
2) Symphony of Destruction (Megadeth) It's a symphony
3) My Reverie (Ella Fitzgerald )


----------



## Art Rock

Next theme: songs that refer in some way to classical music
(not just by using a classical music melody or instruments)

1) Rhapsody in White (Love Unlimited Orchestra)
2) Symphony of Destruction (Megadeth) 
3) My Reverie (Ella Fitzgerald )
4) Rockaria! (ELO)


----------



## gregorx

Next theme: songs that refer in some way to classical music
(not just by using a classical music melody or instruments)

1) Rhapsody in White (Love Unlimited Orchestra)
2) Symphony of Destruction (Megadeth) 
3) My Reverie (Ella Fitzgerald )
4) Rockaria! (ELO) 
5) Bohemian Rhapsody (Queen)


----------



## Rogerx

Next theme: songs that refer in some way to classical music
(not just by using a classical music melody or instruments)

1) Rhapsody in White (Love Unlimited Orchestra)
2) Symphony of Destruction (Megadeth)
3) My Reverie (Ella Fitzgerald )
4) Rockaria! (ELO)
5) Bohemian Rhapsody (Queen)
6) Bitter Sweet Symphony ( The Verve)


----------



## Art Rock

Next theme: songs that refer in some way to classical music
(not just by using a classical music melody or instruments)

1) Rhapsody in White (Love Unlimited Orchestra)
2) Symphony of Destruction (Megadeth)
3) My Reverie (Ella Fitzgerald )
4) Rockaria! (ELO)
5) Bohemian Rhapsody (Queen)
6) Bitter Sweet Symphony ( The Verve)
7) The opera (Dizzy Man's Band)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Next theme: songs that refer in some way to classical music
(not just by using a classical music melody or instruments)

1) Rhapsody in White (Love Unlimited Orchestra)
2) Symphony of Destruction (Megadeth)
3) My Reverie (Ella Fitzgerald )
4) Rockaria! (ELO)
5) Bohemian Rhapsody (Queen)
6) Bitter Sweet Symphony ( The Verve)
7) The opera (Dizzy Man's Band)
8) A Fifth Of Beethoven (Walter Murphy)


----------



## Art Rock

How is that not using a classical music melody?


----------



## Starving Wolf

Art Rock said:


> How is that not using a classical music melody?


The title is a play on the name of the original classical piece. Theme said "refers to" and "not just using a classical melody", so I thought this was what we were looking for, since the title was involved

If something else was intended, it wasn't clear to me, as currently worded.


----------



## pianozach

Next theme: songs that refer in some way to classical music
(not just by using a classical music melody or instruments)

1) Rhapsody in White (Love Unlimited Orchestra)
2) Symphony of Destruction (Megadeth)
3) My Reverie (Ella Fitzgerald )
4) Rockaria! (ELO)
5) Bohemian Rhapsody (Queen)
6) Bitter Sweet Symphony ( The Verve)
7) The opera (Dizzy Man's Band)
8) A Fifth Of Beethoven (Walter Murphy)
9) Underture (The Who)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Starving Wolf said:


> The title is a play on the name of the original classical piece. Theme said "refers to" and "not just using a classical melody", so I thought this was what we were looking for, since the title was involved
> 
> If something else was intended, it wasn't clear to me, as currently worded.


Nevermind. I thought you looking for references to specific pieces, not just types/terms associated with the genre.

Please disqualify my entry (the Walter Murphy one).


----------



## Starving Wolf

Next theme: songs that refer in some way to classical music
(not just by using a classical music melody or instruments)

1) Rhapsody in White (Love Unlimited Orchestra)
2) Symphony of Destruction (Megadeth)
3) My Reverie (Ella Fitzgerald )
4) Rockaria! (ELO)
5) Bohemian Rhapsody (Queen)
6) Bitter Sweet Symphony ( The Verve)
7) The opera (Dizzy Man's Band)
8) Suite: Judy Blue Eyes (Crosby, Stills and Nash)
9) Underture (The Who)

Replaced #8. Hopefully this one passes muster.


----------



## Art Rock

Thanks.  ...............................


----------



## Open Book

Next theme: songs that refer in some way to classical music
(not just by using a classical music melody or instruments)

1) Rhapsody in White (Love Unlimited Orchestra)
2) Symphony of Destruction (Megadeth)
3) My Reverie (Ella Fitzgerald )
4) Rockaria! (ELO)
5) Bohemian Rhapsody (Queen)
6) Bitter Sweet Symphony ( The Verve)
7) The opera (Dizzy Man's Band)
8) Suite: Judy Blue Eyes (Crosby, Stills and Nash)
9) Underture (The Who)
10) Overture (from Tommy - The Who)

Anyone may start a new theme.


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: hats and headwear

2) The Fez (Steely Dan)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: hats and headwear

1) The Fez (Steely Dan)
2) Raspberry Beret (Prince)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: hats and headwear

1) The Fez (Steely Dan)
2) Raspberry Beret (Prince)
3)Leopard-Skin Pill-Box Hat (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: hats and headwear

1) The Fez (Steely Dan)
2) Raspberry Beret (Prince)
3)Leopard-Skin Pill-Box Hat (Bob Dylan)
4) Hat Shaped Hat (Ani Difranco)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: hats and headwear

1) The Fez (Steely Dan)
2) Raspberry Beret (Prince)
3)Leopard-Skin Pill-Box Hat (Bob Dylan)
4) Hat Shaped Hat (Ani Difranco)
5) All around my hat (Steeleye Span )


----------



## Open Book

New theme: hats and headwear

1) The Fez (Steely Dan)
2) Raspberry Beret (Prince)Put on your yarmulke
Here comes Hanukkah
3)Leopard-Skin Pill-Box Hat (Bob Dylan)
4) Hat Shaped Hat (Ani Difranco)
5) All around my hat (Steeleye Span )
6) The Chanukah Song (Adam Sandler) 

"Put on your yarmulke
Here comes Hanukkah"


----------



## senza sordino

New theme: hats and headwear

1) The Fez (Steely Dan)
2) Raspberry Beret (Prince)Put on your yarmulke
3) Leopard-Skin Pill-Box Hat (Bob Dylan)
4) Hat Shaped Hat (Ani Difranco)
5) All around my hat (Steeleye Span )
6) The Chanukah Song (Adam Sandler)
7) My Old Man's a Dustman (Lonnie Donegan)

"My old mans a dustman
He wears a dustman's hat
He wears cor-blimey trousers
And he lives in a council flat"


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: hats and headwear

1) The Fez (Steely Dan)
2) Raspberry Beret (Prince)Put on your yarmulke
Here comes Hanukkah
3)Leopard-Skin Pill-Box Hat (Bob Dylan)
4) Hat Shaped Hat (Ani Difranco)
5) All around my hat (Steeleye Span )
6) The Chanukah Song (Adam Sandler) 
7) My Old Man's a Dustman (Lonnie Donegan)
8) Lil' Red Ridin' Hood (Sam The Sham)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: hats and headwear

1) The Fez (Steely Dan)
2) Raspberry Beret (Prince)Put on your yarmulke
Here comes Hanukkah
3)Leopard-Skin Pill-Box Hat (Bob Dylan)
4) Hat Shaped Hat (Ani Difranco)
5) All around my hat (Steeleye Span )
6) The Chanukah Song (Adam Sandler)
7) My Old Man's a Dustman (Lonnie Donegan)
8) Lil' Red Ridin' Hood (Sam The Sham)
9) Easter Theater (XTC)

"Easter, in her bonnet
Easter, in her hair
Easter, are the ribbons
She tied everywhere"


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: hats and headwear

1) The Fez (Steely Dan)
2) Raspberry Beret (Prince)Put on your yarmulke
Here comes Hanukkah
3)Leopard-Skin Pill-Box Hat (Bob Dylan)
4) Hat Shaped Hat (Ani Difranco)
5) All around my hat (Steeleye Span )
6) The Chanukah Song (Adam Sandler)
7) My Old Man's a Dustman (Lonnie Donegan)
8) Lil' Red Ridin' Hood (Sam The Sham)
9) Easter Theater (XTC)
10 )Hats Off to Larry ( Del Shannon)


----------



## Rogerx

New them, la-la la songs 

1)Sha La La La Lee ( Small Faces)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New them, la-la la songs 

1)Sha La La La Lee ( Small Faces)
2) Let's Live For Today (Grass Roots)


----------



## Rogerx

New them, la-la la songs

1) Sha La La La Lee ( Small Faces)
2) Let's Live For Today (Grass Roots)
3) La Bamba ( Ritchie Valens)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme, la-la la songs

1) Sha La La La Lee ( Small Faces)
2) Let's Live For Today (Grass Roots)
3) La Bamba ( Ritchie Valens)
4) Thunder Island (Jay Ferguson)


----------



## pianozach

New theme, la-la la songs

1) Sha La La La Lee (Small Faces)
2) Let's Live For Today (Grass Roots)
3) La Bamba (Ritchie Valens)
4) Thunder Island (Jay Ferguson)
5) La-La (Means I Love You) (The Delfonics, although I'm more familiar with Todd Rundgren's cover)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme, la-la la songs

1) Sha La La La Lee (Small Faces)
2) Let's Live For Today (Grass Roots)
3) La Bamba (Ritchie Valens)
4) Thunder Island (Jay Ferguson)
5) La-La (Means I Love You) (The Delfonics, although I'm more familiar with Todd Rundgren's cover)
6) La, La, La (Jon Secada)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme, la-la la songs

1) Sha La La La Lee (Small Faces)
2) Let's Live For Today (Grass Roots)
3) La Bamba (Ritchie Valens)
4) Thunder Island (Jay Ferguson)
5) La-La (Means I Love You) (The Delfonics, although I'm more familiar with Todd Rundgren's cover)
6) La, La, La (Jon Secada)
7) La la la (Massiel)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme, la-la la songs

1) Sha La La La Lee (Small Faces)
2) Let's Live For Today (Grass Roots)
3) La Bamba (Ritchie Valens)
4) Thunder Island (Jay Ferguson)
5) La-La (Means I Love You) (The Delfonics, although I'm more familiar with Todd Rundgren's cover)
6) La, La, La (Jon Secada)
7) La la la (Massiel)
8) Jersey Girl (Tom Waits)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme, la-la la songs

1) Sha La La La Lee (Small Faces)
2) Let's Live For Today (Grass Roots)
3) La Bamba (Ritchie Valens)
4) Thunder Island (Jay Ferguson)
5) La-La (Means I Love You) (The Delfonics, although I'm more familiar with Todd Rundgren's cover)
6) La, La, La (Jon Secada)
7) La la la (Massiel)
8) Jersey Girl (Tom Waits)
9) Horse With No Name ( America)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme, la-la la songs

1) Sha La La La Lee (Small Faces)
2) Let's Live For Today (Grass Roots)
3) La Bamba (Ritchie Valens)
4) Thunder Island (Jay Ferguson)
5) La-La (Means I Love You) (The Delfonics, although I'm more familiar with Todd Rundgren's cover)
6) La, La, La (Jon Secada)
7) La la la (Massiel)
8) Jersey Girl (Tom Waits)
9) Horse With No Name ( America)
10) Can't get you out of my head (Kylie Minogue)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: blind

1) Love is blind (Janis Ian)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: blind

1) Love is blind (Janis Ian)
2) Blind Love (Tom Waits) this thread just started a Tom Waits radio in my head...


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: blind

1) Love is blind (Janis Ian)
2) Blind Love (Tom Waits) 
3) Miss Me Blind (Culture Club)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: blind

1) Love is blind (Janis Ian)
2) Blind Love (Tom Waits)
3) Miss Me Blind (Culture Club)
4) I would rather, I would rather go blind ( Etta James)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: blind

1) Love is blind (Janis Ian)
2) Blind Love (Tom Waits)
3) Miss Me Blind (Culture Club)
4) I would rather, I would rather go blind ( Etta James)
5) Blinded by the light (MMEB)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: blind

1) Love is blind (Janis Ian)
2) Blind Love (Tom Waits)
3) Miss Me Blind (Culture Club)
4) I would rather, I would rather go blind ( Etta James)
5) Blinded by the light (MMEB)
6) Pinball Wizard (Who)

"That deaf, dumb and blind kid sure plays a mean pinball"


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: blind

1) Love is blind (Janis Ian)
2) Blind Love (Tom Waits)
3) Miss Me Blind (Culture Club)
4) I would rather, I would rather go blind ( Etta James)
5) Blinded by the light (MMEB)
6) Pinball Wizard (Who)
7) Blind Sheep ( Dusty Springfield)


----------



## Bwv 1080

New theme: blind

1) Love is blind (Janis Ian)
2) Blind Love (Tom Waits)
3) Miss Me Blind (Culture Club)
4) I would rather, I would rather go blind ( Etta James)
5) Blinded by the light (MMEB)
6) Pinball Wizard (Who)
7) Blind Sheep ( Dusty Springfield)
8) Blind (Swans)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: blind

1) Love is blind (Janis Ian)
2) Blind Love (Tom Waits)
3) Miss Me Blind (Culture Club)
4) I would rather, I would rather go blind ( Etta James)
5) Blinded by the light (MMEB)
6) Pinball Wizard (Who)
7) Blind Sheep ( Dusty Springfield)
8) Blind (Swans)
9) She blinded me with science (Thomas Dolby)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme: blind

1) Love is blind (Janis Ian)
2) Blind Love (Tom Waits)
3) Miss Me Blind (Culture Club)
4) I would rather, I would rather go blind ( Etta James)
5) Blinded by the light (MMEB)
6) Pinball Wizard (Who)
7) Blind Sheep ( Dusty Springfield)
8) Blind (Swans)
9) She blinded me with science (Thomas Dolby)
10) Blind (Thompson Twins)

I'm going to need a few minutes to come up with a new theme...


----------



## Josquin13

New Theme - The End (of anything)

1) It's the End of the World (R.E.M.)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New Theme - The End (of anything)

1) It's the End of the World (R.E.M.)
2) This Is the End (Machine Head)


----------



## Open Book

New Theme - The End (of anything)

1) It's the End of the World (R.E.M.)
2) This Is the End (Machine Head)
3) The End (The Doors)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme - The End (of anything)

1) It's the End of the World (R.E.M.)
2) This Is the End (Machine Head)
3) The End (The Doors)
4) End of the Line (Travelling Wilburys)


----------



## pianozach

New Theme - The End (of anything)

1) It's the End of the World (R.E.M.)
2) This Is the End (Machine Head)
3) The End (The Doors)
4) End of the Line (Travelling Wilburys)
5) The End (The Beatles)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme - The End (of anything)

1) It's the End of the World (R.E.M.)
2) This Is the End (Machine Head)
3) The End (The Doors)
4) End of the Line (Travelling Wilburys)
5) The End (The Beatles)
6) End Of The Road (Boyz II Men)


----------



## senza sordino

New Theme - The End (of anything)

1) It's the End of the World (R.E.M.)
2) This Is the End (Machine Head)
3) The End (The Doors)
4) End of the Line (Travelling Wilburys)
5) The End (The Beatles)
6) End Of The Road (Boyz II Men)
7) Los Endos (Genesis)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New Theme - The End (of anything)

1) It's the End of the World (R.E.M.)
2) This Is the End (Machine Head)
3) The End (The Doors)
4) End of the Line (Travelling Wilburys)
5) The End (The Beatles)
6) End Of The Road (Boyz II Men)
7) Los Endos (Genesis)
8) End of the Beginning (Black Sabbath)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme - The End (of anything)

1) It's the End of the World (R.E.M.)
2) This Is the End (Machine Head)
3) The End (The Doors)
4) End of the Line (Travelling Wilburys)
5) The End (The Beatles)
6) End Of The Road (Boyz II Men)
7) Los Endos (Genesis)
8) End of the Beginning (Black Sabbath)
9) The End Of The Innocence (Don Henley)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New Theme - The End (of anything)

1) It's the End of the World (R.E.M.)
2) This Is the End (Machine Head)
3) The End (The Doors)
4) End of the Line (Travelling Wilburys)
5) The End (The Beatles)
6) End Of The Road (Boyz II Men)
7) Los Endos (Genesis)
8) End of the Beginning (Black Sabbath)
9) The End Of The Innocence (Don Henley)
10) Dead End (Dead Kennedys)

Anyone can choose next theme


----------



## pianozach

Theme: The middle

1) Sleeping in the Middle of the Bed Again (Chicago)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: The middle

1) Sleeping in the Middle of the Bed Again (Chicago)
2) Stuck In The Middle With You (Stealers Wheel)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: The middle

1) Sleeping in the Middle of the Bed Again (Chicago)
2) Stuck In The Middle With You (Stealers Wheel)
3) Action Is My Middle Name ( Morrissey)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: The middle

1) Sleeping in the Middle of the Bed Again (Chicago)
2) Stuck In The Middle With You (Stealers Wheel)
3) Action Is My Middle Name ( Morrissey)
4) Middle of the Road (The Pretenders)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: The middle

1) Sleeping in the Middle of the Bed Again (Chicago)
2) Stuck In The Middle With You (Stealers Wheel)
3) Action Is My Middle Name ( Morrissey)
4) Middle of the Road (The Pretenders)
5) In the Middle of an Island ( Tony Bennett)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: The middle

1) Sleeping in the Middle of the Bed Again (Chicago)
2) Stuck In The Middle With You (Stealers Wheel)
3) Action Is My Middle Name ( Morrissey)
4) Middle of the Road (The Pretenders)
5) In the Middle of an Island ( Tony Bennett)
6) River of Dreams (Billy Joel)

"In the middle of the night, I go walking in my sleep"


----------



## pianozach

Theme: The middle

1) Sleeping in the Middle of the Bed Again (Chicago)
2) Stuck In The Middle With You (Stealers Wheel)
3) Action Is My Middle Name (Morrissey)
4) Middle of the Road (The Pretenders)
5) In the Middle of an Island (Tony Bennett)
6) River of Dreams (Billy Joel)
7) Eine Kleine Middle Klasse Musik (The Rutles)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: The middle

1) Sleeping in the Middle of the Bed Again (Chicago)
2) Stuck In The Middle With You (Stealers Wheel)
3) Action Is My Middle Name (Morrissey)
4) Middle of the Road (The Pretenders)
5) In the Middle of an Island (Tony Bennett)
6) River of Dreams (Billy Joel)
7) Eine Kleine Middle Klasse Musik (The Rutles)
8) Left of center (Suzanne Vega)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: The middle

1) Sleeping in the Middle of the Bed Again (Chicago)
2) Stuck In The Middle With You (Stealers Wheel)
3) Action Is My Middle Name (Morrissey)
4) Middle of the Road (The Pretenders)
5) In the Middle of an Island (Tony Bennett)
6) River of Dreams (Billy Joel)
7) Eine Kleine Middle Klasse Musik (The Rutles)
8) Left of center (Suzanne Vega)
9) Walk Straight Down the Middle (Kate Bush)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: The middle

1) Sleeping in the Middle of the Bed Again (Chicago)
2) Stuck In The Middle With You (Stealers Wheel)
3) Action Is My Middle Name (Morrissey)
4) Middle of the Road (The Pretenders)
5) In the Middle of an Island (Tony Bennett)
6) River of Dreams (Billy Joel)
7) Eine Kleine Middle Klasse Musik (The Rutles)
8) Left of center (Suzanne Vega)
9) Walk Straight Down the Middle (Kate Bush)
10) Centerfold (J. Geils Band)


----------



## Art Rock

I can't think of a new theme we have not used right now - anybody can start a new one.


----------



## Rogerx

Songs recorded by an artist who was/ where very young -male / female

1) Diana ( Paul Anka)


----------



## Art Rock

Songs recorded by an artist who was/ where very young -male / female

1) Diana ( Paul Anka)
2) Long haired lover from Liverpool (Little Jimmy Osmond)



Now where's that throw up smiley?


----------



## Rogerx

Songs recorded by an artist who was/ where very young -male / female

1) Diana ( Paul Anka)
2) Long haired lover from Liverpool (Little Jimmy Osmond)
3) I Will Follow Him ( Little Peggy March)


----------



## gregorx

Songs recorded by an artist who was/ where very young -male / female

1) Diana ( Paul Anka)
2) Long haired lover from Liverpool (Little Jimmy Osmond)
3) I Will Follow Him ( Little Peggy March) 
4) It's My Party (Lesley Gore)


----------



## Rogerx

Songs recorded by an artist who was/ where very young -male / female

1) Diana ( Paul Anka)
2) Long haired lover from Liverpool (Little Jimmy Osmond)
3) I Will Follow Him ( Little Peggy March)
4) It's My Party (Lesley Gore)
5) My Boy Lollipop (Millie Small)


----------



## Room2201974

Songs recorded by an artist who was/ were very young -male / female

1) Diana ( Paul Anka)
2) Long haired lover from Liverpool (Little Jimmy Osmond)
3) I Will Follow Him ( Little Peggy March)
4) It's My Party (Lesley Gore)
5) My Boy Lollipop (Millie Small)
6) Gimme Some Lovin' (Spencer Davis Group featuring Steve Winwood)


----------



## Art Rock

Songs recorded by an artist who was/ were very young -male / female

1) Diana ( Paul Anka)
2) Long haired lover from Liverpool (Little Jimmy Osmond)
3) I Will Follow Him ( Little Peggy March)
4) It's My Party (Lesley Gore)
5) My Boy Lollipop (Millie Small)
6) Gimme Some Lovin' (Spencer Davis Group featuring Steve Winwood)
7) Pass the Dutchie (Musical Youth)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Songs recorded by an artist who was/ were very young -male / female

1) Diana ( Paul Anka)
2) Long haired lover from Liverpool (Little Jimmy Osmond)
3) I Will Follow Him ( Little Peggy March)
4) It's My Party (Lesley Gore)
5) My Boy Lollipop (Millie Small)
6) Gimme Some Lovin' (Spencer Davis Group featuring Steve Winwood)
7) Pass the Dutchie (Musical Youth)
8) Fingertips (Little Stevie Wonder)


----------



## Open Book

Songs recorded by an artist who was/ were very young -male / female

1) Diana ( Paul Anka)
2) Long haired lover from Liverpool (Little Jimmy Osmond)
3) I Will Follow Him ( Little Peggy March)
4) It's My Party (Lesley Gore)
5) My Boy Lollipop (Millie Small)
6) Gimme Some Lovin' (Spencer Davis Group featuring Steve Winwood)
7) Pass the Dutchie (Musical Youth)
8) Fingertips (Little Stevie Wonder)
9) I'll Be There (Michael Jackson)


----------



## Art Rock

Songs recorded by an artist who was/ were very young -male / female

1) Diana ( Paul Anka)
2) Long haired lover from Liverpool (Little Jimmy Osmond)
3) I Will Follow Him ( Little Peggy March)
4) It's My Party (Lesley Gore)
5) My Boy Lollipop (Millie Small)
6) Gimme Some Lovin' (Spencer Davis Group featuring Steve Winwood)
7) Pass the Dutchie (Musical Youth)
8) Fingertips (Little Stevie Wonder)
9) I'll Be There (Michael Jackson)
10) Paper roses (Marie Osmond)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: paper, in any form

1) Paper roses (Marie Osmond)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme: paper, in any form

1) Paper roses (Marie Osmond)
2) Paper Sun (Traffic)

I didn't get a chance with the previous theme. I'm surprised that Stevie Wonder's song "Uptight" didn't make it onto the playlist. I think that's one of the best pop/Motown songs written & performed by a teenager:


----------



## maestro267

Paper, in any form

1) Paper roses (Marie Osmond)
2) Paper Sun (Traffic)
3) Paper Lies (Marillion)


----------



## Open Book

Paper, in any form

1) Paper roses (Marie Osmond)
2) Paper Sun (Traffic)
3) Paper Lies (Marillion)
4) Paperback Writer (The Beatles)


----------



## pianozach

Paper, in any form

1) Paper roses (Marie Osmond)
2) Paper Sun (Traffic)
3) Paper Lies (Marillion)
4) Paperback Writer (The Beatles)
5) Paper Bag (Fiona Apple)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Paper, in any form

1) Paper roses (Marie Osmond)
2) Paper Sun (Traffic)
3) Paper Lies (Marillion)
4) Paperback Writer (The Beatles)
5) Paper Bag (Fiona Apple)
6) Paper Planes (M.I.A.)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Paper, in any form

1) Paper roses (Marie Osmond)
2) Paper Sun (Traffic)
3) Paper Lies (Marillion)
4) Paperback Writer (The Beatles)
5) Paper Bag (Fiona Apple)
6) Paper Planes (M.I.A.)
7) Paper,Bullets and Walls (Frente!)


----------



## Rogerx

Paper, in any form

1) Paper roses (Marie Osmond)
2) Paper Sun (Traffic)
3) Paper Lies (Marillion)
4) Paperback Writer (The Beatles)
5) Paper Bag (Fiona Apple)
6) Paper Planes (M.I.A.)
7) Paper,Bullets and Walls (Frente!)
8) Paperback Writer (The Beatles)


----------



## Common Listener

Rogerx said:


> Paper, in any form
> 
> 1) Paper roses (Marie Osmond)
> 2) Paper Sun (Traffic)
> 3) Paper Lies (Marillion)
> 4) Paperback Writer (The Beatles)
> 5) Paper Bag (Fiona Apple)
> 6) Paper Planes (M.I.A.)
> 7) Paper,Bullets and Walls (Frente!)
> 8) Paperback Writer (The Beatles)


#8 is #4.

How about "Money"? That can also be paper.


----------



## Open Book

Removed number 8 as a duplicate of number 4.

Paper, in any form

1) Paper roses (Marie Osmond)
2) Paper Sun (Traffic)
3) Paper Lies (Marillion)
4) Paperback Writer (The Beatles)
5) Paper Bag (Fiona Apple)
6) Paper Planes (M.I.A.)
7) Paper,Bullets and Walls (Frente!)


----------



## Rogerx

Removed number 8 as a duplicate of number 4.

Paper, in any form

1) Paper roses (Marie Osmond)
2) Paper Sun (Traffic)
3) Paper Lies (Marillion)
4) Paperback Writer (The Beatles)
5) Paper Bag (Fiona Apple)
6) Paper Planes (M.I.A.)
7) Paper,Bullets and Walls (Frente!)
8) Paper Wings ( Barclay James Harvest)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Paper, in any form

1) Paper roses (Marie Osmond)
2) Paper Sun (Traffic)
3) Paper Lies (Marillion)
4) Paperback Writer (The Beatles)
5) Paper Bag (Fiona Apple)
6) Paper Planes (M.I.A.)
7) Paper,Bullets and Walls (Frente!)
8) Paper Wings ( Barclay James Harvest)
9) Please Mr Postman (Marvelletes)

"Is there a letter in your bag for me?"


----------



## Rogerx

Paper, in any form

1) Paper roses (Marie Osmond)
2) Paper Sun (Traffic)
3) Paper Lies (Marillion)
4) Paperback Writer (The Beatles)
5) Paper Bag (Fiona Apple)
6) Paper Planes (M.I.A.)
7) Paper,Bullets and Walls (Frente!)
8) Paper Wings ( Barclay James Harvest)
9) Please Mr Postman (Marvelletes)
10) Paper Airplane ( Alison Krauss)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme:  songs that became hits after the artist died

1) 1999 ( Prince)


----------



## Open Book

Prince died in 2016. "1999" was a hit in the 80's.


----------



## Rogerx

Open Book said:


> Prince died in 2016. "1999" was a hit in the 80's.


I knew this would come, it was a hit again in 1999 so bit of improvisation is allowed.


----------



## Starving Wolf

But he was still alive in 1999, so it still doesn't fit the theme.


----------



## Rogerx

Starving Wolf said:


> But he was still alive in 1999, so it still doesn't fit the theme.


That is right so I will start again :

New theme: songs that became hits after the artist died

1)Time In A Bottle ( Jim Croce)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs that became hits after the artist died

1) Time In A Bottle (Jim Croce)
2) Reet Petite (Jackie Wilson)

Was a far bigger hit in 1986 when it was re-released as a single. Wilson died in 1984.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs that became hits after the artist died

1) Time In A Bottle (Jim Croce)
2) Reet Petite (Jackie Wilson)
3) Me & Bobby McGee (Janis Joplin, Full Tilt Boogie Band)
Released on January 11, 1971: Joplin died on October 4, 1970


----------



## Art Rock

Rogerx said:


> Donna( Ritchie Valens)
> became a hit just after his dead on 1958


No, it did not. It was released and became a hit end 1958. Valens did not die in 1958 but in 1959. It was positioned at No. 3 on the Billboard Hot 100 pop singles chart when Valens died (Wiki).


----------



## Art Rock

I'm going to pull the plug on this one. There's too much checking required, as already demonstrated in the previous entries. 

Anybody can start a new theme.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs that became hits after the artist died

1) Time In A Bottle (Jim Croce)
2) Reet Petite (Jackie Wilson)
3) Me & Bobby McGee (Janis Joplin, Full Tilt Boogie Band)
Released on January 11, 1971: Joplin died on October 4, 1970


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: keep things *easy*, in title or lyrics

Disqualified songs:
_1) Easy livin' (Uriah Heep)
2) The Ballad of Easy Rider (Roger McGuinn)
3) Easy ( Sheryl Crow)
4) Easy Living (Bryan Ferry)
5) Take It Easy (Eagles)
6) Good Lovin Ain't Easy To Come By ( Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell)
7) Make It Easy On Yourself (The Walker Brothers)
8) Easy Lover (Phil Collins)
9) It's So Easy to fall in love.(Linda Ronstadt)
10) It's So Easy (Guns n Roses)_


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: keep things easy, in title or lyrics

Disqualified songs in post 6348.

1) Easy boy (Greenfield and Cook)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: keep things easy, in title or lyrics

Disqualified songs in post 6348.

1) Easy boy (Greenfield and Cook)
2) Easy Money ( Bruce Springsteen)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: keep things easy, in title or lyrics

Disqualified songs in post 6348.

1) Easy boy (Greenfield and Cook)
2) Easy Money ( Bruce Springsteen)
3) Peaceful Easy Feeling (Eagles)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: keep things easy, in title or lyrics

Disqualified songs in post 6348.

1) Easy boy (Greenfield and Cook)
2) Easy Money ( Bruce Springsteen)
3) Peaceful Easy Feeling (Eagles)
4) Easy (Commodores)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: keep things easy, in title or lyrics

Disqualified songs in post 6348.

1) Easy boy (Greenfield and Cook)
2) Easy Money ( Bruce Springsteen)
3) Peaceful Easy Feeling (Eagles)
4) Easy (Commodores)
5) Easy Target (blink-182)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: keep things easy, in title or lyrics

Disqualified songs in post 6348.

1) Easy boy (Greenfield and Cook)
2) Easy Money ( Bruce Springsteen)
3) Peaceful Easy Feeling (Eagles)
4) Easy (Commodores)
5) Easy Target (blink-182)
6) It Don't Come Easy (Ringo Starr)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: keep things easy, in title or lyrics

_Disqualified songs in post 6348_.

1) Easy boy (Greenfield and Cook)
2) Easy Money (Bruce Springsteen)
3) Peaceful Easy Feeling (Eagles)
4) Easy (Commodores)
5) Easy Target (blink-182)
6) It Don't Come Easy (Ringo Starr)
7) Easy for Me (Ringo Starr)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: keep things easy, in title or lyrics

_Disqualified songs in post 6348_.

1) Easy boy (Greenfield and Cook)
2) Easy Money (Bruce Springsteen)
3) Peaceful Easy Feeling (Eagles)
4) Easy (Commodores)
5) Easy Target (blink-182)
6) It Don't Come Easy (Ringo Starr)
7) Easy for Me (Ringo Starr)
8) Easy Come, Easy Go (Bobby Sherman)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: keep things easy, in title or lyrics

Disqualified songs in post 6348.

1) Easy boy (Greenfield and Cook)
2) Easy Money (Bruce Springsteen)
3) Peaceful Easy Feeling (Eagles)
4) Easy (Commodores)
5) Easy Target (blink-182)
6) It Don't Come Easy (Ringo Starr)
7) Easy for Me (Ringo Starr)
8) Easy Come, Easy Go (Bobby Sherman)
9) Solid gold easy action (T Rex)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: keep things easy, in title or lyrics

Disqualified songs in post 6348.

1) Easy boy (Greenfield and Cook)
2) Easy Money (Bruce Springsteen)
3) Peaceful Easy Feeling (Eagles)
4) Easy (Commodores)
5) Easy Target (blink-182)
6) It Don't Come Easy (Ringo Starr)
7) Easy for Me (Ringo Starr)
8) Easy Come, Easy Go (Bobby Sherman)
9) Solid gold easy action (T Rex)
10) Summertime (Ella Fitzgerald)

"Summertime, and the livin' is easy"


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: hard/difficult, preferably in the title

1) A Hard Day's Night (Beatles)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: hard/difficult, preferably in the title

1) A Hard Day's Night (Beatles)
2) A Hard Rain's a-Gonna Fall (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: hard/difficult, preferably in the title

1) A Hard Day's Night (Beatles)
2) A hard rain's a gonna fall (Bryan Ferry)


----------



## Art Rock

Well, same thought, same time, same song, just a different version. 
I'll post a new number three.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: hard/difficult, preferably in the title

1) A Hard Day's Night (Beatles)
2) A hard rain's a gonna fall (Bryan Ferry)
3) The hard way every time (Jim Croce)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: hard/difficult, preferably in the title

1) A Hard Day's Night (Beatles)
2) A hard rain's a gonna fall (Bryan Ferry)
3) The hard way every time (Jim Croce)
4) It's So Hard (John Lennon/Plastic Ono Band)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: hard/difficult, preferably in the title

1) A Hard Day's Night (Beatles)
2) A hard rain's a gonna fall (Bryan Ferry)
3) The hard way every time (Jim Croce)
4) It's So Hard (John Lennon/Plastic Ono Band)
5) Breaking Up Is Hard To Do (Neil Sedaka)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: hard/difficult, preferably in the title

1) A Hard Day's Night (Beatles)
2) A hard rain's a gonna fall (Bryan Ferry)
3) The hard way every time (Jim Croce)
4) It's So Hard (John Lennon/Plastic Ono Band)
5) Breaking Up Is Hard To Do (Neil Sedaka)
6) This is hard core (Pulp)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: hard/difficult, preferably in the title

1) A Hard Day's Night (Beatles)
2) A hard rain's a gonna fall (Edie Brickell and the New Bohemians)
3) The hard way every time (Jim Croce)
4) It's So Hard (John Lennon/Plastic Ono Band)
5) Breaking Up Is Hard To Do (Neil Sedaka)
6) This is hard core (Pulp)
7) The Harder They Come (Jimmy Cliff)


----------



## Art Rock

I accidentally copied the wrong #2. Correct board:

1) A Hard Day's Night (Beatles)
2) A hard rain's a gonna fall (Bob Dylan)
3) The hard way every time (Jim Croce)
4) It's So Hard (John Lennon/Plastic Ono Band)
5) Breaking Up Is Hard To Do (Neil Sedaka)
6) This is hard core (Pulp)
7) The Harder They Come (Jimmy Cliff)


----------



## Open Book

Quit reading my mind.
Oh, I see what you did. At first I thought you had originated the Cliff song, too.


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: hard/difficult, preferably in the title


1) A Hard Day's Night (Beatles)
2) A hard rain's a gonna fall (Bob Dylan)
3) The hard way every time (Jim Croce)
4) It's So Hard (John Lennon/Plastic Ono Band)
5) Breaking Up Is Hard To Do (Neil Sedaka)
6) This is hard core (Pulp)
7) The Harder They Come (Jimmy Cliff)
8) She Works Hard For The Money (Donna Summer)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: hard/difficult, preferably in the title


1) A Hard Day's Night (Beatles)
2) A hard rain's a gonna fall (Bob Dylan)
3) The hard way every time (Jim Croce)
4) It's So Hard (John Lennon/Plastic Ono Band)
5) Breaking Up Is Hard To Do (Neil Sedaka)
6) This is hard core (Pulp)
7) The Harder They Come (Jimmy Cliff)
8) She Works Hard For The Money (Donna Summer)
9) It's Hard (The Who)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme: hard/difficult, preferably in the title


1) A Hard Day's Night (Beatles)
2) A hard rain's a gonna fall (Bob Dylan)
3) The hard way every time (Jim Croce)
4) It's So Hard (John Lennon/Plastic Ono Band)
5) Breaking Up Is Hard To Do (Neil Sedaka)
6) This is hard core (Pulp)
7) The Harder They Come (Jimmy Cliff)
8) She Works Hard For The Money (Donna Summer)
9) It's Hard (The Who)
10) Sorry Seems To Be The Hardest Word (Elton John)

I'll need a few minutes to come up with a new theme...


----------



## Josquin13

New Theme - the stars, planets, & universe

1) Under the Milky Way (The Church)


----------



## Open Book

New Theme - the stars, planets, & universe

1) Under the Milky Way (The Church)
2) Across the Universe (The Beatles)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New Theme - the stars, planets, & universe

1) Under the Milky Way (The Church)
2) Across the Universe (The Beatles)
3) Stars Are Cold (Martin Newell)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New Theme - the stars, planets, & universe

1) Under the Milky Way (The Church)
2) Across the Universe (The Beatles)
3) Stars Are Cold (Martin Newell)
4) Nightflight to Venus (Boney M)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Reminder to all...please do a "search thread" before posting a new theme. Doing a search for "stars" shows that we've already done at least 4 related themes:

Stars
Planets
Space travel
Astronomical phenomena

Too many cuts/pastes from too many pages to do on my little phone.


----------



## Josquin13

Starving Wolf--Sorry, I hadn't remembered those themes, and I should have checked.

New Theme - the stars, planets, & universe

1) Under the Milky Way (The Church)
2) Across the Universe (The Beatles)
3) Stars Are Cold (Martin Newell)
4) Nightflight to Venus (Boney M)
5) Life on Mars? (David Bowie)


----------



## senza sordino

New Theme - the stars, planets, & universe

1) Under the Milky Way (The Church)
2) Across the Universe (The Beatles)
3) Stars Are Cold (Martin Newell)
4) Nightflight to Venus (Boney M)
5) Life on Mars? (David Bowie)
6) Cygnus X-1: The Voyage (Rush)


----------



## Common Listener

New Theme - the stars, planets, & universe

1) Under the Milky Way (The Church)
2) Across the Universe (The Beatles)
3) Stars Are Cold (Martin Newell)
4) Nightflight to Venus (Boney M)
5) Life on Mars? (David Bowie)
6) Cygnus X-1: The Voyage (Rush)
7) Symptom of the Universe (Black Sabbath)


----------



## Open Book

New Theme - the stars, planets, & universe

1) Under the Milky Way (The Church)
2) Across the Universe (The Beatles)
3) Stars Are Cold (Martin Newell)
4) Nightflight to Venus (Boney M)
5) Life on Mars? (David Bowie)
6) Cygnus X-1: The Voyage (Rush)
7) Symptom of the Universe (Black Sabbath)
8) Mercury (Phish)


----------



## Open Book

I don't know if anyone cares at this point, but these are previous, similar themes we already did.
The only one duplicated is Life on Mars? (David Bowie)

Theme = planets post 39

1) Life on Mars? (David Bowie)*****************************
2) Venus (Frankie Avalon)
3) Space Truckin' (Deep Purple)
4) Mercury falling (Sting)
5) Drops of Jupiter (Train)
6) The Final Countdown (Europe)
7) Anus of Uranus (Klaatu)
8.) Jupiter Crash (The Cure)
9) I Feel The Earth Move (Carole King)
10.) Stars and Planets (Liz Phair)

New Theme: stars post 1678

1) Lucky Star (Madonna)
2) Star, Star (Rolling Stones)
3) Everyone's A Star (TNT)
4) A Sky Full of Stars (Coldplay)
5) Starlight (Taylor Swift)
6) Star (Stealers Wheel)
7) Good Morning Starshine (Oliver)
8) Video Killed the Radio Star (The Buggles)
9) Starman (David Bowie)
10) Little Star (The Elegants)

New theme - space travel post 2599

1) Have You Seen the Stars Tonight? (Jefferson Starship)
2) Space Truckin' (Deep Purple)
3) Mothership Connection (Parliament)
4) Rocket Man (Elton John)
5) We Travel the Spaceways (Sun Ra)
6) Mr. Spaceman (Byrds)
7) Space Oddity(David Bowie)
8) Interstellar Overdrive (Pink Floyd)
9) Space Junk ( DEVO)
10) Star Trekkin' (The Firm)

New theme: astronomical phenomena post 4968

1) Evening Star (Judas Priest)
2) The Dark Side of the Moon (Pink Floyd )
3) Third Stone from the Sun (Jimi Hendrix)
4) Halley's Comet (Phish)
5) Venus in Furs (The Velvet Underground)
6) Saturn Girl (Paula Cole)
7) Bad Moon Rising (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
8) Black Hole Sun (Soundgarden)
9) A Sky Full of Stars( Coldplay)
10) Star (Stealers Wheel)


----------



## Common Listener

New Theme - the stars, planets, & universe

1) Under the Milky Way (The Church)
2) Across the Universe (The Beatles)
3) Stars Are Cold (Martin Newell)
4) Nightflight to Venus (Boney M)
5) Life on Mars? (David Bowie)
6) Cygnus X-1: The Voyage (Rush)
7) Symptom of the Universe (Black Sabbath)
8) Mercury (Phish)
9) Planet Claire (The B-52's)


----------



## pianozach

New Theme - the stars, planets, & universe

1) Under the Milky Way (The Church)
2) Across the Universe (The Beatles)
3) Stars Are Cold (Martin Newell)
4) Nightflight to Venus (Boney M)
5) Life on Mars? (David Bowie)
6) Cygnus X-1: The Voyage (Rush)
7) Symptom of the Universe (Black Sabbath)
8) Mercury (Phish)
9) Planet Claire (The B-52's)
10) Black Hole Sun (Soundgarden)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Songs with a nonsense word or an onomatopoeic word in the title

1) Wowie Zowie (Frank Zappa)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Songs with a nonsense word or an onomatopoeic word in the title

1) Wowie Zowie (Frank Zappa)
2) Mumbo (Wings)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: Songs with a nonsense word or an onomatopoeic word in the title

1) Wowie Zowie (Frank Zappa)
2) Mumbo (Wings)
3) Be Bob A-Lula (Gene Vincent)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Songs with a nonsense word or an onomatopoeic word in the title

1) Wowie Zowie (Frank Zappa)
2) Mumbo (Wings)
3) Be Bob A-Lula (Gene Vincent)
4) Paw Paw Negro Blowtorch - Brian Eno


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Songs with a nonsense word or an onomatopoeic word in the title

1) Wowie Zowie (Frank Zappa)
2) Mumbo (Wings)
3) Be Bob A-Lula (Gene Vincent)
4) Paw Paw Negro Blowtorch - Brian Eno
5) She Bangs (Ricky Martin)

BTW, Paw Paw is the name of a town in Michigan. The title of #4 refers to a man who lived there.


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Songs with a nonsense word or an onomatopoeic word in the title

1) Wowie Zowie (Frank Zappa)
2) Mumbo (Wings)
3) Be Bob A-Lula (Gene Vincent)
4) Paw Paw Negro Blowtorch - Brian Eno
5) She Bangs (Ricky Martin)
6) Prisencolinensinainciusol (Adriano Celentano)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Songs with a nonsense word or an onomatopoeic word in the title

1) Wowie Zowie (Frank Zappa)
2) Mumbo (Wings)
3) Be Bob A-Lula (Gene Vincent)
4) Paw Paw Negro Blowtorch - Brian Eno
5) She Bangs (Ricky Martin)
6) Prisencolinensinainciusol (Adriano Celentano)
7) Earschplittenloudenboomer (Steppenwolf)


----------



## Art Rock




----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Songs with a nonsense word or an onomatopoeic word in the title

1) Wowie Zowie (Frank Zappa)
2) Mumbo (Wings)
3) Be Bob A-Lula (Gene Vincent)
4) Paw Paw Negro Blowtorch - Brian Eno
5) She Bangs (Ricky Martin)
6) Prisencolinensinainciusol (Adriano Celentano)
7) Earschplittenloudenboomer (Steppenwolf)
8) Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious (Julie Andrews and Dick Van ****)


----------



## Rogerx

You beat me and stole my last idea


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Songs with a nonsense word or an onomatopoeic word in the title

1) Wowie Zowie (Frank Zappa)
2) Mumbo (Wings)
3) Be Bob A-Lula (Gene Vincent)
4) Paw Paw Negro Blowtorch - Brian Eno
5) She Bangs (Ricky Martin)
6) Prisencolinensinainciusol (Adriano Celentano)
7) Earschplittenloudenboomer (Steppenwolf)
8) Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious (Julie Andrews and Dick Van ****)
9) Aba Daba Honeymoon (Debbie Reynolds and Carleton Carpenter)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Songs with a nonsense word or an onomatopoeic word in the title

1) Wowie Zowie (Frank Zappa)
2) Mumbo (Wings)
3) Be Bob A-Lula (Gene Vincent)
4) Paw Paw Negro Blowtorch - Brian Eno
5) She Bangs (Ricky Martin)
6) Prisencolinensinainciusol (Adriano Celentano)
7) Earschplittenloudenboomer (Steppenwolf)
8) Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious (Julie Andrews and Dick Van ****)
9) Aba Daba Honeymoon (Debbie Reynolds and Carleton Carpenter)
10) Abacab (Genesis)


----------



## Art Rock

I had three ideas, but we ran them all, and I'm not sure that there's enough others to do it again. Anyone else can start a new theme (but please use the search thread function).


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: World War 2. Creativity encouraged. 

1) ME262 (Blue Öyster Cult)


For those who do not know, this was the first German jet fighter employed in the last years of the war.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: World War 2. Creativity encouraged. 

1) ME262 (Blue Öyster Cult)2
2) We'll Meet Again ( Vera Lynn)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: World War 2. Creativity encouraged.

1) ME262 (Blue Öyster Cult)
2) We'll Meet Again ( Vera Lynn)
3) Hurricane (Bob Dylan)


The Hawker Hurricane, together with the Spitfire, won the Battle of Britain for the UK.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: World War 2. Creativity encouraged.

1) ME262 (Blue Öyster Cult)
2) We'll Meet Again ( Vera Lynn)
3) Hurricane (Bob Dylan)
4) Tomorrow belongs to me ( from Cabaret, Hitlerjugend)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: World War 2. Creativity encouraged.

1) ME262 (Blue Öyster Cult)
2) We'll Meet Again ( Vera Lynn)
3) Hurricane (Bob Dylan)
4) Tomorrow belongs to me ( from Cabaret, Hitlerjugend)
5) '39 (Queen)


The year the war started.


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: World War 2. Creativity encouraged.

1) ME262 (Blue Öyster Cult)
2) We'll Meet Again ( Vera Lynn)
3) Hurricane (Bob Dylan)
4) Tomorrow belongs to me ( from Cabaret, Hitlerjugend)
5) '39 (Queen)
6) The Ballad of Rodger Young (Frank Loesser)

Anyone ever notice how Radar O'Reilly from the TV show M.A.S.H. more than resembles the real Rodger Young?


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: World War 2. Creativity encouraged.

1) ME262 (Blue Öyster Cult)
2) We'll Meet Again ( Vera Lynn)
3) Hurricane (Bob Dylan)
4) Tomorrow belongs to me ( from Cabaret, Hitlerjugend)
5) '39 (Queen)
6) The Ballad of Rodger Young (Frank Loesser)
7) Goodbye Blue Sky (Pink Floyd)

Written about life during the London Blitz.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: World War 2. Creativity encouraged.

1) ME262 (Blue Öyster Cult)
2) We'll Meet Again ( Vera Lynn)
3) Hurricane (Bob Dylan)
4) Tomorrow belongs to me ( from Cabaret, Hitlerjugend)
5) '39 (Queen)
6) The Ballad of Rodger Young (Frank Loesser)
7) Goodbye Blue Sky (Pink Floyd)
8) In Germany Before The War ( Randy Newman)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: World War 2. Creativity encouraged.

1) ME262 (Blue Öyster Cult)
2) We'll Meet Again ( Vera Lynn)
3) Hurricane (Bob Dylan)
4) Tomorrow belongs to me ( from Cabaret, Hitlerjugend)
5) '39 (Queen)
6) The Ballad of Rodger Young (Frank Loesser)
7) Goodbye Blue Sky (Pink Floyd)
8) In Germany Before The War ( Randy Newman)
9) Military Madness (Graham Nash)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: World War 2. Creativity encouraged.

1) ME262 (Blue Öyster Cult)
2) We'll Meet Again ( Vera Lynn)
3) Hurricane (Bob Dylan)
4) Tomorrow belongs to me ( from Cabaret, Hitlerjugend)
5) '39 (Queen)
6) The Ballad of Rodger Young (Frank Loesser)
7) Goodbye Blue Sky (Pink Floyd)
8) In Germany Before The War ( Randy Newman)
9) Military Madness (Graham Nash)
10) Hiroshima (Todd Rundgren/Utopia)


----------



## pianozach

Same theme: World War 2, part 2. Creativity encouraged.
I think there's likely another easy 10 for this theme.

1) When the Tigers Broke Free (Pink Floyd)

_It was just before dawn
One miserable morning in black 'forty four
When the forward commander
Was told to sit tight

When he asked that his men be withdrawn
And the Generals gave thanks
As the other ranks held back
The enemy tanks for a while
_


----------



## Art Rock

Same theme: World War 2, part 2. Creativity encouraged.
I think there's likely another easy 10 for this theme.

1) When the Tigers Broke Free (Pink Floyd)
2) Who do you think you are kidding Mr. Hitler (Bud Flanagan)



The theme song for the TV series Dad's Army


----------



## Rogerx

Same theme: World War 2, part 2. Creativity encouraged.
I think there's likely another easy 10 for this theme.

1) When the Tigers Broke Free (Pink Floyd)
2) Who do you think you are kidding Mr. Hitler (Bud Flanagan)
3) “Don’t Sit Under the Apple Tree”( The Andrews Sisters)


----------



## pianozach

Same theme: World War 2, part 2. Creativity encouraged.
I think there's likely another easy 10 for this theme.

1) When the Tigers Broke Free (Pink Floyd)
2) Who do you think you are kidding Mr. Hitler (Bud Flanagan)
3) Don’t Sit Under the Apple Tree (The Andrews Sisters)
4) Der Fuehrer's Face (Spike Jones and His City Slickers)


----------



## Rogerx

Same theme: World War 2, part 2. Creativity encouraged.
I think there's likely another easy 10 for this theme.

1) When the Tigers Broke Free (Pink Floyd)
2) Who do you think you are kidding Mr. Hitler (Bud Flanagan)
3) Don’t Sit Under the Apple Tree (The Andrews Sisters)
4) Der Fuehrer's Face (Spike Jones and His City Slickers)
5) When the Lights Go On Again (Vaughn Monroe)


----------



## Art Rock

Same theme: World War 2, part 2. Creativity encouraged.
I think there's likely another easy 10 for this theme.

1) When the Tigers Broke Free (Pink Floyd)
2) Who do you think you are kidding Mr. Hitler (Bud Flanagan)
3) Don’t Sit Under the Apple Tree (The Andrews Sisters)
4) Der Fuehrer's Face (Spike Jones and His City Slickers)
5) When the Lights Go On Again (Vaughn Monroe)
6) V2 Schneider (David Bowie)


V2 of course was the first rocket used in the war.


----------



## Rogerx

Same theme: World War 2, part 2. Creativity encouraged.
I think there's likely another easy 10 for this theme.

1) When the Tigers Broke Free (Pink Floyd)
2) Who do you think you are kidding Mr. Hitler (Bud Flanagan)
3) Don’t Sit Under the Apple Tree (The Andrews Sisters)
4) Der Fuehrer's Face (Spike Jones and His City Slickers)
5) When the Lights Go On Again (Vaughn Monroe)
6) V2 Schneider (David Bowie)
7) There’ll Be Bluebirds Over the White Cliffs of Dover ( Vera Lynn)


----------



## Art Rock

Same theme: World War 2, part 2. Creativity encouraged.
I think there's likely another easy 10 for this theme.

1) When the Tigers Broke Free (Pink Floyd)
2) Who do you think you are kidding Mr. Hitler (Bud Flanagan)
3) Don’t Sit Under the Apple Tree (The Andrews Sisters)
4) Der Fuehrer's Face (Spike Jones and His City Slickers)
5) When the Lights Go On Again (Vaughn Monroe)
6) V2 Schneider (David Bowie)
7) There’ll Be Bluebirds Over the White Cliffs of Dover ( Vera Lynn)
8) Enola Gay (Orchestral Manoeuvres in the Dark)


The name of the first aircraft to drop an atomic bomb.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Same theme: World War 2, part 2. Creativity encouraged.
I think there's likely another easy 10 for this theme.

1) When the Tigers Broke Free (Pink Floyd)
2) Who do you think you are kidding Mr. Hitler (Bud Flanagan)
3) Don’t Sit Under the Apple Tree (The Andrews Sisters)
4) Der Fuehrer's Face (Spike Jones and His City Slickers)
5) When the Lights Go On Again (Vaughn Monroe)
6) V2 Schneider (David Bowie)
7) There’ll Be Bluebirds Over the White Cliffs of Dover ( Vera Lynn)
8) Enola Gay (Orchestral Manoeuvres in the Dark)
9) Angel of Death (Slayer)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Same theme: World War 2, part 2. Creativity encouraged.
I think there's likely another easy 10 for this theme.

1) When the Tigers Broke Free (Pink Floyd)
2) Who do you think you are kidding Mr. Hitler (Bud Flanagan)
3) Don’t Sit Under the Apple Tree (The Andrews Sisters)
4) Der Fuehrer's Face (Spike Jones and His City Slickers)
5) When the Lights Go On Again (Vaughn Monroe)
6) V2 Schneider (David Bowie)
7) There’ll Be Bluebirds Over the White Cliffs of Dover ( Vera Lynn)
8) Enola Gay (Orchestral Manoeuvres in the Dark)
9) Angel of Death (Slayer)
10) Wernher von Braun (Tom Lehrer)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Let's do a theme in honor of Florian Schneider, who passed away recently. He was a founding member of Kraftwerk, pioneers in electronic music.

New theme: electronic music. No repeats of artists/bands.

1) Autobahn (Kraftwerk)


----------



## Art Rock

Let's do a theme in honor of Florian Schneider, who passed away recently. He was a founding member of Kraftwerk, pioneers in electronic music.

New theme: electronic music. No repeats of artists/bands.

1) Autobahn (Kraftwerk)
2) Equinoxe II (Jean Michel Jarre)


----------



## pianozach

Let's do a theme in honor of Florian Schneider, who passed away recently. He was a founding member of Kraftwerk, pioneers in electronic music.

New theme: electronic music. No repeats of artists/bands.

1) Autobahn (Kraftwerk)
2) Equinoxe II (Jean Michel Jarre)
3) Stratosfear (Tangerine Dream)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Let's do a theme in honor of Florian Schneider, who passed away recently. He was a founding member of Kraftwerk, pioneers in electronic music.

New theme: electronic music. No repeats of artists/bands.

1) Autobahn (Kraftwerk)
2) Equinoxe II (Jean Michel Jarre)
3) Stratosfear (Tangerine Dream)
4) Axel F (Harold Faltermeyer)


----------



## Rogerx

Sorry not my thingy


----------



## Starving Wolf

Rogerx said:


> Sorry not my thingy


Looks like you're not alone. 

I didn't think this would be that hard a theme, but then again. I consider a lot of 80s synth pop to be electronic music.

Looks like I'd better update the theme, or we'll never finish. Art Rock, if the theme continues to struggle for a few more hours, feel free to stop it, and begin a new one.


----------



## Starving Wolf

Updated theme: electronic music. Repeats of artists/bands allowed.

1) Autobahn (Kraftwerk)
2) Equinoxe II (Jean Michel Jarre)
3) Stratosfear (Tangerine Dream)
4) Axel F (Harold Faltermeyer)


----------



## Rogerx

Starving Wolf said:


> Looks like you're not alone.
> 
> I didn't think this would be that hard a theme, but then again. I consider a lot of 80s synth pop to be electronic music.
> 
> Looks like I'd better update the theme, or we'll never finish. Art Rock, if the theme continues to struggle for a few more hours, feel free to stop it, and begin a new one.


Normally a subject is closed after so much time .


----------



## Open Book

Updated theme: electronic music. Repeats of artists/bands allowed.

1) Autobahn (Kraftwerk)
2) Equinoxe II (Jean Michel Jarre)
3) Stratosfear (Tangerine Dream)
4) Axel F (Harold Faltermeyer)
5) Blue Monday (New Order)


----------



## Rogerx

Updated theme: electronic music. Repeats of artists/bands allowed.

1) Autobahn (Kraftwerk)
2) Equinoxe II (Jean Michel Jarre)
3) Stratosfear (Tangerine Dream)
4) Axel F (Harold Faltermeyer)
5) Blue Monday (New Order)
6) Computer Love (Kraftwerk )


----------



## Starving Wolf

Updated theme: electronic music. Repeats of artists/bands allowed.

1) Autobahn (Kraftwerk)
2) Equinoxe II (Jean Michel Jarre)
3) Stratosfear (Tangerine Dream)
4) Axel F (Harold Faltermeyer)
5) Blue Monday (New Order)
6) Computer Love (Kraftwerk )
7) Don't You Want Me Baby (Human League)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Rogerx said:


> Normally a subject is closed after so much time .


Sometimes a theme isn't one's cup of tea, and one has to wait for it to finish up. I had to wait over a day for "World War 2" to finish. Twice.

It happens to us all.


----------



## Rogerx

Starving Wolf said:


> Sometimes a theme isn't one's cup of tea, and one has to wait for it to finish up. I had to wait over a day for "World War 2" to finish. Twice.
> 
> It happens to us all.


Please don't take it personally as it was not intended that way, I later saw you changed the Repeats of artists/bands allowed.
So :cheers:


----------



## Art Rock

Updated theme: electronic music. Repeats of artists/bands allowed.

1) Autobahn (Kraftwerk)
2) Equinoxe II (Jean Michel Jarre)
3) Stratosfear (Tangerine Dream)
4) Axel F (Harold Faltermeyer)
5) Blue Monday (New Order)
6) Computer Love (Kraftwerk )
7) Don't You Want Me Baby (Human League)
8) Master and servant (Depeche Mode)


----------



## Rogerx

Updated theme: electronic music. Repeats of artists/bands allowed.

1) Autobahn (Kraftwerk)
2) Equinoxe II (Jean Michel Jarre)
3) Stratosfear (Tangerine Dream)
4) Axel F (Harold Faltermeyer)
5) Blue Monday (New Order)
6) Computer Love (Kraftwerk )
7) Don't You Want Me Baby (Human League)
8) Master and servant (Depeche Mode)
9) Song of the Second Moon(Dick Raaijmakers )


----------



## Art Rock

Updated theme: electronic music. Repeats of artists/bands allowed.

1) Autobahn (Kraftwerk)
2) Equinoxe II (Jean Michel Jarre)
3) Stratosfear (Tangerine Dream)
4) Axel F (Harold Faltermeyer)
5) Blue Monday (New Order)
6) Computer Love (Kraftwerk )
7) Don't You Want Me Baby (Human League)
8) Master and servant (Depeche Mode)
9) Song of the Second Moon(Dick Raaijmakers )
10) Oxygene IV (Jean Michel Jarre)

New theme is up for grabs.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme is .................up

1)Break It Up (Patti Smith)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme is .................up

1)Break It Up (Patti Smith)
2) Up, Up and Away (5th Dimension)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme is .................up

1) Break It Up (Patti Smith)
2) Up, Up and Away (5th Dimension)
3) Growing up (Peter Gabriel)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme is .................up

1) Break It Up (Patti Smith)
2) Up, Up and Away (5th Dimension)
3) Growing up (Peter Gabriel)
4) Up Up Up Up Up Up (Ani Difranco)


----------



## Sad Al

New theme is .................up

1) Break It Up (Patti Smith)
2) Up, Up and Away (5th Dimension)
3) Growing up (Peter Gabriel)
4) Up Up Up Up Up Up (Ani Difranco) 
5) Coming Up (McCartney)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme is .................up

1) Break It Up (Patti Smith)
2) Up, Up and Away (5th Dimension)
3) Growing up (Peter Gabriel)
4) Up Up Up Up Up Up (Ani Difranco)
5) Coming Up (McCartney)
6) Never gonna give you up (Barry White)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme is .................up

1) Break It Up (Patti Smith)
2) Up, Up and Away (5th Dimension)
3) Growing up (Peter Gabriel)
4) Up Up Up Up Up Up (Ani Difranco)
5) Coming Up (McCartney)
6) Never gonna give you up (Barry White)
7) Build Me Up Buttercup ( The Foundations)


----------



## Sad Al

New theme is .................up

1) Break It Up (Patti Smith)
2) Up, Up and Away (5th Dimension)
3) Growing up (Peter Gabriel)
4) Up Up Up Up Up Up (Ani Difranco)
5) Coming Up (McCartney)
6) Never gonna give you up (Barry White)
7) Build Me Up Buttercup ( The Foundations) 
8) Up Where We Belong (Joe Cocker)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme is .................up

1) Break It Up (Patti Smith)
2) Up, Up and Away (5th Dimension)
3) Growing up (Peter Gabriel)
4) Up Up Up Up Up Up (Ani Difranco)
5) Coming Up (McCartney)
6) Never gonna give you up (Barry White)
7) Build Me Up Buttercup ( The Foundations)
8) Up Where We Belong (Joe Cocker)
9) Get up stand up (Bob Marley and the Wailers)


----------



## Sad Al

New theme is .................up

1) Break It Up (Patti Smith)
2) Up, Up and Away (5th Dimension)
3) Growing up (Peter Gabriel)
4) Up Up Up Up Up Up (Ani Difranco)
5) Coming Up (McCartney)
6) Never gonna give you up (Barry White)
7) Build Me Up Buttercup ( The Foundations)
8) Up Where We Belong (Joe Cocker)
9) Get up stand up (Bob Marley and the Wailers) 
10) Start me up (Rolling stones)


----------



## Art Rock

And you can choose the next theme. Please use the search in thread option to check whether we've played the theme before.


----------



## Rogerx

New the: Songs that spell out words in the lyrics

1)D-I-V-O-R-C-E (Tammy Wynette)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Songs that spell out words in the lyrics

1) D-I-V-O-R-C-E (Tammy Wynette)
2) Saturday Night (Bay City Rollers)


----------



## Sad Al

I was too slow...

New theme: Songs that spell out words in the lyrics

1) D-I-V-O-R-C-E (Tammy Wynette)
2) Saturday Night (Bay City Rollers) 
3) L-O-V-E (Nat King Cole)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs that spell out words in the lyrics

1) D-I-V-O-R-C-E (Tammy Wynette)
2) Saturday Night (Bay City Rollers)
3) L-O-V-E (Nat King Cole)
4) G.U.Y. ( Lady Gaga)


----------



## Sad Al

New theme: Songs that spell out words in the lyrics

1) D-I-V-O-R-C-E (Tammy Wynette)
2) Saturday Night (Bay City Rollers)
3) L-O-V-E (Nat King Cole)
4) G.U.Y. ( Lady Gaga) 
5) S.O.S. (ABBA)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Songs that spell out words in the lyrics

1) D-I-V-O-R-C-E (Tammy Wynette)
2) Saturday Night (Bay City Rollers)
3) L-O-V-E (Nat King Cole)
4) G.U.Y. ( Lady Gaga)
5) Respect (Aretha Franklin)


----------



## Art Rock

Sorry, S.O.S. is not a word, but an abbreviation.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs that spell out words in the lyrics

1) D-I-V-O-R-C-E (Tammy Wynette)
2) Saturday Night (Bay City Rollers)
3) L-O-V-E (Nat King Cole)
4) G.U.Y. ( Lady Gaga)
5) Respect (Aretha Franklin)
6) F.E.E.L.I.N.G.C.A.L.L.E.D.L.O.V.E. (Pulp)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Songs that spell out words in the lyrics

1) D-I-V-O-R-C-E (Tammy Wynette)
2) Saturday Night (Bay City Rollers)
3) L-O-V-E (Nat King Cole)
4) G.U.Y. ( Lady Gaga)
5) Respect (Aretha Franklin)
6) F.E.E.L.I.N.G.C.A.L.L.E.D.L.O.V.E. (Pulp)
7) R.O.C.K. in the USA (John Cougar Mellencamp)


----------



## Sad Al

New theme: Songs that spell out words in the lyrics

1) D-I-V-O-R-C-E (Tammy Wynette)
2) Saturday Night (Bay City Rollers)
3) L-O-V-E (Nat King Cole)
4) G.U.Y. ( Lady Gaga)
5) Respect (Aretha Franklin)
6) F.E.E.L.I.N.G.C.A.L.L.E.D.L.O.V.E. (Pulp)
7) R.O.C.K. in the USA (John Cougar Mellencamp) 
8) L-o-v-e, Love (Steve Wariner, a 1990 country song)
9) R-A-K-A-S (Tapani Kansa, was a #1 hit in Finland in 1970s)
10) R.O.C.K. Rock (Kirka, on his 1986 hard rock gold record in Finland)


----------



## Art Rock

Sorry, one song at a time.

Time to link to the rules again:
https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/art-rock/3277-generate-play-lists-game.html


----------



## Art Rock

Current board:

New theme: Songs that spell out words in the lyrics

1) D-I-V-O-R-C-E (Tammy Wynette)
2) Saturday Night (Bay City Rollers)
3) L-O-V-E (Nat King Cole)
4) G.U.Y. ( Lady Gaga)
5) Respect (Aretha Franklin)
6) F.E.E.L.I.N.G.C.A.L.L.E.D.L.O.V.E. (Pulp)
7) R.O.C.K. in the USA (John Cougar Mellencamp)
8) L-o-v-e, Love (Steve Wariner, a 1990 country song)


----------



## Sad Al

I see.

New theme: Songs that spell out words in the lyrics

1) D-I-V-O-R-C-E (Tammy Wynette)
2) Saturday Night (Bay City Rollers)
3) L-O-V-E (Nat King Cole)
4) G.U.Y. ( Lady Gaga)
5) Respect (Aretha Franklin)
6) F.E.E.L.I.N.G.C.A.L.L.E.D.L.O.V.E. (Pulp)
7) R.O.C.K. in the USA (John Cougar Mellencamp)
8) L-o-v-e, Love (Steve Wariner, a 1990 country song)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Songs that spell out words in the lyrics


1) D-I-V-O-R-C-E (Tammy Wynette)
2) Saturday Night (Bay City Rollers)
3) L-O-V-E (Nat King Cole)
4) G.U.Y. ( Lady Gaga)
5) Respect (Aretha Franklin)
6) F.E.E.L.I.N.G.C.A.L.L.E.D.L.O.V.E. (Pulp)
7) R.O.C.K. in the USA (John Cougar Mellencamp)
8) L-o-v-e, Love (Steve Wariner, a 1990 country song)
9) Z-Row Gravity (Mannheim Steamroller)


----------



## Art Rock

Bzzzt. Not meeting the thread's conditions.


----------



## Art Rock

It's been about six hours since we had a valid entry. I'm off to bed, so don't expect me to make a decision the coming 8-10 hours (including breakfast etc). Maybe we should have a rule in place that after x hours without anyone posting, anyone can start a new theme.


----------



## Room2201974

I'm kinda lost as to what post 6459 meant. Invalid entry?


----------



## Josquin13

New theme: Songs that spell out words in the lyrics


1) D-I-V-O-R-C-E (Tammy Wynette)
2) Saturday Night (Bay City Rollers)
3) L-O-V-E (Nat King Cole)
4) G.U.Y. ( Lady Gaga)
5) Respect (Aretha Franklin)
6) F.E.E.L.I.N.G.C.A.L.L.E.D.L.O.V.E. (Pulp)
7) R.O.C.K. in the USA (John Cougar Mellencamp)
8) L-o-v-e, Love (Steve Wariner, a 1990 country song)
9) Z-Row Gravity (Mannheim Steamroller)
10) American Woman (The Guess Who)

You'll have to give me a few minutes to come up with a new theme...


----------



## Josquin13

New theme - Sunrise, morning, dawn.

1) Heart of the Sunrise (Yes)


----------



## Open Book

New theme - Sunrise, morning, dawn.

1) Heart of the Sunrise (Yes)
2) Daylight (The Kinks)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme - Sunrise, morning, dawn.

1) Heart of the Sunrise (Yes)
2) Daylight (The Kinks)
3) Laguna Sunrise (Black Sabbath)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme - Sunrise, morning, dawn.

1) Heart of the Sunrise (Yes)
2) Daylight (The Kinks)
3) Laguna Sunrise (Black Sabbath)
4) Morning has broken (Cat Stevens)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Folks, PLEASE take the time to "Search Thread" before starting a new theme. Searching for "sunrise", it turns out that we already did a related theme ("early").
The following songs should be disqualified for the current theme.

_Theme: Early

Never Make Your Move Too Soon (Bonnie Raitt)
Five O'Clock in the morning (Godley and Creme)
Early Morning Rain (Gordon Lightfoot)
Dawn: Dawn Is A Feeling (Moody Blues)
Early Morning Riser (Pure Prairie League)
Alan's Psychedelic Breakfast (Pink Floyd)
Early In The Morning (Vanity Fare)
Breakfast in America (Supertramp)
Heart Of The Sunrise (Yes)
Morning has broken (Cat Stevens)_


----------



## Open Book

New theme - Sunrise, morning, dawn.

1) Heart of the Sunrise (Yes)
2) Daylight (The Kinks)
3) Laguna Sunrise (Black Sabbath)
4) Morning has broken (Cat Stevens)
5) Good Morning Good Morning (The Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme - Sunrise, morning, dawn.

1) Heart of the Sunrise (Yes)
2) Daylight (The Kinks)
3) Laguna Sunrise (Black Sabbath)
4) Morning has broken (Cat Stevens)
5) Good Morning Good Morning (The Beatles)
6) Sunrise, Sunset ( Perry Como)


----------



## Art Rock

Room2201974 said:


> I'm kinda lost as to what post 6459 meant. Invalid entry?


I thought it was pretty clear. Z-Row Gravity does not contain a word spelled out in the title (and I searched the lyrics, it turns out to be an instrumental).


----------



## Art Rock

Corrected board:

New theme - Sunrise, morning, dawn.
Disqualified songs in post 6467.

1) Daylight (The Kinks)
2) Laguna Sunrise (Black Sabbath)
3) Good Morning Good Morning (The Beatles)
4) Sunrise, Sunset ( Perry Como)


----------



## Sad Al

If post 6459 is valid then _"Songs that spell out words in the lyrics"_ ends up as follows and I have won again!

1) D-I-V-O-R-C-E (Tammy Wynette)
2) Saturday Night (Bay City Rollers)
3) L-O-V-E (Nat King Cole)
4) G.U.Y. ( Lady Gaga)
5) Respect (Aretha Franklin)
6) F.E.E.L.I.N.G.C.A.L.L.E.D.L.O.V.E. (Pulp)
7) R.O.C.K. in the USA (John Cougar Mellencamp)
8) L-o-v-e, Love (Steve Wariner, a 1990 country song)
9) American Woman (The Guess Who)
10) Gloria (Van Morrison)


----------



## Sad Al

New theme - Sunrise, morning, dawn.

1) Daylight (The Kinks)
2) Laguna Sunrise (Black Sabbath)
3) Good Morning Good Morning (The Beatles)
4) Sunrise, Sunset ( Perry Como) 
5) Sunrise (Uriah Heep)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme - Sunrise, morning, dawn.

1) Daylight (The Kinks)
2) Laguna Sunrise (Black Sabbath)
3) Good Morning Good Morning (The Beatles)
4) Sunrise, Sunset ( Perry Como)
5) Sunrise (Uriah Heep)
6) Dawn Is A Feeling (The Moody Blues)


----------



## Art Rock

Dawn is a feeling is on the disqualified list.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme - Sunrise, morning, dawn.
Disqualified songs in post 6467.

1) Daylight (The Kinks)
2) Laguna Sunrise (Black Sabbath)
3) Good Morning Good Morning (The Beatles)
4) Sunrise, Sunset ( Perry Como)
5) Sunrise (Uriah Heep)


----------



## Sad Al

New theme - Sunrise, morning, dawn.
Disqualified songs in post 6467.

1) Daylight (The Kinks)
2) Laguna Sunrise (Black Sabbath)
3) Good Morning Good Morning (The Beatles)
4) Sunrise, Sunset ( Perry Como)
5) Sunrise (Uriah Heep) 
6) House of the rising sun (The Animals)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme - Sunrise, morning, *dawn*. is stated as allowed 
Disqualified songs in post 6467.

1) Daylight (The Kinks)
2) Laguna Sunrise (Black Sabbath)
3) Good Morning Good Morning (The Beatles)
4) Sunrise, Sunset ( Perry Como)
5) Sunrise (Uriah Heep)
6) House of the rising sun (The Animals)
7) Chelsea Morning ( Joni Mitchell)


----------



## Sad Al

New theme - Sunrise, morning, dawn. is stated as allowed
Disqualified songs in post 6467.

1) Daylight (The Kinks)
2) Laguna Sunrise (Black Sabbath)
3) Good Morning Good Morning (The Beatles)
4) Sunrise, Sunset ( Perry Como)
5) Sunrise (Uriah Heep)
6) House of the rising sun (The Animals)
7) Chelsea Morning ( Joni Mitchell) 
8) Every morning (The Cranberries)


----------



## Art Rock

Rogerx said:


> *dawn*. is stated as allowed


Your choice in post 6474 is in the disqualified songs in post 6467.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme - Sunrise, morning, dawn. 
Disqualified songs in post 6467.

1) Daylight (The Kinks)
2) Laguna Sunrise (Black Sabbath)
3) Good Morning Good Morning (The Beatles)
4) Sunrise, Sunset ( Perry Como)
5) Sunrise (Uriah Heep)
6) House of the rising sun (The Animals)
7) Chelsea Morning ( Joni Mitchell)
8) Every morning (The Cranberries)
9) Summer [the first time] (Bobby Goldsboro)

_And then she smiled then we talked for a while
Then we walked for a mile to the sea
We sat on the sand, and the boy took her hand
But I saw the sun rise as a man
_


----------



## Sad Al

Nothing, already 3 posts of mine in this theme


----------



## Art Rock

I'm adding two things to the blog post about the rules and suggestions for this game (in bold):

4. Do not post twice in a row. Although not a rule, try not to post more than 3 times in total for a theme to give others a chance as well. *If there has not been an entry for at least two hours, you can add a fourth.*

*7. If eight hours have passed since the last valid entry, the theme can be closed and a new one opened.*


----------



## Sad Al

New theme - Sunrise, morning, dawn.
Disqualified songs in post 6467.

1) Daylight (The Kinks)
2) Laguna Sunrise (Black Sabbath)
3) Good Morning Good Morning (The Beatles)
4) Sunrise, Sunset ( Perry Como)
5) Sunrise (Uriah Heep)
6) House of the rising sun (The Animals)
7) Chelsea Morning ( Joni Mitchell)
8) Every morning (The Cranberries)
9) Summer [the first time] (Bobby Goldsboro)
10) Dawn chorus (Toyah)


----------



## Sad Al

New theme - Superheroes

1) Land of confusion (Phil Collins)


----------



## Art Rock

We've done a similar theme (songs that name a character from a comic strip or comic book, preferably in the title). These songs are disqualified:

1) Superman (Kinks)
2) O Superman (Laurie Anderson)
3) Spider-Man Theme ( Ramones)
4) Charlie Brown (Coasters)
5) Snoopy versus the Red Baron (The Royal Guardsmen)
6) Sunshine Superman (Donovan)
7) Batman (Naked City)
8) Flash (Queen)
9) Magneto and Titanium Man (Paul McCartney and Wings)
10) Alley Oop (Hollywood Argyles)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme - Superheroes ( see post 6486)

1) Land of confusion (Phil Collins)
2) We Don't Need Another Hero( Tina Turner)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme - Superheroes
Disqualified songs in post 6486.

1) Land of confusion (Phil Collins)
2) We Don't Need Another Hero( Tina Turner)
3) Fly Robin Fly (Silver Convention)


Batman and Robin.....


----------



## Sad Al

New theme - Superheroes
Disqualified songs in post 6486.

1) Land of confusion (Phil Collins)
2) We Don't Need Another Hero( Tina Turner)
3) Fly Robin Fly (Silver Convention)
4) Tarzan boy (Baltimora)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme - Superheroes
Disqualified songs in post 6486.

1) Land of confusion (Phil Collins)
2) We Don't Need Another Hero( Tina Turner)
3) Fly Robin Fly (Silver Convention)
4) Tarzan boy (Baltimora)
5) Heroes and Villains ( Beach Boys)


----------



## Sad Al

New theme - Superheroes
Disqualified songs in post 6486.

1) Land of confusion (Phil Collins)
2) We Don't Need Another Hero( Tina Turner)
3) Fly Robin Fly (Silver Convention)
4) Tarzan boy (Baltimora)
5) Heroes and Villains ( Beach Boys) 
6) God Save the Queen (Sex Pistols)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme - Superheroes
Disqualified songs in post 6486.

1) Land of confusion (Phil Collins)
2) We Don't Need Another Hero( Tina Turner)
3) Fly Robin Fly (Silver Convention)
4) Tarzan boy (Baltimora)
5) Heroes and Villains ( Beach Boys)
6) God Save the Queen (Sex Pistols)
7) Riders on the Storm (Doors)

Storm of the X-Men

Where's the superhero reference in God Save The Queen?


----------



## Sad Al

Isn't God a superhero?


----------



## Starving Wolf

Not my call to make


I know particular gods from the Norse and Greek pantheons have appeared in superhero comics and movies. If you'd referenced one of those specifically, I wouldn't have questioned the entry.

My personal vision of God doesn't include spandex or a cape.


----------



## Art Rock

I'd say if it is not a very clear error, the decision should be with the the starter. So... Sad Al, do you agree with Sad Al?


----------



## Sad Al

New theme - Superheroes
Disqualified songs in post 6486.
Current board:

1) Land of confusion (Phil Collins)
2) We Don't Need Another Hero( Tina Turner)
3) Fly Robin Fly (Silver Convention)
4) Tarzan boy (Baltimora)
5) Heroes and Villains ( Beach Boys)
6) Riders on the Storm (Doors)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme - Superheroes
Disqualified songs in post 6486.
Current board:

1) Land of confusion (Phil Collins)
2) We Don't Need Another Hero( Tina Turner)
3) Fly Robin Fly (Silver Convention)
4) Tarzan boy (Baltimora)
5) Heroes and Villains ( Beach Boys)
6) Riders on the Storm (Doors)
7) The number of the Beast (Iron Maiden)



The Beast is a superhero from the Marvel Comics series and films.


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme - Superheroes
Disqualified songs in post 6486.
Current board:

1) Land of confusion (Phil Collins)
2) We Don't Need Another Hero( Tina Turner)
3) Fly Robin Fly (Silver Convention)
4) Tarzan boy (Baltimora)
5) Heroes and Villains ( Beach Boys)
6) Riders on the Storm (Doors)
7) The number of the Beast (Iron Maiden)
8) Iron Man (Black Sabbath)


----------



## Room2201974

Sad Al said:


> Isn't God a superhero?


Yes, I'm inclined to agree with you. He shares much in common with the superhero group.


----------



## Room2201974

New theme - Superheroes
Disqualified songs in post 6486.
Current board:

1) Land of confusion (Phil Collins)
2) We Don't Need Another Hero( Tina Turner)
3) Fly Robin Fly (Silver Convention)
4) Tarzan boy (Baltimora)
5) Heroes and Villains ( Beach Boys)
6) Riders on the Storm (Doors)
7) The number of the Beast (Iron Maiden)
8) Iron Man (Black Sabbath)
9) Hero (David Crosby)


----------



## Sad Al

New theme - Superheroes
Disqualified songs in post 6486.

1) Land of confusion (Phil Collins)
2) We Don't Need Another Hero( Tina Turner)
3) Fly Robin Fly (Silver Convention)
4) Tarzan boy (Baltimora)
5) Heroes and Villains ( Beach Boys)
6) Riders on the Storm (Doors)
7) The number of the Beast (Iron Maiden)
8) Iron Man (Black Sabbath)
9) Hero (David Crosby) 
10) Venus (Shocking Blue, also a Marvel superhero)


----------



## Sad Al

Suggested new theme - counting one to three (that is, 1-2-3). (I hope that this theme is new enough)

1) I saw her standing there (The Beatles)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Suggested new theme - counting one to three (that is, 1-2-3). (I hope that this theme is new enough)

1) I saw her standing there (The Beatles)
2) A B C (Jackson 5)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Just curious...are we applying Holy Hand Grenade Of Antioch (from Monty Python And The Holy Grail) rules for this theme (I.e. count to 3, then stop)?


----------



## pianozach

Suggested new theme - counting one to three (that is, 1-2-3). (I hope that this theme is new enough)

1) I saw her standing there (The Beatles)
2) A B C (Jackson 5)
3) Count On Me (Bruno Mars)


----------



## Sad Al

Suggested new theme - counting one to three (that is, 1-2-3). (I hope that this theme is new enough)

1) I saw her standing there (The Beatles)
2) A B C (Jackson 5)
3) Count On Me (Bruno Mars) 
4) Un, deux, trois (Catherine Ferry)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Suggested new theme - counting one to three (that is, 1-2-3). (I hope that this theme is new enough)

1) I saw her standing there (The Beatles)
2) A B C (Jackson 5)
3) Count On Me (Bruno Mars) 
4) Un, deux, trois (Catherine Ferry)
5) 1-2-3 (Len Barry)


----------



## Sad Al

Suggested new theme - counting one to three (that is, 1-2-3). (I hope that this theme is new enough)

1) I saw her standing there (The Beatles)
2) A B C (Jackson 5)
3) Count On Me (Bruno Mars)
4) Un, deux, trois (Catherine Ferry)
5) 1-2-3 (Len Barry) 
6) Three Times A Lady (Lionel Richie, "_You're once twice Three times a lady_")


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Suggested new theme - counting one to three (that is, 1-2-3). (I hope that this theme is new enough)

1) I saw her standing there (The Beatles)
2) A B C (Jackson 5)
3) Count On Me (Bruno Mars)
4) Un, deux, trois (Catherine Ferry)
5) 1-2-3 (Len Barry)
6) Three Times A Lady (Lionel Richie, "You're once twice Three times a lady")
7) All Together Now (The Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

Suggested new theme - counting one to three (that is, 1-2-3). (I hope that this theme is new enough)

1) I saw her standing there (The Beatles)
2) A B C (Jackson 5)
3) Count On Me (Bruno Mars)
4) Un, deux, trois (Catherine Ferry)
5) 1-2-3 (Len Barry)
6) Three Times A Lady (Lionel Richie, "You're once twice Three times a lady")
7) All Together Now (The Beatles)
8)[1-2-3-4-5-6-7] Count The Days ( Josh STone)


----------



## Open Book

Suggested new theme - counting one to three (that is, 1-2-3). (I hope that this theme is new enough)

1) I saw her standing there (The Beatles)
2) A B C (Jackson 5)
3) Count On Me (Bruno Mars)
4) Un, deux, trois (Catherine Ferry)
5) 1-2-3 (Len Barry)
6) Three Times A Lady (Lionel Richie, "You're once twice Three times a lady")
7) All Together Now (The Beatles)
8)[1-2-3-4-5-6-7] Count The Days ( Joss Stone)
9) You Never Give Me Your Money (The Beatles)

"One, two, three, four, five, six, seven
All good children go to Heaven"

Third time for the Beatles here.


----------



## Common Listener

Suggested new theme - counting one to three (that is, 1-2-3). (I hope that this theme is new enough)

1) I saw her standing there (The Beatles)
2) A B C (Jackson 5)
3) Count On Me (Bruno Mars)
4) Un, deux, trois (Catherine Ferry)
5) 1-2-3 (Len Barry)
6) Three Times A Lady (Lionel Richie, "You're once twice Three times a lady")
7) All Together Now (The Beatles)
8)[1-2-3-4-5-6-7] Count The Days ( Josh STone)
9) You Never Give Me Your Money (The Beatles) 
10) Kiss Off (Violent Femmes)

Whoops - wasn't expecting to be 10 and don't have a theme - anyone can go.


----------



## Common Listener

Actually I do have one - apologies if it's been done before but it's hard to search - didn't turn up anything, anyway.

Theme: Songs with long titles (say at least a half-dozen not-short words)

1) Unsuccessfully Coping with the Natural Beauty of Infidelity (Type O Negative)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: Songs with long titles (say at least a half-dozen not-short words)

1) Unsuccessfully Coping with the Natural Beauty of Infidelity (Type O Negative)
2) I'm a Cranky Old Yank in a Clanky Old Tank on the Streets of Yokohama with my Honolulu Mama Doin’ Those Beat-o, Beat-o Flat-On-My-Seat-o, Hirohito Blues (Bing Crosby)

I've been told before in this thread that I'm wrong about this being the full title. But I see conflicting info about this. Wikipedia says it is.


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Songs with long titles (say at least a half-dozen not-short words)

1) Unsuccessfully Coping with the Natural Beauty of Infidelity (Type O Negative)
2) I'm a Cranky Old Yank in a Clanky Old Tank on the Streets of Yokohama with my Honolulu Mama Doin’ Those Beat-o, Beat-o Flat-On-My-Seat-o, Hirohito Blues (Bing Crosby)
3) Several Species Of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together In A Cave And Grooving With A Pict (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Songs with long titles (say at least a half-dozen not-short words)

1) Unsuccessfully Coping with the Natural Beauty of Infidelity (Type O Negative)
2) I'm a Cranky Old Yank in a Clanky Old Tank on the Streets of Yokohama with my Honolulu Mama Doin’ Those Beat-o, Beat-o Flat-On-My-Seat-o, Hirohito Blues (Bing Crosby)
3) Several Species Of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together In A Cave And Grooving With A Pict (Pink Floyd)
4) ) ‘A Woman a Man Walked By/The Crow Knows Where All the Little Children Go’( PJ Harvey)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Songs with long titles (say at least a half-dozen not-short words)

1) Unsuccessfully Coping with the Natural Beauty of Infidelity (Type O Negative)
2) I'm a Cranky Old Yank in a Clanky Old Tank on the Streets of Yokohama with my Honolulu Mama Doin’ Those Beat-o, Beat-o Flat-On-My-Seat-o, Hirohito Blues (Bing Crosby)
3) Several Species Of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together In A Cave And Grooving With A Pict (Pink Floyd)
4) A Woman a Man Walked By/The Crow Knows Where All the Little Children Go (PJ Harvey)
5) How Could You Believe Me When I Said I Loved You When You Know I've Been A Liar All My Life (Jane Powell & Fred Astaire)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Songs with long titles (say at least a half-dozen not-short words)

1) Unsuccessfully Coping with the Natural Beauty of Infidelity (Type O Negative)
2) I'm a Cranky Old Yank in a Clanky Old Tank on the Streets of Yokohama with my Honolulu Mama Doin’ Those Beat-o, Beat-o Flat-On-My-Seat-o, Hirohito Blues (Bing Crosby)
3) Several Species Of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together In A Cave And Grooving With A Pict (Pink Floyd)
4) A Woman a Man Walked By/The Crow Knows Where All the Little Children Go (PJ Harvey)
5) How Could You Believe Me When I Said I Loved You When You Know I've Been A Liar All My Life (Jane Powell & Fred Astaire)
6) The Revealing Science of God (Dance of the Dawn) (Yes)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Songs with long titles (say at least a half-dozen not-short words)

1) Unsuccessfully Coping with the Natural Beauty of Infidelity (Type O Negative)
2) I'm a Cranky Old Yank in a Clanky Old Tank on the Streets of Yokohama with my Honolulu Mama Doin’ Those Beat-o, Beat-o Flat-On-My-Seat-o, Hirohito Blues (Bing Crosby)
3) Several Species Of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together In A Cave And Grooving With A Pict (Pink Floyd)
4) A Woman a Man Walked By/The Crow Knows Where All the Little Children Go (PJ Harvey)
5) How Could You Believe Me When I Said I Loved You When You Know I've Been A Liar All My Life (Jane Powell & Fred Astaire)
6) The Revealing Science of God (Dance of the Dawn) (Yes)
7) You Probably Couldn’t See for the Lights but You Were Staring Straight at Me ( Arctic Monkeys)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Songs with long titles (say at least a half-dozen not-short words)

1) Unsuccessfully Coping with the Natural Beauty of Infidelity (Type O Negative)
2) I'm a Cranky Old Yank in a Clanky Old Tank on the Streets of Yokohama with my Honolulu Mama Doin’ Those Beat-o, Beat-o Flat-On-My-Seat-o, Hirohito Blues (Bing Crosby)
3) Several Species Of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together In A Cave And Grooving With A Pict (Pink Floyd)
4) A Woman a Man Walked By/The Crow Knows Where All the Little Children Go (PJ Harvey)
5) How Could You Believe Me When I Said I Loved You When You Know I've Been A Liar All My Life (Jane Powell & Fred Astaire)
6) The Revealing Science of God (Dance of the Dawn) (Yes)
7) You Probably Couldn’t See for the Lights but You Were Staring Straight at Me ( Arctic Monkeys)
8) Everyone's agreed that everything will turn out fine (Stealers Wheel)


----------



## Sad Al

Theme: Songs with long titles (say at least a half-dozen not-short words)

1) Unsuccessfully Coping with the Natural Beauty of Infidelity (Type O Negative)
2) I'm a Cranky Old Yank in a Clanky Old Tank on the Streets of Yokohama with my Honolulu Mama Doin’ Those Beat-o, Beat-o Flat-On-My-Seat-o, Hirohito Blues (Bing Crosby)
3) Several Species Of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together In A Cave And Grooving With A Pict (Pink Floyd)
4) A Woman a Man Walked By/The Crow Knows Where All the Little Children Go (PJ Harvey)
5) How Could You Believe Me When I Said I Loved You When You Know I've Been A Liar All My Life (Jane Powell & Fred Astaire)
6) The Revealing Science of God (Dance of the Dawn) (Yes)
7) You Probably Couldn’t See for the Lights but You Were Staring Straight at Me ( Arctic Monkeys)
8) Everyone's agreed that everything will turn out fine (Stealers Wheel) 
9) Everybody's Got Something To Hide Except Me And My Monkey (The Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Songs with long titles (say at least a half-dozen not-short words)

1) Unsuccessfully Coping with the Natural Beauty of Infidelity (Type O Negative)
2) I'm a Cranky Old Yank in a Clanky Old Tank on the Streets of Yokohama with my Honolulu Mama Doin’ Those Beat-o, Beat-o Flat-On-My-Seat-o, Hirohito Blues (Bing Crosby)
3) Several Species Of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together In A Cave And Grooving With A Pict (Pink Floyd)
4) A Woman a Man Walked By/The Crow Knows Where All the Little Children Go (PJ Harvey)
5) How Could You Believe Me When I Said I Loved You When You Know I've Been A Liar All My Life (Jane Powell & Fred Astaire)
6) The Revealing Science of God (Dance of the Dawn) (Yes)
7) You Probably Couldn’t See for the Lights but You Were Staring Straight at Me ( Arctic Monkeys)
8) Everyone's agreed that everything will turn out fine (Stealers Wheel)
9) Everybody's Got Something To Hide Except Me And My Monkey (The Beatles)
10) It’s The End Of The World As We Know It (And I Feel Fine)(R.E.M.)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs that are a conversation....

1)Baby It's Cold Outside (Margaret Whiting and Johnny Mercer)... you've got it?


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs that are a conversation....

1)Baby It's Cold Outside (Margaret Whiting and Johnny Mercer)... you've got it?
2) A Hole In The Bucket (Harry Belafonte)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs that are a conversation....

1) Baby It's Cold Outside (Margaret Whiting and Johnny Mercer)... you've got it?
2) A Hole In The Bucket (Harry Belafonte)
3) I Got You Babe (Sonny & Cher)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs that are a conversation....

1) Baby It's Cold Outside (Margaret Whiting and Johnny Mercer)... you've got it?
2) A Hole In The Bucket (Harry Belafonte)
3) I Got You Babe (Sonny & Cher)
4) Don't give up (Peter Gabriel and Kate Bush)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: songs that are a conversation....

1) Baby It's Cold Outside (Margaret Whiting and Johnny Mercer)... you've got it?
2) A Hole In The Bucket (Harry Belafonte)
3) I Got You Babe (Sonny & Cher)
4) Don't give up (Peter Gabriel and Kate Bush)
5) I Am A Child (Buffalo Springfield)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs that are a conversation....

1) Baby It's Cold Outside (Margaret Whiting and Johnny Mercer)... you've got it?
2) A Hole In The Bucket (Harry Belafonte)
3) I Got You Babe (Sonny & Cher)
4) Don't give up (Peter Gabriel and Kate Bush)
5) I Am A Child (Buffalo Springfield)
6) Sylvia's Mother (Dr Hook & The Medicine Show)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs that are a conversation....

1) Baby It's Cold Outside (Margaret Whiting and Johnny Mercer)... you've got it?
2) A Hole In The Bucket (Harry Belafonte)
3) I Got You Babe (Sonny & Cher)
4) Don't give up (Peter Gabriel and Kate Bush)
5) I Am A Child (Buffalo Springfield)
6) Sylvia's Mother (Dr Hook & The Medicine Show)
7) Cat's in the cradle (Harry Chapin)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs that are a conversation....

1) Baby It's Cold Outside (Margaret Whiting and Johnny Mercer)... you've got it?
2) A Hole In The Bucket (Harry Belafonte)
3) I Got You Babe (Sonny & Cher)
4) Don't give up (Peter Gabriel and Kate Bush)
5) I Am A Child (Buffalo Springfield)
6) Sylvia's Mother (Dr Hook & The Medicine Show)
7) Cat's in the cradle (Harry Chapin)
8) The Great Debate ( Randy Newman)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: songs that are a conversation....

1) Baby It's Cold Outside (Margaret Whiting and Johnny Mercer)... you've got it?
2) A Hole In The Bucket (Harry Belafonte)
3) I Got You Babe (Sonny & Cher)
4) Don't give up (Peter Gabriel and Kate Bush)
5) I Am A Child (Buffalo Springfield)
6) Sylvia's Mother (Dr Hook & The Medicine Show)
7) Cat's in the cradle (Harry Chapin)
8) The Great Debate ( Randy Newman)
9) Father and Son (Cat Stevens)


----------



## Open Book

I can only think of classical songs that are conversations right now. 
Mahler's "Das Irdische Leben", Schubert's "Erlkoenig".


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs that are a conversation....

1) Baby It's Cold Outside (Margaret Whiting and Johnny Mercer)... you've got it?
2) A Hole In The Bucket (Harry Belafonte)
3) I Got You Babe (Sonny & Cher)
4) Don't give up (Peter Gabriel and Kate Bush)
5) I Am A Child (Buffalo Springfield)
6) Sylvia's Mother (Dr Hook & The Medicine Show)
7) Cat's in the cradle (Harry Chapin)
8) The Great Debate ( Randy Newman)
9) Father and Son (Cat Stevens)
10) Chantilly Lace (Big Bopper)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: prostitution

1) Lady Marmalade (Labelle)

I was surprised to find that Search Thread says we haven't done this theme before. 

Doubly illegal profession now in some locales, given social distancing rules.


----------



## Open Book

New theme: prostitution

1) Lady Marmalade (Labelle)
2) The Boxer (Simon and Garfunkel)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: prostitution

1) Lady Marmalade (Labelle)
2) The Boxer (Simon and Garfunkel)
3) Scarlet lady (Lucifer)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: prostitution

1) Lady Marmalade (Labelle)
2) The Boxer (Simon and Garfunkel)
3) Scarlet lady (Lucifer)
4) Bad Girls (Donna Summer)


----------



## Sad Al

New theme: prostitution

1) Lady Marmalade (Labelle)
2) The Boxer (Simon and Garfunkel)
3) Scarlet lady (Lucifer)
4) Bad Girls (Donna Summer) 
5) Love for sale (Billie Holiday, etc.)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: prostitution

1) Lady Marmalade (Labelle)
2) The Boxer (Simon and Garfunkel)
3) Scarlet lady (Lucifer)
4) Bad Girls (Donna Summer) 
5) Love for sale (Billie Holiday, etc.)
6) My Home Town (Tom Lehrer)

_" . . . No fellow could ignore
The little girl next door
She sure looked sweet in her first evening gown
Now there's a charge for what she used to give for free
In my home town . . "_


----------



## Sad Al

New theme: prostitution

1) Lady Marmalade (Labelle)
2) The Boxer (Simon and Garfunkel)
3) Scarlet lady (Lucifer)
4) Bad Girls (Donna Summer)
5) Love for sale (Billie Holiday, etc.)
6) My Home Town (Tom Lehrer)
7) Roxanne (The Police)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: prostitution

1) Lady Marmalade (Labelle)
2) The Boxer (Simon and Garfunkel)
3) Scarlet lady (Lucifer)
4) Bad Girls (Donna Summer)
5) Love for sale (Billie Holiday, etc.)
6) My Home Town (Tom Lehrer)
7) Roxanne (The Police)
8) Sweet Painted Lady (Elton John)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: prostitution

1) Lady Marmalade (Labelle)
2) The Boxer (Simon and Garfunkel)
3) Scarlet lady (Lucifer)
4) Bad Girls (Donna Summer)
5) Love for sale (Billie Holiday, etc.)
6) My Home Town (Tom Lehrer)
7) Roxanne (The Police)
8) Sweet Painted Lady (Elton John)
9) Painted ladies (Ian Thomas)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: prostitution

1) Lady Marmalade (Labelle)
2) The Boxer (Simon and Garfunkel)
3) Scarlet lady (Lucifer)
4) Bad Girls (Donna Summer)
5) Love for sale (Billie Holiday, etc.)
6) My Home Town (Tom Lehrer)
7) Roxanne (The Police)
8) Sweet Painted Lady (Elton John)
9) Painted ladies (Ian Thomas)
10)Maxine (Sharon O'Neill)

Anyone can choose next theme


----------



## Blancrocher

The Boxer is about prostitution?...i've heard that zillions of times and never knew that.

*edit* Oh wait, just the one lyric about whores on 7th ave?


----------



## pianozach

Yep. It's just a "C'mon!" from the whores on 7th Avenue.


----------



## Room2201974

Blancrocher said:


> The Boxer is about prostitution?...i've heard that zillions of times and never knew that.
> 
> *edit* Oh wait, just the one lyric about whores on 7th ave?


Hmmmmm, oh, I get it now, the fighter is getting beat up by ladies of the night in the last verse, never knew that.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs with coins in the title


1)Dollars & Cents ( Radiohead)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs with coins in the title


1)Dollars & Cents ( Radiohead)
2) Brother Can You Spare A Dime ( Bing Crosby)


----------



## Common Listener

New theme: songs with coins in the title


1)Dollars & Cents ( Radiohead)
2) Brother Can You Spare A Dime ( Bing Crosby) 
3) The Nickel Song (Melanie)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs with coins in the title


1)Dollars & Cents ( Radiohead)
2) Brother Can You Spare A Dime ( Bing Crosby) 
3) The Nickel Song (Melanie)
4) Pieces of Eight (Styx)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs with coins in the title


1)Dollars & Cents ( Radiohead)
2) Brother Can You Spare A Dime ( Bing Crosby)
3) The Nickel Song (Melanie)
4) Pieces of Eight (Styx)
5) Pennies from Heaven ( Bing Crosby )


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs with coins in the title


1)Dollars & Cents ( Radiohead)
2) Brother Can You Spare A Dime ( Bing Crosby)
3) The Nickel Song (Melanie)
4) Pieces of Eight (Styx)
5) Pennies from Heaven ( Bing Crosby )
6) Three Coins In The Fountain (Frank Sinatra)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs with coins in the title


1)Dollars & Cents ( Radiohead)
2) Brother Can You Spare A Dime ( Bing Crosby)
3) The Nickel Song (Melanie)
4) Pieces of Eight (Styx)
5) Pennies from Heaven ( Bing Crosby )
6) Three Coins In The Fountain (Frank Sinatra)
7) Half A Sixpence ( Tommy Steele)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs with coins in the title


1)Dollars & Cents ( Radiohead)
2) Brother Can You Spare A Dime ( Bing Crosby)
3) The Nickel Song (Melanie)
4) Pieces of Eight (Styx)
5) Pennies from Heaven ( Bing Crosby )
6) Three Coins In The Fountain (Frank Sinatra)
7) Half A Sixpence ( Tommy Steele)
8) No quarter (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Sad Al

New theme: songs with coins in the title


1)Dollars & Cents ( Radiohead)
2) Brother Can You Spare A Dime ( Bing Crosby)
3) The Nickel Song (Melanie)
4) Pieces of Eight (Styx)
5) Pennies from Heaven ( Bing Crosby )
6) Three Coins In The Fountain (Frank Sinatra)
7) Half A Sixpence ( Tommy Steele)
8) No quarter (Led Zeppelin) 
9) The pound is sinking (Paul McCartney)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs with coins in the title


1)Dollars & Cents ( Radiohead)
2) Brother Can You Spare A Dime ( Bing Crosby)
3) The Nickel Song (Melanie)
4) Pieces of Eight (Styx)
5) Pennies from Heaven ( Bing Crosby )
6) Three Coins In The Fountain (Frank Sinatra)
7) Half A Sixpence ( Tommy Steele)
8) No quarter (Led Zeppelin)
9) The pound is sinking (Paul McCartney)
10 Penny Lane (Beatles)

Feel free to start a new theme.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs with items of clothing preferably in the title. ( I used jeans and as long it's another song jeans it's allowed )

1)Blue Jeans (Blur)


----------



## Art Rock

We've done a similar theme:

Clothes and things to wear =

1) Hell Bent For Leather (Judas Priest)
2) Red dress (Alvin Stardust)
3) Leopard Skin Pillbox Hat (Dylan)
4) Slit Skirts (Pete Townshend)
5) Red Shoes (Elvis Costello)
6) Fishnets and Cigarettes (New York Dolls)
7) Itsy Bitsy Teenie Weenie Yellow Polkadot Bikini (Brian Hyland)
8) Sharp Dressed Man (ZZ Top)
9) Chantilly Lace (The Big Bopper)
10) Take Your Clothes Off When You Dance (The Mothers of Invention)

Let's not use these songs.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs with items of clothing preferably in the title. ( I used jeans and as long it's another song jeans it's allowed )

Disqualified songs in post 6558.

1) Blue Jeans (Blur)
2) Jeans on (David Dundas)


----------



## Rogerx

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

I must had have the wrong search term, sorry. 
New theme: songs with items of clothing preferably in the title. ( I used jeans and as long it's another song jeans it's allowed )

Disqualified songs in post 6558.

1) Blue Jeans (Blur)
2) Jeans on (David Dundas)
3) Little Red Shoes ( Loretta Lynn)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs with items of clothing preferably in the title. ( I used jeans and as long it's another song jeans it's allowed )

Disqualified songs in post 6558.

1) Blue Jeans (Blur)
2) Jeans on (David Dundas)
3) Little Red Shoes ( Loretta Lynn)
4) Stiletto heels (Sailor)


----------



## Sad Al

New theme: songs with items of clothing preferably in the title. ( I used jeans and as long it's another song jeans it's allowed )

Disqualified songs in post 6558.

1) Blue Jeans (Blur)
2) Jeans on (David Dundas)
3) Little Red Shoes ( Loretta Lynn)
4) Stiletto heels (Sailor) 
5) Oli simmarit, sammarit, kummarit ja pipo (Irwin Goodman _"I wore swimming trunks, velvet jeans, rubber boots and a stocking cap when we first met"_)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs with items of clothing preferably in the title. ( I used jeans and as long it's another song jeans it's allowed )

Disqualified songs in post 6558.

1) Blue Jeans (Blur)
2) Jeans on (David Dundas)
3) Little Red Shoes ( Loretta Lynn)
4) Stiletto heels (Sailor)
5) Oli simmarit, sammarit, kummarit ja pipo (Irwin Goodman "I wore swimming trunks, velvet jeans, rubber boots and a stocking cap when we first met")
6) Mink Coat At The Bus Stop ( Rickie Lee Jones)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs with items of clothing preferably in the title. ( I used jeans and as long it's another song jeans it's allowed )

Disqualified songs in post 6558.

1) Blue Jeans (Blur)
2) Jeans on (David Dundas)
3) Little Red Shoes ( Loretta Lynn)
4) Stiletto heels (Sailor)
5) Oli simmarit, sammarit, kummarit ja pipo (Irwin Goodman "I wore swimming trunks, velvet jeans, rubber boots and a stocking cap when we first met")
6) Mink Coat At The Bus Stop ( Rickie Lee Jones)
7) Those Shoes (Eagles)


----------



## Sad Al

New theme: songs with items of clothing preferably in the title. ( I used jeans and as long it's another song jeans it's allowed )

Disqualified songs in post 6558.

1) Blue Jeans (Blur)
2) Jeans on (David Dundas)
3) Little Red Shoes ( Loretta Lynn)
4) Stiletto heels (Sailor)
5) Oli simmarit, sammarit, kummarit ja pipo (Irwin Goodman "I wore swimming trunks, velvet jeans, rubber boots and a stocking cap when we first met")
6) Mink Coat At The Bus Stop ( Rickie Lee Jones)
7) Those Shoes (Eagles) 
8) These boots are made for walking (Nancy Sinatra)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs with items of clothing preferably in the title. ( I used jeans and as long it's another song jeans it's allowed )

Disqualified songs in post 6558.

1) Blue Jeans (Blur)
2) Jeans on (David Dundas)
3) Little Red Shoes ( Loretta Lynn)
4) Stiletto heels (Sailor)
5) Oli simmarit, sammarit, kummarit ja pipo (Irwin Goodman "I wore swimming trunks, velvet jeans, rubber boots and a stocking cap when we first met")
6) Mink Coat At The Bus Stop ( Rickie Lee Jones)
7) Those Shoes (Eagles)
8) These boots are made for walking (Nancy Sinatra)
9) Black Tie White Noise ( David Bowie)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs with items of clothing preferably in the title. ( I used jeans and as long it's another song jeans it's allowed )

Disqualified songs in post 6558.

1) Blue Jeans (Blur)
2) Jeans on (David Dundas)
3) Little Red Shoes ( Loretta Lynn)
4) Stiletto heels (Sailor)
5) Oli simmarit, sammarit, kummarit ja pipo (Irwin Goodman "I wore swimming trunks, velvet jeans, rubber boots and a stocking cap when we first met")
6) Mink Coat At The Bus Stop ( Rickie Lee Jones)
7) Those Shoes (Eagles)
8) These boots are made for walking (Nancy Sinatra)
9) You can leave your hat on (Joe Cocker)


----------



## Art Rock

Simultaneous posting, but on the other hand it was also your 4th entry already in the thread.


----------



## Sad Al

1) Blue Jeans (Blur)
2) Jeans on (David Dundas)
3) Little Red Shoes ( Loretta Lynn)
4) Stiletto heels (Sailor)
5) Oli simmarit, sammarit, kummarit ja pipo (Irwin Goodman "I wore swimming trunks, velvet jeans, rubber boots and a stocking cap when we first met")
6) Mink Coat At The Bus Stop ( Rickie Lee Jones)
7) Those Shoes (Eagles)
8) These boots are made for walking (Nancy Sinatra)
9) You can leave your hat on (Joe Cocker) 
10) Wherever I Lay My Hat (That's My Home) (Paul Young)


----------



## Sad Al

New theme: Native Americans.

1) Apache (The Shadows)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Native Americans.

1) Apache (The Shadows)
2) Running Bear (Johnny Preston)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: Native Americans.

1) Apache (The Shadows)
2) Running Bear (Johnny Preston)
3) Indian Reservation (The Lament of the Cherokee Reservation Indian) (Paul Revere and the Raiders)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Native Americans.

1) Apache (The Shadows)
2) Running Bear (Johnny Preston)
3) Indian Reservation (The Lament of the Cherokee Reservation Indian) (Paul Revere and the Raiders)
4) Indian Sunset (Elton John)


----------



## Sad Al

New theme: Native Americans.

1) Apache (The Shadows)
2) Running Bear (Johnny Preston)
3) Indian Reservation (The Lament of the Cherokee Reservation Indian) (Paul Revere and the Raiders) 
4) Geronimo's Cadillac (Modern Talking)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Native Americans.

1) Apache (The Shadows)
2) Running Bear (Johnny Preston)
3) Indian Reservation (The Lament of the Cherokee Reservation Indian) (Paul Revere and the Raiders)
4) Geronimo's Cadillac (Modern Talking)
5) We were all wounded at Wounded Knee (Redbone)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Native Americans.

1) Apache (The Shadows)
2) Running Bear (Johnny Preston)
3) Indian Reservation (The Lament of the Cherokee Reservation Indian) (Paul Revere and the Raiders)
4) Indian Sunset (Elton John)
5) Geronimo's Cadillac (Modern Talking)
6) We were all wounded at Wounded Knee (Redbone)

Corrected list to restore original #4


----------



## SanAntone

Theme = Terpsichore

1) Dance Away (Roxy Music)
2) Let's Dance (Bowie)
3) You Should Be Dancing (BeeGees)
4) Shut Up and Dance (Walk the Moon)
5) Dancing in the Moonlight (King Harvest)
6) Dancing in the Dark (Bruce Springsteen)
7) Take this waltz (Leonard Cohen) 
8) Dance, Dance, Dance (Beach Boys)

Sorry, I mistakenly posted this before I knew it was over.


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Native Americans.

1) Apache (The Shadows)
2) Running Bear (Johnny Preston)
3) Indian Reservation (The Lament of the Cherokee Reservation Indian) (Paul Revere and the Raiders)
4) Indian Sunset (Elton John)
5) Geronimo's Cadillac (Modern Talking)
6) We were all wounded at Wounded Knee (Redbone)
7) Pocahontas (Neil Young)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Native Americans.

1) Apache (The Shadows)
2) Running Bear (Johnny Preston)
3) Indian Reservation (The Lament of the Cherokee Reservation Indian) (Paul Revere and the Raiders)
4) Indian Sunset (Elton John)
5) Geronimo's Cadillac (Modern Talking)
6) We were all wounded at Wounded Knee (Redbone)
7) Pocahontas (Neil Young)
8) San Jacinto (Peter Gabriel)


----------



## Sad Al

New theme: Native Americans.

1) Apache (The Shadows)
2) Running Bear (Johnny Preston)
3) Indian Reservation (The Lament of the Cherokee Reservation Indian) (Paul Revere and the Raiders)
4) Indian Sunset (Elton John)
5) Geronimo's Cadillac (Modern Talking)
6) We were all wounded at Wounded Knee (Redbone)
7) Pocahontas (Neil Young)
8) San Jacinto (Peter Gabriel) 
9) Indian (Hurriganes, on their first album named "Rock and Roll All Night Long")


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Native Americans.

1) Apache (The Shadows)
2) Running Bear (Johnny Preston)
3) Indian Reservation (The Lament of the Cherokee Reservation Indian) (Paul Revere and the Raiders)
4) Indian Sunset (Elton John)
5) Geronimo's Cadillac (Modern Talking)
6) We were all wounded at Wounded Knee (Redbone)
7) Pocahontas (Neil Young)
8) San Jacinto (Peter Gabriel) 
9) Indian (Hurriganes, on their first album named "Rock and Roll All Night Long")
10) Mighty Quinn (Manfred Mann)

Quinn the Eskimo


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: shopping

1) Jason and the Argonauts (XTC)

"Buying shoes, buying sweets, buying knives"


----------



## pianozach

New theme: shopping

1) Jason and the Argonauts (XTC)
2) I Am a Grocery Bag (They Might Be Giants)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: shopping

1) Jason and the Argonauts (XTC)
2) I Am a Grocery Bag (They Might Be Giants)
3) Raspberry Beret (Prince)


----------



## Common Listener

New theme: shopping

1) Jason and the Argonauts (XTC)
2) I Am a Grocery Bag (They Might Be Giants)
3) Raspberry Beret (Prince) 
4) Shop Around (Miracles)

Not exactly the grocery store or anything, but still...


----------



## Josquin13

New theme: shopping

1) Jason and the Argonauts (XTC)
2) I Am a Grocery Bag (They Might Be Giants)
3) Raspberry Beret (Prince) 
4) Shop Around (Miracles)
5) Lost in the Supermarket (The Clash)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: shopping

1) Jason and the Argonauts (XTC)
2) I Am a Grocery Bag (They Might Be Giants)
3) Raspberry Beret (Prince) 
4) Shop Around (Miracles)
5) Lost in the Supermarket (The Clash)
6) Mockingbird (James Taylor, Carly Simon)

"He's gonna buy me a diamond ring"


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: shopping

1) Jason and the Argonauts (XTC)
2) I Am a Grocery Bag (They Might Be Giants)
3) Raspberry Beret (Prince)
4) Shop Around (Miracles)
5) Lost in the Supermarket (The Clash)
6) Mockingbird (James Taylor, Carly Simon)
7) Daddy Buy Me A Girl (Golden Earring)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: shopping

1) Jason and the Argonauts (XTC)
2) I Am a Grocery Bag (They Might Be Giants)
3) Raspberry Beret (Prince)
4) Shop Around (Miracles)
5) Lost in the Supermarket (The Clash)
6) Mockingbird (James Taylor, Carly Simon)
7) Shopping (Pet Shop Boys)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: shopping

1) Jason and the Argonauts (XTC)
2) I Am a Grocery Bag (They Might Be Giants)
3) Raspberry Beret (Prince)
4) Shop Around (Miracles)
5) Lost in the Supermarket (The Clash)
6) Mockingbird (James Taylor, Carly Simon)
7) Daddy Buy Me A Girl (Golden Earring)
8) Shopping (Pet Shop Boys)
9) Breakfast at Tiffanys (Matchbox 20)

Corrected collision


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: shopping

1) Jason and the Argonauts (XTC)
2) I Am a Grocery Bag (They Might Be Giants)
3) Raspberry Beret (Prince)
4) Shop Around (Miracles)
5) Lost in the Supermarket (The Clash)
6) Mockingbird (James Taylor, Carly Simon)
7) Daddy Buy Me A Girl (Golden Earring)
8) Shopping (Pet Shop Boys)
9) Breakfast at Tiffanys (Matchbox 20)
10)No Shopping (French Montana)


----------



## Rogerx

Next theme : songs inspired by books
These are not allowed.

New theme: Books in title or lyrics

1) Lord of the Flies (Iron Maiden)
2) I Robot (Alan Parsons Project)
3) Moby Dick (Led Zeppelin)
4) Book of Saturday ( King Crimson)
5) Wuthering Heights (Kate Bush)
6) My Coloring Book ( Dusty Springfield)
7) 1984 (David Bowie)
8) The Book of Love (Peter Gabriel)
9) Comic Book Heroes (Rick Springfield)
10) Tom Sawyer (Rush)


----------



## Rogerx

Next theme : songs about books title or otherwise 
post 6595 are not allowed 


1)All Good Books ( Paul Weller)


----------



## Art Rock

Next theme : songs about books title or otherwise
post 6595 are not allowed


1) All Good Books ( Paul Weller)
2) Paperback writer (Beatles)


----------



## Sad Al

Next theme : songs about books title or otherwise
post 6595 are not allowed


1) All Good Books ( Paul Weller)
2) Paperback writer (Beatles) 
3) Brave new world (Toyah)


----------



## Rogerx

Next theme : songs about books title or otherwise
post 6595 are not allowed


1) All Good Books ( Paul Weller)
2) Paperback writer (Beatles)
3) Brave new world (Toyah)
4) Picture Book ( The Kinks)


----------



## Art Rock

Next theme : songs about books title or otherwise
post 6595 are not allowed


1) All Good Books ( Paul Weller)
2) Paperback writer (Beatles)
3) Brave new world (Toyah)
4) Picture Book ( The Kinks)
5) Open book (Lucifer)


----------



## Rogerx

Next theme : songs about books title or otherwise
post 6595 are not allowed


1) All Good Books ( Paul Weller)
2) Paperback writer (Beatles)
3) Brave new world (Toyah)
4) Picture Book ( The Kinks)
5) Open book (Lucifer)
6) The Book I Read (Talking Heads)


----------



## Art Rock

Next theme : songs about books title or otherwise
post 6595 are not allowed


1) All Good Books ( Paul Weller)
2) Paperback writer (Beatles)
3) Brave new world (Toyah)
4) Picture Book ( The Kinks)
5) Open book (Lucifer)
6) The Book I Read (Talking Heads)
7) I've seen the film I've read the book (Jigsaw)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Next theme : songs about books title or otherwise
post 6595 are not allowed


1) All Good Books ( Paul Weller)
2) Paperback writer (Beatles)
3) Brave new world (Toyah)
4) Picture Book ( The Kinks)
5) Open book (Lucifer)
6) The Book I Read (Talking Heads)
7) I've seen the film I've read the book (Jigsaw)
8) Everyday I Write The Book (Elvis Costello)


----------



## Sad Al

Next theme : songs about books title or otherwise
post 6595 are not allowed


1) All Good Books ( Paul Weller)
2) Paperback writer (Beatles)
3) Brave new world (Toyah)
4) Picture Book ( The Kinks)
5) Open book (Lucifer)
6) The Book I Read (Talking Heads)
7) I've seen the film I've read the book (Jigsaw)
8) Everyday I Write The Book (Elvis Costello) 
9) The Deck of Cards (Tex Ritter etc.)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Next theme : songs about books title or otherwise
post 6595 are not allowed


1) All Good Books ( Paul Weller)
2) Paperback writer (Beatles)
3) Brave new world (Toyah)
4) Picture Book ( The Kinks)
5) Open book (Lucifer)
6) The Book I Read (Talking Heads)
7) I've seen the film I've read the book (Jigsaw)
8) Everyday I Write The Book (Elvis Costello) 
9) The Deck of Cards (Tex Ritter etc.)
10) The Friends of Mister Cairo (Jon and Vangelis)

Character from the book The Maltese Falcon.


----------



## Starving Wolf

Anyone can start the next theme.


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Songs about movie stars (complete names mentioned in title and/or lyrics)

1) Grace Kelly (Mika)


----------



## Sad Al

Theme: Songs about movie stars (complete names mentioned in title and/or lyrics)

1) Grace Kelly (Mika) 
2) James Dean (The Eagles)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Songs about movie stars (complete names mentioned in title and/or lyrics)

1) Grace Kelly (Mika) 
2) James Dean (The Eagles)
3) Rock On (David Essex)

James Dean


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Songs about movie stars (complete names mentioned in title and/or lyrics)

1) Grace Kelly (Mika)
2) James Dean (The Eagles)
3) Rock On (David Essex)
4) Where do you go to my lovely (Peter Sarstedt)

_You talk like Marlene Dietrich...._


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Songs about movie stars (complete names mentioned in title and/or lyrics)

1) Grace Kelly (Mika)
2) James Dean (The Eagles)
3) Rock On (David Essex)
4) Where do you go to my lovely (Peter Sarstedt)
5) Roy Rogers (Elton John)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: Songs about movie stars (complete names mentioned in title and/or lyrics)

1) Grace Kelly (Mika)
2) James Dean (The Eagles)
3) Rock On (David Essex)
4) Where do you go to my lovely (Peter Sarstedt)
5) Roy Rogers (Elton John)
6) Candle in the Wind (Elton John)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Songs about movie stars (complete names mentioned in title and/or lyrics)

1) Grace Kelly (Mika)
2) James Dean (The Eagles)
3) Rock On (David Essex)
4) Where do you go to my lovely (Peter Sarstedt)
5) Roy Rogers (Elton John)
6) Candle in the Wind (Elton John)
7) Norma Jean wants to be a movie star (Cunningham)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Songs about movie stars (complete names mentioned in title and/or lyrics)

1) Grace Kelly (Mika)
2) James Dean (The Eagles)
3) Rock On (David Essex)
4) Where do you go to my lovely (Peter Sarstedt)
5) Roy Rogers (Elton John)
6) Candle in the Wind (Elton John)
7) Norma Jean wants to be a movie star (Cunningham)
8) Bette Davis Eyes (Kim Carnes)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: Songs about movie stars (complete names mentioned in title and/or lyrics)

1) Grace Kelly (Mika)
2) James Dean (The Eagles)
3) Rock On (David Essex)
4) Where do you go to my lovely (Peter Sarstedt)
5) Roy Rogers (Elton John)
6) Candle in the Wind (Elton John)
7) Norma Jean wants to be a movie star (Cunningham)
8) Bette Davis Eyes (Kim Carnes)
9) Celluloid Heroes (The Kinks)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Songs about movie stars (complete names mentioned in title and/or lyrics)

1) Grace Kelly (Mika)
2) James Dean (The Eagles)
3) Rock On (David Essex)
4) Where do you go to my lovely (Peter Sarstedt)
5) Roy Rogers (Elton John)
6) Candle in the Wind (Elton John)
7) Norma Jean wants to be a movie star (Cunningham)
8) Bette Davis Eyes (Kim Carnes)
9) Celluloid Heroes (The Kinks)
10)“Steve McQueen” (Sheryl Crow )


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: sex

1) Sexual Healing (Marvin Gaye)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: sex

1) Sexual Healing (Marvin Gaye)
2) Get Up (I Feel Like Being a) Sex Machine ( James Brown)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: sex

1) Sexual Healing (Marvin Gaye)
2) Get Up (I Feel Like Being a) Sex Machine ( James Brown)
3) You Sexy Thing (Hot Chocolate)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: sex

1) Sexual Healing (Marvin Gaye)
2) Get Up (I Feel Like Being a) Sex Machine ( James Brown)
3) You Sexy Thing (Hot Chocolate)
4) I'm Too Sexy (Right Said Fred)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: sex

1) Sexual Healing (Marvin Gaye)
2) Get Up (I Feel Like Being a) Sex Machine ( James Brown)
3) You Sexy Thing (Hot Chocolate)
4) I'm Too Sexy (Right Said Fred)
5) No Sex ( Limp Bizkit)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: sex

1) Sexual Healing (Marvin Gaye)
2) Get Up (I Feel Like Being a) Sex Machine ( James Brown)
3) You Sexy Thing (Hot Chocolate)
4) I'm Too Sexy (Right Said Fred)
5) No Sex ( Limp Bizkit)
6) Summer [the first time] (Bobby Goldsboro)


----------



## Sad Al

New theme: sex

1) Sexual Healing (Marvin Gaye)
2) Get Up (I Feel Like Being a) Sex Machine ( James Brown)
3) You Sexy Thing (Hot Chocolate)
4) I'm Too Sexy (Right Said Fred)
5) No Sex ( Limp Bizkit)
6) Summer [the first time] (Bobby Goldsboro) 
7) Sex,drugs and rock'n'roll (Ian Dury)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: sex

1) Sexual Healing (Marvin Gaye)
2) Get Up (I Feel Like Being a) Sex Machine ( James Brown)
3) You Sexy Thing (Hot Chocolate)
4) I'm Too Sexy (Right Said Fred)
5) No Sex ( Limp Bizkit)
6) Summer [the first time] (Bobby Goldsboro)
7) Sex,drugs and rock'n'roll (Ian Dury)
8) Sexy Sadie (The Beatles)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: sex

1) Sexual Healing (Marvin Gaye)
2) Get Up (I Feel Like Being a) Sex Machine ( James Brown)
3) You Sexy Thing (Hot Chocolate)
4) I'm Too Sexy (Right Said Fred)
5) No Sex ( Limp Bizkit)
6) Summer [the first time] (Bobby Goldsboro)
7) Sex,drugs and rock'n'roll (Ian Dury)
8) Sexy Sadie (The Beatles)
9) Sex crime [1984] (Eurythmics)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: sex

1) Sexual Healing (Marvin Gaye)
2) Get Up (I Feel Like Being a) Sex Machine ( James Brown)
3) You Sexy Thing (Hot Chocolate)
4) I'm Too Sexy (Right Said Fred)
5) No Sex ( Limp Bizkit)
6) Summer [the first time] (Bobby Goldsboro)
7) Sex,drugs and rock'n'roll (Ian Dury)
8) Sexy Sadie (The Beatles)
9) Sex crime [1984] (Eurythmics)
10) Bi (Living Colour)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

How about breaking something or someone? I did a search and nothing came up...I thought we did everything twice!

new theme: break/breaking

1) Breaking the Law (Judas Priest)


----------



## Art Rock

new theme: break/breaking

1) Breaking the Law (Judas Priest)
2) I want to break free (Queen)


----------



## Common Listener

new theme: break/breaking

1) Breaking the Law (Judas Priest)
2) I want to break free (Queen)\
3) I'm Broken (Pantera)


----------



## Rogerx

new theme: break/breaking

1) Breaking the Law (Judas Priest)
2) I want to break free (Queen)
3) I'm Broken (Pantera)
4) Breaking the Girl ( Red Hot Chili Peppers)


----------



## Common Listener

new theme: break/breaking

1) Breaking the Law (Judas Priest)
2) I want to break free (Queen)
3) I'm Broken (Pantera)
4) Breaking the Girl ( Red Hot Chili Peppers)
5) Snap Your Fingers, Snap Your Neck (Prong)


----------



## Art Rock

new theme: break/breaking

1) Breaking the Law (Judas Priest)
2) I want to break free (Queen)
3) I'm Broken (Pantera)
4) Breaking the Girl ( Red Hot Chili Peppers)
5) Snap Your Fingers, Snap Your Neck (Prong)
6) Breaking up is hard to do (Neil Sedaka)


----------



## Rogerx

new theme: break/breaking

1) Breaking the Law (Judas Priest)
2) I want to break free (Queen)
3) I'm Broken (Pantera)
4) Breaking the Girl ( Red Hot Chili Peppers)
5) Snap Your Fingers, Snap Your Neck (Prong)
6) Breaking up is hard to do (Neil Sedaka)
7) Breaking Us In Two( Joe Jackson)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

new theme: break/breaking

1) Breaking the Law (Judas Priest)
2) I want to break free (Queen)
3) I'm Broken (Pantera)
4) Breaking the Girl ( Red Hot Chili Peppers)
5) Snap Your Fingers, Snap Your Neck (Prong)
6) Breaking up is hard to do (Neil Sedaka)
7) Breaking Us In Two( Joe Jackson)
8) Breaking the Girl (RHCP)


----------



## Art Rock

new theme: break/breaking

1) Breaking the Law (Judas Priest)
2) I want to break free (Queen)
3) I'm Broken (Pantera)
4) Breaking the Girl ( Red Hot Chili Peppers)
5) Snap Your Fingers, Snap Your Neck (Prong)
6) Breaking up is hard to do (Neil Sedaka)
7) Breaking Us In Two( Joe Jackson)
8) Breaking the Girl (RHCP)
9) Breakaway (Tracey Ullman)


----------



## Common Listener

new theme: break/breaking

1) Breaking the Law (Judas Priest)
2) I want to break free (Queen)
3) I'm Broken (Pantera)
4) Breaking the Girl ( Red Hot Chili Peppers)
5) Snap Your Fingers, Snap Your Neck (Prong)
6) Breaking up is hard to do (Neil Sedaka)
7) Breaking Us In Two( Joe Jackson)
8) Breaking the Girl (RHCP)
9) Breakaway (Tracey Ullman) 
10) Break My Body (Pixies)

That'd be a weird/tough theme: "break/breaking by bands whose names begin with (or contain, in the case of Priest) 'P'" 

-- Slow again, and ten again - anybody can take the next theme...


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: bird species (preferably in title), maximum two repeats.

Disqualified from a previous generic birds theme:

The following songs mentioning Blackbird, Robin, Pigeon, Albatross, Seagull, Eagle

_1.) Blackbird (Beatles)
2.) When the Red, Red Robin (Comes Bob, Bob, Bobbin' Along) (Doris Day)
3.) Poisoning Pigeons in the Park (Tom Lehrer)
4.) Albatross (Fleetwood Mac)
5.) Dangerbird (Neil Young and Crazy Horse)
6.) Seagull (Kayak)
7.) Birds (Neil Young)
8.) Free Bird (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
9.) Fallen Eagle (Manassas)
10.) And Your Bird Can Sing (The Beatles)_


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: bird species (preferably in title), maximum two repeats.
Disqualified songs in post 6634.

1) The raven that refused to sing (Steven Wilson)

One of my favourite songs


----------



## Sad Al

New theme: bird species (preferably in title), maximum two repeats.
Disqualified songs in post 6634.

1) The raven that refused to sing (Steven Wilson)
2) Blue Jay Way (The Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: bird species (preferably in title), maximum two repeats.
Disqualified songs in post 6634.

1) The raven that refused to sing (Steven Wilson)
2) Blue Jay Way (The Beatles)
3)The Eagle and the Hawk ( John Denver)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: bird species (preferably in title), maximum two repeats.
Disqualified songs in post 6634.

1) The raven that refused to sing (Steven Wilson)
2) Blue Jay Way (The Beatles)
3)The Eagle and the Hawk ( John Denver)
4) Fly robin fly (Silver Convention)


----------



## Sad Al

New theme: bird species (preferably in title), maximum two repeats.
Disqualified songs in post 6634.

1) The raven that refused to sing (Steven Wilson)
2) Blue Jay Way (The Beatles)
3)The Eagle and the Hawk ( John Denver)
4) Fly robin fly (Silver Convention) 
5) Sparrow (Simon and Garfunkel)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: bird species (preferably in title), maximum two repeats.
Disqualified songs in post 6634.

1) The raven that refused to sing (Steven Wilson)
2) Blue Jay Way (The Beatles)
3)The Eagle and the Hawk ( John Denver)
4) Fly robin fly (Silver Convention)
5) Sparrow (Simon and Garfunkel)
6) Falling Dove ( Crowded House)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: bird species (preferably in title), maximum two repeats.
Disqualified songs in post 6634.

1) The raven that refused to sing (Steven Wilson)
2) Blue Jay Way (The Beatles)
3)The Eagle and the Hawk ( John Denver)
4) Fly robin fly (Silver Convention)
5) Sparrow (Simon and Garfunkel)
6) Falling Dove ( Crowded House)
7) Ride a white swan (T Rex)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: bird species (preferably in title), maximum two repeats.
Disqualified songs in post 6634.

1) The raven that refused to sing (Steven Wilson)
2) Blue Jay Way (The Beatles)
3)The Eagle and the Hawk ( John Denver)
4) Fly robin fly (Silver Convention)
5) Sparrow (Simon and Garfunkel)
6) Falling Dove ( Crowded House)
7) Ride a white swan (T Rex)
8) No Haven for the Raven (Malice) anyone remember them?


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: bird species (preferably in title), maximum two repeats.
Disqualified songs in post 6634.

1) The raven that refused to sing (Steven Wilson)
2) Blue Jay Way (The Beatles)
3)The Eagle and the Hawk ( John Denver)
4) Fly robin fly (Silver Convention)
5) Sparrow (Simon and Garfunkel)
6) Falling Dove ( Crowded House)
7) Ride a white swan (T Rex)
8) No Haven for the Raven (Malice)
9) Fly Famous Mockingbird (Phish)


----------



## Sad Al

New theme: bird species (preferably in title), maximum two repeats.
Disqualified songs in post 6634.

1) The raven that refused to sing (Steven Wilson)
2) Blue Jay Way (The Beatles)
3)The Eagle and the Hawk ( John Denver)
4) Fly robin fly (Silver Convention)
5) Sparrow (Simon and Garfunkel)
6) Falling Dove ( Crowded House)
7) Ride a white swan (T Rex)
8) No Haven for the Raven (Malice)
9) Fly Famous Mockingbird (Phish) 
10) El Cóndor Pasa (Simon and Garfunkel). Originally a Peruvian song about a vulture (my favorite bird).


----------



## Sad Al

New theme: bombs and explosives (preferably in title). Disqualified songs: Anything with 'cherry'


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: bombs and explosives (preferably in title). Disqualified songs: Anything with 'cherry'

1) Dynamite (Mud)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: bombs and explosives (preferably in title). Disqualified songs: Anything with 'cherry'

1) Dynamite (Mud)
2) TNT (AC/DC)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: bombs and explosives (preferably in title). Disqualified songs: Anything with 'cherry'

1) Dynamite (Mud)
2) TNT (AC/DC)
3) Tsar Bomba (Necrophobic)


----------



## Sad Al

New theme: bombs and explosives (preferably in title). Disqualified songs: Anything with 'cherry'

1) Dynamite (Mud)
2) TNT (AC/DC)
3) Tsar Bomba (Necrophobic) 
4) Bombs away (The Police)


----------



## Sad Al

New theme: bombs and explosives (preferably in title). Disqualified songs: Anything with 'cherry'

1) Dynamite (Mud)
2) TNT (AC/DC)
3) Tsar Bomba (Necrophobic)
4) Bombs away (The Police) 
5) Feel like I'm fixin' to die (Country Joe and the Fish)

Ohoops, two posts in a row! Whisky. Art Rock, my saving angel will help.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: bombs and explosives (preferably in title). Disqualified songs: Anything with 'cherry'

1) Dynamite (Mud)
2) TNT (AC/DC)
3) Tsar Bomba (Necrophobic)
4) Bombs away (The Police)
5) Bomb Iran - Vince Vance & The Valiants
6) Feel like I'm fixin' to die (Country Joe and the Fish)


Fixed it for you in a sneaky way.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: bombs and explosives (preferably in title). Disqualified songs: Anything with 'cherry'

1) Dynamite (Mud)
2) TNT (AC/DC)
3) Tsar Bomba (Necrophobic)
4) Bombs away (The Police)
5) Bomb Iran - Vince Vance & The Valiants
6) Feel like I'm fixin' to die (Country Joe and the Fish)
7) Plastic Bomb (Poison Idea)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: bombs and explosives (preferably in title). Disqualified songs: Anything with 'cherry'

1) Dynamite (Mud)
2) TNT (AC/DC)
3) Tsar Bomba (Necrophobic)
4) Bombs away (The Police)
5) Bomb Iran - Vince Vance & The Valiants
6) Feel like I'm fixin' to die (Country Joe and the Fish)
7) Plastic Bomb (Poison Idea)
8) Afternoon Delight (Starland Vocal Band)

Sky rockets in flight


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: bombs and explosives (preferably in title). Disqualified songs: Anything with 'cherry'

1) Dynamite (Mud)
2) TNT (AC/DC)
3) Tsar Bomba (Necrophobic)
4) Bombs away (The Police)
5) Bomb Iran - Vince Vance & The Valiants
6) Feel like I'm fixin' to die (Country Joe and the Fish)
7) Plastic Bomb (Poison Idea)
8) Afternoon Delight (Starland Vocal Band)
9) Cruise missiles (Fischer Z)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme: bombs and explosives (preferably in title). Disqualified songs: Anything with 'cherry'

1) Dynamite (Mud)
2) TNT (AC/DC)
3) Tsar Bomba (Necrophobic)
4) Bombs away (The Police)
5) Bomb Iran - Vince Vance & The Valiants
6) Feel like I'm fixin' to die (Country Joe and the Fish)
7) Plastic Bomb (Poison Idea)
8) Afternoon Delight (Starland Vocal Band)
9) Cruise missiles (Fischer Z)
10) Zombie (The Cranberries)

One of my favorite protest songs:
"In your head, in your head, they are fighting
With their tanks, and their bombs
And their bombs, and their guns
In your head, in your head they are crying"

Someone else can do the new theme, if they wish, I've not been too successful at it lately...


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains away

1) Come Sail Away (Styx)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: title contains away

1) Come Sail Away (Styx)
2) Come Away With Me (Norah Jones)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: title contains away

1) Come Sail Away (Styx)
2) Come Away With Me (Norah Jones)
3) Melt The Ice Away (Budgie)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains away

1) Come Sail Away (Styx)
2) Come Away With Me (Norah Jones)
3) Melt The Ice Away (Budgie)
4) Over The Hills And Far Away (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains away

1) Come Sail Away (Styx)
2) Come Away With Me (Norah Jones)
3) Melt The Ice Away (Budgie)
4) Over The Hills And Far Away (Led Zeppelin)
5) Carry Me Away (Rick Springfield)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: title contains away

1) Come Sail Away (Styx)
2) Come Away With Me (Norah Jones)
3) Melt The Ice Away (Budgie)
4) Over The Hills And Far Away (Led Zeppelin)
5) Carry Me Away (Rick Springfield)
6) Skating Away (On the Thin Ice of the New Day) (Jethro Tull)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains away

1) Come Sail Away (Styx)
2) Come Away With Me (Norah Jones)
3) Melt The Ice Away (Budgie)
4) Over The Hills And Far Away (Led Zeppelin)
5) Carry Me Away (Rick Springfield)
6) Skating Away (On the Thin Ice of the New Day) (Jethro Tull)
7) Dance The Night Away (Van Halen)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme: title contains away

1) Come Sail Away (Styx)
2) Come Away With Me (Norah Jones)
3) Melt The Ice Away (Budgie)
4) Over The Hills And Far Away (Led Zeppelin)
5) Carry Me Away (Rick Springfield)
6) Skating Away (On the Thin Ice of the New Day) (Jethro Tull)
7) Dance The Night Away (Van Halen)
8) Dance Away (Roxy Music)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains away

1) Come Sail Away (Styx)
2) Come Away With Me (Norah Jones)
3) Melt The Ice Away (Budgie)
4) Over The Hills And Far Away (Led Zeppelin)
5) Carry Me Away (Rick Springfield)
6) Skating Away (On the Thin Ice of the New Day) (Jethro Tull)
7) Dance The Night Away (Van Halen)
8) Dance Away (Roxy Music)
9) Dawn (Go Away) (The Four Seasons)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: title contains away

1) Come Sail Away (Styx)
2) Come Away With Me (Norah Jones)
3) Melt The Ice Away (Budgie)
4) Over The Hills And Far Away (Led Zeppelin)
5) Carry Me Away (Rick Springfield)
6) Skating Away (On the Thin Ice of the New Day) (Jethro Tull)
7) Dance The Night Away (Van Halen)
8) Dance Away (Roxy Music)
9) Dawn (Go Away) (The Four Seasons)
10) Up up and away (The Fifth Dimension)


----------



## Art Rock

Art Rock said:


> New theme: title contains one of the signs/animals in the Chinese zodiac. No repeats.
> 
> 1) Rat Trap (Boomtown Rats)
> 2) Puff The Magic Dragon (Peter, Paul, and Mary)
> 3) Tiger In a Spotlight (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
> 4) Little Red Rooster (Rolling Stones )
> 5) Pigs On The Wing (Pink Floyd)
> 6) Shock the Monkey (Peter Gabriel)
> 7) Union of the Snake (Duran Duran)
> 8) White Rabbit ( Jefferson Airplane)
> 9) A Horse With No Name (America)
> 10) I Love My Dog (Cat Stevens)
> 
> This was a fun subject, let's run that again in the future.


The future is now.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: title contains one of the signs/animals in the Chinese zodiac. No repeats. The sequel.

Disqualified songs in post 6666 :devil:

1) Sheep (Pink Floyd)

_This means other songs with sheep or goat (same in Chinese) no longer qualify...._


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains one of the signs/animals in the Chinese zodiac. No repeats. The sequel.

Disqualified songs in post 6666 

1) Sheep (Pink Floyd)
2) Tigers and Fireflies ( Lynsey de Paul)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: title contains one of the signs/animals in the Chinese zodiac. No repeats. The sequel.

Disqualified songs in post 6666 

1) Sheep (Pink Floyd)
2) Tigers and Fireflies ( Lynsey de Paul)
3) Dog Eat Dog (Ted Nugent) I'm a metal dog by the way!


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: title contains one of the signs/animals in the Chinese zodiac. No repeats. The sequel.

Disqualified songs in post 6666

1) Sheep (Pink Floyd)
2) Tigers and Fireflies ( Lynsey de Paul)
3) Dog Eat Dog (Ted Nugent)
4) Pigs - three different ones (Oink Floyd)


The typo was too good to correct....


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains one of the signs/animals in the Chinese zodiac. No repeats. The sequel.

Disqualified songs in post 6666

1) Sheep (Pink Floyd)
2) Tigers and Fireflies ( Lynsey de Paul)
3) Dog Eat Dog (Ted Nugent)
4) Pigs - three different ones (Oink Floyd)
5) The Ox (The Who)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: title contains one of the signs/animals in the Chinese zodiac. No repeats. The sequel.

Disqualified songs in post 6666

1) Sheep (Pink Floyd)
2) Tigers and Fireflies ( Lynsey de Paul)
3) Dog Eat Dog (Ted Nugent)
4) Pigs - three different ones (Oink Floyd)
5) The Ox (The Who)
6) All in a mouse's night (Genesis)

_This eliminates the rat (same word in Chinese) as an option for the game._


----------



## Art Rock

For those less familiar with the Chinese zodiac, the remaining six signs are:
Rabbit (or Hare)
Dragon
Snake
Horse
Monkey
Rooster (or Chicken)


----------



## Sad Al

New theme: title contains one of the signs/animals in the Chinese zodiac. No repeats. The sequel.

Disqualified songs in post 6666

1) Sheep (Pink Floyd)
2) Tigers and Fireflies ( Lynsey de Paul)
3) Dog Eat Dog (Ted Nugent)
4) Pigs - three different ones (Oink Floyd)
5) The Ox (The Who)
6) All in a mouse's night (Genesis)
7) Snake Bite (Sensational Alex Harvey Band)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains one of the signs/animals in the Chinese zodiac. No repeats. The sequel.

Disqualified songs in post 6666

1) Sheep (Pink Floyd)
2) Tigers and Fireflies ( Lynsey de Paul)
3) Dog Eat Dog (Ted Nugent)
4) Pigs - three different ones (Oink Floyd)
5) The Ox (The Who)
6) All in a mouse's night (Genesis)
7) Snake Bite (Sensational Alex Harvey Band)
8) The Horse (Phish)


----------



## Art Rock

So much for one of the easy songs for this theme (Wild horses by the Stones).........


----------



## Starving Wolf

Art Rock said:


> So much for one of the easy songs for this theme (Wild horses by the Stones).........


Cheer up. There's still an easy Rolling Stones song for one of the remaining signs.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: title contains one of the signs/animals in the Chinese zodiac. No repeats. The sequel.

Disqualified songs in post 6666

1) Sheep (Pink Floyd)
2) Tigers and Fireflies ( Lynsey de Paul)
3) Dog Eat Dog (Ted Nugent)
4) Pigs - three different ones (Oink Floyd)
5) The Ox (The Who)
6) All in a mouse's night (Genesis)
7) Snake Bite (Sensational Alex Harvey Band)
8) The Horse (Phish)
9) Little Red Rooster (Howlin' Wolf)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains one of the signs/animals in the Chinese zodiac. No repeats. The sequel.

Disqualified songs in post 6666

1) Sheep (Pink Floyd)
2) Tigers and Fireflies ( Lynsey de Paul)
3) Dog Eat Dog (Ted Nugent)
4) Pigs - three different ones (Oink Floyd)
5) The Ox (The Who)
6) All in a mouse's night (Genesis)
7) Snake Bite (Sensational Alex Harvey Band)
8) The Horse (Phish)
9) Little Red Rooster (Howlin' Wolf)
10) Monkey Man (Rolling Stones)

That was fun. There might be enough songs left to bring this theme back again, somewhere down the road.

Speaking of roads...


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: drive/driving, preferably in the title.

1) Driving (Everything But The Girl)


----------



## Art Rock

Strictly speaking the Howlin' Wolf song is the same as the disqualified Stones song, but let's continue.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: drive/driving, preferably in the title.

1) Driving (Everything But The Girl)
2) Drive (The Cars)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Art Rock said:


> Strictly speaking the Howlin' Wolf song is the same as the disqualified Stones song, but let's continue.


Sometimes things get missed. A few themes ago (break / breaking), not only was the same song (breaking the girl) used again...it was the same band (Red Hot Chili Peppers, aka RHCP).

By the time I logged on and noticed, the next theme was under way.

It happens,


----------



## pianozach

New theme: drive/driving, preferably in the title.

1) Driving (Everything But The Girl)
2) Drive (The Cars)
3) Driving Rain (Paul McCartney)


----------



## Sad Al

New theme: drive/driving, preferably in the title.

1) Driving (Everything But The Girl)
2) Drive (The Cars)
3) Driving Rain (Paul McCartney) 
4) The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down (The Band)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: drive/driving, preferably in the title.

1) Driving (Everything But The Girl)
2) Drive (The Cars)
3) Driving Rain (Paul McCartney) 
4) The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down (The Band)
5) Drive My Car (Beatles)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: drive/driving, preferably in the title.

1) Driving (Everything But The Girl)
2) Drive (The Cars)
3) Driving Rain (Paul McCartney)
4) The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down (The Band)
5) Drive My Car (Beatles)
6) Renee (Who's Driving Your Car?) (Cleaners From Venus)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: drive/driving, preferably in the title.

1) Driving (Everything But The Girl)
2) Drive (The Cars)
3) Driving Rain (Paul McCartney)
4) The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down (The Band)
5) Drive My Car (Beatles)
6) Renee (Who's Driving Your Car?) (Cleaners From Venus)
7) She Drives Me Crazy (Fine Young Cannibals)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

ew theme: drive/driving, preferably in the title.

1) Driving (Everything But The Girl)
2) Drive (The Cars)
3) Driving Rain (Paul McCartney)
4) The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down (The Band)
5) Drive My Car (Beatles)
6) Renee (Who's Driving Your Car?) (Cleaners From Venus)
7) She Drives Me Crazy (Fine Young Cannibals)
8) I Drove All Night (Roy Orbison)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: drive/driving, preferably in the title.

1) Driving (Everything But The Girl)
2) Drive (The Cars)
3) Driving Rain (Paul McCartney)
4) The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down (The Band)
5) Drive My Car (Beatles)
6) Renee (Who's Driving Your Car?) (Cleaners From Venus)
7) She Drives Me Crazy (Fine Young Cannibals)
8) I Drove All Night (Roy Orbison)
9) Drive (R.E.M.)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: drive/driving, preferably in the title.

1) Driving (Everything But The Girl)
2) Drive (The Cars)
3) Driving Rain (Paul McCartney)
4) The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down (The Band)
5) Drive My Car (Beatles)
6) Renee (Who's Driving Your Car?) (Cleaners From Venus)
7) She Drives Me Crazy (Fine Young Cannibals)
8) I Drove All Night (Roy Orbison)
9) Drive (R.E.M.)
10) Driving home for Christmas ( Chris Rea)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme : Songs about Daddy, preferably in title 

1) Daddy's Speeding ( Suede)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme : Songs about Daddy, preferably in title 

1) Daddy's Speeding ( Suede)
2) Oh Daddy (Fleetwood Mac)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme : Songs about Daddy, preferably in title

1) Daddy's Speeding ( Suede)
2) Oh Daddy (Fleetwood Mac)
3) Daddy cool (Boney M)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme : Songs about Daddy, preferably in title

1) Daddy's Speeding ( Suede)
2) Oh Daddy (Fleetwood Mac)
3) Daddy cool (Boney M)
4) Daddy Buy Me a Girl ( Golden Earing)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme : Songs about Daddy, preferably in title

1) Daddy's Speeding ( Suede)
2) Oh Daddy (Fleetwood Mac)
3) Daddy cool (Boney M)
4) Daddy Buy Me a Girl ( Golden Earing)
5) Papa Don't Preach (Madonna)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme : Songs about Daddy, preferably in title

1) Daddy's Speeding ( Suede)
2) Oh Daddy (Fleetwood Mac)
3) Daddy cool (Boney M)
4) Daddy Buy Me a Girl ( Golden Earing)
5) Papa Don't Preach (Madonna)
6) Annie, I'm not your daddy (Kid Creole and the Coconuts)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme : Songs about Daddy, preferably in title

1) Daddy's Speeding ( Suede)
2) Oh Daddy (Fleetwood Mac)
3) Daddy cool (Boney M)
4) Daddy Buy Me a Girl ( Golden Earing)
5) Papa Don't Preach (Madonna)
6) Annie, I'm not your daddy (Kid Creole and the Coconuts)
7) Don't Cry Daddy (Elvis Presley)


----------



## pianozach

New theme : Songs about Daddy, preferably in title

1) Daddy's Speeding ( Suede)
2) Oh Daddy (Fleetwood Mac)
3) Daddy cool (Boney M)
4) Daddy Buy Me a Girl ( Golden Earing)
5) Papa Don't Preach (Madonna)
6) Annie, I'm not your daddy (Kid Creole and the Coconuts)
7) Don't Cry Daddy (Elvis Presley)
8) My Heart Belongs to Daddy (Marilyn Monroe)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme : Songs about Daddy, preferably in title

1) Daddy's Speeding ( Suede)
2) Oh Daddy (Fleetwood Mac)
3) Daddy cool (Boney M)
4) Daddy Buy Me a Girl ( Golden Earing)
5) Papa Don't Preach (Madonna)
6) Annie, I'm not your daddy (Kid Creole and the Coconuts)
7) Don't Cry Daddy (Elvis Presley)
8) My Heart Belongs to Daddy (Marilyn Monroe)
9) Cloudbusting (Kate Bush)


----------



## Sad Al

New theme : Songs about Daddy, preferably in title

1) Daddy's Speeding ( Suede)
2) Oh Daddy (Fleetwood Mac)
3) Daddy cool (Boney M)
4) Daddy Buy Me a Girl ( Golden Earing)
5) Papa Don't Preach (Madonna)
6) Annie, I'm not your daddy (Kid Creole and the Coconuts)
7) Don't Cry Daddy (Elvis Presley)
8) My Heart Belongs to Daddy (Marilyn Monroe)
9) Cloudbusting (Kate Bush) 
10) Silver haired daddy of mine (Gene Autry)


----------



## Sad Al

New theme : Songs about ladies, must be in title

1) Lady Marmalade (Labelle)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme : Songs about ladies, must be in title

1) Lady Marmalade (Labelle)
2) Lady (Styx)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme : Songs about ladies, must be in title

1) Lady Marmalade (Labelle)
2) Lady (Styx)
3) Foxy Lady ( Jimi Hendrix)


----------



## Sad Al

New theme : Songs about ladies, must be in title

1) Lady Marmalade (Labelle)
2) Lady (Styx)
3) Foxy Lady ( Jimi Hendrix) 
4) Lady Madonna (The Beatles)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme : Songs about ladies, must be in title

1) Lady Marmalade (Labelle)
2) Lady (Styx)
3) Foxy Lady ( Jimi Hendrix) 
4) Lady Madonna (The Beatles)
5) Lady Strange (Def Leppard)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme : Songs about ladies, must be in title

1) Lady Marmalade (Labelle)
2) Lady (Styx)
3) Foxy Lady ( Jimi Hendrix)
4) Lady Madonna (The Beatles)
5) Lady Strange (Def Leppard)
6) Lady Eleanor (Lindisfarne)


----------



## Sad Al

New theme : Songs about ladies, must be in title

1) Lady Marmalade (Labelle)
2) Lady (Styx)
3) Foxy Lady ( Jimi Hendrix)
4) Lady Madonna (The Beatles)
5) Lady Strange (Def Leppard)
6) Lady Eleanor (Lindisfarne) 
7) Three times a lady (Lionel Richie)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme : Songs about ladies, must be in title

1) Lady Marmalade (Labelle)
2) Lady (Styx)
3) Foxy Lady ( Jimi Hendrix)
4) Lady Madonna (The Beatles)
5) Lady Strange (Def Leppard)
6) Lady Eleanor (Lindisfarne)
7) Three times a lady (Lionel Richie)
8) Lady of the light (Black Bonzo)

Uriah Heep reincarnated in Sweden:


----------



## Rogerx

New theme : Songs about ladies, must be in title

1) Lady Marmalade (Labelle)
2) Lady (Styx)
3) Foxy Lady ( Jimi Hendrix)
4) Lady Madonna (The Beatles)
5) Lady Strange (Def Leppard)
6) Lady Eleanor (Lindisfarne)
7) Three times a lady (Lionel Richie)
8) Lady of the light (Black Bonzo)
9) Lady (You Bring Me Up) ( Commodores)


----------



## Sad Al

Pop alert: a Hans van Hemert special will be broadcast on Dutch local radio station Omroep Helmond between 2.00 pm and 5.00 pm, that means within 50 minutes. In addition to Luv', Music Maestro Hans van Hemert wrote and produced songs for Mouth & MacNeal, Kamahl, Q65, André Hazes, Sandra & Andres, Babe, Vulcano, Guys 'N Dolls, Jerney Kaagman, Vicky Leandros, Demis Roussos, Conquistador, Glennis Grace, Liesbeth List and many other acts. It's here:
http://stream.omroephelmond.nl:8024/;stream.mp3


----------



## Sad Al

Rogerx, who's your avatar? I have seen her before


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme : Songs about ladies, must be in title

1) Lady Marmalade (Labelle)
2) Lady (Styx)
3) Foxy Lady ( Jimi Hendrix)
4) Lady Madonna (The Beatles)
5) Lady Strange (Def Leppard)
6) Lady Eleanor (Lindisfarne)
7) Three times a lady (Lionel Richie)
8) Lady of the light (Black Bonzo)
9) Lady (You Bring Me Up) ( Commodores)
10) Green Eyed Lady (Sugarloaf)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Anyone can start the next theme.


----------



## Sad Al

New theme : Songs about ceilings or floors or windows or doors, must be in title.

1) One man's ceiling is another man's floor (Paul Simon)


----------



## Art Rock

Rats, a few seconds too late............

Two disqualified songs from a similar theme we've done before:

Back Door Man (The Doors)
Knockin' on Heaven's Door (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme : Songs about ceilings or floors or windows or doors, must be in title.
Two disqualified songs in post 6716

1) One man's ceiling is another man's floor (Paul Simon)
2) She came in through the bathroom window (Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme : Songs about ceilings or floors or windows or doors, must be in title.
Two disqualified songs in post 6716

1) One man's ceiling is another man's floor (Paul Simon)
2) She came in through the bathroom window (Beatles)
3) Dancing On The Ceiling ( Lionel Richie) ( For Sad Al : Joan Sutherland soprano)


----------



## Sad Al

New theme : Songs about ceilings or floors or windows or doors, must be in title.
Two disqualified songs in post 6716

1) One man's ceiling is another man's floor (Paul Simon)
2) She came in through the bathroom window (Beatles)
3) Dancing On The Ceiling ( Lionel Richie) ( For Sad Al : Joan Sutherland soprano) 
4)Muistathan" (English translation: "Do You Remember") was the Finnish entry in the Eurovision Song Contest 1972, performed in Finnish by Päivi Paunu & Kim Floor.


----------



## Art Rock

You specified yourself that one of the words should be in the title. That excludes the performers.....


----------



## Sad Al

Art Rock said:


> You specified yourself that one of the words should be in the title. That excludes the performers.....


No it doesn't. Break Every Rule is the sixth solo studio album by Tina Turner, released through Capitol Records in 1986.


----------



## Sad Al

New broken rules: Songs about or by ceilings or floors or windows or doors, must be in title or performed by ceilings or floors or windows or doors.
Two disqualified songs in post 671


----------



## Rogerx

Art Rock said:


> You specified yourself that one of the words should be in the title. That excludes the performers.....


What is it now Art Rock, as game master very confusing.


----------



## Art Rock

You can continue with the adjusted scope.


----------



## Sad Al

New theme : Songs about ceilings or floors or windows or doors, must be in title.
Two disqualified songs in post 6716. Only one song by the Doors allowed in this theme.

1) One man's ceiling is another man's floor (Paul Simon)
2) She came in through the bathroom window (Beatles)
3) Dancing On The Ceiling ( Lionel Richie) ( For Sad Al : Joan Sutherland soprano)
4)Muistathan" (English translation: "Do You Remember") was the Finnish entry in the Eurovision Song Contest 1972, performed in Finnish by Päivi Paunu & Kim Floor.
5) Riders in the storm (The Doors)


----------



## Art Rock

That's two in a row. Are you deliberately trying to spoil the game?


----------



## Sad Al

Yes, that's true. My brain is going kaputt. I need brain surgery but I can't afford that.

New theme : Songs about ceilings or floors or windows or doors, must be in title.
Two disqualified songs in post 6716. Only one song by the Doors allowed in this theme.

1) One man's ceiling is another man's floor (Paul Simon)
2) She came in through the bathroom window (Beatles)
3) Dancing On The Ceiling ( Lionel Richie) ( For Sad Al : Joan Sutherland soprano)
4)Muistathan" (English translation: "Do You Remember") was the Finnish entry in the Eurovision Song Contest 1972, performed in Finnish by Päivi Paunu & Kim Floor.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme : Songs about ceilings or floors or windows or doors, must be in title or performed by ceilings or floors or windows or doors.
Two disqualified songs in post 6716. Only one song by the Doors allowed in this theme.

1) One man's ceiling is another man's floor (Paul Simon)
2) She came in through the bathroom window (Beatles)
3) Dancing On The Ceiling ( Lionel Richie)
4) Muistathan" (English translation: "Do You Remember") (Päivi Paunu & Kim Floor)
5) Green door (Shakin' Stevens)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme : Songs about ceilings or floors or windows or doors, must be in title or performed by ceilings or floors or windows or doors.
Two disqualified songs in post 6716. Only one song by the Doors allowed in this theme.

1) One man's ceiling is another man's floor (Paul Simon)
2) She came in through the bathroom window (Beatles)
3) Dancing On The Ceiling ( Lionel Richie)
4) Muistathan" (English translation: "Do You Remember") (Päivi Paunu & Kim Floor)
5) Green door (Shakin' Stevens)
6) When I'm Cleaning Windows (George Formby)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme : Songs about ceilings or floors or windows or doors, must be in title or performed by ceilings or floors or windows or doors.
Two disqualified songs in post 6716. Only one song by the Doors allowed in this theme.

1) One man's ceiling is another man's floor (Paul Simon)
2) She came in through the bathroom window (Beatles)
3) Dancing On The Ceiling ( Lionel Richie)
4) Muistathan" (English translation: "Do You Remember") (Päivi Paunu & Kim Floor)
5) Green door (Shakin' Stevens)
6) When I'm Cleaning Windows (George Formby)
7) Behind closed doors (Charlie Rich)


----------



## Rogerx

I think I have one, come one we can do this.

New theme: Songs that has the same name as the album ( let's keep it by two bands/ singers)

1)Bridge over Troubled Water ( Simon and Garfunkel)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Songs that has the same name as the album ( let's keep it by two bands/ singers)

1) Bridge over Troubled Water ( Simon and Garfunkel)
2) Fear of a blank planet (Porcupine Tree)


----------



## Sad Al

New theme: Songs that has the same name as the album ( let's keep it by two bands/ singers)

1)Bridge over Troubled Water ( Simon and Garfunkel) 
2) A Hard Day's Night (The Fab Four)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs that has the same name as the album ( let's keep it by two bands/ singers)

1) Bridge over Troubled Water ( Simon and Garfunkel)
2)Fear of a blank planet (Porcupine Tree)
3)A Hard Day's Night (The Beatles ) please stop trolling


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Songs that has the same name as the album ( let's keep it by two bands/ singers)

1) Bridge over Troubled Water ( Simon and Garfunkel)
2) Fear of a blank planet (Porcupine Tree)
3) A Hard Day's Night (The Beatles ) 
4) Year of the cat (Al Stewart)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs that has the same name as the album ( let's keep it by two bands/ singers)

1) Bridge over Troubled Water ( Simon and Garfunkel)
2) Fear of a blank planet (Porcupine Tree)
3) A Hard Day's Night (The Beatles )
4) Year of the cat (Al Stewart)
5) Wild thing ( The Troggs )


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Songs that has the same name as the album ( let's keep it by two bands/ singers)

1) Bridge over Troubled Water ( Simon and Garfunkel)
2) Fear of a blank planet (Porcupine Tree)
3) A Hard Day's Night (The Beatles )
4) Year of the cat (Al Stewart)
5) Wild thing ( The Troggs )
6) Hounds of love (Kate Bush)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: Songs that has the same name as the album ( let's keep it by two bands/ singers)

1) Bridge over Troubled Water ( Simon and Garfunkel)
2) Fear of a blank planet (Porcupine Tree)
3) A Hard Day's Night (The Beatles )
4) Year of the cat (Al Stewart)
5) Wild thing ( The Troggs )
6) Hounds of love (Kate Bush)
7) Together Alone (Crowded House)


----------



## Art Rock

Well, after two incarnations of the Deacon, we have another one banned from this game. Bye bye Sad Al.

*Please disregard anything Sad Al posts in this thread.
*


----------



## Art Rock

Current board:

New theme: Songs that has the same name as the album ( let's keep it by two bands/ singers)
Sad Al has been banned from the game.

1) Bridge over Troubled Water ( Simon and Garfunkel)
2) Fear of a blank planet (Porcupine Tree)
3) A Hard Day's Night (The Beatles )
4) Year of the cat (Al Stewart)
5) Wild thing ( The Troggs )
6) Hounds of love (Kate Bush)
7) Together Alone (Crowded House)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs that has the same name as the album ( let's keep it by two bands/ singers)

1) Bridge over Troubled Water ( Simon and Garfunkel)
2) Fear of a blank planet (Porcupine Tree)
3) A Hard Day's Night (The Beatles )
4) Year of the cat (Al Stewart)
5) Wild thing ( The Troggs )
6) Hounds of love (Kate Bush)
7) Together Alone (Crowded House)
8) Imagine (John Lennon)


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

Yep, and Mozart sucks yada yada...

New theme: Songs that has the same name as the album ( let's keep it by two bands/ singers)
Sad Al has been banned from the game.

1) Bridge over Troubled Water ( Simon and Garfunkel)
2) Fear of a blank planet (Porcupine Tree)
3) A Hard Day's Night (The Beatles )
4) Year of the cat (Al Stewart)
5) Wild thing ( The Troggs )
6) Hounds of love (Kate Bush)
7) Together Alone (Crowded House)
8) Imagine (John Lennon)
9) Close to the Edge (Yes)


----------



## Sad Al

Life is evil. I have posted some funny messages and now the big brother says that you did a mistake.


----------



## Art Rock

Current board:

New theme: Songs that has the same name as the album ( let's keep it by two bands/ singers)
Sad Al has been banned from the game.

1) Bridge over Troubled Water ( Simon and Garfunkel)
2) Fear of a blank planet (Porcupine Tree)
3) A Hard Day's Night (The Beatles )
4) Year of the cat (Al Stewart)
5) Wild thing ( The Troggs )
6) Hounds of love (Kate Bush)
7) Together Alone (Crowded House)
8) Imagine (John Lennon)
9) Close to the Edge (Yes)


----------



## pianozach

Current board:

New theme: Songs that *have* the same name as the album (let's keep it by two bands/ singers)
Sad Al has been banned from the game.

1) Bridge over Troubled Water (Simon and Garfunkel)
2) Fear of a blank planet (Porcupine Tree)
3) A Hard Day's Night (The Beatles )
4) Year of the cat (Al Stewart)
5) Wild thing (The Troggs )
6) Hounds of love (Kate Bush)
7) Together Alone (Crowded House)
8) Imagine (John Lennon)
9) Close to the Edge (Yes)
10) Gone Troppo (George Harrison)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: "earth" in the title

1) I Feel the Earth Move (Carole King)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: "earth" in the title

1) I Feel the Earth Move (Carole King)
2) Hello Earth (Kate Bush)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: "earth" in the title

1) I Feel the Earth Move (Carole King)
2) Hello Earth (Kate Bush)
3) Earth Angel (The Penguins)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Theme: "earth" in the title

1) I Feel the Earth Move (Carole King)
2) Hello Earth (Kate Bush)
3) Earth Angel (The Penguins)
4) Emergency On Planet Earth (Jamiroquai)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: "earth" in the title

1) I Feel the Earth Move (Carole King)
2) Hello Earth (Kate Bush)
3) Earth Angel (The Penguins)
4) Emergency On Planet Earth (Jamiroquai)
5) Heaven Is A Place On Earth (Belinda Carlisle)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Theme: "earth" in the title

1) I Feel the Earth Move (Carole King)
2) Hello Earth (Kate Bush)
3) Earth Angel (The Penguins)
4) Emergency On Planet Earth (Jamiroquai)
5) Heaven Is A Place On Earth (Belinda Carlisle)
6) Not To Touch The Earth (The Doors)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: "earth" in the title

1) I Feel the Earth Move (Carole King)
2) Hello Earth (Kate Bush)
3) Earth Angel (The Penguins)
4) Emergency On Planet Earth (Jamiroquai)
5) Heaven Is A Place On Earth (Belinda Carlisle)
6) Not To Touch The Earth (The Doors)
7) Garden of Earthly Delights (XTC)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: "earth" in the title

1) I Feel the Earth Move (Carole King)
2) Hello Earth (Kate Bush)
3) Earth Angel (The Penguins)
4) Emergency On Planet Earth (Jamiroquai)
5) Heaven Is A Place On Earth (Belinda Carlisle)
6) Not To Touch The Earth (The Doors)
7) Garden of Earthly Delights (XTC)
8) Give Me Peace On Earth ( Modern Talking)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: "earth" in the title

1) I Feel the Earth Move (Carole King)
2) Hello Earth (Kate Bush)
3) Earth Angel (The Penguins)
4) Emergency On Planet Earth (Jamiroquai)
5) Heaven Is A Place On Earth (Belinda Carlisle)
6) Not To Touch The Earth (The Doors)
7) Garden of Earthly Delights (XTC)
8) Give Me Peace On Earth ( Modern Talking)
9) Let There Be Peace On Earth (Vince Gill)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: "earth" in the title

1) I Feel the Earth Move (Carole King)
2) Hello Earth (Kate Bush)
3) Earth Angel (The Penguins)
4) Emergency On Planet Earth (Jamiroquai)
5) Heaven Is A Place On Earth (Belinda Carlisle)
6) Not To Touch The Earth (The Doors)
7) Garden of Earthly Delights (XTC)
8) Give Me Peace On Earth ( Modern Talking)
9) Let There Be Peace On Earth (Vince Gill)
10) Never turn your back on mother earth (Sparks)

I have no time to check ideas right now - anyone can start a new theme (please use the search in thread option).


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Brother(s)
Two disqualified songs:
He ain't heavy, he's my brother
Brother can you spare me a dime

1) Brother Louie (Hot Chocolate)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Brother(s)
Two disqualified songs:
He ain't heavy, he's my brother
Brother can you spare me a dime

1) Brother Louie (Hot Chocolate)
2) 7 Chinese Brothers (R.E.M.)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Brother(s)
Two disqualified songs:
He ain't heavy, he's my brother
Brother can you spare me a dime

1) Brother Louie (Hot Chocolate)
2) 7 Chinese Brothers (R.E.M.)
3) Brothers in arms (Dire Straits)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Brother(s)
Two disqualified songs:
He ain't heavy, he's my brother
Brother can you spare me a dime

1) Brother Louie (Hot Chocolate)
2) 7 Chinese Brothers (R.E.M.)
3) Brothers in arms (Dire Straits)
4) Dream Brother (Jeff Buckley)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Brother(s)
Two disqualified songs:
He ain't heavy, he's my brother
Brother can you spare me a dime

1) Brother Louie (Hot Chocolate)
2) 7 Chinese Brothers (R.E.M.)
3) Brothers in arms (Dire Straits)
4) Dream Brother (Jeff Buckley)
5) Daniel (Elton John)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Brother(s)
Two disqualified songs:
He ain't heavy, he's my brother
Brother can you spare me a dime

1) Brother Louie (Hot Chocolate)
2) 7 Chinese Brothers (R.E.M.)
3) Brothers in arms (Dire Straits)
4) Dream Brother (Jeff Buckley)
5) Daniel (Elton John)
6) Four Brothers ( The Manhattan Transfer)


----------



## Art Rock

Too difficult? Feel free to start another theme.


----------



## Rogerx

Art Rock said:


> Too difficult? Feel free to start another theme.


I think the others are waking up now


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Brother(s)
Two disqualified songs:
He ain't heavy, he's my brother
Brother can you spare me a dime

1) Brother Louie (Hot Chocolate)
2) 7 Chinese Brothers (R.E.M.)
3) Brothers in arms (Dire Straits)
4) Dream Brother (Jeff Buckley)
5) Daniel (Elton John)
6) Four Brothers ( The Manhattan Transfer)
7) What's Going On (Marvin Gaye)

"Brother, brother, brother, there's far too many of you dying"


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Brother(s)
Two disqualified songs:
He ain't heavy, he's my brother
Brother can you spare me a dime

1) Brother Louie (Hot Chocolate)
2) 7 Chinese Brothers (R.E.M.)
3) Brothers in arms (Dire Straits)
4) Dream Brother (Jeff Buckley)
5) Daniel (Elton John)
6) Four Brothers ( The Manhattan Transfer)
7) What's Going On (Marvin Gaye)
8) Brother of Mine (Yes)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Brother(s)
Two disqualified songs:
He ain't heavy, he's my brother
Brother can you spare me a dime

1) Brother Louie (Hot Chocolate)
2) 7 Chinese Brothers (R.E.M.)
3) Brothers in arms (Dire Straits)
4) Dream Brother (Jeff Buckley)
5) Daniel (Elton John)
6) Four Brothers ( The Manhattan Transfer)
7) What's Going On (Marvin Gaye)
8) Brother of Mine (Yes)
9) Hey, Big Brother ( Rare Earth)


----------



## Art Rock

I'm not sure that we can finish this without googling. I had 4 when I started, used 3 and the 4th one is the Yes song. I'm fine with a new theme.


----------



## Starving Wolf

Art Rock said:


> I'm not sure that we can finish this without googling. I had 4 when I started, used 3 and the 4th one is the Yes song. I'm fine with a new theme.


I can think of one with brother in the lyrics. But I can't post two in a row.


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Brother(s)
Two disqualified songs:
He ain't heavy, he's my brother
Brother can you spare me a dime

1) Brother Louie (Hot Chocolate)
2) 7 Chinese Brothers (R.E.M.)
3) Brothers in arms (Dire Straits)
4) Dream Brother (Jeff Buckley)
5) Daniel (Elton John)
6) Four Brothers ( The Manhattan Transfer)
7) What's Going On (Marvin Gaye)
8) Brother of Mine (Yes)
9) Hey, Big Brother ( Rare Earth)
10) Get Together (The Youngbloods)

"Smile on your brother"


----------



## Open Book

Next theme: non-rap song where there is a human voice talking at some point over the music, not just singing

1) Uncle Albert / Admiral Halsey (Paul McCartney)


----------



## pianozach

Next theme: non-rap song where there is a human voice talking at some point over the music, not just singing

1) Uncle Albert / Admiral Halsey (Paul McCartney)
2) Sandy (John Travolta)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Next theme: non-rap song where there is a human voice talking at some point over the music, not just singing

1) Uncle Albert / Admiral Halsey (Paul McCartney)
2) Sandy (John Travolta)
3) Paradise By The Dashboard Lights (Meatloaf)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Next theme: non-rap song where there is a human voice talking at some point over the music, not just singing

1) Uncle Albert / Admiral Halsey (Paul McCartney)
2) Sandy (John Travolta)
3) Paradise By The Dashboard Lights (Meatloaf)
4) When the Walls Came Tumbling Down (Def Leppard)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Next theme: non-rap song where there is a human voice talking at some point over the music, not just singing

1) Uncle Albert / Admiral Halsey (Paul McCartney)
2) Sandy (John Travolta)
3) Paradise By The Dashboard Lights (Meatloaf)
4) When the Walls Came Tumbling Down (Def Leppard)
5) Great Gig In The Sky (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Open Book

Next theme: non-rap song where there is a human voice talking at some point over the music, not just singing

1) Uncle Albert / Admiral Halsey (Paul McCartney)
2) Sandy (John Travolta)
3) Paradise By The Dashboard Lights (Meatloaf)
4) When the Walls Came Tumbling Down (Def Leppard)
5) Great Gig In The Sky (Pink Floyd)
6) Willesden Green (The Kinks)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Next theme: non-rap song where there is a human voice talking at some point over the music, not just singing

1) Uncle Albert / Admiral Halsey (Paul McCartney)
2) Sandy (John Travolta)
3) Paradise By The Dashboard Lights (Meatloaf)
4) When the Walls Came Tumbling Down (Def Leppard)
5) Great Gig In The Sky (Pink Floyd)
6) Willesden Green (The Kinks)
7) Land Of Make Believe (Bucks Fizz)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Next theme: non-rap song where there is a human voice talking at some point over the music, not just singing

1) Uncle Albert / Admiral Halsey (Paul McCartney)
2) Sandy (John Travolta)
3) Paradise By The Dashboard Lights (Meatloaf)
4) When the Walls Came Tumbling Down (Def Leppard)
5) Great Gig In The Sky (Pink Floyd)
6) Willesden Green (The Kinks)
7) Land Of Make Believe (Bucks Fizz)
8) Do What You Like (Blind Faith)


----------



## Josquin13

Next theme: non-rap song where there is a human voice talking at some point over the music, not just singing

1) Uncle Albert / Admiral Halsey (Paul McCartney)
2) Sandy (John Travolta)
3) Paradise By The Dashboard Lights (Meatloaf)
4) When the Walls Came Tumbling Down (Def Leppard)
5) Great Gig In The Sky (Pink Floyd)
6) Willesden Green (The Kinks)
7) Land Of Make Believe (Bucks Fizz)
8) Do What You Like (Blind Faith)
9) She Blinded Me With Science (Thomas Dolby)


----------



## Rogerx

Don't wait for me guys, I have to use google so I pass.


----------



## Starving Wolf

Next theme: non-rap song where there is a human voice talking at some point over the music, not just singing

1) Uncle Albert / Admiral Halsey (Paul McCartney)
2) Sandy (John Travolta)
3) Paradise By The Dashboard Lights (Meatloaf)
4) When the Walls Came Tumbling Down (Def Leppard)
5) Great Gig In The Sky (Pink Floyd)
6) Willesden Green (The Kinks)
7) Land Of Make Believe (Bucks Fizz)
8) Do What You Like (Blind Faith)
9) She Blinded Me With Science (Thomas Dolby)
10) Sideshow (Stylistics)

Anyone can start the next theme.


----------



## Rogerx

Next theme: songs about Borrow/ borrowing preferably in title

1) Beg, Steal Or Borrow (The New Seekers)


----------



## ldiat

1) Beg, Steal Or Borrow (The New Seekers)
2)Ain't too proud to beg,(Temptations)


----------



## Art Rock

Is "begging" allowed? Is "lending" allowed?


----------



## Rogerx

Art Rock said:


> Is "begging" allowed? Is "lending" allowed?


I think ldiat is a bit overenthusiastic 
But he is not like you know who.


----------



## Art Rock

Agreed. But I would think begging is too different from borrowing to qualify.


----------



## Rogerx

Art Rock said:


> Agreed. But I would think begging is too different from borrowing to qualify.


Just make a new number 2 .


----------



## Art Rock

Um, yeah, can't think of one right now.


----------



## maestro267

EDIT: Dammit...you can't delete posts here, can you?

Yeah, we've reached an impasse. We need a better theme.


----------



## Rogerx

Theme withdrawn, anyone can start a new one.


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: US states (song title must contain the name of a state) - the sequel

Disqualified songs:

_1.) Arizona (The Buffoons)
2.) Mississippi ( Pussycat.)
3.) California Dreaming (Mommas and the Papas)
4.) Sweet home Alabama (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
5.) Alabama (Neil Young)
6.) A Quick Death in Texas ( Clutch)
7.) 4 Dead in Ohio (Neil Young)
8.) New York New York (Frank Sinatra)
9.) Iowa (Slipknot)
10.) California Girls (Beach Boys)_


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: US states (song title must contain the name of a state) - the sequel

Disqualified songs in post 6790.

1) It never rains in Southern California (Albert Hammond)


----------



## Room2201974

Theme: US states (song title must contain the name of a state) - the sequel

Disqualified songs in post 6790.

1) It never rains in Southern California (Albert Hammond)
2) Say Yes! to M!ch!gan!" (Sufjam Stevens)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: US states (song title must contain the name of a state) - the sequel

Disqualified songs in post 6790.

1) It never rains in Southern California (Albert Hammond)
2) Say Yes! to M!ch!gan!" (Sufjam Stevens)
3) Arkansas (Bruce Springsteen)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: US states (song title must contain the name of a state) - the sequel

Disqualified songs in post 6790.

1) It never rains in Southern California (Albert Hammond)
2) Say Yes! to M!ch!gan!" (Sufjam Stevens)
3) Arkansas (Bruce Springsteen)
4) Blue Hawaii (Elvis Presley)


----------



## Room2201974

Theme: US states (song title must contain the name of a state) - the sequel

Disqualified songs in post 6790.

1) It never rains in Southern California (Albert Hammond)
2) Say Yes! to M!ch!gan!" (Sufjam Stevens)
3) Arkansas (Bruce Springsteen)
4) Blue Hawaii (Elvis Presley)
5) Colorado (Manassas)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: US states (song title must contain the name of a state) - the sequel

Disqualified songs in post 6790.

1) It never rains in Southern California (Albert Hammond)
2) Say Yes! to M!ch!gan!" (Sufjam Stevens)
3) Arkansas (Bruce Springsteen)
4) Blue Hawaii (Elvis Presley)
5) Colorado (Manassas)
6) Delaware(Perry Como)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: US states (song title must contain the name of a state) - the sequel

Disqualified songs in post 6790.

1) It never rains in Southern California (Albert Hammond)
2) Say Yes! to M!ch!gan!" (Sufjan Stevens)
3) Arkansas (Bruce Springsteen)
4) Blue Hawaii (Elvis Presley)
5) Colorado (Manassas)
6) Delaware (Perry Como)
7) Going back to Indiana (Jackson 5)


----------



## gregorx

Theme: US states (song title must contain the name of a state) - the sequel

Disqualified songs in post 6790.

1) It never rains in Southern California (Albert Hammond)
2) Say Yes! to M!ch!gan!" (Sufjan Stevens)
3) Arkansas (Bruce Springsteen)
4) Blue Hawaii (Elvis Presley)
5) Colorado (Manassas)
6) Delaware (Perry Como)
7) Going back to Indiana (Jackson 5) 
8) Midnight Train to Georgia (Gladys Knight and the Pips)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: US states (song title must contain the name of a state) - the sequel

Disqualified songs in post 6790.

1) It never rains in Southern California (Albert Hammond)
2) Say Yes! to M!ch!gan!" (Sufjan Stevens)
3) Arkansas (Bruce Springsteen)
4) Blue Hawaii (Elvis Presley)
5) Colorado (Manassas)
6) Delaware (Perry Como)
7) Going back to Indiana (Jackson 5)
8) Midnight Train to Georgia (Gladys Knight and the Pips)
9) Colorado Girl (Townes van Zandt)


----------



## Art Rock

All fine again...........


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: US states (song title must contain the name of a state) - the sequel

Disqualified songs in post 6790.

1) It never rains in Southern California (Albert Hammond)
2) Say Yes! to M!ch!gan!" (Sufjan Stevens)
3) Arkansas (Bruce Springsteen)
4) Blue Hawaii (Elvis Presley)
5) Colorado (Manassas)
6) Delaware (Perry Como)
7) Going back to Indiana (Jackson 5)
8) Midnight Train to Georgia (Gladys Knight and the Pips)
9) Colorado Girl (Townes van Zandt)
10) New York Minute (Don Henley)

Anyone can start the next theme.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme : songs about disasters


1) Red skies over paradise (Fischer Z)
2) Crown of Creation (Jefferson Airplane)
3) Christmas at Ground Zero ("Weird Al" Yankovic)
4) Bert The Turtle (Dick Baker)
5) Breathing (Kate Bush)
6) Nuclear Alchemy (Watain)
7) Nuclear War (Sun Ra / Yo La Tengo)
8) Radioactivity (Kraftwerk)
9) Wooden Ships (Crosby, Kantner, Stills) most likely also inspired in part by Wyndham's Chrysalids.
10) Eve of Destruction (Barry McGuire)


----------



## Rogerx

*New theme : songs about disasters* posts from 6802 are excluded

1)Hurricane ( Bob Dylan)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme : songs about disasters posts from 6802 are excluded

1) Hurricane ( Bob Dylan)
2) Here comes the flood (Peter Gabriel)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme : songs about disasters posts from 6802 are excluded

1) Hurricane ( Bob Dylan)
2) Here comes the flood (Peter Gabriel)
3) Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald (Gordon Lightfoot)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme : songs about disasters posts from 6802 are excluded

1) Hurricane ( Bob Dylan)
2) Here comes the flood (Peter Gabriel)
3) Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald (Gordon Lightfoot)
4) High Water Everywhere (Charlie Patton)

Hurricane by Dylan is not about a disaster.


----------



## Art Rock

Agree, but we allow creativity in that sense. The boxer by Simon and Garfunkel is not a dog, but is a great answer for a theme about dogs in the title.

EDIT: alternatively, locking up an innocent man (Hurricane) is a disaster by itself.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme : songs about disasters posts from 6802 are excluded

1) Hurricane ( Bob Dylan)
2) Here comes the flood (Peter Gabriel)
3) Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald (Gordon Lightfoot)
4) High Water Everywhere (Charlie Patton)
5) Airdisaster (Albert Hammond)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme : songs about disasters posts from 6802 are excluded

1) Hurricane ( Bob Dylan)
2) Here comes the flood (Peter Gabriel)
3) Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald (Gordon Lightfoot)
4) High Water Everywhere (Charlie Patton)
5) Airdisaster (Albert Hammond)
6) Avalanche (Nick Jonas)


----------



## Room2201974

Art Rock said:


> Agree, but we allow creativity in that sense. The boxer by Simon and Garfunkel is not a dog, but is a great answer for a theme about dogs in the title.


Holy cow!!!!! I didn't know we had that kind of leeway. (*opens Pandora's box*)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme : songs about disasters posts from 6802 are excluded

1) Hurricane ( Bob Dylan)
2) Here comes the flood (Peter Gabriel)
3) Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald (Gordon Lightfoot)
4) High Water Everywhere (Charlie Patton)
5) Airdisaster (Albert Hammond)
6) Avalanche (Nick Jonas)
7) New York mining disaster 1941 (Bee Gees)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme : songs about disasters posts from 6802 are excluded

1) Hurricane ( Bob Dylan)
2) Here comes the flood (Peter Gabriel)
3) Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald (Gordon Lightfoot)
4) High Water Everywhere (Charlie Patton)
5) Airdisaster (Albert Hammond)
6) Avalanche (Nick Jonas)
7) New York mining disaster 1941 (Bee Gees)
8) When The Levee Breaks (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## pianozach

New theme : songs about disasters posts from 6802 are excluded

1) Hurricane ( Bob Dylan)
2) Here comes the flood (Peter Gabriel)
3) Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald (Gordon Lightfoot)
4) High Water Everywhere (Charlie Patton)
5) Airdisaster (Albert Hammond)
6) Avalanche (Nick Jonas)
7) New York mining disaster 1941 (Bee Gees)
8) When The Levee Breaks (Led Zeppelin)
9) After the Flood (Janet Robin)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme : songs about disasters posts from 6802 are excluded

1) Hurricane ( Bob Dylan)
2) Here comes the flood (Peter Gabriel)
3) Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald (Gordon Lightfoot)
4) High Water Everywhere (Charlie Patton)
5) Airdisaster (Albert Hammond)
6) Avalanche (Nick Jonas)
7) New York mining disaster 1941 (Bee Gees)
8) When The Levee Breaks (Led Zeppelin)
9) After the Flood (Janet Robin)
10) Flying (Living Colour)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Does #10 satisfy the theme? Isn't it about choosing to jump out of a window?


----------



## pianozach

Starving Wolf said:


> Does #10 satisfy the theme? Isn't it about choosing to jump out of a window?


Well . . . jumping out of a window to commit suicide is a _personal_ disaster . . .

Precedent in the thread dictates giving the Theme originator (in this case *Rogerx*) the opportunity to be the referee in disputed songs. Unless it's nose-being-rubbed-in-it obvious.


----------



## SanAntone

Rogerx said:


> *New theme : songs about disasters* posts from 6802 are excluded
> 
> 1)Hurricane ( Bob Dylan)


This song is not about a disaster but about a boxer, Rubin "Hurricane" Carter, and his unjust imprisonment.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

#10 is about 9/11, but maybe not so obvious.


----------



## Starving Wolf

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> #10 is about 9/11, but maybe not so obvious.


It wasn't to me. Thanks for clarifying. I withdraw my question.

Do you have a new theme in mind?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

It's really getting hard to come up with new themes...

How about...
a state of mind

1.) Cursed to Crawl (Napalm Death) wow!


----------



## SanAntone

How about...
a state of mind

1.) Cursed to Crawl (Napalm Death) wow! 
2) Ramblin' on My Mind (Robert Johnson)


----------



## Starving Wolf

How about...
a state of mind

1.) Cursed to Crawl (Napalm Death) wow! 
2) Ramblin' on My Mind (Robert Johnson)
3) New York State Of Mind ( Billy Joel)


----------



## Rogerx

How about...
a state of mind

1.) Cursed to Crawl (Napalm Death) wow!
2) Ramblin' on My Mind (Robert Johnson)
3) New York State Of Mind ( Billy Joel)
4) Confusion (New Order)


----------



## Starving Wolf

How about...
a state of mind

1.) Cursed to Crawl (Napalm Death) wow!
2) Ramblin' on My Mind (Robert Johnson)
3) New York State Of Mind ( Billy Joel)
4) Confusion (New Order)
5) Anticipation (Carly Simon)


----------



## Rogerx

How about...
a state of mind

1.) Cursed to Crawl (Napalm Death) wow!
2) Ramblin' on My Mind (Robert Johnson)
3) New York State Of Mind ( Billy Joel)
4) Confusion (New Order)
5) Anticipation (Carly Simon)
6)Like Suicide ( Soundgarden)


----------



## Art Rock

How about...
a state of mind

1.) Cursed to Crawl (Napalm Death) wow!
2) Ramblin' on My Mind (Robert Johnson)
3) New York State Of Mind ( Billy Joel)
4) Confusion (New Order)
5) Anticipation (Carly Simon)
6) Like Suicide (Soundgarden)
7) Crazy (Mud)


----------



## pianozach

How about...
a state of mind

1.) Cursed to Crawl (Napalm Death) wow!
2) Ramblin' on My Mind (Robert Johnson)
3) New York State Of Mind (Billy Joel)
4) Confusion (New Order)
5) Anticipation (Carly Simon)
6) Like Suicide ( Soundgarden)
7) Crazy (Mud)
8) Brave (Sara Bareilles)


----------



## Art Rock

SanAntone said:


> This song is not about a disaster but about a boxer, Rubin "Hurricane" Carter, and his unjust imprisonment.


See post 6807.............


----------



## Room2201974

How about...
a state of mind

1.) Cursed to Crawl (Napalm Death) wow!
2) Ramblin' on My Mind (Robert Johnson)
3) New York State Of Mind (Billy Joel)
4) Confusion (New Order)
5) Anticipation (Carly Simon)
6) Like Suicide ( Soundgarden)
7) Crazy (Mud)
8) Brave (Sara Bareilles)
9) Help! (The Beatles)


----------



## Art Rock

How about...
a state of mind

1.) Cursed to Crawl (Napalm Death) wow!
2) Ramblin' on My Mind (Robert Johnson)
3) New York State Of Mind (Billy Joel)
4) Confusion (New Order)
5) Anticipation (Carly Simon)
6) Like Suicide ( Soundgarden)
7) Crazy (Mud)
8) Brave (Sara Bareilles)
9) Help! (The Beatles)
10) Cup of coffee (Garbage)

One of the most striking break-up songs.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: A tale of two cities

Title or lyrics mention at least two cities (if lyrics, please quote relevant part)

1) From New York to L.A. (Patsy Gallant)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: A tale of two cities

Title or lyrics mention at least two cities (if lyrics, please quote relevant part)

1) From New York to L.A. (Patsy Gallant)
2) The Ballad of John and Yoko ( Lennon and Ono) Drove from Paris to the Amsterdam Hilton


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: A tale of two cities

Title or lyrics mention at least two cities (if lyrics, please quote relevant part)

1) From New York to L.A. (Patsy Gallant)
2) The Ballad of John and Yoko ( Lennon and Ono)
3) Mr. Raffles (Cockney Rebel)

_Remember the time, what a time, we had down in *Barcelona *after you'd been slaying babies
There, for a time, I was fooled by your disguises, but I never thought of smashing rules
You wore the yellow bandana and gave out Heavenly Manna
Then in *Amsterdam *you were perfect fun
You never let on you had a gun and then you shot that Spanish Dancer

_

Video link here.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: A tale of two cities

Title or lyrics mention at least two cities (if lyrics, please quote relevant part)

1) From New York to L.A. (Patsy Gallant)
2) The Ballad of John and Yoko ( Lennon and Ono)
3) Mr. Raffles (Cockney Rebel)
4) Wanted Man ( Bob Dylan) Wanted man in California, wanted man in Buffalo etc.


----------



## Art Rock

Just a small correction to the board:

New theme: A tale of two cities

Title or lyrics mention at least two cities (if lyrics, please quote relevant part)

1) From New York to L.A. (Patsy Gallant)
2) The Ballad of John and Yoko (Beatles)
3) Mr. Raffles (Cockney Rebel)
4) Wanted Man ( Bob Dylan)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: A tale of two cities

Title or lyrics mention at least two cities (if lyrics, please quote relevant part)

1) From New York to L.A. (Patsy Gallant)
2) The Ballad of John and Yoko (Beatles)
3) Mr. Raffles (Cockney Rebel)
4) Wanted Man ( Bob Dylan)
5) Boulder to Birmingham (Emmylou Harris)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: A tale of two cities

Title or lyrics mention at least two cities (if lyrics, please quote relevant part)

1) From New York to L.A. (Patsy Gallant)
2) The Ballad of John and Yoko (Beatles)
3) Mr. Raffles (Cockney Rebel)
4) Wanted Man ( Bob Dylan)
5) Boulder to Birmingham (Emmylou Harris)
6) Luton to Lisbon (Fischer Z)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: A tale of two cities

Title or lyrics mention at least two cities (if lyrics, please quote relevant part)

1) From New York to L.A. (Patsy Gallant)
2) The Ballad of John and Yoko (Beatles)
3) Mr. Raffles (Cockney Rebel)
4) Wanted Man ( Bob Dylan)
5) Boulder to Birmingham (Emmylou Harris)
6) Luton to Lisbon (Fischer Z)
7) "Dancin' in the Street" ( Martha & the Vandellas,)("They're dancin' in Chicago, down in New Orleans, in New York City.


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: A tale of two cities

Title or lyrics mention at least two cities (if lyrics, please quote relevant part)

1) From New York to L.A. (Patsy Gallant)
2) The Ballad of John and Yoko (Beatles)
3) Mr. Raffles (Cockney Rebel)
4) Wanted Man ( Bob Dylan)
5) Boulder to Birmingham (Emmylou Harris)
6) Luton to Lisbon (Fischer Z)
7) "Dancin' in the Street" ( Martha & the Vandellas,)
8) By the Time I Get to Phoenix (Glen Campbell)



> By the time I get to Phoenix
> She'll be rising
> She'll find the note I left hanging on her door
> She'll laugh, when she reads the part that says I'm leaving
> Cause I've left that girl, so many times before
> 
> By the time I make Albuquerque
> She'll be working


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: A tale of two cities

Title or lyrics mention at least two cities (if lyrics, please quote relevant part)

1) From New York to L.A. (Patsy Gallant)
2) The Ballad of John and Yoko (Beatles)
3) Mr. Raffles (Cockney Rebel)
4) Wanted Man ( Bob Dylan)
5) Boulder to Birmingham (Emmylou Harris)
6) Luton to Lisbon (Fischer Z)
7) "Dancin' in the Street" ( Martha & the Vandellas,)
8) By the Time I Get to Phoenix (Glen Campbell)
9) Albuquerque (Neil Young)

Well they say that Santa Fe
Is less than 90 miles away
And I've got time
To roll a number
And rent a car
Oh Albuquerque!


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> I think ldiat is a bit overenthusiastic
> But he is not like you know who.


i resemble that remark!!


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: A tale of two cities

Title or lyrics mention at least two cities (if lyrics, please quote relevant part)

1) From New York to L.A. (Patsy Gallant)
2) The Ballad of John and Yoko (Beatles)
3) Mr. Raffles (Cockney Rebel)
4) Wanted Man ( Bob Dylan)
5) Boulder to Birmingham (Emmylou Harris)
6) Luton to Lisbon (Fischer Z)
7) "Dancin' in the Street" ( Martha & the Vandellas,)
8) By the Time I Get to Phoenix (Glen Campbell)
9) Albuquerque (Neil Young)
10) Back in the USSR (Beatles)

Miami Beach, Moscow


----------



## Starving Wolf

Anyone can start the next theme.


----------



## Rogerx

Ne theme: songs about people who are deceptive, dangerous or evil.

1) Dangerous ( James Blunt)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs about people who are deceptive, dangerous or evil.

1) Dangerous ( James Blunt)
2) Liar (3 Dog Night)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs about people who are deceptive, dangerous or evil.

1) Dangerous ( James Blunt)
2) Liar (3 Dog Night)
3) Evil Hearted You (The Yardbirds)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs about people who are deceptive, dangerous or evil.

1) Dangerous ( James Blunt)
2) Liar (3 Dog Night)
3) Evil Hearted You (The Yardbirds)
4) Evil Woman (ELO)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs about people who are deceptive, dangerous or evil.

1) Dangerous ( James Blunt)
2) Liar (3 Dog Night)
3) Evil Hearted You (The Yardbirds)
4) Evil Woman (ELO)
5) Russian spy and I (Hunters)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs about people who are deceptive, dangerous or evil.

1) Dangerous ( James Blunt)
2) Liar (3 Dog Night)
3) Evil Hearted You (The Yardbirds)
4) Evil Woman (ELO)
5) Russian spy and I (Hunters)
6) Lucretia Mac Evil ( Blood, Sweat & Tears)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: songs about people who are deceptive, dangerous or evil.

1) Dangerous (James Blunt)
2) Liar (3 Dog Night)
3) Evil Hearted You (The Yardbirds)
4) Evil Woman (ELO)
5) Russian spy and I (Hunters)
6) Lucretia Mac Evil (Blood, Sweat & Tears)
7) Death On Two Legs (Queen)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs about people who are deceptive, dangerous or evil.

1) Dangerous (James Blunt)
2) Liar (3 Dog Night)
3) Evil Hearted You (The Yardbirds)
4) Evil Woman (ELO)
5) Russian spy and I (Hunters)
6) Lucretia Mac Evil (Blood, Sweat & Tears)
7) Death On Two Legs (Queen)
8) Lucifera (Lemming)


----------



## gregorx

New theme: songs about people who are deceptive, dangerous or evil.

1) Dangerous (James Blunt)
2) Liar (3 Dog Night)
3) Evil Hearted You (The Yardbirds)
4) Evil Woman (ELO)
5) Russian spy and I (Hunters)
6) Lucretia Mac Evil (Blood, Sweat & Tears)
7) Death On Two Legs (Queen)
8) Lucifera (Lemming) 
9) American Woman (Guess Who)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs about people who are deceptive, dangerous or evil.

1) Dangerous (James Blunt)
2) Liar (3 Dog Night)
3) Evil Hearted You (The Yardbirds)
4) Evil Woman (ELO)
5) Russian spy and I (Hunters)
6) Lucretia Mac Evil (Blood, Sweat & Tears)
7) Death On Two Legs (Queen)
8) Lucifera (Lemming)
9) American Woman (Guess Who) 
10) Black Magic Woman (Santana)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme : Songs with furniture preferably in the title.

1) Empty Chairs ( Don McLean)
2) Knights Of The Round Table (Monty Python)
3) S-s-s-s-single bed (Fox)
4) Sofa No. 1 (Zappa)
5) Chest Fever (Three Dog Night)
6) Beds Are Burning (Midnight Oil)
7) Lengthwise (Phish) (bed)
8) The Ballad Of John And Yoko (Beatles) (bed)
9) Sofa No. 2 (Zappa)
10) The Couch (Alanis Morissette)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme Furniture, above are done before. Post 6854 are not allowed

1) Spent the Day in Bed ( Morrissey)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme Furniture, above are done before. Post 6854 are not allowed

1) Spent the Day in Bed ( Morrissey) 
2) Empty Bed Blues (Bessie Smith)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme Furniture, above are done before. Post 6854 are not allowed

1) Spent the Day in Bed ( Morrissey) 
2) Empty Bed Blues (Bessie Smith)
3) Lullaby (The Cure)

He's in bed...


----------



## Rogerx

New theme Furniture, above are done before. Post 6854 are not allowed

1) Spent the Day in Bed ( Morrissey)
2) Empty Bed Blues (Bessie Smith)
3) Lullaby (The Cure)
4)Two Beds And A Coffee Machine ( Savage Garden)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme Furniture, above are done before. Post 6854 are not allowed

1) Spent the Day in Bed ( Morrissey)
2) Empty Bed Blues (Bessie Smith)
3) Lullaby (The Cure)
4)Two Beds And A Coffee Machine ( Savage Garden)
5) Reds in my bed (10CC)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme Furniture, above are done before. Post 6854 are not allowed

1) Spent the Day in Bed ( Morrissey)
2) Empty Bed Blues (Bessie Smith)
3) Lullaby (The Cure)
4)Two Beds And A Coffee Machine ( Savage Garden)
5) Reds in my bed (10CC)
6) In A Hell Bed (Amos and Sara)


----------



## Sad Al

I could post but am I forever banned?


----------



## Art Rock

Given your antics, yes. I made the mistake before to let someone I banned from the game back in, and that's one experience too many.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme Furniture, above are done before. Post 6854 are not allowed

1) Spent the Day in Bed ( Morrissey)
2) Empty Bed Blues (Bessie Smith)
3) Lullaby (The Cure)
4)Two Beds And A Coffee Machine ( Savage Garden)
5) Reds in my bed (10CC)
6) In A Hell Bed (Amos and Sara)
7) Stool pigeon (Kid Creole and the Coconuts)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme Furniture, above are done before. Post 6854 are not allowed

1) Spent the Day in Bed ( Morrissey)
2) Empty Bed Blues (Bessie Smith)
3) Lullaby (The Cure)
4)Two Beds And A Coffee Machine ( Savage Garden)
5) Reds in my bed (10CC)
6) In A Hell Bed (Amos and Sara)
7) Stool pigeon (Kid Creole and the Coconuts)
8) Black Coffee In Bed (Squeeze)


----------



## pianozach

New theme Furniture, above are done before. Post 6854 are not allowed

1) Spent the Day in Bed ( Morrissey)
2) Empty Bed Blues (Bessie Smith)
3) Lullaby (The Cure)
4)Two Beds And A Coffee Machine ( Savage Garden)
5) Reds in my bed (10CC)
6) In A Hell Bed (Amos and Sara)
7) Stool pigeon (Kid Creole and the Coconuts)
8) Black Coffee In Bed (Squeeze)
9) Sleeping in the Middle of the Bed Again (Chicago)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme Furniture, above are done before. Post 6854 are not allowed

1) Spent the Day in Bed ( Morrissey)
2) Empty Bed Blues (Bessie Smith)
3) Lullaby (The Cure)
4)Two Beds And A Coffee Machine ( Savage Garden)
5) Reds in my bed (10CC)
6) In A Hell Bed (Amos and Sara)
7) Stool pigeon (Kid Creole and the Coconuts)
8) Black Coffee In Bed (Squeeze)
9) Sleeping in the Middle of the Bed Again (Chicago)
10) I know what I like [in your wardrobe] (Genesis)


----------



## Art Rock

Next theme: Photography, title or lyrics.

Disqualified from an earlier theme:

New theme: Photography

_1. Centerfold (J. Geils Band)
2. Kodachrome (Paul Simon)
3) Pictures of Matchstick Men (Status Quo)
4) Let Me Take Your Photo (Speedies)
5) Photograph (Ringo Starr)
6) Photographer (The Pretty Things)
7) Pictures Of Lily (The Who)
8) Photograph (Def Leppard)
9) Freeze Frame (J Geils Band)
10) Wishing [If I Had A Photograph Of You] (A Flock Of Seagulls)_


----------



## Art Rock

Theme = Photography, title or lyrics.
Disqualified songs in post 6867.

1) Gentlemen take Polaroids (Japan)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme = Photography, title or lyrics.
Disqualified songs in post 6867.

1) Gentlemen take Polaroids (Japan)
2) Picture in a Frame (Tom Waits)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme = Photography, title or lyrics.
Disqualified songs in post 6867.

1) Gentlemen take Polaroids (Japan)
2) Picture in a Frame (Tom Waits)
3) Picture (Kid Rock)


----------



## Room2201974

Theme = Photography, title or lyrics.
Disqualified songs in post 6867.

1) Gentlemen take Polaroids (Japan)
2) Picture in a Frame (Tom Waits)
3) Picture (Kid Rock)
4) People Take Pictures Of Each Other (The Kinks)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme = Photography, title or lyrics.
Disqualified songs in post 6867.

1) Gentlemen take Polaroids (Japan)
2) Picture in a Frame (Tom Waits)
3) Picture (Kid Rock)
4) People Take Pictures Of Each Other (The Kinks) 
5) My Favorite Picture of You (Guy Clark)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme = Photography, title or lyrics.
Disqualified songs in post 6867.

1) Gentlemen take Polaroids (Japan)
2) Picture in a Frame (Tom Waits)
3) Picture (Kid Rock)
4) People Take Pictures Of Each Other (The Kinks)
5) My Favorite Picture of You (Guy Clark)
6) Turning Japanese (Vapors)

_I've got your picture
Of me and you
You wrote "I love you"
I wrote "me too"
I sit there staring and there's nothing else to do
_


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme = Photography, title or lyrics.
Disqualified songs in post 6867.

1) Gentlemen take Polaroids (Japan)
2) Picture in a Frame (Tom Waits)
3) Picture (Kid Rock)
4) People Take Pictures Of Each Other (The Kinks)
5) My Favorite Picture of You (Guy Clark)
6) Turning Japanese (Vapors)
7) A Day In The Life (Beatles)

"I saw the photograph"


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Theme = Photography, title or lyrics.
Disqualified songs in post 6867.

1) Gentlemen take Polaroids (Japan)
2) Picture in a Frame (Tom Waits)
3) Picture (Kid Rock)
4) People Take Pictures Of Each Other (The Kinks)
5) My Favorite Picture of You (Guy Clark)
6) Turning Japanese (Vapors)
7) A Day In The Life (Beatles)
8) Picture Book (The Kinks)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme = Photography, title or lyrics.
Disqualified songs in post 6867.

1) Gentlemen take Polaroids (Japan)
2) Picture in a Frame (Tom Waits)
3) Picture (Kid Rock)
4) People Take Pictures Of Each Other (The Kinks)
5) My Favorite Picture of You (Guy Clark)
6) Turning Japanese (Vapors)
7) A Day In The Life (Beatles)
8) Picture Book (The Kinks)
9) Into The Lens (Yes)

"I am a camera"


----------



## Rogerx

Theme = Photography, title or lyrics.
Disqualified songs in post 6867.

1) Gentlemen take Polaroids (Japan)
2) Picture in a Frame (Tom Waits)
3) Picture (Kid Rock)
4) People Take Pictures Of Each Other (The Kinks)
5) My Favorite Picture of You (Guy Clark)
6) Turning Japanese (Vapors)
7) A Day In The Life (Beatles)
8) Picture Book (The Kinks)
9) Into The Lens (Yes)
10) Library Pictures (Arctic Monkeys)


----------



## Starving Wolf

................


----------



## Rogerx

New theme, songs not so nice towards men. ( if it is too difficult, start a new one)

1)Why Don't You Do Right? (Peggy Lee)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme, songs not so nice towards men. ( if it is too difficult, start a new one)

1) Why Don't You Do Right? (Peggy Lee)
2) Fairytale of New York (Pogues feat. Kirsty MacColl)

Kirsty singing:

_You're a bum
You're a punk
You're an old **** on junk
Lying there almost dead on a drip in that bed
You scumbag, you maggot
You cheap lousy ******
Happy Christmas your ****
I pray God it's our last_


----------



## Rogerx

New theme, songs not so nice towards men. ( if it is too difficult, start a new one)

1) Why Don't You Do Right? (Peggy Lee)
2) Fairytale of New York (Pogues feat. Kirsty MacColl)
3) Little Miss Dangerous ( Ted Nugent)


----------



## Art Rock

Let's see whether the other players who will probably join within a few hours have thoughts about this.


----------



## Rogerx

They have a lay in probably :lol:


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme, songs not so nice towards men. ( if it is too difficult, start a new one)

1) Why Don't You Do Right? (Peggy Lee)
2) Fairytale of New York (Pogues feat. Kirsty MacColl)
3) Little Miss Dangerous ( Ted Nugent)
4) No Scrubs (TLC)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Rogerx said:


> They have a lay in probably :lol:


I'm Vain enough to think I know the lay in. Perhaps I oughta know better. I have a few other songs in mind, so I'll leave it out there for someone else, for now.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme, songs not so nice towards men. ( if it is too difficult, start a new one)

1) Why Don't You Do Right? (Peggy Lee)
2) Fairytale of New York (Pogues feat. Kirsty MacColl)
3) Little Miss Dangerous ( Ted Nugent)
4) No Scrubs (TLC)
5) You're so vain (Carly Simon)


----------



## Open Book

New theme, songs not so nice towards men. ( if it is too difficult, start a new one)

1) Why Don't You Do Right? (Peggy Lee)
2) Fairytale of New York (Pogues feat. Kirsty MacColl)
3) Little Miss Dangerous ( Ted Nugent)
4) No Scrubs (TLC)
5) You're so vain (Carly Simon)
6) You Oughta Know (Alanis Morissette)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Two lay ins, 4 points for our team. Woo hoo!


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme, songs not so nice towards men. ( if it is too difficult, start a new one)

1) Why Don't You Do Right? (Peggy Lee)
2) Fairytale of New York (Pogues feat. Kirsty MacColl)
3) Little Miss Dangerous ( Ted Nugent)
4) No Scrubs (TLC)
5) You're so vain (Carly Simon)
6) You Oughta Know (Alanis Morissette)
7) Did I Shave My Legs For This? (Deana Carter)


----------



## Art Rock

................................................


----------



## Open Book

New theme, songs not so nice towards men. ( if it is too difficult, start a new one)

1) Why Don't You Do Right? (Peggy Lee)
2) Fairytale of New York (Pogues feat. Kirsty MacColl)
3) Little Miss Dangerous ( Ted Nugent)
4) No Scrubs (TLC)
5) You're so vain (Carly Simon)
6) You Oughta Know (Alanis Morissette)
7) Did I Shave My Legs For This? (Deana Carter)
8) Private Life (The Pretenders)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme, songs not so nice towards men. ( if it is too difficult, start a new one)

1) Why Don't You Do Right? (Peggy Lee)
2) Fairytale of New York (Pogues feat. Kirsty MacColl)
3) Little Miss Dangerous ( Ted Nugent)
4) No Scrubs (TLC)
5) You're so vain (Carly Simon)
6) You Oughta Know (Alanis Morissette)
7) Did I Shave My Legs For This? (Deana Carter)
8) Private Life (The Pretenders)
9) Where Have All The Cowboys Gone (Paula Cole)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme, songs not so nice towards men. ( if it is too difficult, start a new one)

1) Why Don't You Do Right? (Peggy Lee)
2) Fairytale of New York (Pogues feat. Kirsty MacColl)
3) Little Miss Dangerous ( Ted Nugent)
4) No Scrubs (TLC)
5) You're so vain (Carly Simon)
6) You Oughta Know (Alanis Morissette)
7) Did I Shave My Legs For This? (Deana Carter)
8) Private Life (The Pretenders)
9) Where Have All The Cowboys Gone (Paula Cole)
10) Dirty ol' man (Three Degrees)


Anybody can start a new subject (remember the search in thread function!)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I did a search and...Lets go for absurdity!

1) Mr. Green Genes (Frank Zappa)


----------



## Room2201974

I did a search and...Lets go for absurdity!

1) Mr. Green Genes (Frank Zappa)
2) Italian Plastic (Crowded House)


----------



## Starving Wolf

I did a search and...Lets go for absurdity!

1) Mr. Green Genes (Frank Zappa)
2) Italian Plastic (Crowded House)
3) Hat Shaped Hat (Ani Difranco)


----------



## Art Rock

I did a search and...Lets go for absurdity!

1) Mr. Green Genes (Frank Zappa)
2) Italian Plastic (Crowded House)
3) Hat Shaped Hat (Ani Difranco)
4) Fake plastic trees (Radiohead)


----------



## Starving Wolf

I did a search and...Lets go for absurdity!

1) Mr. Green Genes (Frank Zappa)
2) Italian Plastic (Crowded House)
3) Hat Shaped Hat (Ani Difranco)
4) Fake plastic trees (Radiohead)
5) Reba (Phish)


----------



## Open Book

I did a search and...Lets go for absurdity!

1) Mr. Green Genes (Frank Zappa)
2) Italian Plastic (Crowded House)
3) Hat Shaped Hat (Ani Difranco)
4) Fake plastic trees (Radiohead)
5) Reba (Phish)
6) I Am the Walrus (The Beatles)


----------



## Starving Wolf

I did a search and...Lets go for absurdity!

1) Mr. Green Genes (Frank Zappa)
2) Italian Plastic (Crowded House)
3) Hat Shaped Hat (Ani Difranco)
4) Fake plastic trees (Radiohead)
5) Reba (Phish)
6) I Am the Walrus (The Beatles)
7) No Anchovies, Please (J Geils Band)


----------



## pianozach

I did a search and...Lets go for absurdity!

1) Mr. Green Genes (Frank Zappa)
2) Italian Plastic (Crowded House)
3) Hat Shaped Hat (Ani Difranco)
4) Fake plastic trees (Radiohead)
5) Reba (Phish)
6) I Am the Walrus (The Beatles)
7) No Anchovies, Please (J Geils Band)
8) Silly Boys (Klaatu)


----------



## Rogerx

I did a search and...Lets go for absurdity!

1) Mr. Green Genes (Frank Zappa)
2) Italian Plastic (Crowded House)
3) Hat Shaped Hat (Ani Difranco)
4) Fake plastic trees (Radiohead)
5) Reba (Phish)
6) I Am the Walrus (The Beatles)
7) No Anchovies, Please (J Geils Band)
8) Silly Boys (Klaatu)
9)30,000 Pounds of Bananas ( Harry Chapin)


----------



## Art Rock

I did a search and...Lets go for absurdity!

1) Mr. Green Genes (Frank Zappa)
2) Italian Plastic (Crowded House)
3) Hat Shaped Hat (Ani Difranco)
4) Fake plastic trees (Radiohead)
5) Reba (Phish)
6) I Am the Walrus (The Beatles)
7) No Anchovies, Please (J Geils Band)
8) Silly Boys (Klaatu)
9)30,000 Pounds of Bananas ( Harry Chapin)
10) An Englishman in New York (Godley and Creme)

New theme up for grabs.


----------



## pianozach

New theme up for grabs, grabby, grabbing, grab.

1) On the Sunny Side of the Street (Bing Crosby)

_Grab your coat and get your hat
Leave your worry on the doorstep
Just direct your feet
To the sunny side of the street
_


----------



## Rogerx

New theme up for grabs, grabby, grabbing, grab.

1) On the Sunny Side of the Street (Bing Crosby)
2) How Does That Grab You, Darlin'?(Nancy Sinatra)


----------



## Art Rock

I'll do a bilingual one to push the game on (grab is also a German word, meaning grave, and it is in the lyrics of this song)... I can't think of anything fitting this theme.



New theme up for grabs, grabby, grabbing, grab.

1) On the Sunny Side of the Street (Bing Crosby)
2) How Does That Grab You, Darlin'?(Nancy Sinatra)
3) Nur zu Besuch (Die Toten Hosen)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme up for grabs, grabby, grabbing, grab.

1) On the Sunny Side of the Street (Bing Crosby)
2) How Does That Grab You, Darlin'?(Nancy Sinatra)
3) Nur zu Besuch (Die Toten Hosen)
4) Grab It for a Second(Golden Earring)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme up for grabs, grabby, grabbing, grab.

1) On the Sunny Side of the Street (Bing Crosby)
2) How Does That Grab You, Darlin'?(Nancy Sinatra)
3) Nur zu Besuch (Die Toten Hosen)
4) Grab It for a Second(Golden Earring)
5) A day In The Life (Beatles)

"Found my coat and grabbed my hat"


----------



## Rogerx

New theme up for grabs, grabby, grabbing, grab.

1) On the Sunny Side of the Street (Bing Crosby)
2) How Does That Grab You, Darlin'?(Nancy Sinatra)
3) Nur zu Besuch (Die Toten Hosen)
4) Grab It for a Second(Golden Earring)
5) A day In The Life (Beatles)
6) Grab Bag (Booker T. & the M.G.'s)


----------



## pianozach

New theme up for grabs, grabby, grabbing, grab.

1) On the Sunny Side of the Street (Bing Crosby)
2) How Does That Grab You, Darlin'?(Nancy Sinatra)
3) Nur zu Besuch (Die Toten Hosen)
4) Grab It for a Second(Golden Earring)
5) A day In The Life (Beatles)
6) Grab Bag (Booker T. & the M.G.'s)
7) Grab a Chicken (Put It Back) (Peter Frampton)


----------



## SanAntone

Oops, didn't see that my choice had already been used.


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme up for grabs, grabby, grabbing, grab.

1) On the Sunny Side of the Street (Bing Crosby)
2) How Does That Grab You, Darlin'?(Nancy Sinatra)
3) Nur zu Besuch (Die Toten Hosen)
4) Grab It for a Second(Golden Earring)
5) A day In The Life (Beatles)
6) Grab Bag (Booker T. & the M.G.'s)
7) Grab a Chicken (Put It Back) (Peter Frampton)
8) Dancing In The Street (Martha & The Vandellas)

"Every guy, grab a girl,
Everywhere, around the world"


----------



## SanAntone

New theme up for grabs, grabby, grabbing, grab.

1) On the Sunny Side of the Street (Bing Crosby)
2) How Does That Grab You, Darlin'?(Nancy Sinatra)
3) Nur zu Besuch (Die Toten Hosen)
4) Grab It for a Second(Golden Earring)
5) A day In The Life (Beatles)
6) Grab Bag (Booker T. & the M.G.'s)
7) Grab a Chicken (Put It Back) (Peter Frampton)
8) Dancing In The Street (Martha & The Vandellas)
9) Grab the Bully by the Horns (Jim Lauderdale)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme up for grabs, grabby, grabbing, grab.

1) On the Sunny Side of the Street (Bing Crosby)
2) How Does That Grab You, Darlin'?(Nancy Sinatra)
3) Nur zu Besuch (Die Toten Hosen)
4) Grab It for a Second(Golden Earring)
5) A day In The Life (Beatles)
6) Grab Bag (Booker T. & the M.G.'s)
7) Grab a Chicken (Put It Back) (Peter Frampton)
8) Dancing In The Street (Martha & The Vandellas)
9) Grab the Bully by the Horns (Jim Lauderdale)
10) Money (Pink Floyd)

"Grab that cash with both hands and make a stash"


----------



## Starving Wolf

Let's try constellations.

We did a related theme (western zodiac signs), so the following songs are disqualified:

_Taurus (Spirit)
Aquarius/Let the Sunshine In (The 5th Dimension)
Cancer (Joe Jackson)
Gemini ( Alabama Shakes)
Pisces Fish (George Harrison )_

New theme: names of constellations in titles or lyrics.
1) Gemini Dream (Moody Blues)


----------



## Rogerx

We did a related theme (western zodiac signs), so the following songs are disqualified:

Taurus (Spirit)
Aquarius/Let the Sunshine In (The 5th Dimension)
Cancer (Joe Jackson)
Gemini ( Alabama Shakes)
Pisces Fish (George Harrison )

New theme: names of constellations in titles or lyrics.
1) Gemini Dream (Moody Blues)
2)Scorpio Sword ( The Flaming Lips)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: names of constellations in titles or lyrics.
1) Gemini Dream (Moody Blues)
2)Scorpio Sword ( The Flaming Lips)
3) Orion (Metallica)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: names of constellations in titles or lyrics.
1) Gemini Dream (Moody Blues)
2)Scorpio Sword ( The Flaming Lips)
3) Orion (Metallica)
4) Southern Cross (Crosby, Stills and Nash)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: names of constellations in titles or lyrics.
1) Gemini Dream (Moody Blues)
2)Scorpio Sword ( The Flaming Lips)
3) Orion (Metallica)
4) Southern Cross (Crosby, Stills and Nash)
5)Virgo Self-Esteem Broadcast ( The Flaming Lips)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: names of constellations in titles or lyrics.

Disqualified list in Post 6916.

1) Gemini Dream (Moody Blues)
2)Scorpio Sword ( The Flaming Lips)
3) Orion (Metallica)
4) Southern Cross (Crosby, Stills and Nash)
5)Virgo Self-Esteem Broadcast ( The Flaming Lips)
6) What's Your Sign (Des'ree)

Aries, Leo, Scorpio, Virgo


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: names of constellations in titles or lyrics.

Disqualified list in Post 6916.

1) Gemini Dream (Moody Blues)
2)Scorpio Sword ( The Flaming Lips)
3) Orion (Metallica)
4) Southern Cross (Crosby, Stills and Nash)
5)Virgo Self-Esteem Broadcast ( The Flaming Lips)
6) What's Your Sign (Des'ree)
7) Jewish Princess (Frank Zappa) ...you must be a Libra, your place or mine...


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: names of constellations in titles or lyrics.

Disqualified list in Post 6916.

1) Gemini Dream (Moody Blues)
2)Scorpio Sword ( The Flaming Lips)
3) Orion (Metallica)
4) Southern Cross (Crosby, Stills and Nash)
5)Virgo Self-Esteem Broadcast ( The Flaming Lips)
6) What's Your Sign (Des'ree)
7) Jewish Princess (Frank Zappa) ...you must be a Libra, your place or mine...
8) Aries ( Gorillaz)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: names of constellations in titles or lyrics.

Disqualified list in Post 6916.

1) Gemini Dream (Moody Blues)
2)Scorpio Sword ( The Flaming Lips)
3) Orion (Metallica)
4) Southern Cross (Crosby, Stills and Nash)
5)Virgo Self-Esteem Broadcast ( The Flaming Lips)
6) What's Your Sign (Des'ree)
7) Jewish Princess (Frank Zappa) ...you must be a Libra, your place or mine...
8) Aries ( Gorillaz)
9) Leo (Ria Valk)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: names of constellations in titles or lyrics.

Disqualified list in Post 6916.

1) Gemini Dream (Moody Blues)
2)Scorpio Sword ( The Flaming Lips)
3) Orion (Metallica)
4) Southern Cross (Crosby, Stills and Nash)
5)Virgo Self-Esteem Broadcast ( The Flaming Lips)
6) What's Your Sign (Des'ree)
7) Jewish Princess (Frank Zappa) ...you must be a Libra, your place or mine...
8) Aries ( Gorillaz)
9) Leo (Ria Valk)
10)3 Libras (A Perfect Circle)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Lies / not telling the truth )

1) Dirty Lie ( The Secret Sisters)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Lies / not telling the truth 

1) Dirty Lie ( The Secret Sisters)
2) Lyin' Eyes (Eagles)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Lies / not telling the truth

1) Dirty Lie ( The Secret Sisters)
2) Lyin' Eyes (Eagles)
3) I Could Have Lied (Red Hot Chili Peppers)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Lies / not telling the truth

1) Dirty Lie ( The Secret Sisters)
2) Lyin' Eyes (Eagles)
3) I Could Have Lied (Red Hot Chili Peppers) 
4) I Was Only Telling A Lie (James Taylor)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Lies / not telling the truth

1) Dirty Lie ( The Secret Sisters)
2) Lyin' Eyes (Eagles)
3) I Could Have Lied (Red Hot Chili Peppers)
4) I Was Only Telling A Lie (James Taylor)
5) Only lies (Greenfield and Cook)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Lies / not telling the truth

1) Dirty Lie ( The Secret Sisters)
2) Lyin' Eyes (Eagles)
3) I Could Have Lied (Red Hot Chili Peppers)
4) I Was Only Telling A Lie (James Taylor)
5) Only lies (Greenfield and Cook)
6) No More Lies ( Iron Maiden)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Lies / not telling the truth

1) Dirty Lie ( The Secret Sisters)
2) Lyin' Eyes (Eagles)
3) I Could Have Lied (Red Hot Chili Peppers)
4) I Was Only Telling A Lie (James Taylor)
5) Only lies (Greenfield and Cook)
6) No More Lies ( Iron Maiden)
7) Little Lies (Fleetwood Mac)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Lies / not telling the truth

1) Dirty Lie ( The Secret Sisters)
2) Lyin' Eyes (Eagles)
3) I Could Have Lied (Red Hot Chili Peppers)
4) I Was Only Telling A Lie (James Taylor)
5) Only lies (Greenfield and Cook)
6) No More Lies ( Iron Maiden)
7) Little Lies (Fleetwood Mac)
8) Lies (The Cats)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Lies / not telling the truth

1) Dirty Lie ( The Secret Sisters)
2) Lyin' Eyes (Eagles)
3) I Could Have Lied (Red Hot Chili Peppers)
4) I Was Only Telling A Lie (James Taylor)
5) Only lies (Greenfield and Cook)
6) No More Lies ( Iron Maiden)
7) Little Lies (Fleetwood Mac)
8) Lies (The Cats)
9) Liar (3 Dog Night)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: Lies / not telling the truth

1) Dirty Lie ( The Secret Sisters)
2) Lyin' Eyes (Eagles)
3) I Could Have Lied (Red Hot Chili Peppers)
4) I Was Only Telling A Lie (James Taylor)
5) Only lies (Greenfield and Cook)
6) No More Lies ( Iron Maiden)
7) Little Lies (Fleetwood Mac)
8) Lies (The Cats)
9) Liar (3 Dog Night)
10) Liar (Sex Pistols)

Anyone can choose next theme


----------



## Art Rock

What next? Liar liar pants on FIRE!

Theme = anything to do with fire, preferably in title.

Two similar themes have been run, so these songs are disqualified:

_1) I'm on Fire (Bruce Springsteen)
2) This Wheel's On Fire (Dylan/The Band)
3) Fire and Rain (James Taylor)
4) Play with Fire ( Rolling Stones )
5) Fire (Crazy World of Arthur Brown)
6) Light my Fire (The Doors)
7) Fire (Jimi Hendrix)
8) Ring of Fire (Johnny Cash)
9) Burning Down the House (Talking Heads)
10) Quest for Fire (Iron Maiden)

1) Bridges are Burning (Wally Tax)
2) Beds Are Burning (Midnight Oil )
3) Burning For You (Blue Oyster Cult)
4) Burning Down the House (Talking Heads)
5) Both Ends Burning (Roxy Music)
6) Burning Love (Elvis Presley)
7) Burning of the Midnight Lamp (The Jimi Hendrix Experience)
8) Fire Water Burn (Bloodhound Gang)
9) Freewheel Burning (Judas Priest)
10) We Didn't Start The Fire (Billy Joel)_


----------



## Art Rock

Theme = anything to do with fire, preferably in title.

Disqualified songs in post 6935.

1) Fire (Ohio Players)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme = anything to do with fire, preferably in title.

Disqualified songs in post 6935.

1) Fire (Ohio Players)
2) Firehouse (Kiss)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme = anything to do with fire, preferably in title.

Disqualified songs in post 6935.

1) Fire (Ohio Players)
2) Firehouse (Kiss)
3) Burn (Deep Purple)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme = anything to do with fire, preferably in title.

Disqualified songs in post 6935.

1) Fire (Ohio Players)
2) Firehouse (Kiss)
3) Burn (Deep Purple)
4) Wildfire (Michael Martin Murphey)


----------



## pianozach

Disqualified songs in post 6935.

1) Fire (Ohio Players)
2) Firehouse (Kiss)
3) Burn (Deep Purple)
4) Wildfire (Michael Martin Murphey)
5) I'm On Fire (Bruce Springsteen)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Disqualified songs in post 6935.

1) Fire (Ohio Players)
2) Firehouse (Kiss)
3) Burn (Deep Purple)
4) Wildfire (Michael Martin Murphey)
5) I'm On Fire (Bruce Springsteen)
6) Forest Fire (Dead Kennedy's)


----------



## Art Rock

Corrected board for using a dq song:

Theme = anything to do with fire, preferably in title.

Disqualified songs in post 6935.

1) Fire (Ohio Players)
2) Firehouse (Kiss)
3) Burn (Deep Purple)
4) Wildfire (Michael Martin Murphey)
5) Forest Fire (Dead Kennedy's)
6) I'm on fire (5000 Volts)



Not a cover of the Springsteen song (or vice versa).


----------



## Room2201974

Theme = anything to do with fire, preferably in title.

Disqualified songs in post 6935.

1) Fire (Ohio Players)
2) Firehouse (Kiss)
3) Burn (Deep Purple)
4) Wildfire (Michael Martin Murphey)
5) Forest Fire (Dead Kennedy's)
6) I'm on fire (5000 Volts)
7) Fire On The Mountain (Marshall Tucker Band)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme = anything to do with fire, preferably in title.

Disqualified songs in post 6935.

1) Fire (Ohio Players)
2) Firehouse (Kiss)
3) Burn (Deep Purple)
4) Wildfire (Michael Martin Murphey)
5) Forest Fire (Dead Kennedy's)
6) I'm on fire (5000 Volts)
7) Fire On The Mountain (Marshall Tucker Band)
8) St. Elmo's fire (John Parr)


----------



## Room2201974

Theme = anything to do with fire, preferably in title.

Disqualified songs in post 6935.

1) Fire (Ohio Players)
2) Firehouse (Kiss)
3) Burn (Deep Purple)
4) Wildfire (Michael Martin Murphey)
5) Forest Fire (Dead Kennedy's)
6) I'm on fire (5000 Volts)
7) Fire On The Mountain (Marshall Tucker Band)
8) St. Elmo's fire (John Parr)
9) Hearts of Fire (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Josquin13

Theme = anything to do with fire, preferably in title.

Disqualified songs in post 6935.

1) Fire (Ohio Players)
2) Firehouse (Kiss)
3) Burn (Deep Purple)
4) Wildfire (Michael Martin Murphey)
5) Forest Fire (Dead Kennedy's)
6) I'm on fire (5000 Volts)
7) Fire On The Mountain (Marshall Tucker Band)
8) St. Elmos' fire (John Parr)
9) Hearts of Fire (Bob Dylan)
10) Burn Down The Mission (Elton John)


----------



## Josquin13

New Theme - Southern Rock - or themes on the American South

Disqualified song from previous thread on "North, South, East, West...:

--The South's Gonna Do It (The Charlie Daniels Band)

1. Sweet Home Alabama (Lynyrd Skynyrd)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme - Southern Rock - or themes on the American South

Disqualified song from previous thread on "North, South, East, West...:

--The South's Gonna Do It (The Charlie Daniels Band)

1. Sweet Home Alabama (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
2. Southern nights (Glen Campbell)


----------



## SanAntone

New Theme - Southern Rock - or themes on the American South

Disqualified song from previous thread on "North, South, East, West...:

--The South's Gonna Do It (The Charlie Daniels Band)

1. Sweet Home Alabama (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
2. Southern nights (Glen Campbell) 
3. The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down (The Band)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme - Southern Rock - or themes on the American South

Disqualified song from previous thread on "North, South, East, West...:

--The South's Gonna Do It (The Charlie Daniels Band)

1. Sweet Home Alabama (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
2. Southern nights (Glen Campbell)
3. The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down (The Band)
4. The devil went down to Georgia (Charlie Daniels Band)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme - Southern Rock - or themes on the American South

Disqualified song from previous thread on "North, South, East, West...:

--The South's Gonna Do It (The Charlie Daniels Band)

1. Sweet Home Alabama (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
2. Southern nights (Glen Campbell)
3. The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down (The Band)
4. The devil went down to Georgia (Charlie Daniels Band)
5. Memphis (Johnny Rivers)


----------



## Room2201974

New Theme - Southern Rock - or themes on the American South

Disqualified song from previous thread on "North, South, East, West...:

--The South's Gonna Do It (The Charlie Daniels Band)

1. Sweet Home Alabama (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
2. Southern nights (Glen Campbell)
3. The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down (The Band)
4. The devil went down to Georgia (Charlie Daniels Band)
5. Memphis (Johnny Rivers)
6. Tallahassee Lassie (Freddy Cannon)


----------



## Josquin13

New Theme - Southern Rock - & themes on the American South

Disqualified song from previous thread on "North, South, East, West...:

--The South's Gonna Do It (The Charlie Daniels Band)

1. Sweet Home Alabama (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
2. The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down (The Band)
3. The devil went down to Georgia (Charlie Daniels Band)
4. Memphis (Johnny Rivers)
5. Tallahassee Lassie (Freddy Cannon)
6. Southbound (The Allman Brothers)

Maybe I wasn't clear enough (& have slightly revised my wording of the theme), but I don't think of Glen Campbell as 'southern rock', so I removed it, sorry. The rest are terrific.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New Theme - Southern Rock - & themes on the American South

Disqualified song from previous thread on "North, South, East, West...:

--The South's Gonna Do It (The Charlie Daniels Band)

1. Sweet Home Alabama (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
2. The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down (The Band)
3. The devil went down to Georgia (Charlie Daniels Band)
4. Memphis (Johnny Rivers)
5. Tallahassee Lassie (Freddy Cannon)
6. Southbound (The Allman Brothers)
7. Tennessee Owns My Soul (Roy Orbison)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme - Southern Rock - & themes on the American South

Disqualified song from previous thread on "North, South, East, West...:

--The South's Gonna Do It (The Charlie Daniels Band)

1. Sweet Home Alabama (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
2. The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down (The Band)
3. The devil went down to Georgia (Charlie Daniels Band)
4. Memphis (Johnny Rivers)
5. Tallahassee Lassie (Freddy Cannon)
6. Southbound (The Allman Brothers)
7. Tennessee Owns My Soul (Roy Orbison)
8. Ramblin' Man (Allman Brothers Band)


----------



## pianozach

New Theme - Southern Rock - & themes on the American South

Disqualified song from previous thread on "North, South, East, West...:

--The South's Gonna Do It (The Charlie Daniels Band)

1. Sweet Home Alabama (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
2. The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down (The Band)
3. The devil went down to Georgia (Charlie Daniels Band)
4. Memphis (Johnny Rivers)
5. Tallahassee Lassie (Freddy Cannon)
6. Southbound (The Allman Brothers)
7. Tennessee Owns My Soul (Roy Orbison)
8. Ramblin' Man (Allman Brothers Band)
9. Southern Man (Neil Young)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme - Southern Rock - & themes on the American South

Disqualified song from previous thread on "North, South, East, West...:

--The South's Gonna Do It (The Charlie Daniels Band)

1. Sweet Home Alabama (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
2. The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down (The Band)
3. The devil went down to Georgia (Charlie Daniels Band)
4. Memphis (Johnny Rivers)
5. Tallahassee Lassie (Freddy Cannon)
6. Southbound (The Allman Brothers)
7. Tennessee Owns My Soul (Roy Orbison)
8. Ramblin' Man (Allman Brothers Band)
9. Southern Man (Neil Young)
10) Gator Country (Molly Hatchet )


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs that were hits more than once..


1)That'll Be The Day ( Buddy Holly/Linda Rondstadt)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Songs that were hits more than once..


1)That'll Be The Day ( Buddy Holly/Linda Rondstadt)
2) Dancin' In The Streets (Martha & The Vandellas / Mick Jagger & David Bowie)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs that were hits more than once..


1)That'll Be The Day ( Buddy Holly/Linda Rondstadt)
2) Dancin' In The Streets (Martha & The Vandellas / Mick Jagger & David Bowie)
3) Proud Mary ( CCR/Ike & Tina Turner)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Songs that were hits more than once..


1)That'll Be The Day ( Buddy Holly/Linda Rondstadt)
2) Dancin' In The Streets (Martha & The Vandellas / Mick Jagger & David Bowie)
3) Proud Mary ( CCR/Ike & Tina Turner)
4) The Loco-Motion ( Little Eva / Grand Funk Railroad)


----------



## Art Rock

Josquin13 said:


> NMaybe I wasn't clear enough (& have slightly revised my wording of the theme), but I don't think of Glen Campbell as 'southern rock', so I removed it, sorry. The rest are terrific.


Why does not meet the other part of your theme description (themes on the American South)? It was inspired by childhood memories Allen Toussaint had of visiting relatives in the Louisiana backwoods, which often entailed storytelling under star-filled nighttime skies. Or is Louisiana not counted as "American South"?


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Songs that were hits more than once..


1)That'll Be The Day ( Buddy Holly/Linda Rondstadt)
2) Dancin' In The Streets (Martha & The Vandellas / Mick Jagger & David Bowie)
3) Proud Mary ( CCR/Ike & Tina Turner)
4) The Loco-Motion ( Little Eva / Grand Funk Railroad)
5) Ob-la-di, Ob-la-da (Beatles, Marmalade)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs that were hits more than once..


1)That'll Be The Day ( Buddy Holly/Linda Rondstadt)
2) Dancin' In The Streets (Martha & The Vandellas / Mick Jagger & David Bowie)
3) Proud Mary ( CCR/Ike & Tina Turner)
4) The Loco-Motion ( Little Eva / Grand Funk Railroad)
5) Ob-la-di, Ob-la-da (Beatles, Marmalade)
6)	I Got You Babe	(Sonny & Cher/	UB 40 & Chrissie Hynde)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Songs that were hits more than once..


1)That'll Be The Day ( Buddy Holly/Linda Rondstadt)
2) Dancin' In The Streets (Martha & The Vandellas / Mick Jagger & David Bowie)
3) Proud Mary ( CCR/Ike & Tina Turner)
4) The Loco-Motion ( Little Eva / Grand Funk Railroad)
5) Ob-la-di, Ob-la-da (Beatles / Marmalade)
6) I Got You Babe (Sonny & Cher/ UB 40 & Chrissie Hynde)
7) Cum on feel the noize (Slade / Quiet Riot)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs that were hits more than once..


1)That'll Be The Day ( Buddy Holly/Linda Rondstadt)
2) Dancin' In The Streets (Martha & The Vandellas / Mick Jagger & David Bowie)
3) Proud Mary ( CCR/Ike & Tina Turner)
4) The Loco-Motion ( Little Eva / Grand Funk Railroad)
5) Ob-la-di, Ob-la-da (Beatles / Marmalade)
6) I Got You Babe (Sonny & Cher/ UB 40 & Chrissie Hynde)
7) Cum on feel the noize (Slade / Quiet Riot)
8) Spanish Harlem ( Ben E. King - Aretha Franklin )


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Songs that were hits more than once..


1)That'll Be The Day ( Buddy Holly/Linda Rondstadt)
2) Dancin' In The Streets (Martha & The Vandellas / Mick Jagger & David Bowie)
3) Proud Mary ( CCR/Ike & Tina Turner)
4) The Loco-Motion ( Little Eva / Grand Funk Railroad)
5) Ob-la-di, Ob-la-da (Beatles / Marmalade)
6) I Got You Babe (Sonny & Cher/ UB 40 & Chrissie Hynde)
7) Cum on feel the noize (Slade / Quiet Riot)
8) Spanish Harlem ( Ben E. King - Aretha Franklin )
9) American pie (Don McLean / Madonna)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Songs that were hits more than once..


1)That'll Be The Day ( Buddy Holly/Linda Rondstadt)
2) Dancin' In The Streets (Martha & The Vandellas / Mick Jagger & David Bowie)
3) Proud Mary ( CCR/Ike & Tina Turner)
4) The Loco-Motion ( Little Eva / Grand Funk Railroad)
5) Ob-la-di, Ob-la-da (Beatles / Marmalade)
6) I Got You Babe (Sonny & Cher/ UB 40 & Chrissie Hynde)
7) Cum on feel the noize (Slade / Quiet Riot)
8) Spanish Harlem ( Ben E. King - Aretha Franklin )
9) American pie (Don McLean / Madonna)
10) Ticket to Ride (The Beatles / The Carpenters)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Songs about knowing

1) For All We Know (The Carpenters)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Songs about knowing

1) For All We Know (The Carpenters)
2) Does your mother know (ABBA)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: Songs about knowing

1) For All We Know (The Carpenters)
2) Does your mother know (ABBA)
3) Your Mother Should Know (The Beatles)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Songs about knowing

1) For All We Know (The Carpenters)
2) Does your mother know (ABBA)
3) Your Mother Should Know (The Beatles)
4) He's Misstra Know-It-All (Stevie Wonder)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: Songs about knowing

1) For All We Know (The Carpenters)
2) Does your mother know (ABBA)
3) Your Mother Should Know (The Beatles)
4) He's Misstra Know-It-All (Stevie Wonder)
5) I Know Different (Neil Finn)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Songs about knowing

1) For All We Know (The Carpenters)
2) Does your mother know (ABBA)
3) Your Mother Should Know (The Beatles)
4) He's Misstra Know-It-All (Stevie Wonder)
5) I Know Different (Neil Finn)
6) You Oughta Know (Alanis Morissette)


----------



## Josquin13

Art Rock said:


> Why does not meet the other part of your theme description (themes on the American South)? It was inspired by childhood memories Allen Toussaint had of visiting relatives in the Louisiana backwoods, which often entailed storytelling under star-filled nighttime skies. Or is Louisiana not counted as "American South"?


Yes, it fits into the southern theme, but it wouldn't be considered in the genre of "southern rock". Sorry, I wasn't clear enough--I meant the two together, and shouldn't have used the word "or", which implied that either one was okay. That's why I changed it to "and" later--my fault.

Examples of bands that were a part of the "southern rock" genre would be The Allman Brothers Band, The Marshall Tucker Band, Little Feat, Lynyrd Skynyrd, The Charles Daniels Band, ZZ Top & Johnny Winter (both out of Texas), Elvin Bishop, etc. Generally, their sound was deeply influenced by the blues, rock and rock (or blues rock), boogie, and country music, and their music tends to be focused on electric guitars and raw, soulful vocals. In addition, bands like Creedence Clearwater Revival and The Band fit into the genre, as well, even though they were from California and mostly Canada, respectively (with the exception of The Band's drummer Levon Helm, who was from Arkansas, i.e., the south). There was also a resurgence of the genre in the 1990s, with bands like The Black Crowes.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Default
New theme: Songs about knowing

1) For All We Know (The Carpenters)
2) Does your mother know (ABBA)
3) Your Mother Should Know (The Beatles)
4) He's Misstra Know-It-All (Stevie Wonder)
5) I Know Different (Neil Finn)
6) You Oughta Know (Alanis Morissette
7) Know Your Product (The Saints)


----------



## Open Book

Default
New theme: Songs about knowing

1) For All We Know (The Carpenters)
2) Does your mother know (ABBA)
3) Your Mother Should Know (The Beatles)
4) He's Misstra Know-It-All (Stevie Wonder)
5) I Know Different (Neil Finn)
6) You Oughta Know (Alanis Morissette
7) Know Your Product (The Saints)
8) What a Wonderful World (Sam Cook)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Songs about knowing

1) For All We Know (The Carpenters)
2) Does your mother know (ABBA)
3) Your Mother Should Know (The Beatles)
4) He's Misstra Know-It-All (Stevie Wonder)
5) I Know Different (Neil Finn)
6) You Oughta Know (Alanis Morissette)
7) Know Your Product (The Saints)
8) What a Wonderful World (Sam Cook)
9) Somebody That I Used To Know (Gotye)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Songs about knowing

1) For All We Know (The Carpenters)
2) Does your mother know (ABBA)
3) Your Mother Should Know (The Beatles)
4) He's Misstra Know-It-All (Stevie Wonder)
5) I Know Different (Neil Finn)
6) You Oughta Know (Alanis Morissette)
7) Know Your Product (The Saints)
8) What a Wonderful World (Sam Cook)
9) Somebody That I Used To Know (Gotye)
10) I Don't Know (Ozzy)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

...but I did!

new theme: black (It didn't pop up on a search!)

1) Black Dahlia (Anthrax)


----------



## Open Book

new theme: black (It didn't pop up on a search!)

1) Black Dahlia (Anthrax)
2) Paint It Black (The Rolling Stones)


----------



## Josquin13

new theme: black (It didn't pop up on a search!)

1) Black Dahlia (Anthrax)
2) Paint It Black (The Rolling Stones)
3) Black Dog (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Room2201974

new theme: black (It didn't pop up on a search!)

1) Black Dahlia (Anthrax)
2) Paint It Black (The Rolling Stones)
3) Black Dog (Led Zeppelin)
4) Black Is Black (Los Bravos)


----------



## Open Book

new theme: black (It didn't pop up on a search!)

1) Black Dahlia (Anthrax)
2) Paint It Black (The Rolling Stones)
3) Black Dog (Led Zeppelin)
4) Black Is Black (Los Bravos)
5) Back In Black (AC/DC)


----------



## Starving Wolf

new theme: black (It didn't pop up on a search!)

1) Black Dahlia (Anthrax)
2) Paint It Black (The Rolling Stones)
3) Black Dog (Led Zeppelin)
4) Black Is Black (Los Bravos)
5) Back In Black (AC/DC)
6) Black or White (Michael Jackson)


----------



## Room2201974

new theme: black (It didn't pop up on a search!)

1) Black Dahlia (Anthrax)
2) Paint It Black (The Rolling Stones)
3) Black Dog (Led Zeppelin)
4) Black Is Black (Los Bravos)
5) Back In Black (AC/DC)
6) Black or White (Michael Jackson)
7) Black Maria (Todd Rundgren)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: black (It didn't pop up on a search!)

1) Black Dahlia (Anthrax)
2) Paint It Black (The Rolling Stones)
3) Black Dog (Led Zeppelin)
4) Black Is Black (Los Bravos)
5) Back In Black (AC/DC)
6) Black or White (Michael Jackson)
7) Black Maria (Todd Rundgren)
8) Black & White (3 Dog Night)


----------



## senza sordino

New theme: black (It didn't pop up on a search!)

1) Black Dahlia (Anthrax)
2) Paint It Black (The Rolling Stones)
3) Black Dog (Led Zeppelin)
4) Black Is Black (Los Bravos)
5) Back In Black (AC/DC)
6) Black or White (Michael Jackson)
7) Black Maria (Todd Rundgren)
8) Black & White (3 Dog Night)
9) Say it Loud, I'm Black and I'm Proud (James Brown)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: black (It didn't pop up on a search!)

1) Black Dahlia (Anthrax)
2) Paint It Black (The Rolling Stones)
3) Black Dog (Led Zeppelin)
4) Black Is Black (Los Bravos)
5) Back In Black (AC/DC)
6) Black or White (Michael Jackson)
7) Black Maria (Todd Rundgren)
8) Black & White (3 Dog Night)
9) Say it Loud, I'm Black and I'm Proud (James Brown)
10) Baby's In Black (Beatles)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Anyone can start the next theme.


----------



## Open Book

Next theme:
The word "was" or "were" in the first line of the song

1) Joy To The World (Three Dog Night)


----------



## pianozach

. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## Starving Wolf

Next theme:
The word "was" or "were" in the first line of the song

1) Joy To The World (Three Dog Night)
2) Loves Me Like A Rock (Paul Simon)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Next theme:
The word "was" or "were" in the first line of the song

1) Joy To The World (Three Dog Night)
2) Loves Me Like A Rock (Paul Simon)
3) And She Was (Talking Heads)


----------



## Rogerx

Next theme:
The word "was" or "were" in the first line of the song

1) Joy To The World (Three Dog Night)
2) Loves Me Like A Rock (Paul Simon)
3) And She Was (Talking Heads)
4 )All of My Friends Were There (The Kinks)


----------



## Open Book

Next theme:
The word "was" or "were" in the first line of the song

1) Joy To The World (Three Dog Night)
2) Loves Me Like A Rock (Paul Simon)
3) And She Was (Talking Heads)
4 )All of My Friends Were There (The Kinks)
5) Cherry Blossom Clinic (The Move)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Next theme:
The word "was" or "were" in the first line of the song

1) Joy To The World (Three Dog Night)
2) Loves Me Like A Rock (Paul Simon)
3) And She Was (Talking Heads)
4 )All of My Friends Were There (The Kinks)
5) Cherry Blossom Clinic (The Move)
6) Solitaire (Neil Sedaka)


----------



## Rogerx

Next theme:
The word "was" or "were" in the first line of the song

1) Joy To The World (Three Dog Night)
2) Loves Me Like A Rock (Paul Simon)
3) And She Was (Talking Heads)
4 )All of My Friends Were There (The Kinks)
5) Cherry Blossom Clinic (The Move)
6) Solitaire (Neil Sedaka)
7) If I Were A Carpenter ( Bobby Darin)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Next theme:
The word "was" or "were" in the first line of the song

1) Joy To The World (Three Dog Night)
2) Loves Me Like A Rock (Paul Simon)
3) And She Was (Talking Heads)
4 )All of My Friends Were There (The Kinks)
5) Cherry Blossom Clinic (The Move)
6) Solitaire (Neil Sedaka)
7) If I Were A Carpenter ( Bobby Darin)
8) It Was A Very Good Year (Frank Sinatra)


----------



## Rogerx

Next theme:
The word "was" or "were" in the first line of the song

1) Joy To The World (Three Dog Night)
2) Loves Me Like A Rock (Paul Simon)
3) And She Was (Talking Heads)
4 )All of My Friends Were There (The Kinks)
5) Cherry Blossom Clinic (The Move)
6) Solitaire (Neil Sedaka)
7) If I Were A Carpenter ( Bobby Darin)
8) It Was A Very Good Year (Frank Sinatra)
9 )If You Were A Sailboat ( Katie Melua)


----------



## Starving Wolf

#9 doesn't fit the theme...were is in the title, not the first line of the lyrics.


----------



## Art Rock

Next theme:
The word "was" or "were" in the first line of the song

1) Joy To The World (Three Dog Night)
2) Loves Me Like A Rock (Paul Simon)
3) And She Was (Talking Heads)
4 )All of My Friends Were There (The Kinks)
5) Cherry Blossom Clinic (The Move)
6) Solitaire (Neil Sedaka)
7) If I Were A Carpenter ( Bobby Darin)
8) It Was A Very Good Year (Frank Sinatra)
9) Yesterday once more (Carpenters)


----------



## Rogerx

Next theme:
The word "was" or "were" in the first line of the song

1) Joy To The World (Three Dog Night)
2) Loves Me Like A Rock (Paul Simon)
3) And She Was (Talking Heads)
4 )All of My Friends Were There (The Kinks)
5) Cherry Blossom Clinic (The Move)
6) Solitaire (Neil Sedaka)
7) If I Were A Carpenter ( Bobby Darin)
8) It Was A Very Good Year (Frank Sinatra)
9) Yesterday once more (Carpenters)
10) If I was a Rich man (Roger Whittaker)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs about Witches

1)Season of the Witch (Donovan)


----------



## Art Rock

We've done a similar theme (The Supernatural) that had a few witch songs:

Disqualified songs:
Ding-Dong! - The Witch is Dead! (The Fifth Estate)
The witch queen of New Orleans (Redbone)
Season of the Witch (Donovan)
Black Magic Woman (Santana)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs about Witches
Disqualified songs in post 7005

1) Niniane (Kayak)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs about Witches
Disqualified songs in post 7005

1) Niniane (Kayak)
2) Wicked old Witch( John Fogerty)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs about Witches
Disqualified songs in post 7005

1) Niniane (Kayak)
2) Wicked old Witch( John Fogerty)
3) The hut of Baba Yaga (Emerson, Lake and Palmer)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs about Witches
Disqualified songs in post 7005

1) Niniane (Kayak)
2) Wicked old Witch( John Fogerty)
3) The hut of Baba Yaga (Emerson, Lake and Palmer)
4) Don't burn the Witch ( Venom)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: songs about Witches
Disqualified songs in post 7005

1) Niniane (Kayak)
2) Wicked old Witch( John Fogerty)
3) The hut of Baba Yaga (Emerson, Lake and Palmer)
4) Don't burn the Witch ( Venom)
5) Wicked Annabella (The Kinks)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs about Witches
Disqualified songs in post 7005

1) Niniane (Kayak)
2) Wicked old Witch( John Fogerty)
3) The hut of Baba Yaga (Emerson, Lake and Palmer)
4) Don't burn the Witch ( Venom)
5) Wicked Annabella (The Kinks)
6) Waking the witch (Kate Bush)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs about Witches
Disqualified songs in post 7005

1) Niniane (Kayak)
2) Wicked old Witch( John Fogerty)
3) The hut of Baba Yaga (Emerson, Lake and Palmer)
4) Don't burn the Witch ( Venom)
5) Wicked Annabella (The Kinks)
6) Waking the witch (Kate Bush)
7) Witchy Woman (Eagles)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: songs about Witches
Disqualified songs in post 7005

1) Niniane (Kayak)
2) Wicked old Witch( John Fogerty)
3) The hut of Baba Yaga (Emerson, Lake and Palmer)
4) Don't burn the Witch ( Venom)
5) Wicked Annabella (The Kinks)
6) Waking the witch (Kate Bush)
7) Witchy Woman (Eagles)
8) Witch Doctor (David Seville)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs about Witches
Disqualified songs in post 7005

1) Niniane (Kayak)
2) Wicked old Witch( John Fogerty)
3) The hut of Baba Yaga (Emerson, Lake and Palmer)
4) Don't burn the Witch ( Venom)
5) Wicked Annabella (The Kinks)
6) Waking the witch (Kate Bush)
7) Witchy Woman (Eagles)
8) Witch Doctor (David Seville)
9) Witchcraft (Frank Sinatra)

Woo-HOO!!! Finally hit 1000 posts...and they're all for this game. Thanks, Art Rock...it's been a lot of fun.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs about Witches
Disqualified songs in post 7005

1) Niniane (Kayak)
2) Wicked old Witch( John Fogerty)
3) The hut of Baba Yaga (Emerson, Lake and Palmer)
4) Don't burn the Witch ( Venom)
5) Wicked Annabella (The Kinks)
6) Waking the witch (Kate Bush)
7) Witchy Woman (Eagles)
8) Witch Doctor (David Seville)
9) Witchcraft (Frank Sinatra)
10) Crimson Witch(The Moving Sidewalks)


----------



## Rogerx

Woo-HOO!!! Finally hit 1000 posts...and they're all for this game.


New theme: songs about/ contains word 1000 


1)Room a Thousand Years Wide ( Soundgarden)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Woo-HOO!!! Finally hit 1000 posts...and they're all for this game.


New theme: songs about/ contains word 1000 


1)Room a Thousand Years Wide ( Soundgarden)
2) I'm Gonna Be (Proclaimers)

"But I would walk 500 miles
And I would walk 500 more
Just to be the man who walks 1000 miles
To fall down at your door"


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs about/ contains word 1000


1)Room a Thousand Years Wide ( Soundgarden)
2) I'm Gonna Be (Proclaimers)
3)A Thousand Trees ( Stereophonics)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: songs about/ contains word 1000


1)Room a Thousand Years Wide ( Soundgarden)
2) I'm Gonna Be (Proclaimers)
3)A Thousand Trees ( Stereophonics)
4) 1000 Umbrellas (XTC)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs about/ contains word 1000


1)Room a Thousand Years Wide ( Soundgarden)
2) I'm Gonna Be (Proclaimers)
3) Thousand Trees ( Stereophonics)
4) 1000 Umbrellas (XTC)
5)A Thousand Beautiful Things ( Annie Lennox)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs about/ contains word 1000


1)Room a Thousand Years Wide ( Soundgarden)
2) I'm Gonna Be (Proclaimers)
3) Thousand Trees ( Stereophonics)
4) 1000 Umbrellas (XTC)
5)A Thousand Beautiful Things ( Annie Lennox)
6) If (Bread)

"If a picture paints a thousand words"


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs about/ contains word 1000


1)Room a Thousand Years Wide ( Soundgarden)
2) I'm Gonna Be (Proclaimers)
3) Thousand Trees ( Stereophonics)
4) 1000 Umbrellas (XTC)
5) A Thousand Beautiful Things (Annie Lennox)
6) If (Bread)
7) 1000 People (Blackfield)



Lovey song. One of the side projects of Steven Wilson.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs about/ contains word 1000


1)Room a Thousand Years Wide ( Soundgarden)
2) I'm Gonna Be (Proclaimers)
3) Thousand Trees ( Stereophonics)
4) 1000 Umbrellas (XTC)
5) A Thousand Beautiful Things (Annie Lennox)
6) If (Bread)
7) 1000 People (Blackfield)
8) A Thousand Miles ( Vanessa Carlton)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs about/ contains word 1000


1)Room a Thousand Years Wide ( Soundgarden)
2) I'm Gonna Be (Proclaimers)
3) Thousand Trees ( Stereophonics)
4) 1000 Umbrellas (XTC)
5) A Thousand Beautiful Things (Annie Lennox)
6) If (Bread)
7) 1000 People (Blackfield)
8) A Thousand Miles ( Vanessa Carlton)
9) The swords of a thousand men (Tenpole Tudor)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: songs about/ contains word 1000


1)Room a Thousand Years Wide ( Soundgarden)
2) I'm Gonna Be (Proclaimers)
3) Thousand Trees ( Stereophonics)
4) 1000 Umbrellas (XTC)
5) A Thousand Beautiful Things (Annie Lennox)
6) If (Bread)
7) 1000 People (Blackfield)
8) A Thousand Miles ( Vanessa Carlton)
9) The swords of a thousand men (Tenpole Tudor)
10) I Can't Reach You (The Who)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Songs about/with the word "gypsy" 

1) Going Mobile (The Who)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Songs about/with the word "gypsy"

1) Going Mobile (The Who)
2) Love potion number nine (Searchers)

_I took my troubles down to Madame Ruth
You know that gypsy with the gold-capped tooth
She's got a pad down on Thirty-Fourth and Vine
Selling little bottles of love potion number nine
_


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Songs about/with the word "gypsy" 

1) Going Mobile (The Who)
2) Gypsies, Tramps & Thieves (Cher)


----------



## Art Rock

Board correction:

New theme: Songs about/with the word "gypsy"

1) Going Mobile (The Who)
2) Love potion number nine (Searchers)
3) Gypsies, Tramps & Thieves (Cher)


----------



## Rogerx

Board correction:

New theme: Songs about/with the word "gypsy"

1) Going Mobile (The Who)
2) Love potion number nine (Searchers)
3) Gypsies, Tramps & Thieves (Cher)
4) A Young Gypsy ( Joan Baez)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Songs about/with the word "gypsy"

1) Going Mobile (The Who)
2) Love potion number nine (Searchers)
3) Gypsies, Tramps & Thieves (Cher)
4) A Young Gypsy ( Joan Baez)
5) Say has anybody seen my sweet Gipsy Rose (Dawn)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs about/with the word "gypsy"

1) Going Mobile (The Who)
2) Love potion number nine (Searchers)
3) Gypsies, Tramps & Thieves (Cher)
4) A Young Gypsy ( Joan Baez)
5) Say has anybody seen my sweet Gipsy Rose (Dawn)
6) Gypsy Woman (She's Homeless) (Crystal Waters)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Songs about/with the word "gypsy"

1) Going Mobile (The Who)
2) Love potion number nine (Searchers)
3) Gypsies, Tramps & Thieves (Cher)
4) A Young Gypsy ( Joan Baez)
5) Say has anybody seen my sweet Gypsy Rose (Dawn)
6) Gypsy Woman (She's Homeless) (Crystal Waters)
7) Gypsy (Uriah Heep)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Songs about/with the word "gypsy"

1) Going Mobile (The Who)
2) Love potion number nine (Searchers)
3) Gypsies, Tramps & Thieves (Cher)
4) A Young Gypsy ( Joan Baez)
5) Say has anybody seen my sweet Gypsy Rose (Dawn)
6) Gypsy Woman (She's Homeless) (Crystal Waters)
7) Gypsy (Uriah Heep)
8) Gypsy (Fleetwood Mac)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs about/with the word "gypsy"

1) Going Mobile (The Who)
2) Love potion number nine (Searchers)
3) Gypsies, Tramps & Thieves (Cher)
4) A Young Gypsy ( Joan Baez)
5) Say has anybody seen my sweet Gypsy Rose (Dawn)
6) Gypsy Woman (She's Homeless) (Crystal Waters)
7) Gypsy (Uriah Heep)
8) Gypsy (Fleetwood Mac)
9) The Gypsy Faerie Queen(by Marianne Faithfull)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: songs about/ contains word 1000


1)Room a Thousand Years Wide ( Soundgarden)
2) I'm Gonna Be (Proclaimers)
3) Thousand Trees ( Stereophonics)
4) 1000 Umbrellas (XTC)
5)A Thousand Beautiful Things ( Annie Lennox)
6) 1000 Times Blind (Rollins Band)


----------



## Art Rock

You're slightly out of sync with the rest of us......

Correct board in post 7035.


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Songs about/with the word "gypsy"

1) Going Mobile (The Who)
2) Love potion number nine (Searchers)
3) Gypsies, Tramps & Thieves (Cher)
4) A Young Gypsy ( Joan Baez)
5) Say has anybody seen my sweet Gypsy Rose (Dawn)
6) Gypsy Woman (She's Homeless) (Crystal Waters)
7) Gypsy (Uriah Heep)
8) Gypsy (Fleetwood Mac)
9) The Gypsy Faerie Queen(by Marianne Faithfull)
10) The Acid Queen (Who)

"I'm the gypsy, the Acid Queen"


----------



## Starving Wolf

Anyone can start the next theme.


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: fragrant things, preferably in the title.

Disqualified list:

_[Smells Like Teen Spirit (Nirvana)
Geek Stink Breath (Green Day)
That Smell ( Lynyrd Skynyrd)
Love Stinks (J Geils Band)
I smell a Rat( Patty Griffin)
Stop and Smell the Roses (Mac Davis)
I Smell Trouble (Buddy Guy)
Smells Like... (Alien Sex Fiend)
Scent of a Mule (Phish)
Odorono (Who)]_

1) Incense and Peppermints (Strawberry Alarm Clock)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: fragrant things, preferably in the title.

Disqualified list:

[Smells Like Teen Spirit (Nirvana)
Geek Stink Breath (Green Day)
That Smell ( Lynyrd Skynyrd)
Love Stinks (J Geils Band)
I smell a Rat( Patty Griffin)
Stop and Smell the Roses (Mac Davis)
I Smell Trouble (Buddy Guy)
Smells Like... (Alien Sex Fiend)
Scent of a Mule (Phish)
Odorono (Who)]

1) Incense and Peppermints (Strawberry Alarm Clock)
2) Stinkfoot (Frank Zappa)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: fragrant things, preferably in the title.

Disqualified list:

_[Smells Like Teen Spirit (Nirvana)
Geek Stink Breath (Green Day)
That Smell ( Lynyrd Skynyrd)
Love Stinks (J Geils Band)
I smell a Rat( Patty Griffin)
Stop and Smell the Roses (Mac Davis)
I Smell Trouble (Buddy Guy)
Smells Like... (Alien Sex Fiend)
Scent of a Mule (Phish)
Odorono (Who)]_

1) Incense and Peppermints (Strawberry Alarm Clock)
2) Stinkfoot (Frank Zappa)
3) The Smell of Money (Todd Rundgren)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: fragrant things, preferably in the title.

Disqualified list:

[Smells Like Teen Spirit (Nirvana)
Geek Stink Breath (Green Day)
That Smell ( Lynyrd Skynyrd)
Love Stinks (J Geils Band)
I smell a Rat( Patty Griffin)
Stop and Smell the Roses (Mac Davis)
I Smell Trouble (Buddy Guy)
Smells Like... (Alien Sex Fiend)
Scent of a Mule (Phish)
Odorono (Who)]

1) Incense and Peppermints (Strawberry Alarm Clock)
2) Stinkfoot (Frank Zappa)
3) The Smell of Money (Todd Rundgren)
4) The Rose (Bette Midler)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: fragrant things, preferably in the title.

Disqualified list:

[Smells Like Teen Spirit (Nirvana)
Geek Stink Breath (Green Day)
That Smell ( Lynyrd Skynyrd)
Love Stinks (J Geils Band)
I smell a Rat( Patty Griffin)
Stop and Smell the Roses (Mac Davis)
I Smell Trouble (Buddy Guy)
Smells Like... (Alien Sex Fiend)
Scent of a Mule (Phish)
Odorono (Who)]

1) Incense and Peppermints (Strawberry Alarm Clock)
2) Stinkfoot (Frank Zappa)
3) The Smell of Money (Todd Rundgren)
4) The Rose (Bette Midler)
5) Killer queen (Queen)

_Perfume came naturally from Paris
Because she could care less..._


----------



## Open Book

New theme: fragrant things, preferably in the title.

Disqualified list:

[Smells Like Teen Spirit (Nirvana)
Geek Stink Breath (Green Day)
That Smell ( Lynyrd Skynyrd)
Love Stinks (J Geils Band)
I smell a Rat( Patty Griffin)
Stop and Smell the Roses (Mac Davis)
I Smell Trouble (Buddy Guy)
Smells Like... (Alien Sex Fiend)
Scent of a Mule (Phish)
Odorono (Who)]

1) Incense and Peppermints (Strawberry Alarm Clock)
2) Stinkfoot (Frank Zappa)
3) The Smell of Money (Todd Rundgren)
4) The Rose (Bette Midler)
5) Killer queen (Queen)
6) Black Coffee in Bed (Squeeze)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: fragrant things, preferably in the title.

Disqualified list:

[Smells Like Teen Spirit (Nirvana)
Geek Stink Breath (Green Day)
That Smell ( Lynyrd Skynyrd)
Love Stinks (J Geils Band)
I smell a Rat( Patty Griffin)
Stop and Smell the Roses (Mac Davis)
I Smell Trouble (Buddy Guy)
Smells Like... (Alien Sex Fiend)
Scent of a Mule (Phish)
Odorono (Who)]

1) Incense and Peppermints (Strawberry Alarm Clock)
2) Stinkfoot (Frank Zappa)
3) The Smell of Money (Todd Rundgren)
4) The Rose (Bette Midler)
5) Killer queen (Queen)
6) Black Coffee in Bed (Squeeze)
7) Under your thumb (Godley and Creme)

_So I rolled myself a cigarette
and smoked it on my own
but it didn't stop the whispers
or the smell of her cologne
_


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: fragrant things, preferably in the title.

Disqualified list:

[Smells Like Teen Spirit (Nirvana)
Geek Stink Breath (Green Day)
That Smell ( Lynyrd Skynyrd)
Love Stinks (J Geils Band)
I smell a Rat( Patty Griffin)
Stop and Smell the Roses (Mac Davis)
I Smell Trouble (Buddy Guy)
Smells Like... (Alien Sex Fiend)
Scent of a Mule (Phish)
Odorono (Who)]

1) Incense and Peppermints (Strawberry Alarm Clock)
2) Stinkfoot (Frank Zappa)
3) The Smell of Money (Todd Rundgren)
4) The Rose (Bette Midler)
5) Killer queen (Queen)
6) Black Coffee in Bed (Squeeze)
7) Under your thumb (Godley and Creme)
8) If I Knew You Were Comin' (Eileen Barton)

"If I knew you were comin', I'd've baked a cake"


----------



## Open Book

New theme: fragrant things, preferably in the title.

Disqualified list:

[Smells Like Teen Spirit (Nirvana)
Geek Stink Breath (Green Day)
That Smell ( Lynyrd Skynyrd)
Love Stinks (J Geils Band)
I smell a Rat( Patty Griffin)
Stop and Smell the Roses (Mac Davis)
I Smell Trouble (Buddy Guy)
Smells Like... (Alien Sex Fiend)
Scent of a Mule (Phish)
Odorono (Who)]

1) Incense and Peppermints (Strawberry Alarm Clock)
2) Stinkfoot (Frank Zappa)
3) The Smell of Money (Todd Rundgren)
4) The Rose (Bette Midler)
5) Killer queen (Queen)
6) Black Coffee in Bed (Squeeze)
7) Under your thumb (Godley and Creme)
8) If I Knew You Were Comin' (Eileen Barton)
9) American Pie (Don McLean)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: fragrant things, preferably in the title.

Disqualified list:

[Smells Like Teen Spirit (Nirvana)
Geek Stink Breath (Green Day)
That Smell ( Lynyrd Skynyrd)
Love Stinks (J Geils Band)
I smell a Rat( Patty Griffin)
Stop and Smell the Roses (Mac Davis)
I Smell Trouble (Buddy Guy)
Smells Like... (Alien Sex Fiend)
Scent of a Mule (Phish)
Odorono (Who)]

1) Incense and Peppermints (Strawberry Alarm Clock)
2) Stinkfoot (Frank Zappa)
3) The Smell of Money (Todd Rundgren)
4) The Rose (Bette Midler)
5) Killer queen (Queen)
6) Black Coffee in Bed (Squeeze)
7) Under your thumb (Godley and Creme)
8) If I Knew You Were Comin' (Eileen Barton)
9) American Pie (Don McLean)
10) Cinnamon Girl (Neil Young)

Anyone can start the next theme.


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: fragrant things, preferably in the title.

Disqualified list:

[Smells Like Teen Spirit (Nirvana)
Geek Stink Breath (Green Day)
That Smell ( Lynyrd Skynyrd)
Love Stinks (J Geils Band)
I smell a Rat( Patty Griffin)
Stop and Smell the Roses (Mac Davis)
I Smell Trouble (Buddy Guy)
Smells Like... (Alien Sex Fiend)
Scent of a Mule (Phish)
Odorono (Who)]

1) Incense and Peppermints (Strawberry Alarm Clock)
2) Stinkfoot (Frank Zappa)
3) The Smell of Money (Todd Rundgren)
4) The Rose (Bette Midler)
5) Killer queen (Queen)
6) Black Coffee in Bed (Squeeze)
7) Under your thumb (Godley and Creme)
8) If I Knew You Were Comin' (Eileen Barton)
9) American Pie (Don McLean) 
10) Summer Breeze (Seals & Croft) ("blowing through the jasmine in my mind")


----------



## Art Rock

Previous theme ended with post 7049.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: USA! USA!
Song title must contain the word American.

1) American idiot (Green Day)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: USA! USA!
Song title must contain the word American.

1) American idiot (Green Day)
2) American Woman (Guess Who)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: USA! USA!
Song title must contain the word American.

1) American idiot (Green Day)
2) American Woman (Guess Who)
3) American Boy ( Estelle)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: USA! USA!
Song title must contain the word American.

1) American idiot (Green Day)
2) American Woman (Guess Who)
3) American Boy ( Estelle)
4) I'm Afraid Of Americans (David Bowie)


----------



## Rogerx

Just a friendly remark, it would be ever so nice if no 10 at least try finding a new theme .
Second: I have nothing against U.S.A but the world is bigger, no offence but who know 10 songs about Europe?
So again, this is not a personal attack just a friendly reminder.:angel:


----------



## Art Rock

Rogerx said:


> Just a friendly remark, it would be ever so nice if no 10 at least try finding a new theme .
> Second: I have nothing against U.S.A but the world is bigger, no offence but who know 10 songs about Europe?
> So again, this is not a personal attack just a friendly reminder.:angel:


We've also done plenty of European themes already.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: USA! USA!
Song title must contain the word American.

1) American idiot (Green Day)
2) American Woman (Guess Who)
3) American Boy ( Estelle)
4) I'm Afraid Of Americans (David Bowie)
5) American Soul ( U2)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: USA! USA!
Song title must contain the word American.

1) American idiot (Green Day)
2) American Woman (Guess Who)
3) American Boy ( Estelle)
4) I'm Afraid Of Americans (David Bowie)
5) American Soul ( U2)
6) American tune (Paul Simon)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: USA! USA!
Song title must contain the word American.

1) American idiot (Green Day)
2) American Woman (Guess Who)
3) American Boy ( Estelle)
4) I'm Afraid Of Americans (David Bowie)
5) American Soul ( U2)
6) American tune (Paul Simon)
7) Americana ( Ray Davies)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: USA! USA!
Song title must contain the word American.

1) American idiot (Green Day)
2) American Woman (Guess Who)
3) American Boy ( Estelle)
4) I'm Afraid Of Americans (David Bowie)
5) American Soul ( U2)
6) American tune (Paul Simon)
7) Americana ( Ray Davies)
8) Young Americans (David Bowie)


----------



## Duncan

Rogerx said:


> Just a friendly remark, it would be ever so nice if no 10 at least try finding a new theme .
> Second: I have nothing against U.S.A but the world is bigger, no offence but *who know 10 songs about Europe?*
> So again, this is not a personal attack just a friendly reminder.:angel:





Rogerx said:


> New theme: USA! USA!
> Song title must contain the word American.
> 
> 1) American idiot (Green Day)
> 2) American Woman (Guess Who)
> *3) American Boy ( Estelle)*
> 4) I'm Afraid Of Americans (David Bowie)
> *5) American Soul ( U2)*
> 6) American tune (Paul Simon)
> *7) Americana ( Ray Davies)*


I don't see the problem... It should be just as easy for someone to use songfacts.com (or lyrics.com or ranker.com or azlyrics.com or genius.com) to find songs about "Europe" as it is to find songs with the word "American" in the title.

*There are (at a minimum) several hundred* three and four responses per theme by one member in particular which have been drawn from a single search using one of the the above sites - this is easily verifiable by visiting any one of the five and then typing the theme into the search box located at the top of each...

https://www.songfacts.com/search/songs/american

This is not a personal attack... just a friendly reminder...

"Google" is a word with both a literal and figurative definition - one can "literally Google" by searching at that eponymous website or by using the search bar in one's browser... One can "figuratively Google" by using songfacts.com or lyrics.com or ranker.com or azlyrics.com or genius.com directly without going through either Google (or Bing) to search directly for an answer to the theme that is being presented.

Both "literal" and "figurative" Googling are a clear violation of the spirit of Art Rock's thread and a disservice to those members who engage within the thread in a genuine spirit of fair play.


----------



## Duncan

New theme: USA! USA!
Song title must contain the word American.

1) American idiot (Green Day)
2) American Woman (Guess Who)
3) American Boy ( Estelle)
4) I'm Afraid Of Americans (David Bowie)
5) American Soul ( U2)
6) American tune (Paul Simon)
7) Americana ( Ray Davies)
8) Young Americans (David Bowie)
9) All-American Alien Boy (Ian Hunter)


----------



## Art Rock

Welcome back Duncan. 

I will clarify the rules given your remarks which are completely to the point.

The use of songs completely in languages other than English is once more not allowed from now on.


----------



## Art Rock

Using the two hours inactivity rule to add a fourth and close this theme:

New theme: USA! USA!
Song title must contain the word American.

1) American idiot (Green Day)
2) American Woman (Guess Who)
3) American Boy ( Estelle)
4) I'm Afraid Of Americans (David Bowie)
5) American Soul ( U2)
6) American tune (Paul Simon)
7) Americana ( Ray Davies)
8) Young Americans (David Bowie)
9) All-American Alien Boy (Ian Hunter)
10) American pie (Don McLean)



As this theme was my choice, anyone can start a new theme. Please use the search in thread option first. Thanks.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs where the first line of the lyrics is a question.

1) Dancing with the moonlit knight (Genesis)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: songs where the first line of the lyrics is a question.

1) Dancing with the moonlit knight (Genesis)
2) How? (John Lennon)

_"How can I go forward when I don't know which way I'm facing?"_


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs where the first line of the lyrics is a question.

1) Dancing with the moonlit knight (Genesis)
2) How? (John Lennon)
3) If (Bread)


----------



## Duncan

Challenging theme in a good way, Art. I had to fact-check my first three responses - all were wrong - :lol:


New theme: songs where the first line of the lyrics is a question.

1) Dancing with the moonlit knight (Genesis)
2) How? (John Lennon)
3) If (Bread)
4) Why Don't We Do It In The Road? (The Beatles)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: songs where the first line of the lyrics is a question.

1) Dancing with the moonlit knight (Genesis)
2) How? (John Lennon)
3) If (Bread)
4) Why Don't We Do It In The Road? (The Beatles)
5) Do You Know the Way to San Jose (Dionne Warwick)


----------



## Duncan

New theme: songs where the first line of the lyrics is a question.

1) Dancing with the moonlit knight (Genesis)
2) How? (John Lennon)
3) If (Bread)
4) Why Don't We Do It In The Road? (The Beatles)
5) Do You Know the Way to San Jose (Dionne Warwick)
6) Blowin' In The Wind (Bob Dylan)

* - _"How many roads must a man walk down before you call him a man?"_


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs where the first line of the lyrics is a question.

1) Dancing with the moonlit knight (Genesis)
2) How? (John Lennon)
3) If (Bread)
4) Why Don't We Do It In The Road? (The Beatles)
5) Do You Know the Way to San Jose (Dionne Warwick)
6) Blowin' In The Wind (Bob Dylan)
7) Are you lonesome tonight (Elvis Presley)


----------



## Duncan

New theme: songs where the first line of the lyrics is a question.

1) Dancing with the moonlit knight (Genesis)
2) How? (John Lennon)
3) If (Bread)
4) Why Don't We Do It In The Road? (The Beatles)
5) Do You Know the Way to San Jose (Dionne Warwick)
6) Blowin' In The Wind (Bob Dylan)
7) Are you lonesome tonight (Elvis Presley)
8) Hello, I Love You (The Doors) *



* This was yet another one that I had to fact-check as I wasn't sure if the opening line was "Hello, I love you, won't you tell me your name?" in the sense of "word, comma, phrase, comma, end question" which would have been a valid selection or "word, period, phase, period, end question" - Hello. I Love you. Won't you tell me your name?"which would of course have been invalid. It's one line of lyric separated by two commas ending in a question mark.


----------



## Josquin13

New theme: songs where the first line of the lyrics is a question.

1) Dancing with the moonlit knight (Genesis)
2) How? (John Lennon)
3) If (Bread)
4) Why Don't We Do It In The Road? (The Beatles)
5) Do You Know the Way to San Jose (Dionne Warwick)
6) Blowin' In The Wind (Bob Dylan)
7) Are you lonesome tonight (Elvis Presley)
8) Hello, I Love You (The Doors)
9) Should I Stay or Should I Go? (The Clash)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs where the first line of the lyrics is a question.

1) Dancing with the moonlit knight (Genesis)
2) How? (John Lennon)
3) If (Bread)
4) Why Don't We Do It In The Road? (The Beatles)
5) Do You Know the Way to San Jose (Dionne Warwick)
6) Blowin' In The Wind (Bob Dylan)
7) Are you lonesome tonight (Elvis Presley)
8) Hello, I Love You (The Doors)
9) Should I Stay or Should I Go? (The Clash)
10) Who Are You? (Who)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: true or truth, preferably in the title

1) True (Spandau Ballet)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: true or truth, preferably in the title

1) True (Spandau Ballet)
2) Truth (Neil Finn)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: true or truth, preferably in the title

1) True (Spandau Ballet)
2) Truth (Neil Finn)
3) True Colors (Cyndi Lauper)


----------



## Duncan

New theme: true or truth, preferably in the title

1) True (Spandau Ballet)
2) Truth (Neil Finn)
3) True Colors (Cyndi Lauper)
4) Truth (Todd Rundgren) * Same title as 2.) but different tune


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: true or truth, preferably in the title

1) True (Spandau Ballet)
2) Truth (Neil Finn)
3) True Colors (Cyndi Lauper)
4) Truth (Todd Rundgren) 
5) Gimme Some Truth (John Lennon)


----------



## Duncan

Corrected List - 

New theme: true or truth, preferably in the title

1) True (Spandau Ballet)
2) Truth (Neil Finn)
3) True Colors (Cyndi Lauper)
4) Truth (Todd Rundgren) * Same title as 2.) but different tune
5) Gimme Some Truth (John Lennon)
6) Tell The Truth (Derek and the Dominos)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: true or truth, preferably in the title

1) True (Spandau Ballet)
2) Truth (Neil Finn)
3) True Colors (Cyndi Lauper)
4) Gimme Some Truth (John Lennon)
5) Find My Dream Come True (Twilight Nuages)


----------



## Duncan

Corrected List -

New theme: true or truth, preferably in the title

1) True (Spandau Ballet)
2) Truth (Neil Finn)
3) True Colors (Cyndi Lauper)
4) Truth (Todd Rundgren) * Same title as 2.) but different tune
5) Gimme Some Truth (John Lennon)
6) Tell The Truth (Derek and the Dominos)
7) Find My Dream Come True (Twilight Nuages)
8) Truth, Goodness, and Beauty (The Cure)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: true or truth, preferably in the title

1) True (Spandau Ballet)
2) Truth (Neil Finn)
3) True Colors (Cyndi Lauper)
4) Truth (Todd Rundgren) * Same title as 2.) but different tune
5) Gimme Some Truth (John Lennon)
6) Tell The Truth (Derek and the Dominos)
7) Find My Dream Come True (Twilight Nuages)
8) Truth, Goodness, and Beauty (The Cure)
9) True Life Hero (Klaatu)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: true or truth, preferably in the title

1) True (Spandau Ballet)
2) Truth (Neil Finn)
3) True Colors (Cyndi Lauper)
4) Truth (Todd Rundgren) * Same title as 2.) but different tune
5) Gimme Some Truth (John Lennon)
6) Tell The Truth (Derek and the Dominos)
7) Find My Dream Come True (Twilight Nuages)
8) Truth, Goodness, and Beauty (The Cure)
9) True Life Hero (Klaatu)
10) Be True To Your School (The Beach Boys)

Anyone can start a theme.


----------



## Duncan

*New theme =* *Part Two** - Songs with syllabic vocalizations -

songs with syllables sung as if they were lyrics -*

This is an example of "syllabic vocalization" -






-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*The following tunes from Part One are prohibited...*

_1.) Carrie Anne (The Hollies)
2.) Suite: Judy Blue Eyes (CSN)
3.) Your Move/I've Seen All Good People (Yes)
4.) Jackie Wilson Said (Van Morrison)
5.) Girl (The Beatles)
6.) Black Dog (Led Zeppelin}
7.) Walk on the Wild Side (Lou Reed)
8.) I-E-A-I-A-I-O (System of a Down)
9.) Mrs. Robinson (Simon and Garfunkel)
10.) Rag Doll (Four Seasons)
_

*New theme =* *Part Two* - *Songs with syllabic vocalizations -

songs with syllables sung as if they were lyrics -*

1) Doo Doo Doo Doo Doo (Heartbreaker) (The Rolling Stones)


----------



## Open Book

New theme = Part Two - Songs with syllabic vocalizations -
Post 7086 has disqualified songs

songs with syllables sung as if they were lyrics -

1) Doo Doo Doo Doo Doo (Heartbreaker) (The Rolling Stones)
2) De Do Do Do, De Da Da Da (The Police)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme = Part Two - Songs with syllabic vocalizations -
Post 7086 has disqualified songs

songs with syllables sung as if they were lyrics -

1) Doo Doo Doo Doo Doo (Heartbreaker) (The Rolling Stones)
2) De Do Do Do, De Da Da Da (The Police) 
3) Da Doo Ron Ron (The Crystals)


----------



## Open Book

New theme = Part Two - Songs with syllabic vocalizations -
Post 7086 has disqualified songs

songs with syllables sung as if they were lyrics -

1) Doo Doo Doo Doo Doo (Heartbreaker) (The Rolling Stones)
2) De Do Do Do, De Da Da Da (The Police)
3) Da Doo Ron Ron (The Crystals)
4) Tom's Diner (Suzanne Vega)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = Part Two - Songs with syllabic vocalizations -
Post 7086 has disqualified songs

songs with syllables sung as if they were lyrics -

1) Doo Doo Doo Doo Doo (Heartbreaker) (The Rolling Stones)
2) De Do Do Do, De Da Da Da (The Police)
3) Da Doo Ron Ron (The Crystals)
4) Tom's Diner (Suzanne Vega)
5) Hey Jude (The Beatles)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme = Part Two - Songs with syllabic vocalizations -
Post 7086 has disqualified songs

songs with syllables sung as if they were lyrics -

1) Doo Doo Doo Doo Doo (Heartbreaker) (The Rolling Stones)
2) De Do Do Do, De Da Da Da (The Police)
3) Da Doo Ron Ron (The Crystals)
4) Tom's Diner (Suzanne Vega)
5) Hey Jude (The Beatles)
6) Ob-La-Di, Ob-La-Da (Beatles)


----------



## Duncan

New theme = Part Two - Songs with syllabic vocalizations -
Post 7086 has disqualified songs

songs with syllables sung as if they were lyrics -

1) Doo Doo Doo Doo Doo (Heartbreaker) (The Rolling Stones)
2) De Do Do Do, De Da Da Da (The Police)
3) Da Doo Ron Ron (The Crystals)
4) Tom's Diner (Suzanne Vega)
5) Hey Jude (The Beatles)
6) Ob-La-Di, Ob-La-Da (Beatles)
7) The Great Gig In The Sky (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme = Part Two - Songs with syllabic vocalizations -
Post 7086 has disqualified songs

songs with syllables sung as if they were lyrics -

1) Doo Doo Doo Doo Doo (Heartbreaker) (The Rolling Stones)
2) De Do Do Do, De Da Da Da (The Police)
3) Da Doo Ron Ron (The Crystals)
4) Tom's Diner (Suzanne Vega)
5) Hey Jude (The Beatles)
6) Ob-La-Di, Ob-La-Da (Beatles)
7) The Great Gig In The Sky (Pink Floyd)
8) Witch Doctor (David Seville)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme = Part Two - Songs with syllabic vocalizations -
Post 7086 has disqualified songs

songs with syllables sung as if they were lyrics -

1) Doo Doo Doo Doo Doo (Heartbreaker) (The Rolling Stones)
2) De Do Do Do, De Da Da Da (The Police)
3) Da Doo Ron Ron (The Crystals)
4) Tom's Diner (Suzanne Vega)
5) Hey Jude (The Beatles)
6) Ob-La-Di, Ob-La-Da (Beatles)
7) The Great Gig In The Sky (Pink Floyd)
8) Witch Doctor (David Seville)
9) Doot Doot (Freur)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme = Part Two - Songs with syllabic vocalizations -
Post 7086 has disqualified songs

songs with syllables sung as if they were lyrics -

1) Doo Doo Doo Doo Doo (Heartbreaker) (The Rolling Stones)
2) De Do Do Do, De Da Da Da (The Police)
3) Da Doo Ron Ron (The Crystals)
4) Tom's Diner (Suzanne Vega)
5) Hey Jude (The Beatles)
6) Ob-La-Di, Ob-La-Da (Beatles)
7) The Great Gig In The Sky (Pink Floyd)
8) Witch Doctor (David Seville)
9) Doot Doot (Freur)
10) Aba Daba Honeymoon (Debbie Reynolds)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: song contains "born", preferably in the title

1) Born To Be Wild (Steppenwolf)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: song contains "born", preferably in the title

1) Born To Be Wild (Steppenwolf)
2) Born Free ( Matt Monro)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: song contains "born", preferably in the title

1) Born To Be Wild (Steppenwolf)
2) Born Free ( Matt Monro)
3) Born To Wander (Rare Earth)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: song contains "born", preferably in the title

1) Born To Be Wild (Steppenwolf)
2) Born Free ( Matt Monro)
3) Born To Wander (Rare Earth)
4) Born As Ghosts ( Rage Against the Machine)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: song contains "born", preferably in the title

1) Born To Be Wild (Steppenwolf)
2) Born Free ( Matt Monro)
3) Born To Wander (Rare Earth)
4) Born As Ghosts ( Rage Against the Machine)
5) Born on the Bayou (Creedence Clearwater Revival)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: song contains "born", preferably in the title

1) Born To Be Wild (Steppenwolf)
2) Born Free ( Matt Monro)
3) Born To Wander (Rare Earth)
4) Born As Ghosts ( Rage Against the Machine)
5) Born on the Bayou (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
6) Born This Way (Lady Gaga)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: song contains "born", preferably in the title

1) Born To Be Wild (Steppenwolf)
2) Born Free ( Matt Monro)
3) Born To Wander (Rare Earth)
4) Born As Ghosts ( Rage Against the Machine)
5) Born on the Bayou (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
6) Born This Way (Lady Gaga)
7) Born in the USA ( Bruce Sprinsteen)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: song contains "born", preferably in the title

1) Born To Be Wild (Steppenwolf)
2) Born Free ( Matt Monro)
3) Born To Wander (Rare Earth)
4) Born As Ghosts ( Rage Against the Machine)
5) Born on the Bayou (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
6) Born This Way (Lady Gaga)
7) Born in the USA ( Bruce Sprinsteen)
8) Born to be alive (Patrick Hernandez)


----------



## Duncan

New theme: song contains "born", preferably in the title

1) Born To Be Wild (Steppenwolf)
2) Born Free ( Matt Monro)
3) Born To Wander (Rare Earth)
4) Born As Ghosts ( Rage Against the Machine)
5) Born on the Bayou (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
6) Born This Way (Lady Gaga)
7) Born in the USA ( Bruce Sprinsteen)
8) Born to be alive (Patrick Hernandez)
9) Born To Sing (Van Morrison)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: song contains "born", preferably in the title

1) Born To Be Wild (Steppenwolf)
2) Born Free ( Matt Monro)
3) Born To Wander (Rare Earth)
4) Born As Ghosts ( Rage Against the Machine)
5) Born on the Bayou (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
6) Born This Way (Lady Gaga)
7) Born in the USA ( Bruce Sprinsteen)
8) Born to be alive (Patrick Hernandez)
9) Born To Sing (Van Morrison)
10) Born under punches (Talking Heads)


----------



## Duncan

Clash in post - corrected...


----------



## Art Rock

................................. corrected .................................


----------



## Art Rock

Let's try this once more (played before, as well as a variation):

Song titles consisting of only one (male) name. No repeats.

The following songs (and names) are disqualified based on previous themes:
_
1) Daniel (Elton John)
2) Jesse (Carly Simon)
3) Eddie (TNT)
4) Carey (Joni Mitchell)
5) James (Billy Joel)
6) Christian (China Crisis)
7) Vincent( Don McLean)
8) Sebastian (Cockney Rebel)
9) Willy (Joni Mitchell)
10) Ben (Michael Jackson)
11) Joshua (Dolly Parton)
12) Mickey (Toni Basil)
13) Denis ( Blondie)
14) Duncan (Paul Simon)_


----------



## Art Rock

Song titles consisting of only one (male) name, no other words, also not in parentheses. No repeats.
Disqualified songs (and names) in post 7108.

1) Alejandro (Lady Gaga)


----------



## Rogerx

Song titles consisting of only one (male) name, no other words, also not in parentheses. No repeats.
Disqualified songs (and names) in post 7108.

1) Alejandro (Lady Gaga)
2) Alfie ( Dionne Warwick)


----------



## Art Rock

Song titles consisting of only one (male) name, no other words, also not in parentheses. No repeats.
Disqualified songs (and names) in post 7108.

1) Alejandro (Lady Gaga)
2) Alfie ( Dionne Warwick)
3) Nikita (Elton John)



I know it was used for one of the female names game, but it is of course a Russian male name.


----------



## Rogerx

Song titles consisting of only one (male) name, no other words, also not in parentheses. No repeats.
Disqualified songs (and names) in post 7108.

1) Alejandro (Lady Gaga)
2) Alfie ( Dionne Warwick)
3) Nikita (Elton John)
4) Fernando ( ABBA)


----------



## SanAntone

Song titles consisting of only one (male) name, no other words, also not in parentheses. No repeats.
Disqualified songs (and names) in post 7108.

1) Alejandro (Lady Gaga)
2) Alfie ( Dionne Warwick)
3) Nikita (Elton John)
4) Fernando ( ABBA) 

I goofed


----------



## Starving Wolf

Song titles consisting of only one (male) name, no other words, also not in parentheses. No repeats.
Disqualified songs (and names) in post 7108.

1) Alejandro (Lady Gaga)
2) Alfie ( Dionne Warwick)
3) Nikita (Elton John)
4) Fernando ( ABBA) 
5) Napoleon (Ani Difranco)


----------



## Art Rock

Song titles consisting of only one (male) name, no other words, also not in parentheses. No repeats.
Disqualified songs (and names) in post 7108.

1) Alejandro (Lady Gaga)
2) Alfie ( Dionne Warwick)
3) Nikita (Elton John)
4) Fernando ( ABBA)
5) Napoleon (Ani Difranco)
6) Angelo (Brotherhood of Man)


----------



## Rogerx

Song titles consisting of only one (male) name, no other words, also not in parentheses. No repeats.
Disqualified songs (and names) in post 7108.

1) Alejandro (Lady Gaga)
2) Alfie ( Dionne Warwick)
3) Nikita (Elton John)
4) Fernando ( ABBA)
5) Napoleon (Ani Difranco)
6) Angelo (Brotherhood of Man)
7) Jeremy (Pearl Jam)


----------



## Open Book

Song titles consisting of only one (male) name, no other words, also not in parentheses. No repeats.
Disqualified songs (and names) in post 7108.

1) Alejandro (Lady Gaga)
2) Alfie ( Dionne Warwick)
3) Nikita (Elton John)
4) Fernando ( ABBA)
5) Napoleon (Ani Difranco)
6) Angelo (Brotherhood of Man)
7) Jeremy (Pearl Jam)
8) Luka (Suzanne Vega)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Song titles consisting of only one (male) name, no other words, also not in parentheses. No repeats.
Disqualified songs (and names) in post 7108.

1) Alejandro (Lady Gaga)
2) Alfie ( Dionne Warwick)
3) Nikita (Elton John)
4) Fernando ( ABBA)
5) Napoleon (Ani Difranco)
6) Angelo (Brotherhood of Man)
7) Jeremy (Pearl Jam)
8) Luka (Suzanne Vega)
9) Wilson (Phish)


----------



## pianozach

Song titles consisting of only one (male) name, no other words, also not in parentheses. No repeats.
Disqualified songs (and names) in post 7108.

1) Alejandro (Lady Gaga)
2) Alfie (Dionne Warwick)
3) Nikita (Elton John)
4) Fernando (ABBA)
5) Napoleon (Ani Difranco)
6) Angelo (Brotherhood of Man)
7) Jeremy (Pearl Jam)
8) Luka (Suzanne Vega)
9) Wilson (Phish)
10) Charlie (Chumbawumba)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Songs about jerks, cads, and azzholes

1) You're So Vain (Carly Simon)


----------



## Art Rock

I could have sworn we did a theme like this not too long ago, and that I posted the Carly Simon song. But the search thread function says 'no'. Maybe on another discussion board.

EDIT: found it. Theme "songs not so nice towards men", which I guess is sufficiently different.


----------



## Starving Wolf

Art Rock said:


> I could have sworn we did a theme like this not too long ago, and that I posted the Carly Simon song. But the search thread function says 'no'. Maybe on another discussion board.


We did "songs not so nice towards men" recently. The Carly Simon song was on that list. FYI.


----------



## Art Rock

Heh - I edited it in, at the same time you posted.


----------



## Starving Wolf

Art Rock said:


> Heh - I edited it in, at the same time you posted.


"Great minds think alike"?


----------



## pianozach

Art Rock said:


> I could have sworn we did a theme like this not too long ago, and that I posted the Carly Simon song. But the search thread function says 'no'. Maybe on another discussion board.
> 
> EDIT: found it. Theme "songs not so nice towards men", which I guess is sufficiently different.


I cannot say I searched for THAT theme.


----------



## Art Rock

Well, the search in thread function failed here. I usually do a search on the theme AND on the song that first comes to my mind for the theme. But I did not find the earlier thread - had to go back page by page.

No problem, the theme is sufficiently different.


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Songs about jerks, cads, and azzholes

1) You're So Vain (Carly Simon)
2) Bigmouth strikes again (Smiths)


----------



## Starving Wolf

pianozach said:


> I cannot say I searched for THAT theme.


I actually searched for "vain". Search Thread rejects a lot of small/common word searches. I've found that searching for the title or artist of a song that's perfect for a proposed theme works well for finding similar themes we've done before.


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Songs about jerks, cads, and azzholes

1) You're So Vain (Carly Simon)
2) Bigmouth strikes again (Smiths)
3) Little Miss Can't Be Wrong (Spin Doctors)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Songs about jerks, cads, and azzholes

1) You're So Vain (Carly Simon)
2) Bigmouth strikes again (Smiths)
3) Little Miss Can't Be Wrong (Spin Doctors)
4) Too drunk to XXXX (Dead Kennedys)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Songs about jerks, cads, and azzholes

1) You're So Vain (Carly Simon)
2) Bigmouth strikes again (Smiths)
3) Little Miss Can't Be Wrong (Spin Doctors)
4) Too drunk to XXXX (Dead Kennedys)
5) Big Shot (Billy Joel)

_This was actually the first song I thought of when the theme came to mind, but I kept getting the tune and lyrics mixed up with a few other Billy Joel songs, and couldn't remember the title until just now . . . _


----------



## Bulldog

Theme: Songs about jerks, cads, and azzholes

1) You're So Vain (Carly Simon)
2) Bigmouth strikes again (Smiths)
3) Little Miss Can't Be Wrong (Spin Doctors)
4) Too drunk to XXXX (Dead Kennedys)
5) Big Shot (Billy Joel)
6) Cold as Ice (Foreigner)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Songs about jerks, cads, and azzholes

1) You're So Vain (Carly Simon)
2) Bigmouth strikes again (Smiths)
3) Little Miss Can't Be Wrong (Spin Doctors)
4) Too drunk to XXXX (Dead Kennedys)
5) Big Shot (Billy Joel)
6) Cold as Ice (Foreigner)
7) Mr. Big Stuff (Jean Knight)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Songs about jerks, cads, and azzholes

1) You're So Vain (Carly Simon)
2) Bigmouth strikes again (Smiths)
3) Little Miss Can't Be Wrong (Spin Doctors)
4) Too drunk to XXXX (Dead Kennedys)
5) Big Shot (Billy Joel)
6) Cold as Ice (Foreigner)
7) Mr. Big Stuff (Jean Knight)
8) Cecilia (Simon and Garfunkel)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: Songs about jerks, cads, and azzholes

1) You're So Vain (Carly Simon)
2) Bigmouth strikes again (Smiths)
3) Little Miss Can't Be Wrong (Spin Doctors)
4) Too drunk to XXXX (Dead Kennedys)
5) Big Shot (Billy Joel)
6) Cold as Ice (Foreigner)
7) Mr. Big Stuff (Jean Knight)
8) Cecilia (Simon and Garfunkel)
9) No Thugs in our House (XTC)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Songs about jerks, cads, and azzholes

1) You're So Vain (Carly Simon)
2) Bigmouth strikes again (Smiths)
3) Little Miss Can't Be Wrong (Spin Doctors)
4) Too drunk to XXXX (Dead Kennedys)
5) Big Shot (Billy Joel)
6) Cold as Ice (Foreigner)
7) Mr. Big Stuff (Jean Knight)
8) Cecilia (Simon and Garfunkel)
9) No Thugs in our House (XTC)
10) Mean Mr Mustard (Beatles)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: clowns

1) Send In The Clowns (Judy Collins)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: clowns

1) Send In The Clowns (Judy Collins) 
2) Death of a Clown (The Kinks)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: clowns

1) Send In The Clowns (Judy Collins)
2) Death of a Clown (The Kinks)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: clowns

1) Send In The Clowns (Judy Collins)
2) Death of a Clown (The Kinks)
3)Rambozo The Clown (Dead Kennedys)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: clowns

1) Send In The Clowns (Judy Collins)
2) Death of a Clown (The Kinks)
3)Rambozo The Clown (Dead Kennedys)
4) Cathy's Clown (Everly Brothers)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: clowns

1) Send In The Clowns (Judy Collins)
2) Death of a Clown (The Kinks)
3) Rambozo The Clown (Dead Kennedys)
4) Cathy's Clown (Everly Brothers)
5) Stuck in the Middle with You (Stealer's Wheel)

_Clowns to the left of me,
Jokers to the right, here I am,
Stuck in the middle with you
_


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: clowns

1) Send In The Clowns (Judy Collins)
2) Death of a Clown (The Kinks)
3) Rambozo The Clown (Dead Kennedys)
4) Cathy's Clown (Everly Brothers)
5) Stuck in the Middle with You (Stealer's Wheel)
6) "King Of Clowns" (Neil Sedaka)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: clowns

1) Send In The Clowns (Judy Collins)
2) Death of a Clown (The Kinks)
3) Rambozo The Clown (Dead Kennedys)
4) Cathy's Clown (Everly Brothers)
5) Stuck in the Middle with You (Stealer's Wheel)
6) "King Of Clowns" (Neil Sedaka)
7) Like A Rolling Stone (Bob Dylan)

_Ah you never turned around to see the frowns
On the jugglers and the clowns when they all did tricks for you_


----------



## Open Book

New theme: clowns

1) Send In The Clowns (Judy Collins)
2) Death of a Clown (The Kinks)
3) Rambozo The Clown (Dead Kennedys)
4) Cathy's Clown (Everly Brothers)
5) Stuck in the Middle with You (Stealer's Wheel)
6) "King Of Clowns" (Neil Sedaka)
7) Like A Rolling Stone (Bob Dylan)
8) Tears of a Clown (Smokey Robinson)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: clowns

1) Send In The Clowns (Judy Collins)
2) Death of a Clown (The Kinks)
3) Rambozo The Clown (Dead Kennedys)
4) Cathy's Clown (Everly Brothers)
5) Stuck in the Middle with You (Stealer's Wheel)
6) "King Of Clowns" (Neil Sedaka)
7) Like A Rolling Stone (Bob Dylan)
8) Tears of a Clown (Smokey Robinson)
9) Cowboys and Clowns (Ronnie Milsap)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: clowns

1) Send In The Clowns (Judy Collins)
2) Death of a Clown (The Kinks)
3) Rambozo The Clown (Dead Kennedys)
4) Cathy's Clown (Everly Brothers)
5) Stuck in the Middle with You (Stealer's Wheel)
6) "King Of Clowns" (Neil Sedaka)
7) Like A Rolling Stone (Bob Dylan)
8) Tears of a Clown (Smokey Robinson)
9) Cowboys and Clowns (Ronnie Milsap)
10) See the funny little clown (Bobby Goldsboro)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: title contains specific card(s) from a standard deck of playing cards, or title contains the name of a specific game played with a standard deck of cards. Part 2.

_Disqualified songs:

1) Two of Hearts (Stacey Q)
2) Ace of Spades (Motörhead)
3) Poker Face (Lady Gaga)
4) Lily, Rosemary and the Jack Of Hearts (Bob Dylan)
5) Hearts (Yes)
6) Queen Of Hearts ( Dave Edmunds)
7) The Joker (Steve Miller Band)
8) Bridge Over Troubled Water (Simon and Garfunkel)
9) Only Solitaire (Jethro Tull)
10) Lazy Poker blues (Status Quo)_


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: title contains specific card(s) from a standard deck of playing cards, or title contains the name of a specific game played with a standard deck of cards. Part 2.

Disqualified songs in post 7148.

1) Queen of clubs (KC and the Sunshine Band)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains specific card(s) from a standard deck of playing cards, or title contains the name of a specific game played with a standard deck of cards. Part 2.

Disqualified songs in post 7148.

1) Queen of clubs (KC and the Sunshine Band)
2) Aces High ( Iron Maiden)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: title contains specific card(s) from a standard deck of playing cards, or title contains the name of a specific game played with a standard deck of cards. Part 2.

Disqualified songs in post 7148.

1) Queen of clubs (KC and the Sunshine Band)
2) Aces High ( Iron Maiden)
3) Jack of diamonds (The Walkers)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains specific card(s) from a standard deck of playing cards, or title contains the name of a specific game played with a standard deck of cards. Part 2.

Disqualified songs in post 7148.

1) Queen of clubs (KC and the Sunshine Band)
2) Aces High ( Iron Maiden)
3) Jack of diamonds (The Walkers)
4) Solitaire ( Carpenters)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: title contains specific card(s) from a standard deck of playing cards, or title contains the name of a specific game played with a standard deck of cards. Part 2.

Disqualified songs in post 7148.

1) Queen of clubs (KC and the Sunshine Band)
2) Aces High ( Iron Maiden)
3) Jack of diamonds (The Walkers)
4) Solitaire ( Carpenters)
5) Under the bridge (Red Hot Chili Peppers)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains specific card(s) from a standard deck of playing cards, or title contains the name of a specific game played with a standard deck of cards. Part 2.

Disqualified songs in post 7148.

1) Queen of clubs (KC and the Sunshine Band)
2) Aces High ( Iron Maiden)
3) Jack of diamonds (The Walkers)
4) Solitaire ( Carpenters)
5) Under the bridge (Red Hot Chili Peppers)
6) Diamonds Are A Girl's Best Friend (Carol Channing)


----------



## Art Rock

I'll use the 2+ hours inactivity rule to add a 4th and help the theme forward.


New theme: title contains specific card(s) from a standard deck of playing cards, or title contains the name of a specific game played with a standard deck of cards. Part 2.

Disqualified songs in post 7148.

1) Queen of clubs (KC and the Sunshine Band)
2) Aces High ( Iron Maiden)
3) Jack of diamonds (The Walkers)
4) Solitaire ( Carpenters)
5) Under the bridge (Red Hot Chili Peppers)
6) Diamonds Are A Girl's Best Friend (Carol Channing)
7) Two hearts beat as one (U2)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains specific card(s) from a standard deck of playing cards, or title contains the name of a specific game played with a standard deck of cards. Part 2.

Disqualified songs in post 7148.

1) Queen of clubs (KC and the Sunshine Band)
2) Aces High ( Iron Maiden)
3) Jack of diamonds (The Walkers)
4) Solitaire ( Carpenters)
5) Under the bridge (Red Hot Chili Peppers)
6) Diamonds Are A Girl's Best Friend (Carol Channing)
7) Two hearts beat as one (U2)
8) Diamonds On The Soles Of Her Shoes (Paul Simon)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: title contains specific card(s) from a standard deck of playing cards, or title contains the name of a specific game played with a standard deck of cards. Part 2.

Disqualified songs in post 7148.

1) Queen of clubs (KC and the Sunshine Band)
2) Aces High ( Iron Maiden)
3) Jack of diamonds (The Walkers)
4) Solitaire ( Carpenters)
5) Under the bridge (Red Hot Chili Peppers)
6) Diamonds Are A Girl's Best Friend (Carol Channing)
7) Two hearts beat as one (U2)
8) Diamonds On The Soles Of Her Shoes (Paul Simon)
9) Solitaire (Laura Branigan)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains specific card(s) from a standard deck of playing cards, or title contains the name of a specific game played with a standard deck of cards. Part 2.

Disqualified songs in post 7148.

1) Queen of clubs (KC and the Sunshine Band)
2) Aces High ( Iron Maiden)
3) Jack of diamonds (The Walkers)
4) Solitaire ( Carpenters)
5) Under the bridge (Red Hot Chili Peppers)
6) Diamonds Are A Girl's Best Friend (Carol Channing)
7) Two hearts beat as one (U2)
8) Diamonds On The Soles Of Her Shoes (Paul Simon)
9) Solitaire (Laura Branigan)
10) Diamonds Are Forever (Shirley Bassey)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: places one goes to eat (restaurants, cafes, bistros, etc), preferably in the title.

1) Alice's Restaurant (Arlo Guthrie)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: places one goes to eat (restaurants, cafes, bistros, etc), preferably in the title.

1) Alice's Restaurant (Arlo Guthrie)
2) Scenes from an Italian Restaurant (Billy Joel)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: places one goes to eat (restaurants, cafes, bistros, etc), preferably in the title.

1) Alice's Restaurant (Arlo Guthrie)
2) Scenes from an Italian Restaurant (Billy Joel)
3) King at the King (Evil is in)-(SOD) the story of King Diamond at Burger King yet again.


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: places one goes to eat (restaurants, cafes, bistros, etc), preferably in the title.

1) Alice's Restaurant (Arlo Guthrie)
2) Scenes from an Italian Restaurant (Billy Joel)
3) King at the King (Evil is in)-(SOD) 
4) Tom's Diner (Suzanne Vega)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: places one goes to eat (restaurants, cafes, bistros, etc), preferably in the title.

1) Alice's Restaurant (Arlo Guthrie)
2) Scenes from an Italian Restaurant (Billy Joel)
3) King at the King (Evil is in)-(SOD)
4) Tom's Diner (Suzanne Vega)
5) Little Plastic Castle (Ani DiFranco)

"In a coffee shop in a city
Which is every coffee shop in every city..."


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: places one goes to eat (restaurants, cafes, bistros, etc), preferably in the title.

1) Alice's Restaurant (Arlo Guthrie)
2) Scenes from an Italian Restaurant (Billy Joel)
3) King at the King (Evil is in)-(SOD)
4) Tom's Diner (Suzanne Vega)
5) Little Plastic Castle (Ani DiFranco)
6) Walk Like An Egyptian (Bangles)

_They're hanging out in the donut shop_


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: places one goes to eat (restaurants, cafes, bistros, etc), preferably in the title.

1) Alice's Restaurant (Arlo Guthrie)
2) Scenes from an Italian Restaurant (Billy Joel)
3) King at the King (Evil is in)-(SOD)
4) Tom's Diner (Suzanne Vega)
5) Little Plastic Castle (Ani DiFranco)
6) Walk Like An Egyptian (Bangles)
7) Junk Food Junkie ( Larry Groce )


----------



## pianozach

New theme: places one goes to eat (restaurants, cafes, bistros, etc), preferably in the title.

1) Alice's Restaurant (Arlo Guthrie)
2) Scenes from an Italian Restaurant (Billy Joel)
3) King at the King (Evil is in) (SOD)
4) Tom's Diner (Suzanne Vega)
5) Little Plastic Castle (Ani DiFranco)
6) Walk Like An Egyptian (Bangles)
7) Junk Food Junkie ( Larry Groce )
8) Cafe On the Left Bank (Wings)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: places one goes to eat (restaurants, cafes, bistros, etc), preferably in the title.

1) Alice's Restaurant (Arlo Guthrie)
2) Scenes from an Italian Restaurant (Billy Joel)
3) King at the King (Evil is in) (SOD)
4) Tom's Diner (Suzanne Vega)
5) Little Plastic Castle (Ani DiFranco)
6) Walk Like An Egyptian (Bangles)
7) Junk Food Junkie ( Larry Groce )
8) Cafe On the Left Bank (Wings)
9) The Sad Café ( The Eagles)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: places one goes to eat (restaurants, cafes, bistros, etc), preferably in the title.

1) Alice's Restaurant (Arlo Guthrie)
2) Scenes from an Italian Restaurant (Billy Joel)
3) King at the King (Evil is in) (SOD)
4) Tom's Diner (Suzanne Vega)
5) Little Plastic Castle (Ani DiFranco)
6) Walk Like An Egyptian (Bangles)
7) Junk Food Junkie ( Larry Groce )
8) Cafe On the Left Bank (Wings)
9) The Sad Café ( The Eagles)
10) Cafe Europa (David Sylvian)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Neighbo(u)rs, everybody needs good neighbo(u)rs. Preferably in title, but lyrics OK (please quote).

1) Right next door (Robert Cray)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Neighbo(u)rs, everybody needs good neighbo(u)rs. Preferably in title, but lyrics OK (please quote).

1) Right next door (Robert Cray)
2) In the Neighborhood ( Tom Waits)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Neighbo(u)rs, everybody needs good neighbo(u)rs. Preferably in title, but lyrics OK (please quote).

1) Right next door (Robert Cray)
2) In the Neighborhood ( Tom Waits) 
3) The Boy Next Door (Judy Garland)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Neighbo(u)rs, everybody needs good neighbo(u)rs. Preferably in title, but lyrics OK (please quote).

1) Right next door (Robert Cray)
2) In the Neighborhood ( Tom Waits)
3) The Boy Next Door (Judy Garland)
4) Living Nest door to Alice( Smokie)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Neighbo(u)rs, everybody needs good neighbo(u)rs. Preferably in title, but lyrics OK (please quote).

1) Right next door (Robert Cray)
2) In the Neighborhood ( Tom Waits)
3) The Boy Next Door (Judy Garland)
4) Living Next door to Alice (Smokie)
5) How is your life today (Porcupine Tree)

_The letters pile up in the hallway
Junk mail and bills from the catalogs
And the neighbors have guessed 'cause I've canceled the milk
And they don't hear your voice through the walls anymore_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Neighbo(u)rs, everybody needs good neighbo(u)rs. Preferably in title, but lyrics OK (please quote).

New theme: Neighbo(u)rs, everybody needs good neighbo(u)rs. Preferably in title, but lyrics OK (please quote).

1) Right next door (Robert Cray)
2) In the Neighborhood ( Tom Waits)
3) The Boy Next Door (Judy Garland)
4) Living Next door to Alice (Smokie)
5) How is your life today (Porcupine Tree)
6) Open Letter to a Landlord (Living Colour) "This is my neighborhood, this is where I come from..."


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Neighbo(u)rs, everybody needs good neighbo(u)rs. Preferably in title, but lyrics OK (please quote).

New theme: Neighbo(u)rs, everybody needs good neighbo(u)rs. Preferably in title, but lyrics OK (please quote).

1) Right next door (Robert Cray)
2) In the Neighborhood ( Tom Waits)
3) The Boy Next Door (Judy Garland)
4) Living Next door to Alice (Smokie)
5) How is your life today (Porcupine Tree)
6) Open Letter to a Landlord (Living Colour) "This is my neighborhood, this is where I come from...
7) Neighbor, Neighbor (ZZ Top )


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Neighbo(u)rs, everybody needs good neighbo(u)rs. Preferably in title, but lyrics OK (please quote).

1) Right next door (Robert Cray)
2) In the Neighborhood ( Tom Waits)
3) The Boy Next Door (Judy Garland)
4) Living Next door to Alice (Smokie)
5) How is your life today (Porcupine Tree)
6) Open Letter to a Landlord (Living Colour) 
7) Neighbor, Neighbor (ZZ Top )
8) House for sale (Lucifer)

_The neighbors said over coffee cups
That nice young couple is breaking up
_


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Neighbo(u)rs, everybody needs good neighbo(u)rs. Preferably in title, but lyrics OK (please quote).

1) Right next door (Robert Cray)
2) In the Neighborhood ( Tom Waits)
3) The Boy Next Door (Judy Garland)
4) Living Next door to Alice (Smokie)
5) How is your life today (Porcupine Tree)
6) Open Letter to a Landlord (Living Colour) 
7) Neighbor, Neighbor (ZZ Top )
8) House for sale (Lucifer)
9) Peace in the Neighborhood (Paul McCartney)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Neighbo(u)rs, everybody needs good neighbo(u)rs. Preferably in title, but lyrics OK (please quote).

1) Right next door (Robert Cray)
2) In the Neighborhood ( Tom Waits)
3) The Boy Next Door (Judy Garland)
4) Living Next door to Alice (Smokie)
5) How is your life today (Porcupine Tree)
6) Open Letter to a Landlord (Living Colour)
7) Neighbor, Neighbor (ZZ Top )
8) House for sale (Lucifer)
9) Peace in the Neighborhood (Paul McCartney)
10) Autumn Almanac (The Kinks)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: title contains the word love or a variation of it
Last done of Feb 14, disqualified songs:

_1) Love Will Keep Us Together (Captain & Tennille)
2) I Love To Love (Tina Charles)
3) Love Is Emotional (Neil Finn)
4) Hounds of Love (Kate Bush)
5) Love Is A Many-Splendored Thing (Andy Williams)
6) And I Love Her (The Beatles)
7) Love Is Just a Four-Letter-Word (Joan Baez)
8) All You Need is Love (The Beatles)
9) Love me Do (The Beatles)
10) Love Stinks (J Geils Band)_

1) Love on a Farmboy's Wages (XTC)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: title contains the word love or a variation of it
Last done of Feb 14, disqualified songs:

1) Love Will Keep Us Together (Captain & Tennille)
2) I Love To Love (Tina Charles)
3) Love Is Emotional (Neil Finn)
4) Hounds of Love (Kate Bush)
5) Love Is A Many-Splendored Thing (Andy Williams)
6) And I Love Her (The Beatles)
7) Love Is Just a Four-Letter-Word (Joan Baez)
8) All You Need is Love (The Beatles)
9) Love me Do (The Beatles)
10) Love Stinks (J Geils Band)



1) Love on a Farmboy's Wages (XTC) 
2) Love is Sweeping the Country (Of Thee I Sing)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: title contains the word love or a variation of it
Last done of Feb 14, disqualified songs:

1) Love Will Keep Us Together (Captain & Tennille)
2) I Love To Love (Tina Charles)
3) Love Is Emotional (Neil Finn)
4) Hounds of Love (Kate Bush)
5) Love Is A Many-Splendored Thing (Andy Williams)
6) And I Love Her (The Beatles)
7) Love Is Just a Four-Letter-Word (Joan Baez)
8) All You Need is Love (The Beatles)
9) Love me Do (The Beatles)
10) Love Stinks (J Geils Band)



1) Love on a Farmboy's Wages (XTC)
2) Love is Sweeping the Country (Of Thee I Sing)
3) Love is blind (Lucifer)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: title contains the word love or a variation of it
Last done of Feb 14, disqualified songs:

_1) Love Will Keep Us Together (Captain & Tennille)
2) I Love To Love (Tina Charles)
3) Love Is Emotional (Neil Finn)
4) Hounds of Love (Kate Bush)
5) Love Is A Many-Splendored Thing (Andy Williams)
6) And I Love Her (The Beatles)
7) Love Is Just a Four-Letter-Word (Joan Baez)
8) All You Need is Love (The Beatles)
9) Love me Do (The Beatles)
10) Love Stinks (J Geils Band)_

1) Love on a Farmboy's Wages (XTC)
2) Love is Sweeping the Country (Of Thee I Sing)
3) Love is blind (Lucifer)
4) The Verb "To Love" (Todd Rundgren)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme: title contains the word love or a variation of it
Last done of Feb 14, disqualified songs:

1) Love Will Keep Us Together (Captain & Tennille)
2) I Love To Love (Tina Charles)
3) Love Is Emotional (Neil Finn)
4) Hounds of Love (Kate Bush)
5) Love Is A Many-Splendored Thing (Andy Williams)
6) And I Love Her (The Beatles)
7) Love Is Just a Four-Letter-Word (Joan Baez)
8) All You Need is Love (The Beatles)
9) Love me Do (The Beatles)
10) Love Stinks (J Geils Band)



1) Love on a Farmboy's Wages (XTC)
2) Love is Sweeping the Country (Of Thee I Sing)
3) Love is blind (Lucifer)
4) Love Her Madly (The Doors)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: title contains the word love or a variation of it
Last done of Feb 14, disqualified songs:

1) Love Will Keep Us Together (Captain & Tennille)
2) I Love To Love (Tina Charles)
3) Love Is Emotional (Neil Finn)
4) Hounds of Love (Kate Bush)
5) Love Is A Many-Splendored Thing (Andy Williams)
6) And I Love Her (The Beatles)
7) Love Is Just a Four-Letter-Word (Joan Baez)
8) All You Need is Love (The Beatles)
9) Love me Do (The Beatles)
10) Love Stinks (J Geils Band)



1) Love on a Farmboy's Wages (XTC)
2) Love is Sweeping the Country (Of Thee I Sing)
3) Love is blind (Lucifer)
4) Love Her Madly (The Doors)
5) Love don't live here anymore (Rose Royce)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: title contains the word love or a variation of it
Last done of Feb 14, disqualified songs:

1) Love Will Keep Us Together (Captain & Tennille)
2) I Love To Love (Tina Charles)
3) Love Is Emotional (Neil Finn)
4) Hounds of Love (Kate Bush)
5) Love Is A Many-Splendored Thing (Andy Williams)
6) And I Love Her (The Beatles)
7) Love Is Just a Four-Letter-Word (Joan Baez)
8) All You Need is Love (The Beatles)
9) Love me Do (The Beatles)
10) Love Stinks (J Geils Band)



1) Love on a Farmboy's Wages (XTC)
2) Love is Sweeping the Country (Of Thee I Sing)
3) Love is blind (Lucifer)
4) The Verb "To Love" (Todd Rundgren)
5) Love Her Madly (The Doors)
6) Love don't live here anymore (Rose Royce)
7) Love Shack (The B-52's)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: title contains the word love or a variation of it
Last done of Feb 14, disqualified songs:

1) Love Will Keep Us Together (Captain & Tennille)
2) I Love To Love (Tina Charles)
3) Love Is Emotional (Neil Finn)
4) Hounds of Love (Kate Bush)
5) Love Is A Many-Splendored Thing (Andy Williams)
6) And I Love Her (The Beatles)
7) Love Is Just a Four-Letter-Word (Joan Baez)
8) All You Need is Love (The Beatles)
9) Love me Do (The Beatles)
10) Love Stinks (J Geils Band)



1) Love on a Farmboy's Wages (XTC)
2) Love is Sweeping the Country (Of Thee I Sing)
3) Love is blind (Lucifer)
4) The Verb "To Love" (Todd Rundgren)
5) Love Her Madly (The Doors)
6) Love don't live here anymore (Rose Royce)
7) Love Shack (The B-52's)
8) Love Bites (Def Leppard)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains the word love or a variation of it
Last done of Feb 14, disqualified songs:

1) Love Will Keep Us Together (Captain & Tennille)
2) I Love To Love (Tina Charles)
3) Love Is Emotional (Neil Finn)
4) Hounds of Love (Kate Bush)
5) Love Is A Many-Splendored Thing (Andy Williams)
6) And I Love Her (The Beatles)
7) Love Is Just a Four-Letter-Word (Joan Baez)
8) All You Need is Love (The Beatles)
9) Love me Do (The Beatles)
10) Love Stinks (J Geils Band)



1) Love on a Farmboy's Wages (XTC)
2) Love is Sweeping the Country (Of Thee I Sing)
3) Love is blind (Lucifer)
4) The Verb "To Love" (Todd Rundgren)
5) Love Her Madly (The Doors)
6) Love don't live here anymore (Rose Royce)
7) Love Shack (The B-52's)
8) Love Bites (Def Leppard)
9) Love's Theme (Love Unlimited Orchestra)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: title contains the word love or a variation of it
Last done of Feb 14, disqualified songs:

1) Love Will Keep Us Together (Captain & Tennille)
2) I Love To Love (Tina Charles)
3) Love Is Emotional (Neil Finn)
4) Hounds of Love (Kate Bush)
5) Love Is A Many-Splendored Thing (Andy Williams)
6) And I Love Her (The Beatles)
7) Love Is Just a Four-Letter-Word (Joan Baez)
8) All You Need is Love (The Beatles)
9) Love me Do (The Beatles)
10) Love Stinks (J Geils Band)



1) Love on a Farmboy's Wages (XTC)
2) Love is Sweeping the Country (Of Thee I Sing)
3) Love is blind (Lucifer)
4) The Verb "To Love" (Todd Rundgren)
5) Love Her Madly (The Doors)
6) Love don't live here anymore (Rose Royce)
7) Love Shack (The B-52's)
8) Love Bites (Def Leppard)
9) Love's Theme (Love Unlimited Orchestra) 
10) Love Train (O'Jays)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Yeah

1) Yeah, Yeah, Yeah (Alice Cooper)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Yeah

1) Yeah, Yeah, Yeah (Alice Cooper)
2) She Loves You (Beatles)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: Yeah

1) Yeah, Yeah, Yeah (Alice Cooper)
2) She Loves You (Beatles)
3) Substitute (The Who)

"The simple things you see are all complicated
Look pretty young, but I'm just back dated, yeah"


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Yeah

1) Yeah, Yeah, Yeah (Alice Cooper)
2) She Loves You (Beatles)
3) Substitute (The Who)
4) She said Yeah ( Animals)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Yeah

1) Yeah, Yeah, Yeah (Alice Cooper)
2) She Loves You (Beatles)
3) Substitute (The Who)
4) She said Yeah ( Animals)
5) Jumpin' Jack Flash (Rolling Stones)

"I frowned at the crumbs of a crust of bread
Yeah, yeah, yeah".


----------



## Open Book

Theme: Yeah

1) Yeah, Yeah, Yeah (Alice Cooper)
2) She Loves You (Beatles)
3) Substitute (The Who)
4) She said Yeah ( Animals)
5) Jumpin' Jack Flash (Rolling Stones)
6) You Really Got Me (The Kinks)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Yeah

1) Yeah, Yeah, Yeah (Alice Cooper)
2) She Loves You (Beatles)
3) Substitute (The Who)
4) She said Yeah ( Animals)
5) Jumpin' Jack Flash (Rolling Stones)
6) You Really Got Me (The Kinks)
7) Yeah (Usher)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Yeah

1) Yeah, Yeah, Yeah (Alice Cooper)
2) She Loves You (Beatles)
3) Substitute (The Who)
4) She said Yeah ( Animals)
5) Jumpin' Jack Flash (Rolling Stones)
6) You Really Got Me (The Kinks)
7) Yeah (Usher)
8) Mockingbird (James Taylor & Carly Simon,)

_Mock (yeah)
Ing (yeah)
Bird (yeah)
Yeah (yeah)_


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Yeah

1) Yeah, Yeah, Yeah (Alice Cooper)
2) She Loves You (Beatles)
3) Substitute (The Who)
4) She said Yeah ( Animals)
5) Jumpin' Jack Flash (Rolling Stones)
6) You Really Got Me (The Kinks)
7) Yeah (Usher)
8) Mockingbird (James Taylor & Carly Simon)
9) The Yeah Yeah Yeah Song ( The Flaming Lips)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Yeah

1) Yeah, Yeah, Yeah (Alice Cooper)
2) She Loves You (Beatles)
3) Substitute (The Who)
4) She said Yeah ( Animals)
5) Jumpin' Jack Flash (Rolling Stones)
6) You Really Got Me (The Kinks)
7) Yeah (Usher)
8) Mockingbird (James Taylor & Carly Simon)
9) The Yeah Yeah Yeah Song ( The Flaming Lips)
10) Man on the moon (REM)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Border (title or lyrics).

1) On the border (Al Stewart)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Border (title or lyrics).

1) On the border (Al Stewart)
2) South of the Border ( Chris Isaac)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Border (title or lyrics).

1) On the border (Al Stewart)
2) South of the Border ( Chris Isaac)
3) Oliver's Army (Elvis Costello)


Lyrics refer to Checkpoint Charlie.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Border (title or lyrics).

1) On the border (Al Stewart)
2) South of the Border ( Chris Isaac)
3) Oliver's Army (Elvis Costello)
4) Borderline (Cheap Trick)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Border (title or lyrics).

1) On the border (Al Stewart)
2) South of the Border ( Chris Isaac)
3) Oliver's Army (Elvis Costello)
4) Borderline (Cheap Trick)
5) Tennessee Border ( Hank Williams senior.)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Border (title or lyrics).

1) On the border (Al Stewart)
2) South of the Border ( Chris Isaac)
3) Oliver's Army (Elvis Costello)
4) Borderline (Cheap Trick)
5) Tennessee Border ( Hank Williams senior.)
6) Borderline (Madonna)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Border (title or lyrics).

1) On the border (Al Stewart)
2) South of the Border ( Chris Isaac)
3) Oliver's Army (Elvis Costello)
4) Borderline (Cheap Trick)
5) Tennessee Border ( Hank Williams senior.)
6) Borderline (Madonna) 
7) Border Song (Elton John)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Border (title or lyrics).

1) On the border (Al Stewart)
2) South of the Border ( Chris Isaac)
3) Oliver's Army (Elvis Costello)
4) Borderline (Cheap Trick)
5) Tennessee Border ( Hank Williams senior.)
6) Borderline (Madonna)
7) Border Song (Elton John)
8) When I get to the border (Richard & Linda Thompson)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Border (title or lyrics).

1) On the border (Al Stewart)
2) South of the Border ( Chris Isaac)
3) Oliver's Army (Elvis Costello)
4) Borderline (Cheap Trick)
5) Tennessee Border ( Hank Williams senior.)
6) Borderline (Madonna)
7) Border Song (Elton John)
8) When I get to the border (Richard & Linda Thompson)
9) Ride Like The Wind (Christopher Cross)

_And I've got such a long way to go (such a long way to go)
To make it to the border of Mexico_


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Border (title or lyrics).

1) On the border (Al Stewart)
2) South of the Border ( Chris Isaac)
3) Oliver's Army (Elvis Costello)
4) Borderline (Cheap Trick)
5) Tennessee Border ( Hank Williams senior.)
6) Borderline (Madonna)
7) Border Song (Elton John)
8) When I get to the border (Richard & Linda Thompson)
9) Ride Like The Wind (Christopher Cross)
10) Close to the Edge (Yes)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Criminal (can be a particular type of criminal, too)

1) Smooth Criminal (Michael Jackson)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Criminal (can be a particular type of criminal, too)

1) Smooth Criminal (Michael Jackson)
2) Criminal (Fiona Apple)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Criminal (can be a particular type of criminal, too)

1) Smooth Criminal (Michael Jackson)
2) Criminal (Fiona Apple) 
3) Machine Gun Kelly (James Taylor)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Criminal (can be a particular type of criminal, too)

1) Smooth Criminal (Michael Jackson)
2) Criminal (Fiona Apple)
3) Machine Gun Kelly (James Taylor)
4) Gypsys, Tramps and Thieves (Cher)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Criminal (can be a particular type of criminal, too)

1) Smooth Criminal (Michael Jackson)
2) Criminal (Fiona Apple)
3) Machine Gun Kelly (James Taylor)
4) Gypsys, Tramps and Thieves (Cher)
5) I Shot The Sheriff (Eric Clapton)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: Criminal (can be a particular type of criminal, too)

1) Smooth Criminal (Michael Jackson)
2) Criminal (Fiona Apple)
3) Machine Gun Kelly (James Taylor)
4) Gypsys, Tramps and Thieves (Cher)
5) I shot the Sheriff (Eric Clampton)
6) I fought the law (Bobby Fuller Four)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Criminal (can be a particular type of criminal, too)

1) Smooth Criminal (Michael Jackson)
2) Criminal (Fiona Apple)
3) Machine Gun Kelly (James Taylor)
4) Gypsys, Tramps and Thieves (Cher)
5) I shot the Sheriff (Eric Clampton)
6) I fought the law (Bobby Fuller Four)
7) Have Mercy On The Criminal (Elton John)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Criminal (can be a particular type of criminal, too)

1) Smooth Criminal (Michael Jackson)
2) Criminal (Fiona Apple)
3) Machine Gun Kelly (James Taylor)
4) Gypsys, Tramps and Thieves (Cher)
5) I shot the Sheriff (Eric Clampton)
6) I fought the law (Bobby Fuller Four)
7) Have Mercy On The Criminal (Elton John)
8) Psycho Killer (Talking Heads)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Criminal (can be a particular type of criminal, too)

1) Smooth Criminal (Michael Jackson)
2) Criminal (Fiona Apple)
3) Machine Gun Kelly (James Taylor)
4) Gypsys, Tramps and Thieves (Cher)
5) I shot the Sheriff (Eric Clampton)
6) I fought the law (Bobby Fuller Four)
7) Have Mercy On The Criminal (Elton John)
8) Psycho Killer (Talking Heads)
9) Jailhouse Rock (Elvis Presley)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Criminal (can be a particular type of criminal, too)

1) Smooth Criminal (Michael Jackson)
2) Criminal (Fiona Apple)
3) Machine Gun Kelly (James Taylor)
4) Gypsys, Tramps and Thieves (Cher)
5) I shot the Sheriff (Eric Clampton)
6) I fought the law (Bobby Fuller Four)
7) Have Mercy On The Criminal (Elton John)
8) Psycho Killer (Talking Heads)
9) Jailhouse Rock (Elvis Presley)
10)Murders In The Rue Morgue ( Iron Maiden)

If I am not back 10 30 minutes continue


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Must contain word Darling ( In title please only if you run out then text allowed )

1)Darling Be Home Soon (The Lovin' Spoonful)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Must contain word Darling ( In title please only if you run out then text allowed )

1)Darling Be Home Soon (The Lovin' Spoonful)
2) Oh! Darling (Beatles)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Must contain word Darling ( In title please only if you run out then text allowed )

1)Darling Be Home Soon (The Lovin' Spoonful)
2) Oh! Darling (Beatles)
3) Do Not Forsake Me, Oh My Darling (Frankie Laine)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Must contain word Darling ( In title please only if you run out then text allowed )

1)Darling Be Home Soon (The Lovin' Spoonful)
2) Oh! Darling (Beatles)
3) Do Not Forsake Me, Oh My Darling (Frankie Laine)
4) Little Darlin' (Diamonds)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Must contain word Darling ( In title please only if you run out then text allowed )

1)Darling Be Home Soon (The Lovin' Spoonful)
2) Oh! Darling (Beatles)
3) Do Not Forsake Me, Oh My Darling (Frankie Laine)
4) Little Darlin' (Diamonds)
5) Merry Christmas Darling (Carpenters)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Must contain word Darling ( In title please only if you run out then text allowed )

1)Darling Be Home Soon (The Lovin' Spoonful)
2) Oh! Darling (Beatles)
3) Do Not Forsake Me, Oh My Darling (Frankie Laine)
4) Little Darlin' (Diamonds)
5) Merry Christmas Darling (Carpenters)
6) My Darling Clementine (Connie Francis)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Must contain word Darling ( In title please only if you run out then text allowed )

1)Darling Be Home Soon (The Lovin' Spoonful)
2) Oh! Darling (Beatles)
3) Do Not Forsake Me, Oh My Darling (Frankie Laine)
4) Little Darlin' (Diamonds)
5) Merry Christmas Darling (Carpenters)
6) My Darling Clementine (Connie Francis)
7) Darling Nikki ( Prince)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Must contain word Darling ( In title please only if you run out then text allowed )

1)Darling Be Home Soon (The Lovin' Spoonful)
2) Oh! Darling (Beatles)
3) Do Not Forsake Me, Oh My Darling (Frankie Laine)
4) Little Darlin' (Diamonds)
5) Merry Christmas Darling (Carpenters)
6) My Darling Clementine (Connie Francis)
7) Darling Nikki ( Prince)
8) You Send Me (Sam Cooke)

_Darling, you send me_


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Must contain word Darling ( In title please only if you run out then text allowed )

1)Darling Be Home Soon (The Lovin' Spoonful)
2) Oh! Darling (Beatles)
3) Do Not Forsake Me, Oh My Darling (Frankie Laine)
4) Little Darlin' (Diamonds)
5) Merry Christmas Darling (Carpenters)
6) My Darling Clementine (Connie Francis)
7) Darling Nikki ( Prince)
8) You Send Me (Sam Cooke)
9) Send me a postcard (Shocking Blue)

_Here I'm waiting for a little sign
Waiting till the end of time
Send me a postcard, darling
Send me a postcard now
_


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Must contain word Darling ( In title please only if you run out then text allowed )

1)Darling Be Home Soon (The Lovin' Spoonful)
2) Oh! Darling (Beatles)
3) Do Not Forsake Me, Oh My Darling (Frankie Laine)
4) Little Darlin' (Diamonds)
5) Merry Christmas Darling (Carpenters)
6) My Darling Clementine (Connie Francis)
7) Darling Nikki ( Prince)
8) You Send Me (Sam Cooke)
9) Send me a postcard (Shocking Blue)
10) Darling Lorraine (Paul Simon)

Anyone can pic a new theme.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

Is race relations an acceptable theme? I don't see why it shouldn't be, but if others are uncomfortable with it then we don't have to do it.

Anyway: Theme - Race Relations

1. Hurricane (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Rogerx

Anyway: Theme - Race Relations

1. Hurricane (Bob Dylan)
2) Birmingham Sunday( Joan Baez)


----------



## pianozach

Anyway: Theme - Race Relations

1. Hurricane (Bob Dylan)
2) Birmingham Sunday (Joan Baez)
3) Black and White (Michael Jackson)


----------



## Room2201974

Anyway: Theme - Race Relations

1. Hurricane (Bob Dylan)
2) Birmingham Sunday (Joan Baez)
3) Black and White (Michael Jackson)
4) Black And White Boy (Crowded House)


----------



## Open Book

Anyway: Theme - Race Relations

1. Hurricane (Bob Dylan)
2) Birmingham Sunday (Joan Baez)
3) Black and White (Michael Jackson)
4) Black And White Boy (Crowded House)
5) Black Boys on Mopeds (Sinéad O'Connor)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Anyway: Theme - Race Relations

1. Hurricane (Bob Dylan)
2) Birmingham Sunday (Joan Baez)
3) Black and White (Michael Jackson)
4) Black And White Boy (Crowded House)
5) Black Boys on Mopeds (Sinéad O'Connor)
6) Biko (Peter Gabriel)


----------



## SanAntone

Anyway: Theme - Race Relations

1. Hurricane (Bob Dylan)
2) Birmingham Sunday (Joan Baez)
3) Black and White (Michael Jackson)
4) Black And White Boy (Crowded House)
5) Black Boys on Mopeds (Sinéad O'Connor)
6) Biko (Peter Gabriel) 
7) Ebony & Ivory (Paul McCartney and Stevie Wonder)


----------



## Room2201974

Anyway: Theme - Race Relations

1. Hurricane (Bob Dylan)
2) Birmingham Sunday (Joan Baez)
3) Black and White (Michael Jackson)
4) Black And White Boy (Crowded House)
5) Black Boys on Mopeds (Sinéad O'Connor)
6) Biko (Peter Gabriel)
7) Ebony & Ivory (Paul McCartney and Stevie Wonder)
8) The Death Of Emmett Till (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Anyway: Theme - Race Relations

1. Hurricane (Bob Dylan)
2) Birmingham Sunday (Joan Baez)
3) Black and White (Michael Jackson)
4) Black And White Boy (Crowded House)
5) Black Boys on Mopeds (Sinéad O'Connor)
6) Biko (Peter Gabriel)
7) Ebony & Ivory (Paul McCartney and Stevie Wonder)
8) The Death Of Emmett Till (Bob Dylan)
9) Black and White (Three Dog Night)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Anyway: Theme - Race Relations

1. Hurricane (Bob Dylan)
2) Birmingham Sunday (Joan Baez)
3) Black and White (Michael Jackson)
4) Black And White Boy (Crowded House)
5) Black Boys on Mopeds (Sinéad O'Connor)
6) Biko (Peter Gabriel)
7) Ebony & Ivory (Paul McCartney and Stevie Wonder)
8) The Death Of Emmett Till (Bob Dylan)
9) Black and White (Three Dog Night)
10) No Lives Matter (Body Count)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Sweat

1) Cold Sweat (Thin Lizzy)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Sweat

1) Cold Sweat (Thin Lizzy)
2) Gonna Make You Sweat (Everybody Dance Now) (C+C Music Factory)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Sweat

1) Cold Sweat (Thin Lizzy)
2) Gonna Make You Sweat (Everybody Dance Now) (C+C Music Factory)
3) Wipe off My Sweat ( Blondie)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Sweat

1) Cold Sweat (Thin Lizzy)
2) Gonna Make You Sweat (Everybody Dance Now) (C+C Music Factory)
3) Wipe off My Sweat ( Blondie)
4) Love Reign O'er Me (Who)

_Only love can make it rain
Like the sweat of lovers laying in the fields_


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Sweat

1) Cold Sweat (Thin Lizzy)
2) Gonna Make You Sweat (Everybody Dance Now) (C+C Music Factory)
3) Wipe off My Sweat ( Blondie)
4) Love Rein O'er Me (Who)
5) Black Sweat( Prince)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Sweat

1) Cold Sweat (Thin Lizzy)
2) Gonna Make You Sweat (Everybody Dance Now) (C+C Music Factory)
3) Wipe off My Sweat ( Blondie)
4) Love Rein O'er Me (Who)
5) Black Sweat( Prince)
6) Summer [the first time] (Bobby Goldsboro)

_The sun closed her eyes
As it climbed in the sky
And it started to swelter
The sweat trickled down the front of her gown
I thought it would melt her
_


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Sweat

1) Cold Sweat (Thin Lizzy)
2) Gonna Make You Sweat (Everybody Dance Now) (C+C Music Factory)
3) Wipe off My Sweat ( Blondie)
4) Love Reign O'er Me (Who)
5) Black Sweat( Prince)
6) Summer [the first time] (Bobby Goldsboro)
7) Cold Sweat (James Brown)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Sweat

1) Cold Sweat (Thin Lizzy)
2) Gonna Make You Sweat (Everybody Dance Now) (C+C Music Factory)
3) Wipe off My Sweat ( Blondie)
4) Love Reign O'er Me (Who)
5) Black Sweat( Prince)
6) Summer [the first time] (Bobby Goldsboro)
7) Cold Sweat (James Brown)
8) Skinny Sweaty Man ( Red Hot Chili Peppers)


----------



## Rogerx

7 Hours, no answers anyone?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Sweat

1) Cold Sweat (Thin Lizzy)
2) Gonna Make You Sweat (Everybody Dance Now) (C+C Music Factory)
3) Wipe off My Sweat ( Blondie)
4) Love Reign O'er Me (Who)
5) Black Sweat( Prince)
6) Summer [the first time] (Bobby Goldsboro)
7) Cold Sweat (James Brown)
8) Skinny Sweaty Man ( Red Hot Chili Peppers)
9) Sweating Bullets (Megadeth)


----------



## Art Rock

No, I'm all out.


----------



## Starving Wolf

I have one, but it'll be my 4th, so I can't post for another 2 hours.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Sweat

1) Cold Sweat (Thin Lizzy)
2) Gonna Make You Sweat (Everybody Dance Now) (C+C Music Factory)
3) Wipe off My Sweat ( Blondie)
4) Love Reign O'er Me (Who)
5) Black Sweat( Prince)
6) Summer [the first time] (Bobby Goldsboro)
7) Cold Sweat (James Brown)
8) Skinny Sweaty Man ( Red Hot Chili Peppers)
9) Sweating Bullets (Megadeth)
10)Working up a Sweat ( Alice Cooper)

Whoever want's can take next subject


----------



## Starving Wolf

I have to get back to work, but I can start one.

New theme: work, working or business, preferably in title.

1) Taking Care Of Business (BTO)


----------



## SanAntone

I have to get back to work, but I can start one.

New theme: work, working or business, preferably in title.

1) Taking Care Of Business (BTO) 
2) Handy Man (Jimmy Jones, James Taylor)


----------



## Rogerx

I have to get back to work, but I can start one.

New theme: work, working or business, preferably in title.

1) Taking Care Of Business (BTO)
2) Handy Man (Jimmy Jones, James Taylor)
3) I've Been Working (Van Morrison)


----------



## Starving Wolf

I have to get back to work, but I can start one.

New theme: work, working or business, preferably in title.

1) Taking Care Of Business (BTO)
2) Handy Man (Jimmy Jones, James Taylor)
3) I've Been Working (Van Morrison)
4) She Works Hard For The Money (Donna Summer)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: work, working or business, preferably in title.

1) Taking Care Of Business (BTO)
2) Handy Man (Jimmy Jones, James Taylor)
3) I've Been Working (Van Morrison)
4) She Works Hard For The Money (Donna Summer)
5) Working My Way Back to You ( The Four Season)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: work, working or business, preferably in title.

1) Taking Care Of Business (BTO)
2) Handy Man (Jimmy Jones, James Taylor)
3) I've Been Working (Van Morrison)
4) She Works Hard For The Money (Donna Summer)
5) Working My Way Back to You ( The Four Seasons)
6) The worker (Fischer Z)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: work, working or business, preferably in title.

1) Taking Care Of Business (BTO)
2) Handy Man (Jimmy Jones, James Taylor)
3) I've Been Working (Van Morrison)
4) She Works Hard For The Money (Donna Summer)
5) Working My Way Back to You ( The Four Seasons)
6) The worker (Fischer Z)
7) 9 To 5 (Dolly Parton)

_Workin' 9 to 5, what a way to make a livin_


----------



## pianozach

New theme: work, working or business, preferably in title.

1) Taking Care Of Business (BTO)
2) Handy Man (Jimmy Jones, James Taylor)
3) I've Been Working (Van Morrison)
4) She Works Hard For The Money (Donna Summer)
5) Working My Way Back to You (The Four Seasons)
6) The Worker (Fischer Z)
7) 9 To 5 (Dolly Parton)
8) Nice Work if You Can Get It (Billie Holiday, The Andrews Sisters)


----------



## Starving Wolf

I'm kind of surprised that nobody has gone for some obvious low-hanging fruit yet: a very well-known show tune by Ethel Merman.


----------



## pianozach

Starving Wolf said:


> I'm kind of surprised that nobody has gone for some obvious low-hanging fruit yet: a very well-known show tune by Ethel Merman.


Oh, her "signature" song.


----------



## Starving Wolf

pianozach said:


> Oh, her "signature" song.


Yup.

I'll leave that one for someone else to use.


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: work, working or business, preferably in title.

1) Taking Care Of Business (BTO)
2) Handy Man (Jimmy Jones, James Taylor)
3) I've Been Working (Van Morrison)
4) She Works Hard For The Money (Donna Summer)
5) Working My Way Back to You (The Four Seasons)
6) The Worker (Fischer Z)
7) 9 To 5 (Dolly Parton)
8) Nice Work if You Can Get It (Billie Holiday, The Andrews Sisters)
9) Working Man (Rush)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: work, working or business, preferably in title.

1) Taking Care Of Business (BTO)
2) Handy Man (Jimmy Jones, James Taylor)
3) I've Been Working (Van Morrison)
4) She Works Hard For The Money (Donna Summer)
5) Working My Way Back to You (The Four Seasons)
6) The Worker (Fischer Z)
7) 9 To 5 (Dolly Parton)
8) Nice Work if You Can Get It (Billie Holiday, The Andrews Sisters)
9) Working Man (Rush)
10) I am the working class (Darkthrone)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: PUNKS

1) Hiking Metal Punks (Darkthrone)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: PUNKS

1) Hiking Metal Punks (Darkthrone)
2) The Punk And The Godfather (Who)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: PUNKS

1) Hiking Metal Punks (Darkthrone)
2) The Punk And The Godfather (Who)
3) White Punks on Dope (The Tubes)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: PUNKS

1) Hiking Metal Punks (Darkthrone)
2) The Punk And The Godfather (Who)
3) White Punks on Dope (The Tubes)
4) My My, Hey Hey (Neil Young)

_This is the story of Johnny Rotten_


----------



## Open Book

New theme: PUNKS

1) Hiking Metal Punks (Darkthrone)
2) The Punk And The Godfather (Who)
3) White Punks on Dope (The Tubes)
4) My My, Hey Hey (Neil Young)
5) Sheena Is A Punk Rocker (The Ramones)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: PUNKS

1) Hiking Metal Punks (Darkthrone)
2) The Punk And The Godfather (Who)
3) White Punks on Dope (The Tubes)
4) My My, Hey Hey (Neil Young)
5) Sheena Is A Punk Rocker (The Ramones) 
6) Punky's Dilemma (Simon & Garfunkel)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: PUNKS

1) Hiking Metal Punks (Darkthrone)
2) The Punk And The Godfather (Who)
3) White Punks on Dope (The Tubes)
4) My My, Hey Hey (Neil Young)
5) Sheena Is A Punk Rocker (The Ramones)
6) Punky's Dilemma (Simon & Garfunkel)
7) Prince of Punks ( The Kinks)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: PUNKS

1) Hiking Metal Punks (Darkthrone)
2) The Punk And The Godfather (Who)
3) White Punks on Dope (The Tubes)
4) My My, Hey Hey (Neil Young)
5) Sheena Is A Punk Rocker (The Ramones)
6) Punky's Dilemma (Simon & Garfunkel)
7) Prince of Punks ( The Kinks)
8) Judy Is A Punk (The Ramones)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: PUNKS

1) Hiking Metal Punks (Darkthrone)
2) The Punk And The Godfather (Who)
3) White Punks on Dope (The Tubes)
4) My My, Hey Hey (Neil Young)
5) Sheena Is A Punk Rocker (The Ramones)
6) Punky's Dilemma (Simon & Garfunkel)
7) Prince of Punks ( The Kinks)
8) Judy Is A Punk (The Ramones)
9) Rapture (Blondie)

_I said don't stop, to punk rock_


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: PUNKS

1) Hiking Metal Punks (Darkthrone)
2) The Punk And The Godfather (Who)
3) White Punks on Dope (The Tubes)
4) My My, Hey Hey (Neil Young)
5) Sheena Is A Punk Rocker (The Ramones)
6) Punky's Dilemma (Simon & Garfunkel)
7) Prince of Punks ( The Kinks)
8) Judy Is A Punk (The Ramones)
9) Rapture (Blondie)
10) Punk Rock Song ( Bad Religion )


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs about hospitals, includes doctors etc 

1)The hospital song( 10 CC)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs about hospitals, includes doctors etc 

1)The hospital song( 10 CC)
2) Doctor Robert (Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs about hospitals, includes doctors etc

1)The hospital song( 10 CC)
2) Doctor Robert (Beatles)
3) Hospital ( Counting Crows)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs about hospitals, includes doctors etc

1)The hospital song( 10 CC)
2) Doctor Robert (Beatles)
3) Hospital ( Counting Crows) 
4) Doctor My Eyes (Jackson Browne)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs about hospitals, includes doctors etc

1)The hospital song( 10 CC)
2) Doctor Robert (Beatles)
3) Hospital ( Counting Crows) 
4) Doctor My Eyes (Jackson Browne)
5) Doctor Feelgood (Motley Crue)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: songs about hospitals, includes doctors etc

1)The hospital song( 10 CC)
2) Doctor Robert (Beatles)
3) Hospital ( Counting Crows)
4) Doctor My Eyes (Jackson Browne)
5) Doctor Feelgood (Motley Crue)
6) Dr. Livingston, I Presume (The Moody Blues)


----------



## Rogerx

keep going, all's well now


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs about hospitals, includes doctors etc

1)The hospital song( 10 CC)
2) Doctor Robert (Beatles)
3) Hospital ( Counting Crows)
4) Doctor My Eyes (Jackson Browne)
5) Doctor Feelgood (Motley Crue)
6) Dr. Livingston, I Presume (The Moody Blues)
7) Calling Dr. Love (Kiss)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: songs about hospitals, includes doctors etc

1)The hospital song( 10 CC)
2) Doctor Robert (Beatles)
3) Hospital ( Counting Crows)
4) Doctor My Eyes (Jackson Browne)
5) Doctor Feelgood (Motley Crue)
6) Dr. Livingston, I Presume (The Moody Blues)
7) Calling Dr. Love (Kiss)
8) Cherry Blossom Clinic (The Move)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs about hospitals, includes doctors etc

1)The hospital song( 10 CC)
2) Doctor Robert (Beatles)
3) Hospital ( Counting Crows)
4) Doctor My Eyes (Jackson Browne)
5) Doctor Feelgood (Motley Crue)
6) Dr. Livingston, I Presume (The Moody Blues)
7) Calling Dr. Love (Kiss)
8) Cherry Blossom Clinic (The Move)
9) Somebody Get Me a Doctor (Van Halen)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs about hospitals, includes doctors etc

1)The hospital song( 10 CC)
2) Doctor Robert (Beatles)
3) Hospital ( Counting Crows)
4) Doctor My Eyes (Jackson Browne)
5) Doctor Feelgood (Motley Crue)
6) Dr. Livingston, I Presume (The Moody Blues)
7) Calling Dr. Love (Kiss)
8) Cherry Blossom Clinic (The Move)
9) Somebody Get Me a Doctor (Van Halen)
10) Doctor Love (First Choice)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: the park (title and/or lyrics).

1) Parklife (Blur)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: the park (title and/or lyrics).

1) Parklife (Blur)
2) Itchycoo Park ( Small Faces)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: the park (title and/or lyrics).

1) Parklife (Blur)
2) Itchycoo Park ( Small Faces)
3) Sandy [4th of July, Ashbury Park] (Hollies)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: the park (title and/or lyrics).

1) Parklife (Blur)
2) Itchycoo Park ( Small Faces)
3) Sandy [4th of July, Ashbury Park] (Hollies)
4) Saturday In The Park ( Chicago)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: the park (title and/or lyrics).

1) Parklife (Blur)
2) Itchycoo Park ( Small Faces)
3) Sandy [4th of July, Ashbury Park] (Hollies)
4) Saturday In The Park ( Chicago)
5) Palisades Park (Freddy Cannon)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: the park (title and/or lyrics).

1) Parklife (Blur)
2) Itchycoo Park ( Small Faces)
3) Sandy [4th of July, Ashbury Park] (Hollies)
4) Saturday In The Park ( Chicago)
5) Palisades Park (Freddy Cannon
6) Paisley Park (Prince)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: the park (title and/or lyrics).

1) Parklife (Blur)
2) Itchycoo Park ( Small Faces)
3) Sandy [4th of July, Ashbury Park] (Hollies)
4) Saturday In The Park ( Chicago)
5) Palisades Park (Freddy Cannon
6) Paisley Park (Prince)
7) American Pie (Don McLean)

_The quartet practiced in the park_


----------



## Open Book

New theme: the park (title and/or lyrics).

1) Parklife (Blur)
2) Itchycoo Park ( Small Faces)
3) Sandy [4th of July, Ashbury Park] (Hollies)
4) Saturday In The Park ( Chicago)
5) Palisades Park (Freddy Cannon
6) Paisley Park (Prince)
7) American Pie (Don McLean)
8) Village Green (The Kinks)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: the park (title and/or lyrics).

1) Parklife (Blur)
2) Itchycoo Park ( Small Faces)
3) Sandy [4th of July, Ashbury Park] (Hollies)
4) Saturday In The Park ( Chicago)
5) Palisades Park (Freddy Cannon
6) Paisley Park (Prince)
7) American Pie (Don McLean)
8) Village Green (The Kinks)
9) MacArthur Park (Donna Summer)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: the park (title and/or lyrics).

1) Parklife (Blur)
2) Itchycoo Park ( Small Faces)
3) Sandy [4th of July, Ashbury Park] (Hollies)
4) Saturday In The Park ( Chicago)
5) Palisades Park (Freddy Cannon
6) Paisley Park (Prince)
7) American Pie (Don McLean)
8) Village Green (The Kinks)
9) MacArthur Park (Donna Summer)
10) Routine day (Klaatu)

_Midday comes
I break for lunch
With my sandwich and a beer I go on a hunch
To the park where I hope to find
A little bit of peace of mind
_

This one was mine. Someone else start the next.


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: Songs of hope, peace, togetherness, ect.

1) We Are Not Helpless (Stephen Stills)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Songs of hope, peace, togetherness, ect.

1) We Are Not Helpless (Stephen Stills)
2) Get Together (The Youngbloods)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Songs of hope, peace, togetherness, ect.

1) We Are Not Helpless (Stephen Stills)
2) Get Together (The Youngbloods)
3) We Are The World (USA For Africa)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: Songs of hope, peace, togetherness, ect.

1) We Are Not Helpless (Stephen Stills)
2) Get Together (The Youngbloods)
3) We Are The World (USA For Africa)
4) We Can Be Together (Jefferson Airplane)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Songs of hope, peace, togetherness, ect.

1) We Are Not Helpless (Stephen Stills)
2) Get Together (The Youngbloods)
3) We Are The World (USA For Africa)
4) We Can Be Together (Jefferson Airplane)
5) Let There Be Peace On Earth (Vince Gill)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Songs of hope, peace, togetherness, ect.

1) We Are Not Helpless (Stephen Stills)
2) Get Together (The Youngbloods)
3) We Are The World (USA For Africa)
4) We Can Be Together (Jefferson Airplane)
5) Let There Be Peace On Earth (Vince Gill)
6) Hope (Klaatu)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs of hope, peace, togetherness, ect.

1) We Are Not Helpless (Stephen Stills)
2) Get Together (The Youngbloods)
3) We Are The World (USA For Africa)
4) We Can Be Together (Jefferson Airplane)
5) Let There Be Peace On Earth (Vince Gill)
6) Hope (Klaatu)
7) High Hopes -(Bruce Springsteen)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Songs of hope, peace, togetherness, ect.

1) We Are Not Helpless (Stephen Stills)
2) Get Together (The Youngbloods)
3) We Are The World (USA For Africa)
4) We Can Be Together (Jefferson Airplane)
5) Let There Be Peace On Earth (Vince Gill)
6) Hope (Klaatu)
7) High Hopes -(Bruce Springsteen)
8) Give Peace A Chance (Plastic Ono Band)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Songs of hope, peace, togetherness, ect.

1) We Are Not Helpless (Stephen Stills)
2) Get Together (The Youngbloods)
3) We Are The World (USA For Africa)
4) We Can Be Together (Jefferson Airplane)
5) Let There Be Peace On Earth (Vince Gill)
6) Hope (Klaatu)
7) High Hopes -(Bruce Springsteen)
8) Give Peace A Chance (Plastic Ono Band)
9) A little peace (Nicole)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs of hope, peace, togetherness, ect.

1) We Are Not Helpless (Stephen Stills)
2) Get Together (The Youngbloods)
3) We Are The World (USA For Africa)
4) We Can Be Together (Jefferson Airplane)
5) Let There Be Peace On Earth (Vince Gill)
6) Hope (Klaatu)
7) High Hopes -(Bruce Springsteen)
8) Give Peace A Chance (Plastic Ono Band)
9) A little peace (Nicole)
10)Hope (R.E.M.)


Be back within 30 minutes or else...


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Song about: thinking, preferably in title 

1)I Can't Stop Thinking About You ( Sting)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Song about: thinking, preferably in title

1) I Can't Stop Thinking About You (Sting)
2) Every time I think of you (Baby's)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Song about: thinking, preferably in title

1) I Can't Stop Thinking About You (Sting)
2) Every time I think of you (Baby's)
3) Think (Aretha Franklin)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Song about: thinking, preferably in title

1) I Can't Stop Thinking About You (Sting)
2) Every time I think of you (Baby's)
3) Think (Aretha Franklin)
4) When I Think Of You (Janet Jackson)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Song about: thinking, preferably in title

1) I Can't Stop Thinking About You (Sting)
2) Every time I think of you (Baby's)
3) Think (Aretha Franklin)
4) When I Think Of You (Janet Jackson)
5) If you think you know how to love me (Smokie)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Song about: thinking, preferably in title

1) I Can't Stop Thinking About You (Sting)
2) Every time I think of you (Baby's)
3) Think (Aretha Franklin)
4) When I Think Of You (Janet Jackson)
5) If you think you know how to love me (Smokie)
6) Standing in the Shower...Thinking (Janes Addiction)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Song about: thinking, preferably in title

1) I Can't Stop Thinking About You (Sting)
2) Every time I think of you (Baby's)
3) Think (Aretha Franklin)
4) When I Think Of You (Janet Jackson)
5) If you think you know how to love me (Smokie)
6) Standing in the Shower...Thinking (Janes Addiction)
7) Thinking About Drinking for Christmas (Kristian Bush)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Song about: thinking, preferably in title

1) I Can't Stop Thinking About You (Sting)
2) Every time I think of you (Baby's)
3) Think (Aretha Franklin)
4) When I Think Of You (Janet Jackson)
5) If you think you know how to love me (Smokie)
6) Standing in the Shower...Thinking (Janes Addiction)
7) Thinking About Drinking for Christmas (Kristian Bush)
8) I think I love you (Partridge Family)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Song about: thinking, preferably in title

1) I Can't Stop Thinking About You (Sting)
2) Every time I think of you (Baby's)
3) Think (Aretha Franklin)
4) When I Think Of You (Janet Jackson)
5) If you think you know how to love me (Smokie)
6) Standing in the Shower...Thinking (Janes Addiction)
7) Thinking About Drinking for Christmas (Kristian Bush)
8) I think I love you (Partridge Family)
9) Sister Golden Hair (America)

_Well, I keep on thinkin' 'bout you, sister golden hair surprise_


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Song about: thinking, preferably in title

1) I Can't Stop Thinking About You (Sting)
2) Every time I think of you (Baby's)
3) Think (Aretha Franklin)
4) When I Think Of You (Janet Jackson)
5) If you think you know how to love me (Smokie)
6) Standing in the Shower...Thinking (Janes Addiction)
7) Thinking About Drinking for Christmas (Kristian Bush)
8) I think I love you (Partridge Family)
9) Sister Golden Hair (America)
10) King Of Wishful Thinking ( Go West)


Next theme for someone else .


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Stand, preferably in title

1) Stand (R.E.M.)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Stand, preferably in title

1) Stand (R.E.M.)
2) Achilles Last Stand (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Stand, preferably in title

1) Stand (R.E.M.)
2) Achilles Last Stand (Led Zeppelin)
3) Stand and deliver (Adam and the Ants)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Stand, preferably in title

1) Stand (R.E.M.)
2) Achilles Last Stand (Led Zeppelin)
3) Stand and deliver (Adam and the Ants)
4) I Saw Her Standing There (The Beatles)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Stand, preferably in title

1) Stand (R.E.M.)
2) Achilles Last Stand (Led Zeppelin)
3) Stand and deliver (Adam and the Ants)
4) I Saw Her Standing There (The Beatles)
5) Standing In The Shadows Of Love (Four Tops)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Stand, preferably in title

1) Stand (R.E.M.)
2) Achilles Last Stand (Led Zeppelin)
3) Stand and deliver (Adam and the Ants)
4) I Saw Her Standing There (The Beatles)
5) Standing In The Shadows Of Love (Four Tops)
6) Stand by your man (Tammy Wynette)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Stand, preferably in title

1) Stand (R.E.M.)
2) Achilles Last Stand (Led Zeppelin)
3) Stand and deliver (Adam and the Ants)
4) I Saw Her Standing There (The Beatles)
5) Standing In The Shadows Of Love (Four Tops)
6) Stand by your man (Tammy Wynette)
7) Stand By Me (Ben E King)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Stand, preferably in title

1) Stand (R.E.M.)
2) Achilles Last Stand (Led Zeppelin)
3) Stand and deliver (Adam and the Ants)
4) I Saw Her Standing There (The Beatles)
5) Standing In The Shadows Of Love (Four Tops)
6) Stand by your man (Tammy Wynette)
7) Stand By Me (Ben E King)
8) I Can't Stand It (Eric Clapton)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme: Stand, preferably in title

1) Stand (R.E.M.)
2) Achilles Last Stand (Led Zeppelin)
3) Stand and deliver (Adam and the Ants)
4) I Saw Her Standing There (The Beatles)
5) Standing In The Shadows Of Love (Four Tops)
6) Stand by your man (Tammy Wynette)
7) Stand By Me (Ben E King)
8) I Can't Stand It (Eric Clapton)
9) I'll Stand By You (The Pretenders)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Stand, preferably in title

1) Stand (R.E.M.)
2) Achilles Last Stand (Led Zeppelin)
3) Stand and deliver (Adam and the Ants)
4) I Saw Her Standing There (The Beatles)
5) Standing In The Shadows Of Love (Four Tops)
6) Stand by your man (Tammy Wynette)
7) Stand By Me (Ben E King)
8) I Can't Stand It (Eric Clapton)
9) I'll Stand By You (The Pretenders)
10) Don't Stand So Close To Me (The Police)

Theme is up for grabs.


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: minute(s), preferably in the title.

1) Minute By Minute (Doobie Brothers)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: minute(s), preferably in the title.

1) Minute By Minute (Doobie Brothers)
2) 3 Minutes (Clouds)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: minute(s), preferably in the title.

1) Minute By Minute (Doobie Brothers)
2) 3 Minutes (Clouds)
3) 15 Minutes of Fame (Suzi Quatro)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: minute(s), preferably in the title.

1) Minute By Minute (Doobie Brothers)
2) 3 Minutes (Clouds)
3) 15 Minutes of Fame (Suzi Quatro)
4) New York Minute (Don Henley)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: minute(s), preferably in the title.

1) Minute By Minute (Doobie Brothers)
2) 3 Minutes (Clouds)
3) 15 Minutes of Fame (Suzi Quatro)
4) New York Minute (Don Henley)
5) 2 Minutes to Midnight (Iron Maiden)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: minute(s), preferably in the title.

1) Minute By Minute (Doobie Brothers)
2) 3 Minutes (Clouds)
3) 15 Minutes of Fame (Suzi Quatro)
4) New York Minute (Don Henley)
5) 2 Minutes to Midnight (Iron Maiden)
6) 60 Minute Man (Bill Ward And His Dominoes)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: minute(s), preferably in the title.

1) Minute By Minute (Doobie Brothers)
2) 3 Minutes (Clouds)
3) 15 Minutes of Fame (Suzi Quatro)
4) New York Minute (Don Henley)
5) 2 Minutes to Midnight (Iron Maiden)
6) 60 Minute Man (Bill Ward And His Dominoes)
7) 5 Minutes to Live (Johnny Cash)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: minute(s), preferably in the title.

1) Minute By Minute (Doobie Brothers)
2) 3 Minutes (Clouds)
3) 15 Minutes of Fame (Suzi Quatro)
4) New York Minute (Don Henley)
5) 2 Minutes to Midnight (Iron Maiden)
6) 60 Minute Man (Bill Ward And His Dominoes)
7) 5 Minutes to Live (Johnny Cash)
8) 5 Minutes More (Frank Sinatra)


----------



## pianozach

What if I played *3/5 Of A Mile In 10 Seconds* 6 times in a row, would that count toward the theme of a minute?


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: minute(s), preferably in the title.

1) Minute By Minute (Doobie Brothers)
2) 3 Minutes (Clouds)
3) 15 Minutes of Fame (Suzi Quatro)
4) New York Minute (Don Henley)
5) 2 Minutes to Midnight (Iron Maiden)
6) 60 Minute Man (Bill Ward And His Dominoes)
7) 5 Minutes to Live (Johnny Cash)
8) 5 Minutes More (Frank Sinatra)
9) Five Minutes Alone (Pantera)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: minute(s), preferably in the title.

1) Minute By Minute (Doobie Brothers)
2) 3 Minutes (Clouds)
3) 15 Minutes of Fame (Suzi Quatro)
4) New York Minute (Don Henley)
5) 2 Minutes to Midnight (Iron Maiden)
6) 60 Minute Man (Bill Ward And His Dominoes)
7) 5 Minutes to Live (Johnny Cash)
8) 5 Minutes More (Frank Sinatra)
9) Five Minutes Alone (Pantera)
10) Five short minutes with you (Jim Croce)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: hour(s), preferably in the title.

1) 24 Hours from Tulsa (Gene Pitney)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: hour(s), preferably in the title.

1) 24 Hours from Tulsa (Gene Pitney)
2)48 Hours (The Clash)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: hour(s), preferably in the title.

1) 24 Hours from Tulsa (Gene Pitney)
2) 48 Hours (The Clash)
3) An Hour in the Shower (Chicago)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: hour(s), preferably in the title.

1) 24 Hours from Tulsa (Gene Pitney)
2) 48 Hours (The Clash)
3) An Hour in the Shower (Chicago)
4) In the midnight hour (Roxy Music)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: hour(s), preferably in the title.

1) 24 Hours from Tulsa (Gene Pitney)
2) 48 Hours (The Clash)
3) An Hour in the Shower (Chicago)
4) In the midnight hour (Roxy Music)
5) In my hour of darkness( Gram Parsons, Emmylou Harris, & Linda Ronstadt)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: hour(s), preferably in the title.

1) 24 Hours from Tulsa (Gene Pitney)
2) 48 Hours (The Clash)
3) An Hour in the Shower (Chicago)
4) In the midnight hour (Roxy Music)
5) In my hour of darkness( Gram Parsons, Emmylou Harris, & Linda Ronstadt)
6) Amateur hour (Sparks)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: hour(s), preferably in the title.

1) 24 Hours from Tulsa (Gene Pitney)
2) 48 Hours (The Clash)
3) An Hour in the Shower (Chicago)
4) In the midnight hour (Roxy Music)
5) In my hour of darkness( Gram Parsons, Emmylou Harris, & Linda Ronstadt)
6) Amateur hour (Sparks)
7) Eight Crazy Hours (In the Story of Love) ( Reba McEntire) Corrected post)


----------



## Art Rock

#7 is the same song as #4, disqualified....


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: hour(s), preferably in the title.

1) 24 Hours from Tulsa (Gene Pitney)
2) 48 Hours (The Clash)
3) An Hour in the Shower (Chicago)
4) In the midnight hour (Roxy Music)
5) In my hour of darkness( Gram Parsons, Emmylou Harris, & Linda Ronstadt)
6) Amateur hour (Sparks)
7) Eight Crazy Hours (In the Story of Love) ( Reba McEntire) Corrected post)
8) Lunch Break: Peak Hour (Moody Blues)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: hour(s), preferably in the title.

1) 24 Hours from Tulsa (Gene Pitney)
2) 48 Hours (The Clash)
3) An Hour in the Shower (Chicago)
4) In the midnight hour (Roxy Music)
5) In my hour of darkness( Gram Parsons, Emmylou Harris, & Linda Ronstadt)
6) Amateur hour (Sparks)
7) Eight Crazy Hours (In the Story of Love) ( Reba McEntire) Corrected post)
8) Lunch Break: Peak Hour (Moody Blues)
9) In The Hour Of Not Quite Rain (Buffalo Springfield)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: hour(s), preferably in the title.

1) 24 Hours from Tulsa (Gene Pitney)
2) 48 Hours (The Clash)
3) An Hour in the Shower (Chicago)
4) In the midnight hour (Roxy Music)
5) In my hour of darkness( Gram Parsons, Emmylou Harris, & Linda Ronstadt)
6) Amateur hour (Sparks)
7) Eight Crazy Hours (In the Story of Love) ( Reba McEntire) Corrected post)
8) Lunch Break: Peak Hour (Moody Blues)
9) In The Hour Of Not Quite Rain (Buffalo Springfield)
10) Time (Pink Floyd)

_Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day
Fritter and waste the hours in an offhand way._


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs with the word day or days, preferably in the title (NOTE: day or days must be a standalone word, not part of a longer one, like Monday)

1) By The Light Of Day (UK)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs with the word day or days, preferably in the title (NOTE: day or days must be a standalone word, not part of a longer one, like Monday)

1) By The Light Of Day (UK)
2) Be my day (The Cats)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: songs with the word day or days, preferably in the title (NOTE: day or days must be a standalone word, not part of a longer one, like Monday)

1) By The Light Of Day (UK)
2) Be my day (The Cats)
3) Made My Day (Tim Finn)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: songs with the word day or days, preferably in the title (NOTE: day or days must be a standalone word, not part of a longer one, like Monday)

1) By The Light Of Day (UK)
2) Be my day (The Cats)
3) Made My Day (Tim Finn)
4) Days (The Kinks)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs with the word day or days, preferably in the title (NOTE: day or days must be a standalone word, not part of a longer one, like Monday)

1) By The Light Of Day (UK)
2) Be my day (The Cats)
3) Made My Day (Tim Finn)
4) Days (The Kinks)
5) Dance Hall Days (Wang Chung)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs with the word day or days, preferably in the title (NOTE: day or days must be a standalone word, not part of a longer one, like Monday)

1) By The Light Of Day (UK)
2) Be my day (The Cats)
3) Made My Day (Tim Finn)
4) Days (The Kinks)
5) Dance Hall Days (Wang Chung)
6) The day that Curly Billy shot down Crazy Sam McGee (Hollies)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: songs with the word day or days, preferably in the title (NOTE: day or days must be a standalone word, not part of a longer one, like Monday)

1) By The Light Of Day (UK)
2) Be my day (The Cats)
3) Made My Day (Tim Finn)
4) Days (The Kinks)
5) Dance Hall Days (Wang Chung)
6) The day that Curly Billy shot down Crazy Sam McGee (Hollies)
7) That'll Be the Day (Buddy Holly)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: songs with the word day or days, preferably in the title (NOTE: day or days must be a standalone word, not part of a longer one, like Monday)

1) By The Light Of Day (UK)
2) Be my day (The Cats)
3) Made My Day (Tim Finn)
4) Days (The Kinks)
5) Dance Hall Days (Wang Chung)
6) The day that Curly Billy shot down Crazy Sam McGee (Hollies)
7) That'll Be the Day (Buddy Holly)
8) Good Day Sunshine (The Beatles)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs with the word day or days, preferably in the title (NOTE: day or days must be a standalone word, not part of a longer one, like Monday)

1) By The Light Of Day (UK)
2) Be my day (The Cats)
3) Made My Day (Tim Finn)
4) Days (The Kinks)
5) Dance Hall Days (Wang Chung)
6) The day that Curly Billy shot down Crazy Sam McGee (Hollies)
7) That'll Be the Day (Buddy Holly)
8) Good Day Sunshine (The Beatles)
9) Day After Day (Badfinger)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: songs with the word day or days, preferably in the title (NOTE: day or days must be a standalone word, not part of a longer one, like Monday)

1) By The Light Of Day (UK)
2) Be my day (The Cats)
3) Made My Day (Tim Finn)
4) Days (The Kinks)
5) Dance Hall Days (Wang Chung)
6) The day that Curly Billy shot down Crazy Sam McGee (Hollies)
7) That'll Be the Day (Buddy Holly)
8) Good Day Sunshine (The Beatles)
9) Day After Day (Badfinger)
10) This Is Our Day (Dolls)

Anyone can choose next theme:


----------



## Room2201974

A quick search shows we've not done reptiles.

New theme:reptiles

1) Crocodile Rock (Elton John)


----------



## Starving Wolf

A quick search shows we've not done reptiles.

New theme:reptiles

1) Crocodile Rock (Elton John)
2) Union Of The Snake (Duran Duran)


----------



## Josquin13

A quick search shows we've not done reptiles.

New theme:reptiles

1) Crocodile Rock (Elton John)
2) Union Of The Snake (Duran Duran)
3) Godzilla (Blue Oyster Cult)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme:reptiles

1) Crocodile Rock (Elton John)
2) Union Of The Snake (Duran Duran)
3) Godzilla (Blue Oyster Cult) 
4) Snake Song (Townes Van Zandt)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme:reptiles

1) Crocodile Rock (Elton John)
2) Union Of The Snake (Duran Duran)
3) Godzilla (Blue Oyster Cult)
4) Snake Song (Townes Van Zandt)
5) Reptile (Eric Clapton)


----------



## Open Book

New theme:reptiles

1) Crocodile Rock (Elton John)
2) Union Of The Snake (Duran Duran)
3) Godzilla (Blue Oyster Cult)
4) Snake Song (Townes Van Zandt)
5) Reptile (Eric Clapton)
6) Karma Chameleon (Culture Club)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme:reptiles

1) Crocodile Rock (Elton John)
2) Union Of The Snake (Duran Duran)
3) Godzilla (Blue Oyster Cult)
4) Snake Song (Townes Van Zandt)
5) Reptile (Eric Clapton)
6) Karma Chameleon (Culture Club)
7) Gator Country (Molly Hatchet)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme:reptiles

1) Crocodile Rock (Elton John)
2) Union Of The Snake (Duran Duran)
3) Godzilla (Blue Oyster Cult)
4) Snake Song (Townes Van Zandt)
5) Reptile (Eric Clapton)
6) Karma Chameleon (Culture Club)
7) Gator Country (Molly Hatchet)
8) See you later aligaror( ‎Bill Haley )


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme:reptiles

1) Crocodile Rock (Elton John)
2) Union Of The Snake (Duran Duran)
3) Godzilla (Blue Oyster Cult)
4) Snake Song (Townes Van Zandt)
5) Reptile (Eric Clapton)
6) Karma Chameleon (Culture Club)
7) Gator Country (Molly Hatchet)
8) See you later alligator( ‎Bill Haley )
9) The Lizards (Phish)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme:reptiles

1) Crocodile Rock (Elton John)
2) Union Of The Snake (Duran Duran)
3) Godzilla (Blue Oyster Cult)
4) Snake Song (Townes Van Zandt)
5) Reptile (Eric Clapton)
6) Karma Chameleon (Culture Club)
7) Gator Country (Molly Hatchet)
8) See you later alligator( ‎Bill Haley )
9) The Lizards (Phish)
10)Snakebite ( Judas Priest)


If I am not back in 30 minutes ....


----------



## Rogerx

Delete theme, flee free to start


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Joints - elbows, knees, knuckles (in title or lyrics)

1) Knee Deep in Love (Klaatu)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Joints - elbows, knees, knuckles (in title or lyrics)

1) Knee Deep in Love (Klaatu)
2) Down On My Knees ( Bread)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Joints - elbows, knees, knuckles (in title or lyrics)

1) Knee Deep in Love (Klaatu)
2) Down On My Knees ( Bread)
3) Please don't go (KC and the Sunshineband)

_I'm down on my knees
Beggin' please, please, please
_


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Joints - elbows, knees, knuckles (in title or lyrics)

1) Knee Deep in Love (Klaatu)
2) Down On My Knees ( Bread)
3) Please don't go (KC and the Sunshineband)
4) Knee Socks ( Arctic Monkeys)


----------



## Art Rock

Not only is this exactly the same as #2, but you posted #2.........


----------



## Rogerx

> Not only is this exactly the same as #2, but you posted #2.........


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: Joints - elbows, knees, knuckles (in title or lyrics)

1) Knee Deep in Love (Klaatu)
2) Down On My Knees ( Bread)
3) Please don't go (KC and the Sunshineband)
4) Knee Socks ( Arctic Monkeys) 
5) Fifty Miles of Elbow Room (Iris Dement)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Joints - elbows, knees, knuckles (in title or lyrics)

1) Knee Deep in Love (Klaatu)
2) Down On My Knees ( Bread)
3) Please don't go (KC and the Sunshineband)
4) Knee Socks ( Arctic Monkeys)
5) Fifty Miles of Elbow Room (Iris Dement)
6) We were all wounded at Wounded Knee (Redbone)


----------



## Room2201974

Theme: Joints - elbows, knees, knuckles (in title or lyrics)

1) Knee Deep in Love (Klaatu)
2) Down On My Knees ( Bread)
3) Please don't go (KC and the Sunshineband)
4) Knee Socks ( Arctic Monkeys)
5) Fifty Miles of Elbow Room (Iris Dement)
6) We were all wounded at Wounded Knee (Redbone)
7) Don't Bogart That Joint My Friend (Little Feat)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Joints - elbows, knees, knuckles (in title or lyrics)

1) Knee Deep in Love (Klaatu)
2) Down On My Knees ( Bread)
3) Please don't go (KC and the Sunshineband)
4) Knee Socks ( Arctic Monkeys)
5) Fifty Miles of Elbow Room (Iris Dement)
6) We were all wounded at Wounded Knee (Redbone)
7) Don't Bogart That Joint My Friend (Little Feat)
8) Hip To Be Square (Huey Lewis & The News)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Joints - elbows, knees, knuckles (in title or lyrics)

1) Knee Deep in Love (Klaatu)
2) Down On My Knees ( Bread)
3) Please don't go (KC and the Sunshineband)
4) Knee Socks ( Arctic Monkeys)
5) Fifty Miles of Elbow Room (Iris Dement)
6) We were all wounded at Wounded Knee (Redbone)
7) Don't Bogart That Joint My Friend (Little Feat)
8) Hip To Be Square (Huey Lewis & The News)
9) Death At One's Elbow (The Smiths)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Joints - elbows, knees, knuckles (in title or lyrics)

1) Knee Deep in Love (Klaatu)
2) Down On My Knees ( Bread)
3) Please don't go (KC and the Sunshineband)
4) Knee Socks ( Arctic Monkeys)
5) Fifty Miles of Elbow Room (Iris Dement)
6) We were all wounded at Wounded Knee (Redbone)
7) Don't Bogart That Joint My Friend (Little Feat)
8) Hip To Be Square (Huey Lewis & The News)
9) Death At One's Elbow (The Smiths)
10) Put Your Head On My Shoulder (Paul Anka)

Anyone can start the next theme.


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: A Caribbean holiday.
Anything to do with the Caribbean. Artists coming from there is not suffiicient.

1) Dreadlock holiday (10CC)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: A Caribbean holiday.
Anything to do with the Caribbean. Artists coming from there is not suffiicient.

1) Dreadlock holiday (10CC)
3) Kokomo (The Beach Boys)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: A Caribbean holiday.
Anything to do with the Caribbean. Artists coming from there is not suffiicient.

1) Dreadlock holiday (10CC)
2) Kokomo (The Beach Boys)
3) Barbados (Typically Tropical)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: A Caribbean holiday.
Anything to do with the Caribbean. Artists coming from there is not suffiicient.

1) Dreadlock holiday (10CC)
2) Kokomo (The Beach Boys)
3) Barbados (Typically Tropical)
4) D'yer Mak'er (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Room2201974

Theme: A Caribbean holiday.
Anything to do with the Caribbean. Artists coming from there is not suffiicient.

1) Dreadlock holiday (10CC)
2) Kokomo (The Beach Boys)
3) Barbados (Typically Tropical)
4) D'yer Mak'er (Led Zeppelin)
5) Suite Judy Blue Eyes (CSN)


----------



## Bulldog

Theme: A Caribbean holiday.
Anything to do with the Caribbean. Artists coming from there is not suffiicient.

1) Dreadlock holiday (10CC)
2) Kokomo (The Beach Boys)
3) Barbados (Typically Tropical)
4) D'yer Mak'er (Led Zeppelin)
5) Suite Judy Blue Eyes (CSN)
6) Margaritaville (Jimmy Buffet)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: A Caribbean holiday.
Anything to do with the Caribbean. Artists coming from there is not suffiicient.

1) Dreadlock holiday (10CC)
2) Kokomo (The Beach Boys)
3) Barbados (Typically Tropical)
4) D'yer Mak'er (Led Zeppelin)
5) Suite Judy Blue Eyes (CSN)
6) Margaritaville (Jimmy Buffet)
7) Montego Bay (Bobby Bloom)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: A Caribbean holiday.
Anything to do with the Caribbean. Artists coming from there is not suffiicient.

1) Dreadlock holiday (10CC)
2) Kokomo (The Beach Boys)
3) Barbados (Typically Tropical)
4) D'yer Mak'er (Led Zeppelin)
5) Suite Judy Blue Eyes (CSN)
6) Margaritaville (Jimmy Buffet)
7) Montego Bay (Bobby Bloom)
8) Youth of Eglington (Black Uhuru)

Jamaican neighborhood in Britain.


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: A Caribbean holiday.
Anything to do with the Caribbean. Artists coming from there is not suffiicient.

1) Dreadlock holiday (10CC)
2) Kokomo (The Beach Boys)
3) Barbados (Typically Tropical)
4) D'yer Mak'er (Led Zeppelin)
5) Suite Judy Blue Eyes (CSN)
6) Margaritaville (Jimmy Buffet)
7) Montego Bay (Bobby Bloom)
8) Youth of Eglington (Black Uhuru)
9) Boogie On Reggae Woman (Stevie Wonder)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: A Caribbean holiday.
Anything to do with the Caribbean. Artists coming from there is not suffiicient.

1) Dreadlock holiday (10CC)
2) Kokomo (The Beach Boys)
3) Barbados (Typically Tropical)
4) D'yer Mak'er (Led Zeppelin)
5) Suite Judy Blue Eyes (CSN)
6) Margaritaville (Jimmy Buffet)
7) Montego Bay (Bobby Bloom)
8) Youth of Eglington (Black Uhuru)
9) Boogie On Reggae Woman (Stevie Wonder) 
10) Coconut (Harry Nilsson)

If that doesn't qualify just erase it.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs that where hits from movies( NO classical)

1) My Heart Will Go On ( Titanic) Celine Dion


----------



## pianozach

New theme: songs that where hits from movies (NO classical)

1) My Heart Will Go On [Titanic] (Celine Dion)
2) I'm Alright [Caddyshack] (Kenny Loggins)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs that where hits from movies (NO classical)

1) My Heart Will Go On [Titanic] (Celine Dion)
2) I'm Alright [Caddyshack] (Kenny Loggins)
3) Mrs. Robinson [The Graduate] (Simon and Garfunkel)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs that where hits from movies (NO classical)

1) My Heart Will Go On [Titanic] (Celine Dion)
2) I'm Alright [Caddyshack] (Kenny Loggins)
3) Mrs. Robinson [The Graduate] (Simon and Garfunkel)
4) Everything I Do- I Do it For You (Bryan Adams ) Robin Hood price of thieves)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs that where hits from movies (NO classical)

1) My Heart Will Go On [Titanic] (Celine Dion)
2) I'm Alright [Caddyshack] (Kenny Loggins)
3) Mrs. Robinson [The Graduate] (Simon and Garfunkel)
4) Everything I Do- I Do it For You [Robin Hood price of thieves] (Bryan Adams ) 
5) May it be [Lord of the Rings] (Enya)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: songs that where hits from movies (NO classical)

1) My Heart Will Go On [Titanic] (Celine Dion)
2) I'm Alright [Caddyshack] (Kenny Loggins)
3) Mrs. Robinson [The Graduate] (Simon and Garfunkel)
4) Everything I Do- I Do it For You [Robin Hood price of thieves] (Bryan Adams )
5) May it be [Lord of the Rings] (Enya)
6) Help [Help] (The Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs that where hits from movies (NO classical)

1) My Heart Will Go On [Titanic] (Celine Dion)
2) I'm Alright [Caddyshack] (Kenny Loggins)
3) Mrs. Robinson [The Graduate] (Simon and Garfunkel)
4) Everything I Do- I Do it For You [Robin Hood price of thieves] (Bryan Adams )
5) May it be [Lord of the Rings] (Enya)
6) Help [Help] (The Beatles)
7)Unchained Melody (Righteous Brothers) Ghost.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs that where hits from movies (NO classical)

1) My Heart Will Go On [Titanic] (Celine Dion)
2) I'm Alright [Caddyshack] (Kenny Loggins)
3) Mrs. Robinson [The Graduate] (Simon and Garfunkel)
4) Everything I Do- I Do it For You [Robin Hood price of thieves] (Bryan Adams )
5) May it be [Lord of the Rings I] (Enya)
6) Help [Help] (The Beatles)
7) Unchained Melody [Ghost] (Righteous Brothers) 
8) Into the west [Lord of the Rings III] (Annie Lennox)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs that where hits from movies (NO classical)

1) My Heart Will Go On [Titanic] (Celine Dion)
2) I'm Alright [Caddyshack] (Kenny Loggins)
3) Mrs. Robinson [The Graduate] (Simon and Garfunkel)
4) Everything I Do- I Do it For You [Robin Hood price of thieves] (Bryan Adams )
5) May it be [Lord of the Rings I] (Enya)
6) Help [Help] (The Beatles)
7) Unchained Melody [Ghost] (Righteous Brothers) 
8) Into the west [Lord of the Rings III] (Annie Lennox)
9) Live And Let Die [Live And Let Die (James Bond)] (Paul McCartney and Wings)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs that where hits from movies (NO classical)

1) My Heart Will Go On [Titanic] (Celine Dion)
2) I'm Alright [Caddyshack] (Kenny Loggins)
3) Mrs. Robinson [The Graduate] (Simon and Garfunkel)
4) Everything I Do- I Do it For You [Robin Hood price of thieves] (Bryan Adams )
5) May it be [Lord of the Rings I] (Enya)
6) Help [Help] (The Beatles)
7) Unchained Melody [Ghost] (Righteous Brothers)
8) Into the west [Lord of the Rings III] (Annie Lennox)
9) Live And Let Die [Live And Let Die (James Bond)] (Paul McCartney and Wings) 
10) Best That You Can Do (Arthur's theme) (Stephen Bishop)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Newspapers (Title and/or lyrics)

1) Under my thumb (Godley and Creme)

_So I picked up an old newspaper to read
and I noticed something very strange indeed
_


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Newspapers (Title and/or lyrics)

1) Under my thumb (Godley and Creme)
2) The Daily Mail ( Radiohead)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: Newspapers (Title and/or lyrics)

1) Under my thumb (Godley and Creme)
2) The Daily Mail ( Radiohead) 
3) A Day in the Life (The Beatles) (I read the news today ...)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Newspapers (Title and/or lyrics)

1) Under my thumb (Godley and Creme)
2) The Daily Mail ( Radiohead)
3) A Day in the Life (The Beatles)
4) Telegraph Road (Dire Straits)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Newspapers (Title and/or lyrics)

1) Under my thumb (Godley and Creme)
2) The Daily Mail ( Radiohead)
3) A Day in the Life (The Beatles)
4) Telegraph Road (Dire Straits)
5) Yesterday’s Papers ( The Rolling Stones)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Newspapers (Title and/or lyrics)

1) Under my thumb (Godley and Creme)
2) The Daily Mail ( Radiohead)
3) A Day in the Life (The Beatles)
4) Telegraph Road (Dire Straits)
5) Yesterday's Papers ( The Rolling Stones)
6) New York State Of Mind (Billy Joel)

_The New York Times, the Daily News_


----------



## Room2201974

Theme: Newspapers (Title and/or lyrics)

1) Under my thumb (Godley and Creme)
2) The Daily Mail ( Radiohead)
3) A Day in the Life (The Beatles)
4) Telegraph Road (Dire Straits)
5) Yesterday’s Papers ( The Rolling Stones)
6) New York State Of Mind (Billy Joel)
7) Don't Dream It's Over (Crowded House)

In the paper today
Tales of war and of waste
But you turn right
Over to the TV page


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Newspapers (Title and/or lyrics)

1) Under my thumb (Godley and Creme)
2) The Daily Mail ( Radiohead)
3) A Day in the Life (The Beatles)
4) Telegraph Road (Dire Straits)
5) Yesterday's Papers ( The Rolling Stones)
6) New York State Of Mind (Billy Joel)
7) Don't Dream It's Over (Crowded House)
8) The day before you came (ABBA)

_I must have read the morning paper going into town
And having gotten through the editorial, no doubt I must have frowned
_


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Newspapers (Title and/or lyrics)



1) Under my thumb (Godley and Creme)
2) The Daily Mail ( Radiohead)
3) A Day in the Life (The Beatles)
4) Telegraph Road (Dire Straits)
5) Yesterday’s Papers ( The Rolling Stones)
6) New York State Of Mind (Billy Joel)
7) Don't Dream It's Over (Crowded House)
8) The day before you came (ABBA)
9) Sunday Papers( Joe Jackson)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Newspapers (Title and/or lyrics)

1) Under my thumb (Godley and Creme)
2) The Daily Mail (Radiohead)
3) A Day in the Life (The Beatles)
4) Telegraph Road (Dire Straits)
5) Yesterday's Papers (The Rolling Stones)
6) New York State Of Mind (Billy Joel)
7) Don't Dream It's Over (Crowded House)
8) The day before you came (ABBA)
9) Sunday Papers (Joe Jackson)
10) Brain Damage (Pink Floyd)

_ The lunatic is in the hall 
The lunatics are in my hall
The paper holds their folded faces to the floor
And every day the paper boy brings more
_


----------



## pianozach

THEME: Songs with cloud(s) in the title or lyrics

1) Both Sides Now (Joni Mitchell)

_Rows and floes of angel hair
And ice cream castles in the air
And feather canyons everywhere
I've looked at clouds that way
_


----------



## Art Rock

THEME: Songs with cloud(s) in the title or lyrics

1) Both Sides Now (Joni Mitchell)
2) Cloudbusting (Kate Bush)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

THEME: Songs with cloud(s) in the title or lyrics

1) Both Sides Now (Joni Mitchell)
2) Cloudbusting (Kate Bush)
3) Where Do Clouds Go? 
(Dave Porter)


----------



## Art Rock

THEME: Songs with cloud(s) in the title or lyrics

1) Both Sides Now (Joni Mitchell)
2) Cloudbusting (Kate Bush)
3) Where Do Clouds Go? (Dave Porter)
4) Clouds and rain suite (David Gates)


----------



## Bulldog

THEME: Songs with cloud(s) in the title or lyrics

1) Both Sides Now (Joni Mitchell)
2) Cloudbusting (Kate Bush)
3) Where Do Clouds Go? (Dave Porter)
4) Clouds and rain suite (David Gates)
5) Get Off My Cloud (The Rolling Stones)


----------



## Room2201974

THEME: Songs with cloud(s) in the title or lyrics

1) Both Sides Now (Joni Mitchell)
2) Cloudbusting (Kate Bush)
3) Where Do Clouds Go? (Dave Porter)
4) Clouds and rain suite (David Gates)
5) Get Off My Cloud (The Rolling Stones)
6) Cloudy (Simon & Garfunkel)


----------



## Starving Wolf

THEME: Songs with cloud(s) in the title or lyrics

1) Both Sides Now (Joni Mitchell)
2) Cloudbusting (Kate Bush)
3) Where Do Clouds Go? (Dave Porter)
4) Clouds and rain suite (David Gates)
5) Get Off My Cloud (The Rolling Stones)
6) Cloudy (Simon & Garfunkel)
7) Home On The Range (Gene Autry)

_Oh, give me a home where the buffalo roam
Where the deer and the antelope play
Where seldom is heard a discouraging word
And the skies are not cloudy all day_


----------



## Room2201974

THEME: Songs with cloud(s) in the title or lyrics

1) Both Sides Now (Joni Mitchell)
2) Cloudbusting (Kate Bush)
3) Where Do Clouds Go? (Dave Porter)
4) Clouds and rain suite (David Gates)
5) Get Off My Cloud (The Rolling Stones)
6) Cloudy (Simon & Garfunkel)
7) Home On The Range (Gene Autry)
8) You're So Vain (Carly Simon)

Clouds in my coffee, clouds in my coffee.


----------



## Starving Wolf

THEME: Songs with cloud(s) in the title or lyrics

1) Both Sides Now (Joni Mitchell)
2) Cloudbusting (Kate Bush)
3) Where Do Clouds Go? (Dave Porter)
4) Clouds and rain suite (David Gates)
5) Get Off My Cloud (The Rolling Stones)
6) Cloudy (Simon & Garfunkel)
7) Home On The Range (Gene Autry)
8) You're So Vain (Carly Simon)
9) My Girl (Temptations)

_I've got sunshine on a cloudy day_


----------



## Rogerx

THEME: Songs with cloud(s) in the title or lyrics

1) Both Sides Now (Joni Mitchell)
2) Cloudbusting (Kate Bush)
3) Where Do Clouds Go? (Dave Porter)
4) Clouds and rain suite (David Gates)
5) Get Off My Cloud (The Rolling Stones)
6) Cloudy (Simon & Garfunkel)
7) Home On The Range (Gene Autry)
8) You're So Vain (Carly Simon)
9) My Girl (Temptations)
10) Cloud on my Tongue ( Tori Amos)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme, in contrast with yesterday melodies from classic used in movies.
Just the theme and film will be fine. 

1) Flight Of The Valkyries - Apocalypse Now


----------



## Rogerx

Theme withdrawn, please continue wit something new.


----------



## SanAntone

This was done, kind of (songs of both head or feet), but it was a pretty good while ago. Disqualified songs:

1) Head Over Feet (Alanis Morisette)
2) Cold Feet (Tracy Chapman)
3) Put your head on my shoulder (Paul Anka)
4) Tiger Feet (Mud)
5) Diamond Head ( Beach Boys)
6) Head over heels (ABBA)
7) Hold Your Head Up (Argent)
8) Head over Heels (Tears for Fears)
9) Nails In My Feet (Crowded House)
10) Fluffhead (Phish)

Songs concerning feet.

1) Take A Load Off Your Feet (The Beach Boys)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Which songs are disqualified?


----------



## SanAntone

Starving Wolf said:


> Which songs are disqualified?


I edited the original post.


----------



## Rogerx

Songs concerning feet. ( see post 7423)

1) Take A Load Off Your Feet (The Beach Boys)
2) High Heeled Shoes ( Kingston Trio )


----------



## Art Rock

If we allow 'shoes' (which makes sense to me), the list of disqualified songs should also include these from the 'shoes theme'"

_1) Those Shoes (Eagles)
2) These Boots Were Made for Walking (Nancy Sinatra)
3) Red Shoes by the Drugstore (Tom Waits)
4) Brown Shoes Don't Make It (Zappa/Mothers)
5) Blue Suede Shoes (Elvis Presley)
6) Shot of Rhythm and Blues (Suzi Quatro)
7) Let's Dance (David Bowie)
8) Betty Lou got a new pair of shoes (Bobby Freeman)
9) Goody Two Shoes ( Adam Ant)
10) The red shoes (Kate Bush)_


----------



## Art Rock

Songs concerning feet.
Disqualified songs in posts 7423 and 7426.

1) Take A Load Off Your Feet (The Beach Boys)
2) High Heeled Shoes ( Kingston Trio )
3) Dancing barefoot (Patti Smith)


----------



## Rogerx

Songs concerning feet.
Disqualified songs in posts 7423 and 7426.

1) Take A Load Off Your Feet (The Beach Boys)
2) High Heeled Shoes ( Kingston Trio )
3) Dancing barefoot (Patti Smith)
4) Hell On High Heels (Mötley Crüe )


----------



## Art Rock

Songs concerning feet.
Disqualified songs in posts 7423 and 7426.

1) Take A Load Off Your Feet (The Beach Boys)
2) High Heeled Shoes ( Kingston Trio )
3) Dancing barefoot (Patti Smith)
4) Hell On High Heels (Mötley Crüe )
5) Diamonds on the soles of her shoes (Paul Simon)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Songs concerning feet.
Disqualified songs in posts 7423 and 7426.

1) Take A Load Off Your Feet (The Beach Boys)
2) High Heeled Shoes ( Kingston Trio )
3) Dancing barefoot (Patti Smith)
4) Hell On High Heels (Mötley Crüe )
5) Diamonds on the soles of her shoes (Paul Simon)
6) Sultans of Swing (Dire Straits)

_Then a crowd a young boys they're a foolin' around in the corner
Drunk and dressed in their best brown baggies and their platform soles_


----------



## Room2201974

Songs concerning feet.
Disqualified songs in posts 7423 and 7426.

1) Take A Load Off Your Feet (The Beach Boys)
2) High Heeled Shoes ( Kingston Trio )
3) Dancing barefoot (Patti Smith)
4) Hell On High Heels (Mötley Crüe )
5) Diamonds on the soles of her shoes (Paul Simon)
6) Sultans of Swing (Dire Straits)
7) Low Spark Of High Heeled Boys (Traffic)


----------



## Art Rock

Songs concerning feet.
Disqualified songs in posts 7423 and 7426.

1) Take A Load Off Your Feet (The Beach Boys)
2) High Heeled Shoes ( Kingston Trio )
3) Dancing barefoot (Patti Smith)
4) Hell On High Heels (Mötley Crüe )
5) Diamonds on the soles of her shoes (Paul Simon)
6) Sultans of Swing (Dire Straits)
7) Low Spark Of High Heeled Boys (Traffic)
8) Stiletto heels (Sailor)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Songs concerning feet.
Disqualified songs in posts 7423 and 7426.

1) Take A Load Off Your Feet (The Beach Boys)
2) High Heeled Shoes ( Kingston Trio )
3) Dancing barefoot (Patti Smith)
4) Hell On High Heels (Mötley Crüe )
5) Diamonds on the soles of her shoes (Paul Simon)
6) Sultans of Swing (Dire Straits)
7) Low Spark Of High Heeled Boys (Traffic)
8) Stiletto heels (Sailor)
9) Popsicle Toes (Michael Franks)


----------



## Room2201974

Songs concerning feet.
Disqualified songs in posts 7423 and 7426.

1) Take A Load Off Your Feet (The Beach Boys)
2) High Heeled Shoes ( Kingston Trio )
3) Dancing barefoot (Patti Smith)
4) Hell On High Heels (Mötley Crüe )
5) Diamonds on the soles of her shoes (Paul Simon)
6) Sultans of Swing (Dire Straits)
7) Low Spark Of High Heeled Boys (Traffic)
8) Stiletto heels (Sailor)
9) Popsicle Toes (Michael Franks)
10) Feets Don't Fail Me Now (Little Feat)

New theme: Songs With the word "street" in them. Disqualified songs are:

1.) Penny Lane (The Beatles)
2.) Streets of Philadelphia (Bruce Springsteen)
3.) Positively 4th Street (Bob Dylan)
4.) Street Fighting Man (Rolling Stones)
5.) The Long and Winding Road (The Beatles)
6.) America (Simon and Garfunkel)
7.) Goodbye Yellow Brick Road (Elton John)
8.) (Get Your Kicks On) Route 66 (Bobby Troup, sung by Nat King Cole & others)
9.) 2120 South Michigan Avenue (The Rolling Stones)
10.) Expressway To Your Heart (Soul Survivors)



1) Baker Street (Gerry Rafferty)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Songs With the word "street" in them. 
Disqualified songs in post 7435.

1) Baker Street (Gerry Rafferty)
2) Streets of London (Ralph McTell)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: Songs With the word "street" in them.
Disqualified songs in post 7435.

1) Baker Street (Gerry Rafferty)
2) Streets of London (Ralph McTell)
3) Mercy Street (Peter Gabriel)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Songs With the word "street" in them.
Disqualified songs in post 7435.

1) Baker Street (Gerry Rafferty)
2) Streets of London (Ralph McTell)
3) Mercy Street (Peter Gabriel)
4) Where the streets have no name (U2)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Songs With the word "street" in them.
Disqualified songs in post 7435.

1) Baker Street (Gerry Rafferty)
2) Streets of London (Ralph McTell)
3) Mercy Street (Peter Gabriel)
4) Where the streets have no name (U2)
5) Dead End Street (The Kinks)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Songs With the word "street" in them.
Disqualified songs in post 7435.

1) Baker Street (Gerry Rafferty)
2) Streets of London (Ralph McTell)
3) Mercy Street (Peter Gabriel)
4) Where the streets have no name (U2)
5) Dead End Street (The Kinks) 
6) Streets of Bakersfield (Buck Owens (& Dwight Yoakam))


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Songs With the word "street" in them.
Disqualified songs in post 7435.

1) Baker Street (Gerry Rafferty)
2) Streets of London (Ralph McTell)
3) Mercy Street (Peter Gabriel)
4) Where the streets have no name (U2)
5) Dead End Street (The Kinks)
6) Streets of Bakersfield (Buck Owens (& Dwight Yoakam)
7) On the Sunny Side of the Street (Ella Fitzgerald)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Songs With the word "street" in them.
Disqualified songs in post 7435.

1) Baker Street (Gerry Rafferty)
2) Streets of London (Ralph McTell)
3) Mercy Street (Peter Gabriel)
4) Where the streets have no name (U2)
5) Dead End Street (The Kinks)
6) Streets of Bakersfield (Buck Owens (& Dwight Yoakam)
7) On the Sunny Side of the Street (Ella Fitzgerald)
8) Dancing in the streets (Martha and the Vandellas)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: Songs With the word "street" in them.
Disqualified songs in post 7435.

1) Baker Street (Gerry Rafferty)
2) Streets of London (Ralph McTell)
3) Mercy Street (Peter Gabriel)
4) Where the streets have no name (U2)
5) Dead End Street (The Kinks)
6) Streets of Bakersfield (Buck Owens (& Dwight Yoakam)
7) On the Sunny Side of the Street (Ella Fitzgerald)
8) Dancing in the streets (Martha and the Vandellas)
9) Silent Street/Silent Dub (Maximum Joy)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Songs With the word "street" in them.
Disqualified songs in post 7435.

1) Baker Street (Gerry Rafferty)
2) Streets of London (Ralph McTell)
3) Mercy Street (Peter Gabriel)
4) Where the streets have no name (U2)
5) Dead End Street (The Kinks)
6) Streets of Bakersfield (Buck Owens (& Dwight Yoakam)
7) On the Sunny Side of the Street (Ella Fitzgerald)
8) Dancing in the streets (Martha and the Vandellas)
9) Silent Street/Silent Dub (Maximum Joy)
10) Fannin Street (Tom Waits)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Songs that have nothing to do with USA 

1) We're going to Ibiza (Vengaboys)


----------



## Art Rock

The 1394 songs used in themes related to this can be found in post.... nah forget it.


----------



## Art Rock

Songs that have nothing to do with USA 

1) We're going to Ibiza (Vengaboys)
2) Andorra (Colin Blunstone)


----------



## Room2201974

Songs that have nothing to do with USA

1) We're going to Ibiza (Vengaboys)
2) Andorra (Colin Blunstone)
3) Back In The USSR (The Beatles)


----------



## Art Rock

Songs that have nothing to do with USA

1) We're going to Ibiza (Vengaboys)
2) Andorra (Colin Blunstone)
3) Back In The USSR (The Beatles)
4) One day in Paris (Martha and the Muffins)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Songs that have nothing to do with USA

1) We're going to Ibiza (Vengaboys)
2) Andorra (Colin Blunstone)
3) Back In The USSR (The Beatles)
4) One day in Paris (Martha and the Muffins)
5) Coconut (Harry Nilsson)

It has nothing to do with ANY particular place.


----------



## Room2201974

Songs that have nothing to do with USA

1) We're going to Ibiza (Vengaboys)
2) Andorra (Colin Blunstone)
3) Back In The USSR (The Beatles)
4) One day in Paris (Martha and the Muffins)
5) Coconut (Harry Nilsson)
6) Orleans (David Crosby)


----------



## SanAntone

Songs that have nothing to do with USA

1) We're going to Ibiza (Vengaboys)
2) Andorra (Colin Blunstone)
3) Back In The USSR (The Beatles)
4) One day in Paris (Martha and the Muffins)
5) Coconut (Harry Nilsson)
6) Orleans (David Crosby) 
7) Marrakesh Express (CS&N)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Songs that have nothing to do with USA

1) We're going to Ibiza (Vengaboys)
2) Andorra (Colin Blunstone)
3) Back In The USSR (The Beatles)
4) One day in Paris (Martha and the Muffins)
5) Coconut (Harry Nilsson)
6) Orleans (David Crosby) 
7) Marrakesh Express (CS&N)
8) Down Under (Men At Work)


----------



## Art Rock

Songs that have nothing to do with USA

1) We're going to Ibiza (Vengaboys)
2) Andorra (Colin Blunstone)
3) Back In The USSR (The Beatles)
4) One day in Paris (Martha and the Muffins)
5) Coconut (Harry Nilsson)
6) Orleans (David Crosby)
7) Marrakesh Express (CS&N)
8) Down Under (Men At Work)
9) Nightboat to Cairo (Madness)


----------



## pianozach

Songs that have nothing to do with USA

1) We're going to Ibiza (Vengaboys)
2) Andorra (Colin Blunstone)
3) Back In The USSR (The Beatles)
4) One day in Paris (Martha and the Muffins)
5) Coconut (Harry Nilsson)
6) Orleans (David Crosby)
7) Marrakesh Express (CS&N)
8) Down Under (Men At Work)
9) Nightboat to Cairo (Madness)
10) Slow Boat to China (Ella Fitzgerald)


----------



## pianozach

THEME: Hell

Disqualified song from topic: Clothes and things to wear: 
Hell Bent For Leather (Judas Priest)

1) Fire (The Crazy World of Arthur Brown)

_"I am the god of hell fire and I bring you . . . "
_


----------



## Starving Wolf

THEME: Hell

Disqualified song from topic: Clothes and things to wear: 
Hell Bent For Leather (Judas Priest)

1) Fire (The Crazy World of Arthur Brown)
2) Run Like Hell (Pink Floyd)


----------



## SanAntone

THEME: Hell

Disqualified song from topic: Clothes and things to wear:
Hell Bent For Leather (Judas Priest)

1) Fire (The Crazy World of Arthur Brown)
2) Run Like Hell (Pink Floyd) 
3) Hell Hound on My Trail (Robert Johnson)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

THEME: Hell

Disqualified song from topic: Clothes and things to wear:
Hell Bent For Leather (Judas Priest)

1) Fire (The Crazy World of Arthur Brown)
2) Run Like Hell (Pink Floyd) 
3) Hell Hound on My Trail (Robert Johnson)
4) Satanic Black Metal In Hell (Urgehal)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

THEME : Hell

Disqualified song from topic: Clothes and things to wear:
Hell Bent For Leather (Judas Priest)

1) Fire (The Crazy World of Arthur Brown)
2) Run Like Hell (Pink Floyd)
3) Hell Hound on My Trail (Robert Johnson)
4) Satanic Black Metal In Hell (Urgehal)
5) All Hell Breaks Loose (The Misfits)


----------



## Starving Wolf

THEME : Hell

Disqualified song from topic: Clothes and things to wear:
Hell Bent For Leather (Judas Priest)

1) Fire (The Crazy World of Arthur Brown)
2) Run Like Hell (Pink Floyd)
3) Hell Hound on My Trail (Robert Johnson)
4) Satanic Black Metal In Hell (Urgehal)
5) All Hell Breaks Loose (The Misfits)
6) Hell Is For Children (Pat Benatar)


----------



## Open Book

THEME : Hell

Disqualified song from topic: Clothes and things to wear:
Hell Bent For Leather (Judas Priest)

1) Fire (The Crazy World of Arthur Brown)
2) Run Like Hell (Pink Floyd)
3) Hell Hound on My Trail (Robert Johnson)
4) Satanic Black Metal In Hell (Urgehal)
5) All Hell Breaks Loose (The Misfits)
6) Hell Is For Children (Pat Benatar)
7) Back on the Chain Gang (The Pretenders)

"Got in the house like a pigeon from hell"


----------



## Rogerx

THEME : Hell

Disqualified song from topic: Clothes and things to wear:
Hell Bent For Leather (Judas Priest)

1) Fire (The Crazy World of Arthur Brown)
2) Run Like Hell (Pink Floyd)
3) Hell Hound on My Trail (Robert Johnson)
4) Satanic Black Metal In Hell (Urgehal)
5) All Hell Breaks Loose (The Misfits)
6) Hell Is For Children (Pat Benatar)
7) Back on the Chain Gang (The Pretenders)
8) Heaven And Hell (The Who)


----------



## Starving Wolf

THEME : Hell

Disqualified song from topic: Clothes and things to wear:
Hell Bent For Leather (Judas Priest)

1) Fire (The Crazy World of Arthur Brown)
2) Run Like Hell (Pink Floyd)
3) Hell Hound on My Trail (Robert Johnson)
4) Satanic Black Metal In Hell (Urgehal)
5) All Hell Breaks Loose (The Misfits)
6) Hell Is For Children (Pat Benatar)
7) Back on the Chain Gang (The Pretenders)
8) Heaven And Hell (The Who)
9) Helen Wheels (Wings)

_Helen, hell on wheels_


----------



## Rogerx

THEME : Hell

Disqualified song from topic: Clothes and things to wear:
Hell Bent For Leather (Judas Priest)

1) Fire (The Crazy World of Arthur Brown)
2) Run Like Hell (Pink Floyd)
3) Hell Hound on My Trail (Robert Johnson)
4) Satanic Black Metal In Hell (Urgehal)
5) All Hell Breaks Loose (The Misfits)
6) Hell Is For Children (Pat Benatar)
7) Back on the Chain Gang (The Pretenders)
8) Heaven And Hell (The Who)
9) Helen Wheels (Wings)
10)Hell Below / Stars Above - Toadies


----------



## Rogerx

Anyone can start, out of ideas at this moment.


----------



## Art Rock

Songs in which someone gets killed (include part of lyrics if unclear).
Disqualified songs from a similar theme:
_
1) Omie Wise (Roscoe Holcomb)
2) Stagger Lee (Lloyd Price)
3) Murder by numbers (The Police)
4) I Shot The Sheriff (Bob Marley)
5) Murder in high heels (Kiss)
6) Bohemian Rhapsody (Queen)
7) Miss Otis Regrets (Bryan Ferry)
8) Murder in the Red Barn (Tom Waits)
9) The Death Of Emmet Till (Bob Dylan)
10) The Day that Curly Billy Shot Crazy Sam McGee (Hollies)_


----------



## Art Rock

Songs in which someone gets killed (include part of lyrics if unclear).
Disqualified songs in post 7467

1) The killing of Georgie (Rod Stewart)


----------



## Rogerx

Songs in which someone gets killed (include part of lyrics if unclear).
Disqualified songs in post 7467

1) The killing of Georgie (Rod Stewart)
2) Kill again ( Slayer)


----------



## Art Rock

Songs in which someone gets killed (include part of lyrics if unclear).
Disqualified songs in post 7467

1) The killing of Georgie (Rod Stewart)
2) Kill again ( Slayer)
3) Ce soir [Kill me] (Golden Earring)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Songs in which someone gets killed (include part of lyrics if unclear).
Disqualified songs in post 7467

1) The killing of Georgie (Rod Stewart)
2) Kill again ( Slayer)
3) Ce soir [Kill me] (Golden Earring)
4) I Don't Like Mondays (The Boomtown Rats)


----------



## Rogerx

Songs in which someone gets killed (include part of lyrics if unclear).
Disqualified songs in post 7467

1) The killing of Georgie (Rod Stewart)
2) Kill again ( Slayer)
3) Ce soir [Kill me] (Golden Earring)
4) I Don't Like Mondays (The Boomtown Rats)
5) Killing Yourself To Live (Black Sabbath)


----------



## Room2201974

Songs in which someone gets killed (include part of lyrics if unclear).
Disqualified songs in post 7467

1) The killing of Georgie (Rod Stewart)
2) Kill again ( Slayer)
3) Ce soir [Kill me] (Golden Earring)
4) I Don't Like Mondays (The Boomtown Rats)
5) Killing Yourself To Live (Black Sabbath)
6) Let Him Dangle (Elvis Costello)


----------



## Art Rock

Songs in which someone gets killed (include part of lyrics if unclear).
Disqualified songs in post 7467

1) The killing of Georgie (Rod Stewart)
2) Kill again ( Slayer)
3) Ce soir [Kill me] (Golden Earring)
4) I Don't Like Mondays (The Boomtown Rats)
5) Killing Yourself To Live (Black Sabbath)
6) Let Him Dangle (Elvis Costello)
7) Mother stands for comfort (Kate Bush)

_She knows that I've been doing something wrong
But she won't say anything
She thinks that I was with my friends yesterday
But she won't mind me lying
Because
Mother stands for comfort
Mother will hide the murderer_


----------



## Rogerx

Songs in which someone gets killed (include part of lyrics if unclear).
Disqualified songs in post 7467

1) The killing of Georgie (Rod Stewart)
2) Kill again ( Slayer)
3) Ce soir [Kill me] (Golden Earring)
4) I Don't Like Mondays (The Boomtown Rats)
5) Killing Yourself To Live (Black Sabbath)
6) Let Him Dangle (Elvis Costello)
7) Mother stands for comfort (Kate Bush)
8) Killing for a Living ( Overkill)


----------



## SanAntone

Songs in which someone gets killed (include part of lyrics if unclear).
Disqualified songs in post 7467

1) The killing of Georgie (Rod Stewart)
2) Kill again ( Slayer)
3) Ce soir [Kill me] (Golden Earring)
4) I Don't Like Mondays (The Boomtown Rats)
5) Killing Yourself To Live (Black Sabbath)
6) Let Him Dangle (Elvis Costello)
7) Mother stands for comfort (Kate Bush)
8) Killing for a Living ( Overkill) 
9) Pretty Polly (Ralph Stanley)


----------



## pianozach

Songs in which someone gets killed (include part of lyrics if unclear).
Disqualified songs in post 7467

1) The killing of Georgie (Rod Stewart)
2) Kill again ( Slayer)
3) Ce soir [Kill me] (Golden Earring)
4) I Don't Like Mondays (The Boomtown Rats)
5) Killing Yourself To Live (Black Sabbath)
6) Let Him Dangle (Elvis Costello)
7) Mother stands for comfort (Kate Bush)
8) Killing for a Living ( Overkill) 
9) Pretty Polly (Ralph Stanley)
10) A Day in the Life (The Beatles)

_". . . He blew his mind out in a car . . . "_


----------



## pianozach

_Trying to come up with new themes after 499 pages of themes is getting rather challenging.
_

*THEME: Theme(s)*

1) Themes - I) Sound, II) Second Attention, III) Soul Warrior (Anderson Bruford Wakeman Howe)

.

.

_Disqualified songs
New theme: Theme
Song title must contain the word theme.

1) Theme from Mahogany [Do You Know Where You're Going To] (Diana Ross)
2) Lara's Theme From Doctor Zhivago (Maurice Jarre)
3) Love's Theme (Love's Theme Orchestra and Barry White)
4) Theme From A Summer's Place (Percy Faith)
5) Theme from the Bottom (Phish)
6) Arthur's Theme (Christopher Cross)
7) Theme from The Deerhunter (Shadows)
8) Theme From An Imaginary Western (Mountain)
9) Theme From Shaft (Isaac Hayes) 
10) Theme from Jack Johnson (Miles Davis)
_


----------



## Art Rock

Never mind, the forbidden list was not up when I posted.


----------



## Art Rock

THEME: Theme(s)
Disqualified songs in post 7478.

1) Themes - I) Sound, II) Second Attention, III) Soul Warrior (Anderson Bruford Wakeman Howe)
2) Baretta's theme (Sammy Davis Jr)


----------



## pianozach

Art Rock said:


> Never mind, the forbidden list was not up when I posted.


You were _too_ fast, Speedy.


----------



## pianozach

THEME: Theme(s)
Disqualified songs in post 7478.

1) Themes - I) Sound, II) Second Attention, III) Soul Warrior (Anderson Bruford Wakeman Howe)
2) Baretta's theme (Sammy Davis Jr)
3) Theme from a Non-Existent TV Series (Elton John)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

THEME: Theme(s)
Disqualified songs in post 7478.

1) Themes - I) Sound, II) Second Attention, III) Soul Warrior (Anderson Bruford Wakeman Howe)
2) Baretta's theme (Sammy Davis Jr)
3) Theme from a Non-Existent TV Series (Elton John)
4) Jazzbo's Shine On Theme (Mary Catherine Lunford)


----------



## Room2201974

THEME: Theme(s)
Disqualified songs in post 7478.

1) Themes - I) Sound, II) Second Attention, III) Soul Warrior (Anderson Bruford Wakeman Howe)
2) Baretta's theme (Sammy Davis Jr)
3) Theme from a Non-Existent TV Series (Elton John)
4) Jazzbo's Shine On Theme (Mary Catherine Lunford)
5) Theme From Valley of the Dolls (Dionne Warwick)


----------



## pianozach

THEME: Theme(s)
Disqualified songs in post 7478.

1) Themes - I) Sound, II) Second Attention, III) Soul Warrior (Anderson Bruford Wakeman Howe)
2) Baretta's theme (Sammy Davis Jr)
3) Theme from a Non-Existent TV Series (Elton John)
4) Jazzbo's Shine On Theme (Mary Catherine Lunford)
5) Theme From Valley of the Dolls (Dionne Warwick)
6) Iron Butterfly Theme (Iron Butterfly)


----------



## Rogerx

THEME: Theme(s)
Disqualified songs in post 7478.

1) Themes - I) Sound, II) Second Attention, III) Soul Warrior (Anderson Bruford Wakeman Howe)
2) Baretta's theme (Sammy Davis Jr)
3) Theme from a Non-Existent TV Series (Elton John)
4) Jazzbo's Shine On Theme (Mary Catherine Lunford)
5) Theme From Valley of the Dolls (Dionne Warwick)
6) Iron Butterfly Theme (Iron Butterfly)
7) Batman Theme (Neal Hefti)


----------



## Starving Wolf

THEME: Theme(s)
Disqualified songs in post 7478.

1) Themes - I) Sound, II) Second Attention, III) Soul Warrior (Anderson Bruford Wakeman Howe)
2) Baretta's theme (Sammy Davis Jr)
3) Theme from a Non-Existent TV Series (Elton John)
4) Jazzbo's Shine On Theme (Mary Catherine Lunford)
5) Theme From Valley of the Dolls (Dionne Warwick)
6) Iron Butterfly Theme (Iron Butterfly)
7) Batman Theme (Neal Hefti)
8) Angela (Theme From Taxi) (Bob James)


----------



## Rogerx

THEME: Theme(s)
Disqualified songs in post 7478.

1) Themes - I) Sound, II) Second Attention, III) Soul Warrior (Anderson Bruford Wakeman Howe)
2) Baretta's theme (Sammy Davis Jr)
3) Theme from a Non-Existent TV Series (Elton John)
4) Jazzbo's Shine On Theme (Mary Catherine Lunford)
5) Theme From Valley of the Dolls (Dionne Warwick)
6) Iron Butterfly Theme (Iron Butterfly)
7) Batman Theme (Neal Hefti)
8) Angela (Theme From Taxi) (Bob James)
9) Sanford and Son Theme (The Streetbeater) ( Quincy Jones)


----------



## Art Rock

THEME: Theme(s)
Disqualified songs in post 7478.

1) Themes - I) Sound, II) Second Attention, III) Soul Warrior (Anderson Bruford Wakeman Howe)
2) Baretta's theme (Sammy Davis Jr)
3) Theme from a Non-Existent TV Series (Elton John)
4) Jazzbo's Shine On Theme (Mary Catherine Lunford)
5) Theme From Valley of the Dolls (Dionne Warwick)
6) Iron Butterfly Theme (Iron Butterfly)
7) Batman Theme (Neal Hefti)
8) Angela (Theme From Taxi) (Bob James)
9) Sanford and Son Theme (The Streetbeater) ( Quincy Jones)
10) Theme from The Persuaders (John Barry)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: music instruments in the title (3).

Disqualified songs:

1) She Bangs The Drums (The Stone Roses)
2) The guitar man (Bread)
3) Mandolin Rain (Bruce Hornsby and the Range)
4) Mandolin Wind (Rod Stewart)
5) My Guitar Wants To Kill Your Mama (Frank Zappa)
6.) Bang the Drum All Day (Todd Rundgren)
7.) Two Guitars, Bass and Drums (The Young Fresh Fellows)
8.) The Saxophone Song (Kate Bush)
9.) Piano Man (Billy Joel)
10.) Drum + Fife (The Smashing Pumpkins)

1)While My Guitar Gently Weeps ( the Beatles )
2) Play Me Like You Play Your Guitar (Duane Eddy)
3) Bang A Gong (Get It On) (T Rex)
4) The Piano Has Been Drinking (Tom Waits)
5) Green Tambourine (Lemon Pipers)
6) Mister Bass Man (Johnny Cynbal)
7) Squeeze Box (The Who)
8) Tubular Bells (Mike Oldfield)
9) Girls with Guitars (Wynonna)
10) Fiddle About (The Who)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: music instruments preferably in the title (3).

Disqualified songs in post 7490.

1) The guitar lesson (Steven Wilson)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: music instruments preferably in the title (3).

Disqualified songs in post 7490.

1) The guitar lesson (Steven Wilson)
2) Bay Guitar( Melanie)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: music instruments preferably in the title (3).

Disqualified songs in post 7490.

1) The guitar lesson (Steven Wilson)
2) Bay Guitar( Melanie)
3) Worn down piano (Marc and Clarc Band)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: music instruments preferably in the title (3).

Disqualified songs in post 7490.

1) The guitar lesson (Steven Wilson)
2) Bay Guitar( Melanie)
3) Worn down piano (Marc and Clarc Band)
4) Bamboula ( Ringo Starr)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: music instruments preferably in the title (3).

Disqualified songs in post 7490.

1) The guitar lesson (Steven Wilson)
2) Bay Guitar( Melanie)
3) Worn down piano (Marc and Clarc Band)
4) Bamboula ( Ringo Starr)
5) Mr Tamborine Man (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: music instruments preferably in the title (3).

Disqualified songs in post 7490.

1) The guitar lesson (Steven Wilson)
2) Bay Guitar( Melanie)
3) Worn down piano (Marc and Clarc Band)
4) Bamboula ( Ringo Starr)
5) Mr Tambourine Man (Bob Dylan)
6) When bouzoukis played (Vicky Leandros)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: music instruments preferably in the title (3).

Disqualified songs in post 7490.

1) The guitar lesson (Steven Wilson)
2) Bay Guitar( Melanie)
3) Worn down piano (Marc and Clarc Band)
4) Bamboula ( Ringo Starr)
5) Mr Tambourine Man (Bob Dylan)
6) When bouzoukis played (Vicky Leandros)
7) Guitar Town (Steve Earle)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: music instruments preferably in the title (3).

Disqualified songs in post 7490.

1) The guitar lesson (Steven Wilson)
2) Bay Guitar( Melanie)
3) Worn down piano (Marc and Clarc Band)
4) Bamboula ( Ringo Starr)
5) Mr Tambourine Man (Bob Dylan)
6) When bouzoukis played (Vicky Leandros)
7) Guitar Town (Steve Earle)
8) Valotte (Julian Lennon)

_Sitting on a pebble by the river playing guitar
Wonderin' if we're really ever gonna get that far_


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: music instruments preferably in the title (3).

Disqualified songs in post 7490.

1) The guitar lesson (Steven Wilson)
2) Bay Guitar( Melanie)
3) Worn down piano (Marc and Clarc Band)
4) Bamboula ( Ringo Starr)
5) Mr Tambourine Man (Bob Dylan)
6) When bouzoukis played (Vicky Leandros)
7) Guitar Town (Steve Earle)
8) Valotte (Julian Lennon)
9) Hurdy Gurdy Man (Donovan)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: music instruments preferably in the title (3).

Disqualified songs in post 7490.

1) The guitar lesson (Steven Wilson)
2) Bay Guitar( Melanie)
3) Worn down piano (Marc and Clarc Band)
4) Bamboula ( Ringo Starr)
5) Mr Tambourine Man (Bob Dylan)
6) When bouzoukis played (Vicky Leandros)
7) Guitar Town (Steve Earle)
8) Valotte (Julian Lennon)
9) Hurdy Gurdy Man (Donovan)
10) Guitars In The Sky (The Records)

Someone else can choose next theme


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: NO

1) No, no, no (Def Leppard)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: NO

1) No, no, no (Def Leppard)
2) No doubt about it (Hot Chocolate)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: NO

1) No, no, no (Def Leppard)
2) No doubt about it (Hot Chocolate)
3) The No No Song (Ringo Starr)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: NO

1) No, no, no (Def Leppard)
2) No doubt about it (Hot Chocolate)
3) The No No Song (Ringo Starr)
4) Rehab (Amy Winehouse)

_They tried to make me go to rehab
But I said, "No, no, no"
_


----------



## pianozach

New theme: NO

1) No, no, no (Def Leppard)
2) No doubt about it (Hot Chocolate)
3) The No No Song (Ringo Starr)
4) Rehab (Amy Winehouse)
5) No Sugar Tonight (The Guess Who)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: NO

1) No, no, no (Def Leppard)
2) No doubt about it (Hot Chocolate)
3) The No No Song (Ringo Starr)
4) Rehab (Amy Winehouse)
5) No Sugar Tonight (The Guess Who)
6) Caroline No (The Beach Boys)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: NO

1) No, no, no (Def Leppard)
2) No doubt about it (Hot Chocolate)
3) The No No Song (Ringo Starr)
4) Rehab (Amy Winehouse)
5) No Sugar Tonight (The Guess Who)
6) Caroline No (The Beach Boys)
7) No surprises (Radiohead)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: NO

1) No, no, no (Def Leppard)
2) No doubt about it (Hot Chocolate)
3) The No No Song (Ringo Starr)
4) Rehab (Amy Winehouse)
5) No Sugar Tonight (The Guess Who)
6) Caroline No (The Beach Boys)
7) No surprises (Radiohead)
8) No Surrender (Bruce Springsteen)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: NO

1) No, no, no (Def Leppard)
2) No doubt about it (Hot Chocolate)
3) The No No Song (Ringo Starr)
4) Rehab (Amy Winehouse)
5) No Sugar Tonight (The Guess Who)
6) Caroline No (The Beach Boys)
7) No surprises (Radiohead)
8) No Surrender (Bruce Springsteen)
9) For No One (The Beatles)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: NO

1) No, no, no (Def Leppard)
2) No doubt about it (Hot Chocolate)
3) The No No Song (Ringo Starr)
4) Rehab (Amy Winehouse)
5) No Sugar Tonight (The Guess Who)
6) Caroline No (The Beach Boys)
7) No surprises (Radiohead)
8) No Surrender (Bruce Springsteen)
9) For No One (The Beatles)
10) No Woman No Cry (Bob Marley)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: chains

1) Take These Chains (Judas Priest)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: chains

1) Take These Chains (Judas Priest)
2) Unchain My Heart (Joe Cocker)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: chains

1) Take These Chains (Judas Priest)
2) Unchain My Heart (Joe Cocker)
3) Back on the chain gang (The Pretenders)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: chains

1) Take These Chains (Judas Priest)
2) Unchain My Heart (Joe Cocker)
3) Back on the chain gang (The Pretenders)
4) Chains (The Beatles)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: chains

1) Take These Chains (Judas Priest)
2) Unchain My Heart (Joe Cocker)
3) Back on the chain gang (The Pretenders)
4) Chains (The Beatles)
5) Chain That Door (Mudhoney)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: chains

1) Take These Chains (Judas Priest)
2) Unchain My Heart (Joe Cocker)
3) Back on the chain gang (The Pretenders)
4) Chains (The Beatles)
5) Chain That Door (Mudhoney)
6) Chain Of Fools (Aretha Franklin)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: chains

1) Take These Chains (Judas Priest)
2) Unchain My Heart (Joe Cocker)
3) Back on the chain gang (The Pretenders)
4) Chains (The Beatles)
5) Chain That Door (Mudhoney)
6) Chain Of Fools (Aretha Franklin)
7) Ball and Chain (XTC)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: chains

1) Take These Chains (Judas Priest)
2) Unchain My Heart (Joe Cocker)
3) Back on the chain gang (The Pretenders)
4) Chains (The Beatles)
5) Chain That Door (Mudhoney)
6) Chain Of Fools (Aretha Franklin)
7) Ball and Chain (XTC)
8) The Chain (Fleetwood Mac)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: chains

1) Take These Chains (Judas Priest)
2) Unchain My Heart (Joe Cocker)
3) Back on the chain gang (The Pretenders)
4) Chains (The Beatles)
5) Chain That Door (Mudhoney)
6) Chain Of Fools (Aretha Franklin)
7) Ball and Chain (XTC)
8) The Chain (Fleetwood Mac)
9) Chain Gang (Sam Cooke)


----------



## Josquin13

New theme: chains

1) Take These Chains (Judas Priest)
2) Unchain My Heart (Joe Cocker)
3) Back on the chain gang (The Pretenders)
4) Chains (The Beatles)
5) Chain That Door (Mudhoney)
6) Chain Of Fools (Aretha Franklin)
7) Ball and Chain (XTC)
8) The Chain (Fleetwood Mac)
9) Chain Gang (Sam Cooke)
10) Woman in Chains (Tears for Fears)

I'll need a little time to come up with a new theme, bear with me...


----------



## Josquin13

New Theme - Friday, Saturday, Sunday...the name of one or more of the weekend days in the title.

8 Disqualified songs from previous threads:

1) Saturday Night (Bay City Rollers)
2) Sunday Morning Coming Down (Kris Kristofferson)
3) Pleasant Valley Sunday (The Monkees)
4) The Heart of Saturday Night (Tom Waits)
5) Come Sunday (The Cats)
6) Saturday Night's Alright (Elton John)
7) Sunless Saturday (Fishbone)
8) Sunday Morning (The Velvet Underground and Nico)

1) Friday I'm in Love (The Cure)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New Theme - Friday, Saturday, Sunday...the name of one or more of the weekend days in the title.

8 Disqualified songs from previous threads:

1) Saturday Night (Bay City Rollers)
2) Sunday Morning Coming Down (Kris Kristofferson)
3) Pleasant Valley Sunday (The Monkees)
4) The Heart of Saturday Night (Tom Waits)
5) Come Sunday (The Cats)
6) Saturday Night's Alright (Elton John)
7) Sunless Saturday (Fishbone)
8) Sunday Morning (The Velvet Underground and Nico)

1) Friday I'm in Love (The Cure)
2) Saturday Night Palsy (TISM)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme - Friday, Saturday, Sunday...the name of one or more of the weekend days in the title.

8 Disqualified songs from previous threads:

1) Saturday Night (Bay City Rollers)
2) Sunday Morning Coming Down (Kris Kristofferson)
3) Pleasant Valley Sunday (The Monkees)
4) The Heart of Saturday Night (Tom Waits)
5) Come Sunday (The Cats)
6) Saturday Night's Alright (Elton John)
7) Sunless Saturday (Fishbone)
8) Sunday Morning (The Velvet Underground and Nico)

1) Friday I'm in Love (The Cure)
2) Saturday Night Palsy (TISM)
3) Saturday In The Park (Chicago)


----------



## Room2201974

New Theme - Friday, Saturday, Sunday...the name of one or more of the weekend days in the title.

8 Disqualified songs from previous threads:

1) Saturday Night (Bay City Rollers)
2) Sunday Morning Coming Down (Kris Kristofferson)
3) Pleasant Valley Sunday (The Monkees)
4) The Heart of Saturday Night (Tom Waits)
5) Come Sunday (The Cats)
6) Saturday Night's Alright (Elton John)
7) Sunless Saturday (Fishbone)
8) Sunday Morning (The Velvet Underground and Nico)

1) Friday I'm in Love (The Cure)
2) Saturday Night Palsy (TISM)
3) Saturday In The Park (Chicago)
4) Saturday Sun (Crowded House)


----------



## SanAntone

New Theme - Friday, Saturday, Sunday...the name of one or more of the weekend days in the title.

8 Disqualified songs from previous threads:

1) Saturday Night (Bay City Rollers)
2) Sunday Morning Coming Down (Kris Kristofferson)
3) Pleasant Valley Sunday (The Monkees)
4) The Heart of Saturday Night (Tom Waits)
5) Come Sunday (The Cats)
6) Saturday Night's Alright (Elton John)
7) Sunless Saturday (Fishbone)
8) Sunday Morning (The Velvet Underground and Nico)

1) Friday I'm in Love (The Cure)
2) Saturday Night Palsy (TISM)
3) Saturday In The Park (Chicago)
4) Saturday Sun (Crowded House) 
5) Finally Friday (George Jones)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme - Friday, Saturday, Sunday...the name of one or more of the weekend days in the title.

8 Disqualified songs from previous threads:

1) Saturday Night (Bay City Rollers)
2) Sunday Morning Coming Down (Kris Kristofferson)
3) Pleasant Valley Sunday (The Monkees)
4) The Heart of Saturday Night (Tom Waits)
5) Come Sunday (The Cats)
6) Saturday Night's Alright (Elton John)
7) Sunless Saturday (Fishbone)
8) Sunday Morning (The Velvet Underground and Nico)

1) Friday I'm in Love (The Cure)
2) Saturday Night Palsy (TISM)
3) Saturday In The Park (Chicago)
4) Saturday Sun (Crowded House)
5) Finally Friday (George Jones)
6) Everyday Is Like Sunday(Morrissey )


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme - Friday, Saturday, Sunday...the name of one or more of the weekend days in the title.

8 Disqualified songs from previous threads:

1) Saturday Night (Bay City Rollers)
2) Sunday Morning Coming Down (Kris Kristofferson)
3) Pleasant Valley Sunday (The Monkees)
4) The Heart of Saturday Night (Tom Waits)
5) Come Sunday (The Cats)
6) Saturday Night's Alright (Elton John)
7) Sunless Saturday (Fishbone)
8) Sunday Morning (The Velvet Underground and Nico)

1) Friday I'm in Love (The Cure)
2) Saturday Night Palsy (TISM)
3) Saturday In The Park (Chicago)
4) Saturday Sun (Crowded House)
5) Finally Friday (George Jones)
6) Everyday Is Like Sunday(Morrissey )
7) Sunday Bloody Sunday (U2)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme - Friday, Saturday, Sunday...the name of one or more of the weekend days in the title.

8 Disqualified songs from previous threads:

1) Saturday Night (Bay City Rollers)
2) Sunday Morning Coming Down (Kris Kristofferson)
3) Pleasant Valley Sunday (The Monkees)
4) The Heart of Saturday Night (Tom Waits)
5) Come Sunday (The Cats)
6) Saturday Night's Alright (Elton John)
7) Sunless Saturday (Fishbone)
8) Sunday Morning (The Velvet Underground and Nico)

1) Friday I'm in Love (The Cure)
2) Saturday Night Palsy (TISM)
3) Saturday In The Park (Chicago)
4) Saturday Sun (Crowded House)
5) Finally Friday (George Jones)
6) Everyday Is Like Sunday(Morrissey )
7) Sunday Bloody Sunday (U2)
8) Sunday Morning( Nico)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme - Friday, Saturday, Sunday...the name of one or more of the weekend days in the title.

8 Disqualified songs from previous threads:

1) Saturday Night (Bay City Rollers)
2) Sunday Morning Coming Down (Kris Kristofferson)
3) Pleasant Valley Sunday (The Monkees)
4) The Heart of Saturday Night (Tom Waits)
5) Come Sunday (The Cats)
6) Saturday Night's Alright (Elton John)
7) Sunless Saturday (Fishbone)
8) Sunday Morning (The Velvet Underground and Nico)

1) Friday I'm in Love (The Cure)
2) Saturday Night Palsy (TISM)
3) Saturday In The Park (Chicago)
4) Saturday Sun (Crowded House)
5) Finally Friday (George Jones)
6) Everyday Is Like Sunday(Morrissey )
7) Sunday Bloody Sunday (U2)
8) Thank God It's Friday (Love & Kisses)

I disqualified the Nico song, since it's on the disqualified list.


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme - Friday, Saturday, Sunday...the name of one or more of the weekend days in the title.

8 Disqualified songs from previous threads:

1) Saturday Night (Bay City Rollers)
2) Sunday Morning Coming Down (Kris Kristofferson)
3) Pleasant Valley Sunday (The Monkees)
4) The Heart of Saturday Night (Tom Waits)
5) Come Sunday (The Cats)
6) Saturday Night's Alright (Elton John)
7) Sunless Saturday (Fishbone)
8) Sunday Morning (The Velvet Underground and Nico)

1) Friday I'm in Love (The Cure)
2) Saturday Night Palsy (TISM)
3) Saturday In The Park (Chicago)
4) Saturday Sun (Crowded House)
5) Finally Friday (George Jones)
6) Everyday Is Like Sunday(Morrissey )
7) Sunday Bloody Sunday (U2)
8) Thank God It's Friday (Love & Kisses)
9) A Month of Sundays (Don Henley)


----------



## pianozach

New Theme - Friday, Saturday, Sunday...the name of one or more of the weekend days in the title.

_8 Disqualified songs from previous threads:

1) Saturday Night (Bay City Rollers)
2) Sunday Morning Coming Down (Kris Kristofferson)
3) Pleasant Valley Sunday (The Monkees)
4) The Heart of Saturday Night (Tom Waits)
5) Come Sunday (The Cats)
6) Saturday Night's Alright (Elton John)
7) Sunless Saturday (Fishbone)
8) Sunday Morning (The Velvet Underground and Nico)_

1) Friday I'm in Love (The Cure)
2) Saturday Night Palsy (TISM)
3) Saturday In The Park (Chicago)
4) Saturday Sun (Crowded House)
5) Finally Friday (George Jones)
6) Everyday Is Like Sunday(Morrissey )
7) Sunday Bloody Sunday (U2)
8) Thank God It's Friday (Love & Kisses)
9) A Month of Sundays (Don Henley)
10) Another Saturday Night (Cat Stevens)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: The jukebox (title or in lyrics)

_*Disqualified songs*
Theme: boxes
3) Juke Box Music (The Kinks)
5) Jukebox Jive (Rubettes)
7) Don't Rock the Jukebox (Alan Jackson)
10) Juke Box Hero (Foreigner)_

1) I Love Rock 'n' Roll (Joan Jett and the Blackhearts)

_I love rock n' roll
So put another dime in the jukebox, baby
_


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: The jukebox (title or in lyrics)


Disqualified songs
Theme: boxes
3) Juke Box Music (The Kinks)
5) Jukebox Jive (Rubettes)
7) Don't Rock the Jukebox (Alan Jackson)
10) Juke Box Hero (Foreigner)


1) I Love Rock 'n' Roll (Joan Jett and the Blackhearts)
2) Jukebox Baby( Perry Como)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: The jukebox (title or in lyrics)

_Disqualified songs
Theme: boxes
3) Juke Box Music (The Kinks)
5) Jukebox Jive (Rubettes)
7) Don't Rock the Jukebox (Alan Jackson)
10) Juke Box Hero (Foreigner)_

1) I Love Rock 'n' Roll (Joan Jett and the Blackhearts)
2) Jukebox Baby (Perry Como)
3) The Millionaire (Dr. Hook)

_Hey you, come here babe, stop crying
Put a quarter in the jukebox
_


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: The jukebox (title or in lyrics)

Disqualified songs
Theme: boxes
3) Juke Box Music (The Kinks)
5) Jukebox Jive (Rubettes)
7) Don't Rock the Jukebox (Alan Jackson)
10) Juke Box Hero (Foreigner)

1) I Love Rock 'n' Roll (Joan Jett and the Blackhearts)
2) Jukebox Baby (Perry Como)
3) The Millionaire (Dr. Hook)
4) Wie heeft de sleutel van de jukebox gezien (Cocktail Trio)

With Duncan absent once more, I think we can allow songs in other languages (he asked for the rule).

This was one of my favourite songs when I was 5 years old. 

Youtube link.


----------



## Rogerx

heme: The jukebox (title or in lyrics)


Disqualified songs
Theme: boxes
3) Juke Box Music (The Kinks)
5) Jukebox Jive (Rubettes)
7) Don't Rock the Jukebox (Alan Jackson)
10) Juke Box Hero (Foreigner)


1) I Love Rock 'n' Roll (Joan Jett and the Blackhearts)
2) Jukebox Baby (Perry Como)
3) The Millionaire (Dr. Hook)
4) Wie heeft de sleutel van de jukebox gezien (Cocktail Trio)
5) Two Dollars In The Jukebox (Eddie Rabbitt )


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: The jukebox (title or in lyrics)

Disqualified songs
Theme: boxes
3) Juke Box Music (The Kinks)
5) Jukebox Jive (Rubettes)
7) Don't Rock the Jukebox (Alan Jackson)
10) Juke Box Hero (Foreigner)

1) I Love Rock 'n' Roll (Joan Jett and the Blackhearts)
2) Jukebox Baby (Perry Como)
3) The Millionaire (Dr. Hook)
4) Wie heeft de sleutel van de jukebox gezien (Cocktail Trio)
5) Two Dollars In The Jukebox (Eddie Rabbitt )
6) Scenes From An Italian Restaurant (Billy Joel)

_Drop a dime in the box play the
Song about New Orleans_


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: The jukebox (title or in lyrics)


Disqualified songs
Theme: boxes
3) Juke Box Music (The Kinks)
5) Jukebox Jive (Rubettes)
7) Don't Rock the Jukebox (Alan Jackson)
10) Juke Box Hero (Foreigner)


1) I Love Rock 'n' Roll (Joan Jett and the Blackhearts)
2) Jukebox Baby (Perry Como)
3) The Millionaire (Dr. Hook)
4) Wie heeft de sleutel van de jukebox gezien (Cocktail Trio)
5) Two Dollars In The Jukebox (Eddie Rabbitt )
6) Scenes From An Italian Restaurant (Billy Joel)
7) Rebellious Jukebox ( The Fall)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: The jukebox (title or in lyrics)

Disqualified songs
Theme: boxes
3) Juke Box Music (The Kinks)
5) Jukebox Jive (Rubettes)
7) Don't Rock the Jukebox (Alan Jackson)
10) Juke Box Hero (Foreigner)

1) I Love Rock 'n' Roll (Joan Jett and the Blackhearts)
2) Jukebox Baby (Perry Como)
3) The Millionaire (Dr. Hook)
4) Wie heeft de sleutel van de jukebox gezien (Cocktail Trio)
5) Two Dollars In The Jukebox (Eddie Rabbitt )
6) Scenes From An Italian Restaurant (Billy Joel)
7) Rebellious Jukebox ( The Fall)
8) Crocodile Rock (Elton John)

_Long nights crying by the record machine
Dreaming of my Chevy and my old blue jeans_

This might be a stretch, but let's give it a try.


----------



## pianozach

Starving Wolf said:


> _Long nights crying by the record machine
> Dreaming of my Chevy and my old blue jeans_
> 
> This might be a stretch, but let's give it a try.


Works for _me_.


----------



## SanAntone

heme: The jukebox (title or in lyrics)

Disqualified songs
Theme: boxes
3) Juke Box Music (The Kinks)
5) Jukebox Jive (Rubettes)
7) Don't Rock the Jukebox (Alan Jackson)
10) Juke Box Hero (Foreigner)

1) I Love Rock 'n' Roll (Joan Jett and the Blackhearts)
2) Jukebox Baby (Perry Como)
3) The Millionaire (Dr. Hook)
4) Wie heeft de sleutel van de jukebox gezien (Cocktail Trio)
5) Two Dollars In The Jukebox (Eddie Rabbitt )
6) Scenes From An Italian Restaurant (Billy Joel)
7) Rebellious Jukebox ( The Fall)
8) Crocodile Rock (Elton John)
9) Set 'Em Up Joe (Vern Gosdin)

_They got a vintage Victrola 1951
Full of my favorite records that I grew up on
They got ole Hank and Lefty and there's B24
Set 'em up Joe and play "Walking The Floor"
Set 'em up Joe and play "Walking The Floor"_


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: The jukebox (title or in lyrics)

Disqualified songs
Theme: boxes
3) Juke Box Music (The Kinks)
5) Jukebox Jive (Rubettes)
7) Don't Rock the Jukebox (Alan Jackson)
10) Juke Box Hero (Foreigner)

1) I Love Rock 'n' Roll (Joan Jett and the Blackhearts)
2) Jukebox Baby (Perry Como)
3) The Millionaire (Dr. Hook)
4) Wie heeft de sleutel van de jukebox gezien (Cocktail Trio)
5) Two Dollars In The Jukebox (Eddie Rabbitt )
6) Scenes From An Italian Restaurant (Billy Joel)
7) Rebellious Jukebox ( The Fall)
8) Crocodile Rock (Elton John)
9) Set 'Em Up Joe (Vern Gosdin)
10) One For My Baby (Frank Sinatra)

_I've got the routine
Put another nickel in the machine
I'm feeling so bad
Can't you make the music easy and sad_


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: sky (in title or lyrics)

1) Divided Sky (Phish)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: sky (in title or lyrics)

1) Divided Sky (Phish)
2) Reach for the Sky (Gary Moore)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: sky (in title or lyrics)

1) Divided Sky (Phish)
2) Reach for the Sky (Gary Moore) 
3) Late for the Sky (Jackson Browne)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: sky (in title or lyrics)

1) Divided Sky (Phish)
2) Reach for the Sky (Gary Moore) 
3) Late for the Sky (Jackson Browne)
4) Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds (Beatles)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: sky (in title or lyrics)

1) Divided Sky (Phish)
2) Reach for the Sky (Gary Moore)
3) Late for the Sky (Jackson Browne)
4) Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds (Beatles)
5) Big Sky (The Kinks)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: sky (in title or lyrics)

1) Divided Sky (Phish)
2) Reach for the Sky (Gary Moore)
3) Late for the Sky (Jackson Browne)
4) Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds (Beatles)
5) Big Sky (The Kinks)
6) Vanilla Sky (Paul McCartney)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: sky (in title or lyrics)

1) Divided Sky (Phish)
2) Reach for the Sky (Gary Moore)
3) Late for the Sky (Jackson Browne)
4) Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds (Beatles)
5) Big Sky (The Kinks)
6) Vanilla Sky (Paul McCartney)
7) Spirit in the sky(Gareth Gates)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: sky (in title or lyrics)

1) Divided Sky (Phish)
2) Reach for the Sky (Gary Moore)
3) Late for the Sky (Jackson Browne)
4) Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds (Beatles)
5) Big Sky (The Kinks)
6) Vanilla Sky (Paul McCartney)
7) Spirit in the sky(Gareth Gates)
8) It Came Out of the Sky (Creedence Clearwater Revival)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: sky (in title or lyrics)

1) Divided Sky (Phish)
2) Reach for the Sky (Gary Moore)
3) Late for the Sky (Jackson Browne)
4) Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds (Beatles)
5) Big Sky (The Kinks)
6) Vanilla Sky (Paul McCartney)
7) Spirit in the sky(Gareth Gates)
8) A Piece Of The Sky (Verdelle Smith)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: sky (in title or lyrics)

1) Divided Sky (Phish)
2) Reach for the Sky (Gary Moore)
3) Late for the Sky (Jackson Browne)
4) Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds (Beatles)
5) Big Sky (The Kinks)
6) Vanilla Sky (Paul McCartney)
7) Spirit in the sky(Gareth Gates)
8) It Came Out of the Sky (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
9) A Piece Of The Sky (Verdelle Smith)

Fixed it.


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: sky (in title or lyrics)

1) Divided Sky (Phish)
2) Reach for the Sky (Gary Moore)
3) Late for the Sky (Jackson Browne)
4) Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds (Beatles)
5) Big Sky (The Kinks)
6) Vanilla Sky (Paul McCartney)
7) Spirit in the sky(Gareth Gates)
8) It Came Out of the Sky (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
9) A Piece Of The Sky (Verdelle Smith)
10) Eye In The Sky (Alan Parsons Project)

I picked this theme. Someone else can pick the next one.


----------



## Open Book

New Theme: "Ride", preferably in the title

1) Magic Carpet Ride (Steppenwolf)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: "Ride", preferably in the title

1) Magic Carpet Ride (Steppenwolf)
2) Free Ride (Edgar Winter Group)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: "Ride", preferably in the title

1) Magic Carpet Ride (Steppenwolf)
2) Free Ride (Edgar Winter Group)
3) Ride My See-Saw (The Moody Blues )


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: "Ride", preferably in the title

1) Magic Carpet Ride (Steppenwolf)
2) Free Ride (Edgar Winter Group)
3) Ride My See-Saw (The Moody Blues )
4) Ride Like The Wind (Christopher Cross)


----------



## Room2201974

New Theme: "Ride", preferably in the title

1) Magic Carpet Ride (Steppenwolf)
2) Free Ride (Edgar Winter Group)
3) Ride My See-Saw (The Moody Blues )
4) Ride Like The Wind (Christopher Cross)
5) Ride Captain Ride (Blues Image)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: "Ride", preferably in the title

1) Magic Carpet Ride (Steppenwolf)
2) Free Ride (Edgar Winter Group)
3) Ride My See-Saw (The Moody Blues )
4) Ride Like The Wind (Christopher Cross)
5) Ride Captain Ride (Blues Image)
6) Who's Gonna Ride Your Wild Horses ( U2)


----------



## Open Book

New Theme: "Ride", preferably in the title

1) Magic Carpet Ride (Steppenwolf)
2) Free Ride (Edgar Winter Group)
3) Ride My See-Saw (The Moody Blues )
4) Ride Like The Wind (Christopher Cross)
5) Ride Captain Ride (Blues Image)
6) Who's Gonna Ride Your Wild Horses ( U2)
7) Ticket to Ride (The Beatles)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: "Ride", preferably in the title

1) Magic Carpet Ride (Steppenwolf)
2) Free Ride (Edgar Winter Group)
3) Ride My See-Saw (The Moody Blues )
4) Ride Like The Wind (Christopher Cross)
5) Ride Captain Ride (Blues Image)
6) Who's Gonna Ride Your Wild Horses ( U2)
7) Ticket to Ride (The Beatles)
8) Brand New Key (Melanie)

_I ride my bike, I roller skate, don't drive no car_


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: "Ride", preferably in the title

1) Magic Carpet Ride (Steppenwolf)
2) Free Ride (Edgar Winter Group)
3) Ride My See-Saw (The Moody Blues )
4) Ride Like The Wind (Christopher Cross)
5) Ride Captain Ride (Blues Image)
6) Who's Gonna Ride Your Wild Horses ( U2)
7) Ticket to Ride (The Beatles)
8) Brand New Key (Melanie)
9) Ride Ride, Ride ( Foghat)


----------



## Open Book

New Theme: "Ride", preferably in the title

1) Magic Carpet Ride (Steppenwolf)
2) Free Ride (Edgar Winter Group)
3) Ride My See-Saw (The Moody Blues )
4) Ride Like The Wind (Christopher Cross)
5) Ride Captain Ride (Blues Image)
6) Who's Gonna Ride Your Wild Horses ( U2)
7) Ticket to Ride (The Beatles)
8) Brand New Key (Melanie)
9) Ride Ride, Ride ( Foghat)
10) Spinning Wheel (Blood, Sweat & Tears)

"Ride a painted pony let the spinning wheel spin"

Anyone can choose a new theme.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme - vocal duets

1) Love Hurts (Gram Parsons w EmmyLou Harris)
2) I Got You Babe ( Sonny & Cher)
3) Don't Go Breaking My Heart (Elton John and Kiki Dee)
4) Broken bicycles/Junk (Anne-Sofie von Otter and Elvis Costello)
5) Unforgettable ( Natalie Cole and Nat King Cole)
6) Something Stupid (Frank and Nancy Sinatra)
7) Don't give up (Peter Gabriel and Kate Bush)
8) You're The One That I Want (John Travolta and Olivia Newton-John)
9) Aint No Mountain High Enough (Marvin Gaye and Tammi Terrell)
10) Dancing in the streets (David Bowie and Mick Jagger)

New theme: vocal diets, above are not allowed .

1)Beer For My Horses (Toby Keith and Willie Nelson)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme - vocal duets

_1) Love Hurts (Gram Parsons w EmmyLou Harris)
2) I Got You Babe ( Sonny & Cher)
3) Don't Go Breaking My Heart (Elton John and Kiki Dee)
4) Broken bicycles/Junk (Anne-Sofie von Otter and Elvis Costello)
5) Unforgettable ( Natalie Cole and Nat King Cole)
6) Something Stupid (Frank and Nancy Sinatra)
7) Don't give up (Peter Gabriel and Kate Bush)
8) You're The One That I Want (John Travolta and Olivia Newton-John)
9) Aint No Mountain High Enough (Marvin Gaye and Tammi Terrell)
10) Dancing in the streets (David Bowie and Mick Jagger)_

New theme: vocal duets, above are not allowed .

1) Beer For My Horses (Toby Keith and Willie Nelson)
2) Pariah (Steven Wilson and Ninet Tayeb)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme - vocal duets

1) Love Hurts (Gram Parsons w EmmyLou Harris)
2) I Got You Babe ( Sonny & Cher)
3) Don't Go Breaking My Heart (Elton John and Kiki Dee)
4) Broken bicycles/Junk (Anne-Sofie von Otter and Elvis Costello)
5) Unforgettable ( Natalie Cole and Nat King Cole)
6) Something Stupid (Frank and Nancy Sinatra)
7) Don't give up (Peter Gabriel and Kate Bush)
8) You're The One That I Want (John Travolta and Olivia Newton-John)
9) Aint No Mountain High Enough (Marvin Gaye and Tammi Terrell)
10) Dancing in the streets (David Bowie and Mick Jagger)

New theme: vocal duets, above are not allowed .

1) Beer For My Horses (Toby Keith and Willie Nelson)
2) Pariah (Steven Wilson and Ninet Tayeb)
3) How do you do (Mouth & MacNeal)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme - vocal duets

1) Love Hurts (Gram Parsons w EmmyLou Harris)
2) I Got You Babe ( Sonny & Cher)
3) Don't Go Breaking My Heart (Elton John and Kiki Dee)
4) Broken bicycles/Junk (Anne-Sofie von Otter and Elvis Costello)
5) Unforgettable ( Natalie Cole and Nat King Cole)
6) Something Stupid (Frank and Nancy Sinatra)
7) Don't give up (Peter Gabriel and Kate Bush)
8) You're The One That I Want (John Travolta and Olivia Newton-John)
9) Aint No Mountain High Enough (Marvin Gaye and Tammi Terrell)
10) Dancing in the streets (David Bowie and Mick Jagger)

New theme: vocal duets, above are not allowed .

1) Beer For My Horses (Toby Keith and Willie Nelson)
2) Pariah (Steven Wilson and Ninet Tayeb)
3) How do you do (Mouth & MacNeal)
4) Under African skies (Paul Simon and Linda Ronstadt)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme - vocal duets

1) Love Hurts (Gram Parsons w EmmyLou Harris)
2) I Got You Babe ( Sonny & Cher)
3) Don't Go Breaking My Heart (Elton John and Kiki Dee)
4) Broken bicycles/Junk (Anne-Sofie von Otter and Elvis Costello)
5) Unforgettable ( Natalie Cole and Nat King Cole)
6) Something Stupid (Frank and Nancy Sinatra)
7) Don't give up (Peter Gabriel and Kate Bush)
8) You're The One That I Want (John Travolta and Olivia Newton-John)
9) Aint No Mountain High Enough (Marvin Gaye and Tammi Terrell)
10) Dancing in the streets (David Bowie and Mick Jagger)

New theme: vocal duets, above are not allowed .

1) Beer For My Horses (Toby Keith and Willie Nelson)
2) Pariah (Steven Wilson and Ninet Tayeb)
3) How do you do (Mouth & MacNeal)
4) Under African skies (Paul Simon and Linda Ronstadt)
5) From Here to the Moon and Back( Dolly Parton Kris Kristofferson) later with Willie Nelson)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: vocal duets, above are not allowed .

1) Beer For My Horses (Toby Keith and Willie Nelson)
2) Pariah (Steven Wilson and Ninet Tayeb)
3) How do you do (Mouth & MacNeal)
4) Under African skies (Paul Simon and Linda Ronstadt)
5) From Here to the Moon and Back( Dolly Parton Kris Kristofferson) later with Willie Nelson)
6) Only lies (Greenfield and Cook)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme - vocal duets

1) Love Hurts (Gram Parsons w EmmyLou Harris)
2) I Got You Babe ( Sonny & Cher)
3) Don't Go Breaking My Heart (Elton John and Kiki Dee)
4) Broken bicycles/Junk (Anne-Sofie von Otter and Elvis Costello)
5) Unforgettable ( Natalie Cole and Nat King Cole)
6) Something Stupid (Frank and Nancy Sinatra)
7) Don't give up (Peter Gabriel and Kate Bush)
8) You're The One That I Want (John Travolta and Olivia Newton-John)
9) Aint No Mountain High Enough (Marvin Gaye and Tammi Terrell)
10) Dancing in the streets (David Bowie and Mick Jagger)

New theme: vocal duets, above are not allowed .

1) Beer For My Horses (Toby Keith and Willie Nelson)
2) Pariah (Steven Wilson and Ninet Tayeb)
3) How do you do (Mouth & MacNeal)
4) Under African skies (Paul Simon and Linda Ronstadt)
5) From Here to the Moon and Back( Dolly Parton Kris Kristofferson) later with Willie Nelson) 
6) Only lies (Greenfield and Cook) 
7) Pancho & Lefty (Willie Nelson & Merle Haggard)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme - vocal duets

1) Love Hurts (Gram Parsons w EmmyLou Harris)
2) I Got You Babe ( Sonny & Cher)
3) Don't Go Breaking My Heart (Elton John and Kiki Dee)
4) Broken bicycles/Junk (Anne-Sofie von Otter and Elvis Costello)
5) Unforgettable ( Natalie Cole and Nat King Cole)
6) Something Stupid (Frank and Nancy Sinatra)
7) Don't give up (Peter Gabriel and Kate Bush)
8) You're The One That I Want (John Travolta and Olivia Newton-John)
9) Aint No Mountain High Enough (Marvin Gaye and Tammi Terrell)
10) Dancing in the streets (David Bowie and Mick Jagger)

New theme: vocal duets, above are not allowed .

1) Beer For My Horses (Toby Keith and Willie Nelson)
2) Pariah (Steven Wilson and Ninet Tayeb)
3) How do you do (Mouth & MacNeal)
4) Under African skies (Paul Simon and Linda Ronstadt)
5) From Here to the Moon and Back( Dolly Parton Kris Kristofferson) later with Willie Nelson) 
6) Only lies (Greenfield and Cook) 
7) Pancho & Lefty (Willie Nelson & Merle Haggard)
8) Islands In The Stream (Dolly Parton & Kenny Rogers)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme - vocal duets

1) Love Hurts (Gram Parsons w EmmyLou Harris)
2) I Got You Babe ( Sonny & Cher)
3) Don't Go Breaking My Heart (Elton John and Kiki Dee)
4) Broken bicycles/Junk (Anne-Sofie von Otter and Elvis Costello)
5) Unforgettable ( Natalie Cole and Nat King Cole)
6) Something Stupid (Frank and Nancy Sinatra)
7) Don't give up (Peter Gabriel and Kate Bush)
8) You're The One That I Want (John Travolta and Olivia Newton-John)
9) Aint No Mountain High Enough (Marvin Gaye and Tammi Terrell)
10) Dancing in the streets (David Bowie and Mick Jagger)

New theme: vocal duets, above are not allowed .

1) Beer For My Horses (Toby Keith and Willie Nelson)
2) Pariah (Steven Wilson and Ninet Tayeb)
3) How do you do (Mouth & MacNeal)
4) Under African skies (Paul Simon and Linda Ronstadt)
5) From Here to the Moon and Back( Dolly Parton Kris Kristofferson) later with Willie Nelson) 
6) Only lies (Greenfield and Cook) 
7) Pancho & Lefty (Willie Nelson & Merle Haggard)
8) Islands In The Stream (Dolly Parton & Kenny Rogers)
9) I Never Talk To Strangers (Tom Waits/Bette Midler)


----------



## pianozach

New theme - vocal duets

_1) Love Hurts (Gram Parsons w EmmyLou Harris)
2) I Got You Babe ( Sonny & Cher)
3) Don't Go Breaking My Heart (Elton John and Kiki Dee)
4) Broken bicycles/Junk (Anne-Sofie von Otter and Elvis Costello)
5) Unforgettable ( Natalie Cole and Nat King Cole)
6) Something Stupid (Frank and Nancy Sinatra)
7) Don't give up (Peter Gabriel and Kate Bush)
8) You're The One That I Want (John Travolta and Olivia Newton-John)
9) Aint No Mountain High Enough (Marvin Gaye and Tammi Terrell)
10) Dancing in the streets (David Bowie and Mick Jagger)_

New theme: vocal duets, above are not allowed .

1) Beer For My Horses (Toby Keith and Willie Nelson)
2) Pariah (Steven Wilson and Ninet Tayeb)
3) How do you do (Mouth & MacNeal)
4) Under African skies (Paul Simon and Linda Ronstadt)
5) From Here to the Moon and Back( Dolly Parton Kris Kristofferson) later with Willie Nelson) 
6) Only lies (Greenfield and Cook) 
7) Pancho & Lefty (Willie Nelson & Merle Haggard)
8) Islands In The Stream (Dolly Parton & Kenny Rogers)
9) I Never Talk To Strangers (Tom Waits/Bette Midler)
10) Grow Old With Me (Ringo Starr & Paul McCartney)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: A bear in the title (may be grizzly, panda or polar as well)

1) Dancing Bear (The Mamas & The Papas)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: A bear in the title (may be grizzly, panda or polar as well)

1) Dancing Bear (The Mamas & The Papas) 
2) Simon Smith And The Amazing Dancing Bear (Harry Nilsson)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: A bear in the title (may be grizzly, panda or polar as well)

1) Dancing Bear (The Mamas & The Papas) 
2) Simon Smith And The Amazing Dancing Bear (Harry Nilsson)
3) Running Bear (Johnny Preston)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: A bear in the title (may be grizzly, panda or polar as well)

1) Dancing Bear (The Mamas & The Papas)
2) Simon Smith And The Amazing Dancing Bear (Harry Nilsson)
3) Running Bear (Johnny Preston)
4) The bear and the maiden fair (Hold Steady)


If you're a Game of Thrones fan, you'll know this one.


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: A bear in the title (may be grizzly, panda or polar as well)

1) Dancing Bear (The Mamas & The Papas)
2) Simon Smith And The Amazing Dancing Bear (Harry Nilsson)
3) Running Bear (Johnny Preston)
4) The bear and the maiden fair (Hold Steady)
5) Teddy Bear (Elvis Presley)


----------



## Bulldog

Theme: A bear in the title (may be grizzly, panda or polar as well)

1) Dancing Bear (The Mamas & The Papas)
2) Simon Smith And The Amazing Dancing Bear (Harry Nilsson)
3) Running Bear (Johnny Preston)
4) The bear and the maiden fair (Hold Steady)
5) Teddy Bear (Elvis Presley)
6) Goldilocks and the Three Bears (Rosemary Clooney)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: A bear in the title (may be grizzly, panda or polar as well)

1) Dancing Bear (The Mamas & The Papas)
2) Simon Smith And The Amazing Dancing Bear (Harry Nilsson)
3) Running Bear (Johnny Preston)
4) The bear and the maiden fair (Hold Steady)
5) Teddy Bear (Elvis Presley)
6) Goldilocks and the Three Bears (Rosemary Clooney) 
7) Bear Creek (John Prine)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: A bear in the title (may be grizzly, panda or polar as well)

1) Dancing Bear (The Mamas & The Papas)
2) Simon Smith And The Amazing Dancing Bear (Harry Nilsson)
3) Running Bear (Johnny Preston)
4) The bear and the maiden fair (Hold Steady)
5) Teddy Bear (Elvis Presley)
6) Goldilocks and the Three Bears (Rosemary Clooney) 
7) Bear Creek (John Prine)
8) Return To Pooh Corner (Kenny Loggins)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: A bear in the title (may be grizzly, panda or polar as well)

1) Dancing Bear (The Mamas & The Papas)
2) Simon Smith And The Amazing Dancing Bear (Harry Nilsson)
3) Running Bear (Johnny Preston)
4) The bear and the maiden fair (Hold Steady)
5) Teddy Bear (Elvis Presley)
6) Goldilocks and the Three Bears (Rosemary Clooney)
7) Bear Creek (John Prine)
8) Return To Pooh Corner (Kenny Loggi
9) Hunting Bears b(Radiohead)


----------



## Art Rock

It's been over 8 hours, time to start a new theme (anyone who can think of a bear song can finish the previous one).

Let's try this again:

New concept: Name a song that came out while you were alive that you totally missed and you "found" at a later date that is in your estimation a quality tune [part 2]. Totally subjective, there are no wrong answers!

Not allowed from part 1:

_1) Wuthering Heights (Kate Bush)
2) Unchained Melody (Righteous Brothers)
3) Hallelujah (Jeff Buckley)
4) I'm Alive (Hollies)
5) Death of a Clown ( The Kinks)
6) Lark's Tongue in Aspic (King Crimson)
7) Stop me if you think you've heard this one before (The Smiths)
8) Message To My Girl (Split Enz)
9) Take Five (Dave Brubeck Quartet)
10) Coming Back to Life (Pink Floyd)_

1) Hurt (Johnny Cash)


----------



## Rogerx

New concept: Name a song that came out while you were alive that you totally missed and you "found" at a later date that is in your estimation a quality tune [part 2]. Totally subjective, there are no wrong answers!

Not allowed from part 1:

1) Wuthering Heights (Kate Bush)
2) Unchained Melody (Righteous Brothers)
3) Hallelujah (Jeff Buckley)
4) I'm Alive (Hollies)
5) Death of a Clown ( The Kinks)
6) Lark's Tongue in Aspic (King Crimson)
7) Stop me if you think you've heard this one before (The Smiths)
8) Message To My Girl (Split Enz)
9) Take Five (Dave Brubeck Quartet)
10) Coming Back to Life (Pink Floyd)

1) Hurt (Johnny Cash)
2) Dear Mrs. Applebee (David Garrick )


----------



## Art Rock

New concept: Name a song that came out while you were alive that you totally missed and you "found" at a later date that is in your estimation a quality tune [part 2]. Totally subjective, there are no wrong answers!

Not allowed from part 1:

1) Wuthering Heights (Kate Bush)
2) Unchained Melody (Righteous Brothers)
3) Hallelujah (Jeff Buckley)
4) I'm Alive (Hollies)
5) Death of a Clown ( The Kinks)
6) Lark's Tongue in Aspic (King Crimson)
7) Stop me if you think you've heard this one before (The Smiths)
8) Message To My Girl (Split Enz)
9) Take Five (Dave Brubeck Quartet)
10) Coming Back to Life (Pink Floyd)

1) Hurt (Johnny Cash)
2) Dear Mrs. Applebee (David Garrick )
3) Beyond the pale (Pain of Salvation)


----------



## Rogerx

New concept: Name a song that came out while you were alive that you totally missed and you "found" at a later date that is in your estimation a quality tune [part 2]. Totally subjective, there are no wrong answers!

Not allowed from part 1:

1) Wuthering Heights (Kate Bush)
2) Unchained Melody (Righteous Brothers)
3) Hallelujah (Jeff Buckley)
4) I'm Alive (Hollies)
5) Death of a Clown ( The Kinks)
6) Lark's Tongue in Aspic (King Crimson)
7) Stop me if you think you've heard this one before (The Smiths)
8) Message To My Girl (Split Enz)
9) Take Five (Dave Brubeck Quartet)
10) Coming Back to Life (Pink Floyd)

1) Hurt (Johnny Cash)
2) Dear Mrs. Applebee (David Garrick )
3) Beyond the pale (Pain of Salvation)
4) This wheel's on fire (Julie Driscoll, Brian Auger And The Trinity)


----------



## Starving Wolf

I can finish off the prior theme:

10) The Bear Went Over The Mountain (children's song)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New concept: Name a song that came out while you were alive that you totally missed and you "found" at a later date that is in your estimation a quality tune [part 2]. Totally subjective, there are no wrong answers!

Not allowed from part 1:

1) Wuthering Heights (Kate Bush)
2) Unchained Melody (Righteous Brothers)
3) Hallelujah (Jeff Buckley)
4) I'm Alive (Hollies)
5) Death of a Clown ( The Kinks)
6) Lark's Tongue in Aspic (King Crimson)
7) Stop me if you think you've heard this one before (The Smiths)
8) Message To My Girl (Split Enz)
9) Take Five (Dave Brubeck Quartet)
10) Coming Back to Life (Pink Floyd)

1) Hurt (Johnny Cash)
2) Dear Mrs. Applebee (David Garrick )
3) Beyond the pale (Pain of Salvation)
4) This wheel's on fire (Julie Driscoll, Brian Auger And The Trinity)
5) Echoes (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Art Rock

New concept: Name a song that came out while you were alive that you totally missed and you "found" at a later date that is in your estimation a quality tune [part 2]. Totally subjective, there are no wrong answers!

Not allowed from part 1:

1) Wuthering Heights (Kate Bush)
2) Unchained Melody (Righteous Brothers)
3) Hallelujah (Jeff Buckley)
4) I'm Alive (Hollies)
5) Death of a Clown ( The Kinks)
6) Lark's Tongue in Aspic (King Crimson)
7) Stop me if you think you've heard this one before (The Smiths)
8) Message To My Girl (Split Enz)
9) Take Five (Dave Brubeck Quartet)
10) Coming Back to Life (Pink Floyd)

1) Hurt (Johnny Cash)
2) Dear Mrs. Applebee (David Garrick )
3) Beyond the pale (Pain of Salvation)
4) This wheel's on fire (Julie Driscoll, Brian Auger And The Trinity)
5) Echoes (Pink Floyd)
6) Passaro de luz (Bacamarte)


----------



## Rogerx

New concept: Name a song that came out while you were alive that you totally missed and you "found" at a later date that is in your estimation a quality tune [part 2]. Totally subjective, there are no wrong answers!

Not allowed from part 1:

1) Wuthering Heights (Kate Bush)
2) Unchained Melody (Righteous Brothers)
3) Hallelujah (Jeff Buckley)
4) I'm Alive (Hollies)
5) Death of a Clown ( The Kinks)
6) Lark's Tongue in Aspic (King Crimson)
7) Stop me if you think you've heard this one before (The Smiths)
8) Message To My Girl (Split Enz)
9) Take Five (Dave Brubeck Quartet)
10) Coming Back to Life (Pink Floyd)

1) Hurt (Johnny Cash)
2) Dear Mrs. Applebee (David Garrick )
3) Beyond the pale (Pain of Salvation)
4) This wheel's on fire (Julie Driscoll, Brian Auger And The Trinity)
5) Echoes (Pink Floyd)
6) Passaro de luz (Bacamarte)
7) Your so Vain ( Carly Simon)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New concept: Name a song that came out while you were alive that you totally missed and you "found" at a later date that is in your estimation a quality tune [part 2]. Totally subjective, there are no wrong answers!

Not allowed from part 1:

1) Wuthering Heights (Kate Bush)
2) Unchained Melody (Righteous Brothers)
3) Hallelujah (Jeff Buckley)
4) I'm Alive (Hollies)
5) Death of a Clown ( The Kinks)
6) Lark's Tongue in Aspic (King Crimson)
7) Stop me if you think you've heard this one before (The Smiths)
8) Message To My Girl (Split Enz)
9) Take Five (Dave Brubeck Quartet)
10) Coming Back to Life (Pink Floyd)

1) Hurt (Johnny Cash)
2) Dear Mrs. Applebee (David Garrick )
3) Beyond the pale (Pain of Salvation)
4) This wheel's on fire (Julie Driscoll, Brian Auger And The Trinity)
5) Echoes (Pink Floyd)
6) Passaro de luz (Bacamarte)
7) Your so Vain ( Carly Simon)
8) In The Court Of The Crimson King (King Crimson)


----------



## SanAntone

New concept: Name a song that came out while you were alive that you totally missed and you "found" at a later date that is in your estimation a quality tune [part 2]. Totally subjective, there are no wrong answers!

Not allowed from part 1:

1) Wuthering Heights (Kate Bush)
2) Unchained Melody (Righteous Brothers)
3) Hallelujah (Jeff Buckley)
4) I'm Alive (Hollies)
5) Death of a Clown ( The Kinks)
6) Lark's Tongue in Aspic (King Crimson)
7) Stop me if you think you've heard this one before (The Smiths)
8) Message To My Girl (Split Enz)
9) Take Five (Dave Brubeck Quartet)
10) Coming Back to Life (Pink Floyd)

1) Hurt (Johnny Cash)
2) Dear Mrs. Applebee (David Garrick )
3) Beyond the pale (Pain of Salvation)
4) This wheel's on fire (Julie Driscoll, Brian Auger And The Trinity)
5) Echoes (Pink Floyd)
6) Passaro de luz (Bacamarte)
7) Your so Vain ( Carly Simon)
8) In The Court Of The Crimson King (King Crimson) 
9) Hotel California (Eagles)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New concept: Name a song that came out while you were alive that you totally missed and you "found" at a later date that is in your estimation a quality tune [part 2]. Totally subjective, there are no wrong answers!

Not allowed from part 1:

1) Wuthering Heights (Kate Bush)
2) Unchained Melody (Righteous Brothers)
3) Hallelujah (Jeff Buckley)
4) I'm Alive (Hollies)
5) Death of a Clown ( The Kinks)
6) Lark's Tongue in Aspic (King Crimson)
7) Stop me if you think you've heard this one before (The Smiths)
8) Message To My Girl (Split Enz)
9) Take Five (Dave Brubeck Quartet)
10) Coming Back to Life (Pink Floyd)

1) Hurt (Johnny Cash)
2) Dear Mrs. Applebee (David Garrick )
3) Beyond the pale (Pain of Salvation)
4) This wheel's on fire (Julie Driscoll, Brian Auger And The Trinity)
5) Echoes (Pink Floyd)
6) Passaro de luz (Bacamarte)
7) Your so Vain ( Carly Simon)
8) In The Court Of The Crimson King (King Crimson) 
9) Hotel California (Eagles)
10) Get Ready (Rare Earth)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Formations. Specifically, songs about particular things/objects organized in a line. NOTE : I'm not looking for songs that just contain the word "line".

1) Convoy (CW McCall)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Formations. Specifically, songs about particular things/objects organized in a line. NOTE : I'm not looking for songs that just contain the word "line".

1) Convoy (CW McCall)
2) Traffic jam (Sailor)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Formations. Specifically, songs about particular things/objects organized in a line. NOTE : I'm not looking for songs that just contain the word "line".

1) Convoy (CW McCall)
2) Traffic jam (Sailor)
3) Whistle While You Work (The 7 Dwarfs)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Formations. Specifically, songs about particular things/objects organized in a line. NOTE : I'm not looking for songs that just contain the word "line".

1) Convoy (CW McCall)
2) Traffic jam (Sailor) 
3) Who'll Be the Next in Line (Kinks)


----------



## Art Rock

I'd like Starving Wolf to clarify whether these two #3's are in line with his theme or not (are they things/objects?).


----------



## SanAntone

Art Rock said:


> I'd like Starving Wolf to clarify whether these two #3's are in line with his theme or not (are they things/objects?).


I did not consider the stipulation of "things/objects" and will happily remove my song, which might not qualify in any event.


----------



## pianozach

Fixing the timeline

New theme: Formations. Specifically, songs about particular things/objects organized in a line. NOTE : I'm not looking for songs that just contain the word "line".

1) Convoy (CW McCall)
2) Traffic jam (Sailor)
3) Whistle While You Work (The 7 Dwarfs)
4) Who'll Be the Next in Line (Kinks)


----------



## Starving Wolf

What I was trying to avoid was songs like Foreigners "Hold The Line", that just mention the word line. I guess the sniff test I'd use is: does the entry qualify as "a line of..."? So if it's a song about people in a bank queue, or a line of cars stuck in a traffic jam, or people doing a line dance, or a mother Duck being followed by her ducklings...great.

There's nothing I see in #3 that says the dwarves are in a particular formation. So I'd disqualify that one.

#4 seems like a figurative line to me, so I wouldn't have used that one, personally.

Break is over. Have to get back to work. I won't be following the game until much later, so feel free to police the theme yourselves.


----------



## Art Rock

Let's try to stick more strictly to the theme as explained by SW.

New theme: Formations. Specifically, songs about particular things/objects/people organized in a line. NOTE : I'm not looking for songs that just contain the word "line".

1) Convoy (CW McCall)
2) Traffic jam (Sailor)


----------



## pianozach

Starving Wolf said:


> What I was trying to avoid was songs like Foreigners "Hold The Line", that just mention the word line. I guess the sniff test I'd use is: does the entry qualify as "a line of..."? So if it's a song about people in a bank queue, or a line of cars stuck in a traffic jam, or people doing a line dance, or a mother Duck being followed by her ducklings...great.
> 
> There's nothing I see in #3 that says the dwarves are in a particular formation. So I'd disqualify that one.
> 
> #4 seems like a figurative line to me, so I wouldn't have used that one, personally.
> 
> Break is over. Have to get back to work. I won't be following the game until much later, so feel free to police the theme yourselves.


Your theme, your rules. I'm fine with that.

But there is no getting the visual of the Dwarfs marching off to work in a line out of my mind when I hear *Heigh-Ho, Heigh-Ho, It's Off to Work We Go*.

Oh wait, that _is_ a different song, isn't it?

*Whistle While You Work* is the song that Snow White sings while she cleans the Dwarfs' home with the help of all the forest animals.


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Formations. Specifically, songs about particular things/objects/people organized in a line. NOTE : I'm not looking for songs that just contain the word "line".

1) Convoy (CW McCall)
2) Traffic jam (Sailor)
3) Heigh-Ho, Heigh-Ho, It's Off to Work We Go (The 7 Dwarfs)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Formations. Specifically, songs about particular things/objects/people organized in a line. NOTE : I'm not looking for songs that just contain the word "line".

1) Convoy (CW McCall)
2) Traffic jam (Sailor)
3) Heigh-Ho, Heigh-Ho, It's Off to Work We Go (The 7 Dwarfs)
4) Radar love (Golden Earring)


"And the line of cars drove down real slow"


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Formations. Specifically, songs about particular things/objects/people organized in a line. NOTE : I'm not looking for songs that just contain the word "line".

1) Convoy (CW McCall)
2) Traffic jam (Sailor)
3) Heigh-Ho, Heigh-Ho, It's Off to Work We Go (The 7 Dwarfs)
4) Radar love (Golden Earring)
5) Easter Parade (Judy Garland)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: Formations. Specifically, songs about particular things/objects/people organized in a line. NOTE : I'm not looking for songs that just contain the word "line".

1) Convoy (CW McCall)
2) Traffic jam (Sailor)
3) Heigh-Ho, Heigh-Ho, It's Off to Work We Go (The 7 Dwarfs)
4) Radar love (Golden Earring)
5) Easter Parade (Judy Garland)
6) I love a parade (Harold Arlen & Ted Koehler)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Formations. Specifically, songs about particular things/objects/people organized in a line. NOTE : I'm not looking for songs that just contain the word "line".

1) Convoy (CW McCall)
2) Traffic jam (Sailor)
3) Heigh-Ho, Heigh-Ho, It's Off to Work We Go (The 7 Dwarfs)
4) Radar love (Golden Earring)
5) Easter Parade (Judy Garland)
6) I love a parade (Harold Arlen & Ted Koehler)
7) Conga (Miami Sound Machine)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Formations. Specifically, songs about particular things/objects/people organized in a line. NOTE : I'm not looking for songs that just contain the word "line".

1) Convoy (CW McCall)
2) Traffic jam (Sailor)
3) Heigh-Ho, Heigh-Ho, It's Off to Work We Go (The 7 Dwarfs)
4) Radar love (Golden Earring)
5) Easter Parade (Judy Garland)
6) I love a parade (Harold Arlen & Ted Koehler)
7) Conga (Miami Sound Machine)
8) Ants Marching (Dave Matthews Band)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Formations. Specifically, songs about particular things/objects/people organized in a line. NOTE : I'm not looking for songs that just contain the word "line".

1) Convoy (CW McCall)
2) Traffic jam (Sailor)
3) Heigh-Ho, Heigh-Ho, It's Off to Work We Go (The 7 Dwarfs)
4) Radar love (Golden Earring)
5) Easter Parade (Judy Garland)
6) I love a parade (Harold Arlen & Ted Koehler)
7) Conga (Miami Sound Machine)
8) Ants Marching (Dave Matthews Band)
9) My Way (Frank Sinatra)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Formations. Specifically, songs about particular things/objects/people organized in a line. NOTE : I'm not looking for songs that just contain the word "line".

1) Convoy (CW McCall)
2) Traffic jam (Sailor)
3) Heigh-Ho, Heigh-Ho, It's Off to Work We Go (The 7 Dwarfs)
4) Radar love (Golden Earring)
5) Easter Parade (Judy Garland)
6) I love a parade (Harold Arlen & Ted Koehler)
7) Conga (Miami Sound Machine)
8) Ants Marching (Dave Matthews Band)
9) My Way (Frank Sinatra)
10) Long Train Runnin' (Doobie Brothers)


----------



## Starving Wolf

I created the last theme. Someone else can choose the next one.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs that contains the word matter, title or otherwise 


1) A Matter of Trust( Billy Joel)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs that contains the word matter, title or otherwise


1) A Matter of Trust (Billy Joel)
2) A matter of facts (Dizzy Man's Band)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs that contains the word matter, title or otherwise


1) A Matter of Trust (Billy Joel)
2) A matter of facts (Dizzy Man's Band)
3) It Doesn’t Matter Anymore (Eva Cassidy)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs that contains the word matter, title or otherwise


1) A Matter of Trust (Billy Joel)
2) A matter of facts (Dizzy Man's Band)
3) It Doesn’t Matter Anymore (Eva Cassidy)
4) What's a matter baby (Ellen Foley)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: songs that contains the word matter, title or otherwise


1) A Matter of Trust (Billy Joel)
2) A matter of facts (Dizzy Man's Band)
3) It Doesn’t Matter Anymore (Eva Cassidy)
4) What's a matter baby (Ellen Foley)
5) It Don't Matter (Def Leppard)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs that contains the word matter, title or otherwise


1) A Matter of Trust (Billy Joel)
2) A matter of facts (Dizzy Man's Band)
3) It Doesn’t Matter Anymore (Eva Cassidy)
4) What's a matter baby (Ellen Foley)
5) It Don't Matter (Def Leppard)
6) Nothing else matters (Metallica)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: songs that contains the word matter, title or otherwise


1) A Matter of Trust (Billy Joel)
2) A matter of facts (Dizzy Man's Band)
3) It Doesn’t Matter Anymore (Eva Cassidy)
4) What's a matter baby (Ellen Foley)
5) It Don't Matter (Def Leppard)
6) Nothing else matters (Metallica)
7) As A Matter Of Fact (Natalie Cole)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs that contains the word matter, title or otherwise


1) A Matter of Trust (Billy Joel)
2) A matter of facts (Dizzy Man's Band)
3) It Doesn’t Matter Anymore (Eva Cassidy)
4) What's a matter baby (Ellen Foley)
5) It Don't Matter (Def Leppard)
6) Nothing else matters (Metallica)
7) As A Matter Of Fact (Natalie Cole)
8) The Heart of the Matter (Don Henley)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs that contains the word matter, title or otherwise

1) A Matter of Trust (Billy Joel)
2) A matter of facts (Dizzy Man's Band)
3) It Doesn't Matter Anymore (Eva Cassidy)
4) What's a matter baby (Ellen Foley)
5) It Don't Matter (Def Leppard)
6) Nothing else matters (Metallica)
7) As A Matter Of Fact (Natalie Cole)
8) The Heart of the Matter (Don Henley)
9) Bohemian Rhapsody (Queen)

_Nothing really matters
Anyone can see
Nothing really matters
Nothing really matters to me
Anyway the wind blows _


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs that contains the word matter, title or otherwise


1) A Matter of Trust (Billy Joel)
2) A matter of facts (Dizzy Man's Band)
3) It Doesn’t Matter Anymore (Eva Cassidy)
4) What's a matter baby (Ellen Foley)
5) It Don't Matter (Def Leppard)
6) Nothing else matters (Metallica)
7) As A Matter Of Fact (Natalie Cole)
8) The Heart of the Matter (Don Henley)
9) Bohemian Rhapsody (Queen)
10) It's Money That Matters (Randy Newman)


----------



## SanAntone

*Theme: Cover songs better than the original.*

Disqualified songs:

_1) Hurt (Johnny Cash, original Nine Inch Nails)
2) Torn (Natalia Imbruglia, original Ednaswap)
3) Something Stupid (Nicole Kidman and Robbie Williams, original Frank and Nancy Sinatra)
4) All Along the Watchtower (Jimi Hendrix, original Bob Dylan)
5) Hallelujah (Jeff Buckley, original Leonard Cohen)
6) I Heard It Through The Grapevine( Marvin Gaye, original Smokey Robinson)
7) Twist and Shout (The Beatles via The Isley Brothers)
8) With a Little Help From My Friends (Joe Cocker, original The Beatles)
9) Blinded by the light (Manfred Mann's Earth Band, original Bruce Springsteen)
10)I Will Always Love You (Whitney Houston, after Dolly Parton)_

1) Me and Bobby McGee (original, Roger Miller/Janis Joplin)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Cover songs better than the original.

Disqualified songs:

1) Hurt (Johnny Cash, original Nine Inch Nails)
2) Torn (Natalia Imbruglia, original Ednaswap)
3) Something Stupid (Nicole Kidman and Robbie Williams, original Frank and Nancy Sinatra)
4) All Along the Watchtower (Jimi Hendrix, original Bob Dylan)
5) Hallelujah (Jeff Buckley, original Leonard Cohen)
6) I Heard It Through The Grapevine( Marvin Gaye, original Smokey Robinson)
7) Twist and Shout (The Beatles via The Isley Brothers)
8) With a Little Help From My Friends (Joe Cocker, original The Beatles)
9) Blinded by the light (Manfred Mann's Earth Band, original Bruce Springsteen)
10)I Will Always Love You (Whitney Houston, after Dolly Parton)

1) Me and Bobby McGee (original, Roger Miller/Janis Joplin)
2) Respect| (Original – Otis Redding / Aretha Franklin (1967)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Cover songs better than the original.

Disqualified songs:

1) Hurt (Johnny Cash, original Nine Inch Nails)
2) Torn (Natalia Imbruglia, original Ednaswap)
3) Something Stupid (Nicole Kidman and Robbie Williams, original Frank and Nancy Sinatra)
4) All Along the Watchtower (Jimi Hendrix, original Bob Dylan)
5) Hallelujah (Jeff Buckley, original Leonard Cohen)
6) I Heard It Through The Grapevine( Marvin Gaye, original Smokey Robinson)
7) Twist and Shout (The Beatles via The Isley Brothers)
8) With a Little Help From My Friends (Joe Cocker, original The Beatles)
9) Blinded by the light (Manfred Mann's Earth Band, original Bruce Springsteen)
10)I Will Always Love You (Whitney Houston, after Dolly Parton)

1) Me and Bobby McGee (original, Roger Miller/Janis Joplin)
2) Respect| (Original – Otis Redding / Aretha Franklin (1967)
3) This masquerade (original by Leon Russell, cover by Carpenters)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Cover songs better than the original.

Disqualified songs:

1) Hurt (Johnny Cash, original Nine Inch Nails)
2) Torn (Natalia Imbruglia, original Ednaswap)
3) Something Stupid (Nicole Kidman and Robbie Williams, original Frank and Nancy Sinatra)
4) All Along the Watchtower (Jimi Hendrix, original Bob Dylan)
5) Hallelujah (Jeff Buckley, original Leonard Cohen)
6) I Heard It Through The Grapevine( Marvin Gaye, original Smokey Robinson)
7) Twist and Shout (The Beatles via The Isley Brothers)
8) With a Little Help From My Friends (Joe Cocker, original The Beatles)
9) Blinded by the light (Manfred Mann's Earth Band, original Bruce Springsteen)
10)I Will Always Love You (Whitney Houston, after Dolly Parton)

1) Me and Bobby McGee (original, Roger Miller/Janis Joplin)
2) Respect| (Original – Otis Redding / Aretha Franklin (1967)
3) This masquerade (original by Leon Russell, cover by Carpenters)
4))Nothing Compares 2U (Prince (covered Sinead O’Connor )


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Cover songs better than the original.

Disqualified songs:

1) Hurt (Johnny Cash, original Nine Inch Nails)
2) Torn (Natalia Imbruglia, original Ednaswap)
3) Something Stupid (Nicole Kidman and Robbie Williams, original Frank and Nancy Sinatra)
4) All Along the Watchtower (Jimi Hendrix, original Bob Dylan)
5) Hallelujah (Jeff Buckley, original Leonard Cohen)
6) I Heard It Through The Grapevine( Marvin Gaye, original Smokey Robinson)
7) Twist and Shout (The Beatles via The Isley Brothers)
8) With a Little Help From My Friends (Joe Cocker, original The Beatles)
9) Blinded by the light (Manfred Mann's Earth Band, original Bruce Springsteen)
10)I Will Always Love You (Whitney Houston, after Dolly Parton)

1) Me and Bobby McGee (original, Roger Miller/Janis Joplin)
2) Respect| (Original – Otis Redding / Aretha Franklin (1967)
3) This masquerade (original by Leon Russell, cover by Carpenters)
4) Nothing Compares 2U (Prince (covered Sinead O’Connor )
5) Song to the siren (original by Tim Buckley, covered by This Mortal Coil )


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: Cover songs better than the original.

Disqualified songs:

1) Hurt (Johnny Cash, original Nine Inch Nails)
2) Torn (Natalia Imbruglia, original Ednaswap)
3) Something Stupid (Nicole Kidman and Robbie Williams, original Frank and Nancy Sinatra)
4) All Along the Watchtower (Jimi Hendrix, original Bob Dylan)
5) Hallelujah (Jeff Buckley, original Leonard Cohen)
6) I Heard It Through The Grapevine( Marvin Gaye, original Smokey Robinson)
7) Twist and Shout (The Beatles via The Isley Brothers)
8) With a Little Help From My Friends (Joe Cocker, original The Beatles)
9) Blinded by the light (Manfred Mann's Earth Band, original Bruce Springsteen)
10)I Will Always Love You (Whitney Houston, after Dolly Parton)

1) Me and Bobby McGee (original, Roger Miller/Janis Joplin)
2) Respect| (Original – Otis Redding / Aretha Franklin (1967)
3) This masquerade (original by Leon Russell, cover by Carpenters)
4) Nothing Compares 2U (Prince (covered Sinead O’Connor )
5) Song to the siren (original by Tim Buckley, covered by This Mortal Coil ) 
6) Busted (original by Johnny Cash, covered by Ray Charles)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Cover songs better than the original.

Disqualified songs:

1) Hurt (Johnny Cash, original Nine Inch Nails)
2) Torn (Natalia Imbruglia, original Ednaswap)
3) Something Stupid (Nicole Kidman and Robbie Williams, original Frank and Nancy Sinatra)
4) All Along the Watchtower (Jimi Hendrix, original Bob Dylan)
5) Hallelujah (Jeff Buckley, original Leonard Cohen)
6) I Heard It Through The Grapevine( Marvin Gaye, original Smokey Robinson)
7) Twist and Shout (The Beatles via The Isley Brothers)
8) With a Little Help From My Friends (Joe Cocker, original The Beatles)
9) Blinded by the light (Manfred Mann's Earth Band, original Bruce Springsteen)
10)I Will Always Love You (Whitney Houston, after Dolly Parton)

1) Me and Bobby McGee (original, Roger Miller/Janis Joplin)
2) Respect| (Original – Otis Redding / Aretha Franklin (1967)
3) This masquerade (original by Leon Russell, cover by Carpenters)
4) Nothing Compares 2U (Prince (covered Sinead O’Connor )
5) Song to the siren (original by Tim Buckley, covered by This Mortal Coil )
6) Busted (original by Johnny Cash, covered by Ray Charles)
7) After goldrush (original by Neil Young, covered by kd lang)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Theme: Cover songs better than the original.

Disqualified songs:

1) Hurt (Johnny Cash, original Nine Inch Nails)
2) Torn (Natalia Imbruglia, original Ednaswap)
3) Something Stupid (Nicole Kidman and Robbie Williams, original Frank and Nancy Sinatra)
4) All Along the Watchtower (Jimi Hendrix, original Bob Dylan)
5) Hallelujah (Jeff Buckley, original Leonard Cohen)
6) I Heard It Through The Grapevine( Marvin Gaye, original Smokey Robinson)
7) Twist and Shout (The Beatles via The Isley Brothers)
8) With a Little Help From My Friends (Joe Cocker, original The Beatles)
9) Blinded by the light (Manfred Mann's Earth Band, original Bruce Springsteen)
10)I Will Always Love You (Whitney Houston, after Dolly Parton)

1) Me and Bobby McGee (original, Roger Miller/Janis Joplin)
2) Respect| (Original – Otis Redding / Aretha Franklin (1967)
3) This masquerade (original by Leon Russell, cover by Carpenters)
4) Nothing Compares 2U (Prince (covered Sinead O’Connor )
5) Song to the siren (original by Tim Buckley, covered by This Mortal Coil )
6) Busted (original by Johnny Cash, covered by Ray Charles)
7) After goldrush (original by Neil Young, covered by kd lang)
8) It Must Be Love (Madness) (Original by Labi Siffre)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: Cover songs better than the original.

Disqualified songs:

1) Hurt (Johnny Cash, original Nine Inch Nails)
2) Torn (Natalia Imbruglia, original Ednaswap)
3) Something Stupid (Nicole Kidman and Robbie Williams, original Frank and Nancy Sinatra)
4) All Along the Watchtower (Jimi Hendrix, original Bob Dylan)
5) Hallelujah (Jeff Buckley, original Leonard Cohen)
6) I Heard It Through The Grapevine( Marvin Gaye, original Smokey Robinson)
7) Twist and Shout (The Beatles via The Isley Brothers)
8) With a Little Help From My Friends (Joe Cocker, original The Beatles)
9) Blinded by the light (Manfred Mann's Earth Band, original Bruce Springsteen)
10)I Will Always Love You (Whitney Houston, after Dolly Parton)

1) Me and Bobby McGee (original, Roger Miller/Janis Joplin)
2) Respect| (Original – Otis Redding / Aretha Franklin (1967)
3) This masquerade (original by Leon Russell, cover by Carpenters)
4) Nothing Compares 2U (Prince (covered Sinead O’Connor )
5) Song to the siren (original by Tim Buckley, covered by This Mortal Coil )
6) Busted (original by Johnny Cash, covered by Ray Charles)
7) After goldrush (original by Neil Young, covered by kd lang) 
8) Can’t Take My Eyes Off Of You (original by Frankie Valli, cover by Lauryn Hill)


----------



## Art Rock

Corrected board:

Theme: Cover songs better than the original.

Disqualified songs:

1) Hurt (Johnny Cash, original Nine Inch Nails)
2) Torn (Natalia Imbruglia, original Ednaswap)
3) Something Stupid (Nicole Kidman and Robbie Williams, original Frank and Nancy Sinatra)
4) All Along the Watchtower (Jimi Hendrix, original Bob Dylan)
5) Hallelujah (Jeff Buckley, original Leonard Cohen)
6) I Heard It Through The Grapevine( Marvin Gaye, original Smokey Robinson)
7) Twist and Shout (The Beatles via The Isley Brothers)
8) With a Little Help From My Friends (Joe Cocker, original The Beatles)
9) Blinded by the light (Manfred Mann's Earth Band, original Bruce Springsteen)
10)I Will Always Love You (Whitney Houston, after Dolly Parton)

1) Me and Bobby McGee (original, Roger Miller/Janis Joplin)
2) Respect| (Original – Otis Redding / Aretha Franklin (1967)
3) This masquerade (original by Leon Russell, cover by Carpenters)
4) Nothing Compares 2U (Prince (covered Sinead O’Connor )
5) Song to the siren (original by Tim Buckley, covered by This Mortal Coil )
6) Busted (original by Johnny Cash, covered by Ray Charles)
7) After the goldrush (original by Neil Young, covered by kd lang)
8) It Must Be Love (Madness) (Original by Labi Siffre)
9) Can’t Take My Eyes Off Of You (original by Frankie Valli, cover by Lauryn Hill)


----------



## SanAntone

Hah! Smash up.

Theme: Cover songs better than the original.

Disqualified songs:

1) Hurt (Johnny Cash, original Nine Inch Nails)
2) Torn (Natalia Imbruglia, original Ednaswap)
3) Something Stupid (Nicole Kidman and Robbie Williams, original Frank and Nancy Sinatra)
4) All Along the Watchtower (Jimi Hendrix, original Bob Dylan)
5) Hallelujah (Jeff Buckley, original Leonard Cohen)
6) I Heard It Through The Grapevine( Marvin Gaye, original Smokey Robinson)
7) Twist and Shout (The Beatles via The Isley Brothers)
8) With a Little Help From My Friends (Joe Cocker, original The Beatles)
9) Blinded by the light (Manfred Mann's Earth Band, original Bruce Springsteen)
10)I Will Always Love You (Whitney Houston, after Dolly Parton)

1) Me and Bobby McGee (original, Roger Miller/Janis Joplin)
2) Respect| (Original – Otis Redding / Aretha Franklin (1967)
3) This masquerade (original by Leon Russell, cover by Carpenters)
4) Nothing Compares 2U (Prince (covered Sinead O’Connor )
5) Song to the siren (original by Tim Buckley, covered by This Mortal Coil )
6) Busted (original by Johnny Cash, covered by Ray Charles)
7) After the goldrush (original by Neil Young, covered by kd lang)
8) It Must Be Love (Madness) (Original by Labi Siffre)
9) Can’t Take My Eyes Off Of You (original by Frankie Valli, cover by Lauryn Hill) 
10) You've Got a Friend (original by Carole King, cover by Roberta Flack & Donny Hathaway)


----------



## SanAntone

Sorry - I had thought you had posted the same song. Oh well, doesn't seem to be a popular theme ... You can choose if you want and replace my last post.


----------



## Art Rock

I think the theme's just fine - and got a good response. I do need to delete your #10, as you posted #9 (mix up, I know).


Corrected board:

Theme: Cover songs better than the original.

Disqualified songs:

1) Hurt (Johnny Cash, original Nine Inch Nails)
2) Torn (Natalia Imbruglia, original Ednaswap)
3) Something Stupid (Nicole Kidman and Robbie Williams, original Frank and Nancy Sinatra)
4) All Along the Watchtower (Jimi Hendrix, original Bob Dylan)
5) Hallelujah (Jeff Buckley, original Leonard Cohen)
6) I Heard It Through The Grapevine( Marvin Gaye, original Smokey Robinson)
7) Twist and Shout (The Beatles via The Isley Brothers)
8) With a Little Help From My Friends (Joe Cocker, original The Beatles)
9) Blinded by the light (Manfred Mann's Earth Band, original Bruce Springsteen)
10)I Will Always Love You (Whitney Houston, after Dolly Parton)

1) Me and Bobby McGee (original, Roger Miller/Janis Joplin)
2) Respect| (Original – Otis Redding / Aretha Franklin (1967)
3) This masquerade (original by Leon Russell, cover by Carpenters)
4) Nothing Compares 2U (Prince (covered Sinead O’Connor )
5) Song to the siren (original by Tim Buckley, covered by This Mortal Coil )
6) Busted (original by Johnny Cash, covered by Ray Charles)
7) After the goldrush (original by Neil Young, covered by kd lang)
8) It Must Be Love (Madness) (Original by Labi Siffre)
9) Can’t Take My Eyes Off Of You (original by Frankie Valli, cover by Lauryn Hill)


----------



## SanAntone

Interesting fact about "Nothing Compares to You" is that Prince wrote the song for his protege band, The Family, for their first and only album - presumably where Sinead O'Connor got it for her monster 1990 hit, and then Prince later covered it on his own release a few years later.


----------



## Art Rock

SanAntone said:


> Interesting fact about "Nothing Compares to You" is that Prince wrote the song for his protege band, The Family, for their first and only album - presumably where Sinead O'Connor got it for her monster 1990 hit, and then Prince later covered it on his own release a few years later.


Yes, but he also recorded it before Sinead, and that version was only released much later.


----------



## Art Rock

BTW, I still have a lot of favourite covers that fit this theme, so I would be keen on playing a third edition in the future.


----------



## Open Book

Theme: Cover songs better than the original.

Disqualified songs:

1) Hurt (Johnny Cash, original Nine Inch Nails)
2) Torn (Natalia Imbruglia, original Ednaswap)
3) Something Stupid (Nicole Kidman and Robbie Williams, original Frank and Nancy Sinatra)
4) All Along the Watchtower (Jimi Hendrix, original Bob Dylan)
5) Hallelujah (Jeff Buckley, original Leonard Cohen)
6) I Heard It Through The Grapevine( Marvin Gaye, original Smokey Robinson)
7) Twist and Shout (The Beatles via The Isley Brothers)
8) With a Little Help From My Friends (Joe Cocker, original The Beatles)
9) Blinded by the light (Manfred Mann's Earth Band, original Bruce Springsteen)
10)I Will Always Love You (Whitney Houston, after Dolly Parton)

1) Me and Bobby McGee (original, Roger Miller/Janis Joplin)
2) Respect| (Original – Otis Redding / Aretha Franklin (1967)
3) This masquerade (original by Leon Russell, cover by Carpenters)
4) Nothing Compares 2U (Prince (covered Sinead O’Connor )
5) Song to the siren (original by Tim Buckley, covered by This Mortal Coil )
6) Busted (original by Johnny Cash, covered by Ray Charles)
7) After the goldrush (original by Neil Young, covered by kd lang)
8) It Must Be Love (Madness) (Original by Labi Siffre)
9) Can’t Take My Eyes Off Of You (original by Frankie Valli, cover by Lauryn Hill)
10) Mr. Tambourine Man (original by Bob Dylan, covered by the Byrds)

Anyone can start a new theme.


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: "grass" in title or lyrics.

1) Green Grass And High Tides (Outlaws)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: "grass" in title or lyrics.

1) Green Grass And High Tides (Outlaws)
2) Green Green Grass Of Home (Tom Jones)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: "grass" in title or lyrics.

1) Green Grass And High Tides (Outlaws)
2) Green Green Grass Of Home (Tom Jones)
3) Don't Step On the Grass, Sam (Steppenwolf)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: "grass" in title or lyrics.

1) Green Grass And High Tides (Outlaws)
2) Green Green Grass Of Home (Tom Jones)
3) Don't Step On the Grass, Sam (Steppenwolf)
4) Where Grass Won't Grow( George Jones)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: "grass" in title or lyrics.

1) Green Grass And High Tides (Outlaws)
2) Green Green Grass Of Home (Tom Jones)
3) Don't Step On the Grass, Sam (Steppenwolf)
4) Where Grass Won't Grow( George Jones)
5) Second Hand News (Fleetwood Mac)

_Won't you lay me down in the tall grass
And let me do my stuff _


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: "grass" in title or lyrics.

1) Green Grass And High Tides (Outlaws)
2) Green Green Grass Of Home (Tom Jones)
3) Don't Step On the Grass, Sam (Steppenwolf)
4) Where Grass Won't Grow( George Jones)
5) Second Hand News (Fleetwood Mac)
6) High hopes (Pink Floyd)

_The grass was greener
The light was brighter
With friends surrounded
The nights of wonder
_


----------



## pianozach

New theme: "grass" in title or lyrics.

1) Green Grass And High Tides (Outlaws)
2) Green Green Grass Of Home (Tom Jones)
3) Don't Step On the Grass, Sam (Steppenwolf)
4) Where Grass Won't Grow( George Jones)
5) Second Hand News (Fleetwood Mac)
6) High hopes (Pink Floyd)
7) Mother Nature's Son (The Beatles)

_Find me in my field of grass
Mother Nature's son
Swaying daises sing a lazy song beneath the sun_


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: "grass" in title or lyrics.

1) Green Grass And High Tides (Outlaws)
2) Green Green Grass Of Home (Tom Jones)
3) Don't Step On the Grass, Sam (Steppenwolf)
4) Where Grass Won't Grow( George Jones)
5) Second Hand News (Fleetwood Mac)
6) High hopes (Pink Floyd)
7) Mother Nature's Son (The Beatles)
8) Paradise city (Guns 'n' Roses)

_Take me down to the paradise city
Where the grass is green and the girls are pretty
_


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: "grass" in title or lyrics.

1) Green Grass And High Tides (Outlaws)
2) Green Green Grass Of Home (Tom Jones)
3) Don't Step On the Grass, Sam (Steppenwolf)
4) Where Grass Won't Grow( George Jones)
5) Second Hand News (Fleetwood Mac)
6) High hopes (Pink Floyd)
7) Mother Nature's Son (The Beatles)
8) Paradise city (Guns 'n' Roses)
9) Don't Let the Green Grass Fool You ( Wilson Pickett )


----------



## Open Book

New theme: "grass" in title or lyrics.

1) Green Grass And High Tides (Outlaws)
2) Green Green Grass Of Home (Tom Jones)
3) Don't Step On the Grass, Sam (Steppenwolf)
4) Where Grass Won't Grow( George Jones)
5) Second Hand News (Fleetwood Mac)
6) High hopes (Pink Floyd)
7) Mother Nature's Son (The Beatles)
8) Paradise city (Guns 'n' Roses)
9) Don't Let the Green Grass Fool You ( Wilson Pickett )
10) Grass (XTC)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: "grass" in title or lyrics.

1) Green Grass And High Tides (Outlaws)
2) Green Green Grass Of Home (Tom Jones)
3) Don't Step On the Grass, Sam (Steppenwolf)
4) Where Grass Won't Grow( George Jones)
5) Second Hand News (Fleetwood Mac)
6) High hopes (Pink Floyd)
7) Mother Nature's Son (The Beatles)
8) Paradise city (Guns 'n' Roses)
9) Don't Let the Green Grass Fool You ( Wilson Pickett )
10) Grass (XTC)

New theme: "Rock" in title or lyrics but NOT in the sense of rock n' roll music

1) Sgt. Rock (Is Going to Help Me) (XTC)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: "Rock" in title or lyrics but NOT in the sense of rock n' roll music

1) Sgt. Rock (Is Going to Help Me) (XTC) 
2) I Am a Rock (Simon & Garfinkel)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: "Rock" in title or lyrics but NOT in the sense of rock n' roll music

1) Sgt. Rock (Is Going to Help Me) (XTC) 
2) I Am a Rock (Simon & Garfinkel)
3) Rock of Ages (Rosemary Clooney)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: "Rock" in title or lyrics but NOT in the sense of rock n' roll music

1) Sgt. Rock (Is Going to Help Me) (XTC)
2) I Am a Rock (Simon & Garfinkel)
3) Rock of Ages (Rosemary Clooney)
4) Like A Rock (Bob Seger)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: "Rock" in title or lyrics but NOT in the sense of rock n' roll music

1) Sgt. Rock (Is Going to Help Me) (XTC)
2) I Am a Rock (Simon & Garfunkel)
3) Rock of Ages (Rosemary Clooney)
4) Like A Rock (Bob Seger)
5) Loves me like a rock (Paul Simon)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

1) Sgt. Rock (Is Going to Help Me) (XTC)
2) I Am a Rock (Simon & Garfunkel)
3) Rock of Ages (Rosemary Clooney)
4) Like A Rock (Bob Seger)
5) Loves me like a rock (Paul Simon)
6) Help, I'm A Rock! (Mothers Of Invention)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: "Rock" in title or lyrics but NOT in the sense of rock n' roll music

1) Sgt. Rock (Is Going to Help Me) (XTC)
2) I Am a Rock (Simon & Garfunkel)
3) Rock of Ages (Rosemary Clooney)
4) Like A Rock (Bob Seger)
5) Loves me like a rock (Paul Simon)
6) Help, I'm A Rock! (Mothers Of Invention)
7) Solid (Ashford & Simpson)

_And now it's solid
Solid as a rock
That's what this love is
That's what we've got, oh _


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: "Rock" in title or lyrics but NOT in the sense of rock n' roll music

1) Sgt. Rock (Is Going to Help Me) (XTC)
2) I Am a Rock (Simon & Garfunkel)
3) Rock of Ages (Rosemary Clooney)
4) Like A Rock (Bob Seger)
5) Loves me like a rock (Paul Simon)
6) Help, I'm A Rock! (Mothers Of Invention)
7) Solid (Ashford & Simpson)
8) Rocks Off (Rolling Stones)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: "Rock" in title or lyrics but NOT in the sense of rock n' roll music

1) Sgt. Rock (Is Going to Help Me) (XTC)
2) I Am a Rock (Simon & Garfunkel)
3) Rock of Ages (Rosemary Clooney)
4) Like A Rock (Bob Seger)
5) Loves me like a rock (Paul Simon)
6) Help, I'm A Rock! (Mothers Of Invention)
7) Solid (Ashford & Simpson)
8) Rocks Off (Rolling Stones)
9) Cradle And All (Ani Difranco)

_Rockabye baby
In the tree top
When the wind blows
Cradle will rock _


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: "Rock" in title or lyrics but NOT in the sense of rock n' roll music

1) Sgt. Rock (Is Going to Help Me) (XTC)
2) I Am a Rock (Simon & Garfunkel)
3) Rock of Ages (Rosemary Clooney)
4) Like A Rock (Bob Seger)
5) Loves me like a rock (Paul Simon)
6) Help, I'm A Rock! (Mothers Of Invention)
7) Solid (Ashford & Simpson)
8) Rocks Off (Rolling Stones)
9) Cradle And All (Ani Difranco)
10) Sit Down You're Rockin' the Boat (Frank Loesser, "Guys & Dolls")


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: empty or emptiness

1) Running On Empty (Jackson Browne)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: empty or emptiness

1) Running On Empty (Jackson Browne)
2) Situation Vacant (The Kinks)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: empty or emptiness

1) Running On Empty (Jackson Browne)
2) Situation Vacant (The Kinks)
3)Empty Spaces (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: empty or emptiness

1) Running On Empty (Jackson Browne)
2) Situation Vacant (The Kinks)
3)Empty Spaces (Pink Floyd)
4) Empty Garden (Elton John)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: empty or emptiness

1) Running On Empty (Jackson Browne)
2) Situation Vacant (The Kinks)
3) Empty Spaces (Pink Floyd)
4) Empty Garden (Elton John)
5) Empty Sky (Bruce Springsteen)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: empty or emptiness

1) Running On Empty (Jackson Browne)
2) Situation Vacant (The Kinks)
3) Empty Spaces (Pink Floyd)
4) Empty Garden (Elton John)
5) Empty Sky (Bruce Springsteen)
6) Empty Sky (Elton John)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: empty or emptiness

1) Running On Empty (Jackson Browne)
2) Situation Vacant (The Kinks)
3) Empty Spaces (Pink Floyd)
4) Empty Garden (Elton John)
5) Empty Sky (Bruce Springsteen)
6) Empty Sky (Elton John)
7) Empty chairs (Don McLean)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: empty or emptiness

1) Running On Empty (Jackson Browne)
2) Situation Vacant (The Kinks)
3) Empty Spaces (Pink Floyd)
4) Empty Garden (Elton John)
5) Empty Sky (Bruce Springsteen)
6) Empty Sky (Elton John)
7) Empty chairs (Don McLean)
8) Drink Yer Glasses Empty (Gordon Lightfoot)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: empty or emptiness

1) Running On Empty (Jackson Browne)
2) Situation Vacant (The Kinks)
3) Empty Spaces (Pink Floyd)
4) Empty Garden (Elton John)
5) Empty Sky (Bruce Springsteen)
6) Empty Sky (Elton John)
7) Empty chairs (Don McLean)
8) Drink Yer Glasses Empty (Gordon Lightfoot)
9) Pretty vacant (Sex Pistols)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: empty or emptiness

1) Running On Empty (Jackson Browne)
2) Situation Vacant (The Kinks)
3) Empty Spaces (Pink Floyd)
4) Empty Garden (Elton John)
5) Empty Sky (Bruce Springsteen)
6) Empty Sky (Elton John)
7) Empty chairs (Don McLean)
8) Drink Yer Glasses Empty (Gordon Lightfoot)
9) Pretty vacant (Sex Pistols)
10) Empty Hands (Lenny Kravitz)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: bridge(s). Preferably in the title.

1) View from a bridge (Kim Wilde)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: bridge(s). Preferably in the title.

1) View from a bridge (Kim Wilde)
2) The 59th Street Bridge Song (Feelin' Groovy)( Simon & Garfunkel)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: bridge(s). Preferably in the title.

1) View from a bridge (Kim Wilde)
2) The 59th Street Bridge Song (Feelin' Groovy)( Simon & Garfunkel) 
3) Floating Bridge (Eric Clapton)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: bridge(s). Preferably in the title.

1) View from a bridge (Kim Wilde)
2) The 59th Street Bridge Song (Feelin' Groovy)( Simon & Garfunkel)
3) Floating Bridge (Eric Clapton)
4) Bridges are burning (Wally Tax)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: bridge(s). Preferably in the title.

1) View from a bridge (Kim Wilde)
2) The 59th Street Bridge Song (Feelin' Groovy)( Simon & Garfunkel)
3) Floating Bridge (Eric Clapton)
4) Bridges are burning (Wally Tax)
5) Under the Bridges of Paris ( Dean Martin)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: bridge(s). Preferably in the title.

1) View from a bridge (Kim Wilde)
2) The 59th Street Bridge Song (Feelin' Groovy)( Simon & Garfunkel)
3) Floating Bridge (Eric Clapton)
4) Bridges are burning (Wally Tax)
5) Under the Bridges of Paris ( Dean Martin)
6) Burned Bridges (Living Colour)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: bridge(s). Preferably in the title.

1) View from a bridge (Kim Wilde)
2) The 59th Street Bridge Song (Feelin' Groovy)( Simon & Garfunkel)
3) Floating Bridge (Eric Clapton)
4) Bridges are burning (Wally Tax)
5) Under the Bridges of Paris ( Dean Martin)
6) Burned Bridges (Living Colour)
7) Under The Bridge (Red Hot Chili Peppers)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: bridge(s). Preferably in the title.

1) View from a bridge (Kim Wilde)
2) The 59th Street Bridge Song (Feelin' Groovy)( Simon & Garfunkel)
3) Floating Bridge (Eric Clapton)
4) Bridges are burning (Wally Tax)
5) Under the Bridges of Paris ( Dean Martin)
6) Burned Bridges (Living Colour)
7) Under The Bridge (Red Hot Chili Peppers)
8) Love Can Build A Bridge (The Judds )


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: bridge(s). Preferably in the title.

1) View from a bridge (Kim Wilde)
2) The 59th Street Bridge Song (Feelin' Groovy)( Simon & Garfunkel)
3) Floating Bridge (Eric Clapton)
4) Bridges are burning (Wally Tax)
5) Under the Bridges of Paris ( Dean Martin)
6) Burned Bridges (Living Colour)
7) Under The Bridge (Red Hot Chili Peppers)
8) Love Can Build A Bridge (The Judds )
9) Bridge Over Troubled Water (Simon & Garfunkel)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: bridge(s). Preferably in the title.

1) View from a bridge (Kim Wilde)
2) The 59th Street Bridge Song (Feelin' Groovy)( Simon & Garfunkel)
3) Floating Bridge (Eric Clapton)
4) Bridges are burning (Wally Tax)
5) Under the Bridges of Paris ( Dean Martin)
6) Burned Bridges (Living Colour)
7) Under The Bridge (Red Hot Chili Peppers)
8) Love Can Build A Bridge (The Judds )
9) Bridge Over Troubled Water (Simon & Garfunkel)
10) London Bridge (Bread)


This theme was my choice. Someone else can pick the next one.


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Title doesn't appear in the lyrics

1) Tomorrow Never Knows (The Beatles)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: Title doesn't appear in the lyrics

1) Tomorrow Never Knows (The Beatles)
2) The 59th Street Bridge Song (Simon & Garfunkel)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Title doesn't appear in the lyrics

1) Tomorrow Never Knows (The Beatles)
2) The 59th Street Bridge Song (Simon & Garfunkel)
3) Achilles Last Stand (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme: Title doesn't appear in the lyrics

1) Tomorrow Never Knows (The Beatles)
2) The 59th Street Bridge Song (Simon & Garfunkel)
3) Achilles Last Stand (Led Zeppelin)
4) S.A.T.O. (Ozzy)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Title doesn't appear in the lyrics

1) Tomorrow Never Knows (The Beatles)
2) The 59th Street Bridge Song (Simon & Garfunkel)
3) Achilles Last Stand (Led Zeppelin)
4) S.A.T.O. (Ozzy)
5) Bohemian rhapsody (Queen)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Title doesn't appear in the lyrics

1) Tomorrow Never Knows (The Beatles)
2) The 59th Street Bridge Song (Simon & Garfunkel)
3) Achilles Last Stand (Led Zeppelin)
4) S.A.T.O. (Ozzy)
5) Bohemian rhapsody (Queen)
6) You Enjoy Myself (Phish)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Title doesn't appear in the lyrics

1) Tomorrow Never Knows (The Beatles)
2) The 59th Street Bridge Song (Simon & Garfunkel)
3) Achilles Last Stand (Led Zeppelin)
4) S.A.T.O. (Ozzy)
5) Bohemian rhapsody (Queen)
6) You Enjoy Myself (Phish)
7) Firth of Fifth (Genesis)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Theme: Title doesn't appear in the lyrics

1) Tomorrow Never Knows (The Beatles)
2) The 59th Street Bridge Song (Simon & Garfunkel)
3) Achilles Last Stand (Led Zeppelin)
4) S.A.T.O. (Ozzy)
5) Bohemian rhapsody (Queen)
6) You Enjoy Myself (Phish)
7) Firth of Fifth (Genesis)
8) New York Mining Disaster 1941 (Bee Gees)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Title doesn't appear in the lyrics

1) Tomorrow Never Knows (The Beatles)
2) The 59th Street Bridge Song (Simon & Garfunkel)
3) Achilles Last Stand (Led Zeppelin)
4) S.A.T.O. (Ozzy)
5) Bohemian rhapsody (Queen)
6) You Enjoy Myself (Phish)
7) Firth of Fifth (Genesis)
8) New York Mining Disaster 1941 (Bee Gees)
9) A Day In The Life (Beatles)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: Title doesn't appear in the lyrics

1) Tomorrow Never Knows (The Beatles)
2) The 59th Street Bridge Song (Simon & Garfunkel)
3) Achilles Last Stand (Led Zeppelin)
4) S.A.T.O. (Ozzy)
5) Bohemian rhapsody (Queen)
6) You Enjoy Myself (Phish)
7) Firth of Fifth (Genesis)
8) New York Mining Disaster 1941 (Bee Gees)
9) A Day In The Life (Beatles)
10) Paranoid Android (Radiohead)

Next theme: Written to or refers to one's wife or any wife

1) My Wife (The Who)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Next theme: Written to or refers to one's wife or any wife

1) My Wife (The Who)
2) Ordinary Average Guy (Joe Walsh)

_We're just ordinary average guys
We all live ordinary average lives
With average kids
And average wives _


----------



## SanAntone

Next theme: Written to or refers to one's wife or any wife

1) My Wife (The Who)
2) Ordinary Average Guy (Joe Walsh)
3) Dreams of the Everyday Housewife (Glen Campbell)


----------



## Open Book

Next theme: Written to or refers to one's wife or any wife

1) My Wife (The Who)
2) Ordinary Average Guy (Joe Walsh)
3) Dreams of the Everyday Housewife (Glen Campbell)
4) Your Dictionary (XTC)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Next theme: Written to or refers to one's wife or any wife

1) My Wife (The Who)
2) Ordinary Average Guy (Joe Walsh)
3) Dreams of the Everyday Housewife (Glen Campbell)
4) Your Dictionary (XTC)
5) No Anchovies, Please (J Geils Band)

_Suddenly, crazy Al says
"S-say, Don, there sure is something familiar about that bowling ball"
To which the terrified Don replies
"Oh my God! That bowling ball, it's my wife!"_


----------



## Bulldog

Next theme: Written to or refers to one's wife or any wife

1) My Wife (The Who)
2) Ordinary Average Guy (Joe Walsh)
3) Dreams of the Everyday Housewife (Glen Campbell)
4) Your Dictionary (XTC)
5) No Anchovies, Please (J Geils Band)
6) Be My Wife (David Bowie)


----------



## SanAntone

Next theme: Written to or refers to one's wife or any wife

1) My Wife (The Who)
2) Ordinary Average Guy (Joe Walsh)
3) Dreams of the Everyday Housewife (Glen Campbell)
4) Your Dictionary (XTC)
5) No Anchovies, Please (J Geils Band)
6) Be My Wife (David Bowie) 
7) New York Mining Disaster 1941 (Have You Seen My Wife, Mr. Jones) (Bee Gees)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Next theme: Written to or refers to one's wife or any wife

1) My Wife (The Who)
2) Ordinary Average Guy (Joe Walsh)
3) Dreams of the Everyday Housewife (Glen Campbell)
4) Your Dictionary (XTC)
5) No Anchovies, Please (J Geils Band)
6) Be My Wife (David Bowie) 
7) New York Mining Disaster 1941 (Have You Seen My Wife, Mr. Jones) (Bee Gees)
8) Rocket Man (Elton John)

_I miss the earth so much I miss my wife_


----------



## pianozach

Next theme: Written to or refers to one's wife or any wife

1) My Wife (The Who)
2) Ordinary Average Guy (Joe Walsh)
3) Dreams of the Everyday Housewife (Glen Campbell)
4) Your Dictionary (XTC)
5) No Anchovies, Please (J Geils Band)
6) Be My Wife (David Bowie) 
7) New York Mining Disaster 1941 (Have You Seen My Wife, Mr. Jones) (Bee Gees)
8) Rocket Man (Elton John)
9) Good Morning Good Morning (The Beatles)

_Nothing to do to save his life, call his wife in
Nothing to say but what a day, how's your boy been?

People running round, it's five o'clock
Everywhere in town it's getting dark
Everyone you see is full of life
It's time for tea and Meet the Wife_


----------



## Open Book

Next theme: Written to or refers to one's wife or any wife

1) My Wife (The Who)
2) Ordinary Average Guy (Joe Walsh)
3) Dreams of the Everyday Housewife (Glen Campbell)
4) Your Dictionary (XTC)
5) No Anchovies, Please (J Geils Band)
6) Be My Wife (David Bowie)
7) New York Mining Disaster 1941 (Have You Seen My Wife, Mr. Jones) (Bee Gees)
8) Rocket Man (Elton John)
9) Good Morning Good Morning (The Beatles)
10) Once in a Lifetime (Talking Heads)

_And you may find yourself in a beautiful house
With a beautiful wife
And you may ask yourself, well
How did I get here?_


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Falling, preferably in title

1) Fall on Me (R.E.M.)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Falling, preferably in title

1) Fall on Me (R.E.M.)
2) Free Fallin' (Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: Falling, preferably in title

1) Fall on Me (R.E.M.)
2) Free Fallin' (Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers)
3) I Fall To Pieces (Patsy Cline)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Falling, preferably in title

1) Fall on Me (R.E.M.)
2) Free Fallin' (Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers)
3) I Fall To Pieces (Patsy Cline)
4) I fall in love too easily (Chet Baker )


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Falling, preferably in title

1) Fall on Me (R.E.M.)
2) Free Fallin' (Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers)
3) I Fall To Pieces (Patsy Cline)
4) I fall in love too easily (Chet Baker )
5) If I Fell (Beatles)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Falling, preferably in title

1) Fall on Me (R.E.M.)
2) Free Fallin' (Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers)
3) I Fall To Pieces (Patsy Cline)
4) I fall in love too easily (Chet Baker )
5) If I Fell (Beatles) 
6) Raindrops Keep Falling On My Head (B.J. Thomas)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Falling, preferably in title

1) Fall on Me (R.E.M.)
2) Free Fallin' (Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers)
3) I Fall To Pieces (Patsy Cline)
4) I fall in love too easily (Chet Baker )
5) If I Fell (Beatles) 
6) Raindrops Keep Falling On My Head (B.J. Thomas)
7) Catch a Falling Star (Perry Como)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Falling, preferably in title

1) Fall on Me (R.E.M.)
2) Free Fallin' (Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers)
3) I Fall To Pieces (Patsy Cline)
4) I fall in love too easily (Chet Baker )
5) If I Fell (Beatles)
6) Raindrops Keep Falling On My Head (B.J. Thomas)
7) Catch a Falling Star (Perry Como)
8) I could easily fall in love with you( Cliff Richard)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Falling, preferably in title

1) Fall on Me (R.E.M.)
2) Free Fallin' (Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers)
3) I Fall To Pieces (Patsy Cline)
4) I fall in love too easily (Chet Baker )
5) If I Fell (Beatles)
6) Raindrops Keep Falling On My Head (B.J. Thomas)
7) Catch a Falling Star (Perry Como)
8) I could easily fall in love with you( Cliff Richard)
9) Can't Help Falling in Love (Elvis Presley)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Falling, preferably in title

1) Fall on Me (R.E.M.)
2) Free Fallin' (Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers)
3) I Fall To Pieces (Patsy Cline)
4) I fall in love too easily (Chet Baker )
5) If I Fell (Beatles)
6) Raindrops Keep Falling On My Head (B.J. Thomas)
7) Catch a Falling Star (Perry Como)
8) I could easily fall in love with you( Cliff Richard)
9) Can't Help Falling in Love (Elvis Presley)
10) Falling in love again (Bryan Ferry)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: the singer looks back on his/her youth (highschool or preferably earlier).

1) Winter (Tori Amos)


----------



## Bulldog

Theme: the singer looks back on his/her youth (highschool or preferably earlier).

1) Winter (Tori Amos)
2) Glory Days (Bruce Springsteen)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: the singer looks back on his/her youth (highschool or preferably earlier).

1) Winter (Tori Amos)
2) Glory Days (Bruce Springsteen)
3) The Boys of Summer (Don Henley)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: the singer looks back on his/her youth (highschool or preferably earlier).

1) Winter (Tori Amos)
2) Glory Days (Bruce Springsteen)
3) The Boys of Summer (Don Henley)
4) Cloudbusting (Kate Bush)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: the singer looks back on his/her youth (highschool or preferably earlier).

1) Winter (Tori Amos)
2) Glory Days (Bruce Springsteen)
3) The Boys of Summer (Don Henley)
4) Cloudbusting (Kate Bush)
5) Photographs and Memories(Jim Croce)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: the singer looks back on his/her youth (highschool or preferably earlier).

1) Winter (Tori Amos)
2) Glory Days (Bruce Springsteen)
3) The Boys of Summer (Don Henley)
4) Cloudbusting (Kate Bush)
5) Photographs and Memories(Jim Croce) 
6) Cats in the Cradle (Harry Chapin)


----------



## Art Rock

Sorry, but I can't see how the latest two entries meet the theme.


----------



## SanAntone

You're right - I had thought the song was sung from the son's point of view but after checking, I saw it was from the father's. So it can be struck.


----------



## Art Rock

Let's continue with a new number 5.


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: the singer looks back on his/her youth (highschool or preferably earlier).

1) Winter (Tori Amos)
2) Glory Days (Bruce Springsteen)
3) The Boys of Summer (Don Henley)
4) Cloudbusting (Kate Bush)
5) Copperline (James Taylor)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: the singer looks back on his/her youth (highschool or preferably earlier).

1) Winter (Tori Amos)
2) Glory Days (Bruce Springsteen)
3) The Boys of Summer (Don Henley)
4) Cloudbusting (Kate Bush)
5) Copperline (James Taylor)
6) Loves me like a rock (Paul Simon)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme: the singer looks back on his/her youth (highschool or preferably earlier).

1) Winter (Tori Amos)
2) Glory Days (Bruce Springsteen)
3) The Boys of Summer (Don Henley)
4) Cloudbusting (Kate Bush)
5) Copperline (James Taylor)
6) Loves me like a rock (Paul Simon)
7) Martha (Tom Waits)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: the singer looks back on his/her youth (highschool or preferably earlier).

1) Winter (Tori Amos)
2) Glory Days (Bruce Springsteen)
3) The Boys of Summer (Don Henley)
4) Cloudbusting (Kate Bush)
5) Copperline (James Taylor)
6) Loves me like a rock (Paul Simon)
7) Martha (Tom Waits)
8) Yesterday Once More(The Carpenters)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: the singer looks back on his/her youth (highschool or preferably earlier).

1) Winter (Tori Amos)
2) Glory Days (Bruce Springsteen)
3) The Boys of Summer (Don Henley)
4) Cloudbusting (Kate Bush)
5) Copperline (James Taylor)
6) Loves me like a rock (Paul Simon)
7) Martha (Tom Waits)
8) Yesterday Once More(The Carpenters) 
9) Penny Lane (The Beatles)


----------



## Art Rock

Wrt Martha:

Again..... "the singer looks back on his/her youth (highschool or preferably earlier)." I don't see it in the lyrics, "we were all so young and foolish" comes closest, but can just as well refer to years later.


----------



## Art Rock

Corrected board:

Theme: the singer looks back on his/her youth (highschool or preferably earlier).

1) Winter (Tori Amos)
2) Glory Days (Bruce Springsteen)
3) The Boys of Summer (Don Henley)
4) Cloudbusting (Kate Bush)
5) Copperline (James Taylor)
6) Loves me like a rock (Paul Simon)
7) Yesterday Once More(The Carpenters)
8) Penny Lane (The Beatles)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Corrected board:

Theme: the singer looks back on his/her youth (highschool or preferably earlier).

1) Winter (Tori Amos)
2) Glory Days (Bruce Springsteen)
3) The Boys of Summer (Don Henley)
4) Cloudbusting (Kate Bush)
5) Copperline (James Taylor)
6) Loves me like a rock (Paul Simon)
7) Yesterday Once More(The Carpenters)
8) Penny Lane (The Beatles)
9) At Seventeen (Janis Ian)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: the singer looks back on his/her youth (highschool or preferably earlier).

1) Winter (Tori Amos)
2) Glory Days (Bruce Springsteen)
3) The Boys of Summer (Don Henley)
4) Cloudbusting (Kate Bush)
5) Copperline (James Taylor)
6) Loves me like a rock (Paul Simon)
7) Yesterday Once More(The Carpenters)
8) Penny Lane (The Beatles)
9) At Seventeen (Janis Ian) 
10) Born on the Bayou (Creedence Clearwater Revival)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: pro wrestling. People, moves, holds or things specifically associated with professional wrestling.

Note: not looking for the words "fight" or "fighting", and I'd prefer not to have too many entries that just have "wrestle" or "wrestling" in the title. Creativity is encouraged. Might be a good idea to spell out why you think it fits, if it isn't obvious.

1) Macho Man (Village People)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: pro wrestling. People, moves, holds or things specifically associated with professional wrestling.

Note: not looking for the words "fight" or "fighting", and I'd prefer not to have too many entries that just have "wrestle" or "wrestling" in the title. Creativity is encouraged. Might be a good idea to spell out why you think it fits, if it isn't obvious.

1) Macho Man (Village People) 
2) The Wrestler (Bruce Springsteen)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: pro wrestling. People, moves, holds or things specifically associated with professional wrestling.

Note: not looking for the words "fight" or "fighting", and I'd prefer not to have too many entries that just have "wrestle" or "wrestling" in the title. Creativity is encouraged. Might be a good idea to spell out why you think it fits, if it isn't obvious.

1) Macho Man (Village People) 
2) The Wrestler (Bruce Springsteen) - Written for Mickey Rourke movie where he plays a down and out wrestler. This is actually a song I didn't have to look up.


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: pro wrestling. People, moves, holds or things associated with professional wrestling.

Note: not looking for the words "fight" or "fighting", and I'd prefer not to have too many entries that just have "wrestle" or "wrestling" in the title. Creativity is encouraged. Might be a good idea to spell out why you think it fits, if it isn't obvious.

1) Macho Man (Village People) 
2) The Wrestler (Bruce Springsteen) 
3) Heroes And Villains (Beach Boys)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: pro wrestling. People, moves, holds or things associated with professional wrestling.

Note: not looking for the words "fight" or "fighting", and I'd prefer not to have too many entries that just have "wrestle" or "wrestling" in the title. Creativity is encouraged. Might be a good idea to spell out why you think it fits, if it isn't obvious.

1) Macho Man (Village People)
2) The Wrestler (Bruce Springsteen)
3) Heroes And Villains (Beach Boys)
4) The Crusher (The Cramps)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: pro wrestling. People, moves, holds or things associated with professional wrestling.

Note: not looking for the words "fight" or "fighting", and I'd prefer not to have too many entries that just have "wrestle" or "wrestling" in the title. Creativity is encouraged. Might be a good idea to spell out why you think it fits, if it isn't obvious.

1) Macho Man (Village People)
2) The Wrestler (Bruce Springsteen)
3) Heroes And Villains (Beach Boys)
4) The Crusher (The Cramps)
5) Piper (Phish)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: pro wrestling. People, moves, holds or things associated with professional wrestling.

Note: not looking for the words "fight" or "fighting", and I'd prefer not to have too many entries that just have "wrestle" or "wrestling" in the title. Creativity is encouraged. Might be a good idea to spell out why you think it fits, if it isn't obvious.

1) Macho Man (Village People)
2) The Wrestler (Bruce Springsteen)
3) Heroes And Villains (Beach Boys)
4) The Crusher (The Cramps)
5) Piper (Phish)
6) 1, 2, 3 (Len Barry)

Referee's count for a pin fall.


----------



## Open Book

New theme: pro wrestling. People, moves, holds or things associated with professional wrestling.

Note: not looking for the words "fight" or "fighting", and I'd prefer not to have too many entries that just have "wrestle" or "wrestling" in the title. Creativity is encouraged. Might be a good idea to spell out why you think it fits, if it isn't obvious.

1) Macho Man (Village People)
2) The Wrestler (Bruce Springsteen)
3) Heroes And Villains (Beach Boys)
4) The Crusher (The Cramps)
5) Piper (Phish)
6) 1, 2, 3 (Len Barry)
7) Got a Hold on Me (Christine McVie)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: pro wrestling. People, moves, holds or things associated with professional wrestling.

Note: not looking for the words "fight" or "fighting", and I'd prefer not to have too many entries that just have "wrestle" or "wrestling" in the title. Creativity is encouraged. Might be a good idea to spell out why you think it fits, if it isn't obvious.

1) Macho Man (Village People)
2) The Wrestler (Bruce Springsteen)
3) Heroes And Villains (Beach Boys)
4) The Crusher (The Cramps)
5) Piper (Phish)
6) 1, 2, 3 (Len Barry)
7) Got a Hold on Me (Christine McVie)
8) Ain't That A Kick In The Head (Dean Martin)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: pro wrestling. People, moves, holds or things associated with professional wrestling.

Note: not looking for the words "fight" or "fighting", and I'd prefer not to have too many entries that just have "wrestle" or "wrestling" in the title. Creativity is encouraged. Might be a good idea to spell out why you think it fits, if it isn't obvious.

1) Macho Man (Village People)
2) The Wrestler (Bruce Springsteen)
3) Heroes And Villains (Beach Boys)
4) The Crusher (The Cramps)
5) Piper (Phish)
6) 1, 2, 3 (Len Barry)
7) Got a Hold on Me (Christine McVie)
8) Ain't That A Kick In The Head (Dean Martin)
9) Mama Said Knock You Out (LL Cool J )


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: pro wrestling. People, moves, holds or things associated with professional wrestling.

Note: not looking for the words "fight" or "fighting", and I'd prefer not to have too many entries that just have "wrestle" or "wrestling" in the title. Creativity is encouraged. Might be a good idea to spell out why you think it fits, if it isn't obvious.

1) Macho Man (Village People)
2) The Wrestler (Bruce Springsteen)
3) Heroes And Villains (Beach Boys)
4) The Crusher (The Cramps)
5) Piper (Phish)
6) 1, 2, 3 (Len Barry)
7) Got a Hold on Me (Christine McVie)
8) Ain't That A Kick In The Head (Dean Martin)
9) Mama Said Knock You Out (LL Cool J ) 
10) You Really Got a Hold on Me (Smokey Robinson & The Miracles)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: end of the world songs (didn't check, has this been done before?)

Disqualified songs:

1) Doomsday (MF Doom)
2) Apocalypse ( Cigarettes after sex )
3) Sinnerman (Nina Simone)
4) Bad Moon Rising (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
5) After The Flood" ( Van der Graaf Generator)
6) It's The End Of The World As We Know It (REM)
7) Red Skies Over Paradise (Fischer Z)
8) Eve of Destruction ( Berry McGuire)
9) We Will All Go Together When We Go (Tom Lehrer)
10) Mother (Pink Floyd)

1) L.A. (Neil Young)


----------



## Open Book

Yes. Search for "apocalypse".


----------



## Starving Wolf

..........................


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: end of the world songs (didn't check, has this been done before?)

Disqualified songs:

1) Doomsday (MF Doom)
2) Apocalypse ( Cigarettes after sex )
3) Sinnerman (Nina Simone)
4) Bad Moon Rising (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
5) After The Flood" ( Van der Graaf Generator)
6) It's The End Of The World As We Know It (REM)
7) Red Skies Over Paradise (Fischer Z)
8) Eve of Destruction ( Berry McGuire)
9) We Will All Go Together When We Go (Tom Lehrer)
10) Mother (Pink Floyd)

1) L.A. (Neil Young)
2) Last Night on Earth ( U2)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: end of the world songs [2]

Disqualified songs:

1) Doomsday (MF Doom)
2) Apocalypse ( Cigarettes after sex )
3) Sinnerman (Nina Simone)
4) Bad Moon Rising (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
5) After The Flood" ( Van der Graaf Generator)
6) It's The End Of The World As We Know It (REM)
7) Red Skies Over Paradise (Fischer Z)
8) Eve of Destruction ( Berry McGuire)
9) We Will All Go Together When We Go (Tom Lehrer)
10) Mother (Pink Floyd)

1) L.A. (Neil Young)
2) Last Night on Earth ( U2)
3) In The Year 2525 (Zager and Evans)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: end of the world songs [2]

Disqualified songs:

1) Doomsday (MF Doom)
2) Apocalypse ( Cigarettes after sex )
3) Sinnerman (Nina Simone)
4) Bad Moon Rising (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
5) After The Flood" ( Van der Graaf Generator)
6) It's The End Of The World As We Know It (REM)
7) Red Skies Over Paradise (Fischer Z)
8) Eve of Destruction ( Berry McGuire)
9) We Will All Go Together When We Go (Tom Lehrer)
10) Mother (Pink Floyd)

1) L.A. (Neil Young)
2) Last Night on Earth ( U2)
3) In The Year 2525 (Zager and Evans) corrected )


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: end of the world songs [2]

Disqualified songs:

1) Doomsday (MF Doom)
2) Apocalypse ( Cigarettes after sex )
3) Sinnerman (Nina Simone)
4) Bad Moon Rising (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
5) After The Flood" ( Van der Graaf Generator)
6) It's The End Of The World As We Know It (REM)
7) Red Skies Over Paradise (Fischer Z)
8) Eve of Destruction ( Berry McGuire)
9) We Will All Go Together When We Go (Tom Lehrer)
10) Mother (Pink Floyd)

1) L.A. (Neil Young)
2) Last Night on Earth ( U2)
3) In The Year 2525 (Zager and Evans)
4) Here comes the flood (Peter Gabriel)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: end of the world songs [2]

Disqualified songs:

1) Doomsday (MF Doom)
2) Apocalypse ( Cigarettes after sex )
3) Sinnerman (Nina Simone)
4) Bad Moon Rising (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
5) After The Flood" ( Van der Graaf Generator)
6) It's The End Of The World As We Know It (REM)
7) Red Skies Over Paradise (Fischer Z)
8) Eve of Destruction ( Berry McGuire)
9) We Will All Go Together When We Go (Tom Lehrer)
10) Mother (Pink Floyd)

1) L.A. (Neil Young)
2) Last Night on Earth ( U2)
3) In The Year 2525 (Zager and Evans)
4) Here comes the flood (Peter Gabriel) 
5) Before the Deluge (Jackson Browne)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: end of the world songs [2]

Disqualified songs:

1) Doomsday (MF Doom)
2) Apocalypse ( Cigarettes after sex )
3) Sinnerman (Nina Simone)
4) Bad Moon Rising (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
5) After The Flood" ( Van der Graaf Generator)
6) It's The End Of The World As We Know It (REM)
7) Red Skies Over Paradise (Fischer Z)
8) Eve of Destruction ( Berry McGuire)
9) We Will All Go Together When We Go (Tom Lehrer)
10) Mother (Pink Floyd)

1) L.A. (Neil Young)
2) Last Night on Earth ( U2)
3) In The Year 2525 (Zager and Evans)
4) Here comes the flood (Peter Gabriel)
5) Before the Deluge (Jackson Browne)
6) Last Chance to Evacuate Planet Earth Before It Is Recycled (Porcupine Tree)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: end of the world songs [2]

Disqualified songs:

1) Doomsday (MF Doom)
2) Apocalypse ( Cigarettes after sex )
3) Sinnerman (Nina Simone)
4) Bad Moon Rising (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
5) After The Flood" ( Van der Graaf Generator)
6) It's The End Of The World As We Know It (REM)
7) Red Skies Over Paradise (Fischer Z)
8) Eve of Destruction ( Berry McGuire)
9) We Will All Go Together When We Go (Tom Lehrer)
10) Mother (Pink Floyd)

1) L.A. (Neil Young)
2) Last Night on Earth ( U2)
3) In The Year 2525 (Zager and Evans)
4) Here comes the flood (Peter Gabriel)
5) Before the Deluge (Jackson Browne)
6) Christmas at Ground Zero( "Weird Al" Yankovic)


----------



## Art Rock

Corrected board:

New theme: end of the world songs [2]

Disqualified songs:

1) Doomsday (MF Doom)
2) Apocalypse ( Cigarettes after sex )
3) Sinnerman (Nina Simone)
4) Bad Moon Rising (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
5) After The Flood" ( Van der Graaf Generator)
6) It's The End Of The World As We Know It (REM)
7) Red Skies Over Paradise (Fischer Z)
8) Eve of Destruction ( Berry McGuire)
9) We Will All Go Together When We Go (Tom Lehrer)
10) Mother (Pink Floyd)

1) L.A. (Neil Young)
2) Last Night on Earth ( U2)
3) In The Year 2525 (Zager and Evans)
4) Here comes the flood (Peter Gabriel)
5) Before the Deluge (Jackson Browne)
6) Last Chance to Evacuate Planet Earth Before It Is Recycled (Porcupine Tree)
7) Christmas at Ground Zero ("Weird Al" Yankovic)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: end of the world songs [2]

Disqualified songs:

1) Doomsday (MF Doom)
2) Apocalypse ( Cigarettes after sex )
3) Sinnerman (Nina Simone)
4) Bad Moon Rising (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
5) After The Flood" ( Van der Graaf Generator)
6) It's The End Of The World As We Know It (REM)
7) Red Skies Over Paradise (Fischer Z)
8) Eve of Destruction ( Berry McGuire)
9) We Will All Go Together When We Go (Tom Lehrer)
10) Mother (Pink Floyd)

1) L.A. (Neil Young)
2) Last Night on Earth ( U2)
3) In The Year 2525 (Zager and Evans)
4) Here comes the flood (Peter Gabriel)
5) Before the Deluge (Jackson Browne)
6) Last Chance to Evacuate Planet Earth Before It Is Recycled (Porcupine Tree)
7) Christmas at Ground Zero ("Weird Al" Yankovic) 
8) Apocalypse Lullaby" (The Wailin' Jennys)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: end of the world songs [2]

Disqualified songs:

1) Doomsday (MF Doom)
2) Apocalypse ( Cigarettes after sex )
3) Sinnerman (Nina Simone)
4) Bad Moon Rising (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
5) After The Flood" ( Van der Graaf Generator)
6) It's The End Of The World As We Know It (REM)
7) Red Skies Over Paradise (Fischer Z)
8) Eve of Destruction ( Berry McGuire)
9) We Will All Go Together When We Go (Tom Lehrer)
10) Mother (Pink Floyd)

1) L.A. (Neil Young)
2) Last Night on Earth ( U2)
3) In The Year 2525 (Zager and Evans)
4) Here comes the flood (Peter Gabriel)
5) Before the Deluge (Jackson Browne)
6) Last Chance to Evacuate Planet Earth Before It Is Recycled (Porcupine Tree)
7) Christmas at Ground Zero ("Weird Al" Yankovic)
8) Apocalypse Lullaby" (The Wailin' Jennys)
9) The end of the world (Skeeter Davis)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: end of the world songs [2]

Disqualified songs:

1) Doomsday (MF Doom)
2) Apocalypse ( Cigarettes after sex )
3) Sinnerman (Nina Simone)
4) Bad Moon Rising (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
5) After The Flood" ( Van der Graaf Generator)
6) It's The End Of The World As We Know It (REM)
7) Red Skies Over Paradise (Fischer Z)
8) Eve of Destruction ( Berry McGuire)
9) We Will All Go Together When We Go (Tom Lehrer)
10) Mother (Pink Floyd)

1) L.A. (Neil Young)
2) Last Night on Earth ( U2)
3) In The Year 2525 (Zager and Evans)
4) Here comes the flood (Peter Gabriel)
5) Before the Deluge (Jackson Browne)
6) Last Chance to Evacuate Planet Earth Before It Is Recycled (Porcupine Tree)
7) Christmas at Ground Zero ("Weird Al" Yankovic)
8) Apocalypse Lullaby" (The Wailin' Jennys)
9) The end of the world (Skeeter Davis) 
10) Gimme Shelter (The Stones)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: alliterating titles 2. All words in the title (minimum 2 of course), including any words in parentheses, must start with the same letter. 

Disqualified songs from version 1:
1) Beach Baby (First Class)
2) Saint Sahara ( Rick Springfield)
3) Dirty Diana (Michael Jackson)
4) Jennifer Juniper (Donovan)
5) Talk Talk (Talk Talk)
6) Mamma Mia (Abba)
7) Zai Zai Zai (Ben Cramer)
8) Gimmie Gimmie Gimmie (Black Flag)
9) No, No, No (Deep Purple or Def Leppard)
10) Wishing Well (Terence Trent d'Arby)


1) Goodbye Girl (David Gates)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: alliterating titles 2. All words in the title (minimum 2 of course), including any words in parentheses, must start with the same letter.
See for disqualified in post 7752

1) Goodbye Girl (David Gates)
2) Rebel Rebel ( David Bowie)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: alliterating titles 2. All words in the title (minimum 2 of course), including any words in parentheses, must start with the same letter.

Disqualified songs from version 1:
1) Beach Baby (First Class)
2) Saint Sahara ( Rick Springfield)
3) Dirty Diana (Michael Jackson)
4) Jennifer Juniper (Donovan)
5) Talk Talk (Talk Talk)
6) Mamma Mia (Abba)
7) Zai Zai Zai (Ben Cramer)
8) Gimmie Gimmie Gimmie (Black Flag)
9) No, No, No (Deep Purple or Def Leppard)
10) Wishing Well (Terence Trent d'Arby)


1) Goodbye Girl (David Gates) 
2) Rebel Rebel ( David Bowie) 
3) Sexy Sadie (The Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: alliterating titles 2. All words in the title (minimum 2 of course), including any words in parentheses, must start with the same letter.
See for disqualified in post 7752

1) Goodbye Girl (David Gates)
2) Rebel Rebel ( David Bowie)
3) Sexy Sadie (The Beatles) corrected list


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: alliterating titles 2. All words in the title (minimum 2 of course), including any words in parentheses, must start with the same letter.
See for disqualified in post 7752

1) Goodbye Girl (David Gates)
2) Rebel Rebel ( David Bowie)
3) Sexy Sadie (The Beatles) 
4) Hello Hooray (Alice Cooper)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: alliterating titles 2. All words in the title (minimum 2 of course), including any words in parentheses, must start with the same letter.
See for disqualified in post 7752

1) Goodbye Girl (David Gates)
2) Rebel Rebel ( David Bowie)
3) Sexy Sadie (The Beatles)
4) Hello Hooray (Alice Cooper) 
5) Bell Bottom Blues (Derek & the Dominos)


----------



## Rogerx

Default
New theme: alliterating titles 2. All words in the title (minimum 2 of course), including any words in parentheses, must start with the same letter.
See for disqualified in post 7752

1) Goodbye Girl (David Gates)
2) Rebel Rebel ( David Bowie)
3) Sexy Sadie (The Beatles)
4) Hello Hooray (Alice Cooper)
5) Bell Bottom Blues (Derek & the Dominos)
6) Red River Rock (Johnny & the Hurricanes)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: alliterating titles 2. All words in the title (minimum 2 of course), including any words in parentheses, must start with the same letter.
See for disqualified in post 7752

1) Goodbye Girl (David Gates)
2) Rebel Rebel ( David Bowie)
3) Sexy Sadie (The Beatles)
4) Hello Hooray (Alice Cooper)
5) Bell Bottom Blues (Derek & the Dominos)
6) Red River Rock (Johnny & the Hurricanes)
7) Remember Russia (Fischer Z)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: alliterating titles 2. All words in the title (minimum 2 of course), including any words in parentheses, must start with the same letter.
See for disqualified in post 7752

1) Goodbye Girl (David Gates)
2) Rebel Rebel ( David Bowie)
3) Sexy Sadie (The Beatles)
4) Hello Hooray (Alice Cooper)
5) Bell Bottom Blues (Derek & the Dominos)
6) Red River Rock (Johnny & the Hurricanes)
7) Remember Russia (Fischer Z) 
8) Slim Slow Slider (Van Morrison)


----------



## Starving Wolf

.......................


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: alliterating titles 2. All words in the title (minimum 2 of course), including any words in parentheses, must start with the same letter.
See for disqualified in post 7752

1) Goodbye Girl (David Gates)
2) Rebel Rebel ( David Bowie)
3) Sexy Sadie (The Beatles)
4) Hello Hooray (Alice Cooper)
5) Bell Bottom Blues (Derek & the Dominos)
6) Red River Rock (Johnny & the Hurricanes)
7) Remember Russia (Fischer Z) 
8) Slim Slow Slider (Van Morrison)
9) Free Fallin' (Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: alliterating titles 2. All words in the title (minimum 2 of course), including any words in parentheses, must start with the same letter.
See for disqualified in post 7752

1) Goodbye Girl (David Gates)
2) Rebel Rebel ( David Bowie)
3) Sexy Sadie (The Beatles)
4) Hello Hooray (Alice Cooper)
5) Bell Bottom Blues (Derek & the Dominos)
6) Red River Rock (Johnny & the Hurricanes)
7) Remember Russia (Fischer Z) 
8) Slim Slow Slider (Van Morrison)
9) Free Fallin' (Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers)
10) Rocky Raccoon (The Beatles)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Whispers and whispering

1) Mr. Whisper (Dory Previn)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Whispers and whispering

1) Mr. Whisper (Dory Previn)
2) Angie (Rolling Stones)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Whispers and whispering

1) Mr. Whisper (Dory Previn)
2) Angie (Rolling Stones)
3)Whisper You Love Me Boy ( The Supremes)


----------



## Room2201974

Theme: Whispers and whispering

1) Mr. Whisper (Dory Previn)
2) Angie (Rolling Stones)
3) Whisper You Love Me Boy ( The Supremes)
4) Whispers and Moans (Crowded House)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: Whispers and whispering

1) Mr. Whisper (Dory Previn)
2) Angie (Rolling Stones)
3) Whisper You Love Me Boy ( The Supremes)
4) Whispers and Moans (Crowded House) 
5) Whisper Not (Ella Fitzgerald)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Whispers and whispering

1) Mr. Whisper (Dory Previn)
2) Angie (Rolling Stones)
3) Whisper You Love Me Boy ( The Supremes)
4) Whispers and Moans (Crowded House)
5) Whisper Not (Ella Fitzgerald)
6) Careless whisper (George Michael)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Whispers and whispering

1) Mr. Whisper (Dory Previn)
2) Angie (Rolling Stones)
3) Whisper You Love Me Boy ( The Supremes)
4) Whispers and Moans (Crowded House)
5) Whisper Not (Ella Fitzgerald)
6) Careless whisper (George Michael)
7) Someone Saved My Life Tonight (Elton John)

_Sweet freedom whispered in my ear_


----------



## Open Book

Theme: Whispers and whispering

1) Mr. Whisper (Dory Previn)
2) Angie (Rolling Stones)
3) Whisper You Love Me Boy ( The Supremes)
4) Whispers and Moans (Crowded House)
5) Whisper Not (Ella Fitzgerald)
6) Careless whisper (George Michael)
7) Someone Saved My Life Tonight (Elton John)
8) Birds Fly (Whisper to a Scream) (The Icicle Works)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Whispers and whispering

1) Mr. Whisper (Dory Previn)
2) Angie (Rolling Stones)
3) Whisper You Love Me Boy ( The Supremes)
4) Whispers and Moans (Crowded House)
5) Whisper Not (Ella Fitzgerald)
6) Careless whisper (George Michael)
7) Someone Saved My Life Tonight (Elton John)
8) Birds Fly (Whisper to a Scream) (The Icicle Works)
9) Whispers in the Dark (Mumford & Sons)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Whispers and whispering

1) Mr. Whisper (Dory Previn)
2) Angie (Rolling Stones)
3) Whisper You Love Me Boy ( The Supremes)
4) Whispers and Moans (Crowded House)
5) Whisper Not (Ella Fitzgerald)
6) Careless whisper (George Michael)
7) Someone Saved My Life Tonight (Elton John)
8) Birds Fly (Whisper to a Scream) (The Icicle Works)
9) Whispers in the Dark (Mumford & Sons)
10) Let's Give Them Something To Talk About (Bonnie Raitt)

_I hear them whisper, you won't believe it_


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: the word "freedom" in title or lyrics.

_Disqualified songs
Simple song of freedom ( Tim Harding)
Freedom'90 (George Michael)_

1) Freedom Rider (Traffic)


----------



## Open Book

..................................................................


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: the word "freedom" in title or lyrics.

Disqualified songs
Simple song of freedom ( Tim Harding)
Freedom'90 (George Michael)

1) Freedom Rider (Traffic)
2) Philadelphia Freedom( Elton John)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: the word "freedom" in title or lyrics.

_Disqualified songs
Simple song of freedom ( Tim Harding)
Freedom'90 (George Michael)_

1) Freedom Rider (Traffic)
2) Philadelphia Freedom( Elton John)
3) Freedom Of Choice (Devo)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: the word "freedom" in title or lyrics.

Disqualified songs
Simple song of freedom ( Tim Harding)
Freedom'90 (George Michael)

1) Freedom Rider (Traffic)
2) Philadelphia Freedom( Elton John)
3) Freedom Of Choice (Devo)
4) I Feel Free (Cream)


----------



## Starving Wolf

"Freedom" doesn't appear in the title or lyrics of the Cream song. 
Disqualified.

Corrected listing:

New theme: the word "freedom" in title or lyrics.

_Disqualified songs
Simple song of freedom ( Tim Harding)
Freedom'90 (George Michael)_

1) Freedom Rider (Traffic)
2) Philadelphia Freedom( Elton John)
3) Freedom Of Choice (Devo)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: the word "freedom" in title or lyrics.

Disqualified songs
Simple song of freedom ( Tim Harding)
Freedom'90 (George Michael)

1) Freedom Rider (Traffic)
2) Philadelphia Freedom( Elton John)
3) Freedom Of Choice (Devo)
4)Chimes of Freedom (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: the word "freedom" in title or lyrics.

Disqualified songs
Simple song of freedom ( Tim Harding)
Freedom'90 (George Michael)

1) Freedom Rider (Traffic)
2) Philadelphia Freedom( Elton John)
3) Freedom Of Choice (Devo)
4) Chimes of Freedom (Bob Dylan)
5) Freedom come, freedom go (Fortunes)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: the word "freedom" in title or lyrics.

Disqualified songs
Simple song of freedom ( Tim Harding)
Freedom'90 (George Michael)

1) Freedom Rider (Traffic)
2) Philadelphia Freedom( Elton John)
3) Freedom Of Choice (Devo)
4) Chimes of Freedom (Bob Dylan)
5) Freedom come, freedom go (Fortunes) 
6) Me & Bobby McGee (Janis Joplin)

_Freedom's just another word for nothing left to lose_


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: the word "freedom" in title or lyrics.

Disqualified songs
Simple song of freedom ( Tim Harding)
Freedom'90 (George Michael)

1) Freedom Rider (Traffic)
2) Philadelphia Freedom( Elton John)
3) Freedom Of Choice (Devo)
4) Chimes of Freedom (Bob Dylan)
5) Freedom come, freedom go (Fortunes) 
6) Me & Bobby McGee (Janis Joplin)
7) Voices of Freedom (Jackson Browne)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: the word "freedom" in title or lyrics.

Disqualified songs
Simple song of freedom ( Tim Harding)
Freedom'90 (George Michael)

1) Freedom Rider (Traffic)
2) Philadelphia Freedom( Elton John)
3) Freedom Of Choice (Devo)
4) Chimes of Freedom (Bob Dylan)
5) Freedom come, freedom go (Fortunes)
6) Voices of Freedom (Jackson Browne)
7)Freedom (motherless Child) (Richie Havens) ... This is a corrected list as Janis Joplin has no Freedom in title


----------



## Art Rock

Please do not correct lists for the wrong reason. The theme clearly states that freedom in lyrics is allowed.


Corrected list:

New theme: the word "freedom" in title or lyrics.

Disqualified songs
Simple song of freedom ( Tim Harding)
Freedom'90 (George Michael)

1) Freedom Rider (Traffic)
2) Philadelphia Freedom( Elton John)
3) Freedom Of Choice (Devo)
4) Chimes of Freedom (Bob Dylan)
5) Freedom come, freedom go (Fortunes)
6) Me & Bobby McGee (Janis Joplin)
7) Voices of Freedom (Jackson Browne)
8) Freedom (motherless Child) (Richie Havens)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: the word "freedom" in title or lyrics.

Disqualified songs
Simple song of freedom ( Tim Harding)
Freedom'90 (George Michael)

1) Freedom Rider (Traffic)
2) Philadelphia Freedom( Elton John)
3) Freedom Of Choice (Devo)
4) Chimes of Freedom (Bob Dylan)
5) Freedom come, freedom go (Fortunes)
6) Me & Bobby McGee (Janis Joplin)
7) Voices of Freedom (Jackson Browne)
8) Freedom (motherless Child) (Richie Havens)
9) Wallflower (Peter Gabriel)

_They put you in a box so you can't get heard
Let your spirit stay unbroken, may you not be deterred
Hold on, you have gambled with your own life
You faced the night alone
While the builders of the cages
Sleep with bullets, bars and stone
They do not see the road to freedom
That you build with flesh and bone_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: the word "freedom" in title or lyrics.

Disqualified songs
Simple song of freedom ( Tim Harding)
Freedom'90 (George Michael)

1) Freedom Rider (Traffic)
2) Philadelphia Freedom( Elton John)
3) Freedom Of Choice (Devo)
4) Chimes of Freedom (Bob Dylan)
5) Freedom come, freedom go (Fortunes)
6) Me & Bobby McGee (Janis Joplin)
7) Voices of Freedom (Jackson Browne)
8) Freedom (motherless Child) (Richie Havens)
9) Wallflower (Peter Gabriel)
10) Redemption Song (Bob Marley)

Won't you help to sing
These songs of freedom?
'Cause all I ever have
Redemption songs
Redemption songs


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: MADNESS

1.) Madness (Muse)


----------



## Art Rock

We've done a similar theme, let's not use these:

1) Crazy Little Thing Called Love (Queen)
2) Crazy (Gnarls Barkley)
3) Crazy (Mud)
4) Crazy (Patsy Cline)
5) Crazy (Aerosmith)
6) Let's Go Crazy (Prince)
7) The Day That Curly Billy Shot Down Crazy Sam McGee (The Hollies)
8) Crazy Love (Poco)
9) She Drives Me Crazy (Fine Young Cannibals)
10) Crazy Babies (Ozzy Osbourne)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: MADNESS
Disqualified songs in post 7789.

1) Madness (Muse)
2) Paranoid (Black Sabbath)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: MADNESS
Disqualified songs in post 7789.

1) Madness (Muse)
2) Paranoid (Black Sabbath)
3) Pennyroyal Tea ( Nirvana )


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: MADNESS
Disqualified songs in post 7789.

1) Madness (Muse)
2) Paranoid (Black Sabbath)
3) Pennyroyal Tea ( Nirvana )
4) Mercy Street (Peter Gabriel)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: MADNESS
Disqualified songs in post 7789.

1) Madness (Muse)
2) Paranoid (Black Sabbath)
3) Pennyroyal Tea ( Nirvana )
4) Mercy Street (Peter Gabriel)
5) They're coming to take me away (Napoleon XIV)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: MADNESS
Disqualified songs in post 7789.

1) Madness (Muse)
2) Paranoid (Black Sabbath)
3) Pennyroyal Tea ( Nirvana )
4) Mercy Street (Peter Gabriel)
5) They're coming to take me away (Napoleon XIV)
6) Jeremy (Pearl Jam )


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: MADNESS
Disqualified songs in post 7789.

1) Madness (Muse)
2) Paranoid (Black Sabbath)
3) Pennyroyal Tea ( Nirvana )
4) Mercy Street (Peter Gabriel)
5) They're coming to take me away (Napoleon XIV)
6) Jeremy (Pearl Jam ) 
7) The Rubber Room (Porter Wagoner)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: MADNESS
Disqualified songs in post 7789.

1) Madness (Muse)
2) Paranoid (Black Sabbath)
3) Pennyroyal Tea ( Nirvana )
4) Mercy Street (Peter Gabriel)
5) They're coming to take me away (Napoleon XIV)
6) Jeremy (Pearl Jam )
7) The Rubber Room (Porter Wagoner)
8) All the Madmen (David Bowie)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: MADNESS
Disqualified songs in post 7789.

1) Madness (Muse)
2) Paranoid (Black Sabbath)
3) Pennyroyal Tea ( Nirvana )
4) Mercy Street (Peter Gabriel)
5) They're coming to take me away (Napoleon XIV)
6) Jeremy (Pearl Jam )
7) The Rubber Room (Porter Wagoner)
8) All the Madmen (David Bowie) 
9) Losing My Mind (Barbara Cook/Stephen Sondheim)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: MADNESS
Disqualified songs in post 7789.

1) Madness (Muse)
2) Paranoid (Black Sabbath)
3) Pennyroyal Tea ( Nirvana )
4) Mercy Street (Peter Gabriel)
5) They're coming to take me away (Napoleon XIV)
6) Jeremy (Pearl Jam )
7) The Rubber Room (Porter Wagoner)
8) All the Madmen (David Bowie) 
9) Losing My Mind (Barbara Cook/Stephen Sondheim)
10 ) Madman Across The Water (Elton John)


----------



## Art Rock

Sorry, wrong thread.................


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs about racing

1) Fugue For Tinhorns (from the musical Guys And Dolls)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs about racing

1) Fugue For Tinhorns (from the musical Guys And Dolls)
2) Bicycle race (Queen)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: songs about racing

1) Fugue For Tinhorns (from the musical Guys And Dolls)
2) Bicycle race (Queen)
3) Faster (George Harrison)

_Faster than a bullet from a gun
He is faster than everyone
Quicker than the blinking of an eye
Like a flash you could miss him going by
No one knows quite how he does it but it's true they say
He's the master of going faster
_


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs about racing

1) Fugue For Tinhorns (from the musical Guys And Dolls)
2) Bicycle race (Queen)
3) Faster (George Harrison)
4) Hot Rod Lincoln (Commander Cody and His Lost Planet Airmen)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs about racing

1) Fugue For Tinhorns (from the musical Guys And Dolls)
2) Bicycle race (Queen)
3) Faster (George Harrison)
4) Hot Rod Lincoln (Commander Cody and His Lost Planet Airmen)
5)Racing In The Street (Bruce Springsteen )


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs about racing

1) Fugue For Tinhorns (from the musical Guys And Dolls)
2) Bicycle race (Queen)
3) Faster (George Harrison)
4) Hot Rod Lincoln (Commander Cody and His Lost Planet Airmen)
5) Racing In The Street (Bruce Springsteen) 
6) Camptown Races (Stephen Foster)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: songs about racing

1) Fugue For Tinhorns (from the musical Guys And Dolls)
2) Bicycle race (Queen)
3) Faster (George Harrison)
4) Hot Rod Lincoln (Commander Cody and His Lost Planet Airmen)
5) Racing In The Street (Bruce Springsteen) 
6) Camptown Races (Stephen Foster)
7) Faster Than the Speed of Night (Bonnie Tyler)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs about racing

1) Fugue For Tinhorns (from the musical Guys And Dolls)
2) Bicycle race (Queen)
3) Faster (George Harrison)
4) Hot Rod Lincoln (Commander Cody and His Lost Planet Airmen)
5) Racing In The Street (Bruce Springsteen)
6) Camptown Races (Stephen Foster)
7) Faster Than the Speed of Night (Bonnie Tyler)
8) Life Is a Highway (Tom Cochran)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs about racing

1) Fugue For Tinhorns (from the musical Guys And Dolls)
2) Bicycle race (Queen)
3) Faster (George Harrison)
4) Hot Rod Lincoln (Commander Cody and His Lost Planet Airmen)
5) Racing In The Street (Bruce Springsteen)
6) Camptown Races (Stephen Foster)
7) Faster Than the Speed of Night (Bonnie Tyler)
8) Life Is a Highway (Tom Cochran)
9) Daytona demon (Suzi Quatro)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: songs about racing

1) Fugue For Tinhorns (from the musical Guys And Dolls)
2) Bicycle race (Queen)
3) Faster (George Harrison)
4) Hot Rod Lincoln (Commander Cody and His Lost Planet Airmen)
5) Racing In The Street (Bruce Springsteen)
6) Camptown Races (Stephen Foster)
7) Faster Than the Speed of Night (Bonnie Tyler)
8) Life Is a Highway (Tom Cochran)
9) Daytona demon (Suzi Quatro)
10) Built for Speed (Stray Cats)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Months [3]. Title must contain the name of a month.

Disqualified songs from the first two versions:

1) I can see the sun in late December (Lucifer)
2) April Come She Will (Simon & Garfunkel)
3) I'll See You In September (The Happenings)
4) November (Tom Waits)
5) January (Pilot)
6) First of May (The Bee Gees)
7) February Song (Josh Groban)
8) 4th of July (Ani DiFranco)
9) Waters of March (Art Garfunkel)
10) Evening in June (Van Morrison )

1) Flowers in December (Mazzy Star)
2) April Fools (Rufus Wainwright)
3) Wake Me Up When September Ends (Green Day)
4) November Rain (Guns 'N Roses)
5) May (Kayak)
6) The Last Day Of June 1934 (Al Stewart)
7) February (Dar Williams)
8) October (U2)
9) First of May (James Taylor)
10) September Morn (Neil Diamond)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Months [3]. Title must contain the name of a month. Repeated months allowed, but limit 'may' to 1 max.
Disqualified songs in post 7810.

1) November spawned a monster (Morrissey)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Months [3]. Title must contain the name of a month. Repeated months allowed, but limit 'may' to 1 max.
Disqualified songs in post 7810.

1) November spawned a monster (Morrissey)
2) Do Away With April (Sarah Vaughan)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Months [3]. Title must contain the name of a month. Repeated months allowed, but limit 'may' to 1 max.
Disqualified songs in post 7810.

1) November spawned a monster (Morrissey)
2) Do Away With April (Sarah Vaughan)
3) July morning (Uriah Heep)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Months [3]. Title must contain the name of a month. Repeated months allowed, but limit 'may' to 1 max.
Disqualified songs in post 7810.

1) November spawned a monster (Morrissey)
2) Do Away With April (Sarah Vaughan)
3) July morning (Uriah Heep)
4) February Snow( Bobby Bare )


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Months [3]. Title must contain the name of a month. Repeated months allowed, but limit 'may' to 1 max.
Disqualified songs in post 7810.

1) November spawned a monster (Morrissey)
2) Do Away With April (Sarah Vaughan)
3) July morning (Uriah Heep)
4) February Snow (Bobby Bare) 
5) If We Make It Through December (Merle Haggard)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Months [3]. Title must contain the name of a month. Repeated months allowed, but limit 'may' to 1 max.
Disqualified songs in post 7810.

1) November spawned a monster (Morrissey)
2) Do Away With April (Sarah Vaughan)
3) July morning (Uriah Heep)
4) February Snow (Bobby Bare)
5) If We Make It Through December (Merle Haggard)
6) Sometimes It Snows In April ( Prince)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Months [3]. Title must contain the name of a month. Repeated months allowed, but limit 'may' to 1 max.
Disqualified songs in post 7810.

1) November spawned a monster (Morrissey)
2) Do Away With April (Sarah Vaughan)
3) July morning (Uriah Heep)
4) February Snow (Bobby Bare)
5) If We Make It Through December (Merle Haggard)
6) Sometimes It Snows In April ( Prince)
7) September (Earth Wind and Fire)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Months [3]. Title must contain the name of a month. Repeated months allowed, but limit 'may' to 1 max.
Disqualified songs in post 7810.

1) November spawned a monster (Morrissey)
2) Do Away With April (Sarah Vaughan)
3) July morning (Uriah Heep)
4) February Snow (Bobby Bare)
5) If We Make It Through December (Merle Haggard)
6) Sometimes It Snows In April (Prince)
7) September (Earth Wind and Fire)
8) December Dream (Klaatu)


----------



## SanAntone

I put the disqualified songs here since post 7810 is on the previous page.

Disqualified songs from the first two versions:

1) I can see the sun in late December (Lucifer)
2) April Come She Will (Simon & Garfunkel)
3) I'll See You In September (The Happenings)
4) November (Tom Waits)
5) January (Pilot)
6) First of May (The Bee Gees)
7) February Song (Josh Groban)
8) 4th of July (Ani DiFranco)
9) Waters of March (Art Garfunkel)
10) Evening in June (Van Morrison )

1) Flowers in December (Mazzy Star)
2) April Fools (Rufus Wainwright)
3) Wake Me Up When September Ends (Green Day)
4) November Rain (Guns 'N Roses)
5) May (Kayak)
6) The Last Day Of June 1934 (Al Stewart)
7) February (Dar Williams)
8) October (U2)
9) First of May (James Taylor)
10) September Morn (Neil Diamond)

New theme: Months [3]. Title must contain the name of a month. Repeated months allowed, but limit 'may' to 1 max.

1) November spawned a monster (Morrissey)
2) Do Away With April (Sarah Vaughan)
3) July morning (Uriah Heep)
4) February Snow (Bobby Bare)
5) If We Make It Through December (Merle Haggard)
6) Sometimes It Snows In April (Prince)
7) September (Earth Wind and Fire)
8) December Dream (Klaatu) 
9) April in Paris (Louis Armstrong)


----------



## Starving Wolf

I put the disqualified songs here since post 7810 is on the previous page.

Disqualified songs from the first two versions:

1) I can see the sun in late December (Lucifer)
2) April Come She Will (Simon & Garfunkel)
3) I'll See You In September (The Happenings)
4) November (Tom Waits)
5) January (Pilot)
6) First of May (The Bee Gees)
7) February Song (Josh Groban)
8) 4th of July (Ani DiFranco)
9) Waters of March (Art Garfunkel)
10) Evening in June (Van Morrison )

1) Flowers in December (Mazzy Star)
2) April Fools (Rufus Wainwright)
3) Wake Me Up When September Ends (Green Day)
4) November Rain (Guns 'N Roses)
5) May (Kayak)
6) The Last Day Of June 1934 (Al Stewart)
7) February (Dar Williams)
8) October (U2)
9) First of May (James Taylor)
10) September Morn (Neil Diamond)

New theme: Months [3]. Title must contain the name of a month. Repeated months allowed, but limit 'may' to 1 max.

1) November spawned a monster (Morrissey)
2) Do Away With April (Sarah Vaughan)
3) July morning (Uriah Heep)
4) February Snow (Bobby Bare)
5) If We Make It Through December (Merle Haggard)
6) Sometimes It Snows In April (Prince)
7) September (Earth Wind and Fire)
8) December Dream (Klaatu) 
9) April in Paris (Louis Armstrong)
10 ) December, 1963 (Frankie Valli and the Four Seasons)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Someone else can start the next theme.


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: Songs about stalking/stalker

1) Every Breath You Take (The Police)


----------



## Bulldog

Theme: Songs about stalking/stalker

1) Every Breath You Take (The Police)
2) I got a line on you (Spirit)


----------



## Room2201974

Theme: Songs about stalking/stalker

1) Every Breath You Take (The Police)
2) I got a line on you (Spirit)
3) Baby Let Me Follow You Down (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Songs about stalking/stalker

1) Every Breath You Take (The Police)
2) I got a line on you (Spirit)
3) Baby Let Me Follow You Down (Bob Dylan)
4) Don’t You Want Me( The Human League)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Songs about stalking/stalker

1) Every Breath You Take (The Police)
2) I got a line on you (Spirit)
3) Baby Let Me Follow You Down (Bob Dylan)
4) Don’t You Want Me( The Human League)
5) Creep (Radiohead)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Songs about stalking/stalker

1) Every Breath You Take (The Police)
2) I got a line on you (Spirit)
3) Baby Let Me Follow You Down (Bob Dylan)
4) Don’t You Want Me( The Human League)
5) Creep (Radiohead)
6) The More You Ignore Me the Closer I Get(Morrissey)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Songs about stalking/stalker

1) Every Breath You Take (The Police)
2) I got a line on you (Spirit)
3) Baby Let Me Follow You Down (Bob Dylan)
4) Don’t You Want Me( The Human League)
5) Creep (Radiohead)
6) The More You Ignore Me the Closer I Get(Morrissey)
7) I want you (Elvis Costello)


----------



## Bulldog

Theme: Songs about stalking/stalker

1) Every Breath You Take (The Police)
2) I got a line on you (Spirit)
3) Baby Let Me Follow You Down (Bob Dylan)
4) Don’t You Want Me( The Human League)
5) Creep (Radiohead)
6) The More You Ignore Me the Closer I Get(Morrissey)
7) I want you (Elvis Costello)
8) Crash Into Me (Dave Matthews Band)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Songs about stalking/stalker

1) Every Breath You Take (The Police)
2) I got a line on you (Spirit)
3) Baby Let Me Follow You Down (Bob Dylan)
4) Don’t You Want Me( The Human League)
5) Creep (Radiohead)
6) The More You Ignore Me the Closer I Get(Morrissey)
7) I want you (Elvis Costello)
8) Crash Into Me (Dave Matthews Band)
9) I Will Follow Him (Little Peggy March)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme: Songs about stalking/stalker

1) Every Breath You Take (The Police)
2) I got a line on you (Spirit)
3) Baby Let Me Follow You Down (Bob Dylan)
4) Don’t You Want Me( The Human League)
5) Creep (Radiohead)
6) The More You Ignore Me the Closer I Get(Morrissey)
7) I want you (Elvis Costello)
8) Crash Into Me (Dave Matthews Band)
9) I Will Follow Him (Little Peggy March)
10) Look In Any Window (Quiet Riot)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Songs about anger!

1) Angry Again (Megadeth)


----------



## Art Rock

Songs about anger!

1) Angry Again (Megadeth)
2) Don't look back in anger (Oasis)


----------



## Rogerx

Songs about anger!

1) Angry Again (Megadeth)
2) Don't look back in anger (Oasis)
3) Love and Anger ( Kate Bush)


----------



## SanAntone

Songs about anger!

1) Angry Again (Megadeth)
2) Don't look back in anger (Oasis)
3) Love and Anger ( Kate Bush) 
4) Angry All the Time (Tim McGraw)


----------



## Rogerx

Songs about anger!

1) Angry Again (Megadeth)
2) Don't look back in anger (Oasis)
3) Love and Anger ( Kate Bush)
4) Angry All the Time (Tim McGraw)
5) Angry Chair (Alice in Chains)


----------



## Art Rock

Songs about anger!

1) Angry Again (Megadeth)
2) Don't look back in anger (Oasis)
3) Love and Anger ( Kate Bush)
4) Angry All the Time (Tim McGraw)
5) Angry Chair (Alice in Chains)
6) Rage hard (Frankie Goes to Hollywood)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Songs about anger!

1) Angry Again (Megadeth)
2) Don't look back in anger (Oasis)
3) Love and Anger ( Kate Bush)
4) Angry All the Time (Tim McGraw)
5) Angry Chair (Alice in Chains)
6) Rage hard (Frankie Goes to Hollywood)
7) Angry Anymore (Ani Difranco)


----------



## Rogerx

Songs about anger!

1) Angry Again (Megadeth)
2) Don't look back in anger (Oasis)
3) Love and Anger ( Kate Bush)
4) Angry All the Time (Tim McGraw)
5) Angry Chair (Alice in Chains)
6) Rage hard (Frankie Goes to Hollywood)
7) Angry Anymore (Ani Difranco)
8) Angry Young Man ( Billy Joel)


----------



## SanAntone

Songs about anger!

1) Angry Again (Megadeth)
2) Don't look back in anger (Oasis)
3) Love and Anger ( Kate Bush)
4) Angry All the Time (Tim McGraw)
5) Angry Chair (Alice in Chains)
6) Rage hard (Frankie Goes to Hollywood)
7) Angry Anymore (Ani Difranco)
8) Angry Young Man ( Billy Joel) 
9) Positively 4th Street (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Bulldog

Songs about anger!

1) Angry Again (Megadeth)
2) Don't look back in anger (Oasis)
3) Love and Anger ( Kate Bush)
4) Angry All the Time (Tim McGraw)
5) Angry Chair (Alice in Chains)
6) Rage hard (Frankie Goes to Hollywood)
7) Angry Anymore (Ani Difranco)
8) Angry Young Man ( Billy Joel) 
9) Positively 4th Street (Bob Dylan)
10) I hate everything (George Strait)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: mister, must be in title

1) No more mister nice guy (Alice Cooper)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: mister, must be in title

1) No more mister nice guy (Alice Cooper)
2) Please Mister Postman (The Beatles)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: mister, must be in title

1) No more mister nice guy (Alice Cooper)
2) Please Mister Postman (The Beatles) 
3) Mean Mr. Mustard (The Beatles)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: mister, must be in title

1) No more mister nice guy (Alice Cooper)
2) Please Mister Postman (The Beatles)
3) Mean Mr. Mustard (The Beatles)
4) Mr. Moonlight (The Beatles)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: mister, must be in title

1) No more mister nice guy (Alice Cooper)
2) Please Mister Postman (The Beatles)
3) Mean Mr. Mustard (The Beatles)
4) Mr. Moonlight (The Beatles)
5) Mr. Blue Sky (ELO)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: mister, must be in title

1) No more mister nice guy (Alice Cooper)
2) Please Mister Postman (The Beatles)
3) Mean Mr. Mustard (The Beatles)
4) Mr. Moonlight (The Beatles)
5) Mr. Blue Sky (ELO)
5) Mister Blue (Clear Light)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: mister, must be in title

1) No more mister nice guy (Alice Cooper)
2) Please Mister Postman (The Beatles)
3) Mean Mr. Mustard (The Beatles)
4) Mr. Moonlight (The Beatles)
5) Mr. Blue Sky (ELO)
6) Mister Blue (Clear Light)
7) Mister Pleasant (The Kinks)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: mister, must be in title

1) No more mister nice guy (Alice Cooper)
2) Please Mister Postman (The Beatles)
3) Mean Mr. Mustard (The Beatles)
4) Mr. Moonlight (The Beatles)
5) Mr. Blue Sky (ELO)
6) Mister Blue (Clear Light)
7) Mister Pleasant (The Kinks)
8) Mr. Blue (The Fleetwoods)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: mister, must be in title

1) No more mister nice guy (Alice Cooper)
2) Please Mister Postman (The Beatles)
3) Mean Mr. Mustard (The Beatles)
4) Mr. Moonlight (The Beatles)
5) Mr. Blue Sky (ELO)
6) Mister Blue (Clear Light)
7) Mister Pleasant (The Kinks)
8) Mr. Blue (The Fleetwoods)
9) Mr. Tambourine Man (Bob Dylan)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: mister, must be in title

1) No more mister nice guy (Alice Cooper)
2) Please Mister Postman (The Beatles)
3) Mean Mr. Mustard (The Beatles)
4) Mr. Moonlight (The Beatles)
5) Mr. Blue Sky (ELO)
6) Mister Blue (Clear Light)
7) Mister Pleasant (The Kinks)
8) Mr. Blue (The Fleetwoods)
9) Mr. Tambourine Man (Bob Dylan) 
10) Dear Mister Fantasy (Traffic)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: nothing, must be in title

1) Money for Nothing (Dire Straits)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: nothing, must be in title

1) Money for Nothing (Dire Straits)
2) Ain't Nothing Like The Real Thing (Aretha Franklin)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: nothing, must be in title

1) Money for Nothing (Dire Straits)
2) Ain't Nothing Like The Real Thing (Aretha Franklin)
3) Nothing In This World (The Kinks)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: nothing, must be in title

1) Money for Nothing (Dire Straits)
2) Ain't Nothing Like The Real Thing (Aretha Franklin)
3) Nothing In This World (The Kinks)
4) Nothing's Gonna Change My Love For You (Glenn Medeiros)


----------



## Starving Wolf

]New theme: nothing, must be in title

1) Money for Nothing (Dire Straits)
2) Ain't Nothing Like The Real Thing (Aretha Franklin)
3) Nothing In This World (The Kinks)
4) Nothing's Gonna Change My Love For You (Glenn Medeiros)
5) Nothing Compares 2 U (Sinead O'Connor)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: nothing, must be in title

1) Money for Nothing (Dire Straits)
2) Ain't Nothing Like The Real Thing (Aretha Franklin)
3) Nothing In This World (The Kinks)
4) Nothing's Gonna Change My Love For You (Glenn Medeiros)
5) Nothing Compares 2 U (Sinead O'Connor) 
6) When You Say Nothing At All (Keith Whitley)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: nothing, must be in title

1) Money for Nothing (Dire Straits)
2) Ain't Nothing Like The Real Thing (Aretha Franklin)
3) Nothing In This World (The Kinks)
4) Nothing's Gonna Change My Love For You (Glenn Medeiros)
5) Nothing Compares 2 U (Sinead O'Connor)
6) When You Say Nothing At All (Keith Whitley)
7) Don't Say Nothing (Patti Smith )


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: nothing, must be in title

1) Money for Nothing (Dire Straits)
2) Ain't Nothing Like The Real Thing (Aretha Franklin)
3) Nothing In This World (The Kinks)
4) Nothing's Gonna Change My Love For You (Glenn Medeiros)
5) Nothing Compares 2 U (Sinead O'Connor)
6) When You Say Nothing At All (Keith Whitley)
7) Don't Say Nothing (Patti Smith )
8) Oh! Sweet Nuthin' (Velvet Underground)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: nothing, must be in title

1) Money for Nothing (Dire Straits)
2) Ain't Nothing Like The Real Thing (Aretha Franklin)
3) Nothing In This World (The Kinks)
4) Nothing's Gonna Change My Love For You (Glenn Medeiros)
5) Nothing Compares 2 U (Sinead O'Connor)
6) When You Say Nothing At All (Keith Whitley)
7) Don't Say Nothing (Patti Smith )
8) Oh! Sweet Nuthin' (Velvet Underground)
9) Nothing else matters (Metallica)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: nothing, must be in title

1) Money for Nothing (Dire Straits)
2) Ain't Nothing Like The Real Thing (Aretha Franklin)
3) Nothing In This World (The Kinks)
4) Nothing's Gonna Change My Love For You (Glenn Medeiros)
5) Nothing Compares 2 U (Sinead O'Connor)
6) When You Say Nothing At All (Keith Whitley)
7) Don't Say Nothing (Patti Smith )
8) Oh! Sweet Nuthin' (Velvet Underground)
9) Nothing else matters (Metallica)
10)Five Per Cent For Nothing ( Yes)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: everything must be in title 


1)All Kinds Of Everything (Dana)


----------



## Art Rock

Duplicate song at #10 taken care of.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: everything must be in title


1) All Kinds Of Everything (Dana)
2) Everything I own (Bread)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: everything must be in title


1) All Kinds Of Everything (Dana)
2) Everything I own (Bread)
3) Everything is Tickety-Boo (Danny Kaye)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: everything must be in title


1) All Kinds Of Everything (Dana)
2) Everything I own (Bread)
3) Everything is Tickety-Boo (Danny Kaye)
4) Everything Is Jumpin' (Artie Shaw)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: everything must be in title


1) All Kinds Of Everything (Dana)
2) Everything I own (Bread)
3) Everything is Tickety-Boo (Danny Kaye)
4) Everything Is Jumpin' (Artie Shaw)
5) You are everything (Stylistics)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: everything must be in title


1) All Kinds Of Everything (Dana)
2) Everything I own (Bread)
3) Everything is Tickety-Boo (Danny Kaye)
4) Everything Is Jumpin' (Artie Shaw)
5) You are everything (Stylistics)
6) I Thought I'd Seen Everything (Bryan Adams)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: everything must be in title


1) All Kinds Of Everything (Dana)
2) Everything I own (Bread)
3) Everything is Tickety-Boo (Danny Kaye)
4) Everything Is Jumpin' (Artie Shaw)
5) You are everything (Stylistics)
6) I Thought I'd Seen Everything (Bryan Adams)
7) Everything's Alright (Andrew Lloyd Webber)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: everything must be in title


1) All Kinds Of Everything (Dana)
2) Everything I own (Bread)
3) Everything is Tickety-Boo (Danny Kaye)
4) Everything Is Jumpin' (Artie Shaw)
5) You are everything (Stylistics)
6) I Thought I'd Seen Everything (Bryan Adams)
7) Everything's Alright (Andrew Lloyd Webber)
8) Everyone's agreed that everything will turn out fine (Stealers Wheel)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: everything must be in title


1) All Kinds Of Everything (Dana)
2) Everything I own (Bread)
3) Everything is Tickety-Boo (Danny Kaye)
4) Everything Is Jumpin' (Artie Shaw)
5) You are everything (Stylistics)
6) I Thought I'd Seen Everything (Bryan Adams)
7) Everything's Alright (Andrew Lloyd Webber)
8) Everyone's agreed that everything will turn out fine (Stealers Wheel) 
9) Everything Is Everything (Lauryn Hill)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: everything must be in title


1) All Kinds Of Everything (Dana)
2) Everything I own (Bread)
3) Everything is Tickety-Boo (Danny Kaye)
4) Everything Is Jumpin' (Artie Shaw)
5) You are everything (Stylistics)
6) I Thought I'd Seen Everything (Bryan Adams)
7) Everything's Alright (Andrew Lloyd Webber)
8) Everyone's agreed that everything will turn out fine (Stealers Wheel) 
9) Everything Is Everything (Lauryn Hill)
10) Everything Must Go (Steely Dan)


----------



## pianozach

THEME: "little" in title

1. Little Miss Strange (The Jimi Hendrix Experience)


----------



## Bulldog

THEME: "little" in title

1. Little Miss Strange (The Jimi Hendrix Experience)
2) Little by little (Dusty Springfield)


----------



## Room2201974

THEME: "little" in title

1. Little Miss Strange (The Jimi Hendrix Experience)
2) Little by little (Dusty Springfield)
3) Just A Little (Beau Brummels)


----------



## SanAntone

THEME: "little" in title

1. Little Miss Strange (The Jimi Hendrix Experience)
2) Little by little (Dusty Springfield)
3) Just A Little (Beau Brummels) 
4) Little Bitty Pretty One (Frankie Lymon)


----------



## Bulldog

THEME: "little" in title

1. Little Miss Strange (The Jimi Hendrix Experience)
2) Little by little (Dusty Springfield)
3) Just A Little (Beau Brummels) 
4) Little Bitty Pretty One (Frankie Lymon)
5) Just a Little Bit (Steve Miller)


----------



## Starving Wolf

THEME: "little" in title

1. Little Miss Strange (The Jimi Hendrix Experience)
2) Little by little (Dusty Springfield)
3) Just A Little (Beau Brummels) 
4) Little Bitty Pretty One (Frankie Lymon)
5) Just a Little Bit (Steve Miller)
6) Give A Little Bit (Supertramp)


----------



## SanAntone

THEME: "little" in title

1. Little Miss Strange (The Jimi Hendrix Experience)
2) Little by little (Dusty Springfield)
3) Just A Little (Beau Brummels)
4) Little Bitty Pretty One (Frankie Lymon)
5) Just a Little Bit (Steve Miller)
6) Give A Little Bit (Supertramp) 
7) With a Little Help from My Friends (The Beatles)


----------



## Starving Wolf

THEME: "little" in title

1. Little Miss Strange (The Jimi Hendrix Experience)
2) Little by little (Dusty Springfield)
3) Just A Little (Beau Brummels)
4) Little Bitty Pretty One (Frankie Lymon)
5) Just a Little Bit (Steve Miller)
6) Give A Little Bit (Supertramp) 
7) With a Little Help from My Friends (The Beatles)
8) A Little Bit Of Soap (Jarmels)


----------



## Room2201974

THEME: "little" in title

1. Little Miss Strange (The Jimi Hendrix Experience)
2) Little by little (Dusty Springfield)
3) Just A Little (Beau Brummels)
4) Little Bitty Pretty One (Frankie Lymon)
5) Just a Little Bit (Steve Miller)
6) Give A Little Bit (Supertramp)
7) With a Little Help from My Friends (The Beatles)
8) A Little Bit Of Soap (Jarmels)
9) Little Deuce Coupe (Beach Boys)


----------



## Starving Wolf

THEME: "little" in title

1. Little Miss Strange (The Jimi Hendrix Experience)
2) Little by little (Dusty Springfield)
3) Just A Little (Beau Brummels)
4) Little Bitty Pretty One (Frankie Lymon)
5) Just a Little Bit (Steve Miller)
6) Give A Little Bit (Supertramp)
7) With a Little Help from My Friends (The Beatles)
8) A Little Bit Of Soap (Jarmels)
9) Little Deuce Coupe (Beach Boys)
10) Come A Little Bit Closer (Jay and The Americans)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: "big" in title

1) Hey, Big Brother (Rare Earth)


----------



## Room2201974

Theme: "big" in title

1) Hey, Big Brother (Rare Earth)
2) Big Time (Peter Gabriel)


----------



## Bulldog

Theme: "big" in title

1) Hey, Big Brother (Rare Earth)
2) Big Time (Peter Gabriel)
3) Big Girls Don't Cry (Frankie Vallie and the Four Seasons)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Theme: "big" in title

1) Hey, Big Brother (Rare Earth)
2) Big Time (Peter Gabriel)
3) Big Girls Don't Cry (Frankie Vallie and the Four Seasons)
4) Big City Talk (Marc Hunter)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: "big" in title

1) Hey, Big Brother (Rare Earth)
2) Big Time (Peter Gabriel)
3) Big Girls Don't Cry (Frankie Vallie and the Four Seasons)
4) Big City Talk (Marc Hunter)
5) In A Big Country (Big Country)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: "big" in title

1) Hey, Big Brother (Rare Earth)
2) Big Time (Peter Gabriel)
3) Big Girls Don't Cry (Frankie Vallie and the Four Seasons)
4) Big City Talk (Marc Hunter)
5) In A Big Country (Big Country) 
6) Big Bad John (Jimmy Dean)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: "big" in title

1) Hey, Big Brother (Rare Earth)
2) Big Time (Peter Gabriel)
3) Big Girls Don't Cry (Frankie Vallie and the Four Seasons)
4) Big City Talk (Marc Hunter)
5) In A Big Country (Big Country)
6) Big Bad John (Jimmy Dean)
7)Big Balls (AC/DC)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: "big" in title

1) Hey, Big Brother (Rare Earth)
2) Big Time (Peter Gabriel)
3) Big Girls Don't Cry (Frankie Vallie and the Four Seasons)
4) Big City Talk (Marc Hunter)
5) In A Big Country (Big Country)
6) Big Bad John (Jimmy Dean)
7)Big Balls (AC/DC)
8) Big Shot (Billy Joel)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: "big" in title

1) Hey, Big Brother (Rare Earth)
2) Big Time (Peter Gabriel)
3) Big Girls Don't Cry (Frankie Vallie and the Four Seasons)
4) Big City Talk (Marc Hunter)
5) In A Big Country (Big Country)
6) Big Bad John (Jimmy Dean)
7)Big Balls (AC/DC)
8) Big Shot (Billy Joel)
9) Big Spender (Shirley Bassey )


----------



## pianozach

Theme: "big" in title

1) Hey, Big Brother (Rare Earth)
2) Big Time (Peter Gabriel)
3) Big Girls Don't Cry (Frankie Vallie and the Four Seasons)
4) Big City Talk (Marc Hunter)
5) In A Big Country (Big Country)
6) Big Bad John (Jimmy Dean)
7) Big Balls (AC/DC)
8) Big Shot (Billy Joel)
9) Big Spender (Shirley Bassey )
10) Baby, What a Big Surprise (Chicago)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: "middle" in title

1) Piggy in the Middle (The Rutles)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: "middle" in title

1) Piggy in the Middle (The Rutles)
2) Stuck in the Middle with You (Stealers Wheel.)


----------



## Bulldog

Theme: "middle" in title

1) Piggy in the Middle (The Rutles)
2) Stuck in the Middle with You (Stealers Wheel.)
3) In the Middle of Nowhere (Dusty Springfield)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme: "middle" in title

1) Piggy in the Middle (The Rutles)
2) Stuck in the Middle with You (Stealers Wheel.)
3) In the Middle of Nowhere (Dusty Springfield)
4) Middle Man (Living Colour)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: "middle" in title

1) Piggy in the Middle (The Rutles)
2) Stuck in the Middle with You (Stealers Wheel.)
3) In the Middle of Nowhere (Dusty Springfield)
4) Middle Man (Living Colour)
5) Walk Straight Down the Middle ( Kate Bush)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: "middle" in title

1) Piggy in the Middle (The Rutles)
2) Stuck in the Middle with You (Stealers Wheel.)
3) In the Middle of Nowhere (Dusty Springfield)
4) Middle Man (Living Colour)
5) Walk Straight Down the Middle ( Kate Bush)
6) Middle of the road (Pretenders)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: "middle" in title

1) Piggy in the Middle (The Rutles)
2) Stuck in the Middle with You (Stealers Wheel.)
3) In the Middle of Nowhere (Dusty Springfield)
4) Middle Man (Living Colour)
5) Walk Straight Down the Middle ( Kate Bush)
6) Middle of the road (Pretenders) 
7) Blues is My Middle Name (Ray Charles)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme: "middle" in title

1) Piggy in the Middle (The Rutles)
2) Stuck in the Middle with You (Stealers Wheel.)
3) In the Middle of Nowhere (Dusty Springfield)
4) Middle Man (Living Colour)
5) Walk Straight Down the Middle ( Kate Bush)
6) Middle of the road (Pretenders) 
7) Blues is My Middle Name (Ray Charles)
8) Caught in the Middle (Dio)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: "middle" in title

1) Piggy in the Middle (The Rutles)
2) Stuck in the Middle with You (Stealers Wheel.)
3) In the Middle of Nowhere (Dusty Springfield)
4) Middle Man (Living Colour)
5) Walk Straight Down the Middle ( Kate Bush)
6) Middle of the road (Pretenders)
7) Blues is My Middle Name (Ray Charles)
8) Caught in the Middle (Dio)
9) Middletown Dreams ( Rush)


----------



## Starving Wolf

We did "the middle" back in early May. Here's the list of disqualified songs:

Theme: The middle

Sleeping in the Middle of the Bed Again (Chicago)
Stuck In The Middle With You (Stealers Wheel)
Action Is My Middle Name (Morrissey)
Middle of the Road (The Pretenders)
In the Middle of an Island (Tony Bennett)
Eine Kleine Middle Klasse Musik (The Rutles)
Walk Straight Down the Middle (Kate Bush)


----------



## Rogerx

Starving Wolf said:


> We did "the middle" back in early May. Here's the list of disqualified songs:
> 
> Theme: The middle
> 
> Sleeping in the Middle of the Bed Again (Chicago)
> Stuck In The Middle With You (Stealers Wheel)
> Action Is My Middle Name (Morrissey)
> Middle of the Road (The Pretenders)
> In the Middle of an Island (Tony Bennett)
> Eine Kleine Middle Klasse Musik (The Rutles)
> Walk Straight Down the Middle (Kate Bush)


I think we should continue for once


----------



## Bulldog

Rogerx said:


> I think we should continue for once


Yes, it's way too late to go back to square one.


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: "middle" in title

1) Piggy in the Middle (The Rutles)
2) Stuck in the Middle with You (Stealers Wheel.)
3) In the Middle of Nowhere (Dusty Springfield)
4) Middle Man (Living Colour)
5) Walk Straight Down the Middle ( Kate Bush)
6) Middle of the road (Pretenders)
7) Blues is My Middle Name (Ray Charles)
8) Caught in the Middle (Dio)
9) Middletown Dreams ( Rush) 
10) Middle Management (Bishop Allen)

I nominate *Starving Wolf* to come up with the next theme.


----------



## SanAntone

Well it's been several hours and Starving Wolf hasn't offered up a theme, so ...

*Theme: songs about dancing.*

Disqualified songs:

1) Dance Away (Roxy Music)
2) Let's Dance (Bowie)
3) You Should Be Dancing (BeeGees)
4) Shut Up and Dance (Walk the Moon)
5) Dancing in the Moonlight (King Harvest)
6) Dancing in the Dark (Bruce Springsteen)
7) Take this waltz (Leonard Cohen)
8) Land of a Thousand Dances (Wilson Pickett)
9) Do the strand (Roxy Music)
10) Dance the Night Away (Cream)

1) Dance, Dance, Dance (The Beach Boys)


----------



## Room2201974

Well it's been several hours and Starving Wolf hasn't offered up a theme, so ...

Theme: songs about dancing.

Disqualified songs:

1) Dance Away (Roxy Music)
2) Let's Dance (Bowie)
3) You Should Be Dancing (BeeGees)
4) Shut Up and Dance (Walk the Moon)
5) Dancing in the Moonlight (King Harvest)
6) Dancing in the Dark (Bruce Springsteen)
7) Take this waltz (Leonard Cohen)
8) Land of a Thousand Dances (Wilson Pickett)
9) Do the strand (Roxy Music)
10) Dance the Night Away (Cream)

1) Dance, Dance, Dance (The Beach Boys)
2) The Last Waltz (The Band)


----------



## pianozach

Well it's been several hours and Starving Wolf hasn't offered up a theme, so ...

Theme: songs about dancing.

Disqualified songs:

_1) Dance Away (Roxy Music)
2) Let's Dance (Bowie)
3) You Should Be Dancing (BeeGees)
4) Shut Up and Dance (Walk the Moon)
5) Dancing in the Moonlight (King Harvest)
6) Dancing in the Dark (Bruce Springsteen)
7) Take this waltz (Leonard Cohen)
8) Land of a Thousand Dances (Wilson Pickett)
9) Do the strand (Roxy Music)
10) Dance the Night Away (Cream)_

1) Dance, Dance, Dance (The Beach Boys)
2) The Last Waltz (The Band)
3) The Neutron Dance (The Pointer Sisters)


----------



## Room2201974

Theme: songs about dancing.

Disqualified songs:

1) Dance Away (Roxy Music)
2) Let's Dance (Bowie)
3) You Should Be Dancing (BeeGees)
4) Shut Up and Dance (Walk the Moon)
5) Dancing in the Moonlight (King Harvest)
6) Dancing in the Dark (Bruce Springsteen)
7) Take this waltz (Leonard Cohen)
8) Land of a Thousand Dances (Wilson Pickett)
9) Do the strand (Roxy Music)
10) Dance the Night Away (Cream)

1) Dance, Dance, Dance (The Beach Boys)
2) The Last Waltz (The Band)
3) The Neutron Dance (The Pointer Sisters)
4) I'm Happy Just To Dance With You (The Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: songs about dancing.

Disqualified songs:

1) Dance Away (Roxy Music)
2) Let's Dance (Bowie)
3) You Should Be Dancing (BeeGees)
4) Shut Up and Dance (Walk the Moon)
5) Dancing in the Moonlight (King Harvest)

6) Dancing in the Dark (Bruce Springsteen)
7) Take this waltz (Leonard Cohen)
8) Land of a Thousand Dances (Wilson Pickett)
9) Do the strand (Roxy Music)
10) Dance the Night Away (Cream)

1) Dance, Dance, Dance (The Beach Boys)
2) The Last Waltz (The Band)
3) The Neutron Dance (The Pointer Sisters)
4) I'm Happy Just To Dance With You (The Beatles)
5) Dancing Right In Front Of Me (David Gilmore)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Sorry, I was working an 11 hour day, and haven't had a chance to look at the game since my last post. 

I work in process/quality, and spend most of my work day chasing after educated people who won't read/follow the rules, or who try to get away with only doing the "fun" parts of their jobs.

It's nice to be able to come here, put all of that behind me, and relax. Art Rock has done a great job of setting up a fun game that only has a few, easy-to-follow rules. I also appreciate that he made them so easy to find by posting them in his blog.


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: songs about dancing.

Disqualified songs:

1) Dance Away (Roxy Music)
2) Let's Dance (Bowie)
3) You Should Be Dancing (BeeGees)
4) Shut Up and Dance (Walk the Moon)
5) Dancing in the Moonlight (King Harvest)

6) Dancing in the Dark (Bruce Springsteen)
7) Take this waltz (Leonard Cohen)
8) Land of a Thousand Dances (Wilson Pickett)
9) Do the strand (Roxy Music)
10) Dance the Night Away (Cream)

1) Dance, Dance, Dance (The Beach Boys)
2) The Last Waltz (The Band)
3) The Neutron Dance (The Pointer Sisters)
4) I'm Happy Just To Dance With You (The Beatles)
5) Dancing Right In Front Of Me (David Gilmore)
6) Mary Jane's Last Dance (Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: songs about dancing Disqualified songs see post 7906


1) Dance, Dance, Dance (The Beach Boys)
2) The Last Waltz (The Band)
3) The Neutron Dance (The Pointer Sisters)
4) I'm Happy Just To Dance With You (The Beatles)
5) Dancing Right In Front Of Me (David Gilmore)
6) Mary Jane's Last Dance (Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers)
7) Let Me Take You Dancing (Bryan Adams)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: songs about dancing Disqualified songs see post 7906


1) Dance, Dance, Dance (The Beach Boys)
2) The Last Waltz (The Band)
3) The Neutron Dance (The Pointer Sisters)
4) I'm Happy Just To Dance With You (The Beatles)
5) Dancing Right In Front Of Me (David Gilmore)
6) Mary Jane's Last Dance (Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers)
7) Let Me Take You Dancing (Bryan Adams)
8) Come Dancing (The Kinks)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: songs about dancing Disqualified songs see post 7906


1) Dance, Dance, Dance (The Beach Boys)
2) The Last Waltz (The Band)
3) The Neutron Dance (The Pointer Sisters)
4) I'm Happy Just To Dance With You (The Beatles)
5) Dancing Right In Front Of Me (David Gilmore)
6) Mary Jane's Last Dance (Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers)
7) Let Me Take You Dancing (Bryan Adams)
8) Come Dancing (The Kinks)
9) Tiny Dancer (Elton John)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: songs about dancing Disqualified songs see post 7906


1) Dance, Dance, Dance (The Beach Boys)
2) The Last Waltz (The Band)
3) The Neutron Dance (The Pointer Sisters)
4) I'm Happy Just To Dance With You (The Beatles)
5) Dancing Right In Front Of Me (David Gilmore)
6) Mary Jane's Last Dance (Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers)
7) Let Me Take You Dancing (Bryan Adams)
8) Come Dancing (The Kinks)
9) Tiny Dancer (Elton John)
10) Tearoom tango ( Wim Sonneveld ) If you do understand Dutch, try it.:lol:


----------



## Rogerx

Gives ma a new Theme: Understanding.

1)Let Me Be There ( Olivia Newton-John)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Gives ma a new Theme: Understanding.

1)Let Me Be There ( Olivia Newton-John)
2) Don't Let Me Be Misunderstood (Animals)


----------



## Rogerx

Gives me a new Theme: Understanding.

1)Let Me Be There ( Olivia Newton-John)
2) Don't Let Me Be Misunderstood (Animals)
3) You'll Be in My Heart (Phil Collins)


----------



## pianozach

Gives ma a new Theme: Understanding.

1) Let Me Be There (Olivia Newton-John)
2) Don't Let Me Be Misunderstood (Animals)
3) You'll Be in My Heart (Phil Collins)
4) "(What's So Funny 'Bout) Peace, Love, and Understanding (Elvis Costello)


----------



## Art Rock

Gives ma a new Theme: Understanding.

1) Let Me Be There (Olivia Newton-John)
2) Don't Let Me Be Misunderstood (Animals)
3) You'll Be in My Heart (Phil Collins)
4) "(What's So Funny 'Bout) Peace, Love, and Understanding (Elvis Costello)
5) Little Miss Understood (Rod Stewart)


----------



## Rogerx

Gives me a new Theme: Understanding.

1) Let Me Be There (Olivia Newton-John)
2) Don't Let Me Be Misunderstood (Animals)
3) You'll Be in My Heart (Phil Collins)
4) "(What's So Funny 'Bout) Peace, Love, and Understanding (Elvis Costello)
5) Little Miss Understood (Rod Stewart)
6) Deeper Understanding (Kate Bush)


----------



## SanAntone

Gives me a new Theme: Understanding.

1) Let Me Be There (Olivia Newton-John)
2) Don't Let Me Be Misunderstood (Animals)
3) You'll Be in My Heart (Phil Collins)
4) "(What's So Funny 'Bout) Peace, Love, and Understanding (Elvis Costello)
5) Little Miss Understood (Rod Stewart)
6) Deeper Understanding (Kate Bush) 
7) Try a Little Understanding (Rufus)


----------



## Room2201974

Gives me a new Theme: Understanding.

1) Let Me Be There (Olivia Newton-John)
2) Don't Let Me Be Misunderstood (Animals)
3) You'll Be in My Heart (Phil Collins)
4) "(What's So Funny 'Bout) Peace, Love, and Understanding (Elvis Costello)
5) Little Miss Understood (Rod Stewart)
6) Deeper Understanding (Kate Bush)
7) Try a Little Understanding (Rufus)
8) See My Way (Blodwyn Pig)


----------



## Art Rock

Gives me a new Theme: Understanding.

1) Let Me Be There (Olivia Newton-John)
2) Don't Let Me Be Misunderstood (Animals)
3) You'll Be in My Heart (Phil Collins)
4) "(What's So Funny 'Bout) Peace, Love, and Understanding (Elvis Costello)
5) Little Miss Understood (Rod Stewart)
6) Deeper Understanding (Kate Bush)
7) Try a Little Understanding (Rufus)
8) See My Way (Blodwyn Pig)
9) Misunderstanding (Phil Collins)


----------



## SanAntone

Gives me a new Theme: Understanding.

1) Let Me Be There (Olivia Newton-John)
2) Don't Let Me Be Misunderstood (Animals)
3) You'll Be in My Heart (Phil Collins)
4) "(What's So Funny 'Bout) Peace, Love, and Understanding (Elvis Costello)
5) Little Miss Understood (Rod Stewart)
6) Deeper Understanding (Kate Bush)
7) Try a Little Understanding (Rufus)
8) See My Way (Blodwyn Pig)
9) Misunderstanding (Phil Collins) 
10) I Think I Understand (Joni Mitchell)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs associated with Woodstock

1) With a Little Help From My Friends (Joe Cocker)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs associated with Woodstock

1) With a Little Help From My Friends (Joe Cocker)
2) We Shall Overcome (Joan Baez)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs associated with Woodstock

1) With a Little Help From My Friends (Joe Cocker)
2) We Shall Overcome (Joan Baez)
3) Woodstock (Matthews Southern Comfort)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: songs associated with Woodstock

1) With a Little Help From My Friends (Joe Cocker)
2) We Shall Overcome (Joan Baez)
3) Woodstock (Matthews Southern Comfort)
4) Star Spangled Banner (Jimi Hendrix)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs associated with Woodstock

1) With a Little Help From My Friends (Joe Cocker)
2) We Shall Overcome (Joan Baez)
3) Woodstock (Matthews Southern Comfort)
4) Star Spangled Banner (Jimi Hendrix)
5) Coachella - Woodstock in my mind (Lana del Rey)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs associated with Woodstock

1) With a Little Help From My Friends (Joe Cocker)
2) We Shall Overcome (Joan Baez)
3) Woodstock (Matthews Southern Comfort)
4) Star Spangled Banner (Jimi Hendrix)
5) Coachella - Woodstock in my mind (Lana del Rey) 
6) Suite Judy Blue Eyes (CS&N)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: songs associated with Woodstock

1) With a Little Help From My Friends (Joe Cocker)
2) We Shall Overcome (Joan Baez)
3) Woodstock (Matthews Southern Comfort)
4) Star Spangled Banner (Jimi Hendrix)
5) Coachella - Woodstock in my mind (Lana del Rey)
6) Suite Judy Blue Eyes (CS&N)
7) Let's Go To The Hop (Sha Na Na)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: songs associated with Woodstock

1) With a Little Help From My Friends (Joe Cocker)
2) We Shall Overcome (Joan Baez)
3) Woodstock (Matthews Southern Comfort)
4) Star Spangled Banner (Jimi Hendrix)
5) Coachella - Woodstock in my mind (Lana del Rey)
6) Suite Judy Blue Eyes (CS&N)
7) Let's Go To The Hop (Sha Na Na)
8) Soul Sacrifice (Santana)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs associated with Woodstock

1) With a Little Help From My Friends (Joe Cocker)
2) We Shall Overcome (Joan Baez)
3) Woodstock (Matthews Southern Comfort)
4) Star Spangled Banner (Jimi Hendrix)
5) Coachella - Woodstock in my mind (Lana del Rey)
6) Suite Judy Blue Eyes (CS&N)
7) Let's Go To The Hop (Sha Na Na)
8) Soul Sacrifice (Santana) 
9) Feel-Like-I'm-Fixing-to-Die-Rag (Country Joe McDonald)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs associated with Woodstock

1) With a Little Help From My Friends (Joe Cocker)
2) We Shall Overcome (Joan Baez)
3) Woodstock (Matthews Southern Comfort)
4) Star Spangled Banner (Jimi Hendrix)
5) Coachella - Woodstock in my mind (Lana del Rey)
6) Suite Judy Blue Eyes (CS&N)
7) Let's Go To The Hop (Sha Na Na)
8) Soul Sacrifice (Santana) 
9) Feel-Like-I'm-Fixing-to-Die-Rag (Country Joe McDonald)
10) Freedom (Richie Havens)


----------



## Starving Wolf

I tried Search Thread for about a dozen theme ideas...all of which we've already done. It left me feeling stupid, that I couldn't think of anything original. Hmmmmm...

New theme: stupid

1) Something Stupid (Frank & Nancy Sinatra)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: stupid

1) Something Stupid (Frank & Nancy Sinatra) 
2) Stupid Girl (The Rolling Stones)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: stupid

1) Something Stupid (Frank & Nancy Sinatra) 
2) Stupid Girl (The Rolling Stones)
3) Dare To Be Stupid (Weird Al Yankovic)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: stupid

1) Something Stupid (Frank & Nancy Sinatra)
2) Stupid Girl (The Rolling Stones)
3) Dare To Be Stupid (Weird Al Yankovic
4)Stupid Girl (Garbage)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: stupid

1) Something Stupid (Frank & Nancy Sinatra)
2) Stupid Girl (The Rolling Stones)
3) Dare To Be Stupid (Weird Al Yankovic
4) Stupid Girl (Garbage)
5) Stupid Cupid ( Connie Francis)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: stupid

1) Something Stupid (Frank & Nancy Sinatra)
2) Stupid Girl (The Rolling Stones)
3) Dare To Be Stupid (Weird Al Yankovic
4) Stupid Girl (Garbage)
5) Stupid Cupid ( Connie Francis)
6) I'm So Tired (The Beatles)

"And curse Sir Walter Raleigh
He was such a stupid get"


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: stupid

1) Something Stupid (Frank & Nancy Sinatra)
2) Stupid Girl (The Rolling Stones)
3) Dare To Be Stupid (Weird Al Yankovic
4) Stupid Girl (Garbage)
5) Stupid Cupid ( Connie Francis)
6) I'm So Tired (The Beatles)
7) I'm With Stupid (Pet Shop Boys )


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: stupid

1) Something Stupid (Frank & Nancy Sinatra)
2) Stupid Girl (The Rolling Stones)
3) Dare To Be Stupid (Weird Al Yankovic
4) Stupid Girl (Garbage)
5) Stupid Cupid ( Connie Francis)
6) I'm So Tired (The Beatles)
7) I'm With Stupid (Pet Shop Boys )
8) Stupid's Song (Ani Difranco & Utah Phillips)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: stupid

1) Something Stupid (Frank & Nancy Sinatra)
2) Stupid Girl (The Rolling Stones)
3) Dare To Be Stupid (Weird Al Yankovic
4) Stupid Girl (Garbage)
5) Stupid Cupid ( Connie Francis)
6) I'm So Tired (The Beatles)
7) I'm With Stupid (Pet Shop Boys )
8) Stupid's Song (Ani Difranco & Utah Phillips)
9) Stupid Girls (Pink)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: stupid

1) Something Stupid (Frank & Nancy Sinatra)
2) Stupid Girl (The Rolling Stones)
3) Dare To Be Stupid (Weird Al Yankovic
4) Stupid Girl (Garbage)
5) Stupid Cupid ( Connie Francis)
6) I'm So Tired (The Beatles)
7) I'm With Stupid (Pet Shop Boys )
8) Stupid's Song (Ani Difranco & Utah Phillips)
9) Stupid Girls (Pink)
10) Christianity is stupid (Negativland)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: poverty

1) Papa was a poor man (Jack Jersey)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: poverty

1) Papa was a poor man (Jack Jersey)
2) Allentown (Billy Joel)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: poverty

1) Papa was a poor man (Jack Jersey)
2) Allentown(Billy Joel)
3) Poor Wages( Barclay James Harvest)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: poverty

1) Papa was a poor man (Jack Jersey)
2) Allentown(Billy Joel)
3) Poor Wages( Barclay James Harvest)
4) In the ghetto (Elvis Presley)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: poverty

1) Papa was a poor man (Jack Jersey)
2) Allentown(Billy Joel)
3) Poor Wages( Barclay James Harvest)
4) In the ghetto (Elvis Presley)
5) Poor Boy( Nick Drake)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: poverty

1) Papa was a poor man (Jack Jersey)
2) Allentown(Billy Joel)
3) Poor Wages( Barclay James Harvest)
4) In the ghetto (Elvis Presley)
5) Poor Boy( Nick Drake) 
6) Coat of Many Colors (Dolly Parton)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: poverty

1) Papa was a poor man (Jack Jersey)
2) Allentown(Billy Joel)
3) Poor Wages( Barclay James Harvest)
4) In the ghetto (Elvis Presley)
5) Poor Boy( Nick Drake)
6) Coat of Many Colors (Dolly Parton)
7) Gypsy Woman (She's Homeless) (Crystal Waters )


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: poverty

1) Papa was a poor man (Jack Jersey)
2) Allentown(Billy Joel)
3) Poor Wages( Barclay James Harvest)
4) In the ghetto (Elvis Presley)
5) Poor Boy( Nick Drake)
6) Coat of Many Colors (Dolly Parton)
7) Gypsy Woman (She's Homeless) (Crystal Waters )
8) Homeless (Paul Simon)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: poverty

1) Papa was a poor man (Jack Jersey)
2) Allentown(Billy Joel)
3) Poor Wages( Barclay James Harvest)
4) In the ghetto (Elvis Presley)
5) Poor Boy( Nick Drake)
6) Coat of Many Colors (Dolly Parton)
7) Gypsy Woman (She's Homeless) (Crystal Waters )
8) Homeless (Paul Simon) 
9) On the Poor Side of Town (Johnny Rivers)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: poverty

1) Papa was a poor man (Jack Jersey)
2) Allentown(Billy Joel)
3) Poor Wages( Barclay James Harvest)
4) In the ghetto (Elvis Presley)
5) Poor Boy( Nick Drake)
6) Coat of Many Colors (Dolly Parton)
7) Gypsy Woman (She's Homeless) (Crystal Waters )
8) Homeless (Paul Simon) 
9) On the Poor Side of Town (Johnny Rivers)
10) Ain't Got No, I Got Life (Hair - James Rado, Gerome Ragni, Galt MacDermot) (Nina Simone).


----------



## pianozach

THEME: Change, Changes, Changing

1) Perpetual Change (Yes)


----------



## Art Rock

THEME: Change, Changes, Changing

1) Perpetual Change (Yes)
2) A change of seasons (Dream Theater)


----------



## Starving Wolf

THEME: Change, Changes, Changing

1) Perpetual Change (Yes)
2) A change of seasons (Dream Theater)
3) Changes (David Bowie)


----------



## SanAntone

THEME: Change, Changes, Changing

1) Perpetual Change (Yes)
2) A change of seasons (Dream Theater)
3) Changes (David Bowie) 
4) A Change is Gonna Come (Sam Cooke)


----------



## Starving Wolf

THEME: Change, Changes, Changing

1) Perpetual Change (Yes)
2) A change of seasons (Dream Theater)
3) Changes (David Bowie) 
4) A Change is Gonna Come (Sam Cooke)
5) Change Of The Guard (Steely Dan)


----------



## Art Rock

THEME: Change, Changes, Changing

1) Perpetual Change (Yes)
2) A change of seasons (Dream Theater)
3) Changes (David Bowie)
4) A Change is Gonna Come (Sam Cooke)
5) Change Of The Guard (Steely Dan)
6) Everything must change (Karrin Allyson)


----------



## Starving Wolf

THEME: Change, Changes, Changing

1) Perpetual Change (Yes)
2) A change of seasons (Dream Theater)
3) Changes (David Bowie)
4) A Change is Gonna Come (Sam Cooke)
5) Change Of The Guard (Steely Dan)
6) Everything must change (Karrin Allyson)
7) Music Must Change (Who)


----------



## SanAntone

THEME: Change, Changes, Changing

1) Perpetual Change (Yes)
2) A change of seasons (Dream Theater)
3) Changes (David Bowie)
4) A Change is Gonna Come (Sam Cooke)
5) Change Of The Guard (Steely Dan)
6) Everything must change (Karrin Allyson)
7) Music Must Change (Who) 
8) Small change (Tom Waits)


----------



## Bulldog

THEME: Change, Changes, Changing

1) Perpetual Change (Yes)
2) A change of seasons (Dream Theater)
3) Changes (David Bowie)
4) A Change is Gonna Come (Sam Cooke)
5) Change Of The Guard (Steely Dan)
6) Everything must change (Karrin Allyson)
7) Music Must Change (Who) 
8) Small change (Tom Waits)
9) You Won't Change Me (Black Sabbath)


----------



## Starving Wolf

THEME: Change, Changes, Changing

1) Perpetual Change (Yes)
2) A change of seasons (Dream Theater)
3) Changes (David Bowie)
4) A Change is Gonna Come (Sam Cooke)
5) Change Of The Guard (Steely Dan)
6) Everything must change (Karrin Allyson)
7) Music Must Change (Who) 
8) Small change (Tom Waits)
9) You Won't Change Me (Black Sabbath)
10) Changes In Latitudes, Changes In Attitudes (Jimmy Buffett)


----------



## Starving Wolf

THEME: Life, Living

1) Living In The Past (Jethro Tull)


----------



## Open Book

THEME: Life, Living

1) Living In The Past (Jethro Tull)
2) Living Through Another Cuba (XTC)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

THEME: Life, Living

1) Living In The Past (Jethro Tull)
2) Living Through Another Cuba (XTC)
3) Living After Midnight (Judas Priest)


----------



## Starving Wolf

THEME: Life, Living

1) Living In The Past (Jethro Tull)
2) Living Through Another Cuba (XTC)
3) Living After Midnight (Judas Priest)
4) Life During Wartime (Talking Heads)


----------



## pianozach

THEME: Life, Living

1) Living In The Past (Jethro Tull)
2) Living Through Another Cuba (XTC)
3) Living After Midnight (Judas Priest)
4) Life During Wartime (Talking Heads)
5) What Is Life (George Harrison)


----------



## Coach G

THEME: Life, Living

1) Living In The Past (Jethro Tull)
2) Living Through Another Cuba (XTC)
3) Living After Midnight (Judas Priest)
4) Life During Wartime (Talking Heads)
5) What Is Life (George Harrison)
6. That's Life (Frank Sinatra)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

THEME: Life, Living

1) Living In The Past (Jethro Tull)
2) Living Through Another Cuba (XTC)
3) Living After Midnight (Judas Priest)
4) Life During Wartime (Talking Heads)
5) What Is Life (George Harrison)
6. That's Life (Frank Sinatra)
7) 99 to Life (Social Distortion)


----------



## Bulldog

THEME: Life, Living

1) Living In The Past (Jethro Tull)
2) Living Through Another Cuba (XTC)
3) Living After Midnight (Judas Priest)
4) Life During Wartime (Talking Heads)
5) What Is Life (George Harrison)
6. That's Life (Frank Sinatra)
7) 99 to Life (Social Distortion)
8) Hang on to your life (The Guess Who)


----------



## Starving Wolf

THEME: Life, Living

1) Living In The Past (Jethro Tull)
2) Living Through Another Cuba (XTC)
3) Living After Midnight (Judas Priest)
4) Life During Wartime (Talking Heads)
5) What Is Life (George Harrison)
6. That's Life (Frank Sinatra)
7) 99 to Life (Social Distortion)
8) Hang on to your life (The Guess Who)
9) Livin' On The Edge (Aerosmith)


----------



## SanAntone

THEME: Life, Living

1) Living In The Past (Jethro Tull)
2) Living Through Another Cuba (XTC)
3) Living After Midnight (Judas Priest)
4) Life During Wartime (Talking Heads)
5) What Is Life (George Harrison)
6. That's Life (Frank Sinatra)
7) 99 to Life (Social Distortion)
8) Hang on to your life (The Guess Who)
9) Livin' On The Edge (Aerosmith) 
10) Livin' Just Enough for the City (Stevie Wonder)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: Songs inspired by books.

1) All She Wants to Do Is Dance (Don Henley) Danny Kortchmar was inspired by The Great Gatsby and The Ugly American.


----------



## Room2201974

Theme: Songs inspired by books.

1) All She Wants to Do Is Dance (Don Henley) Danny Kortchmar was inspired by The Great Gatsby and The Ugly American.
2) Crown of Creation (Jefferson Airplane) based on and even used some lyrics from the Chrysalis, also known as Re-birth, by John Wyndham.


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Songs inspired by books.

1) All She Wants to Do Is Dance (Don Henley) Danny Kortchmar was inspired by The Great Gatsby and The Ugly American.
2) Crown of Creation (Jefferson Airplane) based on and even used some lyrics from the Chrysalis, also known as Re-birth, by John Wyndham.
3) Return To Pooh Corner (Kenny Loggins) based on The House At Pooh Corner, by A A Milne.


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Songs inspired by books.

1) All She Wants to Do Is Dance (Don Henley) Danny Kortchmar was inspired by The Great Gatsby and The Ugly American.
2) Crown of Creation (Jefferson Airplane) based on and even used some lyrics from the Chrysalis, also known as Re-birth, by John Wyndham.
3) Return To Pooh Corner (Kenny Loggins) based on The House At Pooh Corner, by A A Milne.
4)7 Chinese Brothers - R.E.M.(One, who has the ability to hold an ocean in his mouth (hence the line in the song "Seven Chinese brothers swallowing the ocean)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Songs inspired by books.

1) All She Wants to Do Is Dance (Don Henley) Danny Kortchmar was inspired by The Great Gatsby and The Ugly American.
2) Crown of Creation (Jefferson Airplane) based on and even used some lyrics from the Chrysalis, also known as Re-birth, by John Wyndham.
3) Return To Pooh Corner (Kenny Loggins) based on The House At Pooh Corner, by A A Milne.
4)7 Chinese Brothers - R.E.M.(One, who has the ability to hold an ocean in his mouth (hence the line in the song "Seven Chinese brothers swallowing the ocean)
5) The Ghost Of Tom Joad (Bruce Springsteen), based on The Grapes Of Wrath by John Steinbeck.


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Songs inspired by books.

1) All She Wants to Do Is Dance (Don Henley) Danny Kortchmar was inspired by The Great Gatsby and The Ugly American.
2) Crown of Creation (Jefferson Airplane) based on and even used some lyrics from the Chrysalis, also known as Re-birth, by John Wyndham.
3) Return To Pooh Corner (Kenny Loggins) based on The House At Pooh Corner, by A A Milne.
4)7 Chinese Brothers - R.E.M.(One, who has the ability to hold an ocean in his mouth (hence the line in the song "Seven Chinese brothers swallowing the ocean)
5) The Ghost Of Tom Joad (Bruce Springsteen), based on The Grapes Of Wrath by John Steinbeck.
6)1984 ( David Bowie ) based upon....yes, Orwell


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Songs inspired by books.

1) All She Wants to Do Is Dance (Don Henley) Danny Kortchmar was inspired by The Great Gatsby and The Ugly American.
2) Crown of Creation (Jefferson Airplane) based on and even used some lyrics from the Chrysalis, also known as Re-birth, by John Wyndham.
3) Return To Pooh Corner (Kenny Loggins) based on The House At Pooh Corner, by A A Milne.
4) 7 Chinese Brothers - R.E.M.(One, who has the ability to hold an ocean in his mouth (hence the line in the song "Seven Chinese brothers swallowing the ocean)
5) The Ghost Of Tom Joad (Bruce Springsteen), based on The Grapes Of Wrath by John Steinbeck.
6) 1984 ( David Bowie ) based upon....yes, Orwell
7) Fear of a blank planet (Porcupine Tree) based on Bret Easton Ellis' novel Lunar Park.


----------



## Starving Wolf

BTW, we did a theme in late March, books in title or lyrics. Six book titles on that list. We may want to consider disqualifying them. Post 4935.

Only 1 item (1984) overlaps...so far.


----------



## Art Rock

Let's do that. 

Disqualified songs:

New theme: Books in title or lyrics

1) Lord of the Flies (Iron Maiden)
2) I Robot (Alan Parsons Project)
3) Moby Dick (Led Zeppelin)
4) Book of Saturday ( King Crimson)
5) Wuthering Heights (Kate Bush)
6) My Coloring Book ( Dusty Springfield)
7) 1984 (David Bowie)
8) The Book of Love (Peter Gabriel)
9) Comic Book Heroes (Rick Springfield)
10) Tom Sawyer (Rush)

We'll let 1984 stand.


----------



## Starving Wolf

I'm good with that.


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Songs inspired by books.

1) All She Wants to Do Is Dance (Don Henley) Danny Kortchmar was inspired by The Great Gatsby and The Ugly American.
2) Crown of Creation (Jefferson Airplane) based on and even used some lyrics from the Chrysalis, also known as Re-birth, by John Wyndham.
3) Return To Pooh Corner (Kenny Loggins) based on The House At Pooh Corner, by A A Milne.
4) 7 Chinese Brothers - R.E.M.(One, who has the ability to hold an ocean in his mouth (hence the line in the song "Seven Chinese brothers swallowing the ocean)
5) The Ghost Of Tom Joad (Bruce Springsteen), based on The Grapes Of Wrath by John Steinbeck.
6) 1984 ( David Bowie ) based upon....yes, Orwell
7) Fear of a blank planet (Porcupine Tree) based on Bret Easton Ellis' novel Lunar Park.
8) Mrs. Robinson (Simon & Garfunkle), based on the novella The Graduate, by Charles Webb.


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Songs inspired by books.

1) All She Wants to Do Is Dance (Don Henley) Danny Kortchmar was inspired by The Great Gatsby and The Ugly American.
2) Crown of Creation (Jefferson Airplane) based on and even used some lyrics from the Chrysalis, also known as Re-birth, by John Wyndham.
3) Return To Pooh Corner (Kenny Loggins) based on The House At Pooh Corner, by A A Milne.
4) 7 Chinese Brothers - R.E.M.(One, who has the ability to hold an ocean in his mouth (hence the line in the song "Seven Chinese brothers swallowing the ocean)
5) The Ghost Of Tom Joad (Bruce Springsteen), based on The Grapes Of Wrath by John Steinbeck.
6) 1984 ( David Bowie ) based upon....yes, Orwell
7) Fear of a blank planet (Porcupine Tree) based on Bret Easton Ellis' novel Lunar Park.
8) Mrs. Robinson (Simon & Garfunkle), based on the novella The Graduate, by Charles Webb.
9)  The Battle of Evermore( Led Zeppelin ) inspiration from J. R. R. Tolkien's The Lord of the Rings


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Songs inspired by books.

1) All She Wants to Do Is Dance (Don Henley) Danny Kortchmar was inspired by The Great Gatsby and The Ugly American.
2) Crown of Creation (Jefferson Airplane) based on and even used some lyrics from the Chrysalis, also known as Re-birth, by John Wyndham.
3) Return To Pooh Corner (Kenny Loggins) based on The House At Pooh Corner, by A A Milne.
4) 7 Chinese Brothers - R.E.M.(One, who has the ability to hold an ocean in his mouth (hence the line in the song "Seven Chinese brothers swallowing the ocean)
5) The Ghost Of Tom Joad (Bruce Springsteen), based on The Grapes Of Wrath by John Steinbeck.
6) 1984 ( David Bowie ) based upon....yes, Orwell
7) Fear of a blank planet (Porcupine Tree) based on Bret Easton Ellis' novel Lunar Park.
8) Mrs. Robinson (Simon & Garfunkle), based on the novella The Graduate, by Charles Webb.
9) The Battle of Evermore( Led Zeppelin ) inspiration from J. R. R. Tolkien's The Lord of the Rings
10) I robot (Alan Parsons Project) inspired by Asimov's Robot novels and short stories.


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: commuting

1) The worker (Fischer Z)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: commuting

1) The worker (Fischer Z)
2) I've Been Working ( Van Morrison)


----------



## Art Rock

How does that fit the theme?

Same question for your changed post.

Seriously, same question for your changed changed post.

The theme is not means of transport, the theme is specifically commuting.


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: commuting

1) The worker (Fischer Z)
2) I've Been Working ( Van Morrison) 
3) Don't Sleep on the Subway (Petula Clark)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme: commuting

1) The worker (Fischer Z)
2) I've Been Working ( Van Morrison) 
3) Don't Sleep on the Subway (Petula Clark)
4) Downtown Train (Tom Waits)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: commuting

1) The worker (Fischer Z)
2) I've Been Working ( Van Morrison)
3) Don't Sleep on the Subway (Petula Clark)
4) Downtown Train (Tom Waits)
5)Traffic Jam (Sailor)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: commuting

1) The worker (Fischer Z)
2) I've Been Working ( Van Morrison)
3) Don't Sleep on the Subway (Petula Clark)
4) Downtown Train (Tom Waits)
5) Traffic Jam (Sailor) 
6) Take the A Train (Duke Ellington)


----------



## Art Rock

I'm giving up on this theme - apparently it is impossible to post songs that are actually about commuting, rather than just transportation. Only Traffic Jam meets the theme of the last five.


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: commuting

The theme is not means of transport, the theme is specifically commuting.

1) The worker (Fischer Z)
2) I've Been Working ( Van Morrison)
3) Traffic Jam (Sailor)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: commuting

The theme is not means of transport, the theme is specifically commuting.

1) The worker (Fischer Z)
2) I've Been Working ( Van Morrison)
3) Traffic Jam (Sailor)
4) The day before you came (ABBA)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: commuting

The theme is not means of transport, the theme is specifically commuting.

1) The worker (Fischer Z)
2) I've Been Working ( Van Morrison)
3) Traffic Jam (Sailor)
4) The day before you came (ABBA) 
5) Traffic Jam (James Taylor) - different song from #3


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: commuting

The theme is not means of transport, the theme is specifically commuting.

1) The worker (Fischer Z)
2) I've Been Working ( Van Morrison)
3) Traffic Jam (Sailor)
4) The day before you came (ABBA)
5) Traffic Jam (James Taylor) 
6) Routine day (Klaatu)


----------



## Room2201974

Theme: commuting

The theme is not means of transport, the theme is specifically commuting.

1) The worker (Fischer Z)
2) I've Been Working ( Van Morrison)
3) Traffic Jam (Sailor)
4) The day before you came (ABBA)
5) Traffic Jam (James Taylor)
6) Routine day (Klaatu)
7) I Can't Drive 55 (Sammy Hagar)


----------



## Art Rock

Where's the commuting theme in that song?


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: commuting

The theme is not means of transport, the theme is specifically commuting.

1) The worker (Fischer Z)
2) I've Been Working ( Van Morrison)
3) Traffic Jam (Sailor)
4) The day before you came (ABBA)
5) Traffic Jam (James Taylor)
6) Routine day (Klaatu)
7) Takin' Care Of Business (Bachman Turner Overdive)

I agree With Art Rock, so I corrected the list and added my entry.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Theme: commuting

The theme is not means of transport, the theme is specifically commuting.

1) The worker (Fischer Z)
2) I've Been Working ( Van Morrison)
3) Traffic Jam (Sailor)
4) The day before you came (ABBA)
5) Traffic Jam (James Taylor)
6) Routine day (Klaatu)
7) Takin' Care Of Business (Bachman Turner Overdive)
8) 9 to 5 (Morning Train) - Sheena Easton


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: commuting

The theme is not means of transport, the theme is specifically commuting.

1) The worker (Fischer Z)
2) I've Been Working ( Van Morrison)
3) Traffic Jam (Sailor)
4) The day before you came (ABBA)
5) Traffic Jam (James Taylor)
6) Routine day (Klaatu)
7) Takin' Care Of Business (Bachman Turner Overdive)
8) 9 to 5 (Morning Train) - Sheena Easton 
9) Crosstown Traffic (Jimi Hendrix)


----------



## Starving Wolf

What does the Hendrix song have to do with the theme of commuting?


----------



## SanAntone

_Crosstown traffic, all you do is slow me down
And I'm trying to get on the other side of town._


----------



## Starving Wolf

_Commute (verb) - travel some distance between one's home and place of work on a regular basis.

Commute (noun) - a regular journey of some distance to and from one's place of work.
_

That said, the Sailor song was allowed to stand, so...whatever. Not my hill to die on.

But I've been stuck in traffic jams trying to go to the beach. Just sayin'.


----------



## SanAntone

Remove it ............


----------



## Rogerx

Most controversial theme.


----------



## pianozach

Theme: commuting

The theme is not means of transport, the theme is specifically commuting.

1) The worker (Fischer Z)
2) I've Been Working ( Van Morrison)
3) Traffic Jam (Sailor)
4) The day before you came (ABBA)
5) Traffic Jam (James Taylor)
6) Routine day (Klaatu)
7) Takin' Care Of Business (Bachman Turner Overdive)
8) 9 to 5 (Morning Train) - Sheena Easton 
9) Crosstown Traffic (Jimi Hendrix)
10) On My Way To Work (Paul McCartney)

_OMG. The most obvious title ever devised about commuting, without actually using the word 'commute'. From his 2013 album "*New*"._


----------



## pianozach

Starving Wolf said:


> What does the Hendrix song have to do with the theme of commuting?


_"You're just like crosstown traffic, so hard to get through to you.
Crosstown traffic, I don't need to run over you.
Crosstown traffic, all you do is slow me down
And I'm trying to get on the other side of town."_

Hendrix is using 'driving across town' as a metaphor, and the lyrics are probably just an excuse for some jammin' guitar work.


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Soul, in the title of the song.

1) Soul Kitchen (Doors)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Soul, in the title of the song.

1) Soul Kitchen (Doors)
2)(You're My) Soul And Inspiration (The Righteous Brothers)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Soul, in the title of the song.

1) Soul Kitchen (Doors)
2)(You're My) Soul And Inspiration (The Righteous Brothers)
3) Stoned Soul Picnic (5th Dimension)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Soul, in the title of the song.

1) Soul Kitchen (Doors)
2)(You're My) Soul And Inspiration (The Righteous Brothers)
3) Stoned Soul Picnic (5th Dimension)
4) Buying new soul (Porcupine Tree)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Soul, in the title of the song.

1) Soul Kitchen (Doors)
2)(You're My) Soul And Inspiration (The Righteous Brothers)
3) Stoned Soul Picnic (5th Dimension)
4) Buying new soul (Porcupine Tree)
5) Face Without A Soul ( Status Quo)


----------



## Bulldog

Theme: Soul, in the title of the song.

1) Soul Kitchen (Doors)
2)(You're My) Soul And Inspiration (The Righteous Brothers)
3) Stoned Soul Picnic (5th Dimension)
4) Buying new soul (Porcupine Tree)
5) Face Without A Soul ( Status Quo)
6) Soul Man (Sam and Dave)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme: Soul, in the title of the song.

1) Soul Kitchen (Doors)
2)(You're My) Soul And Inspiration (The Righteous Brothers)
3) Stoned Soul Picnic (5th Dimension)
4) Buying new soul (Porcupine Tree)
5) Face Without A Soul ( Status Quo)
6) Soul Man (Sam and Dave)
7) Slaughter of the Soul (At The Gates)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Soul, in the title of the song.

1) Soul Kitchen (Doors)
2)(You're My) Soul And Inspiration (The Righteous Brothers)
3) Stoned Soul Picnic (5th Dimension)
4) Buying new soul (Porcupine Tree)
5) Face Without A Soul ( Status Quo)
6) Soul Man (Sam and Dave)
7) Slaughter of the Soul (At The Gates)
8) Such a lonely soul (Anna Ternheim)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Soul, in the title of the song.

1) Soul Kitchen (Doors)
2)(You're My) Soul And Inspiration (The Righteous Brothers)
3) Stoned Soul Picnic (5th Dimension)
4) Buying new soul (Porcupine Tree)
5) Face Without A Soul ( Status Quo)
6) Soul Man (Sam and Dave)
7) Slaughter of the Soul (At The Gates)
8) Such a lonely soul (Anna Ternheim)
9)Little Soul ( Depeche Mode)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme: Soul, in the title of the song.

1) Soul Kitchen (Doors)
2)(You're My) Soul And Inspiration (The Righteous Brothers)
3) Stoned Soul Picnic (5th Dimension)
4) Buying new soul (Porcupine Tree)
5) Face Without A Soul ( Status Quo)
6) Soul Man (Sam and Dave)
7) Slaughter of the Soul (At The Gates)
8) Such a lonely soul (Anna Ternheim)
9)Little Soul ( Depeche Mode)
10) Soul Eyes (Kandace Springs)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

What about new theme = tiger

1) Caught Between the Tigers (TNT)


----------



## Rogerx

What about new theme = tiger

1) Caught Between the Tigers (TNT)
2)The Girl From Tiger Bay ( Shirley Bassey)


----------



## Art Rock

We've done cats of any size, but that had only one tiger song, so let's roll with it.


----------



## Art Rock

What about new theme = tiger

1) Caught Between the Tigers (TNT)
2) The Girl From Tiger Bay (Shirley Bassey)
3) When the tigers broke free (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Rogerx

What about new theme = tiger

1) Caught Between the Tigers (TNT)
2) The Girl From Tiger Bay (Shirley Bassey)
3) When the tigers broke free (Pink Floyd)
4) Tigers and Fireflies ( Lynsey de Paul)


----------



## SanAntone

What about new theme = tiger

1) Caught Between the Tigers (TNT)
2) The Girl From Tiger Bay (Shirley Bassey)
3) When the tigers broke free (Pink Floyd)
4) Tigers and Fireflies ( Lynsey de Paul) 
5) I've Got a Tiger by the Tail (Buck Owens)


----------



## Art Rock

What about new theme = tiger

1) Caught Between the Tigers (TNT)
2) The Girl From Tiger Bay (Shirley Bassey)
3) When the tigers broke free (Pink Floyd)
4) Tigers and Fireflies ( Lynsey de Paul)
5) I've Got a Tiger by the Tail (Buck Owens)
6) Eye of the tiger (Survivor)


----------



## pianozach

What about new theme = tiger

1) Caught Between the Tigers (TNT)
2) The Girl From Tiger Bay (Shirley Bassey)
3) When the tigers broke free (Pink Floyd)
4) Tigers and Fireflies ( Lynsey de Paul)
5) I've Got a Tiger by the Tail (Buck Owens)
6) Eye of the tiger (Survivor)
7) Life On A Film Set (Yes)

_The headdress of a goddess
You wore the night we came
Is only one small symptom
And really not to blame

You're riding a tiger
Riding a tiger_


----------



## Art Rock

What about new theme = tiger

1) Caught Between the Tigers (TNT)
2) The Girl From Tiger Bay (Shirley Bassey)
3) When the tigers broke free (Pink Floyd)
4) Tigers and Fireflies ( Lynsey de Paul)
5) I've Got a Tiger by the Tail (Buck Owens)
6) Eye of the tiger (Survivor)
7) Life On A Film Set (Yes)
8) Tigerfeet (Mud)


----------



## SanAntone

What about new theme = tiger

1) Caught Between the Tigers (TNT)
2) The Girl From Tiger Bay (Shirley Bassey)
3) When the tigers broke free (Pink Floyd)
4) Tigers and Fireflies ( Lynsey de Paul)
5) I've Got a Tiger by the Tail (Buck Owens)
6) Eye of the tiger (Survivor)
7) Life On A Film Set (Yes)
8) Tigerfeet (Mud)
9) Tiger Rag (Louis Armstrong)


----------



## Coach G

What about new theme = tiger

1) Caught Between the Tigers (TNT)
2) The Girl From Tiger Bay (Shirley Bassey)
3) When the tigers broke free (Pink Floyd)
4) Tigers and Fireflies ( Lynsey de Paul)
5) I've Got a Tiger by the Tail (Buck Owens)
6) Eye of the tiger (Survivor)
7) Life On A Film Set (Yes)
8) Tigerfeet (Mud)
9) Tiger Rag (Louis Armstrong)
10) Lions, and Tigers, and Bears (from _The Wizard of Oz_)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: about being happy


1) Happiness Is The Road ( Marillion)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: about being happy


1) Happiness Is The Road ( Marillion)
2) Happy (Pharrell Williams)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: about being happy


1) Happiness Is The Road ( Marillion)
2) Happy (Pharrell Williams)
3) Happiness Is (Ray Conniff)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: about being happy


1) Happiness Is The Road ( Marillion)
2) Happy (Pharrell Williams)
3) Happiness Is (Ray Conniff)
4 )Love and Happiness ( Al Green)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: about being happy


1) Happiness Is The Road ( Marillion)
2) Happy (Pharrell Williams)
3) Happiness Is (Ray Conniff)
4 )Love and Happiness ( Al Green)
5) Happiness Is A Warm Gun (Beatles)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: about being happy


1) Happiness Is The Road ( Marillion)
2) Happy (Pharrell Williams)
3) Happiness Is (Ray Conniff)
4 )Love and Happiness ( Al Green)
5) Happiness Is A Warm Gun (Beatles)
6) Happy (Carpenters)



A different song than #2.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: about being happy


1) Happiness Is The Road ( Marillion)
2) Happy (Pharrell Williams)
3) Happiness Is (Ray Conniff)
4 )Love and Happiness ( Al Green)
5) Happiness Is A Warm Gun (Beatles)
6) Happy (Carpenters)
7) Happiness Loves Company (Red Hot Chili Peppers)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: about being happy


1) Happiness Is The Road ( Marillion)
2) Happy (Pharrell Williams)
3) Happiness Is (Ray Conniff)
4 )Love and Happiness ( Al Green)
5) Happiness Is A Warm Gun (Beatles)
6) Happy (Carpenters)
7) Happiness Loves Company (Red Hot Chili Peppers)
8) If It Makes You Happy (Sheryl Crow)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: about being happy


1) Happiness Is The Road ( Marillion)
2) Happy (Pharrell Williams)
3) Happiness Is (Ray Conniff)
4 )Love and Happiness ( Al Green)
5) Happiness Is A Warm Gun (Beatles)
6) Happy (Carpenters)
7) Happiness Loves Company (Red Hot Chili Peppers)
8) If It Makes You Happy (Sheryl Crow)
9) Happy together (Turtles)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: about being happy


1) Happiness Is The Road ( Marillion)
2) Happy (Pharrell Williams)
3) Happiness Is (Ray Conniff)
4 )Love and Happiness ( Al Green)
5) Happiness Is A Warm Gun (Beatles)
6) Happy (Carpenters)
7) Happiness Loves Company (Red Hot Chili Peppers)
8) If It Makes You Happy (Sheryl Crow)
9) Happy together (Turtles)
10) Happiness Is A Warm Gun ( The Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme if we din't do it: Songs about Gun ( search does not response)

1) Guns on the Roof ( The Clash)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: about being happy

1) Happiness Is The Road ( Marillion)
2) Happy (Pharrell Williams)
3) Happiness Is (Ray Conniff)
4 )Love and Happiness ( Al Green)
5) Happiness Is A Warm Gun (Beatles)
6) Happy (Carpenters)
7) Happiness Loves Company (Red Hot Chili Peppers)
8) If It Makes You Happy (Sheryl Crow)
9) Happy together (Turtles)
10) Happiness Is A Warm Gun ( The Beatles)

Nope

*New theme: about being happy*

1) Happiness Is The Road ( Marillion)
2) Happy (Pharrell Williams)
3) Happiness Is (Ray Conniff)
4 )Love and Happiness ( Al Green)
5) Happiness Is A Warm Gun (Beatles)
6) Happy (Carpenters)
7) Happiness Loves Company (Red Hot Chili Peppers)
8) If It Makes You Happy (Sheryl Crow)
9) Happy together (Turtles)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: about being happy


1) Happiness Is The Road ( Marillion)
2) Happy (Pharrell Williams)
3) Happiness Is (Ray Conniff)
4 )Love and Happiness ( Al Green)
5) Happiness Is A Warm Gun (Beatles)
6) Happy (Carpenters)
7) Happiness Loves Company (Red Hot Chili Peppers)
8) If It Makes You Happy (Sheryl Crow)
9) Happy together (Turtles)
10)A Happy Place ( Katie Melua)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme if we din't do it: Songs about Gun ( search does not response)

1) Guns on the Roof ( The Clash)


----------



## Art Rock

Your number 10 was also the fourth time you posted a song in this thread (and not for the first time). I'm making this a rule now: maximum three songs per thread.


----------



## Rogerx

Art Rock said:


> Your number 10 was also the fourth time you posted a song in this thread (and not for the first time). I'm making this a rule now: maximum three songs per thread.


Doe we get also orders for last poster makes new theme? 
Look at the timeline, more frustrating then 3 ,1 or 4 post


----------



## Art Rock

No, any poster can choose a new theme after 30 minutes, so there's no reason imo to force the 10th poster to choose the new theme.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Songs about Gun(s)

1) Guns on the Roof ( The Clash)
2) Give up your guns (Buoys)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Songs about Gun(s)

1) Guns on the Roof ( The Clash)
2) Give up your guns (Buoys)
3) The Hunting Song (Tom Lehrer)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Songs about Gun(s)

1) Guns on the Roof ( The Clash)
2) Give up your guns (Buoys)
3) The Hunting Song (Tom Lehrer)
4) The guns of Brixton (The Clash)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs about Gun(s)

1) Guns on the Roof ( The Clash)
2) Give up your guns (Buoys)
3) The Hunting Song (Tom Lehrer)
4) The guns of Brixton (The Clash)
5) Guns, Drugs & Money ( Megadeth)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Songs about Gun(s)

1) Guns on the Roof ( The Clash)
2) Give up your guns (Buoys)
3) The Hunting Song (Tom Lehrer)
4) The guns of Brixton (The Clash)
5) Guns, Drugs & Money ( Megadeth)
6) Me and a gun (Tori Amos)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: Songs about Gun(s)

1) Guns on the Roof ( The Clash)
2) Give up your guns (Buoys)
3) The Hunting Song (Tom Lehrer)
4) The guns of Brixton (The Clash)
5) Guns, Drugs & Money ( Megadeth)
6) Me and a gun (Tori Amos)
7) Theme From Peter Gun (Henry Mancini)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs about Gun(s)

1) Guns on the Roof ( The Clash)
2) Give up your guns (Buoys)
3) The Hunting Song (Tom Lehrer)
4) The guns of Brixton (The Clash)
5) Guns, Drugs & Money ( Megadeth)
6) Me and a gun (Tori Amos)
7) Theme From Peter Gun (Henry Mancini)
8) 21 Guns ( Green Day)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Songs about Gun(s)

1) Guns on the Roof ( The Clash)
2) Give up your guns (Buoys)
3) The Hunting Song (Tom Lehrer)
4) The guns of Brixton (The Clash)
5) Guns, Drugs & Money ( Megadeth)
6) Me and a gun (Tori Amos)
7) Theme From Peter Gun (Henry Mancini)
8) Machine Gun Blues (Social Distortion)


----------



## Art Rock

Corrected board:

New theme: Songs about Gun(s)

1) Guns on the Roof ( The Clash)
2) Give up your guns (Buoys)
3) The Hunting Song (Tom Lehrer)
4) The guns of Brixton (The Clash)
5) Guns, Drugs & Money ( Megadeth)
6) Me and a gun (Tori Amos)
7) Theme From Peter Gun (Henry Mancini)
8) 21 Guns ( Green Day)
9) Machine Gun Blues (Social Distortion)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: Songs about Gun(s)

1) Guns on the Roof ( The Clash)
2) Give up your guns (Buoys)
3) The Hunting Song (Tom Lehrer)
4) The guns of Brixton (The Clash)
5) Guns, Drugs & Money ( Megadeth)
6) Me and a gun (Tori Amos)
7) Theme From Peter Gun (Henry Mancini)
8) 21 Guns ( Green Day)
9) Machine Gun Blues (Social Distortion)
10) Happiness is a warm gun (The Beatles)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Songs that reference knives

1) Knives Out (Radiohead)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Songs that reference knives

1) Knives Out (Radiohead)
2) The knife (Genesis)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Songs that reference knives

1) Knives Out (Radiohead)
2) The knife (Genesis)
3) Knife-Edge (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Songs that reference knives

1) Knives Out (Radiohead)
2) The knife (Genesis)
3) Knife-Edge (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
4) My Friend My Friend (Phish)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Songs that reference knives

1) Knives Out (Radiohead)
2) The knife (Genesis)
3) Knife-Edge (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
4) My Friend My Friend (Phish)
5) Six blade knife (Dire Straits)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Songs that reference knives

1) Knives Out (Radiohead)
2) The knife (Genesis)
3) Knife-Edge (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
4) My Friend My Friend (Phish)
5) Six blade knife (Dire Straits) 
6) Mack the Knife (Bobby Darin)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Songs that reference knives

1) Knives Out (Radiohead)
2) The knife (Genesis)
3) Knife-Edge (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
4) My Friend My Friend (Phish)
5) Six blade knife (Dire Straits) 
6) Mack the Knife (Bobby Darin)
7) Night of Long Knives (Machine Head)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: Songs that reference knives

1) Knives Out (Radiohead)
2) The knife (Genesis)
3) Knife-Edge (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
4) My Friend My Friend (Phish)
5) Six blade knife (Dire Straits) 
6) Mack the Knife (Bobby Darin)
7) Night of Long Knives (Machine Head)
8) Cuts Like A Knife (Bryan Adams)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Songs that reference knives

1) Knives Out (Radiohead)
2) The knife (Genesis)
3) Knife-Edge (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
4) My Friend My Friend (Phish)
5) Six blade knife (Dire Straits)
6) Mack the Knife (Bobby Darin)
7) Night of Long Knives (Machine Head)
8) Cuts Like A Knife (Bryan Adams)
9) The killing of Georgie (Rod Stewart)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: Songs that reference knives

1) Knives Out (Radiohead)
2) The knife (Genesis)
3) Knife-Edge (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
4) My Friend My Friend (Phish)
5) Six blade knife (Dire Straits)
6) Mack the Knife (Bobby Darin)
7) Night of Long Knives (Machine Head)
8) Cuts Like A Knife (Bryan Adams)
9) The killing of Georgie (Rod Stewart)
10) 6" Gold Blade (The Birthday Party)

Someone else may choose next theme


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs about being close to death 

1) Capital punishment (Sandy Coast)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Songs that reference knives

1) Knives Out (Radiohead)
2) The knife (Genesis)
3) Knife-Edge (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
4) My Friend My Friend (Phish)
5) Six blade knife (Dire Straits)
6) Mack the Knife (Bobby Darin)
7) Night of Long Knives (Machine Head)
8) Cuts Like A Knife (Bryan Adams)
9) The killing of Georgie (Rod Stewart)
10) You Better You Bet (The Who)

Anyone can choose a new theme.


----------



## Art Rock

You're running almost an hour behind.... 

Correct board in post 8072.


----------



## pianozach

New theme: songs about being close to death 

1) Capital punishment (Sandy Coast)
2) Seasons in the Sun (Terry Jacks)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: songs about being close to death 

1) Capital punishment (Sandy Coast)
2) Seasons in the Sun (Terry Jacks)
3) Knockin' on Heaven's Door (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Coach G

New theme: songs about being close to death

1) Capital punishment (Sandy Coast)
2) Seasons in the Sun (Terry Jacks)
3) Knockin' on Heaven's Door (Bob Dylan)
4) Komm, Susse Tod or "Come Sweet Death" (JS Bach)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs about being close to death

1) Capital punishment (Sandy Coast)
2) Seasons in the Sun (Terry Jacks)
3) Knockin' on Heaven's Door (Bob Dylan)
4) Komm, Susse Tod or "Come Sweet Death" (JS Bach)
5) Last Kiss (Pearl Jam )


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs about being close to death

1) Capital punishment (Sandy Coast)
2) Seasons in the Sun (Terry Jacks)
3) Knockin' on Heaven's Door (Bob Dylan)
4) Komm, Susse Tod or "Come Sweet Death" (JS Bach)
5) Last Kiss (Pearl Jam )
6) Detroit Rock City (Kiss)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Ummm...isn't #4 a classical piece...in a non-classical playlist?


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: songs about being close to death

1) Capital punishment (Sandy Coast)
2) Seasons in the Sun (Terry Jacks)
3) Knockin' on Heaven's Door (Bob Dylan)
4) Komm, Susse Tod or "Come Sweet Death" (JS Bach)
5) Last Kiss (Pearl Jam )
6) Detroit Rock City (Kiss)
7) Dancing with Mr. D (Rolling Stones)


----------



## Art Rock

Let's keep it non-classical, please.


New theme: songs about being close to death

1) Capital punishment (Sandy Coast)
2) Seasons in the Sun (Terry Jacks)
3) Knockin' on Heaven's Door (Bob Dylan)
4) Last Kiss (Pearl Jam )
5) Detroit Rock City (Kiss)
6) Dancing with Mr. D (Rolling Stones)
7) Heartattack in a layby (Porcupine Tree)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Let's keep it non-classical, please.


New theme: songs about being close to death

1) Capital punishment (Sandy Coast)
2) Seasons in the Sun (Terry Jacks)
3) Knockin' on Heaven's Door (Bob Dylan)
4) Last Kiss (Pearl Jam )
5) Detroit Rock City (Kiss)
6) Dancing with Mr. D (Rolling Stones)
7) Heartattack in a layby (Porcupine Tree)
8) In My Time Of Dying (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs about being close to death

1) Capital punishment (Sandy Coast)
2) Seasons in the Sun (Terry Jacks)
3) Knockin' on Heaven's Door (Bob Dylan)
4) Last Kiss (Pearl Jam )
5) Detroit Rock City (Kiss)
6) Dancing with Mr. D (Rolling Stones)
7) Heartattack in a layby (Porcupine Tree) 
8) In My Time Of Dying (Led Zeppelin)
9)There Is a Light That Never Goes Out ( The Smiths)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs about being close to death

1) Capital punishment (Sandy Coast)
2) Seasons in the Sun (Terry Jacks)
3) Knockin' on Heaven's Door (Bob Dylan)
4) Last Kiss (Pearl Jam )
5) Detroit Rock City (Kiss)
6) Dancing with Mr. D (Rolling Stones)
7) Heartattack in a layby (Porcupine Tree)
8) In My Time of Dying( Led Zeppelin)
9) There Is a Light That Never Goes Out ( The Smiths)
10) Give up your guns (Buoys)

I picked this one, someone else can choose the next theme.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Middle must be in title 

1)Stuck In The Middle With You (Stealers Wheel)


----------



## Art Rock

We did this about a week ago (and without including an earlier list). I don't think it has the possibility for another go.

_1) Piggy in the Middle (The Rutles)
2) Stuck in the Middle with You (Stealers Wheel.)
3) In the Middle of Nowhere (Dusty Springfield)
4) Middle Man (Living Colour)
5) Walk Straight Down the Middle ( Kate Bush)
6) Middle of the road (Pretenders)
7) Blues is My Middle Name (Ray Charles)
8) Caught in the Middle (Dio)
9) Middletown Dreams ( Rush)
10) Middle Management (Bishop Allen)

Sleeping in the Middle of the Bed Again (Chicago)
Stuck In The Middle With You (Stealers Wheel)
Action Is My Middle Name (Morrissey)
Middle of the Road (The Pretenders)
In the Middle of an Island (Tony Bennett)
Eine Kleine Middle Klasse Musik (The Rutles)
Walk Straight Down the Middle (Kate Bush)_


----------



## Rogerx

Did we do wrong in title ? ............( as theme that is )If not just start and go


----------



## pianozach

Yes, you posted the last entry in the theme on April 1

New theme: wrong. Must be in title.
If we run out of wrongs, we can switch to right.

*New Theme: Wrong [in title]
*
*already used
*
_1) Don't Get Me Wrong (Pretenders)
2) Hey What's Wrong With Me (The Hollies)
3) You're right, I was wrong (Meatloaf)
4) Where Did It All Go Wrong? (Oasis)
5) You'll never be so wrong (Kim Wilde)
6) Everybody Else Is Wrong (Utopia)
7) We Were Both Wrong (Dave Edmunds)
8) Can't Be That Wrong (Dolly Parton)
9) (Hey Won't You Play) Another Somebody Done Somebody Wrong Song (BJ Thomas)
10) Got Me Wrong ( Alice in Chains)_

1) Everybody's Wrong (Buffalo Springfield)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Wrong [in title] disqualified posts 8089

1) Everybody's Wrong (Buffalo Springfield)
2)I Might Be Wrong( Radiohead)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme: Wrong [in title] disqualified posts 8089

1) Everybody's Wrong (Buffalo Springfield)
2) I Might Be Wrong (Radiohead)
3) Right place wrong time (Doctor John)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Wrong [in title] disqualified posts 8089

1) Everybody's Wrong (Buffalo Springfield)
2) I Might Be Wrong (Radiohead)
3) Right place wrong time (Doctor John)
4) That's Where I Went Wrong ( The Poppy Family)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme: Wrong [in title] disqualified posts 8089

1) Everybody's Wrong (Buffalo Springfield)
2) I Might Be Wrong (Radiohead)
3) Right place wrong time (Doctor John)
4) That's Where I Went Wrong ( The Poppy Family)
5) Where have I been wrong (The Cats)


----------



## SanAntone

New Theme: Wrong [in title] disqualified posts 8089

1) Everybody's Wrong (Buffalo Springfield)
2) I Might Be Wrong (Radiohead)
3) Right place wrong time (Doctor John)
4) That's Where I Went Wrong ( The Poppy Family)
5) Where have I been wrong (The Cats) 
6) World Gone Wrong (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme: Wrong [in title] disqualified posts 8089

1) Everybody's Wrong (Buffalo Springfield)
2) I Might Be Wrong (Radiohead)
3) Right place wrong time (Doctor John)
4) That's Where I Went Wrong ( The Poppy Family)
5) Where have I been wrong (The Cats)
6) World Gone Wrong (Bob Dylan)
7) You treated me wrong (Maywood)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Wrong [in title] disqualified posts 8089

1) Everybody's Wrong (Buffalo Springfield)
2) I Might Be Wrong (Radiohead)
3) Right place wrong time (Doctor John)
4) That's Where I Went Wrong ( The Poppy Family)
5) Where have I been wrong (The Cats)
6) World Gone Wrong (Bob Dylan)
7) You treated me wrong (Maywood)
8) Don't Do Me Wrong ( Suzi Quatro)


----------



## Open Book

New Theme: Wrong [in title] disqualified posts 8089

1) Everybody's Wrong (Buffalo Springfield)
2) I Might Be Wrong (Radiohead)
3) Right place wrong time (Doctor John)
4) That's Where I Went Wrong ( The Poppy Family)
5) Where have I been wrong (The Cats)
6) World Gone Wrong (Bob Dylan)
7) You treated me wrong (Maywood)
8) Don't Do Me Wrong ( Suzi Quatro)
9) Don't Get Me Wrong (The Pretenders)


----------



## Art Rock

The Pretenders song is on the DQ list. We're still at #9.


----------



## SanAntone

New Theme: Wrong [in title] disqualified posts 8089

1) Everybody's Wrong (Buffalo Springfield)
2) I Might Be Wrong (Radiohead)
3) Right place wrong time (Doctor John)
4) That's Where I Went Wrong ( The Poppy Family)
5) Where have I been wrong (The Cats)
6) World Gone Wrong (Bob Dylan)
7) You treated me wrong (Maywood)
8) Don't Do Me Wrong ( Suzi Quatro)
9) Wrong (Waylon Jennings)


----------



## pianozach

New Theme: Wrong [in title] disqualified posts 8089

1) Everybody's Wrong (Buffalo Springfield)
2) I Might Be Wrong (Radiohead)
3) Right place wrong time (Doctor John)
4) That's Where I Went Wrong (The Poppy Family)
5) Where have I been wrong (The Cats)
6) World Gone Wrong (Bob Dylan)
7) You treated me wrong (Maywood)
8) Don't Do Me Wrong (Suzi Quatro)
9) Wrong (Waylon Jennings)
10) Flying on the Ground is Wrong (Buffalo Springfield)


----------



## pianozach

THEME: Pig songs

1) Swine (Brodsky Quartet & Elvis Costello)


----------



## Art Rock

THEME: Pig songs

1) Swine (Brodsky Quartet & Elvis Costello)
2) Pigs - three different ones (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

THEME: Pig songs

1) Swine (Brodsky Quartet & Elvis Costello)
2) Pigs - three different ones (Pink Floyd)
3) Pigs In Zen (Jane's Addiction)


----------



## Open Book

THEME: Pig songs

1) Swine (Brodsky Quartet & Elvis Costello)
2) Pigs - three different ones (Pink Floyd)
3) Pigs In Zen (Jane's Addiction)
4) Piggies (The Beatles)


----------



## Art Rock

THEME: Pig songs

1) Swine (Brodsky Quartet & Elvis Costello)
2) Pigs - three different ones (Pink Floyd)
3) Pigs In Zen (Jane's Addiction)
4) Piggies (The Beatles)
5) Pigs on the wing (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

THEME: Pig songs

1) Swine (Brodsky Quartet & Elvis Costello)
2) Pigs - three different ones (Pink Floyd)
3) Pigs In Zen (Jane's Addiction)
4) Piggies (The Beatles)
5) Pigs on the wing (Pink Floyd)
6) War Pigs (Black Sabbath)


----------



## SanAntone

THEME: Pig songs

1) Swine (Brodsky Quartet & Elvis Costello)
2) Pigs - three different ones (Pink Floyd)
3) Pigs In Zen (Jane's Addiction)
4) Piggies (The Beatles) 
5) Pig in a Pen (The Stanley Brothers)


----------



## Art Rock

Board correction:

THEME: Pig songs

1) Swine (Brodsky Quartet & Elvis Costello)
2) Pigs - three different ones (Pink Floyd)
3) Pigs In Zen (Jane's Addiction)
4) Piggies (The Beatles)
5) Pigs on the wing (Pink Floyd)
6) War Pigs (Black Sabbath)
7) Pig in a Pen (The Stanley Brothers)


----------



## Starving Wolf

THEME: Pig songs

1) Swine (Brodsky Quartet & Elvis Costello)
2) Pigs - three different ones (Pink Floyd)
3) Pigs In Zen (Jane's Addiction)
4) Piggies (The Beatles)
5) Pigs on the wing (Pink Floyd)
6) War Pigs (Black Sabbath)
7) Pig in a Pen (The Stanley Brothers)
8) Three Little Pigs (Green Jelly)


----------



## SanAntone

THEME: Pig songs

1) Swine (Brodsky Quartet & Elvis Costello)
2) Pigs - three different ones (Pink Floyd)
3) Pigs In Zen (Jane's Addiction)
4) Piggies (The Beatles)
5) Pigs on the wing (Pink Floyd)
6) War Pigs (Black Sabbath)
7) Pig in a Pen (The Stanley Brothers)
8) Three Little Pigs (Green Jelly) 
9) Pig (Dave Matthews Band)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

THEME: Pig songs

1) Swine (Brodsky Quartet & Elvis Costello)
2) Pigs - three different ones (Pink Floyd)
3) Pigs In Zen (Jane's Addiction)
4) Piggies (The Beatles)
5) Pigs on the wing (Pink Floyd)
6) War Pigs (Black Sabbath)
7) Pig in a Pen (The Stanley Brothers)
8) Three Little Pigs (Green Jelly)
9) Pig (Dave Matthews Band)
10) Fascist Pig (Suicidal Tendencies)

Anyone can choose new theme


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Revenge 


1) Shackler's Revenge ( Guns N' Roses)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Revenge 


1) Shackler's Revenge ( Guns N' Roses)
2) Our Revenge (Paula Cole)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Revenge may be in the lyrics, specify please 


1) Shackler's Revenge ( Guns N' Roses)
2) Our Revenge (Paula Cole)
3) Living Well is the Best Revenge ( R.E.M.)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Revenge may be in the lyrics, specify please 


1) Shackler's Revenge (Guns N' Roses)
2) Our Revenge (Paula Cole)
3) Living Well is the Best Revenge (R.E.M.)
4) These Boots Are Made For Walkin' (Nancy Sinatra)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Revenge may be in the lyrics, specify please


1) Shackler's Revenge ( Guns N' Roses)
2) Our Revenge (Paula Cole)
3) Living Well is the Best Revenge ( R.E.M.)
4) These Boots Are Made For Walkin' (Nancy Sinatra) ( correction post)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Revenge may be in the lyrics, specify please


1) Shackler's Revenge ( Guns N' Roses)
2) Our Revenge (Paula Cole)
3) Living Well is the Best Revenge ( R.E.M.)
4) These Boots Are Made For Walkin' (Nancy Sinatra) 
5) A boy named Sue (Johnny Cash)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Revenge may be in the lyrics, specify please


1) Shackler's Revenge ( Guns N' Roses)
2) Our Revenge (Paula Cole)
3) Living Well is the Best Revenge ( R.E.M.)
4) These Boots Are Made For Walkin' (Nancy Sinatra) 
5) A boy named Sue (Johnny Cash)
6) Your Time Is Gonna Come (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Revenge may be in the lyrics, specify please


1) Shackler's Revenge ( Guns N' Roses)
2) Our Revenge (Paula Cole)
3) Living Well is the Best Revenge ( R.E.M.)
4) These Boots Are Made For Walkin' (Nancy Sinatra)
5) A boy named Sue (Johnny Cash)
6) Your Time Is Gonna Come (Led Zeppelin)
7) Better Than Revenge ( Taylor Swift)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Revenge may be in the lyrics, specify please


1) Shackler's Revenge ( Guns N' Roses)
2) Our Revenge (Paula Cole)
3) Living Well is the Best Revenge ( R.E.M.)
4) These Boots Are Made For Walkin' (Nancy Sinatra)
5) A boy named Sue (Johnny Cash)
6) Your Time Is Gonna Come (Led Zeppelin)
7) Better Than Revenge ( Taylor Swift)
8) Screaming for Vengeance (Judas Priest)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Revenge may be in the lyrics, specify please


1) Shackler's Revenge ( Guns N' Roses)
2) Our Revenge (Paula Cole)
3) Living Well is the Best Revenge ( R.E.M.)
4) These Boots Are Made For Walkin' (Nancy Sinatra)
5) A boy named Sue (Johnny Cash)
6) Your Time Is Gonna Come (Led Zeppelin)
7) Better Than Revenge ( Taylor Swift)
8) Screaming for Vengeance (Judas Priest) 
9) Sweet Revenge (John Prine)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Revenge may be in the lyrics, specify please


1) Shackler's Revenge ( Guns N' Roses)
2) Our Revenge (Paula Cole)
3) Living Well is the Best Revenge ( R.E.M.)
4) These Boots Are Made For Walkin' (Nancy Sinatra)
5) A boy named Sue (Johnny Cash)
6) Your Time Is Gonna Come (Led Zeppelin)
7) Better Than Revenge ( Taylor Swift)
8) Screaming for Vengeance (Judas Priest)
9) Sweet Revenge (John Prine)
10) Listening wind (Talking Heads)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: China, in title or lyrics.

_Disqualified from a previous theme:

1) On a Slow Boat to China (Frank Loesser)
2) China Grove (Doobie Brothers)
3) China Girl (David Bowie)
4) China In Your Hands (T'Pau)
5) China (Tori Amos)
6) China Cat Sunflower (Grateful Dead)
7) Tupelo Honey (Van Morrison) "You can take all the tea in China..."
8) Great Wall of China (Billy Joel)
9) China Bird ( Patty Smith)
10) Here's to China( Calvin Harris)
_


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: China, in title or lyrics.

Disqualified songs in post 8123

1) Visions of China (Japan)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: China, in title or lyrics.

Disqualified songs in post 8123

1) Visions of China (Japan) 
2) China Girl (John Mellencamp)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: China, in title or lyrics.

Disqualified songs in post 8123

1) Visions of China (Japan) 
2) China Girl (John Mellencamp)
3) Bodhisattva (Steely Dan)

_And I'll be there to shine in your Japan
To sparkle in your China, yes I'll be there
Bodhisattva, Bodhisattva
_


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: anything to do with China, in title or lyrics.

Disqualified songs in post 8123

1) Visions of China (Japan)
2) China Girl (John Mellencamp)
3) Bodhisattva (Steely Dan)
4) Cantonese boy (Japan)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: anything to do with China, in title or lyrics.

Disqualified songs in post 8123

1) Visions of China (Japan)
2) China Girl (John Mellencamp)
3) Bodhisattva (Steely Dan)
4) Cantonese boy (Japan)
5) Walking On The Chinese Wall (Philip Bailey)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: anything to do with China, in title or lyrics.

Disqualified songs in post 8123

1) Visions of China (Japan)
2) China Girl (John Mellencamp)
3) Bodhisattva (Steely Dan)
4) Cantonese boy (Japan)
5) Walking On The Chinese Wall (Philip Bailey)
6) China (Red Rockers)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: anything to do with China, in title or lyrics.

Disqualified songs in post 8123

1) Visions of China (Japan)
2) China Girl (John Mellencamp)
3) Bodhisattva (Steely Dan)
4) Cantonese boy (Japan)
5) Walking On The Chinese Wall (Philip Bailey)
6) China (Red Rockers)
7) Ride The Tiger (Jefferson Starship)

_But a tear to a chinese man
He'll tell you about sadness and sorrow or the love of a man and
A woman._


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: anything to do with China, in title or lyrics.

Disqualified songs in post 8123

1) Visions of China (Japan)
2) China Girl (John Mellencamp)
3) Bodhisattva (Steely Dan)
4) Cantonese boy (Japan)
5) Walking On The Chinese Wall (Philip Bailey)
6) China (Red Rockers)
7) Ride The Tiger (Jefferson Starship)
8) I Like Chinese (Eric Idle)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: anything to do with China, in title or lyrics.

Disqualified songs in post 8123

1) Visions of China (Japan)
2) China Girl (John Mellencamp)
3) Bodhisattva (Steely Dan)
4) Cantonese boy (Japan)
5) Walking On The Chinese Wall (Philip Bailey)
6) China (Red Rockers)
7) Ride The Tiger (Jefferson Starship)
8) I Like Chinese (Eric Idle)
9) Chinatown (Thin Lizzy)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: anything to do with China, in title or lyrics.

Disqualified songs in post 8123

1) Visions of China (Japan)
2) China Girl (John Mellencamp)
3) Bodhisattva (Steely Dan)
4) Cantonese boy (Japan)
5) Walking On The Chinese Wall (Philip Bailey)
6) China (Red Rockers)
7) Ride The Tiger (Jefferson Starship)
8) I Like Chinese (Eric Idle)
9) Chinatown (Thin Lizzy)
10) Chinese Democracy (Guns N' Roses)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: hot/heat, preferably in title

1) Some Like It Hot (Power Station)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: hot/heat, preferably in title

1) Some Like It Hot (Power Station)
2) Heat Wave (Linda Ronstadt)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: hot/heat, preferably in title

1) Some Like It Hot (Power Station)
2) Heat Wave (Linda Ronstadt) 
3) Long Hot Summer Night (Hendrix)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: hot/heat, preferably in title

1) Some Like It Hot (Power Station)
2) Heat Wave (Linda Ronstadt) 
3) Long Hot Summer Night (Hendrix)
4) Hot Streets (Chicago)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: hot/heat, preferably in title

1) Some Like It Hot (Power Station)
2) Heat Wave (Linda Ronstadt) 
3) Long Hot Summer Night (Hendrix)
4) Hot Streets (Chicago)
5) Heat Of The Moment (Asia)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: hot/heat, preferably in title

1) Some Like It Hot (Power Station)
2) Heat Wave (Linda Ronstadt)
3) Long Hot Summer Night (Hendrix)
4) Hot Streets (Chicago)
5) Heat Of The Moment (Asia)
6) In the Heat of the Night ( Pat Benatar)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: hot/heat, preferably in title

1) Some Like It Hot (Power Station)
2) Heat Wave (Linda Ronstadt)
3) Long Hot Summer Night (Hendrix)
4) Hot Streets (Chicago)
5) Heat Of The Moment (Asia)
6) In the Heat of the Night ( Pat Benatar)
7) Willie The Pimp (Frank Zappa)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: hot/heat, preferably in title

1) Some Like It Hot (Power Station)
2) Heat Wave (Linda Ronstadt)
3) Long Hot Summer Night (Hendrix)
4) Hot Streets (Chicago)
5) Heat Of The Moment (Asia)
6) In the Heat of the Night ( Pat Benatar)
7) Willie The Pimp (Frank Zappa)
8) Hot Wire My Heart (Crime)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: hot/heat, preferably in title

1) Some Like It Hot (Power Station)
2) Heat Wave (Linda Ronstadt)
3) Long Hot Summer Night (Hendrix)
4) Hot Streets (Chicago)
5) Heat Of The Moment (Asia)
6) In the Heat of the Night ( Pat Benatar)
7) Willie The Pimp (Frank Zappa)
8) Hot Wire My Heart (Crime)
9) White Noise White Heat ( Elbow)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: hot/heat, preferably in title

1) Some Like It Hot (Power Station)
2) Heat Wave (Linda Ronstadt)
3) Long Hot Summer Night (Hendrix)
4) Hot Streets (Chicago)
5) Heat Of The Moment (Asia)
6) In the Heat of the Night ( Pat Benatar)
7) Willie The Pimp (Frank Zappa)
8) Hot Wire My Heart (Crime)
9) White Noise White Heat ( Elbow)
10) Hot child in the city (Nick Gilder)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: hot/heat, preferably in title

1) Some Like It Hot (Power Station)
2) Heat Wave (Linda Ronstadt)
3) Long Hot Summer Night (Hendrix)
4) Hot Streets (Chicago)
5) Heat Of The Moment (Asia)
6) In the Heat of the Night ( Pat Benatar)
7) Willie The Pimp (Frank Zappa)
8) Hot Wire My Heart (Crime)
9) White Noise White Heat ( Elbow)
10) Hot Legs (Rod Stewart)

Anyone can start the next theme.


----------



## Rogerx

Gentle people you are wonderful.:tiphat:


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: "Good morning". Phrase must be in title or lyrics.

1) Good morning judge (10CC)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: "Good morning". Phrase must be in title or lyrics.

1) Good morning judge (10CC)
2) Good Morning Good Morning (The Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: "Good morning". Phrase must be in title or lyrics.

1) Good morning judge (10CC)
2) Good Morning Good Morning (The Beatles)
3) Good Morning Starshine ( Oliver)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: "Good morning". Phrase must be in title or lyrics.

1) Good morning judge (10CC)
2) Good Morning Good Morning (The Beatles)
3) Good Morning Starshine ( Oliver)
4) Morning DJ of WOLD (Harry Chapin)

_The bright good morning voice who's heard but never seen...._


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: "Good morning". Phrase must be in title or lyrics.

1) Good morning judge (10CC)
2) Good Morning Good Morning (The Beatles)
3) Good Morning Starshine ( Oliver)
4) Morning DJ of WOLD (Harry Chapin)
5) Good Morning Heartache ( Jamie Cullum)


----------



## Art Rock

When I started the theme, I could quickly think of five songs, so I thought it would be doable. They were actually these five (except I would have picked Ella for the 5th).


----------



## Rogerx

Art Rock said:


> When I started the theme, I could quickly think of five songs, so I thought it would be doable. They were actually these five (except I would have picked Ella for the 5th).


I do think that without "Good" we had a lot more choice.


----------



## Art Rock

I didn't check because I thought we had done morning. Just checked now, apparently not. Let's switch the theme to morning.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: morning, must be in title or lyrics.

1) Good morning judge (10CC)
2) Good Morning Good Morning (The Beatles)
3) Good Morning Starshine ( Oliver)
4) Morning DJ of WOLD (Harry Chapin)
5) Good Morning Heartache ( Jamie Cullum)
6) In the wee small hours of the morning (Frank Sinatra)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: "Morning". Phrase must be in title or lyrics.

1) Good morning judge (10CC)
2) Good Morning Good Morning (The Beatles)
3) Good Morning Starshine ( Oliver)
4) Morning DJ of WOLD (Harry Chapin)
5) Good Morning Heartache ( Jamie Cullum) 
6) Amarillo by Morning (George Strait)


----------



## Art Rock

Corrected board:

New theme: morning, must be in title or lyrics.

1) Good morning judge (10CC)
2) Good Morning Good Morning (The Beatles)
3) Good Morning Starshine ( Oliver)
4) Morning DJ of WOLD (Harry Chapin)
5) Good Morning Heartache ( Jamie Cullum)
6) In the wee small hours of the morning (Frank Sinatra)
7) Amarillo by Morning (George Strait)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: morning, must be in title or lyrics.

1) Good morning judge (10CC)
2) Good Morning Good Morning (The Beatles)
3) Good Morning Starshine ( Oliver)
4) Morning DJ of WOLD (Harry Chapin)
5) Good Morning Heartache ( Jamie Cullum)
6) In the wee small hours of the morning (Frank Sinatra)
7) Amarillo by Morning (George Strait)
8) Chelsea Morning ( Joni Mitchell)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: morning, must be in title or lyrics.

1) Good morning judge (10CC)
2) Good Morning Good Morning (The Beatles)
3) Good Morning Starshine ( Oliver)
4) Morning DJ of WOLD (Harry Chapin)
5) Good Morning Heartache ( Jamie Cullum)
6) In the wee small hours of the morning (Frank Sinatra)
7) Amarillo by Morning (George Strait)
8) Chelsea Morning ( Joni Mitchell)
9) City Of New Orleans (Arlo Guthrie)

_Good morning America how are you?_


----------



## Starving Wolf

Art Rock said:


> I didn't check because I thought we had done morning. Just checked now, apparently not. Let's switch the theme to morning.


We actually did "sunrise, morning, dawn" back on May 12th (post 6484). Too late to do anything about it now.


----------



## Art Rock

See, I thought we did, but just searching for "morning" did not bring it up. Weird.


----------



## Starving Wolf

Art Rock said:


> See, I thought we did, but just searching for "morning" did not bring it up. Weird.


I remembered that it was a combined theme of multiple words, and found it by searching for "dawn". "Search Thread" definitely doesn't make Google quake in their boots.


----------



## pianozach

New theme: morning, must be in title or lyrics.

1) Good morning judge (10CC)
2) Good Morning Good Morning (The Beatles)
3) Good Morning Starshine (Oliver)
4) Morning DJ of WOLD (Harry Chapin)
5) Good Morning Heartache ( Jamie Cullum)
6) In the wee small hours of the morning (Frank Sinatra)
7) Amarillo by Morning (George Strait)
8) Chelsea Morning (Joni Mitchell)
9) City Of New Orleans (Arlo Guthrie)
10) Good Morning Baltimore (Hairspray)

_I have played this tune countless times for auditionees._


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Songs about the desert

1) A Horse With No Name (America)


----------



## Bulldog

Theme: Songs about the desert

1) A Horse With No Name (America)
2) Midnight at the Oasis (Maria Muldaur)


----------



## Open Book

I hate to be a party pooper, but deserts was done in April. Post 5789.

Songs from then:

New theme: something to do with deserts
1) Desert Plains (Judas Priest)
2) Bass Strings (Country Joe And The Fish)
3) Horse With No Name (America)
4) Cowgirl in the Sand (Neil Young)
5) Tea in the Sahara (The Police )
6) Midnight At The Oasis (Maria Muldaur)
7) Mojave (Concrete Blonde)
8) Desert Rose (Sting)
9) Water of Love (Dire Straits)*
10) On the Dunes (Donald Fagen)


----------



## Art Rock

Good catch..........................


----------



## Art Rock

Not sure there is sufficient room to play with for this subject, unless we go way beyond the envisaged scope (e.g. Sandy by John Travolta).


----------



## Open Book

Art Rock said:


> Not sure there is sufficient room to play with for this subject, unless we go way beyond the envisaged scope (e.g. Sandy by John Travolta).


That's why I hated to ruin it.

You can try opening it up more, or...

You had a theme once that had to do with cities somehow, and you wanted to return to it for a second round. Does that ring a bell?


----------



## Starving Wolf

Art Rock said:


> Not sure there is sufficient room to play with for this subject, unless we go way beyond the envisaged scope (e.g. Sandy by John Travolta).


This might be a good time for any easy palate cleansing themes that have worked before, like alphabetical songs, or city names, or the like.


----------



## Starving Wolf

Sigh...the server latency on this site can be a real drag.

Sorry for stepping on part of your suggestion, Open Book.


----------



## Art Rock

Let's do a simple theme. Songs starting with the word "A".

1) A whiter shade of pale (Procol Harum)


----------



## Bulldog

Let's do a simple theme. Songs starting with the word "A".

1) A whiter shade of pale (Procol Harum)
2) A White Sport Coat and a pink carnation (Marty Robbins)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Let's do a simple theme. Songs starting with the word "A".

1) A whiter shade of pale (Procol Harum)
2) A White Sport Coat and a pink carnation (Marty Robbins)
3) A Boy Named Sue (Johnny Cash)


----------



## Art Rock

Let's do a simple theme. Songs starting with the word "A".

1) A whiter shade of pale (Procol Harum)
2) A White Sport Coat and a pink carnation (Marty Robbins)
3) A Boy Named Sue (Johnny Cash)
4) A night like this (Caro Emerald)


----------



## Open Book

Let's do a simple theme. Songs starting with the word "A".

1) A whiter shade of pale (Procol Harum)
2) A White Sport Coat and a pink carnation (Marty Robbins)
3) A Boy Named Sue (Johnny Cash)
4) A night like this (Caro Emerald)
5) A Quick One (While He's Away) (The Who)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Let's do a simple theme. Songs starting with the word "A".

1) A whiter shade of pale (Procol Harum)
2) A White Sport Coat and a pink carnation (Marty Robbins)
3) A Boy Named Sue (Johnny Cash)
4) A night like this (Caro Emerald)
5) A Quick One (While He's Away) (The Who)
6) A Little Bit Of Soap (Jarmels)


----------



## Art Rock

Let's do a simple theme. Songs starting with the word "A".

1) A whiter shade of pale (Procol Harum)
2) A White Sport Coat and a pink carnation (Marty Robbins)
3) A Boy Named Sue (Johnny Cash)
4) A night like this (Caro Emerald)
5) A Quick One (While He's Away) (The Who)
6) A Little Bit Of Soap (Jarmels)
7) A coral room (Kate Bush)



One of my favourite songs from one of my favourite artists.


----------



## Starving Wolf

Let's do a simple theme. Songs starting with the word "A".

1) A whiter shade of pale (Procol Harum)
2) A White Sport Coat and a pink carnation (Marty Robbins)
3) A Boy Named Sue (Johnny Cash)
4) A night like this (Caro Emerald)
5) A Quick One (While He's Away) (The Who)
6) A Little Bit Of Soap (Jarmels)
7) A coral room (Kate Bush)
8) A Day In The Life (Beatles)


----------



## Room2201974

Let's do a simple theme. Songs starting with the word "A".

1) A whiter shade of pale (Procol Harum)
2) A White Sport Coat and a pink carnation (Marty Robbins)
3) A Boy Named Sue (Johnny Cash)
4) A night like this (Caro Emerald)
5) A Quick One (While He's Away) (The Who)
6) A Little Bit Of Soap (Jarmels)
7) A coral room (Kate Bush)
8) A Day In The Life (Beatles)
9) A Simple Desultory Philippic (Or How I Was Robert McNamara'd Into Submission) (Simon and Garfunkel)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Let's do a simple theme. Songs starting with the word "A".

1) A whiter shade of pale (Procol Harum)
2) A White Sport Coat and a pink carnation (Marty Robbins)
3) A Boy Named Sue (Johnny Cash)
4) A night like this (Caro Emerald)
5) A Quick One (While He's Away) (The Who)
6) A Little Bit Of Soap (Jarmels)
7) A coral room (Kate Bush)
8) A Day In The Life (Beatles)
9) A Simple Desultory Philippic (Or How I Was Robert McNamara'd Into Submission) (Simon and Garfunkel)
10) A Light in the Black (Rainbow)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

HAHA! I won!! Now I get to choose the new theme!!!

ok...something fantastic!

1) Fantastic Voyage (David Bowie)


----------



## Room2201974

HAHA! I won!! Now I get to choose the new theme!!!

ok...something fantastic!

1) Fantastic Voyage (David Bowie)
2) Plastic Fantastic Lover (Jefferson Airplane)


----------



## Bulldog

HAHA! I won!! Now I get to choose the new theme!!!

ok...something fantastic!

1) Fantastic Voyage (David Bowie)
2) Plastic Fantastic Lover (Jefferson Airplane)
3) Fantastic, That's You (Louis Armstrong)


----------



## Starving Wolf

HAHA! I won!! Now I get to choose the new theme!!!

ok...something fantastic!

1) Fantastic Voyage (David Bowie)
2) Plastic Fantastic Lover (Jefferson Airplane)
3) Fantastic, That's You (Louis Armstrong)
4) Captain Fantastic and the Brown Dirt Cowboy (Elton John)


----------



## SanAntone

HAHA! I won!! Now I get to choose the new theme!!!

ok...something fantastic!

1) Fantastic Voyage (David Bowie)
2) Plastic Fantastic Lover (Jefferson Airplane)
3) Fantastic, That's You (Louis Armstrong)
4) Captain Fantastic and the Brown Dirt Cowboy (Elton John) 
5) Some Fantastic (Barenaked Ladies)


----------



## Starving Wolf

HAHA! I won!! Now I get to choose the new theme!!!

ok...something fantastic!

1) Fantastic Voyage (David Bowie)
2) Plastic Fantastic Lover (Jefferson Airplane)
3) Fantastic, That's You (Louis Armstrong)
4) Captain Fantastic and the Brown Dirt Cowboy (Elton John) 
5) Some Fantastic (Barenaked Ladies)
6) Sidewalks of New York (Nat King Cole)

_Boys and girls together,
Me and Mamie O'Rorke,
Tripped the light fantastic
On the sidewalks of New York._


----------



## Rogerx

HAHA! I won!! Now I get to choose the new theme!!!

ok...something fantastic!

1) Fantastic Voyage (David Bowie)
2) Plastic Fantastic Lover (Jefferson Airplane)
3) Fantastic, That's You (Louis Armstrong)
4) Captain Fantastic and the Brown Dirt Cowboy (Elton John)
5) Some Fantastic (Barenaked Ladies)
6) Sidewalks of New York (Nat King Co
7)Some Fantastic Place ( Squeeze)


----------



## Starving Wolf

HAHA! I won!! Now I get to choose the new theme!!!

ok...something fantastic!

1) Fantastic Voyage (David Bowie)
2) Plastic Fantastic Lover (Jefferson Airplane)
3) Fantastic, That's You (Louis Armstrong)
4) Captain Fantastic and the Brown Dirt Cowboy (Elton John)
5) Some Fantastic (Barenaked Ladies)
6) Sidewalks of New York (Nat King Co
7)Some Fantastic Place ( Squeeze)
8) Fantastic Voyage (Lakeside)

Not the same song as #1.


----------



## Art Rock

HAHA! I won!! Now I get to choose the new theme!!!

ok...something fantastic!

1) Fantastic Voyage (David Bowie)
2) Plastic Fantastic Lover (Jefferson Airplane)
3) Fantastic, That's You (Louis Armstrong)
4) Captain Fantastic and the Brown Dirt Cowboy (Elton John)
5) Some Fantastic (Barenaked Ladies)
6) Sidewalks of New York (Nat King Co
7)Some Fantastic Place ( Squeeze)
8) Fantastic Voyage (Lakeside)
9) Barbie girl (Aqua)

_I'm a Barbie girl in a Barbie world
Life in plastic, it's fantastic_


----------



## Rogerx

HAHA! I won!! Now I get to choose the new theme!!!

ok...something fantastic!

1) Fantastic Voyage (David Bowie)
2) Plastic Fantastic Lover (Jefferson Airplane)
3) Fantastic, That's You (Louis Armstrong)
4) Captain Fantastic and the Brown Dirt Cowboy (Elton John)
5) Some Fantastic (Barenaked Ladies)
6) Sidewalks of New York (Nat King Co
7)Some Fantastic Place ( Squeeze)
8) Fantastic Voyage (Lakeside)
9) Barbie girl (Aqua)
10) When I Fall in Love(Nat King Cole)


----------



## Art Rock

Let's run the alphabet one again (link).

New theme: titles start with the letters A through J, in alphabetical order. No repeats.

Disqualified songs:

1) Any Major Dude (Steely Dan)
2) Blue Moon ( Dean Martin)
3) Changes (David Bowie)
4) Dream a little dream of you ( Mama's & Papa's )
5) Eagle (ABBA)
6) Foolin' (Def Leppard)
7) Games People Play( Alan Parsons Project)
8) Hunter and the Hunted (Simple Minds)
9) In A Gadda Da Vida (Iron Butterfly)
10)Just a little bit of peace in my heart ( Golden Earring)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: titles start with the letters A through J, in alphabetical order. No repeats.

Disqualified songs in post 8191.

1) Avalon (Roxy Music)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: titles start with the letters A through J, in alphabetical order. No repeats.

Disqualified songs in post 8191.

1) Avalon (Roxy Music)
2) Being for the Benefit of Mr. Kite (The Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: titles start with the letters A through J, in alphabetical order. No repeats.

Disqualified songs in post 8191.

1) Avalon (Roxy Music)
2) Being for the Benefit of Mr. Kite (The Beatles)
3) C'mon and Love Me ( Kiss)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: titles start with the letters A through J, in alphabetical order. No repeats.

Disqualified songs in post 8191.

1) Avalon (Roxy Music)
2) Being for the Benefit of Mr. Kite (The Beatles)
3) C'mon and Love Me ( Kiss)
4) Death on two legs (Queen)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: titles start with the letters A through J, in alphabetical order. No repeats.

Disqualified songs in post 8191.

1) Avalon (Roxy Music)
2) Being for the Benefit of Mr. Kite (The Beatles)
3) C'mon and Love Me ( Kiss)
4) Death on two legs (Queen)
5) Earth Is the Loneliest Planet ( Morrissey)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: titles start with the letters A through J, in alphabetical order. No repeats.

Disqualified songs in post 8191.

1) Avalon (Roxy Music)
2) Being for the Benefit of Mr. Kite (The Beatles)
3) C'mon and Love Me ( Kiss)
4) Death on two legs (Queen)
5) Earth Is the Loneliest Planet ( Morrissey)
6) For No One (The Beatles)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: titles start with the letters A through J, in alphabetical order. No repeats.

Disqualified songs in post 8191.

1) Avalon (Roxy Music)
2) Being for the Benefit of Mr. Kite (The Beatles)
3) C'mon and Love Me ( Kiss)
4) Death on two legs (Queen)
5) Earth Is the Loneliest Planet ( Morrissey)
6) For No One (The Beatles)
7) Give up your guns (Buoys)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: titles start with the letters A through J, in alphabetical order. No repeats.

Disqualified songs in post 8191.

1) Avalon (Roxy Music)
2) Being for the Benefit of Mr. Kite (The Beatles)
3) C'mon and Love Me ( Kiss)
4) Death on two legs (Queen)
5) Earth Is the Loneliest Planet ( Morrissey)
6) For No One (The Beatles)
7) Give up your guns (Buoys)
8) Holiday Hotel (Loggins and Messina)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: titles start with the letters A through J, in alphabetical order. No repeats.

Disqualified songs in post 8191.

1) Avalon (Roxy Music)
2) Being for the Benefit of Mr. Kite (The Beatles)
3) C'mon and Love Me ( Kiss)
4) Death on two legs (Queen)
5) Earth Is the Loneliest Planet ( Morrissey)
6) For No One (The Beatles)
7) Give up your guns (Buoys)
8) Holiday Hotel (Loggins and Messina)
9) In the Lap of the Gods...Revisited (Queen)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: titles start with the letters A through J, in alphabetical order. No repeats.

Disqualified songs in post 8191.

1) Avalon (Roxy Music)
2) Being for the Benefit of Mr. Kite (The Beatles)
3) C'mon and Love Me ( Kiss)
4) Death on two legs (Queen)
5) Earth Is the Loneliest Planet ( Morrissey)
6) For No One (The Beatles)
7) Give up your guns (Buoys)
8) Holiday Hotel (Loggins and Messina)
9) In the Lap of the Gods...Revisited (Queen)
10) Jumpin' Jack Flash (Rolling Stones)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: titles start with the letters K through T, in alphabetical order. No repeats.

Disqualified songs:

_1) Kayleigh (Marillion)
2) Lay Lady Lay (Bob Dylan)
3) MacArthur Park (Richard Harris)
4) Nantucket Sleighride (Mountain)
5) October ( U2)
6) P-Machinery (Propaganda)
7) Quiet Uptown (Lin-Manuel Miranda)
8) Run to the Hills (Iron Maiden)
9) Swingin' (John Anderson)
10) Take me to the River (Al Green)_

1) Kiss Them For Me (Siouxsie & The Banshees)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: titles start with the letters K through T, in alphabetical order. No repeats.

Disqualified songs:

1) Kayleigh (Marillion)
2) Lay Lady Lay (Bob Dylan)
3) MacArthur Park (Richard Harris)
4) Nantucket Sleighride (Mountain)
5) October ( U2)
6) P-Machinery (Propaganda)
7) Quiet Uptown (Lin-Manuel Miranda)
8) Run to the Hills (Iron Maiden)
9) Swingin' (John Anderson)
10) Take me to the River (Al Green)

1) Kiss Them For Me (Siouxsie & The Banshees)
2) Love To Love You Baby (Donna Summer)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: titles start with the letters K through T, in alphabetical order. No repeats.

Disqualified songs:

1) Kayleigh (Marillion)
2) Lay Lady Lay (Bob Dylan)
3) MacArthur Park (Richard Harris)
4) Nantucket Sleighride (Mountain)
5) October ( U2)
6) P-Machinery (Propaganda)
7) Quiet Uptown (Lin-Manuel Miranda)
8) Run to the Hills (Iron Maiden)
9) Swingin' (John Anderson)
10) Take me to the River (Al Green)

1) Kiss Them For Me (Siouxsie & The Banshees)
2) Love To Love You Baby (Donna Summer)
3) Message To My Girl (Split Enz)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: titles start with the letters K through T, in alphabetical order. No repeats.

Disqualified songs:

1) Kayleigh (Marillion)
2) Lay Lady Lay (Bob Dylan)
3) MacArthur Park (Richard Harris)
4) Nantucket Sleighride (Mountain)
5) October ( U2)
6) P-Machinery (Propaganda)
7) Quiet Uptown (Lin-Manuel Miranda)
8) Run to the Hills (Iron Maiden)
9) Swingin' (John Anderson)
10) Take me to the River (Al Green)

1) Kiss Them For Me (Siouxsie & The Banshees)
2) Love To Love You Baby (Donna Summer)
3) Message To My Girl (Split Enz) 
4) Nowhere Man (The Beatles)


----------



## Starving Wolf

]New theme: titles start with the letters K through T, in alphabetical order. No repeats.

Disqualified songs:

1) Kayleigh (Marillion)
2) Lay Lady Lay (Bob Dylan)
3) MacArthur Park (Richard Harris)
4) Nantucket Sleighride (Mountain)
5) October ( U2)
6) P-Machinery (Propaganda)
7) Quiet Uptown (Lin-Manuel Miranda)
8) Run to the Hills (Iron Maiden)
9) Swingin' (John Anderson)
10) Take me to the River (Al Green)

1) Kiss Them For Me (Siouxsie & The Banshees)
2) Love To Love You Baby (Donna Summer)
3) Message To My Girl (Split Enz) 
4) Nowhere Man (The Beatles)
5) One More Night (Phil Collins)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: titles start with the letters K through T, in alphabetical order. No repeats.

Disqualified songs:

1) Kayleigh (Marillion)
2) Lay Lady Lay (Bob Dylan)
3) MacArthur Park (Richard Harris)
4) Nantucket Sleighride (Mountain)
5) October ( U2)
6) P-Machinery (Propaganda)
7) Quiet Uptown (Lin-Manuel Miranda)
8) Run to the Hills (Iron Maiden)
9) Swingin' (John Anderson)
10) Take me to the River (Al Green)

1) Kiss Them For Me (Siouxsie & The Banshees)
2) Love To Love You Baby (Donna Summer)
3) Message To My Girl (Split Enz)
4) Nowhere Man (The Beatles)
5) One More Night (Phil Collins)
6) Paths Of Desire (October Project)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: titles start with the letters K through T, in alphabetical order. No repeats.

Disqualified songs:

1) Kayleigh (Marillion)
2) Lay Lady Lay (Bob Dylan)
3) MacArthur Park (Richard Harris)
4) Nantucket Sleighride (Mountain)
5) October ( U2)
6) P-Machinery (Propaganda)
7) Quiet Uptown (Lin-Manuel Miranda)
8) Run to the Hills (Iron Maiden)
9) Swingin' (John Anderson)
10) Take me to the River (Al Green)

1) Kiss Them For Me (Siouxsie & The Banshees)
2) Love To Love You Baby (Donna Summer)
3) Message To My Girl (Split Enz)
4) Nowhere Man (The Beatles)
5) One More Night (Phil Collins)
6) Paths Of Desire (October Project) 
7) Quinn the Eskimo (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: titles start with the letters K through T, in alphabetical order. No repeats.

Disqualified songs:

1) Kayleigh (Marillion)
2) Lay Lady Lay (Bob Dylan)
3) MacArthur Park (Richard Harris)
4) Nantucket Sleighride (Mountain)
5) October ( U2)
6) P-Machinery (Propaganda)
7) Quiet Uptown (Lin-Manuel Miranda)
8) Run to the Hills (Iron Maiden)
9) Swingin' (John Anderson)
10) Take me to the River (Al Green)

1) Kiss Them For Me (Siouxsie & The Banshees)
2) Love To Love You Baby (Donna Summer)
3) Message To My Girl (Split Enz)
4) Nowhere Man (The Beatles)
5) One More Night (Phil Collins)
6) Paths Of Desire (October Project)
7) Quinn the Eskimo (Bob Dylan)
8)Return (The Reels)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: titles start with the letters K through T, in alphabetical order. No repeats.

Disqualified songs:

1) Kayleigh (Marillion)
2) Lay Lady Lay (Bob Dylan)
3) MacArthur Park (Richard Harris)
4) Nantucket Sleighride (Mountain)
5) October ( U2)
6) P-Machinery (Propaganda)
7) Quiet Uptown (Lin-Manuel Miranda)
8) Run to the Hills (Iron Maiden)
9) Swingin' (John Anderson)
10) Take me to the River (Al Green)

1) Kiss Them For Me (Siouxsie & The Banshees)
2) Love To Love You Baby (Donna Summer)
3) Message To My Girl (Split Enz)
4) Nowhere Man (The Beatles)
5) One More Night (Phil Collins)
6) Paths Of Desire (October Project)
7) Quinn the Eskimo (Bob Dylan)
8) Return (The Reels)
9) Sealed With a Kiss (Bobby Vinton)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: titles start with the letters K through T, in alphabetical order. No repeats.

Disqualified songs:

1) Kayleigh (Marillion)
2) Lay Lady Lay (Bob Dylan)
3) MacArthur Park (Richard Harris)
4) Nantucket Sleighride (Mountain)
5) October ( U2)
6) P-Machinery (Propaganda)
7) Quiet Uptown (Lin-Manuel Miranda)
8) Run to the Hills (Iron Maiden)
9) Swingin' (John Anderson)
10) Take me to the River (Al Green)

1) Kiss Them For Me (Siouxsie & The Banshees)
2) Love To Love You Baby (Donna Summer)
3) Message To My Girl (Split Enz)
4) Nowhere Man (The Beatles)
5) One More Night (Phil Collins)
6) Paths Of Desire (October Project)
7) Quinn the Eskimo (Bob Dylan)
8)Return (The Reels)
9) Shock the Monkey (Peter Gabriel)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

You guys are up too late!


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: titles start with the letters K through T, in alphabetical order. No repeats.

Disqualified songs:

1) Kayleigh (Marillion)
2) Lay Lady Lay (Bob Dylan)
3) MacArthur Park (Richard Harris)
4) Nantucket Sleighride (Mountain)
5) October ( U2)
6) P-Machinery (Propaganda)
7) Quiet Uptown (Lin-Manuel Miranda)
8) Run to the Hills (Iron Maiden)
9) Swingin' (John Anderson)
10) Take me to the River (Al Green)

1) Kiss Them For Me (Siouxsie & The Banshees)
2) Love To Love You Baby (Donna Summer)
3) Message To My Girl (Split Enz)
4) Nowhere Man (The Beatles)
5) One More Night (Phil Collins)
6) Paths Of Desire (October Project)
7) Quinn the Eskimo (Bob Dylan)
8)Return (The Reels)
9) Sealed With a Kiss (Bobby Vinton) 
10) T-Bone (Neil Young)
corrected board


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: titles start with the letters U through Z in alphabetical order, then starting with the numbers 1-4 in numerical order. No repeats.

Disqualified songs:
1) Under my thumb (Godley and Creme)
2) Vampire Blues ( Neil Young)
3) World Where You Live (Crowded House)
4) X-Kid ( Green Day)
5) Yellow (Coldplay)
6) Zeitgeist (Black Sabbath)
7) One of These Days (Pink Floyd)
8) Two tribes (Frankie Goes to Hollywood)
9) Three Times a Lady (The Commodores)
10) Four Sticks (Led Zeppelin)



1) Under attack (ABBA)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: titles start with the letters U through Z in alphabetical order, then starting with the numbers 1-4 in numerical order. No repeats.

Disqualified songs:
1) Under my thumb (Godley and Creme)
2) Vampire Blues ( Neil Young)
3) World Where You Live (Crowded House)
4) X-Kid ( Green Day)
5) Yellow (Coldplay)
6) Zeitgeist (Black Sabbath)
7) One of These Days (Pink Floyd)
8) Two tribes (Frankie Goes to Hollywood)
9) Three Times a Lady (The Commodores)
10) Four Sticks (Led Zeppelin)



1) Under attack (ABBA)
2) Valleri (The Monkees)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: titles start with the letters U through Z in alphabetical order, then starting with the numbers 1-4 in numerical order. No repeats.

Disqualified songs:
1) Under my thumb (Godley and Creme)
2) Vampire Blues ( Neil Young)
3) World Where You Live (Crowded House)
4) X-Kid ( Green Day)
5) Yellow (Coldplay)
6) Zeitgeist (Black Sabbath)
7) One of These Days (Pink Floyd)
8) Two tribes (Frankie Goes to Hollywood)
9) Three Times a Lady (The Commodores)
10) Four Sticks (Led Zeppelin)



1) Under attack (ABBA)
2) Valleri (The Monkees)
3) Wonderwall (Oasis)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: titles start with the letters U through Z in alphabetical order, then starting with the numbers 1-4 in numerical order. No repeats.

Disqualified songs:
1) Under my thumb (Godley and Creme)
2) Vampire Blues ( Neil Young)
3) World Where You Live (Crowded House)
4) X-Kid ( Green Day)
5) Yellow (Coldplay)
6) Zeitgeist (Black Sabbath)
7) One of These Days (Pink Floyd)
8) Two tribes (Frankie Goes to Hollywood)
9) Three Times a Lady (The Commodores)
10) Four Sticks (Led Zeppelin)



1) Under attack (ABBA)
2) Valleri (The Monkees)
3) Wonderwall (Oasis)
4) Xanadu (ELO and Olivia Newton-John)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: titles start with the letters U through Z in alphabetical order, then starting with the numbers 1-4 in numerical order. No repeats.

Disqualified songs:
1) Under my thumb (Godley and Creme)
2) Vampire Blues ( Neil Young)
3) World Where You Live (Crowded House)
4) X-Kid ( Green Day)
5) Yellow (Coldplay)
6) Zeitgeist (Black Sabbath)
7) One of These Days (Pink Floyd)
8) Two tribes (Frankie Goes to Hollywood)
9) Three Times a Lady (The Commodores)
10) Four Sticks (Led Zeppelin)



1) Under attack (ABBA)
2) Valleri (The Monkees)
3) Wonderwall (Oasis)
4) Xanadu (ELO and Olivia Newton-John)
5) Your Time Is Gonna Come ( Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: titles start with the letters U through Z in alphabetical order, then starting with the numbers 1-4 in numerical order. No repeats.

Disqualified songs:
1) Under my thumb (Godley and Creme)
2) Vampire Blues ( Neil Young)
3) World Where You Live (Crowded House)
4) X-Kid ( Green Day)
5) Yellow (Coldplay)
6) Zeitgeist (Black Sabbath)
7) One of These Days (Pink Floyd)
8) Two tribes (Frankie Goes to Hollywood)
9) Three Times a Lady (The Commodores)
10) Four Sticks (Led Zeppelin)



1) Under attack (ABBA)
2) Valleri (The Monkees)
3) Wonderwall (Oasis)
4) Xanadu (ELO and Olivia Newton-John)
5) Your Time Is Gonna Come ( Led Zeppelin)
6) Zooropa (U2)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: titles start with the letters U through Z in alphabetical order, then starting with the numbers 1-4 in numerical order. No repeats.

Disqualified songs:
1) Under my thumb (Godley and Creme)
2) Vampire Blues ( Neil Young)
3) World Where You Live (Crowded House)
4) X-Kid ( Green Day)
5) Yellow (Coldplay)
6) Zeitgeist (Black Sabbath)
7) One of These Days (Pink Floyd)
8) Two tribes (Frankie Goes to Hollywood)
9) Three Times a Lady (The Commodores)
10) Four Sticks (Led Zeppelin)



1) Under attack (ABBA)
2) Valleri (The Monkees)
3) Wonderwall (Oasis)
4) Xanadu (ELO and Olivia Newton-John)
5) Your Time Is Gonna Come ( Led Zeppelin)
6) Zooropa (U2)
7) One is the Loneliest Number (Three Dog Night)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: titles start with the letters U through Z in alphabetical order, then starting with the numbers 1-4 in numerical order. No repeats.

Disqualified songs:
1) Under my thumb (Godley and Creme)
2) Vampire Blues ( Neil Young)
3) World Where You Live (Crowded House)
4) X-Kid ( Green Day)
5) Yellow (Coldplay)
6) Zeitgeist (Black Sabbath)
7) One of These Days (Pink Floyd)
8) Two tribes (Frankie Goes to Hollywood)
9) Three Times a Lady (The Commodores)
10) Four Sticks (Led Zeppelin)



1) Under attack (ABBA)
2) Valleri (The Monkees)
3) Wonderwall (Oasis)
4) Xanadu (ELO and Olivia Newton-John)
5) Your Time Is Gonna Come ( Led Zeppelin)
6) Zooropa (U2)
7) One is the Loneliest Number (Three Dog Night)
8) Two out of three ain't bad (Meatloaf)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: titles start with the letters U through Z in alphabetical order, then starting with the numbers 1-4 in numerical order. No repeats.

Disqualified songs:
1) Under my thumb (Godley and Creme)
2) Vampire Blues ( Neil Young)
3) World Where You Live (Crowded House)
4) X-Kid ( Green Day)
5) Yellow (Coldplay)
6) Zeitgeist (Black Sabbath)
7) One of These Days (Pink Floyd)
8) Two tribes (Frankie Goes to Hollywood)
9) Three Times a Lady (The Commodores)
10) Four Sticks (Led Zeppelin)



1) Under attack (ABBA)
2) Valleri (The Monkees)
3) Wonderwall (Oasis)
4) Xanadu (ELO and Olivia Newton-John)
5) Your Time Is Gonna Come ( Led Zeppelin)
6) Zooropa (U2)
7) One is the Loneliest Number (Three Dog Night)
8) Two out of three ain't bad (Meatloaf)
9) Three Hours Past Midnight (Johnny "Guitar" Watson)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: titles start with the letters U through Z in alphabetical order, then starting with the numbers 1-4 in numerical order. No repeats.

Disqualified songs:
1) Under my thumb (Godley and Creme)
2) Vampire Blues ( Neil Young)
3) World Where You Live (Crowded House)
4) X-Kid ( Green Day)
5) Yellow (Coldplay)
6) Zeitgeist (Black Sabbath)
7) One of These Days (Pink Floyd)
8) Two tribes (Frankie Goes to Hollywood)
9) Three Times a Lady (The Commodores)
10) Four Sticks (Led Zeppelin)



1) Under attack (ABBA)
2) Valleri (The Monkees)
3) Wonderwall (Oasis)
4) Xanadu (ELO and Olivia Newton-John)
5) Your Time Is Gonna Come ( Led Zeppelin)
6) Zooropa (U2)
7) One is the Loneliest Number (Three Dog Night)
8) Two out of three ain't bad (Meatloaf)
9) Three Hours Past Midnight (Johnny "Guitar" Watson)
10) Four in the Morning (Night Ranger)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: starting with the numbers 5 till 15 in numerical order. No repeats.

1) Five Per Cent For Nothing ( Yes)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: starting with the numbers 5 till 14 in numerical order. No repeats.

1) Five Per Cent For Nothing ( Yes)
2) Six blade knife (Dire Straits)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: starting with the numbers 5 till 14 in numerical order. No repeats.

1) Five Per Cent For Nothing ( Yes)
2) Six blade knife (Dire Straits) 
3) Seven Year Ache (Rosanne Cash)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: starting with the numbers 5 till 14 in numerical order. No repeats.

1) Five Per Cent For Nothing ( Yes)
2) Six blade knife (Dire Straits)
3) Seven Year Ache (Rosanne Cash)
4) Eight Miles High ( The Byrds)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: starting with the numbers 5 till 14 in numerical order. No repeats.

1) Five Per Cent For Nothing ( Yes)
2) Six blade knife (Dire Straits)
3) Seven Year Ache (Rosanne Cash)
4) Eight Miles High ( The Byrds)
5) Nine million bicycles (Katie Melua)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: starting with the numbers 5 till 14 in numerical order. No repeats.

1) Five Per Cent For Nothing ( Yes)
2) Six blade knife (Dire Straits)
3) Seven Year Ache (Rosanne Cash)
4) Eight Miles High ( The Byrds)
5) Nine million bicycles (Katie Melua) 
6) Ten Feet Tall and Bulletproof (Travis Tritt)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: starting with the numbers 5 till 14 in numerical order. No repeats.

1) Five Per Cent For Nothing ( Yes)
2) Six blade knife (Dire Straits)
3) Seven Year Ache (Rosanne Cash)
4) Eight Miles High ( The Byrds)
5) Nine million bicycles (Katie Melua)
6) Ten Feet Tall and Bulletproof (Travis Tritt)
7)Eleven Plus Eleven (Nine Below Zero)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: starting with the numbers 5 till 14 in numerical order. No repeats.

1) Five Per Cent For Nothing ( Yes)
2) Six blade knife (Dire Straits)
3) Seven Year Ache (Rosanne Cash)
4) Eight Miles High ( The Byrds)
5) Nine million bicycles (Katie Melua)
6) Ten Feet Tall and Bulletproof (Travis Tritt)
7) Eleven Plus Eleven (Nine Below Zero)
8) Twelve thirty (Mamas and Papas)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: starting with the numbers 5 till 14 in numerical order. No repeats.

1) Five Per Cent For Nothing ( Yes)
2) Six blade knife (Dire Straits)
3) Seven Year Ache (Rosanne Cash)
4) Eight Miles High ( The Byrds)
5) Nine million bicycles (Katie Melua)
6) Ten Feet Tall and Bulletproof (Travis Tritt)
7) Eleven Plus Eleven (Nine Below Zero)
8) Twelve thirty (Mamas and Papas)
9) 13 (Megadeth)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: starting with the numbers 5 till 14 in numerical order. No repeats.

1) Five Per Cent For Nothing ( Yes)
2) Six blade knife (Dire Straits)
3) Seven Year Ache (Rosanne Cash)
4) Eight Miles High ( The Byrds)
5) Nine million bicycles (Katie Melua)
6) Ten Feet Tall and Bulletproof (Travis Tritt)
7) Eleven Plus Eleven (Nine Below Zero)
8) Twelve thirty (Mamas and Papas)
9) 13 (Megadeth)
10) Fourteen (Tiny Tim)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: starting with the numbers 6 till 15 in numerical order. No repeats.


1)15 Step ( Radiohead)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: starting with the numbers 6 till 15 in numerical order. No repeats.


1) 15 Step (Radiohead)
2) 16 Candles (The Crests)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: starting with the numbers 6 till 15 in numerical order. No repeats.


1) 15 Step (Radiohead)
2) 16 Candles (The Crests)
3) At Seventeen (Janis Ian)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: starting with the numbers 6 till 15 in numerical order. No repeats.


1) 15 Step (Radiohead)
2) 16 Candles (The Crests)
3) At Seventeen (Janis Ian)
4) Eighteen Yellow Roses - Bobby Darin


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: starting with the numbers 15 till 26 in numerical order. No repeats.

We either have to stick to the theme as described (in which case At 17 is not valid, and we continue with the third place), or rephrase the theme to say that the title must contain the number.


----------



## Rogerx

Art Rock said:


> New theme: starting with the numbers 15 till 26 in numerical order. No repeats.
> 
> We either have to stick to the theme as described (in which case At 17 is not valid, and we continue with the third place), or rephrase the theme to say that the title must contain the number.


Is a word in front of the number allowed then?


----------



## Art Rock

At the moment not. If we rephrase the theme, the number just has to be somewhere in the title.


----------



## Art Rock

It's been over two and a half hours. I'll make the decision.

New theme: songs with the numbers 15 till 26 in numerical order in the title. No repeats.

1) 15 Step (Radiohead)
2) 16 Candles (The Crests)
3) At Seventeen (Janis Ian)
4) Eighteen Yellow Roses (Bobby Darin)
5) Nineteen (Paul Hardcastle)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs with the numbers 15 till 26 in numerical order in the title. No repeats.

1) 15 Step (Radiohead)
2) 16 Candles (The Crests)
3) At Seventeen (Janis Ian)
4) Eighteen Yellow Roses (Bobby Darin)
5) Nineteen (Paul Hardcastle)
6)Twenty Years Ago ( Kenny Rogers)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs with the numbers 15 till 26 in numerical order in the title. No repeats.

1) 15 Step (Radiohead)
2) 16 Candles (The Crests)
3) At Seventeen (Janis Ian)
4) Eighteen Yellow Roses (Bobby Darin)
5) Nineteen (Paul Hardcastle)
6) Twenty Years Ago (Kenny Rogers)
7) 21 Guns (Green Day)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs with the numbers 15 till 26 in numerical order in the title. No repeats.

1) 15 Step (Radiohead)
2) 16 Candles (The Crests)
3) At Seventeen (Janis Ian)
4) Eighteen Yellow Roses (Bobby Darin)
5) Nineteen (Paul Hardcastle)
6) Twenty Years Ago (Kenny Rogers)
7) 21 Guns (Green Day) 
8) She's 22 (Norah Jones)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs with the numbers 15 till 24 in numerical order in the title. No repeats.

1) 15 Step (Radiohead)
2) 16 Candles (The Crests)
3) At Seventeen (Janis Ian)
4) Eighteen Yellow Roses (Bobby Darin)
5) Nineteen (Paul Hardcastle)
6) Twenty Years Ago (Kenny Rogers)
7) 21 Guns (Green Day)
8) She's 22 (Norah Jones)
9) Strawberry letter 23 (Brothers Johnson)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs with the numbers 15 till 24 in numerical order in the title. No repeats.

1) 15 Step (Radiohead)
2) 16 Candles (The Crests)
3) At Seventeen (Janis Ian)
4) Eighteen Yellow Roses (Bobby Darin)
5) Nineteen (Paul Hardcastle)
6) Twenty Years Ago (Kenny Rogers)
7) 21 Guns (Green Day)
8) She's 22 (Norah Jones)
9) Strawberry letter 23 (Brothers Johnson)
10)24 Hours from Tulsa ( Dusty Springfiled)


----------



## Art Rock

Nope, that's your fourth. Someone else can finish this theme.


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs with the numbers 15 till 24 in numerical order in the title. No repeats.

1) 15 Step (Radiohead)
2) 16 Candles (The Crests)
3) At Seventeen (Janis Ian)
4) Eighteen Yellow Roses (Bobby Darin)
5) Nineteen (Paul Hardcastle)
6) Twenty Years Ago (Kenny Rogers)
7) 21 Guns (Green Day)
8) She's 22 (Norah Jones)
9) Strawberry letter 23 (Brothers Johnson)
10) 24 (Jem)


----------



## Art Rock

I don't think we can manage another set of 25-34. So with a variation on the theme:

Theme: songs with the numbers 25 or higher in numerical order in the title. No repeats. You may skip at most 10 places.
For instance, after my post of 25 you can use any of the numbers 26-35. Try to keep as close to the previous one as possible though.

1) 25 or 6 to 4 (Chicago)


----------



## Rogerx

I don't think we can manage another set of 25-34. So with a variation on the theme:

Theme: songs with the numbers 25 or higher in numerical order in the title. No repeats. You may skip at most 10 places.
For instance, after my post of 25 you can use any of the numbers 26-35. Try to keep as close to the previous one as possible though.

1) 25 or 6 to 4 (Chicago)
2) Was It 26 ( Chris Stapleton)


----------



## Art Rock

I don't think we can manage another set of 25-34. So with a variation on the theme:

Theme: songs with the numbers 25 or higher in numerical order in the title. No repeats. You may skip at most 10 places.
For instance, after my post of 25 you can use any of the numbers 26-35. Try to keep as close to the previous one as possible though.

1) 25 or 6 to 4 (Chicago)
2) Was It 26 ( Chris Stapleton)
3) Twelve *thirty *(Mamas and Papas)

By the way, just for fun, if you know a song for the skipped numbers, please post it (outside the current numbered board).


----------



## pianozach

Art Rock said:


> I don't think we can manage another set of 25-34. So with a variation on the theme:
> 
> Theme: songs with the numbers 25 or higher in numerical order in the title. No repeats. You may skip at most 10 places.
> For instance, after my post of 25 you can use any of the numbers 26-35. Try to keep as close to the previous one as possible though.
> 
> 1) 25 or 6 to 4 (Chicago)
> 2) Was It 26 ( Chris Stapleton)
> 3) Twelve *thirty *(Mamas and Papas)
> 
> By the way, just for fun, if you know a song for the skipped numbers, please post it (outside the current numbered board).


28 (Steppenwolf)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

29 $ (Tom Waits)


----------



## SanAntone

I don't think we can manage another set of 25-34. So with a variation on the theme:

Theme: songs with the numbers 25 or higher in numerical order in the title. No repeats. You may skip at most 10 places.
For instance, after my post of 25 you can use any of the numbers 26-35. Try to keep as close to the previous one as possible though.

1) 25 or 6 to 4 (Chicago)
2) Was It 26 ( Chris Stapleton)
3) Twelve thirty (Mamas and Papas)
4) 31 Today (Aimee Mann)


----------



## Art Rock

I don't think we can manage another set of 25-34. So with a variation on the theme:

Theme: songs with the numbers 25 or higher in numerical order in the title. No repeats. You may skip at most 10 places.
For instance, after my post of 25 you can use any of the numbers 26-35. Try to keep as close to the previous one as possible though.

1) 25 or 6 to 4 (Chicago)
2) Was It 26 ( Chris Stapleton)
-) 28 (Steppenwolf)
-) 29 $ (Tom Waits)
3) Twelve thirty (Mamas and Papas)
4) 31 Today (Aimee Mann)
5) 32 jaar (Doe Maar)


----------



## pianozach

I don't think we can manage another set of 25-34. So with a variation on the theme:

Theme: songs with the numbers 25 or higher in numerical order in the title. No repeats. You may skip at most 10 places.
For instance, after my post of 25 you can use any of the numbers 26-35. Try to keep as close to the previous one as possible though.

1) 25 or 6 to 4 (Chicago)
2) Was It 26 ( Chris Stapleton)
-) 28 (Steppenwolf)
-) 29 $ (Tom Waits)
3) Twelve thirty (Mamas and Papas)
4) 31 Today (Aimee Mann)
5) 32 jaar (Doe Maar)
6) '39 (Queen)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Theme: songs with the numbers 25 or higher in numerical order in the title. No repeats. You may skip at most 10 places.
For instance, after my post of 25 you can use any of the numbers 26-35. Try to keep as close to the previous one as possible though.

1) 25 or 6 to 4 (Chicago)
2) Was It 26 ( Chris Stapleton)
-) 28 (Steppenwolf)
-) 29 $ (Tom Waits)
3) Twelve thirty (Mamas and Papas)
4) 31 Today (Aimee Mann)
5) 32 jaar (Doe Maar)
6) '39 (Queen)
7) 40 Years Then Death (TISM)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: songs with the numbers 25 or higher in numerical order in the title. No repeats. You may skip at most 10 places.
For instance, after my post of 25 you can use any of the numbers 26-35. Try to keep as close to the previous one as possible though.

1) 25 or 6 to 4 (Chicago)
2) Was It 26 ( Chris Stapleton)
-) 28 (Steppenwolf)
-) 29 $ (Tom Waits)
3) Twelve thirty (Mamas and Papas)
4) 31 Today (Aimee Mann)
5) 32 jaar (Doe Maar)
6) '39 (Queen)
7) 40 Years Then Death (TISM)
8) 42 ( Coldplay)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: songs with the numbers 25 or higher in numerical order in the title. No repeats. You may skip at most 10 places.
For instance, after my post of 25 you can use any of the numbers 26-35. Try to keep as close to the previous one as possible though.

1) 25 or 6 to 4 (Chicago)
2) Was It 26 ( Chris Stapleton)
-) 28 (Steppenwolf)
-) 29 $ (Tom Waits)
3) Twelve thirty (Mamas and Papas)
4) 31 Today (Aimee Mann)
5) 32 jaar (Doe Maar)
6) '39 (Queen)
7) 40 Years Then Death (TISM)
8) 42 ( Coldplay) 
9) 45 (Elvis Costello)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: songs with the numbers 25 or higher in numerical order in the title. No repeats. You may skip at most 10 places.
For instance, after my post of 25 you can use any of the numbers 26-35. Try to keep as close to the previous one as possible though.

1) 25 or 6 to 4 (Chicago)
2) Was It 26 ( Chris Stapleton)
-) 28 (Steppenwolf)
-) 29 $ (Tom Waits)
3) Twelve thirty (Mamas and Papas)
4) 31 Today (Aimee Mann)
5) 32 jaar (Doe Maar)
6) '39 (Queen)
7) 40 Years Then Death (TISM)
8) 42 ( Coldplay) 
9) 45 (Elvis Costello)
10) 50 Ways To Leave Your Lover (Paul Simon)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Georgia, preferably in the title.

1) The Devil Went Down To Georgia (Charlie Daniels Band)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Georgia, preferably in the title.

1) The Devil Went Down To Georgia (Charlie Daniels Band)
2) Midnight Train to Georgia(Gladys Knight & the Pips)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Georgia, preferably in the title.

1) The Devil Went Down To Georgia (Charlie Daniels Band)
2) Midnight Train to Georgia(Gladys Knight & the Pips)
3) Rainy Night In Georgia (Brook Benton)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme: Georgia, preferably in the title.

1) The Devil Went Down To Georgia (Charlie Daniels Band)
2) Midnight Train to Georgia(Gladys Knight & the Pips)
3) Rainy Night In Georgia (Brook Benton)
4) Back in the USSR (Beatles)

_And Moscow girls make me sing and shout
That Georgia's always on my my my my my my my my my mind
_


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Georgia, preferably in the title.

1) The Devil Went Down To Georgia (Charlie Daniels Band)
2) Midnight Train to Georgia(Gladys Knight & the Pips)
3) Rainy Night In Georgia (Brook Benton)
4) Back in the USSR (Beatles)
5) The Night the Lights Went Out in Georgia ( Reba McEntire )


----------



## pianozach

New Theme: Georgia, preferably in the title.

1) The Devil Went Down To Georgia (Charlie Daniels Band)
2) Midnight Train to Georgia(Gladys Knight & the Pips)
3) Rainy Night In Georgia (Brook Benton)
4) Back in the USSR (Beatles)
5) The Night the Lights Went Out in Georgia (Reba McEntire)
6) Georgia On My Mind (Ray Charles)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme: Georgia, preferably in the title.

1) The Devil Went Down To Georgia (Charlie Daniels Band)
2) Midnight Train to Georgia(Gladys Knight & the Pips)
3) Rainy Night In Georgia (Brook Benton)
4) Back in the USSR (Beatles)
5) The Night the Lights Went Out in Georgia (Reba McEntire)
6) Georgia On My Mind (Ray Charles)
7) Walking back to Georgia (Jim Croce)


----------



## Bulldog

New Theme: Georgia, preferably in the title.

1) The Devil Went Down To Georgia (Charlie Daniels Band)
2) Midnight Train to Georgia(Gladys Knight & the Pips)
3) Rainy Night In Georgia (Brook Benton)
4) Back in the USSR (Beatles)
5) The Night the Lights Went Out in Georgia (Reba McEntire)
6) Georgia On My Mind (Ray Charles)
7) Walking back to Georgia (Jim Croce)
8) Georgia Grind (Louis Armstrong)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Georgia, preferably in the title.

1) The Devil Went Down To Georgia (Charlie Daniels Band)
2) Midnight Train to Georgia(Gladys Knight & the Pips)
3) Rainy Night In Georgia (Brook Benton)
4) Back in the USSR (Beatles)
5) The Night the Lights Went Out in Georgia (Reba McEntire)
6) Georgia On My Mind (Ray Charles)
7) Walking back to Georgia (Jim Croce)
8) Georgia Grind (Louis Armstrong)
9) Sweet Georgia Brown()Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New Theme: Georgia, preferably in the title.

1) The Devil Went Down To Georgia (Charlie Daniels Band)
2) Midnight Train to Georgia(Gladys Knight & the Pips)
3) Rainy Night In Georgia (Brook Benton)
4) Back in the USSR (Beatles)
5) The Night the Lights Went Out in Georgia (Reba McEntire)
6) Georgia On My Mind (Ray Charles)
7) Walking back to Georgia (Jim Croce)
8) Georgia Grind (Louis Armstrong)
9) Sweet Georgia Brown()Ella Fitzgerald
10) Georgia Lee (Tom Waits)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

So I had to listen again to Georgia Lee and it made me sad again...

New theme: Sad song

1) Franks Theme (Tom Waits)


----------



## Rogerx

So I had to listen again to Georgia Lee and it made me sad again...

New theme: Sad song

1) Franks Theme (Tom Waits)
2)Sad Sad Sad (The Rolling Stones)


----------



## Art Rock

So I had to listen again to Georgia Lee and it made me sad again...

New theme: Sad song

1) Franks Theme (Tom Waits)
2) Sad Sad Sad (The Rolling Stones)
3) Morning DJ of WOLD (Harry Chapin)


----------



## Starving Wolf

So I had to listen again to Georgia Lee and it made me sad again...

New theme: Sad song

1) Franks Theme (Tom Waits)
2) Sad Sad Sad (The Rolling Stones)
3) Morning DJ of WOLD (Harry Chapin)
4) Sad Songs (Elton John)


----------



## SanAntone

So I had to listen again to Georgia Lee and it made me sad again...

New theme: Sad song

1) Franks Theme (Tom Waits)
2) Sad Sad Sad (The Rolling Stones)
3) Morning DJ of WOLD (Harry Chapin)
4) Sad Songs (Elton John) 
5) Poor Poor Pitiful Me (Linda Ronstadt)


----------



## Rogerx

So I had to listen again to Georgia Lee and it made me sad again...

New theme: Sad song

1) Franks Theme (Tom Waits)
2) Sad Sad Sad (The Rolling Stones)
3) Morning DJ of WOLD (Harry Chapin)
4) Sad Songs (Elton John)
5) Poor Poor Pitiful Me (Linda Ronstadt)
6) Still I'm Sad (The Yardbirds)


----------



## Art Rock

So I had to listen again to Georgia Lee and it made me sad again...

New theme: Sad song

1) Franks Theme (Tom Waits)
2) Sad Sad Sad (The Rolling Stones)
3) Morning DJ of WOLD (Harry Chapin)
4) Sad Songs (Elton John)
5) Poor Poor Pitiful Me (Linda Ronstadt)
6) Still I'm Sad (The Yardbirds)
7) Sad sweet dreamer (Sweet Sensation)


----------



## Starving Wolf

So I had to listen again to Georgia Lee and it made me sad again...

New theme: Sad song

1) Franks Theme (Tom Waits)
2) Sad Sad Sad (The Rolling Stones)
3) Morning DJ of WOLD (Harry Chapin)
4) Sad Songs (Elton John)
5) Poor Poor Pitiful Me (Linda Ronstadt)
6) Still I'm Sad (The Yardbirds)
7) Sad sweet dreamer (Sweet Sensation)
8) Sorry Seems To Be The Hardest Word (Elton John)


----------



## Art Rock

So I had to listen again to Georgia Lee and it made me sad again...

New theme: Sad song

1) Franks Theme (Tom Waits)
2) Sad Sad Sad (The Rolling Stones)
3) Morning DJ of WOLD (Harry Chapin)
4) Sad Songs (Elton John)
5) Poor Poor Pitiful Me (Linda Ronstadt)
6) Still I'm Sad (The Yardbirds)
7) Sad sweet dreamer (Sweet Sensation)
8) Sorry Seems To Be The Hardest Word (Elton John)
9) There'll be sad songs (Billy Ocean)


----------



## SanAntone

So I had to listen again to Georgia Lee and it made me sad again...

New theme: Sad song

1) Franks Theme (Tom Waits)
2) Sad Sad Sad (The Rolling Stones)
3) Morning DJ of WOLD (Harry Chapin)
4) Sad Songs (Elton John)
5) Poor Poor Pitiful Me (Linda Ronstadt)
6) Still I'm Sad (The Yardbirds)
7) Sad sweet dreamer (Sweet Sensation)
8) Sorry Seems To Be The Hardest Word (Elton John)
9) There'll be sad songs (Billy Ocean) 
10) Sad-eyed Lady of the Lowlands (Bob Dylan)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Songs about boats

1) If I Had a Boat (Lyle Lovett)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: Songs about boats

1) If I Had a Boat (Lyle Lovett)
2) The Old Boat (Eden Ahbez)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Songs about boats

1) If I Had a Boat (Lyle Lovett)
2) The Old Boat (Eden Ahbez)
3) Rock the boat (Hues Corporation)


----------



## Duncan

New theme: Songs about boats

1) If I Had a Boat (Lyle Lovett)
2) The Old Boat (Eden Ahbez)
3) Rock the boat (Hues Corporation)
4) Six Months in a Leaky Boat (Split Enz)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Songs about boats

1) If I Had a Boat (Lyle Lovett)
2) The Old Boat (Eden Ahbez)
3) Rock the boat (Hues Corporation)
4) Six Months in a Leaky Boat (Split Enz)
5) The Wreck of the Hesperus (George Harrison)


----------



## Duncan

New theme: Songs about boats

1) If I Had a Boat (Lyle Lovett)
2) The Old Boat (Eden Ahbez)
3) Rock the boat (Hues Corporation)
4) Six Months in a Leaky Boat (Split Enz)
5) The Wreck of the Hesperus (George Harrison)
6) Vahevala (Loggins & Messina)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: Songs about boats

1) If I Had a Boat (Lyle Lovett)
2) The Old Boat (Eden Ahbez)
3) Rock the boat (Hues Corporation)
4) Six Months in a Leaky Boat (Split Enz)
5) The Wreck of the Hesperus (George Harrison)
6) Vahevala (Loggins & Messina)
7) The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald (Gordon Lightfoot)


----------



## Duncan

New theme: Songs about boats

1) If I Had a Boat (Lyle Lovett)
2) The Old Boat (Eden Ahbez)
3) Rock the boat (Hues Corporation)
4) Six Months in a Leaky Boat (Split Enz)
5) The Wreck of the Hesperus (George Harrison)
6) Vahevala (Loggins & Messina)
7) The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald (Gordon Lightfoot)
8) "The Love Boat Theme" - Jack Jones


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Songs about boats

1) If I Had a Boat (Lyle Lovett)
2) The Old Boat (Eden Ahbez)
3) Rock the boat (Hues Corporation)
4) Six Months in a Leaky Boat (Split Enz)
5) The Wreck of the Hesperus (George Harrison)
6) Vahevala (Loggins & Messina)
7) The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald (Gordon Lightfoot)
8) "The Love Boat Theme" (Jack Jones)
9) Trains and boats and planes (Billy J Kramer and the Dakotas)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Songs about boats

1) If I Had a Boat (Lyle Lovett)
2) The Old Boat (Eden Ahbez)
3) Rock the boat (Hues Corporation)
4) Six Months in a Leaky Boat (Split Enz)
5) The Wreck of the Hesperus (George Harrison)
6) Vahevala (Loggins & Messina)
7) The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald (Gordon Lightfoot)
8) "The Love Boat Theme" (Jack Jones)
9) Trains and boats and planes (Billy J Kramer and the Dakotas) 
10) Slow Boat to China (Ella Fitzgerald)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Night, must be in title.

Disqualified songs from a previous similar theme:

Night And Day (Cole Porter)
Bring on the Night Time (Arcade Fire)
Night in the City is Pretty (Joni Mitchell)
Night Flight (Led Zeppelin)
Night of Fear (The Move)
Shadows of the Night (Pat Benatar)
Nights in White Satin (Moody Blues)
Because The Night (Patti Smith Group)


1) A night like this (Caro Emerald)


----------



## Duncan

New theme: Night, must be in title.

Disqualified songs from a previous similar theme:

Night And Day (Cole Porter)
Bring on the Night Time (Arcade Fire)
Night in the City is Pretty (Joni Mitchell)
Night Flight (Led Zeppelin)
Night of Fear (The Move)
Shadows of the Night (Pat Benatar)
Nights in White Satin (Moody Blues)
Because The Night (Patti Smith Group)


1) A night like this (Caro Emerald)
2) A Hard Day's Night (The Beatles)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: Night, must be in title.

Disqualified songs from a previous similar theme:

Night And Day (Cole Porter)
Bring on the Night Time (Arcade Fire)
Night in the City is Pretty (Joni Mitchell)
Night Flight (Led Zeppelin)
Night of Fear (The Move)
Shadows of the Night (Pat Benatar)
Nights in White Satin (Moody Blues)
Because The Night (Patti Smith Group)


1) A night like this (Caro Emerald)
2) A Hard Day's Night (The Beatles)
3) Night Fever (Bee Gees)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Night, must be in title.

Disqualified songs from a previous similar theme:

Night And Day (Cole Porter)
Bring on the Night Time (Arcade Fire)
Night in the City is Pretty (Joni Mitchell)
Night Flight (Led Zeppelin)
Night of Fear (The Move)
Shadows of the Night (Pat Benatar)
Nights in White Satin (Moody Blues)
Because The Night (Patti Smith Group)


1) A night like this (Caro Emerald)
2) A Hard Day's Night (The Beatles)
3) Night Fever (Bee Gees)
4) On this night of a 1000 stars (Jack Jersey)


----------



## Duncan

New theme: Night, must be in title.

Disqualified songs from a previous similar theme:

Night And Day (Cole Porter)
Bring on the Night Time (Arcade Fire)
Night in the City is Pretty (Joni Mitchell)
Night Flight (Led Zeppelin)
Night of Fear (The Move)
Shadows of the Night (Pat Benatar)
Nights in White Satin (Moody Blues)
Because The Night (Patti Smith Group)


1) A night like this (Caro Emerald)
2) A Hard Day's Night (The Beatles)
3) Night Fever (Bee Gees)
4) On this night of a 1000 stars (Jack Jersey)
5) Saturday Night (The Bay City Rollers - "The World' Greatest Rock & Roll Band")


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Night, must be in title.

Disqualified songs from a previous similar theme:

Night And Day (Cole Porter)
Bring on the Night Time (Arcade Fire)
Night in the City is Pretty (Joni Mitchell)
Night Flight (Led Zeppelin)
Night of Fear (The Move)
Shadows of the Night (Pat Benatar)
Nights in White Satin (Moody Blues)
Because The Night (Patti Smith Group)


1) A night like this (Caro Emerald)
2) A Hard Day's Night (The Beatles)
3) Night Fever (Bee Gees)
4) On this night of a 1000 stars (Jack Jersey)
5) Saturday Night (The Bay City Rollers - "The World' Greatest Rock & Roll Band")
6) All day and all of the Night (The Kinks)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: Night, must be in title.

Disqualified songs from a previous similar theme:

Night And Day (Cole Porter)
Bring on the Night Time (Arcade Fire)
Night in the City is Pretty (Joni Mitchell)
Night Flight (Led Zeppelin)
Night of Fear (The Move)
Shadows of the Night (Pat Benatar)
Nights in White Satin (Moody Blues)
Because The Night (Patti Smith Group)


1) A night like this (Caro Emerald)
2) A Hard Day's Night (The Beatles)
3) Night Fever (Bee Gees)
4) On this night of a 1000 stars (Jack Jersey)
5) Saturday Night (The Bay City Rollers - "The World' Greatest Rock & Roll Band")
6) All day and all of the Night (The Kinks)
7) Night Moves (Bob Seger)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Night, must be in title.

Disqualified songs from a previous similar theme:

_Night And Day (Cole Porter)
Bring on the Night Time (Arcade Fire)
Night in the City is Pretty (Joni Mitchell)
Night Flight (Led Zeppelin)
Night of Fear (The Move)
Shadows of the Night (Pat Benatar)
Nights in White Satin (Moody Blues)
Because The Night (Patti Smith Group)_

1) A night like this (Caro Emerald)
2) A Hard Day's Night (The Beatles)
3) Night Fever (Bee Gees)
4) On this night of a 1000 stars (Jack Jersey)
5) Saturday Night (The Bay City Rollers - "The World' Greatest Rock & Roll Band")
6) All day and all of the Night (The Kinks)
7) Night Moves (Bob Seger)
8) Saturday Night's All Right For Fighting (Elton John)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Night, must be in title.

Disqualified songs from a previous similar theme:

Night And Day (Cole Porter)
Bring on the Night Time (Arcade Fire)
Night in the City is Pretty (Joni Mitchell)
Night Flight (Led Zeppelin)
Night of Fear (The Move)
Shadows of the Night (Pat Benatar)
Nights in White Satin (Moody Blues)
Because The Night (Patti Smith Group)


1) A night like this (Caro Emerald)
2) A Hard Day's Night (The Beatles)
3) Night Fever (Bee Gees)
4) On this night of a 1000 stars (Jack Jersey)
5) Saturday Night (The Bay City Rollers - "The World' Greatest Rock & Roll Band")
6) All day and all of the Night (The Kinks)
7) Night Moves (Bob Seger)
8) Saturday Night's All Right For Fighting (Elton John)
9) One Night in Bangkok (Murray Head)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Night, must be in title.

Disqualified songs from a previous similar theme:

Night And Day (Cole Porter)
Bring on the Night Time (Arcade Fire)
Night in the City is Pretty (Joni Mitchell)
Night Flight (Led Zeppelin)
Night of Fear (The Move)
Shadows of the Night (Pat Benatar)
Nights in White Satin (Moody Blues)
Because The Night (Patti Smith Group)


1) A night like this (Caro Emerald)
2) A Hard Day's Night (The Beatles)
3) Night Fever (Bee Gees)
4) On this night of a 1000 stars (Jack Jersey)
5) Saturday Night (The Bay City Rollers - "The World' Greatest Rock & Roll Band")
6) All day and all of the Night (The Kinks)
7) Night Moves (Bob Seger)
8) Saturday Night's All Right For Fighting (Elton John)
9) One Night in Bangkok (Murray Head)
10) Princess of the Night (Saxon)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I see royalty has been a theme, how about just...
Princess...

1) Princess of China (Coldplay)


----------



## SanAntone

I see royalty has been a theme, how about just...
Princess...

1) Princess of China (Coldplay) 
2) She’s Bought a Hat Like Princess Marina (The Kins)


----------



## Duncan

I see royalty has been a theme, how about just...
Princess...

1) Princess of China (Coldplay)
2) She’s Bought a Hat Like Princess Marina (The Kins)
3) Jewish Princess (Frank Zappa)


----------



## SanAntone

Corrected board:

I see royalty has been a theme, how about just...
Princess...

1) Princess of China (Coldplay)
2) She’s Bought a Hat Like Princess Marina (The Kinks)
3) Jewish Princess (Frank Zappa)


----------



## pianozach

I see royalty has been a theme, how about just...
Princess...

1) Princess of China (Coldplay)
2) She’s Bought a Hat Like Princess Marina (The Kins)
3) Jewish Princess (Frank Zappa)
4) Good Night Princess (Paul McCartney)


----------



## SanAntone

I see royalty has been a theme, how about just...
Princess...

1) Princess of China (Coldplay)
2) She’s Bought a Hat Like Princess Marina (The Kinks)
3) Jewish Princess (Frank Zappa)
4) Good Night Princess (Paul McCartney) 
5) (Forgive Me) My Little Flower Princess (John Lennon)


----------



## Rogerx

I see royalty has been a theme, how about just...
Princess...

1) Princess of China (Coldplay)
2) She’s Bought a Hat Like Princess Marina (The Kinks)
3) Jewish Princess (Frank Zappa)
4) Good Night Princess (Paul McCartney)
5) (Forgive Me) My Little Flower Princess (John Lennon)
6) Princess Olivia ( Al Stewart)


----------



## Starving Wolf

I see royalty has been a theme, how about just...
Princess...

1) Princess of China (Coldplay)
2) She's Bought a Hat Like Princess Marina (The Kinks)
3) Jewish Princess (Frank Zappa)
4) Good Night Princess (Paul McCartney)
5) (Forgive Me) My Little Flower Princess (John Lennon)
6) Princess Olivia ( Al Stewart)
7) Someone Saved My Life Tonight (Elton John)

_Sitting like a princess perched in her electric chair_


----------



## Art Rock

I see royalty has been a theme, how about just...
Princess...

1) Princess of China (Coldplay)
2) She’s Bought a Hat Like Princess Marina (The Kinks)
3) Jewish Princess (Frank Zappa)
4) Good Night Princess (Paul McCartney)
5) (Forgive Me) My Little Flower Princess (John Lennon)
6) Princess Olivia ( Al Stewart)
7) Someone Saved My Life Tonight (Elton John)
8) Irresistible (Stéphanie)

A song by an actual princess (Princess Stéphanie of Monaco)........


----------



## Rogerx

I see royalty has been a theme, how about just...
Princess...

1) Princess of China (Coldplay)
2) She’s Bought a Hat Like Princess Marina (The Kinks)
3) Jewish Princess (Frank Zappa)
4) Good Night Princess (Paul McCartney)
5) (Forgive Me) My Little Flower Princess (John Lennon)
6) Princess Olivia ( Al Stewart)
7) Someone Saved My Life Tonight (Elton John)
8) Irresistible (Stéphanie)
9) Pineapple Princess( Annette Funicello )


----------



## SanAntone

I see royalty has been a theme, how about just...
Princess...

1) Princess of China (Coldplay)
2) She’s Bought a Hat Like Princess Marina (The Kinks)
3) Jewish Princess (Frank Zappa)
4) Good Night Princess (Paul McCartney)
5) (Forgive Me) My Little Flower Princess (John Lennon)
6) Princess Olivia ( Al Stewart)
7) Someone Saved My Life Tonight (Elton John)
8) Irresistible (Stéphanie)
9) Pineapple Princess( Annette Funicello ) 
10) Princess (Seal)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: songs with titles starting with "She".

1) She's moved on (Porcupine Tree)


----------



## Bulldog

Theme: songs with titles starting with "She".

1) She's moved on (Porcupine Tree)
2) She Loves You (The Beatles)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: songs with titles starting with "She".

1) She's moved on (Porcupine Tree)
2) She Loves You (The Beatles) 
3) She's About a Mover (Sir Douglas Quintet)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: songs with titles starting with "She".

1) She's moved on (Porcupine Tree)
2) She Loves You (The Beatles)
3) She's About a Mover (Sir Douglas Quintet)
4) She Bangs ( Ricky Martin)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: songs with titles starting with "She".

1) She's moved on (Porcupine Tree)
2) She Loves You (The Beatles)
3) She's About a Mover (Sir Douglas Quintet)
4) She Bangs ( Ricky Martin)
5) She flies on strange wings (Golden Earring)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: songs with titles starting with "She".

1) She's moved on (Porcupine Tree)
2) She Loves You (The Beatles)
3) She's About a Mover (Sir Douglas Quintet)
4) She Bangs ( Ricky Martin)
5) She flies on strange wings (Golden Earring) 
6) She's Leaving Home (The Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: songs with titles starting with "She".

1) She's moved on (Porcupine Tree)
2) She Loves You (The Beatles)
3) She's About a Mover (Sir Douglas Quintet)
4) She Bangs ( Ricky Martin)
5) She flies on strange wings (Golden Earring)
6) She's Leaving Home (The Beatles)
7) She Belongs To Me ( Bob Dylan)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: songs with titles starting with "She".

1) She's moved on (Porcupine Tree)
2) She Loves You (The Beatles)
3) She's About a Mover (Sir Douglas Quintet)
4) She Bangs ( Ricky Martin)
5) She flies on strange wings (Golden Earring)
6) She's Leaving Home (The Beatles)
7) She Belongs To Me ( Bob Dylan)
8) She (Elvis Costello)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: songs with titles starting with "She".

1) She's moved on (Porcupine Tree)
2) She Loves You (The Beatles)
3) She's About a Mover (Sir Douglas Quintet)
4) She Bangs ( Ricky Martin)
5) She flies on strange wings (Golden Earring)
6) She's Leaving Home (The Beatles)
7) She Belongs To Me ( Bob Dylan)
8) She (Elvis Costello) 
9) She Said She Said (The Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: songs with titles starting with "She".

1) She's moved on (Porcupine Tree)
2) She Loves You (The Beatles)
3) She's About a Mover (Sir Douglas Quintet)
4) She Bangs ( Ricky Martin)
5) She flies on strange wings (Golden Earring)
6) She's Leaving Home (The Beatles)
7) She Belongs To Me ( Bob Dylan)
8) She (Elvis Costello)
9) She Said She Said (The Beatles)
10)She's A Fool (Lesley Gore)



Anyone can start new theme


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Miss, Ms. or Mrs. - must be in title.

1) Ms. Grace (The Tymes)


----------



## Duncan

Theme: Miss, Ms. or Mrs. - must be in title.

1) Ms. Grace (The Tymes)
2) Miss You (The Rolling Stones)


----------



## Art Rock

Very clever, but please no more variations on the word miss.


----------



## Duncan

No one in the history of this thread has played fast and loose with themes more consistently and unapologetically than you, Art... You're just jealous that I got there before you did - :lol:


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: Miss, Ms. or Mrs. - must be in title.

1) Ms. Grace (The Tymes)
2) Miss You (The Rolling Stones) 
3) Mrs. Robinson (Simon & Garfinkel)


----------



## Duncan

Theme: Miss, Ms. or Mrs. - must be in title.

1) Ms. Grace (The Tymes)
2) Miss You (The Rolling Stones)
3) Mrs. Robinson (Simon & Garfinkel)
4) Mrs. Brown, You've Got A Lovely Daughter (Herman's Hermits)


----------



## Bulldog

Theme: Miss, Ms. or Mrs. - must be in title.

1) Ms. Grace (The Tymes)
2) Miss You (The Rolling Stones)
3) Mrs. Robinson (Simon & Garfinkel)
4) Mrs. Brown, You've Got A Lovely Daughter (Herman's Hermits)
5) Good Golly Miss Molly (Little Richard)


----------



## Duncan

Theme: Miss, Ms. or Mrs. - must be in title.

1) Ms. Grace (The Tymes)
2) Miss You (The Rolling Stones)
3) Mrs. Robinson (Simon & Garfinkel)
4) Mrs. Brown, You've Got A Lovely Daughter (Herman's Hermits)
5) Good Golly Miss Molly (Little Richard)
6) There She is, Miss America (Bert Parks)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Miss, Ms. or Mrs. - must be in title.

1) Ms. Grace (The Tymes)
2) Miss You (The Rolling Stones)
3) Mrs. Robinson (Simon & Garfinkel)
4) Mrs. Brown, You've Got A Lovely Daughter (Herman's Hermits)
5) Good Golly Miss Molly (Little Richard)
6) There She is, Miss America (Bert Parks)
7) Miss Wonderful (Wally Tax)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme: Miss, Ms. or Mrs. - must be in title.

1) Ms. Grace (The Tymes)
2) Miss You (The Rolling Stones)
3) Mrs. Robinson (Simon & Garfinkel)
4) Mrs. Brown, You've Got A Lovely Daughter (Herman's Hermits)
5) Good Golly Miss Molly (Little Richard)
6) There She is, Miss America (Bert Parks)
7) Miss Wonderful (Wally Tax)
8) Miss Mistreated (Rainbow)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: Miss, Ms. or Mrs. - must be in title.

1) Ms. Grace (The Tymes)
2) Miss You (The Rolling Stones)
3) Mrs. Robinson (Simon & Garfinkel)
4) Mrs. Brown, You've Got A Lovely Daughter (Herman's Hermits)
5) Good Golly Miss Molly (Little Richard)
6) There She is, Miss America (Bert Parks)
7) Miss Wonderful (Wally Tax)
8) Miss Mistreated (Rainbow) 
9) Little Miss Lover (Jimi Hendrix)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Miss, Ms. or Mrs. - must be in title.

1) Ms. Grace (The Tymes)
2) Miss You (The Rolling Stones)
3) Mrs. Robinson (Simon & Garfinkel)
4) Mrs. Brown, You've Got A Lovely Daughter (Herman's Hermits)
5) Good Golly Miss Molly (Little Richard)
6) There She is, Miss America (Bert Parks)
7) Miss Wonderful (Wally Tax)
8) Miss Mistreated (Rainbow) 
9) Little Miss Lover (Jimi Hendrix)
10) Little Miss Strange (The Jimi Hendrix Experience)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: From the toolbox

1) Maxwell's Silver Hammer (The Beatles)


----------



## Duncan

Theme: From the toolbox

1) Maxwell's Silver Hammer (The Beatles)
2) Monkey Wrench (Foo Fighters)

===========================================================

Question for pianoZach - how big is the toolbox?


----------



## pianozach

Duncan said:


> ===========================================================
> 
> Question for pianoZach - how big is the toolbox?


Standard size or large enough for a single auto mechanic.


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: From the toolbox

1) Maxwell's Silver Hammer (The Beatles)
2) Monkey Wrench (Foo Fighters)
3) Hard Hat and a Hammer (Alan Jackson)


----------



## Duncan

Theme: From the toolbox

1) Maxwell's Silver Hammer (The Beatles)
2) Monkey Wrench (Foo Fighters)
3) Hard Hat and a Hammer (Alan Jackson)
4) Nuts, Bolts, and Screws (Slade)





=========================================================

Thanks for the reply, Zach - the tools (sledgehammer, scythe) would not have fit in the sizes offered and thus would have been open to disqualification.


----------



## Art Rock

So I *saw *her standing there won't fit either?


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: From the toolbox

1) Maxwell's Silver Hammer (The Beatles)
2) Monkey Wrench (Foo Fighters)
3) Hard Hat and a Hammer (Alan Jackson)
4) Nuts, Bolts, and Screws (Slade)
5) If I had a hammer (Pete Seeger)


----------



## Duncan

Art Rock said:


> So I *saw *her standing there won't fit either?


As God is my witness, Art, I had just returned now to write to Zach and ask for a ruling in advance for when you showed up and tried to pass off "I *Saw* Her Standing There"as a "toolbox tune" - :lol:


----------



## Duncan

Theme: From the toolbox

1) Maxwell's Silver Hammer (The Beatles)
2) Monkey Wrench (Foo Fighters)
3) Hard Hat and a Hammer (Alan Jackson)
4) Nuts, Bolts, and Screws (Slade)
5) If I had a hammer (Pete Seeger)
6) Screwdriver (The White Stripes)


----------



## Room2201974

Theme: From the toolbox

1) Maxwell's Silver Hammer (The Beatles)
2) Monkey Wrench (Foo Fighters)
3) Hard Hat and a Hammer (Alan Jackson)
4) Nuts, Bolts, and Screws (Slade)
5) If I had a hammer (Pete Seeger)
6) Screwdriver (The White Stripes)
7) Nails In My Feet (Crowded House)


----------



## Art Rock

Edit: All's well once more.


----------



## Room2201974

Corrected. I didn't read the other posts above 8342 before coming up with what I thought was a hilarious take on a play of words which I thought was totally acceptable. Obviously already thought of, but I'm mystified at the rejection. Post 8339 should be acceptable in my mind.


----------



## Rogerx

8 hours no activity so :

New the :Revenge
1)Shackler's Revenge ( Guns N' Roses)

Canceled, feel free to star other one.


----------



## Art Rock

You started the same theme with the same song last week. This was the result:

1) Shackler's Revenge ( Guns N' Roses)
2) Our Revenge (Paula Cole)
3) Living Well is the Best Revenge ( R.E.M.)
4) These Boots Are Made For Walkin' (Nancy Sinatra)
5) A boy named Sue (Johnny Cash)
6) Your Time Is Gonna Come (Led Zeppelin)
7) Better Than Revenge ( Taylor Swift)
8) Screaming for Vengeance (Judas Priest)
9) Sweet Revenge (John Prine)
10) Listening wind (Talking Heads)

I'm not sure there's enough mileage in the theme for another round.


----------



## Rogerx

You are right, I shall withdraw ,sorry, keep going.


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: From the toolbox

1) Maxwell's Silver Hammer (The Beatles)
2) Monkey Wrench (Foo Fighters)
3) Hard Hat and a Hammer (Alan Jackson)
4) Nuts, Bolts, and Screws (Slade)
5) If I had a hammer (Pete Seeger)
6) Screwdriver (The White Stripes)
7) Nails In My Feet (Crowded House)
8) An Englishman in New York (Godley and Creme)

_Devoted collectors of paraphernalia out walking the rock
Battle and bitch for the ultimate kitch
Of a crucifix clock
Two miniature romans, running on rails
Appear every hour and bang in the nails_


----------



## Rogerx

1) Maxwell's Silver Hammer (The Beatles)
2) Monkey Wrench (Foo Fighters)
3) Hard Hat and a Hammer (Alan Jackson)
4) Nuts, Bolts, and Screws (Slade)
5) If I had a hammer (Pete Seeger)
6) Screwdriver (The White Stripes)
7) Nails In My Feet (Crowded House)
8) An Englishman in New York (Godley and Creme)
9) Gift of Screws ( Lindsey Buckingham)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: From the toolbox

1) Maxwell's Silver Hammer (The Beatles)
2) Monkey Wrench (Foo Fighters)
3) Hard Hat and a Hammer (Alan Jackson)
4) Nuts, Bolts, and Screws (Slade)
5) If I had a hammer (Pete Seeger)
6) Screwdriver (The White Stripes)
7) Nails In My Feet (Crowded House)
8) An Englishman in New York (Godley and Creme)
9) Gift of Screws ( Lindsey Buckingham)
10) U can't touch this (MC Hammer)

_Hammer time!_


----------



## Art Rock

Let's try a slight twist.

Theme = bands with a number in their name (no repeats of bands). Post your favourite song of them.

And let's not get too creative, actual numbers, e.g. not Fleetwood Mac.

1) Hurt (Nine Inch Nails)


----------



## Rogerx

Let's try a slight twist.

Theme = bands with a number in their name (no repeats of bands). Post your favourite song of them.

And let's not get too creative, actual numbers, e.g. not Fleetwood Mac.

1) Hurt (Nine Inch Nails)
2) Lessons in Love ( UB40)


----------



## Bulldog

Let's try a slight twist.

Theme = bands with a number in their name (no repeats of bands). Post your favourite song of them.

And let's not get too creative, actual numbers, e.g. not Fleetwood Mac.

1) Hurt (Nine Inch Nails)
2) Lessons in Love (UB40)
3) Reach Out I'll Be There (Four Tops)


----------



## Art Rock

Let's try a slight twist.

Theme = bands with a number in their name (no repeats of bands). Post your favourite song of them.

And let's not get too creative, actual numbers, e.g. not Fleetwood Mac.

1) Hurt (Nine Inch Nails)
2) Lessons in Love (UB40)
3) Reach Out I'll Be There (Four Tops)
4) I'm not in love (10CC)


----------



## Rogerx

Let's try a slight twist.

Theme = bands with a number in their name (no repeats of bands). Post your favourite song of them.

And let's not get too creative, actual numbers, e.g. not Fleetwood Mac.

1) Hurt (Nine Inch Nails)
2) Lessons in Love (UB40)
3) Reach Out I'll Be There (Four Tops)
4) I'm not in love (10CC)
5) What's up?(4 Non Blondes)


----------



## Duncan

Let's try a slight twist.

Theme = bands with a number in their name (no repeats of bands). Post your favourite song of them.

And let's not get too creative, actual numbers, e.g. not Fleetwood Mac.

1) Hurt (Nine Inch Nails)
2) Lessons in Love (UB40)
3) Reach Out I'll Be There (Four Tops)
4) I'm not in love (10CC)
5) Another Girl, Another Planet (The Only Ones)


----------



## SanAntone

Let's try a slight twist.

Theme = bands with a number in their name (no repeats of bands). Post your favourite song of them.

And let's not get too creative, actual numbers, e.g. not Fleetwood Mac.

1) Hurt (Nine Inch Nails)
2) Lessons in Love (UB40)
3) Reach Out I'll Be There (Four Tops)
4) I'm not in love (10CC)
5) Another Girl, Another Planet (The Only Ones) 
6) Cherokee Boogie (BR5-49)


----------



## Rogerx

Let's try a slight twist.

Theme = bands with a number in their name (no repeats of bands). Post your favourite song of them.

And let's not get too creative, actual numbers, e.g. not Fleetwood Mac.

1) Hurt (Nine Inch Nails)
2) Lessons in Love (UB40)
3) Reach Out I'll Be There (Four Tops)
4) I'm not in love (10CC)
5)) What's up?(4 Non Blondes)
6) Another Girl, Another Planet (The Only Ones)
7) Cherokee Boogie (BR5-49) corrected list


----------



## Room2201974

Let's try a slight twist.

Theme = bands with a number in their name (no repeats of bands). Post your favourite song of them.

And let's not get too creative, actual numbers, e.g. not Fleetwood Mac.

1) Hurt (Nine Inch Nails)
2) Lessons in Love (UB40)
3) Reach Out I'll Be There (Four Tops)
4) I'm not in love (10CC)
5) Another Girl, Another Planet (The Only Ones)
6) Cherokee Boogie (BR5-49)
7) Beautiful Day (U2)


----------



## Rogerx

Please correct your post .


----------



## Duncan

Let's try a slight twist.

Theme = bands with a number in their name (no repeats of bands). Post your favourite song of them.

And let's not get too creative, actual numbers, e.g. not Fleetwood Mac.

1) Hurt (Nine Inch Nails)
2) Lessons in Love (UB40)
3) Reach Out I'll Be There (Four Tops)
4) I'm not in love (10CC)
5)) What's up?(4 Non Blondes)
6) Another Girl, Another Planet (The Only Ones)
7) Cherokee Boogie (BR5-49) 
8) Beautiful Day (U2)
9) Catch Us If You Can (The Dave Clark Five)


----------



## Art Rock

Let's try a slight twist.

Theme = bands with a number in their name (no repeats of bands). Post your favourite song of them.

And let's not get too creative, actual numbers, e.g. not Fleetwood Mac.

1) Hurt (Nine Inch Nails)
2) Lessons in Love (UB40)
3) Reach Out I'll Be There (Four Tops)
4) I'm not in love (10CC)
5)) What's up?(4 Non Blondes)
6) Another Girl, Another Planet (The Only Ones)
7) Cherokee Boogie (BR5-49)
8) Beautiful Day (U2)
9) Catch Us If You Can (The Dave Clark Five)
10) I'm on fire (5000 Volts)

I picked this theme, someone else can choose the next.


----------



## Duncan

New theme... songs with electronically enhanced/altered vocal effects -

Here's an example which will be used as the first selection...






1.) Video Killed the Radio Star (The Buggles)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme... songs with electronically enhanced/altered vocal effects -

1.) Video Killed the Radio Star (The Buggles)
2.) Hey Saint Peter (Flash and the Pan)


----------



## Duncan

New theme... songs with electronically enhanced/altered vocal effects -

1.) Video Killed the Radio Star (The Buggles)
2.) Hey Saint Peter (Flash and the Pan)
3.) Believe (Cher)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme... songs with electronically enhanced/altered vocal effects -

1.) Video Killed the Radio Star (The Buggles)
2.) Hey Saint Peter (Flash and the Pan)
3.) Believe (Cher)
4.) Only God Knows Why (Kid Rock)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme... songs with electronically enhanced/altered vocal effects -

1.) Video Killed the Radio Star (The Buggles)
2.) Hey Saint Peter (Flash and the Pan)
3.) Believe (Cher)
4.) Only God Knows Why (Kid Rock)
5.) Sample And Hold (Neil Young)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme... songs with electronically enhanced/altered vocal effects -

1.) Video Killed the Radio Star (The Buggles)
2.) Hey Saint Peter (Flash and the Pan)
3.) Believe (Cher)
4.) Only God Knows Why (Kid Rock)
5.) Sample And Hold (Neil Young)
6.) Days of Pearly Spencer (David McWilliams)


----------



## Duncan

New theme... songs with electronically enhanced/altered vocal effects -

1.) Video Killed the Radio Star (The Buggles)
2.) Hey Saint Peter (Flash and the Pan)
3.) Believe (Cher)
4.) Only God Knows Why (Kid Rock)
5.) Sample And Hold (Neil Young)
6.) Days of Pearly Spencer (David McWilliams)
7.) Mr. Blue Sky (Electric Light Orchestra)






Starts at the 2:40 mark...


----------



## pianozach

New theme... songs with electronically enhanced/altered vocal effects -

1. Video Killed the Radio Star (The Buggles)
2. Hey Saint Peter (Flash and the Pan)
3. Believe (Cher)
4. Only God Knows Why (Kid Rock)
5. Sample And Hold (Neil Young)
6. Days of Pearly Spencer (David McWilliams)
7. Mr. Blue Sky (Electric Light Orchestra)
8. Aqualung (Jethro Tull)

_Telephone voice halfway through_


----------



## Art Rock

New theme... songs with electronically enhanced/altered vocal effects -

1. Video Killed the Radio Star (The Buggles)
2. Hey Saint Peter (Flash and the Pan)
3. Believe (Cher)
4. Only God Knows Why (Kid Rock)
5. Sample And Hold (Neil Young)
6. Days of Pearly Spencer (David McWilliams)
7. Mr. Blue Sky (Electric Light Orchestra)
8. Aqualung (Jethro Tull)
9. O Superman (Laurie Anderson)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme... songs with electronically enhanced/altered vocal effects -

1. Video Killed the Radio Star (The Buggles)
2. Hey Saint Peter (Flash and the Pan)
3. Believe (Cher)
4. Only God Knows Why (Kid Rock)
5. Sample And Hold (Neil Young)
6. Days of Pearly Spencer (David McWilliams)
7. Mr. Blue Sky (Electric Light Orchestra)
8. Aqualung (Jethro Tull)
9. O Superman (Laurie Anderson) 
10. Uncle Albert/Admiral Halsey (Paul McCartney)

Third verse about 1:30


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs about mothers

1) Mama Tried (Merle Haggard)


----------



## Duncan

New theme: songs about mothers

1) Mama Tried (Merle Haggard)
2) M-o-t-h-e-r (A Word That Means The World To Me) Henry Burr - 1915


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: songs about mothers

1) Mama Tried (Merle Haggard)
2) M-o-t-h-e-r (A Word That Means The World To Me) Henry Burr - 1915
3) Mother and Child Reunion (Paul Simon)


----------



## Duncan

New theme: songs about mothers

1) Mama Tried (Merle Haggard)
2) M-o-t-h-e-r (A Word That Means The World To Me) Henry Burr - 1915
3) Mother and Child Reunion (Paul Simon)
4) Mama Told Me Not To Come (Three Dog Night)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: songs about mothers

1) Mama Tried (Merle Haggard)
2) M-o-t-h-e-r (A Word That Means The World To Me) Henry Burr - 1915
3) Mother and Child Reunion (Paul Simon)
4) Mama Told Me Not To Come (Three Dog Night)
5)Don't Tell Your Mother (The Sundays)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: songs about mothers

1) Mama Tried (Merle Haggard)
2) M-o-t-h-e-r (A Word That Means The World To Me) Henry Burr - 1915
3) Mother and Child Reunion (Paul Simon)
4) Mama Told Me Not To Come (Three Dog Night)
5)Don't Tell Your Mother (The Sundays)
6) Does Your Mother Know (Abba)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs about mothers

1) Mama Tried (Merle Haggard)
2) M-o-t-h-e-r (A Word That Means The World To Me) Henry Burr - 1915
3) Mother and Child Reunion (Paul Simon)
4) Mama Told Me Not To Come (Three Dog Night)
5)Don't Tell Your Mother (The Sundays)
6) Does Your Mother Know (Abba)
7) Mother (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: songs about mothers

1) Mama Tried (Merle Haggard)
2) M-o-t-h-e-r (A Word That Means The World To Me) Henry Burr - 1915
3) Mother and Child Reunion (Paul Simon)
4) Mama Told Me Not To Come (Three Dog Night)
5)Don't Tell Your Mother (The Sundays)
6) Does Your Mother Know (Abba)
7) Mama Kin (Aerosmith)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: songs about mothers

1) Mama Tried (Merle Haggard)
2) M-o-t-h-e-r (A Word That Means The World To Me) Henry Burr - 1915
3) Mother and Child Reunion (Paul Simon)
4) Mama Told Me Not To Come (Three Dog Night)
5)Don't Tell Your Mother (The Sundays)
6) Does Your Mother Know (Abba)
7) Mother (Pink Floyd)
8) Mother Kin (Aerosmith)
9) Mother's Little Helper (The Rolling Stones)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: songs about mothers

1) Mama Tried (Merle Haggard)
2) M-o-t-h-e-r (A Word That Means The World To Me) Henry Burr - 1915
3) Mother and Child Reunion (Paul Simon)
4) Mama Told Me Not To Come (Three Dog Night)
5)Don't Tell Your Mother (The Sundays)
6) Does Your Mother Know (Abba)
7) Mother (Pink Floyd)
8) Mama Kin (Aerosmith)
9) Mother's Little Helper (The Rolling Stones)


----------



## Duncan

New theme: songs about mothers

1) Mama Tried (Merle Haggard)
2) M-o-t-h-e-r (A Word That Means The World To Me) Henry Burr - 1915
3) Mother and Child Reunion (Paul Simon)
4) Mama Told Me Not To Come (Three Dog Night)
5)Don't Tell Your Mother (The Sundays)
6) Does Your Mother Know (Abba)
7) Mother (Pink Floyd)
8) Mama Kin (Aerosmith)
9) Mother's Little Helper (The Rolling Stones)
10) Mama, You've Been On My Mind (Rod Stewart)


----------



## Duncan

New theme - songs with *three* or more *consecutive* words separated by one or more commas...

Note: three words separated by two "and"s is also acceptable e.g. (word) and (word) and (word)...

1) (What's So Funny 'Bout)* Peace, Love, and Understanding* (Elvis Costello)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme - songs with three or more consecutive words separated by one or more commas...

1) (What's So Funny 'Bout) Peace, Love, and Understanding (Elvis Costello)
2) Here, There and Everywhere (The Beatles)


----------



## Duncan

*Re-posting to reflect additional change in theme...*

=======================================================

New theme - songs with three or more consecutive words separated by one or more commas...

Note: three words separated by two "and"s is also acceptable e.g. (word) and (word) and (word)...

1) (What's So Funny 'Bout) Peace, Love, and Understanding (Elvis Costello)
2) Here, There, and Everywhere (The Beatles)
3) Sex & Drugs & Rock & Roll (Ian Dury and the Blockheads)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme - songs with three or more consecutive words separated by one or more commas...

Note: three words separated by two "and"s is also acceptable e.g. (word) and (word) and (word)...


1) (What's So Funny 'Bout) Peace, Love, and Understanding (Elvis Costello)
2) Here, There, and Everywhere (The Beatles)
3) Sex & Drugs & Rock & Roll (Ian Dury and the Blockheads) 
4) Signed, Sealed, Delivered, I'm Yours (Stevie Wonder)


----------



## Duncan

New theme - songs with three or more consecutive words separated by one or more commas...

Note: three words separated by two "and"s is also acceptable e.g. (word) and (word) and (word)...


1) (What's So Funny 'Bout) Peace, Love, and Understanding (Elvis Costello)
2) Here, There, and Everywhere (The Beatles)
3) Sex & Drugs & Rock & Roll (Ian Dury and the Blockheads)
4) Signed, Sealed, Delivered, I'm Yours (Stevie Wonder)
5) Gypsies, Tramps, and Thieves (Cher)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme - songs with three or more consecutive words separated by one or more commas...

Note: three words separated by two "and"s is also acceptable e.g. (word) and (word) and (word)...


1) (What's So Funny 'Bout) Peace, Love, and Understanding (Elvis Costello)
2) Here, There, and Everywhere (The Beatles)
3) Sex & Drugs & Rock & Roll (Ian Dury and the Blockheads)
4) Signed, Sealed, Delivered, I'm Yours (Stevie Wonder)
5) Beg, Steal or Borrow (The New Seekers)


----------



## Duncan

Corrected post...

New theme - songs with three or more consecutive words separated by one or more commas...

Note: three words separated by two "and"s is also acceptable e.g. (word) and (word) and (word)...


1) (What's So Funny 'Bout) Peace, Love, and Understanding (Elvis Costello)
2) Here, There, and Everywhere (The Beatles)
3) Sex & Drugs & Rock & Roll (Ian Dury and the Blockheads)
4) Signed, Sealed, Delivered, I'm Yours (Stevie Wonder)
5) Beg, Steal or Borrow (The New Seekers)
6) Lawyers, Guns, and Money (Warren Zevon)


----------



## Art Rock

Corrected board:

New theme - songs with three or more consecutive words separated by one or more commas...

Note: three words separated by two "and"s is also acceptable e.g. (word) and (word) and (word)...


1) (What's So Funny 'Bout) Peace, Love, and Understanding (Elvis Costello)
2) Here, There, and Everywhere (The Beatles)
3) Sex & Drugs & Rock & Roll (Ian Dury and the Blockheads)
4) Signed, Sealed, Delivered, I'm Yours (Stevie Wonder)
5) Gypsies, Tramps, and Thieves (Cher)
6) Beg, Steal or Borrow (The New Seekers)
7) Lawyers, Guns, and Money (Warren Zevon)
8) Anyplace, Anywhere, Anytime (Nena and Kim Wilde)


----------



## pianozach

New theme - songs with three or more consecutive words separated by one or more commas...

Note: three words separated by two "and"s is also acceptable e.g. (word) and (word) and (word)...


1) (What's So Funny 'Bout) Peace, Love, and Understanding (Elvis Costello)
2) Here, There, and Everywhere (The Beatles)
3) Sex & Drugs & Rock & Roll (Ian Dury and the Blockheads)
4) Signed, Sealed, Delivered, I'm Yours (Stevie Wonder)
5) Gypsies, Tramps, and Thieves (Cher)
6) Beg, Steal or Borrow (The New Seekers)
7) Lawyers, Guns, and Money (Warren Zevon)
8) Anyplace, Anywhere, Anytime (Nena and Kim Wilde)
9) Live, Laugh, Love (Clay Walker)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme - songs with three or more consecutive words separated by one or more commas...

Note: three words separated by two "and"s is also acceptable e.g. (word) and (word) and (word)...


1) (What's So Funny 'Bout) Peace, Love, and Understanding (Elvis Costello)
2) Here, There, and Everywhere (The Beatles)
3) Sex & Drugs & Rock & Roll (Ian Dury and the Blockheads)
4) Signed, Sealed, Delivered, I'm Yours (Stevie Wonder)
5) Gypsies, Tramps, and Thieves (Cher)
6) Beg, Steal or Borrow (The New Seekers)
7) Lawyers, Guns, and Money (Warren Zevon)
8) Anyplace, Anywhere, Anytime (Nena and Kim Wilde)
9) Live, Laugh, Love (Clay Walker)

post withdraw, continue please


----------



## Art Rock

I doubt that #10 fits the intended theme. It's not just any title with a comma in it.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme - songs with three or more consecutive words separated by one or more commas...

Note: three words separated by two "and"s is also acceptable e.g. (word) and (word) and (word)...


1) (What's So Funny 'Bout) Peace, Love, and Understanding (Elvis Costello)
2) Here, There, and Everywhere (The Beatles)
3) Sex & Drugs & Rock & Roll (Ian Dury and the Blockheads)
4) Signed, Sealed, Delivered, I'm Yours (Stevie Wonder)
5) Gypsies, Tramps, and Thieves (Cher)
6) Beg, Steal or Borrow (The New Seekers)
7) Lawyers, Guns, and Money (Warren Zevon)
8) Anyplace, Anywhere, Anytime (Nena and Kim Wilde)
9) Live, Laugh, Love (Clay Walker)
10) Train and boats and planes (Billy J Kramer and the Dakotas)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs about the Middle East

FYI, these are the countries: Bahrain, Cyprus, Egypt, Iran, Iraq, Israel, Jordan, Kuwait, Lebanon, Oman, Palestine, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, Syria, Turkey, United Arab Emirates, Yemen.

Not more than four songs referring to the same country. References must be to country name, city names, etc (not generic like Midnight at the oasis).

1) The Lebanon (Human League)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs about the Middle East

FYI, these are the countries: Bahrain, Cyprus, Egypt, Iran, Iraq, Israel, Jordan, Kuwait, Lebanon, Oman, Palestine, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, Syria, Turkey, United Arab Emirates, Yemen.

Not more than four songs referring to the same country. References must be to country name, city names, etc (not generic like Midnight at the oasis).

1) The Lebanon (Human League)
2) Song For Palestine ( Pink Floyd )


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs about the Middle East

FYI, these are the countries: Bahrain, Cyprus, Egypt, Iran, Iraq, Israel, Jordan, Kuwait, Lebanon, Oman, Palestine, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, Syria, Turkey, United Arab Emirates, Yemen.

Not more than four songs referring to the same country. References must be to country name, city names, etc (not generic like Midnight at the oasis).

1) The Lebanon (Human League)
2) Song For Palestine ( Pink Floyd )
3) Beirut (Peter Sarstedt)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs about the Middle East

FYI, these are the countries: Bahrain, Cyprus, Egypt, Iran, Iraq, Israel, Jordan, Kuwait, Lebanon, Oman, Palestine, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, Syria, Turkey, United Arab Emirates, Yemen.

Not more than four songs referring to the same country. References must be to country name, city names, etc (not generic like Midnight at the oasis).

1) The Lebanon (Human League)
2) Song For Palestine ( Pink Floyd )
3) Beirut (Peter Sarstedt)
4) Jerusalem ( Sinéad O'Connor)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs about the Middle East

FYI, these are the countries: Bahrain, Cyprus, Egypt, Iran, Iraq, Israel, Jordan, Kuwait, Lebanon, Oman, Palestine, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, Syria, Turkey, United Arab Emirates, Yemen.

Not more than four songs referring to the same country. References must be to country name, city names, etc (not generic like Midnight at the oasis).

1) The Lebanon (Human League)
2) Song For Palestine ( Pink Floyd )
3) Beirut (Peter Sarstedt)
4) Jerusalem ( Sinéad O'Connor) 
5) Yerushalayim shel zahav (Phish)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs about the Middle East

FYI, these are the countries: Bahrain, Cyprus, Egypt, Iran, Iraq, Israel, Jordan, Kuwait, Lebanon, Oman, Palestine, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, Syria, Turkey, United Arab Emirates, Yemen.

Not more than four songs referring to the same country. References must be to country name, city names, etc (not generic like Midnight at the oasis).

1) The Lebanon (Human League)
2) Song For Palestine ( Pink Floyd )
3) Beirut (Peter Sarstedt)
4) Jerusalem ( Sinéad O'Connor)
5) Yerushalayim shel zahav (Phish)
6) Jerusalem(Esther Ofarim)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs about the Middle East

FYI, these are the countries: Bahrain, Cyprus, Egypt, Iran, Iraq, Israel, Jordan, Kuwait, Lebanon, Oman, Palestine, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, Syria, Turkey, United Arab Emirates, Yemen.

Not more than four songs referring to the same country. References must be to country name, city names, etc (not generic like Midnight at the oasis).

1) The Lebanon (Human League)
2) Song For Palestine ( Pink Floyd )
3) Beirut (Peter Sarstedt)
4) Jerusalem ( Sinéad O'Connor)
5) Yerushalayim shel zahav (Phish)
6) Jerusalem (Esther Ofarim)
7) Nightboat to Cairo (Madness)


----------



## SanAntone

Question: Does #2 count as one referring to Israel?


----------



## Art Rock

SanAntone said:


> Question: Does #2 count as one referring to Israel?


No, leaving political discussions aside, Wikipedia lists Palestine as one of the countries in the Middle East (see theme description).


----------



## pianozach

New theme: songs about the Middle East

FYI, these are the countries: Bahrain, Cyprus, Egypt, Iran, Iraq, Israel, Jordan, Kuwait, Lebanon, Oman, Palestine, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, Syria, Turkey, United Arab Emirates, Yemen.

Not more than four songs referring to the same country. References must be to country name, city names, etc (not generic like Midnight at the oasis).

1) The Lebanon (Human League)
2) Song For Palestine ( Pink Floyd )
3) Beirut (Peter Sarstedt)
4) Jerusalem ( Sinéad O'Connor)
5) Yerushalayim shel zahav (Phish)
6) Jerusalem (Esther Ofarim)
7) Nightboat to Cairo (Madness)
8) Spirits of Ancient Egypt (Wings)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs about the Middle East

FYI, these are the countries: Bahrain, Cyprus, Egypt, Iran, Iraq, Israel, Jordan, Kuwait, Lebanon, Oman, Palestine, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, Syria, Turkey, United Arab Emirates, Yemen.

Not more than four songs referring to the same country. References must be to country name, city names, etc (not generic like Midnight at the oasis).

1) The Lebanon (Human League)
2) Song For Palestine ( Pink Floyd )
3) Beirut (Peter Sarstedt)
4) Jerusalem ( Sinéad O'Connor)
5) Yerushalayim shel zahav (Phish)
6) Jerusalem (Esther Ofarim)
7) Nightboat to Cairo (Madness)
8) Spirits of Ancient Egypt (Wings) 
9) Walk Like An Egyptian (Bangles) - not sure if this qualifies.

Why would not Afghanistan be included?


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: songs about the Middle East

FYI, these are the countries: Bahrain, Cyprus, Egypt, Iran, Iraq, Israel, Jordan, Kuwait, Lebanon, Oman, Palestine, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, Syria, Turkey, United Arab Emirates, Yemen.

Not more than four songs referring to the same country. References must be to country name, city names, etc (not generic like Midnight at the oasis).

1) The Lebanon (Human League)
2) Song For Palestine ( Pink Floyd )
3) Beirut (Peter Sarstedt)
4) Jerusalem ( Sinéad O'Connor)
5) Yerushalayim shel zahav (Phish)
6) Jerusalem (Esther Ofarim)
7) Nightboat to Cairo (Madness)
8) Spirits of Ancient Egypt (Wings)
9) Walk Like An Egyptian (Bangles) 
10) Night's Over Egypt (The Jones Girls)

Anyone can choose next theme


----------



## Duncan

This is a conceptual theme - 

Here's the set-up... The most important person in your life turns to you and says -

"Every time I hear this song I think of you..."

Your response - "Seriously? - That's really insulting!"

1.) Lonesome Loser (Little River Band)


----------



## Bulldog

This is a conceptual theme - 

Here's the set-up... The most important person in your life turns to you and says -

"Every time I hear this song I think of you..."

Your response - "Seriously? - That's really insulting!"

1) Lonesome Loser (Little River Band)
2) I'm a Loser (The Beatles)


----------



## SanAntone

This is a conceptual theme -

Here's the set-up... The most important person in your life turns to you and says -

"Every time I hear this song I think of you..."

Your response - "Seriously? - That's really insulting!"

1) Lonesome Loser (Little River Band)
2) I'm a Loser (The Beatles) 
3) Leaving Louisiana in the Broad Daylight (Emmylou Harris) 

The reference is not insulting, but some of my friends do associate this song with me since when Emmylou's version came out I played it all the time and people started complaining when they came over.


----------



## Duncan

SanAntone said:


> This is a conceptual theme -
> 
> Here's the set-up... The most important person in your life turns to you and says -
> 
> "Every time I hear this song I think of you..."
> 
> Your response - "Seriously? - That's really insulting!"
> 
> 1) Lonesome Loser (Little River Band)
> 2) I'm a Loser (The Beatles)
> 3) Leaving Louisiana in the Broad Daylight (Emmylou Harris)
> 
> The reference is not insulting, but some of my friends do associate this song with me since when Emmylou's version came out I played it all the time and people started complaining when they came over.


I'm afraid that I'll have to disqualify your entry, SanAntone, as by your own admission the reference is only tangentially insulting.

The actual song itself (whether title or lyrics) needs to be less than flattering to the intended subject.

Try again, eh?


----------



## Duncan

This is a conceptual theme -

Here's the set-up... The most important person in your life turns to you and says -

"Every time I hear this song I think of you..."

Your response - "Seriously? - That's really insulting!"

1) Lonesome Loser (Little River Band)
2) I'm a Loser (The Beatles)
3) I Need A Lover (That Won't Drive Me Crazy) - (John Cougar Mellancamp)


----------



## Room2201974

This is a conceptual theme -

Here's the set-up... The most important person in your life turns to you and says -

"Every time I hear this song I think of you..."

Your response - "Seriously? - That's really insulting!"

1) Lonesome Loser (Little River Band)
2) I'm a Loser (The Beatles)
3) I Need A Lover (That Won't Drive Me Crazy) - (John Cougar Mellancamp)
4) King Midas In Reverse (The Hollies)


----------



## Starving Wolf

This is a conceptual theme -

Here's the set-up... The most important person in your life turns to you and says -

"Every time I hear this song I think of you..."

Your response - "Seriously? - That's really insulting!"

1) Lonesome Loser (Little River Band)
2) I'm a Loser (The Beatles)
3) I Need A Lover (That Won't Drive Me Crazy) - (John Cougar Mellancamp)
4) King Midas In Reverse (The Hollies)
5) Dirty Old Egg Sucking Dog (Johnny Cash)


----------



## Rogerx

This is a conceptual theme -

Here's the set-up... The most important person in your life turns to you and says -

"Every time I hear this song I think of you..."

Your response - "Seriously? - That's really insulting!"

1) Lonesome Loser (Little River Band)
2) I'm a Loser (The Beatles)
3) I Need A Lover (That Won't Drive Me Crazy) - (John Cougar Mellancamp)
4) King Midas In Reverse (The Hollies)
5) Dirty Old Egg Sucking Dog (Johnny Cash)
6) Get Ready ( Rare Earth)


----------



## Room2201974

This is a conceptual theme -

Here's the set-up... The most important person in your life turns to you and says -

"Every time I hear this song I think of you..."

Your response - "Seriously? - That's really insulting!"

1) Lonesome Loser (Little River Band)
2) I'm a Loser (The Beatles)
3) I Need A Lover (That Won't Drive Me Crazy) - (John Cougar Mellancamp)
4) King Midas In Reverse (The Hollies)
5) Dirty Old Egg Sucking Dog (Johnny Cash)
6) Get Ready ( Rare Earth)
7) Idiot Wind (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Art Rock

This is a conceptual theme -

Here's the set-up... The most important person in your life turns to you and says -

"Every time I hear this song I think of you..."

Your response - "Seriously? - That's really insulting!"

1) Lonesome Loser (Little River Band)
2) I'm a Loser (The Beatles)
3) I Need A Lover (That Won't Drive Me Crazy) - (John Cougar Mellancamp)
4) King Midas In Reverse (The Hollies)
5) Dirty Old Egg Sucking Dog (Johnny Cash)
6) Get Ready ( Rare Earth)
7) Idiot Wind (Bob Dylan)
8) Creep (Radiohead)


----------



## Rogerx

This is a conceptual theme -

Here's the set-up... The most important person in your life turns to you and says -

"Every time I hear this song I think of you..."

Your response - "Seriously? - That's really insulting!"

1) Lonesome Loser (Little River Band)
2) I'm a Loser (The Beatles)
3) I Need A Lover (That Won't Drive Me Crazy) - (John Cougar Mellancamp)
4) King Midas In Reverse (The Hollies)
5) Dirty Old Egg Sucking Dog (Johnny Cash)
6) Get Ready ( Rare Earth)
7) Idiot Wind (Bob Dylan)
8) Creep (Radiohead)
9) Please Go ( Golden Earrings)


----------



## Art Rock

This is a conceptual theme -

Here's the set-up... The most important person in your life turns to you and says -

"Every time I hear this song I think of you..."

Your response - "Seriously? - That's really insulting!"

1) Lonesome Loser (Little River Band)
2) I'm a Loser (The Beatles)
3) I Need A Lover (That Won't Drive Me Crazy) - (John Cougar Mellancamp)
4) King Midas In Reverse (The Hollies)
5) Dirty Old Egg Sucking Dog (Johnny Cash)
6) Get Ready ( Rare Earth)
7) Idiot Wind (Bob Dylan)
8) Creep (Radiohead)
9) Please Go ( Golden Earrings)
10) Little Willy (Sweet)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: silence (2)

Disqualified songs (covers allowed though):

1) Silent lucidity (Queensrÿche)
2) Sound of silence (Simon and Garfunkel)
3) Enjoy the silence (Depeche Mode)
4) Silence is Deafening (Napalm Death)
5) Silence is golden (Tremeloes)
6) Silence Kills (Vancouvers)
7) Hush (Deep Purple)
8) Silence and I -(Alan Parsons project)
9) Don't Speak (No Doubt)
10) Hush, Hush, Sweet Charlotte (Patti Page)



1) Silent all these years (Tori Amos)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: silence (2)

Disqualified songs (covers allowed though):

1) Silent lucidity (Queensrÿche)
2) Sound of silence (Simon and Garfunkel)
3) Enjoy the silence (Depeche Mode)
4) Silence is Deafening (Napalm Death)
5) Silence is golden (Tremeloes)
6) Silence Kills (Vancouvers)
7) Hush (Deep Purple)
8) Silence and I -(Alan Parsons project)
9) Don't Speak (No Doubt)
10) Hush, Hush, Sweet Charlotte (Patti Page)



1) Silent all these years (Tori Amos)
2) One Minute of Silence ( Soundgarden)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: silence (2)

Disqualified songs (covers allowed though):

1) Silent lucidity (Queensrÿche)
2) Sound of silence (Simon and Garfunkel)
3) Enjoy the silence (Depeche Mode)
4) Silence is Deafening (Napalm Death)
5) Silence is golden (Tremeloes)
6) Silence Kills (Vancouvers)
7) Hush (Deep Purple)
8) Silence and I -(Alan Parsons project)
9) Don't Speak (No Doubt)
10) Hush, Hush, Sweet Charlotte (Patti Page)



1) Silent all these years (Tori Amos)
2) One Minute of Silence ( Soundgarden)
3) Silent In The Morning (Phish)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: silence (2)

Disqualified songs (covers allowed though):

1) Silent lucidity (Queensrÿche)
2) Sound of silence (Simon and Garfunkel)
3) Enjoy the silence (Depeche Mode)
4) Silence is Deafening (Napalm Death)
5) Silence is golden (Tremeloes)
6) Silence Kills (Vancouvers)
7) Hush (Deep Purple)
8) Silence and I -(Alan Parsons project)
9) Don't Speak (No Doubt)
10) Hush, Hush, Sweet Charlotte (Patti Page)



1) Silent all these years (Tori Amos)
2) One Minute of Silence ( Soundgarden)
3) Silent In The Morning (Phish)
4) Quiet life (Japan)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: silence (2)

Disqualified songs (covers allowed though):

1) Silent lucidity (Queensrÿche)
2) Sound of silence (Simon and Garfunkel)
3) Enjoy the silence (Depeche Mode)
4) Silence is Deafening (Napalm Death)
5) Silence is golden (Tremeloes)
6) Silence Kills (Vancouvers)
7) Hush (Deep Purple)
8) Silence and I -(Alan Parsons project)
9) Don't Speak (No Doubt)
10) Hush, Hush, Sweet Charlotte (Patti Page)



1) Silent all these years (Tori Amos)
2) One Minute of Silence ( Soundgarden)
3) Silent In The Morning (Phish)
4) Quiet life (Japan)
5) On the Silent Wings of Freedom (Yes)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: silence (2)

Disqualified songs (covers allowed though):

1) Silent lucidity (Queensrÿche)
2) Sound of silence (Simon and Garfunkel)
3) Enjoy the silence (Depeche Mode)
4) Silence is Deafening (Napalm Death)
5) Silence is golden (Tremeloes)
6) Silence Kills (Vancouvers)
7) Hush (Deep Purple)
8) Silence and I -(Alan Parsons project)
9) Don't Speak (No Doubt)
10) Hush, Hush, Sweet Charlotte (Patti Page)



1) Silent all these years (Tori Amos)
2) One Minute of Silence ( Soundgarden)
3) Silent In The Morning (Phish)
4) Quiet life (Japan)
5) On the Silent Wings of Freedom (Yes)
6) Quiet Storm (Smokey Robinson)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: silence (2)

Disqualified songs (covers allowed though):

1) Silent lucidity (Queensrÿche)
2) Sound of silence (Simon and Garfunkel)
3) Enjoy the silence (Depeche Mode)
4) Silence is Deafening (Napalm Death)
5) Silence is golden (Tremeloes)
6) Silence Kills (Vancouvers)
7) Hush (Deep Purple)
8) Silence and I -(Alan Parsons project)
9) Don't Speak (No Doubt)
10) Hush, Hush, Sweet Charlotte (Patti Page)



1) Silent all these years (Tori Amos)
2) One Minute of Silence ( Soundgarden)
3) Silent In The Morning (Phish)
4) Quiet life (Japan)
5) On the Silent Wings of Freedom (Yes)
6) Quiet Storm (Smokey Robinson)
7) Nobody Listens to Silence (Ryan Adams )


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: silence (2)

Disqualified songs (covers allowed though):

1) Silent lucidity (Queensrÿche)
2) Sound of silence (Simon and Garfunkel)
3) Enjoy the silence (Depeche Mode)
4) Silence is Deafening (Napalm Death)
5) Silence is golden (Tremeloes)
6) Silence Kills (Vancouvers)
7) Hush (Deep Purple)
8) Silence and I -(Alan Parsons project)
9) Don't Speak (No Doubt)
10) Hush, Hush, Sweet Charlotte (Patti Page)



1) Silent all these years (Tori Amos)
2) One Minute of Silence ( Soundgarden)
3) Silent In The Morning (Phish)
4) Quiet life (Japan)
5) On the Silent Wings of Freedom (Yes)
6) Quiet Storm (Smokey Robinson)
7) Nobody Listens to Silence (Ryan Adams ) 
8) Quite Night of Quiet Stars (Antonio Carlos Jobim)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: silence (2)

Disqualified songs (covers allowed though):

1) Silent lucidity (Queensrÿche)
2) Sound of silence (Simon and Garfunkel)
3) Enjoy the silence (Depeche Mode)
4) Silence is Deafening (Napalm Death)
5) Silence is golden (Tremeloes)
6) Silence Kills (Vancouvers)
7) Hush (Deep Purple)
8) Silence and I -(Alan Parsons project)
9) Don't Speak (No Doubt)
10) Hush, Hush, Sweet Charlotte (Patti Page)



1) Silent all these years (Tori Amos)
2) One Minute of Silence ( Soundgarden)
3) Silent In The Morning (Phish)
4) Quiet life (Japan)
5) On the Silent Wings of Freedom (Yes)
6) Quiet Storm (Smokey Robinson)
7) Nobody Listens to Silence (Ryan Adams )
8) Quiet Night of Quiet Stars (Antonio Carlos Jobim)
9) The sound of silence (Disturbed)


----------



## Duncan

Rogerx said:


> This is a conceptual theme -
> 
> Here's the set-up... The most important person in your life turns to you and says -
> 
> "Every time I hear this song I think of you..."
> 
> Your response - "Seriously? - That's really insulting!"
> 
> 1) Lonesome Loser (Little River Band)
> 2) I'm a Loser (The Beatles)
> 3) I Need A Lover (That Won't Drive Me Crazy) - (John Cougar Mellancamp)
> 4) King Midas In Reverse (The Hollies)
> 5) Dirty Old Egg Sucking Dog (Johnny Cash)
> *6) Get Ready ( Rare Earth)*


This should have been disqualified as being completely irrelevant (at least it seems to escape me after having read the lyrics) but the game has progressed to an extent which prevents rectifying the situation - in the future references are going to be required for these kinds of themes...


----------



## Duncan

New theme: silence (2)

Disqualified songs (covers allowed though):

1) Silent lucidity (Queensrÿche)
2) Sound of silence (Simon and Garfunkel)
3) Enjoy the silence (Depeche Mode)
4) Silence is Deafening (Napalm Death)
5) Silence is golden (Tremeloes)
6) Silence Kills (Vancouvers)
7) Hush (Deep Purple)
8) Silence and I -(Alan Parsons project)
9) Don't Speak (No Doubt)
10) Hush, Hush, Sweet Charlotte (Patti Page)



1) Silent all these years (Tori Amos)
2) One Minute of Silence ( Soundgarden)
3) Silent In The Morning (Phish)
4) Quiet life (Japan)
5) On the Silent Wings of Freedom (Yes)
6) Quiet Storm (Smokey Robinson)
7) Nobody Listens to Silence (Ryan Adams )
8) Quiet Night of Quiet Stars (Antonio Carlos Jobim)
9) The sound of silence (Disturbed)
10) Oíche Chiúin (Silent Night) (Enya)


----------



## Duncan

New theme - songs with the word "hey" in the title - 

Note: no repeats of songs with the same title even if they're completely different tunes...

1.) My My, Hey Hey (Out Of The Blue) (Neil Young)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme - songs with the word "hey" in the title -

Note: no repeats of songs with the same title even if they're completely different tunes...

1) My My, Hey Hey (Out Of The Blue) (Neil Young) 
2) Hey, You, Get Off of My Cloud (The Rolling Stones)


----------



## Art Rock

AFAIK the title is _Get off of my cloud_.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme - songs with the word "hey" in the title -

Note: no repeats of songs with the same title even if they're completely different tunes...

1) My My, Hey Hey (Out Of The Blue) (Neil Young)
2) Hey Joe (Jimi Hendrix Experience)


----------



## Duncan

New theme - songs with the word "hey" *in the title* -

Note: no repeats of songs with the same title even if they're completely different tunes...

1) My My, Hey Hey (Out Of The Blue) (Neil Young)
2) Hey Joe (Jimi Hendrix Experience)
3) Na Na Hey Hey Kiss Him Goodbye (Steam)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme - songs with the word "hey" in the title -

Note: no repeats of songs with the same title even if they're completely different tunes...

1) My My, Hey Hey (Out Of The Blue) (Neil Young)
2) Hey Joe (Jimi Hendrix Experience)
3) Na Na Hey Hey Kiss Him Goodbye (Steam) 
4) Hey Paula (Paul and Paula)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme - songs with the word "hey" in the title -

Note: no repeats of songs with the same title even if they're completely different tunes...

1) My My, Hey Hey (Out Of The Blue) (Neil Young)
2) Hey Joe (Jimi Hendrix Experience)
3) Na Na Hey Hey Kiss Him Goodbye (Steam)
4) Hey Paula (Paul and Paula)
5) Hey Joe MacKenzie (Vicky Leandros)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme - songs with the word "hey" in the title -

Note: no repeats of songs with the same title even if they're completely different tunes...

1) My My, Hey Hey (Out Of The Blue) (Neil Young)
2) Hey Joe (Jimi Hendrix Experience)
3) Na Na Hey Hey Kiss Him Goodbye (Steam)
4) Hey Paula (Paul and Paula)
5) Hey Joe MacKenzie (Vicky Leandros)
6) Hey Bulldog (The Beatles)


----------



## Duncan

Art Rock said:


> This is a conceptual theme -
> 
> Here's the set-up... The most important person in your life turns to you and says -
> 
> "Every time I hear this song I think of you..."
> 
> Your response - "Seriously? - That's really insulting!"
> 
> *10) Little Willy *(Sweet)


:lol::lol::lol:

Winner - Category - "Best Answer"


----------



## Duncan

New theme - songs with the word "hey" in the title -

Note: no repeats of songs with the same title even if they're completely different tunes...

1) My My, Hey Hey (Out Of The Blue) (Neil Young)
2) Hey Joe (Jimi Hendrix Experience)
3) Na Na Hey Hey Kiss Him Goodbye (Steam)
4) Hey Paula (Paul and Paula)
5) Hey Joe MacKenzie (Vicky Leandros)
6) Hey Bulldog (The Beatles)
7) Hey Jude (The Beatles)






================================================

Art - is it still 3 entries per theme max?


----------



## SanAntone

ew theme - songs with the word "hey" in the title -

Note: no repeats of songs with the same title even if they're completely different tunes...

1) My My, Hey Hey (Out Of The Blue) (Neil Young)
2) Hey Joe (Jimi Hendrix Experience)
3) Na Na Hey Hey Kiss Him Goodbye (Steam)
4) Hey Paula (Paul and Paula)
5) Hey Joe MacKenzie (Vicky Leandros)
6) Hey Bulldog (The Beatles)
7) Hey Jude (The Beatles) 
8) Hey Gyp (Donovan)


----------



## Art Rock

Duncan said:


> Art - is it still 3 entries per theme max?


Yes, I actually had to make that a rule since a fourth entry was done frequently. A fourth can now only be added if the topic has gone quiet for at least two hours.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme - songs with the word "hey" in the title -

Note: no repeats of songs with the same title even if they're completely different tunes...

1) My My, Hey Hey (Out Of The Blue) (Neil Young)
2) Hey Joe (Jimi Hendrix Experience)
3) Na Na Hey Hey Kiss Him Goodbye (Steam)
4) Hey Paula (Paul and Paula)
5) Hey Joe MacKenzie (Vicky Leandros)
6) Hey Bulldog (The Beatles)
7) Hey Jude (The Beatles)
8) Hey Gyp (Donovan)
9) Hey Now ( Oasis)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme - songs with the word "hey" in the title -

Note: no repeats of songs with the same title even if they're completely different tunes...

1) My My, Hey Hey (Out Of The Blue) (Neil Young)
2) Hey Joe (Jimi Hendrix Experience)
3) Na Na Hey Hey Kiss Him Goodbye (Steam)
4) Hey Paula (Paul and Paula)
5) Hey Joe MacKenzie (Vicky Leandros)
6) Hey Bulldog (The Beatles)
7) Hey Jude (The Beatles)
8) Hey Gyp (Donovan)
9) Hey Now ( Oasis)
10) Hey girl (Gruppo Sportivo)

I'm manning our gallery, don't have time to think of (and check) a new theme. Anybody can jump in.


----------



## Duncan

This is a conceptual theme...

*"Signs that your relationship may be in trouble"*

You are with your significant other... listening to music... a song comes on and your SO turns to you and says

*"We need to talk"...*

What is that song?

1)Torn Between Two Lovers (Mary MacGregor)


----------



## SanAntone

This is a conceptual theme...

"Signs that your relationship may be in trouble"

You are with your significant other... listening to music... a song comes on and your SO turns to you and says

"We need to talk"...

What is that song?

1)Torn Between Two Lovers (Mary MacGregor) 
2) I Can't Make You Love Me (Bonnie Raitt)


----------



## Art Rock

This is a conceptual theme...

"Signs that your relationship may be in trouble"

You are with your significant other... listening to music... a song comes on and your SO turns to you and says

"We need to talk"...

What is that song?

1) Torn Between Two Lovers (Mary MacGregor)
2) I Can't Make You Love Me (Bonnie Raitt)
3) Love don't live here anymore (Rose Royce)


----------



## Duncan

This is a conceptual theme...

"Signs that your relationship may be in trouble"

You are with your significant other... listening to music... a song comes on and your SO turns to you and says

"We need to talk"...

What is that song?

1) Torn Between Two Lovers (Mary MacGregor)
2) I Can't Make You Love Me (Bonnie Raitt)
3) Love don't live here anymore (Rose Royce)
4) I Kissed A Girl (Katy Perry)


----------



## Art Rock

This is a conceptual theme...

"Signs that your relationship may be in trouble"

You are with your significant other... listening to music... a song comes on and your SO turns to you and says

"We need to talk"...

What is that song?

1) Torn Between Two Lovers (Mary MacGregor)
2) I Can't Make You Love Me (Bonnie Raitt)
3) Love don't live here anymore (Rose Royce)
4) I Kissed A Girl (Katy Perry)
5) Breaking us in two (Joe Jackson)


----------



## SanAntone

This is a conceptual theme...

"Signs that your relationship may be in trouble"

You are with your significant other... listening to music... a song comes on and your SO turns to you and says

"We need to talk"...

What is that song?

1) Torn Between Two Lovers (Mary MacGregor)
2) I Can't Make You Love Me (Bonnie Raitt)
3) Love don't live here anymore (Rose Royce)
4) I Kissed A Girl (Katy Perry)
5) Breaking us in two (Joe Jackson) 
6) Talking In Your Sleep (Gordon Lightfoot)


----------



## Duncan

This is a conceptual theme...

"Signs that your relationship may be in trouble"

You are with your significant other... listening to music... a song comes on and your SO turns to you and says

"We need to talk"...

What is that song?

1) Torn Between Two Lovers (Mary MacGregor)
2) I Can't Make You Love Me (Bonnie Raitt)
3) Love don't live here anymore (Rose Royce)
4) I Kissed A Girl (Katy Perry)
5) Breaking us in two (Joe Jackson)
6) Talking In Your Sleep (Gordon Lightfoot)
7) My Boyfriend's Back (The Angels)


----------



## Starving Wolf

This is a conceptual theme...

"Signs that your relationship may be in trouble"

You are with your significant other... listening to music... a song comes on and your SO turns to you and says

"We need to talk"...

What is that song?

1) Torn Between Two Lovers (Mary MacGregor)
2) I Can't Make You Love Me (Bonnie Raitt)
3) Love don't live here anymore (Rose Royce)
4) I Kissed A Girl (Katy Perry)
5) Breaking us in two (Joe Jackson)
6) Talking In Your Sleep (Gordon Lightfoot)
7) My Boyfriend's Back (The Angels)
8) Hit The Road Jack (Ray Charles)


----------



## Art Rock

This is a conceptual theme...

"Signs that your relationship may be in trouble"

You are with your significant other... listening to music... a song comes on and your SO turns to you and says

"We need to talk"...

What is that song?

1) Torn Between Two Lovers (Mary MacGregor)
2) I Can't Make You Love Me (Bonnie Raitt)
3) Love don't live here anymore (Rose Royce)
4) I Kissed A Girl (Katy Perry)
5) Breaking us in two (Joe Jackson)
6) Talking In Your Sleep (Gordon Lightfoot)
7) My Boyfriend's Back (The Angels)
8) Hit The Road Jack (Ray Charles)
9) Fifty ways to leave your lover (Paul Simon)


----------



## SanAntone

This is a conceptual theme...

"Signs that your relationship may be in trouble"

You are with your significant other... listening to music... a song comes on and your SO turns to you and says

"We need to talk"...

What is that song?

1) Torn Between Two Lovers (Mary MacGregor)
2) I Can't Make You Love Me (Bonnie Raitt)
3) Love don't live here anymore (Rose Royce)
4) I Kissed A Girl (Katy Perry)
5) Breaking us in two (Joe Jackson)
6) Talking In Your Sleep (Gordon Lightfoot)
7) My Boyfriend's Back (The Angels)
8) Hit The Road Jack (Ray Charles)
9) Fifty ways to leave your lover (Paul Simon) 
10) Honey Don't (Carl Perkins)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs about cars

Disqualified songs:

1.) Hot Rod Lincoln (Commander Cody and His Lost Planet Airmen)
2.) Little Deuce Coupe (The Beach Boys)
3.) Mercedes Benz (Janis Joplin)
4.) Go Lil' Camaro Go (The Ramones)
5.) Brand New Cadillac (The Clash)
6.) Little Red Corvette (Prince)
7.) Slick Black Cadillac (Quiet Riot)
8.) Bucket "T" (The Who covering Ronnie & the Daytonas)
9.) Little Honda (Beach Boys)
10.) 409 (Beach Boys)

1) Detroit Made (Bob Seger)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs about cars

Disqualified songs:

1.) Hot Rod Lincoln (Commander Cody and His Lost Planet Airmen)
2.) Little Deuce Coupe (The Beach Boys)
3.) Mercedes Benz (Janis Joplin)
4.) Go Lil' Camaro Go (The Ramones)
5.) Brand New Cadillac (The Clash)
6.) Little Red Corvette (Prince)
7.) Slick Black Cadillac (Quiet Riot)
8.) Bucket "T" (The Who covering Ronnie & the Daytonas)
9.) Little Honda (Beach Boys)
10.) 409 (Beach Boys)

1) Detroit Made (Bob Seger)
2) I'm in love with my car (Queen)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: songs about cars

Disqualified songs:

1.) Hot Rod Lincoln (Commander Cody and His Lost Planet Airmen)
2.) Little Deuce Coupe (The Beach Boys)
3.) Mercedes Benz (Janis Joplin)
4.) Go Lil' Camaro Go (The Ramones)
5.) Brand New Cadillac (The Clash)
6.) Little Red Corvette (Prince)
7.) Slick Black Cadillac (Quiet Riot)
8.) Bucket "T" (The Who covering Ronnie & the Daytonas)
9.) Little Honda (Beach Boys)
10.) 409 (Beach Boys)

1) Detroit Made (Bob Seger)
2) I'm in love with my car (Queen)
3) In Your Car ( The Dugites)


----------



## Duncan

New theme: songs about cars

Disqualified songs:

1.) Hot Rod Lincoln (Commander Cody and His Lost Planet Airmen)
2.) Little Deuce Coupe (The Beach Boys)
3.) Mercedes Benz (Janis Joplin)
4.) Go Lil' Camaro Go (The Ramones)
5.) Brand New Cadillac (The Clash)
6.) Little Red Corvette (Prince)
7.) Slick Black Cadillac (Quiet Riot)
8.) Bucket "T" (The Who covering Ronnie & the Daytonas)
9.) Little Honda (Beach Boys)
10.) 409 (Beach Boys)

1) Detroit Made (Bob Seger)
2) I'm in love with my car (Queen)
3) In Your Car ( The Dugites)
4) Racing in the Street (Bruce Springsteen)

"I got a '69 Chevy with a 396, Fuelie heads and a Hurst on the floor"


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs about cars

Disqualified songs:

1.) Hot Rod Lincoln (Commander Cody and His Lost Planet Airmen)
2.) Little Deuce Coupe (The Beach Boys)
3.) Mercedes Benz (Janis Joplin)
4.) Go Lil' Camaro Go (The Ramones)
5.) Brand New Cadillac (The Clash)
6.) Little Red Corvette (Prince)
7.) Slick Black Cadillac (Quiet Riot)
8.) Bucket "T" (The Who covering Ronnie & the Daytonas)
9.) Little Honda (Beach Boys)
10.) 409 (Beach Boys)

1) Detroit Made (Bob Seger)
2) I'm in love with my car (Queen)
3) In Your Car ( The Dugites)
4) Racing in the Street (Bruce Springsteen)
5) Cars (Gary Numan)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs about cars

Disqualified songs:

1.) Hot Rod Lincoln (Commander Cody and His Lost Planet Airmen)
2.) Little Deuce Coupe (The Beach Boys)
3.) Mercedes Benz (Janis Joplin)
4.) Go Lil' Camaro Go (The Ramones)
5.) Brand New Cadillac (The Clash)
6.) Little Red Corvette (Prince)
7.) Slick Black Cadillac (Quiet Riot)
8.) Bucket "T" (The Who covering Ronnie & the Daytonas)
9.) Little Honda (Beach Boys)
10.) 409 (Beach Boys)

1) Detroit Made (Bob Seger)
2) I'm in love with my car (Queen)
3) In Your Car ( The Dugites)
4) Racing in the Street (Bruce Springsteen)
5) Cars (Gary Numan)
6) Traffic jam (Sailor)

_
And with mechanical man came the automobile
Henry Ford's Model 'T' with an engine on wheels
And a crazy race began
With a car for every man
A limousine, hot rod, Beetle and a van
Or maybe just an old sedan_


----------



## Duncan

New theme: songs about cars

Disqualified songs:

1.) Hot Rod Lincoln (Commander Cody and His Lost Planet Airmen)
2.) Little Deuce Coupe (The Beach Boys)
3.) Mercedes Benz (Janis Joplin)
4.) Go Lil' Camaro Go (The Ramones)
5.) Brand New Cadillac (The Clash)
6.) Little Red Corvette (Prince)
7.) Slick Black Cadillac (Quiet Riot)
8.) Bucket "T" (The Who covering Ronnie & the Daytonas)
9.) Little Honda (Beach Boys)
10.) 409 (Beach Boys)

1) Detroit Made (Bob Seger)
2) I'm in love with my car (Queen)
3) In Your Car ( The Dugites)
4) Racing in the Street (Bruce Springsteen)
5) Cars (Gary Numan)
6) Traffic jam (Sailor)
7) Long May You Run (The Stills-Young Band)


Neil wrote “Long May You Run” in tribute to Mort, his old 1948 Buck Roadmaster hearse, which met its demise in Blind River, Ontario, Canada in 1965 (not ’62, as the lyrics suggest). Contrary to rumours, that’s a different hearse than the one that had a part in the formation of Buffalo Springfield – which was a Pontiac named Mort II.


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs about cars

Disqualified songs:

1.) Hot Rod Lincoln (Commander Cody and His Lost Planet Airmen)
2.) Little Deuce Coupe (The Beach Boys)
3.) Mercedes Benz (Janis Joplin)
4.) Go Lil' Camaro Go (The Ramones)
5.) Brand New Cadillac (The Clash)
6.) Little Red Corvette (Prince)
7.) Slick Black Cadillac (Quiet Riot)
8.) Bucket "T" (The Who covering Ronnie & the Daytonas)
9.) Little Honda (Beach Boys)
10.) 409 (Beach Boys)

1) Detroit Made (Bob Seger)
2) I'm in love with my car (Queen)
3) In Your Car ( The Dugites)
4) Racing in the Street (Bruce Springsteen)
5) Cars (Gary Numan)
6) Traffic jam (Sailor)
7) Long May You Run (The Stills-Young Band)
8) Rocket 88 (Ike Turner)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs about cars

Disqualified songs:

1.) Hot Rod Lincoln (Commander Cody and His Lost Planet Airmen)
2.) Little Deuce Coupe (The Beach Boys)
3.) Mercedes Benz (Janis Joplin)
4.) Go Lil' Camaro Go (The Ramones)
5.) Brand New Cadillac (The Clash)
6.) Little Red Corvette (Prince)
7.) Slick Black Cadillac (Quiet Riot)
8.) Bucket "T" (The Who covering Ronnie & the Daytonas)
9.) Little Honda (Beach Boys)
10.) 409 (Beach Boys)

1) Detroit Made (Bob Seger)
2) I'm in love with my car (Queen)
3) In Your Car ( The Dugites)
4) Racing in the Street (Bruce Springsteen)
5) Cars (Gary Numan)
6) Traffic jam (Sailor)
7) Long May You Run (The Stills-Young Band)
8) Rocket 88 (Ike Turner)
9) Fast Car (Tracy Chapman)


----------



## Duncan

New theme: songs about cars

Disqualified songs:

1.) Hot Rod Lincoln (Commander Cody and His Lost Planet Airmen)
2.) Little Deuce Coupe (The Beach Boys)
3.) Mercedes Benz (Janis Joplin)
4.) Go Lil' Camaro Go (The Ramones)
5.) Brand New Cadillac (The Clash)
6.) Little Red Corvette (Prince)
7.) Slick Black Cadillac (Quiet Riot)
8.) Bucket "T" (The Who covering Ronnie & the Daytonas)
9.) Little Honda (Beach Boys)
10.) 409 (Beach Boys)

1) Detroit Made (Bob Seger)
2) I'm in love with my car (Queen)
3) In Your Car ( The Dugites)
4) Racing in the Street (Bruce Springsteen)
5) Cars (Gary Numan)
6) Traffic jam (Sailor)
7) Long May You Run (The Stills-Young Band)
8) Rocket 88 (Ike Turner)
9) Fast Car (Tracy Chapman)
10) Somebody Stole My Car (The Kinks)


----------



## Duncan

New Theme - title contains the word "is" - 

it's just one word - two letters "i" and "s"

Rules -

It must be in the title of the song...

It cannot be the first word of the title...

It cannot be contained within parenthesis - (Love Is Like A) Heatwave - nope...

No contractions - no apostrophe "s" - "She's Leaving Home" - nope - 

and no use of the word "isn't"..."Isn't She Lovely?" - Nope... for not one but two reasons...


1.) Love Is All Around (The Troggs)


----------



## Bulldog

New Theme - title contains the word "is" - 

it's just one word - two letters "i" and "s"

Rules -

It must be in the title of the song...

It cannot be the first word of the title...

It cannot be contained within parenthesis - (Love Is Like A) Heatwave - nope...

No contractions - no apostrophe "s" - "She's Leaving Home" - nope - 

and no use of the word "isn't"..."Isn't She Lovely?" - Nope... for not one but two reasons...


1) Love Is All Around (The Troggs)
2) All You Need Is Love (The Beatles)


----------



## pianozach

*New Theme - title contains the word "is" - 
*
_it's just one word - two letters "i" and "s"

Rules -

It must be in the title of the song...

It cannot be the first word of the title...

It cannot be contained within parenthesis - (Love Is Like A) Heatwave - nope...

No contractions - no apostrophe "s" - "She's Leaving Home" - nope -

and no use of the word "isn't"..."Isn't She Lovely?" - Nope... for not one but two reasons..._

1. Love Is All Around (The Troggs)
2. All You Need Is Love (The Beatles)
3. Yes It Is (The Beatles)


----------



## Starving Wolf

*New Theme - title contains the word "is" - 
*
_it's just one word - two letters "i" and "s"

Rules -

It must be in the title of the song...

It cannot be the first word of the title...

It cannot be contained within parenthesis - (Love Is Like A) Heatwave - nope...

No contractions - no apostrophe "s" - "She's Leaving Home" - nope -

and no use of the word "isn't"..."Isn't She Lovely?" - Nope... for not one but two reasons..._

1. Love Is All Around (The Troggs)
2. All You Need Is Love (The Beatles)
3. Yes It Is (The Beatles)
4. Your Love Is King (Sade)


----------



## SanAntone

New Theme - title contains the word "is" -

it's just one word - two letters "i" and "s"

Rules -

It must be in the title of the song...

It cannot be the first word of the title...

It cannot be contained within parenthesis - (Love Is Like A) Heatwave - nope...

No contractions - no apostrophe "s" - "She's Leaving Home" - nope -

and no use of the word "isn't"..."Isn't She Lovely?" - Nope... for not one but two reasons...


1. Love Is All Around (The Troggs)
2. All You Need Is Love (The Beatles)
3. Yes It Is (The Beatles)
4. Your Love Is King (Sade) 
5. A Change Is Gonna Come (Sam Cooke)


----------



## Duncan

New Theme - title contains the word "is" -

it's just one word - two letters "i" and "s"

Rules -

It must be in the title of the song...

It cannot be the first word of the title...

It cannot be contained within parenthesis - (Love Is Like A) Heatwave - nope...

No contractions - no apostrophe "s" - "She's Leaving Home" - nope -

and no use of the word "isn't"..."Isn't She Lovely?" - Nope... for not one but two reasons...


1. Love Is All Around (The Troggs)
2. All You Need Is Love (The Beatles)
3. Yes It Is (The Beatles)
4. Your Love Is King (Sade)
5. A Change Is Gonna Come (Sam Cooke)
6. Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is? (Chicago)


----------



## Bulldog

New Theme - title contains the word "is" -

it's just one word - two letters "i" and "s"

Rules -

It must be in the title of the song...

It cannot be the first word of the title...

It cannot be contained within parenthesis - (Love Is Like A) Heatwave - nope...

No contractions - no apostrophe "s" - "She's Leaving Home" - nope -

and no use of the word "isn't"..."Isn't She Lovely?" - Nope... for not one but two reasons...


1. Love Is All Around (The Troggs)
2. All You Need Is Love (The Beatles)
3. Yes It Is (The Beatles)
4. Your Love Is King (Sade)
5. A Change Is Gonna Come (Sam Cooke)
6. Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is? (Chicago)
7. One is the Loneliest Number (Three Dog Night)


----------



## Duncan

Bulldog said:


> New Theme - title contains the word "is" -
> 
> it's just one word - two letters "i" and "s"
> 
> Rules -
> 
> It must be in the title of the song...
> 
> It cannot be the first word of the title...
> 
> It cannot be contained within parenthesis - (Love Is Like A) Heatwave - nope...
> 
> No contractions - no apostrophe "s" - "She's Leaving Home" - nope -
> 
> and no use of the word "isn't"..."Isn't She Lovely?" - Nope... for not one but two reasons...
> 
> 1. Love Is All Around (The Troggs)
> 2. All You Need Is Love (The Beatles)
> 3. Yes It Is (The Beatles)
> 4. Your Love Is King (Sade)
> 5. A Change Is Gonna Come (Sam Cooke)
> 6. Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is? (Chicago)
> *7. One is the Loneliest Number (Three Dog Night*)


*Number 7 is disqualified - the song title is actually "One" - not "One is the Loneliest Number" -*

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_(Harry_Nilsson_song)

=======================================================

New Theme - title contains the word "is" -

it's just one word - two letters "i" and "s"

Rules -

It must be in the title of the song...

It cannot be the first word of the title...

It cannot be contained within parenthesis - (Love Is Like A) Heatwave - nope...

No contractions - no apostrophe "s" - "She's Leaving Home" - nope -

and no use of the word "isn't"..."Isn't She Lovely?" - Nope... for not one but two reasons...

1. Love Is All Around (The Troggs)
2. All You Need Is Love (The Beatles)
3. Yes It Is (The Beatles)
4. Your Love Is King (Sade)
5. A Change Is Gonna Come (Sam Cooke)
6. Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is? (Chicago)


----------



## SanAntone

New Theme - title contains the word "is" -

it's just one word - two letters "i" and "s"

Rules -

It must be in the title of the song...

It cannot be the first word of the title...

It cannot be contained within parenthesis - (Love Is Like A) Heatwave - nope...

No contractions - no apostrophe "s" - "She's Leaving Home" - nope -

and no use of the word "isn't"..."Isn't She Lovely?" - Nope... for not one but two reasons...


1. Love Is All Around (The Troggs)
2. All You Need Is Love (The Beatles)
3. Yes It Is (The Beatles)
4. Your Love Is King (Sade)
5. A Change Is Gonna Come (Sam Cooke)
6. Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is? (Chicago) 
7. How Sweet It Is To Be Loved By You (Marvin Gaye)


----------



## Duncan

SanAntone said:


> New Theme - title contains the word "is" -
> 
> it's just one word - two letters "i" and "s"
> 
> Rules -
> 
> It must be in the title of the song...
> 
> It cannot be the first word of the title...
> 
> It cannot be contained within parenthesis - (Love Is Like A) Heatwave - nope...
> 
> No contractions - no apostrophe "s" - "She's Leaving Home" - nope -
> 
> and no use of the word "isn't"..."Isn't She Lovely?" - Nope... for not one but two reasons...
> 
> 1. Love Is All Around (The Troggs)
> 2. All You Need Is Love (The Beatles)
> 3. Yes It Is (The Beatles)
> 4. Your Love Is King (Sade)
> 5. A Change Is Gonna Come (Sam Cooke)
> 6. Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is? (Chicago)
> *7. How Sweet It Is To Be Loved By You *(Marvin Gaye)


You are so lucky...at first I thought I could nail you with a disqualification as I knew the song used parenthesis to separate one part from the other but the title is actually "How Sweet It Is (To Be Loved By You) - and thus with the "is" being outside the parenthetical section your selection is valid - well played!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/How_Sweet_It_Is_(To_Be_Loved_by_You)


----------



## Duncan

New Theme - title contains the word "is" -

it's just one word - two letters "i" and "s"

Rules -

It must be in the title of the song...

It cannot be the first word of the title...

It cannot be contained within parenthesis - (Love Is Like A) Heatwave - nope...

No contractions - no apostrophe "s" - "She's Leaving Home" - nope -

and no use of the word "isn't"..."Isn't She Lovely?" - Nope... for not one but two reasons...

1. Love Is All Around (The Troggs)
2. All You Need Is Love (The Beatles)
3. Yes It Is (The Beatles)
4. Your Love Is King (Sade)
5. A Change Is Gonna Come (Sam Cooke)
6. Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is? (Chicago)
7. How Sweet It Is (To Be Loved By You) (Marvin Gaye)
8.) The First Cut Is The Deepest (Cat Stevens)

=================================================

I have business in Ottawa to attend to and thus will be MIA... return date TBD...

_Meilleurs Voeux !_

J_e m'en vais..._

Duncan


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme - title contains the word "is" -

it's just one word - two letters "i" and "s"

Rules -

It must be in the title of the song...

It cannot be the first word of the title...

It cannot be contained within parenthesis - (Love Is Like A) Heatwave - nope...

No contractions - no apostrophe "s" - "She's Leaving Home" - nope -

and no use of the word "isn't"..."Isn't She Lovely?" - Nope... for not one but two reasons...


1. Love Is All Around (The Troggs)
2. All You Need Is Love (The Beatles)
3. Yes It Is (The Beatles)
4. Your Love Is King (Sade)
5. A Change Is Gonna Come (Sam Cooke)
6. Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is? (Chicago) 
7. How Sweet It Is To Be Loved By You (Marvin Gaye)
8. The First Cut Is The Deepest (Cat Stevens)
9. I Want To Know What Love Is (Foreigner)


----------



## SanAntone

New Theme - title contains the word "is" -

it's just one word - two letters "i" and "s"

Rules -

It must be in the title of the song...

It cannot be the first word of the title...

It cannot be contained within parenthesis - (Love Is Like A) Heatwave - nope...

No contractions - no apostrophe "s" - "She's Leaving Home" - nope -

and no use of the word "isn't"..."Isn't She Lovely?" - Nope... for not one but two reasons...


1. Love Is All Around (The Troggs)
2. All You Need Is Love (The Beatles)
3. Yes It Is (The Beatles)
4. Your Love Is King (Sade)
5. A Change Is Gonna Come (Sam Cooke)
6. Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is? (Chicago)
7. How Sweet It Is To Be Loved By You (Marvin Gaye)
8. The First Cut Is The Deepest (Cat Stevens)
9. I Want To Know What Love Is (Foreigner) 
10. Everyday Is a Winding Road (Sheryl Crow)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs based on news events

Name the event along with the song.

1. Hole in the World (Eagles) - 9/11


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs based on news events

Name the event along with the song.
1. )Hole in the World (Eagles) - 9/11
2 ) Quarantine Clean(Turbo, Gunna and Young Thug) Covid19


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs based on news events

Name the event along with the song.
1. )Hole in the World (Eagles) - 9/11
2 ) Quarantine Clean(Turbo, Gunna and Young Thug) Covid19
3) Ohio (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young) - Kent State shootings


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs based on news events

Name the event along with the song.
1. )Hole in the World (Eagles) - 9/11
2 ) Quarantine Clean(Turbo, Gunna and Young Thug) Covid19
3) Ohio (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young) - Kent State shootings
4) 7 O'Clock News/Silent Night( Simon & Garfunkel )


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: songs based on news events

Name the event along with the song.

1. )Hole in the World (Eagles) - 9/11
2 ) Quarantine Clean(Turbo, Gunna and Young Thug) Covid19
3) Ohio (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young) - Kent State shootings
4) 7 O'Clock News/Silent Night( Simon & Garfunkel )
5) November 22 1963 (New Race) - Kennedy Assassination


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: songs based on news events

Name the event along with the song.

1) Hole in the World (Eagles) - 9/11
2) Quarantine Clean(Turbo, Gunna and Young Thug) Covid19
3) Ohio (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young) - Kent State shootings
4) 7 O'Clock News/Silent Night (Simon & Garfunkel )
5) November 22 1963 (New Race) - Kennedy Assassination
6) For What It's Worth (Buffalo Springfield) Riots on Sunset Strip


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs based on news events

Name the event along with the song.

1. )Hole in the World (Eagles) - 9/11
2 ) Quarantine Clean(Turbo, Gunna and Young Thug) Covid19
3) Ohio (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young) - Kent State shootings
4) 7 O'Clock News/Silent Night (Simon & Garfunkel )
5) November 22 1963 (New Race) - Kennedy Assassination
6) For What It's Worth (Buffalo Springfield) Riots on Sunset Strip
7) If You Tolerate This Your Children Will Be Next ( Manic Street Preachers)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs based on news events

Name the event along with the song.

1) Hole in the World (Eagles) - 9/11
2) Quarantine Clean(Turbo, Gunna and Young Thug) Covid19
3) Ohio (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young) - Kent State shootings
4) 7 O'Clock News/Silent Night (Simon & Garfunkel )
5) November 22 1963 (New Race) - Kennedy Assassination
6) For What It's Worth (Buffalo Springfield) Riots on Sunset Strip
7) If You Tolerate This Your Children Will Be Next ( Manic Street Preachers)
8) American Pie (Don McLean) Rock & Roll stars die in plane crash


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: songs based on news events

Name the event along with the song.

1) Hole in the World (Eagles) - 9/11
2) Quarantine Clean(Turbo, Gunna and Young Thug) Covid19
3) Ohio (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young) - Kent State shootings
4) 7 O'Clock News/Silent Night (Simon & Garfunkel )
5) November 22 1963 (New Race) - Kennedy Assassination
6) For What It's Worth (Buffalo Springfield) Riots on Sunset Strip
7) If You Tolerate This Your Children Will Be Next ( Manic Street Preachers) Spanish Civil War
8) American Pie (Don McLean) Rock & Roll stars die in plane crash
9) Long Time Gone (CSN) The assassination of Robert Kennedy


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs based on news events

Name the event along with the song.

1) Hole in the World (Eagles) - 9/11
2) Quarantine Clean(Turbo, Gunna and Young Thug) Covid19
3) Ohio (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young) - Kent State shootings
4) 7 O'Clock News/Silent Night (Simon & Garfunkel )
5) November 22 1963 (New Race) - Kennedy Assassination
6) For What It's Worth (Buffalo Springfield) Riots on Sunset Strip
7) If You Tolerate This Your Children Will Be Next ( Manic Street Preachers) Spanish Civil War
8) American Pie (Don McLean) Rock & Roll stars die in plane crash
9) Long Time Gone (CSN) The assassination of Robert Kennedy
10) Biko (Peter Gabriel) The death of the black South African anti-apartheid activist Steve Biko in police custody


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: nationalities (2)

Title must contain a nationality, other than American or British/English. No repeated nationalities within the new list (you can repeat nationalities from the DQ songs).

Disqualified:

1) The French let her (Fischer Z)
2) "Canadian Rose"(Blues Traveler )
3) Spanish Moon (Little Feat)
4) Scene From An Italian Restaurant (Billy Joel)
5) Norwegian Wood (Beatles)
6) Mexican Radio (Wall of Voodoo)
7) Russian Lullaby (Jerry Garcia)
8) Turning Japanese (The Vapors)
9) The Brazilian (Genesis)
10) Nocturnal Koreans (Wire)


1) Indian reservation (Don Fardon)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: nationalities (2)

Title must contain a nationality, other than American or British/English. No repeated nationalities within the new list (you can repeat nationalities from the DQ songs).

Disqualified:

1) The French let her (Fischer Z)
2) "Canadian Rose"(Blues Traveler )
3) Spanish Moon (Little Feat)
4) Scene From An Italian Restaurant (Billy Joel)
5) Norwegian Wood (Beatles)
6) Mexican Radio (Wall of Voodoo)
7) Russian Lullaby (Jerry Garcia)
8) Turning Japanese (The Vapors)
9) The Brazilian (Genesis)
10) Nocturnal Koreans (Wire)


1) Indian reservation (Don Fardon)
2) Mexican Girl( Smokie )


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: nationalities (2)

Title must contain a nationality, other than American or British/English. No repeated nationalities within the new list (you can repeat nationalities from the DQ songs).

Disqualified:

1) The French let her (Fischer Z)
2) "Canadian Rose"(Blues Traveler )
3) Spanish Moon (Little Feat)
4) Scene From An Italian Restaurant (Billy Joel)
5) Norwegian Wood (Beatles)
6) Mexican Radio (Wall of Voodoo)
7) Russian Lullaby (Jerry Garcia)
8) Turning Japanese (The Vapors)
9) The Brazilian (Genesis)
10) Nocturnal Koreans (Wire)


1) Indian reservation (Don Fardon)
2) Mexican Girl( Smokie ) 
3) Canadian Railroad Trilogy (Gordon Lightfoot)


----------



## Art Rock

1) Indian reservation (Don Fardon)
2) Mexican Girl( Smokie )
3) Canadian Railroad Trilogy (Gordon Lightfoot)
4) Spanish stroll (Mink DeVille)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: nationalities (2)

Title must contain a nationality, other than American or British/English. No repeated nationalities within the new list (you can repeat nationalities from the DQ songs).

Disqualified:

1) The French let her (Fischer Z)
2) "Canadian Rose"(Blues Traveler )
3) Spanish Moon (Little Feat)
4) Scene From An Italian Restaurant (Billy Joel)
5) Norwegian Wood (Beatles)
6) Mexican Radio (Wall of Voodoo)
7) Russian Lullaby (Jerry Garcia)
8) Turning Japanese (The Vapors)
9) The Brazilian (Genesis)
10) Nocturnal Koreans (Wire)


1) Indian reservation (Don Fardon)
2) Mexican Girl( Smokie )
3) Canadian Railroad Trilogy (Gordon Lightfoot)
4) Spanish stroll (Mink DeVille)
5) Greek Song (Rufus Wainwright )


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: nationalities (2)

Title must contain a nationality, other than American or British/English. No repeated nationalities within the new list (you can repeat nationalities from the DQ songs).

Disqualified:

1) The French let her (Fischer Z)
2) "Canadian Rose"(Blues Traveler )
3) Spanish Moon (Little Feat)
4) Scene From An Italian Restaurant (Billy Joel)
5) Norwegian Wood (Beatles)
6) Mexican Radio (Wall of Voodoo)
7) Russian Lullaby (Jerry Garcia)
8) Turning Japanese (The Vapors)
9) The Brazilian (Genesis)
10) Nocturnal Koreans (Wire)


1) Indian reservation (Don Fardon)
2) Mexican Girl( Smokie )
3) Canadian Railroad Trilogy (Gordon Lightfoot)
4) Spanish stroll (Mink DeVille)
5) Greek Song (Rufus Wainwright ) 
6) Chinese Democracy (Guns N' Roses)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: nationalities (2)

Title must contain a nationality, other than American or British/English. No repeated nationalities within the new list (you can repeat nationalities from the DQ songs).

Disqualified:

1) The French let her (Fischer Z)
2) "Canadian Rose"(Blues Traveler )
3) Spanish Moon (Little Feat)
4) Scene From An Italian Restaurant (Billy Joel)
5) Norwegian Wood (Beatles)
6) Mexican Radio (Wall of Voodoo)
7) Russian Lullaby (Jerry Garcia)
8) Turning Japanese (The Vapors)
9) The Brazilian (Genesis)
10) Nocturnal Koreans (Wire)


1) Indian reservation (Don Fardon)
2) Mexican Girl( Smokie )
3) Canadian Railroad Trilogy (Gordon Lightfoot)
4) Spanish stroll (Mink DeVille)
5) Greek Song (Rufus Wainwright )
6) Chinese Democracy (Guns N' Roses)
7) In the Dutch mountains (Nits)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: nationalities (2)

Title must contain a nationality, other than American or British/English. No repeated nationalities within the new list (you can repeat nationalities from the DQ songs).

Disqualified:

1) The French let her (Fischer Z)
2) "Canadian Rose"(Blues Traveler )
3) Spanish Moon (Little Feat)
4) Scene From An Italian Restaurant (Billy Joel)
5) Norwegian Wood (Beatles)
6) Mexican Radio (Wall of Voodoo)
7) Russian Lullaby (Jerry Garcia)
8) Turning Japanese (The Vapors)
9) The Brazilian (Genesis)
10) Nocturnal Koreans (Wire)


1) Indian reservation (Don Fardon)
2) Mexican Girl( Smokie )
3) Canadian Railroad Trilogy (Gordon Lightfoot)
4) Spanish stroll (Mink DeVille)
5) Greek Song (Rufus Wainwright )
6) Chinese Democracy (Guns N' Roses)
7) In the Dutch mountains (Nits)
8) In Germany Before The War (Randy Newman)


----------



## Art Rock

Next poster, please post a new (valid) number 8.


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: nationalities (2)

Title must contain a nationality, other than American or British/English. No repeated nationalities within the new list (you can repeat nationalities from the DQ songs).

Disqualified:

1) The French let her (Fischer Z)
2) "Canadian Rose"(Blues Traveler )
3) Spanish Moon (Little Feat)
4) Scene From An Italian Restaurant (Billy Joel)
5) Norwegian Wood (Beatles)
6) Mexican Radio (Wall of Voodoo)
7) Russian Lullaby (Jerry Garcia)
8) Turning Japanese (The Vapors)
9) The Brazilian (Genesis)
10) Nocturnal Koreans (Wire)


1) Indian reservation (Don Fardon)
2) Mexican Girl( Smokie )
3) Canadian Railroad Trilogy (Gordon Lightfoot)
4) Spanish stroll (Mink DeVille)
5) Greek Song (Rufus Wainwright )
6) Chinese Democracy (Guns N' Roses)
7) In the Dutch mountains (Nits)
8) French Kissing in the USA (Blondie)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: nationalities (2)

Title must contain a nationality, other than American or British/English. No repeated nationalities within the new list (you can repeat nationalities from the DQ songs).

Disqualified:

1) The French let her (Fischer Z)
2) "Canadian Rose"(Blues Traveler )
3) Spanish Moon (Little Feat)
4) Scene From An Italian Restaurant (Billy Joel)
5) Norwegian Wood (Beatles)
6) Mexican Radio (Wall of Voodoo)
7) Russian Lullaby (Jerry Garcia)
8) Turning Japanese (The Vapors)
9) The Brazilian (Genesis)
10) Nocturnal Koreans (Wire)


1) Indian reservation (Don Fardon)
2) Mexican Girl( Smokie )
3) Canadian Railroad Trilogy (Gordon Lightfoot)
4) Spanish stroll (Mink DeVille)
5) Greek Song (Rufus Wainwright )
6) Chinese Democracy (Guns N' Roses)
7) In the Dutch mountains (Nits)
8) French Kissing in the USA (Blondie)
9) Walk Like An Egyptian (Bangles)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: nationalities (2)

Title must contain a nationality, other than American or British/English. No repeated nationalities within the new list (you can repeat nationalities from the DQ songs).

Disqualified:

1) The French let her (Fischer Z)
2) "Canadian Rose"(Blues Traveler )
3) Spanish Moon (Little Feat)
4) Scene From An Italian Restaurant (Billy Joel)
5) Norwegian Wood (Beatles)
6) Mexican Radio (Wall of Voodoo)
7) Russian Lullaby (Jerry Garcia)
8) Turning Japanese (The Vapors)
9) The Brazilian (Genesis)
10) Nocturnal Koreans (Wire)


1) Indian reservation (Don Fardon)
2) Mexican Girl( Smokie )
3) Canadian Railroad Trilogy (Gordon Lightfoot)
4) Spanish stroll (Mink DeVille)
5) Greek Song (Rufus Wainwright )
6) Chinese Democracy (Guns N' Roses)
7) In the Dutch mountains (Nits)
8) French Kissing in the USA (Blondie)
9) Walk Like An Egyptian (Bangles) 
10) Don't Let's Be Beastly to the Germans (Noel Coward)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs about team sports

1) Number 29 (Steve Earle) - about high school football


----------



## pianozach

New theme: songs about team sports

1) Number 29 (Steve Earle) - about high school football
2) Centerfield (John Fogerty)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Doing a simple "Search Thread" for "sports" shows that we've done sports related themes on Nov 1, Nov 30, and Apr 23. 

Centerfield was used in one of those.

Please take the time to do a simple search and list disqualified items when starting a theme.


----------



## Art Rock

Looking through previous lists (thanks SW), several potentials songs for the current theme have already been used. I wonder whether there is any mileage in this theme if these are all listed as disqualified. Maybe start a new theme?


----------



## SanAntone

I usually do search but failed to do so for this one; not sure why, I guess I was in a hurry.

Anyway, someone should start a new theme if this one has been done to death already. No big deal.


----------



## Art Rock

Looks like we have tackled lots of colours, but not brown yet.

New theme: songs with brown in the title.

1) Golden brown (Stranglers)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Looks like we have tackled lots of colours, but not brown yet.

New theme: songs with brown in the title.

1) Golden brown (Stranglers)
2) Brown Shoes Don't Make It (Zappa/Mothers Of Invention)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Looks like we have tackled lots of colours, but not brown yet.

New theme: songs with brown in the title.

1) Golden brown (Stranglers)
2) Brown Shoes Don't Make It (Zappa/Mothers Of Invention)
3) Brown Sugar (Rolling Stones)


----------



## Art Rock

Looks like we have tackled lots of colours, but not brown yet.

New theme: songs with brown in the title.

1) Golden brown (Stranglers)
2) Brown Shoes Don't Make It (Zappa/Mothers Of Invention)
3) Brown Sugar (Rolling Stones)
4) Bad Bad Leroy Brown (Jim Croce)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Looks like we have tackled lots of colours, but not brown yet.

New theme: songs with brown in the title.

1) Golden brown (Stranglers)
2) Brown Shoes Don't Make It (Zappa/Mothers Of Invention)
3) Brown Sugar (Rolling Stones)
4) Bad Bad Leroy Brown (Jim Croce)
5) Old Brown Shoe (Beatles)


----------



## Art Rock

Looks like we have tackled lots of colours, but not brown yet.

New theme: songs with brown in the title.

1) Golden brown (Stranglers)
2) Brown Shoes Don't Make It (Zappa/Mothers Of Invention)
3) Brown Sugar (Rolling Stones)
4) Bad Bad Leroy Brown (Jim Croce)
5) Old Brown Shoe (Beatles)
6) Brown girl in the ring (Boney M)


----------



## SanAntone

ooks like we have tackled lots of colours, but not brown yet.

New theme: songs with brown in the title.

1) Golden brown (Stranglers)
2) Brown Shoes Don't Make It (Zappa/Mothers Of Invention)
3) Brown Sugar (Rolling Stones)
4) Bad Bad Leroy Brown (Jim Croce)
5) Old Brown Shoe (Beatles)
6) Brown girl in the ring (Boney M) 
7) Brown-eyed Handsome Man (Chuck Berry)


----------



## Starving Wolf

]ooks like we have tackled lots of colours, but not brown yet.

New theme: songs with brown in the title.

1) Golden brown (Stranglers)
2) Brown Shoes Don't Make It (Zappa/Mothers Of Invention)
3) Brown Sugar (Rolling Stones)
4) Bad Bad Leroy Brown (Jim Croce)
5) Old Brown Shoe (Beatles)
6) Brown girl in the ring (Boney M) 
7) Brown-eyed Handsome Man (Chuck Berry)
8) Captain Fantastic and the Brown Dirt Cowboy (Elton John)


----------



## Bulldog

Looks like we have tackled lots of colours, but not brown yet.

New theme: songs with brown in the title.

1) Golden brown (Stranglers)
2) Brown Shoes Don't Make It (Zappa/Mothers Of Invention)
3) Brown Sugar (Rolling Stones)
4) Bad Bad Leroy Brown (Jim Croce)
5) Old Brown Shoe (Beatles)
6) Brown girl in the ring (Boney M) 
7) Brown-eyed Handsome Man (Chuck Berry)
8) Captain Fantastic and the Brown Dirt Cowboy (Elton John)
9) Brown Eyed Girl (Van Morrison)


----------



## Rogerx

Looks like we have tackled lots of colours, but not brown yet.

New theme: songs with brown in the title.

1) Golden brown (Stranglers)
2) Brown Shoes Don't Make It (Zappa/Mothers Of Invention)
3) Brown Sugar (Rolling Stones)
4) Bad Bad Leroy Brown (Jim Croce)
5) Old Brown Shoe (Beatles)
6) Brown girl in the ring (Boney M)
7) Brown-eyed Handsome Man (Chuck Berry)
8) Captain Fantastic and the Brown Dirt Cowboy (Elton John)
9) Brown Eyed Girl (Van Morrison)
10) Codelia Brown ( Harry Belafonte)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Looks like we have not tackled yellow yet, either.

New theme: songs with yellow in the title.

1) Mellow Yellow (Donovan)


----------



## Rogerx

Looks like we have not tackled yellow yet, either.

New theme: songs with yellow in the title.

1) Mellow Yellow (Donovan)
2)Itsy Bitsy Teenie Weenie Yellow Polkadot Bikini" ( Brian Hyland)


----------



## Art Rock

Looks like we have not tackled yellow yet, either.

New theme: songs with yellow in the title.

1) Mellow Yellow (Donovan)
2) Itsy Bitsy Teenie Weenie Yellow Polkadot Bikini (Brian Hyland)
3) Yellow boomerang (Middle of the Road)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Looks like we have not tackled yellow yet, either.

New theme: songs with yellow in the title.

1) Mellow Yellow (Donovan)
2) Itsy Bitsy Teenie Weenie Yellow Polkadot Bikini (Brian Hyland)
3) Yellow boomerang (Middle of the Road)
4) Yellow Submarine (Beatles)


----------



## Art Rock

Looks like we have not tackled yellow yet, either.

New theme: songs with yellow in the title.

1) Mellow Yellow (Donovan)
2) Itsy Bitsy Teenie Weenie Yellow Polkadot Bikini (Brian Hyland)
3) Yellow boomerang (Middle of the Road)
4) Yellow Submarine (Beatles)
5) Yellow (Coldplay)


----------



## Rogerx

Looks like we have not tackled yellow yet, either.

New theme: songs with yellow in the title.

1) Mellow Yellow (Donovan)
2) Itsy Bitsy Teenie Weenie Yellow Polkadot Bikini (Brian Hyland)
3) Yellow boomerang (Middle of the Road)
4) Yellow Submarine (Beatles)
5) Yellow (Coldplay)
6)Ty a Yellow Ribbon (Tony Orlando & Dawn)


----------



## Art Rock

Looks like we have not tackled yellow yet, either.

New theme: songs with yellow in the title.

1) Mellow Yellow (Donovan)
2) Itsy Bitsy Teenie Weenie Yellow Polkadot Bikini (Brian Hyland)
3) Yellow boomerang (Middle of the Road)
4) Yellow Submarine (Beatles)
5) Yellow (Coldplay)
6) Tie a Yellow Ribbon (Tony Orlando & Dawn)
7) Big yellow taxi (Joni Mitchell)


----------



## Rogerx

Looks like we have not tackled yellow yet, either.

New theme: songs with yellow in the title.

1) Mellow Yellow (Donovan)
2) Itsy Bitsy Teenie Weenie Yellow Polkadot Bikini (Brian Hyland)
3) Yellow boomerang (Middle of the Road)
4) Yellow Submarine (Beatles)
5) Yellow (Coldplay)
6) Tie a Yellow Ribbon (Tony Orlando & Dawn)
7) Big yellow taxi (Joni Mitchell)
8 )Love and a Yellow Rose (The Guess Who)


----------



## SanAntone

Looks like we have not tackled yellow yet, either.

New theme: songs with yellow in the title.

1) Mellow Yellow (Donovan)
2) Itsy Bitsy Teenie Weenie Yellow Polkadot Bikini (Brian Hyland)
3) Yellow boomerang (Middle of the Road)
4) Yellow Submarine (Beatles)
5) Yellow (Coldplay)
6) Tie a Yellow Ribbon (Tony Orlando & Dawn)
7) Big yellow taxi (Joni Mitchell)
8 )Love and a Yellow Rose (The Guess Who) 
9) Goodbye Yellow Brick Road (Elton John)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: songs with yellow in the title.

1) Mellow Yellow (Donovan)
2) Itsy Bitsy Teenie Weenie Yellow Polkadot Bikini (Brian Hyland)
3) Yellow boomerang (Middle of the Road)
4) Yellow Submarine (Beatles)
5) Yellow (Coldplay)
6) Tie a Yellow Ribbon (Tony Orlando & Dawn)
7) Big yellow taxi (Joni Mitchell)
8 )Love and a Yellow Rose (The Guess Who)
9) Goodbye Yellow Brick Road (Elton John)
10) Yellow Beach Umbrella ( Craig Doerge) 

New theme up for grabs anyone can choose


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: vocal duets 2.

Only duets which are not regular combinations, so e.g. not Simon and Garfunkel, Sonny and Cher, or Ike and Tina Turner.
Ten different duets please (no repeated artist combinations - you may repeat a valid artist combination from the disqualified list).

Disqualified songs:

1) Love Hurts (Gram Parsons w EmmyLou Harris)
2) I Got You Babe ( Sonny & Cher)
3) Don't Go Breaking My Heart (Elton John and Kiki Dee)
4) Broken bicycles/Junk (Anne-Sofie von Otter and Elvis Costello)
5) Unforgettable ( Natalie Cole and Nat King Cole)
6) Something Stupid (Frank and Nancy Sinatra)
7) Don't give up (Peter Gabriel and Kate Bush)
8) You're The One That I Want (John Travolta and Olivia Newton-John)
9) Aint No Mountain High Enough (Marvin Gaye and Tammi Terrell)
10) Dancing in the streets (David Bowie and Mick Jagger)


1) Adieu false heart (Linda Ronstadt and Ann Savoy)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: vocal duets 2.

Only duets which are not regular combinations, so e.g. not Simon and Garfunkel, Sonny and Cher, or Ike and Tina Turner.
Ten different duets please (no repeated artist combinations - you may repeat a valid artist combination from the disqualified list).

Disqualified songs:

1) Love Hurts (Gram Parsons w EmmyLou Harris)
2) I Got You Babe ( Sonny & Cher)
3) Don't Go Breaking My Heart (Elton John and Kiki Dee)
4) Broken bicycles/Junk (Anne-Sofie von Otter and Elvis Costello)
5) Unforgettable ( Natalie Cole and Nat King Cole)
6) Something Stupid (Frank and Nancy Sinatra)
7) Don't give up (Peter Gabriel and Kate Bush)
8) You're The One That I Want (John Travolta and Olivia Newton-John)
9) Aint No Mountain High Enough (Marvin Gaye and Tammi Terrell)
10) Dancing in the streets (David Bowie and Mick Jagger)


1) Adieu false heart (Linda Ronstadt and Ann Savoy) 
2) Pancho & Lefty (Merle Haggard and Willie Nelson)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: vocal duets 2.

Only duets which are not regular combinations, so e.g. not Simon and Garfunkel, Sonny and Cher, or Ike and Tina Turner.
Ten different duets please (no repeated artist combinations - you may repeat a valid artist combination from the disqualified list).

Disqualified songs:

1) Love Hurts (Gram Parsons w EmmyLou Harris)
2) I Got You Babe ( Sonny & Cher)
3) Don't Go Breaking My Heart (Elton John and Kiki Dee)
4) Broken bicycles/Junk (Anne-Sofie von Otter and Elvis Costello)
5) Unforgettable ( Natalie Cole and Nat King Cole)
6) Something Stupid (Frank and Nancy Sinatra)
7) Don't give up (Peter Gabriel and Kate Bush)
8) You're The One That I Want (John Travolta and Olivia Newton-John)
9) Aint No Mountain High Enough (Marvin Gaye and Tammi Terrell)
10) Dancing in the streets (David Bowie and Mick Jagger)


1) Adieu false heart (Linda Ronstadt and Ann Savoy)
2) Pancho & Lefty (Merle Haggard and Willie Nelson)
3) Perhaps love (John Denver and Placido Domingo)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: vocal duets 2.

Only duets which are not regular combinations, so e.g. not Simon and Garfunkel, Sonny and Cher, or Ike and Tina Turner.
Ten different duets please (no repeated artist combinations - you may repeat a valid artist combination from the disqualified list).

Disqualified songs:

1) Love Hurts (Gram Parsons w EmmyLou Harris)
2) I Got You Babe ( Sonny & Cher)
3) Don't Go Breaking My Heart (Elton John and Kiki Dee)
4) Broken bicycles/Junk (Anne-Sofie von Otter and Elvis Costello)
5) Unforgettable ( Natalie Cole and Nat King Cole)
6) Something Stupid (Frank and Nancy Sinatra)
7) Don't give up (Peter Gabriel and Kate Bush)
8) You're The One That I Want (John Travolta and Olivia Newton-John)
9) Aint No Mountain High Enough (Marvin Gaye and Tammi Terrell)
10) Dancing in the streets (David Bowie and Mick Jagger)


1) Adieu false heart (Linda Ronstadt and Ann Savoy)
2) Pancho & Lefty (Merle Haggard and Willie Nelson)
3) Perhaps love (John Denver and Placido Domingo)
4) Up Where We Belong (Joe Cocker and Jennifer Warnes)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: vocal duets 2.

Only duets which are not regular combinations, so e.g. not Simon and Garfunkel, Sonny and Cher, or Ike and Tina Turner.
Ten different duets please (no repeated artist combinations - you may repeat a valid artist combination from the disqualified list).

Disqualified songs:

1) Love Hurts (Gram Parsons w EmmyLou Harris)
2) I Got You Babe ( Sonny & Cher)
3) Don't Go Breaking My Heart (Elton John and Kiki Dee)
4) Broken bicycles/Junk (Anne-Sofie von Otter and Elvis Costello)
5) Unforgettable ( Natalie Cole and Nat King Cole)
6) Something Stupid (Frank and Nancy Sinatra)
7) Don't give up (Peter Gabriel and Kate Bush)
8) You're The One That I Want (John Travolta and Olivia Newton-John)
9) Aint No Mountain High Enough (Marvin Gaye and Tammi Terrell)
10) Dancing in the streets (David Bowie and Mick Jagger)


1) Adieu false heart (Linda Ronstadt and Ann Savoy)
2) Pancho & Lefty (Merle Haggard and Willie Nelson)
3) Perhaps love (John Denver and Placido Domingo)
4) Up Where We Belong (Joe Cocker and Jennifer Warnes) 
5) What Would You Give in Exchange for Your Soul (Bill Monroe & Doc Watson)


----------



## HolstThePhone

New theme: vocal duets 2.

Only duets which are not regular combinations, so e.g. not Simon and Garfunkel, Sonny and Cher, or Ike and Tina Turner.
Ten different duets please (no repeated artist combinations - you may repeat a valid artist combination from the disqualified list).

Disqualified songs:

1) Love Hurts (Gram Parsons w EmmyLou Harris)
2) I Got You Babe ( Sonny & Cher)
3) Don't Go Breaking My Heart (Elton John and Kiki Dee)
4) Broken bicycles/Junk (Anne-Sofie von Otter and Elvis Costello)
5) Unforgettable ( Natalie Cole and Nat King Cole)
6) Something Stupid (Frank and Nancy Sinatra)
7) Don't give up (Peter Gabriel and Kate Bush)
8) You're The One That I Want (John Travolta and Olivia Newton-John)
9) Aint No Mountain High Enough (Marvin Gaye and Tammi Terrell)
10) Dancing in the streets (David Bowie and Mick Jagger)


1) Adieu false heart (Linda Ronstadt and Ann Savoy)
2) Pancho & Lefty (Merle Haggard and Willie Nelson)
3) Perhaps love (John Denver and Placido Domingo)
4) Up Where We Belong (Joe Cocker and Jennifer Warnes)
5) What Would You Give in Exchange for Your Soul (Bill Monroe & Doc Watson) 
6) Say Say Say (Paul McCartney and Michael Jackson)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: vocal duets 2.

Only duets which are not regular combinations, so e.g. not Simon and Garfunkel, Sonny and Cher, or Ike and Tina Turner.
Ten different duets please (no repeated artist combinations - you may repeat a valid artist combination from the disqualified list).

Disqualified songs:

1) Love Hurts (Gram Parsons w EmmyLou Harris)
2) I Got You Babe ( Sonny & Cher)
3) Don't Go Breaking My Heart (Elton John and Kiki Dee)
4) Broken bicycles/Junk (Anne-Sofie von Otter and Elvis Costello)
5) Unforgettable ( Natalie Cole and Nat King Cole)
6) Something Stupid (Frank and Nancy Sinatra)
7) Don't give up (Peter Gabriel and Kate Bush)
8) You're The One That I Want (John Travolta and Olivia Newton-John)
9) Aint No Mountain High Enough (Marvin Gaye and Tammi Terrell)
10) Dancing in the streets (David Bowie and Mick Jagger)


1) Adieu false heart (Linda Ronstadt and Ann Savoy)
2) Pancho & Lefty (Merle Haggard and Willie Nelson)
3) Perhaps love (John Denver and Placido Domingo)
4) Up Where We Belong (Joe Cocker and Jennifer Warnes)
5) What Would You Give in Exchange for Your Soul (Bill Monroe & Doc Watson)
6) Say Say Say (Paul McCartney and Michael Jackson)
7) Perfect (Ed Sheeran and Andrea Bocelli)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: vocal duets 2.

Only duets which are not regular combinations, so e.g. not Simon and Garfunkel, Sonny and Cher, or Ike and Tina Turner.
Ten different duets please (no repeated artist combinations - you may repeat a valid artist combination from the disqualified list).

Disqualified songs:

1) Love Hurts (Gram Parsons w EmmyLou Harris)
2) I Got You Babe ( Sonny & Cher)
3) Don't Go Breaking My Heart (Elton John and Kiki Dee)
4) Broken bicycles/Junk (Anne-Sofie von Otter and Elvis Costello)
5) Unforgettable ( Natalie Cole and Nat King Cole)
6) Something Stupid (Frank and Nancy Sinatra)
7) Don't give up (Peter Gabriel and Kate Bush)
8) You're The One That I Want (John Travolta and Olivia Newton-John)
9) Aint No Mountain High Enough (Marvin Gaye and Tammi Terrell)
10) Dancing in the streets (David Bowie and Mick Jagger)


1) Adieu false heart (Linda Ronstadt and Ann Savoy)
2) Pancho & Lefty (Merle Haggard and Willie Nelson)
3) Perhaps love (John Denver and Placido Domingo)
4) Up Where We Belong (Joe Cocker and Jennifer Warnes)
5) What Would You Give in Exchange for Your Soul (Bill Monroe & Doc Watson)
6) Say Say Say (Paul McCartney and Michael Jackson)
7) Perfect (Ed Sheeran and Andrea Bocelli) 
8) How Can a Poor Boy (Van Morrison & Taj Mahal)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: vocal duets 2.

Only duets which are not regular combinations, so e.g. not Simon and Garfunkel, Sonny and Cher, or Ike and Tina Turner.
Ten different duets please (no repeated artist combinations - you may repeat a valid artist combination from the disqualified list).

Disqualified songs:

1) Love Hurts (Gram Parsons w EmmyLou Harris)
2) I Got You Babe ( Sonny & Cher)
3) Don't Go Breaking My Heart (Elton John and Kiki Dee)
4) Broken bicycles/Junk (Anne-Sofie von Otter and Elvis Costello)
5) Unforgettable ( Natalie Cole and Nat King Cole)
6) Something Stupid (Frank and Nancy Sinatra)
7) Don't give up (Peter Gabriel and Kate Bush)
8) You're The One That I Want (John Travolta and Olivia Newton-John)
9) Aint No Mountain High Enough (Marvin Gaye and Tammi Terrell)
10) Dancing in the streets (David Bowie and Mick Jagger)


1) Adieu false heart (Linda Ronstadt and Ann Savoy)
2) Pancho & Lefty (Merle Haggard and Willie Nelson)
3) Perhaps love (John Denver and Placido Domingo)
4) Up Where We Belong (Joe Cocker and Jennifer Warnes)
5) What Would You Give in Exchange for Your Soul (Bill Monroe & Doc Watson)
6) Say Say Say (Paul McCartney and Michael Jackson)
7) Perfect (Ed Sheeran and Andrea Bocelli)
8) How Can a Poor Boy (Van Morrison & Taj Mahal)
9) On My Own ) Patti Labelle and Michael McDonald)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: vocal duets 2.

Only duets which are not regular combinations, so e.g. not Simon and Garfunkel, Sonny and Cher, or Ike and Tina Turner.
Ten different duets please (no repeated artist combinations - you may repeat a valid artist combination from the disqualified list).

Disqualified songs:

1) Love Hurts (Gram Parsons w EmmyLou Harris)
2) I Got You Babe ( Sonny & Cher)
3) Don't Go Breaking My Heart (Elton John and Kiki Dee)
4) Broken bicycles/Junk (Anne-Sofie von Otter and Elvis Costello)
5) Unforgettable ( Natalie Cole and Nat King Cole)
6) Something Stupid (Frank and Nancy Sinatra)
7) Don't give up (Peter Gabriel and Kate Bush)
8) You're The One That I Want (John Travolta and Olivia Newton-John)
9) Aint No Mountain High Enough (Marvin Gaye and Tammi Terrell)
10) Dancing in the streets (David Bowie and Mick Jagger)


1) Adieu false heart (Linda Ronstadt and Ann Savoy)
2) Pancho & Lefty (Merle Haggard and Willie Nelson)
3) Perhaps love (John Denver and Placido Domingo)
4) Up Where We Belong (Joe Cocker and Jennifer Warnes)
5) What Would You Give in Exchange for Your Soul (Bill Monroe & Doc Watson)
6) Say Say Say (Paul McCartney and Michael Jackson)
7) Perfect (Ed Sheeran and Andrea Bocelli)
8) How Can a Poor Boy (Van Morrison & Taj Mahal)
9) On My Own ) Patti Labelle and Michael McDonald)
10) Shallow (Bradley Cooper, Lady Gaga)

Anyone can start the next theme.


----------



## Rogerx

New the: Songs about wolves ( title or lyrics )
Just give it a go, if not change the subject 


1 Killer Wolf ( Danzig)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New the: Songs about wolves ( title or lyrics )
Just give it a go, if not change the subject 


1 Killer Wolf ( Danzig)
2 Hungry Like The Wolf (Duran Duran)


----------



## Art Rock

We've done this in February. This was the result:

1) The Wolf I Feed (Napalm Death)
2) Hungry like the Wolf (Duran Duran)
3) The Wolf (Mumford & Sons)
4) Don't Cry Wolf (The Damned)
5) Wolf (First Aid Kit)
6) Cry Wolf (A-Ha)
7) Werewolves Of London (The Flamin' Groovies)
8) Clap For The Wolfman (The Guess Who)
9) Who's Afraid of the Big Bad Wolf (Barbra Streisand)
10) The wolf song (Emiliana Torrini)

If you want to try another round, fine with me - although personally I can't think of another wolf song right now.


----------



## Rogerx

Me neither now , if not back in 15 minutes please start a new theme


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs by bands/artists with a mammal in their name. No repeats. Pick a favourite song by them.

1) Anesthetize (Porcupine Tree)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs by bands/artists with a mammal in their name. No repeats. Pick a favourite song by them.

1) Anesthetize (Porcupine Tree)
2) The Monkees (Daydream believer)


----------



## Art Rock

Nope, correct spelling only.

Next poster, please continue with #2.


----------



## Rogerx

How do you mean ??????


----------



## Art Rock

The mammal you think you're referring to is a monkey, plural monkeys. Not monkees.

ETA: Def Leppard and Gorillaz are out for the same reason.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs by bands/artists with a correctly spelled mammal in their name. Pick a favourite song by them. No repeat songs by the same act. 

1) Anesthetize (Porcupine Tree)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs by bands/artists with a correctly spelled mammal in their name. Pick a favourite song by them. No repeat songs by the same act.

1) Anesthetize (Porcupine Tree)
2) Steppenwolf (Born to be wild)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs by bands/artists with a correctly spelled mammal in their name. Pick a favourite song by them. No repeat songs by the same act.

1) Anesthetize (Porcupine Tree)
2) Born to be wild (Steppenwolf)
3) Slow down (Shabby Tiger)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs by bands/artists with a correctly spelled mammal in their name. Pick a favourite song by them. No repeat songs by the same act.

1) Anesthetize (Porcupine Tree)
2) Born to be wild (Steppenwolf)
3) Slow down (Shabby Tiger)
4) Morning has broken (Cat Stevens )


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: songs by bands/artists with a correctly spelled mammal in their name. Pick a favourite song by them. No repeat songs by the same act.

1) Anesthetize (Porcupine Tree)
2) Born to be wild (Steppenwolf)
3) Slow down (Shabby Tiger)
4) Morning has broken (Cat Stevens )
5) Mongoose (Elephant's Memory)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs by bands/artists with a correctly spelled mammal in their name. Pick a favourite song by them. No repeat songs by the same act.

1) Anesthetize (Porcupine Tree)
2) Born to be wild (Steppenwolf)
3) Slow down (Shabby Tiger)
4) Morning has broken (Cat Stevens )
5) Mongoose (Elephant's Memory)
6) Smokestack Lightning (Howlin' Wolf)


----------



## HolstThePhone

New theme: songs by bands/artists with a correctly spelled mammal in their name. Pick a favourite song by them. No repeat songs by the same act.

1) Anesthetize (Porcupine Tree)
2) Born to be wild (Steppenwolf)
3) Slow down (Shabby Tiger)
4) Morning has broken (Cat Stevens )
5) Mongoose (Elephant's Memory)
6) Smokestack Lightning (Howlin' Wolf) 
7) 5 Years Time (Noah and the Whale)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs by bands/artists with a correctly spelled mammal in their name. Pick a favourite song by them. No repeat songs by the same act.

1) Anesthetize (Porcupine Tree)
2) Born to be wild (Steppenwolf)
3) Slow down (Shabby Tiger)
4) Morning has broken (Cat Stevens )
5) Mongoose (Elephant's Memory)
6) Smokestack Lightning (Howlin' Wolf)
7) 5 Years Time (Noah and the Whale)
8) Jack and Diane (John Cougar [Mellencamp])


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs by bands/artists with a correctly spelled mammal in their name. Pick a favourite song by them. No repeat songs by the same act.

1) Anesthetize (Porcupine Tree)
2) Born to be wild (Steppenwolf)
3) Slow down (Shabby Tiger)
4) Morning has broken (Cat Stevens )
5) Mongoose (Elephant's Memory)
6) Smokestack Lightning (Howlin' Wolf)
7) 5 Years Time (Noah and the Whale)
8) Jack and Diane (John Cougar [Mellencamp])
9) I Only Wanna Be With You (Samantha Fox)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs by bands/artists with a correctly spelled mammal in their name. Pick a favourite song by them. No repeat songs by the same act.

1) Anesthetize (Porcupine Tree)
2) Born to be wild (Steppenwolf)
3) Slow down (Shabby Tiger)
4) Morning has broken (Cat Stevens )
5) Mongoose (Elephant's Memory)
6) Smokestack Lightning (Howlin' Wolf)
7) 5 Years Time (Noah and the Whale)
8) Jack and Diane (John Cougar [Mellencamp])
9) I Only Wanna Be With You (Samantha Fox) 
10) Rock This Town (The Stray Cats)

I pass choosing a new theme. Anyone can start a new one.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs with 'together' in the title.

1) Happy together (Turtles)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: songs with 'together' in the title.

1) Happy together (Turtles)
2) Together Alone (Crowded House)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: songs with 'together' in the title.

1) Happy together (Turtles)
2) Together Alone (Crowded House)
3) Get Together (The Youngbloods)


----------



## HolstThePhone

New theme: songs with 'together' in the title.

1) Happy together (Turtles)
2) Together Alone (Crowded House)
3) Get Together (The Youngbloods) 
4) Come Together (The Beatles)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: songs with 'together' in the title.

1) Happy together (Turtles)
2) Together Alone (Crowded House)
3) Get Together (The Youngbloods) 
4) Come Together (The Beatles)
5) We can be together (Jefferson Airplane)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs with 'together' in the title.

1) Happy together (Turtles)
2) Together Alone (Crowded House)
3) Get Together (The Youngbloods)
4) Come Together (The Beatles)
5) We can be together (Jefferson Airplane) 
6) All Together Now (The Beatles)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs with 'together' in the title.

1) Happy together (Turtles)
2) Together Alone (Crowded House)
3) Get Together (The Youngbloods)
4) Come Together (The Beatles)
5) We can be together (Jefferson Airplane) 
6) All Together Now (The Beatles)
7) Love will keep us together (Captain and Tenille)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: songs with 'together' in the title.

1) Happy together (Turtles)
2) Together Alone (Crowded House)
3) Get Together (The Youngbloods)
4) Come Together (The Beatles)
5) We can be together (Jefferson Airplane) 
6) All Together Now (The Beatles)
7) Love will keep us together (Captain and Tenille)
8) We Could Be Together (Loudness) remember them?


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs with 'together' in the title.

1) Happy together (Turtles)
2) Together Alone (Crowded House)
3) Get Together (The Youngbloods)
4) Come Together (The Beatles)
5) We can be together (Jefferson Airplane)
6) All Together Now (The Beatles)
7) Love will keep us together (Captain and Tenille)
8) We Could Be Together (Loudness)
9) Together in electric dreams (Oakey & Moroder)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs with 'together' in the title.

1) Happy together (Turtles)
2) Together Alone (Crowded House)
3) Get Together (The Youngbloods)
4) Come Together (The Beatles)
5) We can be together (Jefferson Airplane)
6) All Together Now (The Beatles)
7) Love will keep us together (Captain and Tenille)
8) We Could Be Together (Loudness)
9) Together in electric dreams (Oakey & Moroder)
10) We're In This Love Together (Al Jarreau)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: 'separate', 'separated', or 'apart', preferably in the title.

1) Separate Ways (Journey)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: 'separate', 'separated', or 'apart', preferably in the title.

1) Separate Ways (Journey)
2) Fall Apart With Me (The Posies)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: 'separate', 'separated', or 'apart', preferably in the title.

1) Separate Ways (Journey)
2) Fall Apart With Me (The Posies)
3)Tearing Us Apart ( Eric Clapton)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: 'separate', 'separated', or 'apart', preferably in the title.

1) Separate Ways (Journey)
2) Fall Apart With Me (The Posies)
3) Tearing Us Apart ( Eric Clapton) 
4) Separate Lives (Stephen Bishop)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: 'separate', 'separated', or 'apart', preferably in the title.

1) Separate Ways (Journey)
2) Fall Apart With Me (The Posies)
3) Tearing Us Apart ( Eric Clapton) 
4) Separate Lives (Stephen Bishop)
5) Come Out And Play (Offspring)

_You gotta keep 'em separated_


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: 'separate', 'separated', or 'apart', preferably in the title.

1) Separate Ways (Journey)
2) Fall Apart With Me (The Posies)
3) Tearing Us Apart ( Eric Clapton)
4) Separate Lives (Stephen Bishop)
5) Come Out And Play (Offspring)
6)Never Tear Us Apart ( INXS)


----------



## Starving Wolf

..................................


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: 'separate', 'separated', or 'apart', preferably in the title.

1) Separate Ways (Journey)
2) Fall Apart With Me (The Posies)
3) Tearing Us Apart ( Eric Clapton)
4) Separate Lives (Stephen Bishop)
5) Come Out And Play (Offspring)
6) Never Tear Us Apart ( INXS)
7) Love will tear us apart (Joy Division)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: 'separate', 'separated', or 'apart', preferably in the title.

1) Separate Ways (Journey)
2) Fall Apart With Me (The Posies)
3) Tearing Us Apart ( Eric Clapton)
4) Separate Lives (Stephen Bishop)
5) Come Out And Play (Offspring)
6) Never Tear Us Apart ( INXS)
7) Love will tear us apart (Joy Division)
8) The Art Of Falling Apart ( Soft Cell)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: 'separate', 'separated', or 'apart', preferably in the title.

1) Separate Ways (Journey)
2) Fall Apart With Me (The Posies)
3) Tearing Us Apart ( Eric Clapton)
4) Separate Lives (Stephen Bishop)
5) Come Out And Play (Offspring)
6) Never Tear Us Apart ( INXS)
7) Love will tear us apart (Joy Division)
8) The Art Of Falling Apart ( Soft Cell)
9) Falling apart at the seams (Marmelade)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: 'separate', 'separated', or 'apart', preferably in the title.

1) Separate Ways (Journey)
2) Fall Apart With Me (The Posies)
3) Tearing Us Apart ( Eric Clapton)
4) Separate Lives (Stephen Bishop)
5) Come Out And Play (Offspring)
6) Never Tear Us Apart ( INXS)
7) Love will tear us apart (Joy Division)
8) The Art Of Falling Apart ( Soft Cell)
9) Falling apart at the seams (Marmelade) 
10) I’ll Let Nothing Separate Us (Otis Redding)

New theme: rain

Disqualified songs:

1) Morning Rain (Fleetwood Mac)
2) Rain On Me (The Who)
3) Have you ever seen the Rain (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
4) Blue Eyes Crying in the Rain (Willie Nelson)
5) Purple Rain (Prince)
6) Here Comes The Rain Again (Eurythmics)
7) Rain and Tears (Aphrodite's Child)
8) Rainy Day in June (The Kinks)
9) Rainy Night In Soho (The Pogues)
10) I Love a Rainy Night (Eddie Rabbit)

1) I Think It’s Going to Rain Today (Randy Newman)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: rain

Disqualified songs:

1) Morning Rain (Fleetwood Mac)
2) Rain On Me (The Who)
3) Have you ever seen the Rain (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
4) Blue Eyes Crying in the Rain (Willie Nelson)
5) Purple Rain (Prince)
6) Here Comes The Rain Again (Eurythmics)
7) Rain and Tears (Aphrodite's Child)
8) Rainy Day in June (The Kinks)
9) Rainy Night In Soho (The Pogues)
10) I Love a Rainy Night (Eddie Rabbit)

1) I Think It’s Going to Rain Today (Randy Newman)
2) Here comes that rainy day feeling again (Fortunes)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: rain

Disqualified songs:

1) Morning Rain (Fleetwood Mac)
2) Rain On Me (The Who)
3) Have you ever seen the Rain (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
4) Blue Eyes Crying in the Rain (Willie Nelson)
5) Purple Rain (Prince)
6) Here Comes The Rain Again (Eurythmics)
7) Rain and Tears (Aphrodite's Child)
8) Rainy Day in June (The Kinks)
9) Rainy Night In Soho (The Pogues)
10) I Love a Rainy Night (Eddie Rabbit)

1) I Think It’s Going to Rain Today (Randy Newman)
2) Here comes that rainy day feeling again (Fortunes)
3) Rain Dogs (Tom Waits)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: rain

Disqualified songs:

1) Morning Rain (Fleetwood Mac)
2) Rain On Me (The Who)
3) Have you ever seen the Rain (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
4) Blue Eyes Crying in the Rain (Willie Nelson)
5) Purple Rain (Prince)
6) Here Comes The Rain Again (Eurythmics)
7) Rain and Tears (Aphrodite's Child)
8) Rainy Day in June (The Kinks)
9) Rainy Night In Soho (The Pogues)
10) I Love a Rainy Night (Eddie Rabbit)

1) I Think It’s Going to Rain Today (Randy Newman)
2) Here comes that rainy day feeling again (Fortunes)
3) Rain Dogs (Tom Waits)
4) Tears And Rain (Rah Band)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: rain

Disqualified songs:

1) Morning Rain (Fleetwood Mac)
2) Rain On Me (The Who)
3) Have you ever seen the Rain (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
4) Blue Eyes Crying in the Rain (Willie Nelson)
5) Purple Rain (Prince)
6) Here Comes The Rain Again (Eurythmics)
7) Rain and Tears (Aphrodite's Child)
8) Rainy Day in June (The Kinks)
9) Rainy Night In Soho (The Pogues)
10) I Love a Rainy Night (Eddie Rabbit)

1) I Think It’s Going to Rain Today (Randy Newman)
2) Here comes that rainy day feeling again (Fortunes)
3) Rain Dogs (Tom Waits)
4) Tears And Rain (Rah Band)
5) Rain in May (Max Werner)


----------



## Open Book

ew theme: rain

Disqualified songs:

1) Morning Rain (Fleetwood Mac)
2) Rain On Me (The Who)
3) Have you ever seen the Rain (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
4) Blue Eyes Crying in the Rain (Willie Nelson)
5) Purple Rain (Prince)
6) Here Comes The Rain Again (Eurythmics)
7) Rain and Tears (Aphrodite's Child)
8) Rainy Day in June (The Kinks)
9) Rainy Night In Soho (The Pogues)
10) I Love a Rainy Night (Eddie Rabbit)

1) I Think It’s Going to Rain Today (Randy Newman)
2) Here comes that rainy day feeling again (Fortunes)
3) Rain Dogs (Tom Waits)
4) Tears And Rain (Rah Band)
5) Rain in May (Max Werner)
6) Who'll Stop the Rain (Creedence Clearwater Revival)


----------



## Bulldog

ew theme: rain

Disqualified songs:

1) Morning Rain (Fleetwood Mac)
2) Rain On Me (The Who)
3) Have you ever seen the Rain (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
4) Blue Eyes Crying in the Rain (Willie Nelson)
5) Purple Rain (Prince)
6) Here Comes The Rain Again (Eurythmics)
7) Rain and Tears (Aphrodite's Child)
8) Rainy Day in June (The Kinks)
9) Rainy Night In Soho (The Pogues)
10) I Love a Rainy Night (Eddie Rabbit)

1) I Think It’s Going to Rain Today (Randy Newman)
2) Here comes that rainy day feeling again (Fortunes)
3) Rain Dogs (Tom Waits)
4) Tears And Rain (Rah Band)
5) Rain in May (Max Werner)
6) Who'll Stop the Rain (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
7) Rainy Night in Georgia (Brook Benton)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: rain

Disqualified songs:

1) Morning Rain (Fleetwood Mac)
2) Rain On Me (The Who)
3) Have you ever seen the Rain (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
4) Blue Eyes Crying in the Rain (Willie Nelson)
5) Purple Rain (Prince)
6) Here Comes The Rain Again (Eurythmics)
7) Rain and Tears (Aphrodite's Child)
8) Rainy Day in June (The Kinks)
9) Rainy Night In Soho (The Pogues)
10) I Love a Rainy Night (Eddie Rabbit)

1) I Think It’s Going to Rain Today (Randy Newman)
2) Here comes that rainy day feeling again (Fortunes)
3) Rain Dogs (Tom Waits)
4) Tears And Rain (Rah Band)
5) Rain in May (Max Werner)
6) Who'll Stop the Rain (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
7) Rainy Night in Georgia (Brook Benton)
8) Red rain (Peter Gabriel)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: rain

Disqualified songs:

1) Morning Rain (Fleetwood Mac)
2) Rain On Me (The Who)
3) Have you ever seen the Rain (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
4) Blue Eyes Crying in the Rain (Willie Nelson)
5) Purple Rain (Prince)
6) Here Comes The Rain Again (Eurythmics)
7) Rain and Tears (Aphrodite's Child)
8) Rainy Day in June (The Kinks)
9) Rainy Night In Soho (The Pogues)
10) I Love a Rainy Night (Eddie Rabbit)

1) I Think It’s Going to Rain Today (Randy Newman)
2) Here comes that rainy day feeling again (Fortunes)
3) Rain Dogs (Tom Waits)
4) Tears And Rain (Rah Band)
5) Rain in May (Max Werner)
6) Who'll Stop the Rain (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
7) Rainy Night in Georgia (Brook Benton)
8) Red rain (Peter Gabriel)
9) Walking in the rain (The Ronettes)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: rain

Disqualified songs:

1) Morning Rain (Fleetwood Mac)
2) Rain On Me (The Who)
3) Have you ever seen the Rain (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
4) Blue Eyes Crying in the Rain (Willie Nelson)
5) Purple Rain (Prince)
6) Here Comes The Rain Again (Eurythmics)
7) Rain and Tears (Aphrodite's Child)
8) Rainy Day in June (The Kinks)
9) Rainy Night In Soho (The Pogues)
10) I Love a Rainy Night (Eddie Rabbit)

1) I Think It’s Going to Rain Today (Randy Newman)
2) Here comes that rainy day feeling again (Fortunes)
3) Rain Dogs (Tom Waits)
4) Tears And Rain (Rah Band)
5) Rain in May (Max Werner)
6) Who'll Stop the Rain (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
7) Rainy Night in Georgia (Brook Benton)
8) Red rain (Peter Gabriel)
9) Walking in the rain (The Ronettes) 
10) Fire and Rain (James Taylor) 


I don’t think this theme has been used before, at least I searched and didn’t find anything.

New theme: songs with “being” in the title

1) Being Alive (Stephen Sondheim)


----------



## Rogerx

I don’t think this theme has been used before, at least I searched and didn’t find anything.

New theme: songs with “being” in the title
1) Being Alive (Stephen Sondheim)
2) Being for the Benefit of Mr. Kite! - The Beatles


----------



## pianozach

I don't think this theme has been used before, at least I searched and didn't find anything.

New theme: songs with "*being*" in the title

1) Being Alive (Stephen Sondheim)
2) Being for the Benefit of Mr. Kite! (The Beatles)
3) Get Up (I Feel Like Being A) Sex Machine (James Brown)


----------



## Rogerx

I don’t think this theme has been used before, at least I searched and didn’t find anything.

New theme: songs with “being” in the title

1) Being Alive (Stephen Sondheim)
2) Being for the Benefit of Mr. Kite! (The Beatles)
3) Get Up (I Feel Like Being A) Sex Machine (James Brown)
4) Tired Of Being Blonde ( Carly Simon)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs with “being” in the title

1) Being Alive (Stephen Sondheim)
2) Being for the Benefit of Mr. Kite! (The Beatles)
3) Get Up (I Feel Like Being A) Sex Machine (James Brown)
4) Tired Of Being Blonde ( Carly Simon)
5) The importance of being idle (Oasis)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs with “being” in the title

1) Being Alive (Stephen Sondheim)
2) Being for the Benefit of Mr. Kite! (The Beatles)
3) Get Up (I Feel Like Being A) Sex Machine (James Brown) 
4) Tired Of Being Blonde ( Carly Simon)
5) The importance of being idle (Oasis) 
6) Almost Like Being In Love (Lerner & Loewe)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs with “being” in the title

1) Being Alive (Stephen Sondheim)
2) Being for the Benefit of Mr. Kite! (The Beatles)
3) Get Up (I Feel Like Being A) Sex Machine (James Brown)
4) Tired Of Being Blonde ( Carly Simon)
5) The importance of being idle (Oasis)
6) Almost Like Being In Love (Lerner & Loewe) 
7) Being With You (Smokey Robinson) Corrected)


----------



## Art Rock

That's already in at #2. You put it there yourself.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs with “being” in the title

1) Being Alive (Stephen Sondheim)
2) Being for the Benefit of Mr. Kite! (The Beatles)
3) Get Up (I Feel Like Being A) Sex Machine (James Brown)
4) Tired Of Being Blonde ( Carly Simon)
5) The importance of being idle (Oasis)
6) Almost Like Being In Love (Lerner & Loewe)
7) Show me the meaning of being lonely (Backstreet Boys)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs with “being” in the title

1) Being Alive (Stephen Sondheim)
2) Being for the Benefit of Mr. Kite! (The Beatles)
3) Get Up (I Feel Like Being A) Sex Machine (James Brown)
4) Tired Of Being Blonde ( Carly Simon)
5) The importance of being idle (Oasis)
6) Almost Like Being In Love (Lerner & Loewe)
7) Being With You (Smokey Robinson) Corrected)
8) Show me the meaning of being lonely (Backstreet Boys) corrected, please continue.


----------



## pianozach

New theme: songs with “being” in the title

1) Being Alive (Stephen Sondheim)
2) Being for the Benefit of Mr. Kite! (The Beatles)
3) Get Up (I Feel Like Being A) Sex Machine (James Brown)
4) Tired Of Being Blonde (Carly Simon)
5) The Importance of Being Idle (Oasis)
6) Almost Like Being In Love (Lerner & Loewe)
7) Being With You (Smokey Robinson) Corrected)
8) Show Me the Meaning of Being Lonely (Backstreet Boys) 
9) Tired of Being Alone (Chicago)


----------



## Coach G

New theme: songs with “being” in the title

1) Being Alive (Stephen Sondheim)
2) Being for the Benefit of Mr. Kite! (The Beatles)
3) Get Up (I Feel Like Being A) Sex Machine (James Brown)
4) Tired Of Being Blonde (Carly Simon)
5) The Importance of Being Idle (Oasis)
6) Almost Like Being In Love (Lerner & Loewe)
7) Being With You (Smokey Robinson) Corrected)
8) Show Me the Meaning of Being Lonely (Backstreet Boys)
9) Tired of Being Alone (Chicago)
10) Being Green (Kermit the Frog)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: what's in a name?
Title has to have the word "name" in it (not variations like named and names).

1) I got a name (Jim Croce)


----------



## Azol

1) I got a name (Jim Croce) 
2) The Name of the Game (ABBA)


----------



## HolstThePhone

Theme: what's in a name?
Title has to have the word "name" in it (not variations like named and names).

1) I got a name (Jim Croce) 
2) The Name of the Game (ABBA)
3) A Horse With No Name (America)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: what's in a name?
Title has to have the word "name" in it (not variations like named and names).

1) I got a name (Jim Croce)
2) The Name of the Game (ABBA)
3) A Horse With No Name (America) 
4) Stop! In the Name of Love (The Supremes)


----------



## Bulldog

Theme: what's in a name?
Title has to have the word "name" in it (not variations like named and names).

1) I got a name (Jim Croce)
2) The Name of the Game (ABBA)
3) A Horse With No Name (America) 
4) Stop! In the Name of Love (The Supremes)
5) What's Your Name (Don & Juan)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: what's in a name?
Title has to have the word "name" in it (not variations like named and names).

1) I got a name (Jim Croce)
2) The Name of the Game (ABBA)
3) A Horse With No Name (America)
4) Stop! In the Name of Love (The Supremes)
5) What's Your Name (Don & Juan)
6) I Call Your Name ( The Mamas & the Papas)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: what's in a name?
Title has to have the word "name" in it (not variations like named and names).

1) I got a name (Jim Croce)
2) The Name of the Game (ABBA)
3) A Horse With No Name (America)
4) Stop! In the Name of Love (The Supremes)
5) What's Your Name (Don & Juan)
6) I Call Your Name ( The Mamas & the Papas) 
7) Did She Mention My Name (Gordon Lightfoot)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: what's in a name?
Title has to have the word "name" in it (not variations like named and names).

1) I got a name (Jim Croce)
2) The Name of the Game (ABBA)
3) A Horse With No Name (America)
4) Stop! In the Name of Love (The Supremes)
5) What's Your Name (Don & Juan)
6) I Call Your Name ( The Mamas & the Papas) 
7) Did She Mention My Name (Gordon Lightfoot)
8) You Know My Name (Look Up The Number)(Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: what's in a name?
Title has to have the word "name" in it (not variations like named and names).

1) I got a name (Jim Croce)
2) The Name of the Game (ABBA)
3) A Horse With No Name (America)
4) Stop! In the Name of Love (The Supremes)
5) What's Your Name (Don & Juan)
6) I Call Your Name ( The Mamas & the Papas)
7) Did She Mention My Name (Gordon Lightfoot)
8) You Know My Name (Look Up The Number)(Beatles)
9) Before Anyone Knew Our Name ( Stereophonics)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: what's in a name?
Title has to have the word "name" in it (not variations like named and names).

1) I got a name (Jim Croce)
2) The Name of the Game (ABBA)
3) A Horse With No Name (America)
4) Stop! In the Name of Love (The Supremes)
5) What's Your Name (Don & Juan)
6) I Call Your Name ( The Mamas & the Papas)
7) Did She Mention My Name (Gordon Lightfoot)
8) You Know My Name (Look Up The Number)(Beatles)
9) Before Anyone Knew Our Name ( Stereophonics)
10) What's Your Name (Lynyrd Skynyrd)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: "story" or "stories", preferably in the title

1) Every Picture Tells A Story (Rod Stewart)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: "story" or "stories", preferably in the title

1) Every Picture Tells A Story (Rod Stewart)
2) Story of My Life ( One Direction)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: "story" or "stories", preferably in the title

1) Every Picture Tells A Story (Rod Stewart)
2) Story of My Life ( One Direction)
3) The Story In Your Eyes (Moody Blues)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: "story" or "stories", preferably in the title

1) Every Picture Tells A Story (Rod Stewart)
2) Story of My Life ( One Direction)
3) The Story In Your Eyes (Moody Blues)
4) Wondrous stories (Yes)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: "story" or "stories", preferably in the title

1) Every Picture Tells A Story (Rod Stewart)
2) Story of My Life ( One Direction)
3) The Story In Your Eyes (Moody Blues)
4) Wondrous stories (Yes)
5) Stories For Boys ( U2)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: "story" or "stories", preferably in the title

1) Every Picture Tells A Story (Rod Stewart)
2) Story of My Life ( One Direction)
3) The Story In Your Eyes (Moody Blues)
4) Wondrous stories (Yes)
5) Stories For Boys ( U2)
6) Short Stories (Harry Chapin)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: "story" or "stories", preferably in the title

1) Every Picture Tells A Story (Rod Stewart)
2) Story of My Life ( One Direction)
3) The Story In Your Eyes (Moody Blues)
4) Wondrous stories (Yes)
5) Stories For Boys ( U2)
6) Short Stories (Harry Chapin)
7) Theme from Love Story (Andy Williams)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: "story" or "stories", preferably in the title

1) Every Picture Tells A Story (Rod Stewart)
2) Story of My Life ( One Direction)
3) The Story In Your Eyes (Moody Blues)
4) Wondrous stories (Yes)
5) Stories For Boys ( U2)
6) Short Stories (Harry Chapin)
7) Theme from Love Story (Andy Williams)
8) Wild Billy's Circus Story ( Bruce Springsteen)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: "story" or "stories", preferably in the title

1) Every Picture Tells A Story (Rod Stewart)
2) Story of My Life ( One Direction)
3) The Story In Your Eyes (Moody Blues)
4) Wondrous stories (Yes)
5) Stories For Boys ( U2)
6) Short Stories (Harry Chapin)
7) Theme from Love Story (Andy Williams)
8) Wild Billy's Circus Story ( Bruce Springsteen) 
9) The Continuing Story of Bungalow Bill (The Beatles)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: "story" or "stories", preferably in the title

1) Every Picture Tells A Story (Rod Stewart)
2) Story of My Life ( One Direction)
3) The Story In Your Eyes (Moody Blues)
4) Wondrous stories (Yes)
5) Stories For Boys ( U2)
6) Short Stories (Harry Chapin)
7) Theme from Love Story (Andy Williams)
8) Wild Billy's Circus Story ( Bruce Springsteen)
9) The Continuing Story of Bungalow Bill (The Beatles)
10) Hurricane (Bob Dylan)

_Here comes the story of the Hurricane
The man the authorities came to blame
For somethin' that he never done
Put in a prison cell, but one time he could-a been
The champion of the world_


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs by bands/artists with a colour in their name. No repeat acts, the same colour can be used twice. Pick a favourite song by them.

1) Shine on you crazy diamond (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs by bands/artists with a colour in their name. No repeat acts, the same colour can be used twice. Pick a favourite song by them.

1) Shine on you crazy diamond (Pink Floyd)
2) Venus (Shocking Blue)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs by bands/artists with a colour in their name. No repeat acts, the same colour can be used twice. Pick a favourite song by them.

1) Shine on you crazy diamond (Pink Floyd)
2) Venus (Shocking Blue) 
3) Golden Embers (Mandolin Orange)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs by bands/artists with a colour in their name. No repeat acts, the same colour can be used twice. Pick a favourite song by them.

1) Shine on you crazy diamond (Pink Floyd)
2) Venus (Shocking Blue)
3) Golden Embers (Mandolin Orange)
4) Lady of the light (Black Bonzo)


----------



## Azol

New theme: songs by bands/artists with a colour in their name. No repeat acts, the same colour can be used twice. Pick a favourite song by them.

1) Shine on you crazy diamond (Pink Floyd)
2) Venus (Shocking Blue)
3) Golden Embers (Mandolin Orange)
4) Lady of the light (Black Bonzo)
5) Lizard (King Crimson)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs by bands/artists with a colour in their name. No repeat acts, the same colour can be used twice. Pick a favourite song by them.

1) Shine on you crazy diamond (Pink Floyd)
2) Venus (Shocking Blue)
3) Golden Embers (Mandolin Orange)
4) Lady of the light (Black Bonzo)
5) Lizard (King Crimson)
6) Child in Time (Deep Purple)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs by bands/artists with a colour in their name. No repeat acts, the same colour can be used twice. Pick a favourite song by them.

1) Shine on you crazy diamond (Pink Floyd)
2) Venus (Shocking Blue)
3) Golden Embers (Mandolin Orange)
4) Lady of the light (Black Bonzo)
5) Lizard (King Crimson)
6) Child in Time (Deep Purple)
7) Holding Back The Years (Simply Red)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs by bands/artists with a colour in their name. No repeat acts, the same colour can be used twice. Pick a favourite song by them.

1) Shine on you crazy diamond (Pink Floyd)
2) Venus (Shocking Blue)
3) Golden Embers (Mandolin Orange)
4) Lady of the light (Black Bonzo)
5) Lizard (King Crimson)
6) Child in Time (Deep Purple)
7) Holding Back The Years (Simply Red)
8) Fire (Crazy World of Arthur Brown)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: songs by bands/artists with a colour in their name. No repeat acts, the same colour can be used twice. Pick a favourite song by them.

1) Shine on you crazy diamond (Pink Floyd)
2) Venus (Shocking Blue)
3) Golden Embers (Mandolin Orange)
4) Lady of the light (Black Bonzo)
5) Lizard (King Crimson)
6) Child in Time (Deep Purple)
7) Holding Back The Years (Simply Red)
8) Fire (Crazy World of Arthur Brown)
9) Well It's True That We Love One Another (The White Stripes)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs by bands/artists with a colour in their name. No repeat acts, the same colour can be used twice. Pick a favourite song by them.

1) Shine on you crazy diamond (Pink Floyd)
2) Venus (Shocking Blue)
3) Golden Embers (Mandolin Orange)
4) Lady of the light (Black Bonzo)
5) Lizard (King Crimson)
6) Child in Time (Deep Purple)
7) Holding Back The Years (Simply Red)
8) Fire (Crazy World of Arthur Brown)
9) Well It's True That We Love One Another (The White Stripes)
10) Let's Stay Together (Al Green)


----------



## Art Rock

Well, that was a nice performance - ten different colours!


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains one of the five senses (sight, smell, hearing, touch, taste). Let's try to limit ourselves to 2 entries for each sense, unless we get hopelessly stuck.

1) Touch Me (Doors)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: title contains one of the five senses (sight, smell, hearing, touch, taste). Let's try to limit ourselves to 2 entries for each sense, unless we get hopelessly stuck.

1) Touch Me (Doors)
2) I hear you now (Jon and Vangelis)


----------



## Open Book

ew theme: title contains one of the five senses (sight, smell, hearing, touch, taste). Let's try to limit ourselves to 2 entries for each sense, unless we get hopelessly stuck.

1) Touch Me (Doors)
2) I hear you now (Jon and Vangelis)
3) I Saw Her Standing There (The Beatles)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: title contains one of the five senses (sight, smell, hearing, touch, taste). Let's try to limit ourselves to 2 entries for each sense, unless we get hopelessly stuck.

1) Touch Me (Doors)
2) I hear you now (Jon and Vangelis)
3) I Saw Her Standing There (The Beatles)
4) Stop and smell the roses (Mac Davis)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains one of the five senses (sight, smell, hearing, touch, taste). Let's try to limit ourselves to 2 entries for each sense, unless we get hopelessly stuck.

1) Touch Me (Doors)
2) I hear you now (Jon and Vangelis)
3) I Saw Her Standing There (The Beatles)
4) Stop and smell the roses (Mac Davis)
5) Taste (Phish)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: title contains one of the five senses (sight, smell, hearing, touch, taste). Let's try to limit ourselves to 2 entries for each sense, unless we get hopelessly stuck.

1) Touch Me (Doors)
2) I hear you now (Jon and Vangelis)
3) I Saw Her Standing There (The Beatles)
4) Stop and smell the roses (Mac Davis)
5) Taste (Phish)
6) Reach out and touch [somebody's hand] (Diana Ross)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: title contains one of the five senses (sight, smell, hearing, touch, taste). Let's try to limit ourselves to 2 entries for each sense, unless we get hopelessly stuck.

1) Touch Me (Doors)
2) I hear you now (Jon and Vangelis)
3) I Saw Her Standing There (The Beatles)
4) Stop and smell the roses (Mac Davis)
5) Taste (Phish)
6) Reach out and touch [somebody's hand] (Diana Ross) 
7) I Heard It Through the Grapevine (The Temptations)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains one of the five senses (sight, smell, hearing, touch, taste). Let's try to limit ourselves to 2 entries for each sense, unless we get hopelessly stuck.

1) Touch Me (Doors)
2) I hear you now (Jon and Vangelis)
3) I Saw Her Standing There (The Beatles)
4) Stop and smell the roses (Mac Davis)
5) Taste (Phish)
6) Reach out and touch [somebody's hand] (Diana Ross) 
7) I Heard It Through the Grapevine (The Temptations)
8) That Smell (Lynyrd Skynyrd)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: title contains one of the five senses (sight, smell, hearing, touch, taste). Let's try to limit ourselves to 2 entries for each sense, unless we get hopelessly stuck.

1) Touch Me (Doors)
2) I hear you now (Jon and Vangelis)
3) I Saw Her Standing There (The Beatles)
4) Stop and smell the roses (Mac Davis)
5) Taste (Phish)
6) Reach out and touch [somebody's hand] (Diana Ross) 
7) I Heard It Through the Grapevine (The Temptations)
8) That Smell (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
9) I Saw the Light (Todd Rundgren)


----------



## Azol

New theme: title contains one of the five senses (sight, smell, hearing, touch, taste). Let's try to limit ourselves to 2 entries for each sense, unless we get hopelessly stuck.

1) Touch Me (Doors)
2) I hear you now (Jon and Vangelis)
3) I Saw Her Standing There (The Beatles)
4) Stop and smell the roses (Mac Davis)
5) Taste (Phish)
6) Reach out and touch [somebody's hand] (Diana Ross)
7) I Heard It Through the Grapevine (The Temptations)
8) That Smell (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
9) I Saw the Light (Todd Rundgren) 
10) A Taste Of Honey (The Beatles)


----------



## Azol

New theme: quirky titles!
One condition: not just weird titles but actually titles with some twist to them or underlying meaning/story. Feel free to offer a short explanation of your choice.

1) In Held 'Twas In I (Procol Harum)
Song consisted of five different sections, title was formed by taking the first word of the lyrics from each section.


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: quirky titles!
One condition: not just weird titles but actually titles with some twist to it or underlying meaning/story. Feel free to offer a short explanation of your choice.

1) In Held 'Twas In I (Procol Harum)
Song consisted of five different sections, title was formed by taking the first word of the lyrics from each section. 
2) Smells Like Teen Spirit (Nirvana) - Cobain came up with the song's title when his friend Kathleen Hanna, the lead singer of the riot grrrl band Bikini Kill, wrote "Kurt Smells Like Teen Spirit" on his wall.[8][9] Hanna meant that Cobain smelled like the deodorant Teen Spirit, which his then-girlfriend Tobi Vail wore. Cobain said he was unaware of the deodorant until months after the single was released, and had interpreted it as a revolutionary slogan, as they had been discussing anarchism and punk rock. (Wikipedia)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: quirky titles!
One condition: not just weird titles but actually titles with some twist to it or underlying meaning/story. Feel free to offer a short explanation of your choice.

1) In Held 'Twas In I (Procol Harum)
Song consisted of five different sections, title was formed by taking the first word of the lyrics from each section.
2) Smells Like Teen Spirit (Nirvana) - Cobain came up with the song's title when his friend Kathleen Hanna, the lead singer of the riot grrrl band Bikini Kill, wrote "Kurt Smells Like Teen Spirit" on his wall.[8][9] Hanna meant that Cobain smelled like the deodorant Teen Spirit, which his then-girlfriend Tobi Vail wore. Cobain said he was unaware of the deodorant until months after the single was released, and had interpreted it as a revolutionary slogan, as they had been discussing anarchism and punk rock. (Wikipedia)
3) Prisencolinensinainciusol (Adriano Celentano). The song is intended to sound to its Italian audience as if it is sung in English spoken with an American accent, vaguely reminiscent of Bob Dylan; however, the lyrics are deliberately unintelligible gibberish with the exception of the words "all right". Celentano's intention with the song was not to create a humorous novelty song but to explore communication barriers. "Ever since I started singing, I was very influenced by American music and everything Americans did. So at a certain point, because I like American slang-which, for a singer, is much easier to sing than Italian-I thought that I would write a song which would only have as its theme the inability to communicate. And to do this, I had to write a song where the lyrics didn't mean anything." In this case, Celentano exemplifies the linguistic concept of glossolalia. This is the phenomenon where someone uses a foreign language which they normally cannot speak. He uses sounds borrowed from American English, which form no words at all, and therefore have no discernible meaning.(wiki)


----------



## HolstThePhone

1) In Held 'Twas In I (Procol Harum)
Song consisted of five different sections, title was formed by taking the first word of the lyrics from each section.

2) Smells Like Teen Spirit (Nirvana) - Cobain came up with the song's title when his friend Kathleen Hanna, the lead singer of the riot grrrl band Bikini Kill, wrote "Kurt Smells Like Teen Spirit" on his wall.[8][9] Hanna meant that Cobain smelled like the deodorant Teen Spirit, which his then-girlfriend Tobi Vail wore. Cobain said he was unaware of the deodorant until months after the single was released, and had interpreted it as a revolutionary slogan, as they had been discussing anarchism and punk rock. (Wikipedia)

3) Prisencolinensinainciusol (Adriano Celentano). The song is intended to sound to its Italian audience as if it is sung in English spoken with an American accent, vaguely reminiscent of Bob Dylan; however, the lyrics are deliberately unintelligible gibberish with the exception of the words "all right". Celentano's intention with the song was not to create a humorous novelty song but to explore communication barriers. "Ever since I started singing, I was very influenced by American music and everything Americans did. So at a certain point, because I like American slang-which, for a singer, is much easier to sing than Italian-I thought that I would write a song which would only have as its theme the inability to communicate. And to do this, I had to write a song where the lyrics didn't mean anything." In this case, Celentano exemplifies the linguistic concept of glossolalia. This is the phenomenon where someone uses a foreign language which they normally cannot speak. He uses sounds borrowed from American English, which form no words at all, and therefore have no discernible meaning.(wiki)

4) Rumpelkombo (Alestorm) - A two second song that features one word: "Rumpelkombo". In 2008, Alestorm was touring with a band called Gravedigger and there was an enormous clash of personalities. Alestorm drank and partied a lot, Gravedigger were in bed by 9. In an interview, Gravedigger referred to Alestorm's music as "Rumpelkombo" which apparently means Alestorm play a lot of noisy rubbish. Alestorm released "Rumpelkombo" and credited Gravedigger as a writer. Now, Gravedigger receives regular, small royalty cheques from a band they despise. Brilliantly petty.


----------



## SanAntone

1) In Held 'Twas In I (Procol Harum)
Song consisted of five different sections, title was formed by taking the first word of the lyrics from each section.

2) Smells Like Teen Spirit (Nirvana) - Cobain came up with the song's title when his friend Kathleen Hanna, the lead singer of the riot grrrl band Bikini Kill, wrote "Kurt Smells Like Teen Spirit" on his wall.[8][9] Hanna meant that Cobain smelled like the deodorant Teen Spirit, which his then-girlfriend Tobi Vail wore. Cobain said he was unaware of the deodorant until months after the single was released, and had interpreted it as a revolutionary slogan, as they had been discussing anarchism and punk rock. (Wikipedia)

3) Prisencolinensinainciusol (Adriano Celentano). The song is intended to sound to its Italian audience as if it is sung in English spoken with an American accent, vaguely reminiscent of Bob Dylan; however, the lyrics are deliberately unintelligible gibberish with the exception of the words "all right". Celentano's intention with the song was not to create a humorous novelty song but to explore communication barriers. "Ever since I started singing, I was very influenced by American music and everything Americans did. So at a certain point, because I like American slang-which, for a singer, is much easier to sing than Italian-I thought that I would write a song which would only have as its theme the inability to communicate. And to do this, I had to write a song where the lyrics didn't mean anything." In this case, Celentano exemplifies the linguistic concept of glossolalia. This is the phenomenon where someone uses a foreign language which they normally cannot speak. He uses sounds borrowed from American English, which form no words at all, and therefore have no discernible meaning.(wiki)

4) Rumpelkombo (Alestorm) - A two second song that features one word: "Rumpelkombo". In 2008, Alestorm was touring with a band called Gravedigger and there was an enormous clash of personalities. Alestorm drank and partied a lot, Gravedigger were in bed by 9. In an interview, Gravedigger referred to Alestorm's music as "Rumpelkombo" which apparently means Alestorm play a lot of noisy rubbish. Alestorm released "Rumpelkombo" and credited Gravedigger as a writer. Now, Gravedigger receives regular, small royalty cheques from a band they despise. Brilliantly petty.

5) B.S.U.R. (S.U.C.S.I.M.I.M.) (James Taylor) - The song 'B.S.U.R.' on Flag was inspired by the cartoons of William Steig, who has a book out called CDB! about how to take letters and numbers and turn them into sentences, like 'IMAUMBN'-'I am a human being'-or 'URNNML'-'You are an animal.'


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

1) In Held 'Twas In I (Procol Harum)
Song consisted of five different sections, title was formed by taking the first word of the lyrics from each section.

2) Smells Like Teen Spirit (Nirvana) - Cobain came up with the song's title when his friend Kathleen Hanna, the lead singer of the riot grrrl band Bikini Kill, wrote "Kurt Smells Like Teen Spirit" on his wall.[8][9] Hanna meant that Cobain smelled like the deodorant Teen Spirit, which his then-girlfriend Tobi Vail wore. Cobain said he was unaware of the deodorant until months after the single was released, and had interpreted it as a revolutionary slogan, as they had been discussing anarchism and punk rock. (Wikipedia)

3) Prisencolinensinainciusol (Adriano Celentano). The song is intended to sound to its Italian audience as if it is sung in English spoken with an American accent, vaguely reminiscent of Bob Dylan; however, the lyrics are deliberately unintelligible gibberish with the exception of the words "all right". Celentano's intention with the song was not to create a humorous novelty song but to explore communication barriers. "Ever since I started singing, I was very influenced by American music and everything Americans did. So at a certain point, because I like American slang-which, for a singer, is much easier to sing than Italian-I thought that I would write a song which would only have as its theme the inability to communicate. And to do this, I had to write a song where the lyrics didn't mean anything." In this case, Celentano exemplifies the linguistic concept of glossolalia. This is the phenomenon where someone uses a foreign language which they normally cannot speak. He uses sounds borrowed from American English, which form no words at all, and therefore have no discernible meaning.(wiki)

4) Rumpelkombo (Alestorm) - A two second song that features one word: "Rumpelkombo". In 2008, Alestorm was touring with a band called Gravedigger and there was an enormous clash of personalities. Alestorm drank and partied a lot, Gravedigger were in bed by 9. In an interview, Gravedigger referred to Alestorm's music as "Rumpelkombo" which apparently means Alestorm play a lot of noisy rubbish. Alestorm released "Rumpelkombo" and credited Gravedigger as a writer. Now, Gravedigger receives regular, small royalty cheques from a band they despise. Brilliantly petty.

5) B.S.U.R. (S.U.C.S.I.M.I.M.) (James Taylor) - The song 'B.S.U.R.' on Flag was inspired by the cartoons of William Steig, who has a book out called CDB! about how to take letters and numbers and turn them into sentences, like 'IMAUMBN'-'I am a human being'-or 'URNNML'-'You are an animal.'

6) R.A.M.O.N.E.S. (Motörhead) - Tribute song.


----------



## Rogerx

8 hours no new titles so we loosen thing up a bit 
New theme : Just quirky titles

1) Please, Daddy, Don't Get Drunk This Christmas ( John Denver)


----------



## Art Rock

Rogerx said:


> 8 hours no new titles so we loosen thing up a bit


I think you need to check your watch.


----------



## Rogerx

Art Rock said:


> I think you need to check your watch.


well 7 and a half then


----------



## Azol

I kinda wanted a theme that defeats a purpose of Google search. And it kinda worked  Kudos to everyone who provided titles for this quirky theme. 

We can continue new relaxed theme anyway.

New theme : Just quirky titles

1) Please, Daddy, Don't Get Drunk This Christmas ( John Denver)

2) Jeremiah Peabody’s Poly Unsaturated Quick Dissolving Fast Acting Pleasant Tasting Green and Purple Pills (Ray Stevens)
They actually had to utilize the new typeface to be able to print that title on a LP label


----------



## Art Rock

New theme : Just quirky titles

1) Please, Daddy, Don't Get Drunk This Christmas ( John Denver)
2) Jeremiah Peabody’s Poly Unsaturated Quick Dissolving Fast Acting Pleasant Tasting Green and Purple Pills (Ray Stevens)
3) Several species of small furry animals gathered together in a cave and grooving with a pict (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Azol

New theme : Just quirky titles

1) Please, Daddy, Don't Get Drunk This Christmas ( John Denver)
2) Jeremiah Peabody’s Poly Unsaturated Quick Dissolving Fast Acting Pleasant Tasting Green and Purple Pills (Ray Stevens)
3) Several species of small furry animals gathered together in a cave and grooving with a pict (Pink Floyd)
4) Here I Stand Before Me (Crash Test Dummies)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme : Just quirky titles

1) Please, Daddy, Don't Get Drunk This Christmas ( John Denver)
2) Jeremiah Peabody’s Poly Unsaturated Quick Dissolving Fast Acting Pleasant Tasting Green and Purple Pills (Ray Stevens)
3) Several species of small furry animals gathered together in a cave and grooving with a pict (Pink Floyd)
4) Here I Stand Before Me (Crash Test Dummies
5) Alan's psychedelic breakfast (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Azol

Can we use more than one title from same performer?

New theme : Just quirky titles

1) Please, Daddy, Don't Get Drunk This Christmas ( John Denver)
2) Jeremiah Peabody’s Poly Unsaturated Quick Dissolving Fast Acting Pleasant Tasting Green and Purple Pills (Ray Stevens)
3) Several species of small furry animals gathered together in a cave and grooving with a pict (Pink Floyd)
4) Here I Stand Before Me (Crash Test Dummies
5) Alan's psychedelic breakfast (Pink Floyd)
6) Obscured by Klaus (Namlook/Schulze), obvious pun at original Pink Floyd title


----------



## HolstThePhone

New theme : Just quirky titles

1) Please, Daddy, Don't Get Drunk This Christmas ( John Denver)
2) Jeremiah Peabody’s Poly Unsaturated Quick Dissolving Fast Acting Pleasant Tasting Green and Purple Pills (Ray Stevens)
3) Several species of small furry animals gathered together in a cave and grooving with a pict (Pink Floyd)
4) Here I Stand Before Me (Crash Test Dummies
5) Alan's psychedelic breakfast (Pink Floyd)
6) Obscured by Klaus (Namlook/Schulze), obvious pun at original Pink Floyd title 
7) A Simple Desultory Philippic (or How I Was Robert McNamara'd into Submission) (Simon and Garfunkel)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme : Just quirky titles

1) Please, Daddy, Don't Get Drunk This Christmas ( John Denver)
2) Jeremiah Peabody’s Poly Unsaturated Quick Dissolving Fast Acting Pleasant Tasting Green and Purple Pills (Ray Stevens)
3) Several species of small furry animals gathered together in a cave and grooving with a pict (Pink Floyd)
4) Here I Stand Before Me (Crash Test Dummies
5) Alan's psychedelic breakfast (Pink Floyd)
6) Obscured by Klaus (Namlook/Schulze), obvious pun at original Pink Floyd title
7) A Simple Desultory Philippic (or How I Was Robert McNamara'd into Submission) (Simon and Garfunkel)
8) René and Georgette Magritte with their dog after the war (Paul Simon)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme : Just quirky titles

1) Please, Daddy, Don't Get Drunk This Christmas ( John Denver)
2) Jeremiah Peabody’s Poly Unsaturated Quick Dissolving Fast Acting Pleasant Tasting Green and Purple Pills (Ray Stevens)
3) Several species of small furry animals gathered together in a cave and grooving with a pict (Pink Floyd)
4) Here I Stand Before Me (Crash Test Dummies
5) Alan's psychedelic breakfast (Pink Floyd)
6) Obscured by Klaus (Namlook/Schulze), obvious pun at original Pink Floyd title
7) A Simple Desultory Philippic (or How I Was Robert McNamara'd into Submission) (Simon and Garfunkel)
8) René and Georgette Magritte with their dog after the war (Paul Simon) 
9) Purple People Eater (Sheb Wooley)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme : Just quirky titles

1) Please, Daddy, Don't Get Drunk This Christmas ( John Denver)
2) Jeremiah Peabody’s Poly Unsaturated Quick Dissolving Fast Acting Pleasant Tasting Green and Purple Pills (Ray Stevens)
3) Several species of small furry animals gathered together in a cave and grooving with a pict (Pink Floyd)
4) Here I Stand Before Me (Crash Test Dummies
5) Alan's psychedelic breakfast (Pink Floyd)
6) Obscured by Klaus (Namlook/Schulze), obvious pun at original Pink Floyd title
7) A Simple Desultory Philippic (or How I Was Robert McNamara'd into Submission) (Simon and Garfunkel)
8) René and Georgette Magritte with their dog after the war (Paul Simon)
9) Purple People Eater (Sheb Wooley)
10)You're the Reason Our Kids Are So Ugly( Conway Twitty and Loretta Lynn)

Anyone one can start new theme...


----------



## Art Rock

We've done numbers a couple of times, but let's try a variation:

Title must contain two or more numbers that are separated by at least one non-number word (e.g. not 'In the year 2525').

1) Two out of three ain't bad (Meat Loaf)


----------



## HolstThePhone

We've done numbers a couple of times, but let's try a variation:

Title must contain two or more numbers that are separated by at least one non-number word (e.g. not 'In the year 2525').

1) Two out of three ain't bad (Meat Loaf) 
2) One After 909 (The Beatles)


----------



## SanAntone

We've done numbers a couple of times, but let's try a variation:

Title must contain two or more numbers that are separated by at least one non-number word (e.g. not 'In the year 2525').

1) Two out of three ain't bad (Meat Loaf)
2) One After 909 (The Beatles) 
3) 25 or 6 to 4 (Chicago)


----------



## Art Rock

1) Two out of three ain't bad (Meat Loaf)
2) One After 909 (The Beatles)
3) 25 or 6 to 4 (Chicago)
4) One and one is one (Medicine Head)


----------



## Rogerx

We've done numbers a couple of times, but let's try a variation:

Title must contain two or more numbers that are separated by at least one non-number word (e.g. not 'In the year 2525').

1) Two out of three ain't bad (Meat Loaf)
2) One After 909 (The Beatles)
3) 25 or 6 to 4 (Chicago)
4) One and one is one (Medicine Head)
5) 9 to 5 ( Dolly Parton )


----------



## Art Rock

We've done numbers a couple of times, but let's try a variation:

Title must contain two or more numbers that are separated by at least one non-number word (e.g. not 'In the year 2525').

1) Two out of three ain't bad (Meat Loaf)
2) One After 909 (The Beatles)
3) 25 or 6 to 4 (Chicago)
4) One and one is one (Medicine Head)
5) 9 to 5 ( Dolly Parton )
6) One in ten (UB40)


----------



## Rogerx

We've done numbers a couple of times, but let's try a variation:

Title must contain two or more numbers that are separated by at least one non-number word (e.g. not 'In the year 2525').

1) Two out of three ain't bad (Meat Loaf)
2) One After 909 (The Beatles)
3) 25 or 6 to 4 (Chicago)
4) One and one is one (Medicine Head)
5) 9 to 5 ( Dolly Parton )
6) One in ten (UB40)
7) 2 Become 1(Spice Girls )


----------



## pianozach

We've done numbers a couple of times, but let's try a variation:

Title must contain two or more numbers that are separated by at least one non-number word (e.g. not 'In the year 2525').

1) Two out of three ain't bad (Meat Loaf)
2) One After 909 (The Beatles)
3) 25 or 6 to 4 (Chicago)
4) One and one is one (Medicine Head)
5) 9 to 5 (Dolly Parton )
6) One in ten (UB40)
7) 2 Become 1 (Spice Girls)
8) If 6 Was 9 (The Jimi Hendrix Experience)


----------



## Starving Wolf

We've done numbers a couple of times, but let's try a variation:

Title must contain two or more numbers that are separated by at least one non-number word (e.g. not 'In the year 2525').

1) Two out of three ain't bad (Meat Loaf)
2) One After 909 (The Beatles)
3) 25 or 6 to 4 (Chicago)
4) One and one is one (Medicine Head)
5) 9 to 5 (Dolly Parton )
6) One in ten (UB40)
7) 2 Become 1 (Spice Girls)
8) If 6 Was 9 (The Jimi Hendrix Experience)
9) One In A Million You (Larry Graham)


----------



## SanAntone

We've done numbers a couple of times, but let's try a variation:

Title must contain two or more numbers that are separated by at least one non-number word (e.g. not 'In the year 2525').

1) Two out of three ain't bad (Meat Loaf)
2) One After 909 (The Beatles)
3) 25 or 6 to 4 (Chicago)
4) One and one is one (Medicine Head)
5) 9 to 5 (Dolly Parton )
6) One in ten (UB40)
7) 2 Become 1 (Spice Girls)
8) If 6 Was 9 (The Jimi Hendrix Experience)
9) One In A Million You (Larry Graham) 
10) 2 X 2 (Bob Dylan)


----------



## SanAntone

I searched and didn't find this one, but search engine is not the greatest.

New theme: songs with days of the week in the title:

1) Sunday Morning Coming Down (Johnny Cash)


----------



## Art Rock

We did at least one, and I found some others for the related weekend days theme:

_
1) Manic Monday (Bangles)
2) Tuesday Afternoon (Moody Blues)
3) Friday I'm In Love (the Cure)
4) Wednesday Morning 3 a.m (Simon and Garfunkle)
5) Friday on My Mind (The Easy Beats)
6) Saturday Night (Bay City Rollers - "World's Greatest Rock and Roll Band")
7) Sunday Morning Coming Down (Kris Kristofferson)
8) Pleasant Valley Sunday (The Monkees)
9) Black Friday (Steely Dan)
10) Ruby Tuesday (The Rolling Stones)

4) The Heart of Saturday Night (Tom Waits)
5) Come Sunday (The Cats)
6) Saturday Night's Alright (Elton John)
7) Sunless Saturday (Fishbone)
8) Sunday Morning (The Velvet Underground and Nico)

2) Saturday Night Palsy (TISM)
3) Saturday In The Park (Chicago)
4) Saturday Sun (Crowded House)
5) Finally Friday (George Jones)
6) Everyday Is Like Sunday (Morrissey )
7) Sunday Bloody Sunday (U2)
8) Thank God It's Friday (Love & Kisses)
9) A Month of Sundays (Don Henley)
10) Another Saturday Night (Cat Stevens)_

We can do another, but I assume that your #1 is the same song as the #7 in the list above.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs with days of the week in the title:

Disqualified songs:

1) Manic Monday (Bangles)
2) Tuesday Afternoon (Moody Blues)
3) Friday I'm In Love (the Cure)
4) Wednesday Morning 3 a.m (Simon and Garfunkle)
5) Friday on My Mind (The Easy Beats)
6) Saturday Night (Bay City Rollers - "World's Greatest Rock and Roll Band")
7) Sunday Morning Coming Down (Kris Kristofferson)
8) Pleasant Valley Sunday (The Monkees)
9) Black Friday (Steely Dan)
10) Ruby Tuesday (The Rolling Stones)

4) The Heart of Saturday Night (Tom Waits)
5) Come Sunday (The Cats)
6) Saturday Night's Alright (Elton John)
7) Sunless Saturday (Fishbone)
8) Sunday Morning (The Velvet Underground and Nico)

2) Saturday Night Palsy (TISM)
3) Saturday In The Park (Chicago)
4) Saturday Sun (Crowded House)
5) Finally Friday (George Jones)
6) Everyday Is Like Sunday (Morrissey )
7) Sunday Bloody Sunday (U2)
8) Thank God It's Friday (Love & Kisses)
9) A Month of Sundays (Don Henley)
10) Another Saturday Night (Cat Stevens)


And now the new list:

1) Drive-in Saturday (David Bowie)


----------



## SanAntone

Wow - I guess a different theme is needed. Someone else do one. I searched "weekdays", "days of the week" and "weekday" and didn't get any results.


----------



## Art Rock

Yes, the search in thread function is not optimal. I usually search for a few titles as well as a safeguard.


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs with days of the week in the title:

Disqualified songs:

1) Manic Monday (Bangles)
2) Tuesday Afternoon (Moody Blues)
3) Friday I'm In Love (the Cure)
4) Wednesday Morning 3 a.m (Simon and Garfunkle)
5) Friday on My Mind (The Easy Beats)
6) Saturday Night (Bay City Rollers - "World's Greatest Rock and Roll Band")
7) Sunday Morning Coming Down (Kris Kristofferson)
8) Pleasant Valley Sunday (The Monkees)
9) Black Friday (Steely Dan)
10) Ruby Tuesday (The Rolling Stones)

4) The Heart of Saturday Night (Tom Waits)
5) Come Sunday (The Cats)
6) Saturday Night's Alright (Elton John)
7) Sunless Saturday (Fishbone)
8) Sunday Morning (The Velvet Underground and Nico)

2) Saturday Night Palsy (TISM)
3) Saturday In The Park (Chicago)
4) Saturday Sun (Crowded House)
5) Finally Friday (George Jones)
6) Everyday Is Like Sunday (Morrissey )
7) Sunday Bloody Sunday (U2)
8) Thank God It's Friday (Love & Kisses)
9) A Month of Sundays (Don Henley)
10) Another Saturday Night (Cat Stevens)


And now the new list:

1) Drive-in Saturday (David Bowie)
2) Saturday Night Special (Lynyrd Skynyrd)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs by acts (singers/bands) whose name refer to a profession or a group of people having the same profession. Pick the song you like best for that act. No acts to be repeated.

1) This masquerade (The Carpenters)

ETA: SanAntone suggested a new theme. I'm fine with us running it including dozens of disqualified songs. Let's continue and park the theme in this post for future use.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs with days of the week in the title:

Disqualified songs:

1) Manic Monday (Bangles)
2) Tuesday Afternoon (Moody Blues)
3) Friday I'm In Love (the Cure)
4) Wednesday Morning 3 a.m (Simon and Garfunkle)
5) Friday on My Mind (The Easy Beats)
6) Saturday Night (Bay City Rollers - "World's Greatest Rock and Roll Band")
7) Sunday Morning Coming Down (Kris Kristofferson)
8) Pleasant Valley Sunday (The Monkees)
9) Black Friday (Steely Dan)
10) Ruby Tuesday (The Rolling Stones)

4) The Heart of Saturday Night (Tom Waits)
5) Come Sunday (The Cats)
6) Saturday Night's Alright (Elton John)
7) Sunless Saturday (Fishbone)
8) Sunday Morning (The Velvet Underground and Nico)

2) Saturday Night Palsy (TISM)
3) Saturday In The Park (Chicago)
4) Saturday Sun (Crowded House)
5) Finally Friday (George Jones)
6) Everyday Is Like Sunday (Morrissey )
7) Sunday Bloody Sunday (U2)
8) Thank God It's Friday (Love & Kisses)
9) A Month of Sundays (Don Henley)
10) Another Saturday Night (Cat Stevens)


And now the new list:

1) Drive-in Saturday (David Bowie)
2) Saturday Night Special (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
3) Monday Monday (Mama's and Papa's)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs with days of the week in the title:

Disqualified songs:

1) Manic Monday (Bangles)
2) Tuesday Afternoon (Moody Blues)
3) Friday I'm In Love (the Cure)
4) Wednesday Morning 3 a.m (Simon and Garfunkle)
5) Friday on My Mind (The Easy Beats)
6) Saturday Night (Bay City Rollers - "World's Greatest Rock and Roll Band")
7) Sunday Morning Coming Down (Kris Kristofferson)
8) Pleasant Valley Sunday (The Monkees)
9) Black Friday (Steely Dan)
10) Ruby Tuesday (The Rolling Stones)

4) The Heart of Saturday Night (Tom Waits)
5) Come Sunday (The Cats)
6) Saturday Night's Alright (Elton John)
7) Sunless Saturday (Fishbone)
8) Sunday Morning (The Velvet Underground and Nico)

2) Saturday Night Palsy (TISM)
3) Saturday In The Park (Chicago)
4) Saturday Sun (Crowded House)
5) Finally Friday (George Jones)
6) Everyday Is Like Sunday (Morrissey )
7) Sunday Bloody Sunday (U2)
8) Thank God It's Friday (Love & Kisses)
9) A Month of Sundays (Don Henley)
10) Another Saturday Night (Cat Stevens)


And now the new list:

1) Drive-in Saturday (David Bowie)
2) Saturday Night Special (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
3) Monday Monday (Mama's and Papa's) 
4) A Sunday Kind of Love (Etta James)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs with days of the week in the title:

Disqualified songs:

1) Manic Monday (Bangles)
2) Tuesday Afternoon (Moody Blues)
3) Friday I'm In Love (the Cure)
4) Wednesday Morning 3 a.m (Simon and Garfunkle)
5) Friday on My Mind (The Easy Beats)
6) Saturday Night (Bay City Rollers - "World's Greatest Rock and Roll Band")
7) Sunday Morning Coming Down (Kris Kristofferson)
8) Pleasant Valley Sunday (The Monkees)
9) Black Friday (Steely Dan)
10) Ruby Tuesday (The Rolling Stones)

4) The Heart of Saturday Night (Tom Waits)
5) Come Sunday (The Cats)
6) Saturday Night's Alright (Elton John)
7) Sunless Saturday (Fishbone)
8) Sunday Morning (The Velvet Underground and Nico)

2) Saturday Night Palsy (TISM)
3) Saturday In The Park (Chicago)
4) Saturday Sun (Crowded House)
5) Finally Friday (George Jones)
6) Everyday Is Like Sunday (Morrissey )
7) Sunday Bloody Sunday (U2)
8) Thank God It's Friday (Love & Kisses)
9) A Month of Sundays (Don Henley)
10) Another Saturday Night (Cat Stevens)


And now the new list:

1) Drive-in Saturday (David Bowie)
2) Saturday Night Special (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
3) Monday Monday (Mama's and Papa's)
4) A Sunday Kind of Love (Etta James)
5) Love you till Tuesday (David Bowie)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs with days of the week in the title:

Disqualified songs:

1) Manic Monday (Bangles)
2) Tuesday Afternoon (Moody Blues)
3) Friday I'm In Love (the Cure)
4) Wednesday Morning 3 a.m (Simon and Garfunkle)
5) Friday on My Mind (The Easy Beats)
6) Saturday Night (Bay City Rollers - "World's Greatest Rock and Roll Band")
7) Sunday Morning Coming Down (Kris Kristofferson)
8) Pleasant Valley Sunday (The Monkees)
9) Black Friday (Steely Dan)
10) Ruby Tuesday (The Rolling Stones)

4) The Heart of Saturday Night (Tom Waits)
5) Come Sunday (The Cats)
6) Saturday Night's Alright (Elton John)
7) Sunless Saturday (Fishbone)
8) Sunday Morning (The Velvet Underground and Nico)

2) Saturday Night Palsy (TISM)
3) Saturday In The Park (Chicago)
4) Saturday Sun (Crowded House)
5) Finally Friday (George Jones)
6) Everyday Is Like Sunday (Morrissey )
7) Sunday Bloody Sunday (U2)
8) Thank God It's Friday (Love & Kisses)
9) A Month of Sundays (Don Henley)
10) Another Saturday Night (Cat Stevens)


And now the new list:

1) Drive-in Saturday (David Bowie)
2) Saturday Night Special (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
3) Monday Monday (Mama's and Papa's)
4) A Sunday Kind of Love (Etta James)
5) Love you till Tuesday (David Bowie)
6) Never On Sunday (Connie Francis)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs with days of the week in the title:

Disqualified songs:

1) Manic Monday (Bangles)
2) Tuesday Afternoon (Moody Blues)
3) Friday I'm In Love (the Cure)
4) Wednesday Morning 3 a.m (Simon and Garfunkle)
5) Friday on My Mind (The Easy Beats)
6) Saturday Night (Bay City Rollers - "World's Greatest Rock and Roll Band")
7) Sunday Morning Coming Down (Kris Kristofferson)
8) Pleasant Valley Sunday (The Monkees)
9) Black Friday (Steely Dan)
10) Ruby Tuesday (The Rolling Stones)

4) The Heart of Saturday Night (Tom Waits)
5) Come Sunday (The Cats)
6) Saturday Night's Alright (Elton John)
7) Sunless Saturday (Fishbone)
8) Sunday Morning (The Velvet Underground and Nico)

2) Saturday Night Palsy (TISM)
3) Saturday In The Park (Chicago)
4) Saturday Sun (Crowded House)
5) Finally Friday (George Jones)
6) Everyday Is Like Sunday (Morrissey )
7) Sunday Bloody Sunday (U2)
8) Thank God It's Friday (Love & Kisses)
9) A Month of Sundays (Don Henley)
10) Another Saturday Night (Cat Stevens)


And now the new list:

1) Drive-in Saturday (David Bowie)
2) Saturday Night Special (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
3) Monday Monday (Mama's and Papa's)
4) A Sunday Kind of Love (Etta James)
5) Love you till Tuesday (David Bowie)
6) Never On Sunday (Connie Francis) 
7) Stormy Monday (T-Bone Walker)


----------



## HolstThePhone

New theme: songs with days of the week in the title:

Disqualified songs:

1) Manic Monday (Bangles)
2) Tuesday Afternoon (Moody Blues)
3) Friday I'm In Love (the Cure)
4) Wednesday Morning 3 a.m (Simon and Garfunkle)
5) Friday on My Mind (The Easy Beats)
6) Saturday Night (Bay City Rollers - "World's Greatest Rock and Roll Band")
7) Sunday Morning Coming Down (Kris Kristofferson)
8) Pleasant Valley Sunday (The Monkees)
9) Black Friday (Steely Dan)
10) Ruby Tuesday (The Rolling Stones)

4) The Heart of Saturday Night (Tom Waits)
5) Come Sunday (The Cats)
6) Saturday Night's Alright (Elton John)
7) Sunless Saturday (Fishbone)
8) Sunday Morning (The Velvet Underground and Nico)

2) Saturday Night Palsy (TISM)
3) Saturday In The Park (Chicago)
4) Saturday Sun (Crowded House)
5) Finally Friday (George Jones)
6) Everyday Is Like Sunday (Morrissey )
7) Sunday Bloody Sunday (U2)
8) Thank God It's Friday (Love & Kisses)
9) A Month of Sundays (Don Henley)
10) Another Saturday Night (Cat Stevens)


And now the new list:

1) Drive-in Saturday (David Bowie)
2) Saturday Night Special (Lynyrd Skynyrd) 
3) Friday (Rebecca Black)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: songs with days of the week in the title:

Disqualified songs:

1) Manic Monday (Bangles)
2) Tuesday Afternoon (Moody Blues)
3) Friday I'm In Love (the Cure)
4) Wednesday Morning 3 a.m (Simon and Garfunkle)
5) Friday on My Mind (The Easy Beats)
6) Saturday Night (Bay City Rollers - "World's Greatest Rock and Roll Band")
7) Sunday Morning Coming Down (Kris Kristofferson)
8) Pleasant Valley Sunday (The Monkees)
9) Black Friday (Steely Dan)
10) Ruby Tuesday (The Rolling Stones)

4) The Heart of Saturday Night (Tom Waits)
5) Come Sunday (The Cats)
6) Saturday Night's Alright (Elton John)
7) Sunless Saturday (Fishbone)
8) Sunday Morning (The Velvet Underground and Nico)

2) Saturday Night Palsy (TISM)
3) Saturday In The Park (Chicago)
4) Saturday Sun (Crowded House)
5) Finally Friday (George Jones)
6) Everyday Is Like Sunday (Morrissey )
7) Sunday Bloody Sunday (U2)
8) Thank God It's Friday (Love & Kisses)
9) A Month of Sundays (Don Henley)
10) Another Saturday Night (Cat Stevens)


And now the new list:

1) Drive-in Saturday (David Bowie)
2) Saturday Night Special (Lynyrd Skynyrd) 
3) Friday (Rebecca Black)
4) Black Friday (Megadeth)


----------



## Azol

How this list went from 7 entries back to just 3?


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs with days of the week in the title:

Disqualified songs:

1) Manic Monday (Bangles)
2) Tuesday Afternoon (Moody Blues)
3) Friday I'm In Love (the Cure)
4) Wednesday Morning 3 a.m (Simon and Garfunkle)
5) Friday on My Mind (The Easy Beats)
6) Saturday Night (Bay City Rollers - "World's Greatest Rock and Roll Band")
7) Sunday Morning Coming Down (Kris Kristofferson)
8) Pleasant Valley Sunday (The Monkees)
9) Black Friday (Steely Dan)
10) Ruby Tuesday (The Rolling Stones)

4) The Heart of Saturday Night (Tom Waits)
5) Come Sunday (The Cats)
6) Saturday Night's Alright (Elton John)
7) Sunless Saturday (Fishbone)
8) Sunday Morning (The Velvet Underground and Nico)

2) Saturday Night Palsy (TISM)
3) Saturday In The Park (Chicago)
4) Saturday Sun (Crowded House)
5) Finally Friday (George Jones)
6) Everyday Is Like Sunday (Morrissey )
7) Sunday Bloody Sunday (U2)
8) Thank God It's Friday (Love & Kisses)
9) A Month of Sundays (Don Henley)
10) Another Saturday Night (Cat Stevens)


And now the new list:

1) Drive-in Saturday (David Bowie)
2) Saturday Night Special (Lynyrd Skynyrd) 
3) Monday Monday (Mama's and Papa's)
4) A Sunday Kind of Love (Etta James)
5) Love you till Tuesday (David Bowie)
6) Never On Sunday (Connie Francis)
7) Stormy Monday (T-Bone Walker)
8) Friday (Rebecca Black)
9) Black Friday (Megadeth)

Corrected list.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: songs with days of the week in the title:

Disqualified songs:

1) Manic Monday (Bangles)
2) Tuesday Afternoon (Moody Blues)
3) Friday I'm In Love (the Cure)
4) Wednesday Morning 3 a.m (Simon and Garfunkle)
5) Friday on My Mind (The Easy Beats)
6) Saturday Night (Bay City Rollers - "World's Greatest Rock and Roll Band")
7) Sunday Morning Coming Down (Kris Kristofferson)
8) Pleasant Valley Sunday (The Monkees)
9) Black Friday (Steely Dan)
10) Ruby Tuesday (The Rolling Stones)

4) The Heart of Saturday Night (Tom Waits)
5) Come Sunday (The Cats)
6) Saturday Night's Alright (Elton John)
7) Sunless Saturday (Fishbone)
8) Sunday Morning (The Velvet Underground and Nico)

2) Saturday Night Palsy (TISM)
3) Saturday In The Park (Chicago)
4) Saturday Sun (Crowded House)
5) Finally Friday (George Jones)
6) Everyday Is Like Sunday (Morrissey )
7) Sunday Bloody Sunday (U2)
8) Thank God It's Friday (Love & Kisses)
9) A Month of Sundays (Don Henley)
10) Another Saturday Night (Cat Stevens)


And now the new list:

1) Drive-in Saturday (David Bowie)
2) Saturday Night Special (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
3) Monday Monday (Mama's and Papa's)
4) A Sunday Kind of Love (Etta James)
5) Love you till Tuesday (David Bowie)
6) Never On Sunday (Connie Francis)
7) Stormy Monday (T-Bone Walker)
8) Friday (Rebecca Black)
9) Black Friday (Megadeth)
10) Home On Monday (Little River Band)

Anyone can choose next theme.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: shortest song you can remember:

1 ) Why Don't You Love Me Like You Used To Do?( Tom Jones)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: shortest song you can remember:

1) Why Don't You Love Me Like You Used To Do?( Tom Jones)
2) Black Notes (Graham Nash)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: shortest song you can remember:

1) Why Don't You Love Me Like You Used To Do?( Tom Jones)
2) Black Notes (Graham Nash)
3) The Letter (The Box Tops)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: shortest song you can remember:

1) Why Don't You Love Me Like You Used To Do?( Tom Jones)
2) Black Notes (Graham Nash)
3) The Letter (The Box Tops)
4) Intermission (Carpenters)


From the album A song for you: 22 seconds......


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: shortest song you can remember:

1) Why Don't You Love Me Like You Used To Do?( Tom Jones)
2) Black Notes (Graham Nash)
3) The Letter (The Box Tops)
4) Intermission (Carpenters),
5) Her Majesty (The Beatles)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: shortest song you can remember:

1) Why Don't You Love Me Like You Used To Do?( Tom Jones)
2) Black Notes (Graham Nash)
3) The Letter (The Box Tops)
4) Intermission (Carpenters),
5) Her Majesty (The Beatles)
6) For Emily whenever I may find her - live (Simon and Garfunkel)


At 2:14 not ultra-short, but the shortest song to score 6/6 on the Artrockometer.


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: shortest song you can remember:

1) Why Don't You Love Me Like You Used To Do?( Tom Jones)
2) Black Notes (Graham Nash)
3) The Letter (The Box Tops)
4) Intermission (Carpenters),
5) Her Majesty (The Beatles)
6) For Emily whenever I may find her - live (Simon and Garfunkel)
7) 60 Second Song For A Bank, With The Phrase "May We Help You Today? (John Denver)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: shortest song you can remember:

1) Why Don't You Love Me Like You Used To Do?( Tom Jones)
2) Black Notes (Graham Nash)
3) The Letter (The Box Tops)
4) Intermission (Carpenters),
5) Her Majesty (The Beatles)
6) For Emily whenever I may find her - live (Simon and Garfunkel)
7) 60 Second Song For A Bank, With The Phrase "May We Help You Today? (John Denver)
8) Stop (Pink Floyd)


From the band who gave us many 10 minutes + songs, this track from The Wall lasts 30 seconds.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: shortest song you can remember:

1) Why Don't You Love Me Like You Used To Do?( Tom Jones)
2) Black Notes (Graham Nash)
3) The Letter (The Box Tops)
4) Intermission (Carpenters),
5) Her Majesty (The Beatles)
6) For Emily whenever I may find her - live (Simon and Garfunkel)
7) 60 Second Song For A Bank, With The Phrase "May We Help You Today? (John Denver)
8) Stop (Pink Floyd)
9) Hand Grenades ( The Offspring )


----------



## pianozach

New theme: shortest song you can remember:

1) Why Don't You Love Me Like You Used To Do? (Tom Jones)
2) Black Notes (Graham Nash)
3) The Letter (The Box Tops)
4) Intermission (Carpenters),
5) Her Majesty (The Beatles)
6) For Emily whenever I may find her - live (Simon and Garfunkel)
7) 60 Second Song For A Bank, With The Phrase "May We Help You Today? (John Denver)
8) Stop (Pink Floyd)
9) Hand Grenades (The Offspring )
10) Five Percent for Nothing (Yes)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Songs from groups named after four people

1) Birthright (Anderson, Bruford, Wakeman & Howe)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Songs from groups named after four people

1) Birthright (Anderson, Bruford, Wakeman & Howe)
2) Ring Ring (Björn & Benny + Anna & Frieda)


After this hit single in Europe, they changed their name to ABBA.


----------



## Art Rock

I'n curious to see how this works out. I can think of only one (fairly obvious) other example, and one more if we relax the theme to four or more, but that's it for now.


----------



## Rogerx

I wonder how strict four is, I know one with more


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: Songs from groups named after four people

1) Birthright (Anderson, Bruford, Wakeman & Howe)
2) Ring Ring (Björn & Benny + Anna & Frieda)
3) Carry On (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)


----------



## Art Rock

Well, that's my obvious one out of the window.


----------



## SanAntone

I just had to do it.


----------



## Art Rock

SanAntone said:


> I just had to do it.


And with that song title as well. Brutal.


----------



## SanAntone

Art Rock said:


> And with that song title as well. Brutal.


Well, it was there, and I'm a natural optimist.


----------



## Art Rock

We have three songs in over 7 hours - time to point out that pianozach did not state we were not allowed to choose more than one song per band.


Theme: Songs from groups named after four people

1) Birthright (Anderson, Bruford, Wakeman & Howe)
2) Ring Ring (Björn & Benny + Anna & Frieda)
3) Carry On (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)
4) People need love (Björn & Benny + Anna & Frieda)


----------



## Rogerx

We have three songs in over 7 hours - time to point out that pianozach did not state we were not allowed to choose more than one song per band.


Theme: Songs from groups named after four people

1) Birthright (Anderson, Bruford, Wakeman & Howe)
2) Ring Ring (Björn & Benny + Anna & Frieda)
3) Carry On (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)
4) People need love (Björn & Benny + Anna & Frieda)
5) Teach your children (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Songs from groups named after four people

1) Birthright (Anderson, Bruford, Wakeman & Howe)
2) Ring Ring (Björn & Benny + Anna & Frieda)
3) Carry On (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)
4) People need love (Björn & Benny + Anna & Frieda)
5) Teach your children (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)
6) Nina pretty ballerina (Björn & Benny + Anna & Frieda)


----------



## pianozach

Art Rock said:


> I'n curious to see how this works out. I can think of only one (fairly obvious) other example, and one more if we relax the theme to four or more, but that's it for now.


Right off the top of my head I can think of one more.

When I started the thread I could think of three right away. I figured there had to be several.

Here's the last one


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Songs from groups named after four people

1) Birthright (Anderson, Bruford, Wakeman & Howe)
2) Ring Ring (Björn & Benny + Anna & Frieda)
3) Carry On (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)
4) People need love (Björn & Benny + Anna & Frieda)
5) Teach your children (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)
6) Nina pretty ballerina (Björn & Benny + Anna & Frieda)
7) Right Now (Dolenz, Jones, Boyce & Hart)


----------



## Azol

Theme: Songs from groups named after four people

1) Birthright (Anderson, Bruford, Wakeman & Howe)
2) Ring Ring (Björn & Benny + Anna & Frieda)
3) Carry On (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)
4) People need love (Björn & Benny + Anna & Frieda)
5) Teach your children (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)
6) Nina pretty ballerina (Björn & Benny + Anna & Frieda)
7) Right Now (Dolenz, Jones, Boyce & Hart) 
8) Istanbul (not Constantinople) (The Four Lads)


----------



## Bulldog

Theme: Songs from groups named after four people

1) Birthright (Anderson, Bruford, Wakeman & Howe)
2) Ring Ring (Björn & Benny + Anna & Frieda)
3) Carry On (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)
4) People need love (Björn & Benny + Anna & Frieda)
5) Teach your children (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)
6) Nina pretty ballerina (Björn & Benny + Anna & Frieda)
7) Right Now (Dolenz, Jones, Boyce & Hart) 
8) Istanbul (not Constantinople) (The Four Lads)
9) It's a Blue World (The Four Freshmen)


----------



## Azol

Theme: Songs from groups named after four people

1) Birthright (Anderson, Bruford, Wakeman & Howe)
2) Ring Ring (Björn & Benny + Anna & Frieda)
3) Carry On (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)
4) People need love (Björn & Benny + Anna & Frieda)
5) Teach your children (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)
6) Nina pretty ballerina (Björn & Benny + Anna & Frieda)
7) Right Now (Dolenz, Jones, Boyce & Hart)
8) Istanbul (not Constantinople) (The Four Lads)
9) It's a Blue World (The Four Freshmen) 
10) Live improvisation (HoBoLeMa - Allan Holdsworth, Terry Bozzio, Tony Levin and Pat Mastelotto)

Mission accomplished.


----------



## Azol

New theme: songs that narrate a story, i.e. include spoken segments.
No more than two songs by each performer or it's too easy to exploit 

1) Alice's Restaurant Massacree (Arlo Guthrie)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: songs that narrate a story, i.e. include spoken segments.
No more than two songs by each performer or it's too easy to exploit 

1) Alice's Restaurant Massacree (Arlo Guthrie)
2) Rocky Raccoon (The Beatles)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs that narrate a story, i.e. include spoken segments.
No more than two songs by each performer or it's too easy to exploit

1) Alice's Restaurant Massacree (Arlo Guthrie)
2) Rocky Raccoon (The Beatles) 
3) Me & Bobby McGee (Kris Kristofferson)


----------



## Azol

SanAntone said:


> Me & Bobby McGee (Kris Kristofferson)


Every song tells a story (in a sense), but what about spoken segments?


----------



## SanAntone

Azol said:


> Every song tells a story (in a sense), but what about spoken segments?


Oh, I misunderstood the theme. I thought it could a song telling a story with or without a narrated section. You can strike my choice.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs that narrate a story, i.e. include spoken segments.
No more than two songs by each performer or it's too easy to exploit

1) Alice's Restaurant Massacree (Arlo Guthrie)
2) Rocky Raccoon (The Beatles)
3) Paradise by the dashboardlight (Meat Loaf)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs that narrate a story, i.e. include spoken segments.
No more than two songs by each performer or it's too easy to exploit

1) Alice's Restaurant Massacree (Arlo Guthrie)
2) Rocky Raccoon (The Beatles)
3) Paradise by the dashboardlight (Meat Loaf) 
4) A Boy Named Sue (Johnny Cash)


----------



## Azol

New theme: songs that narrate a story, i.e. must include spoken segments.
No more than two songs by each performer or it's too easy to exploit

1) Alice's Restaurant Massacree (Arlo Guthrie)
2) Rocky Raccoon (The Beatles)
3) Paradise by the dashboardlight (Meat Loaf)
4) A Boy Named Sue (Johnny Cash) 
5) Legend of the USS Titanic (Jamie Brockett)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs that narrate a story, i.e. must include spoken segments.
No more than two songs by each performer or it's too easy to exploit

1) Alice's Restaurant Massacree (Arlo Guthrie)
2) Rocky Raccoon (The Beatles)
3) Paradise by the dashboardlight (Meat Loaf)
4) A Boy Named Sue (Johnny Cash)
5) Legend of the USS Titanic (Jamie Brockett)
6) Brother Louie (Hot Chocolate)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: songs that narrate a story, i.e. must include spoken segments.
No more than two songs by each performer or it's too easy to exploit

1) Alice's Restaurant Massacree (Arlo Guthrie)
2) Rocky Raccoon (The Beatles)
3) Paradise by the dashboardlight (Meat Loaf)
4) A Boy Named Sue (Johnny Cash)
5) Legend of the USS Titanic (Jamie Brockett)
6) Brother Louie (Hot Chocolate)
7) Atlantis (Donovan)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs that narrate a story, i.e. must include spoken segments.
No more than two songs by each performer or it's too easy to exploit

1) Alice's Restaurant Massacree (Arlo Guthrie)
2) Rocky Raccoon (The Beatles)
3) Paradise by the dashboardlight (Meat Loaf)
4) A Boy Named Sue (Johnny Cash)
5) Legend of the USS Titanic (Jamie Brockett)
6) Brother Louie (Hot Chocolate)
7) Atlantis (Donovan) 
8) A Picture from Life's Other Side ("Luke the Drifter"/Hank Williams)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs that narrate a story, i.e. must include spoken segments.
No more than two songs by each performer or it's too easy to exploit

1) Alice's Restaurant Massacree (Arlo Guthrie)
2) Rocky Raccoon (The Beatles)
3) Paradise by the dashboardlight (Meat Loaf)
4) A Boy Named Sue (Johnny Cash)
5) Legend of the USS Titanic (Jamie Brockett)
6) Brother Louie (Hot Chocolate)
7) Atlantis (Donovan)
8) A Picture from Life's Other Side ("Luke the Drifter"/Hank Williams)
9) The hostage (Donna Summer)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs that narrate a story, i.e. must include spoken segments.
No more than two songs by each performer or it's too easy to exploit

1) Alice's Restaurant Massacree (Arlo Guthrie)
2) Rocky Raccoon (The Beatles)
3) Paradise by the dashboardlight (Meat Loaf)
4) A Boy Named Sue (Johnny Cash)
5) Legend of the USS Titanic (Jamie Brockett)
6) Brother Louie (Hot Chocolate)
7) Atlantis (Donovan)
8) A Picture from Life's Other Side ("Luke the Drifter"/Hank Williams)
9) The hostage (Donna Summer)
10) Dr Bernhard (Bonnie St. Claire - Ron Brandsteder )


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs about private, in title or lyrics 


1)Requiem for A Private War - Annie Lennox


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs about private, in title or lyrics 


1)Requiem for A Private War - Annie Lennox
2) Private Dancer (Tina Turner)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs about private, in title or lyrics


1) Requiem for A Private War (Annie Lennox)
2) Private Dancer (Tina Turner)
3) Private investigations (Dire Straits)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: songs about private, in title or lyrics


1) Requiem for A Private War (Annie Lennox)
2) Private Dancer (Tina Turner)
3) Private investigations (Dire Straits)
4) Private Universe (Crowded House)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs about private, in title or lyrics


1) Requiem for A Private War (Annie Lennox)
2) Private Dancer (Tina Turner)
3) Private investigations (Dire Straits)
4) Private Universe (Crowded House)
5) Private Life ( Grace Jones_


----------



## ldiat

1) Requiem for A Private War (Annie Lennox)
2) Private Dancer (Tina Turner)
3) Private investigations (Dire Straits)
4) Private Universe (Crowded House)
5) Private Life ( Grace Jones_
6) Private Eyes, Daryl Hall & John Oates


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs about private, in title or lyrics

1) Requiem for A Private War (Annie Lennox)
2) Private Dancer (Tina Turner)
3) Private investigations (Dire Straits)
4) Private Universe (Crowded House)
5) Private Life ( Grace Jones)
6) Private Eyes ( Daryl Hall & John Oates)
7) Private Emotion (Ricky Martin)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs about private, in title or lyrics

1) Requiem for A Private War (Annie Lennox)
2) Private Dancer (Tina Turner)
3) Private investigations (Dire Straits)
4) Private Universe (Crowded House)
5) Private Life ( Grace Jones)
6) Private Eyes ( Daryl Hall & John Oates)
7) Private Emotion (Ricky Martin) 
8) The Private Life Of Bill And Sue (The Beach Boys)


----------



## Azol

New theme: songs about private, in title or lyrics

1) Requiem for A Private War (Annie Lennox)
2) Private Dancer (Tina Turner)
3) Private investigations (Dire Straits)
4) Private Universe (Crowded House)
5) Private Life ( Grace Jones)
6) Private Eyes ( Daryl Hall & John Oates)
7) Private Emotion (Ricky Martin)
8) The Private Life Of Bill And Sue (The Beach Boys) 
9) Privateering (Mark Knopfler)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: songs about private, in title or lyrics

1) Requiem for A Private War (Annie Lennox)
2) Private Dancer (Tina Turner)
3) Private investigations (Dire Straits)
4) Private Universe (Crowded House)
5) Private Life ( Grace Jones)
6) Private Eyes ( Daryl Hall & John Oates)
7) Private Emotion (Ricky Martin)
8) The Private Life Of Bill And Sue (The Beach Boys)
9) Privateering (Mark Knopfler)
10) Private World Of A Private Eye (Amos And Sara)

Anyone can choose next theme


----------



## Azol

Next theme: famous (or just your favorite) whistling songs!
Must contain whistling (naturally).

1) I was Kaiser Bill's Batman (Whistling Jack Smith)


----------



## Room2201974

Next theme: famous (or just your favorite) whistling songs!
Must contain whistling (naturally).

1) I was Kaiser Bill's Batman (Whistling Jack Smith)
2) Jealous Guy (John Lennon)


----------



## SanAntone

Next theme: famous (or just your favorite) whistling songs!
Must contain whistling (naturally).

1) I was Kaiser Bill's Batman (Whistling Jack Smith)
2) Jealous Guy (John Lennon) 


Mistake post.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Next theme: famous (or just your favorite) whistling songs!
Must contain whistling (naturally).

1) I was Kaiser Bill's Batman (Whistling Jack Smith)
2) Jealous Guy (John Lennon)
3) I Love To Whistle (Deanna Durbin)


----------



## SanAntone

Next theme: famous (or just your favorite) whistling songs!
Must contain whistling (naturally).

1) I was Kaiser Bill's Batman (Whistling Jack Smith)
2) Jealous Guy (John Lennon)
3) I Love To Whistle (Deanna Durbin) 
4) Whistle While You Work (Snow White & the Seven Dwarfs)


----------



## Rogerx

Next theme: famous (or just your favorite) whistling songs!
Must contain whistling (naturally).

1) I was Kaiser Bill's Batman (Whistling Jack Smith)
2) Jealous Guy (John Lennon)
3) I Love To Whistle (Deanna Durbin)
4) Whistle While You Work (Snow White & the Seven Dwarfs)
5) Don’t Worry, Be Happy(Bobby McFerrin)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Next theme: famous (or just your favorite) whistling songs!
Must contain whistling (naturally).

1) I was Kaiser Bill's Batman (Whistling Jack Smith)
2) Jealous Guy (John Lennon)
3) I Love To Whistle (Deanna Durbin)
4) Whistle While You Work (Snow White & the Seven Dwarfs)
5) Don’t Worry, Be Happy(Bobby McFerrin)
6) The Stranger (Billy Joel)


----------



## Art Rock

Next theme: famous (or just your favorite) whistling songs!
Must contain whistling (naturally).

1) I was Kaiser Bill's Batman (Whistling Jack Smith)
2) Jealous Guy (John Lennon)
3) I Love To Whistle (Deanna Durbin)
4) Whistle While You Work (Snow White & the Seven Dwarfs)
5) Don’t Worry, Be Happy(Bobby McFerrin)
6) The Stranger (Billy Joel)
7) Winds of change (Scorpions)


----------



## Bulldog

Next theme: famous (or just your favorite) whistling songs!
Must contain whistling (naturally).

1) I was Kaiser Bill's Batman (Whistling Jack Smith)
2) Jealous Guy (John Lennon)
3) I Love To Whistle (Deanna Durbin)
4) Whistle While You Work (Snow White & the Seven Dwarfs)
5) Don’t Worry, Be Happy(Bobby McFerrin)
6) The Stranger (Billy Joel)
7) Winds of change (Scorpions)
8) Sittin' on the Dock of the Bay (Otis Redding)


----------



## Art Rock

Next theme: famous (or just your favorite) whistling songs!
Must contain whistling (naturally).

1) I was Kaiser Bill's Batman (Whistling Jack Smith)
2) Jealous Guy (John Lennon)
3) I Love To Whistle (Deanna Durbin)
4) Whistle While You Work (Snow White & the Seven Dwarfs)
5) Don’t Worry, Be Happy(Bobby McFerrin)
6) The Stranger (Billy Joel)
7) Winds of change (Scorpions)
8) Sittin' on the Dock of the Bay (Otis Redding)
9) Mexican whistler (Roger Whitaker)


----------



## Rogerx

Next theme: famous (or just your favorite) whistling songs!
Must contain whistling (naturally).

1) I was Kaiser Bill's Batman (Whistling Jack Smith)
2) Jealous Guy (John Lennon)
3) I Love To Whistle (Deanna Durbin)
4) Whistle While You Work (Snow White & the Seven Dwarfs)
5) Don’t Worry, Be Happy(Bobby McFerrin)
6) The Stranger (Billy Joel)
7) Winds of change (Scorpions)
8) White Christmas (Bing Crosby)


----------



## Art Rock

Final list:

Next theme: famous (or just your favorite) whistling songs!
Must contain whistling (naturally).

1) I was Kaiser Bill's Batman (Whistling Jack Smith)
2) Jealous Guy (John Lennon)
3) I Love To Whistle (Deanna Durbin)
4) Whistle While You Work (Snow White & the Seven Dwarfs)
5) Don’t Worry, Be Happy(Bobby McFerrin)
6) The Stranger (Billy Joel)
7) Winds of change (Scorpions)
8) Sittin' on the Dock of the Bay (Otis Redding)
9) Mexican whistler (Roger Whitaker)
10) White Christmas (Bing Crosby)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs by acts (singers/bands) whose name refer to a profession or a group of people having the same profession. Pick the song you like best for that act. No acts to be repeated.

1) This masquerade (The Carpenters)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs by acts (singers/bands) whose name refer to a profession or a group of people having the same profession. Pick the song you like best for that act. No acts to be repeated.

1) This masquerade (The Carpenters)
withdrawn post


----------



## Art Rock

Please read before posting. We're still at #2.


----------



## Art Rock

Art Rock said:


> New theme: songs by acts (singers/bands) whose name refer to a profession or a group of people having the same profession. Pick the song you like best for that act. No acts to be repeated.
> 
> 1) This masquerade (The Carpenters)


Last chance. If there are no takers in the next 44 minutes, anyone can start a new theme.


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs by acts (singers/bands) whose name refer to a profession or a group of people having the same profession. Pick the song you like best for that act. No acts to be repeated.

1) This masquerade (The Carpenters)
2) Little Miss Can't Be Wrong (Spin Doctors)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs by acts (singers/bands) whose name refer to a profession or a group of people having the same profession. Pick the song you like best for that act. No acts to be repeated.

1) This masquerade (The Carpenters)
2) Little Miss Can't Be Wrong (Spin Doctors)
3) Princes of the Universe (Queen)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs by acts (singers/bands) whose name refer to a profession or a group of people having the same profession. Pick the song you like best for that act. No acts to be repeated.

1) This masquerade (The Carpenters)
2) Little Miss Can't Be Wrong (Spin Doctors)
3) Princes of the Universe (Queen)
4) Magic (Pilot)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs by acts (singers/bands) whose name refer to a profession or a group of people having the same profession. Pick the song you like best for that act. No acts to be repeated.

1) This masquerade (The Carpenters)
2) Little Miss Can't Be Wrong (Spin Doctors)
3) Princes of the Universe (Queen)
4) Magic (Pilot) 
5) Goddamn Lonely Love (Drive-By Truckers)


----------



## Art Rock

1) This masquerade (The Carpenters)
2) Little Miss Can't Be Wrong (Spin Doctors)
3) Princes of the Universe (Queen)
4) Magic (Pilot)
5) Goddamn Lonely Love (Drive-By Truckers)
6) Sailor (Sailor)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs by acts (singers/bands) whose name refer to a profession or a group of people having the same profession. Pick the song you like best for that act. No acts to be repeated.

1) This masquerade (The Carpenters)
2) Little Miss Can't Be Wrong (Spin Doctors)
3) Princes of the Universe (Queen)
4) Magic (Pilot)
5) Goddamn Lonely Love (Drive-By Truckers)
6) Sailor (Sailor) 
7) Don't Stand So Close to Me (The Police)


----------



## HolstThePhone

New theme: songs by acts (singers/bands) whose name refer to a profession or a group of people having the same profession. Pick the song you like best for that act. No acts to be repeated.

1) This masquerade (The Carpenters)
2) Little Miss Can't Be Wrong (Spin Doctors)
3) Princes of the Universe (Queen)
4) Magic (Pilot)
5) Goddamn Lonely Love (Drive-By Truckers)
6) Sailor (Sailor)
7) Don't Stand So Close to Me (The Police) 
8) Ride (Twenty One Pilots)


----------



## Art Rock

Using the 2 hours inactivity rule to add a fourth:


New theme: songs by acts (singers/bands) whose name refer to a profession or a group of people having the same profession. Pick the song you like best for that act. No acts to be repeated.

1) This masquerade (The Carpenters)
2) Little Miss Can't Be Wrong (Spin Doctors)
3) Princes of the Universe (Queen)
4) Magic (Pilot)
5) Goddamn Lonely Love (Drive-By Truckers)
6) Sailor (Sailor)
7) Don't Stand So Close to Me (The Police)
8) Ride (Twenty One Pilots)
9) There's a light that never goes out (The Smiths)


----------



## Azol

New theme: songs by acts (singers/bands) whose name refer to a profession or a group of people having the same profession. Pick the song you like best for that act. No acts to be repeated.

1) This masquerade (The Carpenters)
2) Little Miss Can't Be Wrong (Spin Doctors)
3) Princes of the Universe (Queen)
4) Magic (Pilot)
5) Goddamn Lonely Love (Drive-By Truckers)
6) Sailor (Sailor)
7) Don't Stand So Close to Me (The Police)
8) Ride (Twenty One Pilots)
9) There's a light that never goes out (The Smiths) 
10) A Sea of Sunshine, but None for You (Cartographer)

Anyone welcome to offer new cool theme :^)


----------



## Bwv 1080

Ok, how about songs with no words in the title - only numbers and an odd letter(s)

1) 1985 (Carcass)


----------



## HolstThePhone

Ok, how about songs with no words in the title - only numbers and an odd letter(s)

1) 1985 (Carcass)
2) 1973 (James Blunt)


----------



## Azol

Ok, how about songs with no words in the title - only numbers and an odd letter(s)

1) 1985 (Carcass)
2) 1973 (James Blunt) 
3) 2112 (Rush)


----------



## Room2201974

Ok, how about songs with no words in the title - only numbers and an odd letter(s)

1) 1985 (Carcass)
2) 1973 (James Blunt)
3) 2112 (Rush)
4) 4 & 20 (CSN&Y)


----------



## SanAntone

Ok, how about songs with no words in the title - only numbers and an odd letter(s)

1) 1985 (Carcass)
2) 1973 (James Blunt)
3) 2112 (Rush) 
4) 634-5789 (Wilson Pickett)


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

Ok, how about songs with no words in the title - only numbers and an odd letter(s)

1) 1985 (Carcass)
2) 1973 (James Blunt)
3) 2112 (Rush)
4) 634-5789 (Wilson Pickett)
5) 505 (Arctic Monkeys)


----------



## Azol

Ok, how about songs with no words in the title - only numbers and an odd letter(s)

1) 1985 (Carcass)
2) 1973 (James Blunt)
3) 2112 (Rush)
4) 634-5789 (Wilson Pickett)
5) 505 (Arctic Monkeys) 
6) 2000 (Robert Fripp)


----------



## Room2201974

Incorrect listing. Now corrected!

Ok, how about songs with no words in the title - only numbers and an odd letter(s)

1) 1985 (Carcass)
2) 1973 (James Blunt)
3) 2112 (Rush)
4) 4 & 20 (CSN&Y)
5) 634-5789 (Wilson Pickett)
6) 505 (Arctic Monkeys)
7) 2000 (Robert Fripp)
8) 5:15 (The Who)


----------



## HolstThePhone

Incorrect listing. Now corrected!

Ok, how about songs with no words in the title - only numbers and an odd letter(s)

1) 1985 (Carcass)
2) 1973 (James Blunt)
3) 2112 (Rush)
4) 4 & 20 (CSN&Y)
5) 634-5789 (Wilson Pickett)
6) 505 (Arctic Monkeys)
7) 2000 (Robert Fripp)
8) 5:15 (The Who) 
9) 742617000027 (Slipknot)


----------



## Bwv 1080

1921 is also a Who song, but never understood the chronology in the Tommy story


----------



## SanAntone

Incorrect listing. Now corrected!

Ok, how about songs with no words in the title - only numbers and an odd letter(s)

1) 1985 (Carcass)
2) 1973 (James Blunt)
3) 2112 (Rush)
4) 4 & 20 (CSN&Y)
5) 634-5789 (Wilson Pickett)
6) 505 (Arctic Monkeys)
7) 2000 (Robert Fripp)
8) 5:15 (The Who)
9) 742617000027 (Slipknot) 
10) 1/1 (Brian Eno)


----------



## SanAntone

Sticking with the number idea, but with a twist.

New theme: songs with an age in the title:

1) Hey Nineteen (Steely Dan)


----------



## HolstThePhone

Sticking with the number idea, but with a twist.

New theme: songs with an age in the title:

1) Hey Nineteen (Steely Dan) 
2) Sweet Little Sixteen (Chuck Berry)


----------



## Rogerx

Sticking with the number idea, but with a twist.

New theme: songs with an age in the title:

1) Hey Nineteen (Steely Dan)
2) Sweet Little Sixteen (Chuck Berry)
3) When I'm Sixty Four (Beatles)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

1) Hey Nineteen (Steely Dan)
2) Sweet Little Sixteen (Chuck Berry)
3) When I'm Sixty Four (Beatles)
4) What A Nice Way To Turn Seventeen (The Crystals)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs with an age in the title:

1) Hey Nineteen (Steely Dan)
2) Sweet Little Sixteen (Chuck Berry)
3) When I'm Sixty Four (Beatles)
4) What A Nice Way To Turn Seventeen (The Crystals) 
5) At Seventeen (Janis Ian)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs with an age in the title:

1) Hey Nineteen (Steely Dan)
2) Sweet Little Sixteen (Chuck Berry)
3) When I'm Sixty Four (Beatles)
4) What A Nice Way To Turn Seventeen (The Crystals)
5) At Seventeen (Janis Ian)
6) You're Sixteen (Ringo Starr )


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs with an age in the title:

1) Hey Nineteen (Steely Dan)
2) Sweet Little Sixteen (Chuck Berry)
3) When I'm Sixty Four (Beatles)
4) What A Nice Way To Turn Seventeen (The Crystals)
5) At Seventeen (Janis Ian)
6) You're Sixteen (Ringo Starr )
7) Sexy & 17 (Stray Cats)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs with an age in the title:

1) Hey Nineteen (Steely Dan)
2) Sweet Little Sixteen (Chuck Berry)
3) When I'm Sixty Four (Beatles)
4) What A Nice Way To Turn Seventeen (The Crystals)
5) At Seventeen (Janis Ian)
6) You're Sixteen (Ringo Starr )
7) Sexy & 17 (Stray Cats)
8) Nineteen (Paul Hardcastle)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs with an age in the title:

1) Hey Nineteen (Steely Dan)
2) Sweet Little Sixteen (Chuck Berry)
3) When I'm Sixty Four (Beatles)
4) What A Nice Way To Turn Seventeen (The Crystals)
5) At Seventeen (Janis Ian)
6) You're Sixteen (Ringo Starr )
7) Sexy & 17 (Stray Cats)
8) Nineteen (Paul Hardcastle
9) 25 years (Pantera)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs with an age in the title:

1) Hey Nineteen (Steely Dan)
2) Sweet Little Sixteen (Chuck Berry)
3) When I'm Sixty Four (Beatles)
4) What A Nice Way To Turn Seventeen (The Crystals)
5) At Seventeen (Janis Ian)
6) You're Sixteen (Ringo Starr )
7) Sexy & 17 (Stray Cats)
8) Nineteen (Paul Hardcastle
9) 25 years (Pantera)
10) Only sixteen (Sam Cooke)

I don't have time right now for a new theme. Anyone can jump in (or else I'll post one in about 2-3 hours).


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains the phrase "out of".

1) Out Of Touch (Hall & Oates)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains the phrase "out of".

1) Out Of Touch (Hall & Oates)
2) I Drove Her Out Of My Mind (Johnny Cash)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains the phrase "out of".

1) Out Of Touch (Hall & Oates)
2) I Drove Her Out Of My Mind (Johnny Cash)
3) Can't Get You Out Of My Head (Kylie Minogue)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: title contains the phrase "out of".

1) Out Of Touch (Hall & Oates)
2) I Drove Her Out Of My Mind (Johnny Cash)
3) Can't Get You Out Of My Head (Kylie Minogue)
4) Can't get it out of my head (ELO)


----------



## Azol

New theme: title contains the phrase "out of".

1) Out Of Touch (Hall & Oates)
2) I Drove Her Out Of My Mind (Johnny Cash)
3) Can't Get You Out Of My Head (Kylie Minogue)
4) Can't get it out of my head (ELO) 
5) Out of Reach (Karnataka)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: title contains the phrase "out of".

1) Out Of Touch (Hall & Oates)
2) I Drove Her Out Of My Mind (Johnny Cash)
3) Can't Get You Out Of My Head (Kylie Minogue)
4) Can't get it out of my head (ELO)
5) Out of Reach (Karnataka)
6) Way out of here (Porcupine Tree)


----------



## Azol

New theme: title contains the phrase "out of".

1) Out Of Touch (Hall & Oates)
2) I Drove Her Out Of My Mind (Johnny Cash)
3) Can't Get You Out Of My Head (Kylie Minogue)
4) Can't get it out of my head (ELO)
5) Out of Reach (Karnataka)
6) Way out of here (Porcupine Tree)
7) Out of My Head and Back in Bed (Loretta Lynn)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: title contains the phrase "out of".

1) Out Of Touch (Hall & Oates)
2) I Drove Her Out Of My Mind (Johnny Cash)
3) Can't Get You Out Of My Head (Kylie Minogue)
4) Can't get it out of my head (ELO)
5) Out of Reach (Karnataka)
6) Way out of here (Porcupine Tree)
7) Out of My Head and Back in Bed (Loretta Lynn)
8) Bat out of hell (Meat Loaf)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains the phrase "out of".

1) Out Of Touch (Hall & Oates)
2) I Drove Her Out Of My Mind (Johnny Cash)
3) Can't Get You Out Of My Head (Kylie Minogue)
4) Can't get it out of my head (ELO)
5) Out of Reach (Karnataka)
6) Way out of here (Porcupine Tree)
7) Out of My Head and Back in Bed (Loretta Lynn)
8) Bat out of hell (Meat Loaf)
9) Out Of Reach( Gabrielle)


----------



## Azol

New theme: title contains the phrase "out of".

 1) Out Of Touch (Hall & Oates)
2) I Drove Her Out Of My Mind (Johnny Cash)
3) Can't Get You Out Of My Head (Kylie Minogue)
4) Can't get it out of my head (ELO)
5) Out of Reach (Karnataka)
6) Way out of here (Porcupine Tree)
7) Out of My Head and Back in Bed (Loretta Lynn)
8) Bat out of hell (Meat Loaf)
9) Out Of Reach( Gabrielle) 
10) Falling out of Love (John Denver)


----------



## Azol

New theme: radio un-friendly!
List your favorite song with playtime over 10 minutes!
No more than 2 titles by the same performer.
No suites, only coherent songs are allowed, i.e. The Beatles - side B of Abbey Road is disqualified.

1) And You and I (Yes)

_*Also, I wonder if this is an epic song list, should we allow this to grow to 20 instead of 10? That's my proposal, up to the community and Art Rock, OP of this game*_


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: radio un-friendly!
List your favorite song with playtime over 10 minutes!
No more than 2 titles by the same performer.
No suites, only coherent songs are allowed, i.e. The Beatles - side B of Abbey Road is disqualified.

1) And You and I (Yes)
2)I Heard It Through the Grapevine ( Creedence Clearwater Revival)


----------



## Art Rock

You rang? Of course 10+ minutes song are common in prog rock, and we did do a prog themed list:

1) And You and I (Yes, Close to the Edge)
2) Echoes (Pink Floyd, Meddle)
3) Hero and Heroine (Strawbs)
4) 21st Century Schizoid Man (King Crimson, In the Court of the Crimson King)
5) Firth of Fifth (Genesis, Selling England byn the Pound)
6) Karn Evil 9 (Emerson Lake and Palmer, Brain Salad Surgery)
7) In the Court of the Crimson King (King Crimson, In the Court of the Crimson King)
8) Shine on you crazy diamond (Pink Floyd, Wish you were here)
9) Take a Pebble (Emerson, Lake & Palmer from (from Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
10) Heart of the Sunrise (Yes, Fragile)

Several of these exceed 10 minutes, so let's not use them.

Twenty is fine with me, or we can repeat the theme later.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: radio un-friendly!
List your favorite song with playtime over 10 minutes!
No more than 2 titles by the same performer.
No suites, only coherent songs are allowed, i.e. The Beatles - side B of Abbey Road is disqualified.

Disqualified songs (some may not be 10+ min, but several are):

1) And You and I (Yes, Close to the Edge)
2) Echoes (Pink Floyd, Meddle)
3) Hero and Heroine (Strawbs)
4) 21st Century Schizoid Man (King Crimson, In the Court of the Crimson King)
5) Firth of Fifth (Genesis, Selling England byn the Pound)
6) Karn Evil 9 (Emerson Lake and Palmer, Brain Salad Surgery)
7) In the Court of the Crimson King (King Crimson, In the Court of the Crimson King)
8) Shine on you crazy diamond (Pink Floyd, Wish you were here)
9) Take a Pebble (Emerson, Lake & Palmer from (from Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
10) Heart of the Sunrise (Yes, Fragile)




1) I Heard It Through the Grapevine ( Creedence Clearwater Revival)
2) Telegraph road (Dire Straits)


----------



## Azol

New theme: radio un-friendly!
List your favorite song with playtime over 10 minutes!
No more than 2 titles by the same performer.
No suites, only coherent songs are allowed, i.e. The Beatles - side B of Abbey Road is disqualified.

Disqualified songs (some may not be 10+ min, but several are):

_1) And You and I (Yes, Close to the Edge)
2) Echoes (Pink Floyd, Meddle)
3) Hero and Heroine (Strawbs)
4) 21st Century Schizoid Man (King Crimson, In the Court of the Crimson King)
5) Firth of Fifth (Genesis, Selling England byn the Pound)
6) Karn Evil 9 (Emerson Lake and Palmer, Brain Salad Surgery)
7) In the Court of the Crimson King (King Crimson, In the Court of the Crimson King)
8) Shine on you crazy diamond (Pink Floyd, Wish you were here)
9) Take a Pebble (Emerson, Lake & Palmer from (from Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
10) Heart of the Sunrise (Yes, Fragile)_

1) I Heard It Through the Grapevine ( Creedence Clearwater Revival)
2) Telegraph road (Dire Straits) 
3) The Great Nothing (Spock's Beard)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: radio un-friendly!
List your favorite song with playtime over 10 minutes!
No more than 2 titles by the same performer.
No suites, only coherent songs are allowed, i.e. The Beatles - side B of Abbey Road is disqualified.

Disqualified songs (some may not be 10+ min, but several are):

1) And You and I (Yes, Close to the Edge)
2) Echoes (Pink Floyd, Meddle)
3) Hero and Heroine (Strawbs)
4) 21st Century Schizoid Man (King Crimson, In the Court of the Crimson King)
5) Firth of Fifth (Genesis, Selling England byn the Pound)
6) Karn Evil 9 (Emerson Lake and Palmer, Brain Salad Surgery)
7) In the Court of the Crimson King (King Crimson, In the Court of the Crimson King)
8) Shine on you crazy diamond (Pink Floyd, Wish you were here)
9) Take a Pebble (Emerson, Lake & Palmer from (from Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
10) Heart of the Sunrise (Yes, Fragile)



1) I Heard It Through the Grapevine ( Creedence Clearwater Revival)
2) Telegraph road (Dire Straits)
3) The Great Nothing (Spock's Beard)
4) Child In Time ( Deep Purple )


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: radio un-friendly!
List your favorite song with playtime over 10 minutes!
No more than 2 titles by the same performer.
No suites, only coherent songs are allowed, i.e. The Beatles - side B of Abbey Road is disqualified.

Disqualified songs (some may not be 10+ min, but several are):

1) And You and I (Yes, Close to the Edge)
2) Echoes (Pink Floyd, Meddle)
3) Hero and Heroine (Strawbs)
4) 21st Century Schizoid Man (King Crimson, In the Court of the Crimson King)
5) Firth of Fifth (Genesis, Selling England byn the Pound)
6) Karn Evil 9 (Emerson Lake and Palmer, Brain Salad Surgery)
7) In the Court of the Crimson King (King Crimson, In the Court of the Crimson King)
8) Shine on you crazy diamond (Pink Floyd, Wish you were here)
9) Take a Pebble (Emerson, Lake & Palmer from (from Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
10) Heart of the Sunrise (Yes, Fragile)



1) I Heard It Through the Grapevine ( Creedence Clearwater Revival)
2) Telegraph road (Dire Straits)
3) The Great Nothing (Spock's Beard)
4) Child In Time ( Deep Purple )
5) Anesthetize (Porcupine Tree)


----------



## Azol

New theme: radio un-friendly!
List your favorite song with playtime over 10 minutes!
No more than 2 titles by the same performer.
No suites, only coherent songs are allowed, i.e. The Beatles - side B of Abbey Road is disqualified.

Disqualified songs (some may not be 10+ min, but several are):

1) And You and I (Yes, Close to the Edge)
2) Echoes (Pink Floyd, Meddle)
3) Hero and Heroine (Strawbs)
4) 21st Century Schizoid Man (King Crimson, In the Court of the Crimson King)
5) Firth of Fifth (Genesis, Selling England byn the Pound)
6) Karn Evil 9 (Emerson Lake and Palmer, Brain Salad Surgery)
7) In the Court of the Crimson King (King Crimson, In the Court of the Crimson King)
8) Shine on you crazy diamond (Pink Floyd, Wish you were here)
9) Take a Pebble (Emerson, Lake & Palmer from (from Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
10) Heart of the Sunrise (Yes, Fragile)



1) I Heard It Through the Grapevine ( Creedence Clearwater Revival)
2) Telegraph road (Dire Straits)
3) The Great Nothing (Spock's Beard)
4) Child In Time ( Deep Purple ) 
4) Atlantis' Agony at June 5th - 8498, 13 P.M. Gregorian Earthtime (Eloy)


----------



## Art Rock

Board correction:


New theme: radio un-friendly!
List your favorite song with playtime over 10 minutes!
No more than 2 titles by the same performer.
No suites, only coherent songs are allowed, i.e. The Beatles - side B of Abbey Road is disqualified.

Disqualified songs (some may not be 10+ min, but several are):

1) And You and I (Yes, Close to the Edge)
2) Echoes (Pink Floyd, Meddle)
3) Hero and Heroine (Strawbs)
4) 21st Century Schizoid Man (King Crimson, In the Court of the Crimson King)
5) Firth of Fifth (Genesis, Selling England byn the Pound)
6) Karn Evil 9 (Emerson Lake and Palmer, Brain Salad Surgery)
7) In the Court of the Crimson King (King Crimson, In the Court of the Crimson King)
8) Shine on you crazy diamond (Pink Floyd, Wish you were here)
9) Take a Pebble (Emerson, Lake & Palmer from (from Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
10) Heart of the Sunrise (Yes, Fragile)



1) I Heard It Through the Grapevine ( Creedence Clearwater Revival)
2) Telegraph road (Dire Straits)
3) The Great Nothing (Spock's Beard)
4) Child In Time ( Deep Purple )
5) Anesthetize (Porcupine Tree)
6) Atlantis' Agony at June 5th - 8498, 13 P.M. Gregorian Earthtime (Eloy)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Board correction:


New theme: radio un-friendly!
List your favorite song with playtime over 10 minutes!
No more than 2 titles by the same performer.
No suites, only coherent songs are allowed, i.e. The Beatles - side B of Abbey Road is disqualified.

Disqualified songs (some may not be 10+ min, but several are):

1) And You and I (Yes, Close to the Edge)
2) Echoes (Pink Floyd, Meddle)
3) Hero and Heroine (Strawbs)
4) 21st Century Schizoid Man (King Crimson, In the Court of the Crimson King)
5) Firth of Fifth (Genesis, Selling England byn the Pound)
6) Karn Evil 9 (Emerson Lake and Palmer, Brain Salad Surgery)
7) In the Court of the Crimson King (King Crimson, In the Court of the Crimson King)
8) Shine on you crazy diamond (Pink Floyd, Wish you were here)
9) Take a Pebble (Emerson, Lake & Palmer from (from Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
10) Heart of the Sunrise (Yes, Fragile)



1) I Heard It Through the Grapevine ( Creedence Clearwater Revival)
2) Telegraph road (Dire Straits)
3) The Great Nothing (Spock's Beard)
4) Child In Time ( Deep Purple )
5) Anesthetize (Porcupine Tree)
6) Atlantis' Agony at June 5th - 8498, 13 P.M. Gregorian Earthtime (Eloy)
7) Reba (Phish)


----------



## Rogerx

Board correction:


New theme: radio un-friendly!
List your favorite song with playtime over 10 minutes!
No more than 2 titles by the same performer.
No suites, only coherent songs are allowed, i.e. The Beatles - side B of Abbey Road is disqualified.

Disqualified songs (some may not be 10+ min, but several are):

1) And You and I (Yes, Close to the Edge)
2) Echoes (Pink Floyd, Meddle)
3) Hero and Heroine (Strawbs)
4) 21st Century Schizoid Man (King Crimson, In the Court of the Crimson King)
5) Firth of Fifth (Genesis, Selling England byn the Pound)
6) Karn Evil 9 (Emerson Lake and Palmer, Brain Salad Surgery)
7) In the Court of the Crimson King (King Crimson, In the Court of the Crimson King)
8) Shine on you crazy diamond (Pink Floyd, Wish you were here)
9) Take a Pebble (Emerson, Lake & Palmer from (from Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
10) Heart of the Sunrise (Yes, Fragile)



1) I Heard It Through the Grapevine ( Creedence Clearwater Revival)
2) Telegraph road (Dire Straits)
3) The Great Nothing (Spock's Beard)
4) Child In Time ( Deep Purple )
5) Anesthetize (Porcupine Tree)
6) Atlantis' Agony at June 5th - 8498, 13 P.M. Gregorian Earthtime (Eloy)
7) Reba (Phish)
8) The End (The Doors )


----------



## Starving Wolf

Board correction:


New theme: radio un-friendly!
List your favorite song with playtime over 10 minutes!
No more than 2 titles by the same performer.
No suites, only coherent songs are allowed, i.e. The Beatles - side B of Abbey Road is disqualified.

Disqualified songs (some may not be 10+ min, but several are):

1) And You and I (Yes, Close to the Edge)
2) Echoes (Pink Floyd, Meddle)
3) Hero and Heroine (Strawbs)
4) 21st Century Schizoid Man (King Crimson, In the Court of the Crimson King)
5) Firth of Fifth (Genesis, Selling England byn the Pound)
6) Karn Evil 9 (Emerson Lake and Palmer, Brain Salad Surgery)
7) In the Court of the Crimson King (King Crimson, In the Court of the Crimson King)
8) Shine on you crazy diamond (Pink Floyd, Wish you were here)
9) Take a Pebble (Emerson, Lake & Palmer from (from Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
10) Heart of the Sunrise (Yes, Fragile)



1) I Heard It Through the Grapevine ( Creedence Clearwater Revival)
2) Telegraph road (Dire Straits)
3) The Great Nothing (Spock's Beard)
4) Child In Time ( Deep Purple )
5) Anesthetize (Porcupine Tree)
6) Atlantis' Agony at June 5th - 8498, 13 P.M. Gregorian Earthtime (Eloy)
7) Reba (Phish)
8) The End (The Doors )
9) Gates Of Delirium (Yea)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: radio un-friendly!
List your favorite song with playtime over 10 minutes!
No more than 2 titles by the same performer.
No suites, only coherent songs are allowed, i.e. The Beatles - side B of Abbey Road is disqualified.

Disqualified songs (some may not be 10+ min, but several are):

1) And You and I (Yes, Close to the Edge)
2) Echoes (Pink Floyd, Meddle)
3) Hero and Heroine (Strawbs)
4) 21st Century Schizoid Man (King Crimson, In the Court of the Crimson King)
5) Firth of Fifth (Genesis, Selling England byn the Pound)
6) Karn Evil 9 (Emerson Lake and Palmer, Brain Salad Surgery)
7) In the Court of the Crimson King (King Crimson, In the Court of the Crimson King)
8) Shine on you crazy diamond (Pink Floyd, Wish you were here)
9) Take a Pebble (Emerson, Lake & Palmer from (from Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
10) Heart of the Sunrise (Yes, Fragile)



1) I Heard It Through the Grapevine ( Creedence Clearwater Revival)
2) Telegraph road (Dire Straits)
3) The Great Nothing (Spock's Beard)
4) Child In Time ( Deep Purple )
5) Anesthetize (Porcupine Tree)
6) Atlantis' Agony at June 5th - 8498, 13 P.M. Gregorian Earthtime (Eloy)
7) Reba (Phish)
8) The End (The Doors )
9) Gates Of Delirium (Yes)
10) Atom heart mother (Pink Floyd)


I'm game to continue, obviously if we go to 20, we can post six songs each (no repeated acts).


----------



## Open Book

New theme: radio un-friendly!
List your favorite song with playtime over 10 minutes!
No more than 2 titles by the same performer.
No suites, only coherent songs are allowed, i.e. The Beatles - side B of Abbey Road is disqualified.

Disqualified songs (some may not be 10+ min, but several are):

1) And You and I (Yes, Close to the Edge)
2) Echoes (Pink Floyd, Meddle)
3) Hero and Heroine (Strawbs)
4) 21st Century Schizoid Man (King Crimson, In the Court of the Crimson King)
5) Firth of Fifth (Genesis, Selling England byn the Pound)
6) Karn Evil 9 (Emerson Lake and Palmer, Brain Salad Surgery)
7) In the Court of the Crimson King (King Crimson, In the Court of the Crimson King)
8) Shine on you crazy diamond (Pink Floyd, Wish you were here)
9) Take a Pebble (Emerson, Lake & Palmer from (from Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
10) Heart of the Sunrise (Yes, Fragile)



1) I Heard It Through the Grapevine ( Creedence Clearwater Revival)
2) Telegraph road (Dire Straits)
3) The Great Nothing (Spock's Beard)
4) Child In Time ( Deep Purple )
5) Anesthetize (Porcupine Tree)
6) Atlantis' Agony at June 5th - 8498, 13 P.M. Gregorian Earthtime (Eloy)
7) Reba (Phish)
8) The End (The Doors )
9) Gates Of Delirium (Yes)
10) Atom heart mother (Pink Floyd)
11) Underture (from Tommy, The Who)


I'm game to continue, obviously if we go to 20, we can post six songs each (no repeated acts).


----------



## Azol

New theme: radio un-friendly!
List your favorite song with playtime over 10 minutes!
No more than 2 titles by the same performer.
No suites, only coherent songs are allowed, i.e. The Beatles - side B of Abbey Road is disqualified.

Disqualified songs (some may not be 10+ min, but several are):

1) And You and I (Yes, Close to the Edge)
2) Echoes (Pink Floyd, Meddle)
3) Hero and Heroine (Strawbs)
4) 21st Century Schizoid Man (King Crimson, In the Court of the Crimson King)
5) Firth of Fifth (Genesis, Selling England byn the Pound)
6) Karn Evil 9 (Emerson Lake and Palmer, Brain Salad Surgery)
7) In the Court of the Crimson King (King Crimson, In the Court of the Crimson King)
8) Shine on you crazy diamond (Pink Floyd, Wish you were here)
9) Take a Pebble (Emerson, Lake & Palmer from (from Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
10) Heart of the Sunrise (Yes, Fragile)



1) I Heard It Through the Grapevine ( Creedence Clearwater Revival)
2) Telegraph road (Dire Straits)
3) The Great Nothing (Spock's Beard)
4) Child In Time ( Deep Purple )
5) Anesthetize (Porcupine Tree)
6) Atlantis' Agony at June 5th - 8498, 13 P.M. Gregorian Earthtime (Eloy)
7) Reba (Phish)
8) The End (The Doors )
9) Gates Of Delirium (Yes)
10) Atom heart mother (Pink Floyd)
11) Underture (from Tommy, The Who)
12) All of the Above (Transatlantic)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: radio un-friendly!
List your favorite song with playtime over 10 minutes!
No more than 2 titles by the same performer.
No suites, only coherent songs are allowed, i.e. The Beatles - side B of Abbey Road is disqualified.

Disqualified songs (some may not be 10+ min, but several are):

1) And You and I (Yes, Close to the Edge)
2) Echoes (Pink Floyd, Meddle)
3) Hero and Heroine (Strawbs)
4) 21st Century Schizoid Man (King Crimson, In the Court of the Crimson King)
5) Firth of Fifth (Genesis, Selling England byn the Pound)
6) Karn Evil 9 (Emerson Lake and Palmer, Brain Salad Surgery)
7) In the Court of the Crimson King (King Crimson, In the Court of the Crimson King)
8) Shine on you crazy diamond (Pink Floyd, Wish you were here)
9) Take a Pebble (Emerson, Lake & Palmer from (from Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
10) Heart of the Sunrise (Yes, Fragile)



1) I Heard It Through the Grapevine ( Creedence Clearwater Revival)
2) Telegraph road (Dire Straits)
3) The Great Nothing (Spock's Beard)
4) Child In Time ( Deep Purple )
5) Anesthetize (Porcupine Tree)
6) Atlantis' Agony at June 5th - 8498, 13 P.M. Gregorian Earthtime (Eloy)
7) Reba (Phish)
8) The End (The Doors )
9) Gates Of Delirium (Yes)
10) Atom heart mother (Pink Floyd)
11) Underture (from Tommy, The Who)
12) All of the Above (Transatlantic)
13) Cinema show (Genesis)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: radio un-friendly!
List your favorite song with playtime over 10 minutes!
No more than 2 titles by the same performer.
No suites, only coherent songs are allowed, i.e. The Beatles - side B of Abbey Road is disqualified.

Disqualified songs (some may not be 10+ min, but several are):

1) And You and I (Yes, Close to the Edge)
2) Echoes (Pink Floyd, Meddle)
3) Hero and Heroine (Strawbs)
4) 21st Century Schizoid Man (King Crimson, In the Court of the Crimson King)
5) Firth of Fifth (Genesis, Selling England byn the Pound)
6) Karn Evil 9 (Emerson Lake and Palmer, Brain Salad Surgery)
7) In the Court of the Crimson King (King Crimson, In the Court of the Crimson King)
8) Shine on you crazy diamond (Pink Floyd, Wish you were here)
9) Take a Pebble (Emerson, Lake & Palmer from (from Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
10) Heart of the Sunrise (Yes, Fragile)



1) I Heard It Through the Grapevine ( Creedence Clearwater Revival)
2) Telegraph road (Dire Straits)
3) The Great Nothing (Spock's Beard)
4) Child In Time ( Deep Purple )
5) Anesthetize (Porcupine Tree)
6) Atlantis' Agony at June 5th - 8498, 13 P.M. Gregorian Earthtime (Eloy)
7) Reba (Phish)
8) The End (The Doors )
9) Gates Of Delirium (Yes)
10) Atom heart mother (Pink Floyd)
11) Underture (from Tommy, The Who)
12) All of the Above (Transatlantic)
13) Cinema show (Genesis) 
14) Murder Most Foul (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: radio un-friendly!
List your favorite song with playtime over 10 minutes!
No more than 2 titles by the same performer.
No suites, only coherent songs are allowed, i.e. The Beatles - side B of Abbey Road is disqualified.

Disqualified songs (some may not be 10+ min, but several are):

1) And You and I (Yes, Close to the Edge)
2) Echoes (Pink Floyd, Meddle)
3) Hero and Heroine (Strawbs)
4) 21st Century Schizoid Man (King Crimson, In the Court of the Crimson King)
5) Firth of Fifth (Genesis, Selling England byn the Pound)
6) Karn Evil 9 (Emerson Lake and Palmer, Brain Salad Surgery)
7) In the Court of the Crimson King (King Crimson, In the Court of the Crimson King)
8) Shine on you crazy diamond (Pink Floyd, Wish you were here)
9) Take a Pebble (Emerson, Lake & Palmer from (from Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
10) Heart of the Sunrise (Yes, Fragile)



1) I Heard It Through the Grapevine ( Creedence Clearwater Revival)
2) Telegraph road (Dire Straits)
3) The Great Nothing (Spock's Beard)
4) Child In Time ( Deep Purple )
5) Anesthetize (Porcupine Tree)
6) Atlantis' Agony at June 5th - 8498, 13 P.M. Gregorian Earthtime (Eloy)
7) Reba (Phish)
8) The End (The Doors )
9) Gates Of Delirium (Yes)
10) Atom heart mother (Pink Floyd)
11) Underture (from Tommy, The Who)
12) All of the Above (Transatlantic)
13) Cinema show (Genesis)
14) Murder Most Foul (Bob Dylan)
15) The watchmaker (Steven Wilson)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: radio un-friendly!
List your favorite song with playtime over 10 minutes!
No more than 2 titles by the same performer.
No suites, only coherent songs are allowed, i.e. The Beatles - side B of Abbey Road is disqualified.

Disqualified songs (some may not be 10+ min, but several are):

1) And You and I (Yes, Close to the Edge)
2) Echoes (Pink Floyd, Meddle)
3) Hero and Heroine (Strawbs)
4) 21st Century Schizoid Man (King Crimson, In the Court of the Crimson King)
5) Firth of Fifth (Genesis, Selling England byn the Pound)
6) Karn Evil 9 (Emerson Lake and Palmer, Brain Salad Surgery)
7) In the Court of the Crimson King (King Crimson, In the Court of the Crimson King)
8) Shine on you crazy diamond (Pink Floyd, Wish you were here)
9) Take a Pebble (Emerson, Lake & Palmer from (from Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
10) Heart of the Sunrise (Yes, Fragile)



1) I Heard It Through the Grapevine ( Creedence Clearwater Revival)
2) Telegraph road (Dire Straits)
3) The Great Nothing (Spock's Beard)
4) Child In Time ( Deep Purple )
5) Anesthetize (Porcupine Tree)
6) Atlantis' Agony at June 5th - 8498, 13 P.M. Gregorian Earthtime (Eloy)
7) Reba (Phish)
8) The End (The Doors )
9) Gates Of Delirium (Yes)
10) Atom heart mother (Pink Floyd)
11) Underture (from Tommy, The Who)
12) All of the Above (Transatlantic)
13) Cinema show (Genesis)
14) Murder Most Foul (Bob Dylan)
15) The watchmaker (Steven Wilson)
16) In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida (Iron Butterfly)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: radio un-friendly!
List your favorite song with playtime over 10 minutes!
No more than 2 titles by the same performer.
No suites, only coherent songs are allowed, i.e. The Beatles - side B of Abbey Road is disqualified.

Disqualified songs (some may not be 10+ min, but several are):

1) And You and I (Yes, Close to the Edge)
2) Echoes (Pink Floyd, Meddle)
3) Hero and Heroine (Strawbs)
4) 21st Century Schizoid Man (King Crimson, In the Court of the Crimson King)
5) Firth of Fifth (Genesis, Selling England byn the Pound)
6) Karn Evil 9 (Emerson Lake and Palmer, Brain Salad Surgery)
7) In the Court of the Crimson King (King Crimson, In the Court of the Crimson King)
8) Shine on you crazy diamond (Pink Floyd, Wish you were here)
9) Take a Pebble (Emerson, Lake & Palmer from (from Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
10) Heart of the Sunrise (Yes, Fragile)



1) I Heard It Through the Grapevine ( Creedence Clearwater Revival)
2) Telegraph road (Dire Straits)
3) The Great Nothing (Spock's Beard)
4) Child In Time ( Deep Purple )
5) Anesthetize (Porcupine Tree)
6) Atlantis' Agony at June 5th - 8498, 13 P.M. Gregorian Earthtime (Eloy)
7) Reba (Phish)
8) The End (The Doors )
9) Gates Of Delirium (Yes)
10) Atom heart mother (Pink Floyd)
11) Underture (from Tommy, The Who)
12) All of the Above (Transatlantic)
13) Cinema show (Genesis)
14) Murder Most Foul (Bob Dylan)
15) The watchmaker (Steven Wilson)
16) In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida (Iron Butterfly) 
17) Voodoo Chile (Jimi Hendrix)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: radio un-friendly!
List your favorite song with playtime over 10 minutes!
No more than 2 titles by the same performer.
No suites, only coherent songs are allowed, i.e. The Beatles - side B of Abbey Road is disqualified.

Disqualified songs (some may not be 10+ min, but several are):

1) And You and I (Yes, Close to the Edge)
2) Echoes (Pink Floyd, Meddle)
3) Hero and Heroine (Strawbs)
4) 21st Century Schizoid Man (King Crimson, In the Court of the Crimson King)
5) Firth of Fifth (Genesis, Selling England byn the Pound)
6) Karn Evil 9 (Emerson Lake and Palmer, Brain Salad Surgery)
7) In the Court of the Crimson King (King Crimson, In the Court of the Crimson King)
8) Shine on you crazy diamond (Pink Floyd, Wish you were here)
9) Take a Pebble (Emerson, Lake & Palmer from (from Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
10) Heart of the Sunrise (Yes, Fragile)



1) I Heard It Through the Grapevine ( Creedence Clearwater Revival)
2) Telegraph road (Dire Straits)
3) The Great Nothing (Spock's Beard)
4) Child In Time ( Deep Purple )
5) Anesthetize (Porcupine Tree)
6) Atlantis' Agony at June 5th - 8498, 13 P.M. Gregorian Earthtime (Eloy)
7) Reba (Phish)
8) The End (The Doors )
9) Gates Of Delirium (Yes)
10) Atom heart mother (Pink Floyd)
11) Underture (from Tommy, The Who)
12) All of the Above (Transatlantic)
13) Cinema show (Genesis)
14) Murder Most Foul (Bob Dylan)
15) The watchmaker (Steven Wilson)
16) In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida (Iron Butterfly)
17) Voodoo Chile (Jimi Hendrix)
18) The ministry of lost souls (Dream Theater)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: radio un-friendly!
List your favorite song with playtime over 10 minutes!
No more than 2 titles by the same performer.
No suites, only coherent songs are allowed, i.e. The Beatles - side B of Abbey Road is disqualified.

Disqualified songs (some may not be 10+ min, but several are):

1) And You and I (Yes, Close to the Edge)
2) Echoes (Pink Floyd, Meddle)
3) Hero and Heroine (Strawbs)
4) 21st Century Schizoid Man (King Crimson, In the Court of the Crimson King)
5) Firth of Fifth (Genesis, Selling England byn the Pound)
6) Karn Evil 9 (Emerson Lake and Palmer, Brain Salad Surgery)
7) In the Court of the Crimson King (King Crimson, In the Court of the Crimson King)
8) Shine on you crazy diamond (Pink Floyd, Wish you were here)
9) Take a Pebble (Emerson, Lake & Palmer from (from Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
10) Heart of the Sunrise (Yes, Fragile)



1) I Heard It Through the Grapevine ( Creedence Clearwater Revival)
2) Telegraph road (Dire Straits)
3) The Great Nothing (Spock's Beard)
4) Child In Time ( Deep Purple )
5) Anesthetize (Porcupine Tree)
6) Atlantis' Agony at June 5th - 8498, 13 P.M. Gregorian Earthtime (Eloy)
7) Reba (Phish)
8) The End (The Doors )
9) Gates Of Delirium (Yes)
10) Atom heart mother (Pink Floyd)
11) Underture (from Tommy, The Who)
12) All of the Above (Transatlantic)
13) Cinema show (Genesis)
14) Murder Most Foul (Bob Dylan)
15) The watchmaker (Steven Wilson)
16) In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida (Iron Butterfly)
17) Voodoo Chile (Jimi Hendrix)
18) The ministry of lost souls (Dream Theater)
19) Do What You Like (Blind Faith)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: radio un-friendly!
List your favorite song with playtime over 10 minutes!
No more than 2 titles by the same performer.
No suites, only coherent songs are allowed, i.e. The Beatles - side B of Abbey Road is disqualified.

Disqualified songs (some may not be 10+ min, but several are):

1) And You and I (Yes, Close to the Edge)
2) Echoes (Pink Floyd, Meddle)
3) Hero and Heroine (Strawbs)
4) 21st Century Schizoid Man (King Crimson, In the Court of the Crimson King)
5) Firth of Fifth (Genesis, Selling England byn the Pound)
6) Karn Evil 9 (Emerson Lake and Palmer, Brain Salad Surgery)
7) In the Court of the Crimson King (King Crimson, In the Court of the Crimson King)
8) Shine on you crazy diamond (Pink Floyd, Wish you were here)
9) Take a Pebble (Emerson, Lake & Palmer from (from Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
10) Heart of the Sunrise (Yes, Fragile)



1) I Heard It Through the Grapevine ( Creedence Clearwater Revival)
2) Telegraph road (Dire Straits)
3) The Great Nothing (Spock's Beard)
4) Child In Time ( Deep Purple )
5) Anesthetize (Porcupine Tree)
6) Atlantis' Agony at June 5th - 8498, 13 P.M. Gregorian Earthtime (Eloy)
7) Reba (Phish)
8) The End (The Doors )
9) Gates Of Delirium (Yes)
10) Atom heart mother (Pink Floyd)
11) Underture (from Tommy, The Who)
12) All of the Above (Transatlantic)
13) Cinema show (Genesis)
14) Murder Most Foul (Bob Dylan)
15) The watchmaker (Steven Wilson)
16) In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida (Iron Butterfly)
17) Voodoo Chile (Jimi Hendrix)
18) The ministry of lost souls (Dream Theater)
19) Do What You Like (Blind Faith)
20) The Magician's Birthday (Uriah Heep)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Favorite song from a fictional band

1) The Tra La La Song (One Banana, Two Banana) (The Banana Splits)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: Favorite song from a fictional band

1) The Tra La La Song (One Banana, Two Banana) (The Banana Splits) 
2) (Listen to the) Flower People (Spinal Tap)


----------



## Room2201974

Theme: Favorite song from a fictional band

1) The Tra La La Song (One Banana, Two Banana) (The Banana Splits)
2) (Listen to the) Flower People (Spinal Tap)
3) All My Only Dreams (The Oneders)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: Favorite song from a fictional band

1) The Tra La La Song (One Banana, Two Banana) (The Banana Splits)
2) (Listen to the) Flower People (Spinal Tap)
3) All My Only Dreams (The Oneders) 
4) Let's Get It On (Sonic Death Monkey/Kathleen Turner Overdrive/Barry Jive and the Uptown Five)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Favorite song from a fictional band

1) The Tra La La Song (One Banana, Two Banana) (The Banana Splits)
2) (Listen to the) Flower People (Spinal Tap)
3) All My Only Dreams (The Oneders) 
4) Let's Get It On (Sonic Death Monkey/Kathleen Turner Overdrive/Barry Jive and the Uptown Five)
5) Sugar Sugar (Archies)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: Favorite song from a fictional band

1) The Tra La La Song (One Banana, Two Banana) (The Banana Splits)
2) (Listen to the) Flower People (Spinal Tap)
3) All My Only Dreams (The Oneders)
4) Let's Get It On (Sonic Death Monkey/Kathleen Turner Overdrive/Barry Jive and the Uptown Five)
5) Sugar Sugar (Archies)
6) With a Little Help From My Friends (Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band fronted by Billy Shears)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: Favorite song from a fictional band

1) The Tra La La Song (One Banana, Two Banana) (The Banana Splits)
2) (Listen to the) Flower People (Spinal Tap)
3) All My Only Dreams (The Oneders)
4) Let's Get It On (Sonic Death Monkey/Kathleen Turner Overdrive/Barry Jive and the Uptown Five)
5) Sugar Sugar (Archies)
6) With a Little Help From My Friends (Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band fronted by Billy Shears) 
7) Soul Man (Blues Brothers)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Favorite song from a fictional band

1) The Tra La La Song (One Banana, Two Banana) (The Banana Splits)
2) (Listen to the) Flower People (Spinal Tap)
3) All My Only Dreams (The Oneders)
4) Let's Get It On (Sonic Death Monkey/Kathleen Turner Overdrive/Barry Jive and the Uptown Five)
5) Sugar Sugar (Archies)
6) With a Little Help From My Friends (Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band fronted by Billy Shears)
7) I Think I Love You (The Partridge Family)


----------



## Room2201974

Theme: Favorite song from a fictional band

1) The Tra La La Song (One Banana, Two Banana) (The Banana Splits)
2) (Listen to the) Flower People (Spinal Tap)
3) All My Only Dreams (The Oneders)
4) Let's Get It On (Sonic Death Monkey/Kathleen Turner Overdrive/Barry Jive and the Uptown Five)
5) Sugar Sugar (Archies)
6) With a Little Help From My Friends (Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band fronted by Billy Shears)
7) I Think I Love You (The Partridge Family)
8) Shama Lama Ding Dong (Otis Day And The Knights)


----------



## HolstThePhone

Theme: Favorite song from a fictional band

1) The Tra La La Song (One Banana, Two Banana) (The Banana Splits)
2) (Listen to the) Flower People (Spinal Tap)
3) All My Only Dreams (The Oneders)
4) Let's Get It On (Sonic Death Monkey/Kathleen Turner Overdrive/Barry Jive and the Uptown Five)
5) Sugar Sugar (Archies)
6) With a Little Help From My Friends (Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band fronted by Billy Shears)
7) I Think I Love You (The Partridge Family)
8) Shama Lama Ding Dong (Otis Day And The Knights) 
9) My Lovely Horse (Fr Ted and Fr Dougal)


----------



## SanAntone

Looks like my #7 (post 8817) was overlooked. Here's the corrected board:

Theme: Favorite song from a fictional band

1) The Tra La La Song (One Banana, Two Banana) (The Banana Splits)
2) (Listen to the) Flower People (Spinal Tap)
3) All My Only Dreams (The Oneders)
4) Let's Get It On (Sonic Death Monkey/Kathleen Turner Overdrive/Barry Jive and the Uptown Five)
5) Sugar Sugar (Archies)
6) With a Little Help From My Friends (Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band fronted by Billy Shears)
7) Soul Man (Blues Brothers)
8) I Think I Love You (The Partridge Family)
9) Shama Lama Ding Dong (Otis Day And The Knights)
10) My Lovely Horse (Fr Ted and Fr Dougal) 

Holst, you're up.


----------



## HolstThePhone

Theme: songs that name another artist in the song title (apologies if this has already been done)

1) Roll Over Beethoven (Chuck Berry)


----------



## Azol

Theme: songs that name another artist in the song title (apologies if this has already been done)

1) Roll Over Beethoven (Chuck Berry)
2) The Night Hank Williams Came to Town (Johnny Cash/Waylon Jennings)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: songs that name another artist in the song title (apologies if this has already been done)

1) Roll Over Beethoven (Chuck Berry)
2) The Night Hank Williams Came to Town (Johnny Cash/Waylon Jennings) 
3) Brian Wilson (Bare Naked Ladies)


----------



## Room2201974

Theme: songs that name another artist in the song title (apologies if this has already been done)

1) Roll Over Beethoven (Chuck Berry)
2) The Night Hank Williams Came to Town (Johnny Cash/Waylon Jennings)
3) Brian Wilson (Bare Naked Ladies)
4) Vincent (Don McLean)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Theme: songs that name another artist in the song title (apologies if this has already been done)

1) Roll Over Beethoven (Chuck Berry)
2) The Night Hank Williams Came to Town (Johnny Cash/Waylon Jennings)
3) Brian Wilson (Bare Naked Ladies)
4) Vincent (Don McLean)
5) David Lee Roth (Cosmic Psychos)


----------



## Room2201974

Theme: songs that name another artist in the song title (apologies if this has already been done)

1) Roll Over Beethoven (Chuck Berry)
2) The Night Hank Williams Came to Town (Johnny Cash/Waylon Jennings)
3) Brian Wilson (Bare Naked Ladies)
4) Vincent (Don McLean)
5) David Lee Roth (Cosmic Psychos)
6) Furry Sings The Blues (Joni Mitchell)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: songs that name another artist in the song title (apologies if this has already been done)

1) Roll Over Beethoven (Chuck Berry)
2) The Night Hank Williams Came to Town (Johnny Cash/Waylon Jennings)
3) Brian Wilson (Bare Naked Ladies)
4) Vincent (Don McLean)
5) David Lee Roth (Cosmic Psychos)
6) Furry Sings The Blues (Joni Mitchell) 
7) Blind Willie McTell (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: songs that name another artist in the song title (apologies if this has already been done)

1) Roll Over Beethoven (Chuck Berry)
2) The Night Hank Williams Came to Town (Johnny Cash/Waylon Jennings)
3) Brian Wilson (Bare Naked Ladies)
4) Vincent (Don McLean)
5) David Lee Roth (Cosmic Psychos)
6) Furry Sings The Blues (Joni Mitchell)
7) Blind Willie McTell (Bob Dylan)
8) Andy Warhol( David Bowie)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: songs that name another artist in the song title (apologies if this has already been done)

1) Roll Over Beethoven (Chuck Berry)
2) The Night Hank Williams Came to Town (Johnny Cash/Waylon Jennings)
3) Brian Wilson (Bare Naked Ladies)
4) Vincent (Don McLean)
5) David Lee Roth (Cosmic Psychos)
6) Furry Sings The Blues (Joni Mitchell)
7) Blind Willie McTell (Bob Dylan)
8) Andy Warhol( David Bowie)
9) David Bowie (Phish)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: songs that name another artist in the song title (apologies if this has already been done)

1) Roll Over Beethoven (Chuck Berry)
2) The Night Hank Williams Came to Town (Johnny Cash/Waylon Jennings)
3) Brian Wilson (Bare Naked Ladies)
4) Vincent (Don McLean)
5) David Lee Roth (Cosmic Psychos)
6) Furry Sings The Blues (Joni Mitchell)
7) Blind Willie McTell (Bob Dylan)
8) Andy Warhol( David Bowie)
9) David Bowie (Phish)
10) Picasso's Last Words ( Paul McCartney & Wings)


Is someone knows a subject, be my guest


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: The Byrds, I mean The Birds!

Songs by acts (singers/bands) whose name contains a bird (in the correct spelling). No birds to be repeated, and obviously also no acts. Pick a song you like of the act you post.

1) Only a fool (Mighty Sparrow)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: The Byrds, I mean The Birds!

Songs by acts (singers/bands) whose name contains a bird (in the correct spelling). No birds to be repeated, and obviously also no acts. Pick a song you like of the act you post.

1) Only a fool (Mighty Sparrow)
2) Mr. Jones (The Counting Crows)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: The Byrds, I mean The Birds!

Songs by acts (singers/bands) whose name contains a bird (in the correct spelling). No birds to be repeated, and obviously also no acts. Pick a song you like of the act you post.

1) Only a fool (Mighty Sparrow)
2) Mr. Jones (The Counting Crows) 
3) I Only Have Eyes for You (The Flamingos)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: The Byrds, I mean The Birds!

Songs by acts (singers/bands) whose name contains a bird (in the correct spelling). No birds to be repeated, and obviously also no acts. Pick a song you like of the act you post.

1) Only a fool (Mighty Sparrow)
2) Mr. Jones (The Counting Crows)
3) I Only Have Eyes for You (The Flamingos)
4) I ran (A Flock of Seagulls)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: The Byrds, I mean The Birds!

Songs by acts (singers/bands) whose name contains a bird (in the correct spelling). No birds to be repeated, and obviously also no acts. Pick a song you like of the act you post.

1) Only a fool (Mighty Sparrow)
2) Mr. Jones (The Counting Crows)
3) I Only Have Eyes for You (The Flamingos)
4) I ran (A Flock of Seagulls)
5) I Can Help (Billy Swan)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: The Byrds, I mean The Birds!

Songs by acts (singers/bands) whose name contains a bird (in the correct spelling). No birds to be repeated, and obviously also no acts. Pick a song you like of the act you post.

1) Only a fool (Mighty Sparrow)
2) Mr. Jones (The Counting Crows)
3) I Only Have Eyes for You (The Flamingos)
4) I ran (A Flock of Seagulls)
5) I Can Help (Billy Swan) 
6) Hotel California (The Eagles)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: The Byrds, I mean The Birds!

Songs by acts (singers/bands) whose name contains a bird (in the correct spelling). No birds to be repeated, and obviously also no acts. Pick a song you like of the act you post.

1) Only a fool (Mighty Sparrow)
2) Mr. Jones (The Counting Crows)
3) I Only Have Eyes for You (The Flamingos)
4) I ran (A Flock of Seagulls)
5) I Can Help (Billy Swan)
6) Hotel California (The Eagles)
7) The promise you made (Cock Robin)


----------



## HolstThePhone

New theme: The Byrds, I mean The Birds!

Songs by acts (singers/bands) whose name contains a bird (in the correct spelling). No birds to be repeated, and obviously also no acts. Pick a song you like of the act you post.

1) Only a fool (Mighty Sparrow)
2) Mr. Jones (The Counting Crows)
3) I Only Have Eyes for You (The Flamingos)
4) I ran (A Flock of Seagulls)
5) I Can Help (Billy Swan)
6) Hotel California (The Eagles)
7) The promise you made (Cock Robin) 
8) Fireflies (Owl City)


----------



## Rogerx

Songs by acts (singers/bands) whose name contains a bird (in the correct spelling). No birds to be repeated, and obviously also no acts. Pick a song you like of the act you post.

1) Only a fool (Mighty Sparrow)
2) Mr. Jones (The Counting Crows)
3) I Only Have Eyes for You (The Flamingos)
4) I ran (A Flock of Seagulls)
5) I Can Help (Billy Swan)
6) Hotel California (The Eagles)
7) The promise you made (Cock Robin)
8) Fireflies (Owl City)
9) Jealous Again (The Black Crowes)


----------



## Art Rock

...whose name contains a bird (in the correct spelling). No birds to be repeated...

We're still at #9.


----------



## SanAntone

Songs by acts (singers/bands) whose name contains a bird (in the correct spelling). No birds to be repeated, and obviously also no acts. Pick a song you like of the act you post.

1) Only a fool (Mighty Sparrow)
2) Mr. Jones (The Counting Crows)
3) I Only Have Eyes for You (The Flamingos)
4) I ran (A Flock of Seagulls)
5) I Can Help (Billy Swan)
6) Hotel California (The Eagles)
7) The promise you made (Cock Robin)
8) Fireflies (Owl City)
9) River Man (Nick Drake)


----------



## Azol

Songs by acts (singers/bands) whose name contains a bird (in the correct spelling). No birds to be repeated, and obviously also no acts. Pick a song you like of the act you post.

1) Only a fool (Mighty Sparrow)
2) Mr. Jones (The Counting Crows)
3) I Only Have Eyes for You (The Flamingos)
4) I ran (A Flock of Seagulls)
5) I Can Help (Billy Swan)
6) Hotel California (The Eagles)
7) The promise you made (Cock Robin)
8) Fireflies (Owl City)
9) River Man (Nick Drake) 
10) Midnight Mushrumps (Gryphon)

Does mythical gryphon count as a bird also?


----------



## SanAntone

Even if it did, you couldn't repeat eagle.


----------



## Art Rock

No, a gryphon is not a bird. I still have one, so we won't give up yet.


----------



## Art Rock

Actually, it's been over 2 hours so I can add a fourth:

Songs by acts (singers/bands) whose name contains a bird (in the correct spelling). No birds to be repeated, and obviously also no acts. Pick a song you like of the act you post.

1) Only a fool (Mighty Sparrow)
2) Mr. Jones (The Counting Crows)
3) I Only Have Eyes for You (The Flamingos)
4) I ran (A Flock of Seagulls)
5) I Can Help (Billy Swan)
6) Hotel California (The Eagles)
7) The promise you made (Cock Robin)
8) Fireflies (Owl City)
9) River Man (Nick Drake)
10) Cara mia (Jay and the Americans)

Next theme is up for grabs, since I selected this one.


----------



## SanAntone

Search did not turn up this theme, but I've missed things in the past.

New theme: songs with the word "sex" in the title.

1) Get Up (I Feel Like Being a) Sex Machine (James Brown)


----------



## Art Rock

Done:

_New theme: sex

1) Sexual Healing (Marvin Gaye)
2) Get Up (I Feel Like Being a) Sex Machine ( James Brown)
3) You Sexy Thing (Hot Chocolate)
4) I'm Too Sexy (Right Said Fred)
5) No Sex ( Limp Bizkit)
6) Summer [the first time] (Bobby Goldsboro)
7) Sex,drugs and rock'n'roll (Ian Dury)
8) Sexy Sadie (The Beatles)
9) Sex crime [1984] (Eurythmics)
10) Bi (Living Colour)
_


----------



## SanAntone

Now, why didn't that come up when I searched "sex"? Can we just do it again (pardon the pun) with those songs disqualified?


----------



## Art Rock

Sure, if you can think of 3-5 others right now. 

Your start, as the one you selected is disqualified.

ETA:



SanAntone said:


> Now, why didn't that come up when I searched "sex"?


It's always a good idea to search for the first song as well.


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: sex

Disqualified songs:
1) Sexual Healing (Marvin Gaye)
2) Get Up (I Feel Like Being a) Sex Machine ( James Brown)
3) You Sexy Thing (Hot Chocolate)
4) I'm Too Sexy (Right Said Fred)
5) No Sex ( Limp Bizkit)
6) Summer [the first time] (Bobby Goldsboro)
7) Sex,drugs and rock'n'roll (Ian Dury)
8) Sexy Sadie (The Beatles)
9) Sex crime [1984] (Eurythmics)
10) Bi (Living Colour)

1) Sex in the Summer (Prince)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: sex

Disqualified songs:
1) Sexual Healing (Marvin Gaye)
2) Get Up (I Feel Like Being a) Sex Machine ( James Brown)
3) You Sexy Thing (Hot Chocolate)
4) I'm Too Sexy (Right Said Fred)
5) No Sex ( Limp Bizkit)
6) Summer [the first time] (Bobby Goldsboro)
7) Sex,drugs and rock'n'roll (Ian Dury)
8) Sexy Sadie (The Beatles)
9) Sex crime [1984] (Eurythmics)
10) Bi (Living Colour)

1) Sex in the Summer (Prince)
2) I want your sex (George Michael)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: sex

Disqualified songs:
1) Sexual Healing (Marvin Gaye)
2) Get Up (I Feel Like Being a) Sex Machine ( James Brown)
3) You Sexy Thing (Hot Chocolate)
4) I'm Too Sexy (Right Said Fred)
5) No Sex ( Limp Bizkit)
6) Summer [the first time] (Bobby Goldsboro)
7) Sex,drugs and rock'n'roll (Ian Dury)
8) Sexy Sadie (The Beatles)
9) Sex crime [1984] (Eurythmics)
10) Bi (Living Colour)

1) Sex in the Summer (Prince)
2) I want your sex (George Michael)
3) Sex Machine (James Brown)


----------



## Art Rock

That looks suspiciously like #2 on the disqualified list.....

We're still at #3 for the new list.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: sex

Disqualified songs:
1) Sexual Healing (Marvin Gaye)
2) Get Up (I Feel Like Being a) Sex Machine ( James Brown)
3) You Sexy Thing (Hot Chocolate)
4) I'm Too Sexy (Right Said Fred)
5) No Sex ( Limp Bizkit)
6) Summer [the first time] (Bobby Goldsboro)
7) Sex,drugs and rock'n'roll (Ian Dury)
8) Sexy Sadie (The Beatles)
9) Sex crime [1984] (Eurythmics)
10) Bi (Living Colour)

1) Sex in the Summer (Prince)
2) I want your sex (George Michael)
3) SEX (Frank Zappa)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: sex

Disqualified songs:
1) Sexual Healing (Marvin Gaye)
2) Get Up (I Feel Like Being a) Sex Machine ( James Brown)
3) You Sexy Thing (Hot Chocolate)
4) I'm Too Sexy (Right Said Fred)
5) No Sex ( Limp Bizkit)
6) Summer [the first time] (Bobby Goldsboro)
7) Sex,drugs and rock'n'roll (Ian Dury)
8) Sexy Sadie (The Beatles)
9) Sex crime [1984] (Eurythmics)
10) Bi (Living Colour)

1) Sex in the Summer (Prince)
2) I want your sex (George Michael)
3) SEX (Frank Zappa)
4) Adolescent sex (Japan)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: sex

Disqualified songs:
1) Sexual Healing (Marvin Gaye)
2) Get Up (I Feel Like Being a) Sex Machine ( James Brown)
3) You Sexy Thing (Hot Chocolate)
4) I'm Too Sexy (Right Said Fred)
5) No Sex ( Limp Bizkit)
6) Summer [the first time] (Bobby Goldsboro)
7) Sex,drugs and rock'n'roll (Ian Dury)
8) Sexy Sadie (The Beatles)
9) Sex crime [1984] (Eurythmics)
10) Bi (Living Colour)

1) Sex in the Summer (Prince)
2) I want your sex (George Michael)
3) SEX (Frank Zappa)
4) Adolescent sex (Japan) 
5) Big Dumb Sex (Soundgarden)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: sex

Disqualified songs:
1) Sexual Healing (Marvin Gaye)
2) Get Up (I Feel Like Being a) Sex Machine ( James Brown)
3) You Sexy Thing (Hot Chocolate)
4) I'm Too Sexy (Right Said Fred)
5) No Sex ( Limp Bizkit)
6) Summer [the first time] (Bobby Goldsboro)
7) Sex,drugs and rock'n'roll (Ian Dury)
8) Sexy Sadie (The Beatles)
9) Sex crime [1984] (Eurythmics)
10) Bi (Living Colour)

1) Sex in the Summer (Prince)
2) I want your sex (George Michael)
3) SEX (Frank Zappa)
4) Adolescent sex (Japan)
5) Big Dumb Sex (Soundgarden)
6) Are You Ready For The Sex Girls (Gleaming Spires)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: sex

Disqualified songs:
1) Sexual Healing (Marvin Gaye)
2) Get Up (I Feel Like Being a) Sex Machine ( James Brown)
3) You Sexy Thing (Hot Chocolate)
4) I'm Too Sexy (Right Said Fred)
5) No Sex ( Limp Bizkit)
6) Summer [the first time] (Bobby Goldsboro)
7) Sex,drugs and rock'n'roll (Ian Dury)
8) Sexy Sadie (The Beatles)
9) Sex crime [1984] (Eurythmics)
10) Bi (Living Colour)

1) Sex in the Summer (Prince)
2) I want your sex (George Michael)
3) SEX (Frank Zappa)
4) Adolescent sex (Japan)
5) Big Dumb Sex (Soundgarden)
6) Are You Ready For The Sex Girls (Gleaming Spires) 
7) Let's Put The X In Sex (Kiss)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: sex

Disqualified songs:
1) Sexual Healing (Marvin Gaye)
2) Get Up (I Feel Like Being a) Sex Machine ( James Brown)
3) You Sexy Thing (Hot Chocolate)
4) I'm Too Sexy (Right Said Fred)
5) No Sex ( Limp Bizkit)
6) Summer [the first time] (Bobby Goldsboro)
7) Sex,drugs and rock'n'roll (Ian Dury)
8) Sexy Sadie (The Beatles)
9) Sex crime [1984] (Eurythmics)
10) Bi (Living Colour)

1) Sex in the Summer (Prince)
2) I want your sex (George Michael)
3) SEX (Frank Zappa)
4) Adolescent sex (Japan)
5) Big Dumb Sex (Soundgarden)
6) Are You Ready For The Sex Girls (Gleaming Spires)
7) Let's Put The X In Sex (Kiss)
8 )Prison Sex ( Tool)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: sex

Disqualified songs:
1) Sexual Healing (Marvin Gaye)
2) Get Up (I Feel Like Being a) Sex Machine ( James Brown)
3) You Sexy Thing (Hot Chocolate)
4) I'm Too Sexy (Right Said Fred)
5) No Sex ( Limp Bizkit)
6) Summer [the first time] (Bobby Goldsboro)
7) Sex,drugs and rock'n'roll (Ian Dury)
8) Sexy Sadie (The Beatles)
9) Sex crime [1984] (Eurythmics)
10) Bi (Living Colour)

1) Sex in the Summer (Prince)
2) I want your sex (George Michael)
3) SEX (Frank Zappa)
4) Adolescent sex (Japan)
5) Big Dumb Sex (Soundgarden)
6) Are You Ready For The Sex Girls (Gleaming Spires)
7) Let's Put The X In Sex (Kiss)
8 )Prison Sex ( Tool)
9) Let's Talk About Sex (Salt-n-Pepa)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: sex

Disqualified songs:
1) Sexual Healing (Marvin Gaye)
2) Get Up (I Feel Like Being a) Sex Machine ( James Brown)
3) You Sexy Thing (Hot Chocolate)
4) I'm Too Sexy (Right Said Fred)
5) No Sex ( Limp Bizkit)
6) Summer [the first time] (Bobby Goldsboro)
7) Sex,drugs and rock'n'roll (Ian Dury)
8) Sexy Sadie (The Beatles)
9) Sex crime [1984] (Eurythmics)
10) Bi (Living Colour)

1) Sex in the Summer (Prince)
2) I want your sex (George Michael)
3) SEX (Frank Zappa)
4) Adolescent sex (Japan)
5) Big Dumb Sex (Soundgarden)
6) Are You Ready For The Sex Girls (Gleaming Spires)
7) Let's Put The X In Sex (Kiss)
8 )Prison Sex ( Tool)
9) Let's Talk About Sex (Salt-n-Pepa)
10)Sex Type Thing ( Stone Temple Pilots)

Feel free starting a new subject


----------



## Rogerx

Okay, new subject: songs about delivering any form


1) Deliver Your Children( Wings )


----------



## Art Rock

Okay, new subject: songs about delivering any form


1) Deliver Your Children( Wings )
2) Stand and deliver (Adam and the Ants)


----------



## ldiat

1) Deliver Your Children( Wings )
2) Stand and deliver (Adam and the Ants)
3)Signed, Sealed, Delivered I'm Yours(Stevie Wonder)


----------



## Art Rock

Please use the right format. Thanks.



Corrected board:



Okay, new subject: songs about delivering any form


1) Deliver Your Children( Wings )
2) Stand and deliver (Adam and the Ants)
3) Signed, Sealed, Delivered I'm Yours(Stevie Wonder)


----------



## Rogerx

Corrected board:



Okay, new subject: songs about delivering any form


1) Deliver Your Children( Wings )
2) Stand and deliver (Adam and the Ants)
3) Signed, Sealed, Delivered I'm Yours(Stevie Wonder)
4) LOD (Love On Delivery)(Billy Ocean )


----------



## Art Rock

Okay, new subject: songs about delivering any form

1) Deliver Your Children( Wings )
2) Stand and deliver (Adam and the Ants)
3) Signed, Sealed, Delivered I'm Yours(Stevie Wonder)
4) LOD (Love On Delivery)(Billy Ocean )
5) Father John (Lemming)

_Father John, the monk of St. Pauls's monestry
Delivered me (He delivered me)
From you _


----------



## pianozach

Okay, new subject: songs about delivering any form

1) Deliver Your Children( Wings )
2) Stand and deliver (Adam and the Ants)
3) Signed, Sealed, Delivered I'm Yours(Stevie Wonder)
4) LOD (Love On Delivery)(Billy Ocean )
5) Father John (Lemming)
6) Please Mr. Postman (The Beatles)

_Deliver the letter, the sooner the better_


----------



## Rogerx

Okay, new subject: songs about delivering any form


1) Deliver Your Children( Wings )
2) Stand and deliver (Adam and the Ants)
3) Signed, Sealed, Delivered I'm Yours(Stevie Wonder)
4) LOD (Love On Delivery)(Billy Ocean )
5) Father John (Lemming)
6) Please Mr. Postman (The Beatles)
7) Hope of Deliverance (Paul McCartney)


----------



## Art Rock

Okay, new subject: songs about delivering any form

1) Deliver Your Children( Wings )
2) Stand and deliver (Adam and the Ants)
3) Signed, Sealed, Delivered I'm Yours(Stevie Wonder)
4) LOD (Love On Delivery)(Billy Ocean )
5) Father John (Lemming)
6) Please Mr. Postman (The Beatles)
7) Hope of Deliverance (Paul McCartney)
8) Money for nothing (Dire Straits)

_We gotta install microwave ovens
Custom kitchen deliveries
We gotta move these refrigerators
We gotta move these colour TV's_


----------



## Room2201974

Okay, new subject: songs about delivering any form


1) Deliver Your Children( Wings )
2) Stand and deliver (Adam and the Ants)
3) Signed, Sealed, Delivered I'm Yours(Stevie Wonder)
4) LOD (Love On Delivery)(Billy Ocean )
5) Father John (Lemming)
6) Please Mr. Postman (The Beatles)
7) Hope of Deliverance (Paul McCartney)
8) Money for nothing (Dire Straits),
9) Sedan Delivery (Neil Young) I can't believe this hasn't been played yet!


----------



## Open Book

Okay, new subject: songs about delivering any form


1) Deliver Your Children( Wings )
2) Stand and deliver (Adam and the Ants)
3) Signed, Sealed, Delivered I'm Yours(Stevie Wonder)
4) LOD (Love On Delivery)(Billy Ocean )
5) Father John (Lemming)
6) Please Mr. Postman (The Beatles)
7) Hope of Deliverance (Paul McCartney)
8) Money for nothing (Dire Straits),
9) Sedan Delivery (Neil Young) I can't believe this hasn't been played yet!
10) Deliver Us From the Elements (XTC)

New theme: songs that include a tuba

1) Cobwebs and Strange (The Who)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs that include a tuba

1) Cobwebs and Strange (The Who)
2) Stop the cavalry (Jona Lewie)


----------



## Azol

New theme: songs that include a tuba

1) Cobwebs and Strange (The Who)
2) Stop the cavalry (Jona Lewie)
3) Yellow Submarine (The Beatles)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: songs that include a tuba

1) Cobwebs and Strange (The Who)
2) Stop the cavalry (Jona Lewie)
3) Yellow Submarine (The Beatles)
4) Tusk (Fleetwood Mac)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: songs that include a tuba

1) Cobwebs and Strange (The Who)
2) Stop the cavalry (Jona Lewie)
3) Yellow Submarine (The Beatles)
4) Tusk (Fleetwood Mac)

_Well, there's a *marching band*, so I'll assume that there's some tubas in there._


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs that include a tuba

1) Cobwebs and Strange (The Who)
2) Stop the cavalry (Jona Lewie)
3) Yellow Submarine (The Beatles)
4) Tusk (Fleetwood Mac)
5) It's All Over Now (Dirty Dozen Brass Band)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: songs that include a tuba

1) Cobwebs and Strange (The Who)
2) Stop the cavalry (Jona Lewie)
3) Yellow Submarine (The Beatles)
4) Tusk (Fleetwood Mac)
5) It's All Over Now (Dirty Dozen Brass Band)
6) There's a Change in the Weather (The Kinks)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs that include a tuba

1) Cobwebs and Strange (The Who)
2) Stop the cavalry (Jona Lewie)
3) Yellow Submarine (The Beatles)
4) Tusk (Fleetwood Mac)
5) It's All Over Now (Dirty Dozen Brass Band)
6) There's a Change in the Weather (The Kinks) 
7) Terra Nova (James Taylor)


----------



## Rogerx

New the: songs about nails 


1) Rock Salt And Nails (Joan Baez )


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs about nails

1) Rock Salt And Nails (Joan Baez )
2) Bittersweet Motel (Phish)

_When the only tool you have is a hammer
Everything looks like a nail_


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs about nails


1) Rock Salt And Nails (Joan Baez )
2) Bittersweet Motel (Phish)
3) Hard as nails (Ted Nugent )


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs about nails

1) Rock Salt And Nails (Joan Baez )
2) Bittersweet Motel (Phish)
3) Hard as nails (Ted Nugent )
4) Island Girl (Elton John)

_You feel her nail scratch your back just like a rake_


----------



## pianozach

New theme: songs about nails


1) Rock Salt And Nails (Joan Baez)
2) Bittersweet Motel (Phish)
3) Hard as nails (Ted Nugent)
4) Island Girl (Elton John)
5) The Want of a Nail (Todd Rundgren)


----------



## Azol

New theme: songs about nails


1) Rock Salt And Nails (Joan Baez)
2) Bittersweet Motel (Phish)
3) Hard as nails (Ted Nugent)
4) Island Girl (Elton John)
5) The Want of a Nail (Todd Rundgren)
6) Driving Nails in My Coffin (Ernest Tubb)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs about nails

1) Rock Salt And Nails (Joan Baez)
2) Bittersweet Motel (Phish)
3) Hard as nails (Ted Nugent)
4) Island Girl (Elton John)
5) The Want of a Nail (Todd Rundgren)
6) Driving Nails in My Coffin (Ernest Tubb)
7) An Englishman in New York (Godley and Creme)

_Devoted collectors of paraphernalia out walking the rock
Battle and bitch for the ultimate kitch
Of a crucifix clock
Two miniature romans, running on rails
Appear every hour and bang in the nails_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: songs about nails


1) Rock Salt And Nails (Joan Baez)
2) Bittersweet Motel (Phish)
3) Hard as nails (Ted Nugent)
4) Island Girl (Elton John)
5) The Want of a Nail (Todd Rundgren)
6) Driving Nails in My Coffin (Ernest Tubb)
7) An Englishman in New York (Godley and Creme)
8) Nail Their Tongues (Primordial)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs about nails

1) Rock Salt And Nails (Joan Baez)
2) Bittersweet Motel (Phish)
3) Hard as nails (Ted Nugent)
4) Island Girl (Elton John)
5) The Want of a Nail (Todd Rundgren)
6) Driving Nails in My Coffin (Ernest Tubb)
7) An Englishman in New York (Godley and Creme)
8) Nail Their Tongues (Primordial)
9) With or without you (U2)

_Sleight of hand and twist of fate
On a bed of nails, she makes me wait
And I wait without you_


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs about nails


1) Rock Salt And Nails (Joan Baez)
2) Bittersweet Motel (Phish)
3) Hard as nails (Ted Nugent)
4) Island Girl (Elton John)
5) The Want of a Nail (Todd Rundgren)
6) Driving Nails in My Coffin (Ernest Tubb)
7) An Englishman in New York (Godley and Creme)
8) Nail Their Tongues (Primordial)
9) With or without you (U2)
10) Bed of Nails (Alice Cooper )


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: five letter word titles.

The complete title is just one five letter word, and it cannot be (referring to) a name.

1) Lemon (U2)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: five letter word titles.

The complete title is just one five letter word, and it cannot be (referring to) a name.

1) Lemon (U2)
2) Honey ( Bobby Goldsboro)


----------



## HolstThePhone

New theme: five letter word titles.

The complete title is just one five letter word, and it cannot be (referring to) a name.

1) Lemon (U2)
2) Honey ( Bobby Goldsboro) 
3) Doves (Future Islands)


----------



## Azol

New theme: five letter word titles.

The complete title is just one five letter word, and it cannot be (referring to) a name.

1) Lemon (U2)
2) Honey ( Bobby Goldsboro)
3) Doves (Future Islands) 
4) Crazy (Aerosmith)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: five letter word titles.

The complete title is just one five letter word, and it cannot be (referring to) a name.

1) Lemon (U2)
2) Honey ( Bobby Goldsboro)
3) Doves (Future Islands)
4) Crazy (Aerosmith)
5) Faith ( George Michael)


----------



## Azol

New theme: five letter word titles.

The complete title is just one five letter word, and it cannot be (referring to) a name.

1) Lemon (U2)
2) Honey ( Bobby Goldsboro)
3) Doves (Future Islands)
4) Crazy (Aerosmith)
5) Faith ( George Michael)
6) Sheep (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: five letter word titles.

The complete title is just one five letter word, and it cannot be (referring to) a name.

1) Lemon (U2)
2) Honey ( Bobby Goldsboro)
3) Doves (Future Islands)
4) Crazy (Aerosmith)
5) Faith ( George Michael)
6) Sheep (Pink Floyd)
7) Alone (Tim Finn)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: five letter word titles.

The complete title is just one five letter word, and it cannot be (referring to) a name.

1) Lemon (U2)
2) Honey ( Bobby Goldsboro)
3) Doves (Future Islands)
4) Crazy (Aerosmith)
5) Faith ( George Michael)
6) Sheep (Pink Floyd)
7) Alone (Tim Finn)
8) Eagle (ABBA)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: five letter word titles.

The complete title is just one five letter word, and it cannot be (referring to) a name.

1) Lemon (U2)
2) Honey ( Bobby Goldsboro)
3) Doves (Future Islands)
4) Crazy (Aerosmith)
5) Faith ( George Michael)
6) Sheep (Pink Floyd)
7) Alone (Tim Finn)
8) Eagle (ABBA)
9) Still (Commodores )


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: five letter word titles.

The complete title is just one five letter word, and it cannot be (referring to) a name.

1) Lemon (U2)
2) Honey ( Bobby Goldsboro)
3) Doves (Future Islands)
4) Crazy (Aerosmith)
5) Faith ( George Michael)
6) Sheep (Pink Floyd)
7) Alone (Tim Finn)
8) Eagle (ABBA)
9) Still (Commodores )
10) Crazy (Mud)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: well, that's just great.
Any title with the word great in it will do.

1) The great unravelling (Fish)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: well, that's just great.
Any title with the word great in it will do.

1) The great unravelling (Fish)
2) Great Day ( Paul McCartney)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: well, that's just great.
Any title with the word great in it will do.

1) The great unravelling (Fish)
2) Great Day ( Paul McCartney)
3) The great pretender (Freddie Mercury)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: well, that's just great.
Any title with the word great in it will do.

1) The great unravelling (Fish)
2) Great Day ( Paul McCartney)
3) The great pretender (Freddie Mercury)
4) The Great Wall of China (Billy Joel)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: well, that's just great.
Any title with the word great in it will do.

1) The great unravelling (Fish)
2) Great Day ( Paul McCartney)
3) The great pretender (Freddie Mercury)
4) The Great Wall of China (Billy Joel) 
5) Great Balls of Fire (Jerry Lee Lewis)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: well, that's just great.
Any title with the word great in it will do.

1) The great unravelling (Fish)
2) Great Day ( Paul McCartney)
3) The great pretender (Freddie Mercury)
4) The Great Wall of China (Billy Joel)
5) Great Balls of Fire (Jerry Lee Lewis)
6) Great Southern land (Icehouse)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: well, that's just great.
Any title with the word great in it will do.

1) The great unravelling (Fish)
2) Great Day ( Paul McCartney)
3) The great pretender (Freddie Mercury)
4) The Great Wall of China (Billy Joel)
5) Great Balls of Fire (Jerry Lee Lewis)
6) Great Southern land (Icehouse)
7) The Great Gig In The Sky (Pink Floyd)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: well, that's just great.
Any title with the word great in it will do.

1) The great unravelling (Fish)
2) Great Day ( Paul McCartney)
3) The great pretender (Freddie Mercury)
4) The Great Wall of China (Billy Joel)
5) Great Balls of Fire (Jerry Lee Lewis)
6) Great Southern land (Icehouse)
7) The Great Gig In The Sky (Pink Floyd) 
8) Into The Great Wide Open (Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers)


----------



## SanAntone

Duplicate posting. 

But, I've wondered, has anyone ever created a real playlist? 

Part of the fun of doing these, especially some of the ones that may seem "easy" to come up with songs, is to try to come up with songs that would make an interesting mix for a real playlist.

This is one I plan to create.


----------



## HolstThePhone

New theme: well, that's just great.
Any title with the word great in it will do.

1) The great unravelling (Fish)
2) Great Day ( Paul McCartney)
3) The great pretender (Freddie Mercury)
4) The Great Wall of China (Billy Joel)
5) Great Balls of Fire (Jerry Lee Lewis)
6) Great Southern land (Icehouse)
7) The Great Gig In The Sky (Pink Floyd)
8) Into The Great Wide Open (Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers) 
9) Great War (Sabaton)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: well, that's just great.
Any title with the word great in it will do.

1) The great unravelling (Fish)
2) Great Day (Paul McCartney)
3) The great pretender (Freddie Mercury)
4) The Great Wall of China (Billy Joel)
5) Great Balls of Fire (Jerry Lee Lewis)
6) Great Southern land (Icehouse)
7) The Great Gig In The Sky (Pink Floyd)
8) Into The Great Wide Open (Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers) 
9) Great War (Sabaton)
10) Lullaby From the Great Mother Whale For the Baby Seal Pups (Paul Winter)

••

••

Well, THAT was just grand.

*THEME: Grand (or Grande). Does not have to be in the title.
*
1) The Grand Vizier's Garden Party (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Art Rock

THEME: Grand (or Grande). Does not have to be in the title.

1) The Grand Vizier's Garden Party (Pink Floyd)
2) I'm the grand pretender (Cardinal Point)


----------



## SanAntone

THEME: Grand (or Grande). Does not have to be in the title.

1) The Grand Vizier's Garden Party (Pink Floyd)
2) I'm the grand pretender (Cardinal Point) 
3) Rio Grande (Brian Wilson)


----------



## Starving Wolf

THEME: Grand (or Grande). Does not have to be in the title.

1) The Grand Vizier's Garden Party (Pink Floyd)
2) I'm the grand pretender (Cardinal Point) 
3) Rio Grande (Brian Wilson)
4) Ain't Life Grand (Widespread Panic)


----------



## Art Rock

THEME: Grand (or Grande). Does not have to be in the title.

1) The Grand Vizier's Garden Party (Pink Floyd)
2) I'm the grand pretender (Cardinal Point)
3) Rio Grande (Brian Wilson)
4) Ain't Life Grand (Widespread Panic)
5) Grand hotel (Procol Harum)


----------



## Azol

THEME: Grand (or Grande). Does not have to be in the title.

1) The Grand Vizier's Garden Party (Pink Floyd)
2) I'm the grand pretender (Cardinal Point)
3) Rio Grande (Brian Wilson)
4) Ain't Life Grand (Widespread Panic)
5) Grand hotel (Procol Harum) 
6) Late Night Grande Hotel (Nanci Griffith)


----------



## Art Rock

THEME: Grand (or Grande). Does not have to be in the title.

1) The Grand Vizier's Garden Party (Pink Floyd)
2) I'm the grand pretender (Cardinal Point)
3) Rio Grande (Brian Wilson)
4) Ain't Life Grand (Widespread Panic)
5) Grand hotel (Procol Harum)
6) Late Night Grande Hotel (Nanci Griffith)
7) The grand parade of lifeless packaging (Genesis)


----------



## Starving Wolf

THEME: Grand (or Grande). Does not have to be in the title.

1) The Grand Vizier's Garden Party (Pink Floyd)
2) I'm the grand pretender (Cardinal Point)
3) Rio Grande (Brian Wilson)
4) Ain't Life Grand (Widespread Panic)
5) Grand hotel (Procol Harum)
6) Late Night Grande Hotel (Nanci Griffith)
7) The grand parade of lifeless packaging (Genesis)
8) The Grand Illusion (Styx)


----------



## SanAntone

HEME: Grand (or Grande). Does not have to be in the title.

1) The Grand Vizier's Garden Party (Pink Floyd)
2) I'm the grand pretender (Cardinal Point)
3) Rio Grande (Brian Wilson)
4) Ain't Life Grand (Widespread Panic)
5) Grand hotel (Procol Harum)
6) Late Night Grande Hotel (Nanci Griffith)
7) The grand parade of lifeless packaging (Genesis)
8) The Grand Illusion (Styx) 
9) Baby Grand (Ray Charles, Billy Joel)


----------



## HolstThePhone

HEME: Grand (or Grande). Does not have to be in the title.

1) The Grand Vizier's Garden Party (Pink Floyd)
2) I'm the grand pretender (Cardinal Point)
3) Rio Grande (Brian Wilson)
4) Ain't Life Grand (Widespread Panic)
5) Grand hotel (Procol Harum)
6) Late Night Grande Hotel (Nanci Griffith)
7) The grand parade of lifeless packaging (Genesis)
8) The Grand Illusion (Styx)
9) Baby Grand (Ray Charles, Billy Joel) 
10) In The Grand Way (John Denver)

New theme: Songs where the title is a question

Why Don't We Do It In The Road? (The Beatles)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Songs where the title is a question

1) Why Don't We Do It In The Road? (The Beatles) 
2) Is That All There Is? (Peggy Lee)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: Songs where the title is a question

1) Why Don't We Do It In The Road? (The Beatles) 
2) Is That All There Is? (Peggy Lee)
3) What's Love Got To Do With It? (Tina Turner)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Songs where the title is a question

1) Why Don't We Do It In The Road? (The Beatles) 
2) Is That All There Is? (Peggy Lee)
3) What's Love Got To Do With It? (Tina Turner)
4) Is There Anybody Out There? (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: Songs where the title is a question

1) Why Don't We Do It In The Road? (The Beatles)
2) Is That All There Is? (Peggy Lee)
3) What's Love Got To Do With It? (Tina Turner)
4) Is There Anybody Out There? (Pink Floyd)
5) Does Your Chewing Gum Lose Its Flavour (On the Bedpost Overnight?) (Lonnie Donegan)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Songs where the title is a question

1) Why Don't We Do It In The Road? (The Beatles)
2) Is That All There Is? (Peggy Lee)
3) What's Love Got To Do With It? (Tina Turner)
4) Is There Anybody Out There? (Pink Floyd)
5) Does Your Chewing Gum Lose Its Flavour (On the Bedpost Overnight?) (Lonnie Donegan)
6) Who Are You? (Who)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs where the title is a question

1) Why Don't We Do It In The Road? (The Beatles)
2) Is That All There Is? (Peggy Lee)
3) What's Love Got To Do With It? (Tina Turner)
4) Is There Anybody Out There? (Pink Floyd)
5) Does Your Chewing Gum Lose Its Flavour (On the Bedpost Overnight?) (Lonnie Donegan)
6) Who Are You? (Who)
7) Are you lonesome tonight?( Elvis Presley )


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Songs where the title is a question

1) Why Don't We Do It In The Road? (The Beatles)
2) Is That All There Is? (Peggy Lee)
3) What's Love Got To Do With It? (Tina Turner)
4) Is There Anybody Out There? (Pink Floyd)
5) Does Your Chewing Gum Lose Its Flavour (On the Bedpost Overnight?) (Lonnie Donegan)
6) Who Are You? (Who)
7) Are you lonesome tonight?( Elvis Presley )
8) Do You Want To Know A Secret? (Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs where the title is a question

1) Why Don't We Do It In The Road? (The Beatles)
2) Is That All There Is? (Peggy Lee)
3) What's Love Got To Do With It? (Tina Turner)
4) Is There Anybody Out There? (Pink Floyd)
5) Does Your Chewing Gum Lose Its Flavour (On the Bedpost Overnight?) (Lonnie Donegan)
6) Who Are You? (Who)
7) Are you lonesome tonight?( Elvis Presley )
8) Do You Want To Know A Secret? (Beatles)
9) Hello, how are you ?(The Easybeats)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: Songs where the title is a question

1) Why Don't We Do It In The Road? (The Beatles)
2) Is That All There Is? (Peggy Lee)
3) What's Love Got To Do With It? (Tina Turner)
4) Is There Anybody Out There? (Pink Floyd)
5) Does Your Chewing Gum Lose Its Flavour (On the Bedpost Overnight?) (Lonnie Donegan)
6) Who Are You? (Who)
7) Are you lonesome tonight?( Elvis Presley )
8) Do You Want To Know A Secret? (Beatles)
9) Hello, how are you ?(The Easybeats)
10) Are You Looking For A Sweetheart? (Crickets featuring Dean Barlow)

Next theme up for grabs


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: rodents

1) Sugar mice (Marillion)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: rodents

1) Sugar mice (Marillion)
2) Rat Salad ( Black Sabbath)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: rodents

1) Sugar mice (Marillion)
2) Rat Salad ( Black Sabbath)
3) Two beavers are better than one (Robin Sparkles)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: rodents

1) Sugar mice (Marillion)
2) Rat Salad ( Black Sabbath)
3) Two beavers are better than one (Robin Sparkles)
4) Rat Tomago (Frank Zappa)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: rodents

1) Sugar mice (Marillion)
2) Rat Salad ( Black Sabbath)
3) Two beavers are better than one (Robin Sparkles)
4) Rat Tomago (Frank Zappa)
5) White Rabbit ( Jefferson Airplane)


----------



## Art Rock

"Well-known rodents include mice, rats, squirrels, prairie dogs, chipmunks, chinchillas, porcupines, beavers, guinea pigs, hamsters, gerbils and capybaras. Rabbits, hares, and pikas, whose incisors also grow continually, were once included with them, but are now considered to be in a separate order, the Lagomorpha."

We're at #5.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: rodents

1) Sugar mice (Marillion)
2) Rat Salad ( Black Sabbath)
3) Two beavers are better than one (Robin Sparkles)
4) Rat Tomago (Frank Zappa)
5) All in a mouse's night (Genesis)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: rodents

1) Sugar mice (Marillion)
2) Rat Salad ( Black Sabbath)
3) Two beavers are better than one (Robin Sparkles)
4) Rat Tomago (Frank Zappa)
5) All in a mouse's night (Genesis)
6) Rats in the Cellar (Aerosmith)


----------



## Azol

New theme: rodents

1) Sugar mice (Marillion)
2) Rat Salad ( Black Sabbath)
3) Two beavers are better than one (Robin Sparkles)
4) Rat Tomago (Frank Zappa)
5) All in a mouse's night (Genesis)
6) Rats in the Cellar (Aerosmith)
7) Great King Rat (Queen)

sorry for more rats coming this way...


----------



## Art Rock

Yes, I expected lots of rats. There is still at least one song that has porcupine in the lyrics though.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: rodents

1) Sugar mice (Marillion)
2) Rat Salad ( Black Sabbath)
3) Two beavers are better than one (Robin Sparkles)
4) Rat Tomago (Frank Zappa)
5) All in a mouse's night (Genesis)
6) Rats in the Cellar (Aerosmith)
7) Great King Rat (Queen)
8) Rat In Me Kitchen( UB40)


----------



## Azol

New theme: rodents

1) Sugar mice (Marillion)
2) Rat Salad ( Black Sabbath)
3) Two beavers are better than one (Robin Sparkles)
4) Rat Tomago (Frank Zappa)
5) All in a mouse's night (Genesis)
6) Rats in the Cellar (Aerosmith)
7) Great King Rat (Queen)
8) Rat In Me Kitchen( UB40)
9) Mississippi Squirrel Revival (Ray Stevens)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: rodents

1) Sugar mice (Marillion)
2) Rat Salad ( Black Sabbath)
3) Two beavers are better than one (Robin Sparkles)
4) Rat Tomago (Frank Zappa)
5) All in a mouse's night (Genesis)
6) Rats in the Cellar (Aerosmith)
7) Great King Rat (Queen)
8) Rat In Me Kitchen( UB40)
9) Mississippi Squirrel Revival (Ray Stevens) 
10) Muskrat Love/Candlelight (Willis Alan Ramsey)

I'll think of a new theme in a little while.


----------



## SanAntone

New these: songs inspired by actors

1) Bette Davis Eyes (Kim Carnes)


----------



## Art Rock

We've done this two months ago:

_Theme: Songs about movie stars (complete names mentioned in title and/or lyrics)

1) Grace Kelly (Mika)
2) James Dean (The Eagles)
3) Rock On (David Essex)
4) Where do you go to my lovely (Peter Sarstedt)
5) Roy Rogers (Elton John)
6) Candle in the Wind (Elton John)
7) Norma Jean wants to be a movie star (Cunningham)
8) Bette Davis Eyes (Kim Carnes)
9) Celluloid Heroes (The Kinks)
10)"Steve McQueen" (Sheryl Crow )
_

Enough material for another round? I can think of one right now.

ETA: I now have three that have not been used.


----------



## Rogerx

New these: songs inspired by actors

1) Bette Davis Eyes (Kim Carnes)


----------



## Art Rock

Game on hold until SanAntone states what he wants.


----------



## Art Rock

Let's just run with it and see how far we come....

New theme: songs inspired by actors

Disqualified:
1) Grace Kelly (Mika)
2) James Dean (The Eagles)
3) Rock On (David Essex)
4) Where do you go to my lovely (Peter Sarstedt)
5) Roy Rogers (Elton John)
6) Candle in the Wind (Elton John)
7) Norma Jean wants to be a movie star (Cunningham)
8) Bette Davis Eyes (Kim Carnes)
9) Celluloid Heroes (The Kinks)
10)"Steve McQueen" (Sheryl Crow )

1) Year of the cat (Al Stewart)

_On a morning from a *Bogart *movie
In a country where they turn back time
You go strolling through the crowd like *Peter Lorre*
Contemplating a crime
_


----------



## Rogerx

Let's just run with it and see how far we come....

New theme: songs inspired by actors

Disqualified:
1) Grace Kelly (Mika)
2) James Dean (The Eagles)
3) Rock On (David Essex)
4) Where do you go to my lovely (Peter Sarstedt)
5) Roy Rogers (Elton John)
6) Candle in the Wind (Elton John)
7) Norma Jean wants to be a movie star (Cunningham)
8) Bette Davis Eyes (Kim Carnes)
9) Celluloid Heroes (The Kinks)
10)“Steve McQueen” (Sheryl Crow )



1) Year of the cat (Al Stewart)
2) Clint Eastwood ( Gorillaz )


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs inspired by actors

Disqualified:
1) Grace Kelly (Mika)
2) James Dean (The Eagles)
3) Rock On (David Essex)
4) Where do you go to my lovely (Peter Sarstedt)
5) Roy Rogers (Elton John)
6) Candle in the Wind (Elton John)
7) Norma Jean wants to be a movie star (Cunningham)
8) Bette Davis Eyes (Kim Carnes)
9) Celluloid Heroes (The Kinks)
10)“Steve McQueen” (Sheryl Crow )



1) Year of the cat (Al Stewart)
2) Clint Eastwood ( Gorillaz )
3) Robert de Niro's waiting (Bananarama)


----------



## SanAntone

Sorry for once again missing the previous game ...

New theme: songs inspired by actors

Disqualified:
1) Grace Kelly (Mika)
2) James Dean (The Eagles)
3) Rock On (David Essex)
4) Where do you go to my lovely (Peter Sarstedt)
5) Roy Rogers (Elton John)
6) Candle in the Wind (Elton John)
7) Norma Jean wants to be a movie star (Cunningham)
8) Bette Davis Eyes (Kim Carnes)
9) Celluloid Heroes (The Kinks)
10)“Steve McQueen” (Sheryl Crow )



1) Year of the cat (Al Stewart)
2) Clint Eastwood ( Gorillaz )
3) Robert de Niro's waiting (Bananarama) 
4) Frances Farmer Will Have Her Revenge On Seattle (Nirvana)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs inspired by actors

Disqualified:
1) Grace Kelly (Mika)
2) James Dean (The Eagles)
3) Rock On (David Essex)
4) Where do you go to my lovely (Peter Sarstedt)
5) Roy Rogers (Elton John)
6) Candle in the Wind (Elton John)
7) Norma Jean wants to be a movie star (Cunningham)
8) Bette Davis Eyes (Kim Carnes)
9) Celluloid Heroes (The Kinks)
10)“Steve McQueen” (Sheryl Crow )



1) Year of the cat (Al Stewart)
2) Clint Eastwood ( Gorillaz )
3) Robert de Niro's waiting (Bananarama)
4) Frances Farmer Will Have Her Revenge On Seattle (Nirvana)
5) Steve McQueen (Prefab Sprout)



This is a different song from the DQ one by Ms Crow.


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs inspired by actors

Disqualified:
1) Grace Kelly (Mika)
2) James Dean (The Eagles)
3) Rock On (David Essex)
4) Where do you go to my lovely (Peter Sarstedt)
5) Roy Rogers (Elton John)
6) Candle in the Wind (Elton John)
7) Norma Jean wants to be a movie star (Cunningham)
8) Bette Davis Eyes (Kim Carnes)
9) Celluloid Heroes (The Kinks)
10)"Steve McQueen" (Sheryl Crow )

1) Year of the cat (Al Stewart)
2) Clint Eastwood ( Gorillaz )
3) Robert de Niro's waiting (Bananarama)
4) Frances Farmer Will Have Her Revenge On Seattle (Nirvana)
5) Steve McQueen (Prefab Sprout)
6) Puttin' On The Ritz (Taco)

_Dressed up like a million dollar trooper
Trying hard to look like Gary Cooper
Super-duper_


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs inspired by actors

Disqualified:
1) Grace Kelly (Mika)
2) James Dean (The Eagles)
3) Rock On (David Essex)
4) Where do you go to my lovely (Peter Sarstedt)
5) Roy Rogers (Elton John)
6) Candle in the Wind (Elton John)
7) Norma Jean wants to be a movie star (Cunningham)
8) Bette Davis Eyes (Kim Carnes)
9) Celluloid Heroes (The Kinks)
10)“Steve McQueen” (Sheryl Crow )



1) Year of the cat (Al Stewart)
2) Clint Eastwood ( Gorillaz )
3) Robert de Niro's waiting (Bananarama)
4) Frances Farmer Will Have Her Revenge On Seattle (Nirvana)
5) Steve McQueen (Prefab Sprout)
6) Lady D'Arbanville (Cat Stevens)

This was inspired by Stevens' girlfriend, actress Patti D'Arbanville.


----------



## Room2201974

1) Year of the cat (Al Stewart)
2) Clint Eastwood ( Gorillaz )
3) Robert de Niro's waiting (Bananarama)
4) Frances Farmer Will Have Her Revenge On Seattle (Nirvana)
5) Steve McQueen (Prefab Sprout)
6) Lady D'Arbanville (Cat Stevens)
7) Motion Pictures (Neil Young) 

Inspired by the actress Carrie Snodgrass.


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs inspired by actors

Disqualified:
1) Grace Kelly (Mika)
2) James Dean (The Eagles)
3) Rock On (David Essex)
4) Where do you go to my lovely (Peter Sarstedt)
5) Roy Rogers (Elton John)
6) Candle in the Wind (Elton John)
7) Norma Jean wants to be a movie star (Cunningham)
8) Bette Davis Eyes (Kim Carnes)
9) Celluloid Heroes (The Kinks)
10)"Steve McQueen" (Sheryl Crow )

1) Year of the cat (Al Stewart)
2) Clint Eastwood ( Gorillaz )
3) Robert de Niro's waiting (Bananarama)
4) Frances Farmer Will Have Her Revenge On Seattle (Nirvana)
5) Steve McQueen (Prefab Sprout)
6) Puttin' On The Ritz (Taco)
7) Lady D'Arbanville (Cat Stevens)
8) Motion Pictures (Neil Young) 
9) Werewolves of London (Warren Zevon)

_Well, I saw Lon Chaney walking with the Queen
Doing the Werewolves of London_

Corrected list


----------



## Art Rock

It's been over 2 hours, so I can have a 4th.

New theme: songs inspired by actors

Disqualified:
1) Grace Kelly (Mika)
2) James Dean (The Eagles)
3) Rock On (David Essex)
4) Where do you go to my lovely (Peter Sarstedt)
5) Roy Rogers (Elton John)
6) Candle in the Wind (Elton John)
7) Norma Jean wants to be a movie star (Cunningham)
8) Bette Davis Eyes (Kim Carnes)
9) Celluloid Heroes (The Kinks)
10)“Steve McQueen” (Sheryl Crow )


1) Year of the cat (Al Stewart)
2) Clint Eastwood ( Gorillaz )
3) Robert de Niro's waiting (Bananarama)
4) Frances Farmer Will Have Her Revenge On Seattle (Nirvana)
5) Steve McQueen (Prefab Sprout)
6) Puttin' On The Ritz (Taco)
7) Lady D'Arbanville (Cat Stevens)
8) Motion Pictures (Neil Young)
9) Werewolves of London (Warren Zevon)
10) Bela Lugosi's dead (Bauhaus)


The wife is ready for our evening walk, so unfortunately I cannot start a new theme.


----------



## Starving Wolf

We've done this one before, but let's see how things go.

Theme - Walking (2)

Disqualified songs:

1) Walk on the Wild Side (Lou Reed)
2) I'm Walkin' (Fats Domino)
3) Walk of Life (Dire Straits)
4) Walk, Don't Run (The Ventures)
5) Walking On Sunshine (Katrina and the Waves - the "World's Greatest Rock and Roll Band")
6) Walk (Pantera)
7) Walking on Sunshine (Eddy Grant)
8) Walk This Way (Aerosmith)
9) Walk Like A Man (The Four Seasons)
10) Walking After Midnight (Patsy Cline)

New songs:

1) Walking On The Moon (Police)


----------



## SanAntone

We've done this one before, but let's see how things go.

Theme - Walking (2)

Disqualified songs:

1) Walk on the Wild Side (Lou Reed)
2) I'm Walkin' (Fats Domino)
3) Walk of Life (Dire Straits)
4) Walk, Don't Run (The Ventures)
5) Walking On Sunshine (Katrina and the Waves - the "World's Greatest Rock and Roll Band")
6) Walk (Pantera)
7) Walking on Sunshine (Eddy Grant)
8) Walk This Way (Aerosmith)
9) Walk Like A Man (The Four Seasons)
10) Walking After Midnight (Patsy Cline)

New songs:

1) Walking On The Moon (Police) 
2) I Walk the Line (Johnny Cash)


----------



## Art Rock

We've done this one before, but let's see how things go.

Theme - Walking (2)

Disqualified songs:

1) Walk on the Wild Side (Lou Reed)
2) I'm Walkin' (Fats Domino)
3) Walk of Life (Dire Straits)
4) Walk, Don't Run (The Ventures)
5) Walking On Sunshine (Katrina and the Waves - the "World's Greatest Rock and Roll Band")
6) Walk (Pantera)
7) Walking on Sunshine (Eddy Grant)
8) Walk This Way (Aerosmith)
9) Walk Like A Man (The Four Seasons)
10) Walking After Midnight (Patsy Cline)

New songs:

1) Walking On The Moon (Police)
2) I Walk the Line (Johnny Cash)
3) You'll never walk alone (Gerry and the Pacemakers)



for all Liverpool supporters, wherever you are.


----------



## Azol

Theme - Walking (2)

Disqualified songs:

1) Walk on the Wild Side (Lou Reed)
2) I'm Walkin' (Fats Domino)
3) Walk of Life (Dire Straits)
4) Walk, Don't Run (The Ventures)
5) Walking On Sunshine (Katrina and the Waves - the "World's Greatest Rock and Roll Band")
6) Walk (Pantera)
7) Walking on Sunshine (Eddy Grant)
8) Walk This Way (Aerosmith)
9) Walk Like A Man (The Four Seasons)
10) Walking After Midnight (Patsy Cline)

New songs:

1) Walking On The Moon (Police)
2) I Walk the Line (Johnny Cash)
3) You'll never walk alone (Gerry and the Pacemakers)
3) Walk Like That (Marty Stuart)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme - Walking (2)

Disqualified songs:

1) Walk on the Wild Side (Lou Reed)
2) I'm Walkin' (Fats Domino)
3) Walk of Life (Dire Straits)
4) Walk, Don't Run (The Ventures)
5) Walking On Sunshine (Katrina and the Waves - the "World's Greatest Rock and Roll Band")
6) Walk (Pantera)
7) Walking on Sunshine (Eddy Grant)
8) Walk This Way (Aerosmith)
9) Walk Like A Man (The Four Seasons)
10) Walking After Midnight (Patsy Cline)

New songs:

1) Walking On The Moon (Police)
2) I Walk the Line (Johnny Cash)
3) You'll never walk alone (Gerry and the Pacemakers)
3) Walk Like That (Marty Stuart)
4) Walking In LA. (Missing Persons)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme - Walking (2)

Disqualified songs:

1) Walk on the Wild Side (Lou Reed)
2) I'm Walkin' (Fats Domino)
3) Walk of Life (Dire Straits)
4) Walk, Don't Run (The Ventures)
5) Walking On Sunshine (Katrina and the Waves - the "World's Greatest Rock and Roll Band")
6) Walk (Pantera)
7) Walking on Sunshine (Eddy Grant)
8) Walk This Way (Aerosmith)
9) Walk Like A Man (The Four Seasons)
10) Walking After Midnight (Patsy Cline)

New songs:

1) Walking On The Moon (Police)
2) I Walk the Line (Johnny Cash)
3) You'll never walk alone (Gerry and the Pacemakers)
3) Walk Like That (Marty Stuart)
4) Walking In LA. (Missing Persons) 
5) Walk On By (Dionne Warwick)


----------



## Azol

Theme - Walking (2)

Disqualified songs:

1) Walk on the Wild Side (Lou Reed)
2) I'm Walkin' (Fats Domino)
3) Walk of Life (Dire Straits)
4) Walk, Don't Run (The Ventures)
5) Walking On Sunshine (Katrina and the Waves - the "World's Greatest Rock and Roll Band")
6) Walk (Pantera)
7) Walking on Sunshine (Eddy Grant)
8) Walk This Way (Aerosmith)
9) Walk Like A Man (The Four Seasons)
10) Walking After Midnight (Patsy Cline)

New songs:

1) Walking On The Moon (Police)
2) I Walk the Line (Johnny Cash)
3) You'll never walk alone (Gerry and the Pacemakers)
3) Walk Like That (Marty Stuart)
4) Walking In LA. (Missing Persons)
5) Walk On By (Dionne Warwick) 
6) Why Walk When You Can Fly (Mary Chapin Carpenter)


----------



## HolstThePhone

Theme - Walking (2)

Disqualified songs:

1) Walk on the Wild Side (Lou Reed)
2) I'm Walkin' (Fats Domino)
3) Walk of Life (Dire Straits)
4) Walk, Don't Run (The Ventures)
5) Walking On Sunshine (Katrina and the Waves - the "World's Greatest Rock and Roll Band")
6) Walk (Pantera)
7) Walking on Sunshine (Eddy Grant)
8) Walk This Way (Aerosmith)
9) Walk Like A Man (The Four Seasons)
10) Walking After Midnight (Patsy Cline)

New songs:

1) Walking On The Moon (Police)
2) I Walk the Line (Johnny Cash)
3) You'll never walk alone (Gerry and the Pacemakers)
3) Walk Like That (Marty Stuart)
4) Walking In LA. (Missing Persons)
5) Walk On By (Dionne Warwick)
6) Why Walk When You Can Fly (Mary Chapin Carpenter) 
7) Walk Like An Egyptian (The Bangles)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme - Walking (2)

Disqualified songs:

1) Walk on the Wild Side (Lou Reed)
2) I'm Walkin' (Fats Domino)
3) Walk of Life (Dire Straits)
4) Walk, Don't Run (The Ventures)
5) Walking On Sunshine (Katrina and the Waves - the "World's Greatest Rock and Roll Band")
6) Walk (Pantera)
7) Walking on Sunshine (Eddy Grant)
8) Walk This Way (Aerosmith)
9) Walk Like A Man (The Four Seasons)
10) Walking After Midnight (Patsy Cline)

New songs:

1) Walking On The Moon (Police)
2) I Walk the Line (Johnny Cash)
3) You'll never walk alone (Gerry and the Pacemakers)
3) Walk Like That (Marty Stuart)
4) Walking In LA. (Missing Persons)
5) Walk On By (Dionne Warwick)
6) Why Walk When You Can Fly (Mary Chapin Carpenter)
7) Walk Like An Egyptian (The Bangles) 
8) Walkin' the Floor Over You (Ernest Tubb)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme - Walking (2)

Disqualified songs:

1) Walk on the Wild Side (Lou Reed)
2) I'm Walkin' (Fats Domino)
3) Walk of Life (Dire Straits)
4) Walk, Don't Run (The Ventures)
5) Walking On Sunshine (Katrina and the Waves - the "World's Greatest Rock and Roll Band")
6) Walk (Pantera)
7) Walking on Sunshine (Eddy Grant)
8) Walk This Way (Aerosmith)
9) Walk Like A Man (The Four Seasons)
10) Walking After Midnight (Patsy Cline)

New songs:

1) Walking On The Moon (Police)
2) I Walk the Line (Johnny Cash)
3) You'll never walk alone (Gerry and the Pacemakers)
3) Walk Like That (Marty Stuart)
4) Walking In LA. (Missing Persons)
5) Walk On By (Dionne Warwick)
6) Why Walk When You Can Fly (Mary Chapin Carpenter)
7) Walk Like An Egyptian (The Bangles) 
8) Walkin' the Floor Over You (Ernest Tubb)
9) Walking In Rhythm (Blackbyrds)


----------



## Azol

Theme - Walking (2)

Disqualified songs:

1) Walk on the Wild Side (Lou Reed)
2) I'm Walkin' (Fats Domino)
3) Walk of Life (Dire Straits)
4) Walk, Don't Run (The Ventures)
5) Walking On Sunshine (Katrina and the Waves - the "World's Greatest Rock and Roll Band")
6) Walk (Pantera)
7) Walking on Sunshine (Eddy Grant)
8) Walk This Way (Aerosmith)
9) Walk Like A Man (The Four Seasons)
10) Walking After Midnight (Patsy Cline)

New songs:

1) Walking On The Moon (Police)
2) I Walk the Line (Johnny Cash)
3) You'll never walk alone (Gerry and the Pacemakers)
3) Walk Like That (Marty Stuart)
4) Walking In LA. (Missing Persons)
5) Walk On By (Dionne Warwick)
6) Why Walk When You Can Fly (Mary Chapin Carpenter)
7) Walk Like An Egyptian (The Bangles)
8) Walkin' the Floor Over You (Ernest Tubb)
9) Walking In Rhythm (Blackbyrds)
10) Walking on Eggshells (Landmarq)


----------



## Azol

New theme: Sea-travels and/or pirates.

1) A Salty Dog (Procol Harum)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Sea-travels and/or pirates.

1) A Salty Dog (Procol Harum)
2) Rime of the Ancient Marriner (Iron Maiden)


----------



## HolstThePhone

New theme: Sea-travels and/or pirates.

1) A Salty Dog (Procol Harum)
2) Rime of the Ancient Marriner (Iron Maiden) 
3) Barrett's Privateers (Stan Rogers)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: Sea-travels and/or pirates.

1) A Salty Dog (Procol Harum)
2) Rime of the Ancient Marriner (Iron Maiden)
3) Barrett's Privateers (Stan Rogers)
4) Six Months In A Leaky Boat (Split Enz)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Sea-travels and/or pirates.

1) A Salty Dog (Procol Harum)
2) Rime of the Ancient Marriner (Iron Maiden)
3) Barrett's Privateers (Stan Rogers)
4) Six Months In A Leaky Boat (Split Enz)
5) Southern Cross (Crosby, Stills & Nash)

_Got out of town on a boat for the Southern Islands
Sailing to reach before a following sea
She was makin' for the Trades on the outside
And the downhill run to Papeete_


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Sea-travels and/or pirates.

1) A Salty Dog (Procol Harum)
2) Rime of the Ancient Marriner (Iron Maiden)
3) Barrett's Privateers (Stan Rogers)
4) Six Months In A Leaky Boat (Split Enz)
5) Southern Cross (Crosby, Stills & Nash)
6) Chasing Pirates (Norah Jones)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Sea-travels and/or pirates.

1) A Salty Dog (Procol Harum)
2) Rime of the Ancient Marriner (Iron Maiden)
3) Barrett's Privateers (Stan Rogers)
4) Six Months In A Leaky Boat (Split Enz)
5) Southern Cross (Crosby, Stills & Nash)
6) Chasing Pirates (Norah Jones)
7) All You Pretty Girls (XTC)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Sea-travels and/or pirates.

1) A Salty Dog (Procol Harum)
2) Rime of the Ancient Marriner (Iron Maiden)
3) Barrett's Privateers (Stan Rogers)
4) Six Months In A Leaky Boat (Split Enz)
5) Southern Cross (Crosby, Stills & Nash)
6) Chasing Pirates (Norah Jones)
7) All You Pretty Girls (XTC)
8) Pirates (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Sea-travels and/or pirates.

1) A Salty Dog (Procol Harum)
2) Rime of the Ancient Marriner (Iron Maiden)
3) Barrett's Privateers (Stan Rogers)
4) Six Months In A Leaky Boat (Split Enz)
5) Southern Cross (Crosby, Stills & Nash)
6) Chasing Pirates (Norah Jones)
7) All You Pretty Girls (XTC)
8) Pirates (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
9) Pirate Jenny ( Nina Simone)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Sea-travels and/or pirates.

1) A Salty Dog (Procol Harum)
2) Rime of the Ancient Marriner (Iron Maiden)
3) Barrett's Privateers (Stan Rogers)
4) Six Months In A Leaky Boat (Split Enz)
5) Southern Cross (Crosby, Stills & Nash)
6) Chasing Pirates (Norah Jones)
7) All You Pretty Girls (XTC)
8) Pirates (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
9) Pirate Jenny ( Nina Simone)
10) Immigrant Song (Led Zeppelin)

_We come from the land of the ice and snow
From the midnight sun, where the hot springs flow
The hammer of the gods
We'll drive our ships to new lands
To fight the horde, and sing and cry
Valhalla, I am coming!_

Anyone can start the next theme.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: nowhere

1)Nowhere To Run ( Martha & the Vandellas)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: nowhere

1)Nowhere To Run ( Martha & the Vandellas)
2) Nowhere Man (Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: nowhere

1) Nowhere To Run ( Martha & the Vandellas)
2) Nowhere Man (Beatles)
3) Going Nowhere (Oasis)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: nowhere

1) Nowhere To Run ( Martha & the Vandellas)
2) Nowhere Man (Beatles)
3) Going Nowhere (Oasis)
4) Road To Nowhere (Talking Heads)


----------



## Azol

New theme: nowhere

1) Nowhere To Run ( Martha & the Vandellas)
2) Nowhere Man (Beatles)
3) Going Nowhere (Oasis)
4) Road To Nowhere (Talking Heads)
5) You Ain't Going Nowhere (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: nowhere

1) Nowhere To Run ( Martha & the Vandellas)
2) Nowhere Man (Beatles)
3) Going Nowhere (Oasis)
4) Road To Nowhere (Talking Heads)
5) You Ain't Going Nowhere (Bob Dylan)
6) Some streets lead nowhere (Matthew Ryan)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: nowhere

1) Nowhere To Run ( Martha & the Vandellas)
2) Nowhere Man (Beatles)
3) Going Nowhere (Oasis)
4) Road To Nowhere (Talking Heads)
5) You Ain't Going Nowhere (Bob Dylan)
6) Some streets lead nowhere (Matthew Ryan)
7) From Out Of Nowhere ( Faith No More)


----------



## Azol

New theme: nowhere

1) Nowhere To Run ( Martha & the Vandellas)
2) Nowhere Man (Beatles)
3) Going Nowhere (Oasis)
4) Road To Nowhere (Talking Heads)
5) You Ain't Going Nowhere (Bob Dylan)
6) Some streets lead nowhere (Matthew Ryan)
7) From Out Of Nowhere ( Faith No More)
8) Out of Nowhere (IQ)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: nowhere

1) Nowhere To Run ( Martha & the Vandellas)
2) Nowhere Man (Beatles)
3) Going Nowhere (Oasis)
4) Road To Nowhere (Talking Heads)
5) You Ain't Going Nowhere (Bob Dylan)
6) Some streets lead nowhere (Matthew Ryan)
7) From Out Of Nowhere ( Faith No More)
8) Out of Nowhere (IQ)
9) Everybody Knows This Is Nowhere (Neil Young with Crazy Horse)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: nowhere

1) Nowhere To Run ( Martha & the Vandellas)
2) Nowhere Man (Beatles)
3) Going Nowhere (Oasis)
4) Road To Nowhere (Talking Heads)
5) You Ain't Going Nowhere (Bob Dylan)
6) Some streets lead nowhere (Matthew Ryan)
7) From Out Of Nowhere ( Faith No More)
8) Out of Nowhere (IQ)
9) Everybody Knows This Is Nowhere (Neil Young with Crazy Horse)
10) In the middle of nowhere (Dusty Springfield)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Cover songs better than the original, part 3.

Disqualified songs:

1) Hurt (Johnny Cash, original Nine Inch Nails)
2) Torn (Natalia Imbruglia, original Ednaswap)
3) Something Stupid (Nicole Kidman and Robbie Williams, original Frank and Nancy Sinatra)
4) All Along the Watchtower (Jimi Hendrix, original Bob Dylan)
5) Hallelujah (Jeff Buckley, original Leonard Cohen)
6) I Heard It Through The Grapevine( Marvin Gaye, original Smokey Robinson)
7) Twist and Shout (The Beatles via The Isley Brothers)
8) With a Little Help From My Friends (Joe Cocker, original The Beatles)
9) Blinded by the light (Manfred Mann's Earth Band, original Bruce Springsteen)
10)I Will Always Love You (Whitney Houston, after Dolly Parton)

1) Me and Bobby McGee (original, Roger Miller/Janis Joplin)
2) Respect| (Original – Otis Redding / Aretha Franklin (1967)
3) This masquerade (original by Leon Russell, cover by Carpenters)
4) Nothing Compares 2U (Prince (covered Sinead O’Connor )
5) Song to the siren (original by Tim Buckley, covered by This Mortal Coil )
6) Busted (original by Johnny Cash, covered by Ray Charles)
7) After the goldrush (original by Neil Young, covered by kd lang)
8) It Must Be Love (Madness) (Original by Labi Siffre)
9) Can’t Take My Eyes Off Of You (original by Frankie Valli, cover by Lauryn Hill)
10) Mr. Tambourine Man (original by Bob Dylan, covered by the Byrds)



1) Spirits in the light (Manfred Mann's Earth Band, original Bruce Springsteen)


----------



## HolstThePhone

Theme: Cover songs better than the original, part 3.

Disqualified songs:

1) Hurt (Johnny Cash, original Nine Inch Nails)
2) Torn (Natalia Imbruglia, original Ednaswap)
3) Something Stupid (Nicole Kidman and Robbie Williams, original Frank and Nancy Sinatra)
4) All Along the Watchtower (Jimi Hendrix, original Bob Dylan)
5) Hallelujah (Jeff Buckley, original Leonard Cohen)
6) I Heard It Through The Grapevine( Marvin Gaye, original Smokey Robinson)
7) Twist and Shout (The Beatles via The Isley Brothers)
8) With a Little Help From My Friends (Joe Cocker, original The Beatles)
9) Blinded by the light (Manfred Mann's Earth Band, original Bruce Springsteen)
10)I Will Always Love You (Whitney Houston, after Dolly Parton)

1) Me and Bobby McGee (original, Roger Miller/Janis Joplin)
2) Respect| (Original – Otis Redding / Aretha Franklin (1967)
3) This masquerade (original by Leon Russell, cover by Carpenters)
4) Nothing Compares 2U (Prince (covered Sinead O’Connor )
5) Song to the siren (original by Tim Buckley, covered by This Mortal Coil )
6) Busted (original by Johnny Cash, covered by Ray Charles)
7) After the goldrush (original by Neil Young, covered by kd lang)
8) It Must Be Love (Madness) (Original by Labi Siffre)
9) Can’t Take My Eyes Off Of You (original by Frankie Valli, cover by Lauryn Hill)
10) Mr. Tambourine Man (original by Bob Dylan, covered by the Byrds)



1) Spirits in the light (Manfred Mann's Earth Band, original Bruce Springsteen) 
2) The First Time Ever I Saw Your Face (Roberta Flack, original Ewan MacColl/Peggy Seeger)


----------



## Art Rock

next poster, please correct my typo (Spirits in the *n*ight....)


----------



## Open Book

Can you use a song on the disqualified list with another band covering it?


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: Sea-travels and/or pirates.

1) A Salty Dog (Procol Harum)
2) Rime of the Ancient Marriner (Iron Maiden)
3) Barrett's Privateers (Stan Rogers)
4)Friggin In The Riggin (Sex Pistols)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Cover songs better than the original, part 3.

_Disqualified songs:

1) Hurt (Johnny Cash, original Nine Inch Nails)
2) Torn (Natalia Imbruglia, original Ednaswap)
3) Something Stupid (Nicole Kidman and Robbie Williams, original Frank and Nancy Sinatra)
4) All Along the Watchtower (Jimi Hendrix, original Bob Dylan)
5) Hallelujah (Jeff Buckley, original Leonard Cohen)
6) I Heard It Through The Grapevine( Marvin Gaye, original Smokey Robinson)
7) Twist and Shout (The Beatles via The Isley Brothers)
8) With a Little Help From My Friends (Joe Cocker, original The Beatles)
9) Blinded by the light (Manfred Mann's Earth Band, original Bruce Springsteen)
10)I Will Always Love You (Whitney Houston, after Dolly Parton)

1) Me and Bobby McGee (original, Roger Miller/Janis Joplin)
2) Respect| (Original - Otis Redding / Aretha Franklin (1967)
3) This masquerade (original by Leon Russell, cover by Carpenters)
4) Nothing Compares 2U (Prince (covered Sinead O'Connor )
5) Song to the siren (original by Tim Buckley, covered by This Mortal Coil )
6) Busted (original by Johnny Cash, covered by Ray Charles)
7) After the goldrush (original by Neil Young, covered by kd lang)
8) It Must Be Love (Madness) (Original by Labi Siffre)
9) Can't Take My Eyes Off Of You (original by Frankie Valli, cover by Lauryn Hill)
10) Mr. Tambourine Man (original by Bob Dylan, covered by the Byrds)
_

1) Spirits in the Night (Manfred Mann's Earth Band, original Bruce Springsteen) 
2) The First Time Ever I Saw Your Face (Roberta Flack, original Ewan MacColl/Peggy Seeger)
3) Got My Mind Set On You (George Harrison, original recorded by James Ray)


----------



## Art Rock

Open Book said:


> Can you use a song on the disqualified list with another band covering it?


No, that counts as the same song in the rules.


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Cover songs better than the original, part 3.

Disqualified songs:

1) Hurt (Johnny Cash, original Nine Inch Nails)
2) Torn (Natalia Imbruglia, original Ednaswap)
3) Something Stupid (Nicole Kidman and Robbie Williams, original Frank and Nancy Sinatra)
4) All Along the Watchtower (Jimi Hendrix, original Bob Dylan)
5) Hallelujah (Jeff Buckley, original Leonard Cohen)
6) I Heard It Through The Grapevine( Marvin Gaye, original Smokey Robinson)
7) Twist and Shout (The Beatles via The Isley Brothers)
8) With a Little Help From My Friends (Joe Cocker, original The Beatles)
9) Blinded by the light (Manfred Mann's Earth Band, original Bruce Springsteen)
10)I Will Always Love You (Whitney Houston, after Dolly Parton)

1) Me and Bobby McGee (original, Roger Miller/Janis Joplin)
2) Respect| (Original – Otis Redding / Aretha Franklin (1967)
3) This masquerade (original by Leon Russell, cover by Carpenters)
4) Nothing Compares 2U (Prince (covered Sinead O’Connor )
5) Song to the siren (original by Tim Buckley, covered by This Mortal Coil )
6) Busted (original by Johnny Cash, covered by Ray Charles)
7) After the goldrush (original by Neil Young, covered by kd lang)
8) It Must Be Love (Madness) (Original by Labi Siffre)
9) Can’t Take My Eyes Off Of You (original by Frankie Valli, cover by Lauryn Hill)
10) Mr. Tambourine Man (original by Bob Dylan, covered by the Byrds)



1) Spirits in the Night (Manfred Mann's Earth Band, original Bruce Springsteen)
2) The First Time Ever I Saw Your Face (Roberta Flack, original Ewan MacColl/Peggy Seeger)
3) Got My Mind Set On You (George Harrison, original James Ray)
4) Time (Tori Amos, original Tom Waits)


----------



## HolstThePhone

Theme: Cover songs better than the original, part 3.

Disqualified songs:

1) Hurt (Johnny Cash, original Nine Inch Nails)
2) Torn (Natalia Imbruglia, original Ednaswap)
3) Something Stupid (Nicole Kidman and Robbie Williams, original Frank and Nancy Sinatra)
4) All Along the Watchtower (Jimi Hendrix, original Bob Dylan)
5) Hallelujah (Jeff Buckley, original Leonard Cohen)
6) I Heard It Through The Grapevine( Marvin Gaye, original Smokey Robinson)
7) Twist and Shout (The Beatles via The Isley Brothers)
8) With a Little Help From My Friends (Joe Cocker, original The Beatles)
9) Blinded by the light (Manfred Mann's Earth Band, original Bruce Springsteen)
10)I Will Always Love You (Whitney Houston, after Dolly Parton)

1) Me and Bobby McGee (original, Roger Miller/Janis Joplin)
2) Respect| (Original – Otis Redding / Aretha Franklin (1967)
3) This masquerade (original by Leon Russell, cover by Carpenters)
4) Nothing Compares 2U (Prince (covered Sinead O’Connor )
5) Song to the siren (original by Tim Buckley, covered by This Mortal Coil )
6) Busted (original by Johnny Cash, covered by Ray Charles)
7) After the goldrush (original by Neil Young, covered by kd lang)
8) It Must Be Love (Madness) (Original by Labi Siffre)
9) Can’t Take My Eyes Off Of You (original by Frankie Valli, cover by Lauryn Hill)
10) Mr. Tambourine Man (original by Bob Dylan, covered by the Byrds)

1) Spirits in the Night (Manfred Mann's Earth Band, original Bruce Springsteen)
2) The First Time Ever I Saw Your Face (Roberta Flack, original Ewan MacColl/Peggy Seeger)
3) Got My Mind Set On You (George Harrison, original James Ray)
4) Time (Tori Amos, original Tom Waits) 
5) Don't Think Twice, It's Alright (Peter, Paul and Mary, original Bob Dylan. I await verbal abuse.)


----------



## Art Rock

Not from me. I like most Dylan covers better than the original. :devil:

One of my favourite albums is a collection of Dylan songs translated and sung in the local dialect of Cologne. It's fantastic.


----------



## Room2201974

Theme: Cover songs better than the original, part 3.

Disqualified songs:

1) Hurt (Johnny Cash, original Nine Inch Nails)
2) Torn (Natalia Imbruglia, original Ednaswap)
3) Something Stupid (Nicole Kidman and Robbie Williams, original Frank and Nancy Sinatra)
4) All Along the Watchtower (Jimi Hendrix, original Bob Dylan)
5) Hallelujah (Jeff Buckley, original Leonard Cohen)
6) I Heard It Through The Grapevine( Marvin Gaye, original Smokey Robinson)
7) Twist and Shout (The Beatles via The Isley Brothers)
8) With a Little Help From My Friends (Joe Cocker, original The Beatles)
9) Blinded by the light (Manfred Mann's Earth Band, original Bruce Springsteen)
10)I Will Always Love You (Whitney Houston, after Dolly Parton)

1) Me and Bobby McGee (original, Roger Miller/Janis Joplin)
2) Respect| (Original – Otis Redding / Aretha Franklin (1967)
3) This masquerade (original by Leon Russell, cover by Carpenters)
4) Nothing Compares 2U (Prince (covered Sinead O’Connor )
5) Song to the siren (original by Tim Buckley, covered by This Mortal Coil )
6) Busted (original by Johnny Cash, covered by Ray Charles)
7) After the goldrush (original by Neil Young, covered by kd lang)
8) It Must Be Love (Madness) (Original by Labi Siffre)
9) Can’t Take My Eyes Off Of You (original by Frankie Valli, cover by Lauryn Hill)
10) Mr. Tambourine Man (original by Bob Dylan, covered by the Byrds)

1) Spirits in the Night (Manfred Mann's Earth Band, original Bruce Springsteen)
2) The First Time Ever I Saw Your Face (Roberta Flack, original Ewan MacColl/Peggy Seeger)
3) Got My Mind Set On You (George Harrison, original James Ray)
4) Time (Tori Amos, original Tom Waits)
5) Don't Think Twice, It's Alright (Peter, Paul and Mary, original Bob Dylan. I await verbal abuse.)
6) Sit Down I Think I Love You (Mojo Men, original by Buffalo Springfield)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: Cover songs better than the original, part 3.

Disqualified songs:

1) Hurt (Johnny Cash, original Nine Inch Nails)
2) Torn (Natalia Imbruglia, original Ednaswap)
3) Something Stupid (Nicole Kidman and Robbie Williams, original Frank and Nancy Sinatra)
4) All Along the Watchtower (Jimi Hendrix, original Bob Dylan)
5) Hallelujah (Jeff Buckley, original Leonard Cohen)
6) I Heard It Through The Grapevine( Marvin Gaye, original Smokey Robinson)
7) Twist and Shout (The Beatles via The Isley Brothers)
8) With a Little Help From My Friends (Joe Cocker, original The Beatles)
9) Blinded by the light (Manfred Mann's Earth Band, original Bruce Springsteen)
10)I Will Always Love You (Whitney Houston, after Dolly Parton)

1) Me and Bobby McGee (original, Roger Miller/Janis Joplin)
2) Respect| (Original – Otis Redding / Aretha Franklin (1967)
3) This masquerade (original by Leon Russell, cover by Carpenters)
4) Nothing Compares 2U (Prince (covered Sinead O’Connor )
5) Song to the siren (original by Tim Buckley, covered by This Mortal Coil )
6) Busted (original by Johnny Cash, covered by Ray Charles)
7) After the goldrush (original by Neil Young, covered by kd lang)
8) It Must Be Love (Madness) (Original by Labi Siffre)
9) Can’t Take My Eyes Off Of You (original by Frankie Valli, cover by Lauryn Hill)
10) Mr. Tambourine Man (original by Bob Dylan, covered by the Byrds)

1) Spirits in the Night (Manfred Mann's Earth Band, original Bruce Springsteen)
2) The First Time Ever I Saw Your Face (Roberta Flack, original Ewan MacColl/Peggy Seeger)
3) Got My Mind Set On You (George Harrison, original James Ray)
4) Time (Tori Amos, original Tom Waits)
5) Don't Think Twice, It's Alright (Peter, Paul and Mary, original Bob Dylan. I await verbal abuse.)
6) Sit Down I Think I Love You (Mojo Men, original by Buffalo Springfield) 
7) I Say a Little Prayer (Aretha Franklin, original by Dionne Warwick) - yeah, Dionne's was great but Aretha's was even better.


----------



## Room2201974

Theme: Cover songs better than the original, part 3.

Disqualified songs:

1) Hurt (Johnny Cash, original Nine Inch Nails)
2) Torn (Natalia Imbruglia, original Ednaswap)
3) Something Stupid (Nicole Kidman and Robbie Williams, original Frank and Nancy Sinatra)
4) All Along the Watchtower (Jimi Hendrix, original Bob Dylan)
5) Hallelujah (Jeff Buckley, original Leonard Cohen)
6) I Heard It Through The Grapevine( Marvin Gaye, original Smokey Robinson)
7) Twist and Shout (The Beatles via The Isley Brothers)
8) With a Little Help From My Friends (Joe Cocker, original The Beatles)
9) Blinded by the light (Manfred Mann's Earth Band, original Bruce Springsteen)
10)I Will Always Love You (Whitney Houston, after Dolly Parton)

1) Me and Bobby McGee (original, Roger Miller/Janis Joplin)
2) Respect| (Original – Otis Redding / Aretha Franklin (1967)
3) This masquerade (original by Leon Russell, cover by Carpenters)
4) Nothing Compares 2U (Prince (covered Sinead O’Connor )
5) Song to the siren (original by Tim Buckley, covered by This Mortal Coil )
6) Busted (original by Johnny Cash, covered by Ray Charles)
7) After the goldrush (original by Neil Young, covered by kd lang)
8) It Must Be Love (Madness) (Original by Labi Siffre)
9) Can’t Take My Eyes Off Of You (original by Frankie Valli, cover by Lauryn Hill)
10) Mr. Tambourine Man (original by Bob Dylan, covered by the Byrds)

1) Spirits in the Night (Manfred Mann's Earth Band, original Bruce Springsteen)
2) The First Time Ever I Saw Your Face (Roberta Flack, original Ewan MacColl/Peggy Seeger)
3) Got My Mind Set On You (George Harrison, original James Ray)
4) Time (Tori Amos, original Tom Waits)
5) Don't Think Twice, It's Alright (Peter, Paul and Mary, original Bob Dylan. I await verbal abuse.)
6) Sit Down I Think I Love You (Mojo Men, original by Buffalo Springfield)
7) I Say a Little Prayer (Aretha Franklin, original by Dionne Warwick) - yeah, Dionne's was great but Aretha's was even better.
8) If Not For You (George Harrison, original by Bob Dylan)


----------



## Room2201974

We are going past 9000 posts in this thread! :cheers:


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Cover songs better than the original, part 3.

Disqualified songs:

1) Hurt (Johnny Cash, original Nine Inch Nails)
2) Torn (Natalia Imbruglia, original Ednaswap)
3) Something Stupid (Nicole Kidman and Robbie Williams, original Frank and Nancy Sinatra)
4) All Along the Watchtower (Jimi Hendrix, original Bob Dylan)
5) Hallelujah (Jeff Buckley, original Leonard Cohen)
6) I Heard It Through The Grapevine( Marvin Gaye, original Smokey Robinson)
7) Twist and Shout (The Beatles via The Isley Brothers)
8) With a Little Help From My Friends (Joe Cocker, original The Beatles)
9) Blinded by the light (Manfred Mann's Earth Band, original Bruce Springsteen)
10)I Will Always Love You (Whitney Houston, after Dolly Parton)

1) Me and Bobby McGee (original, Roger Miller/Janis Joplin)
2) Respect| (Original – Otis Redding / Aretha Franklin (1967)
3) This masquerade (original by Leon Russell, cover by Carpenters)
4) Nothing Compares 2U (Prince (covered Sinead O’Connor )
5) Song to the siren (original by Tim Buckley, covered by This Mortal Coil )
6) Busted (original by Johnny Cash, covered by Ray Charles)
7) After the goldrush (original by Neil Young, covered by kd lang)
8) It Must Be Love (Madness) (Original by Labi Siffre)
9) Can’t Take My Eyes Off Of You (original by Frankie Valli, cover by Lauryn Hill)
10) Mr. Tambourine Man (original by Bob Dylan, covered by the Byrds)

1) Spirits in the Night (Manfred Mann's Earth Band, original Bruce Springsteen)
2) The First Time Ever I Saw Your Face (Roberta Flack, original Ewan MacColl/Peggy Seeger)
3) Got My Mind Set On You (George Harrison, original James Ray)
4) Time (Tori Amos, original Tom Waits)
5) Don't Think Twice, It's Alright (Peter, Paul and Mary, original Bob Dylan. I await verbal abuse.)
6) Sit Down I Think I Love You (Mojo Men, original by Buffalo Springfield)
7) I Say a Little Prayer (Aretha Franklin, original by Dionne Warwick) - yeah, Dionne's was great but Aretha's was even better.
8) If Not For You (George Harrison, original by Bob Dylan)
9) Suzanne (Peter Gabriel, original by Leonard Cohen)


----------



## HolstThePhone

Theme: Cover songs better than the original, part 3.

Disqualified songs:

1) Hurt (Johnny Cash, original Nine Inch Nails)
2) Torn (Natalia Imbruglia, original Ednaswap)
3) Something Stupid (Nicole Kidman and Robbie Williams, original Frank and Nancy Sinatra)
4) All Along the Watchtower (Jimi Hendrix, original Bob Dylan)
5) Hallelujah (Jeff Buckley, original Leonard Cohen)
6) I Heard It Through The Grapevine( Marvin Gaye, original Smokey Robinson)
7) Twist and Shout (The Beatles via The Isley Brothers)
8) With a Little Help From My Friends (Joe Cocker, original The Beatles)
9) Blinded by the light (Manfred Mann's Earth Band, original Bruce Springsteen)
10)I Will Always Love You (Whitney Houston, after Dolly Parton)

1) Me and Bobby McGee (original, Roger Miller/Janis Joplin)
2) Respect| (Original – Otis Redding / Aretha Franklin (1967)
3) This masquerade (original by Leon Russell, cover by Carpenters)
4) Nothing Compares 2U (Prince (covered Sinead O’Connor )
5) Song to the siren (original by Tim Buckley, covered by This Mortal Coil )
6) Busted (original by Johnny Cash, covered by Ray Charles)
7) After the goldrush (original by Neil Young, covered by kd lang)
8) It Must Be Love (Madness) (Original by Labi Siffre)
9) Can’t Take My Eyes Off Of You (original by Frankie Valli, cover by Lauryn Hill)
10) Mr. Tambourine Man (original by Bob Dylan, covered by the Byrds)

1) Spirits in the Night (Manfred Mann's Earth Band, original Bruce Springsteen)
2) The First Time Ever I Saw Your Face (Roberta Flack, original Ewan MacColl/Peggy Seeger)
3) Got My Mind Set On You (George Harrison, original James Ray)
4) Time (Tori Amos, original Tom Waits)
5) Don't Think Twice, It's Alright (Peter, Paul and Mary, original Bob Dylan. I await verbal abuse.)
6) Sit Down I Think I Love You (Mojo Men, original by Buffalo Springfield)
7) I Say a Little Prayer (Aretha Franklin, original by Dionne Warwick) - yeah, Dionne's was great but Aretha's was even better.
8) If Not For You (George Harrison, original by Bob Dylan)
9) Suzanne (Peter Gabriel, original by Leonard Cohen) 
10) Bye Bye Love (Simon and Garfunkel, original by The Everly Brothers)

New theme: Songs by Western artists featuring non-western instruments

1) Norwegian Wood (The Beatles)


----------



## Art Rock

Since the sitar is the most likely suspect for this theme, this earlier theme is relevant, and these songs should be disqualified:

_New theme = songs that feature the sitar not recorded by The Beatles

1) Judy in Disguise With Glasses (John Fred)
2) Paper Sun (Traffic)
3) Every Time You Go Away (Paul Young)
4) Dark Spirit (Oregon)
5) Turn Down Day (The Cyrkle)
6) Heart Full of Soul (The Yardbirds)
7) Paint it, Black (The Rolling Stones)
8) San Francisco (Scott McKenzie)
9) Cry Like A Baby (The Box Tops)
10)People Like Us (The Mamas & The Papas)_


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Songs by Western artists featuring non-western instruments

Disqualified songs:
1) Judy in Disguise With Glasses (John Fred)
2) Paper Sun (Traffic)
3) Every Time You Go Away (Paul Young)
4) Dark Spirit (Oregon)
5) Turn Down Day (The Cyrkle)
6) Heart Full of Soul (The Yardbirds)
7) Paint it, Black (The Rolling Stones)
8) San Francisco (Scott McKenzie)
9) Cry Like A Baby (The Box Tops)
10)People Like Us (The Mamas & The Papas)



1) Norwegian Wood (The Beatles)
2) Hurdy gurdy man (Donovan)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Songs by Western artists featuring non-western instruments

Disqualified songs:
1) Judy in Disguise With Glasses (John Fred)
2) Paper Sun (Traffic)
3) Every Time You Go Away (Paul Young)
4) Dark Spirit (Oregon)
5) Turn Down Day (The Cyrkle)
6) Heart Full of Soul (The Yardbirds)
7) Paint it, Black (The Rolling Stones)
8) San Francisco (Scott McKenzie)
9) Cry Like A Baby (The Box Tops)
10)People Like Us (The Mamas & The Papas)



1) Norwegian Wood (The Beatles)
2) Hurdy gurdy man (Donovan) 
3) Loser (Beck)


----------



## Azol

New theme: Songs by Western artists featuring non-western instruments

Disqualified songs:
1) Judy in Disguise With Glasses (John Fred)
2) Paper Sun (Traffic)
3) Every Time You Go Away (Paul Young)
4) Dark Spirit (Oregon)
5) Turn Down Day (The Cyrkle)
6) Heart Full of Soul (The Yardbirds)
7) Paint it, Black (The Rolling Stones)
8) San Francisco (Scott McKenzie)
9) Cry Like A Baby (The Box Tops)
10)People Like Us (The Mamas & The Papas)



1) Norwegian Wood (The Beatles)
2) Hurdy gurdy man (Donovan)
3) Nobody's Angel (Nanci Griffith), features didgeridoo


----------



## SanAntone

Mash-up correction:

New theme: Songs by Western artists featuring non-western instruments

Disqualified songs:
1) Judy in Disguise With Glasses (John Fred)
2) Paper Sun (Traffic)
3) Every Time You Go Away (Paul Young)
4) Dark Spirit (Oregon)
5) Turn Down Day (The Cyrkle)
6) Heart Full of Soul (The Yardbirds)
7) Paint it, Black (The Rolling Stones)
8) San Francisco (Scott McKenzie)
9) Cry Like A Baby (The Box Tops)
10)People Like Us (The Mamas & The Papas)



1) Norwegian Wood (The Beatles)
2) Hurdy gurdy man (Donovan)
3) Loser (Beck) 
4) Nobody's Angel (Nanci Griffith), features didgeridoo


----------



## HolstThePhone

Mash-up correction:

New theme: Songs by Western artists featuring non-western instruments

Disqualified songs:
1) Judy in Disguise With Glasses (John Fred)
2) Paper Sun (Traffic)
3) Every Time You Go Away (Paul Young)
4) Dark Spirit (Oregon)
5) Turn Down Day (The Cyrkle)
6) Heart Full of Soul (The Yardbirds)
7) Paint it, Black (The Rolling Stones)
8) San Francisco (Scott McKenzie)
9) Cry Like A Baby (The Box Tops)
10)People Like Us (The Mamas & The Papas)



1) Norwegian Wood (The Beatles)
2) Hurdy gurdy man (Donovan)
3) Loser (Beck)
4) Nobody's Angel (Nanci Griffith), features didgeridoo 
5) Planet Caravan (Black Sabbath), features bongos


----------



## Rogerx

Mash-up correction:

New theme: Songs by Western artists featuring non-western instruments

Disqualified songs:
1) Judy in Disguise With Glasses (John Fred)
2) Paper Sun (Traffic)
3) Every Time You Go Away (Paul Young)
4) Dark Spirit (Oregon)
5) Turn Down Day (The Cyrkle)
6) Heart Full of Soul (The Yardbirds)
7) Paint it, Black (The Rolling Stones)
8) San Francisco (Scott McKenzie)
9) Cry Like A Baby (The Box Tops)
10)People Like Us (The Mamas & The Papas)



1) Norwegian Wood (The Beatles)
2) Hurdy gurdy man (Donovan)
3) Loser (Beck)
4) Nobody's Angel (Nanci Griffith), features didgeridoo
5) Planet Caravan (Black Sabbath), features bongos
6) Close to the Edge(Yes) sitar


----------



## pianozach

Room2201974 said:


> We are going past 9000 posts in this thread! :cheers:


Should I pop open another Tecate?


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Songs by Western artists featuring non-western instruments

Disqualified songs:
1) Judy in Disguise With Glasses (John Fred)
2) Paper Sun (Traffic)
3) Every Time You Go Away (Paul Young)
4) Dark Spirit (Oregon)
5) Turn Down Day (The Cyrkle)
6) Heart Full of Soul (The Yardbirds)
7) Paint it, Black (The Rolling Stones)
8) San Francisco (Scott McKenzie)
9) Cry Like A Baby (The Box Tops)
10)People Like Us (The Mamas & The Papas)



1) Norwegian Wood (The Beatles)
2) Hurdy gurdy man (Donovan)
3) Loser (Beck)
4) Nobody's Angel (Nanci Griffith), features didgeridoo
5) Planet Caravan (Black Sabbath), features bongos
6) Close to the Edge(Yes) sitar
7) On (Moody Blues) sitar, tabla


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs by Western artists featuring non-western instruments

Disqualified songs:
1) Judy in Disguise With Glasses (John Fred)
2) Paper Sun (Traffic)
3) Every Time You Go Away (Paul Young)
4) Dark Spirit (Oregon)
5) Turn Down Day (The Cyrkle)
6) Heart Full of Soul (The Yardbirds)
7) Paint it, Black (The Rolling Stones)
8) San Francisco (Scott McKenzie)
9) Cry Like A Baby (The Box Tops)
10)People Like Us (The Mamas & The Papas)



1) Norwegian Wood (The Beatles)
2) Hurdy gurdy man (Donovan)
3) Loser (Beck)
4) Nobody's Angel (Nanci Griffith), features didgeridoo
5) Planet Caravan (Black Sabbath), features bongos
6) Close to the Edge(Yes) sitar
7) On (Moody Blues) sitar, tabla
8) Across the Universe (The Beatles) sitar


----------



## Azol

New theme: Songs by Western artists featuring non-western instruments

Disqualified songs:
1) Judy in Disguise With Glasses (John Fred)
2) Paper Sun (Traffic)
3) Every Time You Go Away (Paul Young)
4) Dark Spirit (Oregon)
5) Turn Down Day (The Cyrkle)
6) Heart Full of Soul (The Yardbirds)
7) Paint it, Black (The Rolling Stones)
8) San Francisco (Scott McKenzie)
9) Cry Like A Baby (The Box Tops)
10)People Like Us (The Mamas & The Papas)



1) Norwegian Wood (The Beatles)
2) Hurdy gurdy man (Donovan)
3) Loser (Beck)
4) Nobody's Angel (Nanci Griffith), features didgeridoo
5) Planet Caravan (Black Sabbath), features bongos
6) Close to the Edge(Yes) sitar
7) On (Moody Blues) sitar, tabla
8) Across the Universe (The Beatles) sitar
9) In the Moment (Dave Bainbridge) Chinese flute


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Songs by Western artists featuring non-western instruments

Disqualified songs:
1) Judy in Disguise With Glasses (John Fred)
2) Paper Sun (Traffic)
3) Every Time You Go Away (Paul Young)
4) Dark Spirit (Oregon)
5) Turn Down Day (The Cyrkle)
6) Heart Full of Soul (The Yardbirds)
7) Paint it, Black (The Rolling Stones)
8) San Francisco (Scott McKenzie)
9) Cry Like A Baby (The Box Tops)
10)People Like Us (The Mamas & The Papas)



1) Norwegian Wood (The Beatles)
2) Hurdy gurdy man (Donovan)
3) Loser (Beck)
4) Nobody's Angel (Nanci Griffith), features didgeridoo
5) Planet Caravan (Black Sabbath), features bongos
6) Close to the Edge(Yes) sitar
7) On (Moody Blues) sitar, tabla
8) Across the Universe (The Beatles) sitar
9) In the Moment (Dave Bainbridge) Chinese flute
10) El condor pasa (Simon and Garfunkel) Peruvian flute


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: London calling!

Songs that in the title or lyrics include *named *parts of London (streets, parks, underground, rivers, etc), not generic songs about London.

ETA: If it is in the lyrics, please quote the relevant part.

1) Chelsea Monday (Marillion)


----------



## HolstThePhone

New theme: London calling!

Songs that in the title or lyrics include named parts of London (streets, parks, underground, rivers, etc), not generic songs about London.

ETA: If it is in the lyrics, please quote the relevant part.

1) Chelsea Monday (Marillion) 
2) Ladbroke Grove (AJ Tracey)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: London calling!

Songs that in the title or lyrics include named parts of London (streets, parks, underground, rivers, etc), not generic songs about London.

ETA: If it is in the lyrics, please quote the relevant part.

1) Chelsea Monday (Marillion)
2) Ladbroke Grove (AJ Tracey)
3) Portobello Road (Dire Straits)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: London calling!

Songs that in the title or lyrics include named parts of London (streets, parks, underground, rivers, etc), not generic songs about London.

ETA: If it is in the lyrics, please quote the relevant part.

1) Chelsea Monday (Marillion)
2) Ladbroke Grove (AJ Tracey)
3) Portobello Road (Dire Straits)
4) Abbey Road (Tori Amos)


----------



## Azol

Art Rock said:


> New theme: London calling!
> 
> Songs that in the title or lyrics include named parts of London (streets, parks, underground, rivers, etc), not generic songs about London.
> 
> ETA: If it is in the lyrics, please quote the relevant part.
> 
> 1) Chelsea Monday (Marillion)
> 2) Ladbroke Grove (AJ Tracey)
> 3) Portobello Road (Dire Straits)


It's Portobello Belle actually


----------



## Art Rock

You're right. My memory failed me.

New board:

1) Chelsea Monday (Marillion)
2) Ladbroke Grove (AJ Tracey)
3) Abbey Road (Tori Amos)


----------



## Art Rock

You're right. My memory failed me.

New board:

1) Chelsea Monday (Marillion)
2) Ladbroke Grove (AJ Tracey)
3) Abbey Road (Tori Amos)
4) Baker Street (Gerry Rafferty)


----------



## Rogerx

New board:

1) Chelsea Monday (Marillion)
2) Ladbroke Grove (AJ Tracey)
3) Abbey Road (Tori Amos)
4) Baker Street (Gerry Rafferty)
5) Maids of Bond Street( David Bowie)


----------



## Art Rock

New board:

1) Chelsea Monday (Marillion)
2) Ladbroke Grove (AJ Tracey)
3) Abbey Road (Tori Amos)
4) Baker Street (Gerry Rafferty)
5) Maids of Bond Street( David Bowie)
6) West End girls (Pet Shop Boys)


----------



## Room2201974

New board:

1) Chelsea Monday (Marillion)
2) Ladbroke Grove (AJ Tracey)
3) Abbey Road (Tori Amos)
4) Baker Street (Gerry Rafferty)
5) Maids of Bond Street( David Bowie)
6) West End girls (Pet Shop Boys)
7) Let Him Dangle (Elvis Costello) 

"Not many people thought that Bentley would hang
But the word never came, the phone never rang
Outside Wandsworth Prison there was horror and hate
As the hangman shook Bentley's hand to calculate his weight
Let him dangle"


----------



## Art Rock

Current board (I chopped off the theme definition some posts ago):

New theme: London calling!

Songs that in the title or lyrics include named parts of London (streets, parks, underground, rivers, etc), not generic songs about London.

ETA: If it is in the lyrics, please quote the relevant part.

1) Chelsea Monday (Marillion)
2) Ladbroke Grove (AJ Tracey)
3) Abbey Road (Tori Amos)
4) Baker Street (Gerry Rafferty)
5) Maids of Bond Street( David Bowie)
6) West End girls (Pet Shop Boys)
7) Let Him Dangle (Elvis Costello)


----------



## SanAntone

Current board (I chopped off the theme definition some posts ago):

New theme: London calling!

Songs that in the title or lyrics include named parts of London (streets, parks, underground, rivers, etc), not generic songs about London.

ETA: If it is in the lyrics, please quote the relevant part.

1) Chelsea Monday (Marillion)
2) Ladbroke Grove (AJ Tracey)
3) Abbey Road (Tori Amos)
4) Baker Street (Gerry Rafferty)
5) Maids of Bond Street( David Bowie)
6) West End girls (Pet Shop Boys)
7) Let Him Dangle (Elvis Costello) 
8) Dedicated Follower of Fashion (The Kinks)

_They seek him here, they seek him there
In Regent Street and Leicester Square
Everywhere the Carnabetian army marches on
Each one an dedicated follower of fashion_


----------



## Rogerx

Current board (I chopped off the theme definition some posts ago):

New theme: London calling!

Songs that in the title or lyrics include named parts of London (streets, parks, underground, rivers, etc), not generic songs about London.

ETA: If it is in the lyrics, please quote the relevant part.

1) Chelsea Monday (Marillion)
2) Ladbroke Grove (AJ Tracey)
3) Abbey Road (Tori Amos)
4) Baker Street (Gerry Rafferty)
5) Maids of Bond Street( David Bowie)
6) West End girls (Pet Shop Boys)
7) Let Him Dangle (Elvis Costello)
8) Dedicated Follower of Fashion (The Kinks)
9) All Over Now (The Cranberries )

Do you remember?
Remember the night?
At a hotel in London
They started to fight


----------



## Azol

New theme: London calling!

Songs that in the title or lyrics include named parts of London (streets, parks, underground, rivers, etc), not generic songs about London.

ETA: If it is in the lyrics, please quote the relevant part.

1) Chelsea Monday (Marillion)
2) Ladbroke Grove (AJ Tracey)
3) Abbey Road (Tori Amos)
4) Baker Street (Gerry Rafferty)
5) Maids of Bond Street( David Bowie)
6) West End girls (Pet Shop Boys)
7) Let Him Dangle (Elvis Costello)
8) Dedicated Follower of Fashion (The Kinks)
9) All Over Now (The Cranberries 
10) Rendezvous 6:02 (UK)
_
It's 5 o'clock
Driving down Park Lane
As London leaves
For the weekend again
Through the dark city streets
In the clinging rain
I take my car
Towards the Thames
And Waterloo_

I fully expected Art Rock to call this one immediately!


----------



## Azol

New theme: islands! (in title or in lyrics)
One song per named island, but some imaginary islands should also work.
Ireland and Great Britain are too obvious so these are disqualified.

1) Islands in the Stream (Kenny Rodgers / Dolly Parton)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: islands! (in title or in lyrics)
One song per named island, but some imaginary islands should also work.
Ireland and Great Britain are too obvious so these are disqualified.

1) Islands in the Stream (Kenny Rodgers / Dolly Parton)
2) La Isla Bonita ( Madonna)


----------



## Art Rock

Azol said:


> I fully expected Art Rock to call this one immediately!




It was on my list. Excellent song (5/6 on the artrockometer).


----------



## Art Rock

We've done islands:

_New theme: islands (title must contain the word island(s) or the name of an island)

1) Island girl (Elton John)
2) I'm on an Island ( The Kinks)
3) Enchanted Island (The Four Lads)
4) Living In An Island (The Boomtown Rats)
5) An island in the darkness (Strictly Inc - Tony Banks)
6) Make Me an Island ( Joe Dolan)
7) Thunder Island (Jay Ferguson)
8) Sanibel (CSN&Y)
9) Blue Hawaii ( Elvis Presley)
10) Lady of the Island (CSN)_


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: islands! (in title or in lyrics)
One song per named island, but some imaginary islands should also work.
Ireland and Great Britain are too obvious so these are disqualified.

Disqualified songs from a previous similar theme:
1) Island girl (Elton John)
2) I'm on an Island ( The Kinks)
3) Enchanted Island (The Four Lads)
4) Living In An Island (The Boomtown Rats)
5) An island in the darkness (Strictly Inc - Tony Banks)
6) Make Me an Island ( Joe Dolan)
7) Thunder Island (Jay Ferguson)
8) Sanibel (CSN&Y)
9) Blue Hawaii ( Elvis Presley)
10) Lady of the Island (CSN)



1) Islands in the Stream (Kenny Rodgers / Dolly Parton)
2) La Isla Bonita ( Madonna)
3) Jamaica farewell (Harry Belafonte)


----------



## Art Rock

Looking back at the London theme, #9 obviously does not meet the theme. We still need a tenth for that one (I already posted my three).


----------



## Azol

Rogerx, what have you done!


----------



## Art Rock

Previous theme to be finished:

New theme: London calling!

Songs that in the title or lyrics include named parts of London (streets, parks, underground, rivers, etc), not generic songs about London.

ETA: If it is in the lyrics, please quote the relevant part.

1) Chelsea Monday (Marillion)
2) Ladbroke Grove (AJ Tracey)
3) Abbey Road (Tori Amos)
4) Baker Street (Gerry Rafferty)
5) Maids of Bond Street( David Bowie)
6) West End girls (Pet Shop Boys)
7) Let Him Dangle (Elvis Costello)
8) Dedicated Follower of Fashion (The Kinks)
9) Rendezvous 6:02 (UK)


This is now running in parallel to the islands theme.


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: London calling!

Songs that in the title or lyrics include named parts of London (streets, parks, underground, rivers, etc), not generic songs about London.

ETA: If it is in the lyrics, please quote the relevant part.

1) Chelsea Monday (Marillion)
2) Ladbroke Grove (AJ Tracey)
3) Abbey Road (Tori Amos)
4) Baker Street (Gerry Rafferty)
5) Maids of Bond Street( David Bowie)
6) West End girls (Pet Shop Boys)
7) Let Him Dangle (Elvis Costello)
8) Dedicated Follower of Fashion (The Kinks)
9) Rendezvous 6:02 (UK)
10) English Trees (Crowded House)

_England cries and she plays for him
The chords entwined like a requiem
Although it's springtime and color is new
In Regent's Park I will mourn for you _

For Paul Hester!


----------



## Art Rock

To avoid confusion:




New theme: islands! (in title or in lyrics)
One song per named island, but some imaginary islands should also work.
Ireland and Great Britain are too obvious so these are disqualified.

Disqualified songs from a previous similar theme:
1) Island girl (Elton John)
2) I'm on an Island ( The Kinks)
3) Enchanted Island (The Four Lads)
4) Living In An Island (The Boomtown Rats)
5) An island in the darkness (Strictly Inc - Tony Banks)
6) Make Me an Island ( Joe Dolan)
7) Thunder Island (Jay Ferguson)
8) Sanibel (CSN&Y)
9) Blue Hawaii ( Elvis Presley)
10) Lady of the Island (CSN)



1) Islands in the Stream (Kenny Rodgers / Dolly Parton)
2) La Isla Bonita ( Madonna)
3) Jamaica farewell (Harry Belafonte)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: islands! (in title or in lyrics)
One song per named island, but some imaginary islands should also work.
Ireland and Great Britain are too obvious so these are disqualified.

Disqualified songs from a previous similar theme:
1) Island girl (Elton John)
2) I'm on an Island ( The Kinks)
3) Enchanted Island (The Four Lads)
4) Living In An Island (The Boomtown Rats)
5) An island in the darkness (Strictly Inc - Tony Banks)
6) Make Me an Island ( Joe Dolan)
7) Thunder Island (Jay Ferguson)
8) Sanibel (CSN&Y)
9) Blue Hawaii ( Elvis Presley)
10) Lady of the Island (CSN)



1) Islands in the Stream (Kenny Rodgers / Dolly Parton)
2) La Isla Bonita ( Madonna)
3) Jamaica farewell (Harry Belafonte) 
4) Alcatraz (Leon Russell)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: islands! (in title or in lyrics)
One song per named island, but some imaginary islands should also work.
Ireland and Great Britain are too obvious so these are disqualified.

_Disqualified songs from a previous similar theme:
1) Island girl (Elton John)
2) I'm on an Island ( The Kinks)
3) Enchanted Island (The Four Lads)
4) Living In An Island (The Boomtown Rats)
5) An island in the darkness (Strictly Inc - Tony Banks)
6) Make Me an Island ( Joe Dolan)
7) Thunder Island (Jay Ferguson)
8) Sanibel (CSN&Y)
9) Blue Hawaii ( Elvis Presley)
10) Lady of the Island (CSN)_

1) Islands in the Stream (Kenny Rodgers / Dolly Parton)
2) La Isla Bonita (Madonna)
3) Jamaica farewell (Harry Belafonte)
4) Alcatraz (Leon Russell)
5) Hawaiian War Chant (Ta-Hu-Wa-Hu-Wai) (Spike Jones and his Wacky Wakakians)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: islands! (in title or in lyrics)
One song per named island, but some imaginary islands should also work.
Ireland and Great Britain are too obvious so these are disqualified.

Disqualified songs from a previous similar theme:
1) Island girl (Elton John)
2) I'm on an Island ( The Kinks)
3) Enchanted Island (The Four Lads)
4) Living In An Island (The Boomtown Rats)
5) An island in the darkness (Strictly Inc - Tony Banks)
6) Make Me an Island ( Joe Dolan)
7) Thunder Island (Jay Ferguson)
8) Sanibel (CSN&Y)
9) Blue Hawaii ( Elvis Presley)
10) Lady of the Island (CSN)



1) Islands in the Stream (Kenny Rodgers / Dolly Parton)
2) La Isla Bonita (Madonna)
3) Jamaica farewell (Harry Belafonte)
4) Alcatraz (Leon Russell)
5) Hawaiian War Chant (Ta-Hu-Wa-Hu-Wai) (Spike Jones and his Wacky Wakakians)
6) Barbados (Typically Tropical)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: islands! (in title or in lyrics)
One song per named island, but some imaginary islands should also work.
Ireland and Great Britain are too obvious so these are disqualified.

Disqualified songs from a previous similar theme:
1) Island girl (Elton John)
2) I'm on an Island ( The Kinks)
3) Enchanted Island (The Four Lads)
4) Living In An Island (The Boomtown Rats)
5) An island in the darkness (Strictly Inc - Tony Banks)
6) Make Me an Island ( Joe Dolan)
7) Thunder Island (Jay Ferguson)
8) Sanibel (CSN&Y)
9) Blue Hawaii ( Elvis Presley)
10) Lady of the Island (CSN)



1) Islands in the Stream (Kenny Rodgers / Dolly Parton)
2) La Isla Bonita (Madonna)
3) Jamaica farewell (Harry Belafonte)
4) Alcatraz (Leon Russell)
5) Hawaiian War Chant (Ta-Hu-Wa-Hu-Wai) (Spike Jones and his Wacky Wakakians)
6) Barbados (Typically Tropical) 
7) Haitian Fight Song (Charles Mingus)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: islands! (in title or in lyrics)
One song per named island, but some imaginary islands should also work.
Ireland and Great Britain are too obvious so these are disqualified.

Disqualified songs from a previous similar theme:
1) Island girl (Elton John)
2) I'm on an Island ( The Kinks)
3) Enchanted Island (The Four Lads)
4) Living In An Island (The Boomtown Rats)
5) An island in the darkness (Strictly Inc - Tony Banks)
6) Make Me an Island ( Joe Dolan)
7) Thunder Island (Jay Ferguson)
8) Sanibel (CSN&Y)
9) Blue Hawaii ( Elvis Presley)
10) Lady of the Island (CSN)



1) Islands in the Stream (Kenny Rodgers / Dolly Parton)
2) La Isla Bonita (Madonna)
3) Jamaica farewell (Harry Belafonte)
4) Alcatraz (Leon Russell)
5) Hawaiian War Chant (Ta-Hu-Wa-Hu-Wai) (Spike Jones and his Wacky Wakakians)
6) Barbados (Typically Tropical)
7) Haitian Fight Song (Charles Mingus)
8) Living Through Another Cuba (XTC)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: islands! (in title or in lyrics)
One song per named island, but some imaginary islands should also work.
Ireland and Great Britain are too obvious so these are disqualified.

Disqualified songs from a previous similar theme:
1) Island girl (Elton John)
2) I'm on an Island ( The Kinks)
3) Enchanted Island (The Four Lads)
4) Living In An Island (The Boomtown Rats)
5) An island in the darkness (Strictly Inc - Tony Banks)
6) Make Me an Island ( Joe Dolan)
7) Thunder Island (Jay Ferguson)
8) Sanibel (CSN&Y)
9) Blue Hawaii ( Elvis Presley)
10) Lady of the Island (CSN)



1) Islands in the Stream (Kenny Rodgers / Dolly Parton)
2) La Isla Bonita (Madonna)
3) Jamaica farewell (Harry Belafonte)
4) Alcatraz (Leon Russell)
5) Hawaiian War Chant (Ta-Hu-Wa-Hu-Wai) (Spike Jones and his Wacky Wakakians)
6) Barbados (Typically Tropical)
7) Haitian Fight Song (Charles Mingus)
8) Living Through Another Cuba (XTC
9) I Am An Island ( Richard Clapton)


----------



## Azol

New theme: islands! (in title or in lyrics)
One song per named island, but some imaginary islands should also work.
Ireland and Great Britain are too obvious so these are disqualified.

Disqualified songs from a previous similar theme:
1) Island girl (Elton John)
2) I'm on an Island ( The Kinks)
3) Enchanted Island (The Four Lads)
4) Living In An Island (The Boomtown Rats)
5) An island in the darkness (Strictly Inc - Tony Banks)
6) Make Me an Island ( Joe Dolan)
7) Thunder Island (Jay Ferguson)
8) Sanibel (CSN&Y)
9) Blue Hawaii ( Elvis Presley)
10) Lady of the Island (CSN)

1) Islands in the Stream (Kenny Rodgers / Dolly Parton)
2) La Isla Bonita (Madonna)
3) Jamaica farewell (Harry Belafonte)
4) Alcatraz (Leon Russell)
5) Hawaiian War Chant (Ta-Hu-Wa-Hu-Wai) (Spike Jones and his Wacky Wakakians)
6) Barbados (Typically Tropical)
7) Haitian Fight Song (Charles Mingus)
8) Living Through Another Cuba (XTC
9) I Am An Island ( Richard Clapton)
10) Sailors of Fortune (Melinda Caroll)

_Somewhere beyond the blue horizon
There's an island waiting for me..._


----------



## Azol

New theme is open for grabs


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Pardon my French!

Song title and most of the song is in English, but there are a few lines in French.

1) Fade to grey (Visage)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Pardon my French!

Song title and most of the song is in English, but there are a few lines in French.

1) Fade to grey (Visage)
2) The Partisan (Leonard Cohen) ...didn't I mention that in a similar theme some months ago?


----------



## Art Rock

*searches again, now on The Partisan*

Yes, that one did not come up because it did not say French, and it did not have the handful of songs I was thinking of. November last year by the way.

Disqualified:
1) Auld Lang Syne (Dougie MacLean)
2) Voulez-Vous (Abba)
3) Pour Le Monde (Crowded House)
4) Acadian Driftwood (The Band)
5) Michelle (The Beatles)
6) Hold on tight (ELO)
7) The Partisan (Leonard Cohen)
8) Lady Marmalade (Patti LaBelle)
9) Neil and Jack and Me (King Crimson)
10) You Never Can Tell (Chuck Berry)


----------



## Art Rock

Corrected board:


New theme: Pardon my French!

Song title and most of the song is in English, but there are a few lines in French.

Disqualified:
1) Auld Lang Syne (Dougie MacLean)
2) Voulez-Vous (Abba)
3) Pour Le Monde (Crowded House)
4) Acadian Driftwood (The Band)
5) Michelle (The Beatles)
6) Hold on tight (ELO)
7) The Partisan (Leonard Cohen)
8) Lady Marmalade (Patti LaBelle)
9) Neil and Jack and Me (King Crimson)
10) You Never Can Tell (Chuck Berry)


1) Fade to grey (Visage)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

...I messed up...


----------



## Art Rock

The theme might be too restricting, given that a number of candidates are now disqualified. I'm fine if someone starts a new theme.


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Pardon my French!

Song title and most of the song is in English, but there are a few lines in French.

Disqualified:
1) Auld Lang Syne (Dougie MacLean)
2) Voulez-Vous (Abba)
3) Pour Le Monde (Crowded House)
4) Acadian Driftwood (The Band)
5) Michelle (The Beatles)
6) Hold on tight (ELO)
7) The Partisan (Leonard Cohen)
8) Lady Marmalade (Patti LaBelle)
9) Neil and Jack and Me (King Crimson)
10) You Never Can Tell (Chuck Berry)


1) Fade to grey (Visage) 
2) Psycho Killer (The Talking Heads)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Pardon my French!

Song title and most of the song is in English, but there are a few lines in French.

Disqualified:
1) Auld Lang Syne (Dougie MacLean)
2) Voulez-Vous (Abba)
3) Pour Le Monde (Crowded House)
4) Acadian Driftwood (The Band)
5) Michelle (The Beatles)
6) Hold on tight (ELO)
7) The Partisan (Leonard Cohen)
8) Lady Marmalade (Patti LaBelle)
9) Neil and Jack and Me (King Crimson)
10) You Never Can Tell (Chuck Berry)


1) Fade to grey (Visage)
2) Psycho Killer (The Talking Heads)
3) I've seen that face before (Grace Jones)


----------



## Azol

New theme: Pardon my French!

Song title and most of the song is in English, but there are a few lines in French.

Disqualified:
1) Auld Lang Syne (Dougie MacLean)
2) Voulez-Vous (Abba)
3) Pour Le Monde (Crowded House)
4) Acadian Driftwood (The Band)
5) Michelle (The Beatles)
6) Hold on tight (ELO)
7) The Partisan (Leonard Cohen)
8) Lady Marmalade (Patti LaBelle)
9) Neil and Jack and Me (King Crimson)
10) You Never Can Tell (Chuck Berry)

1) Fade to grey (Visage)
2) Psycho Killer (The Talking Heads)
3) I've seen that face before (Grace Jones)
4) Ritual (Yes)
_
Nous sommes du soleil
We love when we play_


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Pardon my French!

Song title and most of the song is in English, but there are a few lines in French.

Disqualified:
1) Auld Lang Syne (Dougie MacLean)
2) Voulez-Vous (Abba)
3) Pour Le Monde (Crowded House)
4) Acadian Driftwood (The Band)
5) Michelle (The Beatles)
6) Hold on tight (ELO)
7) The Partisan (Leonard Cohen)
8) Lady Marmalade (Patti LaBelle)
9) Neil and Jack and Me (King Crimson)
10) You Never Can Tell (Chuck Berry)


1) Fade to grey (Visage)
2) Psycho Killer (The Talking Heads)
3) I've seen that face before (Grace Jones)
4) Ritual (Yes)
5) Hit Me With Your Rhythm Stick (Ian Dury and the Blockheads)


----------



## Azol

New theme: Pardon my French!

Song title and most of the song is in English, but there are a few lines in French.

Disqualified:
1) Auld Lang Syne (Dougie MacLean)
2) Voulez-Vous (Abba)
3) Pour Le Monde (Crowded House)
4) Acadian Driftwood (The Band)
5) Michelle (The Beatles)
6) Hold on tight (ELO)
7) The Partisan (Leonard Cohen)
8) Lady Marmalade (Patti LaBelle)
9) Neil and Jack and Me (King Crimson)
10) You Never Can Tell (Chuck Berry)

1) Fade to grey (Visage)
2) Psycho Killer (The Talking Heads)
3) I've seen that face before (Grace Jones)
4) Ritual (Yes)
5) Hit Me With Your Rhythm Stick (Ian Dury and the Blockheads)
6) Bitter Suite (Marillion)

_Two hundred francs for sanctuary and she led me by the hand
To a room of dancing shadows where all the heartache disappears
And from glowing tongues of candles I heard her whisper in my ear
"J'entend ton coeur"_


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Pardon my French!

Song title and most of the song is in English, but there are a few lines in French.

Disqualified:
1) Auld Lang Syne (Dougie MacLean)
2) Voulez-Vous (Abba)
3) Pour Le Monde (Crowded House)
4) Acadian Driftwood (The Band)
5) Michelle (The Beatles)
6) Hold on tight (ELO)
7) The Partisan (Leonard Cohen)
8) Lady Marmalade (Patti LaBelle)
9) Neil and Jack and Me (King Crimson)
10) You Never Can Tell (Chuck Berry)

1) Fade to grey (Visage)
2) Psycho Killer (The Talking Heads)
3) I've seen that face before (Grace Jones)
4) Ritual (Yes)
5) Hit Me With Your Rhythm Stick (Ian Dury and the Blockheads)
6) Bitter Suite (Marillion)
7) TV (The Flying Lizards)

_I think you're very, very, very,
Very, very, very, very, very, very...
Etends moi
Au dessous de toi
Je suis une sphinx
Les genoux a chacque cote
De vos cuisses_


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Pardon my French!

Song title and most of the song is in English, but there are a few lines in French.

Disqualified:
1) Auld Lang Syne (Dougie MacLean)
2) Voulez-Vous (Abba)
3) Pour Le Monde (Crowded House)
4) Acadian Driftwood (The Band)
5) Michelle (The Beatles)
6) Hold on tight (ELO)
7) The Partisan (Leonard Cohen)
8) Lady Marmalade (Patti LaBelle)
9) Neil and Jack and Me (King Crimson)
10) You Never Can Tell (Chuck Berry)

1) Fade to grey (Visage)
2) Psycho Killer (The Talking Heads)
3) I've seen that face before (Grace Jones)
4) Ritual (Yes)
5) Hit Me With Your Rhythm Stick (Ian Dury and the Blockheads)
6) Bitter Suite (Marillion)
7) TV (The Flying Lizards)
8) Hasta Mañana Monsieur (Sparks)

_Kimono my house mon amour
I am sure that this motion don't need no accompanying words
Guess I was wrong because you've fled
Leaving me with my michelin guide and half-empty foreign bed

Hasta mañana monsieur
Were the only words that I knew for sure
Hasta mañana monsieur
Were the three little words that I knew you'd adore
_


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Pardon my French!

Song title and most of the song is in English, but there are a few lines in French.

Disqualified:
1) Auld Lang Syne (Dougie MacLean)
2) Voulez-Vous (Abba)
3) Pour Le Monde (Crowded House)
4) Acadian Driftwood (The Band)
5) Michelle (The Beatles)
6) Hold on tight (ELO)
7) The Partisan (Leonard Cohen)
8) Lady Marmalade (Patti LaBelle)
9) Neil and Jack and Me (King Crimson)
10) You Never Can Tell (Chuck Berry)


1) Fade to grey (Visage)
2) Psycho Killer (The Talking Heads)
3) I've seen that face before (Grace Jones)
4) Ritual (Yes)
5) Hit Me With Your Rhythm Stick (Ian Dury and the Blockheads)
6) Bitter Suite (Marillion)
7) TV (The Flying Lizards)
8) Hasta Mañana Monsieur (Sparks)
9 ) Ma Bellle Amie (Tee Set)


----------



## Art Rock

Numbers 8 and 9 obviously do not qualify for the theme. 

New theme: Pardon my French!

Song title and most of the song is in English, but there are a few lines in French.

Disqualified:
1) Auld Lang Syne (Dougie MacLean)
2) Voulez-Vous (Abba)
3) Pour Le Monde (Crowded House)
4) Acadian Driftwood (The Band)
5) Michelle (The Beatles)
6) Hold on tight (ELO)
7) The Partisan (Leonard Cohen)
8) Lady Marmalade (Patti LaBelle)
9) Neil and Jack and Me (King Crimson)
10) You Never Can Tell (Chuck Berry)


1) Fade to grey (Visage)
2) Psycho Killer (The Talking Heads)
3) I've seen that face before (Grace Jones)
4) Ritual (Yes)
5) Hit Me With Your Rhythm Stick (Ian Dury and the Blockheads)
6) Bitter Suite (Marillion)
7) TV (The Flying Lizards)
8) Call me (Blondie)


----------



## Azol

Song title and most of the song is in English, but there are a few lines in French.

Disqualified:
1) Auld Lang Syne (Dougie MacLean)
2) Voulez-Vous (Abba)
3) Pour Le Monde (Crowded House)
4) Acadian Driftwood (The Band)
5) Michelle (The Beatles)
6) Hold on tight (ELO)
7) The Partisan (Leonard Cohen)
8) Lady Marmalade (Patti LaBelle)
9) Neil and Jack and Me (King Crimson)
10) You Never Can Tell (Chuck Berry)

1) Fade to grey (Visage)
2) Psycho Killer (The Talking Heads)
3) I've seen that face before (Grace Jones)
4) Ritual (Yes)
5) Hit Me With Your Rhythm Stick (Ian Dury and the Blockheads)
6) Bitter Suite (Marillion)
7) TV (The Flying Lizards)
8) Call me (Blondie)
9) Imelda (Mark Knopfler)

_Now we've got all of madame's *requisites* and all in madame's size
Madame's taste is truly *exquisite* she must accessorise
The belts are alligator the bags are kangaroo
*Enchanté* may I say the jade was made for you_


----------



## Art Rock

One French word (the first two bolded words are English) is hardly a line, but let's go on. 

There are some pretty well known songs that fit the theme and have not been posted.


----------



## Azol

Art Rock said:


> One French word (the first two bolded words are English) is hardly a line, but let's go on.
> 
> There are some pretty well known songs that fit the theme and have not been posted.


Well, all three are pronounced as French in the actual song (



)

Maybe I'll come up with better one while it still holds.


----------



## Art Rock

No problem - I don't know the song, so the French pronunciation escaped me.


----------



## Art Rock

It's been two hours, I can add a fourth.

New theme: Pardon my French!

Song title and most of the song is in English, but there are a few lines in French.

Disqualified:
1) Auld Lang Syne (Dougie MacLean)
2) Voulez-Vous (Abba)
3) Pour Le Monde (Crowded House)
4) Acadian Driftwood (The Band)
5) Michelle (The Beatles)
6) Hold on tight (ELO)
7) The Partisan (Leonard Cohen)
8) Lady Marmalade (Patti LaBelle)
9) Neil and Jack and Me (King Crimson)
10) You Never Can Tell (Chuck Berry)


1) Fade to grey (Visage)
2) Psycho Killer (The Talking Heads)
3) I've seen that face before (Grace Jones)
4) Ritual (Yes)
5) Hit Me With Your Rhythm Stick (Ian Dury and the Blockheads)
6) Bitter Suite (Marillion)
7) TV (The Flying Lizards)
8) Call me (Blondie)
9) Imelda (Mark Knopfler)
10) If you go away (Dusty Springfield)


Anyone can start a new theme.


----------



## Art Rock

No-one?

New theme: part(s) of an animal, preferably in title. If in lyrics, please quote.

1) Tigerfeet (Mud)


----------



## Azol

New theme: part(s) of an animal, preferably in title. If in lyrics, please quote.

1) Tigerfeet (Mud)
2) Fins (Jimmy Buffett)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: part(s) of an animal, preferably in title. If in lyrics, please quote.

1) Tigerfeet (Mud)
2) Fins (Jimmy Buffett)
3) On the Wings of a Nightingale (The Everly Brothers)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: part(s) of an animal, preferably in title. If in lyrics, please quote.

1) Tigerfeet (Mud)
2) Fins (Jimmy Buffett)
3) On the Wings of a Nightingale (The Everly Brothers)
4) Larks' tongues in aspic (King Crimson)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: part(s) of an animal, preferably in title. If in lyrics, please quote.

1) Tigerfeet (Mud)
2) Fins (Jimmy Buffett)
3) On the Wings of a Nightingale (The Everly Brothers)
4) Larks' tongues in aspic (King Crimson)
5) She Flies On Strange Wings (Golden Earring )


----------



## Azol

New theme: part(s) of an animal, preferably in title. If in lyrics, please quote.

1) Tigerfeet (Mud)
2) Fins (Jimmy Buffett)
3) On the Wings of a Nightingale (The Everly Brothers)
4) Larks' tongues in aspic (King Crimson)
5) She Flies On Strange Wings (Golden Earring )
6) A Trick of the Tail (Genesis)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: part(s) of an animal, preferably in title. If in lyrics, please quote.

1) Tigerfeet (Mud)
2) Fins (Jimmy Buffett)
3) On the Wings of a Nightingale (The Everly Brothers)
4) Larks' tongues in aspic (King Crimson)
5) She Flies On Strange Wings (Golden Earring )
6) A Trick of the Tail (Genesis)
7) Swanheart (Nightwish)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: part(s) of an animal, preferably in title. If in lyrics, please quote.

1) Tigerfeet (Mud)
2) Fins (Jimmy Buffett)
3) On the Wings of a Nightingale (The Everly Brothers)
4) Larks' tongues in aspic (King Crimson)
5) She Flies On Strange Wings (Golden Earring )
6) A Trick of the Tail (Genesis)
7) Swanheart (Nightwish) 
8) To Live (John Mellencamp)

_Sometimes we say silly things
And act like two little kids.
Like the tail wagging the dog,
We both get hurt by what was said._


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: part(s) of an animal, preferably in title. If in lyrics, please quote.

1) Tigerfeet (Mud)
2) Fins (Jimmy Buffett)
3) On the Wings of a Nightingale (The Everly Brothers)
4) Larks' tongues in aspic (King Crimson)
5) She Flies On Strange Wings (Golden Earring )
6) A Trick of the Tail (Genesis)
7) Swanheart (Nightwish)
8) To Live (John Mellencamp)
9) I've Got a Tiger by the Tail( Buck Owens )


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: part(s) of an animal, preferably in title. If in lyrics, please quote.

1) Tigerfeet (Mud)
2) Fins (Jimmy Buffett)
3) On the Wings of a Nightingale (The Everly Brothers)
4) Larks' tongues in aspic (King Crimson)
5) She Flies On Strange Wings (Golden Earring )
6) A Trick of the Tail (Genesis)
7) Swanheart (Nightwish)
8) To Live (John Mellencamp)
9) I've Got a Tiger by the Tail( Buck Owens ) 
10) When She's Gone (Mary Chapin Carpenter)

_Morning comes on an old cat's paws
And when the sun hits the walls
The light's as bright as it ever was
After or before_

I'll think of something in a little while.


----------



## SanAntone

Okay,

New theme: songs that mention a place in the United States. Could be a city, landmark, but nothing bigger than a state.

Only previous theme I could find was for places NOT in the United States, these were the songs:

_1) Winchester Cathedral (New Vaudeville Band)
2) Berlin (Fischer Z)
3) London Calling (The Clash)
4) Luton to Lisbon (Fischer Z)
5) Africa (Toto)
6) Kare Kare (Crowded House)
7) Girl In Oslo (Big Bang)
8) Nightboat to Cairo (Madness)
9) Kashmir (Led Zeppelin)
10) Back in the USSR (Beatles)_

1) Ode to Billie Joe (Bobbie Gentry) - Tallahatchie Bridge


----------



## Art Rock

We've done a bundle of these...

_New theme: Cities or villages in the USA. Must be in title. No repeats.

1) Galveston (Glen Campbell)
2) Houston (R.E.M.)
3) Please Come To Boston (Dave Loggins)
4) Johnsburg, Illinois (Tom Waits)
5) Is This the Way to Amarillo (Tony Christie )
6) By the Time I Get to Phoenix (Glen Campbell)
7) China Grove (Doobie Brothers)
8) Last Train to Clarksville ( The Monkees)
9) Allentown (Billy Joel)
10) Laredo (Chris Cagle)

New theme = US states (song title must contain the name of a state)

1.) Arizona (The Buffoons)
2.) Mississippi ( Pussycat.)
3.) California Dreaming (Mommas and the Papas)
4.) Sweet home Alabama (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
5.) Alabama (Neil Young)
6.) A Quick Death in Texas ( Clutch)
7.) 4 Dead in Ohio (Neil Young)
8.) New York New York (Frank Sinatra)
9.)Iowa (Slipknot)
10.) California Girls (Beach Boys)

Theme: US states (song title must contain the name of a state) - the sequel

Disqualified songs in post 6790.

1) It never rains in Southern California (Albert Hammond)
2) Say Yes! to M!ch!gan!" (Sufjan Stevens)
3) Arkansas (Bruce Springsteen)
4) Blue Hawaii (Elvis Presley)
5) Colorado (Manassas)
6) Delaware (Perry Como)
7) Going back to Indiana (Jackson 5)
8) Midnight Train to Georgia (Gladys Knight and the Pips)
9) Colorado Girl (Townes van Zandt)
10) New York Minute (Don Henley)

_


----------



## Art Rock

Shall we adjust the theme a bit?

New theme: songs that mention a landmark (not villages, cities or states) in the United States.

1) Ode to Billie Joe (Bobbie Gentry) - Tallahatchie Bridge
2) American tune (Paul Simon) - Statue of liberty


ETA: replaced 2) Mojave (Tumbleweeds) - Mojave desert, which is probably not a good example of a landmark.


----------



## SanAntone

I don't know if there are enough songs with landmarks. Maybe it would be better for someone to come up with a new theme.


----------



## Room2201974

Shall we adjust the theme a bit?

New theme: songs that mention a landmark (not villages, cities or states) in the United States.

1) Ode to Billie Joe (Bobbie Gentry) - Tallahatchie Bridge
2) Mojave (Tumbleweeds) - Mojave desert
3) Grand Coulee Dam (Woody Guthrie)


----------



## Room2201974

SanAntone said:


> I don't know if there are enough songs with landmarks. Maybe it would be better for someone to come up with a new theme.


We can do this!


----------



## Art Rock

discarded after checking definition of landmark.


----------



## Art Rock

landmark: an object or feature of a landscape or town that is easily seen and recognized from a distance, especially one that enables someone to establish their location.

I did not quite realize the meaning of Landmark. I'll change mine as well.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs that mention a landmark (not villages, cities or states) in the United States.

1) Ode to Billie Joe (Bobbie Gentry) - Tallahatchie Bridge
2) American tune (Paul Simon) - Statue of liberty
3) Grand Coulee Dam (Woody Guthrie)
4) There's a whole lot of loving (Guys and Dolls) - Hoover Dam

_Stronger than the dynamos of Hoover Dam in motion, you supply the reason why_


----------



## Azol

New theme: songs that mention a landmark (not villages, cities or states) in the United States.

1) Ode to Billie Joe (Bobbie Gentry) - Tallahatchie Bridge
2) American tune (Paul Simon) - Statue of liberty
3) Grand Coulee Dam (Woody Guthrie)
4) There's a whole lot of loving (Guys and Dolls) - Hoover Dam
5) Ryker Skies (IQ) - Rikers Island


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs that mention a landmark (not villages, cities or states) in the United States.

1) Ode to Billie Joe (Bobbie Gentry) - Tallahatchie Bridge
2) American tune (Paul Simon) - Statue of liberty
3) Grand Coulee Dam (Woody Guthrie)
4) There's a whole lot of loving (Guys and Dolls) - Hoover Dam
5) Ryker Skies (IQ) - Rikers Island
6) Graceland (Paul Simon)




I'm making a bit of a mess of this theme - I posted this, then deleted it, then went looking at the Wiki entry, turns out it is listed as an official USA landmark - so here it is once more.


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs that mention a landmark (not villages, cities or states) in the United States.

1) Ode to Billie Joe (Bobbie Gentry) - Tallahatchie Bridge
2) American tune (Paul Simon) - Statue of liberty
3) Grand Coulee Dam (Woody Guthrie)
4) There's a whole lot of loving (Guys and Dolls) - Hoover Dam
5) Ryker Skies (IQ) - Rikers Island
6) Graceland (Paul Simon)
7) MacArthur Park (Jimmy Webb)

_MacArthur Park (originally Westlake Park)[1] is a park dating back to the late nineteenth century in the Westlake neighborhood of Los Angeles, California. In the early 1940s, it was renamed after General Douglas MacArthur, and later designated City of Los Angeles Historic Cultural Monument #100._


----------



## HolstThePhone

1) Ode to Billie Joe (Bobbie Gentry) - Tallahatchie Bridge
2) American tune (Paul Simon) - Statue of liberty
3) Grand Coulee Dam (Woody Guthrie)
4) There's a whole lot of loving (Guys and Dolls) - Hoover Dam
5) Ryker Skies (IQ) - Rikers Island
6) Graceland (Paul Simon)
7) MacArthur Park (Jimmy Webb) 
8) Rocky Mountain High (John Denver)


----------



## Room2201974

1) Ode to Billie Joe (Bobbie Gentry) - Tallahatchie Bridge
2) American tune (Paul Simon) - Statue of liberty
3) Grand Coulee Dam (Woody Guthrie)
4) There's a whole lot of loving (Guys and Dolls) - Hoover Dam
5) Ryker Skies (IQ) - Rikers Island
6) Graceland (Paul Simon)
7) MacArthur Park (Jimmy Webb)
8) Rocky Mountain High (John Denver)
9) The 59th Street Bridge Song (Feelin' Groovy) (Simon and Garfunkel)


----------



## SanAntone

1) Ode to Billie Joe (Bobbie Gentry) - Tallahatchie Bridge
2) American tune (Paul Simon) - Statue of liberty
3) Grand Coulee Dam (Woody Guthrie)
4) There's a whole lot of loving (Guys and Dolls) - Hoover Dam
5) Ryker Skies (IQ) - Rikers Island
6) Graceland (Paul Simon)
7) MacArthur Park (Jimmy Webb)
8) Rocky Mountain High (John Denver)
9) The 59th Street Bridge Song (Feelin' Groovy) (Simon and Garfunkel) 
10) Get Your Kicks on Route 66 (Nat King Cole)

_Portions of the road that passed through Illinois, Missouri, New Mexico, and Arizona have been communally designated a National Scenic Byway by the name "Historic Route 66", returning the name to some maps._

If #10 is acceptable, someone else can come up with a new theme since I did the last one.


----------



## pianozach

SanAntone said:


> 1) Ode to Billie Joe (Bobbie Gentry) - Tallahatchie Bridge
> 2) American tune (Paul Simon) - Statue of liberty
> 3) Grand Coulee Dam (Woody Guthrie)
> 4) There's a whole lot of loving (Guys and Dolls) - Hoover Dam
> 5) Ryker Skies (IQ) - Rikers Island
> 6) Graceland (Paul Simon)
> 7) MacArthur Park (Jimmy Webb)
> 8) Rocky Mountain High (John Denver)
> 9) The 59th Street Bridge Song (Feelin' Groovy) (Simon and Garfunkel)
> 10) Get Your Kicks on Route 66 (Nat King Cole)
> 
> _Portions of the road that passed through Illinois, Missouri, New Mexico, and Arizona have been communally designated a National Scenic Byway by the name "Historic Route 66", returning the name to some maps._
> 
> If #10 is acceptable, someone else can come up with a new theme since I did the last one.


I'm not the Arbiter, but I'd say that *Route 66* is a landmark.


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Songs by Billy (Bill, Billie, Will, William,and Williams OK). No repeats for artist.

1) Nothing From Nothing (Billy Preston)


----------



## Bulldog

Theme: Songs by Billy (Bill, Billie, Will, William,and Williams OK). No repeats for artist.

1) Nothing From Nothing (Billy Preston)
2) Captain Jack (Billy Joel)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Songs by Billy (Bill, Billie, Will, William,and Williams OK). No repeats for artist.

1) Nothing From Nothing (Billy Preston)
2) Captain Jack (Billy Joel)
3) Harlem ( Bill Withers)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Songs by Billy (Bill, Billie, Will, William,and Williams OK). No repeats for artist.

1) Nothing From Nothing (Billy Preston)
2) Captain Jack (Billy Joel)
3) Harlem ( Bill Withers)
4) Achy Breaky Heart (Billy Ray Cyrus)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Songs by Billy (Bill, Billie, Will, William,and Williams OK). No repeats for artist.

1) Nothing From Nothing (Billy Preston)
2) Captain Jack (Billy Joel)
3) Harlem ( Bill Withers)
4) Achy Breaky Heart (Billy Ray Cyrus)
5) Eyes without a face ( Billy Idol)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Songs by Billy (Bill, Billie, Will, William,and Williams OK). No repeats for artist.

1) Nothing From Nothing (Billy Preston)
2) Captain Jack (Billy Joel)
3) Harlem ( Bill Withers)
4) Achy Breaky Heart (Billy Ray Cyrus)
5) Eyes without a face ( Billy Idol)
6) On The Road Again (Willie Nelson)


----------



## Art Rock

1) Nothing From Nothing (Billy Preston)
2) Captain Jack (Billy Joel)
3) Harlem ( Bill Withers)
4) Achy Breaky Heart (Billy Ray Cyrus)
5) Eyes without a face ( Billy Idol)
6) On The Road Again (Willie Nelson)
7) Trains and boats and plains (Billy J. Kramer and the Dakotas)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Songs by Billy (Bill, Billie, Will, William,and Williams OK). No repeats for artist.

1) Nothing From Nothing (Billy Preston)
2) Captain Jack (Billy Joel)
3) Harlem (Bill Withers)
4) Achy Breaky Heart (Billy Ray Cyrus)
5) Eyes without a face (Billy Idol)
6) On The Road Again (Willie Nelson)
7) Trains and boats and plains (Billy J. Kramer and the Dakotas)
8) Bad Guy (Billie Eilish)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Songs by Billy (Bill, Billie, Will, William,and Williams OK). No repeats for artist.

1) Nothing From Nothing (Billy Preston)
2) Captain Jack (Billy Joel)
3) Harlem (Bill Withers)
4) Achy Breaky Heart (Billy Ray Cyrus)
5) Eyes without a face (Billy Idol)
6) On The Road Again (Willie Nelson)
7) Trains and boats and plains (Billy J. Kramer and the Dakotas)
8) Bad Guy (Billie Eilish)
9) See You Later Alligator (Bill Haley )


----------



## Azol

Theme: Songs by Billy (Bill, Billie, Will, William,and Williams OK). No repeats for artist.

1) Nothing From Nothing (Billy Preston)
2) Captain Jack (Billy Joel)
3) Harlem (Bill Withers)
4) Achy Breaky Heart (Billy Ray Cyrus)
5) Eyes without a face (Billy Idol)
6) On The Road Again (Willie Nelson)
7) Trains and boats and plains (Billy J. Kramer and the Dakotas)
8) Bad Guy (Billie Eilish)
9) See You Later Alligator (Bill Haley )
10) Feel Like Going Home (The Notting Hillbillies)

Let me know if it also works


----------



## Art Rock

The theme starter should have the final say. If he rejects it, I'll offer Blanket on the ground (Billie Jo Spears) as an alternative.

Anyway, Azol, feel free to start a new theme.


----------



## Azol

New theme: let's work!
Song must mention some tool or machine (abstract digging or mining does not fill the bill).

1) Working on the Railroad (The Notting Hillbillies)

_This old hammer rings like silver
This old hammer rings like silver
This old hammer good buddy rings like silver
Shine like gold good buddy and it shine like gold_


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: let's work!
Song must mention some tool or machine (abstract digging or mining does not fill the bill).

_DQ songs from previous theme:

Theme: From the toolbox

1) Maxwell's Silver Hammer (The Beatles)
2) Monkey Wrench (Foo Fighters)
3) Hard Hat and a Hammer (Alan Jackson)
4) Nuts, Bolts, and Screws (Slade)
5) If I had a hammer (Pete Seeger)
6) Screwdriver (The White Stripes)
7) Nails In My Feet (Crowded House)
8) An Englishman in New York (Godley and Creme)
9) Gift of Screws ( Lindsey Buckingham)
10) U can't touch this (MC Hammer)_

1) Working on the Railroad (The Notting Hillbillies)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: let's work!
Song must mention some tool or machine (abstract digging or mining does not fill the bill).

DQ songs from previous theme:

Theme: From the toolbox

1) Maxwell's Silver Hammer (The Beatles)
2) Monkey Wrench (Foo Fighters)
3) Hard Hat and a Hammer (Alan Jackson)
4) Nuts, Bolts, and Screws (Slade)
5) If I had a hammer (Pete Seeger)
6) Screwdriver (The White Stripes)
7) Nails In My Feet (Crowded House)
8) An Englishman in New York (Godley and Creme)
9) Gift of Screws ( Lindsey Buckingham)
10) U can't touch this (MC Hammer)



1) Working on the Railroad (The Notting Hillbillies)
2) The Hammer Song( Nick Cave)


----------



## Art Rock

We also did a theme specifically on machine, but I did not post that as I think the current theme is clearly looking for a type of tool or type of machine.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: let's work!
Song must mention some tool or machine (abstract digging or mining does not fill the bill).

DQ songs from previous theme:

Theme: From the toolbox

1) Maxwell's Silver Hammer (The Beatles)
2) Monkey Wrench (Foo Fighters)
3) Hard Hat and a Hammer (Alan Jackson)
4) Nuts, Bolts, and Screws (Slade)
5) If I had a hammer (Pete Seeger)
6) Screwdriver (The White Stripes)
7) Nails In My Feet (Crowded House)
8) An Englishman in New York (Godley and Creme)
9) Gift of Screws ( Lindsey Buckingham)
10) U can't touch this (MC Hammer)



1) Working on the Railroad (The Notting Hillbillies)
2) The Hammer Song( Nick Cave)
3) My iron lung (Radiohead)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: let's work!
Song must mention some tool or machine (abstract digging or mining does not fill the bill).

DQ songs from previous theme:

Theme: From the toolbox

1) Maxwell's Silver Hammer (The Beatles)
2) Monkey Wrench (Foo Fighters)
3) Hard Hat and a Hammer (Alan Jackson)
4) Nuts, Bolts, and Screws (Slade)
5) If I had a hammer (Pete Seeger)
6) Screwdriver (The White Stripes)
7) Nails In My Feet (Crowded House)
8) An Englishman in New York (Godley and Creme)
9) Gift of Screws ( Lindsey Buckingham)
10) U can't touch this (MC Hammer)



1) Working on the Railroad (The Notting Hillbillies)
2) The Hammer Song( Nick Cave)
3) My iron lung (Radiohead)
4) Drivin' Nails In My Coffin( Hank Thompson)


----------



## Azol

New theme: let's work!
Song must mention some tool or machine (abstract digging or mining does not fill the bill).

DQ songs from previous theme:

Theme: From the toolbox

1) Maxwell's Silver Hammer (The Beatles)
2) Monkey Wrench (Foo Fighters)
3) Hard Hat and a Hammer (Alan Jackson)
4) Nuts, Bolts, and Screws (Slade)
5) If I had a hammer (Pete Seeger)
6) Screwdriver (The White Stripes)
7) Nails In My Feet (Crowded House)
8) An Englishman in New York (Godley and Creme)
9) Gift of Screws ( Lindsey Buckingham)
10) U can't touch this (MC Hammer)

1) Working on the Railroad (The Notting Hillbillies)
2) The Hammer Song( Nick Cave)
3) My iron lung (Radiohead)
4) Drivin' Nails In My Coffin( Hank Thompson) 
5) Sixteen Tons (Tennessee Ernie Ford)

_I was born one morning when the sun didn't shine
I picked up my shovel and I walked to the mine_


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: let's work!
Song must mention some tool or machine (abstract digging or mining does not fill the bill).

DQ songs from previous theme:

Theme: From the toolbox

1) Maxwell's Silver Hammer (The Beatles)
2) Monkey Wrench (Foo Fighters)
3) Hard Hat and a Hammer (Alan Jackson)
4) Nuts, Bolts, and Screws (Slade)
5) If I had a hammer (Pete Seeger)
6) Screwdriver (The White Stripes)
7) Nails In My Feet (Crowded House)
8) An Englishman in New York (Godley and Creme)
9) Gift of Screws ( Lindsey Buckingham)
10) U can't touch this (MC Hammer)



1) Working on the Railroad (The Notting Hillbillies)
2) The Hammer Song( Nick Cave)
3) My iron lung (Radiohead)
4) Drivin' Nails In My Coffin( Hank Thompson)
5) Sixteen Tons (Tennessee Ernie Ford)
6) Combine harvester (The Wurzels)


----------



## Azol

New theme: let's work!
Song must mention some tool or machine (abstract digging or mining does not fill the bill).

DQ songs from previous theme:

Theme: From the toolbox

1) Maxwell's Silver Hammer (The Beatles)
2) Monkey Wrench (Foo Fighters)
3) Hard Hat and a Hammer (Alan Jackson)
4) Nuts, Bolts, and Screws (Slade)
5) If I had a hammer (Pete Seeger)
6) Screwdriver (The White Stripes)
7) Nails In My Feet (Crowded House)
8) An Englishman in New York (Godley and Creme)
9) Gift of Screws ( Lindsey Buckingham)
10) U can't touch this (MC Hammer)



1) Working on the Railroad (The Notting Hillbillies)
2) The Hammer Song( Nick Cave)
3) My iron lung (Radiohead)
4) Drivin' Nails In My Coffin( Hank Thompson)
5) Sixteen Tons (Tennessee Ernie Ford)
6) Combine harvester (The Wurzels)
7) Power Tools (Ray Stevens)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: let's work!
Song must mention some tool or machine (abstract digging or mining does not fill the bill).

DQ songs from previous theme:

Theme: From the toolbox

1) Maxwell's Silver Hammer (The Beatles)
2) Monkey Wrench (Foo Fighters)
3) Hard Hat and a Hammer (Alan Jackson)
4) Nuts, Bolts, and Screws (Slade)
5) If I had a hammer (Pete Seeger)
6) Screwdriver (The White Stripes)
7) Nails In My Feet (Crowded House)
8) An Englishman in New York (Godley and Creme)
9) Gift of Screws ( Lindsey Buckingham)
10) U can't touch this (MC Hammer)



1) Working on the Railroad (The Notting Hillbillies)
2) The Hammer Song( Nick Cave)
3) My iron lung (Radiohead)
4) Drivin' Nails In My Coffin( Hank Thompson)
5) Sixteen Tons (Tennessee Ernie Ford)
6) Combine harvester (The Wurzels) 
7) Sledgehammer (Peter Gabriel)


----------



## Azol

New theme: let's work!
Song must mention some tool or machine (abstract digging or mining does not fill the bill).

DQ songs from previous theme:

Theme: From the toolbox

1) Maxwell's Silver Hammer (The Beatles)
2) Monkey Wrench (Foo Fighters)
3) Hard Hat and a Hammer (Alan Jackson)
4) Nuts, Bolts, and Screws (Slade)
5) If I had a hammer (Pete Seeger)
6) Screwdriver (The White Stripes)
7) Nails In My Feet (Crowded House)
8) An Englishman in New York (Godley and Creme)
9) Gift of Screws ( Lindsey Buckingham)
10) U can't touch this (MC Hammer)



1) Working on the Railroad (The Notting Hillbillies)
2) The Hammer Song( Nick Cave)
3) My iron lung (Radiohead)
4) Drivin' Nails In My Coffin( Hank Thompson)
5) Sixteen Tons (Tennessee Ernie Ford)
6) Combine harvester (The Wurzels)
7) Power Tools (Ray Stevens) 
8) Sledgehammer (Peter Gabriel) 

Fixed list


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: let's work!
Song must mention some tool or machine (abstract digging or mining does not fill the bill).

DQ songs from previous theme:

Theme: From the toolbox

1) Maxwell's Silver Hammer (The Beatles)
2) Monkey Wrench (Foo Fighters)
3) Hard Hat and a Hammer (Alan Jackson)
4) Nuts, Bolts, and Screws (Slade)
5) If I had a hammer (Pete Seeger)
6) Screwdriver (The White Stripes)
7) Nails In My Feet (Crowded House)
8) An Englishman in New York (Godley and Creme)
9) Gift of Screws ( Lindsey Buckingham)
10) U can't touch this (MC Hammer)

1) Working on the Railroad (The Notting Hillbillies)
2) The Hammer Song( Nick Cave)
3) My iron lung (Radiohead)
4) Drivin' Nails In My Coffin( Hank Thompson)
5) Sixteen Tons (Tennessee Ernie Ford)
6) Combine harvester (The Wurzels)
7) Power Tools (Ray Stevens)
8) Sledgehammer (Peter Gabriel)
9) Mrs. Bartolozzi (Kate Bush)

_Slooshy sloshy slooshy sloshy
Get that dirty shirty clean
Slooshy sloshy slooshy sloshy
Make those cuffs and collars gleam
Everything clean and shiny
Washing machine
Washing machine
Washing machine_


----------



## pianozach

Azol said:


> Theme: Songs by Billy (Bill, Billie, Will, William,and Williams OK). No repeats for artist.
> 
> 1) Nothing From Nothing (Billy Preston)
> 2) Captain Jack (Billy Joel)
> 3) Harlem (Bill Withers)
> 4) Achy Breaky Heart (Billy Ray Cyrus)
> 5) Eyes without a face (Billy Idol)
> 6) On The Road Again (Willie Nelson)
> 7) Trains and boats and plains (Billy J. Kramer and the Dakotas)
> 8) Bad Guy (Billie Eilish)
> 9) See You Later Alligator (Bill Haley )
> 10) Feel Like Going Home (The Notting Hillbillies)
> 
> Let me know if it also works





Art Rock said:


> The theme starter should have the final say. If he rejects it, I'll offer Blanket on the ground (Billie Jo Spears) as an alternative.
> 
> Anyway, Azol, feel free to start a new theme.


*Hillbillies* is brilliant.

Fine by me.

I'm in PDT time zone. So It's unlikely for me to posting in the middle of the night. It seems that a great many members of TC are many hours ahead of me.

So right now it's 9:10 AM, but it's already tonight in Poland.


----------



## HolstThePhone

New theme: let's work!
Song must mention some tool or machine (abstract digging or mining does not fill the bill).

DQ songs from previous theme:

Theme: From the toolbox

1) Maxwell's Silver Hammer (The Beatles)
2) Monkey Wrench (Foo Fighters)
3) Hard Hat and a Hammer (Alan Jackson)
4) Nuts, Bolts, and Screws (Slade)
5) If I had a hammer (Pete Seeger)
6) Screwdriver (The White Stripes)
7) Nails In My Feet (Crowded House)
8) An Englishman in New York (Godley and Creme)
9) Gift of Screws ( Lindsey Buckingham)
10) U can't touch this (MC Hammer)

1) Working on the Railroad (The Notting Hillbillies)
2) The Hammer Song( Nick Cave)
3) My iron lung (Radiohead)
4) Drivin' Nails In My Coffin( Hank Thompson)
5) Sixteen Tons (Tennessee Ernie Ford)
6) Combine harvester (The Wurzels)
7) Power Tools (Ray Stevens)
8) Sledgehammer (Peter Gabriel)
9) Mrs. Bartolozzi (Kate Bush)
10) Fitter's Song (Ewan MacColl)

_I am a roving rambler, a fitter to me trade
I can fix you anything, a camshaft to a spade
I can fix a dodgy gearbox or mend a broken tread
Decoke a Leyland engine while I'm standing on me head_


----------



## Art Rock

Challenge was not completed, yours is the 10th.

Board correction:

New theme: let's work!
Song must mention some tool or machine (abstract digging or mining does not fill the bill).

DQ songs from previous theme:

Theme: From the toolbox

1) Maxwell's Silver Hammer (The Beatles)
2) Monkey Wrench (Foo Fighters)
3) Hard Hat and a Hammer (Alan Jackson)
4) Nuts, Bolts, and Screws (Slade)
5) If I had a hammer (Pete Seeger)
6) Screwdriver (The White Stripes)
7) Nails In My Feet (Crowded House)
8) An Englishman in New York (Godley and Creme)
9) Gift of Screws ( Lindsey Buckingham)
10) U can't touch this (MC Hammer)



1) Working on the Railroad (The Notting Hillbillies)
2) The Hammer Song( Nick Cave)
3) My iron lung (Radiohead)
4) Drivin' Nails In My Coffin( Hank Thompson)
5) Sixteen Tons (Tennessee Ernie Ford)
6) Combine harvester (The Wurzels)
7) Power Tools (Ray Stevens)
8) Sledgehammer (Peter Gabriel)
9) Mrs. Bartolozzi (Kate Bush)
10) Fitter's Song (Ewan MacColl)


----------



## HolstThePhone

New theme: songs containing references to children's stories

1) So How Come (No One Loves Me) (The Everly Brothers)

_If you wonder who the loneliest creatures in the world can be
They're the Ugly Duckling, the Little Black Sheep, and me_


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs containing references to children's stories

1) So How Come (No One Loves Me) (The Everly Brothers)
2) Cat's in the cradle (Harry Chapin)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs containing references to children's stories

1) So How Come (No One Loves Me) (The Everly Brothers)
2) Cat's in the cradle (Harry Chapin) 
3) Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Sailor (Yardbirds)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs containing references to children's stories

1) So How Come (No One Loves Me) (The Everly Brothers)
2) Cat's in the cradle (Harry Chapin)
3) Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Sailor (Yardbirds)
4) White rabbit (Jefferson Airplane)


inspired by Alice in Wonderland (Lewis Carroll)


----------



## Azol

New theme: songs containing references to children's stories

1) So How Come (No One Loves Me) (The Everly Brothers)
2) Cat's in the cradle (Harry Chapin)
3) Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Sailor (Yardbirds)
4) White rabbit (Jefferson Airplane)
5) Lavender (Marillion)

I hope a nursery rhyme fits the bill


----------



## pianozach

New theme: songs containing references to children's stories

1) So How Come (No One Loves Me) (The Everly Brothers)
2) Cat's in the cradle (Harry Chapin)
3) Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Sailor (Yardbirds)
4) White rabbit (Jefferson Airplane)
5) Lavender (Marillion)
6) Piggy in the Middle (The Rutles)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: songs containing references to children's stories

1) So How Come (No One Loves Me) (The Everly Brothers)
2) Cat's in the cradle (Harry Chapin)
3) Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Sailor (Yardbirds)
4) White rabbit (Jefferson Airplane)
5) Lavender (Marillion)
6) Piggy in the Middle (The Rutles)
7) Three Little Pigs (Green Jelly)


----------



## HolstThePhone

New theme: songs containing references to children's stories

1) So How Come (No One Loves Me) (The Everly Brothers)
2) Cat's in the cradle (Harry Chapin)
3) Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Sailor (Yardbirds)
4) White rabbit (Jefferson Airplane)
5) Lavender (Marillion)
6) Piggy in the Middle (The Rutles)
7) Three Little Pigs (Green Jelly) 
8) Storytime (Nightwish)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs containing references to children's stories

1) So How Come (No One Loves Me) (The Everly Brothers)
2) Cat's in the cradle (Harry Chapin)
3) Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Sailor (Yardbirds)
4) White rabbit (Jefferson Airplane)
5) Lavender (Marillion)
6) Piggy in the Middle (The Rutles)
7) Three Little Pigs (Green Jelly) 
8) Coming Around Again/Itsy Bitsy Spider (Carly Simon)


----------



## HolstThePhone

New theme: songs containing references to children's stories

Just correcting the list

1) So How Come (No One Loves Me) (The Everly Brothers)
2) Cat's in the cradle (Harry Chapin)
3) Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Sailor (Yardbirds)
4) White rabbit (Jefferson Airplane)
5) Lavender (Marillion)
6) Piggy in the Middle (The Rutles)
7) Three Little Pigs (Green Jelly)
8) Storytime (Nightwish) 
9) Coming Around Again/Itsy Bitsy Spider (Carly Simon)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: songs containing references to children's stories

Just correcting the list

1) So How Come (No One Loves Me) (The Everly Brothers)
2) Cat's in the cradle (Harry Chapin)
3) Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Sailor (Yardbirds)
4) White rabbit (Jefferson Airplane)
5) Lavender (Marillion)
6) Piggy in the Middle (The Rutles)
7) Three Little Pigs (Green Jelly)
8) Storytime (Nightwish) 
9) Coming Around Again/Itsy Bitsy Spider (Carly Simon)
10) Mary Had A Little Lamb (Wings)

_The song is better if you listen to it knowing it's ironic._


----------



## pianozach

THEME: Better

1) Getting Better (The Beatles)


----------



## SanAntone

THEME: Better

1) Getting Better (The Beatles) 
2) Better Days (Bruce Springsteen)


----------



## Room2201974

THEME: Better

1) Getting Better (The Beatles)
2) Better Days (Bruce Springsteen)
3) You Better You Bet (The Who)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

THEME: Better

1) Getting Better (The Beatles)
2) Better Days (Bruce Springsteen)
3) You Better You Bet (The Who)
4) Even The Nights Are Better (Air Supply)


----------



## pianozach

THEME: Better

1) Getting Better (The Beatles)
2) Better Days (Bruce Springsteen)
3) You Better You Bet (The Who)
4) Even The Nights Are Better (Air Supply)
5) It Better End Soon (Chicago)


----------



## Rogerx

THEME: Better

1) Getting Better (The Beatles)
2) Better Days (Bruce Springsteen)
3) You Better You Bet (The Who)
4) Even The Nights Are Better (Air Supply)
5) It Better End Soon (Chicago)
6) Better and Worse( Clint Black)


----------



## Art Rock

THEME: Better

1) Getting Better (The Beatles)
2) Better Days (Bruce Springsteen)
3) You Better You Bet (The Who)
4) Even The Nights Are Better (Air Supply)
5) It Better End Soon (Chicago)
6) Better and Worse( Clint Black)
7) I should have known better (Jim Diamond)


----------



## Rogerx

THEME: Better

1) Getting Better (The Beatles)
2) Better Days (Bruce Springsteen)
3) You Better You Bet (The Who)
4) Even The Nights Are Better (Air Supply)
5) It Better End Soon (Chicago)
6) Better and Worse( Clint Black)
7) I should have known better (Jim Diamond)
8) It's Better to Dream ( Cliff Richard)


----------



## Art Rock

THEME: Better

1) Getting Better (The Beatles)
2) Better Days (Bruce Springsteen)
3) You Better You Bet (The Who)
4) Even The Nights Are Better (Air Supply)
5) It Better End Soon (Chicago)
6) Better and Worse( Clint Black)
7) I should have known better (Jim Diamond)
8) It's Better to Dream ( Cliff Richard)
9) Two beavers are better than one (Robin Sparkles)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

THEME: Better

1) Getting Better (The Beatles)
2) Better Days (Bruce Springsteen)
3) You Better You Bet (The Who)
4) Even The Nights Are Better (Air Supply)
5) It Better End Soon (Chicago)
6) Better and Worse( Clint Black)
7) I should have known better (Jim Diamond)
8) It's Better to Dream ( Cliff Richard)
9) Two beavers are better than one (Robin Sparkles)
10) Better Now (Post Malone)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

...so hard to come up with a theme...

NEW THEME: BABIES

1) Crazy Babies (Ozzy)


----------



## Art Rock

NEW THEME: BABIES

1) Crazy Babies (Ozzy)
2) Cat's in the cradle (Harry Chapin)

_A child arrived just the other day
He came to the world in the usual way_


----------



## Rogerx

NEW THEME: BABIES

1) Crazy Babies (Ozzy)
2) Cat's in the cradle (Harry Chapin)
3) Billion Dollar Babies ( Alice Cooper)


----------



## Art Rock

NEW THEME: BABIES

1) Crazy Babies (Ozzy)
2) Cat's in the cradle (Harry Chapin)
3) Billion Dollar Babies ( Alice Cooper)
4) Having my baby (Paul Anka)


----------



## Rogerx

NEW THEME: BABIES

1) Crazy Babies (Ozzy)
2) Cat's in the cradle (Harry Chapin)
3) Billion Dollar Babies ( Alice Cooper)
4) Having my baby (Paul Anka)
5) New Babies New Toys (Orchestral Manoeuvres in the Dark)


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

Art Rock said:


> Not from me. I like most Dylan covers better than the original. :devil:
> 
> One of my favourite albums is a collection of Dylan songs translated and sung in the local dialect of Cologne. It's fantastic.


I used to feel the same. But now there's just something about his voice and his guitar/harmonica playing (especially in his heyday) which I find so genuine and expressive, and as of late I feel he's almost as great a performer as he is a songwriter. I find that very few covers really do his music justice (the Grateful Dead certainly could) and that it's incredibly rare that I'll prefer one to the original. As great as Hendrix's "Watchtower" is, I'd still take Dylan's version on JWH any day of the week. It's more common that I'll prefer a live performance or alternate take by Dylan himself to the original than a cover.


----------



## SanAntone

NEW THEME: BABIES

1) Crazy Babies (Ozzy)
2) Cat's in the cradle (Harry Chapin)
3) Billion Dollar Babies ( Alice Cooper)
4) Having my baby (Paul Anka)
5) New Babies New Toys (Orchestral Manoeuvres in the Dark) 
6) Baby Love (The Supremes)


----------



## Art Rock

NEW THEME: BABIES

1) Crazy Babies (Ozzy)
2) Cat's in the cradle (Harry Chapin)
3) Billion Dollar Babies ( Alice Cooper)
4) Having my baby (Paul Anka)
5) New Babies New Toys (Orchestral Manoeuvres in the Dark)
6) Baby Love (The Supremes)
7) The baby (The Hollies)


----------



## pianozach

NEW THEME: BABIES

1) Crazy Babies (Ozzy)
2) Cat's in the cradle (Harry Chapin)
3) Billion Dollar Babies ( Alice Cooper)
4) Having my baby (Paul Anka)
5) New Babies New Toys (Orchestral Manoeuvres in the Dark)
6) Baby Love (The Supremes)
7) The baby (The Hollies)
8) Isn't She Lovely? (Stevie Wonder)


----------



## SanAntone

NEW THEME: BABIES

1) Crazy Babies (Ozzy)
2) Cat's in the cradle (Harry Chapin)
3) Billion Dollar Babies ( Alice Cooper)
4) Having my baby (Paul Anka)
5) New Babies New Toys (Orchestral Manoeuvres in the Dark)
6) Baby Love (The Supremes)
7) The baby (The Hollies)
8) Isn't She Lovely? (Stevie Wonder) 
9) Sweet Baby James (James Taylor)


----------



## Azol

NEW THEME: BABIES

1) Crazy Babies (Ozzy)
2) Cat's in the cradle (Harry Chapin)
3) Billion Dollar Babies ( Alice Cooper)
4) Having my baby (Paul Anka)
5) New Babies New Toys (Orchestral Manoeuvres in the Dark)
6) Baby Love (The Supremes)
7) The baby (The Hollies)
8) Isn't She Lovely? (Stevie Wonder)
9) Sweet Baby James (James Taylor) 
10) What will baby be - Dolly Parton


----------



## Azol

New theme (a very risky one!): singalongs!
You cannot resist to sing along or just keep singing it long after the song is over.
If you cannot sing, mumbling or screeching also counts.

1) Killer (Van Der Graaf Generator)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme (a very risky one!): singalongs!
You cannot resist to sing along or just keep singing it long after the song is over.
If you cannot sing, mumbling or screeching also counts.

1) Killer (Van Der Graaf Generator)
2) We Will Rock You (Queen) <3


----------



## SanAntone

New theme (a very risky one!): singalongs!
You cannot resist to sing along or just keep singing it long after the song is over.
If you cannot sing, mumbling or screeching also counts.

1) Killer (Van Der Graaf Generator)
2) We Will Rock You (Queen) <3 
3) Hey Jude (The Beatles) - the last part, mainly.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme (a very risky one!): singalongs!
You cannot resist to sing along or just keep singing it long after the song is over.
If you cannot sing, mumbling or screeching also counts.

1) Killer (Van Der Graaf Generator)
2) We Will Rock You (Queen) <3 
3) Hey Jude (The Beatles) - the last part, mainly.
4) (Black Sabbath) :devil:


----------



## HolstThePhone

New theme (a very risky one!): singalongs!
You cannot resist to sing along or just keep singing it long after the song is over.
If you cannot sing, mumbling or screeching also counts.

1) Killer (Van Der Graaf Generator)
2) We Will Rock You (Queen) <3
3) Hey Jude (The Beatles) - the last part, mainly.
4) (Black Sabbath) :devil:
5) Wisemen (James Blunt) ("those three wise men have got a semi by the sea" is a hilarious lyric and I will not be told otherwise)


----------



## pianozach

New theme (a very risky one!): singalongs!
You cannot resist to sing along or just keep singing it long after the song is over.
If you cannot sing, mumbling or screeching also counts.

1) Killer (Van Der Graaf Generator)
2) We Will Rock You (Queen) <3
3) Hey Jude (The Beatles) - the last part, mainly.
4) (Black Sabbath) 
5) Wisemen (James Blunt) ("those three wise men have got a semi by the sea" is a hilarious lyric and I will not be told otherwise)
6) Atlantis (Donovan)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme (a very risky one!): singalongs!
You cannot resist to sing along or just keep singing it long after the song is over.
If you cannot sing, mumbling or screeching also counts.

1) Killer (Van Der Graaf Generator)
2) We Will Rock You (Queen) <3
3) Hey Jude (The Beatles) - the last part, mainly.
4) (Black Sabbath)
5) Wisemen (James Blunt) ("those three wise men have got a semi by the sea" is a hilarious lyric and I will not be told otherwise)
6) Atlantis (Donovan) 
7) Louie, Louie (The Kingsmen)


----------



## pianozach

New theme (a very risky one!): singalongs!
You cannot resist to sing along or just keep singing it long after the song is over.
If you cannot sing, mumbling or screeching also counts.

1) Killer (Van Der Graaf Generator)
2) We Will Rock You (Queen) <3
3) Hey Jude (The Beatles) - the last part, mainly.
4) (Black Sabbath)
5) Wisemen (James Blunt) ("those three wise men have got a semi by the sea" is a hilarious lyric and I will not be told otherwise)
6) Atlantis (Donovan) 
7) Louie, Louie (The Kingsmen)
8) Tequila (The Champs)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme (a very risky one!): singalongs!
You cannot resist to sing along or just keep singing it long after the song is over.
If you cannot sing, mumbling or screeching also counts.

1) Killer (Van Der Graaf Generator)
2) We Will Rock You (Queen) <3
3) Hey Jude (The Beatles) - the last part, mainly.
4) (Black Sabbath)
5) Wisemen (James Blunt) ("those three wise men have got a semi by the sea" is a hilarious lyric and I will not be told otherwise)
6) Atlantis (Donovan)
7) Louie, Louie (The Kingsmen)
8) Tequila (The Champs)
9) The winner takes it all ( ABBA)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme (a very risky one!): singalongs!
You cannot resist to sing along or just keep singing it long after the song is over.
If you cannot sing, mumbling or screeching also counts.

1) Killer (Van Der Graaf Generator)
2) We Will Rock You (Queen) <3
3) Hey Jude (The Beatles) - the last part, mainly.
4) (Black Sabbath)
5) Wisemen (James Blunt) ("those three wise men have got a semi by the sea" is a hilarious lyric and I will not be told otherwise)
6) Atlantis (Donovan)
7) Louie, Louie (The Kingsmen)
8) Tequila (The Champs)
9) The winner takes it all ( ABBA)
10) Born to be wild (Steppenwolf)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme (inspired by the previous one): Karaoke night!
Whether you like it or not, you have to pick a song to perform.
Which one will it be?
(Songs of preceding theme disqualified)

1) Crazy little thing called love (Queen)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme (inspired by the previous one): Karaoke night!
Whether you like it or not, you have to pick a song to perform.
Which one will it be?

1) Crazy little thing called love (Queen)
2) A Boy Called Sue ( Johnny Cash)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme (inspired by the previous one): Karaoke night!
Whether you like it or not, you have to pick a song to perform.
Which one will it be?

1) Crazy little thing called love (Queen)
2) A Boy Called Sue ( Johnny Cash)
3) Shakin' all over (Johnny Kidd and the Pirates)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme (inspired by the previous one): Karaoke night!
Whether you like it or not, you have to pick a song to perform.
Which one will it be?

1) Crazy little thing called love (Queen)
2) A Boy Called Sue ( Johnny Cash)
3) Shakin' all over (Johnny Kidd and the Pirates)
4) Strangers in the Night ( Frank Sinatra )


----------



## pianozach

New theme (inspired by the previous one): Karaoke night!
Whether you like it or not, you have to pick a song to perform.
Which one will it be?

1) Crazy little thing called love (Queen)
2) A Boy Called Sue (Johnny Cash)
3) Shakin' all over (Johnny Kidd and the Pirates)
4) Strangers in the Night (Frank Sinatra)
5) And When I Die (Blood, Sweat & Tears)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme (inspired by the previous one): Karaoke night!
Whether you like it or not, you have to pick a song to perform.
Which one will it be?

1) Crazy little thing called love (Queen)
2) A Boy Called Sue (Johnny Cash)
3) Shakin' all over (Johnny Kidd and the Pirates)
4) Strangers in the Night (Frank Sinatra)
5) And When I Die (Blood, Sweat & Tears)
6) Little Things (That Keep Us Together) (Scott Walker)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme (inspired by the previous one): Karaoke night!
Whether you like it or not, you have to pick a song to perform.
Which one will it be?
(Songs of preceding theme disqualified)

1) Crazy little thing called love (Queen)
2) A Boy Called Sue (Johnny Cash)
3) Shakin' all over (Johnny Kidd and the Pirates)
4) Strangers in the Night (Frank Sinatra)
5) And When I Die (Blood, Sweat & Tears)
6) Little Things (That Keep Us Together) (Scott Walker)
7) Back in the USSR (Beatles)


----------



## Azol

New theme (inspired by the previous one): Karaoke night!
Whether you like it or not, you have to pick a song to perform.
Which one will it be?
(Songs of preceding theme disqualified)

1) Crazy little thing called love (Queen)
2) A Boy Called Sue (Johnny Cash)
3) Shakin' all over (Johnny Kidd and the Pirates)
4) Strangers in the Night (Frank Sinatra)
5) And When I Die (Blood, Sweat & Tears)
6) Little Things (That Keep Us Together) (Scott Walker)
7) Back in the USSR (Beatles)
8) White Christmas (Bing Crosby)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme (inspired by the previous one): Karaoke night!
Whether you like it or not, you have to pick a song to perform.
Which one will it be?
(Songs of preceding theme disqualified)

1) Crazy little thing called love (Queen)
2) A Boy Called Sue (Johnny Cash)
3) Shakin' all over (Johnny Kidd and the Pirates)
4) Strangers in the Night (Frank Sinatra)
5) And When I Die (Blood, Sweat & Tears)
6) Little Things (That Keep Us Together) (Scott Walker)
7) Back in the USSR (Beatles)
8) White Christmas (Bing Crosby)
9) Green Green Grass of Home( Tom Jones)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme (inspired by the previous one): Karaoke night!
Whether you like it or not, you have to pick a song to perform.
Which one will it be?
(Songs of preceding theme disqualified)

1) Crazy little thing called love (Queen)
2) A Boy Called Sue (Johnny Cash)
3) Shakin' all over (Johnny Kidd and the Pirates)
4) Strangers in the Night (Frank Sinatra)
5) And When I Die (Blood, Sweat & Tears)
6) Little Things (That Keep Us Together) (Scott Walker)
7) Back in the USSR (Beatles)
8) White Christmas (Bing Crosby)
9) Green Green Grass of Home( Tom Jones)
10) Tears in heaven (Eric Clapton)

This theme was my suggestion, any body can start the next one.


----------



## Art Rock

I'll take it again then.
New theme: songs starting with the word I (not I'll, I'd, I'm, I've etc)

1) I only want to be with you (Dusty Springfield)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I'll take it again then.
New theme: songs starting with the word I (not I'll, I'd, I'm, I've etc)

1) I only want to be with you (Dusty Springfield)
2) I am the Working Class (Darkthrone)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs starting with the word I (not I'll, I'd, I'm, I've etc)

I'll take it again then.
New theme: songs starting with the word I (not I'll, I'd, I'm, I've etc)

1) I only want to be with you (Dusty Springfield)
2) I am the Working Class (Darkthrone)
3) I Will Follow Him (Little Peggy March)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs starting with the word I (not I'll, I'd, I'm, I've etc)

1) I only want to be with you (Dusty Springfield)
2) I am the Working Class (Darkthrone)
3) I Will Follow Him (Little Peggy March)
4) I am I said (Neil Diamond)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs starting with the word I (not I'll, I'd, I'm, I've etc)

1) I only want to be with you (Dusty Springfield)
2) I am the Working Class (Darkthrone)
3) I Will Follow Him (Little Peggy March)
4) I am I said (Neil Diamond)
5) I Will Survive ( Gloria Gaynor)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs starting with the word I (not I'll, I'd, I'm, I've etc)

1) I only want to be with you (Dusty Springfield)
2) I am the Working Class (Darkthrone)
3) I Will Follow Him (Little Peggy March)
4) I am I said (Neil Diamond)
5) I Will Survive ( Gloria Gaynor) 
6) I Am The Walrus The Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs starting with the word I (not I'll, I'd, I'm, I've etc)

1) I only want to be with you (Dusty Springfield)
2) I am the Working Class (Darkthrone)
3) I Will Follow Him (Little Peggy March)
4) I am I said (Neil Diamond)
5) I Will Survive ( Gloria Gaynor)
6) I Am The Walrus The Beatles)
7) I Want It All ( Queen)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs starting with the word I (not I'll, I'd, I'm, I've etc)

1) I only want to be with you (Dusty Springfield)
2) I am the Working Class (Darkthrone)
3) I Will Follow Him (Little Peggy March)
4) I am I said (Neil Diamond)
5) I Will Survive ( Gloria Gaynor)
6) I Am The Walrus The Beatles)
7) I Want It All ( Queen)
8) I want you to want me (Cheap Trick)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: songs starting with the word I (not I'll, I'd, I'm, I've etc)

1) I only want to be with you (Dusty Springfield)
2) I am the Working Class (Darkthrone)
3) I Will Follow Him (Little Peggy March)
4) I am I said (Neil Diamond)
5) I Will Survive ( Gloria Gaynor)
6) I Am The Walrus The Beatles)
7) I Want It All ( Queen)
8) I Don't Know (Ozzy)


----------



## Art Rock

Board correction:

New theme: songs starting with the word I (not I'll, I'd, I'm, I've etc)

1) I only want to be with you (Dusty Springfield)
2) I am the Working Class (Darkthrone)
3) I Will Follow Him (Little Peggy March)
4) I am I said (Neil Diamond)
5) I Will Survive ( Gloria Gaynor)
6) I Am The Walrus The Beatles)
7) I Want It All ( Queen)
8) I want you to want me (Cheap Trick)
9) I Don't Know (Ozzy)


----------



## SanAntone

Board correction:

New theme: songs starting with the word I (not I'll, I'd, I'm, I've etc)

1) I only want to be with you (Dusty Springfield)
2) I am the Working Class (Darkthrone)
3) I Will Follow Him (Little Peggy March)
4) I am I said (Neil Diamond)
5) I Will Survive ( Gloria Gaynor)
6) I Am The Walrus The Beatles)
7) I Want It All ( Queen)
8) I want you to want me (Cheap Trick)
9) I Don't Know (Ozzy) 
10) I Feel Good (James Brown)


Will find a new theme in a few minutes.


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs featuring a string section.

1) Eleanor Rigby (The Beatles)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs featuring a string section.

1) Eleanor Rigby (The Beatles)
2) Showdown (ELO)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: songs featuring a string section.

1) Eleanor Rigby (The Beatles)
2) Showdown (ELO)
3) Kashmir (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs featuring a string section.

1) Eleanor Rigby (The Beatles)
2) Showdown (ELO)
3) Kashmir (Led Zeppelin)
4) Wind of change (Scorpions and Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs featuring a string section.

1) Eleanor Rigby (The Beatles)
2) Showdown (ELO)
3) Kashmir (Led Zeppelin)
4) Wind of change (Scorpions and Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra) 
5) Ode to Billie Joe (Bobbie Gentry)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: songs featuring a string section.

1) Eleanor Rigby (The Beatles)
2) Showdown (ELO)
3) Kashmir (Led Zeppelin)
4) Wind of change (Scorpions and Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra)
5) Ode to Billie Joe (Bobbie Gentry)
6) 1000 Umbrellas (XTC)


----------



## SanAntone

Open Book said:


> New theme: songs featuring a string section.
> 
> 1) Eleanor Rigby (The Beatles)
> 2) Showdown (ELO)
> 3) Kashmir (Led Zeppelin)
> 4) Wind of change (Scorpions and Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra)
> 5) Ode to Billie Joe (Bobbie Gentry)
> 6) 1000 Umbrellas (XTC)


Not sure if that last one qualifies since it was done with synthesizers: ""1000 Umbrellas" is a more somber reflection on a rainy day and the second song about being "dumped" by a woman. Gregory spent weeks working on its string arrangement[67] using a Roland MSQ-100 sequencer and a string patch on his Roland JX-P." Wikipedia


----------



## Open Book

SanAntone said:


> Not sure if that last one qualifies since it was done with synthesizers: ""1000 Umbrellas" is a more somber reflection on a rainy day and the second song about being "dumped" by a woman. Gregory spent weeks working on its string arrangement[67] using a Roland MSQ-100 sequencer and a string patch on his Roland JX-P." Wikipedia


Is the string sound totally artificial or were sounds of actual string playing cobbled together? It sounds pretty real, I had no idea.
It's your call.


----------



## SanAntone

Open Book said:


> Is the string sound totally artificial or were sounds of actual string playing cobbled together? It sounds pretty real, I had no idea.
> It's your call.


I am loathe to disqualify songs and will defer to Art Rock since this is his thread. But there are other songs by XTC that might qualify, I'm thinking of something from Apple Venus.


----------



## Open Book

I think Art Rock would say it's up to the creator of the theme to accept or reject.
"River of Orchids" from _Apple Venus_ has plucked string sounds, but I'm not sure if they are any more real.


----------



## SanAntone

Open Book said:


> I think Art Rock would say it's up to the creator of the theme to accept or reject.
> "River of Orchids" from _Apple Venus_ has plucked string sounds, but I'm not sure if they are any more real.


Apple Venus used an orchestra, not synthesized sounds. IF it is up to me, I will change your selection to your second choice.

Corrected board:

New theme: songs featuring a string section.

1) Eleanor Rigby (The Beatles)
2) Showdown (ELO)
3) Kashmir (Led Zeppelin)
4) Wind of change (Scorpions and Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra)
5) Ode to Billie Joe (Bobbie Gentry)
6) River of Orchids (XTC)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs featuring a string section.

1) Eleanor Rigby (The Beatles)
2) Showdown (ELO)
3) Kashmir (Led Zeppelin)
4) Wind of change (Scorpions and Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra)
5) Ode to Billie Joe (Bobbie Gentry)
6) River of Orchids (XTC)
7) Rose Garden ( Lynn Anderson.)


----------



## Art Rock

Blatant mistakes can (and should) be corrected by anyone. In less clear cases, the theme starter should have the final say.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs featuring a string section.

1) Eleanor Rigby (The Beatles)
2) Showdown (ELO)
3) Kashmir (Led Zeppelin)
4) Wind of change (Scorpions and Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra)
5) Ode to Billie Joe (Bobbie Gentry)
6) River of Orchids (XTC)
7) Rose Garden ( Lynn Anderson)
8) As tears go by (Rolling Stones)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs featuring a string section.

1) Eleanor Rigby (The Beatles)
2) Showdown (ELO)
3) Kashmir (Led Zeppelin)
4) Wind of change (Scorpions and Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra)
5) Ode to Billie Joe (Bobbie Gentry)
6) River of Orchids (XTC)
7) Rose Garden ( Lynn Anderson)
8) As tears go by (Rolling Stones)
9) Agnus Dei ( Rufus Wainwright )


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs featuring a string section.

1) Eleanor Rigby (The Beatles)
2) Showdown (ELO)
3) Kashmir (Led Zeppelin)
4) Wind of change (Scorpions and Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra)
5) Ode to Billie Joe (Bobbie Gentry)
6) River of Orchids (XTC)
7) Rose Garden ( Lynn Anderson)
8) As tears go by (Rolling Stones)
9) Agnus Dei ( Rufus Wainwright )
10) Bitter sweet symphony (The Verve)


----------



## Azol

Bah, that was close but you won!


----------



## Art Rock

Since it was my turn anyway... I don't think we've done this.


New theme: car parts.
In title, lyrics, or performer(s) - if in lyrics please add relevant lines.


1) Killer (Airbag)


----------



## Rogerx

Since it was my turn anyway... I don't think we've done this.


New theme: car parts.
In title, lyrics, or performer(s) - if in lyrics please add relevant lines.


1) Killer (Airbag)
2) Under My Wheels ( Alice Cooper)


----------



## SanAntone

Since it was my turn anyway... I don't think we've done this.


New theme: car parts.
In title, lyrics, or performer(s) - if in lyrics please add relevant lines.


1) Killer (Airbag)
2) Under My Wheels ( Alice Cooper) 
3) Car Wheels on a Gravel Road (Lucinda Williams)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: car parts.
In title, lyrics, or performer(s) - if in lyrics please add relevant lines.

1) Killer (Airbag)
2) Under My Wheels ( Alice Cooper)
3) Car Wheels on a Gravel Road (Lucinda Williams)
4) Radar Love (Golden Earring

_I've been drivin' all night, my hand's wet on the wheel_


----------



## Azol

New theme: car parts.
In title, lyrics, or performer(s) - if in lyrics please add relevant lines.

1) Killer (Airbag)
2) Under My Wheels ( Alice Cooper)
3) Car Wheels on a Gravel Road (Lucinda Williams) 
4) Drive-In Movies And Dashboard Lights (Nanci Griffith)


----------



## Art Rock

Board correction...


New theme: car parts.
In title, lyrics, or performer(s) - if in lyrics please add relevant lines.


1) Killer (Airbag)
2) Under My Wheels ( Alice Cooper)
3) Car Wheels on a Gravel Road (Lucinda Williams)
4) Radar Love (Golden Earring)
5) Drive-In Movies And Dashboard Lights (Nanci Griffith)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: car parts.
In title, lyrics, or performer(s) - if in lyrics please add relevant lines.


1) Killer (Airbag)
2) Under My Wheels ( Alice Cooper)
3) Car Wheels on a Gravel Road (Lucinda Williams)
4) Radar Love (Golden Earring)
5) Drive-In Movies And Dashboard Lights (Nanci Griffith)
6) Wheels On Fire (Julie Driscoll Brian Auger & Trinity )


----------



## Art Rock

Wheels on fire is AFAIK not about car wheels. Let's stick to car parts, and not any song with roof, or door, or window or wheels etc.

We're still at #6.


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: car parts.
In title, lyrics, or performer(s) - if in lyrics please add relevant lines.

1) Killer (Airbag)
2) Under My Wheels ( Alice Cooper)
3) Car Wheels on a Gravel Road (Lucinda Williams)
4) Radar Love (Golden Earring)
5) Drive-In Movies And Dashboard Lights (Nanci Griffith)
6) Little Deuce Coupe (The Beach Boys)

_Just a little deuce coupe with a flat head mill
But she'll walk a Thunderbird like (she's) it's standin' still

She's got a competition clutch with the four on the floor
And she purrs like a kitten till the lake pipes roar_


----------



## Azol

New theme: car parts.
In title, lyrics, or performer(s) - if in lyrics please add relevant lines.

1) Killer (Airbag)
2) Under My Wheels ( Alice Cooper)
3) Car Wheels on a Gravel Road (Lucinda Williams)
4) Radar Love (Golden Earring)
5) Drive-In Movies And Dashboard Lights (Nanci Griffith)
6) Little Deuce Coupe (The Beach Boys)
7) East Bound And Down (Jerry Reed)

_Keep your foot hard on the pedal, son never mind them brakes
Let it all hang out, 'cause we got a run to make
The boys are thirsty in Atlanta and there's beer in Texarkana
And we'll bring it back no matter what it takes_


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: car parts.
In title, lyrics, or performer(s) - if in lyrics please add relevant lines.


1) Killer (Airbag)
2) Under My Wheels ( Alice Cooper)
3) Car Wheels on a Gravel Road (Lucinda Williams)
4) Radar Love (Golden Earring)
5) Drive-In Movies And Dashboard Lights (Nanci Griffith)
6) Little Deuce Coupe (The Beach Boys)
7) East Bound And Down (Jerry Reed)
8) Paradise by the dashboard light (Meat Loaf)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: car parts.
In title, lyrics, or performer(s) - if in lyrics please add relevant lines.


1) Killer (Airbag)
2) Under My Wheels ( Alice Cooper)
3) Car Wheels on a Gravel Road (Lucinda Williams)
4) Radar Love (Golden Earring)
5) Drive-In Movies And Dashboard Lights (Nanci Griffith)
6) Little Deuce Coupe (The Beach Boys)
7) East Bound And Down (Jerry Reed)
8) Paradise by the dashboard light (Meat Loaf)
9) The Back Seat of My Car (Paul and Linda McCartney)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: car parts.
In title, lyrics, or performer(s) - if in lyrics please add relevant lines.


1) Killer (Airbag)
2) Under My Wheels ( Alice Cooper)
3) Car Wheels on a Gravel Road (Lucinda Williams)
4) Radar Love (Golden Earring)
5) Drive-In Movies And Dashboard Lights (Nanci Griffith)
6) Little Deuce Coupe (The Beach Boys)
7) East Bound And Down (Jerry Reed)
8) Paradise by the dashboard light (Meat Loaf)
9) The Back Seat of My Car (Paul and Linda McCartney)
10) Dog Breath In The Year Of the Plague (Zappa, Mothers of Invention)



Primer mi carucha (Chevy '39)
Going to El Monte Legion Stadium
Pick up on my weesa (she is so divine)
Helps me stealing hub caps
Wasted all the time


----------



## Room2201974

New theme, your favorite song from a concept or thematic album, state song and album!


1) Old Friends - (Bookends - Simon and Garfunkel)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme, your favorite song from a concept or thematic album, state song and album!


1) Old Friends - (Bookends - Simon and Garfunkel)
2) Pinball Wizard - (Tommy - The Who)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme, your favorite song from a concept or thematic album, state song and album!


1) Old Friends - (Bookends - Simon and Garfunkel)
2) Pinball Wizard - (Tommy - The Who)
3) Anesthetize - (Fear of a blank planet - Porcupine Tree)


----------



## HolstThePhone

New theme, your favorite song from a concept or thematic album, state song and album!

1) Old Friends - (Bookends - Simon and Garfunkel)
2) Pinball Wizard - (Tommy - The Who)
3) Anesthetize - (Fear of a blank planet - Porcupine Tree) 
4) Run Like Hell (The Wall - Pink Floyd)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme, your favorite song from a concept or thematic album, state song and album!

1) Old Friends - (Bookends - Simon and Garfunkel)
2) Pinball Wizard - (Tommy - The Who)
3) Anesthetize - (Fear of a blank planet - Porcupine Tree)
4) Run Like Hell (The Wall - Pink Floyd)
5) Golddust (Tori Amos - Scarlets walk)


----------



## HolstThePhone

New theme, your favorite song from a concept or thematic album, state song and album!

1) Old Friends - (Bookends - Simon and Garfunkel)
2) Pinball Wizard - (Tommy - The Who)
3) Anesthetize - (Fear of a blank planet - Porcupine Tree)
4) Run Like Hell (The Wall - Pink Floyd)
5) Golddust (Tori Amos - Scarlets walk) 
6) The Matriarch (Apex - Unleash The Archers)


----------



## Azol

New theme, your favorite song from a concept or thematic album, state song and album!

1) Old Friends - (Bookends - Simon and Garfunkel)
2) Pinball Wizard - (Tommy - The Who)
3) Anesthetize - (Fear of a blank planet - Porcupine Tree)
4) Run Like Hell (The Wall - Pink Floyd)
5) Golddust (Tori Amos - Scarlets walk)
6) The Matriarch (Apex - Unleash The Archers)
7) The Narrow Margin (Subterrania - IQ)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme, your favorite song from a concept or thematic album, state song and album!

1) Old Friends - (Bookends - Simon and Garfunkel)
2) Pinball Wizard - (Tommy - The Who)
3) Anesthetize - (Fear of a blank planet - Porcupine Tree)
4) Run Like Hell (The Wall - Pink Floyd)
5) Golddust (Tori Amos - Scarlets walk)
6) The Matriarch (Apex - Unleash The Archers)
7) The Narrow Margin (Subterrania - IQ)
8) Niniane (Kayak - Merlin, Bard of the Unseen)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme, your favorite song from a concept or thematic album, state song and album!

1) Old Friends - (Bookends - Simon and Garfunkel)
2) Pinball Wizard - (Tommy - The Who)
3) Anesthetize - (Fear of a blank planet - Porcupine Tree)
4) Run Like Hell (The Wall - Pink Floyd)
5) Golddust (Tori Amos - Scarlets walk)
6) The Matriarch (Apex - Unleash The Archers)
7) The Narrow Margin (Subterrania - IQ)
8) Niniane (Kayak - Merlin, Bard of the Unseen) 
9) Nebraska (Bruce Springsteen)


----------



## Art Rock

Just doing some clean-up...


New theme, your favorite song from a concept or thematic album, state song and album!

1) Old Friends - (Bookends - Simon and Garfunkel)
2) Pinball Wizard - (Tommy - The Who)
3) Anesthetize - (Fear of a blank planet - Porcupine Tree)
4) Run Like Hell (The Wall - Pink Floyd)
5) Golddust (Scarlets walk - Tori Amos)
6) The Matriarch (Apex - Unleash The Archers)
7) The Narrow Margin (Subterrania - IQ)
8) Niniane (Merlin, Bard of the Unseen - Kayak)
9) Nebraska (Nebraska - Bruce Springsteen)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme, your favorite song from a concept or thematic album, state song and album!

1) Old Friends - (Bookends - Simon and Garfunkel)
2) Pinball Wizard - (Tommy - The Who)
3) Anesthetize - (Fear of a blank planet - Porcupine Tree)
4) Run Like Hell (The Wall - Pink Floyd)
5) Golddust (Scarlets walk - Tori Amos)
6) The Matriarch (Apex - Unleash The Archers)
7) The Narrow Margin (Subterrania - IQ)
8) Niniane (Merlin, Bard of the Unseen - Kayak)
9) Nebraska (Nebraska - Bruce Springsteen)
10) Joe's Garage (Joe's Garage - Frank Zappa)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Songs that really are really strange

1) Approximate (Frank Zappa)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Songs that really are really strange

1) Approximate (Frank Zappa)
2) Intermission (Carpenters)


the last song on side 1 of the album 'A song for you', about 20 seconds, lyrics: "We'll be right back, after we go to the bathroom".


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Songs that really are really strange

1) Approximate (Frank Zappa)
2) Intermission (Carpenters)
3) Revolution 9 (The Beatles)

I'm not even sure it should be called a song


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Songs that really are really strange

1) Approximate (Frank Zappa)
2) Intermission (Carpenters)
3) Revolution 9 (The Beatles)
4) Jack the Ripper (Morrissey)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: Songs that really are really strange

1) Approximate (Frank Zappa)
2) Intermission (Carpenters)
3) Revolution 9 (The Beatles)
4) Jack the Ripper (Morrissey)
5) Several Species of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together in a Cave and Grooving with a Pict (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs that really are really strange

1) Approximate (Frank Zappa)
2) Intermission (Carpenters)
3) Revolution 9 (The Beatles)
4) Jack the Ripper (Morrissey)
5) Several Species of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together in a Cave and Grooving with a Pict (Pink Floyd)
6) Rape Me ( Nirvana)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Songs that really are really strange

1) Approximate (Frank Zappa)
2) Intermission (Carpenters)
3) Revolution 9 (The Beatles)
4) Jack the Ripper (Morrissey)
5) Several Species of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together in a Cave and Grooving with a Pict (Pink Floyd)
6) Rape Me ( Nirvana)
7) Alan's psychedelic breakfast (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs that really are really strange

1) Approximate (Frank Zappa)
2) Intermission (Carpenters)
3) Revolution 9 (The Beatles)
4) Jack the Ripper (Morrissey)
5) Several Species of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together in a Cave and Grooving with a Pict (Pink Floyd)
6) Rape Me ( Nirvana)
7) Alan's psychedelic breakfast (Pink Floyd)
8) Fat-Bottomed Girls( Queen)


----------



## Azol

New theme: Songs that really are really strange

1) Approximate (Frank Zappa)
2) Intermission (Carpenters)
3) Revolution 9 (The Beatles)
4) Jack the Ripper (Morrissey)
5) Several Species of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together in a Cave and Grooving with a Pict (Pink Floyd)
6) Rape Me ( Nirvana)
7) Alan's psychedelic breakfast (Pink Floyd)
8) Fat-Bottomed Girls( Queen)
9) Elephant Talk (King Crimson)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Songs that really are really strange

1) Approximate (Frank Zappa)
2) Intermission (Carpenters)
3) Revolution 9 (The Beatles)
4) Jack the Ripper (Morrissey)
5) Several Species of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together in a Cave and Grooving with a Pict (Pink Floyd)
6) Rape Me ( Nirvana)
7) Alan's psychedelic breakfast (Pink Floyd)
8) Fat-Bottomed Girls( Queen)
9) Elephant Talk (King Crimson)
10) They're coming to take me away haha (Napoleon XIV)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: join the queue!

Artists or bands with a Q in their name (no repeats). Pick a song you like from them.

1) Silent lucidity (Queensrÿche)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: join the queue!

Artists or bands with a Q in their name (no repeats). Pick a song you like from them.

1) Silent lucidity (Queensrÿche)
2) Who want's to live forever ( Queen)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: join the queue!

Artists or bands with a Q in their name (no repeats). Pick a song you like from them.

1) Silent lucidity (Queensrÿche)
2) Who want's to live forever ( Queen)
3) Daytona Demon (Suzi Quatro)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: join the queue!

Artists or bands with a Q in their name (no repeats). Pick a song you like from them.

1) Silent lucidity (Queensrÿche)
2) Who want's to live forever ( Queen)
3) Daytona Demon (Suzi Quatro)
4) Sanctuary (Quidam)


----------



## Azol

New theme: join the queue!

Artists or bands with a Q in their name (no repeats). Pick a song you like from them.

1) Silent lucidity (Queensrÿche)
2) Who want's to live forever ( Queen)
3) Daytona Demon (Suzi Quatro)
4) Sanctuary (Quidam)
5) Frequency (IQ)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: join the queue!

Artists or bands with a Q in their name (no repeats). Pick a song you like from them.

1) Silent lucidity (Queensrÿche)
2) Who want's to live forever ( Queen)
3) Daytona Demon (Suzi Quatro)
4) Sanctuary (Quidam)
5) Frequency (IQ)
6) Autopilot (Queens of the Stone Age)


----------



## Coach G

New theme: join the queue!

Artists or bands with a Q in their name (no repeats). Pick a song you like from them.

1) Silent lucidity (Queensrÿche)
2) Who want's to live forever ( Queen)
3) Daytona Demon (Suzi Quatro)
4) Sanctuary (Quidam)
5) Frequency (IQ)
6) Autopilot (Queens of the Stone Age)
7) Marieke (Jacques Brel)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: join the queue!

Artists or bands with a Q in their name (no repeats). Pick a song you like from them.

1) Silent lucidity (Queensrÿche)
2) Who want's to live forever ( Queen)
3) Daytona Demon (Suzi Quatro)
4) Sanctuary (Quidam)
5) Frequency (IQ)
6) Autopilot (Queens of the Stone Age)
7) Marieke (Jacques Brel)
8) Ann (Q65)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: join the queue!

Artists or bands with a Q in their name (no repeats). Pick a song you like from them.

1) Silent lucidity (Queensrÿche)
2) Who want's to live forever ( Queen)
3) Daytona Demon (Suzi Quatro) 
4) Blue Monday (Ike Quebec)


----------



## Art Rock

Board correction:

New theme: join the queue!

Artists or bands with a Q in their name (no repeats). Pick a song you like from them.

1) Silent lucidity (Queensrÿche)
2) Who want's to live forever ( Queen)
3) Daytona Demon (Suzi Quatro)
4) Sanctuary (Quidam)
5) Frequency (IQ)
6) Autopilot (Queens of the Stone Age)
7) Marieke (Jacques Brel)
8) Ann (Q65)
9) Blue Monday (Ike Quebec)


----------



## Azol

New theme: join the queue!

Artists or bands with a Q in their name (no repeats). Pick a song you like from them.

1) Silent lucidity (Queensrÿche)
2) Who want's to live forever ( Queen)
3) Daytona Demon (Suzi Quatro)
4) Sanctuary (Quidam)
5) Frequency (IQ)
6) Autopilot (Queens of the Stone Age)
7) Marieke (Jacques Brel)
8) Ann (Q65)
9) Blue Monday (Ike Quebec) 
10) Turbulence (Landmarq)


----------



## Azol

New theme: it makes no sense!
Pick songs you enjoy but which title make no sense to you ("normal" song titles in languages other than English are disqualified, but "abracadabra" titles work.)

1) Thela Hun Ginjeet (King Crimson)


----------



## Art Rock

We've done several similar ones: 

Theme: Songs with a nonsense word or an onomatopoeic word in the title

1) Wowie Zowie (Frank Zappa)
2) Mumbo (Wings)
3) Be Bob A-Lula (Gene Vincent)
4) Paw Paw Negro Blowtorch - Brian Eno
5) She Bangs (Ricky Martin)
6) Prisencolinensinainciusol (Adriano Celentano)
7) Earschplittenloudenboomer (Steppenwolf)
8) Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious (Julie Andrews and Dick Van ****)
9) Aba Daba Honeymoon (Debbie Reynolds and Carleton Carpenter)
10) Abacab (Genesis)


Next: Songs with at least one nonsense/made up word in the title

1) Excentrifungal Forz (Frank Zappa)
2) Boplicity (Miles Davis)
3) Back Off Boogaloo (Ringo)
4) Psychoticbumpschool (Bootsy's Rubber Band)
5) Be Bop A Lula (Gene Vincent)
6) Swordfishtrombones (Tom Waits)
7) I Am The Walrus (The Beatles )
8) Bananafishbones (The Cure)
9 )Fell In Love With An Alien (The Kelly Family )
10) Prisencolinensinainciusol (Adriano Celentano)


New theme : Just quirky titles

1) Please, Daddy, Don't Get Drunk This Christmas ( John Denver)
2) Jeremiah Peabody’s Poly Unsaturated Quick Dissolving Fast Acting Pleasant Tasting Green and Purple Pills (Ray Stevens)
3) Several species of small furry animals gathered together in a cave and grooving with a pict (Pink Floyd)
4) Here I Stand Before Me (Crash Test Dummies
5) Alan's psychedelic breakfast (Pink Floyd)
6) Obscured by Klaus (Namlook/Schulze), obvious pun at original Pink Floyd title
7) A Simple Desultory Philippic (or How I Was Robert McNamara'd into Submission) (Simon and Garfunkel)
8) René and Georgette Magritte with their dog after the war (Paul Simon)
9) Purple People Eater (Sheb Wooley)
10)You're the Reason Our Kids Are So Ugly( Conway Twitty and Loretta Lynn)



Do we think we can find ten more?


----------



## Rogerx

deleted post...........


----------



## Azol

Art Rock said:


> We've done several similar ones:
> 
> ...
> Do we think we can find ten more?


I believe you are correct, I missed the first two somehow.

Feel free to pick the new one then! :tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx

New theme Emotion(s) preferably in title 

1) Emotional Rescue ( The Rolling Stones)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme Emotion(s) preferably in title

1) Emotional Rescue ( The Rolling Stones)
2) I second that emotion (Japan)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme Emotion(s) preferably in title

1) Emotional Rescue ( The Rolling Stones)
2) I second that emotion (Japan)
3) Love Is Emotional (Neil Finn)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme Emotion(s) preferably in title

1) Emotional Rescue ( The Rolling Stones)
2) I second that emotion (Japan)
3) Love Is Emotional (Neil Finn)
4) Emotion (Bee Gees )


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme Emotion(s) preferably in title

1) Emotional Rescue ( The Rolling Stones)
2) I second that emotion (Japan)
3) Love Is Emotional (Neil Finn)
4) Emotion (Bee Gees )
5) Sweet Emotion (Aerosmith)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme Emotion(s) preferably in title

1) Emotional Rescue ( The Rolling Stones)
2) I second that emotion (Japan)
3) Love Is Emotional (Neil Finn)
4) Emotion (Bee Gees )
5) Sweet Emotion (Aerosmith) 
6) So Emotional (Whitney Houston)


----------



## Open Book

New theme Emotion(s) preferably in title

1) Emotional Rescue ( The Rolling Stones)
2) I second that emotion (Japan)
3) Love Is Emotional (Neil Finn)
4) Emotion (Bee Gees )
5) Sweet Emotion (Aerosmith)
6) So Emotional (Whitney Houston)
7) Feelings (Shirley Bassey)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme Emotion(s) preferably in title

1) Emotional Rescue ( The Rolling Stones)
2) I second that emotion (Japan)
3) Love Is Emotional (Neil Finn)
4) Emotion (Bee Gees )
5) Sweet Emotion (Aerosmith)
6) So Emotional (Whitney Houston)
7) Feelings (Shirley Bassey)
8) Emotion In Motion (Ric Ocasek)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme Emotion(s) preferably in title

1) Emotional Rescue ( The Rolling Stones)
2) I second that emotion (Japan)
3) Love Is Emotional (Neil Finn)
4) Emotion (Bee Gees )
5) Sweet Emotion (Aerosmith)
6) So Emotional (Whitney Houston)
7) Feelings (Shirley Bassey)
8) Emotion In Motion (Ric Ocasek)
9) Feeling Good (Nina Simone)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme Emotion(s) preferably in title

1) Emotional Rescue ( The Rolling Stones)
2) I second that emotion (Japan)
3) Love Is Emotional (Neil Finn)
4) Emotion (Bee Gees )
5) Sweet Emotion (Aerosmith)
6) So Emotional (Whitney Houston)
7) Feelings (Shirley Bassey)
8) Emotion In Motion (Ric Ocasek)
9) Feeling Good (Nina Simone)
10) Happy (Carpenters)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: X marks the spot.
The singer or band has to have an X in their name. No act repeats. Choose a song you like from them.

1) Vienna - Ultravox


----------



## Azol

New theme: X marks the spot.
The singer or band has to have an X in their name. No act repeats. Choose a song you like from them.

1) Vienna (Ultravox)
2) Infinite Supply (Phideaux)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: X marks the spot.
The singer or band has to have an X in their name. No act repeats. Choose a song you like from them.

1) Vienna (Ultravox)
2) Infinite Supply (Phideaux)
3) Avalon (Roxy Music)


----------



## Azol

New theme: X marks the spot.
The singer or band has to have an X in their name. No act repeats. Choose a song you like from them.

1) Vienna (Ultravox)
2) Infinite Supply (Phideaux)
3) Avalon (Roxy Music)
4) Crash! Boom! Bang! (Roxette)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: X marks the spot.
The singer or band has to have an X in their name. No act repeats. Choose a song you like from them.

1) Vienna (Ultravox)
2) Infinite Supply (Phideaux)
3) Avalon (Roxy Music)
4) Crash! Boom! Bang! (Roxette)
5) Bridges are burning (Wally Tax)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: X marks the spot.
The singer or band has to have an X in their name. No act repeats. Choose a song you like from them.

1) Vienna (Ultravox)
2) Infinite Supply (Phideaux)
3) Avalon (Roxy Music)
4) Crash! Boom! Bang! (Roxette)
5) Bridges are burning (Wally Tax)
6) Telegram Sam (T. Rex)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: X marks the spot.
The singer or band has to have an X in their name. No act repeats. Choose a song you like from them.

1) Vienna (Ultravox)
2) Infinite Supply (Phideaux)
3) Avalon (Roxy Music)
4) Crash! Boom! Bang! (Roxette)
5) Bridges are burning (Wally Tax)
6) Telegram Sam (T. Rex)
7) The divine wings of tragedy (Symphony X)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: X marks the spot.
The singer or band has to have an X in their name. No act repeats. Choose a song you like from them.

1) Vienna (Ultravox)
2) Infinite Supply (Phideaux)
3) Avalon (Roxy Music)
4) Crash! Boom! Bang! (Roxette)
5) Bridges are burning (Wally Tax)
6) Telegram Sam (T. Rex)
7) The divine wings of tragedy (Symphony X) 
8) Summer's Cauldron (XTC)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: X marks the spot.
The singer or band has to have an X in their name. No act repeats. Choose a song you like from them.

1) Vienna (Ultravox)
2) Infinite Supply (Phideaux)
3) Avalon (Roxy Music)
4) Crash! Boom! Bang! (Roxette)
5) Bridges are burning (Wally Tax)
6) Telegram Sam (T. Rex)
7) The divine wings of tragedy (Symphony X)
8) Summer's Cauldron (XTC)
9) Yes My Darling ( Rex Gildo with Conny Froboess)


----------



## Art Rock

I'll use the two hours clause to add a fourth.


New theme: X marks the spot.
The singer or band has to have an X in their name. No act repeats. Choose a song you like from them.

1) Vienna (Ultravox)
2) Infinite Supply (Phideaux)
3) Avalon (Roxy Music)
4) Crash! Boom! Bang! (Roxette)
5) Bridges are burning (Wally Tax)
6) Telegram Sam (T. Rex)
7) The divine wings of tragedy (Symphony X)
8) Summer's Cauldron (XTC)
9) Yes My Darling ( Rex Gildo with Conny Froboess)
10) S-s-s-single bed (Fox)


Anyone can pick a new theme.


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs that have the word "we" in the title.

1) We Can Work It Out (The Beatles)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs that have the word "we" in the title.

1) We Can Work It Out (The Beatles)
2) We're all alone (Rita Coolidge)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs that have the word "we" in the title.

1) We Can Work It Out (The Beatles)
2) We're all alone (Rita Coolidge)
3) We Are The Champions (Queen )


----------



## Azol

New theme: songs that have the word "we" in the title.

1) We Can Work It Out (The Beatles)
2) We're all alone (Rita Coolidge)
3) We Are The Champions (Queen )
4) We All Need Some Light (Transatlantic)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs that have the word "we" in the title.

1) We Can Work It Out (The Beatles)
2) We're all alone (Rita Coolidge)
3) We Are The Champions (Queen )
4) We All Need Some Light (Transatlantic)
5) We are not amused (Kayak)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs that have the word "we" in the title.

1) We Can Work It Out (The Beatles)
2) We're all alone (Rita Coolidge)
3) We Are The Champions (Queen )
4) We All Need Some Light (Transatlantic)
5) We are not amused (Kayak)
6) We Are The World ( USA for Africa / Michael Jackson)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: songs that have the word "we" in the title.

1) We Can Work It Out (The Beatles)
2) We're all alone (Rita Coolidge)
3) We Are The Champions (Queen )
4) We All Need Some Light (Transatlantic)
5) We are not amused (Kayak)
6) We Are The World ( USA for Africa / Michael Jackson)
7) We R In Control (Neil Young)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs that have the word "we" in the title.

1) We Can Work It Out (The Beatles)
2) We're all alone (Rita Coolidge)
3) We Are The Champions (Queen )
4) We All Need Some Light (Transatlantic)
5) We are not amused (Kayak)
6) We Are The World ( USA for Africa / Michael Jackson)
7) We R In Control (Neil Young)
8) The way we were (Barbra Streisand)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs that have the word "we" in the title.

1) We Can Work It Out (The Beatles)
2) We're all alone (Rita Coolidge)
3) We Are The Champions (Queen )
4) We All Need Some Light (Transatlantic)
5) We are not amused (Kayak)
6) We Are The World ( USA for Africa / Michael Jackson)
7) We R In Control (Neil Young)
8) The way we were (Barbra Streisand) 
9) For All We Know (Donny Hathaway & Roberta Flack)


----------



## Azol

New theme: songs that have the word "we" in the title.

1) We Can Work It Out (The Beatles)
2) We're all alone (Rita Coolidge)
3) We Are The Champions (Queen )
4) We All Need Some Light (Transatlantic)
5) We are not amused (Kayak)
6) We Are The World ( USA for Africa / Michael Jackson)
7) We R In Control (Neil Young)
8) The way we were (Barbra Streisand)
9) For All We Know (Donny Hathaway & Roberta Flack)
10) Stardust We Are (The Flower Kings)


----------



## Azol

Let's try the new theme: Be Brief!
Song titles containing abbreviations of various kinds. USA, UK and USSR are disqualified or it will be too easy.

1) Nothing Compares 2 U (Sinead O'Connor)


----------



## Art Rock

Let's try the new theme: Be Brief!
Song titles containing abbreviations of various kinds. USA, UK and USSR are disqualified or it will be too easy.

1) Nothing Compares 2 U (Sinead O'Connor)
2) S.O.S. (ABBA)


----------



## Azol

Let's try the new theme: Be Brief!
Song titles containing abbreviations of various kinds. USA, UK and USSR are disqualified or it will be too easy.

1) Nothing Compares 2 U (Sinead O'Connor)
2) S.O.S. (ABBA)
3) Mr. 9 'Till 5 (Premiata Forneria Marconi)


----------



## SanAntone

Let's try the new theme: Be Brief!
Song titles containing abbreviations of various kinds. USA, UK and USSR are disqualified or it will be too easy.

1) Nothing Compares 2 U (Sinead O'Connor)
2) S.O.S. (ABBA)
3) Mr. 9 'Till 5 (Premiata Forneria Marconi) 
4) 'Nuff Said (Ike & Tina turner)


----------



## Art Rock

Let's try the new theme: Be Brief!
Song titles containing abbreviations of various kinds. USA, UK and USSR are disqualified or it will be too easy.

1) Nothing Compares 2 U (Sinead O'Connor)
2) S.O.S. (ABBA)
3) Mr. 9 'Till 5 (Premiata Forneria Marconi)
4) 'Nuff Said (Ike & Tina turner)
5) TSOP (MFSB)


----------



## Room2201974

Let's try the new theme: Be Brief!
Song titles containing abbreviations of various kinds. USA, UK and USSR are disqualified or it will be too easy.

1) Nothing Compares 2 U (Sinead O'Connor)
2) S.O.S. (ABBA)
3) Mr. 9 'Till 5 (Premiata Forneria Marconi)
4) 'Nuff Said (Ike & Tina turner)
5) TSOP (MFSB)
6) SWLABR (Cream)


----------



## Art Rock

Let's try the new theme: Be Brief!
Song titles containing abbreviations of various kinds. USA, UK and USSR are disqualified or it will be too easy.

1) Nothing Compares 2 U (Sinead O'Connor)
2) S.O.S. (ABBA)
3) Mr. 9 'Till 5 (Premiata Forneria Marconi)
4) 'Nuff Said (Ike & Tina turner)
5) TSOP (MFSB)
6) SWLABR (Cream)
7) D.I.Y. (Peter Gabriel)


----------



## Azol

Let's try the new theme: Be Brief!
Song titles containing abbreviations of various kinds. USA, UK and USSR are disqualified or it will be too easy.

1) Nothing Compares 2 U (Sinead O'Connor)
2) S.O.S. (ABBA)
3) Mr. 9 'Till 5 (Premiata Forneria Marconi)
4) 'Nuff Said (Ike & Tina turner)
5) TSOP (MFSB)
6) SWLABR (Cream)
7) D.I.Y. (Peter Gabriel)
8) YYZ (Rush)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Let's try the new theme: Be Brief!
Song titles containing abbreviations of various kinds. USA, UK and USSR are disqualified or it will be too easy.

1) Nothing Compares 2 U (Sinead O'Connor)
2) S.O.S. (ABBA)
3) Mr. 9 'Till 5 (Premiata Forneria Marconi)
4) 'Nuff Said (Ike & Tina turner)
5) TSOP (MFSB)
6) SWLABR (Cream)
7) D.I.Y. (Peter Gabriel)
8) YYZ (Rush)
9) S.A.T.O. (Ozzy)


----------



## SanAntone

Let's try the new theme: Be Brief!
Song titles containing abbreviations of various kinds. USA, UK and USSR are disqualified or it will be too easy.

1) Nothing Compares 2 U (Sinead O'Connor)
2) S.O.S. (ABBA)
3) Mr. 9 'Till 5 (Premiata Forneria Marconi)
4) 'Nuff Said (Ike & Tina turner)
5) TSOP (MFSB)
6) SWLABR (Cream)
7) D.I.Y. (Peter Gabriel)
8) YYZ (Rush)
9) S.A.T.O. (Ozzy) 
10) T.G.T.T. (Duke Ellington)

Anyone can come up with a new theme.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Singers / bands etc with a Y in their name

1) Imagine (John Lennon & Yoko Ono)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Singers / bands etc with a Y in their name

1) Imagine (John Lennon & Yoko Ono)
2) Only You (Yaz)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Singers / bands etc with a Y in their name

1) Imagine (John Lennon & Yoko Ono)
2) Only You (Yaz)
3) Johnny come home ( Fine Young Cannibals)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Singers / bands etc with a Y in their name

1) Imagine (John Lennon & Yoko Ono)
2) Only You (Yaz)
3) Johnny come home ( Fine Young Cannibals)
4) Roundabout (Yes)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Singers / bands etc with a Y in their name

1) Imagine (Yoko Ono)
2) Only You (Yaz)
3) Johnny come home ( Fine Young Cannibals)
4) Roundabout (Yes)
5) Oh yeah (Roxy Music)



I've corrected #1, because Yoko (fortunately) did not sing on the John Lennon version, but she did record it later herself.


----------



## Azol

New theme: Singers / bands etc with a Y in their name

1) Imagine (Yoko Ono)
2) Only You (Yaz)
3) Johnny come home ( Fine Young Cannibals)
4) Roundabout (Yes)
5) Oh yeah (Roxy Music)
6) Old Man (Neil Young)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Singers / bands etc with a Y in their name

1) Imagine (Yoko Ono)
2) Only You (Yaz)
3) Johnny come home ( Fine Young Cannibals)
4) Roundabout (Yes)
5) Oh yeah (Roxy Music)
6) Old Man (Neil Young)
7) Here comes the rain again (Eurythmics)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Singers / bands etc with a Y in their name

1) Imagine (Yoko Ono)
2) Only You (Yaz)
3) Johnny come home ( Fine Young Cannibals)
4) Roundabout (Yes)
5) Oh yeah (Roxy Music)
6) Old Man (Neil Young)
7) Here comes the rain again (Eurythmics)
8) For Your Love( The Yardbirds )


----------



## Azol

New theme: Singers / bands etc with a Y in their name

1) Imagine (Yoko Ono)
2) Only You (Yaz)
3) Johnny come home ( Fine Young Cannibals)
4) Roundabout (Yes)
5) Oh yeah (Roxy Music)
6) Old Man (Neil Young)
7) Here comes the rain again (Eurythmics)
8) For Your Love( The Yardbirds )
9) Don't Think Twice It's Alright (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Singers / bands etc with a Y in their name

1) Imagine (Yoko Ono)
2) Only You (Yaz)
3) Johnny come home ( Fine Young Cannibals)
4) Roundabout (Yes)
5) Oh yeah (Roxy Music)
6) Old Man (Neil Young)
7) Here comes the rain again (Eurythmics)
8) For Your Love( The Yardbirds )
9) Don't Think Twice It's Alright (Bob Dylan)
10) Yellow (Coldplay)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: six letter word titles.

Songs with a title of one word, six letters, no given names allowed, no additional words in parentheses.


1) Yellow (Coldplay)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: six letter word titles.

Songs with a title of one word, six letters, no given names allowed, no additional words in parentheses.


1) Yellow (Coldplay)
2) Monkey (George Michael)


----------



## Azol

New theme: six letter word titles.

Songs with a title of one word, six letters, no given names allowed, no additional words in parentheses.


1) Yellow (Coldplay)
2) Monkey (George Michael)
3) Inside (Eloy)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: six letter word titles.

Songs with a title of one word, six letters, no given names allowed, no additional words in parentheses.


1) Yellow (Coldplay)
2) Monkey (George Michael)
3) Inside (Eloy)
4) Dreams( Fleetwood Mac)


----------



## Azol

New theme: six letter word titles.

Songs with a title of one word, six letters, no given names allowed, no additional words in parentheses.


1) Yellow (Coldplay)
2) Monkey (George Michael)
3) Inside (Eloy)
4) Dreams( Fleetwood Mac)
5) Awaken (Yes)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: six letter word titles.

Songs with a title of one word, six letters, no given names allowed, no additional words in parentheses.


1) Yellow (Coldplay)
2) Monkey (George Michael)
3) Inside (Eloy)
4) Dreams( Fleetwood Mac)
5) Awaken (Yes)
6) Pariah (Steven Wilson)


----------



## Azol

New theme: six letter word titles.

Songs with a title of one word, six letters, no given names allowed, no additional words in parentheses.


1) Yellow (Coldplay)
2) Monkey (George Michael)
3) Inside (Eloy)
4) Dreams( Fleetwood Mac)
5) Awaken (Yes)
6) Pariah (Steven Wilson)
7) Mother (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: six letter word titles.

Songs with a title of one word, six letters, no given names allowed, no additional words in parentheses.


1) Yellow (Coldplay)
2) Monkey (George Michael)
3) Inside (Eloy)
4) Dreams( Fleetwood Mac)
5) Awaken (Yes)
6) Pariah (Steven Wilson)
7) Mother (Pink Floyd)
8) Strong (Robbie Williams)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: six letter word titles.

Songs with a title of one word, six letters, no given names allowed, no additional words in parentheses.


1) Yellow (Coldplay)
2) Monkey (George Michael)
3) Inside (Eloy)
4) Dreams( Fleetwood Mac)
5) Awaken (Yes)
6) Pariah (Steven Wilson)
7) Mother (Pink Floyd)
8) Strong (Robbie Williams)
9) Ghosts (Japan)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: six letter word titles.

Songs with a title of one word, six letters, no given names allowed, no additional words in parentheses.


1) Yellow (Coldplay)
2) Monkey (George Michael)
3) Inside (Eloy)
4) Dreams( Fleetwood Mac)
5) Awaken (Yes)
6) Pariah (Steven Wilson)
7) Mother (Pink Floyd)
8) Strong (Robbie Williams)
9) Ghosts (Japan) 
10) Anyday (Derek & the Dominos)

New theme shortly.


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs with New York in the title (could also be Manhattan, Brooklyn, Queens, the Bronx or Staten Island).

1) New York State of Mind (Billy Joel)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs with New York in the title (could also be Manhattan, Brooklyn, Queens, the Bronx or Staten Island).

1) New York State of Mind (Billy Joel)
2) Englishman In New York ( Sting)


----------



## Art Rock

We've done something similar, but the overlap is minimal:

_New theme = a conceptual soundtrack for "New York City" that does not include those words in the Title...

1) The 59th Street Bridge Song (Feelin' Groovy) (Simon and Garfunkel)
2) Angel of Harlem (U2)
3) No Sleep Till Brooklyn (Beastie Boys)
4) Mona Lisas and Mad Hatters (Elton John)
5) Central Park(Chick Corea)
6) Neurotica (King Crimson)
7) Down in Chinatown"(by Paul Young)
8) The Rising (Bruce Springsteen)
9) Crosstown Traffic (Jimi Hendrix)
10) I'll be there for you (Rembrandts)_


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs with New York in the title (could also be Manhattan, Brooklyn, Queens, the Bronx or Staten Island).

1) New York State of Mind (Billy Joel)
2) Englishman In New York ( Sting)
3) An Englishman in New York (Godley and Creme)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs with New York in the title (could also be Manhattan, Brooklyn, Queens, the Bronx or Staten Island).

1) New York State of Mind (Billy Joel)
2) Englishman In New York ( Sting)
3) An Englishman in New York (Godley and Creme) 
4) Brooklyn (owes the charmer under me) (Steely Dan


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs with New York in the title (could also be Manhattan, Brooklyn, Queens, the Bronx or Staten Island).

1) New York State of Mind (Billy Joel)
2) Englishman In New York ( Sting)
3) An Englishman in New York (Godley and Creme)
4) Brooklyn (owes the charmer under me) (Steely Dan)
5) I can't see New York (Tori Amos)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: songs with New York in the title (could also be Manhattan, Brooklyn, Queens, the Bronx or Staten Island).

1) New York State of Mind (Billy Joel)
2) Englishman In New York ( Sting)
3) An Englishman in New York (Godley and Creme)
4) Brooklyn (owes the charmer under me) (Steely Dan)
5) I can't see New York (Tori Amos) 
6) The Only Living Boy in New York (Simon & Garfunkel)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs with New York in the title (could also be Manhattan, Brooklyn, Queens, the Bronx or Staten Island).

1) New York State of Mind (Billy Joel)
2) Englishman In New York ( Sting)
3) An Englishman in New York (Godley and Creme)
4) Brooklyn (owes the charmer under me) (Steely Dan)
5) I can't see New York (Tori Amos)
6) The Only Living Boy in New York (Simon & Garfunkel) 
7) Manhattan Island Serenade (Leon Russell)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs with New York in the title (could also be Manhattan, Brooklyn, Queens, the Bronx or Staten Island).

1) New York State of Mind (Billy Joel)
2) Englishman In New York ( Sting)
3) An Englishman in New York (Godley and Creme)
4) Brooklyn (owes the charmer under me) (Steely Dan)
5) I can't see New York (Tori Amos)
6) The Only Living Boy in New York (Simon & Garfunkel)
7) Manhattan Island Serenade (Leon Russell)
8) From New York to L.A. (Patsy Gallant)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs with New York in the title (could also be Manhattan, Brooklyn, Queens, the Bronx or Staten Island).

1) New York State of Mind (Billy Joel)
2) Englishman In New York ( Sting)
3) An Englishman in New York (Godley and Creme)
4) Brooklyn (owes the charmer under me) (Steely Dan)
5) I can't see New York (Tori Amos)
6) The Only Living Boy in New York (Simon & Garfunkel)
7) Manhattan Island Serenade (Leon Russell)
8) From New York to L.A. (Patsy Gallant)
9) New York, New York (Frank Sinatea)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs with New York in the title (could also be Manhattan, Brooklyn, Queens, the Bronx or Staten Island).

1) New York State of Mind (Billy Joel)
2) Englishman In New York ( Sting)
3) An Englishman in New York (Godley and Creme)
4) Brooklyn (owes the charmer under me) (Steely Dan)
5) I can't see New York (Tori Amos)
6) The Only Living Boy in New York (Simon & Garfunkel)
7) Manhattan Island Serenade (Leon Russell)
8) From New York to L.A. (Patsy Gallant)
9) New York, New York (Frank Sinatra) 
10) Autumn in New York (Ella Fitzgerald)

Anyone can start a new theme.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Singers/ band starting with a Z ( The in front counts, only one repeat please)


1) Tomorrow people ( Ziggy Marley)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Singers/ band starting with a Z ( The in front counts, only one repeat please)


1) Tomorrow people ( Ziggy Marley)
2) Legs (ZZ Top)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Singers/ band starting with a Z ( The in front counts, only one repeat please)


1) Tomorrow people ( Ziggy Marley)
2) Legs (ZZ Top)
3) In the Years 2525 ( Zager and Evans)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Singers/ band starting with a Z ( The in front counts, only one repeat please)


1) Tomorrow people ( Ziggy Marley)
2) Legs (ZZ Top)
3) In the Years 2525 ( Zager and Evans)
4) Hell (Squirrel Nut Zippers)

Wasn't sure if "the in front counts" only applied to the first word/name, or to any of them. Feel free to disqualify if I interpreted incorrectly.


----------



## Rogerx

It's fine, as long as the Z appears


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Singers/ band starting with a Z (only one repeat please)


1) Tomorrow people ( Ziggy Marley)
2) Legs (ZZ Top)
3) In the Years 2525 ( Zager and Evans)
4) Hell (Squirrel Nut Zippers)
5) Red skies over paradise (Fischer Z)


----------



## Azol

New theme: Singers/ band starting with a Z (only one repeat please)


1) Tomorrow people ( Ziggy Marley)
2) Legs (ZZ Top)
3) In the Years 2525 ( Zager and Evans)
4) Hell (Squirrel Nut Zippers)
5) Red skies over paradise (Fischer Z)
6) Titties & Beer (Frank Zappa)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Singers/ band any part of the name starting with a Z (only one repeat please)


1) Tomorrow people ( Ziggy Marley)
2) Legs (ZZ Top)
3) In the Years 2525 ( Zager and Evans)
4) Hell (Squirrel Nut Zippers)
5) Red skies over paradise (Fischer Z)
6) Titties & Beer (Frank Zappa)
7) Time of the season (Zombies)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Singers/ band any part of the name starting with a Z (only one repeat please)


1) Tomorrow people ( Ziggy Marley)
2) Legs (ZZ Top)
3) In the Years 2525 ( Zager and Evans)
4) Hell (Squirrel Nut Zippers)
5) Red skies over paradise (Fischer Z)
6) Titties & Beer (Frank Zappa)
7) Time of the season (Zombies)
8) Wonderful world ( Zucchero)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Singers/ band any part of the name starting with a Z (only one repeat please)


1) Tomorrow people ( Ziggy Marley)
2) Legs (ZZ Top)
3) In the Years 2525 ( Zager and Evans)
4) Hell (Squirrel Nut Zippers)
5) Red skies over paradise (Fischer Z)
6) Titties & Beer (Frank Zappa)
7) Time of the season (Zombies)
8) Wonderful world ( Zucchero)
9) Hair (Zen)


----------



## Azol

New theme: Singers/ band any part of the name starting with a Z (only one repeat please)

1) Tomorrow people ( Ziggy Marley)
2) Legs (ZZ Top)
3) In the Years 2525 ( Zager and Evans)
4) Hell (Squirrel Nut Zippers)
5) Red skies over paradise (Fischer Z)
6) Titties & Beer (Frank Zappa)
7) Time of the season (Zombies)
8) Wonderful world ( Zucchero)
9) Hair (Zen)
10) Being And Time (Zopp)

_(attention Art Rock if you haven't heard these guys)_


----------



## Art Rock

Azol said:


> _(attention Art Rock if you haven't heard these guys)_


Listening to the song right now. Pretty good stuff. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Azol

New theme: song titles about feeling elation and delight!

1) Sitting on Top of the World (Doc Watson)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: song titles about feeling elation and delight!

1) Sitting on Top of the World (Doc Watson)
2) Top of the world (Carpenters)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: song titles about feeling elation and delight!

1) Sitting on Top of the World (Doc Watson)
2) Top of the world (Carpenters)
3) Feeling Good ( Nina Simone)


----------



## Azol

New theme: song titles about feeling elation and delight!

1) Sitting on Top of the World (Doc Watson)
2) Top of the world (Carpenters)
3) Feeling Good ( Nina Simone) 
4) I Feel Good (James Brown)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: song titles about feeling elation and delight!

1) Sitting on Top of the World (Doc Watson)
2) Top of the world (Carpenters)
3) Feeling Good ( Nina Simone)
4) I Feel Good (James Brown)
5) All time high (Rita Coolidge)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: song titles about feeling elation and delight!

1) Sitting on Top of the World (Doc Watson)
2) Top of the world (Carpenters)
3) Feeling Good ( Nina Simone)
4) I Feel Good (James Brown)
5) All time high (Rita Coolidge)
6) Happy Together (The Turtles)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: song titles about feeling elation and delight!

1) Sitting on Top of the World (Doc Watson)
2) Top of the world (Carpenters)
3) Feeling Good ( Nina Simone)
4) I Feel Good (James Brown)
5) All time high (Rita Coolidge)
6) Happy Together (The Turtles)
7) Afternoon delight (Starland Vocal band)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: song titles about feeling elation and delight!

1) Sitting on Top of the World (Doc Watson)
2) Top of the world (Carpenters)
3) Feeling Good ( Nina Simone)
4) I Feel Good (James Brown)
5) All time high (Rita Coolidge)
6) Happy Together (The Turtles)
7) Afternoon delight (Starland Vocal band) 
8) Groovin' (The Rascals)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: song titles about feeling elation and delight!

1) Sitting on Top of the World (Doc Watson)
2) Top of the world (Carpenters)
3) Feeling Good ( Nina Simone)
4) I Feel Good (James Brown)
5) All time high (Rita Coolidge)
6) Happy Together (The Turtles)
7) Afternoon delight (Starland Vocal band)
8) Groovin' (The Rascals)
9) Addicted To Love(Robert Palmer)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: song titles about feeling elation and delight!

1) Sitting on Top of the World (Doc Watson)
2) Top of the world (Carpenters)
3) Feeling Good ( Nina Simone)
4) I Feel Good (James Brown)
5) All time high (Rita Coolidge)
6) Happy Together (The Turtles)
7) Afternoon delight (Starland Vocal band)
8) Groovin' (The Rascals)
9) Addicted To Love(Robert Palmer) 
10) I Feel Fine (The Beatles)

New theme: song titles about feeling or expressing anger.

1) Positively 4th Street (Bob Dylan)


----------



## SanAntone

If that theme has been done before, someone else choose a new theme.


----------



## pianozach

New theme: song titles about feeling or expressing anger.

1) Positively 4th Street (Bob Dylan)
2) You Oughta Know (Alanis Morissette)


----------



## Art Rock

Done:

_Songs about anger!

1) Angry Again (Megadeth)
2) Don't look back in anger (Oasis)
3) Love and Anger ( Kate Bush)
4) Angry All the Time (Tim McGraw)
5) Angry Chair (Alice in Chains)
6) Rage hard (Frankie Goes to Hollywood)
7) Angry Anymore (Ani Difranco)
8) Angry Young Man ( Billy Joel)
9) Positively 4th Street (Bob Dylan)
10) I hate everything (George Strait)
_

We can see whether we can complete another ten.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: song titles about feeling or expressing anger.

Disqualified:
1) Angry Again (Megadeth)
2) Don't look back in anger (Oasis)
3) Love and Anger ( Kate Bush)
4) Angry All the Time (Tim McGraw)
5) Angry Chair (Alice in Chains)
6) Rage hard (Frankie Goes to Hollywood)
7) Angry Anymore (Ani Difranco)
8) Angry Young Man ( Billy Joel)
9) Positively 4th Street (Bob Dylan)
10) I hate everything (George Strait)



1) You Oughta Know (Alanis Morissette)
2) Thin line between love and hate (Pretenders


----------



## pianozach

New theme: song titles about feeling or expressing anger.

_Disqualified:
1) Angry Again (Megadeth)
2) Don't look back in anger (Oasis)
3) Love and Anger ( Kate Bush)
4) Angry All the Time (Tim McGraw)
5) Angry Chair (Alice in Chains)
6) Rage hard (Frankie Goes to Hollywood)
7) Angry Anymore (Ani Difranco)
8) Angry Young Man ( Billy Joel)
9) Positively 4th Street (Bob Dylan)
10) I hate everything (George Strait)
_

1) You Oughta Know (Alanis Morissette)
2) Thin line between love and hate (Pretenders
3) Sheep (Pink Floyd)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: song titles about feeling or expressing anger.

Disqualified:
1) Angry Again (Megadeth)
2) Don't look back in anger (Oasis)
3) Love and Anger ( Kate Bush)
4) Angry All the Time (Tim McGraw)
5) Angry Chair (Alice in Chains)
6) Rage hard (Frankie Goes to Hollywood)
7) Angry Anymore (Ani Difranco)
8) Angry Young Man ( Billy Joel)
9) Positively 4th Street (Bob Dylan)
10) I hate everything (George Strait)



1) You Oughta Know (Alanis Morissette)
2) Thin line between love and hate (Pretenders
3) Sheep (Pink Floyd) 
4) ****** You (Lily Allen)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: song titles about feeling or expressing anger.

Disqualified:
1) Angry Again (Megadeth)
2) Don't look back in anger (Oasis)
3) Love and Anger ( Kate Bush)
4) Angry All the Time (Tim McGraw)
5) Angry Chair (Alice in Chains)
6) Rage hard (Frankie Goes to Hollywood)
7) Angry Anymore (Ani Difranco)
8) Angry Young Man ( Billy Joel)
9) Positively 4th Street (Bob Dylan)
10) I hate everything (George Strait)



1) You Oughta Know (Alanis Morissette)
2) Thin line between love and hate (Pretenders
3) Sheep (Pink Floyd)
4) ****** You (Lily Allen)
5) Your Dictionary (XTC)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: song titles about feeling or expressing anger.

Disqualified:
1) Angry Again (Megadeth)
2) Don't look back in anger (Oasis)
3) Love and Anger ( Kate Bush)
4) Angry All the Time (Tim McGraw)
5) Angry Chair (Alice in Chains)
6) Rage hard (Frankie Goes to Hollywood)
7) Angry Anymore (Ani Difranco)
8) Angry Young Man ( Billy Joel)
9) Positively 4th Street (Bob Dylan)
10) I hate everything (George Strait)



1) You Oughta Know (Alanis Morissette)
2) Thin line between love and hate (Pretenders
3) Sheep (Pink Floyd)
4) ****** You (Lily Allen)
5) Your Dictionary (XTC)
6) Deathcrush (Mayhem)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: song titles about feeling or expressing anger.

Disqualified:
1) Angry Again (Megadeth)
2) Don't look back in anger (Oasis)
3) Love and Anger ( Kate Bush)
4) Angry All the Time (Tim McGraw)
5) Angry Chair (Alice in Chains)
6) Rage hard (Frankie Goes to Hollywood)
7) Angry Anymore (Ani Difranco)
8) Angry Young Man ( Billy Joel)
9) Positively 4th Street (Bob Dylan)
10) I hate everything (George Strait)



1) You Oughta Know (Alanis Morissette)
2) Thin line between love and hate (Pretenders
3) Sheep (Pink Floyd)
4) ****** You (Lily Allen)
5) Your Dictionary (XTC)
6) Deathcrush (Mayhem)
7) God save the queen (Sex Pistols)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: song titles about feeling or expressing anger.

Disqualified:
1) Angry Again (Megadeth)
2) Don't look back in anger (Oasis)
3) Love and Anger ( Kate Bush)
4) Angry All the Time (Tim McGraw)
5) Angry Chair (Alice in Chains)
6) Rage hard (Frankie Goes to Hollywood)
7) Angry Anymore (Ani Difranco)
8) Angry Young Man ( Billy Joel)
9) Positively 4th Street (Bob Dylan)
10) I hate everything (George Strait)



1) You Oughta Know (Alanis Morissette)
2) Thin line between love and hate (Pretenders
3) Sheep (Pink Floyd)
4) ****** You (Lily Allen)
5) Your Dictionary (XTC)
6) Deathcrush (Mayhem)
7) God save the queen (Sex Pistols) 
8) I Hate Everything (George Strait)


----------



## Room2201974

Isn't 8 disqualified from the previous list?


----------



## Art Rock

Yes, new nr 8 please....


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: song titles about feeling or expressing anger.

Disqualified:
1) Angry Again (Megadeth)
2) Don't look back in anger (Oasis)
3) Love and Anger ( Kate Bush)
4) Angry All the Time (Tim McGraw)
5) Angry Chair (Alice in Chains)
6) Rage hard (Frankie Goes to Hollywood)
7) Angry Anymore (Ani Difranco)
8) Angry Young Man ( Billy Joel)
9) Positively 4th Street (Bob Dylan)
10) I hate everything (George Strait)



1) You Oughta Know (Alanis Morissette)
2) Thin line between love and hate (Pretenders
3) Sheep (Pink Floyd)
4) ****** You (Lily Allen)
5) Your Dictionary (XTC)
6) Deathcrush (Mayhem)
7) God save the queen (Sex Pistols)
8) Don't Bother Me (The Beatles)


----------



## Azol

New theme: song titles about feeling or expressing anger.

Disqualified:
1) Angry Again (Megadeth)
2) Don't look back in anger (Oasis)
3) Love and Anger ( Kate Bush)
4) Angry All the Time (Tim McGraw)
5) Angry Chair (Alice in Chains)
6) Rage hard (Frankie Goes to Hollywood)
7) Angry Anymore (Ani Difranco)
8) Angry Young Man ( Billy Joel)
9) Positively 4th Street (Bob Dylan)
10) I hate everything (George Strait)



1) You Oughta Know (Alanis Morissette)
2) Thin line between love and hate (Pretenders
3) Sheep (Pink Floyd)
4) ****** You (Lily Allen)
5) Your Dictionary (XTC)
6) Deathcrush (Mayhem)
7) God save the queen (Sex Pistols)
8) Don't Bother Me (The Beatles)
9) Sounds of Violence (The Flower Kings)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

1) You Oughta Know (Alanis Morissette)
2) Thin line between love and hate (Pretenders
3) Sheep (Pink Floyd)
4) ****** You (Lily Allen)
5) Your Dictionary (XTC)
6) Deathcrush (Mayhem)
7) God save the queen (Sex Pistols)
8) Don't Bother Me (The Beatles)
9) Sounds of Violence (The Flower Kings)
10) Fuel For Hatred (Satyricon)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: calm, laidback, nice songs! 

1) Three Little Birds (Bob Marley)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: calm, laidback, nice songs!

1) Three Little Birds (Bob Marley) 
2) Peaceful Easy Feeling (Eagles)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: calm, laidback, nice songs!

1) Three Little Birds (Bob Marley)
2) Peaceful Easy Feeling (Eagles)
3) Groovin (The Young Rascals)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: calm, laidback, nice songs!

1) Three Little Birds (Bob Marley)
2) Peaceful Easy Feeling (Eagles)
3) Groovin (The Young Rascals)
4) Don't Worry Be Happy (Bobby McFerrin)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: calm, laidback, nice songs!

1) Three Little Birds (Bob Marley)
2) Peaceful Easy Feeling (Eagles)
3) Groovin (The Young Rascals)
4) Don't Worry Be Happy (Bobby McFerrin)
5) Daydream (Lovin' Spoonful)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: calm, laidback, nice songs!

1) Three Little Birds (Bob Marley)
2) Peaceful Easy Feeling (Eagles)
3) Groovin (The Young Rascals)
4) Don't Worry Be Happy (Bobby McFerrin)
5) Daydream (Lovin' Spoonful)
6) Any Dream Will Do ( Jason Donovan)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: calm, laidback, nice songs!

1) Three Little Birds (Bob Marley)
2) Peaceful Easy Feeling (Eagles)
3) Groovin (The Young Rascals)
4) Don't Worry Be Happy (Bobby McFerrin)
5) Daydream (Lovin' Spoonful)
6) Any Dream Will Do ( Jason Donovan)
7) Stoned Soul Picnic (5th Dimension)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: calm, laidback, nice songs!

1) Three Little Birds (Bob Marley)
2) Peaceful Easy Feeling (Eagles)
3) Groovin (The Young Rascals)
4) Don't Worry Be Happy (Bobby McFerrin)
5) Daydream (Lovin' Spoonful)
6) Any Dream Will Do ( Jason Donovan)
7) Stoned Soul Picnic (5th Dimension)
8) Julie with... (Brian Eno)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: calm, laidback, nice songs!

1) Three Little Birds (Bob Marley)
2) Peaceful Easy Feeling (Eagles)
3) Groovin (The Young Rascals)
4) Don't Worry Be Happy (Bobby McFerrin)
5) Daydream (Lovin' Spoonful)
6) Any Dream Will Do ( Jason Donovan)
7) Stoned Soul Picnic (5th Dimension)
8) Julie with... (Brian Eno)
9) Pulse (Ani Difranco)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: calm, laidback, nice songs!

1) Three Little Birds (Bob Marley)
2) Peaceful Easy Feeling (Eagles)
3) Groovin (The Young Rascals)
4) Don't Worry Be Happy (Bobby McFerrin)
5) Daydream (Lovin' Spoonful)
6) Any Dream Will Do ( Jason Donovan)
7) Stoned Soul Picnic (5th Dimension)
8) Julie with... (Brian Eno)
9) Pulse (Ani Difranco)
10) Tell me (Camel)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: the I's have it. Any band name or singer's first name starting with I. No repeats.
Pick a song you like of them.

1) Hey little girl (Icehouse)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: the I's have it. Any band name or singer's first name starting with I. No repeats.
Pick a song you like of them.

1) Hey little girl (Icehouse)
2)In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida (Iron Butterfly )


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: the I's have it. Any band name or singer's first name starting with I. No repeats.
Pick a song you like of them.

1) Hey little girl (Icehouse)
2) In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida (Iron Butterfly )
3) Beside You (Iggy Pop)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: the I's have it. Any band name or singer's first name starting with I. No repeats.
Pick a song you like of them.

1) Hey little girl (Icehouse)
2) In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida (Iron Butterfly )
3) Beside You (Iggy Pop)
4) Harvest of souls (IQ)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: the I's have it. Any band name or singer's first name starting with I. No repeats.
Pick a song you like of them.

1) Hey little girl (Icehouse)
2) In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida (Iron Butterfly )
3) Beside You (Iggy Pop)
4) Harvest of souls (IQ)
5) River Deep Mountain High (Ike & Tina Turner)


----------



## Azol

New theme: the I's have it. Any band name or singer's first name starting with I. No repeats.
Pick a song you like of them.

1) Hey little girl (Icehouse)
2) In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida (Iron Butterfly )
3) Beside You (Iggy Pop)
4) Harvest of souls (IQ)
5) River Deep Mountain High (Ike & Tina Turner) 
6) Revelation (Iona)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: the I's have it. Any band name or singer's first name starting with I. No repeats.
Pick a song you like of them.

1) Hey little girl (Icehouse)
2) In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida (Iron Butterfly )
3) Beside You (Iggy Pop)
4) Harvest of souls (IQ)
5) River Deep Mountain High (Ike & Tina Turner)
6) Revelation (Iona)
7) Never tear us apart ( INXS)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: the I's have it. Any band name or singer's first name starting with I. No repeats.
Pick a song you like of them.

1) Hey little girl (Icehouse)
2) In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida (Iron Butterfly )
3) Beside You (Iggy Pop)
4) Harvest of souls (IQ)
5) River Deep Mountain High (Ike & Tina Turner)
6) Revelation (Iona)
7) Never tear us apart ( INXS)
8) Puzzle me (Ilse de Lange)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: the I's have it. Any band name or singer's first name starting with I. No repeats.
Pick a song you like of them.

1) Hey little girl (Icehouse)
2) In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida (Iron Butterfly )
3) Beside You (Iggy Pop)
4) Harvest of souls (IQ)
5) River Deep Mountain High (Ike & Tina Turner)
6) Revelation (Iona)
7) Never tear us apart ( INXS)
8) Puzzle me (Ilse de Lange) 
9) Early Morning Rain (Ian & Sylvia)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: the I's have it. Any band name or singer's first name starting with I. No repeats.
Pick a song you like of them.

1) Hey little girl (Icehouse)
2) In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida (Iron Butterfly )
3) Beside You (Iggy Pop)
4) Harvest of souls (IQ)
5) River Deep Mountain High (Ike & Tina Turner)
6) Revelation (Iona)
7) Never tear us apart ( INXS)
8) Puzzle me (Ilse de Lange) 
9) Early Morning Rain (Ian & Sylvia)
10) South Winds (Ihsahn)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: the J's have it. Any band name or singer's first name starting with J. No repeats.
Pick a song you like of them.

1) Exciter (Judas Priest)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: the J's have it. Any band name or singer's first name starting with J. No repeats.
Pick a song you like of them.

1) Exciter (Judas Priest)
2) Joe Dolan ( Make me a Island )


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: the J's have it. Any band name or singer's first name starting with J. No repeats.
Pick a song you like of them.

1) Exciter (Judas Priest)
2) Joe Dolan ( Make me a Island ) 
3) Slow Burning Love (James Taylor)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: the J's have it. Any band name or singer's first name starting with J. No repeats.
Pick a song you like of them.

1) Exciter (Judas Priest)
2) Make me an Island (Joe Dolan)
3) Slow Burning Love (James Taylor)
4) Ghosts (Japan)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: the J's have it. Any band name or singer's first name starting with J. No repeats.
Pick a song you like of them.

1) Exciter (Judas Priest)
2) Make me an Island (Joe Dolan)
3) Slow Burning Love (James Taylor)
4) Ghosts (Japan)
5) Hi Ho Silver Lining ( Jeff Beck )


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: the J's have it. Any band name or singer's first name starting with J. No repeats.
Pick a song you like of them.

1) Exciter (Judas Priest)
2) Make me an Island (Joe Dolan)
3) Slow Burning Love (James Taylor)
4) Ghosts (Japan)
5) Hi Ho Silver Lining ( Jeff Beck )
6) Stars (Janis Ian)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: the J's have it. Any band name or singer's first name starting with J. No repeats.
Pick a song you like of them.

1) Exciter (Judas Priest)
2) Make me an Island (Joe Dolan)
3) Slow Burning Love (James Taylor)
4) Ghosts (Japan)
5) Hi Ho Silver Lining ( Jeff Beck )
6) Stars (Janis Ian) 
7) Imagine (John Lennon)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: the J's have it. Any band name or singer's first name starting with J. No repeats.
Pick a song you like of them.

1) Exciter (Judas Priest)
2) Make me an Island (Joe Dolan)
3) Slow Burning Love (James Taylor)
4) Ghosts (Japan)
5) Hi Ho Silver Lining ( Jeff Beck )
6) Stars (Janis Ian)
7) Imagine (John Lennon)
8) I hear you now (Jon and Vangelis)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: the J's have it. Any band name or singer's first name starting with J. No repeats.
Pick a song you like of them.

1) Exciter (Judas Priest)
2) Make me an Island (Joe Dolan)
3) Slow Burning Love (James Taylor)
4) Ghosts (Japan)
5) Hi Ho Silver Lining ( Jeff Beck )
6) Stars (Janis Ian)
7) Imagine (John Lennon)
8) I hear you now (Jon and Vangelis)
9) Bad, Bad Leroy Brown (Jim Croce)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: the J's have it. Any band name or singer's first name starting with J. No repeats.
Pick a song you like of them.

1) Exciter (Judas Priest)
2) Make me an Island (Joe Dolan)
3) Slow Burning Love (James Taylor)
4) Ghosts (Japan)
5) Hi Ho Silver Lining ( Jeff Beck )
6) Stars (Janis Ian)
7) Imagine (John Lennon)
8) I hear you now (Jon and Vangelis)
9) Bad, Bad Leroy Brown (Jim Croce)
10) Foxy Lady (Jimi Hendrix)


----------



## Art Rock

Corrected list:

New theme: the J's have it. Any band name or singer's first name starting with J. No repeats.
Pick a song you like of them.

1) Exciter (Judas Priest)
2) Make me an Island (Joe Dolan)
3) Slow Burning Love (James Taylor)
4) Ghosts (Japan)
5) Hi Ho Silver Lining ( Jeff Beck )
6) Stars (Janis Ian)
7) Imagine (John Lennon)
8) I hear you now (Jon and Vangelis)
9) Bad, Bad Leroy Brown (Jim Croce)
10) Foxy Lady (Jimi Hendrix)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: the K's have it. Any band name or singer's first name starting with K. No repeats.
Pick a song you like of them.

1) Dust In The Wind (Kansas)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: the K's have it. Any band name or singer's first name starting with K. No repeats.
Pick a song you like of them.

1) Dust In The Wind (Kansas) 
2) You Really Got Me (The Kinks)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: the K's have it. Any band name or singer's first name starting with K. No repeats.
Pick a song you like of them.

1) Dust In The Wind (Kansas)
2) You Really Got Me (The Kinks)
3) Starlight dancer (Kayak)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: the K's have it. Any band name or singer's first name starting with K. No repeats.
Pick a song you like of them.

1) Dust In The Wind (Kansas)
2) You Really Got Me (The Kinks)
3) Starlight dancer (Kayak)
4) Ruby don't take your love to town ((Kenny Rogers & The First Edition )


----------



## pianozach

New theme: the K's have it. Any band name or singer's first name starting with K. No repeats.
Pick a song you like of them.

1) Dust In The Wind (Kansas)
2) You Really Got Me (The Kinks)
3) Starlight dancer (Kayak)
4) Ruby don't take your love to town (Kenny Rogers & The First Edition)
5) Calling Occupants of Interplanetary Craft (Klaatu)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: the K's have it. Any band name or singer's first name starting with K. No repeats.
Pick a song you like of them.

1) Dust In The Wind (Kansas)
2) You Really Got Me (The Kinks)
3) Starlight dancer (Kayak)
4) Ruby don't take your love to town (Kenny Rogers & The First Edition)
5) Calling Occupants of Interplanetary Craft (Klaatu)
6) The man with the child in his eyes (Kate Bush)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: the K's have it. Any band name or singer's first name starting with K. No repeats.
Pick a song you like of them.

mashed up post


----------



## SanAntone

Corrected board

New theme: the K's have it. Any band name or singer's first name starting with K. No repeats.
Pick a song you like of them.

1) Dust In The Wind (Kansas)
2) You Really Got Me (The Kinks)
3) Starlight dancer (Kayak)
4) Ruby don't take your love to town (Kenny Rogers & The First Edition)
5) Calling Occupants of Interplanetary Craft (Klaatu)
6) The man with the child in his eyes (Kate Bush) 
7) They Ain't Making Jews Like Jesus Anymore (Kinky Friedman)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: the K's have it. Any band name or singer's first name starting with K. No repeats.
Pick a song you like of them.

1) Dust In The Wind (Kansas)
2) You Really Got Me (The Kinks)
3) Starlight dancer (Kayak)
4) Ruby don't take your love to town (Kenny Rogers & The First Edition)
5) Calling Occupants of Interplanetary Craft (Klaatu)
6) The man with the child in his eyes (Kate Bush) 
7) They Ain't Making Jews Like Jesus Anymore (Kinky Friedman)
8) Constant Craving (k d lang)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: the K's have it. Any band name or singer's first name starting with K. No repeats.
Pick a song you like of them.

1) Dust In The Wind (Kansas)
2) You Really Got Me (The Kinks)
3) Starlight dancer (Kayak)
4) Ruby don't take your love to town (Kenny Rogers & The First Edition)
5) Calling Occupants of Interplanetary Craft (Klaatu)
6) The man with the child in his eyes (Kate Bush)
7) They Ain't Making Jews Like Jesus Anymore (Kinky Friedman)
8) Constant Craving (k d lang)
9) In the court of the crimson king (King Crimson)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: the K's have it. Any band name or singer's first name starting with K. No repeats.
Pick a song you like of them.

1) Dust In The Wind (Kansas)
2) You Really Got Me (The Kinks)
3) Starlight dancer (Kayak)
4) Ruby don't take your love to town (Kenny Rogers & The First Edition)
5) Calling Occupants of Interplanetary Craft (Klaatu)
6) The man with the child in his eyes (Kate Bush)
7) They Ain't Making Jews Like Jesus Anymore (Kinky Friedman)
8) Constant Craving (k d lang)
9) In the court of the crimson king (King Crimson)
10) Beth (Kiss)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: the L's have it. Any band name or singer's first name starting with L. No repeats.
Pick a song you like of them.

1) Walk On The Wild Side (Lou Reed)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: the L's have it. Any band name or singer's first name starting with L. No repeats.
Pick a song you like of them.

1) Walk On The Wild Side (Lou Reed)
2) Lucifera (Lemming)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: the L's have it. Any band name or singer's first name starting with L. No repeats.
Pick a song you like of them.

1) Walk On The Wild Side (Lou Reed)
2) Lucifera (Lemming)
3) When The Levee Breaks (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: the L's have it. Any band name or singer's first name starting with L. No repeats.
Pick a song you like of them.

1) Walk On The Wild Side (Lou Reed)
2) Lucifera (Lemming)
3) When The Levee Breaks (Led Zeppelin) 
4) Greenville (Lucinda Williams)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: the L's have it. Any band name or singer's first name starting with L. No repeats.
Pick a song you like of them.

1) Walk On The Wild Side (Lou Reed)
2) Lucifera (Lemming)
3) When The Levee Breaks (Led Zeppelin) 
4) Greenville (Lucinda Williams)
5) Tutti Frutti (Little Richard)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: the L's have it. Any band name or singer's first name starting with L. No repeats.
Pick a song you like of them.

1) Walk On The Wild Side (Lou Reed)
2) Lucifera (Lemming)
3) When The Levee Breaks (Led Zeppelin) 
4) Greenville (Lucinda Williams)
5) Tutti Frutti (Little Richard)
6) Which Way To America (Living Colour)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: the L's have it. Any band name or singer's first name starting with L. No repeats.
Pick a song you like of them.

1) Walk On The Wild Side (Lou Reed)
2) Lucifera (Lemming)
3) When The Levee Breaks (Led Zeppelin)
4) Greenville (Lucinda Williams)
5) Tutti Frutti (Little Richard)
6) Which Way To America (Living Colour) 
7) Poor Old Dirt Farmer (Levon Helm)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: the L's have it. Any band name or singer's first name starting with L. No repeats.
Pick a song you like of them.

1) Walk On The Wild Side (Lou Reed)
2) Lucifera (Lemming)
3) When The Levee Breaks (Led Zeppelin)
4) Greenville (Lucinda Williams)
5) Tutti Frutti (Little Richard)
6) Which Way To America (Living Colour)
7) Poor Old Dirt Farmer (Levon Helm)
8) House for sale (Lucifer)


----------



## pianozach

_You have a favorite song by *Lucifer*? You just didn't strike me as the type that would be a *Lucifer* fan. :_lol:

New theme: the L's have it. Any band name or singer's first name starting with L. No repeats.
Pick a song you like of them.

1) Walk On The Wild Side (Lou Reed)
2) Lucifera (Lemming)
3) When The Levee Breaks (Led Zeppelin)
4) Greenville (Lucinda Williams)
5) Tutti Frutti (Little Richard)
6) Which Way To America (Living Colour)
7) Poor Old Dirt Farmer (Levon Helm)
8) House for sale (Lucifer)
9) What a Wonderful World (Louis Armstrong)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: the L's have it. Any band name or singer's first name starting with L. No repeats.
Pick a song you like of them.

1) Walk On The Wild Side (Lou Reed)
2) Lucifera (Lemming)
3) When The Levee Breaks (Led Zeppelin)
4) Greenville (Lucinda Williams)
5) Tutti Frutti (Little Richard)
6) Which Way To America (Living Colour)
7) Poor Old Dirt Farmer (Levon Helm)
8) House for sale (Lucifer)
9) What a Wonderful World (Louis Armstrong) 
10) La Bamba (Los Lobos)

New theme: songs inspired by friend, name the friend

1) Fort Worth Blues (Steve Earle) - Townes Van Zandt


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs inspired by friend, name the friend

1) Fort Worth Blues (Steve Earle) - Townes Van Zandt
2) Empty Garden (Elton John) - John Lennon


----------



## Azol

New theme: songs inspired by friend, name the friend

1) Fort Worth Blues (Steve Earle) - Townes Van Zandt
2) Empty Garden (Elton John) - John Lennon
3) Shine On You Crazy Diamond (Pink Floyd) - Sid Barrett


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs inspired by friend, name the friend

1) Fort Worth Blues (Steve Earle) - Townes Van Zandt
2) Empty Garden (Elton John) - John Lennon
3) Shine On You Crazy Diamond (Pink Floyd) - Sid Barrett
4) Oh Daddy (Fleetwood Mac) - Mick Fleetwood


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs inspired by friend, name the friend

1) Fort Worth Blues (Steve Earle) - Townes Van Zandt
2) Empty Garden (Elton John) - John Lennon
3) Shine On You Crazy Diamond (Pink Floyd) - Sid Barrett
4) Oh Daddy (Fleetwood Mac) - Mick Fleetwood 
5) Ain't Wasting Time No More (The Allman Brothers Band) - Duane Allman


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs inspired by friend, name the friend

1) Fort Worth Blues (Steve Earle) - Townes Van Zandt
2) Empty Garden (Elton John) - John Lennon
3) Shine On You Crazy Diamond (Pink Floyd) - Sid Barrett
4) Oh Daddy (Fleetwood Mac) - Mick Fleetwood 
5) Ain't Wasting Time No More (The Allman Brothers Band) - Duane Allman
6) Fool On The Hill (Beatles) - Maharishi Mahesh Yogi


----------



## pianozach

New theme: songs inspired by friend, name the friend

1) Fort Worth Blues (Steve Earle) - Townes Van Zandt
2) Empty Garden (Elton John) - John Lennon
3) Shine On You Crazy Diamond (Pink Floyd) - Sid Barrett
4) Oh Daddy (Fleetwood Mac) - Mick Fleetwood 
5) Ain't Wasting Time No More (The Allman Brothers Band) - Duane Allman
6) Dear Friend (Wings) - John Lennon


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs inspired by friend, name the friend

1) Fort Worth Blues (Steve Earle) - Townes Van Zandt
2) Empty Garden (Elton John) - John Lennon
3) Shine On You Crazy Diamond (Pink Floyd) - Sid Barrett
4) Oh Daddy (Fleetwood Mac) - Mick Fleetwood
5) Ain't Wasting Time No More (The Allman Brothers Band) - Duane Allman
6) Dear Friend (Wings) - John Lennon 
7) Boulder to Birmingham (Emmylou Harris) - Gram Parsons


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs inspired by friend, name the friend

1) Fort Worth Blues (Steve Earle) - Townes Van Zandt
2) Empty Garden (Elton John) - John Lennon
3) Shine On You Crazy Diamond (Pink Floyd) - Sid Barrett
4) Oh Daddy (Fleetwood Mac) - Mick Fleetwood
5) Ain't Wasting Time No More (The Allman Brothers Band) - Duane Allman
6) Dear Friend (Wings) - John Lennon
7) Boulder to Birmingham (Emmylou Harris) - Gram Parsons
8) You'r so Vain ( Carly Simon) Warren Beatty- amongst others


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs inspired by friend, name the friend

1) Fort Worth Blues (Steve Earle) - Townes Van Zandt
2) Empty Garden (Elton John) - John Lennon
3) Shine On You Crazy Diamond (Pink Floyd) - Sid Barrett
4) Oh Daddy (Fleetwood Mac) - Mick Fleetwood
5) Ain't Wasting Time No More (The Allman Brothers Band) - Duane Allman
6) Dear Friend (Wings) - John Lennon
7) Boulder to Birmingham (Emmylou Harris) - Gram Parsons
8) You'r so Vain (Carly Simon) Warren Beatty- amongst others 
9) Back In Black (AC/DC) - Bon Scott


----------



## Open Book

New theme: songs inspired by friend, name the friend

1) Fort Worth Blues (Steve Earle) - Townes Van Zandt
2) Empty Garden (Elton John) - John Lennon
3) Shine On You Crazy Diamond (Pink Floyd) - Sid Barrett
4) Oh Daddy (Fleetwood Mac) - Mick Fleetwood
5) Ain't Wasting Time No More (The Allman Brothers Band) - Duane Allman
6) Dear Friend (Wings) - John Lennon
7) Boulder to Birmingham (Emmylou Harris) - Gram Parsons
8) You'r so Vain (Carly Simon) Warren Beatty- amongst others
9) Back In Black (AC/DC) - Bon Scott
10) Rambling Boy (Tom Paxton) - anonymous friend

I expect this to be struck because the friend isn't famous or named, but I couldn't resist.
If it's kept anyone can start a new theme.


----------



## Art Rock

I'd think this is not in line with the theme indeed (otherwise any song mentioning friend would do).

New theme: songs inspired by friend, name the friend

1) Fort Worth Blues (Steve Earle) - Townes Van Zandt
2) Empty Garden (Elton John) - John Lennon
3) Shine On You Crazy Diamond (Pink Floyd) - Sid Barrett
4) Oh Daddy (Fleetwood Mac) - Mick Fleetwood
5) Ain't Wasting Time No More (The Allman Brothers Band) - Duane Allman
6) Dear Friend (Wings) - John Lennon
7) Boulder to Birmingham (Emmylou Harris) - Gram Parsons
8) You'r so Vain (Carly Simon) Warren Beatty- amongst others
9) Back In Black (AC/DC) - Bon Scott
10) The killing of Georgie (Rod Stewart) - Georgie, a gay friend of the Faces, especially Rod


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: bands (not solo singers) named after a mammal. No repeat bands.
Pick a song you like of them.

1) Tell me (Camel)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: bands (not solo singers) named after a mammal. No repeat bands.
Pick a song you like of them.

1) Tell me (Camel)
2) One (Three Dog Night)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: bands (not solo singers) named after a mammal. No repeat bands.
Pick a song you like of them.

1) Tell me (Camel)
2) One (Three Dog Night) 
3) The Last Train to Clarksville (The Monkees)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme cancelled.

I thought we'd done this, but the search did not show something. The Monkees reminded me of it, and searching for monkees brought up the same theme of about a month ago.

Anyone for a new theme?


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs by bands with interesting stories behind their name (true or urban legend) - share the story. No repeats. Pick a song you like. 


1) Mumps (Hatfield and the North)



The name of the band was inspired by the road signage on the main A1 road heading north from London, where the a succession of signs referred to the first major town, and the overall direction, as 'A1 Hatfield & the North'.


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs by bands with interesting stories behind their name (true or urban legend) - share the story. No repeats. Pick a song you like.

1) Mumps (Hatfield and the North)
2) Strawberry Fields Forever (The Beatles)



> In 1960, reputedly, John and his best friend at art college, Stu Sutcliffe, came up with the name "The Beatles." The story goes that the band loved Buddy Holly and his group "the Crickets." So the two went through several insect names and finally arrived on "Beetles".
> 
> Stu thought of "The Beetles," but then John, who loved puns and wordplay, thought of changing the spelling to "Beatles," as they were a beat group. As John was to later elaborate in a 1964 interview: "It was beat and beetles and when you said it, people thought of crawly things, and when you read it, it was beat music."


or if you don't like that explanation:



> Later, an obscure beat poet named Royston Ellis came forth and claimed he had thought up the Beatles name. Ellis had spent the night hanging out with John and his friend Stu in June of 1960. The fact of this get-together is confirmed and undisputed. On the night in question, during a chat, Ellis asked John about his group's name and John replied "The Beetles." He asked john how he spelled it and john said "B-E-E-T-L-E-S."
> 
> According to Ellis, he thought of the changing of the spelling to "B-E-A-T-L-E-S" because he was a "beat" poet, beatniks were the rage at the time, and John and Stu fancied themselves part of "the beat scene."
> 
> When John wrote a 1961 comical article for a local paper about how he came up with the name "Beatles," he jokingly said, "It came in a vision- a man appeared on a flaming pie and said unto them 'from this day on you are Beatles with an a'."
> 
> Even this explanation gives rise to debate, because Royston Ellis further claims that the night he gave John and Stu the name Beatles, he heated them a chicken pie for dinner, and the pie caught fire in the oven. Thus, Ellis was "the man on a flaming pie."


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs by bands with interesting stories behind their name (true or urban legend) - share the story. No repeats. Pick a song you like.

1) Mumps (Hatfield and the North)
2) Strawberry Fields Forever (The Beatles)
3) I'm not in love (10cc)



> King signed the band to his UK Records label in July 1972 and dubbed them 10cc. By his own account, King chose the name after having a dream in which he was standing in front of the Hammersmith Odeon in London where the boarding read "10cc The Best Band in the World". A widely repeated claim, disputed by King and Godley, but confirmed in a 1988 interview by Creme, and also on the webpage of Gouldman's current line-up, is that the band name represented a volume of semen that was more than the average amount ejaculated by men, thus emphasising their potency or prowess.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs by bands with interesting stories behind their name (true or urban legend) - share the story. No repeats. Pick a song you like.


1) Mumps (Hatfield and the North)
2) Strawberry Fields Forever (The Beatles)
3) I'm not in love (10cc)
4)The Things That Dreams Are Made Of (The Human League)

The Sheffield synth pioneers were initially called – appropriately enough – The Future, but when dulcet-toned singer Phil Oakey joined they decided on an overhaul. The Human League was the name of a, yes, futuristic society in 1970s sci-fi boardgame Starforce: Alpha Centauri.


----------



## Art Rock

Please read the theme - you're supposed to share the story about the interesting story behind the name.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs by bands with interesting stories behind their name (true or urban legend) - share the story. No repeats. Pick a song you like.

1) Mumps (Hatfield and the North)
2) Strawberry Fields Forever (The Beatles)
3) I'm not in love (10cc)
4) The Things That Dreams Are Made Of (The Human League)
5) Do it again (Steely Dan)



> Fans of Beat Generation literature, Fagen and Becker named the band after a "revolutionary" steam-powered dildo mentioned in the William S. Burroughs novel Naked Lunch.


----------



## Room2201974

You know how Ravel once predicted that he would hear a street vender whistle _Bolero_?

Welllllllllllll

Three years from now a band comes out with great music and many hits. When queried about the origin of their band name they say, "Oh well, we couldn't come up with a cool name until our drummer was reading a thread called _Made Up Band Names A-Z (a game) _ in an online forum."


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs by bands with interesting stories behind their name (true or urban legend) - share the story. No repeats. Pick a song you like.


1) Mumps (Hatfield and the North)
2) Strawberry Fields Forever (The Beatles)
3) I'm not in love (10cc)
4) The Things That Dreams Are Made Of (The Human League)
5) Do it again (Steely Dan)
6) Amsterdam ( Coldplay )
It could’ve been worse – they could’ve been called Starfish. However, when their friend’s band Coldplay decided they no longer wanted their name, Chris Martin and co leapt on it. As you would. The first Coldplay took their title from an anthology of children’s poems called Child’s Reflections: Cold Play.


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: songs by bands with interesting stories behind their name (true or urban legend) - share the story. No repeats. Pick a song you like.


1) Mumps (Hatfield and the North)
2) Strawberry Fields Forever (The Beatles)
3) I'm not in love (10cc)
4) The Things That Dreams Are Made Of (The Human League)
5) Do it again (Steely Dan)
6) Let's Twist again (Chubby Checker)
7) In The Hour Of Not Quite Rain (Buffalo Springfield)

Still one of my favorite names for a band. After friends ran into each other going in opposite directions on a LA freeway, the group was practicing when a steam roller used for asphalt road work drives by their house made by the Buffalo Springfield Steamroller company.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs by bands with interesting stories behind their name (true or urban legend) - share the story. No repeats. Pick a song you like.


1) Mumps (Hatfield and the North)
2) Strawberry Fields Forever (The Beatles)
3) I'm not in love (10cc)
4) The Things That Dreams Are Made Of (The Human League)
5) Do it again (Steely Dan)
6) Amsterdam ( Coldplay )
7) In The Hour Of Not Quite Rain (Buffalo Springfield)
corrected list


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs by bands with interesting stories behind their name (true or urban legend) - share the story. No repeats. Pick a song you like.


1) Mumps (Hatfield and the North)
2) Strawberry Fields Forever (The Beatles)
3) I'm not in love (10cc)
4) The Things That Dreams Are Made Of (The Human League)
5) Do it again (Steely Dan)
6) Amsterdam ( Coldplay )
7) In The Hour Of Not Quite Rain (Buffalo Springfield)
8) Dazed And Confused (Led Zeppelin)

Originally, the group performed as The New Yardbirds, but weren't allowed to keep the name. Prior to forming the group, Page had looked into forming a supergroup which would have included Jeff Beck, John Entwistle and Keith Moon, but it didn't come to fruition.

One account of how the new band's name was chosen held that Moon and Entwistle had suggested that a supergroup with Page and Beck would go down like a "lead balloon", an idiom for disastrous results. The group dropped the 'a' in lead at the suggestion of their manager, Peter Grant, so that those unfamiliar with the term would not pronounce it "leed". The word "balloon" was replaced by "zeppelin", a word which, according to music journalist Keith Shadwick, brought "the perfect combination of heavy and light, combustibility and grace" to Page's mind.


----------



## Starving Wolf

Room2201974 said:


> You know how Ravel once predicted that he would hear a street vender whistle _Bolero_?
> 
> Welllllllllllll
> 
> Three years from now a band comes out with great music and many hits. When queried about the origin of their band name they say, "Oh well, we couldn't come up with a cool name until our drummer was reading a thread called _Made Up Band Names A-Z (a game) _ in an online forum."


You raise an interesting point: who owns the rights to our posts?
If, 5 years from now, there's a band called The Devil's Earwax, and it becomes a commercial juggernaut, can I sue and retire on the settlement?


----------



## pianozach

Starving Wolf said:


> You raise an interesting point: who owns the rights to our posts?
> If, 5 years from now, there's a band called The Devil's Earwax, and it becomes a commercial juggernaut, can I sue and retire on the settlement?


Only if you had registered the name, and used it as such.

Remember the fight between Apple records, and Apple computers? It was ruled that Apple computers could keep the name because there would never be any confusion between the two, as Apple computers wasn't involved in music.

Anyway, if you aren't using a name ("The Devil's Earwax") for anything, you don't really have any rights to it if someone else claims it.

There's an exception to this though . . . . Chicago DID decide to change their name from CHICAGO TRANSIT AUTHORITY when the the actual Chicago Transit Authority threatened legal action.

. . . as though someone would get the band and the city service agency confused.

They changed their name to Chicago, and I don't believe the city cared that there was a band named after the city.


----------



## Azol

New theme: songs by bands with interesting stories behind their name (true or urban legend) - share the story. No repeats. Pick a song you like.


1) Mumps (Hatfield and the North)
2) Strawberry Fields Forever (The Beatles)
3) I'm not in love (10cc)
4) The Things That Dreams Are Made Of (The Human League)
5) Do it again (Steely Dan)
6) Amsterdam ( Coldplay )
7) In The Hour Of Not Quite Rain (Buffalo Springfield)
8) Dazed And Confused (Led Zeppelin)
9) June (Spock's Beard)

According to Alan Morse:

Spock's Beard was sort of a phrase that we'd say to each other - my brother and I - when something weird would happen. We'd say, "Wow, that's like Spock's Beard," meaning, "that only happens in a parallel universe, right?" Anyway, Spock only has that beard in the one episode, and it's when he's in the parallel universe in "Mirror, Mirror". So, that was just something we'd say to each other as an inside joke. I put Spock's Beard on the list sort of as a joke. Everybody seemed to like it the best, and so we picked that one.


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs by bands with interesting stories behind their name (true or urban legend) - share the story. No repeats. Pick a song you like.

1) Mumps (Hatfield and the North)
2) Strawberry Fields Forever (The Beatles)
3) I'm not in love (10cc)
4) The Things That Dreams Are Made Of (The Human League)
5) Do it again (Steely Dan)
6) Amsterdam ( Coldplay )
7) In The Hour Of Not Quite Rain (Buffalo Springfield)
8) Dazed And Confused (Led Zeppelin)
9) June (Spock's Beard)
10) Mrs. Brown You Have a Lovely Daughter (Herman's Hermits)

Accoring to Wikipedia -



> The band's name came from a resemblance, noted by a publican in Manchester, England, between Noone and Sherman from the Rocky and Bullwinkle cartoons. Sherman was shortened to Herman, and then became Herman and His Hermits, which was soon shortened to Herman's Hermits.


New theme: bands/artists whose name begins with the letter "M"

1) Catfish Blues (Muddy Waters)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: bands/artists whose name begins with the letter "M"

1) Catfish Blues (Muddy Waters)
2) Dyna-Mite (Mud)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: bands/artists whose name begins with the letter "M"

1) Catfish Blues (Muddy Waters)
2) Dyna-Mite (Mud)
3) Gemini Dream (Moody Blues)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: bands/artists whose name begins with the letter "M"

1) Catfish Blues (Muddy Waters)
2) Dyna-Mite (Mud)
3) Gemini Dream (Moody Blues)
4) Echo Beach (Martha and the Muffins)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: bands/artists whose name begins with the letter "M"

1) Catfish Blues (Muddy Waters)
2) Dyna-Mite (Mud)
3) Gemini Dream (Moody Blues)
4) Echo Beach (Martha and the Muffins)
5) Plane Crash (moe.)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: bands/artists whose name begins with the letter "M"

1) Catfish Blues (Muddy Waters)
2) Dyna-Mite (Mud)
3) Gemini Dream (Moody Blues)
4) Echo Beach (Martha and the Muffins)
5) Plane Crash (moe.) 
6) Your Mind is on Vacation (Mose Allison)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: bands/artists whose name begins with the letter "M"

1) Catfish Blues (Muddy Waters)
2) Dyna-Mite (Mud)
3) Gemini Dream (Moody Blues)
4) Echo Beach (Martha and the Muffins)
5) Plane Crash (moe.)
6) Your Mind is on Vacation (Mose Allison)
7) Crystal River (Mudcrutch)


----------



## Azol

New theme: bands/artists whose name begins with the letter "M"

1) Catfish Blues (Muddy Waters)
2) Dyna-Mite (Mud)
3) Gemini Dream (Moody Blues)
4) Echo Beach (Martha and the Muffins)
5) Plane Crash (moe.)
6) Your Mind is on Vacation (Mose Allison)
7) Crystal River (Mudcrutch)
8) Rio (Maywood)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: bands/artists whose name begins with the letter "M"

1) Catfish Blues (Muddy Waters)
2) Dyna-Mite (Mud)
3) Gemini Dream (Moody Blues)
4) Echo Beach (Martha and the Muffins)
5) Plane Crash (moe.)
6) Your Mind is on Vacation (Mose Allison)
7) Crystal River (Mudcrutch)
8) Rio (Maywood)
9) Birdland (Manhattan Transfer)


----------



## Azol

New theme: bands/artists whose name begins with the letter "M"

1) Catfish Blues (Muddy Waters)
2) Dyna-Mite (Mud)
3) Gemini Dream (Moody Blues)
4) Echo Beach (Martha and the Muffins)
5) Plane Crash (moe.)
6) Your Mind is on Vacation (Mose Allison)
7) Crystal River (Mudcrutch)
8) Rio (Maywood)
9) Birdland (Manhattan Transfer) 
10) Methuselah's Children (Moon Safari)

Anyone can start a new theme


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: bands/artists whose name begins with the letter "N"

1) Solitaire (Neil Sedaka)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: bands/artists whose name begins with the letter "N"

1) Solitaire (Neil Sedaka) 
2) Old Man (Neil Young)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: bands/artists whose name begins with the letter "N"

1) Solitaire (Neil Sedaka) 
2) Old Man (Neil Young)
3) The Heart Collector (Nevermore)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: bands/artists whose name begins with the letter "N"

1) Solitaire (Neil Sedaka) 
2) Old Man (Neil Young)
3) The Heart Collector (Nevermore)
4) Smells Like Teen Spirit (Nirvana)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: bands/artists whose name begins with the letter "N"

1) Solitaire (Neil Sedaka)
2) Old Man (Neil Young)
3) The Heart Collector (Nevermore)
4) Smells Like Teen Spirit (Nirvana) 
5) I Think It's Going to Rain Today (Norah Jones)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: bands/artists whose name begins with the letter "N"

1) Solitaire (Neil Sedaka)
2) Old Man (Neil Young)
3) The Heart Collector (Nevermore)
4) Smells Like Teen Spirit (Nirvana) 
5) I Think It's Going to Rain Today (Norah Jones)
6) Sister Christian (Night Ranger)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: bands/artists whose name begins with the letter "N"

1) Solitaire (Neil Sedaka)
2) Old Man (Neil Young)
3) The Heart Collector (Nevermore)
4) Smells Like Teen Spirit (Nirvana)
5) I Think It's Going to Rain Today (Norah Jones)
6) Sister Christian (Night Ranger)
7) Death To The Users Of The World (No)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: bands/artists whose name begins with the letter "N"

1) Solitaire (Neil Sedaka)
2) Old Man (Neil Young)
3) The Heart Collector (Nevermore)
4) Smells Like Teen Spirit (Nirvana)
5) I Think It's Going to Rain Today (Norah Jones)
6) Sister Christian (Night Ranger)
7) Death To The Users Of The World (No)
8) Feelin' Good (Nina Simone)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: bands/artists whose name begins with the letter "N"

1) Solitaire (Neil Sedaka)
2) Old Man (Neil Young)
3) The Heart Collector (Nevermore)
4) Smells Like Teen Spirit (Nirvana)
5) I Think It's Going to Rain Today (Norah Jones)
6) Sister Christian (Night Ranger)
7) Death To The Users Of The World (No)
8) Feelin' Good (Nina Simone) 
9) Mr. Bojangles (Nitty Gritty Dirt Band)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: bands/artists whose name begins with the letter "N"

1) Solitaire (Neil Sedaka)
2) Old Man (Neil Young)
3) The Heart Collector (Nevermore)
4) Smells Like Teen Spirit (Nirvana)
5) I Think It's Going to Rain Today (Norah Jones)
6) Sister Christian (Night Ranger)
7) Death To The Users Of The World (No)
8) Feelin' Good (Nina Simone)
9) Mr. Bojangles (Nitty Gritty Dirt Band)
10) Never ending love ( New Seekers)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: bands/artists whose name begins with the letter O 

1)Back Stabbers ( O'Jays )


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: bands/artists whose name begins with the letter O

1)Back Stabbers ( O'Jays )
2)Red Frame /White Light (Orchestral Manoeuvres In The Dark)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: bands/artists whose name begins with the letter O

1)Back Stabbers ( O'Jays )
2)Red Frame /White Light (Orchestral Manoeuvres In The Dark)
3) Bump the hope ( Oleta Adams)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: bands/artists whose name begins with the letter O

1)Back Stabbers ( O'Jays )
2)Red Frame /White Light (Orchestral Manoeuvres In The Dark)
3) Bump the hope ( Oleta Adams)
4) Fire (Ohio Players)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: bands/artists whose name begins with the letter O

1)Back Stabbers ( O'Jays )
2)Red Frame /White Light (Orchestral Manoeuvres In The Dark)
3) Bump the hope ( Oleta Adams)
4) Fire (Ohio Players)
5) Ghost of perdition (Opeth)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: bands/artists whose name begins with the letter O

1)Back Stabbers ( O'Jays )
2)Red Frame /White Light (Orchestral Manoeuvres In The Dark)
3) Bump the hope ( Oleta Adams)
4) Fire (Ohio Players)
5) Ghost of perdition (Opeth)
6) Satisfaction (Otis Redding)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: bands/artists whose name begins with the letter O

1)Back Stabbers ( O'Jays )
2)Red Frame /White Light (Orchestral Manoeuvres In The Dark)
3) Bump the hope ( Oleta Adams)
4) Fire (Ohio Players)
5) Ghost of perdition (Opeth)
6) Satisfaction (Otis Redding)
7) Mooncalf (Ozric Tentacles)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: bands/artists whose name begins with the letter O

1)Back Stabbers ( O'Jays )
2)Red Frame /White Light (Orchestral Manoeuvres In The Dark)
3) Bump the hope ( Oleta Adams)
4) Fire (Ohio Players)
5) Ghost of perdition (Opeth)
6) Satisfaction (Otis Redding)
7) Mooncalf (Ozric Tentacles)
8) Physical (Olivia Newton-John)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: bands/artists whose name begins with the letter O

1)Back Stabbers ( O'Jays )
2)Red Frame /White Light (Orchestral Manoeuvres In The Dark)
3) Bump the hope ( Oleta Adams)
4) Fire (Ohio Players)
5) Ghost of perdition (Opeth)
6) Satisfaction (Otis Redding)
7) Mooncalf (Ozric Tentacles)
8) Physical (Olivia Newton-John)
9) Love me for a reason (Osmonds)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: bands/artists whose name begins with the letter O

1)Back Stabbers ( O'Jays )
2)Red Frame /White Light (Orchestral Manoeuvres In The Dark)
3) Bump the hope ( Oleta Adams)
4) Fire (Ohio Players)
5) Ghost of perdition (Opeth)
6) Satisfaction (Otis Redding)
7) Mooncalf (Ozric Tentacles)
8) Physical (Olivia Newton-John)
9) Love me for a reason (Osmonds) 
10) Supersonic (Oasis)

New theme: bands/artists whose name begins with "P"

1) Brass in Pocket (Pretenders)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: bands/artists whose name begins with "P"

1) Brass in Pocket (Pretenders)
2) Anesthetize (Porcupine Tree)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: bands/artists whose name begins with "P"

1) Brass in Pocket (Pretenders)
2) Anesthetize (Porcupine Tree)
3) Fire ( Pointer Sisters)


----------



## Coach G

New theme: bands/artists whose name begins with "P"

1) Brass in Pocket (Pretenders)
2) Anesthetize (Porcupine Tree)
3) Fire ( Pointer Sisters)
4) Hot Diggity (Perry Como)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: bands/artists whose name begins with "P"

1) Brass in Pocket (Pretenders)
2) Anesthetize (Porcupine Tree)
3) Fire ( Pointer Sisters)
4) Hot Diggity (Perry Como)
5) Homeless (Paul Simon)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: bands/artists whose name begins with "P"

1) Brass in Pocket (Pretenders)
2) Anesthetize (Porcupine Tree)
3) Fire ( Pointer Sisters)
4) Hot Diggity (Perry Como)
5) Homeless (Paul Simon)
6) Put your head on my shoulder ( Paul Anka)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: bands/artists whose name begins with "P"

1) Brass in Pocket (Pretenders)
2) Anesthetize (Porcupine Tree)
3) Fire ( Pointer Sisters)
4) Hot Diggity (Perry Como)
5) Homeless (Paul Simon)
6) Put your head on my shoulder ( Paul Anka) 
7) Instant Karma (Plastic Ono Band)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: bands/artists whose name begins with "P"

1) Brass in Pocket (Pretenders)
2) Anesthetize (Porcupine Tree)
3) Fire ( Pointer Sisters)
4) Hot Diggity (Perry Como)
5) Homeless (Paul Simon)
6) Put your head on my shoulder ( Paul Anka)
7) Instant Karma (Plastic Ono Band)
8) Time (Pink Floyd)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: bands/artists whose name begins with "P"

1) Brass in Pocket (Pretenders)
2) Anesthetize (Porcupine Tree)
3) Fire ( Pointer Sisters)
4) Hot Diggity (Perry Como)
5) Homeless (Paul Simon)
6) Put your head on my shoulder ( Paul Anka)
7) Instant Karma (Plastic Ono Band)
8) Time (Pink Floyd) 
9) Crazy (Patsy Cline)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: bands/artists whose name begins with "P"

1) Brass in Pocket (Pretenders)
2) Anesthetize (Porcupine Tree)
3) Fire ( Pointer Sisters)
4) Hot Diggity (Perry Como)
5) Homeless (Paul Simon)
6) Put your head on my shoulder ( Paul Anka)
7) Instant Karma (Plastic Ono Band)
8) Time (Pink Floyd)
9) Crazy (Patsy Cline)
10) April Love( Pat Boone)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: "Magic "preferably in title 


1) Magic Moments ( Perry Como)


----------



## Art Rock

We've done a similar theme, we can see whether we can do another 10.

_New theme - all things "magical"...

1) The Magician's Birthday (Uriah Heep)
2) Do You Believe In Magic (Lovin Spoonful)
3) Magical Mystery Tour (The Beatles)
4) Magic (The Cars)
5) Could It Be Magic (Barry Manilow/DONNA SUMMER!)
6) Magic Bus (The Who)
7) The witch queen of New Orleans (Redbone)
8) Strange Magic (Area 51/Haunting Groups)
9) Magic Carpet Ride (Steppenwolf)
10) Black Magic Woman (Fleetwood Mac)
_


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: "Magic "preferably in title

DQ songs:
1) The Magician's Birthday (Uriah Heep)
2) Do You Believe In Magic (Lovin Spoonful)
3) Magical Mystery Tour (The Beatles)
4) Magic (The Cars)
5) Could It Be Magic (Barry Manilow/DONNA SUMMER!)
6) Magic Bus (The Who)
7) The witch queen of New Orleans (Redbone)
8) Strange Magic (Area 51/Haunting Groups)
9) Magic Carpet Ride (Steppenwolf)
10) Black Magic Woman (Fleetwood Mac)



1) Magic Moments ( Perry Como)
2) Magic woman touch (Hollies)


----------



## Azol

New theme: "Magic "preferably in title

DQ songs:
1) The Magician's Birthday (Uriah Heep)
2) Do You Believe In Magic (Lovin Spoonful)
3) Magical Mystery Tour (The Beatles)
4) Magic (The Cars)
5) Could It Be Magic (Barry Manilow/DONNA SUMMER!)
6) Magic Bus (The Who)
7) The witch queen of New Orleans (Redbone)
8) Strange Magic (Area 51/Haunting Groups)
9) Magic Carpet Ride (Steppenwolf)
10) Black Magic Woman (Fleetwood Mac)



1) Magic Moments ( Perry Como)
2) Magic woman touch (Hollies) 
3) Puff the Magic Dragon (The Irish Rovers)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: "Magic "preferably in title

DQ songs:
1) The Magician's Birthday (Uriah Heep)
2) Do You Believe In Magic (Lovin Spoonful)
3) Magical Mystery Tour (The Beatles)
4) Magic (The Cars)
5) Could It Be Magic (Barry Manilow/DONNA SUMMER!)
6) Magic Bus (The Who)
7) The witch queen of New Orleans (Redbone)
8) Strange Magic (Area 51/Haunting Groups)
9) Magic Carpet Ride (Steppenwolf)
10) Black Magic Woman (Fleetwood Mac)



1) Magic Moments ( Perry Como)
2) Magic woman touch (Hollies)
3) Puff the Magic Dragon (The Irish Rovers)
4) This Magic Moment ( The Drifters)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: "Magic "preferably in title

DQ songs:
1) The Magician's Birthday (Uriah Heep)
2) Do You Believe In Magic (Lovin Spoonful)
3) Magical Mystery Tour (The Beatles)
4) Magic (The Cars)
5) Could It Be Magic (Barry Manilow/DONNA SUMMER!)
6) Magic Bus (The Who)
7) The witch queen of New Orleans (Redbone)
8) Strange Magic (Area 51/Haunting Groups)
9) Magic Carpet Ride (Steppenwolf)
10) Black Magic Woman (Fleetwood Mac)



1) Magic Moments ( Perry Como)
2) Magic woman touch (Hollies)
3) Puff the Magic Dragon (The Irish Rovers) 
4) Animal Magic (Peter Gabriel)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: "Magic "preferably in title

DQ songs:
1) The Magician's Birthday (Uriah Heep)
2) Do You Believe In Magic (Lovin Spoonful)
3) Magical Mystery Tour (The Beatles)
4) Magic (The Cars)
5) Could It Be Magic (Barry Manilow/DONNA SUMMER!)
6) Magic Bus (The Who)
7) The witch queen of New Orleans (Redbone)
8) Strange Magic (Area 51/Haunting Groups)
9) Magic Carpet Ride (Steppenwolf)
10) Black Magic Woman (Fleetwood Mac)



1) Magic Moments ( Perry Como)
2) Magic woman touch (Hollies)
3) Puff the Magic Dragon (The Irish Rovers)
4) This Magic Moment ( The Drifters)
5) Animal Magic (Peter Gabriel) corrected list


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: "Magic "preferably in title

DQ songs:
1) The Magician's Birthday (Uriah Heep)
2) Do You Believe In Magic (Lovin Spoonful)
3) Magical Mystery Tour (The Beatles)
4) Magic (The Cars)
5) Could It Be Magic (Barry Manilow/DONNA SUMMER!)
6) Magic Bus (The Who)
7) The witch queen of New Orleans (Redbone)
8) Strange Magic (Area 51/Haunting Groups)
9) Magic Carpet Ride (Steppenwolf)
10) Black Magic Woman (Fleetwood Mac)



1) Magic Moments ( Perry Como)
2) Magic woman touch (Hollies)
3) Puff the Magic Dragon (The Irish Rovers)
4) This Magic Moment ( The Drifters)
5) Animal Magic (Peter Gabriel) 
6) Magic (Pilot)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: "Magic "preferably in title

_DQ songs:
1) The Magician's Birthday (Uriah Heep)
2) Do You Believe In Magic (Lovin Spoonful)
3) Magical Mystery Tour (The Beatles)
4) Magic (The Cars)
5) Could It Be Magic (Barry Manilow/DONNA SUMMER!)
6) Magic Bus (The Who)
7) The witch queen of New Orleans (Redbone)
8) Strange Magic (Area 51/Haunting Groups)
9) Magic Carpet Ride (Steppenwolf)
10) Black Magic Woman (Fleetwood Mac)
_

1) Magic Moments (Perry Como)
2) Magic Woman Touch (Hollies)
3) Puff the Magic Dragon (The Irish Rovers)
4) This Magic Moment (The Drifters)
5) Animal Magic (Peter Gabriel) 
6) Magic (Pilot)
7) That Old Black Magic (Louis Prima & Keely Smith)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: "Magic "preferably in title

DQ songs:
1) The Magician's Birthday (Uriah Heep)
2) Do You Believe In Magic (Lovin Spoonful)
3) Magical Mystery Tour (The Beatles)
4) Magic (The Cars)
5) Could It Be Magic (Barry Manilow/DONNA SUMMER!)
6) Magic Bus (The Who)
7) The witch queen of New Orleans (Redbone)
8) Strange Magic (Area 51/Haunting Groups)
9) Magic Carpet Ride (Steppenwolf)
10) Black Magic Woman (Fleetwood Mac)

1) Magic Moments (Perry Como)
2) Magic Woman Touch (Hollies)
3) Puff the Magic Dragon (The Irish Rovers)
4) This Magic Moment (The Drifters)
5) Animal Magic (Peter Gabriel)
6) Magic (Pilot)
7) That Old Black Magic (Louis Prima & Keely Smith)
8) Don't answer me (Alan Parsons Project)

_If you believe in the power of magic
I can change your mind_


----------



## Coach G

New theme: "Magic "preferably in title

DQ songs:
1) The Magician's Birthday (Uriah Heep)
2) Do You Believe In Magic (Lovin Spoonful)
3) Magical Mystery Tour (The Beatles)
4) Magic (The Cars)
5) Could It Be Magic (Barry Manilow/DONNA SUMMER!)
6) Magic Bus (The Who)
7) The witch queen of New Orleans (Redbone)
8) Strange Magic (Area 51/Haunting Groups)
9) Magic Carpet Ride (Steppenwolf)
10) Black Magic Woman (Fleetwood Mac)



1) Magic Moments (Perry Como)
2) Magic Woman Touch (Hollies)
3) Puff the Magic Dragon (The Irish Rovers)
4) This Magic Moment (The Drifters)
5) Animal Magic (Peter Gabriel)
6) Magic (Pilot)
7) That Old Black Magic (Louis Prima & Keely Smith)
8) Don't answer me (Alan Parsons Project)
9) It's Magic (old song by Doris Day, Vic Damone, Tony Martin, Sarah Vaughn, and many others, you get the idea.)


----------



## Azol

New theme: "Magic "preferably in title

DQ songs:
1) The Magician's Birthday (Uriah Heep)
2) Do You Believe In Magic (Lovin Spoonful)
3) Magical Mystery Tour (The Beatles)
4) Magic (The Cars)
5) Could It Be Magic (Barry Manilow/DONNA SUMMER!)
6) Magic Bus (The Who)
7) The witch queen of New Orleans (Redbone)
8) Strange Magic (Area 51/Haunting Groups)
9) Magic Carpet Ride (Steppenwolf)
10) Black Magic Woman (Fleetwood Mac)



1) Magic Moments (Perry Como)
2) Magic Woman Touch (Hollies)
3) Puff the Magic Dragon (The Irish Rovers)
4) This Magic Moment (The Drifters)
5) Animal Magic (Peter Gabriel)
6) Magic (Pilot)
7) That Old Black Magic (Louis Prima & Keely Smith)
8) Don't answer me (Alan Parsons Project)
9) It's Magic (old song by Doris Day, Vic Damone, Tony Martin, Sarah Vaughn, and many others, you get the idea.) 
10) A Kind of Magic (Queen)


----------



## Azol

New theme: songs that feature organ (full-scale pipe organ preferably, but Hammond also works).
No act repeats!
Let's make it harder with no band repeats from previous list either

DQ songs *AND BANDS*:
1) Light My Fire (The Doors)
2) In-A-Gadda-da-Vida (Iron Butterfly)
3) Gimme Some Lovin' (The Spencer Davis Group)
4) Green Eyed Lady (Sugarloaf)
5) The House of the Rising Sun (The Animals)
6) Cans and Brahms (Yes)
7) A Whiter Shade of Pale (Procul Harum)
8) If I had words (Yvonne Keeley and Scott Fitzgerald)
9) Easy Livin' (Uriah Heep)
10) Voodoo Chile (Jimi Hendrix)

1) Church of Your Heart (The Flower Kings)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs that feature organ (full-scale pipe organ preferably, but Hammond also works).
No act repeats!

DQ songs:
1) Light My Fire (The Doors)
2) In-A-Gadda-da-Vida (Iron Butterfly)
3) Gimme Some Lovin' (The Spencer Davis Group)
4) Green Eyed Lady (Sugarloaf)
5) The House of the Rising Sun (The Animals)
6) Cans and Brahms (Yes)
7) A Whiter Shade of Pale (Procul Harum)
8) If I had words (Yvonne Keeley and Scott Fitzgerald)
9) Easy Livin' (Uriah Heep)
10) Voodoo Chile (Jimi Hendrix)


1) Awaken (Yes)
2) Deathbed (Anna von Hausswolff)


I really recommend her albums to prog lovers.


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs that feature organ (full-scale pipe organ preferably, but Hammond also works).
No act repeats!

DQ songs:
1) Light My Fire (The Doors)
2) In-A-Gadda-da-Vida (Iron Butterfly)
3) Gimme Some Lovin' (The Spencer Davis Group)
4) Green Eyed Lady (Sugarloaf)
5) The House of the Rising Sun (The Animals)
6) Cans and Brahms (Yes)
7) A Whiter Shade of Pale (Procul Harum)
8) If I had words (Yvonne Keeley and Scott Fitzgerald)
9) Easy Livin' (Uriah Heep)
10) Voodoo Chile (Jimi Hendrix)


1) Awaken (Yes)
2) Deathbed (Anna von Hausswolff)
3) I Been Loving You Too Long (Otis Redding, Booker T. & the M.G.'s)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: songs that feature organ (full-scale pipe organ preferably, but Hammond also works).
No act repeats!

DQ songs:
1) Light My Fire (The Doors)
2) In-A-Gadda-da-Vida (Iron Butterfly)
3) Gimme Some Lovin' (The Spencer Davis Group)
4) Green Eyed Lady (Sugarloaf)
5) The House of the Rising Sun (The Animals)
6) Cans and Brahms (Yes)
7) A Whiter Shade of Pale (Procul Harum)
8) If I had words (Yvonne Keeley and Scott Fitzgerald)
9) Easy Livin' (Uriah Heep)
10) Voodoo Chile (Jimi Hendrix)


1) Awaken (Yes)
2) Deathbed (Anna von Hausswolff)
3) I Been Loving You Too Long (Otis Redding, Booker T. & the M.G.'s)
4) Mr. Crowley (Ozzy)


----------



## Azol

New theme: songs that feature organ (full-scale pipe organ preferably, but Hammond also works).
No act repeats!
Let's make it harder with no band repeats from previous list either

DQ songs AND BANDS:
1) Light My Fire (The Doors)
2) In-A-Gadda-da-Vida (Iron Butterfly)
3) Gimme Some Lovin' (The Spencer Davis Group)
4) Green Eyed Lady (Sugarloaf)
5) The House of the Rising Sun (The Animals)
6) Cans and Brahms (Yes)
7) A Whiter Shade of Pale (Procul Harum)
8) If I had words (Yvonne Keeley and Scott Fitzgerald)
9) Easy Livin' (Uriah Heep)
10) Voodoo Chile (Jimi Hendrix)


1) Church of Your Heart (The Flower Kings)
2) Deathbed (Anna von Hausswolff)
3) I Been Loving You Too Long (Otis Redding, Booker T. & the M.G.'s)
4) Mr. Crowley (Ozzy) 
5) Sacred Sound (IQ)

Corrected the list, I was too slow at editing my own message, sorry!


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs that feature organ (full-scale pipe organ preferably, but Hammond also works).
No act repeats!
Let's make it harder with no band repeats from previous list either

DQ songs AND BANDS:
1) Light My Fire (The Doors)
2) In-A-Gadda-da-Vida (Iron Butterfly)
3) Gimme Some Lovin' (The Spencer Davis Group)
4) Green Eyed Lady (Sugarloaf)
5) The House of the Rising Sun (The Animals)
6) Cans and Brahms (Yes)
7) A Whiter Shade of Pale (Procul Harum)
8) If I had words (Yvonne Keeley and Scott Fitzgerald)
9) Easy Livin' (Uriah Heep)
10) Voodoo Chile (Jimi Hendrix)


1) Church of Your Heart (The Flower Kings)
2) Deathbed (Anna von Hausswolff)
3) I Been Loving You Too Long (Otis Redding, Booker T. & the M.G.'s)
4) Mr. Crowley (Ozzy)
5) Sacred Sound (IQ)
6) Mammoth (Kayak)


----------



## Azol

New theme: songs that feature organ (full-scale pipe organ preferably, but Hammond also works).
No act repeats!
Let's make it harder with no band repeats from previous list either

DQ songs AND BANDS:
1) Light My Fire (The Doors)
2) In-A-Gadda-da-Vida (Iron Butterfly)
3) Gimme Some Lovin' (The Spencer Davis Group)
4) Green Eyed Lady (Sugarloaf)
5) The House of the Rising Sun (The Animals)
6) Cans and Brahms (Yes)
7) A Whiter Shade of Pale (Procul Harum)
8) If I had words (Yvonne Keeley and Scott Fitzgerald)
9) Easy Livin' (Uriah Heep)
10) Voodoo Chile (Jimi Hendrix)


1) Church of Your Heart (The Flower Kings)
2) Deathbed (Anna von Hausswolff)
3) I Been Loving You Too Long (Otis Redding, Booker T. & the M.G.'s)
4) Mr. Crowley (Ozzy)
5) Sacred Sound (IQ)
6) Mammoth (Kayak) 
7) The Services of Mary Goode (Janison Edge)

P.S. Art Rock, I wonder if this band could be a pleasant discovery for you if you're into sympho-prog.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs that feature organ (full-scale pipe organ preferably, but Hammond also works).
No act repeats!
Let's make it harder with no band repeats from previous list either

DQ songs AND BANDS:
1) Light My Fire (The Doors)
2) In-A-Gadda-da-Vida (Iron Butterfly)
3) Gimme Some Lovin' (The Spencer Davis Group)
4) Green Eyed Lady (Sugarloaf)
5) The House of the Rising Sun (The Animals)
6) Cans and Brahms (Yes)
7) A Whiter Shade of Pale (Procul Harum)
8) If I had words (Yvonne Keeley and Scott Fitzgerald)
9) Easy Livin' (Uriah Heep)
10) Voodoo Chile (Jimi Hendrix)


1) Church of Your Heart (The Flower Kings)
2) Deathbed (Anna von Hausswolff)
3) I Been Loving You Too Long (Otis Redding, Booker T. & the M.G.'s)
4) Mr. Crowley (Ozzy)
5) Sacred Sound (IQ)
6) Mammoth (Kayak)
7) The Services of Mary Goode (Janison Edge)
8) Lady of the light (Black Bonzo)


----------



## Art Rock

Azol said:


> P.S. Art Rock, I wonder if this band could be a pleasant discovery for you if you're into sympho-prog.


I'll check them out tomorrow. 

Black Bonzo is a Swedish Uriah Heep clone by the way - just listen to the song.


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs that feature organ (full-scale pipe organ preferably, but Hammond also works).
No act repeats!
Let's make it harder with no band repeats from previous list either

DQ songs AND BANDS:
1) Light My Fire (The Doors)
2) In-A-Gadda-da-Vida (Iron Butterfly)
3) Gimme Some Lovin' (The Spencer Davis Group)
4) Green Eyed Lady (Sugarloaf)
5) The House of the Rising Sun (The Animals)
6) Cans and Brahms (Yes)
7) A Whiter Shade of Pale (Procul Harum)
8) If I had words (Yvonne Keeley and Scott Fitzgerald)
9) Easy Livin' (Uriah Heep)
10) Voodoo Chile (Jimi Hendrix)


1) Church of Your Heart (The Flower Kings)
2) Deathbed (Anna von Hausswolff)
3) I Been Loving You Too Long (Otis Redding, Booker T. & the M.G.'s)
4) Mr. Crowley (Ozzy)
5) Sacred Sound (IQ)
6) Mammoth (Kayak)
7) The Services of Mary Goode (Janison Edge)
8) Wear Your Love Like Heaven (Donovan)


----------



## Art Rock

Board correction:



New theme: songs that feature organ (full-scale pipe organ preferably, but Hammond also works).
No act repeats!
Let's make it harder with no band repeats from previous list either

DQ songs AND BANDS:
1) Light My Fire (The Doors)
2) In-A-Gadda-da-Vida (Iron Butterfly)
3) Gimme Some Lovin' (The Spencer Davis Group)
4) Green Eyed Lady (Sugarloaf)
5) The House of the Rising Sun (The Animals)
6) Cans and Brahms (Yes)
7) A Whiter Shade of Pale (Procul Harum)
8) If I had words (Yvonne Keeley and Scott Fitzgerald)
9) Easy Livin' (Uriah Heep)
10) Voodoo Chile (Jimi Hendrix)


1) Church of Your Heart (The Flower Kings)
2) Deathbed (Anna von Hausswolff)
3) I Been Loving You Too Long (Otis Redding, Booker T. & the M.G.'s)
4) Mr. Crowley (Ozzy)
5) Sacred Sound (IQ)
6) Mammoth (Kayak)
7) The Services of Mary Goode (Janison Edge)
8) Lady of the light (Black Bonzo)
9) Wear Your Love Like Heaven (Donovan)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: songs that feature organ (full-scale pipe organ preferably, but Hammond also works).
No act repeats!
Let's make it harder with no band repeats from previous list either

_DQ songs AND BANDS:
1) Light My Fire (The Doors)
2) In-A-Gadda-da-Vida (Iron Butterfly)
3) Gimme Some Lovin' (The Spencer Davis Group)
4) Green Eyed Lady (Sugarloaf)
5) The House of the Rising Sun (The Animals)
6) Cans and Brahms (Yes)
7) A Whiter Shade of Pale (Procul Harum)
8) If I had words (Yvonne Keeley and Scott Fitzgerald)
9) Easy Livin' (Uriah Heep)
10) Voodoo Chile (Jimi Hendrix)_

1) Church of Your Heart (The Flower Kings)
2) Deathbed (Anna von Hausswolff)
3) I Been Loving You Too Long (Otis Redding, Booker T. & the M.G.'s)
4) Mr. Crowley (Ozzy)
5) Sacred Sound (IQ)
6) Mammoth (Kayak)
7) The Services of Mary Goode (Janison Edge)
8) Lady of the light (Black Bonzo)
9) Wear Your Love Like Heaven (Donovan)
10) Tarkus (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)


----------



## pianozach

THEME: Songs with a four syllable word in the title (nonsense words disqualified)

1. The Gates of Delirium (Yes)


----------



## SanAntone

THEME: Songs with a four syllable word in the title (nonsense words disqualified)

1. The Gates of Delirium (Yes) 
2. Confirmation (Charlie Parker)


----------



## Rogerx

THEME: Songs with a four syllable word in the title (nonsense words disqualified)

1. The Gates of Delirium (Yes)
2. Confirmation (Charlie Parker)
3) Inside Information (Mike Bloomfield)


----------



## Starving Wolf

THEME: Songs with a four syllable word in the title (nonsense words disqualified)

1. The Gates of Delirium (Yes)
2. Confirmation (Charlie Parker)
3) Inside Information (Mike Bloomfield)
4) Superstition (Stevie Wonder)


----------



## Rogerx

THEME: Songs with a four syllable word in the title (nonsense words disqualified)

1. The Gates of Delirium (Yes)
2. Confirmation (Charlie Parker)
3) Inside Information (Mike Bloomfield)
4) Superstition (Stevie Wonder)
5) Hallelujah ( Leonard Cohen and many others )


----------



## Starving Wolf

THEME: Songs with a four syllable word in the title (nonsense words disqualified)

1. The Gates of Delirium (Yes)
2. Confirmation (Charlie Parker)
3) Inside Information (Mike Bloomfield)
4) Superstition (Stevie Wonder)
5) Hallelujah ( Leonard Cohen and many others )
6) A Little Less Conversation (Elvis Presley)


----------



## Art Rock

THEME: Songs with a four syllable word in the title (nonsense words disqualified)

1. The Gates of Delirium (Yes)
2. Confirmation (Charlie Parker)
3) Inside Information (Mike Bloomfield)
4) Superstition (Stevie Wonder)
5) Hallelujah ( Leonard Cohen and many others )
6) A Little Less Conversation (Elvis Presley)
7) Operator (Jim Croce)


----------



## Rogerx

THEME: Songs with a four syllable word in the title (nonsense words disqualified)

1. The Gates of Delirium (Yes)
2. Confirmation (Charlie Parker)
3) Inside Information (Mike Bloomfield)
4) Superstition (Stevie Wonder)
5) Hallelujah ( Leonard Cohen and many others )
6) A Little Less Conversation (Elvis Presley)
7) Operator (Jim Croce)
8) Smooth Operator (Sade)


----------



## Azol

THEME: Songs with a four syllable word in the title (nonsense words disqualified)

1. The Gates of Delirium (Yes)
2. Confirmation (Charlie Parker)
3) Inside Information (Mike Bloomfield)
4) Superstition (Stevie Wonder)
5) Hallelujah ( Leonard Cohen and many others )
6) A Little Less Conversation (Elvis Presley)
7) Operator (Jim Croce)
8) Smooth Operator (Sade) 
9) Incarnation of Logos (Eloy)


----------



## Art Rock

THEME: Songs with a four syllable word in the title (nonsense words disqualified)

1. The Gates of Delirium (Yes)
2. Confirmation (Charlie Parker)
3) Inside Information (Mike Bloomfield)
4) Superstition (Stevie Wonder)
5) Hallelujah ( Leonard Cohen and many others )
6) A Little Less Conversation (Elvis Presley)
7) Operator (Jim Croce)
8) Smooth Operator (Sade)
9) Incarnation of Logos (Eloy)
10) Cambodia (Kim Wilde)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: summer. Preferably in the title, possibly as a related word (e.g. summertime).

Disqualified songs:
1) That Summer (Garth Brooks)
2) Summer [the first time] (Bobby Goldsboro)
3) Indian Summer (TNT)
4) Summertime (Janis Joplin)
5) A Summer Long Since Passed (Virginia Astley)
6) The Summer Knows (Laura Fygi)
7) The Boys Of Summer (Don Henley)
8) Summertime Holiday (Mungo Jerry)
9) Summertime Blues (Eddie Cochran)
10) Suddenly Last Summer (Motels)

1) Cruel summer (Bananarama)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: summer. Preferably in the title, possibly as a related word (e.g. summertime).

Disqualified songs:
1) That Summer (Garth Brooks)
2) Summer [the first time] (Bobby Goldsboro)
3) Indian Summer (TNT)
4) Summertime (Janis Joplin)
5) A Summer Long Since Passed (Virginia Astley)
6) The Summer Knows (Laura Fygi)
7) The Boys Of Summer (Don Henley)
8) Summertime Holiday (Mungo Jerry)
9) Summertime Blues (Eddie Cochran)
10) Suddenly Last Summer (Motels)

1) Cruel summer (Bananarama) 
2) Hot Fun in the Summertime (Sly & the Family Stone)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: summer. Preferably in the title, possibly as a related word (e.g. summertime).

Disqualified songs:
1) That Summer (Garth Brooks)
2) Summer [the first time] (Bobby Goldsboro)
3) Indian Summer (TNT)
4) Summertime (Janis Joplin)
5) A Summer Long Since Passed (Virginia Astley)
6) The Summer Knows (Laura Fygi)
7) The Boys Of Summer (Don Henley)
8) Summertime Holiday (Mungo Jerry)
9) Summertime Blues (Eddie Cochran)
10) Suddenly Last Summer (Motels)

1) Cruel summer (Bananarama)
2) Hot Fun in the Summertime (Sly & the Family Stone)
3) It's Summer( Gladys Knight & the Pips)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: summer. Preferably in the title, possibly as a related word (e.g. summertime).

Disqualified songs:
1) That Summer (Garth Brooks)
2) Summer [the first time] (Bobby Goldsboro)
3) Indian Summer (TNT)
4) Summertime (Janis Joplin)
5) A Summer Long Since Passed (Virginia Astley)
6) The Summer Knows (Laura Fygi)
7) The Boys Of Summer (Don Henley)
8) Summertime Holiday (Mungo Jerry)
9) Summertime Blues (Eddie Cochran)
10) Suddenly Last Summer (Motels)

1) Cruel summer (Bananarama)
2) Hot Fun in the Summertime (Sly & the Family Stone)
3) It's Summer( Gladys Knight & the Pips)
4) Summer holiday (Cliff Richard)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: summer. Preferably in the title, possibly as a related word (e.g. summertime).

Disqualified songs:
1) That Summer (Garth Brooks)
2) Summer [the first time] (Bobby Goldsboro)
3) Indian Summer (TNT)
4) Summertime (Janis Joplin)
5) A Summer Long Since Passed (Virginia Astley)
6) The Summer Knows (Laura Fygi)
7) The Boys Of Summer (Don Henley)
8) Summertime Holiday (Mungo Jerry)
9) Summertime Blues (Eddie Cochran)
10) Suddenly Last Summer (Motels)

1) Cruel summer (Bananarama)
2) Hot Fun in the Summertime (Sly & the Family Stone)
3) It's Summer( Gladys Knight & the Pips)
4) Summer holiday (Cliff Richard) 
5) All Summer Long (The Beach Boys)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: summer. Preferably in the title, possibly as a related word (e.g. summertime).

Disqualified songs:
1) That Summer (Garth Brooks)
2) Summer [the first time] (Bobby Goldsboro)
3) Indian Summer (TNT)
4) Summertime (Janis Joplin)
5) A Summer Long Since Passed (Virginia Astley)
6) The Summer Knows (Laura Fygi)
7) The Boys Of Summer (Don Henley)
8) Summertime Holiday (Mungo Jerry)
9) Summertime Blues (Eddie Cochran)
10) Suddenly Last Summer (Motels)

1) Cruel summer (Bananarama)
2) Hot Fun in the Summertime (Sly & the Family Stone)
3) It's Summer( Gladys Knight & the Pips)
4) Summer holiday (Cliff Richard)
5) All Summer Long (The Beach Boys)
6) Summer Wine ( Nancy Sinatra & Lee Hazlewood)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: summer. Preferably in the title, possibly as a related word (e.g. summertime).

Disqualified songs:
1) That Summer (Garth Brooks)
2) Summer [the first time] (Bobby Goldsboro)
3) Indian Summer (TNT)
4) Summertime (Janis Joplin)
5) A Summer Long Since Passed (Virginia Astley)
6) The Summer Knows (Laura Fygi)
7) The Boys Of Summer (Don Henley)
8) Summertime Holiday (Mungo Jerry)
9) Summertime Blues (Eddie Cochran)
10) Suddenly Last Summer (Motels)

1) Cruel summer (Bananarama)
2) Hot Fun in the Summertime (Sly & the Family Stone)
3) It's Summer( Gladys Knight & the Pips)
4) Summer holiday (Cliff Richard)
5) All Summer Long (The Beach Boys)
6) Summer Wine ( Nancy Sinatra & Lee Hazlewood)
7) Summer night city (ABBA)


----------



## Azol

Theme: summer. Preferably in the title, possibly as a related word (e.g. summertime).

Disqualified songs:
1) That Summer (Garth Brooks)
2) Summer [the first time] (Bobby Goldsboro)
3) Indian Summer (TNT)
4) Summertime (Janis Joplin)
5) A Summer Long Since Passed (Virginia Astley)
6) The Summer Knows (Laura Fygi)
7) The Boys Of Summer (Don Henley)
8) Summertime Holiday (Mungo Jerry)
9) Summertime Blues (Eddie Cochran)
10) Suddenly Last Summer (Motels)

1) Cruel summer (Bananarama)
2) Hot Fun in the Summertime (Sly & the Family Stone)
3) It's Summer( Gladys Knight & the Pips)
4) Summer holiday (Cliff Richard)
5) All Summer Long (The Beach Boys)
6) Summer Wine ( Nancy Sinatra & Lee Hazlewood)
7) Summer night city (ABBA)
8) New York City Summergirl (Moon Safari)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: summer. Preferably in the title, possibly as a related word (e.g. summertime).

Disqualified songs:
1) That Summer (Garth Brooks)
2) Summer [the first time] (Bobby Goldsboro)
3) Indian Summer (TNT)
4) Summertime (Janis Joplin)
5) A Summer Long Since Passed (Virginia Astley)
6) The Summer Knows (Laura Fygi)
7) The Boys Of Summer (Don Henley)
8) Summertime Holiday (Mungo Jerry)
9) Summertime Blues (Eddie Cochran)
10) Suddenly Last Summer (Motels)

1) Cruel summer (Bananarama)
2) Hot Fun in the Summertime (Sly & the Family Stone)
3) It's Summer( Gladys Knight & the Pips)
4) Summer holiday (Cliff Richard)
5) All Summer Long (The Beach Boys)
6) Summer Wine ( Nancy Sinatra & Lee Hazlewood)
7) Summer night city (ABBA)
8) New York City Summergirl (Moon Safari)
9) Summer Of '69 (Bryan Adams )


----------



## Azol

Theme: summer. Preferably in the title, possibly as a related word (e.g. summertime).

Disqualified songs:
1) That Summer (Garth Brooks)
2) Summer [the first time] (Bobby Goldsboro)
3) Indian Summer (TNT)
4) Summertime (Janis Joplin)
5) A Summer Long Since Passed (Virginia Astley)
6) The Summer Knows (Laura Fygi)
7) The Boys Of Summer (Don Henley)
8) Summertime Holiday (Mungo Jerry)
9) Summertime Blues (Eddie Cochran)
10) Suddenly Last Summer (Motels)

1) Cruel summer (Bananarama)
2) Hot Fun in the Summertime (Sly & the Family Stone)
3) It's Summer( Gladys Knight & the Pips)
4) Summer holiday (Cliff Richard)
5) All Summer Long (The Beach Boys)
6) Summer Wine ( Nancy Sinatra & Lee Hazlewood)
7) Summer night city (ABBA)
8) New York City Summergirl (Moon Safari)
9) Summer Of '69 (Bryan Adams )
10) A Night in Summer Long Ago (Mark Knopfler)


----------



## Azol

New theme: the Power of Numbers.
Song titles containing any numbers/numerals, the more the better!

1) Atlantis' Agony at June 5th - 8498, 13 P.M. Gregorian Earthtime (Eloy)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: the Power of Numbers.
Song titles containing any numbers/numerals, the more the better!

1) Atlantis' Agony at June 5th - 8498, 13 P.M. Gregorian Earthtime (Eloy) 
2) Wreck of the Old 97 (Vernon Dalhart)


----------



## Art Rock

We've done at least four themes on numbers (probably more), you may want to define it in a more distinguishing way.

EDIT: alternatively, there's a huge list of disqualified songs.

1) One (Is the Loneliest Number) (Three Dog Night)
2) A Million to One (Jimmy Charles and the Revellettes)
3) Tea for Two (Marion Harris)
4) 7 and 7 is (Love)
5) Three Days (Jane's Addiction)
6) Positively 4th Street (Bob Dylan)
7.) When I'm Sixty-Four (The Beatles)
8) Five Years (David Bowie)
9.) The 59th Street Bridge Song (Feelin' Groovy) (Simon and Garfunkel)
10) Eight Days a Week (Beatles)
1.) 19th Nervous Breakdown (The Rolling Stones)
2.) The Number Of The Beast (Iron Maiden)
3.) Four Sticks (Led Zeppelin)
4.) Four Seasons In One Day (Crowded House)
5.) Zero (Smashing Pumpkins)
6.) One (Metallica)
7.) 1000 Umbrellas (XTC)
8.) Eight Miles High (The Byrds)
9.) Three Times A Lady (The Commodores)
10.) It takes two to tango (Richard Myhill)
7) One of These Days (Pink Floyd)
8) Two tribes (Frankie Goes to Hollywood)
9) Three Times a Lady (The Commodores)
10) Four Sticks (Led Zeppelin)
1) Five Per Cent For Nothing ( Yes)
2) Six blade knife (Dire Straits)
3) Seven Year Ache (Rosanne Cash)
4) Eight Miles High ( The Byrds)
5) Nine million bicycles (Katie Melua)
6) Ten Feet Tall and Bulletproof (Travis Tritt)
7) Eleven Plus Eleven (Nine Below Zero)
8) Twelve thirty (Mamas and Papas)
9) 13 (Megadeth)
10) Fourteen (Tiny Tim)
1) 15 Step (Radiohead)
2) 16 Candles (The Crests)
3) At Seventeen (Janis Ian)
4) Eighteen Yellow Roses (Bobby Darin)
5) Nineteen (Paul Hardcastle)
6) Twenty Years Ago (Kenny Rogers)
7) 21 Guns (Green Day)
8) She's 22 (Norah Jones)
9) Strawberry letter 23 (Brothers Johnson)
10) 24 (Jem)
1) 25 or 6 to 4 (Chicago)
2) Was It 26 ( Chris Stapleton)
-) 28 (Steppenwolf)
-) 29 $ (Tom Waits)
3) Twelve thirty (Mamas and Papas)
4) 31 Today (Aimee Mann)
5) 32 jaar (Doe Maar)
6) '39 (Queen)
7) 40 Years Then Death (TISM)
8) 42 ( Coldplay)
9) 45 (Elvis Costello)
10) 50 Ways To Leave Your Lover (Paul Simon)
1) '39 (Queen)
2) In the year 2525 (Zager And Evans )
3) Summer Of '69 (Bryan Adams)
4) New Gold Dream [81-82-83-84] (Simple Minds)
5) 14 Years ( Guns N' Roses)
6) December, 1963 (Oh What a Night) (The Four Seasons)
7) 1999 (Prince)
8) Disco 2000 (Pulp)
9) 1979"(The Smashing Pumpkins.)
10) Theme from "Summer of '42" (Michel Legrand)


----------



## Rogerx

I knew it deleted post


----------



## Azol

Somehow the search this thread did not show me these... siigh
Let's do some other theme then.
Feel free to offer one.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: the Power of Numbers. Title must contain two or more numbers that are separated by at least one non-number word (e.g. not 'In the year 2525'). Part 2.

Disqualified songs:

1) Two out of three ain't bad (Meat Loaf)
2) One After 909 (The Beatles)
3) 25 or 6 to 4 (Chicago)
4) One and one is one (Medicine Head)
5) 9 to 5 (Dolly Parton )
6) One in ten (UB40)
7) 2 Become 1 (Spice Girls)
8) If 6 Was 9 (The Jimi Hendrix Experience)
9) One In A Million You (Larry Graham)
10) 2 X 2 (Bob Dylan)



1) Atlantis' Agony at June 5th - 8498, 13 P.M. Gregorian Earthtime (Eloy)
2) One is one (Nick MacKenzie)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: the Power of Numbers. Title must contain two or more numbers that are separated by at least one non-number word (e.g. not 'In the year 2525'). Part 2.

Disqualified songs:

1) Two out of three ain't bad (Meat Loaf)
2) One After 909 (The Beatles)
3) 25 or 6 to 4 (Chicago)
4) One and one is one (Medicine Head)
5) 9 to 5 (Dolly Parton )
6) One in ten (UB40)
7) 2 Become 1 (Spice Girls)
8) If 6 Was 9 (The Jimi Hendrix Experience)
9) One In A Million You (Larry Graham)
10) 2 X 2 (Bob Dylan)



1) Atlantis' Agony at June 5th - 8498, 13 P.M. Gregorian Earthtime (Eloy)
2) One is one (Nick MacKenzie) 
3) 4 + 20 (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)


----------



## Rogerx

Disqualified songs:

1) Two out of three ain't bad (Meat Loaf)
2) One After 909 (The Beatles)
3) 25 or 6 to 4 (Chicago)
4) One and one is one (Medicine Head)
5) 9 to 5 (Dolly Parton )
6) One in ten (UB40)
7) 2 Become 1 (Spice Girls)
8) If 6 Was 9 (The Jimi Hendrix Experience)
9) One In A Million You (Larry Graham)
10) 2 X 2 (Bob Dylan)



1) Atlantis' Agony at June 5th - 8498, 13 P.M. Gregorian Earthtime (Eloy)
2) One is one (Nick MacKenzie)
3) 3/5 of a Mile in 10 Seconds ( Jefferson Airplane )


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: the Power of Numbers. Title must contain two or more numbers that are separated by at least one non-number word (e.g. not 'In the year 2525'). Part 2.

Disqualified songs:

1) Two out of three ain't bad (Meat Loaf)
2) One After 909 (The Beatles)
3) 25 or 6 to 4 (Chicago)
4) One and one is one (Medicine Head)
5) 9 to 5 (Dolly Parton )
6) One in ten (UB40)
7) 2 Become 1 (Spice Girls)
8) If 6 Was 9 (The Jimi Hendrix Experience)
9) One In A Million You (Larry Graham)
10) 2 X 2 (Bob Dylan)



1) Atlantis' Agony at June 5th - 8498, 13 P.M. Gregorian Earthtime (Eloy)
2) One is one (Nick MacKenzie)
3) 4 + 20 (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)
4) 3/5 of a Mile in 10 Seconds ( Jefferson Airplane )
5) 9 to 5 (Sheena Easton)


This is not the same song as in the DQ list (it's also known as Morning train).


----------



## Art Rock

Azol said:


> The Services of Mary Goode (Janison Edge)
> 
> P.S. Art Rock, I wonder if this band could be a pleasant discovery for you if you're into sympho-prog.


Excellent stuff. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: the Power of Numbers. Title must contain two or more numbers that are separated by at least one non-number word (e.g. not 'In the year 2525'). Part 2.

Disqualified songs:

1) Two out of three ain't bad (Meat Loaf)
2) One After 909 (The Beatles)
3) 25 or 6 to 4 (Chicago)
4) One and one is one (Medicine Head)
5) 9 to 5 (Dolly Parton )
6) One in ten (UB40)
7) 2 Become 1 (Spice Girls)
8) If 6 Was 9 (The Jimi Hendrix Experience)
9) One In A Million You (Larry Graham)
10) 2 X 2 (Bob Dylan)



1) Atlantis' Agony at June 5th - 8498, 13 P.M. Gregorian Earthtime (Eloy)
2) One is one (Nick MacKenzie)
3) 4 + 20 (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)
4) 3/5 of a Mile in 10 Seconds ( Jefferson Airplane )
5) 9 to 5 (Sheena Easton)
6) 4 June 1989 (Mary Chapin Carpenter)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: the Power of Numbers. Title must contain two or more numbers that are separated by at least one non-number word (e.g. not 'In the year 2525'). Part 2.

Disqualified songs:

1) Two out of three ain't bad (Meat Loaf)
2) One After 909 (The Beatles)
3) 25 or 6 to 4 (Chicago)
4) One and one is one (Medicine Head)
5) 9 to 5 (Dolly Parton )
6) One in ten (UB40)
7) 2 Become 1 (Spice Girls)
8) If 6 Was 9 (The Jimi Hendrix Experience)
9) One In A Million You (Larry Graham)
10) 2 X 2 (Bob Dylan)



1) Atlantis' Agony at June 5th - 8498, 13 P.M. Gregorian Earthtime (Eloy)
2) One is one (Nick MacKenzie)
3) 4 + 20 (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)
4) 3/5 of a Mile in 10 Seconds ( Jefferson Airplane )
5) 9 to 5 (Sheena Easton)
6) 4 June 1989 (Mary Chapin Carpenter)
7) Sixteen going on seventeen (from The Sound of Music)


----------



## Azol

New theme: the Power of Numbers. Title must contain two or more numbers that are separated by at least one non-number word (e.g. not 'In the year 2525'). Part 2.

Disqualified songs:

1) Two out of three ain't bad (Meat Loaf)
2) One After 909 (The Beatles)
3) 25 or 6 to 4 (Chicago)
4) One and one is one (Medicine Head)
5) 9 to 5 (Dolly Parton )
6) One in ten (UB40)
7) 2 Become 1 (Spice Girls)
8) If 6 Was 9 (The Jimi Hendrix Experience)
9) One In A Million You (Larry Graham)
10) 2 X 2 (Bob Dylan)



1) Atlantis' Agony at June 5th - 8498, 13 P.M. Gregorian Earthtime (Eloy)
2) One is one (Nick MacKenzie)
3) 4 + 20 (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)
4) 3/5 of a Mile in 10 Seconds ( Jefferson Airplane )
5) 9 to 5 (Sheena Easton)
6) 4 June 1989 (Mary Chapin Carpenter)
7) Sixteen going on seventeen (from The Sound of Music)
8) Mr. 9 'Till 5 / Alta Loma Five Till Nine (Premiata Forneria Marconi)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: the Power of Numbers. Title must contain two or more numbers that are separated by at least one non-number word (e.g. not 'In the year 2525'). Part 2.

Disqualified songs:

1) Two out of three ain't bad (Meat Loaf)
2) One After 909 (The Beatles)
3) 25 or 6 to 4 (Chicago)
4) One and one is one (Medicine Head)
5) 9 to 5 (Dolly Parton )
6) One in ten (UB40)
7) 2 Become 1 (Spice Girls)
8) If 6 Was 9 (The Jimi Hendrix Experience)
9) One In A Million You (Larry Graham)
10) 2 X 2 (Bob Dylan)



1) Atlantis' Agony at June 5th - 8498, 13 P.M. Gregorian Earthtime (Eloy)
2) One is one (Nick MacKenzie)
3) 4 + 20 (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)
4) 3/5 of a Mile in 10 Seconds ( Jefferson Airplane )
5) 9 to 5 (Sheena Easton)
6) 4 June 1989 (Mary Chapin Carpenter)
7) Sixteen going on seventeen (from The Sound of Music)
8) Mr. 9 'Till 5 / Alta Loma Five Till Nine (Premiata Forneria Marconi) 
9) A Dozen Roses and a Six-Pack (Cole Swindell)


----------



## Azol

New theme: the Power of Numbers. Title must contain two or more numbers that are separated by at least one non-number word (e.g. not 'In the year 2525'). Part 2.

Disqualified songs:

1) Two out of three ain't bad (Meat Loaf)
2) One After 909 (The Beatles)
3) 25 or 6 to 4 (Chicago)
4) One and one is one (Medicine Head)
5) 9 to 5 (Dolly Parton )
6) One in ten (UB40)
7) 2 Become 1 (Spice Girls)
8) If 6 Was 9 (The Jimi Hendrix Experience)
9) One In A Million You (Larry Graham)
10) 2 X 2 (Bob Dylan)



1) Atlantis' Agony at June 5th - 8498, 13 P.M. Gregorian Earthtime (Eloy)
2) One is one (Nick MacKenzie)
3) 4 + 20 (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)
4) 3/5 of a Mile in 10 Seconds ( Jefferson Airplane )
5) 9 to 5 (Sheena Easton)
6) 4 June 1989 (Mary Chapin Carpenter)
7) Sixteen going on seventeen (from The Sound of Music)
8) Mr. 9 'Till 5 / Alta Loma Five Till Nine (Premiata Forneria Marconi)
9) A Dozen Roses and a Six-Pack (Cole Swindell) 
10) Eighteen Wheels And A Dozen Roses (Kathy Mattea)


----------



## Azol

Anyone can start the new theme.


----------



## pianozach

THEME: New theme: bands/artists whose name begins with "R"

1) Night Of A Thousand Furry Toys (Richard Wright)


----------



## SanAntone

THEME: New theme: bands/artists whose name begins with "R"

1) Night Of A Thousand Furry Toys (Richard Wright) 
2) Busted (Ray Charles)


----------



## senza sordino

THEME: New theme: bands/artists whose name begins with "R"

1) Night Of A Thousand Furry Toys (Richard Wright)
2) Busted (Ray Charles)
3) Xanadu (Rush)


----------



## Rogerx

THEME: New theme: bands/artists whose name begins with "R"

1) Night Of A Thousand Furry Toys (Richard Wright)
2) Busted (Ray Charles)
3) Xanadu (Rush)
4) The Bogus man ( Roxy Music)


----------



## Art Rock

THEME: New theme: bands/artists whose name begins with "R"

1) Night Of A Thousand Furry Toys (Richard Wright)
2) Busted (Ray Charles)
3) Xanadu (Rush)
4) The Bogus man ( Roxy Music)
5) Northern lights (Renaissance)


----------



## Azol

THEME: New theme: bands/artists whose name begins with "R"

1) Night Of A Thousand Furry Toys (Richard Wright)
2) Busted (Ray Charles)
3) Xanadu (Rush)
4) The Bogus man ( Roxy Music)
5) Northern lights (Renaissance)
6) Crash! Boom! Bang! (Roxette)


----------



## Rogerx

THEME: New theme: bands/artists whose name begins with "R"

1) Night Of A Thousand Furry Toys (Richard Wright)
2) Busted (Ray Charles)
3) Xanadu (Rush)
4) The Bogus man ( Roxy Music)
5) Northern lights (Renaissance)
6) Crash! Boom! Bang! (Roxette)
7) Something Stupid ( Robbie Williams / Nicole Kidman)


----------



## Art Rock

THEME: New theme: bands/artists whose name begins with "R"

1) Night Of A Thousand Furry Toys (Richard Wright)
2) Busted (Ray Charles)
3) Xanadu (Rush)
4) The Bogus man ( Roxy Music)
5) Northern lights (Renaissance)
6) Crash! Boom! Bang! (Roxette)
7) Something Stupid ( Robbie Williams / Nicole Kidman)
8) Losing my religion (R.E.M.)


----------



## Azol

THEME: New theme: bands/artists whose name begins with "R"

1) Night Of A Thousand Furry Toys (Richard Wright)
2) Busted (Ray Charles)
3) Xanadu (Rush)
4) The Bogus man ( Roxy Music)
5) Northern lights (Renaissance)
6) Crash! Boom! Bang! (Roxette)
7) Something Stupid ( Robbie Williams / Nicole Kidman)
8) Losing my religion (R.E.M.)
9) La Leyla (Ramses)


----------



## Art Rock

THEME: New theme: bands/artists whose name begins with "R"

1) Night Of A Thousand Furry Toys (Richard Wright)
2) Busted (Ray Charles)
3) Xanadu (Rush)
4) The Bogus man ( Roxy Music)
5) Northern lights (Renaissance)
6) Crash! Boom! Bang! (Roxette)
7) Something Stupid ( Robbie Williams / Nicole Kidman)
8) Losing my religion (R.E.M.)
9) La Leyla (Ramses)
10) Second life syndrome (Riverside)


Recommended if you like heavier prog.


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: camp! Songs that you like in spite of their lower intrinsic quality.

1) Rasputin (Boney M)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: camp! Songs that you like in spite of their lower intrinsic quality.

1) Rasputin (Boney M)
2) Lulu ( Boom Bang A Bang )


----------



## Azol

Theme: camp! Songs that you like in spite of their lower intrinsic quality.

1) Rasputin (Boney M)
2) Lulu ( Boom Bang A Bang ) 
3) Bossa Nova Hand Dance (Deixa Isso Pra La) (Connie Francis)

Oh, a not-so-guilty pleasure theme? :^)

P.S. 2 Art Rock: I'm usually more into sympho-prog, the likes of Dream Theater, Tool (maybe even early Unitopia) etc are generally not my cup of tea but Riverside is surely interesting. Latest IQ sounds even heavier while staying my favorite modern prog act


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: camp! Songs that you like in spite of their lower intrinsic quality.

1) Rasputin (Boney M)
2) Boom Bang A Bang (Lulu)
3) Bossa Nova Hand Dance (Deixa Isso Pra La) (Connie Francis)
4) Barbie girl (Aqua)

_Life in plastic, it's fantastic
_


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: camp! Songs that you like in spite of their lower intrinsic quality.

1) Rasputin (Boney M)
2) Boom Bang A Bang (Lulu)
3) Bossa Nova Hand Dance (Deixa Isso Pra La) (Connie Francis)
4) Barbie girl (Aqua)
5) Melanie ( Lay Down)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: camp! Songs that you like in spite of their lower intrinsic quality.

1) Rasputin (Boney M)
2) Boom Bang A Bang (Lulu)
3) Bossa Nova Hand Dance (Deixa Isso Pra La) (Connie Francis)
4) Barbie girl (Aqua)
5) Melanie ( Lay Down) 
6) Money (That's What I Want) (The Flying Lizards)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: camp! Songs that you like in spite of their lower intrinsic quality.

1) Rasputin (Boney M)
2) Boom Bang A Bang (Lulu)
3) Bossa Nova Hand Dance (Deixa Isso Pra La) (Connie Francis)
4) Barbie girl (Aqua)
5) Lay Down (Melanie)
6) Money (That's What I Want) (The Flying Lizards)
7) Jukebox jive (Rubettes)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: camp! Songs that you like in spite of their lower intrinsic quality.

1) Rasputin (Boney M)
2) Boom Bang A Bang (Lulu)
3) Bossa Nova Hand Dance (Deixa Isso Pra La) (Connie Francis)
4) Barbie girl (Aqua)
5) Lay Down (Melanie)
6) Money (That's What I Want) (The Flying Lizards)
7) Jukebox jive (Rubettes)
8) Doo Wah Diddy Diddy (Manfred Mann )


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme: camp! Songs that you like in spite of their lower intrinsic quality.

1) Rasputin (Boney M)
2) Boom Bang A Bang (Lulu)
3) Bossa Nova Hand Dance (Deixa Isso Pra La) (Connie Francis)
4) Barbie girl (Aqua)
5) Lay Down (Melanie)
6) Money (That's What I Want) (The Flying Lizards)
7) Jukebox jive (Rubettes)
8) Doo Wah Diddy Diddy (Manfred Mann )
9) Hiking Metal Punks (Darkthrone) is it intrinsic in any way?


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: camp! Songs that you like in spite of their lower intrinsic quality.

1) Rasputin (Boney M)
2) Boom Bang A Bang (Lulu)
3) Bossa Nova Hand Dance (Deixa Isso Pra La) (Connie Francis)
4) Barbie girl (Aqua)
5) Lay Down (Melanie)
6) Money (That's What I Want) (The Flying Lizards)
7) Jukebox jive (Rubettes)
8) Doo Wah Diddy Diddy (Manfred Mann )
9) Hiking Metal Punks (Darkthrone) is it intrinsic in any way? 
10) Do You Love Me, Now That I Can Dance (The Contours)

New theme: bands/artists whose name begins with "S"

1) Wooly Bully (Sam the Sham and the Pharoahs)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: bands/artists whose name begins with "S"

1) Wooly Bully (Sam the Sham and the Pharoahs)
2) Sailor (Sailor)


----------



## Azol

New theme: bands/artists whose name begins with "S"

1) Wooly Bully (Sam the Sham and the Pharoahs)
2) Sailor (Sailor) 
3) The Healing Colors of Sound (Spock's Beard)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: bands/artists whose name begins with "S"

1) Wooly Bully (Sam the Sham and the Pharoahs)
2) Sailor (Sailor)
3) The Healing Colors of Sound (Spock's Beard)
4) The raven that refused to sing (Steven Wilson)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: bands/artists whose name begins with "S"

1) Wooly Bully (Sam the Sham and the Pharoahs)
2) Sailor (Sailor)
3) The Healing Colors of Sound (Spock's Beard)
4) The raven that refused to sing (Steven Wilson)
5) El condor pasa - If I could( Simon & Garfunkel)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: bands/artists whose name begins with "S"

1) Wooly Bully (Sam the Sham and the Pharoahs)
2) Sailor (Sailor)
3) The Healing Colors of Sound (Spock's Beard)
4) The raven that refused to sing (Steven Wilson)
5) El condor pasa - If I could (Simon & Garfunkel)
6) Incense and Peppermint (Strawberry Alarm Clock)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: bands/artists whose name begins with "S"

1) Wooly Bully (Sam the Sham and the Pharoahs)
2) Sailor (Sailor)
3) The Healing Colors of Sound (Spock's Beard)
4) The raven that refused to sing (Steven Wilson)
5) El condor pasa - If I could (Simon & Garfunkel)
6) Incense and Peppermint (Strawberry Alarm Clock)
7) Through the barricades (Spandau Ballet)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: bands/artists whose name begins with "S"

1) Wooly Bully (Sam the Sham and the Pharoahs)
2) Sailor (Sailor)
3) The Healing Colors of Sound (Spock's Beard)
4) The raven that refused to sing (Steven Wilson)
5) El condor pasa - If I could (Simon & Garfunkel)
6) Incense and Peppermint (Strawberry Alarm Clock)
7) Through the barricades (Spandau Ballet)
8) Back to the Primitive (Soulfly)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: bands/artists whose name begins with "S"

1) Wooly Bully (Sam the Sham and the Pharoahs)
2) Sailor (Sailor)
3) The Healing Colors of Sound (Spock's Beard)
4) The raven that refused to sing (Steven Wilson)
5) El condor pasa - If I could (Simon & Garfunkel)
6) Incense and Peppermints (Strawberry Alarm Clock)
7) Through the barricades (Spandau Ballet)
8) Back to the Primitive (Soulfly)
9) I Got You Babe (Sonny and Cher)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: bands/artists whose name begins with "S"

1) Wooly Bully (Sam the Sham and the Pharoahs)
2) Sailor (Sailor)
3) The Healing Colors of Sound (Spock's Beard)
4) The raven that refused to sing (Steven Wilson)
5) El condor pasa - If I could (Simon & Garfunkel)
6) Incense and Peppermints (Strawberry Alarm Clock)
7) Through the barricades (Spandau Ballet)
8) Back to the Primitive (Soulfly)
9) I Got You Babe (Sonny and Cher) 
10) The Joker (Steve Miller)

Anyone can come up with a new theme.


----------



## SanAntone

Well, it's been almost 8 hours with no one taking the baton. So, I'll come up with one. 

New theme: bands/artists whose name begins with the letter "T"

1) Free Falling (Tom Petty)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: bands/artists whose name begins with the letter "T"

1) Free Falling (Tom Petty)
2) And She Was (Talking Heads)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: bands/artists whose name begins with the letter "T"

1) Free Falling (Tom Petty)
2) And She Was (Talking Heads)
3) My Belle Amie ( Tee Set)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: bands/artists whose name begins with the letter "T"

1) Free Falling (Tom Petty)
2) And She Was (Talking Heads)
3) My Belle Amie ( Tee Set)
4) Renee (Talk Talk)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: bands/artists whose name begins with the letter "T"

1) Free Falling (Tom Petty)
2) And She Was (Talking Heads)
3) My Belle Amie ( Tee Set)
4) Renee (Talk Talk)
5) One Million Lawyers (Tom Paxton)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: bands/artists whose name begins with the letter "T"

1) Free Falling (Tom Petty)
2) And She Was (Talking Heads)
3) My Belle Amie ( Tee Set)
4) Renee (Talk Talk)
5) One Million Lawyers (Tom Paxton)
6) Heaven Must Be Missing an Angel ( Tavares)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: bands/artists whose name begins with the letter "T"

1) Free Falling (Tom Petty)
2) And She Was (Talking Heads)
3) My Belle Amie ( Tee Set)
4) Renee (Talk Talk)
5) One Million Lawyers (Tom Paxton)
6) Heaven Must Be Missing an Angel ( Tavares)
7) Uncertain smile (The The)


----------



## fergusmcphail

New theme: bands/artists whose name begins with the letter "T"

1) Free Falling (Tom Petty)
2) And She Was (Talking Heads)
3) My Belle Amie ( Tee Set)
4) Renee (Talk Talk)
5) One Million Lawyers (Tom Paxton)
6) Heaven Must Be Missing an Angel ( Tavares)
7) Uncertain smile (The The)
8) Why Does It Always Rain On Me? (Travis)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: bands/artists whose name begins with the letter "T"

1) Free Falling (Tom Petty)
2) And She Was (Talking Heads)
3) My Belle Amie ( Tee Set)
4) Renee (Talk Talk)
5) One Million Lawyers (Tom Paxton)
6) Heaven Must Be Missing an Angel ( Tavares)
7) Uncertain smile (The The)
8) Why Does It Always Rain On Me? (Travis)
9) Bang a gong [Get it on] (T. Rex)


----------



## Azol

New theme: bands/artists whose name begins with the letter "T"

1) Free Falling (Tom Petty)
2) And She Was (Talking Heads)
3) My Belle Amie ( Tee Set)
4) Renee (Talk Talk)
5) One Million Lawyers (Tom Paxton)
6) Heaven Must Be Missing an Angel ( Tavares)
7) Uncertain smile (The The)
8) Why Does It Always Rain On Me? (Travis)
9) Bang a gong [Get it on] (T. Rex) 
10) All of the Above (Transatlantic)


----------



## Azol

You are welcome to offer a new theme


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Songs and Artists/Bands that start with the same letter.
Song title should not be the same as band name.
No starting letters to be repeated in the list.

1) He ain't heavy, he's my brother (Hollies)


----------



## fergusmcphail

New theme: Songs and Artists/Bands that start with the same letter.
Song title should not be the same as band name.
No starting letters to be repeated in the list.

1) He ain't heavy, he's my brother (Hollies)
2) Dirt (Death In Vegas)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Songs and Artists/Bands that start with the same letter.
Song title should not be the same as band name.
No starting letters to be repeated in the list.

1) He ain't heavy, he's my brother (Hollies)
2) Dirt (Death In Vegas)
3) Lucifera (Lemming)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs and Artists/Bands that start with the same letter.
Song title should not be the same as band name.
No starting letters to be repeated in the list.

1) He ain't heavy, he's my brother (Hollies)
2) Dirt (Death In Vegas)
3) Lucifera (Lemming)
3) Ruby Tuesday ( Rolling Stones )


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Songs and Artists/Bands that start with the same letter.
Song title should not be the same as band name.
No starting letters to be repeated in the list.

1) He ain't heavy, he's my brother (Hollies)
2) Dirt (Death In Vegas)
3) Lucifera (Lemming)
4) Ruby Tuesday ( Rolling Stones )
5) Yours is no disgrace (Yes)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs and Artists/Bands that start with the same letter.
Song title should not be the same as band name.
No starting letters to be repeated in the list.

1) He ain't heavy, he's my brother (Hollies)
2) Dirt (Death In Vegas)
3) Lucifera (Lemming)
4) Ruby Tuesday ( Rolling Stones )
5) Yours is no disgrace (Yes)
6) Congratulations ( Cliff Richard)


----------



## Azol

New theme: Songs and Artists/Bands that start with the same letter.
Song title should not be the same as band name.
No starting letters to be repeated in the list.

1) He ain't heavy, he's my brother (Hollies)
2) Dirt (Death In Vegas)
3) Lucifera (Lemming)
4) Ruby Tuesday ( Rolling Stones )
5) Yours is no disgrace (Yes)
6) Congratulations ( Cliff Richard) 
7) Midnight (Mars Hollow)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Songs and Artists/Bands that start with the same letter.
Song title should not be the same as band name.
No starting letters to be repeated in the list.

1) He ain't heavy, he's my brother (Hollies)
2) Dirt (Death In Vegas)
3) Lucifera (Lemming)
4) Ruby Tuesday ( Rolling Stones )
5) Yours is no disgrace (Yes)
6) Congratulations ( Cliff Richard)
7) Midnight (Mars Hollow) 
8) Because (The Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs and Artists/Bands that start with the same letter.
Song title should not be the same as band name.
No starting letters to be repeated in the list.

1) He ain't heavy, he's my brother (Hollies)
2) Dirt (Death In Vegas)
3) Lucifera (Lemming)
4) Ruby Tuesday ( Rolling Stones )
5) Yours is no disgrace (Yes)
6) Congratulations ( Cliff Richard)
7) Midnight (Mars Hollow)
8) Because (The Beatles)
9) A Deeper Love (Aretha Franklin)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs and Artists/Bands that start with the same letter.
Song title should not be the same as band name.
No starting letters to be repeated in the list.

1) He ain't heavy, he's my brother (Hollies)
2) Dirt (Death In Vegas)
3) Lucifera (Lemming)
4) Ruby Tuesday ( Rolling Stones )
5) Yours is no disgrace (Yes)
6) Congratulations ( Cliff Richard)
7) Midnight (Mars Hollow)
8) Because (The Beatles)
9) A Deeper Love (Aretha Franklin)


----------



## Azol

New theme: Songs and Artists/Bands that start with the same letter.
Song title should not be the same as band name.
No starting letters to be repeated in the list.

1) He ain't heavy, he's my brother (Hollies)
2) Dirt (Death In Vegas)
3) Lucifera (Lemming)
4) Ruby Tuesday ( Rolling Stones )
5) Yours is no disgrace (Yes)
6) Congratulations ( Cliff Richard)
7) Midnight (Mars Hollow)
8) Because (The Beatles)
9) A Deeper Love (Aretha Franklin)
10) Oddentity (Ozric Tentacles)


----------



## Azol

New theme: contrasts!!!
Songs must contain any pair of extremely contrasting sections: quiet/loud, slow/fast, sad/happy.
Disqualified songs: any song with rap segments - or it will be too easy

1) He's Alive (Dolly Parton)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: contrasts!!!
Songs must contain any pair of extremely contrasting sections: quiet/loud, slow/fast, sad/happy.
Disqualified songs: any song with rap segments - or it will be too easy

1) He's Alive (Dolly Parton)
2) Morning DJ of WOLD (Harry Chapin)


----------



## Azol

New theme: contrasts!!!
Songs must contain any pair of extremely contrasting sections: quiet/loud, slow/fast, sad/happy.
Disqualified songs: any song with rap segments - or it will be too easy

1) He's Alive (Dolly Parton)
2) Morning DJ of WOLD (Harry Chapin) 
3) It's Oh So Quiet (Bjork)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: contrasts!!!
Songs must contain any pair of extremely contrasting sections: quiet/loud, slow/fast, sad/happy.
Disqualified songs: any song with rap segments - or it will be too easy

1) He's Alive (Dolly Parton)
2) Morning DJ of WOLD (Harry Chapin)
3) It's Oh So Quiet (Bjork)
4) Oh well (Fleetwood Mac)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: contrasts!!!
Songs must contain any pair of extremely contrasting sections: quiet/loud, slow/fast, sad/happy.
Disqualified songs: any song with rap segments - or it will be too easy

1) He's Alive (Dolly Parton)
2) Morning DJ of WOLD (Harry Chapin)
3) It's Oh So Quiet (Bjork)
4) Oh well (Fleetwood Mac)
5) Toxicity (System of a Down)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: contrasts!!!
Songs must contain any pair of extremely contrasting sections: quiet/loud, slow/fast, sad/happy.
Disqualified songs: any song with rap segments - or it will be too easy

1) He's Alive (Dolly Parton)
2) Morning DJ of WOLD (Harry Chapin)
3) It's Oh So Quiet (Bjork)
4) Oh well (Fleetwood Mac)
5) Toxicity (System of a Down)
6) Layla (Derek and the Dominoes)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: contrasts!!!
Songs must contain any pair of extremely contrasting sections: quiet/loud, slow/fast, sad/happy.
Disqualified songs: any song with rap segments - or it will be too easy

1) He's Alive (Dolly Parton)
2) Morning DJ of WOLD (Harry Chapin)
3) It's Oh So Quiet (Bjork)
4) Oh well (Fleetwood Mac)
5) Toxicity (System of a Down)
6) Layla (Derek and the Dominoes) 
7) Good Vibrations (The Beach Boys)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: contrasts!!!
Songs must contain any pair of extremely contrasting sections: quiet/loud, slow/fast, sad/happy.
Disqualified songs: any song with rap segments - or it will be too easy

1) He's Alive (Dolly Parton)
2) Morning DJ of WOLD (Harry Chapin)
3) It's Oh So Quiet (Bjork)
4) Oh well (Fleetwood Mac)
5) Toxicity (System of a Down)
6) Layla (Derek and the Dominoes)
7) Good Vibrations (The Beach Boys)
8) Paradise by the dashboard light (Meat Loaf)


----------



## senza sordino

New theme: contrasts!!!
Songs must contain any pair of extremely contrasting sections: quiet/loud, slow/fast, sad/happy.
Disqualified songs: any song with rap segments - or it will be too easy

1) He's Alive (Dolly Parton)
2) Morning DJ of WOLD (Harry Chapin)
3) It's Oh So Quiet (Bjork)
4) Oh well (Fleetwood Mac)
5) Toxicity (System of a Down)
6) Layla (Derek and the Dominoes)
7) Good Vibrations (The Beach Boys)
8) Paradise by the dashboard light (Meat Loaf)
9) Babe, I'm gonna Leave You (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: contrasts!!!
Songs must contain any pair of extremely contrasting sections: quiet/loud, slow/fast, sad/happy.
Disqualified songs: any song with rap segments - or it will be too easy

1) He's Alive (Dolly Parton)
2) Morning DJ of WOLD (Harry Chapin)
3) It's Oh So Quiet (Bjork)
4) Oh well (Fleetwood Mac)
5) Toxicity (System of a Down)
6) Layla (Derek and the Dominoes)
7) Good Vibrations (The Beach Boys)
8) Paradise by the dashboard light (Meat Loaf)
9) Babe, I'm gonna Leave You (Led Zeppelin) 
10) A Day in the Life (The Beatles)

New theme: songs that feature a harpsichord

1) Fixing a Hole (The Beatles)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: songs that feature a harpsichord

1) Fixing a Hole (The Beatles)
2) For Your Love (The Yardbirds)


----------



## senza sordino

New theme: songs that feature a harpsichord

1) Fixing a Hole (The Beatles)
2) For Your Love (The Yardbirds)
3) Madrigal (Yes)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs that feature a harpsichord

1) Fixing a Hole (The Beatles)
2) For Your Love (The Yardbirds)
3) Madrigal (Yes) 
4) Caroline, No (The Beach Boys)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs that feature a harpsichord

1) Fixing a Hole (The Beatles)
2) For Your Love (The Yardbirds)
3) Madrigal (Yes)
4) Caroline, No (The Beach Boys)
5) Everything I Own (Bread)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs that feature a harpsichord

1) Fixing a Hole (The Beatles)
2) For Your Love (The Yardbirds)
3) Madrigal (Yes)
4) Caroline, No (The Beach Boys)
5) Everything I Own (Bread)
6) Golden brown (Stranglers)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs that feature a harpsichord

1) Fixing a Hole (The Beatles)
2) For Your Love (The Yardbirds)
3) Madrigal (Yes)
4) Caroline, No (The Beach Boys)
5) Everything I Own (Bread)
6) Golden brown (Stranglers)
7) Scarborough Fair / Canticle ( Simon & Garfunkel)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs that feature a harpsichord

1) Fixing a Hole (The Beatles)
2) For Your Love (The Yardbirds)
3) Madrigal (Yes)
4) Caroline, No (The Beach Boys)
5) Everything I Own (Bread)
6) Golden brown (Stranglers)
7) Scarborough Fair / Canticle ( Simon & Garfunkel)
8) Chance for a lifetime (Kayak)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs that feature a harpsichord

1) Fixing a Hole (The Beatles)
2) For Your Love (The Yardbirds)
3) Madrigal (Yes)
4) Caroline, No (The Beach Boys)
5) Everything I Own (Bread)
6) Golden brown (Stranglers)
7) Scarborough Fair / Canticle ( Simon & Garfunkel)
8) Chance for a lifetime (Kayak)
9) Lady Jane (Rolling Stones)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs that feature a harpsichord

1) Fixing a Hole (The Beatles)
2) For Your Love (The Yardbirds)
3) Madrigal (Yes)
4) Caroline, No (The Beach Boys)
5) Everything I Own (Bread)
6) Golden brown (Stranglers)
7) Scarborough Fair / Canticle ( Simon & Garfunkel)
8) Chance for a lifetime (Kayak)
9) Lady Jane (Rolling Stones)
10) I Think I Love You (The Partridge Family)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs have to start with if all other word have to later or will be disqualified

1) If I Can Dream - Elvis Presley


----------



## ldiat

1) If I Can Dream - Elvis Presley
2)If I Could Turn Back Time, Cher


----------



## pianozach

New theme: songs have to start with "If"; all other word have to later or will be disqualified 

1. If I Can Dream (Elvis Presley)
2. If I Could Turn Back Time (Cher)
3. If (Bread)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs have to start with "If"; all other word have to later or will be disqualified

1. If I Can Dream (Elvis Presley)
2. If I Could Turn Back Time (Cher)
3. If (Bread)
4) If I Could Talk I'd Tell You ( The Lemonheads)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs have to start with "If"; all other word have to later or will be disqualified

1. If I Can Dream (Elvis Presley)
2. If I Could Turn Back Time (Cher)
3. If (Bread)
4) If I Could Talk I'd Tell You ( The Lemonheads)
5) If you could read my mind (Gordon Lightfoot)


----------



## Azol

New theme: songs have to start with "If"; all other word have to later or will be disqualified

1. If I Can Dream (Elvis Presley)
2. If I Could Turn Back Time (Cher)
3. If (Bread)
4) If I Could Talk I'd Tell You ( The Lemonheads)
5) If you could read my mind (Gordon Lightfoot) 
6) If I Needed You (Emmylou Harris & Don Williams)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs have to start with "If"; all other word have to later or will be disqualified

1. If I Can Dream (Elvis Presley)
2. If I Could Turn Back Time (Cher)
3. If (Bread)
4) If I Could Talk I'd Tell You ( The Lemonheads)
5) If you could read my mind (Gordon Lightfoot)
6) If I Needed You (Emmylou Harris & Don Williams)
7) If (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs have to start with "If"; all other word have to later or will be disqualified

1. If I Can Dream (Elvis Presley)
2. If I Could Turn Back Time (Cher)
3. If (Bread)
4) If I Could Talk I'd Tell You ( The Lemonheads)
5) If you could read my mind (Gordon Lightfoot)
6) If I Needed You (Emmylou Harris & Don Williams)
7) If (Pink Floyd)
8) If I Don't See You Again ( Neil Diamond)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs have to start with "If"; all other word have to later or will be disqualified

1. If I Can Dream (Elvis Presley)
2. If I Could Turn Back Time (Cher)
3. If (Bread)
4) If I Could Talk I'd Tell You ( The Lemonheads)
5) If you could read my mind (Gordon Lightfoot)
6) If I Needed You (Emmylou Harris & Don Williams)
7) If (Pink Floyd)
8) If I Don't See You Again ( Neil Diamond)
9) If you go away (Dusty Springfield)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs have to start with "If"; all other word have to later or will be disqualified

1. If I Can Dream (Elvis Presley)
2. If I Could Turn Back Time (Cher)
3. If (Bread)
4) If I Could Talk I'd Tell You ( The Lemonheads)
5) If you could read my mind (Gordon Lightfoot)
6) If I Needed You (Emmylou Harris & Don Williams)
7) If (Pink Floyd)
8) If I Don't See You Again ( Neil Diamond)
9) If you go away (Dusty Springfield)
10)If I Fell ( The Beatles)


Feel free starting new subject .


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: song titles starting with "when"...

1) When (Showaddywaddy)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: song titles starting with "when"...

1) When (Showaddywaddy)
2) When All Is Said And Done ( ABBA)


----------



## Azol

Theme: song titles starting with "when"...

1) When (Showaddywaddy)
2) When All Is Said And Done ( ABBA) 
3) When the Wife is Mad (The Irish Rovers)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: song titles starting with "when"...

1) When (Showaddywaddy)
2) When All Is Said And Done ( ABBA)
3) When the Wife is Mad (The Irish Rovers)
4) When will be loved (Linda Ronstadt)


----------



## HolstThePhone

Theme: song titles starting with "when"...

1) When (Showaddywaddy)
2) When All Is Said And Done ( ABBA)
3) When the Wife is Mad (The Irish Rovers)
4) When will be loved (Linda Ronstadt) 
5) When The Levee Breaks (Led Zepplin)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: song titles starting with "when"...

1) When (Showaddywaddy)
2) When All Is Said And Done ( ABBA)
3) When the Wife is Mad (The Irish Rovers)
4) When will be loved (Linda Ronstadt)
5) When The Levee Breaks (Led Zepplin)
6) When Doves Cry ( Prince)


----------



## Azol

Theme: song titles starting with "when"...

1) When (Showaddywaddy)
2) When All Is Said And Done ( ABBA)
3) When the Wife is Mad (The Irish Rovers)
4) When will I be loved (Linda Ronstadt)
5) When The Levee Breaks (Led Zepplin)
6) When Doves Cry (Prince)

corrected song title


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: song titles starting with "when"...

1) When (Showaddywaddy)
2) When All Is Said And Done ( ABBA)
3) When the Wife is Mad (The Irish Rovers)
4) When will I be loved (Linda Ronstadt)
5) When The Levee Breaks (Led Zepplin)
6) When Doves Cry (Prince)
7) When I'm 64 (Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: song titles starting with "when"...

1) When (Showaddywaddy)
2) When All Is Said And Done ( ABBA)
3) When the Wife is Mad (The Irish Rovers)
4) When will I be loved (Linda Ronstadt)
5) When The Levee Breaks (Led Zepplin)
6) When Doves Cry (Prince)
7) When I'm 64 (Beatles)
8) When a Man Loves a Woman ( Percy Sledge)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: song titles starting with "when"...

1) When (Showaddywaddy)
2) When All Is Said And Done ( ABBA)
3) When the Wife is Mad (The Irish Rovers)
4) When will I be loved (Linda Ronstadt)
5) When The Levee Breaks (Led Zepplin)
6) When Doves Cry (Prince)
7) When I'm 64 (Beatles)
8) When a Man Loves a Woman ( Percy Sledge) 
9) When We Was Fab (George Harrison)


----------



## Coach G

Theme: song titles starting with "when"...

1) When (Showaddywaddy)
2) When All Is Said And Done ( ABBA)
3) When the Wife is Mad (The Irish Rovers)
4) When will I be loved (Linda Ronstadt)
5) When The Levee Breaks (Led Zepplin)
6) When Doves Cry (Prince)
7) When I'm 64 (Beatles)
8) When a Man Loves a Woman ( Percy Sledge)
9) When We Was Fab (George Harrison)
10) When I Fall in Love (old song covered by Doris Day, Nat "King" Cole, Johnny Mathis, and many others)


----------



## Rogerx

If it's alright with Coach 


New the, song starting with : Take ( First word etc)

1) Take Good care of my Baby ( Bobby Vee)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme, song starting with : Take ( First word etc)

1) Take Good care of my Baby ( Bobby Vee)
2) Take It To The Limit (Eagles)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme, song starting with : Take ( First word etc)

1) Take Good care of my Baby ( Bobby Vee)
2) Take It To The Limit (Eagles) 
3) Take a chance with me (Roxy Music)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme, song starting with : Take ( First word etc)

1) Take Good care of my Baby ( Bobby Vee)
2) Take It To The Limit (Eagles)
3) Take a chance with me (Roxy Music)
4) Take It As It Comes ( The Doors)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme, song starting with : Take ( First word etc)

1) Take Good care of my Baby ( Bobby Vee)
2) Take It To The Limit (Eagles)
3) Take a chance with me (Roxy Music)
4) Take It As It Comes ( The Doors)
5) Take a chance on me (ABBA)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme, song starting with : Take ( First word etc)

1) Take Good care of my Baby ( Bobby Vee)
2) Take It To The Limit (Eagles)
3) Take a chance with me (Roxy Music)
4) Take It As It Comes ( The Doors)
5) Take a chance on me (ABBA)
6) Take Me To The Pilot (Elton John)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme, song starting with : Take ( First word etc)

1) Take Good care of my Baby ( Bobby Vee)
2) Take It To The Limit (Eagles)
3) Take a chance with me (Roxy Music)
4) Take It As It Comes ( The Doors)
5) Take a chance on me (ABBA)
6) Take Me To The Pilot (Elton John)
7) Take on me (A-Ha)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme, song starting with : Take ( First word etc)

1) Take Good care of my Baby ( Bobby Vee)
2) Take It To The Limit (Eagles)
3) Take a chance with me (Roxy Music)
4) Take It As It Comes ( The Doors)
5) Take a chance on me (ABBA)
6) Take Me To The Pilot (Elton John)
7) Take on me (A-Ha)
8) Take Me to Your Heart (Eurythmics)


----------



## Open Book

New theme, song starting with : Take ( First word etc)

1) Take Good care of my Baby ( Bobby Vee)
2) Take It To The Limit (Eagles)
3) Take a chance with me (Roxy Music)
4) Take It As It Comes ( The Doors)
5) Take a chance on me (ABBA)
6) Take Me To The Pilot (Elton John)
7) Take on me (A-Ha)
8) Take Me to Your Heart (Eurythmics)
9) Take Me To The River (TAlking Heads)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme, song starting with : Take ( First word etc)

1) Take Good care of my Baby ( Bobby Vee)
2) Take It To The Limit (Eagles)
3) Take a chance with me (Roxy Music)
4) Take It As It Comes ( The Doors)
5) Take a chance on me (ABBA)
6) Take Me To The Pilot (Elton John)
7) Take on me (A-Ha)
8) Take Me to Your Heart (Eurythmics)
9) Take Me To The River (TAlking Heads)
10) Take Five (Dave Brubeck)

Definitely in my personal Top 5 list of favorite songs.

There's a cover version by the jamband String Cheese Incident that's pretty good too.


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title must contain the word 'still'. Doesn't have to be the first word.

1) Still Crazy After All These Years (Paul Simon)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title must contain the word 'still'. Doesn't have to be the first word.

1) Still Crazy After All These Years (Paul Simon)
2) I Still Haven't Found What I'm Looking For( U2 )


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: title must contain the word 'still'. Doesn't have to be the first word.

1) Still Crazy After All These Years (Paul Simon)
2) I Still Haven't Found What I'm Looking For( U2 )
3) You're still the one (Shania Twain)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: title must contain the word 'still'. Doesn't have to be the first word.

1) Still Crazy After All These Years (Paul Simon)
2) I Still Haven't Found What I'm Looking For( U2 ) 
3) She Thinks I Still Care (George Jones)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: title must contain the word 'still'. Doesn't have to be the first word.

1) Still Crazy After All These Years (Paul Simon)
2) I Still Haven't Found What I'm Looking For( U2 ) 
3) She Thinks I Still Care (George Jones)
4) Still My Bleeding Heart (Steve Vai)


----------



## Art Rock

Clean up on aisle 5:



New theme: title must contain the word 'still'. Doesn't have to be the first word.

1) Still Crazy After All These Years (Paul Simon)
2) I Still Haven't Found What I'm Looking For( U2 )
3) You're still the one (Shania Twain)
4) She Thinks I Still Care (George Jones)
5) Still My Bleeding Heart (Steve Vai)
6) Still got the blues (Gary Moore)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title must contain the word 'still'. Doesn't have to be the first word.

1) Still Crazy After All These Years (Paul Simon)
2) I Still Haven't Found What I'm Looking For( U2 ) 
3) You're still the one (Shania Twain)
4) She Thinks I Still Care (George Jones)
5) Still My Bleeding Heart (Steve Vai)
6) Still.. You Turn Me On (Emerson, Lake and Palmer)


----------



## Azol

New theme: title must contain the word 'still'. Doesn't have to be the first word.

1) Still Crazy After All These Years (Paul Simon)
2) I Still Haven't Found What I'm Looking For( U2 )
3) She Thinks I Still Care (George Jones)
4) Still My Bleeding Heart (Steve Vai)
5) Still.. You Turn Me On (Emerson, Lake and Palmer) 
6) I Still Can't Say Goodbye (Chet Atkins) - awesome song that does not fail to make me cry every time I listen to Chet performing it


----------



## Art Rock

Hold your horses. Board correction coming.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: title must contain the word 'still'. Doesn't have to be the first word.

1) Still Crazy After All These Years (Paul Simon)
2) I Still Haven't Found What I'm Looking For( U2 )
3) You're still the one (Shania Twain)
4) She Thinks I Still Care (George Jones)
5) Still My Bleeding Heart (Steve Vai)
6) Still got the blues (Gary Moore)
7) Still.. You Turn Me On (Emerson, Lake and Palmer)
8) I Still Can't Say Goodbye (Chet Atkins)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title must contain the word 'still'. Doesn't have to be the first word.

1) Still Crazy After All These Years (Paul Simon)
2) I Still Haven't Found What I'm Looking For( U2 )
3) You're still the one (Shania Twain)
4) She Thinks I Still Care (George Jones)
5) Still My Bleeding Heart (Steve Vai)
6) Still got the blues (Gary Moore)
7) Still.. You Turn Me On (Emerson, Lake and Palmer)
8) I Still Can't Say Goodbye (Chet Atkins)
9) I'm Still Standing (Elton John)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: title must contain the word 'still'. Doesn't have to be the first word.

1) Still Crazy After All These Years (Paul Simon)
2) I Still Haven't Found What I'm Looking For( U2 )
3) You're still the one (Shania Twain)
4) She Thinks I Still Care (George Jones)
5) Still My Bleeding Heart (Steve Vai)
6) Still got the blues (Gary Moore)
7) Still.. You Turn Me On (Emerson, Lake and Palmer)
8) I Still Can't Say Goodbye (Chet Atkins)
9) I'm Still Standing (Elton John)
10) In the Still of the Night (The Five Satins)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Title includes the word "wait" or "waiting"

1. Wait (The Beatles)


----------



## Art Rock

Disqualified songs from a similar theme:

1) Time Waits for No One (Rolling Stones)
2) I've been waiting for a girl like you (Foreigner)
3) Tired of Waiting for You (The Kinks)
4) Waiting Game (Todd Rundgren)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Title includes the word "wait" or "waiting"

Disqualified songs from a similar theme:

1) Time Waits for No One (Rolling Stones)
2) I've been waiting for a girl like you (Foreigner)
3) Tired of Waiting for You (The Kinks)
4) Waiting Game (Todd Rundgren)



1. Wait (The Beatles)
2. Heaven can wait (Meat Loaf)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Title includes the word "wait" or "waiting"

Disqualified songs from a similar theme:

1) Time Waits for No One (Rolling Stones)
2) I've been waiting for a girl like you (Foreigner)
3) Tired of Waiting for You (The Kinks)
4) Waiting Game (Todd Rundgren)



1. Wait (The Beatles)
2. Heaven can wait (Meat Loaf)
3. I Will Wait For You (Andy Williams)


----------



## Art Rock

^
Futurama ruined that song for me...





Theme: Title includes the word "wait" or "waiting"

Disqualified songs from a similar theme:

1) Time Waits for No One (Rolling Stones)
2) I've been waiting for a girl like you (Foreigner)
3) Tired of Waiting for You (The Kinks)
4) Waiting Game (Todd Rundgren)



1. Wait (The Beatles)
2. Heaven can wait (Meat Loaf)
3. I Will Wait For You (Andy Williams)
4. Robert de Niro's waiting (Bananarama)


----------



## Room2201974

Theme: Title includes the word "wait" or "waiting"

Disqualified songs from a similar theme:

1) Time Waits for No One (Rolling Stones)
2) I've been waiting for a girl like you (Foreigner)
3) Tired of Waiting for You (The Kinks)
4) Waiting Game (Todd Rundgren)



1. Wait (The Beatles)
2. Heaven can wait (Meat Loaf)
3. I Will Wait For You (Andy Williams)
4. Robert de Niro's waiting (Bananarama)
5. Can't Wait (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Azol

Theme: Title includes the word "wait" or "waiting"

Disqualified songs from a similar theme:

1) Time Waits for No One (Rolling Stones)
2) I've been waiting for a girl like you (Foreigner)
3) Tired of Waiting for You (The Kinks)
4) Waiting Game (Todd Rundgren)



1. Wait (The Beatles)
2. Heaven can wait (Meat Loaf)
3. I Will Wait For You (Andy Williams)
4. Robert de Niro's waiting (Bananarama)
5. Can't Wait (Bob Dylan)
6. The Waiting Room (Genesis)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: Title includes the word "wait" or "waiting"

Disqualified songs from a similar theme:

1) Time Waits for No One (Rolling Stones)
2) I've been waiting for a girl like you (Foreigner)
3) Tired of Waiting for You (The Kinks)
4) Waiting Game (Todd Rundgren)



1. Wait (The Beatles)
2. Heaven can wait (Meat Loaf)
3. I Will Wait For You (Andy Williams)
4. Robert de Niro's waiting (Bananarama)
5. Can't Wait (Bob Dylan)
6. The Waiting Room (Genesis) 
7. Desperados Waiting for a Train (Guy Clark)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Title includes the word "wait" or "waiting"

Disqualified songs from a similar theme:

1) Time Waits for No One (Rolling Stones)
2) I've been waiting for a girl like you (Foreigner)
3) Tired of Waiting for You (The Kinks)
4) Waiting Game (Todd Rundgren)



1. Wait (The Beatles)
2. Heaven can wait (Meat Loaf)
3. I Will Wait For You (Andy Williams)
4. Robert de Niro's waiting (Bananarama)
5. Can't Wait (Bob Dylan)
6. The Waiting Room (Genesis)
7. Desperados Waiting for a Train (Guy Clark)
8. Are we the waiting (Green Day)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Title includes the word "wait" or "waiting"

Disqualified songs from a similar theme:

1) Time Waits for No One (Rolling Stones)
2) I've been waiting for a girl like you (Foreigner)
3) Tired of Waiting for You (The Kinks)
4) Waiting Game (Todd Rundgren)



1. Wait (The Beatles)
2. Heaven can wait (Meat Loaf)
3. I Will Wait For You (Andy Williams)
4. Robert de Niro's waiting (Bananarama)
5. Can't Wait (Bob Dylan)
6. The Waiting Room (Genesis)
7. Desperados Waiting for a Train (Guy Clark)
8. Are we the waiting (Green Day)
9. Waiting On A Friend (Rolling Stones)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: Title includes the word "wait" or "waiting"

Disqualified songs from a similar theme:

1) Time Waits for No One (Rolling Stones)
2) I've been waiting for a girl like you (Foreigner)
3) Tired of Waiting for You (The Kinks)
4) Waiting Game (Todd Rundgren)



1. Wait (The Beatles)
2. Heaven can wait (Meat Loaf)
3. I Will Wait For You (Andy Williams)
4. Robert de Niro's waiting (Bananarama)
5. Can't Wait (Bob Dylan)
6. The Waiting Room (Genesis)
7. Desperados Waiting for a Train (Guy Clark)
8. Are we the waiting (Green Day)
9. Waiting On A Friend (Rolling Stones) 
10. I Am Waiting For the Day (The Beach Boys)

New theme: songs with the word "can't" in the title - not in parenthesis.

1) I Can't Be Satisfied (Muddy Waters)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs with the word "can't" in the title - not in parenthesis.

1) I Can't Be Satisfied (Muddy Waters)
2) Can't Not (Alanis Morissette)


----------



## Coach G

New theme: songs with the word "can't" in the title - not in parenthesis.

1) I Can't Be Satisfied (Muddy Waters)
2) Can't Not (Alanis Morissette)
3) Can't We Be Friends? (old song covered by Ella Fitzgerald & Louis Armstrong; Frank Sinatra, Anita O'Day and many others)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs with the word "can't" in the title - not in parenthesis.

1) I Can't Be Satisfied (Muddy Waters)
2) Can't Not (Alanis Morissette)
3) Can't We Be Friends? (old song covered by Ella Fitzgerald & Louis Armstrong; Frank Sinatra, Anita O'Day and many others)
4) Why Can't We Be Friends? (War)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: songs with the word "can't" in the title - not in parenthesis.

1) I Can't Be Satisfied (Muddy Waters)
2) Can't Not (Alanis Morissette)
3) Can't We Be Friends? (old song covered by Ella Fitzgerald & Louis Armstrong; Frank Sinatra, Anita O'Day and many others)
4) Why Can't We Be Friends? (War)
5) I Can't Explain (The Who)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs with the word "can't" in the title - not in parenthesis.

1) I Can't Be Satisfied (Muddy Waters)
2) Can't Not (Alanis Morissette)
3) Can't We Be Friends? (old song covered by Ella Fitzgerald & Louis Armstrong; Frank Sinatra, Anita O'Day and many others)
4) Why Can't We Be Friends? (War)
5) I Can't Explain (The Who)
6) Can't Help Falling In Love (Elvis Presley)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs with the word "can't" in the title - not in parenthesis.

1) I Can't Be Satisfied (Muddy Waters)
2) Can't Not (Alanis Morissette)
3) Can't We Be Friends? (Ella Fitzgerald & Louis Armstrong)
4) Why Can't We Be Friends? (War)
5) I Can't Explain (The Who)
6) Can't Help Falling In Love (Elvis Presley) 
7) I Can't Stop Loving You (Ray Charles)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: songs with the word "can't" in the title - not in parenthesis.

1) I Can't Be Satisfied (Muddy Waters)
2) Can't Not (Alanis Morissette)
3) Can't We Be Friends? (Ella Fitzgerald & Louis Armstrong)
4) Why Can't We Be Friends? (War)
5) I Can't Explain (The Who)
6) Can't Help Falling In Love (Elvis Presley)
7) I Can't Stop Loving You (Ray Charles)
8) You Can't Win (The Kinks)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: songs with the word "can't" in the title - not in parenthesis.

1) I Can't Be Satisfied (Muddy Waters)
2) Can't Not (Alanis Morissette)
3) Can't We Be Friends? (Ella Fitzgerald & Louis Armstrong)
4) Why Can't We Be Friends? (War)
5) I Can't Explain (The Who)
6) Can't Help Falling In Love (Elvis Presley)
7) I Can't Stop Loving You (Ray Charles)
8) You Can't Win (The Kinks)
9) Can't You See That She's Mine (The Dave Clark Five)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs with the word "can't" in the title - not in parenthesis.

1) I Can't Be Satisfied (Muddy Waters)
2) Can't Not (Alanis Morissette)
3) Can't We Be Friends? (Ella Fitzgerald & Louis Armstrong)
4) Why Can't We Be Friends? (War)
5) I Can't Explain (The Who)
6) Can't Help Falling In Love (Elvis Presley)
7) I Can't Stop Loving You (Ray Charles)
8) You Can't Win (The Kinks)
9) Can't You See That She's Mine (The Dave Clark Five) 
10) Can't Let You Go (Lucinda Williams)

New theme: songs without a chorus

1) New York City Serenade (Bruce Springsteen)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs without a chorus

1) New York City Serenade (Bruce Springsteen)
2)State of Independence ( Donna Summer)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs without a chorus

1) New York City Serenade (Bruce Springsteen)
2)State of Independence ( Donna Summer)
3) Time (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs without a chorus

1) New York City Serenade (Bruce Springsteen)
2)State of Independence ( Donna Summer)
3) Time (Pink Floyd)
4) All Along The Watchtower ( Jimi Hendrix)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs without a chorus

1) New York City Serenade (Bruce Springsteen)
2)State of Independence ( Donna Summer)
3) Time (Pink Floyd)
4) All Along The Watchtower ( Jimi Hendrix)
5) No Anchovies, Please (J Geils Band)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs without a chorus

1) New York City Serenade (Bruce Springsteen)
2)State of Independence ( Donna Summer)
3) Time (Pink Floyd)
4) All Along The Watchtower ( Jimi Hendrix)
5) No Anchovies, Please (J Geils Band)
6) By the time I get to Phoenix (Glen Campbell)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs without a chorus

1) New York City Serenade (Bruce Springsteen)
2)State of Independence ( Donna Summer)
3) Time (Pink Floyd)
4) All Along The Watchtower ( Jimi Hendrix)
5) No Anchovies, Please (J Geils Band)
6) By the time I get to Phoenix (Glen Campbell)
7)The Christmas Song (Nat King Cole)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs without a chorus

1) New York City Serenade (Bruce Springsteen)
2) State of Independence ( Donna Summer)
3) Time (Pink Floyd)
4) All Along The Watchtower ( Jimi Hendrix)
5) No Anchovies, Please (J Geils Band)
6) By the time I get to Phoenix (Glen Campbell)
7) The Christmas Song (Nat King Cole)
8) Ode to Billie Joe (Bobbie Gentry)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs without a chorus

1) New York City Serenade (Bruce Springsteen)
2) State of Independence ( Donna Summer)
3) Time (Pink Floyd)
4) All Along The Watchtower ( Jimi Hendrix)
5) No Anchovies, Please (J Geils Band)
6) By the time I get to Phoenix (Glen Campbell)
7) The Christmas Song (Nat King Cole)
8) Ode to Billie Joe (Bobbie Gentry) 
9) Boots of Spanish Leather (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs without a chorus

1) New York City Serenade (Bruce Springsteen)
2) State of Independence ( Donna Summer)
3) Time (Pink Floyd)
4) All Along The Watchtower ( Jimi Hendrix)
5) No Anchovies, Please (J Geils Band)
6) By the time I get to Phoenix (Glen Campbell)
7) The Christmas Song (Nat King Cole)
8) Ode to Billie Joe (Bobbie Gentry)
9) Boots of Spanish Leather (Bob Dylan)
10) Bohemian rhapsody (Queen)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: pure instrumentals (no voice allowed). No repeat acts.

1) Albatross (Fleetwood Mac)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: pure instrumentals (no voice allowed). No repeat acts.

1) Albatross (Fleetwood Mac) 
2) Let's Go Away for a While (The Beach Boys)

Are Jazz songs allowed? I would guess not since the game then would be very easy.


----------



## Art Rock

SanAntone said:


> New theme: pure instrumentals (no voice allowed). No repeat acts.
> 
> 1) Albatross (Fleetwood Mac)
> 2) Let's Go Away for a While (The Beach Boys)
> 
> Are Jazz songs allowed? I would guess not since the game then would be very easy.


Yeah, same for new age, let's keep it to pop and rock.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: pure pop/rock instrumentals (no voice allowed). No repeat acts.

1) Albatross (Fleetwood Mac)
2) Let's Go Away for a While (The Beach Boys)
3) Heather (Carpenters)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: pure pop/rock instrumentals (no voice allowed). No repeat acts.

1) Albatross (Fleetwood Mac)
2) Let's Go Away for a While (The Beach Boys)
3) Heather (Carpenters)
4) Walk, Don't Run (The Ventures )


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: pure pop/rock instrumentals (no voice allowed). No repeat acts.

1) Albatross (Fleetwood Mac)
2) Let's Go Away for a While (The Beach Boys)
3) Heather (Carpenters)
4) Walk, Don't Run (The Ventures ) 
5) Moby Dick (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: pure pop/rock instrumentals (no voice allowed). No repeat acts.

1) Albatross (Fleetwood Mac)
2) Let's Go Away for a While (The Beach Boys)
3) Heather (Carpenters)
4) Walk, Don't Run (The Ventures )
5) Moby Dick (Led Zeppelin)
6) Equinoxe II (Jean Michel Jarre)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: pure pop/rock instrumentals (no voice allowed). No repeat acts.

1) Albatross (Fleetwood Mac)
2) Let's Go Away for a While (The Beach Boys)
3) Heather (Carpenters)
4) Walk, Don't Run (The Ventures )
5) Moby Dick (Led Zeppelin)
6) Equinoxe II (Jean Michel Jarre)
7) Time Is Tight ( Booker T. & the M.G.'s)


----------



## Azol

New theme: pure pop/rock instrumentals (no voice allowed). No repeat acts.

1) Albatross (Fleetwood Mac)
2) Let's Go Away for a While (The Beach Boys)
3) Heather (Carpenters)
4) Walk, Don't Run (The Ventures )
5) Moby Dick (Led Zeppelin)
6) Equinoxe II (Jean Michel Jarre)
7) Time Is Tight ( Booker T. & the M.G.'s)
8) Red (King Crimson)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: pure pop/rock instrumentals (no voice allowed). No repeat acts.

1) Albatross (Fleetwood Mac)
2) Let's Go Away for a While (The Beach Boys)
3) Heather (Carpenters)
4) Walk, Don't Run (The Ventures )
5) Moby Dick (Led Zeppelin)
6) Equinoxe II (Jean Michel Jarre)
7) Time Is Tight ( Booker T. & the M.G.'s)
8) Red (King Crimson)
9) Take Five ( Dave Brubeck quartet)


----------



## Art Rock

Disqualified as it is jazz. We're still at #9.


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: pure pop/rock instrumentals (no voice allowed). No repeat acts.

1) Albatross (Fleetwood Mac)
2) Let's Go Away for a While (The Beach Boys)
3) Heather (Carpenters)
4) Walk, Don't Run (The Ventures )
5) Moby Dick (Led Zeppelin)
6) Equinoxe II (Jean Michel Jarre)
7) Time Is Tight ( Booker T. & the M.G.'s)
8) Red (King Crimson)
9) Five Percent For Nothing (Yes)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: pure pop/rock instrumentals (no voice allowed). No repeat acts.

1) Albatross (Fleetwood Mac)
2) Let's Go Away for a While (The Beach Boys)
3) Heather (Carpenters)
4) Walk, Don't Run (The Ventures )
5) Moby Dick (Led Zeppelin)
6) Equinoxe II (Jean Michel Jarre)
7) Time Is Tight ( Booker T. & the M.G.'s)
8) Red (King Crimson)
9) Five Percent For Nothing (Yes) 
10) Wipe Out (The Surfaris)

New theme: singles released in 1970

1) Wild World (Cat Stevens)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: singles released in 1970

Let's not search on internet for this, but you're allowed to check whether a song you think of indeed matches the criterion.


1) Wild World (Cat Stevens)
2) Bridge over troubled water (Simon and Garfunkel)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: singles released in 1970

Let's not search on internet for this, but you're allowed to check whether a song you think of indeed matches the criterion.


1) Wild World (Cat Stevens)
2) Bridge over troubled water (Simon and Garfunkel)
3) Burn Down The Mission (Elton John)


----------



## Azol

New theme: singles released in 1970

Let's not search on internet for this, but you're allowed to check whether a song you think of indeed matches the criterion.


1) Wild World (Cat Stevens)
2) Bridge over troubled water (Simon and Garfunkel)
3) Burn Down The Mission (Elton John)
4) Refugees (Van Der Graaf Generator)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: singles released in 1970

Let's not search on internet for this, but you're allowed to check whether a song you think of indeed matches the criterion.


1) Wild World (Cat Stevens)
2) Bridge over troubled water (Simon and Garfunkel)
3) Burn Down The Mission (Elton John)
4) Refugees (Van Der Graaf Generator)
5) Let it be (Beatles)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: singles released in 1970

Let's not search on internet for this, but you're allowed to check whether a song you think of indeed matches the criterion.


1) Wild World (Cat Stevens)
2) Bridge over troubled water (Simon and Garfunkel)
3) Burn Down The Mission (Elton John)
4) Refugees (Van Der Graaf Generator)
5) Let it be (Beatles)
6) Gallows Pole (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: singles released in 1970

Let's not search on internet for this, but you're allowed to check whether a song you think of indeed matches the criterion.


1) Wild World (Cat Stevens)
2) Bridge over troubled water (Simon and Garfunkel)
3) Burn Down The Mission (Elton John)
4) Refugees (Van Der Graaf Generator)
5) Let it be (Beatles)
6) Gallows Pole (Led Zeppelin)
7) See me feel me (The Who)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: singles released in 1970

Let's not search on internet for this, but you're allowed to check whether a song you think of indeed matches the criterion.


1) Wild World (Cat Stevens)
2) Bridge over troubled water (Simon and Garfunkel)
3) Burn Down The Mission (Elton John)
4) Refugees (Van Der Graaf Generator)
5) Let it be (Beatles)
6) Gallows Pole (Led Zeppelin)
7) See me feel me (The Who) 
8) If You Could Read My Mind (Gordon Lightfoot)


----------



## SanAntone

I could be wrong, but I don't think Gallows Pole was released as a single. As far as I can tell the only single from LZIII was "Immigrant Song"/"Hey, Hey, What Can I Do". 

Not sure it matters, but I had stipulated that the songs were released as singles in 1970 - not just songs that came out on an album.

If y'all don't care, neither do I - and I haven't checked the other songs, and don't really want to at this point.


----------



## Art Rock

According to wiki it was released as a promotional single.... whatever that may be.


----------



## SanAntone

That's fine. Thanks.


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: singles released in 1970

Let's not search on internet for this, but you're allowed to check whether a song you think of indeed matches the criterion.


1) Wild World (Cat Stevens)
2) Bridge over troubled water (Simon and Garfunkel)
3) Burn Down The Mission (Elton John)
4) Refugees (Van Der Graaf Generator)
5) Let it be (Beatles)
6) Gallows Pole (Led Zeppelin)
7) See me feel me (The Who) 
8) If You Could Read My Mind (Gordon Lightfoot)
9) Sugar Sugar (Archies)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: singles released in 1970

Let's not search on internet for this, but you're allowed to check whether a song you think of indeed matches the criterion.


1) Wild World (Cat Stevens)
2) Bridge over troubled water (Simon and Garfunkel)
3) Burn Down The Mission (Elton John)
4) Refugees (Van Der Graaf Generator)
5) Let it be (Beatles)
6) Gallows Pole (Led Zeppelin)
7) See me feel me (The Who)
8) If You Could Read My Mind (Gordon Lightfoot)
9) Sugar Sugar (Archies) 
10) She Came in Through the Bathroom Window (Joe Cocker)

Someone else choose a new theme.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme : Songs country singers, male/ female. so I do not mean about countries 

1)Your Cheatin' Heart ( Hank Williams)


----------



## pianozach

New theme : Songs country singers, male/ female. so I do not mean about countries 

1)Your Cheatin' Heart ( Hank Williams)
2)Jolene ( Dolly Parton)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme : Songs country singers, male/ female. so I do not mean about countries

1) Your Cheatin' Heart ( Hank Williams)
2) Jolene ( Dolly Parton)
3) Hurt (Johnny Cash)


----------



## Rogerx

4New theme : Songs country singers, male/ female. so I do not mean about countries

1) Your Cheatin' Heart ( Hank Williams)
2) Jolene ( Dolly Parton)
3) Hurt (Johnny Cash)
4)Ask Me How I Know ( Gart Brooks)


----------



## Art Rock

4New theme : Songs country singers, male/ female. so I do not mean about countries

1) Your Cheatin' Heart (Hank Williams)
2) Jolene (Dolly Parton)
3) Hurt (Johnny Cash)
4) Ask Me How I Know (Gart Brooks)
5) Stand by your man (Tammy Wynette)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme : Songs country singers, male/ female. so I do not mean about countries

1) Your Cheatin' Heart (Hank Williams)
2) Jolene (Dolly Parton)
3) Hurt (Johnny Cash)
4) Ask Me How I Know (Gart Brooks)
5) Stand by your man (Tammy Wynette)
6) Achy Breaky Heart (Billy Ray Cyrus)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme : Songs country singers, male/ female. so I do not mean about countries

1) Your Cheatin' Heart (Hank Williams)
2) Jolene (Dolly Parton)
3) Hurt (Johnny Cash)
4) Ask Me How I Know (Gart Brooks)
5) Stand by your man (Tammy Wynette)
6) Achy Breaky Heart (Billy Ray Cyrus)
7) Distant drums (Jim Reeves)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme : Songs country singers, male/ female. so I do not mean about countries

1) Your Cheatin' Heart (Hank Williams)
2) Jolene (Dolly Parton)
3) Hurt (Johnny Cash)
4) Ask Me How I Know (Gart Brooks)
5) Stand by your man (Tammy Wynette)
6) Achy Breaky Heart (Billy Ray Cyrus)
7) Distant drums (Jim Reeves) 
8) Chiseled in Stone (Vern Gosdin)


----------



## pianozach

New theme : Songs country singers, male/ female. so I do not mean about countries

1) Your Cheatin' Heart (Hank Williams)
2) Jolene (Dolly Parton)
3) Hurt (Johnny Cash)
4) Ask Me How I Know (Gart Brooks)
5) Stand by your man (Tammy Wynette)
6) Achy Breaky Heart (Billy Ray Cyrus)
7) Distant drums (Jim Reeves) 
8) Chiseled in Stone (Vern Gosdin)
9) Crazy (Patsy Cline)


----------



## Art Rock

I'll use the 2h clause to add a fourth:


New theme : Songs country singers, male/ female. so I do not mean about countries

1) Your Cheatin' Heart (Hank Williams)
2) Jolene (Dolly Parton)
3) Hurt (Johnny Cash)
4) Ask Me How I Know (Gart Brooks)
5) Stand by your man (Tammy Wynette)
6) Achy Breaky Heart (Billy Ray Cyrus)
7) Distant drums (Jim Reeves)
8) Chiseled in Stone (Vern Gosdin)
9) Crazy (Patsy Cline)
10) Thank God I'm a country boy (John Denver)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: song titles that you can associate with Game of Thrones characters. Include the character.

1) Sister golden hair (America, Cersei Lannister)


----------



## SanAntone

I've never watched GoT, so I guess this one leaves me out ...


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: song titles that you can associate with Game of Thrones characters. Include the character.

1) Sister golden hair (America, Cersei Lannister)
2) Red Red Wine (Neil Diamond, Tyrion Lannister)


----------



## Art Rock

We'll give it a few hours. If there is no response, feel free to change the theme. :tiphat:


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: song titles that you can associate with Game of Thrones characters. Include the character.

1) Sister golden hair (America, Cersei Lannister)
2) Red Red Wine (Neil Diamond, Tyrion Lannister)
3) She was naked (Supersister, most of the female cast, let's say Margaery Tyrell)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: song titles that you can associate with Game of Thrones characters. Include the character.

1) Sister golden hair (America, Cersei Lannister)
2) Red Red Wine (Neil Diamond, Tyrion Lannister)
3) She was naked (Supersister, most of the female cast, let's say Margaery Tyrell)
4) Puff, The Magic Dragon (Peter, Paul, and Mary, Daenerys Targaryen)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: song titles that you can associate with Game of Thrones characters. Include the character.

1) Sister golden hair (America, Cersei Lannister)
2) Red Red Wine (Neil Diamond, Tyrion Lannister)
3) She was naked (Supersister, most of the female cast, let's say Margaery Tyrell)
4) Puff, The Magic Dragon (Peter, Paul, and Mary, Daenerys Targaryen)
5) There Is A Mountain (Donovan, The Mountain)

I never watched GoT, either. However, I saw a world record lift in powerlifting during the early stages of the sports lockdown, and they kept emphasizing that the record setter played The Mountain.

I'm probably out for the rest of this round.


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: song titles that you can associate with Game of Thrones characters. Include the character.

1) Sister golden hair (America, Cersei Lannister)
2) Red Red Wine (Neil Diamond, Tyrion Lannister)
3) She was naked (Supersister, most of the female cast, let's say Margaery Tyrell)
4) Puff, The Magic Dragon (Peter, Paul, and Mary, Daenerys Targaryen)
5) There Is A Mountain (Donovan, The Mountain)
6) Hounds of Love (Kate Bush, Sander Clegane, The Hound)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: song titles that you can associate with Game of Thrones characters. Include the character.

1) Sister golden hair (America, Cersei Lannister)
2) Red Red Wine (Neil Diamond, Tyrion Lannister)
3) She was naked (Supersister, most of the female cast, let's say Margaery Tyrell)
4) Puff, The Magic Dragon (Peter, Paul, and Mary, Daenerys Targaryen)
5) There Is A Mountain (Donovan, The Mountain)
6) Hounds of Love (Kate Bush, Sander Clegane, The Hound)
7) Suicide is painless (Mash, Olenna Tyrell)


----------



## Azol

Haven't seen/read any of GoT :^)


----------



## Art Rock

The non-GoT watchers can start a new one in parallel.


----------



## Azol

Art Rock said:


> The non-GoT watchers can start a new one in parallel.


I'm sure this one will be over in no time with everyone dead, as in a good opera!


----------



## Open Book

New theme: song titles that you can associate with Game of Thrones characters. Include the character.

1) Sister golden hair (America, Cersei Lannister)
2) Red Red Wine (Neil Diamond, Tyrion Lannister)
3) She was naked (Supersister, most of the female cast, let's say Margaery Tyrell)
4) Puff, The Magic Dragon (Peter, Paul, and Mary, Daenerys Targaryen)
5) There Is A Mountain (Donovan, The Mountain)
6) Hounds of Love (Kate Bush, Sander Clegane, The Hound)
7) Suicide is painless (Mash, Olenna Tyrell)
8) She's So Cold (The Rolling Stones, Jorah Mormont)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: song titles that you can associate with Game of Thrones characters. Include the character.

1) Sister golden hair (America, Cersei Lannister)
2) Red Red Wine (Neil Diamond, Tyrion Lannister)
3) She was naked (Supersister, most of the female cast, let's say Margaery Tyrell)
4) Puff, The Magic Dragon (Peter, Paul, and Mary, Daenerys Targaryen)
5) There Is A Mountain (Donovan, The Mountain)
6) Hounds of Love (Kate Bush, Sander Clegane, The Hound)
7) Suicide is painless (Mash, Olenna Tyrell)
8) She's So Cold (The Rolling Stones, Jorah Mormont)
9) Master Off The House (Les Misérables, Petyr Baelish, Littlefinger)


----------



## Rogerx

I pass and start a new theme:
Easy one: Songs about Grandparents 

1)Grandma's Hands ( Bill Withers)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: song titles that you can associate with Game of Thrones characters. Include the character.

1) Sister golden hair (America, Cersei Lannister)
2) Red Red Wine (Neil Diamond, Tyrion Lannister)
3) She was naked (Supersister, most of the female cast, let's say Margaery Tyrell)
4) Puff, The Magic Dragon (Peter, Paul, and Mary, Daenerys Targaryen)
5) There Is A Mountain (Donovan, The Mountain)
6) Hounds of Love (Kate Bush, Sander Clegane, The Hound)
7) Suicide is painless (Mash, Olenna Tyrell)
8) She's So Cold (The Rolling Stones, Jorah Mormont)
9) Master Off The House (Les Misérables, Petyr Baelish, Littlefinger)
10) I'm Alive (Electric Light Orchestra, Jon Snow)


----------



## Starving Wolf

new theme:
Easy one: Songs about Grandparents 

1)Grandma's Hands ( Bill Withers)
2) Grandma Got Run Over By A Reindeer (Elmo & Patsy)


----------



## Rogerx

new theme:
Easy one: Songs about Grandparents

1) Grandma's Hands ( Bill Withers)
2) Grandma Got Run Over By A Reindeer (Elmo & Patsy)
3) Grandma’s Feather Bed( John Denver)


----------



## Art Rock

new theme:
Easy one: Songs about Grandparents

1) Grandma's Hands ( Bill Withers)
2) Grandma Got Run Over By A Reindeer (Elmo & Patsy)
3) Grandma’s Feather Bed( John Denver)
4) Grandad (Clive Dunn)


----------



## Rogerx

new theme:
Easy one: Songs about Grandparents

1) Grandma's Hands ( Bill Withers)
2) Grandma Got Run Over By A Reindeer (Elmo & Patsy)
3) Grandma’s Feather Bed( John Denver)
4) Grandad (Clive Dunn)
5) Grandma’s Theme (John Mellencamp)


----------



## Azol

new theme:
Easy one: Songs about Grandparents

1) Grandma's Hands ( Bill Withers)
2) Grandma Got Run Over By A Reindeer (Elmo & Patsy)
3) Grandma’s Feather Bed( John Denver)
4) Grandad (Clive Dunn)
5) Grandma’s Theme (John Mellencamp)
6) Grandpa Was a Carpenter (John Prine)


----------



## Coach G

new theme:
Easy one: Songs about Grandparents

1) Grandma's Hands ( Bill Withers)
2) Grandma Got Run Over By A Reindeer (Elmo & Patsy)
3) Grandma’s Feather Bed( John Denver)
4) Grandad (Clive Dunn)
5) Grandma’s Theme (John Mellencamp)
6) Grandpa Was a Carpenter (John Prine)
7) My Grandfather's Clock (VERY old American folksong, covered by Larry Hooper, Johnny Cash, and a many others)


----------



## Rogerx

new theme:
Easy one: Songs about Grandparents

1) Grandma's Hands ( Bill Withers)
2) Grandma Got Run Over By A Reindeer (Elmo & Patsy)
3) Grandma’s Feather Bed( John Denver)
4) Grandad (Clive Dunn)
5) Grandma’s Theme (John Mellencamp)
6) Grandpa Was a Carpenter (John Prine)
7) My Grandfather's Clock (VERY old American folksong, covered by Larry Hooper, Johnny Cash, and a many others)
8) Grandma’s Feather Bed ( John Denver)


----------



## Art Rock

That is your fourth in the game and on top of that it is the same as your second (#3 in the list). I have asked you before to please pay more attention to this game, and I'm asking it now one last time. I'm getting tired of having to correct one player so often.

We're still at #8.


----------



## Rogerx

Art Rock said:


> That is your fourth in the game and on top of that it is the same as your second (#3 in the list). I have asked you before to please pay more attention to this game, and I'm asking it now one last time. I'm getting tired of having to correct one player so often.
> 
> We're still at #8.


Ridiculous ,it was still/ quiet for hours, if the before me didn't come you said nothing.
That is was double I can live with.


----------



## Art Rock

Your sulking reply confirms that you do not plan to follow the rules of the game. Bye.


----------



## SanAntone

new theme:
Easy one: Songs about Grandparents

1) Grandma's Hands ( Bill Withers)
2) Grandma Got Run Over By A Reindeer (Elmo & Patsy)
3) Grandma’s Feather Bed( John Denver)
4) Grandad (Clive Dunn)
5) Grandma’s Theme (John Mellencamp)
6) Grandpa Was a Carpenter (John Prine)
7) My Grandfather's Clock (American folksong, covered by Larry Hooper, Johnny Cash)
8) The Sunken Lands (Rosanne Cash)


----------



## Art Rock

new theme:
Easy one: Songs about Grandparents

1) Grandma's Hands ( Bill Withers)
2) Grandma Got Run Over By A Reindeer (Elmo & Patsy)
3) Grandma’s Feather Bed( John Denver)
4) Grandad (Clive Dunn)
5) Grandma’s Theme (John Mellencamp)
6) Grandpa Was a Carpenter (John Prine)
7) My Grandfather's Clock (American folksong, covered by Larry Hooper, Johnny Cash)
8) The Sunken Lands (Rosanne Cash)
9) Zou het erg zijn lieve opa (Wilma & Vader Abraham)



A really, REALLY, awful Dutch song (Would it be bad, dear grandpa?).


----------



## SanAntone

new theme:
Easy one: Songs about Grandparents

1) Grandma's Hands ( Bill Withers)
2) Grandma Got Run Over By A Reindeer (Elmo & Patsy)
3) Grandma’s Feather Bed( John Denver)
4) Grandad (Clive Dunn)
5) Grandma’s Theme (John Mellencamp)
6) Grandpa Was a Carpenter (John Prine)
7) My Grandfather's Clock (American folksong, covered by Larry Hooper, Johnny Cash)
8) The Sunken Lands (Rosanne Cash)
9) Zou het erg zijn lieve opa (Wilma & Vader Abraham)
10) Clancy's Tavern (Toby Keith)

Will think of a new theme shortly.


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs about orphans.

1) Orphan Girl (Gillian Welch)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs about orphans.

1) Orphan Girl (Gillian Welch)
2) Come away Melinda (Uriah Heep)

given the various definitions of orphans that I've seen on the web, I assume that a child who lost one parent counts. If not, please continue with a new #2.


----------



## pianozach

New theme: songs about orphans.

1) Orphan Girl (Gillian Welch)
2) Come away Melinda (Uriah Heep)
3) Little Orphan Annie (Anita O'Day)

_given the various definitions of orphans that I've seen on the web, I assume that a child who lost one parent counts. If not, please continue with a new #2.

I think that the generally understood notion of an orphan is someone who has lost both their parents, though_


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs about orphans.

1) Orphan Girl (Gillian Welch)
2) Come away Melinda (Uriah Heep)
3) Little Orphan Annie (Anita O'Day)
4) Blood is Blood (Mary Gauthier)

I think an accurate definition of "orphan" would be someone who through either death or absence has no biological parents, both parents. In the case of the song by Mary Gauthier, even though her mother lived, she put Mary up for adoption as an infant and denied her existence throughout her life and had no relationship with her. Gauthier also never knew her father. While she was adopted she had a troubled childhood, running away at 15 never to return to her adoptive home.

Art Rock, if you have a better #2 ready - if not, don't worry about it.


----------



## Art Rock

Wiki:



> Various groups use different definitions to identify orphans. One legal definition used in the United States is a minor bereft through "death or disappearance of, abandonment or desertion by, or separation or loss from, both parents".[5]
> 
> In the common use, an orphan does not have any surviving parent to care for them. *However, the United Nations Children's Fund (UNICEF), Joint United Nations Programme on HIV and AIDS (UNAIDS), and other groups label any child who has lost one parent as an orphan. *


but I agree, both parents dead would be the normal definition, so let's go with that.

Corrected board:

New theme: songs about orphans.

1) Orphan Girl (Gillian Welch)
2) Little Orphan Annie (Anita O'Day)
3) Blood is Blood (Mary Gauthier)


----------



## SanAntone

It's been over four hours with no new posts. I think we need a new theme.


----------



## pianozach

SanAntone said:


> It's been over four hours with no new posts. I think we need a new theme.


Adoption?

_Just kidding._


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs about orphans.

1) Orphan Girl (Gillian Welch)
2) Little Orphan Annie (Anita O'Day)
3) Blood is Blood (Mary Gauthier)
4) Song For Orphans (Bruce Springsteen )


----------



## Art Rock

[double post] .


----------



## Art Rock

This theme is not going to make it. 


New theme: no way! any song title starting with "No " (note the space).

1) No more heroes (Stranglers)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: no way! any song title starting with "No " (note the space).

1) No more heroes (Stranglers)
2) No More Mr Nice Guy ( Alice Cooper)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: no way! any song title starting with "No " (note the space).

1) No more heroes (Stranglers)
2) No More Mr Nice Guy ( Alice Cooper) 
3) Ain't No Grave (Gonna Hold This Body Down) (Johnny Cash)

Can the "no" be in parentheses?


----------



## Art Rock

No, and neither can the title start with Ain't.....

We're still at #3.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: no way! any song title starting with "No " (note the space).

1) No more heroes (Stranglers)
2) No More Mr Nice Guy ( Alice Cooper)
3) No limit (2 Unlimited)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: no way! any song title starting with "No " (note the space).

1) No more heroes (Stranglers)
2) No More Mr Nice Guy ( Alice Cooper)
3) No limit (2 Unlimited)
4) No Milk Today (Herman's Hermits )


----------



## Coach G

New theme: no way! any song title starting with "No " (note the space).

1) No more heroes (Stranglers)
2) No More Mr Nice Guy ( Alice Cooper)
3) No limit (2 Unlimited)
4) No Milk Today (Herman's Hermits )
5) No Reply (The Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: no way! any song title starting with "No " (note the space).

1) No more heroes (Stranglers)
2) No More Mr Nice Guy ( Alice Cooper)
3) No limit (2 Unlimited)
4) No Milk Today (Herman's Hermits )
5) No Reply (The Beatles)
6) No More Lonely Nights ( Paul McCartney)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: no way! any song title starting with "No " (note the space).

1) No more heroes (Stranglers)
2) No More Mr Nice Guy ( Alice Cooper)
3) No limit (2 Unlimited)
4) No Milk Today (Herman's Hermits )
5) No Reply (The Beatles) 
5) No Quarter (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: no way! any song title starting with "No " (note the space).

1) No more heroes (Stranglers)
2) No More Mr Nice Guy ( Alice Cooper)
3) No limit (2 Unlimited)
4) No Milk Today (Herman's Hermits )
5) No Reply (The Beatles)
6) No More Lonely Nights ( Paul McCartney)
7) No Quarter (Led Zeppelin) corrected list


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: no way! any song title starting with "No " (note the space).

1) No more heroes (Stranglers)
2) No More Mr Nice Guy ( Alice Cooper)
3) No limit (2 Unlimited)
4) No Milk Today (Herman's Hermits )
5) No Reply (The Beatles)
6) No More Lonely Nights ( Paul McCartney)
7) No Quarter (Led Zeppelin)
8) No doubt about it (Hot Chocolate)


----------



## pianozach

_Withdrawn. No had a comma after it: "No, "_


----------



## Art Rock

No, no, not valid. Please read the theme description.

We're still at #9.


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: no way! any song title starting with "No " (note the space).

1) No more heroes (Stranglers)
2) No More Mr Nice Guy ( Alice Cooper)
3) No limit (2 Unlimited)
4) No Milk Today (Herman's Hermits )
5) No Reply (The Beatles)
6) No More Lonely Nights ( Paul McCartney)
7) No Quarter (Led Zeppelin)
8) No doubt about it (Hot Chocolate) 
9) No Sugar Tonight (Guess Who)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: no way! any song title starting with "No " (note the space).

1) No more heroes (Stranglers)
2) No More Mr Nice Guy ( Alice Cooper)
3) No limit (2 Unlimited)
4) No Milk Today (Herman's Hermits )
5) No Reply (The Beatles)
6) No More Lonely Nights ( Paul McCartney)
7) No Quarter (Led Zeppelin)
8) No doubt about it (Hot Chocolate)
9) No Sugar Tonight (Guess Who)
10) No Thugs in Our House (XTC)

No themes come to mind, anyone can come up with one.


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: The word "no" appears in the title, but not as the first word (and not parenthetically).

1) Caroline, No (The Beach Boys)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: The word "no" appears in the title, but not as the first word (and not parenthetically).

1) Caroline, No (The Beach Boys)
2) Ain't got no - I got life (Nina Simone)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: The word "no" appears in the title, but not as the first word (and not parenthetically).

1) Caroline, No (The Beach Boys)
2) Ain't got no - I got life (Nina Simone)
3) Tell Her No (Zombies)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: The word "no" appears in the title, but not as the first word (and not parenthetically).

1) Caroline, No (The Beach Boys)
2) Ain't got no - I got life (Nina Simone)
3) Tell Her No (Zombies)
4) Time Waits for No Slave (Napalm Death)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: The word "no" appears in the title, but not as the first word (and not parenthetically).

1) Caroline, No (The Beach Boys)
2) Ain't got no - I got life (Nina Simone)
3) Tell Her No (Zombies)
4) Time Waits for No Slave (Napalm Death)
5) For No One (The Beatles)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: The word "no" appears in the title, but not as the first word (and not parenthetically).

1) Caroline, No (The Beach Boys)
2) Ain't got no - I got life (Nina Simone)
3) Tell Her No (Zombies)
4) Time Waits for No Slave (Napalm Death)
5) For No One (The Beatles) 
6) Ain't No Sunshine When You're Gone (Bill Withers)


----------



## Art Rock

[New theme: The word "no" appears in the title, but not as the first word (and not parenthetically).

1) Caroline, No (The Beach Boys)
2) Ain't got no - I got life (Nina Simone)
3) Tell Her No (Zombies)
4) Time Waits for No Slave (Napalm Death)
5) For No One (The Beatles)
6) Ain't no sunshine (Bill Withers)


----------



## Art Rock




----------



## Art Rock

New theme: The word "no" appears in the title, but not as the first word (and not parenthetically).

1) Caroline, No (The Beach Boys)
2) Ain't got no - I got life (Nina Simone)
3) Tell Her No (Zombies)
4) Time Waits for No Slave (Napalm Death)
5) For No One (The Beatles) 
6) Ain't No Sunshine When You're Gone (Bill Withers)
7) Bwana she no home (Carpenters)


----------



## Azol

New theme: The word "no" appears in the title, but not as the first word (and not parenthetically).

1) Caroline, No (The Beach Boys)
2) Ain't got no - I got life (Nina Simone)
3) Tell Her No (Zombies)
4) Time Waits for No Slave (Napalm Death)
5) For No One (The Beatles)
6) Ain't No Sunshine When You're Gone (Bill Withers)
7) Bwana she no home (Carpenters)
8) House With No Door (Van Der Graaf Generator)


----------



## Coach G

New theme: The word "no" appears in the title, but not as the first word (and not parenthetically).

1) Caroline, No (The Beach Boys)
2) Ain't got no - I got life (Nina Simone)
3) Tell Her No (Zombies)
4) Time Waits for No Slave (Napalm Death)
5) For No One (The Beatles)
6) Ain't No Sunshine When You're Gone (Bill Withers)
7) Bwana she no home (Carpenters)
8) House With No Door (Van Der Graaf Generator)
9) Horse With No Name (America)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: The word "no" appears in the title, but not as the first word (and not parenthetically).

1) Caroline, No (The Beach Boys)
2) Ain't got no - I got life (Nina Simone)
3) Tell Her No (Zombies)
4) Time Waits for No Slave (Napalm Death)
5) For No One (The Beatles)
6) Ain't No Sunshine When You're Gone (Bill Withers)
7) Bwana she no home (Carpenters)
8) House With No Door (Van Der Graaf Generator)
9) Horse With No Name (America) 
10) Ain't No Grave (Johnny Cash)


----------



## SanAntone

I did the last theme, someone else come up with one.


----------



## Coach G

Produce Aisle: Ten songs with a fruit or vegetable in the title, each one different: 

1. Lemon Tree (Trini Lopez)


----------



## Coach G

This one is dedicated to Trini Lopez who just died from COVID-19 complications.


----------



## SanAntone

Produce Aisle: Ten songs with a fruit or vegetable in the title, each one different:

1. Lemon Tree (Trini Lopez) 
2. Strawberry Fields Forever (The Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

Produce Aisle: Ten songs with a fruit or vegetable in the title, each one different:

1.) Lemon Tree (Trini Lopez)
2.) Strawberry Fields Forever (The Beatles)
3 ) Pineapple Morning(Jett Rebel )


----------



## Azol

Produce Aisle: Ten songs with a fruit or vegetable in the title, each one different:

1.) Lemon Tree (Trini Lopez)
2.) Strawberry Fields Forever (The Beatles)
3 ) Pineapple Morning(Jett Rebel )
4) Grapefruit - Juicy Fruit (Jimmy Buffett)


----------



## Rogerx

Produce Aisle: Ten songs with a fruit or vegetable in the title, each one different:

1.) Lemon Tree (Trini Lopez)
2.) Strawberry Fields Forever (The Beatles)
3 ) Pineapple Morning(Jett Rebel )
4) Grapefruit - Juicy Fruit (Jimmy Buffett)
5) Banana Boat song ( Harry Bellafonte)


----------



## pianozach

Produce Aisle: Ten songs with a fruit or vegetable in the title, each one different:

1.) Lemon Tree (Trini Lopez)
2.) Strawberry Fields Forever (The Beatles)
3 ) Pineapple Morning(Jett Rebel)
4) Grapefruit - Juicy Fruit (Jimmy Buffett)
5) Banana Boat song (Harry Bellafonte) 
6) Playing a Guitar Solo With This Band is Like Trying To Grow a Watermelon in Easter Hay (Frank Zappa)


----------



## Art Rock

We've done fruit three times already..... I won't post the 30 songs used in case you all want to continue the present one (which obviously already has considerable overlap) as it's already half way.


----------



## Starving Wolf

Produce Aisle: Ten songs with a fruit or vegetable in the title, each one different:

1.) Lemon Tree (Trini Lopez)
2.) Strawberry Fields Forever (The Beatles)
3 ) Pineapple Morning(Jett Rebel)
4) Grapefruit - Juicy Fruit (Jimmy Buffett)
5) Banana Boat song (Harry Bellafonte) 
6) Playing a Guitar Solo With This Band is Like Trying To Grow a Watermelon in Easter Hay (Frank Zappa)
7) Blueberry Hill (Fats Domino)


----------



## Rogerx

Produce Aisle: Ten songs with a fruit or vegetable in the title, each one different:

1.) Lemon Tree (Trini Lopez)
2.) Strawberry Fields Forever (The Beatles)
3 ) Pineapple Morning(Jett Rebel)
4) Grapefruit - Juicy Fruit (Jimmy Buffett)
5) Banana Boat song (Harry Bellafonte)
6) Playing a Guitar Solo With This Band is Like Trying To Grow a Watermelon in Easter Hay (Frank Zappa)
7) Blueberry Hill (Fats Domino)
8) Peaches & Cream ( Beck )


----------



## Starving Wolf

Produce Aisle: Ten songs with a fruit or vegetable in the title, each one different:

1.) Lemon Tree (Trini Lopez)
2.) Strawberry Fields Forever (The Beatles)
3 ) Pineapple Morning(Jett Rebel)
4) Grapefruit - Juicy Fruit (Jimmy Buffett)
5) Banana Boat song (Harry Bellafonte)
6) Playing a Guitar Solo With This Band is Like Trying To Grow a Watermelon in Easter Hay (Frank Zappa)
7) Blueberry Hill (Fats Domino)
8) Peaches & Cream ( Beck )
9) Don't Sit Under The Apple Tree (Andrews Sisters)


----------



## Art Rock

Produce Aisle: Ten songs with a fruit or vegetable in the title, each one different:

1.) Lemon Tree (Trini Lopez)
2.) Strawberry Fields Forever (The Beatles)
3 ) Pineapple Morning(Jett Rebel)
4) Grapefruit - Juicy Fruit (Jimmy Buffett)
5) Banana Boat song (Harry Bellafonte)
6) Playing a Guitar Solo With This Band is Like Trying To Grow a Watermelon in Easter Hay (Frank Zappa)
7) Blueberry Hill (Fats Domino)
8) Peaches & Cream ( Beck )
9) Don't Sit Under The Apple Tree (Andrews Sisters)
10) Raspberry beret (Prince)


----------



## Art Rock

Let's try this one once more:

Theme: Angel(s). Must be in the title.

Disqualified songs from first game:

1) Angel (Madonna)
2) Fallen Angel (Robbie Robertson/Peter Gabriel)
3) Angel of the Morning (Juice Newton)
4) Angel of Harlem (U2)
5) Angel From Montgomery (John Prine)
6) Heaven Must Be Missing An Angel (Tavares)
7) I've Got An Angel (Eurythmics)
8) Johnny Angel (Shelley Fabares)
9) Angels (Robbie Williams)
10) Angel Baby (Rosie & the Originals)



1) There must be an angel (Eurythmics)


----------



## Rogerx

Let's try this one once more:

Theme: Angel(s). Must be in the title.

Disqualified songs from first game:

1) Angel (Madonna)
2) Fallen Angel (Robbie Robertson/Peter Gabriel)
3) Angel of the Morning (Juice Newton)
4) Angel of Harlem (U2)
5) Angel From Montgomery (John Prine)
6) Heaven Must Be Missing An Angel (Tavares)
7) I've Got An Angel (Eurythmics)
8) Johnny Angel (Shelley Fabares)
9) Angels (Robbie Williams)
10) Angel Baby (Rosie & the Originals)



1) There must be an angel (Eurythmics)
2) She Talks to Angels ( The Black Crows)


----------



## Art Rock

Let's try this one once more:

Theme: Angel(s). Must be in the title.

Disqualified songs from first game:

1) Angel (Madonna)
2) Fallen Angel (Robbie Robertson/Peter Gabriel)
3) Angel of the Morning (Juice Newton)
4) Angel of Harlem (U2)
5) Angel From Montgomery (John Prine)
6) Heaven Must Be Missing An Angel (Tavares)
7) I've Got An Angel (Eurythmics)
8) Johnny Angel (Shelley Fabares)
9) Angels (Robbie Williams)
10) Angel Baby (Rosie & the Originals)



1) There must be an angel (Eurythmics)
2) She Talks to Angels ( The Black Crows)
3) Like an angel passing through my room (ABBA)


----------



## Azol

Let's try this one once more:

Theme: Angel(s). Must be in the title.

Disqualified songs from first game:

1) Angel (Madonna)
2) Fallen Angel (Robbie Robertson/Peter Gabriel)
3) Angel of the Morning (Juice Newton)
4) Angel of Harlem (U2)
5) Angel From Montgomery (John Prine)
6) Heaven Must Be Missing An Angel (Tavares)
7) I've Got An Angel (Eurythmics)
8) Johnny Angel (Shelley Fabares)
9) Angels (Robbie Williams)
10) Angel Baby (Rosie & the Originals)



1) There must be an angel (Eurythmics)
2) She Talks to Angels ( The Black Crows)
3) Like an angel passing through my room (ABBA)
4) Shooting Angels (IQ)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Let's try this one once more:

Theme: Angel(s). Must be in the title.

Disqualified songs from first game:

1) Angel (Madonna)
2) Fallen Angel (Robbie Robertson/Peter Gabriel)
3) Angel of the Morning (Juice Newton)
4) Angel of Harlem (U2)
5) Angel From Montgomery (John Prine)
6) Heaven Must Be Missing An Angel (Tavares)
7) I've Got An Angel (Eurythmics)
8) Johnny Angel (Shelley Fabares)
9) Angels (Robbie Williams)
10) Angel Baby (Rosie & the Originals)



1) There must be an angel (Eurythmics)
2) She Talks to Angels ( The Black Crows)
3) Like an angel passing through my room (ABBA)
4) Shooting Angels (IQ)
5) Alien Angel (The Faint)


----------



## Art Rock

Let's try this one once more:

Theme: Angel(s). Must be in the title.

Disqualified songs from first game:

1) Angel (Madonna)
2) Fallen Angel (Robbie Robertson/Peter Gabriel)
3) Angel of the Morning (Juice Newton)
4) Angel of Harlem (U2)
5) Angel From Montgomery (John Prine)
6) Heaven Must Be Missing An Angel (Tavares)
7) I've Got An Angel (Eurythmics)
8) Johnny Angel (Shelley Fabares)
9) Angels (Robbie Williams)
10) Angel Baby (Rosie & the Originals)



1) There must be an angel (Eurythmics)
2) She Talks to Angels ( The Black Crows)
3) Like an angel passing through my room (ABBA)
4) Shooting Angels (IQ)
5) Alien Angel (The Faint)
6) Angel (Annie Lennox)


----------



## Azol

Let's try this one once more:

Theme: Angel(s). Must be in the title.

Disqualified songs from first game:

1) Angel (Madonna)
2) Fallen Angel (Robbie Robertson/Peter Gabriel)
3) Angel of the Morning (Juice Newton)
4) Angel of Harlem (U2)
5) Angel From Montgomery (John Prine)
6) Heaven Must Be Missing An Angel (Tavares)
7) I've Got An Angel (Eurythmics)
8) Johnny Angel (Shelley Fabares)
9) Angels (Robbie Williams)
10) Angel Baby (Rosie & the Originals)



1) There must be an angel (Eurythmics)
2) She Talks to Angels ( The Black Crows)
3) Like an angel passing through my room (ABBA)
4) Shooting Angels (IQ)
5) Alien Angel (The Faint)
6) Angel (Annie Lennox) 
7) Entertaining Angels (Landmarq)


----------



## Art Rock

Using the two hours clause:


Let's try this one once more:

Theme: Angel(s). Must be in the title.

Disqualified songs from first game:

1) Angel (Madonna)
2) Fallen Angel (Robbie Robertson/Peter Gabriel)
3) Angel of the Morning (Juice Newton)
4) Angel of Harlem (U2)
5) Angel From Montgomery (John Prine)
6) Heaven Must Be Missing An Angel (Tavares)
7) I've Got An Angel (Eurythmics)
8) Johnny Angel (Shelley Fabares)
9) Angels (Robbie Williams)
10) Angel Baby (Rosie & the Originals)



1) There must be an angel (Eurythmics)
2) She Talks to Angels ( The Black Crows)
3) Like an angel passing through my room (ABBA)
4) Shooting Angels (IQ)
5) Alien Angel (The Faint)
6) Angel (Annie Lennox)
7) Entertaining Angels (Landmarq)
8) Angel eyes (American Gipsy)


----------



## Azol

Using the two hours clause:


Let's try this one once more:

Theme: Angel(s). Must be in the title.

Disqualified songs from first game:

1) Angel (Madonna)
2) Fallen Angel (Robbie Robertson/Peter Gabriel)
3) Angel of the Morning (Juice Newton)
4) Angel of Harlem (U2)
5) Angel From Montgomery (John Prine)
6) Heaven Must Be Missing An Angel (Tavares)
7) I've Got An Angel (Eurythmics)
8) Johnny Angel (Shelley Fabares)
9) Angels (Robbie Williams)
10) Angel Baby (Rosie & the Originals)



1) There must be an angel (Eurythmics)
2) She Talks to Angels ( The Black Crows)
3) Like an angel passing through my room (ABBA)
4) Shooting Angels (IQ)
5) Alien Angel (The Faint)
6) Angel (Annie Lennox)
7) Entertaining Angels (Landmarq)
8) Angel eyes (American Gipsy) 
9) Nobody's Angel (Nanci Griffith)


----------



## Rogerx

Let's try this one once more:

Theme: Angel(s). Must be in the title.

Disqualified songs from first game:

1) Angel (Madonna)
2) Fallen Angel (Robbie Robertson/Peter Gabriel)
3) Angel of the Morning (Juice Newton)
4) Angel of Harlem (U2)
5) Angel From Montgomery (John Prine)
6) Heaven Must Be Missing An Angel (Tavares)
7) I've Got An Angel (Eurythmics)
8) Johnny Angel (Shelley Fabares)
9) Angels (Robbie Williams)
10) Angel Baby (Rosie & the Originals)



1) There must be an angel (Eurythmics)
2) She Talks to Angels ( The Black Crows)
3) Like an angel passing through my room (ABBA)
4) Shooting Angels (IQ)
5) Alien Angel (The Faint)
6) Angel (Annie Lennox)
7) Entertaining Angels (Landmarq)
8) Angel eyes (American Gipsy)
9) Angels and Sailors( The Doors)


----------



## Art Rock

Board correction:

Theme: Angel(s). Must be in the title.

Disqualified songs from first game:

1) Angel (Madonna)
2) Fallen Angel (Robbie Robertson/Peter Gabriel)
3) Angel of the Morning (Juice Newton)
4) Angel of Harlem (U2)
5) Angel From Montgomery (John Prine)
6) Heaven Must Be Missing An Angel (Tavares)
7) I've Got An Angel (Eurythmics)
8) Johnny Angel (Shelley Fabares)
9) Angels (Robbie Williams)
10) Angel Baby (Rosie & the Originals)



1) There must be an angel (Eurythmics)
2) She Talks to Angels ( The Black Crows)
3) Like an angel passing through my room (ABBA)
4) Shooting Angels (IQ)
5) Alien Angel (The Faint)
6) Angel (Annie Lennox)
7) Entertaining Angels (Landmarq)
8) Angel eyes (American Gipsy)
9) Nobody's Angel (Nanci Griffith)
10) Angels and Sailors( The Doors)

Choice for next theme is with Rogerx.


----------



## Art Rock

Next theme: staccato! 
Song titles of four words or more, each word is one syllable.
https://www.howmanysyllables.com/syllable_counter/

1) Reds in my bed (10CC)


----------



## Azol

Next theme: staccato!
Song titles of four words or more, each word is one syllable.
https://www.howmanysyllables.com/syllable_counter/

1) Reds in my bed (10CC) 
2) The Wreck of the Old 97 (Johnny Cash)


----------



## Rogerx

Next theme: staccato!
Song titles of four words or more, each word is one syllable.
https://www.howmanysyllables.com/syllable_counter/

1) Reds in my bed (10CC)
2) The Wreck of the Old 97 (Johnny Cash)
3) I Shot The Sheriff ( Eric Clapton )


----------



## Art Rock

97 is a word right?

ETA: and Sheriff is definitely two syllables.


----------



## Art Rock

Apparently numbers do not count as words in English, so #2 is correct.

We continue with a new #3.


----------



## Coach G

Next theme: staccato!
Song titles of four words or more, each word is one syllable.
https://www.howmanysyllables.com/syllable_counter/

1) Reds in my bed (10CC)
2) I Got You Babe (Sonny & Cher)


----------



## Azol

*siiigh
:lol:

This is such a tough theme, Art Rock :^)

Current list:

---------------------------

Next theme: staccato!
Song titles of four words or more, each word is one syllable.
https://www.howmanysyllables.com/syllable_counter/

1) Reds in my bed (10CC)
2) The Wreck of the Old 97 (Johnny Cash)


----------



## Art Rock

I had a string of candidates without thinking too much before I started....


----------



## Art Rock

Next theme: staccato!
Song titles of four words or more, each word is one syllable.
https://www.howmanysyllables.com/syllable_counter/

1) Reds in my bed (10CC)
2) The Wreck of the Old 97 (Johnny Cash)
3) I Got You Babe (Sonny & Cher)
4) Year of the cat (Al Stewart)


----------



## Azol

Bah, the counter says "babe" has 1 syllable...
English is not my first language, sorry about that.

Next theme: staccato!
Song titles of four words or more, each word is one syllable.
https://www.howmanysyllables.com/syllable_counter/

1) Reds in my bed (10CC)
2) The Wreck of the Old 97 (Johnny Cash)
3) I Got You Babe (Sonny & Cher)
4) Year of the cat (Al Stewart) 
5) I Can't Let Go (Linda Ronstadt)


----------



## Rogerx

Next theme: staccato!
Song titles of four words or more, each word is one syllable.
https://www.howmanysyllables.com/syllable_counter/

1) Reds in my bed (10CC)
2) The Wreck of the Old 97 (Johnny Cash)
3) I Got You Babe (Sonny & Cher)
4) Year of the cat (Al Stewart)
5) Bank On Your Love( Hall & Oates)


----------



## Azol

Next theme: staccato!
Song titles of four words or more, each word is one syllable.
https://www.howmanysyllables.com/syllable_counter/

1) Reds in my bed (10CC)
2) The Wreck of the Old 97 (Johnny Cash)
3) I Got You Babe (Sonny & Cher)
4) Year of the cat (Al Stewart)
5) I Can't Let Go (Linda Ronstadt) 
6) Bank On Your Love( Hall & Oates)

corrected


----------



## Art Rock

Next theme: staccato!
Song titles of four words or more, each word is one syllable.
https://www.howmanysyllables.com/syllable_counter/

1) Reds in my bed (10CC)
2) The Wreck of the Old 97 (Johnny Cash)
3) I Got You Babe (Sonny & Cher)
4) Year of the cat (Al Stewart)
5) I Can't Let Go (Linda Ronstadt)
6) Bank On Your Love( Hall & Oates)
7) Show me the way (Peter Frampton)


----------



## SanAntone

Next theme: staccato!
Song titles of four words or more, each word is one syllable.
https://www.howmanysyllables.com/syllable_counter/

1) Reds in my bed (10CC)
2) The Wreck of the Old 97 (Johnny Cash)
3) I Got You Babe (Sonny & Cher)
4) Year of the cat (Al Stewart)
5) I Can't Let Go (Linda Ronstadt)
6) Bank On Your Love( Hall & Oates)
7) Show me the way (Peter Frampton) 
8) Go Back to Your Used to Be (Jessie Mae Hemphill)


----------



## JAS

Art Rock said:


> Apparently numbers do not count as words in English, so #2 is correct.
> 
> We continue with a new #3.


It may depend on context. 97 might not, but ninety-seven might.


----------



## Art Rock

Another two hours passed, so here's my fourth:

Next theme: staccato!
Song titles of four words or more, each word is one syllable.
https://www.howmanysyllables.com/syllable_counter/

1) Reds in my bed (10CC)
2) The Wreck of the Old 97 (Johnny Cash)
3) I Got You Babe (Sonny & Cher)
4) Year of the cat (Al Stewart)
5) I Can't Let Go (Linda Ronstadt)
6) Bank On Your Love( Hall & Oates)
7) Show me the way (Peter Frampton)
8) Go Back to Your Used to Be (Jessie Mae Hemphill)
9) I do, I do, I do, I do, I do (ABBA)


----------



## SanAntone

Another two hours passed, so here's my fourth:

Next theme: staccato!
Song titles of four words or more, each word is one syllable.
https://www.howmanysyllables.com/syllable_counter/

1) Reds in my bed (10CC)
2) The Wreck of the Old 97 (Johnny Cash)
3) I Got You Babe (Sonny & Cher)
4) Year of the cat (Al Stewart)
5) I Can't Let Go (Linda Ronstadt)
6) Bank On Your Love( Hall & Oates)
7) Show me the way (Peter Frampton)
8) Go Back to Your Used to Be (Jessie Mae Hemphill)
9) I do, I do, I do, I do, I do (ABBA) 
10) All I Want is You (Earls of Leicester)

New theme will be forthcoming.


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs about change - no repeat artists.

1) The Times They Are A-Changin’ (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs about change - no repeat artists.

1) The Times They Are A-Changin’ (Bob Dylan)
2) Changes ( David Bowie.)


----------



## Azol

New theme: songs about change - no repeat artists.

DQ songs from previous change attempt:
1) Perpetual Change (Yes)
2) A change of seasons (Dream Theater)
3) Changes (David Bowie)
4) A Change is Gonna Come (Sam Cooke)
5) Change Of The Guard (Steely Dan)
6) Everything must change (Karrin Allyson)
7) Music Must Change (Who)
8) Small change (Tom Waits)
9) You Won't Change Me (Black Sabbath)
10) Changes In Latitudes, Changes In Attitudes (Jimmy Buffett) 

1) The Times They Are A-Changin’ (Bob Dylan)

still at #2


----------



## SanAntone

To be clear, the song must be _about_ change, but the word "change" need not be in the title, or anywhere in the lyric.


----------



## Azol

New theme: songs about change - no repeat artists.
The song must be about change, but the word "change" need not be in the title, or anywhere in the lyric.

DQ songs:
1) Perpetual Change (Yes)
2) A change of seasons (Dream Theater)
3) Changes (David Bowie)
4) A Change is Gonna Come (Sam Cooke)
5) Change Of The Guard (Steely Dan)
6) Everything must change (Karrin Allyson)
7) Music Must Change (Who)
8) Small change (Tom Waits)
9) You Won't Change Me (Black Sabbath)
10) Changes In Latitudes, Changes In Attitudes (Jimmy Buffett) 

1) The Times They Are A-Changin’ (Bob Dylan)
2) There'll Be Some Changes Made (Chet Atkins & Mark Knopfler)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs about change - no repeat artists.
The song must be about change, but the word "change" need not be in the title, or anywhere in the lyric.

DQ songs:
1) Perpetual Change (Yes)
2) A change of seasons (Dream Theater)
3) Changes (David Bowie)
4) A Change is Gonna Come (Sam Cooke)
5) Change Of The Guard (Steely Dan)
6) Everything must change (Karrin Allyson)
7) Music Must Change (Who)
8) Small change (Tom Waits)
9) You Won't Change Me (Black Sabbath)
10) Changes In Latitudes, Changes In Attitudes (Jimmy Buffett)

1) The Times They Are A-Changin’ (Bob Dylan)
2) There'll Be Some Changes Made (Chet Atkins & Mark Knopfler)
3) Change (Tears for Fears)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs about change - no repeat artists.
The song must be about change, but the word "change" need not be in the title, or anywhere in the lyric.

DQ songs:
1) Perpetual Change (Yes)
2) A change of seasons (Dream Theater)
3) Changes (David Bowie)
4) A Change is Gonna Come (Sam Cooke)
5) Change Of The Guard (Steely Dan)
6) Everything must change (Karrin Allyson)
7) Music Must Change (Who)
8) Small change (Tom Waits)
9) You Won't Change Me (Black Sabbath)
10) Changes In Latitudes, Changes In Attitudes (Jimmy Buffett)

1) The Times They Are A-Changin’ (Bob Dylan)
2) There'll Be Some Changes Made (Chet Atkins & Mark Knopfler)
3) Change (Tears for Fears) 
4) Break Away (The Beach Boys)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs about change - no repeat artists.
The song must be about change, but the word "change" need not be in the title, or anywhere in the lyric.

DQ songs:
1) Perpetual Change (Yes)
2) A change of seasons (Dream Theater)
3) Changes (David Bowie)
4) A Change is Gonna Come (Sam Cooke)
5) Change Of The Guard (Steely Dan)
6) Everything must change (Karrin Allyson)
7) Music Must Change (Who)
8) Small change (Tom Waits)
9) You Won't Change Me (Black Sabbath)
10) Changes In Latitudes, Changes In Attitudes (Jimmy Buffett)

1) The Times They Are A-Changin’ (Bob Dylan)
2) There'll Be Some Changes Made (Chet Atkins & Mark Knopfler)
3) Change (Tears for Fears)
4) Break Away (The Beach Boys)
5) Everybody's changing (Keane)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: songs about change - no repeat artists.
The song must be about change, but the word "change" need not be in the title, or anywhere in the lyric.

DQ songs:
1) Perpetual Change (Yes)
2) A change of seasons (Dream Theater)
3) Changes (David Bowie)
4) A Change is Gonna Come (Sam Cooke)
5) Change Of The Guard (Steely Dan)
6) Everything must change (Karrin Allyson)
7) Music Must Change (Who)
8) Small change (Tom Waits)
9) You Won't Change Me (Black Sabbath)
10) Changes In Latitudes, Changes In Attitudes (Jimmy Buffett)

1) The Times They Are A-Changin’ (Bob Dylan)
2) There'll Be Some Changes Made (Chet Atkins & Mark Knopfler)
3) Change (Tears for Fears)
4) Break Away (The Beach Boys)
5) Everybody's changing (Keane)
6) Lola (The Kinks)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs about change - no repeat artists.
The song must be about change, but the word "change" need not be in the title, or anywhere in the lyric.

DQ songs:
1) Perpetual Change (Yes)
2) A change of seasons (Dream Theater)
3) Changes (David Bowie)
4) A Change is Gonna Come (Sam Cooke)
5) Change Of The Guard (Steely Dan)
6) Everything must change (Karrin Allyson)
7) Music Must Change (Who)
8) Small change (Tom Waits)
9) You Won't Change Me (Black Sabbath)
10) Changes In Latitudes, Changes In Attitudes (Jimmy Buffett)

1) The Times They Are A-Changin’ (Bob Dylan)
2) There'll Be Some Changes Made (Chet Atkins & Mark Knopfler)
3) Change (Tears for Fears)
4) Break Away (The Beach Boys)
5) Everybody's changing (Keane)
6) Lola (The Kinks) 
7) A Change Would Do You Good (Sheryl Crow)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: songs about change - no repeat artists.
The song must be about change, but the word "change" need not be in the title, or anywhere in the lyric.

DQ songs:
1) Perpetual Change (Yes)
2) A change of seasons (Dream Theater)
3) Changes (David Bowie)
4) A Change is Gonna Come (Sam Cooke)
5) Change Of The Guard (Steely Dan)
6) Everything must change (Karrin Allyson)
7) Music Must Change (Who)
8) Small change (Tom Waits)
9) You Won't Change Me (Black Sabbath)
10) Changes In Latitudes, Changes In Attitudes (Jimmy Buffett)

1) The Times They Are A-Changin’ (Bob Dylan)
2) There'll Be Some Changes Made (Chet Atkins & Mark Knopfler)
3) Change (Tears for Fears)
4) Break Away (The Beach Boys)
5) Everybody's changing (Keane)
6) Lola (The Kinks)
7) A Change Would Do You Good (Sheryl Crow)
8) Three Coins In A Fountain (Four Aces)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs about change - no repeat artists.
The song must be about change, but the word "change" need not be in the title, or anywhere in the lyric.

DQ songs:
1) Perpetual Change (Yes)
2) A change of seasons (Dream Theater)
3) Changes (David Bowie)
4) A Change is Gonna Come (Sam Cooke)
5) Change Of The Guard (Steely Dan)
6) Everything must change (Karrin Allyson)
7) Music Must Change (Who)
8) Small change (Tom Waits)
9) You Won't Change Me (Black Sabbath)
10) Changes In Latitudes, Changes In Attitudes (Jimmy Buffett)

1) The Times They Are A-Changin’ (Bob Dylan)
2) There'll Be Some Changes Made (Chet Atkins & Mark Knopfler)
3) Change (Tears for Fears)
4) Break Away (The Beach Boys)
5) Everybody's changing (Keane)
6) Lola (The Kinks)
7) A Change Would Do You Good (Sheryl Crow)
8) Three Coins In A Fountain (Four Aces) 
9) I Am Changing( Jennifer Hudson)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs about change - no repeat artists.
The song must be about change, but the word "change" need not be in the title, or anywhere in the lyric.

DQ songs:
1) Perpetual Change (Yes)
2) A change of seasons (Dream Theater)
3) Changes (David Bowie)
4) A Change is Gonna Come (Sam Cooke)
5) Change Of The Guard (Steely Dan)
6) Everything must change (Karrin Allyson)
7) Music Must Change (Who)
8) Small change (Tom Waits)
9) You Won't Change Me (Black Sabbath)
10) Changes In Latitudes, Changes In Attitudes (Jimmy Buffett)

1) The Times They Are A-Changin’ (Bob Dylan)
2) There'll Be Some Changes Made (Chet Atkins & Mark Knopfler)
3) Change (Tears for Fears)
4) Break Away (The Beach Boys)
5) Everybody's changing (Keane)
6) Lola (The Kinks)
7) A Change Would Do You Good (Sheryl Crow)
8) Three Coins In A Fountain (Four Aces) 
9) I Am Changing( Jennifer Hudson)
10) Cool Change (Little River Band)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs with the word "school" in the title.

1) School's Out (Alice Cooper)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs with the word "school" in the title.

1) School's Out (Alice Cooper)
2)We Rule the School (Belle & Sebastian )


----------



## pianozach

New theme: songs with the word "school" in the title.

1) School's Out (Alice Cooper)
2) We Rule the School (Belle & Sebastian)
3) Me and Julio Down by the Schoolyard (Paul Simon)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs with the word "school" in the title.

1) School's Out (Alice Cooper)
2)We Rule the School (Belle & Sebastian )
3) Me and Julio Down by the Schoolyard (Paul Simon) corrected list


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs with the word "school" in the title.

1) School's Out (Alice Cooper)
2)We Rule the School (Belle & Sebastian )
3) Me and Julio Down by the Schoolyard (Paul Simon) 
4) My Old School (Steely Dan)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: songs with the word "school" in the title.

1) School's Out (Alice Cooper)
2)We Rule the School (Belle & Sebastian )
3) Me and Julio Down by the Schoolyard (Paul Simon)
4) My Old School (Steely Dan)
5) Be True To Your School (The Beach Boys)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs with the word "school" in the title.

1) School's Out (Alice Cooper)
2)We Rule the School (Belle & Sebastian )
3) Me and Julio Down by the Schoolyard (Paul Simon)
4) My Old School (Steely Dan)
5) Be True To Your School (The Beach Boys)
6) School (Supertramp)


----------



## Open Book

1) School's Out (Alice Cooper)
2)We Rule the School (Belle & Sebastian )
3) Me and Julio Down by the Schoolyard (Paul Simon)
4) My Old School (Steely Dan)
5) Be True To Your School (The Beach Boys)
6) School (Supertramp)
7) Schooldays (The Kinks)


----------



## Rogerx

1) School's Out (Alice Cooper)
2)We Rule the School (Belle & Sebastian )
3) Me and Julio Down by the Schoolyard (Paul Simon)
4) My Old School (Steely Dan)
5) Be True To Your School (The Beach Boys)
6) School (Supertramp)
7) Schooldays (The Kinks)
8) Good Morning Little School Girl (Muddy Waters )


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs with the word "school" in the title.

1) School's Out (Alice Cooper)
2)We Rule the School (Belle & Sebastian )
3) Me and Julio Down by the Schoolyard (Paul Simon)
4) My Old School (Steely Dan)
5) Be True To Your School (The Beach Boys)
6) School (Supertramp)
7) Schooldays (The Kinks)
8) Good Morning Little School Girl (Muddy Waters )
9) Rock and roll high school (Ramones)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: songs with the word "school" in the title.

1) School's Out (Alice Cooper)
2)We Rule the School (Belle & Sebastian )
3) Me and Julio Down by the Schoolyard (Paul Simon)
4) My Old School (Steely Dan)
5) Be True To Your School (The Beach Boys)
6) School (Supertramp)
7) Schooldays (The Kinks)
8) Good Morning Little School Girl (Muddy Waters )
9) Rock and roll high school (Ramones)
10) Be Chrool to Your Scuel (Twisted Sister)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme has the word ultimate in it (title or lyrics)

1) The Ultimate Sin (Ozzy)


----------



## Art Rock

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> 10) Be Chrool to Your Scuel (Twisted Sister)


Clever title, but it does not fit the theme, which specifically said that the word school needs to be in the title.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs with the word "school" in the title.

1) School's Out (Alice Cooper)
2)We Rule the School (Belle & Sebastian )
3) Me and Julio Down by the Schoolyard (Paul Simon)
4) My Old School (Steely Dan)
5) Be True To Your School (The Beach Boys)
6) School (Supertramp)
7) Schooldays (The Kinks)
8) Good Morning Little School Girl (Muddy Waters )
9) Rock and roll high school (Ramones)
10) [Remember the days of the] Old schoolyard (Cat Stevens)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: titles starting with "Can't".

1) Can't get by without you (Real Thing)


----------



## Azol

New theme: titles starting with "Can't".

1) Can't get by without you (Real Thing)
2) Can't Stop Messin' (Aerosmith)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: titles starting with "Can't".

1) Can't get by without you (Real Thing)
2) Can't Stop Messin' (Aerosmith)
3) Can't Get There From Here (R.E.M.)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: titles starting with "Can't".

1) Can't get by without you (Real Thing)
2) Can't Stop Messin' (Aerosmith)
3) Can't Get There From Here (R.E.M.)
4) Can't take it with you (Alan Parsons Project)


----------



## Azol

New theme: titles starting with "Can't".

1) Can't get by without you (Real Thing)
2) Can't Stop Messin' (Aerosmith)
3) Can't Get There From Here (R.E.M.)
4) Can't take it with you (Alan Parsons Project) 
5) Can't Take Love for Granted (Mary Chapin Carpenter)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: titles starting with "Can't".

1) Can't get by without you (Real Thing)
2) Can't Stop Messin' (Aerosmith)
3) Can't Get There From Here (R.E.M.)
4) Can't take it with you (Alan Parsons Project)
5) Can't Take Love for Granted (Mary Chapin Carpenter)
6) Can't Hide Love ( Earth, Wind & Fire)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: titles starting with "Can't".

1) Can't get by without you (Real Thing)
2) Can't Stop Messin' (Aerosmith)
3) Can't Get There From Here (R.E.M.)
4) Can't take it with you (Alan Parsons Project)
5) Can't Take Love for Granted (Mary Chapin Carpenter)
6) Can't Hide Love ( Earth, Wind & Fire)
7) Can't buy me love (Beatles)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: titles starting with "Can't".

1) Can't get by without you (Real Thing)
2) Can't Stop Messin' (Aerosmith)
3) Can't Get There From Here (R.E.M.)
4) Can't take it with you (Alan Parsons Project)
5) Can't Take Love for Granted (Mary Chapin Carpenter)
6) Can't Hide Love ( Earth, Wind & Fire)
7) Can't buy me love (Beatles) 
8) Can't Find My Way Home (Blind Faith)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: titles starting with "Can't".

1) Can't get by without you (Real Thing)
2) Can't Stop Messin' (Aerosmith)
3) Can't Get There From Here (R.E.M.)
4) Can't take it with you (Alan Parsons Project)
5) Can't Take Love for Granted (Mary Chapin Carpenter)
6) Can't Hide Love ( Earth, Wind & Fire)
7) Can't buy me love (Beatles)
8) Can't Find My Way Home (Blind Faith)
9) Can't Stop Me Now (Rod Stewart)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: titles starting with "Can't".

1) Can't get by without you (Real Thing)
2) Can't Stop Messin' (Aerosmith)
3) Can't Get There From Here (R.E.M.)
4) Can't take it with you (Alan Parsons Project)
5) Can't Take Love for Granted (Mary Chapin Carpenter)
6) Can't Hide Love ( Earth, Wind & Fire)
7) Can't buy me love (Beatles)
8) Can't Find My Way Home (Blind Faith)
9) Can't Stop Me Now (Rod Stewart)
10) Can't Not (Alanis Morissette)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Someone else can choose the next theme.


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs used in commercials. Name the product.

1) Theme from Harry's Game (Clannad) - VW Passat (sorry first thought it was Toyota)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs used in commercials. Name the product.

1) Theme from Harry's Game (Clannad) - VW Passat (sorry first thought it was Toyota)
2) just want to make love to you (Etta James) Coca Cola


----------



## pianozach

New theme: songs used in commercials. Name the product.

1) Theme from Harry's Game (Clannad) - VW Passat (sorry first thought it was Toyota)
2) just want to make love to you (Etta James) Coca Cola
3) We've Only Just Begun (Paul Williams) - banking, Crocker Bank


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs used in commercials. Name the product.

1) Theme from Harry's Game (Clannad) - VW Passat (sorry first thought it was Toyota)
2) just want to make love to you (Etta James) Coca Cola
3) We've Only Just Begun (Paul Williams) - banking, Crocker Bank
4) Time in a bottle (Lykke Li) - Fuze Tea


----------



## Colin M

New theme: songs used in commercials. Name the product.

1) Theme from Harry's Game (Clannad) - VW Passat (sorry first thought it was Toyota)
2) just want to make love to you (Etta James) Coca Cola
3) We've Only Just Begun (Paul Williams) - banking, Crocker Bank
4) Time in a bottle (Lykke Li) - Fuze Tea
5) Pink Moon (Nick Drake) - VW Beetle


----------



## pianozach

New theme: songs used in commercials. Name the product.

1) Theme from Harry's Game (Clannad) - VW Passat (sorry first thought it was Toyota)
2) just want to make love to you (Etta James) Coca Cola
3) We've Only Just Begun (Paul Williams) - banking, Crocker Bank
4) Time in a bottle (Lykke Li) - Fuze Tea
5) Pink Moon (Nick Drake) - VW Beetle
6) Revolution (Beatles) - Nike athletic shoes


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs used in commercials. Name the product.

1) Theme from Harry's Game (Clannad) - VW Passat (sorry first thought it was Toyota)
2) just want to make love to you (Etta James) Coca Cola
3) We've Only Just Begun (Paul Williams) - banking, Crocker Bank
4) Time in a bottle (Lykke Li) - Fuze Tea
5) Pink Moon (Nick Drake) - VW Beetle
6) Revolution (Beatles) - Nike athletic shoes
7) Join Together (Who) - Eastern Bank


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs used in commercials. Name the product.

1) Theme from Harry's Game (Clannad) - VW Passat (sorry first thought it was Toyota)
2) just want to make love to you (Etta James) Coca Cola
3) We've Only Just Begun (Paul Williams) - banking, Crocker Bank
4) Time in a bottle (Lykke Li) - Fuze Tea
5) Pink Moon (Nick Drake) - VW Beetle
6) Revolution (Beatles) - Nike athletic shoes
7) Join Together (Who) - Eastern Bank
8) Everything at once (Lenka) - Microsoft Windows


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs used in commercials. Name the product.

1) Theme from Harry's Game (Clannad) - VW Passat (sorry first thought it was Toyota)
2) just want to make love to you (Etta James) Coca Cola
3) We've Only Just Begun (Paul Williams) - banking, Crocker Bank
4) Time in a bottle (Lykke Li) - Fuze Tea
5) Pink Moon (Nick Drake) - VW Beetle
6) Revolution (Beatles) - Nike athletic shoes
7) Join Together (Who) - Eastern Bank
8) Everything at once (Lenka) - Microsoft Windows 
9) After Midnight (Eric Clapton) - Michelob beer


----------



## HolstThePhone

New theme: songs used in commercials. Name the product.

1) Theme from Harry's Game (Clannad) - VW Passat (sorry first thought it was Toyota)
2) just want to make love to you (Etta James) Coca Cola
3) We've Only Just Begun (Paul Williams) - banking, Crocker Bank
4) Time in a bottle (Lykke Li) - Fuze Tea
5) Pink Moon (Nick Drake) - VW Beetle
6) Revolution (Beatles) - Nike athletic shoes
7) Join Together (Who) - Eastern Bank
8) Everything at once (Lenka) - Microsoft Windows
9) After Midnight (Eric Clapton) - Michelob beer 
10) Half A World Away (Oasis) - John Lewis


----------



## pianozach

Congratulations. You get to pick the next Theme.


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: warriors

Title contains "warrior" or an alternate term for a type of warrior. No repeats. Military ranks discouraged.

1) Conquistador (Procol Harum)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: warriors

Title contains "warrior" or an alternate term for a type of warrior. No repeats. Military ranks discouraged.

1) Conquistador (Procol Harum) 
2) The Warrior (Scandal)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: warriors

Title contains "warrior" or an alternate term for a type of warrior. No repeats. Military ranks discouraged.

1) Conquistador (Procol Harum) 
2) The Warrior (Scandal)
3) Starship Trooper (Yes)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: warriors

Title contains "warrior" or an alternate term for a type of warrior. No repeats. Military ranks discouraged.

1) Conquistador (Procol Harum)
2) The Warrior (Scandal)
3) Starship Trooper (Yes)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Warrior was already used. Theme specified no repeats. We're still at #3.


----------



## Starving Wolf

If we're still stuck a few hours from now, I'm willing to relax the no repeats rule. If we're still stuck a few hours after that, we can expand the theme to include titles that mention the names of specific famous warriors.

Time for bed.


----------



## Azol

New theme: warriors

Title contains "warrior" or an alternate term for a type of warrior. No repeats. Military ranks discouraged.

1) Conquistador (Procol Harum)
2) The Warrior (Scandal)
3) Starship Trooper (Yes)
4) One Toy Soldier (Enya)

Without military ranks it will be pretty hard to fill all ten spots


----------



## Art Rock

If we are including military rank, these songs should be disqualified:

_1) Any Major Dude (Steely Dan)
2) Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band (The Beatles)
3) Colonel Forbin's Ascent (Phish)
4) Generals and Majors (XTC)
5) Major Minus ( Coldplay)
6) Private Dancer (Tina Turner)
7) Captain Jack (Billy Joel)
8) Captain of Your Ship (Reparata & the Delrons)
9) Private investigations (Dire Straits)
10) Requiem for A Private War (Annie Lennox)
_


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: warriors

Title contains "warrior" or an alternate term for a type of warrior. No repeats. Military ranks discouraged.

1) Conquistador (Procol Harum)
2) The Warrior (Scandal)
3) Starship Trooper (Yes)
4) One Toy Soldier (Enya)
5) Celia of the seals (Donovan)

unless you find that too creative, in which case please skip it.


----------



## Azol

New theme: warriors

Title contains "warrior" or an alternate term for a type of warrior. No repeats. Military ranks discouraged.

1) Conquistador (Procol Harum)
2) The Warrior (Scandal)
3) Starship Trooper (Yes)
4) One Toy Soldier (Enya)
5) Celia of the seals (Donovan)
6) Brothers in Arms (Dire Straits)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: warriors

Title contains "warrior" or an alternate term for a type of warrior. No repeats. Military ranks discouraged.

1) Conquistador (Procol Harum)
2) The Warrior (Scandal)
3) Starship Trooper (Yes)
4) One Toy Soldier (Enya)
5) Celia of the seals (Donovan)
6) Brothers in Arms (Dire Straits)
7) Corporal Clegg (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Azol

New theme: warriors

Title contains "warrior" or an alternate term for a type of warrior. No repeats. Military ranks discouraged.

1) Conquistador (Procol Harum)
2) The Warrior (Scandal)
3) Starship Trooper (Yes)
4) One Toy Soldier (Enya)
5) Celia of the seals (Donovan)
6) Brothers in Arms (Dire Straits)
7) Corporal Clegg (Pink Floyd) 
8) Crusader (Chris de Burgh)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: warriors

Title contains "warrior" or an alternate term for a type of warrior. No repeats. Military ranks discouraged.

1) Conquistador (Procol Harum)
2) The Warrior (Scandal)
3) Starship Trooper (Yes)
4) One Toy Soldier (Enya)
5) Celia of the seals (Donovan)
6) Brothers in Arms (Dire Straits)
7) Corporal Clegg (Pink Floyd)
8) Crusader (Chris de Burgh)
9) Ace of spades (Motörhead)

An "ace" is of course also a fighter pilot with a certain amount of kills.


----------



## Azol

#7 might not fit the theme, in which case Rogerx might offer the replacement or I can come up with at least 1 more title


----------



## Azol

delete----------


----------



## Art Rock

The theme states 'military ranks discouraged'. Not forbidden.


----------



## Azol

Even though Ace of Spades is not about a pilot but about gambling... so...


----------



## Art Rock

Requirement: Title contains "warrior" or an alternate term for a type of warrior.

Ace is an alternate term for a type of warrior. It does not necessarily have to be that meaning in the song. The word is in the title.
Same with Celia of the *seals*.

ETA: we've been allowing this type of creativity from the start. "I *saw *her standing there" for a tool in the title. "*Miss *you nights" for songs having miss/ms./mrs. in the title. "The *boxer*" for songs with dogs in the title and so on.


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: warriors

Title contains "warrior" or an alternate term for a type of warrior. No repeats. Military ranks discouraged.

1) Conquistador (Procol Harum)
2) The Warrior (Scandal)
3) Starship Trooper (Yes)
4) One Toy Soldier (Enya)
5) Celia of the seals (Donovan)
6) Brothers in Arms (Dire Straits)
7) Corporal Clegg (Pink Floyd)
8) Crusader (Chris de Burgh)
9) Ace of spades (Motörhead)
10) The Boxer (Simon and Garfunkle)

Someone else can choose the next theme.


----------



## Azol

New theme: time to eat!
Song must contain a meal or a dish name in its title. No repeats!

1) Supper's Ready (Genesis)


----------



## Art Rock

We've done this:

Theme: Mealtime - Breakfast, Lunch, or Dinner in the title (Supper and Brunch). No extra hobbit meals.

1) Alan's Psychedelic Breakfast (Pink Floyd)
2) Breakfast Can Wait (Prince)
3) Supper's ready (Genesis)
4) Lunch Break: Peak Hour ( Moody blues)
5) Breakfast in America (Supertramp)
6) Suppertime (from the musical "You're A Good Man Charlie Brown")
7) Breakfast at Tiffany's ( Deep Blue Something)
8) Dinner And A Movie (Phish)
9) Dinner at eight (Keane)
10) The Ladies Who Lunch [from "Company"]

Do you think there's sufficient scope for a second helping?


----------



## Rogerx

back later......


----------



## Starving Wolf

Azol said:


> New theme: warriors
> 
> Title contains "warrior" or an alternate term for a type of warrior. No repeats. Military ranks discouraged.
> 
> 1) Conquistador (Procol Harum)
> 2) The Warrior (Scandal)
> 3) Starship Trooper (Yes)
> 4) One Toy Soldier (Enya)
> 
> Without military ranks it will be pretty hard to fill all ten spots


When I started the theme, I had 6 terms/songs in mind, and didn't think it would be this hard.

Then again, someone recently had a theme they described as easy which completely baffled me. My aunt's favorite saying ("Easy when you know how.") definitely applies to themes in this game.


----------



## Azol

Art Rock said:


> Do you think there's sufficient scope for a second helping?


Let's pick another theme for now. Guess I was hungry at that moment and thread search on "meal" and "dish" didn't help.
Feel free to pick one.


----------



## Art Rock

It's always good to search also on your first choice of song - that gave me the list I posted.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: one word titles, that word has at least four syllables.
https://www.howmanysyllables.com/syllable_counter/

Songs with additional words in parentheses are not allowed.
The title has to be an actual word, not something like Prisencolinensinainciusol.

1) Incommunicado (Marillion)


----------



## Azol

New theme: one word titles, that word has at least four syllables.
https://www.howmanysyllables.com/syllable_counter/

Songs with additional words in parentheses are not allowed.
The title has to be an actual word, not something like Prisencolinensinainciusol.

1) Incommunicado (Marillion)
2) Magnification (Yes)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: one word titles, that word has at least four syllables.
https://www.howmanysyllables.com/syllable_counter/

Songs with additional words in parentheses are not allowed.
The title has to be an actual word, not something like Prisencolinensinainciusol.

1) Incommunicado (Marillion)
2) Magnification (Yes)
3) Hallelujah (Leonard Cohen )


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: one word titles, that word has at least four syllables.
https://www.howmanysyllables.com/syllable_counter/

Songs with additional words in parentheses are not allowed.
The title has to be an actual word, not something like Prisencolinensinainciusol.

1) Incommunicado (Marillion)
2) Magnification (Yes)
3) Hallelujah (Leonard Cohen )
4) America (Simon and Garfunkel)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: one word titles, that word has at least four syllables.
https://www.howmanysyllables.com/syllable_counter/

Songs with additional words in parentheses are not allowed.
The title has to be an actual word, not something like Prisencolinensinainciusol.

1) Incommunicado (Marillion)
2) Magnification (Yes)
3) Hallelujah (Leonard Cohen )
4) America (Simon and Garfunkel) 
5) Monopoly (Shawn Colvin)


----------



## Starving Wolf

We did a 4 syllable theme on 10-Aug.


----------



## Art Rock

Well spotted. That was a theme of "Songs with a four syllable word in the title (nonsense words disqualified)", but it did yield a number of one word titles. Adding them to the board as DQ songs:

New theme: one word titles, that word has at least four syllables.
https://www.howmanysyllables.com/syllable_counter/

Songs with additional words in parentheses are not allowed.
The title has to be an actual word, not something like Prisencolinensinainciusol.

Disqualified from a previous similar theme:

Confirmation (Charlie Parker)
Superstition (Stevie Wonder)
Hallelujah ( Leonard Cohen and many others )
Operator (Jim Croce)
Cambodia (Kim Wilde)

1) Incommunicado (Marillion)
2) Magnification (Yes)
3) America (Simon and Garfunkel)
4) Monopoly (Shawn Colvin)


----------



## Coach G

Well spotted. That was a theme of "Songs with a four syllable word in the title (nonsense words disqualified)", but it did yield a number of one word titles. Adding them to the board as DQ songs:

New theme: one word titles, that word has at least four syllables.
https://www.howmanysyllables.com/syllable_counter/

Songs with additional words in parentheses are not allowed.
The title has to be an actual word, not something like Prisencolinensinainciusol.

Disqualified from a previous similar theme:

Confirmation (Charlie Parker)
Superstition (Stevie Wonder)
Hallelujah ( Leonard Cohen and many others )
Operator (Jim Croce)
Cambodia (Kim Wilde)

1) Incommunicado (Marillion)
2) Magnification (Yes)
3) America (Simon and Garfunkel)
4) Monopoly (Shawn Colvin)
5) Massachusetts (The Bee Gees)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: one word titles, that word has at least four syllables.
https://www.howmanysyllables.com/syllable_counter/

Songs with additional words in parentheses are not allowed.
The title has to be an actual word, not something like Prisencolinensinainciusol.

Disqualified from a previous similar theme:

Confirmation (Charlie Parker)
Superstition (Stevie Wonder)
Hallelujah ( Leonard Cohen and many others )
Operator (Jim Croce)
Cambodia (Kim Wilde)

1) Incommunicado (Marillion)
2) Magnification (Yes)
3) America (Simon and Garfunkel)
4) Monopoly (Shawn Colvin)
5) Ultraviolence (New Order)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: one word titles, that word has at least four syllables.
https://www.howmanysyllables.com/syllable_counter/

Songs with additional words in parentheses are not allowed.
The title has to be an actual word, not something like Prisencolinensinainciusol.

Disqualified from a previous similar theme:

Confirmation (Charlie Parker)
Superstition (Stevie Wonder)
Hallelujah ( Leonard Cohen and many others )
Operator (Jim Croce)
Cambodia (Kim Wilde)

1) Incommunicado (Marillion)
2) Magnification (Yes)
3) America (Simon and Garfunkel)
4) Monopoly (Shawn Colvin)
5) Massachusetts (The Bee Gees)
6) Ultraviolence (New Order)
7) Infatuation (Rod Stewart)

Corrected board.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: one word titles, that word has at least four syllables.
https://www.howmanysyllables.com/syllable_counter/

Songs with additional words in parentheses are not allowed.
The title has to be an actual word, not something like Prisencolinensinainciusol.

Disqualified from a previous similar theme:

Confirmation (Charlie Parker)
Superstition (Stevie Wonder)
Hallelujah ( Leonard Cohen and many others )
Operator (Jim Croce)
Cambodia (Kim Wilde)

1) Incommunicado (Marillion)
2) Magnification (Yes)
3) America (Simon and Garfunkel)
4) Monopoly (Shawn Colvin)
5) Massachusetts (The Bee Gees)
6) Ultraviolence (New Order)
7) Infatuation (Rod Stewart)
8) Embryonic (Riverside)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: one word titles, that word has at least four syllables.
https://www.howmanysyllables.com/syllable_counter/

Songs with additional words in parentheses are not allowed.
The title has to be an actual word, not something like Prisencolinensinainciusol.

Disqualified from a previous similar theme:

Confirmation (Charlie Parker)
Superstition (Stevie Wonder)
Hallelujah ( Leonard Cohen and many others )
Operator (Jim Croce)
Cambodia (Kim Wilde)

1) Incommunicado (Marillion)
2) Magnification (Yes)
3) America (Simon and Garfunkel)
4) Monopoly (Shawn Colvin)
5) Massachusetts (The Bee Gees)
6) Ultraviolence (New Order)
7) Infatuation (Rod Stewart)
8) Embryonic (Riverside) 
9) Inconsolable (Jonatha Brooke)


----------



## Art Rock

Finishing this one off with the 2 hours inactivity clause:

New theme: one word titles, that word has at least four syllables.
https://www.howmanysyllables.com/syllable_counter/

Songs with additional words in parentheses are not allowed.
The title has to be an actual word, not something like Prisencolinensinainciusol.

Disqualified from a previous similar theme:

Confirmation (Charlie Parker)
Superstition (Stevie Wonder)
Hallelujah ( Leonard Cohen and many others )
Operator (Jim Croce)
Cambodia (Kim Wilde)

1) Incommunicado (Marillion)
2) Magnification (Yes)
3) America (Simon and Garfunkel)
4) Monopoly (Shawn Colvin)
5) Massachusetts (The Bee Gees)
6) Ultraviolence (New Order)
7) Infatuation (Rod Stewart)
8) Embryonic (Riverside)
9) Inconsolable (Jonatha Brooke)
10) America (Tori Amos)

Not a cover of the S&G song.

This subject was my choice. Anyone can start a new one.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: And?
Song titles starting with the word And.

1) And you and I (Yes)


----------



## senza sordino

New theme: And?
Song titles starting with the word And.

1) And You and I (Yes)
2) And I Love Her (The Beatles)


----------



## Coach G

New theme: And?
Song titles starting with the word And.

1) And You and I (Yes)
2) And I Love Her (The Beatles)
3) And I Love You So (Perry Como)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: And?
Song titles starting with the word And.

1) And You and I (Yes)
2) And I Love Her (The Beatles)
3) And I Love You So (Perry Como)
4) And the beat goes on (Whispers)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: And?
Song titles starting with the word And.

1) And You and I (Yes)
2) And I Love Her (The Beatles)
3) And I Love You So (Perry Como)
4) And the beat goes on (Whispers) 
5) And It Stoned Me (Van Morrison)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: And?
Song titles starting with the word And.

1) And You and I (Yes)
2) And I Love Her (The Beatles)
3) And I Love You So (Perry Como)
4) And the beat goes on (Whispers) 
5) And It Stoned Me (Van Morrison)
6) And she was (Talking Heads)


----------



## Colin M

New theme: And?
Song titles starting with the word And.

1) And You and I (Yes)
2) And I Love Her (The Beatles)
3) And I Love You So (Perry Como)
4) And the beat goes on (Whispers) 
5) And It Stoned Me (Van Morrison)
6) And she was (Talking Heads)
7) Andmoreagain (Love)


----------



## Azol

New theme: And?
Song titles starting with the word And.

1) And You and I (Yes)
2) And I Love Her (The Beatles)
3) And I Love You So (Perry Como)
4) And the beat goes on (Whispers)
5) And It Stoned Me (Van Morrison)
6) And she was (Talking Heads)
7) Andmoreagain (Love) 
8) And the Band Played Waltzing Matilda (Joan Baez)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: And?
Song titles starting with the word And.

1) And You and I (Yes)
2) And I Love Her (The Beatles)
3) And I Love You So (Perry Como)
4) And the beat goes on (Whispers)
5) And It Stoned Me (Van Morrison)
6) And she was (Talking Heads)
7) Andmoreagain (Love)
8) And the Band Played Waltzing Matilda (Joan Baez) 
9) And When I Die (Blood, Sweat & Tears)


----------



## Azol

New theme: And?
Song titles starting with the word And.

1) And You and I (Yes)
2) And I Love Her (The Beatles)
3) And I Love You So (Perry Como)
4) And the beat goes on (Whispers)
5) And It Stoned Me (Van Morrison)
6) And she was (Talking Heads)
7) Andmoreagain (Love)
8) And the Band Played Waltzing Matilda (Joan Baez)
9) And When I Die (Blood, Sweat & Tears) 
10) And Winter Came (Enya)


----------



## Azol

New theme: in the theatre.
Song title must reference anything theatre-related. No repeats.

1) A Passion Play (Jethro Tull)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: in the theatre.
Song title must reference anything theatre-related. No repeats.

1) A Passion Play (Jethro Tull)
2) Another Openin', Another Show [Kiss Me, Kate] (Cole Porter)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: in the theatre.
Song title must reference anything theatre-related. No repeats.

1) A Passion Play (Jethro Tull)
2) Another Openin', Another Show [Kiss Me, Kate] (Cole Porter)
3) The Curtain With (Phish)


----------



## Azol

New theme: in the theatre.
Song title must reference anything theatre-related. No repeats.

1) A Passion Play (Jethro Tull)
2) Another Openin', Another Show [Kiss Me, Kate] (Cole Porter)
3) The Curtain With (Phish) 
4) Lords of the Backstage (Marillion)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: in the theatre.
Song title must reference anything theatre-related. No repeats.

1) A Passion Play (Jethro Tull)
2) Another Openin', Another Show [Kiss Me, Kate] (Cole Porter)
3) The Curtain With (Phish) 
4) Lords of the Backstage (Marillion)
5) The Actor (Moody Blues)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: in the theatre.
Song title must reference anything theatre-related. No repeats.

1) A Passion Play (Jethro Tull)
2) Another Openin', Another Show [Kiss Me, Kate] (Cole Porter)
3) The Curtain With (Phish)
4) Lords of the Backstage (Marillion)
5) The Actor (Moody Blues) 
6) Easter Theater (XTC)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: in the theatre.
Song title must reference anything theatre-related. No repeats.

1) A Passion Play (Jethro Tull)
2) Another Openin', Another Show [Kiss Me, Kate] (Cole Porter)
3) The Curtain With (Phish)
4) Lords of the Backstage (Marillion)
5) The Actor (Moody Blues) 
6) Easter Theater (XTC)
7) Everyday I Write The Book (Elvis Costello)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: in the theatre.
Song title must reference anything theatre-related. No repeats.

1) A Passion Play (Jethro Tull)
2) Another Openin', Another Show [Kiss Me, Kate] (Cole Porter)
3) The Curtain With (Phish)
4) Lords of the Backstage (Marillion)
5) The Actor (Moody Blues)
6) Easter Theater (XTC)
7) Everyday I Write The Book (Elvis Costello) 
8) Stage Fright (The Band)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: in the theatre.
Song title must reference anything theatre-related. No repeats.

1) A Passion Play (Jethro Tull)
2) Another Openin', Another Show [Kiss Me, Kate] (Cole Porter)
3) The Curtain With (Phish)
4) Lords of the Backstage (Marillion)
5) The Actor (Moody Blues)
6) Easter Theater (XTC)
7) Everyday I Write The Book (Elvis Costello)
8) Stage Fright (The Band)
9) The Show Must Go On (Queen)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: in the theatre.
Song title must reference anything theatre-related. No repeats.

1) A Passion Play (Jethro Tull)
2) Another Openin', Another Show [Kiss Me, Kate] (Cole Porter)
3) The Curtain With (Phish)
4) Lords of the Backstage (Marillion)
5) The Actor (Moody Blues)
6) Easter Theater (XTC)
7) Everyday I Write The Book (Elvis Costello)
8) Stage Fright (The Band)
9) The Show Must Go On (Queen)
10) Revival (Allman Brothers)

Someone else can pick the next theme.


----------



## Rogerx

Topic: Heaven/Paradise

1) Heaven and Paradise (Don Julian and the Meadowlarks)
2) Knockin' On Heaven's Door (Bob Dylan)
3) Heaven Is In Your Mind (Traffic)
4) Heaven can wait (Meat Loaf)
5) Two Tickets to Paradise (Eddie Money)
6) Tien tang [Paradise] (Tenggeer)
7) Heaven and Hell (Black Sabbath)
8) Heaven Must Be Missing an Angel (Tavares)
9) My Blue Heaven (Frank Sinatra)
10) Tears In Heaven (Eric Clapton)

New theme: Paradise Above are disqualified

1)A Town Called Paradise ( Tiesto)


----------



## Art Rock

Topic: Heaven/Paradise

1) Heaven and Paradise (Don Julian and the Meadowlarks)
2) Knockin' On Heaven's Door (Bob Dylan)
3) Heaven Is In Your Mind (Traffic)
4) Heaven can wait (Meat Loaf)
5) Two Tickets to Paradise (Eddie Money)
6) Tien tang [Paradise] (Tenggeer)
7) Heaven and Hell (Black Sabbath)
8) Heaven Must Be Missing an Angel (Tavares)
9) My Blue Heaven (Frank Sinatra)
10) Tears In Heaven (Eric Clapton)

New theme: Paradise Above are disqualified

1) A Town Called Paradise (Tiesto)
2) Blood of Eden (Peter Gabriel)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Topic: Heaven/Paradise

1) Heaven and Paradise (Don Julian and the Meadowlarks)
2) Knockin' On Heaven's Door (Bob Dylan)
3) Heaven Is In Your Mind (Traffic)
4) Heaven can wait (Meat Loaf)
5) Two Tickets to Paradise (Eddie Money)
6) Tien tang [Paradise] (Tenggeer)
7) Heaven and Hell (Black Sabbath)
8) Heaven Must Be Missing an Angel (Tavares)
9) My Blue Heaven (Frank Sinatra)
10) Tears In Heaven (Eric Clapton)

New theme: Paradise Above are disqualified

1)A Town Called Paradise ( Tiesto)
2) Blood of Eden (Peter Gabriel)
3) Visions Of Paradise (Moody Blues)

Corrected board


----------



## Rogerx

Topic: Heaven/Paradise

1) Heaven and Paradise (Don Julian and the Meadowlarks)
2) Knockin' On Heaven's Door (Bob Dylan)
3) Heaven Is In Your Mind (Traffic)
4) Heaven can wait (Meat Loaf)
5) Two Tickets to Paradise (Eddie Money)
6) Tien tang [Paradise] (Tenggeer)
7) Heaven and Hell (Black Sabbath)
8) Heaven Must Be Missing an Angel (Tavares)
9) My Blue Heaven (Frank Sinatra)
10) Tears In Heaven (Eric Clapton)

New theme: Paradise Above are disqualified

1)A Town Called Paradise ( Tiesto)
2) Blood of Eden (Peter Gabriel)
3) Visions Of Paradise (Moody Blues)
4) Postcards From Paradise ( Ringo Starr)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Topic: Heaven/Paradise

1) Heaven and Paradise (Don Julian and the Meadowlarks)
2) Knockin' On Heaven's Door (Bob Dylan)
3) Heaven Is In Your Mind (Traffic)
4) Heaven can wait (Meat Loaf)
5) Two Tickets to Paradise (Eddie Money)
6) Tien tang [Paradise] (Tenggeer)
7) Heaven and Hell (Black Sabbath)
8) Heaven Must Be Missing an Angel (Tavares)
9) My Blue Heaven (Frank Sinatra)
10) Tears In Heaven (Eric Clapton)

New theme: Paradise Above are disqualified

1)A Town Called Paradise ( Tiesto)
2) Blood of Eden (Peter Gabriel)
3) Visions Of Paradise (Moody Blues)
4) Postcards From Paradise ( Ringo Starr)
5) Paradise By The Dashboard Lights (Meatloaf)


----------



## Art Rock

Topic: Heaven/Paradise

1) Heaven and Paradise (Don Julian and the Meadowlarks)
2) Knockin' On Heaven's Door (Bob Dylan)
3) Heaven Is In Your Mind (Traffic)
4) Heaven can wait (Meat Loaf)
5) Two Tickets to Paradise (Eddie Money)
6) Tien tang [Paradise] (Tenggeer)
7) Heaven and Hell (Black Sabbath)
8) Heaven Must Be Missing an Angel (Tavares)
9) My Blue Heaven (Frank Sinatra)
10) Tears In Heaven (Eric Clapton)

New theme: Paradise Above are disqualified

1)A Town Called Paradise ( Tiesto)
2) Blood of Eden (Peter Gabriel)
3) Visions Of Paradise (Moody Blues)
4) Postcards From Paradise ( Ringo Starr)
5) Paradise By The Dashboard Lights (Meatloaf)
6) Original sin (INXS)


----------



## SanAntone

Topic: Heaven/Paradise

1) Heaven and Paradise (Don Julian and the Meadowlarks)
2) Knockin' On Heaven's Door (Bob Dylan)
3) Heaven Is In Your Mind (Traffic)
4) Heaven can wait (Meat Loaf)
5) Two Tickets to Paradise (Eddie Money)
6) Tien tang [Paradise] (Tenggeer)
7) Heaven and Hell (Black Sabbath)
8) Heaven Must Be Missing an Angel (Tavares)
9) My Blue Heaven (Frank Sinatra)
10) Tears In Heaven (Eric Clapton)

New theme: Paradise Above are disqualified

1)A Town Called Paradise ( Tiesto)
2) Blood of Eden (Peter Gabriel)
3) Visions Of Paradise (Moody Blues)
4) Postcards From Paradise ( Ringo Starr)
5) Paradise By The Dashboard Lights (Meatloaf)
6) Original sin (INXS) 
7) You'll Never Get to Heaven If You Break My Heart (Dionne Warwick)


----------



## Art Rock

Topic: Heaven/Paradise

1) Heaven and Paradise (Don Julian and the Meadowlarks)
2) Knockin' On Heaven's Door (Bob Dylan)
3) Heaven Is In Your Mind (Traffic)
4) Heaven can wait (Meat Loaf)
5) Two Tickets to Paradise (Eddie Money)
6) Tien tang [Paradise] (Tenggeer)
7) Heaven and Hell (Black Sabbath)
8) Heaven Must Be Missing an Angel (Tavares)
9) My Blue Heaven (Frank Sinatra)
10) Tears In Heaven (Eric Clapton)

New theme: Paradise Above are disqualified

1)A Town Called Paradise ( Tiesto)
2) Blood of Eden (Peter Gabriel)
3) Visions Of Paradise (Moody Blues)
4) Postcards From Paradise ( Ringo Starr)
5) Paradise By The Dashboard Lights (Meatloaf)
6) Original sin (INXS)
7) You'll Never Get to Heaven If You Break My Heart (Dionne Warwick)
8) Three steps to heaven (Eddie Cochran)


----------



## SanAntone

Topic: Heaven/Paradise

1) Heaven and Paradise (Don Julian and the Meadowlarks)
2) Knockin' On Heaven's Door (Bob Dylan)
3) Heaven Is In Your Mind (Traffic)
4) Heaven can wait (Meat Loaf)
5) Two Tickets to Paradise (Eddie Money)
6) Tien tang [Paradise] (Tenggeer)
7) Heaven and Hell (Black Sabbath)
8) Heaven Must Be Missing an Angel (Tavares)
9) My Blue Heaven (Frank Sinatra)
10) Tears In Heaven (Eric Clapton)

New theme: Paradise Above are disqualified

1)A Town Called Paradise ( Tiesto)
2) Blood of Eden (Peter Gabriel)
3) Visions Of Paradise (Moody Blues)
4) Postcards From Paradise ( Ringo Starr)
5) Paradise By The Dashboard Lights (Meatloaf)
6) Original sin (INXS)
7) You'll Never Get to Heaven If You Break My Heart (Dionne Warwick)
8) Three steps to heaven (Eddie Cochran) 
9) Paradise (John Prine)


----------



## Rogerx

Topic: Heaven/Paradise

1) Heaven and Paradise (Don Julian and the Meadowlarks)
2) Knockin' On Heaven's Door (Bob Dylan)
3) Heaven Is In Your Mind (Traffic)
4) Heaven can wait (Meat Loaf)
5) Two Tickets to Paradise (Eddie Money)
6) Tien tang [Paradise] (Tenggeer)
7) Heaven and Hell (Black Sabbath)
8) Heaven Must Be Missing an Angel (Tavares)
9) My Blue Heaven (Frank Sinatra)
10) Tears In Heaven (Eric Clapton)

New theme: Paradise Above are disqualified

1)A Town Called Paradise ( Tiesto)
2) Blood of Eden (Peter Gabriel)
3) Visions Of Paradise (Moody Blues)
4) Postcards From Paradise ( Ringo Starr)
5) Paradise By The Dashboard Lights (Meatloaf)
6) Original sin (INXS)
7) You'll Never Get to Heaven If You Break My Heart (Dionne Warwick)
8) Three steps to heaven (Eddie Cochran)
9) Paradise (John Prine)
10) Halfway to Paradise ( Tony Orlando)

Next theme for grabs


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs by bands/artists with a colour in their name [2]. No repeat acts, the same colour can be used twice. Pick a favourite song by them.

These acts are disqualified:
1) Shine on you crazy diamond (Pink Floyd)
2) Venus (Shocking Blue)
3) Golden Embers (Mandolin Orange)
4) Lady of the light (Black Bonzo)
5) Lizard (King Crimson)
6) Child in Time (Deep Purple)
7) Holding Back The Years (Simply Red)
8) Fire (Crazy World of Arthur Brown)
9) Well It's True That We Love One Another (The White Stripes)
10) Let's Stay Together (Al Green)

1) Pick up the pieces (Average White Band)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs by bands/artists with a colour in their name [2]. No repeat acts, the same colour can be used twice. Pick a favourite song by them.

These acts are disqualified:
1) Shine on you crazy diamond (Pink Floyd)
2) Venus (Shocking Blue)
3) Golden Embers (Mandolin Orange)
4) Lady of the light (Black Bonzo)
5) Lizard (King Crimson)
6) Child in Time (Deep Purple)
7) Holding Back The Years (Simply Red)
8) Fire (Crazy World of Arthur Brown)
9) Well It's True That We Love One Another (The White Stripes)
10) Let's Stay Together (Al Green)

1) Pick up the pieces (Average White Band)
2) Basket case (Green Day )


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs by bands/artists with a colour in their name [2]. No repeat acts, the same colour can be used twice. Pick a favourite song by them.

These acts are disqualified:
1) Shine on you crazy diamond (Pink Floyd)
2) Venus (Shocking Blue)
3) Golden Embers (Mandolin Orange)
4) Lady of the light (Black Bonzo)
5) Lizard (King Crimson)
6) Child in Time (Deep Purple)
7) Holding Back The Years (Simply Red)
8) Fire (Crazy World of Arthur Brown)
9) Well It's True That We Love One Another (The White Stripes)
10) Let's Stay Together (Al Green)

1) Pick up the pieces (Average White Band)
2) Basket case (Green Day ) 
3) Uncle Pen (Bill Monroe & the Blue Grass Boys)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs by bands/artists with a colour in their name [2]. No repeat acts, the same colour can be used twice. Pick a favourite song by them.

These acts are disqualified:
1) Shine on you crazy diamond (Pink Floyd)
2) Venus (Shocking Blue)
3) Golden Embers (Mandolin Orange)
4) Lady of the light (Black Bonzo)
5) Lizard (King Crimson)
6) Child in Time (Deep Purple)
7) Holding Back The Years (Simply Red)
8) Fire (Crazy World of Arthur Brown)
9) Well It's True That We Love One Another (The White Stripes)
10) Let's Stay Together (Al Green)

1) Pick up the pieces (Average White Band)
2) Basket case (Green Day )
3) Uncle Pen (Bill Monroe & the Blue Grass Boys)
4) White rabbit (Pink)

A pretty awesome cover by the way.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs by bands/artists with a colour in their name [2]. No repeat acts, the same colour can be used twice. Pick a favourite song by them.

These acts are disqualified:
1) Shine on you crazy diamond (Pink Floyd)
2) Venus (Shocking Blue)
3) Golden Embers (Mandolin Orange)
4) Lady of the light (Black Bonzo)
5) Lizard (King Crimson)
6) Child in Time (Deep Purple)
7) Holding Back The Years (Simply Red)
8) Fire (Crazy World of Arthur Brown)
9) Well It's True That We Love One Another (The White Stripes)
10) Let's Stay Together (Al Green)

1) Pick up the pieces (Average White Band)
2) Basket case (Green Day )
3) Uncle Pen (Bill Monroe & the Blue Grass Boys)
4) White rabbit (Pink)
5) Animals ( Maroon 5)


----------



## Coach G

New theme: songs by bands/artists with a colour in their name [2]. No repeat acts, the same colour can be used twice. Pick a favourite song by them.

These acts are disqualified:
1) Shine on you crazy diamond (Pink Floyd)
2) Venus (Shocking Blue)
3) Golden Embers (Mandolin Orange)
4) Lady of the light (Black Bonzo)
5) Lizard (King Crimson)
6) Child in Time (Deep Purple)
7) Holding Back The Years (Simply Red)
8) Fire (Crazy World of Arthur Brown)
9) Well It's True That We Love One Another (The White Stripes)
10) Let's Stay Together (Al Green)

1) Pick up the pieces (Average White Band)
2) Basket case (Green Day )
3) Uncle Pen (Bill Monroe & the Blue Grass Boys)
4) White rabbit (Pink)
5) Animals ( Maroon 5)
6) Ringo (Lorne Greene)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs by bands/artists with a colour in their name [2]. No repeat acts, the same colour can be used twice. Pick a favourite song by them.

These acts are disqualified:
1) Shine on you crazy diamond (Pink Floyd)
2) Venus (Shocking Blue)
3) Golden Embers (Mandolin Orange)
4) Lady of the light (Black Bonzo)
5) Lizard (King Crimson)
6) Child in Time (Deep Purple)
7) Holding Back The Years (Simply Red)
8) Fire (Crazy World of Arthur Brown)
9) Well It's True That We Love One Another (The White Stripes)
10) Let's Stay Together (Al Green)

1) Pick up the pieces (Average White Band)
2) Basket case (Green Day )
3) Uncle Pen (Bill Monroe & the Blue Grass Boys)
4) White rabbit (Pink)
5) Animals ( Maroon 5)
6) Ringo (Lorne Greene)
7) Paranoid (Black Sabbath)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs by bands/artists with a colour in their name [2]. No repeat acts, the same colour can be used twice. Pick a favourite song by them.

These acts are disqualified:
1) Shine on you crazy diamond (Pink Floyd)
2) Venus (Shocking Blue)
3) Golden Embers (Mandolin Orange)
4) Lady of the light (Black Bonzo)
5) Lizard (King Crimson)
6) Child in Time (Deep Purple)
7) Holding Back The Years (Simply Red)
8) Fire (Crazy World of Arthur Brown)
9) Well It's True That We Love One Another (The White Stripes)
10) Let's Stay Together (Al Green)

1) Pick up the pieces (Average White Band)
2) Basket case (Green Day )
3) Uncle Pen (Bill Monroe & the Blue Grass Boys)
4) White rabbit (Pink)
5) Animals ( Maroon 5)
6) Ringo (Lorne Greene) 
7) Scar Tissue (Red Hot Chile Peppers)


----------



## Art Rock

Board correction:

New theme: songs by bands/artists with a colour in their name [2]. No repeat acts, the same colour can be used twice. Pick a favourite song by them.

These acts are disqualified:
1) Shine on you crazy diamond (Pink Floyd)
2) Venus (Shocking Blue)
3) Golden Embers (Mandolin Orange)
4) Lady of the light (Black Bonzo)
5) Lizard (King Crimson)
6) Child in Time (Deep Purple)
7) Holding Back The Years (Simply Red)
8) Fire (Crazy World of Arthur Brown)
9) Well It's True That We Love One Another (The White Stripes)
10) Let's Stay Together (Al Green)

1) Pick up the pieces (Average White Band)
2) Basket case (Green Day )
3) Uncle Pen (Bill Monroe & the Blue Grass Boys)
4) White rabbit (Pink)
5) Animals ( Maroon 5)
6) Ringo (Lorne Greene)
7) Paranoid (Black Sabbath)
8) Scar Tissue (Red Hot Chile Peppers)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs by bands/artists with a colour in their name [2]. No repeat acts, the same colour can be used twice. Pick a favourite song by them.

These acts are disqualified:
1) Shine on you crazy diamond (Pink Floyd)
2) Venus (Shocking Blue)
3) Golden Embers (Mandolin Orange)
4) Lady of the light (Black Bonzo)
5) Lizard (King Crimson)
6) Child in Time (Deep Purple)
7) Holding Back The Years (Simply Red)
8) Fire (Crazy World of Arthur Brown)
9) Well It's True That We Love One Another (The White Stripes)
10) Let's Stay Together (Al Green)

1) Pick up the pieces (Average White Band)
2) Basket case (Green Day )
3) Uncle Pen (Bill Monroe & the Blue Grass Boys)
4) White rabbit (Pink)
5) Animals ( Maroon 5)
6) Ringo (Lorne Greene)
7) Paranoid (Black Sabbath)
8) Scar Tissue (Red Hot Chile Peppers)
9) Jeremy ( Pearl Jam)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs by bands/artists with a colour in their name [2]. No repeat acts, the same colour can be used twice. Pick a favourite song by them.

These acts are disqualified:
1) Shine on you crazy diamond (Pink Floyd)
2) Venus (Shocking Blue)
3) Golden Embers (Mandolin Orange)
4) Lady of the light (Black Bonzo)
5) Lizard (King Crimson)
6) Child in Time (Deep Purple)
7) Holding Back The Years (Simply Red)
8) Fire (Crazy World of Arthur Brown)
9) Well It's True That We Love One Another (The White Stripes)
10) Let's Stay Together (Al Green)

1) Pick up the pieces (Average White Band)
2) Basket case (Green Day )
3) Uncle Pen (Bill Monroe & the Blue Grass Boys)
4) White rabbit (Pink)
5) Animals ( Maroon 5)
6) Ringo (Lorne Greene)
7) Paranoid (Black Sabbath)
8) Scar Tissue (Red Hot Chile Peppers)
9) Jeremy ( Pearl Jam) 
10) Hard To Handle (Black Crowes)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs about pirates

_DQ songs:

1) A Salty Dog (Procol Harum)
2) Rime of the Ancient Marriner (Iron Maiden)
3) Barrett's Privateers (Stan Rogers)
4) Six Months In A Leaky Boat (Split Enz)
5) Southern Cross (Crosby, Stills & Nash)
6) Chasing Pirates (Norah Jones)
7) All You Pretty Girls (XTC)
8) Pirates (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
9) Pirate Jenny ( Nina Simone)
10) Immigrant Song (Led Zeppelin)_

1) Pirates (Rickie Lee Jones)


----------



## Azol

New theme: songs about pirates

DQ songs:

1) A Salty Dog (Procol Harum)
2) Rime of the Ancient Marriner (Iron Maiden)
3) Barrett's Privateers (Stan Rogers)
4) Six Months In A Leaky Boat (Split Enz)
5) Southern Cross (Crosby, Stills & Nash)
6) Chasing Pirates (Norah Jones)
7) All You Pretty Girls (XTC)
8) Pirates (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
9) Pirate Jenny ( Nina Simone)
10) Immigrant Song (Led Zeppelin)

1) Pirates (Rickie Lee Jones)
2) The Pirate Song (Ray Stevens)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs about pirates

DQ songs:

1) A Salty Dog (Procol Harum)
2) Rime of the Ancient Marriner (Iron Maiden)
3) Barrett's Privateers (Stan Rogers)
4) Six Months In A Leaky Boat (Split Enz)
5) Southern Cross (Crosby, Stills & Nash)
6) Chasing Pirates (Norah Jones)
7) All You Pretty Girls (XTC)
8) Pirates (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
9) Pirate Jenny ( Nina Simone)
10) Immigrant Song (Led Zeppelin)

1) Pirates (Rickie Lee Jones)
2) The Pirate Song (Ray Stevens)
3) Pieces Of Eight (Styx)


----------



## Coach G

New theme: songs about pirates

DQ songs:

1) A Salty Dog (Procol Harum)
2) Rime of the Ancient Marriner (Iron Maiden)
3) Barrett's Privateers (Stan Rogers)
4) Six Months In A Leaky Boat (Split Enz)
5) Southern Cross (Crosby, Stills & Nash)
6) Chasing Pirates (Norah Jones)
7) All You Pretty Girls (XTC)
8) Pirates (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
9) Pirate Jenny ( Nina Simone)
10) Immigrant Song (Led Zeppelin)

1) Pirates (Rickie Lee Jones)
2) The Pirate Song (Ray Stevens)
3) Pieces Of Eight (Styx)
4) Professional Pirate (Tim Curry in Muppet Treasure Island)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs about pirates

DQ songs:

1) A Salty Dog (Procol Harum)
2) Rime of the Ancient Marriner (Iron Maiden)
3) Barrett's Privateers (Stan Rogers)
4) Six Months In A Leaky Boat (Split Enz)
5) Southern Cross (Crosby, Stills & Nash)
6) Chasing Pirates (Norah Jones)
7) All You Pretty Girls (XTC)
8) Pirates (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
9) Pirate Jenny ( Nina Simone)
10) Immigrant Song (Led Zeppelin)

1) Pirates (Rickie Lee Jones)
2) The Pirate Song (Ray Stevens)
3) Pieces Of Eight (Styx)
4) Professional Pirate (Tim Curry in Muppet Treasure Island)
5) The Pirates Map (Dave Grusin) - from The Goonies


----------



## Coach G

New theme: songs about pirates

DQ songs:

1) A Salty Dog (Procol Harum)
2) Rime of the Ancient Marriner (Iron Maiden)
3) Barrett's Privateers (Stan Rogers)
4) Six Months In A Leaky Boat (Split Enz)
5) Southern Cross (Crosby, Stills & Nash)
6) Chasing Pirates (Norah Jones)
7) All You Pretty Girls (XTC)
8) Pirates (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
9) Pirate Jenny ( Nina Simone)
10) Immigrant Song (Led Zeppelin)

1) Pirates (Rickie Lee Jones)
2) The Pirate Song (Ray Stevens)
3) Pieces Of Eight (Styx)
4) Professional Pirate (Tim Curry in Muppet Treasure Island)
5) The Pirates Map (Dave Grusin) - from The Goonies
6) Dead Man's Chest (appears as a poem in _Treasure Island_ by Robert Louis Stevenson, may have been an authentic pirate song _Yo Ho Yo and a bottle of rum!_)


----------



## Azol

New theme: songs about pirates

DQ songs:

1) A Salty Dog (Procol Harum)
2) Rime of the Ancient Marriner (Iron Maiden)
3) Barrett's Privateers (Stan Rogers)
4) Six Months In A Leaky Boat (Split Enz)
5) Southern Cross (Crosby, Stills & Nash)
6) Chasing Pirates (Norah Jones)
7) All You Pretty Girls (XTC)
8) Pirates (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
9) Pirate Jenny ( Nina Simone)
10) Immigrant Song (Led Zeppelin)

1) Pirates (Rickie Lee Jones)
2) The Pirate Song (Ray Stevens)
3) Pieces Of Eight (Styx)
4) Professional Pirate (Tim Curry in Muppet Treasure Island)
5) The Pirates Map (Dave Grusin) - from The Goonies
6) Dead Man's Chest (appears as a poem in Treasure Island by Robert Louis Stevenson, may have been an authentic pirate song Yo Ho Yo and a bottle of rum!) 
7) The Last Saskatchewan Pirate (Captain Tractor)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs about pirates

DQ songs:

1) A Salty Dog (Procol Harum)
2) Rime of the Ancient Marriner (Iron Maiden)
3) Barrett's Privateers (Stan Rogers)
4) Six Months In A Leaky Boat (Split Enz)
5) Southern Cross (Crosby, Stills & Nash)
6) Chasing Pirates (Norah Jones)
7) All You Pretty Girls (XTC)
8) Pirates (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
9) Pirate Jenny ( Nina Simone)
10) Immigrant Song (Led Zeppelin)

1) Pirates (Rickie Lee Jones)
2) The Pirate Song (Ray Stevens)
3) Pieces Of Eight (Styx)
4) Professional Pirate (Tim Curry in Muppet Treasure Island)
5) The Pirates Map (Dave Grusin) - from The Goonies
6) Dead Man's Chest (appears as a poem in Treasure Island by Robert Louis Stevenson, may have been an authentic pirate song Yo Ho Yo and a bottle of rum!)
7) The Last Saskatchewan Pirate (Captain Tractor) 
8) A Pirate Looks at Forty (Jimmy Buffett)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: songs about pirates

_DQ songs:

1) A Salty Dog (Procol Harum)
2) Rime of the Ancient Marriner (Iron Maiden)
3) Barrett's Privateers (Stan Rogers)
4) Six Months In A Leaky Boat (Split Enz)
5) Southern Cross (Crosby, Stills & Nash)
6) Chasing Pirates (Norah Jones)
7) All You Pretty Girls (XTC)
8) Pirates (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
9) Pirate Jenny ( Nina Simone)
10) Immigrant Song (Led Zeppelin)_

1) Pirates (Rickie Lee Jones)
2) The Pirate Song (Ray Stevens)
3) Pieces Of Eight (Styx)
4) Professional Pirate (Tim Curry in Muppet Treasure Island)
5) The Pirates Map (Dave Grusin) - from The Goonies
6) Dead Man's Chest (appears as a poem in Treasure Island by Robert Louis Stevenson, may have been an authentic pirate song Yo Ho Yo and a bottle of rum!)
7) The Last Saskatchewan Pirate (Captain Tractor) 
8) A Pirate Looks at Forty (Jimmy Buffett)
9) The Pirate Song (George Harrison)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs about pirates

_DQ songs:

1) A Salty Dog (Procol Harum)
2) Rime of the Ancient Marriner (Iron Maiden)
3) Barrett's Privateers (Stan Rogers)
4) Six Months In A Leaky Boat (Split Enz)
5) Southern Cross (Crosby, Stills & Nash)
6) Chasing Pirates (Norah Jones)
7) All You Pretty Girls (XTC)
8) Pirates (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
9) Pirate Jenny ( Nina Simone)
10) Immigrant Song (Led Zeppelin)_

1) Pirates (Rickie Lee Jones)
2) The Pirate Song (Ray Stevens)
3) Pieces Of Eight (Styx)
4) Professional Pirate (Tim Curry in Muppet Treasure Island)
5) The Pirates Map (Dave Grusin) - from The Goonies
6) Dead Man's Chest (appears as a poem in Treasure Island by Robert Louis Stevenson, may have been an authentic pirate song Yo Ho Yo and a bottle of rum!)
7) The Last Saskatchewan Pirate (Captain Tractor) 
8) A Pirate Looks at Forty (Jimmy Buffett)
9) The Pirate Song (George Harrison)
10) Yo Ho (A Pirate's Life For Me) (Pirates of the Caribbean attraction at Disney theme parks)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains the word "back".

1) Back In The New York Groove (Kiss)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: title contains the word "back".

1) Back In The New York Groove (Kiss) 
2) Back When We Were Beautiful (Emmylou Harris & Rodney Crowell)


----------



## Coach G

New theme: title contains the word "back".

1) Back In The New York Groove (Kiss)
2) Back When We Were Beautiful (Emmylou Harris & Rodney Crowell)
3) Back in the USSR (The Beatles)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: title contains the word "back".

1) Back In The New York Groove (Kiss)
2) Back When We Were Beautiful (Emmylou Harris & Rodney Crowell)
3) Back in the USSR (The Beatles)
4) Get Back in Line (The Kinks)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains the word "back".

1) Back In The New York Groove (Kiss)
2) Back When We Were Beautiful (Emmylou Harris & Rodney Crowell)
3) Back in the USSR (The Beatles)
4) Get Back in Line (The Kinks)
5 )Back in My Arms Again ( The Supremes)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains the word "back".

1) Back In The New York Groove (Kiss)
2) Back When We Were Beautiful (Emmylou Harris & Rodney Crowell)
3) Back in the USSR (The Beatles)
4) Get Back in Line (The Kinks)
5 )Back in My Arms Again ( The Supremes)
6) Back In The Saddle (Aerosmith)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains the word "back".

1) Back In The New York Groove (Kiss)
2) Back When We Were Beautiful (Emmylou Harris & Rodney Crowell)
3) Back in the USSR (The Beatles)
4) Get Back in Line (The Kinks)
5 )Back in My Arms Again ( The Supremes)
6) Back In The Saddle (Aerosmith)
7) Back In The Village ( Iron Maiden)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains the word "back".

1) Back In The New York Groove (Kiss)
2) Back When We Were Beautiful (Emmylou Harris & Rodney Crowell)
3) Back in the USSR (The Beatles)
4) Get Back in Line (The Kinks)
5 )Back in My Arms Again ( The Supremes)
6) Back In The Saddle (Aerosmith)
7) Back In The Village ( Iron Maiden)
8) Baby Got Back (Sir Mix-a-lot)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: title contains the word "back".

1) Back In The New York Groove (Kiss)
2) Back When We Were Beautiful (Emmylou Harris & Rodney Crowell)
3) Back in the USSR (The Beatles)
4) Get Back in Line (The Kinks)
5 )Back in My Arms Again ( The Supremes)
6) Back In The Saddle (Aerosmith)
7) Back In The Village ( Iron Maiden)
8) Baby Got Back (Sir Mix-a-lot)
9) Right back where we started from (Maxine Nightingale)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: title contains the word "back".

1) Back In The New York Groove (Kiss)
2) Back When We Were Beautiful (Emmylou Harris & Rodney Crowell)
3) Back in the USSR (The Beatles)
4) Get Back in Line (The Kinks)
5 )Back in My Arms Again ( The Supremes)
6) Back In The Saddle (Aerosmith)
7) Back In The Village ( Iron Maiden)
8) Baby Got Back (Sir Mix-a-lot)
9) Right back where we started from (Maxine Nightingale) 
10) Back At One (Brian McKnight)

New theme soon.


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs featuring hand claps.

1) Hurts So Good (John Mellencamp)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs featuring hand claps.

1) Hurts So Good (John Mellencamp)
2) Is she really going out with him (Joe Jackson)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: songs featuring hand claps.

1) Hurts So Good (John Mellencamp)
2) Is she really going out with him (Joe Jackson)
3) Hound Dog (Elvis)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs featuring hand claps.

1) Hurts So Good (John Mellencamp)
2) Is she really going out with him (Joe Jackson)
3) Hound Dog (Elvis)
4) Clap your hands and stamp your feet (Bonnie St. Claire)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs featuring hand claps.

1) Hurts So Good (John Mellencamp)
2) Is she really going out with him (Joe Jackson)
3) Hound Dog (Elvis)
4) Clap your hands and stamp your feet (Bonnie St. Claire)
5) Crazy Little Thing Called Love (Queen )


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs featuring hand claps.

1) Hurts So Good (John Mellencamp)
2) Is she really going out with him (Joe Jackson)
3) Hound Dog (Elvis)
4) Clap your hands and stamp your feet (Bonnie St. Claire)
5) Crazy Little Thing Called Love (Queen )
6) Clap for the Wolfman (Guess Who)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs featuring hand claps.

1) Hurts So Good (John Mellencamp)
2) Is she really going out with him (Joe Jackson)
3) Hound Dog (Elvis)
4) Clap your hands and stamp your feet (Bonnie St. Claire)
5) Crazy Little Thing Called Love (Queen )
6) Clap for the Wolfman (Guess Who)
7) I Would Die 4 U (Prince and The Revolution )


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs featuring hand claps.

1) Hurts So Good (John Mellencamp)
2) Is she really going out with him (Joe Jackson)
3) Hound Dog (Elvis)
4) Clap your hands and stamp your feet (Bonnie St. Claire)
5) Crazy Little Thing Called Love (Queen )
6) Clap for the Wolfman (Guess Who)
7) I Would Die 4 U (Prince and The Revolution) 
8) Summertime Blues (Eddie Cochran)


----------



## Art Rock

Two hours of inactivity, so here's my fourth:


New theme: songs featuring hand claps.

1) Hurts So Good (John Mellencamp)
2) Is she really going out with him (Joe Jackson)
3) Hound Dog (Elvis)
4) Clap your hands and stamp your feet (Bonnie St. Claire)
5) Crazy Little Thing Called Love (Queen )
6) Clap for the Wolfman (Guess Who)
7) I Would Die 4 U (Prince and The Revolution)
8) Summertime Blues (Eddie Cochran)
9) Space Oddity (David Bowie)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs featuring hand claps.

1) Hurts So Good (John Mellencamp)
2) Is she really going out with him (Joe Jackson)
3) Hound Dog (Elvis)
4) Clap your hands and stamp your feet (Bonnie St. Claire)
5) Crazy Little Thing Called Love (Queen )
6) Clap for the Wolfman (Guess Who)
7) I Would Die 4 U (Prince and The Revolution) 
8) Summertime Blues (Eddie Cochran)
9) Space Oddity (David Bowie)
10) Fingertips Part 2 (Little Stevie Wonder)

Corrected board.


----------



## Art Rock

Board correction:

New theme: songs featuring hand claps.

1) Hurts So Good (John Mellencamp)
2) Is she really going out with him (Joe Jackson)
3) Hound Dog (Elvis)
4) Clap your hands and stamp your feet (Bonnie St. Claire)
5) Crazy Little Thing Called Love (Queen )
6) Clap for the Wolfman (Guess Who)
7) I Would Die 4 U (Prince and The Revolution)
8) Summertime Blues (Eddie Cochran)
9) Space Oddity (David Bowie)
10) Fingertips Part 2 (Little Stevie Wonder)


Next theme can be chosen by SW.


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: song contains wood/woods/wooden, preferably in the title.

1) Songs From The Wood (Jethro Tull)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: song contains wood/woods/wooden, preferably in the title.

1) Songs From The Wood (Jethro Tull)
2) Local Boy Chops Wood ( Donovan)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: song contains wood/woods/wooden, preferably in the title.

1) Songs From The Wood (Jethro Tull)
2) Local Boy Chops Wood ( Donovan)
3) Knock on wood (David Bowie)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: song contains wood/woods/wooden, preferably in the title.

1) Songs From The Wood (Jethro Tull)
2) Local Boy Chops Wood ( Donovan)
3) Knock on wood (David Bowie)
4) Wooden Ships (Crosby, Stills & Nash)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: song contains wood/woods/wooden, preferably in the title.

1) Songs From The Wood (Jethro Tull)
2) Local Boy Chops Wood ( Donovan)
3) Knock on wood (David Bowie)
4) Wooden Ships (Crosby, Stills & Nash)
5) Norwegian wood (Beatles)


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

New theme: song contains wood/woods/wooden, preferably in the title.

1) Songs From The Wood (Jethro Tull)
2) Local Boy Chops Wood ( Donovan)
3) Knock on wood (David Bowie)
4) Wooden Ships (Crosby, Stills & Nash)
5) Norwegian wood (Beatles)
6.) Picnic in the Vienna Woods (J. Strauss II)


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

New theme: song contains wood/woods/wooden, preferably in the title.

1) Songs From The Wood (Jethro Tull)
2) Local Boy Chops Wood ( Donovan)
3) Knock on wood (David Bowie)
4) Wooden Ships (Crosby, Stills & Nash)
5) Norwegian wood (Beatles)
6.) Picnic in the Vienna Woods (J. Strauss II)
7.) Woods of Darney (Richard Thompson)


----------



## Art Rock

Please read the game's rules and suggestions here:
https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/art-rock/3277-generate-play-lists-game.html

Your 6th is invalid (not popular music). Anyway, one at a time.

Corrected board:

New theme: song contains wood/woods/wooden, preferably in the title.

1) Songs From The Wood (Jethro Tull)
2) Local Boy Chops Wood ( Donovan)
3) Knock on wood (David Bowie)
4) Wooden Ships (Crosby, Stills & Nash)
5) Norwegian wood (Beatles)
6) Woods of Darney (Richard Thompson)


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Apologies, Art Rock, I ought to have read the rules of the road before embarking... I'm in the Woods now..


----------



## Art Rock

No worries IMCW. Welcome to the game.


----------



## pianozach

New theme: song contains wood/woods/wooden, preferably in the title.

1) Songs From The Wood (Jethro Tull)
2) Local Boy Chops Wood (Donovan)
3) Knock on wood (David Bowie)
4) Wooden Ships (Crosby, Stills & Nash)
5) Norwegian wood (Beatles)
6) Woods of Darney (Richard Thompson)
7) Wooden Heart (Elvis Presley)


----------



## Colin M

New theme: song contains wood/woods/wooden, preferably in the title.

1) Songs From The Wood (Jethro Tull)
2) Local Boy Chops Wood ( Donovan)
3) Knock on wood (David Bowie)
4) Wooden Ships (Crosby, Stills & Nash)
5) Norwegian wood (Beatles)
6) Woods of Darney (Richard Thompson)
7) Arcadian Driftwood (The Band)


----------



## Colin M

Sorry Clash Art rock can you fix please


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

New theme: song contains wood/woods/wooden, preferably in the title.

1) Songs From The Wood (Jethro Tull)
2) Local Boy Chops Wood ( Donovan)
3) Knock on wood (David Bowie)
4) Wooden Ships (Crosby, Stills & Nash)
5) Norwegian wood (Beatles)
6) Woods of Darney (Richard Thompson)
7) Arcadian Driftwood (The Band)
8) Wild Wood (Paul Weller)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Corrected board:

New theme: song contains wood/woods/wooden, preferably in the title.

1) Songs From The Wood (Jethro Tull)
2) Local Boy Chops Wood ( Donovan)
3) Knock on wood (David Bowie)
4) Wooden Ships (Crosby, Stills & Nash)
5) Norwegian wood (Beatles)
6) Woods of Darney (Richard Thompson)
7) Wooden Heart (Elvis Presley)
8) Arcadian Driftwood (The Band)
9) Wild Wood (Paul Weller)


----------



## SanAntone

Corrected board:

New theme: song contains wood/woods/wooden, preferably in the title.

1) Songs From The Wood (Jethro Tull)
2) Local Boy Chops Wood ( Donovan)
3) Knock on wood (David Bowie)
4) Wooden Ships (Crosby, Stills & Nash)
5) Norwegian wood (Beatles)
6) Woods of Darney (Richard Thompson)
7) Wooden Heart (Elvis Presley)
8) Arcadian Driftwood (The Band)
9) Wild Wood (Paul Weller) 
10) No More Walks in the Wood (Eagles)

Anyone can come up with a new theme.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: forever.
Any song that has the word forever in the title.

1) Forever autumn (Justin Hayward)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: forever.
Any song that has the word forever in the title.

1) Forever autumn (Justin Hayward) 
2) Forever Young (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: forever.
Any song that has the word forever in the title.

1) Forever autumn (Justin Hayward) 
2) Forever Young (Bob Dylan)
3) Diamonds Are Forever (Shirley Bassey)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: forever.
Any song that has the word forever in the title.

1) Forever autumn (Justin Hayward)
2) Forever Young (Bob Dylan)
3) Diamonds Are Forever (Shirley Bassey)
4) Forever young (Alphaville)


----------



## Art Rock

Hold on.... a special moment is coming.....


----------



## Art Rock

We've made it to 10000 posts in this thread. 

OK, just wanted to celebrate a bit. Carry on.


----------



## Starving Wolf

Art Rock said:


> We've made it to 10000 posts in this thread.
> 
> OK, just wanted to celebrate a bit. Carry on.


 Well done, Art!
Congrats on successfully herding us cats to this milestone!


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: forever.
Any song that has the word forever in the title.

1) Forever autumn (Justin Hayward)
2) Forever Young (Bob Dylan)
3) Diamonds Are Forever (Shirley Bassey)
4) Forever young (Alphaville)
5) Forever In Blue Jeans (Neil Diamond)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: forever.
Any song that has the word forever in the title.

1) Forever autumn (Justin Hayward)
2) Forever Young (Bob Dylan)
3) Diamonds Are Forever (Shirley Bassey)
4) Forever young (Alphaville)
5) Forever In Blue Jeans (Neil Diamond)
6) Forever Young (Rod Stewart)

I think all three "Forever Young" songs are different.


----------



## Azol

New theme: forever.
Any song that has the word forever in the title.

1) Forever autumn (Justin Hayward)
2) Forever Young (Bob Dylan)
3) Diamonds Are Forever (Shirley Bassey)
4) Forever young (Alphaville)
5) Forever In Blue Jeans (Neil Diamond)
6) Forever Young (Rod Stewart)
7) Forever And Ever, Amen (Randy Travis)


----------



## Art Rock

[New theme: forever.
Any song that has the word forever in the title.

1) Forever autumn (Justin Hayward)
2) Forever Young (Bob Dylan)
3) Diamonds Are Forever (Shirley Bassey)
4) Forever young (Alphaville)
5) Forever In Blue Jeans (Neil Diamond)
6) Forever Young (Rod Stewart)
7) Forever And Ever, Amen (Randy Travis)
8) Forever and ever (Slik)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: forever.
Any song that has the word forever in the title.

1) Forever autumn (Justin Hayward)
2) Forever Young (Bob Dylan)
3) Diamonds Are Forever (Shirley Bassey)
4) Forever young (Alphaville)
5) Forever In Blue Jeans (Neil Diamond)
6) Forever Young (Rod Stewart)
7) Forever And Ever, Amen (Randy Travis)
8) Forever and ever (Slik)
9) Forever Afternoon (Tuesday?) (Moody Blues)


----------



## Azol

Starving Wolf said:


> 9) Forever Afternoon (Tuesday?) (Moody Blues)


Isn't it just a Tuesday Afternoon?


----------



## SanAntone

#9 is fine, the song is Tuesday Afternoon (Forever Afternoon)

New theme: forever.
Any song that has the word forever in the title.

1) Forever autumn (Justin Hayward)
2) Forever Young (Bob Dylan)
3) Diamonds Are Forever (Shirley Bassey)
4) Forever young (Alphaville)
5) Forever In Blue Jeans (Neil Diamond)
6) Forever Young (Rod Stewart)
7) Forever And Ever, Amen (Randy Travis)
8) Forever and ever (Slik)
9) Forever Afternoon (Tuesday?) (Moody Blues) 
10) From Here to Forever (Kris Kristofferson)

New theme: Songs about being away from loved ones

1) Celebrate Me Home (Kenny Loggins)


----------



## Azol

New theme: forever.
Any song that has the word forever in the title.

1) Forever autumn (Justin Hayward)
2) Forever Young (Bob Dylan)
3) Diamonds Are Forever (Shirley Bassey)
4) Forever young (Alphaville)
5) Forever In Blue Jeans (Neil Diamond)
6) Forever Young (Rod Stewart)
7) Forever And Ever, Amen (Randy Travis)
8) Forever and ever (Slik)
9) Forever Afternoon (Tuesday?) (Moody Blues)
10) From Here to Forever (Kris Kristofferson)

New theme: Songs about being away from loved ones

1) Celebrate Me Home (Kenny Loggins)
2) So Far Away (Dire Straits)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Songs about being away from loved ones

1) Celebrate Me Home (Kenny Loggins)
2) So Far Away (Dire Straits)
3) The Boxer (Simon and Garfunkel)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Songs about being away from loved ones

1) Celebrate Me Home (Kenny Loggins)
2) So Far Away (Dire Straits)
3) The Boxer (Simon and Garfunkel)
4) Miss You (Rolling Stones)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Songs about being away from loved ones

1) Celebrate Me Home (Kenny Loggins)
2) So Far Away (Dire Straits)
3) The Boxer (Simon and Garfunkel)
4) Miss You (Rolling Stones)
5) Rosy Won't You Please Come Home (The Kinks)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Songs about being away from loved ones

1) Celebrate Me Home (Kenny Loggins)
2) So Far Away (Dire Straits)
3) The Boxer (Simon and Garfunkel)
4) Miss You (Rolling Stones)
5) Rosy Won't You Please Come Home (The Kinks)
6) Rocket Man (Elton John)


----------



## Coach G

New theme: Songs about being away from loved ones

1) Celebrate Me Home (Kenny Loggins)
2) So Far Away (Dire Straits)
3) The Boxer (Simon and Garfunkel)
4) Miss You (Rolling Stones)
5) Rosy Won't You Please Come Home (The Kinks)
6) Rocket Man (Elton John)
7) May It Be (beautiful song by Enya from the _Lord of the Rings_ movie soundtrack)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Songs about being away from loved ones

1) Celebrate Me Home (Kenny Loggins)
2) So Far Away (Dire Straits)
3) The Boxer (Simon and Garfunkel)
4) Miss You (Rolling Stones)
5) Rosy Won't You Please Come Home (The Kinks)
6) Rocket Man (Elton John)
7) May It Be (beautiful song by Enya from the Lord of the Rings movie soundtrack) 
8) Chega de Saudade (Joao Gilberto)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Songs about being away from loved ones

1) Celebrate Me Home (Kenny Loggins)
2) So Far Away (Dire Straits)
3) The Boxer (Simon and Garfunkel)
4) Miss You (Rolling Stones)
5) Rosy Won't You Please Come Home (The Kinks)
6) Rocket Man (Elton John)
7) May It Be (beautiful song by Enya from the Lord of the Rings movie soundtrack) 
8) Chega de Saudade (Joao Gilberto)
9) Tie A Yellow Ribbon Round The Ole Oak Tree (Tony Orlando And Dawn)


----------



## Coach G

New theme: Songs about being away from loved ones

1) Celebrate Me Home (Kenny Loggins)
2) So Far Away (Dire Straits)
3) The Boxer (Simon and Garfunkel)
4) Miss You (Rolling Stones)
5) Rosy Won't You Please Come Home (The Kinks)
6) Rocket Man (Elton John)
7) May It Be (beautiful song by Enya from the Lord of the Rings movie soundtrack)
8) Chega de Saudade (Joao Gilberto)
9) Tie A Yellow Ribbon Round The Ole Oak Tree (Tony Orlando And Dawn)
10) Green Green Grass of Home (covered by Tom Jones, Dean Martin, Jim Nabors, Johnny Cash, etc.)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs with the word "fool" in the title

1) What a Fool Believes (Kenny Loggins)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: songs with the word "fool" in the title

1) What a Fool Believes (Kenny Loggins)
2) Won't Get Fooled Again (The Who)


----------



## Coach G

New theme: songs with the word "fool" in the title

1) What a Fool Believes (Kenny Loggins)
2) Won't Get Fooled Again (The Who)
3) Everybody's Somebody's Fool (Connie Francis)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs with the word "fool" in the title

1) What a Fool Believes (Kenny Loggins)
2) Won't Get Fooled Again (The Who)
3) Everybody's Somebody's Fool (Connie Francis) 
4) Why Do Fools Fall In Love (Frankie Lymon & The Teenagers)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs with the word "fool" in the title

1) What a Fool Believes (Kenny Loggins)
2) Won't Get Fooled Again (The Who)
3) Everybody's Somebody's Fool (Connie Francis)
4) Why Do Fools Fall In Love (Frankie Lymon & The Teenagers)
5)Everybody's Somebody's Fool (Connie Francis)


----------



## Starving Wolf

_We've done this theme before. Here's the list of disqualified songs:

1) You Little Fool (Elvis Costello and the Attractions)
2) Only a Fool (The Mighty Sparrow with Byron Lee & the Dragonaires)
3) Fools Rush In (Where Angels Fear To Tread) (Ricky Nelson)
4) Poor Little Fool (Ricky Nelson)
5) Fool's Overture (Supertramp)
6) Seven Day Fool - Etta James
7) New Fool At An Old Game - Reba McEntire
8) Chain of Fools (Aretha)
9) What a Fool Believes (The Doobie Brothers)
10) Fool on the Hill (Beatles)_


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs with the word "fool" in the title

Disqualified songs in Post 10023.

1) What a Fool Believes (Kenny Loggins)
2) Won't Get Fooled Again (The Who)
3) Everybody's Somebody's Fool (Connie Francis)
4) Why Do Fools Fall In Love (Frankie Lymon & The Teenagers)
5)Everybody's Somebody's Fool (Connie Francis)
6) Fool In The Rain (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs with the word "fool" in the title

Disqualified songs in Post 10023.

1) What a Fool Believes (Kenny Loggins)
2) Won't Get Fooled Again (The Who)
3) Everybody's Somebody's Fool (Connie Francis)
4) Why Do Fools Fall In Love (Frankie Lymon & The Teenagers)
5)Everybody's Somebody's Fool (Connie Francis)
6) Fool In The Rain (Led Zeppelin)
7) Fool To Cry ( The Rolling Stones)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs with the word "fool" in the title

Disqualified songs in Post 10023.

1) What a Fool Believes (Kenny Loggins)
2) Won't Get Fooled Again (The Who)
3) Everybody's Somebody's Fool (Connie Francis)
4) Why Do Fools Fall In Love (Frankie Lymon & The Teenagers)
5)Everybody's Somebody's Fool (Connie Francis)
6) Fool In The Rain (Led Zeppelin)
7) Fool To Cry ( The Rolling Stones)
8) Everybody Plays The Fool (Aaron Neville)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs with the word "fool" in the title

Disqualified songs in Post 10023.

1) What a Fool Believes (Kenny Loggins)
2) Won't Get Fooled Again (The Who)
3) Everybody's Somebody's Fool (Connie Francis)
4) Why Do Fools Fall In Love (Frankie Lymon & The Teenagers)
5)Everybody's Somebody's Fool (Connie Francis)
6) Fool In The Rain (Led Zeppelin)
7) Fool To Cry ( The Rolling Stones)
8) Everybody Plays The Fool (Aaron Neville)
9) More fool me (Genesis)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: songs with the word "fool" in the title

Disqualified songs in Post 10023.

1) What a Fool Believes (Kenny Loggins)
2) Won't Get Fooled Again (The Who)
3) Everybody's Somebody's Fool (Connie Francis)
4) Why Do Fools Fall In Love (Frankie Lymon & The Teenagers)
5)Everybody's Somebody's Fool (Connie Francis)
6) Fool In The Rain (Led Zeppelin)
7) Fool To Cry ( The Rolling Stones)
8) Everybody Plays The Fool (Aaron Neville)
9) More fool me (Genesis)
10) Daddy's Favorite Fool (Chicago)


----------



## pianozach

_At over 10,000 posts, I suspect that there have been somewhere between 500 and 1,000 themes gone through. I'm finding it difficult to find themes that haven't already been used, often more than once._

New theme: Hobbies

1) Stamped Ideas (Iron Butterfly)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Hobbies

1) Stamped Ideas (Iron Butterfly)
2) Crossword Puzzle ( Lynsey de Paul)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Hobbies

1) Stamped Ideas (Iron Butterfly)
2) Crossword Puzzle ( Lynsey de Paul)
3) Kodachrome (Paul Simon)

_I got a Nikon camera
I love to take a photograph
So mama, don't take my Kodachrome away
_


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Hobbies

1) Stamped Ideas (Iron Butterfly)
2) Crossword Puzzle ( Lynsey de Paul)
3) Kodachrome (Paul Simon)
4) Pinball Wizard( The Who)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Hobbies

1) Stamped Ideas (Iron Butterfly)
2) Crossword Puzzle ( Lynsey de Paul)
3) Kodachrome (Paul Simon)
4) Pinball Wizard( The Who)
5) I've seen the film, I've read the book (Jigsaw)


----------



## Coach G

New theme: Hobbies

1) Stamped Ideas (Iron Butterfly)
2) Crossword Puzzle ( Lynsey de Paul)
3) Kodachrome (Paul Simon)
4) Pinball Wizard( The Who)
5) I've seen the film, I've read the book (Jigsaw)
6) It Was Written in the Stars (old song by Harold Arlen and Leo Robin, most popular version by Ella Fitzgerald; the hobby: astronomy)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Hobbies

1) Stamped Ideas (Iron Butterfly)
2) Crossword Puzzle ( Lynsey de Paul)
3) Kodachrome (Paul Simon)
4) Pinball Wizard( The Who)
5) I've seen the film, I've read the book (Jigsaw)
6) It Was Written in the Stars (old song by Harold Arlen and Leo Robin, most popular version by Ella Fitzgerald; the hobby: astronomy)
7) Listen to the music (Doobie Brothers)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Hobbies

1) Stamped Ideas (Iron Butterfly)
2) Crossword Puzzle ( Lynsey de Paul)
3) Kodachrome (Paul Simon)
4) Pinball Wizard( The Who)
5) I've seen the film, I've read the book (Jigsaw)
6) It Was Written in the Stars (old song by Harold Arlen and Leo Robin, most popular version by Ella Fitzgerald; the hobby: astronomy)
7) Listen to the music (Doobie Brothers)
8) Paint it Black ( Rolling Stones)


----------



## Coach G

New theme: Hobbies

1) Stamped Ideas (Iron Butterfly)
2) Crossword Puzzle ( Lynsey de Paul)
3) Kodachrome (Paul Simon)
4) Pinball Wizard( The Who)
5) I've seen the film, I've read the book (Jigsaw)
6) It Was Written in the Stars (old 
song by Harold Arlen and Leo Robin, most popular version by Ella Fitzgerald; the hobby: astronomy)
7) Listen to the music (Doobie Brothers)
8) Paint it Black ( Rolling Stones)
9) In the Garden (old church song; covered by Elvis Presley and many others)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Hobbies

1) Stamped Ideas (Iron Butterfly)
2) Crossword Puzzle ( Lynsey de Paul)
3) Kodachrome (Paul Simon)
4) Pinball Wizard( The Who)
5) I've seen the film, I've read the book (Jigsaw)
6) It Was Written in the Stars (old
song by Harold Arlen and Leo Robin, most popular version by Ella Fitzgerald; the hobby: astronomy)
7) Listen to the music (Doobie Brothers)
8) Paint it Black ( Rolling Stones)
9) In the Garden (old church song; covered by Elvis Presley and many others) 
10) When I Paint My Masterpiece (Bob Dylan)

New theme: songs about drugs

1) Junkie's Lament (James Taylor)


----------



## Art Rock

Hang on, that's one we definitely did before.

1) Dope Sucks (Herman Brood and his Wild Romance)
4) Drugs (Talking Heads)
6) Drugs and Alcohol (Oasis)
7) Needle and the Damage Done (Neil Young)
8) Smoking Cigarrettes (Golden Earrings)

1) Needle And The Damage Done (Neil Young )
2) Cocaine in my brain (Dillinger)
3) What's the New Mary Jane (The Beatles)
4) Reefer madness (UB40)
5) The Drugs Don't Work ( The Verve)
6) Roll Another Number For The Road (Neil Young)
7) Heroin (The Velvet Underground)
8) Cocaine (JJ Cale)
9) Truckin (Grateful Dead)
10) Legend Of A Mind (Moody Blues)


Shall we try another set with these songs disqualified?


----------



## SanAntone

Why not?

New theme: songs about drugs

DQ

1) Dope Sucks (Herman Brood and his Wild Romance)
4) Drugs (Talking Heads)
6) Drugs and Alcohol (Oasis)
7) Needle and the Damage Done (Neil Young)
8) Smoking Cigarrettes (Golden Earrings)

1) Needle And The Damage Done (Neil Young )
2) Cocaine in my brain (Dillinger)
3) What's the New Mary Jane (The Beatles)
4) Reefer madness (UB40)
5) The Drugs Don't Work ( The Verve)
6) Roll Another Number For The Road (Neil Young)
7) Heroin (The Velvet Underground)
8) Cocaine (JJ Cale)
9) Truckin (Grateful Dead)
10) Legend Of A Mind (Moody Blues)



1) Junkie's Lament (James Taylor)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs about drugs {revisited}

Disqualified songs:

1) Dope Sucks (Herman Brood and his Wild Romance)
4) Drugs (Talking Heads)
6) Drugs and Alcohol (Oasis)
8) Smoking Cigarrettes (Golden Earrings)

1) Needle And The Damage Done (Neil Young )
2) Cocaine in my brain (Dillinger)
3) What's the New Mary Jane (The Beatles)
4) Reefer madness (UB40)
5) The Drugs Don't Work ( The Verve)
6) Roll Another Number For The Road (Neil Young)
7) Heroin (The Velvet Underground)
8) Cocaine (JJ Cale)
9) Truckin (Grateful Dead)
10) Legend Of A Mind (Moody Blues)



1) Junkie's Lament (James Taylor)
2) Brown sugar (Roling Stones)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs about drugs {revisited}

Disqualified songs:

1) Dope Sucks (Herman Brood and his Wild Romance)
4) Drugs (Talking Heads)
6) Drugs and Alcohol (Oasis)
8) Smoking Cigarrettes (Golden Earrings)

1) Needle And The Damage Done (Neil Young )
2) Cocaine in my brain (Dillinger)
3) What's the New Mary Jane (The Beatles)
4) Reefer madness (UB40)
5) The Drugs Don't Work ( The Verve)
6) Roll Another Number For The Road (Neil Young)
7) Heroin (The Velvet Underground)
8) Cocaine (JJ Cale)
9) Truckin (Grateful Dead)
10) Legend Of A Mind (Moody Blues)



1) Junkie's Lament (James Taylor)
2) Brown sugar (Roling Stones)
3)The Drugs Don’t Work (The Verve)


----------



## Coach G

New theme: songs about drugs {revisited}

Disqualified songs:

1) Dope Sucks (Herman Brood and his Wild Romance)
4) Drugs (Talking Heads)
6) Drugs and Alcohol (Oasis)
8) Smoking Cigarrettes (Golden Earrings)

1) Needle And The Damage Done (Neil Young )
2) Cocaine in my brain (Dillinger)
3) What's the New Mary Jane (The Beatles)
4) Reefer madness (UB40)
5) The Drugs Don't Work ( The Verve)
6) Roll Another Number For The Road (Neil Young)
7) Heroin (The Velvet Underground)
8) Cocaine (JJ Cale)
9) Truckin (Grateful Dead)
10) Legend Of A Mind (Moody Blues)



1) Junkie's Lament (James Taylor)
2) Brown sugar (Roling Stones)
3)The Drugs Don’t Work (The Verve)
4) I Get A Kick Out of You (old song by Cole Porter; original version made a reference to cocaine)


----------



## Art Rock

*Final warning, RogerX*. This is the umpteenth time that you post without paying sufficient attention. I don't know what is the reason why you make mistakes orders of magnitude more often than anyone else, but enough is enough.

Updated board:

New theme: songs about drugs {revisited}

Disqualified songs:

1) Dope Sucks (Herman Brood and his Wild Romance)
4) Drugs (Talking Heads)
6) Drugs and Alcohol (Oasis)
8) Smoking Cigarrettes (Golden Earrings)

1) Needle And The Damage Done (Neil Young )
2) Cocaine in my brain (Dillinger)
3) What's the New Mary Jane (The Beatles)
4) Reefer madness (UB40)
5) The Drugs Don't Work ( The Verve)
6) Roll Another Number For The Road (Neil Young)
7) Heroin (The Velvet Underground)
8) Cocaine (JJ Cale)
9) Truckin (Grateful Dead)
10) Legend Of A Mind (Moody Blues)

1) Junkie's Lament (James Taylor)
2) Brown sugar (Roling Stones)
3) I Get A Kick Out of You (old song by Cole Porter; original version made a reference to cocaine)


----------



## Rogerx

My glasses that's all :angel:


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs about drugs {revisited}

Disqualified songs:

1) Dope Sucks (Herman Brood and his Wild Romance)
4) Drugs (Talking Heads)
6) Drugs and Alcohol (Oasis)
8) Smoking Cigarrettes (Golden Earrings)

1) Needle And The Damage Done (Neil Young )
2) Cocaine in my brain (Dillinger)
3) What's the New Mary Jane (The Beatles)
4) Reefer madness (UB40)
5) The Drugs Don't Work ( The Verve)
6) Roll Another Number For The Road (Neil Young)
7) Heroin (The Velvet Underground)
8) Cocaine (JJ Cale)
9) Truckin (Grateful Dead)
10) Legend Of A Mind (Moody Blues)



1) Junkie's Lament (James Taylor)
2) Brown sugar (Roling Stones)
3) I Get A Kick Out of You (old song by Cole Porter; original version made a reference to cocaine)
4) Sex and drugs and rock and roll (Ian Dury)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs about drugs {revisited}

Disqualified songs:

1) Dope Sucks (Herman Brood and his Wild Romance)
4) Drugs (Talking Heads)
6) Drugs and Alcohol (Oasis)
8) Smoking Cigarrettes (Golden Earrings)

1) Needle And The Damage Done (Neil Young )
2) Cocaine in my brain (Dillinger)
3) What's the New Mary Jane (The Beatles)
4) Reefer madness (UB40)
5) The Drugs Don't Work ( The Verve)
6) Roll Another Number For The Road (Neil Young)
7) Heroin (The Velvet Underground)
8) Cocaine (JJ Cale)
9) Truckin (Grateful Dead)
10) Legend Of A Mind (Moody Blues)



1) Junkie's Lament (James Taylor)
2) Brown sugar (Roling Stones)
3) I Get A Kick Out of You (old song by Cole Porter; original version made a reference to cocaine)
4) Sex and drugs and rock and roll (Ian Dury) 
5) All Night Train (The Allman Brothers Band)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: songs about drugs {revisited}

Disqualified songs:

1) Dope Sucks (Herman Brood and his Wild Romance)
4) Drugs (Talking Heads)
6) Drugs and Alcohol (Oasis)
8) Smoking Cigarrettes (Golden Earrings)

1) Needle And The Damage Done (Neil Young )
2) Cocaine in my brain (Dillinger)
3) What's the New Mary Jane (The Beatles)
4) Reefer madness (UB40)
5) The Drugs Don't Work ( The Verve)
6) Roll Another Number For The Road (Neil Young)
7) Heroin (The Velvet Underground)
8) Cocaine (JJ Cale)
9) Truckin (Grateful Dead)
10) Legend Of A Mind (Moody Blues)



1) Junkie's Lament (James Taylor)
2) Brown sugar (Roling Stones)
3) I Get A Kick Out of You (old song by Cole Porter; original version made a reference to cocaine)
4) Sex and drugs and rock and roll (Ian Dury)
5) All Night Train (The Allman Brothers Band)
6) Tonight's The Night (Neil Young)


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

New theme: songs about drugs {revisited}

Disqualified songs:

1) Dope Sucks (Herman Brood and his Wild Romance)
4) Drugs (Talking Heads)
6) Drugs and Alcohol (Oasis)
8) Smoking Cigarrettes (Golden Earrings)

1) Needle And The Damage Done (Neil Young )
2) Cocaine in my brain (Dillinger)
3) What's the New Mary Jane (The Beatles)
4) Reefer madness (UB40)
5) The Drugs Don't Work ( The Verve)
6) Roll Another Number For The Road (Neil Young)
7) Heroin (The Velvet Underground)
8) Cocaine (JJ Cale)
9) Truckin (Grateful Dead)
10) Legend Of A Mind (Moody Blues)



1) Junkie's Lament (James Taylor)
2) Brown sugar (Roling Stones)
3) I Get A Kick Out of You (old song by Cole Porter; original version made a reference to cocaine)
4) Sex and drugs and rock and roll (Ian Dury)
5) All Night Train (The Allman Brothers Band)
6) Tonight's The Night (Neil Young)
7) The Pusher (Steppenwolf)


----------



## Coach G

New theme: songs about drugs {revisited}

Disqualified songs:

1) Dope Sucks (Herman Brood and his Wild Romance)
4) Drugs (Talking Heads)
6) Drugs and Alcohol (Oasis)
8) Smoking Cigarrettes (Golden Earrings)

1) Needle And The Damage Done (Neil Young )
2) Cocaine in my brain (Dillinger)
3) What's the New Mary Jane (The Beatles)
4) Reefer madness (UB40)
5) The Drugs Don't Work ( The Verve)
6) Roll Another Number For The Road (Neil Young)
7) Heroin (The Velvet Underground)
8) Cocaine (JJ Cale)
9) Truckin (Grateful Dead)
10) Legend Of A Mind (Moody Blues)



1) Junkie's Lament (James Taylor)
2) Brown sugar (Roling Stones)
3) I Get A Kick Out of You (old song by Cole Porter; original version made a reference to cocaine)
4) Sex and drugs and rock and roll (Ian Dury)
5) All Night Train (The Allman Brothers Band)
6) Tonight's The Night (Neil Young)
7) The Pusher (Steppenwolf)
8) Lush Life (old jazz song by Billy Strayhorn, sung by Ella Fitzgerald, Sarah Vaughan and many others)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: songs about drugs {revisited}

Disqualified songs:

1) Dope Sucks (Herman Brood and his Wild Romance)
4) Drugs (Talking Heads)
6) Drugs and Alcohol (Oasis)
8) Smoking Cigarrettes (Golden Earrings)

1) Needle And The Damage Done (Neil Young )
2) Cocaine in my brain (Dillinger)
3) What's the New Mary Jane (The Beatles)
4) Reefer madness (UB40)
5) The Drugs Don't Work ( The Verve)
6) Roll Another Number For The Road (Neil Young)
7) Heroin (The Velvet Underground)
8) Cocaine (JJ Cale)
9) Truckin (Grateful Dead)
10) Legend Of A Mind (Moody Blues)



1) Junkie's Lament (James Taylor)
2) Brown sugar (Roling Stones)
3) I Get A Kick Out of You (old song by Cole Porter; original version made a reference to cocaine)
4) Sex and drugs and rock and roll (Ian Dury)
5) All Night Train (The Allman Brothers Band)
6) Tonight's The Night (Neil Young)
7) The Pusher (Steppenwolf)
8) Lush Life (old jazz song by Billy Strayhorn, sung by Ella Fitzgerald, Sarah Vaughan and many others)
9) Don't Bogart Me (Don't Bogart That Joint) (The Fraternity of Man)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs about drugs {revisited}

Disqualified songs:

1) Dope Sucks (Herman Brood and his Wild Romance)
4) Drugs (Talking Heads)
6) Drugs and Alcohol (Oasis)
8) Smoking Cigarrettes (Golden Earrings)

1) Needle And The Damage Done (Neil Young )
2) Cocaine in my brain (Dillinger)
3) What's the New Mary Jane (The Beatles)
4) Reefer madness (UB40)
5) The Drugs Don't Work ( The Verve)
6) Roll Another Number For The Road (Neil Young)
7) Heroin (The Velvet Underground)
8) Cocaine (JJ Cale)
9) Truckin (Grateful Dead)
10) Legend Of A Mind (Moody Blues)



1) Junkie's Lament (James Taylor)
2) Brown sugar (Roling Stones)
3) I Get A Kick Out of You (old song by Cole Porter; original version made a reference to cocaine)
4) Sex and drugs and rock and roll (Ian Dury)
5) All Night Train (The Allman Brothers Band)
6) Tonight's The Night (Neil Young)
7) The Pusher (Steppenwolf)
8) Lush Life (old jazz song by Billy Strayhorn, sung by Ella Fitzgerald, Sarah Vaughan and many others)
9) Don't Bogart Me (Don't Bogart That Joint) (The Fraternity of Man) 
10) Your Bright Baby Blues (Jackson Browne)


Next new theme is up for grabs.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: acts or bands that refer to an independent country (country name, nationality, city, etc). *No countries to be repeated*. The connection must be really meant to be to a country, e.g. The Nice does not count, even though Nice is a French city. Pick a song you like.

1) The gates of door to door (China Crisis)


----------



## Coach G

New theme: acts or bands that refer to an independent country (country name, nationality, city, etc). No countries to be repeated. The connection must be really meant to be to a country, e.g. The Nice does not count, even though Nice is a French city. Pick a song you like.

1) The gates of door to door (China Crisis)
2) Cara Mia (Jay and the Americans)


----------



## SanAntone

Are there ten bands named after different countries?

New theme: acts or bands that refer to an independent country (country name, nationality, city, etc). No countries to be repeated. The connection must be really meant to be to a country, e.g. The Nice does not count, even though Nice is a French city. Pick a song you like.

1) The gates of door to door (China Crisis)
2) Cara Mia (Jay and the Americans) 
3) Candles (Cast Long Shadows) (Brazil)


----------



## Art Rock

SanAntone said:


> Are there ten bands named after different countries?


We'll find out. 

If we get stuck we can go for one repeat per country. Don't give up too quickly, including the next one, I can easily think of five more.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: acts or bands that refer to an independent country (country name, nationality, city, etc). No countries to be repeated. The connection must be really meant to be to a country, e.g. The Nice does not count, even though Nice is a French city. Pick a song you like.

1) The gates of door to door (China Crisis)
2) Cara Mia (Jay and the Americans)
3) Candles (Cast Long Shadows) (Brazil)
4) Through the barricades (Spandau Ballet)


Spandau is a borough of Berlin (Germany), where they saw that name on a wall.


----------



## Azol

New theme: acts or bands that refer to an independent country (country name, nationality, city, etc). No countries to be repeated. The connection must be really meant to be to a country, e.g. The Nice does not count, even though Nice is a French city. Pick a song you like.

1) The gates of door to door (China Crisis)
2) Cara Mia (Jay and the Americans)
3) Candles (Cast Long Shadows) (Brazil)
4) Through the barricades (Spandau Ballet)
5) Whiskey in the Jar (The Dubliners)


----------



## SanAntone

So the band can be named for a city as well? Didn't we do a theme of places recently? Found it, it was songs that refer to a place, not band name.

Proceed with confidence.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: acts or bands that refer to an independent country (country name, nationality, city, etc). No countries to be repeated. The connection must be really meant to be to a country, e.g. The Nice does not count, even though Nice is a French city. Pick a song you like.

1) The gates of door to door (China Crisis)
2) Cara Mia (Jay and the Americans)
3) Candles (Cast Long Shadows) (Brazil)
4) Through the barricades (Spandau Ballet)
5) Whiskey in the Jar (The Dubliners)
6) That beep (Architecture in Helsinki)


----------



## Coach G

New theme: acts or bands that refer to an independent country (country name, nationality, city, etc). No countries to be repeated. The connection must be really meant to be to a country, e.g. The Nice does not count, even though Nice is a French city. Pick a song you like.

1) The gates of door to door (China Crisis)
2) Cara Mia (Jay and the Americans)
3) Candles (Cast Long Shadows) (Brazil)
4) Through the barricades (Spandau Ballet)
5) Whiskey in the Jar (The Dubliners)
6) That beep (Architecture in Helsinki)
7) Auld Lang Syne (Guy Lombardo and his Royal Canadians)


----------



## Coach G

New theme: acts or bands that refer to an independent country (country name, nationality, city, etc). No countries to be repeated. The connection must be really meant to be to a country, e.g. The Nice does not count, even though Nice is a French city. Pick a song you like.

1) The gates of door to door (China Crisis)
2) Cara Mia (Jay and the Americans)
3) Candles (Cast Long Shadows) (Brazil)
4) Through the barricades (Spandau Ballet)
5) Whiskey in the Jar (The Dubliners)
6) That beep (Architecture in Helsinki)
7) Auld Lang Syne (Guy Lombardo and his Royal Canadians)
8) Yesterday's Gone (Chad and Jeremy)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: acts or bands that refer to an independent country (country name, nationality, city, etc). No countries to be repeated. The connection must be really meant to be to a country, e.g. The Nice does not count, even though Nice is a French city. Pick a song you like.

1) The gates of door to door (China Crisis)
2) Cara Mia (Jay and the Americans)
3) Candles (Cast Long Shadows) (Brazil)
4) Through the barricades (Spandau Ballet)
5) Whiskey in the Jar (The Dubliners)
6) That beep (Architecture in Helsinki)
7) Auld Lang Syne (Guy Lombardo and his Royal Canadians)
8) Yesterday's Gone (Chad and Jeremy) 
9) Hounds of Love (Kate Bush) - The bush of Australia.


----------



## Art Rock

Both 8 and 9 are obviously in the "The Nice" category as described in the theme definition.

We're still at #8. I have three perfectly legit answers left, and one that is a little shady.


----------



## Art Rock

If this one is deemed too difficult, feel free to start another in parallel.


----------



## Colin M

New theme: acts or bands that refer to an independent country (country name, nationality, city, etc). No countries to be repeated. The connection must be really meant to be to a country, e.g. The Nice does not count, even though Nice is a French city. Pick a song you like.

1) The gates of door to door (China Crisis)
2) Cara Mia (Jay and the Americans)
3) Candles (Cast Long Shadows) (Brazil)
4) Through the barricades (Spandau Ballet)
5) Whiskey in the Jar (The Dubliners)
6) That beep (Architecture in Helsinki)
7) Auld Lang Syne (Guy Lombardo and his Royal Canadians)
8) Academy Fight Song (Mission of Burma)


----------



## Coach G

New theme: acts or bands that refer to an independent country (country name, nationality, city, etc). No countries to be repeated. The connection must be really meant to be to a country, e.g. The Nice does not count, even though Nice is a French city. Pick a song you like.

1) The gates of door to door (China Crisis)
2) Cara Mia (Jay and the Americans)
3) Candles (Cast Long Shadows) (Brazil)
4) Through the barricades (Spandau Ballet)
5) Whiskey in the Jar (The Dubliners)
6) That beep (Architecture in Helsinki)
7) Auld Lang Syne (Guy Lombardo and his Royal Canadians)
8) Academy Fight Song (Mission of Burma)
9) Pennsylvania Polka (Six Fat Dutchmen) 

Almost there...


----------



## Colin M

New theme: acts or bands that refer to an independent country (country name, nationality, city, etc). No countries to be repeated. The connection must be really meant to be to a country, e.g. The Nice does not count, even though Nice is a French city. Pick a song you like.

1) The gates of door to door (China Crisis)
2) Cara Mia (Jay and the Americans)
3) Candles (Cast Long Shadows) (Brazil)
4) Through the barricades (Spandau Ballet)
5) Whiskey in the Jar (The Dubliners)
6) That beep (Architecture in Helsinki)
7) Auld Lang Syne (Guy Lombardo and his Royal Canadians)
8) Academy Fight Song (Mission of Burma)
9) Pennsylvania Polka (Six Fat Dutchmen) 
10) Ventura Highway (America)


----------



## Colin M

New theme: Songs with the word quiet in the title...

1) Even in the quietest moments (Supertramp)


----------



## Azol

New theme: acts or bands that refer to an independent country (country name, nationality, city, etc). *No countries to be repeated*. The connection must be really meant to be to a country, e.g. The Nice does not count, even though Nice is a French city. Pick a song you like.

1) The gates of door to door (China Crisis)
2) Cara Mia (Jay and the *Americans*)
3) Candles (Cast Long Shadows) (Brazil)
4) Through the barricades (Spandau Ballet)
5) Whiskey in the Jar (The Dubliners)
6) That beep (Architecture in Helsinki)
7) Auld Lang Syne (Guy Lombardo and his Royal Canadians)
8) Academy Fight Song (Mission of Burma)
9) Pennsylvania Polka (Six Fat Dutchmen) 
10) Ventura Highway (*America*)


----------



## Art Rock

So, who'll post the 10th? Neither 8 nor 9 were on my list of possible candidates, so there are at least 3-4 more.


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the new theme: (and any resemblance is coincidental....)

New theme: Songs with the word quiet in the title...

1) Even in the quietest moments (Supertramp)
2) Quiet life (Japan)


----------



## Coach G

Art Rock said:


> So, who'll post the 10th? Neither 8 nor 9 were on my list of possible candidates, so there are at least 3-4 more.


I'm still thinking. I was really scraping the bottom of the barrel with Six Fat Dutchmen, remembered them from one of those old TV commercials advertising a polka anthology super-pack available by mail for 12.99, 15.99 cassette or 8-track.


----------



## Art Rock

Just searched and found we've done two silence themes that yielded a.o. three 'quiet' songs, including mine. These should be disqualified. I'll put up a new #2.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Songs with the word quiet in the title...

Disqualified:
4) Quiet life (Japan)
6) Quiet Storm (Smokey Robinson)
8) Quiet Night of Quiet Stars (Antonio Carlos Jobim)



1) Even in the quietest moments (Supertramp)
2) It's oh so quiet (Bjork)


----------



## Coach G

Art Rock said:


> Just searched and found we've done two silence themes that yielded a.o. three 'quiet' songs, including mine. These should be disqualified. I'll put up a new #2.


...but "Quiet Life" by Japan, qualifies to finish off the previous game, in case no one else noticed.


----------



## Art Rock

I could not resist it.

Japan was one of my remaining options. Then there are reasonably well-known prog bands like U.K. or alternatively, England. The Leningrad cowboys. And a bit more dodgy, Nazareth, which was actually named after the American town rather than the ancient one in Israel.

Shhhhht. We're doing "Quiet" now.


----------



## Azol

New theme: acts or bands that refer to an independent country (country name, nationality, city, etc). *No countries to be repeated*. The connection must be really meant to be to a country, e.g. The Nice does not count, even though Nice is a French city. Pick a song you like.

1) The gates of door to door (China Crisis)
2) Cara Mia (Jay and the *Americans*)
3) Candles (Cast Long Shadows) (Brazil)
4) Through the barricades (Spandau Ballet)
5) Whiskey in the Jar (The Dubliners)
6) That beep (Architecture in Helsinki)
7) Auld Lang Syne (Guy Lombardo and his Royal Canadians)
8) Academy Fight Song (Mission of Burma)
9) Pennsylvania Polka (Six Fat Dutchmen) 
10) Sometimes I Feel So Low (Japan)

Don't thank me


----------



## Art Rock

No reason - you're 3 minutes late.


----------



## Azol

New theme: Songs with the word quiet in the title...

Disqualified:
4) Quiet life (Japan)
6) Quiet Storm (Smokey Robinson)
8) Quiet Night of Quiet Stars (Antonio Carlos Jobim)



1) Even in the quietest moments (Supertramp)
2) It's oh so quiet (Bjork) 
3) Unquiet Slumbers For The Sleepers (Genesis)


----------



## Colin M

New theme: Songs with the word quiet in the title...

Disqualified:
4) Quiet life (Japan)
6) Quiet Storm (Smokey Robinson)
8) Quiet Night of Quiet Stars (Antonio Carlos Jobim)



1) Even in the quietest moments (Supertramp)
2) It's oh so quiet (Bjork) 
3) Unquiet Slumbers For The Sleepers (Genesis)
4) So quiet in here (Van Morrison)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Songs with the word quiet in the title...

Disqualified:
4) Quiet life (Japan)
6) Quiet Storm (Smokey Robinson)
8) Quiet Night of Quiet Stars (Antonio Carlos Jobim)



1) Even in the quietest moments (Supertramp)
2) It's oh so quiet (Bjork)
3) Unquiet Slumbers For The Sleepers (Genesis)
4) So quiet in here (Van Morrison)
5) A quiet moment (Peter Gabriel)


----------



## SanAntone

Art Rock said:


> Both 8 and 9 are obviously in the "The Nice" category as described in the theme definition.
> 
> We're still at #8. I have three perfectly legit answers left, and one that is a little shady.


Then I'm confused if Spandau Ballet refers to Berlin, which is in Germany and is okay?

Doesn't matter since the game is over, but I was just curious.


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Songs with the word quiet in the title...

Disqualified:
4) Quiet life (Japan)
6) Quiet Storm (Smokey Robinson)
8) Quiet Night of Quiet Stars (Antonio Carlos Jobim)



1) Even in the quietest moments (Supertramp)
2) It's oh so quiet (Bjork)
3) Unquiet Slumbers For The Sleepers (Genesis)
4) So quiet in here (Van Morrison)
5) A quiet moment (Peter Gabriel) 
6) Quiet Houses (Fleet Foxes)


----------



## Art Rock

The Nice as a band name has nothing to do with the city Nice in France - therefore it does not qualify. Spandau Ballet was named after a part of Berlin and is OK.

Chad is of course a country in Africa, but in this connection it is just a guy's name that has nothing to do with the country.
The Kate Bush - Australia connection is even more shaky.

Hope this clarifies.


----------



## SanAntone

Art Rock said:


> The Nice as a band name has nothing to do with the city Nice in France - therefore it does not qualify. Spandau Ballet was named after a part of Berlin and is OK.
> 
> Chad is of course a country in Africa, but in this connection it is just a guy's name that has nothing to do with the country.
> The Kate Bush - Australia connection is even more shaky.
> 
> Hope this clarifies.


Okay, I get it now. There had to have been an actual connection, not just the same word/name in the artist/band name.


----------



## Coach G

New theme: Songs with the word quiet in the title...

Disqualified:
4) Quiet life (Japan)
6) Quiet Storm (Smokey Robinson)
8) Quiet Night of Quiet Stars (Antonio Carlos Jobim)



1) Even in the quietest moments (Supertramp)
2) It's oh so quiet (Bjork)
3) Unquiet Slumbers For The Sleepers (Genesis)
4) So quiet in here (Van Morrison)
5) A quiet moment (Peter Gabriel)
6) Quiet Houses (Fleet Foxes)
7) How Proud Our Quiet Don (English translation of Russian song, sung by Paul Robeson)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs with the word quiet in the title...

Disqualified:
4) Quiet life (Japan)
6) Quiet Storm (Smokey Robinson)
8) Quiet Night of Quiet Stars (Antonio Carlos Jobim)



1) Even in the quietest moments (Supertramp)
2) It's oh so quiet (Bjork)
3) Unquiet Slumbers For The Sleepers (Genesis)
4) So quiet in here (Van Morrison)
5) A quiet moment (Peter Gabriel)
6) Quiet Houses (Fleet Foxes)
7) How Proud Our Quiet Don (English translation of Russian song, sung by Paul Robeson)
8) Be Quiet And Drive (Far Away) ( Deftones)


----------



## Art Rock

I think it's time to draw the curtains on this one.

New theme: It 's now or never!
Song titles starting with "Now " or "Never "
(note the blank after the word, so not Nowadays... or Nevertheless...

1) Now I'm here (Queen)


----------



## SanAntone

I think it's time to draw the curtains on this one.

New theme: It 's now or never!
Song titles starting with "Now " or "Never "
(note the blank after the word, so not Nowadays... or Nevertheless...

1) Now I'm here (Queen) 
2) Never My Love (The Association)


----------



## Rogerx

think it's time to draw the curtains on this one.

New theme: It 's now or never!
Song titles starting with "Now " or "Never "
(note the blank after the word, so not Nowadays... or Nevertheless...

1) Now I'm here (Queen)
2) Never My Love (The Association)
3) Never Be Mine ( Kate Bush)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: It 's now or never!
Song titles starting with "Now " or "Never "
(note the blank after the word, so not Nowadays... or Nevertheless...

1) Now I'm here (Queen)
2) Never My Love (The Association)
3) Never Be Mine ( Kate Bush)
4) Now that we've found love (Third World)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: It 's now or never!
Song titles starting with "Now " or "Never "
(note the blank after the word, so not Nowadays... or Nevertheless...

1) Now I'm here (Queen)
2) Never My Love (The Association)
3) Never Be Mine ( Kate Bush)
4) Now that we've found love (Third World) 
5) Now That You're Gone (Sheryl Crow)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: It 's now or never!
Song titles starting with "Now " or "Never "
(note the blank after the word, so not Nowadays... or Nevertheless...

1) Now I'm here (Queen)
2) Never My Love (The Association)
3) Never Be Mine ( Kate Bush)
4) Now that we've found love (Third World)
5) Now That You're Gone (Sheryl Crow)
6) Never Comes the Day ( The Moody Blues)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: It 's now or never!
Song titles starting with "Now " or "Never "
(note the blank after the word, so not Nowadays... or Nevertheless...)

1) Now I'm here (Queen)
2) Never My Love (The Association)
3) Never Be Mine ( Kate Bush)
4) Now that we've found love (Third World)
5) Now That You're Gone (Sheryl Crow)
6) Never Comes the Day ( The Moody Blues)
7) Never marry a railroad man (Shocking Blue)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: It 's now or never!
Song titles starting with "Now " or "Never "
(note the blank after the word, so not Nowadays... or Nevertheless...)

1) Now I'm here (Queen)
2) Never My Love (The Association)
3) Never Be Mine ( Kate Bush)
4) Now that we've found love (Third World)
5) Now That You're Gone (Sheryl Crow)
6) Never Comes the Day ( The Moody Blues)
7) Never marry a railroad man (Shocking Blue) 
8) Now Generation (The Black Eyed Peas)


----------



## Azol

New theme: It 's now or never!
Song titles starting with "Now " or "Never "
(note the blank after the word, so not Nowadays... or Nevertheless...)

1) Now I'm here (Queen)
2) Never My Love (The Association)
3) Never Be Mine ( Kate Bush)
4) Now that we've found love (Third World)
5) Now That You're Gone (Sheryl Crow)
6) Never Comes the Day ( The Moody Blues)
7) Never marry a railroad man (Shocking Blue)
8) Now Generation (The Black Eyed Peas) 
9) Never Mind (Nanci Griffith)


----------



## Art Rock

This video is rather appropriate.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: It 's now or never!
Song titles starting with "Now " or "Never "
(note the blank after the word, so not Nowadays... or Nevertheless...)

1) Now I'm here (Queen)
2) Never My Love (The Association)
3) Never Be Mine ( Kate Bush)
4) Now that we've found love (Third World)
5) Now That You're Gone (Sheryl Crow)
6) Never Comes the Day ( The Moody Blues)
7) Never marry a railroad man (Shocking Blue)
8) Now Generation (The Black Eyed Peas)
9) Never Mind (Nanci Griffith)
10) Never stop (Echo and the Bunnymen)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs about pollution, climate change, etc.

1) Acid rain (Riverside)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs about pollution, climate change, etc.

1) Acid rain (Riverside) 
2) Don't Go Near the Water (The Beach Boys)


----------



## pianozach

Old theme: Songs with the word quiet in the title...

_Disqualified:
4) Quiet life (Japan)
6) Quiet Storm (Smokey Robinson)
8) Quiet Night of Quiet Stars (Antonio Carlos Jobim)
_

1) Even in the quietest moments (Supertramp)
2) It's oh so quiet (Bjork)
3) Unquiet Slumbers For The Sleepers (Genesis)
4) So quiet in here (Van Morrison)
5) A quiet moment (Peter Gabriel)
6) Quiet Houses (Fleet Foxes)
7) How Proud Our Quiet Don (English translation of Russian song, sung by Paul Robeson)
8) Be Quiet And Drive (Far Away) (Deftones)
9) Isn't It Quiet and Cold? (Gentle Giant)

_You guys give up so quickly._


----------



## pianozach

New theme: songs about pollution, climate change, etc.

1) Acid rain (Riverside) 
2) Don't Go Near the Water (The Beach Boys)
3) Pollution (Tom Lehrer)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs about pollution, climate change, etc.

1) Acid rain (Riverside)
2) Don't Go Near the Water (The Beach Boys)
3) Pollution (Tom Lehrer)
4) The Landscape Is Changing (Depeche Mode )


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs about pollution, climate change, etc.

1) Acid rain (Riverside)
2) Don't Go Near the Water (The Beach Boys)
3) Pollution (Tom Lehrer)
4) The Landscape Is Changing (Depeche Mode )
5) Dirty Water (Standells)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs about pollution, climate change, etc.

1) Acid rain (Riverside)
2) Don't Go Near the Water (The Beach Boys)
3) Pollution (Tom Lehrer)
4) The Landscape Is Changing (Depeche Mode )
5) Dirty Water (Standells)
6) The New Pollution (Beck)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs about pollution, climate change, etc.

1) Acid rain (Riverside)
2) Don't Go Near the Water (The Beach Boys)
3) Pollution (Tom Lehrer)
4) The Landscape Is Changing (Depeche Mode )
5) Dirty Water (Standells)
6) The New Pollution (Beck)
7) Tamburitza Lingua (Ani Difranco)

_But one breath at a time is an acceptable plan
She tells herself
And the air is still there
And this morning it's even breathable ._


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs about pollution, climate change, etc.

1) Acid rain (Riverside)
2) Don't Go Near the Water (The Beach Boys)
3) Pollution (Tom Lehrer)
4) The Landscape Is Changing (Depeche Mode )
5) Dirty Water (Standells)
6) The New Pollution (Beck)
7) Tamburitza Lingua (Ani Difranco)
8) Wasteland (Riverside)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs about pollution, climate change, etc.

1) Acid rain (Riverside)
2) Don't Go Near the Water (The Beach Boys)
3) Pollution (Tom Lehrer)
4) The Landscape Is Changing (Depeche Mode )
5) Dirty Water (Standells)
6) The New Pollution (Beck)
7) Tamburitza Lingua (Ani Difranco)
8) Wasteland (Riverside)
9) To the Last Whale ( David Crosby and Graham Nash )


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs about pollution, climate change, etc.

1) Acid rain (Riverside)
2) Don't Go Near the Water (The Beach Boys)
3) Pollution (Tom Lehrer)
4) The Landscape Is Changing (Depeche Mode )
5) Dirty Water (Standells)
6) The New Pollution (Beck)
7) Tamburitza Lingua (Ani Difranco)
8) Wasteland (Riverside)
9) To the Last Whale ( David Crosby and Graham Nash )
10) Down by the river (Albert Hammond)

_The mighty willows weep
Said he
Because they're dying gradually
From the waste from the factories
_

I picked this theme, anyone can start a new one.


----------



## Rogerx

1) He's alive (Don Francisco)
2) King Herod's Song (Alice Cooper )
3) Sinnerman (Nina Simone)
4) Here comes the Flood (Peter Gabriel)
5) Gates Of Eden ( Bob Dylan)
6) Joshua Fit The Battle [of Jericho] (Elvis Presley)
7) A Pillar of Salt (The Thermals)
8) Noah's Dove (10,000 Maniacs)
9) Adam and Eve (Ani DiFranco)
10) The Begat (Finian's Rainbow)

New theme: Bible in general, above are disqualified from one we did in January

1) He Turned the Water Into Wine (Johnny Cash)


----------



## Art Rock

1) He's alive (Don Francisco)
2) King Herod's Song (Alice Cooper )
3) Sinnerman (Nina Simone)
4) Here comes the Flood (Peter Gabriel)
5) Gates Of Eden ( Bob Dylan)
6) Joshua Fit The Battle [of Jericho] (Elvis Presley)
7) A Pillar of Salt (The Thermals)
8) Noah's Dove (10,000 Maniacs)
9) Adam and Eve (Ani DiFranco)
10) The Begat (Finian's Rainbow)

New theme: Bible in general, above are disqualified from one we did in January

1) He Turned the Water Into Wine (Johnny Cash)
2) Blood of Eden (Peter Gabriel)


----------



## Rogerx

1) He's alive (Don Francisco)
2) King Herod's Song (Alice Cooper )
3) Sinnerman (Nina Simone)
4) Here comes the Flood (Peter Gabriel)
5) Gates Of Eden ( Bob Dylan)
6) Joshua Fit The Battle [of Jericho] (Elvis Presley)
7) A Pillar of Salt (The Thermals)
8) Noah's Dove (10,000 Maniacs)
9) Adam and Eve (Ani DiFranco)
10) The Begat (Finian's Rainbow)

New theme: Bible in general, above are disqualified from one we did in January

1) He Turned the Water Into Wine (Johnny Cash)
2) Blood of Eden (Peter Gabriel)
3) Adam's Apple (Aerosmith)


----------



## Art Rock

1) He's alive (Don Francisco)
2) King Herod's Song (Alice Cooper )
3) Sinnerman (Nina Simone)
4) Here comes the Flood (Peter Gabriel)
5) Gates Of Eden ( Bob Dylan)
6) Joshua Fit The Battle [of Jericho] (Elvis Presley)
7) A Pillar of Salt (The Thermals)
8) Noah's Dove (10,000 Maniacs)
9) Adam and Eve (Ani DiFranco)
10) The Begat (Finian's Rainbow)

New theme: Bible in general, above are disqualified from one we did in January

1) He Turned the Water Into Wine (Johnny Cash)
2) Blood of Eden (Peter Gabriel)
3) Adam's Apple (Aerosmith)
4) Hallelujah (Jeff Buckley, original Leonard Cohen)

Various references to the story of David in the Bible.


----------



## SanAntone

1) He's alive (Don Francisco)
2) King Herod's Song (Alice Cooper )
3) Sinnerman (Nina Simone)
4) Here comes the Flood (Peter Gabriel)
5) Gates Of Eden ( Bob Dylan)
6) Joshua Fit The Battle [of Jericho] (Elvis Presley)
7) A Pillar of Salt (The Thermals)
8) Noah's Dove (10,000 Maniacs)
9) Adam and Eve (Ani DiFranco)
10) The Begat (Finian's Rainbow)

New theme: Bible in general, above are disqualified from one we did in January

1) He Turned the Water Into Wine (Johnny Cash)
2) Blood of Eden (Peter Gabriel)
3) Adam's Apple (Aerosmith) 
4) Every Grain Of Sand (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Art Rock

Board correction:

1) He's alive (Don Francisco)
2) King Herod's Song (Alice Cooper )
3) Sinnerman (Nina Simone)
4) Here comes the Flood (Peter Gabriel)
5) Gates Of Eden ( Bob Dylan)
6) Joshua Fit The Battle [of Jericho] (Elvis Presley)
7) A Pillar of Salt (The Thermals)
8) Noah's Dove (10,000 Maniacs)
9) Adam and Eve (Ani DiFranco)
10) The Begat (Finian's Rainbow)

New theme: Bible in general, above are disqualified from one we did in January

1) He Turned the Water Into Wine (Johnny Cash)
2) Blood of Eden (Peter Gabriel)
3) Adam's Apple (Aerosmith)
4) Hallelujah (Jeff Buckley, original Leonard Cohen)
5) Every Grain Of Sand (Bob Dylan)


----------



## pianozach

_DQ:
1) He's alive (Don Francisco)
2) King Herod's Song (Alice Cooper )
3) Sinnerman (Nina Simone)
4) Here comes the Flood (Peter Gabriel)
5) Gates Of Eden ( Bob Dylan)
6) Joshua Fit The Battle [of Jericho] (Elvis Presley)
7) A Pillar of Salt (The Thermals)
8) Noah's Dove (10,000 Maniacs)
9) Adam and Eve (Ani DiFranco)
10) The Begat (Finian's Rainbow)_

*New theme: Bible* in general, above are disqualified from one we did in January

1) He Turned the Water Into Wine (Johnny Cash)
2) Blood of Eden (Peter Gabriel)
3) Adam's Apple (Aerosmith)
4) Hallelujah (Jeff Buckley, original Leonard Cohen)
5) Every Grain Of Sand (Bob Dylan)
6) Land of Canaan (Indigo Girls)


----------



## Art Rock

DQ:
1) He's alive (Don Francisco)
2) King Herod's Song (Alice Cooper )
3) Sinnerman (Nina Simone)
4) Here comes the Flood (Peter Gabriel)
5) Gates Of Eden ( Bob Dylan)
6) Joshua Fit The Battle [of Jericho] (Elvis Presley)
7) A Pillar of Salt (The Thermals)
8) Noah's Dove (10,000 Maniacs)
9) Adam and Eve (Ani DiFranco)
10) The Begat (Finian's Rainbow)

New theme: Bible in general, above are disqualified from one we did in January

1) He Turned the Water Into Wine (Johnny Cash)
2) Blood of Eden (Peter Gabriel)
3) Adam's Apple (Aerosmith)
4) Hallelujah (Jeff Buckley, original Leonard Cohen)
5) Every Grain Of Sand (Bob Dylan)
6) Land of Canaan (Indigo Girls)
7) Go like Elijah (Chi Coltrane)


----------



## Azol

_DQ:
1) He's alive (Don Francisco)
2) King Herod's Song (Alice Cooper )
3) Sinnerman (Nina Simone)
4) Here comes the Flood (Peter Gabriel)
5) Gates Of Eden ( Bob Dylan)
6) Joshua Fit The Battle [of Jericho] (Elvis Presley)
7) A Pillar of Salt (The Thermals)
8) Noah's Dove (10,000 Maniacs)
9) Adam and Eve (Ani DiFranco)
10) The Begat (Finian's Rainbow)
_

New theme: Bible in general, above are disqualified from one we did in January

1) He Turned the Water Into Wine (Johnny Cash)
2) Blood of Eden (Peter Gabriel)
3) Adam's Apple (Aerosmith)
4) Hallelujah (Jeff Buckley, original Leonard Cohen)
5) Every Grain Of Sand (Bob Dylan)
6) Land of Canaan (Indigo Girls)
7) Go like Elijah (Chi Coltrane) 
8) Open Up the Window, Noah (The Seldom Scene)


----------



## SanAntone

DQ:
1) He's alive (Don Francisco)
2) King Herod's Song (Alice Cooper )
3) Sinnerman (Nina Simone)
4) Here comes the Flood (Peter Gabriel)
5) Gates Of Eden ( Bob Dylan)
6) Joshua Fit The Battle [of Jericho] (Elvis Presley)
7) A Pillar of Salt (The Thermals)
8) Noah's Dove (10,000 Maniacs)
9) Adam and Eve (Ani DiFranco)
10) The Begat (Finian's Rainbow)

New theme: Bible in general, above are disqualified from one we did in January

1) He Turned the Water Into Wine (Johnny Cash)
2) Blood of Eden (Peter Gabriel)
3) Adam's Apple (Aerosmith)
4) Hallelujah (Jeff Buckley, original Leonard Cohen)
5) Every Grain Of Sand (Bob Dylan)
6) Land of Canaan (Indigo Girls)
7) Open Up the Window, Noah (The Seldom Scene) 
8) Adam Raised a Cain (Bruce Springsteen)


----------



## Azol

DQ:
1) He's alive (Don Francisco)
2) King Herod's Song (Alice Cooper )
3) Sinnerman (Nina Simone)
4) Here comes the Flood (Peter Gabriel)
5) Gates Of Eden ( Bob Dylan)
6) Joshua Fit The Battle [of Jericho] (Elvis Presley)
7) A Pillar of Salt (The Thermals)
8) Noah's Dove (10,000 Maniacs)
9) Adam and Eve (Ani DiFranco)
10) The Begat (Finian's Rainbow)

New theme: Bible in general, above are disqualified from one we did in January

1) He Turned the Water Into Wine (Johnny Cash)
2) Blood of Eden (Peter Gabriel)
3) Adam's Apple (Aerosmith)
4) Hallelujah (Jeff Buckley, original Leonard Cohen)
5) Every Grain Of Sand (Bob Dylan)
6) Land of Canaan (Indigo Girls)
7) Go like Elijah (Chi Coltrane)
8) Open Up the Window, Noah (The Seldom Scene) 
9) Adam Raised a Cain (Bruce Springsteen)

fixed list


----------



## Coach G

DQ:
1) He's alive (Don Francisco)
2) King Herod's Song (Alice Cooper )
3) Sinnerman (Nina Simone)
4) Here comes the Flood (Peter Gabriel)
5) Gates Of Eden ( Bob Dylan)
6) Joshua Fit The Battle [of Jericho] (Elvis Presley)
7) A Pillar of Salt (The Thermals)
8) Noah's Dove (10,000 Maniacs)
9) Adam and Eve (Ani DiFranco)
10) The Begat (Finian's Rainbow)

New theme: Bible in general, above are disqualified from one we did in January

1) He Turned the Water Into Wine (Johnny Cash)
2) Blood of Eden (Peter Gabriel)
3) Adam's Apple (Aerosmith)
4) Hallelujah (Jeff Buckley, original Leonard Cohen)
5) Every Grain Of Sand (Bob Dylan)
6) Land of Canaan (Indigo Girls)
7) Go like Elijah (Chi Coltrane)
8) Open Up the Window, Noah (The Seldom Scene)
9) Adam Raised a Cain (Bruce Springsteen)
10) Accentuate the Positive (old song by Harold Arlen and Johnny Mercer; makes references to Jonah and Noah)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: we can have it all! Any song title starting with 'All ' (note the blank).

1) All because of you (Geordie)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: we can have it all! Any song title starting with 'All ' (note the blank).

1) All because of you (Geordie)
2) All Dead, All Dead (Queen)


----------



## Coach G

New theme: we can have it all! Any song title starting with 'All ' (note the blank).

1) All because of you (Geordie)
2) All Dead, All Dead (Queen)
3) All Alone (Old song by Irving Berlin; sung by Frank Sinatra, Doris Day, Rosemary Clooney, Sarah Vaughan, etc.)


----------



## Coach G

I know most of my songs are "old". I don't think I'm _that_ old (50s), I just like old songs.


----------



## Azol

New theme: we can have it all! Any song title starting with 'All ' (note the blank).

1) All because of you (Geordie)
2) All Dead, All Dead (Queen)
3) All Alone (Old song by Irving Berlin; sung by Frank Sinatra, Doris Day, Rosemary Clooney, Sarah Vaughan, etc.) 
4) All of the Above (Transatlantic), still my favorite of all the epics they ever did.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: we can have it all! Any song title starting with 'All ' (note the blank).

1) All because of you (Geordie)
2) All Dead, All Dead (Queen)
3) All Alone (Old song by Irving Berlin; sung by Frank Sinatra, Doris Day, Rosemary Clooney, Sarah Vaughan, etc.)
4) All of the Above (Transatlantic), still my favorite of all the epics they ever did.
5) All by myself (Eric Carmen)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: we can have it all! Any song title starting with 'All ' (note the blank).

1) All because of you (Geordie)
2) All Dead, All Dead (Queen)
3) All Alone (Frank Sinatra)
4) All of the Above (Transatlantic)
5) All by myself (Eric Carmen) 
6) All Along the Watchtower (Bob Dylan)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: we can have it all! Any song title starting with 'All ' (note the blank).

1) All because of you (Geordie)
2) All Dead, All Dead (Queen)
3) All Alone (Old song by Irving Berlin; sung by Frank Sinatra, Doris Day, Rosemary Clooney, Sarah Vaughan, etc.)
4) All of the Above (Transatlantic), still my favorite of all the epics they ever did.
5) All by myself (Eric Carmen)
6) All Along the Watchtower (Bob Dylan)
7) All I Wanna Do (Sheryl Crow)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: we can have it all! Any song title starting with 'All ' (note the blank).

1) All because of you (Geordie)
2) All Dead, All Dead (Queen)
3) All Alone (Old song by Irving Berlin; sung by Frank Sinatra, Doris Day, Rosemary Clooney, Sarah Vaughan, etc.)
4) All of the Above (Transatlantic), still my favorite of all the epics they ever did.
5) All by myself (Eric Carmen)
6) All Along the Watchtower (Bob Dylan)
7) All I Wanna Do (Sheryl Crow)
8) All Shall Fall (Immortal)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: we can have it all! Any song title starting with 'All ' (note the blank).

1) All because of you (Geordie)
2) All Dead, All Dead (Queen)
3) All Alone (Old song by Irving Berlin; sung by Frank Sinatra, Doris Day, Rosemary Clooney, Sarah Vaughan, etc.)
4) All of the Above (Transatlantic), still my favorite of all the epics they ever did.
5) All by myself (Eric Carmen)
6) All Along the Watchtower (Bob Dylan)
7) All I Wanna Do (Sheryl Crow)
8) All Shall Fall (Immortal)
9) All in a Night's Work (Dean Martin)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: we can have it all! Any song title starting with 'All ' (note the blank).

1) All because of you (Geordie)
2) All Dead, All Dead (Queen)
3) All Alone (Old song by Irving Berlin; sung by Frank Sinatra, Doris Day, Rosemary Clooney, Sarah Vaughan, etc.)
4) All of the Above (Transatlantic), still my favorite of all the epics they ever did.
5) All by myself (Eric Carmen)
6) All Along the Watchtower (Bob Dylan)
7) All I Wanna Do (Sheryl Crow)
8) All Shall Fall (Immortal)
9) All in a Night's Work (Dean Martin) 
10) All of Me (Willie Nelson)


New theme: songs with the word "nothing" in the title

1) Money For Nothing (Dire Straits)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs with the word "nothing" in the title

1) Money For Nothing (Dire Straits)
2) All Or Nothing ( Small Faces)


----------



## Coach G

New theme: songs with the word "nothing" in the title

1) Money For Nothing (Dire Straits)
2) All Or Nothing ( Small Faces)
3) All or Nothing at All (Frank Sinatra)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs with the word "nothing" in the title

1) Money For Nothing (Dire Straits)
2) All Or Nothing ( Small Faces)
3) All or Nothing at All (Frank Sinatra)
4) Nothing as It Seems ( Pearl Jam)


----------



## Starving Wolf

We did this theme back in June. Here's the DQ list:

_Money for Nothing (Dire Straits)
Ain't Nothing Like The Real Thing (Aretha Franklin)
Nothing In This World (The Kinks)
Nothing's Gonna Change My Love For You (Glenn Medeiros)
Nothing Compares 2 U (Sinead O'Connor)
When You Say Nothing At All (Keith Whitley)
Don't Say Nothing (Patti Smith )
Oh! Sweet Nuthin' (Velvet Underground)
Nothing else matters (Metallica)
Five Per Cent For Nothing ( Yes)_


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs with the word "nothing" in the title

DQ list in Post 10137.

1) All Or Nothing ( Small Faces)
2) All or Nothing at All (Frank Sinatra)
3) Nothing as It Seems ( Pearl Jam)
4) Making Love Out Of Nothing At All (Air Supply)

Updated list with DQs removed.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs with the word "nothing" in the title

DQ list in Post 10137.

1) All Or Nothing ( Small Faces)
2) All or Nothing at All (Frank Sinatra)
3) Nothing as It Seems ( Pearl Jam)
4) Making Love Out Of Nothing At All (Air Supply)
5) Nothing from nothing (Billy Preston)


----------



## Azol

New theme: songs with the word "nothing" in the title

DQ list in Post 10137.

1) All Or Nothing ( Small Faces)
2) All or Nothing at All (Frank Sinatra)
3) Nothing as It Seems ( Pearl Jam)
4) Making Love Out Of Nothing At All (Air Supply)
5) Nothing from nothing (Billy Preston)
6) The Great Nothing (Spock's Beard)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs with the word "nothing" in the title

DQ list in Post 10137.

1) All Or Nothing ( Small Faces)
2) All or Nothing at All (Frank Sinatra)
3) Nothing as It Seems ( Pearl Jam)
4) Making Love Out Of Nothing At All (Air Supply)
5) Nothing from nothing (Billy Preston)
6) The Great Nothing (Spock's Beard)
7) You ain't seen nothing yet (BTO)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs with the word "nothing" in the title

DQ list in Post 10137.

1) All Or Nothing ( Small Faces)
2) All or Nothing at All (Frank Sinatra)
3) Nothing as It Seems ( Pearl Jam)
4) Making Love Out Of Nothing At All (Air Supply)
5) Nothing from nothing (Billy Preston)
6) The Great Nothing (Spock's Beard)
7) You ain't seen nothing yet (BTO)
8) Settle For Nothing ( Rage Against the Machine)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs with the word "nothing" in the title

DQ list in Post 10137.

1) All Or Nothing ( Small Faces)
2) All or Nothing at All (Frank Sinatra)
3) Nothing as It Seems ( Pearl Jam)
4) Making Love Out Of Nothing At All (Air Supply)
5) Nothing from nothing (Billy Preston)
6) The Great Nothing (Spock's Beard)
7) You ain't seen nothing yet (BTO)
8) Settle For Nothing ( Rage Against the Machine)
9) Nothing rhymed (Gilbert O' Sullivan)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs with the word "nothing" in the title

DQ list in Post 10137.

1) All Or Nothing ( Small Faces)
2) All or Nothing at All (Frank Sinatra)
3) Nothing as It Seems ( Pearl Jam)
4) Making Love Out Of Nothing At All (Air Supply)
5) Nothing from nothing (Billy Preston)
6) The Great Nothing (Spock's Beard)
7) You ain't seen nothing yet (BTO)
8) Settle For Nothing ( Rage Against the Machine)
9) Nothing rhymed (Gilbert O' Sullivan)
10) I Who Have Nothing ( Shirley Bassey)

New theme: Bells

1)Saved by the Bell ( Robin Gibb) I could not fin it in the search so....let's try


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Bells

1) Saved by the Bell ( Robin Gibb) 
2) Tubular bells (Mike Oldfield)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Bells

1) Saved by the Bell ( Robin Gibb)
2) Tubular bells (Mike Oldfield) 
3) One Less Bell to Answer (Fifth Dimension)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Bells

1) Saved by the Bell ( Robin Gibb)
2) Tubular bells (Mike Oldfield)
3) One Less Bell to Answer (Fifth Dimension)
4) Bells for her (Tori Amos)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Bells

1) Saved by the Bell ( Robin Gibb)
2) Tubular bells (Mike Oldfield)
3) One Less Bell to Answer (Fifth Dimension)
4) Bells for her (Tori Amos)
5) Wedding Bell Blues(The 5th Dimension)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Bells

1) Saved by the Bell ( Robin Gibb)
2) Tubular bells (Mike Oldfield)
3) One Less Bell to Answer (Fifth Dimension)
4) Bells for her (Tori Amos)
5) Wedding Bell Blues(The 5th Dimension) 
6) Bell Bottom Blues (Derek & the Dominos)


----------



## Coach G

New theme: Bells

1) Saved by the Bell ( Robin Gibb)
2) Tubular bells (Mike Oldfield)
3) One Less Bell to Answer (Fifth Dimension)
4) Bells for her (Tori Amos)
5) Wedding Bell Blues(The 5th Dimension)
6) Oranges and Lemons (sing the bells of St. Clemens) we used to sing this song in grammar school and it still gets stuck in my head several decades later.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Bells

1) Saved by the Bell ( Robin Gibb)
2) Tubular bells (Mike Oldfield)
3) One Less Bell to Answer (Fifth Dimension)
4) Bells for her (Tori Amos)
5) Wedding Bell Blues(The 5th Dimension)
6) Bell Bottom Blues (Derek & the Dominos)
7) Oranges and Lemons (sing the bells of St. Clemens) (A song in Coach G's head)
8) The three bells (Nana Mouskouri)



Um, yeah. One of my wife's favourite singers (one of the few Western artists that were allowed to be played on radio in Shanghai in the eighties). We even attended her farewell tour when she came to Amsterdam in the Concertgebouw.


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Bells

1) Saved by the Bell ( Robin Gibb)
2) Tubular bells (Mike Oldfield)
3) One Less Bell to Answer (Fifth Dimension)
4) Bells for her (Tori Amos)
5) Wedding Bell Blues(The 5th Dimension)
6) Bell Bottom Blues (Derek & the Dominos)
7) Oranges and Lemons (sing the bells of St. Clemens) (A song in Coach G's head)
8) The three bells (Nana Mouskouri)
9) Ring My Bell (Anita Ward)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Bells

1) Saved by the Bell ( Robin Gibb)
2) Tubular bells (Mike Oldfield)
3) One Less Bell to Answer (Fifth Dimension)
4) Bells for her (Tori Amos)
5) Wedding Bell Blues(The 5th Dimension)
6) Bell Bottom Blues (Derek & the Dominos)
7) Oranges and Lemons (sing the bells of St. Clemens) (A song in Coach G's head)
8) The three bells (Nana Mouskouri)
9) Ring My Bell (Anita Ward)
10) Hells Bells (AC/DC)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: trucks

1) Truck Driver Divorce (Frank Zappa)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: trucks

1) Truck Driver Divorce (Frank Zappa) 
2) Six Days On The Road (Dave Dudley)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: trucks

1) Truck Driver Divorce (Frank Zappa) 
2) Six Days On The Road (Dave Dudley)
3) Cars Trucks Buses (Phish)


----------



## Azol

New theme: trucks

1) Truck Driver Divorce (Frank Zappa)
2) Six Days On The Road (Dave Dudley)
3) Cars Trucks Buses (Phish) 
4) Truck Driver's Blues (Marty Stuart)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: trucks

1) Truck Driver Divorce (Frank Zappa)
2) Six Days On The Road (Dave Dudley)
3) Cars Trucks Buses (Phish)
4) Truck Driver's Blues (Marty Stuart)
5) Convoy (CW McCall)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: trucks

1) Truck Driver Divorce (Frank Zappa)
2) Six Days On The Road (Dave Dudley)
3) Cars Trucks Buses (Phish)
4) Truck Driver's Blues (Marty Stuart)
5) Convoy (CW McCall)
6) Truckin' (Grateful Dead)


----------



## Coach G

New theme: trucks

1) Truck Driver Divorce (Frank Zappa)
2) Six Days On The Road (Dave Dudley)
3) Cars Trucks Buses (Phish)
4) Truck Driver's Blues (Marty Stuart)
5) Convoy (CW McCall)
6) Truckin' (Grateful Dead)
7) Phantom 409 (Red Sovine)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: trucks

1) Truck Driver Divorce (Frank Zappa)
2) Six Days On The Road (Dave Dudley)
3) Cars Trucks Buses (Phish)
4) Truck Driver's Blues (Marty Stuart)
5) Convoy (CW McCall)
6) Truckin' (Grateful Dead)
7) Phantom 409 (Red Sovine)
8) Take It Easy (The Eagles)

_ Well, I'm a-standing on a corner
In Winslow, Arizona
Such a fine sight to see
It's a girl, my Lord
In a flat-bed Ford
Slowin' down to take a look at me
_


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: trucks

1) Truck Driver Divorce (Frank Zappa)
2) Six Days On The Road (Dave Dudley)
3) Cars Trucks Buses (Phish)
4) Truck Driver's Blues (Marty Stuart)
5) Convoy (CW McCall)
6) Truckin' (Grateful Dead)
7) Phantom 409 (Red Sovine)
8) Take It Easy (The Eagles)
9) 18 Wheels and a Dozen Roses (Kathy Mattea)


----------



## Azol

New theme: trucks

1) Truck Driver Divorce (Frank Zappa)
2) Six Days On The Road (Dave Dudley)
3) Cars Trucks Buses (Phish)
4) Truck Driver's Blues (Marty Stuart)
5) Convoy (CW McCall)
6) Truckin' (Grateful Dead)
7) Phantom 409 (Red Sovine)
8) Take It Easy (The Eagles)
9) 18 Wheels and a Dozen Roses (Kathy Mattea)
10) East Bound and Down (Jerry Reed)


----------



## Azol

New theme: physics
Song title or band name containing physics term or value. No repeats please! 

1) Stronger than Friction (IQ)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: physics
Song title or band name containing physics term or value. No repeats please!

1) Stronger than Friction (IQ)
2) Gravity eyelids (Porcupine Tree)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: physics
Song title or band name containing physics term or value. No repeats please!

1) Stronger than Friction (IQ)
2) Gravity eyelids (Porcupine Tree) 
3) Particle Man (They Might Be Giants)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: physics
Song title or band name containing physics term or value. No repeats please!

1) Stronger than Friction (IQ)
2) Gravity eyelids (Porcupine Tree) 
3) Particle Man (They Might Be Giants)
4) Neutron Dance (Pointer Sisters)


----------



## Azol

New theme: physics
Song title or band name containing physics term or value. No repeats please!

1) Stronger than Friction (IQ)
2) Gravity eyelids (Porcupine Tree)
3) Particle Man (They Might Be Giants)
4) Neutron Dance (Pointer Sisters)
5) Man-Erg (Van Der Graaf Generator)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: physics
Song title or band name containing physics term or value. No repeats please!

1) Stronger than Friction (IQ)
2) Gravity eyelids (Porcupine Tree)
3) Particle Man (They Might Be Giants)
4) Neutron Dance (Pointer Sisters)
5) Man-Erg (Van Der Graaf Generator)
6) Total Mass Retain (Yes)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: physics
Song title or band name containing physics term or value. No repeats please!

1) Stronger than Friction (IQ)
2) Gravity eyelids (Porcupine Tree)
3) Particle Man (They Might Be Giants)
4) Neutron Dance (Pointer Sisters)
5) Man-Erg (Van Der Graaf Generator)
6) Total Mass Retain (Yes)
7) Down Under (Men At Work)


----------



## Coach G

New theme: physics
Song title or band name containing physics term or value. No repeats please!

1) Stronger than Friction (IQ)
2) Gravity eyelids (Porcupine Tree)
3) Particle Man (They Might Be Giants)
4) Neutron Dance (Pointer Sisters)
5) Man-Erg (Van Der Graaf Generator)
6) Total Mass Retain (Yes)
7) Down Under (Men At Work)
8) Atom Bomb (Blind Boys of Alabama)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: physics
Song title or band name containing physics term or value. No repeats please!

1) Stronger than Friction (IQ)
2) Gravity eyelids (Porcupine Tree)
3) Particle Man (They Might Be Giants)
4) Neutron Dance (Pointer Sisters)
5) Man-Erg (Van Der Graaf Generator)
6) Total Mass Retain (Yes)
7) Down Under (Men At Work)
8) Atom Bomb (Blind Boys of Alabama)
9) Magnetic Fields (Jean-Michel Jarre)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: physics
Song title or band name containing physics term or value. No repeats please!

1) Stronger than Friction (IQ)
2) Gravity eyelids (Porcupine Tree)
3) Particle Man (They Might Be Giants)
4) Neutron Dance (Pointer Sisters)
5) Man-Erg (Van Der Graaf Generator)
6) Total Mass Retain (Yes)
7) Down Under (Men At Work)
8) Atom Bomb (Blind Boys of Alabama)
9) Magnetic Fields (Jean-Michel Jarre) 
10) Super Collider (Fountains of Wayne)

New theme shortly


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs about ************

1) I Touch Myself (Divinyls)


----------



## Rogerx

SanAntone said:


> New theme: songs about ************
> 
> 1) I Touch Myself (Divinyls)


What sort of word is the . ***********


----------



## Starving Wolf

Rogerx said:


> What sort of word is the . ***********


One That people can't look up in "Search Thread" to create a DQ list.


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs about ************

1) I Touch Myself (Divinyls)
2) She Bop (Cindy Lauper)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs about ************

1) I Touch Myself (Divinyls)
2) She Bop (Cindy Lauper)
3) Take On Me ( A-ha)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: songs about ************

1) I Touch Myself (Divinyls)
2) She Bop (Cindy Lauper)
3) Take On Me ( A-ha)
4) Pictures of Lily (The Who)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs about ************

1) I Touch Myself (Divinyls)
2) She Bop (Cindy Lauper)
3) Take On Me ( A-ha)
4) Pictures of Lily (The Who)
5) Turning Japanese (Vapors)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: songs about ************

1) I Touch Myself (Divinyls)
2) She Bop (Cindy Lauper)
3) Take On Me ( A-ha)
4) Pictures of Lily (The Who)
5) Turning Japanese (Vapors)
6) Dancing with Myself (Billy Idol)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs about ************

1) I Touch Myself (Divinyls)
2) She Bop (Cindy Lauper)
3) Take On Me ( A-ha)
4) Pictures of Lily (The Who)
5) Turning Japanese (Vapors)
6) Dancing with Myself (Billy Idol)
7) Captain Jack (Billy Joel)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs about ************

1) I Touch Myself (Divinyls)
2) She Bop (Cindy Lauper)
3) Take On Me ( A-ha)
4) Pictures of Lily (The Who)
5) Turning Japanese (Vapors)
6) Dancing with Myself (Billy Idol)
7) Captain Jack (Billy Joel)
8) Sex in the Summer ( Prince)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs about ************

1) I Touch Myself (Divinyls)
2) She Bop (Cindy Lauper)
3) Take On Me ( A-ha)
4) Pictures of Lily (The Who)
5) Turning Japanese (Vapors)
6) Dancing with Myself (Billy Idol)
7) Captain Jack (Billy Joel)
8) Sex in the Summer ( Prince)
9) My Ding A Long (Chuck Berry)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs about ************

1) I Touch Myself (Divinyls)
2) She Bop (Cindy Lauper)
3) Take On Me ( A-ha)
4) Pictures of Lily (The Who)
5) Turning Japanese (Vapors)
6) Dancing with Myself (Billy Idol)
7) Captain Jack (Billy Joel)
8) Sex in the Summer ( Prince)
9) My Ding A Ling (Chuck Berry)
10) Thinking about you (Radiohead)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: song titles starting with "Don't".

1) Don't look back in anger (Oasis)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: song titles starting with "Don't".

1) Don't look back in anger (Oasis)
2) Don't Ask Me Why ( Eurythmics)


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

New theme: song titles starting with "Don't".

1) Don't look back in anger (Oasis)
2) Don't Ask Me Why ( Eurythmics)
3) Don't Let Me Down (Beatles)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: song titles starting with "Don't".

1) Don't look back in anger (Oasis)
2) Don't Ask Me Why ( Eurythmics)
3) Don't Let Me Down (Beatles)
4) Don't Fear The Reaper (Blue Oyster Cult)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: song titles starting with "Don't".

1) Don't look back in anger (Oasis)
2) Don't Ask Me Why ( Eurythmics)
3) Don't Let Me Down (Beatles)
4) Don't Fear The Reaper (Blue Oyster Cult)
5) Don't give up (Peter Gabriel and Kate Bush)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: song titles starting with "Don't".

1) Don't look back in anger (Oasis)
2) Don't Ask Me Why ( Eurythmics)
3) Don't Let Me Down (Beatles)
4) Don't Fear The Reaper (Blue Oyster Cult)
5) Don't give up (Peter Gabriel and Kate Bush)
6) Don't Believe in Love ( Dido)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: song titles starting with "Don't".

1) Don't look back in anger (Oasis)
2) Don't Ask Me Why ( Eurythmics)
3) Don't Let Me Down (Beatles)
4) Don't Fear The Reaper (Blue Oyster Cult)
5) Don't give up (Peter Gabriel and Kate Bush)
6) Don't Believe in Love ( Dido)
7) Don't Bring Me Down (ELO)


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

New theme: song titles starting with "Don't".

1) Don't look back in anger (Oasis)
2) Don't Ask Me Why ( Eurythmics)
3) Don't Let Me Down (Beatles)
4) Don't Fear The Reaper (Blue Oyster Cult)
5) Don't give up (Peter Gabriel and Kate Bush)
6) Don't Believe in Love ( Dido)
7) Don't Bring Me Down (ELO)
8.) Don't Let the Sun Catch you Crying (Gerry and the Pacemakers)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: song titles starting with "Don't".

1) Don't look back in anger (Oasis)
2) Don't Ask Me Why ( Eurythmics)
3) Don't Let Me Down (Beatles)
4) Don't Fear The Reaper (Blue Oyster Cult)
5) Don't give up (Peter Gabriel and Kate Bush)
6) Don't Believe in Love ( Dido)
7) Don't Bring Me Down (ELO)
8.) Don't Let the Sun Catch you Crying (Gerry and the Pacemakers)
9) Don't Let The Sun Go Down On Me (Elton John)


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

New theme: song titles starting with "Don't".

1) Don't look back in anger (Oasis)
2) Don't Ask Me Why ( Eurythmics)
3) Don't Let Me Down (Beatles)
4) Don't Fear The Reaper (Blue Oyster Cult)
5) Don't give up (Peter Gabriel and Kate Bush)
6) Don't Believe in Love ( Dido)
7) Don't Bring Me Down (ELO)
8.) Don't Let the Sun Catch you Crying (Gerry and the Pacemakers)
9.) Don't Let The Sun Go Down On Me (Elton John)
10) Don't (Bryson Tiller)


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

New theme: song titles starting with "Don't".

1) Don't look back in anger (Oasis)
2) Don't Ask Me Why ( Eurythmics)
3) Don't Let Me Down (Beatles)
4) Don't Fear The Reaper (Blue Oyster Cult)
5) Don't give up (Peter Gabriel and Kate Bush)
6) Don't Believe in Love ( Dido)
7) Don't Bring Me Down (ELO)
8.) Don't Let the Sun Catch you Crying (Gerry and the Pacemakers)
9.) Don't Let The Sun Go Down On Me (Elton John)
10) Don't (Bryson Tiller)
11) Don't Sleep in the Subway (Petula Clark)


----------



## Rogerx

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> New theme: song titles starting with "Don't".
> 
> 1) Don't look back in anger (Oasis)
> 2) Don't Ask Me Why ( Eurythmics)
> 3) Don't Let Me Down (Beatles)
> 4) Don't Fear The Reaper (Blue Oyster Cult)
> 5) Don't give up (Peter Gabriel and Kate Bush)
> 6) Don't Believe in Love ( Dido)
> 7) Don't Bring Me Down (ELO)
> 8.) Don't Let the Sun Catch you Crying (Gerry and the Pacemakers)
> 9.) Don't Let The Sun Go Down On Me (Elton John)
> 10) Don't (Bryson Tiller)
> 11) Don't Sleep in the Subway (Petula Clark)


10 songs and then it stops, you can add a new theme


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

The 11th is my _lagniappe_ and like Glenn Gould I've a thing for Petula Clark.

New theme: *Stuttering Songs* (hope this hasn't been done previously) wherein a repetition of sounds, especially initial consonants, is not only an aspect of the lyrics, but provides meaning in and of itself.

1.) My Generation (Who)


----------



## Azol

New theme: Stuttering Songs (hope this hasn't been done previously) wherein a repetition of sounds, especially initial consonants, is not only an aspect of the lyrics, but provides meaning in and of itself.

1.) My Generation (Who) 
2) Lily The Pink (The Irish Rovers)

_Johnny Hammer had a t-t-terrible s-s-stammer.
He could b-barely s-s-say a word.
So they gave him medicinal compound,
And now he's seen, but never heard._


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Stuttering Songs (hope this hasn't been done previously) wherein a repetition of sounds, especially initial consonants, is not only an aspect of the lyrics, but provides meaning in and of itself.

1) My Generation (Who)
2) Lily The Pink (The Irish Rovers)
3) You ain't seen nothing yet (Bachman Turner Overdrive)


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

1) My Generation (Who)
2) Lily The Pink (The Irish Rovers)
3) You ain't seen nothing yet (Bachman Turner Overdrive)
4) Barbara Ann (Beach Boys)


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

1) My Generation (Who)
2) Lily The Pink (The Irish Rovers)
3) You ain't seen nothing yet (Bachman Turner Overdrive)
4) Barbara Ann (Beach Boys)
5) Poker Face (Lady Gaga)


----------



## Azol

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> 1) My Generation (Who)
> 2) Lily The Pink (The Irish Rovers)
> 3) You ain't seen nothing yet (Bachman Turner Overdrive)
> 4) Barbara Ann (Beach Boys)
> 5) Poker Face (Lady Gaga)


In this game we usually entitled to three entries each and someone should offer theirs inbetween. If no one offers new entries for over 2 hours feel free to add more


----------



## SanAntone

And we copy/paste the theme ...

New theme: Stuttering Songs (hope this hasn't been done previously) wherein a repetition of sounds, especially initial consonants, is not only an aspect of the lyrics, but provides meaning in and of itself.

1) My Generation (Who)
2) Lily The Pink (The Irish Rovers)
3) You ain't seen nothing yet (Bachman Turner Overdrive) 
4) Barbara Ann (Beach Boys)
5) Ch-ch-changes (David Bowie)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Stuttering Songs (hope this hasn't been done previously) wherein a repetition of sounds, especially initial consonants, is not only an aspect of the lyrics, but provides meaning in and of itself.

1) My Generation (Who)
2) Lily The Pink (The Irish Rovers)
3) You ain't seen nothing yet (Bachman Turner Overdrive)
4) Barbara Ann (Beach Boys)
5) Ch-ch-changes (David Bowie)
6) S-S-S-Single bed (Fox)


----------



## Art Rock

Time to refer to rules and suggestions again:

https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/art-rock/3277-generate-play-lists-game.html


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Stuttering Songs (hope this hasn't been done previously) wherein a repetition of sounds, especially initial consonants, is not only an aspect of the lyrics, but provides meaning in and of itself.

1) My Generation (Who)
2) Lily The Pink (The Irish Rovers)
3) You ain't seen nothing yet (Bachman Turner Overdrive)
4) Barbara Ann (Beach Boys)
5) Ch-ch-changes (David Bowie)
6) S-S-S-Single bed (Fox)
7) K-K-K-Katy (Billy Murray)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Stuttering Songs (hope this hasn't been done previously) wherein a repetition of sounds, especially initial consonants, is not only an aspect of the lyrics, but provides meaning in and of itself.

1) My Generation (Who)
2) Lily The Pink (The Irish Rovers)
3) You ain't seen nothing yet (Bachman Turner Overdrive)
4) Barbara Ann (Beach Boys)
5) Ch-ch-changes (David Bowie)
6) S-S-S-Single bed (Fox)
7) K-K-K-Katy (Billy Murray)
8) Bad To The Bone (George Thorogood And The Destroyers)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Stuttering Songs (hope this hasn't been done previously) wherein a repetition of sounds, especially initial consonants, is not only an aspect of the lyrics, but provides meaning in and of itself.

1) My Generation (Who)
2) Lily The Pink (The Irish Rovers)
3) You ain't seen nothing yet (Bachman Turner Overdrive)
4) Barbara Ann (Beach Boys)
5) Ch-ch-changes (David Bowie)
6) S-S-S-Single bed (Fox)
7) K-K-K-Katy (Billy Murray)
8) Bad To The Bone (George Thorogood And The Destroyers)
9) As Good As New (Abba)


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

New theme: Stuttering Songs (hope this hasn't been done previously) wherein a repetition of sounds, especially initial consonants, is not only an aspect of the lyrics, but provides meaning in and of itself.

1) My Generation (Who)
2) Lily The Pink (The Irish Rovers)
3) You ain't seen nothing yet (Bachman Turner Overdrive)
4) Barbara Ann (Beach Boys)
5) Ch-ch-changes (David Bowie)
6) S-S-S-Single bed (Fox)
7) K-K-K-Katy (Billy Murray)
8) Bad To The Bone (George Thorogood And The Destroyers)
9) As Good As New (Abba)
10) K-K-K-Katmandu (Bob Seger)


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

New Theme: *Italian Songs (originally) that made Your Country's Top Ten* with year, please. (italiani, please sit this one out):

1)Nel blu dipinto di blu (aka) Volare (Domenico Modugno) U.S. 1958


----------



## SanAntone

New Theme: Italian Songs (originally) that made Your Country's Top Ten with year, please. (italiani, please sit this one out):

1) Nel blu dipinto di blu (aka) Volare (Domenico Modugno) U.S. 1958 
2) O sole mio a/k/a It's Now or Never (Elvis Presley) 1960


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

New Theme: Italian Songs (originally) that made Your Country's Top Ten with year, please. (italiani, please sit this one out):

1) Nel blu dipinto di blu (aka) Volare (Domenico Modugno) U.S. 1958
2) O sole mio a/k/a It's Now or Never (Elvis Presley) 1960
3) Ti amo" (Umberto Tozzi) Sweden, Switzerland 1977 (a German version that year by Howard Carpendale made #2 in Germany and #10 in Austria).


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Italian Songs (originally) that made Your Country's Top Ten with year, please. (italiani, please sit this one out):

1) Nel blu dipinto di blu (aka) Volare (Domenico Modugno) U.S. 1958
2) O sole mio a/k/a It's Now or Never (Elvis Presley) 1960
3) Ti amo" (Umberto Tozzi) Sweden, Switzerland 1977 (a German version that year by Howard Carpendale made #2 in Germany and #10 in Austria).
4) Marina ( Rocco Granata) ( 1959 Holland/ Belgium)


----------



## SanAntone

Your #4 is the same as #1. Try again.


----------



## Rogerx

SanAntone said:


> Your #4 is the same as #1. Try again.


Done, thank you, it's early


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme: Italian Songs (originally) that made Your Country's Top Ten with year, please. (italiani, please sit this one out):

1) Nel blu dipinto di blu (aka) Volare (Domenico Modugno) U.S. 1958
2) O sole mio a/k/a It's Now or Never (Elvis Presley) 1960
3) Ti amo" (Umberto Tozzi) Sweden, Switzerland 1977 (a German version that year by Howard Carpendale made #2 in Germany and #10 in Austria).
4) Marina ( Rocco Granata) ( 1959 Holland/ Belgium)
5) A far l'amore comincia tu (Raffaella Carra) (NL, #3, 1977)


----------



## Art Rock

This will be my last post in the thread, for practical reasons. it was fun while it lasted. I hope you continue to enjoy it.


----------



## Coach G

New Theme: Italian Songs (originally) that made Your Country's Top Ten with year, please. (italiani, please sit this one out):

1) Nel blu dipinto di blu (aka) Volare (Domenico Modugno) U.S. 1958
2) O sole mio a/k/a It's Now or Never (Elvis Presley) 1960
3) Ti amo" (Umberto Tozzi) Sweden, Switzerland 1977 (a German version that year by Howard Carpendale made #2 in Germany and #10 in Austria).
4) Marina ( Rocco Granata) ( 1959 Holland/ Belgium)
5) A far l'amore comincia tu (Raffaella Carra) (NL, #3, 1977)
6) A Man Without Love a.k.a. Quando m'innamoro (Englebert Humperdink, according to Wikipedia, made #3 Easy Listening Chart in US; made top 10 throughout Europe, Canada & South Africa)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Italian Songs (originally) that made Your Country's Top Ten with year, please. (italiani, please sit this one out):

1) Nel blu dipinto di blu (aka) Volare (Domenico Modugno) U.S. 1958
2) O sole mio a/k/a It's Now or Never (Elvis Presley) 1960
3) Ti amo" (Umberto Tozzi) Sweden, Switzerland 1977 (a German version that year by Howard Carpendale made #2 in Germany and #10 in Austria).
4) Marina ( Rocco Granata) ( 1959 Holland/ Belgium)
5) A far l'amore comincia tu (Raffaella Carra) (NL, #3, 1977)
6) A Man Without Love a.k.a. Quando m'innamoro (Englebert Humperdink, according to Wikipedia, made #3 Easy Listening Chart in US; made top 10 throughout Europe, Canada & South Africa)
7)La solitudine ( Laura Pausini) 1993


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

New Theme: Italian Songs (originally) that made Your Country's Top Ten with year, please. (italiani, please sit this one out):

1) Nel blu dipinto di blu (aka) Volare (Domenico Modugno) U.S. 1958
2) O sole mio a/k/a It's Now or Never (Elvis Presley) 1960
3) Ti amo" (Umberto Tozzi) Sweden, Switzerland 1977 (a German version that year by Howard Carpendale made #2 in Germany and #10 in Austria).
4) Marina ( Rocco Granata) ( 1959 Holland/ Belgium)
5) A far l'amore comincia tu (Raffaella Carra) (NL, #3, 1977)
6) A Man Without Love a.k.a. Quando m'innamoro (Englebert Humperdink, according to Wikipedia, made #3 Easy Listening Chart in US; made top 10 throughout Europe, Canada & South Africa)
7)La solitudine ( Laura Pausini) 1993
8) Prisencolinensinainciusol (Adriano Celentano), released 1972, charted 4th and 5th respectively in Belgium & Netherlands, 6 in France two years later. Nonsense song, see: https://www.npr.org/2012/11/04/1642...1972, Italian pop,wasn't performed in English.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Art Rock said:


> This will be my last post in the thread, for practical reasons. it was fun while it lasted. I hope you continue to enjoy it.


THANKS ART! - Caligari


----------



## SanAntone

Art Rock said:


> This will be my last post in the thread, for practical reasons. it was fun while it lasted. I hope you continue to enjoy it.


You'll be missed. It was your gentle supervision of this thread which contributed greatly to my enjoyment of it.


----------



## Coach G

New Theme: Italian Songs (originally) that made Your Country's Top Ten with year, please. (italiani, please sit this one out):

1) Nel blu dipinto di blu (aka) Volare (Domenico Modugno) U.S. 1958
2) O sole mio a/k/a It's Now or Never (Elvis Presley) 1960
3) Ti amo" (Umberto Tozzi) Sweden, Switzerland 1977 (a German version that year by Howard Carpendale made #2 in Germany and #10 in Austria).
4) Marina ( Rocco Granata) ( 1959 Holland/ Belgium)
5) A far l'amore comincia tu (Raffaella Carra) (NL, #3, 1977)
6) A Man Without Love a.k.a. Quando m'innamoro (Englebert Humperdink, according to Wikipedia, made #3 Easy Listening Chart in US; made top 10 throughout Europe, Canada & South Africa)
7)La solitudine ( Laura Pausini) 1993
8) Prisencolinensinainciusol (Adriano Celentano), released 1972, charted 4th and 5th respectively in Belgium & Netherlands, 6 in France two years later. Nonsense song, see: https://www.npr.org/2012/11/04/16420...20in English.
9) Eh Cumpari (Julius LaRosa, 1953)


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

New Theme: Italian Songs (originally) that made Your Country's Top Ten with year, please. (italiani, please sit this one out):

1) Nel blu dipinto di blu (aka) Volare (Domenico Modugno) U.S. 1958
2) O sole mio a/k/a It's Now or Never (Elvis Presley) 1960
3) Ti amo" (Umberto Tozzi) Sweden, Switzerland 1977 (a German version that year by Howard Carpendale made #2 in Germany and #10 in Austria).
4) Marina ( Rocco Granata) ( 1959 Holland/ Belgium)
5) A far l'amore comincia tu (Raffaella Carra) (NL, #3, 1977)
6) A Man Without Love a.k.a. Quando m'innamoro (Englebert Humperdink, according to Wikipedia, made #3 Easy Listening Chart in US; made top 10 throughout Europe, Canada & South Africa)
7)La solitudine ( Laura Pausini) 1993
8) Prisencolinensinainciusol (Adriano Celentano), released 1972, charted 4th and 5th respectively in Belgium & Netherlands, 6 in France two years later. Nonsense song, see: https://www.npr.org/2012/11/04/16420...20in English.
9) Eh Cumpari (Julius LaRosa, 1953)
10.) Sarà perché ti amo (Ricchi e Poveri) 1977 #1 in France, 2 in Switzerland.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

New Theme: *Songs with the phrase Rolling Stone in lyrics:*

1)"Reading Rolling Stone, Reading Vogue..." _California_ (Joni Mitchell)


----------



## Coach G

New Theme: Songs with the phrase Rolling Stone in lyrics:

1)"Reading Rolling Stone, Reading Vogue..." California (Joni Mitchell)
2) Like a Rolling Stone (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

New Theme: Songs with the phrase Rolling Stone in lyrics:

1)"Reading Rolling Stone, Reading Vogue..." California (Joni Mitchell)
2) Like a Rolling Stone (Bob Dylan)
3.)"I was born to be a rolling stone, movin' 'round w/o a home..." Born to be a rolling stone (Gene Vincent)


----------



## pianozach

New Theme: Songs with the phrase Rolling Stone in lyrics:

1)"Reading Rolling Stone, Reading Vogue..." California (Joni Mitchell)
2) Like a Rolling Stone (Bob Dylan)
3.)"I was born to be a rolling stone, movin' 'round w/o a home..." Born to be a rolling stone (Gene Vincent)
4) Cover of the Rolling Stone (Dr. Hook)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Songs with the phrase Rolling Stone in lyrics:

1)"Reading Rolling Stone, Reading Vogue..." California (Joni Mitchell)
2) Like a Rolling Stone (Bob Dylan)
3.)"I was born to be a rolling stone, movin' 'round w/o a home..." Born to be a rolling stone (Gene Vincent)
4) Cover of the Rolling Stone (Dr. Hook)
5) American Pie (Don MacLean)

_Now, for ten years we've been on our own
And moss grows fat on a rolling stone
But, that's not how it used to be_


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Songs with the phrase Rolling Stone in lyrics:

1)"Reading Rolling Stone, Reading Vogue..." California (Joni Mitchell)
2) Like a Rolling Stone (Bob Dylan)
3.)"I was born to be a rolling stone, movin' 'round w/o a home..." Born to be a rolling stone (Gene Vincent)
4) Cover of the Rolling Stone (Dr. Hook)
5) American Pie (Don MacLean)
6)Rock Steady( Bonnie Raitt)
You need a rock, not a rolling stone.


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Songs with the phrase Rolling Stone in lyrics:

1)"Reading Rolling Stone, Reading Vogue..." California (Joni Mitchell)
2) Like a Rolling Stone (Bob Dylan)
3.)"I was born to be a rolling stone, movin' 'round w/o a home..." Born to be a rolling stone (Gene Vincent)
4) Cover of the Rolling Stone (Dr. Hook)
5) American Pie (Don MacLean)
6)Rock Steady( Bonnie Raitt)
7) Papa Was A Rollin' Stone (Temptations)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Songs with the phrase Rolling Stone in lyrics:

1)"Reading Rolling Stone, Reading Vogue..." California (Joni Mitchell)
2) Like a Rolling Stone (Bob Dylan)
3.)"I was born to be a rolling stone, movin' 'round w/o a home..." Born to be a rolling stone (Gene Vincent)
4) Cover of the Rolling Stone (Dr. Hook)
5) American Pie (Don MacLean)
6)Rock Steady( Bonnie Raitt)
7) Papa Was A Rollin' Stone (Temptations)
8) Born To be A Rolling stone (Gene Vincent )


----------



## pianozach

New Theme: Songs with the phrase Rolling Stone in lyrics:

1)"Reading Rolling Stone, Reading Vogue..." California (Joni Mitchell)
2) Like a Rolling Stone (Bob Dylan)
3.)"I was born to be a rolling stone, movin' 'round w/o a home..." Born to be a rolling stone (Gene Vincent)
4) Cover of the Rolling Stone (Dr. Hook)
5) American Pie (Don MacLean)
6)Rock Steady (Bonnie Raitt)
7) Papa Was A Rollin' Stone (Temptations)
8) Born To be A Rolling stone (Gene Vincent)
9) Smoke on the Water (Deep Purple)

_We ended up at the Grand hotel
It was empty cold and bare
But with the Rolling truck Stones thing just outside
Making our music there
_


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Songs with the phrase Rolling Stone in lyrics:

1)"Reading Rolling Stone, Reading Vogue..." California (Joni Mitchell)
2) Like a Rolling Stone (Bob Dylan)
3.)"I was born to be a rolling stone, movin' 'round w/o a home..." Born to be a rolling stone (Gene Vincent)
4) Cover of the Rolling Stone (Dr. Hook)
5) American Pie (Don MacLean)
6) Rock Steady (Bonnie Raitt)
7) Papa Was A Rollin' Stone (Temptations)
8) Born To be A Rolling stone (Gene Vincent)
9) Smoke on the Water (Deep Purple)
10)Early in the Morning ( Buddy Holly )
"Well you know a rolling stone don't gather no moss


----------



## Rogerx

1) Breaking the Law (Judas Priest)
2) I want to break free (Queen)
3) I'm Broken (Pantera)
4) Breaking the Girl ( Red Hot Chili Peppers)
5) Snap Your Fingers, Snap Your Neck (Prong)
6) Breaking up is hard to do (Neil Sedaka)
7) Breaking Us In Two( Joe Jackson)
8) Breaking the Girl (RHCP)
9) Breakaway (Tracey Ullman)
10) Break My Body (Pixies)


New theme: break/breaking above are disqualified 

1) Don't Go Breaking My Heart ( Elton John and Kiki Dee)


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Songs with the phrase Rolling Stone in lyrics: *REVISION [#8 repeated #3]*

1)"Reading Rolling Stone, Reading Vogue..." California (Joni Mitchell)
2) Like a Rolling Stone (Bob Dylan)
3.)"I was born to be a rolling stone, movin' 'round w/o a home..." Born to be a rolling stone (Gene Vincent)
4) Cover of the Rolling Stone (Dr. Hook)
5) American Pie (Don MacLean)
6) Rock Steady (Bonnie Raitt)
7) Papa Was A Rollin' Stone (Temptations)
8) Smoke on the Water (Deep Purple)
9)Early in the Morning ( Buddy Holly )
"Well you know a rolling stone don't gather no moss
10) Philadelphia Freedom (Elton John) "I used to be a rolling stone..."


----------



## Rogerx

Your to late, we moved one


----------



## SanAntone

1) Breaking the Law (Judas Priest)
2) I want to break free (Queen)
3) I'm Broken (Pantera)
4) Breaking the Girl ( Red Hot Chili Peppers)
5) Snap Your Fingers, Snap Your Neck (Prong)
6) Breaking up is hard to do (Neil Sedaka)
7) Breaking Us In Two( Joe Jackson)
8) Breaking the Girl (RHCP)
9) Breakaway (Tracey Ullman)
10) Break My Body (Pixies)


New theme: break/breaking above are disqualified

1) Don't Go Breaking My Heart ( Elton John and Kiki Dee) 
2) You'll Never Get to Heaven If You Break My Heart (Dionne Warwick)


----------



## Rogerx

1) Breaking the Law (Judas Priest)
2) I want to break free (Queen)
3) I'm Broken (Pantera)
4) Breaking the Girl ( Red Hot Chili Peppers)
5) Snap Your Fingers, Snap Your Neck (Prong)
6) Breaking up is hard to do (Neil Sedaka)
7) Breaking Us In Two( Joe Jackson)
8) Breaking the Girl (RHCP)
9) Breakaway (Tracey Ullman)
10) Break My Body (Pixies)


New theme: break/breaking above are disqualified

1) Don't Go Breaking My Heart ( Elton John and Kiki Dee)
2) You'll Never Get to Heaven If You Break My Heart (Dionne Warwick)
3) Achy Breaky Heart ( Billy Ray Cyrus)


----------



## Starving Wolf

1) Breaking the Law (Judas Priest)
2) I want to break free (Queen)
3) I'm Broken (Pantera)
4) Breaking the Girl ( Red Hot Chili Peppers)
5) Snap Your Fingers, Snap Your Neck (Prong)
6) Breaking up is hard to do (Neil Sedaka)
7) Breaking Us In Two( Joe Jackson)
8) Breaking the Girl (RHCP)
9) Breakaway (Tracey Ullman)
10) Break My Body (Pixies)


New theme: break/breaking above are disqualified

1) Don't Go Breaking My Heart ( Elton John and Kiki Dee)
2) You'll Never Get to Heaven If You Break My Heart (Dionne Warwick)
3) Achy Breaky Heart ( Billy Ray Cyrus)
4) Bringin' On The Heartbreak (Def Leppard)


----------



## SanAntone

1) Breaking the Law (Judas Priest)
2) I want to break free (Queen)
3) I'm Broken (Pantera)
4) Breaking the Girl ( Red Hot Chili Peppers)
5) Snap Your Fingers, Snap Your Neck (Prong)
6) Breaking up is hard to do (Neil Sedaka)
7) Breaking Us In Two( Joe Jackson)
8) Breaking the Girl (RHCP)
9) Breakaway (Tracey Ullman)
10) Break My Body (Pixies)


New theme: break/breaking above are disqualified

1) Don't Go Breaking My Heart ( Elton John and Kiki Dee)
2) You'll Never Get to Heaven If You Break My Heart (Dionne Warwick)
3) Achy Breaky Heart ( Billy Ray Cyrus)
4) Bringin' On The Heartbreak (Def Leppard) 
5) Break On Through (To The Other Side) (The Doors)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

1) Breaking the Law (Judas Priest)
2) I want to break free (Queen)
3) I'm Broken (Pantera)
4) Breaking the Girl ( Red Hot Chili Peppers)
5) Snap Your Fingers, Snap Your Neck (Prong)
6) Breaking up is hard to do (Neil Sedaka)
7) Breaking Us In Two( Joe Jackson)
8) Breaking the Girl (RHCP)
9) Breakaway (Tracey Ullman)
10) Break My Body (Pixies)


New theme: break/breaking above are disqualified

1) Don't Go Breaking My Heart ( Elton John and Kiki Dee)
2) You'll Never Get to Heaven If You Break My Heart (Dionne Warwick)
3) Achy Breaky Heart ( Billy Ray Cyrus)
4) Bringin' On The Heartbreak (Def Leppard) 
5) Break On Through (To The Other Side) (The Doors)
6) Break the Ice (TNT)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: break/breaking above are disqualified

1) Don't Go Breaking My Heart ( Elton John and Kiki Dee)
2) You'll Never Get to Heaven If You Break My Heart (Dionne Warwick)
3) Achy Breaky Heart ( Billy Ray Cyrus)
4) Bringin' On The Heartbreak (Def Leppard) 
5) Break On Through (To The Other Side) (The Doors)
6) Break the Ice (TNT)
7) You're Breakin' My Heart (Harry Nilsson)

Notorious for it's opening line:

_"You're breakin' my heart
You're tearin' it apart
So f*** you"._


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

New theme: break/breaking above are disqualified

1) Don't Go Breaking My Heart ( Elton John and Kiki Dee)
2) You'll Never Get to Heaven If You Break My Heart (Dionne Warwick)
3) Achy Breaky Heart ( Billy Ray Cyrus)
4) Bringin' On The Heartbreak (Def Leppard)
5) Break On Through (To The Other Side) (The Doors)
6) Break the Ice (TNT)
7) You're Breakin' My Heart (Harry Nilsson)
8.) Breaking (Anberlin)

"You make breaking hearts look so easy
Seems like you've done this before
You've got breaking hearts all but down
And you've done this, you've done this before"


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: break/breaking above are disqualified

1) Don't Go Breaking My Heart ( Elton John and Kiki Dee)
2) You'll Never Get to Heaven If You Break My Heart (Dionne Warwick)
3) Achy Breaky Heart ( Billy Ray Cyrus)
4) Bringin' On The Heartbreak (Def Leppard)
5) Break On Through (To The Other Side) (The Doors)
6) Break the Ice (TNT)
7) You're Breakin' My Heart (Harry Nilsson)
8.) Breaking (Anberlin)
9) Lunch break: Peak Hour (Moody Blues)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: break/breaking above are disqualified

1) Don't Go Breaking My Heart ( Elton John and Kiki Dee)
2) You'll Never Get to Heaven If You Break My Heart (Dionne Warwick)
3) Achy Breaky Heart ( Billy Ray Cyrus)
4) Bringin' On The Heartbreak (Def Leppard)
5) Break On Through (To The Other Side) (The Doors)
6) Break the Ice (TNT)
7) You're Breakin' My Heart (Harry Nilsson)
8.) Breaking (Anberlin)
9) Lunch break: Peak Hour (Moody Blues) 
10) Un-break my heart (Toni Braxton)

I will have a new theme shortly.


----------



## SanAntone

*New theme: songs about affairs or one-night stands*. I'm not looking for songs about "cheating" generally but a song that describes a specific affair.

1) Affair on 8th Avenue (Gordon Lightfoot)


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

New theme: songs about affairs or one-night stands. I'm not looking for songs about "cheating" generally but a song that describes a specific affair.

1) Affair on 8th Avenue (Gordon Lightfoot)
2.) Strangers in the Night (Frank Sinatra)


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

New theme: songs about affairs or one-night stands. I'm not looking for songs about "cheating" generally but a song that describes a specific affair.

1) Affair on 8th Avenue (Gordon Lightfoot)
2.) Strangers in the Night (Frank Sinatra)
3.) December, 1963 (Oh, What a Night) Frankie Valli & the Four Seasons


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs about affairs or one-night stands. I'm not looking for songs about "cheating" generally but a song that describes a specific affair.

1) Affair on 8th Avenue (Gordon Lightfoot)
2.) Strangers in the Night (Frank Sinatra)
3) One Night Love Affair (Bryan Adams) just one at the time Ich muss Caligari werden


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs about affairs or one-night stands. I'm not looking for songs about "cheating" generally but a song that describes a specific affair.

1) Affair on 8th Avenue (Gordon Lightfoot)
2.) Strangers in the Night (Frank Sinatra)
3) One Night Love Affair (Bryan Adams) just one at the time Ich muss Caligari werden
4) Norwegian Wood (Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs about affairs or one-night stands. I'm not looking for songs about "cheating" generally but a song that describes a specific affair.

1) Affair on 8th Avenue (Gordon Lightfoot)
2.) Strangers in the Night (Frank Sinatra)
3) One Night Love Affair (Bryan Adams) just one at the time Ich muss Caligari werden
4) Norwegian Wood (Beatles)
5)The Night Before(Lee Hazlewood)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs about affairs or one-night stands. I'm not looking for songs about "cheating" generally but a song that describes a specific affair.

1) Affair on 8th Avenue (Gordon Lightfoot)
2.) Strangers in the Night (Frank Sinatra)
3) One Night Love Affair (Bryan Adams) just one at the time Ich muss Caligari werden
4) Norwegian Wood (Beatles)
5)The Night Before(Lee Hazlewood)
6) Bat Out Of Hell ( Meat Loaf)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs about affairs or one-night stands. I'm not looking for songs about "cheating" generally but a song that describes a specific affair.

1) Affair on 8th Avenue (Gordon Lightfoot)
2.) Strangers in the Night (Frank Sinatra)
3) One Night Love Affair (Bryan Adams) just one at the time Ich muss Caligari werden
4) Norwegian Wood (Beatles)
5)The Night Before(Lee Hazlewood)
6) Bat Out Of Hell ( Meat Loaf) 
7) Will You Love Me Tomorrow (the Shirelles)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs about affairs or one-night stands. I'm not looking for songs about "cheating" generally but a song that describes a specific affair.

1) Affair on 8th Avenue (Gordon Lightfoot)
2.) Strangers in the Night (Frank Sinatra)
3) One Night Love Affair (Bryan Adams) just one at the time Ich muss Caligari werden
4) Norwegian Wood (Beatles)
5)The Night Before(Lee Hazlewood)
6) Bat Out Of Hell ( Meat Loaf)
7) Will You Love Me Tomorrow (the Shirelles)
8) One Night Love Affair(Bryan Adams)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs about affairs or one-night stands. I'm not looking for songs about "cheating" generally but a song that describes a specific affair.

1) Affair on 8th Avenue (Gordon Lightfoot)
2) Strangers in the Night (Frank Sinatra)
3) One Night Love Affair (Bryan Adams) just one at the time Ich muss Caligari werden
4) Norwegian Wood (Beatles)
5) The Night Before (Lee Hazlewood)
6) Bat Out Of Hell (Meat Loaf)
7) Will You Love Me Tomorrow (Shirelles)
8) One Night Love Affair (Bryan Adams) 
9) Come Upstairs (Carly Simon)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: songs about affairs or one-night stands. I'm not looking for songs about "cheating" generally but a song that describes a specific affair.

1) Affair on 8th Avenue (Gordon Lightfoot)
2) Strangers in the Night (Frank Sinatra)
3) One Night Love Affair (Bryan Adams) just one at the time Ich muss Caligari werden
4) Norwegian Wood (Beatles)
5) The Night Before (Lee Hazlewood)
6) Bat Out Of Hell (Meat Loaf)
7) Will You Love Me Tomorrow (Shirelles)
8) One Night Love Affair (Bryan Adams)
9) Come Upstairs (Carly Simon)
10) Goodbye Girl (Squeeze)

Anyone can choose a new theme.


----------



## pianozach

Theme: "Songs with a FIVE syllable word in the title (nonsense words disqualified)"

1) Istanbul (not Constantinople) (The Four Lads)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: "Songs with a FIVE syllable word in the title (nonsense words disqualified)"

1) Istanbul (not Constantinople) (The Four Lads)
2) Anticipation ( Carly Simon)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: "Songs with a FIVE syllable word in the title (nonsense words disqualified)"

1) Istanbul (not Constantinople) (The Four Lads)
2) Anticipation ( Carly Simon)
3) Infatuation (Rod Stewart)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: "Songs with a FIVE syllable word in the title (nonsense words disqualified)"

1) Istanbul (not Constantinople) (The Four Lads)
2) Anticipation ( Carly Simon)
3) Infatuation (Rod Stewart)
4)Uncomplicated ( Elvis Costello)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: "Songs with a FIVE syllable word in the title (nonsense words disqualified)"

1) Istanbul (not Constantinople) (The Four Lads)
2) Anticipation ( Carly Simon)
3) Infatuation (Rod Stewart)
4)Uncomplicated ( Elvis Costello)
5) Chiaroscuro (Paula Cole)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme: "Songs with a FIVE syllable word in the title (nonsense words disqualified)"

1) Istanbul (not Constantinople) (The Four Lads)
2) Anticipation ( Carly Simon)
3) Infatuation (Rod Stewart)
4)Uncomplicated ( Elvis Costello)
5) Chiaroscuro (Paula Cole)...isn't that 4?
6) Now, Diabolical (Satyricon)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: "Songs with a FIVE syllable word in the title (nonsense words disqualified)"

1) Istanbul (not Constantinople) (The Four Lads)
2) Anticipation ( Carly Simon)
3) Infatuation (Rod Stewart)
4)Uncomplicated ( Elvis Costello)
5) Chiaroscuro (Paula Cole)...isn't that 4? ( chi-a-ro-scu-ro)
6) Now, Diabolical (Satyricon)
7) Louisiana ( Randy Newman)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: "Songs with a FIVE syllable word in the title (nonsense words disqualified)"

1) Istanbul (not Constantinople) (The Four Lads)
2) Anticipation (Carly Simon)
3) Infatuation (Rod Stewart)
4)Uncomplicated (Elvis Costello)
5) Chiaroscuro (Paula Cole)...isn't that 4? ( chi-a-ro-scu-ro)
6) Now, Diabolical (Satyricon)
7) Louisiana (Randy Newman)
8) Initiation (Todd Rundgren)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: "Songs with a FIVE syllable word in the title (nonsense words disqualified)"

1) Istanbul (not Constantinople) (The Four Lads)
2) Anticipation (Carly Simon)
3) Infatuation (Rod Stewart)
4)Uncomplicated (Elvis Costello)
5) Chiaroscuro (Paula Cole)...isn't that 4? ( chi-a-ro-scu-ro)
6) Now, Diabolical (Satyricon)
7) Louisiana (Randy Newman)
8) Initiation (Todd Rundgren)
9) Aphrodisiac( Loudon Wainwright III)


----------



## Azol

Theme: "Songs with a FIVE syllable word in the title (nonsense words disqualified)"

1) Istanbul (not Constantinople) (The Four Lads)
2) Anticipation (Carly Simon)
3) Infatuation (Rod Stewart)
4)Uncomplicated (Elvis Costello)
5) Chiaroscuro (Paula Cole)...isn't that 4? ( chi-a-ro-scu-ro)
6) Now, Diabolical (Satyricon)
7) Louisiana (Randy Newman)
8) Initiation (Todd Rundgren)
9) Aphrodisiac( Loudon Wainwright III) 
10) Magnification (Yes)


----------



## Azol

New theme: song titles that contain an answer/reaction to some other song (in this case you have to give both titles), or titles that contain both the question and an answer/reaction at the same time!

1) Six Days on the Road (Dave Dudley) - Six Days Awaiting (Kay Adams)

P.S. This might prove hard, let's see how far can we get.


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: song titles that contain an answer/reaction to some other song (in this case you have to give both titles), or titles that contain both the question and an answer/reaction at the same time!

1) Six Days on the Road (Dave Dudley) - Six Days Awaiting (Kay Adams)
2) Space Oddity; Ashes To Ashes (both by David Bowie)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: song titles that contain an answer/reaction to some other song (in this case you have to give both titles), or titles that contain both the question and an answer/reaction at the same time!

1) Six Days on the Road (Dave Dudley) - Six Days Awaiting (Kay Adams)
2) Space Oddity; Ashes To Ashes (both by David Bowie)
3) Strawberry Fields Forever (The Beatles) - Glass Onion (The Beatles)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: song titles that contain an answer/reaction to some other song (in this case you have to give both titles), or titles that contain both the question and an answer/reaction at the same time!

1) Six Days on the Road (Dave Dudley) - Six Days Awaiting (Kay Adams)
2) Space Oddity; Ashes To Ashes (both by David Bowie)
3) Strawberry Fields Forever (The Beatles) - Glass Onion (The Beatles) 
4) Wild Side of Life (Hank Thompson) - It Wasn't God Who Made Honky-Tonk Angels (Kitty Wells)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: song titles that contain an answer/reaction to some other song (in this case you have to give both titles), or titles that contain both the question and an answer/reaction at the same time!

1) Six Days on the Road (Dave Dudley) - Six Days Awaiting (Kay Adams)
2) Space Oddity; Ashes To Ashes (both by David Bowie)
3) Strawberry Fields Forever (The Beatles) - Glass Onion (The Beatles) 
4) Wild Side of Life (Hank Thompson) - It Wasn't God Who Made Honky-Tonk Angels (Kitty Wells)
5) Answers? Questions! Questions? Answers! (Focus)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: song titles that contain an answer/reaction to some other song (in this case you have to give both titles), or titles that contain both the question and an answer/reaction at the same time!

1) Six Days on the Road (Dave Dudley) - Six Days Awaiting (Kay Adams)
2) Space Oddity; Ashes To Ashes (both by David Bowie)
3) Strawberry Fields Forever (The Beatles) - Glass Onion (The Beatles) 
4) Wild Side of Life (Hank Thompson) - It Wasn't God Who Made Honky-Tonk Angels (Kitty Wells)
5) Answers? Questions! Questions? Answers! (Focus)
6) Southern Man (Neil Young); Sweet Home Alabama (Lynyrd Skynyrd)


----------



## Azol

pianozach said:


> New theme: song titles that contain an answer/reaction to some other song (in this case you have to give both titles), or titles that contain both the question and an answer/reaction at the same time!
> 
> 5) Answers? Questions! Questions? Answers! (Focus)


I planned on using this myself... little did I know about other prog-rock fans on TC!


----------



## Azol

New theme: song titles that contain an answer/reaction to some other song (in this case you have to give both titles), or titles that contain both the question and an answer/reaction at the same time!

1) Six Days on the Road (Dave Dudley) - Six Days Awaiting (Kay Adams)
2) Space Oddity; Ashes To Ashes (both by David Bowie)
3) Strawberry Fields Forever (The Beatles) - Glass Onion (The Beatles)
4) Wild Side of Life (Hank Thompson) - It Wasn't God Who Made Honky-Tonk Angels (Kitty Wells)
5) Answers? Questions! Questions? Answers! (Focus)
6) Southern Man (Neil Young); Sweet Home Alabama (Lynyrd Skynyrd) 
7) PMS I Guess (Jerry Reed) - Hormones (Chet Atkins)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: song titles that contain an answer/reaction to some other song (in this case you have to give both titles), or titles that contain both the question and an answer/reaction at the same time!

1) Six Days on the Road (Dave Dudley) - Six Days Awaiting (Kay Adams)
2) Space Oddity; Ashes To Ashes (both by David Bowie)
3) Strawberry Fields Forever (The Beatles) - Glass Onion (The Beatles)
4) Wild Side of Life (Hank Thompson) - It Wasn't God Who Made Honky-Tonk Angels (Kitty Wells)
5) Answers? Questions! Questions? Answers! (Focus)
6) Southern Man (Neil Young); Sweet Home Alabama (Lynyrd Skynyrd) 
7) PMS I Guess (Jerry Reed) - Hormones (Chet Atkins)
8) Space Oddity (David Bowie); Major Tom (Peter Schilling)


----------



## Coach G

New theme: song titles that contain an answer/reaction to some other song (in this case you have to give both titles), or titles that contain both the question and an answer/reaction at the same time!

1) Six Days on the Road (Dave Dudley) - Six Days Awaiting (Kay Adams)
2) Space Oddity; Ashes To Ashes (both by David Bowie)
3) Strawberry Fields Forever (The Beatles) - Glass Onion (The Beatles)
4) Wild Side of Life (Hank Thompson) - It Wasn't God Who Made Honky-Tonk Angels (Kitty Wells)
5) Answers? Questions! Questions? Answers! (Focus)
6) Southern Man (Neil Young); Sweet Home Alabama (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
7) PMS I Guess (Jerry Reed) - Hormones (Chet Atkins)
8) Space Oddity (David Bowie); Major Tom (Peter Schilling)
9) Too Many People (Paul McCartney)-How Do You Sleep?-(John Lennon)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: song titles that contain an answer/reaction to some other song (in this case you have to give both titles), or titles that contain both the question and an answer/reaction at the same time!

1) Six Days on the Road (Dave Dudley) - Six Days Awaiting (Kay Adams)
2) Space Oddity; Ashes To Ashes (both by David Bowie)
3) Strawberry Fields Forever (The Beatles) - Glass Onion (The Beatles)
4) Wild Side of Life (Hank Thompson) - It Wasn't God Who Made Honky-Tonk Angels (Kitty Wells)
5) Answers? Questions! Questions? Answers! (Focus)
6) Southern Man (Neil Young); Sweet Home Alabama (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
7) PMS I Guess (Jerry Reed) - Hormones (Chet Atkins)
8) Space Oddity (David Bowie); Major Tom (Peter Schilling)
9) Too Many People (Paul McCartney)-How Do You Sleep?-(John Lennon)
10) Anus of Uranus (Klaatu); Silly Boys (Klaatu)

*Silly Boys* was mostly *Anus of Uranus* backwards.


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Different flowers

_DQ list:
New theme: name of a type of flower, preferably in the title. No repeats unless we get stuck.

1) Second Hand Rose (Barbra Streisand)
2) Black Dahlia (Anthrax)
3) The Plum Blossom (Yusef Lateef)
4) Crimson and Clover (Tommy James and the Shondells)
5) Cherry Blossom Clinic (The Move)
6) Daisy Jane ( America)
7) Iris (Goo Goo Dolls)
8) Buttercups ( Fran Healy)
9) Tiptoe Through the Tulips (Tiny Tim)
10) Forget Me Nots (Patrice Rushen)
_

New *theme*: name of a type of *flower*, preferably in the title. No repeats.
DQ list in Post #10280

1) A White Sportcoat (and a Pink Carnation)


----------



## Coach G

Theme: Different flowers


DQ list:
New theme: name of a type of flower, preferably in the title. No repeats unless we get stuck.

1) Second Hand Rose (Barbra Streisand)
2) Black Dahlia (Anthrax)
3) The Plum Blossom (Yusef Lateef)
4) Crimson and Clover (Tommy James and the Shondells)
5) Cherry Blossom Clinic (The Move)
6) Daisy Jane ( America)
7) Iris (Goo Goo Dolls)
8) Buttercups ( Fran Healy)
9) Tiptoe Through the Tulips (Tiny Tim)
10) Forget Me Nots (Patrice Rushen)


New theme: name of a type of flower, preferably in the title. No repeats.
DQ list in Post #10280

1) A White Sportcoat (and a Pink Carnation)
2) White Rose of Athens (Nana Mouskouri)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Different flowers


DQ list:
New theme: name of a type of flower, preferably in the title. No repeats unless we get stuck.

1) Second Hand Rose (Barbra Streisand)
2) Black Dahlia (Anthrax)
3) The Plum Blossom (Yusef Lateef)
4) Crimson and Clover (Tommy James and the Shondells)
5) Cherry Blossom Clinic (The Move)
6) Daisy Jane ( America)
7) Iris (Goo Goo Dolls)
8) Buttercups ( Fran Healy)
9) Tiptoe Through the Tulips (Tiny Tim)
10) Forget Me Nots (Patrice Rushen)


New theme: name of a type of flower, preferably in the title. No repeats.
DQ list in Post #10280

1) A White Sportcoat (and a Pink Carnation)
2) White Rose of Athens (Nana Mouskouri)
3) Hyacinth House( The Doors)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Different flowers


DQ list:
New theme: name of a type of flower, preferably in the title. No repeats unless we get stuck.

1) Second Hand Rose (Barbra Streisand)
2) Black Dahlia (Anthrax)
3) The Plum Blossom (Yusef Lateef)
4) Crimson and Clover (Tommy James and the Shondells)
5) Cherry Blossom Clinic (The Move)
6) Daisy Jane ( America)
7) Iris (Goo Goo Dolls)
8) Buttercups ( Fran Healy)
9) Tiptoe Through the Tulips (Tiny Tim)
10) Forget Me Nots (Patrice Rushen)


New theme: name of a type of flower, preferably in the title. No repeats.
DQ list in Post #10280

1) A White Sportcoat (and a Pink Carnation)
2) White Rose of Athens (Nana Mouskouri)
3) Hyacinth House( The Doors)
4) Pictures of Lily (Who)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Different flowers


DQ list:
New theme: name of a type of flower, preferably in the title. No repeats unless we get stuck.

1) Second Hand Rose (Barbra Streisand)
2) Black Dahlia (Anthrax)
3) The Plum Blossom (Yusef Lateef)
4) Crimson and Clover (Tommy James and the Shondells)
5) Cherry Blossom Clinic (The Move)
6) Daisy Jane ( America)
7) Iris (Goo Goo Dolls)
8) Buttercups ( Fran Healy)
9) Tiptoe Through the Tulips (Tiny Tim)
10) Forget Me Nots (Patrice Rushen)


New theme: name of a type of flower, preferably in the title. No repeats.
DQ list in Post #10280

1) A White Sportcoat (and a Pink Carnation)
2) White Rose of Athens (Nana Mouskouri)
3) Hyacinth House( The Doors)
4) Pictures of Lily (Who)
5) 18 Yellow Roses ( Bobby Darin )


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Different flowers


DQ list:
New theme: name of a type of flower, preferably in the title. No repeats unless we get stuck.

1) Second Hand Rose (Barbra Streisand)
2) Black Dahlia (Anthrax)
3) The Plum Blossom (Yusef Lateef)
4) Crimson and Clover (Tommy James and the Shondells)
5) Cherry Blossom Clinic (The Move)
6) Daisy Jane ( America)
7) Iris (Goo Goo Dolls)
8) Buttercups ( Fran Healy)
9) Tiptoe Through the Tulips (Tiny Tim)
10) Forget Me Nots (Patrice Rushen)


New theme: name of a type of flower, preferably in the title. No repeats.
DQ list in Post #10280

1) A White Sportcoat (and a Pink Carnation)
2) White Rose of Athens (Nana Mouskouri)
3) Hyacinth House( The Doors)
4) Pictures of Lily (Who)
5) 18 Yellow Roses ( Bobby Darin )
6) Daisy Bell (Bicycle Built For Two) (Nat King Cole)

Isn't #5 a repeat? #2 used Rose.


----------



## Rogerx

Isn't #5 a repeat? #2 used Rose, so did no 1 that's why , so please :more specific, I never understand if it is the artist or song / subject .


----------



## pianozach

Rogerx said:


> Isn't #5 a repeat? #2 used Rose, so did no 1 that's why , so please :more specific, I never understand if it is the artist or song / subject .


Yes, #5 repeats Rose, already used in #2. #1 was 'carnation'. We can repeat flowers used in the DQ list, but not song titles.

New *theme*: name of a type of *flower*, *preferably in the title*. No repeats.

Corrected list:

New theme: name of a type of flower, preferably in the title. No repeats.
DQ list in Post #10280

1) A White Sportcoat (and a Pink Carnation)
2) White Rose of Athens (Nana Mouskouri)
3) Hyacinth House( The Doors)
4) Pictures of Lily (Who)
5) Daisy Bell (Bicycle Built For Two) (Nat King Cole)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: name of a type of flower, preferably in the title. No repeats.
DQ list in Post #10280

1) A White Sport Coat (and a Pink Carnation) (Marty Robbins)
2) White Rose of Athens (Nana Mouskouri)
3) Hyacinth House (The Doors)
4) Pictures of Lily (Who)
5) Daisy Bell (Bicycle Built For Two) (Nat King Cole)
6) Iris (Hold Me Close) (U2)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: name of a type of flower, preferably in the title. No repeats.
DQ list in Post #10280

1) A White Sport Coat (and a Pink Carnation) (Marty Robbins)
2) White Rose of Athens (Nana Mouskouri)
3) Hyacinth House (The Doors)
4) Pictures of Lily (Who)
5) Daisy Bell (Bicycle Built For Two) (Nat King Cole)
6) Iris (Hold Me Close) (U2)
7) Tulips from Amsterdam (Jo Vally) ( Not kidding, it's real)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: name of a type of flower, preferably in the title. No repeats.
_DQ list in Post #10280
_
1) A White Sport Coat (and a Pink Carnation) (Marty Robbins)
2) White Rose of Athens (Nana Mouskouri)
3) Hyacinth House (The Doors)
4) Pictures of Lily (Who)
5) Daisy Bell (Bicycle Built For Two) (Nat King Cole)
6) Iris (Hold Me Close) (U2)
7) Tulips from Amsterdam (Jo Vally) (Not kidding, it's real)
8) When The Apple Blossoms Bloom In The Windmills Of Your Mind I'll Be Your Valentine (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: name of a type of flower, preferably in the title. No repeats.
DQ list in Post #10280

1) A White Sport Coat (and a Pink Carnation) (Marty Robbins)
2) White Rose of Athens (Nana Mouskouri)
3) Hyacinth House (The Doors)
4) Pictures of Lily (Who)
5) Daisy Bell (Bicycle Built For Two) (Nat King Cole)
6) Iris (Hold Me Close) (U2)
7) Tulips from Amsterdam (Jo Vally) (Not kidding, it's real)
8) When The Apple Blossoms Bloom In The Windmills Of Your Mind I'll Be Your Valentine (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
9) A White Sport Coat and a Pink Carnation( The King Brothers)


----------



## Starving Wolf

#9 is a cover version of #1.


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: name of a type of flower, preferably in the title. No repeats.
DQ list in Post #10280

1) A White Sport Coat (and a Pink Carnation) (Marty Robbins)
2) White Rose of Athens (Nana Mouskouri)
3) Hyacinth House (The Doors)
4) Pictures of Lily (Who)
5) Daisy Bell (Bicycle Built For Two) (Nat King Cole)
6) Iris (Hold Me Close) (U2)
7) Tulips from Amsterdam (Jo Vally) (Not kidding, it's real)
8) When The Apple Blossoms Bloom In The Windmills Of Your Mind I'll Be Your Valentine (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
9) Build Me Up Butter cup (Foundation's)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: name of a type of flower, preferably in the title. No repeats.
DQ list in Post #10280

1) A White Sport Coat (and a Pink Carnation) (Marty Robbins)
2) White Rose of Athens (Nana Mouskouri)
3) Hyacinth House (The Doors)
4) Pictures of Lily (Who)
5) Daisy Bell (Bicycle Built For Two) (Nat King Cole)
6) Iris (Hold Me Close) (U2)
7) Tulips from Amsterdam (Jo Vally) (Not kidding, it's real)
8) When The Apple Blossoms Bloom In The Windmills Of Your Mind I'll Be Your Valentine (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
9) Build Me Up Butter cup (Foundation's)
10) The Appleblossom Rag( Josh Ritter)


----------



## Rogerx

Anyone can choose new theme


----------



## Starving Wolf

Nope, #10 repeats the flower used in #8, so the list isn't finished yet.


----------



## Rogerx

Starving Wolf said:


> Nope, #10 repeats the flower used in #8, so the list isn't finished yet.


Din't we have a deal the if we are stuck we could repeat?


----------



## Starving Wolf

Pianozach's theme, so that's his call. I think the phrase you're remembering was part of the DQ list quoted text.


----------



## Rogerx

Starving Wolf said:


> Pianozach's theme, so that's his call. I think the phrase you're remembering was part of the DQ list quoted text.


If see the time line of posting it's about time (my time) hours of no activity, perhaps we should loosen up a bit


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: name of a type of flower, preferably in the title. No repeats.
DQ list in Post #10280

1) A White Sport Coat (and a Pink Carnation) (Marty Robbins)
2) White Rose of Athens (Nana Mouskouri)
3) Hyacinth House (The Doors)
4) Pictures of Lily (Who)
5) Daisy Bell (Bicycle Built For Two) (Nat King Cole)
6) Iris (Hold Me Close) (U2)
7) Tulips from Amsterdam (Jo Vally) (Not kidding, it's real)
8) When The Apple Blossoms Bloom In The Windmills Of Your Mind I'll Be Your Valentine (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
9) Build Me Up Butter cup (Foundation's)
10)Marigold ( Nirvana)


----------



## pianozach

That's better.

No, we hadn't had a loosening up of the "no repeat" rule.

Good morning! It's 6:48 AM here in California. Sun just came up like 15 minutes ago.

It's almost 4 PM in Belgium.

.

*THEME: Time, chronos, minutes, hours, days, eaons, etc.*

1) No Time To Die (Billie Eilish)


----------



## Rogerx

THEME: Time, chronos, minutes, hours, days, eaons, etc.

1) No Time To Die (Billie Eilish)
2) 25 Minutes To Go (Johnny Cash)


----------



## SanAntone

THEME: Time, chronos, minutes, hours, days, eaons, etc.

1) No Time To Die (Billie Eilish)
2) 25 Minutes To Go (Johnny Cash) 
3) Eight Days a Week (The Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

THEME: Time, chronos, minutes, hours, days, eaons, etc.

1) No Time To Die (Billie Eilish)
2) 25 Minutes To Go (Johnny Cash)
3) Eight Days a Week (The Beatles)
4) In The Wee Small Hours Of The Morning (Frank Sinatra)


----------



## Azol

THEME: Time, chronos, minutes, hours, days, eaons, etc.

1) No Time To Die (Billie Eilish)
2) 25 Minutes To Go (Johnny Cash)
3) Eight Days a Week (The Beatles)
4) In The Wee Small Hours Of The Morning (Frank Sinatra) 
5) Atlantis' Agony at June 5th - 8498, 13 P.M. Gregorian Earthtime (Eloy)


----------



## SanAntone

THEME: Time, chronos, minutes, hours, days, eaons, etc.

1) No Time To Die (Billie Eilish)
2) 25 Minutes To Go (Johnny Cash)
3) Eight Days a Week (The Beatles)
4) In The Wee Small Hours Of The Morning (Frank Sinatra)
5) Atlantis' Agony at June 5th - 8498, 13 P.M. Gregorian Earthtime (Eloy) 
6) New York Minute (Don Henley)


----------



## Azol

THEME: Time, chronos, minutes, hours, days, eaons, etc.

1) No Time To Die (Billie Eilish)
2) 25 Minutes To Go (Johnny Cash)
3) Eight Days a Week (The Beatles)
4) In The Wee Small Hours Of The Morning (Frank Sinatra)
5) Atlantis' Agony at June 5th - 8498, 13 P.M. Gregorian Earthtime (Eloy)
6) New York Minute (Don Henley) 
7) Moment in Time (Karnataka)


----------



## Coach G

THEME: Time, chronos, minutes, hours, days, eaons, etc.

1) No Time To Die (Billie Eilish)
2) 25 Minutes To Go (Johnny Cash)
3) Eight Days a Week (The Beatles)
4) In The Wee Small Hours Of The Morning (Frank Sinatra)
5) Atlantis' Agony at June 5th - 8498, 13 P.M. Gregorian Earthtime (Eloy)
6) New York Minute (Don Henley)
7) Moment in Time (Karnataka)
8) In the Year 2525 (Zagar & Evans)


----------



## Starving Wolf

THEME: Time, chronos, minutes, hours, days, eaons, etc.

1) No Time To Die (Billie Eilish)
2) 25 Minutes To Go (Johnny Cash)
3) Eight Days a Week (The Beatles)
4) In The Wee Small Hours Of The Morning (Frank Sinatra)
5) Atlantis' Agony at June 5th - 8498, 13 P.M. Gregorian Earthtime (Eloy)
6) New York Minute (Don Henley)
7) Moment in Time (Karnataka)
8) In the Year 2525 (Zagar & Evans)
9) 25 Or 6 To Four (Chicago)


----------



## SanAntone

THEME: Time, chronos, minutes, hours, days, eaons, etc.

1) No Time To Die (Billie Eilish)
2) 25 Minutes To Go (Johnny Cash)
3) Eight Days a Week (The Beatles)
4) In The Wee Small Hours Of The Morning (Frank Sinatra)
5) Atlantis' Agony at June 5th - 8498, 13 P.M. Gregorian Earthtime (Eloy)
6) New York Minute (Don Henley)
7) Moment in Time (Karnataka)
8) In the Year 2525 (Zagar & Evans)
9) 25 Or 6 To Four (Chicago) 
10) Minute by Minute (Doobie Brothers)

I will have a new theme soon.


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs inspired by or about dreams or dreaming. If the dream connection is not obvious quote the relevant lyrics.

1) Hurdy-Gurdy Man (Donovan)

_Thrown like a star in my vast sleep
I opened my eyes to take a peek
To find that I was by the sea
Gazing with tranquility_


----------



## Starving Wolf

We've Done similar themes before:

_New theme: songs inspired by dreams

1) In Dreams (Roy Orbison)
2) Dreamweaver (Gary Wright)
3) Sweet Dreams (Are Made of This) (Eurythmics)
4) #9 Dream (John Lennon)
5) Dream Evil (Dio)
6) All I Have To Do Is Dream (The Everly Brothers)
7) Dreaming (The Cosmic Rays)
8) Feelin' Alright? (Traffic/Joe Cocker)
9) These Dreams (Heart)
10) I have a dream ( ABBA)

Theme = Dreams

1) Don't Dream It's Over (Crowded House)
2) Dream Weaver (Gary Wright)
3) Dream On (Aerosmith)
4) Sweet Dreams (Are Made Of This) (Eurythmics)
5) #9 Dream (John Lennon)
6) All I Have To Do Is Dream (Everly Brothers)
7) Dream a Little Dream of Me (Louis Armstrong)
8) Baku the Dream Eater (Oregon)
9) Dreams - (Fleetwood Mac)
10) Nice Dream (Radiohead)

New theme: bedtime, going to bed/sleep

1) Golden Slumbers (Beatles)
2) Sleeps With Angels (Neil Young)
3) I Go to Sleep (The Pretenders)
4) Enter Sandman (Metallica)
5) Sleepin' on the Foldout (Brad Paisley)
6) Love Is Only Sleeping (Monkees)
7) Dream a little dream of me ( Mama's and the Papa's)
8) Mister Sandman (Chordettes)
9) Lullaby in Ragtime (Harry Nilsson)
10) Dreams (Fleetwood Mac)_


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs inspired by or about dreams or dreaming. If the dream connection is not obvious quote the relevant lyrics.

1) Hurdy-Gurdy Man (Donovan)
2) Only In My Dreams (Debbie Gibson)

DQ list in Post 10313


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: songs inspired by or about dreams or dreaming. If the dream connection is not obvious quote the relevant lyrics.

1) Hurdy-Gurdy Man (Donovan)
2) Only In My Dreams (Debbie Gibson)
3) After The Gold Rush (Neil Young)

DQ list in Post 10313


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs inspired by or about dreams or dreaming. If the dream connection is not obvious quote the relevant lyrics.

1) Hurdy-Gurdy Man (Donovan)
2) Only In My Dreams (Debbie Gibson)
3) After The Gold Rush (Neil Young)
4) I Had Too Much To Dream (Electric Prunes)

DQ list in Post 10313


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs inspired by or about dreams or dreaming. If the dream connection is not obvious quote the relevant lyrics.

1) Hurdy-Gurdy Man (Donovan)
2) Only In My Dreams (Debbie Gibson)
3) After The Gold Rush (Neil Young)
4) I Had Too Much To Dream (Electric Prunes)
5) Paprika Plains (Joni Mitchell)

Much of this 16 minute song employs surrealistic dreamlike images, but there is a specific lyric:

_I dream Paprika plains
Vast and bleak and god forsaken
_
DQ list in Post 10313


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs inspired by or about dreams or dreaming. If the dream connection is not obvious quote the relevant lyrics.

1) Hurdy-Gurdy Man (Donovan)
2) Only In My Dreams (Debbie Gibson)
3) After The Gold Rush (Neil Young)
4) I Had Too Much To Dream (Electric Prunes)
5) Paprika Plains (Joni Mitchell)
6) 22 Dreams ( Paul Weller)

DQ list in Post 10313


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs inspired by or about dreams or dreaming. If the dream connection is not obvious quote the relevant lyrics.

1) Hurdy-Gurdy Man (Donovan)
2) Only In My Dreams (Debbie Gibson)
3) After The Gold Rush (Neil Young)
4) I Had Too Much To Dream (Electric Prunes)
5) Paprika Plains (Joni Mitchell)
6) 22 Dreams ( Paul Weller)
7) I Had a Dream Last Night (Randy Newman)

DQ list in Post 10313


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs inspired by or about dreams or dreaming. If the dream connection is not obvious quote the relevant lyrics.

1) Hurdy-Gurdy Man (Donovan)
2) Only In My Dreams (Debbie Gibson)
3) After The Gold Rush (Neil Young)
4) I Had Too Much To Dream (Electric Prunes)
5) Paprika Plains (Joni Mitchell)
6) 22 Dreams ( Paul Weller)
7) I Had a Dream Last Night (Randy Newman)
8) Flashbacks, Memories, and Dreams ( The Virgins)



DQ list in Post 10313


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs inspired by or about dreams or dreaming. If the dream connection is not obvious quote the relevant lyrics.

1) Hurdy-Gurdy Man (Donovan)
2) Only In My Dreams (Debbie Gibson)
3) After The Gold Rush (Neil Young)
4) I Had Too Much To Dream (Electric Prunes)
5) Paprika Plains (Joni Mitchell)
6) 22 Dreams ( Paul Weller)
7) I Had a Dream Last Night (Randy Newman)
8) Flashbacks, Memories, and Dreams ( The Virgins)
9) Red Rain (Peter Gabriel)

_I am standing up at the water's edge in my dream_

DQ list in Post 10313


----------



## Rogerx

1) Hurdy-Gurdy Man (Donovan)
2) Only In My Dreams (Debbie Gibson)
3) After The Gold Rush (Neil Young)
4) I Had Too Much To Dream (Electric Prunes)
5) Paprika Plains (Joni Mitchell)
6) 22 Dreams ( Paul Weller)
7) I Had a Dream Last Night (Randy Newman)
8) Flashbacks, Memories, and Dreams ( The Virgins)
9) Red Rain (Peter Gabriel)
10)Always In My Dreams ( Joan Armatrading)


----------



## Rogerx

Gives me a new Theme: Understanding.

1) Let Me Be There (Olivia Newton-John)
2) Don't Let Me Be Misunderstood (Animals)
3) You'll Be in My Heart (Phil Collins)
4) "(What's So Funny 'Bout) Peace, Love, and Understanding (Elvis Costello)
5) Little Miss Understood (Rod Stewart)
6) Deeper Understanding (Kate Bush)
7) Try a Little Understanding (Rufus)
8) See My Way (Blodwyn Pig)
9) Misunderstanding (Phil Collins)
10) I Think I Understand (Joni Mitchell)

Songs about misunderstanding DQ above 

1) Boys Don't Cry ( The Cure)


----------



## pianozach

Gives me a new Theme: Understanding.

_1) Let Me Be There (Olivia Newton-John)
2) Don't Let Me Be Misunderstood (Animals)
3) You'll Be in My Heart (Phil Collins)
4) "(What's So Funny 'Bout) Peace, Love, and Understanding (Elvis Costello)
5) Little Miss Understood (Rod Stewart)
6) Deeper Understanding (Kate Bush)
7) Try a Little Understanding (Rufus)
8) See My Way (Blodwyn Pig)
9) Misunderstanding (Phil Collins)
10) I Think I Understand (Joni Mitchell)_

Songs about misunderstanding DQ above

1) Boys Don't Cry ( The Cure)
2) Sometimes I Don't Know What To Feel (Todd Rundgren)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Gives me a new Theme: Understanding.

_1) Let Me Be There (Olivia Newton-John)
2) Don't Let Me Be Misunderstood (Animals)
3) You'll Be in My Heart (Phil Collins)
4) "(What's So Funny 'Bout) Peace, Love, and Understanding (Elvis Costello)
5) Little Miss Understood (Rod Stewart)
6) Deeper Understanding (Kate Bush)
7) Try a Little Understanding (Rufus)
8) See My Way (Blodwyn Pig)
9) Misunderstanding (Phil Collins)
10) I Think I Understand (Joni Mitchell)_

Songs about misunderstanding DQ above

1) Boys Don't Cry ( The Cure)
2) Sometimes I Don't Know What To Feel (Todd Rundgren)
3) Magic Man (Heart)

_But try to understand, try to understand
Try, try, try to understand, I'm a magic man_


----------



## SanAntone

Gives me a new Theme: Understanding.

1) Let Me Be There (Olivia Newton-John)
2) Don't Let Me Be Misunderstood (Animals)
3) You'll Be in My Heart (Phil Collins)
4) "(What's So Funny 'Bout) Peace, Love, and Understanding (Elvis Costello)
5) Little Miss Understood (Rod Stewart)
6) Deeper Understanding (Kate Bush)
7) Try a Little Understanding (Rufus)
8) See My Way (Blodwyn Pig)
9) Misunderstanding (Phil Collins)
10) I Think I Understand (Joni Mitchell)

Songs about misunderstanding DQ above

1) Boys Don't Cry ( The Cure)
2) Sometimes I Don't Know What To Feel (Todd Rundgren)
3) Magic Man (Heart)
4) Let Me Be Understood (John Moreland)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Gives me a new Theme: Understanding.

1) Let Me Be There (Olivia Newton-John)
2) Don't Let Me Be Misunderstood (Animals)
3) You'll Be in My Heart (Phil Collins)
4) "(What's So Funny 'Bout) Peace, Love, and Understanding (Elvis Costello)
5) Little Miss Understood (Rod Stewart)
6) Deeper Understanding (Kate Bush)
7) Try a Little Understanding (Rufus)
8) See My Way (Blodwyn Pig)
9) Misunderstanding (Phil Collins)
10) I Think I Understand (Joni Mitchell)

Songs about misunderstanding DQ above

1) Boys Don't Cry ( The Cure)
2) Sometimes I Don't Know What To Feel (Todd Rundgren)
3) Magic Man (Heart)
4) Let Me Be Understood (John Moreland)
5) You Don't Know Me (Ray Charles)


----------



## SanAntone

Gives me a new Theme: Understanding.

1) Let Me Be There (Olivia Newton-John)
2) Don't Let Me Be Misunderstood (Animals)
3) You'll Be in My Heart (Phil Collins)
4) "(What's So Funny 'Bout) Peace, Love, and Understanding (Elvis Costello)
5) Little Miss Understood (Rod Stewart)
6) Deeper Understanding (Kate Bush)
7) Try a Little Understanding (Rufus)
8) See My Way (Blodwyn Pig)
9) Misunderstanding (Phil Collins)
10) I Think I Understand (Joni Mitchell)

Songs about misunderstanding DQ above

1) Boys Don't Cry ( The Cure)
2) Sometimes I Don't Know What To Feel (Todd Rundgren)
3) Magic Man (Heart)
4) Let Me Be Understood (John Moreland)
5) You Don't Know Me (Ray Charles) 
6) It's Not For Me to Understand (Willie Nelson)


----------



## Rogerx

Gives me a new Theme: Understanding.

1) Let Me Be There (Olivia Newton-John)
2) Don't Let Me Be Misunderstood (Animals)
3) You'll Be in My Heart (Phil Collins)
4) "(What's So Funny 'Bout) Peace, Love, and Understanding (Elvis Costello)
5) Little Miss Understood (Rod Stewart)
6) Deeper Understanding (Kate Bush)
7) Try a Little Understanding (Rufus)
8) See My Way (Blodwyn Pig)
9) Misunderstanding (Phil Collins)
10) I Think I Understand (Joni Mitchell)

Songs about misunderstanding DQ above

1) Boys Don't Cry ( The Cure)
2) Sometimes I Don't Know What To Feel (Todd Rundgren)
3) Magic Man (Heart)
4) Let Me Be Understood (John Moreland)
5) You Don't Know Me (Ray Charles)
6) It's Not For Me to Understand (Willie Nelson)
7)I Just Don't Understand (Ann-Margret)


----------



## pianozach

Gives me a new Theme: Understanding.

_1) Let Me Be There (Olivia Newton-John)
2) Don't Let Me Be Misunderstood (Animals)
3) You'll Be in My Heart (Phil Collins)
4) "(What's So Funny 'Bout) Peace, Love, and Understanding (Elvis Costello)
5) Little Miss Understood (Rod Stewart)
6) Deeper Understanding (Kate Bush)
7) Try a Little Understanding (Rufus)
8) See My Way (Blodwyn Pig)
9) Misunderstanding (Phil Collins)
10) I Think I Understand (Joni Mitchell)_

Songs about misunderstanding DQ above

1) Boys Don't Cry (The Cure)
2) Sometimes I Don't Know What To Feel (Todd Rundgren)
3) Magic Man (Heart)
4) Let Me Be Understood (John Moreland)
5) You Don't Know Me (Ray Charles)
6) It's Not For Me to Understand (Willie Nelson)
7) I Just Don't Understand (Ann-Margret)
8) Understanding Women (Elton John)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Gives me a new Theme: Understanding.

_1) Let Me Be There (Olivia Newton-John)
2) Don't Let Me Be Misunderstood (Animals)
3) You'll Be in My Heart (Phil Collins)
4) "(What's So Funny 'Bout) Peace, Love, and Understanding (Elvis Costello)
5) Little Miss Understood (Rod Stewart)
6) Deeper Understanding (Kate Bush)
7) Try a Little Understanding (Rufus)
8) See My Way (Blodwyn Pig)
9) Misunderstanding (Phil Collins)
10) I Think I Understand (Joni Mitchell)_

Songs about misunderstanding DQ above

1) Boys Don't Cry (The Cure)
2) Sometimes I Don't Know What To Feel (Todd Rundgren)
3) Magic Man (Heart)
4) Let Me Be Understood (John Moreland)
5) You Don't Know Me (Ray Charles)
6) It's Not For Me to Understand (Willie Nelson)
7) I Just Don't Understand (Ann-Margret)
8) Understanding Women (Elton John)
9) Misled (Kool & The Gang)


----------



## Rogerx

Gives me a new Theme: Understanding.

1) Let Me Be There (Olivia Newton-John)
2) Don't Let Me Be Misunderstood (Animals)
3) You'll Be in My Heart (Phil Collins)
4) "(What's So Funny 'Bout) Peace, Love, and Understanding (Elvis Costello)
5) Little Miss Understood (Rod Stewart)
6) Deeper Understanding (Kate Bush)
7) Try a Little Understanding (Rufus)
8) See My Way (Blodwyn Pig)
9) Misunderstanding (Phil Collins)
10) I Think I Understand (Joni Mitchell)

Songs about misunderstanding DQ above

1) Boys Don't Cry (The Cure)
2) Sometimes I Don't Know What To Feel (Todd Rundgren)
3) Magic Man (Heart)
4) Let Me Be Understood (John Moreland)
5) You Don't Know Me (Ray Charles)
6) It's Not For Me to Understand (Willie Nelson)
7) I Just Don't Understand (Ann-Margret)
8) Understanding Women (Elton John)
9) Misled (Kool & The Gang)
10)She's An Understanding Woman ( Four Tops )


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains the word woman/women

1) Rainy Day Women #12 & 35 (Bob Dylan)
2) Woman of Heart and Mind (Joni Mitchell)
3) Woman (John Lennon)
4) Kind Woman (Buffalo Springfield)
5) Funky Woman (Parliament)
6) Pretty Woman ( Roy Orbison)
7) I Am Woman (Helen Reddy)
8) Black Magic Woman (Santana)
9) Woman( Peter & Gordon)
10) Only Women Bleed (Alice Cooper)

New theme: title contains the word woman/women above DQ


1)Along Comes A Woman ( Chicago)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains the word woman/women

1) Rainy Day Women #12 & 35 (Bob Dylan)
2) Woman of Heart and Mind (Joni Mitchell)
3) Woman (John Lennon)
4) Kind Woman (Buffalo Springfield)
5) Funky Woman (Parliament)
6) Pretty Woman ( Roy Orbison)
7) I Am Woman (Helen Reddy)
8) Black Magic Woman (Santana)
9) Woman( Peter & Gordon)
10) Only Women Bleed (Alice Cooper)

New theme: title contains the word woman/women above DQ


1)Along Comes A Woman ( Chicago)
2) Evil Woman (Electric Light Orchestra)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains the word woman/women

1) Rainy Day Women #12 & 35 (Bob Dylan)
2) Woman of Heart and Mind (Joni Mitchell)
3) Woman (John Lennon)
4) Kind Woman (Buffalo Springfield)
5) Funky Woman (Parliament)
6) Pretty Woman ( Roy Orbison)
7) I Am Woman (Helen Reddy)
8) Black Magic Woman (Santana)
9) Woman( Peter & Gordon)
10) Only Women Bleed (Alice Cooper)

New theme: title contains the word woman/women above DQ


1)Along Comes A Woman ( Chicago)
2) Evil Woman (Electric Light Orchestra)
3) Touch Your Woman ( Dolly Parton)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains the word woman/women

1) Rainy Day Women #12 & 35 (Bob Dylan)
2) Woman of Heart and Mind (Joni Mitchell)
3) Woman (John Lennon)
4) Kind Woman (Buffalo Springfield)
5) Funky Woman (Parliament)
6) Pretty Woman ( Roy Orbison)
7) I Am Woman (Helen Reddy)
8) Black Magic Woman (Santana)
9) Woman( Peter & Gordon)
10) Only Women Bleed (Alice Cooper)

New theme: title contains the word woman/women above DQ


1)Along Comes A Woman ( Chicago)
2) Evil Woman (Electric Light Orchestra)
3) Touch Your Woman ( Dolly Parton)
4) Just Like A Woman (Bob Dylan)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: title contains the word woman/women

_1) Rainy Day Women #12 & 35 (Bob Dylan)
2) Woman of Heart and Mind (Joni Mitchell)
3) Woman (John Lennon)
4) Kind Woman (Buffalo Springfield)
5) Funky Woman (Parliament)
6) Pretty Woman (Roy Orbison)
7) I Am Woman (Helen Reddy)
8) Black Magic Woman (Santana)
9) Woman (Peter & Gordon)
10) Only Women Bleed (Alice Cooper)_

New theme: title contains the word woman/women above DQ

1) Along Comes A Woman ( Chicago)
2) Evil Woman (Electric Light Orchestra)
3) Touch Your Woman ( Dolly Parton)
4) Just Like A Woman (Bob Dylan)
5) I Got a Woman (Ray Charles)


----------



## Azol

New theme: title contains the word woman/women

1) Rainy Day Women #12 & 35 (Bob Dylan)
2) Woman of Heart and Mind (Joni Mitchell)
3) Woman (John Lennon)
4) Kind Woman (Buffalo Springfield)
5) Funky Woman (Parliament)
6) Pretty Woman (Roy Orbison)
7) I Am Woman (Helen Reddy)
8) Black Magic Woman (Santana)
9) Woman (Peter & Gordon)
10) Only Women Bleed (Alice Cooper)

New theme: title contains the word woman/women above DQ


1) Along Comes A Woman ( Chicago)
2) Evil Woman (Electric Light Orchestra)
3) Touch Your Woman ( Dolly Parton)
4) Just Like A Woman (Bob Dylan)
5) I Got a Woman (Ray Charles) 
6) Witchy Woman (Eagles)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains the word woman/women

1) Rainy Day Women #12 & 35 (Bob Dylan)
2) Woman of Heart and Mind (Joni Mitchell)
3) Woman (John Lennon)
4) Kind Woman (Buffalo Springfield)
5) Funky Woman (Parliament)
6) Pretty Woman (Roy Orbison)
7) I Am Woman (Helen Reddy)
8) Black Magic Woman (Santana)
9) Woman (Peter & Gordon)
10) Only Women Bleed (Alice Cooper)

New theme: title contains the word woman/women above DQ


1) Along Comes A Woman ( Chicago)
2) Evil Woman (Electric Light Orchestra)
3) Touch Your Woman ( Dolly Parton)
4) Just Like A Woman (Bob Dylan)
5) I Got a Woman (Ray Charles) 
6) Witchy Woman (Eagles)
7) She's Always A Woman (Billy Joel)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: title contains the word woman/women

1) Rainy Day Women #12 & 35 (Bob Dylan)
2) Woman of Heart and Mind (Joni Mitchell)
3) Woman (John Lennon)
4) Kind Woman (Buffalo Springfield)
5) Funky Woman (Parliament)
6) Pretty Woman (Roy Orbison)
7) I Am Woman (Helen Reddy)
8) Black Magic Woman (Santana)
9) Woman (Peter & Gordon)
10) Only Women Bleed (Alice Cooper)

New theme: title contains the word woman/women above DQ


1) Along Comes A Woman ( Chicago)
2) Evil Woman (Electric Light Orchestra)
3) Touch Your Woman ( Dolly Parton)
4) Just Like A Woman (Bob Dylan)
5) I Got a Woman (Ray Charles)
6) Witchy Woman (Eagles)
7) She's Always A Woman (Billy Joel)
8) L.A. Woman (The Doors)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains the word woman/women

1) Rainy Day Women #12 & 35 (Bob Dylan)
2) Woman of Heart and Mind (Joni Mitchell)
3) Woman (John Lennon)
4) Kind Woman (Buffalo Springfield)
5) Funky Woman (Parliament)
6) Pretty Woman (Roy Orbison)
7) I Am Woman (Helen Reddy)
8) Black Magic Woman (Santana)
9) Woman (Peter & Gordon)
10) Only Women Bleed (Alice Cooper)

New theme: title contains the word woman/women above DQ


1) Along Comes A Woman ( Chicago)
2) Evil Woman (Electric Light Orchestra)
3) Touch Your Woman ( Dolly Parton)
4) Just Like A Woman (Bob Dylan)
5) I Got a Woman (Ray Charles)
6) Witchy Woman (Eagles)
7) She's Always A Woman (Billy Joel)
8) L.A. Woman (The Doors)
9) Honky Tonk Women (Rolling Stones)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains the word woman/women

1) Rainy Day Women #12 & 35 (Bob Dylan)
2) Woman of Heart and Mind (Joni Mitchell)
3) Woman (John Lennon)
4) Kind Woman (Buffalo Springfield)
5) Funky Woman (Parliament)
6) Pretty Woman (Roy Orbison)
7) I Am Woman (Helen Reddy)
8) Black Magic Woman (Santana)
9) Woman (Peter & Gordon)
10) Only Women Bleed (Alice Cooper)

New theme: title contains the word woman/women above DQ


1) Along Comes A Woman ( Chicago)
2) Evil Woman (Electric Light Orchestra)
3) Touch Your Woman ( Dolly Parton)
4) Just Like A Woman (Bob Dylan)
5) I Got a Woman (Ray Charles)
6) Witchy Woman (Eagles)
7) She's Always A Woman (Billy Joel)
8) L.A. Woman (The Doors)
9) Honky Tonk Women (Rolling Stones)
10)All A Woman Needs ( Joan Armatrading)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains the word sure in title

1)Sure As I'm Sittin' Here (Three Dog Night)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains the word sure in title

1)Sure As I'm Sittin' Here (Three Dog Night)
2) How Can I Be Sure (Rascals)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains the word sure in title

1)Sure As I'm Sittin' Here (Three Dog Night)
2) How Can I Be Sure (Rascals)
3) Sure Shot (Beastie Boys)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: title contains the word sure in title

1) Sure As I'm Sittin' Here (Three Dog Night)
2) How Can I Be Sure (Rascals)
3) Sure Shot (Beastie Boys)
4) Sure To Fall (In Love With You) (The Beatles/Carl Perkins)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains the word sure in title

1) Sure As I'm Sittin' Here (Three Dog Night)
2) How Can I Be Sure (Rascals)
3) Sure Shot (Beastie Boys)
4) Sure To Fall (In Love With You) (The Beatles/Carl Perkins)
5) Are You Sure (The Allisons)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Sorry, but I don't have any more songs for this theme.

Rogerx, if others are also stumped, you might want to consider modifying the theme to be "preferably in the title". Just a suggestion.


----------



## Azol

New theme: title contains the word sure in title

1) Sure As I'm Sittin' Here (Three Dog Night)
2) How Can I Be Sure (Rascals)
3) Sure Shot (Beastie Boys)
4) Sure To Fall (In Love With You) (The Beatles/Carl Perkins)
5) Are You Sure (The Allisons) 
6) Are You Sure Hank Done it This Way? (Waylon Jennings)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: title contains the word sure in title

1) Sure As I'm Sittin' Here (Three Dog Night)
2) How Can I Be Sure (Rascals)
3) Sure Shot (Beastie Boys)
4) Sure To Fall (In Love With You) (The Beatles/Carl Perkins)
5) Are You Sure (The Allisons)
6) Are You Sure Hank Done it This Way? (Waylon Jennings) 
7) King Harvest (Has Surely Come) (The Band)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: title contains the word sure in title

1) Sure As I'm Sittin' Here (Three Dog Night)
2) How Can I Be Sure (Rascals)
3) Sure Shot (Beastie Boys)
4) Sure To Fall (In Love With You) (The Beatles/Carl Perkins)
5) Are You Sure (The Allisons)
6) Are You Sure Hank Done it This Way? (Waylon Jennings)
7) King Harvest (Has Surely Come) (The Band)
8) Sure As I Am (Crowded House)


----------



## Azol

New theme: title contains the word sure in title

1) Sure As I'm Sittin' Here (Three Dog Night)
2) How Can I Be Sure (Rascals)
3) Sure Shot (Beastie Boys)
4) Sure To Fall (In Love With You) (The Beatles/Carl Perkins)
5) Are You Sure (The Allisons)
6) Are You Sure Hank Done it This Way? (Waylon Jennings)
7) King Harvest (Has Surely Come) (The Band)
8) Sure As I Am (Crowded House) 
9) Who Can We Be Sure Of (Jadis)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: title contains the word sure in title

1) Sure As I'm Sittin' Here (Three Dog Night)
2) How Can I Be Sure (Rascals)
3) Sure Shot (Beastie Boys)
4) Sure To Fall (In Love With You) (The Beatles/Carl Perkins)
5) Are You Sure (The Allisons)
6) Are You Sure Hank Done it This Way? (Waylon Jennings)
7) King Harvest (Has Surely Come) (The Band)
8) Sure As I Am (Crowded House)
9) Who Can We Be Sure Of (Jadis) 
10) San Francisco (Be Sure To Wear Flowers In Your Hair) (Mamas and the Papas)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs about or that reference the music industry

1) Free Man in Paris (Joni Mitchell)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs about or that reference the music industry

1) Free Man in Paris (Joni Mitchell)
2) Clap For The Wolfman (Guess Who)


----------



## Coach G

New theme: songs about or that reference the music industry

1) Free Man in Paris (Joni Mitchell)
2) Clap For The Wolfman (Guess Who)
3) I Write the Songs (Barry Manilow)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs about or that reference the music industry

1) Free Man in Paris (Joni Mitchell)
2) Clap For The Wolfman (Guess Who)
3) I Write the Songs (Barry Manilow)
4) The Entertainer (Billy Joel)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs about or that reference the music industry

1) Free Man in Paris (Joni Mitchell)
2) Clap For The Wolfman (Guess Who)
3) I Write the Songs (Barry Manilow)
4) The Entertainer (Billy Joel) 
5) Money for Nothing (Dire Straits)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs about or that reference the music industry

1) Free Man in Paris (Joni Mitchell)
2) Clap For The Wolfman (Guess Who)
3) I Write the Songs (Barry Manilow)
4) The Entertainer (Billy Joel)
5) Money for Nothing (Dire Straits)
6) Radio Radio( Elvis Costello and The Attractions )


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs about or that reference the music industry

1) Free Man in Paris (Joni Mitchell)
2) Clap For The Wolfman (Guess Who)
3) I Write the Songs (Barry Manilow)
4) The Entertainer (Billy Joel)
5) Money for Nothing (Dire Straits)
6) Radio Radio( Elvis Costello and The Attractions )
7) Smoke On The. Water (Deep Purple)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs about or that reference the music industry

1) Free Man in Paris (Joni Mitchell)
2) Clap For The Wolfman (Guess Who)
3) I Write the Songs (Barry Manilow)
4) The Entertainer (Billy Joel)
5) Money for Nothing (Dire Straits)
6) Radio Radio( Elvis Costello and The Attractions )
7) Smoke On The. Water (Deep Purple)
8) Workin’ for MCA ( Lynyrd Skynyrd )


----------



## Open Book

New theme: songs about or that reference the music industry

1) Free Man in Paris (Joni Mitchell)
2) Clap For The Wolfman (Guess Who)
3) I Write the Songs (Barry Manilow)
4) The Entertainer (Billy Joel)
5) Money for Nothing (Dire Straits)
6) Radio Radio( Elvis Costello and The Attractions )
7) Smoke On The. Water (Deep Purple)
8) Workin’ for MCA ( Lynyrd Skynyrd )
9) Session Man (The Kinks)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs about or that reference the music industry

1) Free Man in Paris (Joni Mitchell)
2) Clap For The Wolfman (Guess Who)
3) I Write the Songs (Barry Manilow)
4) The Entertainer (Billy Joel)
5) Money for Nothing (Dire Straits)
6) Radio Radio( Elvis Costello and The Attractions )
7) Smoke On The. Water (Deep Purple)
8) Workin’ for MCA ( Lynyrd Skynyrd )
9) Session Man (The Kinks)
10)Sue Me, Sue You Blues ( George Harrison)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains the word thunder preferably in title 


1) The Thunder Rolls ( Garth Brooks)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains the word thunder preferably in title 


1) The Thunder Rolls ( Garth Brooks)
2) God Of Thunder (Kiss)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains the word thunder preferably in title


1) The Thunder Rolls ( Garth Brooks)
2) God Of Thunder (Kiss)
3) Thunder on the Mountain (Bob Dylan)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: title contains the word thunder preferably in title


1) The Thunder Rolls ( Garth Brooks)
2) God Of Thunder (Kiss)
3) Thunder on the Mountain (Bob Dylan) 
4) Johnny Thunder (The Kinks)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains the word thunder preferably in title


1) The Thunder Rolls ( Garth Brooks)
2) God Of Thunder (Kiss)
3) Thunder on the Mountain (Bob Dylan) 
4) Johnny Thunder (The Kinks)
5) Thunder Island (Jay Ferguson)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: title contains the word thunder preferably in title


1) The Thunder Rolls ( Garth Brooks)
2) God Of Thunder (Kiss)
3) Thunder on the Mountain (Bob Dylan) 
4) Johnny Thunder (The Kinks)
5) Thunder Island (Jay Ferguson)
6) Thunder and Lightning (Chicago)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains the word thunder preferably in title


1) The Thunder Rolls ( Garth Brooks)
2) God Of Thunder (Kiss)
3) Thunder on the Mountain (Bob Dylan) 
4) Johnny Thunder (The Kinks)
5) Thunder Island (Jay Ferguson)
6) Thunder and Lightning (Chicago)
7) Thunder Road (Bruce Springsteen)


----------



## Azol

New theme: title contains the word thunder preferably in title


1) The Thunder Rolls ( Garth Brooks)
2) God Of Thunder (Kiss)
3) Thunder on the Mountain (Bob Dylan)
4) Johnny Thunder (The Kinks)
5) Thunder Island (Jay Ferguson)
6) Thunder and Lightning (Chicago)
7) Thunder Road (Bruce Springsteen)
8) Thunderstruck (AC/DC)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains the word thunder preferably in title

1) The Thunder Rolls ( Garth Brooks)
2) God Of Thunder (Kiss)
3) Thunder on the Mountain (Bob Dylan)
4) Johnny Thunder (The Kinks)
5) Thunder Island (Jay Ferguson)
6) Thunder and Lightning (Chicago)
7) Thunder Road (Bruce Springsteen)
8) Thunderstruck (AC/DC)
9) Night Moves (Bob Seger & The Silver Bullet Band)

_Felt the lightning
And we waited on the thunder
Waited on the thunder
I woke last night to the sound of thunder
How far off I sat and wondered_


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains the word thunder preferably in title


1) The Thunder Rolls ( Garth Brooks)
2) God Of Thunder (Kiss)
3) Thunder on the Mountain (Bob Dylan)
4) Johnny Thunder (The Kinks)
5) Thunder Island (Jay Ferguson)
6) Thunder and Lightning (Chicago)
7) Thunder Road (Bruce Springsteen)
8) Thunderstruck (AC/DC)
9) Night Moves (Bob Seger & The Silver Bullet Band)
10)Thunder In My Heart ( Leo Sayer)

Someone can choose a theme


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: bands/artists whose name starts with the letter T. 
"The" doesn't count as part of the name. No repeat bands/artists.

1) Wild Thing (Troggs)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: bands/artists whose name starts with the letter T.
"The" doesn't count as part of the name. No repeat bands/artists.

1) Wild Thing (Troggs)
2) Tee Set ( She likes weeds)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: songs by bands/artists whose name starts with the letter T.
"The" doesn't count as part of the name. No repeat bands/artists.

1) Wild Thing (Troggs)
2) She likes weeds (Tee Set)
3) It's Not Unusual (Tom Jones)


----------



## Open Book

New Theme: songs by bands/artists whose name starts with the letter T.
"The" doesn't count as part of the name. No repeat bands/artists.

1) Wild Thing (Troggs)
2) She likes weeds (Tee Set)
3) It's Not Unusual (Tom Jones)
4) Him Dancing (Throwing Muses)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: songs by bands/artists whose name starts with the letter T.
"The" doesn't count as part of the name. No repeat bands/artists.

1) Wild Thing (Troggs)
2) She likes weeds (Tee Set)
3) It's Not Unusual (Tom Jones)
4) Him Dancing (Throwing Muses)
5) Back for good (Take That)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: songs by bands/artists whose name starts with the letter T.
"The" doesn't count as part of the name. No repeat bands/artists.

1) Wild Thing (Troggs)
2) She likes weeds (Tee Set)
3) It's Not Unusual (Tom Jones)
4) Him Dancing (Throwing Muses)
5) Back for good (Take That)
6) Don't Come Around Here No More (Tom Petty)


----------



## pianozach

New Theme: songs by bands/artists whose name starts with the letter T.
"The" doesn't count as part of the name. No repeat bands/artists.

1) Wild Thing (Troggs)
2) She likes weeds (Tee Set)
3) It's Not Unusual (Tom Jones)
4) Him Dancing (Throwing Muses)
5) Back for good (Take That)
6) Don't Come Around Here No More (Tom Petty)
7) Another John Doe (thenewno2)


----------



## Rogerx

is this the value .......................


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New Theme: songs by bands/artists whose name starts with the letter T.
"The" doesn't count as part of the name. No repeat bands/artists.

1) Wild Thing (Troggs)
2) She likes weeds (Tee Set)
3) It's Not Unusual (Tom Jones)
4) Him Dancing (Throwing Muses)
5) Back for good (Take That)
6) Don't Come Around Here No More (Tom Petty)
7) Another John Doe (thenewno2)
8) Seven Seas (TNT)


----------



## Azol

New Theme: songs by bands/artists whose name starts with the letter T.
"The" doesn't count as part of the name. No repeat bands/artists.

1) Wild Thing (Troggs)
2) She likes weeds (Tee Set)
3) It's Not Unusual (Tom Jones)
4) Him Dancing (Throwing Muses)
5) Back for good (Take That)
6) Don't Come Around Here No More (Tom Petty)
7) Another John Doe (thenewno2)
8) Seven Seas (TNT) 
9) Texas (When I Die) (Tanya Tucker)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: songs by bands/artists whose name starts with the letter T.
"The" doesn't count as part of the name. No repeat bands/artists.

1) Wild Thing (Troggs)
2) She likes weeds (Tee Set)
3) It's Not Unusual (Tom Jones)
4) Him Dancing (Throwing Muses)
5) Back for good (Take That)
6) Don't Come Around Here No More (Tom Petty)
7) Another John Doe (thenewno2)
8) Seven Seas (TNT)
9) Texas (When I Die) (Tanya Tucker)
10) When We Are Together ( Texas)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs contains the word hell ( title or otherwise) lets try, if you got stuck star new theme 

1)Heaven And Hell ( The Who)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: songs contains the word hell (title or otherwise) lets try, if you got stuck start a new theme 

1) Heaven And Hell (The Who)
2) Highway to Hell (AC/DC)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs contains the word hell (title or otherwise) lets try, if you got stuck start a new theme

1) Heaven And Hell (The Who)
2) Highway to Hell (AC/DC)
3 )Bat Out of Hell (Meat Loaf)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: songs contains the word hell (title or otherwise) lets try, if you got stuck start a new theme

1) Heaven And Hell (The Who)
2) Highway to Hell (AC/DC)
3) Bat Out of Hell (Meat Loaf)
4) To Hell or the Hangman (Primordial)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: songs contains the word hell (title or otherwise) lets try, if you got stuck start a new theme

1) Heaven And Hell (The Who)
2) Highway to Hell (AC/DC)
3) Bat Out of Hell (Meat Loaf)
4) To Hell or the Hangman (Primordial)
5) Run Like Hell (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: songs contains the word hell (title or otherwise) lets try, if you got stuck start a new theme

1) Heaven And Hell (The Who)
2) Highway to Hell (AC/DC)
3) Bat Out of Hell (Meat Loaf)
4) To Hell or the Hangman (Primordial)
5) Run Like Hell (Pink Floyd)
666) Satanic Black Metal In Hell (Urgehal)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: songs contains the word hell (title or otherwise) lets try, if you got stuck start a new theme

1) Heaven And Hell (The Who)
2) Highway to Hell (AC/DC)
3) Bat Out of Hell (Meat Loaf)
4) To Hell or the Hangman (Primordial)
5) Run Like Hell (Pink Floyd)
666) Satanic Black Metal In Hell (Urgehal)
7) What the Hell (Avril Lavigne)


----------



## Coach G

New theme: songs contains the word hell (title or otherwise) lets try, if you got stuck start a new theme

1) Heaven And Hell (The Who)
2) Highway to Hell (AC/DC)
3) Bat Out of Hell (Meat Loaf)
4) To Hell or the Hangman (Primordial)
5) Run Like Hell (Pink Floyd)
666) Satanic Black Metal In Hell (Urgehal)
7) What the Hell (Avril Lavigne)
8) Ghost Riders in the Sky (Vaughan Monroe, Burl Ives, Frankie Laine, Lorne Greene, Johnny Cash, and many others)

_If you want to save your soul from *hell* riding on range/
then cowboy change your ways today or with us you will ride/
trying to catch the devil's herd/
across these endless skies..._

One of my favorite songs.


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs contains the word hell (title or otherwise) lets try, if you got stuck start a new theme

1) Heaven And Hell (The Who)
2) Highway to Hell (AC/DC)
3) Bat Out of Hell (Meat Loaf)
4) To Hell or the Hangman (Primordial)
5) Run Like Hell (Pink Floyd)
6) Satanic Black Metal In Hell (Urgehal)
7) What the Hell (Avril Lavigne)
8) Ghost Riders in the Sky (Vaughan Monroe)
9) Beer Drinkers & Hell Raisers (ZZ Top)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs contains the word hell (title or otherwise) lets try, if you got stuck start a new theme

1) Heaven And Hell (The Who)
2) Highway to Hell (AC/DC)
3) Bat Out of Hell (Meat Loaf)
4) To Hell or the Hangman (Primordial)
5) Run Like Hell (Pink Floyd)
6) Satanic Black Metal In Hell (Urgehal)
7) What the Hell (Avril Lavigne)
8) Ghost Riders in the Sky (Vaughan Monroe)
9) Beer Drinkers & Hell Raisers (ZZ Top)
10)Hell Or Hallelujah ( Kiss)

Anyone can pick a theme


----------



## pianozach

Well, THAT theme only took 15 hours.

*Theme: Songs with a country in the title* (or refers to a country; e.g. scandanavian or dutch would be OK)
NB: NOT the _word_ "country" in the title, but _*a*_ country. Former countries are fine. I suppose the peoples of a country are acceptable as well.

*DQ list*

_1) English Tea (Paul McCartney)
2) English Country Garden (Jimmie Rodgers)
3) English Trees (Crowed House)
4) This is England (The Clash)
5) The Rose Of England (Nick Lowe And His Cowboy Outfit)
6) One of those Days in England (Roy Harper)
7) Oh! England, my Lion-heart (Kate Bush)
8) Let England Shake (PJ Harvey)
9) Weekend in New England (Barry Manilow)
10) There'll always be an England (Vera Lynn)_

1) Siberian Khatru (Yes)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Songs with a country in the title (or refers to a country; e.g. scandanavian or dutch would be OK)
NB: NOT the word "country" in the title, but a country. Former countries are fine. I suppose the peoples of a country are acceptable as well.

DQ list

1) English Tea (Paul McCartney)
2) English Country Garden (Jimmie Rodgers)
3) English Trees (Crowed House)
4) This is England (The Clash)
5) The Rose Of England (Nick Lowe And His Cowboy Outfit)
6) One of those Days in England (Roy Harper)
7) Oh! England, my Lion-heart (Kate Bush)
8) Let England Shake (PJ Harvey)
9) Weekend in New England (Barry Manilow)
10) There'll always be an England (Vera Lynn)

1) Siberian Khatru (Yes)
2) In Germany Before The War (Randy Newman)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Songs with a country in the title (or refers to a country; e.g. scandanavian or dutch would be OK)
NB: NOT the word "country" in the title, but a country. Former countries are fine. I suppose the peoples of a country are acceptable as well.

DQ list

1) English Tea (Paul McCartney)
2) English Country Garden (Jimmie Rodgers)
3) English Trees (Crowed House)
4) This is England (The Clash)
5) The Rose Of England (Nick Lowe And His Cowboy Outfit)
6) One of those Days in England (Roy Harper)
7) Oh! England, my Lion-heart (Kate Bush)
8) Let England Shake (PJ Harvey)
9) Weekend in New England (Barry Manilow)
10) There'll always be an England (Vera Lynn)

1) Siberian Khatru (Yes)
2) In Germany Before The War (Randy Newman)
3) Spanish Flea (Herb Alpert & The Tijuana Brass)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Songs with a country in the title (or refers to a country; e.g. scandanavian or dutch would be OK)
NB: NOT the word "country" in the title, but a country. Former countries are fine. I suppose the peoples of a country are acceptable as well.

DQ list

1) English Tea (Paul McCartney)
2) English Country Garden (Jimmie Rodgers)
3) English Trees (Crowed House)
4) This is England (The Clash)
5) The Rose Of England (Nick Lowe And His Cowboy Outfit)
6) One of those Days in England (Roy Harper)
7) Oh! England, my Lion-heart (Kate Bush)
8) Let England Shake (PJ Harvey)
9) Weekend in New England (Barry Manilow)
10) There'll always be an England (Vera Lynn)

1) Siberian Khatru (Yes)
2) In Germany Before The War (Randy Newman)
3) Spanish Flea (Herb Alpert & The Tijuana Brass)
4) It's Tulip Time In Holland ( Richard A. Whiting)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Songs with a country in the title (or refers to a country; e.g. scandanavian or dutch would be OK)
NB: NOT the word "country" in the title, but a country. Former countries are fine. I suppose the peoples of a country are acceptable as well.

DQ list

1) English Tea (Paul McCartney)
2) English Country Garden (Jimmie Rodgers)
3) English Trees (Crowed House)
4) This is England (The Clash)
5) The Rose Of England (Nick Lowe And His Cowboy Outfit)
6) One of those Days in England (Roy Harper)
7) Oh! England, my Lion-heart (Kate Bush)
8) Let England Shake (PJ Harvey)
9) Weekend in New England (Barry Manilow)
10) There'll always be an England (Vera Lynn)

1) Siberian Khatru (Yes)
2) In Germany Before The War (Randy Newman)
3) Spanish Flea (Herb Alpert & The Tijuana Brass)
4) It's Tulip Time In Holland ( Richard A. Whiting)
5) I'm Afraid Of Americans (David Bowie)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Songs with a country in the title (or refers to a country; e.g. scandanavian or dutch would be OK)
NB: NOT the word "country" in the title, but a country. Former countries are fine. I suppose the peoples of a country are acceptable as well.

DQ list

1) English Tea (Paul McCartney)
2) English Country Garden (Jimmie Rodgers)
3) English Trees (Crowed House)
4) This is England (The Clash)
5) The Rose Of England (Nick Lowe And His Cowboy Outfit)
6) One of those Days in England (Roy Harper)
7) Oh! England, my Lion-heart (Kate Bush)
8) Let England Shake (PJ Harvey)
9) Weekend in New England (Barry Manilow)
10) There'll always be an England (Vera Lynn)

1) Siberian Khatru (Yes)
2) In Germany Before The War (Randy Newman)
3) Spanish Flea (Herb Alpert & The Tijuana Brass)
4) It's Tulip Time In Holland ( Richard A. Whiting)
5) I'm Afraid Of Americans (David Bowie)
6) In Zaire (Johnny Wakelin )


----------



## Open Book

Theme: Songs with a country in the title (or refers to a country; e.g. scandanavian or dutch would be OK)
NB: NOT the word "country" in the title, but a country. Former countries are fine. I suppose the peoples of a country are acceptable as well.

DQ list

1) English Tea (Paul McCartney)
2) English Country Garden (Jimmie Rodgers)
3) English Trees (Crowed House)
4) This is England (The Clash)
5) The Rose Of England (Nick Lowe And His Cowboy Outfit)
6) One of those Days in England (Roy Harper)
7) Oh! England, my Lion-heart (Kate Bush)
8) Let England Shake (PJ Harvey)
9) Weekend in New England (Barry Manilow)
10) There'll always be an England (Vera Lynn)

1) Siberian Khatru (Yes)
2) In Germany Before The War (Randy Newman)
3) Spanish Flea (Herb Alpert & The Tijuana Brass)
4) It's Tulip Time In Holland ( Richard A. Whiting)
5) I'm Afraid Of Americans (David Bowie)
6) In Zaire (Johnny Wakelin )
7) Born in the U.S.A. (Bruce Springsteen)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Songs with a country in the title (or refers to a country; e.g. scandanavian or dutch would be OK)
NB: NOT the word "country" in the title, but a country. Former countries are fine. I suppose the peoples of a country are acceptable as well.

DQ list

1) English Tea (Paul McCartney)
2) English Country Garden (Jimmie Rodgers)
3) English Trees (Crowed House)
4) This is England (The Clash)
5) The Rose Of England (Nick Lowe And His Cowboy Outfit)
6) One of those Days in England (Roy Harper)
7) Oh! England, my Lion-heart (Kate Bush)
8) Let England Shake (PJ Harvey)
9) Weekend in New England (Barry Manilow)
10) There'll always be an England (Vera Lynn)

1) Siberian Khatru (Yes)
2) In Germany Before The War (Randy Newman)
3) Spanish Flea (Herb Alpert & The Tijuana Brass)
4) It's Tulip Time In Holland ( Richard A. Whiting)
5) I'm Afraid Of Americans (David Bowie)
6) In Zaire (Johnny Wakelin )
7) Born in the U.S.A. (Bruce Springsteen)
8) Mexico( Les Humphries Singers )


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Songs with a country in the title (or refers to a country; e.g. scandanavian or dutch would be OK)
NB: NOT the word "country" in the title, but a country. Former countries are fine. I suppose the peoples of a country are acceptable as well.

DQ list

1) English Tea (Paul McCartney)
2) English Country Garden (Jimmie Rodgers)
3) English Trees (Crowed House)
4) This is England (The Clash)
5) The Rose Of England (Nick Lowe And His Cowboy Outfit)
6) One of those Days in England (Roy Harper)
7) Oh! England, my Lion-heart (Kate Bush)
8) Let England Shake (PJ Harvey)
9) Weekend in New England (Barry Manilow)
10) There'll always be an England (Vera Lynn)

1) Siberian Khatru (Yes)
2) In Germany Before The War (Randy Newman)
3) Spanish Flea (Herb Alpert & The Tijuana Brass)
4) It's Tulip Time In Holland ( Richard A. Whiting)
5) I'm Afraid Of Americans (David Bowie)
6) In Zaire (Johnny Wakelin )
7) Born in the U.S.A. (Bruce Springsteen)
8) Mexico( Les Humphries Singers )
9) Walk Like an Egyptian (The Bangles)


----------



## Azol

Theme: Songs with a country in the title (or refers to a country; e.g. scandanavian or dutch would be OK)
NB: NOT the word "country" in the title, but a country. Former countries are fine. I suppose the peoples of a country are acceptable as well.

DQ list

1) English Tea (Paul McCartney)
2) English Country Garden (Jimmie Rodgers)
3) English Trees (Crowed House)
4) This is England (The Clash)
5) The Rose Of England (Nick Lowe And His Cowboy Outfit)
6) One of those Days in England (Roy Harper)
7) Oh! England, my Lion-heart (Kate Bush)
8) Let England Shake (PJ Harvey)
9) Weekend in New England (Barry Manilow)
10) There'll always be an England (Vera Lynn)

1) Siberian Khatru (Yes)
2) In Germany Before The War (Randy Newman)
3) Spanish Flea (Herb Alpert & The Tijuana Brass)
4) It's Tulip Time In Holland ( Richard A. Whiting)
5) I'm Afraid Of Americans (David Bowie)
6) In Zaire (Johnny Wakelin )
7) Born in the U.S.A. (Bruce Springsteen)
8) Mexico( Les Humphries Singers )
9) Walk Like an Egyptian (The Bangles) 
10) Englishman In New York (Sting)


----------



## Azol

New theme: a perfect pair!
Share a perfect pair of songs both by same performer that complement each other perfectly in your opinion.

DQ list from previous theme:
Space Oddity; Ashes To Ashes (David Bowie)
Strawberry Fields Forever; Glass Onion (The Beatles)
Anus of Uranus; Silly Boys (Klaatu)

1) My My, Hey Hey (Out of the Blue); Hey Hey, My My (Into the Black) (Neil Young)


----------



## Coach G

New theme: a perfect pair!
Share a perfect pair of songs both by same performer that complement each other perfectly in your opinion.

DQ list from previous theme:
Space Oddity; Ashes To Ashes (David Bowie)
Strawberry Fields Forever; Glass Onion (The Beatles)
Anus of Uranus; Silly Boys (Klaatu)

1) My My, Hey Hey (Out of the Blue); Hey Hey, My My (Into the Black) (Neil Young)
2) Chicago (that Toddlin' Town); My Kind of Town (Chicago) (Frank Sinatra)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: a perfect pair!
Share a perfect pair of songs both by same performer that complement each other perfectly in your opinion.

DQ list from previous theme:
Space Oddity; Ashes To Ashes (David Bowie)
Strawberry Fields Forever; Glass Onion (The Beatles)
Anus of Uranus; Silly Boys (Klaatu)

1) My My, Hey Hey (Out of the Blue); Hey Hey, My My (Into the Black) (Neil Young)
2) Chicago (that Toddlin' Town); My Kind of Town (Chicago) (Frank Sinatra)
3) While My Guitar Gently Weeps; This Guitar (Can't Keep From Cryin') (George Harrison)


----------



## Azol

New theme: a perfect pair!
Share a perfect pair of songs both by same performer that complement each other perfectly in your opinion.

DQ list from previous theme:
Space Oddity; Ashes To Ashes (David Bowie)
Strawberry Fields Forever; Glass Onion (The Beatles)
Anus of Uranus; Silly Boys (Klaatu)

1) My My, Hey Hey (Out of the Blue); Hey Hey, My My (Into the Black) (Neil Young)
2) Chicago (that Toddlin' Town); My Kind of Town (Chicago) (Frank Sinatra)
3) While My Guitar Gently Weeps; This Guitar (Can't Keep From Cryin') (George Harrison) 
4) Micro Softdeathstar; Microdeath Softstar (Phideaux)


----------



## Rogerx

12 hours no activity, so I start a new one

Theme: songs about villages ( title or otherwise )

1)Village Green (The Kinks)


----------



## Open Book

12 hours no activity, so I start a new one

Theme: songs about villages ( title or otherwise )

1)Village Green (The Kinks)
2) The Village Green Preservation Society (The Kinks - they were really into village greens)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

12 hours no activity, so I start a new one

Theme: songs about villages ( title or otherwise )

1)Village Green (The Kinks)
2) The Village Green Preservation Society (The Kinks - they were really into village greens)
3) Village of the Sun (Frank Zappa)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: songs about villages ( title or otherwise )

1) Village Green (The Kinks)
2) The Village Green Preservation Society (The Kinks)
3) Village Of The Sun (Frank Zappa)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: songs about villages ( title or otherwise )

1) Village Green (The Kinks)
2) The Village Green Preservation Society (The Kinks)
3) Village Of The Sun (Frank Zappa)
4) Village Idiot (Van Morrison)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: songs about villages ( title or otherwise )

1) Village Green (The Kinks)
2) The Village Green Preservation Society (The Kinks)
3) Village Of The Sun (Frank Zappa)
4) Village Idiot (Van Morrison)
5) The Everyday Story of Smalltown (XTC)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: songs about villages ( title or otherwise )

1) Village Green (The Kinks)
2) The Village Green Preservation Society (The Kinks)
3) Village Of The Sun (Frank Zappa)
4) Village Idiot (Van Morrison)
5) The Everyday Story of Smalltown (XTC)
5) Wall Street Village Day( The Four Seasons)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs about Hypocrisy 


1) Games People Play (Joe South)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: songs about Hypocrisy 


1) Games People Play (Joe South)
2) Fortunate Son (Creedence Clearwater Revival)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs about Hypocrisy


1) Games People Play (Joe South)
2) Fortunate Son (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
3) Clean Up Your Own Backyard ( Elvis Presley )


----------



## pianozach

New theme: songs about Hypocrisy


1) Games People Play (Joe South)
2) Fortunate Son (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
3) Clean Up Your Own Backyard (Elvis Presley)
4) Gimme Some Truth (John Lennon)


----------



## Azol

New theme: songs about Hypocrisy


1) Games People Play (Joe South)
2) Fortunate Son (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
3) Clean Up Your Own Backyard (Elvis Presley)
4) Gimme Some Truth (John Lennon)
5) Liar (Rollins Band)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs about Hypocrisy


1) Games People Play (Joe South)
2) Fortunate Son (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
3) Clean Up Your Own Backyard (Elvis Presley)
4) Gimme Some Truth (John Lennon)
5) Liar (Rollins Band)
6)You Bowed Down (Elvis Costello)


----------



## Coach G

New theme: songs about Hypocrisy

1) Games People Play (Joe South)
2) Fortunate Son (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
3) Clean Up Your Own Backyard (Elvis Presley)
4) Gimme Some Truth (John Lennon)
5) Liar (Rollins Band)
6)You Bowed Down (Elvis Costello)
7) Eve of Destruction (Barry McGuire) where the guy says:

_Hate your next door neighbor/but don't forget to say grace!_


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs about Hypocrisy


1) Games People Play (Joe South)
2) Fortunate Son (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
3) Clean Up Your Own Backyard (Elvis Presley)
4) Gimme Some Truth (John Lennon)
5) Liar (Rollins Band)
6) You Bowed Down (Elvis Costello)
7) Eve of Destruction (Barry McGuire)
8) Harper Valley PTA (Jeanie C. Riley)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: songs about Hypocrisy


1) Games People Play (Joe South)
2) Fortunate Son (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
3) Clean Up Your Own Backyard (Elvis Presley)
4) Gimme Some Truth (John Lennon)
5) Liar (Rollins Band)
6) You Bowed Down (Elvis Costello)
7) Eve of Destruction (Barry McGuire)
8) Harper Valley PTA (Jeanie C. Riley)
9) Fortunate Son (CCR)


----------



## Rogerx

Room2201974 said:


> New theme: songs about Hypocrisy
> 
> 1) Games People Play (Joe South)
> 2) Fortunate Son (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
> 3) Clean Up Your Own Backyard (Elvis Presley)
> 4) Gimme Some Truth (John Lennon)
> 5) Liar (Rollins Band)
> 6) You Bowed Down (Elvis Costello)
> 7) Eve of Destruction (Barry McGuire)
> 8) Harper Valley PTA (Jeanie C. Riley)
> 9) Gimme Some Truth (John Lennon)
> 
> corrected list 9 and 3 where the same


----------



## pianozach

New theme: songs about Hypocrisy

1) Games People Play (Joe South)
2) Fortunate Son (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
3) Clean Up Your Own Backyard (Elvis Presley)
4) Gimme Some Truth (John Lennon)
5) Liar (Rollins Band)
6) You Bowed Down (Elvis Costello)
7) Eve of Destruction (Barry McGuire)
8) Harper Valley PTA (Jeanie C. Riley)
9) Prosthetic Head (Green Day)

corrected list 9 and 4 were the same


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs about Hypocrisy


1) Games People Play (Joe South)
2) Fortunate Son (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
3) Clean Up Your Own Backyard (Elvis Presley)
4) Gimme Some Truth (John Lennon)
5) Liar (Rollins Band)
6) You Bowed Down (Elvis Costello)
7) Eve of Destruction (Barry McGuire)
8) Harper Valley PTA (Jeanie C. Riley)
9) Prosthetic Head (Green Day)
10)Positively 4th Street(Simply Red )


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs about : ending (preferably in title but, the end will also do )


1)An Ending (Ascent) ( Brian Eno)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: songs about : ending (preferably in title but, the end will also do )


1) An Ending (Ascent) (Brian Eno)
2) The End of the End (Paul McCartney)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs about : ending (preferably in title but, the end will also do )


1) An Ending (Ascent) (Brian Eno)
2) The End of the End (Paul McCartney)
3) End of the Rainbow (Barry Gibb)


----------



## Coach G

New theme: songs about : ending (preferably in title but, the end will also do )


1) An Ending (Ascent) (Brian Eno)
2) The End of the End (Paul McCartney)
3) End of the Rainbow (Barry Gibb)
4) It's the End of the World as We Know It (REM) 

...where the music stops and the guy yells out: "Leonard Bernstein!"; immortalized Bernstein in song.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs about : ending (preferably in title but, the end will also do )


1) An Ending (Ascent) (Brian Eno)
2) The End of the End (Paul McCartney)
3) End of the Rainbow (Barry Gibb)
4) It's the End of the World as We Know It (REM)
5 )At Wit's End ( Dream Theater)


----------



## ldiat

1) An Ending (Ascent) (Brian Eno)
2) The End of the End (Paul McCartney)
3) End of the Rainbow (Barry Gibb)
4) It's the End of the World as We Know It (REM)
5 )At Wit's End ( Dream Theater)
6)The End,(The Beatles)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: songs about : ending (preferably in title but, the end will also do )

1) An Ending (Ascent) (Brian Eno)
2) The End of the End (Paul McCartney)
3) End of the Rainbow (Barry Gibb)
4) It's the End of the World as We Know It (REM)
5) At Wit's End (Dream Theater)
6) The End (The Beatles)
7) The End (The Doors)


----------



## Azol

New theme: songs about : ending (preferably in title but, the end will also do )

1) An Ending (Ascent) (Brian Eno)
2) The End of the End (Paul McCartney)
3) End of the Rainbow (Barry Gibb)
4) It's the End of the World as We Know It (REM)
5) At Wit's End (Dream Theater)
6) The End (The Beatles)
7) The End (The Doors)
8) The End of My Pirate Days (Mary Chapin Carpenter)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs about : ending (preferably in title but, the end will also do )

1) An Ending (Ascent) (Brian Eno)
2) The End of the End (Paul McCartney)
3) End of the Rainbow (Barry Gibb)
4) It's the End of the World as We Know It (REM)
5) At Wit's End (Dream Theater)
6) The End (The Beatles)
7) The End (The Doors)
8) The End of My Pirate Days (Mary Chapin Carpenter)
9) My Happy Ending ( Avril Lavigne)


----------



## Azol

New theme: songs about : ending (preferably in title but, the end will also do )

1) An Ending (Ascent) (Brian Eno)
2) The End of the End (Paul McCartney)
3) End of the Rainbow (Barry Gibb)
4) It's the End of the World as We Know It (REM)
5) At Wit's End (Dream Theater)
6) The End (The Beatles)
7) The End (The Doors)
8) The End of My Pirate Days (Mary Chapin Carpenter)
9) My Happy Ending ( Avril Lavigne)
10) Childhood's End? (Marillion)

Anyone can pick a new theme


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Song titles that have the word "the" at least twice

1) The Needle and the Damage Done (Neil Young)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Theme: Song titles that have the word "the" at least twice

1) The Needle and the Damage Done (Neil Young)
2)The Song Remains The Same (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Azol

Theme: Song titles that have the word "the" at least twice

1) The Needle and the Damage Done (Neil Young)
2) The Song Remains The Same (Led Zeppelin) 
3) The Return Of The Giant Hogweed (Genesis)


----------



## Room2201974

Theme: Song titles that have the word "the" at least twice

1) The Needle and the Damage Done (Neil Young)
2) The Song Remains The Same (Led Zeppelin)
3) The Return Of The Giant Hogweed (Genesis)
4) The Dream of The Blue Turtles (Sting)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Song titles that have the word "the" at least twice

1) The Needle and the Damage Done (Neil Young)
2) The Song Remains The Same (Led Zeppelin)
3) The Return Of The Giant Hogweed (Genesis)
4) The Dream of The Blue Turtles (Sting) 
5) All Around The World Or The Myth Of Fingerprints (Paul Simon)


----------



## Room2201974

Theme: Song titles that have the word "the" at least twice

1) The Needle and the Damage Done (Neil Young)
2) The Song Remains The Same (Led Zeppelin)
3) The Return Of The Giant Hogweed (Genesis)
4) The Dream of The Blue Turtles (Sting)
5) All Around The World Or The Myth Of Fingerprints (Paul Simon)
6) Its The End Of The World (R.E.M.)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Song titles that have the word "the" at least twice

1) The Needle and the Damage Done (Neil Young)
2) The Song Remains The Same (Led Zeppelin)
3) The Return Of The Giant Hogweed (Genesis)
4) The Dream of The Blue Turtles (Sting)
5) All Around The World Or The Myth Of Fingerprints (Paul Simon)
6) Its The End Of The World (R.E.M.)
7) The Good, The Bad And The Ugly( Ennio Morricone) the only one I can think of )


----------



## Azol

Theme: Song titles that have the word "the" at least twice

1) The Needle and the Damage Done (Neil Young)
2) The Song Remains The Same (Led Zeppelin)
3) The Return Of The Giant Hogweed (Genesis)
4) The Dream of The Blue Turtles (Sting)
5) All Around The World Or The Myth Of Fingerprints (Paul Simon)
6) Its The End Of The World (R.E.M.)
7) The Good, The Bad And The Ugly( Ennio Morricone) the only one I can think of ) 
8) The Orange and The Green (The Irish Rovers)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Song titles that have the word "the" at least twice

1) The Needle and the Damage Done (Neil Young)
2) The Song Remains The Same (Led Zeppelin)
3) The Return Of The Giant Hogweed (Genesis)
4) The Dream of The Blue Turtles (Sting)
5) All Around The World Or The Myth Of Fingerprints (Paul Simon)
6) Its The End Of The World (R.E.M.)
7) The Good, The Bad And The Ugly( Ennio Morricone) the only one I can think of )
8) The Orange and The Green (The Irish Rovers)
9) The Thin End Of The Wedge - Procol Harum


----------



## Azol

Theme: Song titles that have the word "the" at least twice

1) The Needle and the Damage Done (Neil Young)
2) The Song Remains The Same (Led Zeppelin)
3) The Return Of The Giant Hogweed (Genesis)
4) The Dream of The Blue Turtles (Sting)
5) All Around The World Or The Myth Of Fingerprints (Paul Simon)
6) Its The End Of The World (R.E.M.)
7) The Good, The Bad And The Ugly( Ennio Morricone) the only one I can think of )
8) The Orange and The Green (The Irish Rovers)
9) The Thin End Of The Wedge - Procol Harum 
10) The Prince of the Power of the Air (Neal Morse)


----------



## Azol

New theme: your favorite song with nice keyboard/piano solo

Brandenburg Concerto No. 5 - Allegro (Bach) is good example but disqualified 

1) Firth of Fifth (Genesis)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: your favorite song with nice keyboard/piano solo

Brandenburg Concerto No. 5 - Allegro (Bach) is good example but disqualified 

1) Firth of Fifth (Genesis)
2) My Baby Just Cares for Me( Nina Simone)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: your favorite song with nice keyboard/piano solo

Brandenburg Concerto No. 5 - Allegro (Bach) is good example but disqualified

1) Firth of Fifth (Genesis)
2) My Baby Just Cares for Me (Nina Simone)
3) Bring on the Night (live 1985) (Sting)


----------



## Azol

New theme: your favorite song with nice keyboard/piano solo

Brandenburg Concerto No. 5 - Allegro (Bach) is good example but disqualified

1) Firth of Fifth (Genesis)
2) My Baby Just Cares for Me (Nina Simone)
3) Bring on the Night (live 1985) (Sting)
4) Thunderstruck (Landmarq)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: your favorite song with nice keyboard/piano solo

Brandenburg Concerto No. 5 - Allegro (Bach) is good example but disqualified

1) Firth of Fifth (Genesis)
2) My Baby Just Cares for Me (Nina Simone)
3) Bring on the Night (live 1985) (Sting)
4) Thunderstruck (Landmarq)
5) Don’t Know Why( Norah Jones)


----------



## ldiat

1) Firth of Fifth (Genesis)
2) My Baby Just Cares for Me (Nina Simone)
3) Bring on the Night (live 1985) (Sting)
4) Thunderstruck (Landmarq)
5) Don’t Know Why( Norah Jones)
6)Martha My Dear, The Beatles


----------



## Azol

New theme: your favorite song with nice keyboard/piano solo

Brandenburg Concerto No. 5 - Allegro (Bach) is good example but disqualified

1) Firth of Fifth (Genesis)
2) My Baby Just Cares for Me (Nina Simone)
3) Bring on the Night (live 1985) (Sting)
4) Thunderstruck (Landmarq)
5) Don’t Know Why( Norah Jones)
6)Martha My Dear, The Beatles 
7) The Remembering (Yes)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: your favorite song with nice keyboard/piano solo

Brandenburg Concerto No. 5 - Allegro (Bach) is good example but disqualified

1) Firth of Fifth (Genesis)
2) My Baby Just Cares for Me (Nina Simone)
3) Bring on the Night (live 1985) (Sting)
4) Thunderstruck (Landmarq)
5) Don’t Know Why( Norah Jones)
6)Martha My Dear, The Beatles
7) The Remembering (Yes)
8) Wuthering Heights( Kate Bush)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: your favorite song with nice keyboard/piano solo

Brandenburg Concerto No. 5 - Allegro (Bach) is good example but disqualified

1) Firth of Fifth (Genesis)
2) My Baby Just Cares for Me (Nina Simone)
3) Bring on the Night (live 1985) (Sting)
4) Thunderstruck (Landmarq)
5) Don’t Know Why (Norah Jones)
6) Martha My Dear (The Beatles)
7) The Remembering (Yes)
8) Wuthering Heights (Kate Bush)
9) Take a Pebble (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)


----------



## Azol

New theme: your favorite song with nice keyboard/piano solo

Brandenburg Concerto No. 5 - Allegro (Bach) is good example but disqualified

1) Firth of Fifth (Genesis)
2) My Baby Just Cares for Me (Nina Simone)
3) Bring on the Night (live 1985) (Sting)
4) Thunderstruck (Landmarq)
5) Don’t Know Why (Norah Jones)
6) Martha My Dear (The Beatles)
7) The Remembering (Yes)
8) Wuthering Heights (Kate Bush)
9) Take a Pebble (Emerson, Lake & Palmer) 
10) Il Banchetto (Premiata Forneria Marconi)

Using the 2 hours rule to finish this (surprisingly) slow playlist.

New theme is open for anyone.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: lazy 

1) Lazy Sunday( Small Faces)


----------



## ldiat

(Lazy Sunday) Small Faces
1)Lazy - Deep Purple


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: lazy

1) Lazy Sunday( Small Faces)
2)Lazy - Deep Purple
3) Those Lazy-Hazy-Crazy Days of Summer ..(Nat King Cole )


----------



## Azol

New theme: lazy

1) Lazy Sunday( Small Faces)
2) Lazy (Deep Purple)
3) Those Lazy-Hazy-Crazy Days of Summer ..(Nat King Cole)
4) Lazy Lightning (Grateful Dead)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: lazy

1) Lazy Sunday( Small Faces)
2) Lazy (Deep Purple)
3) Those Lazy-Hazy-Crazy Days of Summer ..(Nat King Cole)
4) Lazy Lightning (Grateful Dead)
5 )Lazy Elsie Molly (Chubby Checker)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: lazy

1) Lazy Sunday( Small Faces)
2) Lazy (Deep Purple)
3) Those Lazy-Hazy-Crazy Days of Summer ..(Nat King Cole)
4) Lazy Lightning (Grateful Dead)
5 )Lazy Elsie Molly (Chubby Checker)
6) Lazy Day (Moody Blues)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: lazy

1) Lazy Sunday( Small Faces)
2) Lazy (Deep Purple)
3) Those Lazy-Hazy-Crazy Days of Summer ..(Nat King Cole)
4) Lazy Lightning (Grateful Dead)
5 )Lazy Elsie Molly (Chubby Checker)
6) Lazy Day (Moody Blues)
7) Sunny Afternoon (The Kinks)

_The tax man's taken all my dough
And left me in my stately home
Lazing on a sunny afternoon_


----------



## pianozach

New theme: lazy

1) Lazy Sunday (Small Faces)
2) Lazy (Deep Purple)
3) Those Lazy-Hazy-Crazy Days of Summer (Nat King Cole)
4) Lazy Lightning (Grateful Dead)
5 )Lazy Elsie Molly (Chubby Checker)
6) Lazy Day (Moody Blues)
7) Sunny Afternoon (The Kinks)
8) Lazing On A Sunday Afternoon (Queen)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: lazy

1) Lazy Sunday (Small Faces)
2) Lazy (Deep Purple)
3) Those Lazy-Hazy-Crazy Days of Summer (Nat King Cole)
4) Lazy Lightning (Grateful Dead)
5 )Lazy Elsie Molly (Chubby Checker)
6) Lazy Day (Moody Blues)
7) Sunny Afternoon (The Kinks)
8) Lazing On A Sunday Afternoon (Queen)
9) Lazy Day (Spanky and Our Gang)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: lazy

1) Lazy Sunday (Small Faces)
2) Lazy (Deep Purple)
3) Those Lazy-Hazy-Crazy Days of Summer (Nat King Cole)
4) Lazy Lightning (Grateful Dead)
5 )Lazy Elsie Molly (Chubby Checker)
6) Lazy Day (Moody Blues)
7) Sunny Afternoon (The Kinks)
8) Lazing On A Sunday Afternoon (Queen)
9) Lazy Day (Spanky and Our Gang)
10) Spent The Day In Bed(Morrissey)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs with fun music videos.

1) Sledgehammer (Peter Gabriel)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs with fun music videos.

1) Sledgehammer (Peter Gabriel)
2) Life on Mars( David Bowie)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: songs with fun music videos.

1) Sledgehammer (Peter Gabriel)
2) Life on Mars (David Bowie)
3) I Am the Walrus (The Beatles)


----------



## Azol

New theme: songs with fun music videos.

1) Sledgehammer (Peter Gabriel)
2) Life on Mars (David Bowie)
3) I Am the Walrus (The Beatles) 
4) This Too Shall Pass (OK Go)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs with fun music videos.

1) Sledgehammer (Peter Gabriel)
2) Life on Mars (David Bowie)
3) I Am the Walrus (The Beatles)
4) This Too Shall Pass (OK Go)
5) Dancing Queen( ABBA) ( the live version performed in front of the Royal family )


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: songs with fun music videos.

1) Sledgehammer (Peter Gabriel)
2) Life on Mars (David Bowie)
3) I Am the Walrus (The Beatles)
4) This Too Shall Pass (OK Go)
5) Dancing Queen( ABBA) ( the live version performed in front of the Royal family )
6) Everyday I Write the Book (Elvis Costello)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: songs with fun music videos.

1) Sledgehammer (Peter Gabriel)
2) Life on Mars (David Bowie)
3) I Am the Walrus (The Beatles)
4) This Too Shall Pass (OK Go)
5) Dancing Queen( ABBA) ( the live version performed in front of the Royal family )
6) Everyday I Write the Book (Elvis Costello)
7) I Wanna Rock (Twisted Sister)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs with fun music videos.

1) Sledgehammer (Peter Gabriel)
2) Life on Mars (David Bowie)
3) I Am the Walrus (The Beatles)
4) This Too Shall Pass (OK Go)
5) Dancing Queen( ABBA) ( the live version performed in front of the Royal family )
6) Everyday I Write the Book (Elvis Costello)
7) I Wanna Rock (Twisted Sister)
8) Tonight, Tonight (Smashing Pumpkins)


----------



## Azol

New theme: songs with fun music videos.

1) Sledgehammer (Peter Gabriel)
2) Life on Mars (David Bowie)
3) I Am the Walrus (The Beatles)
4) This Too Shall Pass (OK Go)
5) Dancing Queen( ABBA) ( the live version performed in front of the Royal family )
6) Everyday I Write the Book (Elvis Costello)
7) I Wanna Rock (Twisted Sister)
8) Tonight, Tonight (Smashing Pumpkins)
9) Bilbo Baggins (Leonard Nimoy)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: songs with fun music videos.

1) Sledgehammer (Peter Gabriel)
2) Life on Mars (David Bowie)
3) I Am the Walrus (The Beatles)
4) This Too Shall Pass (OK Go)
5) Dancing Queen (ABBA) (the live version performed in front of the Royal family)
6) Everyday I Write the Book (Elvis Costello)
7) I Wanna Rock (Twisted Sister)
8) Tonight, Tonight (Smashing Pumpkins)
9) Bilbo Baggins (Leonard Nimoy)
10) Ironic (Alanis Morissette)

_Four Alanises in a car._


----------



## pianozach

_OK, let's go with a very subjective theme. There will probably be no wrong answers.
_
THEME: Songs that were ahead of their time

1) A Day In the Life (Beatles)


----------



## Starving Wolf

THEME: Songs that were ahead of their time

1) A Day In the Life (Beatles)
2) Rapper's Delight (Sugarhill Gang)


----------



## Rogerx

THEME: Songs that were ahead of their time

1) A Day In the Life (Beatles)
2) Rapper's Delight (Sugarhill Gang)
3) Time in a Bottle (Jim Croce )


----------



## Starving Wolf

I'm tempted to be a wiseguy and say "In The Year 2525" (since we're currently in 2020), but I know that isn't what pianozach meant by "songs that were ahead of their time".


----------



## Rogerx

Starving Wolf said:


> I'm tempted to be a wiseguy and say "In The Year 2525" (since we're currently in 2020), but I know that isn't what pianozach meant by "songs that were ahead of their time".


I think it's suits perfectly well, see the lyrics.


----------



## pianozach

THEME: Songs that were ahead of their time

1) A Day In the Life (Beatles)
2) Rapper's Delight (Sugarhill Gang)
3) Time in a Bottle (Jim Croce)
4) Rocket 88 (Jackie Brenston)


----------



## cougarjuno

THEME: Songs that were ahead of their time

1) A Day In the Life (Beatles)
2) Rapper's Delight (Sugarhill Gang)
3) Time in a Bottle (Jim Croce)
4) Rocket 88 (Jackie Brenston)
5) God Save the Queen (Sex Pistols)


----------



## Rogerx

THEME: Songs that were ahead of their time

1) A Day In the Life (Beatles)
2) Rapper's Delight (Sugarhill Gang)
3) Time in a Bottle (Jim Croce)
4) Rocket 88 (Jackie Brenston)
5) God Save the Queen (Sex Pistols)
6) Blinded by the light (Manfred Mann's Earth Band.)


----------



## Starving Wolf

THEME: Songs that were ahead of their time

1) A Day In the Life (Beatles)
2) Rapper's Delight (Sugarhill Gang)
3) Time in a Bottle (Jim Croce)
4) Rocket 88 (Jackie Brenston)
5) God Save the Queen (Sex Pistols)
6) Blinded by the light (Manfred Mann's Earth Band.)
7) Bohemian Rhapsody (Queen)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs about a brother or sister


1)Blood Brothers ( Bruce Springsteen)


----------



## Starving Wolf

We've done brothers multiple times, and we've done family members several times. There are a lot of songs that should be disqualified:

_He ain't heavy, he's my brother (Hollies)..
Brother can you spare me a dime
Brother Louie (Hot Chocolate)
7 Chinese Brothers (R.E.M.)
Brothers in arms (Dire Straits)
Dream Brother (Jeff Buckley)
Daniel (Elton John)
Four Brothers ( The Manhattan Transfer)
What's Going On (Marvin Gaye)
Brother of Mine (Yes)
Hey, Big Brother ( Rare Earth)
Get Together (The Youngbloods)
Sister Christian (Night Ranger)
Sister Golden Hair (America)
Older Sister (Carly Simon)_


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs about a brother or sister
(post 10488 are disqualified)

1)Blood Brothers ( Bruce Springsteen)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Songs about a brother or sister
(post 10488 are disqualified)

1) Blood Brothers (Bruce Springsteen)
2) Brother of Mine (Yes)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: Songs about a brother or sister
(post 10488 are disqualified)

1) Blood Brothers (Bruce Springsteen)
2) Brother of Mine (Yes)
3) Sister Morphine (Rolling Stones)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Songs about a brother or sister
(post 10488 are disqualified)

1) Blood Brothers (Bruce Springsteen)
2) Brother of Mine (Yes)
3) Sister Morphine (Rolling Stones)
4) To Your Brethren In The Dark (Satyricon)


----------



## starthrower

Mexican Greens, 1968

Probably my favorite album from the Fontana box. Some really good modern jazz and tenor playing.


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Songs about a brother or sister
(post 10488 are disqualified)

1) Blood Brothers (Bruce Springsteen)
2) Brother of Mine (Yes)
3) Sister Morphine (Rolling Stones)
4) To Your Brethren In The Dark (Satyricon)
5) Your Sister Can't Twist (But She Can Rock 'N' Roll) (Elton John)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Songs about a brother or sister
(post 10488 are disqualified)

1) Blood Brothers (Bruce Springsteen)
2) Brother of Mine (Yes)
3) Sister Morphine (Rolling Stones)
4) To Your Brethren In The Dark (Satyricon)
5) Your Sister Can't Twist (But She Can Rock 'N' Roll) (Elton John)
6) White Wedding (Billy Idol)

_Hey little sister, what have you done
Hey little sister, who's the only one
Hey little sister, who's your superman
Hey little sister, who's the one you want…_


----------



## Room2201974

New theme: Songs about a brother or sister
(post 10488 are disqualified)

1) Blood Brothers (Bruce Springsteen)
2) Brother of Mine (Yes)
3) Sister Morphine (Rolling Stones)
4) To Your Brethren In The Dark (Satyricon)
5) Your Sister Can't Twist (But She Can Rock 'N' Roll) (Elton John)
6) White Wedding (Billy Idol)
7) Oh Sister! (Bob Dylan)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Songs about a brother or sister
(post 10488 are disqualified)

1) Blood Brothers (Bruce Springsteen)
2) Brother of Mine (Yes)
3) Sister Morphine (Rolling Stones)
4) To Your Brethren In The Dark (Satyricon)
5) Your Sister Can't Twist (But She Can Rock 'N' Roll) (Elton John)
6) White Wedding (Billy Idol)
7) Oh Sister! (Bob Dylan)
8) Lady Marmalade (Patti LaBelle)

_Hey sister, go sister, soul sister, go sister 
Hey sister, go sister, soul sister, go sister _


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Songs about a brother or sister
(post 10488 are disqualified)

1) Blood Brothers (Bruce Springsteen)
2) Brother of Mine (Yes)
3) Sister Morphine (Rolling Stones)
4) To Your Brethren In The Dark (Satyricon)
5) Your Sister Can't Twist (But She Can Rock 'N' Roll) (Elton John)
6) White Wedding (Billy Idol)
7) Oh Sister! (Bob Dylan)
8) Lady Marmalade (Patti LaBelle)
9) Little Sister (Elvis Presley)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs about a brother or sister
(post 10488 are disqualified)

1) Blood Brothers (Bruce Springsteen)
2) Brother of Mine (Yes)
3) Sister Morphine (Rolling Stones)
4) To Your Brethren In The Dark (Satyricon)
5) Your Sister Can't Twist (But She Can Rock 'N' Roll) (Elton John)
6) White Wedding (Billy Idol)
7) Oh Sister! (Bob Dylan)
8) Lady Marmalade (Patti LaBelle)
9) Little Sister (Elvis Presley)
10) Dance Little Sister (Rolling Stones)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme; songs about sinners title or otherwise 



1) Natural Sinner (Fair Weather )


----------



## Azol

New theme; songs about sinners title or otherwise



1) Natural Sinner (Fair Weather )
2) It's a Sin (Pet Shop Boys)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme; songs about sinners title or otherwise



1) Natural Sinner (Fair Weather )
2) It's a Sin (Pet Shop Boys)
3) I'm a Sinner (Madonna)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme; songs about sinners title or otherwise



1) Natural Sinner (Fair Weather )
2) It's a Sin (Pet Shop Boys)
3) I'm a Sinner (Madonna)
4) The Sinner (Judas Priest)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme; songs about sinners title or otherwise



1) Natural Sinner (Fair Weather )
2) It's a Sin (Pet Shop Boys)
3) I'm a Sinner (Madonna)
4) The Sinner (Judas Priest)
5) She Is My Sin (Nightwish)


----------



## pianozach

New theme; songs about sinners title or otherwise

1) Natural Sinner (Fair Weather )
2) It's a Sin (Pet Shop Boys)
3) I'm a Sinner (Madonna)
4) The Sinner (Judas Priest)
5) She Is My Sin (Nightwish)
6) The Joker (The Steve Miller Band)

_Cause I'm a picker
I'm a grinner
I'm a lover and I'm a sinner
I play my music in the sun
_


----------



## Room2201974

New theme; songs about sinners title or otherwise



1) Natural Sinner (Fair Weather )
2) It's a Sin (Pet Shop Boys)
3) I'm a Sinner (Madonna)
4) The Sinner (Judas Priest)
5) She Is My Sin (Nightwish)
6) The Joker (The Steve Miller Band)
7) Sinner (Neil Finn)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme; songs about sinners title or otherwise



1) Natural Sinner (Fair Weather )
2) It's a Sin (Pet Shop Boys)
3) I'm a Sinner (Madonna)
4) The Sinner (Judas Priest)
5) She Is My Sin (Nightwish)
6) The Joker (The Steve Miller Band)
7) Sinner (Neil Finn)
8) Sin City( AC/DC)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

1) Natural Sinner (Fair Weather )
2) It's a Sin (Pet Shop Boys)
3) I'm a Sinner (Madonna)
4) The Sinner (Judas Priest)
5) She Is My Sin (Nightwish)
6) The Joker (The Steve Miller Band)
7) Sinner (Neil Finn)
8) Sin City( AC/DC)
9) World's Greatest Sinner (Frank Zappa)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme; songs about sinners title or otherwise


1) Natural Sinner (Fair Weather )
2) It's a Sin (Pet Shop Boys)
3) I'm a Sinner (Madonna)
4) The Sinner (Judas Priest)
5) She Is My Sin (Nightwish)
6) The Joker (The Steve Miller Band)
7) Sinner (Neil Finn)
8) Sin City( AC/DC)
9) World's Greatest Sinner (Frank Zappa)
10)Sinner ( Aaron Lewis -featuring Willie Nelson)


----------



## pianozach

*New theme: Rainbows*

_*DQ'd*:
Rainbow in the Dark (Dio)
She's A Rainbow (The Rolling Stones)
Catch the Rainbow (Rainbow)
I'm Always Chasing Rainbows (Judy Garland)
_

1) Rainbow Demon (Uriah Heep)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Rainbows

DQ'd:
Rainbow in the Dark (Dio)
She's A Rainbow (The Rolling Stones)
Catch the Rainbow (Rainbow)
I'm Always Chasing Rainbows (Judy Garland)


1) Rainbow Demon (Uriah Heep)
2) Rainbow ( Kacey Musgraves )


----------



## ldiat

1) Rainbow Demon (Uriah Heep)
2) Rainbow ( Kacey Musgraves )
3)Sunshine, Lollipops And Rainbows, (Lesley Gore)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Rainbows

DQ'd:
Rainbow in the Dark (Dio)
She's A Rainbow (The Rolling Stones)
Catch the Rainbow (Rainbow)
I'm Always Chasing Rainbows (Judy Garland)

1) Rainbow Demon (Uriah Heep)
2) Rainbow ( Kacey Musgraves )
3)Sunshine, Lollipops And Rainbows, (Lesley Gore)
4) End of the Rainbow (Van Morrison )


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Rainbows

DQ'd:
Rainbow in the Dark (Dio)
She's A Rainbow (The Rolling Stones)
Catch the Rainbow (Rainbow)
I'm Always Chasing Rainbows (Judy Garland)

1) Rainbow Demon (Uriah Heep)
2) Rainbow ( Kacey Musgraves )
3)Sunshine, Lollipops And Rainbows, (Lesley Gore)
4) End of the Rainbow (Van Morrison )
5) Rainbow Eyes (Rainbow)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Rainbows

DQ'd:
Rainbow in the Dark (Dio)
She's A Rainbow (The Rolling Stones)
Catch the Rainbow (Rainbow)
I'm Always Chasing Rainbows (Judy Garland)

1) Rainbow Demon (Uriah Heep)
2) Rainbow ( Kacey Musgraves )
3)Sunshine, Lollipops And Rainbows, (Lesley Gore)
4) End of the Rainbow (Van Morrison )
5) Rainbow Eyes (Rainbow)
6)There's a rainbow 'round my shoulder( by Bobby Darin)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Rainbows

DQ'd:
Rainbow in the Dark (Dio)
She's A Rainbow (The Rolling Stones)
Catch the Rainbow (Rainbow)
I'm Always Chasing Rainbows (Judy Garland)

1) Rainbow Demon (Uriah Heep)
2) Rainbow ( Kacey Musgraves )
3) Sunshine, Lollipops And Rainbows, (Lesley Gore)
4) End of the Rainbow (Van Morrison )
5) Rainbow Eyes (Rainbow)
6) There's a rainbow 'round my shoulder( by Bobby Darin) 
7) Somewhere Over the Rainbow (Judy Garland)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Rainbows

DQ'd:
Rainbow in the Dark (Dio)
She's A Rainbow (The Rolling Stones)
Catch the Rainbow (Rainbow)
I'm Always Chasing Rainbows (Judy Garland)

1) Rainbow Demon (Uriah Heep)
2) Rainbow (Kacey Musgraves )
3) Sunshine, Lollipops And Rainbows (Lesley Gore)
4) End of the Rainbow (Van Morrison)
5) Rainbow Eyes (Rainbow)
6) There's a rainbow 'round my shoulder (Bobby Darin) 
7) Somewhere Over the Rainbow (Judy Garland)
8) At the End of the Rainbow (Klaatu)


----------



## Coach G

New theme: Rainbows

DQ'd:
Rainbow in the Dark (Dio)
She's A Rainbow (The Rolling Stones)
Catch the Rainbow (Rainbow)
I'm Always Chasing Rainbows (Judy Garland)

1) Rainbow Demon (Uriah Heep)
2) Rainbow (Kacey Musgraves )
3) Sunshine, Lollipops And Rainbows (Lesley Gore)
4) End of the Rainbow (Van Morrison)
5) Rainbow Eyes (Rainbow)
6) There's a rainbow 'round my shoulder (Bobby Darin)
7) Somewhere Over the Rainbow (Judy Garland)
8) At the End of the Rainbow (Klaatu)
9) Rainbow Connection (Kermit the Frog)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Rainbows

DQ'd:
Rainbow in the Dark (Dio)
She's A Rainbow (The Rolling Stones)
Catch the Rainbow (Rainbow)
I'm Always Chasing Rainbows (Judy Garland)

1) Rainbow Demon (Uriah Heep)
2) Rainbow (Kacey Musgraves )
3) Sunshine, Lollipops And Rainbows (Lesley Gore)
4) End of the Rainbow (Van Morrison)
5) Rainbow Eyes (Rainbow)
6) There's a rainbow 'round my shoulder (Bobby Darin)
7) Somewhere Over the Rainbow (Judy Garland)
8) At the End of the Rainbow (Klaatu)
9) Rainbow Connection (Kermit the Frog)
10) Pocketful of Rainbows (Deane Hawley)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme : qiuting


1)Quit Your Low Down Ways( Peter Paul and Mary)


----------



## SanAntone

New Theme : quiting


1) Quit Your Low Down Ways( Peter Paul and Mary)
2) I Can't Quit You Baby (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Azol

New Theme : quiting


1) Quit Your Low Down Ways( Peter Paul and Mary)
2) I Can't Quit You Baby (Led Zeppelin) 
3) Quittin' Time (Mary Chapin Carpenter)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme : quitting


1) Quit Your Low Down Ways( Peter Paul and Mary)
2) I Can't Quit You Baby (Led Zeppelin)
3) Quittin' Time (Mary Chapin Carpenter)
4) Quit Playing Games (Backstreet Boys)


----------



## SanAntone

I can't believe it took us three tries to spell "quitting" right. 

New Theme : quitting

1) Quit Your Low Down Ways( Peter Paul and Mary)
2) I Can't Quit You Baby (Led Zeppelin)
3) Quittin' Time (Mary Chapin Carpenter)
4) Quit Playing Games (Backstreet Boys) 
5) Everything But Quits (Lee Ann Womack)


----------



## cougarjuno

I can't believe it took us three tries to spell "quitting" right. 

New Theme : quitting

1) Quit Your Low Down Ways( Peter Paul and Mary)
2) I Can't Quit You Baby (Led Zeppelin)
3) Quittin' Time (Mary Chapin Carpenter)
4) Quit Playing Games (Backstreet Boys)
5) Everything But Quits (Lee Ann Womack)
6) Calling It Quits (Aimee Mann)


----------



## pianozach

New Theme : quittting

1) Quit Your Low Down Ways (Peter Paul and Mary)
2) I Can't Quit You Baby (Led Zeppelin)
3) Quittin' Time (Mary Chapin Carpenter)
4) Quit Playing Games (Backstreet Boys)
5) Everything But Quits (Lee Ann Womack)
6) Calling It Quits (Aimee Mann)
7) Take This Job And Shove It (Johnny Paycheck)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme : quittting

1) Quit Your Low Down Ways (Peter Paul and Mary)
2) I Can't Quit You Baby (Led Zeppelin)
3) Quittin' Time (Mary Chapin Carpenter)
4) Quit Playing Games (Backstreet Boys)
5) Everything But Quits (Lee Ann Womack)
6) Calling It Quits (Aimee Mann)
7) Take This Job And Shove It (Johnny Paycheck)
8)I Can't Quit The Blues( Buddy Guy)


----------



## cougarjuno

New Theme : quittting

1) Quit Your Low Down Ways (Peter Paul and Mary)
2) I Can't Quit You Baby (Led Zeppelin)
3) Quittin' Time (Mary Chapin Carpenter)
4) Quit Playing Games (Backstreet Boys)
5) Everything But Quits (Lee Ann Womack)
6) Calling It Quits (Aimee Mann)
7) Take This Job And Shove It (Johnny Paycheck)
8) I Can't Quit The Blues( Buddy Guy)
9) She Quit Me (Warren Zevon)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme : quittting

1) Quit Your Low Down Ways (Peter Paul and Mary)
2) I Can't Quit You Baby (Led Zeppelin)
3) Quittin' Time (Mary Chapin Carpenter)
4) Quit Playing Games (Backstreet Boys)
5) Everything But Quits (Lee Ann Womack)
6) Calling It Quits (Aimee Mann)
7) Take This Job And Shove It (Johnny Paycheck)
8) I Can't Quit The Blues( Buddy Guy)
9) She Quit Me (Warren Zevon)
10)I'll Feel Good When It Quits Hurting (Loretta Lynn)


----------



## Rogerx

1) Ice Ice Baby (Vanilla Ice)
2) Dance on a Volcano (Genesis)
3) Burned (Buffalo Springfield)
4) Heat Wave(Martha and the Vandellas)
5) Cold Irons Bound (Dylan)
6) Ice Cold Ice (Husker Du)
7) 'Hot N Cold' (Katy Perry)
8) Freeze Frame (J. Geils Band)
9) Hot Blooded (Foreigner)
10) Fire (Ohio Players)


New theme = temperature extremes (above disqualified)

1)'Some Like It Hot' (The Power Station )


----------



## pianozach

New theme = temperature extremes (above disqualified)

1) 'Some Like It Hot' (The Power Station)
2) Cold As Ice (Foreigner)


----------



## Open Book

New theme = temperature extremes (above disqualified)

1) 'Some Like It Hot' (The Power Station)
2) Cold As Ice (Foreigner)
3) Ice Queen (The Stranglers)


----------



## Azol

New theme = temperature extremes (above disqualified)

1) 'Some Like It Hot' (The Power Station)
2) Cold As Ice (Foreigner)
3) Ice Queen (The Stranglers) 
4) Ring of Fire (Johnny Cash)


----------



## Room2201974

New theme = temperature extremes (above disqualified)

1) 'Some Like It Hot' (The Power Station)
2) Cold As Ice (Foreigner)
3) Ice Queen (The Stranglers)
4) Ring of Fire (Johnny Cash)
5) Cold, Cold, Cold (Little Feat)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = temperature extremes (above disqualified)

1) 'Some Like It Hot' (The Power Station)
2) Cold As Ice (Foreigner)
3) Ice Queen (The Stranglers)
4) Ring of Fire (Johnny Cash)
5) Cold, Cold, Cold (Little Feat)
6) On Fire (Van Halen)


----------



## cougarjuno

1) Ice Ice Baby (Vanilla Ice)
2) Dance on a Volcano (Genesis)
3) Burned (Buffalo Springfield)
4) Heat Wave(Martha and the Vandellas)
5) Cold Irons Bound (Dylan)
6) Ice Cold Ice (Husker Du)
7) 'Hot N Cold' (Katy Perry)
8) Freeze Frame (J. Geils Band)
9) Hot Blooded (Foreigner)
10) Fire (Ohio Players)

New theme = temperature extremes (above disqualified)

1) 'Some Like It Hot' (The Power Station)
2) Cold As Ice (Foreigner)
3) Ice Queen (The Stranglers)
4) Ring of Fire (Johnny Cash)
5) Cold, Cold, Cold (Little Feat)
6) On Fire (Van Halen)
7) Burnin' For You (Blue Oyster Cult)


----------



## Rogerx

1) Ice Ice Baby (Vanilla Ice)
2) Dance on a Volcano (Genesis)
3) Burned (Buffalo Springfield)
4) Heat Wave(Martha and the Vandellas)
5) Cold Irons Bound (Dylan)
6) Ice Cold Ice (Husker Du)
7) 'Hot N Cold' (Katy Perry)
8) Freeze Frame (J. Geils Band)
9) Hot Blooded (Foreigner)
10) Fire (Ohio Players)

New theme = temperature extremes (above disqualified)

1) 'Some Like It Hot' (The Power Station)
2) Cold As Ice (Foreigner)
3) Ice Queen (The Stranglers)
4) Ring of Fire (Johnny Cash)
5) Cold, Cold, Cold (Little Feat)
6) On Fire (Van Halen)
7) Burnin' For You (Blue Oyster Cult)
8) Soak up the Sun (Sheryl Crow)


----------



## pianozach

_1) Ice Ice Baby (Vanilla Ice)
2) Dance on a Volcano (Genesis)
3) Burned (Buffalo Springfield)
4) Heat Wave(Martha and the Vandellas)
5) Cold Irons Bound (Dylan)
6) Ice Cold Ice (Husker Du)
7) 'Hot N Cold' (Katy Perry)
8) Freeze Frame (J. Geils Band)
9) Hot Blooded (Foreigner)
10) Fire (Ohio Players)_

New theme = temperature extremes (above disqualified)

1) 'Some Like It Hot' (The Power Station)
2) Cold As Ice (Foreigner)
3) Ice Queen (The Stranglers)
4) Ring of Fire (Johnny Cash)
5) Cold, Cold, Cold (Little Feat)
6) On Fire (Van Halen)
7) Burnin' For You (Blue Oyster Cult)
8) Soak up the Sun (Sheryl Crow)
9) Set the Controls for the Heart of the Sun (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Azol

_1) Ice Ice Baby (Vanilla Ice)
2) Dance on a Volcano (Genesis)
3) Burned (Buffalo Springfield)
4) Heat Wave(Martha and the Vandellas)
5) Cold Irons Bound (Dylan)
6) Ice Cold Ice (Husker Du)
7) 'Hot N Cold' (Katy Perry)
8) Freeze Frame (J. Geils Band)
9) Hot Blooded (Foreigner)
10) Fire (Ohio Players)_

New theme = temperature extremes (above disqualified)

1) 'Some Like It Hot' (The Power Station)
2) Cold As Ice (Foreigner)
3) Ice Queen (The Stranglers)
4) Ring of Fire (Johnny Cash)
5) Cold, Cold, Cold (Little Feat)
6) On Fire (Van Halen)
7) Burnin' For You (Blue Oyster Cult)
8) Soak up the Sun (Sheryl Crow)
9) Set the Controls for the Heart of the Sun (Pink Floyd)
10) Ice (Camel)

Anyone can start a new theme


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = simple.


1)Simple Man, Simple Dream ( J.D. Souther)


----------



## ldiat

1)Simple Man, Simple Dream ( J.D. Souther)
2)Simple Man (Lynyrd Skynyrd)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = simple.

1)Simple Man, Simple Dream ( J.D. Souther)
2)Simple Man (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
3)Simple Twist Of Fate ( Bob Dylan)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme = simple.

1)Simple Man, Simple Dream ( J.D. Souther)
2)Simple Man (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
3)Simple Twist Of Fate ( Bob Dylan)
4)Mayor of Simpleton (XTC)


----------



## Azol

New theme = simple.

1)Simple Man, Simple Dream ( J.D. Souther)
2)Simple Man (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
3)Simple Twist Of Fate ( Bob Dylan)
4)Mayor of Simpleton (XTC) 
5) Simple Life (Mary Chapin Carpenter)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = simple.

1)Simple Man, Simple Dream ( J.D. Souther)
2)Simple Man (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
3)Simple Twist Of Fate ( Bob Dylan)
4)Mayor of Simpleton (XTC)
5) Simple Life (Mary Chapin Carpenter)
6)Simple As That ( Paul McCartney)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme = simple.

1)Simple Man, Simple Dream ( J.D. Souther)
2)Simple Man (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
3)Simple Twist Of Fate ( Bob Dylan)
4)Mayor of Simpleton (XTC)
5) Simple Life (Mary Chapin Carpenter)
6)Simple As That ( Paul McCartney)
7)Simply Shady (George Harrison)


----------



## Open Book

New theme = simple.

1)Simple Man, Simple Dream ( J.D. Souther)
2)Simple Man (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
3)Simple Twist Of Fate ( Bob Dylan)
4)Mayor of Simpleton (XTC)
5) Simple Life (Mary Chapin Carpenter)
6)Simple As That ( Paul McCartney)
7)Simply Shady (George Harrison)
8) Simple Gifts (Judy Collins)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = simple.

1)Simple Man, Simple Dream ( J.D. Souther)
2)Simple Man (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
3)Simple Twist Of Fate ( Bob Dylan)
4)Mayor of Simpleton (XTC)
5) Simple Life (Mary Chapin Carpenter)
6)Simple As That ( Paul McCartney)
7)Simply Shady (George Harrison)
8) Simple Gifts (Judy Collins)
9)Living Is Simple ( Switchfoot)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme = simple.

1)Simple Man, Simple Dream ( J.D. Souther)
2)Simple Man (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
3)Simple Twist Of Fate ( Bob Dylan)
4)Mayor of Simpleton (XTC)
5) Simple Life (Mary Chapin Carpenter)
6)Simple As That ( Paul McCartney)
7)Simply Shady (George Harrison)
8) Simple Gifts (Judy Collins)
9)Living Is Simple ( Switchfoot)
10)Simply Beautiful (Al Green)


----------



## cougarjuno

don't know if this one has been done

New theme = luck.

1) Lucky Man (Emerson, Lake and Palmer)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme = luck.

1) Lucky Man (Emerson, Lake and Palmer) 
2) Luck Be A Lady (Frank Sinatra)


----------



## pianozach

New theme = luck.

1) Lucky Man (Emerson, Lake and Palmer) 
2) Luck Be A Lady (Frank Sinatra)
3) When I Get Lucky (Rob Rio)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme = luck.

1) Lucky Man (Emerson, Lake and Palmer)
2) Luck Be A Lady (Frank Sinatra)
3) When I Get Lucky (Rob Rio)
4) Good Luck My Love (The Tears)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = luck.

1) Lucky Man (Emerson, Lake and Palmer)
2) Luck Be A Lady (Frank Sinatra)
3) When I Get Lucky (Rob Rio)
4) Good Luck My Love (The Tears)
5) You Got Lucky (Tom Petty & the Heart breakers)


----------



## pianozach

New theme = luck.

1) Lucky Man (Emerson, Lake and Palmer)
2) Luck Be A Lady (Frank Sinatra)
3) When I Get Lucky (Rob Rio)
4) Good Luck My Love (The Tears)
5) You Got Lucky (Tom Petty & the Heart breakers)
6) Luck of the Irish (John Lennon)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = luck.

1) Lucky Man (Emerson, Lake and Palmer)
2) Luck Be A Lady (Frank Sinatra)
3) When I Get Lucky (Rob Rio)
4) Good Luck My Love (The Tears)
5) You Got Lucky (Tom Petty & the Heart breakers)
6) Luck of the Irish (John Lennon)
7) So Damn Lucky (Dave Matthews)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme = luck.

1) Lucky Man (Emerson, Lake and Palmer)
2) Luck Be A Lady (Frank Sinatra)
3) When I Get Lucky (Rob Rio)
4) Good Luck My Love (The Tears)
5) You Got Lucky (Tom Petty & the Heart breakers)
6) Luck of the Irish (John Lennon)
7) So Damn Lucky (Dave Matthews)
8) Get Lucky (Daft Punk)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme = luck.

1) Lucky Man (Emerson, Lake and Palmer)
2) Luck Be A Lady (Frank Sinatra)
3) When I Get Lucky (Rob Rio)
4) Good Luck My Love (The Tears)
5) You Got Lucky (Tom Petty & the Heart breakers)
6) Luck of the Irish (John Lennon)
7) So Damn Lucky (Dave Matthews)
8) Get Lucky (Daft Punk) 
9) That Lucky Old Sun (Willie Nelson & Leon Russell, among many)


----------



## Azol

New theme = luck.

1) Lucky Man (Emerson, Lake and Palmer)
2) Luck Be A Lady (Frank Sinatra)
3) When I Get Lucky (Rob Rio)
4) Good Luck My Love (The Tears)
5) You Got Lucky (Tom Petty & the Heart breakers)
6) Luck of the Irish (John Lennon)
7) So Damn Lucky (Dave Matthews)
8) Get Lucky (Daft Punk)
9) That Lucky Old Sun (Willie Nelson & Leon Russell, among many) 
10) I Feel Lucky (Mary Chapin Carpenter)

Next question, please!


----------



## Rogerx

Next theme: question/s preferably in title 

1)Questions 67 And 68 ( Chicago)


----------



## Azol

Next theme: question/s preferably in title

1)Questions 67 And 68 ( Chicago) 
2) Answers? Questions! Questions? Answers! (Focus)


----------



## pianozach

Next theme: question/s preferably in title

1) Questions 67 And 68 (Chicago) 
2) Answers? Questions! Questions? Answers! (Focus)
3) Questions of My Childhood (Kansas)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Next theme: question/s preferably in title

1) Questions 67 And 68 (Chicago) 
2) Answers? Questions! Questions? Answers! (Focus)
3) Questions of My Childhood (Kansas)
4) Question! (System of a Down)


----------



## cougarjuno

1) Questions 67 And 68 (Chicago)
2) Answers? Questions! Questions? Answers! (Focus)
3) Questions of My Childhood (Kansas)
4) Question! (System of a Down)
5) Question (Moody Blues)


----------



## Rogerx

Next theme: question/s preferably in title



1) Questions 67 And 68 (Chicago)
2) Answers? Questions! Questions? Answers! (Focus)
3) Questions of My Childhood (Kansas)
4) Question! (System of a Down)
5) Question (Moody Blues) 
6)Don't Ask Me No Questions ( Lynyrd Skynyrd)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

1) Questions 67 And 68 (Chicago)
2) Answers? Questions! Questions? Answers! (Focus)
3) Questions of My Childhood (Kansas)
4) Question! (System of a Down)
5) Question (Moody Blues)
6) Don't Ask Me No Questions ( Lynyrd Skynyrd)
7) Questions (What You Gonna Do) (Rah Band)


----------



## Rogerx

Next theme: question/s preferably in title


1) Questions 67 And 68 (Chicago)
2) Answers? Questions! Questions? Answers! (Focus)
3) Questions of My Childhood (Kansas)
4) Question! (System of a Down)
5) Question (Moody Blues)
6) Don't Ask Me No Questions ( Lynyrd Skynyrd)
7) Questions (What You Gonna Do) (Rah Ban)
8) 21 Questions(50 Cent)


----------



## cougarjuno

Next theme: question/s preferably in title


1) Questions 67 And 68 (Chicago)
2) Answers? Questions! Questions? Answers! (Focus)
3) Questions of My Childhood (Kansas)
4) Question! (System of a Down)
5) Question (Moody Blues)
6) Don't Ask Me No Questions ( Lynyrd Skynyrd)
7) Questions (What You Gonna Do) (Rah Ban)
8) 21 Questions(50 Cent)
9) Don't Ask Me Questions (Graham Parker)


----------



## pianozach

Next theme: question/s preferably in title


1) Questions 67 And 68 (Chicago)
2) Answers? Questions! Questions? Answers! (Focus)
3) Questions of My Childhood (Kansas)
4) Question! (System of a Down)
5) Question (Moody Blues)
6) Don't Ask Me No Questions (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
7) Questions (What You Gonna Do) (Rah Ban)
8) 21 Questions (50 Cent)
9) Don't Ask Me Questions (Graham Parker)
10) Questions (Buffalo Springfield)


----------



## pianozach

Next theme: answer(s) preferably in title

1) Love is the Answer (Todd Rundgren)


----------



## Open Book

Next theme: answer(s) preferably in title

1) Love is the Answer (Todd Rundgren)
2) One Less Bell to Answer (The 5th Dimension)


----------



## Rogerx

Next theme: answer(s) preferably in title

1) Love is the Answer (Todd Rundgren)
2) One Less Bell to Answer (The 5th Dimension)
3)The Answer's At The End ( George Harrison)


----------



## Open Book

Next theme: answer(s) preferably in title

1) Love is the Answer (Todd Rundgren)
2) One Less Bell to Answer (The 5th Dimension)
3)The Answer's At The End ( George Harrison)
4) Blowin' in the Wind (Peter, Paul and Mary)

_The answer, my friend, is blowin' in the wind_


----------



## pianozach

Next theme: answer(s) preferably in title

1) Love is the Answer (Todd Rundgren)
2) One Less Bell to Answer (The 5th Dimension)
3) The Answer's At The End (George Harrison)
4) Blowin' in the Wind (Peter, Paul and Mary)
5) You Gave Me the Answer (Paul McCartney and Wings)


----------



## Rogerx

Next theme: answer(s) preferably in title

1) Love is the Answer (Todd Rundgren)
2) One Less Bell to Answer (The 5th Dimension)
3) The Answer's At The End (George Harrison)
4) Blowin' in the Wind (Peter, Paul and Mary)
5) You Gave Me the Answer (Paul McCartney and Wing
6) One Less Bell to Answer ( The 5th Dimension)


----------



## cougarjuno

Next theme: answer(s) preferably in title

1) Love is the Answer (Todd Rundgren)
2) One Less Bell to Answer (The 5th Dimension)
3) The Answer's At The End (George Harrison)
4) Blowin' in the Wind (Peter, Paul and Mary)
5) You Gave Me the Answer (Paul McCartney and Wing
6) Answer in the Sky (Elton John)


----------



## cougarjuno

pianozach said:


> Next theme: answer(s) preferably in title
> 
> 1) Love is the Answer (Todd Rundgren)


technically by Utopia


----------



## Rogerx

Next theme: answer(s) preferably in title

1) Love is the Answer (Todd Rundgren)
2) One Less Bell to Answer (The 5th Dimension)
3) The Answer's At The End (George Harrison)
4) Blowin' in the Wind (Peter, Paul and Mary)
5) You Gave Me the Answer (Paul McCartney and Wing
6) One Less Bell to Answer ( The 5th Dimension)
7) 6) Answer in the Sky (Elton John) corrected list


----------



## Rogerx

Well this thread is death so do one round with the song about death, no matter what.

1)Angel of Death (Thin Lizzy)


----------



## ldiat

1)Angel of Death (Thin Lizzy)
2)death walks behind you( atomic rooster)


----------



## Rogerx

Well this thread is death so do one round with the song about death, no matter what.

1)Angel of Death (Thin Lizzy)
2)death walks behind you( atomic rooster)
3) Death of a clown ( Kinks)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Well this thread is death so do one round with the song about death, no matter what.

1)Angel of Death (Thin Lizzy)
2)death walks behind you( atomic rooster)
3) Death of a clown ( Kinks)
4) Triumph of Death (Vader)


----------



## Rogerx

Well this thread is death so do one round with the song about death, no matter what.

1)Angel of Death (Thin Lizzy)
2)death walks behind you( atomic rooster)
3) Death of a clown ( Kinks)
4) Triumph of Death (Vader)
5) Death On Two Legs ( Queen)


----------



## cougarjuno

Well this thread is death so do one round with the song about death, no matter what.

1)Angel of Death (Thin Lizzy)
2)death walks behind you( atomic rooster)
3) Death of a clown ( Kinks)
4) Triumph of Death (Vader)
5) Death On Two Legs ( Queen)
6) Death Valley Nights (Blue Oyster Cult)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Well this thread is death so do one round with the song about death, no matter what.

1)Angel of Death (Thin Lizzy)
2)death walks behind you( atomic rooster)
3) Death of a clown ( Kinks)
4) Triumph of Death (Vader)
5) Death On Two Legs ( Queen)
6) Death Valley Nights (Blue Oyster Cult)
7) Deathcrush (Mayhem)


----------



## Rogerx

Well this thread is death so do one round with the song about death, no matter what.

1)Angel of Death (Thin Lizzy)
2)death walks behind you( atomic rooster)
3) Death of a clown ( Kinks)
4) Triumph of Death (Vader)
5) Death On Two Legs ( Queen)
6) Death Valley Nights (Blue Oyster Cult)
7) Deathcrush (Mayhem)
8) A Little Death Around The Eyes( Pete Doherty)


----------



## pianozach

Well this thread is death so do one round with the song about death, no matter what.

1) Angel of Death (Thin Lizzy)
2) Death Walks Behind You (Atomic Rooster)
3) Death of a Clown (Kinks)
4) Triumph of Death (Vader)
5) Death On Two Legs (Queen)
6) Death Valley Nights (Blue Oyster Cult)
7) Deathcrush (Mayhem)
8) A Little Death Around The Eyes (Pete Doherty)
9) Every Day a Little Death (Stephen Sondheim)


----------



## Rogerx

Well this thread is death so do one round with the song about death, no matter what.

1) Angel of Death (Thin Lizzy)
2) Death Walks Behind You (Atomic Rooster)
3) Death of a Clown (Kinks)
4) Triumph of Death (Vader)
5) Death On Two Legs (Queen)
6) Death Valley Nights (Blue Oyster Cult)
7) Deathcrush (Mayhem)
8) A Little Death Around The Eyes (Pete Doherty)
9) Every Day a Little Death (Stephen Sondheim)
10) Death At One's Elbow (The Smiths)


----------



## cougarjuno

Next theme: great/greatest preferably in title

1) I'm the Greatest (Ringo Starr)


----------



## Open Book

Next theme: great/greatest preferably in title

1) I'm the Greatest (Ringo Starr)
2) Greatest Love of All (Whitney Houston)


----------



## pianozach

Next theme: great/greatest preferably in title

1) I'm the Greatest (Ringo Starr)
2) Greatest Love of All (Whitney Houston)
3) The Goin's Great (Sammy Davis, Jr.)


----------



## Jacck

Next theme: great/greatest preferably in title

1) I'm the Greatest (Ringo Starr)
2) Greatest Love of All (Whitney Houston)
3) The Goin's Great (Sammy Davis, Jr.)
4) The Great Commandment (Camouflage )


----------



## cougarjuno

Next theme: great/greatest preferably in title

1) I'm the Greatest (Ringo Starr)
2) Greatest Love of All (Whitney Houston)
3) The Goin's Great (Sammy Davis, Jr.)
4) The Great Commandment (Camouflage )
5) World's Greatest Lover (Cheap Trick)


----------



## Rogerx

Next theme: great/greatest preferably in title

1) I'm the Greatest (Ringo Starr)
2) Greatest Love of All (Whitney Houston)
3) The Goin's Great (Sammy Davis, Jr.)
4) The Great Commandment (Camouflage )
5) World's Greatest Lover (Cheap Trick)
6) A Great Day For Freedom ( Pink Floyd)


----------



## Open Book

Next theme: great/greatest preferably in title

1) I'm the Greatest (Ringo Starr)
2) Greatest Love of All (Whitney Houston)
3) The Goin's Great (Sammy Davis, Jr.)
4) The Great Commandment (Camouflage )
5) World's Greatest Lover (Cheap Trick)
6) A Great Day For Freedom ( Pink Floyd)
7) Great Balls of Fire (Jerry Lee Lewis)


----------



## pianozach

Next theme: great/greatest preferably in title

1) I'm the Greatest (Ringo Starr)
2) Greatest Love of All (Whitney Houston)
3) The Goin's Great (Sammy Davis, Jr.)
4) The Great Commandment (Camouflage )
5) World's Greatest Lover (Cheap Trick)
6) A Great Day For Freedom (Pink Floyd)
7) Great Balls of Fire (Jerry Lee Lewis)
8) Great Day (Paul McCartney)


----------



## cougarjuno

Next theme: great/greatest preferably in title

1) I'm the Greatest (Ringo Starr)
2) Greatest Love of All (Whitney Houston)
3) The Goin's Great (Sammy Davis, Jr.)
4) The Great Commandment (Camouflage )
5) World's Greatest Lover (Cheap Trick)
6) A Great Day For Freedom (Pink Floyd)
7) Great Balls of Fire (Jerry Lee Lewis)
8) Great Day (Paul McCartney)
9) The Great Escape (Marillion)


----------



## Rogerx

Next theme: great/greatest preferably in title

1) I'm the Greatest (Ringo Starr)
2) Greatest Love of All (Whitney Houston)
3) The Goin's Great (Sammy Davis, Jr.)
4) The Great Commandment (Camouflage )
5) World's Greatest Lover (Cheap Trick)
6) A Great Day For Freedom (Pink Floyd)
7) Great Balls of Fire (Jerry Lee Lewis)
8) Great Day (Paul McCartney)
9) The Great Escape (Marillion)
10) We're The Greatest ( LL Cool J)


----------



## Rogerx

Next theme: small/ smallest preferably in title

1) Small Town ( John Mellencamp)


----------



## cougarjuno

Next theme: small/ smallest preferably in title

1) Small Town ( John Mellencamp)
2) Small Blue Thing (Suzanne Vega)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Next theme: small/ smallest preferably in title

1) Small Town ( John Mellencamp)
2) Small Blue Thing (Suzanne Vega)
3) Twenty Small Cigars (Franks Zappa)


----------



## Rogerx

Next theme: small/ smallest preferably in title

1) Small Town ( John Mellencamp)
2) Small Blue Thing (Suzanne Vega)
3) Twenty Small Cigars (Franks Zappa)
4) A Small Package of Value Will Come to You, Shortly (Jefferson Airplane)


----------



## cougarjuno

Next theme: small/ smallest preferably in title

1) Small Town ( John Mellencamp)
2) Small Blue Thing (Suzanne Vega)
3) Twenty Small Cigars (Franks Zappa)
4) A Small Package of Value Will Come to You, Shortly (Jefferson Airplane)
5) Don't You Feel Small (Moody Blues)


----------



## Rogerx

Next theme: small/ smallest preferably in title

1) Small Town ( John Mellencamp)
2) Small Blue Thing (Suzanne Vega)
3) Twenty Small Cigars (Franks Zappa)
4) A Small Package of Value Will Come to You, Shortly (Jefferson Airplane)
5) Don't You Feel Small (Moody Blues)
6) If You See Me Getting Smaller, I'm Leaving ( Jimmy Webb)


----------



## cougarjuno

Next theme: small/ smallest preferably in title

1) Small Town ( John Mellencamp)
2) Small Blue Thing (Suzanne Vega)
3) Twenty Small Cigars (Franks Zappa)
4) A Small Package of Value Will Come to You, Shortly (Jefferson Airplane)
5) Don't You Feel Small (Moody Blues)
6) If You See Me Getting Smaller, I'm Leaving ( Jimmy Webb)
7) Small Talk (Katy Perry)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Next theme: small/ smallest preferably in title

1) Small Town ( John Mellencamp)
2) Small Blue Thing (Suzanne Vega)
3) Twenty Small Cigars (Franks Zappa)
4) A Small Package of Value Will Come to You, Shortly (Jefferson Airplane)
5) Don't You Feel Small (Moody Blues)
6) If You See Me Getting Smaller, I'm Leaving ( Jimmy Webb)
7) Small Talk (Katy Perry)
8) Small Change (Tom Waits)


----------



## pianozach

Next theme: small/ smallest preferably in title

1) Small Town ( John Mellencamp)
2) Small Blue Thing (Suzanne Vega)
3) Twenty Small Cigars (Franks Zappa)
4) A Small Package of Value Will Come to You, Shortly (Jefferson Airplane)
5) Don't You Feel Small (Moody Blues)
6) If You See Me Getting Smaller, I'm Leaving ( Jimmy Webb)
7) Small Talk (Katy Perry)
8) Small Change (Tom Waits)
9) Several Species of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together in a Cave and Grooving with a Pict (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Rogerx

Next theme: small/ smallest preferably in title

1) Small Town ( John Mellencamp)
2) Small Blue Thing (Suzanne Vega)
3) Twenty Small Cigars (Franks Zappa)
4) A Small Package of Value Will Come to You, Shortly (Jefferson Airplane)
5) Don't You Feel Small (Moody Blues)
6) If You See Me Getting Smaller, I'm Leaving ( Jimmy Webb)
7) Small Talk (Katy Perry)
8) Small Change (Tom Waits)
9) Several Species of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together in a Cave and Grooving with a Pict (Pink Floyd)
10) Famous in a Small Town(Miranda Lambert)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Heavy, title or otherwise 

I Want You (She's So Heavy) (The Beatles)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Heavy, title or otherwise

1) I Want You (She's So Heavy) (The Beatles)
2) Carry That Weight (The Beatles)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Heavy, title or otherwise

1) I Want You (She's So Heavy) (The Beatles)
2) Carry That Weight (The Beatles)
3) He Ain't Heavy, He's My Brother (Hollies)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Heavy, title or otherwise

1) I Want You (She's So Heavy) (The Beatles)
2) Carry That Weight (The Beatles)
3) He Ain't Heavy, He's My Brother (Hollies)
4) Heavy Horses (Jethro Tull)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Heavy, title or otherwise

1) I Want You (She's So Heavy) (The Beatles)
2) Carry That Weight (The Beatles)
3) He Ain't Heavy, He's My Brother (Hollies)
4) Heavy Horses (Jethro Tull)
5) Heavy Metal (Sammy Hagar)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Heavy, title or otherwise

1) I Want You (She's So Heavy) (The Beatles)
2) Carry That Weight (The Beatles)
3) He Ain't Heavy, He's My Brother (Hollies)
4) Heavy Horses (Jethro Tull)
5) Heavy Metal (Sammy Hagar)
6) Heavy Entertainment Show ( Robbie Williams)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Heavy, title or otherwise

1) I Want You (She's So Heavy) (The Beatles)
2) Carry That Weight (The Beatles)
3) He Ain't Heavy, He's My Brother (Hollies)
4) Heavy Horses (Jethro Tull)
5) Heavy Metal (Sammy Hagar)
6) Heavy Entertainment Show ( Robbie Williams)
7) Heavy Metal Poisoning (Styx)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Heavy, title or otherwise

1) I Want You (She's So Heavy) (The Beatles)
2) Carry That Weight (The Beatles)
3) He Ain't Heavy, He's My Brother (Hollies)
4) Heavy Horses (Jethro Tull)
5) Heavy Metal (Sammy Hagar)
6) Heavy Entertainment Show ( Robbie Williams)
7) Heavy Metal Poisoning (Styx)
8) Heavy Rotation ( Soul Asylum)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Heavy, title or otherwise

1) I Want You (She's So Heavy) (The Beatles)
2) Carry That Weight (The Beatles)
3) He Ain't Heavy, He's My Brother (Hollies)
4) Heavy Horses (Jethro Tull)
5) Heavy Metal (Sammy Hagar)
6) Heavy Entertainment Show ( Robbie Williams)
7) Heavy Metal Poisoning (Styx)
8) Heavy Rotation ( Soul Asylum)
9) Heavy Metal Kids (Todd Rundgren)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Heavy, title or otherwise

1) I Want You (She's So Heavy) (The Beatles)
2) Carry That Weight (The Beatles)
3) He Ain't Heavy, He's My Brother (Hollies)
4) Heavy Horses (Jethro Tull)
5) Heavy Metal (Sammy Hagar)
6) Heavy Entertainment Show ( Robbie Williams)
7) Heavy Metal Poisoning (Styx)
8) Heavy Rotation ( Soul Asylum)
9) Heavy Metal Kids (Todd Rundgren)
10)No Need To Get So Heavy( Chubby Checker)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Soft

1) Soft As a Dove (Yes)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Soft

1) Soft As a Dove (Yes)
2) Killing Me Softly With His Song ( Roberta Flack)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Soft

1) Soft As a Dove (Yes)
2) Killing Me Softly With His Song ( Roberta Flack)
3) The Soft Parade (The Doors)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Soft

1) Soft As a Dove (Yes)
2) Killing Me Softly With His Song ( Roberta Flack)
3) The Soft Parade (The Doors)
4) Soft and Wet (Prince)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Soft

1) Soft As a Dove (Yes)
2) Killing Me Softly With His Song (Roberta Flack)
3) The Soft Parade (The Doors)
4) Soft and Wet (Prince)
5) A Certain Softness (Paul McCartney)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Soft

1) Soft As a Dove (Yes)
2) Killing Me Softly With His Song (Roberta Flack)
3) The Soft Parade (The Doors)
4) Soft and Wet (Prince)
5) A Certain Softness (Paul McCartney)
6) Not So Soft (Ani Difranco)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Soft

1) Soft As a Dove (Yes)
2) Killing Me Softly With His Song (Roberta Flack)
3) The Soft Parade (The Doors)
4) Soft and Wet (Prince)
5) A Certain Softness (Paul McCartney)
6) Not So Soft (Ani Difranco)
7) Killing Me Softly With His Song -
8) Soft Core ( Dusty Springfield)


----------



## pianozach

_#7 is a duplicate of #2
Besides, it's bad form to make two entries in a row, let alone simultaneously_.

Theme: Soft

1) Soft As a Dove (Yes)
2) Killing Me Softly With His Song (Roberta Flack)
3) The Soft Parade (The Doors)
4) Soft and Wet (Prince)
5) A Certain Softness (Paul McCartney)
6) Not So Soft (Ani Difranco)
7) Soft Core (Dusty Springfield)
8) You Can Call Me Al (Paul Simon)

_A man walks down the street 
He says, "Why am I soft in the middle, now? 
Why am I soft in the middle? 
The rest of my life is so hard…_


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Soft

1) Soft As a Dove (Yes)
2) Killing Me Softly With His Song (Roberta Flack)
3) The Soft Parade (The Doors)
4) Soft and Wet (Prince)
5) A Certain Softness (Paul McCartney)
6) Not So Soft (Ani Difranco)
7) Soft Core (Dusty Springfield)
8) You Can Call Me Al (Paul Simon)
9) Summer Soft (Stevie Wonder)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Soft

1) Soft As a Dove (Yes)
2) Killing Me Softly With His Song (Roberta Flack)
3) The Soft Parade (The Doors)
4) Soft and Wet (Prince)
5) A Certain Softness (Paul McCartney)
6) Not So Soft (Ani Difranco)
7) Soft Core (Dusty Springfield)
8) You Can Call Me Al (Paul Simon)
9) Summer Soft (Stevie Wonder)
10) Softly As I Leave You (Frank Sinatra)


----------



## cougarjuno

New Theme: Easy

1) Nice 'N' Easy (Frank Sinatra)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Easy

1) Nice 'N' Easy (Frank Sinatra)
2)Easy From Now On ( Emmylou Harris)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Easy

1) Nice 'N' Easy (Frank Sinatra)
2)Easy From Now On ( Emmylou Harris)
3) Take It Easy (Eagles)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Easy

1) Nice 'N' Easy (Frank Sinatra)
2) Easy From Now On ( Emmylou Harris)
3) Take It Easy (Eagles)
4) Good Lovin Ain't Easy To Come By ( Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New Theme: Easy

1) Nice 'N' Easy (Frank Sinatra)
2) Easy From Now On ( Emmylou Harris)
3) Take It Easy (Eagles)
4) Good Lovin Ain't Easy To Come By ( Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell)
5) Easy (the Commodores)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Easy

1) Nice 'N' Easy (Frank Sinatra)
2) Easy From Now On ( Emmylou Harris)
3) Take It Easy (Eagles)
4) Good Lovin Ain't Easy To Come By ( Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell)
5) Easy (the Commodores)
6) Peaceful Easy Feeling (Eagles)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Easy

1) Nice 'N' Easy (Frank Sinatra)
2) Easy From Now On ( Emmylou Harris)
3) Take It Easy (Eagles)
4) Good Lovin Ain't Easy To Come By ( Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell)
5) Easy (the Commodores)
6) Peaceful Easy Feeling (Eagles)
7) Easy Money (Bruce Springsteen)


----------



## pianozach

New Theme: Easy

1) Nice 'N' Easy (Frank Sinatra)
2) Easy From Now On (Emmylou Harris)
3) Take It Easy (Eagles)
4) Good Lovin Ain't Easy To Come By (Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell)
5) Easy (Commodores)
6) Peaceful Easy Feeling (Eagles)
7) Easy Money (Bruce Springsteen)
8) Easy Livin' (Uriah Heep)


----------



## cougarjuno

New Theme: Easy

1) Nice 'N' Easy (Frank Sinatra)
2) Easy From Now On (Emmylou Harris)
3) Take It Easy (Eagles)
4) Good Lovin Ain't Easy To Come By (Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell)
5) Easy (Commodores)
6) Peaceful Easy Feeling (Eagles)
7) Easy Money (Bruce Springsteen)
8) Easy Livin' (Uriah Heep)
9) Easy Does It (Supertramp)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Easy

1) Nice 'N' Easy (Frank Sinatra)
2) Easy From Now On (Emmylou Harris)
3) Take It Easy (Eagles)
4) Good Lovin Ain't Easy To Come By (Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell)
5) Easy (Commodores)
6) Peaceful Easy Feeling (Eagles)
7) Easy Money (Bruce Springsteen)
8) Easy Livin' (Uriah Heep)
9) Easy Does It (Supertramp)
10)Am I That Easy To Forget? (Engelbert Humperdinck )


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Strong -title or otherwise. 

1)Strong Enough (Sheryl Crow)


----------



## pianozach

New Theme: Strong -title or otherwise. 

1) Strong Enough (Sheryl Crow) 
2) Love Is Strong (Rolling Stones)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Strong -title or otherwise. 

1) Strong Enough (Sheryl Crow) 
2) Love Is Strong (Rolling Stones)
3) Something So Strong (Crowded House)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Strong -title or otherwise.

1) Strong Enough (Sheryl Crow)
2) Love Is Strong (Rolling Stones)
3) Something So Strong (Crowded House)
4) I'm Gonna Be Strong (Gene Pitney)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New Theme: Strong -title or otherwise.

1) Strong Enough (Sheryl Crow)
2) Love Is Strong (Rolling Stones)
3) Something So Strong (Crowded House)
4) I'm Gonna Be Strong (Gene Pitney)
5) Strong Arm of the Law (Saxon)


----------



## cougarjuno

New Theme: Strong -title or otherwise.

1) Strong Enough (Sheryl Crow)
2) Love Is Strong (Rolling Stones)
3) Something So Strong (Crowded House)
4) I'm Gonna Be Strong (Gene Pitney)
5) Strong Arm of the Law (Saxon)
6) You Can't Be Too Strong (Graham Parker)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Strong -title or otherwise.

1) Strong Enough (Sheryl Crow)
2) Love Is Strong (Rolling Stones)
3) Something So Strong (Crowded House)
4) I'm Gonna Be Strong (Gene Pitney)
5) Strong Arm of the Law (Saxon)
6) You Can't Be Too Strong (Graham Parker)
7) Strong Black Vine ( Tori Amos)


----------



## pianozach

New Theme: Strong -title or otherwise.

1) Strong Enough (Sheryl Crow)
2) Love Is Strong (Rolling Stones)
3) Something So Strong (Crowded House)
4) I'm Gonna Be Strong (Gene Pitney)
5) Strong Arm of the Law (Saxon)
6) You Can't Be Too Strong (Graham Parker)
7) Strong Black Vine (Tori Amos)
8) Muscle of Love (Alice Cooper)


----------



## Open Book

New Theme: Strong -title or otherwise.

1) Strong Enough (Sheryl Crow)
2) Love Is Strong (Rolling Stones)
3) Something So Strong (Crowded House)
4) I'm Gonna Be Strong (Gene Pitney)
5) Strong Arm of the Law (Saxon)
6) You Can't Be Too Strong (Graham Parker)
7) Strong Black Vine (Tori Amos)
8) Muscle of Love (Alice Cooper)
9) The Might Quinn (Manfred Mann)


----------



## pianozach

New Theme: Strong -title or otherwise.

1) Strong Enough (Sheryl Crow)
2) Love Is Strong (Rolling Stones)
3) Something So Strong (Crowded House)
4) I'm Gonna Be Strong (Gene Pitney)
5) Strong Arm of the Law (Saxon)
6) You Can't Be Too Strong (Graham Parker)
7) Strong Black Vine (Tori Amos)
8) Muscle of Love (Alice Cooper)
9) The Mighty Quinn (Manfred Mann)
10) Magneto And Titanium Man (Wings)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Cheese, any cheese will do.

1) Cheese and Onions (The Rutles)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Cheese, any cheese will do.

1) Cheese and Onions (The Rutles)
2) Big Cheese ( Nirvana)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Cheese, any cheese will do.

1) Cheese and Onions (The Rutles)
2) Big Cheese ( Nirvana)
3) Cheeseburger In Paradise (Jimmy Buffett)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Cheese, any cheese will do.

1) Cheese and Onions (The Rutles)
2) Big Cheese (Nirvana)
3) Cheese Cake (Aerosmith)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Cheese, any cheese will do.

1) Cheese and Onions (The Rutles)
2) Big Cheese (Nirvana)
3) Cheeseburger In Paradise (Jimmy Buffett)
4) Cheese Cake (Aerosmith)

Corrected list.


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Cheese, any cheese will do.

1) Cheese and Onions (The Rutles)
2) Big Cheese (Nirvana)
3) Cheeseburger In Paradise (Jimmy Buffett)
4) Cheese Cake (Aerosmith)
5) Stella Bleu Cheese ( The Grateful Dead)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: All about losers 


1)Lonesome Loser( Little River Band)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: All about losers


1)Lonesome Loser( Little River Band)
2) I'm a Loser (The Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: All about losers


1)Lonesome Loser( Little River Band)
2) I'm a Loser (The Beatles)
3) Lonesome Loser ( Little River Band)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: All about losers


1) Lonesome Loser( Little River Band)
2) I'm a Loser (The Beatles)
3) Lonesome Loser ( Little River Band)
4) Secret Loser (Ozzy)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: All about losers


1) Lonesome Loser( Little River Band)
2) I'm a Loser (The Beatles)
3) Secret Loser (Ozzy)
4) Loser (Beck)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: All about losers


1) Lonesome Loser( Little River Band)
2) I'm a Loser (The Beatles)
3) Secret Loser (Ozzy)
4) Loser (Beck)
5) Lonely Is The Word (Black Sabbath)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: All about losers


1) Lonesome Loser( Little River Band)
2) I'm a Loser (The Beatles)
3) Secret Loser (Ozzy)
4) Loser (Beck)
5) Lonely Is The Word (Black Sabbath)
6) I Lost On Jeopardy (Weird Al Yankovic)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: All about losers


1) Lonesome Loser( Little River Band)
2) I'm a Loser (The Beatles)
3) Secret Loser (Ozzy)
4) Loser (Beck)
5) Lonely Is The Word (Black Sabbath)
6) I Lost On Jeopardy (Weird Al Yankovic)
7) The Sound of Failure( The Flaming Lips)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: All about losers


1) Lonesome Loser( Little River Band)
2) I'm a Loser (The Beatles)
3) Secret Loser (Ozzy)
4) Loser (Beck)
5) Lonely Is The Word (Black Sabbath)
6) I Lost On Jeopardy (Weird Al Yankovic)
7) The Sound of Failure( The Flaming Lips)
8) Charlie Brown (Coasters)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: All about losers


1) Lonesome Loser( Little River Band)
2) I'm a Loser (The Beatles)
3) Secret Loser (Ozzy)
4) Loser (Beck)
5) Lonely Is The Word (Black Sabbath)
6) I Lost On Jeopardy (Weird Al Yankovic)
7) The Sound of Failure( The Flaming Lips)
8) Charlie Brown (Coasters)
9) Loser Gone Wild (Electric Light Orchestra)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: All about losers


1) Lonesome Loser( Little River Band)
2) I'm a Loser (The Beatles)
3) Secret Loser (Ozzy)
4) Loser (Beck)
5) Lonely Is The Word (Black Sabbath)
6) I Lost On Jeopardy (Weird Al Yankovic)
7) The Sound of Failure( The Flaming Lips)
8) Charlie Brown (Coasters)
9) Loser Gone Wild (Electric Light Orchestra)
10) The Pretender (Jackson Browne)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: titles start with the letters A through J, in alphabetical order.

1) Axilla, Part 2 (Phish)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: titles start with the letters A through J, in alphabetical order.

1) Axilla, Part 2 (Phish)
2) Begin the Begin (R.E.M)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: titles start with the letters A through J, in alphabetical order.

1) Axilla, Part 2 (Phish)
2) Begin the Begin (R.E.M)
3) California Dreamin(Mama and Papas )


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: titles start with the letters A through J, in alphabetical order.

1) Axilla, Part 2 (Phish)
2) Begin the Begin (R.E.M)
3) California Dreamin(Mama and Papas )
4) Duelling Banjos (Roy Clark)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: titles start with the letters A through J, in alphabetical order.

1) Axilla, Part 2 (Phish)
2) Begin the Begin (R.E.M)
3) California Dreamin(Mama and Papas )
4) Duelling Banjos (Roy Clark)
5) Every Picture Tells a Story (Rod Stewart)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: titles start with the letters A through J, in alphabetical order.

1) Axilla, Part 2 (Phish)
2) Begin the Begin (R.E.M)
3) California Dreamin(Mama and Papas )
4) Duelling Banjos (Roy Clark)
5) Every Picture Tells a Story (Rod Steward)
6) Fun ( Coldplay)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: titles start with the letters A through J, in alphabetical order.

1) Axilla, Part 2 (Phish)
2) Begin the Begin (R.E.M)
3) California Dreamin(Mama and Papas )
4) Duelling Banjos (Roy Clark)
5) Every Picture Tells a Story (Rod Steward)
6) Fun ( Coldplay)
7) Gumbo (Phish)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: titles start with the letters A through J, in alphabetical order.

1) Axilla, Part 2 (Phish)
2) Begin the Begin (R.E.M)
3) California Dreamin(Mama and Papas )
4) Duelling Banjos (Roy Clark)
5) Every Picture Tells a Story (Rod Steward)
6) Fun ( Coldplay)
7) Gumbo (Phish)
8) Hi-Lili, Hi-Lo ( Alan Price )


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: titles start with the letters A through J, in alphabetical order.

1) Axilla, Part 2 (Phish)
2) Begin the Begin (R.E.M)
3) California Dreamin(Mama and Papas )
4) Duelling Banjos (Roy Clark)
5) Every Picture Tells a Story (Rod Steward)
6) Fun ( Coldplay)
7) Gumbo (Phish)
8) Hi-Lili, Hi-Lo ( Alan Price )
9) Inca Roads (Zappa)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: titles start with the letters A through J, in alphabetical order.

1) Axilla, Part 2 (Phish)
2) Begin the Begin (R.E.M)
3) California Dreamin(Mama and Papas )
4) Duelling Banjos (Roy Clark)
5) Every Picture Tells a Story (Rod Steward)
6) Fun ( Coldplay)
7) Gumbo (Phish)
8) Hi-Lili, Hi-Lo ( Alan Price )
9) Inca Roads (Zappa)
10) Jesse (Carly Simon)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: titles start with the letters K through T, in alphabetical order.

1) King of the World (Steely Dan)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: titles start with the letters K through T, in alphabetical order.

1) King of the World (Steely Dan)
2) Lonesome Cowboy Burt (Zappa)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: titles start with the letters K through T, in alphabetical order.

1) King of the World (Steely Dan)
2) Lonesome Cowboy Burt (Zappa)
3) Magic Man (Heart)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: titles start with the letters K through T, in alphabetical order.

1) King of the World (Steely Dan)
2) Lonesome Cowboy Burt (Zappa)
3) Magic Man (Heart)
4) No Not Now (Zappa)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: titles start with the letters K through T, in alphabetical order.

1) King of the World (Steely Dan)
2) Lonesome Cowboy Burt (Zappa)
3) Magic Man (Heart)
4) No Not Now (Zappa)
5) Oh! Sweet Nuthin' (Velvet Underground)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: titles start with the letters K through T, in alphabetical order.

1) King of the World (Steely Dan)
2) Lonesome Cowboy Burt (Zappa)
3) Magic Man (Heart)
4) No Not Now (Zappa)
5) Oh! Sweet Nuthin' (Velvet Underground)
6) Po-Jama People (Zappa)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: titles start with the letters K through T, in alphabetical order.

1) King of the World (Steely Dan)
2) Lonesome Cowboy Burt (Zappa)
3) Magic Man (Heart)
4) No Not Now (Zappa)
5) Oh! Sweet Nuthin' (Velvet Underground)
6) Po-Jama People (Zappa)
7) Quadrophenia (Who)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: titles start with the letters K through T, in alphabetical order.

1) King of the World (Steely Dan)
2) Lonesome Cowboy Burt (Zappa)
3) Magic Man (Heart)
4) No Not Now (Zappa)
5) Oh! Sweet Nuthin' (Velvet Underground)
6) Po-Jama People (Zappa)
7) Quadrophenia (Who)
8) Red Rain (Peter Gabriel)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: titles start with the letters K through T, in alphabetical order.

1) King of the World (Steely Dan)
2) Lonesome Cowboy Burt (Zappa)
3) Magic Man (Heart)
4) No Not Now (Zappa)
5) Oh! Sweet Nuthin' (Velvet Underground)
6) Po-Jama People (Zappa)
7) Quadrophenia (Who)
8) Red Rain (Peter Gabriel)
9) Sound Of The Screaming Day( Golden Earrings )


----------



## pianozach

New theme: titles start with the letters K through T, in alphabetical order.

1) King of the World (Steely Dan)
2) Lonesome Cowboy Burt (Zappa)
3) Magic Man (Heart)
4) No Not Now (Zappa)
5) Oh! Sweet Nuthin' (Velvet Underground)
6) Po-Jama People (Zappa)
7) Quadrophenia (Who)
8) Red Rain (Peter Gabriel)
9) Sound Of The Screaming Day (Golden Earrings )
10) Tarkus (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: titles start with the letters U through D, in alphabetical order

1) Under a Raging Moon (Roger Daltrey)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: titles start with the letters U through D, in alphabetical order

1) Under a Raging Moon (Roger Daltrey)
2) Vogue (Madonna)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: titles start with the letters U through D, in alphabetical order

1) Under a Raging Moon (Roger Daltrey)
2) Vogue (Madonna)
3) Werewolves of London (Warren Zevon)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: titles start with the letters U through D, in alphabetical order

1) Under a Raging Moon (Roger Daltrey)
2) Vogue (Madonna)
3) Werewolves of London (Warren Zevon)
4) Xanadu (Olivia Newton-John)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: titles start with the letters U through D, in alphabetical order

1) Under a Raging Moon (Roger Daltrey)
2) Vogue (Madonna)
3) Werewolves of London (Warren Zevon)
4) Xanadu (Olivia Newton-John)
5) You Are What You Is (Zappa)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: titles start with the letters U through D, in alphabetical order

1) Under a Raging Moon (Roger Daltrey)
2) Vogue (Madonna)
3) Werewolves of London (Warren Zevon)
4) Xanadu (Olivia Newton-John)
5) You Are What You Is (Zappa)
6) Zachary and Jennifer (Bob Denver)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: titles start with the letters U through D, in alphabetical order

1) Under a Raging Moon (Roger Daltrey)
2) Vogue (Madonna)
3) Werewolves of London (Warren Zevon)
4) Xanadu (Olivia Newton-John)
5) You Are What You Is (Zappa)
6) Zachary and Jennifer (Bob Denver)
7) Alive Again (Chicago)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: titles start with the letters U through D, in alphabetical order

1) Under a Raging Moon (Roger Daltrey)
2) Vogue (Madonna)
3) Werewolves of London (Warren Zevon)
4) Xanadu (Olivia Newton-John)
5) You Are What You Is (Zappa)
6) Zachary and Jennifer (Bob Denver)
7) Alive Again (Chicago)
8) Bye , Bye love( Everly Brothers )


----------



## Open Book

New theme: titles start with the letters U through D, in alphabetical order

1) Under a Raging Moon (Roger Daltrey)
2) Vogue (Madonna)
3) Werewolves of London (Warren Zevon)
4) Xanadu (Olivia Newton-John)
5) You Are What You Is (Zappa)
6) Zachary and Jennifer (Bob Denver)
7) Alive Again (Chicago)
8) Bye , Bye love( Everly Brothers )
9) Come Dancing (The Kinks)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: titles start with the letters U through D, in alphabetical order

1) Under a Raging Moon (Roger Daltrey)
2) Vogue (Madonna)
3) Werewolves of London (Warren Zevon)
4) Xanadu (Olivia Newton-John)
5) You Are What You Is (Zappa)
6) Zachary and Jennifer (Bob Denver)
7) Alive Again (Chicago)
8) Bye , Bye love( Everly Brothers )
9) Come Dancing (The Kinks)
10) Desperado (Eagles)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: titles start with the letters E through N, in alphabetical order.

1) Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic (Police)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: titles start with the letters E through N, in alphabetical order.

1) Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic (Police)
2) Face Without A Soul ( Status Quo)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: titles start with the letters E through N, in alphabetical order.

1) Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic (Police)
2) Face Without A Soul ( Status Quo)
3) Guyute (Phish)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: titles start with the letters E through N, in alphabetical order.

1) Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic (Police)
2) Face Without A Soul ( Status Quo)
3) Guyute (Phish)
4) Hole in the River ( Crowded House)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: titles start with the letters E through N, in alphabetical order.

1) Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic (Police)
2) Face Without A Soul ( Status Quo)
3) Guyute (Phish)
4) Hole in the River ( Crowded House)
5) In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida (Iron Butterfly)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: titles start with the letters E through N, in alphabetical order.

1) Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic (Police)
2) Face Without A Soul (Status Quo)
3) Guyute (Phish)
4) Hole in the River (Crowded House)
5) In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida (Iron Butterfly)
6) Jumpin' Jive (The Brian Setzer Orchestra)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: titles start with the letters E through N, in alphabetical order.

1) Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic (Police)
2) Face Without A Soul (Status Quo)
3) Guyute (Phish)
4) Hole in the River (Crowded House)
5) In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida (Iron Butterfly)
6) Jumpin' Jive (The Brian Setzer Orchestra)
7) Kinda Kute (Joe Jackson)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: titles start with the letters E through N, in alphabetical order.

1) Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic (Police)
2) Face Without A Soul (Status Quo)
3) Guyute (Phish)
4) Hole in the River (Crowded House)
5) In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida (Iron Butterfly)
6) Jumpin' Jive (The Brian Setzer Orchestra)
7) Kinda Kute (Joe Jackson)
8) Let's Dance ( David Bowie)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: titles start with the letters E through N, in alphabetical order.

1) Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic (Police)
2) Face Without A Soul (Status Quo)
3) Guyute (Phish)
4) Hole in the River (Crowded House)
5) In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida (Iron Butterfly)
6) Jumpin' Jive (The Brian Setzer Orchestra)
7) Kinda Kute (Joe Jackson)
8) Let's Dance ( David Bowie)
9) Maybelline (Chuck Berry)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: titles start with the letters E through N, in alphabetical order.

1) Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic (Police)
2) Face Without A Soul (Status Quo)
3) Guyute (Phish)
4) Hole in the River (Crowded House)
5) In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida (Iron Butterfly)
6) Jumpin' Jive (The Brian Setzer Orchestra)
7) Kinda Kute (Joe Jackson)
8) Let's Dance ( David Bowie)
9) Maybelline (Chuck Berry)
10) New Day For You (Basia)

Anyone can start the next theme.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs about mouth, preferably in title 


1)Words Right Out Of My Mouth (Jane's Addiction)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: songs about mouth, preferably in title 


1) Words Right Out Of My Mouth (Jane's Addiction)
2) Big Mouth Woman (Rob Rio)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: songs about mouth, preferably in title 


1) Words Right Out Of My Mouth (Jane's Addiction)
2) Big Mouth Woman (Rob Rio)
3) Charlie's Enormous Mouth (Zappa)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs about mouth, preferably in title


1) Words Right Out Of My Mouth (Jane's Addiction)
2) Big Mouth Woman (Rob Rio)
3) Charlie's Enormous Mouth (Zappa)
4) Hook In Mouth ( Megadeth)


----------



## Azol

New theme: songs about mouth, preferably in title


1) Words Right Out Of My Mouth (Jane's Addiction)
2) Big Mouth Woman (Rob Rio)
3) Charlie's Enormous Mouth (Zappa)
4) Hook In Mouth ( Megadeth) 
5) Mouth of Madness (Spock's Beard)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: songs about mouth, preferably in title


1) Words Right Out Of My Mouth (Jane's Addiction)
2) Big Mouth Woman (Rob Rio)
3) Charlie's Enormous Mouth (Zappa)
4) Hook In Mouth ( Megadeth)
5) Mouth of Madness (Spock's Beard)
6) Word of Mouth (The Kinks)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: songs about mouth, preferably in title


1) Words Right Out Of My Mouth (Jane's Addiction)
2) Big Mouth Woman (Rob Rio)
3) Charlie's Enormous Mouth (Zappa)
4) Hook In Mouth ( Megadeth)
5) Mouth of Madness (Spock's Beard)
6) Word of Mouth (The Kinks)
7) Mouth Almighty (Elvis Costello)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs about mouth, preferably in title


1) Words Right Out Of My Mouth (Jane's Addiction)
2) Big Mouth Woman (Rob Rio)
3) Charlie's Enormous Mouth (Zappa)
4) Hook In Mouth ( Megadeth)
5) Mouth of Madness (Spock's Beard)
6) Word of Mouth (The Kinks)
7) Mouth Almighty (Elvis Costello)
8) You Took The Words Right Out Of My Mouth (Meat Loaf)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs about mouth, preferably in title


1) Words Right Out Of My Mouth (Jane's Addiction)
2) Big Mouth Woman (Rob Rio)
3) Charlie's Enormous Mouth (Zappa)
4) Hook In Mouth ( Megadeth)
5) Mouth of Madness (Spock's Beard)
6) Word of Mouth (The Kinks)
7) Mouth Almighty (Elvis Costello)
8) You Took The Words Right Out Of My Mouth (Meat Loaf)
9) World shut your mouth(Julian Cope )


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: songs about mouth, preferably in title


1) Words Right Out Of My Mouth (Jane's Addiction)
2) Big Mouth Woman (Rob Rio)
3) Charlie's Enormous Mouth (Zappa)
4) Hook In Mouth ( Megadeth)
5) Mouth of Madness (Spock's Beard)
6) Word of Mouth (The Kinks)
7) Mouth Almighty (Elvis Costello)
8) You Took The Words Right Out Of My Mouth (Meat Loaf)
9) World shut your mouth(Julian Cope )
10) My Big Mouth (Oasis)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: songs about hand(s), preferably in title

1) Hand of Fate (Rolling Stones)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs about hand(s), preferably in title

1) Hand of Fate (Rolling Stones)
2) Put your Hand In The Hand (Anne Murray)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs about hand(s), preferably in title

1) Hand of Fate (Rolling Stones)
2) Put your Hand In The Hand (Anne Murray)
3) Hands Clean ( Alanis Morissette)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs about hand(s), preferably in title

1) Hand of Fate (Rolling Stones)
2) Put your Hand In The Hand (Anne Murray)
3) Hands Clean ( Alanis Morissette)
4) Hold My Hand (Hootie & The Blowfish)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs about hand(s), preferably in title

1) Hand of Fate (Rolling Stones)
2) Put your Hand In The Hand (Anne Murray)
3) Hands Clean ( Alanis Morissette)
4) Hold My Hand (Hootie & The Blowfish)
5) Gifted Hands ( Lynyrd Skynyrd)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: songs about hand(s), preferably in title

1) Hand of Fate (Rolling Stones)
2) Put your Hand In The Hand (Anne Murray)
3) Hands Clean (Alanis Morissette)
4) Hold My Hand (Hootie & The Blowfish)
5) Gifted Hands (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
6) I Want to Hold Your Hand (Beatles)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: songs about hand(s), preferably in title

1) Hand of Fate (Rolling Stones)
2) Put your Hand In The Hand (Anne Murray)
3) Hands Clean (Alanis Morissette)
4) Hold My Hand (Hootie & The Blowfish)
5) Gifted Hands (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
6) I Want to Hold Your Hand (Beatles)
7) Hand In Hand (Elvis Costello)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs about hand(s), preferably in title

1) Hand of Fate (Rolling Stones)
2) Put your Hand In The Hand (Anne Murray)
3) Hands Clean (Alanis Morissette)
4) Hold My Hand (Hootie & The Blowfish)
5) Gifted Hands (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
6) I Want to Hold Your Hand (Beatles)
7) Hand In Hand (Elvis Costello
8) A Second Hand Turban And A Crystal Ball ( Bing Crosby)


----------



## ldiat

1) Hand of Fate (Rolling Stones)
2) Put your Hand In The Hand (Anne Murray)
3) Hands Clean (Alanis Morissette)
4) Hold My Hand (Hootie & The Blowfish)
5) Gifted Hands (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
6) I Want to Hold Your Hand (Beatles)
7) Hand In Hand (Elvis Costello
8) A Second Hand Turban And A Crystal Ball ( Bing Crosby
9)The Clapping Song, Shirley Ellis


----------



## pianozach

New theme: songs about hand(s), preferably in title

1) Hand of Fate (Rolling Stones)
2) Put your Hand In The Hand (Anne Murray)
3) Hands Clean (Alanis Morissette)
4) Hold My Hand (Hootie & The Blowfish)
5) Gifted Hands (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
6) I Want to Hold Your Hand (Beatles)
7) Hand In Hand (Elvis Costello)
8) A Second Hand Turban And A Crystal Ball (Bing Crosby)
9) The Clapping Song (Shirley Ellis)
10) Circle of Hands (Uriah Heep)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: songs about feet, preferably in title. Singular foot is OK. 

1) Feet in the Clouds (Paul McCartney)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs about feet, preferably in title. Singular foot is OK.

1) Feet in the Clouds (Paul McCartney)
2) Stamp Your Feet ( Donna Summer)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: songs about feet, preferably in title. Singular foot is OK.

1) Feet in the Clouds (Paul McCartney)
2) Stamp Your Feet ( Donna Summer)
3) Feet Don't Fail Me Now (Utopia)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs about feet, preferably in title. Singular foot is OK.

1) Feet in the Clouds (Paul McCartney)
2) Stamp Your Feet ( Donna Summer)
3) Feet Don't Fail Me Now (Utopia)
4) When I'm Back On My Feet Again ( Michael Bolton)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs about feet, preferably in title. Singular foot is OK.

1) Feet in the Clouds (Paul McCartney)
2) Stamp Your Feet ( Donna Summer)
3) Feet Don't Fail Me Now (Utopia)
4) When I'm Back On My Feet Again ( Michael Bolton)
5) Head Over Feet (Alanis Morissette)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: songs about feet, preferably in title. Singular foot is OK.

1) Feet in the Clouds (Paul McCartney)
2) Stamp Your Feet (Donna Summer)
3) Feet Don't Fail Me Now (Utopia)
4) When I'm Back On My Feet Again (Michael Bolton)
5) Head Over Feet (Alanis Morissette)
6) Trampled Under Foot (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs about feet, preferably in title. Singular foot is OK.

1) Feet in the Clouds (Paul McCartney)
2) Stamp Your Feet (Donna Summer)
3) Feet Don't Fail Me Now (Utopia)
4) When I'm Back On My Feet Again (Michael Bolton)
5) Head Over Feet (Alanis Morissette)
6) Trampled Under Foot (Led Zeppelin)
7) Get On Your Feet (Gloria Estafan)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: songs about feet, preferably in title. Singular foot is OK.

1) Feet in the Clouds (Paul McCartney)
2) Stamp Your Feet (Donna Summer)
3) Feet Don't Fail Me Now (Utopia)
4) When I'm Back On My Feet Again (Michael Bolton)
5) Head Over Feet (Alanis Morissette)
6) Trampled Under Foot (Led Zeppelin)
7) Get On Your Feet (Gloria Estafan)
8) Popsicle Toes (Michael Franks)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs about feet, preferably in title. Singular foot is OK.

1) Feet in the Clouds (Paul McCartney)
2) Stamp Your Feet (Donna Summer)
3) Feet Don't Fail Me Now (Utopia)
4) When I'm Back On My Feet Again (Michael Bolton)
5) Head Over Feet (Alanis Morissette)
6) Trampled Under Foot (Led Zeppelin)
7) Get On Your Feet (Gloria Estafan)
8) Popsicle Toes (Michael Franks)
9) Footsteps ( Pearl Jam)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs about feet, preferably in title. Singular foot is OK.

1) Feet in the Clouds (Paul McCartney)
2) Stamp Your Feet (Donna Summer)
3) Feet Don't Fail Me Now (Utopia)
4) When I'm Back On My Feet Again (Michael Bolton)
5) Head Over Feet (Alanis Morissette)
6) Trampled Under Foot (Led Zeppelin)
7) Get On Your Feet (Gloria Estafan)
8) Popsicle Toes (Michael Franks)
9) Footsteps ( Pearl Jam)
10) Back On My Feet Again (Babys)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: scary things

1) Frankenstein (Edgar Winter)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: scary things

1) Frankenstein (Edgar Winter)
2) Ding Dong! The Witch Is Dead"( Ella Fitzgerald)


----------



## cougarjuno

New Theme: scary things

1) Frankenstein (Edgar Winter)
2) Ding Dong! The Witch Is Dead"( Ella Fitzgerald)
3) Tattoo Vampire (Blue Oyster Cult)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: scary things

1) Frankenstein (Edgar Winter)
2) Ding Dong! The Witch Is Dead"( Ella Fitzgerald)
3) Tattoo Vampire (Blue Oyster Cult)
4) It's The End Of The World As We Know It (REM)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: scary things

1) Frankenstein (Edgar Winter)
2) Ding Dong! The Witch Is Dead"( Ella Fitzgerald)
3) Tattoo Vampire (Blue Oyster Cult)
4) It's The End Of The World As We Know It (REM)
5) Zombie( The Cranberries)


----------



## Azol

New Theme: scary things

1) Frankenstein (Edgar Winter)
2) Ding Dong! The Witch Is Dead"( Ella Fitzgerald)
3) Tattoo Vampire (Blue Oyster Cult)
4) It's The End Of The World As We Know It (REM)
5) Zombie( The Cranberries)
6) Attack of the Monster Briefcase (The Flower Kings)


----------



## pianozach

New Theme: scary things

1) Frankenstein (Edgar Winter)
2) Ding Dong! The Witch Is Dead (Ella Fitzgerald)
3) Tattoo Vampire (Blue Oyster Cult)
4) It's The End Of The World As We Know It (REM)
5) Zombie (The Cranberries)
6) Attack of the Monster Briefcase (The Flower Kings)
7) Welcome to My Nightmare (Alice Cooper)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New Theme: scary things

1) Frankenstein (Edgar Winter)
2) Ding Dong! The Witch Is Dead (Ella Fitzgerald)
3) Tattoo Vampire (Blue Oyster Cult)
4) It's The End Of The World As We Know It (REM)
5) Zombie (The Cranberries)
6) Attack of the Monster Briefcase (The Flower Kings)
7) Welcome to My Nightmare (Alice Cooper)
8) The Ripper (Judas Priest)


----------



## Open Book

New Theme: scary things

1) Frankenstein (Edgar Winter)
2) Ding Dong! The Witch Is Dead (Ella Fitzgerald)
3) Tattoo Vampire (Blue Oyster Cult)
4) It's The End Of The World As We Know It (REM)
5) Zombie (The Cranberries)
6) Attack of the Monster Briefcase (The Flower Kings)
7) Welcome to My Nightmare (Alice Cooper)
8) The Ripper (Judas Priest)
9) Boris the Spider (The Who)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: scary things

1) Frankenstein (Edgar Winter)
2) Ding Dong! The Witch Is Dead (Ella Fitzgerald)
3) Tattoo Vampire (Blue Oyster Cult)
4) It's The End Of The World As We Know It (REM)
5) Zombie (The Cranberries)
6) Attack of the Monster Briefcase (The Flower Kings)
7) Welcome to My Nightmare (Alice Cooper)
8) The Ripper (Judas Priest)
9) Boris the Spider (The Who)
10) One Million Lawyers (Tom Paxton)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Someone else can start the next theme.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Bright preferably in title 

1) A Brighter Day (The Doobie Brothers)


----------



## Starving Wolf

........................


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Bright preferably in title 

1) A Brighter Day (The Doobie Brothers)
2) The Future's So Bright I Gotta Wear Shades (Timbuk 3)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Bright preferably in title 

1) A Brighter Day (The Doobie Brothers)
2) The Future's So Bright I Gotta Wear Shades (Timbuk 3)
3) Brighter Than the Sun (Colbie Caillat)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Bright preferably in title 

1) A Brighter Day (The Doobie Brothers)
2) The Future's So Bright I Gotta Wear Shades (Timbuk 3)
3) Brighter Than the Sun (Colbie Caillat)
4) Bright Lights (Gary Clark Jr.)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Bright preferably in title

1) A Brighter Day (The Doobie Brothers)
2) The Future's So Bright I Gotta Wear Shades (Timbuk 3)
3) Brighter Than the Sun (Colbie Caillat)
4) Bright Lights (Gary Clark Jr.)
5) Shine On Brightly (Procol Harum)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Bright preferably in title

1) A Brighter Day (The Doobie Brothers)
2) The Future's So Bright I Gotta Wear Shades (Timbuk 3)
3) Brighter Than the Sun (Colbie Caillat)
4) Bright Lights (Gary Clark Jr.)
5) Shine On Brightly (Procol Harum)
6) Always Look On The Bright Side Of Life ( Monty Python)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Bright preferably in title

1) A Brighter Day (The Doobie Brothers)
2) The Future's So Bright I Gotta Wear Shades (Timbuk 3)
3) Brighter Than the Sun (Colbie Caillat)
4) Bright Lights (Gary Clark Jr.)
5) Shine On Brightly (Procol Harum)
6) Always Look On The Bright Side Of Life (Monty Python)
7) Bright College Days (Tom Lehrer)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Bright preferably in title

1) A Brighter Day (The Doobie Brothers)
2) The Future's So Bright I Gotta Wear Shades (Timbuk 3)
3) Brighter Than the Sun (Colbie Caillat)
4) Bright Lights (Gary Clark Jr.)
5) Shine On Brightly (Procol Harum)
6) Always Look On The Bright Side Of Life (Monty Python)
7) Bright College Days (Tom Lehrer)
8) As Bright As The Darkness ( Devil You Know)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Bright preferably in title

1) A Brighter Day (The Doobie Brothers)
2) The Future's So Bright I Gotta Wear Shades (Timbuk 3)
3) Brighter Than the Sun (Colbie Caillat)
4) Bright Lights (Gary Clark Jr.)
5) Shine On Brightly (Procol Harum)
6) Always Look On The Bright Side Of Life (Monty Python)
7) Bright College Days (Tom Lehrer)
8) As Bright As The Darkness ( Devil You Know)
9) Shining Star (Earth, Wind & Fire)

_You're a shining star
No matter who you are
Shining bright to see
What you could truly be (what you could truly be)_


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Bright preferably in title

1) A Brighter Day (The Doobie Brothers)
2) The Future's So Bright I Gotta Wear Shades (Timbuk 3)
3) Brighter Than the Sun (Colbie Caillat)
4) Bright Lights (Gary Clark Jr.)
5) Shine On Brightly (Procol Harum)
6) Always Look On The Bright Side Of Life (Monty Python)
7) Bright College Days (Tom Lehrer)
8) As Bright As The Darkness ( Devil You Know)
9) Shining Star (Earth, Wind & Fire)
10) One Bright Star (Paul Weller)

If not back in 30 min someone can start.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Dark, 
I guess we did this one before but ...who cares .

1)Dark Ballet (Madonna)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Dark, 
I guess we did this one before but ...who cares .

1) Dark Ballet (Madonna)
2) Dark Star (Crosby, Stills & Nash)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Dark, 
I guess we did this one before but ...who cares .

1) Dark Ballet (Madonna)
2) Dark Star (Crosby, Stills & Nash)
3) To Your Brethren in the Dark (Satyricon)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Dark, 
I guess we did this one before but ...who cares .

1) Dark Ballet (Madonna)
2) Dark Star (Crosby, Stills & Nash)
3) To Your Brethren in the Dark (Satyricon)
4) Dancing in the Dark (Bing Crosby)


----------



## Azol

New theme: Dark,
I guess we did this one before but ...who cares .

1) Dark Ballet (Madonna)
2) Dark Star (Crosby, Stills & Nash)
3) To Your Brethren in the Dark (Satyricon)
4) Dancing in the Dark (Bing Crosby) 
5) Darkest Hour (Arlo Guthrie)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Dark,
I guess we did this one before but ...who cares .

1) Dark Ballet (Madonna)
2) Dark Star (Crosby, Stills & Nash)
3) To Your Brethren in the Dark (Satyricon)
4) Dancing in the Dark (Bing Crosby) 
5) Darkest Hour (Arlo Guthrie)
6) Dancing in the Dark (Bruce Springsteen) _It's a different song from #4_


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Dark,
I guess we did this one before but ...who cares .

1) Dark Ballet (Madonna)
2) Dark Star (Crosby, Stills & Nash)
3) To Your Brethren in the Dark (Satyricon)
4) Dancing in the Dark (Bing Crosby)
5) Darkest Hour (Arlo Guthrie)
6) Dancing in the Dark (Bruce Springsteen) It's a different song from #4
7) Life In Dark Water ( Al Stewart)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Dark,
I guess we did this one before but ...who cares .

1) Dark Ballet (Madonna)
2) Dark Star (Crosby, Stills & Nash)
3) To Your Brethren in the Dark (Satyricon)
4) Dancing in the Dark (Bing Crosby)
5) Darkest Hour (Arlo Guthrie)
6) Dancing in the Dark (Bruce Springsteen) 
7) Life In Dark Water (Al Stewart)
8) Dark Horse (George Harrison)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Dark,
I guess we did this one before but ...who cares .

1) Dark Ballet (Madonna)
2) Dark Star (Crosby, Stills & Nash)
3) To Your Brethren in the Dark (Satyricon)
4) Dancing in the Dark (Bing Crosby)
5) Darkest Hour (Arlo Guthrie)
6) Dancing in the Dark (Bruce Springsteen)
7) Life In Dark Water (Al Stewart)
8) Dark Horse (George Harrison)
9) Alone In The Dark ( Sheryl Crow)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Songs about Soft.

1)The Soft Parade (The Doors)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Songs about Soft.

1)The Soft Parade (The Doors)
2) Not So Soft (Ani Difranco)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Songs about Soft.

1)The Soft Parade (The Doors)
2) Not So Soft (Ani Difranco)
3) Soft and Wet ( Prince)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Songs about Soft.

1)The Soft Parade (The Doors)
2) Not So Soft (Ani Difranco)
3) Soft and Wet ( Prince)
4) Killing Me Softly (Roberta Flack)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Songs about Soft.

1)The Soft Parade (The Doors)
2) Not So Soft (Ani Difranco)
3) Soft and Wet ( Prince)
4) Killing Me Softly (Roberta Flack)
5) Don't Go Soft on Me( Gloria Gaynor)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Songs about Soft.

1)The Soft Parade (The Doors)
2) Not So Soft (Ani Difranco)
3) Soft and Wet ( Prince)
4) Killing Me Softly (Roberta Flack)
5) Don't Go Soft on Me( Gloria Gaynor)
6) Speak Softly, Love (Andy Williams)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Songs about Soft.

1)The Soft Parade (The Doors)
2) Not So Soft (Ani Difranco)
3) Soft and Wet ( Prince)
4) Killing Me Softly (Roberta Flack)
5) Don't Go Soft on Me( Gloria Gaynor)
6) Speak Softly, Love (Andy Williams)
7) Soft As A Summer Shower(David Cassidy)


----------



## pianozach

New Theme: Songs about Soft.

1)The Soft Parade (The Doors)
2) Not So Soft (Ani Difranco)
3) Soft and Wet (Prince)
4) Killing Me Softly (Roberta Flack)
5) Don't Go Soft on Me (Gloria Gaynor)
6) Speak Softly, Love (Andy Williams)
7) Soft As A Summer Shower (David Cassidy)
8) You Can Call Me All (Paul Simon)

_A man walks down the street 
He says, "Why am I soft in the middle, now? 
Why am I soft in the middle? 
The rest of my life is so hard . . ._


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Songs about Soft.

1)The Soft Parade (The Doors)
2) Not So Soft (Ani Difranco)
3) Soft and Wet (Prince)
4) Killing Me Softly (Roberta Flack)
5) Don't Go Soft on Me (Gloria Gaynor)
6) Speak Softly, Love (Andy Williams)
7) Soft As A Summer Shower (David Cassidy)
8) You Can Call Me All (Paul Simon)
9) Summer Soft ( Stevie Wonder)


----------



## pianozach

New Theme: Songs about Soft.

1)The Soft Parade (The Doors)
2) Not So Soft (Ani Difranco)
3) Soft and Wet (Prince)
4) Killing Me Softly (Roberta Flack)
5) Don't Go Soft on Me (Gloria Gaynor)
6) Speak Softly, Love (Andy Williams)
7) Soft As A Summer Shower (David Cassidy)
8) You Can Call Me All (Paul Simon)
9) Summer Soft ( Stevie Wonder)
10) Soft As a Dove (Yes)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Knife, or knives

1) Knife Edge (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Knife, or knives

1) Knife Edge (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
2) Mack The Knife (Bobby Darin)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Knife, or knives

1) Knife Edge (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
2) Mack The Knife (Bobby Darin)
3) The Knife ( Genesis)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Knife, or knives

1) Knife Edge (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
2) Mack The Knife (Bobby Darin)
3) The Knife ( Genesis)
4) Cuts Like A Knife (Bryan Adams)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Knife, or knives

1) Knife Edge (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
2) Mack The Knife (Bobby Darin)
3) The Knife (Genesis)
4) Cuts Like A Knife (Bryan Adams)
5) Switchblade (Brian Setzer Orchestra)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Knife, or knives

1) Knife Edge (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
2) Mack The Knife (Bobby Darin)
3) The Knife (Genesis)
4) Cuts Like A Knife (Bryan Adams)
5) Switchblade (Brian Setzer Orchestra)
6) Stiletto (Billy Joel)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Knife, or knives

1) Knife Edge (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
2) Mack The Knife (Bobby Darin)
3) The Knife (Genesis)
4) Cuts Like A Knife (Bryan Adams)
5) Switchblade (Brian Setzer Orchestra)
6) Stiletto (Billy Joel)
7) Knives Out ( Radiohead)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Knife, or knives

1) Knife Edge (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
2) Mack The Knife (Bobby Darin)
3) The Knife (Genesis)
4) Cuts Like A Knife (Bryan Adams)
5) Switchblade (Brian Setzer Orchestra)
6) Stiletto (Billy Joel)
7) Knives Out ( Radiohead)
8) Flash the Blade (Iron Maiden)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Knife, or knives

1) Knife Edge (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
2) Mack The Knife (Bobby Darin)
3) The Knife (Genesis)
4) Cuts Like A Knife (Bryan Adams)
5) Switchblade (Brian Setzer Orchestra)
6) Stiletto (Billy Joel)
7) Knives Out ( Radiohead)
8) Flash the Blade (Iron Maiden)
9) Black Blade (Blue Öyster Cult)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Knife, or knives

1) Knife Edge (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
2) Mack The Knife (Bobby Darin)
3) The Knife (Genesis)
4) Cuts Like A Knife (Bryan Adams)
5) Switchblade (Brian Setzer Orchestra)
6) Stiletto (Billy Joel)
7) Knives Out ( Radiohead)
8) Flash the Blade (Iron Maiden)
9) Black Blade (Blue Öyster Cult)
10) Casino Royale theme (Herb Alpert & The Tijuana Brass)

_They've got us on the run…With guns…And knives...
We're fighting for our lives...Have no fear, Bond is here..._


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs about bags

1) Papa's Got A Brand New Bag (James Brown)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs about bags

1) Papa's Got A Brand New Bag (James Brown)
2) Little Green Bag( George Baker selection)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs about bags

1) Papa's Got A Brand New Bag (James Brown)
2) Little Green Bag( George Baker selection)
3) AC/DC Bag (Phish)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs about bags

1) Papa's Got A Brand New Bag (James Brown)
2) Little Green Bag( George Baker selection)
3) AC/DC Bag (Phish)
4) Shopping Bag Lady ( The Guess Who)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs about bags

1) Papa's Got A Brand New Bag (James Brown)
2) Little Green Bag( George Baker selection)
3) AC/DC Bag (Phish)
4) Shopping Bag Lady ( The Guess Who)
5) Rocket Man (Elton John)

_She packed my bags last night pre-flight
Zero hour nine AM
And I'm gonna be high as a kite by then_


----------



## pianozach

New theme: songs about bags

1) Papa's Got A Brand New Bag (James Brown)
2) Little Green Bag( George Baker selection)
3) AC/DC Bag (Phish)
4) Shopping Bag Lady ( The Guess Who)
5) Rocket Man (Elton John)
6) Give Peace a Chance (John Lennon)

_"Everybody's talkin 'bout Bagism, Shagism, Dragism, Madism, Ragism, Tagism . . . "_


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: songs about bags

1) Papa's Got A Brand New Bag (James Brown)
2) Little Green Bag( George Baker selection)
3) AC/DC Bag (Phish)
4) Shopping Bag Lady ( The Guess Who)
5) Rocket Man (Elton John)
6) Give Peace a Chance (John Lennon)
7) Firework (Katy Perry)

_"Do you ever feel like a plastic bag"_


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs about bags

1) Papa's Got A Brand New Bag (James Brown)
2) Little Green Bag( George Baker selection)
3) AC/DC Bag (Phish)
4) Shopping Bag Lady ( The Guess Who)
5) Rocket Man (Elton John)
6) Give Peace a Chance (John Lennon)
7) Firework (Katy Perry)
8) Ballad Of John And Yoko (Beatles)

_Made a lightning trip to Vienna
Eating chocolate cake in a bag_


----------



## pianozach

New theme: songs about bags

1) Papa's Got A Brand New Bag (James Brown)
2) Little Green Bag( George Baker selection)
3) AC/DC Bag (Phish)
4) Shopping Bag Lady ( The Guess Who)
5) Rocket Man (Elton John)
6) Give Peace a Chance (John Lennon)
7) Firework (Katy Perry)
8) Ballad Of John And Yoko (Beatles)
9) Bag Lady (Todd Rundgren)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: songs about bags

1) Papa's Got A Brand New Bag (James Brown)
2) Little Green Bag( George Baker selection)
3) AC/DC Bag (Phish)
4) Shopping Bag Lady ( The Guess Who)
5) Rocket Man (Elton John)
6) Give Peace a Chance (John Lennon)
7) Firework (Katy Perry)
8) Ballad Of John And Yoko (Beatles)
9) Bag Lady (Todd Rundgren)
10) Reba (Phish)

_"Bag it
Tag it
Sell it to the butcher in the store"_

Anyone may choose a new theme.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: all about choosing. 

1)If You Choose to Go( Chris Rea)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: all about choosing. 

1) If You Choose to Go (Chris Rea)
2) Critic's Choice (Chicago)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: all about choosing.

1) If You Choose to Go (Chris Rea)
2) Critic's Choice (Chicago)
3) Chosen Ones (Megadeth)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: all about choosing.

1) If You Choose to Go (Chris Rea)
2) Critic's Choice (Chicago)
3) Chosen Ones (Megadeth)
4) Accla Taqui (Chant of the Chosen Maidens) (Yma Sumac)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: all about choosing.

1) If You Choose to Go (Chris Rea)
2) Critic's Choice (Chicago)
3) Chosen Ones (Megadeth)
4) Accla Taqui (Chant of the Chosen Maidens) (Yma Sumac)....................:lol:
5) Which Way Will You Choose(Randy Travis)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: all about choosing.

1) If You Choose to Go (Chris Rea)
2) Critic's Choice (Chicago)
3) Chosen Ones (Megadeth)
4) Accla Taqui (Chant of the Chosen Maidens) (Yma Sumac)....................
5) Which Way Will You Choose(Randy Travis)
6) Triad (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: all about choosing.

1) If You Choose to Go (Chris Rea)
2) Critic's Choice (Chicago)
3) Chosen Ones (Megadeth)
4) Accla Taqui (Chant of the Chosen Maidens) (Yma Sumac)....................
5) Which Way Will You Choose(Randy Travis)
6) Triad (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)
7) Freedom Of Choice (Devo)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: all about choosing.

1) If You Choose to Go (Chris Rea)
2) Critic's Choice (Chicago)
3) Chosen Ones (Megadeth)
4) Accla Taqui (Chant of the Chosen Maidens) (Yma Sumac)
5) Which Way Will You Choose(Randy Travis)
6) Triad (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)
7) Freedom Of Choice (Devo)
8) There Only Was One Choice ( Harry Chapin)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: all about choosing.

1) If You Choose to Go (Chris Rea)
2) Critic's Choice (Chicago)
3) Chosen Ones (Megadeth)
4) Accla Taqui (Chant of the Chosen Maidens) (Yma Sumac)
5) Which Way Will You Choose(Randy Travis)
6) Triad (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)
7) Freedom Of Choice (Devo)
8) There Only Was One Choice ( Harry Chapin)
9) Freewill (Rush)

_You can choose a ready guide
In some celestial voice
If you choose not to decide
You still have made a choice_


----------



## Rogerx

1) If You Choose to Go (Chris Rea)
2) Critic's Choice (Chicago)
3) Chosen Ones (Megadeth)
4) Accla Taqui (Chant of the Chosen Maidens) (Yma Sumac)
5) Which Way Will You Choose(Randy Travis)
6) Triad (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)
7) Freedom Of Choice (Devo)
8) There Only Was One Choice ( Harry Chapin)
9) Freewill (Rush)
10)Choices Mash Up(Living Colour)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme, all that has to do with counting 


1) I close my eyes and count to ten (Dusty Springfield )


----------



## pianozach

ew theme, all that has to do with counting

1) I close my eyes and count to ten (Dusty Springfield)
2) The Tra-La-La Song (One Banana, Two Banana) (The Banana Splits)

_One banana, two banana
Three banana, four
Four bananas make a bunch
And so do many more
_


----------



## Rogerx

Mew theme, all that has to do with counting


1) I close my eyes and count to ten (Dusty Springfield)
2) The Tra-La-La Song (One Banana, Two Banana) (The Banana Splits)
3) I Count The Minutes (Ricky Martin)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme, all that has to do with counting


1) I close my eyes and count to ten (Dusty Springfield)
2) The Tra-La-La Song (One Banana, Two Banana) (The Banana Splits)
3) I Count The Minutes (Ricky Martin)
4) 1-2-3 (Len Barry)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme, all that has to do with counting


1) I close my eyes and count to ten (Dusty Springfield)
2) The Tra-La-La Song (One Banana, Two Banana) (The Banana Splits)
3) I Count The Minutes (Ricky Martin)
4) 1-2-3 (Len Barry)
5) Count Your Blessings Instead Of Sheep ( Percy Faith, Buddy Cole, et al.)


----------



## pianozach

New theme, all that has to do with counting


1) I close my eyes and count to ten (Dusty Springfield)
2) The Tra-La-La Song (One Banana, Two Banana) (The Banana Splits)
3) I Count The Minutes (Ricky Martin)
4) 1-2-3 (Len Barry)
5) Count Your Blessings Instead Of Sheep (Percy Faith, Buddy Cole, et al.)
6) Count on Me (Bruno Mars)


----------



## Open Book

New theme, all that has to do with counting

1) I close my eyes and count to ten (Dusty Springfield)
2) The Tra-La-La Song (One Banana, Two Banana) (The Banana Splits)
3) I Count The Minutes (Ricky Martin)
4) 1-2-3 (Len Barry)
5) Count Your Blessings Instead Of Sheep (Percy Faith, Buddy Cole, et al.)
6) Count on Me (Bruno Mars)
7) Senses Working Overtime (XTC)

_Trying to take this all in
I've got one, two, three, four, five
Senses working overtime_


----------



## Azol

New theme, all that has to do with counting

1) I close my eyes and count to ten (Dusty Springfield)
2) The Tra-La-La Song (One Banana, Two Banana) (The Banana Splits)
3) I Count The Minutes (Ricky Martin)
4) 1-2-3 (Len Barry)
5) Count Your Blessings Instead Of Sheep (Percy Faith, Buddy Cole, et al.)
6) Count on Me (Bruno Mars)
7) Senses Working Overtime (XTC)
8) Rocket Ship (Marty Stuart)

_It's ten, nine, eight, seven, gonna fly you up to heaven
Six, five, four three, come on baby take a trip with me
Three, two one, go, this things' gettin' ready to blow_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme, all that has to do with counting


1) I close my eyes and count to ten (Dusty Springfield)
2) The Tra-La-La Song (One Banana, Two Banana) (The Banana Splits)
3) I Count The Minutes (Ricky Martin)
4) 1-2-3 (Len Barry)
5) Count Your Blessings Instead Of Sheep (Percy Faith, Buddy Cole, et al.)
6) Count on Me (Bruno Mars)
7) Senses Working Overtime (XTC)
8) Rocket Ship (Marty Stuart)
9) ROCK AROUND THE CLOCK (Bill Haley and the Comets)


----------



## pianozach

New theme, all that has to do with counting

1) I close my eyes and count to ten (Dusty Springfield)
2) The Tra-La-La Song (One Banana, Two Banana) (The Banana Splits)
3) I Count The Minutes (Ricky Martin)
4) 1-2-3 (Len Barry)
5) Count Your Blessings Instead Of Sheep (Percy Faith, Buddy Cole, et al.)
6) Count on Me (Bruno Mars)
7) Senses Working Overtime (XTC)
8) Rocket Ship (Marty Stuart)
9) ROCK AROUND THE CLOCK (Bill Haley and the Comets)
10) All Together Now (The Beatles)

_One, two, three, four
Can I have a little more?
Five, six, seven, eight, nine, ten
I love you
_


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Going faster/speed/acceleration

1) Faster Than the Speed of Life (Steppenwolf)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Going faster/speed/acceleration

1) Faster Than the Speed of Life (Steppenwolf)
2) Faster ( Manic Street Preachers)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Going faster/speed/acceleration

1) Faster Than the Speed of Life (Steppenwolf)
2) Faster (Manic Street Preachers)
3) Faster (George Harrison


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme: Going faster/speed/acceleration

1) Faster Than the Speed of Life (Steppenwolf)
2) Faster (Manic Street Preachers)
3) Faster (George Harrison)
4) Turbo Lover (Judas Priest)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Going faster/speed/acceleration

1) Faster Than the Speed of Life (Steppenwolf)
2) Faster (Manic Street Preachers)
3) Faster (George Harrison)
4) Turbo Lover (Judas Priest)
5) Speed of the Wind (Be Bop Deluxe)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Going faster/speed/acceleration

1) Faster Than the Speed of Life (Steppenwolf)
2) Faster (Manic Street Preachers)
3) Faster (George Harrison)
4) Turbo Lover (Judas Priest)
5) Speed of the Wind (Be Bop Deluxe)
6) Go Faster (Black Crowes)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Going faster/speed/acceleration

1) Faster Than the Speed of Life (Steppenwolf)
2) Faster (Manic Street Preachers)
3) Faster (George Harrison)
4) Turbo Lover (Judas Priest)
5) Speed of the Wind (Be Bop Deluxe)
6) Go Faster (Black Crowes)
7) Fast As You Can (Fiona Apple)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Going faster/speed/acceleration

1) Faster Than the Speed of Life (Steppenwolf)
2) Faster (Manic Street Preachers)
3) Faster (George Harrison)
4) Turbo Lover (Judas Priest)
5) Speed of the Wind (Be Bop Deluxe)
6) Go Faster (Black Crowes)
7) Fast As You Can (Fiona Apple)
8) Speed Of Light ( Iron Maiden)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Going faster/speed/acceleration

1) Faster Than the Speed of Life (Steppenwolf)
2) Faster (Manic Street Preachers)
3) Faster (George Harrison)
4) Turbo Lover (Judas Priest)
5) Speed of the Wind (Be Bop Deluxe)
6) Go Faster (Black Crowes)
7) Fast As You Can (Fiona Apple)
8) Speed Of Light ( Iron Maiden)
9) Run Like Hell (Pink Floyd)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Going faster/speed/acceleration

1) Faster Than the Speed of Life (Steppenwolf)
2) Faster (Manic Street Preachers)
3) Faster (George Harrison)
4) Turbo Lover (Judas Priest)
5) Speed of the Wind (Be Bop Deluxe)
6) Go Faster (Black Crowes)
7) Fast As You Can (Fiona Apple)
8) Speed Of Light ( Iron Maiden)
9) Run Like Hell (Pink Floyd)
10) New Speedway Boogie (Grateful Dead)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Going slow/deceleration

1) Go Slow Down (BoDeans)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Going slow/deceleration

1) Go Slow Down (BoDeans)
2) Saturday Come Slow ( Massive Attack)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Going slow/deceleration

1) Go Slow Down (BoDeans)
2) Saturday Come Slow ( Massive Attack)
3) Slow Hand (Pointer Sisters)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Going slow/deceleration

1) Go Slow Down (BoDeans)
2) Saturday Come Slow ( Massive Attack)
3) Slow Hand (Pointer Sisters)
4) Slow Down (The Beatles)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Going slow/deceleration

1) Go Slow Down (BoDeans)
2) Saturday Come Slow ( Massive Attack)
3) Slow Hand (Pointer Sisters)
4) Slow Down (The Beatles)
5) Slow Ride (Foghat)


----------



## Rogerx

I start a new theme: Songs About Victory, Celebration, Success, and Winning

1) The winner takes it all ( Abba)


----------



## Starving Wolf

[QUOTEI start a new theme: Songs About Victory, Celebration, Success, and Winning

1) The winner takes it all ( Abba)
2) Winning (Santana)


----------



## Rogerx

I start a new theme: Songs About Victory, Celebration, Success, and Winning

1) The winner takes it all ( Abba)
2) Winning (Santana)
3) I'm Gonna Win( Foreigner)


----------



## Starving Wolf

I start a new theme: Songs About Victory, Celebration, Success, and Winning

1) The winner takes it all ( Abba)
2) Winning (Santana)
3) I'm Gonna Win( Foreigner)
4) We Are The Champions (Queen)


----------



## Rogerx

I start a new theme: Songs About Victory, Celebration, Success, and Winning

1) The winner takes it all ( Abba)
2) Winning (Santana)
3) I'm Gonna Win( Foreigner)
4) We Are The Champions (Queen)
5) I Just Want To Celebrate (Rare Earth)


----------



## Starving Wolf

I start a new theme: Songs About Victory, Celebration, Success, and Winning

1) The winner takes it all ( Abba)
2) Winning (Santana)
3) I'm Gonna Win( Foreigner)
4) We Are The Champions (Queen)
5) I Just Want To Celebrate (Rare Earth)
6) Celebration (Kook & The Gang)


----------



## cougarjuno

I start a new theme: Songs About Victory, Celebration, Success, and Winning

1) The winner takes it all ( Abba)
2) Winning (Santana)
3) I'm Gonna Win( Foreigner)
4) We Are The Champions (Queen)
5) I Just Want To Celebrate (Rare Earth)
6) Celebration (Kook & The Gang)
7) Celebration Day (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Starving Wolf

I start a new theme: Songs About Victory, Celebration, Success, and Winning

1) The winner takes it all ( Abba)
2) Winning (Santana)
3) I'm Gonna Win( Foreigner)
4) We Are The Champions (Queen)
5) I Just Want To Celebrate (Rare Earth)
6) Celebration (Kook & The Gang)
7) Celebration Day (Led Zeppelin)
8) Party Time (Phish)


----------



## Azol

I start a new theme: Songs About Victory, Celebration, Success, and Winning

1) The winner takes it all ( Abba)
2) Winning (Santana)
3) I'm Gonna Win( Foreigner)
4) We Are The Champions (Queen)
5) I Just Want To Celebrate (Rare Earth)
6) Celebration (Kool & The Gang)
7) Celebration Day (Led Zeppelin)
8) Party Time (Phish) 
9) Celebration (Premiata Forneria Marconi)

different song from no. 6 (in which I fixed the band's name)


----------



## pianozach

I start a new theme: Songs About Victory, Celebration, Success, and Winning

1) The winner takes it all ( Abba)
2) Winning (Santana)
3) I'm Gonna Win( Foreigner)
4) We Are The Champions (Queen)
5) I Just Want To Celebrate (Rare Earth)
6) Celebration (Kool & The Gang)
7) Celebration Day (Led Zeppelin)
8) Party Time (Phish) 
9) Celebration (Premiata Forneria Marconi)
10) Just One Victory (Todd Rundgren)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Clean

1) Cleansed By Fire (Alice Cooper)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: Clean

1) Cleansed By Fire (Alice Cooper)
2) Edelweiss (Julie Andrews)

_Edelweiss, Edelweiss
Every morning you greet me
Small and white clean and bright
You look happy to meet me_


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Clean

1) Cleansed By Fire (Alice Cooper)
2) Edelweiss (Julie Andrews)
3) Coming Clean (Green Day)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Clean

1) Cleansed By Fire (Alice Cooper)
2) Edelweiss (Julie Andrews)
3) Coming Clean (Green Day)
4) Hands Clean (Alanis Morissette)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Clean

1) Cleansed By Fire (Alice Cooper)
2) Edelweiss (Julie Andrews)
3) Coming Clean (Green Day)
4) Hands Clean (Alanis Morissette)
5) Cleaning Windows ( Van Morrison)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Clean

1) Cleansed By Fire (Alice Cooper)
2) Edelweiss (Julie Andrews)
3) Coming Clean (Green Day)
4) Hands Clean (Alanis Morissette)
5) Cleaning Windows ( Van Morrison)
6) See That My Grave Is Kept Clean (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Clean

1) Cleansed By Fire (Alice Cooper)
2) Edelweiss (Julie Andrews)
3) Coming Clean (Green Day)
4) Hands Clean (Alanis Morissette)
5) Cleaning Windows ( Van Morrison)
6) See That My Grave Is Kept Clean (Bob Dylan)
7) Clean For Christmas( )James Brown


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Clean

1) Cleansed By Fire (Alice Cooper)
2) Edelweiss (Julie Andrews)
3) Coming Clean (Green Day)
4) Hands Clean (Alanis Morissette)
5) Cleaning Windows ( Van Morrison)
6) See That My Grave Is Kept Clean (Bob Dylan)
7) Clean For Christmas (James Brown)
8) No More Mr. Nice Guy (Alice Cooper)

_No more Mister Nice Guy,
No more Mister Clean_


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Clean

1) Cleansed By Fire (Alice Cooper)
2) Edelweiss (Julie Andrews)
3) Coming Clean (Green Day)
4) Hands Clean (Alanis Morissette)
5) Cleaning Windows ( Van Morrison)
6) See That My Grave Is Kept Clean (Bob Dylan)
7) Clean For Christmas (James Brown)
8) No More Mr. Nice Guy (Alice Cooper)
9) Cleaning Out My Closet( Eminem)


----------



## Starving Wolf

.Theme: Clean

1) Cleansed By Fire (Alice Cooper)
2) Edelweiss (Julie Andrews)
3) Coming Clean (Green Day)
4) Hands Clean (Alanis Morissette)
5) Cleaning Windows ( Van Morrison)
6) See That My Grave Is Kept Clean (Bob Dylan)
7) Clean For Christmas (James Brown)
8) No More Mr. Nice Guy (Alice Cooper)
9) Cleaning Out My Closet( Eminem)
10) Cleanup Time (John Lennon & Yoko Ono)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Dirty

1) Dirty White Boy (Foreigner)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: Dirty

1) Dirty White Boy (Foreigner)
2) Tainted Love (Soft Cell)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Dirty

1) Dirty White Boy (Foreigner)
2) Tainted Love (Soft Cell) 
3) Dirty Little Girl (Elton John)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Dirty

1) Dirty White Boy (Foreigner)
2) Tainted Love (Soft Cell) 
3) Dirty Little Girl (Elton John)
4) Dirty Laundry (Don Henley)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Dirty

1) Dirty White Boy (Foreigner)
2) Tainted Love (Soft Cell)
3) Dirty Little Girl (Elton John)
4) Dirty Laundry (Don Henley)
5) Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap (AC/DC)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: Dirty

1) Dirty White Boy (Foreigner)
2) Tainted Love (Soft Cell)
3) Dirty Little Girl (Elton John)
4) Dirty Laundry (Don Henley)
5) Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap (AC/DC)
6) Cuyahoga (R.E.M.)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Dirty

1) Dirty White Boy (Foreigner)
2) Tainted Love (Soft Cell)
3) Dirty Little Girl (Elton John)
4) Dirty Laundry (Don Henley)
5) Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap (AC/DC)
6) Cuyahoga (R.E.M.)
7) The Mess (Paul McCartney and Wings)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Dirty

1) Dirty White Boy (Foreigner)
2) Tainted Love (Soft Cell)
3) Dirty Little Girl (Elton John)
4) Dirty Laundry (Don Henley)
5) Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap (AC/DC)
6) Cuyahoga (R.E.M.)
7) The Mess (Paul McCartney and Wings)
8) Dirty Boys ( David Bowie)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: Dirty

1) Dirty White Boy (Foreigner)
2) Tainted Love (Soft Cell)
3) Dirty Little Girl (Elton John)
4) Dirty Laundry (Don Henley)
5) Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap (AC/DC)
6) Cuyahoga (R.E.M.)
7) The Mess (Paul McCartney and Wings)
8) Dirty Boys ( David Bowie)
9) Dirty Water (The Standells)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Dirty

1) Dirty White Boy (Foreigner)
2) Tainted Love (Soft Cell)
3) Dirty Little Girl (Elton John)
4) Dirty Laundry (Don Henley)
5) Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap (AC/DC)
6) Cuyahoga (R.E.M.)
7) The Mess (Paul McCartney and Wings)
8) Dirty Boys ( David Bowie)
9) Dirty Water (The Standells)
10) Dirty Little Secret ( All American Rejects)

This theme was mine. Someone else can choose the next one.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Nasty.

1) Nasty Piece Of Work( Deep Purple_


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Nasty.

1) Nasty Piece Of Work( Deep Purple_)
2) Nasty (Janet Jackson)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Nasty.

1) Nasty Piece Of Work( Deep Purple)
2) Nasty (Janet Jackson)
3) Nasty Dan() Johnny Cash


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Nasty.

1) Nasty Piece Of Work( Deep Purple)
2) Nasty (Janet Jackson)
3) Nasty Dan() Johnny Cash
4) All The Nasties (Elton John)


----------



## Rogerx

Shell we seek another subject?


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Help, in title

1) With You There to Help Me (Jethro Tull)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Help, in title

1) With You There to Help Me (Jethro Tull)
2) Help Me ( Joni Mitchell)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Help, in title

1) With You There to Help Me (Jethro Tull)
2) Help Me ( Joni Mitchell)
3) Help! (Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Help, in title

1) With You There to Help Me (Jethro Tull)
2) Help Me ( Joni Mitchell)
3) Help! (Beatles)
4) Help Me, Rhonda ( The Beach Boys)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Help, in title

1) With You There to Help Me (Jethro Tull)
2) Help Me ( Joni Mitchell)
3) Help! (Beatles)
4) Help Me, Rhonda (The Beach Boys)
5) With a Little Help From My Friends (Joe Cocker)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Help, in title

1) With You There to Help Me (Jethro Tull)
2) Help Me ( Joni Mitchell)
3) Help! (Beatles)
4) Help Me, Rhonda (The Beach Boys)
5) With a Little Help From My Friends (Joe Cocker)
6) Help Me Make It Through The Night (Kris Kristofferson)


----------



## Rogerx

heme: Help, in title

1) With You There to Help Me (Jethro Tull)
2) Help Me ( Joni Mitchell)
3) Help! (Beatles)
4) Help Me, Rhonda (The Beach Boys)
5) With a Little Help From My Friends (Joe Cocker)
6) Help Me Make It Through The Night (Kris Kristofferson)
7) Can't Help Falling in Love ( Elvis Presley)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Help, in title

1) With You There to Help Me (Jethro Tull)
2) Help Me ( Joni Mitchell)
3) Help! (Beatles)
4) Help Me, Rhonda (The Beach Boys)
5) With a Little Help From My Friends (Joe Cocker)
6) Help Me Make It Through The Night (Kris Kristofferson)
7) Can't Help Falling in Love ( Elvis Presley)
8) I Can Help (Billy Swan)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Help, in title

1) With You There to Help Me (Jethro Tull)
2) Help Me ( Joni Mitchell)
3) Help! (Beatles)
4) Help Me, Rhonda (The Beach Boys)
5) With a Little Help From My Friends (Joe Cocker)
6) Help Me Make It Through The Night (Kris Kristofferson)
7) Can't Help Falling in Love ( Elvis Presley)
8) I Can Help (Billy Swan)
9) Helplessly Hoping (Crosby, Stills & Nash)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Help, in title

1) With You There to Help Me (Jethro Tull)
2) Help Me ( Joni Mitchell)
3) Help! (Beatles)
4) Help Me, Rhonda (The Beach Boys)
5) With a Little Help From My Friends (Joe Cocker)
6) Help Me Make It Through The Night (Kris Kristofferson)
7) Can't Help Falling in Love ( Elvis Presley)
8) I Can Help (Billy Swan)
9) Helplessly Hoping (Crosby, Stills & Nash)
10)Helpless When She Smiles ( Backstreet Boys_


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: "Music", in title.

1) Music (Madonna)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme: "Music", in title.

1) Music (Madonna)
2) Nasal Retentive Calliope Music (Frank Zappa & the Mothers)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: "Music", in title.

1) Music (Madonna)
2) Nasal Retentive Calliope Music (Frank Zappa & the Mothers)
3) Pop Muzik (M)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: "Music", in title.

1) Music (Madonna)
2) Nasal Retentive Calliope Music (Frank Zappa & the Mothers)
3) Pop Muzik (M)
4) I Love Music ( O'Jays)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: "Music", in title.

1) Music (Madonna)
2) Nasal Retentive Calliope Music (Frank Zappa & the Mothers)
3) Pop Muzik (M)
4) I Love Music ( O'Jays)
5) Rock 'n Roll Music (The Beach Boys)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: "Music", in title.

1) Music (Madonna)
2) Nasal Retentive Calliope Music (Frank Zappa & the Mothers)
3) Pop Muzik (M)
4) I Love Music ( O'Jays)
5) Rock 'n Roll Music (The Beach Boys)
6) Listen To The Music (The Doobie Brothers)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: "Music", in title.

1) Music (Madonna)
2) Nasal Retentive Calliope Music (Frank Zappa & the Mothers)
3) Pop Muzik (M)
4) I Love Music ( O'Jays)
5) Rock 'n Roll Music (The Beach Boys)
6) Listen To The Music (The Doobie Brothers)
7) The Sound Of Music (Julie Andrews)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: "Music", in title.

1) Music (Madonna)
2) Nasal Retentive Calliope Music (Frank Zappa & the Mothers)
3) Pop Muzik (M)
4) I Love Music (O'Jays)
5) Rock 'n Roll Music (The Beach Boys)
6) Listen To The Music (The Doobie Brothers)
7) The Sound Of Music (Julie Andrews)
8) When the Music's Over (The Doors)


----------



## Azol

Theme: "Music", in title.

1) Music (Madonna)
2) Nasal Retentive Calliope Music (Frank Zappa & the Mothers)
3) Pop Muzik (M)
4) I Love Music (O'Jays)
5) Rock 'n Roll Music (The Beach Boys)
6) Listen To The Music (The Doobie Brothers)
7) The Sound Of Music (Julie Andrews)
8) When the Music's Over (The Doors) 
9) Thank You for the Music (ABBA)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: "Music", in title.

1) Music (Madonna)
2) Nasal Retentive Calliope Music (Frank Zappa & the Mothers)
3) Pop Muzik (M)
4) I Love Music (O'Jays)
5) Rock 'n Roll Music (The Beach Boys)
6) Listen To The Music (The Doobie Brothers)
7) The Sound Of Music (Julie Andrews)
8) When the Music's Over (The Doors)
9) Thank You for the Music (ABBA)
10) Country Music Has The Blues ( Billy Ray Cyrus)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: all about Losing/ losers 


1)Lonesome Loser ( Little River Band)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: all about Losing/Losers 


1) Lonesome Loser (Little River Band)
2) I'm a Loser (The Beatles)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: all about Losing/Losers


1) Lonesome Loser (Little River Band)
2) I'm a Loser (The Beatles)
3) The Losing End (Neil Young)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: all about Losing/Losers


1) Lonesome Loser (Little River Band)
2) I'm a Loser (The Beatles)
3) The Losing End (Neil Young)
4) Even The Losers (Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: all about Losing/Losers


1) Lonesome Loser (Little River Band)
2) I'm a Loser (The Beatles)
3) The Losing End (Neil Young)
4) Even The Losers (Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers)
5) Lose Yourself (Eminem)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: all about Losing/Losers


1) Lonesome Loser (Little River Band)
2) I'm a Loser (The Beatles)
3) The Losing End (Neil Young)
4) Even The Losers (Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers)
5) Lose Yourself (Eminem)
6) I'm Losing You (John Lennon)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: all about Losing/Losers


1) Lonesome Loser (Little River Band)
2) I'm a Loser (The Beatles)
3) The Losing End (Neil Young)
4) Even The Losers (Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers)
5) Lose Yourself (Eminem)
6) I'm Losing You (John Lennon)
7) You'll Be the One Who'll Lose( Kim Wilde)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: all about Losing/Losers


1) Lonesome Loser (Little River Band)
2) I'm a Loser (The Beatles)
3) The Losing End (Neil Young)
4) Even The Losers (Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers)
5) Lose Yourself (Eminem)
6) I'm Losing You (John Lennon)
7) You'll Be the One Who'll Lose( Kim Wilde)
8) (I Know) I'm Losing You (Rare Earth)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: all about Losing/Losers


1) Lonesome Loser (Little River Band)
2) I'm a Loser (The Beatles)
3) The Losing End (Neil Young)
4) Even The Losers (Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers)
5) Lose Yourself (Eminem)
6) I'm Losing You (John Lennon)
7) You'll Be the One Who'll Lose( Kim Wilde)
8) (I Know) I'm Losing You (Rare Earth)
9) The Loser In The End (Queen)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: all about Losing/Losers


1) Lonesome Loser (Little River Band)
2) I'm a Loser (The Beatles)
3) The Losing End (Neil Young)
4) Even The Losers (Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers)
5) Lose Yourself (Eminem)
6) I'm Losing You (John Lennon)
7) You'll Be the One Who'll Lose( Kim Wilde)
8) (I Know) I'm Losing You (Rare Earth)
9) The Loser In The End (Queen)
10) The Winner Takes It All (Abba)

It's really more about the loser than the winner

New theme: Songs with "song" in the title

1) What Have They Done to My Song, Ma (Melanie)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Songs with "song" in the title

1) What Have They Done to My Song, Ma (Melanie)
2) Redemption Song (Bob Marley)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs with "song" in the title

1) What Have They Done to My Song, Ma (Melanie)
2) Redemption Song (Bob Marley)
3) The Lemon Song ( Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Songs with "song" in the title

1) What Have They Done to My Song, Ma (Melanie)
2) Redemption Song (Bob Marley)
3) The Lemon Song ( Led Zeppelin)
4) Song For Whoever (The Beautiful South)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Songs with "song" in the title

1) What Have They Done to My Song, Ma (Melanie)
2) Redemption Song (Bob Marley)
3) The Lemon Song ( Led Zeppelin)
4) Song For Whoever (The Beautiful South)
5) Immigrant Song (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Songs with "song" in the title

1) What Have They Done to My Song, Ma (Melanie)
2) Redemption Song (Bob Marley)
3) The Lemon Song ( Led Zeppelin)
4) Song For Whoever (The Beautiful South)
5) Immigrant Song (Led Zeppelin)
6) Song Sung Blue (Neil Diamond)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Songs with "song" in the title

1) What Have They Done to My Song, Ma (Melanie)
2) Redemption Song (Bob Marley)
3) The Lemon Song ( Led Zeppelin)
4) Song For Whoever (The Beautiful South)
5) Immigrant Song (Led Zeppelin)
6) Song Sung Blue (Neil Diamond)
7) Pop Song 89 (REM)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs with "song" in the title

1) What Have They Done to My Song, Ma (Melanie)
2) Redemption Song (Bob Marley)
3) The Lemon Song ( Led Zeppelin)
4) Song For Whoever (The Beautiful South)
5) Immigrant Song (Led Zeppelin)
6) Song Sung Blue (Neil Diamond)
7) Pop Song 89 (REM)
8) A Song For You (Whitney Houston)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Songs with "song" in the title

1) What Have They Done to My Song, Ma (Melanie)
2) Redemption Song (Bob Marley)
3) The Lemon Song ( Led Zeppelin)
4) Song For Whoever (The Beautiful South)
5) Immigrant Song (Led Zeppelin)
6) Song Sung Blue (Neil Diamond)
7) Pop Song 89 (REM)
8) A Song For You (Whitney Houston)
9) Only a Northern Song (The Beatles)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Songs with "song" in the title

1) What Have They Done to My Song, Ma (Melanie)
2) Redemption Song (Bob Marley)
3) The Lemon Song ( Led Zeppelin)
4) Song For Whoever (The Beautiful South)
5) Immigrant Song (Led Zeppelin)
6) Song Sung Blue (Neil Diamond)
7) Pop Song 89 (REM)
8) A Song For You (Whitney Houston)
9) Only a Northern Song (The Beatles)
10) With A Song In My Heart (Mario Lanza)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Songs with down in the title.

1) Going Down (Ani Difranco)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Songs with down in the title.

1) Going Down (Ani Difranco)
2) And The House Fell Down ( Elton John)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Songs with down in the title.

1) Going Down (Ani Difranco)
2) And The House Fell Down ( Elton John)
3) Crumblin' Down (John Mellencamp)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Songs with down in the title.

1) Going Down (Ani Difranco)
2) And The House Fell Down ( Elton John)
3) Crumblin' Down (John Mellencamp)
4)The Lamb Lies Down On Broadway (Genesis)


----------



## pianozach

New Theme: Songs with down in the title.

1) Going Down (Ani Difranco)
2) And The House Fell Down (Elton John)
3) Crumblin' Down (John Mellencamp)
4) The Lamb Lies Down On Broadway (Genesis)
5) Downtown (Petula Clark)


----------



## Open Book

New Theme: Songs with down in the title.

1) Going Down (Ani Difranco)
2) And The House Fell Down (Elton John)
3) Crumblin' Down (John Mellencamp)
4) The Lamb Lies Down On Broadway (Genesis)
5) Downtown (Petula Clark)
6) Down With Disease (Phish)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New Theme: Songs with down in the title.

1) Going Down (Ani Difranco)
2) And The House Fell Down (Elton John)
3) Crumblin' Down (John Mellencamp)
4) The Lamb Lies Down On Broadway (Genesis)
5) Downtown (Petula Clark)
6) Down With Disease (Phish)
7) Down And Out (Accept)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Songs with down in the title.

1) Going Down (Ani Difranco)
2) And The House Fell Down (Elton John)
3) Crumblin' Down (John Mellencamp)
4) The Lamb Lies Down On Broadway (Genesis)
5) Downtown (Petula Clark)
6) Down With Disease (Phish)
7) Down And Out (Accept)
8) Down Under (Men At Work)


----------



## pianozach

New Theme: Songs with down in the title.

1) Going Down (Ani Difranco)
2) And The House Fell Down (Elton John)
3) Crumblin' Down (John Mellencamp)
4) The Lamb Lies Down On Broadway (Genesis)
5) Downtown (Petula Clark)
6) Down With Disease (Phish)
7) Down And Out (Accept)
8) Down Under (Men At Work)
9) I'm Down (The Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Songs with down in the title.

1) Going Down (Ani Difranco)
2) And The House Fell Down (Elton John)
3) Crumblin' Down (John Mellencamp)
4) The Lamb Lies Down On Broadway (Genesis)
5) Downtown (Petula Clark)
6) Down With Disease (Phish)
7) Down And Out (Accept)
8) Down Under (Men At Work)
9) I'm Down (The Beatles)
10) Down Deep Inside ( Donna Summer)


----------



## Rogerx

New them: all about hate, title preference, not necessary.


1) The Thin Line Between Love and Hate ( Iron Maiden)


----------



## cougarjuno

New them: all about hate, title preference, not necessary.


1) The Thin Line Between Love and Hate ( Iron Maiden)
2) Mr. Hate (The Tubes)


----------



## Rogerx

New them: all about hate, title preference, not necessary.


1) The Thin Line Between Love and Hate ( Iron Maiden)
2) Mr. Hate (The Tubes)
3) Hate To Feel (Alice in Chains)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New them: all about hate, title preference, not necessary.


1) The Thin Line Between Love and Hate ( Iron Maiden)
2) Mr. Hate (The Tubes)
3) Hate To Feel (Alice in Chains)
4) Fuel For Hatred (Satyricon)


----------



## pianozach

New them: all about hate, title preference, not necessary.


1) The Thin Line Between Love and Hate ( Iron Maiden)
2) Mr. Hate (The Tubes)
3) Hate To Feel (Alice in Chains)
4) Fuel For Hatred (Satyricon)
5) I Hate To See The Evening Sun Go Down (The Beatles)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New them: all about hate, title preference, not necessary.


1) The Thin Line Between Love and Hate ( Iron Maiden)
2) Mr. Hate (The Tubes)
3) Hate To Feel (Alice in Chains)
4) Fuel For Hatred (Satyricon)
5) I Hate To See The Evening Sun Go Down (The Beatles)
6) Thin Line Between Love And Hate (Persuaders)


----------



## pianozach

New them: all about hate, title preference, not necessary.


1) The Thin Line Between Love and Hate (Iron Maiden)
2) Mr. Hate (The Tubes)
3) Hate To Feel (Alice in Chains)
4) Fuel For Hatred (Satyricon)
5) I Hate To See The Evening Sun Go Down (The Beatles)
6) Thin Line Between Love And Hate (Persuaders)
7) Oh, How I Hate To Get Up In the Morning (Irving Berlin)


----------



## Rogerx

New them: all about hate, title preference, not necessary.


1) The Thin Line Between Love and Hate (Iron Maiden)
2) Mr. Hate (The Tubes)
3) Hate To Feel (Alice in Chains)
4) Fuel For Hatred (Satyricon)
5) I Hate To See The Evening Sun Go Down (The Beatles)
6) Thin Line Between Love And Hate (Persuaders)
7) Oh, How I Hate To Get Up In the Morning (Irving Berlin)
8) Love, Hate, Love (Alice in Chains)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New them: all about hate, title preference, not necessary.

1) The Thin Line Between Love and Hate (Iron Maiden)
2) Mr. Hate (The Tubes)
3) Hate To Feel (Alice in Chains)
4) Fuel For Hatred (Satyricon)
5) I Hate To See The Evening Sun Go Down (The Beatles)
6) Thin Line Between Love And Hate (Persuaders)
7) Oh, How I Hate To Get Up In the Morning (Irving Berlin)
8) Love, Hate, Love (Alice in Chains)
9) War Pigs (Black Sabbath)

_Death and hatred to mankind,
Poisoning their brainwashed minds_


----------



## Rogerx

New them: all about hate, title preference, not necessary.


1) The Thin Line Between Love and Hate (Iron Maiden)
2) Mr. Hate (The Tubes)
3) Hate To Feel (Alice in Chains)
4) Fuel For Hatred (Satyricon)
5) I Hate To See The Evening Sun Go Down (The Beatles)
6) Thin Line Between Love And Hate (Persuaders)
7) Oh, How I Hate To Get Up In the Morning (Irving Berlin)
8) Love, Hate, Love (Alice in Chains)
9) War Pigs (Black Sabbath)
10)I Love You Honey but I Hate Your Friends( Cheap Trick)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: ambivalence

1) I Don't Care Much, from Cabaret (Kander & Ebb)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: ambivalence

1) I Don't Care Much, from Cabaret (Kander & Ebb)
2) Pierre (Carole King)

_There was once a boy named Pierre
Who only would say, I don't care!_


----------



## Open Book

Theme: ambivalence

1) I Don't Care Much, from Cabaret (Kander & Ebb)
2) Pierre (Carole King)
3) Should I Stay or Should I Go (The Clash)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: ambivalence

1) I Don't Care Much, from Cabaret (Kander & Ebb)
2) Pierre (Carole King)
3) Should I Stay or Should I Go (The Clash)
4) Old Devil Called Love ( Alison Moyet)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: ambivalence

1) I Don't Care Much, from Cabaret (Kander & Ebb)
2) Pierre (Carole King)
3) Should I Stay or Should I Go (The Clash)
4) Old Devil Called Love ( Alison Moyet)
5) I Love You (But You're Boring) (The Beautiful South)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: ambivalence

1) I Don't Care Much, from Cabaret (Kander & Ebb)
2) Pierre (Carole King)
3) Should I Stay or Should I Go (The Clash)
4) Old Devil Called Love (Alison Moyet)
5) I Love You (But You're Boring) (The Beautiful South)
6) I Don't Care Anymore (Genesis)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: ambivalence

1) I Don't Care Much, from Cabaret (Kander & Ebb)
2) Pierre (Carole King)
3) Should I Stay or Should I Go (The Clash)
4) Old Devil Called Love (Alison Moyet)
5) I Love You (But You're Boring) (The Beautiful South)
6) I Don't Care Anymore (Genesis)
7) Is That All There Is? (Peggy Lee)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: ambivalence

1) I Don't Care Much, from Cabaret (Kander & Ebb)
2) Pierre (Carole King)
3) Should I Stay or Should I Go (The Clash)
4) Old Devil Called Love (Alison Moyet)
5) I Love You (But You're Boring) (The Beautiful South)
6) I Don't Care Anymore (Genesis)
7) Is That All There Is? (Peggy Lee)
8) Three Times A Lady ( The Commodores)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: ambivalence

1) I Don't Care Much, from Cabaret (Kander & Ebb)
2) Pierre (Carole King)
3) Should I Stay or Should I Go (The Clash)
4) Old Devil Called Love (Alison Moyet)
5) I Love You (But You're Boring) (The Beautiful South)
6) I Don't Care Anymore (Genesis)
7) Is That All There Is? (Peggy Lee)
8) Three Times A Lady (The Commodores)
9) I Dont Give A (Madonna, ft. Nicki Minaj)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: ambivalence

1) I Don't Care Much, from Cabaret (Kander & Ebb)
2) Pierre (Carole King)
3) Should I Stay or Should I Go (The Clash)
4) Old Devil Called Love (Alison Moyet)
5) I Love You (But You're Boring) (The Beautiful South)
6) I Don't Care Anymore (Genesis)
7) Is That All There Is? (Peggy Lee)
8) Three Times A Lady (The Commodores)
9) I Dont Give A (Madonna, ft. Nicki Minaj)
10)What’s Love Got To Do With it (Tina Turner)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Christmas 

1) Blue Christmas (Elvis Presley)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Christmas 

1) Blue Christmas (Elvis Presley)
2) Rockin’ Around The Christmas Tree (Brenda Lee)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Christmas 

1) Blue Christmas (Elvis Presley)
2) Rockin’ Around The Christmas Tree (Brenda Lee)
3) White Christmas (Bing Crosby)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Christmas

1) Blue Christmas (Elvis Presley)
2) Rockin’ Around The Christmas Tree (Brenda Lee)
3) White Christmas (Bing Crosby)
4) Christmas Is the Time to Say I Love You (Billy Squier)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Christmas

1) Blue Christmas (Elvis Presley)
2) Rockin’ Around The Christmas Tree (Brenda Lee)
3) White Christmas (Bing Crosby)
4) Christmas Is the Time to Say I Love You (Billy Squier)
5) Christmas In Hollis (Run-D.M.C.)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Christmas

1) Blue Christmas (Elvis Presley)
2) Rockin’ Around The Christmas Tree (Brenda Lee)
3) White Christmas (Bing Crosby)
4) Christmas Is the Time to Say I Love You (Billy Squier)
5) Christmas In Hollis (Run-D.M.C.)
6) I'll Be Home For Christmas (Bull Moose Jackson)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: Christmas

1) Blue Christmas (Elvis Presley)
2) Rockin’ Around The Christmas Tree (Brenda Lee)
3) White Christmas (Bing Crosby)
4) Christmas Is the Time to Say I Love You (Billy Squier)
5) Christmas In Hollis (Run-D.M.C.)
6) I'll Be Home For Christmas (Bull Moose Jackson)
7) Fairytale of New York (The Pogues)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Christmas

1) Blue Christmas (Elvis Presley)
2) Rockin’ Around The Christmas Tree (Brenda Lee)
3) White Christmas (Bing Crosby)
4) Christmas Is the Time to Say I Love You (Billy Squier)
5) Christmas In Hollis (Run-D.M.C.)
6) I'll Be Home For Christmas (Bull Moose Jackson)
7) Fairytale of New York (The Pogues)
8) Merry Christmas, Darling ( The Carpenters )


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Christmas

1) Blue Christmas (Elvis Presley)
2) Rockin’ Around The Christmas Tree (Brenda Lee)
3) White Christmas (Bing Crosby)
4) Christmas Is the Time to Say I Love You (Billy Squier)
5) Christmas In Hollis (Run-D.M.C.)
6) I'll Be Home For Christmas (Bull Moose Jackson)
7) Fairytale of New York (The Pogues)
8) Merry Christmas, Darling ( The Carpenters )
9) Do They Know It's Christmas? (Band Aid)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: Christmas

1) Blue Christmas (Elvis Presley)
2) Rockin’ Around The Christmas Tree (Brenda Lee)
3) White Christmas (Bing Crosby)
4) Christmas Is the Time to Say I Love You (Billy Squier)
5) Christmas In Hollis (Run-D.M.C.)
6) I'll Be Home For Christmas (Bull Moose Jackson)
7) Fairytale of New York (The Pogues)
8) Merry Christmas, Darling ( The Carpenters )
9) Do They Know It's Christmas? (Band Aid)
10) Christmas Wrapping (The Waitresses)

New theme: Giving Thanks

1) Thank God I'm a Country Boy (John Denver)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Giving Thanks

1) Thank God I'm a Country Boy (John Denver)
2) Thanksgiving Day( Ray Davies)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Giving Thanks

1) Thank God I'm a Country Boy (John Denver)
2) Thanksgiving Day( Ray Davies)
3) Thanks For The Memory (Bob Hope)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Giving Thanks

1) Thank God I'm a Country Boy (John Denver)
2) Thanksgiving Day( Ray Davies)
3) Thanks For The Memory (Bob Hope)
4) Thank You For Sending Me an Angel (Talking Heads)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Giving Thanks

1) Thank God I'm a Country Boy (John Denver)
2) Thanksgiving Day( Ray Davies)
3) Thanks For The Memory (Bob Hope)
4) Thank You For Sending Me an Angel (Talking Heads)
5) Oh Thank You Great Spirit (Chicago)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Giving Thanks

1) Thank God I'm a Country Boy (John Denver)
2) Thanksgiving Day( Ray Davies)
3) Thanks For The Memory (Bob Hope)
4) Thank You For Sending Me an Angel (Talking Heads)
5) Oh Thank You Great Spirit (Chicago)
6) Thank You (Falettinme Be Mice Elf Agin) (Sly & The Family Stone)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Giving Thanks

1) Thank God I'm a Country Boy (John Denver)
2) Thanksgiving Day( Ray Davies)
3) Thanks For The Memory (Bob Hope)
4) Thank You For Sending Me an Angel (Talking Heads)
5) Oh Thank You Great Spirit (Chicago)
6) Thank You (Falettinme Be Mice Elf Agin) (Sly & The Family Stone)
7) Thank U (Alanis Morisette)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Giving Thanks

1) Thank God I'm a Country Boy (John Denver)
2) Thanksgiving Day( Ray Davies)
3) Thanks For The Memory (Bob Hope)
4) Thank You For Sending Me an Angel (Talking Heads)
5) Oh Thank You Great Spirit (Chicago)
6) Thank You (Falettinme Be Mice Elf Agin) (Sly & The Family Stone)
7) Thank U (Alanis Morisette)
8) Thank You Girl (The Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Giving Thanks

1) Thank God I'm a Country Boy (John Denver)
2) Thanksgiving Day( Ray Davies)
3) Thanks For The Memory (Bob Hope)
4) Thank You For Sending Me an Angel (Talking Heads)
5) Oh Thank You Great Spirit (Chicago)
6) Thank You (Falettinme Be Mice Elf Agin) (Sly & The Family Stone)
7) Thank U (Alanis Morisette)
8) Thank You Girl (The Beatles)
9) Thank You #19 (Huey Lewis & The News)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Giving Thanks

1) Thank God I'm a Country Boy (John Denver)
2) Thanksgiving Day( Ray Davies)
3) Thanks For The Memory (Bob Hope)
4) Thank You For Sending Me an Angel (Talking Heads)
5) Oh Thank You Great Spirit (Chicago)
6) Thank You (Falettinme Be Mice Elf Agin) (Sly & The Family Stone)
7) Thank U (Alanis Morisette)
8) Thank You Girl (The Beatles)
9) Thank You #19 (Huey Lewis & The News)
10) Thank You (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Zeppelins, blimps, balloons, etc.

1) 99 Luftballons (Nena)


----------



## Open Book

New Theme: Zeppelins, blimps, balloons, etc.

1) 99 Luftballons (Nena)
2) The Last Balloon (XTC)


----------



## pianozach

New Theme: Zeppelins, blimps, balloons, etc.

1) 99 Luftballons (Nena)
2) The Last Balloon (XTC)
3) Life In the Air Age (Be-Bop Deluxe)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Zeppelins, blimps, balloons, etc.

1) 99 Luftballons (Nena)
2) The Last Balloon (XTC)
3) Life In the Air Age (Be-Bop Deluxe)
4)Black Balloon (The Goo Goo Dolls)


----------



## Open Book

New Theme: Zeppelins, blimps, balloons, etc.

1) 99 Luftballons (Nena)
2) The Last Balloon (XTC)
3) Life In the Air Age (Be-Bop Deluxe)
4)Black Balloon (The Goo Goo Dolls)
5) Up Up and Away (The 5th Dimension)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Zeppelins, blimps, balloons, etc.

1) 99 Luftballons (Nena)
2) The Last Balloon (XTC)
3) Life In the Air Age (Be-Bop Deluxe)
4)Black Balloon (The Goo Goo Dolls)
5) Up Up and Away (The 5th Dimension)
6) Levon (Elton John)


----------



## pianozach

New Theme: Zeppelins, blimps, balloons, etc.

1) 99 Luftballons (Nena)
2) The Last Balloon (XTC)
3) Life In the Air Age (Be-Bop Deluxe)
4) Black Balloon (The Goo Goo Dolls)
5) Up Up and Away (The 5th Dimension)
6) Levon (Elton John)
7) I Stole the Goodyear Blimp (Book of Changes)


----------



## cougarjuno

New Theme: Zeppelins, blimps, balloons, etc.

1) 99 Luftballons (Nena)
2) The Last Balloon (XTC)
3) Life In the Air Age (Be-Bop Deluxe)
4) Black Balloon (The Goo Goo Dolls)
5) Up Up and Away (The 5th Dimension)
6) Levon (Elton John)
7) I Stole the Goodyear Blimp (Book of Changes)
8) Sunship Balloons (Flaming Lips)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Zeppelins, blimps, balloons, etc.

1) 99 Luftballons (Nena)
2) The Last Balloon (XTC)
3) Life In the Air Age (Be-Bop Deluxe)
4) Black Balloon (The Goo Goo Dolls)
5) Up Up and Away (The 5th Dimension)
6) Levon (Elton John)
7) I Stole the Goodyear Blimp (Book of Changes)
8) Sunship Balloons (Flaming Lips)
9) I'm Tired (Madeline Kahn)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Zeppelins, blimps, balloons, etc.

1) 99 Luftballons (Nena)
2) The Last Balloon (XTC)
3) Life In the Air Age (Be-Bop Deluxe)
4) Black Balloon (The Goo Goo Dolls)
5) Up Up and Away (The 5th Dimension)
6) Levon (Elton John)
7) I Stole the Goodyear Blimp (Book of Changes)
8) Sunship Balloons (Flaming Lips)
9) I'm Tired (Madeline Kahn)
10) "My Beautiful Balloon" (Nancy Sinatra)


----------



## Open Book

Number 10 is not like the others. I think lighter than air flying objects are required.


----------



## Rogerx

Open Book said:


> Number 10 is not like the others. I think lighter than air flying objects are required.


I've changed it, anyone feel free for a topic.


----------



## Rogerx

I know one: Theme : music instrument in title 


1)Green Tambourine ( The Lemon Pipers)


----------



## Starving Wolf

The new #10 is the same song as #5. We still haven't completed my theme.


----------



## Open Book

New Theme: Zeppelins, blimps, balloons, etc.

1) 99 Luftballons (Nena)
2) The Last Balloon (XTC)
3) Life In the Air Age (Be-Bop Deluxe)
4) Black Balloon (The Goo Goo Dolls)
5) Up Up and Away (The 5th Dimension)
6) Levon (Elton John)
7) I Stole the Goodyear Blimp (Book of Changes)
8) Sunship Balloons (Flaming Lips)
9) I'm Tired (Madeline Kahn)
10) Tiny Bubbles (Don Ho)

Rogerx's Theme : music instrument in title

1)Green Tambourine ( The Lemon Pipers)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme : music instrument in title


1)Green Tambourine ( The Lemon Pipers)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme : music instrument in title


1)Green Tambourine ( The Lemon Pipers)
2) Mr Bass Man (Johnny Cymbal)


----------



## Open Book

Theme : music instrument in title


1)Green Tambourine ( The Lemon Pipers)
2) Mr Bass Man (Johnny Cymbal)
3) You Play Glockenspiel, I'll Play Drums (The Beautiful South)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme : music instrument in title


1)Green Tambourine ( The Lemon Pipers)
2) Mr Bass Man (Johnny Cymbal)
3) You Play Glockenspiel, I'll Play Drums (The Beautiful South)
4) Guitar Town (Steve Earle)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme : music instrument in title


1)Green Tambourine ( The Lemon Pipers)
2) Mr Bass Man (Johnny Cymbal)
3) You Play Glockenspiel, I'll Play Drums (The Beautiful South)
4) Guitar Town (Steve Earle)
5) Mandolin Wind (Rod Stewart)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme : music instrument in title


1)Green Tambourine ( The Lemon Pipers)
2) Mr Bass Man (Johnny Cymbal)
3) You Play Glockenspiel, I'll Play Drums (The Beautiful South)
4) Guitar Town (Steve Earle)
5) Mandolin Wind (Rod Stewart)
6) The Devil's Triangle (King Crimson)


----------



## pianozach

Theme : music instrument in title


1)Green Tambourine ( The Lemon Pipers)
2) Mr Bass Man (Johnny Cymbal)
3) You Play Glockenspiel, I'll Play Drums (The Beautiful South)
4) Guitar Town (Steve Earle)
5) Mandolin Wind (Rod Stewart)
6) The Devil's Triangle (King Crimson)
7) He Plays the Violin, from 1776 (Sherman Edwards)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme : music instrument in title


1)Green Tambourine ( The Lemon Pipers)
2) Mr Bass Man (Johnny Cymbal)
3) You Play Glockenspiel, I'll Play Drums (The Beautiful South)
4) Guitar Town (Steve Earle)
5) Mandolin Wind (Rod Stewart)
6) The Devil's Triangle (King Crimson)
7) He Plays the Violin, from 1776 (Sherman Edwards)
8) Duelling Banjos (Eric Weissberg & Steve Mandell)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme : music instrument in title


1)Green Tambourine ( The Lemon Pipers)
2) Mr Bass Man (Johnny Cymbal)
3) You Play Glockenspiel, I'll Play Drums (The Beautiful South)
4) Guitar Town (Steve Earle)
5) Mandolin Wind (Rod Stewart)
6) The Devil's Triangle (King Crimson)
7) He Plays the Violin, from 1776 (Sherman Edwards)
8) Duelling Banjos (Eric Weissberg & Steve Mandell)
9) Blow Your Trumpets Gabriel (Behemoth)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme : music instrument in title


1)Green Tambourine ( The Lemon Pipers)
2) Mr Bass Man (Johnny Cymbal)
3) You Play Glockenspiel, I'll Play Drums (The Beautiful South)
4) Guitar Town (Steve Earle)
5) Mandolin Wind (Rod Stewart)
6) The Devil's Triangle (King Crimson)
7) He Plays the Violin, from 1776 (Sherman Edwards)
8) Duelling Banjos (Eric Weissberg & Steve Mandell)
9) Blow Your Trumpets Gabriel (Behemoth)
10) The Bells Of St. Mary's (Andy Williams)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Here in the USA, Thanksgiving means it's time for the Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade.

Theme: parades

1) The Soft Parade (Doors)


----------



## Rogerx

Here in the USA, Thanksgiving means it's time for the Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade.

Theme: parades

1) The Soft Parade (Doors)
2) Jack of All Parades(	Elvis Costello)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Here in the USA, Thanksgiving means it's time for the Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade.

Theme: parades

1) The Soft Parade (Doors)
2) Jack of All Parades (Elvis Costello)
3) Welcome To The Black Parade (My Chemical Romance)


----------



## pianozach

Here in the USA, Thanksgiving means it's time for the Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade.

Theme: parades

1) The Soft Parade (Doors)
2) Jack of All Parades (Elvis Costello)
3) Welcome To The Black Parade (My Chemical Romance)
4) It's a Good Day For a Parade (The Banana Splits)


----------



## Rogerx

Here in the USA, Thanksgiving means it's time for the Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade.

Theme: parades

1) The Soft Parade (Doors)
2) Jack of All Parades (Elvis Costello)
3) Welcome To The Black Parade (My Chemical Romance)
4) It's a Good Day For a Parade (The Banana Splits)
5) The Street Parade ( The Clash)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Here in the USA, Thanksgiving means it's time for the Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade.

Theme: parades

1) The Soft Parade (Doors)
2) Jack of All Parades (Elvis Costello)
3) Welcome To The Black Parade (My Chemical Romance)
4) It's a Good Day For a Parade (The Banana Splits)
5) The Street Parade ( The Clash)
6) I Love A Parade (Harry Richman)


----------



## pianozach

Here in the USA, Thanksgiving means it's time for the Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade.

Theme: parades

1) The Soft Parade (Doors)
2) Jack of All Parades (Elvis Costello)
3) Welcome To The Black Parade (My Chemical Romance)
4) It's a Good Day For a Parade (The Banana Splits)
5) The Street Parade (The Clash)
6) I Love A Parade (Harry Richman)
7) Before the Parade Passes By (Carol Channing)


----------



## Rogerx

Here in the USA, Thanksgiving means it's time for the Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade.

Theme: parades

1) The Soft Parade (Doors)
2) Jack of All Parades (Elvis Costello)
3) Welcome To The Black Parade (My Chemical Romance)
4) It's a Good Day For a Parade (The Banana Splits)
5) The Street Parade (The Clash)
6) I Love A Parade (Harry Richman)
7) Before the Parade Passes By (Carol Channing)
8)When Johnny Comes Marching Home (Dolly Parton )


----------



## Starving Wolf

Here in the USA, Thanksgiving means it's time for the Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade.

Theme: parades

1) The Soft Parade (Doors)
2) Jack of All Parades (Elvis Costello)
3) Welcome To The Black Parade (My Chemical Romance)
4) It's a Good Day For a Parade (The Banana Splits)
5) The Street Parade (The Clash)
6) I Love A Parade (Harry Richman)
7) Before the Parade Passes By (Carol Channing)
8)When Johnny Comes Marching Home (Dolly Parton )
9) American Pie (Don McLean)

_The marching band refused to yield
Do you recall what was revealed
The day the music died?_


----------



## Starving Wolf

The title song from an old movie musical would make a great #10. We've used it before, for a different holiday.


----------



## pianozach

Fine. I'll do it.

Here in the USA, Thanksgiving means it's time for the Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade.

Theme: parades

1) The Soft Parade (Doors)
2) Jack of All Parades (Elvis Costello)
3) Welcome To The Black Parade (My Chemical Romance)
4) It's a Good Day For a Parade (The Banana Splits)
5) The Street Parade (The Clash)
6) I Love A Parade (Harry Richman)
7) Before the Parade Passes By (Carol Channing)
8)When Johnny Comes Marching Home (Dolly Parton )
9) American Pie (Don McLean)
10) Easter Parade (Judy Garland & Fred Astaire)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Fight Songs

1) Saturday Night's All Right For Fighting (Elton John)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme: Fight Songs

1) Saturday Night's All Right For Fighting (Elton John)
2) Fight the Fight (Living Colour)


----------



## Azol

Theme: Fight Songs

1) Saturday Night's All Right For Fighting (Elton John)
2) Fight the Fight (Living Colour) 
3) The Battle of Epping Forest (Genesis)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Fight Songs

1) Saturday Night's All Right For Fighting (Elton John)
2) Fight the Fight (Living Colour)
3) The Battle of Epping Forest (Genesis)
4) Street Fighting Man ( The Rolling Stones)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Fight Songs

1) Saturday Night's All Right For Fighting (Elton John)
2) Fight the Fight (Living Colour)
3) The Battle of Epping Forest (Genesis)
4) Street Fighting Man ( The Rolling Stones)
5) Fight The Power (Public Enemy)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Fight Songs

1) Saturday Night's All Right For Fighting (Elton John)
2) Fight the Fight (Living Colour)
3) The Battle of Epping Forest (Genesis)
4) Street Fighting Man (The Rolling Stones)
5) Fight The Power (Public Enemy)
6) Fight Song (Rachel Platten)

_ This is my fight song
Take back my life song
Prove I'm alright song
My power's turned on
Starting right now I'll be strong
I'll play my fight song
And I don't really care if nobody else believes
'Cause I've still got a lot of fight left in me
_


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Fight Songs

1) Saturday Night's All Right For Fighting (Elton John)
2) Fight the Fight (Living Colour)
3) The Battle of Epping Forest (Genesis)
4) Street Fighting Man (The Rolling Stones)
5) Fight The Power (Public Enemy)
6) Fight Song (Rachel Platten)
7) Fight For Your Right (Beastie Boys)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Fight Songs

1) Saturday Night's All Right For Fighting (Elton John)
2) Fight the Fight (Living Colour)
3) The Battle of Epping Forest (Genesis)
4) Street Fighting Man (The Rolling Stones)
5) Fight The Power (Public Enemy)
6) Fight Song (Rachel Platten)
7) Fight For Your Right (Beastie Boys)
8) Fight Fiercely, Harvard!" (Tom Lehrer)

_Fight fiercely, Harvard
Fight, fight, fight!
Impress them with our prowess, do!

Oh, fellows, do not let the crimson down
Be of stout heart and true

Come on, chaps, fight for Harvard's glorious name
Won't it be peachy if we win the game?
(oh, goody!)

Let's try not to injure them, but
Fight, fight, fight!
Lets not be rough though!
Fight, fight, fight!
And do fight fiercely!
Fight, fight, fight!_


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Fight Songs

1) Saturday Night's All Right For Fighting (Elton John)
2) Fight the Fight (Living Colour)
3) The Battle of Epping Forest (Genesis)
4) Street Fighting Man (The Rolling Stones)
5) Fight The Power (Public Enemy)
6) Fight Song (Rachel Platten)
7) Fight For Your Right (Beastie Boys)
8) Fight Fiercely, Harvard!" (Tom Lehrer)
9) Kung Fu Fighting (Carl Douglas)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme: Fight Songs

1) Saturday Night's All Right For Fighting (Elton John)
2) Fight the Fight (Living Colour)
3) The Battle of Epping Forest (Genesis)
4) Street Fighting Man (The Rolling Stones)
5) Fight The Power (Public Enemy)
6) Fight Song (Rachel Platten)
7) Fight For Your Right (Beastie Boys)
8) Fight Fiercely, Harvard!" (Tom Lehrer)
9) Kung Fu Fighting (Carl Douglas)
10) Ogre Battle (Queen)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Having fun!

1.) Girls Just Want to Have Fun (Cyndi Lauper)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Having fun!

1.) Girls Just Want to Have Fun (Cyndi Lauper)
2) Fun, Fun, Fun (Beach Boys)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Having fun!

1.) Girls Just Want to Have Fun (Cyndi Lauper)
2) Fun, Fun, Fun (Beach Boys)
3) Jingle bells (Bing Crosby and The Andrews Sisters)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Having fun!

1.) Girls Just Want to Have Fun (Cyndi Lauper)
2) Fun, Fun, Fun (Beach Boys)
3) Jingle bells (Bing Crosby and The Andrews Sisters)
4) Good Times (Chic)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Having fun!

1) Girls Just Want to Have Fun (Cyndi Lauper)
2) Fun, Fun, Fun (Beach Boys)
3) Jingle bells (Bing Crosby and The Andrews Sisters)
4) Good Times (Chic)
5) Makin' Whoopee! (Eddie Cantor)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Having fun!

1) Girls Just Want to Have Fun (Cyndi Lauper)
2) Fun, Fun, Fun (Beach Boys)
3) Jingle bells (Bing Crosby and The Andrews Sisters)
4) Good Times (Chic)
5) Makin' Whoopee! (Eddie Cantor)
6) Hot Fun in the Summertime ( Sly & the Family Stone)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Having fun!

1) Girls Just Want to Have Fun (Cyndi Lauper)
2) Fun, Fun, Fun (Beach Boys)
3) Jingle bells (Bing Crosby and The Andrews Sisters)
4) Good Times (Chic)
5) Makin' Whoopee! (Eddie Cantor)
6) Hot Fun in the Summertime ( Sly & the Family Stone)
7) Celebration (Kool & The Gang)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Having fun!

1) Girls Just Want to Have Fun (Cyndi Lauper)
2) Fun, Fun, Fun (Beach Boys)
3) Jingle bells (Bing Crosby and The Andrews Sisters)
4) Good Times (Chic)
5) Makin' Whoopee! (Eddie Cantor)
6) Hot Fun in the Summertime ( Sly & the Family Stone)
7) Celebration (Kool & The Gang)
8) Violently Happy (Björk)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Having fun!

1) Girls Just Want to Have Fun (Cyndi Lauper)
2) Fun, Fun, Fun (Beach Boys)
3) Jingle bells (Bing Crosby and The Andrews Sisters)
4) Good Times (Chic)
5) Makin' Whoopee! (Eddie Cantor)
6) Hot Fun in the Summertime ( Sly & the Family Stone)
7) Celebration (Kool & The Gang)
8) Violently Happy (Björk)
9) Have a Good Time (Paul Simon)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Having fun!

1) Girls Just Want to Have Fun (Cyndi Lauper)
2) Fun, Fun, Fun (Beach Boys)
3) Jingle bells (Bing Crosby and The Andrews Sisters)
4) Good Times (Chic)
5) Makin' Whoopee! (Eddie Cantor)
6) Hot Fun in the Summertime ( Sly & the Family Stone)
7) Celebration (Kool & The Gang)
8) Violently Happy (Björk)
9) Have a Good Time (Paul Simon)
10) Saturday In The Park (Chicago)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Herbivores (animals that only eat plants). Limit 2 songs per species.

1) Run Like An Antelope (Phish)


----------



## Open Book

New Theme: Herbivores (animals that only eat plants). Limit 2 songs per species.

1) Run Like An Antelope (Phish)
2) White Rabbit (Jefferson Airplane)


----------



## pianozach

New Theme: Herbivores (animals that only eat plants). Limit 2 songs per species.

1) Run Like An Antelope (Phish)
2) White Rabbit (Jefferson Airplane)
3) Shock the Monkey (Peter Gabriel)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Herbivores (animals that only eat plants). Limit 2 songs per species.

1) Run Like An Antelope (Phish)
2) White Rabbit (Jefferson Airplane)
3) Shock the Monkey (Peter Gabriel)
4) Llama (Phish)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Herbivores (animals that only eat plants). Limit 2 songs per species.

1) Run Like An Antelope (Phish)
2) White Rabbit (Jefferson Airplane)
3) Shock the Monkey (Peter Gabriel)
4) Llama (Phish)
5) Cow (Linda McCartney)


----------



## Open Book

New Theme: Herbivores (animals that only eat plants). Limit 2 songs per species.

1) Run Like An Antelope (Phish)
2) White Rabbit (Jefferson Airplane)
3) Shock the Monkey (Peter Gabriel)
4) Llama (Phish)
5) Cow (Linda McCartney)
6) My Sweet One (Phish)

_Herbivores ate well cause their food didn't never run_


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Herbivores (animals that only eat plants). Limit 2 songs per species.

1) Run Like An Antelope (Phish)
2) White Rabbit (Jefferson Airplane)
3) Shock the Monkey (Peter Gabriel)
4) Llama (Phish)
5) Cow (Linda McCartney)
6) My Sweet One (Phish)
7) Yakety Yak (Coasters)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Herbivores (animals that only eat plants). Limit 2 songs per species.

1) Run Like An Antelope (Phish)
2) White Rabbit (Jefferson Airplane)
3) Shock the Monkey (Peter Gabriel)
4) Llama (Phish)
5) Cow (Linda McCartney)
6) My Sweet One (Phish)
7) Yakety Yak (Coasters)
8) A Horse With No Name( America )


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Herbivores (animals that only eat plants). Limit 2 songs per species.

1) Run Like An Antelope (Phish)
2) White Rabbit (Jefferson Airplane)
3) Shock the Monkey (Peter Gabriel)
4) Llama (Phish)
5) Cow (Linda McCartney)
6) My Sweet One (Phish)
7) Yakety Yak (Coasters)
8) A Horse With No Name( America )
9) Sheep (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Herbivores (animals that only eat plants). Limit 2 songs per species.

1) Run Like An Antelope (Phish)
2) White Rabbit (Jefferson Airplane)
3) Shock the Monkey (Peter Gabriel)
4) Llama (Phish)
5) Cow (Linda McCartney)
6) My Sweet One (Phish)
7) Yakety Yak (Coasters)
8) A Horse With No Name( America )
9) Sheep (Pink Floyd)
10)Tie Me Kangaroo Down, Sport (Rolf Harris)


Anyone can choose I have only Christmas decorating things to do


----------



## pianozach

THEME: A plant in the title. No repeats.

1) Return of the Giant Hogweed (Genesis)


----------



## Starving Wolf

THEME: A plant in the title. No repeats.

1) Return of the Giant Hogweed (Genesis)
2) The Yellow Rose Of Texas (Mitch Miller)


----------



## pianozach

THEME: A plant in the title. No repeats.

1) Return of the Giant Hogweed (Genesis)
2) The Yellow Rose Of Texas (Mitch Miller)
3) Tiptoe Through the Tulips (Tiny Tim)


----------



## Starving Wolf

THEME: A plant in the title. No repeats.

1) Return of the Giant Hogweed (Genesis)
2) The Yellow Rose Of Texas (Mitch Miller)
3) Tiptoe Through the Tulips (Tiny Tim)
4) Tie A Yellow Ribbon Round The Ole Oak Tree (Tony Orlando And Dawn)


----------



## Azol

THEME: A plant in the title. No repeats.

1) Return of the Giant Hogweed (Genesis)
2) The Yellow Rose Of Texas (Mitch Miller)
3) Tiptoe Through the Tulips (Tiny Tim)
4) Tie A Yellow Ribbon Round The Ole Oak Tree (Tony Orlando And Dawn)
5) The Lily of the West (countless performers, let it be Joan Baez this time)


----------



## pianozach

THEME: A plant in the title. No repeats.

1) Return of the Giant Hogweed (Genesis)
2) The Yellow Rose Of Texas (Mitch Miller)
3) Tiptoe Through the Tulips (Tiny Tim)
4) Tie A Yellow Ribbon Round The Ole Oak Tree (Tony Orlando And Dawn)
5) The Lily of the West (countless performers, let it be Joan Baez this time)
6) Parsley, Sage, Rosemary and Thyme (Simon and Garfunkel)


----------



## Rogerx

HEME: A plant in the title. No repeats.

1) Return of the Giant Hogweed (Genesis)
2) The Yellow Rose Of Texas (Mitch Miller)
3) Tiptoe Through the Tulips (Tiny Tim)
4) Tie A Yellow Ribbon Round The Ole Oak Tree (Tony Orlando And Dawn)
5) The Lily of the West (countless performers, let it be Joan Baez this time)
6) Parsley, Sage, Rosemary and Thyme (Simon and Garfunkel)
7) Hyacinth House(The Doors)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Pianozach, according to Wikipedia, #6 is the name of the album. The song is Scarborough Fair/Canticle. Are you referring to a different song?


----------



## pianozach

Starving Wolf said:


> Pianozach, according to Wikipedia, #6 is the name of the album. The song is Scarborough Fair/Canticle. Are you referring to a different song?


Right you are.

I withdraw the song.



THEME: A plant in the title. No repeats.

1) Return of the Giant Hogweed (Genesis)
2) The Yellow Rose Of Texas (Mitch Miller)
3) Tiptoe Through the Tulips (Tiny Tim)
4) Tie A Yellow Ribbon Round The Ole Oak Tree (Tony Orlando And Dawn)
5) The Lily of the West (countless performers, let it be Joan Baez this time)
6) Hyacinth House (The Doors)
7) Little Willow (Paul McCartney)


----------



## Starving Wolf

THEME: A plant in the title. No repeats.

1) Return of the Giant Hogweed (Genesis)
2) The Yellow Rose Of Texas (Mitch Miller)
3) Tiptoe Through the Tulips (Tiny Tim)
4) Tie A Yellow Ribbon Round The Ole Oak Tree (Tony Orlando And Dawn)
5) The Lily of the West (countless performers, let it be Joan Baez this time)
6) Hyacinth House (The Doors)
7) Little Willow (Paul McCartney)
8) Sugar Magnolia (Grateful Dead)


----------



## Open Book

THEME: A plant in the title. No repeats.

1) Return of the Giant Hogweed (Genesis)
2) The Yellow Rose Of Texas (Mitch Miller)
3) Tiptoe Through the Tulips (Tiny Tim)
4) Tie A Yellow Ribbon Round The Ole Oak Tree (Tony Orlando And Dawn)
5) The Lily of the West (countless performers, let it be Joan Baez this time)
6) Hyacinth House (The Doors)
7) Little Willow (Paul McCartney)
8) Sugar Magnolia (Grateful Dead)
9) Fake Plastic Trees (Radiohead)


----------



## Rogerx

THEME: A plant in the title. No repeats.

1) Return of the Giant Hogweed (Genesis)
2) The Yellow Rose Of Texas (Mitch Miller)
3) Tiptoe Through the Tulips (Tiny Tim)
4) Tie A Yellow Ribbon Round The Ole Oak Tree (Tony Orlando And Dawn)
5) The Lily of the West (countless performers, let it be Joan Baez this time)
6) Hyacinth House (The Doors)
7) Little Willow (Paul McCartney)
8) Sugar Magnolia (Grateful Dead)
9) Fake Plastic Trees (Radiohead)
10) Bleeding the Orchid (Smashing Pumpkins)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme :Songs with a question in the title

1'Do You Really Want to Hurt Me?( Culture Club )


----------



## Azol

New theme :Songs with a question in the title

1) Do You Really Want to Hurt Me?( Culture Club ) 
2) Are There Any More Real Cowboys? (Neal Young)


----------



## pianozach

New theme :Songs with a question in the title

1) Do You Really Want to Hurt Me?( Culture Club ) 
2) Are There Any More Real Cowboys? (Neal Young) 
3) Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is? (Chicago Transit Authority)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme :Songs with a question in the title

1) Do You Really Want to Hurt Me?( Culture Club )
2) Are There Any More Real Cowboys? (Neal Young)
3) Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is? (Chicago Transit Authority)
4) Do You Want to Know a Secret? (The Beatles)


----------



## pianozach

New theme :Songs with a question in the title

1) Do You Really Want to Hurt Me?( Culture Club )
2) Are There Any More Real Cowboys? (Neal Young)
3) Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is? (Chicago Transit Authority)
4) Do You Want to Know a Secret? (The Beatles)
5) Does Your Chewing Gum Lose Its Flavor (On the Bedpost Overnight)? (The Irish Rovers)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme :Songs with a question in the title

1) Do You Really Want to Hurt Me?( Culture Club )
2) Are There Any More Real Cowboys? (Neal Young)
3) Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is? (Chicago Transit Authority)
4) Do You Want to Know a Secret? (The Beatles)
5) Does Your Chewing Gum Lose Its Flavor (On the Bedpost Overnight)? (The Irish Rovers)
6)How Deep Is Your Love?' (Bee Gees )


----------



## pianozach

New theme :Songs with a question in the title

1) Do You Really Want to Hurt Me? (Culture Club )
2) Are There Any More Real Cowboys? (Neal Young)
3) Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is? (Chicago Transit Authority)
4) Do You Want to Know a Secret? (The Beatles)
5) Does Your Chewing Gum Lose Its Flavor (On the Bedpost Overnight)? (The Irish Rovers)
6) How Deep Is Your Love?' (Bee Gees)
7) How Can I Miss You When You Won't Go Away? (Dan Hicks & His Hot Licks)

When I was in a professional Barbershop Quartet (we called ourselves *'Artistic Differences'*), we did an arrangement of this song.


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme :Songs with a question in the title

1) Do You Really Want to Hurt Me? (Culture Club )
2) Are There Any More Real Cowboys? (Neal Young)
3) Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is? (Chicago Transit Authority)
4) Do You Want to Know a Secret? (The Beatles)
5) Does Your Chewing Gum Lose Its Flavor (On the Bedpost Overnight)? (The Irish Rovers)
6) How Deep Is Your Love?' (Bee Gees)
7) How Can I Miss You When You Won't Go Away? (Dan Hicks & His Hot Licks)
8) Where Have All The Cowboys Gone? (Paula Cole)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme :Songs with a question in the title

1) Do You Really Want to Hurt Me? (Culture Club )
2) Are There Any More Real Cowboys? (Neal Young)
3) Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is? (Chicago Transit Authority)
4) Do You Want to Know a Secret? (The Beatles)
5) Does Your Chewing Gum Lose Its Flavor (On the Bedpost Overnight)? (The Irish Rovers)
6) How Deep Is Your Love?' (Bee Gees)
7) How Can I Miss You When You Won't Go Away? (Dan Hicks & His Hot Licks)
8) Where Have All The Cowboys Gone? (Paula Cole)
9) Where Have All the Flowers Gone?(Pete Seeger)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme :Songs with a question in the title

1) Do You Really Want to Hurt Me? (Culture Club )
2) Are There Any More Real Cowboys? (Neal Young)
3) Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is? (Chicago Transit Authority)
4) Do You Want to Know a Secret? (The Beatles)
5) Does Your Chewing Gum Lose Its Flavor (On the Bedpost Overnight)? (The Irish Rovers)
6) How Deep Is Your Love?' (Bee Gees)
7) How Can I Miss You When You Won't Go Away? (Dan Hicks & His Hot Licks)
8) Where Have All The Cowboys Gone? (Paula Cole)
9) Where Have All the Flowers Gone?(Pete Seeger)
10) Why Do Lovers Break Each Others Hearts? (Hall and Oates)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme :Songs with heart in the title

1) The Heart of Rock & Roll (Huey Lewis and the News)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme :Songs with heart in the title

1) The Heart of Rock & Roll (Huey Lewis and the News)
2) Cold, Cold Heart (Hank Williams)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme :Songs with heart in the title

1) The Heart of Rock & Roll (Huey Lewis and the News)
2) Cold, Cold Heart (Hank Williams)
3) Poor Heart (Phish)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme :Songs with heart in the title

1) The Heart of Rock & Roll (Huey Lewis and the News)
2) Cold, Cold Heart (Hank Williams)
3) Poor Heart (Phish)
4) Achy Breaky Heart (Billy Ray Cyrus )


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme :Songs with heart in the title

1) The Heart of Rock & Roll (Huey Lewis and the News)
2) Cold, Cold Heart (Hank Williams)
3) Poor Heart (Phish)
4) Achy Breaky Heart (Billy Ray Cyrus )
5) (Looking For) The Heart of Saturday Night (Tom Waits)


----------



## pianozach

New theme :Songs with heart in the title

1) The Heart of Rock & Roll (Huey Lewis and the News)
2) Cold, Cold Heart (Hank Williams)
3) Poor Heart (Phish)
4) Achy Breaky Heart (Billy Ray Cyrus )
5) (Looking For) The Heart of Saturday Night (Tom Waits)
6) Owner of a Lonely Heart (Yes)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme :Songs with heart in the title

1) The Heart of Rock & Roll (Huey Lewis and the News)
2) Cold, Cold Heart (Hank Williams)
3) Poor Heart (Phish)
4) Achy Breaky Heart (Billy Ray Cyrus )
5) (Looking For) The Heart of Saturday Night (Tom Waits)
6) Owner of a Lonely Heart (Yes)
7) Heart (Nick Lowe)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme :Songs with heart in the title

1) The Heart of Rock & Roll (Huey Lewis and the News)
2) Cold, Cold Heart (Hank Williams)
3) Poor Heart (Phish)
4) Achy Breaky Heart (Billy Ray Cyrus )
5) (Looking For) The Heart of Saturday Night (Tom Waits)
6) Owner of a Lonely Heart (Yes)
7) Heart (Nick Lowe)
8) Bonfire Heart ( James Blunt)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme :Songs with heart in the title

1) The Heart of Rock & Roll (Huey Lewis and the News)
2) Cold, Cold Heart (Hank Williams)
3) Poor Heart (Phish)
4) Achy Breaky Heart (Billy Ray Cyrus )
5) (Looking For) The Heart of Saturday Night (Tom Waits)
6) Owner of a Lonely Heart (Yes)
7) Heart (Nick Lowe)
8) Bonfire Heart ( James Blunt)
9) Heart Of The Sunrise (Yes)


----------



## pianozach

New theme :Songs with heart in the title

1) The Heart of Rock & Roll (Huey Lewis and the News)
2) Cold, Cold Heart (Hank Williams)
3) Poor Heart (Phish)
4) Achy Breaky Heart (Billy Ray Cyrus)
5) (Looking For) The Heart of Saturday Night (Tom Waits)
6) Owner of a Lonely Heart (Yes)
7) Heart (Nick Lowe)
8) Bonfire Heart (James Blunt)
9) Heart Of The Sunrise (Yes)
10) You're Breakin' My Heart (Harry Nilsson)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Songs about grains

1) John Barleycorn (Traffic)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Songs about grains

1) John Barleycorn (Traffic)
2)Your Name On A Grain of Rice ( Roger Clyne & the Peacemakers)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Songs about grains

1) John Barleycorn (Traffic)
2) Your Name On A Grain of Rice (Roger Clyne & the Peacemakers)
3) Grains of Wrath (Bad Religion)


----------



## Rogerx

This subject is death I think


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Songs about grains

1) John Barleycorn (Traffic)
2) Your Name On A Grain of Rice (Roger Clyne & the Peacemakers)
3) Grains of Wrath (Bad Religion)
4) Fields Of Gold (Sting)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Songs about grains

1) John Barleycorn (Traffic)
2) Your Name On A Grain of Rice (Roger Clyne & the Peacemakers)
3) Grains of Wrath (Bad Religion)
4) Fields Of Gold (Sting)
5) The Wind That Shakes the Barley (The Clancy Brothers)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Songs about grains

1) John Barleycorn (Traffic)
2) Your Name On A Grain of Rice (Roger Clyne & the Peacemakers)
3) Grains of Wrath (Bad Religion)
4) Fields Of Gold (Sting)
5) The Wind That Shakes the Barley (The Clancy Brothers)
6) America The Beautiful (Ray Charles)

_For amber waves of grain_


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Songs about grains

1) John Barleycorn (Traffic)
2) Your Name On A Grain of Rice (Roger Clyne & the Peacemakers)
3) Grains of Wrath (Bad Religion)
4) Fields Of Gold (Sting)
5) The Wind That Shakes the Barley (The Clancy Brothers)
6) America The Beautiful (Ray Charles)
7) Seven Seas of Rhye (Queen)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Songs about grains

1) John Barleycorn (Traffic)
2) Your Name On A Grain of Rice (Roger Clyne & the Peacemakers)
3) Grains of Wrath (Bad Religion)
4) Fields Of Gold (Sting)
5) The Wind That Shakes the Barley (The Clancy Brothers)
6) America The Beautiful (Ray Charles)
7) Seven Seas of Rhye (Queen)
8) Lovers' Oath (Valtz De Mon Pere ) Rickie Lee Jones


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Songs about grains

1) John Barleycorn (Traffic)
2) Your Name On A Grain of Rice (Roger Clyne & the Peacemakers)
3) Grains of Wrath (Bad Religion)
4) Fields Of Gold (Sting)
5) The Wind That Shakes the Barley (The Clancy Brothers)
6) America The Beautiful (Ray Charles)
7) Seven Seas of Rhye (Queen)
8) Lovers' Oath (Valtz De Mon Pere ) Rickie Lee Jones
9) Mairzy Doats (Bing Crosby)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Songs about grains

1) John Barleycorn (Traffic)
2) Your Name On A Grain of Rice (Roger Clyne & the Peacemakers)
3) Grains of Wrath (Bad Religion)
4) Fields Of Gold (Sting)
5) The Wind That Shakes the Barley (The Clancy Brothers)
6) America The Beautiful (Ray Charles)
7) Seven Seas of Rhye (Queen)
8) Lovers' Oath (Valtz De Mon Pere ) Rickie Lee Jones
9) Mairzy Doats (Bing Crosby)
10) Oh! What a Beautiful Morning fr. Oklahoma! (Rodgers and Hammerstein)

_. . . The corn is as high as an elephant's eye . . . _

That's right - corn is a grain: Corn, or maize, is a type of grass. Corn is a result of thousands of years of domestication by the native peoples of central Mexico of the small-seeded, wild grass into the familiar grain we know as corn today.


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Blood

1) Bad Blood (Elton John & Neil Sedaka)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Blood

1) Bad Blood (Elton John & Neil Sedaka)
2) Sunday Bloody Sunday (U2)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme: Blood

1) Bad Blood (Elton John & Neil Sedaka)
2) Sunday Bloody Sunday (U2)
3) Blood Cracks Open the Ground (Satyricon)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Blood

1) Bad Blood (Elton John & Neil Sedaka)
2) Sunday Bloody Sunday (U2)
3) Blood Cracks Open the Ground (Satyricon)
4) Blood Makes Noise (Suzanne Vega)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Blood

1) Bad Blood (Elton John & Neil Sedaka)
2) Sunday Bloody Sunday (U2)
3) Blood Cracks Open the Ground (Satyricon)
4) Blood Makes Noise (Suzanne Vega)
5) Blood On the Saddle (Tex Ritter)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Blood

1) Bad Blood (Elton John & Neil Sedaka)
2) Sunday Bloody Sunday (U2)
3) Blood Cracks Open the Ground (Satyricon)
4) Blood Makes Noise (Suzanne Vega)
5) Blood On the Saddle (Tex Ritter)
6) Blood on the Rooftops (Genesis)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Blood

1) Bad Blood (Elton John & Neil Sedaka)
2) Sunday Bloody Sunday (U2)
3) Blood Cracks Open the Ground (Satyricon)
4) Blood Makes Noise (Suzanne Vega)
5) Blood On the Saddle (Tex Ritter)
6) Blood on the Rooftops (Genesis)
7)A Rush Of Blood To The Head ( Coldplay)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Blood

1) Bad Blood (Elton John & Neil Sedaka)
2) Sunday Bloody Sunday (U2)
3) Blood Cracks Open the Ground (Satyricon)
4) Blood Makes Noise (Suzanne Vega)
5) Blood On the Saddle (Tex Ritter)
6) Blood on the Rooftops (Genesis)
7)A Rush Of Blood To The Head ( Coldplay)
8) Only Women Bleed (Alice Cooper)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Blood

1) Bad Blood (Elton John & Neil Sedaka)
2) Sunday Bloody Sunday (U2)
3) Blood Cracks Open the Ground (Satyricon)
4) Blood Makes Noise (Suzanne Vega)
5) Blood On the Saddle (Tex Ritter)
6) Blood on the Rooftops (Genesis)
7)A Rush Of Blood To The Head ( Coldplay)
8) Only Women Bleed (Alice Cooper)
9) Blood On The Snow ( Erasure)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Blood

1) Bad Blood (Elton John & Neil Sedaka)
2) Sunday Bloody Sunday (U2)
3) Blood Cracks Open the Ground (Satyricon)
4) Blood Makes Noise (Suzanne Vega)
5) Blood On the Saddle (Tex Ritter)
6) Blood on the Rooftops (Genesis)
7) A Rush Of Blood To The Head (Coldplay)
8) Only Women Bleed (Alice Cooper)
9) Blood On The Snow (Erasure)
10) Bloody Well Right (Supertramp)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Trash, garbage, refuse

1) Fresh Garbage (Spirit)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Trash, garbage, refuse

1) Fresh Garbage (Spirit)
2) Your Cash Ain't Nothin' But Trash( Steve Miller Band)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Trash, garbage, refuse

1) Fresh Garbage (Spirit)
2) Your Cash Ain't Nothin' But Trash( Steve Miller Band)
3) Alice's Restaurant (Arlo Guthrie)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Trash, garbage, refuse

1) Fresh Garbage (Spirit)
2) Your Cash Ain't Nothin' But Trash( Steve Miller Band)
3) Alice's Restaurant (Arlo Guthrie)
4) Waste (Phish)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Trash, garbage, refuse

1) Fresh Garbage (Spirit)
2) Your Cash Ain't Nothin' But Trash( Steve Miller Band)
3) Alice's Restaurant (Arlo Guthrie)
4) Waste (Phish)
5) Yakety Yak (Coasters)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Trash, garbage, refuse

1) Fresh Garbage (Spirit)
2) Your Cash Ain't Nothin' But Trash( Steve Miller Band)
3) Alice's Restaurant (Arlo Guthrie)
4) Waste (Phish)
5) Yakety Yak (Coasters)
6) Put Me in the Trash (Mick Jagger)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Trash, garbage, refuse

1) Fresh Garbage (Spirit)
2) Your Cash Ain't Nothin' But Trash( Steve Miller Band)
3) Alice's Restaurant (Arlo Guthrie)
4) Waste (Phish)
5) Yakety Yak (Coasters)
6) Put Me in the Trash (Mick Jagger)
7) Dont Waste My Time (Krept & Konan )


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Trash, garbage, refuse

1) Fresh Garbage (Spirit)
2) Your Cash Ain't Nothin' But Trash( Steve Miller Band)
3) Alice's Restaurant (Arlo Guthrie)
4) Waste (Phish)
5) Yakety Yak (Coasters)
6) Put Me in the Trash (Mick Jagger)
7) Dont Waste My Time (Krept & Konan )
8) Junk Food Junkie (Larry Groce)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Trash, garbage, refuse

1) Fresh Garbage (Spirit)
2) Your Cash Ain't Nothin' But Trash( Steve Miller Band)
3) Alice's Restaurant (Arlo Guthrie)
4) Waste (Phish)
5) Yakety Yak (Coasters)
6) Put Me in the Trash (Mick Jagger)
7) Dont Waste My Time (Krept & Konan )
8) Junk Food Junkie (Larry Groce)
9) Village Ghetto Land ( Stevie Wonder)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Trash, garbage, refuse

1) Fresh Garbage (Spirit)
2) Your Cash Ain't Nothin' But Trash (Steve Miller Band)
3) Alice's Restaurant (Arlo Guthrie)
4) Waste (Phish)
5) Yakety Yak (Coasters)
6) Put Me in the Trash (Mick Jagger)
7) Dont Waste My Time (Krept & Konan )
8) Junk Food Junkie (Larry Groce)
9) Village Ghetto Land (Stevie Wonder)
10) Junk (Paul McCartney)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Treasure

1) Another National Anthem (From "Assassins") (Stephen Sondheim)

_"Where's my prize?
I did it because no on cared about the poor man's pain...
I did it so I'd know where I was coming from...
I want my prize...
I did it 'cause the bosses made my belly burn...
I did it so she'd pay attention...
So I'd have someplace to come from, and someplace
To go...
Don't I get a prize?"_


----------



## Azol

Theme: Treasure

1) Another National Anthem (From "Assassins") (Stephen Sondheim)
2) Treasure (Iona)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Treasure

1) Another National Anthem (From "Assassins") (Stephen Sondheim)
2) Treasure (Iona)
3) Pieces Of Eight (Styx)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Treasure

1) Another National Anthem (From "Assassins") (Stephen Sondheim)
2) Treasure (Iona)
3) Pieces Of Eight (Styx)
4)Treasure ( Bruno Mars)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Treasure

1) Another National Anthem (From "Assassins") (Stephen Sondheim)
2) Treasure (Iona)
3) Pieces Of Eight (Styx)
4)Treasure ( Bruno Mars)
5) Cherish (Association)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Treasure

1) Another National Anthem (From "Assassins") (Stephen Sondheim)
2) Treasure (Iona)
3) Pieces Of Eight (Styx)
4) Treasure (Bruno Mars)
5) Cherish (Association)
6) Hoarder Song (David Rovics)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Treasure

1) Another National Anthem (From "Assassins") (Stephen Sondheim)
2) Treasure (Iona)
3) Pieces Of Eight (Styx)
4) Treasure (Bruno Mars)
5) Cherish (Association)
6) Hoarder Song (David Rovics)
7)Treasure Of Jesus(Steven Curtis Chapman)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Treasure

1) Another National Anthem (From "Assassins") (Stephen Sondheim)
2) Treasure (Iona)
3) Pieces Of Eight (Styx)
4) Treasure (Bruno Mars)
5) Cherish (Association)
6) Hoarder Song (David Rovics)
7)Treasure Of Jesus(Steven Curtis Chapman)
8) Cherish (Madonna)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Treasure

1) Another National Anthem (From "Assassins") (Stephen Sondheim)
2) Treasure (Iona)
3) Pieces Of Eight (Styx)
4) Treasure (Bruno Mars)
5) Cherish (Association)
6) Hoarder Song (David Rovics)
7)Treasure Of Jesus(Steven Curtis Chapman)
8) Cherish (Madonna)
9) Hidden Treasure (Traffic)


----------



## Rogerx

I pass this subject


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Treasure

1) Another National Anthem (From "Assassins") (Stephen Sondheim)
2) Treasure (Iona)
3) Pieces Of Eight (Styx)
4) Treasure (Bruno Mars)
5) Cherish (Association)
6) Hoarder Song (David Rovics)
7)Treasure Of Jesus(Steven Curtis Chapman)
8) Cherish (Madonna)
9) Hidden Treasure (Traffic)
10) Cherish (Kool & The Gang)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: dig/shovel

1) Digging In The Dirt (Peter Gabriel)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: dig/shovel

1) Digging In The Dirt (Peter Gabriel)
2) Dig a Pony ( The Beatles)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: dig/shovel

1) Digging In The Dirt (Peter Gabriel)
2) Dig a Pony ( The Beatles)
3) Gravedigger (Dave Matthews)


----------



## pianozach

New Theme: dig/shovel

1) Digging In The Dirt (Peter Gabriel)
2) Dig a Pony (The Beatles)
3) Gravedigger (Dave Matthews)
4) Dig It (The Beatles)


----------



## Azol

New Theme: dig/shovel

1) Digging In The Dirt (Peter Gabriel)
2) Dig a Pony (The Beatles)
3) Gravedigger (Dave Matthews)
4) Dig It (The Beatles) 
5) Sixteen Tons (Tennessee Ernie Ford)


----------



## Azol

New Theme: dig/shovel

1) Digging In The Dirt (Peter Gabriel)
2) Dig a Pony (The Beatles)
3) Gravedigger (Dave Matthews)
4) Dig It (The Beatles) 
5) Sixteen Tons (Tennessee Ernie Ford)

_I was born one mornin' when the sun didn't shine
I picked up my shovel and I walked to the mine_


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: dig/shovel

1) Digging In The Dirt (Peter Gabriel)
2) Dig a Pony (The Beatles)
3) Gravedigger (Dave Matthews)
4) Dig It (The Beatles)
5) Sixteen Tons (Tennessee Ernie Ford)
6) Dig Myself a Hole( Jim Belushi & Dan Aykroyd)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: dig/shovel

1) Digging In The Dirt (Peter Gabriel)
2) Dig a Pony (The Beatles)
3) Gravedigger (Dave Matthews)
4) Dig It (The Beatles)
5) Sixteen Tons (Tennessee Ernie Ford)
6) Dig Myself a Hole( Jim Belushi & Dan Aykroyd)
7) Queen Of Spades (Styx)


----------



## Rogerx

Again I think we are stuck


----------



## Open Book

New Theme: dig/shovel

1) Digging In The Dirt (Peter Gabriel)
2) Dig a Pony (The Beatles)
3) Gravedigger (Dave Matthews)
4) Dig It (The Beatles)
5) Sixteen Tons (Tennessee Ernie Ford)
6) Dig Myself a Hole( Jim Belushi & Dan Aykroyd)
7) Queen Of Spades (Styx)
8) Eleanor Rigby (The Beatles)

Father MacKenzie has been digging a grave or at least shoveling dirt onto a casket


----------



## pianozach

New Theme: dig/shovel

1) Digging In The Dirt (Peter Gabriel)
2) Dig a Pony (The Beatles)
3) Gravedigger (Dave Matthews)
4) Dig It (The Beatles)
5) Sixteen Tons (Tennessee Ernie Ford)
6) Dig Myself a Hole( Jim Belushi & Dan Aykroyd)
7) Queen Of Spades (Styx)
8) Eleanor Rigby (The Beatles)
9) I'm Diggin' You (Like An Old Soul Record) (Me'Shell Ndegéocello)

_No kidding. I have two of her albums._


----------



## Zauberfloete

Theme: dig/shovel

1) Digging In The Dirt (Peter Gabriel)
2) Dig a Pony (The Beatles)
3) Gravedigger (Dave Matthews)
4) Dig It (The Beatles)
5) Sixteen Tons (Tennessee Ernie Ford)
6) Dig Myself a Hole( Jim Belushi & Dan Aykroyd)
7) Queen Of Spades (Styx)
8) Eleanor Rigby (The Beatles)
9) I'm Diggin' You (Like An Old Soul Record) (Me'Shell Ndegéocello)
10) Don't forget your shovel (Christy Moore)


New theme: dog
1) Hound dog (Elvis Presley)


----------



## Azol

New theme: dog
1) Hound dog (Elvis Presley)
2) A Salty Dog (Procol Harum)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: dog


1) Hound dog (Elvis Presley)
2) A Salty Dog (Procol Harum)
3)How Much Is That Dogie In The Window (Patti Page)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: dog


1) Hound dog (Elvis Presley)
2) A Salty Dog (Procol Harum)
3) How Much Is That Dogie In The Window (Patti Page)
4) I Wanna Be Your Dog (The Stooges)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: dog


1) Hound dog (Elvis Presley)
2) A Salty Dog (Procol Harum)
3) How Much Is That Dogie In The Window (Patti Page)
4) I Wanna Be Your Dog (The Stooges)
5) Black Dog (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: dog


1) Hound dog (Elvis Presley)
2) A Salty Dog (Procol Harum)
3) How Much Is That Dogie In The Window (Patti Page)
4) I Wanna Be Your Dog (The Stooges)
5) Black Dog (Led Zeppelin)
6) Hair Of The Dog ( Nazareth)


----------



## Zauberfloete

New theme: dog

1) Hound dog (Elvis Presley)
2) A Salty Dog (Procol Harum)
3) How Much Is That Dogie In The Window (Patti Page)
4) I Wanna Be Your Dog (The Stooges)
5) Black Dog (Led Zeppelin)
6) Hair Of The Dog ( Nazareth)
7) Dogs of war (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: dog

1) Hound dog (Elvis Presley)
2) A Salty Dog (Procol Harum)
3) How Much Is That Dogie In The Window (Patti Page)
4) I Wanna Be Your Dog (The Stooges)
5) Black Dog (Led Zeppelin)
6) Hair Of The Dog ( Nazareth)
7) Dogs of war (Pink Floyd)
8) Dogs (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: dog

1) Hound dog (Elvis Presley)
2) A Salty Dog (Procol Harum)
3) How Much Is That Dogie In The Window (Patti Page)
4) I Wanna Be Your Dog (The Stooges)
5) Black Dog (Led Zeppelin)
6) Hair Of The Dog ( Nazareth)
7) Dogs of war (Pink Floyd)
8) Dogs (Pink Floyd)
9) I Love My Dog ( Cat Stevens)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme : best wishes in any form

1) Congratulations ) Cliff Richard)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme : best wishes in any form

1) Congratulations ) Cliff Richard)


----------



## Starving Wolf

I think you're confused. #10 gets to pick the new theme, not #9.


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: dog

1) Hound dog (Elvis Presley)
2) A Salty Dog (Procol Harum)
3) How Much Is That Dogie In The Window (Patti Page)
4) I Wanna Be Your Dog (The Stooges)
5) Black Dog (Led Zeppelin)
6) Hair Of The Dog ( Nazareth)
7) Dogs of war (Pink Floyd)
8) Dogs (Pink Floyd)
9) I Love My Dog ( Cat Stevens)
10) Me And You And A Dog Named Boo (Lobo)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: (im)patience

1) Tired Of Waiting (Kinks)


----------



## Rogerx

Starving Wolf said:


> I think you're confused. #10 gets to pick the new theme, not #9.


No no really, long time no activity so every one can start new subject as I recall.


----------



## Starving Wolf

Rogerx said:


> No no really, long time no activity so every one can start new subject as I recall.


Yeah...about that. When I joined a year ago, we had about a dozen people who posted at least daily, across at least 2 continents and many time zones. It was normal for there to be posts around the clock, with few long gaps.

These days, there seem to be 3 or 4 who post daily, with a handful of others who post less often, and the main posters who share locations are in Western Europe, eastern US, and western US. As a result, there are flurries of posts followed by long gaps. An arbitrary 6 hour rule may no longer make sense.

I notice we've all been ignoring the disqualification rule. This is smart, as we need to make it easier for newbies to join us and get our numbers back up.

ArtRock (game originator) stepped away months ago. Maybe it's time for those of us still here to revisit/revise the rules.


----------



## pianozach

Starving Wolf said:


> Yeah...about that. When I joined a year ago, we had about a dozen people who posted at least daily, across at least 2 continents and many time zones. It was normal for there to be posts around the clock, with few long gaps.
> 
> These days, there seem to be 3 or 4 who post daily, with a handful of others who post less often, and the main posters who share locations are in Western Europe, eastern US, and western US. As a result, there are flurries of posts followed by long gaps. An arbitrary 6 hour rule may no longer make sense.
> 
> I notice we've all been ignoring the disqualification rule. This is smart, as we need to make it easier for newbies to join us and get our numbers back up.
> 
> ArtRock (game originator) stepped away months ago. Maybe it's time for those of us still here to revisit/revise the rules.


Well, they were less "rules" than suggestions, many developed as we went along.

You're both right.

We probably do need to relax the time frame a bit.

*Theme 1 : best wishes in any form
*
1) Congratulations (Cliff Richard)
2) Oh, Thank You Great Spirit (Chicago)
.
.
.
*Theme 2: (im)patience*

1) Tired Of Waiting (Kinks)
2) Waiting for the Worms (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Rogerx

pianozach said:


> Well, they were less "rules" than suggestions, many developed as we went along.
> 
> You're both right.
> 
> We probably do need to relax the time frame a bit.
> 
> *Theme 1 : best wishes in any form
> *
> 1) Congratulations (Cliff Richard)
> 2) Oh, Thank You Great Spirit (Chicago)
> .
> .
> .
> *Theme 2: (im)patience*
> 
> 1) Tired Of Waiting (Kinks)
> 2) Waiting for the Worms (Pink Floyd)


So what do we do?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

A double theme!

Theme 1 : best wishes in any form

1) Congratulations (Cliff Richard)
2) Oh, Thank You Great Spirit (Chicago)
3) Seven Wishes (Night Ranger)
.
.
Theme 2: (im)patience

1) Tired Of Waiting (Kinks)
2) Waiting for the Worms (Pink Floyd)
3) Patience (Guns n Roses)


----------



## Rogerx

A double theme!

Theme 1 : best wishes in any form

1) Congratulations (Cliff Richard)
2) Oh, Thank You Great Spirit (Chicago)
3) Seven Wishes (Night Ranger)
4) Have Yourself A Merry Little Christmas ( Judy Garland)


----------



## Azol

Rogerx said:


> A double theme!
> 
> Theme 1 : best wishes in any form
> 
> 1) Congratulations (Cliff Richard)
> 2) Oh, Thank You Great Spirit (Chicago)
> 3) Seven Wishes (Night Ranger)
> 4) Have Yourself A Merry Little Christmas ( Judy Garland)


The idea of double theme is to post double suggestions (both theme 1 & 2), correct?


----------



## Rogerx

Azol said:


> The idea of double theme is to post double suggestions (both theme 1 & 2), correct?


I am not sure of anything at the moment.


----------



## Starving Wolf

I'm willing to put my theme on hold until RogerX's finishes.


----------



## Starving Wolf

A double theme!

Theme 1 : best wishes in any form

1) Congratulations (Cliff Richard)
2) Oh, Thank You Great Spirit (Chicago)
3) Seven Wishes (Night Ranger)
4) Have Yourself A Merry Little Christmas ( Judy Garland)
5) I Will Always Love You (Whitney Houston)

_I hope life treats you kind
And I hope you have all you've dreamed of
And I'm wishing you joy and happiness
But above all this, I wish you love_


----------



## pianozach

Azol said:


> The idea of double theme is to post double suggestions (both theme 1 & 2), correct?


There have been instances in the past where there have been concurrent themes running.

No new theme until both current themes are completed. Unless, of course, no one can think of titles to complete a theme; then we're back to the "how long do we wait?" game.

Funny, but I think that THIS double theme came about because it was far more than 6 hours since anyone had responded to the previous thread. In fact, Rogerx waited for a full 12 hours, which I feel is quite the reasonable amount of time. Yes, we have people that contribute that are almost a full 12 hours apart, from West Coast USA to Eastern Europe, around 8-10 hours apart I think.

It was far easier with *ArtRock* playing moderator, or judge. He was also good at going back and researching whether a theme have been already used, and finding "disqualified" entries.

Now we're just sort of doing a loose democracy when there are issues.

So, shall we agree on *12 hours* as the guideline?


----------



## pianozach

A double theme!

Theme 1 : best wishes in any form

1) Congratulations (Cliff Richard)
2) Oh, Thank You Great Spirit (Chicago)
3) Seven Wishes (Night Ranger)
4) Have Yourself A Merry Little Christmas ( Judy Garland)
5) I Will Always Love You (Whitney Houston)

.
.
Theme 2: (im)patience

1) Tired Of Waiting (Kinks)
2) Waiting for the Worms (Pink Floyd)
3) Patience (Guns n Roses)
4) I Would Have Waited Forever (Yes)


----------



## Azol

A double theme!

Theme 1 : best wishes in any form

1) Congratulations (Cliff Richard)
2) Oh, Thank You Great Spirit (Chicago)
3) Seven Wishes (Night Ranger)
4) Have Yourself A Merry Little Christmas ( Judy Garland)
5) I Will Always Love You (Whitney Houston)
6) Happy New Year (ABBA)

Theme 2: (im)patience

1) Tired Of Waiting (Kinks)
2) Waiting for the Worms (Pink Floyd)
3) Patience (Guns n Roses)
4) I Would Have Waited Forever (Yes)
5) Indiscipline (King Crimson)

_I do remember one thing
It took hours and hours but
By the time I was done with it
I was so involved, I didn't know what to think

I carried it around with me for days and days
Playing little games
Like not looking at it for a whole day
And then, looking at it to see if I still liked it
I did
_


----------



## Open Book

A double theme!

Theme 1 : best wishes in any form

1) Congratulations (Cliff Richard)
2) Oh, Thank You Great Spirit (Chicago)
3) Seven Wishes (Night Ranger)
4) Have Yourself A Merry Little Christmas ( Judy Garland)
5) I Will Always Love You (Whitney Houston)
6) Happy New Year (ABBA)
7) Better Things (The Kinks)


Theme 2: (im)patience

1) Tired Of Waiting (Kinks)
2) Waiting for the Worms (Pink Floyd)
3) Patience (Guns n Roses)
4) I Would Have Waited Forever (Yes)
5) Indiscipline (King Crimson)


----------



## Open Book

A double theme!

Theme 1 : best wishes in any form

1) Congratulations (Cliff Richard)
2) Oh, Thank You Great Spirit (Chicago)
3) Seven Wishes (Night Ranger)
4) Have Yourself A Merry Little Christmas ( Judy Garland)
5) I Will Always Love You (Whitney Houston)
6) Happy New Year (ABBA)
7) Better Things (The Kinks)


Theme 2: (im)patience

1) Tired Of Waiting (Kinks)
2) Waiting for the Worms (Pink Floyd)
3) Patience (Guns n Roses)
4) I Would Have Waited Forever (Yes)
5) Indiscipline (King Crimson)
6) Stop Your Sobbing (The Pretenders)


----------



## cougarjuno

A double theme!

Theme 1 : best wishes in any form

1) Congratulations (Cliff Richard)
2) Oh, Thank You Great Spirit (Chicago)
3) Seven Wishes (Night Ranger)
4) Have Yourself A Merry Little Christmas ( Judy Garland)
5) I Will Always Love You (Whitney Houston)
6) Happy New Year (ABBA)
7) Better Things (The Kinks)
8) I Wish You Love (Frank Sinatra) 


Theme 2: (im)patience

1) Tired Of Waiting (Kinks)
2) Waiting for the Worms (Pink Floyd)
3) Patience (Guns n Roses)
4) I Would Have Waited Forever (Yes)
5) Indiscipline (King Crimson)
6) Stop Your Sobbing (The Pretenders)
7) Just Can't Wait (J. Geils Band)


----------



## Rogerx

A double theme!

Theme 1 : best wishes in any form

1) Congratulations (Cliff Richard)
2) Oh, Thank You Great Spirit (Chicago)
3) Seven Wishes (Night Ranger)
4) Have Yourself A Merry Little Christmas ( Judy Garland)
5) I Will Always Love You (Whitney Houston)
6) Happy New Year (ABBA)
7) Better Things (The Kinks)
8) I Wish You Love (Frank Sinatra)
9)Thank You (Very Much)*(Lilly Allen )


----------



## Starving Wolf

A double theme!

Theme 1 : best wishes in any form

1) Congratulations (Cliff Richard)
2) Oh, Thank You Great Spirit (Chicago)
3) Seven Wishes (Night Ranger)
4) Have Yourself A Merry Little Christmas ( Judy Garland)
5) I Will Always Love You (Whitney Houston)
6) Happy New Year (ABBA)
7) Better Things (The Kinks)
8) I Wish You Love (Frank Sinatra) 
9)Thank You (Very Much)*(Lilly Allen )
10) We Wish You A Merry Christmas (Nat King Cole)

Theme 2: (im)patience

1) Tired Of Waiting (Kinks)
2) Waiting for the Worms (Pink Floyd)
3) Patience (Guns n Roses)
4) I Would Have Waited Forever (Yes)
5) Indiscipline (King Crimson)
6) Stop Your Sobbing (The Pretenders)
7) Just Can't Wait (J. Geils Band)
8) Fools Rush In (Frank Sinatra)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 2: (im)patience

1) Tired Of Waiting (Kinks)
2) Waiting for the Worms (Pink Floyd)
3) Patience (Guns n Roses)
4) I Would Have Waited Forever (Yes)
5) Indiscipline (King Crimson)
6) Stop Your Sobbing (The Pretenders)
7) Just Can't Wait (J. Geils Band)
8) Fools Rush In (Frank Sinatra)
9) Patience (Take That)


----------



## pianozach

Theme 2: (im)patience

1) Tired Of Waiting (Kinks)
2) Waiting for the Worms (Pink Floyd)
3) Patience (Guns n Roses)
4) I Would Have Waited Forever (Yes)
5) Indiscipline (King Crimson)
6) Stop Your Sobbing (The Pretenders)
7) Just Can't Wait (J. Geils Band)
8) Fools Rush In (Frank Sinatra)
9) Patience (Take That)
10) Please Mr. Postman (The Beatles)

_I've been standin' here waitin' Mister Postman
So patiently, for just a card, or just a letter
Sayin' he's returnin' home to me

Please Mister Postman (Mister Postman, look and see) Oh yeah
(Is there a letter in your bag for me?) Please Please Mister Postman
(Why's it been a very long time) Oh yeah
(Since I heard from this boyfriend of mine)_


----------



## pianozach

Theme: "Man" in the title

1) I Am a Man of Constant Sorrow (The Soggy Bottom Boys)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: "Man" in the title

1) I Am a Man of Constant Sorrow (The Soggy Bottom Boys)
2) I'm a Man (The Animals)


----------



## Azol

Theme: "Man" in the title

1) I Am a Man of Constant Sorrow (The Soggy Bottom Boys)
2) I'm a Man (The Animals) 
3) Man-Erg (Van Der Graaf Generator)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: "Man" in the title

1) I Am a Man of Constant Sorrow (The Soggy Bottom Boys)
2) I'm a Man (The Animals)
3) Man-Erg (Van Der Graaf Generator)
4) Listen to What the Man Said (Paul McCartney and Wings)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: "Man" in the title

1) I Am a Man of Constant Sorrow (The Soggy Bottom Boys)
2) I'm a Man (The Animals)
3) Man-Erg (Van Der Graaf Generator)
4) Listen to What the Man Said (Paul McCartney and Wings)
5) Maneater (Hall & Oates)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: "Man" in the title

1) I Am a Man of Constant Sorrow (The Soggy Bottom Boys)
2) I'm a Man (The Animals)
3) Man-Erg (Van Der Graaf Generator)
4) Listen to What the Man Said (Paul McCartney and Wings)
5) Maneater (Hall & Oates)
6) Angry Young Man ( Billy Joel)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: "Man" in the title

1) I Am a Man of Constant Sorrow (The Soggy Bottom Boys)
2) I'm a Man (The Animals)
3) Man-Erg (Van Der Graaf Generator)
4) Listen to What the Man Said (Paul McCartney and Wings)
5) Maneater (Hall & Oates)
6) Angry Young Man ( Billy Joel)
7) I'm A Man (Chicago)

Not the same song as #2.


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: "Man" in the title

1) I Am a Man of Constant Sorrow (The Soggy Bottom Boys)
2) I'm a Man (The Animals)
3) Man-Erg (Van Der Graaf Generator)
4) Listen to What the Man Said (Paul McCartney and Wings)
5) Maneater (Hall & Oates)
6) Angry Young Man ( Billy Joel)
7) I'm A Man (Chicago)
8) Wizard Man (Procol Harum)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: "Man" in the title

1) I Am a Man of Constant Sorrow (The Soggy Bottom Boys)
2) I'm a Man (The Animals)
3) Man-Erg (Van Der Graaf Generator)
4) Listen to What the Man Said (Paul McCartney and Wings)
5) Maneater (Hall & Oates)
6) Angry Young Man ( Billy Joel)
7) I'm A Man (Chicago)
8) Wizard Man (Procol Harum)
9) Magic Man (Heart)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: "Man" in the title

1) I Am a Man of Constant Sorrow (The Soggy Bottom Boys)
2) I'm a Man (The Animals)
3) Man-Erg (Van Der Graaf Generator)
4) Listen to What the Man Said (Paul McCartney and Wings)
5) Maneater (Hall & Oates)
6) Angry Young Man (Billy Joel)
7) Why Can't A Woman Be More Like A Man? from My Fair Lady (Lerner and Loewe)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: "Man" in the title

1) I Am a Man of Constant Sorrow (The Soggy Bottom Boys)
2) I'm a Man (The Animals)
3) Man-Erg (Van Der Graaf Generator)
4) Listen to What the Man Said (Paul McCartney and Wings)
5) Maneater (Hall & Oates)
6) Angry Young Man ( Billy Joel)
7) I'm A Man (Chicago)
8) Wizard Man (Procol Harum)
9) Magic Man (Heart)
10) Why Can't A Woman Be More Like A Man? from My Fair Lady (Lerner and Loewe)
Corrected list


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Anything

1) Doesn't Mean Anything ( Alicia Keys)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Anything

1) Doesn't Mean Anything ( Alicia Keys)
2) Anything You Can Do (Ethel Merman)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Anything

1) Doesn't Mean Anything ( Alicia Keys)
2) Anything You Can Do (Ethel Merman)
3)I Can't Give You Anything But Love, Baby(Ella Fitzgerald)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Anything

1) Doesn't Mean Anything ( Alicia Keys)
2) Anything You Can Do (Ethel Merman)
3)I Can't Give You Anything But Love, Baby(Ella Fitzgerald)
4) I'd Do Anything For Love (Meatloaf)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Anything

1) Doesn't Mean Anything ( Alicia Keys)
2) Anything You Can Do (Ethel Merman)
3)I Can't Give You Anything But Love, Baby(Ella Fitzgerald)
4) I'd Do Anything For Love (Meatloaf)
5) I'd Do Anything [from Oliver!] (Lionel Bart)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Anything

1) Doesn't Mean Anything ( Alicia Keys)
2) Anything You Can Do (Ethel Merman)
3)I Can't Give You Anything But Love, Baby(Ella Fitzgerald)
4) I'd Do Anything For Love (Meatloaf)
5) I'd Do Anything [from Oliver!] (Lionel Bart)
6) Anything Goes (Ethel Merman)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Anything

1) Doesn't Mean Anything ( Alicia Keys)
2) Anything You Can Do (Ethel Merman)
3)I Can't Give You Anything But Love, Baby(Ella Fitzgerald)
4) I'd Do Anything For Love (Meatloaf)
5) I'd Do Anything [from Oliver!] (Lionel Bart)
6) Anything Goes (Ethel Merman)
7)Anything For You ( Gloria Estefan)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Anything

1) Doesn't Mean Anything ( Alicia Keys)
2) Anything You Can Do (Ethel Merman)
3)I Can't Give You Anything But Love, Baby(Ella Fitzgerald)
4) I'd Do Anything For Love (Meatloaf)
5) I'd Do Anything [from Oliver!] (Lionel Bart)
6) Anything Goes (Ethel Merman)
7)Anything For You ( Gloria Estefan)
8) Anything But Me (Phish)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Anything

1) Doesn't Mean Anything ( Alicia Keys)
2) Anything You Can Do (Ethel Merman)
3)I Can't Give You Anything But Love, Baby(Ella Fitzgerald)
4) I'd Do Anything For Love (Meatloaf)
5) I'd Do Anything [from Oliver!] (Lionel Bart)
6) Anything Goes (Ethel Merman)
7)Anything For You ( Gloria Estefan)
8) Anything But Me (Phish)
9) I'll Do Anything (Jackson Browne)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Anything

1) Doesn't Mean Anything ( Alicia Keys)
2) Anything You Can Do (Ethel Merman)
3)I Can't Give You Anything But Love, Baby(Ella Fitzgerald)
4) I'd Do Anything For Love (Meatloaf)
5) I'd Do Anything [from Oliver!] (Lionel Bart)
6) Anything Goes (Ethel Merman)
7)Anything For You ( Gloria Estefan)
8) Anything But Me (Phish)
9) I'll Do Anything (Jackson Browne)
10)Love Is Bigger Than Anything in Its Way ( U2)

No idea so anyone else?????


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Hair

1) Sister Golden Hair (America)


----------



## Open Book

New Theme: Hair

1) Sister Golden Hair (America)
2) Jeanie With The Light Brown Hair (Jan DeGaetani)


----------



## pianozach

New Theme: Hair

1) Sister Golden Hair (America)
2) Jeanie With The Light Brown Hair (Jan DeGaetani)
3) Hair (from Hair) (The Cowsills)

The ultimate Hair song

_Gimme a head with hair
Long, beautiful hair
Shining, gleaming
Streaming, flaxen, waxen

Give me down to there (Hair!)
Shoulder length or longer hair (Hair!)
Here baby, there mama
Everywhere daddy daddy

Hair (Hair! Hair! Hair! Hair! Hair! Hair!)
Grow it, show it
Long as I can grow it
My hair_


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Hair

1) Sister Golden Hair (America)
2) Jeanie With The Light Brown Hair (Jan DeGaetani)
3) Hair (from Hair) (The Cowsills)
4) Almost Cut My Hair ( Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Hair

1) Sister Golden Hair (America)
2) Jeanie With The Light Brown Hair (Jan DeGaetani)
3) Hair (from Hair) (The Cowsills)
4) Almost Cut My Hair ( Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)
5) Whip My Hair (Willow Smith)


----------



## Open Book

New Theme: Hair

1) Sister Golden Hair (America)
2) Jeanie With The Light Brown Hair (Jan DeGaetani)
3) Hair (from Hair) (The Cowsills)
4) Almost Cut My Hair ( Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)
5) Whip My Hair (Willow Smith)
6) Devil's Haircut (Beck)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Hair

1) Sister Golden Hair (America)
2) Jeanie With The Light Brown Hair (Jan DeGaetani)
3) Hair (from Hair) (The Cowsills)
4) Almost Cut My Hair ( Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)
5) Whip My Hair (Willow Smith)
6) Devil's Haircut (Beck)
7) Colours (Donovan)

_Yellow is the colour of my true love's hair_


----------



## cougarjuno

New Theme: Hair

1) Sister Golden Hair (America)
2) Jeanie With The Light Brown Hair (Jan DeGaetani)
3) Hair (from Hair) (The Cowsills)
4) Almost Cut My Hair ( Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)
5) Whip My Hair (Willow Smith)
6) Devil's Haircut (Beck)
7) Colours (Donovan)
8) I'm Gonna Wash That Man Right Outa My Hair (Mary Martin)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Hair

1) Sister Golden Hair (America)
2) Jeanie With The Light Brown Hair (Jan DeGaetani)
3) Hair (from Hair) (The Cowsills)
4) Almost Cut My Hair ( Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)
5) Whip My Hair (Willow Smith)
6) Devil's Haircut (Beck)
7) Colours (Donovan)
8) I'm Gonna Wash That Man Right Outa My Hair (Mary Martin)
9)Pretty Golden Hair ( Al Stewart)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Hair

1) Sister Golden Hair (America)
2) Jeanie With The Light Brown Hair (Jan DeGaetani)
3) Hair (from Hair) (The Cowsills)
4) Almost Cut My Hair ( Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)
5) Whip My Hair (Willow Smith)
6) Devil's Haircut (Beck)
7) Colours (Donovan)
8) I'm Gonna Wash That Man Right Outa My Hair (Mary Martin)
9)Pretty Golden Hair ( Al Stewart)
10) Witchy Woman (Eagles)

_Raven hair and ruby lips
Sparks fly from her fingertips_

I started this theme, so someone else can start the next one.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Next

1) If You Tolerate This Your Children Will Be Next ( Manic Street Preachers)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Next

1) If You Tolerate This Your Children Will Be Next ( Manic Street Preachers)
2) I Wanna Get Next To You (Rose Royce)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Next

1) If You Tolerate This Your Children Will Be Next ( Manic Street Preachers)
2) I Wanna Get Next To You (Rose Royce)
3) Who'll Be The Next In Line (The Kinks)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Next

1) If You Tolerate This Your Children Will Be Next ( Manic Street Preachers)
2) I Wanna Get Next To You (Rose Royce)
3) Who'll Be The Next In Line (The Kinks)
4)I Can't Get Next To You ( The Temptations)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Next

1) If You Tolerate This Your Children Will Be Next (Manic Street Preachers)
2) I Wanna Get Next To You (Rose Royce)
3) Who'll Be The Next In Line (The Kinks)
4)I Can't Get Next To You (The Temptations)
5) Next To You, Next To Me (Rascal Flatts)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Next

1) If You Tolerate This Your Children Will Be Next (Manic Street Preachers)
2) I Wanna Get Next To You (Rose Royce)
3) Who'll Be The Next In Line (The Kinks)
4)I Can't Get Next To You (The Temptations)
5) Next To You, Next To Me (Rascal Flatts)
6) Before The Next Teardrop Falls (Freddy Fender)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Next

1) If You Tolerate This Your Children Will Be Next (Manic Street Preachers)
2) I Wanna Get Next To You (Rose Royce)
3) Who'll Be The Next In Line (The Kinks)
4)I Can't Get Next To You (The Temptations)
5) Next To You, Next To Me (Rascal Flatts)
6) Before The Next Teardrop Falls (Freddy Fender)
7) The Next Time ( Cliff Richard)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Next

1) If You Tolerate This Your Children Will Be Next (Manic Street Preachers)
2) I Wanna Get Next To You (Rose Royce)
3) Who'll Be The Next In Line (The Kinks)
4)I Can't Get Next To You (The Temptations)
5) Next To You, Next To Me (Rascal Flatts)
6) Before The Next Teardrop Falls (Freddy Fender)
7) The Next Time ( Cliff Richard)
8) Send In The Clowns (Judy Collins)

_But where are the clowns?
There ought to be clowns
Well, maybe next year_


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Next

1) If You Tolerate This Your Children Will Be Next (Manic Street Preachers)
2) I Wanna Get Next To You (Rose Royce)
3) Who'll Be The Next In Line (The Kinks)
4)I Can't Get Next To You (The Temptations)
5) Next To You, Next To Me (Rascal Flatts)
6) Before The Next Teardrop Falls (Freddy Fender)
7) The Next Time ( Cliff Richard)
8) Send In The Clowns (Judy Collins)
9) Who'll Be The Next In Line ( The Kinks)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Next

1) If You Tolerate This Your Children Will Be Next (Manic Street Preachers)
2) I Wanna Get Next To You (Rose Royce)
3) Who'll Be The Next In Line (The Kinks)
4)I Can't Get Next To You (The Temptations)
5) Next To You, Next To Me (Rascal Flatts)
6) Before The Next Teardrop Falls (Freddy Fender)
7) The Next Time ( Cliff Richard)
8) Send In The Clowns (Judy Collins)
9) Who'll Be The Next In Line ( The Kinks)
10) The Next Time I Fall (Peter Cetera)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Someone else can start the next theme.


----------



## Open Book

No, number 9 duplicates number 3.


----------



## Starving Wolf

Then we still need #9 and #10, because I can't post 2 in a row.


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Next

1) If You Tolerate This Your Children Will Be Next (Manic Street Preachers)
2) I Wanna Get Next To You (Rose Royce)
3) Who'll Be The Next In Line (The Kinks)
4)I Can't Get Next To You (The Temptations)
5) Next To You, Next To Me (Rascal Flatts)
6) Before The Next Teardrop Falls (Freddy Fender)
7) The Next Time ( Cliff Richard)
8) Send In The Clowns (Judy Collins)
9) The Next Time I Fall (Peter Cetera)
10) Next Time You See Me (Grateful Dead)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Before

1) Before You Accuse Me (Eric Clapton)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Before

1) Before You Accuse Me (Eric Clapton)
2) Before the Dawn (sweet song by Judas Priest!)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Before

1) Before You Accuse Me (Eric Clapton)
2) Before the Dawn (sweet song by Judas Priest!)
3) The Night Before (The Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Before

1) Before You Accuse Me (Eric Clapton)
2) Before the Dawn (sweet song by Judas Priest!)
3) The Night Before (The Beatles)
4) Before the Lobotomy ( Green Day)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Before

1) Before You Accuse Me (Eric Clapton)
2) Before the Dawn (sweet song by Judas Priest!)
3) The Night Before (The Beatles)
4) Before the Lobotomy ( Green Day)
5) To All the Girls I've Loved Before (Willie Nelson, Julio Iglesias)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Before

1) Before You Accuse Me (Eric Clapton)
2) Before the Dawn (sweet song by Judas Priest!)
3) The Night Before (The Beatles)
4) Before the Lobotomy ( Green Day)
5) To All the Girls I've Loved Before (Willie Nelson, Julio Iglesias)
6) Just a Song Before I Go (Crosby, Stills & Nash)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Before

1) Before You Accuse Me (Eric Clapton)
2) Before the Dawn (sweet song by Judas Priest!)
3) The Night Before (The Beatles)
4) Before the Lobotomy ( Green Day)
5) To All the Girls I've Loved Before (Willie Nelson, Julio Iglesias)
6) Just a Song Before I Go (Crosby, Stills & Nash)
7) Never Knew Love Like This Before (Stephanie Mills)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Before

1) Before You Accuse Me (Eric Clapton)
2) Before the Dawn (sweet song by Judas Priest!)
3) The Night Before (The Beatles)
4) Before the Lobotomy ( Green Day)
5) To All the Girls I've Loved Before (Willie Nelson, Julio Iglesias)
6) Just a Song Before I Go (Crosby, Stills & Nash)
7) Never Knew Love Like This Before (Stephanie Mills)
8) I've Seen That Face Before (Grace Jones )


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Before

1) Before You Accuse Me (Eric Clapton)
2) Before the Dawn (sweet song by Judas Priest!)
3) The Night Before (The Beatles)
4) Before the Lobotomy ( Green Day)
5) To All the Girls I've Loved Before (Willie Nelson, Julio Iglesias)
6) Just a Song Before I Go (Crosby, Stills & Nash)
7) Never Knew Love Like This Before (Stephanie Mills)
8) I've Seen That Face Before (Grace Jones )
9) Beyond And Before (Yes)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Before

1) Before You Accuse Me (Eric Clapton)
2) Before the Dawn (sweet song by Judas Priest!)
3) The Night Before (The Beatles)
4) Before the Lobotomy ( Green Day)
5) To All the Girls I've Loved Before (Willie Nelson, Julio Iglesias)
6) Just a Song Before I Go (Crosby, Stills & Nash)
7) Never Knew Love Like This Before (Stephanie Mills)
8) I've Seen That Face Before (Grace Jones )
9) Beyond And Before (Yes)
10) Before Anyone Knew Our Name ( Stereophonics)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Fight

1) Fight Like A Brave (Red Hot Chili Peppers)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Fight

1) Fight Like A Brave (Red Hot Chili Peppers)
2) Stand and Fight (James Taylor)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Fight

1) Fight Like A Brave (Red Hot Chili Peppers)
2) Stand and Fight (James Taylor)
3) Fight The Power (Public Enemy)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Fight

1) Fight Like A Brave (Red Hot Chili Peppers)
2) Stand and Fight (James Taylor)
3) Fight The Power (Public Enemy)
4) Saturday Night's Alright (For Fighting) ( Elton John)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Fight

1) Fight Like A Brave (Red Hot Chili Peppers)
2) Stand and Fight (James Taylor)
3) Fight The Power (Public Enemy)
4) Saturday Night's Alright (For Fighting) (Elton John)
5) Fight Fiercely, Harvard (Tom Lehrer)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Fight

1) Fight Like A Brave (Red Hot Chili Peppers)
2) Stand and Fight (James Taylor)
3) Fight The Power (Public Enemy)
4) Saturday Night's Alright (For Fighting) (Elton John)
5) Fight Fiercely, Harvard (Tom Lehrer)
6) Fight For Your Right (Beastie Boys)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Fight

1) Fight Like A Brave (Red Hot Chili Peppers)
2) Stand and Fight (James Taylor)
3) Fight The Power (Public Enemy)
4) Saturday Night's Alright (For Fighting) (Elton John)
5) Fight Fiercely, Harvard (Tom Lehrer)
6) Fight For Your Right (Beastie Boys)
7) Don't Fight It (Kenny Loggins)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Fight

1) Fight Like A Brave (Red Hot Chili Peppers)
2) Stand and Fight (James Taylor)
3) Fight The Power (Public Enemy)
4) Saturday Night's Alright (For Fighting) (Elton John)
5) Fight Fiercely, Harvard (Tom Lehrer)
6) Fight For Your Right (Beastie Boys)
7) Don't Fight It (Kenny Loggins)
8) Can't Fight This Feeling (REO Speedwagon)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Fight

1) Fight Like A Brave (Red Hot Chili Peppers)
2) Stand and Fight (James Taylor)
3) Fight The Power (Public Enemy)
4) Saturday Night's Alright (For Fighting) (Elton John)
5) Fight Fiercely, Harvard (Tom Lehrer)
6) Fight For Your Right (Beastie Boys)
7) Don't Fight It (Kenny Loggins)
8) Can't Fight This Feeling (REO Speedwagon)
9) Fight Fire With Fire ( Metallica)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Fight

1) Fight Like A Brave (Red Hot Chili Peppers)
2) Stand and Fight (James Taylor)
3) Fight The Power (Public Enemy)
4) Saturday Night's Alright (For Fighting) (Elton John)
5) Fight Fiercely, Harvard (Tom Lehrer)
6) Fight For Your Right (Beastie Boys)
7) Don't Fight It (Kenny Loggins)
8) Can't Fight This Feeling (REO Speedwagon)
9) Fight Fire With Fire ( Metallica)
10) Street Fighting Man (Rolling Stones)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: hold/holding

1) Hold Your Head Up (Argent)


----------



## pianozach

New Theme: hold/holding

1) Hold Your Head Up (Argent)
2) Hold Out Your Hand (Chris Squire)


----------



## Open Book

New Theme: hold/holding

1) Hold Your Head Up (Argent)
2) Hold Out Your Hand (Chris Squire)
3) Hard Times (James Taylor)

_Hard times, hard times,
Holding it together ain't always easy.
.
Now, we've got to hold on, got to hold on.
_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New Theme: hold/holding

1) Hold Your Head Up (Argent)
2) Hold Out Your Hand (Chris Squire)
3) Hard Times (James Taylor) 
4) Hold On (Tom Waits)


----------



## cougarjuno

New Theme: hold/holding

1) Hold Your Head Up (Argent)
2) Hold Out Your Hand (Chris Squire)
3) Hard Times (James Taylor)
4) Hold On (Tom Waits)
5) Hold the Line (Toto)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: hold/holding

1) Hold Your Head Up (Argent)
2) Hold Out Your Hand (Chris Squire)
3) Hard Times (James Taylor)
4) Hold On (Tom Waits)
5) Hold the Line (Toto)
6) Holding Out For A Hero (Bonnie Tyler)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: hold/holding

1) Hold Your Head Up (Argent)
2) Hold Out Your Hand (Chris Squire)
3) Hard Times (James Taylor)
4) Hold On (Tom Waits)
5) Hold the Line (Toto)
6) Holding Out For A Hero (Bonnie Tyler)
7) Devil's Got A Hold of Me ( Travis Barker)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: hold/holding

1) Hold Your Head Up (Argent)
2) Hold Out Your Hand (Chris Squire)
3) Hard Times (James Taylor)
4) Hold On (Tom Waits)
5) Hold the Line (Toto)
6) Holding Out For A Hero (Bonnie Tyler)
7) Devil's Got A Hold of Me ( Travis Barker)
8) I Wanna Hold Your Hand (Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: hold/holding

1) Hold Your Head Up (Argent)
2) Hold Out Your Hand (Chris Squire)
3) Hard Times (James Taylor)
4) Hold On (Tom Waits)
5) Hold the Line (Toto)
6) Holding Out For A Hero (Bonnie Tyler)
7) Devil's Got A Hold of Me ( Travis Barker)
8) I Wanna Hold Your Hand (Beatles)
9) Holding Back The Years ( Simply Red)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: hold/holding

1) Hold Your Head Up (Argent)
2) Hold Out Your Hand (Chris Squire)
3) Hard Times (James Taylor)
4) Hold On (Tom Waits)
5) Hold the Line (Toto)
6) Holding Out For A Hero (Bonnie Tyler)
7) Devil's Got A Hold of Me ( Travis Barker)
8) I Wanna Hold Your Hand (Beatles)
9) Holding Back The Years ( Simply Red)
10) Hold Me Now (Thompson Twins)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Hang/Hanging

1) Hang On Sloopy (McCoys)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Hang/Hanging

1) Hang On Sloopy (McCoys)
2) Hang In Long Enough (Phil Collins)


----------



## cougarjuno

New Theme: Hang/Hanging

1) Hang On Sloopy (McCoys)
2) Hang In Long Enough (Phil Collins)
3) Hang Fire (Rolling Stones)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Hang/Hanging

1) Hang On Sloopy (McCoys)
2) Hang In Long Enough (Phil Collins)
3) Hang Fire (Rolling Stones)
4) You Keep Me Hangin' On (Vanilla Fudge)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Hang/Hanging

1) Hang On Sloopy (McCoys)
2) Hang In Long Enough (Phil Collins)
3) Hang Fire (Rolling Stones)
4) You Keep Me Hangin' On (Vanilla Fudge)
5) How Can We Hang On To A Dream (Tim Hardin )


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Hang/Hanging

1) Hang On Sloopy (McCoys)
2) Hang In Long Enough (Phil Collins)
3) Hang Fire (Rolling Stones)
4) You Keep Me Hangin' On (Vanilla Fudge)
5) How Can We Hang On To A Dream (Tim Hardin)
6) Chantilly Lace (Big Bopper)

_Chantilly lace and a pretty face
And a ponytail hangin' down_


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Hang/Hanging

1) Hang On Sloopy (McCoys)
2) Hang In Long Enough (Phil Collins)
3) Hang Fire (Rolling Stones)
4) You Keep Me Hangin' On (Vanilla Fudge)
5) How Can We Hang On To A Dream (Tim Hardin)
6) Chantilly Lace (Big Bopper)
7) Come Back And Finish What You Started. (Gladys Knight & The Pips )


----------



## pianozach

New Theme: Hang/Hanging

1) Hang On Sloopy (McCoys)
2) Hang In Long Enough (Phil Collins)
3) Hang Fire (Rolling Stones)
4) You Keep Me Hangin' On (Vanilla Fudge)
5) How Can We Hang On To A Dream (Tim Hardin)
6) Chantilly Lace (Big Bopper)
7) Gallows Pole (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Hang/Hanging

1) Hang On Sloopy (McCoys)
2) Hang In Long Enough (Phil Collins)
3) Hang Fire (Rolling Stones)
4) You Keep Me Hangin' On (Vanilla Fudge)
5) How Can We Hang On To A Dream (Tim Hardin)
6) Chantilly Lace (Big Bopper)
7) Come Back And Finish What You Started. (Gladys Knight & The Pips )
8) Gallows Pole (Led Zeppelin) corrected post 
9) Hangin' On ( Chris Young)


----------



## cougarjuno

New Theme: Hang/Hanging

1) Hang On Sloopy (McCoys)
2) Hang In Long Enough (Phil Collins)
3) Hang Fire (Rolling Stones)
4) You Keep Me Hangin' On (Vanilla Fudge)
5) How Can We Hang On To A Dream (Tim Hardin)
6) Chantilly Lace (Big Bopper)
7) Come Back And Finish What You Started. (Gladys Knight & The Pips )
8) Gallows Pole (Led Zeppelin) corrected post
9) Hangin' On ( Chris Young)
10) The Hanging Tree (Marty Robbins)


----------



## cougarjuno

New Theme: Crimes

1) Robbery, Assault and Battery (Genesis)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Crimes

1) Robbery, Assault and Battery (Genesis)
2) The Killing Of Georgie [Part 1 & Part 2] (Rod Stewart)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Crimes

1) Robbery, Assault and Battery (Genesis)
2) The Killing Of Georgie [Part 1 & Part 2] (Rod Stewart)
3) Word Crimes ( Weird Al Yankovic)


----------



## cougarjuno

New Theme: Crimes

1) Robbery, Assault and Battery (Genesis)
2) The Killing Of Georgie [Part 1 & Part 2] (Rod Stewart)
3) Word Crimes ( Weird Al Yankovic)
4) Murder By Numbers (The Police)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Crimes

1) Robbery, Assault and Battery (Genesis)
2) The Killing Of Georgie [Part 1 & Part 2] (Rod Stewart)
3) Word Crimes ( Weird Al Yankovic)
4) Murder By Numbers (The Police)
5) Criminal (Fiona Apple)


----------



## Azol

New Theme: Crimes

1) Robbery, Assault and Battery (Genesis)
2) The Killing Of Georgie [Part 1 & Part 2] (Rod Stewart)
3) Word Crimes ( Weird Al Yankovic)
4) Murder By Numbers (The Police)
5) Criminal (Fiona Apple) 
6) Killer (Van Der Graaf Generator)


----------



## pianozach

New Theme: Crimes

1) Robbery, Assault and Battery (Genesis)
2) The Killing Of Georgie [Part 1 & Part 2] (Rod Stewart)
3) Word Crimes ( Weird Al Yankovic)
4) Murder By Numbers (The Police)
5) Criminal (Fiona Apple) 
6) Killer (Van Der Graaf Generator)
7) Bohemian Rhapsody (Queen)

_"Mama
Just killed a man
Put a gun against his head
Pulled my trigger now he's dead . . . "_


----------



## cougarjuno

New Theme: Crimes

1) Robbery, Assault and Battery (Genesis)
2) The Killing Of Georgie [Part 1 & Part 2] (Rod Stewart)
3) Word Crimes ( Weird Al Yankovic)
4) Murder By Numbers (The Police)
5) Criminal (Fiona Apple)
6) Killer (Van Der Graaf Generator)
7) Bohemian Rhapsody (Queen)
8) Crime of the Century (Supertramp)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Crimes

1) Robbery, Assault and Battery (Genesis)
2) The Killing Of Georgie [Part 1 & Part 2] (Rod Stewart)
3) Word Crimes ( Weird Al Yankovic)
4) Murder By Numbers (The Police)
5) Criminal (Fiona Apple)
6) Killer (Van Der Graaf Generator)
7) Bohemian Rhapsody (Queen)
8) Crime of the Century (Supertramp)
9) I Shot The Sheriff (Eric Clapton)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New Theme: Crimes

1) Robbery, Assault and Battery (Genesis)
2) The Killing Of Georgie [Part 1 & Part 2] (Rod Stewart)
3) Word Crimes ( Weird Al Yankovic)
4) Murder By Numbers (The Police)
5) Criminal (Fiona Apple)
6) Killer (Van Der Graaf Generator)
7) Bohemian Rhapsody (Queen)
8) Crime of the Century (Supertramp)
9) I Shot The Sheriff (Eric Clapton)
10) Smooth Criminal (Michael Jackson)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Songs about Hollywood!

1) Lost In Hollywood (SOAD)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Songs about Hollywood!

1) Lost In Hollywood (SOAD)
2) Celluloid Heroes (Kinks)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Songs about Hollywood!

1) Lost In Hollywood (SOAD)
2) Say Goodbye to Hollywood (Billy Joel)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Songs about Hollywood!

1) Lost In Hollywood (SOAD)
2) Celluloid Heroes (Kinks)
3) Say Goodbye to Hollywood (Billy Joel)
4) Old School Hollywood (SOAD)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Songs about Hollywood!

1) Lost In Hollywood (SOAD)
2) Celluloid Heroes (Kinks)
3) Say Goodbye to Hollywood (Billy Joel)
4) Old School Hollywood (SOAD)
5) 20th Century Fox (Doors)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Songs about Hollywood!

1) Lost In Hollywood (SOAD)
2) Celluloid Heroes (Kinks)
3) Say Goodbye to Hollywood (Billy Joel)
4) Old School Hollywood (SOAD)
5) 20th Century Fox (Doors)
6) Mary C. Brown and The Hollywood Sign (Dory Previn)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs about Hollywood!

1) Lost In Hollywood (SOAD)
2) Celluloid Heroes (Kinks)
3) Say Goodbye to Hollywood (Billy Joel)
4) Old School Hollywood (SOAD)
5) 20th Century Fox (Doors)
6) Mary C. Brown and The Hollywood Sign (Dory Previn)
7) Hollywood Hopeful (Loudon Wainwright III )


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Songs about Hollywood!

1) Lost In Hollywood (SOAD)
2) Celluloid Heroes (Kinks)
3) Say Goodbye to Hollywood (Billy Joel)
4) Old School Hollywood (SOAD)
5) 20th Century Fox (Doors)
6) Mary C. Brown and The Hollywood Sign (Dory Previn)
7) Hollywood Hopeful (Loudon Wainwright III )
8) Hollywood & Vine (Rick Braun)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs about Hollywood!

1) Lost In Hollywood (SOAD)
2) Celluloid Heroes (Kinks)
3) Say Goodbye to Hollywood (Billy Joel)
4) Old School Hollywood (SOAD)
5) 20th Century Fox (Doors)
6) Mary C. Brown and The Hollywood Sign (Dory Previn)
7) Hollywood Hopeful (Loudon Wainwright III )
8) Hollywood & Vine (Rick Braun)
9) In Hollywood (Everybody Is A Star) ( Village People )


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Songs about Hollywood!

1) Lost In Hollywood (SOAD)
2) Celluloid Heroes (Kinks)
3) Say Goodbye to Hollywood (Billy Joel)
4) Old School Hollywood (SOAD)
5) 20th Century Fox (Doors)
6) Mary C. Brown and The Hollywood Sign (Dory Previn)
7) Hollywood Hopeful (Loudon Wainwright III )
8) Hollywood & Vine (Rick Braun)
9) In Hollywood (Everybody Is A Star) ( Village People )
10) Hollywood Nights ( Bob Seger & The Silver Bullet Band)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Someone else can choose the next theme.


----------



## Rogerx

New them: Garden/ Gardening 


1)Garden Party ( Rick Nelson)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New them: Garden/ Gardening 


1)Garden Party ( Rick Nelson)
2) Octopus's Garden (Beatles)


----------



## pianozach

New them: Garden/ Gardening 


1) Garden Party (Rick Nelson)
2) Octopus's Garden (Beatles)
3) The Grand Vizier's Garden Party (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Open Book

New them: Garden/ Gardening

1) Garden Party (Rick Nelson)
2) Octopus's Garden (Beatles)
3) The Grand Vizier's Garden Party (Pink Floyd)
4) Garden of Earthly Delights (XTC)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New them: Garden/ Gardening

1) Garden Party (Rick Nelson)
2) Octopus's Garden (Beatles)
3) The Grand Vizier's Garden Party (Pink Floyd)
4) Garden of Earthly Delights (XTC)
5) Empty Garden (Elton John)


----------



## cougarjuno

New them: Garden/ Gardening

1) Garden Party (Rick Nelson)
2) Octopus's Garden (Beatles)
3) The Grand Vizier's Garden Party (Pink Floyd)
4) Garden of Earthly Delights (XTC)
5) Empty Garden (Elton John)
6) Strawberries Are Growing in My Garden (And It's Wintertime) - (Lida Husik)


----------



## Rogerx

New them: Garden/ Gardening

1) Garden Party (Rick Nelson)
2) Octopus's Garden (Beatles)
3) The Grand Vizier's Garden Party (Pink Floyd)
4) Garden of Earthly Delights (XTC)
5) Empty Garden (Elton John)
6) Strawberries Are Growing in My Garden (And It's Wintertime) - (Lida Husik)
7) Octopus's Garden (Ringo Starr )


----------



## Starving Wolf

Octopus's Garden is already on the list, at #2.


----------



## Rogerx

New them: Garden/ Gardening

1) Garden Party (Rick Nelson)
2) Octopus's Garden (Beatles)
3) The Grand Vizier's Garden Party (Pink Floyd)
4) Garden of Earthly Delights (XTC)
5) Empty Garden (Elton John)
6) Strawberries Are Growing in My Garden (And It's Wintertime) - (Lida Husik)
7) Bed of roses ( Bon Jovi ) corrected list


----------



## pianozach

New them: Garden/ Gardening

1) Garden Party (Rick Nelson)
2) Octopus's Garden (Beatles)
3) The Grand Vizier's Garden Party (Pink Floyd)
4) Garden of Earthly Delights (XTC)
5) Empty Garden (Elton John)
6) Strawberries Are Growing in My Garden (And It's Wintertime) - (Lida Husik)
7) Bed of Roses (Bon Jovi) corrected list
8) In-a-Gadda-Da-Vida (Iron Butterfly)

_Originally intended to be *In the Garden of Eden*, but when drunk lead singer Doug Ingle slurred it horribly, drummer Ron Bushy interpreted it as *In-a-Gadda-Da-Vida*, and the new title and lyric stuck_.


----------



## Rogerx

New them: Garden/ Gardening

1) Garden Party (Rick Nelson)
2) Octopus's Garden (Beatles)
3) The Grand Vizier's Garden Party (Pink Floyd)
4) Garden of Earthly Delights (XTC)
5) Empty Garden (Elton John)
6) Strawberries Are Growing in My Garden (And It's Wintertime) - (Lida Husik)
7) Bed of Roses (Bon Jovi) corrected list
8) In-a-Gadda-Da-Vida (Iron Butterfly)
9) I Beg Your Pardon (I Never Promised You A Rose Garden)( Lynn Anderson )


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Garden/ Gardening

1) Garden Party (Rick Nelson)
2) Octopus's Garden (Beatles)
3) The Grand Vizier's Garden Party (Pink Floyd)
4) Garden of Earthly Delights (XTC)
5) Empty Garden (Elton John)
6) Strawberries Are Growing in My Garden (And It's Wintertime) - (Lida Husik)
7) Bed of Roses (Bon Jovi) corrected list
8) In-a-Gadda-Da-Vida (Iron Butterfly)
9) I Beg Your Pardon (I Never Promised You A Rose Garden)( Lynn Anderson )
10) Garden of Simple ( Ani Difranco)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Simple/simply

1) Simply Irresistible (Robert Palmer)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Simple/simply

1) Simply Irresistible (Robert Palmer)
2) Simple Song Of Freedom (Tim Hardin )


----------



## pianozach

New Theme: Simple/simply

1) Simply Irresistible (Robert Palmer)
2) Simple Song Of Freedom (Tim Hardin)
3) Simple Twist of Fate (Bob Dylan


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Simple/simply

1) Simply Irresistible (Robert Palmer)
2) Simple Song Of Freedom (Tim Hardin)
3) Simple Twist of Fate (Bob Dylan)
4) Garden Of Simple (Ani Difranco)


----------



## SanAntone

New Theme: Simple/simply

1) Simply Irresistible (Robert Palmer)
2) Simple Song Of Freedom (Tim Hardin)
3) Simple Twist of Fate (Bob Dylan)
4) Garden Of Simple (Ani Difranco) 
5) Sing a Simple Song (Sly and the Family Stone)


----------



## pianozach

New Theme: Simple/simply

1) Simply Irresistible (Robert Palmer)
2) Simple Song Of Freedom (Tim Hardin)
3) Simple Twist of Fate (Bob Dylan)
4) Garden Of Simple (Ani Difranco) 
5) Sing a Simple Song (Sly and the Family Stone)
6) Simply Shady (George Harrison)


----------



## cougarjuno

New Theme: Simple/simply

1) Simply Irresistible (Robert Palmer)
2) Simple Song Of Freedom (Tim Hardin)
3) Simple Twist of Fate (Bob Dylan)
4) Garden Of Simple (Ani Difranco)
5) Sing a Simple Song (Sly and the Family Stone)
6) Simply Shady (George Harrison)
7) Simple Man (Lynyrd Skynyrd)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Simple/simply

1) Simply Irresistible (Robert Palmer)
2) Simple Song Of Freedom (Tim Hardin)
3) Simple Twist of Fate (Bob Dylan)
4) Garden Of Simple (Ani Difranco)
5) Sing a Simple Song (Sly and the Family Stone)
6) Simply Shady (George Harrison)
7) Simple Man (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
8)What's Simple Is True( Jewel)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Simple/simply

1) Simply Irresistible (Robert Palmer)
2) Simple Song Of Freedom (Tim Hardin)
3) Simple Twist of Fate (Bob Dylan)
4) Garden Of Simple (Ani Difranco)
5) Sing a Simple Song (Sly and the Family Stone)
6) Simply Shady (George Harrison)
7) Simple Man (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
8) What's Simple Is True( Jewel)
9) Simple (Phish)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Simple/simply

1) Simply Irresistible (Robert Palmer)
2) Simple Song Of Freedom (Tim Hardin)
3) Simple Twist of Fate (Bob Dylan)
4) Garden Of Simple (Ani Difranco)
5) Sing a Simple Song (Sly and the Family Stone)
6) Simply Shady (George Harrison)
7) Simple Man (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
8) What's Simple Is True( Jewel)
9) Simple (Phish)
10)Simply the best (Tina Turner)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Anger/ rage 

1) Angry Young Man ( Billy Joel)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Anger/ rage 

1) Angry Young Man ( Billy Joel)
2) Fooling Yourself (The Angry Young Man) (Styx)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Anger/ rage 

1) Angry Young Man ( Billy Joel)
2) Fooling Yourself (The Angry Young Man) (Styx)
3) Under a Raging Moon (Roger Daltrey)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Anger/ rage

1) Angry Young Man ( Billy Joel)
2) Fooling Yourself (The Angry Young Man) (Styx)
3) Under a Raging Moon (Roger Daltrey)
4) American Pie (Don McLean)

_Oh, and as I watched him on the stage
My hands were clenched in fists of rage_


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Anger/ rage

1) Angry Young Man ( Billy Joel)
2) Fooling Yourself (The Angry Young Man) (Styx)
3) Under a Raging Moon (Roger Daltrey)
4) American Pie (Don McLean)
5) Love and Anger (Kate Bush)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Anger/ rage

1) Angry Young Man ( Billy Joel)
2) Fooling Yourself (The Angry Young Man) (Styx)
3) Under a Raging Moon (Roger Daltrey)
4) American Pie (Don McLean)
5) Love and Anger (Kate Bush)
6) Don't Look Back In Anger ( Oasis)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Anger/ rage

1) Angry Young Man ( Billy Joel)
2) Fooling Yourself (The Angry Young Man) (Styx)
3) Under a Raging Moon (Roger Daltrey)
4) American Pie (Don McLean)
5) Love and Anger (Kate Bush)
6) Don't Look Back In Anger ( Oasis)
7) Angry Anymore (Ani Difranco)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Anger/ rage

1) Angry Young Man ( Billy Joel)
2) Fooling Yourself (The Angry Young Man) (Styx)
3) Under a Raging Moon (Roger Daltrey)
4) American Pie (Don McLean)
5) Love and Anger (Kate Bush)
6) Don't Look Back In Anger ( Oasis)
7) Angry Anymore (Ani Difranco)
8) Bullet with Butterfly Wings (The Smashing Pumpkins)

_Despite all my rage, I am still just a rat in a cage_


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Anger/ rage

1) Angry Young Man ( Billy Joel)
2) Fooling Yourself (The Angry Young Man) (Styx)
3) Under a Raging Moon (Roger Daltrey)
4) American Pie (Don McLean)
5) Love and Anger (Kate Bush)
6) Don't Look Back In Anger ( Oasis)
7) Angry Anymore (Ani Difranco)
8) Bullet with Butterfly Wings (The Smashing Pumpkins)
9) Blind Rage ( Lou Reed)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Anger/ rage

1) Angry Young Man ( Billy Joel)
2) Fooling Yourself (The Angry Young Man) (Styx)
3) Under a Raging Moon (Roger Daltrey)
4) American Pie (Don McLean)
5) Love and Anger (Kate Bush)
6) Don't Look Back In Anger (Oasis)
7) Angry Anymore (Ani Difranco)
8) Bullet with Butterfly Wings (The Smashing Pumpkins)
9) Blind Rage (Lou Reed)
10) You're Breakin' My Heart (Harry Nilsson)

_You're breakin' my heart
You're tearin' it apart
So fcuk you"._


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Somebody

1) Somebody Out There (The Alan Parsons Project)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Somebody

1) Somebody Out There (The Alan Parsons Project)
2) Somebody To Love (Queen)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Somebody

1) Somebody Out There (The Alan Parsons Project)
2) Somebody To Love (Queen)
3) To Love Somebody (Bee Gees)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Somebody

1) Somebody Out There (The Alan Parsons Project)
2) Somebody To Love (Queen)
3) To Love Somebody (Bee Gees)
4) If You Love Somebody Set Them Free (Sting)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Somebody

1) Somebody Out There (The Alan Parsons Project)
2) Somebody To Love (Queen)
3) To Love Somebody (Bee Gees)
4) If You Love Somebody Set Them Free (Sting)
5) I've Just Lost Somebody (Golden Earring )


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Somebody

1) Somebody Out There (The Alan Parsons Project)
2) Somebody To Love (Queen)
3) To Love Somebody (Bee Gees)
4) If You Love Somebody Set Them Free (Sting)
5) I've Just Lost Somebody (Golden Earring )
6) Somebody To Love (Jefferson Airplane)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Somebody

1) Somebody Out There (The Alan Parsons Project)
2) Somebody To Love (Queen)
3) To Love Somebody (Bee Gees)
4) If You Love Somebody Set Them Free (Sting)
5) I've Just Lost Somebody (Golden Earring )
6) Somebody To Love (Jefferson Airplane)
7) Somebody Other than You ( David Crosby)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Somebody

1) Somebody Out There (The Alan Parsons Project)
2) Somebody To Love (Queen)
3) To Love Somebody (Bee Gees)
4) If You Love Somebody Set Them Free (Sting)
5) I've Just Lost Somebody (Golden Earring )
6) Somebody To Love (Jefferson Airplane)
7) Somebody Other than You ( David Crosby)
8) Somebody's Out There (Triumph)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Somebody

1) Somebody Out There (The Alan Parsons Project)
2) Somebody To Love (Queen)
3) To Love Somebody (Bee Gees)
4) If You Love Somebody Set Them Free (Sting)
5) I've Just Lost Somebody (Golden Earring )
6) Somebody To Love (Jefferson Airplane)
7) Somebody Other than You ( David Crosby)
8) Somebody's Out There (Triumph)
9) Somebody's Knockin' (Eric Clapton)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: Somebody

1) Somebody Out There (The Alan Parsons Project)
2) Somebody To Love (Queen)
3) To Love Somebody (Bee Gees)
4) If You Love Somebody Set Them Free (Sting)
5) I've Just Lost Somebody (Golden Earring )
6) Somebody To Love (Jefferson Airplane)
7) Somebody Other than You ( David Crosby)
8) Somebody's Out There (Triumph)
9) Somebody's Knockin' (Eric Clapton)
10) Another Somebody Done Somebody Wrong Song (B. J. Thomas)

Anyone can start a new theme.


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Rain, preferably in the title.

1) Who'll Stop The Rain (Creedence Clearwater Revival)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New Theme: Rain, preferably in the title.

1) Who'll Stop The Rain (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
2) Rain Dogs (Tom Waits)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Rain, preferably in the title.

1) Who'll Stop The Rain (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
2) Rain Dogs (Tom Waits)
3) Echoes in Rain ( Enya)


----------



## Open Book

New Theme: Rain, preferably in the title.

1) Who'll Stop The Rain (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
2) Rain Dogs (Tom Waits)
3) Echoes in Rain ( Enya)
4) Rhythm of the Rain (The Cascades)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Rain, preferably in the title.

1) Who'll Stop The Rain (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
2) Rain Dogs (Tom Waits)
3) Echoes in Rain ( Enya)
4) Rhythm of the Rain (The Cascades)
5) Rain (Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Rain, preferably in the title.

1) Who'll Stop The Rain (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
2) Rain Dogs (Tom Waits)
3) Echoes in Rain ( Enya)
4) Rhythm of the Rain (The Cascades)
5) Rain (Beatles)
6)It's Raining Men( The Weather Girls)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Rain, preferably in the title.

1) Who'll Stop The Rain (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
2) Rain Dogs (Tom Waits)
3) Echoes in Rain ( Enya)
4) Rhythm of the Rain (The Cascades)
5) Rain (Beatles)
6)It's Raining Men( The Weather Girls)
7) Rainy Days And Mondays (Carpenters)


----------



## pianozach

New Theme: Rain, preferably in the title.

1) Who'll Stop The Rain (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
2) Rain Dogs (Tom Waits)
3) Echoes in Rain (Enya)
4) Rhythm of the Rain (The Cascades)
5) Rain (Beatles)
6) It's Raining Men (The Weather Girls)
7) Rainy Days And Mondays (Carpenters)
8) Rain (Uriah Heep)

_Not the same song as #5
_


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Rain, preferably in the title.

1) Who'll Stop The Rain (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
2) Rain Dogs (Tom Waits)
3) Echoes in Rain (Enya)
4) Rhythm of the Rain (The Cascades)
5) Rain (Beatles)
6) It's Raining Men (The Weather Girls)
7) Rainy Days And Mondays (Carpenters)
8) Rain (Uriah Heep) 
9) Rainy Day Women #12 & 35 (Bob Dylan)


----------



## cougarjuno

New Theme: Rain, preferably in the title.

1) Who'll Stop The Rain (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
2) Rain Dogs (Tom Waits)
3) Echoes in Rain (Enya)
4) Rhythm of the Rain (The Cascades)
5) Rain (Beatles)
6) It's Raining Men (The Weather Girls)
7) Rainy Days And Mondays (Carpenters)
8) Rain (Uriah Heep)
9) Rainy Day Women #12 & 35 (Bob Dylan)
10) Let It Rain (Eric Clapton)


----------



## cougarjuno

New Theme: Sky /Skies, preferably in the title.

1) Mr. Blue Sky (Electric Light Orchestra)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Sky /Skies, preferably in the title.

1) Mr. Blue Sky (Electric Light Orchestra)
2) Red Skies (Fixx)


----------



## Open Book

New Theme: Sky /Skies, preferably in the title.

1) Mr. Blue Sky (Electric Light Orchestra)
2) Red Skies (Fixx)
3) Big Sky (The Kinks)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New Theme: Sky /Skies, preferably in the title.

1) Mr. Blue Sky (Electric Light Orchestra)
2) Red Skies (Fixx)
3) Big Sky (The Kinks)
4) Sky Is Over (Serj Tankian)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Sky /Skies, preferably in the title.

1) Mr. Blue Sky (Electric Light Orchestra)
2) Red Skies (Fixx)
3) Big Sky (The Kinks)
4) Sky Is Over (Serj Tankian)
5) Goodbye Blue Sky (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Sky /Skies, preferably in the title.

1) Mr. Blue Sky (Electric Light Orchestra)
2) Red Skies (Fixx)
3) Big Sky (The Kinks)
4) Sky Is Over (Serj Tankian)
5) Goodbye Blue Sky (Pink Floyd)
6) Dark Sky Island ( Enya)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Sky /Skies, preferably in the title.

1) Mr. Blue Sky (Electric Light Orchestra)
2) Red Skies (Fixx)
3) Big Sky (The Kinks)
4) Sky Is Over (Serj Tankian)
5) Goodbye Blue Sky (Pink Floyd)
6) Dark Sky Island ( Enya)
7) Eye In The Sky (Alan Parsons Project)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Sky /Skies, preferably in the title.

1) Mr. Blue Sky (Electric Light Orchestra)
2) Red Skies (Fixx)
3) Big Sky (The Kinks)
4) Sky Is Over (Serj Tankian)
5) Goodbye Blue Sky (Pink Floyd)
6) Dark Sky Island ( Enya)
7) Eye In The Sky (Alan Parsons Project)
8) Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds (The Beatles )


----------



## cougarjuno

New Theme: Sky /Skies, preferably in the title.

1) Mr. Blue Sky (Electric Light Orchestra)
2) Red Skies (Fixx)
3) Big Sky (The Kinks)
4) Sky Is Over (Serj Tankian)
5) Goodbye Blue Sky (Pink Floyd)
6) Dark Sky Island ( Enya)
7) Eye In The Sky (Alan Parsons Project)
8) Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds (The Beatles )
9) Sky Blue and Black (Jackson Browne)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Sky /Skies, preferably in the title.

1) Mr. Blue Sky (Electric Light Orchestra)
2) Red Skies (Fixx)
3) Big Sky (The Kinks)
4) Sky Is Over (Serj Tankian)
5) Goodbye Blue Sky (Pink Floyd)
6) Dark Sky Island ( Enya)
7) Eye In The Sky (Alan Parsons Project)
8) Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds (The Beatles )
9) Sky Blue and Black (Jackson Browne)
10) Sky Pilot (Eric Burden And The Animals)

Anybody can start the next theme.


----------



## Starving Wolf

Looks like everyone's missing in action today.

New Theme: miss (verb) / missed / missing

1) Missing (Everything But The Girl)


----------



## Open Book

Looks like everyone's missing in action today.

New Theme: miss (verb) / missed / missing

1) Missing (Everything But The Girl)
2) Missing You (John Waite)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: miss (verb) / missed / missing


1) Missing (Everything But The Girl)
2) Missing You (John Waite)
3)Am I Missing Something? (Jarvis Cocker)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: miss (verb) / missed / missing


1) Missing (Everything But The Girl)
2) Missing You (John Waite)
3)Am I Missing Something? (Jarvis Cocker)
4) Miss You (Rolling Stones)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: miss (verb) / missed / missing


1) Missing (Everything But The Girl)
2) Missing You (John Waite)
3) Am I Missing Something? (Jarvis Cocker)
4) Miss You (Rolling Stones)
5) I Don't Want To Miss A Thing ( Aerosmith)


----------



## pianozach

New Theme: miss (verb) / missed / missing


1) Missing (Everything But The Girl)
2) Missing You (John Waite)
3) Am I Missing Something? (Jarvis Cocker)
4) Miss You (Rolling Stones)
5) I Don't Want To Miss A Thing (Aerosmith)
6) I Missed Again (Phil Collins)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: miss (verb) / missed / missing


1) Missing (Everything But The Girl)
2) Missing You (John Waite)
3) Am I Missing Something? (Jarvis Cocker)
4) Miss You (Rolling Stones)
5) I Don't Want To Miss A Thing ( Aerosmith)
6) I Missed Again (Phil Collins)
7) Miss Me Blind (Culture Club)


----------



## cougarjuno

1) Missing (Everything But The Girl)
2) Missing You (John Waite)
3) Am I Missing Something? (Jarvis Cocker)
4) Miss You (Rolling Stones)
5) I Don't Want To Miss A Thing ( Aerosmith)
6) I Missed Again (Phil Collins)
7) Miss Me Blind (Culture Club)
8) I'm Not Gonna Miss You (Glen Campbell)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: miss (verb) / missed / missing

1) Missing (Everything But The Girl)
2) Missing You (John Waite)
3) Am I Missing Something? (Jarvis Cocker)
4) Miss You (Rolling Stones)
5) I Don't Want To Miss A Thing ( Aerosmith)
6) I Missed Again (Phil Collins)
7) Miss Me Blind (Culture Club)
8) I'm Not Gonna Miss You (Glen Campbell)
9) I'll Be Missing You (Faith Evans & Sean Combs)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: miss (verb) / missed / missing

1) Missing (Everything But The Girl)
2) Missing You (John Waite)
3) Am I Missing Something? (Jarvis Cocker)
4) Miss You (Rolling Stones)
5) I Don't Want To Miss A Thing ( Aerosmith)
6) I Missed Again (Phil Collins)
7) Miss Me Blind (Culture Club)
8) I'm Not Gonna Miss You (Glen Campbell)
9) I'll Be Missing You (Faith Evans & Sean Combs
10) Miss You Like Crazy (Natalie Cole.)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Light 


1) Blinded By The Light ( Bruce Springsteen )


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Light


1) Blinded By The Light ( Bruce Springsteen )
2) Long as I Can See the Light (Creedence Clearwater Revival)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Light


1) Blinded By The Light ( Bruce Springsteen )
2) Long as I Can See the Light (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
3) By The Light Of Day (UK)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Light


1) Blinded By The Light ( Bruce Springsteen )
2) Long as I Can See the Light (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
3) By The Light Of Day (UK)
4) The Light (Spock's Beard)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Light


1) Blinded By The Light ( Bruce Springsteen )
2) Long as I Can See the Light (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
3) By The Light Of Day (UK)
4) The Light (Spock's Beard)
5) Light Up Or Leave Me Alone (Traffic)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Light


1) Blinded By The Light ( Bruce Springsteen)
2) Long as I Can See the Light (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
3) By The Light Of Day (UK)
4) The Light (Spock's Beard)
5) Light Up Or Leave Me Alone (Traffic)
6) Light My Fire (Doors)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Light


1) Blinded By The Light ( Bruce Springsteen)
2) Long as I Can See the Light (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
3) By The Light Of Day (UK)
4) The Light (Spock's Beard)
5) Light Up Or Leave Me Alone (Traffic)
6) Light My Fire (Doors)
7) Trick Of The Light ( The Who)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Light


1) Blinded By The Light ( Bruce Springsteen)
2) Long as I Can See the Light (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
3) By The Light Of Day (UK)
4) The Light (Spock's Beard)
5) Light Up Or Leave Me Alone (Traffic)
6) Light My Fire (Doors)
7) Trick Of The Light ( The Who)
8) Heartlight (Neil Diamond)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Light


1) Blinded By The Light ( Bruce Springsteen)
2) Long as I Can See the Light (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
3) By The Light Of Day (UK)
4) The Light (Spock's Beard)
5) Light Up Or Leave Me Alone (Traffic)
6) Light My Fire (Doors)
7) Trick Of The Light ( The Who)
8) Heartlight (Neil Diamond) 
9) I Saw the Light (Todd Rundgren)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Light


1) Blinded By The Light ( Bruce Springsteen)
2) Long as I Can See the Light (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
3) By The Light Of Day (UK)
4) The Light (Spock's Beard)
5) Light Up Or Leave Me Alone (Traffic)
6) Light My Fire (Doors)
7) Trick Of The Light ( The Who)
8) Heartlight (Neil Diamond)
9) I Saw the Light (Todd Rundgren)
10) The Light That Has Lighted the World (George Harrison)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Down

1) Down the Dolce Vita (Peter Gabriel)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Down

1) Down the Dolce Vita (Peter Gabriel)
2) Don't Let Me Down (The Beatles)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Down

1) Down the Dolce Vita (Peter Gabriel)
2) Don't Let Me Down (The Beatles)
3) Going Down (Ani Difranco)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Down

1) Down the Dolce Vita (Peter Gabriel)
2) Don't Let Me Down (The Beatles)
3) Going Down (Ani Difranco) 
4) Down To You (Joni Mitchell)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Down

1) Down the Dolce Vita (Peter Gabriel)
2) Don't Let Me Down (The Beatles)
3) Going Down (Ani Difranco)
4) Down To You (Joni Mitchell)
5) Been Down So Long ( The Doors)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Down

1) Down the Dolce Vita (Peter Gabriel)
2) Don't Let Me Down (The Beatles)
3) Going Down (Ani Difranco)
4) Down To You (Joni Mitchell)
5) Been Down So Long ( The Doors)
6) Down By The River (Neil Young)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Down

1) Down the Dolce Vita (Peter Gabriel)
2) Don't Let Me Down (The Beatles)
3) Going Down (Ani Difranco)
4) Down To You (Joni Mitchell)
5) Been Down So Long ( The Doors)
6) Down By The River (Neil Young) 
7) I'm Down (The Beatles)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Down

1) Down the Dolce Vita (Peter Gabriel)
2) Don't Let Me Down (The Beatles)
3) Going Down (Ani Difranco)
4) Down To You (Joni Mitchell)
5) Been Down So Long ( The Doors)
6) Down By The River (Neil Young) 
7) I'm Down (The Beatles)
8) Don't Bring Me Down (Electric Light Orchestra)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Down

1) Down the Dolce Vita (Peter Gabriel)
2) Don't Let Me Down (The Beatles)
3) Going Down (Ani Difranco)
4) Down To You (Joni Mitchell)
5) Been Down So Long (The Doors)
6) Down By The River (Neil Young) 
7) I'm Down (The Beatles)
8) Don't Bring Me Down (Electric Light Orchestra)
9) Let It Down (George Harrison)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Down

1) Down the Dolce Vita (Peter Gabriel)
2) Don't Let Me Down (The Beatles)
3) Going Down (Ani Difranco)
4) Down To You (Joni Mitchell)
5) Been Down So Long (The Doors)
6) Down By The River (Neil Young)
7) I'm Down (The Beatles)
8) Don't Bring Me Down (Electric Light Orchestra)
9) Let It Down (George Harrison) 
10) Baby, Let Me Follow You Down (Bob Dylan)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Up

1) All Shook Up (Elvis Presley)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Up

1) All Shook Up (Elvis Presley)
2) Blow Up The Outside World ( Soundgarden)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Up

1) All Shook Up (Elvis Presley)
2) Blow Up The Outside World ( Soundgarden)
3) Lick It Up (Kiss)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Up

1) All Shook Up (Elvis Presley)
2) Blow Up The Outside World ( Soundgarden)
3) Lick It Up (Kiss) 
4) Up Up & Away , My Beautiful Balloon .( Fifth Dimension )


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Up

1) All Shook Up (Elvis Presley)
2) Blow Up The Outside World ( Soundgarden)
3) Lick It Up (Kiss)
4) Up Up & Away , My Beautiful Balloon ( Fifth Dimension ) 
5) Did You Ever Have to Make Up Your Mind? (The Lovin' Spoonful)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Up

1) All Shook Up (Elvis Presley)
2) Blow Up The Outside World ( Soundgarden)
3) Lick It Up (Kiss)
4) Up Up & Away , My Beautiful Balloon ( Fifth Dimension ) 
5) Did You Ever Have to Make Up Your Mind? (The Lovin' Spoonful)
6) Up Where We Belong (Jennifer Warnes & Joe Cocker)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Up

1) All Shook Up (Elvis Presley)
2) Blow Up The Outside World (Soundgarden)
3) Lick It Up (Kiss)
4) Up, Up & Away (The 5th Dimension) 
5) Did You Ever Have to Make Up Your Mind? (The Lovin' Spoonful)
6) Up Where We Belong (Jennifer Warnes & Joe Cocker)
7) Live It Up (Crosby, Stills & Nash)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Up

1) All Shook Up (Elvis Presley)
2) Blow Up The Outside World (Soundgarden)
3) Lick It Up (Kiss)
4) Up, Up & Away (The 5th Dimension)
5) Did You Ever Have to Make Up Your Mind? (The Lovin' Spoonful)
6) Up Where We Belong (Jennifer Warnes & Joe Cocker)
7) Live It Up (Crosby, Stills & Nash)
8) Add It Up (The Kinks)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Up

1) All Shook Up (Elvis Presley)
2) Blow Up The Outside World (Soundgarden)
3) Lick It Up (Kiss)
4) Up, Up & Away (The 5th Dimension)
5) Did You Ever Have to Make Up Your Mind? (The Lovin' Spoonful)
6) Up Where We Belong (Jennifer Warnes & Joe Cocker)
7) Live It Up (Crosby, Stills & Nash)
8) Add It Up (The Kinks)
9) Up to Me (Jethro Tull)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Up

1) All Shook Up (Elvis Presley)
2) Blow Up The Outside World (Soundgarden)
3) Lick It Up (Kiss)
4) Up, Up & Away (The 5th Dimension)
5) Did You Ever Have to Make Up Your Mind? (The Lovin' Spoonful)
6) Up Where We Belong (Jennifer Warnes & Joe Cocker)
7) Live It Up (Crosby, Stills & Nash)
8) Add It Up (The Kinks)
9) Up to Me (Jethro Tull)
10) Got To Give It Up, Part 1 (Marvin Gaye)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Anyone can start the next theme.


----------



## pianozach

Theme: People, in the title

1) Too Many People (Paul & Linda McCartney)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: People, in the title

1) Too Many People (Paul & Linda McCartney)
2) Everyday People (Sly & The Family Stone)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: People, in the title

1) Too Many People (Paul & Linda McCartney)
2) Everyday People (Sly & The Family Stone)
3) Beautiful People (Melanie)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: People, in the title

1) Too Many People (Paul & Linda McCartney)
2) Everyday People (Sly & The Family Stone)
3) Beautiful People (Melanie)
4) Give the People What They Want (The Kinks)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: People, in the title

1) Too Many People (Paul & Linda McCartney)
2) Everyday People (Sly & The Family Stone)
3) Beautiful People (Melanie)
4) Give the People What They Want (The Kinks)
5) People (Barbra Streisand)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: People, in the title

1) Too Many People (Paul & Linda McCartney)
2) Everyday People (Sly & The Family Stone)
3) Beautiful People (Melanie)
4) Give the People What They Want (The Kinks)
5) People (Barbra Streisand)
6) Shiny Happy People (R. E. M.)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: People, in the title

1) Too Many People (Paul & Linda McCartney)
2) Everyday People (Sly & The Family Stone)
3) Beautiful People (Melanie)
4) Give the People What They Want (The Kinks)
5) People (Barbra Streisand)
6) Shiny Happy People (R. E. M.)
7) (For God's Sake) Give More Power to the People (The Chi-Lites)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: People, in the title

1) Too Many People (Paul & Linda McCartney)
2) Everyday People (Sly & The Family Stone)
3) Beautiful People (Melanie)
4) Give the People What They Want (The Kinks)
5) People (Barbra Streisand)
6) Shiny Happy People (R. E. M.)
7) (For God's Sake) Give More Power to the People (The Chi-Lites)
8) Lonely People (America)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme: People, in the title

1) Too Many People (Paul & Linda McCartney)
2) Everyday People (Sly & The Family Stone)
3) Beautiful People (Melanie)
4) Give the People What They Want (The Kinks)
5) People (Barbra Streisand)
6) Shiny Happy People (R. E. M.)
7) (For God's Sake) Give More Power to the People (The Chi-Lites)
8) Lonely People (America)
9) Po-Jama People (Frank Zappa)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: People, in the title

1) Too Many People (Paul & Linda McCartney)
2) Everyday People (Sly & The Family Stone)
3) Beautiful People (Melanie)
4) Give the People What They Want (The Kinks)
5) People (Barbra Streisand)
6) Shiny Happy People (R. E. M.)
7) (For God's Sake) Give More Power to the People (The Chi-Lites)
8) Lonely People (America)
9) Po-Jama People (Frank Zappa)
10) Too Many People ( Paul McCartney)

I am trying finding a new theme, not back in a hour ...it's for anyone else


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Year in title 


1) Happy new Year ( ABBA)


----------



## pianozach

Rogerx said:


> Theme: People, in the title
> 
> 1) Too Many People (Paul & Linda McCartney)
> 2) Everyday People (Sly & The Family Stone)
> 3) Beautiful People (Melanie)
> 4) Give the People What They Want (The Kinks)
> 5) People (Barbra Streisand)
> 6) Shiny Happy People (R. E. M.)
> 7) (For God's Sake) Give More Power to the People (The Chi-Lites)
> 8) Lonely People (America)
> 9) Po-Jama People (Frank Zappa)
> 10) Too Many People ( Paul McCartney)
> 
> I am trying finding a new theme, not back in a hour ...it's for anyone else


But first you must complete the quest for a #10 that isn't the same as #1.


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Year in title


1) Happy new Year ( ABBA) 
2) It Was a Very Good Year (Frank Sinatra)


----------



## SanAntone

Here you go:

Theme: People, in the title

1) Too Many People (Paul & Linda McCartney)
2) Everyday People (Sly & The Family Stone)
3) Beautiful People (Melanie)
4) Give the People What They Want (The Kinks)
5) People (Barbra Streisand)
6) Shiny Happy People (R. E. M.)
7) (For God's Sake) Give More Power to the People (The Chi-Lites)
8) Lonely People (America)
9) Po-Jama People (Frank Zappa)
10) Ordinary People (Neil Young)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Year in title


1) Happy new Year ( ABBA) 
2) It Was a Very Good Year (Frank Sinatra)
3) Year Of The Cat (Al Stewart)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Year in title


1) Happy new Year ( ABBA) 
2) It Was a Very Good Year (Frank Sinatra)
3) Year Of The Cat (Al Stewart)
4) All Those Years Ago (George Harrison)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Year in title

1) Happy new Year ( ABBA)
2) It Was a Very Good Year (Frank Sinatra)
3) Year Of The Cat (Al Stewart)
4) All Those Years Ago (George Harrison) 
5) A Good Year For The Roses (George Jones)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Year in title

1) Happy new Year ( ABBA)
2) It Was a Very Good Year (Frank Sinatra)
3) Year Of The Cat (Al Stewart)
4) All Those Years Ago (George Harrison) 
5) A Good Year For The Roses (George Jones)
6) Thirty Years (UK)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Year in title

1) Happy new Year ( ABBA)
2) It Was a Very Good Year (Frank Sinatra)
3) Year Of The Cat (Al Stewart)
4) All Those Years Ago (George Harrison) 
5) A Good Year For The Roses (George Jones)
6) Thirty Years (UK)
7) Reelin' in the Years (Steely Dan)


----------



## Zauberfloete

New theme: Year in title

1) Happy new Year ( ABBA)
2) It Was a Very Good Year (Frank Sinatra)
3) Year Of The Cat (Al Stewart)
4) All Those Years Ago (George Harrison) 
5) A Good Year For The Roses (George Jones)
6) Thirty Years (UK)
7) Reelin' in the Years (Steely Dan)
8) New Year's Day (U2)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Year in title

1) Happy new Year ( ABBA)
2) It Was a Very Good Year (Frank Sinatra)
3) Year Of The Cat (Al Stewart)
4) All Those Years Ago (George Harrison) 
5) A Good Year For The Roses (George Jones)
6) Thirty Years (UK)
7) Reelin' in the Years (Steely Dan)
8) New Year's Day (U2)
9) Golden Years (David Bowie)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Year in title

1) Happy new Year ( ABBA)
2) It Was a Very Good Year (Frank Sinatra)
3) Year Of The Cat (Al Stewart)
4) All Those Years Ago (George Harrison)
5) A Good Year For The Roses (George Jones)
6) Thirty Years (UK)
7) Reelin' in the Years (Steely Dan)
8) New Year's Day (U2)
9) Golden Years (David Bowie) 
10) Seven Year Ache (Rosanne Cash)

New theme: Days

1) Eight Days a Week (The Beatles)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Days

1) Eight Days a Week (The Beatles)
2) Wasted Days & Wasted Nights (Freddy Fender)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Days

1) Eight Days a Week (The Beatles)
2) Wasted Days & Wasted Nights (Freddy Fender)
3) Days (The Kinks)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Days

1) Eight Days a Week (The Beatles)
2) Wasted Days & Wasted Nights (Freddy Fender)
3) Days (The Kinks)
4) One Of These Days (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Days

1) Eight Days a Week (The Beatles)
2) Wasted Days & Wasted Nights (Freddy Fender)
3) Days (The Kinks)
4) One Of These Days (Pink Floyd)
5) A Great Day For Freedom ( Pink Floyd)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Days

1) Eight Days a Week (The Beatles)
2) Wasted Days & Wasted Nights (Freddy Fender)
3) Days (The Kinks)
4) One Of These Days (Pink Floyd)
5) A Great Day For Freedom ( Pink Floyd) 
6) A Day In The Life (The Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

SanAntone said:


> Here you go:
> 
> Theme: People, in the title
> 
> 1) Too Many People (Paul & Linda McCartney)
> 2) Everyday People (Sly & The Family Stone)
> 3) Beautiful People (Melanie)
> 4) Give the People What They Want (The Kinks)
> 5) People (Barbra Streisand)
> 6) Shiny Happy People (R. E. M.)
> 7) (For God's Sake) Give More Power to the People (The Chi-Lites)
> 8) Lonely People (America)
> 9) Po-Jama People (Frank Zappa)
> 10) Ordinary People (Neil Young)


Thanks I owe you one, :cheers:


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Days

1) Eight Days a Week (The Beatles)
2) Wasted Days & Wasted Nights (Freddy Fender)
3) Days (The Kinks)
4) One Of These Days (Pink Floyd)
5) A Great Day For Freedom ( Pink Floyd)
6) A Day In The Life (The Beatles)
7) Until The Day Is Done ( R.E.M.)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Days

1) Eight Days a Week (The Beatles)
2) Wasted Days & Wasted Nights (Freddy Fender)
3) Days (The Kinks)
4) One Of These Days (Pink Floyd)
5) A Great Day For Freedom ( Pink Floyd)
6) A Day In The Life (The Beatles)
7) Until The Day Is Done ( R.E.M.)
8) These Days (Nico)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Days

1) Eight Days a Week (The Beatles)
2) Wasted Days & Wasted Nights (Freddy Fender)
3) Days (The Kinks)
4) One Of These Days (Pink Floyd)
5) A Great Day For Freedom ( Pink Floyd)
6) A Day In The Life (The Beatles)
7) Until The Day Is Done ( R.E.M.)
8) These Days (Nico)
9) Fell On Black Days ( Soundgarden)


----------



## Zauberfloete

New theme: Days

1) Eight Days a Week (The Beatles)
2) Wasted Days & Wasted Nights (Freddy Fender)
3) Days (The Kinks)
4) One Of These Days (Pink Floyd)
5) A Great Day For Freedom ( Pink Floyd)
6) A Day In The Life (The Beatles)
7) Until The Day Is Done ( R.E.M.)
8) These Days (Nico)
9) Fell On Black Days ( Soundgarden)
10) The Days (Avicii)


New theme: Travelling/journeys


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Travelling/journeys

1) Leaving on a Jet Plane. (Peter, Paul, and Mary )


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Travelling/journeys

1) Leaving on a Jet Plane. (Peter, Paul, and Mary )
2) Sentimental Journey (Doris Day)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Travelling/journeys

1) Leaving on a Jet Plane. (Peter, Paul, and Mary )
2) Sentimental Journey (Doris Day) 
3) Leaving Louisiana in the Broad Daylight (Emmylou Harris)


----------



## Malx

Travelling/journeys

1) Leaving on a Jet Plane. (Peter, Paul, and Mary )
2) Sentimental Journey (Doris Day)
3) Leaving Louisiana in the Broad Daylight (Emmylou Harris)
4) Travelling In Style - Free


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Travelling/journeys

1) Leaving on a Jet Plane. (Peter, Paul, and Mary )
2) Sentimental Journey (Doris Day)
3) Leaving Louisiana in the Broad Daylight (Emmylou Harris)
4) Travelling In Style - Free
5) (Journey to the) Center of Eternity (OZZY)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Travelling/journeys

1) Leaving on a Jet Plane. (Peter, Paul, and Mary )
2) Sentimental Journey (Doris Day)
3) Leaving Louisiana in the Broad Daylight (Emmylou Harris)
4) Travelling In Style - Free
5) (Journey to the) Center of Eternity (OZZY)
6) Journey To The Center Of The Mind (Amboy Dukes)


----------



## Malx

Travelling/journeys

1) Leaving on a Jet Plane. (Peter, Paul, and Mary )
2) Sentimental Journey (Doris Day)
3) Leaving Louisiana in the Broad Daylight (Emmylou Harris)
4) Travelling In Style - Free
5) (Journey to the) Center of Eternity (OZZY)
6) Journey To The Center Of The Mind (Amboy Dukes)
7) I Travel - Simple Minds.


----------



## Starving Wolf

Travelling/journeys

1) Leaving on a Jet Plane. (Peter, Paul, and Mary )
2) Sentimental Journey (Doris Day)
3) Leaving Louisiana in the Broad Daylight (Emmylou Harris)
4) Travelling In Style - Free
5) (Journey to the) Center of Eternity (OZZY)
6) Journey To The Center Of The Mind (Amboy Dukes)
7) I Travel - Simple Minds.
8) The Best Way To Travel (Moody Blues)


----------



## pianozach

Travelling/journeys

1) Leaving on a Jet Plane. (Peter, Paul, and Mary )
2) Sentimental Journey (Doris Day)
3) Leaving Louisiana in the Broad Daylight (Emmylou Harris)
4) Travelling In Style - Free
5) (Journey to the) Center of Eternity (OZZY)
6) Journey To The Center Of The Mind (Amboy Dukes)
7) I Travel - Simple Minds.
8) The Best Way To Travel (Moody Blues)
9) Any Road (George Harrison)

_" . . . and if you don't know where you're going, any road will take you there."_


----------



## Zauberfloete

Travelling/journeys

1) Leaving on a Jet Plane. (Peter, Paul, and Mary )
2) Sentimental Journey (Doris Day)
3) Leaving Louisiana in the Broad Daylight (Emmylou Harris)
4) Travelling In Style - Free
5) (Journey to the) Center of Eternity (OZZY)
6) Journey To The Center Of The Mind (Amboy Dukes)
7) I Travel - Simple Minds.
8) The Best Way To Travel (Moody Blues)
9) Any Road (George Harrison)
10) It's a long way to Tipperary (trad., Jack Judge and Harry Williams?)

New theme: universe


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: universe

1) Symptom of the Universe (Black Sabbath)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: universe

1) Symptom of the Universe (Black Sabbath)
2) Across The Universe (Beatles)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: universe

1) Symptom of the Universe (Black Sabbath)
2) Across The Universe (Beatles) 
3) The Bravest Man in the Universe (Bobby Womack)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: universe

1) Symptom of the Universe (Black Sabbath)
2) Across The Universe (Beatles) 
3) The Bravest Man in the Universe (Bobby Womack)
4) The Word (Moody Blues)

_This garden universe vibrates complete
Some, we get a sound so sweet_


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: universe

1) Symptom of the Universe (Black Sabbath)
2) Across The Universe (Beatles)
3) The Bravest Man in the Universe (Bobby Womack)
4) The Word (Moody Blues)
5) Edge of the Universe (Bee Gees)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: universe

1) Symptom of the Universe (Black Sabbath)
2) Across The Universe (Beatles)
3) The Bravest Man in the Universe (Bobby Womack)
4) The Word (Moody Blues)
5) Edge of the Universe (Bee Gees)
6) Private Universe (Crowded House)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: universe

1) Symptom of the Universe (Black Sabbath)
2) Across The Universe (Beatles)
3) The Bravest Man in the Universe (Bobby Womack)
4) The Word (Moody Blues)
5) Edge of the Universe (Bee Gees)
6) Private Universe (Crowded House)
7) We're All Light (XTC)

_Don't you know
At your fingertips arrayed
There's a universe of atoms that thinks you're real something_


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: universe

1) Symptom of the Universe (Black Sabbath)
2) Across The Universe (Beatles)
3) The Bravest Man in the Universe (Bobby Womack)
4) The Word (Moody Blues)
5) Edge of the Universe (Bee Gees)
6) Private Universe (Crowded House)
7) We're All Light (XTC)
8) Universal Love (Sons of Zion)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: universe

1) Symptom of the Universe (Black Sabbath)
2) Across The Universe (Beatles)
3) The Bravest Man in the Universe (Bobby Womack)
4) The Word (Moody Blues)
5) Edge of the Universe (Bee Gees)
6) Private Universe (Crowded House)
7) We're All Light (XTC)
8) Universal Love (Sons of Zion)
9) Star Trekkin' (Firm)

_Star Trekkin' across the universe
On the Starship Enterprise, under Captain Kirk _


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: universe

1) Symptom of the Universe (Black Sabbath)
2) Across The Universe (Beatles)
3) The Bravest Man in the Universe (Bobby Womack)
4) The Word (Moody Blues)
5) Edge of the Universe (Bee Gees)
6) Private Universe (Crowded House)
7) We're All Light (XTC)
8) Universal Love (Sons of Zion)
9) Star Trekkin' (Firm)
10)Master of the Universe ( Pulp)

If I am not back in 30 minutes, please feel free


----------



## Rogerx

New theme word : Nothing in title 

1) All Or Nothing (Small Faces)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme word : Nothing in title 

1) All Or Nothing (Small Faces)
2) Making Love Out Of Nothing At All (Air Supply)


----------



## pianozach

New theme word : Nothing in title 

1) All Or Nothing (Small Faces)
2) Making Love Out Of Nothing At All (Air Supply)
3 One White Duck / 010 = Nothing At All (Jethro Tull)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme word : Nothing in title

1) All Or Nothing (Small Faces)
2) Making Love Out Of Nothing At All (Air Supply)
3 One White Duck / 010 = Nothing At All (Jethro Tull)
4) King Nothing (Metallica)


----------



## Malx

New theme word : Nothing in title

1) All Or Nothing (Small Faces)
2) Making Love Out Of Nothing At All (Air Supply)
3 One White Duck / 010 = Nothing At All (Jethro Tull)
4) King Nothing (Metallica)
5) Nothing Was Delivered - The Byrds.


----------



## Zauberfloete

New theme word : Nothing in title

1) All Or Nothing (Small Faces)
2) Making Love Out Of Nothing At All (Air Supply)
3 One White Duck / 010 = Nothing At All (Jethro Tull)
4) King Nothing (Metallica)
5) Nothing Was Delivered - The Byrds.
6) Money for nothing (Dire Straits)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme word : Nothing in title

1) All Or Nothing (Small Faces)
2) Making Love Out Of Nothing At All (Air Supply)
3 One White Duck / 010 = Nothing At All (Jethro Tull)
4) King Nothing (Metallica)
5) Nothing Was Delivered - The Byrds.
6) Money for nothing (Dire Straits)
7) Nothing to Say (Jethro Tull)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme word : Nothing in title

1) All Or Nothing (Small Faces)
2) Making Love Out Of Nothing At All (Air Supply)
3) One White Duck / 010 = Nothing At All (Jethro Tull)
4) King Nothing (Metallica)
5) Nothing Was Delivered - The Byrds.
6) Money for nothing (Dire Straits)
7) Nothing to Say (Jethro Tull) 
8) Nothing Compares 2 U (Sinéad O'Connor)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme word : Nothing in title

1) All Or Nothing (Small Faces)
2) Making Love Out Of Nothing At All (Air Supply)
3) One White Duck / 010 = Nothing At All (Jethro Tull)
4) King Nothing (Metallica)
5) Nothing Was Delivered - The Byrds.
6) Money for nothing (Dire Straits)
7) Nothing to Say (Jethro Tull)
8) Nothing Compares 2 U (Sinéad O'Connor)
9) Can't Tell Me Nothing ( Kanye West)


----------



## Zauberfloete

New theme word : Nothing in title

1) All Or Nothing (Small Faces)
2) Making Love Out Of Nothing At All (Air Supply)
3) One White Duck / 010 = Nothing At All (Jethro Tull)
4) King Nothing (Metallica)
5) Nothing Was Delivered - The Byrds.
6) Money for nothing (Dire Straits)
7) Nothing to Say (Jethro Tull)
8) Nothing Compares 2 U (Sinéad O'Connor)
9) Can't Tell Me Nothing ( Kanye West)
10) I have nothing (Whitney Houston)

new theme: coffee


----------



## Starving Wolf

When you start a new theme, please include the first song.


----------



## Zauberfloete

New theme: coffee

1) Wake up and smell the coffee (The Cranberries)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: coffee

1) Wake up and smell the coffee (The Cranberries)
2) A Rock Star Bucks A Coffee Shop ( Neil Young)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: coffee

1) Wake up and smell the coffee (The Cranberries)
2) A Rock Star Bucks A Coffee Shop ( Neil Young)
3) Dog Coffee (Ani Difranco)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: coffee

1) Wake up and smell the coffee (The Cranberries)
2) A Rock Star Bucks A Coffee Shop ( Neil Young)
3) Dog Coffee (Ani Difranco)
4) You`re The Cream In My Coffee (Marlene Dietrich)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: coffee

1) Wake up and smell the coffee (The Cranberries)
2) A Rock Star Bucks A Coffee Shop ( Neil Young)
3) Dog Coffee (Ani Difranco)
4) You`re The Cream In My Coffee (Marlene Dietrich) 
5) One More Cup of Coffee (Bob Dylan)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: coffee

1) Wake up and smell the coffee (The Cranberries)
2) A Rock Star Bucks A Coffee Shop ( Neil Young)
3) Dog Coffee (Ani Difranco)
4) You`re The Cream In My Coffee (Marlene Dietrich)
5) One More Cup of Coffee (Bob Dylan)
6) Coffee Homeground (Kate Bush)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: coffee

1) Wake up and smell the coffee (The Cranberries)
2) A Rock Star Bucks A Coffee Shop ( Neil Young)
3) Dog Coffee (Ani Difranco)
4) You`re The Cream In My Coffee (Marlene Dietrich)
5) One More Cup of Coffee (Bob Dylan)
6) Coffee Homeground (Kate Bush)
7) Java (Al Hirt)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: coffee

1) Wake up and smell the coffee (The Cranberries)
2) A Rock Star Bucks A Coffee Shop ( Neil Young)
3) Dog Coffee (Ani Difranco)
4) You`re The Cream In My Coffee (Marlene Dietrich)
5) One More Cup of Coffee (Bob Dylan)
6) Coffee Homeground (Kate Bush)
7) Java (Al Hirt) 
8) Black Coffee (Sarah Vaughan)


----------



## Broos

New theme: coffee

1) Wake up and smell the coffee (The Cranberries)
2) A Rock Star Bucks A Coffee Shop ( Neil Young)
3) Dog Coffee (Ani Difranco)
4) You`re The Cream In My Coffee (Marlene Dietrich)
5) One More Cup of Coffee (Bob Dylan)
6) Coffee Homeground (Kate Bush)
7) Java (Al Hirt) 
8) Black Coffee (Sarah Vaughan)
9) Black Coffee In Bed (Squeeze)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: coffee

1) Wake up and smell the coffee (The Cranberries)
2) A Rock Star Bucks A Coffee Shop ( Neil Young)
3) Dog Coffee (Ani Difranco)
4) You`re The Cream In My Coffee (Marlene Dietrich)
5) One More Cup of Coffee (Bob Dylan)
6) Coffee Homeground (Kate Bush)
7) Java (Al Hirt) 
8) Black Coffee (Sarah Vaughan)
9) Black Coffee In Bed (Squeeze)
10) Coffee in a Cardboard Cup (Kander & Ebb)


__
https://soundcloud.com/pianozach%2Fcoffee-in-a-cardboard-cup


----------



## pianozach

Theme: House

1) Our House (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: House

1) Our House (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young) 
2) Ghost in This House (Shenandoah)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: House

1) Our House (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young) 
2) Ghost in This House (Shenandoah)
3) Glass House (Ani Difranco)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: House

1) Our House (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)
2) Ghost in This House (Shenandoah)
3) Glass House (Ani Difranco)
4)Disturbance at the Heron House ( R.E.M.)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: House

1) Our House (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)
2) Ghost in This House (Shenandoah)
3) Glass House (Ani Difranco)
4) Disturbance at the Heron House ( R.E.M.)
5) Our House (Madness)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: House

1) Our House (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)
2) Ghost in This House (Shenandoah)
3) Glass House (Ani Difranco)
4) Disturbance at the Heron House (R.E.M.)
5) Our House (Madness)
6) The House of the Rising Sun (The Animals)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: House

1) Our House (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)
2) Ghost in This House (Shenandoah)
3) Glass House (Ani Difranco)
4) Disturbance at the Heron House (R.E.M.)
5) Our House (Madness)
6) The House of the Rising Sun (The Animals)
7) House of Wax ( Paul McCartney)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme: House

1) Our House (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)
2) Ghost in This House (Shenandoah)
3) Glass House (Ani Difranco)
4) Disturbance at the Heron House (R.E.M.)
5) Our House (Madness)
6) The House of the Rising Sun (The Animals)
7) House of Wax ( Paul McCartney)
8) House Where Nobody Lives (Tom Waits)


----------



## Zauberfloete

Theme: House

1) Our House (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)
2) Ghost in This House (Shenandoah)
3) Glass House (Ani Difranco)
4) Disturbance at the Heron House (R.E.M.)
5) Our House (Madness)
6) The House of the Rising Sun (The Animals)
7) House of Wax ( Paul McCartney)
8) House Where Nobody Lives (Tom Waits)
9) House of cards (BTS)


----------



## Gothos

Theme: House

1) Our House (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)
2) Ghost in This House (Shenandoah)
3) Glass House (Ani Difranco)
4) Disturbance at the Heron House (R.E.M.)
5) Our House (Madness)
6) The House of the Rising Sun (The Animals)
7) House of Wax ( Paul McCartney)
8) House Where Nobody Lives (Tom Waits)
9) House of cards (BTS)
10)House of Blue Lights (Asleep at the Wheel)


----------



## Gothos

Theme:Gone Fishing

1)Fish and Whistle (John Prine)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme:Gone Fishing

1)Fish and Whistle (John Prine)
2)Gone Fishing( Bing Crosby and Louis Armstrong)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme:Gone Fishing

1)Fish and Whistle (John Prine)
2)Gone Fishing( Bing Crosby and Louis Armstrong)
3) Three Little Fishies (Kay Kaiser)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme:Gone Fishing

1) Fish and Whistle (John Prine)
2) Gone Fishing( Bing Crosby and Louis Armstrong)
3) Three Little Fishies (Kay Kaiser)
4) The Family And The Fishing Net ( Peter Gabriel)


----------



## pianozach

Theme:Gone Fishing

1) Fish and Whistle (John Prine)
2) Gone Fishing( Bing Crosby and Louis Armstrong)
3) Three Little Fishies (Kay Kaiser)
4) The Family And The Fishing Net (Peter Gabriel)
5) The Fish (Schindleria Praematurus) (Yes)


----------



## Malx

Theme:Gone Fishing

1) Fish and Whistle (John Prine)
2) Gone Fishing( Bing Crosby and Louis Armstrong)
3) Three Little Fishies (Kay Kaiser)
4) The Family And The Fishing Net (Peter Gabriel)
5) The Fish (Schindleria Praematurus) (Yes)
6) Weird Fishes/Arpeggi – (Radiohead)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme:Gone Fishing

1) Fish and Whistle (John Prine)
2) Gone Fishing( Bing Crosby and Louis Armstrong)
3) Three Little Fishies (Kay Kaiser)
4) The Family And The Fishing Net (Peter Gabriel)
5) The Fish (Schindleria Praematurus) (Yes)
6) Weird Fishes/Arpeggi – (Radiohead)
7) Law of the Fish (The Radiators)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme:Gone Fishing

1) Fish and Whistle (John Prine)
2) Gone Fishing( Bing Crosby and Louis Armstrong)
3) Three Little Fishies (Kay Kaiser)
4) The Family And The Fishing Net (Peter Gabriel)
5) The Fish (Schindleria Praematurus) (Yes)
6) Weird Fishes/Arpeggi - (Radiohead)
7) Law of the Fish (The Radiators)
8) Mack The Knife (Bobby Darin)

_Oh the shark, babe
Has such teeth, dear
And he shows them
Pearly white_


----------



## Open Book

Theme:Gone Fishing

1) Fish and Whistle (John Prine)
2) Gone Fishing( Bing Crosby and Louis Armstrong)
3) Three Little Fishies (Kay Kaiser)
4) The Family And The Fishing Net (Peter Gabriel)
5) The Fish (Schindleria Praematurus) (Yes)
6) Weird Fishes/Arpeggi – (Radiohead)
7) Law of the Fish (The Radiators)
8) Mack The Knife (Bobby Darin)
9) Neon Meate Dream of a Octafish (Captain Beefheart)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme:Gone Fishing

1) Fish and Whistle (John Prine)
2) Gone Fishing( Bing Crosby and Louis Armstrong)
3) Three Little Fishies (Kay Kaiser)
4) The Family And The Fishing Net (Peter Gabriel)
5) The Fish (Schindleria Praematurus) (Yes)
6) Weird Fishes/Arpeggi – (Radiohead)
7) Law of the Fish (The Radiators)
8) Mack The Knife (Bobby Darin)
9) Neon Meate Dream of a Octafish (Captain Beefheart) 
10) Catfish Blues (Muddy Waters)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: dog(s)

1) Black Dog (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: dog(s)

1) Black Dog (Led Zeppelin)
2) Dirty Old Egg Sucking Dog (Johnny Cash)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: dog(s)

1) Black Dog (Led Zeppelin)
2) Dirty Old Egg Sucking Dog (Johnny Cash)
3) Dogs (Pink Floyd)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: dog(s)

1) Black Dog (Led Zeppelin)
2) Dirty Old Egg Sucking Dog (Johnny Cash)
3) Dogs (Pink Floyd) 
4) Me and You and a Dog Named Boo (Lobo)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: dog(s)

1) Black Dog (Led Zeppelin)
2) Dirty Old Egg Sucking Dog (Johnny Cash)
3) Dogs (Pink Floyd)
4) Me and You and a Dog Named Boo (Lobo)
5) Dogs In The Kitchen (Elton John)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: dog(s)

1) Black Dog (Led Zeppelin)
2) Dirty Old Egg Sucking Dog (Johnny Cash)
3) Dogs (Pink Floyd)
4) Me and You and a Dog Named Boo (Lobo)
5) Dogs In The Kitchen (Elton John)
6) Dog Faced Boy (Phish)


----------



## Gothos

New theme: dog(s)

1) Black Dog (Led Zeppelin)
2) Dirty Old Egg Sucking Dog (Johnny Cash)
3) Dogs (Pink Floyd)
4) Me and You and a Dog Named Boo (Lobo)
5) Dogs In The Kitchen (Elton John)
6) Dog Faced Boy (Phish)
7) Hounds of Love (Kate Bush)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: dog(s)

1) Black Dog (Led Zeppelin)
2) Dirty Old Egg Sucking Dog (Johnny Cash)
3) Dogs (Pink Floyd) 
4) Me and You and a Dog Named Boo (Lobo)
6) Dog Faced Boy (Phish)
7) Hounds of Love (Kate Bush)
8) Gonna Buy Me a Dog (The Monkees)


----------



## Rogerx

Not good, correct list 
_
New theme: dog(s)

1) Black Dog (Led Zeppelin)
2) Dirty Old Egg Sucking Dog (Johnny Cash)
3) Dogs (Pink Floyd)
4) Me and You and a Dog Named Boo (Lobo)
5) Dogs In The Kitchen (Elton John)
6) Dog Faced Boy (Phish)
7) Hounds of Love (Kate Bush)
8) Gonna Buy Me a Dog (The Monkees)
9) Space Dog ( Tori Amos)


----------



## Gothos

New theme: dog(s)

1) Black Dog (Led Zeppelin)
2) Dirty Old Egg Sucking Dog (Johnny Cash)
3) Dogs (Pink Floyd)
4) Me and You and a Dog Named Boo (Lobo)
5) Dogs In The Kitchen (Elton John)
6) Dog Faced Boy (Phish)
7) Hounds of Love (Kate Bush)
8) Gonna Buy Me a Dog (The Monkees)
9) Space Dog ( Tori Amos)
10)Hound Dog (Big Mama Thornton)


----------



## Gothos

New theme: Clergy

1)Call for the Priest (Judas Priest)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Clergy

1) Call for the Priest (Judas Priest)
2) Deacon Blues (Steely Dan)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Clergy

1) Call for the Priest (Judas Priest)
2) Deacon Blues (Steely Dan)
3) Pope (Prince)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Clergy

1) Call for the Priest (Judas Priest)
2) Deacon Blues (Steely Dan)
3) Pope (Prince)
4) Eleanor Rigby (The Beatles)

_Father McKenzie
Writing the words of a sermon that no one will hear
No one comes near
Look at him working
Darning his socks in the night when there's nobody there
What does he care?

Can you just hear him there sitting in the dark with the knitting needles? Knit one, ouch, perl two, ouch. No wonder they called him the bandaid bishop._


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Clergy

1) Call for the Priest (Judas Priest)
2) Deacon Blues (Steely Dan)
3) Pope (Prince)
4)Eleanor Rigby (The Beatles)
5) Son Of A Preacher Man(by Dusty Springfield)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Clergy

1) Call for the Priest (Judas Priest)
2) Deacon Blues (Steely Dan)
3) Pope (Prince)
4) Eleanor Rigby (The Beatles)
5) Son Of A Preacher Man (Dusty Springfield)
6) The Preacher (Badger)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Clergy

1) Call for the Priest (Judas Priest)
2) Deacon Blues (Steely Dan)
3) Pope (Prince)
4) Eleanor Rigby (The Beatles)
5) Son Of A Preacher Man (Dusty Springfield)
6) The Preacher (Badger)
7) Disturbing the Priest (Black Sabbath)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Clergy

1) Call for the Priest (Judas Priest)
2) Deacon Blues (Steely Dan)
3) Pope (Prince)
4) Eleanor Rigby (The Beatles)
5) Son Of A Preacher Man (Dusty Springfield)
6) The Preacher (Badger)
7) Disturbing the Priest (Black Sabbath)
8) Burn The Priest (Inherit the Earth)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Clergy

1) Call for the Priest (Judas Priest)
2) Deacon Blues (Steely Dan)
3) Pope (Prince)
4) Eleanor Rigby (The Beatles)
5) Son Of A Preacher Man (Dusty Springfield)
6) The Preacher (Badger)
7) Disturbing the Priest (Black Sabbath)
8) Burn The Priest (Inherit the Earth)
9) Deacon Blues (Steely Dan)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Clergy

1) Call for the Priest (Judas Priest)
2) Deacon Blues (Steely Dan)
3) Pope (Prince)
4) Eleanor Rigby (The Beatles)
5) Son Of A Preacher Man (Dusty Springfield)
6) The Preacher (Badger)
7) Disturbing the Priest (Black Sabbath)
8) Burn The Priest (Inherit the Earth)
9) Deacon Blues (Steely Dan) 
10) The Ballad of Frankie Lee and Judas Priest (Bob Dylan)

Someone else pick the new theme - if my song is accepted. Of course #2 and #9 are the same.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Clergy

1) Call for the Priest (Judas Priest)
2) Deacon Blues (Steely Dan)
3) Pope (Prince)
4) Eleanor Rigby (The Beatles)
5) Son Of A Preacher Man (Dusty Springfield)
6) The Preacher (Badger)
7) Disturbing the Priest (Black Sabbath)
8) Burn The Priest (Inherit the Earth)
9) Hide the Beer, the Pastor's Here ( The Swirling Eddies)
10) The Ballad of Frankie Lee and Judas Priest (Bob Dylan)

Someone else pick the new theme - if my song is accepted. Of course #2 and #9 are the same.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Someone was a bit inattentive on the last thread!


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme songs with contains : Holiday preferably in title


1) Summer Holiday (Cliff Richard)


----------



## Zauberfloete

New Theme songs with contains : Holiday preferably in title


1) Summer Holiday (Cliff Richard)
2) Holiday (Green Day)


----------



## Malx

New Theme songs with contains : Holiday preferably in title


1) Summer Holiday (Cliff Richard)
2) Holiday (Green Day)
3) Holiday in Cambodia - (Dead Kennedys)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme songs with contains : Holiday preferably in title


1) Summer Holiday (Cliff Richard)
2) Holiday (Green Day)
3) Holiday in Cambodia - (Dead Kennedys)
4)Tommy's Holiday Camp ( The Who)


----------



## Gothos

New Theme songs with contains : Holiday preferably in title


1) Summer Holiday (Cliff Richard)
2) Holiday (Green Day)
3) Holiday in Cambodia - (Dead Kennedys)
4)Tommy's Holiday Camp ( The Who)
5)Dreadlock Holiday (10cc)


----------



## SanAntone

New Theme songs with contains : Holiday preferably in title.

1) Summer Holiday (Cliff Richard)
2) Holiday (Green Day)
3) Holiday in Cambodia - (Dead Kennedys)
4) Tommy's Holiday Camp ( The Who)
5) Dreadlock Holiday (10cc) 
6) The Girl With the Holiday Smile (Lyle Lovett)


----------



## Malx

New Theme songs with contains : Holiday preferably in title.

1) Summer Holiday (Cliff Richard)
2) Holiday (Green Day)
3) Holiday in Cambodia - (Dead Kennedys)
4) Tommy's Holiday Camp ( The Who)
5) Dreadlock Holiday (10cc)
6) The Girl With the Holiday Smile (Lyle Lovett)
7) Holiday(s) in the Sun - (Sex Pistols)


----------



## pianozach

New Theme songs with contains : Holiday preferably in title.

1) Summer Holiday (Cliff Richard)
2) Holiday (Green Day)
3) Holiday in Cambodia (Dead Kennedys)
4) Tommy's Holiday Camp (The Who)
5) Dreadlock Holiday (10cc)
6) The Girl With the Holiday Smile (Lyle Lovett)
7) Holiday(s) in the Sun (Sex Pistols)
8) Everybody Took a Holiday (Klaatu)


----------



## Open Book

New Theme songs with contains : Holiday preferably in title.

1) Summer Holiday (Cliff Richard)
2) Holiday (Green Day)
3) Holiday in Cambodia (Dead Kennedys)
4) Tommy's Holiday Camp (The Who)
5) Dreadlock Holiday (10cc)
6) The Girl With the Holiday Smile (Lyle Lovett)
7) Holiday(s) in the Sun (Sex Pistols)
8) Everybody Took a Holiday (Klaatu)
9) Holiday (The Kinks)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme songs with contains : Holiday preferably in title.

1) Summer Holiday (Cliff Richard)
2) Holiday (Green Day)
3) Holiday in Cambodia (Dead Kennedys)
4) Tommy's Holiday Camp (The Who)
5) Dreadlock Holiday (10cc)
6) The Girl With the Holiday Smile (Lyle Lovett)
7) Holiday(s) in the Sun (Sex Pistols)
8) Everybody Took a Holiday (Klaatu)
9) Holiday (The Kinks)
10) Holiday (Madonna)

Someone else can pick the next theme


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Songs about BOMBS!

1) Tsar Bomba (Necrophobic)


----------



## Gothos

Songs about BOMBS!

1) Tsar Bomba (Necrophobic)
2) A Bomb in Wardour Street (The Jam)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Songs about BOMBS!

1) Tsar Bomba (Necrophobic)
2) A Bomb in Wardour Street (The Jam)
3) Cherry Bomb (Runaways)


----------



## cougarjuno

Songs about BOMBS!

1) Tsar Bomba (Necrophobic)
2) A Bomb in Wardour Street (The Jam)
3) Cherry Bomb (Runaways)
4) Spanish Bombs (The Clash)


----------



## pianozach

Songs about BOMBS!

1) Tsar Bomba (Necrophobic)
2) A Bomb in Wardour Street (The Jam)
3) Cherry Bomb (Runaways)
4) Spanish Bombs (The Clash)
5) Hiroshima (Utopia)


----------



## cougarjuno

Songs about BOMBS!

1) Tsar Bomba (Necrophobic)
2) A Bomb in Wardour Street (The Jam)
3) Cherry Bomb (Runaways)
4) Spanish Bombs (The Clash)
5) Hiroshima (Utopia)
6) Bombs Away (The Police)


----------



## Rogerx

Songs about BOMBS!

1) Tsar Bomba (Necrophobic)
2) A Bomb in Wardour Street (The Jam)
3) Cherry Bomb (Runaways)
4) Spanish Bombs (The Clash)
5) Hiroshima (Utopia)
6) Bombs Away (The Police)
7) Bombtrack ( Rage Against the Machine)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Songs about BOMBS!

1) Tsar Bomba (Necrophobic)
2) A Bomb in Wardour Street (The Jam)
3) Cherry Bomb (Runaways)
4) Spanish Bombs (The Clash)
5) Hiroshima (Utopia)
6) Bombs Away (The Police)
7) Bombtrack ( Rage Against the Machine)
8) Cannonball (Breeders)


----------



## Rogerx

Songs about BOMBS!

1) Tsar Bomba (Necrophobic)
2) A Bomb in Wardour Street (The Jam)
3) Cherry Bomb (Runaways)
4) Spanish Bombs (The Clash)
5) Hiroshima (Utopia)
6) Bombs Away (The Police)
7) Bombtrack ( Rage Against the Machine)
8) Cannonball (Breeders)
9)Calm Like A Bomb ( Rage Against the Machine)


----------



## Aerobat

Songs about BOMBS!

1) Tsar Bomba (Necrophobic)
2) A Bomb in Wardour Street (The Jam)
3) Cherry Bomb (Runaways)
4) Spanish Bombs (The Clash)
5) Hiroshima (Utopia)
6) Bombs Away (The Police)
7) Bombtrack ( Rage Against the Machine)
8) Cannonball (Breeders)
9)Calm Like A Bomb ( Rage Against the Machine)
10) Victims of a Bomb Raid (Napalm Death).

New theme: Parents.

1) Your Mama Don't Dance - Poison.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Parents.

1) Your Mama Don't Dance - Poison.
2) My Guitar Wants To Kill Your Mama (Frank Zappa)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Parents.

1) Your Mama Don't Dance - Poison.
2) My Guitar Wants To Kill Your Mama (Frank Zappa)
3) Annie, I'm Not Your Daddy ( Kid Creole & the Coconuts)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Parents.

1) Your Mama Don't Dance - Poison.
2) My Guitar Wants To Kill Your Mama (Frank Zappa)
3) Annie, I'm Not Your Daddy ( Kid Creole & the Coconuts) 
4) My Heart Belongs to Daddy (Mary Martin)


----------



## Azol

New theme: Parents.

1) Your Mama Don't Dance - Poison.
2) My Guitar Wants To Kill Your Mama (Frank Zappa)
3) Annie, I'm Not Your Daddy ( Kid Creole & the Coconuts)
4) My Heart Belongs to Daddy (Mary Martin) 
5) Mother (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Parents.

1) Your Mama Don't Dance - Poison.
2) My Guitar Wants To Kill Your Mama (Frank Zappa)
3) Annie, I'm Not Your Daddy ( Kid Creole & the Coconuts)
4) My Heart Belongs to Daddy (Mary Martin)
5) Mother (Pink Floyd)
6) Don't Cry Daddy ( Elvis Presley)


----------



## Gothos

New theme: Parents.

1) Your Mama Don't Dance - Poison.
2) My Guitar Wants To Kill Your Mama (Frank Zappa)
3) Annie, I'm Not Your Daddy ( Kid Creole & the Coconuts)
4) My Heart Belongs to Daddy (Mary Martin)
5) Mother (Pink Floyd)
6) Don't Cry Daddy ( Elvis Presley)
7) Parents (Budgie)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Parents.

1) Your Mama Don't Dance - Poison.
2) My Guitar Wants To Kill Your Mama (Frank Zappa)
3) Annie, I'm Not Your Daddy ( Kid Creole & the Coconuts)
4) My Heart Belongs to Daddy (Mary Martin)
5) Mother (Pink Floyd)
6) Don't Cry Daddy ( Elvis Presley)
7) Parents (Budgie)
8) Papa Was A Rollin' Stone (Temptations)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Parents.

1) Your Mama Don't Dance - Poison.
2) My Guitar Wants To Kill Your Mama (Frank Zappa)
3) Annie, I'm Not Your Daddy ( Kid Creole & the Coconuts)
4) My Heart Belongs to Daddy (Mary Martin)
5) Mother (Pink Floyd)
6) Don't Cry Daddy ( Elvis Presley)
7) Parents (Budgie)
8) Papa Was A Rollin' Stone (Temptations)
9) Mama ( Connie Francis)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Parents.

1) Your Mama Don't Dance (Poison)
2) My Guitar Wants To Kill Your Mama (Frank Zappa)
3) Annie, I'm Not Your Daddy (Kid Creole & the Coconuts)
4) My Heart Belongs to Daddy (Mary Martin)
5) Mother (Pink Floyd)
6) Don't Cry Daddy ( Presley)
7) Parents (Budgie)
8) Papa Was A Rollin' Stone (Temptations)
9) Mama (Connie Francis)
10) Papa, Can You Hear Me? (Barbra Streisand)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Photography

1) Kodachrome (Paul Simon)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: Photography

1) Kodachrome (Paul Simon)
2) People Take Pictures of Each Other (The Kinks)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme: Photography

1) Kodachrome (Paul Simon)
2) People Take Pictures of Each Other (The Kinks)
3) Photograph (Def Leppard)


----------



## Azol

Theme: Photography

1) Kodachrome (Paul Simon)
2) People Take Pictures of Each Other (The Kinks)
3) Photograph (Def Leppard) 
4) Photos of Ghosts (Premiata Forneria Marconi)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme: Photography

1) Kodachrome (Paul Simon)
2) People Take Pictures of Each Other (The Kinks)
3) Photograph (Def Leppard) 
4) Photos of Ghosts (Premiata Forneria Marconi)
5) Picture In A Frame (Tom Waits)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Photography

1) Kodachrome (Paul Simon)
2) People Take Pictures of Each Other (The Kinks)
3) Photograph (Def Leppard)
4) Photos of Ghosts (Premiata Forneria Marconi)
5) Picture In A Frame (Tom Waits)
6) Pictures of Lily (The Who)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Photography

1) Kodachrome (Paul Simon)
2) People Take Pictures of Each Other (The Kinks)
3) Photograph (Def Leppard)
4) Photos of Ghosts (Premiata Forneria Marconi)
5) Picture In A Frame (Tom Waits)
6) Pictures of Lily (The Who)
7)Pictures Of Matchstick Men ( Status Quo)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: Photography

1) Kodachrome (Paul Simon)
2) People Take Pictures of Each Other (The Kinks)
3) Photograph (Def Leppard)
4) Photos of Ghosts (Premiata Forneria Marconi)
5) Picture In A Frame (Tom Waits)
6) Pictures of Lily (The Who)
7) Pictures Of Matchstick Men ( Status Quo) 
8) Fountain of Sorrow (Jackson Browne)

_Looking through some photographs I found inside a drawer
I was taken by a photograph of you
There were one or two i know that you would have liked a little more
But they didn't show your spirit quite as true

You were turning 'round to see who was behind you
And I took your childish laughter by surprise
And at the moment that my camera happened to find you
There was just a trace of sorrow in your eyes_


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Photography

1) Kodachrome (Paul Simon)
2) People Take Pictures of Each Other (The Kinks)
3) Photograph (Def Leppard)
4) Photos of Ghosts (Premiata Forneria Marconi)
5) Picture In A Frame (Tom Waits)
6) Pictures of Lily (The Who)
7) Pictures Of Matchstick Men ( Status Quo) 
8) Fountain of Sorrow (Jackson Browne)
9) Photograph (Ringo Starr)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Photography

1) Kodachrome (Paul Simon)
2) People Take Pictures of Each Other (The Kinks)
3) Photograph (Def Leppard)
4) Photos of Ghosts (Premiata Forneria Marconi)
5) Picture In A Frame (Tom Waits)
6) Pictures of Lily (The Who)
7) Pictures Of Matchstick Men ( Status Quo)
8) Fountain of Sorrow (Jackson Browne)
9) Photograph (Ringo Starr)
10) Pictures Of You (The Cure)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Capitals ( preferably in title) 

1)London( Pet Shop boys )


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Capitals (preferably in title) 

1) London (Pet Shop Boys)
2) The Last Time I Saw Paris (Dean Martin)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Capitals (preferably in title)

1) London (Pet Shop Boys)
2) The Last Time I Saw Paris (Dean Martin)
3) Roads to Moscow (Al Stewart)


----------



## Malx

New theme: Capitals (preferably in title)

1) London (Pet Shop Boys)
2) The Last Time I Saw Paris (Dean Martin)
3) Roads to Moscow (Al Stewart)
4) Berlin (Lou Reed)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Capitals (preferably in title)

1) London (Pet Shop Boys)
2) The Last Time I Saw Paris (Dean Martin)
3) Roads to Moscow (Al Stewart)
4) Berlin (Lou Reed) 
5) Greenville To Baton Rouge (Drive-By Truckers)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Capitals (preferably in title)

1) London (Pet Shop Boys)
2) The Last Time I Saw Paris (Dean Martin)
3) Roads to Moscow (Al Stewart)
4) Berlin (Lou Reed) 
5) Greenville To Baton Rouge (Drive-By Truckers)
6) Girl In Oslo (Bigbang)


----------



## Malx

New theme: Capitals (preferably in title)

1) London (Pet Shop Boys)
2) The Last Time I Saw Paris (Dean Martin)
3) Roads to Moscow (Al Stewart)
4) Berlin (Lou Reed)
5) Greenville To Baton Rouge (Drive-By Truckers)
6) Girl In Oslo (Bigbang)
7) Streets of Edinburgh (The Proclaimers)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Capitals (preferably in title)

1) London (Pet Shop Boys)
2) The Last Time I Saw Paris (Dean Martin)
3) Roads to Moscow (Al Stewart)
4) Berlin (Lou Reed)
5) Greenville To Baton Rouge (Drive-By Truckers)
6) Girl In Oslo (Bigbang)
7) Streets of Edinburgh (The Proclaimers) 
8) By the Time I Get to Phoenix (Glen Campbell)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Capitals (preferably in title)

1) London (Pet Shop Boys)
2) The Last Time I Saw Paris (Dean Martin)
3) Roads to Moscow (Al Stewart)
4) Berlin (Lou Reed)
5) Greenville To Baton Rouge (Drive-By Truckers)
6) Girl In Oslo (Bigbang)
7) Streets of Edinburgh (The Proclaimers) 
8) By the Time I Get to Phoenix (Glen Campbell)
9) Please Come To Boston (Dave Loggins)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Capitals (preferably in title)

1) London (Pet Shop Boys)
2) The Last Time I Saw Paris (Dean Martin)
3) Roads to Moscow (Al Stewart)
4) Berlin (Lou Reed)
5) Greenville To Baton Rouge (Drive-By Truckers)
6) Girl In Oslo (Bigbang)
7) Streets of Edinburgh (The Proclaimers) 
8) By the Time I Get to Phoenix (Glen Campbell)
9) Please Come To Boston (Dave Loggins)
10) What's New, Buenos Aires? (Patty Lupone), from Evita (Andrew Lloyd Webber and Tim Rice)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Capitals (preferably in title)

1) London (Pet Shop Boys)
2) The Last Time I Saw Paris (Dean Martin)
3) Roads to Moscow (Al Stewart)
4) Berlin (Lou Reed)
5) Greenville To Baton Rouge (Drive-By Truckers)
6) Girl In Oslo (Bigbang)
7) Streets of Edinburgh (The Proclaimers)
8) By the Time I Get to Phoenix (Glen Campbell)
9) Please Come To Boston (Dave Loggins)
10) The White Rose of Athens (Nana Mouskouri)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme : dream (preferably in title)



1)Always In My Dreams ( Joan Armatrading)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme : dream (preferably in title)



1) Always In My Dreams ( Joan Armatrading)
2) Street of Dreams (Rainbow)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme : dream (preferably in title)



1) Always In My Dreams ( Joan Armatrading)
2) Street of Dreams (Rainbow) 
3) Only a Dream in Rio (James Taylor)


----------



## Zauberfloete

New theme : dream (preferably in title)



1) Always In My Dreams ( Joan Armatrading)
2) Street of Dreams (Rainbow) 
3) Only a Dream in Rio (James Taylor)
4) Dreams (the Cranberries)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme : dream (preferably in title)



1) Always In My Dreams ( Joan Armatrading)
2) Street of Dreams (Rainbow)
3) Only a Dream in Rio (James Taylor)
4) Dreams (the Cranberries)
5) In Dreams (Roy Orbison)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme : dream (preferably in title)



1) Always In My Dreams ( Joan Armatrading)
2) Street of Dreams (Rainbow)
3) Only a Dream in Rio (James Taylor)
4) Dreams (the Cranberries)
5) In Dreams (Roy Orbison)
6) Dream On (Aerosmith)


----------



## pianozach

New theme : dream (preferably in title)



1) Always In My Dreams ( Joan Armatrading)
2) Street of Dreams (Rainbow)
3) Only a Dream in Rio (James Taylor)
4) Dreams (the Cranberries)
5) In Dreams (Roy Orbison)
6) Dream On (Aerosmith)
7) Dream a Little Dream of Me (The Mamas and the Papas)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme : dream (preferably in title)



1) Always In My Dreams ( Joan Armatrading)
2) Street of Dreams (Rainbow)
3) Only a Dream in Rio (James Taylor)
4) Dreams (the Cranberries)
5) In Dreams (Roy Orbison)
6) Dream On (Aerosmith)
7) Dream a Little Dream of Me (The Mamas and the Papas)
8) These Dreams (Heart)


----------



## Open Book

1) Always In My Dreams ( Joan Armatrading)
2) Street of Dreams (Rainbow)
3) Only a Dream in Rio (James Taylor)
4) Dreams (the Cranberries)
5) In Dreams (Roy Orbison)
6) Dream On (Aerosmith)
7) Dream a Little Dream of Me (The Mamas and the Papas)
8) These Dreams (Heart)
9) Nice Dream (Radiohead)


----------



## Gothos

Messed that up.


----------



## Gothos

1) Always In My Dreams ( Joan Armatrading)
2) Street of Dreams (Rainbow)
3) Only a Dream in Rio (James Taylor)
4) Dreams (the Cranberries)
5) In Dreams (Roy Orbison)
6) Dream On (Aerosmith)
7) Dream a Little Dream of Me (The Mamas and the Papas)
8) These Dreams (Heart)
9) Nice Dream (Radiohead)
10) These Dreams of You (Van Morrison)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Nobody (preferably in title)


1) Nobody Home - Pink Floyd


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Nobody (preferably in title)


1) Nobody Home - Pink Floyd
2) Nobody Knows The Trouble I've Seen (Mahalia Jackson)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Nobody (preferably in title)


1) Nobody Home - Pink Floyd
2) Nobody Knows The Trouble I've Seen (Mahalia Jackson)
3) Nobody Told Me ( John Lennon)


----------



## Azol

New Theme: Nobody (preferably in title)


1) Nobody Home - Pink Floyd
2) Nobody Knows The Trouble I've Seen (Mahalia Jackson)
3) Nobody Told Me ( John Lennon) 
4) Nobody's Angel (Nanci Griffith)


----------



## pianozach

New Theme: Nobody (preferably in title)


1) Nobody Home (Pink Floyd)
2) Nobody Knows The Trouble I've Seen (Mahalia Jackson)
3) Nobody Told Me (John Lennon) 
4) Nobody's Angel (Nanci Griffith)
5) Everybody, Nobody (George Harrison)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New Theme: Nobody (preferably in title)


1) Nobody Home (Pink Floyd)
2) Nobody Knows The Trouble I've Seen (Mahalia Jackson)
3) Nobody Told Me (John Lennon) 
4) Nobody's Angel (Nanci Griffith)
5) Everybody, Nobody (George Harrison)
6) Nobody (Tom Waits)


----------



## Zauberfloete

New Theme: Nobody (preferably in title)


1) Nobody Home (Pink Floyd)
2) Nobody Knows The Trouble I've Seen (Mahalia Jackson)
3) Nobody Told Me (John Lennon) 
4) Nobody's Angel (Nanci Griffith)
5) Everybody, Nobody (George Harrison)
6) Nobody (Tom Waits)
7) Nobody's business (Rihanna)


----------



## pianozach

New Theme: Nobody (preferably in title)

1) Nobody Home (Pink Floyd)
2) Nobody Knows The Trouble I've Seen (Mahalia Jackson)
3) Nobody Told Me (John Lennon) 
4) Nobody's Angel (Nanci Griffith)
5) Everybody, Nobody (George Harrison)
6) Nobody (Tom Waits)
7) Nobody's business (Rihanna)
8) I Don't Want Nobody To Give Me Nothing (Open Up The Door I'll Get It Myself) (James Brown)


----------



## Gothos

New Theme: Nobody (preferably in title)

1) Nobody Home (Pink Floyd)
2) Nobody Knows The Trouble I've Seen (Mahalia Jackson)
3) Nobody Told Me (John Lennon) 
4) Nobody's Angel (Nanci Griffith)
5) Everybody, Nobody (George Harrison)
6) Nobody (Tom Waits)
7) Nobody's business (Rihanna)
8) I Don't Want Nobody To Give Me Nothing (Open Up The Door I'll Get It Myself) 
9) Taint Nobody's Business If I Do (Bessie Smith)


----------



## Malx

New Theme: Nobody (preferably in title)


1) Nobody Home (Pink Floyd)
2) Nobody Knows The Trouble I've Seen (Mahalia Jackson)
3) Nobody Told Me (John Lennon)
4) Nobody's Angel (Nanci Griffith)
5) Everybody, Nobody (George Harrison)
6) Nobody (Tom Waits)
7) Nobody's business (Rihanna)
8) I Don't Want Nobody To Give Me Nothing (Open Up The Door I'll Get It Myself)
9) Taint Nobody's Business If I Do (Bessie Smith)
10) Nobody's Fault But Mine - (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Malx

New Theme 'Quarter' - in title/group/singer.


1) Pearl of The Quarter - Steely Dan


----------



## cougarjuno

New Theme 'Quarter' - in title/group/singer.


1) Pearl of The Quarter - Steely Dan
2) No Quarter - Led Zeppelin


----------



## pianozach

New Theme 'Quarter' - in title/group/singer.


1) Pearl of The Quarter - Steely Dan
2) No Quarter - Led Zeppelin
3) About a Quarter to Nine (42nd Street Soundtrack (Harry Warren))


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme 'Quarter' - in title/group/singer.


1) Pearl of The Quarter - Steely Dan
2) No Quarter - Led Zeppelin
3) About a Quarter to Nine (42nd Street Soundtrack (Harry Warren))
4) Quarter Past Midnight ( Bastille)


----------



## pianozach

New Theme 'Quarter' - in title/group/singer.


1) Pearl of The Quarter (Steely Dan)
2) No Quarter (Led Zeppelin)
3) About a Quarter to Nine (42nd Street Soundtrack (Harry Warren))
4) Quarter Past Midnight (Bastille) 
5) Harden My Heart (QuarterFlash)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme 'Quarter' - in title/group/singer.


1) Pearl of The Quarter (Steely Dan)
2) No Quarter (Led Zeppelin)
3) About a Quarter to Nine (42nd Street Soundtrack (Harry Warren))
4) Quarter Past Midnight (Bastille)
5) Harden My Heart (QuarterFlash)
6) Put A Quarter In The Jukebox (Buck Owens )


----------



## SanAntone

New Theme 'Quarter' - in title/group/singer.


1) Pearl of The Quarter (Steely Dan)
2) No Quarter (Led Zeppelin)
3) About a Quarter to Nine (42nd Street Soundtrack (Harry Warren))
4) Quarter Past Midnight (Bastille)
5) Harden My Heart (QuarterFlash)
6) Put A Quarter In The Jukebox (Buck Owens ) 
7) Here's a Quarter Call Someone Who Cares (Travis Tritt)


----------



## Azol

New Theme 'Quarter' - in title/group/singer.


1) Pearl of The Quarter (Steely Dan)
2) No Quarter (Led Zeppelin)
3) About a Quarter to Nine (42nd Street Soundtrack (Harry Warren))
4) Quarter Past Midnight (Bastille)
5) Harden My Heart (QuarterFlash)
6) Put A Quarter In The Jukebox (Buck Owens )
7) Here's a Quarter Call Someone Who Cares (Travis Tritt) 
8) Armchair Quarterback (Ray Stevens)


----------



## Rogerx

Can someone start a new theme please?


----------



## Gothos

New Theme 'Apes'

1) Them Kinda Monkeys Can't Swing (Slade)


----------



## SanAntone

New Theme 'Apes'

1) Them Kinda Monkeys Can't Swing (Slade) 
2) Gorilla (James Taylor)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme 'Apes'

1) Them Kinda Monkeys Can't Swing (Slade)
2) Gorilla (James Taylor)
3) Very Ape ( Nirvana)


----------



## Azol

New Theme 'Apes'

1) Them Kinda Monkeys Can't Swing (Slade)
2) Gorilla (James Taylor)
3) Very Ape ( Nirvana) 
4) Harry the Hairy Ape (Ray Stevens)

Stevens is great at providing nonsense titles suitable for almost any topic here


----------



## Malx

New Theme 'Apes'

1) Them Kinda Monkeys Can't Swing (Slade)
2) Gorilla (James Taylor)
3) Very Ape ( Nirvana)
4) Harry the Hairy Ape (Ray Stevens)
5) Apeman (The Kinks)


----------



## SanAntone

New Theme 'Apes'

1) Them Kinda Monkeys Can't Swing (Slade)
2) Gorilla (James Taylor)
3) Very Ape ( Nirvana)
4) Harry the Hairy Ape (Ray Stevens)
5) Apeman (The Kinks) 
6) Everybody's Got Something to Hide Except Me and My Monkey (The Beatles)


----------



## pianozach

New Theme 'Apes'

1) Them Kinda Monkeys Can't Swing (Slade)
2) Gorilla (James Taylor)
3) Very Ape (Nirvana)
4) Harry the Hairy Ape (Ray Stevens)
5) Apeman (The Kinks) 
6) Everybody's Got Something to Hide Except Me and My Monkey (The Beatles)
7) Monkey Man (Rolling Stones)


----------



## cougarjuno

New Theme 'Apes'

1) Them Kinda Monkeys Can't Swing (Slade)
2) Gorilla (James Taylor)
3) Very Ape (Nirvana)
4) Harry the Hairy Ape (Ray Stevens)
5) Apeman (The Kinks)
6) Everybody's Got Something to Hide Except Me and My Monkey (The Beatles)
7) Monkey Man (Rolling Stones)
8) Mandrill (Mandrill)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme 'Apes'

1) Them Kinda Monkeys Can't Swing (Slade)
2) Gorilla (James Taylor)
3) Very Ape (Nirvana)
4) Harry the Hairy Ape (Ray Stevens)
5) Apeman (The Kinks)
6) Everybody's Got Something to Hide Except Me and My Monkey (The Beatles)
7) Monkey Man (Rolling Stones)
8) Mandrill (Mandrill)
9) Sleeping Monkey (Phish)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme 'Apes'

1) Them Kinda Monkeys Can't Swing (Slade)
2) Gorilla (James Taylor)
3) Very Ape (Nirvana)
4) Harry the Hairy Ape (Ray Stevens)
5) Apeman (The Kinks)
6) Everybody's Got Something to Hide Except Me and My Monkey (The Beatles)
7) Monkey Man (Rolling Stones)
8) Mandrill (Mandrill)
9) Sleeping Monkey (Phish)
10)Hey Hey We're The Monkees.(The Monkees)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Performers for the song ( alphabetically)
lets see how far we come


1)ÁBBA ( Dancing Queen) ...................................................so next B etc. can be band solo artist anything.


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Performers for the song ( alphabetically)
lets see how far we come


1) ÁBBA ( Dancing Queen) 
2) Beach Boys (Help Me Rhonda)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Performers for the song ( alphabetically)
lets see how far we come


1) ÁBBA ( Dancing Queen)
2) Beach Boys (Help Me Rhonda)
3) Creedence Clearwater Revival (Born on the Bayou)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Performers for the song ( alphabetically)
lets see how far we come


1) ÁBBA ( Dancing Queen)
2) Beach Boys (Help Me Rhonda)
3) Creedence Clearwater Revival (Born on the Bayou)
4) Devo (Whip It)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Performers for the song ( alphabetically)
lets see how far we come


1) ÁBBA ( Dancing Queen)
2) Beach Boys (Help Me Rhonda)
3) Creedence Clearwater Revival (Born on the Bayou)
4) Devo (Whip It)
5) Entombed (Damn Deal Done)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Performers for the song ( alphabetically)
lets see how far we come

1) ÁBBA ( Dancing Queen)
2) Beach Boys (Help Me Rhonda)
3) Creedence Clearwater Revival (Born on the Bayou)
4) Devo (Whip It)
5) Entombed (Damn Deal Done) 
6) Fountains of Wayne (Stacy's Mom)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Performers for the song ( alphabetically)
lets see how far we come

1) ÁBBA ( Dancing Queen)
2) Beach Boys (Help Me Rhonda)
3) Creedence Clearwater Revival (Born on the Bayou)
4) Devo (Whip It)
5) Entombed (Damn Deal Done)
6) Fountains of Wayne (Stacy's Mom)
7) George Baker Selection (Una Paloma Blanca )


----------



## Aerobat

New theme: Performers for the song ( alphabetically)
lets see how far we come

1) ÁBBA ( Dancing Queen)
2) Beach Boys (Help Me Rhonda)
3) Creedence Clearwater Revival (Born on the Bayou)
4) Devo (Whip It)
5) Entombed (Damn Deal Done)
6) Fountains of Wayne (Stacy's Mom)
7) George Baker Selection (Una Paloma Blanca )
8) Hanoi Rocks (Up Around the Bend)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Performers for the song ( alphabetically)
lets see how far we come

1) ÁBBA ( Dancing Queen)
2) Beach Boys (Help Me Rhonda)
3) Creedence Clearwater Revival (Born on the Bayou)
4) Devo (Whip It)
5) Entombed (Damn Deal Done)
6) Fountains of Wayne (Stacy's Mom)
7) George Baker Selection (Una Paloma Blanca )
8) Hanoi Rocks (Up Around the Bend) 
9) Imogen Heap (Hide And Seek)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Performers for the song ( alphabetically)
lets see how far we come

1) ÁBBA ( Dancing Queen)
2) Beach Boys (Help Me Rhonda)
3) Creedence Clearwater Revival (Born on the Bayou)
4) Devo (Whip It)
5) Entombed (Damn Deal Done)
6) Fountains of Wayne (Stacy's Mom)
7) George Baker Selection (Una Paloma Blanca )
8) Hanoi Rocks (Up Around the Bend)
9) Imogen Heap (Hide And Seek)
10) Jay and the Americans (Cara Mia)


----------



## Gothos

New theme: Performers for the song ( alphabetically)
lets see how far we come

1) ÁBBA ( Dancing Queen)
2) Beach Boys (Help Me Rhonda)
3) Creedence Clearwater Revival (Born on the Bayou)
4) Devo (Whip It)
5) Entombed (Damn Deal Done)
6) Fountains of Wayne (Stacy's Mom)
7) George Baker Selection (Una Paloma Blanca )
8) Hanoi Rocks (Up Around the Bend)
9) Imogen Heap (Hide And Seek)
10) Jay and the Americans (Cara Mia)
11) King Crimson (Starless)


----------



## Malx

New theme: Performers for the song ( alphabetically)
lets see how far we come

1) ÁBBA ( Dancing Queen)
2) Beach Boys (Help Me Rhonda)
3) Creedence Clearwater Revival (Born on the Bayou)
4) Devo (Whip It)
5) Entombed (Damn Deal Done)
6) Fountains of Wayne (Stacy's Mom)
7) George Baker Selection (Una Paloma Blanca )
8) Hanoi Rocks (Up Around the Bend)
9) Imogen Heap (Hide And Seek)
10) Jay and the Americans (Cara Mia)
11) King Crimson (Starless)
12) Lindisfarne (Lady Eleanor)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Performers for the song ( alphabetically)
lets see how far we come

1) ÁBBA ( Dancing Queen)
2) Beach Boys (Help Me Rhonda)
3) Creedence Clearwater Revival (Born on the Bayou)
4) Devo (Whip It)
5) Entombed (Damn Deal Done)
6) Fountains of Wayne (Stacy's Mom)
7) George Baker Selection (Una Paloma Blanca )
8) Hanoi Rocks (Up Around the Bend)
9) Imogen Heap (Hide And Seek)
10) Jay and the Americans (Cara Mia)
11) King Crimson (Starless)
12) Lindisfarne (Lady Eleanor)
13) Men at Work (Who Can It Be Now?)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Performers for the song ( alphabetically)
lets see how far we come

1) ÁBBA ( Dancing Queen)
2) Beach Boys (Help Me Rhonda)
3) Creedence Clearwater Revival (Born on the Bayou)
4) Devo (Whip It)
5) Entombed (Damn Deal Done)
6) Fountains of Wayne (Stacy's Mom)
7) George Baker Selection (Una Paloma Blanca )
8) Hanoi Rocks (Up Around the Bend)
9) Imogen Heap (Hide And Seek)
10) Jay and the Americans (Cara Mia)
11) King Crimson (Starless)
12) Lindisfarne (Lady Eleanor)
13) Men at Work (Who Can It Be Now?)
14) Nevermore (The Heart Collector)


----------



## Malx

New theme: Performers for the song ( alphabetically)
lets see how far we come

1) ÁBBA ( Dancing Queen)
2) Beach Boys (Help Me Rhonda)
3) Creedence Clearwater Revival (Born on the Bayou)
4) Devo (Whip It)
5) Entombed (Damn Deal Done)
6) Fountains of Wayne (Stacy's Mom)
7) George Baker Selection (Una Paloma Blanca )
8) Hanoi Rocks (Up Around the Bend)
9) Imogen Heap (Hide And Seek)
10) Jay and the Americans (Cara Mia)
11) King Crimson (Starless)
12) Lindisfarne (Lady Eleanor)
13) Men at Work (Who Can It Be Now?)
14) Nevermore (The Heart Collector)
15) Ozark Mountain Daredevils (Jackie Blue)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Performers for the song ( alphabetically)
lets see how far we come

1) ÁBBA ( Dancing Queen)
2) Beach Boys (Help Me Rhonda)
3) Creedence Clearwater Revival (Born on the Bayou)
4) Devo (Whip It)
5) Entombed (Damn Deal Done)
6) Fountains of Wayne (Stacy's Mom)
7) George Baker Selection (Una Paloma Blanca )
8) Hanoi Rocks (Up Around the Bend)
9) Imogen Heap (Hide And Seek)
10) Jay and the Americans (Cara Mia)
11) King Crimson (Starless)
12) Lindisfarne (Lady Eleanor)
13) Men at Work (Who Can It Be Now?)
14) Nevermore (The Heart Collector)
15) Ozark Mountain Daredevils (Jackie Blue)
16) Pink Floyd (Atom Heart Mother)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Performers for the song ( alphabetically)
lets see how far we come

1) ÁBBA ( Dancing Queen)
2) Beach Boys (Help Me Rhonda)
3) Creedence Clearwater Revival (Born on the Bayou)
4) Devo (Whip It)
5) Entombed (Damn Deal Done)
6) Fountains of Wayne (Stacy's Mom)
7) George Baker Selection (Una Paloma Blanca )
8) Hanoi Rocks (Up Around the Bend)
9) Imogen Heap (Hide And Seek)
10) Jay and the Americans (Cara Mia)
11) King Crimson (Starless)
12) Lindisfarne (Lady Eleanor)
13) Men at Work (Who Can It Be Now?)
14) Nevermore (The Heart Collector)
15) Ozark Mountain Daredevils (Jackie Blue)
16) Pink Floyd (Atom Heart Mother)
17) Queen (You're My Best Friend)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Performers for the song ( alphabetically)
lets see how far we come

1) ÁBBA ( Dancing Queen)
2) Beach Boys (Help Me Rhonda)
3) Creedence Clearwater Revival (Born on the Bayou)
4) Devo (Whip It)
5) Entombed (Damn Deal Done)
6) Fountains of Wayne (Stacy's Mom)
7) George Baker Selection (Una Paloma Blanca )
8) Hanoi Rocks (Up Around the Bend)
9) Imogen Heap (Hide And Seek)
10) Jay and the Americans (Cara Mia)
11) King Crimson (Starless)
12) Lindisfarne (Lady Eleanor)
13) Men at Work (Who Can It Be Now?)
14) Nevermore (The Heart Collector)
15) Ozark Mountain Daredevils (Jackie Blue)
16) Pink Floyd (Atom Heart Mother)
17) Queen (You're My Best Friend) 
18) Rascals (People Got to Be Free)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Performers for the song ( alphabetically)
lets see how far we come

1) ÁBBA ( Dancing Queen)
2) Beach Boys (Help Me Rhonda)
3) Creedence Clearwater Revival (Born on the Bayou)
4) Devo (Whip It)
5) Entombed (Damn Deal Done)
6) Fountains of Wayne (Stacy's Mom)
7) George Baker Selection (Una Paloma Blanca )
8) Hanoi Rocks (Up Around the Bend)
9) Imogen Heap (Hide And Seek)
10) Jay and the Americans (Cara Mia)
11) King Crimson (Starless)
12) Lindisfarne (Lady Eleanor)
13) Men at Work (Who Can It Be Now?)
14) Nevermore (The Heart Collector)
15) Ozark Mountain Daredevils (Jackie Blue)
16) Pink Floyd (Atom Heart Mother)
17) Queen (You're My Best Friend) 
18) Rascals (People Got to Be Free)
19) Squeeze (If i Didn't Love You)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Performers for the song ( alphabetically)
lets see how far we come

1) ÁBBA ( Dancing Queen)
2) Beach Boys (Help Me Rhonda)
3) Creedence Clearwater Revival (Born on the Bayou)
4) Devo (Whip It)
5) Entombed (Damn Deal Done)
6) Fountains of Wayne (Stacy's Mom)
7) George Baker Selection (Una Paloma Blanca )
8) Hanoi Rocks (Up Around the Bend)
9) Imogen Heap (Hide And Seek)
10) Jay and the Americans (Cara Mia)
11) King Crimson (Starless)
12) Lindisfarne (Lady Eleanor)
13) Men at Work (Who Can It Be Now?)
14) Nevermore (The Heart Collector)
15) Ozark Mountain Daredevils (Jackie Blue)
16) Pink Floyd (Atom Heart Mother)
17) Queen (You're My Best Friend)
18) Rascals (People Got to Be Free)
19) Squeeze (If i Didn't Love You) 
20) Talking Heads (Psycho Killer)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Performers for the song ( alphabetically)
lets see how far we come

1) ÁBBA ( Dancing Queen)
2) Beach Boys (Help Me Rhonda)
3) Creedence Clearwater Revival (Born on the Bayou)
4) Devo (Whip It)
5) Entombed (Damn Deal Done)
6) Fountains of Wayne (Stacy's Mom)
7) George Baker Selection (Una Paloma Blanca )
8) Hanoi Rocks (Up Around the Bend)
9) Imogen Heap (Hide And Seek)
10) Jay and the Americans (Cara Mia)
11) King Crimson (Starless)
12) Lindisfarne (Lady Eleanor)
13) Men at Work (Who Can It Be Now?)
14) Nevermore (The Heart Collector)
15) Ozark Mountain Daredevils (Jackie Blue)
16) Pink Floyd (Atom Heart Mother)
17) Queen (You're My Best Friend)
18) Rascals (People Got to Be Free)
19) Squeeze (If i Didn't Love You)
20) Talking Heads (Psycho Killer)
21) Ultravox( Vienna)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Performers for the song ( alphabetically)
lets see how far we come

1) ÁBBA ( Dancing Queen)
2) Beach Boys (Help Me Rhonda)
3) Creedence Clearwater Revival (Born on the Bayou)
4) Devo (Whip It)
5) Entombed (Damn Deal Done)
6) Fountains of Wayne (Stacy's Mom)
7) George Baker Selection (Una Paloma Blanca )
8) Hanoi Rocks (Up Around the Bend)
9) Imogen Heap (Hide And Seek)
10) Jay and the Americans (Cara Mia)
11) King Crimson (Starless)
12) Lindisfarne (Lady Eleanor)
13) Men at Work (Who Can It Be Now?)
14) Nevermore (The Heart Collector)
15) Ozark Mountain Daredevils (Jackie Blue)
16) Pink Floyd (Atom Heart Mother)
17) Queen (You're My Best Friend)
18) Rascals (People Got to Be Free)
19) Squeeze (If i Didn't Love You)
20) Talking Heads (Psycho Killer)
21) Ultravox( Vienna)
22) Vangelis (Chariots Of Fire)


----------



## Malx

New theme: Performers for the song ( alphabetically)
lets see how far we come

1) ÁBBA ( Dancing Queen)
2) Beach Boys (Help Me Rhonda)
3) Creedence Clearwater Revival (Born on the Bayou)
4) Devo (Whip It)
5) Entombed (Damn Deal Done)
6) Fountains of Wayne (Stacy's Mom)
7) George Baker Selection (Una Paloma Blanca )
8) Hanoi Rocks (Up Around the Bend)
9) Imogen Heap (Hide And Seek)
10) Jay and the Americans (Cara Mia)
11) King Crimson (Starless)
12) Lindisfarne (Lady Eleanor)
13) Men at Work (Who Can It Be Now?)
14) Nevermore (The Heart Collector)
15) Ozark Mountain Daredevils (Jackie Blue)
16) Pink Floyd (Atom Heart Mother)
17) Queen (You're My Best Friend)
18) Rascals (People Got to Be Free)
19) Squeeze (If i Didn't Love You)
20) Talking Heads (Psycho Killer)
21) Ultravox( Vienna)
22) Vangelis (Chariots Of Fire)
23) Wishbone Ash (Blind Eye)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Performers for the song ( alphabetically)
lets see how far we come

1) ÁBBA ( Dancing Queen)
2) Beach Boys (Help Me Rhonda)
3) Creedence Clearwater Revival (Born on the Bayou)
4) Devo (Whip It)
5) Entombed (Damn Deal Done)
6) Fountains of Wayne (Stacy's Mom)
7) George Baker Selection (Una Paloma Blanca )
8) Hanoi Rocks (Up Around the Bend)
9) Imogen Heap (Hide And Seek)
10) Jay and the Americans (Cara Mia)
11) King Crimson (Starless)
12) Lindisfarne (Lady Eleanor)
13) Men at Work (Who Can It Be Now?)
14) Nevermore (The Heart Collector)
15) Ozark Mountain Daredevils (Jackie Blue)
16) Pink Floyd (Atom Heart Mother)
17) Queen (You're My Best Friend)
18) Rascals (People Got to Be Free)
19) Squeeze (If i Didn't Love You)
20) Talking Heads (Psycho Killer)
21) Ultravox( Vienna)
22) Vangelis (Chariots Of Fire)
23) Wishbone Ash (Blind Eye)
24) XTC ( Towers of London)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Performers for the song ( alphabetically)
lets see how far we come

1) ÁBBA ( Dancing Queen)
2) Beach Boys (Help Me Rhonda)
3) Creedence Clearwater Revival (Born on the Bayou)
4) Devo (Whip It)
5) Entombed (Damn Deal Done)
6) Fountains of Wayne (Stacy's Mom)
7) George Baker Selection (Una Paloma Blanca )
8) Hanoi Rocks (Up Around the Bend)
9) Imogen Heap (Hide And Seek)
10) Jay and the Americans (Cara Mia)
11) King Crimson (Starless)
12) Lindisfarne (Lady Eleanor)
13) Men at Work (Who Can It Be Now?)
14) Nevermore (The Heart Collector)
15) Ozark Mountain Daredevils (Jackie Blue)
16) Pink Floyd (Atom Heart Mother)
17) Queen (You're My Best Friend)
18) Rascals (People Got to Be Free)
19) Squeeze (If i Didn't Love You)
20) Talking Heads (Psycho Killer)
21) Ultravox( Vienna)
22) Vangelis (Chariots Of Fire)
23) Wishbone Ash (Blind Eye)
24) XTC ( Towers of London)
25) Yes (Owner of a Lonely Heart)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Performers for the song ( alphabetically)
lets see how far we come

1) ÁBBA ( Dancing Queen)
2) Beach Boys (Help Me Rhonda)
3) Creedence Clearwater Revival (Born on the Bayou)
4) Devo (Whip It)
5) Entombed (Damn Deal Done)
6) Fountains of Wayne (Stacy's Mom)
7) George Baker Selection (Una Paloma Blanca )
8) Hanoi Rocks (Up Around the Bend)
9) Imogen Heap (Hide And Seek)
10) Jay and the Americans (Cara Mia)
11) King Crimson (Starless)
12) Lindisfarne (Lady Eleanor)
13) Men at Work (Who Can It Be Now?)
14) Nevermore (The Heart Collector)
15) Ozark Mountain Daredevils (Jackie Blue)
16) Pink Floyd (Atom Heart Mother)
17) Queen (You're My Best Friend)
18) Rascals (People Got to Be Free)
19) Squeeze (If i Didn't Love You)
20) Talking Heads (Psycho Killer)
21) Ultravox( Vienna)
22) Vangelis (Chariots Of Fire)
23) Wishbone Ash (Blind Eye)
24) XTC ( Towers of London)
25) Yes (Owner of a Lonely Heart)
26) ZZ Top (Gimme all your lovin')

New theme up for grabs .


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

What about Æ, Ø, Å ?


----------



## Azol

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> What about Æ, Ø, Å ?


New theme: What about Æ, Ø, Å etc?
Performers/bands/songs titles. No title repeats!

1) Jordrök (Änglagård)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: What about Æ, Ø, Å etc?
Performers/bands/songs titles. No title repeats!

1) Jordrök (Änglagård)
2) Career of Evil (Blue Öyster Cult)


----------



## Azol

New theme: What about Æ, Ø, Å etc?
Performers/bands/songs titles. No title repeats!

1) Jordrök (Änglagård)
2) Career of Evil (Blue Öyster Cult) 
3) Les Dieux Même (Atoll)


----------



## Rogerx

Strange subject, I will pass on this one.


----------



## Starving Wolf

Yeah, count me out too until we return to English subjects.


----------



## Rogerx

For one minute I thought is was a joke, but I might be wrong


----------



## Starving Wolf

I really think we need to settle on and post a set of new rules if we want to keep this thread going. Art removed his blog entry after he stepped away, so we have nothing easy to point to.


----------



## Rogerx

Starving Wolf said:


> I really think we need to settle on and post a set of new rules if we want to keep this thread going. Art removed his blog entry after he stepped away, so we have nothing easy to point to.


Just start a new theme after say 8 ????? hours if non activity.


----------



## Starving Wolf

Rogerx said:


> Just start a new theme after say 8 ????? hours if non activity.


I probably would have said 12 hours. I think you and Zach are 9 hours apart. Choose too small a window with a low number of regular posters, and we'll likely be abandoning a lot of themes.

I think "don't post two or more in a row" is the main one.

I'd let folks post more than 3 total for any one theme, but I like the 2 hour delay rule we've used, for those extra entries.

10 items per theme, unless stated otherwise.

Keeping to the English alphabet might be good, too.

I wish there was an easy way to avoid doing the same themes/songs so much, but I think disqualifying lot of songs/themes tends to scare away newer members.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

It was a joke from my side since we have 3 more letters in the alphabet in Norway. You can count bands starting with any of the 3 on one finger...


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Joke ( preference in title) 

1)I Started A Joke ( Bee Gees)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Joke ( preference in title) 

1)I Started A Joke ( Bee Gees)
2) Joker (Steve Miller)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Joke ( preference in title)

1)I Started A Joke ( Bee Gees)
2) Joker (Steve Miller) 
3) Jokerman (Bob Dylan)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Joke ( preference in title)

1) I Started A Joke (Bee Gees)
2) Joker (Steve Miller) 
3) Jokerman (Bob Dylan) 
4) Jokes On You (thenewno2)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Joke ( preference in title)

1) I Started A Joke (Bee Gees)
2) Joker (Steve Miller)
3) Jokerman (Bob Dylan)
4) Jokes On You (thenewno2)
5) Joking (Indigo Girls)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Joke ( preference in title)

1) I Started A Joke (Bee Gees)
2) Joker (Steve Miller)
3) Jokerman (Bob Dylan)
4) Jokes On You (thenewno2)
5) Joking (Indigo Girls)
6) Dilate (Ani Difranco)

_And you are so lame
You always disappoint me
It's kinda like our running joke
But it's really not funny_


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Joke ( preference in title)

1) I Started A Joke (Bee Gees)
2) Joker (Steve Miller)
3) Jokerman (Bob Dylan)
4) Jokes On You (thenewno2)
5) Joking (Indigo Girls)
6) Dilate (Ani Difranco)
7) You Think It's a Joke (Goldfinger)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Joke ( preference in title)

1) I Started A Joke (Bee Gees)
2) Joker (Steve Miller)
3) Jokerman (Bob Dylan)
4) Jokes On You (thenewno2)
5) Joking (Indigo Girls)
6) Dilate (Ani Difranco)
7) You Think It's a Joke (Goldfinger)
8) All Along The Watchtower (Jimi Hendrix)

_There must be some kind of way outta here
Said the joker to the thief_


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Joke ( preference in title)

1) I Started A Joke (Bee Gees)
2) Joker (Steve Miller)
3) Jokerman (Bob Dylan)
4) Jokes On You (thenewno2)
5) Joking (Indigo Girls)
6) Dilate (Ani Difranco)
7) You Think It's a Joke (Goldfinger)
8) All Along The Watchtower (Jimi Hendrix)
9) A Goodbye Joke (George Jones)


----------



## Azol

New theme: Joke ( preference in title)

1) I Started A Joke (Bee Gees)
2) Joker (Steve Miller)
3) Jokerman (Bob Dylan)
4) Jokes On You (thenewno2)
5) Joking (Indigo Girls)
6) Dilate (Ani Difranco)
7) You Think It's a Joke (Goldfinger)
8) All Along The Watchtower (Jimi Hendrix)
9) A Goodbye Joke (George Jones) 
10) Joker (Janison Edge)

New theme is up for anyone


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Moon ( preference in title)


1) Full Moon and Empty Arms (Frank Sinatra)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Moon ( preference in title)


1) Full Moon and Empty Arms (Frank Sinatra)
2) Grapefruit Moon (Tom Waits)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Moon ( preference in title)


1) Full Moon and Empty Arms (Frank Sinatra)
2) Grapefruit Moon (Tom Waits)
3) Howl at the Moon (Klaatu)


----------



## Gothos

New theme: Moon ( preference in title)


1) Full Moon and Empty Arms (Frank Sinatra)
2) Grapefruit Moon (Tom Waits)
3) Howl at the Moon (Klaatu)
4) Yellow Moon (The Neville Brothers)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Moon ( preference in title)


1) Full Moon and Empty Arms (Frank Sinatra)
2) Grapefruit Moon (Tom Waits)
3) Howl at the Moon (Klaatu)
4) Yellow Moon (The Neville Brothers)
5) Bark At the Moon (Ozzy)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Moon ( preference in title)


1) Full Moon and Empty Arms (Frank Sinatra)
2) Grapefruit Moon (Tom Waits)
3) Howl at the Moon (Klaatu)
4) Yellow Moon (The Neville Brothers)
5) Bark At the Moon (Ozzy)
6) The Moon is a Harsh Mistress (Jimmy Webb)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Moon ( preference in title)


1) Full Moon and Empty Arms (Frank Sinatra)
2) Grapefruit Moon (Tom Waits)
3) Howl at the Moon (Klaatu)
4) Yellow Moon (The Neville Brothers)
5) Bark At the Moon (Ozzy)
6) The Moon is a Harsh Mistress (Jimmy Webb)
7) Freezing Moon (Mayhem)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Moon ( preference in title)


1) Full Moon and Empty Arms (Frank Sinatra)
2) Grapefruit Moon (Tom Waits)
3) Howl at the Moon (Klaatu)
4) Yellow Moon (The Neville Brothers)
5) Bark At the Moon (Ozzy)
6) The Moon is a Harsh Mistress (Jimmy Webb)
7) Freezing Moon (Mayhem)
8) Wishing on the Moon (Dan Fogelberg)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Moon ( preference in title)


1) Full Moon and Empty Arms (Frank Sinatra)
2) Grapefruit Moon (Tom Waits)
3) Howl at the Moon (Klaatu)
4) Yellow Moon (The Neville Brothers)
5) Bark At the Moon (Ozzy)
6) The Moon is a Harsh Mistress (Jimmy Webb)
7) Freezing Moon (Mayhem)
8) Wishing on the Moon (Dan Fogelberg)
9) Walking On The Moon (Police)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Moon ( preference in title)


1) Full Moon and Empty Arms (Frank Sinatra)
2) Grapefruit Moon (Tom Waits)
3) Howl at the Moon (Klaatu)
4) Yellow Moon (The Neville Brothers)
5) Bark At the Moon (Ozzy)
6) The Moon is a Harsh Mistress (Jimmy Webb)
7) Freezing Moon (Mayhem)
8) Wishing on the Moon (Dan Fogelberg)
9) Walking On The Moon (Police) 
10 Half a Moon (Michael Johnson)

Someone else come up with a new theme.


----------



## Rogerx

New and last theme: Last 

1) I Won't Last A Day Without You (Carpenters)


----------



## Open Book

New and last theme: Last

1) I Won't Last A Day Without You (Carpenters)
3) The Last Time (The Rolling Stones)


----------



## Starving Wolf

'll---------------------------


----------



## Starving Wolf

New and last theme: Last

1) I Won't Last A Day Without You (Carpenters)
2) The Last Time (The Rolling Stones)
3) At Last (Etta James)


----------



## Gothos

New and last theme: Last

1) I Won't Last A Day Without You (Carpenters)
2) The Last Time (The Rolling Stones)
3) At Last (Etta James)
4) Last of the Independents (Rory Gallagher)


----------



## Rogerx

New and last theme: Last

1) I Won't Last A Day Without You (Carpenters)
2) The Last Time (The Rolling Stones)
3) At Last (Etta James)
4) Last of the Independents (Rory Gallagher)
5) You Are The First, My Last, My Everything (Barry White)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New and last theme: Last

1) I Won't Last A Day Without You (Carpenters)
2) The Last Time (The Rolling Stones)
3) At Last (Etta James)
4) Last of the Independents (Rory Gallagher)
5) You Are The First, My Last, My Everything (Barry White)
6) The Last In Line (Dio)


----------



## SanAntone

*New and last *theme: Last

1) I Won't Last A Day Without You (Carpenters)
2) The Last Time (The Rolling Stones)
3) At Last (Etta James)
4) Last of the Independents (Rory Gallagher)
5) You Are The First, My Last, My Everything (Barry White)
6) The Last In Line (Dio) 
7) Last Train To Clarksville (The Monkees)

Will this thread be retired after this theme?


----------



## Rogerx

New and last theme: Last

1) I Won't Last A Day Without You (Carpenters)
2) The Last Time (The Rolling Stones)
3) At Last (Etta James)
4) Last of the Independents (Rory Gallagher)
5) You Are The First, My Last, My Everything (Barry White)
6) The Last In Line (Dio)
7) Last Train To Clarksville (The Monkees)
8) How Does a Moment Last Forever ( Celine Dion)

_Will this thread be retired after this theme?
_
Only OP can close it.
I am out for theme's


----------



## Azol

New and last theme: Last

1) I Won't Last A Day Without You (Carpenters)
2) The Last Time (The Rolling Stones)
3) At Last (Etta James)
4) Last of the Independents (Rory Gallagher)
5) You Are The First, My Last, My Everything (Barry White)
6) The Last In Line (Dio)
7) Last Train To Clarksville (The Monkees)
8) How Does a Moment Last Forever ( Celine Dion)
9) The Last Human Gateway (IQ)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New and last theme: Last

1) I Won't Last A Day Without You (Carpenters)
2) The Last Time (The Rolling Stones)
3) At Last (Etta James)
4) Last of the Independents (Rory Gallagher)
5) You Are The First, My Last, My Everything (Barry White)
6) The Last In Line (Dio)
7) Last Train To Clarksville (The Monkees)
8) How Does a Moment Last Forever ( Celine Dion)
9) The Last Human Gateway (IQ)
10) Last Dance (Donna Summer)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Start :devil:

1) Start Me Up (Rolling Stones)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Start 

1) Start Me Up (Rolling Stones)
2) Without Hope You Cannot Start The Day (Yes)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Start

1) Start Me Up (Rolling Stones)
2) Without Hope You Cannot Start The Day (Yes)
3) Get Started, Start a Fire (Graham Parker)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Start

1) Start Me Up (Rolling Stones)
2) Without Hope You Cannot Start The Day (Yes)
3) Get Started, Start a Fire (Graham Parker)
4) We Didn't Start the Fire (Billy Joel)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Start

1) Start Me Up (Rolling Stones)
2) Without Hope You Cannot Start The Day (Yes)
3) Get Started, Start a Fire (Graham Parker)
4) We Didn't Start the Fire (Billy Joel)
5) Don't Let's Start (They Might Be Giants)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Start

1) Start Me Up (Rolling Stones)
2) Without Hope You Cannot Start The Day (Yes)
3) Get Started, Start a Fire (Graham Parker)
4) We Didn't Start the Fire (Billy Joel) 
5) (Just Like) Starting Over (John Lennon)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Start

1) Start Me Up (Rolling Stones)
2) Without Hope You Cannot Start The Day (Yes)
3) Get Started, Start a Fire (Graham Parker)
4) We Didn't Start the Fire (Billy Joel)
5) (Just Like) Starting Over (John Lennon)
6) Start the Simulator ( a-ha)


----------



## Aerobat

New theme: Start

1) Start Me Up (Rolling Stones)
2) Without Hope You Cannot Start The Day (Yes)
3) Get Started, Start a Fire (Graham Parker)
4) We Didn't Start the Fire (Billy Joel)
5) (Just Like) Starting Over (John Lennon)
6) Start the Simulator ( a-ha)
7) Kick Start My Heart (Motley Crue)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Start

1) Start Me Up (Rolling Stones)
2) Without Hope You Cannot Start The Day (Yes)
3) Get Started, Start a Fire (Graham Parker)
4) We Didn't Start the Fire (Billy Joel)
5) (Just Like) Starting Over (John Lennon)
6) Start the Simulator ( a-ha)
7) Kick Start My Heart (Motley Crue)
8) Start (Peter Gabriel)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Start

1) Start Me Up (Rolling Stones)
2) Without Hope You Cannot Start The Day (Yes)
3) Get Started, Start a Fire (Graham Parker)
4) We Didn't Start the Fire (Billy Joel)
5) (Just Like) Starting Over (John Lennon)
6) Start the Simulator ( a-ha)
7) Kick Start My Heart (Motley Crue)
8) Start (Peter Gabriel)
9) Starting Over Again ( Dolly Parton)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Start

1) Start Me Up (Rolling Stones)
2) Without Hope You Cannot Start The Day (Yes)
3) Get Started, Start a Fire (Graham Parker)
4) We Didn't Start the Fire (Billy Joel)
5) (Just Like) Starting Over (John Lennon)
6) Start the Simulator ( a-ha)
7) Kick Start My Heart (Motley Crue)
8) Start (Peter Gabriel)
9) Starting Over Again ( Dolly Parton)
10) Starting Here, Starting Now (Maltby & Shire)


----------



## pianozach

THEME: Books

1) Scrapbook (Chicago)


----------



## Rogerx

THEME: Books

1) Scrapbook (Chicago)
2) Everyday I Write The Book (Elvis Costello)


----------



## Malx

THEME: Books

1) Scrapbook (Chicago)
2) Everyday I Write The Book (Elvis Costello)
3) Bookends (Simon & Garfunkel)


----------



## Azol

THEME: Books

1) Scrapbook (Chicago)
2) Everyday I Write The Book (Elvis Costello)
3) Bookends (Simon & Garfunkel) 
4) Book of Days (Enya)


----------



## Gothos

THEME: Books

1) Scrapbook (Chicago)
2) Everyday I Write The Book (Elvis Costello)
3) Bookends (Simon & Garfunkel) 
4) Book of Days (Enya)
5) My Little Red Book (Love)


----------



## pianozach

THEME: Books

1) Scrapbook (Chicago)
2) Everyday I Write The Book (Elvis Costello)
3) Bookends (Simon & Garfunkel) 
4) Book of Days (Enya)
5) My Little Red Book (Love)
6) I Could Write a Book (Doris Day)


----------



## Bulldog

THEME: Books

1) Scrapbook (Chicago)
2) Everyday I Write The Book (Elvis Costello)
3) Bookends (Simon & Garfunkel) 
4) Book of Days (Enya)
5) My Little Red Book (Love)
6) I Could Write a Book (Doris Day)
7) Paperback Writer (The Beatles)


----------



## cougarjuno

THEME: Books

1) Scrapbook (Chicago)
2) Everyday I Write The Book (Elvis Costello)
3) Bookends (Simon & Garfunkel)
4) Book of Days (Enya)
5) My Little Red Book (Love)
6) I Could Write a Book (Doris Day)
7) Paperback Writer (The Beatles)
8) Book of Dreams (Suzanne Vega)


----------



## Rogerx

THEME: Books

1) Scrapbook (Chicago)
2) Everyday I Write The Book (Elvis Costello)
3) Bookends (Simon & Garfunkel)
4) Book of Days (Enya)
5) My Little Red Book (Love)
6) I Could Write a Book (Doris Day)
7) Paperback Writer (The Beatles)
8) Book of Dreams (Suzanne Vega)
9) All Good Books (Paul Weller)


----------



## cougarjuno

THEME: Books

1) Scrapbook (Chicago)
2) Everyday I Write The Book (Elvis Costello)
3) Bookends (Simon & Garfunkel)
4) Book of Days (Enya)
5) My Little Red Book (Love)
6) I Could Write a Book (Doris Day)
7) Paperback Writer (The Beatles)
8) Book of Dreams (Suzanne Vega)
9) All Good Books (Paul Weller)
10) A Brand New Book (Graham Parker)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Teaching

1) School Teacher (Bob Seger)


----------



## Malx

New theme: Teaching

1) School Teacher (Bob Seger)
2) Teacher (Jethro Tull)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Teaching

1) School Teacher (Bob Seger)
2) Teacher (Jethro Tull)
3) I'd Like To Teach The World To Sing ( The New Seekers)


----------



## Aerobat

New theme: Teaching

1) School Teacher (Bob Seger)
2) Teacher (Jethro Tull)
3) I'd Like To Teach The World To Sing ( The New Seekers)
4) Teach Me Tonight (Etta James & many, many others)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Teaching

1) School Teacher (Bob Seger)
2) Teacher (Jethro Tull)
3) I'd Like To Teach The World To Sing ( The New Seekers)
4) Teach Me Tonight (Etta James & many, many others)
5) Hot for Teacher (Van Halen)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: Teaching

1) School Teacher (Bob Seger)
2) Teacher (Jethro Tull)
3) I'd Like To Teach The World To Sing ( The New Seekers)
4) Teach Me Tonight (Etta James & many, many others)
5) Hot for Teacher (Van Halen)
6) Teach Your Children (Crosby, Stills, Nash, and Young)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Teaching

1) School Teacher (Bob Seger)
2) Teacher (Jethro Tull)
3) I'd Like To Teach The World To Sing ( The New Seekers)
4) Teach Me Tonight (Etta James & many, many others)
5) Hot for Teacher (Van Halen)
6) Teach Your Children (Crosby, Stills, Nash, and Young) 
7) I'd Like to Teach the World to Sing (In Perfect Harmony) (The New Seekers)


----------



## Rogerx

corrected list 

New theme: Teaching

1) School Teacher (Bob Seger)
2) Teacher (Jethro Tull)
3) I'd Like To Teach The World To Sing ( The New Seekers)
4) Teach Me Tonight (Etta James & many, many others)
5) Hot for Teacher (Van Halen)
6) Teach Your Children (Crosby, Stills, Nash, and Young)
7) When I Kissed the Teacher ( ABBA)


No 7


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Teaching

1) School Teacher (Bob Seger)
2) Teacher (Jethro Tull)
3) I'd Like To Teach The World To Sing (The New Seekers)
4) Teach Me Tonight (Etta James & many, many others)
5) Hot for Teacher (Van Halen)
6) Teach Your Children (Crosby, Stills, Nash, and Young)
7) When I Kissed the Teacher (ABBA)
8) An English Teacher [Bye Bye Birdie] (Charles Strouse & Lee Adams)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Teaching

1) School Teacher (Bob Seger)
2) Teacher (Jethro Tull)
3) I'd Like To Teach The World To Sing (The New Seekers)
4) Teach Me Tonight (Etta James & many, many others)
5) Hot for Teacher (Van Halen)
6) Teach Your Children (Crosby, Stills, Nash, and Young)
7) When I Kissed the Teacher (ABBA)
8) An English Teacher [Bye Bye Birdie] (Charles Strouse & Lee Adams)
9) Teacher Teacher (Rockpile)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Teaching

1) School Teacher (Bob Seger)
2) Teacher (Jethro Tull)
3) I'd Like To Teach The World To Sing (The New Seekers)
4) Teach Me Tonight (Etta James & many, many others)
5) Hot for Teacher (Van Halen)
6) Teach Your Children (Crosby, Stills, Nash, and Young)
7) When I Kissed the Teacher (ABBA)
8) An English Teacher [Bye Bye Birdie] (Charles Strouse & Lee Adams)
9) Teacher Teacher (Rockpile)
10) Teacher Don't Teach Me Nonsense (Fela Kuti)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New Theme: Tonight

1) Tonight (Ozzy)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Tonight

1) Tonight (Ozzy)
2) In The Air Tonight ( Phil Collins)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Tonight

1) Tonight (Ozzy)
2) In The Air Tonight ( Phil Collins)
3) Tonight Tonight (Smashing Pumpkins)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Tonight

1) Tonight (Ozzy)
2) In The Air Tonight ( Phil Collins)
3) Tonight Tonight (Smashing Pumpkins)
4) Tonight I'm Yours (Don't Hurt Me) ( Rod Stewart)


----------



## bavlf

New Theme: Tonight

1) Tonight (Ozzy)
2) In The Air Tonight ( Phil Collins)
3) Tonight Tonight (Smashing Pumpkins)
4) Tonight I'm Yours (Don't Hurt Me) ( Rod Stewart)
5) Tonight's the Night (Neil Young)


----------



## pianozach

New Theme: Tonight

1) Tonight (Ozzy)
2) In The Air Tonight (Phil Collins)
3) Tonight Tonight (Smashing Pumpkins)
4) Tonight I'm Yours (Don't Hurt Me) ( Rod Stewart)
5) Tonight's the Night (Neil Young)
6) Let Me Take You Home Tonight (Boston)


----------



## Starving Wolf

[QNew Theme: Tonight

1) Tonight (Ozzy)
2) In The Air Tonight (Phil Collins)
3) Tonight Tonight (Smashing Pumpkins)
4) Tonight I'm Yours (Don't Hurt Me) ( Rod Stewart)
5) Tonight's the Night (Neil Young)
6) Let Me Take You Home Tonight (Boston)
7) Tonight's The Night (Rod Stewart)


----------



## pianozach

New Theme: Tonight

1) Tonight (Ozzy)
2) In The Air Tonight (Phil Collins)
3) Tonight Tonight (Smashing Pumpkins)
4) Tonight I'm Yours (Don't Hurt Me) (Rod Stewart)
5) Tonight's the Night (Neil Young)
6) Let Me Take You Home Tonight (Boston)
7) Tonight's The Night (Rod Stewart)
8) Tonight, Tonight, Tonight (Genesis)


----------



## RosieArt

bavlf said:


> New Theme: Tonight
> 
> 1) Tonight (Ozzy)
> 2) In The Air Tonight ( Phil Collins)
> 3) Tonight Tonight (Smashing Pumpkins)
> 4) Tonight I'm Yours (Don't Hurt Me) ( Rod Stewart)
> 5) Tonight's the Night (Neil Young)


6] Nights in White Satin https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Night...lida, "Un po' d'amore", was released... More 
"Nights in White Satin" is a song by the Moody Blues, written and composed by Justin Hayward.


----------



## cougarjuno

New Theme: Tonight

1) Tonight (Ozzy)
2) In The Air Tonight (Phil Collins)
3) Tonight Tonight (Smashing Pumpkins)
4) Tonight I'm Yours (Don't Hurt Me) (Rod Stewart)
5) Tonight's the Night (Neil Young)
6) Let Me Take You Home Tonight (Boston)
7) Tonight's The Night (Rod Stewart)
8) Tonight, Tonight, Tonight (Genesis)
9) Tonight (Elton John)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Tonight

1) Tonight (Ozzy)
2) In The Air Tonight (Phil Collins)
3) Tonight Tonight (Smashing Pumpkins)
4) Tonight I'm Yours (Don't Hurt Me) (Rod Stewart)
5) Tonight's the Night (Neil Young)
6) Let Me Take You Home Tonight (Boston)
7) Tonight's The Night (Rod Stewart)
8) Tonight, Tonight, Tonight (Genesis)
9) Tonight (Elton John)
10) Goodnight Tonight (Wings)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Part, preferably in the title.

1) Part-Time Lover (Stevie Wonder)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Part, preferably in the title.

1) Part-Time Lover (Stevie Wonder)
2) Another Part Of Me (Michael Jackson)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Part, preferably in the title.

1) Part-Time Lover (Stevie Wonder)
2) Another Part Of Me (Michael Jackson)
3) Rock & Roll, Part 2 (Gary Glitter)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Part, preferably in the title.

1) Part-Time Lover (Stevie Wonder)
2) Another Part Of Me (Michael Jackson)
3) Rock & Roll, Part 2 (Gary Glitter)
4) Part of the Machine (Jethro Tull)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Part, preferably in the title.

1) Part-Time Lover (Stevie Wonder)
2) Another Part Of Me (Michael Jackson)
3) Rock & Roll, Part 2 (Gary Glitter)
4) Part of the Machine (Jethro Tull)
5) Part Of Me ( Katy Perry)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Part, preferably in the title.

1) Part-Time Lover (Stevie Wonder)
2) Another Part Of Me (Michael Jackson)
3) Rock & Roll, Part 2 (Gary Glitter)
4) Part of the Machine (Jethro Tull)
5) Part Of Me ( Katy Perry)
6) Part of the Plan (Dan Fogelberg)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Part, preferably in the title.

1) Part-Time Lover (Stevie Wonder)
2) Another Part Of Me (Michael Jackson)
3) Rock & Roll, Part 2 (Gary Glitter)
4) Part of the Machine (Jethro Tull)
5) Part Of Me ( Katy Perry)
6) Part of the Plan (Dan Fogelberg)
7) The Partisan (Leonard Cohen)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Part, preferably in the title.

1) Part-Time Lover (Stevie Wonder)
2) Another Part Of Me (Michael Jackson)
3) Rock & Roll, Part 2 (Gary Glitter)
4) Part of the Machine (Jethro Tull)
5) Part Of Me ( Katy Perry)
6) Part of the Plan (Dan Fogelberg)
7) The Partisan (Leonard Cohen)
8) Part-Time Love (Elton John)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Part, preferably in the title.

1) Part-Time Lover (Stevie Wonder)
2) Another Part Of Me (Michael Jackson)
3) Rock & Roll, Part 2 (Gary Glitter)
4) Part of the Machine (Jethro Tull)
5) Part Of Me ( Katy Perry)
6) Part of the Plan (Dan Fogelberg)
7) The Partisan (Leonard Cohen)
8) Part-Time Love (Elton John)
9) Biggest Part Of Me (Ambrosia)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Part, preferably in the title.

1) Part-Time Lover (Stevie Wonder)
2) Another Part Of Me (Michael Jackson)
3) Rock & Roll, Part 2 (Gary Glitter)
4) Part of the Machine (Jethro Tull)
5) Part Of Me ( Katy Perry)
6) Part of the Plan (Dan Fogelberg)
7) The Partisan (Leonard Cohen)
8) Part-Time Love (Elton John)
9) Biggest Part Of Me (Ambrosia) 
10) Playing the Part (Jamey Johnson)

New theme: shadows

1) The Shadow of Your Smile (Tony Bennett)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: shadows

1) The Shadow of Your Smile (Tony Bennett)
2) Voice of Shadows (Satyricon)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: shadows

1) The Shadow of Your Smile (Tony Bennett)
2) Voice of Shadows (Satyricon)
3) Silver Shadow (Atlantic Starr)


----------



## KenOC

New theme: shadows

1) The Shadow of Your Smile (Tony Bennett)
2) Voice of Shadows (Satyricon)
3) Silver Shadow (Atlantic Starr)
4) Silhouettes on the shade (Hermans Hermits lead singer Peter Noone}


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: shadows

1) The Shadow of Your Smile (Tony Bennett)
2) Voice of Shadows (Satyricon)
3) Silver Shadow (Atlantic Starr)
4) Silhouettes on the shade (Hermans Hermits lead singer Peter Noone}
5) Have You Seen Your Mother, Baby, Standing In The Shadow? (Rolling Stones)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: shadows

1) The Shadow of Your Smile (Tony Bennett)
2) Voice of Shadows (Satyricon)
3) Silver Shadow (Atlantic Starr)
4) Silhouettes on the shade (Hermans Hermits lead singer Peter Noone}
5) Have You Seen Your Mother, Baby, Standing In The Shadow? (Rolling Stones)
6) We Kiss in the Shadows (The King and I)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: shadows

1) The Shadow of Your Smile (Tony Bennett)
2) Voice of Shadows (Satyricon)
3) Silver Shadow (Atlantic Starr)
4) Silhouettes on the shade (Hermans Hermits lead singer Peter Noone}
5) Have You Seen Your Mother, Baby, Standing In The Shadow? (Rolling Stones)
6) We Kiss in the Shadows (The King and I)
7) Moonshadow (Cat Stevens)


----------



## Zauberfloete

New theme: shadows

1) The Shadow of Your Smile (Tony Bennett)
2) Voice of Shadows (Satyricon)
3) Silver Shadow (Atlantic Starr)
4) Silhouettes on the shade (Hermans Hermits lead singer Peter Noone}
5) Have You Seen Your Mother, Baby, Standing In The Shadow? (Rolling Stones)
6) We Kiss in the Shadows (The King and I)
7) Moonshadow (Cat Stevens)
8) Moonlight Shadow (Mike Oldfield)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: shadows

1) The Shadow of Your Smile (Tony Bennett)
2) Voice of Shadows (Satyricon)
3) Silver Shadow (Atlantic Starr)
4) Silhouettes on the shade (Hermans Hermits lead singer Peter Noone}
5) Have You Seen Your Mother, Baby, Standing In The Shadow? (Rolling Stones)
6) We Kiss in the Shadows (The King and I)
7) Moonshadow (Cat Stevens)
8) Moonlight Shadow (Mike Oldfield)
9) Me And My Shadow (Peggy Lee)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: shadows

1) The Shadow of Your Smile (Tony Bennett)
2) Voice of Shadows (Satyricon)
3) Silver Shadow (Atlantic Starr)
4) Silhouettes on the shade (Hermans Hermits lead singer Peter Noone}
5) Have You Seen Your Mother, Baby, Standing In The Shadow? (Rolling Stones)
6) We Kiss in the Shadows (The King and I)
7) Moonshadow (Cat Stevens)
8) Moonlight Shadow (Mike Oldfield)
9) Me And My Shadow (Peggy Lee)
10) Poisonous Shadows (Megadeth)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Nothing preferably in the title.


1) Ain't Nothing Like The Real Thing ( Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Nothing preferably in the title.


1) Ain't Nothing Like The Real Thing ( Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell)
2) Nothing From Nothing (Billy Preston)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Nothing preferably in the title.


1) Ain't Nothing Like The Real Thing ( Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell)
2) Nothing From Nothing (Billy Preston)
3) Nothingness (Living Colour)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: Nothing preferably in the title.


1) Ain't Nothing Like The Real Thing ( Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell)
2) Nothing From Nothing (Billy Preston)
3) Nothingness (Living Colour)
4) Money for Nothing (Dire Straits)


----------



## Aerobat

New theme: Nothing preferably in the title.


1) Ain't Nothing Like The Real Thing ( Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell)
2) Nothing From Nothing (Billy Preston)
3) Nothingness (Living Colour)
4) Money for Nothing (Dire Straits)
5) Nothing But A Good Time (Poison)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Nothing preferably in the title.


1) Ain't Nothing Like The Real Thing ( Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell)
2) Nothing From Nothing (Billy Preston)
3) Nothingness (Living Colour)
4) Money for Nothing (Dire Straits)
5) Nothing But A Good Time (Poison)
6) Nothing's Gonna Change My Love (Dana Winner )


----------



## Azol

fixed---------------------------


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Azol said:


> New theme: Nothing preferably in the title.
> 
> 1) Ain't Nothing Like The Real Thing ( Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell)
> 2) Nothing From Nothing (Billy Preston)
> 3) The Great Nothing (Spock's Beard)


please fix the score! I got dizzy...


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Nothing preferably in the title.


1) Ain't Nothing Like The Real Thing ( Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell)
2) Nothing From Nothing (Billy Preston)
3) Nothingness (Living Colour)
4) Money for Nothing (Dire Straits)
5) Nothing But A Good Time (Poison)
6) Nothing's Gonna Change My Love (Dana Winner )
7) Nothing Man (Pearl Jam)


----------



## Azol

New theme: Nothing preferably in the title.


1) Ain't Nothing Like The Real Thing ( Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell)
2) Nothing From Nothing (Billy Preston)
3) Nothingness (Living Colour)
4) Money for Nothing (Dire Straits)
5) Nothing But A Good Time (Poison)
6) Nothing's Gonna Change My Love (Dana Winner )
7) Nothing Man (Pearl Jam) 
8) The Great Nothing (Spock's Beard) 

fixed, not sure how it happened


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Nothing preferably in the title.


1) Ain't Nothing Like The Real Thing ( Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell)
2) Nothing From Nothing (Billy Preston)
3) Nothingness (Living Colour)
4) Money for Nothing (Dire Straits)
5) Nothing But A Good Time (Poison)
6) Nothing's Gonna Change My Love (Dana Winner)
7) Nothing Man (Pearl Jam) 
8) The Great Nothing (Spock's Beard) 
9) Nothing Is Easy (Jethro Tull)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Nothing preferably in the title.


1) Ain't Nothing Like The Real Thing ( Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell)
2) Nothing From Nothing (Billy Preston)
3) Nothingness (Living Colour)
4) Money for Nothing (Dire Straits)
5) Nothing But A Good Time (Poison)
6) Nothing's Gonna Change My Love (Dana Winner)
7) Nothing Man (Pearl Jam)
8) The Great Nothing (Spock's Beard)
9) Nothing Is Easy (Jethro Tull)
10)100% Or Nothing ( Primal Scream)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Anytime

1) Anytime at All (The Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Anytime

1) Anytime at All (The Beatles)
2) I'd Have You Anytime (George Harrison)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Anytime

1) Anytime at All (The Beatles)
2) I'd Have You Anytime (George Harrison)
3) Anytime (The Kinks)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme is possible now.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: cruel ----------------preferably in the title.

1)Cruel To Be Kind ( Nick Lowe)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: cruel ----------------preferably in the title.

1) Cruel To Be Kind ( Nick Lowe) 
2) Don't Be Cruel (Elvis Presley)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: cruel ----------------preferably in the title.

1) Cruel To Be Kind ( Nick Lowe)
2) Don't Be Cruel (Elvis Presley)
3) When I Was Cruel No. 2 (Elvis Costello)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: cruel ----------------preferably in the title.

1) Cruel To Be Kind ( Nick Lowe)
2) Don't Be Cruel (Elvis Presley)
3) When I Was Cruel No. 2 (Elvis Costello)
4) The cruel sea (The Venturas)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: cruel ----------------preferably in the title.

1) Cruel To Be Kind ( Nick Lowe)
2) Don't Be Cruel (Elvis Presley)
3) When I Was Cruel No. 2 (Elvis Costello)
4) The cruel sea (The Venturas)
5) Goodbye Cruel World (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: cruel ----------------preferably in the title.

1) Cruel To Be Kind ( Nick Lowe)
2) Don't Be Cruel (Elvis Presley)
3) When I Was Cruel No. 2 (Elvis Costello)
4) The cruel sea (The Venturas)
5) Goodbye Cruel World (Pink Floyd)
6) Cruel Summer ( Ace of Base)


----------



## pianozach

Wow, this theme is tanking too . . . . 

New theme: cruel ----------------preferably in the title.

1) Cruel To Be Kind (Nick Lowe)
2) Don't Be Cruel (Elvis Presley)
3) When I Was Cruel No. 2 (Elvis Costello)
4) The cruel sea (The Venturas)
5) Goodbye Cruel World (Pink Floyd)
6) Cruel Summer (Ace of Base)
7) Goodbye Cruel World (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Bulldog

Numbers 5 and 7 are the same.


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: cruel ----------------preferably in the title.

1) Cruel To Be Kind (Nick Lowe)
2) Don't Be Cruel (Elvis Presley)
3) When I Was Cruel No. 2 (Elvis Costello)
4) The cruel sea (The Venturas)
5) Goodbye Cruel World (Pink Floyd)
6) Cruel Summer (Ace of Base)
7) Cruel Lips (Graham Parker)


----------



## Rogerx

Time for a new theme then?


----------



## pianozach

Theme: New

1) A New Day Yesterday (Jethro Tull)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: New

1) A New Day Yesterday (Jethro Tull)
2) The New Kings (Marillion)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme: New

1) A New Day Yesterday (Jethro Tull)
2) The New Kings (Marillion)
3) New Jack Theme (Living Colour)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: New

1) A New Day Yesterday (Jethro Tull)
2) The New Kings (Marillion)
3) New Jack Theme (Living Colour)
4) What's New Pussycat (Tom Jones)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: New

1) A New Day Yesterday (Jethro Tull)
2) The New Kings (Marillion)
3) New Jack Theme (Living Colour)
4) What's New Pussycat (Tom Jones)
5) New Blue Moon (The Traveling Wilburys)


----------



## Bulldog

Theme: New

1) A New Day Yesterday (Jethro Tull)
2) The New Kings (Marillion)
3) New Jack Theme (Living Colour)
4) What's New Pussycat (Tom Jones)
5) New Blue Moon (The Traveling Wilburys)
6) Brand New Day (Sting)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: New

1) A New Day Yesterday (Jethro Tull)
2) The New Kings (Marillion)
3) New Jack Theme (Living Colour)
4) What's New Pussycat (Tom Jones)
5) New Blue Moon (The Traveling Wilburys)
6) Brand New Day (Sting)
7) New Day For You (Basia)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: New

1) A New Day Yesterday (Jethro Tull)
2) The New Kings (Marillion)
3) New Jack Theme (Living Colour)
4) What's New Pussycat (Tom Jones)
5) New Blue Moon (The Traveling Wilburys)
6) Brand New Day (Sting)
7) New Day For You (Basia)
8) Brand New ( Pharrell Williams)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: New

1) A New Day Yesterday (Jethro Tull)
2) The New Kings (Marillion)
3) New Jack Theme (Living Colour)
4) What's New Pussycat (Tom Jones)
5) New Blue Moon (The Traveling Wilburys)
6) Brand New Day (Sting)
7) New Day For You (Basia)
8) Brand New ( Pharrell Williams)
9) Brave New Hope (Basia)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: New

1) A New Day Yesterday (Jethro Tull)
2) The New Kings (Marillion)
3) New Jack Theme (Living Colour)
4) What's New Pussycat (Tom Jones)
5) New Blue Moon (The Traveling Wilburys)
6) Brand New Day (Sting)
7) New Day For You (Basia)
8) Brand New ( Pharrell Williams)
9) Brave New Hope (Basia)
10)Happy New Year (ABBA)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Happy New Year to you too


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Old 

1) Don't Let the Old Man In ( Willie Nelson)


----------



## Azol

New theme: Old

1) Don't Let the Old Man In ( Willie Nelson) 
2) Old Man (Neil Young)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Old

1) Don't Let the Old Man In ( Willie Nelson) 
2) Old Man (Neil Young)
3) Don't Talk Old to Me (Alice Cooper) I think I remember we did this ages ago...


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: Old

1) Don't Let the Old Man In ( Willie Nelson) 
2) Old Man (Neil Young)
3) Don't Talk Old to Me (Alice Cooper) I think I remember we did this ages ago...
4) Old and Wise (Alan Parsons Project)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Old



1) Don't Let the Old Man In ( Willie Nelson)
2) Old Man (Neil Young)
3) Don't Talk Old to Me (Alice Cooper) I think I remember we did this ages ago...
4) Old and Wise (Alan Parsons Project)
5) Ragged Old Flag (Johnny Cash)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Old



1) Don't Let the Old Man In ( Willie Nelson)
2) Old Man (Neil Young)
3) Don't Talk Old to Me (Alice Cooper) I think I remember we did this ages ago...
4) Old and Wise (Alan Parsons Project)
5) Ragged Old Flag (Johnny Cash)
6) The Old Revolution (Leonard Cohen)


----------



## cougarjuno

1) Don't Let the Old Man In ( Willie Nelson)
2) Old Man (Neil Young)
3) Don't Talk Old to Me (Alice Cooper) I think I remember we did this ages ago...
4) Old and Wise (Alan Parsons Project)
5) Ragged Old Flag (Johnny Cash)
6) The Old Revolution (Leonard Cohen)
7) Battered Old Bird (Elvis Costello)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Old



1) Don't Let the Old Man In ( Willie Nelson)
2) Old Man (Neil Young)
3) Don't Talk Old to Me (Alice Cooper) I think I remember we did this ages ago...
4) Old and Wise (Alan Parsons Project)
5) Ragged Old Flag (Johnny Cash)
6) The Old Revolution (Leonard Cohen)
7) Battered Old Bird (Elvis Costello)
8) When You Are Old and Gray (Tom Lehrer)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Old



1) Don't Let the Old Man In ( Willie Nelson)
2) Old Man (Neil Young)
3) Don't Talk Old to Me (Alice Cooper) I think I remember we did this ages ago...
4) Old and Wise (Alan Parsons Project)
5) Ragged Old Flag (Johnny Cash)
6) The Old Revolution (Leonard Cohen)
7) Battered Old Bird (Elvis Costello)
8) When You Are Old and Gray (Tom Lehrer)
9) Old Dirt Road (John Lennon)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Old



1) Don't Let the Old Man In ( Willie Nelson)
2) Old Man (Neil Young)
3) Don't Talk Old to Me (Alice Cooper) I think I remember we did this ages ago...
4) Old and Wise (Alan Parsons Project)
5) Ragged Old Flag (Johnny Cash)
6) The Old Revolution (Leonard Cohen)
7) Battered Old Bird (Elvis Costello)
8) When You Are Old and Gray (Tom Lehrer)
9) Old Dirt Road (John Lennon)
10)Grow Old With Me( Tom Odel. )


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Forget ( ing) 

1) I Forgot To Remember To Forget ( Elvis Presley)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Forget ( ing) 

1) I Forgot To Remember To Forget ( Elvis Presley)
2) Forget You (Ceelo Green)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: Forget ( ing) 

1) I Forgot To Remember To Forget ( Elvis Presley)
2) Forget You (Ceelo Green)
3) Don't You Forget About Me (Simple Minds)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Forget ( ing) 

1) I Forgot To Remember To Forget (Elvis Presley)
2) Forget You (Ceelo Green)
3) Don't You Forget About Me (Simple Minds)
4) Unforgettable (Nat King Cole)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Forget ( ing)

1) I Forgot To Remember To Forget (Elvis Presley)
2) Forget You (Ceelo Green)
3) Don't You Forget About Me (Simple Minds)
4) Unforgettable (Nat King Cole)
5) Forget Him (Bobby Rydell )


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Forget ( ing)

1) I Forgot To Remember To Forget (Elvis Presley)
2) Forget You (Ceelo Green)
3) Don't You Forget About Me (Simple Minds)
4) Unforgettable (Nat King Cole)
5) Forget Him (Bobby Rydell )
6) Don't forget to remember (Bee Gees)


----------



## Azol

New theme: Forget ( ing)

1) I Forgot To Remember To Forget (Elvis Presley)
2) Forget You (Ceelo Green)
3) Don't You Forget About Me (Simple Minds)
4) Unforgettable (Nat King Cole)
5) Forget Him (Bobby Rydell )
6) Don't forget to remember (Bee Gees) 
7) Don't Forget About Me (Nanci Griffith)

Yay, Art Rock is back! :tiphat::cheers::guitar:


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Forget ( ing)

1) I Forgot To Remember To Forget (Elvis Presley)
2) Forget You (Ceelo Green)
3) Don't You Forget About Me (Simple Minds)
4) Unforgettable (Nat King Cole)
5) Forget Him (Bobby Rydell )
6) Don't forget to remember (Bee Gees) 
7) Don't Forget About Me (Nanci Griffith)
8) Forget Me Nots (Patrice Rushen)

Yeah! Welcome back, Art Rock. You've been missed.


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Forget ( ing)

1) I Forgot To Remember To Forget (Elvis Presley)
2) Forget You (Ceelo Green)
3) Don't You Forget About Me (Simple Minds)
4) Unforgettable (Nat King Cole)
5) Forget Him (Bobby Rydell )
6) Don't forget to remember (Bee Gees)
7) Don't Forget About Me (Nanci Griffith)
8) Forget Me Nots (Patrice Rushen)
9) You Won't Forget Me (Carly Simon)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Forget ( ing)

1) I Forgot To Remember To Forget (Elvis Presley)
2) Forget You (Ceelo Green)
3) Don't You Forget About Me (Simple Minds)
4) Unforgettable (Nat King Cole)
5) Forget Him (Bobby Rydell )
6) Don't forget to remember (Bee Gees)
7) Don't Forget About Me (Nanci Griffith)
8) Forget Me Nots (Patrice Rushen)
9) You Won't Forget Me (Carly Simon)
10) Rock n Roll Never Forgets (Bob Seger)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Let's try something a little different: song titles containing a word that rhymes with...

New theme: song titles that contain a word that rhymes with "air". Only the last syllable of the applicable word in the title needs to rhyme.

1) Dare To Be Stupid (Weird Al Yankovic)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: song titles that contain a word that rhymes with "air". Only the last syllable of the applicable word in the title needs to rhyme.

1) Dare To Be Stupid (Weird Al Yankovic)
2) Here, There and Everywhere (Beatles)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: song titles that contain a word that rhymes with "air". Only the last syllable of the applicable word in the title needs to rhyme.

1) Dare To Be Stupid (Weird Al Yankovic)
2) Here, There and Everywhere (Beatles)
3) Don't You Care (The Buckinghams)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: song titles that contain a word that rhymes with "air". Only the last syllable of the applicable word in the title needs to rhyme.

1) Dare To Be Stupid (Weird Al Yankovic)
2) Here, There and Everywhere (Beatles)
3) Don't You Care (The Buckinghams)
4) Scarborough Fair (Simon & Garfunkel)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: song titles that contain a word that rhymes with "air". Only the last syllable of the applicable word in the title needs to rhyme.

1) Dare To Be Stupid (Weird Al Yankovic)
2) Here, There and Everywhere (Beatles)
3) Don't You Care (The Buckinghams)
4) Scarborough Fair (Simon & Garfunkel)
5) Hair ( Cowsills)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: song titles that contain a word that rhymes with "air". Only the last syllable of the applicable word in the title needs to rhyme.

1) Dare To Be Stupid (Weird Al Yankovic)
2) Here, There and Everywhere (Beatles)
3) Don't You Care (The Buckinghams)
4) Scarborough Fair (Simon & Garfunkel)
5) Hair ( Cowsills)
6) Share It (Smokey Robinson)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: song titles that contain a word that rhymes with "air". Only the last syllable of the applicable word in the title needs to rhyme.

1) Dare To Be Stupid (Weird Al Yankovic)
2) Here, There and Everywhere (Beatles)
3) Don't You Care (The Buckinghams)
4) Scarborough Fair (Simon & Garfunkel)
5) Hair ( Cowsills)
6) Share It (Smokey Robinson)
7) Where Eagles Dare ( Misfits)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: song titles that contain a word that rhymes with "air". Only the last syllable of the applicable word in the title needs to rhyme.

1) Dare To Be Stupid (Weird Al Yankovic)
2) Here, There and Everywhere (Beatles)
3) Don't You Care (The Buckinghams)
4) Scarborough Fair (Simon & Garfunkel)
5) Hair ( Cowsills)
6) Share It (Smokey Robinson)
7) Where Eagles Dare ( Misfits)
8) Running Bear (Johnny Preston)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: song titles that contain a word that rhymes with "air". Only the last syllable of the applicable word in the title needs to rhyme.

1) Dare To Be Stupid (Weird Al Yankovic)
2) Here, There and Everywhere (Beatles)
3) Don't You Care (The Buckinghams)
4) Scarborough Fair (Simon & Garfunkel)
5) Hair (Cowsills)
6) Share It (Smokey Robinson)
7) Where Eagles Dare ( Misfits)
8) Running Bear (Johnny Preston)
9) Nightmare (Artie Shaw)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: song titles that contain a word that rhymes with "air". Only the last syllable of the applicable word in the title needs to rhyme.

1) Dare To Be Stupid (Weird Al Yankovic)
2) Here, There and Everywhere (Beatles)
3) Don't You Care (The Buckinghams)
4) Scarborough Fair (Simon & Garfunkel)
5) Hair (Cowsills)
6) Share It (Smokey Robinson)
7) Where Eagles Dare ( Misfits)
8) Running Bear (Johnny Preston)
9) Nightmare (Artie Shaw)
10) Brother can you spare me a dime (Bing Crosby)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: song titles that contain a word that rhymes with "bad". Only the last syllable of the applicable word in the title needs to rhyme. *No repeats*.

1. Glad all over (Dave Clark Five)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: song titles that contain a word that rhymes with "bad". Only the last syllable of the applicable word in the title needs to rhyme. No repeats.

1. Glad all over (Dave Clark Five)
2) Dad ( Simply Red)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: song titles that contain a word that rhymes with "bad". Only the last syllable of the applicable word in the title needs to rhyme. No repeats unless we run out of options).

1) Glad all over (Dave Clark Five)
2) Dad ( Simply Red)
3) Leningrad (Billy Joel)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: song titles that contain a word that rhymes with "bad". Only the last syllable of the applicable word in the title needs to rhyme. No repeats unless we run out of options).

1) Glad all over (Dave Clark Five)
2) Dad ( Simply Red)
3) Leningrad (Billy Joel)
4) Sad But True (Metallica)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: song titles that contain a word that rhymes with "bad". Only the last syllable of the applicable word in the title needs to rhyme. No repeats unless we run out of options).

1) Glad all over (Dave Clark Five)
2) Dad ( Simply Red)
3) Leningrad (Billy Joel)
4) Sad But True (Metallica)
5) Bad Attitude ( Deep Purple)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: song titles that contain a word that rhymes with "bad". Only the last syllable of the applicable word in the title needs to rhyme. No repeats unless we run out of options).

1) Glad all over (Dave Clark Five)
2) Dad ( Simply Red)
3) Leningrad (Billy Joel)
4) Sad But True (Metallica)
5) Bad Attitude ( Deep Purple)
6) Are You Still Mad (Alanis Morissette)


----------



## Azol

New theme: song titles that contain a word that rhymes with "bad". Only the last syllable of the applicable word in the title needs to rhyme. No repeats unless we run out of options).

1) Glad all over (Dave Clark Five)
2) Dad ( Simply Red)
3) Leningrad (Billy Joel)
4) Sad But True (Metallica)
5) Bad Attitude ( Deep Purple)
6) Are You Still Mad (Alanis Morissette) 
7) An Imp's Tale: Nomad Brad (Crucible)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: song titles that contain a word that rhymes with "bad". Only the last syllable of the applicable word in the title needs to rhyme. No repeats unless we run out of options).

1) Glad all over (Dave Clark Five)
2) Dad ( Simply Red)
3) Leningrad (Billy Joel)
4) Sad But True (Metallica)
5) Bad Attitude ( Deep Purple)
6) Are You Still Mad (Alanis Morissette)
7) An Imp's Tale: Nomad Brad (Crucible)
8) Wishing - If I had a photograph of you (A Flock of Seagulls)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: song titles that contain a word that rhymes with "bad". Only the last syllable of the applicable word in the title needs to rhyme. No repeats unless we run out of options).

1) Glad all over (Dave Clark Five)
2) Dad ( Simply Red)
3) Leningrad (Billy Joel)
4) Sad But True (Metallica)
5) Bad Attitude ( Deep Purple)
6) Are You Still Mad (Alanis Morissette)
7) An Imp's Tale: Nomad Brad (Crucible)
8) Wishing - If I had a photograph of you (A Flock of Seagulls)
9) Are You Still Mad (Alanis Morissette)


----------



## Art Rock

9=6, please continue with a new #9.


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: song titles that contain a word that rhymes with "bad". Only the last syllable of the applicable word in the title needs to rhyme. No repeats unless we run out of options).

1) Glad all over (Dave Clark Five)
2) Dad ( Simply Red)
3) Leningrad (Billy Joel)
4) Sad But True (Metallica)
5) Bad Attitude ( Deep Purple)
6) Are You Still Mad (Alanis Morissette)
7) An Imp's Tale: Nomad Brad (Crucible)
8) Wishing - If I had a photograph of you (A Flock of Seagulls)
9) Little Pad (Beach Boys)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: song titles that contain a word that rhymes with "bad". Only the last syllable of the applicable word in the title needs to rhyme. No repeats unless we run out of options).

1) Glad all over (Dave Clark Five)
2) Dad ( Simply Red)
3) Leningrad (Billy Joel)
4) Sad But True (Metallica)
5) Bad Attitude ( Deep Purple)
6) Are You Still Mad (Alanis Morissette)
7) An Imp's Tale: Nomad Brad (Crucible)
8) Wishing - If I had a photograph of you (A Flock of Seagulls)
9) Little Pad (Beach Boys)
10) Sad Movies Make Me Cry (Sue Thompson)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Color in title 

1) Green River (Creedence Clearwater Revival)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Color in title 

1) Green River (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
2) Purple Rain (Prince)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Color in title

1) Green River (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
2) Purple Rain (Prince)
3) Red Rain (Peter Gabriel)


----------



## Azol

New theme: Color in title

1) Green River (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
2) Purple Rain (Prince)
3) Red Rain (Peter Gabriel) 
4) Into the Blue (Transatlantic)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Color in title

1) Green River (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
2) Purple Rain (Prince)
3) Red Rain (Peter Gabriel)
4) Into the Blue (Transatlantic)
5) Big Yellow Taxi ( Joni Mitchell)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Color in title

1) Green River (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
2) Purple Rain (Prince)
3) Red Rain (Peter Gabriel)
4) Into the Blue (Transatlantic)
5) Big Yellow Taxi ( Joni Mitchell)
6) Orange Crush (R.E.M.)


----------



## Aerobat

New theme: Color in title

1) Green River (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
2) Purple Rain (Prince)
3) Red Rain (Peter Gabriel)
4) Into the Blue (Transatlantic)
5) Big Yellow Taxi ( Joni Mitchell)
6) Orange Crush (R.E.M.)
7) Black Dog (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Color in title

1) Green River (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
2) Purple Rain (Prince)
3) Red Rain (Peter Gabriel)
4) Into the Blue (Transatlantic)
5) Big Yellow Taxi ( Joni Mitchell)
6) Orange Crush (R.E.M.)
7) Black Dog (Led Zeppelin)
8) Brown Eyed Girl (Van Morrison)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Color in title

1) Green River (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
2) Purple Rain (Prince)
3) Red Rain (Peter Gabriel)
4) Into the Blue (Transatlantic)
5) Big Yellow Taxi ( Joni Mitchell)
6) Orange Crush (R.E.M.)
7) Black Dog (Led Zeppelin)
8) Brown Eyed Girl (Van Morrison)
9) Grey Day (Madness)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Color in title

1) Green River (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
2) Purple Rain (Prince)
3) Red Rain (Peter Gabriel)
4) Into the Blue (Transatlantic)
5) Big Yellow Taxi ( Joni Mitchell)
6) Orange Crush (R.E.M.)
7) Black Dog (Led Zeppelin)
8) Brown Eyed Girl (Van Morrison)
9) Grey Day (Madness)
10) True Colors (Cyndi Lauper)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: True in title

1) If Dreams Come True (Ella Fitzgerald)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: True in title

1) If Dreams Come True (Ella Fitzgerald) 
2) Be True To Your School (The Beach Boys)


----------



## Azol

Theme: True in title

1) If Dreams Come True (Ella Fitzgerald)
2) Be True To Your School (The Beach Boys) 
3) Dreams Do Come True (Dolly Parton)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: True in title

1) If Dreams Come True (Ella Fitzgerald)
2) Be True To Your School (The Beach Boys)
3) Dreams Do Come True (Dolly Parton)
4) True (Spandau Ballet)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: True in title

1) If Dreams Come True (Ella Fitzgerald)
2) Be True To Your School (The Beach Boys)
3) Dreams Do Come True (Dolly Parton)
4) True (Spandau Ballet)
5) Always True to You in My Fashion (Ella Fitzgerald)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: True in title

1) If Dreams Come True (Ella Fitzgerald)
2) Be True To Your School (The Beach Boys)
3) Dreams Do Come True (Dolly Parton)
4) True (Spandau Ballet)
5) Always True to You in My Fashion (Ella Fitzgerald) 
6) True Lies (Kenny Wayne Shepherd)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: True in title

1) If Dreams Come True (Ella Fitzgerald)
2) Be True To Your School (The Beach Boys)
3) Dreams Do Come True (Dolly Parton)
4) True (Spandau Ballet)
5) Always True to You in My Fashion (Ella Fitzgerald)
6) True Lies (Kenny Wayne Shepherd)
7) Well It's True That We Love One Another (The White Stripes)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: True in title

1) If Dreams Come True (Ella Fitzgerald)
2) Be True To Your School (The Beach Boys)
3) Dreams Do Come True (Dolly Parton)
4) True (Spandau Ballet)
5) Always True to You in My Fashion (Ella Fitzgerald)
6) True Lies (Kenny Wayne Shepherd)
7) Well It's True That We Love One Another (The White Stripes)
8) Girl You Know It's True ( Milli Vanilli)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: True in title

1) If Dreams Come True (Ella Fitzgerald)
2) Be True To Your School (The Beach Boys)
3) Dreams Do Come True (Dolly Parton)
4) True (Spandau Ballet)
5) Always True to You in My Fashion (Ella Fitzgerald)
6) True Lies (Kenny Wayne Shepherd)
7) Well It's True That We Love One Another (The White Stripes)
8) Girl You Know It's True ( Milli Vanilli)
9) True Love (Elton John and Kiki Dee)


----------



## Gothos

Theme: True in title

1) If Dreams Come True (Ella Fitzgerald)
2) Be True To Your School (The Beach Boys)
3) Dreams Do Come True (Dolly Parton)
4) True (Spandau Ballet)
5) Always True to You in My Fashion (Ella Fitzgerald)
6) True Lies (Kenny Wayne Shepherd)
7) Well It's True That We Love One Another (The White Stripes)
8) Girl You Know It's True ( Milli Vanilli)
9) True Love (Elton John and Kiki Dee)
10) True Confessions ( Blue Oyster Cult)


----------



## Gothos

Theme: The Name of the River(Has to be the name of a river)

1) Fog on the Tyne (Lindisfarne)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: The Name of the River(Has to be the name of a river)

1) Fog on the Tyne (Lindisfarne)
2) Ferry cross the Mersey (Gerry and the Pacemakers)


----------



## Azol

Theme: The Name of the River(Has to be the name of a river)

1) Fog on the Tyne (Lindisfarne)
2) Ferry cross the Mersey (Gerry and the Pacemakers) 
3) The Last Saskatchewan Pirate (Captain Tractor)

_I looked for every kind of job, the answer always no
"Hire you now?" they'd always laugh, "We just let twenty go!"
The government, the promised me a measly little sum
But I've got too much pride to end up just another bum.
Then I thought, who gives a damn if all the jobs are gone?
I'm gonna be a pirate on the river Saskatchewan!_


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: The Name of the River(Has to be the name of a river)

1) Fog on the Tyne (Lindisfarne)
2) Ferry cross the Mersey (Gerry and the Pacemakers)
3) The Last Saskatchewan Pirate (Captain Tractor)
4) Sweet Thames Flow Softly (Ewan MacColl & Peggy Seeger)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: The Name of the River(Has to be the name of a river)

1) Fog on the Tyne (Lindisfarne)
2) Ferry cross the Mersey (Gerry and the Pacemakers)
3) The Last Saskatchewan Pirate (Captain Tractor)
4) Sweet Thames Flow Softly (Ewan MacColl & Peggy Seege
5) Mississippi (Pussycat song)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: The Name of the River(Has to be the name of a river)

1) Fog on the Tyne (Lindisfarne)
2) Ferry cross the Mersey (Gerry and the Pacemakers)
3) The Last Saskatchewan Pirate (Captain Tractor)
4) Sweet Thames Flow Softly (Ewan MacColl & Peggy Seeger)
5) Mississippi (Pussycat)
6) The Nile song (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: The Name of the River(Has to be the name of a river)

1) Fog on the Tyne (Lindisfarne)
2) Ferry cross the Mersey (Gerry and the Pacemakers)
3) The Last Saskatchewan Pirate (Captain Tractor)
4) Sweet Thames Flow Softly (Ewan MacColl & Peggy Seeger)
5) Mississippi (Pussycat)
6) The Nile song (Pink Floyd)
7) Een Reisje Langs De Rijn ( Willy & Willeke Alberti )


----------



## pianozach

Theme: The Name of the River(Has to be the name of a river)

1) Fog on the Tyne (Lindisfarne)
2) Ferry cross the Mersey (Gerry and the Pacemakers)
3) The Last Saskatchewan Pirate (Captain Tractor)
4) Sweet Thames Flow Softly (Ewan MacColl & Peggy Seeger)
5) Mississippi (Pussycat)
6) The Nile song (Pink Floyd)
7) Een Reisje Langs De Rijn ( Willy & Willeke Alberti)
8) Rose of the Rio Grande (The Mills Brothers)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: The Name of the River(Has to be the name of a river)

1) Fog on the Tyne (Lindisfarne)
2) Ferry cross the Mersey (Gerry and the Pacemakers)
3) The Last Saskatchewan Pirate (Captain Tractor)
4) Sweet Thames Flow Softly (Ewan MacColl & Peggy Seeger)
5) Mississippi (Pussycat)
6) The Nile song (Pink Floyd)
7) Een Reisje Langs De Rijn ( Willy & Willeke Alberti)
8) Rose of the Rio Grande (The Mills Brothers)
9) Yellow River (Christie)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: The Name of the River(Has to be the name of a river)

1) Fog on the Tyne (Lindisfarne)
2) Ferry cross the Mersey (Gerry and the Pacemakers)
3) The Last Saskatchewan Pirate (Captain Tractor)
4) Sweet Thames Flow Softly (Ewan MacColl & Peggy Seeger)
5) Mississippi (Pussycat)
6) The Nile song (Pink Floyd)
7) Een Reisje Langs De Rijn ( Willy & Willeke Alberti)
8) Rose of the Rio Grande (The Mills Brothers)
9) Yellow River (Christie)
10) Orinoco Flow (Enya)


----------



## Rogerx

Sorry, it's yours................


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: song titles that contain a word that rhymes with "see". Only the last syllable of the applicable word in the title needs to rhyme. No repeats unless we run out of options).

1) Fee (Phish)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: song titles that contain a word that rhymes with "see". Only the last syllable of the applicable word in the title needs to rhyme. No repeats unless we run out of options).

1) Fee (Phish)
2) Honey Bee (Gloria Gaynor )


----------



## pianozach

New theme: song titles that contain a word that rhymes with "see". Only the last syllable of the applicable word in the title needs to rhyme. No repeats unless we run out of options).

1) Fee (Phish)
2) Honey Bee (Gloria Gaynor)
3) One For John Gee


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: song titles that contain a word that rhymes with "see". Only the last syllable of the applicable word in the title needs to rhyme. No repeats unless we run out of options).

1) Fee (Phish)
2) Honey Bee (Gloria Gaynor)
3) One For John Gee (Jethro Tull)
4) Born Free (Andy Williams)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: song titles that contain a word that rhymes with "see". Only the last syllable of the applicable word in the title needs to rhyme. No repeats unless we run out of options).

1) Fee (Phish)
2) Honey Bee (Gloria Gaynor)
3) One For John Gee (Jethro Tull)
4) Born Free (Andy Williams)
5) Follow You Follow Me (Genesis)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: song titles that contain a word that rhymes with "see". Only the last syllable of the applicable word in the title needs to rhyme. No repeats unless we run out of options).

1) Fee (Phish)
2) Honey Bee (Gloria Gaynor)
3) One For John Gee (Jethro Tull)
4) Born Free (Andy Williams)
5) Follow You Follow Me (Genesis)
6) Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee (Buffy Sainte-Marie)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: song titles that contain a word that rhymes with "see". Only the last syllable of the applicable word in the title needs to rhyme. No repeats unless we run out of options).

1) Fee (Phish)
2) Honey Bee (Gloria Gaynor)
3) One For John Gee (Jethro Tull)
4) Born Free (Andy Williams)
5) Follow You Follow Me (Genesis)
6) Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee (Buffy Sainte-Marie)
7) Hanging Tree ( Counting Crows)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: song titles that contain a word that rhymes with "see". Only the last syllable of the applicable word in the title needs to rhyme. No repeats unless we run out of options).

1) Fee (Phish)
2) Honey Bee (Gloria Gaynor)
3) One For John Gee (Jethro Tull)
4) Born Free (Andy Williams)
5) Follow You Follow Me (Genesis)
6) Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee (Buffy Sainte-Marie)
7) Hanging Tree ( Counting Crows)
8) ABC (Jackson Five)


----------



## Aerobat

New theme: song titles that contain a word that rhymes with "see". Only the last syllable of the applicable word in the title needs to rhyme. No repeats unless we run out of options).

1) Fee (Phish)
2) Honey Bee (Gloria Gaynor)
3) One For John Gee (Jethro Tull)
4) Born Free (Andy Williams)
5) Follow You Follow Me (Genesis)
6) Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee (Buffy Sainte-Marie)
7) Hanging Tree ( Counting Crows)
8) ABC (Jackson Five)
9) What does it hurt when I pee? (Frank Zappa) (Sorry!)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: song titles that contain a word that rhymes with "see". Only the last syllable of the applicable word in the title needs to rhyme. No repeats unless we run out of options).

1) Fee (Phish)
2) Honey Bee (Gloria Gaynor)
3) One For John Gee (Jethro Tull)
4) Born Free (Andy Williams)
5) Follow You Follow Me (Genesis)
6) Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee (Buffy Sainte-Marie)
7) Hanging Tree ( Counting Crows)
8) ABC (Jackson Five)
9) What does it hurt when I pee? (Frank Zappa) (Sorry!)
10) Georgia Lee (Tom Waits)


----------



## Azol

New theme: song titles that contain a word that rhymes with "see". Only the last syllable of the applicable word in the title needs to rhyme. No repeats unless we run out of options).

1) Fee (Phish)
2) Honey Bee (Gloria Gaynor)
3) One For John Gee (Jethro Tull)
4) Born Free (Andy Williams)
5) Follow You Follow Me (Genesis)
6) Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee (Buffy Sainte-Marie)
7) Hanging Tree ( Counting Crows)
8) ABC (Jackson Five)
9) What does it hurt when I pee? (Frank Zappa) (Sorry!) 
10) Frequency (IQ)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Very, very sad songs.

1) Georgia Lee (Tom Waits)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Sorry Azol, I win!


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Very, very sad songs.

1) Georgia Lee (Tom Waits)
2) I can't see New York (Tori Amos)


----------



## Azol

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Sorry Azol, I win!


You... you...


New theme: Very, very sad songs.

1) Georgia Lee (Tom Waits)
2) I can't see New York (Tori Amos) 
3) I Still Can't Say Goodbye (Chet Atkins)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Very, very sad songs.

1) Georgia Lee (Tom Waits)
2) I can't see New York (Tori Amos)
3) I Still Can't Say Goodbye (Chet Atkins)
4) If You Go Away ( Neil Diamond )


----------



## Aerobat

New theme: Very, very sad songs.

1) Georgia Lee (Tom Waits)
2) I can't see New York (Tori Amos)
3) I Still Can't Say Goodbye (Chet Atkins)
4) If You Go Away ( Neil Diamond )
5) Sand and Water (Beth Nielsen Chapman)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Very, very sad songs.

1) Georgia Lee (Tom Waits)
2) I can't see New York (Tori Amos)
3) I Still Can't Say Goodbye (Chet Atkins)
4) If You Go Away ( Neil Diamond )
5) Sand and Water (Beth Nielsen Chapman)
6) The Raven that refused to sing (Steven Wilson)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Very, very sad songs.

1) Georgia Lee (Tom Waits)
2) I can't see New York (Tori Amos)
3) I Still Can't Say Goodbye (Chet Atkins)
4) If You Go Away ( Neil Diamond )
5) Sand and Water (Beth Nielsen Chapman)
6) The Raven that refused to sing (Steven Wilson)
7) All Good Things (Klaatu)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Very, very sad songs.

1) Georgia Lee (Tom Waits)
2) I can't see New York (Tori Amos)
3) I Still Can't Say Goodbye (Chet Atkins)
4) If You Go Away ( Neil Diamond )
5) Sand and Water (Beth Nielsen Chapman)
6) The Raven that refused to sing (Steven Wilson)
7) All Good Things (Klaatu)
8) For a Dancer (Jackson Browne)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Very, very sad songs.

1) Georgia Lee (Tom Waits)
2) I can't see New York (Tori Amos)
3) I Still Can't Say Goodbye (Chet Atkins)
4) If You Go Away ( Neil Diamond )
5) Sand and Water (Beth Nielsen Chapman)
6) The Raven that refused to sing (Steven Wilson)
7) All Good Things (Klaatu)
8) For a Dancer (Jackson Browne)
9) Tears In Heaven (Eric Clapton)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Very, very sad songs.

1) Georgia Lee (Tom Waits)
2) I can't see New York (Tori Amos)
3) I Still Can't Say Goodbye (Chet Atkins)
4) If You Go Away ( Neil Diamond )
5) Sand and Water (Beth Nielsen Chapman)
6) The Raven that refused to sing (Steven Wilson)
7) All Good Things (Klaatu)
8) For a Dancer (Jackson Browne)
9) Tears In Heaven (Eric Clapton)
10) A Case of You ( Joni Mitchell)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Snow ( in title pleas)


1) Roses in the Snow (Emmylou Harris)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Snow ( in title pleas)


1) Roses in the Snow (Emmylou Harris)
2) Snowbird (Anne Murray)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Snow ( in title pleas)


1) Roses in the Snow (Emmylou Harris)
2) Snowbird (Anne Murray)
3) Snowman (XTC)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Snow ( in title pleas)


1) Roses in the Snow (Emmylou Harris)
2) Snowbird (Anne Murray)
3) Snowman (XTC)
4) Let It Snow! Let It Snow! Let It Snow! (Dean Martin)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Snow ( in title please)

1) Roses in the Snow (Emmylou Harris)
2) Snowbird (Anne Murray)
3) Snowman (XTC)
4) Let It Snow! Let It Snow! Let It Snow! (Dean Martin) 
5) Don't Eat The Yellow Snow Frank Zappa)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Snow ( in title please)

1) Roses in the Snow (Emmylou Harris)
2) Snowbird (Anne Murray)
3) Snowman (XTC)
4) Let It Snow! Let It Snow! Let It Snow! (Dean Martin)
5) Don't Eat The Yellow Snow Frank Zappa)
6) 50 Words for snow (Kate Bush)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Snow ( in title please)

1) Roses in the Snow (Emmylou Harris)
2) Snowbird (Anne Murray)
3) Snowman (XTC)
4) Let It Snow! Let It Snow! Let It Snow! (Dean Martin)
5) Don't Eat The Yellow Snow Frank Zappa)
6) 50 Words for snow (Kate Bush)
7) Cold Rain and Snow ( Grateful Dead)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Snow ( in title please)

1) Roses in the Snow (Emmylou Harris)
2) Snowbird (Anne Murray)
3) Snowman (XTC)
4) Let It Snow! Let It Snow! Let It Snow! (Dean Martin)
5) Don't Eat The Yellow Snow Frank Zappa)
6) 50 Words for snow (Kate Bush)
7) Cold Rain and Snow ( Grateful Dead)
8) The Snow Goose (Camel)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Snow ( in title please)

1) Roses in the Snow (Emmylou Harris)
2) Snowbird (Anne Murray)
3) Snowman (XTC)
4) Let It Snow! Let It Snow! Let It Snow! (Dean Martin)
5) Don't Eat The Yellow Snow Frank Zappa)
6) 50 Words for snow (Kate Bush)
7) Cold Rain and Snow ( Grateful Dead)
8) The Snow Goose (Camel)
9) Snowblind (Black Sabbath)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Snow ( in title please)

1) Roses in the Snow (Emmylou Harris)
2) Snowbird (Anne Murray)
3) Snowman (XTC)
4) Let It Snow! Let It Snow! Let It Snow! (Dean Martin)
5) Don't Eat The Yellow Snow Frank Zappa)
6) 50 Words for snow (Kate Bush)
7) Cold Rain and Snow ( Grateful Dead)
8) The Snow Goose (Camel)
9) Snowblind (Black Sabbath) 
10) Footprints in the Snow (Bill Monroe)

New theme: Hurt (in the title)

1) Hurt (Johnny Cash)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Hurt (in the title)

1) Hurt (Johnny Cash)
2) Do You Really Want To Hurt Me?( Culture Club)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Hurt (in the title)

1) Hurt (Johnny Cash)
2) Do You Really Want To Hurt Me?( Culture Club)
3) Don't Hurt Yourself (Marillion)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Hurt (in the title)

1) Hurt (Johnny Cash)
2) Do You Really Want To Hurt Me?( Culture Club)
3) Don't Hurt Yourself (Marillion)
4) Love hurts (Nazareth)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Hurt (in the title)

1) Hurt (Johnny Cash)
2) Do You Really Want To Hurt Me?( Culture Club)
3) Don't Hurt Yourself (Marillion)
4) Love hurts (Nazareth)
5) Let Me Go, You're Hurtin' Me (Loretta Lynn)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Hurt (in the title)

1) Hurt (Johnny Cash)
2) Do You Really Want To Hurt Me?( Culture Club)
3) Don't Hurt Yourself (Marillion)
4) Love hurts (Nazareth)
5) Let Me Go, You're Hurtin' Me (Loretta Lynn)
6) Hurting each other (Carpenters)


----------



## Azol

New theme: Hurt (in the title)

1) Hurt (Johnny Cash)
2) Do You Really Want To Hurt Me?( Culture Club)
3) Don't Hurt Yourself (Marillion)
4) Love hurts (Nazareth)
5) Let Me Go, You're Hurtin' Me (Loretta Lynn)
6) Hurting each other (Carpenters) 
7) Hurt So Bad (Linda Ronstadt)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Hurt (in the title)

1) Hurt (Johnny Cash)
2) Do You Really Want To Hurt Me?( Culture Club)
3) Don't Hurt Yourself (Marillion)
4) Love hurts (Nazareth)
5) Let Me Go, You're Hurtin' Me (Loretta Lynn)
6) Hurting each other (Carpenters) 
7) Hurt So Bad (Linda Ronstadt)
8) Stones Throw From Hurtin' (Elton John)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Hurt (in the title)

1) Hurt (Johnny Cash)
2) Do You Really Want To Hurt Me?( Culture Club)
3) Don't Hurt Yourself (Marillion)
4) Love hurts (Nazareth)
5) Let Me Go, You're Hurtin' Me (Loretta Lynn)
6) Hurting each other (Carpenters) 
7) Hurt So Bad (Linda Ronstadt)
8) Stones Throw From Hurtin' (Elton John)
9) Hurts So Good (John Mellencamp)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Hurt (in the title)

1) Hurt (Johnny Cash)
2) Do You Really Want To Hurt Me?( Culture Club)
3) Don't Hurt Yourself (Marillion)
4) Love hurts (Nazareth)
5) Let Me Go, You're Hurtin' Me (Loretta Lynn)
6) Hurting each other (Carpenters) 
7) Hurt So Bad (Linda Ronstadt)
8) Stones Throw From Hurtin' (Elton John)
9) Hurts So Good (John Mellencamp)
10) You Always Hurt the One You Love (The Mills Brothers)


----------



## pianozach

*This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 1 seconds.
*

Theme: Feel

1) More Than a Feeling (Boston)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Feel

1) More Than a Feeling (Boston)
2) Do You Feel Like We Do (Peter Frampton)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme: Feel

1) More Than a Feeling (Boston)
2) Do You Feel Like We Do (Peter Frampton)
3) That Feel (Tom Waits)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: Feel

1) More Than a Feeling (Boston)
2) Do You Feel Like We Do (Peter Frampton)
3) That Feel (Tom Waits) 
4) You've Lost That Loving Feeling (Righteous Brothers)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Feel

1) More Than a Feeling (Boston)
2) Do You Feel Like We Do (Peter Frampton)
3) That Feel (Tom Waits)
4) You've Lost That Loving Feeling (Righteous Brothers) 
5) Hooked On A Feeling (Blue Swede)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Feel

1) More Than a Feeling (Boston)
2) Do You Feel Like We Do (Peter Frampton)
3) That Feel (Tom Waits)
4) You've Lost That Loving Feeling (Righteous Brothers)
5) Hooked On A Feeling (Blue Swede)
6) Feelin' Alright (Traffic)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: Feel

1) More Than a Feeling (Boston)
2) Do You Feel Like We Do (Peter Frampton)
3) That Feel (Tom Waits)
4) You've Lost That Loving Feeling (Righteous Brothers)
5) Hooked On A Feeling (Blue Swede)
6) Feelin' Alright (Traffic) 
7) Feelin' Mortal (Kris Kristofferson)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Feel

1) More Than a Feeling (Boston)
2) Do You Feel Like We Do (Peter Frampton)
3) That Feel (Tom Waits)
4) You've Lost That Loving Feeling (Righteous Brothers)
5) Hooked On A Feeling (Blue Swede)
6) Feelin' Alright (Traffic) 
7) Feelin' Mortal (Kris Kristofferson)
8) The Way You Make Me Feel (Michael Jackson)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Feel

1) More Than a Feeling (Boston)
2) Do You Feel Like We Do (Peter Frampton)
3) That Feel (Tom Waits)
4) You've Lost That Loving Feeling (Righteous Brothers)
5) Hooked On A Feeling (Blue Swede)
6) Feelin' Alright (Traffic)
7) Feelin' Mortal (Kris Kristofferson)
8) The Way You Make Me Feel (Michael Jackson)
9) I feel Good ( James Brown)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Feel

1) More Than a Feeling (Boston)
2) Do You Feel Like We Do (Peter Frampton)
3) That Feel (Tom Waits)
4) You've Lost That Loving Feeling (Righteous Brothers)
5) Hooked On A Feeling (Blue Swede)
6) Feelin' Alright (Traffic)
7) Feelin' Mortal (Kris Kristofferson)
8) The Way You Make Me Feel (Michael Jackson)
9) I feel Good ( James Brown)
10) I Feel Free (Cream)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: song titles that contain a word that rhymes with "pay". Only the last syllable of the applicable word in the title needs to rhyme. No repeats unless we run out of options).

1) Brand New Day (Sting)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: song titles that contain a word that rhymes with "pay". Only the last syllable of the applicable word in the title needs to rhyme. No repeats unless we run out of options).

1) Brand New Day (Sting)
2) Lay Down Sally ( Eric Clapton)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: song titles that contain a word that rhymes with "pay". Only the last syllable of the applicable word in the title needs to rhyme. No repeats unless we run out of options).

1) Brand New Day (Sting)
2) Lay Down Sally ( Eric Clapton)
3) Show Me The Way (Peter Frampton)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: song titles that contain a word that rhymes with "pay". Only the last syllable of the applicable word in the title needs to rhyme. No repeats unless we run out of options).

1) Brand New Day (Sting)
2) Lay Down Sally ( Eric Clapton)
3) Show Me The Way (Peter Frampton)
4) Stay with Me till Dawn (Judie Tzuke)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: song titles that contain a word that rhymes with "pay". Only the last syllable of the applicable word in the title needs to rhyme. No repeats unless we run out of options).

1) Brand New Day (Sting)
2) Lay Down Sally ( Eric Clapton)
3) Show Me The Way (Peter Frampton)
4) Stay with Me till Dawn (Judie Tzuke)
5) He's So Gay (Frank Zappa)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: song titles that contain a word that rhymes with "pay". Only the last syllable of the applicable word in the title needs to rhyme. No repeats unless we run out of options).

1) Brand New Day (Sting)
2) Lay Down Sally ( Eric Clapton)
3) Show Me The Way (Peter Frampton)
4) Stay with Me till Dawn (Judie Tzuke)
5) He's So Gay (Frank Zappa)
6) Ray of light (Madonna)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: song titles that contain a word that rhymes with "pay". Only the last syllable of the applicable word in the title needs to rhyme. No repeats unless we run out of options).

1) Brand New Day (Sting)
2) Lay Down Sally ( Eric Clapton)
3) Show Me The Way (Peter Frampton)
4) Stay with Me till Dawn (Judie Tzuke)
5) He's So Gay (Frank Zappa)
6) Ray of light (Madonna)
7) First of May( by the Bee Gees )


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: song titles that contain a word that rhymes with "pay". Only the last syllable of the applicable word in the title needs to rhyme. No repeats unless we run out of options).

1) Brand New Day (Sting)
2) Lay Down Sally ( Eric Clapton)
3) Show Me The Way (Peter Frampton)
4) Stay with Me till Dawn (Judie Tzuke)
5) He's So Gay (Frank Zappa)
6) Ray of light (Madonna)
7) First of May (the Bee Gees )
8) Montego Bay (Bobby Bloom)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: song titles that contain a word that rhymes with "pay". Only the last syllable of the applicable word in the title needs to rhyme. No repeats unless we run out of options).

1) Brand New Day (Sting)
2) Lay Down Sally ( Eric Clapton)
3) Show Me The Way (Peter Frampton)
4) Stay with Me till Dawn (Judie Tzuke)
5) He's So Gay (Frank Zappa)
6) Ray of light (Madonna)
7) First of May (the Bee Gees )
8) Montego Bay (Bobby Bloom)
9) Come Out And Play (Offspring)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: song titles that contain a word that rhymes with "pay". Only the last syllable of the applicable word in the title needs to rhyme. No repeats unless we run out of options).

1) Brand New Day (Sting)
2) Lay Down Sally ( Eric Clapton)
3) Show Me The Way (Peter Frampton)
4) Stay with Me till Dawn (Judie Tzuke)
5) He's So Gay (Frank Zappa)
6) Ray of light (Madonna)
7) First of May (the Bee Gees )
8) Montego Bay (Bobby Bloom)
9) Come Out And Play (Offspring)
10) Touch of Gray (Grateful Dead)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Songs with Birds in the Title

1) Night Owl (Gerry Rafferty)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Songs with Birds in the Title

1) Night Owl (Gerry Rafferty)
2) Snowbird (Anne Murray)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs with Birds in the Title

1) Night Owl (Gerry Rafferty)
2) Snowbird (Anne Murray)
3) Blackbird ( The Beatles)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Songs with Birds in the Title

1) Night Owl (Gerry Rafferty)
2) Snowbird (Anne Murray)
3) Blackbird ( The Beatles)
4) Fly Like An Eagle (Steve Miller Band)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs with Birds in the Title

1) Night Owl (Gerry Rafferty)
2) Snowbird (Anne Murray)
3) Blackbird ( The Beatles)
4) Fly Like An Eagle (Steve Miller Band)
5) Lullaby Of Birdland ( Ella Fitzgerald)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Songs with Birds in the Title

1) Night Owl (Gerry Rafferty)
2) Snowbird (Anne Murray)
3) Blackbird ( The Beatles)
4) Fly Like An Eagle (Steve Miller Band)
5) Lullaby Of Birdland ( Ella Fitzgerald)
6) Albatross (Fleetwood Mac)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Songs with Birds in the Title

1) Night Owl (Gerry Rafferty)
2) Snowbird (Anne Murray)
3) Blackbird ( The Beatles)
4) Fly Like An Eagle (Steve Miller Band)
5) Lullaby Of Birdland ( Ella Fitzgerald)
6) Albatross (Fleetwood Mac)
7) Bluebird (Wings)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Songs with Birds in the Title

1) Night Owl (Gerry Rafferty)
2) Snowbird (Anne Murray)
3) Blackbird ( The Beatles)
4) Fly Like An Eagle (Steve Miller Band)
5) Lullaby Of Birdland ( Ella Fitzgerald)
6) Albatross (Fleetwood Mac)
7) Bluebird (Wings)
8) On the wings of a a nightingale (Everly Brs)


----------



## Azol

New theme: Songs with Birds in the Title

1) Night Owl (Gerry Rafferty)
2) Snowbird (Anne Murray)
3) Blackbird ( The Beatles)
4) Fly Like An Eagle (Steve Miller Band)
5) Lullaby Of Birdland ( Ella Fitzgerald)
6) Albatross (Fleetwood Mac)
7) Bluebird (Wings)
8) On the wings of a a nightingale (Everly Brs) 
9) Hummingbyrd (Marty Stuart)

P.S. Not exactly a "bird" but still is a reference and has quite a story behind it.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs with Birds in the Title

1) Night Owl (Gerry Rafferty)
2) Snowbird (Anne Murray)
3) Blackbird ( The Beatles)
4) Fly Like An Eagle (Steve Miller Band)
5) Lullaby Of Birdland ( Ella Fitzgerald)
6) Albatross (Fleetwood Mac)
7) Bluebird (Wings)
8) On the wings of a a nightingale (Everly Brs)
9) Hummingbyrd (Marty Stuart)
10)Three Little Birds (Bob Marley & The Wailers )


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Helping/ help in title 

1)Can't Help Falling in Love ( Elvis Presley)


----------



## Malx

New theme: Helping/ help in title

1)Can't Help Falling in Love ( Elvis Presley)
2) Help (The Beatles)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Helping/ help in title

1) Can't Help Falling in Love (Elvis Presley)
2) Help (The Beatles)
3) I can help (Billy Swan)


----------



## Aerobat

New theme: Helping/ help in title

1) Can't Help Falling in Love (Elvis Presley)
2) Help (The Beatles)
3) I can help (Billy Swan)
4) Help me make it through the night (Sammi Smith & many others)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Helping/ help in title

1) Can't Help Falling in Love (Elvis Presley)
2) Help (The Beatles)
3) I can help (Billy Swan)
4) Help me make it through the night (Sammi Smith & many others)
5) Help me (Joni Mitchell)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Helping/ help in title

1) Can't Help Falling in Love (Elvis Presley)
2) Help (The Beatles)
3) I can help (Billy Swan)
4) Help me make it through the night (Sammi Smith & many others)
5) Help me (Joni Mitchell)
6) Help Me, Rhonda ( Beach Boys)


----------



## Azol

New theme: Helping/ help in title

1) Can't Help Falling in Love (Elvis Presley)
2) Help (The Beatles)
3) I can help (Billy Swan)
4) Help me make it through the night (Sammi Smith & many others)
5) Help me (Joni Mitchell)
6) Help Me, Rhonda ( Beach Boys) 
7) Helpless (Neil Young)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Helping/ help in title

1) Can't Help Falling in Love (Elvis Presley)
2) Help (The Beatles)
3) I can help (Billy Swan)
4) Help me make it through the night (Sammi Smith & many others)
5) Help me (Joni Mitchell)
6) Help Me, Rhonda ( Beach Boys)
7) Helpless (Neil Young)
8) Help is on its way (Little River Band)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Helping/ help in title

1) Can't Help Falling in Love (Elvis Presley)
2) Help (The Beatles)
3) I can help (Billy Swan)
4) Help me make it through the night (Sammi Smith & many others)
5) Help me (Joni Mitchell)
6) Help Me, Rhonda ( Beach Boys)
7) Helpless (Neil Young)
8) Help is on its way (Little River Band) 
9) Helplessly Hoping (Crosby, Stills & Nash)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Helping/ help in title

1) Can't Help Falling in Love (Elvis Presley)
2) Help (The Beatles)
3) I can help (Billy Swan)
4) Help me make it through the night (Sammi Smith & many others)
5) Help me (Joni Mitchell)
6) Help Me, Rhonda ( Beach Boys)
7) Helpless (Neil Young)
8) Help is on its way (Little River Band)
9) Helplessly Hoping (Crosby, Stills & Nash)
10) Somebody Help Me(The Spencer Davis Group)

Anyone can start a new theme


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Songs dealing with heroin, and it's usage, effects, and consequences

1) Cold Turkey (The Plastic Ono Band)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Songs dealing with heroin, and it's usage, effects, and consequences

1) Cold Turkey (The Plastic Ono Band)
2) Heroin (Lana Del Rey)


----------



## Aerobat

Theme: Songs dealing with heroin, and it's usage, effects, and consequences

1) Cold Turkey (The Plastic Ono Band)
2) Heroin (Lana Del Rey)
3) The Needle and The Damage Done (Neil Young)


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

Theme: Songs dealing with heroin, and it's usage, effects, and consequences

1) Cold Turkey (The Plastic Ono Band)
2) Heroin (Lana Del Rey)
3) The Needle and The Damage Done (Neil Young)
4) Under the Bridge (Red Hot Chili Peppers)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Songs dealing with heroin, and it's usage, effects, and consequences

1) Cold Turkey (The Plastic Ono Band)
2) Heroin (Lana Del Rey)
3) The Needle and The Damage Done (Neil Young)
4) Under the Bridge (Red Hot Chili Peppers)
5) Heroin (Velvet Underground)


----------



## Rogerx

I pass on this round.


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Songs dealing with heroin, and it's usage, effects, and consequences

1) Cold Turkey (The Plastic Ono Band)
2) Heroin (Lana Del Rey)
3) The Needle and The Damage Done (Neil Young)
4) Under the Bridge (Red Hot Chili Peppers)
5) Heroin (Velvet Underground)
6) That Smell (Lynyrd Skynyrd)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: Songs dealing with heroin, and it's usage, effects, and consequences

1) Cold Turkey (The Plastic Ono Band)
2) Heroin (Lana Del Rey)
3) The Needle and The Damage Done (Neil Young)
4) Under the Bridge (Red Hot Chili Peppers)
5) Heroin (Velvet Underground)
6) That Smell (Lynyrd Skynyrd) 
7) Junkie's Lament (James Taylor)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Songs dealing with heroin, and it's usage, effects, and consequences

1) Cold Turkey (The Plastic Ono Band)
2) Heroin (Lana Del Rey)
3) The Needle and The Damage Done (Neil Young)
4) Under the Bridge (Red Hot Chili Peppers)
5) Heroin (Velvet Underground)
6) That Smell (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
7) Junkie's Lament (James Taylor)
8) Bad (U2)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Songs dealing with heroin, and it's usage, effects, and consequences

1) Cold Turkey (The Plastic Ono Band)
2) Heroin (Lana Del Rey)
3) The Needle and The Damage Done (Neil Young)
4) Under the Bridge (Red Hot Chili Peppers)
5) Heroin (Velvet Underground)
6) That Smell (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
7) Junkie's Lament (James Taylor)
8) Bad (U2)
9) Freddie's Dead (Curtis Mayfield)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Songs dealing with heroin, and it's usage, effects, and consequences

1) Cold Turkey (The Plastic Ono Band)
2) Heroin (Lana Del Rey)
3) The Needle and The Damage Done (Neil Young)
4) Under the Bridge (Red Hot Chili Peppers)
5) Heroin (Velvet Underground)
6) That Smell (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
7) Junkie's Lament (James Taylor)
8) Bad (U2)
9) Freddie's Dead (Curtis Mayfield)
10) Happiness Is a Warm Gun (The Beatles)

_"I need a fix 'cause I'm going down"_


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Songs with the word 'Ballad' in the title

1) Ballad Of Sir Frankie Crisp (Let It Roll) (George Harrison)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Songs with the word 'Ballad' in the title

1) Ballad Of Sir Frankie Crisp (Let It Roll) (George Harrison)
2) The Ballad of John and Yoko (Beatles)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: Songs with the word 'Ballad' in the title

1) Ballad Of Sir Frankie Crisp (Let It Roll) (George Harrison)
2) The Ballad of John and Yoko (Beatles) 
3) The Ballad Of Sweeney Todd (Stephen Sondheim)


----------



## Azol

Theme: Songs with the word 'Ballad' in the title

1) Ballad Of Sir Frankie Crisp (Let It Roll) (George Harrison)
2) The Ballad of John and Yoko (Beatles)
3) The Ballad Of Sweeney Todd (Stephen Sondheim) 
3) Ballad of a Runaway Horse (Emmylou Harris)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Songs with the word 'Ballad' in the title

1) Ballad Of Sir Frankie Crisp (Let It Roll) (George Harrison)
2) The Ballad of John and Yoko (Beatles)
3) The Ballad Of Sweeney Todd (Stephen Sondheim)
4) Ballad of a Runaway Horse (Emmylou Harris)
5) The Ballad of Danny Bailey (Elton John)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Songs with the word 'Ballad' in the title

1) Ballad Of Sir Frankie Crisp (Let It Roll) (George Harrison)
2) The Ballad of John and Yoko (Beatles)
3) The Ballad Of Sweeney Todd (Stephen Sondheim)
4) Ballad of a Runaway Horse (Emmylou Harris)
5) The Ballad of Danny Bailey (Elton John)
6) Ballad of Easy Rider (Roger McGuinn)


----------



## Rogerx

heme: Songs with the word 'Ballad' in the title

1) Ballad Of Sir Frankie Crisp (Let It Roll) (George Harrison)
2) The Ballad of John and Yoko (Beatles)
3) The Ballad Of Sweeney Todd (Stephen Sondheim)
4) Ballad of a Runaway Horse (Emmylou Harris)
5) The Ballad of Danny Bailey (Elton John)
6) Ballad of Easy Rider (Roger McGuinn)
7) Barefoot Ballad ( Elvis Presley.)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Songs with the word 'Ballad' in the title

1) Ballad Of Sir Frankie Crisp (Let It Roll) (George Harrison)
2) The Ballad of John and Yoko (Beatles)
3) The Ballad Of Sweeney Todd (Stephen Sondheim)
4) Ballad of a Runaway Horse (Emmylou Harris)
5) The Ballad of Danny Bailey (Elton John)
6) Ballad of Easy Rider (Roger McGuinn)
7) Barefoot Ballad ( Elvis Presley)
8) The Ballad Of Bonnie & Clyde (Georgie Fame & Blue Flames)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Songs with the word 'Ballad' in the title

1) Ballad Of Sir Frankie Crisp (Let It Roll) (George Harrison)
2) The Ballad of John and Yoko (Beatles)
3) The Ballad Of Sweeney Todd (Stephen Sondheim)
4) Ballad of a Runaway Horse (Emmylou Harris)
5) The Ballad of Danny Bailey (Elton John)
6) Ballad of Easy Rider (Roger McGuinn)
7) Barefoot Ballad ( Elvis Presley)
8) The Ballad Of Bonnie & Clyde (Georgie Fame & Blue Flames)
10) Ballad Of A Thin Man ( Bob Dylan)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Gold

1) Fields of Gold ( Sting)


----------



## Art Rock

The rest of us follows up #8 with #9....

Current board:

Theme: Songs with the word 'Ballad' in the title

1) Ballad Of Sir Frankie Crisp (Let It Roll) (George Harrison)
2) The Ballad of John and Yoko (Beatles)
3) The Ballad Of Sweeney Todd (Stephen Sondheim)
4) Ballad of a Runaway Horse (Emmylou Harris)
5) The Ballad of Danny Bailey (Elton John)
6) Ballad of Easy Rider (Roger McGuinn)
7) Barefoot Ballad ( Elvis Presley)
8) The Ballad Of Bonnie & Clyde (Georgie Fame & Blue Flames)
9) Ballad Of A Thin Man ( Bob Dylan)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme: Songs with the word 'Ballad' in the title

1) Ballad Of Sir Frankie Crisp (Let It Roll) (George Harrison)
2) The Ballad of John and Yoko (Beatles)
3) The Ballad Of Sweeney Todd (Stephen Sondheim)
4) Ballad of a Runaway Horse (Emmylou Harris)
5) The Ballad of Danny Bailey (Elton John)
6) Ballad of Easy Rider (Roger McGuinn)
7) Barefoot Ballad ( Elvis Presley)
8) The Ballad Of Bonnie & Clyde (Georgie Fame & Blue Flames)
9) Ballad Of A Thin Man ( Bob Dylan)
10) The Ballad of John Henry (Joe Bonamassa)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: going wild!

1) Wild America (Iggy Pop)


----------



## Azol

New theme: going wild!

1) Wild America (Iggy Pop)
2) Cigarettes, Whiskey And Wild Wild Women (Buck Owens)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: going wild!

1) Wild America (Iggy Pop)
2) Cigarettes, Whiskey And Wild Wild Women (Buck Owens)
3) Born to be Wild (Steppenwolf)




(one of my favourite karaoke songs)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: going wild!

1) Wild America (Iggy Pop)
2) Cigarettes, Whiskey And Wild Wild Women (Buck Owens)
3) Born to be Wild (Steppenwolf)
4) Driving Me Wild ( Bryan Ferry)


----------



## Aerobat

New theme: going wild!

1) Wild America (Iggy Pop)
2) Cigarettes, Whiskey And Wild Wild Women (Buck Owens)
3) Born to be Wild (Steppenwolf)
4) Driving Me Wild ( Bryan Ferry)
5) Wild in the Street (Bon Jovi)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: going wild!

1) Wild America (Iggy Pop)
2) Cigarettes, Whiskey And Wild Wild Women (Buck Owens)
3) Born to be Wild (Steppenwolf)
4) Driving Me Wild ( Bryan Ferry)
5) Wild in the Street (Bon Jovi)
6) Wild wild life (Talking Heads)


----------



## Azol

New theme: going wild!

1) Wild America (Iggy Pop)
2) Cigarettes, Whiskey And Wild Wild Women (Buck Owens)
3) Born to be Wild (Steppenwolf)
4) Driving Me Wild ( Bryan Ferry)
5) Wild in the Street (Bon Jovi)
6) Wild wild life (Talking Heads) 
7) Wild Wild Angels (Smokie)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: going wild!

1) Wild America (Iggy Pop)
2) Cigarettes, Whiskey And Wild Wild Women (Buck Owens)
3) Born to be Wild (Steppenwolf)
4) Driving Me Wild ( Bryan Ferry)
5) Wild in the Street (Bon Jovi)
6) Wild wild life (Talking Heads)
7) Wild Wild Angels (Smokie) 
8) Wild World (Cat Stevens)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: going wild!

1) Wild America (Iggy Pop)
2) Cigarettes, Whiskey And Wild Wild Women (Buck Owens)
3) Born to be Wild (Steppenwolf)
4) Driving Me Wild ( Bryan Ferry)
5) Wild in the Street (Bon Jovi)
6) Wild wild life (Talking Heads)
7) Wild Wild Angels (Smokie)
8) Wild World (Cat Stevens)
9) Teenage Wildlife ( David Bowie)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: going wild!

1) Wild America (Iggy Pop)
2) Cigarettes, Whiskey And Wild Wild Women (Buck Owens)
3) Born to be Wild (Steppenwolf)
4) Driving Me Wild ( Bryan Ferry)
5) Wild in the Street (Bon Jovi)
6) Wild wild life (Talking Heads)
7) Wild Wild Angels (Smokie)
8) Wild World (Cat Stevens)
9) Teenage Wildlife ( David Bowie)
10) Wild Honey Pie (The Beatles)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Happen

1) Everything Beautiful Happens at Night (Harvey Schmidt)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Happen

1) Everything Beautiful Happens at Night (Harvey Schmidt)
2) The Happening (The Supremes)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Happen

1) Everything Beautiful Happens at Night (Harvey Schmidt)
2) The Happening (The Supremes)
3) Watch what happens (Laura Fygi)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Happen

1) Everything Beautiful Happens at Night (Harvey Schmidt)
2) The Happening (The Supremes)
3) Watch what happens (Laura Fygi)
4) It Can Happen (Yes)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Happen

1) Everything Beautiful Happens at Night (Harvey Schmidt)
2) The Happening (The Supremes)
3) Watch what happens (Laura Fygi)
4) It Can Happen (Yes)
5) Something's Happening (Peter Frampton)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: Happen

1) Everything Beautiful Happens at Night (Harvey Schmidt)
2) The Happening (The Supremes)
3) Watch what happens (Laura Fygi)
4) It Can Happen (Yes)
5) Something's Happening (Peter Frampton)
6) Cloudbusting (Kate Bush)

_Ooh, I just know that something good is gonna happen
I don't know when
But just saying it could even make it happen_


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Happen

1) Everything Beautiful Happens at Night (Harvey Schmidt)
2) The Happening (The Supremes)
3) Watch what happens (Laura Fygi)
4) It Can Happen (Yes)
5) Something's Happening (Peter Frampton)
6) Cloudbusting (Kate Bush)
7) Does It Really Happen? (Yes)

Actually a different song from _*It Can Happen*_, also by *Yes*.


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: Happen

1) Everything Beautiful Happens at Night (Harvey Schmidt)
2) The Happening (The Supremes)
3) Watch what happens (Laura Fygi)
4) It Can Happen (Yes)
5) Something's Happening (Peter Frampton)
6) Cloudbusting (Kate Bush)
7) Does It Really Happen? (Yes)
8) Worst That Could Happen (Brooklyn Bridge)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Happen

1) Everything Beautiful Happens at Night (Harvey Schmidt)
2) The Happening (The Supremes)
3) Watch what happens (Laura Fygi)
4) It Can Happen (Yes)
5) Something's Happening (Peter Frampton)
6) Cloudbusting (Kate Bush)
7) Does It Really Happen? (Yes)
8) Worst That Could Happen (Brooklyn Bridge)
9) This Never Happened Before (Paul McCartney)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Happen

1) Everything Beautiful Happens at Night (Harvey Schmidt)
2) The Happening (The Supremes)
3) Watch what happens (Laura Fygi)
4) It Can Happen (Yes)
5) Something's Happening (Peter Frampton)
6) Cloudbusting (Kate Bush)
7) Does It Really Happen? (Yes)
8) Worst That Could Happen (Brooklyn Bridge)
9) This Never Happened Before (Paul McCartney)
10)Accidents Will Happen ( Elvis Costello)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Gold

1) Fields of Gold ( Sting)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Gold

1) Fields of Gold ( Sting) 
2) After the Gold Rush (Neil Young)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Gold

1) Fields of Gold ( Sting) 
2) After the Gold Rush (Neil Young)
3) Golden Goose (Todd Rundgren)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Gold

1) Fields of Gold ( Sting)
2) After the Gold Rush (Neil Young)
3) Golden Goose (Todd Rundgren)
4) Silver Threads And Golden Needles ( The Springfields)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Gold

1) Fields of Gold ( Sting)
2) After the Gold Rush (Neil Young)
3) Golden Goose (Todd Rundgren)
4) Silver Threads And Golden Needles ( The Springfields)
5) Gold (Spandau Ballet)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Gold

1) Fields of Gold ( Sting)
2) After the Gold Rush (Neil Young)
3) Golden Goose (Todd Rundgren)
4) Silver Threads And Golden Needles ( The Springfields)
5) Gold (Spandau Ballet)
6) Golden Ring (Eric Clapton)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Gold

1) Fields of Gold ( Sting)
2) After the Gold Rush (Neil Young)
3) Golden Goose (Todd Rundgren)
4) Silver Threads And Golden Needles ( The Springfields)
5) Gold (Spandau Ballet)
6) Golden Ring (Eric Clapton)
7) This Golden Ring (Fortunes)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Gold

1) Fields of Gold ( Sting)
2) After the Gold Rush (Neil Young)
3) Golden Goose (Todd Rundgren)
4) Silver Threads And Golden Needles ( The Springfields)
5) Gold (Spandau Ballet)
6) Golden Ring (Eric Clapton)
7) This Golden Ring (Fortunes)
8) The Ecstasy Of Gold( Metallica)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Gold

1) Fields of Gold ( Sting)
2) After the Gold Rush (Neil Young)
3) Golden Goose (Todd Rundgren)
4) Silver Threads And Golden Needles ( The Springfields)
5) Gold (Spandau Ballet)
6) Golden Ring (Eric Clapton)
7) This Golden Ring (Fortunes) 
8) Gold (Emmylou Harris) - different song from #5


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Gold

1) Fields of Gold ( Sting)
2) After the Gold Rush (Neil Young)
3) Golden Goose (Todd Rundgren)
4) Silver Threads And Golden Needles ( The Springfields)
5) Gold (Spandau Ballet)
6) Golden Ring (Eric Clapton)
7) This Golden Ring (Fortunes)
8) The Ecstasy Of Gold( Metallica)
9)Gold (Emmylou Harris) - different song from #5 corrected list


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Gold

1) Fields of Gold ( Sting)
2) After the Gold Rush (Neil Young)
3) Golden Goose (Todd Rundgren)
4) Silver Threads And Golden Needles ( The Springfields)
5) Gold (Spandau Ballet)
6) Golden Ring (Eric Clapton)
7) This Golden Ring (Fortunes)
8) The Ecstasy Of Gold( Metallica)
9)Gold (Emmylou Harris) - different song from #5 corrected list
10) Silver, Blue and Gold (Bad Company)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Dirt

1) Digging in the Dirt (Peter Gabriel)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Dirt

1) Digging in the Dirt (Peter Gabriel)
2) Dirt Road Blues ( Bob Dylan)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Dirt

1) Digging in the Dirt (Peter Gabriel)
2) Dirt Road Blues ( Bob Dylan)
3) Dirty White Boy (Foreigner)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Dirt

1) Digging in the Dirt (Peter Gabriel)
2) Dirt Road Blues ( Bob Dylan)
3) Dirty White Boy (Foreigner)
4) Dirty Old Man (Three Degrees)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Dirt

1) Digging in the Dirt (Peter Gabriel)
2) Dirt Road Blues ( Bob Dylan)
3) Dirty White Boy (Foreigner)
4) Dirty Old Man (Three Degrees)
5) Dirty Rotten ******** (Green Day)


----------



## Azol

New theme: Dirt

1) Digging in the Dirt (Peter Gabriel)
2) Dirt Road Blues ( Bob Dylan)
3) Dirty White Boy (Foreigner)
4) Dirty Old Man (Three Degrees)
5) Dirty Rotten ******** (Green Day) 
6) Red Dirt Girl (Emmylou Harris - with or without Mark Knopfler)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Dirt

1) Digging in the Dirt (Peter Gabriel)
2) Dirt Road Blues ( Bob Dylan)
3) Dirty White Boy (Foreigner)
4) Dirty Old Man (Three Degrees)
5) Dirty Rotten ******** (Green Day) 
6) Red Dirt Girl (Emmylou Harris - with or without Mark Knopfler)
7) Dirty Laundry (Don Henley)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Dirt

1) Digging in the Dirt (Peter Gabriel)
2) Dirt Road Blues ( Bob Dylan)
3) Dirty White Boy (Foreigner)
4) Dirty Old Man (Three Degrees)
5) Dirty Rotten ******** (Green Day)
6) Red Dirt Girl (Emmylou Harris - with or without Mark Knopfler)
7) Dirty Laundry (Don Henley)
8) Dirty Diana (Michael Jackson)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Dirt

1) Digging in the Dirt (Peter Gabriel)
2) Dirt Road Blues ( Bob Dylan)
3) Dirty White Boy (Foreigner)
4) Dirty Old Man (Three Degrees)
5) Dirty Rotten ******** (Green Day)
6) Red Dirt Girl (Emmylou Harris - with or without Mark Knopfler)
7) Dirty Laundry (Don Henley)
8) Dirty Diana (Michael Jackson)
9) Angels With Dirty Faces (Los Lobos)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Dirt

1) Digging in the Dirt (Peter Gabriel)
2) Dirt Road Blues ( Bob Dylan)
3) Dirty White Boy (Foreigner)
4) Dirty Old Man (Three Degrees)
5) Dirty Rotten ******** (Green Day)
6) Red Dirt Girl (Emmylou Harris - with or without Mark Knopfler)
7) Dirty Laundry (Don Henley)
8) Dirty Diana (Michael Jackson)
9) Angels With Dirty Faces (Los Lobos)
10) Old Dirt Road (John Lennon)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Thing (or 'thang')

1) All Things Must Pass (George Harrison)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: Thing (or 'thang')

1) All Things Must Pass (George Harrison) 
2) Wild Thing (Troggs)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Thing (or 'thang')

1) All Things Must Pass (George Harrison)
2) Wild Thing (Troggs)
3) Crazy little thing called love (Queen)



Another karaoke favourite.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme: Thing (or 'thang')

1) All Things Must Pass (George Harrison)
2) Wild Thing (Troggs)
3) Crazy little thing called love (Queen)
4) You've Got Another Thing Coming (Judas Priest)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Thing (or 'thang')

1) All Things Must Pass (George Harrison)
2) Wild Thing (Troggs)
3) Crazy little thing called love (Queen)
4) You've Got Another Thing Coming (Judas Priest)
5) Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic (The Police)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: Thing (or 'thang')

1) All Things Must Pass (George Harrison)
2) Wild Thing (Troggs)
3) Crazy little thing called love (Queen)
4) You've Got Another Thing Coming (Judas Priest)
5) Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic (The Police) 
6) Ain't Nothing Like The Real Thing (Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme: Thing (or 'thang')

1) All Things Must Pass (George Harrison)
2) Wild Thing (Troggs)
3) Crazy little thing called love (Queen)
4) You've Got Another Thing Coming (Judas Priest)
5) Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic (The Police) 
6) Ain't Nothing Like The Real Thing (Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell)
7) The Thing That Should Not Be (Metallica)


----------



## Bulldog

Theme: Thing (or 'thang')

1) All Things Must Pass (George Harrison)
2) Wild Thing (Troggs)
3) Crazy little thing called love (Queen)
4) You've Got Another Thing Coming (Judas Priest)
5) Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic (The Police) 
6) Ain't Nothing Like The Real Thing (Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell)
7) The Thing That Should Not Be (Metallica)
8) One Thing Leads To Another (The Fixx)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Thing (or 'thang')

1) All Things Must Pass (George Harrison)
2) Wild Thing (Troggs)
3) Crazy little thing called love (Queen)
4) You've Got Another Thing Coming (Judas Priest)
5) Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic (The Police)
6) Ain't Nothing Like The Real Thing (Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell)
7) The Thing That Should Not Be (Metallica)
8) One Thing Leads To Another (The Fixx)
9) Thing Called Love (Bonnie Raitt)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Thing (or 'thang')

1) All Things Must Pass (George Harrison)
2) Wild Thing (Troggs)
3) Crazy little thing called love (Queen)
4) You've Got Another Thing Coming (Judas Priest)
5) Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic (The Police)
6) Ain't Nothing Like The Real Thing (Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell)
7) The Thing That Should Not Be (Metallica)
8) One Thing Leads To Another (The Fixx)
9) Thing Called Love (Bonnie Raitt)
10) Love Is A Many-Splendored Thing (Andy Williams)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Anyone can start the next theme


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Everybody prefer in title 


(1) Everybody (Backstreet's Back) ( Backstreet Boys)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Everybody prefer in title 


1) Everybody (Backstreet's Back) ( Backstreet Boys)
2) Everybody Nobody (George Harrison)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: Everybody prefer in title 


1) Everybody (Backstreet's Back) ( Backstreet Boys)
2) Everybody Nobody (George Harrison)
3) Everybody's Talkin (Harry Nilsson)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Everybody prefer in title


1) Everybody (Backstreet's Back) ( Backstreet Boys)
2) Everybody Nobody (George Harrison)
3) Everybody's Talkin (Harry Nilsson)
4) Everybody wants to rule the world (Tears for Fears)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Everybody prefer in title


1) Everybody (Backstreet's Back) ( Backstreet Boys)
2) Everybody Nobody (George Harrison)
3) Everybody's Talkin (Harry Nilsson)
4) Everybody wants to rule the world (Tears for Fears)
5) Everybody Hurts ( R.E.M.)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Everybody prefer in title


1) Everybody (Backstreet's Back) ( Backstreet Boys)
2) Everybody Nobody (George Harrison)
3) Everybody's Talkin (Harry Nilsson)
4) Everybody wants to rule the world (Tears for Fears)
5) Everybody Hurts ( R.E.M.)
6) Everybody Needs Somebody to Love (Rolling Stones)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Everybody prefer in title


1) Everybody (Backstreet's Back) ( Backstreet Boys)
2) Everybody Nobody (George Harrison)
3) Everybody's Talkin (Harry Nilsson)
4) Everybody wants to rule the world (Tears for Fears)
5) Everybody Hurts ( R.E.M.)
6) Everybody Needs Somebody to Love (Rolling Stones) 
7) Everybody's Got Something to Hide Except Me and My Monkey (The Beatles)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Everybody prefer in title


1) Everybody (Backstreet's Back) ( Backstreet Boys)
2) Everybody Nobody (George Harrison)
3) Everybody's Talkin (Harry Nilsson)
4) Everybody wants to rule the world (Tears for Fears)
5) Everybody Hurts ( R.E.M.)
6) Everybody Needs Somebody to Love (Rolling Stones)
7) Everybody's Got Something to Hide Except Me and My Monkey (The Beatles)
8) Everybody have fun tonight (Wang Chung)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Everybody prefer in title


1) Everybody (Backstreet's Back) ( Backstreet Boys)
2) Everybody Nobody (George Harrison)
3) Everybody's Talkin (Harry Nilsson)
4) Everybody wants to rule the world (Tears for Fears)
5) Everybody Hurts ( R.E.M.)
6) Everybody Needs Somebody to Love (Rolling Stones)
7) Everybody's Got Something to Hide Except Me and My Monkey (The Beatles)
8) Everybody have fun tonight (Wang Chung)
9) Everybody's Somebody's Fool (Connie Francis)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Everybody prefer in title


1) Everybody (Backstreet's Back) ( Backstreet Boys)
2) Everybody Nobody (George Harrison)
3) Everybody's Talkin (Harry Nilsson)
4) Everybody wants to rule the world (Tears for Fears)
5) Everybody Hurts ( R.E.M.)
6) Everybody Needs Somebody to Love (Rolling Stones)
7) Everybody's Got Something to Hide Except Me and My Monkey (The Beatles)
8) Everybody have fun tonight (Wang Chung)
9) Everybody's Somebody's Fool (Connie Francis)
10) Betsy Ross and the Flag/Everybody Wants to Be an Art Director (Stan Freberg)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: House 

1) House Burning Down (The Jimi Hendrix Experience)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: House

1) House Burning Down (The Jimi Hendrix Experience)
2) House for sale (Lucifer)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: House

1) House Burning Down (The Jimi Hendrix Experience)
2) House for sale (Lucifer)
3) House (Marillion)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: House

1) House Burning Down (The Jimi Hendrix Experience)
2) House for sale (Lucifer)
3) House (Marillion) 
4) Burn Your Playhouse Down (George Jones)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: House

1) House Burning Down (The Jimi Hendrix Experience)
2) House for sale (Lucifer)
3) House (Marillion)
4) Burn Your Playhouse Down (George Jones)
5) Our House (CSNY)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: House

1) House Burning Down (The Jimi Hendrix Experience)
2) House for sale (Lucifer)
3) House (Marillion)
4) Burn Your Playhouse Down (George Jones)
5) Our House (CSNY)
6) Houses of the Holy (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: House

1) House Burning Down (The Jimi Hendrix Experience)
2) House for sale (Lucifer)
3) House (Marillion)
4) Burn Your Playhouse Down (George Jones)
5) Our House (CSNY)
6) Houses of the Holy (Led Zeppelin)
7) The House of the Rising Sun (Bob Dylan, The Animals)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: House

1) House Burning Down (The Jimi Hendrix Experience)
2) House for sale (Lucifer)
3) House (Marillion)
4) Burn Your Playhouse Down (George Jones)
5) Our House (CSNY)
6) Houses of the Holy (Led Zeppelin)
7) The House of the Rising Sun (Bob Dylan, The Animals)
8) Burning Down The House (Talking Heads)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme: House

1) House Burning Down (The Jimi Hendrix Experience)
2) House for sale (Lucifer)
3) House (Marillion)
4) Burn Your Playhouse Down (George Jones)
5) Our House (CSNY)
6) Houses of the Holy (Led Zeppelin)
7) The House of the Rising Sun (Bob Dylan, The Animals)
8) Burning Down The House (Talking Heads)
9) Come On Up To The House (Tom Waits)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: House

1) House Burning Down (The Jimi Hendrix Experience)
2) House for sale (Lucifer)
3) House (Marillion)
4) Burn Your Playhouse Down (George Jones)
5) Our House (CSNY)
6) Houses of the Holy (Led Zeppelin)
7) The House of the Rising Sun (Bob Dylan, The Animals)
8) Burning Down The House (Talking Heads)
9) Come On Up To The House (Tom Waits)
10) Glass House (Ani Difranco)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: ice

1) It's Ice (Phish)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: ice

1) It's Ice (Phish)
2) Cold as Ice (Foreigner)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: ice

1) It's Ice (Phish)
2) Cold as Ice (Foreigner)
3) Walking On Thin Ice (Yoko Ono)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme: ice

1) It's Ice (Phish)
2) Cold as Ice (Foreigner)
3) Walking On Thin Ice (Yoko Ono)
4) Break the Ice (TNT)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: ice

1) It's Ice (Phish)
2) Cold as Ice (Foreigner)
3) Walking On Thin Ice (Yoko Ono)
4) Break the Ice (TNT)
5)Ice Ice Baby ( Vanilla Ice)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: ice

1) It's Ice (Phish)
2) Cold as Ice (Foreigner)
3) Walking On Thin Ice (Yoko Ono)
4) Break the Ice (TNT)
5) Ice Ice Baby (Vanilla Ice)
6) Skating Away On the Thin Ice of the New Day (Jethro Tull)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: ice

1) It's Ice (Phish)
2) Cold as Ice (Foreigner)
3) Walking On Thin Ice (Yoko Ono)
4) Break the Ice (TNT)
5) Ice Ice Baby (Vanilla Ice)
6) Skating Away On the Thin Ice of the New Day (Jethro Tull)
7) Dancing on black ice (Brian Protheroe)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme: ice

1) It's Ice (Phish)
2) Cold as Ice (Foreigner)
3) Walking On Thin Ice (Yoko Ono)
4) Break the Ice (TNT)
5) Ice Ice Baby (Vanilla Ice)
6) Skating Away On the Thin Ice of the New Day (Jethro Tull)
7) Dancing on black ice (Brian Protheroe)
8) Trapped Under Ice (Metallica)


----------



## Bulldog

Theme: ice

1) It's Ice (Phish)
2) Cold as Ice (Foreigner)
3) Walking On Thin Ice (Yoko Ono)
4) Break the Ice (TNT)
5) Ice Ice Baby (Vanilla Ice)
6) Skating Away On the Thin Ice of the New Day (Jethro Tull)
7) Dancing on black ice (Brian Protheroe)
8) Trapped Under Ice (Metallica)
9) Thin Ice (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: ice

1) It's Ice (Phish)
2) Cold as Ice (Foreigner)
3) Walking On Thin Ice (Yoko Ono)
4) Break the Ice (TNT)
5) Ice Ice Baby (Vanilla Ice)
6) Skating Away On the Thin Ice of the New Day (Jethro Tull)
7) Dancing on black ice (Brian Protheroe)
8) Trapped Under Ice (Metallica)
9) Thin Ice (Pink Floyd)
10)Black Ice ( AC/DC)


----------



## Azol

I naturally expected Camel to be mentioned but oh well, too late


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Think /thinking

1)I Can't Stop Thinking About You ( Sting)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Think /thinking

1) I Can't Stop Thinking About You ( Sting)
2) Standing in the Shower...Thinking (Janes Addiction)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Think /thinking

1) I Can't Stop Thinking About You ( Sting)
2) Standing in the Shower...Thinking (Janes Addiction)
3) I Think I Love You (Partridge Family)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Think /thinking

1) I Can't Stop Thinking About You ( Sting)
2) Standing in the Shower...Thinking (Janes Addiction)
3) I Think I Love You (Partridge Family)
4) Can't Help Thinking About Me (David Bowie)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Think /thinking

1) I Can't Stop Thinking About You ( Sting)
2) Standing in the Shower...Thinking (Janes Addiction)
3) I Think I Love You (Partridge Family)
4) Can't Help Thinking About Me (David Bowie)
5) Da ya think I'm sexy (Rod Stewart)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Think /thinking

1) I Can't Stop Thinking About You ( Sting)
2) Standing in the Shower...Thinking (Janes Addiction)
3) I Think I Love You (Partridge Family)
4) Can't Help Thinking About Me (David Bowie)
5) Da ya think I'm sexy (Rod Stewart)
6) Thinking Round Corners (Jethro Tull)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Think /thinking

1) I Can't Stop Thinking About You ( Sting)
2) Standing in the Shower...Thinking (Janes Addiction)
3) I Think I Love You (Partridge Family)
4) Can't Help Thinking About Me (David Bowie)
5) Da ya think I'm sexy (Rod Stewart)
6) Thinking Round Corners (Jethro Tull)
7) Think (Aretha Franklin)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Think /thinking

1) I Can't Stop Thinking About You ( Sting)
2) Standing in the Shower...Thinking (Janes Addiction)
3) I Think I Love You (Partridge Family)
4) Can't Help Thinking About Me (David Bowie)
5) Da ya think I'm sexy (Rod Stewart)
6) Thinking Round Corners (Jethro Tull)
7) Think (Aretha Franklin)
8) I Think I'm Going To Kill Myself (Elton John)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Think /thinking

1) I Can't Stop Thinking About You ( Sting)
2) Standing in the Shower...Thinking (Janes Addiction)
3) I Think I Love You (Partridge Family)
4) Can't Help Thinking About Me (David Bowie)
5) Da ya think I'm sexy (Rod Stewart)
6) Thinking Round Corners (Jethro Tull)
7) Think (Aretha Franklin)
8) I Think I'm Going To Kill Myself (Elton John)
9) I Think We're Alone Now (Tiffany)


----------



## Azol

New theme: Think /thinking

1) I Can't Stop Thinking About You ( Sting)
2) Standing in the Shower...Thinking (Janes Addiction)
3) I Think I Love You (Partridge Family)
4) Can't Help Thinking About Me (David Bowie)
5) Da ya think I'm sexy (Rod Stewart)
6) Thinking Round Corners (Jethro Tull)
7) Think (Aretha Franklin)
8) I Think I'm Going To Kill Myself (Elton John)
9) I Think We're Alone Now (Tiffany) 
10) Don't Think Twice It's Alright (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Azol

Next theme: songs and singers

1) Gonna Sing You My Lovesong (ABBA)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Next theme: songs and singers

1) Gonna Sing You My Lovesong (ABBA)
2) I'm Just A Singer (In A Rock & Roll Band) (Moody Blues)


----------



## Bulldog

Next theme: songs and singers

1) Gonna Sing You My Lovesong (ABBA)
2) I'm Just A Singer (In A Rock & Roll Band) (Moody Blues)
3) Singin' in the Rain (Nacio Herb Brown/Arthur Freed)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Next theme: songs and singers

1) Gonna Sing You My Lovesong (ABBA)
2) I'm Just A Singer (In A Rock & Roll Band) (Moody Blues)
3) Singin' in the Rain (Nacio Herb Brown/Arthur Freed)
4) Heard It In A Love Song (Marshall Tucker Band)


----------



## Azol

Next theme: songs and singers

1) Gonna Sing You My Lovesong (ABBA)
2) I'm Just A Singer (In A Rock & Roll Band) (Moody Blues)
3) Singin' in the Rain (Nacio Herb Brown/Arthur Freed)
4) Heard It In A Love Song (Marshall Tucker Band) 
5) I'll Go Somewhere and Sing My Songs Again (Johnny Cash)


----------



## cougarjuno

Next theme: songs and singers

1) Gonna Sing You My Lovesong (ABBA)
2) I'm Just A Singer (In A Rock & Roll Band) (Moody Blues)
3) Singin' in the Rain (Nacio Herb Brown/Arthur Freed)
4) Heard It In A Love Song (Marshall Tucker Band)
5) I'll Go Somewhere and Sing My Songs Again (Johnny Cash)
6) I Am Your Singer (Paul McCartney)


----------



## Owen David

Default

Next theme: songs and singers

1) Gonna Sing You My Lovesong (ABBA)
2) I'm Just A Singer (In A Rock & Roll Band) (Moody Blues)
3) Singin' in the Rain (Nacio Herb Brown/Arthur Freed)
4) Heard It In A Love Song (Marshall Tucker Band)
5) I'll Go Somewhere and Sing My Songs Again (Johnny Cash)
6) I Am Your Singer (Paul McCartney) 
7)Look What They've To My Song Ma (Melanie)


----------



## cougarjuno

Default

Next theme: songs and singers

1) Gonna Sing You My Lovesong (ABBA)
2) I'm Just A Singer (In A Rock & Roll Band) (Moody Blues)
3) Singin' in the Rain (Nacio Herb Brown/Arthur Freed)
4) Heard It In A Love Song (Marshall Tucker Band)
5) I'll Go Somewhere and Sing My Songs Again (Johnny Cash)
6) I Am Your Singer (Paul McCartney)
7) Look What They've To My Song Ma (Melanie)
8) Song Sung Blue (Neil Diamond)


----------



## SanAntone

Next theme: songs and singers

1) Gonna Sing You My Lovesong (ABBA)
2) I'm Just A Singer (In A Rock & Roll Band) (Moody Blues)
3) Singin' in the Rain (Nacio Herb Brown/Arthur Freed)
4) Heard It In A Love Song (Marshall Tucker Band)
5) I'll Go Somewhere and Sing My Songs Again (Johnny Cash)
6) I Am Your Singer (Paul McCartney)
7) Look What They've To My Song Ma (Melanie)
8) Song Sung Blue (Neil Diamond) 
9) Sing Me Back Home (Merle Haggard)


----------



## Rogerx

Next theme: songs and singers

1) Gonna Sing You My Lovesong (ABBA)
2) I'm Just A Singer (In A Rock & Roll Band) (Moody Blues)
3) Singin' in the Rain (Nacio Herb Brown/Arthur Freed)
4) Heard It In A Love Song (Marshall Tucker Band)
5) I'll Go Somewhere and Sing My Songs Again (Johnny Cash)
6) I Am Your Singer (Paul McCartney)
7) Look What They've To My Song Ma (Melanie)
8) Song Sung Blue (Neil Diamond)
9) Sing Me Back Home (Merle Haggard)
10) Pearl's A Singer ( Elkie Brooks)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Doll or puppets 


1) Living Doll ( Cliff Richard)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: Doll or puppets 


1) Living Doll ( Cliff Richard)
2) I'm Your Puppet (James & Bobby Purify)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Doll or puppets


1) Living Doll ( Cliff Richard)
2) I'm Your Puppet (James & Bobby Purify)
3) Puppet on a string (Sandy Shaw)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Doll or puppets


1) Living Doll ( Cliff Richard)
2) I'm Your Puppet (James & Bobby Purify)
3) Puppet on a string (Sandy Shaw)
4) Rag Doll (The Four Seasons)


----------



## Aerobat

New theme: Doll or puppets


1) Living Doll ( Cliff Richard)
2) I'm Your Puppet (James & Bobby Purify)
3) Puppet on a string (Sandy Shaw)
4) Rag Doll (The Four Seasons)
5) Master of Puppets (Metallica)


----------



## Azol

New theme: Doll or puppets


1) Living Doll ( Cliff Richard)
2) I'm Your Puppet (James & Bobby Purify)
3) Puppet on a string (Sandy Shaw)
4) Rag Doll (The Four Seasons)
5) Master of Puppets (Metallica) 
6) Party Doll (Mary Chapin Carpenter)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Doll or puppets


1) Living Doll ( Cliff Richard)
2) I'm Your Puppet (James & Bobby Purify)
3) Puppet on a string (Sandy Shaw)
4) Rag Doll (The Four Seasons)
5) Master of Puppets (Metallica)
6) Party Doll (Mary Chapin Carpenter)
7) Wax dolls (Fischer Z)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Doll or puppets

1) Living Doll ( Cliff Richard)
2) I'm Your Puppet (James & Bobby Purify)
3) Puppet on a string (Sandy Shaw)
4) Rag Doll (The Four Seasons)
5) Master of Puppets (Metallica)
6) Party Doll (Mary Chapin Carpenter)
7) Wax dolls (Fischer Z) 
8) (Theme from) Valley of the Dolls (Dionne Warwick)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Doll or puppets

1) Living Doll ( Cliff Richard)
2) I'm Your Puppet (James & Bobby Purify)
3) Puppet on a string (Sandy Shaw)
4) Rag Doll (The Four Seasons)
5) Master of Puppets (Metallica)
6) Party Doll (Mary Chapin Carpenter)
7) Wax dolls (Fischer Z)
8) (Theme from) Valley of the Dolls (Dionne Warwick)
9) Voodoo Doll ( Fergie)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Doll or puppets

1) Living Doll ( Cliff Richard)
2) I'm Your Puppet (James & Bobby Purify)
3) Puppet on a string (Sandy Shaw)
4) Rag Doll (The Four Seasons)
5) Master of Puppets (Metallica)
6) Party Doll (Mary Chapin Carpenter)
7) Wax dolls (Fischer Z)
8) (Theme from) Valley of the Dolls (Dionne Warwick)
9) Voodoo Doll ( Fergie)
10) Satin Doll (Duke Ellington)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: song titles that contain a word that rhymes with "zed". Only the last syllable of the applicable word in the title needs to rhyme. No repeats unless we run out of options).

1) Red Red Wine (UB40)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: song titles that contain a word that rhymes with "zed". Only the last syllable of the applicable word in the title needs to rhyme. No repeats unless we run out of options).

1) Red Red Wine (UB40)
2) Reds in my bed (10CC)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: song titles that contain a word that rhymes with "zed". Only the last syllable of the applicable word in the title needs to rhyme. No repeats unless we run out of options).

1) Red Red Wine (UB40)
2) Reds in my bed (10CC)
3) All My Friends Are Dead (Turbonegro)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: song titles that contain a word that rhymes with "zed". Only the last syllable of the applicable word in the title needs to rhyme. No repeats unless we run out of options).

1) Red Red Wine (UB40)
2) Reds in my bed (10CC) 
3) Dead End Street (The Kinks)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: song titles that contain a word that rhymes with "zed". Only the last syllable of the applicable word in the title needs to rhyme. No repeats unless we run out of options).

1) Red Red Wine (UB40)
2) Reds in my bed (10CC) 
3) Dead End Street (The Kinks)
4) Misled (Kool & The Gang)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: song titles that contain a word that rhymes with "zed". Only the last syllable of the applicable word in the title needs to rhyme. No repeats unless we run out of options).

1) Red Red Wine (UB40)
2) Reds in my bed (10CC) 
3) Dead End Street (The Kinks)
4) Misled (Kool & The Gang)
5) all my friends are dead (Turbonegro) ...


----------



## Starving Wolf

Dead was used already.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: song titles that contain a word that rhymes with "zed". Only the last syllable of the applicable word in the title needs to rhyme. No repeats unless we run out of options).

1) Red Red Wine (UB40)
2) Reds in my bed (10CC)
3) Dead End Street (The Kinks)
4) Misled (Kool & The Gang)
5) Bread and Butter (Newbeats)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: song titles that contain a word that rhymes with "zed". Only the last syllable of the applicable word in the title needs to rhyme. No repeats unless we run out of options).

1) Red Red Wine (UB40)
2) Reds in my bed (10CC)
3) Dead End Street (The Kinks)
4) Misled (Kool & The Gang)
5) Bread and Butter (Newbeats) 
6) Gunpowder & Lead (Miranda Lambert)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: song titles that contain a word that rhymes with "zed". Only the last syllable of the applicable word in the title needs to rhyme. No repeats unless we run out of options).

1) Red Red Wine (UB40)
2) Reds in my bed (10CC)
3) Dead End Street (The Kinks)
4) Misled (Kool & The Gang)
5) Bread and Butter (Newbeats)
6) Gunpowder & Lead (Miranda Lambert)
7) She Said She Said (The Beatles)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: song titles that contain a word that rhymes with "zed". Only the last syllable of the applicable word in the title needs to rhyme. No repeats unless we run out of options).

1) Red Red Wine (UB40)
2) Reds in my bed (10CC)
3) Dead End Street (The Kinks)
4) Misled (Kool & The Gang)
5) Bread and Butter (Newbeats)
6) Gunpowder & Lead (Miranda Lambert)
7) She Said She Said (The Beatles)
8) Head Above Water (Hall & Oates)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: song titles that contain a word that rhymes with "zed". Only the last syllable of the applicable word in the title needs to rhyme. No repeats unless we run out of options).

1) Red Red Wine (UB40)
2) Reds in my bed (10CC)
3) Dead End Street (The Kinks)
4) Misled (Kool & The Gang)
5) Bread and Butter (Newbeats)
6) Gunpowder & Lead (Miranda Lambert)
7) She Said She Said (The Beatles)
8) Head Above Water (Hall & Oates)
9) A-L-O-H-A (Spread a Little Aloha) (The Mana'o Company)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I did dead first by the way. I beat SanAntone by 1 minute. Just look at the last page


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: song titles that contain a word that rhymes with "zed". Only the last syllable of the applicable word in the title needs to rhyme. No repeats unless we run out of options).

1) Red Red Wine (UB40)
2) Reds in my bed (10CC)
3) Dead End Street (The Kinks)
4) Misled (Kool & The Gang)
5) Bread and Butter (Newbeats)
6) Gunpowder & Lead (Miranda Lambert)
7) She Said She Said (The Beatles)
8) Head Above Water (Hall & Oates)
9) A-L-O-H-A (Spread a Little Aloha) (The Mana'o Company)
10) Reunited (Peaches & Herb)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Anyone can start the next theme.


----------



## pianozach

Theme: California towns and cities

1) Chanukah in Santa Monica (Tom Lehrer)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: California towns and cities

1) Chanukah in Santa Monica (Tom Lehrer)
2) California Dreamin'( The Mamas & the Papas)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: California towns and cities

1) Chanukah in Santa Monica (Tom Lehrer)
2) California Dreamin'( The Mamas & the Papas)
3) Ventura Highway (America)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: California towns and cities

1) Chanukah in Santa Monica (Tom Lehrer)
2) California Dreamin'( The Mamas & the Papas)
3) Ventura Highway (America)
4) I Left My Heart in San Francisco (Tony Bennett)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: California towns and cities

1) Chanukah in Santa Monica (Tom Lehrer)
2) California Dreamin'( The Mamas & the Papas)
3) Ventura Highway (America)
4) I Left My Heart in San Francisco (Tony Bennett)
5) Do You KNow the Way to San Jose (Dionne Warwick)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: California towns and cities

1) Chanukah in Santa Monica (Tom Lehrer)
2) California Dreamin'( The Mamas & the Papas)
3) Ventura Highway (America)
4) I Left My Heart in San Francisco (Tony Bennett)
5) Do You KNow the Way to San Jose (Dionne Warwick)
6) Mendocino (Kate and Anna McGarrigle)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: California towns and cities

1) Chanukah in Santa Monica (Tom Lehrer)
2) California Dreamin'( The Mamas & the Papas)
3) Ventura Highway (America)
4) I Left My Heart in San Francisco (Tony Bennett)
5) Do You KNow the Way to San Jose (Dionne Warwick)
6) Mendocino (Kate and Anna McGarrigle)
7) Pico and Sepulveda (Freddie Martin [as Felix Figueroa] and his Orchestra)


----------



## Art Rock

pianozach said:


> ***deleted post***


I have removed the posts. Please report posts like this in future for quicker response - thanks. A warning in the thread as done until a mod comes by is a good idea as well.


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: California towns and cities

1) Chanukah in Santa Monica (Tom Lehrer)
2) California Dreamin'( The Mamas & the Papas)
3) Ventura Highway (America)
4) I Left My Heart in San Francisco (Tony Bennett)
5) Do You Know the Way to San Jose (Dionne Warwick)
6) Mendocino (Kate and Anna McGarrigle)
7) Pico and Sepulveda (Freddie Martin [as Felix Figueroa] and his Orchestra)
9) San Francisco [Be sure to wear flowers in your hair] (Scott MacKenzie)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: California towns and cities

1) Chanukah in Santa Monica (Tom Lehrer)
2) California Dreamin'( The Mamas & the Papas)
3) Ventura Highway (America)
4) I Left My Heart in San Francisco (Tony Bennett)
5) Do You Know the Way to San Jose (Dionne Warwick)
6) Mendocino (Kate and Anna McGarrigle)
7) Pico and Sepulveda (Freddie Martin [as Felix Figueroa] and his Orchestra)
9) San Francisco [Be sure to wear flowers in your hair] (Scott MacKenzie)
10) L.A Woman ) The Doors)


----------



## Art Rock

I misnumbered - corrected board with #10 added"

1) Chanukah in Santa Monica (Tom Lehrer)
2) California Dreamin'( The Mamas & the Papas)
3) Ventura Highway (America)
4) I Left My Heart in San Francisco (Tony Bennett)
5) Do You Know the Way to San Jose (Dionne Warwick)
6) Mendocino (Kate and Anna McGarrigle)
7) Pico and Sepulveda (Freddie Martin [as Felix Figueroa] and his Orchestra)
8) San Francisco [Be sure to wear flowers in your hair] (Scott MacKenzie)
9) L.A Woman (The Doors)
10) Mendocino (Sir Douglas Quintet)*

* not the same song as #6


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs About Mistakes / Sorry 

1) Don’t Judge Me (Chris Brown )


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Songs About Mistakes / Sorry

1) Don’t Judge Me (Chris Brown )
2) Sorry seems to be the hardest word (Elton John)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs About Mistakes / Sorry

1) Don’t Judge Me (Chris Brown )
2) Sorry seems to be the hardest word (Elton John)
3) Who's Sorry Now? ( Connie Francis)


----------



## Aerobat

New theme: Songs About Mistakes / Sorry

1) Don’t Judge Me (Chris Brown )
2) Sorry seems to be the hardest word (Elton John)
3) Who's Sorry Now? ( Connie Francis)
4) Sorry To Myself (Alannis Morissette)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Songs About Mistakes / Sorry

1) Don’t Judge Me (Chris Brown )
2) Sorry seems to be the hardest word (Elton John)
3) Who's Sorry Now? (Connie Francis)
4) Sorry To Myself (Alannis Morissette) 
5) I'm Sorry For Myself (Artie Shaw)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Songs About Mistakes / Sorry

1) Don’t Judge Me (Chris Brown )
2) Sorry seems to be the hardest word (Elton John)
3) Who's Sorry Now? (Connie Francis)
4) Sorry To Myself (Alannis Morissette)
5) I'm Sorry For Myself (Artie Shaw)
6) Sorry I'm a Lady (Baccarat)


----------



## Open Book

1) Don’t Judge Me (Chris Brown )
2) Sorry seems to be the hardest word (Elton John)
3) Who's Sorry Now? (Connie Francis)
4) Sorry To Myself (Alannis Morissette)
5) I'm Sorry For Myself (Artie Shaw)
6) Sorry I'm a Lady (Baccarat)
7) Sorry (English Beat)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Songs About Mistakes / Sorry

1) Don't Judge Me (Chris Brown )
2) Sorry seems to be the hardest word (Elton John)
3) Who's Sorry Now? (Connie Francis)
4) Sorry To Myself (Alannis Morissette)
5) I'm Sorry For Myself (Artie Shaw)
6) Sorry I'm a Lady (Baccarat)
7) Apologize (OneRepublic)

_Frankly, I only know of this song because it's on my Grammy Nominees 2009 CD. I think OneRepublic is a boy band._


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Songs About Mistakes / Sorry

1) Don’t Judge Me (Chris Brown )
2) Sorry seems to be the hardest word (Elton John)
3) Who's Sorry Now? (Connie Francis)
4) Sorry To Myself (Alannis Morissette)
5) I'm Sorry For Myself (Artie Shaw)
6) Sorry I'm a Lady (Baccarat)
7) Apologize (OneRepublic)
8) Sorry (English Beat)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Songs About Mistakes / Sorry

1) Don’t Judge Me (Chris Brown )
2) Sorry seems to be the hardest word (Elton John)
3) Who's Sorry Now? (Connie Francis)
4) Sorry To Myself (Alannis Morissette)
5) I'm Sorry For Myself (Artie Shaw)
6) Sorry I'm a Lady (Baccarat)
7) Apologize (OneRepublic)
8) Sorry (English Beat)
9) It's a Mistake (Men at Work)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs About Mistakes / Sorry

1) Don’t Judge Me (Chris Brown )
2) Sorry seems to be the hardest word (Elton John)
3) Who's Sorry Now? (Connie Francis)
4) Sorry To Myself (Alannis Morissette)
5) I'm Sorry For Myself (Artie Shaw)
6) Sorry I'm a Lady (Baccarat)
7) Apologize (OneRepublic)
8) Sorry (English Beat)
9) It's a Mistake (Men at Work)
10) All Apologies ( Nirvana)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Great in title please. 

1) Great Day (Paul McCartney)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Great in title please. 

1) Great Day (Paul McCartney)
2) The Great Gig In The Sky (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Great in title please.

1) Great Day (Paul McCartney)
2) The Great Gig In The Sky (Pink Floyd)
3) I'm The Greatest (Ringo Starr)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Great in title please.

1) Great Day (Paul McCartney)
2) The Great Gig In The Sky (Pink Floyd)
3) I'm The Greatest (Ringo Starr)
4) The Greatest (Lana Del Rey)


----------



## Aerobat

New theme: Great in title please.

1) Great Day (Paul McCartney)
2) The Great Gig In The Sky (Pink Floyd)
3) I'm The Greatest (Ringo Starr)
4) The Greatest (Lana Del Rey)
5) Great Balls of Fire (Gerry Lee Lewis)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Great in title please.

1) Great Day (Paul McCartney)
2) The Great Gig In The Sky (Pink Floyd)
3) I'm The Greatest (Ringo Starr)
4) The Greatest (Lana Del Rey)
5) Great Balls of Fire (Gerry Lee Lewis)
6) The Great Nothing (Spock's Beard)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Great in title please.

1) Great Day (Paul McCartney)
2) The Great Gig In The Sky (Pink Floyd)
3) I'm The Greatest (Ringo Starr)
4) The Greatest (Lana Del Rey)
5) Great Balls of Fire (Gerry Lee Lewis)
6) The Great Nothing (Spock's Beard)
7) The Great Escape (Marillion)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Great in title please.

1) Great Day (Paul McCartney)
2) The Great Gig In The Sky (Pink Floyd)
3) I'm The Greatest (Ringo Starr)
4) The Greatest (Lana Del Rey)
5) Great Balls of Fire (Gerry Lee Lewis)
6) The Great Nothing (Spock's Beard)
7) The Great Escape (Marillion)
8) Great Day (Paul McCartney)


----------



## Azol

New theme: Great in title please.

1) Great Day (Paul McCartney)
2) The Great Gig In The Sky (Pink Floyd)
3) I'm The Greatest (Ringo Starr)
4) The Greatest (Lana Del Rey)
5) Great Balls of Fire (Gerry Lee Lewis)
6) The Great Nothing (Spock's Beard)
7) The Great Escape (Marillion)
8) Great Day (Paul McCartney) 
9) The Great Deceiver (King Crimson)

Continuing in a prog vein...


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Great in title please.

1) Great Day (Paul McCartney)
2) The Great Gig In The Sky (Pink Floyd)
3) I'm The Greatest (Ringo Starr)
4) The Greatest (Lana Del Rey)
5) Great Balls of Fire (Gerry Lee Lewis)
6) The Great Nothing (Spock's Beard)
7) The Great Escape (Marillion)
8) The Great Deceiver (King Crimson)
9) The Great Gates of Kiev (Emerson, Lake and Palmer)

and again with more prog rock


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: Great in title please.

1) Great Day (Paul McCartney)
2) The Great Gig In The Sky (Pink Floyd)
3) I'm The Greatest (Ringo Starr)
4) The Greatest (Lana Del Rey)
5) Great Balls of Fire (Gerry Lee Lewis)
6) The Great Nothing (Spock's Beard)
7) The Great Escape (Marillion)
8) The Great Deceiver (King Crimson)
9) The Great Gates of Kiev (Emerson, Lake and Palmer)
10) Into The Great Wide Open (Tom Petty)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: African animals. Preferably in the title.

1) Crocodile Rock (Elton John)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: African animals. Preferably in the title.

1) Crocodile Rock (Elton John)
2) The Lion Sleeps Tonight (The Tokens )


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: African animals. Preferably in the title.

1) Crocodile Rock (Elton John)
2) The Lion Sleeps Tonight (The Tokens )
3) Engelbert The Elephant (Tom Paxton)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: African animals. Preferably in the title.

1) Crocodile Rock (Elton John)
2) The Lion Sleeps Tonight (The Tokens )
3) Engelbert The Elephant (Tom Paxton)
4) Mr. Zebra (Tori Amos)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: African animals. Preferably in the title.

1) Crocodile Rock (Elton John)
2) The Lion Sleeps Tonight (The Tokens )
3) Engelbert The Elephant (Tom Paxton)
4) Mr. Zebra (Tori Amos)
5) Zebras and Airplanes (Alicia Keys)


----------



## ldiat

1) Crocodile Rock (Elton John)
2) The Lion Sleeps Tonight (The Tokens )
3) Engelbert The Elephant (Tom Paxton)
4) Mr. Zebra (Tori Amos)
5) Zebras and Airplanes (Alicia Keys)
6)Little Wing( J hendrix)


----------



## Art Rock

Welcome to the game ldiat (if you have posted before during my 3 months absence, apologies).

Please copy/paste the theme description next time to make it easier for the next poster. Also, when it is not obvious why a song fits the theme (e.g. lyrics) we usually add the relevant lyrics line (in this case e.g. "Butterflies and zebras and moonbeams"). Cheers!


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: African animals. Preferably in the title.

1) Crocodile Rock (Elton John)
2) The Lion Sleeps Tonight (The Tokens )
3) Engelbert The Elephant (Tom Paxton)
4) Mr. Zebra (Tori Amos)
5) Zebras and Airplanes (Alicia Keys)
6) Little Wing (Jimmy Hendrix)
7) At the zoo (Simon and Garfunkel)

_The monkeys stand for honesty
Giraffes are insincere
And the elephants are kindly but they're dumb_


----------



## Azol

New theme: African animals. Preferably in the title.

1) Crocodile Rock (Elton John)
2) The Lion Sleeps Tonight (The Tokens )
3) Engelbert The Elephant (Tom Paxton)
4) Mr. Zebra (Tori Amos)
5) Zebras and Airplanes (Alicia Keys)
6) Little Wing (Jimmy Hendrix)
7) At the zoo (Simon and Garfunkel)
8) Elephant Talk (King Crimson)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: African animals. Preferably in the title.

1) Crocodile Rock (Elton John)
2) The Lion Sleeps Tonight (The Tokens )
3) Engelbert The Elephant (Tom Paxton)
4) Mr. Zebra (Tori Amos)
5) Zebras and Airplanes (Alicia Keys)
6) Little Wing (Jimmy Hendrix)
7) At the zoo (Simon and Garfunkel)
8) Elephant Talk (King Crimson)
9) One Monkey Don't Stop No Show ( The Animals )


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: African animals. Preferably in the title.

1) Crocodile Rock (Elton John)
2) The Lion Sleeps Tonight (The Tokens )
3) Engelbert The Elephant (Tom Paxton)
4) Mr. Zebra (Tori Amos)
5) Zebras and Airplanes (Alicia Keys)
6) Little Wing (Jimmy Hendrix)
7) At the zoo (Simon and Garfunkel)
8) Elephant Talk (King Crimson)
9) One Monkey Don't Stop No Show ( The Animals )
10) Gorilla (James Taylor)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: String Instruments

1) Violin (Kate Bush)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: String Instruments

1) Violin (Kate Bush)
2) While My Guitar Gently Weeps (The Beatles )


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: String Instruments

1) Violin (Kate Bush)
2) While My Guitar Gently Weeps (The Beatles )
3) Mr Bass Man (Johnny Cymbal)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: String Instruments

1) Violin (Kate Bush)
2) While My Guitar Gently Weeps (The Beatles )
3) Mr Bass Man (Johnny Cymbal)
4) Harp Seals (Mannheim Steamroller)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: String Instruments

1) Violin (Kate Bush)
2) While My Guitar Gently Weeps (The Beatles )
3) Mr Bass Man (Johnny Cymbal)
4) Harp Seals (Mannheim Steamroller)
5) Anyone Can Play Guitar ( Radiohead)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: String Instruments

1) Violin (Kate Bush)
2) While My Guitar Gently Weeps (The Beatles )
3) Mr Bass Man (Johnny Cymbal)
4) Harp Seals (Mannheim Steamroller)
5) Anyone Can Play Guitar ( Radiohead)
6) Duelling Banjos (Eric Weissberg)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: String Instruments

1) Violin (Kate Bush)
2) While My Guitar Gently Weeps (The Beatles )
3) Mr Bass Man (Johnny Cymbal)
4) Harp Seals (Mannheim Steamroller)
5) Anyone Can Play Guitar ( Radiohead)
6) Duelling Banjos (Eric Weissberg)
7)Love Is Like A Violin ( Barclay James Harvest)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: String Instruments

1) Violin (Kate Bush)
2) While My Guitar Gently Weeps (The Beatles )
3) Mr Bass Man (Johnny Cymbal)
4) Harp Seals (Mannheim Steamroller)
5) Anyone Can Play Guitar ( Radiohead)
6) Duelling Banjos (Eric Weissberg)
7) Love Is Like A Violin ( Barclay James Harvest) 
8) Hurdy Gurdy Man (Donvan)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: String Instruments

1) Violin (Kate Bush)
2) While My Guitar Gently Weeps (The Beatles )
3) Mr Bass Man (Johnny Cymbal)
4) Harp Seals (Mannheim Steamroller)
5) Anyone Can Play Guitar ( Radiohead)
6) Duelling Banjos (Eric Weissberg)
7) Love Is Like A Violin ( Barclay James Harvest)
8) Hurdy Gurdy Man (Donvan) 
9) Uncle Pen (Bill Monroe)

_Late in the evening, about sundown,
High on the hill, an' above the town,
Uncle Pen played the fiddle, Lord, how it rang,
You could hear it talk, you could hear it sing!_


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: String Instruments

1) Violin (Kate Bush)
2) While My Guitar Gently Weeps (The Beatles )
3) Mr Bass Man (Johnny Cymbal)
4) Harp Seals (Mannheim Steamroller)
5) Anyone Can Play Guitar ( Radiohead)
6) Duelling Banjos (Eric Weissberg)
7) Love Is Like A Violin ( Barclay James Harvest)
8) Hurdy Gurdy Man (Donvan)
9) Uncle Pen (Bill Monroe)
10) Me and My Guitar (James Taylor)


----------



## cougarjuno

new theme anyone..


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Other (in title please)

1) No Other Love - John Legend


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Other (in title please)

1) No Other Love - John Legend
2) The Other Half (Marillion)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Other (in title please)

1) No Other Love - John Legend
2) The Other Half (Marillion)
3) The other side of life (Japan)


----------



## Azol

New theme: Other (in title please)

1) No Other Love - John Legend
2) The Other Half (Marillion)
3) The other side of life (Japan) 
4) Other Half of the Sky (Moon Safari)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Other (in title please)

1) No Other Love - John Legend
2) The Other Half (Marillion)
3) The other side of life (Japan)
4) Other Half of the Sky (Moon Safari)
5)The Other Side ( Billy Ray Cyrus)


----------



## Azol

New theme: Other (in title please)

1) No Other Love - John Legend
2) The Other Half (Marillion)
3) The other side of life (Japan)
4) Other Half of the Sky (Moon Safari)
5)The Other Side ( Billy Ray Cyrus) 
6) A Picture from Life's Other Side (Hank Williams)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Other (in title please)

1) No Other Love - John Legend
2) The Other Half (Marillion)
3) The other side of life (Japan)
4) Other Half of the Sky (Moon Safari)
5)The Other Side ( Billy Ray Cyrus)
6) A Picture from Life's Other Side (Hank Williams)
7) Through the other side (Riverside)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Other (in title please)

1) No Other Love - John Legend
2) The Other Half (Marillion)
3) The other side of life (Japan)
4) Other Half of the Sky (Moon Safari)
5) The Other Side ( Billy Ray Cyrus)
6) A Picture from Life's Other Side (Hank Williams)
7) Through the other side (Riverside) 
8) On the Other Hand (Randy Travis)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Other (in title please)

1) No Other Love - John Legend
2) The Other Half (Marillion)
3) The other side of life (Japan)
4) Other Half of the Sky (Moon Safari)
5) The Other Side ( Billy Ray Cyrus)
6) A Picture from Life's Other Side (Hank Williams)
7) Through the other side (Riverside)
8) On the Other Hand (Randy Travis)
9) Any Other Way ( Celine Dion)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Other (in title please)

1) No Other Love (John Legend)
2) The Other Half (Marillion)
3) The other side of life (Japan)
4) Other Half of the Sky (Moon Safari)
5) The Other Side ( Billy Ray Cyrus)
6) A Picture from Life's Other Side (Hank Williams)
7) Through the other side (Riverside)
8) On the Other Hand (Randy Travis)
9) Any Other Way (Celine Dion)
10) Some Other Guy (The Beatles)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Leiber & Stoller songs. No repeat artists.

1) Jailhouse Rock (Elvis Presley)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Leiber & Stoller songs. No repeat artists.

1) Jailhouse Rock (Elvis Presley)
2) Kansas City (Wilbert Harrison)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Leiber & Stoller songs. No repeat artists.

1) Jailhouse Rock (Elvis Presley)
2) Kansas City (Wilbert Harrison)
3) Is That All There is? (Peggy Lee)


----------



## Azol

Theme: Leiber & Stoller songs. No repeat artists.

1) Jailhouse Rock (Elvis Presley)
2) Kansas City (Wilbert Harrison)
3) Is That All There is? (Peggy Lee) 
4) Along Came Jones (Ray Stevens)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Leiber & Stoller songs. No repeat artists.

1) Jailhouse Rock (Elvis Presley)
2) Kansas City (Wilbert Harrison)
3) Is That All There is? (Peggy Lee) 
4) Along Came Jones (Ray Stevens)
5) Yakety Yak (Coasters)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Leiber & Stoller songs. No repeat artists.

1) Jailhouse Rock (Elvis Presley)
2) Kansas City (Wilbert Harrison)
3) Is That All There is? (Peggy Lee)
4) Along Came Jones (Ray Stevens)
5) Yakety Yak (Coasters)
6) Searchin' (The Coasters )


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Leiber & Stoller songs. No repeat artists.

1) Jailhouse Rock (Elvis Presley)
2) Kansas City (Wilbert Harrison)
3) Is That All There is? (Peggy Lee)
4) Along Came Jones (Ray Stevens)
5) Yakety Yak (Coasters)
6) Love Potion # 9 (The Clovers)

repeat artist in previous post


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Leiber & Stoller songs. No repeat artists.

1) Jailhouse Rock (Elvis Presley)
2) Kansas City (Wilbert Harrison)
3) Is That All There is? (Peggy Lee)
4) Along Came Jones (Ray Stevens)
5) Yakety Yak (Coasters)
6) Love Potion # 9 (The Clovers)
7) Leader of the Pack (The Shangri-Las)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Leiber & Stoller songs. No repeat artists.

1) Jailhouse Rock (Elvis Presley)
2) Kansas City (Wilbert Harrison)
3) Is That All There is? (Peggy Lee)
4) Along Came Jones (Ray Stevens)
5) Yakety Yak (Coasters)
6) Love Potion # 9 (The Clovers)
7) Leader of the Pack (The Shangri-Las)
8) On Broadway ( George Benson)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Leiber & Stoller songs. No repeat artists.

1) Jailhouse Rock (Elvis Presley)
2) Kansas City (Wilbert Harrison)
3) Is That All There is? (Peggy Lee)
4) Along Came Jones (Ray Stevens)
5) Yakety Yak (Coasters)
6) Love Potion # 9 (The Clovers)
7) Leader of the Pack (The Shangri-Las)
8) On Broadway ( George Benson)
9) Hound Dog (Big Mama Thornton)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Leiber & Stoller songs. No repeat artists.

1) Jailhouse Rock (Elvis Presley)
2) Kansas City (Wilbert Harrison)
3) Is That All There is? (Peggy Lee)
4) Along Came Jones (Ray Stevens)
5) Yakety Yak (Coasters)
6) Love Potion # 9 (The Clovers)
7) Leader of the Pack (The Shangri-Las)
8) On Broadway ( George Benson)
9) Hound Dog (Big Mama Thornton)
10) Stand By Me (Ben E King)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Cover versions of songs written by Lennon-McCartney (Beatles). No repeat artists.

1) Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds (Elton John)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: Cover versions of songs written by Lennon-McCartney (Beatles). No repeat artists.

1) Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds (Elton John) 
2) For No One (Emmylou Harris)


----------



## Azol

Theme: Cover versions of songs written by Lennon-McCartney (Beatles). No repeat artists.

1) Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds (Elton John)
2) For No One (Emmylou Harris) 
3) Mother Nature's Son (Gryphon)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Cover versions of songs written by Lennon-McCartney (Beatles). No repeat artists.

1) Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds (Elton John)
2) For No One (Emmylou Harris) 
3) Mother Nature's Son (Gryphon)
4) Come Together (Aerosmith)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme: Cover versions of songs written by Lennon-McCartney (Beatles). No repeat artists.

1) Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds (Elton John)
2) For No One (Emmylou Harris) 
3) Mother Nature's Son (Gryphon)
4) Come Together (Aerosmith)
5) Helter Skelter (Mötley Crüe)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Cover versions of songs written by Lennon-McCartney (Beatles). No repeat artists.

1) Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds (Elton John)
2) For No One (Emmylou Harris) 
3) Mother Nature's Son (Gryphon)
4) Come Together (Aerosmith)
5) Helter Skelter (Mötley Crüe)
6) With a Little Help From My Friends (Joe Cocker)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: Cover versions of songs written by Lennon-McCartney (Beatles). No repeat artists.

1) Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds (Elton John)
2) For No One (Emmylou Harris)
3) Mother Nature's Son (Gryphon)
4) Come Together (Aerosmith)
5) Helter Skelter (Mötley Crüe)
6) With a Little Help From My Friends (Joe Cocker)
7) Dear Prudence (Siouxie and the Banshees)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Cover versions of songs written by Lennon-McCartney (Beatles). No repeat artists.

1) Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds (Elton John)
2) For No One (Emmylou Harris)
3) Mother Nature's Son (Gryphon)
4) Come Together (Aerosmith)
5) Helter Skelter (Mötley Crüe)
6) With a Little Help From My Friends (Joe Cocker)
7) Dear Prudence (Siouxie and the Banshees)
8) Fool On The Hill (Sergio Mendes & Brasil '66)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Cover versions of songs written by Lennon-McCartney (Beatles). No repeat artists.

1) Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds (Elton John)
2) For No One (Emmylou Harris)
3) Mother Nature's Son (Gryphon)
4) Come Together (Aerosmith)
5) Helter Skelter (Mötley Crüe)
6) With a Little Help From My Friends (Joe Cocker)
7) Dear Prudence (Siouxie and the Banshees)
8) Fool On The Hill (Sergio Mendes & Brasil '66)
9) Help! (Miley Cyrus)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: Cover versions of songs written by Lennon-McCartney (Beatles). No repeat artists.

1) Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds (Elton John)
2) For No One (Emmylou Harris)
3) Mother Nature's Son (Gryphon)
4) Come Together (Aerosmith)
5) Helter Skelter (Mötley Crüe)
6) With a Little Help From My Friends (Joe Cocker)
7) Dear Prudence (Siouxie and the Banshees)
8) Fool On The Hill (Sergio Mendes & Brasil '66)
9) Help! (Miley Cyrus) 
10) Cry Baby Cry (Ramsey Lewis) - Btw, the album of Beatles songs by Ramsey Lewis (Mother Nature's Son) is great.

Cover version of Bob Dylan songs:

1) It Takes A Lot To Laugh, It Takes A Train To Cry (Leon Russell)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Cover version of Bob Dylan songs:

1) It Takes A Lot To Laugh, It Takes A Train To Cry (Leon Russell)
2) All Along The Watchtower (Jimi Hendrix)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Cover version of Bob Dylan songs:

1) It Takes A Lot To Laugh, It Takes A Train To Cry (Leon Russell)
2) All Along The Watchtower (Jimi Hendrix)
3) If Not For You (George Harrison)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Cover version of Bob Dylan songs:

1) It Takes A Lot To Laugh, It Takes A Train To Cry (Leon Russell)
2) All Along The Watchtower (Jimi Hendrix)
3) If Not For You (George Harrison)
4) “I Shall Be Released” (Nina Simone )


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Cover version of Bob Dylan songs:

1) It Takes A Lot To Laugh, It Takes A Train To Cry (Leon Russell)
2) All Along The Watchtower (Jimi Hendrix)
3) If Not For You (George Harrison)
4) “I Shall Be Released” (Nina Simone )
5) Mighty Quinn (Manfred Mann)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Cover version of Bob Dylan songs:

1) It Takes A Lot To Laugh, It Takes A Train To Cry (Leon Russell)
2) All Along The Watchtower (Jimi Hendrix)
3) If Not For You (George Harrison)
4) “I Shall Be Released” (Nina Simone )
5) Mighty Quinn (Manfred Mann)
6) It's all over now baby blue (Bryan Ferry)


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

Theme: Cover version of Bob Dylan songs:

1) It Takes A Lot To Laugh, It Takes A Train To Cry (Leon Russell)
2) All Along The Watchtower (Jimi Hendrix)
3) If Not For You (George Harrison)
4) “I Shall Be Released” (Nina Simone )
5) Mighty Quinn (Manfred Mann)
6) It's all over now baby blue (Bryan Ferry)
7) Visions of Johanna (Grateful Dead)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Cover version of Bob Dylan songs:

1) It Takes A Lot To Laugh, It Takes A Train To Cry (Leon Russell)
2) All Along The Watchtower (Jimi Hendrix)
3) If Not For You (George Harrison)
4) “I Shall Be Released” (Nina Simone )
5) Mighty Quinn (Manfred Mann)
6) It's all over now baby blue (Bryan Ferry)
7) Visions of Johanna (Grateful Dead)
8) This Wheel's on Fire (Brian Auger and the Trinity with Julie Driscoll)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: Cover version of Bob Dylan songs.

1) It Takes A Lot To Laugh, It Takes A Train To Cry (Leon Russell)
2) All Along The Watchtower (Jimi Hendrix)
3) If Not For You (George Harrison)
4) “I Shall Be Released” (Nina Simone )
5) Mighty Quinn (Manfred Mann)
6) It's all over now baby blue (Bryan Ferry)
7) Visions of Johanna (Grateful Dead)
8) This Wheel's on Fire (Brian Auger and the Trinity with Julie Driscoll) 
9) Make You Feel My Love (Adele)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Cover version of Bob Dylan songs.

1) It Takes A Lot To Laugh, It Takes A Train To Cry (Leon Russell)
2) All Along The Watchtower (Jimi Hendrix)
3) If Not For You (George Harrison)
4) “I Shall Be Released” (Nina Simone )
5) Mighty Quinn (Manfred Mann)
6) It's all over now baby blue (Bryan Ferry)
7) Visions of Johanna (Grateful Dead)
8) This Wheel's on Fire (Brian Auger and the Trinity with Julie Driscoll) 
9) Make You Feel My Love (Adele)
10) Chimes of Freedom (The Byrds)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Question and Answer songs

1) Dialogue (Chicago)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Question and Answer songs

1) Dialogue (Chicago)
2) Paradise by the Dashboard Light (Meat Loaf)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Question and Answer songs

1) Dialogue (Chicago)
2) Paradise by the Dashboard Light (Meat Loaf)
3) There's A Hole In My Bucket (Harry Belafonte & Odetta)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Question and Answer songs

1) Dialogue (Chicago)
2) Paradise by the Dashboard Light (Meat Loaf)
3) There's A Hole In My Bucket (Harry Belafonte & Odetta)
4) Have I Told You Lately (That I Love You)? ( Van Morrison )


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Question and Answer songs

1) Dialogue (Chicago)
2) Paradise by the Dashboard Light (Meat Loaf)
3) There's A Hole In My Bucket (Harry Belafonte & Odetta)
4) Have I Told You Lately (That I Love You)? ( Van Morrison )
5) Where Have All the Flowers Gone (Pete Seeger)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Question and Answer songs

1) Dialogue (Chicago)
2) Paradise by the Dashboard Light (Meat Loaf)
3) There's A Hole In My Bucket (Harry Belafonte & Odetta)
4) Have I Told You Lately (That I Love You)? ( Van Morrison )
5) Where Have All the Flowers Gone (Pete Seeger)
6) What Have I Done to Deserve This?( Pet Shop Boys (featuring Dusty Springfield)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Question and Answer songs

1) Dialogue (Chicago)
2) Paradise by the Dashboard Light (Meat Loaf)
3) There's A Hole In My Bucket (Harry Belafonte & Odetta)
4) Have I Told You Lately (That I Love You)? ( Van Morrison )
5) Where Have All the Flowers Gone (Pete Seeger)
6) What Have I Done to Deserve This?( Pet Shop Boys (featuring Dusty Springfield)
7) Question (Moody Blues)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Question and Answer songs

1) Dialogue (Chicago)
2) Paradise by the Dashboard Light (Meat Loaf)
3) There's A Hole In My Bucket (Harry Belafonte & Odetta)
4) Have I Told You Lately (That I Love You)? ( Van Morrison )
5) Where Have All the Flowers Gone (Pete Seeger)
6) What Have I Done to Deserve This?( Pet Shop Boys (featuring Dusty Springfield)
7) Question (Moody Blues)
8) Answers? Questions! Questions? Answers! (Focus)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Question and Answer songs

1) Dialogue (Chicago)
2) Paradise by the Dashboard Light (Meat Loaf)
3) There's A Hole In My Bucket (Harry Belafonte & Odetta)
4) Have I Told You Lately (That I Love You)? (Van Morrison )
5) Where Have All the Flowers Gone (Pete Seeger)
6) What Have I Done to Deserve This? (Pet Shop Boys (featuring Dusty Springfield)
7) Question (Moody Blues)
8) Answers? Questions! Questions? Answers! (Focus)
9) Don't Go Breaking My Heart (Elton John and Kiki Dee)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Question and Answer songs

1) Dialogue (Chicago)
2) Paradise by the Dashboard Light (Meat Loaf)
3) There's A Hole In My Bucket (Harry Belafonte & Odetta)
4) Have I Told You Lately (That I Love You)? (Van Morrison )
5) Where Have All the Flowers Gone (Pete Seeger)
6) What Have I Done to Deserve This? (Pet Shop Boys (featuring Dusty Springfield)
7) Question (Moody Blues)
8) Answers? Questions! Questions? Answers! (Focus)
9) Don't Go Breaking My Heart (Elton John and Kiki Dee)
10)Are You Gonna Go My Way? (Lenny Kravitz)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Things Egyptian 

1) Walk Like an Egyptian (The Bangles)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Things Egyptian

1) Walk Like an Egyptian (The Bangles)
2) Egyptian Tomb ( Mighty Baby)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Things Egyptian

1) Walk Like an Egyptian (The Bangles)
2) Egyptian Tomb ( Mighty Baby)
3) King Tut (Steve Martin)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: Things Egyptian

1) Walk Like an Egyptian (The Bangles)
2) Egyptian Tomb ( Mighty Baby)
3) King Tut (Steve Martin)
4) Pyramid Song (Radiohead)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Things Egyptian

1) Walk Like an Egyptian (The Bangles)
2) Egyptian Tomb ( Mighty Baby)
3) King Tut (Steve Martin)
4) Pyramid Song (Radiohead)
5) Cleopatra (Weezer)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Things Egyptian

1) Walk Like an Egyptian (The Bangles)
2) Egyptian Tomb ( Mighty Baby)
3) King Tut (Steve Martin)
4) Pyramid Song (Radiohead)
5) Cleopatra (Weezer)
6) Crocodile Rock (Elton John)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Things Egyptian

1) Walk Like an Egyptian (The Bangles)
2) Egyptian Tomb ( Mighty Baby)
3) King Tut (Steve Martin)
4) Pyramid Song (Radiohead)
5) Cleopatra (Weezer)
6) Crocodile Rock (Elton John)
7) Nightboat to Cairo (Madness)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Things Egyptian

1) Walk Like an Egyptian (The Bangles)
2) Egyptian Tomb ( Mighty Baby)
3) King Tut (Steve Martin)
4) Pyramid Song (Radiohead)
5) Cleopatra (Weezer)
6) Crocodile Rock (Elton John)
7) Nightboat to Cairo (Madness)
8) The Nile Song(Pink Floyd )


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: Things Egyptian

1) Walk Like an Egyptian (The Bangles)
2) Egyptian Tomb ( Mighty Baby)
3) King Tut (Steve Martin)
4) Pyramid Song (Radiohead)
5) Cleopatra (Weezer)
6) Crocodile Rock (Elton John)
7) Nightboat to Cairo (Madness)
8) The Nile Song(Pink Floyd ) 
9) Cleopatra, Queen of Denial (Pam Tillis)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Things Egyptian

1) Walk Like an Egyptian (The Bangles)
2) Egyptian Tomb ( Mighty Baby)
3) King Tut (Steve Martin)
4) Pyramid Song (Radiohead)
5) Cleopatra (Weezer)
6) Crocodile Rock (Elton John)
7) Nightboat to Cairo (Madness)
8) The Nile Song(Pink Floyd ) 
9) Cleopatra, Queen of Denial (Pam Tillis)
10) Midnight At The Oasis (Maria Muldaur)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Cover versions of Motown songs

1) Get Ready (Rare Earth)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme: Cover versions of Motown songs

1) Get Ready (Rare Earth)
2) Inner City Blues (Living Colour)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Cover versions of Motown songs

1) Get Ready (Rare Earth)
2) Inner City Blues (Living Colour)
3) You Can't Hurry Love (Phil Collins)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Cover versions of Motown songs

1) Get Ready (Rare Earth)
2) Inner City Blues (Living Colour)
3) You Can't Hurry Love (Phil Collins)
4) You've Really Got A Hold on Me (The Beatles)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Cover versions of Motown songs

1) Get Ready (Rare Earth)
2) Inner City Blues (Living Colour)
3) You Can't Hurry Love (Phil Collins)
4) You've Really Got A Hold on Me (The Beatles)
5) Ain't Too Proud To Beg (Rolling Stones)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Cover versions of Motown songs

1) Get Ready (Rare Earth)
2) Inner City Blues (Living Colour)
3) You Can't Hurry Love (Phil Collins)
4) You've Really Got A Hold on Me (The Beatles)
5) Ain't Too Proud To Beg (Rolling Stones)
6)I Heard It Through the Grapevine” (Kaiser Chiefs.)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: Cover versions of Motown songs

1) Get Ready (Rare Earth)
2) Inner City Blues (Living Colour)
3) You Can't Hurry Love (Phil Collins)
4) You've Really Got A Hold on Me (The Beatles)
5) Ain't Too Proud To Beg (Rolling Stones)
6) Heard It Through the Grapevine” (Kaiser Chiefs.) 
7) Signed, Sealed, Delivered I'm Yours (Michael McDonald)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Cover versions of Motown songs

1) Get Ready (Rare Earth)
2) Inner City Blues (Living Colour)
3) You Can't Hurry Love (Phil Collins)
4) You've Really Got A Hold on Me (The Beatles)
5) Ain't Too Proud To Beg (Rolling Stones)
6) Heard It Through the Grapevine” (Kaiser Chiefs.) 
7) Signed, Sealed, Delivered I'm Yours (Michael McDonald)
8) You Keep Me Hangin' On (Vanilla Fudge)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Cover versions of Motown songs

1) Get Ready (Rare Earth)
2) Inner City Blues (Living Colour)
3) You Can't Hurry Love (Phil Collins)
4) You've Really Got A Hold on Me (The Beatles)
5) Ain't Too Proud To Beg (Rolling Stones)
6) Heard It Through the Grapevine” (Kaiser Chiefs.)
7) Signed, Sealed, Delivered I'm Yours (Michael McDonald)
8) You Keep Me Hangin' On (Vanilla Fudge)
9) Higher Ground( Red Hot Chili Peppers )


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Cover versions of Motown songs

1) Get Ready (Rare Earth)
2) Inner City Blues (Living Colour)
3) You Can't Hurry Love (Phil Collins)
4) You've Really Got A Hold on Me (The Beatles)
5) Ain't Too Proud To Beg (Rolling Stones)
6) Heard It Through the Grapevine” (Kaiser Chiefs.)
7) Signed, Sealed, Delivered I'm Yours (Michael McDonald)
8) You Keep Me Hangin' On (Vanilla Fudge)
9) Higher Ground( Red Hot Chili Peppers )
10) Dancing in the Street (The Mamas & the Papas)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Songs by people named Joe or Jo (no repeat Joes)

1) Life is Just a Card Game (Big Joe Turner)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: Songs by people named Joe or Jo (no repeat Joes)

1) Life is Just a Card Game (Big Joe Turner) 
2) Delta Lady (Joe Cocker)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Songs by people named Joe or Jo (no repeat Joes)

1) Life is Just a Card Game (Big Joe Turner)
2) Delta Lady (Joe Cocker)
3) Real Men (Joe Jackson)


----------



## Aerobat

Theme: Songs by people named Joe or Jo (no repeat Joes)

1) Life is Just a Card Game (Big Joe Turner)
2) Delta Lady (Joe Cocker)
3) Real Men (Joe Jackson)
4) Surfing with the Alien (Joe Satriani)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Songs by people named Joe or Jo (no repeat Joes)

1) Life is Just a Card Game (Big Joe Turner)
2) Delta Lady (Joe Cocker)
3) Real Men (Joe Jackson)
4) Surfing with the Alien (Joe Satriani)
5) Dans les yeux d'Emilie (Joe Dassin)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Songs by people named Joe or Jo (no repeat Joes)

1) Life is Just a Card Game (Big Joe Turner)
2) Delta Lady (Joe Cocker)
3) Real Men (Joe Jackson)
4) Surfing with the Alien (Joe Satriani)
5) Dans les yeux d'Emilie (Joe Dassin)
6) I Feel Like I'm Fixin' To Die (Country Joe & The Fish)


----------



## HenryPenfold

Theme: Songs by people named Joe or Jo (no repeat Joes)

1) Life is Just a Card Game (Big Joe Turner)
2) Delta Lady (Joe Cocker)
3) Real Men (Joe Jackson)
4) Surfing with the Alien (Joe Satriani)
5) Dans les yeux d'Emilie (Joe Dassin)
6) I Feel Like I'm Fixin' To Die (Country Joe & The Fish)
7) Shaddap You Face (Joe Dolce)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Songs by people named Joe or Jo (no repeat Joes)

1) Life is Just a Card Game (Big Joe Turner)
2) Delta Lady (Joe Cocker)
3) Real Men (Joe Jackson)
4) Surfing with the Alien (Joe Satriani)
5) Dans les yeux d'Emilie (Joe Dassin)
6) I Feel Like I'm Fixin' To Die (Country Joe & The Fish)
7) Redemption Song (Joe Strummer & The Mescaleros)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: Songs by people named Joe or Jo (no repeat Joes)

1) Life is Just a Card Game (Big Joe Turner)
2) Delta Lady (Joe Cocker)
3) Real Men (Joe Jackson)
4) Surfing with the Alien (Joe Satriani)
5) Dans les yeux d'Emilie (Joe Dassin)
6) I Feel Like I'm Fixin' To Die (Country Joe & The Fish)
7) Redemption Song (Joe Strummer & The Mescaleros) 
8) Old Five and Dimers Like Me (Billy Joe Shaver)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Songs by people named Joe or Jo (no repeat Joes)

1) Life is Just a Card Game (Big Joe Turner)
2) Delta Lady (Joe Cocker)
3) Real Men (Joe Jackson)
4) Surfing with the Alien (Joe Satriani)
5) Dans les yeux d'Emilie (Joe Dassin)
6) I Feel Like I'm Fixin' To Die (Country Joe & The Fish)
7) Redemption Song (Joe Strummer & The Mescaleros) 
8) Old Five and Dimers Like Me (Billy Joe Shaver)
9) Life's Been Good (Joe Walsh)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Songs by people named Joe or Jo (no repeat Joes)

1) Life is Just a Card Game (Big Joe Turner)
2) Delta Lady (Joe Cocker)
3) Real Men (Joe Jackson)
4) Surfing with the Alien (Joe Satriani)
5) Dans les yeux d'Emilie (Joe Dassin)
6) I Feel Like I'm Fixin' To Die (Country Joe & The Fish)
7) Redemption Song (Joe Strummer & The Mescaleros)
8) Old Five and Dimers Like Me (Billy Joe Shaver)
9) Life's Been Good (Joe Walsh)
10) Thank you for calling ( Jo Stafford)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme : anything, in title please


1)Do Anything You Wanna Do ( Eddie & the Hot Rods)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme : anything, in title please


1)Do Anything You Wanna Do ( Eddie & the Hot Rods)
2) Anything Goes (Tony Bennett)


----------



## pianozach

Theme : anything, in title please


1) Do Anything You Wanna Do (Eddie & the Hot Rods)
2) Anything Goes (Tony Bennett)
3) Most Anything That You Want (Iron Butterfly)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme : anything, in title please


1) Do Anything You Wanna Do (Eddie & the Hot Rods)
2) Anything Goes (Tony Bennett)
3) Most Anything That You Want (Iron Butterfly)
4) Can't give you anything (Stylistics)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme : anything, in title please


1) Do Anything You Wanna Do (Eddie & the Hot Rods)
2) Anything Goes (Tony Bennett)
3) Most Anything That You Want (Iron Butterfly)
4) Can't give you anything (Stylistics)
5) Love Is Bigger Than Anything in Its Way ( U2)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme : anything, in title please


1) Do Anything You Wanna Do (Eddie & the Hot Rods)
2) Anything Goes (Tony Bennett)
3) Most Anything That You Want (Iron Butterfly)
4) Can't give you anything (Stylistics)
5) Love Is Bigger Than Anything in Its Way ( U2)
6) I'll Do Anything (Jackson Browne)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme : anything, in title please


1) Do Anything You Wanna Do (Eddie & the Hot Rods)
2) Anything Goes (Tony Bennett)
3) Most Anything That You Want (Iron Butterfly)
4) Can't give you anything (Stylistics)
5) Love Is Bigger Than Anything in Its Way ( U2)
6) I'll Do Anything (Jackson Browne)
7) I'd Do Anything For Love (But I Won't Do That) (Meatloaf)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme : anything, in title please


1) Do Anything You Wanna Do (Eddie & the Hot Rods)
2) Anything Goes (Tony Bennett)
3) Most Anything That You Want (Iron Butterfly)
4) Can't give you anything (Stylistics)
5) Love Is Bigger Than Anything in Its Way ( U2)
6) I'll Do Anything (Jackson Browne)
7) I'd Do Anything For Love (But I Won't Do That) (Meatloaf)
8) King of anything (Sara Bareilles)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme : anything, in title please


1) Do Anything You Wanna Do (Eddie & the Hot Rods)
2) Anything Goes (Tony Bennett)
3) Most Anything That You Want (Iron Butterfly)
4) Can't give you anything (Stylistics)
5) Love Is Bigger Than Anything in Its Way ( U2)
6) I'll Do Anything (Jackson Browne)
7) I'd Do Anything For Love (But I Won't Do That) (Meatloaf)
8) King of anything (Sara Bareilles)
9) You Can Make Me Dance, Sing or Anything ( Faces)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme : anything, in title please

1) Do Anything You Wanna Do (Eddie & the Hot Rods)
2) Anything Goes (Tony Bennett)
3) Most Anything That You Want (Iron Butterfly)
4) Can't give you anything (Stylistics)
5) Love Is Bigger Than Anything in Its Way ( U2)
6) I'll Do Anything (Jackson Browne)
7) I'd Do Anything For Love (But I Won't Do That) (Meatloaf)
8) King of anything (Sara Bareilles)
9) You Can Make Me Dance, Sing or Anything ( Faces) 
10) Anything You Can Do (Ethel Merman and Ray Middleton)

I'll have a new theme in a few minutes.


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: How (in the title)

1) How Deep Is Your Love (Bee-Gees)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: How (in the title)

1) How Deep Is Your Love (Bee-Gees)
2) How do you do it? (Gerry and the Pacemakers)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: How (in the title)

1) How Deep Is Your Love (Bee-Gees)
2) How do you do it? (Gerry and the Pacemakers)
3) How About I Be Me ( Sinéad O'Connor)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: How (in the title)

1) How Deep Is Your Love (Bee-Gees)
2) How do you do it? (Gerry and the Pacemakers)
3) How About I Be Me (Sinéad O'Connor)
4) How? (John Lennon)


----------



## Open Book

..................................................................


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: How (in the title)

1) How Deep Is Your Love (Bee-Gees)
2) How do you do it? (Gerry and the Pacemakers)
3) How About I Be Me (Sinéad O'Connor)
4) How? (John Lennon)
5) How Can I Be Sure (Rascals)


----------



## Azol

New theme: How (in the title)

1) How Deep Is Your Love (Bee-Gees)
2) How do you do it? (Gerry and the Pacemakers)
3) How About I Be Me (Sinéad O'Connor)
4) How? (John Lennon)
5) How Can I Be Sure (Rascals) 
6) How Long (Dire Straits)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: How (in the title)

1) How Deep Is Your Love (Bee-Gees)
2) How do you do it? (Gerry and the Pacemakers)
3) How About I Be Me (Sinéad O'Connor)
4) How? (John Lennon)
5) How Can I Be Sure (Rascals) 
6) How Long (Dire Straits)
7) How Will I Know (Whitney Houston)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: How (in the title)

1) How Deep Is Your Love (Bee-Gees)
2) How do you do it? (Gerry and the Pacemakers)
3) How About I Be Me (Sinéad O'Connor)
4) How? (John Lennon)
5) How Can I Be Sure (Rascals)
6) How Long (Dire Straits)
7) How Will I Know (Whitney Houston) 
8) Funny How Time Slips Away (Willie Nelson)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: How (in the title)

1) How Deep Is Your Love (Bee-Gees)
2) How do you do it? (Gerry and the Pacemakers)
3) How About I Be Me (Sinéad O'Connor)
4) How? (John Lennon)
5) How Can I Be Sure (Rascals)
6) How Long (Dire Straits)
7) How Will I Know (Whitney Houston) 
8) Funny How Time Slips Away (Willie Nelson)
9) How Do You Sleep? (John Lennon)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: How (in the title)

1) How Deep Is Your Love (Bee-Gees)
2) How do you do it? (Gerry and the Pacemakers)
3) How About I Be Me (Sinéad O'Connor)
4) How? (John Lennon)
5) How Can I Be Sure (Rascals)
6) How Long (Dire Straits)
7) How Will I Know (Whitney Houston) 
8) Funny How Time Slips Away (Willie Nelson)
9) How Do You Sleep? (John Lennon)
10) How Long (Ace)

Not the same as #6.


----------



## Starving Wolf

Anyone can start the next theme.


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Blue 

1)Baby Blue ( Dave Matthews Band)


----------



## Open Book

New Theme: Blue

1)Baby Blue ( Dave Matthews Band)
2) Feelin' Blue (Creedence Clearwater Revival)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Blue

1)Baby Blue ( Dave Matthews Band)
2) Feelin' Blue (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
3) It's All Over Now Baby Blue (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme: Blue

1)Baby Blue ( Dave Matthews Band)
2) Feelin' Blue (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
3) It's All Over Now Baby Blue (Bob Dylan)
4) Blue eyes (Elton John)


----------



## pianozach

New Theme: Blue

1) Baby Blue (Dave Matthews Band)
2) Feelin' Blue (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
3) It's All Over Now Baby Blue (Bob Dylan)
4) Blue eyes (Elton John)
5) Between The Devil And The Deep Blue Sea (George Harrison)


----------



## Bulldog

New Theme: Blue

1) Baby Blue (Dave Matthews Band)
2) Feelin' Blue (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
3) It's All Over Now Baby Blue (Bob Dylan)
4) Blue eyes (Elton John)
5) Between The Devil And The Deep Blue Sea (George Harrison)
6) Blue Velvet (Bobby Vinton)


----------



## SanAntone

New Theme: Blue

1) Baby Blue (Dave Matthews Band)
2) Feelin' Blue (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
3) It's All Over Now Baby Blue (Bob Dylan)
4) Blue eyes (Elton John)
5) Between The Devil And The Deep Blue Sea (George Harrison)
6) Blue Velvet (Bobby Vinton) 
7) Don't It Make My Brown Eyes Blue (Crystal Gayle)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Blue

1) Baby Blue (Dave Matthews Band)
2) Feelin' Blue (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
3) It's All Over Now Baby Blue (Bob Dylan)
4) Blue eyes (Elton John)
5) Between The Devil And The Deep Blue Sea (George Harrison)
6) Blue Velvet (Bobby Vinton)
7) Don't It Make My Brown Eyes Blue (Crystal Gayle) 
8) Blue Winter( Connie Francis)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme: Blue

1) Baby Blue (Dave Matthews Band)
2) Feelin' Blue (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
3) It's All Over Now Baby Blue (Bob Dylan)
4) Blue eyes (Elton John)
5) Between The Devil And The Deep Blue Sea (George Harrison)
6) Blue Velvet (Bobby Vinton)
7) Don't It Make My Brown Eyes Blue (Crystal Gayle)
8) Blue Winter( Connie Francis)
9) Sixteen shades of blue (Tori Amos)


----------



## SanAntone

New Theme: Blue

1) Baby Blue (Dave Matthews Band)
2) Feelin' Blue (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
3) It's All Over Now Baby Blue (Bob Dylan)
4) Blue eyes (Elton John)
5) Between The Devil And The Deep Blue Sea (George Harrison)
6) Blue Velvet (Bobby Vinton)
7) Don't It Make My Brown Eyes Blue (Crystal Gayle)
8) Blue Winter( Connie Francis)
9) Sixteen shades of blue (Tori Amos) 
10) Blue Christmas (Elvis Presley)

New theme: Red

1) Little Red Rooster (The Rolling Stones)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Red

1) Little Red Rooster (The Rolling Stones)
2) Red roses for a blue lady ( Dean Martin)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Red

1) Little Red Rooster (The Rolling Stones)
2) Red roses for a blue lady ( Dean Martin)
3) Red Skies (The Fixx)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Red

1) Little Red Rooster (The Rolling Stones)
2) Red roses for a blue lady ( Dean Martin)
3) Red Skies (The Fixx)
4) Red skies over paradise (Fischer Z)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Red

1) Little Red Rooster (The Rolling Stones)
2) Red roses for a blue lady ( Dean Martin)
3) Red Skies (The Fixx)
4) Red skies over paradise (Fischer Z)
5) Ballad of the Boy in the Red Shoes ( Elton John)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Red

1) Little Red Rooster (The Rolling Stones)
2) Red roses for a blue lady ( Dean Martin)
3) Red Skies (The Fixx)
4) Red skies over paradise (Fischer Z)
5) Ballad of the Boy in the Red Shoes ( Elton John)
6) Red Light (U2)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Red

1) Little Red Rooster (The Rolling Stones)
2) Red roses for a blue lady ( Dean Martin)
3) Red Skies (The Fixx)
4) Red skies over paradise (Fischer Z)
5) Ballad of the Boy in the Red Shoes ( Elton John)
6) Red Light (U2)
7) Red Alert (Quiet Riot) Hey! Haven't heard it for over 30 years


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Red

1) Little Red Rooster (The Rolling Stones)
2) Red roses for a blue lady ( Dean Martin)
3) Red Skies (The Fixx)
4) Red skies over paradise (Fischer Z)
5) Ballad of the Boy in the Red Shoes ( Elton John)
6) Red Light (U2)
7) Red Alert (Quiet Riot) Hey! Haven't heard it for over 30 years 
8) Red red wine (Neil Diamond)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Red

1) Little Red Rooster (The Rolling Stones)
2) Red roses for a blue lady ( Dean Martin)
3) Red Skies (The Fixx)
4) Red skies over paradise (Fischer Z)
5) Ballad of the Boy in the Red Shoes ( Elton John)
6) Red Light (U2)
7) Red Alert (Quiet Riot) Hey! Haven't heard it for over 30 years
8) Red red wine (Neil Diamond)
9) Red House (Jimi Hendrix)


----------



## Azol

New theme: Red

1) Little Red Rooster (The Rolling Stones)
2) Red roses for a blue lady ( Dean Martin)
3) Red Skies (The Fixx)
4) Red skies over paradise (Fischer Z)
5) Ballad of the Boy in the Red Shoes ( Elton John)
6) Red Light (U2)
7) Red Alert (Quiet Riot) Hey! Haven't heard it for over 30 years
8) Red red wine (Neil Diamond)
9) Red House (Jimi Hendrix) 
10) Red (King Crimson)

Anyone can start the new theme


----------



## Art Rock

New them: Yellow

1) Yellow (Coldplay)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New them: Yellow

1) Yellow (Coldplay)
2) Goodbye Yellow Brick Road (Elton John)


----------



## Azol

New them: Yellow

1) Yellow (Coldplay)
2) Goodbye Yellow Brick Road (Elton John)


----------



## Azol

Damn 
You beat me by a millisecond


----------



## cougarjuno

New them: Yellow

1) Yellow (Coldplay)
2) Goodbye Yellow Brick Road (Elton John)
3) Yellow Days (Frank Sinatra and Duke Ellington)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Yellow

1) Yellow (Coldplay)
2) Goodbye Yellow Brick Road (Elton John)
3) Yellow Days (Frank Sinatra and Duke Ellington)
4) Mellow yellow (Donovan)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Yellow

1) Yellow (Coldplay)
2) Goodbye Yellow Brick Road (Elton John)
3) Yellow Days (Frank Sinatra and Duke Ellington)
4) Mellow yellow (Donovan)
5) Yellow Submarine (Beatles)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Yellow

1) Yellow (Coldplay)
2) Goodbye Yellow Brick Road (Elton John)
3) Yellow Days (Frank Sinatra and Duke Ellington)
4) Mellow yellow (Donovan)
5) Yellow Submarine (Beatles)
6) Big yellow taxi (Joni Mitchell)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Yellow

1) Yellow (Coldplay)
2) Goodbye Yellow Brick Road (Elton John)
3) Yellow Days (Frank Sinatra and Duke Ellington)
4) Mellow yellow (Donovan)
5) Yellow Submarine (Beatles)
6) Big yellow taxi (Joni Mitchell)
7) The Yellow Rose Of Texas (Hoyt Axton)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Yellow

1) Yellow (Coldplay)
2) Goodbye Yellow Brick Road (Elton John)
3) Yellow Days (Frank Sinatra and Duke Ellington)
4) Mellow yellow (Donovan)
5) Yellow Submarine (Beatles)
6) Big yellow taxi (Joni Mitchell)
7) The Yellow Rose Of Texas (Hoyt Axton)
8) Itsy Bitsy Teenie Weenie Yellow Polka Dot Bikini (Brian Hyland)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Yellow

1) Yellow (Coldplay)
2) Goodbye Yellow Brick Road (Elton John)
3) Yellow Days (Frank Sinatra and Duke Ellington)
4) Mellow yellow (Donovan)
5) Yellow Submarine (Beatles)
6) Big yellow taxi (Joni Mitchell)
7) The Yellow Rose Of Texas (Hoyt Axton)
8) Itsy Bitsy Teenie Weenie Yellow Polka Dot Bikini (Brian Hyland)
9) Tie A Yellow Ribbon Round The Ole Oak Tree (Tony Orlando & Dawn)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Yellow

1) Yellow (Coldplay)
2) Goodbye Yellow Brick Road (Elton John)
3) Yellow Days (Frank Sinatra and Duke Ellington)
4) Mellow yellow (Donovan)
5) Yellow Submarine (Beatles)
6) Big yellow taxi (Joni Mitchell)
7) The Yellow Rose Of Texas (Hoyt Axton)
8) Itsy Bitsy Teenie Weenie Yellow Polka Dot Bikini (Brian Hyland)
9) Tie A Yellow Ribbon Round The Ole Oak Tree (Tony Orlando & Dawn)
10) Yellow River (Christie)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Time (Clocks, watches, hourglasses chronometers, and measurements of time are OK)

1) Time Has Come Today (The Chambers Brothers)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Time (Clocks, watches, hourglasses chronometers, and measurements of time are OK)

1) Time Has Come Today (The Chambers Brothers)
2) Time (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Time (Clocks, watches, hourglasses chronometers, and measurements of time are OK)

1) Time Has Come Today (The Chambers Brothers)
2) Time (Pink Floyd)
3) Checkout Time ( Nick Lowe)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Time (Clocks, watches, hourglasses chronometers, and measurements of time are OK)

1) Time Has Come Today (The Chambers Brothers)
2) Time (Pink Floyd)
3) Checkout Time ( Nick Lowe)
4) Cleanup Time (John Lennon & Yoko Ono)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Time (Clocks, watches, hourglasses chronometers, and measurements of time are OK)

1) Time Has Come Today (The Chambers Brothers)
2) Time (Pink Floyd)
3) Checkout Time ( Nick Lowe)
4) Cleanup Time (John Lennon & Yoko Ono)
5) Time (Tom Waits)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Time (Clocks, watches, hourglasses chronometers, and measurements of time are OK)

1) Time Has Come Today (The Chambers Brothers)
2) Time (Pink Floyd)
3) Checkout Time ( Nick Lowe)
4) Cleanup Time (John Lennon & Yoko Ono)
5) Time (Tom Waits)
6) Time Won't Let Me (Outsiders)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Time (Clocks, watches, hourglasses chronometers, and measurements of time are OK)

1) Time Has Come Today (The Chambers Brothers)
2) Time (Pink Floyd)
3) Checkout Time ( Nick Lowe)
4) Cleanup Time (John Lennon & Yoko Ono)
5) Time (Tom Waits)
6) Time Won't Let Me (Outsiders)
7) Time (Alan Parsons Project)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Time (Clocks, watches, hourglasses chronometers, and measurements of time are OK)

1) Time Has Come Today (The Chambers Brothers)
2) Time (Pink Floyd)
3) Checkout Time ( Nick Lowe)
4) Cleanup Time (John Lennon & Yoko Ono)
5) Time (Tom Waits)
6) Time Won't Let Me (Outsiders)
7) Time (Alan Parsons Project)
8) You Were Good In Your Time ( Morrissey)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Time (Clocks, watches, hourglasses chronometers, and measurements of time are OK)

1) Time Has Come Today (The Chambers Brothers)
2) Time (Pink Floyd)
3) Checkout Time ( Nick Lowe)
4) Cleanup Time (John Lennon & Yoko Ono)
5) Time (Tom Waits)
6) Time Won't Let Me (Outsiders)
7) Time (Alan Parsons Project)
8) You Were Good In Your Time ( Morrissey)
9) Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is? (Chicago)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Time (Clocks, watches, hourglasses chronometers, and measurements of time are OK)

1) Time Has Come Today (The Chambers Brothers)
2) Time (Pink Floyd)
3) Checkout Time ( Nick Lowe)
4) Cleanup Time (John Lennon & Yoko Ono)
5) Time (Tom Waits)
6) Time Won't Let Me (Outsiders)
7) Time (Alan Parsons Project)
8) You Were Good In Your Time ( Morrissey)
9) Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is? (Chicago)
10) Time to say good bye (Andrea Bocelli)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Time, but not Time (Clocks, watches, hourglasses chronometers, and measurements of time are OK, just "time" is not)

1. Clocks (Coldplay)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Time, but not Time (Clocks, watches, hourglasses chronometers, and measurements of time are OK, just "time" is not)

1. Clocks (Coldplay
2) Stop The Clocks ( Noel Gallagher's High Flying Birds)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Time, but not Time (Clocks, watches, hourglasses chronometers, and measurements of time are OK, just "time" is not)

1. Clocks (Coldplay
2) Stop The Clocks ( Noel Gallagher's High Flying Birds)
3) Syncopated Clock (Leroy Anderson)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Time, but not Time (Clocks, watches, hourglasses chronometers, and measurements of time are OK, just "time" is not)

1. Clocks (Coldplay
2) Stop The Clocks ( Noel Gallagher's High Flying Birds)
3) Syncopated Clock (Leroy Anderson)
4) The watchmaker (Steven Wison)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Time, but not Time (Clocks, watches, hourglasses chronometers, and measurements of time are OK, just "time" is not)

1. Clocks (Coldplay
2) Stop The Clocks ( Noel Gallagher's High Flying Birds)
3) Syncopated Clock (Leroy Anderson)
4) The watchmaker (Steven Wison)
5) New York Minute (Eagles)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Time, but not Time (Clocks, watches, hourglasses chronometers, and measurements of time are OK, just "time" is not)

1. Clocks (Coldplay
2) Stop The Clocks ( Noel Gallagher's High Flying Birds)
3) Syncopated Clock (Leroy Anderson)
4) The watchmaker (Steven Wison)
5) New York Minute (Eagles)
6) My Grandfather's Clock ( Johnny Cash)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Time, but not Time (Clocks, watches, hourglasses chronometers, and measurements of time are OK, just "time" is not)

1. Clocks (Coldplay)
2) Stop The Clocks ( Noel Gallagher's High Flying Birds)
3) Syncopated Clock (Leroy Anderson)
4) The watchmaker (Steven Wison)
5) New York Minute (Eagles)
6) My Grandfather's Clock ( Johnny Cash)
7) House of Clocks (Al Stewart)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Time, but not Time (Clocks, watches, hourglasses chronometers, and measurements of time are OK, just "time" is not)

1. Clocks (Coldplay)
2) Stop The Clocks ( Noel Gallagher's High Flying Birds)
3) Syncopated Clock (Leroy Anderson)
4) The watchmaker (Steven Wison)
5) New York Minute (Eagles)
6) My Grandfather's Clock ( Johnny Cash)
7) House of Clocks (Al Stewart)
8) Five O'Clock world (Vogues)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Time, but not Time (Clocks, watches, hourglasses chronometers, and measurements of time are OK, just "time" is not)

1. Clocks (Coldplay)
2) Stop The Clocks ( Noel Gallagher's High Flying Birds)
3) Syncopated Clock (Leroy Anderson)
4) The watchmaker (Steven Wison)
5) New York Minute (Eagles)
6) My Grandfather's Clock ( Johnny Cash)
7) House of Clocks (Al Stewart)
8) Five O'Clock world (Vogues)
9) Rock Around The Clock (Bill Haley & His Comets)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Time, but not Time (Clocks, watches, hourglasses chronometers, and measurements of time are OK, just "time" is not)

1. Clocks (Coldplay)
2) Stop The Clocks ( Noel Gallagher's High Flying Birds)
3) Syncopated Clock (Leroy Anderson)
4) The watchmaker (Steven Wison)
5) New York Minute (Eagles)
6) My Grandfather's Clock ( Johnny Cash)
7) House of Clocks (Al Stewart)
8) Five O'Clock world (Vogues)
9) Rock Around The Clock (Bill Haley & His Comets)
10) Clockwork Creep ( 10cc)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Stop 

(Bus Stop) The Hollies


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Stop 

1) Bus Stop (The Hollies)
2) Stop, Stop, Stop (Hollies)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Stop

1) Bus Stop (The Hollies)
2) Stop, Stop, Stop (Hollies)
3) Don't Stop (Fleetwood Mac)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Stop

1) Bus Stop (The Hollies)
2) Stop, Stop, Stop (Hollies)
3) Don't Stop (Fleetwood Mac)
4) Stop In The Name Of Love (Diana Ross & The Supremes)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Stop

1) Bus Stop (The Hollies)
2) Stop, Stop, Stop (Hollies)
3) Don't Stop (Fleetwood Mac)
4) Stop In The Name Of Love (Diana Ross & The Supremes)
5) Stop (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Stop

1) Bus Stop (The Hollies)
2) Stop, Stop, Stop (Hollies)
3) Don't Stop (Fleetwood Mac)
4) Stop In The Name Of Love (Diana Ross & The Supremes)
5) Stop (Pink Floyd)
6) Don't stop me now (Queen)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Stop

1) Bus Stop (The Hollies)
2) Stop, Stop, Stop (Hollies)
3) Don't Stop (Fleetwood Mac)
4) Stop In The Name Of Love (Diana Ross & The Supremes)
5) Stop (Pink Floyd)
6) Don't stop me now (Queen)
7) I'm So Happy I Can't Stop Crying ( Sting)


----------



## Aerobat

New theme: Stop

1) Bus Stop (The Hollies)
2) Stop, Stop, Stop (Hollies)
3) Don't Stop (Fleetwood Mac)
4) Stop In The Name Of Love (Diana Ross & The Supremes)
5) Stop (Pink Floyd)
6) Don't stop me now (Queen)
7) I'm So Happy I Can't Stop Crying ( Sting)
8) Can't Stop Rock 'n' Roll (AC/DC)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Stop

1) Bus Stop (The Hollies)
2) Stop, Stop, Stop (Hollies)
3) Don't Stop (Fleetwood Mac)
4) Stop In The Name Of Love (Diana Ross & The Supremes)
5) Stop (Pink Floyd)
6) Don't stop me now (Queen)
7) I'm So Happy I Can't Stop Crying ( Sting)
8) Can't Stop Rock 'n' Roll (AC/DC)
9) Stop your sobbing (Pretenders)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Stop

1) Bus Stop (The Hollies)
2) Stop, Stop, Stop (Hollies)
3) Don't Stop (Fleetwood Mac)
4) Stop In The Name Of Love (Diana Ross & The Supremes)
5) Stop (Pink Floyd)
6) Don't stop me now (Queen)
7) I'm So Happy I Can't Stop Crying ( Sting)
8) Can't Stop Rock 'n' Roll (AC/DC)
9) Stop your sobbing (Pretenders) 
10) I Can't Stop Loving You (Ray Charles)

New theme: Gone

1) Gone Country (Alan Jackson)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Gone

1) Gone Country (Alan Jackson)
2) Already Gone (Eagles)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Gone

1) Gone Country (Alan Jackson)
2) Already Gone (Eagles)
3) After the love has gone (Earth Wind and Fire)


----------



## Andante Largo

New theme: Gone

1) Gone Country (Alan Jackson)
2) Already Gone (Eagles)
3) After the love has gone (Earth Wind and Fire) 
4) It's All Gone (Chris Rea)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Gone

1) Gone Country (Alan Jackson)
2) Already Gone (Eagles)
3) After the love has gone (Earth Wind and Fire)
4) It's All Gone (Chris Rea)
5) You're Gone (Marillion)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Gone

1) Gone Country (Alan Jackson)
2) Already Gone (Eagles)
3) After the love has gone (Earth Wind and Fire)
4) It's All Gone (Chris Rea)
5) You're Gone (Marillion) 
6) Where Have All the Flowers Gone (Peter, Paul and Mary)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Gone

1) Gone Country (Alan Jackson)
2) Already Gone (Eagles)
3) After the love has gone (Earth Wind and Fire)
4) It's All Gone (Chris Rea)
5) You're Gone (Marillion)
6) Where Have All the Flowers Gone (Peter, Paul and Mary)
7) Grace Is Gone (Dave Matthews Band)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Gone

1) Gone Country (Alan Jackson)
2) Already Gone (Eagles)
3) After the love has gone (Earth Wind and Fire)
4) It's All Gone (Chris Rea)
5) You're Gone (Marillion)
6) Where Have All the Flowers Gone (Peter, Paul and Mary)
7) Grace Is Gone (Dave Matthews Band)
8) She's Gone (Tavares)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Gone

1) Gone Country (Alan Jackson)
2) Already Gone (Eagles)
3) After the love has gone (Earth Wind and Fire)
4) It's All Gone (Chris Rea)
5) You're Gone (Marillion)
6) Where Have All the Flowers Gone (Peter, Paul and Mary)
7) Grace Is Gone (Dave Matthews Band)
8) She's Gone (Tavares) 
9) The Thrill Is Gone (B.B. King)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Gone

1) Gone Country (Alan Jackson)
2) Already Gone (Eagles)
3) After the love has gone (Earth Wind and Fire)
4) It's All Gone (Chris Rea)
5) You're Gone (Marillion)
6) Where Have All the Flowers Gone (Peter, Paul and Mary)
7) Grace Is Gone (Dave Matthews Band)
8) She's Gone (Tavares)
9) The Thrill Is Gone (B.B. King)
10)The Minute You're Gone ( Cliff Richard)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Burn/ Burning


1) Burning Love ( Elvis Presley)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: Burn/ Burning


1) Burning Love ( Elvis Presley)
2) Burning Down The House (Talking Heads)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Burn/ Burning


1) Burning Love ( Elvis Presley)
2) Burning Down The House (Talking Heads)
3) Bridges are burning (Wally Tax)


----------



## Aerobat

New theme: Burn/ Burning


1) Burning Love ( Elvis Presley)
2) Burning Down The House (Talking Heads)
3) Bridges are burning (Wally Tax)
4) Burning for Love (Bon Jovi)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Burn/ Burning


1) Burning Love ( Elvis Presley)
2) Burning Down The House (Talking Heads)
3) Bridges are burning (Wally Tax)
4) Burning for Love (Bon Jovi)
5) Both ends burning (Roxy Music)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Burn/ Burning


1) Burning Love ( Elvis Presley)
2) Burning Down The House (Talking Heads)
3) Bridges are burning (Wally Tax)
4) Burning for Love (Bon Jovi)
5) Both ends burning (Roxy Music)
6) Burn My Candle (At Both Ends) ( Shirley Bassey)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Burn/ Burning


1) Burning Love ( Elvis Presley)
2) Burning Down The House (Talking Heads)
3) Bridges are burning (Wally Tax)
4) Burning for Love (Bon Jovi)
5) Both ends burning (Roxy Music)
6) Burn My Candle (At Both Ends) ( Shirley Bassey)
7) Burn (Deep Purple)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Burn/ Burning


1) Burning Love ( Elvis Presley)
2) Burning Down The House (Talking Heads)
3) Bridges are burning (Wally Tax)
4) Burning for Love (Bon Jovi)
5) Both ends burning (Roxy Music)
6) Burn My Candle (At Both Ends) ( Shirley Bassey)
7) Burn (Deep Purple)
8) Beds Are Burning (Midnight Oil)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Burn/ Burning


1) Burning Love (Elvis Presley)
2) Burning Down The House (Talking Heads)
3) Bridges are burning (Wally Tax)
4) Burning for Love (Bon Jovi)
5) Both ends burning (Roxy Music)
6) Burn My Candle (At Both Ends) (Shirley Bassey)
7) Burn (Deep Purple)
8) Beds Are Burning (Midnight Oil)
9) House Burning Down (The Jimi Hendrix Experience)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Burn/ Burning


1) Burning Love (Elvis Presley)
2) Burning Down The House (Talking Heads)
3) Bridges are burning (Wally Tax)
4) Burning for Love (Bon Jovi)
5) Both ends burning (Roxy Music)
6) Burn My Candle (At Both Ends) (Shirley Bassey)
7) Burn (Deep Purple)
8) Beds Are Burning (Midnight Oil)
9) House Burning Down (The Jimi Hendrix Experience)
10) Burnin' For You (Blue Oyster Cult)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Up

1) Up the Junction (Squeeze)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Up

1) Up the Junction (Squeeze)
2) Start Me Up (The Rolling Stones)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Up

1) Up the Junction (Squeeze)
2) Start Me Up (The Rolling Stones)
3) Up the Pool (Jethro Tull)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Up

1) Up the Junction (Squeeze)
2) Start Me Up (The Rolling Stones)
3) Up the Pool (Jethro Tull) 
4) Up, Up, and Away (Fifth Dimension)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: Up

1) Up the Junction (Squeeze)
2) Start Me Up (The Rolling Stones)
3) Up the Pool (Jethro Tull) 
4) Up, Up, and Away (Fifth Dimension)
5) Up on the Roof (The Drifters)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Up

1) Up the Junction (Squeeze)
2) Start Me Up (The Rolling Stones)
3) Up the Pool (Jethro Tull) 
4) Up, Up, and Away (Fifth Dimension)
5) Up on the Roof (The Drifters)
6) Got To Give It Up (Marvin Gaye)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Up

1) Up the Junction (Squeeze)
2) Start Me Up (The Rolling Stones)
3) Up the Pool (Jethro Tull)
4) Up, Up, and Away (Fifth Dimension)
5) Up on the Roof (The Drifters)
6) Got To Give It Up (Marvin Gaye)
7) Blow Up The Outside World (Soundgarden)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Up

1) Up the Junction (Squeeze)
2) Start Me Up (The Rolling Stones)
3) Up the Pool (Jethro Tull)
4) Up, Up, and Away (Fifth Dimension)
5) Up on the Roof (The Drifters)
6) Got To Give It Up (Marvin Gaye)
7) Blow Up The Outside World (Soundgarden)
8) Up Around the Bend (Creedence Clearwater Revival)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Up

1) Up the Junction (Squeeze)
2) Start Me Up (The Rolling Stones)
3) Up the Pool (Jethro Tull)
4) Up, Up, and Away (Fifth Dimension)
5) Up on the Roof (The Drifters)
6) Got To Give It Up (Marvin Gaye)
7) Blow Up The Outside World (Soundgarden)
8) Up Around the Bend (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
9) Up To Me (Jethro Tull)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Up

1) Up the Junction (Squeeze)
2) Start Me Up (The Rolling Stones)
3) Up the Pool (Jethro Tull)
4) Up, Up, and Away (Fifth Dimension)
5) Up on the Roof (The Drifters)
6) Got To Give It Up (Marvin Gaye)
7) Blow Up The Outside World (Soundgarden)
8) Up Around the Bend (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
9) Up To Me (Jethro Tull)
10) Going Up The Country (Canned Heat)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Down

1) Going Down (Ani Difranco)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Down

1) Going Down (Ani Difranco)
2) Down Town ( Petula Clark)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Down

1) Going Down (Ani Difranco)
2) Down Town ( Petula Clark)
3) Down On The Farm (Little Feat)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme: Down

1) Going Down (Ani Difranco)
2) Down Town ( Petula Clark)
3) Down On The Farm (Little Feat)
4) Down Down (Status Quo)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Down

1) Going Down (Ani Difranco)
2) Down Town ( Petula Clark)
3) Down On The Farm (Little Feat)
4) Down Down (Status Quo)
5) You Better Sit Down Kids ( Cher)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme: Down

1) Going Down (Ani Difranco)
2) Down Town ( Petula Clark)
3) Down On The Farm (Little Feat)
4) Down Down (Status Quo)
5) You Better Sit Down Kids ( Cher)
6) Down under (Men at work)


----------



## cougarjuno

New Theme: Down

1) Going Down (Ani Difranco)
2) Down Town ( Petula Clark)
3) Down On The Farm (Little Feat)
4) Down Down (Status Quo)
5) You Better Sit Down Kids ( Cher)
6) Down under (Men at work)
7) Down the Dolce Vita (Peter Gabriel)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Down

1) Going Down (Ani Difranco)
2) Down Town ( Petula Clark)
3) Down On The Farm (Little Feat)
4) Down Down (Status Quo)
5) You Better Sit Down Kids ( Cher)
6) Down under (Men at work)
7) Down the Dolce Vita (Peter Gabriel)
8) Down On The Corner (Creedence Clearwater Revival )


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme: Down

1) Going Down (Ani Difranco)
2) Down Town ( Petula Clark)
3) Down On The Farm (Little Feat)
4) Down Down (Status Quo)
5) You Better Sit Down Kids ( Cher)
6) Down under (Men at work)
7) Down the Dolce Vita (Peter Gabriel)
8) Down On The Corner (Creedence Clearwater Revival )
9) Don't bring me down (ELO)


----------



## SanAntone

New Theme: Down

1) Going Down (Ani Difranco)
2) Down Town ( Petula Clark)
3) Down On The Farm (Little Feat)
4) Down Down (Status Quo)
5) You Better Sit Down Kids ( Cher)
6) Down under (Men at work)
7) Down the Dolce Vita (Peter Gabriel)
8) Down On The Corner (Creedence Clearwater Revival )
9) Don't bring me down (ELO) 
10) Baby, Let Me Follow You Down (Bob Dylan)

Anyone can choose the next new theme.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Next ( In title please)

1)I Can't Get Next To You (The Temptations)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Next ( In title please)

1) I Can't Get Next To You (The Temptations)
2) Next Position Please (Cheap Trick)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Next ( In title please)

1) I Can't Get Next To You (The Temptations)
2) Next Position Please (Cheap Trick)
3) Right next door (Robert Cray)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Next (In title please)

1) I Can't Get Next To You (The Temptations)
2) Next Position Please (Cheap Trick)
3) Right next door (Robert Cray) 
4) Everybody's Next One (Steppenwolf)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Next (In title please)

1) I Can't Get Next To You (The Temptations)
2) Next Position Please (Cheap Trick)
3) Right next door (Robert Cray)
4) Everybody's Next One (Steppenwolf) 
5) Who'll Be the Next in Line (The Kinks)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Next (In title please)

1) I Can't Get Next To You (The Temptations)
2) Next Position Please (Cheap Trick)
3) Right next door (Robert Cray)
4) Everybody's Next One (Steppenwolf)
5) Who'll Be the Next in Line (The Kinks)
6) Next Time Round (Elvis Costello)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Next (In title please)

1) I Can't Get Next To You (The Temptations)
2) Next Position Please (Cheap Trick)
3) Right next door (Robert Cray)
4) Everybody's Next One (Steppenwolf)
5) Who'll Be the Next in Line (The Kinks)
6) Next Time Round (Elvis Costello)
7) Before the next teardrop falls (Freddy Fender)


----------



## Azol

New theme: Next (In title please)

1) I Can't Get Next To You (The Temptations)
2) Next Position Please (Cheap Trick)
3) Right next door (Robert Cray)
4) Everybody's Next One (Steppenwolf)
5) Who'll Be the Next in Line (The Kinks)
6) Next Time Round (Elvis Costello)
7) Before the next teardrop falls (Freddy Fender) 
8) Living Next Door to Alice (Smokie)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Next (In title please)

1) I Can't Get Next To You (The Temptations)
2) Next Position Please (Cheap Trick)
3) Right next door (Robert Cray)
4) Everybody's Next One (Steppenwolf)
5) Who'll Be the Next in Line (The Kinks)
6) Next Time Round (Elvis Costello)
7) Before the next teardrop falls (Freddy Fender)
8) Living Next Door to Alice (Smokie)
9) The Next time ( Cliff Richard)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Next (In title please)

1) I Can't Get Next To You (The Temptations)
2) Next Position Please (Cheap Trick)
3) Right next door (Robert Cray)
4) Everybody's Next One (Steppenwolf)
5) Who'll Be the Next in Line (The Kinks)
6) Next Time Round (Elvis Costello)
7) Before the next teardrop falls (Freddy Fender)
8) Living Next Door to Alice (Smokie)
9) The Next time (Cliff Richard)
10) Here's To the Next Time (Elton John)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Middle and Center

1) Eine Kleine Middle Klasse Musik (The Rutles)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Middle and Center

1) Eine Kleine Middle Klasse Musik (The Rutles)
2) Stuck In The Middle With You (Stealers Wheel)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Middle and Center

1) Eine Kleine Middle Klasse Musik (The Rutles)
2) Stuck In The Middle With You (Stealers Wheel)
3) Piggy In The Middle (The Rutles)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme: Middle and Center

1) Eine Kleine Middle Klasse Musik (The Rutles)
2) Stuck In The Middle With You (Stealers Wheel)
3) Piggy In The Middle (The Rutles)
4) Caught in the Middle (Dio)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: Middle and Center

1) Eine Kleine Middle Klasse Musik (The Rutles)
2) Stuck In The Middle With You (Stealers Wheel)
3) Piggy In The Middle (The Rutles)
4) Caught in the Middle (Dio) 
5) Centerfield (John Fogerty)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Middle and Center

1) Eine Kleine Middle Klasse Musik (The Rutles)
2) Stuck In The Middle With You (Stealers Wheel)
3) Piggy In The Middle (The Rutles)
4) Caught in the Middle (Dio)
5) Centerfield (John Fogerty)
6) Left of center (Suzanne Vega)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Middle and Center

1) Eine Kleine Middle Klasse Musik (The Rutles)
2) Stuck In The Middle With You (Stealers Wheel)
3) Piggy In The Middle (The Rutles)
4) Caught in the Middle (Dio)
5) Centerfield (John Fogerty)
6) Left of center (Suzanne Vega)
7) The Middle Ages ( Mary Chapin Carpenter)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Middle and Center

1) Eine Kleine Middle Klasse Musik (The Rutles)
2) Stuck In The Middle With You (Stealers Wheel)
3) Piggy In The Middle (The Rutles)
4) Caught in the Middle (Dio)
5) Centerfield (John Fogerty)
6) Left of center (Suzanne Vega)
7) The Middle Ages ( Mary Chapin Carpenter)
8) Centerfold (J. Geils Band)


----------



## Aerobat

Theme: Middle and Center

1) Eine Kleine Middle Klasse Musik (The Rutles)
2) Stuck In The Middle With You (Stealers Wheel)
3) Piggy In The Middle (The Rutles)
4) Caught in the Middle (Dio)
5) Centerfield (John Fogerty)
6) Left of center (Suzanne Vega)
7) The Middle Ages ( Mary Chapin Carpenter)
8) Centerfold (J. Geils Band)
9) Middle of Hell (Queensryche)


----------



## Azol

Theme: Middle and Center

1) Eine Kleine Middle Klasse Musik (The Rutles)
2) Stuck In The Middle With You (Stealers Wheel)
3) Piggy In The Middle (The Rutles)
4) Caught in the Middle (Dio)
5) Centerfield (John Fogerty)
6) Left of center (Suzanne Vega)
7) The Middle Ages ( Mary Chapin Carpenter)
8) Centerfold (J. Geils Band)
9) Middle of Hell (Queensryche) 
10) The Middle Watch (from Songs of the Fleet - C.V. Stanford)

Free to pick a new theme


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Again, in title please 

1)Back in My Arms Again ( The Supremes)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Again, in title please

1) Back in My Arms Again ( The Supremes)
2) Late again (Stealers Wheel)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Again, in title please

1) Back in My Arms Again ( The Supremes)
2) Late again (Stealers Wheel)
3) Born Again (Black Sabbath)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Again, in title please

1) Back in My Arms Again ( The Supremes)
2) Late again (Stealers Wheel)
3) Born Again (Black Sabbath)
4) Coming Around Again ( Carly Simon)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Again, in title please

1) Back in My Arms Again ( The Supremes)
2) Late again (Stealers Wheel)
3) Born Again (Black Sabbath)
4) Coming Around Again ( Carly Simon) 
5) Do It Again (The Beach Boys)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Again, in title please

1) Back in My Arms Again ( The Supremes)
2) Late again (Stealers Wheel)
3) Born Again (Black Sabbath)
4) Coming Around Again ( Carly Simon)
5) Do It Again (The Beach Boys)
6) Do It Again (Steely Dan)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Again, in title please

1) Back in My Arms Again ( The Supremes)
2) Late again (Stealers Wheel)
3) Born Again (Black Sabbath)
4) Coming Around Again ( Carly Simon)
5) Do It Again (The Beach Boys)
6) Do It Again (Steely Dan)
7) I Don't Want To See You Again (Peter & Gordon)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Again, in title please

1) Back in My Arms Again ( The Supremes)
2) Late again (Stealers Wheel)
3) Born Again (Black Sabbath)
4) Coming Around Again ( Carly Simon)
5) Do It Again (The Beach Boys)
6) Do It Again (Steely Dan)
7) I Don't Want To See You Again (Peter & Gordon)
8) Alone again (Gilbert O'Sullivan)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Again, in title please

1) Back in My Arms Again ( The Supremes)
2) Late again (Stealers Wheel)
3) Born Again (Black Sabbath)
4) Coming Around Again ( Carly Simon)
5) Do It Again (The Beach Boys)
6) Do It Again (Steely Dan)
7) I Don't Want To See You Again (Peter & Gordon)
8) Alone again (Gilbert O'Sullivan) 
9) Hard Times Come Again No More (Bob Dylan)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Again, in title please

1) Back in My Arms Again ( The Supremes)
2) Late again (Stealers Wheel)
3) Born Again (Black Sabbath)
4) Coming Around Again ( Carly Simon)
5) Do It Again (The Beach Boys)
6) Do It Again (Steely Dan)
7) I Don't Want To See You Again (Peter & Gordon)
8) Alone again (Gilbert O'Sullivan) 
9) Hard Times Come Again No More (Bob Dylan)
10) Call Me Back Again (Paul McCartney and Wings)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Ball [in the title] "Ball" may be a spherical object, or the other kind of "Ball". 
[The words "ballad" and "ballet" are excluded.]

1) Crystal Ball (Utopia)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme: Ball [in the title] "Ball" may be a spherical object, or the other kind of "Ball". 
[The words "ballad" and "ballet" are excluded.]

1) Crystal Ball (Utopia)
2) Wrecking Ball (Emmylou Harris)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Ball [in the title] "Ball" may be a spherical object, or the other kind of "Ball".
[The words "ballad" and "ballet" are excluded.]

1) Crystal Ball (Utopia)
2) Wrecking Ball (Emmylou Harris)
3) Ball of Confusion (The Temptations)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: Ball [in the title] "Ball" may be a spherical object, or the other kind of "Ball".
[The words "ballad" and "ballet" are excluded.]

1) Crystal Ball (Utopia)
2) Wrecking Ball (Emmylou Harris)
3) Ball of Confusion (The Temptations) 
4) Red Rubber Ball (The Cyrkle)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Ball [in the title] "Ball" may be a spherical object, or the other kind of "Ball".
[The words "ballad" and "ballet" are excluded.]

1) Crystal Ball (Utopia)
2) Wrecking Ball (Emmylou Harris)
3) Ball of Confusion (The Temptations) 
4) Red Rubber Ball (The Cyrkle)
5) Wrecking Ball (Miley Cyrus)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Ball [in the title] "Ball" may be a spherical object, or the other kind of "Ball".
[The words "ballad" and "ballet" are excluded.]

1) Crystal Ball (Utopia)
2) Wrecking Ball (Emmylou Harris)
3) Ball of Confusion (The Temptations)
4) Red Rubber Ball (The Cyrkle)
5) Wrecking Ball (Miley Cyrus)
6) Ball and Chain ( Janis Joplin)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Ball [in the title] "Ball" may be a spherical object, or the other kind of "Ball".
[The words "ballad" and "ballet" are excluded.]

1) Crystal Ball (Utopia)
2) Wrecking Ball (Emmylou Harris)
3) Ball of Confusion (The Temptations)
4) Red Rubber Ball (The Cyrkle)
5) Wrecking Ball (Miley Cyrus)
6) Ball and Chain (Janis Joplin)
7) Pinball Wizard (The Who)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Theme: Ball [in the title] "Ball" may be a spherical object, or the other kind of "Ball".
[The words "ballad" and "ballet" are excluded.]

1) Crystal Ball (Utopia)
2) Wrecking Ball (Emmylou Harris)
3) Ball of Confusion (The Temptations)
4) Red Rubber Ball (The Cyrkle)
5) Wrecking Ball (Miley Cyrus)
6) Ball and Chain (Janis Joplin)
7) Pinball Wizard (The Who)
8) That's The Way The Ball Bounces (Lesley Gore)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Ball [in the title] "Ball" may be a spherical object, or the other kind of "Ball".
[The words "ballad" and "ballet" are excluded.]

1) Crystal Ball (Utopia)
2) Wrecking Ball (Emmylou Harris)
3) Ball of Confusion (The Temptations)
4) Red Rubber Ball (The Cyrkle)
5) Wrecking Ball (Miley Cyrus)
6) Ball and Chain (Janis Joplin)
7) Pinball Wizard (The Who)
8) That's The Way The Ball Bounces (Lesley Gore)
9) Mirror Ball ( Blur)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Ball [in the title] "Ball" may be a spherical object, or the other kind of "Ball".
[The words "ballad" and "ballet" are excluded.]

1) Crystal Ball (Utopia)
2) Wrecking Ball (Emmylou Harris)
3) Ball of Confusion (The Temptations)
4) Red Rubber Ball (The Cyrkle)
5) Wrecking Ball (Miley Cyrus)
6) Ball and Chain (Janis Joplin)
7) Pinball Wizard (The Who)
8) That's The Way The Ball Bounces (Lesley Gore)
9) Mirror Ball ( Blur)
10) Crystal ball (Keane)

A different song from #1.


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Easy (in the title please)

1. Easy boy (Greenfield and Cook)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Easy (in the title please)

1. Easy boy (Greenfield and Cook)
2) Ballad of Easy Rider ( The Byrds)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Easy (in the title please)

1. Easy boy (Greenfield and Cook)
2) Ballad of Easy Rider ( The Byrds)
3) Take It Easy (Eagles)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Easy (in the title please)

1. Easy boy (Greenfield and Cook)
2) Ballad of Easy Rider ( The Byrds)
3) Take It Easy (Eagles)
4) Easy livin' (Uriah Heep)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: Easy (in the title please)

1. Easy boy (Greenfield and Cook)
2) Ballad of Easy Rider ( The Byrds)
3) Take It Easy (Eagles)
4) Easy livin' (Uriah Heep)
5) It Don't Come Easy (Ringo Starr)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Easy (in the title please)

1. Easy boy (Greenfield and Cook)
2) Ballad of Easy Rider ( The Byrds)
3) Take It Easy (Eagles)
4) Easy livin' (Uriah Heep)
5) It Don't Come Easy (Ringo Starr)
6) Easy Lover (Phil Collins)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Easy (in the title please)

1. Easy boy (Greenfield and Cook)
2) Ballad of Easy Rider ( The Byrds)
3) Take It Easy (Eagles)
4) Easy livin' (Uriah Heep)
5) It Don't Come Easy (Ringo Starr)
6) Easy Lover (Phil Collins)
7) Make it easy on yourself ( The Righteous Brothers)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Easy (in the title please)

1. Easy boy (Greenfield and Cook)
2) Ballad of Easy Rider ( The Byrds)
3) Take It Easy (Eagles)
4) Easy livin' (Uriah Heep)
5) It Don't Come Easy (Ringo Starr)
6) Easy Lover (Phil Collins)
7) Make it easy on yourself ( The Righteous Brothers)
8) Peaceful easy feeling (Eagles)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme: Easy (in the title please)

1. Easy boy (Greenfield and Cook)
2) Ballad of Easy Rider ( The Byrds)
3) Take It Easy (Eagles)
4) Easy livin' (Uriah Heep)
5) It Don't Come Easy (Ringo Starr)
6) Easy Lover (Phil Collins)
7) Make it easy on yourself ( The Righteous Brothers)
8) Peaceful easy feeling (Eagles)
9) Easy (Commodores)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Easy (in the title please)

1. Easy boy (Greenfield and Cook)
2) Ballad of Easy Rider ( The Byrds)
3) Take It Easy (Eagles)
4) Easy livin' (Uriah Heep)
5) It Don't Come Easy (Ringo Starr)
6) Easy Lover (Phil Collins)
7) Make it easy on yourself ( The Righteous Brothers)
8) Peaceful easy feeling (Eagles)
9) Easy (Commodores)
10)Easy Target ( John Mellencamp)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Break breaking etc. ( In title please )

1) Break Away (The Beach Boys)


----------



## Aerobat

New theme: Break breaking etc. ( In title please )

1) Break Away (The Beach Boys)
2) Break on Through to the Other Side (The Doors)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Break breaking etc. ( In title please )

1) Break Away (The Beach Boys)
2) Break on Through to the Other Side (The Doors)
3) Break Away (Gallagher & Lyle)

A different song from #1


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Break breaking etc. ( In title please )

1) Break Away (The Beach Boys)
2) Break on Through to the Other Side (The Doors)
3) Break Away (Gallagher & Lyle) .................A different song from #1
4) Breaking Glass (David Bowie)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Break breaking etc. ( In title please )

1) Break Away (The Beach Boys)
2) Break on Through to the Other Side (The Doors)
3) Break Away (Gallagher & Lyle) .................A different song from #1
4) Breaking Glass (David Bowie) 
5) Don't Go Breaking My Heart (Burt Bacharach)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Break breaking etc. ( In title please )

1) Break Away (The Beach Boys)
2) Break on Through to the Other Side (The Doors)
3) Break Away (Gallagher & Lyle) .................A different song from #1
4) Breaking Glass (David Bowie)
5) Don't Go Breaking My Heart (Burt Bacharach)
6) Breakaway (Tracey Ullmann)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: Break breaking etc. ( In title please )

1) Break Away (The Beach Boys)
2) Break on Through to the Other Side (The Doors)
3) Break Away (Gallagher & Lyle) .................A different song from #1
4) Breaking Glass (David Bowie)
5) Don't Go Breaking My Heart (Burt Bacharach)
6) Breakaway (Tracey Ullmann)
7) Hard Habit To Break (Chicago)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Break breaking etc. ( In title please )

1) Break Away (The Beach Boys)
2) Break on Through to the Other Side (The Doors)
3) Break Away (Gallagher & Lyle) .................A different song from #1
4) Breaking Glass (David Bowie)
5) Don't Go Breaking My Heart (Burt Bacharach)
6) Breakaway (Tracey Ullmann)
7) Hard Habit To Break (Chicago)
8) Breaking the Law (Judas Priest)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Break breaking etc. ( In title please )

1) Break Away (The Beach Boys)
2) Break on Through to the Other Side (The Doors)
3) Break Away (Gallagher & Lyle) .................A different song from #1
4) Breaking Glass (David Bowie)
5) Don't Go Breaking My Heart (Burt Bacharach)
6) Breakaway (Tracey Ullmann)
7) Hard Habit To Break (Chicago)
8) Breaking the Law (Judas Priest) 
9) 19th Nervous Breakdown (The Rolling Stones)


----------



## Azol

New theme: Break breaking etc. ( In title please )

1) Break Away (The Beach Boys)
2) Break on Through to the Other Side (The Doors)
3) Break Away (Gallagher & Lyle) .................A different song from #1
4) Breaking Glass (David Bowie)
5) Don't Go Breaking My Heart (Burt Bacharach)
6) Breakaway (Tracey Ullmann)
7) Hard Habit To Break (Chicago)
8) Breaking the Law (Judas Priest)
9) 19th Nervous Breakdown (The Rolling Stones) 
10) Nervous Breakdown (Brad Paisley)

Open for grabs


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs that sound hypnotic when played

1) Pulse (Ani Difranco)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: songs that sound hypnotic when played

1) Pulse (Ani Difranco)
2) Tomorrow Never Knows (The Beatles)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: songs that sound hypnotic when played

1) Pulse (Ani Difranco)
2) Tomorrow Never Knows (The Beatles)
3) Venus in Furs (The Velvet Underground and Nico)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs that sound hypnotic when played

1) Pulse (Ani Difranco)
2) Tomorrow Never Knows (The Beatles)
3) Venus in Furs (The Velvet Underground and Nico)
4)"This Wheel's on Fire" (The Band)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs that sound hypnotic when played

1) Pulse (Ani Difranco)
2) Tomorrow Never Knows (The Beatles)
3) Venus in Furs (The Velvet Underground and Nico)
4)"This Wheel's on Fire" (The Band)
5) Om (Moody Blues)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs that sound hypnotic when played

1) Pulse (Ani Difranco)
2) Tomorrow Never Knows (The Beatles)
3) Venus in Furs (The Velvet Underground and Nico)
4)"This Wheel's on Fire" (The Band)
5) Om (Moody Blues)
6) Static (Godspeed You! Black Emperor)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: songs that sound hypnotic when played

1) Pulse (Ani Difranco)
2) Tomorrow Never Knows (The Beatles)
3) Venus in Furs (The Velvet Underground and Nico)
4)"This Wheel's on Fire" (The Band)
5) Om (Moody Blues)
6) Static (Godspeed You! Black Emperor)
7) Us and Them (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs that sound hypnotic when played

1) Pulse (Ani Difranco)
2) Tomorrow Never Knows (The Beatles)
3) Venus in Furs (The Velvet Underground and Nico)
4)"This Wheel's on Fire" (The Band)
5) Om (Moody Blues)
6) Static (Godspeed You! Black Emperor)
7) Us and Them (Pink Floyd)
8) Julie with... (Brian Eno)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: songs that sound hypnotic when played

1) Pulse (Ani Difranco)
2) Tomorrow Never Knows (The Beatles)
3) Venus in Furs (The Velvet Underground and Nico)
4)"This Wheel's on Fire" (The Band)
5) Om (Moody Blues)
6) Static (Godspeed You! Black Emperor)
7) Us and Them (Pink Floyd)
8) Julie with... (Brian Eno)
9) Free Form Guitar (Chicago)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs that sound hypnotic when played

1) Pulse (Ani Difranco)
2) Tomorrow Never Knows (The Beatles)
3) Venus in Furs (The Velvet Underground and Nico)
4)"This Wheel's on Fire" (The Band)
5) Om (Moody Blues)
6) Static (Godspeed You! Black Emperor)
7) Us and Them (Pink Floyd)
8) Julie with... (Brian Eno)
9) Free Form Guitar (Chicago)
10) Pictures of you' 'Just like heaven' (The Cure)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: The word alright, in title please 

1) Alright Tonight (James Blunt_


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: The word alright, in title please

1) Alright Tonight (James Blunt)
2) Alright alright alright (Mungo Jerry)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: The word alright, in title please

1) Alright Tonight (James Blunt)
2) Alright alright alright (Mungo Jerry)
3) That's Alright Mama (Elvis Presley)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: The word alright, in title please

1) Alright Tonight (James Blunt)
2) Alright alright alright (Mungo Jerry)
3) That's Alright Mama (Elvis Presley)
4) Saturday's alright for fighting (Elton John)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: The word alright, in title please

1) Alright Tonight (James Blunt)
2) Alright alright alright (Mungo Jerry)
3) That's Alright Mama (Elvis Presley)
4) Saturday's alright for fighting (Elton John)
5) The Kids Are Alright (Who)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: The word alright, in title please

1) Alright Tonight (James Blunt)
2) Alright alright alright (Mungo Jerry)
3) That's Alright Mama (Elvis Presley)
4) Saturday's alright for fighting (Elton John)
5) The Kids Are Alright (Who)
6) Alright now (Free)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: The word alright, in title please

1) Alright Tonight (James Blunt)
2) Alright alright alright (Mungo Jerry)
3) That's Alright Mama (Elvis Presley)
4) Saturday's alright for fighting (Elton John)
5) The Kids Are Alright (Who)
6) Alright now (Free) 
7) Feelin' Alright (Traffic)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: The word alright, in title please

1) Alright Tonight (James Blunt)
2) Alright alright alright (Mungo Jerry)
3) That's Alright Mama (Elvis Presley)
4) Saturday's alright for fighting (Elton John)
5) The Kids Are Alright (Who)
6) Alright now (Free) 
7) Feelin' Alright (Traffic)
8) I'm Alright (Kenny Loggins)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: The word alright, in title please

1) Alright Tonight (James Blunt)
2) Alright alright alright (Mungo Jerry)
3) That's Alright Mama (Elvis Presley)
4) Saturday's alright for fighting (Elton John)
5) The Kids Are Alright (Who)
6) Alright now (Free)
7) Feelin' Alright (Traffic)
8) I'm Alright (Kenny Loggins)
9) It's Alright Ma (I'm Only Bleeding) (Bob Dylan)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: The word alright, in title please

1) Alright Tonight (James Blunt)
2) Alright alright alright (Mungo Jerry)
3) That's Alright Mama (Elvis Presley)
4) Saturday's alright for fighting (Elton John)
5) The Kids Are Alright (Who)
6) Alright now (Free)
7) Feelin' Alright (Traffic)
8) I'm Alright (Kenny Loggins)
9) It's Alright Ma (I'm Only Bleeding) (Bob Dylan)
10) Everything's Alright (Jesus Christ Superstar)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Dream, dreams, dreaming, dreamer 

1) Moonage Daydream (David Bowie)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Dream, dreams, dreaming, dreamer 

1) Moonage Daydream (David Bowie)
2) Daydream (Lovin' Spoonful)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: Dream, dreams, dreaming, dreamer

1) Moonage Daydream (David Bowie)
2) Daydream (Lovin' Spoonful) 
3) Only a Dream in Rio (James Taylor)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme: Dream, dreams, dreaming, dreamer

1) Moonage Daydream (David Bowie)
2) Daydream (Lovin' Spoonful) 
3) Only a Dream in Rio (James Taylor)
4) Dream On (Aerosmith)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: Dream, dreams, dreaming, dreamer

1) Moonage Daydream (David Bowie)
2) Daydream (Lovin' Spoonful)
3) Only a Dream in Rio (James Taylor)
4) Dream On (Aerosmith)
5) I Have a Dream (ABBA)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Dream, dreams, dreaming, dreamer

1) Moonage Daydream (David Bowie)
2) Daydream (Lovin' Spoonful)
3) Only a Dream in Rio (James Taylor)
4) Dream On (Aerosmith)
5) I Have a Dream (ABBA)
6) And Dream of Sheep (Kate Bush)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Dream, dreams, dreaming, dreamer

1) Moonage Daydream (David Bowie)
2) Daydream (Lovin' Spoonful)
3) Only a Dream in Rio (James Taylor)
4) Dream On (Aerosmith)
5) I Have a Dream (ABBA)
6) And Dream of Sheep (Kate Bush)
7) Dreams (Fleetwood Mac)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme: Dream, dreams, dreaming, dreamer

1) Moonage Daydream (David Bowie)
2) Daydream (Lovin' Spoonful)
3) Only a Dream in Rio (James Taylor)
4) Dream On (Aerosmith)
5) I Have a Dream (ABBA)
6) And Dream of Sheep (Kate Bush)
7) Dreams (Fleetwood Mac)
8) Street of Dreams (Rainbow)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Dream, dreams, dreaming, dreamer

1) Moonage Daydream (David Bowie)
2) Daydream (Lovin' Spoonful)
3) Only a Dream in Rio (James Taylor)
4) Dream On (Aerosmith)
5) I Have a Dream (ABBA)
6) And Dream of Sheep (Kate Bush)
7) Dreams (Fleetwood Mac)
8) Street of Dreams (Rainbow)
9) Dreamer (Supertramp)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Dream, dreams, dreaming, dreamer

1) Moonage Daydream (David Bowie)
2) Daydream (Lovin' Spoonful)
3) Only a Dream in Rio (James Taylor)
4) Dream On (Aerosmith)
5) I Have a Dream (ABBA)
6) And Dream of Sheep (Kate Bush)
7) Dreams (Fleetwood Mac)
8) Street of Dreams (Rainbow)
9) Dreamer (Supertramp)
10) Last Night I Had the Strangest Dream (Simon and Garfunkel)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Long

1) Long, Cool Woman in a Black Dress (The Hollies)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Long

1) Long, Cool Woman in a Black Dress (The Hollies)
2) Long, Long, Long (The Beatles)


----------



## Bulldog

Theme: Long

1) Long, Cool Woman in a Black Dress (The Hollies)
2) Long, Long, Long (The Beatles)
3) Long Tall Sally (Little Richard)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Long

1) Long, Cool Woman in a Black Dress (The Hollies)
2) Long, Long, Long (The Beatles)
3) Long Tall Sally (Little Richard)
4) How Long (Ace)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Long

1) Long, Cool Woman in a Black Dress (The Hollies)
2) Long, Long, Long (The Beatles)
3) Long Tall Sally (Little Richard)
4) How Long (Ace)
5) Take The Long Way Home (Supertramp)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Long

1) Long, Cool Woman in a Black Dress (The Hollies)
2) Long, Long, Long (The Beatles)
3) Long Tall Sally (Little Richard)
4) How Long (Ace)
5) Take The Long Way Home (Supertramp)
6) Long Away (Queen)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Long

1) Long, Cool Woman in a Black Dress (The Hollies)
2) Long, Long, Long (The Beatles)
3) Long Tall Sally (Little Richard)
4) How Long (Ace)
5) Take The Long Way Home (Supertramp)
6) Long Away (Queen)
7) Long Time Gone (Crosby, Stills & Nash)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Long

1) Long, Cool Woman in a Black Dress (The Hollies)
2) Long, Long, Long (The Beatles)
3) Long Tall Sally (Little Richard)
4) How Long (Ace)
5) Take The Long Way Home (Supertramp)
6) Long Away (Queen)
7) Long Time Gone (Crosby, Stills & Nash)
8) Long Road Out of Eden ( Eagles)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: Long

1) Long, Cool Woman in a Black Dress (The Hollies)
2) Long, Long, Long (The Beatles)
3) Long Tall Sally (Little Richard)
4) How Long (Ace)
5) Take The Long Way Home (Supertramp)
6) Long Away (Queen)
7) Long Time Gone (Crosby, Stills & Nash)
8) Long Road Out of Eden ( Eagles) 
9) All Summer Long (The Beach Boys)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Long

1) Long, Cool Woman in a Black Dress (The Hollies)
2) Long, Long, Long (The Beatles)
3) Long Tall Sally (Little Richard)
4) How Long (Ace)
5) Take The Long Way Home (Supertramp)
6) Long Away (Queen)
7) Long Time Gone (Crosby, Stills & Nash)
8) Long Road Out of Eden ( Eagles) 
9) All Summer Long (The Beach Boys)
10) Long Train Runnin' (Doobie Brothers)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Title contains one of the Classical Elements (earth, air, fire, water)

1) Thicker Than Water ( Andy Gibb)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Title contains one of the Classical Elements (earth, air, fire, water)

1) Thicker Than Water ( Andy Gibb)
2) I Feel the Earth Move (Carole King )


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Title contains one of the Classical Elements (earth, air, fire, water)

1) Thicker Than Water ( Andy Gibb)
2) I Feel the Earth Move (Carole King )
3) Fire (Crazy World of Arthur Brown)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Title contains one of the Classical Elements (earth, air, fire, water)

1) Thicker Than Water ( Andy Gibb)
2) I Feel the Earth Move (Carole King )
3) Fire (Crazy World of Arthur Brown)
4) The Air That I Breathe (Hollies)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Title contains one of the Classical Elements (earth, air, fire, water)

1) Thicker Than Water (Andy Gibb)
2) I Feel the Earth Move (Carole King )
3) Fire (Crazy World of Arthur Brown)
4) The Air That I Breathe (Hollies)
5) Madman Across the Water (Elton John)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Title contains one of the Classical Elements (earth, air, fire, water)

1) Thicker Than Water (Andy Gibb)
2) I Feel the Earth Move (Carole King )
3) Fire (Crazy World of Arthur Brown)
4) The Air That I Breathe (Hollies)
5) Madman Across the Water (Elton John)
6) In the air tonight (Phil Collins)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Title contains one of the Classical Elements (earth, air, fire, water)

1) Thicker Than Water (Andy Gibb)
2) I Feel the Earth Move (Carole King )
3) Fire (Crazy World of Arthur Brown)
4) The Air That I Breathe (Hollies)
5) Madman Across the Water (Elton John)
6) In the air tonight (Phil Collins)
7) Across The Water( Neneh Cherry)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Title contains one of the Classical Elements (earth, air, fire, water)

1) Thicker Than Water (Andy Gibb)
2) I Feel the Earth Move (Carole King )
3) Fire (Crazy World of Arthur Brown)
4) The Air That I Breathe (Hollies)
5) Madman Across the Water (Elton John)
6) In the air tonight (Phil Collins)
7) Across The Water( Neneh Cherry)
8) Earth Angel (Penguins)

Corrected list


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Title contains one of the Classical Elements (earth, air, fire, water)

1) Thicker Than Water (Andy Gibb)
2) I Feel the Earth Move (Carole King )
3) Fire (Crazy World of Arthur Brown)
4) The Air That I Breathe (Hollies)
5) Madman Across the Water (Elton John)
6) In the air tonight (Phil Collins)
7) Across The Water( Neneh Cherry)
8) Earth Angel (Penguins)
9) Water of love (Dire Straits)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme: Title contains one of the Classical Elements (earth, air, fire, water)

1) Thicker Than Water (Andy Gibb)
2) I Feel the Earth Move (Carole King )
3) Fire (Crazy World of Arthur Brown)
4) The Air That I Breathe (Hollies)
5) Madman Across the Water (Elton John)
6) In the air tonight (Phil Collins)
7) Across The Water( Neneh Cherry)
8) Earth Angel (Penguins)
9) Water of love (Dire Straits)
10) Fight Fire With Fire (Metallica)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Roads

1) Road to Nowhere (Ozzy Osbourne)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Roads

1) Road to Nowhere (Ozzy Osbourne)
2) Road to nowhere (Talking Heads)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Roads

1) Road to Nowhere (Ozzy Osbourne)
2) Road to nowhere (Talking Heads)
3) Goodbye Yellow Brick Road( Elton John)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Roads

1) Road to Nowhere (Ozzy Osbourne)
2) Road to nowhere (Talking Heads)
3) Goodbye Yellow Brick Road( Elton John)
4) The Valley Road (Bruce Hornsby)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Roads

1) Road to Nowhere (Ozzy Osbourne)
2) Road to nowhere (Talking Heads)
3) Goodbye Yellow Brick Road( Elton John)
4) The Valley Road (Bruce Hornsby)
5) Every Day Is A Winding Road (Sheryl Crow)

Corrected list


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: Roads

1) Road to Nowhere (Ozzy Osbourne)
2) Road to nowhere (Talking Heads)
3) Goodbye Yellow Brick Road( Elton John)
4) The Valley Road (Bruce Hornsby)
5) Every Day Is A Winding Road (Sheryl Crow)
6) The Long and Winding Road (The Beatles)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Roads

1) Road to Nowhere (Ozzy Osbourne)
2) Road to nowhere (Talking Heads)
3) Goodbye Yellow Brick Road( Elton John)
4) The Valley Road (Bruce Hornsby)
5) Every Day Is A Winding Road (Sheryl Crow)
6) The Long and Winding Road (The Beatles) 
7) Hillbilly Highway (Steve Earle)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Roads

1) Road to Nowhere (Ozzy Osbourne)
2) Road to nowhere (Talking Heads)
3) Goodbye Yellow Brick Road( Elton John)
4) The Valley Road (Bruce Hornsby)
5) Every Day Is A Winding Road (Sheryl Crow)
6) The Long and Winding Road (The Beatles) 
7) Hillbilly Highway (Steve Earle)
8) Tobacco Road (Nashville Teens)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Roads

1) Road to Nowhere (Ozzy Osbourne)
2) Road to nowhere (Talking Heads)
3) Goodbye Yellow Brick Road (Elton John)
4) The Valley Road (Bruce Hornsby)
5) Every Day Is A Winding Road (Sheryl Crow)
6) The Long and Winding Road (The Beatles) 
7) Hillbilly Highway (Steve Earle)
8) Tobacco Road (Nashville Teens)
9) King of the Road (Roger Miller)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Roads

1) Road to Nowhere (Ozzy Osbourne)
2) Road to nowhere (Talking Heads)
3) Goodbye Yellow Brick Road (Elton John)
4) The Valley Road (Bruce Hornsby)
5) Every Day Is A Winding Road (Sheryl Crow)
6) The Long and Winding Road (The Beatles) 
7) Hillbilly Highway (Steve Earle)
8) Tobacco Road (Nashville Teens)
9) King of the Road (Roger Miller)
10) Middle Of The Road (Pretenders)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: songs with an acronym in the title.

1) SWLABR (Cream)


----------



## Azol

New Theme: songs with an acronym in the title.

1) SWLABR (Cream) 
2) SOS (ABBA) - two acronyms by the way


----------



## Open Book

New Theme: songs with an acronym in the title.

1) SWLABR (Cream)
2) SOS (ABBA) - two acronyms by the way
3) Radar Love (Golden Earring)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: songs with an acronym in the title.

1) SWLABR (Cream)
2) SOS (ABBA) - two acronyms by the way
3) Radar Love (Golden Earring)
4) FM (Steely Dan)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: songs with an acronym in the title.

1) SWLABR (Cream)
2) SOS (ABBA) - two acronyms by the way
3) Radar Love (Golden Earring)
4) FM (Steely Dan)
5) YMCA ( Village People)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: songs with an acronym in the title.

1) SWLABR (Cream)
2) SOS (ABBA) - two acronyms by the way
3) Radar Love (Golden Earring)
4) FM (Steely Dan)
5) YMCA ( Village People)
6) AC/DC Bag (Phish)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: songs with an acronym in the title.

1) SWLABR (Cream)
2) SOS (ABBA) - two acronyms by the way
3) Radar Love (Golden Earring)
4) FM (Steely Dan)
5) YMCA ( Village People)
6) AC/DC Bag (Phish)
7) G.O.M.D” (J. Cole )


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New Theme: songs with an acronym in the title.

1) SWLABR (Cream)
2) SOS (ABBA) - two acronyms by the way
3) Radar Love (Golden Earring)
4) FM (Steely Dan)
5) YMCA ( Village People)
6) AC/DC Bag (Phish)
7) G.O.M.D” (J. Cole )
8) BYOB (System of a Down) but is it an acronym?


----------



## SanAntone

New Theme: songs with an acronym in the title.

1) SWLABR (Cream)
2) SOS (ABBA) - two acronyms by the way
3) Radar Love (Golden Earring)
4) FM (Steely Dan)
5) YMCA ( Village People)
6) AC/DC Bag (Phish)
7) G.O.M.D” (J. Cole )
8) BYOB (System of a Down) but is it an acronym? 
9) B.S.U.R (James Taylor) (not exactly an anagram, more like making sentences using only letters)


----------



## cougarjuno

New Theme: songs with an acronym in the title.

1) SWLABR (Cream)
2) SOS (ABBA) - two acronyms by the way
3) Radar Love (Golden Earring)
4) FM (Steely Dan)
5) YMCA ( Village People)
6) AC/DC Bag (Phish)
7) G.O.M.D” (J. Cole )
8) BYOB (System of a Down) but is it an acronym?
9) B.S.U.R (James Taylor) (not exactly an anagram, more like making sentences using only letters)
10) F.B.I. (The Shadows)


----------



## cougarjuno

New Theme: (mostly) English language songs with a non-English word in the title.

1. Auf Wiedersehen (Cheap Trick)


----------



## Aerobat

New Theme: (mostly) English language songs with a non-English word in the title.

1. Auf Wiedersehen (Cheap Trick)
2. C'est La Vie (Magnum)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: (mostly) English language songs with a non-English word in the title.

1. Auf Wiedersehen (Cheap Trick)
2. C'est La Vie (Magnum)
3. Una paloma blanca ( George Baker Selection


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New Theme: (mostly) English language songs with a non-English word in the title.

1. Auf Wiedersehen (Cheap Trick)
2. C'est La Vie (Magnum)
3. Una paloma blanca (George Baker Selection)
4. A Tout Le Monde (Megadeth)


----------



## cougarjuno

New Theme: (mostly) English language songs with a non-English word in the title.

1. Auf Wiedersehen (Cheap Trick)
2. C'est La Vie (Magnum)
3. Una paloma blanca (George Baker Selection)
4. A Tout Le Monde (Megadeth)
5. Mano a Mano (Hall & Oates)


----------



## pianozach

New Theme: (mostly) English language songs with a non-English word in the title.

1. Auf Wiedersehen (Cheap Trick)
2. C'est La Vie (Magnum)
3. Una paloma blanca (George Baker Selection)
4. A Tout Le Monde (Megadeth)
5. Mano a Mano (Hall & Oates)
6. Hasta Mañana, Monsieur (Sparks)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: (mostly) English language songs with a non-English word in the title.

1. Auf Wiedersehen (Cheap Trick)
2. C'est La Vie (Magnum)
3. Una paloma blanca (George Baker Selection)
4. A Tout Le Monde (Megadeth)
5. Mano a Mano (Hall & Oates)
6. Hasta Mañana, Monsieur (Sparks)
7) My Cherie Amour( Stevie Wonder)


----------



## Open Book

New Theme: (mostly) English language songs with a non-English word in the title.

1. Auf Wiedersehen (Cheap Trick)
2. C'est La Vie (Magnum)
3. Una paloma blanca (George Baker Selection)
4. A Tout Le Monde (Megadeth)
5. Mano a Mano (Hall & Oates)
6. Hasta Mañana, Monsieur (Sparks)
7) My Cherie Amour( Stevie Wonder)
8) Danke Schoen (Wayne Newton)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme: (mostly) English language songs with a non-English word in the title.

1. Auf Wiedersehen (Cheap Trick)
2. C'est La Vie (Magnum)
3. Una paloma blanca (George Baker Selection)
4. A Tout Le Monde (Megadeth)
5. Mano a Mano (Hall & Oates)
6. Hasta Mañana, Monsieur (Sparks)
7) My Cherie Amour( Stevie Wonder)
8) Danke Schoen (Wayne Newton)
9) Hasta Mañana (ABBA)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: (mostly) English language songs with a non-English word in the title.

1. Auf Wiedersehen (Cheap Trick)
2. C'est La Vie (Magnum)
3. Una paloma blanca (George Baker Selection)
4. A Tout Le Monde (Megadeth)
5. Mano a Mano (Hall & Oates)
6. Hasta Mañana, Monsieur (Sparks)
7) My Cherie Amour( Stevie Wonder)
8) Danke Schoen (Wayne Newton)
9) Hasta Mañana (ABBA)
10) Livin' La Vida Loca (Ricky Martin)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: songs containing kiss in the title.

1) Kiss (Prince)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme: songs containing kiss in the title.

1) Kiss (Prince)
2) Kiss me kiss your baby (Brotherhood of Man)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: songs containing kiss in the title.

1) Kiss (Prince)
2) Kiss me kiss your baby (Brotherhood of Man)
3) Hold Me, Thrill Me, Kiss Me, Kill Me ( U2)


----------



## Open Book

New Theme: songs containing kiss in the title.

1) Kiss (Prince)
2) Kiss me kiss your baby (Brotherhood of Man)
3) Hold Me, Thrill Me, Kiss Me, Kill Me ( U2)
4) I Kissed a Girl (Katy Perry)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: songs containing kiss in the title.

1) Kiss (Prince)
2) Kiss me kiss your baby (Brotherhood of Man)
3) Hold Me, Thrill Me, Kiss Me, Kill Me ( U2)
4) I Kissed a Girl (Katy Perry)
5) Sealed With A Kiss (Bobby Vinton)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: songs containing kiss in the title.

1) Kiss (Prince)
2) Kiss me kiss your baby (Brotherhood of Man)
3) Hold Me, Thrill Me, Kiss Me, Kill Me ( U2)
4) I Kissed a Girl (Katy Perry)
5) Sealed With A Kiss (Bobby Vinton)
6) Kiss And Tell ( Bryan Ferry)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: songs containing kiss in the title.

1) Kiss (Prince)
2) Kiss me kiss your baby (Brotherhood of Man)
3) Hold Me, Thrill Me, Kiss Me, Kill Me ( U2)
4) I Kissed a Girl (Katy Perry)
5) Sealed With A Kiss (Bobby Vinton)
6) Kiss And Tell ( Bryan Ferry)
7) Kiss that frog (Peter Gabriel)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: songs containing kiss in the title.

1) Kiss (Prince)
2) Kiss me kiss your baby (Brotherhood of Man)
3) Hold Me, Thrill Me, Kiss Me, Kill Me ( U2)
4) I Kissed a Girl (Katy Perry)
5) Sealed With A Kiss (Bobby Vinton)
6) Kiss And Tell ( Bryan Ferry)
7) Kiss that frog (Peter Gabriel)
8) Kiss me honey honey kiss me (Shirley Bassey )


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: songs containing kiss in the title.

1) Kiss (Prince)
2) Kiss me kiss your baby (Brotherhood of Man)
3) Hold Me, Thrill Me, Kiss Me, Kill Me ( U2)
4) I Kissed a Girl (Katy Perry)
5) Sealed With A Kiss (Bobby Vinton)
6) Kiss And Tell ( Bryan Ferry)
7) Kiss that frog (Peter Gabriel)
8) Kiss me honey honey kiss me (Shirley Bassey ) 
9) Kiss An Angel Good Mornin' (Charley Pride)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: songs containing kiss in the title.

1) Kiss (Prince)
2) Kiss me kiss your baby (Brotherhood of Man)
3) Hold Me, Thrill Me, Kiss Me, Kill Me ( U2)
4) I Kissed a Girl (Katy Perry)
5) Sealed With A Kiss (Bobby Vinton)
6) Kiss And Tell ( Bryan Ferry)
7) Kiss that frog (Peter Gabriel)
8) Kiss me honey honey kiss me (Shirley Bassey )
9) Kiss An Angel Good Mornin' (Charley Pride)
10)Then He Kissed Me ( The Crystals )


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Tear/s

1) Don't Cry No Tears - Neil Young


----------



## Aerobat

New theme: Tear/s

1) Don't Cry No Tears - Neil Young
2) As Tears Go By - Marianne Faithfull


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Tear/s

1) Don't Cry No Tears - Neil Young
2) As Tears Go By - Marianne Faithfull
3) No More Tears - Ozzy


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: Tear/s

1) Don't Cry No Tears - Neil Young
2) As Tears Go By - Marianne Faithfull
3) No More Tears - Ozzy
4) Tears in Heaven (Eric Clapton)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Tear/s

1) Don't Cry No Tears - Neil Young
2) As Tears Go By - Marianne Faithfull
3) No More Tears - Ozzy
4) Tears in Heaven (Eric Clapton)
5) Tears on my pillow (Johnny Nash)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Tear/s

1) Don't Cry No Tears - Neil Young
2) As Tears Go By - Marianne Faithfull
3) No More Tears - Ozzy
4) Tears in Heaven (Eric Clapton)
5) Tears on my pillow (Johnny Nash)
6) The Beach Boys (Tears In The Morning )


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Tear/s

1) Don't Cry No Tears - Neil Young
2) As Tears Go By - Marianne Faithfull
3) No More Tears - Ozzy
4) Tears in Heaven (Eric Clapton)
5) Tears on my pillow (Johnny Nash)
6) The Beach Boys (Tears In The Morning )
7) Tears Before Bedtime (Elvis Costello)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Tear/s

1) Don't Cry No Tears - Neil Young
2) As Tears Go By - Marianne Faithfull
3) No More Tears - Ozzy
4) Tears in Heaven (Eric Clapton)
5) Tears on my pillow (Johnny Nash)
6) The Beach Boys (Tears In The Morning )
7) Tears Before Bedtime (Elvis Costello) 
8) 96 Tears (? & the Mysterians)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Tear/s

1) Don't Cry No Tears - Neil Young
2) As Tears Go By - Marianne Faithfull
3) No More Tears - Ozzy
4) Tears in Heaven (Eric Clapton)
5) Tears on my pillow (Johnny Nash)
6) The Beach Boys (Tears In The Morning )
7) Tears Before Bedtime (Elvis Costello)
8) 96 Tears (? & the Mysterians)
9) Before The Next Teardrop Falls( Freddy Fender )


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Tear/s

1) Don't Cry No Tears - Neil Young
2) As Tears Go By - Marianne Faithfull
3) No More Tears - Ozzy
4) Tears in Heaven (Eric Clapton)
5) Tears on my pillow (Johnny Nash)
6) The Beach Boys (Tears In The Morning)
7) Tears Before Bedtime (Elvis Costello)
8) 96 Tears (? & the Mysterians)
9) Before The Next Teardrop Falls (Freddy Fender)
10) Tears of the World (George Harrison)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Talk, in the title

1) Silent Talking (Yes)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Talk, in the title

1) Silent Talking (Yes)
2) Talk Talk (Talk Talk)


----------



## Conrad2

Theme: Talk, in the title

1) Silent Talking (Yes)
2) Talk Talk (Talk Talk)
3) Talkin' New York (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: Talk, in the title

1) Silent Talking (Yes)
2) Talk Talk (Talk Talk)
3) Talkin' New York (Bob Dylan)
4) Talk to Me (The Beach Boys)


----------



## Aerobat

Theme: Talk, in the title

1) Silent Talking (Yes)
2) Talk Talk (Talk Talk)
3) Talkin' New York (Bob Dylan)
4) Talk to Me (The Beach Boys)
5) I Don't Want To Talk About It (Everything But The Girl)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: Talk, in the title

1) Silent Talking (Yes)
2) Talk Talk (Talk Talk)
3) Talkin' New York (Bob Dylan)
4) Talk to Me (The Beach Boys) 
5) Everybody's Talkin' (Harry Nilsson)


----------



## Haydn70

Theme: Talk, in the title

1) Silent Talking (Yes)
2) Talk Talk (Talk Talk)
3) Talkin' New York (Bob Dylan)
4) Talk to Me (The Beach Boys)
5) I Don't Want To Talk About It (Everything But The Girl)
6) Everybody's Talkin' (Harry Nilsson)
7) Talk Talk (The Music Machine)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Talk, in the title

1) Silent Talking (Yes)
2) Talk Talk (Talk Talk)
3) Talkin' New York (Bob Dylan)
4) Talk to Me (The Beach Boys)
5) I Don't Want To Talk About It (Everything But The Girl)
6) Everybody's Talkin' (Harry Nilsson)
7) Talk Talk (The Music Machine)
8) I'd Be Talking All The Time (Ringo Starr)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme: Talk, in the title

1) Silent Talking (Yes)
2) Talk Talk (Talk Talk)
3) Talkin' New York (Bob Dylan)
4) Talk to Me (The Beach Boys)
5) I Don't Want To Talk About It (Everything But The Girl)
6) Everybody's Talkin' (Harry Nilsson)
7) Talk Talk (The Music Machine)
8) I'd Be Talking All The Time (Ringo Starr)
9) Don't Talk to Strangers (Dio)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Talk, in the title

1) Silent Talking (Yes)
2) Talk Talk (Talk Talk)
3) Talkin' New York (Bob Dylan)
4) Talk to Me (The Beach Boys)
5) I Don't Want To Talk About It (Everything But The Girl)
6) Everybody's Talkin' (Harry Nilsson)
7) Talk Talk (The Music Machine)
8) I'd Be Talking All The Time (Ringo Starr)
9) Don't Talk to Strangers (Dio)
10)Mothers Talk ( Tears for Fears)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme : Simple 

1)Pure and Simple ( Dolly Parton)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme : Simple 

1)Pure and Simple ( Dolly Parton)
2) Simple (Phish)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme : Simple

1)Pure and Simple ( Dolly Parton)
2) Simple (Phish)
3) Simple Simon says (1910 Fruitgum Company )


----------



## Bulldog

New theme : Simple

1) Pure and Simple ( Dolly Parton)
2) Simple (Phish)
3) Simple Simon says (1910 Fruitgum Company )
4) Simple Twist of Fate (Bob Dylan)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme : Simple

1) Pure and Simple ( Dolly Parton)
2) Simple (Phish)
3) Simple Simon says (1910 Fruitgum Company )
4) Simple Twist of Fate (Bob Dylan) 
5) Sing a Simple Song (Sly & the Family Stone)


----------



## pianozach

New theme : Simple

1) Pure and Simple (Dolly Parton)
2) Simple (Phish)
3) Simple Simon Says (1910 Fruitgum Company)
4) Simple Twist of Fate (Bob Dylan) 
5) Sing a Simple Song (Sly & the Family Stone)
6) Simple Together (Alanis Morissette)


----------



## Haydn70

New theme : Simple

1) Pure and Simple (Dolly Parton)
2) Simple (Phish)
3) Simple Simon Says (1910 Fruitgum Company)
4) Simple Twist of Fate (Bob Dylan)
5) Sing a Simple Song (Sly & the Family Stone)
6) Simple Together (Alanis Morissette)
7) Simple Game (Moody Blues)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme : Simple

1) Pure and Simple (Dolly Parton)
2) Simple (Phish)
3) Simple Simon Says (1910 Fruitgum Company)
4) Simple Twist of Fate (Bob Dylan)
5) Sing a Simple Song (Sly & the Family Stone)
6) Simple Together (Alanis Morissette)
7) Simple Game (Moody Blues)
8) Garden Of Simple (Ani Difranco)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme : Simple

1) Pure and Simple (Dolly Parton)
2) Simple (Phish)
3) Simple Simon Says (1910 Fruitgum Company)
4) Simple Twist of Fate (Bob Dylan)
5) Sing a Simple Song (Sly & the Family Stone)
6) Simple Together (Alanis Morissette)
7) Simple Game (Moody Blues)
8) Garden Of Simple (Ani Difranco)
9) Simple Man (Lynyrd Skynyrd)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme : Simple

1) Pure and Simple (Dolly Parton)
2) Simple (Phish)
3) Simple Simon Says (1910 Fruitgum Company)
4) Simple Twist of Fate (Bob Dylan)
5) Sing a Simple Song (Sly & the Family Stone)
6) Simple Together (Alanis Morissette)
7) Simple Game (Moody Blues)
8) Garden Of Simple (Ani Difranco)
9) Simple Man (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
10) Simple Song Of Freedom (Bobby Darin )


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Sail/ ing

1)Sail Away ( Randy Newman)


----------



## ldiat

1)Sail Away ( Randy Newman)
2)-Sailling(Christopher Cross)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Sail/ ing

1) Sail Away (Randy Newman)
2) Sailing (Christopher Cross)
3) The Sailor's Grave On The Prairie (Leo Kottke)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Sail/ ing

1) Sail Away (Randy Newman)
2) Sailing (Christopher Cross)
3) The Sailor's Grave On The Prairie (Leo Kottke)
4) Sail Along, Silvery Moon ( Andy Williams)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Sail/ ing

1) Sail Away (Randy Newman)
2) Sailing (Christopher Cross)
3) The Sailor's Grave On The Prairie (Leo Kottke)
4) Sail Along, Silvery Moon ( Andy Williams)
5) Sailor (Sailor)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Sail/ ing

1) Sail Away (Randy Newman)
2) Sailing (Christopher Cross)
3) The Sailor's Grave On The Prairie (Leo Kottke)
4) Sail Along, Silvery Moon ( Andy Williams)
5) Sailor (Sailor)
6) Sail Away Sweet Sister ( Queen)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Sail/ ing

1) Sail Away (Randy Newman)
2) Sailing (Christopher Cross)
3) The Sailor's Grave On The Prairie (Leo Kottke)
4) Sail Along, Silvery Moon ( Andy Williams)
5) Sailor (Sailor)
6) Sail Away Sweet Sister ( Queen)
7) Come Sail Away (Styx)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Sail/ ing

1) Sail Away (Randy Newman)
2) Sailing (Christopher Cross)
3) The Sailor's Grave On The Prairie (Leo Kottke)
4) Sail Along, Silvery Moon ( Andy Williams)
5) Sailor (Sailor)
6) Sail Away Sweet Sister ( Queen)
7) Come Sail Away (Styx) 
8) Sail On Sailor (The Beach Boys)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Sail/ ing

1) Sail Away (Randy Newman)
2) Sailing (Christopher Cross)
3) The Sailor's Grave On The Prairie (Leo Kottke)
4) Sail Along, Silvery Moon ( Andy Williams)
5) Sailor (Sailor)
6) Sail Away Sweet Sister ( Queen)
7) Come Sail Away (Styx)
8) Sail On Sailor (The Beach Boys)
9) Sails (Elton John)


----------



## Azol

New theme: Sail/ ing

1) Sail Away (Randy Newman)
2) Sailing (Christopher Cross)
3) The Sailor's Grave On The Prairie (Leo Kottke)
4) Sail Along, Silvery Moon ( Andy Williams)
5) Sailor (Sailor)
6) Sail Away Sweet Sister ( Queen)
7) Come Sail Away (Styx)
8) Sail On Sailor (The Beach Boys)
9) Sails (Elton John) 
10) Sailing to Philadelphia (Mark Knopfler)


----------



## Azol

New theme: Whaaat?!?

1) What Would You Do (The Irish Rovers)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Whaaat?!?

1) What Would You Do (The Irish Rovers) 
2) So What (Miles Davis)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Whaaat?!?

1) What Would You Do (The Irish Rovers) 
2) So What (Miles Davis)
3) What You're Doing (The Beatles)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Whaaat?!?

1) What Would You Do (The Irish Rovers)
2) So What (Miles Davis)
3) What You're Doing (The Beatles)
4) What in the World (David Bowie)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Whaaat?!?

1) What Would You Do (The Irish Rovers)
2) So What (Miles Davis)
3) What You're Doing (The Beatles)
4) What in the World (David Bowie) 
5) What a Fool Believes (The Doobie Brothers)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Whaaat?!?

1) What Would You Do (The Irish Rovers)
2) So What (Miles Davis)
3) What You're Doing (The Beatles)
4) What in the World (David Bowie) 
5) What a Fool Believes (The Doobie Brothers)
6) What Is Love (Haddaway)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Whaaat?!?

1) What Would You Do (The Irish Rovers)
2) So What (Miles Davis)
3) What You're Doing (The Beatles)
4) What in the World (David Bowie) 
5) What a Fool Believes (The Doobie Brothers)
6) What Is Love (Haddaway)
7) Dangerous (Look in the Light of What You're Searching For) (Yes)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Whaaat?!?

1) What Would You Do (The Irish Rovers)
2) So What (Miles Davis)
3) What You're Doing (The Beatles)
4) What in the World (David Bowie)
5) What a Fool Believes (The Doobie Brothers)
6) What Is Love (Haddaway)
7) Dangerous (Look in the Light of What You're Searching For) (Yes)
8) Can't Say What I Mean (Kaiser Chiefs)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Whaaat?!?

1) What Would You Do (The Irish Rovers)
2) So What (Miles Davis)
3) What You're Doing (The Beatles)
4) What in the World (David Bowie)
5) What a Fool Believes (The Doobie Brothers)
6) What Is Love (Haddaway)
7) Dangerous (Look in the Light of What You're Searching For) (Yes)
8) Can't Say What I Mean (Kaiser Chiefs)
9) What's Love Got To Do With It (Tina Turner)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Whaaat?!?

1) What Would You Do (The Irish Rovers)
2) So What (Miles Davis)
3) What You're Doing (The Beatles)
4) What in the World (David Bowie)
5) What a Fool Believes (The Doobie Brothers)
6) What Is Love (Haddaway)
7) Dangerous (Look in the Light of What You're Searching For) (Yes)
8) Can't Say What I Mean (Kaiser Chiefs)
9) What's Love Got To Do With It (Tina Turner)
10) What Have I Done To Deserve This (Pet Shop Boys )


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Goodbye ( in title)

1)Every Time We Say Goodbye ( Ella Fitzgerald)


----------



## Aerobat

New theme: Goodbye ( in title)

1)Every Time We Say Goodbye ( Ella Fitzgerald)
2) Say Goodnight, not Goodbye (Beth Nielsen Chapman)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Goodbye ( in title)

1)Every Time We Say Goodbye ( Ella Fitzgerald)
2) Say Goodnight, not Goodbye (Beth Nielsen Chapman)
3) The Goodbye Look (Donald Fagen)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Goodbye ( in title)

1) Every Time We Say Goodbye ( Ella Fitzgerald)
2) Say Goodnight, not Goodbye (Beth Nielsen Chapman)
3) The Goodbye Look (Donald Fagen) 
4) Goodbye Pork Pie Hat (Charles Mingus)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Goodbye ( in title)

1) Every Time We Say Goodbye ( Ella Fitzgerald)
2) Say Goodnight, not Goodbye (Beth Nielsen Chapman)
3) The Goodbye Look (Donald Fagen)
4) Goodbye Pork Pie Hat (Charles Mingus)
5) Goodbye stranger (Supertramp)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Goodbye ( in title)

1) Every Time We Say Goodbye ( Ella Fitzgerald)
2) Say Goodnight, not Goodbye (Beth Nielsen Chapman)
3) The Goodbye Look (Donald Fagen)
4) Goodbye Pork Pie Hat (Charles Mingus)
5) Goodbye stranger (Supertramp)
6)'From The Time You Say Goodbye( Vera Lynn)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Goodbye ( in title)

1) Every Time We Say Goodbye ( Ella Fitzgerald)
2) Say Goodnight, not Goodbye (Beth Nielsen Chapman)
3) The Goodbye Look (Donald Fagen)
4) Goodbye Pork Pie Hat (Charles Mingus)
5) Goodbye stranger (Supertramp)
6)'From The Time You Say Goodbye( Vera Lynn)
7) Never Can Say Goodbye (Gloria Gaynor)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Goodbye ( in title)

1) Every Time We Say Goodbye ( Ella Fitzgerald)
2) Say Goodnight, not Goodbye (Beth Nielsen Chapman)
3) The Goodbye Look (Donald Fagen)
4) Goodbye Pork Pie Hat (Charles Mingus)
5) Goodbye stranger (Supertramp)
6)'From The Time You Say Goodbye( Vera Lynn)
7) Never Can Say Goodbye (Gloria Gaynor)
8) Hello goodbye (Beatles)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Goodbye ( in title)

1) Every Time We Say Goodbye ( Ella Fitzgerald)
2) Say Goodnight, not Goodbye (Beth Nielsen Chapman)
3) The Goodbye Look (Donald Fagen)
4) Goodbye Pork Pie Hat (Charles Mingus)
5) Goodbye stranger (Supertramp)
6) From The Time You Say Goodbye( Vera Lynn)
7) Never Can Say Goodbye (Gloria Gaynor)
8) Hello goodbye (Beatles) 
9) Na Na Hey Hey Kiss Him Goodbye (Steam)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Goodbye ( in title)

1) Every Time We Say Goodbye ( Ella Fitzgerald)
2) Say Goodnight, not Goodbye (Beth Nielsen Chapman)
3) The Goodbye Look (Donald Fagen)
4) Goodbye Pork Pie Hat (Charles Mingus)
5) Goodbye stranger (Supertramp)
6) From The Time You Say Goodbye( Vera Lynn)
7) Never Can Say Goodbye (Gloria Gaynor)
8) Hello goodbye (Beatles) 
9) Na Na Hey Hey Kiss Him Goodbye (Steam)
10) Goodbye Girl (Squeeze)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: That (in title)

1) Only A Fool Would Say That (Steely Dan)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme: That (in title)

1) Only A Fool Would Say That (Steely Dan)
2) That's the way I like it (KC and the Sunshine Band)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: That (in title)

1) Only A Fool Would Say That (Steely Dan)
2) That's the way I like it (KC and the Sunshine Band)
3) Play That Funky Music (Wild Cherry)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: That (in title)

1) Only A Fool Would Say That (Steely Dan)
2) That's the way I like it (KC and the Sunshine Band)
3) Play That Funky Music (Wild Cherry)
4) Ain't That A Shame ( Fats Domino)


----------



## SanAntone

New Theme: That (in title)

1) Only A Fool Would Say That (Steely Dan)
2) That's the way I like it (KC and the Sunshine Band)
3) Play That Funky Music (Wild Cherry)
4) Ain't That A Shame ( Fats Domino) 
5) That's That (Michael Johnson)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme: That (in title)

1) Only A Fool Would Say That (Steely Dan)
2) That's the way I like it (KC and the Sunshine Band)
3) Play That Funky Music (Wild Cherry)
4) Ain't That A Shame ( Fats Domino)
5) That's That (Michael Johnson)
6) The promise that you made (Cock Robin)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: That (in title)

1) Only A Fool Would Say That (Steely Dan)
2) That's the way I like it (KC and the Sunshine Band)
3) Play That Funky Music (Wild Cherry)
4) Ain't That A Shame ( Fats Domino)
5) That's That (Michael Johnson)
6) The promise that you made (Cock Robin)
7) That's All (Genesis)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme: That (in title)

1) Only A Fool Would Say That (Steely Dan)
2) That's the way I like it (KC and the Sunshine Band)
3) Play That Funky Music (Wild Cherry)
4) Ain't That A Shame ( Fats Domino)
5) That's That (Michael Johnson)
6) The promise that you made (Cock Robin)
7) That's All (Genesis)
8) It doesn't have to be that way (Jim Croce)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: That (in title)

1) Only A Fool Would Say That (Steely Dan)
2) That's the way I like it (KC and the Sunshine Band)
3) Play That Funky Music (Wild Cherry)
4) Ain't That A Shame ( Fats Domino)
5) That's That (Michael Johnson)
6) The promise that you made (Cock Robin)
7) That's All (Genesis)
8) It doesn't have to be that way (Jim Croce)
9) Yes Sir! That's My Baby (Frank Sinatra)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New Theme: That (in title)

1) Only A Fool Would Say That (Steely Dan)
2) That's the way I like it (KC and the Sunshine Band)
3) Play That Funky Music (Wild Cherry)
4) Ain't That A Shame ( Fats Domino)
5) That's That (Michael Johnson)
6) The promise that you made (Cock Robin)
7) That's All (Genesis)
8) It doesn't have to be that way (Jim Croce)
9) Yes Sir! That's My Baby (Frank Sinatra)
10) That Feel (Tom Waits)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: try...

1) Try Me, I Know We Can Make It (Donna Summer)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: try...

1) Try Me, I Know We Can Make It (Donna Summer) 
2) Try a Little Tenderness (Otis Redding)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: try...

1) Try Me, I Know We Can Make It (Donna Summer) 
2) Try a Little Tenderness (Otis Redding)
3) Try Me (James Brown)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: try...

1) Try Me, I Know We Can Make It (Donna Summer) 
2) Try a Little Tenderness (Otis Redding)
3) Try Me (James Brown)
4) Try To Remember (The Brothers Four)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: try...

1) Try Me, I Know We Can Make It (Donna Summer)
2) Try a Little Tenderness (Otis Redding)
3) Try Me (James Brown)
4) Try To Remember (The Brothers Four)
5) Try Not To Breathe ( R.E.M.)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: try...

1) Try Me, I Know We Can Make It (Donna Summer)
2) Try a Little Tenderness (Otis Redding)
3) Try Me (James Brown)
4) Try To Remember (The Brothers Four)
5) Try Not To Breathe ( R.E.M.)
6) You Can Make It If You Try (Sly & The Family Stone)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: try...

1) Try Me, I Know We Can Make It (Donna Summer)
2) Try a Little Tenderness (Otis Redding)
3) Try Me (James Brown)
4) Try To Remember (The Brothers Four)
5) Try Not To Breathe ( R.E.M.)
6) You Can Make It If You Try (Sly & The Family Stone)
7) Try again (Keane)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: try...

1) Try Me, I Know We Can Make It (Donna Summer)
2) Try a Little Tenderness (Otis Redding)
3) Try Me (James Brown)
4) Try To Remember (The Brothers Four)
5) Try Not To Breathe ( R.E.M.)
6) You Can Make It If You Try (Sly & The Family Stone)
7) Try again (Keane)
8) Try, Try, Try ( Smashing Pumpkins)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: try...

1) Try Me, I Know We Can Make It (Donna Summer)
2) Try a Little Tenderness (Otis Redding)
3) Try Me (James Brown)
4) Try To Remember (The Brothers Four)
5) Try Not To Breathe ( R.E.M.)
6) You Can Make It If You Try (Sly & The Family Stone)
7) Try again (Keane)
8) Try, Try, Try ( Smashing Pumpkins)
9) One More Try (Rolling Stones)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: try...

1) Try Me, I Know We Can Make It (Donna Summer)
2) Try a Little Tenderness (Otis Redding)
3) Try Me (James Brown)
4) Try To Remember (The Brothers Four)
5) Try Not To Breathe ( R.E.M.)
6) You Can Make It If You Try (Sly & The Family Stone)
7) Try again (Keane)
8) Try, Try, Try ( Smashing Pumpkins)
9) One More Try (Rolling Stones)
10) Try Sleeping With A Broken Heart (Alicia Keys)


----------



## pianozach

THEME: Don't

1) Don't Let the Sun Go Down On Me (Elton John)


----------



## Art Rock

THEME: Don't

1) Don't Let the Sun Go Down On Me (Elton John)
2) Don't look back in anger (Oasis)


----------



## SanAntone

THEME: Don't

1) Don't Let the Sun Go Down On Me (Elton John)
2) Don't look back in anger (Oasis) 
3) Don't Eat The Yellow Snow (Frank Zappa)


----------



## Art Rock

THEME: Don't

1) Don't Let the Sun Go Down On Me (Elton John)
2) Don't look back in anger (Oasis)
3) Don't Eat The Yellow Snow (Frank Zappa)
4) Don't give up (Peter Gabriel and Kate Bush)


----------



## Starving Wolf

THEME: Don't

1) Don't Let the Sun Go Down On Me (Elton John)
2) Don't look back in anger (Oasis)
3) Don't Eat The Yellow Snow (Frank Zappa)
4) Don't give up (Peter Gabriel and Kate Bush)
5) Honey Don't (Beatles)


----------



## cougarjuno

THEME: Don't

1) Don't Let the Sun Go Down On Me (Elton John)
2) Don't look back in anger (Oasis)
3) Don't Eat The Yellow Snow (Frank Zappa)
4) Don't give up (Peter Gabriel and Kate Bush)
5) Honey Don't (Beatles)
6) Don't Answer Me (Alan Parsons Project)


----------



## Art Rock

THEME: Don't

1) Don't Let the Sun Go Down On Me (Elton John)
2) Don't look back in anger (Oasis)
3) Don't Eat The Yellow Snow (Frank Zappa)
4) Don't give up (Peter Gabriel and Kate Bush)
5) Honey Don't (Beatles)
6) Don't Answer Me (Alan Parsons Project)
7) Don't you forget about me (Simple Minds)


----------



## cougarjuno

THEME: Don't

1) Don't Let the Sun Go Down On Me (Elton John)
2) Don't look back in anger (Oasis)
3) Don't Eat The Yellow Snow (Frank Zappa)
4) Don't give up (Peter Gabriel and Kate Bush)
5) Honey Don't (Beatles)
6) Don't Answer Me (Alan Parsons Project)
7) Don't you forget about me (Simple Minds)
8) Don't Ask Me Questions (Graham Parker)


----------



## Open Book

THEME: Don't

1) Don't Let the Sun Go Down On Me (Elton John)
2) Don't look back in anger (Oasis)
3) Don't Eat The Yellow Snow (Frank Zappa)
4) Don't give up (Peter Gabriel and Kate Bush)
5) Honey Don't (Beatles)
6) Don't Answer Me (Alan Parsons Project)
7) Don't you forget about me (Simple Minds)
8) Don't Ask Me Questions (Graham Parker)
9) Don't Stop (Fleetwood Mac)


----------



## Starving Wolf

THEME: Don't

1) Don't Let the Sun Go Down On Me (Elton John)
2) Don't look back in anger (Oasis)
3) Don't Eat The Yellow Snow (Frank Zappa)
4) Don't give up (Peter Gabriel and Kate Bush)
5) Honey Don't (Beatles)
6) Don't Answer Me (Alan Parsons Project)
7) Don't you forget about me (Simple Minds)
8) Don't Ask Me Questions (Graham Parker)
9) Don't Stop (Fleetwood Mac)
10) Don't Talk To Strangers (Rick Springfield)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: This (in title)

1) We Built This City (Starship)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme: This (in title)

1) We Built This City (Starship)
2) This Little Pig (Living Colour)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: This (in title)

1) We Built This City (Starship)
2) This Little Pig (Living Colour)
3) Do We Really Have To Go Through This (Yes)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: This (in title)

1) We Built This City (Starship)
2) This Little Pig (Living Colour)
3) Do We Really Have To Go Through This (Yes)
4) This Is It (Kenny Loggins)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: This (in title)

1) We Built This City (Starship)
2) This Little Pig (Living Colour)
3) Do We Really Have To Go Through This (Yes)
4) This Is It (Kenny Loggins) 
5) Ain't No Grave (Gonna Hold This Body Down) (Johnny Cash)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: This (in title)

1) We Built This City (Starship)
2) This Little Pig (Living Colour)
3) Do We Really Have To Go Through This (Yes)
4) This Is It (Kenny Loggins)
5) Ain't No Grave (Gonna Hold This Body Down) (Johnny Cash)
6) This Woman’s Work (Kate Bush)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: This (in title)

1) We Built This City (Starship)
2) This Little Pig (Living Colour)
3) Do We Really Have To Go Through This (Yes)
4) This Is It (Kenny Loggins)
5) Ain't No Grave (Gonna Hold This Body Down) (Johnny Cash)
6) This Woman’s Work (Kate Bush)
7) Thi Golden ring ( Fortunes)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: This (in title)

1) We Built This City (Starship)
2) This Little Pig (Living Colour)
3) Do We Really Have To Go Through This (Yes)
4) This Is It (Kenny Loggins)
5) Ain't No Grave (Gonna Hold This Body Down) (Johnny Cash)
6) This Woman’s Work (Kate Bush)
7) This Golden ring ( Fortunes) 
8) We Gotta Get Out Of This Place (The Animals)


----------



## Rogerx

]Theme: This (in title)

1) We Built This City (Starship)
2) This Little Pig (Living Colour)
3) Do We Really Have To Go Through This (Yes)
4) This Is It (Kenny Loggins)
5) Ain't No Grave (Gonna Hold This Body Down) (Johnny Cash)
6) This Woman’s Work (Kate Bush)
7) This Golden ring ( Fortunes)
8) We Gotta Get Out Of This Place (The Animals)
9) This Town Ain't Big Enough For Both Of Us"(Sparks )


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: This (in title)

1) We Built This City (Starship)
2) This Little Pig (Living Colour)
3) Do We Really Have To Go Through This (Yes)
4) This Is It (Kenny Loggins)
5) Ain't No Grave (Gonna Hold This Body Down) (Johnny Cash)
6) This Woman’s Work (Kate Bush)
7) This Golden ring ( Fortunes)
8) We Gotta Get Out Of This Place (The Animals)
9) This Town Ain't Big Enough For Both Of Us"(Sparks )
10) This Diamond Ring (Gary Lewis & The Playboys)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: song titles containing a word that rhymes with "at". Let's try not to repeat words unless we run into trouble.

1) Fat (Weird Al Yankovic)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: song titles containing a word that rhymes with "at". Let's try not to repeat words unless we run into trouble.

1) Fat (Weird Al Yankovic)
2) Death's Head (Slayer)


----------



## Starving Wolf

"Death's Head" doesn't contain a word that rhymes with at, like fat does.


----------



## Rogerx

Starving Wolf said:


> "Death's Head" doesn't contain a word that rhymes with at, like fat does.


I kind of do not agree, for other langue's it sounds the same.
Like pet also sound like head.


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: song titles containing a word that rhymes with "at". Let's try not to repeat words unless we run into trouble.

1) Fat (Weird Al Yankovic)

Corrected list


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: song titles containing a word that rhymes with "at". Let's try not to repeat words unless we run into trouble.

1) Fat (Weird Al Yankovic)
2) Sad Sad Sad ( The Rolling Stones)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: song titles containing a word that rhymes with "at". Let's try not to repeat words unless we run into trouble.

1) Fat (Weird Al Yankovic)
2) Sad Sad Sad ( The Rolling Stones)
3) Sat Singing (George Harrison)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: song titles containing a word that rhymes with "at". Let's try not to repeat words unless we run into trouble.

1) Fat (Weird Al Yankovic)
2) Sad Sad Sad ( The Rolling Stones)
3) Sat Singing (George Harrison)
4) Great King Rat (Queen)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: song titles containing a word that rhymes with "at". Let's try not to repeat words unless we run into trouble.

1) Fat (Weird Al Yankovic)
2) Sad Sad Sad ( The Rolling Stones)
3) Sat Singing (George Harrison)
4) Great King Rat (Queen)
5) Bat out of hell (Meatloaf)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: song titles containing a word that rhymes with "at". Let's try not to repeat words unless we run into trouble.

1) Fat (Weird Al Yankovic)
2) Sad Sad Sad (The Rolling Stones)
3) Sat Singing (George Harrison)
4) Great King Rat (Queen)
5) Bat out of hell (Meatloaf)
6) You Can't Do That (The Beatles)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: song titles containing a word that rhymes with "at". Let's try not to repeat words unless we run into trouble.

1) Fat (Weird Al Yankovic)
2) Sad Sad Sad (The Rolling Stones)
3) Sat Singing (George Harrison)
4) Great King Rat (Queen)
5) Bat out of hell (Meatloaf)
6) You Can't Do That (The Beatles)
7) You Can Leave Your Hat On (Joe Cocker)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: song titles containing a word that rhymes with "at". Let's try not to repeat words unless we run into trouble.

1) Fat (Weird Al Yankovic)
2) Sad Sad Sad (The Rolling Stones)
3) Sat Singing (George Harrison)
4) Great King Rat (Queen)
5) Bat out of hell (Meatloaf)
6) You Can't Do That (The Beatles)
7) You Can Leave Your Hat On (Joe Cocker)
8) King's lead hat (Brian Eno)


The rhyming word 'lead' has not been used yet.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: song titles containing a word that rhymes with "at". Let's try not to repeat words unless we run into trouble.

1) Fat (Weird Al Yankovic)
2) Sad Sad Sad (The Rolling Stones)
3) Sat Singing (George Harrison)
4) Great King Rat (Queen)
5) Bat out of hell (Meatloaf)
6) You Can't Do That (The Beatles)
7) You Can Leave Your Hat On (Joe Cocker)
8) King's lead hat (Brian Eno)
9) Black Cat ( Janet Jackson)


----------



## SanAntone

So, "sad" is supposed to rhyme with "at"? This is what is called a near rhyme . But it's just a game.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: song titles containing a word that rhymes with "at". Let's try not to repeat words unless we run into trouble.

1) Fat (Weird Al Yankovic)
2) Sad Sad Sad (The Rolling Stones)
3) Sat Singing (George Harrison)
4) Great King Rat (Queen)
5) Bat out of hell (Meatloaf)
6) You Can't Do That (The Beatles)
7) You Can Leave Your Hat On (Joe Cocker)
8) King's lead hat (Brian Eno)
9) Black Cat ( Janet Jackson)
10) Howzat (Sherbet)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: song titles containing a word that rhymes with "mice". Let's try not to repeat words unless we run into trouble.

1) Paradise by the dashboardlight (Meatloaf)


----------



## Art Rock

SanAntone said:


> So, "sad" is supposed to rhyme with "at"? This is what is called a near rhyme . But it's just a game.


I think there is a 'problem' here with non-native English speakers like Rogerx and myself. In Dutch, words ending in d or t are pronounced practically the same.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: song titles containing a word that rhymes with "mice". Let's try not to repeat words unless we run into trouble.

1) Paradise by the dashboardlight (Meatloaf)
2) Cold as Ice ( Foreigner )


----------



## SanAntone

Art Rock said:


> I think there is a 'problem' here with non-native English speakers like Rogerx and myself. In Dutch, words ending in d or t are pronounced practically the same.


Ahh, that explains it - but it still isn't a perfect rhyme. :lol: For the record I'd do really bad if the game were being played in Dutch. What's with "j" and "i"?


----------



## Art Rock

In Dutch the combination ij is pretty frequent (pronounced the same as the Dutch diphthong ei) and actually mostly seen as one letter - there is no equivalent sound in English. It's all pretty easy. For us.


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: song titles containing a word that rhymes with "mice". Let's try not to repeat words unless we run into trouble.

1) Paradise by the dashboardlight (Meatloaf)
2) Cold as Ice ( Foreigner )
3) Only lies (Greenfield and Cook)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: song titles containing a word that rhymes with "mice". Let's try not to repeat words unless we run into trouble.

1) Paradise by the dashboardlight (Meatloaf)
2) Cold as Ice ( Foreigner )
3) Only lies (Greenfield and Cook)
4) Winter Thrice (Borknagar)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: song titles containing a word that rhymes with "mice". Let's try not to repeat words unless we run into trouble.

1) Paradise by the dashboardlight (Meatloaf)
2) Cold as Ice ( Foreigner )
3) Only lies (Greenfield and Cook)
4) Winter Thrice (Borknagar)
5) Rise Up ( Cypress Hill)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: song titles containing a word that rhymes with "mice". Let's try not to repeat words unless we run into trouble.

1) Paradise by the dashboardlight (Meatloaf)
2) Cold as Ice ( Foreigner )
3) Only lies (Greenfield and Cook)
4) Winter Thrice (Borknagar) 
5) Don't Think Twice It's Alright (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Haydn70

New theme: song titles containing a word that rhymes with "mice". Let's try not to repeat words unless we run into trouble.

1) Paradise by the dashboardlight (Meatloaf)
2) Cold as Ice ( Foreigner )
3) Only lies (Greenfield and Cook)
4) Winter Thrice (Borknagar)
5) Don't Think Twice It's Alright (Bob Dylan)
6) Pay the Price (Buffalo Springfield)


----------



## Art Rock

Paradise was used - looks a bit early to give up on posting unique rhyming words.

New theme: song titles containing a word that rhymes with "mice". Let's try not to repeat words unless we run into trouble.

1) Paradise by the dashboardlight (Meatloaf)
2) Cold as Ice ( Foreigner )
3) Only lies (Greenfield and Cook)
4) Winter Thrice (Borknagar)
5) Don't Think Twice It's Alright (Bob Dylan)
6) Sugar and spice (Searchers)


----------



## Haydn70

New theme: song titles containing a word that rhymes with "mice". Let's try not to repeat words unless we run into trouble.

1) Paradise by the dashboardlight (Meatloaf)
2) Cold as Ice ( Foreigner )
3) Only lies (Greenfield and Cook)
4) Winter Thrice (Borknagar)
5) Don't Think Twice It's Alright (Bob Dylan)
6) Sugar and spice (Searchers)
7) Pay the Price (Buffalo Springfield)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: song titles containing a word that rhymes with "mice". Let's try not to repeat words unless we run into trouble.

1) Paradise by the dashboardlight (Meatloaf)
2) Cold as Ice ( Foreigner )
3) Only lies (Greenfield and Cook)
4) Winter Thrice (Borknagar)
5) Don't Think Twice It's Alright (Bob Dylan)
6) Sugar and spice (Searchers)
7) Pay the Price (Buffalo Springfield)
8) Wouldn't It Be Nice (Beach Boys)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: song titles containing a word that rhymes with "mice". Let's try not to repeat words unless we run into trouble.

1) Paradise by the dashboardlight (Meatloaf)
2) Cold as Ice ( Foreigner )
3) Only lies (Greenfield and Cook)
4) Winter Thrice (Borknagar)
5) Don't Think Twice It's Alright (Bob Dylan)
6) Sugar and spice (Searchers)
7) Pay the Price (Buffalo Springfield)
8) Wouldn't It Be Nice (Beach Boys)
9) Soul Sacrifice (Santana)


----------



## Starving Wolf

SanAntone said:


> Ahh, that explains it - but it still isn't a perfect rhyme. :lol: For the record I'd do really bad if the game were being played in Dutch. What's with "j" and "i"?


Yeah, that would go for me, too. I still have flashbacks to my high school Spanish teacher mocking my pronunciations because they weren't Castilian enough. 

BTW, to avoid things like this in the future, I recommend using rhymer.com as a resource. I use it when coming up with rhyming themes, to make sure there are enough different words available that fit the theme.


----------



## Open Book

New theme: song titles containing a word that rhymes with "mice". Let's try not to repeat words unless we run into trouble.

1) Paradise by the dashboardlight (Meatloaf)
2) Cold as Ice ( Foreigner )
3) Only lies (Greenfield and Cook)
4) Winter Thrice (Borknagar)
5) Don't Think Twice It's Alright (Bob Dylan)
6) Sugar and spice (Searchers)
7) Pay the Price (Buffalo Springfield)
8) Wouldn't It Be Nice (Beach Boys)
9) Soul Sacrifice (Santana)
10) Tumbling Dice (The Rolling Stones)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: Song title contains a word that rhymes with "jeep".

1) Creep (Radiohead)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Song title contains a word that rhymes with "jeep".

1) Creep (Radiohead)
2) Steep (Phish)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme: Song title contains a word that rhymes with "jeep".

1) Creep (Radiohead)
2) Steep (Phish)
3) Deep Calleth Upon Deep (Satyricon)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Song title contains a word that rhymes with "jeep".

1) Creep (Radiohead)
2) Steep (Phish)
3) Deep Calleth Upon Deep (Satyricon)
4) Sheep (Pink Floyd)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Song title contains a word that rhymes with "jeep".

1) Creep (Radiohead)
2) Steep (Phish)
3) Deep Calleth Upon Deep (Satyricon)
4) Sheep (Pink Floyd)
5) Beep Beep (The Playmates)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: Song title contains a word that rhymes with "jeep".

1) Creep (Radiohead)
2) Steep (Phish)
3) Deep Calleth Upon Deep (Satyricon)
4) Sheep (Pink Floyd)
5) Beep Beep (The Playmates)
6) I Go to Sleep (The Pretenders)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Song title contains a word that rhymes with "jeep".

1) Creep (Radiohead)
2) Steep (Phish)
3) Deep Calleth Upon Deep (Satyricon)
4) Sheep (Pink Floyd)
5) Beep Beep (The Playmates)
6) I Go to Sleep (The Pretenders)
7) Keep On Truckin' (Eddie Kendricks)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Song title contains a word that rhymes with "jeep".

1) Creep (Radiohead)
2) Steep (Phish)
3) Deep Calleth Upon Deep (Satyricon)
4) Sheep (Pink Floyd)
5) Beep Beep (The Playmates)
6) I Go to Sleep (The Pretenders)
7) Keep On Truckin' (Eddie Kendricks)
8) Chirpy chirpy cheep cheep (Middle of the Road)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Song title contains a word that rhymes with "jeep".

1) Creep (Radiohead)
2) Steep (Phish)
3) Deep Calleth Upon Deep (Satyricon)
4) Sheep (Pink Floyd)
5) Beep Beep (The Playmates)
6) I Go to Sleep (The Pretenders)
7) Cheap Sunglasses (ZZ Top)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Song title contains a word that rhymes with "jeep".

1) Creep (Radiohead)
2) Steep (Phish)
3) Deep Calleth Upon Deep (Satyricon)
4) Sheep (Pink Floyd)
5) Beep Beep (The Playmates)
6) I Go to Sleep (The Pretenders)
7) Keep On Truckin' (Eddie Kendricks)
8) Chirpy chirpy cheep cheep (Middle of the Road)
9) Cheap Sunglasses (ZZ Top)

Corrected list


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: Song title contains a word that rhymes with "jeep".

1) Creep (Radiohead)
2) Steep (Phish)
3) Deep Calleth Upon Deep (Satyricon)
4) Sheep (Pink Floyd)
5) Beep Beep (The Playmates)
6) I Go to Sleep (The Pretenders)
7) Keep On Truckin' (Eddie Kendricks)
8) Chirpy chirpy cheep cheep (Middle of the Road)
9) Cheap Sunglasses (ZZ Top)
10) Leap of Faith - Kenny Loggins

New theme: Songs about affairs

1) Affair on 8th Avenue (Gordon Lightfoot)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Songs about affairs

1) Affair on 8th Avenue (Gordon Lightfoot)
2) Lyin' Eyes (Eagles)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Songs about affairs

1) Affair on 8th Avenue (Gordon Lightfoot)
2) Lyin' Eyes (Eagles)
3) Your Cheatin' Heart (Hank Williams)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs about affairs

1) Affair on 8th Avenue (Gordon Lightfoot)
2) Lyin' Eyes (Eagles)
3) Your Cheatin' Heart (Hank Williams)
4) Your Secret Love (Luther Vandross )


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Songs about affairs

1) Affair on 8th Avenue (Gordon Lightfoot)
2) Lyin' Eyes (Eagles)
3) Your Cheatin' Heart (Hank Williams)
4) Your Secret Love (Luther Vandross )
5) Take A Letter Maria (R B Greaves)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Songs about affairs

1) Affair on 8th Avenue (Gordon Lightfoot)
2) Lyin' Eyes (Eagles)
3) Your Cheatin' Heart (Hank Williams)
4) Your Secret Love (Luther Vandross )
5) Take A Letter Maria (R B Greaves)
6) Torn between two lovers (Mary MacGregor)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs about affairs

1) Affair on 8th Avenue (Gordon Lightfoot)
2) Lyin' Eyes (Eagles)
3) Your Cheatin' Heart (Hank Williams)
4) Your Secret Love (Luther Vandross )
5) Take A Letter Maria (R B Greaves)
6) Torn between two lovers (Mary MacGregor)
7) 24 Hours from Tulsa (Dusty Springfield)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Songs about affairs

1) Affair on 8th Avenue (Gordon Lightfoot)
2) Lyin' Eyes (Eagles)
3) Your Cheatin' Heart (Hank Williams)
4) Your Secret Love (Luther Vandross )
5) Take A Letter Maria (R B Greaves)
6) Torn between two lovers (Mary MacGregor)
7) 24 Hours from Tulsa (Dusty Springfield)
8) Foreign Affairs (Tom Waits)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: Songs about affairs

1) Affair on 8th Avenue (Gordon Lightfoot)
2) Lyin' Eyes (Eagles)
3) Your Cheatin' Heart (Hank Williams)
4) Your Secret Love (Luther Vandross )
5) Take A Letter Maria (R B Greaves)
6) Torn between two lovers (Mary MacGregor)
7) 24 Hours from Tulsa (Dusty Springfield)
8) Foreign Affairs (Tom Waits)
9) Two Lovers (Mary Wells)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs about affairs

1) Affair on 8th Avenue (Gordon Lightfoot)
2) Lyin' Eyes (Eagles)
3) Your Cheatin' Heart (Hank Williams)
4) Your Secret Love (Luther Vandross )
5) Take A Letter Maria (R B Greaves)
6) Torn between two lovers (Mary MacGregor)
7) 24 Hours from Tulsa (Dusty Springfield)
8) Foreign Affairs (Tom Waits)
9) Two Lovers (Mary Wells)
10) Do You Really Want To Hurt Me (Culture Club )


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Secret/s

1) Listen do you want to know a secret ( The Beatles)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Secret/s

1) Do You Want to Know a Secret (The Beatles)
2) Don't Tell Mama [Cabaret] (Kander & Ebb)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: Secret/s

1) Do You Want to Know a Secret (The Beatles)
2) Don't Tell Mama [Cabaret] (Kander & Ebb)
3) Secret Agent Man (Johnny Rivers)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Secret/s

1) Do You Want to Know a Secret (The Beatles)
2) Don't Tell Mama [Cabaret] (Kander & Ebb)
3) Secret Agent Man (Johnny Rivers)
4) A Saucerful of Secrets (Pink Floyd)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Secret/s

1) Do You Want to Know a Secret (The Beatles)
2) Don't Tell Mama [Cabaret] (Kander & Ebb)
3) Secret Agent Man (Johnny Rivers)
4) A Saucerful of Secrets (Pink Floyd)
5) Secret Separation (The Fixx)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Secret/s

1) Do You Want to Know a Secret (The Beatles)
2) Don't Tell Mama [Cabaret] (Kander & Ebb)
3) Secret Agent Man (Johnny Rivers)
4) A Saucerful of Secrets (Pink Floyd)
5) Secret Separation (The Fixx)
6) Secret Lovers (Atlantic Starr)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Secret/s

1) Do You Want to Know a Secret (The Beatles)
2) Don't Tell Mama [Cabaret] (Kander & Ebb)
3) Secret Agent Man (Johnny Rivers)
4) A Saucerful of Secrets (Pink Floyd)
5) Secret Separation (The Fixx)
6) Secret Lovers (Atlantic Starr) 
7) Secret Garden (Bruce Springsteen)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Secret/s

1) Do You Want to Know a Secret (The Beatles)
2) Don't Tell Mama [Cabaret] (Kander & Ebb)
3) Secret Agent Man (Johnny Rivers)
4) A Saucerful of Secrets (Pink Floyd)
5) Secret Separation (The Fixx)
6) Secret Lovers (Atlantic Starr) 
7) Secret Garden (Bruce Springsteen)
8) Dirty Little Secret ( All-American Rejects)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Secret/s

1) Do You Want to Know a Secret (The Beatles)
2) Don't Tell Mama [Cabaret] (Kander & Ebb)
3) Secret Agent Man (Johnny Rivers)
4) A Saucerful of Secrets (Pink Floyd)
5) Secret Separation (The Fixx)
6) Secret Lovers (Atlantic Starr)
7) Secret Garden (Bruce Springsteen)
8) Dirty Little Secret ( All-American Rejects
9) I Know Your Little Secret"(The Afghan Whigs )


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Secret/s

1) Do You Want to Know a Secret (The Beatles)
2) Don't Tell Mama [Cabaret] (Kander & Ebb)
3) Secret Agent Man (Johnny Rivers)
4) A Saucerful of Secrets (Pink Floyd)
5) Secret Separation (The Fixx)
6) Secret Lovers (Atlantic Starr)
7) Secret Garden (Bruce Springsteen)
8) Dirty Little Secret ( All-American Rejects)
9) I Know Your Little Secret"(The Afghan Whigs )
10) Talking In Your Sleep (Romantics)

_I hear the secrets that you keep
When you're talking in your sleep_


----------



## Starving Wolf

Anyone can start the next theme.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Breakfast / Lunch / Diner ( in title please)

1)Breakfast at Tiffany's (Deep Blue Something)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: Breakfast / Lunch / Diner ( in title please)

1)Breakfast at Tiffany's (Deep Blue Something)
2) A Growing Boy Needs His Lunch (Dead Kennedys)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Breakfast / Lunch / Dinner ( in title please)

1) Breakfast at Tiffany's (Deep Blue Something)
2) A Growing Boy Needs His Lunch (Dead Kennedys)
3) Dinner at eight (Keane)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Breakfast / Lunch / Dinner ( in title please)

1) Breakfast at Tiffany's (Deep Blue Something)
2) A Growing Boy Needs His Lunch (Dead Kennedys)
3) Dinner at eight (Keane)
4) Tom's Diner ( Suzanne Vega)


----------



## Art Rock

You know, I can remember exactly the same discussion from half a year ago. Diner is a restaurant, not dinner.

We're still at #4.


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Breakfast / Lunch / Dinner ( in title please)

1) Breakfast at Tiffany's (Deep Blue Something)
2) A Growing Boy Needs His Lunch (Dead Kennedys)
3) Dinner at eight (Keane)
4) Dinner Bell (They Might Be Giants)


----------



## Aerobat

New theme: Breakfast / Lunch / Dinner ( in title please)

1) Breakfast at Tiffany's (Deep Blue Something)
2) A Growing Boy Needs His Lunch (Dead Kennedys)
3) Dinner at eight (Keane)
4) Dinner Bell (They Might Be Giants)
5) Liquid Lunch (Caro Emerald)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Breakfast / Lunch / Dinner ( in title please)

1) Breakfast at Tiffany's (Deep Blue Something)
2) A Growing Boy Needs His Lunch (Dead Kennedys)
3) Dinner at eight (Keane)
4) Dinner Bell (They Might Be Giants)
5) Liquid Lunch (Caro Emerald)
6) Breakfast In America ( Supertramp)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Breakfast / Lunch / Dinner ( in title please)

1) Breakfast at Tiffany's (Deep Blue Something)
2) A Growing Boy Needs His Lunch (Dead Kennedys)
3) Dinner at eight (Keane)
4) Dinner Bell (They Might Be Giants)
5) Liquid Lunch (Caro Emerald)
6) Breakfast In America ( Supertramp)
7) Alan's Psychedelic Breakfast (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Breakfast / Lunch / Dinner ( in title please)

1) Breakfast at Tiffany's (Deep Blue Something)
2) A Growing Boy Needs His Lunch (Dead Kennedys)
3) Dinner at eight (Keane)
4) Dinner Bell (They Might Be Giants)
5) Liquid Lunch (Caro Emerald)
6) Breakfast In America ( Supertramp)
7) Alan's Psychedelic Breakfast (Pink Floyd)
8) Lunch Break - Peak Hour (Moody Blues)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Breakfast / Lunch / Dinner ( in title please)

1) Breakfast at Tiffany's (Deep Blue Something)
2) A Growing Boy Needs His Lunch (Dead Kennedys)
3) Dinner at eight (Keane)
4) Dinner Bell (They Might Be Giants)
5) Liquid Lunch (Caro Emerald)
6) Breakfast In America ( Supertramp)
7) Alan's Psychedelic Breakfast (Pink Floyd)
8) Lunch Break - Peak Hour (Moody Blues)
9) Lunch Box/Odd Sox (Paul McCartney & Wings)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Breakfast / Lunch / Dinner ( in title please)

1) Breakfast at Tiffany's (Deep Blue Something)
2) A Growing Boy Needs His Lunch (Dead Kennedys)
3) Dinner at eight (Keane)
4) Dinner Bell (They Might Be Giants)
5) Liquid Lunch (Caro Emerald)
6) Breakfast In America ( Supertramp)
7) Alan's Psychedelic Breakfast (Pink Floyd)
8) Lunch Break - Peak Hour (Moody Blues)
9) Lunch Box/Odd Sox (Paul McCartney & Wings)
10) Dinner And A Movie (Phish)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Anyone can start the next theme.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Everybody ( In title please )

1) Everybody Has a Dream (Billy Joel)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Everybody (In title please )

1) Everybody Has a Dream (Billy Joel)
2) Everybody, Nobody (George Harrison)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Everybody (In title please )

1) Everybody Has a Dream (Billy Joel)
2) Everybody, Nobody (George Harrison) 
3) Everybody Is A Star (Sly & the Family Stone)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Everybody (In title please )

1) Everybody Has a Dream (Billy Joel)
2) Everybody, Nobody (George Harrison)
3) Everybody Is A Star (Sly & the Family Stone)
4)Everybody Hurts ( R.E.M.)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Everybody (In title please )

1) Everybody Has a Dream (Billy Joel)
2) Everybody, Nobody (George Harrison)
3) Everybody Is A Star (Sly & the Family Stone)
4) Everybody Hurts ( R.E.M.)
5) Everybody's changing (Keane)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Everybody (In title please )

1) Everybody Has a Dream (Billy Joel)
2) Everybody, Nobody (George Harrison)
3) Everybody Is A Star (Sly & the Family Stone)
4) Everybody Hurts ( R.E.M.)
5) Everybody's changing (Keane) 
6) Everybody's Got Something to Hide Except Me and My Monkey (The Beatles)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Everybody (In title please )

1) Everybody Has a Dream (Billy Joel)
2) Everybody, Nobody (George Harrison)
3) Everybody Is A Star (Sly & the Family Stone)
4) Everybody Hurts ( R.E.M.)
5) Everybody's changing (Keane)
6) Everybody's Got Something to Hide Except Me and My Monkey (The Beatles)
7) Everybody's gotta learn sometime (Korgi's)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Everybody (In title please )

1) Everybody Has a Dream (Billy Joel)
2) Everybody, Nobody (George Harrison)
3) Everybody Is A Star (Sly & the Family Stone)
4) Everybody Hurts ( R.E.M.)
5) Everybody's changing (Keane)
6) Everybody's Got Something to Hide Except Me and My Monkey (The Beatles)
7) Everybody's gotta learn sometime (Korgi's)
8) Everybody's Everything (Santana)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Everybody (In title please )

1) Everybody Has a Dream (Billy Joel)
2) Everybody, Nobody (George Harrison)
3) Everybody Is A Star (Sly & the Family Stone)
4) Everybody Hurts ( R.E.M.)
5) Everybody's changing (Keane)
6) Everybody's Got Something to Hide Except Me and My Monkey (The Beatles)
7) Everybody's gotta learn sometime (Korgi's)
8) Everybody's Everything (Santana)
9) Everybody Loves Somebody(Dean Martin )


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Everybody (In title please )

1) Everybody Has a Dream (Billy Joel)
2) Everybody, Nobody (George Harrison)
3) Everybody Is A Star (Sly & the Family Stone)
4) Everybody Hurts ( R.E.M.)
5) Everybody's changing (Keane)
6) Everybody's Got Something to Hide Except Me and My Monkey (The Beatles)
7) Everybody's gotta learn sometime (Korgi's)
8) Everybody's Everything (Santana)
9) Everybody Loves Somebody(Dean Martin )
10) Everybody Wants to Rule the World (Tears for Fears)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Nobody

1) Nobody Loves You Like I Do (Emerson, Lake and Palmer)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Nobody

1) Nobody Loves You Like I Do (Emerson, Lake and Palmer)
2) Nobody's Fault (Aerosmith)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Nobody

1) Nobody Loves You Like I Do (Emerson, Lake and Palmer)
2) Nobody's Fault (Aerosmith)
3) Nobody Told Me (John Lennon)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Nobody

1) Nobody Loves You Like I Do (Emerson, Lake and Palmer)
2) Nobody's Fault (Aerosmith)
3) Nobody Told Me (John Lennon)
4) Nobody I Know (Peter and Gordon )


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Nobody

1) Nobody Loves You Like I Do (Emerson, Lake and Palmer)
2) Nobody's Fault (Aerosmith)
3) Nobody Told Me (John Lennon)
4) Nobody I Know (Peter and Gordon )
5) Nobody Knows The Trouble I've Seen (Louis Armstrong)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Nobody

1) Nobody Loves You Like I Do (Emerson, Lake and Palmer)
2) Nobody's Fault (Aerosmith)
3) Nobody Told Me (John Lennon)
4) Nobody I Know (Peter and Gordon )
5) Nobody Knows The Trouble I've Seen (Louis Armstrong)
6) Nobody's wife (Anouk)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Nobody

1) Nobody Loves You Like I Do (Emerson, Lake and Palmer)
2) Nobody's Fault (Aerosmith)
3) Nobody Told Me (John Lennon)
4) Nobody I Know (Peter and Gordon )
5) Nobody Knows The Trouble I've Seen (Louis Armstrong)
6) Nobody's wife (Anouk)
7) Nobody In Charge -(Van Morrison)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Nobody

1) Nobody Loves You Like I Do (Emerson, Lake and Palmer)
2) Nobody's Fault (Aerosmith)
3) Nobody Told Me (John Lennon)
4) Nobody I Know (Peter and Gordon )
5) Nobody Knows The Trouble I've Seen (Louis Armstrong)
6) Nobody's wife (Anouk)
7) Nobody In Charge -(Van Morrison) 
8) Nobody Does It Better (Carly Simon)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Nobody

1) Nobody Loves You Like I Do (Emerson, Lake and Palmer)
2) Nobody's Fault (Aerosmith)
3) Nobody Told Me (John Lennon)
4) Nobody I Know (Peter and Gordon )
5) Nobody Knows The Trouble I've Seen (Louis Armstrong)
6) Nobody's wife (Anouk)
7) Nobody In Charge -(Van Morrison)
8) Nobody Does It Better (Carly Simon)
9) Nobody's diary (Alison Moyet)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Nobody

1) Nobody Loves You Like I Do (Emerson, Lake and Palmer)
2) Nobody's Fault (Aerosmith)
3) Nobody Told Me (John Lennon)
4) Nobody I Know (Peter and Gordon )
5) Nobody Knows The Trouble I've Seen (Louis Armstrong)
6) Nobody's wife (Anouk)
7) Nobody In Charge -(Van Morrison)
8) Nobody Does It Better (Carly Simon)
9) Nobody's diary (Alison Moyet)
10) Nobody (Tom Waits)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: some kind of trouble!

1) Got To Give It Up (Thin Lizzy)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: some kind of trouble!

1) Got To Give It Up (Thin Lizzy)
2) Trouble In Paradise ( Rufus Wainwright)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: some kind of trouble!

1) Got To Give It Up (Thin Lizzy)
2) Trouble In Paradise ( Rufus Wainwright) 
3) Ya Got Trouble (The Music Man)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: some kind of trouble!

1) Got To Give It Up (Thin Lizzy)
2) Trouble In Paradise ( Rufus Wainwright)
3) Ya Got Trouble (The Music Man)
4) You've Got your Troubles (The Fortunes )


----------



## pianozach

New theme: some kind of trouble!

1) Got To Give It Up (Thin Lizzy)
2) Trouble In Paradise (Rufus Wainwright)
3) Ya Got Trouble (The Music Man)
4) You've Got your Troubles (The Fortunes)
5) If You've Got Trouble (The Beatles)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: some kind of trouble!

1) Got To Give It Up (Thin Lizzy)
2) Trouble In Paradise (Rufus Wainwright)
3) Ya Got Trouble (The Music Man)
4) You've Got your Troubles (The Fortunes)
5) If You've Got Trouble (The Beatles)
6) Trouble (Coldplay)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: some kind of trouble!

1) Got To Give It Up (Thin Lizzy)
2) Trouble In Paradise (Rufus Wainwright)
3) Ya Got Trouble (The Music Man)
4) You've Got your Troubles (The Fortunes)
5) If You've Got Trouble (The Beatles)
6) Trouble (Coldplay) 
7) Trouble Man ( Marvin Gaye)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: some kind of trouble!

1) Got To Give It Up (Thin Lizzy)
2) Trouble In Paradise (Rufus Wainwright)
3) Ya Got Trouble (The Music Man)
4) You've Got your Troubles (The Fortunes)
5) If You've Got Trouble (The Beatles)
6) Trouble (Coldplay)
7) Trouble Man ( Marvin Gaye)
8) Trouble Me (10,000 Maniacs)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: some kind of trouble!

1) Got To Give It Up (Thin Lizzy)
2) Trouble In Paradise (Rufus Wainwright)
3) Ya Got Trouble (The Music Man)
4) You've Got your Troubles (The Fortunes)
5) If You've Got Trouble (The Beatles)
6) Trouble (Coldplay)
7) Trouble Man ( Marvin Gaye)
8) Trouble Me (10,000 Maniacs)
9) Trouble Is My Middle Name (Bobby Vinton )


----------



## pianozach

New theme: some kind of trouble!

1) Got To Give It Up (Thin Lizzy)
2) Trouble In Paradise (Rufus Wainwright)
3) Ya Got Trouble (The Music Man)
4) You've Got your Troubles (The Fortunes)
5) If You've Got Trouble (The Beatles)
6) Trouble (Coldplay)
7) Trouble Man (Marvin Gaye)
8) Trouble Me (10,000 Maniacs)
9) Trouble Is My Middle Name (Bobby Vinton)
10) Bridge Over Troubled Water (Simon and Garfunkel)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Joy or happiness [in the title]

1) Oh, Gee! Oh, Joy! (George Gershwin)


----------



## Bulldog

Theme: Joy or happiness [in the title]

1) Oh, Gee! Oh, Joy! (George Gershwin)
2) Happiness is a warm gun (The Beatles)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: Joy or happiness [in the title]

1) Oh, Gee! Oh, Joy! (George Gershwin)
2) Happiness is a warm gun (The Beatles)
3) Glad All Over (Carl Perkins)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Joy or happiness [in the title]

1) Oh, Gee! Oh, Joy! (George Gershwin)
2) Happiness is a warm gun (The Beatles)
3) Glad All Over (Carl Perkins)
4) Walking Back To Happiness ( Helen Shapiro )


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: Joy or happiness [in the title]

1) Oh, Gee! Oh, Joy! (George Gershwin)
2) Happiness Is a Warm Gun (The Beatles)
3) Glad All Over (Carl Perkins)
4) Walking Back To Happiness (Helen Shapiro) 
5) I'm So Glad (Skip James)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Joy or happiness [in the title]

1) Oh, Gee! Oh, Joy! (George Gershwin)
2) Happiness Is a Warm Gun (The Beatles)
3) Glad All Over (Carl Perkins)
4) Walking Back To Happiness (Helen Shapiro)
5) I'm So Glad (Skip James)
6) Oh , Happy day ( Edwin Hawkins singers)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Joy or happiness [in the title]

1) Oh, Gee! Oh, Joy! (George Gershwin)
2) Happiness Is a Warm Gun (The Beatles)
3) Glad All Over (Carl Perkins)
4) Walking Back To Happiness (Helen Shapiro)
5) I'm So Glad (Skip James)
6) Oh , Happy day ( Edwin Hawkins singers)
7) Happy (Carpenters)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Joy or happiness [in the title]

1) Oh, Gee! Oh, Joy! (George Gershwin)
2) Happiness Is a Warm Gun (The Beatles)
3) Glad All Over (Carl Perkins)
4) Walking Back To Happiness (Helen Shapiro)
5) I'm So Glad (Skip James)
6) Oh , Happy Day (Edwin Hawkins singers)
7) Happy (Carpenters)
8) Joy to the World (Three Dog Night)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Joy or happiness [in the title]

1) Oh, Gee! Oh, Joy! (George Gershwin)
2) Happiness Is a Warm Gun (The Beatles)
3) Glad All Over (Carl Perkins)
4) Walking Back To Happiness (Helen Shapiro)
5) I'm So Glad (Skip James)
6) Oh , Happy Day (Edwin Hawkins singers)
7) Happy (Carpenters)
8) Joy to the World (Three Dog Night)
9) Happy together (Turtles)


----------



## Azol

Theme: Joy or happiness [in the title]

1) Oh, Gee! Oh, Joy! (George Gershwin)
2) Happiness Is a Warm Gun (The Beatles)
3) Glad All Over (Carl Perkins)
4) Walking Back To Happiness (Helen Shapiro)
5) I'm So Glad (Skip James)
6) Oh , Happy Day (Edwin Hawkins singers)
7) Happy (Carpenters)
8) Joy to the World (Three Dog Night)
9) Happy together (Turtles) 
10) Happy Family (King Crimson)


----------



## Azol

New theme: Waves!

1) Frequency (IQ)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Waves!

1) Frequency (IQ)
2) Amongst The Waves (Pearl Jam)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Waves!

1) Frequency (IQ)
2) Amongst The Waves (Pearl Jam)
3) Moving waves (Focus)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Waves!

1) Frequency (IQ)
2) Amongst The Waves (Pearl Jam)
3) Moving waves (Focus)
4) Waves (Richard Wright)


----------



## Azol

New theme: Waves!

1) Frequency (IQ)
2) Amongst The Waves (Pearl Jam)
3) Moving waves (Focus)
4) Waves (Richard Wright)
5) Wave after Wave (Iona)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Waves!

1) Frequency (IQ)
2) Amongst The Waves (Pearl Jam)
3) Moving waves (Focus)
4) Waves (Richard Wright)
5) Wave after Wave (Iona)
6) Every Breaking Wave (U2)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Waves!

1) Frequency (IQ)
2) Amongst The Waves (Pearl Jam)
3) Moving waves (Focus)
4) Waves (Richard Wright)
5) Wave after Wave (Iona)
6) Every Breaking Wave (U2)
7) Wave (Antonio Carlos Jobim)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Waves!

1) Frequency (IQ)
2) Amongst The Waves (Pearl Jam)
3) Moving waves (Focus)
4) Waves (Richard Wright)
5) Wave after Wave (Iona)
6) Every Breaking Wave (U2)
7) Wave (Antonio Carlos Jobim) 
8) Surfin' (The Beach Boys)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

New theme: Waves!

1) Frequency (IQ)
2) Amongst The Waves (Pearl Jam)
3) Moving waves (Focus)
4) Waves (Richard Wright)
5) Wave after Wave (Iona)
6) Every Breaking Wave (U2)
7) Wave (Antonio Carlos Jobim)
8) Surfin' (The Beach Boys)
9) A Blue Wave - The Cleaners From Venus


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Waves!

1) Frequency (IQ)
2) Amongst The Waves (Pearl Jam)
3) Moving waves (Focus)
4) Waves (Richard Wright)
5) Wave after Wave (Iona)
6) Every Breaking Wave (U2)
7) Wave (Antonio Carlos Jobim)
8) Surfin' (The Beach Boys)
9) A Blue Wave - The Cleaners From Venus
10) Permanent Waves (The Kinks)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Voice

1) Voice of America (Asia)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Voice

1) Voice of America (Asia)
2) The Voice of My Doctor ( Sinéad O'Connor)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Voice

1) Voice of America (Asia)
2) The Voice of My Doctor ( Sinéad O'Connor) 
3) Spirit Voices (Paul Simon)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Voice

1) Voice of America (Asia)
2) The Voice of My Doctor ( Sinéad O'Connor) 
3) Spirit Voices (Paul Simon)
4) The Voice (Moody Blues)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Voice

1) Voice of America (Asia)
2) The Voice of My Doctor ( Sinéad O'Connor)
3) Spirit Voices (Paul Simon)
4) The Voice (Moody Blues)
5) A Voice In The Wilderness (Cliff Richard & The Shadows )


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Voice

1) Voice of America (Asia)
2) The Voice of My Doctor ( Sinéad O'Connor)
3) Spirit Voices (Paul Simon)
4) The Voice (Moody Blues)
5) A Voice In The Wilderness (Cliff Richard & The Shadows )
6) You're the voice (John Farnham)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Voice

1) Voice of America (Asia)
2) The Voice of My Doctor ( Sinéad O'Connor)
3) Spirit Voices (Paul Simon)
4) The Voice (Moody Blues)
5) A Voice In The Wilderness (Cliff Richard & The Shadows )
6) You're the voice (John Farnham)
7) Voices of Old People (Simon and Garfunkel)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Voice

1) Voice of America (Asia)
2) The Voice of My Doctor ( Sinéad O'Connor)
3) Spirit Voices (Paul Simon)
4) The Voice (Moody Blues)
5) A Voice In The Wilderness (Cliff Richard & The Shadows )
6) You're the voice (John Farnham)
7) Voices of Old People (Simon and Garfunkel) 
8) Lift Every Voice And Sing (BeBe Winans)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Voice

1) Voice of America (Asia)
2) The Voice of My Doctor ( Sinéad O'Connor)
3) Spirit Voices (Paul Simon)
4) The Voice (Moody Blues)
5) A Voice In The Wilderness (Cliff Richard & The Shadows )
6) You're the voice (John Farnham)
7) Voices of Old People (Simon and Garfunkel)
8) Lift Every Voice And Sing (BeBe Winans)
9) Voices Inside My Head (The Police)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Voice

1) Voice of America (Asia)
2) The Voice of My Doctor ( Sinéad O'Connor)
3) Spirit Voices (Paul Simon)
4) The Voice (Moody Blues)
5) A Voice In The Wilderness (Cliff Richard & The Shadows )
6) You're the voice (John Farnham)
7) Voices of Old People (Simon and Garfunkel)
8) Lift Every Voice And Sing (BeBe Winans)
9) Voices Inside My Head (The Police)
10) That voice again (Peter Gabriel)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: heart (in title, no combinations like heartache)

1) Open your heart (Human League)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: heart (in title, no combinations like heartache)

1) Open your heart (Human League)
2) Heart Of Gold ( Neil Young)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: heart (in title, no combinations like heartache)

1) Open your heart (Human League)
2) Heart Of Gold ( Neil Young)
3) Heart of the City (Nick Lowe)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: heart (in title, no combinations like heartache)

1) Open your heart (Human League)
2) Heart Of Gold ( Neil Young)
3) Heart of the City (Nick Lowe)
4) Set the controls for the heart of the sun (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: heart (in title, no combinations like heartache)

1) Open your heart (Human League)
2) Heart Of Gold ( Neil Young)
3) Heart of the City (Nick Lowe)
4) Set the controls for the heart of the sun (Pink Floyd)
5) Deep in the Heart of Texas( Perry Como)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: heart (in title, no combinations like heartache)

1) Open your heart (Human League)
2) Heart Of Gold ( Neil Young)
3) Heart of the City (Nick Lowe)
4) Set the controls for the heart of the sun (Pink Floyd)
5) Deep in the Heart of Texas( Perry Como)
6) Listen To Your Heart (Roxette)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: heart (in title, no combinations like heartache)

1) Open your heart (Human League)
2) Heart Of Gold ( Neil Young)
3) Heart of the City (Nick Lowe)
4) Set the controls for the heart of the sun (Pink Floyd)
5) Deep in the Heart of Texas( Perry Como)
6) Listen To Your Heart (Roxette)
7) Something's gotten hold of my heart (Gene Pitney)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: heart (in title, no combinations like heartache)

1) Open your heart (Human League)
2) Heart Of Gold ( Neil Young)
3) Heart of the City (Nick Lowe)
4) Set the controls for the heart of the sun (Pink Floyd)
5) Deep in the Heart of Texas( Perry Como)
6) Listen To Your Heart (Roxette)
7) Something's gotten hold of my heart (Gene Pitney)
8) The Heart Collector (Nevermore)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: heart (in title, no combinations like heartache)

1) Open your heart (Human League)
2) Heart Of Gold ( Neil Young)
3) Heart of the City (Nick Lowe)
4) Set the controls for the heart of the sun (Pink Floyd)
5) Deep in the Heart of Texas( Perry Como)
6) Listen To Your Heart (Roxette)
7) Something's gotten hold of my heart (Gene Pitney)
8) The Heart Collector (Nevermore)
9) Open Your Heart (Madonna)

Not the same as #1.


----------



## pianozach

New theme: heart (in title, no combinations like heartache)

1) Open your heart (Human League)
2) Heart Of Gold ( Neil Young)
3) Heart of the City (Nick Lowe)
4) Set the controls for the heart of the sun (Pink Floyd)
5) Deep in the Heart of Texas( Perry Como)
6) Listen To Your Heart (Roxette)
7) Something's gotten hold of my heart (Gene Pitney)
8) The Heart Collector (Nevermore)
9) Open Your Heart (Madonna)
10) Heart of the Sunrise (Yes)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Head Shoulders Knees or Toes

1) Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee (Buffy Sainte-Marie)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Head Shoulders Knees or Toes

1) Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee (Buffy Sainte-Marie)
2) Popsicle Toes (Michael Franks)


----------



## Bulldog

Theme: Head Shoulders Knees or Toes

1) Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee (Buffy Sainte-Marie)
2) Popsicle Toes (Michael Franks)
3) Put Your Head on my Shoulder (Paul Anka)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Head Shoulders Knees or Toes

1) Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee (Buffy Sainte-Marie)
2) Popsicle Toes (Michael Franks)
3) Put Your Head on my Shoulder (Paul Anka)
4) Can't get it out of my head (ELO)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Head Shoulders Knees or Toes

1) Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee (Buffy Sainte-Marie)
2) Popsicle Toes (Michael Franks)
3) Put Your Head on my Shoulder (Paul Anka)
4) Can't get it out of my head (ELO)
5) Can't Get You Out Of My Head (Kylie Minogue)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Head Shoulders Knees or Toes

1) Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee (Buffy Sainte-Marie)
2) Popsicle Toes (Michael Franks)
3) Put Your Head on my Shoulder (Paul Anka)
4) Can't get it out of my head (ELO)
5) Can't Get You Out Of My Head (Kylie Minogue)
6) Head Above Water (Hall & Oates)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Head Shoulders Knees or Toes

1) Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee (Buffy Sainte-Marie)
2) Popsicle Toes (Michael Franks)
3) Put Your Head on my Shoulder (Paul Anka)
4) Can't get it out of my head (ELO)
5) Can't Get You Out Of My Head (Kylie Minogue)
6) Head Above Water (Hall & Oates)
7) Cold Shoulder (Adele)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Head Shoulders Knees or Toes

1) Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee (Buffy Sainte-Marie)
2) Popsicle Toes (Michael Franks)
3) Put Your Head on my Shoulder (Paul Anka)
4) Can't get it out of my head (ELO)
5) Can't Get You Out Of My Head (Kylie Minogue)
6) Head Above Water (Hall & Oates)
7) Cold Shoulder (Adele)
8) On Bended Knee (Boys II Men)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Head Shoulders Knees or Toes

1) Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee (Buffy Sainte-Marie)
2) Popsicle Toes (Michael Franks)
3) Put Your Head on my Shoulder (Paul Anka)
4) Can't get it out of my head (ELO)
5) Can't Get You Out Of My Head (Kylie Minogue)
6) Head Above Water (Hall & Oates)
7) Cold Shoulder (Adele)
8) On Bended Knee (Boys II Men)
9) Nod Your Head (Paul McCartney)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: Head Shoulders Knees or Toes

1) Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee (Buffy Sainte-Marie)
2) Popsicle Toes (Michael Franks)
3) Put Your Head on my Shoulder (Paul Anka)
4) Can't get it out of my head (ELO)
5) Can't Get You Out Of My Head (Kylie Minogue)
6) Head Above Water (Hall & Oates)
7) Cold Shoulder (Adele)
8) On Bended Knee (Boys II Men)
9) Nod Your Head (Paul McCartney) 
10) Don't Talk, Put Your Head On My Shoulder (The Beach Boys)

New theme up for grabs.


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: anything that can contain liquids

1. Time in a bottle (Jim Croce)


----------



## Bulldog

Theme: anything that can contain liquids

1. Time in a bottle (Jim Croce)
2. One More Cup of Coffee (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: anything that can contain liquids

1. Time in a bottle (Jim Croce)
2. One More Cup of Coffee (Bob Dylan)
3. A glass of champagne (Sailor)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: anything that can contain liquids

1. Time in a bottle (Jim Croce)
2. One More Cup of Coffee (Bob Dylan)
3. A glass of champagne (Sailor)
4 .Message in a Bottle ( The Police)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: anything that can contain liquids

1. Time in a bottle (Jim Croce)
2. One More Cup of Coffee (Bob Dylan)
3. A glass of champagne (Sailor)
4 .Message in a Bottle ( The Police)
5. A Saucerful Of Secrets (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: anything that can contain liquids

1. Time in a bottle (Jim Croce)
2. One More Cup of Coffee (Bob Dylan)
3. A glass of champagne (Sailor)
4 .Message in a Bottle ( The Police)
5. A Saucerful Of Secrets (Pink Floyd)
6. Cup of coffee (Garbage)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: anything that can contain liquids

1. Time in a bottle (Jim Croce)
2. One More Cup of Coffee (Bob Dylan)
3. A glass of champagne (Sailor)
4 .Message in a Bottle ( The Police)
5. A Saucerful Of Secrets (Pink Floyd)
6. Cup of coffee (Garbage)
7) Storm In A Tea Cup (Lynsey de Paul)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: anything that can contain liquids

1. Time in a bottle (Jim Croce)
2. One More Cup of Coffee (Bob Dylan)
3. A glass of champagne (Sailor)
4. Message in a Bottle (The Police)
5. A Saucerful Of Secrets (Pink Floyd)
6. Cup of coffee (Garbage)
7. Storm In A Tea Cup (Lynsey de Paul) 
8. Life Is Just A Bowl Of Cherries (Judy Garland)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: anything that can contain liquids

1. Time in a bottle (Jim Croce)
2. One More Cup of Coffee (Bob Dylan)
3. A glass of champagne (Sailor)
4. Message in a Bottle (The Police)
5. A Saucerful Of Secrets (Pink Floyd)
6. Cup of coffee (Garbage)
7. Storm In A Tea Cup (Lynsey de Paul) 
8. Life Is Just A Bowl Of Cherries (Judy Garland)
9. There's A Hole In My Bucket (Harry Belafonte and Odetta)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: anything that can contain liquids

1. Time in a bottle (Jim Croce)
2. One More Cup of Coffee (Bob Dylan)
3. A glass of champagne (Sailor)
4. Message in a Bottle (The Police)
5. A Saucerful Of Secrets (Pink Floyd)
6. Cup of coffee (Garbage)
7. Storm In A Tea Cup (Lynsey de Paul)
8. Life Is Just A Bowl Of Cherries (Judy Garland)
9. There's A Hole In My Bucket (Harry Belafonte and Odetta) 
10. LIttle Brown Jug (Glenn Miller Orchestra)

Someone else choose the new theme.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Begin / beginnings 

1)So Begins The Task ( Stephen Stills)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Begin / beginnings

1) So Begins The Task ( Stephen Stills) 
2) Begin the Beguine (written by Cole Porter, and sung by many singers)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Begin / beginnings

1) So Begins The Task (Stephen Stills) 
2) Begin the Beguine (written by Cole Porter, and sung by many singers)
3) Beginnings (Chicago)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Begin / beginnings

1) So Begins The Task (Stephen Stills)
2) Begin the Beguine (written by Cole Porter, and sung by many singers)
3) Beginnings (Chicago)
4) In the Beginning (Moody Blues)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Begin / beginnings

1) So Begins The Task (Stephen Stills)
2) Begin the Beguine (written by Cole Porter, and sung by many singers)
3) Beginnings (Chicago)
4) In the Beginning (Moody Blues)
5) Theme from Love Story: Where do I begin (Andy Williams)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Begin / beginnings

1) So Begins The Task (Stephen Stills)
2) Begin the Beguine (written by Cole Porter, and sung by many singers)
3) Beginnings (Chicago)
4) In the Beginning (Moody Blues)
5) Theme from Love Story: Where do I begin (Andy Williams)
6) From The Beginning (ELP)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Begin / beginnings

1) So Begins The Task (Stephen Stills)
2) Begin the Beguine (written by Cole Porter, and sung by many singers)
3) Beginnings (Chicago)
4) In the Beginning (Moody Blues)
5) Theme from Love Story: Where do I begin (Andy Williams)
6) From The Beginning (ELP)
7) Let The Heartaches Begin ( Long John Baldry)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Begin / beginnings

1) So Begins The Task (Stephen Stills)
2) Begin the Beguine (written by Cole Porter, and sung by many singers)
3) Beginnings (Chicago)
4) In the Beginning (Moody Blues)
5) Theme from Love Story: Where do I begin (Andy Williams)
6) From The Beginning (ELP)
7) Let The Heartaches Begin ( Long John Baldry)
8) We've Only Just Begun (The Carpenters)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Begin / beginnings

1) So Begins The Task (Stephen Stills)
2) Begin the Beguine (written by Cole Porter, and sung by many singers)
3) Beginnings (Chicago)
4) In the Beginning (Moody Blues)
5) Theme from Love Story: Where do I begin (Andy Williams)
6) From The Beginning (ELP)
7) Let The Heartaches Begin ( Long John Baldry)
8) We've Only Just Begun (The Carpenters)
9) I'm Beginning to See the Light (Frank Sinatra)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Begin / beginnings

1) So Begins The Task (Stephen Stills)
2) Begin the Beguine (written by Cole Porter, and sung by many singers)
3) Beginnings (Chicago)
4) In the Beginning (Moody Blues)
5) Theme from Love Story: Where do I begin (Andy Williams)
6) From The Beginning (ELP)
7) Let The Heartaches Begin ( Long John Baldry)
8) We've Only Just Begun (The Carpenters)
9) I'm Beginning to See the Light (Frank Sinatra)
10) It's Beginning To Look A Lot Like Christmas (Bing Crosby)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: physical objects associated with sleeping.

1) Pillow Of Winds (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme: physical objects associated with sleeping.

1) Pillow Of Winds (Pink Floyd)
2) Grandma's Featherbed (John Denver)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: physical objects associated with sleeping.

1) Pillow Of Winds (Pink Floyd)
2) Grandma's Featherbed (John Denver)
3) The Couch (Alanis Morissette)


----------



## pianozach

New Theme: physical objects associated with sleeping.

1) Pillow Of Winds (Pink Floyd)
2) Grandma's Featherbed (John Denver)
3) The Couch (Alanis Morissette)
4) Sleeping in the Middle of the Bed Again (Chicago)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: physical objects associated with sleeping.

1) Pillow Of Winds (Pink Floyd)
2) Grandma's Featherbed (John Denver)
3) The Couch (Alanis Morissette)
4) Sleeping in the Middle of the Bed Again (Chicago)
5) Between the Clock and the Bed (Manic Street Preachers)


----------



## SanAntone

New Theme: physical objects associated with sleeping.

1) Pillow Of Winds (Pink Floyd)
2) Grandma's Featherbed (John Denver)
3) The Couch (Alanis Morissette)
4) Sleeping in the Middle of the Bed Again (Chicago)
5) Between the Clock and the Bed (Manic Street Preachers) 
6) Send Me the Pillow You Dream On (Hank Locklin)


----------



## Open Book

New Theme: physical objects associated with sleeping.

1) Pillow Of Winds (Pink Floyd)
2) Grandma's Featherbed (John Denver)
3) The Couch (Alanis Morissette)
4) Sleeping in the Middle of the Bed Again (Chicago)
5) Between the Clock and the Bed (Manic Street Preachers)
6) Send Me the Pillow You Dream On (Hank Locklin)
7) Does Your Chewing Gum Lose Its Flavor? (On the Bedpost Overnight) (Lonnie Donegan)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: physical objects associated with sleeping.

1) Pillow Of Winds (Pink Floyd)
2) Grandma's Featherbed (John Denver)
3) The Couch (Alanis Morissette)
4) Sleeping in the Middle of the Bed Again (Chicago)
5) Between the Clock and the Bed (Manic Street Preachers)
6) Send Me the Pillow You Dream On (Hank Locklin)
7) Does Your Chewing Gum Lose Its Flavor? (On the Bedpost Overnight) (Lonnie Donegan)
8) Between The Sheets (Isley Brothers)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: physical objects associated with sleeping.

1) Pillow Of Winds (Pink Floyd)
2) Grandma's Featherbed (John Denver)
3) The Couch (Alanis Morissette)
4) Sleeping in the Middle of the Bed Again (Chicago)
5) Between the Clock and the Bed (Manic Street Preachers)
6) Send Me the Pillow You Dream On (Hank Locklin)
7) Does Your Chewing Gum Lose Its Flavor? (On the Bedpost Overnight) (Lonnie Donegan)
8) Between The Sheets (Isley Brothers)
9) Beds Are Burning ( Midnight Oil)


----------



## cougarjuno

New Theme: physical objects associated with sleeping.

1) Pillow Of Winds (Pink Floyd)
2) Grandma's Featherbed (John Denver)
3) The Couch (Alanis Morissette)
4) Sleeping in the Middle of the Bed Again (Chicago)
5) Between the Clock and the Bed (Manic Street Preachers)
6) Send Me the Pillow You Dream On (Hank Locklin)
7) Does Your Chewing Gum Lose Its Flavor? (On the Bedpost Overnight) (Lonnie Donegan)
8) Between The Sheets (Isley Brothers)
9) Beds Are Burning ( Midnight Oil)
10) Bed of Nails (The Cavedogs)


----------



## cougarjuno

New Theme: Hearing

1) Can't You Hear Me Knocking (Rolling Stones)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Hearing

1) Can't You Hear Me Knocking (Rolling Stones)
2) I Hear You Knocking (Dave Edmunds )


----------



## pianozach

New Theme: Hearing

1) Can't You Hear Me Knocking (Rolling Stones)
2) I Hear You Knocking (Dave Edmunds)
3) Tommy Can You Hear Me? (The Who)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Hearing

1) Can't You Hear Me Knocking (Rolling Stones)
2) I Hear You Knocking (Dave Edmunds)
3) Tommy Can You Hear Me? (The Who)
4) Do You Hear What I Hear? (Bing Crosby)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Hearing

1) Can't You Hear Me Knocking (Rolling Stones)
2) I Hear You Knocking (Dave Edmunds)
3) Tommy Can You Hear Me? (The Who)
4) Do You Hear What I Hear? (Bing Crosby)
5)I Hear a Symphony ( The Temptations)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Hearing

1) Can't You Hear Me Knocking (Rolling Stones)
2) I Hear You Knocking (Dave Edmunds)
3) Tommy Can You Hear Me? (The Who)
4) Do You Hear What I Hear? (Bing Crosby)
5)I Hear a Symphony ( The Temptations)
6) I Heard It Through The Grapevine (Marvin Gaye)


----------



## pianozach

New Theme: Hearing

1) Can't You Hear Me Knocking (Rolling Stones)
2) I Hear You Knocking (Dave Edmunds)
3) Tommy Can You Hear Me? (The Who)
4) Do You Hear What I Hear? (Bing Crosby)
5)I Hear a Symphony (The Temptations)
6) I Heard It Through The Grapevine (Marvin Gaye)
7) Listen To What the Man Said (Paul McCartney & Wings)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme: Hearing

1) Can't You Hear Me Knocking (Rolling Stones)
2) I Hear You Knocking (Dave Edmunds)
3) Tommy Can You Hear Me? (The Who)
4) Do You Hear What I Hear? (Bing Crosby)
5)I Hear a Symphony (The Temptations)
6) I Heard It Through The Grapevine (Marvin Gaye)
7) Listen To What the Man Said (Paul McCartney & Wings)
8) I hear you now (Jon and Vangelis)


----------



## Bulldog

New Theme: Hearing

1) Can't You Hear Me Knocking (Rolling Stones)
2) I Hear You Knocking (Dave Edmunds)
3) Tommy Can You Hear Me? (The Who)
4) Do You Hear What I Hear? (Bing Crosby)
5)I Hear a Symphony (The Temptations)
6) I Heard It Through The Grapevine (Marvin Gaye)
7) Listen To What the Man Said (Paul McCartney & Wings)
8) I hear you now (Jon and Vangelis)
9) Listen to the Rhythm of the Falling Rain (The Cascades)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme: Hearing

1) Can't You Hear Me Knocking (Rolling Stones)
2) I Hear You Knocking (Dave Edmunds)
3) Tommy Can You Hear Me? (The Who)
4) Do You Hear What I Hear? (Bing Crosby)
5)I Hear a Symphony (The Temptations)
6) I Heard It Through The Grapevine (Marvin Gaye)
7) Listen To What the Man Said (Paul McCartney & Wings)
8) I hear you now (Jon and Vangelis)
9) Listen to the Rhythm of the Falling Rain (The Cascades)
10) Listen to the music (Doobie Brothers)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: No! (song titles starting with the word No )

1) No more Mr. Nice Guy (Alice Cooper)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: No! (song titles starting with the word No )

1) No more Mr. Nice Guy (Alice Cooper)
2) No Woman No Cry (Bob Marley & the Wailers)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: No! (song titles starting with the word No )

1) No more Mr. Nice Guy (Alice Cooper)
2) No Woman No Cry (Bob Marley & the Wailers)
3) No Surrender (Bruce Springsteen)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: No! (song titles starting with the word No )

1) No more Mr. Nice Guy (Alice Cooper)
2) No Woman No Cry (Bob Marley & the Wailers)
3) No Surrender (Bruce Springsteen)
4) No doubt about it (Hot Chocolate)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: No! (song titles starting with the word No )

1) No more Mr. Nice Guy (Alice Cooper)
2) No Woman No Cry (Bob Marley & the Wailers)
3) No Surrender (Bruce Springsteen)
4) No doubt about it (Hot Chocolate)
5) No Expectations(The Rolling Stones)


----------



## Aerobat

New theme: No! (song titles starting with the word No )

1) No more Mr. Nice Guy (Alice Cooper)
2) No Woman No Cry (Bob Marley & the Wailers)
3) No Surrender (Bruce Springsteen)
4) No doubt about it (Hot Chocolate)
5) No Expectations(The Rolling Stones)
6) No More The Fool (Elkie Brooks)


----------



## Azol

New theme: No! (song titles starting with the word No )

1) No more Mr. Nice Guy (Alice Cooper)
2) No Woman No Cry (Bob Marley & the Wailers)
3) No Surrender (Bruce Springsteen)
4) No doubt about it (Hot Chocolate)
5) No Expectations(The Rolling Stones)
6) No More The Fool (Elkie Brooks) 
7) No Quarter (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: No! (song titles starting with the word No )

1) No more Mr. Nice Guy (Alice Cooper)
2) No Woman No Cry (Bob Marley & the Wailers)
3) No Surrender (Bruce Springsteen)
4) No doubt about it (Hot Chocolate)
5) No Expectations(The Rolling Stones)
6) No More The Fool (Elkie Brooks)
7) No Quarter (Led Zeppelin)
8) No limit (2 Unlimited)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: No! (song titles starting with the word No )

1) No More Mr. Nice Guy (Alice Cooper)
2) No Woman No Cry (Bob Marley & the Wailers)
3) No Surrender (Bruce Springsteen)
4) No Doubt About It (Hot Chocolate)
5) No Expectations (The Rolling Stones)
6) No More The Fool (Elkie Brooks)
7) No Quarter (Led Zeppelin)
8) No Limit (2 Unlimited)
9) No Sugar Tonight (The Guess Who)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: No! (song titles starting with the word No )

1) No More Mr. Nice Guy (Alice Cooper)
2) No Woman No Cry (Bob Marley & the Wailers)
3) No Surrender (Bruce Springsteen)
4) No Doubt About It (Hot Chocolate)
5) No Expectations (The Rolling Stones)
6) No More The Fool (Elkie Brooks)
7) No Quarter (Led Zeppelin)
8) No Limit (2 Unlimited)
9) No Sugar Tonight (The Guess Who)
10) No No Song (Ringo Starr)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Maybe

1) Maybe I Could Change (Utopia)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Maybe

1) Maybe I Could Change (Utopia)
2) Mayhem, Maybe (Jethro Tull)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Maybe

1) Maybe I Could Change (Utopia)
2) Mayhem, Maybe (Jethro Tull)
3) Maybe You're Right ( Miley Cyrus)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Maybe

1) Maybe I Could Change (Utopia)
2) Mayhem, Maybe (Jethro Tull)
3) Maybe You're Right ( Miley Cyrus)
4) Call Me Maybe (Carly Rae Jepson)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Maybe

1) Maybe I Could Change (Utopia)
2) Mayhem, Maybe (Jethro Tull)
3) Maybe You're Right ( Miley Cyrus)
4) Call Me Maybe (Carly Rae Jepson)
5) Maybe I'm Amazed (Paul McCartney)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Maybe

1) Maybe I Could Change (Utopia)
2) Mayhem, Maybe (Jethro Tull)
3) Maybe You're Right ( Miley Cyrus)
4) Call Me Maybe (Carly Rae Jepson)
5) Maybe I'm Amazed (Paul McCartney)
6) Maybe tomorrow maybe tonight (Earth and Fire)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: Maybe

1) Maybe I Could Change (Utopia)
2) Mayhem, Maybe (Jethro Tull)
3) Maybe You're Right ( Miley Cyrus)
4) Call Me Maybe (Carly Rae Jepson)
5) Maybe I'm Amazed (Paul McCartney)
6) Maybe tomorrow maybe tonight (Earth and Fire)
7) Maybe Baby (Buddy Holly and the Crickets)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Maybe

1) Maybe I Could Change (Utopia)
2) Mayhem, Maybe (Jethro Tull)
3) Maybe You're Right ( Miley Cyrus)
4) Call Me Maybe (Carly Rae Jepson)
5) Maybe I'm Amazed (Paul McCartney)
6) Maybe tomorrow maybe tonight (Earth and Fire)
7) Maybe Baby (Buddy Holly and the Crickets)
8) Maybe I Missed The Point (Jeff Bridges)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Maybe

1) Maybe I Could Change (Utopia)
2) Mayhem, Maybe (Jethro Tull)
3) Maybe You're Right ( Miley Cyrus)
4) Call Me Maybe (Carly Rae Jepson)
5) Maybe I'm Amazed (Paul McCartney)
6) Maybe Tomorrow Maybe Tonight (Earth and Fire)
7) Maybe Baby (Buddy Holly and the Crickets)
8) Maybe I Missed The Point (Jeff Bridges)
9) Maybe I'll Move To Mars (Klaatu)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Maybe

1) Maybe I Could Change (Utopia)
2) Mayhem, Maybe (Jethro Tull)
3) Maybe You're Right ( Miley Cyrus)
4) Call Me Maybe (Carly Rae Jepson)
5) Maybe I'm Amazed (Paul McCartney)
6) Maybe Tomorrow Maybe Tonight (Earth and Fire)
7) Maybe Baby (Buddy Holly and the Crickets)
8) Maybe I Missed The Point (Jeff Bridges)
9) Maybe I'll Move To Mars (Klaatu)
10) Maybe tomorrow (Heather Nova)


----------



## Art Rock

Songs starting with Z...

1. Zarathustra (Museo Rosenbach)


----------



## Rogerx

Songs starting with Z...

1. Zarathustra (Museo Rosenbach)
2) Zero And Blind Terry( Bruce Springsteen)


----------



## pianozach

Songs starting with Z...

1. Zarathustra (Museo Rosenbach)
2) Zero And Blind Terry (Bruce Springsteen)
3) Zig Zag (George Harrison)


----------



## Art Rock

Songs starting with Z...

1. Zarathustra (Museo Rosenbach)
2) Zero And Blind Terry (Bruce Springsteen)
3) Zig Zag (George Harrison)
4) Zabadak (Dave Dee and the rest of them)


----------



## cougarjuno

Songs starting with Z...

1. Zarathustra (Museo Rosenbach)
2) Zero And Blind Terry (Bruce Springsteen)
3) Zig Zag (George Harrison)
4) Zabadak (Dave Dee and the rest of them)
5) Zero She Flies (Al Stewart)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Songs starting with Z...

1. Zarathustra (Museo Rosenbach)
2) Zero And Blind Terry (Bruce Springsteen)
3) Zig Zag (George Harrison)
4) Zabadak (Dave Dee and the rest of them)
5) Zero She Flies (Al Stewart)
6) Zero the Hero (Black Sabbath)


----------



## pianozach

Songs starting with Z...

1. Zarathustra (Museo Rosenbach)
2) Zero And Blind Terry (Bruce Springsteen)
3) Zig Zag (George Harrison)
4) Zabadak (Dave Dee and the rest of them)
5) Zero She Flies (Al Stewart)
6) Zero the Hero (Black Sabbath)
7) Zachary and Jennifer (John Denver)


----------



## cougarjuno

Songs starting with Z...

1. Zarathustra (Museo Rosenbach)
2) Zero And Blind Terry (Bruce Springsteen)
3) Zig Zag (George Harrison)
4) Zabadak (Dave Dee and the rest of them)
5) Zero She Flies (Al Stewart)
6) Zero the Hero (Black Sabbath)
7) Zachary and Jennifer (John Denver)
8) Ziggy Stardust (David Bowie)


----------



## Rogerx

Songs starting with Z...

1. Zarathustra (Museo Rosenbach)
2) Zero And Blind Terry (Bruce Springsteen)
3) Zig Zag (George Harrison)
4) Zabadak (Dave Dee and the rest of them)
5) Zero She Flies (Al Stewart)
6) Zero the Hero (Black Sabbath)
7) Zachary and Jennifer (John Denver)
8) Ziggy Stardust (David Bowie)
9) Zooropa (U2)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Songs starting with Z...

1. Zarathustra (Museo Rosenbach)
2) Zero And Blind Terry (Bruce Springsteen)
3) Zig Zag (George Harrison)
4) Zabadak (Dave Dee and the rest of them)
5) Zero She Flies (Al Stewart)
6) Zero the Hero (Black Sabbath)
7) Zachary and Jennifer (John Denver)
8) Ziggy Stardust (David Bowie)
9) Zooropa (U2)
10) Zip-A-Dee-Doo-Dah (James Baskett)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Songs Starting with A (but not the words "A" or "An")

1) American Pie (Don McLean)


----------



## SanAntone

Shoot. I had a great song, "Zanzibar" by Edu Lobo. oh well ....


----------



## Starving Wolf

SanAntone said:


> Shoot. I had a great song, "Zanzibar" by Edu Lobo. oh well ....


Drat. That reminds me that I could have said Zanzibar by Billy Joel. Definitely a better song than the one I used. Oh, well.


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Songs Starting with A (but not the words "A" or "An")

1) American Pie (Don McLean)
2) Amsterdam( Scott Walker)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Songs Starting with A (but not the words "A" or "An")

1) American Pie (Don McLean)
2) Amsterdam( Scott Walker)
3) Anything But Me (Phish)


----------



## pianozach

New Theme: Songs Starting with A (but not the words "A" or "An")

1) American Pie (Don McLean)
2) Amsterdam( Scott Walker)
3) Anything But Me (Phish)
4) And You And I (Yes)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme: Songs Starting with A (but not the words "A" or "An")

1) American Pie (Don McLean)
2) Amsterdam( Scott Walker)
3) Anything But Me (Phish)
4) And You And I (Yes)
5) Arizona (Buffoons)


----------



## Azol

New Theme: Songs Starting with A (but not the words "A" or "An")

1) American Pie (Don McLean)
2) Amsterdam( Scott Walker)
3) Anything But Me (Phish)
4) And You And I (Yes)
5) Arizona (Buffoons) 
6) All of the Above (Transatlantic)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme: Songs Starting with A (but not the words "A" or "An")

1) American Pie (Don McLean)
2) Amsterdam( Scott Walker)
3) Anything But Me (Phish)
4) And You And I (Yes)
5) Arizona (Buffoons)
6) All of the Above (Transatlantic)
7) Andorra (Colin Blunstone)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Songs Starting with A (but not the words "A" or "An")

1) American Pie (Don McLean)
2) Amsterdam( Scott Walker)
3) Anything But Me (Phish)
4) And You And I (Yes)
5) Arizona (Buffoons)
6) All of the Above (Transatlantic)
7) Andorra (Colin Blunstone)
8) Another One Bites The Dust (Queen)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Songs Starting with A (but not the words "A" or "An")

1) American Pie (Don McLean)
2) Amsterdam( Scott Walker)
3) Anything But Me (Phish)
4) And You And I (Yes)
5) Arizona (Buffoons)
6) All of the Above (Transatlantic)
7) Andorra (Colin Blunstone)
8) Another One Bites The Dust (Queen)
9) Alive and Kicking ( Simple Minds)


----------



## pianozach

New Theme: Songs Starting with A (but not the words "A" or "An")

1) American Pie (Don McLean)
2) Amsterdam (Scott Walker)
3) Anything But Me (Phish)
4) And You And I (Yes)
5) Arizona (Buffoons)
6) All of the Above (Transatlantic)
7) Andorra (Colin Blunstone)
8) Another One Bites The Dust (Queen)
9) Alive and Kicking (Simple Minds)
10) Abraham, Martin, & John (Dion)


----------



## pianozach

New Theme: Songs Starting with B

1) Be-Bop-A-Lula (Gene Vincent)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Songs Starting with B

1) Be-Bop-A-Lula (Gene Vincent)
2) Bang Bang (My Baby Shot Me Down)(Nancy Sinatra )


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Songs Starting with B

1) Be-Bop-A-Lula (Gene Vincent)
2) Bang Bang (My Baby Shot Me Down)(Nancy Sinatra )
3) Baba (Alanis Morissette)


----------



## pianozach

New Theme: Songs Starting with B

1) Be-Bop-A-Lula (Gene Vincent)
2) Bang Bang (My Baby Shot Me Down)(Nancy Sinatra )
3) Baba (Alanis Morissette)
4) Bad Boy (The Beatles)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme: Songs Starting with B

1) Be-Bop-A-Lula (Gene Vincent)
2) Bang Bang (My Baby Shot Me Down)(Nancy Sinatra )
3) Baba (Alanis Morissette)
4) Bad Boy (The Beatles)
5) Bang-a-boomerang (ABBA)


----------



## cougarjuno

New Theme: Songs Starting with B

1) Be-Bop-A-Lula (Gene Vincent)
2) Bang Bang (My Baby Shot Me Down)(Nancy Sinatra )
3) Baba (Alanis Morissette)
4) Bad Boy (The Beatles)
5) Bang-a-boomerang (ABBA)
6) Bargain (The Who)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Songs Starting with B

1) Be-Bop-A-Lula (Gene Vincent)
2) Bang Bang (My Baby Shot Me Down)(Nancy Sinatra )
3) Baba (Alanis Morissette)
4) Bad Boy (The Beatles)
5) Bang-a-boomerang (ABBA)
6) Bargain (The Who)
7) Bang A Gong (T. Rex)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Songs Starting with B

1) Be-Bop-A-Lula (Gene Vincent)
2) Bang Bang (My Baby Shot Me Down)(Nancy Sinatra )
3) Baba (Alanis Morissette)
4) Bad Boy (The Beatles)
5) Bang-a-boomerang (ABBA)
6) Bargain (The Who)
7) Bang A Gong (T. Rex)
8) By the rivers of Babylon(Boney M)


----------



## SanAntone

New Theme: Songs Starting with B

1) Be-Bop-A-Lula (Gene Vincent)
2) Bang Bang (My Baby Shot Me Down)(Nancy Sinatra )
3) Baba (Alanis Morissette)
4) Bad Boy (The Beatles)
5) Bang-a-boomerang (ABBA)
6) Bargain (The Who)
7) Bang A Gong (T. Rex)
8) By the rivers of Babylon(Boney M) 
9) Bread and Butter (The New Beats)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Songs Starting with B

1) Be-Bop-A-Lula (Gene Vincent)
2) Bang Bang (My Baby Shot Me Down)(Nancy Sinatra )
3) Baba (Alanis Morissette)
4) Bad Boy (The Beatles)
5) Bang-a-boomerang (ABBA)
6) Bargain (The Who)
7) Bang A Gong (T. Rex)
8) By the rivers of Babylon(Boney M) 
9) Bread and Butter (The New Beats)
10) Baby Love (Supremes)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Songs Starting With C.

1) Changes (David Bowie)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Songs Starting With C.

1) Changes (David Bowie)
2) Cake And Sodomy ( Marilyn Manson)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Songs Starting With C.

1) Changes (David Bowie)
2) Cake And Sodomy ( Marilyn Manson)
3) Cold As Ice (Foreigner)


----------



## ldiat

1) Changes (David Bowie)
2) Cake And Sodomy ( Marilyn Manson)
3)Combination of the two, (big brother and the holding company)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Songs Starting With C.

1) Changes (David Bowie)
2) Cake And Sodomy ( Marilyn Manson)
3) Cold As Ice (Foreigner)
4) Combination of the two, (big brother and the holding company)
5) Can I Get There By Candlelight ( David McWilliams)


----------



## Aerobat

New Theme: Songs Starting With C.

1) Changes (David Bowie)
2) Cake And Sodomy ( Marilyn Manson)
3) Cold As Ice (Foreigner)
4) Combination of the two, (big brother and the holding company)
5) Can I Get There By Candlelight ( David McWilliams)
6) Cosmik Debris (Frank Zappa)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme: Songs Starting With C.

1) Changes (David Bowie)
2) Cake And Sodomy ( Marilyn Manson)
3) Cold As Ice (Foreigner)
4) Combination of the two, (big brother and the holding company)
5) Can I Get There By Candlelight ( David McWilliams)
6) Cosmik Debris (Frank Zappa)
7) Communication (Spandau Ballet)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Songs Starting With C.

1) Changes (David Bowie)
2) Cake And Sodomy ( Marilyn Manson)
3) Cold As Ice (Foreigner)
4) Combination of the two, (big brother and the holding company)
5) Can I Get There By Candlelight ( David McWilliams)
6) Cosmik Debris (Frank Zappa)
7) Communication (Spandau Ballet)
8) California Girls ( Beach Boys)


----------



## pianozach

New Theme: Songs Starting With C.

1) Changes (David Bowie)
2) Cake And Sodomy (Marilyn Manson)
3) Cold As Ice (Foreigner)
4) Combination of the two (big brother and the holding company)
5) Can I Get There By Candlelight (David McWilliams)
6) Cosmik Debris (Frank Zappa)
7) Communication (Spandau Ballet)
8) California Girls (Beach Boys)
9) Can't Buy Me Love (The Beatles)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme: Songs Starting With C.

1) Changes (David Bowie)
2) Cake And Sodomy (Marilyn Manson)
3) Cold As Ice (Foreigner)
4) Combination of the two (big brother and the holding company)
5) Can I Get There By Candlelight (David McWilliams)
6) Cosmik Debris (Frank Zappa)
7) Communication (Spandau Ballet)
8) California Girls (Beach Boys)
9) Can't Buy Me Love (The Beatles)
10) Can't give you anything (Stylistics)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme: Songs Starting With D. One word titles only unless we get stuck.

1) Desperado (Eagles)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New Theme: Songs Starting With D. One word titles only unless we get stuck.

1) Desperado (Eagles)
2) Deathcrush (Mayhem)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme: Songs Starting With D. One word titles only unless we get stuck.

1) Desperado (Eagles)
2) Deathcrush (Mayhem)
3) Daniel (Elton John)


----------



## cougarjuno

New Theme: Songs Starting With D. One word titles only unless we get stuck.

1) Desperado (Eagles)
2) Deathcrush (Mayhem)
3) Daniel (Elton John)
4) Darlin' (The Beach Boys)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Songs Starting With D. One word titles only unless we get stuck.

1) Desperado (Eagles)
2) Deathcrush (Mayhem)
3) Daniel (Elton John)
4) Darlin' (The Beach Boys)
5) Doreen (Frank Zappa)


----------



## Bulldog

New Theme: Songs Starting With D. One word titles only unless we get stuck.

1) Desperado (Eagles)
2) Deathcrush (Mayhem)
3) Daniel (Elton John)
4) Darlin' (The Beach Boys)
5) Doreen (Frank Zappa)
6) Daydream (The Lovin' Spoonful)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Songs Starting With D. One word titles only unless we get stuck.

1) Desperado (Eagles)
2) Deathcrush (Mayhem)
3) Daniel (Elton John)
4) Darlin' (The Beach Boys)
5) Doreen (Frank Zappa)
6) Daydream (The Lovin' Spoonful)
7) Dreams (Fleetwood Mac)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Songs Starting With D. One word titles only unless we get stuck.

1) Desperado (Eagles)
2) Deathcrush (Mayhem)
3) Daniel (Elton John)
4) Darlin' (The Beach Boys)
5) Doreen (Frank Zappa)
6) Daydream (The Lovin' Spoonful)
7) Dreams (Fleetwood Mac)
8) Dancer( Queen)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Songs Starting With D. One word titles only unless we get stuck.

1) Desperado (Eagles)
2) Deathcrush (Mayhem)
3) Daniel (Elton John)
4) Darlin' (The Beach Boys)
5) Doreen (Frank Zappa)
6) Daydream (The Lovin' Spoonful)
7) Dreams (Fleetwood Mac)
8) Dancer( Queen)
9) Dogs (Pink Floyd)


----------



## pianozach

New Theme: Songs Starting With D. One word titles only unless we get stuck.

1) Desperado (Eagles)
2) Deathcrush (Mayhem)
3) Daniel (Elton John)
4) Darlin' (The Beach Boys)
5) Doreen (Frank Zappa)
6) Daydream (The Lovin' Spoonful)
7) Dreams (Fleetwood Mac)
8) Dancer( Queen)
9) Dogs (Pink Floyd)
10) Distractions (Paul McCartney)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Songs Starting With E.

1) Every Little Thing (The Beatles)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Songs Starting With E.

1) Every Little Thing (The Beatles)
2) Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic (Police)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Songs Starting With E.

1) Every Little Thing (The Beatles)
2) Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic (Police)
3) Easter ( Marillion)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Songs Starting With E.

1) Every Little Thing (The Beatles)
2) Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic (Police)
3) Easter ( Marillion)
4) Elvira (Oak Ridge Boys)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Songs Starting With E.

1) Every Little Thing (The Beatles)
2) Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic (Police)
3) Easter ( Marillion)
4) Elvira (Oak Ridge Boys)
5) Eagle (ABBA)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Songs Starting With E.

1) Every Little Thing (The Beatles)
2) Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic (Police)
3) Easter ( Marillion)
4) Elvira (Oak Ridge Boys)
5) Eagle (ABBA)
6) Echoes (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Songs Starting With E.

1) Every Little Thing (The Beatles)
2) Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic (Police)
3) Easter ( Marillion)
4) Elvira (Oak Ridge Boys)
5) Eagle (ABBA)
6) Echoes (Pink Floyd)
7) Everyday (Slade)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: Songs Starting With E.

1) Every Little Thing (The Beatles)
2) Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic (Police)
3) Easter ( Marillion)
4) Elvira (Oak Ridge Boys)
5) Eagle (ABBA)
6) Echoes (Pink Floyd)
7) Everyday (Slade) 
8) Everyday Is a Winding Road (Sheryl Crow)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Songs Starting With E.

1) Every Little Thing (The Beatles)
2) Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic (Police)
3) Easter ( Marillion)
4) Elvira (Oak Ridge Boys)
5) Eagle (ABBA)
6) Echoes (Pink Floyd)
7) Everyday (Slade)
8) Everyday Is a Winding Road (Sheryl Crow)
9) Easy livin' - Uriah Heep


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Songs Starting With E.

1) Every Little Thing (The Beatles)
2) Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic (Police)
3) Easter ( Marillion)
4) Elvira (Oak Ridge Boys)
5) Eagle (ABBA)
6) Echoes (Pink Floyd)
7) Everyday (Slade)
8) Everyday Is a Winding Road (Sheryl Crow)
9) Easy livin' - Uriah Heep
10) Everybody Wants To Rule The World ( Tears for Fears)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme : Songs with F

1)Face Without A Soul ( Status Quo)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme : Songs with F

1)Face Without A Soul ( Status Quo)
2) From Me to You (The Beatles)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme : Songs with F

1)Face Without A Soul ( Status Quo)
2) From Me to You (The Beatles)
3) Ferry cross the Mersey (Gerry and the Pacemakers)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme : Songs with F

1)Face Without A Soul ( Status Quo)
2) From Me to You (The Beatles)
3) Ferry cross the Mersey (Gerry and the Pacemakers)
4) Fool In The Rain (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme : Songs with F

1)Face Without A Soul ( Status Quo)
2) From Me to You (The Beatles)
3) Ferry cross the Mersey (Gerry and the Pacemakers)
4) Fool In The Rain (Led Zeppelin)
5) Full of Fire ( Al Green)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme : Songs with F

1)Face Without A Soul ( Status Quo)
2) From Me to You (The Beatles)
3) Ferry cross the Mersey (Gerry and the Pacemakers)
4) Fool In The Rain (Led Zeppelin)
5) Full of Fire ( Al Green)
6) Fire And Rain (James Taylor)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme : Songs with F

1)Face Without A Soul ( Status Quo)
2) From Me to You (The Beatles)
3) Ferry cross the Mersey (Gerry and the Pacemakers)
4) Fool In The Rain (Led Zeppelin)
5) Full of Fire ( Al Green)
6) Fire And Rain (James Taylor)
7) Focus III (Focus)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme : Songs with F

1)Face Without A Soul ( Status Quo)
2) From Me to You (The Beatles)
3) Ferry cross the Mersey (Gerry and the Pacemakers)
4) Fool In The Rain (Led Zeppelin)
5) Full of Fire ( Al Green)
6) Fire And Rain (James Taylor)
7) Focus III (Focus)
8) Free (Phish)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme : Songs with F

1)Face Without A Soul ( Status Quo)
2) From Me to You (The Beatles)
3) Ferry cross the Mersey (Gerry and the Pacemakers)
4) Fool In The Rain (Led Zeppelin)
5) Full of Fire ( Al Green)
6) Fire And Rain (James Taylor)
7) Focus III (Focus)
8) Free (Phish)
9) Flatbush and Church Revisited (Masque/Vernon Reid)...if you've heard it you might get it stuck on your brain


----------



## Rogerx

Theme : Songs with F

1)Face Without A Soul ( Status Quo)
2) From Me to You (The Beatles)
3) Ferry cross the Mersey (Gerry and the Pacemakers)
4) Fool In The Rain (Led Zeppelin)
5) Full of Fire ( Al Green)
6) Fire And Rain (James Taylor)
7) Focus III (Focus)
8) Free (Phish)
9) Flatbush and Church Revisited (Masque/Vernon Reid)...if you've heard it you might get it stuck on your brain 
10)Fear Of The Dark - Iron Maiden


----------



## Rogerx

Theme :G

1)Green River ( Creedence Clearwater Revival)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme :G

1)Green River ( Creedence Clearwater Revival)
2) Green Eyed Lady (Sugarloaf)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme :G

1)Green River ( Creedence Clearwater Revival)
2) Green Eyed Lady (Sugarloaf)
3) Green Green Grass of Home (Tom Jones)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme :G

1)Green River ( Creedence Clearwater Revival)
2) Green Eyed Lady (Sugarloaf)
3) Green Green Grass of Home (Tom Jones)
4) Green Shirt (Elvis Costello)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme :G

1)Green River ( Creedence Clearwater Revival)
2) Green Eyed Lady (Sugarloaf)
3) Green Green Grass of Home (Tom Jones)
4) Green Shirt (Elvis Costello)
5) Guyute (Phish)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme :G

1)Green River ( Creedence Clearwater Revival)
2) Green Eyed Lady (Sugarloaf)
3) Green Green Grass of Home (Tom Jones)
4) Green Shirt (Elvis Costello)
5) Guyute (Fish)
6) Green island serenade (Vienna Teng)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme :G

1)Green River ( Creedence Clearwater Revival)
2) Green Eyed Lady (Sugarloaf)
3) Green Green Grass of Home (Tom Jones)
4) Green Shirt (Elvis Costello)
5) Guyute (Fish)
6) Green island serenade (Vienna Teng)
7) Girl, You'll Be a Woman Soon" (Neil Diamond. )


----------



## pianozach

Theme :G

1)Green River (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
2) Green Eyed Lady (Sugarloaf)
3) Green Green Grass of Home (Tom Jones)
4) Green Shirt (Elvis Costello)
5) Guyute (Fish)
6) Green island serenade (Vienna Teng)
7) Girl, You'll Be a Woman Soon (Neil Diamond)
8) Gimme Some Truth (John Lennon)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme :G

1)Green River ( Creedence Clearwater Revival)
2) Green Eyed Lady (Sugarloaf)
3) Green Green Grass of Home (Tom Jones)
4) Green Shirt (Elvis Costello)
5) Guyute (Phish)
6) Green island serenade (Vienna Teng)
7) Girl, You'll Be a Woman Soon" (Neil Diamond. )
8) Gimme Some Truth (John Lennon)
9) Going Mobile (Who)

Updated list


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme :G

1)Green River ( Creedence Clearwater Revival)
2) Green Eyed Lady (Sugarloaf)
3) Green Green Grass of Home (Tom Jones)
4) Green Shirt (Elvis Costello)
5) Guyute (Phish)
6) Green island serenade (Vienna Teng)
7) Girl, You'll Be a Woman Soon" (Neil Diamond. )
8) Gimme Some Truth (John Lennon)
9) Going Mobile (Who)
10) Ghosts (Dan Fogelberg)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: H

1) Heroes (David Bowie)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: H

1) Heroes (David Bowie)
2) Hound Dog (Elvis Presley)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: H

1) Heroes (David Bowie)
2) Hound Dog (Elvis Presley)
3) Heroine (Suede)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: H

1) Heroes (David Bowie)
2) Hound Dog (Elvis Presley)
3) Heroine (Suede)
4) Hat Shaped Hat (Ani Difranco)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: H

1) Heroes (David Bowie)
2) Hound Dog (Elvis Presley)
3) Heroine (Suede)
4) Hat Shaped Hat (Ani Difranco)
5) Hard Habit to Break (Chicago)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: H

1) Heroes (David Bowie)
2) Hound Dog (Elvis Presley)
3) Heroine (Suede)
4) Hat Shaped Hat (Ani Difranco)
5) Hard Habit to Break (Chicago)
6) How Do You Sleep? (John Lennon)


----------



## Bulldog

Theme: H

1) Heroes (David Bowie)
2) Hound Dog (Elvis Presley)
3) Heroine (Suede)
4) Hat Shaped Hat (Ani Difranco)
5) Hard Habit to Break (Chicago)
6) How Do You Sleep? (John Lennon)
7) Hard Day's Night (The Beatles)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: H

1) Heroes (David Bowie)
2) Hound Dog (Elvis Presley)
3) Heroine (Suede)
4) Hat Shaped Hat (Ani Difranco)
5) Hard Habit to Break (Chicago)
6) How Do You Sleep? (John Lennon)
7) Hard Day's Night (The Beatles)
8) Head Like A Hole ( Nine Inch Nails)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme: H

1) Heroes (David Bowie)
2) Hound Dog (Elvis Presley)
3) Heroine (Suede)
4) Hat Shaped Hat (Ani Difranco)
5) Hard Habit to Break (Chicago)
6) How Do You Sleep? (John Lennon)
7) Hard Day's Night (The Beatles)
8) Head Like A Hole ( Nine Inch Nails)
9) Heavy Metal (Sammy Hagar)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: H

1) Heroes (David Bowie)
2) Hound Dog (Elvis Presley)
3) Heroine (Suede)
4) Hat Shaped Hat (Ani Difranco)
5) Hard Habit to Break (Chicago)
6) How Do You Sleep? (John Lennon)
7) Hard Day's Night (The Beatles)
8) Head Like A Hole ( Nine Inch Nails)
9) Heavy Metal (Sammy Hagar)
10) Holiday (Green Day)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: I but not I. Titles staring with the letter I but not the word I.

1) India (Roxy Music)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: I but not I. Titles staring with the letter I but not the word I.

1) India (Roxy Music)
2) Icarus - Borne on the Wings of Steel (Kansas)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: I but not I. Titles staring with the letter I but not the word I.

1) India (Roxy Music)
2) Icarus - Borne on the Wings of Steel (Kansas)
3) Infatuation (Rod Stewart)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: I but not I. Titles staring with the letter I but not the word I.

1) India (Roxy Music)
2) Icarus - Borne on the Wings of Steel (Kansas)
3) Infatuation (Rod Stewart)
4) Imagine (John Lennon)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme: I but not I. Titles staring with the letter I but not the word I.

1) India (Roxy Music)
2) Icarus - Borne on the Wings of Steel (Kansas)
3) Infatuation (Rod Stewart)
4) Imagine (John Lennon)
5) Innerspirit (Soulfly)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: I but not I. Titles staring with the letter I but not the word I.

1) India (Roxy Music)
2) Icarus - Borne on the Wings of Steel (Kansas)
3) Infatuation (Rod Stewart)
4) Imagine (John Lennon)
5) Innerspirit (Soulfly)
6) Icculus (Phish)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: I but not I. Titles staring with the letter I but not the word I.

1) India (Roxy Music)
2) Icarus - Borne on the Wings of Steel (Kansas)
3) Infatuation (Rod Stewart)
4) Imagine (John Lennon)
5) Innerspirit (Soulfly)
6) Icculus (Phish)
7) Island in the Sun ( Harry Belafonte)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: I but not I. Titles staring with the letter I but not the word I.

1) India (Roxy Music)
2) Icarus - Borne on the Wings of Steel (Kansas)
3) Infatuation (Rod Stewart)
4) Imagine (John Lennon)
5) Innerspirit (Soulfly)
6) Icculus (Phish)
7) Island in the Sun ( Harry Belafonte)
8) Iron Man (Black Sabbath)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: I but not I. Titles staring with the letter I but not the word I.

1) India (Roxy Music)
2) Icarus - Borne on the Wings of Steel (Kansas)
3) Infatuation (Rod Stewart)
4) Imagine (John Lennon)
5) Innerspirit (Soulfly)
6) Icculus (Phish)
7) Island in the Sun ( Harry Belafonte)
8) Iron Man (Black Sabbath)
9) Idiot Wind (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: I but not I. Titles staring with the letter I but not the word I.

1) India (Roxy Music)
2) Icarus - Borne on the Wings of Steel (Kansas)
3) Infatuation (Rod Stewart)
4) Imagine (John Lennon)
5) Innerspirit (Soulfly)
6) Icculus (Phish)
7) Island in the Sun ( Harry Belafonte)
8) Iron Man (Black Sabbath)
9) Idiot Wind (Bob Dylan)
10) It's Impossible (Perry Como )


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: J 


1) Jambalaya (On The Bayou) )(The Carpenters )


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: J 


1) Jambalaya (On The Bayou) )(The Carpenters )
2) Jealousy (Natalie Merchant)


----------



## Open Book

New Theme: J


1) Jambalaya (On The Bayou) )(The Carpenters )
2) Jealousy (Natalie Merchant)
3) Jump (Van Halen)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: J


1) Jambalaya (On The Bayou) )(The Carpenters )
2) Jealousy (Natalie Merchant)
3) Jump (Van Halen)
4) Jesus Alone (Nick Cave & the Bad Seeds)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: J


1) Jambalaya (On The Bayou) )(The Carpenters )
2) Jealousy (Natalie Merchant)
3) Jump (Van Halen)
4) Jesus Alone (Nick Cave & the Bad Seeds)
5) Jesus Is Just Alright (Doobie Brothers)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme: J


1) Jambalaya (On The Bayou) )(The Carpenters )
2) Jealousy (Natalie Merchant)
3) Jump (Van Halen)
4) Jesus Alone (Nick Cave & the Bad Seeds)
5) Jesus Is Just Alright (Doobie Brothers)
6) Jealous guy (John Lennon)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New Theme: J


1) Jambalaya (On The Bayou) )(The Carpenters )
2) Jealousy (Natalie Merchant)
3) Jump (Van Halen)
4) Jesus Alone (Nick Cave & the Bad Seeds)
5) Jesus Is Just Alright (Doobie Brothers)
6) Jealous guy (John Lennon)
7) Jesus Built My Hotrod (Ministry)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: J


1) Jambalaya (On The Bayou) )(The Carpenters )
2) Jealousy (Natalie Merchant)
3) Jump (Van Halen)
4) Jesus Alone (Nick Cave & the Bad Seeds)
5) Jesus Is Just Alright (Doobie Brothers)
6) Jealous guy (John Lennon)
7) Jesus Built My Hotrod (Ministry)
8) Jump (Pointer Sisters)

Not the same song as #3.


----------



## Bulldog

New Theme: J


1) Jambalaya (On The Bayou) )(The Carpenters )
2) Jealousy (Natalie Merchant)
3) Jump (Van Halen)
4) Jesus Alone (Nick Cave & the Bad Seeds)
5) Jesus Is Just Alright (Doobie Brothers)
6) Jealous guy (John Lennon)
7) Jesus Built My Hotrod (Ministry)
8) Jump (Pointer Sisters)
9) Jumpin' Jack Flash (The Rolling Stones)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: J


1) Jambalaya (On The Bayou) )(The Carpenters )
2) Jealousy (Natalie Merchant)
3) Jump (Van Halen)
4) Jesus Alone (Nick Cave & the Bad Seeds)
5) Jesus Is Just Alright (Doobie Brothers)
6) Jealous guy (John Lennon)
7) Jesus Built My Hotrod (Ministry)
8) Jump (Pointer Sisters)
9) Jumpin' Jack Flash (The Rolling Stones)
10) Jolene ( Dolly Parton )


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: K

1) Know Your Enemy (Rage Against the Machine)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: K

1) Know Your Enemy (Rage Against the Machine)
2) Killer queen (Queen)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: K

1) Know Your Enemy (Rage Against the Machine)
2) Killer queen (Queen)
3) Keep On Running (The Spencer Davis Group)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: K

1) Know Your Enemy (Rage Against the Machine)
2) Killer queen (Queen)
3) Keep On Running (The Spencer Davis Group)
4) Kick (INXS)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: K

1) Know Your Enemy (Rage Against the Machine)
2) Killer queen (Queen)
3) Keep On Running (The Spencer Davis Group)
4) Kick (INXS)
5) K’arawi (Planting Song) (Yma Sumac)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: K

1) Know Your Enemy (Rage Against the Machine)
2) Killer queen (Queen)
3) Keep On Running (The Spencer Davis Group)
4) Kick (INXS)
5) K’arawi (Planting Song) (Yma Sumac)
6) Killed By Death (Motörhead)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: K

1) Know Your Enemy (Rage Against the Machine)
2) Killer queen (Queen)
3) Keep On Running (The Spencer Davis Group)
4) Kick (INXS)
5) K’arawi (Planting Song) (Yma Sumac)
6) Killed By Death (Motörhead)
7) Knock on wood (David Bowie)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: K

1) Know Your Enemy (Rage Against the Machine)
2) Killer queen (Queen)
3) Keep On Running (The Spencer Davis Group)
4) Kick (INXS)
5) K’arawi (Planting Song) (Yma Sumac)
6) Killed By Death (Motörhead)
7) Knock on wood (David Bowie)
8) Keep On Truckin' (Eddie Kendricks)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: K

1) Know Your Enemy (Rage Against the Machine)
2) Killer queen (Queen)
3) Keep On Running (The Spencer Davis Group)
4) Kick (INXS)
5) K’arawi (Planting Song) (Yma Sumac)
6) Killed By Death (Motörhead)
7) Knock on wood (David Bowie)
8) Keep On Truckin' (Eddie Kendricks)
9) Knock, Knock, Knocking On Heavens Door (Who's there, Bob Dylan)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: K

1) Know Your Enemy (Rage Against the Machine)
2) Killer queen (Queen)
3) Keep On Running (The Spencer Davis Group)
4) Kick (INXS)
5) K’arawi (Planting Song) (Yma Sumac)
6) Killed By Death (Motörhead)
7) Knock on wood (David Bowie)
8) Keep On Truckin' (Eddie Kendricks)
9) Knock, Knock, Knocking On Heavens Door (Who's there, Bob Dylan)
10) Kiss Them For Me (Siouxsie & The Banshees)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: L

1) Llama (Phish)


----------



## Open Book

New Theme: L

1) Llama (Phish)
2) Let It Bleed (The Rolling Stones)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: L

1) Llama (Phish)
2) Let It Bleed (The Rolling Stones)
3) Let it Be ( Beatles)


----------



## Bulldog

New Theme: L

1) Llama (Phish)
2) Let It Bleed (The Rolling Stones)
3) Let it Be ( Beatles)
4) Love Hurts (Nazareth)


----------



## pianozach

New Theme: L

1) Llama (Phish)
2) Let It Bleed (The Rolling Stones)
3) Let it Be (Beatles)
4) Love Hurts (Nazareth)
5) Lady (Styx)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: L

1) Llama (Phish)
2) Let It Bleed (The Rolling Stones)
3) Let it Be (Beatles)
4) Love Hurts (Nazareth)
5) Lady (Styx)
6) Love Stinks (J. Geils Band)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: L

1) Llama (Phish)
2) Let It Bleed (The Rolling Stones)
3) Let it Be (Beatles)
4) Love Hurts (Nazareth)
5) Lady (Styx)
6) Love Stinks (J. Geils Band)
7)Lazy Sunday afternoon ( Small Faces )


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: L

1) Llama (Phish)
2) Let It Bleed (The Rolling Stones)
3) Let it Be (Beatles)
4) Love Hurts (Nazareth)
5) Lady (Styx)
6) Love Stinks (J. Geils Band)
7)Lazy Sunday afternoon ( Small Faces )
8) Lady Marmalade (Labelle)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme: L

1) Llama (Phish)
2) Let It Bleed (The Rolling Stones)
3) Let it Be (Beatles)
4) Love Hurts (Nazareth)
5) Lady (Styx)
6) Love Stinks (J. Geils Band)
7)Lazy Sunday afternoon ( Small Faces )
8) Lady Marmalade (Labelle)
9) Lucifera (Lemming)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: L

1) Llama (Phish)
2) Let It Bleed (The Rolling Stones)
3) Let it Be (Beatles)
4) Love Hurts (Nazareth)
5) Lady (Styx)
6) Love Stinks (J. Geils Band)
7)Lazy Sunday afternoon ( Small Faces )
8) Lady Marmalade (Labelle)
9) Lucifera (Lemming)
10)Lady Godiva ( Peter and Gordon)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: M

1) Morning Has Broken (Cat Stevens)


----------



## Azol

New Theme: M

1) Morning Has Broken (Cat Stevens) 
2) Money for Nothing (Dire Straits)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme: M

1) Morning Has Broken (Cat Stevens)
2) Money for Nothing (Dire Straits)
3) Money money money (ABBA)


----------



## Aerobat

New Theme: M

1) Morning Has Broken (Cat Stevens)
2) Money for Nothing (Dire Straits)
3) Money money money (ABBA)
4) Montana (Frank Zappa)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: M

1) Morning Has Broken (Cat Stevens)
2) Money for Nothing (Dire Straits)
3) Money money money (ABBA)
4) Montana (Frank Zappa)
5) Monday, Monday ( Mama's & Papa's)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme: M

1) Morning Has Broken (Cat Stevens)
2) Money for Nothing (Dire Straits)
3) Money money money (ABBA)
4) Montana (Frank Zappa)
5) Monday, Monday ( Mama's & Papa's)
6) Massachusetts (Bee Gees)


----------



## pianozach

New Theme: M

1) Morning Has Broken (Cat Stevens)
2) Money for Nothing (Dire Straits)
3) Money money money (ABBA)
4) Montana (Frank Zappa)
5) Monday, Monday (Mama's & Papa's)
6) Massachusetts (Bee Gees)
7) More That a Feeling (Boston)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New Theme: M

1) Morning Has Broken (Cat Stevens)
2) Money for Nothing (Dire Straits)
3) Money money money (ABBA)
4) Montana (Frank Zappa)
5) Monday, Monday (Mama's & Papa's)
6) Massachusetts (Bee Gees)
7) More That a Feeling (Boston)
8) Martha (Tom Waits)


----------



## pianozach

New Theme: M

1) Morning Has Broken (Cat Stevens)
2) Money for Nothing (Dire Straits)
3) Money money money (ABBA)
4) Montana (Frank Zappa)
5) Monday, Monday (Mama's & Papa's)
6) Massachusetts (Bee Gees)
7) More That a Feeling (Boston)
8) Martha (Tom Waits)
9) Money (That's What I Want) (The Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: M

1) Morning Has Broken (Cat Stevens)
2) Money for Nothing (Dire Straits)
3) Money money money (ABBA)
4) Montana (Frank Zappa)
5) Monday, Monday (Mama's & Papa's)
6) Massachusetts (Bee Gees)
7) More That a Feeling (Boston)
8) Martha (Tom Waits)
9) Money (That's What I Want) (The Beatles)
10) Magic And Loss ( Lou Reed)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme ; N

1) Need All My Friends (Lynyrd Skynyrd)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme ; N

1) Need All My Friends (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
2) Napoleon (Ani Difranco)


----------



## SanAntone

New Theme ; N

1) Need All My Friends (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
2) Napoleon (Ani Difranco) 
3) Nowhere Man (The Beatles)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme ; N

1) Need All My Friends (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
2) Napoleon (Ani Difranco) 
3) Nowhere Man (The Beatles)
4) National Brotherhood Week (Tom Lehrer)


----------



## Open Book

New Theme ; N

1) Need All My Friends (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
2) Napoleon (Ani Difranco)
3) Nowhere Man (The Beatles)
4) National Brotherhood Week (Tom Lehrer)
5) Night Moves (Bob Seger)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme ; N

1) Need All My Friends (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
2) Napoleon (Ani Difranco)
3) Nowhere Man (The Beatles)
4) National Brotherhood Week (Tom Lehrer)
5) Night Moves (Bob Seger)
6) Narrow Way ( Bob Dylan)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme ; N

1) Need All My Friends (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
2) Napoleon (Ani Difranco)
3) Nowhere Man (The Beatles)
4) National Brotherhood Week (Tom Lehrer)
5) Night Moves (Bob Seger)
6) Narrow Way ( Bob Dylan)
7) Numb (U2)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme ; N

1) Need All My Friends (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
2) Napoleon (Ani Difranco)
3) Nowhere Man (The Beatles)
4) National Brotherhood Week (Tom Lehrer)
5) Night Moves (Bob Seger)
6) Narrow Way ( Bob Dylan)
7) Numb (U2)
8) Nightporter (Japan)


----------



## pianozach

New Theme ; N

1) Need All My Friends (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
2) Napoleon (Ani Difranco)
3) Nowhere Man (The Beatles)
4) National Brotherhood Week (Tom Lehrer)
5) Night Moves (Bob Seger)
6) Narrow Way ( Bob Dylan)
7) Numb (U2)
8) Nightporter (Japan)
9) Nevermore (U.K.)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme ; N

1) Need All My Friends (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
2) Napoleon (Ani Difranco)
3) Nowhere Man (The Beatles)
4) National Brotherhood Week (Tom Lehrer)
5) Night Moves (Bob Seger)
6) Narrow Way ( Bob Dylan)
7) Numb (U2)
8) Nightporter (Japan)
9) Nevermore (U.K.)
10) Nights in White Satin ( The Moody Blues )


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme : O

1) Ocean Spray (Manic Street Preachers)


----------



## Bulldog

New Theme : O

1) Ocean Spray (Manic Street Preachers)
2) Only The Lonely (Roy Orbison)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New Theme : O

1) Ocean Spray (Manic Street Preachers)
2) Only The Lonely (Roy Orbison)
3) Ogre Battle (Queen)


----------



## Azol

New Theme : O

1) Ocean Spray (Manic Street Preachers)
2) Only The Lonely (Roy Orbison)
3) Ogre Battle (Queen) 
4) Onward (Yes)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme : O

1) Ocean Spray (Manic Street Preachers)
2) Only The Lonely (Roy Orbison)
3) Ogre Battle (Queen)
4) Onward (Yes)
5) Orinico flow (Enya)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme : O

1) Ocean Spray (Manic Street Preachers)
2) Only The Lonely (Roy Orbison)
3) Ogre Battle (Queen)
4) Onward (Yes)
5) Orinico flow (Enya)
6) Over the Border ( Jimmy Cliff)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme : O

1) Ocean Spray (Manic Street Preachers)
2) Only The Lonely (Roy Orbison)
3) Ogre Battle (Queen)
4) Onward (Yes)
5) Orinico flow (Enya)
6) Over the Border ( Jimmy Cliff)
7) Ocean gipsy (Renaissance)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New Theme : O

1) Ocean Spray (Manic Street Preachers)
2) Only The Lonely (Roy Orbison)
3) Ogre Battle (Queen)
4) Onward (Yes)
5) Orinico flow (Enya)
6) Over the Border ( Jimmy Cliff)
7) Ocean gipsy (Renaissance)
8) Overkill (Motörhead)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme : O

1) Ocean Spray (Manic Street Preachers)
2) Only The Lonely (Roy Orbison)
3) Ogre Battle (Queen)
4) Onward (Yes)
5) Orinico flow (Enya)
6) Over the Border ( Jimmy Cliff)
7) Ocean gipsy (Renaissance)
8) Overkill (Motörhead)
9) Over The Hills And Far Away ( Led Zeppelin)


----------



## cougarjuno

New Theme : O

1) Ocean Spray (Manic Street Preachers)
2) Only The Lonely (Roy Orbison)
3) Ogre Battle (Queen)
4) Onward (Yes)
5) Orinico flow (Enya)
6) Over the Border ( Jimmy Cliff)
7) Ocean gipsy (Renaissance)
8) Overkill (Motörhead)
9) Over The Hills And Far Away ( Led Zeppelin)
10) On the Turning Away (Pink Floyd)


----------



## cougarjuno

New Theme : P

1) Proud Mary (Creedence Clearwater Revival)


----------



## pianozach

New Theme : P

1) Proud Mary (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
2) Parallels (Yes)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme : P

1) Proud Mary (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
2) Parallels (Yes)
3) Paradise by the dashboard light. ( Meat Loaf)


----------



## cougarjuno

New Theme : P

1) Proud Mary (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
2) Parallels (Yes)
3) Paradise by the dashboard light. ( Meat Loaf)
4) Pretzel Logic (Steely Dan)


----------



## pianozach

New Theme : P

1) Proud Mary (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
2) Parallels (Yes)
3) Paradise By the Dashboard Light (Meat Loaf)
4) Pretzel Logic (Steely Dan)
5) Polythene Pam (The Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme : P

1) Proud Mary (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
2) Parallels (Yes)
3) Paradise By the Dashboard Light (Meat Loaf)
4) Pretzel Logic (Steely Dan)
5) Polythene Pam (The Beatles)
6) Painkiller( Judas Priest)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme : P

1) Proud Mary (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
2) Parallels (Yes)
3) Paradise By the Dashboard Light (Meat Loaf)
4) Pretzel Logic (Steely Dan)
5) Polythene Pam (The Beatles)
6) Painkiller( Judas Priest)
7) Polythene Pam (Beatles)


----------



## Aerobat

New Theme : P

1) Proud Mary (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
2) Parallels (Yes)
3) Paradise By the Dashboard Light (Meat Loaf)
4) Pretzel Logic (Steely Dan)
5) Polythene Pam (The Beatles)
6) Painkiller( Judas Priest)
7) Polythene Pam (Beatles)
8) Punky's Whips (Frank Zappa)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme : P

1) Proud Mary (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
2) Parallels (Yes)
3) Paradise By the Dashboard Light (Meat Loaf)
4) Pretzel Logic (Steely Dan)
5) Polythene Pam (The Beatles)
6) Painkiller( Judas Priest)
7) Polythene Pam (Beatles)
8) Punky's Whips (Frank Zappa)
9) People are people (Depeche Mode)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme : P

1) Proud Mary (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
2) Parallels (Yes)
3) Paradise By the Dashboard Light (Meat Loaf)
4) Pretzel Logic (Steely Dan)
5) Polythene Pam (The Beatles)
6) Painkiller( Judas Priest)
7) Polythene Pam (Beatles)
8) Punky's Whips (Frank Zappa)
9) People are people (Depeche Mode)
10)People Alone (Randy Crawford)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme : Q

1) Question (The Moody Blues)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New Theme : Q

1) Question (The Moody Blues)
2) Quest for Fire (Iron Maiden)


----------



## Aerobat

New Theme : Q

1) Question (The Moody Blues)
2) Quest for Fire (Iron Maiden)
3) Quicksand (Bjork)


----------



## Art Rock

New Theme : Q

1) Question (The Moody Blues)
2) Quest for Fire (Iron Maiden)
3) Quicksand (Bjork)
4) Queen Jacula (Lemming)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme : Q

1) Question (The Moody Blues)
2) Quest for Fire (Iron Maiden)
3) Quicksand (Bjork)
4) Queen Jacula (Lemming)
5) Quando, Quando, Quando (Tell Me When) -(Pat Boone)


----------



## pianozach

Rogerx said:


> New Theme : P
> 
> 1) Proud Mary (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
> 2) Parallels (Yes)
> 3) Paradise By the Dashboard Light (Meat Loaf)
> 4) Pretzel Logic (Steely Dan)
> 5) Polythene Pam (The Beatles)
> 6) Painkiller (Judas Priest)
> 7) Polythene Pam (Beatles)
> 8) Punky's Whips (Frank Zappa)
> 9) People are people (Depeche Mode)
> 10)People Alone (Randy Crawford)


New Theme : P

1) Proud Mary (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
2) Parallels (Yes)
3) Paradise By the Dashboard Light (Meat Loaf)
4) Pretzel Logic (Steely Dan)
5) Polythene Pam (The Beatles)
6) Painkiller( Judas Priest)
7) Punky's Whips (Frank Zappa)
8) People are people (Depeche Mode)
9) People Alone (Randy Crawford)
10) Punky's Dilemma (Simon & Garfunkel)

-------------------------------------------------------------------

New Theme : Q

1) Question (The Moody Blues)
2) Quest for Fire (Iron Maiden)
3) Quicksand (Bjork)
4) Queen Jacula (Lemming)
5) Quando, Quando, Quando (Tell Me When) (Pat Boone)
6) Quicksilver (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Open Book

New Theme : Q

1) Question (The Moody Blues)
2) Quest for Fire (Iron Maiden)
3) Quicksand (Bjork)
4) Queen Jacula (Lemming)
5) Quando, Quando, Quando (Tell Me When) (Pat Boone)
6) Quicksilver (Pink Floyd)
7) Queen of the Silver Dollar (Emmylou Harris)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New Theme : Q

1) Question (The Moody Blues)
2) Quest for Fire (Iron Maiden)
3) Quicksand (Bjork)
4) Queen Jacula (Lemming)
5) Quando, Quando, Quando (Tell Me When) (Pat Boone)
6) Quicksilver (Pink Floyd)
7) Queen of the Silver Dollar (Emmylou Harris)
8) Queen of the Reich (Queensryche)


----------



## cougarjuno

New Theme : Q

1) Question (The Moody Blues)
2) Quest for Fire (Iron Maiden)
3) Quicksand (Bjork)
4) Queen Jacula (Lemming)
5) Quando, Quando, Quando (Tell Me When) (Pat Boone)
6) Quicksilver (Pink Floyd)
7) Queen of the Silver Dollar (Emmylou Harris)
8) Queen of the Reich (Queensryche)
9) Queen Bitch (David Bowie)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme : Q

1) Question (The Moody Blues)
2) Quest for Fire (Iron Maiden)
3) Quicksand (Bjork)
4) Queen Jacula (Lemming)
5) Quando, Quando, Quando (Tell Me When) (Pat Boone)
6) Quicksilver (Pink Floyd)
7) Queen of the Silver Dollar (Emmylou Harris)
8) Queen of the Reich (Queensryche)
9) Queen Bitch (David Bowie)
10) Que Sera, Sera (Whatever Will Be, Will Be) ( Doris Day)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: R

1) Racing In The Street ( Bruce Springsteen)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: R

1) Racing In The Street ( Bruce Springsteen)
2) Radio Song (REM)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: R

1) Racing In The Street ( Bruce Springsteen)
2) Radio Song (REM)
3) Renee (Talk Talk)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: R

1) Racing In The Street ( Bruce Springsteen)
2) Radio Song (REM)
3) Renee (Talk Talk)
4) Ride the Lightning (Metallica)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: R

1) Racing In The Street ( Bruce Springsteen)
2) Radio Song (REM)
3) Renee (Talk Talk)
4) Ride the Lightning (Metallica)
5) Ripples (Genesis)


----------



## Aerobat

New theme: R

1) Racing In The Street ( Bruce Springsteen)
2) Radio Song (REM)
3) Renee (Talk Talk)
4) Ride the Lightning (Metallica)
5) Ripples (Genesis)
6) Road Ladies (Frank Zappa)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: R

1) Racing In The Street (Bruce Springsteen)
2) Radio Song (REM)
3) Renee (Talk Talk)
4) Ride the Lightning (Metallica)
5) Ripples (Genesis)
6) Road Ladies (Frank Zappa) 
7) Rumor Has It (Adele)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: R

1) Racing In The Street (Bruce Springsteen)
2) Radio Song (REM)
3) Renee (Talk Talk)
4) Ride the Lightning (Metallica)
5) Ripples (Genesis)
6) Road Ladies (Frank Zappa)
7) Rumor Has It (Adele)
8) Red Red Wine (UB40)


----------



## Bulldog

New theme: R

1) Racing In The Street (Bruce Springsteen)
2) Radio Song (REM)
3) Renee (Talk Talk)
4) Ride the Lightning (Metallica)
5) Ripples (Genesis)
6) Road Ladies (Frank Zappa)
7) Rumor Has It (Adele)
8) Red Red Wine (UB40)
9) Raindrops Keep Fallin' on my Head (B.J. Thomas)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: R

1) Racing In The Street (Bruce Springsteen)
2) Radio Song (REM)
3) Renee (Talk Talk)
4) Ride the Lightning (Metallica)
5) Ripples (Genesis)
6) Road Ladies (Frank Zappa)
7) Rumor Has It (Adele)
8) Red Red Wine (UB40)
9) Raindrops Keep Fallin' on my Head (B.J. Thomas)
10) Rebel Yell (Billy Idol)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

S for new theme

1) Sound of Silence (Simon & Garfunkel)


----------



## Art Rock

S for new theme

1) Sound of Silence (Simon & Garfunkel)
2) Samba pa ti (Santana)


----------



## Rogerx

S for new theme

1) Sound of Silence (Simon & Garfunkel)
2) Samba pa ti (Santana)
3) Send in the clowns (Judy Collins)


----------



## Aerobat

S for new theme

1) Sound of Silence (Simon & Garfunkel)
2) Samba pa ti (Santana)
3) Send in the clowns (Judy Collins)
4) Son of Suzy Creamcheese (Frank Zappa)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

S for new theme

1) Sound of Silence (Simon & Garfunkel)
2) Samba pa ti (Santana)
3) Send in the clowns (Judy Collins)
4) Son of Suzy Creamcheese (Frank Zappa)
5) South of Heaven (Slayer)


----------



## Rogerx

S for new theme

1) Sound of Silence (Simon & Garfunkel)
2) Samba pa ti (Santana)
3) Send in the clowns (Judy Collins)
4) Son of Suzy Creamcheese (Frank Zappa)
5) South of Heaven (Slayer)
6) Sad Sweet Dreamer ( Sweet Sensation)


----------



## cougarjuno

S for new theme

1) Sound of Silence (Simon & Garfunkel)
2) Samba pa ti (Santana)
3) Send in the clowns (Judy Collins)
4) Son of Suzy Creamcheese (Frank Zappa)
5) South of Heaven (Slayer)
6) Sad Sweet Dreamer ( Sweet Sensation)
7) Sad-Eyed Lady of the Lowlands (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

S for new theme

1) Sound of Silence (Simon & Garfunkel)
2) Samba pa ti (Santana)
3) Send in the clowns (Judy Collins)
4) Son of Suzy Creamcheese (Frank Zappa)
5) South of Heaven (Slayer)
6) Sad Sweet Dreamer ( Sweet Sensation)
7) Sad-Eyed Lady of the Lowlands (Bob Dylan)
8) Suck My Kiss (Red Hot Chili Peppers)


----------



## Art Rock

S for new theme

1) Sound of Silence (Simon & Garfunkel)
2) Samba pa ti (Santana)
3) Send in the clowns (Judy Collins)
4) Son of Suzy Creamcheese (Frank Zappa)
5) South of Heaven (Slayer)
6) Sad Sweet Dreamer ( Sweet Sensation)
7) Sad-Eyed Lady of the Lowlands (Bob Dylan)
8) Suck My Kiss (Red Hot Chili Peppers)
9) Star (Stealers Wheel)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

S for new theme

1) Sound of Silence (Simon & Garfunkel)
2) Samba pa ti (Santana)
3) Send in the clowns (Judy Collins)
4) Son of Suzy Creamcheese (Frank Zappa)
5) South of Heaven (Slayer)
6) Sad Sweet Dreamer ( Sweet Sensation)
7) Sad-Eyed Lady of the Lowlands (Bob Dylan)
8) Suck My Kiss (Red Hot Chili Peppers)
9) Star (Stealers Wheel)
10) Starstruck (Rainbow)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

T is theme new...(I actually went to V first haha)

1) True Colors (Cyndi Lauper)


----------



## Art Rock

T is theme new...

1) True Colors (Cyndi Lauper)
2) Talk Talk (Talk Talk)


----------



## Rogerx

T is theme new...

1) True Colors (Cyndi Lauper)
2) Talk Talk (Talk Talk)
3) Take A Chance On Me ( ABBA)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

T is theme new...

1) True Colors (Cyndi Lauper)
2) Talk Talk (Talk Talk)
3) Take A Chance On Me ( ABBA)
4) Triumph of Death (Vader)


----------



## Aerobat

T is theme new...

1) True Colors (Cyndi Lauper)
2) Talk Talk (Talk Talk)
3) Take A Chance On Me ( ABBA)
4) Triumph of Death (Vader)
5) The Evil Prince (Frank Zappa)


----------



## pianozach

T is theme new...

1) True Colors (Cyndi Lauper)
2) Talk Talk (Talk Talk)
3) Take A Chance On Me (ABBA)
4) Triumph of Death (Vader)
5) The Evil Prince (Frank Zappa)
6) Tiny Dancer (Elton John)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

T is theme new...

1) True Colors (Cyndi Lauper)
2) Talk Talk (Talk Talk)
3) Take A Chance On Me (ABBA)
4) Triumph of Death (Vader)
5) The Evil Prince (Frank Zappa)
6) Tiny Dancer (Elton John)
7) T'Mershi Duween (Zappa)


----------



## Art Rock

T is theme new...

1) True Colors (Cyndi Lauper)
2) Talk Talk (Talk Talk)
3) Take A Chance On Me (ABBA)
4) Triumph of Death (Vader)
5) The Evil Prince (Frank Zappa)
6) Tiny Dancer (Elton John)
7) T'Mershi Duween (Zappa)
8) Telstar (Tornadoes)


----------



## Rogerx

T is theme new...

1) True Colors (Cyndi Lauper)
2) Talk Talk (Talk Talk)
3) Take A Chance On Me (ABBA)
4) Triumph of Death (Vader)
5) The Evil Prince (Frank Zappa)
6) Tiny Dancer (Elton John)
7) T'Mershi Duween (Zappa)
8) Telstar (Tornadoes)
9) They Can't Take That Away from Me ( Fred Astaire)


----------



## Art Rock

T is theme new...

1) True Colors (Cyndi Lauper)
2) Talk Talk (Talk Talk)
3) Take A Chance On Me (ABBA)
4) Triumph of Death (Vader)
5) The Evil Prince (Frank Zappa)
6) Tiny Dancer (Elton John)
7) T'Mershi Duween (Zappa)
8) Telstar (Tornadoes)
9) They Can't Take That Away from Me ( Fred Astaire)
10) Take a chance with me (Roxy Music)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme... U guessed it.

1) Under the bridge (RHCP)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme... U guessed it.

1) Under the bridge (RHCP)
2) Ulterior Exterior (Napalm Death)


----------



## Azol

New theme... U guessed it.

1) Under the bridge (RHCP)
2) Ulterior Exterior (Napalm Death) 
3) Unquiet Slumbers For The Sleepers (Genesis)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme... U guessed it.

1) Under the bridge (RHCP)
2) Ulterior Exterior (Napalm Death)
3) Unquiet Slumbers For The Sleepers (Genesis)
4) Under the Sun (Marillion)


----------



## pianozach

New theme... U guessed it.

1) Under the bridge (RHCP)
2) Ulterior Exterior (Napalm Death)
3) Unquiet Slumbers For The Sleepers (Genesis)
4) Under the Sun (Marillion)
5) Unwritten (Natasha Bedingfield)


----------



## Aerobat

New theme... U guessed it.

1) Under the bridge (RHCP)
2) Ulterior Exterior (Napalm Death)
3) Unquiet Slumbers For The Sleepers (Genesis)
4) Under the Sun (Marillion)
5) Unwritten (Natasha Bedingfield)
6) Uncle Remus (Frank Zappa)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme... U guessed it.

1) Under the bridge (RHCP)
2) Ulterior Exterior (Napalm Death)
3) Unquiet Slumbers For The Sleepers (Genesis)
4) Under the Sun (Marillion)
5) Unwritten (Natasha Bedingfield)
6) Uncle Remus (Frank Zappa)
7) Under the moon of love (Showaddywaddy)


----------



## Azol

New theme... U guessed it.

1) Under the bridge (RHCP)
2) Ulterior Exterior (Napalm Death)
3) Unquiet Slumbers For The Sleepers (Genesis)
4) Under the Sun (Marillion)
5) Unwritten (Natasha Bedingfield)
6) Uncle Remus (Frank Zappa)
7) Under the moon of love (Showaddywaddy)
8) Uncle John's Band (Grateful Dead)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme... U guessed it.

1) Under the bridge (RHCP)
2) Ulterior Exterior (Napalm Death)
3) Unquiet Slumbers For The Sleepers (Genesis)
4) Under the Sun (Marillion)
5) Unwritten (Natasha Bedingfield)
6) Uncle Remus (Frank Zappa)
7) Under the moon of love (Showaddywaddy)
8) Uncle John's Band (Grateful Dead)
9) Unchained (Van Halen)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme... U guessed it.

1) Under the bridge (RHCP)
2) Ulterior Exterior (Napalm Death)
3) Unquiet Slumbers For The Sleepers (Genesis)
4) Under the Sun (Marillion)
5) Unwritten (Natasha Bedingfield)
6) Uncle Remus (Frank Zappa)
7) Under the moon of love (Showaddywaddy)
8) Uncle John's Band (Grateful Dead)
9) Unchained (Van Halen)
10) Uncertain smile (the The)


----------



## pianozach

...................................


----------



## Art Rock

Songs starting with, well, V?

1) Vienna (Ultravox)


----------



## cougarjuno

Songs starting with, well, V?

1) Vienna (Ultravox)
2) Victoria (The Kinks)


----------



## Bulldog

Songs starting with, well, V?

1) Vienna (Ultravox)
2) Victoria (The Kinks)
3) Ventura Highway (America)


----------



## pianozach

Songs starting with, well, V?

1) Vienna (Ultravox)
2) Victoria (The Kinks)
3) Ventura Highway (America)
4) Valotte (Julian Lennon)


----------



## Open Book

Songs starting with, well, V?

1) Vienna (Ultravox)
2) Victoria (The Kinks)
3) Ventura Highway (America)
4) Valotte (Julian Lennon)
5) Voices Carry ('Til Tuesday)


----------



## cougarjuno

Songs starting with, well, V?

1) Vienna (Ultravox)
2) Victoria (The Kinks)
3) Ventura Highway (America)
4) Valotte (Julian Lennon)
5) Voices Carry ('Til Tuesday)
6) Victim of Love (Eagles)


----------



## Open Book

Songs starting with, well, V?

1) Vienna (Ultravox)
2) Victoria (The Kinks)
3) Ventura Highway (America)
4) Valotte (Julian Lennon)
5) Voices Carry ('Til Tuesday)
6) Victim of Love (Eagles)
7) Village Green (The Kinks)


----------



## Rogerx

Songs starting with, well, V?

1) Vienna (Ultravox)
2) Victoria (The Kinks)
3) Ventura Highway (America)
4) Valotte (Julian Lennon)
5) Voices Carry ('Til Tuesday)
6) Victim of Love (Eagles)
7) Village Green (The Kinks)
8) Valentine's Day ( James Taylor)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Songs starting with, well, V?

1) Vienna (Ultravox)
2) Victoria (The Kinks)
3) Ventura Highway (America)
4) Valotte (Julian Lennon)
5) Voices Carry ('Til Tuesday)
6) Victim of Love (Eagles)
7) Village Green (The Kinks)
8) Valentine's Day ( James Taylor)
9) Vienna (Billy Joel)

Not the same as #1.


----------



## Rogerx

Songs starting with, well, V?

1) Vienna (Ultravox)
2) Victoria (The Kinks)
3) Ventura Highway (America)
4) Valotte (Julian Lennon)
5) Voices Carry ('Til Tuesday)
6) Victim of Love (Eagles)
7) Village Green (The Kinks)
8) Valentine's Day ( James Taylor)
9) Vienna (Billy Joel)
10)Valium Skies ( The Verve)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: W

1) Waiting For The Sun ( The Doors)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: W

1) Waiting For The Sun ( The Doors)
2) Wovoka (Redbone)


----------



## Azol

New theme: W

1) Waiting For The Sun ( The Doors)
2) Wovoka (Redbone) 
3) Why Worry (Dire Straits)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: W

1) Waiting For The Sun ( The Doors)
2) Wovoka (Redbone)
3) Why Worry (Dire Straits)
4) Words are dead (Agnes Obel)


----------



## Azol

New theme: W

1) Waiting For The Sun ( The Doors)
2) Wovoka (Redbone)
3) Why Worry (Dire Straits)
4) Words are dead (Agnes Obel)
5) Words (Beetween the Lines of Age) (Neil Young)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: W

1) Waiting For The Sun ( The Doors)
2) Wovoka (Redbone)
3) Why Worry (Dire Straits)
4) Words are dead (Agnes Obel)
5) Words (Beetween the Lines of Age) (Neil Young)
6) War Pigs (Black Sabbath)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: W

1) Waiting For The Sun ( The Doors)
2) Wovoka (Redbone)
3) Why Worry (Dire Straits)
4) Words are dead (Agnes Obel)
5) Words (Beetween the Lines of Age) (Neil Young)
6) War Pigs (Black Sabbath)
7) Wonderful world ( Louis Armstrong)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: W

1) Waiting For The Sun ( The Doors)
2) Wovoka (Redbone)
3) Why Worry (Dire Straits)
4) Words are dead (Agnes Obel)
5) Words (Beetween the Lines of Age) (Neil Young)
6) War Pigs (Black Sabbath)
7) Wonderful world ( Louis Armstrong)
8) Wonderwall (Oasis)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: W

1) Waiting For The Sun ( The Doors)
2) Wovoka (Redbone)
3) Why Worry (Dire Straits)
4) Words are dead (Agnes Obel)
5) Words (Beetween the Lines of Age) (Neil Young)
6) War Pigs (Black Sabbath)
7) Wonderful world ( Louis Armstrong)
8) Wonderwall (Oasis)
9) Writer In The Sun (Donovan)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: W

1) Waiting For The Sun (The Doors)
2) Wovoka (Redbone)
3) Why Worry (Dire Straits)
4) Words are dead (Agnes Obel)
5) Words (Beetween the Lines of Age) (Neil Young)
6) War Pigs (Black Sabbath)
7) Wonderful world ( Louis Armstrong)
8) Wonderwall (Oasis)
9) Writer In The Sun (Donovan)
10) Wouldn't It Be Nice? (The Beach Boys)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: *X*

1) Xtabay (Lure of the Unknown Love) (Yma Sumac)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: X

1) Xtabay (Lure of the Unknown Love) (Yma Sumac)
2) Xanadu (Rush)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: X

1) Xtabay (Lure of the Unknown Love) (Yma Sumac)
2) Xanadu (Rush)
3) XM (Paul Kantner & Jefferson Starship)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: X

1) Xtabay (Lure of the Unknown Love) (Yma Sumac)
2) Xanadu (Rush)
3) XM (Paul Kantner & Jefferson Starship)
4) Xanadu (ELO and ONJ)

A different song.


----------



## pianozach

Theme: X

1) Xtabay (Lure of the Unknown Love) (Yma Sumac)
2) Xanadu (Rush)
3) XM (Paul Kantner & Jefferson Starship)
4) Xanadu (ELO and ONJ)
5) X.S. Jazz (Michael Grange)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: X

1) Xtabay (Lure of the Unknown Love) (Yma Sumac)
2) Xanadu (Rush)
3) XM (Paul Kantner & Jefferson Starship)
4) Xanadu (ELO and ONJ)
5) X.S. Jazz (Michael Grange)
6) Xenophobia (Bill Sutton)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: X

1) Xtabay (Lure of the Unknown Love) (Yma Sumac)
2) Xanadu (Rush)
3) XM (Paul Kantner & Jefferson Starship)
4) Xanadu (ELO and ONJ)
5) X.S. Jazz (Michael Grange)
6) Xenophobia (Bill Sutton)
7) X Offender ( Blondie)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: X

1) Xtabay (Lure of the Unknown Love) (Yma Sumac)
2) Xanadu (Rush)
3) XM (Paul Kantner & Jefferson Starship)
4) Xanadu (ELO and ONJ)
5) X.S. Jazz (Michael Grange)
6) Xenophobia (Bill Sutton)
7) X Offender ( Blondie)
8) Xi Liang (Gigi Leung)

I have my wife to thank for knowing this song. It's one of my favourites in mandarin.


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: X

1) Xtabay (Lure of the Unknown Love) (Yma Sumac)
2) Xanadu (Rush)
3) XM (Paul Kantner & Jefferson Starship)
4) Xanadu (ELO and ONJ)
5) X.S. Jazz (Michael Grange)
6) Xenophobia (Bill Sutton)
7) X Offender ( Blondie)
8) Xi Liang (Gigi Leung)
9) Xoxoxo (The Black Eyed Peas)


----------



## Starving Wolf

There are probably some songs that start with Xmas, but, sadly, I don't know any, myself.


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: X

1) Xtabay (Lure of the Unknown Love) (Yma Sumac)
2) Xanadu (Rush)
3) XM (Paul Kantner & Jefferson Starship)
4) Xanadu (ELO and ONJ)
5) X.S. Jazz (Michael Grange)
6) Xenophobia (Bill Sutton)
7) X Offender ( Blondie)
8) Xi Liang (Gigi Leung)
9) Xoxoxo (The Black Eyed Peas) 
10) XO - Kelsea Ballerini

Theme: Y

1) Your Smiling Face (James Taylor)


----------



## Bulldog

Theme: Y

1) Your Smiling Face (James Taylor)
2) Yesterday (The Beatles)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Y

1) Your Smiling Face (James Taylor)
2) Yesterday (The Beatles)
3) You Can't Do That (The Beatles)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Y

1) Your Smiling Face (James Taylor)
2) Yesterday (The Beatles)
3) You Can't Do That (The Beatles)
4) Yellow (Coldplay)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme: Y

1) Your Smiling Face (James Taylor)
2) Yesterday (The Beatles)
3) You Can't Do That (The Beatles)
4) Yellow (Coldplay)
5) You Said It All (Ozzy)


----------



## Bulldog

Theme: Y

1) Your Smiling Face (James Taylor)
2) Yesterday (The Beatles)
3) You Can't Do That (The Beatles)
4) Yellow (Coldplay)
5) You Said It All (Ozzy)
6) Young Love (Sonny James)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Y

1) Your Smiling Face (James Taylor)
2) Yesterday (The Beatles)
3) You Can't Do That (The Beatles)
4) Yellow (Coldplay)
5) You Said It All (Ozzy)
6) Young Love (Sonny James)
7) Yellow river (Christie)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Y

1) Your Smiling Face (James Taylor)
2) Yesterday (The Beatles)
3) You Can't Do That (The Beatles)
4) Yellow (Coldplay)
5) You Said It All (Ozzy)
6) Young Love (Sonny James)
7) Yellow river (Christie)
8) Yester-Me, Yester-You, Yesterday (Stevie Wonder)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme: Y

1) Your Smiling Face (James Taylor)
2) Yesterday (The Beatles)
3) You Can't Do That (The Beatles)
4) Yellow (Coldplay)
5) You Said It All (Ozzy)
6) Young Love (Sonny James)
7) Yellow river (Christie)
8) Yester-Me, Yester-You, Yesterday (Stevie Wonder)
9) Yeah Right (Girlschool)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: Y

1) Your Smiling Face (James Taylor)
2) Yesterday (The Beatles)
3) You Can't Do That (The Beatles)
4) Yellow (Coldplay)
5) You Said It All (Ozzy)
6) Young Love (Sonny James)
7) Yellow river (Christie)
8) Yester-Me, Yester-You, Yesterday (Stevie Wonder)
9) Yeah Right (Girlschool)
10) Your Silent Face (New Order)

Theme: Z 

1) Zombie Zoo (Tom Petty)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme: Z 

1) Zombie Zoo (Tom Petty)
2) Zombie Stomp (Ozzy)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Z 

1) Zombie Zoo (Tom Petty)
2) Zombie Stomp (Ozzy)
3) Zomby Woof (Frank Zappa)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Z 

1) Zombie Zoo (Tom Petty)
2) Zombie Stomp (Ozzy)
3) Zomby Woof (Frank Zappa)
4) Zombie Jamboree (Harry Belafonte)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Z

1) Zombie Zoo (Tom Petty)
2) Zombie Stomp (Ozzy)
3) Zomby Woof (Frank Zappa)
4) Zombie Jamboree (Harry Belafonte)
5) Zabadak (Dave Dee Dozy Beaky Mick & Titch)


----------



## Open Book

Not another zombie. There's hope for this theme.


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Z

1) Zombie Zoo (Tom Petty)
2) Zombie Stomp (Ozzy)
3) Zomby Woof (Frank Zappa)
4) Zombie Jamboree (Harry Belafonte)
5) Zabadak (Dave Dee Dozy Beaky Mick & Titch)
6) Zanzibar (Billy Joel)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Z

1) Zombie Zoo (Tom Petty)
2) Zombie Stomp (Ozzy)
3) Zomby Woof (Frank Zappa)
4) Zombie Jamboree (Harry Belafonte)
5) Zabadak (Dave Dee Dozy Beaky Mick & Titch)
6) Zanzibar (Billy Joel)
7) Zachary and Jennifer (John Denver)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Z

1) Zombie Zoo (Tom Petty)
2) Zombie Stomp (Ozzy)
3) Zomby Woof (Frank Zappa)
4) Zombie Jamboree (Harry Belafonte)
5) Zabadak (Dave Dee Dozy Beaky Mick & Titch)
6) Zanzibar (Billy Joel)
7) Zachary and Jennifer (John Denver)
8) Zebulon ( Rufus Wainwright)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: Z

1) Zombie Zoo (Tom Petty)
2) Zombie Stomp (Ozzy)
3) Zomby Woof (Frank Zappa)
4) Zombie Jamboree (Harry Belafonte)
5) Zabadak (Dave Dee Dozy Beaky Mick & Titch)
6) Zanzibar (Billy Joel)
7) Zachary and Jennifer (John Denver)
8) Zebulon ( Rufus Wainwright)
9) Zorba's Dance (Zorba the Greek original soundtrack)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Z

1) Zombie Zoo (Tom Petty)
2) Zombie Stomp (Ozzy)
3) Zomby Woof (Frank Zappa)
4) Zombie Jamboree (Harry Belafonte)
5) Zabadak (Dave Dee Dozy Beaky Mick & Titch)
6) Zanzibar (Billy Joel)
7) Zachary and Jennifer (John Denver)
8) Zebulon ( Rufus Wainwright)
9) Zorba's Dance (Zorba the Greek original soundtrack)
10) Zip-A-Dee-Doo-Dah (James Baskett)


----------



## Starving Wolf

OK, let's try a more challenging version of the "Starts With" theme: the entries in the list must be in ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once. Starting titles with the words "A" or "An" is fine too.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

New Theme: Songs Starting with A. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Abacab (Genesis)


----------



## Art Rock

OK, let's try a more challenging version of the "Starts With" theme: the entries in the list must be in ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once. Starting titles with the words "A" or "An" is fine too.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

New Theme: Songs Starting with A. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Abacab (Genesis)
2) Abba-esque (Erasure)


----------



## Starving Wolf

OK, let's try a more challenging version of the "Starts With" theme: the entries in the list must be in ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once. Starting titles with the words "A" or "An" is fine too.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

New Theme: Songs Starting with A. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Abacab (Genesis)
2) Abba-esque (Erasure)
3) A Boy Named Sue (Johnny Cash)


----------



## Open Book

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once. Starting titles with the words "A" or "An" is fine too.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

New Theme: Songs Starting with A. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Abacab (Genesis)
2) Abba-esque (Erasure)
3) A Boy Named Sue (Johnny Cash)
4) Add It Up (The Kinks)


----------



## Art Rock

You guys missed ABC (Jackson Five) and Abracadabra (Steve Miller Band). :tiphat:

ETA and Action and A day in the life....


----------



## Art Rock

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once. Starting titles with the words "A" or "An" is fine too.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

New Theme: Songs Starting with A. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Abacab (Genesis)
2) Abba-esque (Erasure)
3) A Boy Named Sue (Johnny Cash)
4) Add It Up (The Kinks)
5) Adia (Sarah MacLachlan)


----------



## cougarjuno

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once. Starting titles with the words "A" or "An" is fine too.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

New Theme: Songs Starting with A. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Abacab (Genesis)
2) Abba-esque (Erasure)
3) A Boy Named Sue (Johnny Cash)
4) Add It Up (The Kinks)
5) Adia (Sarah MacLachlan)
6) Afraid of Sunlight (Marillion)


----------



## Rogerx

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once. Starting titles with the words "A" or "An" is fine too.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

New Theme: Songs Starting with A. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Abacab (Genesis)
2) Abba-esque (Erasure)
3) A Boy Named Sue (Johnny Cash)
4) Add It Up (The Kinks)
5) Adia (Sarah MacLachlan)
6) Afraid of Sunlight (Marillion)
7) Against The Wind ( Bob Seger)


----------



## pianozach

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once. Starting titles with the words "A" or "An" is fine too.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

New Theme: Songs Starting with A. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Abacab (Genesis)
2) Abba-esque (Erasure)
3) A Boy Named Sue (Johnny Cash)
4) Add It Up (The Kinks)
5) Adia (Sarah MacLachlan)
6) Afraid of Sunlight (Marillion)
7) Against The Wind (Bob Seger)
8) Ah Via Musicom (Eric Johnson)


----------



## Starving Wolf

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once. Starting titles with the words "A" or "An" is fine too.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

New Theme: Songs Starting with A. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Abacab (Genesis)
2) Abba-esque (Erasure)
3) A Boy Named Sue (Johnny Cash)
4) Add It Up (The Kinks)
5) Adia (Sarah MacLachlan)
6) Afraid of Sunlight (Marillion)
7) Against The Wind (Bob Seger)
8) Ah Via Musicom (Eric Johnson)
9) Alive And Kicking (Simple Minds)


----------



## Art Rock

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once. Starting titles with the words "A" or "An" is fine too.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

New Theme: Songs Starting with A. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Abacab (Genesis)
2) Abba-esque (Erasure)
3) A Boy Named Sue (Johnny Cash)
4) Add It Up (The Kinks)
5) Adia (Sarah MacLachlan)
6) Afraid of Sunlight (Marillion)
7) Against The Wind (Bob Seger)
8) Ah Via Musicom (Eric Johnson)
9) Alive And Kicking (Simple Minds)
10) Alone (Heart)


----------



## Art Rock

We can continue methinks....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once. Starting titles with the words "A" or "An" is fine too.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

New Theme: Songs Starting with A. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Alone again [Naturally] (Gilbert O'Sullivan)


----------



## cougarjuno

We can continue methinks....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once. Starting titles with the words "A" or "An" is fine too.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

New Theme: Songs Starting with A. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Alone again [Naturally] (Gilbert O'Sullivan)
2) Alone Together (Tony Bennett)


----------



## Starving Wolf

We can continue methinks....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once. Starting titles with the words "A" or "An" is fine too.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

New Theme: Songs Starting with A. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Alone again [Naturally] (Gilbert O'Sullivan)
2) Alone Together (Tony Bennett)
3) Along Came Jones (Ray Stevens)


----------



## Art Rock

We can continue methinks....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once. Starting titles with the words "A" or "An" is fine too.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

New Theme: Songs Starting with A. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Alone again [Naturally] (Gilbert O'Sullivan)
2) Alone Together (Tony Bennett)
3) Along Came Jones (Ray Stevens)
4) Alright alright alright (Mungo Jerry)


----------



## pianozach

We can continue methinks....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once. Starting titles with the words "A" or "An" is fine too.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

New Theme: Songs Starting with A. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Alone again [Naturally] (Gilbert O'Sullivan)
2) Alone Together (Tony Bennett)
3) Along Came Jones (Ray Stevens)
4) Alright alright alright (Mungo Jerry)
5) Alucard (Gentle Giant)


----------



## Azol

We can continue methinks....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once. Starting titles with the words "A" or "An" is fine too.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

New Theme: Songs Starting with A. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Alone again [Naturally] (Gilbert O'Sullivan)
2) Alone Together (Tony Bennett)
3) Along Came Jones (Ray Stevens)
4) Alright alright alright (Mungo Jerry)
5) Alucard (Gentle Giant) 
6) America (Yes)


----------



## Art Rock

We can continue methinks....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once. Starting titles with the words "A" or "An" is fine too.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

New Theme: Songs Starting with A. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Alone again [Naturally] (Gilbert O'Sullivan)
2) Alone Together (Tony Bennett)
3) Along Came Jones (Ray Stevens)
4) Alright alright alright (Mungo Jerry)
5) Alucard (Gentle Giant)
6) America (Yes)
7) American idiot (Green Day)


----------



## Azol

We can continue methinks....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once. Starting titles with the words "A" or "An" is fine too.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

New Theme: Songs Starting with A. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Alone again [Naturally] (Gilbert O'Sullivan)
2) Alone Together (Tony Bennett)
3) Along Came Jones (Ray Stevens)
4) Alright alright alright (Mungo Jerry)
5) Alucard (Gentle Giant)
6) America (Yes)
7) American idiot (Green Day) 
8) Are There Any More Real Cowboys? (Neil Young)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

We can continue methinks....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once. Starting titles with the words "A" or "An" is fine too.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

New Theme: Songs Starting with A. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Alone again [Naturally] (Gilbert O'Sullivan)
2) Alone Together (Tony Bennett)
3) Along Came Jones (Ray Stevens)
4) Alright alright alright (Mungo Jerry)
5) Alucard (Gentle Giant)
6) America (Yes)
7) American idiot (Green Day) 
8) Are There Any More Real Cowboys? (Neil Young)
9) As Far As The Eye Can See (TNT)


----------



## Starving Wolf

We can continue methinks....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once. Starting titles with the words "A" or "An" is fine too.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

New Theme: Songs Starting with A. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Alone again [Naturally] (Gilbert O'Sullivan)
2) Alone Together (Tony Bennett)
3) Along Came Jones (Ray Stevens)
4) Alright alright alright (Mungo Jerry)
5) Alucard (Gentle Giant)
6) America (Yes)
7) American idiot (Green Day) 
8) Are There Any More Real Cowboys? (Neil Young)
9) As Far As The Eye Can See (TNT)
10) Athena (Who)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Baba (Alanis Morissette)


----------



## cougarjuno

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Baba (Alanis Morissette)
2) Baba O'Riley (The Who)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Baba (Alanis Morissette)
2) Baba O'Riley (The Who)
3) Baby Shark (Pinkfong)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Baba (Alanis Morissette)
2) Baba O'Riley (The Who)
3) Baby Shark (Pinkfong) 
4) Bach Doors Man / Chest Fever (Sugarloaf)


----------



## Rogerx

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Baba (Alanis Morissette)
2) Baba O'Riley (The Who)
3) Baby Shark (Pinkfong)
4) Bach Doors Man / Chest Fever (Sugarloaf)
5) Bad Blood ( Neil Sedaka)


----------



## cougarjuno

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Baba (Alanis Morissette)
2) Baba O'Riley (The Who)
3) Baby Shark (Pinkfong)
4) Bach Doors Man / Chest Fever (Sugarloaf)
5) Bad Blood ( Neil Sedaka)
6) Bad Company (Bad Company)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Baba (Alanis Morissette)
2) Baba O'Riley (The Who)
3) Baby Shark (Pinkfong)
4) Bach Doors Man / Chest Fever (Sugarloaf)
5) Bad Blood ( Neil Sedaka)
6) Bad Company (Bad Company)
7) Bad Girls ( Donna Summer)


----------



## Rogerx

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Baba (Alanis Morissette)
2) Baba O'Riley (The Who)
3) Baby Shark (Pinkfong)
4) Bach Doors Man / Chest Fever (Sugarloaf)
5) Bad Blood ( Neil Sedaka)
6) Bad Company (Bad Company)
7) Bad Girls ( Donna Summer)
8) Bad To The Bone ( George Thorogood)


----------



## Art Rock

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Baba (Alanis Morissette)
2) Baba O'Riley (The Who)
3) Baby Shark (Pinkfong)
4) Bach Doors Man / Chest Fever (Sugarloaf)
5) Bad Blood ( Neil Sedaka)
6) Bad Company (Bad Company)
7) Bad Girls ( Donna Summer)
8) Bad To The Bone ( George Thorogood)
9) Baggie trousers (Madness)


----------



## Rogerx

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Baba (Alanis Morissette)
2) Baba O'Riley (The Who)
3) Baby Shark (Pinkfong)
4) Bach Doors Man / Chest Fever (Sugarloaf)
5) Bad Blood ( Neil Sedaka)
6) Bad Company (Bad Company)
7) Bad Girls ( Donna Summer)
8) Bad To The Bone ( George Thorogood)
9) Baggie trousers (Madness)
10)Bagpipes From Baghdad ( Eminem) ( if we continue with B alright by me)


----------



## Art Rock

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Baker street (Gerry Rafferty)


----------



## Azol

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Baker street (Gerry Rafferty) 
2) Bang-A-Boomerang (ABBA)


P.S. Boy, this is going to be a long game....


----------



## Rogerx

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Baker street (Gerry Rafferty)
2) Bang-A-Boomerang (ABBA)
3) Bang The Drum Slowly ( Emmylou Harris)


----------



## Art Rock

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Baker street (Gerry Rafferty)
2) Bang-A-Boomerang (ABBA)
3) Bang The Drum Slowly ( Emmylou Harris)
4) Banks of Ohio (Olivia Newton-John)


----------



## cougarjuno

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Baker street (Gerry Rafferty)
2) Bang-A-Boomerang (ABBA)
3) Bang The Drum Slowly ( Emmylou Harris)
4) Banks of Ohio (Olivia Newton-John)
5) Banshee (Kendra Morris)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Baker street (Gerry Rafferty)
2) Bang-A-Boomerang (ABBA)
3) Bang The Drum Slowly ( Emmylou Harris)
4) Banks of Ohio (Olivia Newton-John)
5) Banshee (Kendra Morris)
6) Barbara Ann (Beach Boys)


----------



## pianozach

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Baker street (Gerry Rafferty)
2) Bang-A-Boomerang (ABBA)
3) Bang The Drum Slowly ( Emmylou Harris)
4) Banks of Ohio (Olivia Newton-John)
5) Banshee (Kendra Morris)
6) Barbara Ann (Beach Boys)
7) The Barbarian (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)


----------



## Rogerx

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Baker street (Gerry Rafferty)
2) Bang-A-Boomerang (ABBA)
3) Bang The Drum Slowly ( Emmylou Harris)
4) Banks of Ohio (Olivia Newton-John)
5) Banshee (Kendra Morris)
6) Barbara Ann (Beach Boys)
7) The Barbarian (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
8) B#st#rds ( Machine Head)


----------



## Art Rock

I don't think we should allow *The *Barbarian.

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Baker street (Gerry Rafferty)
2) Bang-A-Boomerang (ABBA)
3) Bang The Drum Slowly ( Emmylou Harris)
4) Banks of Ohio (Olivia Newton-John)
5) Banshee (Kendra Morris)
6) Barbara Ann (Beach Boys)
7) B#st#rds ( Machine Head)
8) Bat out of hell (Meat Loaf)


----------



## Azol

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Baker street (Gerry Rafferty)
2) Bang-A-Boomerang (ABBA)
3) Bang The Drum Slowly ( Emmylou Harris)
4) Banks of Ohio (Olivia Newton-John)
5) Banshee (Kendra Morris)
6) Barbara Ann (Beach Boys)
7) B#st#rds ( Machine Head)
8) Bat out of hell (Meat Loaf) 
9) Be The One (Yes)


----------



## Rogerx

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Baker street (Gerry Rafferty)
2) Bang-A-Boomerang (ABBA)
3) Bang The Drum Slowly ( Emmylou Harris)
4) Banks of Ohio (Olivia Newton-John)
5) Banshee (Kendra Morris)
6) Barbara Ann (Beach Boys)
7) B#st#rds ( Machine Head)
8) Bat out of hell (Meat Loaf)
9) Be The One (Yes)
10)Begin the Begin ( R.E.M.)


----------



## Art Rock

In an earlier post we played on not counting a space a part of the alphabet - so let's do the same here.

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Baker street (Gerry Rafferty)
2) Bang-A-Boomerang (ABBA)
3) Bang The Drum Slowly ( Emmylou Harris)
4) Banks of Ohio (Olivia Newton-John)
5) Banshee (Kendra Morris)
6) Barbara Ann (Beach Boys)
7) B#st#rds ( Machine Head)
8) Bat out of hell (Meat Loaf)
9) Be The One (Yes)
10) Bette Davis Eyes (Kim Carnes)


----------



## Art Rock

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Beyond the pale (Pain of Salvation)


----------



## pianozach

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Beyond the pale (Pain of Salvation)
2) Beyond, Within (Glass Hammer)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Beyond the pale (Pain of Salvation)
2) Beyond, Within (Glass Hammer)
3) Bi (Living Colour)


----------



## pianozach

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Beyond the pale (Pain of Salvation)
2) Beyond, Within (Glass Hammer)
3) Bi (Living Colour)
4) Big Generator (Yes)


----------



## Art Rock

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Beyond the pale (Pain of Salvation)
2) Beyond, Within (Glass Hammer)
3) Bi (Living Colour)
4) Big Generator (Yes)
5) Big girls don't cry (Four Seasons)


----------



## pianozach

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Beyond the pale (Pain of Salvation)
2) Beyond, Within (Glass Hammer)
3) Bi (Living Colour)
4) Big Generator (Yes)
5) Big Girls Don't Cry (Four Seasons)
6) A Big Hunk O' Love (Elvis Presley)


----------



## Art Rock

No titles starting with a, an, the etc, please. 

We're still at #6.


----------



## pianozach

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Beyond the pale (Pain of Salvation)
2) Beyond, Within (Glass Hammer)
3) Bi (Living Colour)
4) Big Generator (Yes)
5) Big Girls Don't Cry (Four Seasons)
6) Big Shot (Billy Joel)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Beyond the pale (Pain of Salvation)
2) Beyond, Within (Glass Hammer)
3) Bi (Living Colour)
4) Big Generator (Yes)
5) Big Girls Don't Cry (Four Seasons)
6) Big Shot (Billy Joel)
7) Big Ten Inch Record (Aerosmith)


----------



## cougarjuno

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Beyond the pale (Pain of Salvation)
2) Beyond, Within (Glass Hammer)
3) Bi (Living Colour)
4) Big Generator (Yes)
5) Big Girls Don't Cry (Four Seasons)
6) Big Shot (Billy Joel)
7) Big Ten Inch Record (Aerosmith)
8) Big Train (from Memphis) (John Fogerty)


----------



## pianozach

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Beyond the pale (Pain of Salvation)
2) Beyond, Within (Glass Hammer)
3) Bi (Living Colour)
4) Big Generator (Yes)
5) Big Girls Don't Cry (Four Seasons)
6) Big Shot (Billy Joel)
7) Big Ten Inch Record (Aerosmith)
8) Big Train (from Memphis) (John Fogerty)
9) Bigger Than Elvis (Chicago)


----------



## Starving Wolf

We haven't been counting spaces in the sort order. Bigg < Big t. We need a new #9.


----------



## Starving Wolf

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Beyond the pale (Pain of Salvation)
2) Beyond, Within (Glass Hammer)
3) Bi (Living Colour)
4) Big Generator (Yes)
5) Big Girls Don't Cry (Four Seasons)
6) Big Shot (Billy Joel)
7) Big Ten Inch Record (Aerosmith)
8) Big Train (from Memphis) (John Fogerty)
9) Big Yellow Taxi (Joni Mitchell)


----------



## Starving Wolf

I thought of a variation we might want to try in future themes/rounds. Same rules we're following now, but you'd be allowed to add an entry to the middle of the list, as long as you renumber.

Basically, this would slow down our march through the alphabet by filling in "gaps" that others had originally "missed".


----------



## Rogerx

Starving Wolf said:


> I thought of a variation we might want to try in future themes/rounds. Same rules we're following now, but you'd be allowed to add an entry to the middle of the list, as long as you renumber.
> 
> Basically, this would slow down our march through the alphabet by filling in "gaps" that others had originally "missed".


I am sorry but this is so to complicated, as my second languages I have to check thing then. 
I will be back when "normal "resumes .


----------



## Art Rock

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Beyond the pale (Pain of Salvation)
2) Beyond, Within (Glass Hammer)
3) Bi (Living Colour)
4) Big Generator (Yes)
5) Big Girls Don't Cry (Four Seasons)
6) Big Shot (Billy Joel)
7) Big Ten Inch Record (Aerosmith)
8) Big Train (from Memphis) (John Fogerty)
9) Big Yellow Taxi (Joni Mitchell)
10) Bike (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Art Rock

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
*Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.
*
New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Biko (Peter Gabriel)


----------



## cougarjuno

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Biko (Peter Gabriel)
2) Billie Jean (Michael Jackson)


----------



## pianozach

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Biko (Peter Gabriel)
2) Billie Jean (Michael Jackson)
3) Birthright (Anderson, Bruford, Wakeman & Howe)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Biko (Peter Gabriel)
2) Billie Jean (Michael Jackson)
3) Birthday (Beatles)
4) Birthright (Anderson, Bruford, Wakeman & Howe)


----------



## Open Book

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Biko (Peter Gabriel)
2) Billie Jean (Michael Jackson)
3) Billy Breathes (Phish)
4) Birthday (Beatles)
5) Birthright (Anderson, Bruford, Wakeman & Howe)


----------



## Art Rock

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Biko (Peter Gabriel)
2) Billie Jean (Michael Jackson)
3) Billy Breathes (Phish)
4) Bird dog (Everly Brothers)
5) Birthday (Beatles)
6) Birthright (Anderson, Bruford, Wakeman & Howe)


----------



## pianozach

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Biko (Peter Gabriel)
2) Billie Jean (Michael Jackson)
3) Billy Breathes (Phish)
4) Bird dog (Everly Brothers)
5) Birthday (Beatles)
6) Birthright (Anderson, Bruford, Wakeman & Howe)
7) Bitch's Crystal (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)


----------



## Art Rock

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Biko (Peter Gabriel)
2) Billie Jean (Michael Jackson)
3) Billy Breathes (Phish)
4) Bird dog (Everly Brothers)
5) Bird of Paradise (Snowy White)
6) Birthday (Beatles)
7) Birthright (Anderson, Bruford, Wakeman & Howe)
8) Bitch's Crystal (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)


----------



## cougarjuno

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Biko (Peter Gabriel)
2) Billie Jean (Michael Jackson)
3) Billy Breathes (Phish)
4) Bird dog (Everly Brothers)
5) Bird of Paradise (Snowy White)
6) Birthday (Beatles)
7) Birthright (Anderson, Bruford, Wakeman & Howe)
8) Bitch's Crystal (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
9) Bitter Fingers (Elton John)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Biko (Peter Gabriel)
2) Billie Jean (Michael Jackson)
3) Billy Breathes (Phish)
4) Bird dog (Everly Brothers)
5) Birdland (Weather Report)
6) Bird of Paradise (Snowy White)
7) Birthday (Beatles)
8) Birthright (Anderson, Bruford, Wakeman & Howe)
9) Bitch's Crystal (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
10) Bitter Fingers (Elton John)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Black Dog (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Open Book

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Black Diamond (The Replacements)
2) Black Dog (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Rogerx

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Black Diamond (The Replacements)
2) Black Dog (Led Zeppelin)
3) Black Dog Barking (Airbourne)


----------



## Art Rock

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Bittersweet symphony (The Verve)
2) Black Diamond (The Replacements)
3) Black Dog (Led Zeppelin)
4) Black Dog Barking (Airbourne)


----------



## pianozach

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Bittersweet symphony (The Verve)
2) Black Cloud (Richard Wright)
3) Black Diamond (The Replacements)
4) Black Dog (Led Zeppelin)
5) Black Dog Barking (Airbourne)


----------



## Art Rock

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Bittersweet symphony (The Verve)
2) Black Betty (Ram Jam)
3) Black Cloud (Richard Wright)
4) Black Diamond (The Replacements)
5) Black Dog (Led Zeppelin)
6) Black Dog Barking (Airbourne)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Bittersweet symphony (The Verve)
2) Black Betty (Ram Jam)
3) Black Boys On Mopeds (Sinead O'Connor)
4) Black Cloud (Richard Wright)
5) Black Diamond (The Replacements)
6) Black Dog (Led Zeppelin)
7) Black Dog Barking (Airbourne)


----------



## Rogerx

How can we have" two dogs barking "on this page before, sure as ...one from me.


----------



## Art Rock

Starving Wolf said:


> Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.


I assume you missed this?


----------



## Art Rock

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Bittersweet symphony (The Verve)
2) Black Betty (Ram Jam)
3) Black Boys On Mopeds (Sinead O'Connor)
4) Black Cloud (Richard Wright)
5) Black Diamond (The Replacements)
6) Black Dog (Led Zeppelin)
7) Black Dog Barking (Airbourne) 
8) Blackest eyes (Porcupine Tree)


----------



## cougarjuno

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Bittersweet symphony (The Verve)
2) Black Cloud (Richard Wright)
3) Black Diamond (The Replacements)
4) Black Diamond Bay (Bob Dylan)
5) Black Dog (Led Zeppelin)
6) Black Dog Barking (Airbourne)


----------



## Art Rock

Board correction:

1) Bittersweet symphony (The Verve)
2) Black Betty (Ram Jam)
3) Black Boys On Mopeds (Sinead O'Connor)
4) Black Cloud (Richard Wright)
5) Black Diamond (The Replacements)
6) Black Diamond Bay (Bob Dylan)
7) Black Dog (Led Zeppelin)
8) Black Dog Barking (Airbourne)
9) Blackest eyes (Porcupine Tree)


----------



## Rogerx

Board correction:

1) Bittersweet symphony (The Verve)
2) Black Betty (Ram Jam)
3) Black Boys On Mopeds (Sinead O'Connor)
4) Black Cloud (Richard Wright)
5) Black Diamond (The Replacements)
6) Black Diamond Bay (Bob Dylan)
7) Black Dog (Led Zeppelin)
8) Black Dog Barking (Airbourne)
9) Blackest eyes (Porcupine Tree)
10)Black Friday(Steely Dan)

Will someone be so kind and do de follow up. ( Please)


----------



## Art Rock

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Black Hole sun (Soundgarden)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Black Hole sun (Soundgarden)
2) Black Magic Woman (Santana)


----------



## SanAntone

My two cents - these alphabetical themes will go on forever, and I find them less interesting than regular themes.

But I guess if the rest of you like them, this thread is over for me.


----------



## pianozach

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Black Hole sun (Soundgarden)
2) Black Horse And The Cherry Tree (KT Tunstall)
3) Black Magic Woman (Santana)


----------



## Art Rock

SanAntone said:


> My two cents - these alphabetical themes will go on forever, and I find them less interesting than regular themes.
> 
> But I guess if the rest of you like them, this thread is over for me.


At over 13000 posts, we have had most subjects already, many twice or even more frequently.

You could always start a parallel one in this thread with other subjects than alphabetical titles. We have had parallel subjects before.


----------



## Art Rock

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Black Hole sun (Soundgarden)
2) Black Horse And The Cherry Tree (KT Tunstall)
3) Black Magic Woman (Santana) 
4) Black night (Deep Purple)


----------



## pianozach

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Black Hole sun (Soundgarden)
2) Black Horse And The Cherry Tree (KT Tunstall)
3) Black Magic Woman (Santana) 
4) Black Maria (Todd Rundgren)
5) Black Night (Deep Purple)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Art Rock said:


> At over 13000 posts, we have had most subjects already, many twice or even more frequently.
> 
> You could always start a parallel one in this thread with other subjects than alphabetical titles. We have had parallel subjects before.


Well said.

And there's no reason that the next theme has to continue the alphabetical theme if someone has a better idea. We can always go back to alphabeticals.

Personally, though, I was getting bored seeing the same old themes with the same old songs, time after time.


----------



## Starving Wolf

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Black Hole sun (Soundgarden)
2) Black Horse And The Cherry Tree (KT Tunstall)
3) Black Magic Woman (Santana) 
4) Black Maria (Todd Rundgren)
5) Black Night (Deep Purple)
6) Black Or White (Michael Jackson)


----------



## Art Rock

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Black Hole sun (Soundgarden)
2) Black Horse And The Cherry Tree (KT Tunstall)
3) Black Magic Woman (Santana)
4) Black Maria (Todd Rundgren)
5) Black Night (Deep Purple)
6) Black Or White (Michael Jackson) 
7) Black pearl (Margriet Eshuijs)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Black Hole sun (Soundgarden)
2) Black Horse And The Cherry Tree (KT Tunstall)
3) Black Magic Woman (Santana)
4) Black Maria (Todd Rundgren)
5) Black Night (Deep Purple)
6) Black Or White (Michael Jackson) 
7) Black pearl (Margriet Eshuijs)
8) Black Water (Doobie Brothers)


----------



## pianozach

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Black Hole sun (Soundgarden)
2) Black Horse And The Cherry Tree (KT Tunstall)
3) Black Magic Woman (Santana)
4) Black Maria (Todd Rundgren)
5) Black Mountain Side (Led Zeppelin)
6) Black Night (Deep Purple)
7) Black Or White (Michael Jackson) 
8) Black Pearl (Margriet Eshuijs)
9) Black Water (Doobie Brothers)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Black Hole sun (Soundgarden)
2) Black Horse And The Cherry Tree (KT Tunstall)
3) Black Magic Woman (Santana)
4) Black Maria (Todd Rundgren)
5) Black Mountain Side (Led Zeppelin)
6) Black Night (Deep Purple)
7) Black Or White (Michael Jackson) 
8) Black Pearl (Margriet Eshuijs)
9) Black Water (Doobie Brothers)
10) Black Wings and Withering Gloom (Satyricon)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

After black now?


----------



## Starving Wolf

Sure. Pick a song to start the next round.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Bleed (Meshuggah)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Bleed (Meshuggah)
2) Bold As Love (Jimi Hendrix)


----------



## cougarjuno

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Bleed (Meshuggah)
2) Blood from a Clone (George Harrison)
3) Bold As Love (Jimi Hendrix)


----------



## Art Rock

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Bleed (Meshuggah)
2) Bleeder (Emilian Torrini)
3) Blood from a Clone (George Harrison)
4) Bold As Love (Jimi Hendrix)


----------



## Rogerx

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Bleed (Meshuggah)
2) Blood from a Clone (George Harrison)
3) Bold As Love (Jimi Hendrix)
4) Blood Brothers ( Bruce Springsteen)


----------



## Art Rock

Corrected list:

1) Bleed (Meshuggah)
2) Bleeder (Emilian Torrini)
3) Blood Brothers ( Bruce Springsteen)
4) Blood from a Clone (George Harrison)
5) Bold As Love (Jimi Hendrix)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Current list:

1) Bleed (Meshuggah)
2) Bleeder (Emilian Torrini)
3) Blood Brothers ( Bruce Springsteen)
4) Blood from a Clone (George Harrison)
5) Bold As Love (Jimi Hendrix)
6) Bookends (Simon & Garfunkle)


----------



## Art Rock

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Bleed (Meshuggah)
2) Bleeder (Emilian Torrini)
3) Blinded by the Light (Manfred Mann's Earth Band)
4) Blood Brothers ( Bruce Springsteen)
5) Blood from a Clone (George Harrison)
6) Bold As Love (Jimi Hendrix)
7) Bookends (Simon & Garfunkle)


----------



## pianozach

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Bleed (Meshuggah)
2) Bleeder (Emilian Torrini)
3) Bleeding Love (Leona Lewis)
4) Blinded by the Light (Manfred Mann's Earth Band)
5) Blood Brothers ( Bruce Springsteen)
6) Blood from a Clone (George Harrison)
7) Bold As Love (Jimi Hendrix)
8) Bookends (Simon & Garfunkle)


----------



## Art Rock

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Bleed (Meshuggah)
2) Bleeder (Emilian Torrini)
3) Bleeding Love (Leona Lewis)
4) Blinded by the Light (Manfred Mann's Earth Band)
5) Blood Brothers ( Bruce Springsteen)
6) Blood from a Clone (George Harrison)
7) Blood of Eden (Peter Gabriel)
8) Bold As Love (Jimi Hendrix)
9) Bookends (Simon & Garfunkel)


----------



## pianozach

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Bleed (Meshuggah)
2) Bleeder (Emilian Torrini)
3) Bleeding Love (Leona Lewis)
4) Blinded by the Light (Manfred Mann's Earth Band)
5) Blood Brothers ( Bruce Springsteen)
6) Blood from a Clone (George Harrison)
7) Blood of Eden (Peter Gabriel)
8) Bold As Love (Jimi Hendrix)
9) Bookends (Simon & Garfunkel)
10) Born To Be Wild (Steppenwolf)


----------



## pianozach

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Born To Synthesize (Todd Rundgren)


----------



## Art Rock

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Born To Synthesize (Todd Rundgren) 
2) Born Under Punches (Talking Heads)


----------



## Open Book

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Born in the U.S.A. (Bruce Springsteen)
2) Born To Synthesize (Todd Rundgren)
3) Born Under Punches (Talking Heads)


----------



## pianozach

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Born in the U.S.A. (Bruce Springsteen)
2) Born To Synthesize (Todd Rundgren)
3) Born Under Punches (Talking Heads)
4) Both Sides Now (Judy Collins)


----------



## Art Rock

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Born in the U.S.A. (Bruce Springsteen)
2) Born To Synthesize (Todd Rundgren)
3) Born Under Punches (Talking Heads)
4) Both Sides Now (Judy Collins) 
5) Boulder to Birmingham (Emmylou Harr1s)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Born in the U.S.A. (Bruce Springsteen)
2) Born To Synthesize (Todd Rundgren)
3) Born Under Punches (Talking Heads)
4) Both Sides Now (Judy Collins) 
5) Bottle Of Wine (Tom Paxton)
6) Boulder to Birmingham (Emmylou Harris)


----------



## Art Rock

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Born in the U.S.A. (Bruce Springsteen)
2) Born To Synthesize (Todd Rundgren)
3) Born Under Punches (Talking Heads)
4) Both Sides Now (Judy Collins)
5) Bottle Of Wine (Tom Paxton)
6) Boulder to Birmingham (Emmylou Harris) 
7) Boulevard of Broken Dreams (Green Day)


----------



## cougarjuno

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Born in the U.S.A. (Bruce Springsteen)
2) Born to Run (Marillion)
3) Born To Synthesize (Todd Rundgren)
4) Born Under Punches (Talking Heads)
5) Both Sides Now (Judy Collins)
6) Bottle Of Wine (Tom Paxton)
7) Boulder to Birmingham (Emmylou Harris)
8) Boulevard of Broken Dreams (Green Day)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Born in the U.S.A. (Bruce Springsteen)
2) Born to Run (Marillion)
3) Born To Synthesize (Todd Rundgren)
4) Born Under Punches (Talking Heads)
5) Both Sides Now (Judy Collins)
6) Bottle Of Wine (Tom Paxton)
7) Boulder to Birmingham (Emmylou Harris)
8) Boulevard (Jackson Browne)
9) Boulevard of Broken Dreams (Green Day)


----------



## cougarjuno

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Born in the U.S.A. (Bruce Springsteen)
2) Born to Run (Marillion)
3) Born To Synthesize (Todd Rundgren)
4) Born Under Punches (Talking Heads)
5) Borrowed Time (Styx)
6) Both Sides Now (Judy Collins)
7) Bottle Of Wine (Tom Paxton)
8) Boulder to Birmingham (Emmylou Harris)
9) Boulevard (Jackson Browne)
10) Boulevard of Broken Dreams (Green Day)


----------



## cougarjuno

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Boys in the Trees (Carly Simon)


----------



## Azol

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Boys in the Trees (Carly Simon) 
2) Brady of Strabane (The Irish Rovers)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Boys (Beatles)
2) Boys in the Trees (Carly Simon) 
3) Brady of Strabane (The Irish Rovers)


----------



## pianozach

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Boys in the Trees (Carly Simon)
2) Brain Damage (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Boys (Beatles)
2) Boys in the Trees (Carly Simon) 
3) Brady of Strabane (The Irish Rovers)
4) Brain Damage (Pink Floyd)
5) Brand New Day (Sting)


----------



## Art Rock

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Boys (Beatles)
2) Boys in the Trees (Carly Simon)
3) Boys Keep Swinging (David Bowie)
4) Brady of Strabane (The Irish Rovers)
5) Brain Damage (Pink Floyd)
6) Brand New Day (Sting)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Boys (Beatles)
2) Boys in the Trees (Carly Simon)
3) Boys Keep Swinging (David Bowie)
4) Brady of Strabane (The Irish Rovers)
5) Brain Damage (Pink Floyd)
6) Brand New Day (Sting)
7) Brandy (Looking Glass)


----------



## Art Rock

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Boys (Beatles)
2) Boys in the Trees (Carly Simon)
3) Boys Keep Swinging (David Bowie)
4) Brady of Strabane (The Irish Rovers)
5) Brain Damage (Pink Floyd)
6) Brand New Day (Sting)
7) Brandy (Looking Glass) 
8) Brass Buttons (Gram Parsons)


----------



## pianozach

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Boys (Beatles)
2) Boys in the Trees (Carly Simon)
3) Boys Keep Swinging (David Bowie)
4) Brady of Strabane (The Irish Rovers)
5) Brain Damage (Pink Floyd)
6) Brainwashed (George Harrison)
7) Brand New Day (Sting)
8) Brandy (Looking Glass) 
9) Brass Buttons (Gram Parsons)


----------



## Art Rock

Time to move on to the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1) Boys (Beatles)
2) Boys in the Trees (Carly Simon)
3) Boys Keep Swinging (David Bowie)
4) Brady of Strabane (The Irish Rovers)
5) Brain Damage (Pink Floyd)
6) Brain Stew (Green Day)
7) Brainwashed (George Harrison)
8) Brand New Day (Sting)
9) Brandy (Looking Glass)
10) Brass Buttons (Gram Parsons)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1. Brass in Pocket (Pretenders)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1. Brass in Pocket (Pretenders)
2. Brave (Marillion)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1. Brass in Pocket (Pretenders)
2. Brazil (Frank Sinatra) 
3. Breakaway (Tracey Ullman)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Continuing with the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1. Brass in Pocket (Pretenders)
2. Brazil (Frank Sinatra) 
3. Breakaway (Tracey Ullman)
4. Breakdance (Irene Cara)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1. Brass in Pocket (Pretenders)
2. Brave (Idina Menzel)
3. Brazil (Frank Sinatra) 
4. Breakaway (Tracey Ullman)
5. Breakdance (Irene Cara)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Continuing with the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1. Brass in Pocket (Pretenders)
2. Brave (Idina Menzel)
3. Brazil (Frank Sinatra) 
4. Bread and Roses (Utah Phillips)
5. Breakaway (Tracey Ullman)
6. Breakdance (Irene Cara)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1. Brass in Pocket (Pretenders)
2. Brave (Idina Menzel)
3. Brazil (Frank Sinatra)
4. Bread and Roses (Utah Phillips)
5. Breakaway (Tracey Ullman)
6. Breakaway (Gallagher and Lyle)
7. Breakdance (Irene Cara)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Continuing with the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1. Brass in Pocket (Pretenders)
2. Brave (Idina Menzel)
3. Brazil (Frank Sinatra)
4. Bread and Roses (Utah Phillips)
5. Breakaway (Tracey Ullman)
6. Breakaway (Gallagher and Lyle)
7. Breakdance (Irene Cara)
8. Breaker (Accept)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1. Brass in Pocket (Pretenders)
2. Brave (Idina Menzel)
3. Brazil (Frank Sinatra)
4. Bread and Roses (Utah Phillips)
5. Breakaway (Tracey Ullman)
6. Breakaway (Gallagher and Lyle)
7. Breakdance (Irene Cara)
8. Breaker (Accept)
9. Break On Through (The Doors)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1. Brass in Pocket (Pretenders)
2. Brave (Idina Menzel)
3. Brazil (Frank Sinatra)
4. Bread and Roses (Utah Phillips)
5. Breakaway (Tracey Ullman)
6. Breakaway (Gallagher and Lyle)
7. Breakdance (Irene Cara)
8. Breaker (Accept)
9. Breakfast in America (Supertramp)
10. Break On Through (The Doors)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1. Breathing (Kate Bush)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1. Breathing (Kate Bush)
2) Brenda (O.C. Smith)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1. Breathe (Anna Nalick) 
2. Breathing (Kate Bush)
3. Brenda (O.C. Smith)


----------



## Conrad2

Continuing with the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1. Breathe (Anna Nalick)
2. Breathing (Kate Bush)
3. Brenda (O.C. Smith)
4. Brennisteinn (Sigur Rós)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Continuing with the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1. Breathe (Anna Nalick)
2. Breathing (Kate Bush)
3. Brenda (O.C. Smith)
4. Brennisteinn (Sigur Rós)
5. Brown Eyed Girl (Van Morrison)


----------



## Open Book

Continuing with the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1. Breathe (Anna Nalick)
2. Breathing (Kate Bush)
3. Brenda (O.C. Smith)
4. Brennisteinn (Sigur Rós)
5. Broken Arrow (Rod Stewart)
6. Brown Eyed Girl (Van Morrison)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1. Breathe (Anna Nalick)
2. Breathing (Kate Bush)
3. Brenda (O.C. Smith)
4. Brennisteinn (Sigur Rós)
5. Bridge over troubled water (Simon and Garfunkel)
6. Brown Eyed Girl (Van Morrison)


----------



## Open Book

Continuing with the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1. Breathe (Anna Nalick)
2. Breathing (Kate Bush)
3. Brenda (O.C. Smith)
4. Brennisteinn (Sigur Rós)
5. Bridge over troubled water (Simon and Garfunkel)
6. Broken Arrow (Rod Stewart)
7. Brown Eyed Girl (Van Morrison)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Continuing with the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1. Breathe (Anna Nalick)
2. Breathing (Kate Bush)
3. Brenda (O.C. Smith)
4. Brennisteinn (Sigur Rós)
5. Bridge over troubled water (Simon and Garfunkel)
6. Broken Arrow (Rod Stewart)
7. Bron-Yr-Aur (Led Zeppelin)
8. Brown Eyed Girl (Van Morrison)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1. Breathe (Anna Nalick)
2. Breathing (Kate Bush)
3. Brenda (O.C. Smith)
4. Brennisteinn (Sigur Rós)
5. Bridge over troubled water (Simon and Garfunkel)
6. Bright Eyes (Art Garfunkel)
7. Broken Arrow (Rod Stewart)
8. Bron-Yr-Aur (Led Zeppelin)
9. Brown Eyed Girl (Van Morrison)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Continuing with the Bs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with B. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order.

1. Breathe (Anna Nalick)
2. Breathing (Kate Bush)
3. Brenda (O.C. Smith)
4. Brennisteinn (Sigur Rós)
5. Bridge over troubled water (Simon and Garfunkel)
6. Bright Eyes (Art Garfunkel)
7. Broken Arrow (Rod Stewart)
8. Bron-Yr-Aur (Led Zeppelin)
9. Brown Eyed Girl (Van Morrison)
10. Bug (Phish)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Moving on to the Cs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Call Me (Blondie)


----------



## Art Rock

Moving on to the Cs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Cajun Moon (JJ Cale)
2) Call Me (Blondie)


----------



## pianozach

Moving on to the Cs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Cajun Moon (JJ Cale)
2) Calico Skies (Paul McCartney) 
3) Call Me (Blondie)


----------



## Art Rock

Moving on to the Cs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Cajun Moon (JJ Cale)
2) Calico Skies (Paul McCartney)
3) California dreaming (Mamas and Papas)
4) Call Me (Blondie)


----------



## Azol

Moving on to the Cs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Cajun Moon (JJ Cale)
2) Calico Skies (Paul McCartney)
3) California dreaming (Mamas and Papas)
4) Calling Elvis (Dire Straits)
5) Call Me (Blondie)


----------



## Art Rock

Moving on to the Cs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Cajun Moon (JJ Cale)
2) Calico Skies (Paul McCartney)
3) California dreaming (Mamas and Papas)
4) Californication (RHCP)
5) Calling Elvis (Dire Straits)
6) Call Me (Blondie)


----------



## pianozach

Moving on to the Cs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Cajun Moon (JJ Cale)
2) Calico Skies (Paul McCartney)
3) California Dreaming (Mamas and Papas)
4) California Jam (Klaatu)
5) Californication (RHCP)
6) Calling Elvis (Dire Straits)
7) Call Me (Blondie)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Moving on to the Cs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Cajun Moon (JJ Cale)
2) Calico Skies (Paul McCartney)
3) California Dreaming (Mamas and Papas)
4) California Girls (Katy Perry)
5) California Jam (Klaatu)
6) Californication (RHCP)
7) Calling Elvis (Dire Straits)
8) Call Me (Blondie)


----------



## pianozach

Moving on to the Cs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Cajun Moon (JJ Cale)
2) Calico Skies (Paul McCartney)
3) California Dreaming (Mamas and Papas)
4) California Girls (Katy Perry)
5) California Jam (Klaatu)
6) Californication (RHCP)
7) Calling Elvis (Dire Straits)
8) Call Me (Blondie)
9) Call Me Back Again (Wings)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Moving on to the Cs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Cajun Moon (JJ Cale)
2) Calico Skies (Paul McCartney)
3) California Dreaming (Mamas and Papas)
4) California Girls (Katy Perry)
5) California Jam (Klaatu)
6) Californication (RHCP)
7) Calling Elvis (Dire Straits)
8) Call Me (Blondie)
9) Call Me Back Again (Wings)
10) Call Me The Breeze (Lynyrd Skynyrd)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Continuing with the Cs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Camptown Races (Foghorn Leghorn)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the Cs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Calypso (John Denver)
2) Camptown Races (Foghorn Leghorn)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Continuing with the Cs....

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Calypso (John Denver)
2) Camptown Races (Foghorn Leghorn)
3) Candy-O (Cars)


----------



## Art Rock

ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Calypso (John Denver)
2) Cambodia (Kim Wilde)
3) Camptown Races (Foghorn Leghorn)
4) Candy-O (Cars)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Calypso (John Denver)
2) Cambodia (Kim Wilde)
3) Camptown Races (Foghorn Leghorn)
4) Candy Girl (Frankie Valli & The Four Seasons)
5) Candy-O (Cars)


----------



## Art Rock

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Calypso (John Denver)
2) Cambodia (Kim Wilde)
3) Cambodia Moon (Bolland and Bolland)
4) Camptown Races (Foghorn Leghorn)
5) Candy Girl (Frankie Valli & The Four Seasons)
6) Candy-O (Cars)


----------



## pianozach

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Calypso (John Denver)
2) Cambodia (Kim Wilde)
3) Cambodia Moon (Bolland and Bolland)
4) Camptown Races (Foghorn Leghorn)
5) Candy Girl (Frankie Valli & The Four Seasons)
6) Candy-O (Cars)
7) Cans and Brahms (Yes)


----------



## Art Rock

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Calypso (John Denver)
2) Cambodia (Kim Wilde)
3) Cambodia Moon (Bolland and Bolland)
4) Camptown Races (Foghorn Leghorn)
5) Candle in the Wind (Elton John)
6) Candy Girl (Frankie Valli & The Four Seasons)
7) Candy-O (Cars)
8) Cans and Brahms (Yes)


----------



## pianozach

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Calypso (John Denver)
2) Cambodia (Kim Wilde)
3) Cambodia Moon (Bolland and Bolland)
4) Camptown Races (Foghorn Leghorn)
5) Candle in the Wind (Elton John)
6) Candy Girl (Frankie Valli & The Four Seasons)
7) Candy-O (Cars)
8) Cans and Brahms (Yes)
9) Captain Jack (Billy Joel)


----------



## Rogerx

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Calypso (John Denver)
2) Cambodia (Kim Wilde)
3) Cambodia Moon (Bolland and Bolland)
4) Camptown Races (Foghorn Leghorn)
5) Candle in the Wind (Elton John)
6) Candy Girl (Frankie Valli & The Four Seasons)
7) Candy-O (Cars)
8) Cans and Brahms (Yes)
9) Captain Jack (Billy Joel)
10) Captive Honour ( Megadeth)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Careful With That Axe, Eugene (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Cara Mia (Jay and the Americans)
2) Careful With That Axe, Eugene (Pink Floyd)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Cara Mia (Jay and the Americans)
2) Carefree Country Day (Buffalo Springfield)
3) Careful With That Axe, Eugene (Pink Floyd)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Cara Mia (Jay and the Americans)
2) Carefree Country Day (Buffalo Springfield)
3) Carefree Highway (Gordon Lightfoot)
4) Careful With That Axe, Eugene (Pink Floyd)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Cara Mia (Jay and the Americans)
2) Caravan (Duke Ellington)
3) Carefree Country Day (Buffalo Springfield)
4) Carefree Highway (Gordon Lightfoot)
5) Careful With That Axe, Eugene (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Cara Mia (Jay and the Americans)
2) Caravan (Duke Ellington)
3) Caravan of Love (Housemartins)
4) Carefree Country Day (Buffalo Springfield)
5) Carefree Highway (Gordon Lightfoot)
6) Careful With That Axe, Eugene (Pink Floyd)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Cara Mia (Jay and the Americans)
2) Caravan (Duke Ellington)
3) Caravan of Love (Housemartins)
4) Carefree Country Day (Buffalo Springfield)
5) Carefree Highway (Gordon Lightfoot)
6) Careful With That Axe, Eugene (Pink Floyd)
7) Caroline (Fleetwood Mac)


----------



## Rogerx

Just out curiosity, are we ever going back to normal?


----------



## Art Rock

As stated before, feel free to start a 'normal' one in parallel in the same thread.


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Cara Mia (Jay and the Americans)
2) Caravan (Duke Ellington)
3) Caravan of Love (Housemartins)
4) Carefree Country Day (Buffalo Springfield)
5) Carefree Highway (Gordon Lightfoot)
6) Careful With That Axe, Eugene (Pink Floyd)
7) Careless Whisper (George Michael)
8) Caroline (Fleetwood Mac)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Cara Mia (Jay and the Americans)
2) Caravan (Duke Ellington)
3) Caravan of Love (Housemartins)
4) Carefree Country Day (Buffalo Springfield)
5) Carefree Highway (Gordon Lightfoot)
6) Careful With That Axe, Eugene (Pink Floyd)
7) Careless Whisper (George Michael)
8) Caroline (Fleetwood Mac)
9) Carried Away (Crosby, Stills & Nash)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Cara Mia (Jay and the Americans)
2) Caravan (Duke Ellington)
3) Caravan of Love (Housemartins)
4) Carefree Country Day (Buffalo Springfield)
5) Carefree Highway (Gordon Lightfoot)
6) Careful With That Axe, Eugene (Pink Floyd)
7) Careless Whisper (George Michael)
8) Carol (Al Stewart)
9) Caroline (Fleetwood Mac)
10) Carried Away (Crosby, Stills & Nash)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Cars (Gary Numan)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Cars (Gary Numan)
2) Cast Your Spell Uranus (Argent)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Cars (Gary Numan)
2) Castles in the Air (Don McLean)
3) Cast Your Spell Uranus (Argent)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Cars (Gary Numan)
2) Cassandra (ABBA)
3) Castles in the Air (Don McLean)
4) Cast Your Spell Uranus (Argent)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Cars (Gary Numan)
2) Cassandra (ABBA)
3) Castles in the Air (Don McLean)
4) Cast Your Spell Uranus (Argent) 
5) Casualties of Glass (Martha and the Muffins)


From one of my favourite 80's albums, This is the Ice-age.


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Carry On (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)
2) Cars (Gary Numan)
3) Cassandra (ABBA)
4) Castles in the Air (Don McLean)
5) Cast Your Spell Uranus (Argent) 
6) Casualties of Glass (Martha and the Muffins)


----------



## Rogerx

In between theme: Long(er) in title 


1) Long Cool Woman (In A Black Dress)( The Hollies)


----------



## Art Rock

In between theme: Long(er) in title


1) Long Cool Woman (In A Black Dress)( The Hollies) 
2) So long (Fischer Z)


----------



## pianozach

In between theme: Long(er) in title

1) Long Cool Woman (In A Black Dress)( The Hollies) 
2) So long (Fischer Z)
3) Long, Long, Long (The Beatles [George Harrison])


----------



## cougarjuno

In between theme: Long(er) in title

1) Long Cool Woman (In A Black Dress)( The Hollies)
2) So long (Fischer Z)
3) Long, Long, Long (The Beatles [George Harrison])
4) Longer (Dan Fogelberg)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Carry On (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)
2) Cars (Gary Numan)
3) Cassandra (ABBA)
4) Castles in the Air (Don McLean)
5) Cast Your Spell Uranus (Argent)
6) Casualties of Glass (Martha and the Muffins) 
7) Cathy's Clown (Everly Brs)


----------



## Art Rock

In between theme: Long(er) in title

1) Long Cool Woman (In A Black Dress)( The Hollies)
2) So long (Fischer Z)
3) Long, Long, Long (The Beatles [George Harrison])
4) Longer (Dan Fogelberg) 
5) Long Train Running (Doobie Brs)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Carry On (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)
2) Carry That Weight (The Beatles)
3) Cars (Gary Numan)
4) Cassandra (ABBA)
5) Castles in the Air (Don McLean)
6) Cast Your Spell Uranus (Argent)
7) Casualties of Glass (Martha and the Muffins) 
8) Cathy's Clown (Everly Brothers)


----------



## pianozach

In between theme: Long(er) in title

1) Long Cool Woman (In A Black Dress)( The Hollies)
2) So long (Fischer Z)
3) Long, Long, Long (The Beatles [George Harrison])
4) Longer (Dan Fogelberg) 
5) Long Train Running (Doobie Brs)
6) Long Tall Sally (Little Richard)


----------



## Rogerx

In between theme: Long(er) in title

1) Long Cool Woman (In A Black Dress)( The Hollies)
2) So long (Fischer Z)
3) Long, Long, Long (The Beatles [George Harrison])
4) Longer (Dan Fogelberg)
5) Long Train Running (Doobie Brs)
6) Long Tall Sally (Little Richard)
7) The Long And Winding Road (Beatles)


----------



## Art Rock

In between theme: Long(er) in title

1) Long Cool Woman (In A Black Dress)( The Hollies)
2) So long (Fischer Z)
3) Long, Long, Long (The Beatles [George Harrison])
4) Longer (Dan Fogelberg)
5) Long Train Running (Doobie Brs)
6) Long Tall Sally (Little Richard)
7) The Long And Winding Road (Beatles) 
8) It's a long way there (Little River Band)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Carry On (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)
2) Carry That Weight (The Beatles)
3) Cars (Gary Numan)
4) Cassandra (ABBA)
5) Castles in the Air (Don McLean)
6) Cast Your Spell Uranus (Argent)
7) Casualties of Glass (Martha and the Muffins)
8) Cathy's Clown (Everly Brothers) 
9) Cat's in the cradle (Harry Chapin)


----------



## Rogerx

In between theme: Long(er) in title

1) Long Cool Woman (In A Black Dress)( The Hollies)
2) So long (Fischer Z)
3) Long, Long, Long (The Beatles [George Harrison])
4) Longer (Dan Fogelberg)
5) Long Train Running (Doobie Brs)
6) Long Tall Sally (Little Richard)
7) The Long And Winding Road (Beatles)
8) It's a long way there (Little River Band)
9) Long Haired Lover From Liverpool(Jimmy Osmond)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Carry On (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)
2) Carry That Weight (The Beatles)
3) Cars (Gary Numan)
4) Cassandra (ABBA)
5) Castles in the Air (Don McLean)
6) Cast Your Spell Uranus (Argent)
7) Casualties of Glass (Martha and the Muffins)
8) Cathy's Clown (Everly Brothers) 
9) Cat Scratch Fever (Ted Nugent)
10) Cat's in the cradle (Harry Chapin)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

In between theme: Long(er) in title

1) Long Cool Woman (In A Black Dress)( The Hollies)
2) So long (Fischer Z)
3) Long, Long, Long (The Beatles [George Harrison])
4) Longer (Dan Fogelberg)
5) Long Train Running (Doobie Brs)
6) Long Tall Sally (Little Richard)
7) The Long And Winding Road (Beatles)
8) It's a long way there (Little River Band)
9) Long Haired Lover From Liverpool(Jimmy Osmond)
10) Long Legged Guitar Pickin' Man (Johnny Cash)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) The Caterpillar (the Cure)


----------



## Art Rock

^ starts with a T........


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Cecilia (Simon and Garfunkel)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Art Rock said:


> ^ starts with a T........


I thought it was called "Caterpillar Girl" but checked...


----------



## Rogerx

In between theme : Dream/ ing ( in title)


1)Dream a little Dream ( Mama's and Papa's )


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Cecilia (Simon and Garfunkel)
2) Cedar Tree (Indigo Girls)


----------



## pianozach

In between theme : Dream/ ing (in title)


1) Dream a little Dream (The Mamas and the Papas)
2) Endless Dream (Yes)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Cecilia (Simon and Garfunkel)
2) Cedar Tree (Indigo Girls) 
3) Centerfold (J. Geils Band)


----------



## cougarjuno

In between theme : Dream/ ing (in title)


1) Dream a little Dream (The Mamas and the Papas)
2) Endless Dream (Yes)
3) Dreamer (Supertramp)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Cecilia (Simon and Garfunkel)
2) Cedar Tree (Indigo Girls)
3) Centerfield (John Fogerty)
3) Centerfold (J. Geils Band)


----------



## Rogerx

In between theme : Dream/ ing (in title)


1) Dream a little Dream (The Mamas and the Papas)
2) Endless Dream (Yes)
3) Dreamer (Supertramp)
4) Daydream (Wallace Collection )


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Cecilia (Simon and Garfunkel)
2) Cedar Tree (Indigo Girls)
3) Centerfield (John Fogerty)
4) Centerfold (J. Geils Band) 
5) Cha cha loco (Joe Jackson)


----------



## Art Rock

In between theme : Dream/ ing (in title)


1) Dream a little Dream (The Mamas and the Papas)
2) Endless Dream (Yes)
3) Dreamer (Supertramp)
4) Daydream (Wallace Collection ) 
5) Dreamweaver (Gary Wright)


----------



## Rogerx

In between theme : Dream/ ing (in title)


1) Dream a little Dream (The Mamas and the Papas)
2) Endless Dream (Yes)
3) Dreamer (Supertramp)
4) Daydream (Wallace Collection )
5) Dreamweaver (Gary Wright)
6) Working on a Dream ( Bruce Springsteen)


----------



## Art Rock

In between theme : Dream/ ing (in title)


1) Dream a little Dream (The Mamas and the Papas)
2) Endless Dream (Yes)
3) Dreamer (Supertramp)
4) Daydream (Wallace Collection )
5) Dreamweaver (Gary Wright)
6) Working on a Dream ( Bruce Springsteen) 
7) Dream on (Aerosmith)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Cecilia (Simon and Garfunkel)
2) Cedar Tree (Indigo Girls)
3) Celebration Day (Led Zeppelin)
4) Centerfield (John Fogerty)
5) Centerfold (J. Geils Band) 
6) Cha cha loco (Joe Jackson)


----------



## pianozach

In between theme : Dream/ ing (in title)


1) Dream a little Dream (The Mamas and the Papas)
2) Endless Dream (Yes)
3) Dreamer (Supertramp)
4) Daydream (Wallace Collection )
5) Dreamweaver (Gary Wright)
6) Working on a Dream (Bruce Springsteen) 
7) Dream on (Aerosmith)
8) #9 Dream (John Lennon)


----------



## Open Book

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Cecilia (Simon and Garfunkel)
2) Cedar Tree (Indigo Girls)
3) Celebration Day (Led Zeppelin)
4) Cement Mixer (Liberace)
5) Centerfield (John Fogerty)
6) Centerfold (J. Geils Band)
7) Cha cha loco (Joe Jackson)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Cecilia (Simon and Garfunkel)
2) Cedar Tree (Indigo Girls)
3) Celebration Day (Led Zeppelin)
4) Cement Mixer (Liberace)
5) Centerfield (John Fogerty)
6) Centerfold (J. Geils Band)
7) Cha cha loco (Joe Jackson)
8) Chicken Man (Indigo Girls)


----------



## cougarjuno

In between theme : Dream/ ing (in title)


1) Dream a little Dream (The Mamas and the Papas)
2) Endless Dream (Yes)
3) Dreamer (Supertramp)
4) Daydream (Wallace Collection )
5) Dreamweaver (Gary Wright)
6) Working on a Dream (Bruce Springsteen)
7) Dream on (Aerosmith)
8) #9 Dream (John Lennon)
9) Dream of Sheep (Kate Bush)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Cecilia (Simon and Garfunkel)
2) Cedar Tree (Indigo Girls)
3) Celebration Day (Led Zeppelin)
4) Cement Mixer (Liberace)
5) Centerfield (John Fogerty)
6) Centerfold (J. Geils Band)
7) Cha cha loco (Joe Jackson)
8) Chicago (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)
9) Chicken Man (Indigo Girls)


----------



## pianozach

In between theme : Dream/ ing (in title)


1) Dream a little Dream (The Mamas and the Papas)
2) Endless Dream (Yes)
3) Dreamer (Supertramp)
4) Daydream (Wallace Collection )
5) Dreamweaver (Gary Wright)
6) Working on a Dream (Bruce Springsteen)
7) Dream on (Aerosmith)
8) #9 Dream (John Lennon)
9) Dream of Sheep (Kate Bush)
10) Like Dreamers Do (Lennon/McCartney song performed by the Applejacks)


----------



## pianozach

In between theme: Night (in the title)

1) Blues in the Night (Peggy Lee)


----------



## Rogerx

n between theme: Night (in the title)

1) Blues in the Night (Peggy Lee)
2) A Night Like This ( Caro Emerald)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Cecilia (Simon and Garfunkel)
2) Cedar Tree (Indigo Girls)
3) Celebration Day (Led Zeppelin)
4) Cement Mixer (Liberace)
5) Centerfield (John Fogerty)
6) Centerfold (J. Geils Band)
7) Cha cha loco (Joe Jackson)
8) Chance for a lifetime (Kayak)
9) Chicago (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)
10) Chicken Man (Indigo Girls)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Child in Time (Deep Purple)


----------



## Art Rock

In between theme: Night (in the title)

1) Blues in the Night (Peggy Lee)
2) A Night Like This ( Caro Emerald) 
3) The Night Chicago Died (Paperlace)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Child in Time (Deep Purple)
2) Child of Fire (Queensryche)


----------



## Rogerx

In between theme: Night (in the title)

1) Blues in the Night (Peggy Lee)
2) A Night Like This ( Caro Emerald)
3) The Night Chicago Died (Paperlace)
4) All Night Train ( The Allman Brothers Band)


----------



## Art Rock

In between theme: Night (in the title)

1) Blues in the Night (Peggy Lee)
2) A Night Like This ( Caro Emerald)
3) The Night Chicago Died (Paperlace)
4) All Night Train ( The Allman Brothers Band) 
5) On this night of a thousand stars (Jack Jersey)


----------



## Rogerx

n between theme: Night (in the title)

1) Blues in the Night (Peggy Lee)
2) A Night Like This ( Caro Emerald)
3) The Night Chicago Died (Paperlace)
4) All Night Train ( The Allman Brothers Band)
5) On this night of a thousand stars (Jack Jersey)
6) Just Another Night (Cat Stevens)


----------



## cougarjuno

In between theme: Night (in the title)

1) Blues in the Night (Peggy Lee)
2) A Night Like This ( Caro Emerald)
3) The Night Chicago Died (Paperlace)
4) All Night Train ( The Allman Brothers Band)
5) On this night of a thousand stars (Jack Jersey)
6) Just Another Night (Cat Stevens)
7) Bring on the Night (The Police)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Child in Time (Deep Purple)
2) Child of Fire (Queensryche)
3) Child of Vision (Supertramp)


----------



## Rogerx

n between theme: Night (in the title)

1) Blues in the Night (Peggy Lee)
2) A Night Like This ( Caro Emerald)
3) The Night Chicago Died (Paperlace)
4) All Night Train ( The Allman Brothers Band)
5) On this night of a thousand stars (Jack Jersey)
6) Just Another Night (Cat Stevens)
7) Bring on the Night (The Police)
8)The Night Before ( The Beatles)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Child in Time (Deep Purple)
2) Child of Fire (Queensryche)
3) Child of Vision (Supertramp)
4) Children and Art (Stephen Sondheim)


----------



## pianozach

In between theme: Night (in the title)

1) Blues in the Night (Peggy Lee)
2) A Night Like This (Caro Emerald)
3) The Night Chicago Died (Paperlace)
4) All Night Train (The Allman Brothers Band)
5) On this night of a thousand stars (Jack Jersey)
6) Just Another Night (Cat Stevens)
7) Bring on the Night (The Police)
8)The Night Before (The Beatles)
9) Good Night (The Beatles)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Child in Time (Deep Purple)
2) Child of Fire (Queensryche)
3) Child of Vision (Supertramp)
4) Children and Art (Stephen Sondheim) 
5) Children of the Moon (Alan Parsons Project)


----------



## Art Rock

In between theme: Night (in the title)

1) Blues in the Night (Peggy Lee)
2) A Night Like This (Caro Emerald)
3) The Night Chicago Died (Paperlace)
4) All Night Train (The Allman Brothers Band)
5) On this night of a thousand stars (Jack Jersey)
6) Just Another Night (Cat Stevens)
7) Bring on the Night (The Police)
8)The Night Before (The Beatles)
9) Good Night (The Beatles) 
10) Night fever (Bee Gees)

Anyone can start another.


----------



## Rogerx

In between theme: Dog(s) ( the word in title)


1) Dogs In The Kitchen ( Elton John)


----------



## Azol

In between theme: Dog(s) ( the word in title)


1) Dogs In The Kitchen ( Elton John) 
2) Dogs (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Art Rock

In between theme: Dog(s) ( the word in title)


1) Dogs In The Kitchen ( Elton John)
2) Dogs (Pink Floyd) 
3) I love my dog (Cat Stevens)


----------



## cougarjuno

In between theme: Dog(s) ( the word in title)


1) Dogs In The Kitchen ( Elton John)
2) Dogs (Pink Floyd)
3) I love my dog (Cat Stevens)
4) Chili Dog (James Taylor)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Child in Time (Deep Purple)
2) Child of Fire (Queensryche)
3) Child of Vision (Supertramp)
4) Children and Art (Stephen Sondheim)
5) Children of the Moon (Alan Parsons Project)
6) Children of the World (Bees Gees)


----------



## pianozach

...................................


----------



## Art Rock

Could we keep the in-between theme to one at a time? This is getting confusing.


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Child in Time (Deep Purple)
2) Child of Fire (Queensryche)
3) Child of Vision (Supertramp)
4) Children and Art (Stephen Sondheim)
5) Children of Life (The Moody Blues)
6) Children of the Moon (Alan Parsons Project)
7) Children of the World (Bees Gees)


----------



## pianozach

In between theme: Dog(s) (the word in title)


1) Dogs In The Kitchen (Elton John)
2) Dogs (Pink Floyd)
3) I love my dog (Cat Stevens)
4) Chili Dog (James Taylor)
5) Dog Duty Blues (Rob Rio)


----------



## Rogerx

In between theme: Dog(s) (the word in title)


1) Dogs In The Kitchen (Elton John)
2) Dogs (Pink Floyd)
3) I love my dog (Cat Stevens)
4) Chili Dog (James Taylor)
5) Dog Duty Blues (Rob Rio)
6) How Much Is That Doggie In The Window ( Patti Page)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Child in Time (Deep Purple)
2) Child of Fire (Queensryche)
3) Child of Vision (Supertramp)
4) Children and Art (Stephen Sondheim)
5) Children of Life (The Moody Blues)
6) Children of the Moon (Alan Parsons Project)
7) Children of the World (Bees Gees) 
8) Children's crusade (Sting)


----------



## Art Rock

In between theme: Dog(s) (the word in title)


1) Dogs In The Kitchen (Elton John)
2) Dogs (Pink Floyd)
3) I love my dog (Cat Stevens)
4) Chili Dog (James Taylor)
5) Dog Duty Blues (Rob Rio)
6) How Much Is That Doggie In The Window ( Patti Page) 
7) Diamond dogs (David Bowie)


----------



## Rogerx

In between theme: Dog(s) (the word in title)


1) Dogs In The Kitchen (Elton John)
2) Dogs (Pink Floyd)
3) I love my dog (Cat Stevens)
4) Chili Dog (James Taylor)
5) Dog Duty Blues (Rob Rio)
6) How Much Is That Doggie In The Window ( Patti Page)
7) Diamond dogs (David Bowie)
8) Big Black Dog ( Emmylou Harris)


----------



## Azol

In between theme: Dog(s) (the word in title)


1) Dogs In The Kitchen (Elton John)
2) Dogs (Pink Floyd)
3) I love my dog (Cat Stevens)
4) Chili Dog (James Taylor)
5) Dog Duty Blues (Rob Rio)
6) How Much Is That Doggie In The Window ( Patti Page)
7) Diamond dogs (David Bowie)
8) Big Black Dog ( Emmylou Harris) 
9) Astral Dog (The Flower Kings)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Child in Time (Deep Purple)
2) Child of Fire (Queensryche)
3) Child of Vision (Supertramp)
4) Children and Art (Stephen Sondheim)
5) Children of Life (The Moody Blues)
6) Children of Light (Yes)
7) Children of the Moon (Alan Parsons Project)
8) Children of the World (Bees Gees) 
9) Children's crusade (Sting)


----------



## pianozach

In between theme: Dog(s) (the word in title)


1) Dogs In The Kitchen (Elton John)
2) Dogs (Pink Floyd)
3) I love my dog (Cat Stevens)
4) Chili Dog (James Taylor)
5) Dog Duty Blues (Rob Rio)
6) How Much Is That Doggie In The Window ( Patti Page)
7) Diamond dogs (David Bowie)
8) Big Black Dog ( Emmylou Harris) 
9) Astral Dog (The Flower Kings)
10) Gonna Buy Me a Dog (The Monkees)


----------



## pianozach

In Between Theme: a rodent, any rodent, in the title. 

1) Ben (Michael Jackson)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

In Between Theme: a rodent, any rodent, in the title. 

1) Ben (Michael Jackson)
2) Rats tn the Cellar (Aerosmith)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Child in Time (Deep Purple)
2) Child of Fire (Queensryche)
3) Child of Vision (Supertramp)
4) Children and Art (Stephen Sondheim)
5) Children of Life (The Moody Blues)
6) Children of Light (Yes)
7) Children of the Grave (Black Sabbath)
8) Children of the Moon (Alan Parsons Project)
9) Children of the World (Bees Gees) 
10) Children's crusade (Sting)


----------



## cougarjuno

In Between Theme: a rodent, any rodent, in the title.

1) Ben (Michael Jackson)
2) Rats tn the Cellar (Aerosmith)
3) All in a Mouse's Night (Genesis)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Chili Dog (James Taylor)


----------



## pianozach

In Between Theme: a rodent, any rodent, in the title.

1) Ben (Michael Jackson)
2) Rats tn the Cellar (Aerosmith)
3) All in a Mouse's Night (Genesis)
4) Cat's Squirrel (Jethro tull)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Chili Dog (James Taylor)
2) Chimes of Freedom (Bob Dylan/The Byrds)


----------



## Rogerx

!n Between Theme: a rodent, any rodent, in the title.

1) Ben (Michael Jackson)
2) Rats tn the Cellar (Aerosmith)
3) All in a Mouse's Night (Genesis)
4) Cat's Squirrel (Jethro tull)
5) Rats in the Cellar ( Pearl Jam)


----------



## Art Rock

!n Between Theme: a rodent, any rodent, in the title.

1) Ben (Michael Jackson)
2) Rats tn the Cellar (Aerosmith)
3) All in a Mouse's Night (Genesis)
4) Cat's Squirrel (Jethro tull)
5) Rats in the Cellar ( Pearl Jam) 
6) Rat in the kitchen (UB40)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Chili Dog (James Taylor)
2) Chimes of Freedom (Bob Dylan/The Byrds) 
3) China girl (David Bowie)


----------



## Rogerx

!n Between Theme: a rodent, any rodent, in the title.

1) Ben (Michael Jackson)
2) Rats tn the Cellar (Aerosmith)
3) All in a Mouse's Night (Genesis)
4) Cat's Squirrel (Jethro tull)
5) Rats in the Cellar ( Pearl Jam)
6) Rat in the kitchen (UB40)
7) Mr. Slater's Parrot ( Bonzo Dog Doo Dah Band)


----------



## Art Rock

Where's the rodent?


----------



## Azol

!n Between Theme: a rodent, any rodent, in the title.

1) Ben (Michael Jackson)
2) Rats tn the Cellar (Aerosmith)
3) All in a Mouse's Night (Genesis)
4) Cat's Squirrel (Jethro tull)
5) Rats in the Cellar ( Pearl Jam)
6) Rat in the kitchen (UB40)
7) The Mississippi Squirrel Revival (Ray Stevens)


----------



## cougarjuno

!n Between Theme: a rodent, any rodent, in the title.

1) Ben (Michael Jackson)
2) Rats tn the Cellar (Aerosmith)
3) All in a Mouse's Night (Genesis)
4) Cat's Squirrel (Jethro tull)
5) Rats in the Cellar ( Pearl Jam)
6) Rat in the kitchen (UB40)
7) The Mississippi Squirrel Revival (Ray Stevens)
8) And the Mouse Police Never Sleeps (Jethro Tull)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Chili Dog (James Taylor)
2) Chimes of Freedom (Bob Dylan/The Byrds)
3) China (Tori Amos)
4) China girl (David Bowie)


----------



## Rogerx

Art Rock said:


> Where's the rodent?


Eten ze met mes en vork dan?


----------



## Art Rock

Rogerx said:


> Eten ze met mes en vork dan?


What on earth is that supposed to mean (and stick to English please)?


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Chili Dog (James Taylor)
2) Chimes of Freedom (Bob Dylan/The Byrds)
3) China (Tori Amos)
4) China girl (David Bowie) 
5) China grove (Doobie Brothers)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Chili Dog (James Taylor)
2) Chimes of Freedom (Bob Dylan/The Byrds)
3) China (Tori Amos)
4) China girl (David Bowie)
5) China grove (Doobie Brothers)
6) Chip Away the Stone (Aerosmith)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Chili Dog (James Taylor)
2) Chimes of Freedom (Bob Dylan/The Byrds)
3) China (Tori Amos)
4) China girl (David Bowie)
5) China grove (Doobie Brothers)
6) China in your hand (T'Pau)
7) Chip Away the Stone (Aerosmith)


----------



## Art Rock

!n Between Theme: a rodent, any rodent, in the title.

1) Ben (Michael Jackson)
2) Rats tn the Cellar (Aerosmith)
3) All in a Mouse's Night (Genesis)
4) Cat's Squirrel (Jethro tull)
5) Rats in the Cellar ( Pearl Jam)
6) Rat in the kitchen (UB40)
7) The Mississippi Squirrel Revival (Ray Stevens)
8) And the Mouse Police Never Sleeps (Jethro Tull) 
9) The racing rats (Editors)


----------



## Haydn70

!n Between Theme: a rodent, any rodent, in the title.

1) Ben (Michael Jackson)
2) Rats tn the Cellar (Aerosmith)
3) All in a Mouse's Night (Genesis)
4) Cat's Squirrel (Jethro tull)
5) Rats in the Cellar ( Pearl Jam)
6) Rat in the kitchen (UB40)
7) The Mississippi Squirrel Revival (Ray Stevens)
8) And the Mouse Police Never Sleeps (Jethro Tull)
9) The racing rats (Editors)
10) The Mouse (Soupy Sales)


----------



## pianozach

In Between Theme: a marsupial, any marsupial, in the title.

1) Tie Me Kangaroo Down, Sport (Rolf Harris)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Chili Dog (James Taylor)
2) Chimes of Freedom (Bob Dylan/The Byrds)
3) China (Tori Amos)
4) China girl (David Bowie)
5) China grove (Doobie Brothers)
6) China in your hand (T'Pau)
7) Chinese Mule Train (Spike Jones and His City Slickers)
8) Chip Away the Stone (Aerosmith)


----------



## Rogerx

In Between Theme: a marsupial, any marsupial, in the title.

1) Tie Me Kangaroo Down, Sport (Rolf Harris)
2) Tonight I'm Playin' Possum (Randy Travis)


----------



## Starving Wolf

In Between Theme: a marsupial, any marsupial, in the title.

1) Tie Me Kangaroo Down, Sport (Rolf Harris)
2) Tonight I'm Playin' Possum (Randy Travis)
3) Possum (Phish)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Chili Dog (James Taylor)
2) Chimes of Freedom (Bob Dylan/The Byrds)
3) China (Tori Amos)
4) China girl (David Bowie)
5) China grove (Doobie Brothers)
6) China in your hand (T'Pau)
7) Chinese Democracy (Guns 'N Roses)
8) Chinese Mule Train (Spike Jones and His City Slickers)
9) Chip Away the Stone (Aerosmith)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Chili Dog (James Taylor)
2) Chimes of Freedom (Bob Dylan/The Byrds)
3) China (Tori Amos)
4) China girl (David Bowie)
5) China grove (Doobie Brothers)
6) China in your hand (T'Pau)
7) Chinatown (Joe Jackson)
8) Chinese Democracy (Guns 'N Roses)
9) Chinese Mule Train (Spike Jones and His City Slickers)
10) Chip Away the Stone (Aerosmith)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Chiquitita (ABBA)


----------



## Rogerx

In Between Theme: a marsupial, any marsupial, in the title.

1) Tie Me Kangaroo Down, Sport (Rolf Harris)
2) Tonight I'm Playin' Possum (Randy Travis)
3) Possum (Phish)
4) Skippy the Bush Kangaroo: Theme Song (Eric Jupp)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Chiquitita (ABBA)
2) Chitty Chitty Bang Bang (from the movie of the same name)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Chiquitita (ABBA)
2) Chitty Chitty Bang Bang (from the movie of the same name)
3) Chivalry Is Dead (Trevor Wesley)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Chiquitita (ABBA)
2) Chitty Chitty Bang Bang (from the movie of the same name)
3) Chivalry Is Dead (Trevor Wesley) 
4) Christenings (Blackfield)


----------



## cougarjuno

In Between Theme: a marsupial, any marsupial, in the title.

1) Tie Me Kangaroo Down, Sport (Rolf Harris)
2) Tonight I'm Playin' Possum (Randy Travis)
3) Possum (Phish)
4) Skippy the Bush Kangaroo: Theme Song (Eric Jupp)
5) Dig, Dig, Dig Like a Wombat (Don Spencer)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Chiquitita (ABBA)
2) Chitty Chitty Bang Bang (from the movie of the same name)
3) Chivalry Is Dead (Trevor Wesley) 
4) Chocolate Cake (Crowded House)
5) Christenings (Blackfield)


----------



## pianozach

In Between Theme: a marsupial, any marsupial, in the title.

1) Tie Me Kangaroo Down, Sport (Rolf Harris)
2) Tonight I'm Playin' Possum (Randy Travis)
3) Possum (Phish)
4) Skippy the Bush Kangaroo: Theme Song (Eric Jupp)
5) Dig, Dig, Dig Like a Wombat (Don Spencer)
6) Ode to a Koala Bear (Paul McCartney)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Chiquitita (ABBA)
2) Chitty Chitty Bang Bang (from the movie of the same name)
3) Chivalry Is Dead (Trevor Wesley) 
4) Chocolate Cake (Crowded House)
5) Christenings (Blackfield)
6) Christmas In Hollis (Run-DMC)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Chiquitita (ABBA)
2) Chitty Chitty Bang Bang (from the movie of the same name)
3) Chivalry Is Dead (Trevor Wesley)
4) Chocolate Cake (Crowded House)
5) Christenings (Blackfield)
6) Christmas In Hollis (Run-DMC) 
7) Church of the poisoned mind (Culture Club)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Chiquitita (ABBA)
2) Chitty Chitty Bang Bang (from the movie of the same name)
3) Chivalry Is Dead (Trevor Wesley)
4) Chocolate Cake (Crowded House)
5) Christenings (Blackfield)
6) Christmas In Hollis (Run-DMC)
7) Christmas Is the Time to Say I Love You (Billy Squier)
8) Church of the poisoned mind (Culture Club)


----------



## cougarjuno

In Between Theme: a marsupial, any marsupial, in the title.

1) Tie Me Kangaroo Down, Sport (Rolf Harris)
2) Tonight I'm Playin' Possum (Randy Travis)
3) Possum (Phish)
4) Skippy the Bush Kangaroo: Theme Song (Eric Jupp)
5) Dig, Dig, Dig Like a Wombat (Don Spencer)
6) Ode to a Koala Bear (Paul McCartney)
7) My Koala (Naiz Denae)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Chiquitita (ABBA)
2) Chitty Chitty Bang Bang (from the movie of the same name)
3) Chivalry Is Dead (Trevor Wesley)
4) Chocolate Cake (Crowded House)
5) Christenings (Blackfield)
6) Christmas In Hollis (Run-DMC)
7) Christmas Is the Time to Say I Love You (Billy Squier)
8) Christmastime Is Here Again (The Beatles)
9) Church of the poisoned mind (Culture Club)


----------



## pianozach

In Between Theme: a marsupial, any marsupial, in the title.

1) Tie Me Kangaroo Down, Sport (Rolf Harris)
2) Tonight I'm Playin' Possum (Randy Travis)
3) Possum (Phish)
4) Skippy the Bush Kangaroo: Theme Song (Eric Jupp)
5) Dig, Dig, Dig Like a Wombat (Don Spencer)
6) Ode to a Koala Bear (Paul McCartney)
7) My Koala (Naiz Denae)
8) Crash Bandicoot Theme (Audio Visions)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Chiquitita (ABBA)
2) Chitty Chitty Bang Bang (from the movie of the same name)
3) Chivalry Is Dead (Trevor Wesley)
4) Chocolate Cake (Crowded House)
5) Christenings (Blackfield)
6) Christmas In Hollis (Run-DMC)
7) Christmas Is the Time to Say I Love You (Billy Squier)
8) Christmastime Is Here Again (The Beatles)
9) Church of the poisoned mind (Culture Club) 
10) Cigarettes and alcohol (Oasis)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Circle in the sand (Belinda Carlisle)


----------



## Azol

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Circle in the sand (Belinda Carlisle) 
2) Cirkus (including Entry of the Chameleons) (King Crimson)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Circle in the sand (Belinda Carlisle) 
2) Circle of Hands (Uriah Heep)
3) Cirkus (including Entry of the Chameleons) (King Crimson)


----------



## pianozach

In Between Theme: a marsupial, any marsupial, in the title.

1) Tie Me Kangaroo Down, Sport (Rolf Harris)
2) Tonight I'm Playin' Possum (Randy Travis)
3) Possum (Phish)
4) Skippy the Bush Kangaroo: Theme Song (Eric Jupp)
5) Dig, Dig, Dig Like a Wombat (Don Spencer)
6) Ode to a Koala Bear (Paul McCartney)
7) My Koala (Naiz Denae)
8) Crash Bandicoot Theme (Audio Visions)
9) Girls, Boys and Marsupials (The Wombats)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Circle in the sand (Belinda Carlisle)
2) Circle of Hands (Uriah Heep)
3) Circle of Life (Elton John)
4) Cirkus (including Entry of the Chameleons) (King Crimson)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Circle in the sand (Belinda Carlisle)
2) Circle of Hands (Uriah Heep)
3) Circle of Life (Elton John)
4) Circle the Wagons (Darkthrone)
5) Cirkus (including Entry of the Chameleons) (King Crimson)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Circle in the sand (Belinda Carlisle)
2) Circle of Hands (Uriah Heep)
3) Circle of Life (Elton John)
4) Circle the Wagons (Darkthrone)
5) Circus of Heaven (Yes)
6) Cirkus (including Entry of the Chameleons) (King Crimson)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Circle in the sand (Belinda Carlisle)
2) Circle of Hands (Uriah Heep)
3) Circle of Life (Elton John)
4) Circle the Wagons (Darkthrone)
5) Circus of Heaven (Yes)
6) Cirkus (including Entry of the Chameleons) (King Crimson)
7) Cisco Kid (War)


----------



## cougarjuno

In Between Theme: a marsupial, any marsupial, in the title.

1) Tie Me Kangaroo Down, Sport (Rolf Harris)
2) Tonight I'm Playin' Possum (Randy Travis)
3) Possum (Phish)
4) Skippy the Bush Kangaroo: Theme Song (Eric Jupp)
5) Dig, Dig, Dig Like a Wombat (Don Spencer)
6) Ode to a Koala Bear (Paul McCartney)
7) My Koala (Naiz Denae)
8) Crash Bandicoot Theme (Audio Visions)
9) Girls, Boys and Marsupials (The Wombats)
10) The Wombat Wobble (Johnny Huckle and Helen Moran)


----------



## cougarjuno

In Between Theme: Hair in the title.

1) Almost Cut My Hair (Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Circle in the sand (Belinda Carlisle)
2) Circle of Hands (Uriah Heep)
3) Circle of Life (Elton John)
4) Circle the Wagons (Darkthrone)
5) Circus of Heaven (Yes)
6) Cirrus Minor (Pink Floyd)
7) Cirkus (including Entry of the Chameleons) (King Crimson)
8) Cisco Kid (War)


----------



## pianozach

In Between Theme: Hair in the title.

1) Almost Cut My Hair (Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young)
2) Long Haired Lady (Paul & Linda McCartney)


----------



## Rogerx

n Between Theme: Hair in the title.

1) Almost Cut My Hair (Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young)
2) Long Haired Lady (Paul & Linda McCartney)
3) Baby Let Your Hair Grow Long ( Brian Wilson)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Circle in the sand (Belinda Carlisle)
2) Circle of Hands (Uriah Heep)
3) Circle of Life (Elton John)
4) Circle the Wagons (Darkthrone)
5) Circus of Heaven (Yes)
6) Cirkus (including Entry of the Chameleons) (King Crimson)
7) Cirrus Minor (Pink Floyd)
8) Cisco Kid (War) 
9) City of blinding lights (U2)


----------



## Art Rock

In Between Theme: Hair in the title.

1) Almost Cut My Hair (Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young)
2) Long Haired Lady (Paul & Linda McCartney)
3) Baby Let Your Hair Grow Long ( Brian Wilson) 
4) Let your hair hang down (Catapult)


----------



## Rogerx

In Between Theme: Hair in the title.

1) Almost Cut My Hair (Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young)
2) Long Haired Lady (Paul & Linda McCartney)
3) Baby Let Your Hair Grow Long ( Brian Wilson)
4) Let your hair hang down (Catapult)
5) Hair Of The Dog (Nazareth)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Circle in the sand (Belinda Carlisle)
2) Circle of Hands (Uriah Heep)
3) Circle of Life (Elton John)
4) Circle the Wagons (Darkthrone)
5) Circus of Heaven (Yes)
6) Cirkus (including Entry of the Chameleons) (King Crimson)
7) Cirrus Minor (Pink Floyd)
8) Cisco Kid (War) 
9) City of blinding lights (U2)
10) City of Tiny Lights (Frank Zappa)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

In Between Theme: Hair in the title.

1) Almost Cut My Hair (Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young)
2) Long Haired Lady (Paul & Linda McCartney)
3) Baby Let Your Hair Grow Long ( Brian Wilson)
4) Let your hair hang down (Catapult)
5) Hair Of The Dog (Nazareth)
6) Hair (Lady Gaga)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Circle in the sand (Belinda Carlisle)
2) Circle of Hands (Uriah Heep)
3) Circle of Life (Elton John)
4) Circle the Wagons (Darkthrone)
5) Circus of Heaven (Yes)
6) Cirkus (including Entry of the Chameleons) (King Crimson)
7) Cirrus Minor (Pink Floyd)
8) Cisco Kid (War) 
9) City of blinding lights (U2)
10) City of Love (Yes)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Clap (Yes)


----------



## pianozach

In Between Theme: Hair in the title.

1) Almost Cut My Hair (Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young)
2) Long Haired Lady (Paul & Linda McCartney)
3) Baby Let Your Hair Grow Long ( Brian Wilson)
4) Let your hair hang down (Catapult)
5) Hair Of The Dog (Nazareth)
6) Hair (Lady Gaga)
7) Sister Golden Hair (America)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Clap (Yes) 
2) Clap for the Wolfman (Guess Who)


----------



## Art Rock

In Between Theme: Hair in the title.

1) Almost Cut My Hair (Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young)
2) Long Haired Lady (Paul & Linda McCartney)
3) Baby Let Your Hair Grow Long ( Brian Wilson)
4) Let your hair hang down (Catapult)
5) Hair Of The Dog (Nazareth)
6) Hair (Lady Gaga)
7) Sister Golden Hair (America) 
8) Hair (Zen)

Not the same song as #6.


----------



## cougarjuno

In Between Theme: Hair in the title.

1) Almost Cut My Hair (Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young)
2) Long Haired Lady (Paul & Linda McCartney)
3) Baby Let Your Hair Grow Long ( Brian Wilson)
4) Let your hair hang down (Catapult)
5) Hair Of The Dog (Nazareth)
6) Hair (Lady Gaga)
7) Sister Golden Hair (America)
8) Hair (Zen)
9) Pretty Golden Hair (Al Stewart)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Clampdown (The Clash)
2) Clap (Yes)
3) Clap for the Wolfman (Guess Who)


----------



## Rogerx

In Between Theme: Hair in the title.

1) Almost Cut My Hair (Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young)
2) Long Haired Lady (Paul & Linda McCartney)
3) Baby Let Your Hair Grow Long ( Brian Wilson)
4) Let your hair hang down (Catapult)
5) Hair Of The Dog (Nazareth)
6) Hair (Lady Gaga)
7) Sister Golden Hair (America)
8) Hair (Zen)
9) Pretty Golden Hair (Al Stewart)
10) Black Is the Color of My True Love's Hair( Nina Simone)


----------



## Rogerx

In between theme: Colour hopefully in title 

1)The Colour of the Earth ( PJ Harvey)


----------



## Art Rock

In between theme: Colour hopefully in title

1) The Colour of the Earth ( PJ Harvey) 
2) Colours (Donovan)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Clampdown (The Clash)
2) Clap (Yes)
3) Clap for the Wolfman (Guess Who) 
4) Claudette (Everly Brothers)


----------



## Rogerx

In between theme: Colour hopefully in title

1) The Colour of the Earth ( PJ Harvey)
2) Colours (Donovan)
3) Color My World ( Petula Clark)


----------



## Azol

In between theme: Colour hopefully in title

1) The Colour of the Earth ( PJ Harvey)
2) Colours (Donovan)
3) Color My World ( Petula Clark) 
4) The Healing Colors Of Sound (Spock's Beard)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Clampdown (The Clash)
2) Clap (Yes)
3) Clap for the Wolfman (Guess Who) 
4) Claudette (Everly Brothers)
5) Clear Days (Yes)


----------



## pianozach

In between theme: Colour hopefully in title

1) The Colour of the Earth ( PJ Harvey)
2) Colours (Donovan)
3) Color My World ( Petula Clark) 
4) The Healing Colors Of Sound (Spock's Beard)
5) Any Colour You Like (Pink Floyd)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Clampdown (The Clash)
2) Clap (Yes)
3) Clap for the Wolfman (Guess Who)
4) Claudette (Everly Brothers)
5) Clear Days (Yes)
6) Clear Sailing (Barbra Streisand)


----------



## cougarjuno

In between theme: Colour hopefully in title

1) The Colour of the Earth ( PJ Harvey)
2) Colours (Donovan)
3) Color My World ( Petula Clark)
4) The Healing Colors Of Sound (Spock's Beard)
5) Any Colour You Like (Pink Floyd)
6) Flying Colours (Jethro Tull)


----------



## Rogerx

In between theme: Colour hopefully in title

1) The Colour of the Earth ( PJ Harvey)
2) Colours (Donovan)
3) Color My World ( Petula Clark)
4) The Healing Colors Of Sound (Spock's Beard)
5) Any Colour You Like (Pink Floyd)
6) Flying Colours (Jethro Tull)
7)True Colors( Cyndi Lauper)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Clampdown (The Clash)
2) Clap (Yes)
3) Clap for the Wolfman (Guess Who)
4) Claudette (Everly Brothers)
5) Clear Days (Yes)
6) Clear Sailing (Barbra Streisand) 
7) Clint Eastwood (Gorillaz)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Clampdown (The Clash)
2) Clap (Yes)
3) Clap for the Wolfman (Guess Who)
4) Classical Gas (Mason Williams)
5) Claudette (Everly Brothers)
6) Clear Days (Yes)
7) Clear Sailing (Barbra Streisand) 
8) Clint Eastwood (Gorillaz)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Clampdown (The Clash)
2) Clap (Yes)
3) Clap for the Wolfman (Guess Who)
4) Claudette (Everly Brothers)
5) Clear Days (Yes)
6) Clear Sailing (Barbra Streisand) 
7) Clink Clink, Another Drink (Spike Jones & His City Slickers)
8) Clint Eastwood (Gorillaz)


----------



## pianozach

In between theme: Colour hopefully in title

1) The Colour of the Earth ( PJ Harvey)
2) Colours (Donovan)
3) Color My World ( Petula Clark)
4) The Healing Colors Of Sound (Spock's Beard)
5) Any Colour You Like (Pink Floyd)
6) Flying Colours (Jethro Tull)
7) True Colors (Cyndi Lauper)
8) Fancy Colours (Chicago)


----------



## Rogerx

In between theme: Colour hopefully in title

1) The Colour of the Earth ( PJ Harvey)
2) Colours (Donovan)
3) Color My World ( Petula Clark)
4) The Healing Colors Of Sound (Spock's Beard)
5) Any Colour You Like (Pink Floyd)
6) Flying Colours (Jethro Tull)
7) True Colors (Cyndi Lauper)
8) Fancy Colours (Chicago)
9) Coat Of Many Colors ( Dolly Parton)


----------



## Azol

In between theme: Colour hopefully in title

1) The Colour of the Earth ( PJ Harvey)
2) Colours (Donovan)
3) Color My World ( Petula Clark)
4) The Healing Colors Of Sound (Spock's Beard)
5) Any Colour You Like (Pink Floyd)
6) Flying Colours (Jethro Tull)
7) True Colors (Cyndi Lauper)
8) Fancy Colours (Chicago)
9) Coat Of Many Colors ( Dolly Parton) 
10) Rose Colored Glasses (Transatlantic)

Let's carry on with the main theme


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Clampdown (The Clash)
2) Clap (Yes)
3) Clap for the Wolfman (Guess Who)
4) Claudette (Everly Brothers)
5) Clear Days (Yes)
6) Clear Sailing (Barbra Streisand)
7) Clink Clink, Another Drink (Spike Jones & His City Slickers)
8) Clint Eastwood (Gorillaz)
9) Closer to Fine (Indigo Girls)


----------



## Rogerx

In between theme: Walk/ing


1)I'm Walking ( Fats Domino)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Clampdown (The Clash)
2) Clap (Yes)
3) Clap for the Wolfman (Guess Who)
4) Claudette (Everly Brothers)
5) Clear Days (Yes)
6) Clear Sailing (Barbra Streisand)
7) Cliché (Todd Rundgren)
8) Clink Clink, Another Drink (Spike Jones & His City Slickers)
9) Clint Eastwood (Gorillaz)
10) Closer to Fine (Indigo Girls)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Cloud 9 (George Harrison)


----------



## pianozach

In between theme: Walk/ing


1) I'm Walking (Fats Domino)
2) Sleep Walk (Santo & Johnny)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Close to you (Carpenters)
2) Cloud 9 (George Harrison)


----------



## Art Rock

In between theme: Walk/ing


1) I'm Walking (Fats Domino)
2) Sleep Walk (Santo & Johnny) 
3) Laugh and walk away (Shirts)


----------



## Rogerx

In between theme: Walk/ing


1) I'm Walking (Fats Domino)
2) Sleep Walk (Santo & Johnny)
3) Laugh and walk away (Shirts)
4) Just Walkin' In The Rain ( Johnnie Ray)


----------



## cougarjuno

In between theme: Walk/ing


1) I'm Walking (Fats Domino)
2) Sleep Walk (Santo & Johnny)
3) Laugh and walk away (Shirts)
4) Just Walkin' In The Rain ( Johnnie Ray)
5) The Walk (Mayer Hawthorne)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Close to the Edge (Yes)
2) Close to you (Carpenters)
3) Cloud 9 (George Harrison)


----------



## pianozach

In between theme: Walk/ing


1) I'm Walking (Fats Domino)
2) Sleep Walk (Santo & Johnny)
3) Laugh and walk away (Shirts)
4) Just Walkin' In The Rain (Johnnie Ray)
5) The Walk (Mayer Hawthorne)
6) Walk This Way (Aerosmith)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Close to You (Carpenters)
2) Cloud 9 (George Harrison)
3) Cloudy (Simon and Garfunkel)


----------



## cougarjuno

In between theme: Walk/ing


1) I'm Walking (Fats Domino)
2) Sleep Walk (Santo & Johnny)
3) Laugh and walk away (Shirts)
4) Just Walkin' In The Rain (Johnnie Ray)
5) The Walk (Mayer Hawthorne)
6) Walk This Way (Aerosmith)
7) Walk Like a Man (The Four Seasons)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Close to the Edge (Yes)
2) Close to you (Carpenters)
3) Cloud 9 (George Harrison) 
4) Cloudbusting (Kate Bush)
5) Cloudy (Simon and Garfunkel)


----------



## Art Rock

In between theme: Walk/ing


1) I'm Walking (Fats Domino)
2) Sleep Walk (Santo & Johnny)
3) Laugh and walk away (Shirts)
4) Just Walkin' In The Rain (Johnnie Ray)
5) The Walk (Mayer Hawthorne)
6) Walk This Way (Aerosmith)
7) Walk Like a Man (The Four Seasons) 
8) Walk away Renee (Left Banke)


----------



## cougarjuno

In between theme: Walk/ing


1) I'm Walking (Fats Domino)
2) Sleep Walk (Santo & Johnny)
3) Laugh and walk away (Shirts)
4) Just Walkin' In The Rain (Johnnie Ray)
5) The Walk (Mayer Hawthorne)
6) Walk This Way (Aerosmith)
7) Walk Like a Man (The Four Seasons)
8) Walk away Renee (Left Banke)
9) Walking Man (James Taylor)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Close to the Edge (Yes)
2) Close to you (Carpenters)
3) Cloud 9 (George Harrison)
4) Cloudbusting (Kate Bush)
5) Cloud Nine (The Temptations)
6) Cloudy (Simon and Garfunkel)


----------



## Rogerx

In between theme: Walk/ing


1) I'm Walking (Fats Domino)
2) Sleep Walk (Santo & Johnny)
3) Laugh and walk away (Shirts)
4) Just Walkin' In The Rain (Johnnie Ray)
5) The Walk (Mayer Hawthorne)
6) Walk This Way (Aerosmith)
7) Walk Like a Man (The Four Seasons)
8) Walk away Renee (Left Banke)
9) Walking Man (James Taylor)
10)Walk - Don't Run (The Ventures)


----------



## pianozach

In between theme: Run/ning, Ran


1) Run Like Hell (Pink Floyd)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Close to the Edge (Yes)
2) Close to you (Carpenters)
3) Cloud 9 (George Harrison)
4) Cloudbusting (Kate Bush)
5) Cloud Nine (The Temptations)
6) Cloudy (Simon and Garfunkel)
7) Clowntime Is Over (Elvis Costello & The Attractions)


----------



## Rogerx

In between theme: Run/ning, Ran


1) Run Like Hell (Pink Floyd)
2) Running To Stand Still ( U2)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Close to the Edge (Yes)
2) Close to you (Carpenters)
3) Cloud 9 (George Harrison)
4) Cloudbusting (Kate Bush)
5) Cloud Nine (The Temptations)
6) Clouds and rain suite (David Gates)
7) Cloudy (Simon and Garfunkel)
8) Clowntime Is Over (Elvis Costello & The Attractions)


----------



## Art Rock

In between theme: Run/ning, Ran


1) Run Like Hell (Pink Floyd)
2) Running To Stand Still ( U2) 
3) Run for home (Lindisfarne)


----------



## Rogerx

In between theme: Run/ning, Ran


1) Run Like Hell (Pink Floyd)
2) Running To Stand Still ( U2)
3) Run for home (Lindisfarne)
4) Going To The Run ( Golden Earring)


----------



## cougarjuno

In between theme: Run/ning, Ran


1) Run Like Hell (Pink Floyd)
2) Running To Stand Still ( U2)
3) Run for home (Lindisfarne)
4) Going To The Run ( Golden Earring)
5) Running Hard (Renaissance)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Close to the Edge (Yes)
2) Close to you (Carpenters)
3) Cloud 9 (George Harrison)
4) Cloudbusting (Kate Bush)
5) Cloud Nine (The Temptations)
6) Clouds and rain suite (David Gates)
7) Cloudy (Simon and Garfunkel)
8) Clowntime Is Over (Elvis Costello & The Attractions)
9) Clyde (Waylon Jennings)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

In between theme: Run/ning, Ran


1) Run Like Hell (Pink Floyd)
2) Running To Stand Still ( U2)
3) Run for home (Lindisfarne)
4) Going To The Run ( Golden Earring)
5) Running Hard (Renaissance)
6) Running with the Devil (Van Halen)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Close to the Edge (Yes)
2) Close to you (Carpenters)
3) Cloud 9 (George Harrison)
4) Cloudbusting (Kate Bush)
5) Cloud Nine (The Temptations)
6) Clouds and rain suite (David Gates)
7) Cloudy (Simon and Garfunkel)
8) Clowntime Is Over (Elvis Costello & The Attractions)
9) Club At the End of the Street (Elton John)
10) Clyde (Waylon Jennings)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Cocktails For Two (Spike Jones & His City Slickers)


----------



## pianozach

In between theme: Run/ning, Ran


1) Run Like Hell (Pink Floyd)
2) Running To Stand Still (U2)
3) Run for home (Lindisfarne)
4) Going To The Run (Golden Earring)
5) Running Hard (Renaissance)
6) Running with the Devil (Van Halen)
7) I'm Running (Yes)


----------



## Art Rock

In between theme: Run/ning, Ran


1) Run Like Hell (Pink Floyd)
2) Running To Stand Still (U2)
3) Run for home (Lindisfarne)
4) Going To The Run (Golden Earring)
5) Running Hard (Renaissance)
6) Running with the Devil (Van Halen)
7) I'm Running (Yes) 
8) Long train running (Doobie Brothers)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Cocaine (JJ Cale)
2) Cocktails For Two (Spike Jones & His City Slickers)


----------



## cougarjuno

In between theme: Run/ning, Ran


1) Run Like Hell (Pink Floyd)
2) Running To Stand Still (U2)
3) Run for home (Lindisfarne)
4) Going To The Run (Golden Earring)
5) Running Hard (Renaissance)
6) Running with the Devil (Van Halen)
7) I'm Running (Yes)
8) Long train running (Doobie Brothers)
9) Run with the Pack (Bad Company)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Cocaine (JJ Cale)
2) Cocktails For Two (Spike Jones & His City Slickers)
3) Code Red (AC/DC)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Cocaine (JJ Cale)
2) Cocktails For Two (Spike Jones & His City Slickers)
3) Code Red (AC/DC)
4) Cold Highway (Elton John)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Cocaine (JJ Cale)
2) Cocktails For Two (Spike Jones & His City Slickers)
3) Code Red (AC/DC)
4) Cold (Elton John)
5) Cold Highway (Elton John)


----------



## Rogerx

In between theme: Run/ning, Ran


1) Run Like Hell (Pink Floyd)
2) Running To Stand Still (U2)
3) Run for home (Lindisfarne)
4) Going To The Run (Golden Earring)
5) Running Hard (Renaissance)
6) Running with the Devil (Van Halen)
7) I'm Running (Yes)
8) Long train running (Doobie Brothers)
9) Run with the Pack (Bad Company)
10) Keep on running( Spencer Davis Group_


----------



## pianozach

In between theme: Hop(ping), Skip(ping), Trot(ting), and Jump(ing)


1) Jump In the Line (Harry Belafonte)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Cocaine (JJ Cale)
2) Cocktails For Two (Spike Jones & His City Slickers)
3) Code Red (AC/DC)
4) Coffee Baby (Buddy Phillips & Rockin' Ramblers)
5) Cold (Elton John)
6) Cold Highway (Elton John)


----------



## Rogerx

In between theme: Hop(ping), Skip(ping), Trot(ting), and Jump(ing)


1) Jump In the Line (Harry Belafonte)
2) Jump To It (Aretha Franklin)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Cocaine (JJ Cale)
2) Cocktails For Two (Spike Jones & His City Slickers)
3) Code Red (AC/DC)
4) Coffee Baby (Buddy Phillips & Rockin' Ramblers)
5) Cold (Elton John)
6) Cold as ice (Foreigner)
7) Cold Highway (Elton John)


----------



## Art Rock

In between theme: Hop(ping), Skip(ping), Trot(ting), and Jump(ing)


1) Jump In the Line (Harry Belafonte)
2) Jump To It (Aretha Franklin) 
3) At the hop (Danny and the Juniors)


----------



## Rogerx

In between theme: Hop(ping), Skip(ping), Trot(ting), and Jump(ing)


1) Jump In the Line (Harry Belafonte)
2) Jump To It (Aretha Franklin)
3) At the hop (Danny and the Juniors)
4) Skipping (Eddie Vedder)


----------



## pianozach

In between theme: Hop(ping), Skip(ping), Trot(ting), and Jump(ing)


1) Jump In the Line (Harry Belafonte)
2) Jump To It (Aretha Franklin)
3) At the Hop (Danny and the Juniors)
4) Skipping (Eddie Vedder)
5) Jumpin' Jack Flash (The Rolling Stones)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Cocaine (JJ Cale)
2) Cocktails For Two (Spike Jones & His City Slickers)
3) Code Red (AC/DC)
4) Coffee Baby (Buddy Phillips & Rockin' Ramblers)
5) Cold (Elton John)
6) Cold as ice (Foreigner)
7) Cold Highway (Elton John)
8) Cold Wind to Valhalla (Jethro Tull)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Cocaine (JJ Cale)
2) Cocktails For Two (Spike Jones & His City Slickers)
3) Coco (Sweet)
4) Code Red (AC/DC)
5) Coffee Baby (Buddy Phillips & Rockin' Ramblers)
6) Cold (Elton John)
7) Cold as ice (Foreigner)
8) Cold Highway (Elton John)
9) Cold Wind to Valhalla (Jethro Tull)


----------



## Art Rock

In between theme: Hop(ping), Skip(ping), Trot(ting), and Jump(ing)


1) Jump In the Line (Harry Belafonte)
2) Jump To It (Aretha Franklin)
3) At the Hop (Danny and the Juniors)
4) Skipping (Eddie Vedder)
 5) Jumpin' Jack Flash (The Rolling Stones) 
6) Jump they say (David Bowie)


----------



## cougarjuno

In between theme: Hop(ping), Skip(ping), Trot(ting), and Jump(ing)


1) Jump In the Line (Harry Belafonte)
2) Jump To It (Aretha Franklin)
3) At the Hop (Danny and the Juniors)
4) Skipping (Eddie Vedder)
5) Jumpin' Jack Flash (The Rolling Stones)
6) Jump they say (David Bowie)
7) Jump (Van Halen)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Cocaine (JJ Cale)
2) Cocktails For Two (Spike Jones & His City Slickers)
3) Coco (Sweet)
4) Code Red (AC/DC)
5) Coffee Baby (Buddy Phillips & Rockin' Ramblers)
6) Cold (Elton John)
7) Cold as ice (Foreigner)
8) Cold Dark and Yesterday (Hall & Oates)
9) Cold Highway (Elton John)
10) Cold Wind to Valhalla (Jethro Tull)


----------



## pianozach

In between theme: Hop(ping), Skip(ping), Trot(ting), and Jump(ing)


1) Jump In the Line (Harry Belafonte)
2) Jump To It (Aretha Franklin)
3) At the Hop (Danny and the Juniors)
4) Skipping (Eddie Vedder)
5) Jumpin' Jack Flash (The Rolling Stones)
6) Jump they say (David Bowie)
7) Jump (Van Halen)
8) Jumpin' Jive (Joe Jackson)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Colour My World (Chicago)


----------



## Rogerx

In between theme: Hop(ping), Skip(ping), Trot(ting), and Jump(ing)


1) Jump In the Line (Harry Belafonte)
2) Jump To It (Aretha Franklin)
3) At the Hop (Danny and the Juniors)
4) Skipping (Eddie Vedder)
5) Jumpin' Jack Flash (The Rolling Stones)
6) Jump they say (David Bowie)
7) Jump (Van Halen)
8) Jumpin' Jive (Joe Jackson)
9) Jump Then Fall ( Taylor Swift)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Colour My World (Chicago) 
2) Colours (Donovan)


----------



## Art Rock

In between theme: Hop(ping), Skip(ping), Trot(ting), and Jump(ing)


1) Jump In the Line (Harry Belafonte)
2) Jump To It (Aretha Franklin)
3) At the Hop (Danny and the Juniors)
4) Skipping (Eddie Vedder)
5) Jumpin' Jack Flash (The Rolling Stones)
6) Jump they say (David Bowie)
7) Jump (Van Halen)
8) Jumpin' Jive (Joe Jackson)
9) Jump Then Fall ( Taylor Swift) 
10) Too hot ta trot (Commodores)

New theme up for grabs.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Sick, not a specific one please 


1)Sick Again ( Led Zeppelin)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Sick, not a specific one please


1) Sick Again ( Led Zeppelin)
2) Sick City (Elton John)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Colorado (Flying Burrito Brothers)
2) Colour My World (Chicago)
3) Colours (Donovan)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Sick, not a specific one please


1) Sick Again (Led Zeppelin)
2) Sick City (Elton John)
3) Fixin' To Die (Bob Dylan)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Colorado (Flying Burrito Brothers)
2) Colour My World (Chicago)
3) Colours (Donovan)
4) Come and Get It (Badfinger)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Sick, not a specific one please


1) Sick Again ( Led Zeppelin)
2) Sick City (Elton John)
3)You Make Me Sick ( Of Mice & Men)

Feel free starting a new "in between" subject


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Colorado (Flying Burrito Brothers)
2) Colour My World (Chicago)
3) Colours (Donovan)
4) Come a little bit closer (Jay and the Americans)
5) Come and Get It (Badfinger)


----------



## Art Rock

I'll give this one mercy bump, but if we're done, we're done. We had a good run.


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Colorado (Flying Burrito Brothers)
2) Colour My World (Chicago)
3) Colours (Donovan)
4) Come a little bit closer (Jay and the Americans)
5) Come and Get It (Badfinger) 
6) Come Get to This (Marvin Gaye)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Colorado (Flying Burrito Brothers)
2) Colour My World (Chicago)
3) Colours (Donovan)
4) Come a little bit closer (Jay and the Americans)
5) Come and Get It (Badfinger) 
6) Come Get to This (Marvin Gaye)
7) Come With Me (Donna Summer)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Sick, not a specific one please


1) Sick Again ( Led Zeppelin)
2) Sick City (Elton John)
3)You Make Me Sick (Of Mice & Men)
4) Love Sick (Bob Dylan)

This theme sucked. I'm putting the fork in it.


----------



## pianozach

In Between Theme: City, not a specific one please


1) While the City Sleeps (Chicago)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Colorado (Flying Burrito Brothers)
2) Colour My World (Chicago)
3) Colours (Donovan)
4) Come a little bit closer (Jay and the Americans)
5) Come and Get It (Badfinger) 
6) Come Get to This (Marvin Gaye)
7) Come Together (The Beatles)
8) Come With Me (Donna Summer)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Colorado (Flying Burrito Brothers)
2) Colour My World (Chicago)
3) Colours (Donovan)
4) Come a little bit closer (Jay and the Americans)
5) Come and Get It (Badfinger)
6) Come as you are (Nirvana)
7) Come Get to This (Marvin Gaye)
8) Come Together (The Beatles)
9) Come With Me (Donna Summer)


----------



## Art Rock

In Between Theme: City, not a specific one please


1) While the City Sleeps (Chicago) 
2) Summer in the City (ABBA)


----------



## Open Book

In Between Theme: City, not a specific one please


1) While the City Sleeps (Chicago)
2) Summer in the City (ABBA)
3) Hot Child in the City (Nick Gilder)


----------



## Open Book

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Colorado (Flying Burrito Brothers)
2) Colour My World (Chicago)
3) Colours (Donovan)
4) Come a little bit closer (Jay and the Americans)
5) Come and Get It (Badfinger)
6) Come as you are (Nirvana)
7) Come Away With Me (Norah Jones)
8) Come Get to This (Marvin Gaye)
9) Come Together (The Beatles)
10) Come With Me (Donna Summer)


----------



## pianozach

In Between Theme: City, not a specific one please


1) While the City Sleeps (Chicago)
2) Summer in the City (ABBA)
3) Hot Child in the City (Nick Gilder)
4) Something in the City Changes People (Chicago)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Comfortably Numb (Pink Floyd)


----------



## cougarjuno

In Between Theme: City, not a specific one please


1) While the City Sleeps (Chicago)
2) Summer in the City (ABBA)
3) Hot Child in the City (Nick Gilder)
4) Something in the City Changes People (Chicago) 
5) City to City (Gerry Rafferty)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Comfortably Numb (Pink Floyd) 
2) Complete Control (The Clash)


----------



## Rogerx

In Between Theme: City, not a specific one please


1) While the City Sleeps (Chicago)
2) Summer in the City (ABBA)
3) Hot Child in the City (Nick Gilder)
4) Something in the City Changes People (Chicago)
5) City to City (Gerry Rafferty)
6) Dirty City - Steve Winwood


----------



## pianozach

In Between Theme: City, not a specific one please


1) While the City Sleeps (Chicago)
2) Summer in the City (ABBA)
3) Hot Child in the City (Nick Gilder)
4) Something in the City Changes People (Chicago)
5) City to City (Gerry Rafferty)
6) Dirty City (Steve Winwood)
7) Living For the City (Stevie Wonder)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Comfortably Numb (Pink Floyd) 
2) Coming Up (Paul McCartney)
3) Complete Control (The Clash)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Comfortably Numb (Pink Floyd)
2) Coming Up (Paul McCartney)
3) Common people (Pulp)
4) Complete Control (The Clash)


----------



## Art Rock

In Between Theme: City, not a specific one please


1) While the City Sleeps (Chicago)
2) Summer in the City (ABBA)
3) Hot Child in the City (Nick Gilder)
4) Something in the City Changes People (Chicago)
5) City to City (Gerry Rafferty)
6) Dirty City (Steve Winwood)
7) Living For the City (Stevie Wonder) 
8) We built this city (Starship)


----------



## cougarjuno

In Between Theme: City, not a specific one please


1) While the City Sleeps (Chicago)
2) Summer in the City (ABBA)
3) Hot Child in the City (Nick Gilder)
4) Something in the City Changes People (Chicago)
5) City to City (Gerry Rafferty)
6) Dirty City (Steve Winwood)
7) Living For the City (Stevie Wonder)
8) We built this city (Starship) 
9) City of the Angels (Journey)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Comfortably Numb (Pink Floyd)
2) Coming Around Again (Carly Simon)
3) Coming Up (Paul McCartney)
4) Common people (Pulp)
5) Complete Control (The Clash)


----------



## Rogerx

In Between Theme: City, not a specific one please


1) While the City Sleeps (Chicago)
2) Summer in the City (ABBA)
3) Hot Child in the City (Nick Gilder)
4) Something in the City Changes People (Chicago)
5) City to City (Gerry Rafferty)
6) Dirty City (Steve Winwood)
7) Living For the City (Stevie Wonder)
8) We built this city (Starship)
9) City of the Angels (Journey)
10) Surf City - Jan & Dean


----------



## Rogerx

In between theme :songs with kinds of music in the title

1)Basin Street Blues ( Louis Armstrong)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Comfortably Numb (Pink Floyd)
2) Coming Around Again (Carly Simon)
3) Coming Up (Paul McCartney)
4) Common people (Pulp)
5) Communication Breakdown (Led Zeppelin)
6) Complete Control (The Clash)


----------



## pianozach

In between theme :songs with kinds of music in the title

1) Basin Street Blues (Louis Armstrong)
2) Don't Be A Lemming Polka (k.d. lang)


----------



## Art Rock

In between theme :songs with kinds of music in the title

1)Basin Street Blues ( Louis Armstrong) 
2) Don't Be A Lemming Polka (k.d. lang) 
3) Boogie Woogie bugle boy (Bette Midler)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Comfortably Numb (Pink Floyd)
2) Coming Around Again (Carly Simon)
3) Coming Up (Paul McCartney)
4) Common people (Pulp)
5) Communication (Spandau Ballet)
6) Communication Breakdown (Led Zeppelin)
7) Complete Control (The Clash)


----------



## Starving Wolf

In between theme :songs with kinds of music in the title

1) Basin Street Blues ( Louis Armstrong) 
2) Don't Be A Lemming Polka (k.d. lang) 
3) Boogie Woogie bugle boy (Bette Midler)
4) It's Only Rock & Roll (But I Like It) (Rolling Stones)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Comfortably Numb (Pink Floyd)
2) Coming Around Again (Carly Simon)
3) Coming Up (Paul McCartney)
4) Common people (Pulp)
5) Communication (Spandau Ballet)
6) Communication Breakdown (Led Zeppelin)
7) Compass (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)
8) Complete Control (The Clash)


----------



## pianozach

In between theme :songs with kinds of music in the title

1) Basin Street Blues ( Louis Armstrong) 
2) Don't Be A Lemming Polka (k.d. lang) 
3) Boogie Woogie bugle boy (Bette Midler)
4) It's Only Rock & Roll (But I Like It) (Rolling Stones)
5) Thank God I'm A Country Boy (John Denver)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Comfortably Numb (Pink Floyd)
2) Coming Around Again (Carly Simon)
3) Coming Up (Paul McCartney)
4) Common people (Pulp)
5) Communication (Spandau Ballet)
6) Communication Breakdown (Led Zeppelin)
7) Compass (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)
8) Complete Control (The Clash)
9) Complicated (Avril Lavigne)


----------



## Starving Wolf

In between theme :songs with kinds of music in the title

1) Basin Street Blues ( Louis Armstrong) 
2) Don't Be A Lemming Polka (k.d. lang) 
3) Boogie Woogie bugle boy (Bette Midler)
4) It's Only Rock & Roll (But I Like It) (Rolling Stones)
5) Thank God I'm A Country Boy (John Denver)
6) Kinky Reggae (Wailers)


----------



## Rogerx

In between theme :songs with kinds of music in the title

1) Basin Street Blues ( Louis Armstrong)
2) Don't Be A Lemming Polka (k.d. lang)
3) Boogie Woogie bugle boy (Bette Midler)
4) It's Only Rock & Roll (But I Like It) (Rolling Stones)
5) Thank God I'm A Country Boy (John Denver)
6) Kinky Reggae (Wailers)
7) Rock And Roll Music ( Chuck Berry. )


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Comfortably Numb (Pink Floyd)
2) Coming Around Again (Carly Simon)
3) Coming Up (Paul McCartney)
4) Common people (Pulp)
5) Communication (Spandau Ballet)
6) Communication Breakdown (Led Zeppelin)
7) Compass (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)
8) Complainte pour Sainte Catherine (Kate and Anna MacGarrigle)
9) Complete Control (The Clash)
10) Complicated (Avril Lavigne)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Confusion (ELO)


----------



## Art Rock

In between theme :songs with kinds of music in the title

1) Basin Street Blues ( Louis Armstrong)
2) Don't Be A Lemming Polka (k.d. lang)
3) Boogie Woogie bugle boy (Bette Midler)
4) It's Only Rock & Roll (But I Like It) (Rolling Stones)
5) Thank God I'm A Country Boy (John Denver)
6) Kinky Reggae (Wailers)
7) Rock And Roll Music ( Chuck Berry. ) 
8) Rock and roll [the best years of your lives] (Cats)


----------



## Starving Wolf

In between theme :songs with kinds of music in the title

1) Basin Street Blues ( Louis Armstrong)
2) Don't Be A Lemming Polka (k.d. lang)
3) Boogie Woogie bugle boy (Bette Midler)
4) It's Only Rock & Roll (But I Like It) (Rolling Stones)
5) Thank God I'm A Country Boy (John Denver)
6) Kinky Reggae (Wailers)
7) Rock And Roll Music ( Chuck Berry. ) 
8) Rock and roll [the best years of your lives] (Cats)
9) Classical Gas (Mason Williams)


----------



## Rogerx

In between theme :songs with kinds of music in the title

1) Basin Street Blues ( Louis Armstrong)
2) Don't Be A Lemming Polka (k.d. lang)
3) Boogie Woogie bugle boy (Bette Midler)
4) It's Only Rock & Roll (But I Like It) (Rolling Stones)
5) Thank God I'm A Country Boy (John Denver)
6) Kinky Reggae (Wailers)
7) Rock And Roll Music ( Chuck Berry. )
8) Rock and roll [the best years of your lives] (Cats)
9) Classical Gas (Mason Williams)
10)Let's Twist Again ( Chubby Checker)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Confusion (ELO)
2) Conga (Miami Sound Machine)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Confusion (ELO)
2) Conga (Miami Sound Machine) 
3) Conquistador (Procol Harum)


----------



## Rogerx

In between theme: songs anything to do with London ( Name not necessary in title)

1) Married In London ( Janis Ian)


----------



## Art Rock

In between theme: songs anything to do with London ( Name not necessary in title)

1) Married In London ( Janis Ian) 
2) Chelsea Monday (Marillion)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Confusion (ELO)
2) Conga (Miami Sound Machine)
3) Conquistador (Procol Harum) 
4) Contact in Red Square (Blondie)


----------



## cougarjuno

In between theme: songs anything to do with London ( Name not necessary in title)

1) Married In London ( Janis Ian)
2) Chelsea Monday (Marillion) 
3) London Town (Paul McCartney and Wings)


----------



## Rogerx

In between theme: songs anything to do with London ( Name not necessary in title)

1) Married In London ( Janis Ian)
2) Chelsea Monday (Marillion)
3) London Town (Paul McCartney and Wings)
4) Streets Of London(Ralph McTell )


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Confusion (ELO)
2) Conga (Miami Sound Machine)
3) Conquistador (Procol Harum)
4) Contact (The Police)
5) Contact in Red Square (Blondie)


----------



## cougarjuno

In between theme: songs anything to do with London ( Name not necessary in title)

1) Married In London ( Janis Ian)
2) Chelsea Monday (Marillion)
3) London Town (Paul McCartney and Wings)
4) Streets Of London(Ralph McTell ) 
5) Gina in the Kings Road (Al Stewart)


----------



## Rogerx

In between theme: songs anything to do with London ( Name not necessary in title)

1) Married In London ( Janis Ian)
2) Chelsea Monday (Marillion)
3) London Town (Paul McCartney and Wings)
4) Streets Of London(Ralph McTell )
5) Gina in the Kings Road (Al Stewart)
6) London is the place for me ( Edmundo Ross)


----------



## Art Rock

In between theme: songs anything to do with London ( Name not necessary in title)

1) Married In London ( Janis Ian)
2) Chelsea Monday (Marillion)
3) London Town (Paul McCartney and Wings)
4) Streets Of London(Ralph McTell )
5) Gina in the Kings Road (Al Stewart)
6) London is the place for me ( Edmundo Ross) 
7) Baker street (Gerry Rafferty)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Confusion (ELO)
2) Conga (Miami Sound Machine)
3) Conquistador (Procol Harum)
4) Contact (The Police)
5) Contact in Red Square (Blondie) 
6) Cool for cats (Squeeze)


----------



## cougarjuno

n between theme: songs anything to do with London ( Name not necessary in title)

1) Married In London ( Janis Ian)
2) Chelsea Monday (Marillion)
3) London Town (Paul McCartney and Wings)
4) Streets Of London(Ralph McTell )
5) Gina in the Kings Road (Al Stewart)
6) London is the place for me ( Edmundo Ross)
7) Baker street (Gerry Rafferty) 
8) London by Night (Frank Sinatra)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Confusion (ELO)
2) Conga (Miami Sound Machine)
3) Conquistador (Procol Harum)
4) Contact (The Police)
5) Contact in Red Square (Blondie)
6) Cool for cats (Squeeze) 
7) Cool the Engines (Boston)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Confusion (ELO)
2) Conga (Miami Sound Machine)
3) Congratulations (The Traveling Wilburys)
4) Conquistador (Procol Harum)
5) Contact (The Police)
6) Contact in Red Square (Blondie)
7) Cool for cats (Squeeze) 
8) Cool the Engines (Boston)


----------



## pianozach

In between theme: songs anything to do with London ( Name not necessary in title)

1) Married In London ( Janis Ian)
2) Chelsea Monday (Marillion)
3) London Town (Paul McCartney and Wings)
4) Streets Of London(Ralph McTell )
5) Gina in the Kings Road (Al Stewart)
6) London is the place for me ( Edmundo Ross) 
7) Baker street (Gerry Rafferty)
8) London by Night (Frank Sinatra)
9) A Foggy Day (In London Town) (Frank Sinatra)


----------



## Rogerx

In between theme: songs anything to do with London ( Name not necessary in title)

1) Married In London ( Janis Ian)
2) Chelsea Monday (Marillion)
3) London Town (Paul McCartney and Wings)
4) Streets Of London(Ralph McTell )
5) Gina in the Kings Road (Al Stewart)
6) London is the place for me ( Edmundo Ross)
7) Baker street (Gerry Rafferty)
8) London by Night (Frank Sinatra)
9) A Foggy Day (In London Town) (Frank Sinatra)
10)Cemeteries of London (Coldplay)


----------



## Rogerx

In between theme: Space in title 


1) Space Age Love Song ( A Flock of Seagulls)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Confusion (ELO)
2) Conga (Miami Sound Machine)
3) Congratulations (The Traveling Wilburys)
4) Conquistador (Procol Harum)
5) Contact (The Police)
6) Contact in Red Square (Blondie)
7) Cool for cats (Squeeze)
8) Cool the Engines (Boston) 
9) Copacabana (Barry Manilow)


----------



## Art Rock

In between theme: Space in title


1) Space Age Love Song ( A Flock of Seagulls) 
2) Space Oddity (Bowie)


----------



## Azol

In between theme: Space in title


1) Space Age Love Song ( A Flock of Seagulls)
2) Space Oddity (Bowie)
3) Perfect Space (IQ)


----------



## Rogerx

In between theme: Space in title


1) Space Age Love Song ( A Flock of Seagulls)
2) Space Oddity (Bowie)
3) Perfect Space (IQ)
4) Space Dog ( Tori Amos)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Confusion (ELO)
2) Conga (Miami Sound Machine)
3) Congratulations (The Traveling Wilburys)
4) Conquistador (Procol Harum)
5) Contact (The Police)
6) Contact in Red Square (Blondie)
7) Cookin' (In the Kitchen of Love) (Ringo Starr)
8) Cool for cats (Squeeze)
9) Cool the Engines (Boston) 
10) Copacabana (Barry Manilow)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Coquette (Fats Domino)


----------



## pianozach

In between theme: Space in title


1) Space Age Love Song (A Flock of Seagulls)
2) Space Oddity (Bowie)
3) Perfect Space (IQ)
4) Space Dog (Tori Amos)
5) Empty Spaces (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Coquette (Fats Domino) 
2) Could it be magic (Donna Summer)





I could not think of any song title starting with Cor or Cos or Cot....


----------



## Art Rock

In between theme: Space in title


1) Space Age Love Song (A Flock of Seagulls)
2) Space Oddity (Bowie)
3) Perfect Space (IQ)
4) Space Dog (Tori Amos)
5) Empty Spaces (Pink Floyd) 
6) Space dye-vest (Dream Theater)


----------



## cougarjuno

In between theme: Space in title


1) Space Age Love Song (A Flock of Seagulls)
2) Space Oddity (Bowie)
3) Perfect Space (IQ)
4) Space Dog (Tori Amos)
5) Empty Spaces (Pink Floyd)
6) Space dye-vest (Dream Theater) 
7) The Space (Marillion)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Coquette (Fats Domino)
2) Cotton Eye Joe (Rednex)
3) Could it be magic (Donna Summer)


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

In between theme: Space in title


1) Space Age Love Song (A Flock of Seagulls)
2) Space Oddity (Bowie)
3) Perfect Space (IQ)
4) Space Dog (Tori Amos)
5) Empty Spaces (Pink Floyd)
6) Space dye-vest (Dream Theater)
7) The Space (Marillion)
8) Space Song (Beach House)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Coquette (Fats Domino)
2) Cornflake Girl (Tori Amos)
2) Cotton Eye Joe (Rednex)
3) Could it be magic (Donna Summer)


----------



## pianozach

In between theme: Space in title


1) Space Age Love Song (A Flock of Seagulls)
2) Space Oddity (Bowie)
3) Perfect Space (IQ)
4) Space Dog (Tori Amos)
5) Empty Spaces (Pink Floyd)
6) Space dye-vest (Dream Theater)
7) The Space (Marillion)
8) Space Song (Beach House)
9) In And Out The Chakras We Go (Formerly: Shaft Goes To Outer Space) (Todd Rundgren)


----------



## Rogerx

In between theme: Space in title


1) Space Age Love Song (A Flock of Seagulls)
2) Space Oddity (Bowie)
3) Perfect Space (IQ)
4) Space Dog (Tori Amos)
5) Empty Spaces (Pink Floyd)
6) Space dye-vest (Dream Theater)
7) The Space (Marillion)
8) Space Song (Beach House)
9) In And Out The Chakras We Go (Formerly: Shaft Goes To Outer Space) (Todd Rundgren)
10)The Space Between (Dave Matthews Band)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Coquette (Fats Domino)
2) Cornflake Girl (Tori Amos)
3) Cotton Eye Joe (Rednex)
4) Could it be magic (Donna Summer)
5) Could you be loved (Bob Marley)


----------



## Art Rock

In between theme: capitals of countries in title, no repeated capitals

1) One day in Paris (Martha and the Muffins)


----------



## Rogerx

In between theme: capitals of countries in title, no repeated capitals

1) One day in Paris (Martha and the Muffins)
2) Wall of Berlin ( Prince)


----------



## pianozach

In between theme: capitals of countries in title, no repeated capitals

1) One day in Paris (Martha and the Muffins)
2) Wall of Berlin (Prince)
3) London Town (Wings)


----------



## Art Rock

In between theme: capitals of countries in title, no repeated capitals

1) One day in Paris (Martha and the Muffins)
2) Wall of Berlin (Prince)
3) London Town (Wings) 
4) Singapore (Tom Waits)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Coquette (Fats Domino)
2) Cornflake Girl (Tori Amos)
3) Corporal Clegg (Pink Floyd)
4) Cotton Eye Joe (Rednex)
5) Could it be magic (Donna Summer)
6) Could you be loved (Bob Marley)


----------



## Rogerx

In between theme: capitals of countries in title, no repeated capitals

1) One day in Paris (Martha and the Muffins)
2) Wall of Berlin (Prince)
3) London Town (Wings)
4) Singapore (Tom Waits)
5) Port Of Amsterdam(David Bowie)


----------



## Art Rock

In between theme: capitals of countries in title, no repeated capitals

1) One day in Paris (Martha and the Muffins)
2) Wall of Berlin (Prince)
3) London Town (Wings)
4) Singapore (Tom Waits)
5) Port Of Amsterdam(David Bowie) 
6) Kingston Town (UB40)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Coquette (Fats Domino)
2) Cornflake Girl (Tori Amos)
3) Corporal Clegg (Pink Floyd)
4) Cotton Eye Joe (Rednex)
5) Could it be magic (Donna Summer)
6) Could you be loved (Bob Marley) 
7) Counting out time (Genesis)


----------



## Rogerx

In between theme: capitals of countries in title, no repeated capitals

1) One day in Paris (Martha and the Muffins)
2) Wall of Berlin (Prince)
3) London Town (Wings)
4) Singapore (Tom Waits)
5) Port Of Amsterdam(David Bowie)
6) Kingston Town (UB40)
7)King of Rome (Pet Shop Boys)


----------



## Art Rock

In between theme: capitals of countries in title, no repeated capitals

1) One day in Paris (Martha and the Muffins)
2) Wall of Berlin (Prince)
3) London Town (Wings)
4) Singapore (Tom Waits)
5) Port Of Amsterdam(David Bowie)
6) Kingston Town (UB40)
7) King of Rome (Pet Shop Boys) 
8) Vienna (Ultravox)


----------



## cougarjuno

In between theme: capitals of countries in title, no repeated capitals

1) One day in Paris (Martha and the Muffins)
2) Wall of Berlin (Prince)
3) London Town (Wings)
4) Singapore (Tom Waits)
5) Port Of Amsterdam(David Bowie)
6) Kingston Town (UB40)
7) King of Rome (Pet Shop Boys)
8) Vienna (Ultravox) 
9) Budapest (Jethro Tull)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Coquette (Fats Domino)
2) Cornflake Girl (Tori Amos)
3) Corporal Clegg (Pink Floyd)
4) Cotton Eye Joe (Rednex)
5) Could it be magic (Donna Summer)
6) Could you be loved (Bob Marley)
7) Counting out time (Genesis) 
8) Count on Me (Jefferson Starship)


----------



## Rogerx

In between theme: capitals of countries in title, no repeated capitals

1) One day in Paris (Martha and the Muffins)
2) Wall of Berlin (Prince)
3) London Town (Wings)
4) Singapore (Tom Waits)
5) Port Of Amsterdam(David Bowie)
6) Kingston Town (UB40)
7) King of Rome (Pet Shop Boys)
8) Vienna (Ultravox)
9) Budapest (Jethro Tull)
10) Do You Know the Way to San José ( Dionne Warwick)


----------



## Rogerx

In between theme: tree names ( In emergency tree will count) 

1)Weeping Willow (The Verve)


----------



## pianozach

In between theme: tree names ( In emergency tree will count) 

1) Weeping Willow (The Verve)
2) Little Willow (Paul McCartney)


----------



## Art Rock

In between theme: tree names ( In emergency tree will count)

1) Weeping Willow (The Verve)
2) Little Willow (Paul McCartney)
3) Tie a yellow ribbon [around the old oak tree] (Dawn)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Coquette (Fats Domino)
2) Cornflake Girl (Tori Amos)
3) Corporal Clegg (Pink Floyd)
4) Corrina, Corrina (Bob Dylan)
5) Cotton Eye Joe (Rednex)
6) Could it be magic (Donna Summer)
7) Could you be loved (Bob Marley)
8) Counting out time (Genesis) 
9) Count on Me (Jefferson Starship)


----------



## Rogerx

In between theme: tree names ( In emergency tree will count)

1) Weeping Willow (The Verve)
2) Little Willow (Paul McCartney)
3) Tie a yellow ribbon [around the old oak tree] (Dawn)
4) Don't Sit Under the Apple Tree ( Andrews Sisters )


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Coquette (Fats Domino)
2) Cornflake Girl (Tori Amos)
3) Corporal Clegg (Pink Floyd)
4) Corrina, Corrina (Bob Dylan)
5) Cotton Eye Joe (Rednex)
6) Could it be magic (Donna Summer)
7) Could you be loved (Bob Marley)
8) Counting out time (Genesis)
9) Count on Me (Jefferson Starship) 
10) Coz I luv you (Slade)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Cracklin' Rosie (Neil Diamond)


----------



## Art Rock

In between theme: tree names ( In emergency tree will count)

1) Weeping Willow (The Verve)
2) Little Willow (Paul McCartney)
3) Tie a yellow ribbon [around the old oak tree] (Dawn)
4) Don't Sit Under the Apple Tree ( Andrews Sisters ) 
5) Lemon tree (Fools Garden)


----------



## Rogerx

In between theme: tree names ( In emergency tree will count)

1) Weeping Willow (The Verve)
2) Little Willow (Paul McCartney)
3) Tie a yellow ribbon [around the old oak tree] (Dawn)
4) Don't Sit Under the Apple Tree ( Andrews Sisters )
5) Lemon tree (Fools Garden)
6) The Pine Tree (Johnny Cash and June Carter Cash)


----------



## Art Rock

In between theme: tree names ( In emergency tree will count)

1) Weeping Willow (The Verve)
2) Little Willow (Paul McCartney)
3) Tie a yellow ribbon [around the old oak tree] (Dawn)
4) Don't Sit Under the Apple Tree ( Andrews Sisters )
5) Lemon tree (Fools Garden)
6) The Pine Tree (Johnny Cash and June Carter Cash)
7) The trail of the lonesome pine (Laurel and Hardy)


----------



## Shaughnessy

In between theme: tree names ( In emergency tree will count)

1) Weeping Willow (The Verve)
2) Little Willow (Paul McCartney)
3) Tie a yellow ribbon [around the old oak tree] (Dawn)
4) Don't Sit Under the Apple Tree ( Andrews Sisters )
5) Lemon tree (Fools Garden)
6) The Pine Tree (Johnny Cash and June Carter Cash)
7) The trail of the lonesome pine (Laurel and Hardy
8.) Cactus Tree - Joni Mitchell


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Crazy (Patsy Cline)
2) Cracklin' Rosie (Neil Diamond)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Request for clarification...

No longer needed - picked up the concept after seeing further game play.


----------



## cougarjuno

In between theme: tree names ( In emergency tree will count)

1) Weeping Willow (The Verve)
2) Little Willow (Paul McCartney)
3) Tie a yellow ribbon [around the old oak tree] (Dawn)
4) Don't Sit Under the Apple Tree ( Andrews Sisters )
5) Lemon tree (Fools Garden)
6) The Pine Tree (Johnny Cash and June Carter Cash)
7) The trail of the lonesome pine (Laurel and Hardy
8.) Cactus Tree - Joni Mitchell 
9) Cypress Tree (The Black Crowes)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Cracker Jack (Dolly Parton)
2) Cracklin' Rosie (Neil Diamond) 
3) Crazy (Patsy Cline)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Cracked Actor (David Bowie)
2) Cracker Jack (Dolly Parton)
3) Cracklin' Rosie (Neil Diamond)
4) Crazy (Patsy Cline)


----------



## Shaughnessy

In between theme: tree names ( In emergency tree will count)

1) Weeping Willow (The Verve)
2) Little Willow (Paul McCartney)
3) Tie a yellow ribbon [around the old oak tree] (Dawn)
4) Don't Sit Under the Apple Tree ( Andrews Sisters )
5) Lemon tree (Fools Garden)
6) The Pine Tree (Johnny Cash and June Carter Cash)
7) The trail of the lonesome pine (Laurel and Hardy
8.) Cactus Tree - Joni Mitchell
9) Cypress Tree (The Black Crowes)
10) (Here We Go Round) The Lemon Tree (The Move)


----------



## Shaughnessy

In Between theme: "Honestly... ya just gotta laugh" - laugh, laughing, laughter - title or lyrics *

Also* allowed - any tune with actual laughter counts -

1) I Started a Joke (The Bee Gees) - "which started the whole world laughing..."


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Cracked Actor (David Bowie)
2) Cracker Jack (Dolly Parton)
3) Cracklin' Rosie (Neil Diamond)
4) Crash and Burn (Sheryl Crow)
5) Crazy (Patsy Cline)


----------



## pianozach

Between theme: "Honestly... ya just gotta laugh" - laugh, laughing, laughter - title or lyrics 

Also allowed - any tune with actual laughter counts -

1) I Started a Joke (The Bee Gees) - "which started the whole world laughing..."
2) Us and Them (Pink Floyd) *maniacal laughter in the middle*


----------



## Shaughnessy

In between theme: "Honestly... ya just gotta laugh" - laugh, laughing, laughter - title or lyrics

Also allowed - any tune with actual laughter counts -

1) I Started a Joke (The Bee Gees) - "which started the whole world laughing..."
2) Us and Them (Pink Floyd) *maniacal laughter in the middle*
3) 30 Days In The Hole (Humble Pie) - laughter after the acapella intro...


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Cracked Actor (David Bowie)
2) Cracker Jack (Dolly Parton)
3) Cracklin' Rosie (Neil Diamond)
4) Crash and Burn (Sheryl Crow)
5) Crawling From The Wreckage (Status Quo)
5) Crazy (Patsy Cline)


----------



## Rogerx

Between theme: "Honestly... ya just gotta laugh" - laugh, laughing, laughter - title or lyrics

Also allowed - any tune with actual laughter counts -

1) I Started a Joke (The Bee Gees) - "which started the whole world laughing..."
2) Us and Them (Pink Floyd) *maniacal laughter in the middle*
3) 30 Days In The Hole (Humble Pie) - laughter after the acapella intro...
4) It's A Laugh ( Hall & Oates)


----------



## Art Rock

Between theme: "Honestly... ya just gotta laugh" - laugh, laughing, laughter - title or lyrics

Also allowed - any tune with actual laughter counts -

1) I Started a Joke (The Bee Gees) - "which started the whole world laughing..."
2) Us and Them (Pink Floyd) *maniacal laughter in the middle*
3) 30 Days In The Hole (Humble Pie) - laughter after the acapella intro...
4) It's A Laugh ( Hall & Oates) 
5) The laughing gnome (David Bowie)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Cracked Actor (David Bowie)
2) Cracker Jack (Dolly Parton)
3) Cracklin' Rosie (Neil Diamond)
4) Crash and Burn (Sheryl Crow)
5) Crawling From The Wreckage (Status Quo)
5) Crazy (Patsy Cline) 
6) Crazy for you (Madonna)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Cracked Actor (David Bowie)
2) Cracker Jack (Dolly Parton)
3) Cracklin' Rosie (Neil Diamond)
4) Crash and Burn (Sheryl Crow)
5) Crash Street Kids (Mott the Hoople)
6) Crawling From The Wreckage (Status Quo)
7) Crazy (Patsy Cline)
8) Crazy for you (Madonna)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Between theme: "Honestly... ya just gotta laugh" - laugh, laughing, laughter - title or lyrics

Also allowed - any tune with actual laughter counts -

1) I Started a Joke (The Bee Gees) - "which started the whole world laughing..."
2) Us and Them (Pink Floyd) *maniacal laughter in the middle*
3) 30 Days In The Hole (Humble Pie) - laughter after the acapella intro...
4) It's A Laugh ( Hall & Oates)
5) The laughing gnome (David Bowie)
6) Laugh At Me (Mott the Hoople)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Cracked Actor (David Bowie)
2) Cracker Jack (Dolly Parton)
3) Cracklin' Rosie (Neil Diamond)
4) Crash and Burn (Sheryl Crow)
5) Crash Street Kids (Mott the Hoople)
6) Crawling From The Wreckage (Status Quo)
7) Crazy (Patsy Cline)
8) Crazy Babies (Ozzy)
9) Crazy for you (Madonna)


----------



## Art Rock

Between theme: "Honestly... ya just gotta laugh" - laugh, laughing, laughter - title or lyrics

Also allowed - any tune with actual laughter counts -

1) I Started a Joke (The Bee Gees) - "which started the whole world laughing..."
2) Us and Them (Pink Floyd) *maniacal laughter in the middle*
3) 30 Days In The Hole (Humble Pie) - laughter after the acapella intro...
4) It's A Laugh ( Hall & Oates)
5) The laughing gnome (David Bowie)
6) Laugh At Me (Mott the Hoople)
7) Laugh and walk away (Shirts)


----------



## Rogerx

Between theme: "Honestly... ya just gotta laugh" - laugh, laughing, laughter - title or lyrics

Also allowed - any tune with actual laughter counts -

1) I Started a Joke (The Bee Gees) - "which started the whole world laughing..."
2) Us and Them (Pink Floyd) *maniacal laughter in the middle*
3) 30 Days In The Hole (Humble Pie) - laughter after the acapella intro...
4) It's A Laugh ( Hall & Oates)
5) The laughing gnome (David Bowie)
6) Laugh At Me (Mott the Hoople)
7) Laugh and walk away (Shirts)
8) Laughter In The Rain ( Neil Sedaka)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Between theme: "Honestly... ya just gotta laugh" - laugh, laughing, laughter - title or lyrics

Also allowed - any tune with actual laughter counts -

1) I Started a Joke (The Bee Gees) - "which started the whole world laughing..."
2) Us and Them (Pink Floyd) *maniacal laughter in the middle*
3) 30 Days In The Hole (Humble Pie) - laughter after the acapella intro...
4) It's A Laugh ( Hall & Oates)
5) The laughing gnome (David Bowie)
6) Laugh At Me (Mott the Hoople)
7) Laugh and walk away (Shirts)
8) Laughter In The Rain ( Neil Sedaka)
9) Laughing (The Guess Who) - "ha ha ha ha ha ha (Laughing) ha ha ha ha ha ha"


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Cracked Actor (David Bowie)
2) Cracker Jack (Dolly Parton)
3) Cracklin' Rosie (Neil Diamond)
4) Crash and Burn (Sheryl Crow)
5) Crash Street Kids (Mott the Hoople)
6) Crawling From The Wreckage (Status Quo)
7) Crazy (Patsy Cline)
8) Crazy (Mud)
9) Crazy for you (Madonna)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Cracked Actor (David Bowie)
2) Cracker Jack (Dolly Parton)
3) Cracklin' Rosie (Neil Diamond)
4) Crash and Burn (Sheryl Crow)
5) Crash Street Kids (Mott the Hoople)
6) Crawling From The Wreckage (Status Quo)
7) Crazed Institution (Jethro Tull)
8) Crazy (Patsy Cline)
9) Crazy (Mud)
10) Crazy for you (Madonna)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Crazy Crazy Nights (Kiss)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Crazy Crazy Nights (Kiss)
2) Crazy on you (Heart)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Crawfish (Elvis Presley - from "King Creole")
1) Crazy Crazy Nights (Kiss)
2) Crazy on you (Heart)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Crawfish (Elvis Presley - from "King Creole")
2) Crazy Crazy Nights (Kiss)
3) Crazy For You (Adele)
4) Crazy On You (Heart)


----------



## pianozach

Between theme: "Honestly... ya just gotta laugh" - laugh, laughing, laughter - title or lyrics

Also allowed - any tune with actual laughter counts -

1) I Started a Joke (The Bee Gees) - "which started the whole world laughing..."
2) Us and Them (Pink Floyd) *maniacal laughter in the middle*
3) 30 Days In The Hole (Humble Pie) - laughter after the acapella intro...
4) It's A Laugh ( Hall & Oates)
5) The laughing gnome (David Bowie)
6) Laugh At Me (Mott the Hoople)
7) Laugh and walk away (Shirts)
8) Laughter In The Rain ( Neil Sedaka)
9) Laughing (The Guess Who) - "ha ha ha ha ha ha (Laughing) ha ha ha ha ha ha"
10) They're Coming to Take Me Away, Ha-Haaa! (Napoleon XIV)


----------



## pianozach

In-between Theme: Cars (can also be makes and models of cars)

1) I'm In Love With My Car (Queen)


----------



## Shaughnessy

In-between Theme: Cars (can also be makes and models of cars)

1) I'm In Love With My Car (Queen)
2) Look At That Cadillac (The Stray Cats)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Crawfish (Elvis Presley - from "King Creole")
2) Crazy Crazy Nights (Kiss)
3) Crazy For You (Adele)
4) Crazy little thing called love (Queen)
5) Crazy On You (Heart)


----------



## Art Rock

In-between Theme: Cars (can also be makes and models of cars)

1) I'm In Love With My Car (Queen)
2) Look At That Cadillac (The Stray Cats) 
3) Little red corvette (Prince)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Crave (Madonna)
2) Crawfish (Elvis Presley - from "King Creole")
2) Crazy Crazy Nights (Kiss)
4) Crazy For You (Adele)
5) Crazy little thing called love (Queen)
6) Crazy On You (Heart)


----------



## Shaughnessy

In-between Theme: Cars (can also be makes and models of cars)

1) I'm In Love With My Car (Queen)
2) Look At That Cadillac (The Stray Cats)
3) Little red corvette (Prince)
4) Hot Rod Lincoln (Commander Cody and His Lost Planet Airmen


----------



## cougarjuno

In-between Theme: Cars (can also be makes and models of cars)

1) I'm In Love With My Car (Queen)
2) Look At That Cadillac (The Stray Cats)
3) Little red corvette (Prince)
4) Hot Rod Lincoln (Commander Cody and His Lost Planet Airmen 
5) Silver Thunderbird (Marc Cohn)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Crave (Madonna)
2) Crawfish (Elvis Presley - from "King Creole")
2) Crazy Crazy Nights (Kiss)
4) Crazy For You (Adele)
5) Crazy little thing called love (Queen)
6) Crazy On You (Heart) 
7) Crazy Train (Ozzy Osbourne)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Crave (Madonna)
2) Crawfish (Elvis Presley - from "King Creole")
3) Crawlin' (Alice Cooper)
4) Crazy Crazy Nights (Kiss)
5) Crazy For You (Adele)
6) Crazy little thing called love (Queen)
7 Crazy On You (Heart)
8) Crazy Train (Ozzy Osbourne)


----------



## Shaughnessy

In-between Theme: Cars (can also be makes and models of cars)

1) I'm In Love With My Car (Queen)
2) Look At That Cadillac (The Stray Cats)
3) Little red corvette (Prince)
4) Hot Rod Lincoln (Commander Cody and His Lost Planet Airmen
5) Silver Thunderbird (Marc Cohn)
6) Red Barchetta (Rush)


----------



## Rogerx

In-between Theme: Cars (can also be makes and models of cars)

1) I'm In Love With My Car (Queen)
2) Look At That Cadillac (The Stray Cats)
3) Little red corvette (Prince)
4) Hot Rod Lincoln (Commander Cody and His Lost Planet Airmen
5) Silver Thunderbird (Marc Cohn)
6) Red Barchetta (Rush)
7) Used Cars ( Bruce Springsteen)


----------



## Art Rock

In-between Theme: Cars (can also be makes and models of cars)

1) I'm In Love With My Car (Queen)
2) Look At That Cadillac (The Stray Cats)
3) Little red corvette (Prince)
4) Hot Rod Lincoln (Commander Cody and His Lost Planet Airmen
5) Silver Thunderbird (Marc Cohn)
6) Red Barchetta (Rush)
7) Used Cars ( Bruce Springsteen) 
8) Drive my car (Beatles)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Crave (Madonna)
2) Crawfish (Elvis Presley - from "King Creole")
3) Crawlin' (Alice Cooper)
4) Crazy Crazy Nights (Kiss)
5) Crazy For You (Adele)
6) Crazy little thing called love (Queen)
7) Crazy love, vol. II (Paul Simon)
8) Crazy On You (Heart)
9) Crazy Train (Ozzy Osbourne)


----------



## Shaughnessy

In-between Theme: Cars (can also be makes and models of cars)

1) I'm In Love With My Car (Queen)
2) Look At That Cadillac (The Stray Cats)
3) Little red corvette (Prince)
4) Hot Rod Lincoln (Commander Cody and His Lost Planet Airmen
5) Silver Thunderbird (Marc Cohn)
6) Red Barchetta (Rush)
7) Used Cars ( Bruce Springsteen)
8) Drive my car (Beatles)
9) Makin' Thunderbirds (Bob Seger and the Silver Bullet Band)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Crave (Madonna)
2) Crawfish (Elvis Presley - from "King Creole")
3) Crawlin' (Alice Cooper)
4) Crawlin' King Snake (Albert King)
5) Crazy Crazy Nights (Kiss)
6) Crazy For You (Adele)
7) Crazy little thing called love (Queen)
8) Crazy love, vol. II (Paul Simon)
9) Crazy On You (Heart)
10) Crazy Train (Ozzy Osbourne)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Crazy Bitch (Buckcherry)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Crazy Bitch (Buckcherry) 
2) Creep (Radiohead)

_Note (from previous page): the following songs can no longer be inserted:
5) Crazy Crazy Nights (Kiss)
6) Crazy For You (Adele)
7) Crazy little thing called love (Queen)
8) Crazy love, vol. II (Paul Simon)
9) Crazy On You (Heart)
10) Crazy Train (Ozzy Osbourne) _


----------



## Rogerx

In-between Theme: Cars (can also be makes and models of cars)

1) I'm In Love With My Car (Queen)
2) Look At That Cadillac (The Stray Cats)
3) Little red corvette (Prince)
4) Hot Rod Lincoln (Commander Cody and His Lost Planet Airmen
5) Silver Thunderbird (Marc Cohn)
6) Red Barchetta (Rush)
7) Used Cars ( Bruce Springsteen)
8) Drive my car (Beatles)
9) Makin' Thunderbirds (Bob Seger and the Silver Bullet Band)
10) Driving In My Car(Madness )


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Crazy Bitch (Buckcherry)
2) Creep (Radiohead)
3) Creeque Alley (The Mamas and the Papas)

_Note (from previous page): the following songs can no longer be inserted:
5) Crazy Crazy Nights (Kiss)
6) Crazy For You (Adele)
7) Crazy little thing called love (Queen)
8) Crazy love, vol. II (Paul Simon)
9) Crazy On You (Heart)
10) Crazy Train (Ozzy Osbourne)_


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Flying 


1)You Sent Me Flying ( Amy Winehouse)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in between theme: Flying


1)You Sent Me Flying ( Amy Winehouse)
2) When Pigs Fly (BulletBoys)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Crazy Bitch (Buckcherry)
2) Crazy Love (Van Morrison)
3) Creep (Radiohead)
4) Creeque Alley (The Mamas and the Papas)





Note (from previous page): the following songs can no longer be inserted:
5) Crazy Crazy Nights (Kiss)
6) Crazy For You (Adele)
7) Crazy little thing called love (Queen)
8) Crazy love, vol. II (Paul Simon)
9) Crazy On You (Heart)
10) Crazy Train (Ozzy Osbourne)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Crazy Bitch (Buckcherry)
2) Crazy Ex-Girlfriend Theme (Rebecca Bunch/Cast of the TV series "Crazy Ex-Girlfriend")
3) Crazy Love (Van Morrison)
4) Creep (Radiohead)
5) Creeque Alley (The Mamas and the Papas)

_Note (from previous page): the following songs can no longer be inserted:
5) Crazy Crazy Nights (Kiss)
6) Crazy For You (Adele)
7) Crazy little thing called love (Queen)
8) Crazy love, vol. II (Paul Simon)
9) Crazy On You (Heart)
10) Crazy Train (Ozzy Osbourne)_


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Crazy Bitch (Buckcherry)
2) Crazy Ex-Girlfriend Theme (Rebecca Bunch/Cast of the TV series "Crazy Ex-Girlfriend")
3) Crazy Happy (Chicago)
4) Crazy Love (Van Morrison)
5) Creep (Radiohead)
6) Creeque Alley (The Mamas and the Papas)

_Note (from previous page): the following songs can no longer be inserted:
5) Crazy Crazy Nights (Kiss)
6) Crazy For You (Adele)
7) Crazy little thing called love (Queen)
8) Crazy love, vol. II (Paul Simon)
9) Crazy On You (Heart)
10) Crazy Train (Ozzy Osbourne)
_


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: Flying


1) You Sent Me Flying (Amy Winehouse)
2) When Pigs Fly (BulletBoys)
3) Flying (The Beatles)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Crazy Bitch (Buckcherry)
2) Crazy Ex-Girlfriend Theme (Rebecca Bunch/Cast of the TV series "Crazy Ex-Girlfriend")
3) Crazy Happy (Chicago)
4) Crazy Love (Van Morrison)
5) Credit Card Baby (Wham!)
5) Creep (Radiohead)
6) Creeque Alley (The Mamas and the Papas)

_Note (from previous page): the following songs can no longer be inserted:
5) Crazy Crazy Nights (Kiss)
6) Crazy For You (Adele)
7) Crazy little thing called love (Queen)
8) Crazy love, vol. II (Paul Simon)
9) Crazy On You (Heart)
10) Crazy Train (Ozzy Osbourne)
_


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in between theme: Flying


1) You Sent Me Flying (Amy Winehouse)
2) When Pigs Fly (BulletBoys)
3) Flying (The Beatles)
4) (Wish I Could Fly Like) Superman (The Kinks)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Crazy Bitch (Buckcherry)
2) Crazy Ex-Girlfriend Theme (Rebecca Bunch/Cast of the TV series "Crazy Ex-Girlfriend")
3) Crazy Happy (Chicago)
4) Crazy Love (Van Morrison)
5) Credit Card Baby (Wham!)
5) Creep (Radiohead)
6) Creeque Alley (The Mamas and the Papas)
7) Criminal (Fiona Apple)

_
Note (from previous page): the following songs can no longer be inserted:
5) Crazy Crazy Nights (Kiss)
6) Crazy For You (Adele)
7) Crazy little thing called love (Queen)
8) Crazy love, vol. II (Paul Simon)
9) Crazy On You (Heart)
10) Crazy Train (Ozzy Osbourne)_


----------



## Art Rock

New in between theme: Flying


1) You Sent Me Flying (Amy Winehouse)
2) When Pigs Fly (BulletBoys)
3) Flying (The Beatles)
4) (Wish I Could Fly Like) Superman (The Kinks) 
5) No more fear of flying (Gary Brooker)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Crazy Bitch (Buckcherry)
2) Crazy Ex-Girlfriend Theme (Rebecca Bunch/Cast of the TV series "Crazy Ex-Girlfriend")
3) Crazy Happy (Chicago)
4) Crazy Love (Van Morrison)
5) Credit Card Baby (Wham!)
6) Creep (Radiohead)
7) Creeping Death (Metallica)
8) Creeque Alley (The Mamas and the Papas)
9) Criminal (Fiona Apple)




Note (from previous page): the following songs can no longer be inserted:
5) Crazy Crazy Nights (Kiss)
6) Crazy For You (Adele)
7) Crazy little thing called love (Queen)
8) Crazy love, vol. II (Paul Simon)
9) Crazy On You (Heart)
10) Crazy Train (Ozzy Osbourne)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in between theme: Flying


1) You Sent Me Flying (Amy Winehouse)
2) When Pigs Fly (BulletBoys)
3) Flying (The Beatles)
4) (Wish I Could Fly Like) Superman (The Kinks)
5) No more fear of flying (Gary Brooker)
6) Expecting to Fly (Buffalo Springfield)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: Flying

1) You Sent Me Flying (Amy Winehouse)
2) When Pigs Fly (BulletBoys)
3) Flying (The Beatles)
4) (Wish I Could Fly Like) Superman (The Kinks)
5) No more fear of flying (Gary Brooker)
6) Expecting to Fly (Buffalo Springfield)
7) Flying on the Ground is Wrong (Buffalo Springfield)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Crazy Bitch (Buckcherry)
2) Crazy Ex-Girlfriend Theme (Rebecca Bunch/Cast of the TV series "Crazy Ex-Girlfriend")
3) Crazy Happy (Chicago)
4) Crazy Love (Van Morrison)
5) Credit Card Baby (Wham!)
6) Creep (Radiohead)
7) Creeping Death (Metallica)
8) Creeque Alley (The Mamas and the Papas)
9) Criminal (Fiona Apple)
10) Crippled Inside (John Lennon)

_Note (from previous page): the following songs can no longer be inserted:
5) Crazy Crazy Nights (Kiss)
6) Crazy For You (Adele)
7) Crazy little thing called love (Queen)
8) Crazy love, vol. II (Paul Simon)
9) Crazy On You (Heart)
10) Crazy Train (Ozzy Osbourne)_


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Critic's Choice (Chicago)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Crime of the Century (Supertramp)
2) Critic's Choice (Chicago)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in between theme: Flying

1) You Sent Me Flying (Amy Winehouse)
2) When Pigs Fly (BulletBoys)
3) Flying (The Beatles)
4) (Wish I Could Fly Like) Superman (The Kinks)
5) No more fear of flying (Gary Brooker)
6) Expecting to Fly (Buffalo Springfield)
7) Flying on the Ground is Wrong (Buffalo Springfield)
8) Come Fly With Me (Frank Sinatra)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Flying

1) You Sent Me Flying (Amy Winehouse)
2) When Pigs Fly (BulletBoys)
3) Flying (The Beatles)
4) (Wish I Could Fly Like) Superman (The Kinks)
5) No more fear of flying (Gary Brooker)
6) Expecting to Fly (Buffalo Springfield)
7) Flying on the Ground is Wrong (Buffalo Springfield)
8) Come Fly With Me (Frank Sinatra)
9) Fly, Robin, Fly (The Silver Convention)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in between theme: Flying

1) You Sent Me Flying (Amy Winehouse)
2) When Pigs Fly (BulletBoys)
3) Flying (The Beatles)
4) (Wish I Could Fly Like) Superman (The Kinks)
5) No more fear of flying (Gary Brooker)
6) Expecting to Fly (Buffalo Springfield)
7) Flying on the Ground is Wrong (Buffalo Springfield)
8) Come Fly With Me (Frank Sinatra)
9) Fly, Robin, Fly (The Silver Convention)
10) To Live Is To Fly (Townes Van Zandt)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in-between theme: Song titles or lyrics that are clearly intended to be insulting...

1) Dude (Looks Like A Lady) (Aerosmith)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Crime of the Century (Supertramp)
2) Crimson and clover (Tommy James and the Shondells)
3) Critic's Choice (Chicago)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: Song titles or lyrics that are clearly intended to be insulting...

1) Dude (Looks Like A Lady) (Aerosmith)
2) If I never see your face again, I don’t mind.( Maroon 5 feat Rihanna)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme: Song titles or lyrics that are clearly intended to be insulting...

1) Dude (Looks Like A Lady) (Aerosmith)
2) If I never see your face again, I don’t mind.( Maroon 5 feat Rihanna) 
3) Dirty old man (Three Degrees)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: Song titles or lyrics that are clearly intended to be insulting...

1) Dude (Looks Like A Lady) (Aerosmith)
2) If I never see your face again, I don’t mind.( Maroon 5 feat Rihanna)
3) Dirty old man (Three Degrees)
4) I get along without you very well (Chet Baker )


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in-between theme: Song titles or lyrics that are clearly intended to be insulting...

1) Dude (Looks Like A Lady) (Aerosmith)
2) If I never see your face again, I don’t mind.( Maroon 5 feat Rihanna)
3) Dirty old man (Three Degrees)
4) I get along without you very well (Chet Baker )
5) You're So Vain (Carly Simon)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme: Song titles or lyrics that are clearly intended to be insulting...

1) Dude (Looks Like A Lady) (Aerosmith)
2) If I never see your face again, I don’t mind.( Maroon 5 feat Rihanna)
3) Dirty old man (Three Degrees)
4) I get along without you very well (Chet Baker )
5) You're So Vain (Carly Simon) 
6) Gonna Get Along Without You Now (Viola Wills)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Crime of the Century (Supertramp)
2) Crimson and clover (Tommy James and the Shondells)
3) Critic's Choice (Chicago)
4) Critique Oblique (Jethro Tull)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in-between theme: Song titles or lyrics that are clearly intended to be insulting...

1) Dude (Looks Like A Lady) (Aerosmith)
2) If I never see your face again, I don’t mind.( Maroon 5 feat Rihanna)
3) Dirty old man (Three Degrees)
4) I get along without you very well (Chet Baker )
5) You're So Vain (Carly Simon)
6) Gonna Get Along Without You Now (Viola Wills)
7) Scum (Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds)


----------



## pianozach

New in-between theme: Song titles or lyrics that are clearly intended to be insulting...

1) Dude (Looks Like A Lady) (Aerosmith)
2) If I never see your face again, I don’t mind.( Maroon 5 feat Rihanna)
3) Dirty old man (Three Degrees)
4) I get along without you very well (Chet Baker )
5) You're So Vain (Carly Simon) 
6) Gonna Get Along Without You Now (Viola Wills)
7) Scum (Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds) 
8) How Can I Miss You If You Won't Go Away? (Dan Hicks & His Hot Licks)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Crime of the Century (Supertramp)
2) Crimson and clover (Tommy James and the Shondells)
3) Critic's Choice (Chicago)
4) Critique Oblique (Jethro Tull) 
5) Crocodile rock (Elton John)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Crime in the City (Sixty to Zero Part One) (Neil Young)
2) Crime of the Century (Supertramp)
3) Crimson and clover (Tommy James and the Shondells)
4) Critic's Choice (Chicago)
5) Critique Oblique (Jethro Tull)
6) Crocodile rock (Elton John)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in-between theme: Song titles or lyrics that are clearly intended to be insulting...

1) Dude (Looks Like A Lady) (Aerosmith)
2) If I never see your face again, I don’t mind.( Maroon 5 feat Rihanna)
3) Dirty old man (Three Degrees)
4) I get along without you very well (Chet Baker )
5) You're So Vain (Carly Simon)
6) Gonna Get Along Without You Now (Viola Wills)
7) Scum (Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds)
8) How Can I Miss You If You Won't Go Away? (Dan Hicks & His Hot Licks)
9) How Do You Sleep At Night? (John Lennon)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Crime in the City (Sixty to Zero Part One) (Neil Young)
2) Crime of the Century (Supertramp)
3) Crimson and clover (Tommy James and the Shondells)
4) Crippled Inside (John Lennon)
5) Critic's Choice (Chicago)
6) Critique Oblique (Jethro Tull)
7) Crocodile Rock (Elton John)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in-between theme: Song titles or lyrics that are clearly intended to be insulting...

1) Dude (Looks Like A Lady) (Aerosmith)
2) If I never see your face again, I don’t mind.( Maroon 5 feat Rihanna)
3) Dirty old man (Three Degrees)
4) I get along without you very well (Chet Baker )
5) You're So Vain (Carly Simon)
6) Gonna Get Along Without You Now (Viola Wills)
7) Scum (Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds)
8) How Can I Miss You If You Won't Go Away? (Dan Hicks & His Hot Licks)
9) How Do You Sleep At Night? (John Lennon) 
10) Only a Fool Would Say That (Steely Dan)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in-between theme: Child/Children in the title

1) Children of the World (Bee Gees)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Crime in the City (Sixty to Zero Part One) (Neil Young)
2) Crime of the Century (Supertramp)
3) Criminal (Fiona Apple)
4) Crimson and clover (Tommy James and the Shondells)
5) Crippled Inside (John Lennon)
6) Critic's Choice (Chicago)
7) Critique Oblique (Jethro Tull)
8) Crocodile Rock (Elton John)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: Child/Children in the title

1) Children of the World (Bee Gees)
2) Little Children( Billy J. Kramer with The Dakotas)


----------



## pianozach

New in-between theme: Child/Children in the title

1) Children of the World (Bee Gees)
2) Little Children (Billy J. Kramer with The Dakotas)
3) Children of Light (Yes)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Crime in the City (Sixty to Zero Part One) (Neil Young)
2) Crime of the Century (Supertramp)
3) Criminal (Fiona Apple)
4) Crimson and clover (Tommy James and the Shondells)
5) Crippled Inside (John Lennon)
6) Critic's Choice (Chicago)
7) Critique Oblique (Jethro Tull)
8) Crocodile Rock (Elton John)
9) Cross-Eyed Mary (Jethro Tull)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme: Child/Children in the title

1) Children of the World (Bee Gees)
2) Little Children (Billy J. Kramer with The Dakotas)
3) Children of Light (Yes) 
4) Child in time (Deep Purple)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Crime in the City (Sixty to Zero Part One) (Neil Young)
2) Crime of the Century (Supertramp)
3) Criminal (Fiona Apple)
4) Crimson and clover (Tommy James and the Shondells)
5) Crippled Inside (John Lennon)
6) Critic's Choice (Chicago)
7) Critique Oblique (Jethro Tull)
8) Crocodile Rock (Elton John)
9) Cross-Eyed Mary (Jethro Tull) 
10) Crosseyed and painless (Talking Heads)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Cruel summer (Bananarama)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: Child/Children in the title

1) Children of the World (Bee Gees)
2) Little Children (Billy J. Kramer with The Dakotas)
3) Children of Light (Yes)
4) Child in time (Deep Purple)
5) Child Of Vision ( Supertramp)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme: Child/Children in the title

1) Children of the World (Bee Gees)
2) Little Children (Billy J. Kramer with The Dakotas)
3) Children of Light (Yes)
4) Child in time (Deep Purple)
5) Child Of Vision ( Supertramp) 
6) Song of the marching children (Earth and Fire)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: Child/Children in the title

1) Children of the World (Bee Gees)
2) Little Children (Billy J. Kramer with The Dakotas)
3) Children of Light (Yes)
4) Child in time (Deep Purple)
5) Child Of Vision ( Supertramp)
6) Song of the marching children (Earth and Fire)
7) Where Do the Children Play? ( Cat Stevens)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New in-between theme: Child/Children in the title

1) Children of the World (Bee Gees)
2) Little Children (Billy J. Kramer with The Dakotas)
3) Children of Light (Yes)
4) Child in time (Deep Purple)
5) Child Of Vision ( Supertramp)
6) Song of the marching children (Earth and Fire)
7) Where Do the Children Play? ( Cat Stevens)
8) Children of the Grave (Black Sabbath)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in-between theme: Child/Children in the title

1) Children of the World (Bee Gees)
2) Little Children (Billy J. Kramer with The Dakotas)
3) Children of Light (Yes)
4) Child in time (Deep Purple)
5) Child Of Vision ( Supertramp)
6) Song of the marching children (Earth and Fire)
7) Where Do the Children Play? ( Cat Stevens)
8) Children of the Grave (Black Sabbath) 
9) Children of the Future (Steve Miller Band)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Cruel summer (Bananarama) 
2) Cruel to Be Kind (Nick Lowe)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Cruel summer (Bananarama)
2) Cruel to Be Kind (Nick Lowe)
3) Cruise (Florida Georgia Line)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Crucifix corner (Fish)
2) Cruel summer (Bananarama)
3) Cruel to Be Kind (Nick Lowe)
4) Cruise (Florida Georgia Line)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in-between theme: Child/Children in the title

1) Children of the World (Bee Gees)
2) Little Children (Billy J. Kramer with The Dakotas)
3) Children of Light (Yes)
4) Child in time (Deep Purple)
5) Child Of Vision ( Supertramp)
6) Song of the marching children (Earth and Fire)
7) Where Do the Children Play? ( Cat Stevens)
8) Children of the Grave (Black Sabbath)
9) Children of the Future (Steve Miller Band)
10) Sweet Child O' Mine (Guns N' Roses)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Crucifix corner (Fish)
2) Crucifix Kiss (Manic Street Preachers)
3) Cruel summer (Bananarama)
4) Cruel to Be Kind (Nick Lowe)
5) Cruise (Florida Georgia Line)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in-between theme - Songs whose *meaning changes* considerably *when sung by a woman* -

1) I'm A Girl Watcher (The O'Kaysions)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in-between theme - Songs whose meaning changes considerably when sung by a woman -

1) I'm A Girl Watcher (The O'Kaysions) 
2) No Woman No Cry (Bob Marley)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in-between theme - Songs whose meaning changes considerably when sung by a woman -

1) I'm A Girl Watcher (The O'Kaysions)
2) No Woman No Cry (Bob Marley)
3) (I Wish That I Had) Jessie's Girl (Rick Springfield)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Crucifix corner (Fish)
2) Crucifix Kiss (Manic Street Preachers)
3) Cruel summer (Bananarama)
4) Cruel to Be Kind (Nick Lowe)
5) Cruise (Florida Georgia Line) 
6) Cruisin' (Smokey Robinson)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in-between theme - Songs whose meaning changes considerably when sung by a woman -

1) I'm A Girl Watcher (The O'Kaysions)
2) No Woman No Cry (Bob Marley)
3) (I Wish That I Had) Jessie's Girl (Rick Springfield) 
4) She Doesn't Have to Shave (Squeeze)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Crucifix corner (Fish)
2) Crucifix Kiss (Manic Street Preachers)
3) Cruel summer (Bananarama)
4) Cruel to Be Kind (Nick Lowe)
5) Cruise (Florida Georgia Line)
6) Cruisin' (Smokey Robinson)
7) Crummy Stuff (The Ramones)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in-between theme - Songs whose meaning changes considerably when sung by a woman -

1) I'm A Girl Watcher (The O'Kaysions)
2) No Woman No Cry (Bob Marley)
3) (I Wish That I Had) Jessie's Girl (Rick Springfield)
4) She Doesn't Have to Shave (Squeeze)
5) Girl Happy (Elvis Presley)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Crucifix corner (Fish)
2) Crucifix Kiss (Manic Street Preachers)
3) Cruel summer (Bananarama)
4) Cruel to Be Kind (Nick Lowe)
5) Cruise (Florida Georgia Line)
6) Cruisin' (Smokey Robinson)
7) Crummy Stuff (The Ramones)
8) Cry Baby Cry (The Beatles)


----------



## pianozach

New in-between theme - Songs whose meaning changes considerably when sung by a woman -

1) I'm A Girl Watcher (The O'Kaysions)
2) No Woman No Cry (Bob Marley)
3) (I Wish That I Had) Jessie's Girl (Rick Springfield)
4) She Doesn't Have to Shave (Squeeze)
5) Girl Happy (Elvis Presley)
6) Only Women Bleed (Alice Cooper)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Crucifix corner (Fish)
2) Crucifix Kiss (Manic Street Preachers)
3) Cruel summer (Bananarama)
4) Cruel to Be Kind (Nick Lowe)
5) Cruise (Florida Georgia Line)
6) Cruisin' (Smokey Robinson)
7) Crummy Stuff (The Ramones)
8) Cry Baby Cry (The Beatles)
9) Crying In The Chapel (Elvis Presley)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Crucifix corner (Fish)
2) Crucifix Kiss (Manic Street Preachers)
3) Cruel summer (Bananarama)
4) Cruel to Be Kind (Nick Lowe)
5) Cruise (Florida Georgia Line)
6) Cruisin' (Smokey Robinson)
7) Crummy Stuff (The Ramones)
8) Cry Baby Cry (The Beatles)
9) Crying (Don McLean)
10) Crying In The Chapel (Elvis Presley)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in-between theme - Songs whose meaning changes considerably when sung by a woman -

1) I'm A Girl Watcher (The O'Kaysions)
2) No Woman No Cry (Bob Marley)
3) (I Wish That I Had) Jessie's Girl (Rick Springfield)
4) She Doesn't Have to Shave (Squeeze)
5) Girl Happy (Elvis Presley)
6) Only Women Bleed (Alice Cooper) 
7) (You're) Having My Baby (Paul Anka)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in-between theme - Songs whose meaning changes considerably when sung by a woman -

1) I'm A Girl Watcher (The O'Kaysions)
2) No Woman No Cry (Bob Marley)
3) (I Wish That I Had) Jessie's Girl (Rick Springfield)
4) She Doesn't Have to Shave (Squeeze)
5) Girl Happy (Elvis Presley)
6) Only Women Bleed (Alice Cooper)
7) (You're) Having My Baby (Paul Anka)
8) My Best Friend's Girl (The Cars)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme - Songs whose meaning changes considerably when sung by a woman -

1) I'm A Girl Watcher (The O'Kaysions)
2) No Woman No Cry (Bob Marley)
3) (I Wish That I Had) Jessie's Girl (Rick Springfield)
4) She Doesn't Have to Shave (Squeeze)
5) Girl Happy (Elvis Presley)
6) Only Women Bleed (Alice Cooper)
7) (You're) Having My Baby (Paul Anka)
8) My Best Friend's Girl (The Cars)
9) 24 hours from Tulsa ( Gene Pitney)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Crying To the Sky (Be-Bop Deluxe)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Crying To the Sky (Be-Bop Deluxe) 
2) Cry me a river (Julie London)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Crying To the Sky (Be-Bop Deluxe)
2) Cry me a river (Julie London)
3) Crystal Blue Persuasion (Tommy James and the Shondells)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Crying To the Sky (Be-Bop Deluxe)
2) Cry me a river (Julie London)
3) Crystal Blue Persuasion (Tommy James and the Shondells) 
4) Cry to heaven (Elton John)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Crying To the Sky (Be-Bop Deluxe)
2) Cry me a river (Julie London)
3) Crystal Blue Persuasion (Tommy James and the Shondells)
4) Crystalline (Bjork)
5) Cry to heaven (Elton John)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in-between theme - Songs whose meaning changes considerably when sung by a woman -

1) I'm A Girl Watcher (The O'Kaysions)
2) No Woman No Cry (Bob Marley)
3) (I Wish That I Had) Jessie's Girl (Rick Springfield)
4) She Doesn't Have to Shave (Squeeze)
5) Girl Happy (Elvis Presley)
6) Only Women Bleed (Alice Cooper)
7) (You're) Having My Baby (Paul Anka)
8) My Best Friend's Girl (The Cars)
9) 24 hours from Tulsa ( Gene Pitney)
10) Young Girl (Gary Puckett and the Union Gap)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in-between theme - Songs whose *meaning changes* considerably *when sung by a man* -

1) Did I Shave My Legs For This? (Deana Carter)


----------



## pianozach

New in-between theme - Songs whose _*meaning changes*_ considerably *when sung by a man* -

1) Did I Shave My Legs For This? (Deana Carter)
2) Man! I Feel Like A Woman (Shania Twain)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Crying To the Sky (Be-Bop Deluxe)
2) Cry me a river (Julie London)
3) Crystal Blue Persuasion (Tommy James and the Shondells)
4) Crystalline (Bjork)
5) Cry to heaven (Elton John)
6) Cuff Link (Paul McCartney)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Crying To the Sky (Be-Bop Deluxe)
2) Cry me a river (Julie London)
3) Crystal Ball (Keane)
4) Crystal Blue Persuasion (Tommy James and the Shondells)
5) Crystalline (Bjork)
6) Cry to heaven (Elton John)
7) Cuff Link (Paul McCartney)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Crying To the Sky (Be-Bop Deluxe)
2) Cry me a river (Julie London)
3) Crystal Ball (Keane)
4) Crystal Blue Persuasion (Tommy James and the Shondells)
5) Crystalline (Bjork)
6) Cry to heaven (Elton John)
7) Cuff Link (Paul McCartney)
8) Cupid (Draw Back Your Bow) (Sam Cooke)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in-between theme - Songs whose *meaning changes* considerably *when sung by a man* -

1) Did I Shave My Legs For This? (Deana Carter)
2) Man! I Feel Like A Woman (Shania Twain)
3) Wild, Wild Young Men (Ruth Brown)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Crying To the Sky (Be-Bop Deluxe)
2) Cry me a river (Julie London)
3) Crystal Ball (Keane)
4) Crystal Blue Persuasion (Tommy James and the Shondells)
5) Crystalline (Bjork)
6) Cry to heaven (Elton John)
7) Cuff Link (Paul McCartney)
8) Cupid (Draw Back Your Bow) (Sam Cooke) 
9) Cup of Wonder (Jethro Tull)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in-between theme - Songs whose meaning changes considerably when sung by a man -

1) Did I Shave My Legs For This? (Deana Carter)
2) Man! I Feel Like A Woman (Shania Twain)
3) Wild, Wild Young Men (Ruth Brown) 
4) The Man with the Child in His Eyes (Kate Bush)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the Cs....

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

New Theme: Songs Starting with C. Songs must be in ascending alphabetical order

1) Crying To the Sky (Be-Bop Deluxe)
2) Cry me a river (Julie London)
3) Crystal Ball (Keane)
4) Crystal Blue Persuasion (Tommy James and the Shondells)
5) Crystalline (Bjork)
6) Cry to heaven (Elton John)
7) Cuff Link (Paul McCartney)
8) Cum on feel the noize (Slade)
9) Cupid (Draw Back Your Bow) (Sam Cooke)
10) Cup of Wonder (Jethro Tull)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.


1) Da doo run run (Crystals)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in-between theme - Songs whose *meaning changes* considerably* when sung by a man* -

1) Did I Shave My Legs For This? (Deana Carter)
2) Man! I Feel Like A Woman (Shania Twain)
3) Wild, Wild Young Men (Ruth Brown)
4) The Man with the Child in His Eyes (Kate Bush)
5) My Boyfriend's Back (The Angels)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.


1) Da doo run run (Crystals)
2) Dad's Gonna Kill Me (Richard Thompson)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.


1) Daddy's Home (Jermaine Jackson)
2) Da doo run run (Crystals)
3) Dad's Gonna Kill Me (Richard Thompson)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in-between theme - Songs whose meaning changes considerably when sung by a man -

1) Did I Shave My Legs For This? (Deana Carter)
2) Man! I Feel Like A Woman (Shania Twain)
3) Wild, Wild Young Men (Ruth Brown)
4) The Man with the Child in His Eyes (Kate Bush)
5) My Boyfriend's Back (The Angels) 
6) It's Raining Men (The Weather Girls)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in-between theme - Songs whose *meaning changes* considerably *when sung by a man* -

1) Did I Shave My Legs For This? (Deana Carter)
2) Man! I Feel Like A Woman (Shania Twain)
3) Wild, Wild Young Men (Ruth Brown)
4) The Man with the Child in His Eyes (Kate Bush)
5) My Boyfriend's Back (The Angels)
6) It's Raining Men (The Weather Girls)
7) Soldier Boy (The Shirelles)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.


1) Daddy's Home (Jermaine Jackson)
2) Da doo run run (Crystals)
3) Dad's Gonna Kill Me (Richard Thompson)
4) Daggers Drawn (Wilco)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Daddy Cool (Boney M)
2) Daddy's Home (Jermaine Jackson)
3) Da doo run run (Crystals)
4) Dad's Gonna Kill Me (Richard Thompson)
5) Daggers Drawn (Wilco)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme - Songs whose meaning changes considerably when sung by a man -

1) Did I Shave My Legs For This? (Deana Carter)
2) Man! I Feel Like A Woman (Shania Twain)
3) Wild, Wild Young Men (Ruth Brown)
4) The Man with the Child in His Eyes (Kate Bush)
5) My Boyfriend's Back (The Angels)
6) It's Raining Men (The Weather Girls)
7) Soldier Boy (The Shirelles) 
8) The power of orange knickers (Tori Amos)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Art Rock said:


> New in-between theme - Songs whose meaning changes considerably when sung by a man -
> 
> 1) Did I Shave My Legs For This? (Deana Carter)
> 2) Man! I Feel Like A Woman (Shania Twain)
> 3) Wild, Wild Young Men (Ruth Brown)
> 4) The Man with the Child in His Eyes (Kate Bush)
> 5) My Boyfriend's Back (The Angels)
> 6) It's Raining Men (The Weather Girls)
> 7) Soldier Boy (The Shirelles)
> *8) The power of orange knickers* (Tori Amos)


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in-between theme - Songs whose *meaning changes* considerably *when sung by a man* -

1) Did I Shave My Legs For This? (Deana Carter)
2) Man! I Feel Like A Woman (Shania Twain)
3) Wild, Wild Young Men (Ruth Brown)
4) The Man with the Child in His Eyes (Kate Bush)
5) My Boyfriend's Back (The Angels)
6) It's Raining Men (The Weather Girls)
7) Soldier Boy (The Shirelles)
8) The power of orange knickers (Tori Amos)
9) I Know What Boys Like (The Waitresses)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Daddy Cool (Boney M)
2) Daddy's Home (Jermaine Jackson)
3) Da doo run run (Crystals)
4) Dad's Gonna Kill Me (Richard Thompson)
5) Dagenham Dave (Morrissey)
5) Daggers Drawn (Wilco)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Daddy Cool (Boney M)
2) Daddy's Home (Jermaine Jackson)
3) Daddy's Tune (Jackson Browne)
4) Da doo run run (Crystals)
5) Dad's Gonna Kill Me (Richard Thompson)
6) Dagenham Dave (Morrissey)
7) Daggers Drawn (Wilco)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Daddy Cool (Boney M)
2) Daddy's Gonna Pay For Your Crashed Car (U2)
3) Daddy's Home (Jermaine Jackson)
4) Daddy's Tune (Jackson Browne)
5) Da doo run run (Crystals)
6) Dad's Gonna Kill Me (Richard Thompson)
7) Dagenham Dave (Morrissey)
8) Daggers Drawn (Wilco)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in-between theme - Songs whose meaning changes considerably when sung by a man -

1) Did I Shave My Legs For This? (Deana Carter)
2) Man! I Feel Like A Woman (Shania Twain)
3) Wild, Wild Young Men (Ruth Brown)
4) The Man with the Child in His Eyes (Kate Bush)
5) My Boyfriend's Back (The Angels)
6) It's Raining Men (The Weather Girls)
7) Soldier Boy (The Shirelles)
8) The power of orange knickers (Tori Amos)
9) I Know What Boys Like (The Waitresses) 
10) Whatta Man (Salt-N-Pepa)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in-between theme - Songs with any jewelry gemstone in the title

1) This Diamond Ring (Gary Lewis and the Playboys)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme - Songs with any jewelry gemstone in the title

1) This Diamond Ring (Gary Lewis and the Playboys)
2) Pearls Before The Swine (Machine Head)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in-between theme - Songs with any jewelry gemstone in the title

1) This Diamond Ring (Gary Lewis and the Playboys)
2) Pearls Before The Swine (Machine Head) 
3) Quartz (Marillion)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme - Songs with any jewelry gemstone in the title

1) This Diamond Ring (Gary Lewis and the Playboys)
2) Pearls Before The Swine (Machine Head)
3) Quartz (Marillion) 
4) Goodbye Ruby Tuesday (Rolling Stones)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Daddy Cool (Boney M)
2) Daddy's Gonna Pay For Your Crashed Car (U2)
3) Daddy's Home (Jermaine Jackson)
4) Daddy's Tune (Jackson Browne)
5) Da doo run run (Crystals)
6) Dad's Gonna Kill Me (Richard Thompson)
7) Dagenham Dave (Morrissey)
8) Daggers Drawn (Wilco) 
9) Damned if I do (Alan Parsons Project)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme - Songs with any jewelry gemstone in the title

1) This Diamond Ring (Gary Lewis and the Playboys)
2) Pearls Before The Swine (Machine Head)
3) Quartz (Marillion)
4) Goodbye Ruby Tuesday (Rolling Stones)
5) Pearl Necklace (ZZ Top)


----------



## pianozach

New in-between theme - Songs with any jewelry gemstone in the title

1) This Diamond Ring (Gary Lewis and the Playboys)
2) Pearls Before The Swine (Machine Head)
3) Quartz (Marillion)
4) Goodbye Ruby Tuesday (Rolling Stones)
5) Pearl Necklace (ZZ Top)
6) Diamonds On the Soles of Her Shoes (Paul Simon)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Daddy Cool (Boney M)
2) Daddy's Gonna Pay For Your Crashed Car (U2)
3) Daddy's Home (Jermaine Jackson)
4) Daddy's Tune (Jackson Browne)
5) Da doo run run (Crystals)
6) Dad's Gonna Kill Me (Richard Thompson)
7) Dagenham Dave (Morrissey)
8) Daggers Drawn (Wilco) 
9) Daisy Chain (America)
10) Damned if I do (Alan Parsons Project)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Dance Tonight (Paul McCartney)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Dance away (Roxy Music)
2) Dance Tonight (Paul McCartney)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Dance away (Roxy Music)
2) Dance Of Ranyart/Olias (To Build The Moorglade) (Jon Anderson)
3) Dance Tonight (Paul McCartney)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Dance away (Roxy Music)
2) Dance Of Ranyart/Olias (To Build The Moorglade) (Jon Anderson)
3) Dance on a volcano (Genesis)
4) Dance Tonight (Paul McCartney)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme - Songs with any jewelry gemstone in the title

1) This Diamond Ring (Gary Lewis and the Playboys)
2) Pearls Before The Swine (Machine Head)
3) Quartz (Marillion)
4) Goodbye Ruby Tuesday (Rolling Stones)
5) Pearl Necklace (ZZ Top)
6) Diamonds On the Soles of Her Shoes (Paul Simon) 
7) Pearl's a singer (Elkie Brooks)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme - Songs with any jewelry gemstone in the title

1) This Diamond Ring (Gary Lewis and the Playboys)
2) Pearls Before The Swine (Machine Head)
3) Quartz (Marillion)
4) Goodbye Ruby Tuesday (Rolling Stones)
5) Pearl Necklace (ZZ Top)
6) Diamonds On the Soles of Her Shoes (Paul Simon)
7) Pearl's a singer (Elkie Brooks)
8) This golden ring (The Fortunes)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in-between theme - Songs with any jewelry gemstone in the title

1) This Diamond Ring (Gary Lewis and the Playboys)
2) Pearls Before The Swine (Machine Head)
3) Quartz (Marillion)
4) Goodbye Ruby Tuesday (Rolling Stones)
5) Pearl Necklace (ZZ Top)
6) Diamonds On the Soles of Her Shoes (Paul Simon)
7) Pearl's a singer (Elkie Brooks)
8) This golden ring (The Fortunes) 
9) Pearl of the Quarter (Steely Dan)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Dance away (Roxy Music)
2) Dance Of Ranyart/Olias (To Build The Moorglade) (Jon Anderson)
3) Dance on a volcano (Genesis)
4) Dance the Night Away (Van Halen)
5) Dance Tonight (Paul McCartney)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme - Songs with any jewelry gemstone in the title

1) This Diamond Ring (Gary Lewis and the Playboys)
2) Pearls Before The Swine (Machine Head)
3) Quartz (Marillion)
4) Goodbye Ruby Tuesday (Rolling Stones)
5) Pearl Necklace (ZZ Top)
6) Diamonds On the Soles of Her Shoes (Paul Simon)
7) Pearl's a singer (Elkie Brooks)
8) This golden ring (The Fortunes)
9) Pearl of the Quarter (Steely Dan)
10) Diamonds Are a Girl's Best Friend ( Ethel Merman)



New in between theme: Weather ( anything)


----------



## Art Rock

10 = 6................


----------



## Art Rock

New in between theme: Weather ( anything)

1) Storm and thunder (Earth and Fire)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Dance away (Roxy Music)
2) Dance Of Ranyart/Olias (To Build The Moorglade) (Jon Anderson)
3) Dance on a volcano (Genesis)
4) Dance the Night Away (Van Halen)
5) Dance Tonight (Paul McCartney)
6) Dance with me (Orleans)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: Weather ( anything)

1) Storm and thunder (Earth and Fire)
2) Rain (The Beatles)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Dance away (Roxy Music)
2) Dance Of Ranyart/Olias (To Build The Moorglade) (Jon Anderson)
3) Dance On a Volcano (Genesis)
4) Dance the Night Away (Van Halen)
5) Dance Tonight (Paul McCartney)
6) Dance With Me (Orleans)
7) Dancing Bear (The Mamas & The Papas)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Weather ( anything)

1) Storm and thunder (Earth and Fire)
2) Rain (The Beatles)
3)Weather With You ( Crowded House)


----------



## Art Rock

New in between theme: Weather ( anything)

1) Storm and thunder (Earth and Fire)
2) Rain (The Beatles)
3) Weather With You ( Crowded House) 
4) Weatherman (Tori Amos)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Dance away (Roxy Music)
2) Dance Of Ranyart/Olias (To Build The Moorglade) (Jon Anderson)
3) Dance On a Volcano (Genesis)
4) Dance the Night Away (Van Halen)
5) Dance Tonight (Paul McCartney)
6) Dance With Me (Orleans)
7) Dance with the devil (Cozy Powell)
8) Dancing Bear (The Mamas & The Papas)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Dance away (Roxy Music)
2) Dance, Dance, Dance (Steve Miller Band)
3) Dance Of Ranyart/Olias (To Build The Moorglade) (Jon Anderson)
4) Dance On a Volcano (Genesis)
5) Dance the Night Away (Van Halen)
6) Dance Tonight (Paul McCartney)
7) Dance With Me (Orleans)
8) Dance with the devil (Cozy Powell)
9) Dancing Bear (The Mamas & The Papas)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: Weather (anything)

1) Storm and thunder (Earth and Fire)
2) Rain (The Beatles)
3) Weather With You (Crowded House) 
4) Weatherman (Tori Amos)
5) Heavy Cloud No Rain (Sting)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Weather (anything)

1) Storm and thunder (Earth and Fire)
2) Rain (The Beatles)
3) Weather With You (Crowded House)
4) Weatherman (Tori Amos)
5) Heavy Cloud No Rain (Sting)
6) Holidays In The Sun ( Sex Pistols)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New in between theme: Weather (anything)

1) Storm and thunder (Earth and Fire)
2) Rain (The Beatles)
3) Weather With You (Crowded House)
4) Weatherman (Tori Amos)
5) Heavy Cloud No Rain (Sting)
6) Holidays In The Sun ( Sex Pistols)
7) Strange Weather (Tom Waits)


----------



## Art Rock

New in between theme: Weather (anything)

1) Storm and thunder (Earth and Fire)
2) Rain (The Beatles)
3) Weather With You (Crowded House)
4) Weatherman (Tori Amos)
5) Heavy Cloud No Rain (Sting)
6) Holidays In The Sun ( Sex Pistols)
7) Strange Weather (Tom Waits)
8) Sunny (Boney M)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Dance away (Roxy Music)
2) Dance, Dance, Dance (Steve Miller Band)
3) Dance Of Ranyart/Olias (To Build The Moorglade) (Jon Anderson)
4) Dance On a Volcano (Genesis)
5) Dance the Night Away (Van Halen)
6) Dance Tonight (Paul McCartney)
7) Dance With Me (Orleans)
8) Dance with the devil (Cozy Powell)
9) Dancing Bear (The Mamas & The Papas)
10) Dancing Queen (ABBA)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Dancing with tears in my eyes (Ultravox)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Weather (anything)

1) Storm and thunder (Earth and Fire)
2) Rain (The Beatles)
3) Weather With You (Crowded House)
4) Weatherman (Tori Amos)
5) Heavy Cloud No Rain (Sting)
6) Holidays In The Sun ( Sex Pistols)
7) Strange Weather (Tom Waits)
8) Sunny (Boney M)
9) It's Raining Men (The Weather Girls )


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme: Weather (anything)

1) Storm and thunder (Earth and Fire)
2) Rain (The Beatles)
3) Weather With You (Crowded House)
4) Weatherman (Tori Amos)
5) Heavy Cloud No Rain (Sting)
6) Holidays In The Sun ( Sex Pistols)
7) Strange Weather (Tom Waits)
8) Sunny (Boney M)
9) It's Raining Men (The Weather Girls ) 
10) Thunder and Lightning (Phil Collins)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme: Rich/Poor in the title

1) Rich Kid (Billy Squier)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Rich/Poor in the title

1) Rich Kid (Billy Squier)
2) Rags To Riches (Tony Bennett)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Dancing with Mr. D (Rolling Stones)
2) Dancing with tears in my eyes (Ultravox)


----------



## Art Rock

New in between theme: Rich/Poor in the title

1) Rich Kid (Billy Squier)
2) Rich Girl (Hall and Oates)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme: Rich/Poor in the title

1) Rich Kid (Billy Squier)
2) Rags To Riches (Tony Bennett) 
3) Rich Girl (Hall and Oates)
4) Poor Man's Son (Survivor)


----------



## Art Rock

New in between theme: Rich/Poor in the title

1) Rich Kid (Billy Squier)
2) Rags To Riches (Tony Bennett)
3) Rich Girl (Hall and Oates)
4) Poor Man's Son (Survivor)
5) Pappa was a Poor Man (Jack Jersey)


----------



## SanAntone

New in between theme: Rich/Poor in the title

1) Rich Kid (Billy Squier)
2) Rags To Riches (Tony Bennett)
3) Rich Girl (Hall and Oates)
4) Poor Man's Son (Survivor)
5) Pappa was a Poor Man (Jack Jersey) 
6) Poor Side Of Town (Johnny Rivers)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: Rich/Poor in the title

1) Rich Kid (Billy Squier)
2) Rags To Riches (Tony Bennett)
3) Rich Girl (Hall and Oates)
4) Poor Man's Son (Survivor)
5) Pappa was a Poor Man (Jack Jersey) 
6) Poor Side Of Town (Johnny Rivers)
7) Poor House (The Travelling Wilburys)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Dancing with Mr. D (Rolling Stones)
2) Dancing with tears in my eyes (Ultravox)
3) Dancing With the Moonlit Knight (Genesis)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Dancing with Mr. D (Rolling Stones)
2) Dancing with tears in my eyes (Ultravox)
3) Dancing With the Moonlit Knight (Genesis) 
4) Daniel (Elton John)


----------



## Art Rock

New in between theme: Rich/Poor in the title

1) Rich Kid (Billy Squier)
2) Rags To Riches (Tony Bennett)
3) Rich Girl (Hall and Oates)
4) Poor Man's Son (Survivor)
5) Pappa was a Poor Man (Jack Jersey)
6) Poor Side Of Town (Johnny Rivers)
7) Poor House (The Travelling Wilburys) 
8) If I were a rich man (Roger Whitaker)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme: Rich/Poor in the title

1) Rich Kid (Billy Squier)
2) Rags To Riches (Tony Bennett)
3) Rich Girl (Hall and Oates)
4) Poor Man's Son (Survivor)
5) Pappa was a Poor Man (Jack Jersey)
6) Poor Side Of Town (Johnny Rivers)
7) Poor House (The Travelling Wilburys)
8) If I were a rich man (Roger Whitaker) 
9) Poor, Poor Pitiful Me (Warren Zevon)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Dancing with Mr. D (Rolling Stones)
2) Dancing with tears in my eyes (Ultravox)
3) Dancing With the Moonlit Knight (Genesis)
4) Daniel (Elton John) 
5) Danny's Song (Loggins and Messina)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Rich/Poor in the title

1) Rich Kid (Billy Squier)
2) Rags To Riches (Tony Bennett)
3) Rich Girl (Hall and Oates)
4) Poor Man's Son (Survivor)
5) Pappa was a Poor Man (Jack Jersey)
6) Poor Side Of Town (Johnny Rivers)
7) Poor House (The Travelling Wilburys)
8) If I were a rich man (Roger Whitaker)
9) Poor, Poor Pitiful Me (Warren Zevon)
10) Poor Little Rich Girl ( Noël Coward)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Dancing with Mr. D (Rolling Stones)
2) Dancing with tears in my eyes (Ultravox)
3) Dancing With the Moonlit Knight (Genesis)
4) Dani California (RHCP)
5) Daniel (Elton John)
6) Danny's Song (Loggins and Messina)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme : Pain /hurt

1) Love Is Pain ( Girls Aloud)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme : Pain /hurt

1) Love Is Pain ( Girls Aloud)
2) Do You Really Want to Hurt Me (Culture Club)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Dancing with Mr. D (Rolling Stones)
2) Dancing with tears in my eyes (Ultravox)
3) Dancing With the Moonlit Knight (Genesis)
4) Dani California (RHCP)
5) Daniel (Elton John)
6) Danny's Song (Loggins and Messina)
7) Dark Horse (George Harrison)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme : Pain /hurt

1) Love Is Pain ( Girls Aloud)
2) Do You Really Want to Hurt Me (Culture Club) 
3) Pain in My Heart (Otis Redding)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Dancing with Mr. D (Rolling Stones)
2) Dancing with tears in my eyes (Ultravox)
3) Dancing With the Moonlit Knight (Genesis)
4) Dani California (RHCP)
5) Daniel (Elton John)
6) Danny's Song (Loggins and Messina)
7) Dark Horse (George Harrison) 
8) Dark Lady (Cher)


----------



## Art Rock

New in between theme : Pain /hurt

1) Love Is Pain ( Girls Aloud)
2) Do You Really Want to Hurt Me (Culture Club)
3) Pain in My Heart (Otis Redding) 
4) Love hurts (Nazareth)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Dancing with Mr. D (Rolling Stones)
2) Dancing with tears in my eyes (Ultravox)
3) Dancing With the Moonlit Knight (Genesis)
4) Dani California (RHCP)
5) Daniel (Elton John)
6) Danny's Song (Loggins and Messina)
7) Dark Horse (George Harrison)
8) Dark Lady (Cher) 
9) Davy's on the road again (MMEB)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme : Pain /hurt

1) Love Is Pain ( Girls Aloud)
2) Do You Really Want to Hurt Me (Culture Club)
3) Pain in My Heart (Otis Redding)
4) Love hurts (Nazareth)
5) I am so hurt ( Timmy Yuro)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Dancing with Mr. D (Rolling Stones)
2) Dancing with tears in my eyes (Ultravox)
3) Dancing With the Moonlit Knight (Genesis)
4) Dangerous (Look in the Light of What You're Searching For) (Yes)
5) Dani California (RHCP)
6) Daniel (Elton John)
7) Danny's Song (Loggins and Messina)
8) Dark Horse (George Harrison)
9) Dark Lady (Cher) 
10) Davy's on the road again (MMEB)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Dawning Is the Day (The Moody Blues)


----------



## Art Rock

New in between theme : Pain /hurt

1) Love Is Pain ( Girls Aloud)
2) Do You Really Want to Hurt Me (Culture Club)
3) Pain in My Heart (Otis Redding)
4) Love hurts (Nazareth)
5) I am so hurt ( Timmy Yuro) 
6) Ouch! (The Rutles)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme : Pain /hurt

1) Love Is Pain (Girls Aloud)
2) Do You Really Want to Hurt Me (Culture Club)
3) Pain in My Heart (Otis Redding)
4) Love hurts (Nazareth)
5) I am so hurt (Timmy Yuro)
6) Ouch! (The Rutles)
7) Don't Hurt Yourself (Todd Rundgren)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Dawning Is the Day (The Moody Blues) 
2) Day trip to Bangor (Fiddler's Dram)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme : Pain /hurt

1) Love Is Pain (Girls Aloud)
2) Do You Really Want to Hurt Me (Culture Club)
3) Pain in My Heart (Otis Redding)
4) Love hurts (Nazareth)
5) I am so hurt (Timmy Yuro)
6) Ouch! (The Rutles)
7) Don't Hurt Yourself (Todd Rundgren)
8) Let Me Go, You're Hurtin' Me ( Loretta Lynn)


----------



## Art Rock

New in between theme : Pain /hurt

1) Love Is Pain (Girls Aloud)
2) Do You Really Want to Hurt Me (Culture Club)
3) Pain in My Heart (Otis Redding)
4) Love hurts (Nazareth)
5) I am so hurt (Timmy Yuro)
6) Ouch! (The Rutles)
7) Don't Hurt Yourself (Todd Rundgren)
8) Let Me Go, You're Hurtin' Me ( Loretta Lynn) 
9) The Hurting (Tears for Fears)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Dawning Is the Day (The Moody Blues)
2) Days of Wine and Roses (Frank Sinatra)
3) Day trip to Bangor (Fiddler's Dram)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme : Pain /hurt

1) Love Is Pain (Girls Aloud)
2) Do You Really Want to Hurt Me (Culture Club)
3) Pain in My Heart (Otis Redding)
4) Love hurts (Nazareth)
5) I am so hurt (Timmy Yuro)
6) Ouch! (The Rutles)
7) Don't Hurt Yourself (Todd Rundgren)
8) Let Me Go, You're Hurtin' Me ( Loretta Lynn)
9) The Hurting (Tears for Fears) 
10) Love Hurts (Love Heals) (Hall and Oates)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme : Many in the title

1) Many a Mile to Freedom (Traffic)


----------



## Art Rock

New in between theme : Many in the title

1) Many a Mile to Freedom (Traffic) 
2) Many rivers to cross (Jimmy Cliff)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme : Many in the title

1) Many a Mile to Freedom (Traffic)
2) Many rivers to cross (Jimmy Cliff)
3) Too Many People ( Paul McCartney)


----------



## Art Rock

Seriously?
............................


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: believing 


1) Do You Believe In Magic? ( The Lovin' Spoonful)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme : Many in the title

1) Many a Mile to Freedom (Traffic)
2) Many rivers to cross (Jimmy Cliff)
3) Too Many People ( Paul McCartney) 
4) How Many More Times (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Dawning Is the Day (The Moody Blues)
2) Daydream Believer (The Monkees)
3) Days of Wine and Roses (Frank Sinatra)
4) Day trip to Bangor (Fiddler's Dram)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Dawning Is the Day (The Moody Blues)
2) Daydream Believer (The Monkees)
3) Days of Wine and Roses (Frank Sinatra)
4) Daytona demon (Suzi Quatro)
5) Day trip to Bangor (Fiddler's Dram)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme : Many in the title

1) Many a Mile to Freedom (Traffic)
2) Many rivers to cross (Jimmy Cliff)
3) Too Many People ( Paul McCartney)
4) How Many More Times (Led Zeppelin)
5) Coat Of Many Colors ( Dolly Parton)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Dawning Is the Day (The Moody Blues)
2) Daydream Believer (The Monkees)
3) Days of Wine and Roses (Frank Sinatra)
4) Daytona demon (Suzi Quatro)
5) Day trip to Bangor (Fiddler's Dram)
6) Day Tripper (The Beatles)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme : Many in the title

1) Many a Mile to Freedom (Traffic)
2) Many rivers to cross (Jimmy Cliff)
3) Too Many People ( Paul McCartney)
4) How Many More Times (Led Zeppelin)
5) Coat Of Many Colors ( Dolly Parton)
6) Love Is A Many Splendoured Thing (The Four Aces)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme : Many in the title

1) Many a Mile to Freedom (Traffic)
2) Many rivers to cross (Jimmy Cliff)
3) Too Many People ( Paul McCartney)
4) How Many More Times (Led Zeppelin)
5) Coat Of Many Colors ( Dolly Parton)
6) Love Is A Many Splendoured Thing (The Four Aces) 
7) Many Too Many (Genesis)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Dawning Is the Day (The Moody Blues)
2) Daydream Believer (The Monkees)
3) Days of Wine and Roses (Frank Sinatra)
4) Days on the Road (Little River Band)
5) Daytona demon (Suzi Quatro)
6) Day trip to Bangor (Fiddler's Dram)
7) Day Tripper (The Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme : Many in the title

1) Many a Mile to Freedom (Traffic)
2) Many rivers to cross (Jimmy Cliff)
3) Too Many People ( Paul McCartney)
4) How Many More Times (Led Zeppelin)
5) Coat Of Many Colors ( Dolly Parton)
6) Love Is A Many Splendoured Thing (The Four Aces)
7) Many Too Many (Genesis)
8) One Too Many Mornings ( Bob Dylan)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Dawning Is the Day (The Moody Blues)
2) Daydream Believer (The Monkees)
3) Days of Wine and Roses (Frank Sinatra)
4) Days on the Road (Little River Band)
5) Daytona demon (Suzi Quatro)
6) Day trip to Bangor (Fiddler's Dram)
7) Day Tripper (The Beatles) 
8) Dear Mrs Applebee (David Garrick)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Dawning Is the Day (The Moody Blues)
2) Daydream Believer (The Monkees)
3) Days of Wine and Roses (Frank Sinatra)
4) Days on the Road (Little River Band)
5) Daytona demon (Suzi Quatro)
6) Day trip to Bangor (Fiddler's Dram)
7) Day Tripper (The Beatles) 
8) Daytime Nightime Suffering (Paul McCartney & Wings)
9) Dear Mrs Applebee (David Garrick)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme : Many in the title

1) Many a Mile to Freedom (Traffic)
2) Many rivers to cross (Jimmy Cliff)
3) Too Many People ( Paul McCartney)
4) How Many More Times (Led Zeppelin)
5) Coat Of Many Colors (Dolly Parton)
6) Love Is A Many Splendoured Thing (The Four Aces)
7) Many Too Many (Genesis)
8) One Too Many Mornings (Bob Dylan)
9) Too Many Too (Jethro Tull)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme : Many in the title

1) Many a Mile to Freedom (Traffic)
2) Many rivers to cross (Jimmy Cliff)
3) Too Many People ( Paul McCartney)
4) How Many More Times (Led Zeppelin)
5) Coat Of Many Colors (Dolly Parton)
6) Love Is A Many Splendoured Thing (The Four Aces)
7) Many Too Many (Genesis)
8) One Too Many Mornings (Bob Dylan)
9) Too Many Too (Jethro Tull) 
10) Too Many Angels (Jackson Browne)

anyone else for next theme...


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Dawning Is the Day (The Moody Blues)
2) Daydream Believer (The Monkees)
3) Days (The Kinks)
4) Days of Wine and Roses (Frank Sinatra)
5) Days on the Road (Little River Band)
6) Daytona demon (Suzi Quatro)
7) Day trip to Bangor (Fiddler's Dram)
8) Day Tripper (The Beatles)
9) Daytime Nightime Suffering (Paul McCartney & Wings)
10) Dear Mrs Applebee (David Garrick)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: believing 


1) Do You Believe In Magic? ( The Lovin' Spoonful)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme: believing


1) Do You Believe In Magic? ( The Lovin' Spoonful) 
2) I Believe in You (Neil Young)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Dear Prudence (Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: believing


1) Do You Believe In Magic? ( The Lovin' Spoonful)
2) I Believe in You (Neil Young)
3) Believe ( Mumford & Sons)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Dear Prudence (Beatles)
2) Dear Yoko (John Lennon)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: believing


1) Do You Believe In Magic? (The Lovin' Spoonful)
2) I Believe in You (Neil Young)
3) Believe (Mumford & Sons)
4) Believe In Me (Todd Rundgren)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Dear Prudence (Beatles)
2) Dear Yoko (John Lennon) 
3) Death on Two Legs (Queen)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: believing


1) Do You Believe In Magic? (The Lovin' Spoonful)
2) I Believe in You (Neil Young)
3) Believe (Mumford & Sons)
4) Believe In Me (Todd Rundgren)
5) Walk Believer Walk ( The Black Crowes)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Dear Prudence (Beatles)
2) Dear Yoko (John Lennon) 
3) Death and a Zoo (Roger Hodgson)
4) Death on Two Legs (Queen)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: believing


1) Do You Believe In Magic? (The Lovin' Spoonful)
2) I Believe in You (Neil Young)
3) Believe (Mumford & Sons)
4) Believe In Me (Todd Rundgren)
5) Walk Believer Walk (The Black Crowes)
6) I Don't Believe You (Ringo Starr)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New in between theme: believing


1) Do You Believe In Magic? (The Lovin' Spoonful)
2) I Believe in You (Neil Young)
3) Believe (Mumford & Sons)
4) Believe In Me (Todd Rundgren)
5) Walk Believer Walk (The Black Crowes)
6) I Don't Believe You (Ringo Starr)
7) Believer (Ozzy)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Dear Prudence (Beatles)
2) Dear Yoko (John Lennon) 
3) Death and a Zoo (Roger Hodgson)
4) Deathcrush (Mayhem)
5) Death on Two Legs (Queen)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: believing


1) Do You Believe In Magic? (The Lovin' Spoonful)
2) I Believe in You (Neil Young)
3) Believe (Mumford & Sons)
4) Believe In Me (Todd Rundgren)
5) Walk Believer Walk (The Black Crowes)
6) I Don't Believe You (Ringo Starr)
7) Believer (Ozzy)
8) Closer than You Might Believe( Alanis Morissette)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Dear Prudence (Beatles)
2) Dear Yoko (John Lennon)
3) Death and a Zoo (Roger Hodgson)
4) Deathcrush (Mayhem)
5) Death on Two Legs (Queen) 
6) December 1963 [Oh what a night] (Four Seasons)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Dear Prudence (Beatles)
2) Dear Yoko (John Lennon)
3) Death and a Zoo (Roger Hodgson)
4) Deathcrush (Mayhem)
5) Death on Two Legs (Queen) 
6) December 1963 [Oh what a night] (Four Seasons)
7) December Dream (Klaatu)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: believing


1) Do You Believe In Magic? (The Lovin' Spoonful)
2) I Believe in You (Neil Young)
3) Believe (Mumford & Sons)
4) Believe In Me (Todd Rundgren)
5) Walk Believer Walk (The Black Crowes)
6) I Don't Believe You (Ringo Starr)
7) Believer (Ozzy)
8) Closer than You Might Believe (Alanis Morissette)
9) Obviously 5 Believers (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Haydn70

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Dear One (Larry Finnegan)
2) Dear Prudence (Beatles)
3) Dear Yoko (John Lennon)
4) Death and a Zoo (Roger Hodgson)
5) Deathcrush (Mayhem)
6) Death on Two Legs (Queen) 
7) December 1963 [Oh what a night] (Four Seasons)
8) December Dream (Klaatu)


----------



## Haydn70

New in between theme: believing


1) Do You Believe In Magic? (The Lovin' Spoonful)
2) I Believe in You (Neil Young)
3) Believe (Mumford & Sons)
4) Believe In Me (Todd Rundgren)
5) Walk Believer Walk (The Black Crowes)
6) I Don't Believe You (Ringo Starr)
7) Believer (Ozzy)
8) Closer than You Might Believe (Alanis Morissette)
9) Obviously 5 Believers (Bob Dylan)
10) I'm A Believer (Neil Diamond)


----------



## Open Book

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Dear One (Larry Finnegan)
2) Dear Prudence (Beatles)
3) Dear Yoko (John Lennon)
4) Death and a Zoo (Roger Hodgson)
5) Deathcrush (Mayhem)
6) Death of a Clown (The Kinks)
7) Death on Two Legs (Queen)
8) December 1963 [Oh what a night] (Four Seasons)
9) December Dream (Klaatu)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: send/ sending

1)You Send Me ( Sam Cooke)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Dear One (Larry Finnegan)
2) Dear Prudence (Beatles)
3) Dear Yoko (John Lennon)
4) Death and a Zoo (Roger Hodgson)
5) Deathcrush (Mayhem)
6) Death of a Clown (The Kinks)
7) Death of Rock and Roll (Todd Rundgren)
8) Death on Two Legs (Queen)
9) December 1963 [Oh what a night] (Four Seasons)
10) December Dream (Klaatu)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Dedicated to the One I Love (The Mamas & The Papas)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: send/ sending

1) You Send Me (Sam Cooke)
2) Send Me Some Lovin' (Little Richard)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Dedicated follower of fashion (Kinks)
2) Dedicated to the One I Love (The Mamas & The Papas)


----------



## Art Rock

New in between theme: send/ sending

1) You Send Me (Sam Cooke)
2) Send Me Some Lovin' (Little Richard) 
3) Send in the clowns (Judy Collins)


----------



## Haydn70

New in between theme: send/ sending

1) You Send Me (Sam Cooke)
2) Send Me Some Lovin' (Little Richard)
3) Send in the clowns (Judy Collins)
4) Send Me No Wine (Moody Blues)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: send/ sending

1) You Send Me (Sam Cooke)
2) Send Me Some Lovin' (Little Richard)
3) Send in the clowns (Judy Collins)
4) Send Me No Wine (Moody Blues)
5) Return to Sender (Elvis Presley)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Dedicated follower of fashion (Kinks)
2) Dedicated to the One I Love (The Mamas & The Papas)
3) Deep (The Moody Blues)


----------



## Haydn70

My selection actually started with "The" so out it goes.


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: send/ sending

1) You Send Me (Sam Cooke)
2) Send Me Some Lovin' (Little Richard)
3) Send in the clowns (Judy Collins)
4) Send Me No Wine (Moody Blues)
5) Return to Sender (Elvis Presley)
6) Send Me The Pillow (Lydia & The Melody Strings )


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Dedicated follower of fashion (Kinks)
2) Dedicated to the One I Love (The Mamas & The Papas)
3) Deep (The Moody Blues) 
4) Deform to form a star (Steven Wilson)


----------



## Art Rock

New in between theme: send/ sending

1) You Send Me (Sam Cooke)
2) Send Me Some Lovin' (Little Richard)
3) Send in the clowns (Judy Collins)
4) Send Me No Wine (Moody Blues)
5) Return to Sender (Elvis Presley)
6) Send Me The Pillow (Lydia & The Melody Strings ) 
7) Send me a postcard (Shocking Blue)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: send/ sending

1) You Send Me (Sam Cooke)
2) Send Me Some Lovin' (Little Richard)
3) Send in the clowns (Judy Collins)
4) Send Me No Wine (Moody Blues)
5) Return to Sender (Elvis Presley)
6) Send Me The Pillow (Lydia & The Melody Strings )
7) Send me a postcard (Shocking Blue)
8) Send My Love (To Your Lover) ( Adele)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme: send/ sending

1) You Send Me (Sam Cooke)
2) Send Me Some Lovin' (Little Richard)
3) Send in the clowns (Judy Collins)
4) Send Me No Wine (Moody Blues)
5) Return to Sender (Elvis Presley)
6) Send Me The Pillow (Lydia & The Melody Strings )
7) Send me a postcard (Shocking Blue)
8) Send My Love (To Your Lover) ( Adele) 
9) Send Me No Flowers (Doris Day)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Dedicated follower of fashion (Kinks)
2) Dedicated to the One I Love (The Mamas & The Papas)
3) Deep (The Moody Blues)
4) Deeper Understanding (Kate Bush)
5) Deform to form a star (Steven Wilson)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: send/ sending

1) You Send Me (Sam Cooke)
2) Send Me Some Lovin' (Little Richard)
3) Send in the clowns (Judy Collins)
4) Send Me No Wine (Moody Blues)
5) Return to Sender (Elvis Presley)
6) Send Me The Pillow (Lydia & The Melody Strings )
7) Send me a postcard (Shocking Blue)
8) Send My Love (To Your Lover) ( Adele)
9) Send Me No Flowers (Doris Day)
10)If God Will Send His Angels ( U2)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Dedicated follower of fashion (Kinks)
2) Dedicated to the One I Love (The Mamas & The Papas)
3) Deep (The Moody Blues)
4) Deeper Understanding (Kate Bush)
5) Deform to form a star (Steven Wilson) 
6) Delta Dawn (Helen Reddy)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Dedicated follower of fashion (Kinks)
2) Dedicated to the One I Love (The Mamas & The Papas)
3) Deep (The Moody Blues)
4) Deep Blue (George Harrison)
5) Deeper Understanding (Kate Bush)
6) Deform to form a star (Steven Wilson) 
7) Delta Dawn (Helen Reddy)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: English language songs with at least one accent (') in the title

1) Déjà Vu (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme: English language songs with at least one accent (') in the title

1) Déjà Vu (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young) 
2) Communiqué (Dire Straits)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Dedicated follower of fashion (Kinks)
2) Dedicated to the One I Love (The Mamas & The Papas)
3) Deep (The Moody Blues)
4) Deep Blue (George Harrison)
5) Deeper Understanding (Kate Bush)
6) Deform to form a star (Steven Wilson)
7) Delivering the Goods (Judas Priest)
8) Delta Dawn (Helen Reddy)


----------



## Rogerx

cougarjuno said:


> New in between theme: English language songs with at least one accent (') in the title
> 
> 1) Déjà Vu (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)
> 2) Communiqué (Dire Straits)


This is going nowhere , songs like: " I've got " or something like that should be aloud


----------



## pianozach

Rogerx said:


> This is going nowhere , songs like: " I've got " or something like that should be aloud


Noted.

*New in between theme: Change, in the title*

1) Perpetual Change (Yes)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Dedicated follower of fashion (Kinks)
2) Dedicated to the One I Love (The Mamas & The Papas)
3) Deep (The Moody Blues)
4) Deep Blue (George Harrison)
5) Deeper Understanding (Kate Bush)
6) Deform to form a star (Steven Wilson)
7) Delicious Surprise (Beth Hart)
8) Delivering the Goods (Judas Priest)
9) Delta Dawn (Helen Reddy)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Change, in the title

1) Perpetual Change (Yes)
2) Change The World ( Eric Clapton)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New in between theme: Change, in the title

1) Perpetual Change (Yes)
2) Change The World ( Eric Clapton)
3) Changes (David Bowie)


----------



## Art Rock

New in between theme: Change, in the title

1) Perpetual Change (Yes)
2) Change The World ( Eric Clapton)
3) Changes (David Bowie)
4) Baby don't change your mind (Gladys Knight and the Pips)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Dedicated follower of fashion (Kinks)
2) Dedicated to the One I Love (The Mamas & The Papas)
3) De do do do de da da da (Police)
4) Deep (The Moody Blues)
5) Deep Blue (George Harrison)
6) Deeper Understanding (Kate Bush)
7) Deform to form a star (Steven Wilson)
8) Delicious Surprise (Beth Hart)
9) Delivering the Goods (Judas Priest)
10) Delta Dawn (Helen Reddy)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Delta Lady (Joe Cocker)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: Change, in the title

1) Perpetual Change (Yes)
2) Change The World ( Eric Clapton)
3) Changes (David Bowie)
4) Baby don't change your mind (Gladys Knight and the Pips)
5) Changes (Yes)

Changes by Yes is an entirely different song from the Bowie Changes


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Deliver Your Children (Wings)
2) Delta Lady (Joe Cocker)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New in between theme: Change, in the title

1) Perpetual Change (Yes)
2) Change The World ( Eric Clapton)
3) Changes (David Bowie)
4) Baby don't change your mind (Gladys Knight and the Pips)
5) Changes (Yes)
6) Cool Change (Little River Band)


----------



## Art Rock

New in between theme: Change, in the title

1) Perpetual Change (Yes)
2) Change The World ( Eric Clapton)
3) Changes (David Bowie)
4) Baby don't change your mind (Gladys Knight and the Pips)
5) Changes (Yes)
6) Cool Change (Little River Band) 
7) Everything Must Change (Karrin Allyson)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New in between theme: Change, in the title

1) Perpetual Change (Yes)
2) Change The World ( Eric Clapton)
3) Changes (David Bowie)
4) Baby don't change your mind (Gladys Knight and the Pips)
5) Changes (Yes)
6) Cool Change (Little River Band) 
7) Everything Must Change (Karrin Allyson)
8) Music Must Change (Who)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Deliver Your Children (Wings)
2) Delta Lady (Joe Cocker)
3) Departure (Moody Blues)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New in between theme: Change, in the title

1) Perpetual Change (Yes)
2) Change The World ( Eric Clapton)
3) Changes (David Bowie)
4) Baby don't change your mind (Gladys Knight and the Pips)
5) Changes (Yes)
6) Cool Change (Little River Band) 
7) Everything Must Change (Karrin Allyson)
8) Music Must Change (Who)
9) Changes (Black Sabbath)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Deliver Your Children (Wings)
2) Delta Lady (Joe Cocker)
3) Departure (Moody Blues)
4) Desperate People (Living Colour)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Deliver Your Children (Wings)
2) Delta Lady (Joe Cocker)
3) Denis (Blondie)
4) Departure (Moody Blues)
5) Desperate People (Living Colour)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Deliver Your Children (Wings)
2) Delta Lady (Joe Cocker)
3) Denis (Blondie)
4) Departure (Moody Blues)
5) Desperate People (Living Colour)
6) Destroyer (Kinks)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New in between theme: Change, in the title

1) Perpetual Change (Yes)
2) Change The World ( Eric Clapton)
3) Changes (David Bowie)
4) Baby don't change your mind (Gladys Knight and the Pips)
5) Changes (Yes)
6) Cool Change (Little River Band) 
7) Everything Must Change (Karrin Allyson)
8) Music Must Change (Who)
9) Changes (Black Sabbath)
10) Change Of The Guard (Steely Dan)

Anyone can pick the next in between theme.


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Deliver Your Children (Wings)
2) Delta Lady (Joe Cocker)
3) Denis (Blondie)
4) Departure (Moody Blues)
5) Desperado (Eagles)
6) Desperate People (Living Colour)
7) Destroyer (Kinks)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme: Baby, in the title

1) Your Bright Baby Blues (Jackson Browne)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Deliver Your Children (Wings)
2) Delta Lady (Joe Cocker)
3) Denis (Blondie)
4) Departure (Moody Blues)
5) Desire (U2)
6) Desperado (Eagles)
7) Desperate People (Living Colour)
8) Destroyer (Kinks)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New in between theme: Baby, in the title

1) Your Bright Baby Blues (Jackson Browne)
2) Ooh Baby Baby (Linda Rondstat)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Baby, in the title

1) Your Bright Baby Blues (Jackson Browne)
2) Ooh Baby Baby (Linda Rondstat)]
3) Baby Come Back ( The Equals)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New in between theme: Baby, in the title

1) Your Bright Baby Blues (Jackson Browne)
2) Ooh Baby Baby (Linda Rondstat)]
3) Baby Come Back ( The Equals)
4) Baby One More Time (Britney Spears)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Baby, in the title

1) Your Bright Baby Blues (Jackson Browne)
2) Ooh Baby Baby (Linda Rondstat)]
3) Baby Come Back ( The Equals)
4) Baby One More Time (Britney Spears)
5) My Baby Just Cares For Me ( Nina Simone)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Deliver Your Children (Wings)
2) Delta Lady (Joe Cocker)
3) Denis (Blondie)
4) Departure (Moody Blues)
5) Der Fuehrer's Face (Spike Jones & His City Slickers)
6) Desire (U2)
7) Desperado (Eagles)
8) Desperate People (Living Colour)
9) Destroyer (Kinks)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: Baby, in the title

1) Your Bright Baby Blues (Jackson Browne)
2) Ooh Baby Baby (Linda Rondstat)
3) Baby Come Back (The Equals)
4) Baby One More Time (Britney Spears)
5) My Baby Just Cares For Me (Nina Simone)
6) Baby, It's You (The Beatles)


----------



## SanAntone

New in between theme: Baby, in the title

1) Your Bright Baby Blues (Jackson Browne)
2) Ooh Baby Baby (Linda Rondstat)
3) Baby Come Back (The Equals)
4) Baby One More Time (Britney Spears)
5) My Baby Just Cares For Me (Nina Simone)
6) Baby, It's You (The Beatles) 
7) Sweet Baby James (James Taylor)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Deliver Your Children (Wings)
2) Delta Lady (Joe Cocker)
3) Denis (Blondie)
4) Departure (Moody Blues)
5) Der Fuehrer's Face (Spike Jones & His City Slickers)
6) Desert Rose (Sting)
7) Desire (U2)
8) Desperado (Eagles)
9) Desperate People (Living Colour)
10) Destroyer (Kinks)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Devil Gate Drive (Suzi Quatro)


----------



## Art Rock

New in between theme: Baby, in the title

1) Your Bright Baby Blues (Jackson Browne)
2) Ooh Baby Baby (Linda Rondstat)
3) Baby Come Back (The Equals)
4) Baby One More Time (Britney Spears)
5) My Baby Just Cares For Me (Nina Simone)
6) Baby, It's You (The Beatles)
7) Sweet Baby James (James Taylor) 
8) Bye bye baby (Bay City Rollers)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme: Baby, in the title

1) Your Bright Baby Blues (Jackson Browne)
2) Ooh Baby Baby (Linda Rondstat)
3) Baby Come Back (The Equals)
4) Baby One More Time (Britney Spears)
5) My Baby Just Cares For Me (Nina Simone)
6) Baby, It's You (The Beatles)
7) Sweet Baby James (James Taylor)
8) Bye bye baby (Bay City Rollers) 
9) Baby Loves to Rock (Cheap Trick)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Devil Digger (Judas Priest)
2) Devil Gate Drive (Suzi Quatro)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Devil Digger (Judas Priest)
2) Devil Gate Drive (Suzi Quatro) 
3) Devil woman (Cliff Richard)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Devil Digger (Judas Priest)
2) Devil Gate Drive (Suzi Quatro) 
3) Devil Woman (Cliff Richard)
4) Devil Woman (Ringo Starr)

_[different song, same title]_


----------



## Starving Wolf

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Devil Digger (Judas Priest)
2) Devil Gate Drive (Suzi Quatro) 
3) Devil With A Blue Dress On (Mitch Ryder & The Detroit Wheels)
4) Devil Woman (Cliff Richard)
5) Devil Woman (Ringo Starr)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New in between theme: Baby, in the title

1) Your Bright Baby Blues (Jackson Browne)
2) Ooh Baby Baby (Linda Rondstat)
3) Baby Come Back (The Equals)
4) Baby One More Time (Britney Spears)
5) My Baby Just Cares For Me (Nina Simone)
6) Baby, It's You (The Beatles)
7) Sweet Baby James (James Taylor)
8) Bye bye baby (Bay City Rollers) 
9) Baby Loves to Rock (Cheap Trick)
10) It's All Over Now, Baby Blue (Bob Dylan)

New in between theme: teen, teenager or teenaged in title.

1) Smells Like Teen Spirit (Nirvana)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: teen, teenager or teenaged in title.

1) Smells Like Teen Spirit (Nirvana)
2) A Teenager in Love (Dion and The Belmonts )


----------



## Starving Wolf

New in between theme: teen, teenager or teenaged in title.

1) Smells Like Teen Spirit (Nirvana)
2) A Teenager in Love (Dion and The Belmonts )
3) Teenage Dream (Katy Perry)


----------



## Art Rock

New in between theme: teen, teenager or teenaged in title.

1) Smells Like Teen Spirit (Nirvana)
2) A Teenager in Love (Dion and The Belmonts )
3) Teenage Dream (Katy Perry) 
4) The six teens (The Sweet)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Devil Digger (Judas Priest)
2) Devil Gate Drive (Suzi Quatro)
3) Devil With A Blue Dress On (Mitch Ryder & The Detroit Wheels)
4) Devil Woman (Cliff Richard)
5) Devil Woman (Ringo Starr) 
6) Devoted to you (Everly Brothers)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Devil Digger (Judas Priest)
2) Devil Gate Drive (Suzi Quatro)
3) Devil With A Blue Dress On (Mitch Ryder & The Detroit Wheels)
4) Devil Woman (Cliff Richard)
5) Devil Woman (Ringo Starr) 
6) Devoted to you (Everly Brothers)
7) Dharma For One (Jethro Tull)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: teen, teenager or teenaged in title.

1) Smells Like Teen Spirit (Nirvana)
2) A Teenager in Love (Dion and The Belmonts )
3) Teenage Dream (Katy Perry) 
4) The six teens (The Sweet)
5) Teen Angel (Mark Dinning)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Devil Digger (Judas Priest)
2) Devil Gate Drive (Suzi Quatro)
3) Devils Haircut (Beck)
4) Devil With A Blue Dress On (Mitch Ryder & The Detroit Wheels)
5) Devil Woman (Cliff Richard)
6) Devil Woman (Ringo Starr) 
7) Devoted to you (Everly Brothers)
8) Dharma For One (Jethro Tull)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New in between theme: teen, teenager or teenaged in title.

1) Smells Like Teen Spirit (Nirvana)
2) A Teenager in Love (Dion and The Belmonts )
3) Teenage Dream (Katy Perry) 
4) The six teens (The Sweet)
5) Teen Angel (Mark Dinning)
6) Teenage Lobotomy (Ramones)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: teen, teenager or teenaged in title.

1) Smells Like Teen Spirit (Nirvana)
2) A Teenager in Love (Dion and The Belmonts )
3) Teenage Dream (Katy Perry)
4) The six teens (The Sweet)
5) Teen Angel (Mark Dinning)
6) Teenage Lobotomy (Ramones)
7) Itsy Bitsy Teeny Weeny Yellow Polka Dot Bikini ( Brian Hyland)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New in between theme: teen, teenager or teenaged in title.

1) Smells Like Teen Spirit (Nirvana)
2) A Teenager in Love (Dion and The Belmonts )
3) Teenage Dream (Katy Perry)
4) The six teens (The Sweet)
5) Teen Angel (Mark Dinning)
6) Teenage Lobotomy (Ramones)
7) Itsy Bitsy Teeny Weeny Yellow Polka Dot Bikini ( Brian Hyland)
8) I'm Going To Be A Teenage Idol (Elton John)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme: teen, teenager or teenaged in title.

1) Smells Like Teen Spirit (Nirvana)
2) A Teenager in Love (Dion and The Belmonts )
3) Teenage Dream (Katy Perry)
4) The six teens (The Sweet)
5) Teen Angel (Mark Dinning)
6) Teenage Lobotomy (Ramones)
7) Itsy Bitsy Teeny Weeny Yellow Polka Dot Bikini ( Brian Hyland)
8) I'm Going To Be A Teenage Idol (Elton John)
9) Teen Archer (Blue Oyster Cult)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Devil Digger (Judas Priest)
2) Devil Gate Drive (Suzi Quatro)
3) Devils Haircut (Beck)
4) Devil With A Blue Dress On (Mitch Ryder & The Detroit Wheels)
5) Devil Woman (Cliff Richard)
6) Devil Woman (Ringo Starr)
7) Devolution Workin' Man Blues (The Alarm)
8) Devoted to you (Everly Brothers)
9) Dharma For One (Jethro Tull)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New in between theme: teen, teenager or teenaged in title.

1) Smells Like Teen Spirit (Nirvana)
2) A Teenager in Love (Dion and The Belmonts )
3) Teenage Dream (Katy Perry)
4) The six teens (The Sweet)
5) Teen Angel (Mark Dinning)
6) Teenage Lobotomy (Ramones)
7) Itsy Bitsy Teeny Weeny Yellow Polka Dot Bikini ( Brian Hyland)
8) I'm Going To Be A Teenage Idol (Elton John)
9) Teen Archer (Blue Oyster Cult)
10) Teenage Wind (Frank Zappa)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New in between theme: Paradise

1) Paradise City (Guns n Roses)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Devil Digger (Judas Priest)
2) Devil Gate Drive (Suzi Quatro)
3) Devils Haircut (Beck)
4) Devil With A Blue Dress On (Mitch Ryder & The Detroit Wheels)
5) Devil Woman (Cliff Richard)
6) Devil Woman (Ringo Starr)
7) Devolution Workin' Man Blues (The Alarm)
8) Devoted to you (Everly Brothers)
9) Dharma For One (Jethro Tull)
10) Dirty Diana (Michael Jackson)


----------



## Starving Wolf

....................


----------



## Starving Wolf

New in between theme: Paradise

1) Paradise City (Guns n Roses)
2) Paradise By The Dashboard Lights (Meatloaf)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: Paradise

1) Paradise City (Guns n Roses)
2) Paradise By The Dashboard Lights (Meatloaf)
3) Stranger in Paradise (Tony Bennett)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Dirt Road Blues (Bob Dylan)
2) Dirty Diana (Michael Jackson)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Paradise

1) Paradise City (Guns n Roses)
2) Paradise By The Dashboard Lights (Meatloaf)
3) Stranger in Paradise (Tony Bennett)
4) Gangsta's Paradise ( Coolio)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New in between theme: Paradise

1) Paradise City (Guns n Roses)
2) Paradise By The Dashboard Lights (Meatloaf)
3) Stranger in Paradise (Tony Bennett)
4) Gangsta's Paradise ( Coolio)
5) Two Tickets To Paradise (Eddie Money)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Diana (Paul Anka)
2) Dirt Road Blues (Bob Dylan)
3) Dirty Diana (Michael Jackson)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Diamond girl (Seals and Crofts)
2) Diana (Paul Anka)
3) Dirt Road Blues (Bob Dylan)


I've deleted Dirty Diana - it was already used in the previous ten.


----------



## Art Rock

New in between theme: Paradise

1) Paradise City (Guns n Roses)
2) Paradise By The Dashboard Lights (Meatloaf)
3) Stranger in Paradise (Tony Bennett)
4) Gangsta's Paradise ( Coolio)
5) Two Tickets To Paradise (Eddie Money) 
6) [If paradise is] half as nice (Amen Corner)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Paradise

1) Paradise City (Guns n Roses)
2) Paradise By The Dashboard Lights (Meatloaf)
3) Stranger in Paradise (Tony Bennett)
4) Gangsta's Paradise ( Coolio)
5) Two Tickets To Paradise (Eddie Money)
6) [If paradise is] half as nice (Amen Corner)
7) Pastime Paradise ( Stevie Wonder)


----------



## Azol

New in between theme: Paradise

1) Paradise City (Guns n Roses)
2) Paradise By The Dashboard Lights (Meatloaf)
3) Stranger in Paradise (Tony Bennett)
4) Gangsta's Paradise ( Coolio)
5) Two Tickets To Paradise (Eddie Money)
6) [If paradise is] half as nice (Amen Corner)
7) Pastime Paradise ( Stevie Wonder) 
8) Cheeseburger in Paradise (Jimmy Buffett)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme: Paradise

1) Paradise City (Guns n Roses)
2) Paradise By The Dashboard Lights (Meatloaf)
3) Stranger in Paradise (Tony Bennett)
4) Gangsta's Paradise ( Coolio)
5) Two Tickets To Paradise (Eddie Money)
6) [If paradise is] half as nice (Amen Corner)
7) Pastime Paradise ( Stevie Wonder)
8) Cheeseburger in Paradise (Jimmy Buffett) 
9) Return to Paradise (Elton John)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Diamond girl (Seals and Crofts)
2) Diana (Paul Anka)
3) Dindi (Frank Sinatra)
4) Dirt Road Blues (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Diamond girl (Seals and Crofts)
2) Diamonds are forever (Shirley Bassey)
3) Diana (Paul Anka)
4) Dindi (Frank Sinatra)
5) Dirt Road Blues (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Paradise

1) Paradise City (Guns n Roses)
2) Paradise By The Dashboard Lights (Meatloaf)
3) Stranger in Paradise (Tony Bennett)
4) Gangsta's Paradise ( Coolio)
5) Two Tickets To Paradise (Eddie Money)
6) [If paradise is] half as nice (Amen Corner)
7) Pastime Paradise ( Stevie Wonder)
8) Cheeseburger in Paradise (Jimmy Buffett)
9) Return to Paradise (Elton John)
10) Halfway to Paradise ( Tony Orlando)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Diamond girl (Seals and Crofts)
2) Diamonds are forever (Shirley Bassey)
3) Diamonds On the Soles of Her Shoes (Paul Simon)
4) Diana (Paul Anka)
5) Dindi (Frank Sinatra)
6) Dirt Road Blues (Bob Dylan)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: Imaginary Places

1) Atlantis (Donovan)


----------



## Art Rock

New in between theme: Imaginary Places

1) Atlantis (Donovan) 
2) Xanadu (ELO & ONJ)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Diamond girl (Seals and Crofts)
2) Diamonds and Pearls (Prince)
3) Diamonds are forever (Shirley Bassey)
4) Diamonds On the Soles of Her Shoes (Paul Simon)
5) Diana (Paul Anka)
6) Dindi (Frank Sinatra)
7) Dirt Road Blues (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New in between theme: Imaginary Places

1) Atlantis (Donovan) 
2) Xanadu (ELO & ONJ)
3) Seven Seas of Rhye (Queen)


----------



## Art Rock

New in between theme: Imaginary Places

1) Atlantis (Donovan)
2) Xanadu (ELO & ONJ)
3) Seven Seas of Rhye (Queen) 
4) Avalon (Roxy Music)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Diamond girl (Seals and Crofts)
2) Diamonds and Pearls (Prince)
3) Diamonds are forever (Shirley Bassey)
4) Diamonds On the Soles of Her Shoes (Paul Simon)
5) Diana (Paul Anka)
6) Digging in the Dirt (Peter Gabriel)
7) Dindi (Frank Sinatra)
8) Dirt Road Blues (Bob Dylan)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme: Imaginary Places

1) Atlantis (Donovan)
2) Xanadu (ELO & ONJ)
3) Seven Seas of Rhye (Queen)
4) Avalon (Roxy Music) 
5) Shangri-La (The Kinks)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Diamond girl (Seals and Crofts)
2) Diamonds and Pearls (Prince)
3) Diamonds are forever (Shirley Bassey)
4) Diamonds On the Soles of Her Shoes (Paul Simon)
5) Diana (Paul Anka)
6) Difficult To Cure (Rainbow)
7) Digging in the Dirt (Peter Gabriel)
8) Dindi (Frank Sinatra)
9) Dirt Road Blues (Bob Dylan)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: Imaginary Places

1) Atlantis (Donovan)
2) Xanadu (ELO & ONJ)
3) Seven Seas of Rhye (Queen) 
4) Avalon (Roxy Music)
5) Shangri-La (The Kinks)
6) Shambala (Three Dog Night)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Diamond girl (Seals and Crofts)
2) Diamonds and Pearls (Prince)
3) Diamonds are forever (Shirley Bassey)
4) Diamonds On the Soles of Her Shoes (Paul Simon)
5) Diana (Paul Anka)
6) Difficult To Cure (Rainbow)
7) Dig A Pony (The Beatles)
8) Digging in the Dirt (Peter Gabriel)
9) Dindi (Frank Sinatra)
10) Dirt Road Blues (Bob Dylan)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Dirty Little Girl (Elton John)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Dirty Back Road (B-52's)
2) Dirty Little Girl (Elton John)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Imaginary Places




1) Atlantis (Donovan)
2) Xanadu (ELO & ONJ)
3) Seven Seas of Rhye (Queen)
4) Avalon (Roxy Music)
5) Shangri-La (The Kinks)
6) Shambala (Three Dog Night)
7) Castles in the Air, (Don McLean)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Dirty Back Road (B-52's)
2) Dirty Little Girl (Elton John) 
3) Dirty ol' man (Three Degrees)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Dirty Back Road (B-52's)
2) Dirty Little Girl (Elton John) 
3) Dirty Old Egg-Sucking Dog (Johnny Cash)
4) Dirty Ol' Man (Three Degrees)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Dirty Back Road (B-52's)
2) Dirty Little Girl (Elton John)
3) Dirty Old Egg-Sucking Dog (Johnny Cash)
4) Dirty Ol' Man (Three Degrees) 
5) Disco 2000 (Pulp)


----------



## Art Rock

New in between theme: Imaginary Places




1) Atlantis (Donovan)
2) Xanadu (ELO & ONJ)
3) Seven Seas of Rhye (Queen)
4) Avalon (Roxy Music)
5) Shangri-La (The Kinks)
6) Shambala (Three Dog Night)
7) Castles in the Air, (Don McLean) 
8) The legend of Xanadu (Dave Dee and the rest)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Dirty Back Road (B-52's)
2) Dirty Little Girl (Elton John)
3) Dirty Old Egg-Sucking Dog (Johnny Cash)
4) Dirty Ol' Man (Three Degrees)
5) Disco 2000 (Pulp) 
6) Disintegration (The Cure)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme: Imaginary Places




1) Atlantis (Donovan)
2) Xanadu (ELO & ONJ)
3) Seven Seas of Rhye (Queen)
4) Avalon (Roxy Music)
5) Shangri-La (The Kinks)
6) Shambala (Three Dog Night)
7) Castles in the Air, (Don McLean)
8) The legend of Xanadu (Dave Dee and the rest) 
9) The Road to Utopia (Utopia)


----------



## Open Book

New in between theme: Imaginary Places




1) Atlantis (Donovan)
2) Xanadu (ELO & ONJ)
3) Seven Seas of Rhye (Queen)
4) Avalon (Roxy Music)
5) Shangri-La (The Kinks)
6) Shambala (Three Dog Night)
7) Castles in the Air, (Don McLean)
8) The legend of Xanadu (Dave Dee and the rest)
9) The Road to Utopia (Utopia)
10) Travels in Nihilon (XTC)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: About the body.

1) Lay your head on my shoulders ( Paul Anka)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New in between theme: About the body.

1) Lay your head on my shoulders ( Paul Anka)
2) Head Over Feet (Alanis Morissette)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Dirty Back Road (B-52's)
2) Dirty Little Girl (Elton John)
3) Dirty Old Egg-Sucking Dog (Johnny Cash)
4) Dirty Ol' Man (Three Degrees)
5) Dirty White Boy (Foreigner)
6) Disco 2000 (Pulp) 
7) Disintegration (The Cure)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Dirty Back Road (B-52's)
2) Dirty Little Girl (Elton John)
3) Dirty Old Egg-Sucking Dog (Johnny Cash)
4) Dirty Ol' Man (Three Degrees)
5) Dirty White Boy (Foreigner)
6) Disco 2000 (Pulp)
7) Discoteque U2)
8) Disintegration (The Cure)


----------



## Art Rock

New in between theme: About the body.

1) Lay your head on my shoulders ( Paul Anka)
2) Head Over Feet (Alanis Morissette) 
3) Arms of Mary (Sutherland Brothers)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Dirty Back Road (B-52's)
2) Dirty Little Girl (Elton John)
3) Dirty Old Egg-Sucking Dog (Johnny Cash)
4) Dirty Ol' Man (Three Degrees)
5) Dirty White Boy (Foreigner)
6) Disappointment Number (Steppenwolf)
7) Disco 2000 (Pulp)
8) Discoteque U2)
9) Disintegration (The Cure)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: About the body.

1) Lay your head on my shoulders ( Paul Anka)
2) Head Over Feet (Alanis Morissette) 
3) Arms of Mary (Sutherland Brothers)
4) Bette Davis Eyes (Kim Carnes)


----------



## Haydn70

Art Rock said:


> New in between theme: About the body.
> 
> 1) Lay your head on my shoulders ( Paul Anka)
> 2) Head Over Feet (Alanis Morissette)
> 3) Arms of Mary (Sutherland Brothers)


Actually the Paul Anka song is "Put Your Head On My Shoulder"


----------



## Haydn70

New in between theme: About the body.

1) Put your head on my shoulder ( Paul Anka)
2) Head Over Feet (Alanis Morissette)
3) Arms of Mary (Sutherland Brothers)
4) Bette Davis Eyes (Kim Carnes)
5) Willie and the Hand Jive (The Johnny Otis Show)


----------



## Art Rock

New in between theme: About the body.

1) Put your head on my shoulder ( Paul Anka)
2) Head Over Feet (Alanis Morissette)
3) Arms of Mary (Sutherland Brothers)
4) Bette Davis Eyes (Kim Carnes)
5) Willie and the Hand Jive (The Johnny Otis Show) 
6) A trick of the tail (Genesis)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: About the body.

1) Put your head on my shoulder ( Paul Anka)
2) Head Over Feet (Alanis Morissette)
3) Arms of Mary (Sutherland Brothers)
4) Bette Davis Eyes (Kim Carnes)
5) Willie and the Hand Jive (The Johnny Otis Show)
6) A trick of the tail (Genesis)
7) Sunshine On My Shoulders ( John Denver)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme: About the body.

1) Put your head on my shoulder ( Paul Anka)
2) Head Over Feet (Alanis Morissette)
3) Arms of Mary (Sutherland Brothers)
4) Bette Davis Eyes (Kim Carnes)
5) Willie and the Hand Jive (The Johnny Otis Show)
6) A trick of the tail (Genesis)
7) Sunshine On My Shoulders ( John Denver) 
8) Chest Fever (The Band)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Dirty Back Road (B-52's)
2) Dirty Little Girl (Elton John)
3) Dirty Old Egg-Sucking Dog (Johnny Cash)
4) Dirty Ol' Man (Three Degrees)
5) Dirty White Boy (Foreigner)
6) Dirty Work (Steely Dan)
7) Disappointment Number (Steppenwolf)
8) Disco 2000 (Pulp)
9) Discoteque U2)
10) Disintegration (The Cure)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: About the body.

1) Put your head on my shoulder ( Paul Anka)
2) Head Over Feet (Alanis Morissette)
3) Arms of Mary (Sutherland Brothers)
4) Bette Davis Eyes (Kim Carnes)
5) Willie and the Hand Jive (The Johnny Otis Show)
6) A trick of the tail (Genesis)
7) Sunshine On My Shoulders ( John Denver)
8) Chest Fever (The Band)
9) Hand In Hand ( Paul McCartney)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Distant drums (Jim Reeves)


----------



## Art Rock

New in between theme: About the body.

1) Put your head on my shoulder ( Paul Anka)
2) Head Over Feet (Alanis Morissette)
3) Arms of Mary (Sutherland Brothers)
4) Bette Davis Eyes (Kim Carnes)
5) Willie and the Hand Jive (The Johnny Otis Show)
6) A trick of the tail (Genesis)
7) Sunshine On My Shoulders ( John Denver)
8) Chest Fever (The Band)
9) Hand In Hand ( Paul McCartney) 
10) Back home (Golden Earring)


----------



## Art Rock

New in between theme: Back (in the title).

1) Back home again (John Denver)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New in between theme: Back (in the title).

1) Back home again (John Denver)
2) Get Back (Beatles)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: Back (in the title).

1) Back home again (John Denver)
2) Get Back (Beatles)
3) Baby Got Back (Sir Mix-a-Lot)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Distant Drums (Jim Reeves)
2) Distant Sun (Crowded House)


----------



## Art Rock

New in between theme: Back (in the title).

1) Back home again (John Denver)
2) Get Back (Beatles)
3) Baby Got Back (Sir Mix-a-Lot) 
4) Back in the USSR (Beatles)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Distant Drums (Jim Reeves)
2) Distant Sun (Crowded House) 
3) Dixie (Tori Amos)


----------



## SanAntone

New in between theme: Back (in the title).

1) Back home again (John Denver)
2) Get Back (Beatles)
3) Baby Got Back (Sir Mix-a-Lot)
4) Back in the USSR (Beatles) 
5) Back to Black (Amy Winehouse)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Back (in the title).

1) Back home again (John Denver)
2) Get Back (Beatles)
3) Baby Got Back (Sir Mix-a-Lot)
4) Back in the USSR (Beatles)
5) Back to Black (Amy Winehouse)
6) Ride Me Back Home ( Willie Nelson)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: Back (in the title).

1) Back home again (John Denver)
2) Get Back (Beatles)
3) Baby Got Back (Sir Mix-a-Lot)
4) Back in the USSR (Beatles)
5) Back to Black (Amy Winehouse)
6) Ride Me Back Home (Willie Nelson)
7) I'll Be Back (Beatles)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Distant Drums (Jim Reeves)
2) Distant Sun (Crowded House) 
3) Distant Vision (Kansas)
3) Dixie (Tori Amos)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Distant Drums (Jim Reeves)
2) Distant Sun (Crowded House)
3) Distant Vision (Kansas)
4) Dixie (Tori Amos)
5) Dixie Lilly (Elton John)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme: Back (in the title).

1) Back home again (John Denver)
2) Get Back (Beatles)
3) Baby Got Back (Sir Mix-a-Lot)
4) Back in the USSR (Beatles)
5) Back to Black (Amy Winehouse)
6) Ride Me Back Home (Willie Nelson)
7) I'll Be Back (Beatles) 
8) Back Together Again (Hall and Oates)


----------



## SanAntone

New in between theme: Back (in the title).

1) Back home again (John Denver)
2) Get Back (Beatles)
3) Baby Got Back (Sir Mix-a-Lot)
4) Back in the USSR (Beatles)
5) Back to Black (Amy Winehouse)
6) Ride Me Back Home (Willie Nelson)
7) I'll Be Back (Beatles)
8) Back Together Again (Hall and Oates) 
9) Sing Me Back Home (Merle Haggard)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Back (in the title).

1) Back home again (John Denver)
2) Get Back (Beatles)
3) Baby Got Back (Sir Mix-a-Lot)
4) Back in the USSR (Beatles)
5) Back to Black (Amy Winehouse)
6) Ride Me Back Home (Willie Nelson)
7) I'll Be Back (Beatles)
8) Back Together Again (Hall and Oates)
9) Sing Me Back Home (Merle Haggard)
10) See What The Boys in the Back Room Will Have ( Marlene Dietrich)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme ( in between) You in title 


1)A Song For You ( Amy Winehouse )


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Distant Drums (Jim Reeves)
2) Distant Sun (Crowded House)
3) Distant Vision (Kansas)
4) Dixie (Tori Amos)
5) Dixie Lilly (Elton John) 
6) Dizzy (Tommy Roe)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Distant Drums (Jim Reeves)
2) Distant Sun (Crowded House)
3) Distant Vision (Kansas)
4) Distractions (Paul McCartney)
5) Dixie (Tori Amos)
6) Dixie Lilly (Elton John) 
7) Dizzy (Tommy Roe)


----------



## pianozach

New theme (in between) You in title 


1) A Song For You (Amy Winehouse)
2) You Know My Name (Look up the Number) (The Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme (in between) You in title


1) A Song For You (Amy Winehouse)
2) You Know My Name (Look up the Number) (The Beatles)
3) Your Song -(Elton John)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme (in between) You in title


1) A Song For You (Amy Winehouse)
2) You Know My Name (Look up the Number) (The Beatles)
3) Your Song -(Elton John) 
4) You (George Harrison)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Distant Drums (Jim Reeves)
2) Distant Sun (Crowded House)
3) Distant Vision (Kansas)
4) Distractions (Paul McCartney)
5) Dixie (Tori Amos)
6) Dixie Lilly (Elton John)
7) Dizzy (Tommy Roe) 
8) Dizzy Miss Lizzy (Larry Williams)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Distant Drums (Jim Reeves)
2) Distant Sun (Crowded House)
3) Distant Vision (Kansas)
4) Distractions (Paul McCartney)
5) Dixie (Tori Amos)
6) Dixie Lilly (Elton John)
7) Dizzy (Tommy Roe) 
8) Dizzy Miss Lizzy (Larry Williams)
9) Do I Have To Come Right Out And Say It (Buffalo Springfield)


----------



## pianozach

New theme (in between) You in title


1) A Song For You (Amy Winehouse)
2) You Know My Name (Look up the Number) (The Beatles)
3) Your Song (Elton John) 
4) You (George Harrison)
5) I Want to Tell You (The Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme (in between) You in title


1) A Song For You (Amy Winehouse)
2) You Know My Name (Look up the Number) (The Beatles)
3) Your Song (Elton John)
4) You (George Harrison)
5) I Want to Tell You (The Beatles)
6) Ain't Got You (Bruce Springsteen)


----------



## Open Book

New theme (in between) You in title

1) A Song For You (Amy Winehouse)
2) You Know My Name (Look up the Number) (The Beatles)
3) Your Song (Elton John)
4) You (George Harrison)
5) I Want to Tell You (The Beatles)
6) Ain't Got You (Bruce Springsteen)
7) You Can't Always Get What You Want (The Rolling Stones)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Distant Drums (Jim Reeves)
2) Distant Sun (Crowded House)
3) Distant Vision (Kansas)
4) Distractions (Paul McCartney)
5) Dixie (Tori Amos)
6) Dixie Lilly (Elton John)
7) Dizzy (Tommy Roe)
8) Dizzy Miss Lizzy (Larry Williams)
9) Doctor Doctor (Thompson Twins)
10) Do I Have To Come Right Out And Say It (Buffalo Springfield)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Does your mother know (ABBA)


----------



## SanAntone

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Does your mother know (ABBA) 
2) Dog Eat Dog (Joni Mitchell)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Does Caroline know (Talk Talk)
2) Does your mother know (ABBA)
3) Dog Eat Dog (Joni Mitchell)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme (in between) You in title

1) A Song For You (Amy Winehouse)
2) You Know My Name (Look up the Number) (The Beatles)
3) Your Song (Elton John)
4) You (George Harrison)
5) I Want to Tell You (The Beatles)
6) Ain't Got You (Bruce Springsteen)
7) You Can't Always Get What You Want (The Rolling Stones)
8) Your my world ( Cilla Black)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme (in between) You in title

1) A Song For You (Amy Winehouse)
2) You Know My Name (Look up the Number) (The Beatles)
3) Your Song (Elton John)
4) You (George Harrison)
5) I Want to Tell You (The Beatles)
6) Ain't Got You (Bruce Springsteen)
7) You Can't Always Get What You Want (The Rolling Stones)
8) Your my world ( Cilla Black) 
9) You Better You Bet (The Who)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Does Caroline know (Talk Talk)
2) Does She Know (Astrid S)
3) Does your mother know (ABBA)
4) Dog Eat Dog (Joni Mitchell)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Does Caroline know (Talk Talk)
2) Does It Really Happen? (Yes)
3) Does She Know (Astrid S)
4) Does your mother know (ABBA)
5) Dog Eat Dog (Joni Mitchell)


----------



## pianozach

New theme (in between) You in title

1) A Song For You (Amy Winehouse)
2) You Know My Name (Look up the Number) (The Beatles)
3) Your Song (Elton John)
4) You (George Harrison)
5) I Want to Tell You (The Beatles)
6) Ain't Got You (Bruce Springsteen)
7) You Can't Always Get What You Want (The Rolling Stones)
8) Your my world ( Cilla Black) 
9) You Better You Bet (The Who)
10) And You And I (Yes)


----------



## pianozach

New theme (in between) Me in title

1) Me and Bobby McGee (Janis Joplin)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme (in between) Me in title

1) Me and Bobby McGee (Janis Joplin)
2) A Little Bit of Me ( Melissa Etheridge)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme (in between) Me in title

1) Me and Bobby McGee (Janis Joplin)
2) A Little Bit of Me ( Melissa Etheridge) 
3) (There's) Always Something There to Remind Me (Lou Johnson)


----------



## pianozach

New theme (in between) Me in title

1) Me and Bobby McGee (Janis Joplin)
2) A Little Bit of Me (Melissa Etheridge) 
3) (There's) Always Something There to Remind Me (Lou Johnson)
4) A Little Bit Me, a Little Bit You (The Monkees)
_
Written in 1967 by Neil Diamond_


----------



## Rogerx

New theme (in between) Me in title

1) Me and Bobby McGee (Janis Joplin)
2) A Little Bit of Me (Melissa Etheridge)
3) (There's) Always Something There to Remind Me (Lou Johnson)
4) A Little Bit Me, a Little Bit You (The Monkees)
5) You Don't Own Me (Dusty Sprinfiled)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Does Caroline know (Talk Talk)
2) Does It Really Happen? (Yes)
3) Does She Know (Astrid S)
4) Does your mother know (ABBA)
5) Dog Eat Dog (Joni Mitchell) 
6) Dogs (Pink Floyd)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme (in between) Me in title

1) Me and Bobby McGee (Janis Joplin)
2) A Little Bit of Me (Melissa Etheridge)
3) (There's) Always Something There to Remind Me (Lou Johnson)
4) A Little Bit Me, a Little Bit You (The Monkees)
5) You Don't Own Me (Dusty Springfield) 
6) Rape Me (Nirvana)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Does Caroline know (Talk Talk)
2) Does It Really Happen? (Yes)
3) Does She Know (Astrid S)
4) Does your mother know (ABBA)
5) Dog Eat Dog (Joni Mitchell)
6) Dogs (Pink Floyd) 
7) Dogs on the Run (Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers)


----------



## SanAntone

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Does Caroline know (Talk Talk)
2) Does It Really Happen? (Yes)
3) Does She Know (Astrid S)
4) Does your mother know (ABBA)
5) Dog Eat Dog (Joni Mitchell)
6) Dogs (Pink Floyd)
7) Dogs on the Run (Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers) 
8) Do It Again (The Beach Boys)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme (in between) Me in title

1) Me and Bobby McGee (Janis Joplin)
2) A Little Bit of Me (Melissa Etheridge)
3) (There's) Always Something There to Remind Me (Lou Johnson)
4) A Little Bit Me, a Little Bit You (The Monkees)
5) You Don't Own Me (Dusty Springfield)
6) Rape Me (Nirvana)
7) Me And You And A Dog Named Boo (LOBO )


----------



## SanAntone

New theme (in between) Me in title

1) Me and Bobby McGee (Janis Joplin)
2) A Little Bit of Me (Melissa Etheridge)
3) (There's) Always Something There to Remind Me (Lou Johnson)
4) A Little Bit Me, a Little Bit You (The Monkees)
5) You Don't Own Me (Dusty Springfield)
6) Rape Me (Nirvana)
7) Me And You And A Dog Named Boo (LOBO) 
8) All of Me (Frank Sinatra)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Does Caroline know (Talk Talk)
2) Does It Really Happen? (Yes)
3) Does She Know (Astrid S)
4) Does your mother know (ABBA)
5) Dog Eat Dog (Joni Mitchell)
6) Dogs (Pink Floyd)
7) Dogs on the Run (Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers)
8) Do It Again (The Beach Boys)
9) Do It Again (Steely Dan)


----------



## pianozach

New theme (in between) Me in title

1) Me and Bobby McGee (Janis Joplin)
2) A Little Bit of Me (Melissa Etheridge)
3) (There's) Always Something There to Remind Me (Lou Johnson)
4) A Little Bit Me, a Little Bit You (The Monkees)
5) You Don't Own Me (Dusty Springfield)
6) Rape Me (Nirvana)
7) Me And You And A Dog Named Boo (LOBO)
8) That Was Me (Paul McCartney)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Does Caroline know (Talk Talk)
2) Does It Really Happen? (Yes)
3) Does She Know (Astrid S)
4) Does your mother know (ABBA)
5) Dog Eat Dog (Joni Mitchell)
6) Dogs (Pink Floyd)
7) Dogs on the Run (Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers)
8) Do It Again (The Beach Boys)
9) Do It Again (Steely Dan)
10) Do the Oz (John Lennon)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Doubleback Alley (The Rutles)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme (in between) Me in title

1) Me and Bobby McGee (Janis Joplin)
2) A Little Bit of Me (Melissa Etheridge)
3) (There's) Always Something There to Remind Me (Lou Johnson)
4) A Little Bit Me, a Little Bit You (The Monkees)
5) You Don't Own Me (Dusty Springfield)
6) Rape Me (Nirvana)
7) Me And You And A Dog Named Boo (LOBO)
8) That Was Me (Paul McCartney)
9) Come Fly With Me ( Frank Sinatra)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Doubleback Alley (The Rutles)
2) Down On The Farm (Little Feat)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Doubleback Alley (The Rutles)
2) Down Down (Status Quo)
3) Down On The Farm (Little Feat)


----------



## pianozach

New theme (in between) Me in title

1) Me and Bobby McGee (Janis Joplin)
2) A Little Bit of Me (Melissa Etheridge)
3) (There's) Always Something There to Remind Me (Lou Johnson)
4) A Little Bit Me, a Little Bit You (The Monkees)
5) You Don't Own Me (Dusty Springfield)
6) Rape Me (Nirvana)
7) Me And You And A Dog Named Boo (LOBO)
8) That Was Me (Paul McCartney)
9) Come Fly With Me ( Frank Sinatra)
10) Don't Bother Me (The Beatles)


----------



## pianozach

New theme (in between): An insect in the title.

1) Dog and Butterfly (Heart)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Doubleback Alley (The Rutles)
2) Down By the Seaside (Led Zeppelin)
2) Down Down (Status Quo)
3) Down On The Farm (Little Feat)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Doubleback Alley (The Rutles)
2) Down By the Seaside (Led Zeppelin)
3) Down Down (Status Quo)
4) Down On The Farm (Little Feat) 
5) Down Under (Men at Work)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme (in between): An insect in the title.

1) Dog and Butterfly (Heart) 
2) Ants in my pants (James Brown)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme (in between): An insect in the title.

1) Dog and Butterfly (Heart)
2) Ants in my pants (James Brown)
3) Ants Invasion (Adam & The Ants)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Doubleback Alley (The Rutles)
2) Down By the Seaside (Led Zeppelin)
3) Down Down (Status Quo)
4) Down On The Farm (Little Feat)
5) Down the Dolce Vita (Peter Gabriel)
6) Down Under (Men at Work)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme (in between): An insect in the title.

1) Dog and Butterfly (Heart)
2) Ants in my pants (James Brown)
3) Ants Invasion (Adam & The Ants) 
4) The Caterpillar (The Cure)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Doubleback Alley (The Rutles)
2) Down by the lazy river (Osmonds)
3) Down By the Seaside (Led Zeppelin)
4) Down Down (Status Quo)
5) Down On The Farm (Little Feat)
6) Down the Dolce Vita (Peter Gabriel)
7) Down Under (Men at Work)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme (in between): An insect in the title.

1) Dog and Butterfly (Heart)
2) Ants in my pants (James Brown)
3) Ants Invasion (Adam & The Ants) 
4) The Caterpillar (The Cure) 
5) Boris the Spider (The Who)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Doubleback (ZZ Top)
2) Doubleback Alley (The Rutles)
3) Down by the lazy river (Osmonds)
4) Down By the Seaside (Led Zeppelin)
5) Down Down (Status Quo)
6) Down On The Farm (Little Feat)
7) Down the Dolce Vita (Peter Gabriel)
8) Down Under (Men at Work)


----------



## Art Rock

cougarjuno said:


> 5) Boris the Spider (The Who)


I think you'll find that spiders are not insects.


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Doubleback Alley (The Rutles)
2) Down By the Seaside (Led Zeppelin)
3) Down Down (Status Quo)
4) Down On The Corner (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
5) Down On The Farm (Little Feat)
6) Down the Dolce Vita (Peter Gabriel)
7) Down Under (Men at Work)


----------



## pianozach

New theme (in between): An insect in the title.

1) Dog and Butterfly (Heart)
2) Ants in my pants (James Brown)
3) Ants Invasion (Adam & The Ants) 
4) The Caterpillar (The Cure) 
5) The Spider and the Fly (Rolling Stones)

_It's true. Spiders are not insects. In fact, they are as similar to insects as birds are to fish._


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme (in between): An insect in the title.

1) Dog and Butterfly (Heart)
2) Ants in my pants (James Brown)
3) Ants Invasion (Adam & The Ants)
4) The Caterpillar (The Cure)
5) The Spider and the Fly (Rolling Stones)
6) Moths (Jethro Tull)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Doubleback (ZZ Top)
2) Doubleback Alley (The Rutles)
3) Down by the lazy river (Osmonds)
4) Down By the Seaside (Led Zeppelin)
5) Down Down (Status Quo)
6) Down in the Hole (James Taylor)
7) Down On The Corner (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
8) Down On The Farm (Little Feat)
9) Down the Dolce Vita (Peter Gabriel)
10) Down Under (Men at Work)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme (in between): An insect in the title.

1) Dog and Butterfly (Heart)
2) Ants in my pants (James Brown)
3) Ants Invasion (Adam & The Ants)
4) The Caterpillar (The Cure)
5) The Spider and the Fly (Rolling Stones)
6) Moths (Jethro Tull)
7) Dragonfly(Ziggy Marley)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme (in between): An insect in the title.

1) Dog and Butterfly (Heart)
2) Ants in my pants (James Brown)
3) Ants Invasion (Adam & The Ants)
4) The Caterpillar (The Cure)
5) The Spider and the Fly (Rolling Stones)
6) Moths (Jethro Tull)
7) Dragonfly (Ziggy Marley) 
8) The Birds and the Bees (Sam Cooke)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Dreadlock holiday (10CC)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme (in between): An insect in the title.

1) Dog and Butterfly (Heart)
2) Ants in my pants (James Brown)
3) Ants Invasion (Adam & The Ants)
4) The Caterpillar (The Cure)
5) The Spider and the Fly (Rolling Stones)
6) Moths (Jethro Tull)
7) Dragonfly (Ziggy Marley)
8) The Birds and the Bees (Sam Cooke)
9) Fireflies (Patti Smith)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Dragon Attack (Queen)
2) Dreadlock holiday (10CC)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme (in between): An insect in the title.

1) Dog and Butterfly (Heart)
2) Ants in my pants (James Brown)
3) Ants Invasion (Adam & The Ants)
4) The Caterpillar (The Cure)
5) The Spider and the Fly (Rolling Stones)
6) Moths (Jethro Tull)
7) Dragonfly (Ziggy Marley)
8) The Birds and the Bees (Sam Cooke)
9) Fireflies (Patti Smith) 
10) Bullet with Butterfly Wings (Smashing Pumpkins)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme (in between): Gun in the title.

1) Girls with Guns (Tommy Shaw)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme (in between): Gun in the title.

1) Girls with Guns (Tommy Shaw) 
2) Me and a gun (Tori Amos)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme (in between): Gun in the title.

1) Girls with Guns (Tommy Shaw)
2) Me and a gun (Tori Amos)
3) Guns In The Sky ( INXS)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme (in between): Gun in the title.

1) Girls with Guns (Tommy Shaw)
2) Me and a gun (Tori Amos)
3) Guns In The Sky ( INXS) 
4) With a Gun (Steely Dan)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme (in between): Gun in the title.

1) Girls with Guns (Tommy Shaw)
2) Me and a gun (Tori Amos)
3) Guns In The Sky ( INXS)
4) With a Gun (Steely Dan) 
5) The guns of Brixton (The Clash)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme (in between): Gun in the title.

1) Girls with Guns (Tommy Shaw)
2) Me and a gun (Tori Amos)
3) Guns In The Sky ( INXS)
4) With a Gun (Steely Dan)
5) The guns of Brixton (The Clash) 
6) My Father's Gun (Elton John)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme (in between): Gun in the title.

1) Girls with Guns (Tommy Shaw)
2) Me and a gun (Tori Amos)
3) Guns In The Sky ( INXS)
4) With a Gun (Steely Dan)
5) The guns of Brixton (The Clash)
6) My Father's Gun (Elton John)
7) Give Up Your Guns -The Buoys


----------



## pianozach

New theme (in between): Gun in the title.

1) Girls with Guns (Tommy Shaw)
2) Me and a gun (Tori Amos)
3) Guns In The Sky ( INXS)
4) With a Gun (Steely Dan)
5) The guns of Brixton (The Clash)
6) My Father's Gun (Elton John)
7) Give Up Your Guns -The Buoys
8) Happiness Is a Warm Gun (The Beatles)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Dragon Attack (Queen)
2) Drastic (Ziggy Marley & The Melody Makers)
2) Dreadlock Holiday (10CC)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Dragon Attack (Queen)
2) Drastic (Ziggy Marley & The Melody Makers)
3) Dreadlock Holiday (10CC) 
4) Dreamboat Annie (Heart)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Dragon Attack (Queen)
2) Drastic (Ziggy Marley & The Melody Makers)
3) Dreadlock Holiday (10CC)
4) Dream a little dream of me (Mamas and Papas)
5) Dreamboat Annie (Heart)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme (in between): Gun in the title.

1) Girls with Guns (Tommy Shaw)
2) Me and a gun (Tori Amos)
3) Guns In The Sky ( INXS)
4) With a Gun (Steely Dan)
5) The guns of Brixton (The Clash)
6) My Father's Gun (Elton John)
7) Give Up Your Guns -The Buoys
8) Happiness Is a Warm Gun (The Beatles) 
9) Young guns (Wham!)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Dragon Attack (Queen)
2) Drastic (Ziggy Marley & The Melody Makers)
3) Dreadlock Holiday (10CC)
4) Dream a little dream of me (Mamas and Papas)
5) Dream Away (George Harrison)
6) Dreamboat Annie (Heart)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme (in between): Gun in the title.

1) Girls with Guns (Tommy Shaw)
2) Me and a gun (Tori Amos)
3) Guns In The Sky ( INXS)
4) With a Gun (Steely Dan)
5) The guns of Brixton (The Clash)
6) My Father's Gun (Elton John)
7) Give Up Your Guns -The Buoys
8) Happiness Is a Warm Gun (The Beatles) 
9) Young guns (Wham!) 
10) Lay Down Your Guns (Emerson, Lake and Powell)

new theme up for grabs


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Dragon Attack (Queen)
2) Drastic (Ziggy Marley & The Melody Makers)
3) Dreadlock Holiday (10CC)
4) Dream a little dream of me (Mamas and Papas)
5) Dream Away (George Harrison)
6) Dreamboat Annie (Heart) 
7) Dreaming While You Sleep (Genesis)


----------



## pianozach

New theme (in between): Non-name one word titles

_(E.g. "Michelle", "Anna", and "Amanda" are not eligible. Neither is "Sundown" by Gordon Lightfoot - Lightfoot most likely wrote this about the stormy relationship with his one time girlfriend Cathy Smith, who was later sentenced for delivering a lethal dose of heroin to John Belushi. In this case the title is a stand-in for her name.)_

1) Surrender (Elvis Presley)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme (in between): Non-name one word titles

(E.g. "Michelle", "Anna", and "Amanda" are not eligible. Neither is "Sundown" by Gordon Lightfoot - Lightfoot most likely wrote this about the stormy relationship with his one time girlfriend Cathy Smith, who was later sentenced for delivering a lethal dose of heroin to John Belushi. In this case the title is a stand-in for her name.)

1) Surrender (Elvis Presley)
2) "Happy” (Pharrell WIlliams)


----------



## Art Rock

Reading the theme would be a good thing.

New theme (in between): Non-name one word titles

(E.g. "Michelle", "Anna", and "Amanda" are not eligible. Neither is "Sundown" by Gordon Lightfoot - Lightfoot most likely wrote this about the stormy relationship with his one time girlfriend Cathy Smith, who was later sentenced for delivering a lethal dose of heroin to John Belushi. In this case the title is a stand-in for her name.)

1) Surrender (Elvis Presley)
2) "Happy” (Pharrell WIlliams)
3) Yellow (Coldplay)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Dragon Attack (Queen)
2) Drastic (Ziggy Marley & The Melody Makers)
3) Dreadlock Holiday (10CC)
4) Dream a little dream of me (Mamas and Papas)
5) Dream Away (George Harrison)
6) Dreamboat Annie (Heart)
7) Dreamer (Supertramp)
8) Dreaming While You Sleep (Genesis)


----------



## Rogerx

Reading the theme would be a good thing.

New theme (in between): Non-name one word titles

(E.g. "Michelle", "Anna", and "Amanda" are not eligible. Neither is "Sundown" by Gordon Lightfoot - Lightfoot most likely wrote this about the stormy relationship with his one time girlfriend Cathy Smith, who was later sentenced for delivering a lethal dose of heroin to John Belushi. In this case the title is a stand-in for her name.)

1) Surrender (Elvis Presley)
2) "Happy” (Pharrell WIlliams)
3) Yellow (Coldplay)
4) Fever( Peggy Lee)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme (in between): Non-name one word titles

(E.g. "Michelle", "Anna", and "Amanda" are not eligible. Neither is "Sundown" by Gordon Lightfoot - Lightfoot most likely wrote this about the stormy relationship with his one time girlfriend Cathy Smith, who was later sentenced for delivering a lethal dose of heroin to John Belushi. In this case the title is a stand-in for her name.)

1) Surrender (Elvis Presley)
2) "Happy” (Pharrell WIlliams)
3) Yellow (Coldplay)
4) Fever( Peggy Lee) 
5) True (Spandau Ballet)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Dragon Attack (Queen)
2) Drastic (Ziggy Marley & The Melody Makers)
3) Dreadlock Holiday (10CC)
4) Dream a little dream of me (Mamas and Papas)
5) Dream Away (George Harrison)
6) Dreamboat Annie (Heart)
7) Dreamer (Supertramp)
8) Dreaming While You Sleep (Genesis)
9) Dream On (Aerosmith)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme (in between): Non-name one word titles

(E.g. "Michelle", "Anna", and "Amanda" are not eligible. Neither is "Sundown" by Gordon Lightfoot - Lightfoot most likely wrote this about the stormy relationship with his one time girlfriend Cathy Smith, who was later sentenced for delivering a lethal dose of heroin to John Belushi. In this case the title is a stand-in for her name.)

1) Surrender (Elvis Presley)
2) "Happy” (Pharrell WIlliams)
3) Yellow (Coldplay)
4) Fever( Peggy Lee) 
5) True (Spandau Ballet)
6) Flying (Living Colour)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme (in between): Non-name one word titles

(E.g. "Michelle", "Anna", and "Amanda" are not eligible. Neither is "Sundown" by Gordon Lightfoot - Lightfoot most likely wrote this about the stormy relationship with his one time girlfriend Cathy Smith, who was later sentenced for delivering a lethal dose of heroin to John Belushi. In this case the title is a stand-in for her name.)

1) Surrender (Elvis Presley)
2) "Happy” (Pharrell WIlliams)
3) Yellow (Coldplay)
4) Fever( Peggy Lee)
5) True (Spandau Ballet)
6) Flying (Living Colour) 
7) Then (Yes)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme (in between): Non-name one word titles

(E.g. "Michelle", "Anna", and "Amanda" are not eligible. Neither is "Sundown" by Gordon Lightfoot - Lightfoot most likely wrote this about the stormy relationship with his one time girlfriend Cathy Smith, who was later sentenced for delivering a lethal dose of heroin to John Belushi. In this case the title is a stand-in for her name.)

1) Surrender (Elvis Presley)
2) "Happy” (Pharrell WIlliams)
3) Yellow (Coldplay)
4) Fever( Peggy Lee)
5) True (Spandau Ballet)
6) Flying (Living Colour)
7) Then (Yes)
8) Abacab (Genesis)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Dragon Attack (Queen)
2) Drastic (Ziggy Marley & The Melody Makers)
3) Dreadlock Holiday (10CC)
4) Dream a little dream of me (Mamas and Papas)
5) Dream Away (George Harrison)
6) Dreamboat Annie (Heart)
7) Dreamer (Supertramp)
8) Dreaming While You Sleep (Genesis)
9) Dream On (Aerosmith) 
10) Dreams (Fleetwood Mac)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme (in between): Non-name one word titles

(E.g. "Michelle", "Anna", and "Amanda" are not eligible. Neither is "Sundown" by Gordon Lightfoot - Lightfoot most likely wrote this about the stormy relationship with his one time girlfriend Cathy Smith, who was later sentenced for delivering a lethal dose of heroin to John Belushi. In this case the title is a stand-in for her name.)

1) Surrender (Elvis Presley)
2) "Happy” (Pharrell WIlliams)
3) Yellow (Coldplay)
4) Fever( Peggy Lee)
5) True (Spandau Ballet)
6) Flying (Living Colour)
7) Then (Yes)
8) Abacab (Genesis) 
9) Brave (Marillion)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New theme (in between): Non-name one word titles

(E.g. "Michelle", "Anna", and "Amanda" are not eligible. Neither is "Sundown" by Gordon Lightfoot - Lightfoot most likely wrote this about the stormy relationship with his one time girlfriend Cathy Smith, who was later sentenced for delivering a lethal dose of heroin to John Belushi. In this case the title is a stand-in for her name.)

1) Surrender (Elvis Presley)
2) "Happy” (Pharrell WIlliams)
3) Yellow (Coldplay)
4) Fever( Peggy Lee)
5) True (Spandau Ballet)
6) Flying (Living Colour)
7) Then (Yes)
8) Abacab (Genesis)
9) Brave (Marillion)
10) Money (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Dreams are ten a penny (Kincade)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.


1) Dreams are ten a penny (Kincade)
2) Dreary Days and Nights (Lulu)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in-between theme - Songs whose *meaning changes* considerably *when sung by a woman* -

*Part Two...*

*The following ten songs used in Part One are ineligible for inclusion -*

*New in-between theme* - Songs whose meaning changes considerably when sung by a woman -

1) I'm A Girl Watcher (The O'Kaysions)
2) No Woman No Cry (Bob Marley)
3) (I Wish That I Had) Jessie's Girl (Rick Springfield)
4) She Doesn't Have to Shave (Squeeze)
5) Girl Happy (Elvis Presley)
6) Only Women Bleed (Alice Cooper)
7) (You're) Having My Baby (Paul Anka)
8) My Best Friend's Girl (The Cars)
9) 24 hours from Tulsa ( Gene Pitney)
10) Young Girl (Gary Puckett and the Union Gap)

Please copy and paste the the entire post - Thank you!

1) Girl from the North Country (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.


1) Dreams are ten a penny (Kincade)
2) Dreamweaver (Gary Wright)
3) Dreary Days and Nights (Lulu)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme - Songs whose meaning changes considerably when sung by a woman -

Part Two...

The following ten songs used in Part One are ineligible for inclusion -


New in-between theme - Songs whose meaning changes considerably when sung by a woman -

1) I'm A Girl Watcher (The O'Kaysions)
2) No Woman No Cry (Bob Marley)
3) (I Wish That I Had) Jessie's Girl (Rick Springfield)
4) She Doesn't Have to Shave (Squeeze)
5) Girl Happy (Elvis Presley)
6) Only Women Bleed (Alice Cooper)
7) (You're) Having My Baby (Paul Anka)
8) My Best Friend's Girl (The Cars)
9) 24 hours from Tulsa ( Gene Pitney)
10) Young Girl (Gary Puckett and the Union Gap)

Please copy and paste the the entire post - Thank you!


1) Girl from the North Country (Bob Dylan) 
2) She was naked (Supersister)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in-between theme - Songs whose meaning changes considerably when sung by a woman -

Part Two...

The following ten songs used in Part One are ineligible for inclusion -


New in-between theme - Songs whose meaning changes considerably when sung by a woman -

1) I'm A Girl Watcher (The O'Kaysions)
2) No Woman No Cry (Bob Marley)
3) (I Wish That I Had) Jessie's Girl (Rick Springfield)
4) She Doesn't Have to Shave (Squeeze)
5) Girl Happy (Elvis Presley)
6) Only Women Bleed (Alice Cooper)
7) (You're) Having My Baby (Paul Anka)
8) My Best Friend's Girl (The Cars)
9) 24 hours from Tulsa ( Gene Pitney)
10) Young Girl (Gary Puckett and the Union Gap)

Please copy and paste the the entire post - Thank you!


1) Girl from the North Country (Bob Dylan)
2) She was naked (Supersister)
3) Girls! Girls! Girls! (Elvis Presley)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.


1) Dreams are ten a penny (Kincade)
2) Dreamtime (Yes)
2) Dreamweaver (Gary Wright)
3) Dreary Days and Nights (Lulu)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.


1) Dreams are ten a penny (Kincade)
2) Dreamtime (Yes)
3) Dreamweaver (Gary Wright)
4) Dreary Days and Nights (Lulu)
5) Drive (Todd Rundgren)


----------



## pianozach

New in-between theme - Songs whose meaning changes considerably when sung by a woman -

Part Two...

The following ten songs used in Part One are ineligible for inclusion -


New in-between theme - Songs whose meaning changes considerably when sung by a woman -

1) I'm A Girl Watcher (The O'Kaysions)
2) No Woman No Cry (Bob Marley)
3) (I Wish That I Had) Jessie's Girl (Rick Springfield)
4) She Doesn't Have to Shave (Squeeze)
5) Girl Happy (Elvis Presley)
6) Only Women Bleed (Alice Cooper)
7) (You're) Having My Baby (Paul Anka)
8) My Best Friend's Girl (The Cars)
9) 24 hours from Tulsa ( Gene Pitney)
10) Young Girl (Gary Puckett and the Union Gap)

Please copy and paste the the entire post - Thank you!


1) Girl from the North Country (Bob Dylan)
2) She was naked (Supersister)
3) Girls! Girls! Girls! (Elvis Presley)
4) Understanding Women (Elton John)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in-between theme - Songs whose meaning changes considerably when sung by a woman -

Part Two...

The following ten songs used in Part One are ineligible for inclusion -


New in-between theme - Songs whose meaning changes considerably when sung by a woman -

1) I'm A Girl Watcher (The O'Kaysions)
2) No Woman No Cry (Bob Marley)
3) (I Wish That I Had) Jessie's Girl (Rick Springfield)
4) She Doesn't Have to Shave (Squeeze)
5) Girl Happy (Elvis Presley)
6) Only Women Bleed (Alice Cooper)
7) (You're) Having My Baby (Paul Anka)
8) My Best Friend's Girl (The Cars)
9) 24 hours from Tulsa ( Gene Pitney)
10) Young Girl (Gary Puckett and the Union Gap)

Please copy and paste the the entire post - Thank you!


1) Girl from the North Country (Bob Dylan)
2) She was naked (Supersister)
3) Girls! Girls! Girls! (Elvis Presley)
4) Understanding Women (Elton John)
5) Dude Looks Like A Lady (Aerosmith)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.


1) Dreams are ten a penny (Kincade)
2) Dreamtime (Yes)
3) Dreamweaver (Gary Wright)
4) Dreary Days and Nights (Lulu)
5) Dressed To Kill (10cc)
5) Drive (Todd Rundgren)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.


1) Dreams are ten a penny (Kincade)
2) Dreamtime (Yes)
3) Dreamweaver (Gary Wright)
4) Dreary Days and Nights (Lulu)
5) Dressed To Kill (10cc)
5) Drive (Todd Rundgren) 
6) Drive (Cars)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.


1) Dreams are ten a penny (Kincade)
2) Dreamtime (Yes)
3) Dreamweaver (Gary Wright)
4) Dreary Days and Nights (Lulu)
5) Dressed To Kill (10cc)
6) Dress Rehearsal Rag (Leonard Cohen)
7) Drive (Todd Rundgren)
8) Drive (Cars)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.


1) Dreams are ten a penny (Kincade)
2) Dreamtime (Yes)
3) Dreamweaver (Gary Wright)
4) Dreary Days and Nights (Lulu)
5) Dressed To Kill (10cc)
6) Dress Rehearsal Rag (Leonard Cohen)
7) Drive (Todd Rundgren)
8) Drive (Cars) 
9) Drive (REM)

All three are different songs of course.


----------



## SanAntone

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.


1) Dreams are ten a penny (Kincade)
2) Dreamtime (Yes)
3) Dreamweaver (Gary Wright)
4) Dreary Days and Nights (Lulu)
5) Dressed To Kill (10cc)
6) Dress Rehearsal Rag (Leonard Cohen)
7) Drive (Todd Rundgren)
8) Drive (Cars)
9) Drive (REM)
10) Drive My Car (The Beatles)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme - Songs whose meaning changes considerably when sung by a woman -

Part Two...

The following ten songs used in Part One are ineligible for inclusion -


New in-between theme - Songs whose meaning changes considerably when sung by a woman -

1) I'm A Girl Watcher (The O'Kaysions)
2) No Woman No Cry (Bob Marley)
3) (I Wish That I Had) Jessie's Girl (Rick Springfield)
4) She Doesn't Have to Shave (Squeeze)
5) Girl Happy (Elvis Presley)
6) Only Women Bleed (Alice Cooper)
7) (You're) Having My Baby (Paul Anka)
8) My Best Friend's Girl (The Cars)
9) 24 hours from Tulsa ( Gene Pitney)
10) Young Girl (Gary Puckett and the Union Gap)

Please copy and paste the the entire post - Thank you!


1) Girl from the North Country (Bob Dylan)
2) She was naked (Supersister)
3) Girls! Girls! Girls! (Elvis Presley)
4) Understanding Women (Elton John)
5) Dude Looks Like A Lady (Aerosmith) 
6) Wake up little Susie (Everly Brothers)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.


1) Drivin' Thunder (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in-between theme - Songs whose meaning changes considerably when sung by a woman -

Part Two...

The following ten songs used in Part One are ineligible for inclusion -

New in-between theme - Songs whose *meaning changes* considerably *when sung by a woman *-

1) I'm A Girl Watcher (The O'Kaysions)
2) No Woman No Cry (Bob Marley)
3) (I Wish That I Had) Jessie's Girl (Rick Springfield)
4) She Doesn't Have to Shave (Squeeze)
5) Girl Happy (Elvis Presley)
6) Only Women Bleed (Alice Cooper)
7) (You're) Having My Baby (Paul Anka)
8) My Best Friend's Girl (The Cars)
9) 24 hours from Tulsa ( Gene Pitney)
10) Young Girl (Gary Puckett and the Union Gap)

Please copy and paste the the entire post - Thank you!

1) Girl from the North Country (Bob Dylan)
2) She was naked (Supersister)
3) Girls! Girls! Girls! (Elvis Presley)
4) Understanding Women (Elton John)
5) Dude Looks Like A Lady (Aerosmith)
6) Wake up little Susie (Everly Brothers)
7) This Little Girl Is Mine (Gary US Bonds)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.


1) Drive On The Young Side of Life (Jethro Tull)
1) Drivin' Thunder (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.


1) Driven to Tears (The Police)
2) Drive On The Young Side of Life (Jethro Tull)
3) Drivin' Thunder (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in-between theme - Songs whose meaning changes considerably when sung by a woman -

Part Two...

The following ten songs used in Part One are ineligible for inclusion -


New in-between theme - Songs whose meaning changes considerably when sung by a woman -

1) I'm A Girl Watcher (The O'Kaysions)
2) No Woman No Cry (Bob Marley)
3) (I Wish That I Had) Jessie's Girl (Rick Springfield)
4) She Doesn't Have to Shave (Squeeze)
5) Girl Happy (Elvis Presley)
6) Only Women Bleed (Alice Cooper)
7) (You're) Having My Baby (Paul Anka)
8) My Best Friend's Girl (The Cars)
9) 24 hours from Tulsa ( Gene Pitney)
10) Young Girl (Gary Puckett and the Union Gap)

Please copy and paste the the entire post - Thank you!


1) Girl from the North Country (Bob Dylan)
2) She was naked (Supersister)
3) Girls! Girls! Girls! (Elvis Presley)
4) Understanding Women (Elton John)
5) Dude Looks Like A Lady (Aerosmith)
6) Wake up little Susie (Everly Brothers)
7) This Little Girl Is Mine (Gary US Bonds) 
8) She Says (Come Around) (The Rave-Ups)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.


1) Drive-In Saturday (David Bowie)
1) Driven to Tears (The Police)
2) Drive On The Young Side of Life (Jethro Tull)
3) Drivin' Thunder (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.



1) Drive-In Saturday (David Bowie)
2) Driven to Tears (The Police)
3) Drive On The Young Side of Life (Jethro Tull)
4) Drive you home (Garbage)
5) Drivin' Thunder (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme - Songs whose meaning changes considerably when sung by a woman -

Part Two...

The following ten songs used in Part One are ineligible for inclusion -


New in-between theme - Songs whose meaning changes considerably when sung by a woman -

1) I'm A Girl Watcher (The O'Kaysions)
2) No Woman No Cry (Bob Marley)
3) (I Wish That I Had) Jessie's Girl (Rick Springfield)
4) She Doesn't Have to Shave (Squeeze)
5) Girl Happy (Elvis Presley)
6) Only Women Bleed (Alice Cooper)
7) (You're) Having My Baby (Paul Anka)
8) My Best Friend's Girl (The Cars)
9) 24 hours from Tulsa ( Gene Pitney)
10) Young Girl (Gary Puckett and the Union Gap)

Please copy and paste the the entire post - Thank you!


1) Girl from the North Country (Bob Dylan)
2) She was naked (Supersister)
3) Girls! Girls! Girls! (Elvis Presley)
4) Understanding Women (Elton John)
5) Dude Looks Like A Lady (Aerosmith)
6) Wake up little Susie (Everly Brothers)
7) This Little Girl Is Mine (Gary US Bonds)
8) She Says (Come Around) (The Rave-Ups) 
9) Summer - the first time (Bobby Goldsboro)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in-between theme - Songs whose meaning changes considerably when sung by a woman -

Part Two...

The following ten songs used in Part One are ineligible for inclusion -


New in-between theme - Songs whose meaning changes considerably when sung by a woman -

1) I'm A Girl Watcher (The O'Kaysions)
2) No Woman No Cry (Bob Marley)
3) (I Wish That I Had) Jessie's Girl (Rick Springfield)
4) She Doesn't Have to Shave (Squeeze)
5) Girl Happy (Elvis Presley)
6) Only Women Bleed (Alice Cooper)
7) (You're) Having My Baby (Paul Anka)
8) My Best Friend's Girl (The Cars)
9) 24 hours from Tulsa ( Gene Pitney)
10) Young Girl (Gary Puckett and the Union Gap)

Please copy and paste the the entire post - Thank you!


1) Girl from the North Country (Bob Dylan)
2) She was naked (Supersister)
3) Girls! Girls! Girls! (Elvis Presley)
4) Understanding Women (Elton John)
5) Dude Looks Like A Lady (Aerosmith)
6) Wake up little Susie (Everly Brothers)
7) This Little Girl Is Mine (Gary US Bonds)
8) She Says (Come Around) (The Rave-Ups)
9) Summer - the first time (Bobby Goldsboro) 
10) She's Out of My Life (Michael Jackson)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.



1) Drive-In Saturday (David Bowie)
2) Driven to Tears (The Police)
3) Drive On The Young Side of Life (Jethro Tull)
4) Drive you home (Garbage)
5) Driving Rain (Paul McCartney)
6) Drivin' Thunder (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in-between theme - Death/Dead/Dying in the title

1) Death on Two Legs (Queen)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.



1) Drive-In Saturday (David Bowie)
2) Driven to Tears (The Police)
3) Drive On The Young Side of Life (Jethro Tull)
4) Driver's seat (Sniff 'n' the Tears)
5) Drive you home (Garbage)
6) Driving Rain (Paul McCartney)
7) Drivin' Thunder (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme - Death/Dead/Dying in the title

1) Death on Two Legs (Queen) 
2) All dead, all dead (Queen)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme - Death/Dead/Dying in the title

1) Death on Two Legs (Queen)
2) All dead, all dead (Queen)
3) Death of a clown (The Kinks)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in-between theme - Death/Dead/Dying in the title

1) Death on Two Legs (Queen)
2) All dead, all dead (Queen)
3) Death of a clown (The Kinks)
4) Death May Be Your Santa Claus (Mott the Hoople)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.


1) Drive All Night (Bruce Springsteen)
2) Drive-In Saturday (David Bowie)
3) Driven to Tears (The Police)
4) Drive On The Young Side of Life (Jethro Tull)
5) Driver's seat (Sniff 'n' the Tears)
6) Drive you home (Garbage)
7) Driving Rain (Paul McCartney)
8) Drivin' Thunder (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in-between theme - Death/Dead/Dying in the title

1) Death on Two Legs (Queen)
2) All dead, all dead (Queen)
3) Death of a clown (The Kinks)
4) Death May Be Your Santa Claus (Mott the Hoople) 
5) Dead Flowers (Rolling Stones)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in-between theme - Death/Dead/Dying in the title

1) Death on Two Legs (Queen)
2) All dead, all dead (Queen)
3) Death of a clown (The Kinks)
4) Death May Be Your Santa Claus (Mott the Hoople)
5) Dead Flowers (Rolling Stones)
6) Death To My Hometown (Bruce Springsteen)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme - Death/Dead/Dying in the title

1) Death on Two Legs (Queen)
2) All dead, all dead (Queen)
3) Death of a clown (The Kinks)
4) Death May Be Your Santa Claus (Mott the Hoople)
5) Dead Flowers (Rolling Stones)
6) Death To My Hometown (Bruce Springsteen)
7) Prayer For The Dying (Seal)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in-between theme - Death/Dead/Dying in the title

1) Death on Two Legs (Queen)
2) All dead, all dead (Queen)
3) Death of a clown (The Kinks)
4) Death May Be Your Santa Claus (Mott the Hoople)
5) Dead Flowers (Rolling Stones)
6) Death To My Hometown (Bruce Springsteen)
7) Prayer For The Dying (Seal)
8) Death Is Not The End (Bob Dylan)


----------



## pianozach

New in-between theme - Death/Dead/Dying in the title

1) Death on Two Legs (Queen)
2) All dead, all dead (Queen)
3) Death of a clown (The Kinks)
4) Death May Be Your Santa Claus (Mott the Hoople)
5) Dead Flowers (Rolling Stones)
6) Death To My Hometown (Bruce Springsteen)
7) Prayer For The Dying (Seal)
8) Death Is Not The End (Bob Dylan)
9) I Love the Dead (Alice Cooper)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.


1) Drive All Night (Bruce Springsteen)
2) Drive-In Saturday (David Bowie)
3) Driven to Tears (The Police)
4) Drive On The Young Side of Life (Jethro Tull)
5) Driver's seat (Sniff 'n' the Tears)
6) Drive you home (Garbage)
7) Driving Rain (Paul McCartney)
8) Drivin' Thunder (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)
9) Droned (Phil Collins)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in-between theme - Death/Dead/Dying in the title

1) Death on Two Legs (Queen)
2) All dead, all dead (Queen)
3) Death of a clown (The Kinks)
4) Death May Be Your Santa Claus (Mott the Hoople)
5) Dead Flowers (Rolling Stones)
6) Death To My Hometown (Bruce Springsteen)
7) Prayer For The Dying (Seal)
8) Death Is Not The End (Bob Dylan)
9) I Love the Dead (Alice Cooper)
10) In My Time Of Dying (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in-between theme - Song titles with six or more words in the title...

Note: contractions "don't", "won't", etc. count as one word.

Words in parenthesis count as long as the words in the parenthesis are actually part of the published title.

1.) Does Anybody Know What Time It Is? (Chicago)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.


1) Drive All Night (Bruce Springsteen)
2) Drive-In Saturday (David Bowie)
3) Driven to Tears (The Police)
4) Drive On The Young Side of Life (Jethro Tull)
5) Driver's seat (Sniff 'n' the Tears)
6) Drive you home (Garbage)
7) Driving Rain (Paul McCartney)
8) Drivin' Thunder (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)
9) Droned (Phil Collins)
10) Drop Dead Gorgeous (Aerosmith)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.


1) Drop Kick Me Jesus (Through the Goalposts of Life) (Bobby Bare)


----------



## pianozach

New in-between theme - Song titles with six or more words in the title...

Note: contractions "don't", "won't", etc. count as one word.

Words in parenthesis count as long as the words in the parenthesis are actually part of the published title.

1) Does Anybody Know What Time It Is? (Chicago)
2) Several Species of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together in a Cave and Grooving with a Pict (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in-between theme - Song titles with six or more words in the title...

Note: contractions "don't", "won't", etc. count as one word.

Words in parenthesis count as long as the words in the parenthesis are actually part of the published title.

1) Does Anybody Know What Time It Is? (Chicago)
2) Several Species of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together in a Cave and Grooving with a Pict (P. Floyd)
3) She Came In Through The Bathroom Window (The Beatles)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme - Song titles with six or more words in the title...

Note: contractions "don't", "won't", etc. count as one word.

Words in parenthesis count as long as the words in the parenthesis are actually part of the published title.

1) Does Anybody Know What Time It Is? (Chicago)
2) Several Species of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together in a Cave and Grooving with a Pict (P. Floyd)
3) She Came In Through The Bathroom Window (The Beatles) 
4) De do do do de da da da (Police)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Deleted challenge... It's just a game - why get hung up on technicalities? - Right? - Right...


----------



## SanAntone

New in-between theme - Song titles with six or more words in the title...

Note: contractions "don't", "won't", etc. count as one word.

Words in parenthesis count as long as the words in the parenthesis are actually part of the published title.

1) Does Anybody Know What Time It Is? (Chicago)
2) Several Species of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together in a Cave and Grooving with a Pict (P. Floyd)
3) She Came In Through The Bathroom Window (The Beatles)
4) De do do do de da da da (Police) 
5) It Takes a Lot to Laugh, It Takes a Train to Cry (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in-between theme - Song titles with six or more words in the title...

Note: contractions "don't", "won't", etc. count as one word.

Words in parenthesis count as long as the words in the parenthesis are actually part of the published title.

1) Does Anybody Know What Time It Is? (Chicago)
2) Several Species of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together in a Cave and Grooving with a Pict (P. Floyd)
3) She Came In Through The Bathroom Window (The Beatles)
4) De do do do de da da da (Police)
5) It Takes a Lot to Laugh, It Takes a Train to Cry (Bob Dylan)
6) The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down (The Band)


----------



## pianozach

New in-between theme - Song titles with six or more words in the title...

Note: contractions "don't", "won't", etc. count as one word.

Words in parenthesis count as long as the words in the parenthesis are actually part of the published title.

1) Does Anybody Know What Time It Is? (Chicago)
2) Several Species of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together in a Cave and Grooving with a Pict (P. Floyd)
3) She Came In Through The Bathroom Window (The Beatles)
4) De do do do de da da da (Police) 
5) It Takes a Lot to Laugh, It Takes a Train to Cry (Bob Dylan)
6) The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down (The Band)
7) Always Look On The Bright Side Of Life (Monty Python)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.


1) Drop Kick Me Jesus (Through the Goalposts of Life) (Bobby Bare)
2) Drops of Jupiter (Train)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme - Song titles with six or more words in the title...

Note: contractions "don't", "won't", etc. count as one word.

Words in parenthesis count as long as the words in the parenthesis are actually part of the published title.

1) Does Anybody Know What Time It Is? (Chicago)
2) Several Species of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together in a Cave and Grooving with a Pict (P. Floyd)
3) She Came In Through The Bathroom Window (The Beatles)
4) De do do do de da da da (Police)
5) It Takes a Lot to Laugh, It Takes a Train to Cry (Bob Dylan)
6) The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down (The Band)
7) Always Look On The Bright Side Of Life (Monty Python)
8) Have You Seen Your Mother, Baby, Standing In The Shadow? (The Rolling Stones)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.


1) Drop Kick Me Jesus (Through the Goalposts of Life) (Bobby Bare)
2) Drops of Jupiter (Train) 
3) Drown butterfly drown (Bettie Serveert)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme - Song titles with six or more words in the title...

Note: contractions "don't", "won't", etc. count as one word.

Words in parenthesis count as long as the words in the parenthesis are actually part of the published title.

1) Does Anybody Know What Time It Is? (Chicago)
2) Several Species of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together in a Cave and Grooving with a Pict (P. Floyd)
3) She Came In Through The Bathroom Window (The Beatles)
4) De do do do de da da da (Police)
5) It Takes a Lot to Laugh, It Takes a Train to Cry (Bob Dylan)
6) The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down (The Band)
7) Always Look On The Bright Side Of Life (Monty Python)
8) Have You Seen Your Mother, Baby, Standing In The Shadow? (The Rolling Stones) 
9) Everyone's agreed that everything will turn out fine (Stealers Wheel)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.


1) Drop Kick Me Jesus (Through the Goalposts of Life) (Bobby Bare)
2) Drops of Jupiter (Train) 
3) Drown butterfly drown (Bettie Serveert)
4) Drunken Blue Rooster (Todd Rundgren)


----------



## pianozach

New in-between theme - Song titles with six or more words in the title...

Note: contractions "don't", "won't", etc. count as one word.

Words in parenthesis count as long as the words in the parenthesis are actually part of the published title.

1) Does Anybody Know What Time It Is? (Chicago)
2) Several Species of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together in a Cave and Grooving with a Pict (P. Floyd)
3) She Came In Through The Bathroom Window (The Beatles)
4) De do do do de da da da (Police)
5) It Takes a Lot to Laugh, It Takes a Train to Cry (Bob Dylan)
6) The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down (The Band)
7) Always Look On The Bright Side Of Life (Monty Python)
8) Have You Seen Your Mother, Baby, Standing In The Shadow? (The Rolling Stones) 
9) Everyone's agreed that everything will turn out fine (Stealers Wheel)
10) Is That Too Much to Ask (Beth Hart)


----------



## pianozach

New in-between theme: "save" in the title

1) Save the World (George Harrison)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: "save" in the title

1) Save the World (George Harrison)
2) Save the Last Dance for Me ( The Drifters)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.


1) Drop Kick Me Jesus (Through the Goalposts of Life) (Bobby Bare)
2) Drops of Jupiter (Train)
3) Drown butterfly drown (Bettie Serveert)
4) Drunken Blue Rooster (Todd Rundgren) 
5) Duel (Propaganda)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme: "save" in the title

1) Save the World (George Harrison)
2) Save the Last Dance for Me ( The Drifters) 
3) Save me (Queen)


----------



## SanAntone

New in-between theme: "save" in the title

1) Save the World (George Harrison)
2) Save the Last Dance for Me ( The Drifters)
3) Save me (Queen) 
4) Save It For A Rainy Day (Stephen Bishop)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: "save" in the title

1) Save the World (George Harrison)
2) Save the Last Dance for Me ( The Drifters)
3) Save me (Queen)
4) Save It For A Rainy Day (Stephen Bishop)
5) Save Some Time to Dream (John Mellencamp)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in-between theme: "save" in the title

1) Save the World (George Harrison)
2) Save the Last Dance for Me ( The Drifters)
3) Save me (Queen)
4) Save It For A Rainy Day (Stephen Bishop)
5) Save Some Time to Dream (John Mellencamp)
6) God Save The Queen (The Sex Pistols)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.


1) Drop Dead Legs (Van Halen)
2) Drop Kick Me Jesus (Through the Goalposts of Life) (Bobby Bare)
3) Drops of Jupiter (Train)
4) Drown butterfly drown (Bettie Serveert)
5) Drunken Blue Rooster (Todd Rundgren)
6) Duel (Propaganda)


----------



## SanAntone

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.


1) Drop Dead Legs (Van Halen)
2) Drop Kick Me Jesus (Through the Goalposts of Life) (Bobby Bare)
3) Drops of Jupiter (Train)
4) Drown butterfly drown (Bettie Serveert)
5) Drunken Blue Rooster (Todd Rundgren)
6) Duel (Propaganda) 
7) Dueling Banjos (Eric Weissberg and Steve Mandell)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.


1) Drop Dead Legs (Van Halen)
2) Drop Kick Me Jesus (Through the Goalposts of Life) (Bobby Bare)
3) Drops of Jupiter (Train)
4) Drown butterfly drown (Bettie Serveert)
5) Drowning In The Sea of Love (Joe Simon)
6) Drunken Blue Rooster (Todd Rundgren)
7) Duel (Propaganda)
8) Dueling Banjos (Eric Weissberg and Steve Mandell)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: "save" in the title

1) Save the World (George Harrison)
2) Save the Last Dance for Me ( The Drifters)
3) Save me (Queen)
4) Save It For A Rainy Day (Stephen Bishop)
5) Save Some Time to Dream (John Mellencamp)
6) God Save The Queen (The Sex Pistols)
7) Saved by the Bell (Robin Gibb)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in-between theme: "save" in the title

1) Save the World (George Harrison)
2) Save the Last Dance for Me ( The Drifters)
3) Save me (Queen)
4) Save It For A Rainy Day (Stephen Bishop)
5) Save Some Time to Dream (John Mellencamp)
6) God Save The Queen (The Sex Pistols)
7) Saved by the Bell (Robin Gibb)
8) Save A Horse (Ride A Cowboy) (Big and Rich)


----------



## pianozach

New in-between theme: "save" in the title

1) Save the World (George Harrison)
2) Save the Last Dance for Me (The Drifters)
3) Save me (Queen)
4) Save It For A Rainy Day (Stephen Bishop)
5) Save Some Time to Dream (John Mellencamp)
6) God Save The Queen (The Sex Pistols)
7) Saved by the Bell (Robin Gibb)
8) Save A Horse (Ride A Cowboy) (Big and Rich)
9) Who Will Save Your Soul (Jewel)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.


1) Drop Dead Legs (Van Halen)
2) Drop Kick Me Jesus (Through the Goalposts of Life) (Bobby Bare)
3) Drops of Jupiter (Train)
4) Drown butterfly drown (Bettie Serveert)
5) Drowning In The Sea of Love (Joe Simon)
6) Drunken Blue Rooster (Todd Rundgren)
7) Duel (Propaganda)
8) Dueling Banjos (Eric Weissberg and Steve Mandell)
9) Dupree's Diamond Blues (Grateful Dead)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in-between theme: "save" in the title

1) Save the World (George Harrison)
2) Save the Last Dance for Me (The Drifters)
3) Save me (Queen)
4) Save It For A Rainy Day (Stephen Bishop)
5) Save Some Time to Dream (John Mellencamp)
6) God Save The Queen (The Sex Pistols)
7) Saved by the Bell (Robin Gibb)
8) Save A Horse (Ride A Cowboy) (Big and Rich)
9) Who Will Save Your Soul (Jewel)
10) You Save Me (Kenny Chesney)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in-between theme: Points on a compass... Must be in the title of the song.

Note: an individual compass point can be used a maximum of three times.

1) North to Alaska Theme (Johnny Horton)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.


1) Drop Dead Legs (Van Halen)
2) Drop Kick Me Jesus (Through the Goalposts of Life) (Bobby Bare)
3) Drops of Jupiter (Train)
4) Drown butterfly drown (Bettie Serveert)
5) Drowning In The Sea of Love (Joe Simon)
6) Drunken Blue Rooster (Todd Rundgren)
7) Duel (Propaganda)
8) Dueling Banjos (Eric Weissberg and Steve Mandell)
9) Duets For One (Elton John)
10) Dupree's Diamond Blues (Grateful Dead)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Duet (Black-Eyed Peas)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Duet (Black-Eyed Peas)
2) Duets For One (Elton John)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Duet (Black-Eyed Peas)
2) Duets For One (Elton John)
3) Dystopia (Megadeath)


----------



## pianozach

New in-between theme: Points on a compass... Must be in the title of the song.

Note: an individual compass point can be used a maximum of three times.

1) North to Alaska Theme (Johnny Horton)
2) South of the Border (Frank Sinatra)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in-between theme: Points on a compass... Must be in the title of the song.

Note: an individual compass point can be used a maximum of three times.

1) North to Alaska Theme (Johnny Horton)
2) South of the Border (Frank Sinatra) 
3) East of the Sun (and West of the Moon) (Ella Fitzgerald)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Duet (Black-Eyed Peas)
2) Duets For One (Elton John)
3) Dynamite (Scorpions)
4) Dystopia (Megadeath)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Duet (Black-Eyed Peas)
2) Duets For One (Elton John)
3) Durban Deep (Elton John)
4) Dynamite (Scorpions)
5) Dystopia (Megadeath)


----------



## pianozach

New in-between theme: Points on a compass... Must be in the title of the song.

Note: an individual compass point can be used a maximum of three times.

1) North to Alaska Theme (Johnny Horton)
2) South of the Border (Frank Sinatra) 
3) East of the Sun (and West of the Moon) (Ella Fitzgerald)
4) Girl From the North Country (Bob Dylan)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in-between theme: Points on a compass... Must be in the title of the song.

Note: an individual compass point can be used a maximum of three times.

1) North to Alaska Theme (Johnny Horton)
2) South of the Border (Frank Sinatra)
3) East of the Sun (and West of the Moon) (Ella Fitzgerald)
4) Girl From the North Country (Bob Dylan) 
5) Flying North (Thomas Dolby)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: Points on a compass... Must be in the title of the song.

Note: an individual compass point can be used a maximum of three times.

1) North to Alaska Theme (Johnny Horton)
2) South of the Border (Frank Sinatra)
3) East of the Sun (and West of the Moon) (Ella Fitzgerald)
4) Girl From the North Country (Bob Dylan)
5) Flying North (Thomas Dolby)
6) South Bound Saurez ( Led Zeppelin)


----------



## pianozach

New in-between theme: Points on a compass... Must be in the title of the song.

Note: an individual compass point can be used a maximum of three times.

1) North to Alaska Theme (Johnny Horton)
2) South of the Border (Frank Sinatra)
3) East of the Sun (and West of the Moon) (Ella Fitzgerald)
4) Girl From the North Country (Bob Dylan)
5) Flying North (Thomas Dolby)
6) South Bound Saurez (Led Zeppelin)
7) Northwest Passage (Woody Herman Orchestra)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Duet (Black-Eyed Peas)
2) Duets For One (Elton John)
3) Durban Deep (Elton John)
4) Dust in the Wind (Kansas)
5) Dynamite (Scorpions)
6) Dystopia (Megadeath)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme: Points on a compass... Must be in the title of the song.

Note: an individual compass point can be used a maximum of three times.

1) North to Alaska Theme (Johnny Horton)
2) South of the Border (Frank Sinatra)
3) East of the Sun (and West of the Moon) (Ella Fitzgerald)
4) Girl From the North Country (Bob Dylan)
5) Flying North (Thomas Dolby)
6) South Bound Saurez (Led Zeppelin)
7) Northwest Passage (Woody Herman Orchestra) 
8) Into the West (Annie Lennox)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Duet (Black-Eyed Peas)
2) Duets For One (Elton John)
3) Durban Deep (Elton John)
4) Dust in the Wind (Kansas)
5) Dynamite (Scorpions)
6) Dyna-mite (Mud)
7) Dystopia (Megadeath)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: Points on a compass... Must be in the title of the song.

Note: an individual compass point can be used a maximum of three times.

1) North to Alaska Theme (Johnny Horton)
2) South of the Border (Frank Sinatra)
3) East of the Sun (and West of the Moon) (Ella Fitzgerald)
4) Girl From the North Country (Bob Dylan)
5) Flying North (Thomas Dolby)
6) South Bound Saurez (Led Zeppelin)
7) Northwest Passage (Woody Herman Orchestra)
8) Into the West (Annie Lennox)
9) Western Stars ( Bruce Springsteen)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in-between theme: Points on a compass... Must be in the title of the song.

Note: an individual compass point can be used a maximum of three times.

1) North to Alaska Theme (Johnny Horton)
2) South of the Border (Frank Sinatra)
3) East of the Sun (and West of the Moon) (Ella Fitzgerald)
4) Girl From the North Country (Bob Dylan)
5) Flying North (Thomas Dolby)
6) South Bound Saurez (Led Zeppelin)
7) Northwest Passage (Woody Herman Orchestra)
8) Into the West (Annie Lennox)
9) Western Stars ( Bruce Springsteen)
10) South London Forever (Florence + the Machine)

Note: if this were a more competitive game (in the sense that we were wagering actual cash) I would have disqualified number 9 because "Western", while indeed a direction, is not actually a compass point which was clearly stated in the theme. But we're not wagering actual cash and so the "Who cares?" exception will be applied.


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in-between theme: Songs sung by *someone named "Bobby" *-

Note: "Bob" is not acceptable... Neither is "Bobbie".... "Bobby" - three b's, one o, and one y.

1) Beyond the Sea (Bobby Darin))


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Duet (Black-Eyed Peas)
2) Duets For One (Elton John)
3) Durban Deep (Elton John)
4) Dust in the Wind (Kansas)
5) Dying To Meet You (Judas Priest)
6) Dynamite (Scorpions)
7) Dyna-mite (Mud)
8) Dystopia (Megadeath)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in-between theme: Songs sung by someone named "Bobby" -

Note: "Bob" is not acceptable... Neither is "Bobbie".... "Bobby" - three b's, one o, and one y.

1) Beyond the Sea (Bobby Darin)
2) Across 110th Street (Bobby Womack)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Duet (Black-Eyed Peas)
2) Duets For One (Elton John)
3) Durban Deep (Elton John)
4) Dust in the Wind (Kansas)
5) Dust My Broom (ZZ Top)
6) Dying To Meet You (Judas Priest)
7) Dynamite (Scorpions)
8) Dyna-mite (Mud)
9) Dystopia (Megadeath)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: Songs sung by someone named "Bobby" -

Note: "Bob" is not acceptable... Neither is "Bobbie".... "Bobby" - three b's, one o, and one y.

1) Beyond the Sea (Bobby Darin)
2) Across 110th Street (Bobby Womack)
3) There! I've Said It Again( Bobby Vinton)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in-between theme: Songs sung by someone named "Bobby" -

Note: "Bob" is not acceptable... Neither is "Bobbie".... "Bobby" - three b's, one o, and one y.

1) Beyond the Sea (Bobby Darin)
2) Across 110th Street (Bobby Womack)
3) There! I've Said It Again (Bobby Vinton)
3) Wild One (Bobby Rydell)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme: Songs sung by someone named "Bobby" -

Note: "Bob" is not acceptable... Neither is "Bobbie".... "Bobby" - three b's, one o, and one y.

1) Beyond the Sea (Bobby Darin)
2) Across 110th Street (Bobby Womack)
3) There! I've Said It Again (Bobby Vinton)
4) Wild One (Bobby Rydell)
5) Honey (Bobby Goldsboro)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the D's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Duet (Black-Eyed Peas)
2) Duets For One (Elton John)
3) Durban Deep (Elton John)
4) Dust in the Wind (Kansas)
5) Dust My Broom (ZZ Top)
6) Dying In The Sun (The Cranberries)
7) Dying To Meet You (Judas Priest)
8) Dynamite (Scorpions)
9) Dyna-mite (Mud)
10) Dystopia (Megadeath)



Note: I don't know what the rule is for knowing when it's time to close out one letter and move on to the next and so I'll have to rely on one of the more experienced players to start the next series.


----------



## Art Rock

There's no rule. Feel free to start with E if you run out of D ideas.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Starting with the E's...*

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Easy (The Commodores)


----------



## Art Rock

Starting with the E's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Easy (The Commodores)
2) Easy livin' (Uriah Heep)


----------



## pianozach

New in-between theme: Songs sung by someone named "Bobby" -

Note: "Bob" is not acceptable... Neither is "Bobbie".... "Bobby" - three b's, one o, and one y.


1) Beyond the Sea (Bobby Darin)
2) Across 110th Street (Bobby Womack)
3) There! I've Said It Again (Bobby Vinton)
4) Wild One (Bobby Rydell)
5) Honey (Bobby Goldsboro)
6) Rubber Ball (Bobby Vee)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Starting with the E's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Easy (The Commodores)
2) Easy livin' (Uriah Heep)
3) Easy To Be Hard (Three Dog Night)


----------



## Art Rock

Starting with the E's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Easy (The Commodores)
2) Easy livin' (Uriah Heep)
3) Easy living (Bryan Ferry)
4) Easy To Be Hard (Three Dog Night)


----------



## pianozach

Starting with the E's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Early 1970 (Ringo Starr)
2) Easy (The Commodores)
3) Easy livin' (Uriah Heep)
4) Easy living (Bryan Ferry)
5) Easy To Be Hard (Three Dog Night)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in-between theme: Songs sung by someone named "Bobby" -

Note: "Bob" is not acceptable... Neither is "Bobbie".... "Bobby" - three b's, one o, and one y.


1) Beyond the Sea (Bobby Darin)
2) Across 110th Street (Bobby Womack)
3) There! I've Said It Again (Bobby Vinton)
4) Wild One (Bobby Rydell)
5) Honey (Bobby Goldsboro)
6) Rubber Ball (Bobby Vee)
7) I Fought The Law (The Bobby Fuller Four)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Starting with the E's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Early 1970 (Ringo Starr)
2) Easy (The Commodores)
3) Easy Livin' (Uriah Heep)
4) Easy Living (Bryan Ferry)
5) Easy Lover (Phil Collins)
6) Easy To Be Hard (Three Dog Night)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: Songs sung by someone named "Bobby" -

Note: "Bob" is not acceptable... Neither is "Bobbie".... "Bobby" - three b's, one o, and one y.


1) Beyond the Sea (Bobby Darin)
2) Across 110th Street (Bobby Womack)
3) There! I've Said It Again (Bobby Vinton)
4) Wild One (Bobby Rydell)
5) Honey (Bobby Goldsboro)
6) Rubber Ball (Bobby Vee)
7) Montego Bay (Bobby Bloom)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme: Songs sung by someone named "Bobby" -

Note: "Bob" is not acceptable... Neither is "Bobbie".... "Bobby" - three b's, one o, and one y.


1) Beyond the Sea (Bobby Darin)
2) Across 110th Street (Bobby Womack)
3) There! I've Said It Again (Bobby Vinton)
4) Wild One (Bobby Rydell)
5) Honey (Bobby Goldsboro)
6) Rubber Ball (Bobby Vee)
7) Montego Bay (Bobby Bloom)
8) Don't worry be happy (Bobby McFerrin)


----------



## Art Rock

Starting with the E's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Eagle (ABBA)
2) Early 1970 (Ringo Starr)
3) Easy (The Commodores)
4) Easy Livin' (Uriah Heep)
5) Easy Living (Bryan Ferry)
6) Easy Lover (Phil Collins)
7) Easy To Be Hard (Three Dog Night)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in-between theme: Songs sung by someone named "Bobby" -

Note: "Bob" is not acceptable... Neither is "Bobbie".... "Bobby" - three b's, one o, and one y.


1) Beyond the Sea (Bobby Darin)
2) Across 110th Street (Bobby Womack)
3) There! I've Said It Again (Bobby Vinton)
4) Wild One (Bobby Rydell)
5) Honey (Bobby Goldsboro)
6) Rubber Ball (Bobby Vee)
7) Montego Bay (Bobby Bloom)
8) Don't worry be happy (Bobby McFerrin)
9) Further Up The Road (Bobby "Blue" Bland)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Starting with the E's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Eagle (ABBA)
2) Eagles Fly (Sammy Hagar)
3) Early 1970 (Ringo Starr)
4) Easy (The Commodores)
5) Easy Livin' (Uriah Heep)
6) Easy Living (Bryan Ferry)
7) Easy Lover (Phil Collins)
8) Easy To Be Hard (Three Dog Night)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme: Songs sung by someone named "Bobby" -

Note: "Bob" is not acceptable... Neither is "Bobbie".... "Bobby" - three b's, one o, and one y.


1) Beyond the Sea (Bobby Darin)
2) Across 110th Street (Bobby Womack)
3) There! I've Said It Again (Bobby Vinton)
4) Wild One (Bobby Rydell)
5) Honey (Bobby Goldsboro)
6) Rubber Ball (Bobby Vee)
7) Montego Bay (Bobby Bloom)
8) Don't worry be happy (Bobby McFerrin)
9) Further Up The Road (Bobby "Blue" Bland)
10) I'm your puppet (James and Bobby Purify)

Anyone can start a new theme.


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in-between theme - All "Ricks" All The Time -

You can name an artist named "Rick" or you can name a band which contains a member named "Rick"

(List the band member after the name of the group)

No "Ricky"... No "Rickie"... Rick... just "Rick"

1.) Never Gonna Give You Up (Rick Astley)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme - All "Ricks" All The Time -

You can name an artist named "Rick" or you can name a band which contains a member named "Rick"

(List the band member after the name of the group)

No "Ricky"... No "Rickie"... Rick... just "Rick"

1.) Never Gonna Give You Up (Rick Astley) 
2.) Disco Duck (Rick Dees and His Cast of Idiots)


----------



## Art Rock

Starting with the E's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Eagle (ABBA)
2) Eagles Fly (Sammy Hagar)
3) Early 1970 (Ringo Starr)
4) Early morning rain (Gordon Lightfoot)
5) Easy (The Commodores)
6) Easy Livin' (Uriah Heep)
7) Easy Living (Bryan Ferry)
8) Easy Lover (Phil Collins)
9) Easy To Be Hard (Three Dog Night)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in-between theme - All "Ricks" All The Time -

You can name an artist named "Rick" or you can name a band which contains a member named "Rick"

(List the band member after the name of the group)

No "Ricky"... No "Rickie"... Rick... just "Rick"

1.) Never Gonna Give You Up (Rick Astley)
2.) Disco Duck (Rick Dees and His Cast of Idiots)
3.) Acadian Driftwood (The Band) - (Rick Danko)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Starting with the E's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Eagle (ABBA)
2) Eagles Fly (Sammy Hagar)
3) Early 1970 (Ringo Starr)
4) Early In The Morning (The Gap Band)
5) Early morning rain (Gordon Lightfoot)
6) Easy (The Commodores)
7) Easy Livin' (Uriah Heep)
8) Easy Living (Bryan Ferry)
9) Easy Lover (Phil Collins)
10) Easy To Be Hard (Three Dog Night)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Art, I worked the above on the assumption that numbers (0 through 9) e.g. "Early1970" will precede letters (A through Z) - 

Is this correct?


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the E's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Early Morning Cold Taxi (The Who)


----------



## Art Rock

Sunburst Finish said:


> Art, I worked the above on the assumption that numbers (0 through 9) e.g. "Early1970" will precede letters (A through Z) -
> 
> Is this correct?


That's how I've done it so far. Whether that is correct or not... who knows?


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the E's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Early Morning Cold Taxi (The Who) 
2) Ebbtide (Earth and Fire)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme - All "Ricks" All The Time -

You can name an artist named "Rick" or you can name a band which contains a member named "Rick"

(List the band member after the name of the group)

No "Ricky"... No "Rickie"... Rick... just "Rick"

1.) Never Gonna Give You Up (Rick Astley)
2.) Disco Duck (Rick Dees and His Cast of Idiots)
3.) Acadian Driftwood (The Band) - (Rick Danko) 
4.) Ritual (Yes) - (Rick Wakeman)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the E's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Early Morning Cold Taxi (The Who)
2) Eat The Rich (Aerosmith)
3) Ebbtide (Earth and Fire)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in-between theme - All "Ricks" All The Time -

You can name an artist named "Rick" or you can name a band which contains a member named "Rick"

(List the band member after the name of the group)

No "Ricky"... No "Rickie"... Rick... just "Rick"

1.) Never Gonna Give You Up (Rick Astley)
2.) Disco Duck (Rick Dees and His Cast of Idiots)
3.) Acadian Driftwood (The Band) - (Rick Danko)
4.) Ritual (Yes) - (Rick Wakeman)
5) Jessie's Girl (Rick Springfield)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the E's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Early Morning Cold Taxi (The Who)
2) Early Morning Rain (Gordon Lightfoot)
3) Eat The Rich (Aerosmith)
4) Ebbtide (Earth and Fire)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in-between theme - All "Ricks" All The Time -

You can name an artist named "Rick" or you can name a band which contains a member named "Rick"

(List the band member after the name of the group)

No "Ricky"... No "Rickie"... Rick... just "Rick"

1.) Never Gonna Give You Up (Rick Astley)
2.) Disco Duck (Rick Dees and His Cast of Idiots)
3.) Acadian Driftwood (The Band) - (Rick Danko)
4.) Ritual (Yes) - (Rick Wakeman)
5) Jessie's Girl (Rick Springfield) 
6) Super Freak (Rick James)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme - All "Ricks" All The Time -

You can name an artist named "Rick" or you can name a band which contains a member named "Rick"

(List the band member after the name of the group)

No "Ricky"... No "Rickie"... Rick... just "Rick"

1.) Never Gonna Give You Up (Rick Astley)
2.) Disco Duck (Rick Dees and His Cast of Idiots)
3.) Acadian Driftwood (The Band) - (Rick Danko)
4.) Ritual (Yes) - (Rick Wakeman)
5) Jessie's Girl (Rick Springfield)
6) Super Freak (Rick James)
7) Love Bites (Rick Savage / De Leppard)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme - All "Ricks" All The Time -

You can name an artist named "Rick" or you can name a band which contains a member named "Rick"

(List the band member after the name of the group)

No "Ricky"... No "Rickie"... Rick... just "Rick"

1.) Never Gonna Give You Up (Rick Astley)
2.) Disco Duck (Rick Dees and His Cast of Idiots)
3.) Acadian Driftwood (The Band) - (Rick Danko)
4.) Ritual (Yes) - (Rick Wakeman)
5) Jessie's Girl (Rick Springfield)
6) Super Freak (Rick James)
7) Love Bites (Rick Savage) - (Def Leppard) 
8) Down down (Rick Parfitt) - (Status Quo)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the E's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Early Morning Cold Taxi (The Who)
2) Early Morning Rain (Gordon Lightfoot)
3) Eat The Rich (Aerosmith)
4) Ebbtide (Earth and Fire) 
5) Ebony and ivory (Paul McCartney and Stevie Wonder)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the E's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Early Morning Cold Taxi (The Who)
2) Early Morning Rain (Gordon Lightfoot)
3) Eat At Home (Paul McCartney)
4) Eat The Rich (Aerosmith)
5) Ebbtide (Earth and Fire) 
6) Ebony and ivory (Paul McCartney and Stevie Wonder)


----------



## pianozach

New in-between theme - All "Ricks" All The Time -

You can name an artist named "Rick" or you can name a band which contains a member named "Rick"

(List the band member after the name of the group)

No "Ricky"... No "Rickie"... Rick... just "Rick"

1.) Never Gonna Give You Up (Rick Astley)
2.) Disco Duck (Rick Dees and His Cast of Idiots)
3.) Acadian Driftwood (The Band) - (Rick Danko)
4.) Ritual (Yes) - (Rick Wakeman)
5) Jessie's Girl (Rick Springfield)
6) Super Freak (Rick James)
7) Love Bites (Rick Savage) - (Def Leppard) 
8) Down down (Rick Parfitt) - (Status Quo)
9) The Breathalyser (Rick Wakeman)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme - All "Ricks" All The Time -

You can name an artist named "Rick" or you can name a band which contains a member named "Rick"

(List the band member after the name of the group)

No "Ricky"... No "Rickie"... Rick... just "Rick"

1.) Never Gonna Give You Up (Rick Astley)
2.) Disco Duck (Rick Dees and His Cast of Idiots)
3.) Acadian Driftwood (The Band) - (Rick Danko)
4.) Ritual (Yes) - (Rick Wakeman)
5) Jessie's Girl (Rick Springfield)
6) Super Freak (Rick James)
7) Love Bites (Rick Savage) - (Def Leppard)
8) Down down (Rick Parfitt) - (Status Quo)
9) The Breathalyser (Rick Wakeman) 
10) Time (Rick Wright) - (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme - Songs by bands with a number in their name. No repeats unless we get stuck.

1) The Painted Desert (10000 Maniacs)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the E's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Early Morning Cold Taxi (The Who)
2) Early Morning Rain (Gordon Lightfoot)
3) Eat At Home (Paul McCartney)
4) Eat The Rich (Aerosmith)
5) Ebbtide (Earth and Fire)
6) Ebony and ivory (Paul McCartney and Stevie Wonder) 
7) Ebony eyes (Everly Brothers)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme - Songs by bands with a number in their name. No repeats unless we get stuck.

1) The Painted Desert (10000 Maniacs)
2) Red Red Wine ( UB 40)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme - Songs by bands with a number in their name. No repeats unless we get stuck.

1) The Painted Desert (10000 Maniacs)
2) Red Red Wine ( UB 40)
3) Going back to Indiana (Jackson Five)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme - Songs by bands with a number in their name. No repeats unless we get stuck.

1) The Painted Desert (10000 Maniacs)
2) Red Red Wine ( UB 40)
3) Going back to Indiana (Jackson Five)
4) The Life I Live (Q65 )


----------



## Open Book

New in-between theme - Songs by bands with a number in their name. No repeats unless we get stuck.

1) The Painted Desert (10000 Maniacs)
2) Red Red Wine ( UB 40)
3) Going back to Indiana (Jackson Five)
4) The Life I Live (Q65 )
5) Rock Lobster (The B-52's)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme - Songs by bands with a number in their name. No repeats unless we get stuck.

1) The Painted Desert (10000 Maniacs)
2) Red Red Wine ( UB 40)
3) Going back to Indiana (Jackson Five)
4) The Life I Live (Q65 )
5) Rock Lobster (The B-52s) 
6) Shambala (Three Dog Night)


----------



## Open Book

New in-between theme - Songs by bands with a number in their name. No repeats unless we get stuck.

1) The Painted Desert (10000 Maniacs)
2) Red Red Wine ( UB 40)
3) Going back to Indiana (Jackson Five)
4) The Life I Live (Q65 )
5) Rock Lobster (The B-52s)
6) Shambala (Three Dog Night)
7) I'm Not in Love (10cc)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme - Songs by bands with a number in their name. No repeats unless we get stuck.

1) The Painted Desert (10000 Maniacs)
2) Red Red Wine ( UB 40)
3) Going back to Indiana (Jackson Five)
4) The Life I Live (Q65 )
5) Rock Lobster (The B-52s)
6) Shambala (Three Dog Night)
7) I'm Not in Love (10cc)
8) One More Night (Maroon 5)


----------



## pianozach

New in-between theme - Songs by bands with a number in their name. No repeats unless we get stuck.

1) The Painted Desert (10000 Maniacs)
2) Red Red Wine (UB 40)
3) Going back to Indiana (Jackson Five)
4) The Life I Live (Q65)
5) Rock Lobster (The B-52s)
6) Shambala (Three Dog Night)
7) I'm Not in Love (10cc)
8) One More Night (Maroon 5)
9) Drury Lane to Broadway (101 Strings)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the E's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Early Morning Cold Taxi (The Who)
2) Early Morning Rain (Gordon Lightfoot)
3) East Virginia (Joan Baez)
4) Eat At Home (Paul McCartney)
5) Eat The Rich (Aerosmith)
6) Ebbtide (Earth and Fire)
7) Ebony and ivory (Paul McCartney and Stevie Wonder) 
8) Ebony eyes (Everly Brothers)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme - Songs by bands with a number in their name. No repeats unless we get stuck.

1) The Painted Desert (10000 Maniacs)
2) Red Red Wine (UB 40)
3) Going back to Indiana (Jackson Five)
4) The Life I Live (Q65)
5) Rock Lobster (The B-52s)
6) Shambala (Three Dog Night)
7) I'm Not in Love (10cc)
8) One More Night (Maroon 5)
9) Drury Lane to Broadway (101 Strings) 
10) December 1963 (Four Seasons)

I picked this theme, someone else can do the next.


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the E's...

Ascending alphabetical order. Reusing words in the title is fine, as long as each complete title is used only once.

Try not to advance through the alphabet too quickly, or we'll find our choices severely restricted as the list grows.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Early Morning Cold Taxi (The Who)
2) Early Morning Rain (Gordon Lightfoot)
3) East Virginia (Joan Baez)
4) Eat At Home (Paul McCartney)
5) Eat The Rich (Aerosmith)
6) Ebbtide (Earth and Fire)
7) Ebony and ivory (Paul McCartney and Stevie Wonder)
8) Ebony eyes (Everly Brothers) 
9) Echo Beach (Martha and the Muffins)


----------



## pianozach

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Early Morning Cold Taxi (The Who)
2) Early Morning Rain (Gordon Lightfoot)
3) Eastern Intrigue (Todd Rundgren)
4) East Virginia (Joan Baez)
5) Eat At Home (Paul McCartney)
6) Eat The Rich (Aerosmith)
7) Ebbtide (Earth and Fire)
8) Ebony and ivory (Paul McCartney and Stevie Wonder)
9) Ebony eyes (Everly Brothers) 
10) Echo Beach (Martha and the Muffins)


----------



## pianozach

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Echoes (Pink Floyd)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Echoes (Pink Floyd) 
2) Eddie (Styx)


----------



## pianozach

New in-between theme - "Wind", in the title of the song

1) Blowin' In the Wind (Bob Dylan)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in-between theme - "Wind", in the title of the song

1) Blowin' In the Wind (Bob Dylan) 
2) Cold Wind to Valhalla (Jethro Tull)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme - "Wind", in the title of the song

1) Blowin' In the Wind (Bob Dylan)
2) Cold Wind to Valhalla (Jethro Tull) 
3) I talk to the Wind (King Crimson)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) E-bow the letter (REM)
2) Echoes (Pink Floyd)
3) Eddie (Styx)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in-between theme - "Wind", in the title of the song

1) Blowin' In the Wind (Bob Dylan)
2) Cold Wind to Valhalla (Jethro Tull)
3) I talk to the Wind (King Crimson) 
4) Wind of Change (Bee Gees)


----------



## pianozach

New in-between theme - "Wind", in the title of the song

1) Blowin' In the Wind (Bob Dylan)
2) Cold Wind to Valhalla (Jethro Tull)
3) I talk to the Wind (King Crimson) 
4) Wind of Change (Bee Gees)
5) Dust in the Wind (Kansas)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) E-bow the letter (REM)
2) Echoes (Pink Floyd)
3) Eddie (Styx)
4) Eight Days a Week (Beatles)


----------



## Open Book

pianozach said:


> New in-between theme - "Wind", in the title of the song
> 
> 1) Blowin' In the Wind (Bob Dylan)
> 2) Cold Wind to Valhalla (Jethro Tull)
> 3) I talk to the Wind (King Crimson)
> 4) Wind of Change (Bee Gees)
> 5) Dust in the Wind (Kansas)
> 6) Against the Wind (Bob Seger)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme - "Wind", in the title of the song

1) Blowin' In the Wind (Bob Dylan)
2) Cold Wind to Valhalla (Jethro Tull)
3) I talk to the Wind (King Crimson)
4) Wind of Change (Bee Gees)
5) Dust in the Wind (Kansas)
6) Against the Wind (Bob Seger) 
7) Wind of Change (Scorpions)



obviously not the same as #4.


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) E-bow the letter (REM)
2) Echoes (Pink Floyd)
3) Eddie (Styx)
4) Egyptian reggae (Jonathan Richman)
5) Eight Days a Week (Beatles)


----------



## pianozach

New in-between theme - "Wind", in the title of the song

1) Blowin' In the Wind (Bob Dylan)
2) Cold Wind to Valhalla (Jethro Tull)
3) I talk to the Wind (King Crimson)
4) Wind of Change (Bee Gees)
5) Dust in the Wind (Kansas)
6) Against the Wind (Bob Seger) 
7) Wind of Change (Scorpions)
8) Dust in the Wind (Todd Rundgren)

obviously not the same as #5


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme - "Wind", in the title of the song

1) Blowin' In the Wind (Bob Dylan)
2) Cold Wind to Valhalla (Jethro Tull)
3) I talk to the Wind (King Crimson)
4) Wind of Change (Bee Gees)
5) Dust in the Wind (Kansas)
6) Against the Wind (Bob Seger)
7) Wind of Change (Scorpions)
8) Dust in the Wind (Todd Rundgren)
9) Gust of Wind (Pharrell Williams)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in-between theme - "Wind", in the title of the song

1) Blowin' In the Wind (Bob Dylan)
2) Cold Wind to Valhalla (Jethro Tull)
3) I talk to the Wind (King Crimson)
4) Wind of Change (Bee Gees)
5) Dust in the Wind (Kansas)
6) Against the Wind (Bob Seger)
7) Wind of Change (Scorpions)
8) Dust in the Wind (Todd Rundgren)
9) Gust of Wind (Pharrell Williams)
10) Winds of Change (Fleetwood Mac)

obviously not the same as numbers 4 and 7


----------



## Shaughnessy

New In-Between Theme = All "Micks" All the Time - Mick, Mickey, Micky

Artists named "Mick", "Mickey", or "Micky"

Groups with members named "Mick", "Mickey", or "Mickey" - (NOTE: list member after group)

Song titles and lyrics which contain the name "Mick", "Mickey", or "Mickey"

1) London Calling (The Clash) (Mick Jones)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) E-bow the letter (REM)
2) Echoes (Pink Floyd)
3) Eddie (Styx)
4) Eddie, Are You Kidding? (Frank Zappa)
5) Egyptian reggae (Jonathan Richman)
6) Eight Days a Week (Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

New In-Between Theme = All "Micks" All the Time - Mick, Mickey, Micky

Artists named "Mick", "Mickey", or "Micky"

Groups with members named "Mick", "Mickey", or "Mickey" - (NOTE: list member after group)

Song titles and lyrics which contain the name "Mick", "Mickey", or "Mickey"

1) London Calling (The Clash) (Mick Jones)
2) I Can't Get No Satisfaction ( Mick Jagger) Rolling Stones


----------



## Art Rock

New In-Between Theme = All "Micks" All the Time - Mick, Mickey, Micky

Artists named "Mick", "Mickey", or "Micky"

Groups with members named "Mick", "Mickey", or "Mickey" - (NOTE: list member after group)

Song titles and lyrics which contain the name "Mick", "Mickey", or "Mickey"

1) London Calling (The Clash) (Mick Jones)
2) I Can't Get No Satisfaction ( Mick Jagger) Rolling Stones 
3) The legend of Xanadu (Dave Dee, Beaky, Dozy, Tich, Mick)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) E-bow the letter (REM)
2) Echoes (Pink Floyd)
3) Eddie (Styx)
4) Eddie, Are You Kidding? (Frank Zappa)
5) Egyptian reggae (Jonathan Richman)
6) Eight Days a Week (Beatles) 
7) Eleanor Rigby (Beatles)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New In-Between Theme = All "Micks" All the Time - Mick, Mickey, Micky

Artists named "Mick", "Mickey", or "Micky"

Groups with members named "Mick", "Mickey", or "Mickey" - (NOTE: list member after group)

Song titles and lyrics which contain the name "Mick", "Mickey", or "Mickey"

1) London Calling (The Clash) (Mick Jones)
2) I Can't Get No Satisfaction ( Mick Jagger) Rolling Stones
3) The legend of Xanadu (Dave Dee, Beaky, Dozy, Tich, Mick)
4) Love Is Strange (Mickey and Sylvia)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) E-bow the letter (REM)
2) Echoes (Pink Floyd)
3) Eddie (Styx)
4) Eddie, Are You Kidding? (Frank Zappa)
5) Education (The Kinks)
6) Egyptian reggae (Jonathan Richman)
7) Eight Days a Week (Beatles)
8) Eleanor Rigby (Beatles)


----------



## Art Rock

New In-Between Theme = All "Micks" All the Time - Mick, Mickey, Micky

Artists named "Mick", "Mickey", or "Micky"

Groups with members named "Mick", "Mickey", or "Mickey" - (NOTE: list member after group)

Song titles and lyrics which contain the name "Mick", "Mickey", or "Mickey"

1) London Calling (The Clash) (Mick Jones)
2) I Can't Get No Satisfaction ( Mick Jagger) Rolling Stones
3) The legend of Xanadu (Dave Dee, Beaky, Dozy, Tich, Mick)
4) Love Is Strange (Mickey and Sylvia) 
5) Slaughter on 10th Avenue (Mick Ronson)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New In-Between Theme = All "Micks" All the Time - Mick, Mickey, Micky

Artists named "Mick", "Mickey", or "Micky"

Groups with members named "Mick", "Mickey", or "Mickey" - (NOTE: list member after group)

Song titles and lyrics which contain the name "Mick", "Mickey", or "Mickey"

1) London Calling (The Clash) (Mick Jones)
2) I Can't Get No Satisfaction ( Mick Jagger) Rolling Stones
3) The legend of Xanadu (Dave Dee, Beaky, Dozy, Tich, Mick)
4) Love Is Strange (Mickey and Sylvia)
5) Slaughter on 10th Avenue (Mick Ronson)
6) Last Train to Clarksville (The Monkees) (Mickey Dolenz)


----------



## Rogerx

New In-Between Theme = All "Micks" All the Time - Mick, Mickey, Micky

Artists named "Mick", "Mickey", or "Micky"

Groups with members named "Mick", "Mickey", or "Mickey" - (NOTE: list member after group)

Song titles and lyrics which contain the name "Mick", "Mickey", or "Mickey"

1) London Calling (The Clash) (Mick Jones)
2) I Can't Get No Satisfaction ( Mick Jagger) Rolling Stones
3) The legend of Xanadu (Dave Dee, Beaky, Dozy, Tich, Mick)
4) Love Is Strange (Mickey and Sylvia)
5) Slaughter on 10th Avenue (Mick Ronson)
6) Last Train to Clarksville (The Monkees) (Mickey Dolenz)
7) Should I stay or should I go?( The Clash ) Mick Jones)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Rogerx said:


> New In-Between Theme = All "Micks" All the Time - Mick, Mickey, Micky
> 
> Artists named "Mick", "Mickey", or "Micky"
> 
> Groups with members named "Mick", "Mickey", or "Mickey" - (NOTE: list member after group)
> 
> Song titles and lyrics which contain the name "Mick", "Mickey", or "Mickey"
> 
> *1) London Calling (The Clash) (Mick Jones)*
> 2) I Can't Get No Satisfaction ( Mick Jagger) Rolling Stones
> 3) The legend of Xanadu (Dave Dee, Beaky, Dozy, Tich, Mick)
> 4) Love Is Strange (Mickey and Sylvia)
> 5) Slaughter on 10th Avenue (Mick Ronson)
> 6) Last Train to Clarksville (The Monkees) (Mickey Dolenz)
> *7) Should I stay or should I go?( The Clash ) Mick Jones)*


*Number 7 is disqualified - Mick Jones of the Clash was named in number 1 -*

Artists named "Mick", "Mickey", or "Micky"

Groups with members named "Mick", "Mickey", or "Mickey" - (NOTE: list member after group)

Song titles and lyrics which contain the name "Mick", "Mickey", or "Mickey"

1) London Calling (The Clash) (Mick Jones)
2) I Can't Get No Satisfaction ( Mick Jagger) Rolling Stones
3) The legend of Xanadu (Dave Dee, Beaky, Dozy, Tich, Mick)
4) Love Is Strange (Mickey and Sylvia)
5) Slaughter on 10th Avenue (Mick Ronson)
6) Last Train to Clarksville (The Monkees) (Mickey Dolenz)


----------



## Azol

Artists named "Mick", "Mickey", or "Micky"

Groups with members named "Mick", "Mickey", or "Mickey" - (NOTE: list member after group)

Song titles and lyrics which contain the name "Mick", "Mickey", or "Mickey"

1) London Calling (The Clash) (Mick Jones)
2) I Can't Get No Satisfaction ( Mick Jagger) Rolling Stones
3) The legend of Xanadu (Dave Dee, Beaky, Dozy, Tich, Mick)
4) Love Is Strange (Mickey and Sylvia)
5) Slaughter on 10th Avenue (Mick Ronson)
6) Last Train to Clarksville (The Monkees) (Mickey Dolenz)
7) Terrapin Station (Grateful Dead) (Mickey Hart)


----------



## Art Rock

Artists named "Mick", "Mickey", or "Micky"

Groups with members named "Mick", "Mickey", or "Mickey" - (NOTE: list member after group)

Song titles and lyrics which contain the name "Mick", "Mickey", or "Mickey"

1) London Calling (The Clash) (Mick Jones)
2) I Can't Get No Satisfaction ( Mick Jagger) Rolling Stones
3) The legend of Xanadu (Dave Dee, Beaky, Dozy, Tich, Mick)
4) Love Is Strange (Mickey and Sylvia)
5) Slaughter on 10th Avenue (Mick Ronson)
6) Last Train to Clarksville (The Monkees) (Mickey Dolenz)
7) Terrapin Station (Grateful Dead) (Mickey Hart) 
8) Hey Mickey (Toni Basil)


----------



## Open Book

Artists named "Mick", "Mickey", or "Micky"

Groups with members named "Mick", "Mickey", or "Mickey" - (NOTE: list member after group)

Song titles and lyrics which contain the name "Mick", "Mickey", or "Mickey"

1) London Calling (The Clash) (Mick Jones)
2) I Can't Get No Satisfaction ( Mick Jagger) Rolling Stones
3) The legend of Xanadu (Dave Dee, Beaky, Dozy, Tich, Mick)
4) Love Is Strange (Mickey and Sylvia)
5) Slaughter on 10th Avenue (Mick Ronson)
6) Last Train to Clarksville (The Monkees) (Mickey Dolenz)
7) Terrapin Station (Grateful Dead) (Mickey Hart)
8) Hey Mickey (Toni Basil)
9) You Really Got Me (The Kinks, Mick Avory)


----------



## Rogerx

Artists named "Mick", "Mickey", or "Micky"

Groups with members named "Mick", "Mickey", or "Mickey" - (NOTE: list member after group)

Song titles and lyrics which contain the name "Mick", "Mickey", or "Mickey"

1) London Calling (The Clash) (Mick Jones)
2) I Can't Get No Satisfaction ( Mick Jagger) Rolling Stones
3) The legend of Xanadu (Dave Dee, Beaky, Dozy, Tich, Mick)
4) Love Is Strange (Mickey and Sylvia)
5) Slaughter on 10th Avenue (Mick Ronson)
6) Last Train to Clarksville (The Monkees) (Mickey Dolenz)
7) Terrapin Station (Grateful Dead) (Mickey Hart)
8) Hey Mickey (Toni Basil)
9) You Really Got Me (The Kinks, Mick Avory)
10) Bare Trees ( Fleetwood Mack)Mick Fleetwood

Anyone can choose next theme


----------



## Art Rock

We're still at #10 for this one.


----------



## Art Rock

Artists named "Mick", "Mickey", or "Micky"

Groups with members named "Mick", "Mickey", or "Mickey" - (NOTE: list member after group)

Song titles and lyrics which contain the name "Mick", "Mickey", or "Mickey"

1) London Calling (The Clash) (Mick Jones)
2) I Can't Get No Satisfaction ( Mick Jagger) Rolling Stones
3) The legend of Xanadu (Dave Dee, Beaky, Dozy, Tich, Mick)
4) Love Is Strange (Mickey and Sylvia)
5) Slaughter on 10th Avenue (Mick Ronson)
6) Last Train to Clarksville (The Monkees) (Mickey Dolenz)
7) Terrapin Station (Grateful Dead) (Mickey Hart)
8) Hey Mickey (Toni Basil)
9) You Really Got Me (The Kinks, Mick Avory)
10) Oh well (Fleetwood Mac) (Mick Fleetwood)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme:

Alliterating song titles. The complete song title must alliterate (The Bad Boys does not qualify).

1) Swan song (Lana del Rey)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) E-bow the letter (REM)
2) Echoes (Pink Floyd)
3) Eddie (Styx)
4) Eddie, Are You Kidding? (Frank Zappa)
5) Education (The Kinks)
6) Egyptian reggae (Jonathan Richman)
7) Eight Days a Week (Beatles)
8) Eleanor Rigby (Beatles) 
9) Elected (Alice Cooper)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in-between theme:

Alliterating song titles. The complete song title must alliterate (The Bad Boys does not qualify).

1) Swan song (Lana del Rey)
2) Something So Strong (Crowded House)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) E-bow the letter (REM)
2) Echoes (Pink Floyd)
3) Eddie (Styx)
4) Eddie, Are You Kidding? (Frank Zappa)
5) Education (The Kinks)
6) Egyptian reggae (Jonathan Richman)
7) Eight Days a Week (Beatles)
8) Eight Miles High (The Byrds)
9) Eleanor Rigby (Beatles)
10) Elected (Alice Cooper)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme:

Alliterating song titles. The complete song title must alliterate (The Bad Boys does not qualify).

1) Swan song (Lana del Rey)
2) Something So Strong (Crowded House) 
3) Mad man moon (Genesis)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1)Effervescing Elephant (Syd Barrett)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in-between theme:

Alliterating song titles. The complete song title must alliterate (The Bad Boys does not qualify).

1) Swan song (Lana del Rey)
2) Something So Strong (Crowded House)
3) Mad man moon (Genesis)
4) Turn! Turn! Turn! (The Byrds)


----------



## pianozach

New in-between theme:

Alliterating song titles. The complete song title must alliterate (The Bad Boys does not qualify).

1) Swan song (Lana del Rey)
2) Something So Strong (Crowded House)
3) Mad man moon (Genesis)
4) Turn! Turn! Turn! (The Byrds)
5) Peter Percival Patterson's Pet Pig Porky (The Monkees)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Effervescing Elephant (Syd Barrett)
2) Eine Kleine Middle Klasse Musik (The Rutles)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Effervescing Elephant (Syd Barrett)
2) Eine Kleine Middle Klasse Musik (The Rutles) 
3) Electric avenue (Eddy Grant)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in-between theme:

Alliterating song titles. The complete song title must alliterate (The Bad Boys does not qualify).

1) Swan song (Lana del Rey)
2) Something So Strong (Crowded House)
3) Mad man moon (Genesis)
4) Turn! Turn! Turn! (The Byrds)
5) Peter Percival Patterson's Pet Pig Porky (The Monkees)
6) Alligator Aviator Autopilot Antimatter (REM)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme:

Alliterating song titles. The complete song title must alliterate (The Bad Boys does not qualify).

1) Swan song (Lana del Rey)
2) Something So Strong (Crowded House)
3) Mad man moon (Genesis)
4) Turn! Turn! Turn! (The Byrds)
5) Peter Percival Patterson's Pet Pig Porky (The Monkees) 
6) Alligator Aviator Autopilot Antimatter (REM) 
7) Little Lies (Fleetwood Mac)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Effervescing Elephant (Syd Barrett)
2) Eight Line Poem (David Bowie)
3) Eine Kleine Middle Klasse Musik (The Rutles)
4) Electric avenue (Eddy Grant)


----------



## SanAntone

New in-between theme:

Alliterating song titles. The complete song title must alliterate (The Bad Boys does not qualify).

1) Swan song (Lana del Rey)
2) Something So Strong (Crowded House)
3) Mad man moon (Genesis)
4) Turn! Turn! Turn! (The Byrds)
5) Peter Percival Patterson's Pet Pig Porky (The Monkees)
6) Alligator Aviator Autopilot Antimatter (REM) 
7) Anyway, Anyhow, Anywhere (The Who)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in-between theme:

Alliterating song titles. The complete song title must alliterate (The Bad Boys does not qualify).

1) Swan song (Lana del Rey)
2) Something So Strong (Crowded House)
3) Mad man moon (Genesis)
4) Turn! Turn! Turn! (The Byrds)
5) Peter Percival Patterson's Pet Pig Porky (The Monkees)
6) Alligator Aviator Autopilot Antimatter (REM)
7) Anyway, Anyhow, Anywhere (The Who)
8) Tiptoe Through The Tulips (Tiny Tim) - Bonus Points for adding an alliterative artist - :lol:


----------



## Art Rock

Board correction:



New in-between theme:

Alliterating song titles. The complete song title must alliterate (The Bad Boys does not qualify).

1) Swan song (Lana del Rey)
2) Something So Strong (Crowded House)
3) Mad man moon (Genesis)
4) Turn! Turn! Turn! (The Byrds)
5) Peter Percival Patterson's Pet Pig Porky (The Monkees)
6) Alligator Aviator Autopilot Antimatter (REM)
7) Little Lies (Fleetwood Mac) 
8) Anyway, Anyhow, Anywhere (The Who)
9) Tiptoe Through The Tulips (Tiny Tim)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Effervescing Elephant (Syd Barrett)
2) Eight Line Poem (David Bowie)
3) Eine Kleine Middle Klasse Musik (The Rutles)
4) Electric avenue (Eddy Grant) 
5) Electric Barbarella (Duran Duran)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Effervescing Elephant (Syd Barrett)
2) Eight Line Poem (David Bowie)
3) Eine Kleine Middle Klasse Musik (The Rutles)
4) Electric Avenue (Eddy Grant)
5) Electric Barbarella (Duran Duran)
6) Electric Funeral (Black Sabbath)


----------



## Open Book

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Effervescing Elephant (Syd Barrett)
2) Eight Line Poem (David Bowie)
3) Eine Kleine Middle Klasse Musik (The Rutles)
4) Electric Avenue (Eddy Grant)
5) Electric Barbarella (Duran Duran)
6) Electric Funeral (Black Sabbath)
7) Emotion in Motion (Ric Okasek)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Effervescing Elephant (Syd Barrett)
2) Eight Line Poem (David Bowie)
3) Eine Kleine Middle Klasse Musik (The Rutles)
4) Electric Avenue (Eddy Grant)
5) Electric Barbarella (Duran Duran)
6) Electric Funeral (Black Sabbath)
7) Elegy for Dunkirk (Jeff Beck)
8) Emotion in Motion (Ric Ocasek)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme:

Alliterating song titles. The complete song title must alliterate (The Bad Boys does not qualify).

1) Swan song (Lana del Rey)
2) Something So Strong (Crowded House)
3) Mad man moon (Genesis)
4) Turn! Turn! Turn! (The Byrds)
5) Peter Percival Patterson's Pet Pig Porky (The Monkees)
6) Alligator Aviator Autopilot Antimatter (REM)
7) Little Lies (Fleetwood Mac) 
8) Anyway, Anyhow, Anywhere (The Who)
9) Tiptoe Through The Tulips (Tiny Tim)
10) Gimme! Gimme! Gimme! (A Man After Midnight)".( ABBA)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Rogerx said:


> New in-between theme:
> 
> *Alliterating song titles. The complete song title must alliterate* (The Bad Boys does not qualify).
> 
> 1) Swan song (Lana del Rey)
> 2) Something So Strong (Crowded House)
> 3) Mad man moon (Genesis)
> 4) Turn! Turn! Turn! (The Byrds)
> 5) Peter Percival Patterson's Pet Pig Porky (The Monkees)
> 6) Alligator Aviator Autopilot Antimatter (REM)
> 7) Little Lies (Fleetwood Mac)
> 8) Anyway, Anyhow, Anywhere (The Who)
> 9) Tiptoe Through The Tulips (Tiny Tim)
> *10) Gimme! Gimme! Gimme! (A Man After Midnight)"*.( ABBA)


*Number 10 is disqualified* - *"The complete song title must alliterate"* -

"(A Man After Midnight)" is part of the tune's official title -

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gimme!_Gimme!_Gimme!_(A_Man_After_Midnight) and is most definitely not alliterative...

Thus the following is still in play -

New in-between theme:

Alliterating song titles. The complete song title must alliterate (The Bad Boys does not qualify).

1) Swan song (Lana del Rey)
2) Something So Strong (Crowded House)
3) Mad man moon (Genesis)
4) Turn! Turn! Turn! (The Byrds)
5) Peter Percival Patterson's Pet Pig Porky (The Monkees)
6) Alligator Aviator Autopilot Antimatter (REM)
7) Little Lies (Fleetwood Mac)
8) Anyway, Anyhow, Anywhere (The Who)
9) Tiptoe Through The Tulips (Tiny Tim)


----------



## Rogerx

Number 10 is disqualified - "The complete song title must alliterate"

"(A Man After Midnight)" is part of the tune's official title -

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gimme!_Gimme!_Gimme!_(A_Man_After_Midnight) and is most definitely not alliterative...

Thus the following is still in play -

New in-between theme:

Alliterating song titles. The complete song title must alliterate (The Bad Boys does not qualify).

1) Swan song (Lana del Rey)
2) Something So Strong (Crowded House)
3) Mad man moon (Genesis)
4) Turn! Turn! Turn! (The Byrds)
5) Peter Percival Patterson's Pet Pig Porky (The Monkees)
6) Alligator Aviator Autopilot Antimatter (REM)
7) Little Lies (Fleetwood Mac)
8) Anyway, Anyhow, Anywhere (The Who)
9) Tiptoe Through The Tulips (Tiny Tim)
10) Sugar, Sugar (The Archies )


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: gone 


1) After You’ve Gone ( Benny Goodman)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Effervescing Elephant (Syd Barrett)
2) Eight Line Poem (David Bowie)
3) Eine Kleine Middle Klasse Musik (The Rutles)
4) Electric Avenue (Eddy Grant)
5) Electric Barbarella (Duran Duran)
6) Electric Funeral (Black Sabbath)
7) Elegy for Dunkirk (Jeff Beck)
8) El Lute (Boney M)
9) Emotion in Motion (Ric Ocasek)


----------



## SanAntone

New in-between theme: gone


1) After You’ve Gone ( Benny Goodman) 
2) The Thrill is Gone (B.B. King)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: gone


1) After You’ve Gone ( Benny Goodman) 
2) The Thrill is Gone (B.B. King)
3) Everyone's Gone To The Moon ( Jonathan King)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Effervescing Elephant (Syd Barrett)
2) Eight Line Poem (David Bowie)
3) Eine Kleine Middle Klasse Musik (The Rutles)
4) Electric Avenue (Eddy Grant)
5) Electric Barbarella (Duran Duran)
6) Electric Funeral (Black Sabbath)
7) Elegy for Dunkirk (Jeff Beck)
8) El Lute (Boney M)
9) Emotion in Motion (Ric Ocasek)
10) Emotional Rescue (The Roiling Stones)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Emotion Detector (Rush)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in-between theme: gone


1) After You’ve Gone ( Benny Goodman)
2) The Thrill is Gone (B.B. King)
3) Everyone's Gone To The Moon ( Jonathan King)
4) Gone With The Wind (Sun Ra)


----------



## Open Book

New in-between theme: gone


1) After You’ve Gone ( Benny Goodman)
2) The Thrill is Gone (B.B. King)
3) Everyone's Gone To The Moon ( Jonathan King)
4) Gone With The Wind (Sun Ra)
5) She's Gone (Eric Clapton)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Embarrassment (Madness)
2) Emotion Detector (Rush)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in-between theme: gone


1) After You’ve Gone ( Benny Goodman)
2) The Thrill is Gone (B.B. King)
3) Everyone's Gone To The Moon ( Jonathan King)
4) Gone With The Wind (Sun Ra)
5) She's Gone (Eric Clapton)
6) Gone With My Wind (Dead Kennedys)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Embarrassment (Madness)
2) Embraceable You (Frank Sinatra)
3) Emotion Detector (Rush)


----------



## Azol

New in-between theme: gone


1) After You’ve Gone ( Benny Goodman)
2) The Thrill is Gone (B.B. King)
3) Everyone's Gone To The Moon ( Jonathan King)
4) Gone With The Wind (Sun Ra)
5) She's Gone (Eric Clapton)
6) Gone With My Wind (Dead Kennedys) 
7) Going, Going, Gone (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in-between theme: gone


1) After You’ve Gone ( Benny Goodman)
2) The Thrill is Gone (B.B. King)
3) Everyone's Gone To The Moon ( Jonathan King)
4) Gone With The Wind (Sun Ra)
5) She's Gone (Eric Clapton)
6) Gone With My Wind (Dead Kennedys)
7) Going, Going, Gone (Bob Dylan)
8) Since You've Been Gone (Rainbow)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: gone


1) After You’ve Gone ( Benny Goodman)
2) The Thrill is Gone (B.B. King)
3) Everyone's Gone To The Moon ( Jonathan King)
4) Gone With The Wind (Sun Ra)
5) She's Gone (Eric Clapton)
6) Gone With My Wind (Dead Kennedys)
7) Going, Going, Gone (Bob Dylan)
8) Since You've Been Gone (Rainbow)
9) Love Is Here and Now You're Gone ( The Supremes)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in-between theme: gone


1) After You’ve Gone ( Benny Goodman)
2) The Thrill is Gone (B.B. King)
3) Everyone's Gone To The Moon ( Jonathan King)
4) Gone With The Wind (Sun Ra)
5) She's Gone (Eric Clapton)
6) Gone With My Wind (Dead Kennedys)
7) Going, Going, Gone (Bob Dylan)
8) Since You've Been Gone (Rainbow)
9) Love Is Here and Now You're Gone ( The Supremes)
10) Already Gone (The Eagles)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Embarrassment (Madness)
2) Embraceable You (Frank Sinatra)
3) Emotion Detector (Rush) 
4) Empty chairs (Don McLean)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in-between theme: Lyrics which contain the word "Hey"...

If it's not obvious from the title add a few words relating to the reference after the band's name...

1) Black Dog (Led Zeppelin) (Hey hey mama said the way you move)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Embarrassment (Madness)
2) Embraceable You (Frank Sinatra)
3) Embryo (Pink Floyd)
3) Emotion Detector (Rush)
4) Empty chairs (Don McLean)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme: Lyrics which contain the word "Hey"...

If it's not obvious from the title add a few words relating to the reference after the band's name...

1) Black Dog (Led Zeppelin) (Hey hey mama said the way you move) 
2) Hey Jude (Beatles)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Embarrassment (Madness)
2) Embraceable You (Frank Sinatra)
3) Embryo (Pink Floyd)
3) Emotion Detector (Rush)
4) Empty chairs (Don McLean) 
5) End of the world (Blackfield)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in-between theme: Lyrics which contain the word "Hey"...

If it's not obvious from the title add a few words relating to the reference after the band's name...

1) Black Dog (Led Zeppelin) (Hey hey mama said the way you move)
2) Hey Jude (Beatles)
3) Get Off of My Cloud (The Rolling Stones) (Hey (hey) You (you) Get off of my cloud)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: Lyrics which contain the word "Hey"...

If it's not obvious from the title add a few words relating to the reference after the band's name...

1) Black Dog (Led Zeppelin) (Hey hey mama said the way you move) 
2) Hey Jude (Beatles)
3) Get Off of My Cloud (The Rolling Stones) (Hey (hey) You (you) Get off of my cloud)
4) Hey Paula (Paul & Paula)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Embarrassment (Madness)
2) Embraceable You (Frank Sinatra)
3) Embryo (Pink Floyd)
3) Emotion Detector (Rush)
4) Empty chairs (Don McLean)
5) Enchanting Ghost (Sufjan Stevens)
5) End of the world (Blackfield)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Embarrassment (Madness)
2) Embraceable You (Frank Sinatra)
3) Embryo (Pink Floyd)
4) Embryonic Journey (Jefferson Airplane)
5) Emotion Detector (Rush)
6) Empty chairs (Don McLean)
7) Enchanting Ghost (Sufjan Stevens)
8) End of the world (Blackfield)


----------



## pianozach

New in-between theme: Lyrics which contain the word "Hey"...

If it's not obvious from the title add a few words relating to the reference after the band's name...

1) Black Dog (Led Zeppelin) (Hey hey mama said the way you move) 
2) Hey Jude (Beatles)
3) Get Off of My Cloud (The Rolling Stones) (Hey (hey) You (you) Get off of my cloud)
4) Hey Paula (Paul & Paula)
5) My My Hey Hey (Neil Young)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Embarrassment (Madness)
2) Embraceable You (Frank Sinatra)
3) Embryo (Pink Floyd)
4) Embryonic Journey (Jefferson Airplane)
5) Emotion Detector (Rush)
6) Empty chairs (Don McLean)
7) Enchanting Ghost (Sufjan Stevens)
8) End of the world (Blackfield) 
9) Englishman in New York (Sting)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme: Lyrics which contain the word "Hey"...

If it's not obvious from the title add a few words relating to the reference after the band's name...

1) Black Dog (Led Zeppelin) (Hey hey mama said the way you move)
2) Hey Jude (Beatles)
3) Get Off of My Cloud (The Rolling Stones) (Hey (hey) You (you) Get off of my cloud)
4) Hey Paula (Paul & Paula)
5) My My Hey Hey (Neil Young) 
6) Hey you (Pink Floyd)


----------



## pianozach

New in-between theme: Lyrics which contain the word "Hey"...

If it's not obvious from the title add a few words relating to the reference after the band's name...

1) Black Dog (Led Zeppelin) (Hey hey mama said the way you move)
2) Hey Jude (Beatles)
3) Get Off of My Cloud (The Rolling Stones) (Hey (hey) You (you) Get off of my cloud)
4) Hey Paula (Paul & Paula)
5) My My Hey Hey (Neil Young) 
6) Hey you (Pink Floyd)
7) Kansas City/Hey, Hey, Hey, Hey (The Beatles)


----------



## Open Book

New in-between theme: Lyrics which contain the word "Hey"...

If it's not obvious from the title add a few words relating to the reference after the band's name...

1) Black Dog (Led Zeppelin) (Hey hey mama said the way you move)
2) Hey Jude (Beatles)
3) Get Off of My Cloud (The Rolling Stones) (Hey (hey) You (you) Get off of my cloud)
4) Hey Paula (Paul & Paula)
5) My My Hey Hey (Neil Young)
6) Hey you (Pink Floyd)
7) Kansas City/Hey, Hey, Hey, Hey (The Beatles)
8) Carrie Anne (The Hollies)

_Hey, Carrie Anne, what's your game now?
Can anybody play?_


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in-between theme: Lyrics which contain the word "Hey"...

If it's not obvious from the title add a few words relating to the reference after the band's name...

1) Black Dog (Led Zeppelin) (Hey hey mama said the way you move)
2) Hey Jude (Beatles)
3) Get Off of My Cloud (The Rolling Stones) (Hey (hey) You (you) Get off of my cloud)
4) Hey Paula (Paul & Paula)
5) My My Hey Hey (Neil Young)
6) Hey you (Pink Floyd)
7) Kansas City/Hey, Hey, Hey, Hey (The Beatles)
8) Carrie Anne (The Hollies)
9) Hey Ho, Let's Go! (The Ramones)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme: Lyrics which contain the word "Hey"...

If it's not obvious from the title add a few words relating to the reference after the band's name...

1) Black Dog (Led Zeppelin) (Hey hey mama said the way you move)
2) Hey Jude (Beatles)
3) Get Off of My Cloud (The Rolling Stones) (Hey (hey) You (you) Get off of my cloud)
4) Hey Paula (Paul & Paula)
5) My My Hey Hey (Neil Young)
6) Hey you (Pink Floyd)
7) Kansas City/Hey, Hey, Hey, Hey (The Beatles)
8) Carrie Anne (The Hollies)
9) Hey Ho, Let's Go! (The Ramones) 
10) Na Na Hey Hey Kiss Him Goodbye (Steam)

New topic up for grabs.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Embarrassment (Madness)
2) Embraceable You (Frank Sinatra)
3) Embryo (Pink Floyd)
4) Embryonic Journey (Jefferson Airplane)
5) Emotion Detector (Rush)
6) Empty chairs (Don McLean)
7) Enchanting Ghost (Sufjan Stevens)
8) End of the Line (The Traveling Wilburys)
9) End of the world (Blackfield)
10) Englishman in New York (Sting)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in-between theme: All "Eddie's" All The Time - 

Artist with the names Eddie...

Song title or lyrics contain the word "Eddie" - One "E" - Two "D's" - One "I" - and One "E" at the 
end...

No "Ed" - No "Edward" Just "Eddie"

1) Do Anything You Want To Do (Eddie and the Hot Rods)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme: All "Eddie's" All The Time -

Artist with the names Eddie...

Song title or lyrics contain the word "Eddie" - One "E" - Two "D's" - One "I" - and One "E" at the end...

1) Do Anything You Want To Do (Eddie and the Hot Rods) 
2) Man from Manhattan (Eddie Howell)

If you don't know it, here you go (Freddie Mercury and Brian May as guest stars on the recording):


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in-between theme: All "Eddie's" All The Time -

Artist with the name Eddie...

Song title or lyrics contain the word "Eddie" - One "E" - Two "D's" - One "I" - and One "E" at the end...

1) Do Anything You Want To Do (Eddie and the Hot Rods)
2) Man from Manhattan (Eddie Howell)
3) Keep It Warm (Flo & Eddie)


----------



## pianozach

New in-between theme: All "Eddie's" All The Time -

Artist with the name Eddie...

Song title or lyrics contain the word "Eddie" - One "E" - Two "D's" - One "I" - and One "E" at the end...

1) Do Anything You Want To Do (Eddie and the Hot Rods)
2) Man from Manhattan (Eddie Howell)
3) Keep It Warm (Flo & Eddie)
4) Yes Sir, That's My Baby! (Eddie Cantor)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) English Tea (Paul McCartney)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in-between theme: All "Eddie's" All The Time -

Artist with the name Eddie...

Song title or lyrics contain the word "Eddie" - One "E" - Two "D's" - One "I" - and One "E" at the end...

1) Do Anything You Want To Do (Eddie and the Hot Rods)
2) Man from Manhattan (Eddie Howell)
3) Keep It Warm (Flo & Eddie)
4) Yes Sir, That's My Baby! (Eddie Cantor)
5) Black (Pearl Jam) (Eddie Vedder)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) England My England (Alan Price)
1) English Tea (Paul McCartney)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) England My England (Alan Price)
2) English Tea (Paul McCartney)
3) *The Entertainer* (Billy Joel)


----------



## pianozach

New in-between theme: All "Eddie's" All The Time -

Artist with the name Eddie...

Song title or lyrics contain the word "Eddie" - One "E" - Two "D's" - One "I" - and One "E" at the end...

1) Do Anything You Want To Do (Eddie and the Hot Rods)
2) Man from Manhattan (Eddie Howell)
3) Keep It Warm (Flo & Eddie)
4) Yes Sir, That's My Baby! (Eddie Cantor)
5) Black (Pearl Jam) (Eddie Vedder)
6) Being for the Benefit of Mr. Kite (Eddie Izzard)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) England My England (Alan Price)
2) English Civil War (The Clash)
3) English Tea (Paul McCartney)
4) The Entertainer (Billy Joel)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: All "Eddie's" All The Time -

Artist with the name Eddie...

Song title or lyrics contain the word "Eddie" - One "E" - Two "D's" - One "I" - and One "E" at the end...

1) Do Anything You Want To Do (Eddie and the Hot Rods)
2) Man from Manhattan (Eddie Howell)
3) Keep It Warm (Flo & Eddie)
4) Yes Sir, That's My Baby! (Eddie Cantor)
5) Black (Pearl Jam) (Eddie Vedder)
6) Being for the Benefit of Mr. Kite (Eddie Izzard)
7) Summertime Blues (Eddie Cochran)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) England My England (Alan Price)
2) English Civil War (The Clash)
3) English Tea (Paul McCartney)
4) Enjoy the silence (Depeche Mode)


The Entertainer (Billy Joel) starts with a T


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme: All "Eddie's" All The Time -

Artist with the name Eddie...

Song title or lyrics contain the word "Eddie" - One "E" - Two "D's" - One "I" - and One "E" at the end...

1) Do Anything You Want To Do (Eddie and the Hot Rods)
2) Man from Manhattan (Eddie Howell)
3) Keep It Warm (Flo & Eddie)
4) Yes Sir, That's My Baby! (Eddie Cantor)
5) Black (Pearl Jam) (Eddie Vedder)
6) Being for the Benefit of Mr. Kite (Eddie Izzard)
7) Summertime Blues (Eddie Cochran) 
8) Take me home tonight (Eddie Money)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: All "Eddie's" All The Time -

Artist with the name Eddie...

Song title or lyrics contain the word "Eddie" - One "E" - Two "D's" - One "I" - and One "E" at the end...

1) Do Anything You Want To Do (Eddie and the Hot Rods)
2) Man from Manhattan (Eddie Howell)
3) Keep It Warm (Flo & Eddie)
4) Yes Sir, That's My Baby! (Eddie Cantor)
5) Black (Pearl Jam) (Eddie Vedder)
6) Being for the Benefit of Mr. Kite (Eddie Izzard)
7) Summertime Blues (Eddie Cochran)
8) Take me home tonight (Eddie Money)
9) On the Street Where You Live( Eddie Fischer)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in-between theme: All "Eddie's" All The Time -

Artist with the name Eddie...

Song title or lyrics contain the word "Eddie" - One "E" - Two "D's" - One "I" - and One "E" at the end...

1) Do Anything You Want To Do (Eddie and the Hot Rods)
2) Man from Manhattan (Eddie Howell)
3) Keep It Warm (Flo & Eddie)
4) Yes Sir, That's My Baby! (Eddie Cantor)
5) Black (Pearl Jam) (Eddie Vedder)
6) Being for the Benefit of Mr. Kite (Eddie Izzard)
7) Summertime Blues (Eddie Cochran)
8) Take me home tonight (Eddie Money)
9) On the Street Where You Live( Eddie Fischer)
10) Jump (Van Halen) Eddie Van Halen


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in-between theme - Colors... Songs with specific colors in the title - 

Rules -

No color can be used more than once.

No title can contain more than one color.

Note: the word does not need to specifically refer to the color itself - see # 1 below for example.


1) Brass In Pocket (The Pretenders)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) England My England (Alan Price)
2) English Civil War (The Clash)
3) English Sunset (The Moody Blues)
3) English Tea (Paul McCartney)
4) Enjoy the silence (Depeche Mode)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme - Colors... Songs with colors in the title -

Rules -

No color can be used more than once.

No title can contain more than one color.

Note: the word does not need to specifically refer to the color itself - see # 1 below for example.


1) Brass In Pocket (The Pretenders)
2) True Colors ( Cyndi Lauper)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Rogerx said:


> New in-between theme - Colors... Songs with colors in the title -
> 
> Rules -
> 
> No color can be used more than once.
> 
> No title can contain more than one color.
> 
> Note: the word does not need to specifically refer to the color itself - see # 1 below for example.
> 
> 1) Brass In Pocket (The Pretenders)
> *2) True Colors ( Cyndi Lauper)*


I have to let this slide even though I'm greatly tempted to disqualify it because of the specificity of the two qualifiers but to be fair I can see how the theme was misunderstood but I have now amended it to -

New in-between theme - Colors... *Songs* *with specific colors in the title.*..


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in-between theme - Colors... Songs with colors in the title -

Rules -

No color can be used more than once.

No title can contain more than one color.

Note: the word does not need to specifically refer to the color itself - see # 1 below for example.


1) Brass In Pocket (The Pretenders)
2) True Colors ( Cyndi Lauper)
3) Pretty In Pink (The Psychedelic Furs)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme - Colors... Songs with colors in the title -

Rules -

No color can be used more than once.

No title can contain more than one color.

Note: the word does not need to specifically refer to the color itself - see # 1 below for example.

1) Brass In Pocket (The Pretenders)
2) True Colors ( Cyndi Lauper)
3) Pretty In Pink (The Psychedelic Furs)
4) Purple Haze ( Jimi Hendrix) I understood it wrong indeed .


----------



## pianozach

New in-between theme - Colors... Songs with colors in the title -

Rules -

No color can be used more than once.

No title can contain more than one color.

Note: the word does not need to specifically refer to the color itself - see # 1 below for example.

1) Brass In Pocket (The Pretenders)
2) True Colors (Cyndi Lauper)
3) Pretty In Pink (The Psychedelic Furs)
4) Purple Haze (Jimi Hendrix) I understood it wrong indeed .
5) Green-Eyed Lady (Sugarloaf)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) England My England (Alan Price)
2) English Civil War (The Clash)
3) English Sunset (The Moody Blues)
3) English Tea (Paul McCartney)
4) Enjoy the silence (Depeche Mode)
5) Epistle to Dippy (Donovan)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) England My England (Alan Price)
2) English Civil War (The Clash)
3) English Sunset (The Moody Blues)
3) English Tea (Paul McCartney)
4) Enjoy the silence (Depeche Mode)
5) Enjoy Yourself (It's Later Then You Think) (The Specials)
6) Epistle to Dippy (Donovan)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in-between theme - Colors... Songs with colors in the title -

Rules -

No color can be used more than once.

No title can contain more than one color.

Note: the word does not need to specifically refer to the color itself - see # 1 below for example.

1) Brass In Pocket (The Pretenders)
2) True Colors (Cyndi Lauper)
3) Pretty In Pink (The Psychedelic Furs)
4) Purple Haze (Jimi Hendrix) I understood it wrong indeed .
5) Green-Eyed Lady (Sugarloaf) 
6) Red Skies (The Fixx)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) England My England (Alan Price)
2) English Civil War (The Clash)
3) English Sunset (The Moody Blues)
3) English Tea (Paul McCartney)
4) Enjoy the silence (Depeche Mode)
5) Enjoy Yourself (It's Later Then You Think) (The Specials)
6) Enlightened (Marillion)
7) Epistle to Dippy (Donovan)


----------



## Shaughnessy

NOTE: Corrected numbering from above post - count stands at 9...

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) England My England (Alan Price)
2) England Swings (Roger Miller)
3) English Civil War (The Clash)
4) English Sunset (The Moody Blues)
5) English Tea (Paul McCartney)
6) Enjoy the silence (Depeche Mode)
7) Enjoy Yourself (It's Later Then You Think) (The Specials)
8) Enlightened (Marillion)
9) Epistle to Dippy (Donovan)


----------



## Art Rock

NOTE: Corrected numbering from above post - count stands at 9...

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) England My England (Alan Price)
2) England Swings (Roger Miller)
3) English Civil War (The Clash)
4) English Sunset (The Moody Blues)
5) English Tea (Paul McCartney)
6) Enjoy the silence (Depeche Mode)
7) Enjoy Yourself (It's Later Then You Think) (The Specials)
8) Enlightened (Marillion)
9) Enola Gay (OMitD)
10) Epistle to Dippy (Donovan)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Epidemic (Blackfield)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme - Colors... Songs with colors in the title -

Rules -

No color can be used more than once.

No title can contain more than one color.

Note: the word does not need to specifically refer to the color itself - see # 1 below for example.

1) Brass In Pocket (The Pretenders)
2) True Colors (Cyndi Lauper)
3) Pretty In Pink (The Psychedelic Furs)
4) Purple Haze (Jimi Hendrix) I understood it wrong indeed .
5) Green-Eyed Lady (Sugarloaf)
6) Red Skies (The Fixx) 
7) Yellow (Coldplay)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Epidemic (Blackfield)
2) Episode Of Blonde (Elvis Costello)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in-between theme - Colors... Songs with colors in the title -

Rules -

No color can be used more than once.

No title can contain more than one color.

Note: the word does not need to specifically refer to the color itself - see # 1 below for example.

1) Brass In Pocket (The Pretenders)
2) True Colors (Cyndi Lauper)
3) Pretty In Pink (The Psychedelic Furs)
4) Purple Haze (Jimi Hendrix) I understood it wrong indeed .
5) Green-Eyed Lady (Sugarloaf)
6) Red Skies (The Fixx)
7) Yellow (Coldplay)
8) Paint It Black (The Rolling Stones)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme - Colors... Songs with colors in the title -

Rules -

No color can be used more than once.

No title can contain more than one color.

Note: the word does not need to specifically refer to the color itself - see # 1 below for example.

1) Brass In Pocket (The Pretenders)
2) True Colors (Cyndi Lauper)
3) Pretty In Pink (The Psychedelic Furs)
4) Purple Haze (Jimi Hendrix) I understood it wrong indeed .
5) Green-Eyed Lady (Sugarloaf)
6) Red Skies (The Fixx)
7) Yellow (Coldplay)
8) Paint It Black (The Rolling Stones)
9) Blue Orchid ( The White Stripes)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme - Colors... Songs with colors in the title -

Rules -

No color can be used more than once.

No title can contain more than one color.

Note: the word does not need to specifically refer to the color itself - see # 1 below for example.

1) Brass In Pocket (The Pretenders)
2) True Colors (Cyndi Lauper)
3) Pretty In Pink (The Psychedelic Furs)
4) Purple Haze (Jimi Hendrix) I understood it wrong indeed .
5) Green-Eyed Lady (Sugarloaf)
6) Red Skies (The Fixx)
7) Yellow (Coldplay)
8) Paint It Black (The Rolling Stones)
9) Blue Orchid ( The White Stripes) 
10) Grey Day (Madness)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Epidemic (Blackfield)
2) Episode Of Blonde (Elvis Costello) 
3) Equinoxe 5 (Jean Michel Jarre)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme - cats (in the title, not tigers, lions etc).

1) Sure he's a cat (Cats)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme - cats (in the title, not tigers, lions etc).

1) Sure he's a cat (Cats)
2) Black Cat (Janet Jackson)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in-between theme - cats (in the title, not tigers, lions etc).

1) Sure he's a cat (Cats)
2) Black Cat (Janet Jackson)
3) Year of the Cat (Al Stewart)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme - cats (in the title, not tigers, lions etc).

1) Sure he's a cat (Cats)
2) Black Cat (Janet Jackson)
3) Year of the Cat (Al Stewart)
4) Cat's in the cradle (Harry Chapin)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Epidemic (Blackfield)
2) Episode Of Blonde (Elvis Costello)
3) Epitaph (Black and Blue) Kris Kristofferson 
3) Equinoxe 5 (Jean Michel Jarre)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in-between theme - cats (in the title, not tigers, lions etc).

1) Sure he's a cat (Cats)
2) Black Cat (Janet Jackson)
3) Year of the Cat (Al Stewart)
4) Cat's in the cradle (Harry Chapin)
5) Cat & the Dog Trap (Cat Stevens) - Bonus points for Cat tune and Cat artist!


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme - cats (in the title, not tigers, lions etc).

1) Sure he's a cat (Cats)
2) Black Cat (Janet Jackson)
3) Year of the Cat (Al Stewart)
4) Cat's in the cradle (Harry Chapin)
5) Cat & the Dog Trap (Cat Stevens) - Bonus points for Cat tune and Cat artist!
6) Nashville Cats ( The Lovin' Spoonful)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme - cats (in the title, not tigers, lions etc).

1) Sure he's a cat (Cats)
2) Black Cat (Janet Jackson)
3) Year of the Cat (Al Stewart)
4) Cat's in the cradle (Harry Chapin)
5) Cat & the Dog Trap (Cat Stevens) - Bonus points for Cat tune and Cat artist!
6) Nashville Cats ( The Lovin' Spoonful)
7) Stray cat strut (Stray Cats)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in-between theme - cats (in the title, not tigers, lions etc).

1) Sure he's a cat (Cats)
2) Black Cat (Janet Jackson)
3) Year of the Cat (Al Stewart)
4) Cat's in the cradle (Harry Chapin)
5) Cat & the Dog Trap (Cat Stevens) - Bonus points for Cat tune and Cat artist!
6) Nashville Cats ( The Lovin' Spoonful)
7) Stray cat strut (Stray Cats)
8) Cats, Incense, Candles & Wine (Cathedral)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in-between theme - cats (in the title, not tigers, lions etc).

1) Sure he's a cat (Cats)
2) Black Cat (Janet Jackson)
3) Year of the Cat (Al Stewart)
4) Cat's in the cradle (Harry Chapin)
5) Cat & the Dog Trap (Cat Stevens) - Bonus points for Cat tune and Cat artist!
6) Nashville Cats ( The Lovin' Spoonful)
7) Stray cat strut (Stray Cats)
8) Cats, Incense, Candles & Wine (Cathedral) 
9) Stray Cat Blues (Rolling Stones)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Epic (Faith No More)
2) Epidemic (Blackfield)
3) Episode Of Blonde (Elvis Costello)
4) Epitaph (Black and Blue) Kris Kristofferson
5) Equinoxe 5 (Jean Michel Jarre)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in-between theme - cats (in the title, not tigers, lions etc).

1) Sure he's a cat (Cats)
2) Black Cat (Janet Jackson)
3) Year of the Cat (Al Stewart)
4) Cat's in the cradle (Harry Chapin)
5) Cat & the Dog Trap (Cat Stevens) - Bonus points for Cat tune and Cat artist!
6) Nashville Cats ( The Lovin' Spoonful)
7) Stray cat strut (Stray Cats)
8) Cats, Incense, Candles & Wine (Cathedral)
9) Stray Cat Blues (Rolling Stones)
10) Phenomenal Cat (The Kinks)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Epic (Faith No More)
2) Epidemic (Blackfield)
3) Episode Of Blonde (Elvis Costello)
4) Epitaph (Black and Blue) Kris Kristofferson
5) Equinoxe 5 (Jean Michel Jarre) 
6) Eres tu (Mocedades)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Epic (Faith No More)
2) Epidemic (Blackfield)
3) Episode Of Blonde (Elvis Costello)
4) Epitaph (Black and Blue) Kris Kristofferson
5) Equator (Sparks)
6) Equinoxe 5 (Jean Michel Jarre)
7) Eres tu (Mocedades)


----------



## Shaughnessy

*New in-between theme - Colors... Songs with specific colors in the title -

Part Two...*

Rules -

No color can be used more than once.

No title can contain more than one color.

Note: the word does not need to specifically refer to the color itself - see # 1 below for example.

1) Brass In Pocket (The Pretenders)
2) True Colors (Cyndi Lauper)
3) Pretty In Pink (The Psychedelic Furs)
4) Purple Haze (Jimi Hendrix) I understood it wrong indeed .
5) Green-Eyed Lady (Sugarloaf)
6) Red Skies (The Fixx)
7) Yellow (Coldplay)
8) Paint It Black (The Rolling Stones)
9) Blue Orchid ( The White Stripes)
10) Grey Day (Madness)

*The above 10 selections are ineligible for inclusion -*

Please copy and paste the complete post - Thank you!

1) Brown-Eyed Girl (Van Morrison)


----------



## Art Rock

*New in-between theme - Colors... Songs with specific colors in the title -

Part Two...*

Rules -

No color can be used more than once.

No title can contain more than one color.

Note: the word does not need to specifically refer to the color itself - see # 1 below for example.

1) Brass In Pocket (The Pretenders)
2) True Colors (Cyndi Lauper)
3) Pretty In Pink (The Psychedelic Furs)
4) Purple Haze (Jimi Hendrix) I understood it wrong indeed .
5) Green-Eyed Lady (Sugarloaf)
6) Red Skies (The Fixx)
7) Yellow (Coldplay)
8) Paint It Black (The Rolling Stones)
9) Blue Orchid ( The White Stripes)
10) Grey Day (Madness)

*The above 10 selections are ineligible for inclusion -*

Please copy and paste the complete post - Thank you!

1) Brown-Eyed Girl (Van Morrison)
2) Pearl's a singer (Elkie Brooks)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Well played, Art - :tiphat:


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in-between theme - Colors... Songs with specific colors in the title -

Part Two...

Rules -

No color can be used more than once.

No title can contain more than one color.

Note: the word does not need to specifically refer to the color itself - see # 1 below for example.

1) Brass In Pocket (The Pretenders)
2) True Colors (Cyndi Lauper)
3) Pretty In Pink (The Psychedelic Furs)
4) Purple Haze (Jimi Hendrix) I understood it wrong indeed .
5) Green-Eyed Lady (Sugarloaf)
6) Red Skies (The Fixx)
7) Yellow (Coldplay)
8) Paint It Black (The Rolling Stones)
9) Blue Orchid ( The White Stripes)
10) Grey Day (Madness)

The above 10 selections are ineligible for inclusion -

Please copy and paste the complete post - Thank you!

1) Brown-Eyed Girl (Van Morrison)
2) Pearl's a singer (Elkie Brooks)
3) Sister Golden Hair (America)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme - Colors... Songs with specific colors in the title -

Part Two...

Rules -

No color can be used more than once.

No title can contain more than one color.

Note: the word does not need to specifically refer to the color itself - see # 1 below for example.

1) Brass In Pocket (The Pretenders)
2) True Colors (Cyndi Lauper)
3) Pretty In Pink (The Psychedelic Furs)
4) Purple Haze (Jimi Hendrix) I understood it wrong indeed .
5) Green-Eyed Lady (Sugarloaf)
6) Red Skies (The Fixx)
7) Yellow (Coldplay)
8) Paint It Black (The Rolling Stones)
9) Blue Orchid ( The White Stripes)
10) Grey Day (Madness)

The above 10 selections are ineligible for inclusion -

Please copy and paste the complete post - Thank you!

1) Brown-Eyed Girl (Van Morrison)
2) Pearl's a singer (Elkie Brooks)
3) Sister Golden Hair (America) 
4) The power of orange knickers (Tori Amos)


----------



## pianozach

New in-between theme - Colors... Songs with specific colors in the title -

Part Two...

Rules -

No color can be used more than once.

No title can contain more than one color.

Note: the word does not need to specifically refer to the color itself - see # 1 below for example.

1) Brass In Pocket (The Pretenders)
2) True Colors (Cyndi Lauper)
3) Pretty In Pink (The Psychedelic Furs)
4) Purple Haze (Jimi Hendrix) I understood it wrong indeed .
5) Green-Eyed Lady (Sugarloaf)
6) Red Skies (The Fixx)
7) Yellow (Coldplay)
8) Paint It Black (The Rolling Stones)
9) Blue Orchid ( The White Stripes)
10) Grey Day (Madness)

The above 10 selections are ineligible for inclusion -

Please copy and paste the complete post - Thank you!

1) Brown-Eyed Girl (Van Morrison)
2) Pearl's a singer (Elkie Brooks)
3) Sister Golden Hair (America) 
4) The power of orange knickers (Tori Amos)
5) Marooned (Pink Floyd)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Epic (Faith No More)
2) Epidemic (Blackfield)
3) *Epilogue (Nothing 'Bout Me) *(Sting)
4) Episode Of Blonde (Elvis Costello)
5) Epitaph (Black and Blue) Kris Kristofferson
6) Equator (Sparks)
7) Equinoxe 5 (Jean Michel Jarre)
8) Eres tu (Mocedades)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Epic (Faith No More)
2) Epidemic (Blackfield)
3) Epilogue (Nothing 'Bout Me) (Sting)
4) Episode Of Blonde (Elvis Costello)
5) Epitaph (Black and Blue) Kris Kristofferson
6) Equator (Sparks)
7) Equinoxe 5 (Jean Michel Jarre)
8) Eraser (Nine Inch Nails)
9) Eres tu (Mocedades)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in-between theme - Colors... Songs with specific colors in the title -

Part Two...

Rules -

No color can be used more than once.

No title can contain more than one color.

Note: the word does not need to specifically refer to the color itself - see # 1 below for example.

1) Brass In Pocket (The Pretenders)
2) True Colors (Cyndi Lauper)
3) Pretty In Pink (The Psychedelic Furs)
4) Purple Haze (Jimi Hendrix) I understood it wrong indeed .
5) Green-Eyed Lady (Sugarloaf)
6) Red Skies (The Fixx)
7) Yellow (Coldplay)
8) Paint It Black (The Rolling Stones)
9) Blue Orchid ( The White Stripes)
10) Grey Day (Madness)

The above 10 selections are ineligible for inclusion -

Please copy and paste the complete post - Thank you!

1) Brown-Eyed Girl (Van Morrison)
2) Pearl's a singer (Elkie Brooks)
3) Sister Golden Hair (America)
4) The power of orange knickers (Tori Amos)
5) Marooned (Pink Floyd)
6) Silver Bells (Bing Crosby)


----------



## pianozach

New in-between theme - Colors... Songs with specific colors in the title -

Part Two...

Rules -

No color can be used more than once.

No title can contain more than one color.

Note: the word does not need to specifically refer to the color itself - see # 1 below for example.

1) Brass In Pocket (The Pretenders)
2) True Colors (Cyndi Lauper)
3) Pretty In Pink (The Psychedelic Furs)
4) Purple Haze (Jimi Hendrix) I understood it wrong indeed .
5) Green-Eyed Lady (Sugarloaf)
6) Red Skies (The Fixx)
7) Yellow (Coldplay)
8) Paint It Black (The Rolling Stones)
9) Blue Orchid ( The White Stripes)
10) Grey Day (Madness)

The above 10 selections are ineligible for inclusion -

Please copy and paste the complete post - Thank you!

1) Brown-Eyed Girl (Van Morrison)
2) Pearl's a singer (Elkie Brooks)
3) Sister Golden Hair (America)
4) The power of orange knickers (Tori Amos)
5) Marooned (Pink Floyd)
6) Silver Bells (Bing Crosby)
7) Mood Indigo (Duke Ellington)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme - Colors... Songs with specific colors in the title -

Part Two...

Rules -

No color can be used more than once.

No title can contain more than one color.

Note: the word does not need to specifically refer to the color itself - see # 1 below for example.

1) Brass In Pocket (The Pretenders)
2) True Colors (Cyndi Lauper)
3) Pretty In Pink (The Psychedelic Furs)
4) Purple Haze (Jimi Hendrix) I understood it wrong indeed .
5) Green-Eyed Lady (Sugarloaf)
6) Red Skies (The Fixx)
7) Yellow (Coldplay)
8) Paint It Black (The Rolling Stones)
9) Blue Orchid ( The White Stripes)
10) Grey Day (Madness)

The above 10 selections are ineligible for inclusion -

Please copy and paste the complete post - Thank you!

1) Brown-Eyed Girl (Van Morrison)
2) Pearl's a singer (Elkie Brooks)
3) Sister Golden Hair (America)
4) The power of orange knickers (Tori Amos)
5) Marooned (Pink Floyd)
6) Silver Bells (Bing Crosby)
7) Mood Indigo (Duke Ellington)
8) I am sorry but we run out colors


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme - Colors... Songs with specific colors in the title -

Part Two...

Rules -

No color can be used more than once.

No title can contain more than one color.

Note: the word does not need to specifically refer to the color itself - see # 1 below for example.

1) Brass In Pocket (The Pretenders)
2) True Colors (Cyndi Lauper)
3) Pretty In Pink (The Psychedelic Furs)
4) Purple Haze (Jimi Hendrix) I understood it wrong indeed .
5) Green-Eyed Lady (Sugarloaf)
6) Red Skies (The Fixx)
7) Yellow (Coldplay)
8) Paint It Black (The Rolling Stones)
9) Blue Orchid ( The White Stripes)
10) Grey Day (Madness)

The above 10 selections are ineligible for inclusion -

Please copy and paste the complete post - Thank you!

1) Brown-Eyed Girl (Van Morrison)
2) Pearl's a singer (Elkie Brooks)
3) Sister Golden Hair (America)
4) The power of orange knickers (Tori Amos)
5) Marooned (Pink Floyd)
6) Silver Bells (Bing Crosby)
7) Mood Indigo (Duke Ellington)
8) White rabbit (Jefferson Airplane)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Epic (Faith No More)
2) Epidemic (Blackfield)
3) Epilogue (Nothing 'Bout Me) (Sting)
4) Episode Of Blonde (Elvis Costello)
5) Epitaph (Black and Blue) Kris Kristofferson
6) Equator (Sparks)
7) Equinoxe 5 (Jean Michel Jarre)
8) Eraser (Nine Inch Nails)
9) Eres tu (Mocedades) 
10) Erotica (Madonna)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Eternal Flame (Bangles)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme - Colors... Songs with specific colors in the title -

Part Two...

Rules -

No color can be used more than once.

No title can contain more than one color.

Note: the word does not need to specifically refer to the color itself - see # 1 below for example.

1) Brass In Pocket (The Pretenders)
2) True Colors (Cyndi Lauper)
3) Pretty In Pink (The Psychedelic Furs)
4) Purple Haze (Jimi Hendrix) I understood it wrong indeed .
5) Green-Eyed Lady (Sugarloaf)
6) Red Skies (The Fixx)
7) Yellow (Coldplay)
8) Paint It Black (The Rolling Stones)
9) Blue Orchid ( The White Stripes)
10) Grey Day (Madness)

The above 10 selections are ineligible for inclusion -

Please copy and paste the complete post - Thank you!

1) Brown-Eyed Girl (Van Morrison)
2) Pearl's a singer (Elkie Brooks)
3) Sister Golden Hair (America)
4) The power of orange knickers (Tori Amos)
5) Marooned (Pink Floyd)
6) Silver Bells (Bing Crosby)
7) Mood Indigo (Duke Ellington)
8) White rabbit (Jefferson Airplane)
9) Behind These Hazel Eyes (Kelly Clarkson )


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme - Colors... Songs with specific colors in the title -

Part Two...

Rules -

No color can be used more than once.

No title can contain more than one color.

Note: the word does not need to specifically refer to the color itself - see # 1 below for example.

1) Brass In Pocket (The Pretenders)
2) True Colors (Cyndi Lauper)
3) Pretty In Pink (The Psychedelic Furs)
4) Purple Haze (Jimi Hendrix) I understood it wrong indeed .
5) Green-Eyed Lady (Sugarloaf)
6) Red Skies (The Fixx)
7) Yellow (Coldplay)
8) Paint It Black (The Rolling Stones)
9) Blue Orchid ( The White Stripes)
10) Grey Day (Madness)

The above 10 selections are ineligible for inclusion -

Please copy and paste the complete post - Thank you!

1) Brown-Eyed Girl (Van Morrison)
2) Pearl's a singer (Elkie Brooks)
3) Sister Golden Hair (America)
4) The power of orange knickers (Tori Amos)
5) Marooned (Pink Floyd)
6) Silver Bells (Bing Crosby)
7) Mood Indigo (Duke Ellington)
8) White rabbit (Jefferson Airplane)
9) Behind These Hazel Eyes (Kelly Clarkson )
10) Scarlet lady (Lucifer)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme - Mood (preferably in the title)

1) I'm in the mood for love (Bryan Ferry)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in-between theme - Mood (preferably in the title)

1) I'm in the mood for love (Bryan Ferry)
2) Moodswing Whiskey (Jeff Buckley)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Eternal Flame (Bangles)
2) Eternal Vacation (Buck Owens)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme - Mood (preferably in the title)

1) I'm in the mood for love (Bryan Ferry)
2) Moodswing Whiskey (Jeff Buckley)
3) I'm In The Mood For Dancing ( The Nolans)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme - Mood (preferably in the title)

1) I'm in the mood for love (Bryan Ferry)
2) Moodswing Whiskey (Jeff Buckley)
3) I'm In The Mood For Dancing ( The Nolans)
4) My ever changing moods (Style Council)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in-between theme - Mood (preferably in the title)

1) I'm in the mood for love (Bryan Ferry)
2) Moodswing Whiskey (Jeff Buckley)
3) I'm In The Mood For Dancing ( The Nolans)
4) My ever changing moods (Style Council) 
5) Mood for a Day (Yes)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Eternal Flame (Bangles)
2) Eternal Vacation (Buck Owens) 
3) Eternity Road (Moody Blues)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme - Mood (preferably in the title)

1) I'm in the mood for love (Bryan Ferry)
2) Moodswing Whiskey (Jeff Buckley)
3) I'm In The Mood For Dancing ( The Nolans)
4) My ever changing moods (Style Council) 
5) Mood for a Day (Yes)
6) I'm In The Mood Again ( Elvis Costello)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme - Mood (preferably in the title)

1) I'm in the mood for love (Bryan Ferry)
2) Moodswing Whiskey (Jeff Buckley)
3) I'm In The Mood For Dancing ( The Nolans)
4) My ever changing moods (Style Council)
5) Mood for a Day (Yes)
6) I'm In The Mood Again ( Elvis Costello)
7) In the Mood (Ray Stevens - original Glenn Miller)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in-between theme - Mood (preferably in the title)

1) I'm in the mood for love (Bryan Ferry)
2) Moodswing Whiskey (Jeff Buckley)
3) I'm In The Mood For Dancing ( The Nolans)
4) My ever changing moods (Style Council)
5) Mood for a Day (Yes)
6) I'm In The Mood Again ( Elvis Costello)
7) In the Mood (Ray Stevens - original Glenn Miller)
8) Mood Indigo (Frank Sinatra)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Eternal Flame (Bangles)
2) Eternal Vacation (Buck Owens)
3) Eternity Road (Moody Blues)
4) Europa (Blondie)


----------



## pianozach

New in-between theme - Mood (preferably in the title)

1) I'm in the mood for love (Bryan Ferry)
2) Moodswing Whiskey (Jeff Buckley)
3) I'm In The Mood For Dancing ( The Nolans)
4) My ever changing moods (Style Council)
5) Mood for a Day (Yes)
6) I'm In The Mood Again (Elvis Costello)
7) In the Mood (Ray Stevens - original Glenn Miller)
8) Mood Indigo (Frank Sinatra)
9) Four Moods (Elton John)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Eternal Flame (Bangles)
2) Eternal Vacation (Buck Owens)
3) Eternity Road (Moody Blues)
4) *Etoile Noir* (Trevor Rabin)
4) Europa (Blondie)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Eternal Flame (Bangles)
2) Eternal Vacation (Buck Owens)
3) Eternity Road (Moody Blues)
4) Etoile Noir (Trevor Rabin)
5) Europa (Blondie)
6) Europa (Santana)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Eternal Flame (Bangles)
2) Eternal Vacation (Buck Owens)
3) Eternity Road (Moody Blues)
4) Etoile Noir (Trevor Rabin)
5) Europa (Blondie)
6) Europa (Santana)
7) Europa and the Pirate Twins (Thomas Dolby)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Eternal Flame (Bangles)
2) Eternal Vacation (Buck Owens)
3) Eternity Road (Moody Blues)
4) Etoile Noir (Trevor Rabin)
5) Europa (Blondie)
6) Europa (Santana)
7) Europa and the Pirate Twins (Thomas Dolby) 
8) Even better than the real thing (U2)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Eternal Flame (Bangles)
2) Eternal Vacation (Buck Owens)
3) Eternity Road (Moody Blues)
4) Etoile Noir (Trevor Rabin)
5) Europa (Blondie)
6) Europa (Santana)
7) Europa and the Pirate Twins (Thomas Dolby)
8) Even better than the real thing (U2)
9) Every Breath You Take (The Police)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in-between theme - Mood (preferably in the title)

1) I'm in the mood for love (Bryan Ferry)
2) Moodswing Whiskey (Jeff Buckley)
3) I'm In The Mood For Dancing ( The Nolans)
4) My ever changing moods (Style Council)
5) Mood for a Day (Yes)
6) I'm In The Mood Again (Elvis Costello)
7) In the Mood (Ray Stevens - original Glenn Miller)
8) Mood Indigo (Frank Sinatra)
9) Four Moods (Elton John)
10) Mood Mambo (The Boomtown Rats)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in-between theme - All "Steves" All the Time...

Rules -

All variations of the name "Steve" are acceptable.

Artist first or last name.

Member of group - name member after the group

Song title or found within lyrics.

1.) Steve Miller's Midnight Tango (Steve Miller) - Double bonus points for utilizing two "Steves" -:lol:


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme - All "Steves" All the Time...

Rules -

All variations of the name "Steve" are acceptable.

Artist first or last name.

Member of group - name member after the group

Song title or found within lyrics.



1.) Steve Miller's Midnight Tango (Steve Miller) - Double bonus points for utilizing two "Steves" - 
2. Shadow of the Hierophant (Steve Hackett)


----------



## pianozach

New in-between theme - All "Steves" All the Time...

Rules -

All variations of the name "Steve" are acceptable.

Artist first or last name.

Member of group - name member after the group

Song title or found within lyrics.



1) Steve Miller's Midnight Tango (Steve Miller) - Double bonus points for utilizing two "Steves" - 
2) Shadow of the Hierophant (Steve Hackett)
3) Steve McQueen (Sheryl Crow)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Eternal Flame (Bangles)
2) Eternal Vacation (Buck Owens)
3) Eternity Road (Moody Blues)
4) Etoile Noir (Trevor Rabin)
5) Europa (Blondie)
6) Europa (Santana)
7) Europa and the Pirate Twins (Thomas Dolby)
8) Even better than the real thing (U2)
9) *Even If I Could* (The Mamas & The Papas)
10) Every Breath You Take (The Police)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Every Day (Julian Lennon)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) *Everybody Wants To Rule The World* (Tears for Fears)
1) Every Day (Julian Lennon)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Everybody hurts (REM)
2) Everybody Wants To Rule The World (Tears for Fears)
3) Every Day (Julian Lennon)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in-between theme - All "Steves" All the Time...

Rules -

All variations of the name "Steve" are acceptable.

Artist first or last name.

Member of group - name member after the group

Song title or found within lyrics.



1) Steve Miller's Midnight Tango (Steve Miller) - Double bonus points for utilizing two "Steves" 
2) Shadow of the Hierophant (Steve Hackett)
3) Steve McQueen (Sheryl Crow)
4) Steve's Last Ramble (Steve Earle) - Double bonus points for utilizing two "Steves"


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Everybody hurts (REM)
2) *Everybody Loves Somebody* (Dean Martin)
2) Everybody Wants To Rule The World (Tears for Fears)
3) Every Day (Julian Lennon)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Everybody hurts (REM)
2) Everybody Loves Somebody (Dean Martin)
2) Everybody Wants To Rule The World (Tears for Fears)
3) Every Day (Julian Lennon)
4) *Every Night* (Paul McCartney)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Everybody hurts (REM)
2) Everybody Loves Somebody (Dean Martin)
3) Everybody Wants To Rule The World (Tears for Fears)
4) Every Day (Julian Lennon)
5) Everyday (Slade)
6) Every Night (Paul McCartney)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme - All "Steves" All the Time...

Rules -

All variations of the name "Steve" are acceptable.

Artist first or last name.

Member of group - name member after the group

Song title or found within lyrics.



1) Steve Miller's Midnight Tango (Steve Miller) - Double bonus points for utilizing two "Steves"
2) Shadow of the Hierophant (Steve Hackett)
3) Steve McQueen (Sheryl Crow)
4) Steve's Last Ramble (Steve Earle) - Double bonus points for utilizing two "Steves" 
5) The watchmaker (Steven Wilson)


----------



## SanAntone

New in-between theme - All "Steves" All the Time...

Rules -

All variations of the name "Steve" are acceptable.

Artist first or last name.

Member of group - name member after the group

Song title or found within lyrics.



1) Steve Miller's Midnight Tango (Steve Miller) - Double bonus points for utilizing two "Steves"
2) Shadow of the Hierophant (Steve Hackett)
3) Steve McQueen (Sheryl Crow)
4) Steve's Last Ramble (Steve Earle) - Double bonus points for utilizing two "Steves"
5) The watchmaker (Steven Wilson) 
6) Moonshadow (Cat Stevens)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in-between theme - All "Steves" All the Time...

Rules -

All variations of the name "Steve" are acceptable.

Artist first or last name.

Member of group - name member after the group

Song title or found within lyrics.



1) Steve Miller's Midnight Tango (Steve Miller) - Double bonus points for utilizing two "Steves"
2) Shadow of the Hierophant (Steve Hackett)
3) Steve McQueen (Sheryl Crow)
4) Steve's Last Ramble (Steve Earle) - Double bonus points for utilizing two "Steves"
5) The watchmaker (Steven Wilson)
6) Moonshadow (Cat Stevens)
7) Gimme Some Lovin' (The Spencer Davis Group) (Steve Winwood)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Everybody hurts (REM)
2) *Everybody Knows This Is Nowhere* (Neil Young)
3) Everybody Loves Somebody (Dean Martin)
4) Everybody Wants To Rule The World (Tears for Fears)
5) Every Day (Julian Lennon)
6) Everyday (Slade)
7) Every Night (Paul McCartney)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme - All "Steves" All the Time...

Rules -

All variations of the name "Steve" are acceptable.

Artist first or last name.

Member of group - name member after the group

Song title or found within lyrics.



1) Steve Miller's Midnight Tango (Steve Miller) - Double bonus points for utilizing two "Steves"
2) Shadow of the Hierophant (Steve Hackett)
3) Steve McQueen (Sheryl Crow)
4) Steve's Last Ramble (Steve Earle) - Double bonus points for utilizing two "Steves"
5) The watchmaker (Steven Wilson)
6) Moonshadow (Cat Stevens)
7) Gimme Some Lovin' (The Spencer Davis Group) (Steve Winwood) 
8) Sir Duke (Stevie Wonder)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Everybody hurts (REM)
2) Everybody Knows This Is Nowhere (Neil Young)
3) Everybody Loves Somebody (Dean Martin)
4) Everybody's changing (Keane)
5) Everybody Wants To Rule The World (Tears for Fears)
6) Every Day (Julian Lennon)
7) Everyday (Slade)
8) Every Night (Paul McCartney)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Everybody hurts (REM)
2) Everybody Knows This Is Nowhere (Neil Young)
3) Everybody Loves Somebody (Dean Martin)
4) Everybody's changing (Keane)
5) *Everybody's Trying To Be My Baby* (The Beatles via Carl Perkins)
5) Everybody Wants To Rule The World (Tears for Fears)
6) Every Day (Julian Lennon)
7) Everyday (Slade)
8) Every Night (Paul McCartney)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in-between theme - All "Steves" All the Time...

Rules -

All variations of the name "Steve" are acceptable.

Artist first or last name.

Member of group - name member after the group

Song title or found within lyrics.



1) Steve Miller's Midnight Tango (Steve Miller) - Double bonus points for utilizing two "Steves"
2) Shadow of the Hierophant (Steve Hackett)
3) Steve McQueen (Sheryl Crow)
4) Steve's Last Ramble (Steve Earle) - Double bonus points for utilizing two "Steves"
5) The watchmaker (Steven Wilson)
6) Moonshadow (Cat Stevens)
7) Gimme Some Lovin' (The Spencer Davis Group) (Steve Winwood)
8) Sir Duke (Stevie Wonder)
9) Stand Back (Stevie Nicks)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Everybody hurts (REM)
2) Everybody Knows This Is Nowhere (Neil Young)
3) Everybody Loves Somebody (Dean Martin)
4) Everybody's changing (Keane)
5) Everybody Wants To Rule The World (Tears for Fears)
6) Every Day (Julian Lennon)
7) Everyday (Slade)
8) _*Every Little Thing*_ (Beatles)
9) Every Night (Paul McCartney)


----------



## Open Book

New in-between theme - cats (in the title, not tigers, lions etc).

1) Sure he's a cat (Cats)
2) Black Cat (Janet Jackson)
3) Year of the Cat (Al Stewart)
4) Cat's in the cradle (Harry Chapin)
5) Stray Cat Strut (Stray Cats)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Open Book said:


> New in-between theme - cats (in the title, not tigers, lions etc).
> 
> 1) Sure he's a cat (Cats)
> 2) Black Cat (Janet Jackson)
> 3) Year of the Cat (Al Stewart)
> 4) Cat's in the cradle (Harry Chapin)
> 5) Stray Cat Strut (Stray Cats)


============================================================

*This theme ended with post # 14272 - 
*
New in-between theme - cats (in the title, not tigers, lions etc).

1) Sure he's a cat (Cats)
2) Black Cat (Janet Jackson)
3) Year of the Cat (Al Stewart)
4) Cat's in the cradle (Harry Chapin)
5) Cat & the Dog Trap (Cat Stevens) - Bonus points for Cat tune and Cat artist!
6) Nashville Cats ( The Lovin' Spoonful)
7) Stray cat strut (Stray Cats)
8) Cats, Incense, Candles & Wine (Cathedral)
9) Stray Cat Blues (Rolling Stones)
10) Phenomenal Cat (The Kinks)


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Theme currently in play - *

New in-between theme - All "Steves" All the Time...

Rules -

All variations of the name "Steve" are acceptable.

Artist first or last name.

Member of group - name member after the group

Song title or found within lyrics.

1) Steve Miller's Midnight Tango (Steve Miller) - Double bonus points for utilizing two "Steves"
2) Shadow of the Hierophant (Steve Hackett)
3) Steve McQueen (Sheryl Crow)
4) Steve's Last Ramble (Steve Earle) - Double bonus points for utilizing two "Steves"
5) The watchmaker (Steven Wilson)
6) Moonshadow (Cat Stevens)
7) Gimme Some Lovin' (The Spencer Davis Group) (Steve Winwood)
8) Sir Duke (Stevie Wonder)
9) Stand Back (Stevie Nicks)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme currently in play -

New in-between theme - All "Steves" All the Time...

Rules -

All variations of the name "Steve" are acceptable.

Artist first or last name.

Member of group - name member after the group

Song title or found within lyrics.



1) Steve Miller's Midnight Tango (Steve Miller) - Double bonus points for utilizing two "Steves"
2) Shadow of the Hierophant (Steve Hackett)
3) Steve McQueen (Sheryl Crow)
4) Steve's Last Ramble (Steve Earle) - Double bonus points for utilizing two "Steves"
5) The watchmaker (Steven Wilson)
6) Moonshadow (Cat Stevens)
7) Gimme Some Lovin' (The Spencer Davis Group) (Steve Winwood)
8) Sir Duke (Stevie Wonder)
9) Stand Back (Stevie Nicks) 
10) Texas Flood (Stevie Ray Vaughan)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Cut/s



1) The First Cut Is The De Deepest (Rod Stewart )


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Everybody hurts (REM)
2) Everybody Knows This Is Nowhere (Neil Young)
3) Everybody Loves Somebody (Dean Martin)
4) Everybody's changing (Keane)
5) Everybody's talking (Harry Nilsson)
6) Everybody Wants To Rule The World (Tears for Fears)
7) Every Day (Julian Lennon)
8) Everyday (Slade)
9) Every Little Thing (Beatles)
10) Every Night (Paul McCartney)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Everything at once (Lenka)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Everything At Once (Lenka)
2) Everything Counts (Depeche Mode)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: Cut/s



1) The First Cut Is The De Deepest (Rod Stewart )
2) Almost Cut My Hair (Crosby, Stills, Nash, & Young)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Cut/s



1) The First Cut Is The De Deepest (Rod Stewart )
2) Almost Cut My Hair (Crosby, Stills, Nash, & Young)
3) Cut Copy Me (Petula Clark)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme: Cut/s



1) The First Cut Is The De Deepest (Rod Stewart )
2) Almost Cut My Hair (Crosby, Stills, Nash, & Young)
3) Cut Copy Me (Petula Clark) 
4) Power Cut (Paul McCartney & Wings)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in between theme: Cut/s



1) The First Cut Is The De Deepest (Rod Stewart )
2) Almost Cut My Hair (Crosby, Stills, Nash, & Young)
3) Cut Copy Me (Petula Clark)
4) Power Cut (Paul McCartney & Wings)
5) Cuts Like A Knife (Bryan Adams)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Everything At Once (Lenka)
2) Everything Counts (Depeche Mode)
3) (Everything I Do) I Do It For You (Bryan Adams)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Everything At Once (Lenka)
2) Everything Counts (Depeche Mode) 
3) (Everything I Do) I Do It For You (Bryan Adams) 
4) Everything's Coming Our Way (Santana)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Cut/s



1) The First Cut Is The De Deepest (Rod Stewart )
2) Almost Cut My Hair (Crosby, Stills, Nash, & Young)
3) Cut Copy Me (Petula Clark)
4) Power Cut (Paul McCartney & Wings)
5) Cuts Like A Knife (Bryan Adams)
6) Cut Me Some Slack ( Paul McCartney and friends)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in between theme: Cut/s



1) The First Cut Is The De Deepest (Rod Stewart )
2) Almost Cut My Hair (Crosby, Stills, Nash, & Young)
3) Cut Copy Me (Petula Clark)
4) Power Cut (Paul McCartney & Wings)
5) Cuts Like A Knife (Bryan Adams)
6) Cut Me Some Slack ( Paul McCartney and friends)
7) Cutting Board Blues (Cowboy Junkies)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Everything At Once (Lenka)
2) Everything Counts (Depeche Mode)
3) (Everything I Do) I Do It For You (Bryan Adams)
4) Everything Is New Again (Barenaked Ladies)
5) Everything's Coming Our Way (Santana)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Everything At Once (Lenka)
2) Everything Counts (Depeche Mode)
3) (Everything I Do) I Do It For You (Bryan Adams)
4) Everything Is Beautiful (Ray Stevens)
5) Everything Is New Again (Barenaked Ladies)
6) Everything's Coming Our Way (Santana)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Everything At Once (Lenka)
2) Everything Counts (Depeche Mode)
3) (Everything I Do) I Do It For You (Bryan Adams)
4) Everything Is Beautiful (Ray Stevens)
5) Everything Is New Again (Barenaked Ladies)
6) *Everything Is Not Enough (10cc)*
7) Everything's Coming Our Way (Santana)

========================================================

As a side note - I find PianoZach's use of bold italic text to be particularly useful

in trying to determine who played what.

I've decided to add this element to my posts.

Excellent idea, Zach - :tiphat:


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Everything At Once (Lenka)
2) Everything Counts (Depeche Mode)
3) (Everything I Do) I Do It For You (Bryan Adams)
4) Everything Is Beautiful (Ray Stevens)
5) *Everything Is Jumpin*' (Artie Shaw)
6) Everything Is New Again (Barenaked Ladies)
7) Everything Is Not Enough (10cc)
8) Everything's Coming Our Way (Santana)

_Thanks. Aw, shucks.
_


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Everything At Once (Lenka)
2) Everything Counts (Depeche Mode)
3) (Everything I Do) I Do It For You (Bryan Adams)
*4) Everything I own (Ken Boothe)*
5) Everything Is Beautiful (Ray Stevens)
6) Everything Is Jumpin' (Artie Shaw)
7) Everything Is New Again (Barenaked Ladies)
8) Everything Is Not Enough (10cc)
9) Everything's Coming Our Way (Santana)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: Cut/s

1) The First Cut Is The De Deepest (Rod Stewart )
2) Almost Cut My Hair (Crosby, Stills, Nash, & Young)
3) Cut Copy Me (Petula Clark)
4) Power Cut (Paul McCartney & Wings)
5) Cuts Like A Knife (Bryan Adams)
6) Cut Me Some Slack ( Paul McCartney and friends)
7) Cutting Board Blues (Cowboy Junkies)
8) Cuttin' the Boogie (Rob Rio)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme: Cut/s



1) The First Cut Is The De Deepest (Rod Stewart )
2) Almost Cut My Hair (Crosby, Stills, Nash, & Young)
3) Cut Copy Me (Petula Clark)
4) Power Cut (Paul McCartney & Wings)
5) Cuts Like A Knife (Bryan Adams)
6) Cut Me Some Slack ( Paul McCartney and friends)
7) Cutting Board Blues (Cowboy Junkies)
8) Cuttin' the Boogie (Rob Rio)
9) Cut & Run (Lifehouse)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in between theme: Cut/s



1) The First Cut Is The De Deepest (Rod Stewart )
2) Almost Cut My Hair (Crosby, Stills, Nash, & Young)
3) Cut Copy Me (Petula Clark)
4) Power Cut (Paul McCartney & Wings)
5) Cuts Like A Knife (Bryan Adams)
6) Cut Me Some Slack ( Paul McCartney and friends)
7) Cutting Board Blues (Cowboy Junkies)
8) Cuttin' the Boogie (Rob Rio)
9) Cut & Run (Lifehouse)
10) My Boyfriend Got A Beatle Haircut (Donna Lynn)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the E's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number.

1) Everything At Once (Lenka)
2) Everything Counts (Depeche Mode)
3) (Everything I Do) I Do It For You (Bryan Adams)
4) Everything I own (Ken Boothe)
5) Everything Is Beautiful (Ray Stevens)
6) Everything Is Jumpin' (Artie Shaw)
7) Everything Is New Again (Barenaked Ladies)
8) Everything Is Not Enough (10cc)
9) Everything's Coming Our Way (Santana)
10) Everything Sucks (Vaultboy)


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Starting with the F's...*

1) Fat Bottomed Girls (Queen)


----------



## Shaughnessy

*New in between theme: Any method or mode of* *transportation*...

*Except - No automobiles and No airplanes*

*Song title or reference in lyrics -*

1) Rocket Man (Elton John)


----------



## Art Rock

Starting with the F's...

*1) Fade to grey (Visage)*
2) Fat Bottomed Girls (Queen)


----------



## Art Rock

New in between theme: Any method or mode of transportation...

Except - No automobiles and No airplanes

Song title or reference in lyrics -


1) Rocket Man (Elton John) 
2) Bicycle race (Queen)


----------



## Art Rock

Fun fact: the current #2's in the parallel playlists were issued on one 45rpm single.


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in between theme: Any method or mode of transportation...

Except - No automobiles and No airplanes

Song title or reference in lyrics -


1) Rocket Man (Elton John)
2) Bicycle race (Queen)
3) Sloop John B (The Beach Boys)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Starting with the F's...

1) *Fable of the Brown Ape (Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds)*
2) Fade to grey (Visage)
3) Fat Bottomed Girls (Queen)


----------



## Art Rock

Starting with the F's...

1) Fable of the Brown Ape (Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds)
*2) Fade into you (Mazzy Star)*
3) Fade to grey (Visage)
4) Fat Bottomed Girls (Queen)


----------



## Art Rock

New in between theme: Any method or mode of transportation...

Except - No automobiles and No airplanes

Song title or reference in lyrics -


1) Rocket Man (Elton John)
2) Bicycle race (Queen)
3) Sloop John B (The Beach Boys) 
4) I'm a train (Albert Hammond)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Starting with the F's...

1) *Fable of a Failed Race (Hawkwind)*
2) Fable of the Brown Ape (Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds)
3) Fade into you (Mazzy Star)
4) Fade to grey (Visage)
5) Fat Bottomed Girls (Queen)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in between theme: Any method or mode of transportation...

Except - No automobiles and No airplanes

Song title or reference in lyrics -


1) Rocket Man (Elton John)
2) Bicycle race (Queen)
3) Sloop John B (The Beach Boys)
4) I'm a train (Albert Hammond)
5) Sleigh Ride (Andy Williams)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: Any method or mode of transportation...

Except - No automobiles and No airplanes

Song title or reference in lyrics -


1) Rocket Man (Elton John)
2) Bicycle race (Queen)
3) Sloop John B (The Beach Boys)
4) I'm a train (Albert Hammond)
5) Sleigh Ride (Andy Williams)
6) Skating Away (On the Thin Ice of the New Day) (Jethro Tull)


----------



## pianozach

Starting with the F's...

1) Fable of a Failed Race (Hawkwind)
2) Fable of the Brown Ape (Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds)
3) *Face to Face* (Yes)
4) Fade into you (Mazzy Star)
5) Fade to grey (Visage)
6) Fat Bottomed Girls (Queen)


----------



## Art Rock

New in between theme: Any method or mode of transportation...

Except - No automobiles and No airplanes

Song title or reference in lyrics -


1) Rocket Man (Elton John)
2) Bicycle race (Queen)
3) Sloop John B (The Beach Boys)
4) I'm a train (Albert Hammond)
5) Sleigh Ride (Andy Williams)
6) Skating Away (On the Thin Ice of the New Day) (Jethro Tull) 
7) Ferry cross the Mersey (Gerry and the Pacemakers)


----------



## Art Rock

Starting with the F's...

1) Fable of a Failed Race (Hawkwind)
2) Fable of the Brown Ape (Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds)
3) Face to Face (Yes)
4) Fade into you (Mazzy Star)
5) Fade to grey (Visage)
*6) Fairytale of New York (Pogues)*
7) Fat Bottomed Girls (Queen)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New in between theme: Any method or mode of transportation...

Except - No automobiles and No airplanes

Song title or reference in lyrics -


1) Rocket Man (Elton John)
2) Bicycle race (Queen)
3) Sloop John B (The Beach Boys)
4) I'm a train (Albert Hammond)
5) Sleigh Ride (Andy Williams)
6) Skating Away (On the Thin Ice of the New Day) (Jethro Tull) 
7) Ferry cross the Mersey (Gerry and the Pacemakers)
8) CRAZY TRAIN (Ozzy)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Starting with the F's...

1) Fable of a Failed Race (Hawkwind)
2) Fable of the Brown Ape (Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds)
3) Face to Face (Yes)
4) Fade into you (Mazzy Star)
*5) Fade to Black (Metallica)*
6) Fade to grey (Visage)
7) Fairytale of New York (Pogues)
8) Fat Bottomed Girls (Queen)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: Any method or mode of transportation...

Except - No automobiles and No airplanes

Song title or reference in lyrics -

1) Rocket Man (Elton John)
2) Bicycle race (Queen)
3) Sloop John B (The Beach Boys)
4) I'm a train (Albert Hammond)
5) Sleigh Ride (Andy Williams)
6) Skating Away (On the Thin Ice of the New Day) (Jethro Tull) 
7) Ferry cross the Mersey (Gerry and the Pacemakers)
8) Crazy Train (Ozzy)
9) Brand New Key (Melanie) _["I've got a brand new pair of roller skates, you've got a brand new key"]_


----------



## pianozach

Starting with the F's...

1) Fable of a Failed Race (Hawkwind)
2) Fable of the Brown Ape (Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds)
3) Face to Face (Yes)
4) Fade into you (Mazzy Star)
5) Fade to Black (Metallica)
6) Fade to grey (Visage)
7) *Fair Exchange* (Be-Bop Deluxe)
8) Fairytale of New York (Pogues)
9) Fat Bottomed Girls (Queen)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Any method or mode of transportation...

Except - No automobiles and No airplanes

Song title or reference in lyrics -

1) Rocket Man (Elton John)
2) Bicycle race (Queen)
3) Sloop John B (The Beach Boys)
4) I'm a train (Albert Hammond)
5) Sleigh Ride (Andy Williams)
6) Skating Away (On the Thin Ice of the New Day) (Jethro Tull)
7) Ferry cross the Mersey (Gerry and the Pacemakers)
8) Crazy Train (Ozzy)
9) Brand New Key (Melanie) ["I've got a brand new pair of roller skates, you've got a brand new key"]
10) Bicycle Race (I Want to Ride My Bicycle) ( Queen)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme : Yes in title

1) Yes Sir, I Can Boogie ( Baccara)


----------



## Art Rock

We' re still at #10 of the previous theme.


----------



## Art Rock

New in between theme: Any method or mode of transportation...

Except - No automobiles and No airplanes

Song title or reference in lyrics -

1) Rocket Man (Elton John)
2) Bicycle race (Queen)
3) Sloop John B (The Beach Boys)
4) I'm a train (Albert Hammond)
5) Sleigh Ride (Andy Williams)
6) Skating Away (On the Thin Ice of the New Day) (Jethro Tull)
7) Ferry cross the Mersey (Gerry and the Pacemakers)
8) Crazy Train (Ozzy)
9) Brand New Key (Melanie) ["I've got a brand new pair of roller skates, you've got a brand new key"]
10) Trains and boats and planes (Billy J Kramer and the Dakotas)


----------



## Art Rock

New in between theme: water (preferably in title)

1. Water of love (Dire Straits)


----------



## Art Rock

Starting with the F's...

1) Fable of a Failed Race (Hawkwind)
2) Fable of the Brown Ape (Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds)
3) Face to Face (Yes)
4) Fade into you (Mazzy Star)
5) Fade to Black (Metallica)
6) Fade to grey (Visage)
7) Fair Exchange (Be-Bop Deluxe)
8) Fairytale of New York (Pogues)
*9) Faith (George Michael)*
10) Fat Bottomed Girls (Queen)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1. Faithful (Marvin, Welch and Ferrar)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: water (preferably in title)

1. Water of love (Dire Straits)
2. Bridge Over Troubled Water (Simon & Garfunkel)


----------



## Art Rock

New in between theme: water (preferably in title)

1. Water of love (Dire Straits)
2. Bridge Over Troubled Water (Simon & Garfunkel)
3. Black water (Doobie Brothers)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Might as well let it slide - the game is already advanced - and if nothing else I no longer feel bad about not being able to count properly in your game - :lol:


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in between theme: water (preferably in title)

1. Water of love (Dire Straits)
2. Bridge Over Troubled Water (Simon & Garfunkel)
3. Black water (Doobie Brothers)
4. Waterloo Sunset (The Kinks)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1. Faithful (Marvin, Welch and Ferrar)
2. *Faith In Each Other (INXS)*


----------



## Art Rock

Sunburst Finish said:


> Might as well let it slide - the game is already advanced - and if nothing else I no longer feel bad about not being able to count properly in your game - :lol:


Trains and boats made it qualify. :tiphat:


----------



## SanAntone

New in between theme: water (preferably in title)

1. Water of love (Dire Straits)
2. Bridge Over Troubled Water (Simon & Garfunkel)
3. Black water (Doobie Brothers)
4. Waterloo Sunset (The Kinks) 
5. Waters of March (Antonio Carlos Jobim)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: water (preferably in title)

1. Water of love (Dire Straits)
2. Bridge Over Troubled Water (Simon & Garfunkel)
3. Black water (Doobie Brothers)
4. Waterloo Sunset (The Kinks) 
5. Waters of March (Antonio Carlos Jobim)
6. Water With the Wine ( Joan Armatrading)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in between theme: water (preferably in title)

1. Water of love (Dire Straits)
2. Bridge Over Troubled Water (Simon & Garfunkel)
3. Black water (Doobie Brothers)
4. Waterloo Sunset (The Kinks)
5. Waters of March (Antonio Carlos Jobim)
6. Water With the Wine ( Joan Armatrading)
7. Waterloo (ABBA)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme: water (preferably in title)

1. Water of love (Dire Straits)
2. Bridge Over Troubled Water (Simon & Garfunkel)
3. Black water (Doobie Brothers)
4. Waterloo Sunset (The Kinks)
5. Waters of March (Antonio Carlos Jobim)
6. Water With the Wine ( Joan Armatrading)
7. Waterloo (ABBA) 
8. Cool, Cool Water (Beach Boys)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1. Faithful (Marvin, Welch and Ferrar)
*2. Faithfully (Journey)*
3. Faith In Each Other (INXS)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1. Faithful (Marvin, Welch and Ferrar)
2. *Faithfully* (Jon Anderson)
2. Faithfully (Journey)
3. Faith In Each Other (INXS)

Yep. Entirely different song with the same title.


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: water (preferably in title)

1. Water of love (Dire Straits)
2. Bridge Over Troubled Water (Simon & Garfunkel)
3. Black water (Doobie Brothers)
4. Waterloo Sunset (The Kinks)
5. Waters of March (Antonio Carlos Jobim)
6. Water With the Wine ( Joan Armatrading)
7. Waterloo (ABBA) 
8. Cool, Cool Water (Beach Boys)
9. Waterfalls (Paul McCartney)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1. Faithful (Marvin, Welch and Ferrar)
2. Faithfully (Jon Anderson)
3. Faithfully (Journey)
4. Faith In Each Other (INXS)
5. Fake plastic trees (Radiohead)


----------



## Art Rock

New in between theme: water (preferably in title)

1. Water of love (Dire Straits)
2. Bridge Over Troubled Water (Simon & Garfunkel)
3. Black water (Doobie Brothers)
4. Waterloo Sunset (The Kinks)
5. Waters of March (Antonio Carlos Jobim)
6. Water With the Wine ( Joan Armatrading)
7. Waterloo (ABBA)
8. Cool, Cool Water (Beach Boys)
9. Waterfalls (Paul McCartney) 
10. Waterfront (Simple Minds)


----------



## Art Rock

Watching Netherlands - Czechia... someone else can think of a new theme.


----------



## Shaughnessy

New theme - Years, Months, Days - In the title...

1) Ruby Tuesday (The Rolling Stones)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1. *Failed Christian (Nick Lowe)*
2. Faithful (Marvin, Welch and Ferrar)
2. Faithfully (Jon Anderson)
4. Faithfully (Journey)
5. Faith In Each Other (INXS)
6. Fake plastic trees (Radiohead)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme - Years, Months, Days - In the title...

1) Ruby Tuesday (The Rolling Stones)
2) Monday, Monday ( The Mamas & the Papas)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme - Years, Months, Days - In the title...

1) Ruby Tuesday (The Rolling Stones)
2) Monday, Monday ( The Mamas & the Papas)
3) It Was a Very Good Year (Frank Sinatra)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme - Years, Months, Days - In the title...

1) Ruby Tuesday (The Rolling Stones)
2) Monday, Monday ( The Mamas & the Papas)
3) It Was a Very Good Year (Frank Sinatra) 
4) Year of the cat (Al Stewart)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1. Failed Christian (Nick Lowe)
2. Faithful (Marvin, Welch and Ferrar)
3. Faithfully (Jon Anderson)
4. Faithfully (Journey)
5. Faith In Each Other (INXS)
6. Fake plastic trees (Radiohead) 
7. Fallen angel (Rogue)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme - Years, Months, Days - In the title...

1) Ruby Tuesday (The Rolling Stones)
2) Monday, Monday ( The Mamas & the Papas)
3) It Was a Very Good Year (Frank Sinatra) 
4) Year of the cat (Al Stewart)
5) Happy New Year ( ABBA)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme - Years, Months, Days - In the title...

1) Ruby Tuesday (The Rolling Stones)
2) Monday, Monday ( The Mamas & the Papas)
3) It Was a Very Good Year (Frank Sinatra)
4) Year of the cat (Al Stewart)
5) Happy New Year ( ABBA) 
6) Year of decision (Three Degrees)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme - Years, Months, Days - In the title...

1) Ruby Tuesday (The Rolling Stones)
2) Monday, Monday ( The Mamas & the Papas)
3) It Was a Very Good Year (Frank Sinatra)
4) Year of the cat (Al Stewart)
5) Happy New Year ( ABBA)
6) Year of decision (Three Degrees)
7) Pretty Good Year (Tori Amos)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1. Failed Christian (Nick Lowe)
2. Faithful (Marvin, Welch and Ferrar)
3. Faithfully (Jon Anderson)
4. Faithfully (Journey)
5. Faith In Each Other (INXS)
6. Fake plastic trees (Radiohead)
7. Fallen angel (Rogue)
8. Fallin' for You (Colbie Caillat)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New theme - Years, Months, Days - In the title...

1) Ruby Tuesday (The Rolling Stones)
2) Monday, Monday ( The Mamas & the Papas)
*3) It Was a Very Good Year (Frank Sinatra)
4) Year of the cat (Al Stewart)
5) Happy New Year ( ABBA)
6) Year of decision (Three Degrees)
7) Pretty Good Year (Tori Amos)*

==============================================================================

If we were wagering actual money on this thread, numbers 3, 4, 5, 6, and 7 would have been disqualified for not listing an actual year rather than the word "year" - But we're not wagering actual money on this thread and in retrospect I should have been far more specific and so I'm the one who has to take the hit on this one.

===============================================================================

New theme - Years, Months, Days - In the title...

1) Ruby Tuesday (The Rolling Stones)
2) Monday, Monday ( The Mamas & the Papas)
3) It Was a Very Good Year (Frank Sinatra)
4) Year of the cat (Al Stewart)
5) Happy New Year ( ABBA)
6) Year of decision (Three Degrees)
7) Pretty Good Year (Tori Amos)
8) December, 1963 (Frankie Valli and the Four Seasons)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1. Failed Christian (Nick Lowe)
2. Faithful (Marvin, Welch and Ferrar)
3. Faithfully (Jon Anderson)
4. Faithfully (Journey)
5. Faith In Each Other (INXS)
6. Fake plastic trees (Radiohead)
7. Fallen angel (Rogue)
8. *Falling In Love Again (Marlene Dietrich)*
8. Fallin' for You (Colbie Caillat)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1. Failed Christian (Nick Lowe)
2. Faithful (Marvin, Welch and Ferrar)
3. Faithfully (Jon Anderson)
4. Faithfully (Journey)
5. Faith In Each Other (INXS)
6. Fake plastic trees (Radiohead)
7. Fallen angel (Rogue)
8. Falling In Love Again (Marlene Dietrich)
9. Fallin' for You (Colbie Caillat) 
10. Fame (David Bowie)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1. Fame (Irene Cara)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme - Years, Months, Days - In the title...

1) Ruby Tuesday (The Rolling Stones)
2) Monday, Monday ( The Mamas & the Papas)
3) It Was a Very Good Year (Frank Sinatra)
4) Year of the cat (Al Stewart)
5) Happy New Year ( ABBA)
6) Year of decision (Three Degrees)
7) Pretty Good Year (Tori Amos)
8) December, 1963 (Frankie Valli and the Four Seasons) 
9) In the year 2525 (Zager and Evans)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme - Years, Months, Days - In the title...

1) Ruby Tuesday (The Rolling Stones)
2) Monday, Monday ( The Mamas & the Papas)
3) It Was a Very Good Year (Frank Sinatra)
4) Year of the cat (Al Stewart)
5) Happy New Year ( ABBA)
6) Year of decision (Three Degrees)
7) Pretty Good Year (Tori Amos)
8) December, 1963 (Frankie Valli and the Four Seasons) 
9) In the year 2525 (Zager and Evans)
10)Sunday Bloody Sunday( U2)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Back -In the title...



1) Baby Come Back - The Equals


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in between theme: Back -In the title...



1) Baby Come Back (The Equals)
2) Get Back (The Beatles)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1. Fame (Irene Cara)
2. *Fame (David Bowie)*


----------



## Art Rock

Nope, I ended the previous ten with Bowie's Fame.


----------



## Art Rock

New in between theme: Back -In the title...



1) Baby Come Back (The Equals)
2) Get Back (The Beatles) 
3) Back home (Golden Earring)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1. Fame (Irene Cara)
2. *Fame and Fortune (Bad Company)*


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in between theme: Back -In the title...



1) Baby Come Back (The Equals)
2) Get Back (The Beatles)
3) Back home (Golden Earring)
4) Baby Got Back (Sir Mix-A-Lot)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Back -In the title...



1) Baby Come Back (The Equals)
2) Get Back (The Beatles)
3) Back home (Golden Earring)
4) Baby Got Back (Sir Mix-A-Lot)
5) Working My Way Back to You ( The Four Seasons)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: Back -In the title...



1) Baby Come Back (The Equals)
2) Get Back (The Beatles)
3) Back home (Golden Earring)
4) Baby Got Back (Sir Mix-A-Lot)
5) Working My Way Back to You (The Four Seasons)
6) Back in the USSR (The Beatles)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1. Fame (Irene Cara)
2. Fame and Fortune (Bad Company)
3. Fame Is (Crowded House)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1. Fame (Irene Cara)
2. Fame and Fortune (Bad Company)
3. Fame Is (Crowded House) 
4. Famous Blue Raincoat (Leonard Cohen)


----------



## Art Rock

New in between theme: Back -In the title...



1) Baby Come Back (The Equals)
2) Get Back (The Beatles)
3) Back home (Golden Earring)
4) Baby Got Back (Sir Mix-A-Lot)
5) Working My Way Back to You (The Four Seasons)
6) Back in the USSR (The Beatles) 
7) Back home again (John Denver)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: Back -In the title...



1) Baby Come Back (The Equals)
2) Get Back (The Beatles)
3) Back home (Golden Earring)
4) Baby Got Back (Sir Mix-A-Lot)
5) Working My Way Back to You (The Four Seasons)
6) Back in the USSR (The Beatles) 
7) Back home again (John Denver)
8) I'll Be Back (The Beatles)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1. Fame (Irene Cara)
2. Fame and Fortune (Bad Company)
3. Fame Is (Crowded House) 
4. *Family Tree* (3rd Matinee)
5. Famous Blue Raincoat (Leonard Cohen)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

 1. Fame (Irene Cara)
2. Fame and Fortune (Bad Company)
3. Fame Is (Crowded House)
*4. Family Snapshot (Peter Gabriel)*
5. Family Tree (3rd Matinee)
6. Famous Blue Raincoat (Leonard Cohen)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1. Fame (Irene Cara)
2. Fame and Fortune (Bad Company)
3. Fame Is (Crowded House)
*4. Family Affair (Sly and the Family Stone)*
5. Family Snapshot (Peter Gabriel)
6. Family Tree (3rd Matinee)
7. Famous Blue Raincoat (Leonard Cohen)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in between theme: Back -In the title...



1) Baby Come Back (The Equals)
2) Get Back (The Beatles)
3) Back home (Golden Earring)
4) Baby Got Back (Sir Mix-A-Lot)
5) Working My Way Back to You (The Four Seasons)
6) Back in the USSR (The Beatles)
7) Back home again (John Denver)
8) I'll Be Back (The Beatles)
9) Back In Black (AC/DC)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1. Fame (Irene Cara)
2. Fame and Fortune (Bad Company)
3. Fame Is (Crowded House)
4. Family Affair (Sly and the Family Stone)
5. *Family Dinner* (thenewno2)
5. Family Snapshot (Peter Gabriel)
6. Family Tree (3rd Matinee)
7. Famous Blue Raincoat (Leonard Cohen)

_"thenewno2" is the "band" name of Oliver Hecks (keyboards, percussion) and Dhani Harrison (guitars, vocals). Dhani is George Harrison's son._


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1. Fame (Irene Cara)
2. Fame and Fortune (Bad Company)
3. Fame Is (Crowded House)
4. Family Affair (Sly and the Family Stone)
5. Family Dinner (thenewno2)
*6. Family Man (Fleetwood Mac)*
7. Family Snapshot (Peter Gabriel)
8. Family Tree (3rd Matinee)
9. Famous Blue Raincoat (Leonard Cohen)


----------



## Art Rock

The numbering is... surreal....


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Back -In the title...



1) Baby Come Back (The Equals)
2) Get Back (The Beatles)
3) Back home (Golden Earring)
4) Baby Got Back (Sir Mix-A-Lot)
5) Working My Way Back to You (The Four Seasons)
6) Back in the USSR (The Beatles)
7) Back home again (John Denver)
8) I'll Be Back (The Beatles)
9) Back In Black (AC/DC)
10) I'll Back You Up (Dave Matthews Band)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme : Yes in title

1) Yes Sir, I Can Boogie ( Baccara)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme : Yes in title

1) Yes Sir, I Can Boogie (Baccara)
2) Yes It Is (The Beatles)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1. Fame (Irene Cara)
2. Fame and Fortune (Bad Company)
3. Fame Is (Crowded House)
4. Family Affair (Sly and the Family Stone)
5. Family Dinner (thenewno2)
6. Family Man (Fleetwood Mac)
7. Family Snapshot (Peter Gabriel)
8. Family Tree (3rd Matinee)
9. Famous Blue Raincoat (Leonard Cohen)
10. Famous Groupies (Wings)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1. Fancy Colours (Chicago)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1. Fancy Colours (Chicago) 
2. Fanfare for the common man (ELP)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme : Yes in title

1) Yes Sir, I Can Boogie (Baccara)
2) Yes It Is (The Beatles)
3) Just Say Yes ( Snow Patrol)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Art Rock said:


> The numbering is... surreal....


I couldn't edit the post - I kept getting "Resource Limit Reached" - I was able to log back on about 25 minutes later.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1. Fancy Colours (Chicago)
2. Fanfare for the common man (ELP)
3. *Fantastic Voyage (David Bowie)*


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in between theme : Yes in title

1) Yes Sir, I Can Boogie (Baccara)
2) Yes It Is (The Beatles)
3) Just Say Yes ( Snow Patrol)
4) Yesterday (The Beatles)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1. Fancy Colours (Chicago)
2. Fanfare for the common man (ELP)
*3. Fanny (Bee-Gees)*
4. Fantastic Voyage (David Bowie)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1. Fancy Colours (Chicago)
2. *Fandango (Steve Miller Band)*
2. Fanfare for the common man (ELP)
3. Fanny (Bee-Gees)
4. Fantastic Voyage (David Bowie)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme : Yes in title

1) Yes Sir, I Can Boogie (Baccara)
2) Yes It Is (The Beatles)
3) Just Say Yes ( Snow Patrol)
4) Yesterday (The Beatles)
5) Yes to Heaven (Lana Del Rey)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in between theme : Yes in title

1) Yes Sir, I Can Boogie (Baccara)
2) Yes It Is (The Beatles)
3) Just Say Yes ( Snow Patrol)
4) Yesterday (The Beatles)
5) Yes to Heaven (Lana Del Rey)
6) Yesterday and Today (Yes)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme : Yes in title

New in between theme : Yes in title

1) Yes Sir, I Can Boogie (Baccara)
2) Yes It Is (The Beatles)
3) Just Say Yes ( Snow Patrol)
4) Yesterday (The Beatles)
5) Yes to Heaven (Lana Del Rey)
6) Yesterday and Today (Yes)
7) Yes I Have Ghosts (David Gilmour)


----------



## Art Rock

New in between theme : Yes in title

1) Yes Sir, I Can Boogie (Baccara)
2) Yes It Is (The Beatles)
3) Just Say Yes ( Snow Patrol)
4) Yesterday (The Beatles)
5) Yes to Heaven (Lana Del Rey)
6) Yesterday and Today (Yes)
7) Yes I Have Ghosts (David Gilmour) 
8) Yes Anastasia (Tori Amos)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1. Fancy Colours (Chicago)
2. Fandango (Steve Miller Band)
3. Fanfare for the common man (ELP)
4. Fanny (Bee-Gees)
*5. Fantastic Place (Marillion)*
6. Fantastic Voyage (David Bowie)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1. Fancy Colours (Chicago)
2. Fandango (Steve Miller Band)
2. Fanfare for the common man (ELP)
3. Fanny (Bee-Gees)
4. Fantastic Place (Marillion)
5. Fantastic Voyage (David Bowie) 
6. Fantasy (Earth Wind and Fire)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1. Fancy Colours (Chicago)
2. Fandango (Steve Miller Band)
3. Fanfare for the common man (ELP)
4. Fanny (Bee-Gees)
5. Fantastic Place (Marillion)
6. Fantastic Voyage (David Bowie)
7. Fantasy (Earth Wind and Fire)
*8. Fantasy Girl (38 Special)*


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1. Fancy Colours (Chicago)
2. Fandango (Steve Miller Band)
3. Fanfare for the common man (ELP)
4. Fanny (Bee-Gees)
5. Fantastic Place (Marillion)
6. Fantastic Voyage (David Bowie)
7. Fantasy (Earth Wind and Fire)
8. Fantasy Girl (38 Special)
9. *Farmer's Song (Neil Young)*


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in between theme : Yes in title

1) Yes Sir, I Can Boogie (Baccara)
2) Yes It Is (The Beatles)
3) Just Say Yes ( Snow Patrol)
4) Yesterday (The Beatles)
5) Yes to Heaven (Lana Del Rey)
6) Yesterday and Today (Yes)
7) Yes I Have Ghosts (David Gilmour)
8) Yes Anastasia (Tori Amos)
9) Yes, I Am (10cc)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1. Fancy Colours (Chicago)
2. Fandango (Steve Miller Band)
3. Fanfare for the common man (ELP)
4. Fanny (Bee-Gees)
5. Fantastic Place (Marillion)
6. Fantastic Voyage (David Bowie)
7. Fantasy (Earth Wind and Fire)
8. Fantasy Girl (38 Special)
*9. Far from Home (Neil Young)*
10. Farmer's Song (Neil Young)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme : Yes in title

1) Yes Sir, I Can Boogie (Baccara)
2) Yes It Is (The Beatles)
3) Just Say Yes (Snow Patrol)
4) Yesterday (The Beatles)
5) Yes to Heaven (Lana Del Rey)
6) Yesterday and Today (Yes)
7) Yes! We Have No Bananas (Jimmy Durante)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in between theme : Yes in title

1) Yes Sir, I Can Boogie (Baccara)
2) Yes It Is (The Beatles)
3) Just Say Yes (Snow Patrol)
4) Yesterday (The Beatles)
5) Yes to Heaven (Lana Del Rey)
6) Yesterday and Today (Yes)
7) Yes! We Have No Bananas (Jimmy Durante)
8) Yester-Me, Yester-You, Yesterday (Stevie Wonder) - Extra bonus points!


----------



## Art Rock

Sunburst Finish said:


> 8) Yester-Me, Yester-You, Yesterday (Stevie Wonder) - Extra bonus points!


Sorry to rain on your parade but pianozach used the wrong board.

This theme ends with

New in between theme : Yes in title

1) Yes Sir, I Can Boogie (Baccara)
2) Yes It Is (The Beatles)
3) Just Say Yes ( Snow Patrol)
4) Yesterday (The Beatles)
5) Yes to Heaven (Lana Del Rey)
6) Yesterday and Today (Yes)
7) Yes I Have Ghosts (David Gilmour)
8) Yes Anastasia (Tori Amos)
9) Yes, I Am (10cc) 
10) Yes! We Have No Bananas (Jimmy Durante)

:devil:


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Far far away (Slade)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Far far away (Slade)
2) Farm on the Freeway (Jethro Tull)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Art Rock said:


> Sorry to rain on your parade but pianozach used the wrong board.
> 
> This theme ends with
> 
> New in between theme : Yes in title
> 
> 1) Yes Sir, I Can Boogie (Baccara)
> 2) Yes It Is (The Beatles)
> 3) Just Say Yes ( Snow Patrol)
> 4) Yesterday (The Beatles)
> 5) Yes to Heaven (Lana Del Rey)
> 6) Yesterday and Today (Yes)
> 7) Yes I Have Ghosts (David Gilmour)
> 8) Yes Anastasia (Tori Amos)
> 9) Yes, I Am (10cc)
> 10) Yes! We Have No Bananas (Jimmy Durante)
> 
> :devil:


It's cool... No big deal - Thanks for nothing, Zach! - :lol:

It's been a while without a new theme - I'll take it - See next page for start...


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Far far away (Slade)
2) *Farmer's Song (Neil Young)*
2) Farm on the Freeway (Jethro Tull)


----------



## Art Rock

It's up to the theme starter whether songs are acceptable. Rogerx apparently had no objection.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Art Rock said:


> It's up to the theme starter whether songs are acceptable. Rogerx apparently had no objection.


I totally misread the intent - My reply was meant to be humorous but it just didn't scan as well as I would have liked.

A new page has started so I'll reprint the last response -

==========================================================

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Far far away (Slade)
2) *Farmer's Song (Neil Young)*
2) Farm on the Freeway (Jethro Tull)


----------



## Shaughnessy

*New In-between Theme = Babes... Any variation of "babes" in the title...
*
1.) Somebody's Baby (Jackson Brown)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Far far away (Slade)
2) Farmer's Song (Neil Young)
3) Farm on the Freeway (Jethro Tull) 
4) Faron Young (Prefab Sprout)


----------



## Art Rock

New In-between Theme = Babes... Any variation of "babes" in the title...

1.) Somebody's Baby (Jackson Brown) 
2.) Babe (Styx)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New In-between Theme = Babes... Any variation of "babes" in the title...

1.) Somebody's Baby (Jackson Brown)
2.) Babe (Styx)
3.) I Got You Babe (Sonny and Cher)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Far far away (Slade)
2) *Far Gone and Out (The Jesus and Mary Chain)*
3) Farmer's Song (Neil Young)
4) Farm on the Freeway (Jethro Tull)
5) Faron Young (Prefab Sprout)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Far far away (Slade)
2) Far Gone and Out (The Jesus and Mary Chain)
3) Farmer's Song (Neil Young)
4) Farm on the Freeway (Jethro Tull)
5) Faron Young (Prefab Sprout) 
6) Fashion (David Bowie)


----------



## Art Rock

New In-between Theme = Babes... Any variation of "babes" in the title...

1.) Somebody's Baby (Jackson Brown)
2.) Babe (Styx)
3.) I Got You Babe (Sonny and Cher) 
4.) Baby plays around (Elvis Costello)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Far far away (Slade)
2) Far Gone and Out (The Jesus and Mary Chain)
3) Farmer's Song (Neil Young)
4) Farm on the Freeway (Jethro Tull)
5) Faron Young (Prefab Sprout)
6) Fashion (David Bowie)
7) *Fashion Victim (Green Day)*


----------



## Shaughnessy

New In-between Theme = Babes... Any variation of "babes" in the title...

1.) Somebody's Baby (Jackson Brown)
2.) Babe (Styx)
3.) I Got You Babe (Sonny and Cher)
4.) Baby plays around (Elvis Costello)
5.) Baby Baby Baby (Aretha Franklin) - Triple Bonus Points!


----------



## SanAntone

New In-between Theme = Babes... Any variation of "babes" in the title...

1.) Somebody's Baby (Jackson Brown)
2.) Babe (Styx)
3.) I Got You Babe (Sonny and Cher)
4.) Baby plays around (Elvis Costello)
5.) Baby Baby Baby (Aretha Franklin) - Triple Bonus Points!
6.) Babe I'm Gonna Leave You (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Haydn70

New In-between Theme = Babes... Any variation of "babes" in the title...

1.) Somebody's Baby (Jackson Brown)
2.) Babe (Styx)
3.) I Got You Babe (Sonny and Cher)
4.) Baby plays around (Elvis Costello)
5.) Baby Baby Baby (Aretha Franklin) - Triple Bonus Points!
6.) Babe I'm Gonna Leave You (Led Zeppelin)
7.) Babysitter Boogie (Buzz Clifford)


----------



## Haydn70

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Far far away (Slade)
2) Far Gone and Out (The Jesus and Mary Chain)
*3) Farmer's Daughter (Beach Boys)*
4) Farmer's Song (Neil Young)
5) Farm on the Freeway (Jethro Tull)
6) Faron Young (Prefab Sprout)
7) Fashion (David Bowie)
8) Fashion Victim (Green Day)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New In-between Theme = Babes... Any variation of "babes" in the title...

1.) Somebody's Baby (Jackson Brown)
2.) Babe (Styx)
3.) I Got You Babe (Sonny and Cher)
4.) Baby plays around (Elvis Costello)
5.) Baby Baby Baby (Aretha Franklin) - Triple Bonus Points!
6.) Babe I'm Gonna Leave You (Led Zeppelin)
7.) Babysitter Boogie (Buzz Clifford)
8.) Crazy Babies (Ozzy)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

_*1) Fannin Street (Tom Waits)*_
2) Far far away (Slade)
3) Far Gone and Out (The Jesus and Mary Chain)
4) Farmer's Daughter (Beach Boys)
5) Farmer's Song (Neil Young)
6) Farm on the Freeway (Jethro Tull)
7) Faron Young (Prefab Sprout)
8) Fashion (David Bowie)
9) Fashion Victim (Green Day)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Fannin Street (Tom Waits)
2) Far far away (Slade)
3) Far Gone and Out (The Jesus and Mary Chain)
4) Farmer's Daughter (Beach Boys)
5) Farmer's Song (Neil Young)
6) Farm on the Freeway (Jethro Tull)
7) Faron Young (Prefab Sprout)
8) Fashion (David Bowie)
9) Fashion Victim (Green Day)
*10) Fast Cars (U2)*


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) *Fast Company (The Eagles)*


----------



## Shaughnessy

New In-between Theme = Babes... Any variation of "babes" in the title...

1.) Somebody's Baby (Jackson Brown)
2.) Babe (Styx)
3.) I Got You Babe (Sonny and Cher)
4.) Baby plays around (Elvis Costello)
5.) Baby Baby Baby (Aretha Franklin) - Triple Bonus Points!
6.) Babe I'm Gonna Leave You (Led Zeppelin)
7.) Babysitter Boogie (Buzz Clifford)
8.) Crazy Babies (Ozzy)
9.) Baby, You're A Rich Man (The Beatles)


----------



## Haydn70

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Fast Company (The Eagles)
2) Fool Of Love (Bobby Fuller Four)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Fast Company (The Eagles)
2) *Faster* (George Harrison)
2) Fool of Love (Bobby Fuller Four)


----------



## pianozach

New In-between Theme = Babes... Any variation of "babes" in the title...

1.) Somebody's Baby (Jackson Brown)
2.) Babe (Styx)
3.) I Got You Babe (Sonny and Cher)
4.) Baby plays around (Elvis Costello)
5.) Baby Baby Baby (Aretha Franklin) - Triple Bonus Points!
6.) Babe I'm Gonna Leave You (Led Zeppelin)
7.) Babysitter Boogie (Buzz Clifford)
8.) Crazy Babies (Ozzy)
9.) Baby, You're A Rich Man (The Beatles)
10) It Ain't Me Babe (Bob Dylan)


----------



## pianozach

New In-between Theme = Dudes and Guys and fellas... Any variation of "dude" or guys or fellas in the title...

1) All the Young Dudes (Mott the Hoople)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New In-between Theme = Dudes and Guys and fellas... Any variation of "dude" or guys or fellas in the title...

1) All the Young Dudes (Mott the Hoople)
2) Dude Looks Like A Lady (Aerosmith)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Fast Company (The Eagles)
2) Faster (George Harrison)
3) *Faster Than The Speed of Life (Steppenwolf)*
2) Fool of Love (Bobby Fuller Four)


----------



## Rogerx

New In-between Theme = Dudes and Guys and fellas... Any variation of "dude" or guys or fellas in the title...

1) All the Young Dudes (Mott the Hoople)
2) Dude Looks Like A Lady (Aerosmith)
3) This Guy's In Love With You ( Herb Alpert)


----------



## pianozach

New In-between Theme = Dudes and Guys and fellas... Any variation of "dude" or guys or fellas in the title...

1) All the Young Dudes (Mott the Hoople)
2) Dude Looks Like A Lady (Aerosmith)
3) This Guy's In Love With You ( Herb Alpert)
4) Guys & Dolls (Frank Sinatra)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Fast Company (The Eagles)
2) Faster (George Harrison)
3) Faster Than The Speed of Life (Steppenwolf)
4) *Fat Angel* (Jefferson Airplane)
5) Fool of Love (Bobby Fuller Four)


----------



## Art Rock

I've deleted Fool of love, because there are dozens of well-known songs between Fast... and Fool..., so it is definitely not in the spirit of the game.

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

*1) Fast car (Tracy Chapman)*
2) Fast Company (The Eagles)
3) Faster (George Harrison)
4) Faster Than The Speed of Life (Steppenwolf)
5) Fat Angel (Jefferson Airplane)


----------



## Rogerx

New In-between Theme = Dudes and Guys and fellas... Any variation of "dude" or guys or fellas in the title...

1) All the Young Dudes (Mott the Hoople)
2) Dude Looks Like A Lady (Aerosmith)
3) This Guy's In Love With You ( Herb Alpert)
4) Guys & Dolls (Frank Sinatra)
5) A Guy Is A Guy (Doris Day )


----------



## Art Rock

New In-between Theme = Dudes and Guys and fellas... Any variation of "dude" or guys or fellas in the title...

1) All the Young Dudes (Mott the Hoople)
2) Dude Looks Like A Lady (Aerosmith)
3) This Guy's In Love With You ( Herb Alpert)
4) Guys & Dolls (Frank Sinatra)
5) A Guy Is A Guy (Doris Day ) 
6) Song for Guy (Elton John)


----------



## Rogerx

New In-between Theme = Dudes and Guys and fellas... Any variation of "dude" or guys or fellas in the title...

1) All the Young Dudes (Mott the Hoople)
2) Dude Looks Like A Lady (Aerosmith)
3) This Guy's In Love With You ( Herb Alpert)
4) Guys & Dolls (Frank Sinatra)
5) A Guy Is A Guy (Doris Day ) 
6) Song for Guy (Elton John)
7)Jealous Guy ( John Lennon)


----------



## cougarjuno

New In-between Theme = Dudes and Guys and fellas... Any variation of "dude" or guys or fellas in the title...

1) All the Young Dudes (Mott the Hoople)
2) Dude Looks Like A Lady (Aerosmith)
3) This Guy's In Love With You ( Herb Alpert)
4) Guys & Dolls (Frank Sinatra)
5) A Guy Is A Guy (Doris Day )
6) Song for Guy (Elton John)
7)Jealous Guy ( John Lennon)
8) What Kinda Guy? (Steve Forbert)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

*1) Fast Buck Freddie (Jefferson Starship)*
2) Fast car (Tracy Chapman)
3) Fast Company (The Eagles)
4) Faster (George Harrison)
5) Faster Than The Speed of Life (Steppenwolf)
6) Fat Angel (Jefferson Airplane)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New In-between Theme = Dudes and Guys and fellas... Any variation of "dude" or guys or fellas in the title...

1) All the Young Dudes (Mott the Hoople)
2) Dude Looks Like A Lady (Aerosmith)
3) This Guy's In Love With You ( Herb Alpert)
4) Guys & Dolls (Frank Sinatra)
5) A Guy Is A Guy (Doris Day )
6) Song for Guy (Elton John)
7)Jealous Guy ( John Lennon)
8) What Kinda Guy? (Steve Forbert)
9) The Kind of Fella I Am (John Mellancamp)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Fast Buck Freddie (Jefferson Starship)
2) Fast car (Tracy Chapman)
3) Fast Company (The Eagles)
4) Faster (George Harrison)
5) *Faster and Faster To Nowhere (Donna Summer)*
6) Faster Than The Speed of Life (Steppenwolf)
7) Fat Angel (Jefferson Airplane)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Fast Buck Freddie (Jefferson Starship)
2) Fast car (Tracy Chapman)
3) Fast Company (The Eagles)
4) Faster (George Harrison)
5) Faster and Faster To Nowhere (Donna Summer)
6) Faster Than The Speed of Life (Steppenwolf)
7) Fat Angel (Jefferson Airplane) 
8) Father and Son (Cat Stevens)

PS: I wanted to post Fat bottomed girls, but I thought it had been used already. It was, four days ago.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Art Rock said:


> PS: I wanted to post Fat bottomed girls, but I thought it had been used already. It was, four days ago.


I posted the "A" side and you posted the "B" side...


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Fast Buck Freddie (Jefferson Starship)
2) Fast car (Tracy Chapman)
3) Fast Company (The Eagles)
4) Faster (George Harrison)
5) Faster and Faster To Nowhere (Donna Summer)
6) *Faster Than Light (Neil Finn)*
7) Faster Than The Speed of Life (Steppenwolf)
8) Fat Angel (Jefferson Airplane)
9 Father and Son (Cat Stevens)


----------



## Rogerx

New In-between Theme = Dudes and Guys and fellas... Any variation of "dude" or guys or fellas in the title...

1) All the Young Dudes (Mott the Hoople)
2) Dude Looks Like A Lady (Aerosmith)
3) This Guy's In Love With You ( Herb Alpert)
4) Guys & Dolls (Frank Sinatra)
5) A Guy Is A Guy (Doris Day )
6) Song for Guy (Elton John)
7)Jealous Guy ( John Lennon)
8) What Kinda Guy? (Steve Forbert)
9) The Kind of Fella I Am (John Mellancamp)
10) Any Major Dude Will Tell You ( Steely Dan)


Anyone can start new theme.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*New theme = Hours, Minutes, Seconds - Song title or lyrics...*

1.) One O'Clock Jump (Count Basie)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = Hours, Minutes, Seconds - Song title or lyrics...

1.) One O'Clock Jump (Count Basie) 
2.) Five o'Clock World (Vogues)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Fast Buck Freddie (Jefferson Starship)
2) Fast car (Tracy Chapman)
3) Fast Company (The Eagles)
4) Faster (George Harrison)
5) Faster and Faster To Nowhere (Donna Summer)
6) Faster Than Light (Neil Finn)
7) Faster Than The Speed of Life (Steppenwolf)
8) Fat Angel (Jefferson Airplane)
9) Father and Son (Cat Stevens) 
10) Father John (Lemming)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Father, Son (Peter Gabriel)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = Hours, Minutes, Seconds - Song title or lyrics...

1.) One O'Clock Jump (Count Basie) 
2.) Five o'Clock World (Vogues)
3) 7 Seconds ( Youssou N'Dour)


----------



## pianozach

New theme = Hours, Minutes, Seconds - Song title or lyrics...

1) One O'Clock Jump (Count Basie) 
2) Five o'Clock World (Vogues)
3) 7 Seconds (Youssou N'Dour)
4) An Hour in the Shower (Chicago)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) *Father Figure* (George Michael)
2) Father, Son (Peter Gabriel)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New theme = Hours, Minutes, Seconds - Song title or lyrics...

1) One O'Clock Jump (Count Basie)
2) Five o'Clock World (Vogues)
3) 7 Seconds (Youssou N'Dour)
4) An Hour in the Shower (Chicago)
5) New York Minute (Don Henley)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Father Figure (George Michael)
2) *Father of Night (Bob Dylan)*
2) Father, Son (Peter Gabriel)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Father Figure (George Michael)
2) Father of Night (Bob Dylan)
3) Father, Son (Peter Gabriel) 
4) Fear of a blank planet (Porcupine Tree)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Father Figure (George Michael)
2) Father of Night (Bob Dylan)
3) Father, Son (Peter Gabriel)
4) *Fear of a Black Planet (Public Enemy)*
5) Fear of a blank planet (Porcupine Tree)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Father Figure (George Michael)
2) Father of Night (Bob Dylan)
3) Father, Son (Peter Gabriel)
_4) Father To Son (Queen)_
5) Fear of a Black Planet (Public Enemy)
6) Fear of a blank planet (Porcupine Tree)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme = Hours, Minutes, Seconds - Song title or lyrics...

1) One O'Clock Jump (Count Basie)
2) Five o'Clock World (Vogues)
3) 7 Seconds (Youssou N'Dour)
4) An Hour in the Shower (Chicago)
5) New York Minute (Don Henley)
6) 2 Minutes To Midnight (Iron Maiden)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New theme = Hours, Minutes, Seconds - Song title or lyrics...

1) One O'Clock Jump (Count Basie)
2) Five o'Clock World (Vogues)
3) 7 Seconds (Youssou N'Dour)
4) An Hour in the Shower (Chicago)
5) New York Minute (Don Henley)
6) 2 Minutes To Midnight (Iron Maiden)
7) Second Chance (38 Special)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Father Figure (George Michael)
2) Father of Night (Bob Dylan)
3) Father, Son (Peter Gabriel)
4) Father To Son (Queen)
5) Fear of a Black Planet (Public Enemy)
6) Fear of a blank planet (Porcupine Tree)
7) *Fear of Bliss (Alanis Morrisette)*


----------



## Art Rock

New theme = Hours, Minutes, Seconds - Song title or lyrics...

1) One O'Clock Jump (Count Basie)
2) Five o'Clock World (Vogues)
3) 7 Seconds (Youssou N'Dour)
4) An Hour in the Shower (Chicago)
5) New York Minute (Don Henley)
6) 2 Minutes To Midnight (Iron Maiden)
7) Second Chance (38 Special) 
8) Five O'Clock in the Morning (Godley and Creme)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme = Hours, Minutes, Seconds - Song title or lyrics...

1) One O'Clock Jump (Count Basie)
2) Five o'Clock World (Vogues)
3) 7 Seconds (Youssou N'Dour)
4) An Hour in the Shower (Chicago)
5) New York Minute (Don Henley)
6) 2 Minutes To Midnight (Iron Maiden)
7) Second Chance (38 Special)
8) Five O'Clock in the Morning (Godley and Creme)
9) Minute by Minute (Doobie Brothers)


----------



## Haydn70

New theme = Hours, Minutes, Seconds - Song title or lyrics...

1) One O'Clock Jump (Count Basie)
2) Five o'Clock World (Vogues)
3) 7 Seconds (Youssou N'Dour)
4) An Hour in the Shower (Chicago)
5) New York Minute (Don Henley)
6) 2 Minutes To Midnight (Iron Maiden)
7) Second Chance (38 Special)
8) Five O'Clock in the Morning (Godley and Creme)
9) Minute by Minute (Doobie Brothers)
10) Sixty Minute Man (The Dominoes)


----------



## Shaughnessy

It's been an hour and a half since Haydn70 came up with number ten to finish the theme without having created a new one.

I shall be scarce due to work commitments but allow me to present the next and last (for a while) theme.

*New In Between Theme -

Any song title which references a term used to describe a specific family member...*

1) Father and Son (Cat Stevens)


----------



## Haydn70

Sunburst Finish said:


> *It's been an hour and a half since Haydn70 came up with number ten to finish the theme without having created a new one.*


Oops, my apologies about that...I didn't realize I was supposed to come up with the next theme...sorry about that!

Thanks for picking up the slack, Sunburst.


----------



## pianozach

It's been an hour and a half since Haydn70 came up with number ten to finish the theme without having created a new one.

I shall be scarce due to work commitments but allow me to present the next and last (for a while) theme.

New In Between Theme -

Any song title which references a term used to describe a specific family member...

1) Father and Son (Cat Stevens)
2) Auntie Grizelda (The Monkees)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Father Figure (George Michael)
2) Father of Night (Bob Dylan)
3) Father, Son (Peter Gabriel)
4) Father To Son (Queen)
5) *Fearless* (Pink Floyd)
6) Fear of a Black Planet (Public Enemy)
7) Fear of a blank planet (Porcupine Tree)
8) Fear of Bliss (Alanis Morrisette)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

*1) Father and Daughter (Paul Simon)*
2) Father Figure (George Michael)
3) Father of Night (Bob Dylan)
4) Father, Son (Peter Gabriel)
5) Father To Son (Queen)
6) Fearless (Pink Floyd)
7) Fear of a Black Planet (Public Enemy)
8) Fear of a blank planet (Porcupine Tree)
9) Fear of Bliss (Alanis Morrisette)


----------



## cougarjuno

New In Between Theme -

Any song title which references a term used to describe a specific family member...

1) Father and Son (Cat Stevens)
2) Auntie Grizelda (The Monkees)
3) Uncle Albert/Admiral Halsey (Paul McCartney and Wings)


----------



## Open Book

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Father and Daughter (Paul Simon)
2) *Father Christmas (The Kinks)*
3) Father Figure (George Michael)
4) Father of Night (Bob Dylan)
5) Father, Son (Peter Gabriel)
6) Father To Son (Queen)
7) Fearless (Pink Floyd)
8) Fear of a Black Planet (Public Enemy)
9) Fear of a blank planet (Porcupine Tree)
10) Fear of Bliss (Alanis Morrisette)


----------



## Rogerx

It's been an hour and a half since Haydn70 came up with number ten to finish the theme without having created a new one.

I shall be scarce due to work commitments but allow me to present the next and last (for a while) theme.

New In Between Theme -

Any song title which references a term used to describe a specific family member...

1) Father and Son (Cat Stevens)
2) Auntie Grizelda (The Monkees)
3) Me And My Uncle (Grateful Dead)


----------



## Art Rock

New In Between Theme -

Any song title which references a term used to describe a specific family member...

1) Father and Son (Cat Stevens)
2) Auntie Grizelda (The Monkees)
3) Me And My Uncle (Grateful Dead) 
4) He ain't heavy, he's my brother (Hollies)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1. Feel (Robbie Williams)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1. Feel (Robbie Williams)
2. Feel It (Todd Rundgren)


----------



## pianozach

New In Between Theme -

Any song title which references a term used to describe a specific family member...

1) Father and Son (Cat Stevens)
2) Auntie Grizelda (The Monkees)
3) Me And My Uncle (Grateful Dead) 
4) He ain't heavy, he's my brother (Hollies)
5) Mother (John Lennon)


----------



## Rogerx

New In Between Theme -

Any song title which references a term used to describe a specific family member...

1) Father and Son (Cat Stevens)
2) Auntie Grizelda (The Monkees)
3) Me And My Uncle (Grateful Dead) 
4) He ain't heavy, he's my brother (Hollies)
5) Mother (John Lennon)
6) Kissin' Cousins (Elvis Presley)


----------



## Art Rock

New In Between Theme -

Any song title which references a term used to describe a specific family member...

1) Father and Son (Cat Stevens)
2) Auntie Grizelda (The Monkees)
3) Me And My Uncle (Grateful Dead)
4) He ain't heavy, he's my brother (Hollies)
5) Mother (John Lennon)
6) Kissin' Cousins (Elvis Presley) 
7) Uncle Albert/Admiral Halsey ( Paul and Linda McCartney)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1. Feel (Robbie Williams)
*2. Feelings (Morris Albert)*
3. Feel It (Todd Rundgren)


----------



## cougarjuno

New In Between Theme -

Any song title which references a term used to describe a specific family member...

1) Father and Son (Cat Stevens)
2) Auntie Grizelda (The Monkees)
*3) Uncle Albert/Admiral Halsey ( Paul and Linda McCartney)*
4) Me And My Uncle (Grateful Dead)
5) He ain't heavy, he's my brother (Hollies)
6) Mother (John Lennon)
7) Kissin' Cousins (Elvis Presley)
*8) Dance Little Sister (Rolling Stones)*

I entered the McCartney song hours before and Rogerx left it out


----------



## Art Rock

New In Between Theme -

Any song title which references a term used to describe a specific family member...

1) Father and Son (Cat Stevens)
2) Auntie Grizelda (The Monkees)
3) Uncle Albert/Admiral Halsey ( Paul and Linda McCartney)
4) Me And My Uncle (Grateful Dead)
5) He ain't heavy, he's my brother (Hollies)
6) Mother (John Lennon)
7) Kissin' Cousins (Elvis Presley)
8) Dance Little Sister (Rolling Stones)
9) Sister Golden Hair (America)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1. Feel (Robbie Williams)
2. Feelings (Morris Albert)
*3. Feeling That Way (Journey)*
4. Feel It (Todd Rundgren)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1. Feel (Robbie Williams)
2. Feelings (Morris Albert)
3. Feeling That Way (Journey)
*4. Feelin' Stronger Every Day (Chicago)*
5. Feel It (Todd Rundgren)


----------



## cougarjuno

New In Between Theme -

Any song title which references a term used to describe a specific family member...

1) Father and Son (Cat Stevens)
2) Auntie Grizelda (The Monkees)
3) Uncle Albert/Admiral Halsey ( Paul and Linda McCartney)
4) Me And My Uncle (Grateful Dead)
5) He ain't heavy, he's my brother (Hollies)
6) Mother (John Lennon)
7) Kissin' Cousins (Elvis Presley)
8) Dance Little Sister (Rolling Stones)
9) Sister Golden Hair (America)
10 Grandma's Theme (John Mellencamp)


----------



## cougarjuno

New In Between Theme - Don't in the title

1) Don't Hurt Yourself (Marillion)


----------



## Rogerx

New In Between Theme - Don't in the title

1) Don't Hurt Yourself (Marillion)
2) Don't Answer Me ( The Alan Parsons Project)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1. Feel (Robbie Williams)
*2. Feel for You (Nightwish)*
3. Feelings (Morris Albert)
4. Feeling That Way (Journey)
5. Feelin' Stronger Every Day (Chicago)
6. Feel It (Todd Rundgren)


----------



## Art Rock

New In Between Theme - Don't in the title

1) Don't Hurt Yourself (Marillion)
2) Don't Answer Me ( The Alan Parsons Project) 
3) Don't look back in anger (Oasis)


----------



## cougarjuno

New In Between Theme - Don't in the title

1) Don't Hurt Yourself (Marillion)
2) Don't Answer Me ( The Alan Parsons Project)
3) Don't look back in anger (Oasis)
4) Don't You Care (The Buckinghams)


----------



## Rogerx

New In Between Theme - Don't in the title

1) Don't Hurt Yourself (Marillion)
2) Don't Answer Me ( The Alan Parsons Project)
3) Don't look back in anger (Oasis)
4) Don't You Care (The Buckinghams)
5) Don't Go Breaking My Heart ( Kiki Dee /Elton John )


----------



## Art Rock

New In Between Theme - Don't in the title

1) Don't Hurt Yourself (Marillion)
2) Don't Answer Me ( The Alan Parsons Project)
3) Don't look back in anger (Oasis)
4) Don't You Care (The Buckinghams)
5) Don't Go Breaking My Heart ( Kiki Dee /Elton John ) 
6) Don't you [Forget about me] (Simple Minds)


----------



## pianozach

New In Between Theme - Don't in the title

1) Don't Hurt Yourself (Marillion)
2) Don't Answer Me ( The Alan Parsons Project)
3) Don't look back in anger (Oasis)
4) Don't You Care (The Buckinghams)
5) Don't Go Breaking My Heart ( Kiki Dee /Elton John ) 
6) Don't you [Forget about me] (Simple Minds)
7) Papa Don't Take No Mess (James Brown)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1. Feel (Robbie Williams)
2. Feel for You (Nightwish)
3. *Feeling of Falling* (Bonnie Raitt)
4. Feelings (Morris Albert)
5. Feeling That Way (Journey)
6. Feelin' Stronger Every Day (Chicago)
7. Feel It (Todd Rundgren)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1. Feel (Robbie Williams)
2. Feel for You (Nightwish)
3. Feeling of Falling (Bonnie Raitt)
4. Feelings (Morris Albert)
5. Feeling That Way (Journey)
6. Feelin' Stronger Every Day (Chicago)
7. Feel It (Todd Rundgren) 
8. Feels like heaven (Friction Factory)


----------



## Art Rock

New In Between Theme - Don't in the title

1) Don't Hurt Yourself (Marillion)
2) Don't Answer Me ( The Alan Parsons Project)
3) Don't look back in anger (Oasis)
4) Don't You Care (The Buckinghams)
5) Don't Go Breaking My Heart ( Kiki Dee /Elton John )
6) Don't you [Forget about me] (Simple Minds)
7) Papa Don't Take No Mess (James Brown) 
8) Don't turn me loose (Greenfield and Cook)


----------



## pianozach

New In Between Theme - Don't in the title

1) Don't Hurt Yourself (Marillion)
2) Don't Answer Me ( The Alan Parsons Project)
3) Don't look back in anger (Oasis)
4) Don't You Care (The Buckinghams)
5) Don't Go Breaking My Heart ( Kiki Dee /Elton John )
6) Don't you [Forget about me] (Simple Minds)
7) Papa Don't Take No Mess (James Brown) 
8) Don't turn me loose (Greenfield and Cook)
9) You Don't Have to Cry (Crosby, Stills & Nash)


----------



## SanAntone

New In Between Theme - Don't in the title

1) Don't Hurt Yourself (Marillion)
2) Don't Answer Me ( The Alan Parsons Project)
3) Don't look back in anger (Oasis)
4) Don't You Care (The Buckinghams)
5) Don't Go Breaking My Heart ( Kiki Dee /Elton John )
6) Don't you [Forget about me] (Simple Minds)
7) Papa Don't Take No Mess (James Brown)
8) Don't turn me loose (Greenfield and Cook)
9) You Don't Have to Cry (Crosby, Stills & Nash)
10) What I Don't Know (Dwight Yoakam)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1. Feel (Robbie Williams)
2. Feel for You (Nightwish)
3. Feeling of Falling (Bonnie Raitt)
4. Feelings (Morris Albert)
5. Feeling That Way (Journey)
6. Feelin' Stronger Every Day (Chicago)
7. Feel It (Todd Rundgren) 
8. *Feels Like Fire* (Santana)
9. Feels like heaven (Friction Factory)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1. Feel (Robbie Williams)
2. Feel for You (Nightwish)
3. Feeling of Falling (Bonnie Raitt)
4. Feelings (Morris Albert)
5. Feeling That Way (Journey)
*6. Feelin' Satisfied (Boston)*
7. Feelin' Stronger Every Day (Chicago)
8. Feel It (Todd Rundgren)
9. Feels Like Fire (Santana)
10. Feels like heaven (Friction Factory)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Feels Like the First Time (Foreigner)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme Heart.


1)Anyone Who Had a Heart ( Dionne Warwick)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Feels Like the First Time (Foreigner) 
2) Fernando (ABBA)


----------



## Art Rock

New in between theme Heart.


1)Anyone Who Had a Heart ( Dionne Warwick) 
2) Heart on my sleeve (Gallagher and Lyle)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme Heart.


1)Anyone Who Had a Heart ( Dionne Warwick) 
2) Heart on my sleeve (Gallagher and Lyle)
3) Broken Hearted Melody ( Sarah Vaughan)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme Heart.


1)Anyone Who Had a Heart ( Dionne Warwick)
2) Heart on my sleeve (Gallagher and Lyle)
3) Broken Hearted Melody ( Sarah Vaughan)
4) Heart of the Sunrise (Yes)


----------



## Art Rock

New in between theme Heart.


1)Anyone Who Had a Heart ( Dionne Warwick)
2) Heart on my sleeve (Gallagher and Lyle)
3) Broken Hearted Melody ( Sarah Vaughan)
4) Heart of the Sunrise (Yes)
5) Open your heart (Human League)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Feels Like the First Time (Foreigner)
2) Fernando (ABBA)
3) Fever (Peggy Lee)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme Heart.


1)Anyone Who Had a Heart ( Dionne Warwick)
2) Heart on my sleeve (Gallagher and Lyle)
3) Broken Hearted Melody ( Sarah Vaughan)
4) Heart of the Sunrise (Yes)
5) Open your heart (Human League)
6) Hold on My Heart (Genesis)


----------



## Art Rock

New in between theme Heart.


1)Anyone Who Had a Heart ( Dionne Warwick)
2) Heart on my sleeve (Gallagher and Lyle)
3) Broken Hearted Melody ( Sarah Vaughan)
4) Heart of the Sunrise (Yes)
5) Open your heart (Human League)
6) Hold on My Heart (Genesis)
7) The Heart of Lothian (Marillion)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme Heart.


1)Anyone Who Had a Heart ( Dionne Warwick)
2) Heart on my sleeve (Gallagher and Lyle)
3) Broken Hearted Melody ( Sarah Vaughan)
4) Heart of the Sunrise (Yes)
5) Open your heart (Human League)
6) Hold on My Heart (Genesis)
7) The Heart of Lothian (Marillion)
8) Hungry Heart (Bruce Springsteen)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme Heart.


1)Anyone Who Had a Heart ( Dionne Warwick)
2) Heart on my sleeve (Gallagher and Lyle)
3) Broken Hearted Melody ( Sarah Vaughan)
4) Heart of the Sunrise (Yes)
5) Open your heart (Human League)
6) Hold on My Heart (Genesis)
7) The Heart of Lothian (Marillion)
8) Hungry Heart (Bruce Springsteen)
9) Two Hearts Beat As One (U2)


----------



## Art Rock

New in between theme Heart.


1)Anyone Who Had a Heart ( Dionne Warwick)
2) Heart on my sleeve (Gallagher and Lyle)
3) Broken Hearted Melody ( Sarah Vaughan)
4) Heart of the Sunrise (Yes)
5) Open your heart (Human League)
6) Hold on My Heart (Genesis)
7) The Heart of Lothian (Marillion)
8) Hungry Heart (Bruce Springsteen)
9) Two Hearts Beat As One (U2)
10) Heart of Gold (Neil Young)


----------



## Art Rock

New in between theme: anything to do with school (preferably in title)

1. Smokin' in the Boys' room (Brownsville Station)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

*1) Feel like makin' love (Roberta Flack)
*2) Feels Like the First Time (Foreigner)
3) Fernando (ABBA)
4) Fever (Peggy Lee)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: anything to do with school (preferably in title)

1. Smokin' in the Boys' room (Brownsville Station)
2)High School Confidential ( Jerry Lee Lewis)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: anything to do with school (preferably in title)

1. Smokin' in the Boys' room (Brownsville Station)
2. High School Confidential (Jerry Lee Lewis)
3. My Old School (Steely Dan)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Feel like makin' love (Roberta Flack)
2) Feels Like the First Time (Foreigner)
3) *Femme Fatale* (The Velvet Underground)
3) Fernando (ABBA)
4) Fever (Peggy Lee)


----------



## SanAntone

New in between theme: anything to do with school (preferably in title)

1. Smokin' in the Boys' room (Brownsville Station)
2. High School Confidential (Jerry Lee Lewis)
3. My Old School (Steely Dan)
4. Be True to Your School (The Beach Boys)


----------



## Art Rock

New in between theme: anything to do with school (preferably in title)

1. Smokin' in the Boys' room (Brownsville Station)
2. High School Confidential (Jerry Lee Lewis)
3. My Old School (Steely Dan)
4. Be True to Your School (The Beach Boys) 
5. School (Supertramp)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Feel like makin' love (Roberta Flack)
2) Feels Like the First Time (Foreigner)
3) Femme Fatale (The Velvet Underground)
4) Fernando (ABBA)
*5) Ferry cross the Mersey (Gerry and the Pacemakers)*
6) Fever (Peggy Lee)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme: anything to do with school (preferably in title)

1. Smokin' in the Boys' room (Brownsville Station)
2. High School Confidential (Jerry Lee Lewis)
3. My Old School (Steely Dan)
4. Be True to Your School (The Beach Boys)
5. School (Supertramp)
6. School's Out (Alice Cooper)


----------



## Jay

cougarjuno said:


> New in between theme: anything to do with school (preferably in title)
> 
> 1. Smokin' in the Boys' room (Brownsville Station)
> 2. High School Confidential (Jerry Lee Lewis)
> 3. My Old School (Steely Dan)
> 4. Be True to Your School (The Beach Boys)
> 5. School (Supertramp)
> 6. School's Out (Alice Cooper)


7. Things May Come and Things May Go But the Art School Dance Goes on Forever (Pete Brown's Piblokto!)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: anything to do with school (preferably in title)

1. Smokin' in the Boys' room (Brownsville Station)
2. High School Confidential (Jerry Lee Lewis)
3. My Old School (Steely Dan)
4. Be True to Your School (The Beach Boys)
5. School (Supertramp)
6. School's Out (Alice Cooper)
7. Things May Come and Things May Go But the Art School Dance Goes on Forever (Pete Brown's Piblokto!)
8. Another Brick in the Wall (Pink Floyd) _"We don't need no education . . . "_


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Feel like makin' love (Roberta Flack)
2) Feels Like the First Time (Foreigner)
3) Femme Fatale (The Velvet Underground)
4) Fernando (ABBA)
5) Ferry cross the Mersey (Gerry and the Pacemakers)
6) Fever (Peggy Lee)
7) *Fever Broke* (Todd Rundgren)


----------



## Art Rock

New in between theme: anything to do with school (preferably in title)

1. Smokin' in the Boys' room (Brownsville Station)
2. High School Confidential (Jerry Lee Lewis)
3. My Old School (Steely Dan)
4. Be True to Your School (The Beach Boys)
5. School (Supertramp)
6. School's Out (Alice Cooper)
7. Things May Come and Things May Go But the Art School Dance Goes on Forever (Pete Brown's Piblokto!)
8. Another Brick in the Wall (Pink Floyd) "We don't need no education . . . " 
9. What a wonderful world (Sam Cooke)

_Don't know much about history
Don't know much biology
Don't know much about a science book
Don't know much about the French I took_


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Feel like makin' love (Roberta Flack)
2) Feels Like the First Time (Foreigner)
3) Femme Fatale (The Velvet Underground)
4) Fernando (ABBA)
5) Ferry cross the Mersey (Gerry and the Pacemakers)
6) Fever (Peggy Lee)
7) Fever Broke (Todd Rundgren) 
8) Fields of Gold (Sting)


----------



## Jay

1) Feel like makin' love (Roberta Flack)
2) Feels Like the First Time (Foreigner)
3) Femme Fatale (The Velvet Underground)
4) Fernando (ABBA)
5) Ferry cross the Mersey (Gerry and the Pacemakers)
6) Fever (Peggy Lee)
7) Fever Broke (Todd Rundgren)
8) Fields of Gold (Sting)
*9) Fields of People (Ars Nova)*


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Feel like makin' love (Roberta Flack)
2) Feels Like the First Time (Foreigner)
3) Femme Fatale (The Velvet Underground)
4) Fernando (ABBA)
5) Ferry cross the Mersey (Gerry and the Pacemakers)
6) Fever (Peggy Lee)
7) Fever Broke (Todd Rundgren) 
8) *Fidelity* (Todd Rundgren)
9) Fields of Gold (Sting)
10) Fields of People (Ars Nova)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) *Fields of Sun* (Iron Butterfly)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: anything to do with school (preferably in title)

1. Smokin' in the Boys' room (Brownsville Station)
2. High School Confidential (Jerry Lee Lewis)
3. My Old School (Steely Dan)
4. Be True to Your School (The Beach Boys)
5. School (Supertramp)
6. School's Out (Alice Cooper)
7. Things May Come and Things May Go But the Art School Dance Goes on Forever (Pete Brown's Piblokto!)
8. Another Brick in the Wall (Pink Floyd) "We don't need no education . . . " 
9. What a wonderful world (Sam Cooke) 
10. Bright College Days (Tom Lehrer)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: "something" or "anything", in the title

1. Anything At All (Crosby, Stills & Nash)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: "something" or "anything", in the title

1) Anything At All (Crosby, Stills & Nash)
2) Love Is Bigger Than Anything in Its Way ( U2)


----------



## Art Rock

New in between theme: "something" or "anything", in the title

1) Anything At All (Crosby, Stills & Nash)
 2) Love Is Bigger Than Anything in Its Way ( U2) 
3) Something for the girl with everything (Sparks)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Fields of Sun (Iron Butterfly) 
2) Filmstar (Suede)


----------



## Jay

1) Anything At All (Crosby, Stills & Nash)
2) Love Is Bigger Than Anything in Its Way ( U2)
3) Something for the girl with everything (Sparks)
4) *Something In the Air* (Thunderclap Newman)


----------



## Jay

1) Fields of Sun (Iron Butterfly)
2) Filmstar (Suede)
3) *Ferret and Featherbird *(Peter Hammill)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: "something" or "anything", in the title

1) Anything At All (Crosby, Stills & Nash)
2) Love Is Bigger Than Anything in Its Way (U2)
3) Something for the girl with everything (Sparks)
4) Something In the Air (Thunderclap Newman)
5) Together, Anything's Possible (Darius Rucker)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different *alphabetical* spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

3) *Ferret and Featherbird* (Peter Hammill)
1) Fields of Sun (Iron Butterfly) 
2) Filmstar (Suede)

********************************************

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Ferret and Featherbird (Peter Hammill)
2) Fields of Sun (Iron Butterfly) 
3) Filmstar (Suede)
4) *Fine Line* (Paul McCartney)


----------



## Art Rock

New in between theme: "something" or "anything", in the title

1) Anything At All (Crosby, Stills & Nash)
2) Love Is Bigger Than Anything in Its Way (U2)
3) Something for the girl with everything (Sparks)
4) Something In the Air (Thunderclap Newman)
5) Together, Anything's Possible (Darius Rucker) 
6) Something's gotten hold of my heart (Gene Pitney)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Ferret and Featherbird (Peter Hammill)
2) Fields of Sun (Iron Butterfly)
3) Filmstar (Suede)
4) Fine Line (Paul McCartney) 
5) Fire (Crazy World of Arthur Brown)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: "something" or "anything", in the title

1) Anything At All (Crosby, Stills & Nash)
2) Love Is Bigger Than Anything in Its Way (U2)
3) Something for the girl with everything (Sparks)
4) Something In the Air (Thunderclap Newman)
5) Together, Anything's Possible (Darius Rucker) 
6) Something's gotten hold of my heart (Gene Pitney)
7) You Haven't Told Me Anything ( Keane)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme: "something" or "anything", in the title

1) Anything At All (Crosby, Stills & Nash)
2) Love Is Bigger Than Anything in Its Way (U2)
3) Something for the girl with everything (Sparks)
4) Something In the Air (Thunderclap Newman)
5) Together, Anything's Possible (Darius Rucker)
6) Something's gotten hold of my heart (Gene Pitney)
7) You Haven't Told Me Anything (Keane)
8) Something Wonderful Happens in Summer (Frank Sinatra)


----------



## Art Rock

New in between theme: "something" or "anything", in the title

1) Anything At All (Crosby, Stills & Nash)
2) Love Is Bigger Than Anything in Its Way (U2)
3) Something for the girl with everything (Sparks)
4) Something In the Air (Thunderclap Newman)
5) Together, Anything's Possible (Darius Rucker)
6) Something's gotten hold of my heart (Gene Pitney)
7) You Haven't Told Me Anything (Keane)
8) Something Wonderful Happens in Summer (Frank Sinatra)
9) Something only we know (Keane)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Ferret and Featherbird (Peter Hammill)
2) Fields of Sun (Iron Butterfly)
3) Filmstar (Suede)
4) Fine Line (Paul McCartney)
*5) Finish What Ya Started (Van Halen)*
6) Fire (Crazy World of Arthur Brown)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme: "something" or "anything", in the title

1) Anything At All (Crosby, Stills & Nash)
2) Love Is Bigger Than Anything in Its Way (U2)
3) Something for the girl with everything (Sparks)
4) Something In the Air (Thunderclap Newman)
5) Together, Anything's Possible (Darius Rucker)
6) Something's gotten hold of my heart (Gene Pitney)
7) You Haven't Told Me Anything (Keane)
8) Something Wonderful Happens in Summer (Frank Sinatra)
9) Something only we know (Keane)
10) Something's Happening (Peter Frampton)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Ferret and Featherbird (Peter Hammill)
2) Fields of Sun (Iron Butterfly)
3) Filmstar (Suede)
4) Fine Line (Paul McCartney)
5) Finish What Ya Started (Van Halen)
6) Fire (Crazy World of Arthur Brown)
7) Fire (Ohio Players)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme: try/trying/tried in the title

1) Try Try Try (Julian Cope)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Ferret and Featherbird (Peter Hammill)
2) Fields of Sun (Iron Butterfly)
3) Filmstar (Suede)
4) Fine Line (Paul McCartney)
5) Finish What Ya Started (Van Halen)
6) Fire (Crazy World of Arthur Brown)
7) Fire (Ohio Players)
8) Fire of Unknown Origin (Blue Oyster Cult)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Ferret and Featherbird (Peter Hammill)
2) Fields of Sun (Iron Butterfly)
3) Filmstar (Suede)
4) Fine Line (Paul McCartney)
5) Finish What Ya Started (Van Halen)
6) Fire (Crazy World of Arthur Brown)
7) Fire (Ohio Players)
8) *Fire (Pointer Sisters*)
9) Fire of Unknown Origin (Blue Oyster Cult)


----------



## Art Rock

New in between theme: try/trying/tried in the title

1) Try Try Try (Julian Cope)
2) Try to remember (Nana Mouskouri)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: try/trying/tried in the title

1) Try Try Try (Julian Cope)
2) Try to remember (Nana Mouskouri)
3) To Try For the Sun ( Donovan)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme: try/trying/tried in the title

1) Try Try Try (Julian Cope)
2) Try to remember (Nana Mouskouri)
3) To Try For the Sun ( Donovan)
4) Another Try (America)


----------



## Art Rock

New in between theme: try/trying/tried in the title

1) Try Try Try (Julian Cope)
2) Try to remember (Nana Mouskouri)
3) To Try For the Sun ( Donovan)
4) Another Try (America)
5) Try again (Keane)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: try/trying/tried in the title

1) Try Try Try (Julian Cope)
2) Try to remember (Nana Mouskouri)
3) To Try For the Sun ( Donovan)
4) Another Try (America)
5) Try again (Keane)
6) Try A Little Tenderness (Otis Redding )


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: try/trying/tried in the title

1) Try Try Try (Julian Cope)
2) Try to remember (Nana Mouskouri)
3) To Try For the Sun (Donovan)
4) Another Try (America)
5) Try again (Keane)
6) Try A Little Tenderness (Otis Redding )
7) Try Some Buy Some (George Harrison)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Ferret and Featherbird (Peter Hammill)
2) Fields of Sun (Iron Butterfly)
3) Filmstar (Suede)
4) *Find the Cost of Freedom* (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)
5) Fine Line (Paul McCartney)
6) Finish What Ya Started (Van Halen)
7) Fire (Crazy World of Arthur Brown)
8) Fire (Ohio Players)
9) Fire (Pointer Sisters)
10) Fire of Unknown Origin (Blue Oyster Cult)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) *Firework* (Katy Perry)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

*1) Fireproof (The National)*
2) Firework (Katy Perry)


----------



## Art Rock

New in between theme: try/trying/tried in the title

1) Try Try Try (Julian Cope)
2) Try to remember (Nana Mouskouri)
3) To Try For the Sun (Donovan)
4) Another Try (America)
5) Try again (Keane)
6) Try A Little Tenderness (Otis Redding )
7) Try Some Buy Some (George Harrison) 
8) One more try (George Michael)


----------



## Jay

1) Fireproof (The National)
2) Firework (Katy Perry)
3) *Friends, Friends, Friend* (Audience)


----------



## SanAntone

New in between theme: try/trying/tried in the title

1) Try Try Try (Julian Cope)
2) Try to remember (Nana Mouskouri)
3) To Try For the Sun (Donovan)
4) Another Try (America)
5) Try again (Keane)
6) Try A Little Tenderness (Otis Redding )
7) Try Some Buy Some (George Harrison)
8) One more try (George Michael)
9) Tryin' To Get To Heaven (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Jay

deleted xxxxxxxxx....


----------



## Art Rock

Jay, for the in between themes, just add your choice at the end. Yours was #10, so you get to choose a new theme. Also, for both running themes, please copy/paste the introduction on top.


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Fireproof (The National)
2) Firework (Katy Perry)
*3) First we take Manhattan (Leonard Cohen)*
4) Friends, Friends, Friend (Audience)


----------



## Jay

Try Try Try (Julian Cope)
Try to remember (Nana Mouskouri)
To Try For the Sun (Donovan)
Another Try (America)
Try again (Keane)
Try A Little Tenderness (Otis Redding )
Try Some Buy Some (George Harrison)
One more try (George Michael)
Tryin' To Get To Heaven (Bob Dylan)
* Lounging and Trying *(Hatfield & the North)


----------



## Jay

New in-between theme: Titles with numbers, in order from 1 through 10:

1) One (Three Dog Night)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme: Titles with numbers, in order from 1 through 10:

1) One (Three Dog Night) 
2) It takes two to tango (Richard Myhill)


----------



## Jay

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) *Fat Moaning Minnie* (Kevin Coyne)
2) Fireproof (The National)
3) Firework (Katy Perry)
4) First we take Manhattan (Leonard Cohen)
5) Friends, Friends, Friend (Audience)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) *Day Tripper* (Beatles)
1) Fat Moaning Minnie (Kevin Coyne)
2) Fireproof (The National)
3) Firework (Katy Perry)
4) First we take Manhattan (Leonard Cohen)
5) Friends, Friends, Friend (Audience)


----------



## pianozach

New in-between theme: Titles with numbers, in order from 1 through 10:

1) One (Three Dog Night) 
2) It takes two to tango (Richard Myhill)
3) Three Hundred Pounds Of Joy (Howlin' Wolf)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New in-between theme: Titles with numbers, in order from 1 through 10:

1) One (Three Dog Night) 
2) It takes two to tango (Richard Myhill)
3) Three Hundred Pounds Of Joy (Howlin' Wolf)
4) 4 in the Morning (Night Ranger)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: Titles with numbers, in order from 1 through 10:

1) One (Three Dog Night) 
2) It takes two to tango (Richard Myhill)
3) Three Hundred Pounds Of Joy (Howlin' Wolf)
4) 4 in the Morning (Night Ranger)
5) Five Short Minutes of Love - Jim Croce


----------



## Jay

New in-between theme: Titles with numbers, in order from 1 through 10:

1) One (Three Dog Night)
2) It takes two to tango (Richard Myhill)
3) Three Hundred Pounds Of Joy (Howlin' Wolf)
4) 4 in the Morning (Night Ranger)
5) Five Short Minutes of Love - Jim Croce
6) If Six Were Nine (Jimi Hendrix)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme: Titles with numbers, in order from 1 through 10:

1) One (Three Dog Night)
2) It takes two to tango (Richard Myhill)
3) Three Hundred Pounds Of Joy (Howlin' Wolf)
4) 4 in the Morning (Night Ranger)
5) Five Short Minutes (Jim Croce)
6) If Six Were Nine (Jimi Hendrix) 
7) Seven eleven (Catapult)


----------



## Art Rock

pianozach said:


> Continuing with the F's...
> 
> Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
> Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).
> 
> 1) *Day Tripper* (Beatles)
> 1) Fat Moaning Minnie (Kevin Coyne)
> 2) Fireproof (The National)
> 3) Firework (Katy Perry)
> 4) First we take Manhattan (Leonard Cohen)
> 5) Friends, Friends, Friend (Audience)


Let's not add songs that if anything should have been included months ago. Also, I'm taking out the last song in the list, which skips dozens of well-known songs.


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Fat Moaning Minnie (Kevin Coyne)
2) Fireproof (The National)
3) Firework (Katy Perry)
4) First we take Manhattan (Leonard Cohen)
5) Five short minutes (Jim Croce)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: Titles with numbers, in order from 1 through 10:

1) One (Three Dog Night)
2) It takes two to tango (Richard Myhill)
3) Three Hundred Pounds Of Joy (Howlin' Wolf)
4) 4 in the Morning (Night Ranger)
5) Five Short Minutes (Jim Croce)
6) If Six Were Nine (Jimi Hendrix) 
7) Seven eleven (Catapult)
8) Eight Days a Week (The Beatles )


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Fat Moaning Minnie (Kevin Coyne)
2) Fireproof (The National)
3) Firework (Katy Perry)
4) First Love (Adele)
5) First we take Manhattan (Leonard Cohen)
6) Five short minutes (Jim Croce)


----------



## pianozach

New in-between theme: Titles with numbers, in order from 1 through 10:

1) One (Three Dog Night)
2) It takes two to tango (Richard Myhill)
3) Three Hundred Pounds Of Joy (Howlin' Wolf)
4) 4 in the Morning (Night Ranger)
5) Five Short Minutes (Jim Croce)
6) If Six Were Nine (Jimi Hendrix) 
7) Seven eleven (Catapult)
8) Eight Days a Week (The Beatles)
9) Nine Voices (Yes)


----------



## Jay

New in-between theme: Titles with numbers, in order from 1 through 10:

1) One (Three Dog Night)
2) It takes two to tango (Richard Myhill)
3) Three Hundred Pounds Of Joy (Howlin' Wolf)
4) 4 in the Morning (Night Ranger)
5) Five Short Minutes (Jim Croce)
6) If Six Were Nine (Jimi Hendrix)
7) Seven eleven (Catapult)
8) Eight Days a Week (The Beatles)
9) Nine Voices (Yes)
10) Big Ten Inch Record (Bull Moose Jackson)


----------



## Jay

New in-between thread theme: Titles including the name of dance styles:

1) Do The Strand (Roxy Music)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between thread theme: Titles including the name of dance styles:

1) Do The Strand (Roxy Music) 
2) It takes two to tango (Richard Myhill)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between thread theme: Titles including the name of dance styles:

1) Do The Strand (Roxy Music)
2) It takes two to tango (Richard Myhill)
3) Let's Twist Again(Chubby Checker )


----------



## Jay

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Fat Moaning Minnie (Kevin Coyne)
2)* Finger On the Button* (Budgie)
3) Fireproof (The National)
4) Firework (Katy Perry)
5) First Love (Adele)
6) First we take Manhattan (Leonard Cohen)
7) Five short minutes (Jim Croce)


----------



## Art Rock

Jay, please read my comment a few posts back. We try to add songs as close as possible alphabetically. Going from Five to Funky is a big step that skips dozens of well-known songs.


----------



## Jay

Art Rock said:


> Jay, please read my comment a few posts back. We try to add songs as close as possible alphabetically. Going from Five to Funky is a big step that skips dozens of well-known songs.


OK, done. Perhaps it would be more interesting if the operative word is not repeated, as, for example, with the word "First" at numbers 5 and 6 (post #14638).


----------



## cougarjuno

New in-between thread theme: Titles including the name of dance styles:

1) Do The Strand (Roxy Music)
2) It takes two to tango (Richard Myhill)
3) Let's Twist Again(Chubby Checker)
4) Back Off Boogaloo (Ringo Starr)


----------



## cougarjuno

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Fat Moaning Minnie (Kevin Coyne)
*2) Find Your Way Back (Jefferson Starship)*
3) Finger On the Button (Budgie)
4) Fireproof (The National)
5) Firework (Katy Perry)
6) First Love (Adele)
7) First we take Manhattan (Leonard Cohen)
8) Five short minutes (Jim Croce)


----------



## pianozach

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Fat Moaning Minnie (Kevin Coyne)
2) Find Your Way Back (Jefferson Starship)
3) Finger On the Button (Budgie)
4) Fireproof (The National)
5) Firework (Katy Perry)
6) First Love (Adele)
7) First we take Manhattan (Leonard Cohen)
8) *Fish On the Sand* (George Harrison)
9) Five short minutes (Jim Croce)


----------



## Jay

New in-between thread theme: Titles including the name of dance styles:

1) Do The Strand (Roxy Music)
2) It takes two to tango (Richard Myhill)
3) Let's Twist Again(Chubby Checker)
4) Back Off Boogaloo (Ringo Starr)
5) Do The Stanley (Stackridge)


----------



## pianozach

New in-between thread theme: Titles including the name of dance styles:

1) Do The Strand (Roxy Music)
2) It takes two to tango (Richard Myhill)
3) Let's Twist Again(Chubby Checker)
4) Back Off Boogaloo (Ringo Starr)
5) Do The Stanley (Stackridge)
6) S-W-I-M (Bobby Freeman)


----------



## Jay

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Fat Moaning Minnie (Kevin Coyne)
2) Find Your Way Back (Jefferson Starship)
3) Finger On the Button (Budgie)
4) Fireproof (The National)
5) Firework (Katy Perry)
6) First Love (Adele)
7) First we take Manhattan (Leonard Cohen)
8) Fish On the Sand (George Harrison)
*10) Fitter Stoke Has A Bath* (Hatfield & The North)
9) Five short minutes (Jim Croce)


----------



## Jay

:tiphat:..........


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between thread theme: Titles including the name of dance styles:

1) Do The Strand (Roxy Music)
2) It takes two to tango (Richard Myhill)
3) Let's Twist Again(Chubby Checker)
4) Back Off Boogaloo (Ringo Starr)
5) Do The Stanley (Stackridge)
6) S-W-I-M (Bobby Freeman)
7) The Shuffle (Van McCoy )


----------



## Jay

New in-between thread theme: Titles including the name of dance styles:

1) Do The Strand (Roxy Music)
2) It takes two to tango (Richard Myhill)
3) Let's Twist Again(Chubby Checker)
4) Back Off Boogaloo (Ringo Starr)
5) Do The Stanley (Stackridge)
6) S-W-I-M (Bobby Freeman)
7) The Mouse (Soupy Sales)


----------



## Art Rock

Jay said:


> Continuing with "P":
> 
> Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
> Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).
> 
> 1) Pataphysical Introduction - Part I (Soft Machine)


Jay, we continue where we left off. So still titles starting with F, as close as possible following "Five short minutes".


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between thread theme: Titles including the name of dance styles:

1) Do The Strand (Roxy Music)
2) It takes two to tango (Richard Myhill)
3) Let's Twist Again(Chubby Checker)
4) Back Off Boogaloo (Ringo Starr)
5) Do The Stanley (Stackridge)
6) S-W-I-M (Bobby Freeman)
7) The Shuffle (Van McCoy ) 
8) The Mouse (Soupy Sales) 
9) Take this waltz (Leonard Cohen)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Fix you (Coldplay)


----------



## Jay

New in-between thread theme: Titles including the name of dance styles:

1) Do The Strand (Roxy Music)
2) It takes two to tango (Richard Myhill)
3) Let's Twist Again(Chubby Checker)
4) Back Off Boogaloo (Ringo Starr)
5) Do The Stanley (Stackridge)
6) S-W-I-M (Bobby Freeman)
7) The Shuffle (Van McCoy )
8) The Mouse (Soupy Sales)
9) Take this waltz (Leonard Cohen)
10) Do The Freddie (Freddie & The Dreamers)


----------



## Jay

New in-between thread theme: Titles include colors:

1) Orange Skies (Love)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between thread theme: Titles include colors:

1) Orange Skies (Love) 
2) Red skies over paradise (Fischer Z)


----------



## Jay

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) *Fiddle About* (The Who)
2) Fix you (Coldplay)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Fiddle About (The Who)
*2) Fivefold (Agnes Obel)*
3) Fix you (Coldplay)


----------



## Jay

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Fiddle About (The Who)
2) Fivefold (Agnes Obel)
3) *Fix Me* (Black Flag)
4) Fix you (Coldplay)


----------



## Jay

New in-between thread theme: Titles include colors:

1) Orange Skies (Love)
2) Red skies over paradise (Fischer Z)
3) Blue Skies (Irving Berlin)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between thread theme: Titles include colors:

1) Orange Skies (Love)
2) Red skies over paradise (Fischer Z)
3) Blue Skies (Irving Berlin) 
4) Mellow yellow (Donovan)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Fiddle About (The Who)
2) Fivefold (Agnes Obel)
*3) Five O'Clock in the morning (Godley and Creme)*
4) Fix Me (Black Flag)
5) Fix you (Coldplay)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Fiddle About (The Who)
2) *Fist of Fire *(Anderson, Bruford, Wakeman & Howe)
3) Fivefold (Agnes Obel)
4) Five O'Clock in the morning (Godley and Creme)
5) Fix Me (Black Flag)
6) Fix you (Coldplay)


----------



## pianozach

New in-between thread theme: Titles include colors:

1) Orange Skies (Love)
2) Red skies over paradise (Fischer Z)
3) Blue Skies (Irving Berlin) 
4) Mellow yellow (Donovan)
5) Son Of Mr. Green Genes (Frank Zappa)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in-between thread theme: Titles include colors:

1) Orange Skies (Love)
2) Red skies over paradise (Fischer Z)
3) Blue Skies (Irving Berlin)
4) Mellow yellow (Donovan)
5) Son Of Mr. Green Genes (Frank Zappa)
6) Brown-Eyed Girl (Van Morrison)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Fiddle About (The Who)
2) Fist of Fire (Anderson, Bruford, Wakeman & Howe)
3) Fivefold (Agnes Obel)
4) Five O'Clock in the morning (Godley and Creme)
*5) Five O'Clock World (The Vogues)*
6) Fix Me (Black Flag)
7) Fix you (Coldplay)


----------



## Open Book

New in-between thread theme: Titles include colors:

1) Orange Skies (Love)
2) Red skies over paradise (Fischer Z)
3) Blue Skies (Irving Berlin)
4) Mellow yellow (Donovan)
5) Son Of Mr. Green Genes (Frank Zappa)
6) Brown-Eyed Girl (Van Morrison)
7) Purple Rain (Prince)


----------



## Jay

New in-between thread theme: Titles include different colors:

1) Orange Skies (Love)
2) Red skies over paradise (Fischer Z)
3) Blue Skies (Irving Berlin)
4) Mellow yellow (Donovan)
5) Son Of Mr. Green Genes (Frank Zappa)
6) Brown-Eyed Girl (Van Morrison)
7) Purple Rain (Prince)
8) Pink Cadillac (B-r-u-u-u-c-e!)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between thread theme: Titles include different colors:

1) Orange Skies (Love)
2) Red skies over paradise (Fischer Z)
3) Blue Skies (Irving Berlin)
4) Mellow yellow (Donovan)
5) Son Of Mr. Green Genes (Frank Zappa)
6) Brown-Eyed Girl (Van Morrison)
7) Purple Rain (Prince)
8) Pink Cadillac (B-r-u-u-u-c-e!)
9) Green Green grass of home( Tom Jones)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between thread theme: Titles include different colors:

1) Orange Skies (Love)
2) Red skies over paradise (Fischer Z)
3) Blue Skies (Irving Berlin)
4) Mellow yellow (Donovan)
5) Son Of Mr. Green Genes (Frank Zappa)
6) Brown-Eyed Girl (Van Morrison)
7) Purple Rain (Prince)
8) Pink Cadillac (B-r-u-u-u-c-e!)
9) Green Green grass of home( Tom Jones) 
10) Orange crush (REM)


----------



## Art Rock

I see now that the theme has changed from "colors" to "different colors". so we're back at #9.

New in-between thread theme: Titles include different colors:

1) Orange Skies (Love)
2) Red skies over paradise (Fischer Z)
3) Blue Skies (Irving Berlin)
4) Mellow yellow (Donovan)
5) Son Of Mr. Green Genes (Frank Zappa)
6) Brown-Eyed Girl (Van Morrison)
7) Purple Rain (Prince)
8) Pink Cadillac (B-r-u-u-u-c-e!)
9) White rabbit (Jefferson Airplane)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Fiddle About (The Who)
*2) Firth of Fifth (Genesis)*
3) Fist of Fire (Anderson, Bruford, Wakeman & Howe)
4) Fivefold (Agnes Obel)
5) Five O'Clock in the morning (Godley and Creme)
6) Five O'Clock World (The Vogues)
7) Fix Me (Black Flag)
8) Fix you (Coldplay)


----------



## Jay

New in-between thread theme: Titles include different colors:

1) Orange Skies (Love)
2) Red skies over paradise (Fischer Z)
3) Blue Skies (Irving Berlin)
4) Mellow yellow (Donovan)
5) Son Of Mr. Green Genes (Frank Zappa)
6) Brown-Eyed Girl (Van Morrison)
7) Purple Rain (Prince)
8) Pink Cadillac (B-r-u-u-u-c-e!)
9) White rabbit (Jefferson Airplane)
10) Fuchsia Swing Song (Sam Rivers)


----------



## Jay

New in-between thread theme: Titles include different countries (no national anthems!):

1) I'm Bored With Russia (Budgie)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between thread theme: Titles include different countries:

1) I'm Bored With Russia (Budgie)
2) Scenes From An Italian Restaurant ( Billy Joel)


----------



## Jay

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Fiddle About (The Who)
2) *Fire Of Unknown Origin* (BOC)
3) Firth of Fifth (Genesis)
4) Fist of Fire (Anderson, Bruford, Wakeman & Howe)
5) Fivefold (Agnes Obel)
6) Five O'Clock in the morning (Godley and Creme)
7) Five O'Clock World (The Vogues)
8) Fix Me (Black Flag)
9) Fix you (Coldplay)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between thread theme: Titles include different countries:

1) I'm Bored With Russia (Budgie)
2) Scenes From An Italian Restaurant ( Billy Joel) 
3) Visions of China (Japan)


----------



## Art Rock

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Fiddle About (The Who)
2) Fire Of Unknown Origin (BOC)
*3) First regret (Steven Wilson)*
4) Firth of Fifth (Genesis)
5) Fist of Fire (Anderson, Bruford, Wakeman & Howe)
6) Fivefold (Agnes Obel)
7) Five O'Clock in the morning (Godley and Creme)
8) Five O'Clock World (The Vogues)
9) Fix Me (Black Flag)
10) Fix you (Coldplay)


----------



## Art Rock

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Flash dance (Deep Dish)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between thread theme: Titles include different countries:

1) I'm Bored With Russia (Budgie)
2) Scenes From An Italian Restaurant ( Billy Joel) 
3) Visions of China (Japan) 
4)Don't Cry for Me Argentina ( Julie Covington)


----------



## pianozach

New in-between thread theme: Titles include different countries:

1) I'm Bored With Russia (Budgie)
2) Scenes From An Italian Restaurant (Billy Joel) 
3) Visions of China (Japan) 
4) Don't Cry for Me Argentina (Julie Covington)
5) Bangladesh (George Harrison)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between thread theme: Titles include different countries:

1) I'm Bored With Russia (Budgie)
2) Scenes From An Italian Restaurant (Billy Joel)
3) Visions of China (Japan)
4) Don't Cry for Me Argentina (Julie Covington)
5) Bangladesh (George Harrison) 
6) Andorra (Colin Blunstone)


----------



## pianozach

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) *Flaming* (Pink Floyd)
2) Flash dance (Deep Dish)


----------



## Jay

New in-between thread theme: Titles include different countries:

1) I'm Bored With Russia (Budgie)
2) Scenes From An Italian Restaurant (Billy Joel)
3) Visions of China (Japan)
4) Don't Cry for Me Argentina (Julie Covington)
5) Bangladesh (George Harrison)
6) Andorra (Colin Blunstone)
7) Hunting Tigers Out In "Indiah" (Bonzo Dog Band)


----------



## Jay

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Flaming (Pink Floyd)
2) Flash dance (Deep Dish)
3) Flat-Footed Woman (Patto)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between thread theme: Titles include different countries:

1) I'm Bored With Russia (Budgie)
2) Scenes From An Italian Restaurant (Billy Joel)
3) Visions of China (Japan)
4) Don't Cry for Me Argentina (Julie Covington)
5) Bangladesh (George Harrison)
6) Andorra (Colin Blunstone)
7) Hunting Tigers Out In "Indiah" (Bonzo Dog Band) 
8) Remember Russia (Fischer Z)


----------



## Art Rock

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Flaming (Pink Floyd)
2) Flash dance (Deep Dish)
3) Flat-Footed Woman (Patto) 
4) Flathead (Fratellis)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in-between thread theme: Titles include different countries:

1) I'm Bored With Russia (Budgie)
2) Scenes From An Italian Restaurant (Billy Joel)
3) Visions of China (Japan)
4) Don't Cry for Me Argentina (Julie Covington)
5) Bangladesh (George Harrison)
6) Andorra (Colin Blunstone)
7) Hunting Tigers Out In "Indiah" (Bonzo Dog Band)
8) Remember Russia (Fischer Z) 
9) Mozambique (Bob Dylan)


----------



## cougarjuno

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Flaming (Pink Floyd)
*2) Flaming Pie (Paul McCartney)*
3) Flash dance (Deep Dish)
4) Flat-Footed Woman (Patto)
5) Flathead (Fratellis)


----------



## Jay

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Flaming (Pink Floyd)
2) Flash dance (Deep Dish)
3) Flat-Footed Woman (Patto)
4) Flathead (Fratellis)
5) Flavor of The Month (The Posies)


----------



## Jay

New in-between thread theme: Titles include different countries:

1) I'm Bored With Russia (Budgie)
2) Scenes From An Italian Restaurant (Billy Joel)
3) Visions of China (Japan)
4) Don't Cry for Me Argentina (Julie Covington)
5) Bangladesh (George Harrison)
6) Andorra (Colin Blunstone)
7) Hunting Tigers Out In "Indiah" (Bonzo Dog Band)
8) Remember Russia (Fischer Z)
9) Mozambique (Bob Dylan)
10) Deutch Nepal (Amon Duul II)


----------



## Jay

New in-between thread theme: Titles include the names of historical figures:

1) Einstein Never Wore Socks (The Fugs)


----------



## cougarjuno

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Flaming (Pink Floyd)
*2) Flamingos Fly (Van Morrison)
3) Flaming Pie (Paul McCartney)*
4) Flash dance (Deep Dish)
5) Flat-Footed Woman (Patto)
6) Flathead (Fratellis)
7) Flavor of The Month (The Posies)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between thread theme: Titles include the names of historical figures:

1) Einstein Never Wore Socks (The Fugs) 
2) Vincent (Don McLean)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in-between thread theme: Titles include the names of historical figures:

1) Einstein Never Wore Socks (The Fugs) 
2) Vincent (Don McLean)
3) Harry Truman (Chicago)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Flaming (Pink Floyd)
2) Flamingos Fly (Van Morrison)
3) Flaming Pie (Paul McCartney)
4) Flash dance (Deep Dish)
_5) Flatbush and Church Revisited (Vernon Reid & Masque)_
6) Flat-Footed Woman (Patto)
7) Flathead (Fratellis)
8) Flavor of The Month (The Posies)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New in-between thread theme: Titles include the names of historical figures:

1) Einstein Never Wore Socks (The Fugs) 
2) Vincent (Don McLean)
3) Harry Truman (Chicago)
4) The Ripper (Judas Priest)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in-between thread theme: Titles include the names of historical figures:

1) Einstein Never Wore Socks (The Fugs)
2) Vincent (Don McLean)
3) Harry Truman (Chicago)
4) The Ripper (Judas Priest) 
5) Meet James Ensor (They Might Be Giants)


----------



## cougarjuno

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Flaming (Pink Floyd)
2) Flamingos Fly (Van Morrison)
3) Flaming Pie (Paul McCartney)
4) Flash dance (Deep Dish)
5) Flatbush and Church Revisited (Vernon Reid & Masque)
6) Flat-Footed Woman (Patto)
7) Flathead (Fratellis)
8) Flavor of The Month (The Posies) 
9) Flaw (Todd Rundgren)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between thread theme: Titles include the names of historical figures:

1) Einstein Never Wore Socks (The Fugs)
2) Vincent (Don McLean)
3) Harry Truman (Chicago)
4) The Ripper (Judas Priest)
5) Meet James Ensor (They Might Be Giants) 
6) Rasputin (Boney M)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in-between thread theme: Titles include the names of historical figures:

1) Einstein Never Wore Socks (The Fugs)
2) Vincent (Don McLean)
3) Harry Truman (Chicago)
4) The Ripper (Judas Priest)
5) Meet James Ensor (They Might Be Giants)
6) Rasputin (Boney M) 
7) Nostradamus (Al Stewart)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between thread theme: Titles include the names of historical figures:

1) Einstein Never Wore Socks (The Fugs)
2) Vincent (Don McLean)
3) Harry Truman (Chicago)
4) The Ripper (Judas Priest)
5) Meet James Ensor (They Might Be Giants)
6) Rasputin (Boney M)
7) Nostradamus (Al Stewart) 
8) I'm Henry VIII I am (Herman's Hermits)


----------



## Azol

New in-between thread theme: Titles include the names of historical figures:

1) Einstein Never Wore Socks (The Fugs)
2) Vincent (Don McLean)
3) Harry Truman (Chicago)
4) The Ripper (Judas Priest)
5) Meet James Ensor (They Might Be Giants)
6) Rasputin (Boney M) 
7) Catherine Aragon (Rick Wakeman)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Flaming (Pink Floyd)
2) Flamingos Fly (Van Morrison)
3) Flaming Pie (Paul McCartney)
4) Flash dance (Deep Dish)
5) Flash Light (Parliament)
6) Flatbush and Church Revisited (Vernon Reid & Masque)
7) Flat-Footed Woman (Patto)
8) Flathead (Fratellis)
9) Flavor of The Month (The Posies) 
10) Flaw (Todd Rundgren)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Fluffhead (Phish)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New in-between thread theme: Titles include the names of historical figures:

1) Einstein Never Wore Socks (The Fugs)
2) Vincent (Don McLean)
3) Harry Truman (Chicago)
4) The Ripper (Judas Priest)
5) Meet James Ensor (They Might Be Giants)
6) Rasputin (Boney M)
7) Nostradamus (Al Stewart) 
8) I'm Henry VIII I am (Herman's Hermits)
9) Catherine Aragon (Rick Wakeman)
10) Napoleon (Ani Difranco)


----------



## Art Rock

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

*1) Flinch (Alanis Morissette)*
2) Fluffhead (Phish)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New in-between theme: title contains fire

1) Firehouse (Kiss)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme: title contains fire

1) Firehouse (Kiss) 
2) Fireproof (The National)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New in-between theme: title contains fire

1) Firehouse (Kiss) 
2) Fireproof (The National)
3) We Didn't Start The Fire (Billy Joel)


----------



## pianozach

New in-between theme: title contains fire

1) Firehouse (Kiss) 
2) Fireproof (The National)
3) We Didn't Start The Fire (Billy Joel)
4) Light My Fire (Doors)


----------



## pianozach

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Flinch (Alanis Morissette)
2) *Floating* (The Moody Blues)
2) Fluffhead (Phish)


----------



## Art Rock

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Flinch (Alanis Morissette)
2) Floating (The Moody Blues)
3) *Flowers in the rain (The Move*)
4) Fluffhead (Phish)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme: title contains fire

1) Firehouse (Kiss)
2) Fireproof (The National)
3) We Didn't Start The Fire (Billy Joel)
4) Light My Fire (Doors) 
5) Fire (Ohio Players)


----------



## SanAntone

New in-between theme: title contains fire

1) Firehouse (Kiss)
2) Fireproof (The National)
3) We Didn't Start The Fire (Billy Joel)
4) Light My Fire (Doors)
5) Fire (Ohio Players)
6) Fire and Rain (James Taylor)


----------



## Jay

New in-between theme: title contains fire

1) Firehouse (Kiss)
2) Fireproof (The National)
3) We Didn't Start The Fire (Billy Joel)
4) Light My Fire (Doors)
5) Fire (Ohio Players)
6) Fire and Rain (James Taylor)
7) Fire and Water (Free)


----------



## Jay

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Flinch (Alanis Morissette)
2) Floating (The Moody Blues)
3) Flowers in the rain (The Move)
4) Fluffhead (Phish)
5) Fly (Nick Drake)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: title contains fire

1) Firehouse (Kiss)
2) Fireproof (The National)
3) We Didn't Start The Fire (Billy Joel)
4) Light My Fire (Doors)
5) Fire (Ohio Players)
6) Fire and Rain (James Taylor)
7) Fire and Water (Free)
8)Fire Island (The Village People)


----------



## pianozach

New in-between theme: title contains fire

1) Firehouse (Kiss)
2) Fireproof (The National)
3) We Didn't Start The Fire (Billy Joel)
4) Light My Fire (Doors)
5) Fire (Ohio Players)
6) Fire and Rain (James Taylor)
7) Fire and Water (Free)
8) Fire Island (The Village People)
9) A Treatise on Cosmic Fire (Todd Rundgren)


----------



## pianozach

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Flinch (Alanis Morissette)
2) Floating (The Moody Blues)
3) *Florida Room* (Donald Fagen)
4) Flowers in the rain (The Move)
5) Fluffhead (Phish)
6) Fly (Nick Drake)


----------



## Jay

New in-between theme: title contains fire

1) Firehouse (Kiss)
2) Fireproof (The National)
3) We Didn't Start The Fire (Billy Joel)
4) Light My Fire (Doors)
5) Fire (Ohio Players)
6) Fire and Rain (James Taylor)
7) Fire and Water (Free)
8) Fire Island (The Village People)
9) A Treatise on Cosmic Fire (Todd Rundgren)
10) Baby's On Fire (Eno)


----------



## Jay

New in-between theme: title contains yearly date:

1) 1968 (Incredible String Band)


----------



## Jay

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Flinch (Alanis Morissette)
2) Floating (The Moody Blues)
3) Florida Room (Donald Fagen)
4) Flowers in the rain (The Move)
5) *Flu Season *(Kid Koala)
6) Fluffhead (Phish)
7) Fly (Nick Drake)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: title contains yearly date:

1) 1968 (Incredible String Band)
2) In the Year 2525 ( Zager & Evans)


----------



## Jay

New in-between theme: title contains yearly date:

1) 1968 (Incredible String Band)
2) In the Year 2525 ( Zager & Evans)
3) 1967 (Family)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme: title contains yearly date:

1) 1968 (Incredible String Band)
2) In the Year 2525 ( Zager & Evans)
3) 1967 (Family) 
4) '39 (Queen)


----------



## Art Rock

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Flinch (Alanis Morissette)
2) Floating (The Moody Blues)
3) Florida Room (Donald Fagen)
* 4) Flowers in December (Mazzy Star)*
5) Flowers in the rain (The Move)
6) Flu Season (Kid Koala)
7) Fluffhead (Phish)
8) Fly (Nick Drake)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: title contains yearly date:

1) 1968 (Incredible String Band)
2) In the Year 2525 ( Zager & Evans)
3) 1967 (Family) 
4) '39 (Queen)
5) Holland, 1945 (Neutral Milk Hote0)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme: title contains yearly date:

1) 1968 (Incredible String Band)
2) In the Year 2525 ( Zager & Evans)
3) 1967 (Family)
4) '39 (Queen)
5) Laughing Into 1939 ( Al Stewart) 
6) 1999 (Prince)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: title contains yearly date: Corrected list 

1) 1968 (Incredible String Band)
2) In the Year 2525 ( Zager & Evans)
3) 1967 (Family)
4) '39 (Queen)
5) Holland, 1945 (Neutral Milk Hotel) 
6) Laughing Into 1939 ( Al Stewart)
7) 1999 (Prince)


----------



## Art Rock

You posted both 5 and 6 now (deleting 6 for 5 in your post, but keeping it in the list), so let's say you took your turn just now, and I can post another one.



New in-between theme: title contains yearly date: Corrected list

1) 1968 (Incredible String Band)
2) In the Year 2525 ( Zager & Evans)
3) 1967 (Family)
4) '39 (Queen)
5) Holland, 1945 (Neutral Milk Hotel)
6) Laughing Into 1939 ( Al Stewart)
7) 1999 (Prince) 
8) Disco 2000 (Pulp)


----------



## cougarjuno

You posted both 5 and 6 now (deleting 6 for 5 in your post, but keeping it in the list), so let's say you took your turn just now, and I can post another one.



New in-between theme: title contains yearly date: Corrected list

1) 1968 (Incredible String Band)
2) In the Year 2525 ( Zager & Evans)
3) 1967 (Family)
4) '39 (Queen)
5) Holland, 1945 (Neutral Milk Hotel)
6) Laughing Into 1939 ( Al Stewart)
7) 1999 (Prince)
8) Disco 2000 (Pulp)
9) Somewhere in England 1915 (Al Stewart)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme: title contains yearly date: 

1) 1968 (Incredible String Band)
2) In the Year 2525 ( Zager & Evans)
3) 1967 (Family)
4) '39 (Queen)
5) Holland, 1945 (Neutral Milk Hotel)
6) Laughing Into 1939 ( Al Stewart)
7) 1999 (Prince)
8) Disco 2000 (Pulp)
9) Somewhere in England 1915 (Al Stewart) 
10) 2112 (Rush)


----------



## cougarjuno

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Flinch (Alanis Morissette)
2) Floating (The Moody Blues)
3) Florida Room (Donald Fagen)
4) Flowers in December (Mazzy Star)
5) Flowers in the rain (The Move)
6) Flu Season (Kid Koala)
7) Fluffhead (Phish)
8) Fly (Nick Drake)
9) Flying (The Beatles)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme: Saturday (in title)

1. Drive-in Saturday (Elton John)


----------



## Art Rock

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Flinch (Alanis Morissette)
2) Floating (The Moody Blues)
3) Florida Room (Donald Fagen)
4) Flowers in December (Mazzy Star)
5) Flowers in the rain (The Move)
6) Flu Season (Kid Koala)
7) Fluffhead (Phish)
8) Fly (Nick Drake)
*9. Fly away (Teach-In)*
10) Flying (The Beatles)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Fly like an eagle (Steve Miller Band)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: Saturday (in title)

1. Drive-in Saturday (Elton John)
2) Another Saturday Night ( Sam Cooke)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme: Saturday (in title)

1. Drive-in Saturday (Elton John)
2) Another Saturday Night ( Sam Cooke) 
3) Saturday night at the movies (Drifters)


----------



## Jay

New in-between theme: Saturday (in title)

1. Drive-in Saturday (Elton John)
2) Another Saturday Night ( Sam Cooke)
3) Saturday night at the movies (Drifters)
4) Baron Saturday (Pretty Things)


----------



## pianozach

New in-between theme: Saturday (in title)

1. Drive-in Saturday (Elton John)
2) Another Saturday Night (Sam Cooke)
3) Saturday night at the movies (Drifters)
4) Baron Saturday (Pretty Things)
5) Saturday Night's All Right For Fighting (Elton John)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Fly like an eagle (Steve Miller Band)
2) *Flying* (The Beatles)


----------



## Art Rock

Flying (The Beatles) was already used. Still at #2.


----------



## Haydn70

New in-between theme: Saturday (in title)

1. Drive-in Saturday (Elton John)
2) Another Saturday Night (Sam Cooke)
3) Saturday night at the movies (Drifters)
4) Baron Saturday (Pretty Things)
5) Saturday Night's All Right For Fighting (Elton John)
6) Saturday Night (Bobby Fuller Four)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: Saturday (in title)

1. Drive-in Saturday (Elton John)
2) Another Saturday Night (Sam Cooke)
3) Saturday night at the movies (Drifters)
4) Baron Saturday (Pretty Things)
5) Saturday Night's All Right For Fighting (Elton John)
6) Saturday Night (Bobby Fuller Four)
7) Come Saturday Morning ( The Sandpipers)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme: Saturday (in title)

1. Drive-in Saturday (Elton John)
2) Another Saturday Night (Sam Cooke)
3) Saturday night at the movies (Drifters)
4) Baron Saturday (Pretty Things)
5) Saturday Night's All Right For Fighting (Elton John)
6) Saturday Night (Bobby Fuller Four)
7) Come Saturday Morning ( The Sandpipers) 
8) Friday night, Saturday morning (The Specials)


----------



## SanAntone

New in-between theme: Saturday (in title)

1. Drive-in Saturday (Elton John)
2) Another Saturday Night (Sam Cooke)
3) Saturday night at the movies (Drifters)
4) Baron Saturday (Pretty Things)
5) Saturday Night's All Right For Fighting (Elton John)
6) Saturday Night (Bobby Fuller Four)
7) Come Saturday Morning ( The Sandpipers)
8) Friday night, Saturday morning (The Specials)
9) The Heart Of Saturday Night (Tom Waits)


----------



## Jay

New in-between theme: Saturday (in title)

1. Drive-in Saturday (Elton John)
2) Another Saturday Night (Sam Cooke)
3) Saturday night at the movies (Drifters)
4) Baron Saturday (Pretty Things)
5) Saturday Night's All Right For Fighting (Elton John)
6) Saturday Night (Bobby Fuller Four)
7) Come Saturday Morning ( The Sandpipers)
8) Friday night, Saturday morning (The Specials)
9) The Heart Of Saturday Night (Tom Waits)
10) Book of Saturday (King Crimson)


----------



## Jay

New in-between theme: Title includes the seasons:

1) Winter Wine (Caravan)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme: Title includes the seasons:

1) Winter Wine (Caravan) 
2) Forever autumn (Justin Hayward)


----------



## SanAntone

New in-between theme: Title includes the seasons:

1) Winter Wine (Caravan)
2) Forever autumn (Justin Hayward)
3) Hot Fun in the Summertime (Sly & the Family Stone)


----------



## Jay

New in-between theme: Title includes the seasons:

1) Winter Wine (Caravan)
2) Forever autumn (Justin Hayward)
3) Hot Fun in the Summertime (Sly & the Family Stone)
4) Drive The Cold Winter Away (Horslips)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Fly like an eagle (Steve Miller Band)
2) Flying (The Beatles)
3) Flying (Living Colour)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New in-between theme: Title includes the seasons:

1) Winter Wine (Caravan)
2) Forever autumn (Justin Hayward)
3) Hot Fun in the Summertime (Sly & the Family Stone)
4) Drive The Cold Winter Away (Horslips)
5) Indian Summer (TNT)


----------



## Jay

New in-between theme: Title includes the seasons:

1) Winter Wine (Caravan)
2) Forever autumn (Justin Hayward)
3) Hot Fun in the Summertime (Sly & the Family Stone)
4) Drive The Cold Winter Away (Horslips)
5) Indian Summer (TNT)
6) Summer Song (In The Autumn) (Peter Hammill)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) *Fly From Here* (Yes)
2) Fly Like an Eagle (Steve Miller Band)
3) Flying (Living Colour)


----------



## pianozach

New in-between theme: Title includes the seasons:

1) Winter Wine (Caravan)
2) Forever autumn (Justin Hayward)
3) Hot Fun in the Summertime (Sly & the Family Stone)
4) Drive The Cold Winter Away (Horslips)
5) Indian Summer (TNT)
6) Summer Song (In The Autumn) (Peter Hammill)
7) Autumn in New York (Billie Holiday)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: Title includes the seasons:

1) Winter Wine (Caravan)
2) Forever autumn (Justin Hayward)
3) Hot Fun in the Summertime (Sly & the Family Stone)
4) Drive The Cold Winter Away (Horslips)
5) Indian Summer (TNT)
6) Summer Song (In The Autumn) (Peter Hammill)
7) Autumn in New York (Billie Holiday)
8) Summer Wine( Nancy and Lee_


----------



## Jay

New in-between theme: Title includes the seasons:

1) Winter Wine (Caravan)
2) Forever autumn (Justin Hayward)
3) Hot Fun in the Summertime (Sly & the Family Stone)
4) Drive The Cold Winter Away (Horslips)
5) Indian Summer (TNT)
6) Summer Song (In The Autumn) (Peter Hammill)
7) Autumn in New York (Billie Holiday)
8) Summer Wine( Nancy and Lee
9) The Lullaby of Spring (Donovan)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: Title includes the seasons:

1) Winter Wine (Caravan)
2) Forever autumn (Justin Hayward)
3) Hot Fun in the Summertime (Sly & the Family Stone)
4) Drive The Cold Winter Away (Horslips)
5) Indian Summer (TNT)
6) Summer Song (In The Autumn) (Peter Hammill)
7) Autumn in New York (Billie Holiday)
8) Summer Wine( Nancy and Lee
9) The Lullaby of Spring (Donovan)
10)Summer Holiday ( Chris Richard)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Fly From Here (Yes)
2) Flying (Living Colour) 
3) Fly Like an Eagle (Steve Miller Band)
4) Fly me to the moon (Julie London)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Night in title please 

1)A Night Like This (Caro Emerald)


----------



## Jay

New in between theme: Night in title please

1) A Night Like This (Caro Emerald)
2) Tropical Hot Dog Night (Captain Beefheart)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: Night in title please

1) A Night Like This (Caro Emerald)
2) Tropical Hot Dog Night (Captain Beefheart)
3) The Night Before (The Beatles)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Fly From Here (Yes)
2) Flying (Living Colour) 
3) *Flying On the Ground Is Wrong* (Buffalo Springfield)
4) Fly Like an Eagle (Steve Miller Band)
5) Fly me to the moon (Julie London)


----------



## Jay

New in between theme: Night in title please

1) A Night Like This (Caro Emerald)
2) Tropical Hot Dog Night (Captain Beefheart)
3) The Night Before (The Beatles)
4) The Angels Rejoiced Last Night (Flying Burrito Bros.)


----------



## Art Rock

New in between theme: Night in title please

1) A Night Like This (Caro Emerald)
2) Tropical Hot Dog Night (Captain Beefheart)
3) The Night Before (The Beatles)
4) The Angels Rejoiced Last Night (Flying Burrito Bros.) 
5) One of these nights (Eagles)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Fly From Here (Yes)
2) Flying (Living Colour)
3) Flying On the Ground Is Wrong (Buffalo Springfield)
*4) Flying sorcery (Al Stewart)*
5) Fly Like an Eagle (Steve Miller Band)
6) Fly me to the moon (Julie London)


----------



## SanAntone

New in between theme: Night in title please

1) A Night Like This (Caro Emerald)
2) Tropical Hot Dog Night (Captain Beefheart)
3) The Night Before (The Beatles)
4) The Angels Rejoiced Last Night (Flying Burrito Bros.)
5) One of these nights (Eagles) 
6) Here Comes the Night (The Beach Boys)


----------



## Haydn70

New in between theme: Night in title please

1) A Night Like This (Caro Emerald)
2) Tropical Hot Dog Night (Captain Beefheart)
3) The Night Before (The Beatles)
4) The Angels Rejoiced Last Night (Flying Burrito Bros.)
5) One of these nights (Eagles)
6) Here Comes the Night (The Beach Boys)
7) Here Comes the Night (Them)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme: Night in title please

1) A Night Like This (Caro Emerald)
2) Tropical Hot Dog Night (Captain Beefheart)
3) The Night Before (The Beatles)
4) The Angels Rejoiced Last Night (Flying Burrito Bros.)
5) One of these nights (Eagles)
6) Here Comes the Night (The Beach Boys)
7) Here Comes the Night (Them)
8) I Love the Night (Blue Oyster Cult)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

I think this is the correct board


1) Fly From Here (Yes)
2) Flying (The Beatles)
3) Flying (Living Colour)
4) Flying On the Ground Is Wrong (Buffalo Springfield)
5) Flying sorcery (Al Stewart)
6) Fly like an eagle (Steve Miller Band)
7) Fly me to the moon (Julie London)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Fly From Here (Yes)
2) Flying (The Beatles)
3) Flying (Living Colour)
4) Flying On the Ground Is Wrong (Buffalo Springfield)
5) Flying sorcery (Al Stewart)
6) Fly like an eagle (Steve Miller Band)
7) Fly me to the moon (Julie London)
*8) Fly to Your Heart (Selena Gomez)*


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Night in title please

1) A Night Like This (Caro Emerald)
2) Tropical Hot Dog Night (Captain Beefheart)
3) The Night Before (The Beatles)
4) The Angels Rejoiced Last Night (Flying Burrito Bros.)
5) One of these nights (Eagles)
6) Here Comes the Night (The Beach Boys)
7) Here Comes the Night (Them)
8) I Love the Night (Blue Oyster Cult)
9) Strangers in the Night ( Frank Sinatra)


----------



## Jay

New in between theme: Night in title please

1) A Night Like This (Caro Emerald)
2) Tropical Hot Dog Night (Captain Beefheart)
3) The Night Before (The Beatles)
4) The Angels Rejoiced Last Night (Flying Burrito Bros.)
5) One of these nights (Eagles)
6) Here Comes the Night (The Beach Boys)
7) Here Comes the Night (Them)
8) I Love the Night (Blue Oyster Cult)
9) Strangers in the Night ( Frank Sinatra)
10) Because The Night (Patti Smith)


----------



## Jay

New in-between theme: Titles in the form of a question: 

1) Do You Wanna Be Immortal? (Edgar Broughton Band)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: Titles in the form of a question: 

1) Do You Wanna Be Immortal? (Edgar Broughton Band)
2) Do You Really Want To Hurt Me (Culture Club )


----------



## pianozach

New in-between theme: Titles in the form of a question: 

1) Do You Wanna Be Immortal? (Edgar Broughton Band)
2) Do You Really Want To Hurt Me (Culture Club)
3) Does Your Chewing Gum Lose Its Flavour (On the Bedpost Overnight?) (Lonnie Donegan)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Fly From Here (Yes)
2) Flying (The Beatles)
3) Flying (Living Colour)
4) *Flying Hour* (George Harrison)
5) Flying On the Ground Is Wrong (Buffalo Springfield)
6) Flying sorcery (Al Stewart)
7) Fly like an eagle (Steve Miller Band)
8) Fly me to the moon (Julie London)
9) Fly to Your Heart (Selena Gomez)


----------



## Jay

New in-between theme: Titles in the form of a question:

1) Do You Wanna Be Immortal? (Edgar Broughton Band)
2) Do You Really Want To Hurt Me (Culture Club)
3) Does Your Chewing Gum Lose Its Flavour (On the Bedpost Overnight?) (Lonnie Donegan)
4) Why Are We Sleeping? (Soft Machine)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Fly From Here (Yes)
2) Flying (Living Colour)
3) Flying Hour (George Harrison)
4) Flying On the Ground Is Wrong (Buffalo Springfield)
5) Flying sorcery (Al Stewart)
6) Fly like an eagle (Steve Miller Band)
7) Fly me to the moon (Julie London)
*8) Fly too high (Janis Ian)*
9) Fly to Your Heart (Selena Gomez)

Flying (The Beatles) was already used in the previous 10 - I removed it for the second time....


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme: Titles in the form of a question:

1) Do You Wanna Be Immortal? (Edgar Broughton Band)
2) Do You Really Want To Hurt Me (Culture Club)
3) Does Your Chewing Gum Lose Its Flavour (On the Bedpost Overnight?) (Lonnie Donegan)
4) Why Are We Sleeping? (Soft Machine) 
5) When will I see you again (Three Degrees)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: Titles in the form of a question:

1) Do You Wanna Be Immortal? (Edgar Broughton Band)
2) Do You Really Want To Hurt Me (Culture Club)
3) Does Your Chewing Gum Lose Its Flavour (On the Bedpost Overnight?) (Lonnie Donegan)
4) Why Are We Sleeping? (Soft Machine) 
5) When will I see you again (Three Degrees)
6) Where have all the flowers gone( Marlene Dietrich)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme: Titles in the form of a question:

1) Do You Wanna Be Immortal? (Edgar Broughton Band)
2) Do You Really Want To Hurt Me (Culture Club)
3) Does Your Chewing Gum Lose Its Flavour (On the Bedpost Overnight?) (Lonnie Donegan)
4) Why Are We Sleeping? (Soft Machine)
5) When will I see you again (Three Degrees)
6) Where have all the flowers gone( Marlene Dietrich) 
7) How you gonna see me now (Alice Cooper)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: Titles in the form of a question:

1) Do You Wanna Be Immortal? (Edgar Broughton Band)
2) Do You Really Want To Hurt Me (Culture Club)
3) Does Your Chewing Gum Lose Its Flavour (On the Bedpost Overnight?) (Lonnie Donegan)
4) Why Are We Sleeping? (Soft Machine)
5) When will I see you again (Three Degrees)
6) Where have all the flowers gone( Marlene Dietrich) 
7) How you gonna see me now (Alice Cooper)
8) Whose Heart Are You Breaking Tonight (Connie Francis)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Fly From Here (Yes)
2) Flying (Living Colour)
3) Flying Hour (George Harrison)
4) Flying On the Ground Is Wrong (Buffalo Springfield)
5) Flying sorcery (Al Stewart)
*6) Flyin' High (In the Friendly Sky) (Marvin Gaye)*
7) Fly like an eagle (Steve Miller Band)
8) Fly me to the moon (Julie London)
9) Fly too high (Janis Ian)
10) Fly to Your Heart (Selena Gomez)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in-between theme: Titles in the form of a question:

1) Do You Wanna Be Immortal? (Edgar Broughton Band)
2) Do You Really Want To Hurt Me (Culture Club)
3) Does Your Chewing Gum Lose Its Flavour (On the Bedpost Overnight?) (Lonnie Donegan)
4) Why Are We Sleeping? (Soft Machine)
5) When will I see you again (Three Degrees)
6) Where have all the flowers gone( Marlene Dietrich)
7) How you gonna see me now (Alice Cooper)
8) Whose Heart Are You Breaking Tonight (Connie Francis)
9) Why Do Lovers Break Each Other's Hearts (Hall & Oates)


----------



## pianozach

New in-between theme: Titles in the form of a question:

1) Do You Wanna Be Immortal? (Edgar Broughton Band)
2) Do You Really Want To Hurt Me (Culture Club)
3) Does Your Chewing Gum Lose Its Flavour (On the Bedpost Overnight?) (Lonnie Donegan)
4) Why Are We Sleeping? (Soft Machine)
5) When will I see you again (Three Degrees)
6) Where have all the flowers gone( Marlene Dietrich) 
7) How you gonna see me now (Alice Cooper)
8) Whose Heart Are You Breaking Tonight (Connie Francis)
9) Why Do Lovers Break Each Other's Hearts (Hall & Oates)
10) Do We Really Have To Go Through This? (Yes)


----------



## pianozach

New in-between theme: Titles with an exclamation point ("!"):

1) Help! (The Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: Titles with an exclamation point ("!"):

1) Help! (The Beatles)
2) ‎Go Now! (The Moody Blues)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme: Titles with an exclamation point ("!"):

1) Help! (The Beatles)
2) ‎Go Now! (The Moody Blues) 
3) Ouch! (The Rutles)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Follow me (Amanda Lear)


----------



## Jay

New in-between theme: Titles with an exclamation point ("!"):

1) Help! (The Beatles)
2) ‎Go Now! (The Moody Blues)
3) Ouch! (The Rutles)
4) Turn! Turn Turn! (The Byrds)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: Titles with an exclamation point ("!"):

1) Help! (The Beatles)
2) ‎Go Now! (The Moody Blues)
3) Ouch! (The Rutles)
4) Turn! Turn Turn! (The Byrds)
5) Dig Lazurus, Dig!!! ...(Nick Cave)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme: Titles with an exclamation point ("!"):

1) Help! (The Beatles)
2) ‎Go Now! (The Moody Blues)
3) Ouch! (The Rutles)
4) Turn! Turn Turn! (The Byrds)
5) Dig Lazurus, Dig!!! ...(Nick Cave) 
6) Being For The Benefit Of Mr. Kite ! (Beatles)


----------



## Jay

New in-between theme: Titles with an exclamation point ("!"):

1) Help! (The Beatles)
2) ‎Go Now! (The Moody Blues)
3) Ouch! (The Rutles)
4) Turn! Turn Turn! (The Byrds)
5) Dig Lazurus, Dig!!! ...(Nick Cave)
6) Being For The Benefit Of Mr. Kite ! (Beatles)
7) Smoke! Smoke! Smoke! That Cigarette (Commander Cody _et al_)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: Titles with an exclamation point ("!"):

1) Help! (The Beatles)
2) ‎Go Now! (The Moody Blues)
3) Ouch! (The Rutles)
4) Turn! Turn Turn! (The Byrds)
5) Dig Lazurus, Dig!!! ...(Nick Cave)
6) Being For The Benefit Of Mr. Kite ! (Beatles)
7) Smoke! Smoke! Smoke! That Cigarette (Commander Cody _et al_)
8) Want You More! (Duran Duran)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme: Titles with an exclamation point ("!"):

1) Help! (The Beatles)
2) ‎Go Now! (The Moody Blues)
3) Ouch! (The Rutles)
4) Turn! Turn Turn! (The Byrds)
5) Dig Lazurus, Dig!!! ...(Nick Cave)
6) Being For The Benefit Of Mr. Kite ! (Beatles)
7) Smoke! Smoke! Smoke! That Cigarette (Commander Cody et al)
8) Want You More! (Duran Duran) 
9) !!!!!!! (Billie Eilish)


----------



## Jay

New in-between theme: Titles with an exclamation point ("!"):

1) Help! (The Beatles)
2) ‎Go Now! (The Moody Blues)
3) Ouch! (The Rutles)
4) Turn! Turn Turn! (The Byrds)
5) Dig Lazurus, Dig!!! ...(Nick Cave)
6) Being For The Benefit Of Mr. Kite ! (Beatles)
7) Smoke! Smoke! Smoke! That Cigarette (Commander Cody et al)
8) Want You More! (Duran Duran)
9) !!!!!!! (Billie Eilish)
10) O Lucky Man! (Alan Price)


----------



## Jay

New in-between theme: Titles refer to royal titles:

1) Kings and Queens (Renaissance)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme: Titles refer to royal titles:

1) Kings and Queens (Renaissance) 
2) My sweet prince (Placebo)


----------



## Jay

New in-between theme: Titles refer to royal titles:

1) Kings and Queens (Renaissance)
2) My sweet prince (Placebo)
3) Lady Eleanor (Lindisfarne)


----------



## pianozach

New in-between theme: Titles refer to royal titles:

1) Kings and Queens (Renaissance) 
2) My Sweet Prince (Placebo)
3) Lady Eleanor (Lindisfarne)
4) Duke of Earl (Gene Chandler)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Follow Me (Amanda Lear)
2) *Follow Me* (Chicago)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: Titles refer to royal titles:

1) Kings and Queens (Renaissance) 
2) My Sweet Prince (Placebo)
3) Lady Eleanor (Lindisfarne)
4) Duke of Earl (Gene Chandler)
5)Early Roman Kings (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Follow Me (Amanda Lear)
2) Follow Me (Chicago) 
3) Follow you follow me (Genesis)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Follow Me (Amanda Lear)
2) Follow Me (Chicago) 
3) *Follow Me* (Paul McCartney)
3) Follow you follow me (Genesis)


----------



## pianozach

New in-between theme: Titles refer to royal titles:

1) Kings and Queens (Renaissance) 
2) My Sweet Prince (Placebo)
3) Lady Eleanor (Lindisfarne)
4) Duke of Earl (Gene Chandler)
5) Early Roman Kings (Bob Dylan)
6) Emperor of the Highway (Todd Rundgren)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme: Titles refer to royal titles:

1) Kings and Queens (Renaissance)
2) My Sweet Prince (Placebo)
3) Lady Eleanor (Lindisfarne)
4) Duke of Earl (Gene Chandler)
5) Early Roman Kings (Bob Dylan)
6) Emperor of the Highway (Todd Rundgren)
7) Killer queen (Queen)


----------



## Jay

New in-between theme: Titles refer to royal titles:

1) Kings and Queens (Renaissance)
2) My Sweet Prince (Placebo)
3) Lady Eleanor (Lindisfarne)
4) Duke of Earl (Gene Chandler)
5) Early Roman Kings (Bob Dylan)
6) Emperor of the Highway (Todd Rundgren)
7) Killer queen (Queen)
8) She's Bought A Hat Like Princess Marina (Kinks)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Follow Me (Amanda Lear)
2) Follow Me (Chicago)
3) Follow Me (Paul McCartney)
4) Follow you follow me (Genesis) 
5) Food for thought (UB40)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme: Titles refer to royal titles:

1) Kings and Queens (Renaissance)
2) My Sweet Prince (Placebo)
3) Lady Eleanor (Lindisfarne)
4) Duke of Earl (Gene Chandler)
5) Early Roman Kings (Bob Dylan)
6) Emperor of the Highway (Todd Rundgren)
7) Killer queen (Queen)
8) She's Bought A Hat Like Princess Marina (Kinks) 
9) King's lead hat (Brian Eno)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Follow Me (Amanda Lear)
2) Follow Me (Chicago) 
3) Follow Me (Paul McCartney)
4) Follow the Reaper (Children of Bodom)
5) Follow you follow me (Genesis)
6) Food for thought (UB40)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New in-between theme: Titles refer to royal titles:

1) Kings and Queens (Renaissance)
2) My Sweet Prince (Placebo)
3) Lady Eleanor (Lindisfarne)
4) Duke of Earl (Gene Chandler)
5) Early Roman Kings (Bob Dylan)
6) Emperor of the Highway (Todd Rundgren)
7) Killer queen (Queen)
8) She's Bought A Hat Like Princess Marina (Kinks) 
9) King's lead hat (Brian Eno)
10) Princess of the Night (Saxon)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Follow Me (Amanda Lear)
2) Follow Me (Chicago)
3) Follow Me (Paul McCartney)
4) Follow the Reaper (Children of Bodom)
5) Follow you follow me (Genesis)
6) Food for thought (UB40)
7) Fool in the Rain (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Art Rock

Default

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Follow Me (Amanda Lear)
2) Follow Me (Chicago)
3) Follow Me (Paul McCartney)
4) Follow the Reaper (Children of Bodom)
5) Follow you follow me (Genesis)
6) Food for thought (UB40)
_* 7) Fool (Chris Rea)*_
8) Fool in the Rain (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Jay

Default

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Follow Me (Amanda Lear)
2) Follow Me (Chicago)
3) Follow Me (Paul McCartney)
4) Follow the Reaper (Children of Bodom)
5) Follow you follow me (Genesis)
6) Food for thought (UB40)
7) Fool (Chris Rea)
8) Fool in the Rain (Led Zeppelin)
9) Fool On the Hill (Stone The Crows [and some other guys])


----------



## cougarjuno

New in-between theme: Sleeping or Waking in the title:

1) I'm So Sleepy (Cat Stevens)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: Sleeping or Waking in the title:

1) I'm So Sleepy (Cat Stevens)
2) Don't Sleep In The Subway (Petula Clark)


----------



## Open Book

New in-between theme: Sleeping or Waking in the title:

1) I'm So Sleepy (Cat Stevens)
2) Don't Sleep In The Subway (Petula Clark)
3) Wake Up Little Susie (The Everly Brothers)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme: Sleeping or Waking in the title:

1) I'm So Sleepy (Cat Stevens)
2) Don't Sleep In The Subway (Petula Clark)
3) Wake Up Little Susie (The Everly Brothers) 
4) Wake me up before you go go (Wham!)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Follow Me (Amanda Lear)
2) Follow Me (Chicago)
3) Follow Me (Paul McCartney)
4) Follow the Reaper (Children of Bodom)
5) Follow you follow me (Genesis)
6) Food for thought (UB40)
7) Fool (Chris Rea)
8) Fool in the Rain (Led Zeppelin)
9) Fool On the Hill (Stone The Crows [and some other guys]) 
10) Fool's gold (Stone Roses)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) For a few dollars more (Smokie)


----------



## Jay

New in-between theme: Sleeping or Waking in the title:

1) I'm So Sleepy (Cat Stevens)
2) Don't Sleep In The Subway (Petula Clark)
3) Wake Up Little Susie (The Everly Brothers)
4) Wake me up before you go go (Wham!)
5) Sleeping In A Jar (MoI)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: Sleeping or Waking in the title:

1) I'm So Sleepy (Cat Stevens)
2) Don't Sleep In The Subway (Petula Clark)
3) Wake Up Little Susie (The Everly Brothers)
4) Wake me up before you go go (Wham!)
5) Sleeping In A Jar (MoI)
6) Wake Up Alone (Amy Winehouse)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme: Sleeping or Waking in the title:

1) I'm So Sleepy (Cat Stevens)
2) Don't Sleep In The Subway (Petula Clark)
3) Wake Up Little Susie (The Everly Brothers)
4) Wake me up before you go go (Wham!)
5) Sleeping In A Jar (MoI)
6) Wake Up Alone (Amy Winehouse) 
7) Sleep together (Porcupine Tree)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: Sleeping or Waking in the title:

1) I'm So Sleepy (Cat Stevens)
2) Don't Sleep In The Subway (Petula Clark)
3) Wake Up Little Susie (The Everly Brothers)
4) Wake me up before you go go (Wham!)
5) Sleeping In A Jar (MoI)
6) Wake Up Alone (Amy Winehouse) 
7) Sleep together (Porcupine Tree)
8) Shake Me, Wake Me (When It's Over) ( The Four Tops_


----------



## cougarjuno

New in-between theme: Sleeping or Waking in the title:

1) I'm So Sleepy (Cat Stevens)
2) Don't Sleep In The Subway (Petula Clark)
3) Wake Up Little Susie (The Everly Brothers)
4) Wake me up before you go go (Wham!)
5) Sleeping In A Jar (MoI)
6) Wake Up Alone (Amy Winehouse)
7) Sleep together (Porcupine Tree)
8) Shake Me, Wake Me (When It's Over) ( The Four Tops)
9) I'm Only Sleeping (The Beatles)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

*1) For a Dancer (Jackson Browne)*
2) For a few dollars more (Smokie)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme: Sleeping or Waking in the title:

1) I'm So Sleepy (Cat Stevens)
2) Don't Sleep In The Subway (Petula Clark)
3) Wake Up Little Susie (The Everly Brothers)
4) Wake me up before you go go (Wham!)
5) Sleeping In A Jar (MoI)
6) Wake Up Alone (Amy Winehouse)
7) Sleep together (Porcupine Tree)
8) Shake Me, Wake Me (When It's Over) ( The Four Tops)
9) I'm Only Sleeping (The Beatles)
10) I go to sleep (Pretenders)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme: Italy - England. Songs that have something to with England or Italy, in alternating sequence (first Italy, then England, then Italy and so on).

1. The count of Tuscany (Dream Theater)


----------



## MrNobody

Art Rock said:


> New in-between theme: Italy - England. Songs that have something to with England or Italy, in alternating sequence (first Italy, then England, then Italy and so on).
> 
> 1. The count of Tuscany (Dream Theater)


2. The pound is sinking (Paul McCartney)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme: Italy - England. Songs that have something to with England or Italy, in alternating sequence (first Italy, then England, then Italy and so on).

1. The count of Tuscany (Dream Theater)
2. The pound is sinking (Paul McCartney)
3. Venice bitch (Lana del Rey)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: Italy - England. Songs that have something to with England or Italy, in alternating sequence (first Italy, then England, then Italy and so on).

1. The count of Tuscany (Dream Theater)
2. The pound is sinking (Paul McCartney)
3. Venice bitch (Lana del Rey)
4. London is the place for me ( Edmundo Ross)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in-between theme: Italy - England. Songs that have something to with England or Italy, in alternating sequence (first Italy, then England, then Italy and so on).

1. The count of Tuscany (Dream Theater)
2. The pound is sinking (Paul McCartney)
3. Venice bitch (Lana del Rey)
4. London is the place for me ( Edmundo Ross)
5. The Florentine (Big Big Train)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme: Italy - England. Songs that have something to with England or Italy, in alternating sequence (first Italy, then England, then Italy and so on).

1. The count of Tuscany (Dream Theater)
2. The pound is sinking (Paul McCartney)
3. Venice bitch (Lana del Rey)
4. London is the place for me ( Edmundo Ross)
5. The Florentine (Big Big Train)
6. One of those days in England (Roy Harper)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: Italy - England. Songs that have something to with England or Italy, in alternating sequence (first Italy, then England, then Italy and so on).

1. The count of Tuscany (Dream Theater)
2. The pound is sinking (Paul McCartney)
3. Venice bitch (Lana del Rey)
4. London is the place for me ( Edmundo Ross)
5. The Florentine (Big Big Train)
6. One of those days in England (Roy Harper)
7. King of Rome (Pet Shop Boys)


----------



## MrNobody

Rogerx said:


> New in-between theme: Italy - England. Songs that have something to with England or Italy, in alternating sequence (first Italy, then England, then Italy and so on).
> 
> 1. The count of Tuscany (Dream Theater)
> 2. The pound is sinking (Paul McCartney)
> 3. Venice bitch (Lana del Rey)
> 4. London is the place for me ( Edmundo Ross)
> 5. The Florentine (Big Big Train)
> 6. One of those days in England (Roy Harper)
> 7. King of Rome (Pet Shop Boys)


8. Somewhere in England (George Harrison)

Ohoops. Somewhere in England is an LP, not a song. I'm fighting with the interface


----------



## Art Rock

No problem, we're still at #8. I've already posted 3 so I'll wait for a while.


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) For a Dancer (Jackson Browne)
2) For a few dollars more (Smokie)
3) For all we know (Carpenters)


----------



## MrNobody

1. The count of Tuscany (Dream Theater)
2. The pound is sinking (Paul McCartney)
3. Venice bitch (Lana del Rey)
4. London is the place for me ( Edmundo Ross)
5. The Florentine (Big Big Train)
6. One of those days in England (Roy Harper)
7. King of Rome (Pet Shop Boys) 
8. London Town (Paul McCartney)


----------



## MrNobody

Art Rock said:


> Continuing with the F's...
> 
> Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
> Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).
> 
> 1) For a Dancer (Jackson Browne)
> 2) For a few dollars more (Smokie)
> 3) For all we know (Carpenters)


4) For your love (Yardbirds)


----------



## Art Rock

Repeat board on new page:

New in-between theme: Italy - England. Songs that have something to with England or Italy, in alternating sequence (first Italy, then England, then Italy and so on).

1. The count of Tuscany (Dream Theater)
2. The pound is sinking (Paul McCartney)
3. Venice bitch (Lana del Rey)
4. London is the place for me ( Edmundo Ross)
5. The Florentine (Big Big Train)
6. One of those days in England (Roy Harper)
7. King of Rome (Pet Shop Boys)
8. London Town (Paul McCartney)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) For a Dancer (Jackson Browne)
2) For a few dollars more (Smokie)
3) For all we know (Carpenters)
_4) For the good times (Kris Kristofferson)
_5) For your love (Yardbirds)


----------



## MrNobody

Art Rock said:


> Repeat board on new page:
> 
> New in-between theme: Italy - England. Songs that have something to with England or Italy, in alternating sequence (first Italy, then England, then Italy and so on).
> 
> 1. The count of Tuscany (Dream Theater)
> 2. The pound is sinking (Paul McCartney)
> 3. Venice bitch (Lana del Rey)
> 4. London is the place for me ( Edmundo Ross)
> 5. The Florentine (Big Big Train)
> 6. One of those days in England (Roy Harper)
> 7. King of Rome (Pet Shop Boys)
> 8. London Town (Paul McCartney)


10. Change of scenery (Toyah): _"I live in a London town"_


----------



## Art Rock

Cough... we're at #9.....


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) For a Dancer (Jackson Browne)
2) For a few dollars more (Smokie)
3) For all we know (Carpenters)
*4) For No One (The Beatles)*
5) For the good times (Kris Kristofferson)
6) For your love (Yardbirds)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in-between theme: Italy - England. Songs that have something to with England or Italy, in alternating sequence (first Italy, then England, then Italy and so on).

1. The count of Tuscany (Dream Theater)
2. The pound is sinking (Paul McCartney)
3. Venice bitch (Lana del Rey)
4. London is the place for me ( Edmundo Ross)
5. The Florentine (Big Big Train)
6. One of those days in England (Roy Harper)
7. King of Rome (Pet Shop Boys)
8. London Town (Paul McCartney)
9) Isle of Capri (Frank Sinatra)


----------



## Art Rock

Repeat board on new page:

New in-between theme: Italy - England. Songs that have something to with England or Italy, in alternating sequence (first Italy, then England, then Italy and so on).

1. The count of Tuscany (Dream Theater)
2. The pound is sinking (Paul McCartney)
3. Venice bitch (Lana del Rey)
4. London is the place for me ( Edmundo Ross)
5. The Florentine (Big Big Train)
6. One of those days in England (Roy Harper)
7. King of Rome (Pet Shop Boys)
8. London Town (Paul McCartney)
9. Caruso (Luciano Pavarotti)


----------



## Art Rock

Seconds too late.... 

New in-between theme: Italy - England. Songs that have something to with England or Italy, in alternating sequence (first Italy, then England, then Italy and so on).

1. The count of Tuscany (Dream Theater)
2. The pound is sinking (Paul McCartney)
3. Venice bitch (Lana del Rey)
4. London is the place for me ( Edmundo Ross)
5. The Florentine (Big Big Train)
6. One of those days in England (Roy Harper)
7. King of Rome (Pet Shop Boys)
8. London Town (Paul McCartney)
9) Isle of Capri (Frank Sinatra)
10) Red skies over paradise [a Brighton dream] (Fischer Z)

New theme up for grabs.


----------



## MrNobody

New in-between theme: Spain - Denmark. Songs that have something to with Denmark or Spain, in alternating sequence (first Spain, then Denmark, then Spain and so on).


----------



## pianozach

New in-between theme: Spain - Denmark. Songs that have something to with Denmark or Spain, in alternating sequence (first Spain, then Denmark, then Spain and so on).

1) Never Been to Spain (Three Dog Night)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) For a Dancer (Jackson Browne)
2) For a few dollars more (Smokie)
3) For all we know (Carpenters)
4) For No One (The Beatles)
5) For the good times (Kris Kristofferson)
6) *For the Roses* (Joni Mitchell)
7) For your love (Yardbirds)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: Spain - Denmark. Songs that have something to with Denmark or Spain, in alternating sequence (first Spain, then Denmark, then Spain and so on).

1) Never Been to Spain (Three Dog Night)
2) 'Wonderful Copenhagen' ( Danny Kay )


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme: Spain - Denmark. Songs that have something to with Denmark or Spain, in alternating sequence (first Spain, then Denmark, then Spain and so on).

1) Never Been to Spain (Three Dog Night)
2) 'Wonderful Copenhagen' ( Danny Kay )
3) Barcelona (Freddy Mercury and Montserrat Cabale)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in-between theme: Spain - Denmark. Songs that have something to with Denmark or Spain, in alternating sequence (first Spain, then Denmark, then Spain and so on).

1) Never Been to Spain (Three Dog Night)
2) 'Wonderful Copenhagen' ( Danny Kay )
3) Barcelona (Freddy Mercury and Montserrat Cabale)
4) Ophelia (The Lumineers)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) For a Dancer (Jackson Browne)
2) For a few dollars more (Smokie)
3) For all we know (Carpenters)
4) For No One (The Beatles)
5) For the good times (Kris Kristofferson)
6) For the Roses (Joni Mitchell)
7) For the stars (Anne-Sofie von Otter and Elvis Costello)
8) For your love (Yardbirds)


----------



## MrNobody

cougarjuno said:


> New in-between theme: Spain - Denmark. Songs that have something to with Denmark or Spain, in alternating sequence (first Spain, then Denmark, then Spain and so on).
> 
> 1) Never Been to Spain (Three Dog Night)
> 2) 'Wonderful Copenhagen' ( Danny Kay )
> 3) Barcelona (Freddy Mercury and Montserrat Cabale)
> 4) Ophelia (The Lumineers)


5) Eviva España (the 1970s European hit pop song, originally Belgian)


----------



## MrNobody

Art Rock said:


> Continuing with the F's...
> 
> Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
> Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).
> 
> 1) For a Dancer (Jackson Browne)
> 2) For a few dollars more (Smokie)
> 3) For all we know (Carpenters)
> 4) For No One (The Beatles)
> 5) For the good times (Kris Kristofferson)
> 6) For the Roses (Joni Mitchell)
> 7) For the stars (Anne-Sofie von Otter and Elvis Costello)
> 8) For your love (Yardbirds)


9) Forever and ever (Demis Roussos)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) For a Dancer (Jackson Browne)
2) For a few dollars more (Smokie)
3) For all we know (Carpenters)
4) For No One (The Beatles)
5) For the good times (Kris Kristofferson)
6) For the Roses (Joni Mitchell)
7) For the stars (Anne-Sofie von Otter and Elvis Costello)
8) *For You Blue* (The Beatles)
9) For your love (Yardbirds)
10) Forever and ever (Demis Roussos)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) _*Foreplay/Long Time*_ (Boston)


----------



## pianozach

New in-between theme: Spain - Denmark. Songs that have something to with Denmark or Spain, in alternating sequence (first Spain, then Denmark, then Spain and so on).

1) Never Been to Spain (Three Dog Night)
2) 'Wonderful Copenhagen' (Danny Kay )
3) Barcelona (Freddy Mercury and Montserrat Cabale)
4) Ophelia (The Lumineers)
5) Eviva España (the 1970s European hit pop song, originally Belgian)
6) Tom Traubert’s Blues (Four Sheets to the Wind in Copenhagen) (Tom Waits)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in-between theme: Spain - Denmark. Songs that have something to with Denmark or Spain, in alternating sequence (first Spain, then Denmark, then Spain and so on).

1) Never Been to Spain (Three Dog Night)
2) 'Wonderful Copenhagen' (Danny Kay )
3) Barcelona (Freddy Mercury and Montserrat Cabale)
4) Ophelia (The Lumineers)
5) Eviva España (the 1970s European hit pop song, originally Belgian)
6) Tom Traubert’s Blues (Four Sheets to the Wind in Copenhagen) (Tom Waits)
7) Spanish Castle Magic (Jimi Hendrix)


----------



## MrNobody

1) Never Been to Spain (Three Dog Night)
2) 'Wonderful Copenhagen' (Danny Kay )
3) Barcelona (Freddy Mercury and Montserrat Cabale)
4) Ophelia (The Lumineers)
5) Eviva España (the 1970s European hit pop song, originally Belgian)
6) Tom Traubert’s Blues (Four Sheets to the Wind in Copenhagen) (Tom Waits)
7) Spanish Castle Magic (Jimi Hendrix) 
8) The Emperor's New Clothes (Sinead O'Connor)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Foreplay/Long Time (Boston) 
2) Formaldehyde (Editors)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme: Spain - Denmark. Songs that have something to with Denmark or Spain, in alternating sequence (first Spain, then Denmark, then Spain and so on).



1) Never Been to Spain (Three Dog Night)
2) 'Wonderful Copenhagen' (Danny Kay )
3) Barcelona (Freddy Mercury and Montserrat Cabale)
4) Ophelia (The Lumineers)
5) Eviva España (the 1970s European hit pop song, originally Belgian)
6) Tom Traubert’s Blues (Four Sheets to the Wind in Copenhagen) (Tom Waits)
7) Spanish Castle Magic (Jimi Hendrix)
8) The Emperor's New Clothes (Sinead O'Connor) 
9) My lady of Spain (Classics)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Foreplay/Long Time (Boston) 
2) Formaldehyde (Editors)
3) For Yasgur's Farm (Mountain)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Foreplay/Long Time (Boston)
2) Formaldehyde (Editors)
*3) Fortress around your heart (Sting)*
4) For Yasgur's Farm (Mountain)


----------



## MrNobody

1) Never Been to Spain (Three Dog Night)
2) 'Wonderful Copenhagen' (Danny Kay )
3) Barcelona (Freddy Mercury and Montserrat Cabale)
4) Ophelia (The Lumineers)
5) Eviva España (the 1970s European hit pop song, originally Belgian)
6) Tom Traubert's Blues (Four Sheets to the Wind in Copenhagen) (Tom Waits)
7) Spanish Castle Magic (Jimi Hendrix)
8) The Emperor's New Clothes (Sinead O'Connor)
9) My lady of Spain (Classics) 
10 ) To be or not to be (Mel Brooks)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Foreplay/Long Time (Boston)
2) Formaldehyde (Editors)
3) Fortress around your heart (Sting)
4) For Yasgur's Farm (Mountain)
5) Four Sticks (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Foreplay/Long Time (Boston)
2) Formaldehyde (Editors)
3) Fortress around your heart (Sting)
4) For Yasgur's Farm (Mountain)
_*5) Four chords that made a million (Porcupine Tree)*_
6) Four Sticks (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Jay

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Foreplay/Long Time (Boston)
2) Formaldehyde (Editors)
3) Fortress around your heart (Sting)
4) For Yasgur's Farm (Mountain)
5) Four chords that made a million (Porcupine Tree)
*6) Four Grey Walls (Rare Bird)*
7) Four Sticks (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme: types of birds (in the title, no repeat of birds).

1. Seagull (Kayak)


----------



## SanAntone

New in-between theme: types of birds (in the title, no repeat of birds).

1. Seagull (Kayak)
2. Rockin' Robin (Michael Jackson)


----------



## Azol

New in-between theme: types of birds (in the title, no repeat of birds).

1. Seagull (Kayak)
2. Rockin' Robin (Michael Jackson)
3. The Flight of the Snow Goose (Camel)


----------



## Jay

New in-between theme: types of birds (in the title, no repeat of birds).

1. Seagull (Kayak)
2. Rockin' Robin (Michael Jackson)
3. The Flight of the Snow Goose (Camel)
4) Blue Jay Way (Beatles)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme: types of birds (in the title, no repeat of birds).

1. Seagull (Kayak)
2. Rockin' Robin (Michael Jackson)
3. The Flight of the Snow Goose (Camel)
4) Blue Jay Way (Beatles) 
5) Albatross (Fleetwood Mac)


----------



## pianozach

New in-between theme: types of birds (in the title, no repeat of birds).

1. Seagull (Kayak)
2. Rockin' Robin (Michael Jackson)
3. The Flight of the Snow Goose (Camel)
4) Blue Jay Way (Beatles) 
5) Albatross (Fleetwood Mac)
6) The Raven (The Alan Parsons Project)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Foreplay/Long Time (Boston)
2) Formaldehyde (Editors)
3) Fortress around your heart (Sting)
4) *Fortunate Son* (Credence Clearwater Revival)
5) Four chords that made a million (Porcupine Tree)
6) Four Grey Walls (Rare Bird)
7) Four Sticks (Led Zeppelin)
8) _For Yasgur's Farm_ (Mountain)

Moved "_For Yasgur's Farm_"
*Rules*: *"spaces don't count"*, so "Four" comes before "For Y".


----------



## cougarjuno

New in-between theme: types of birds (in the title, no repeat of birds).

1. Seagull (Kayak)
2. Rockin' Robin (Michael Jackson)
3. The Flight of the Snow Goose (Camel)
4) Blue Jay Way (Beatles)
5) Albatross (Fleetwood Mac)
6) The Raven (The Alan Parsons Project)
7) Hummingbird (Seals & Crofts)


----------



## pianozach

New in-between theme: types of birds (in the title, no repeat of birds).

1. Seagull (Kayak)
2. Rockin' Robin (Michael Jackson)
3. The Flight of the Snow Goose (Camel)
4) Blue Jay Way (Beatles)
5) Albatross (Fleetwood Mac)
6) The Raven (The Alan Parsons Project)
7) Hummingbird (Seals & Crofts)
8) Blackbird (Beatles)


----------



## Jay

New in-between theme: types of birds (in the title, no repeat of birds).

1. Seagull (Kayak)
2. Rockin' Robin (Michael Jackson)
3. The Flight of the Snow Goose (Camel)
4) Blue Jay Way (Beatles)
5) Albatross (Fleetwood Mac)
6) The Raven (The Alan Parsons Project)
7) Hummingbird (Seals & Crofts)
8) Blackbird (Beatles)
9) The Deception of the Thrush (KC)


----------



## Jay

1) Foreplay/Long Time (Boston)
2) Formaldehyde (Editors)
*3) Formentera Lady (KC)*
4) Fortress around your heart (Sting)
5) Fortunate Son (Credence Clearwater Revival)
6) Four chords that made a million (Porcupine Tree)
7) Four Grey Walls (Rare Bird)
8) Four Sticks (Led Zeppelin)
9) For Yasgur's Farm (Mountain)

Moved "For Yasgur's Farm"
Rules: "spaces don't count", so "Four" comes before "For Y".


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: types of birds (in the title, no repeat of birds).

1. Seagull (Kayak)
2. Rockin' Robin (Michael Jackson)
3. The Flight of the Snow Goose (Camel)
4) Blue Jay Way (Beatles)
5) Albatross (Fleetwood Mac)
6) The Raven (The Alan Parsons Project)
7) Hummingbird (Seals & Crofts)
8) Blackbird (Beatles)
9) The Deception of the Thrush (KC)
10) Fly Away Little Paraquayo(George Baker Selection)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme : Forgetting 



1)I Forgot To Remember To Forget ( Elvis Presley)


----------



## pianozach

New in-between theme : Forgetting 



1) I Forgot To Remember To Forget (Elvis Presley)
2) Don't You Remember (Adele)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Foreplay/Long Time (Boston)
2) Formaldehyde (Editors)
3) Formentera Lady (KC)
4) *For No One* (Beatles)
5) Fortress around your heart (Sting)
6) Fortunate Son (Credence Clearwater Revival)
7) Four chords that made a million (Porcupine Tree)
8) Four Grey Walls (Rare Bird)
9) Four Sticks (Led Zeppelin)
10) For Yasgur's Farm (Mountain)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) For You Blue (The Beatles)


----------



## Jay

New in-between theme : Forgetting

1) I Forgot To Remember To Forget (Elvis Presley)
2) Don't You Remember (Adele)
3) Don't Forget To Dance (Kinks)


----------



## Art Rock

Rogerx said:


> Fly Away Little Paraquayo(George Baker Selection)


In what way it is this a bird?


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme: types of birds (in the title, no repeat of birds).

1. Seagull (Kayak)
2. Rockin' Robin (Michael Jackson)
3. The Flight of the Snow Goose (Camel)
4) Blue Jay Way (Beatles)
5) Albatross (Fleetwood Mac)
6) The Raven (The Alan Parsons Project)
7) Hummingbird (Seals & Crofts)
8) Blackbird (Beatles)
9) The Deception of the Thrush (KC)
10) Eagle (ABBA)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

_1) For the love of money (O'Jays)_
2) For You Blue (The Beatles)


----------



## Jay

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) For the love of money (O'Jays)
2) For You Blue (The Beatles)
3) For Richard (Caravan)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) For Richard (Caravan) 
2) For the love of money (O'Jays)
_3) For you and I (10CC)_
4) For You Blue (The Beatles)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme : Forgetting

1) I Forgot To Remember To Forget (Elvis Presley)
2) Don't You Remember (Adele)
3) Don't Forget To Dance (Kinks) 
4) Don't you forget about me (Simple Minds)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme : Forgetting

1) I Forgot To Remember To Forget (Elvis Presley)
2) Don't You Remember (Adele)
3) Don't Forget To Dance (Kinks) 
4) Don't you forget about me (Simple Minds)
5) Forget Him (Bobby Rydell)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme : Forgetting

1) I Forgot To Remember To Forget (Elvis Presley)
2) Don't You Remember (Adele)
3) Don't Forget To Dance (Kinks)
4) Don't you forget about me (Simple Minds)
5) Forget Him (Bobby Rydell) 
6) Forgotten sons (Marillion)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme : Forgetting

1) I Forgot To Remember To Forget (Elvis Presley)
2) Don't You Remember (Adele)
3) Don't Forget To Dance (Kinks)
4) Don't you forget about me (Simple Minds)
5) Forget Him (Bobby Rydell) 
6) Forgotten sons (Marillion)
7) Forgotten Man ( Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme : Forgetting

1) I Forgot To Remember To Forget (Elvis Presley)
2) Don't You Remember (Adele)
3) Don't Forget To Dance (Kinks)
4) Don't you forget about me (Simple Minds)
5) Forget Him (Bobby Rydell)
6) Forgotten sons (Marillion)
7) Forgotten Man ( Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers)
8) Don't forget to remember me (Bee Gees)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in-between theme : Forgetting

1) I Forgot To Remember To Forget (Elvis Presley)
2) Don't You Remember (Adele)
3) Don't Forget To Dance (Kinks)
4) Don't you forget about me (Simple Minds)
5) Forget Him (Bobby Rydell)
6) Forgotten sons (Marillion)
7) Forgotten Man ( Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers)
8) Don't forget to remember me (Bee Gees)
9) I Don't Remember (Peter Gabriel)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme : Forgetting

1) I Forgot To Remember To Forget (Elvis Presley)
2) Don't You Remember (Adele)
3) Don't Forget To Dance (Kinks)
4) Don't you forget about me (Simple Minds)
5) Forget Him (Bobby Rydell)
6) Forgotten sons (Marillion)
7) Forgotten Man ( Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers)
8) Don't forget to remember me (Bee Gees)
9) I Don't Remember (Peter Gabriel) 
10) Do you remember (Long Tall Ernie and the Shakers)


----------



## Art Rock

Anyone can pick the next theme.


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) For Richard (Caravan)
2) For the love of money (O'Jays)
3) For you and I (10CC)
4) For You Blue (The Beatles)
5) For Your Life (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in-between theme : Easy

1) Easy Does It (Supertramp)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme : Easy

1) Easy Does It (Supertramp) 
2) Easy livin' (Uriah Heep)


----------



## MrNobody

1) Easy Does It (Supertramp)
2) Easy livin' (Uriah Heep) 
3) It's so easy (Buddy Holly)


----------



## pianozach

New in-between theme : Easy

1) Easy Does It (Supertramp) 
2) Easy livin' (Uriah Heep)
3) It's so easy (Buddy Holly)
4) Ballad of Easy Rider (Roger McGuinn)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) For Richard (Caravan)
2) For the love of money (O'Jays)
3) For you and I (10CC)
4) For You Blue (The Beatles)
_5) For your eyes only (Sheena Easton)_
6) For Your Life (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme : Easy



1) Easy Does It (Supertramp)
2) Easy livin' (Uriah Heep)
3) It's so easy (Buddy Holly) 
4) Ballad of Easy Rider (Roger McGuinn)
5) It's so easy to fall in love (Linda Ronstadt)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) For Richard (Caravan)
2) *For the Love of Ivy* (The Mamas & the Papas)
3) For the Love of Money (O'Jays)
4) For You and I (10CC)
5) For You Blue (The Beatles)
6) For Your Eyes Only (Sheena Easton)
7) For Your Life (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Art Rock

This is not the first time that a poster forgets to re-number after inserting a song. How about we simply do not number, and just stop when there are ten to start a new list?


----------



## MrNobody

3) and 5) are the same song (buddy and linda)


----------



## Art Rock

MrNobody said:


> 3) and 5) are the same song


Completely correct. I remembered the title incorrectly.

New board:

New in-between theme : Easy

1) Easy Does It (Supertramp)
2) Easy livin' (Uriah Heep)
3) It's so easy (Buddy Holly)
4) Ballad of Easy Rider (Roger McGuinn)
5) Easy living (Bryan Ferry)

And that is not the same song as #2.


----------



## MrNobody

1) Easy Does It (Supertramp)
2) Easy livin' (Uriah Heep)
3) It's so easy (Buddy Holly)
4) Ballad of Easy Rider (Roger McGuinn)
5) Easy living (Bryan Ferry)
6) Take it easy (Eagles)


----------



## pianozach

Art Rock said:


> This is not the first time that a poster forgets to re-number after inserting a song. How about we simply do not number, and just stop when there are ten to start a new list?


I think it's fine. Someone always catches it and fixes it - sometimes it's me, sometimes it's you. I'm always fixing lack of spaces and extra spaces as well, and put capital letters in where they've been neglected. We're all looking out for each other to one extent or another.

It's just a game. I imagine there'd be far less mistakes if we were all paid for doing this.

I don't think it's a serious concern.


----------



## pianozach

1) Easy Does It (Supertramp)
2) Easy livin' (Uriah Heep)
3) It's so easy (Buddy Holly)
4) Ballad of Easy Rider (Roger McGuinn)
5) Easy living (Bryan Ferry)
6) Take it easy (Eagles)
7) Easy (Like Sunday Morning) (Lionel Richie)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) For Richard (Caravan)
2) For the Love of Ivy (The Mamas & the Papas)
3) For the Love of Money (O'Jays)
4) For You and I (10CC)
5) For You Blue (The Beatles)
6) For Your Eyes Only (Sheena Easton)
7) For Your Life (Led Zeppelin)
8) *For Your Love* (The Yardbirds)


----------



## Jay

1) Easy Does It (Supertramp)
2) Easy livin' (Uriah Heep)
3) It's so easy (Buddy Holly)
4) Ballad of Easy Rider (Roger McGuinn)
5) Easy living (Bryan Ferry)
6) Take it easy (Eagles)
7) Easy (Like Sunday Morning) (Lionel Richie)
8) Easy To Slip Away (Peter Hammill)


----------



## Jay

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) For Richard (Caravan)
2) For the Love of Ivy (The Mamas & the Papas)
3) For the Love of Money (O'Jays)
4) For You and I (10CC)
5) For You Blue (The Beatles)
6) For Your Eyes Only (Sheena Easton)
7) For Your Life (Led Zeppelin)
8) For Your Love (The Yardbirds)
9) For Your Pleasure (Roxy Music)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in-between theme : Easy

1) Easy Does It (Supertramp)
2) Easy livin' (Uriah Heep)
3) It's so easy (Buddy Holly)
4) Ballad of Easy Rider (Roger McGuinn)
5) Easy living (Bryan Ferry)
6) Take it easy (Eagles)
7) Easy (Like Sunday Morning) (Lionel Richie)
8) Easy To Slip Away (Peter Hammill)
9) Easy Money (Billy Joel)


----------



## Jay

New in-between theme : Easy

1) Easy Does It (Supertramp)
2) Easy livin' (Uriah Heep)
3) It's so easy (Buddy Holly)
4) Ballad of Easy Rider (Roger McGuinn)
5) Easy living (Bryan Ferry)
6) Take it easy (Eagles)
7) Easy (Like Sunday Morning) (Lionel Richie)
8) Easy To Slip Away (Peter Hammill)
9) Easy Money (Billy Joel)
10) Easy To Slip (Little Feat)


----------



## Jay

New in-between theme: fruit (no repeats):

1) Strawberry Flats (Little Feat)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: fruit (no repeats):

1) Strawberry Flats (Little Feat)
2) Banana boat Song( Harry Bellefonte)


----------



## Jay

New in-between theme: fruit (no repeats):

1) Strawberry Flats (Little Feat)
2) Banana boat Song (Harry Bellefonte)
3) The Duke of Prunes (MoI)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: fruit (no repeats):

1) Strawberry Flats (Little Feat)
2) Banana boat Song (Harry Bellefonte)
3) The Duke of Prunes (MoI)
4) The Cherry Tree ( Sting)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme: fruit (no repeats):

1) Strawberry Flats (Little Feat)
2) Banana boat Song (Harry Bellefonte)
3) The Duke of Prunes (MoI)
4) The Cherry Tree ( Sting) 
5) Orange crush (REM)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) For Richard (Caravan)
2) For the Love of Ivy (The Mamas & the Papas)
3) For the Love of Money (O'Jays)
4) For You and I (10CC)
5) For You Blue (The Beatles)
6) For Your Eyes Only (Sheena Easton)
7) For Your Life (Led Zeppelin)
8) For Your Love (The Yardbirds)
9) For Your Pleasure (Roxy Music) 
10) Fox on the run (Sweet)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Fragile (Sting)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: fruit (no repeats):

1) Strawberry Flats (Little Feat)
2) Banana boat Song (Harry Bellefonte)
3) The Duke of Prunes (MoI)
4) The Cherry Tree ( Sting) 
5) Orange crush (REM)
6) Don't Sit Under The Apple Tree ( Rosemary Clooney )


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme: fruit (no repeats):

1) Strawberry Flats (Little Feat)
2) Banana boat Song (Harry Bellefonte)
3) The Duke of Prunes (MoI)
4) The Cherry Tree ( Sting)
5) Orange crush (REM)
6) Don't Sit Under The Apple Tree ( Rosemary Clooney ) 
7) Lemon tree (Fools Garden)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Fragile (Sting)
2) Framed (Eminem)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Fragile (Sting)
2) Framed (Eminem) 
3) Frank (Amy Winehouse)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in-between theme: fruit (no repeats):

1) Strawberry Flats (Little Feat)
2) Banana boat Song (Harry Bellefonte)
3) The Duke of Prunes (MoI)
4) The Cherry Tree ( Sting)
5) Orange crush (REM)
6) Don't Sit Under The Apple Tree ( Rosemary Clooney )
7) Lemon tree (Fools Garden)
8) Tangerine (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Fragile (Sting)
2) Framed (Eminem)
3) Frank (Amy Winehouse)
4) Frankenstein (Edgar Winter Group)


----------



## MrNobody

New in-between theme: fruit (no repeats):

1) Strawberry Flats (Little Feat)
2) Banana boat Song (Harry Bellefonte)
3) The Duke of Prunes (MoI)
4) The Cherry Tree ( Sting)
5) Orange crush (REM)
6) Don't Sit Under The Apple Tree ( Rosemary Clooney )
7) Lemon tree (Fools Garden)
8) Tangerine (Led Zeppelin) 
9) Lady Marmalade (Labelle)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme: fruit (no repeats):

1) Strawberry Flats (Little Feat)
2) Banana boat Song (Harry Bellefonte)
3) The Duke of Prunes (MoI)
4) The Cherry Tree ( Sting)
5) Orange crush (REM)
6) Don't Sit Under The Apple Tree ( Rosemary Clooney )
7) Lemon tree (Fools Garden)
8) Tangerine (Led Zeppelin)
9) Lady Marmalade (Labelle) 
10) Raspberry beret (Prince)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme: Mr., Mrs., or Ms. (spelled like this, and in the title)

1) Mr. Soft (Cockney Rebel)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in-between theme: Mr., Mrs., or Ms. (spelled like this, and in the title)

1) Mr. Soft (Cockney Rebel)
2) Mrs. Robinson (Simon & Garfunkel)


----------



## MrNobody

1) Mr. Soft (Cockney Rebel)
2) Mrs. Robinson (Simon & Garfunkel) 
3) Mr. Blue Sky (ELO)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme: Mr., Mrs., or Ms. (spelled like this, and in the title)



1) Mr. Soft (Cockney Rebel)
2) Mrs. Robinson (Simon & Garfunkel)
3) Mr. Blue Sky (ELO) 
4) Ms. Grace (Tymes)


----------



## MrNobody

1) Mr. Soft (Cockney Rebel)
2) Mrs. Robinson (Simon & Garfunkel)
3) Mr. Blue Sky (ELO)
4) Ms. Grace (Tymes) 
5) Dizzy Ms. Lizzy (The Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: Mr., Mrs., or Ms. (spelled like this, and in the title)

1)) Mr. Soft (Cockney Rebel)
2) Mrs. Robinson (Simon & Garfunkel)
3) Mr. Blue Sky (ELO)
4) Ms. Grace (Tymes) 
5) Dizzy Ms. Lizzy (The Beatles)[/QUOTE]
6) Me And Mrs. Jones ( Billy Paul)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme: Mr., Mrs., or Ms. (spelled like this, and in the title)


1)) Mr. Soft (Cockney Rebel)
2) Mrs. Robinson (Simon & Garfunkel)
3) Mr. Blue Sky (ELO)
4) Ms. Grace (Tymes)
5) Dizzy Ms. Lizzy (The Beatles)
6) Me And Mrs. Jones ( Billy Paul) 
7) Mrs. Vandebilt (Wings)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in-between theme: Mr., Mrs., or Ms. (spelled like this, and in the title)


1)) Mr. Soft (Cockney Rebel)
2) Mrs. Robinson (Simon & Garfunkel)
3) Mr. Blue Sky (ELO)
4) Ms. Grace (Tymes)
5) Dizzy Ms. Lizzy (The Beatles)
6) Me And Mrs. Jones ( Billy Paul)
7) Mrs. Vandebilt (Wings)
8) Mr. Hate (The Tubes)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: Mr., Mrs., or Ms. (spelled like this, and in the title)


1)) Mr. Soft (Cockney Rebel)
2) Mrs. Robinson (Simon & Garfunkel)
3) Mr. Blue Sky (ELO)
4) Ms. Grace (Tymes)
5) Dizzy Ms. Lizzy (The Beatles)
6) Me And Mrs. Jones ( Billy Paul)
7) Mrs. Vandebilt (Wings)
8) Mr. Hate (The Tubes)
9) Being for the Benefit of Mr. Kite! ( The Beatles)


----------



## MrNobody

1)) Mr. Soft (Cockney Rebel)
2) Mrs. Robinson (Simon & Garfunkel)
3) Mr. Blue Sky (ELO)
4) Ms. Grace (Tymes)
5) Dizzy Ms. Lizzy (The Beatles)
6) Me And Mrs. Jones ( Billy Paul)
7) Mrs. Vandebilt (Wings)
8) Mr. Hate (The Tubes)
9) Being for the Benefit of Mr. Kite! ( The Beatles) 
10) Me and Mr Bobby McGee (Janis Joplin)


----------



## Art Rock

We're still at #10.


----------



## Jay

Art Rock said:


> We're still at #10.


10) Mr. Soul (Buffalo Springfield)


----------



## Jay

New theme (following the previous theme): Dr. or Doctor

1) The Confessions of Doctor Dream (Kevin Ayers)


----------



## pianozach

New theme (following the previous theme): Dr. or Doctor

1) The Confessions of Doctor Dream (Kevin Ayers)
2) Doctor Robert (The Beatles)


----------



## Jay

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Fragile (Sting)
2) Framed (Eminem)
3) Frank (Amy Winehouse)
4) Frankenstein (Edgar Winter Group)
5) Frantic (Metallica)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) *Fountain* (Badger)
2) Fragile (Sting)
3) Framed (Eminem)
4) Frank (Amy Winehouse)
5) Frankenstein (Edgar Winter Group)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Fountain (Badger)
2) Fragile (Sting)
3) Framed (Eminem)
4) Frank (Amy Winehouse)
5) Frankenstein (Edgar Winter Group) 
6) Frantic (Metallica) 
7) Frederick (Patti Smith)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme (following the previous theme): Dr. or Doctor

1) The Confessions of Doctor Dream (Kevin Ayers)
2) Doctor Robert (The Beatles) 
3) Doctor Jones (Aqua)


----------



## Jay

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Fountain (Badger)
2) Fragile (Sting)
3) Framed (Eminem)
4) Frank (Amy Winehouse)
5) Frankenstein (Edgar Winter Group)
6) Frantic (Metallica)
7) *Freak of Nature* (Ramones)
8) Frederick (Patti Smith)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Fountain (Badger)
2) Fragile (Sting)
3) Framed (Eminem)
4) Frank (Amy Winehouse)
5) Frankenstein (Edgar Winter Group)
6) Frantic (Metallica)
7) Freak of Nature (Ramones)
8) Frederick (Patti Smith) 
9) Freedom! (George Michael)


----------



## Azol

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Fountain (Badger)
2) Fragile (Sting)
3) *Frame By Frame (King Crimson)*
4) Framed (Eminem)
5) Frank (Amy Winehouse)
6) Frankenstein (Edgar Winter Group)
7) Frantic (Metallica)
8) Freak of Nature (Ramones)
9) Frederick (Patti Smith)
10) Freedom! (George Michael)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Freelove (Depeche Mode)


----------



## MrNobody

New theme (following the previous theme): Dr. or Doctor

1) The Confessions of Doctor Dream (Kevin Ayers)
2) Doctor Robert (The Beatles)
3) Doctor Jones (Aqua) 
4) Bad Case of Loving You (Doctor, Doctor) (Moon Martin)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme (following the previous theme): Dr. or Doctor

1) The Confessions of Doctor Dream (Kevin Ayers)
2) Doctor Robert (The Beatles)
3) Doctor Jones (Aqua)
4) Bad Case of Loving You (Doctor, Doctor) (Moon Martin) 
5) Doctor my Eyes (Jackson Browne)


----------



## MrNobody

1) The Confessions of Doctor Dream (Kevin Ayers)
2) Doctor Robert (The Beatles)
3) Doctor Jones (Aqua)
4) Bad Case of Loving You (Doctor, Doctor) (Moon Martin)
5) Doctor my Eyes (Jackson Browne) 
6) Back in the night (Dr. Feelgood)


----------



## pianozach

New theme (following the previous theme): Dr. or Doctor

1) The Confessions of Doctor Dream (Kevin Ayers)
2) Doctor Robert (The Beatles)
3) Doctor Jones (Aqua)
4) Bad Case of Loving You (Doctor, Doctor) (Moon Martin) 
5) Doctor my Eyes (Jackson Browne)
6) Back in the night (Dr. Feelgood)
7) The Cover of the Rolling Stone (Dr. Hook & the Medicine Show)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Freelove (Depeche Mode)
2) *Freight Train Blues* (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Jay

New theme (following the previous theme): _ titles_ include Dr. or Doctor

1) The Confessions of Doctor Dream (Kevin Ayers)
2) Doctor Robert (The Beatles)
3) Doctor Jones (Aqua)
4) Bad Case of Loving You (Doctor, Doctor) (Moon Martin)
5) Doctor my Eyes (Jackson Browne)
6) For Doctor Spock (Edgar Broughton Band)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Freelove (Depeche Mode)
*2) Freewheel Burning (Judas Priest)*
3) Freight Train Blues (Bob Dylan)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme (following the previous theme): titles include Dr. or Doctor

1) The Confessions of Doctor Dream (Kevin Ayers)
2) Doctor Robert (The Beatles)
3) Doctor Jones (Aqua)
4) Bad Case of Loving You (Doctor, Doctor) (Moon Martin)
5) Doctor my Eyes (Jackson Browne)
6) For Doctor Spock (Edgar Broughton Band)
7) Lady Doctor (Graham Parker)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).
*
1) Free (Chicago) *
2) Freelove (Depeche Mode)
3) Freewheel Burning (Judas Priest)
4) Freight Train Blues (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Jay

New theme (following the previous theme): titles include Dr. or Doctor

1) The Confessions of Doctor Dream (Kevin Ayers)
2) Doctor Robert (The Beatles)
3) Doctor Jones (Aqua)
4) Bad Case of Loving You (Doctor, Doctor) (Moon Martin)
5) Doctor my Eyes (Jackson Browne)
6) For Doctor Spock (Edgar Broughton Band)
7) Lady Doctor (Graham Parker)
8) Doctor D. (KC)


----------



## Jay

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Free (Chicago)
2) Freelove (Depeche Mode)
3) Freewheel Burning (Judas Priest)
4) Freight Train Blues (Bob Dylan)
5) Frenzy (Split Enz)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme (following the previous theme): titles include Dr. or Doctor

1) The Confessions of Doctor Dream (Kevin Ayers)
2) Doctor Robert (The Beatles)
3) Doctor Jones (Aqua)
4) Bad Case of Loving You (Doctor, Doctor) (Moon Martin)
5) Doctor my Eyes (Jackson Browne)
6) For Doctor Spock (Edgar Broughton Band)
7) Lady Doctor (Graham Parker)
8) Doctor D. (KC)
9) Doctor to My Disease (Jethro Tull)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme (following the previous theme): titles include Dr. or Doctor

1) The Confessions of Doctor Dream (Kevin Ayers)
2) Doctor Robert (The Beatles)
3) Doctor Jones (Aqua)
4) Bad Case of Loving You (Doctor, Doctor) (Moon Martin)
5) Doctor my Eyes (Jackson Browne)
6) For Doctor Spock (Edgar Broughton Band)
7) Lady Doctor (Graham Parker)
8) Doctor D. (KC)
9) Doctor to My Disease (Jethro Tull)
10) I'll be your Doctor ( Joe Cocker)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Young 

1)Forever Young ( Rod Stewart)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Free (Chicago)
2) Freelove (Depeche Mode)
3) Freewheel Burning (Judas Priest)
4) Freight Train Blues (Bob Dylan)
5) Frenzy (Split Enz) 
6) Friday on my mind (Easybeats)


----------



## Art Rock

New in between theme: Young

1) Forever Young ( Rod Stewart) 
2) Forever Young (Alphaville)


----------



## Jay

New in between theme: Young

1) Forever Young (Rod Stewart)
2) Forever Young (Alphaville)
3) Young Americans (Bowie)


----------



## Jay

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Free (Chicago)
2) Freelove (Depeche Mode)
3) Freewheel Burning (Judas Priest)
4) Freight Train Blues (Bob Dylan)
5) Frenzy (Split Enz)
6) Friday on my mind (Easybeats)
7) Fried Hockey Boogie (Canned Heat)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Young

1) Forever Young (Rod Stewart)
2) Forever Young (Alphaville)
3) Young Americans (Bowie)
4) Young Girl (Gary Puckett And The Union Gap)


----------



## Jay

New in between theme: Young

1) Forever Young (Rod Stewart)
2) Forever Young (Alphaville)
3) Young Americans (Bowie)
4) Young Girl (Gary Puckett And The Union Gap)
5) Young Woman (Curved Air)


----------



## Art Rock

New in between theme: Young

1) Forever Young (Rod Stewart)
2) Forever Young (Alphaville)
3) Young Americans (Bowie)
4) Young Girl (Gary Puckett And The Union Gap) 
5) Young Woman (Curved Air)
6) Young and in love (Internationals)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Free (Chicago)
2) Freelove (Depeche Mode)
3) Freewheel Burning (Judas Priest)
_4) Freeze Frame (J. Geils Band)_
5) Freight Train Blues (Bob Dylan)
6) Frenzy (Split Enz)
7) Friday on my mind (Easybeats)
8) Fried Hockey Boogie (Canned Heat)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Free (Chicago)
2) Freelove (Depeche Mode)
3) Freewheel Burning (Judas Priest)
4) Freeze Frame (J. Geils Band)
5) Freight Train Blues (Bob Dylan)
6) Frenzy (Split Enz)
7) Friday on my mind (Easybeats)
8) Fried Hockey Boogie (Canned Heat)
9) *Friends* (Elton John)


----------



## MrNobody

New in between theme: Young

1) Forever Young (Rod Stewart)
2) Forever Young (Alphaville)
3) Young Americans (Bowie)
4) Young Girl (Gary Puckett And The Union Gap)
5) Young Woman (Curved Air)
6) Young and in love (Internationals) 
7) Too Old to Rock 'n' Roll: Too Young to Die! (Jethro Tull)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Free (Chicago)
2) Freelove (Depeche Mode)
3) Freewheel Burning (Judas Priest)
4) Freeze Frame (J. Geils Band)
5) Freight Train Blues (Bob Dylan)
6) Frenzy (Split Enz)
7) Friday on my mind (Easybeats)
8) Fried Hockey Boogie (Canned Heat)
9) Friends (Elton John) 
10) Friendship and love (Kayak)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) From me to you (Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Young

1) Forever Young (Rod Stewart)
2) Forever Young (Alphaville)
3) Young Americans (Bowie)
4) Young Girl (Gary Puckett And The Union Gap)
5) Young Woman (Curved Air)
6) Young and in love (Internationals) 
7) Too Old to Rock 'n' Roll: Too Young to Die! (Jethro Tull)
8) Young At Heart - Frank Sinatra


----------



## MrNobody

New in between theme: Young

1) Forever Young (Rod Stewart)
2) Forever Young (Alphaville)
3) Young Americans (Bowie)
4) Young Girl (Gary Puckett And The Union Gap)
5) Young Woman (Curved Air)
6) Young and in love (Internationals)
7) Too Old to Rock 'n' Roll: Too Young to Die! (Jethro Tull)
8) Young At Heart - Frank Sinatra 
9) The Young Ones (Cliff Richard)


----------



## Jay

New in between theme: Young

1) Forever Young (Rod Stewart)
2) Forever Young (Alphaville)
3) Young Americans (Bowie)
4) Young Girl (Gary Puckett And The Union Gap)
5) Young Woman (Curved Air)
6) Young and in love (Internationals)
7) Too Old to Rock 'n' Roll: Too Young to Die! (Jethro Tull)
8) Young At Heart - Frank Sinatra
9) The Young Ones (Cliff Richard)
10) Sweet Young Thing (Monkees)


----------



## Jay

New theme: a word in the title is repeated a minimum of three times

1) Cry, Cry, Cry (Roxy Music)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: a word in the title is repeated a minimum of three times

1) Cry, Cry, Cry (Roxy Music)
2) Kansas City/Hey-Hey-Hey-Hey! (The Beatles)


----------



## Jay

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) From me to you (Beatles)
2) Frontera (Phil Manzanera)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: a word in the title is repeated a minimum of three times

1) Cry, Cry, Cry (Roxy Music)
2) Kansas City/Hey-Hey-Hey-Hey! (The Beatles) 
3) Money money money (ABBA)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) From me to you (Beatles)
*2) From New York to LA (Patsy Gallant)*
3) Frontera (Phil Manzanera)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) From me to you (Beatles)
2) *From Mighty Oaks* (Ray Thomas)
3) From New York to LA (Patsy Gallant)
4) Frontera (Phil Manzanera)


----------



## Jay

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) From me to you (Beatles)
2) From Mighty Oaks (Ray Thomas)
3) From New York to LA (Patsy Gallant)
4) Frontera (Phil Manzanera)
5) Frosty's (Lee Michaels)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) From me to you (Beatles)
2) From Mighty Oaks (Ray Thomas)
3) From New York to LA (Patsy Gallant)
*4) From the ashes (Amy MacDonald)*
5) Frontera (Phil Manzanera)
6) Frosty's (Lee Michaels)


----------



## Jay

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) From me to you (Beatles)
2) From Mighty Oaks (Ray Thomas)
3) From New York to LA (Patsy Gallant)
4) From the ashes (Amy MacDonald)
5) Frontera (Phil Manzanera)
6) Frosty's (Lee Michaels)
7) Frownland (Captain Beefheart)


----------



## MrNobody

New theme: a word in the title is repeated a minimum of three times

1) Cry, Cry, Cry (Roxy Music)
2) Kansas City/Hey-Hey-Hey-Hey! (The Beatles)
3) Money money money (ABBA) 
4) You You You (Alvin Stardust)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: a word in the title is repeated a minimum of three times

1) Cry, Cry, Cry (Roxy Music)
2) Kansas City/Hey-Hey-Hey-Hey! (The Beatles)
3) Money money money (ABBA)
4) You You You (Alvin Stardust) 
5) De do do do de da da da (Police)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: a word in the title is repeated a minimum of three times

1) Cry, Cry, Cry (Roxy Music)
2) Kansas City/Hey-Hey-Hey-Hey! (The Beatles)
3) Money money money (ABBA)
4) You You You (Alvin Stardust)
5) De do do do de da da da (Police)
6) Run Run Run (The Who)


----------



## MrNobody

New theme: a word in the title is repeated a minimum of three times

1) Cry, Cry, Cry (Roxy Music)
2) Kansas City/Hey-Hey-Hey-Hey! (The Beatles)
3) Money money money (ABBA)
4) You You You (Alvin Stardust)
5) De do do do de da da da (Police)
6) Run Run Run (The Who) 
7) I Do, I Do, I Do, I Do, I Do (ABBA)


----------



## Jay

New theme: a word in the title is repeated a minimum of three times

1) Cry, Cry, Cry (Roxy Music)
2) Kansas City/Hey-Hey-Hey-Hey! (The Beatles)
3) Money money money (ABBA)
4) You You You (Alvin Stardust)
5) De do do do de da da da (Police)
6) Run Run Run (The Who)
7) I Do, I Do, I Do, I Do, I Do (ABBA)
8) Why, Why, Why, Why, Why (Brinsley Schwarz)


----------



## MrNobody

New theme: a word in the title is repeated a minimum of three times

1) Cry, Cry, Cry (Roxy Music)
2) Kansas City/Hey-Hey-Hey-Hey! (The Beatles)
3) Money money money (ABBA)
4) You You You (Alvin Stardust)
5) De do do do de da da da (Police)
6) Run Run Run (The Who)
7) I Do, I Do, I Do, I Do, I Do (ABBA)
8) Why, Why, Why, Why, Why (Brinsley Schwarz) 
9) Fun, Fun, Fun (The Beach Boys)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: a word in the title is repeated a minimum of three times

1) Cry, Cry, Cry (Roxy Music)
2) Kansas City/Hey-Hey-Hey-Hey! (The Beatles)
3) Money money money (ABBA)
4) You You You (Alvin Stardust)
5) De do do do de da da da (Police)
6) Run Run Run (The Who)
7) I Do, I Do, I Do, I Do, I Do (ABBA)
8) Why, Why, Why, Why, Why (Brinsley Schwarz)
9) Fun, Fun, Fun (The Beach Boys) 
10) Say Say Say (Paul McCartney and Michael Jackson)


Anyone can start a new theme.


----------



## cougarjuno

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) From me to you (Beatles)
2) From Mighty Oaks (Ray Thomas)
3) From New York to LA (Patsy Gallant)
4) From the ashes (Amy MacDonald)
5) Frontera (Phil Manzanera)
6) Frosty's (Lee Michaels)
7) Frownland (Captain Beefheart)
8) Frozen Heart (Cast of Frozen)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Talk

1) You Talk Too Much (George Thorogood)


----------



## Jay

New theme: Talk

1) You Talk Too Much (George Thorogood)
2) Talk Talk (Music Machine)


----------



## Jay

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) From me to you (Beatles)
2) From Mighty Oaks (Ray Thomas)
3) From New York to LA (Patsy Gallant)
4) From the ashes (Amy MacDonald)
5) Frontera (Phil Manzanera)
6) Frosty's (Lee Michaels)
7) Frownland (Captain Beefheart)
8) Frozen Heart (Cast of Frozen)
9) Frozen Warnings (Nico)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Talk

1) You Talk Too Much (George Thorogood)
2) Talk Talk (Music Machine)
3) Don't Talk to Strangers (Dio)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) From me to you (Beatles)
2) From Mighty Oaks (Ray Thomas)
3) From New York to LA (Patsy Gallant)
4) From the ashes (Amy MacDonald)
5) Frontera (Phil Manzanera)
6) *Front Parlour* (Paul McCartney)
7) Frosty's (Lee Michaels)
8) Frownland (Captain Beefheart)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Talk

1) You Talk Too Much (George Thorogood)
2) Talk Talk (Music Machine)
3) Don't Talk to Strangers (Dio)
4) Silent Talking (Yes)


----------



## Jay

New theme: Talk

1) You Talk Too Much (George Thorogood)
2) Talk Talk (Music Machine)
3) Don't Talk to Strangers (Dio)
4) Silent Talking (Yes)
5) Talk About A Morning (Man)


----------



## Jay

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) From me to you (Beatles)
2) From Mighty Oaks (Ray Thomas)
3) From New York to LA (Patsy Gallant)
4) From the ashes (Amy MacDonald)
5) Frontera (Phil Manzanera)
6) Frosty's (Lee Michaels)
7) Frownland (Captain Beefheart)
8) Frozen Heart (Cast of Frozen)
9) Frozen Warnings (Nico)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Talk

1) You Talk Too Much (George Thorogood)
2) Talk Talk (Music Machine)
3) Don't Talk to Strangers (Dio)
4) Silent Talking (Yes)
5) Talk About A Morning (Man)
6) Talkin' New York (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Talk

1) You Talk Too Much (George Thorogood)
2) Talk Talk (Music Machine)
3) Don't Talk to Strangers (Dio)
4) Silent Talking (Yes)
5) Talk About A Morning (Man)
6) Talkin' New York (Bob Dylan)
7) If I Could Talk I'd Tell You (The Lemonheads)


----------



## Jay

New theme: Talk

1) You Talk Too Much (George Thorogood)
2) Talk Talk (Music Machine)
3) Don't Talk to Strangers (Dio)
4) Silent Talking (Yes)
5) Talk About A Morning (Man)
6) Talkin' New York (Bob Dylan)
7) If I Could Talk I'd Tell You (The Lemonheads)
8) I Talk To The Wind (KC)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Talk

1) You Talk Too Much (George Thorogood)
2) Talk Talk (Music Machine)
3) Don't Talk to Strangers (Dio)
4) Silent Talking (Yes)
5) Talk About A Morning (Man)
6) Talkin' New York (Bob Dylan)
7) If I Could Talk I'd Tell You (The Lemonheads)
8) I Talk To The Wind (KC)
9) Don't Talk (Put Your Head On My Shoulder) (The Beach Boys)


----------



## Jay

New theme: Talk

1) You Talk Too Much (George Thorogood)
2) Talk Talk (Music Machine)
3) Don't Talk to Strangers (Dio)
4) Silent Talking (Yes)
5) Talk About A Morning (Man)
6) Talkin' New York (Bob Dylan)
7) If I Could Talk I'd Tell You (The Lemonheads)
8) I Talk To The Wind (KC)
9) Don't Talk (Put Your Head On My Shoulder) (The Beach Boys)
10) Something To Talk About (Bonnie Raitt)


----------



## Jay

New theme: pun and play-on-words titles:

1) If I Were Britannia I'd Waive The Rules (Budgie)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: pun and play-on-words titles:

1) If I Were Britannia I'd Waive The Rules (Budgie)
2) Nothin' ain't worth nothin', but it's free.(Kris Kristofferson's Me And Bobby McGee)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) From me to you (Beatles)
2) From Mighty Oaks (Ray Thomas)
3) From New York to LA (Patsy Gallant)
4) From the ashes (Amy MacDonald)
5) Frontera (Phil Manzanera)
6) Frosty's (Lee Michaels)
7) Frownland (Captain Beefheart)
_*8) Frozen (Madonna)*_
9) Frozen Heart (Cast of Frozen)
10) Frozen Warnings (Nico)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the F's...



Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Fuel to fire (Agnes Obel)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: pun and play-on-words titles:

1) If I Were Britannia I'd Waive The Rules (Budgie)
2) Aladdin Sane (David Bowie)


Note that the theme starter specified that it has to be in the title, not just lyrics.


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: pun and play-on-words titles:

1) If I Were Britannia I'd Waive The Rules (Budgie)
2) Aladdin Sane (David Bowie)
3) The Last Word in Lonesome is Me (Eddy Arnold)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: pun and play-on-words titles:

1) If I Were Britannia I'd Waive The Rules (Budgie)
2) Aladdin Sane (David Bowie)
3) The Last Word in Lonesome is Me (Eddy Arnold)
4) Motorpsycho Nightmare (Bob Dylan)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the F's...



Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Fuel to fire (Agnes Obel)
2) Fugazi (Marillion)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: pun and play-on-words titles:

1) If I Were Britannia I'd Waive The Rules (Budgie)
2) Aladdin Sane (David Bowie)
3) The Last Word in Lonesome is Me (Eddy Arnold)
4) Motorpsycho Nightmare (Bob Dylan) 
5) Hamburger concerto (Focus)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the F's...



Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Fuel to fire (Agnes Obel)
2) Fugazi (Marillion) 
3) Funny funny (Sweet)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the F's...



Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Fuel to fire (Agnes Obel)
2) Fugazi (Marillion)
3) Funny funny (Sweet)
4) Funny How Love Is (Queen)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: pun and play-on-words titles:

1) If I Were Britannia I'd Waive The Rules (Budgie)
2) Aladdin Sane (David Bowie)
3) The Last Word in Lonesome is Me (Eddy Arnold)
4) Motorpsycho Nightmare (Bob Dylan)
5) Hamburger concerto (Focus)
6) A Hard Day's Night (The Beatles)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the F's...



Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Fuel to fire (Agnes Obel)
2) Fugazi (Marillion)
3) Funny funny (Sweet)
4) Funny How Love Is (Queen) 
5) Funny little frog (Belle and Sebastian)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: pun and play-on-words titles:

1) If I Were Britannia I'd Waive The Rules (Budgie)
2) Aladdin Sane (David Bowie)
3) The Last Word in Lonesome is Me (Eddy Arnold)
4) Motorpsycho Nightmare (Bob Dylan)
5) Hamburger concerto (Focus)
6) A Hard Day's Night (The Beatles)
7) A Boy Named Sue (Johnny Cash)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: pun and play-on-words titles:

1) If I Were Britannia I'd Waive The Rules (Budgie)
2) Aladdin Sane (David Bowie)
3) The Last Word in Lonesome is Me (Eddy Arnold)
4) Motorpsycho Nightmare (Bob Dylan)
5) Hamburger concerto (Focus)
6) A Hard Day's Night (The Beatles) 
7) A Boy Named Sue (Johnny Cash) 
8) Radioactivity (Kraftwerk)


----------



## MrNobody

New theme: pun and play-on-words titles:

1) If I Were Britannia I'd Waive The Rules (Budgie)
2) Aladdin Sane (David Bowie)
3) The Last Word in Lonesome is Me (Eddy Arnold)
4) Motorpsycho Nightmare (Bob Dylan)
5) Hamburger concerto (Focus)
6) A Hard Day's Night (The Beatles)
7) A Boy Named Sue (Johnny Cash)
8) Radioactivity (Kraftwerk) 
9) Les Sucettes (France Gall)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: pun and play-on-words titles:

1) If I Were Britannia I'd Waive The Rules (Budgie)
2) Aladdin Sane (David Bowie)
3) The Last Word in Lonesome is Me (Eddy Arnold)
4) Motorpsycho Nightmare (Bob Dylan)
5) Hamburger concerto (Focus)
6) A Hard Day's Night (The Beatles)
7) A Boy Named Sue (Johnny Cash)
8) Radioactivity (Kraftwerk) 
9) Les Sucettes (France Gall)
10) Kimona My House (Dick Garcia)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Fuel to fire (Agnes Obel)
2) Fugazi (Marillion)
3) *Funeral For a Friend/Love Lies Bleeding* (Elton John)
4) Funny funny (Sweet)
5) Funny How Love Is (Queen) 
6) Funny little frog (Belle and Sebastian)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: "From" songs. From, in the title somehow.

1) From Me To You (The Beatles)


----------



## Jay

New theme: "Fun" songs. Fun, in the title somehow.

1) Funky Drummer (James Brown)
2) Confunkshunizeya (Con Funk Shun)


----------



## MrNobody

New theme: "Fun" songs. Fun, in the title somehow.

1) Funky Drummer (James Brown)
2) Confunkshunizeya (Con Funk Shun)
3) Funky Gibbon (The Goodies)


----------



## MrNobody

New theme: "From" songs. From, in the title somehow.

1) From Me To You (The Beatles) 
2) From a Window (The Beatles)


----------



## Jay

Continuing with the F's...



Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Fuel to fire (Agnes Obel)
2) Fugazi (Marillion)
3) Funeral For a Friend/Love Lies Bleeding (Elton John)
4) Funny funny (Sweet)
5) Funny How Love Is (Queen)
6) Funny little frog (Belle and Sebastian)
7) Further On (Up The Road) (Johnny Cash)


----------



## Art Rock

Corrections:

For the alphabetical theme, this game is in the non-classical forum. So not Beethoven.

Current board:

Continuing with the F's...



Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Fuel to fire (Agnes Obel)
2) Fugazi (Marillion)
3) Funeral For a Friend/Love Lies Bleeding (Elton John)
4) Funny funny (Sweet)
5) Funny How Love Is (Queen)
6) Funny little frog (Belle and Sebastian)

==============================================

For the 'in-between theme', pianozach opted for "fun songs", but edited that quickly to "from songs". Meanwhile we now have posts for both themes (fun and from). The correct one is:



New in-between theme: "From" songs. From, in the title somehow.

1) From Me To You (The Beatles)
2) From a Window (The Beatles)


----------



## Azol

New in-between theme: "From" songs. From, in the title somehow.

1) From Me To You (The Beatles)
2) From a Window (The Beatles) 
3) From a Distance (Nanci Griffith)


----------



## MrNobody

New in-between theme: "From" songs. From, in the title somehow.

1) From Me To You (The Beatles)
2) From a Window (The Beatles)
3) From a Distance (Nanci Griffith) 
4) Girl from the North Country (Bob Zimmerman)


----------



## Jay

New in-between theme: "From" songs. From, in the title somehow.

1) From Me To You (The Beatles)
2) From a Window (The Beatles)
3) From a Distance (Nanci Griffith)
4) Girl from the North Country (Bob Zimmerman)
5) From Past Archives (Family)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme: "From" songs. From, in the title somehow.

1) From Me To You (The Beatles)
2) From a Window (The Beatles)
3) From a Distance (Nanci Griffith)
4) Girl from the North Country (Bob Zimmerman)
5) From Past Archives (Family) 
6) The girl from Ipanema (Astrud Gilberto)


----------



## MrNobody

New in-between theme: "From" songs. From, in the title somehow.

1) From Me To You (The Beatles)
2) From a Window (The Beatles)
3) From a Distance (Nanci Griffith)
4) Girl from the North Country (Bob Zimmerman)
5) From Past Archives (Family)
6) The girl from Ipanema (Astrud Gilberto) 
7) The Boy from New York City (Manhattan Transfer et al. )


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the F's...



Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Fuel to fire (Agnes Obel)
2) Fugazi (Marillion)
3) Funeral For a Friend/Love Lies Bleeding (Elton John)
4) Funny funny (Sweet)
5) Funny How Love Is (Queen)
6) Funny little frog (Belle and Sebastian)
7) Future Legends (David Bowie)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme: "From" songs. From, in the title somehow.

1) From Me To You (The Beatles)
2) From a Window (The Beatles)
3) From a Distance (Nanci Griffith)
4) Girl from the North Country (Bob Zimmerman)
5) From Past Archives (Family)
6) The girl from Ipanema (Astrud Gilberto)
7) The Boy from New York City (Manhattan Transfer et al. ) 
8) All the way from Memphis (Mott the Hoople)


----------



## SanAntone

New in-between theme: "From" songs. From, in the title somehow.

1) From Me To You (The Beatles)
2) From a Window (The Beatles)
3) From a Distance (Nanci Griffith)
4) Girl from the North Country (Bob Zimmerman)
5) From Past Archives (Family)
6) The girl from Ipanema (Astrud Gilberto)
7) The Boy from New York City (Manhattan Transfer et al. )
8) All the way from Memphis (Mott the Hoople)
9) Angel From Montgomery (John Prine)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: "Fun" songs. Fun, in the title somehow.

1) Funky Drummer (James Brown)
2) Confunkshunizeya (Con Funk Shun)
3) Funky Gibbon (The Goodies)
4) Fun, Fun, Fun (The Beach Boys)


----------



## MrNobody

New in-between theme: "From" songs. From, in the title somehow.

1) From Me To You (The Beatles)
2) From a Window (The Beatles)
3) From a Distance (Nanci Griffith)
4) Girl from the North Country (Bob Zimmerman)
5) From Past Archives (Family)
6) The girl from Ipanema (Astrud Gilberto)
7) The Boy from New York City (Manhattan Transfer et al. )
8) All the way from Memphis (Mott the Hoople)
9) Angel From Montgomery (John Prine) 
10) From Russia with Love (Matt Monro)

New theme in title: Nothing


----------



## Art Rock

SanAntone said:


> New theme: "Fun" songs. Fun, in the title somehow.
> 
> 1) Funky Drummer (James Brown)
> 2) Confunkshunizeya (Con Funk Shun)
> 3) Funky Gibbon (The Goodies)
> 4) Fun, Fun, Fun (The Beach Boys)


This one is not running at the moment. It was a mistake.


----------



## MrNobody

So New theme in title: Nothing, or zero or absolutely nothing etc. Imagination is allowed in this one

1) Nothing compares 2U (Sinead O'Connor)


----------



## Open Book

So New theme in title: Nothing, or zero or absolutely nothing etc. Imagination is allowed in this one

1) Nothing compares 2U (Sinead O'Connor)
2) Money For Nothing (Dire Straits)


----------



## pianozach

So New theme in title: Nothing, or zero or absolutely nothing etc. Imagination is allowed in this one

1) Nothing compares 2U (Sinead O'Connor)
2) Money For Nothing (Dire Straits)
3) The Great Nothing (Spock's Beard)


----------



## Jay

So New theme in title: Nothing, or zero or absolutely nothing etc. Imagination is allowed in this one

1) Nothing compares 2U (Sinead O'Connor)
2) Money For Nothing (Dire Straits)
3) The Great Nothing (Spock's Beard)
4) Zero The Hero And The Witch's Spell (Gong)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

So New theme in title: Nothing, or zero or absolutely nothing etc. Imagination is allowed in this one

1) Nothing compares 2U (Sinead O'Connor)
2) Money For Nothing (Dire Straits)
3) The Great Nothing (Spock's Beard)
4) Zero The Hero And The Witch's Spell (Gong)
5) Nothingness (Living Colour)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

*1) Fuel for Hatred (Satyricon)*
2) Fuel to fire (Agnes Obel)
3) Fugazi (Marillion)
4) Funeral For a Friend/Love Lies Bleeding (Elton John)
5) Funny funny (Sweet)
6) Funny How Love Is (Queen)
7) Funny little frog (Belle and Sebastian)
8) Future Legends (David Bowie)


----------



## Jay

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Fuel for Hatred (Satyricon)
2) Fuel to fire (Agnes Obel)
3) Fugazi (Marillion)
4) Funeral For a Friend/Love Lies Bleeding (Elton John)
5) Funny funny (Sweet)
6) Funny How Love Is (Queen)
7) Funny little frog (Belle and Sebastian)
8) *Further On (Up The Road) [Johnny Cash]*
9) Future Legends (David Bowie)


----------



## cougarjuno

So New theme in title: Nothing, or zero or absolutely nothing etc. Imagination is allowed in this one

1) Nothing compares 2U (Sinead O'Connor)
2) Money For Nothing (Dire Straits)
3) The Great Nothing (Spock's Beard)
4) Zero The Hero And The Witch's Spell (Gong)
5) Nothingness (Living Colour)
6) Nothing Fills the Hole (Marillion)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Fuel for Hatred (Satyricon)
2) Fuel to fire (Agnes Obel)
3) Fugazi (Marillion)
4) Funeral For a Friend/Love Lies Bleeding (Elton John)
5) Funny funny (Sweet)
6) Funny How Love Is (Queen)
7) Funny little frog (Belle and Sebastian)
8) Further On (Up The Road) [Johnny Cash]
*9) Future (Todd Rundgren)*
10) Future Legends (David Bowie)


----------



## Jay

So New theme in title: Nothing, or zero or absolutely nothing etc. Imagination is allowed in this one

1) Nothing compares 2U (Sinead O'Connor)
2) Money For Nothing (Dire Straits)
3) The Great Nothing (Spock's Beard)
4) Zero The Hero And The Witch's Spell (Gong)
5) Nothingness (Living Colour)
6) Nothing Fills the Hole (Marillion)
7) Hero To Zero (Savoy Brown)


----------



## cougarjuno

So New theme in title: Nothing, or zero or absolutely nothing etc. Imagination is allowed in this one

1) Nothing compares 2U (Sinead O'Connor)
2) Money For Nothing (Dire Straits)
3) The Great Nothing (Spock's Beard)
4) Zero The Hero And The Witch's Spell (Gong)
5) Nothingness (Living Colour)
6) Nothing Fills the Hole (Marillion)
7) Hero To Zero (Savoy Brown)
8) Zero She Flies (Al Stewart)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the F's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).


1) Future Times / Rejoice (Yes)


----------



## Rogerx

[ New theme in title: Nothing, or zero or absolutely nothing etc. Imagination is allowed in this one

1) Nothing compares 2U (Sinead O'Connor)
2) Money For Nothing (Dire Straits)
3) The Great Nothing (Spock's Beard)
4) Zero The Hero And The Witch's Spell (Gong)
5) Nothingness (Living Colour)
6) Nothing Fills the Hole (Marillion)
7) Hero To Zero (Savoy Brown)
8) Zero She Flies (Al Stewart)
9) Nothing But Heartaches ( The Supremes )


----------



## SanAntone

New theme in title: Nothing, or zero or absolutely nothing etc. Imagination is allowed in this one

1) Nothing compares 2U (Sinead O'Connor)
2) Money For Nothing (Dire Straits)
3) The Great Nothing (Spock's Beard)
4) Zero The Hero And The Witch's Spell (Gong)
5) Nothingness (Living Colour)
6) Nothing Fills the Hole (Marillion)
7) Hero To Zero (Savoy Brown)
8) Zero She Flies (Al Stewart)
9) Nothing But Heartaches ( The Supremes )
10) Love Minus Zero/No Limit (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the F's, then the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).


1) Future Times / Rejoice (Yes) 
2) Galveston (Glen Campbell)


----------



## Art Rock

New inbetween theme: names of coastal towns and cities (must be in title)

1) Galveston (Glen Campbell)


----------



## Rogerx

New inbetween theme: names of coastal towns and cities (must be in title)

1) Galveston (Glen Campbell) 
2) Wonderful Copenhagen (Danny Kaye )


----------



## MrNobody

New inbetween theme: names of coastal towns and cities (must be in title)

1) Galveston (Glen Campbell)
2) Wonderful Copenhagen (Danny Kaye ) 
3) Heart in New York (Art Garfunkel)


----------



## Art Rock

New inbetween theme: names of coastal towns and cities (must be in title)

1) Galveston (Glen Campbell)
2) Wonderful Copenhagen (Danny Kaye )
3) Heart in New York (Art Garfunkel) 
4) Day trip to Bangor (Fiddler's Dram)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Continuing with the F's, then the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Future Nostalgia (Dua Lipa)
2) Future Times / Rejoice (Yes) 
3) Galveston (Glen Campbell)


----------



## MrNobody

New inbetween theme: names of coastal towns and cities (must be in title)

1) Galveston (Glen Campbell)
2) Wonderful Copenhagen (Danny Kaye )
3) Heart in New York (Art Garfunkel)
4) Day trip to Bangor (Fiddler's Dram) 
5) San Francisco (Be Sure to Wear Some Flowers in Your Hair) (Scott McKenzie)


----------



## Rogerx

New inbetween theme: names of coastal towns and cities (must be in title)

1) Galveston (Glen Campbell)
2) Wonderful Copenhagen (Danny Kaye )
3) Heart in New York (Art Garfunkel)
4) Day trip to Bangor (Fiddler's Dram) 
5) San Francisco (Be Sure to Wear Some Flowers in Your Hair) (Scott McKenzie)
6) Loco in Acapulco ( The Four Tops)


----------



## Art Rock

New inbetween theme: names of coastal towns and cities (must be in title)

1) Galveston (Glen Campbell)
2) Wonderful Copenhagen (Danny Kaye )
3) Heart in New York (Art Garfunkel)
4) Day trip to Bangor (Fiddler's Dram)
5) San Francisco (Be Sure to Wear Some Flowers in Your Hair) (Scott McKenzie)
6) Loco in Acapulco ( The Four Tops) 
7) Shanghai'd in Shanghai (Nazareth)


----------



## MrNobody

New inbetween theme: names of coastal towns and cities (must be in title)

1) Galveston (Glen Campbell)
2) Wonderful Copenhagen (Danny Kaye )
3) Heart in New York (Art Garfunkel)
4) Day trip to Bangor (Fiddler's Dram)
5) San Francisco (Be Sure to Wear Some Flowers in Your Hair) (Scott McKenzie)
6) Loco in Acapulco ( The Four Tops)
7) Shanghai'd in Shanghai (Nazareth) 
8) Shanghai Surprise (George Harrison)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the F's, then the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Future Nostalgia (Dua Lipa)
2) Future Times / Rejoice (Yes)
3) Galveston (Glen Campbell) 
4) Games people play (APP)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the F's, then the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Future Nostalgia (Dua Lipa)
2) Future Times / Rejoice (Yes)
3) Galveston (Glen Campbell)
4) Games people play (APP)
5) Games without Frontiers (Peter Gabriel)


----------



## cougarjuno

New inbetween theme: names of coastal towns and cities (must be in title)

1) Galveston (Glen Campbell)
2) Wonderful Copenhagen (Danny Kaye )
3) Heart in New York (Art Garfunkel)
4) Day trip to Bangor (Fiddler's Dram)
5) San Francisco (Be Sure to Wear Some Flowers in Your Hair) (Scott McKenzie)
6) Loco in Acapulco ( The Four Tops)
7) Shanghai'd in Shanghai (Nazareth)
8) Shanghai Surprise (George Harrison)
9) Everybody's Got a Cousin in Miami (Jimmy Buffett)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the F's, then the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Future Nostalgia (Dua Lipa)
2) Future Times / Rejoice (Yes)
3) Galveston (Glen Campbell)
4) Games people play (APP)
5) Games without Frontiers (Peter Gabriel) 
6) Gangnam style (Psy)


:devil:


----------



## Rogerx

New inbetween theme: names of coastal towns and cities (must be in title)

1) Galveston (Glen Campbell)
2) Wonderful Copenhagen (Danny Kaye )
3) Heart in New York (Art Garfunkel)
4) Day trip to Bangor (Fiddler's Dram)
5) San Francisco (Be Sure to Wear Some Flowers in Your Hair) (Scott McKenzie)
6) Loco in Acapulco ( The Four Tops)
7) Shanghai'd in Shanghai (Nazareth)
8) Shanghai Surprise (George Harrison)
9) Everybody's Got a Cousin in Miami (Jimmy Buffett)
10) The White Cliffs of Dover(Vera Lynn)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Blue




1) Black Gives Way to Blue (Alice in Chains)


----------



## MrNobody

New in between theme: Blue


1) Black Gives Way to Blue (Alice in Chains)
2) For you blue (Beatles)


----------



## SanAntone

New in between theme: Blue


1) Black Gives Way to Blue (Alice in Chains)
2) For you blue (Beatles)
3) Don't It Make My Brown Eyes Blue (Crystal Gayle)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Blue


1) Black Gives Way to Blue (Alice in Chains)
2) For you blue (Beatles)
3) Don't It Make My Brown Eyes Blue (Crystal Gayle)
4) Blue Velvet ( Bobby Vinton)


----------



## MrNobody

New in between theme: Blue


1) Black Gives Way to Blue (Alice in Chains)
2) For you blue (Beatles)
3) Don't It Make My Brown Eyes Blue (Crystal Gayle)
4) Blue Velvet ( Bobby Vinton) 
5) Love is Blue (Vicky Leandros)


----------



## Art Rock

New in between theme: Blue


1) Black Gives Way to Blue (Alice in Chains)
2) For you blue (Beatles)
3) Don't It Make My Brown Eyes Blue (Crystal Gayle)
4) Blue Velvet ( Bobby Vinton)
5) Love is Blue (Vicky Leandros) 
6) Blue eyes (Elton John)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: Blue


1) Black Gives Way to Blue (Alice in Chains)
2) For You Blue (Beatles)
3) Don't It Make My Brown Eyes Blue (Crystal Gayle)
4) Blue Velvet (Bobby Vinton)
5) Love is Blue (Vicky Leandros) 
6) Blue Eyes (Elton John)
7) Between The Devil And The Deep Blue Sea (George Harrison)


----------



## Art Rock

New in between theme: Blue


1) Black Gives Way to Blue (Alice in Chains)
2) For You Blue (Beatles)
3) Don't It Make My Brown Eyes Blue (Crystal Gayle)
4) Blue Velvet (Bobby Vinton)
5) Love is Blue (Vicky Leandros)
6) Blue Eyes (Elton John)
7) Between The Devil And The Deep Blue Sea (George Harrison) 
8) Blue Bayou (Linda Ronstadt)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the F's, then the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Future Nostalgia (Dua Lipa)
2) Future Times / Rejoice (Yes)
3) *Galileo* (Indigo Girls)
4) Galveston (Glen Campbell)
5) Games People Play (APP)
6) Games Without Frontiers (Peter Gabriel) 
7) Gangnam Style (Psy)


----------



## SanAntone

New in between theme: Blue


1) Black Gives Way to Blue (Alice in Chains)
2) For You Blue (Beatles)
3) Don't It Make My Brown Eyes Blue (Crystal Gayle)
4) Blue Velvet (Bobby Vinton)
5) Love is Blue (Vicky Leandros)
6) Blue Eyes (Elton John)
7) Between The Devil And The Deep Blue Sea (George Harrison)
8) Blue Bayou (Linda Ronstadt)
9) Blue Eyes Crying in the Rain (Willie Nelson)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the F's, then the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Future Nostalgia (Dua Lipa)
2) Future Times / Rejoice (Yes)
3) Galileo (Indigo Girls)
4) Galveston (Glen Campbell)
5) Games People Play (APP)
6) Games Without Frontiers (Peter Gabriel)
7) Gangnam Style (Psy) 
8) Gangsters (Special AKA)


----------



## Jay

New in between theme: Blue


1) Black Gives Way to Blue (Alice in Chains)
2) For You Blue (Beatles)
3) Don't It Make My Brown Eyes Blue (Crystal Gayle)
4) Blue Velvet (Bobby Vinton)
5) Love is Blue (Vicky Leandros)
6) Blue Eyes (Elton John)
7) Between The Devil And The Deep Blue Sea (George Harrison)
8) Blue Bayou (Linda Ronstadt)
9) Blue Eyes Crying in the Rain (Willie Nelson)
10) Blue (Joni Mitchell)


----------



## Jay

New in-between theme: songs wherein each word begins with the same letter:

1) Anyway, Anyhow, Anywhere (The Who)


----------



## pianozach

New in-between theme: songs wherein each word begins with the same letter:

1) Anyway, Anyhow, Anywhere (The Who)
2) Live, Laugh, Love (Clay Walker)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the F's, then the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Future Nostalgia (Dua Lipa)
2) Future Times / Rejoice (Yes)
3) Galileo (Indigo Girls)
4) *Gallows Pole* (Led Zeppelin)
5) Galveston (Glen Campbell)
6) Games People Play (APP)
7) Games Without Frontiers (Peter Gabriel)
8) Gangnam Style (Psy) 
9) Gangsters (Special AKA)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: songs wherein each word begins with the same letter:

1) Anyway, Anyhow, Anywhere (The Who)
2) Live, Laugh, Love (Clay Walker)
3) Monday, Monday ( Mama's and Papa's )


----------



## Jay

New in-between theme: songs wherein each word begins with the same letter:

1) Anyway, Anyhow, Anywhere (The Who)
2) Live, Laugh, Love (Clay Walker)
3) Monday, Monday ( Mama's and Papa's )
4) Tiptoe Through The Tulips (Tiny Tim)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the F's, then the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Future Nostalgia (Dua Lipa)
2) Future Times / Rejoice (Yes)
3) Galileo (Indigo Girls)
4) Gallows Pole (Led Zeppelin)
5) Galveston (Glen Campbell)
6) Games People Play (APP)
7) Games Without Frontiers (Peter Gabriel)
8) Gangnam Style (Psy)
9) Gangsters (Special AKA) 
10) Geek stink breath (Green Day)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Geno (Dexys Midnight Runners)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme: songs wherein each word begins with the same letter:

1) Anyway, Anyhow, Anywhere (The Who)
2) Live, Laugh, Love (Clay Walker)
3) Monday, Monday ( Mama's and Papa's )
4) Tiptoe Through The Tulips (Tiny Tim) 
5) Mamma Mia (ABBA)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: songs wherein each word begins with the same letter:

1) Anyway, Anyhow, Anywhere (The Who)
2) Live, Laugh, Love (Clay Walker)
3) Monday, Monday ( Mama's and Papa's )
4) Tiptoe Through The Tulips (Tiny Tim) 
5) Mamma Mia (ABBA)
6) Turn, Turn, Turn( Byrd's)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in-between theme: songs wherein each word begins with the same letter:

1) Anyway, Anyhow, Anywhere (The Who)
2) Live, Laugh, Love (Clay Walker)
3) Monday, Monday ( Mama's and Papa's )
4) Tiptoe Through The Tulips (Tiny Tim)
5) Mamma Mia (ABBA)
6) Turn, Turn, Turn( Byrd's)
7) Secret Society (Utopia)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

*1) Generals and Majors (XTC)*
2) Geno (Dexys Midnight Runners)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: songs wherein each word begins with the same letter:

1) Anyway, Anyhow, Anywhere (The Who)
2) Live, Laugh, Love (Clay Walker)
3) Monday, Monday ( Mama's and Papa's )
4) Tiptoe Through The Tulips (Tiny Tim)
5) Mamma Mia (ABBA)
6) Turn, Turn, Turn( Byrd's)
7) Secret Society (Utopia)
8) Bad Boys ( Wham!)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in-between theme: songs wherein each word begins with the same letter:

1) Anyway, Anyhow, Anywhere (The Who)
2) Live, Laugh, Love (Clay Walker)
3) Monday, Monday ( Mama's and Papa's )
4) Tiptoe Through The Tulips (Tiny Tim)
5) Mamma Mia (ABBA)
6) Turn, Turn, Turn( Byrd's)
7) Secret Society (Utopia)
8) Bad Boys ( Wham!)
9) De Do Do Do, De Da Da Da (The Police)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Generals and Majors (XTC)
2) Geno (Dexys Midnight Runners)
3) Genocide (Judas Priest)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New in-between theme: songs wherein each word begins with the same letter:

1) Anyway, Anyhow, Anywhere (The Who)
2) Live, Laugh, Love (Clay Walker)
3) Monday, Monday ( Mama's and Papa's )
4) Tiptoe Through The Tulips (Tiny Tim)
5) Mamma Mia (ABBA)
6) Turn, Turn, Turn( Byrd's)
7) Secret Society (Utopia)
8) Bad Boys ( Wham!)
9) De Do Do Do, De Da Da Da (The Police)
10) Damn Deal Done (Entombed)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New in-between theme: something with alive!

1) Keep Yourself Alive (Queen)


----------



## MrNobody

New in-between theme: something with alive!

1) Keep Yourself Alive (Queen) 
2) I'm Alive (ELO)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Generals and Majors (XTC)
2) Geno (Dexys Midnight Runners)
3) Genocide (Judas Priest)
4) Gentle on my mind (Glen Campbell)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme: something with alive!

1) Keep Yourself Alive (Queen)
2) I'm Alive (ELO)
3) Alive and kicking (Simple Minds)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: something with alive!

1) Keep Yourself Alive (Queen)
2) I'm Alive (ELO)
3) Alive and kicking (Simple Minds)
4) Alive Again (Chicago)


----------



## SanAntone

New in-between theme: something with alive!

1) Keep Yourself Alive (Queen)
2) I'm Alive (ELO)
3) Alive and kicking (Simple Minds)
4) Alive Again (Chicago)
5) Being Alive (Stephen Sondheim)


----------



## MrNobody

New in-between theme: something with alive!

1) Keep Yourself Alive (Queen)
2) I'm Alive (ELO)
3) Alive and kicking (Simple Minds)
4) Alive Again (Chicago)
5) Being Alive (Stephen Sondheim) 
6) Alive she cried (The Doors)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme: something with alive!

1) Keep Yourself Alive (Queen)
2) I'm Alive (ELO)
3) Alive and kicking (Simple Minds)
4) Alive Again (Chicago)
5) Being Alive (Stephen Sondheim)
6) Alive she cried (The Doors)
7) Staying alive (Bee Gees)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: something with alive!

1) Keep Yourself Alive (Queen)
2) I'm Alive (ELO)
3) Alive and kicking (Simple Minds)
4) Alive Again (Chicago)
5) Being Alive (Stephen Sondheim)
6) Alive she cried (The Doors)
7) Staying alive (Bee Gees)
8) Wanted Dead Or Alive ( Bon Jovi)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) *Garden in the Rain* (Sarah Vaughan)
2) Generals and Majors (XTC)
3) Geno (Dexys Midnight Runners)
4) Genocide (Judas Priest)
5) Gentle on my mind (Glen Campbell)


----------



## pianozach

New in-between theme: something with alive!

1) Keep Yourself Alive (Queen)
2) I'm Alive (ELO)
3) Alive and kicking (Simple Minds)
4) Alive Again (Chicago)
5) Being Alive (Stephen Sondheim)
6) Alive She Cried (The Doors)
7) Staying Alive (Bee Gees)
8) Wanted Dead Or Alive (Bon Jovi)
9) Buried Alive (Ozzy Osbourne)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Garden in the Rain (Sarah Vaughan)
*2) Garden Party (Ricky Nelson)
*3) Generals and Majors (XTC)
4) Geno (Dexys Midnight Runners)
5) Genocide (Judas Priest)
6) Gentle on my mind (Glen Campbell)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Garden in the Rain (Sarah Vaughan)
2) Garden Party (Ricky Nelson)
3) _*Gaya's Eyes*_ (Todd Rundgren)
4) Generals and Majors (XTC)
5) Geno (Dexys Midnight Runners)
6) Genocide (Judas Priest)
7) Gentle on my mind (Glen Campbell)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Garden in the Rain (Sarah Vaughan)
2) Garden Party (Ricky Nelson)
3) Gaya's Eyes (Todd Rundgren)
4) Generals and Majors (XTC)
5) Geno (Dexys Midnight Runners)
6) Genocide (Judas Priest)
*7) Gentlemen take Polaroids (Japan)*
8) Gentle on my mind (Glen Campbell)


----------



## SanAntone

New in-between theme: something with alive!

1) Keep Yourself Alive (Queen)
2) I'm Alive (ELO)
3) Alive and kicking (Simple Minds)
4) Alive Again (Chicago)
5) Being Alive (Stephen Sondheim)
6) Alive She Cried (The Doors)
7) Staying Alive (Bee Gees)
8) Wanted Dead Or Alive (Bon Jovi)
9) Buried Alive (Ozzy Osbourne)
10) It's a Great Day to Be Alive (Travis Tritt)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Garden in the Rain (Sarah Vaughan)
2) Garden Party (Ricky Nelson)
*3) Gates of Eden (Bob Dylan)*
4) Gaya's Eyes (Todd Rundgren)
5) Generals and Majors (XTC)
6) Geno (Dexys Midnight Runners)
7) Genocide (Judas Priest)
8) Gentlemen take Polaroids (Japan)
9) Gentle on my mind (Glen Campbell)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme: titles ending with the letter 'o'

1. Waterloo (ABBA)


----------



## Jay

New in-between theme: titles ending with the letter 'o'

1. Waterloo (ABBA)
2) Nothing To Do (Audience)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in-between theme: titles ending with the letter 'o'

1. Waterloo (ABBA)
2) Nothing To Do (Audience)
3) Private Idaho (B-52's)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New in-between theme: titles ending with the letter 'o'

1. Waterloo (ABBA)
2) Nothing To Do (Audience)
3) Private Idaho (B-52's)
4) Let It Go (Def Leppard)


----------



## Jay

New in-between theme: titles ending with the letter 'o'

1. Waterloo (ABBA)
2) Nothing To Do (Audience)
3) Private Idaho (B-52's)
4) Let It Go (Def Leppard)
5) Candy-O (The Cars)


----------



## MrNobody

New in-between theme: titles ending with the letter 'o'

1. Waterloo (ABBA)
2) Nothing To Do (Audience)
3) Private Idaho (B-52's)
4) Let It Go (Def Leppard)
5) Candy-O (The Cars) 
6) Wake Me Up Before You Go-Go (Wham)


----------



## Open Book

New in-between theme: titles ending with the letter 'o'

1. Waterloo (ABBA)
2) Nothing To Do (Audience)
3) Private Idaho (B-52's)
4) Let It Go (Def Leppard)
5) Candy-O (The Cars)
6) Wake Me Up Before You Go-Go (Wham)
7) Caroline No (The Beach Boys)


----------



## MrNobody

New in-between theme: titles ending with the letter 'o'

1. Waterloo (ABBA)
2) Nothing To Do (Audience)
3) Private Idaho (B-52's)
4) Let It Go (Def Leppard)
5) Candy-O (The Cars)
6) Wake Me Up Before You Go-Go (Wham)
7) Caroline No (The Beach Boys) 
8) Peggy-O (Simon & Telefunken)


----------



## SanAntone

New in-between theme: titles ending with the letter 'o'

1. Waterloo (ABBA)
2) Nothing To Do (Audience)
3) Private Idaho (B-52's)
4) Let It Go (Def Leppard)
5) Candy-O (The Cars)
6) Wake Me Up Before You Go-Go (Wham)
7) Caroline No (The Beach Boys)
8) Peggy-O (Simon & Telefunken)
9) Love Me Do (The Beatles)


----------



## pianozach

New in-between theme: titles ending with the letter 'o'

1. Waterloo (ABBA)
2) Nothing To Do (Audience)
3) Private Idaho (B-52's)
4) Let It Go (Def Leppard)
5) Candy-O (The Cars)
6) Wake Me Up Before You Go-Go (Wham)
7) Caroline No (The Beach Boys)
8) Peggy-O (Simon & Telefunken)
9) Love Me Do (The Beatles)
10) Love You To (The Beatles)


----------



## pianozach

New in-between theme: titles with the word "ain't" in them

1) Ain't She Sweet (The Beatles)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Garden in the Rain (Sarah Vaughan)
2) Garden Party (Ricky Nelson)
3) Gates of Eden (Bob Dylan)
4) Gaya's Eyes (Todd Rundgren)
5) Generals and Majors (XTC)
6) Geno (Dexys Midnight Runners)
7) Genocide (Judas Priest)
8) *Gentle As It May Seem* (Iron Butterfly)
9) Gentlemen Take Polaroids (Japan)
10) Gentle On my mind (Glen Campbell)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) *Gently I'll Wake You* (Chicago)


----------



## Jay

New in-between theme: titles with the word "ain't" in them

1) Ain't She Sweet (The Beatles)
2) Ain't Ya Coming Home, Babe? (Blodwyn Pig)


----------



## SanAntone

New in-between theme: titles with the word "ain't" in them

1) Ain't She Sweet (The Beatles)
2) Ain't Ya Coming Home, Babe? (Blodwyn Pig)
3) Ain't No Sunshine (Bill Withers)


----------



## Jay

New in-between theme: titles with the word "ain't" in them

1) Ain't She Sweet (The Beatles)
2) Ain't Ya Coming Home, Babe? (Blodwyn Pig)
3) Ain't No Sunshine (Bill Withers)
4) Ain't Got No Money (Frankie Miller)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: titles with the word "ain't" in them

1) Ain't She Sweet (The Beatles)
2) Ain't Ya Coming Home, Babe? (Blodwyn Pig)
3) Ain't No Sunshine (Bill Withers)
4) Ain't Got No Money (Frankie Miller)
5) Ain't Goin' Down ('Til the Sun Comes Up) ( Garth Brooks)


----------



## Jay

New in-between theme: titles with the word "ain't" in them

1) Ain't She Sweet (The Beatles)
2) Ain't Ya Coming Home, Babe? (Blodwyn Pig)
3) Ain't No Sunshine (Bill Withers)
4) Ain't Got No Money (Frankie Miller)
5) Ain't Goin' Down ('Til the Sun Comes Up) ( Garth Brooks)
6) Ain't Too Proud To Beg (Temps)


----------



## pianozach

New in-between theme: titles with the word "ain't" in them

1) Ain't She Sweet (The Beatles)
2) Ain't Ya Coming Home, Babe? (Blodwyn Pig)
3) Ain't No Sunshine (Bill Withers)
4) Ain't Got No Money (Frankie Miller)
5) Ain't Goin' Down ('Til the Sun Comes Up) ( Garth Brooks)
6) Ain't Too Proud To Beg (Temps)
7) Ain't That a Shame (Fats Domino)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Gently I'll Wake You (Chicago)
2) *Get a Life* (Julian Lennon)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: titles with the word "ain't" in them

1) Ain't She Sweet (The Beatles)
2) Ain't Ya Coming Home, Babe? (Blodwyn Pig)
3) Ain't No Sunshine (Bill Withers)
4) Ain't Got No Money (Frankie Miller)
5) Ain't Goin' Down ('Til the Sun Comes Up) ( Garth Brooks)
6) Ain't Too Proud To Beg (Temps)
7) Ain't That a Shame (Fats Domino)
8) It Ain't Me Babe ( The Turtles)


----------



## MrNobody

New in-between theme: titles with the word "ain't" in them

1) Ain't She Sweet (The Beatles)
2) Ain't Ya Coming Home, Babe? (Blodwyn Pig)
3) Ain't No Sunshine (Bill Withers)
4) Ain't Got No Money (Frankie Miller)
5) Ain't Goin' Down ('Til the Sun Comes Up) ( Garth Brooks)
6) Ain't Too Proud To Beg (Temps)
7) Ain't That a Shame (Fats Domino)
8) It Ain't Me Babe ( The Turtles) 
9) Love Ain't for Keeping (The Who)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Gently I'll Wake You (Chicago)
2) Get a Life (Julian Lennon)
3) Getting Better (The Beatles)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in-between theme: titles with the word "ain't" in them

1) Ain't She Sweet (The Beatles)
2) Ain't Ya Coming Home, Babe? (Blodwyn Pig)
3) Ain't No Sunshine (Bill Withers)
4) Ain't Got No Money (Frankie Miller)
5) Ain't Goin' Down ('Til the Sun Comes Up) ( Garth Brooks)
6) Ain't Too Proud To Beg (Temps)
7) Ain't That a Shame (Fats Domino)
8) It Ain't Me Babe ( The Turtles)
9) Love Ain't for Keeping (The Who)
10) Ain't It Fun (Paramore)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in-between theme: titles with the word "isn't" 

1) Isn't It Time (The Babys)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: titles with the word "isn't" 

1) Isn't It Time (The Babys)
2) Isn't She Lovely - Stevie Wonder


----------



## pianozach

New in-between theme: titles with the word "isn't" 

1) Isn't It Time (The Babys)
2) Isn't She Lovely - Stevie Wonder
3) Isn't It a Pity (George Harrison)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Gently I'll Wake You (Chicago)
2) Get a Life (Julian Lennon)
3) Getting Better (The Beatles)
4) *Get Together* (The Youngbloods)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in-between theme: titles with the word "isn't"

1) Isn't It Time (The Babys)
2) Isn't She Lovely (Stevie Wonder)
3) Isn't It a Pity (George Harrison)
4) Isn't It Romantic (Ella Fitzgerald)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Gently I'll Wake You (Chicago)
2) Get a Life (Julian Lennon)
*3) Get Closer (Seals & Crofts)*
4) Getting Better (The Beatles)
5) Get Together (The Youngbloods)


----------



## Jay

New in-between theme: titles with the word "isn't"

1) Isn't It Time (The Babys)
2) Isn't She Lovely (Stevie Wonder)
3) Isn't It a Pity (George Harrison)
4) Isn't It Romantic (Ella Fitzgerald)
5) It Is And It Isn't (Gordon Haskell)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Gently I'll Wake You (Chicago)
2) Get a Life (Julian Lennon)
3) Get Closer (Seals & Crofts)
4) *Get Out of My Way* (Paul McCartney)
5) Getting Better (The Beatles)
6) Get Together (The Youngbloods)


----------



## pianozach

New in-between theme: titles with the word "isn't"

1) Isn't It Time (The Babys)
2) Isn't She Lovely (Stevie Wonder)
3) Isn't It a Pity (George Harrison)
4) Isn't It Romantic (Ella Fitzgerald)
5) It Is And It Isn't (Gordon Haskell)
6) Isn't It Quiet And Cold? (Gentle Giant)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: titles with the word "isn't"

1) Isn't It Time (The Babys)
2) Isn't She Lovely (Stevie Wonder)
3) Isn't It a Pity (George Harrison)
4) Isn't It Romantic (Ella Fitzgerald)
5) It Is And It Isn't (Gordon Haskell)
6) Isn't It Quiet And Cold? (Gentle Giant)
7) That Joke Isn't Funny Anymore ( The Smiths)


----------



## pianozach

New in-between theme: titles with the word "isn't"

1) Isn't It Time (The Babys)
2) Isn't She Lovely (Stevie Wonder)
3) Isn't It a Pity (George Harrison)
4) Isn't It Romantic (Ella Fitzgerald)
5) It Is And It Isn't (Gordon Haskell)
6) Isn't It Quiet And Cold? (Gentle Giant)
7) That Joke Isn't Funny Anymore (The Smiths)
8) Isn't Life Strange (Moody Blues


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: titles with the word "isn't"

1) Isn't It Time (The Babys)
2) Isn't She Lovely (Stevie Wonder)
3) Isn't It a Pity (George Harrison)
4) Isn't It Romantic (Ella Fitzgerald)
5) It Is And It Isn't (Gordon Haskell)
6) Isn't It Quiet And Cold? (Gentle Giant)
7) That Joke Isn't Funny Anymore (The Smiths)
8) Isn't Life Strange (Moody Blues
9) Isn't Life Great? ( Allen Toussaint)


----------



## SanAntone

New in-between theme: titles with the word "isn't"

1) Isn't It Time (The Babys)
2) Isn't She Lovely (Stevie Wonder)
3) Isn't It a Pity (George Harrison)
4) Isn't It Romantic (Ella Fitzgerald)
5) It Is And It Isn't (Gordon Haskell)
6) Isn't It Quiet And Cold? (Gentle Giant)
7) That Joke Isn't Funny Anymore (The Smiths)
8) Isn't Life Strange (Moody Blues
9) Isn't Life Great? ( Allen Toussaint)
10) Isn't He Something! (Stephen Sondheim)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: titles with the word ; won't 



1) It Won't Be Long - The Beatles


----------



## cougarjuno

New in-between theme: titles with the word ; won't



1) It Won't Be Long - The Beatles
2) Won't Get Fooled Again (The Who)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Gently I'll Wake You (Chicago)
2) Get a Life (Julian Lennon)
*3) Get Back (The Beatles)*
4) Get Closer (Seals & Crofts)
5) Get Out of My Way (Paul McCartney)
6) Getting Better (The Beatles)
7) Get Together (The Youngbloods)


----------



## MrNobody

1) Gently I'll Wake You (Chicago)
2) Get a Life (Julian Lennon)
3) Get Back (The Beatles)
4) Get Closer (Seals & Crofts)
5) Get in the Swing (Sparks)
6) Get Out of My Way (Paul McCartney)
7) Getting Better (The Beatles)
8) Get Together (The Youngbloods)


----------



## cougarjuno

1) Gently I'll Wake You (Chicago)
2) Get a Life (Julian Lennon)
3) Get Back (The Beatles)
4) Get Closer (Seals & Crofts)
5) Get in the Swing (Sparks)
6) Get Out of My Way (Paul McCartney)
7) Getting Better (The Beatles)
*8) Getting in Tune (The Who)*
9) Get Together (The Youngbloods)


----------



## MrNobody

1) Gently I'll Wake You (Chicago)
2) Get a Life (Julian Lennon)
3) Get Back (The Beatles)
4) Get Closer (Seals & Crofts)
5) Get in the Swing (Sparks)
*6) Get On (Hurriganes)*
7) Get Out of My Way (Paul McCartney)
8) Getting Better (The Beatles)
9) Getting in Tune (The Who)
10) Get Together (The Youngbloods) 
10)


----------



## Jay

New in-between theme: titles with the word "won't":

1) It Won't Be Long - The Beatles
2) Won't Get Fooled Again (The Who)
3) I Won't Back Down (Tom Petty)


----------



## MrNobody

New in-between theme: titles with the word "won't":

1) It Won't Be Long - The Beatles
2) Won't Get Fooled Again (The Who)
3) I Won't Back Down (Tom Petty) 
4) You Won't See Me (The Beatles)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in-between theme: titles with the word "won't":

1) It Won't Be Long - The Beatles
2) Won't Get Fooled Again (The Who)
3) I Won't Back Down (Tom Petty)
4) You Won't See Me (The Beatles)
5) Won't It Be Nice (Hank Williams Jr.)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).


1) Get Well Soon (Ariana Grande)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) *Get Up and Go* (The Rutles)
2) Get Well Soon (Ariana Grande)


----------



## pianozach

New in-between theme: titles with the word "won't":

1) It Won't Be Long (The Beatles)
2) Won't Get Fooled Again (The Who)
3) I Won't Back Down (Tom Petty)
4) You Won't See Me (The Beatles)
5) Won't It Be Nice (Hank Williams Jr.)
6) You Won't See Me (The Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: titles with the word "won't":

1) It Won't Be Long (The Beatles)
2) Won't Get Fooled Again (The Who)
3) I Won't Back Down (Tom Petty)
4) You Won't See Me (The Beatles)
5) Won't It Be Nice (Hank Williams Jr.)
6) You Won't See Me (The Beatles)
7) Love Won't Wait ( Gary Barlow)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme: titles with the word "won't":

1) It Won't Be Long (The Beatles)
2) Won't Get Fooled Again (The Who)
3) I Won't Back Down (Tom Petty)
4) You Won't See Me (The Beatles)
5) Won't It Be Nice (Hank Williams Jr.)
6) You Won't See Me (The Beatles)
7) Love Won't Wait ( Gary Barlow) 
8) I won't let you down (PhD)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Get Up and Go (The Rutles)
_*2) Get up, stand up (Bob Marley and the Wailers)*_
3) Get Well Soon (Ariana Grande)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: titles with the word "won't":

1) It Won't Be Long (The Beatles)
2) Won't Get Fooled Again (The Who)
3) I Won't Back Down (Tom Petty)
4) You Won't See Me (The Beatles)
5) Won't It Be Nice (Hank Williams Jr.)
6) You Won't See Me (The Beatles)
7) Love Won't Wait ( Gary Barlow) 
8) I won't let you down (PhD)
9) He Won't Go ( Adele)


----------



## MrNobody

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

*1) Get It On (T.Rex)*
2) Get Up and Go (The Rutles)
3) Get up, stand up (Bob Marley and the Wailers)
4) Get Well Soon (Ariana Grande)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in-between theme: titles with the word "won't":

1) It Won't Be Long (The Beatles)
2) Won't Get Fooled Again (The Who)
3) I Won't Back Down (Tom Petty)
4) You Won't See Me (The Beatles)
5) Won't It Be Nice (Hank Williams Jr.)
6) Love Won't Wait ( Gary Barlow)
7) I won't let you down (PhD)
8) He Won't Go ( Adele)
9) She Won't Be Lonely Long (Clay Walker)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Get It On (T.Rex)
2) Get Up and Go (The Rutles)
3) Get up, stand up (Bob Marley and the Wailers)
*4) Get Ur Freak On (Missy Elliott)*
5) Get Well Soon (Ariana Grande)


----------



## SanAntone

New in-between theme: titles with the word "won't":

1) It Won't Be Long (The Beatles)
2) Won't Get Fooled Again (The Who)
3) I Won't Back Down (Tom Petty)
4) You Won't See Me (The Beatles)
5) Won't It Be Nice (Hank Williams Jr.)
6) Love Won't Wait ( Gary Barlow)
7) I won't let you down (PhD)
8) He Won't Go ( Adele)
9) She Won't Be Lonely Long (Clay Walker)
10) You Won't See Me (The Beatles)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Get It On (T.Rex)
2) Get Up and Go (The Rutles)
3) Get up, stand up (Bob Marley and the Wailers)
4) Get Ur Freak On (Missy Elliott)
5) Get Well Soon (Ariana Grande) 
6) Ghosts (Japan)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Get It On (T.Rex)
2) Get Up and Go (The Rutles)
3) _*Get Up Offa That Thing (Release The Pressure) *_(James Brown)
4) Get up, stand up (Bob Marley and the Wailers)
5) Get Ur Freak On (Missy Elliott)
6) Get Well Soon (Ariana Grande)
7) Ghosts (Japan)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Get It On (T.Rex)
2) Get Up and Go (The Rutles)
3) Get Up Offa That Thing (Release The Pressure) (James Brown)
4) Get up, stand up (Bob Marley and the Wailers)
5) Get Ur Freak On (Missy Elliott)
6) Get Well Soon (Ariana Grande)
*7) Ghostbusters (Ray Parker Junior)*
8) Ghosts (Japan)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme: Radio, preferably in title (if in lyrics post the relevant line please).

1) Radio (Supersister)


----------



## Jay

New in-between theme: titles include one or more deities:

1) Jesus, Buddha, Moses, Gauranga (Quintessence)


----------



## pianozach

New in-between theme: Radio, preferably in title (if in lyrics post the relevant line please).

1) Radio (Supersister)
2) Video Killed the Radio Star (Buggles)


New in-between theme: titles include one or more deities:

1) Jesus, Buddha, Moses, Gauranga (Quintessence)
2) Venus (Frankie Avalon)


----------



## Jay

New in-between theme: Radio, preferably in title (if in lyrics post the relevant line please).

1) Radio (Supersister)
2) Video Killed the Radio Star (Buggles)
3) Mr. Radio (ELO)


New in-between theme: titles include one or more deities:

1) Jesus, Buddha, Moses, Gauranga (Quintessence)
2) Venus (Frankie Avalon)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme: Radio, preferably in title (if in lyrics post the relevant line please).

1) Radio (Supersister)
2) Video Killed the Radio Star (Buggles)
3) Mr. Radio (ELO)
4) Radio (Corrs)

different song from #1


New in-between theme: titles include one or more deities:

1) Jesus, Buddha, Moses, Gauranga (Quintessence)
2) Venus (Frankie Avalon) 
3) Drops of Jupiter (Train)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New in-between theme: Radio, preferably in title (if in lyrics post the relevant line please).

1) Radio (Supersister)
2) Video Killed the Radio Star (Buggles)
3) Mr. Radio (ELO)
4) Radio (Corrs)
5) The Spirit of Radio (Rush)

different song from #1


New in-between theme: titles include one or more deities:

1) Jesus, Buddha, Moses, Gauranga (Quintessence)
2) Venus (Frankie Avalon) 
3) Drops of Jupiter (Train)
4) Twilight of the Thunder God (Amon Amarth)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Get It On (T.Rex)
2) Get Up and Go (The Rutles)
3) Get Up Offa That Thing (Release The Pressure) (James Brown)
4) Get up, stand up (Bob Marley and the Wailers)
5) Get Ur Freak On (Missy Elliott)
6) Get Well Soon (Ariana Grande)
7) Ghostbusters (Ray Parker Junior)
8) Ghosts (Japan)
9) Give It Away (Red Hot Chili Peppers)


----------



## pianozach

New in-between theme: Radio, preferably in title (if in lyrics post the relevant line please).

1) Radio (Supersister)
2) Video Killed the Radio Star (Buggles)
3) Mr. Radio (ELO)
4) Radio (Corrs)
5) The Spirit of Radio (Rush)
6) Devil's Radio (George Harrison)

different song from #1


New in-between theme: titles include one or more deities:

1) Jesus, Buddha, Moses, Gauranga (Quintessence)
2) Venus (Frankie Avalon) 
3) Drops of Jupiter (Train)
4) Twilight of the Thunder God (Amon Amarth)
5) Oh, Thank You Great Spirit (Chicago)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Get It On (T.Rex)
2) Get Up and Go (The Rutles)
3) Get Up Offa That Thing (Release The Pressure) (James Brown)
4) Get up, stand up (Bob Marley and the Wailers)
5) Get Ur Freak On (Missy Elliott)
6) Get Well Soon (Ariana Grande)
7) Ghostbusters (Ray Parker Junior)
8) _*Ghost On the Canvas*_ (Glen Campbell)
9) Ghosts (Japan)
10) Give It Away (Red Hot Chili Peppers)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) *Ghostly Horses On the Plain* (Al Stewart)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme: Radio, preferably in title (if in lyrics post the relevant line please).

1) Radio (Supersister)
2) Video Killed the Radio Star (Buggles)
3) Mr. Radio (ELO)
4) Radio (Corrs)
5) The Spirit of Radio (Rush)
6) Devil's Radio (George Harrison)
7) Radio Ga Ga (Queen)



New in-between theme: titles include one or more deities:

1) Jesus, Buddha, Moses, Gauranga (Quintessence)
2) Venus (Frankie Avalon)
3) Drops of Jupiter (Train)
4) Twilight of the Thunder God (Amon Amarth)
5) Oh, Thank You Great Spirit (Chicago) 
6) Life on Mars? (David Bowie)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Ghostly Horses On the Plain (Al Stewart) 
2) Give Me Love (George Harrison)


----------



## Jay

New in-between theme: Radio, preferably in title (if in lyrics post the relevant line please).

1) Radio (Supersister)
2) Video Killed the Radio Star (Buggles)
3) Mr. Radio (ELO)
4) Radio (Corrs)
5) The Spirit of Radio (Rush)
6) Devil's Radio (George Harrison)
7) Radio Ga Ga (Queen)
8) You Turn Me On, I'm A Radio (Joni Mitchell)



New in-between theme: titles include one or more deities:

1) Jesus, Buddha, Moses, Gauranga (Quintessence)
2) Venus (Frankie Avalon)
3) Drops of Jupiter (Train)
4) Twilight of the Thunder God (Amon Amarth)
5) Oh, Thank You Great Spirit (Chicago)
6) Life on Mars? (David Bowie)
7) In the Wake of Poseidon (KC)


----------



## pianozach

New in-between theme: Radio, preferably in title (if in lyrics post the relevant line please).

1) Radio (Supersister)
2) Video Killed the Radio Star (Buggles)
3) Mr. Radio (ELO)
4) Radio (Corrs)
5) The Spirit of Radio (Rush)
6) Devil's Radio (George Harrison)
7) Radio Ga Ga (Queen)
8) You Turn Me On, I'm A Radio (Joni Mitchell)
9) Mexican Radio (Wall of Voodoo)


New in-between theme: titles include one or more deities:

1) Jesus, Buddha, Moses, Gauranga (Quintessence)
2) Venus (Frankie Avalon)
3) Drops of Jupiter (Train)
4) Twilight of the Thunder God (Amon Amarth)
5) Oh, Thank You Great Spirit (Chicago)
6) Life on Mars? (David Bowie)
7) In the Wake of Poseidon (KC)
8) Jesus Is Just Alright (Doobie Brothers)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Ghostly Horses On the Plain (Al Stewart) 
2) *Gimme Some Truth* (John Lennon)
2) Give Me Love (George Harrison)


----------



## Jay

New in-between theme: Radio, preferably in title (if in lyrics post the relevant line please).

1) Radio (Supersister)
2) Video Killed the Radio Star (Buggles)
3) Mr. Radio (ELO)
4) Radio (Corrs)
5) The Spirit of Radio (Rush)
6) Devil's Radio (George Harrison)
7) Radio Ga Ga (Queen)
8) You Turn Me On, I'm A Radio (Joni Mitchell)
9) Mexican Radio (Wall of Voodoo)


New in-between theme: titles include one or more deities:

1) Jesus, Buddha, Moses, Gauranga (Quintessence)
2) Venus (Frankie Avalon)
3) Drops of Jupiter (Train)
4) Twilight of the Thunder God (Amon Amarth)
5) Oh, Thank You Great Spirit (Chicago)
6) Life on Mars? (David Bowie)
7) In the Wake of Poseidon (KC)
8) Jesus Is Just Alright (Doobie Brothers)
9) Thank Christ For the Bomb (Groundhogs)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: Radio, preferably in title (if in lyrics post the relevant line please).

1) Radio (Supersister)
2) Video Killed the Radio Star (Buggles)
3) Mr. Radio (ELO)
4) Radio (Corrs)
5) The Spirit of Radio (Rush)
6) Devil's Radio (George Harrison)
7) Radio Ga Ga (Queen)
8) You Turn Me On, I'm A Radio (Joni Mitchell)
9) Mexican Radio (Wall of Voodoo)
10) Radio Baghdad - Patti Smith


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: titles include one or more deities:

1) Jesus, Buddha, Moses, Gauranga (Quintessence)
2) Venus (Frankie Avalon)
3) Drops of Jupiter (Train)
4) Twilight of the Thunder God (Amon Amarth)
5) Oh, Thank You Great Spirit (Chicago)
6) Life on Mars? (David Bowie)
7) In the Wake of Poseidon (KC)
8) Jesus Is Just Alright (Doobie Brothers)
9) Thank Christ For the Bomb (Groundhogs
10) Venus In Furs ( The Velvet Underground)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: head 

1)Head Games ( Foreigner)


----------



## Jay

New in-between theme: head

1) Head Games (Foreigner)
2) I Lost My Head (Gentle Giant)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme: head

1) Head Games (Foreigner)
2) I Lost My Head (Gentle Giant) 
3) Head over heels (ABBA)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Ghostly Horses On the Plain (Al Stewart)
2) Gimme gimme gimme (ABBA)
3) Gimme Some Truth (John Lennon)

I'm taking out Give Me Love (George Harrison), because I now realize that skips dozens of well-known songs.


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: head

1) Head Games (Foreigner)
2) I Lost My Head (Gentle Giant) 
3) Head over heels (ABBA)
4) Raindrops Keep Falling On My Head ( B.J. Thomas)


----------



## pianozach

New in-between theme: head

1) Head Games (Foreigner)
2) I Lost My Head (Gentle Giant) 
3) Head over heels (ABBA)
4) Raindrops Keep Falling On My Head (B.J. Thomas)
5) Just Another Onionhead (Todd Rundgren)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Ghostly Horses On the Plain (Al Stewart)
2) Gimme! Gimme! Gimme! (A Man After Midnight) (ABBA)
3) Gimme Some Truth (John Lennon)
4) *Girl* (The Beatles)

I'm taking out Give Me Love (George Harrison), because I now realize that skips dozens of well-known songs.


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Ghostly Horses On the Plain (Al Stewart)
2) Gimme! Gimme! Gimme! (A Man After Midnight) (ABBA)
3) Gimme Some Truth (John Lennon)
_4) Ginny come lately (Brian Hyland)_
5) Girl (The Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: head

1) Head Games (Foreigner)
2) I Lost My Head (Gentle Giant) 
3) Head over heels (ABBA)
4) Raindrops Keep Falling On My Head (B.J. Thomas)
5) Just Another Onionhead (Todd Rundgren)
6) A Head Full Of Dreams (Coldplay)


----------



## MrNobody

New in-between theme: head

1) Head Games (Foreigner)
2) I Lost My Head (Gentle Giant)
3) Head over heels (ABBA)
4) Raindrops Keep Falling On My Head (B.J. Thomas)
5) Just Another Onionhead (Todd Rundgren)
6) A Head Full Of Dreams (Coldplay) 
7) Head of Dracula (NTXCC)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme: head

1) Head Games (Foreigner)
2) I Lost My Head (Gentle Giant)
3) Head over heels (ABBA)
4) Raindrops Keep Falling On My Head (B.J. Thomas)
5) Just Another Onionhead (Todd Rundgren)
6) A Head Full Of Dreams (Coldplay)
7) Head of Dracula (NTXCC) 
8) Don't talk [Put your head on my shoulder] (Beach Boys)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in-between theme: head

1) Head Games (Foreigner)
2) I Lost My Head (Gentle Giant)
3) Head over heels (ABBA)
4) Raindrops Keep Falling On My Head (B.J. Thomas)
5) Just Another Onionhead (Todd Rundgren)
6) A Head Full Of Dreams (Coldplay)
7) Head of Dracula (NTXCC)
8) Don't talk [Put your head on my shoulder] (Beach Boys)
9) Head Above Water (Hall & Oates)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Ghostly Horses On the Plain (Al Stewart)
2) Gimme! Gimme! Gimme! (A Man After Midnight) (ABBA)
3) Gimme Some Truth (John Lennon)
4) Ginny come lately (Brian Hyland)
*5) Gino (The Manager) (Hall & Oates)*
6) Girl (The Beatles)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Ghostly Horses On the Plain (Al Stewart)
2) Gimme! Gimme! Gimme! (A Man After Midnight) (ABBA)
3) Gimme Some Truth (John Lennon)
4) Ginny come lately (Brian Hyland)
5) Gino (The Manager) (Hall & Oates)
6) Girl (The Beatles) 
7) Girl crazy (Hot Chocolate)


----------



## MrNobody

7) Head of Dracula (NTXCC) is not valid. No such song or band. I invented it in order to test if anyone is awake. No such luck


----------



## Art Rock

We're not checking every single song. Do us a favour, and stay out of these threads.


----------



## Art Rock

Board correction.

New in-between theme: head

1) Head Games (Foreigner)
2) I Lost My Head (Gentle Giant)
3) Head over heels (ABBA)
4) Raindrops Keep Falling On My Head (B.J. Thomas)
5) Just Another Onionhead (Todd Rundgren)
6) A Head Full Of Dreams (Coldplay)
7) Don't talk [Put your head on my shoulder] (Beach Boys)
8) Head Above Water (Hall & Oates)


----------



## MrNobody

Art Rock said:


> We're not checking every single song. Do us a favour, and stay out of these threads.


Humor isn't what you do best? Ok I will stay out. Can you direct me to another forum? Love, peace etc.


----------



## pianozach

New in-between theme: head

1) Head Games (Foreigner)
2) I Lost My Head (Gentle Giant)
3) Head over heels (ABBA)
4) Raindrops Keep Falling On My Head (B.J. Thomas)
5) Just Another Onionhead (Todd Rundgren)
6) A Head Full Of Dreams (Coldplay)
7) Don't talk [Put your head on my shoulder] (Beach Boys)
8) Head Above Water (Hall & Oates)
9) Mullet Head (Beastie Boys)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Ghostly Horses On the Plain (Al Stewart)
2) Gimme! Gimme! Gimme! (A Man After Midnight) (ABBA)
3) Gimme Some Truth (John Lennon)
4) Ginny come lately (Brian Hyland)
5) Gino (The Manager) (Hall & Oates)
6) Girl (The Beatles) 
7) Girl crazy (Hot Chocolate)
8) *Girl From the North Country* (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Ghostly Horses On the Plain (Al Stewart)
2) Gimme! Gimme! Gimme! (A Man After Midnight) (ABBA)
3) Gimme Some Truth (John Lennon)
4) Ginny come lately (Brian Hyland)
5) Gino (The Manager) (Hall & Oates)
6) Girl (The Beatles)
7) Girl crazy (Hot Chocolate)
_8) Girlfriend in a coma (Smiths)_
9) Girl From the North Country (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Azol

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Ghostly Horses On the Plain (Al Stewart)
2) Gimme! Gimme! Gimme! (A Man After Midnight) (ABBA)
3) Gimme Some Truth (John Lennon)
4) Ginny come lately (Brian Hyland)
5) Gino (The Manager) (Hall & Oates)
6) Girl (The Beatles)
7) Girl crazy (Hot Chocolate)
8) Girlfriend in a coma (Smiths)
9) Girl From the North Country (Bob Dylan) 
10) Girl You'll Be a Woman Soon (Urge Overkill)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Girls and Boys (Blur)


----------



## Jay

New in-between theme: head

1) Head Games (Foreigner)
2) I Lost My Head (Gentle Giant)
3) Head over heels (ABBA)
4) Raindrops Keep Falling On My Head (B.J. Thomas)
5) Just Another Onionhead (Todd Rundgren)
6) A Head Full Of Dreams (Coldplay)
7) Don't talk [Put your head on my shoulder] (Beach Boys)
8) Head Above Water (Hall & Oates)
9) Mullet Head (Beastie Boys)
10) The Pot Head Pixies (Gong)


----------



## Jay

New in-between theme: titles include a musical instrument:

1) My Guitar Wants To Kill Your Mama (MoI)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme: titles include a musical instrument:

1) My Guitar Wants To Kill Your Mama (MoI) 
2) The piano has been drinking (Tom Waits)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New in-between theme: titles include a musical instrument:

1) My Guitar Wants To Kill Your Mama (MoI) 
2) The piano has been drinking (Tom Waits)
3) Blow Your Trumpets Gabriel (Behemoth)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Girls and Boys (Blur)
2) Girls Just Want to Have Fun (Cindy Lauper)


----------



## Jay

New in-between theme: titles include a musical instrument:

1) My Guitar Wants To Kill Your Mama (MoI)
2) The piano has been drinking (Tom Waits)
3) Blow Your Trumpets Gabriel (Behemoth)
4) Tubas In The Moonlight (Bonzo Dog Band)


----------



## MrNobody

New in-between theme: titles include a musical instrument:

1) My Guitar Wants To Kill Your Mama (MoI)
2) The piano has been drinking (Tom Waits)
3) Blow Your Trumpets Gabriel (Behemoth)
4) Tubas In The Moonlight (Bonzo Dog Band) 
5) Still my guitar gently weeps ( The Beatles with Eric Clapton)


----------



## pianozach

New in-between theme: titles include a musical instrument:

1) My Guitar Wants To Kill Your Mama (MoI)
2) The Piano Has Been Drinking (Not Me) (Tom Waits)
3) Blow Your Trumpets Gabriel (Behemoth)
4) Tubas In The Moonlight (Bonzo Dog Band) 
5) While My Guitar Gently Weeps (The Beatles with Eric Clapton)
6) Bang the Drum All Day (Todd Rundgren)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Girls and Boys (Blur)
2) Girls Just Want to Have Fun (Cindy Lauper)
3) Girl, You'll Be A Woman Soon (Neil Diamond)


----------



## Art Rock

pianozach said:


> 3) Girl, You'll Be A Woman Soon (Neil Diamond)


The same song (granted, this is the original) as used in the previous 10. We meed a new #3.


----------



## Jay

New in-between theme: titles include a musical instrument (no repeats):

1) My Guitar Wants To Kill Your Mama (MoI)
2) The Piano Has Been Drinking (Not Me) (Tom Waits)
3) Blow Your Trumpets Gabriel (Behemoth)
4) Tubas In The Moonlight (Bonzo Dog Band)
5) Bang the Drum All Day (Todd Rundgren)
6) Flute Salad (Gong)

_I deleted "While My Guitar..." Each answer should be a different instrument._


----------



## cougarjuno

New in-between theme: titles include a musical instrument (no repeats):

1) My Guitar Wants To Kill Your Mama (MoI)
2) The Piano Has Been Drinking (Not Me) (Tom Waits)
3) Blow Your Trumpets Gabriel (Behemoth)
4) Tubas In The Moonlight (Bonzo Dog Band)
5) Bang the Drum All Day (Todd Rundgren)
6) Flute Salad (Gong)
7) Mandolin Wind (Rod Stewart)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Girls and Boys (Blur)
2) Girls Just Want to Have Fun (Cindy Lauper)
3) Girls on Film (Duran Duran)
4) Girl, You'll Be A Woman Soon (Neil Diamond)


----------



## SanAntone

New in-between theme: titles include a musical instrument (no repeats):

1) My Guitar Wants To Kill Your Mama (MoI)
2) The Piano Has Been Drinking (Not Me) (Tom Waits)
3) Blow Your Trumpets Gabriel (Behemoth)
4) Tubas In The Moonlight (Bonzo Dog Band)
5) Bang the Drum All Day (Todd Rundgren)
6) Flute Salad (Gong)
7) Mandolin Wind (Rod Stewart)
8) Dueling Banjos (Eric Weissberg and Steve Mandell)


----------



## Jay

New in-between theme: titles include a musical instrument (no repeats):

1) My Guitar Wants To Kill Your Mama (MoI)
2) The Piano Has Been Drinking (Not Me) (Tom Waits)
3) Blow Your Trumpets Gabriel (Behemoth)
4) Tubas In The Moonlight (Bonzo Dog Band)
5) Bang the Drum All Day (Todd Rundgren)
6) Flute Salad (Gong)
7) Mandolin Wind (Rod Stewart)
8) Dueling Banjos (Eric Weissberg and Steve Mandell)
9) Gimme Dat Harp, Boy (Captain Beefheart)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in-between theme: titles include a musical instrument (no repeats):

1) My Guitar Wants To Kill Your Mama (MoI)
2) The Piano Has Been Drinking (Not Me) (Tom Waits)
3) Blow Your Trumpets Gabriel (Behemoth)
4) Tubas In The Moonlight (Bonzo Dog Band)
5) Bang the Drum All Day (Todd Rundgren)
6) Flute Salad (Gong)
7) Mandolin Wind (Rod Stewart)
8) Dueling Banjos (Eric Weissberg and Steve Mandell)
9) Gimme Dat Harp, Boy (Captain Beefheart)
10) Violin (Kate Bush)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in-between theme: titles with the word street

1) Street of Dreams (Rainbow)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: titles with the word street

1) Street of Dreams (Rainbow)
2) Dancing In The Street ( David Bowie and Mick Jagger)


----------



## Jay

New in-between theme: titles with the word street

1) Street of Dreams (Rainbow)
2) Dancing In The Street (David Bowie and Mick Jagger)
3) The House, The Street, The Room (Gentle Giant)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme: titles with the word street

1) Street of Dreams (Rainbow)
2) Dancing In The Street (David Bowie and Mick Jagger)
3) The House, The Street, The Room (Gentle Giant) 
4) Street Spirit [Fade Out] (Radiohead)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Girls and Boys (Blur)
*2) Girls Girls Girls (Sailor)*
3) Girls Just Want to Have Fun (Cindy Lauper)
4) Girls on Film (Duran Duran)


----------



## Jay

New in-between theme: titles with the word street

1) Street of Dreams (Rainbow)
2) Dancing In The Street (David Bowie and Mick Jagger)
3) The House, The Street, The Room (Gentle Giant)
4) Street Spirit [Fade Out] (Radiohead)
5) Street Rat (Humble Pie)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: titles with the word street

1) Street of Dreams (Rainbow)
2) Dancing In The Street (David Bowie and Mick Jagger)
3) The House, The Street, The Room (Gentle Giant)
4) Street Spirit [Fade Out] (Radiohead)
5) Street Rat (Humble Pie)
6) Where The Streets Have No Name ( U2)


----------



## Jay

New in-between theme: titles with the word street

1) Street of Dreams (Rainbow)
2) Dancing In The Street (David Bowie and Mick Jagger)
3) The House, The Street, The Room (Gentle Giant)
4) Street Spirit [Fade Out] (Radiohead)
5) Street Rat (Humble Pie)
6) Where The Streets Have No Name ( U2)
7) Baker Street Muse (Jethro Tull)


----------



## pianozach

New in-between theme: titles with the word street

1) Street of Dreams (Rainbow)
2) Dancing In The Street (David Bowie and Mick Jagger)
3) The House, The Street, The Room (Gentle Giant)
4) Street Spirit [Fade Out] (Radiohead)
5) Street Rat (Humble Pie)
6) Where The Streets Have No Name ( U2)
7) Baker Street Muse (Jethro Tull)
8) When My Sugar Walks Down The Street (The Four Freshmen)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Girls and Boys (Blur)
2) Girls Girls Girls (Sailor)
3) Girls Just Want to Have Fun (Cindy Lauper)
4) Girls on Film (Duran Duran)
5) _*Girls on the **Bus*_ (Kate Jacobs)


----------



## Jay

New in-between theme: titles with the word street

1) Street of Dreams (Rainbow)
2) Dancing In The Street (David Bowie and Mick Jagger)
3) The House, The Street, The Room (Gentle Giant)
4) Street Spirit [Fade Out] (Radiohead)
5) Street Rat (Humble Pie)
6) Where The Streets Have No Name ( U2)
7) Baker Street Muse (Jethro Tull)
8) When My Sugar Walks Down The Street (The Four Freshmen)
9) Love Street (Doors)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme: titles with the word street

1) Street of Dreams (Rainbow)
2) Dancing In The Street (David Bowie and Mick Jagger)
3) The House, The Street, The Room (Gentle Giant)
4) Street Spirit [Fade Out] (Radiohead)
5) Street Rat (Humble Pie)
6) Where The Streets Have No Name ( U2)
7) Baker Street Muse (Jethro Tull)
8) When My Sugar Walks Down The Street (The Four Freshmen) 
9) Love Street (Doors) 
10) Baker Street (Gerry Rafferty)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Girls and Boys (Blur)
2) Girls Girls Girls (Sailor)
3) Girls Just Want to Have Fun (Cindy Lauper)
4) Girls on Film (Duran Duran)
5) Girls on the Bus (Kate Jacobs) 
6) Give a little bit (Supertramp)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme: anything to do with the beach

1) Sand in your shoes (Al Stewart)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: anything to do with the beach

1) Sand in your shoes (Al Stewart)
2) On The Beach ( Cliff Richard)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New in-between theme: anything to do with the beach

1) Sand in your shoes (Al Stewart)
2) On The Beach ( Cliff Richard)
3) Rockaway Beach (Ramones)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme: anything to do with the beach

1) Sand in your shoes (Al Stewart)
2) On The Beach ( Cliff Richard)
3) Rockaway Beach (Ramones) 
4) Beach baby (First Class)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: anything to do with the beach

1) Sand in your shoes (Al Stewart)
2) On The Beach ( Cliff Richard)
3) Rockaway Beach (Ramones) 
4) Beach baby (First Class)
5) 13 Beaches ( Lana Del Rey)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme: anything to do with the beach

1) Sand in your shoes (Al Stewart)
2) On The Beach ( Cliff Richard)
3) Rockaway Beach (Ramones)
4) Beach baby (First Class)
5) 13 Beaches ( Lana Del Rey) 
6) Itsy-bitsy teenie-weenie yellow polka dot bikini (Brian Hyland)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in-between theme: anything to do with the beach

1) Sand in your shoes (Al Stewart)
2) On The Beach ( Cliff Richard)
3) Rockaway Beach (Ramones)
4) Beach baby (First Class)
5) 13 Beaches ( Lana Del Rey)
6) Itsy-bitsy teenie-weenie yellow polka dot bikini (Brian Hyland)
7) California Gurls (Katy Perry)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Girls and Boys (Blur)
2) Girls Girls Girls (Sailor)
3) Girls Just Want to Have Fun (Cindy Lauper)
4) Girls on Film (Duran Duran)
5) Girls on the Bus (Kate Jacobs)
6) Give a little bit (Supertramp)
7) Give Me Love (Give Me Peace On Earth) (George Harrison)


----------



## MrNobody

New in-between theme: anything to do with the beach

1) Sand in your shoes (Al Stewart)
2) On The Beach ( Cliff Richard)
3) Rockaway Beach (Ramones)
4) Beach baby (First Class)
5) 13 Beaches ( Lana Del Rey)
6) Itsy-bitsy teenie-weenie yellow polka dot bikini (Brian Hyland)
7) California Gurls (Katy Perry) 
8) Surf City (Jan and Dean)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme: anything to do with the beach

1) Sand in your shoes (Al Stewart)
2) On The Beach ( Cliff Richard)
3) Rockaway Beach (Ramones)
4) Beach baby (First Class)
5) 13 Beaches ( Lana Del Rey)
6) Itsy-bitsy teenie-weenie yellow polka dot bikini (Brian Hyland)
7) California Gurls (Katy Perry)
8) Surf City (Jan and Dean) 
9) Summer [the first time] (Bobby Goldsboro)

_Then we walked for a mile to the sea
We sat on the sand
And a boy took her hand
But I saw the sun rise as a man_


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Girls and Boys (Blur)
2) Girls Girls Girls (Sailor)
3) Girls Just Want to Have Fun (Cindy Lauper)
4) Girls on Film (Duran Duran)
5) Girls on the Bus (Kate Jacobs)
6) Give a little bit (Supertramp)
7) Give me hope Joanna (Eddy Grant)
8) Give Me Love (Give Me Peace On Earth) (George Harrison)


----------



## MrNobody

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

*1) Girl Happy (Elvis Presley)*
2) Girls and Boys (Blur)
3) Girls Girls Girls (Sailor)
4) Girls Just Want to Have Fun (Cindy Lauper)
5) Girls on Film (Duran Duran)
6) Girls on the Bus (Kate Jacobs)
7) Give a little bit (Supertramp)
8) Give me hope Joanna (Eddy Grant)
9) Give Me Love (Give Me Peace On Earth) (George Harrison)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in-between theme: anything to do with the beach

1) Sand in your shoes (Al Stewart)
2) On The Beach ( Cliff Richard)
3) Rockaway Beach (Ramones)
4) Beach baby (First Class)
5) 13 Beaches ( Lana Del Rey)
6) Itsy-bitsy teenie-weenie yellow polka dot bikini (Brian Hyland)
7) California Gurls (Katy Perry)
8) Surf City (Jan and Dean)
9) Summer [the first time] (Bobby Goldsboro)
10) Pulling Mussels (From the Shell) (Squeeze)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: anything to do with the beach

1) Sand in your shoes (Al Stewart)
2) On The Beach ( Cliff Richard)
3) Rockaway Beach (Ramones)
4) Beach baby (First Class)
5) 13 Beaches ( Lana Del Rey)
6) Itsy-bitsy teenie-weenie yellow polka dot bikini (Brian Hyland)
7) California Gurls (Katy Perry)
8) Surf City (Jan and Dean) 
9) Summer [the first time] (Bobby Goldsboro)
10) Pulling Mussels (From the Shell) (Squeeze)
I was to late, sorry


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Girl Happy (Elvis Presley)
2) Girls and Boys (Blur)
3) Girls Girls Girls (Sailor)
4) Girls Just Want to Have Fun (Cindy Lauper)
5) Girls on Film (Duran Duran)
6) Girls on the Bus (Kate Jacobs)
7) Give a little bit (Supertramp)
8) Give me hope Joanna (Eddy Grant)
9) Give Me Love (Give Me Peace On Earth) (George Harrison)
10. Give Me Novacaine (Green Day)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in-between theme: up for grabs


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Give Me One Good Reason (Blink 182)


----------



## Shaughnessy

*New in-between theme - "All Andys All The Time!"
*
Any artist or song title named with any variation of "Andy"

or any group member named with any variation of "Andy"

Name the group member after the group name.

1) I Just Want To Be Your Everything (Andy Gibb)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Give Me One Good Reason (Blink 182) 
2) Give up your guns (Buoys)


----------



## MrNobody

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

*1) Gimme gimme gimme (ABBA)*
2) Give Me One Good Reason (Blink 182)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Gimme Gimme Gimme (ABBA)
2) Give "Em Hell, Kid (My Chemical Romance)
3) Give Me One Good Reason (Blink 182)
4) Give up your guns (Buoys)


----------



## Shaughnessy

MrNobody said:


> Continuing with the G's...
> 
> Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
> Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).
> 
> *1) Gimme gimme gimme (ABBA)*
> 2) Give Me One Good Reason (Blink 182)


Haven't almost all of these been already played earlier?

I'm certain that I saw both "Girl Happy" (Elvis Presley) above and this ABBA tune played before.

Dude, you're kind of straying too far from the alphabetical listing that is currently being played.


----------



## Art Rock

The ABBA tune definitely has been used.

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Give "Em Hell, Kid (My Chemical Romance)
_2) Give it up (KC and the Sunshine Band)_
3) Give Me One Good Reason (Blink 182)
4) Give up your guns (Buoys)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Give "Em Hell, Kid (My Chemical Romance)
2) Give it up (KC and the Sunshine Band)
3) Give Me One Good Reason (Blink 182)
4) Give Peace A Chance (John Lennon)
5) Give up your guns (Buoys)


----------



## MrNobody

Sunburst Finish said:


> Haven't almost all of these been already played earlier?
> 
> I'm certain that I saw both "Girl Happy" (Elvis Presley) above and this ABBA tune played before.
> 
> Dude, you're kind of straying too far from the alphabetical listing that is currently being played.


You are right. I must re-read the instructions and check out my slipping quality control.


----------



## Rogerx

*New in-between theme - "All Andys All The Time!"
*
Any artist or song title named with any variation of "Andy"

or any group member named with any variation of "Andy"

Name the group member after the group name.

1) I Just Want To Be Your Everything (Andy Gibb)
2) (Where Do I Begin) LOVE STORY ( Andy Williams)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme - "All Andys All The Time!"

Any artist or song title named with any variation of "Andy"

or any group member named with any variation of "Andy"

Name the group member after the group name.

1) I Just Want To Be Your Everything (Andy Gibb)
2) (Where Do I Begin) LOVE STORY ( Andy Williams) 
3) The Ballroom Blitz (The Sweet, Andy Scott)


----------



## SanAntone

New in-between theme - "All Andys All The Time!"

Any artist or song title named with any variation of "Andy"

or any group member named with any variation of "Andy"

Name the group member after the group name.

1) I Just Want To Be Your Everything (Andy Gibb)
2) (Where Do I Begin) LOVE STORY ( Andy Williams)
3) The Ballroom Blitz (The Sweet, Andy Scott)
4) Your Dictionary (Andy Partridge, XTC)


----------



## MrNobody

New in-between theme - "All Andys All The Time!"

Any artist or song title named with any variation of "Andy"

or any group member named with any variation of "Andy"

Name the group member after the group name.

1) I Just Want To Be Your Everything (Andy Gibb)
2) (Where Do I Begin) LOVE STORY ( Andy Williams)
3) The Ballroom Blitz (The Sweet, Andy Scott)
4) Your Dictionary (Andy Partridge, XTC) 
5) Tragedy (Hanoi Rocks, "Andy McCoy")


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme - "All Andys All The Time!"

Any artist or song title named with any variation of "Andy"

or any group member named with any variation of "Andy"

Name the group member after the group name.

1) I Just Want To Be Your Everything (Andy Gibb)
2) (Where Do I Begin) LOVE STORY ( Andy Williams)
3) The Ballroom Blitz (The Sweet, Andy Scott)
4) Your Dictionary (Andy Partridge, XTC)
5) Tragedy (Hanoi Rocks, "Andy McCoy") 
6) Virginia Plane (Roxy Music, Andy Mackay)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in-between theme - "All Andys All The Time!"

Any artist or song title named with any variation of "Andy"

or any group member named with any variation of "Andy"

Name the group member after the group name.

1) I Just Want To Be Your Everything (Andy Gibb)
2) (Where Do I Begin) LOVE STORY ( Andy Williams)
3) The Ballroom Blitz (The Sweet, Andy Scott)
4) Your Dictionary (Andy Partridge, XTC)
5) Tragedy (Hanoi Rocks, "Andy McCoy")
6) Virginia Plane (Roxy Music, Andy Mackay)
7) Andy Warhol (David Bowie)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Give "Em Hell, Kid (My Chemical Romance)
2) Give it up (KC and the Sunshine Band)
3) Give Me One Good Reason (Blink 182)
*4) Give Me the Night (George Benson)*
5) Give Peace A Chance (John Lennon)
6) Give up your guns (Buoys)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in-between theme - "All Andys All The Time!"

Any artist or song title named with any variation of "Andy"

or any group member named with any variation of "Andy"

Name the group member after the group name.

1) I Just Want To Be Your Everything (Andy Gibb)
2) (Where Do I Begin) LOVE STORY ( Andy Williams)
3) The Ballroom Blitz (The Sweet, Andy Scott)
4) Your Dictionary (Andy Partridge, XTC)
5) Tragedy (Hanoi Rocks, "Andy McCoy")
6) Virginia Plane (Roxy Music, Andy Mackay)
7) Andy Warhol (David Bowie)
8) Eyes of a Stranger (Andy Summers)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme - "All Andys All The Time!"

Any artist or song title named with any variation of "Andy"

or any group member named with any variation of "Andy"

Name the group member after the group name.

1) I Just Want To Be Your Everything (Andy Gibb)
2) (Where Do I Begin) LOVE STORY ( Andy Williams)
3) The Ballroom Blitz (The Sweet, Andy Scott)
4) Your Dictionary (Andy Partridge, XTC)
5) Tragedy (Hanoi Rocks, "Andy McCoy")
6) Virginia Plane (Roxy Music, Andy Mackay)
7) True Original (Andy Bell (singer)Erasure, this with Dave Audé ( corrected board, Andy must be artist name)


----------



## Art Rock

Please read carefully before correcting...

Correct board:



New in-between theme - "All Andys All The Time!"

Any artist or song title named with any variation of "Andy"

or any group member named with any variation of "Andy"

Name the group member after the group name.

1) I Just Want To Be Your Everything (Andy Gibb)
2) (Where Do I Begin) LOVE STORY ( Andy Williams)
3) The Ballroom Blitz (The Sweet, Andy Scott)
4) Your Dictionary (Andy Partridge, XTC)
5) Tragedy (Hanoi Rocks, "Andy McCoy")
6) Virginia Plane (Roxy Music, Andy Mackay)
7) Andy Warhol (David Bowie)
8) Eyes of a Stranger (Andy Summers) 
9) True Original (Andy Bell (singer)Erasure)


----------



## SanAntone

New in-between theme - "All Andys All The Time!"

Any artist or song title named with any variation of "Andy"

or any group member named with any variation of "Andy"

Name the group member after the group name.

1) I Just Want To Be Your Everything (Andy Gibb)
2) (Where Do I Begin) LOVE STORY ( Andy Williams)
3) The Ballroom Blitz (The Sweet, Andy Scott)
4) Your Dictionary (Andy Partridge, XTC)
5) Tragedy (Hanoi Rocks, "Andy McCoy")
6) Virginia Plane (Roxy Music, Andy Mackay)
7) Andy Warhol (David Bowie)
8) Eyes of a Stranger (Andy Summers)
9) True Original (Andy Bell (singer)Erasure)
10) The Fishin' Hole (theme to The Andy Griffith Show) (Andy Griffith)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Give "Em Hell, Kid (My Chemical Romance)
2) Give it up (KC and the Sunshine Band)
3) _*Give Me Love, Give Me Life*_ (Roger Hodgson)
4) Give Me One Good Reason (Blink 182)
5) Give Me the Night (George Benson)
6) Give Peace A Chance (John Lennon)
7) Give up your guns (Buoys)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Give "Em Hell, Kid (My Chemical Romance)
2) Give it up (KC and the Sunshine Band)
3) Give Me Love, Give Me Life (Roger Hodgson)
4) Give Me One Good Reason (Blink 182)
5) Give Me the Night (George Benson)
6) Give Peace A Chance (John Lennon)
7) Give up your guns (Buoys) 
8) Giving it all away (Roger Daltrey)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Give "Em Hell, Kid (My Chemical Romance)
2) Give it up (KC and the Sunshine Band)
3) Give Me Love, Give Me Life (Roger Hodgson)
4) Give Me One Good Reason (Blink 182)
5) Give Me the Night (George Benson)
6) Give Peace A Chance (John Lennon)
7) Give up your guns (Buoys)
8) Giving it all away (Roger Daltrey)
9) Giving That Heaven Away (Jackson Browne)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Give "Em Hell, Kid (My Chemical Romance)
2) Give it up (KC and the Sunshine Band)
3) Give Me Love, Give Me Life (Roger Hodgson)
4) Give Me One Good Reason (Blink 182)
5) Give Me the Night (George Benson)
6) Give Peace A Chance (John Lennon)
7) Give up your guns (Buoys)
8) Giving it all away (Roger Daltrey)
9) Giving That Heaven Away (Jackson Browne)
10) Givin' Up Food For Funk (Bernard Purdie)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Glad (Traffic)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Deleted post ..................................


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Glad (Traffic)
2) Glad All Over (The Dave Clark Five)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Glad (Traffic) 
2) Glad all over (Dave Clark Five)
3) Glittering Prize (Simple Minds)


----------



## pianozach

New in-between theme - "More", in the title.

1) The More We Live - Let Go (Yes)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme - "More", in the title.

1) The More We Live - Let Go (Yes) 
2) I want some more (Colin Blunstone)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Glad (Traffic) 
2) Glad all over (Dave Clark Five)
3) *Glad to Be Unhappy* (The Mamas & The Papas)
4) Glittering Prize (Simple Minds)


----------



## pianozach

New in-between theme - "More", in the title.

1) The More We Live - Let Go (Yes) 
2) I want some more (Colin Blunstone) 
3) More (Theme from Mondo Cane) - (Andy Williams)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in-between theme - "More", in the title.

1) The More We Live - Let Go (Yes)
2) I want some more (Colin Blunstone)
3) More (Theme from Mondo Cane) - (Andy Williams)
4) More, More, More (Andrea True Connection) - Triple Bonus Points!


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme - "More", in the title.

1) The More We Live - Let Go (Yes)
2) I want some more (Colin Blunstone)
3) More (Theme from Mondo Cane) - (Andy Williams)
4) More, More, More (Andrea True Connection) - Triple Bonus Points! 
5) More than a feeling (Boston)


----------



## Azol

New in-between theme - "More", in the title.

1) The More We Live - Let Go (Yes)
2) I want some more (Colin Blunstone)
3) More (Theme from Mondo Cane) - (Andy Williams)
4) More, More, More (Andrea True Connection) - Triple Bonus Points!
5) More than a feeling (Boston) 
6) One More Red Nightmare (King Crimson)


----------



## Jay

New in-between theme - "More", in the title.

1) The More We Live - Let Go (Yes)
2) I want some more (Colin Blunstone)
3) More (Theme from Mondo Cane) - (Andy Williams)
4) More, More, More (Andrea True Connection) - Triple Bonus Points!
5) More than a feeling (Boston)
6) One More Red Nightmare (KC)
7) Andmoreagain (Love)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in-between theme - "More", in the title.

1) The More We Live - Let Go (Yes)
2) I want some more (Colin Blunstone)
3) More (Theme from Mondo Cane) - (Andy Williams)
4) More, More, More (Andrea True Connection) - Triple Bonus Points!
5) More than a feeling (Boston)
6) One More Red Nightmare (KC)
7) Andmoreagain (Love)
8) More Than A Woman (The Bee Gees)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Glad (Traffic)
2) Glad all over (Dave Clark Five)
3) Glad to Be Unhappy (The Mamas & The Papas)
 4) Glittering Prize (Simple Minds) 
5) Gloria (U2)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Glad (Traffic)
2) Glad all over (Dave Clark Five)
3) Glad To Be Gay (Tom Robinson Band)
4) Glad to Be Unhappy (The Mamas & The Papas)
5) Glittering Prize (Simple Minds)
6) Gloria (U2)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Glad (Traffic)
2) Glad all over (Dave Clark Five)
3) Glad To Be Gay (Tom Robinson Band)
4) Glad to Be Unhappy (The Mamas & The Papas)
5) *Glass Onion* (The Beatles)
5) Glittering Prize (Simple Minds)
6) Gloria (U2)


----------



## Jay

New in-between theme - "More", in the title.

1) The More We Live - Let Go (Yes)
2) I want some more (Colin Blunstone)
3) More (Theme from Mondo Cane) - (Andy Williams)
4) More, More, More (Andrea True Connection) - Triple Bonus Points!
5) More than a feeling (Boston)
6) One More Red Nightmare (KC)
7) Andmoreagain (Love)
8) More Than A Woman (The Bee Gees)
9) Still, There'll Be More (Procol Harum)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in-between theme - "More", in the title.

1) The More We Live - Let Go (Yes)
2) I want some more (Colin Blunstone)
3) More (Theme from Mondo Cane) - (Andy Williams)
4) More, More, More (Andrea True Connection) - Triple Bonus Points!
5) More than a feeling (Boston)
6) One More Red Nightmare (KC)
7) Andmoreagain (Love)
8) More Than A Woman (The Bee Gees)
9) Still, There'll Be More (Procol Harum)
10) More Than This (Roxy Music)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New In-Between Theme - "Is Everybody Hap-Hap-Happy?" - All things "happy" - song titles or lyrics...

1) Happy Birthday (Altered Images)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Glad (Traffic)
2) Glad all over (Dave Clark Five)
3) Glad To Be Gay (Tom Robinson Band)
4) Glad to Be Unhappy (The Mamas & The Papas)
*5) Glamorous Profession (Steely Dan)*
6) Glass Onion (The Beatles)
7) Glittering Prize (Simple Minds)
8) Gloria (U2)


----------



## Jay

New In-Between Theme - "Is Everybody Hap-Hap-Happy?" - All things "happy" - song titles or lyrics...

1) Happy Birthday (Altered Images)
2) Happy With What You Have To Be Happy With (King Crimson)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New In-Between Theme - "Is Everybody Hap-Hap-Happy?" - All things "happy" - song titles or lyrics...

1) Happy Birthday (Altered Images)
2) Happy With What You Have To Be Happy With (King Crimson)
3) Birthday (The Beatles)

_"I'm glad it's your birthday
Happy birthday to you"_


----------



## Art Rock

New In-Between Theme - "Is Everybody Hap-Hap-Happy?" - All things "happy" - song titles or lyrics...

1) Happy Birthday (Altered Images)
2) Happy With What You Have To Be Happy With (King Crimson)
3) Birthday (The Beatles)
4) Happy (Carpenters)


----------



## MrNobody

New In-Between Theme - "Is Everybody Hap-Hap-Happy?" - All things "happy" - song titles or lyrics...

1) Happy Birthday (Altered Images)
2) Happy With What You Have To Be Happy With (King Crimson)
3) Birthday (The Beatles)
4) Happy Nation (Ace of Base)


----------



## Art Rock

New In-Between Theme - "Is Everybody Hap-Hap-Happy?" - All things "happy" - song titles or lyrics...

1) Happy Birthday (Altered Images)
2) Happy With What You Have To Be Happy With (King Crimson)
3) Birthday (The Beatles)
4) Happy (Carpenters) 
5) Happy Nation (Ace of Base)
6) Happy together (Turtles)


----------



## Jay

New In-Between Theme - "Is Everybody Hap-Hap-Happy?" - All things "happy" - song titles or lyrics...

1) Happy Birthday (Altered Images)
2) Happy With What You Have To Be Happy With (King Crimson)
3) Birthday (The Beatles)
4) Happiness Is A Warm Gun (Beatles)


----------



## Art Rock

New In-Between Theme - "Is Everybody Hap-Hap-Happy?" - All things "happy" - song titles or lyrics...

1) Happy Birthday (Altered Images)
2) Happy With What You Have To Be Happy With (King Crimson)
3) Birthday (The Beatles)
4) Happy (Carpenters)
5) Happy Nation (Ace of Base)
6) Happy together (Turtles) 
7) Happiness Is A Warm Gun (Beatles)
8) Is everybody happy? (Jackpot)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New In-Between Theme - "Is Everybody Hap-Hap-Happy?" - All things "happy" - song titles or lyrics...

1) Happy Birthday (Altered Images)
2) Happy With What You Have To Be Happy With (King Crimson)
3) Birthday (The Beatles)
4) Happy (Carpenters)
5) Happy Nation (Ace of Base)
6) Happy together (Turtles)
7) Happiness Is A Warm Gun (Beatles)
8) Is everybody happy? (Jackpot)
9) Happy (The Rolling Stones)


----------



## Art Rock

New In-Between Theme - "Is Everybody Hap-Hap-Happy?" - All things "happy" - song titles or lyrics...

1) Happy Birthday (Altered Images)
2) Happy With What You Have To Be Happy With (King Crimson)
3) Birthday (The Beatles)
4) Happy (Carpenters)
5) Happy Nation (Ace of Base)
6) Happy together (Turtles)
7) Happiness Is A Warm Gun (Beatles)
8) Is everybody happy? (Jackpot)
9) Happy (The Rolling Stones) 
10) Don't worry be happy (Bobby McFerrin)


----------



## Art Rock

New In-Between Theme: Up. The word 'up' must be in the title as such.

1) Get up stand up (Bob Marley and the Wailers)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New In-Between Theme: Up. The word 'up' must be in the title as such.

1) Get up stand up (Bob Marley and the Wailers)
2) Stir It Up (Bob Marley and the Wailers)


----------



## MrNobody

New In-Between Theme: Up. The word 'up' must be in the title as such.

1) Get up stand up (Bob Marley and the Wailers)
2) Stir It Up (Bob Marley and the Wailers) 
3) Up around the bend (CCR)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New In-Between Theme: Up. The word 'up' must be in the title as such.

1) Get up stand up (Bob Marley and the Wailers)
2) Stir It Up (Bob Marley and the Wailers)
3) Up around the bend (CCR)
4) Never Gonna Give You Up (Rick Astley) - Triple Bonus Points!


----------



## pianozach

New In-Between Theme: Up. The word 'up' must be in the title as such.

1) Get up stand up (Bob Marley and the Wailers)
2) Stir It Up (Bob Marley and the Wailers)
3) Up around the bend (CCR)
4) Never Gonna Give You Up (Rick Astley) - Triple Bonus Points!
5) You Raise Me Up (Josh Groban)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Glad (Traffic)
2) Glad all over (Dave Clark Five)
3) Glad To Be Gay (Tom Robinson Band)
4) Glad to Be Unhappy (The Mamas & The Papas)
5) Glamorous Profession (Steely Dan)
6) Glass Onion (The Beatles)
7) *Glitter Gulch* (Elvis Costello)
7) Glittering Prize (Simple Minds)
8) Gloria (U2)


----------



## Jay

New In-Between Theme: Up. The word 'up' must be in the title as such.

1) Get up stand up (Bob Marley and the Wailers)
2) Stir It Up (Bob Marley and the Wailers)
3) Up around the bend (CCR)
4) Never Gonna Give You Up (Rick Astley) - Triple Bonus Points!
5) You Raise Me Up (Josh Groban)
6) Up, Up and Away (5th Dimension)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New In-Between Theme: Up. The word 'up' must be in the title as such.

1) Get up stand up (Bob Marley and the Wailers)
2) Stir It Up (Bob Marley and the Wailers)
3) Up around the bend (CCR)
4) Never Gonna Give You Up (Rick Astley) - Triple Bonus Points!
5) You Raise Me Up (Josh Groban)
6) Up, Up and Away (5th Dimension)
7) Build Me Up Buttercup (The Foundations)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Glad (Traffic)
2) Glad all over (Dave Clark Five)
3) Glad To Be Gay (Tom Robinson Band)
4) Glad to Be Unhappy (The Mamas & The Papas)
5) Glamorous Profession (Steely Dan)
6) Glass Onion (The Beatles)
7) Glitter and Gold (The Everly Brothers)
8) Glitter Gulch (Elvis Costello)
9) Glittering Prize (Simple Minds)
10) Gloria (U2)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Glamourous Girls (Alice In Chains)


----------



## MrNobody

New In-Between Theme: Up. The word 'up' must be in the title as such.

1) Get up stand up (Bob Marley and the Wailers)
2) Stir It Up (Bob Marley and the Wailers)
3) Up around the bend (CCR)
4) Never Gonna Give You Up (Rick Astley) - Triple Bonus Points!
5) You Raise Me Up (Josh Groban)
6) Up, Up and Away (5th Dimension)
7) Build Me Up Buttercup (The Foundations) 
8) Up where we belong (Joe Cocker)


----------



## pianozach

New In-Between Theme: Up. The word 'up' must be in the title as such.

1) Get up stand up (Bob Marley and the Wailers)
2) Stir It Up (Bob Marley and the Wailers)
3) Up around the bend (CCR)
4) Never Gonna Give You Up (Rick Astley) - Triple Bonus Points!
5) You Raise Me Up (Josh Groban)
6) Up, Up and Away (5th Dimension)
7) Build Me Up Buttercup (The Foundations)
8) Up where we belong (Joe Cocker)
9) Up The Khyber (Pink Floyd)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Glamourous Girls (Alice In Chains)
2) _*Glory Row*_ (Jethro Tull)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New In-Between Theme: Up. The word 'up' must be in the title as such.

1) Get up stand up (Bob Marley and the Wailers)
2) Stir It Up (Bob Marley and the Wailers)
3) Up around the bend (CCR)
4) Never Gonna Give You Up (Rick Astley) - Triple Bonus Points!
5) You Raise Me Up (Josh Groban)
6) Up, Up and Away (5th Dimension)
7) Build Me Up Buttercup (The Foundations)
8) Up where we belong (Joe Cocker)
9) Up The Khyber (Pink Floyd)
10) Up On Cripple Creek (The Band)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Glamourous Girls (Alice In Chains)
2) Glass Spider (David Bowie)
3) Glory Row (Jethro Tull)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New In-Between Theme - Songs That Change Tempo At Some Point In The Tune...

1) I've Seen All Good People (Yes)


----------



## MrNobody

New In-Between Theme - Songs That Change Tempo At Some Point In The Tune...

1) I've Seen All Good People (Yes) 
2) A day in the life (The Beatles)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New In-Between Theme - Songs That Change Tempo At Some Point In The Tune...

1) I've Seen All Good People (Yes) 
2) A day in the life (The Beatles)
3) On the Radio (Donna Summer)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Glamourous Girls (Alice In Chains)
2) Glass Spider (David Bowie)
*3) Glass Teeth (Living Colour)*
4) Glory Row (Jethro Tull)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Glamourous Girls (Alice In Chains)
2) Glass Spider (David Bowie)
3) Glass Teeth (Living Colour)
4) *Glisten* (James McCartney)
5) Glory Row (Jethro Tull)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Glamourous Girls (Alice In Chains)
2) Glass Spider (David Bowie)
3) Glass Teeth (Living Colour)
4) Glisten (James McCartney)
*5) Glorious (Lida Husik)*
6) Glory Row (Jethro Tull)


----------



## cougarjuno

New In-Between Theme - Songs That Change Tempo At Some Point In The Tune...

1) I've Seen All Good People (Yes)
2) A day in the life (The Beatles)
3) On the Radio (Donna Summer)
4) Easter (Marillion)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New In-Between Theme - Songs That Change Tempo At Some Point In The Tune...

1) I've Seen All Good People (Yes)
2) A day in the life (The Beatles)
3) On the Radio (Donna Summer)
4) Easter (Marillion)
5) Suite: Judy Blue Eyes (Crosby, Stills, & Nash)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Glamourous Girls (Alice In Chains)
2) Glass Spider (David Bowie)
3) Glass Teeth (Living Colour)
4) Glisten (James McCartney)
5) Glorious (Lida Husik)
6) Glory Days (Bruce Springsteen)
7) Glory Row (Jethro Tull)


----------



## Rogerx

New In-Between Theme - Songs That Change Tempo At Some Point In The Tune...

1) I've Seen All Good People (Yes)
2) A day in the life (The Beatles)
3) On the Radio (Donna Summer)
4) Easter (Marillion)
5) Suite: Judy Blue Eyes (Crosby, Stills, & Nash)
6) Fingertips (They Might Be Giants)


----------



## Art Rock

New In-Between Theme - Songs That Change Tempo At Some Point In The Tune...

1) I've Seen All Good People (Yes)
2) A day in the life (The Beatles)
3) On the Radio (Donna Summer)
4) Easter (Marillion)
5) Suite: Judy Blue Eyes (Crosby, Stills, & Nash)
6) Fingertips (They Might Be Giants) 
7) Oh well (Fleetwood Mac)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Glamourous Girls (Alice In Chains)
2) Glass Spider (David Bowie)
3) Glass Teeth (Living Colour)
4) Glisten (James McCartney)
5) Glorious (Lida Husik)
6) Glory Days (Bruce Springsteen)
7) Glory Row (Jethro Tull) 
8) God only knows (Beach Boys)


----------



## Jay

New In-Between Theme - Songs That Change Tempo At Some Point In The Tune...

1) I've Seen All Good People (Yes)
2) A day in the life (The Beatles)
3) On the Radio (Donna Summer)
4) Easter (Marillion)
5) Suite: Judy Blue Eyes (Crosby, Stills, & Nash)
6) Fingertips (They Might Be Giants)
7) Baba O'Riley (The Who)


----------



## Art Rock

Correction:



New In-Between Theme - Songs That Change Tempo At Some Point In The Tune...

1) I've Seen All Good People (Yes)
2) A day in the life (The Beatles)
3) On the Radio (Donna Summer)
4) Easter (Marillion)
5) Suite: Judy Blue Eyes (Crosby, Stills, & Nash)
6) Fingertips (They Might Be Giants)
7) Oh well (Fleetwood Mac)
8) Baba O'Riley (The Who)


----------



## pianozach

New In-Between Theme - Songs That Change Tempo At Some Point In The Tune...

1) I've Seen All Good People (Yes)
2) A day in the life (The Beatles)
3) On the Radio (Donna Summer)
4) Easter (Marillion)
5) Suite: Judy Blue Eyes (Crosby, Stills, & Nash)
6) Fingertips (They Might Be Giants)
7) Oh well (Fleetwood Mac)
8) Baba O'Riley (The Who)
9) Beep Beep (Little Nash Rambler) (The Playmates)


----------



## Jay

New In-Between Theme - Songs That Change Tempo At Some Point In The Tune...

1) I've Seen All Good People (Yes)
2) A day in the life (The Beatles)
3) On the Radio (Donna Summer)
4) Easter (Marillion)
5) Suite: Judy Blue Eyes (Crosby, Stills, & Nash)
6) Fingertips (They Might Be Giants)
7) Oh well (Fleetwood Mac)
8) Baba O'Riley (The Who)
9) Beep Beep (Little Nash Rambler) (The Playmates)
10) On Reflection (Gentle Giant)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Glamourous Girls (Alice In Chains)
2) Glass Spider (David Bowie)
3) Glass Teeth (Living Colour)
4) Glisten (James McCartney)
5) Glorious (Lida Husik)
6) Glory Days (Bruce Springsteen)
7) Glory Row (Jethro Tull) 
8) *Go And Say Goodbye* (Buffalo Springfield)
9) God only knows (Beach Boys)


----------



## Jay

New in-between theme: songs that begin with a drums introduction:

1) Dancing Madly Backwards (Captain Beyond)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme: songs that begin with a drums introduction:

1) Dancing Madly Backwards (Captain Beyond) 
2) Dance with the devil (Cozy Powell)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: songs that begin with a drums introduction:

1) Dancing Madly Backwards (Captain Beyond) 
2) Dance with the devil (Cozy Powell)
3) Honky Tonk Women (The Rolling Stones)


----------



## pianozach

New in-between theme: songs that begin with a drums introduction:

1) Dancing Madly Backwards (Captain Beyond) 
2) Dance with the devil (Cozy Powell)
3) Honky Tonk Women (The Rolling Stones)
4) The Sheriff (Emerson, Lake, and Palmer)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme: songs that begin with a drums introduction:

1) Dancing Madly Backwards (Captain Beyond)
2) Dance with the devil (Cozy Powell)
3) Honky Tonk Women (The Rolling Stones)
4) The Sheriff (Emerson, Lake, and Palmer) 
5) Maybe tomorrow maybe tonight (Earth and Fire)


----------



## Jay

New in-between theme: songs that begin with a drums introduction:

1) Dancing Madly Backwards (Captain Beyond)
2) Dance with the devil (Cozy Powell)
3) Honky Tonk Women (The Rolling Stones)
4) The Sheriff (Emerson, Lake, and Palmer)
5) Maybe tomorrow maybe tonight (Earth and Fire)
6) Tomorrow Never Knows (Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: songs that begin with a drums introduction:

1) Dancing Madly Backwards (Captain Beyond)
2) Dance with the devil (Cozy Powell)
3) Honky Tonk Women (The Rolling Stones)
4) The Sheriff (Emerson, Lake, and Palmer)
5) Maybe tomorrow maybe tonight (Earth and Fire)
6) Tomorrow Never Knows (Beatles)
7)Here Comes My Girl (Tom Petty )


----------



## MrNobody

New in-between theme: songs that begin with a drums introduction:

1) Dancing Madly Backwards (Captain Beyond)
2) Dance with the devil (Cozy Powell)
3) Honky Tonk Women (The Rolling Stones)
4) The Sheriff (Emerson, Lake, and Palmer)
5) Maybe tomorrow maybe tonight (Earth and Fire)
6) Tomorrow Never Knows (Beatles)
7)Here Comes My Girl (Tom Petty ) 
8) Can the can (Suzi Quatro)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: songs that begin with a drums introduction:

1) Dancing Madly Backwards (Captain Beyond)
2) Dance with the devil (Cozy Powell)
3) Honky Tonk Women (The Rolling Stones)
4) The Sheriff (Emerson, Lake, and Palmer)
5) Maybe tomorrow maybe tonight (Earth and Fire)
6) Tomorrow Never Knows (Beatles)
7)Here Comes My Girl (Tom Petty ) 
8) Can the can (Suzi Quatro)
9) Billie Jean (Michael Jackson )


----------



## MrNobody

New in-between theme: songs that begin with a drums introduction:

1) Dancing Madly Backwards (Captain Beyond)
2) Dance with the devil (Cozy Powell)
3) Honky Tonk Women (The Rolling Stones)
4) The Sheriff (Emerson, Lake, and Palmer)
5) Maybe tomorrow maybe tonight (Earth and Fire)
6) Tomorrow Never Knows (Beatles)
7)Here Comes My Girl (Tom Petty )
8) Can the can (Suzi Quatro)
9) Billie Jean (Michael Jackson ) 
10) Tallahassee lassie (Hurriganes)

Anyone can start a new one.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New in-between theme: songs that begin with a drums introduction:

1) Dancing Madly Backwards (Captain Beyond)
2) Dance with the devil (Cozy Powell)
3) Honky Tonk Women (The Rolling Stones)
4) The Sheriff (Emerson, Lake, and Palmer)
5) Maybe tomorrow maybe tonight (Earth and Fire)
6) Tomorrow Never Knows (Beatles)
7)Here Comes My Girl (Tom Petty )
8) Can the can (Suzi Quatro)
9) Billie Jean (Michael Jackson ) 
10) Tallahassee lassie (Hurriganes)
11) Stargazer (Rainbow) this one goes to 11 :devil:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Glamourous Girls (Alice In Chains)
2) Glass Spider (David Bowie)
3) Glass Teeth (Living Colour)
4) Glisten (James McCartney)
5) Glorious (Lida Husik)
6) Glory Days (Bruce Springsteen)
7) Glory Row (Jethro Tull) 
8) Go And Say Goodbye (Buffalo Springfield)
9) God only knows (Beach Boys)
10) Godspeed on the Devil's Thunder (Cradle of Filth)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> New in-between theme: songs that begin with a drums introduction:
> 
> 1) Dancing Madly Backwards (Captain Beyond)
> 2) Dance with the devil (Cozy Powell)
> 3) Honky Tonk Women (The Rolling Stones)
> 4) The Sheriff (Emerson, Lake, and Palmer)
> 5) Maybe tomorrow maybe tonight (Earth and Fire)
> 6) Tomorrow Never Knows (Beatles)
> 7)Here Comes My Girl (Tom Petty )
> 8) Can the can (Suzi Quatro)
> 9) Billie Jean (Michael Jackson )
> 10) Tallahassee lassie (Hurriganes)
> 11) Stargazer (Rainbow) *this one goes to 11* :devil:


Actually it only goes to 10 - "Tomorrow Never Knows" by the Beatles begins with a single sitar note and then the drums/bass/guitar effects kick in simultaneously and thus the entry must be disqualified.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) God Save The Queen (The Sex Pistols)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) God Save The Queen (The Sex Pistols) 
2) God Save The Queen (Queen)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) God Save Ireland (The Dubliners) 
2) God Save The Queen (The Sex Pistols)
3) God Save The Queen (Queen)


----------



## Shaughnessy

There doesn't seem to be an active "In-Between" and thus I'll nab this one...


New In-Between Theme - Songs That Begin With Vocals - 

1) Bohemian Rhapsody (Queen)


----------



## cougarjuno

There doesn't seem to be an active "In-Between" and thus I'll nab this one...


New In-Between Theme - Songs That Begin With Vocals -

1) Bohemian Rhapsody (Queen)
2) Golden Age of Leather (Blue Oyster Cult)


----------



## Shaughnessy

There doesn't seem to be an active "In-Between" and thus I'll nab this one...


New In-Between Theme - Songs That Begin With Vocals -

1) Bohemian Rhapsody (Queen)
2) Golden Age of Leather (Blue Oyster Cult)
3) Carry On Wayward Son (Kansas)


----------



## Rogerx

There doesn't seem to be an active "In-Between" and thus I'll nab this one...


New In-Between Theme - Songs That Begin With Vocals -

1) Bohemian Rhapsody (Queen)
2) Golden Age of Leather (Blue Oyster Cult)
3) Carry On Wayward Son (Kansas)
4) American Pie ( Don McLean.)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New In-Between Theme - Songs That Begin With Vocals -

1) Bohemian Rhapsody (Queen)
2) Golden Age of Leather (Blue Oyster Cult)
3) Carry On Wayward Son (Kansas)
4) American Pie ( Don McLean.)
5) Hello America (Def Leppard)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) God Save Ireland (The Dubliners)
2) God Save The Queen (The Sex Pistols)
3) God Save The Queen (Queen)
4) Gods of War (Def Leppard)


----------



## cougarjuno

New In-Between Theme - Songs That Begin With Vocals -

1) Bohemian Rhapsody (Queen)
2) Golden Age of Leather (Blue Oyster Cult)
3) Carry On Wayward Son (Kansas)
4) American Pie ( Don McLean.)
5) Hello America (Def Leppard)
6) Ocean Cloud (Marillion)


----------



## Art Rock

New In-Between Theme - Songs That Begin With Vocals -

1) Bohemian Rhapsody (Queen)
2) Golden Age of Leather (Blue Oyster Cult)
3) Carry On Wayward Son (Kansas)
4) American Pie ( Don McLean.)
5) Hello America (Def Leppard)
6) Ocean Cloud (Marillion)
7) Dancing with the Moonlit Knight (Genesis)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) God Save Ireland (The Dubliners)
2) God Save The Queen (The Sex Pistols)
3) God Save The Queen (Queen)
4) Gods of War (Def Leppard)
5) Godzilla (Blue Öyster Cult)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

*1) God (Tori Amos)
*2) God Save Ireland (The Dubliners)
3) God Save The Queen (The Sex Pistols)
4) God Save The Queen (Queen)
5) Gods of War (Def Leppard)
6) Godzilla (Blue Öyster Cult)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New In-Between Theme - Songs That Begin With Vocals -

1) Bohemian Rhapsody (Queen)
2) Golden Age of Leather (Blue Oyster Cult)
3) Carry On Wayward Son (Kansas)
4) American Pie ( Don McLean.)
5) Hello America (Def Leppard)
6) Ocean Cloud (Marillion)
7) Dancing with the Moonlit Knight (Genesis)
8) 30 Days In The Hole (Humble Pie)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) God (Tori Amos)
*2) God Only Knows (The Beach Boye)*
3) God Save Ireland (The Dubliners)
4) God Save The Queen (The Sex Pistols)
5) God Save The Queen (Queen)
6) Gods of War (Def Leppard)


----------



## Rogerx

New In-Between Theme - Songs That Begin With Vocals -

1) Bohemian Rhapsody (Queen)
2) Golden Age of Leather (Blue Oyster Cult)
3) Carry On Wayward Son (Kansas)
4) American Pie ( Don McLean.)
5) Hello America (Def Leppard)
6) Ocean Cloud (Marillion)
7) Dancing with the Moonlit Knight (Genesis)
8) Thirty Days In The Hole (Humble Pie)
9) A Quick One While He's Away ( The Who)


----------



## Art Rock

Sunburst Finish said:


> Continuing with the G's...
> 
> Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
> Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).
> 
> 1) God (Tori Amos)
> *2) God Only Knows (The Beach Boye)*
> 3) God Save Ireland (The Dubliners)
> 4) God Save The Queen (The Sex Pistols)
> 5) God Save The Queen (Queen)
> 6) Gods of War (Def Leppard)


God only knows was used in the previous ten.

Current board:

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) God (Tori Amos)
2) God Save Ireland (The Dubliners)
3) God Save The Queen (The Sex Pistols)
4) God Save The Queen (Queen)
5) Gods of War (Def Leppard)
6) Godzilla (Blue Öyster Cult)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New In-Between Theme - Songs That Begin With Vocals -

1) Bohemian Rhapsody (Queen)
2) Golden Age of Leather (Blue Oyster Cult)
3) Carry On Wayward Son (Kansas)
4) American Pie ( Don McLean.)
5) Hello America (Def Leppard)
6) Ocean Cloud (Marillion)
7) Dancing with the Moonlit Knight (Genesis)
8) Thirty Days In The Hole (Humble Pie)
9) A Quick One While He's Away ( The Who)
10) Help! (The Beatles)

The next theme is open to the first who arrives here to claim it... 

I'm out...


----------



## Shaughnessy

God only knows was used in the previous ten.

Current board:

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) God (Tori Amos)
2) God Ain't Gonna Getcha For That (Shania Twain)
2) God Save Ireland (The Dubliners)
3) God Save The Queen (The Sex Pistols)
4) God Save The Queen (Queen)
5) Gods of War (Def Leppard)
*6) Godzilla (Blue Öyster Cult)*


----------



## Shaughnessy

Deleted - Inadvertently jumped a turn... Forgot to "Bold" answers...


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Out ( in title please)

1)Bat Out Of Hell ( Meat Loaf)


----------



## cougarjuno

God only knows was used in the previous ten.

Current board:

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) God (Tori Amos)
2) God Ain't Gonna Getcha For That (Shania Twain)
*3) God Give Me Strength (Elvis Costello and Burt Bacharach)
*4) God Save Ireland (The Dubliners)
5) God Save The Queen (The Sex Pistols)
6) God Save The Queen (Queen)
7) Gods of War (Def Leppard)
8) Godzilla (Blue Öyster Cult)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Current board:

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) God (Tori Amos)
2) God Ain't Gonna Getcha For That (Shania Twain)
3) God Give Me Strength (Elvis Costello and Burt Bacharach)
*4) God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen (Bing Crosby)*
5) God Save Ireland (The Dubliners)
6) God Save The Queen (The Sex Pistols)
7) God Save The Queen (Queen)
8) Gods of War (Def Leppard)
9) Godzilla (Blue Öyster Cult)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme: Out ( in title please)

1) Bat Out Of Hell (Meat Loaf)
2) Out of This World (Marillion)


----------



## Jay

New in between theme: Out ( in title please)

1) Bat Out Of Hell (Meat Loaf)
2) Out of This World (Marillion)
3) Out of Time (Stones)


----------



## Art Rock

New in between theme: Out ( in title please)

1) Bat Out Of Hell (Meat Loaf)
2) Out of This World (Marillion)
3) Out of Time (Stones) 
4) School's out (Alice Cooper)


----------



## Art Rock

Current board:

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) God (Tori Amos)
2) God Ain't Gonna Getcha For That (Shania Twain)
3) God Give Me Strength (Elvis Costello and Burt Bacharach)
4) God Put A Smile Upon Your Face (Coldplay)
5) God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen (Bing Crosby)
6) God Save Ireland (The Dubliners)
7) God Save The Queen (The Sex Pistols)
8) God Save The Queen (Queen)
9) Gods of War (Def Leppard)
10) Godzilla (Blue Öyster Cult)


----------



## Art Rock

Current board:

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Going back to China (Diesel)


----------



## Jay

New in between theme: Out ( in title please)

1) Bat Out Of Hell (Meat Loaf)
2) Out of This World (Marillion)
3) Out of Time (Stones)
4) School's out (Alice Cooper)
5) Down and Out (East of Eden)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: Out ( in title please)

1) Bat Out Of Hell (Meat Loaf)
2) Out of This World (Marillion)
3) Out of Time (Stones)
4) School's out (Alice Cooper)
5) Down and Out (East of Eden)
6) The Boys' Night Out (Frank Sinatra)


----------



## pianozach

Current board:

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Going back to China (Diesel)
2) Go the Way You Go (Spock's Beard)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Current board:

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Going back to China (Diesel)
*2) Going To California (Led Zeppelin)*
2) Go the Way You Go (Spock's Beard)


----------



## Art Rock

Current board:

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Going back to China (Diesel)
2) Going To California (Led Zeppelin)
_*3) Going under (Evanescence)*_
4) Go the Way You Go (Spock's Beard)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Current board:

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Going back to China (Diesel)
2) Going To California (Led Zeppelin)
3) Going under (Evanescence)
*4) Going Underground (The Jam)*
4) Go the Way You Go (Spock's Beard)


----------



## Art Rock

Current board:

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Going back to China (Diesel)
2) Going To California (Led Zeppelin)
3) Going under (Evanescence)
4) Going Underground (The Jam)
_5) Gold (Spandau Ballet)_
6) Go the Way You Go (Spock's Beard)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Current board:

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Going back to China (Diesel)
*2) Going, Going, Gone (Bob Dylan)*
3) Going To California (Led Zeppelin)
4) Going under (Evanescence)
5) Going Underground (The Jam)
6) Gold (Spandau Ballet)
7) Go the Way You Go (Spock's Beard)


----------



## Art Rock

Current board:

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Going back to China (Diesel)
2) Going, Going, Gone (Bob Dylan)
3) Going To California (Led Zeppelin)
4) Going under (Evanescence)
5) Going Underground (The Jam)
6) Gold (Spandau Ballet)
*7) Golden Brown (Stranglers)*
8) Go the Way You Go (Spock's Beard)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Current board:

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Going back to China (Diesel)
2) Going, Going, Gone (Bob Dylan)
3) Going To California (Led Zeppelin)
4) Going under (Evanescence)
5) Going Underground (The Jam)
6) Gold (Spandau Ballet)
7) Golden Brown (Stranglers)
*8) Golden Years (David Bowie)*
9) Go the Way You Go (Spock's Beard)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Going back to China (Diesel)
2) Going, Going, Gone (Bob Dylan)
*3) Going Mobile (The Who)*
4) Going To California (Led Zeppelin)
5) Going under (Evanescence)
6) Going Underground (The Jam)
7) Gold (Spandau Ballet)
8) Golden Brown (Stranglers)
9) Golden Years (David Bowie)
10) Go the Way You Go (Spock's Beard)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Go Your Own Way (Fleetwood Mac)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme: Out ( in title please)

1) Bat Out Of Hell (Meat Loaf)
2) Out of This World (Marillion)
3) Out of Time (Stones)
4) School's out (Alice Cooper)
5) Down and Out (East of Eden)
6) The Boys' Night Out (Frank Sinatra)
7) On the Road to Find Out (Cat Stevens)


----------



## Jay

New in between theme: Out ( in title please)

1) Bat Out Of Hell (Meat Loaf)
2) Out of This World (Marillion)
3) Out of Time (Stones)
4) School's out (Alice Cooper)
5) Down and Out (East of Eden)
6) The Boys' Night Out (Frank Sinatra)
7) On the Road to Find Out (Cat Stevens)
8) Inside Out (Gentle Giant)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme: Out ( in title please)

1) Bat Out Of Hell (Meat Loaf)
2) Out of This World (Marillion)
3) Out of Time (Stones)
4) School's out (Alice Cooper)
5) Down and Out (East of Eden)
6) The Boys' Night Out (Frank Sinatra)
7) On the Road to Find Out (Cat Stevens)
8) Inside Out (Gentle Giant)
9) Out on the Weekend (Neil Young)


----------



## Jay

New in between theme: Out ( in title please)

1) Bat Out Of Hell (Meat Loaf)
2) Out of This World (Marillion)
3) Out of Time (Stones)
4) School's out (Alice Cooper)
5) Down and Out (East of Eden)
6) The Boys' Night Out (Frank Sinatra)
7) On the Road to Find Out (Cat Stevens)
8) Inside Out (Gentle Giant)
9) Out on the Weekend (Neil Young)
10) Goin' Out of My Head (Little Anthony)


----------



## Jay

New in-between theme: titles that include weapons:

1) The Knife (Genesis)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in-between theme: titles that include weapons:

1) The Knife (Genesis)
2) Broadsword (Jethro Tull)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) *Got To Get You Into My Life* (The Beatles)
2) Go Your Own Way (Fleetwood Mac)


----------



## pianozach

New in-between theme: titles that include weapons:

1) The Knife (Genesis)
2) Broadsword (Jethro Tull)
3) Janie's Got A Gun (Aerosmith)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

*1) Good Riddance (Time of Your Life) Green Day*
1) Got To Get You Into My Life (The Beatles)
2) Go Your Own Way (Fleetwood Mac)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: titles that include weapons:

1) The Knife (Genesis)
2) Broadsword (Jethro Tull)
3) Janie's Got A Gun (Aerosmith)
4) Guns, Drugs & Money( Megadeth)


----------



## Jay

New in-between theme: titles that include weapons:

1) The Knife (Genesis)
2) Broadsword (Jethro Tull)
3) Janie's Got A Gun (Aerosmith)
4) Guns, Drugs, & Money (Megadeth)
5) Tank (ELP)


----------



## Art Rock

New in-between theme: titles that include weapons:

1) The Knife (Genesis)
2) Broadsword (Jethro Tull)
3) Janie's Got A Gun (Aerosmith)
4) Guns, Drugs, & Money (Megadeth)
5) Tank (ELP) 
6) Me and a Gun (Tori Amos)


----------



## Jay

New in-between theme: titles that include weapons:

1) The Knife (Genesis)
2) Broadsword (Jethro Tull)
3) Janie's Got A Gun (Aerosmith)
4) Guns, Drugs, & Money (Megadeth)
5) Tank (ELP)
6) Me and a Gun (Tori Amos)
7) Machine Gun (Hendrix)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Good Riddance (Time of Your Life) Green Day
2) Good Vibrations (Beach Boys)
3) Got To Get You Into My Life (The Beatles)
4) Go Your Own Way (Fleetwood Mac)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: titles that include weapons:

1) The Knife (Genesis)
2) Broadsword (Jethro Tull)
3) Janie's Got A Gun (Aerosmith)
4) Guns, Drugs, & Money (Megadeth)
5) Tank (ELP)
6) Me and a Gun (Tori Amos)
7) Machine Gun (Hendrix)
8) Give Up Your Guns( The Buoys)


----------



## Jay

New in-between theme: titles that include weapons:

1) The Knife (Genesis)
2) Broadsword (Jethro Tull)
3) Janie's Got A Gun (Aerosmith)
4) Guns, Drugs, & Money (Megadeth)
5) Tank (ELP)
6) Me and a Gun (Tori Amos)
7) Machine Gun (Hendrix)
8)Give Up Your Guns( The Buoys)
9) Shotgun (Jr. Walker)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Good Riddance (Time of Your Life) Green Day
2) Good Vibrations (Beach Boys)
3) _*Gotta Be This Or That*_ (Benny Goodman & His Orchestra)
4) Got To Get You Into My Life (The Beatles)
5) Go Your Own Way (Fleetwood Mac)


----------



## pianozach

New in-between theme: titles that include weapons:

1) The Knife (Genesis)
2) Broadsword (Jethro Tull)
3) Janie's Got A Gun (Aerosmith)
4) Guns, Drugs, & Money (Megadeth)
5) Tank (ELP)
6) Me and a Gun (Tori Amos)
7) Machine Gun (Hendrix)
8) Give Up Your Guns( The Buoys)
9) Shotgun (Jr. Walker)
10) *Whip It* (DEVO)


----------



## pianozach

New in-between theme: "About" in the title

1) Roundabout (Yes)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: "About" in the title

1) Roundabout (Yes)
2) All About You (The Rolling Stones)


----------



## MrNobody

New in-between theme: "About" in the title

1) Roundabout (Yes)
2) All About You (The Rolling Stones) 
3) I'm Talking About You ( Chuck Berry)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: "About" in the title

1) Roundabout (Yes)
2) All About You (The Rolling Stones) 
3) I'm Talking About You ( Chuck Berry)
4) Mad About The Boy ( Dinah Washington)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

*1) Goodbye Yellow Brick Road (Elton John)*
2) Good Riddance (Time of Your Life) Green Day
3) Good Vibrations (Beach Boys)
4) Gotta Be This Or That (Benny Goodman & His Orchestra)
5) Got To Get You Into My Life (The Beatles)
6) Go Your Own Way (Fleetwood Mac)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Goodbye Yellow Brick Road (Elton John)
*2) Good for Me (Amy Grant)*
3) Good Riddance (Time of Your Life) Green Day
4) Good Vibrations (Beach Boys)
5) Gotta Be This Or That (Benny Goodman & His Orchestra)
6) Got To Get You Into My Life (The Beatles)
7) Go Your Own Way (Fleetwood Mac)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in-between theme: "About" in the title

1) Roundabout (Yes)
2) All About You (The Rolling Stones)
3) I'm Talking About You ( Chuck Berry)
4) Mad About The Boy ( Dinah Washington)
5) It's About Time (The Lemonheads)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: "About" in the title

1) Roundabout (Yes)
2) All About You (The Rolling Stones)
3) I'm Talking About You ( Chuck Berry)
4) Mad About The Boy ( Dinah Washington)
5) It's About Time (The Lemonheads)
6) All I Can Do Is Write About It ( Lynyrd Skynyrd)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Goodbye Yellow Brick Road (Elton John)
2) Good for Me (Amy Grant)
*3) Good Morning Starshine (Oliver)*
4) Good Riddance (Time of Your Life) Green Day
5) Good Vibrations (Beach Boys)
6) Gotta Be This Or That (Benny Goodman & His Orchestra)
7) Got To Get You Into My Life (The Beatles)
8) Go Your Own Way (Fleetwood Mac)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Goodbye Yellow Brick Road (Elton John)
2) Good for Me (Amy Grant)
3) Good Morning Starshine (Oliver)
4) Good Riddance (Time of Your Life) Green Day
5) Good Vibrations (Beach Boys)
6) Gotta Be This Or That (Benny Goodman & His Orchestra)
7) Got To Get You Into My Life (The Beatles)
8) *Got To Give It Up (Part 1) *(Marvin Gaye)
9) Go Your Own Way (Fleetwood Mac)


----------



## pianozach

New in-between theme: "About" in the title

1) Roundabout (Yes)
2) All About You (The Rolling Stones)
3) I'm Talking About You ( Chuck Berry)
4) Mad About The Boy (Dinah Washington)
5) It's About Time (The Lemonheads)
6) All I Can Do Is Write About It ( Lynyrd Skynyrd)
7) Don't Worry About Me (Doris Day)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Goodbye Yellow Brick Road (Elton John)
2) Good for Me (Amy Grant)
*3) Good Morning Judge (10cc)*
4) Good Morning Starshine (Oliver)
5) Good Riddance (Time of Your Life) Green Day
6) Good Vibrations (Beach Boys)
7) Gotta Be This Or That (Benny Goodman & His Orchestra)
8) Got To Get You Into My Life (The Beatles)
9) Got To Give It Up (Part 1) (Marvin Gaye)
10) Go Your Own Way (Fleetwood Mac)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Good Lovin' (The Rascals)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in-between theme: "About" in the title

1) Roundabout (Yes)
2) All About You (The Rolling Stones)
3) I'm Talking About You ( Chuck Berry)
4) Mad About The Boy (Dinah Washington)
5) It's About Time (The Lemonheads)
6) All I Can Do Is Write About It ( Lynyrd Skynyrd)
7) Don't Worry About Me (Doris Day)
8) About a Girl (Nirvana)


----------



## Jay

New in-between theme: "About" in the title

1) Roundabout (Yes)
2) All About You (The Rolling Stones)
3) I'm Talking About You ( Chuck Berry)
4) Mad About The Boy (Dinah Washington)
5) It's About Time (The Lemonheads)
6) All I Can Do Is Write About It ( Lynyrd Skynyrd)
7) Don't Worry About Me (Doris Day)
8) About a Girl (Nirvana)
9) What's It All About, Alfie? (Cilla Black)


----------



## MrNobody

New in-between theme: "About" in the title

1) Roundabout (Yes)
2) All About You (The Rolling Stones)
3) I'm Talking About You ( Chuck Berry)
4) Mad About The Boy (Dinah Washington)
5) It's About Time (The Lemonheads)
6) All I Can Do Is Write About It ( Lynyrd Skynyrd)
7) Don't Worry About Me (Doris Day)
8) About a Girl (Nirvana)
9) What's It All About, Alfie? (Cilla Black) 
10) Fiddle About (The Who)


----------



## MrNobody

New in-between theme: "Away" in the title

1) They're Coming to Take Me Away, Ha-Haaa! (Napoleon XIV)


----------



## pianozach

New in-between theme: "Away" in the title

1) They're Coming to Take Me Away, Ha-Haaa! (Napoleon XIV)
2) Away, Away! My Heart's on Fire! [The Pirates of Penzance] (Gilbert and Sullivan)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Good Lovin' (The Rascals)
2) *Good Times Roll *(The Rutles)


----------



## Jay

New in-between theme: "Away" in the title

1) They're Coming to Take Me Away, Ha-Haaa! (Napoleon XIV)
2) Away, Away! My Heart's on Fire! [The Pirates of Penzance] (Gilbert and Sullivan)
3) Starting in the Middle of the Day We Can Drink Our Politics Away (Matching Mole)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Good Lovin' (The Rascals)
*2) Good Lovin' Gone Bad (Bad Company)*
2) Good Times Roll (The Rutles)


----------



## Jay

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Good Lovin' (The Rascals)
2) Good Lovin' Gone Bad (Bad Company)
*3) Good Times Bad Times (LZ)*
4) Good Times Roll (The Rutles)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Good Lovin' (The Rascals)
2) Good Lovin' Gone Bad (Bad Company)
3) Good Times Bad Times (LZ)
4) Good Times Roll (The Rutles)
*5) Goody Two Shoes (Adam Ant)*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New in-between theme: "Away" in the title

1) They're Coming to Take Me Away, Ha-Haaa! (Napoleon XIV)
2) Away, Away! My Heart's on Fire! [The Pirates of Penzance] (Gilbert and Sullivan)
3) Starting in the Middle of the Day We Can Drink Our Politics Away (Matching Mole)
4) Go Away (Living Colour)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Good Lovin' (The Rascals)
2) Good Lovin' Gone Bad (Bad Company)
*3) Good Old-Fashioned Lover Boy (Queen)*
4) Good Times Bad Times (LZ)
5) Good Times Roll (The Rutles)
6) Goody Two Shoes (Adam Ant)


----------



## SanAntone

New in-between theme: "Away" in the title

1) They're Coming to Take Me Away, Ha-Haaa! (Napoleon XIV)
2) Away, Away! My Heart's on Fire! [The Pirates of Penzance] (Gilbert and Sullivan)
3) Starting in the Middle of the Day We Can Drink Our Politics Away (Matching Mole)
4) Go Away (Living Colour)
5) Roll Away the Stone (Leon Russell)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Good Lovin' (The Rascals)
2) Good Lovin' Gone Bad (Bad Company)
3) Good Old-Fashioned Lover Boy (Queen)
4) Good Times Bad Times (LZ)
*5) Good Times Have Done Me Wrong (Simply Red)*
6) Good Times Roll (The Rutles)
7) Goody Two Shoes (Adam Ant)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Good Lovin' (The Rascals)
2) Good Lovin' Gone Bad (Bad Company)
3) Good Old-Fashioned Lover Boy (Queen)
4) Good Times Bad Times (LZ)
5) Good Times Have Done Me Wrong (Simply Red)
6) Good Times Roll (The Rutles)
7) *Good Vibrations* (The Beach Boys)
8) Goody Two Shoes (Adam Ant)


----------



## pianozach

New in-between theme: "Away" in the title

1) They're Coming to Take Me Away, Ha-Haaa! (Napoleon XIV)
2) Away, Away! My Heart's on Fire! [The Pirates of Penzance] (Gilbert and Sullivan)
3) Starting in the Middle of the Day We Can Drink Our Politics Away (Matching Mole)
4) Go Away (Living Colour)
5) Roll Away the Stone (Leon Russell) 
6) Sunshine Life For Me (Sail Away Raymond) (Ringo Starr)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Good Lovin' (The Rascals)
2) Good Lovin' Gone Bad (Bad Company)
3) Good Old-Fashioned Lover Boy (Queen)
*4) Good Time Charlie's Got The Blues (Danny O'Keefe)*
5) Good Times Bad Times (LZ)
6) Good Times Have Done Me Wrong (Simply Red)
7) Good Times Roll (The Rutles)
8) Good Vibrations (The Beach Boys)
9) Goody Two Shoes (Adam Ant)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in-between theme: "Away" in the title

1) They're Coming to Take Me Away, Ha-Haaa! (Napoleon XIV)
2) Away, Away! My Heart's on Fire! [The Pirates of Penzance] (Gilbert and Sullivan)
3) Starting in the Middle of the Day We Can Drink Our Politics Away (Matching Mole)
4) Go Away (Living Colour)
5) Roll Away the Stone (Leon Russell)
6) Sunshine Life For Me (Sail Away Raymond) (Ringo Starr)
7) Roll Away The Stone (Mott the Hoople)

============================================================

*Note: Numbers 5 and 7 - "Roll Away The Stone" - Are Completely Different Tunes*


----------



## Jay

New in-between theme: "Away" in the title

1) They're Coming to Take Me Away, Ha-Haaa! (Napoleon XIV)
2) Away, Away! My Heart's on Fire! [The Pirates of Penzance] (Gilbert and Sullivan)
3) Starting in the Middle of the Day We Can Drink Our Politics Away (Matching Mole)
4) Go Away (Living Colour)
5) Roll Away the Stone (Leon Russell)
6) Sunshine Life For Me (Sail Away Raymond) (Ringo Starr)
7) Not Fade Away (Buddy Holly)


----------



## pianozach

New in-between theme: "Away" in the title

1) They're Coming to Take Me Away, Ha-Haaa! (Napoleon XIV)
2) Away, Away! My Heart's on Fire! [The Pirates of Penzance] (Gilbert and Sullivan)
3) Starting in the Middle of the Day We Can Drink Our Politics Away (Matching Mole)
4) Go Away (Living Colour)
5) Roll Away the Stone (Leon Russell)
6) Sunshine Life For Me (Sail Away Raymond) (Ringo Starr)
7) Not Fade Away (Buddy Holly)
8) You've Got To Hide Your Love Away (Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: "Away" in the title

1) They're Coming to Take Me Away, Ha-Haaa! (Napoleon XIV)
2) Away, Away! My Heart's on Fire! [The Pirates of Penzance] (Gilbert and Sullivan)
3) Starting in the Middle of the Day We Can Drink Our Politics Away (Matching Mole)
4) Go Away (Living Colour)
5) Roll Away the Stone (Leon Russell)
6) Sunshine Life For Me (Sail Away Raymond) (Ringo Starr)
7) Not Fade Away (Buddy Holly)
8) You've Got To Hide Your Love Away (Beatles)
9) Forty Winks Away ( Neil Sedaka)


----------



## Jay

New in-between theme: "Away" in the title

1) They're Coming to Take Me Away, Ha-Haaa! (Napoleon XIV)
2) Away, Away! My Heart's on Fire! [The Pirates of Penzance] (Gilbert and Sullivan)
3) Starting in the Middle of the Day We Can Drink Our Politics Away (Matching Mole)
4) Go Away (Living Colour)
5) Roll Away the Stone (Leon Russell)
6) Sunshine Life For Me (Sail Away Raymond) (Ringo Starr)
7) Not Fade Away (Buddy Holly)
8) You've Got To Hide Your Love Away (Beatles)
9) Forty Winks Away ( Neil Sedaka)
10 Up, Up and Away (5th Dimension)


----------



## Jay

New in-between theme: songs of libation - 

1) One Bourbon, One Scotch, One Beer (Amos Milburn)


----------



## pianozach

New in-between theme: songs of libation - 

1) One Bourbon, One Scotch, One Beer (Amos Milburn)
2) Hey Bartender! (The Blues Brothers)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Good Lovin' (The Rascals)
2) Good Lovin' Gone Bad (Bad Company)
3) *Good Night, Vienna* (Ringo Starr)
4) Good Old-Fashioned Lover Boy (Queen)
5) Good Time Charlie's Got The Blues (Danny O'Keefe)
6) Good Times Bad Times (LZ)
7) Good Times Have Done Me Wrong (Simply Red)
8) Good Times Roll (The Rutles)
9) Good Vibrations (The Beach Boys)
10) Goody Two Shoes (Adam Ant)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) *Goody Goody* (Chicago)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: songs of libation - 

1) One Bourbon, One Scotch, One Beer (Amos Milburn)
2) Hey Bartender! (The Blues Brothers) 
3) Cold Beer Conversation ( George Strait)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New in-between theme: songs of libation - 

1) One Bourbon, One Scotch, One Beer (Amos Milburn)
2) Hey Bartender! (The Blues Brothers) 
3) Cold Beer Conversation ( George Strait)
4) Bourbon Nightmare (Entombed AD)...what is this "libation"...


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: songs of libation - 

1) One Bourbon, One Scotch, One Beer (Amos Milburn)
2) Hey Bartender! (The Blues Brothers) 
3) Cold Beer Conversation ( George Strait)
4) Bourbon Nightmare (Entombed AD)...what is this "libation"..
5) Beer Or Sangria (Circus )


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Goody Goody (Chicago)
2) Go Tell It on the Mountain (Dolly Parton)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in-between theme: songs of libation -

1) One Bourbon, One Scotch, One Beer (Amos Milburn)
2) Hey Bartender! (The Blues Brothers)
3) Cold Beer Conversation ( George Strait)
4) Bourbon Nightmare (Entombed AD)...what is this "libation"..
5) Beer Or Sangria (Circus ) 
6) Spill the Wine (Eric Burdon & War)


----------



## pianozach

New in-between theme: songs of libation -

1) One Bourbon, One Scotch, One Beer (Amos Milburn)
2) Hey Bartender! (The Blues Brothers)
3) Cold Beer Conversation (George Strait)
4) Bourbon Nightmare (Entombed AD)...what is this "libation"..
5) Beer Or Sangria (Circus ) 
6) Spill the Wine (Eric Burdon & War)
7) Whiskey And Wimmen (John Lee Hooker)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Goody Goody (Chicago)
2) Go Tell It on the Mountain (Dolly Parton)
3) *Grace* (Jethro Tull)


----------



## MrNobody

New in-between theme: songs of libation -

1) One Bourbon, One Scotch, One Beer (Amos Milburn)
2) Hey Bartender! (The Blues Brothers)
3) Cold Beer Conversation (George Strait)
4) Bourbon Nightmare (Entombed AD)...what is this "libation"..
5) Beer Or Sangria (Circus )
6) Spill the Wine (Eric Burdon & War)
7) Whiskey And Wimmen (John Lee Hooker) 
8) Trink, Trink, Brüderlein trink! (German traditional)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: songs of libation -

1) One Bourbon, One Scotch, One Beer (Amos Milburn)
2) Hey Bartender! (The Blues Brothers)
3) Cold Beer Conversation (George Strait)
4) Bourbon Nightmare (Entombed AD)...what is this "libation"..
5) Beer Or Sangria (Circus )
6) Spill the Wine (Eric Burdon & War)
7) Whiskey And Wimmen (John Lee Hooker)
8) Trink, Trink, Brüderlein trink! (German traditional)
9) Red Red Wine ( UB40)


----------



## MrNobody

New in-between theme: songs of libation -

1) One Bourbon, One Scotch, One Beer (Amos Milburn)
2) Hey Bartender! (The Blues Brothers)
3) Cold Beer Conversation (George Strait)
4) Bourbon Nightmare (Entombed AD)...what is this "libation"..
5) Beer Or Sangria (Circus )
6) Spill the Wine (Eric Burdon & War)
7) Whiskey And Wimmen (John Lee Hooker)
8) Trink, Trink, Brüderlein trink! (German traditional)
9) Red Red Wine ( UB40) 
10 ) A Bottle of Red Wine (Eric Clapton)


----------



## MrNobody

New uplifting in-between theme: death. Must be in title

1) Dead Man's Curve (Jan & Dean)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Goody Goody (Chicago)
2) Go Tell It on the Mountain (Dolly Parton)
3) Grace (Jethro Tull) 
4) Graduation Day (Chris Isaak)


----------



## Rogerx

New uplifting in-between theme: death. Must be in title

1) Dead Man's Curve (Jan & Dean)
2) Death And All His Friends ( Coldplay)


----------



## SanAntone

New uplifting in-between theme: death. Must be in title

1) Dead Man's Curve (Jan & Dean)
2) Death And All His Friends ( Coldplay)
3) Death Of A Clown (The Kinks)


----------



## cougarjuno

New uplifting in-between theme: death. Must be in title

1) Dead Man's Curve (Jan & Dean)
2) Death And All His Friends ( Coldplay)
3) Death Of A Clown (The Kinks) 
4) Death on Two Legs (Queen)


----------



## MrNobody

New uplifting in-between theme: death. Must be in title

1) Dead Man's Curve (Jan & Dean)
2) Death And All His Friends ( Coldplay)
3) Death Of A Clown (The Kinks)
4) Death on Two Legs (Queen) 
5) Die Another Day (Madonna)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New uplifting in-between theme: death. Must be in title

1) Dead Man's Curve (Jan & Dean)
2) Death And All His Friends ( Coldplay)
3) Death Of A Clown (The Kinks)
4) Death on Two Legs (Queen) 
5) Die Another Day (Madonna)
6) Triumph of Death (Vader)...oh, uplifting?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Goody Goody (Chicago)
2) Go Tell It on the Mountain (Dolly Parton)
*3) Got to Give it Up (Thin Lizzy)*
4) Grace (Jethro Tull) 
5) Graduation Day (Chris Isaak)


----------



## SanAntone

New uplifting in-between theme: death. Must be in title

1) Dead Man's Curve (Jan & Dean)
2) Death And All His Friends ( Coldplay)
3) Death Of A Clown (The Kinks)
4) Death on Two Legs (Queen)
5) Die Another Day (Madonna)
6) Triumph of Death (Vader)...oh, uplifting?
7) Live and Let Die (Paul McCartney)


----------



## Jay

New uplifting in-between theme: death. Must be in title

1) Dead Man's Curve (Jan & Dean)
2) Death And All His Friends ( Coldplay)
3) Death Of A Clown (The Kinks)
4) Death on Two Legs (Queen)
5) Die Another Day (Madonna)
6) Triumph of Death (Vader)...oh, uplifting?
7) Death Walks Behind You (Atomic Rooster)


----------



## MrNobody

New uplifting in-between theme: death. Must be in title

1) Dead Man's Curve (Jan & Dean)
2) Death And All His Friends ( Coldplay)
3) Death Of A Clown (The Kinks)
4) Death on Two Legs (Queen)
5) Die Another Day (Madonna)
6) Triumph of Death (Vader)...oh, uplifting?
7) Death Walks Behind You (Atomic Rooster) 
8) Ride 'Til I Die" (John Lee Hooker)


----------



## SanAntone

My #7 was ignored, so I'll add it now:

New uplifting in-between theme: death. Must be in title

1) Dead Man's Curve (Jan & Dean)
2) Death And All His Friends ( Coldplay)
3) Death Of A Clown (The Kinks)
4) Death on Two Legs (Queen)
5) Die Another Day (Madonna)
6) Triumph of Death (Vader)...oh, uplifting?
7) Death Walks Behind You (Atomic Rooster)
8) Ride 'Til I Die" (John Lee Hooker)
9) Live and Let Die (Paul McCartney)


----------



## Rogerx

My #7 was ignored, so I'll add it now:

New uplifting in-between theme: death. Must be in title

1) Dead Man's Curve (Jan & Dean)
2) Death And All His Friends ( Coldplay)
3) Death Of A Clown (The Kinks)
4) Death on Two Legs (Queen)
5) Die Another Day (Madonna)
6) Triumph of Death (Vader)...oh, uplifting?
7) Death Walks Behind You (Atomic Rooster)
8) Ride 'Til I Die" (John Lee Hooker)
9) Live and Let Die (Paul McCartney)
10) Sudden Death ( Megadeth)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Tears in title please 

1) No Tears ( James Blunt)


----------



## Jay

New in between theme: Tears in title please

1) No Tears ( James Blunt)
2) Job's Tears (ISB)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Tears in title please

1) No Tears ( James Blunt)
2) Job's Tears (ISB)
3) Tears in the Morning( The Beach Boys )


----------



## MrNobody

New in between theme: Tears in title please

1) No Tears ( James Blunt)
2) Job's Tears (ISB)
3) Tears in the Morning( The Beach Boys ) 
4) Tears on my pillow (Johnny Nash)


----------



## SanAntone

New in between theme: Tears in title please

1) No Tears (James Blunt)
2) Job's Tears (ISB)
3) Tears in the Morning (The Beach Boys)
4) 96 Tears (Question Mark & the Mysterians)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New in between theme: Tears in title please

1) No Tears (James Blunt)
2) Job's Tears (ISB)
3) Tears in the Morning (The Beach Boys)
4) 96 Tears (Question Mark & the Mysterians)
5) No More Tears (Ozzy Osbourne)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Goody Goody (Chicago)
2) Go Tell It on the Mountain (Dolly Parton)
3) Grace (Jethro Tull)
4) Greed Killing (Napalm Death)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Tears in title please

1) No Tears (James Blunt)
2) Job's Tears (ISB)
3) Tears in the Morning (The Beach Boys)
4) 96 Tears (Question Mark & the Mysterians)
5) No More Tears (Ozzy Osbourne)
6) Happy Tears (Cheryl Cole)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Goody Goody (Chicago)
2) Go Tell It on the Mountain (Dolly Parton)
3) Got to Give it Up (Thin Lizzy)
4) Grace (Jethro Tull)
5) Graduation Day (Chris Isaak)
6) Greed Killing (Napalm Death)
7) Green Grow the Rushes (REM)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme: Tears in title please

1) No Tears (James Blunt)
2) Job's Tears (ISB)
3) Tears in the Morning (The Beach Boys)
4) 96 Tears (Question Mark & the Mysterians)
5) No More Tears (Ozzy Osbourne)
6) Happy Tears (Cheryl Cole)
7) Real Tears for Sale (Marillion)


----------



## SanAntone

New in between theme: Tears in title please

1) No Tears (James Blunt)
2) Job's Tears (ISB)
3) Tears in the Morning (The Beach Boys)
4) 96 Tears (Question Mark & the Mysterians)
5) No More Tears (Ozzy Osbourne)
6) Happy Tears (Cheryl Cole)
7) Real Tears for Sale (Marillion)
8) As Tears Go By (Marianne Faithful)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Tears in title please

1) No Tears (James Blunt)
2) Job's Tears (ISB)
3) Tears in the Morning (The Beach Boys)
4) 96 Tears (Question Mark & the Mysterians)
5) No More Tears (Ozzy Osbourne)
6) Happy Tears (Cheryl Cole)
7) Real Tears for Sale (Marillion)
8) As Tears Go By (Marianne Faithful)
9) No More Tears (Enough Is Enough) ( Barbra Streisand & Donna Summer)


----------



## MrNobody

New in between theme: Tears in title please

1) No Tears (James Blunt)
2) Job's Tears (ISB)
3) Tears in the Morning (The Beach Boys)
4) 96 Tears (Question Mark & the Mysterians)
5) No More Tears (Ozzy Osbourne)
6) Happy Tears (Cheryl Cole)
7) Real Tears for Sale (Marillion)
8) As Tears Go By (Marianne Faithful)
9) No More Tears (Enough Is Enough) ( Barbra Streisand & Donna Summer) 
10) Tears on my pillow (Johnny Nash)


----------



## MrNobody

New in between theme: Time in title

1) Time after time (Cyndi Lauper)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Time in title

1) Time after time (Cyndi Lauper)
2) All This Time ( Sting)


----------



## SanAntone

New in between theme: Time in title

1) Time after time (Cyndi Lauper)
2) All This Time ( Sting)
3) (I've Had) The Time of My Life (Bill Medley & Jennifer Warnes)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme: Time in title

1) Time after time (Cyndi Lauper)
2) All This Time ( Sting)
3) (I've Had) The Time of My Life (Bill Medley & Jennifer Warnes) 
4) Isn't It Time (Boz Scaggs)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New in between theme: Time in title

1) Time after time (Cyndi Lauper)
2) All This Time ( Sting)
3) (I've Had) The Time of My Life (Bill Medley & Jennifer Warnes) 
4) Isn't It Time (Boz Scaggs)
5) Time (Tom Waits)


----------



## Jay

New in between theme: Time in title

1) Time after time (Cyndi Lauper)
2) All This Time ( Sting)
3) (I've Had) The Time of My Life (Bill Medley & Jennifer Warnes)
4) Isn't It Time (Boz Scaggs)
5) Time (Tom Waits)
6) Time Is... (Raw Material)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme: Time in title

1) Time after time (Cyndi Lauper)
2) All This Time ( Sting)
3) (I've Had) The Time of My Life (Bill Medley & Jennifer Warnes)
4) Isn't It Time (Boz Scaggs)
5) Time (Tom Waits)
6) Time Is... (Raw Material)
7) Time Is on My Side (Rolling Stones)


----------



## SanAntone

New in between theme: Time in title

1) Time after time (Cyndi Lauper)
2) All This Time ( Sting)
3) (I've Had) The Time of My Life (Bill Medley & Jennifer Warnes)
4) Isn't It Time (Boz Scaggs)
5) Time (Tom Waits)
6) Time Is... (Raw Material)
7) Time Is on My Side (Rolling Stones)
8) Just in Time (Tony Bennett)


----------



## Jay

New in between theme: Time in title

1) Time after time (Cyndi Lauper)
2) All This Time ( Sting)
3) (I've Had) The Time of My Life (Bill Medley & Jennifer Warnes)
4) Isn't It Time (Boz Scaggs)
5) Time (Tom Waits)
6) Time Is... (Raw Material)
7) Time Is on My Side (Rolling Stones)
8) Just in Time (Tony Bennett)
9) In Slow Time (Peter Hammill)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Time in title

1) Time after time (Cyndi Lauper)
2) All This Time ( Sting)
3) (I've Had) The Time of My Life (Bill Medley & Jennifer Warnes)
4) Isn't It Time (Boz Scaggs)
5) Time (Tom Waits)
6) Time Is... (Raw Material)
7) Time Is on My Side (Rolling Stones)
8) Just in Time (Tony Bennett)
9) In Slow Time (Peter Hammill)
10 The next time ( Cliff Richard)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Step

1) The Next Step Is Love - Elvis Presley


----------



## Jay

New in between theme: Step

1) The Next Step Is Love - Elvis Presley
2) Step Lightly (Ringo)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: Step

1) The Next Step Is Love - Elvis Presley
2) Step Lightly (Ringo)
3) Everybody Step (Bing Crosby)

_Everybody Step is a song written by Irving Berlin. I once Musical Directed an original show around the life of Irving Berlin that was merely a flimsy excuse to sing several handfuls of songs by Mr. Berlin. This was one of them._


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Goody Goody (Chicago)
2) Go Tell It on the Mountain (Dolly Parton)
3) Got to Give it Up (Thin Lizzy)
4) Grace (Jethro Tull)
5) *Grace the Skies* (Glass Hammer)
6) Graduation Day (Chris Isaak)
7) Greed Killing (Napalm Death)
8) Green Grow the Rushes (REM)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Step

1) The Next Step Is Love - Elvis Presley
2) Step Lightly (Ringo)
3) Everybody Step (Bing Crosby)
4) Step With Me ( Mika)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Goody Goody (Chicago)
2) Go Tell It on the Mountain (Dolly Parton)
3) Got to Give it Up (Thin Lizzy)
4) Grace (Jethro Tull)
5) Grace the Skies (Glass Hammer)
6) Graduation Day (Chris Isaak)
*7) Great Balls of Fire (Jerry Lee Lewis)*
8) Greed Killing (Napalm Death)
9) Green Grow the Rushes (REM)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme: Step

1) The Next Step Is Love - Elvis Presley
2) Step Lightly (Ringo)
3) Everybody Step (Bing Crosby)
4) Step With Me ( Mika)
5) Watch Your Step (Elvis Costello)


----------



## SanAntone

New in between theme: Step

1) The Next Step Is Love - Elvis Presley
2) Step Lightly (Ringo)
3) Everybody Step (Bing Crosby)
4) Step With Me ( Mika)
5) Watch Your Step (Elvis Costello)
6) Stepping Stone (The Monkees)


----------



## MrNobody

New in between theme: Step

1) The Next Step Is Love - Elvis Presley
2) Step Lightly (Ringo)
3) Everybody Step (Bing Crosby)
4) Step With Me ( Mika)
5) Watch Your Step (Elvis Costello)
6) Stepping Stone (The Monkees) 
7) Two steps from the move (Hanoi Rocks)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Step

1) The Next Step Is Love - Elvis Presley
2) Step Lightly (Ringo)
3) Everybody Step (Bing Crosby)
4) Step With Me ( Mika)
5) Watch Your Step (Elvis Costello)
6) Stepping Stone (The Monkees)
7) Two steps from the move (Hanoi Rocks)
8) 15 Step ( Radiohead)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New in between theme: Step

1) The Next Step Is Love - Elvis Presley
2) Step Lightly (Ringo)
3) Everybody Step (Bing Crosby)
4) Step With Me ( Mika)
5) Watch Your Step (Elvis Costello)
6) Stepping Stone (The Monkees)
7) Two steps from the move (Hanoi Rocks)
8) 15 Step ( Radiohead)
9) Step Right Up (Tom Waits)


----------



## SanAntone

New in between theme: Step

1) The Next Step Is Love - Elvis Presley
2) Step Lightly (Ringo)
3) Everybody Step (Bing Crosby)
4) Step With Me ( Mika)
5) Watch Your Step (Elvis Costello)
6) Stepping Stone (The Monkees)
7) Two steps from the move (Hanoi Rocks)
8) 15 Step ( Radiohead)
9) Step Right Up (Tom Waits)
10) Giant Steps (John Coltrane)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: references to geology in the title

1) Billy the Mountain (Frank Zappa)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Goody Goody (Chicago)
2) Go Tell It on the Mountain (Dolly Parton)
3) Got to Give it Up (Thin Lizzy)
4) Grace (Jethro Tull)
5) Grace the Skies (Glass Hammer)
6) Graduation Day (Chris Isaak)
7) *Grease (Grease is the Word) *(Frankie Vallie)
8) Great Balls of Fire (Jerry Lee Lewis)
9) Greed Killing (Napalm Death)
10) Green Grow the Rushes (REM)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) *Green Eye* (Uriah Heep)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Green Eye (Uriah Heep)
2) Green Theme (Baroness)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New in between theme: references to geology in the title

1) Billy the Mountain (Frank Zappa)
2) Help, I'm a Rock (Frank Zappa)


----------



## Jay

New in between theme: references to geology in the title

1) Billy the Mountain (Frank Zappa)
2) Help, I'm a Rock (Frank Zappa)
3) River Deep, Mountain High (Ike & Tina)


----------



## SanAntone

New in between theme: references to geology in the title

1) Billy the Mountain (Frank Zappa)
2) Help, I'm a Rock (Frank Zappa)
3) River Deep, Mountain High (Ike & Tina)
4) Car on a Hill (Joni Mitchell)


----------



## Jay

New in between theme: references to geology in the title

1) Billy the Mountain (Frank Zappa)
2) Help, I'm a Rock (Frank Zappa)
3) River Deep, Mountain High (Ike & Tina)
4) Car on a Hill (Joni Mitchell)
5) Dance On A Volcano (Genesis)


----------



## MrNobody

1) Billy the Mountain (Frank Zappa)
2) Help, I'm a Rock (Frank Zappa)
3) River Deep, Mountain High (Ike & Tina)
4) Car on a Hill (Joni Mitchell)
5) Dance On A Volcano (Genesis) 
6) I Am a Rock (Simon & Garfunkel)


----------



## SanAntone

New in between theme: references to geology in the title:

1) Billy the Mountain (Frank Zappa)
2) Help, I'm a Rock (Frank Zappa)
3) River Deep, Mountain High (Ike & Tina)
4) Car on a Hill (Joni Mitchell)
5) Dance On A Volcano (Genesis)
6) I Am a Rock (Simon & Garfunkel)
7) Ladies of the Canyon (Joni Mitchell)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: references to geology in the title:

1) Billy the Mountain (Frank Zappa)
2) Help, I'm a Rock (Frank Zappa)
3) River Deep, Mountain High (Ike & Tina)
4) Car on a Hill (Joni Mitchell)
5) Dance On A Volcano (Genesis)
6) I Am a Rock (Simon & Garfunkel)
7) Ladies of the Canyon (Joni Mitchell)
8) There Is a Mountain (Donavan)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Green Eye (Uriah Heep)
2) *Green Tambourine* (Lemon Pipers)
2) Green Theme (Baroness)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: references to geology in the title:

1) Billy the Mountain (Frank Zappa)
2) Help, I'm a Rock (Frank Zappa)
3) River Deep, Mountain High (Ike & Tina)
4) Car on a Hill (Joni Mitchell)
5) Dance On A Volcano (Genesis)
6) I Am a Rock (Simon & Garfunkel)
7) Ladies of the Canyon (Joni Mitchell)
8) There Is a Mountain (Donavan)
9) King Of The Mountain ( Kate Bush)


----------



## Open Book

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Green Eye (Uriah Heep)
2) *Green-Eyed Lady (Sugarloaf)*
3) Green Tambourine (Lemon Pipers)
4) Green Theme (Baroness)


----------



## Jay

New in between theme: references to geology in the title:

1) Billy the Mountain (Frank Zappa)
2) Help, I'm a Rock (Frank Zappa)
3) River Deep, Mountain High (Ike & Tina)
4) Car on a Hill (Joni Mitchell)
5) Dance On A Volcano (Genesis)
6) I Am a Rock (Simon & Garfunkel)
7) Ladies of the Canyon (Joni Mitchell)
8) There Is a Mountain (Donavan)
9) King Of The Mountain ( Kate Bush)
10) Desert Rose (Sting)


----------



## Jay

New in-between theme: titles including both first and last names - 

1) Harold Land (Yes)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: titles including both first and last names - 

1) Harold Land (Yes)
2) Anna Lee ( Dream Theater)


----------



## Jay

New in-between theme: titles including both first and last names -

1) Harold Land (Yes)
2) Anna Lee (Dream Theater)
3) Ballad of Dwight Fry (Alice Cooper)


----------



## Open Book

New in-between theme: titles including both first and last names -

1) Harold Land (Yes)
2) Anna Lee (Dream Theater)
3) Ballad of Dwight Fry (Alice Cooper)
4) David Watts (The Kinks)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: titles including both first and last names -

1) Harold Land (Yes)
2) Anna Lee (Dream Theater)
3) Ballad of Dwight Fry (Alice Cooper)
4) David Watts (The Kinks)
5) Hello Mary Lou ( Rick Nelson)


----------



## Jay

New in-between theme: titles including both first and last names -

1) Harold Land (Yes)
2) Anna Lee (Dream Theater)
3) Ballad of Dwight Fry (Alice Cooper)
4) David Watts (The Kinks)
5) Breakfast With Werner von Braun (Stackridge)

_* Mary Lou lacks a last name._


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: titles including both first and last names -

1) Harold Land (Yes)
2) Anna Lee (Dream Theater)
3) Ballad of Dwight Fry (Alice Cooper)
4) David Watts (The Kinks)
5) Breakfast With Werner von Braun (Stackridge)
6) Mary Jane Holland ( Lady Gaga)


----------



## MrNobody

New in-between theme: titles including both first and last names -

1) Harold Land (Yes)
2) Anna Lee (Dream Theater)
3) Ballad of Dwight Fry (Alice Cooper)
4) David Watts (The Kinks)
5) Breakfast With Werner von Braun (Stackridge)
6) Mary Jane Holland ( Lady Gaga) 
7) Richard Cory (Simon & Garfunkel)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New in-between theme: titles including both first and last names -

1) Harold Land (Yes)
2) Anna Lee (Dream Theater)
3) Ballad of Dwight Fry (Alice Cooper)
4) David Watts (The Kinks)
5) Breakfast With Werner von Braun (Stackridge)
6) Mary Jane Holland ( Lady Gaga) 
7) Richard Cory (Simon & Garfunkel)
8) Perry Mason (Ozzy)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: titles including both first and last names -

1) Harold Land (Yes)
2) Anna Lee (Dream Theater)
3) Ballad of Dwight Fry (Alice Cooper)
4) David Watts (The Kinks)
5) Breakfast With Werner von Braun (Stackridge)
6) Mary Jane Holland ( Lady Gaga) 
7) Richard Cory (Simon & Garfunkel)
8) Perry Mason (Ozzy)
9 )Bill Bailey Won't You Please Come Home ( Ella Fitzgerald)


----------



## MrNobody

New in-between theme: titles including both first and last names -

1) Harold Land (Yes)
2) Anna Lee (Dream Theater)
3) Ballad of Dwight Fry (Alice Cooper)
4) David Watts (The Kinks)
5) Breakfast With Werner von Braun (Stackridge)
6) Mary Jane Holland ( Lady Gaga)
7) Richard Cory (Simon & Garfunkel)
8) Perry Mason (Ozzy)
9 )Bill Bailey Won't You Please Come Home ( Ella Fitzgerald) 
10) The Late Great Johnny Ace (Paul Simon)


----------



## MrNobody

New in-between theme: titles including "Bright".

1) Bright eyes (Art Telefunken)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: titles including "Bright".

1) Bright eyes (Art Telefunken)
2) Always Look On The Bright Side Of Life ( Monty Python)


----------



## MrNobody

Updated, easier new in-between theme: titles including "Bright" or "Dark or "Light" or "Darkness".

1) Bright eyes (Art Telefunken)
2) Always Look On The Bright Side Of Life ( Monty Python)
3) Light My Fire (The Doors)


----------



## Rogerx

Updated, easier new in-between theme: titles including "Bright" or "Dark or "Light" or "Darkness".

1) Bright eyes (Art Telefunken)
2) Always Look On The Bright Side Of Life ( Monty Python)
3) Light My Fire (The Doors)
4) Dancing In The Dark ( Bruce Springsteen)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Green Eye (Uriah Heep)
2) Green-Eyed Lady (Sugarloaf)
*3) Green Shirt (Elvis Costello)*
4) Green Tambourine (Lemon Pipers)
5) Green Theme (Baroness)


----------



## cougarjuno

Updated, easier new in-between theme: titles including "Bright" or "Dark or "Light" or "Darkness".

1) Bright eyes (Art Telefunken)
2) Always Look On The Bright Side Of Life ( Monty Python)
3) Light My Fire (The Doors)
4) Dancing In The Dark ( Bruce Springsteen)
5) Darkness on the Edge of Town (Bruce Springsteen)


----------



## Jay

Updated, easier new in-between theme: titles including "Bright" or "Dark or "Light" or "Darkness".

1) Bright eyes (Art Telefunken)
2) Always Look On The Bright Side Of Life ( Monty Python)
3) Light My Fire (The Doors)
4) Dancing In The Dark ( Bruce Springsteen)
5) Darkness on the Edge of Town (Bruce Springsteen)
6) Darkness (VdGG)


----------



## pianozach

Updated, easier new in-between theme: titles including "Bright" or "Dark or "Light" or "Darkness".

Updated, easier new in-between theme: titles including "Bright" or "Dark or "Light" or "Darkness".

1) Bright eyes (Art Telefunken)
2) Always Look On The Bright Side Of Life ( Monty Python)
3) Light My Fire (The Doors)
4) Dancing In The Dark ( Bruce Springsteen)
5) Darkness on the Edge of Town (Bruce Springsteen)
6) Darkness (VdGG)
7) Brighter Than the Sun (Colbie Caillat)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Green Eye (Uriah Heep)
2) Green-Eyed Lady (Sugarloaf)
3) *Green River* (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
4) Green Shirt (Elvis Costello)
5) Green Tambourine (Lemon Pipers)
6) Green Theme (Baroness)


----------



## SanAntone

Updated, easier new in-between theme: titles including "Bright" or "Dark or "Light" or "Darkness".

1) Bright eyes (Art Telefunken)
2) Always Look On The Bright Side Of Life ( Monty Python)
3) Light My Fire (The Doors)
4) Dancing In The Dark ( Bruce Springsteen)
5) Darkness on the Edge of Town (Bruce Springsteen)
6) Darkness (VdGG)
7) Brighter Than the Sun (Colbie Caillat)
8) I Saw the Light (Hank Williams)


----------



## Azol

Updated, easier new in-between theme: titles including "Bright" or "Dark or "Light" or "Darkness".

1) Bright eyes (Art Telefunken)
2) Always Look On The Bright Side Of Life ( Monty Python)
3) Light My Fire (The Doors)
4) Dancing In The Dark ( Bruce Springsteen)
5) Darkness on the Edge of Town (Bruce Springsteen)
6) Darkness (VdGG)
7) Brighter Than the Sun (Colbie Caillat)
8) I Saw the Light (Hank Williams) 
9) The Light (Spock's Beard)


----------



## pianozach

Updated, easier new in-between theme: titles including "Bright" or "Dark or "Light" or "Darkness".

1) Bright eyes (Art Telefunken)
2) Always Look On The Bright Side Of Life ( Monty Python)
3) Light My Fire (The Doors)
4) Dancing In The Dark ( Bruce Springsteen)
5) Darkness on the Edge of Town (Bruce Springsteen)
6) Darkness (VdGG)
7) Brighter Than the Sun (Colbie Caillat)
8) I Saw the Light (Hank Williams) 
9) The Light (Spock's Beard)
10) Bright College Days (Tom Lehrer)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Songs sung by John, or Jon. No repeat singers. Singers can be from a band.

1) Roundabout (Yes (Jon Anderson))


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Green Eye (Uriah Heep)
2) Green-Eyed Lady (Sugarloaf)
*3) Green Eyes (Coldplay)*
4) Green River (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
5) Green Shirt (Elvis Costello)
6) Green Tambourine (Lemon Pipers)
7) Green Theme (Baroness)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Songs sung by John, or Jon. No repeat singers. Singers can be from a band.

1) Roundabout (Yes (Jon Anderson)
2) Imagine (John Lennon)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: Songs sung by John, or Jon. No repeat singers. Singers can be from a band.

1) Roundabout (Yes (Jon Anderson)
2) Imagine (John Lennon)
3) Gentle on My Mind (John Hartford)


----------



## Azol

Theme: Songs sung by John, or Jon. No repeat singers. Singers can be from a band.

1) Roundabout (Yes (Jon Anderson)
2) Imagine (John Lennon)
3) Gentle on My Mind (John Hartford)
4) Rocky Mountain High (John Denver)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Songs sung by John, or Jon. No repeat singers. Singers can be from a band.

1) Roundabout (Yes (Jon Anderson)
2) Imagine (John Lennon)
3) Gentle on My Mind (John Hartford)
4) Rocky Mountain High (John Denver)
5) Missing You (John Waite)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: Songs sung by John, or Jon. No repeat singers. Singers can be from a band.

1) Roundabout (Yes (Jon Anderson)
2) Imagine (John Lennon)
3) Gentle on My Mind (John Hartford)
4) Rocky Mountain High (John Denver)
5) Missing You (John Waite)
6) Delia (Johnny Cash)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Songs sung by John, or Jon. No repeat singers. Singers can be from a band.

1) Roundabout (Yes (Jon Anderson)
2) Imagine (John Lennon)
3) Gentle on My Mind (John Hartford)
4) Rocky Mountain High (John Denver)
5) Missing You (John Waite)
6) Delia (Johnny Cash)
7)Jambalaya (On the bayou)John Fogerty


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Songs sung by John, or Jon. No repeat singers. Singers can be from a band.

1) Roundabout (Yes (Jon Anderson))
2) Imagine (John Lennon)
3) Gentle on My Mind (John Hartford)
4) Rocky Mountain High (John Denver)
5) Missing You (John Waite)
6) Delia (Johnny Cash)
7) Jambalaya (On the bayou) (John Fogerty)
8) Your Life Is Now (John Mellencamp)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Green Eye (Uriah Heep)
2) Green-Eyed Lady (Sugarloaf)
3) Green Eyes (Coldplay)
4) *Green Finch and Linnet Bird* (Stephen Sondheim)
5) Green River (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
6) Green Shirt (Elvis Costello)
7) Green Tambourine (Lemon Pipers)
8) Green Theme (Baroness)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Songs sung by John, or Jon. No repeat singers. Singers can be from a band.

1) Roundabout (Yes (Jon Anderson))
2) Imagine (John Lennon)
3) Gentle on My Mind (John Hartford)
4) Rocky Mountain High (John Denver)
5) Missing You (John Waite)
6) Delia (Johnny Cash)
7) Jambalaya (On the bayou) (John Fogerty)
8) Your Life Is Now (John Mellencamp)
9) My Favorite Things ( John Coltrane)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Songs sung by John, or Jon. No repeat singers. Singers can be from a band.

1) Roundabout (Yes (Jon Anderson))
2) Imagine (John Lennon)
3) Gentle on My Mind (John Hartford)
4) Rocky Mountain High (John Denver)
5) Missing You (John Waite)
6) Delia (Johnny Cash)
7) Jambalaya (On the bayou) (John Fogerty)
8) Your Life Is Now (John Mellencamp)
9) My Favorite Things ( John Coltrane)
10) No Such Thing (John Mayer)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Green Eye (Uriah Heep)
2) Green-Eyed Lady (Sugarloaf)
3) Green Eyes (Coldplay)
4) Green Finch and Linnet Bird (Stephen Sondheim)
5) Green River (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
6) Green Shirt (Elvis Costello)
7) Green Tambourine (Lemon Pipers)
8) Green Theme (Baroness)
*9) Green Thoughts (Smithereens)*


----------



## Rogerx

New in between song: Black, in title please.


1) Black Beauty ( Lana Del Rey)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New in between song: Black, in title please.


1) Black Beauty ( Lana Del Rey)
2) Satanic Black Metal In Hell (Urgehal)


----------



## pianozach

New in between song: Black, in title please.


1) Black Beauty (Lana Del Rey)
2) Satanic Black Metal In Hell (Urgehal)
3) Black Maria (Todd Rundgren)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Green Eye (Uriah Heep)
2) Green-Eyed Lady (Sugarloaf)
3) Green Eyes (Coldplay)
4) Green Finch and Linnet Bird (Stephen Sondheim)
5) Green River (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
6) Green Shirt (Elvis Costello)
7) *Greensleeves* (Trad.)
8) Green Tambourine (Lemon Pipers)
9) Green Theme (Baroness)
10) Green Thoughts (Smithereens)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) _*Grey Seal*_ (Elton John)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between song: Black, in title please.


1) Black Beauty (Lana Del Rey)
2) Satanic Black Metal In Hell (Urgehal)
3) Black Maria (Todd Rundgren)
4) Black Dog (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## SanAntone

New in between song: Black, in title please.


1) Black Beauty (Lana Del Rey)
2) Satanic Black Metal In Hell (Urgehal)
3) Black Maria (Todd Rundgren)
4) Black Dog (Led Zeppelin) 
5) Black Day In July (Gordon Lightfoot)


----------



## Jay

New in between song: Black, in title please.

1) Black Beauty (Lana Del Rey)
2) Satanic Black Metal In Hell (Urgehal)
3) Black Maria (Todd Rundgren)
4) Black Dog (Led Zeppelin)
5) Starless and Bible Black (KC)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Grey Seal (Elton John)
2) Grinder (Judas Priest)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between song: Black, in title please.

1) Black Beauty (Lana Del Rey)
2) Satanic Black Metal In Hell (Urgehal)
3) Black Maria (Todd Rundgren)
4) Black Dog (Led Zeppelin)
5) Starless and Bible Black (KC)
6) Black Ice (AC/DC)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New in between song: Black, in title please.

1) Black Beauty (Lana Del Rey)
2) Satanic Black Metal In Hell (Urgehal)
3) Black Maria (Todd Rundgren)
4) Black Dog (Led Zeppelin)
5) Starless and Bible Black (KC)
6) Black Ice (AC/DC)
7) Black Sabbath (Black Sabbath)


----------



## SanAntone

My Gordon Lightfoot song was erased, so I'm adding it along with the one I was going to add anyway.

New in between song: Black, in title please.

1) Black Beauty (Lana Del Rey)
2) Satanic Black Metal In Hell (Urgehal)
3) Black Maria (Todd Rundgren)
4) Black Dog (Led Zeppelin)
5) Starless and Bible Black (KC)
6) Black Ice (AC/DC)
7) Black Sabbath (Black Sabbath)
8) Black Day In July (Gordon Lightfoot)
9) Black Magic Woman (Santana)


----------



## Jay

New in between song: Black, in title please.

1) Black Beauty (Lana Del Rey)
2) Satanic Black Metal In Hell (Urgehal)
3) Black Maria (Todd Rundgren)
4) Black Dog (Led Zeppelin)
5) Starless and Bible Black (KC)
6) Black Ice (AC/DC)
7) Black Sabbath (Black Sabbath)
8) Black Day In July (Gordon Lightfoot)
9) Black Magic Woman (Santana)
10) Black Is Black (Los Bravos)


----------



## Jay

New in-between theme: tools & tech

1) White Hammer (VdGG)


----------



## pianozach

New in-between theme: tools & tech

1) White Hammer (VdGG)
2) I _Saw_ Her Standing There (Beatles)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Grey Seal (Elton John)
2) Grinder (Judas Priest)
3) *Grits* (James Brown)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: tools & tech

1) White Hammer (VdGG)
2) I _Saw_ Her Standing There (Beatles)
3) Screwdriver ( Prince)


----------



## Jay

New in-between theme: tools & tech

1) White Hammer (VdGG)
2) I Saw Her Standing There (Beatles)
3) Screwdriver ( Prince)
4) Careful With That Axe, Eugene (Pink Floyd)


----------



## MrNobody

New in-between theme: tools & tech

1) White Hammer (VdGG)
2) I Saw Her Standing There (Beatles)
3) Screwdriver ( Prince)
4) Careful With That Axe, Eugene (Pink Floyd) 
5) Hit me with your rhythm stick (Ian Dury and the Blockheads)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: tools & tech

1) White Hammer (VdGG)
2) I Saw Her Standing There (Beatles)
3) Screwdriver ( Prince)
4) Careful With That Axe, Eugene (Pink Floyd) 
5) Hit me with your rhythm stick (Ian Dury and the Blockheads)
6) Hammer To Fall ( Queen)


----------



## MrNobody

New in-between theme: tools & tech

1) White Hammer (VdGG)
2) I Saw Her Standing There (Beatles)
3) Screwdriver ( Prince)
4) Careful With That Axe, Eugene (Pink Floyd)
5) Hit me with your rhythm stick (Ian Dury and the Blockheads)
6) Hammer To Fall ( Queen) 
7) Wrecking Ball (Grace Slick, from her 1981 album)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Grey Seal (Elton John)
2) Grinder (Judas Priest)
3) Grits (James Brown)
4) Grounds for Separation (Hall & Oates)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in-between theme: tools & tech

1) White Hammer (VdGG)
2) I Saw Her Standing There (Beatles)
3) Screwdriver ( Prince)
4) Careful With That Axe, Eugene (Pink Floyd)
5) Hit me with your rhythm stick (Ian Dury and the Blockheads)
6) Hammer To Fall ( Queen)
7) Wrecking Ball (Grace Slick, from her 1981 album)
8) Hammer in My Heart (Utopia)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New in-between theme: tools & tech

1) White Hammer (VdGG)
2) I Saw Her Standing There (Beatles)
3) Screwdriver ( Prince)
4) Careful With That Axe, Eugene (Pink Floyd)
5) Hit me with your rhythm stick (Ian Dury and the Blockheads)
6) Hammer To Fall ( Queen)
7) Wrecking Ball (Grace Slick, from her 1981 album)
8) Hammer in My Heart (Utopia)
9) Nail Their Tongues (Primordial)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: tools & tech

1) White Hammer (VdGG)
2) I Saw Her Standing There (Beatles)
3) Screwdriver ( Prince)
4) Careful With That Axe, Eugene (Pink Floyd)
5) Hit me with your rhythm stick (Ian Dury and the Blockheads)
6) Hammer To Fall ( Queen)
7) Wrecking Ball (Grace Slick, from her 1981 album)
8) Hammer in My Heart (Utopia)
9) Nail Their Tongues (Primordial)
10) Maxwell's Silver Hammer ( The Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Many, in title please 

1)One Too Many Mornings ( Bob Dylan)


----------



## SanAntone

New in between theme: Many, in title please

1) One Too Many Mornings ( Bob Dylan)
2) Coat Of Many Colors (Dolly Parton)


----------



## MrNobody

New in between theme: Many, in title please

1) One Too Many Mornings ( Bob Dylan)
2) Coat Of Many Colors (Dolly Parton) 
3) One Drink Too Many (Sailor)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Many, in title please

1) One Too Many Mornings ( Bob Dylan)
2) Coat Of Many Colors (Dolly Parton) 
3) One Drink Too Many (Sailor)
4) Many Rivers To Cross ( Jimmy Cliff)


----------



## SanAntone

New in between theme: Many, in title please

1) One Too Many Mornings ( Bob Dylan)
2) Coat Of Many Colors (Dolly Parton)
3) One Drink Too Many (Sailor)
4) Many Rivers To Cross ( Jimmy Cliff)
5) How Many More Times (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: Many, in title please

1) One Too Many Mornings (Bob Dylan)
2) Coat Of Many Colors (Dolly Parton)
3) One Drink Too Many (Sailor)
4) Many Rivers To Cross (Jimmy Cliff)
5) How Many More Times (Led Zeppelin)
6) Too Many People (Paul & Linda McCartney)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Grey Seal (Elton John)
2) Grinder (Judas Priest)
3) Grits (James Brown)
4) *Grounded* (Garrison Starr)
5) Grounds for Separation (Hall & Oates)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Grey Seal (Elton John)
2) Grinder (Judas Priest)
3) Grits (James Brown)
4) Grounded (Garrison Starr)
5) Grounds for Separation (Hall & Oates)
*6) Growin' (Loggins & Messina)*


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme: Many, in title please

1) One Too Many Mornings (Bob Dylan)
2) Coat Of Many Colors (Dolly Parton)
3) One Drink Too Many (Sailor)
4) Many Rivers To Cross (Jimmy Cliff)
5) How Many More Times (Led Zeppelin)
6) Too Many People (Paul & Linda McCartney)
7) Many a Mile to Freedom (Traffic)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Grey Seal (Elton John)
2) Grinder (Judas Priest)
3) Grits (James Brown)
4) Grounded (Garrison Starr)
5) Grounds for Separation (Hall & Oates)
6) Growin' (Loggins & Messina)
7) *Grow Some Funk Of Your Own* (Elton John)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: Many, in title please

1) One Too Many Mornings (Bob Dylan)
2) Coat Of Many Colors (Dolly Parton)
3) One Drink Too Many (Sailor)
4) Many Rivers To Cross (Jimmy Cliff)
5) How Many More Times (Led Zeppelin)
6) Too Many People (Paul & Linda McCartney)
7) Many a Mile to Freedom (Traffic)
8) Too Many Too (Jethro Tull)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Many, in title please

1) One Too Many Mornings (Bob Dylan)
2) Coat Of Many Colors (Dolly Parton)
3) One Drink Too Many (Sailor)
4) Many Rivers To Cross (Jimmy Cliff)
5) How Many More Times (Led Zeppelin)
6) Too Many People (Paul & Linda McCartney)
7) Many a Mile to Freedom (Traffic)
8) Too Many Too (Jethro Tull)
9) Coat Of Many Colors ( Dolly Parton)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Rogerx said:


> New in between theme: Many, in title please
> 
> 1) One Too Many Mornings (Bob Dylan)
> *2) Coat Of Many Colors (Dolly Parton)*
> 3) One Drink Too Many (Sailor)
> 4) Many Rivers To Cross (Jimmy Cliff)
> 5) How Many More Times (Led Zeppelin)
> 6) Too Many People (Paul & Linda McCartney)
> 7) Many a Mile to Freedom (Traffic)
> 8) Too Many Too (Jethro Tull)
> *9) Coat Of Many Colors ( Dolly Parton)*


*Number 9 is officially disqualified as it is identical to number 2...*

*Congratulations on achieving your 500th Official Disqualification - *:tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx

Sunburst Finish said:


> *Number 9 is officially disqualified as it is identical to number 2...*
> 
> *Congratulations on achieving your 500th Official Disqualification - *:tiphat:


Goof grief are you what ..................... 6 years old.


----------



## Jay

New in between theme: Many, in title please

1) One Too Many Mornings (Bob Dylan)
2) Coat Of Many Colors (Dolly Parton)
3) One Drink Too Many (Sailor)
4) Many Rivers To Cross (Jimmy Cliff)
5) How Many More Times (Led Zeppelin)
6) Too Many People (Paul & Linda McCartney)
7) Many a Mile to Freedom (Traffic)
8) Too Many Too (Jethro Tull)
9) Coat Of Many Colors ( Dolly Parton)
10) Too Many Yesterdays (Peter Hammill)


----------



## Jay

New theme: songs that begin with bass:

1) We Gotta Get Out of This Place (Animals)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs that begin with bass:

1) We Gotta Get Out of This Place (Animals) 
2) I Wish ( Stevie Wonder)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs that begin with bass:

1) We Gotta Get Out of This Place (Animals) 
2) I Wish ( Stevie Wonder)
3) These boots (Nancy Sinatra)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Grey Seal (Elton John)
2) Grinder (Judas Priest)
3) Grits (James Brown)
4) Grounded (Garrison Starr)
5) Grounds for Separation (Hall & Oates)
6) Growin' (Loggins & Messina)
*7) Growin' Up (Bruce Springsteen)*
8) Grow Some Funk Of Your Own (Elton John)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: songs that begin with bass:

1) We Gotta Get Out of This Place (Animals)
2) I Wish ( Stevie Wonder)
3) These boots (Nancy Sinatra)
4) Another One Bites the Dust (Queen)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: songs that begin with bass:

1) We Gotta Get Out of This Place (Animals)
2) I Wish ( Stevie Wonder)
3) These boots (Nancy Sinatra)
4) Another One Bites the Dust (Queen)
5) Peace Sells (Megadeth)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs that begin with bass:

1) We Gotta Get Out of This Place (Animals)
2) I Wish ( Stevie Wonder)
3) These boots (Nancy Sinatra)
4) Another One Bites the Dust (Queen)
5) Peace Sells (Megadeth)
6) Little Green Bag – The George Baker Selection


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs that begin with bass:

1) We Gotta Get Out of This Place (Animals)
2) I Wish ( Stevie Wonder)
3) These boots (Nancy Sinatra)
4) Another One Bites the Dust (Queen)
5) Peace Sells (Megadeth)
6) Ice Ice Baby (Vanilla Ice)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs that begin with bass:

1) We Gotta Get Out of This Place (Animals)
2) I Wish ( Stevie Wonder)
3) These boots (Nancy Sinatra)
4) Another One Bites the Dust (Queen)
5) Peace Sells (Megadeth)
6) Little Green Bag – The George Baker Selection
7) Ice Ice Baby (Vanilla Ice) corrected board


----------



## Shaughnessy

New theme: songs that begin with bass:

1) We Gotta Get Out of This Place (Animals)
2) I Wish ( Stevie Wonder)
3) These boots (Nancy Sinatra)
4) Another One Bites the Dust (Queen)
5) Peace Sells (Megadeth)
6) Little Green Bag - The George Baker Selection
7) Ice Ice Baby (Vanilla Ice) corrected board
8) Come Together (The Beatles)

========================================================

Number 3 should have been disqualified for starting out with both the bass and guitar perfectly in sync rather than actually beginning with bass but apparently _laissez-faire_ is the rule of the day.


----------



## Jay

New theme: songs that begin with bass:

1) We Gotta Get Out of This Place (Animals)
2) I Wish ( Stevie Wonder)
3) These boots (Nancy Sinatra)
4) Another One Bites the Dust (Queen)
5) Peace Sells (Megadeth)
6) Little Green Bag – The George Baker Selection
7) Ice Ice Baby (Vanilla Ice) corrected board
8) Come Together (The Beatles)
9) Whipping Post - (ABB)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New theme: songs that begin with bass:

1) We Gotta Get Out of This Place (Animals)
2) I Wish ( Stevie Wonder)
3) These boots (Nancy Sinatra)
4) Another One Bites the Dust (Queen)
5) Peace Sells (Megadeth)
6) Little Green Bag – The George Baker Selection
7) Ice Ice Baby (Vanilla Ice) corrected board
8) Come Together (The Beatles)
9) Whipping Post - (ABB)
10) Walk On The Wild Side (Lou Reed)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New In-Between Theme - Songs that feature "chanting" -(in the ensemble singing sense) -

Include a link to the actual song near the bottom of the post -

_Laissez-faire_ rules don't apply when I'm playing this game...

1.) Saturday Night (Bay City Rollers)


----------



## cougarjuno

New In-Between Theme - Songs that feature "chanting" -(in the ensemble singing sense) -

Include a link to the actual song near the bottom of the post -

Laissez-faire rules don't apply when I'm playing this game...

1.) Saturday Night (Bay City Rollers)
2) Na Na Hey Hey Kiss Him Goodbye (Steam)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New In-Between Theme - Songs that feature "chanting" -(in the ensemble singing sense) -

Include a link to the actual song near the bottom of the post -

Laissez-faire rules don't apply when I'm playing this game...

1.) Saturday Night (Bay City Rollers)
2) Na Na Hey Hey Kiss Him Goodbye (Steam)
3) Tubthumping (Chumbawamba)


----------



## Azol

New In-Between Theme - Songs that feature "chanting" -(in the ensemble singing sense) -

Include a link to the actual song near the bottom of the post -

Laissez-faire rules don't apply when I'm playing this game...

1) Saturday Night (Bay City Rollers)
2) Na Na Hey Hey Kiss Him Goodbye (Steam)
3) Tubthumping (Chumbawamba)
4) The Revealing Science of God (Yes)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New In-Between Theme - Songs that feature "chanting" -(in the ensemble singing sense) -

Include a link to the actual song near the bottom of the post -

Laissez-faire rules don't apply when I'm playing this game...

1) Saturday Night (Bay City Rollers)
2) Na Na Hey Hey Kiss Him Goodbye (Steam)
3) Tubthumping (Chumbawamba)
4) The Revealing Science of God (Yes)
5) We Will Rock You (Queen)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Grey Seal (Elton John)
*2) Grin And Bear It (The Beat Junkies)*
3) Grinder (Judas Priest)
4) Grits (James Brown)
5) Grounded (Garrison Starr)
6) Grounds for Separation (Hall & Oates)
7) Growin' (Loggins & Messina)
8) Growin' Up (Bruce Springsteen)
9) Grow Some Funk Of Your Own (Elton John)


----------



## pianozach

New In-Between Theme - Songs that feature "chanting" -(in the ensemble singing sense) -

Include a link to the actual song near the bottom of the post -

Laissez-faire rules don't apply when I'm playing this game...

1) Saturday Night (Bay City Rollers)
2) Na Na Hey Hey Kiss Him Goodbye (Steam)
3) Tubthumping (Chumbawamba)
4) The Revealing Science of God (Yes)
5) We Will Rock You (Queen)
6) Eastern Intrigue (Todd Rundgren)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the G's...

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Grey Seal (Elton John)
2) Grin And Bear It (The Beat Junkies)
3) Grinder (Judas Priest)
4) Grits (James Brown)
5) Grounded (Garrison Starr)
6) Grounds for Separation (Hall & Oates)
7) Growin' (Loggins & Messina)
8) Growin' Up (Bruce Springsteen)
9) Grow Some Funk Of Your Own (Elton John)
*10) Guinnevere (Crosby, Stills & Nash) *


----------



## Shaughnessy

New In-Between Theme - Songs that feature "chanting" -(in the ensemble singing sense) -

Include a link to the actual song near the bottom of the post -

_Laissez-faire_ rules don't apply when I'm playing this game...

1) Saturday Night (Bay City Rollers)
2) Na Na Hey Hey Kiss Him Goodbye (Steam)
3) Tubthumping (Chumbawamba)
4) The Revealing Science of God (Yes)
5) We Will Rock You (Queen)
6) Eastern Intrigue (Todd Rundgren)
7) Hooked On A Feeling (Blue Swede)


----------



## cougarjuno

New In-Between Theme - Songs that feature "chanting" -(in the ensemble singing sense) -

Include a link to the actual song near the bottom of the post -

Laissez-faire rules don't apply when I'm playing this game...

1) Saturday Night (Bay City Rollers)
2) Na Na Hey Hey Kiss Him Goodbye (Steam)
3) Tubthumping (Chumbawamba)
4) The Revealing Science of God (Yes)
5) We Will Rock You (Queen)
6) Eastern Intrigue (Todd Rundgren)
7) Hooked On A Feeling (Blue Swede)
8) Om (Moody Blues)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the G's, and likely the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) *Gumboots* (Paul Simon)


----------



## pianozach

New In-Between Theme - Songs that feature "chanting" -(in the ensemble singing sense) -

Include a link to the actual song near the bottom of the post -

Laissez-faire rules don't apply when I'm playing this game...

1) Saturday Night (Bay City Rollers)
2) Na Na Hey Hey Kiss Him Goodbye (Steam)
3) Tubthumping (Chumbawamba)
4) The Revealing Science of God (Yes)
5) We Will Rock You (Queen)
6) Eastern Intrigue (Todd Rundgren)
7) Hooked On A Feeling (Blue Swede)
8) Om (Moody Blues)
9) Just One Victory (Todd Rundgren)


----------



## Jay

New In-Between Theme - Songs that feature "chanting" -(in the ensemble singing sense) -

Include a link to the actual song near the bottom of the post -

1) Saturday Night (Bay City Rollers)
2) Na Na Hey Hey Kiss Him Goodbye (Steam)
3) Tubthumping (Chumbawamba)
4) The Revealing Science of God (Yes)
5) We Will Rock You (Queen)
6) Eastern Intrigue (Todd Rundgren)
7) Hooked On A Feeling (Blue Swede)
8) Om (Moody Blues)
9) Just One Victory (Todd Rundgren)
10) Monkey Chant (Jade Warrior)


----------



## Jay

New theme: song title includes a sport - 

1) Anyone For Tennis (Stackridge)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New theme: song title includes a sport -

1) Anyone For Tennis (Stackridge)
2) When An Old Cricketer Leaves The Crease (Roy Harper)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: song title includes a sport -

1) Anyone For Tennis (Stackridge)
2) When An Old Cricketer Leaves The Crease (Roy Harper)
3) Hoi *Polo*i (Utopia)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: song title includes a sport -

1) Anyone For Tennis (Stackridge)
2) When An Old Cricketer Leaves The Crease (Roy Harper)
3) Hoi *Polo*i (Utopia)
4) The Swimming Song ( Loudon Wainwright III)


----------



## Jay

New theme: song title includes a sport -

1) Anyone For Tennis? (Stackridge)
2) When An Old Cricketer Leaves The Crease (Roy Harper)
3) Hoi Poloi (Utopia)
4) The Swimming Song ( Loudon Wainwright III)
5) Golf Girl (Caravan)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: song title includes a sport -

1) Anyone For Tennis? (Stackridge)
2) When An Old Cricketer Leaves The Crease (Roy Harper)
3) Hoi Poloi (Utopia)
4) The Swimming Song (Loudon Wainwright III)
5) Golf Girl (Caravan)
6) I'm Running (Yes)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: song title includes a sport -

1) Anyone For Tennis? (Stackridge)
2) When An Old Cricketer Leaves The Crease (Roy Harper)
3) Hoi Poloi (Utopia)
4) The Swimming Song (Loudon Wainwright III)
5) Golf Girl (Caravan)
6) I'm Running (Yes)
7) Sailing ( Rod Stewart)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the G's, and likely the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Gumboots (Paul Simon)
*2) Guns on the Roof (The Clash)*


----------



## Shaughnessy

pianozach said:


> New theme: song title includes a sport -
> 
> 1) Anyone For Tennis (Stackridge)
> 2) When An Old Cricketer Leaves The Crease (Roy Harper)
> 3) Hoi *Polo*i (Utopia)


:lol:

You crack me up, Zach - you're lucky it's not my theme - my "Laissez-faire rules don't apply when I'm playing this game..." would have sent this one packing - although kudos for being clever...


----------



## Shaughnessy

New theme: song title includes a sport -

1) Anyone For Tennis? (Stackridge)
2) When An Old Cricketer Leaves The Crease (Roy Harper)
3) Hoi Poloi (Utopia)
4) The Swimming Song (Loudon Wainwright III)
5) Golf Girl (Caravan)
6) I'm Running (Yes)
7) Sailing ( Rod Stewart)
8) Take Me Out To The Ballgame (Frank Sinatra and Gene Kelly)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: song title includes a sport -

1) Anyone For Tennis? (Stackridge)
2) When An Old Cricketer Leaves The Crease (Roy Harper)
3) Hoi Poloi (Utopia)
4) The Swimming Song (Loudon Wainwright III)
5) Golf Girl (Caravan)
6) I'm Running (Yes)
7) Sailing ( Rod Stewart)
8) Take Me Out To The Ballgame (Frank Sinatra and Gene Kelly)
9) Marathon Man (Eric Carmen)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New theme: song title includes a sport -

1) Anyone For Tennis? (Stackridge)
2) When An Old Cricketer Leaves The Crease (Roy Harper)
3) Hoi Poloi (Utopia)
4) The Swimming Song (Loudon Wainwright III)
5) Golf Girl (Caravan)
6) I'm Running (Yes)
7) Sailing ( Rod Stewart)
8) Take Me Out To The Ballgame (Frank Sinatra and Gene Kelly)
9) Marathon Man (Eric Carmen)
10) Football Hero (Al Stewart)


Give me a minute or so for the next theme...


----------



## Shaughnessy

New theme - Songs which include whistling... 

1) Sitting On The Dock Of The Bay (Otis Redding)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme - Songs which include whistling...

1) Sitting On The Dock Of The Bay (Otis Redding)
2) Easy Does It (Supertramp)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme - Songs which include whistling...

1) Sitting On The Dock Of The Bay (Otis Redding)
2) Easy Does It (Supertramp)
3) I was Kaiser Bill's Batman (Whistling Jack Smith )


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme - Songs which include whistling...

1) Sitting On The Dock Of The Bay (Otis Redding)
2) Easy Does It (Supertramp)
3) I was Kaiser Bill's Batman (Whistling Jack Smith )
4) Me and Julio Down by the Schoolyard (Paul Simon)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New theme - Songs which include whistling...

1) Sitting On The Dock Of The Bay (Otis Redding)
2) Easy Does It (Supertramp)
3) I was Kaiser Bill's Batman (Whistling Jack Smith )
4) Me and Julio Down by the Schoolyard (Paul Simon)
5) Colonel Bogey March ("The Bridge on the River Kwai" Soundtrack)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme - Songs which include whistling...

1) Sitting On The Dock Of The Bay (Otis Redding)
2) Easy Does It (Supertramp)
3) I was Kaiser Bill's Batman (Whistling Jack Smith )
4) Me and Julio Down by the Schoolyard (Paul Simon)
5) Colonel Bogey March ("The Bridge on the River Kwai" Soundtrack)
6) Daydream (Lovin' Spoonful)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme - Songs which include whistling...

1) Sitting On The Dock Of The Bay (Otis Redding)
2) Easy Does It (Supertramp)
3) I was Kaiser Bill's Batman (Whistling Jack Smith )
4) Me and Julio Down by the Schoolyard (Paul Simon)
5) Colonel Bogey March ("The Bridge on the River Kwai" Soundtrack)
6) Daydream (Lovin' Spoonful)
7) Patience' (Guns N' Roses )


----------



## Jay

New theme - Songs which include whistling...

1) Sitting On The Dock Of The Bay (Otis Redding)
2) Easy Does It (Supertramp)
3) I was Kaiser Bill's Batman (Whistling Jack Smith )
4) Me and Julio Down by the Schoolyard (Paul Simon)
5) Colonel Bogey March ("The Bridge on the River Kwai" Soundtrack)
6) Daydream (Lovin' Spoonful)
7) Patience' (Guns N' Roses )
8) Games Without Frontiers (Peter Gabriel)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New theme - Songs which include whistling...

1) Sitting On The Dock Of The Bay (Otis Redding)
2) Easy Does It (Supertramp)
3) I was Kaiser Bill's Batman (Whistling Jack Smith )
4) Me and Julio Down by the Schoolyard (Paul Simon)
5) Colonel Bogey March ("The Bridge on the River Kwai" Soundtrack)
6) Daydream (Lovin' Spoonful)
7) Patience' (Guns N' Roses )
8) Games Without Frontiers (Peter Gabriel)
9) Jealous Guy (John Lennon)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme - Songs which include whistling...

1) Sitting On The Dock Of The Bay (Otis Redding)
2) Easy Does It (Supertramp)
3) I was Kaiser Bill's Batman (Whistling Jack Smith )
4) Me and Julio Down by the Schoolyard (Paul Simon)
5) Colonel Bogey March ("The Bridge on the River Kwai" Soundtrack)
6) Daydream (Lovin' Spoonful)
7) Patience' (Guns N' Roses )
8) Games Without Frontiers (Peter Gabriel)
9) Jealous Guy (John Lennon)
10) The Stranger (Billy Joel)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme - Songs with piano intros (no repeat performers)

1) Bennie and the Jets (Elton John)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New theme - Songs with piano intros (no repeat performers)

1) Bennie and the Jets (Elton John)
2) Only The Good Die Young (Billy Joel)


----------



## SanAntone

************ deleted **************


----------



## SanAntone

New theme - Songs with piano intros (no repeat performers)

1) Bennie and the Jets (Elton John)
2) Only The Good Die Young (Billy Joel)
3) Wildfire (Michael Martin Murphy)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New theme - Songs with piano intros (no repeat performers)

1) Bennie and the Jets (Elton John)
2) Only The Good Die Young (Billy Joel)
3) Wildfire (Michael Martin Murphy)
4) Old Time Rock & Roll (Bob Seger and the Silver Bullet Band)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme - Songs with piano intros (no repeat performers)

1) Bennie and the Jets (Elton John)
2) Only The Good Die Young (Billy Joel)
3) Wildfire (Michael Martin Murphy)
4) Old Time Rock & Roll (Bob Seger and the Silver Bullet Band)
5) Firth of Fifth (Genesis)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme - Songs with piano intros (no repeat performers)

1) Bennie and the Jets (Elton John)
2) Only The Good Die Young (Billy Joel)
3) Wildfire (Michael Martin Murphy)
4) Old Time Rock & Roll (Bob Seger and the Silver Bullet Band)
5) Firth of Fifth (Genesis)
6) Seven Seas of Rhye (Queen)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New theme - Songs with piano intros (no repeat performers)

1) Bennie and the Jets (Elton John)
2) Only The Good Die Young (Billy Joel)
3) Wildfire (Michael Martin Murphy)
4) Old Time Rock & Roll (Bob Seger and the Silver Bullet Band)
5) Firth of Fifth (Genesis)
6) Seven Seas of Rhye (Queen)
7) The Way It Is (Bruce Hornsby & The Range)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme - Songs with piano intros (no repeat performers)

1) Bennie and the Jets (Elton John)
2) Only The Good Die Young (Billy Joel)
3) Wildfire (Michael Martin Murphy)
4) Old Time Rock & Roll (Bob Seger and the Silver Bullet Band)
5) Firth of Fifth (Genesis)
6) Seven Seas of Rhye (Queen)
7) The Way It Is (Bruce Hornsby & The Range)
8) Lady (Styx)


----------



## Jay

New theme - Songs with piano intros (no repeat performers)

1) Bennie and the Jets (Elton John)
2) Only The Good Die Young (Billy Joel)
3) Wildfire (Michael Martin Murphy)
4) Old Time Rock & Roll (Bob Seger and the Silver Bullet Band)
5) Firth of Fifth (Genesis)
6) Seven Seas of Rhye (Queen)
7) The Way It Is (Bruce Hornsby & The Range)
8) Lady (Styx)
9) River (Joni Mitchell)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme - Songs with piano intros (no repeat performers)

1) Bennie and the Jets (Elton John)
2) Only The Good Die Young (Billy Joel)
3) Wildfire (Michael Martin Murphy)
4) Old Time Rock & Roll (Bob Seger and the Silver Bullet Band)
5) Firth of Fifth (Genesis)
6) Seven Seas of Rhye (Queen)
7) The Way It Is (Bruce Hornsby & The Range)
8) Lady (Styx)
9) River (Joni Mitchell)
10) A Song for You (Leon Russell)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New theme - Songs with piano intros (no repeat performers)

1) Bennie and the Jets (Elton John)
2) Only The Good Die Young (Billy Joel)
3) Wildfire (Michael Martin Murphy)
4) Old Time Rock & Roll (Bob Seger and the Silver Bullet Band)
5) Firth of Fifth (Genesis)
6) Seven Seas of Rhye (Queen)
7) The Way It Is (Bruce Hornsby & The Range)
8) Lady (Styx)
9) River (Joni Mitchell)
10) Imagine (John Lennon)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New theme - Any Song By A Trio - Bonus Points Awarded For Three-Named Trios...

1) Lake Shore Drive (Aliotta Haynes Jeremiah) - (Bonus Points)

==================================================

If you've never heard this song - It was only a regional hit here in the Midwest -

It's a pretty cool tune & worth a listen...


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme - Any Song By A Trio - Bonus Points Awarded For Three-Named Trios...

1) Lake Shore Drive (Aliotta Haynes Jeremiah) - (Bonus Points)
2) Fallin' In Love (Souther, Hillman, Furay Band)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New theme - Any Song By A Trio - Bonus Points Awarded For Three-Named Trios...

1) Lake Shore Drive (Aliotta Haynes Jeremiah) - (Bonus Points)
2) Fallin' In Love (Souther, Hillman, Furay Band)
3) Don't You Write Her Off (McGuinn, Clark, and Hillman)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme - Any Song By A Trio - Bonus Points Awarded For Three-Named Trios...

1) Lake Shore Drive (Aliotta Haynes Jeremiah) - (Bonus Points)
2) Fallin' In Love (Souther, Hillman, Furay Band)
3) Don't You Write Her Off (McGuinn, Clark, and Hillman)
4) Helplessly Hoping (Crosby, Stills & Nash)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the G's, and likely the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Gumboots (Paul Simon)
*2) Guns In The Sky (INXS)*
3) Guns on the Roof (The Clash)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New theme - Any Song By A Trio - Bonus Points Awarded For Three-Named Trios...

1) Lake Shore Drive (Aliotta Haynes Jeremiah) - (Bonus Points)
2) Fallin' In Love (Souther, Hillman, Furay Band)
3) Don't You Write Her Off (McGuinn, Clark, and Hillman)
4) Helplessly Hoping (Crosby, Stills & Nash)
5) Lucky Man (Emerson, Lake, and Palmer)


----------



## Jay

New theme - Any Song By A Trio - Bonus Points Awarded For Three-Named Trios...

1) Lake Shore Drive (Aliotta Haynes Jeremiah) - (Bonus Points)
2) Fallin' In Love (Souther, Hillman, Furay Band)
3) Don't You Write Her Off (McGuinn, Clark, and Hillman)
4) Helplessly Hoping (Crosby, Stills & Nash)
5) Lucky Man (Emerson, Lake, and Palmer)
6) A Time and A Place (Emerson, Lake, & Palmer) - (Bonus Points)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Jay said:


> New theme - Any Song By A Trio - Bonus Points Awarded For Three-Named Trios...
> 
> 1) Lake Shore Drive (Aliotta Haynes Jeremiah) - (Bonus Points)
> 2) Fallin' In Love (Souther, Hillman, Furay Band)
> 3) Don't You Write Her Off (McGuinn, Clark, and Hillman)
> 4) Helplessly Hoping (Crosby, Stills & Nash)
> 5) Lucky Man (Emerson, Lake, and Palmer)
> *6) A Time and A Place (Emerson, Lake, & Palmer) *- (Bonus Points)


Gameplay has always been based on the premise "No repeats" and thus *number 6 is disqualified *

otherwise every slot could be filled with multiple tunes by one trio.

=============================================================

New theme - Any Song By A Trio - Bonus Points Awarded For Three-Named Trios...

1) Lake Shore Drive (Aliotta Haynes Jeremiah) - (Bonus Points)
2) Fallin' In Love (Souther, Hillman, Furay Band)
3) Don't You Write Her Off (McGuinn, Clark, and Hillman)
4) Helplessly Hoping (Crosby, Stills & Nash)
5) Lucky Man (Emerson, Lake, and Palmer)


----------



## Azol

New theme - Any Song By A Trio - Bonus Points Awarded For Three-Named Trios...

1) Lake Shore Drive (Aliotta Haynes Jeremiah) - (Bonus Points)
2) Fallin' In Love (Souther, Hillman, Furay Band)
3) Don't You Write Her Off (McGuinn, Clark, and Hillman)
4) Helplessly Hoping (Crosby, Stills & Nash)
5) Lucky Man (Emerson, Lake, and Palmer) 
6) 500 miles (Peter, Paul and Mary)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New theme - Any Song By A Trio - Bonus Points Awarded For Three-Named Trios...

1) Lake Shore Drive (Aliotta Haynes Jeremiah) - (Bonus Points)
2) Fallin' In Love (Souther, Hillman, Furay Band)
3) Don't You Write Her Off (McGuinn, Clark, and Hillman)
4) Helplessly Hoping (Crosby, Stills & Nash)
5) Lucky Man (Emerson, Lake, and Palmer)
6) 500 miles (Peter, Paul and Mary)
7) Don't Pull Your Love (Hamilton, Joe Frank & Reynolds)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme - Any Song By A Trio - Bonus Points Awarded For Three-Named Trios...

1) Lake Shore Drive (Aliotta Haynes Jeremiah) - (Bonus Points)
2) Fallin' In Love (Souther, Hillman, Furay Band)
3) Don't You Write Her Off (McGuinn, Clark, and Hillman)
4) Helplessly Hoping (Crosby, Stills & Nash)
5) Lucky Man (Emerson, Lake, and Palmer)
6) 500 miles (Peter, Paul and Mary)
7) Don't Pull Your Love (Hamilton, Joe Frank & Reynolds)
8) Tom Dooley (Kingston Trio)


----------



## pianozach

New theme - Any Song By A Trio - Bonus Points Awarded For Three-Named Trios...

1) Lake Shore Drive (Aliotta Haynes Jeremiah) - (Bonus Points)
2) Fallin' In Love (Souther, Hillman, Furay Band)
3) Don't You Write Her Off (McGuinn, Clark, and Hillman)
4) Helplessly Hoping (Crosby, Stills & Nash)
5) Lucky Man (Emerson, Lake, and Palmer)
6) 500 miles (Peter, Paul and Mary)
7) Don't Pull Your Love (Hamilton, Joe Frank & Reynolds)
8) Tom Dooley (Kingston Trio)
9) Abacab (Genesis)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the G's, and likely the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Gumboots (Paul Simon)
2) Guns In The Sky (INXS)
3) Guns on the Roof (The Clash)
4) *Guys and Dolls* (Frank Sinatra and Dean Martin)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme - Any Song By A Trio - Bonus Points Awarded For Three-Named Trios...

1) Lake Shore Drive (Aliotta Haynes Jeremiah) - (Bonus Points)
2) Fallin' In Love (Souther, Hillman, Furay Band)
3) Don't You Write Her Off (McGuinn, Clark, and Hillman)
4) Helplessly Hoping (Crosby, Stills & Nash)
5) Lucky Man (Emerson, Lake, and Palmer)
6) 500 miles (Peter, Paul and Mary)
7) Don't Pull Your Love (Hamilton, Joe Frank & Reynolds)
8) Tom Dooley (Kingston Trio)
9) Abacab (Genesis)
10) The Pain of Loving You (Trio: Dolly Parton, Emmylou Harris, Linda Ronstadt)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between title :Songs with names of cities in the title, city can be used only once 

1) Belfast Child ( Simple Minds)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New in between title :Songs with names of cities in the title, city can be used only once 

1) Belfast Child ( Simple Minds)
2) Girl in Oslo (Bigbang)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between title :Songs with names of cities in the title, city can be used only once 

1) Belfast Child ( Simple Minds)
2) Girl in Oslo (Bigbang)
3) Chicago (We Can Change The World) Graham Nash


----------



## SanAntone

New in between title :Songs with names of cities in the title, city can be used only once

1) Belfast Child ( Simple Minds)
2) Girl in Oslo (Bigbang)
3) Chicago (We Can Change The World) Graham Nash
4) Houston Solution (Ronnie Milsap)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in between title :Songs with names of cities in the title, city can be used only once

1) Belfast Child ( Simple Minds)
2) Girl in Oslo (Bigbang)
3) Chicago (We Can Change The World) Graham Nash
4) Houston Solution (Ronnie Milsap)
5) Amarillo by Morning (George Strait)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the G's, and likely the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Gumboots (Paul Simon)
2) Guns In The Sky (INXS)
3) Guns on the Roof (The Clash)
4) Guys and Dolls (Frank Sinatra and Dean Martin)
*5) Habits of My Heart (Jaymes Young)*


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between title :Songs with names of cities in the title, city can be used only once

1) Belfast Child ( Simple Minds)
2) Girl in Oslo (Bigbang)
3) Chicago (We Can Change The World) Graham Nash
4) Houston Solution (Ronnie Milsap)
5) Amarillo by Morning (George Strait)
6) The Eternal Kansas City (Van Morrison)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Continuing with the G's, and likely the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Gumboots (Paul Simon)
2) Guns In The Sky (INXS)
3) Guns on the Roof (The Clash)
4) Guys and Dolls (Frank Sinatra and Dean Martin)
5) Habits of My Heart (Jaymes Young)
6) Hizbollah Rock'n'rollah (Backstreet Girls)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in between title :Songs with names of cities in the title, city can be used only once

1) Belfast Child ( Simple Minds)
2) Girl in Oslo (Bigbang)
3) Chicago (We Can Change The World) Graham Nash
4) Houston Solution (Ronnie Milsap)
5) Amarillo by Morning (George Strait)
6) The Eternal Kansas City (Van Morrison)
7) I Love L.A. (Randy Newman)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between title :Songs with names of cities in the title, city can be used only once


New in between title :Songs with names of cities in the title, city can be used only once

1) Belfast Child ( Simple Minds)
2) Girl in Oslo (Bigbang)
3) Chicago (We Can Change The World) Graham Nash
4) Houston Solution (Ronnie Milsap)
5) Amarillo by Morning (George Strait)
6) The Eternal Kansas City (Van Morrison)
7) I Love L.A. (Randy Newman)
8) Free Man in Paris ( Joni Mitchell)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the G's, and likely the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Gumboots (Paul Simon)
2) Guns In The Sky (INXS)
3) Guns on the Roof (The Clash)
4) Guys and Dolls (Frank Sinatra and Dean Martin)
5) Habits of My Heart (Jaymes Young)
*6) Have Yourself A Merry Little Christmas (Judy Garland)*
7) Hizbollah Rock'n'rollah (Backstreet Girls)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New in between title :Songs with names of cities in the title, city can be used only once

1) Belfast Child ( Simple Minds)
2) Girl in Oslo (Bigbang)
3) Chicago (We Can Change The World) Graham Nash
4) Houston Solution (Ronnie Milsap)
5) Amarillo by Morning (George Strait)
6) The Eternal Kansas City (Van Morrison)
7) I Love L.A. (Randy Newman)
8) Free Man in Paris ( Joni Mitchell)
9) London Calling (The Clash)


----------



## SanAntone

New in between title :Songs with names of cities in the title, city can be used only once

1) Belfast Child ( Simple Minds)
2) Girl in Oslo (Bigbang)
3) Chicago (We Can Change The World) Graham Nash
4) Houston Solution (Ronnie Milsap)
5) Amarillo by Morning (George Strait)
6) The Eternal Kansas City (Van Morrison)
7) I Love L.A. (Randy Newman)
8) Free Man in Paris ( Joni Mitchell)
9) London Calling (The Clash)
10) Greenville (Lucinda Williams)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the G's, and likely the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Gumboots (Paul Simon)
2) Guns In The Sky (INXS)
3) Guns on the Roof (The Clash)
4) Guys and Dolls (Frank Sinatra and Dean Martin)
5) *Gypsy* (The Moody Blues)
6) Habits of My Heart (Jaymes Young)
7) Have Yourself A Merry Little Christmas (Judy Garland)
8) Hizbollah Rock'n'rollah (Backstreet Girls)


----------



## Shaughnessy

SanAntone checked out without leaving a theme - It's been an hour - and so without further ado -

*New Theme - Songs With Sound Effects =

Note: You must list the sound effect in parenthesis after the artist name -

Failure to do so will result in disqualification even if it's a legitimate entry.*

1.) Money (Pink Floyd) - (Cash register)


----------



## Rogerx

too late..........................


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the G's, and likely the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Gumboots (Paul Simon)
2) Guns In The Sky (INXS)
3) Guns on the Roof (The Clash)
4) Guys and Dolls (Frank Sinatra and Dean Martin)
5) Gypsy (The Moody Blues)
*6) Gypsy Woman (Brian Hyland)*
7) Habits of My Heart (Jaymes Young)
8) Have Yourself A Merry Little Christmas (Judy Garland)
9) Hizbollah Rock'n'rollah (Backstreet Girls)


----------



## Rogerx

SanAntone checked out without leaving a theme - It's been an hour - and so without further ado - 

New Theme - Songs With Sound Effects =

Note: You must list the sound effect in parenthesis after the artist name -

Failure to do so will result in disqualification even if it's a legitimate entry.


1) Money (Pink Floyd) - (Cash register)
2) Good Morning Good Morning"(The Beatles (cockerel, birds, cat, dog, tiger? huntsmen and dogs)


----------



## pianozach

New Theme - Songs With Sound Effects =

Note: You must list the sound effect in parenthesis after the artist name -

Failure to do so will result in disqualification even if it's a legitimate entry.

1) Money (Pink Floyd) - (Cash register)
2) Good Morning Good Morning"(The Beatles (cockerel, birds, cat, dog, tiger? huntsmen and dogs)
3) Onomatopoeia (Todd Rundgren) (Todd uses sound effects after dozens of onomatopoeish words in the lyrics, including lub, dub, lub, dub, zoom, zip, hiccup, drip, Ding, dong, crunch, crack, bark, meow, whinnie, quack, whack, whir, wheeze, whine, Sputter, splat, squirt, scrape, Clink, clank, clunk, clatter, Crash, bang, beep, buzz, Ring, rip, roar, retch, Twang, toot, tinkle, thud, Pop, plop, plunk, pow, Snort, snuk, sniff, smack, Screech, splash, squish, squeek, Jingle, rattle, squeel, boing. Honk, hoot, hack, and belch)


----------



## Shaughnessy

*New Theme - Songs With Sound Effects =

Note: You must list the sound effect in parenthesis after the artist name -

Failure to do so will result in disqualification even if it's a legitimate entry.*

1) Money (Pink Floyd) - (Cash register)
2) Good Morning Good Morning"(The Beatles (cockerel, birds, cat, dog, tiger? huntsmen and dogs)
3) Onomatopoeia (Todd Rundgren) (see post above for full list - :lol
4) Silly Love Songs (Paul McCartney) (industrial thunk, steam-engine whistle, various metallic clinks)


----------



## SanAntone

New Theme - Songs With Sound Effects =

Note: You must list the sound effect in parenthesis after the artist name -

Failure to do so will result in disqualification even if it's a legitimate entry.


1) Money (Pink Floyd) - (Cash register)
2) Good Morning Good Morning"(The Beatles (cockerel, birds, cat, dog, tiger? huntsmen and dogs)
3) Onomatopoeia (Todd Rundgren) (see post above for full list - )
4) Silly Love Songs (Paul McCartney) (industrial thunk, steam-engine whistle, various metallic clinks) 
5) Punky's Dilemma (Simon & Garfinkel) (door slam, running going down the basement stairs)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New Theme - Songs With Sound Effects =

Note: You must list the sound effect in parenthesis after the artist name -

Failure to do so will result in disqualification even if it's a legitimate entry.


1) Money (Pink Floyd) - (Cash register)
2) Good Morning Good Morning"(The Beatles (cockerel, birds, cat, dog, tiger? huntsmen and dogs)
3) Onomatopoeia (Todd Rundgren) (see post above for full list - )
4) Silly Love Songs (Paul McCartney) (industrial thunk, steam-engine whistle, various metallic clinks) 
5) Punky's Dilemma (Simon & Garfinkel) (door slam, running going down the basement stairs)
6) Time's Up (Living Colour) - (Clocks and bells)


----------



## pianozach

New Theme - Songs With Sound Effects =

Note: You must list the sound effect in parenthesis after the artist name -

Failure to do so will result in disqualification even if it's a legitimate entry.


1) Money (Pink Floyd) - (Cash register)
2) Good Morning Good Morning"(The Beatles (cockerel, birds, cat, dog, tiger? huntsmen and dogs)
3) Onomatopoeia (Todd Rundgren) (see post above for full list - )
4) Silly Love Songs (Paul McCartney) (industrial thunk, steam-engine whistle, various metallic clinks) 
5) Punky's Dilemma (Simon & Garfinkel) (door slam, running going down the basement stairs)
6) Zen Archer (Todd Rundgren) (the sound of arrows whizzing by, continuing until one hits its target, which ends the song)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New Theme - Songs With Sound Effects =

Note: You must list the sound effect in parenthesis after the artist name -

Failure to do so will result in disqualification even if it's a legitimate entry.


1) Money (Pink Floyd) - (Cash register)
2) Good Morning Good Morning"(The Beatles (cockerel, birds, cat, dog, tiger? huntsmen and dogs)
3) Onomatopoeia (Todd Rundgren) (see post above for full list - )
4) Silly Love Songs (Paul McCartney) (industrial thunk, steam-engine whistle, various metallic clinks)
5) Punky's Dilemma (Simon & Garfinkel) (door slam, running going down the basement stairs)
6) Time's Up (Living Colour) - (Clocks and bells)
6) Zen Archer (Todd Rundgren) (see above post - various arrow "sounds" - Zach... sigh...)
7) Sittin' On The Dock of the Bay (Otis Redding) (beach sounds = waves - seagulls)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme - Songs With Sound Effects =

Note: You must list the sound effect in parenthesis after the artist name -

Failure to do so will result in disqualification even if it's a legitimate entry.


1) Money (Pink Floyd) - (Cash register)
2) Good Morning Good Morning"(The Beatles (cockerel, birds, cat, dog, tiger? huntsmen and dogs)
3) Onomatopoeia (Todd Rundgren) (see post above for full list - )
4) Silly Love Songs (Paul McCartney) (industrial thunk, steam-engine whistle, various metallic clinks)
5) Punky's Dilemma (Simon & Garfinkel) (door slam, running going down the basement stairs)
6) Time's Up (Living Colour) - (Clocks and bells)
6) Zen Archer (Todd Rundgren) (see above post - various arrow "sounds" - Zach... sigh...)
7) Sittin' On The Dock of the Bay (Otis Redding) (beach sounds = waves - seagulls)
8) Tragedy (Bee Gees) gunshot sound effect in the last part of the song


----------



## SanAntone

New Theme - Songs With Sound Effects =

Note: You must list the sound effect in parenthesis after the artist name -

Failure to do so will result in disqualification even if it's a legitimate entry.


1) Money (Pink Floyd) - (Cash register)
2) Good Morning Good Morning"(The Beatles (cockerel, birds, cat, dog, tiger? huntsmen and dogs)
3) Onomatopoeia (Todd Rundgren) (see post above for full list - )
4) Silly Love Songs (Paul McCartney) (industrial thunk, steam-engine whistle, various metallic clinks)
5) Punky's Dilemma (Simon & Garfinkel) (door slam, running going down the basement stairs)
6) Time's Up (Living Colour) - (Clocks and bells)
6) Zen Archer (Todd Rundgren) (see above post - various arrow "sounds" - Zach... sigh...)
7) Sittin' On The Dock of the Bay (Otis Redding) (beach sounds = waves - seagulls)
8) Tragedy (Bee Gees) gunshot sound effect in the last part of the song
9) You Always Hurt the One You Love (Spike Jones) (accompanied by shotguns and other typical Jonesian sound effects)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New Theme - Songs With Sound Effects =

Note: You must list the sound effect in parenthesis after the artist name -

Failure to do so will result in disqualification even if it's a legitimate entry.


1) Money (Pink Floyd) - (Cash register)
2) Good Morning Good Morning"(The Beatles (cockerel, birds, cat, dog, tiger? huntsmen and dogs)
3) Onomatopoeia (Todd Rundgren) (see post above for full list - )
4) Silly Love Songs (Paul McCartney) (industrial thunk, steam-engine whistle, various metallic clinks)
5) Punky's Dilemma (Simon & Garfinkel) (door slam, running going down the basement stairs)
6) Time's Up (Living Colour) - (Clocks and bells)
6) Zen Archer (Todd Rundgren) (see above post - various arrow "sounds" - Zach... sigh...)
7) Sittin' On The Dock of the Bay (Otis Redding) (beach sounds = waves - seagulls)
8) Tragedy (Bee Gees) gunshot sound effect in the last part of the song
9) You Always Hurt the One You Love (Spike Jones) (shotguns and other typical Jonesian sound effects)
10) For Those About To Rock We Salute You (AC/DC) (cannons - fireworks)


----------



## Shaughnessy

*New theme -

Any Song by Any Band That Has a Permanent In-Place Horn Section - Not hired guns...

At least three horn players and No repeats...*

1.) Vehicle (The Ides of March)


----------



## pianozach

New theme - 

Any Song by Any Band That Has a Permanent In-Place Horn Section - not session musicians...

At least three horn players and No repeats...

1.) Vehicle (The Ides of March)
2.) Beginnings (Chicago)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the G's, and likely the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Gumboots (Paul Simon)
2) Guns In The Sky (INXS)
3) Guns on the Roof (The Clash)
4) Guys and Dolls (Frank Sinatra and Dean Martin)
5) Gypsy (The Moody Blues)
6) *Gypsy Eyes* (The Jiimi Hendrix Experience)
7) Gypsy Woman (Brian Hyland)
8) Habits of My Heart (Jaymes Young)
9) Have Yourself A Merry Little Christmas (Judy Garland)
10) Hizbollah Rock'n'rollah (Backstreet Girls)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the *H*'s . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

Disqualified songs from previous list:

_9) Have Yourself A Merry Little Christmas (Judy Garland)
10) Hizbollah Rock'n'rollah (Backstreet Girls)_

1) *Had A Dream (Sleeping With The Enemy)* (Roger Hodgson)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New theme -

Any Song by Any Band That Has a Permanent In-Place Horn Section - not session musicians...

At least three horn players and No repeats...

1.) Vehicle (The Ides of March)
2.) Beginnings (Chicago)
3) Get It On (Chase)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme -

Any Song by Any Band That Has a Permanent In-Place Horn Section - not session musicians...

At least three horn players and No repeats...

1.) Vehicle (The Ides of March)
2.) Beginnings (Chicago)
3) Get It On (Chase) 
4) Spinning Wheel (Blood, Sweat and Tears)


----------



## pianozach

Any Song by Any Band That Has a Permanent In-Place Horn Section - not session musicians...

At least three horn players and No repeats...

1.) Vehicle (The Ides of March)
2.) Beginnings (Chicago)
3) Get It On (Chase) 
4) Spinning Wheel (Blood, Sweat and Tears)
5) Got To Get You Into My Life (Earth, Wind and Fire)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Any Song by Any Band That Has a Permanent In-Place Horn Section - not session musicians...

At least three horn players and No repeats...

1.) Vehicle (The Ides of March)
2.) Beginnings (Chicago)
3) Get It On (Chase)
4) Spinning Wheel (Blood, Sweat and Tears)
5) Got To Get You Into My Life (Earth, Wind and Fire)
6) Fire (The Ohio Players)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

*1) Had a Dad (Janes Addiction)*
2) Had A Dream (Sleeping With The Enemy) (Roger Hodgson)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Had a Dad (Janes Addiction)
2) Had A Dream (Sleeping With The Enemy) (Roger Hodgson) 
3) Hafanana (Afric Simone)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Had a Dad (Janes Addiction)
2) Had A Dream (Sleeping With The Enemy) (Roger Hodgson)
3) Hafanana (Afric Simone)
4) Haggard (Like I've Never Been Before) (Merle Haggard)


----------



## Jay

Any Song by Any Band That Has a Permanent In-Place Horn Section - not session musicians...

At least three horn players and No repeats...

1.) Vehicle (The Ides of March)
2.) Beginnings (Chicago)
3) Get It On (Chase)
4) Spinning Wheel (Blood, Sweat and Tears)
5) Got To Get You Into My Life (Earth, Wind and Fire)
6) Fire (The Ohio Players)
7) Real Cool World (The Greatest Show on Earth)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Any Song by Any Band That Has a Permanent In-Place Horn Section - not session musicians...

At least three horn players and No repeats...

1.) Vehicle (The Ides of March)
2.) Beginnings (Chicago)
3) Get It On (Chase)
4) Spinning Wheel (Blood, Sweat and Tears)
5) Got To Get You Into My Life (Earth, Wind and Fire)
6) Fire (The Ohio Players)
7) Real Cool World (The Greatest Show on Earth)
8) Brick House (The Commodores)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Had a Dad (Janes Addiction)
2) Had A Dream (Sleeping With The Enemy) (Roger Hodgson)
*3) Had Enough (The Who)*
4) Hafanana (Afric Simone)
5) Haggard (Like I've Never Been Before) (Merle Haggard)


----------



## cougarjuno

Any Song by Any Band That Has a Permanent In-Place Horn Section - not session musicians...

At least three horn players and No repeats...

1.) Vehicle (The Ides of March)
2.) Beginnings (Chicago)
3) Get It On (Chase)
4) Spinning Wheel (Blood, Sweat and Tears)
5) Got To Get You Into My Life (Earth, Wind and Fire)
6) Fire (The Ohio Players)
7) Real Cool World (The Greatest Show on Earth)
8) Brick House (The Commodores)
9) What Is Hip (Tower of Power)


----------



## Jay

Any Song by Any Band That Has a Permanent In-Place Horn Section - not session musicians...

At least three horn players and No repeats...

1.) Vehicle (The Ides of March)
2.) Beginnings (Chicago)
3) Get It On (Chase)
4) Spinning Wheel (Blood, Sweat and Tears)
5) Got To Get You Into My Life (Earth, Wind and Fire)
6) Fire (The Ohio Players)
7) Real Cool World (The Greatest Show on Earth)
8) Brick House (The Commodores)
9) What Is Hip (Tower of Power)
10) You Got Me Hummin' (Cold Blood)


----------



## Jay

New theme: song titles that include explicit drug names (no repeats) - 

1) Cocaine (J.J. Cale)


----------



## Jay

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Had a Dad (Janes Addiction)
2) Had A Dream (Sleeping With The Enemy) (Roger Hodgson)
3) Had Enough (The Who)
4) Hafanana (Afric Simone)
5) Haggard (Like I've Never Been Before) (Merle Haggard)
6) Ha Ha Said The Clown (Manfred Mann)


----------



## Art Rock

Art Rock said:


> Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....


Your Ha Ha said the clown goes to the end of the list.


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: song titles that include explicit drug names (no repeats) -

1) Cocaine (J.J. Cale)
2) One Toke Over the Line (Brewer & Shipley)


----------



## Jay

New theme: song titles that include explicit drug names (no repeats) -

1) Cocaine (J.J. Cale)

_#2 disqualified; not explicit, per instruction_


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: song titles that include explicit drug names (no repeats) -

1) Cocaine (J.J. Cale)
2) Heroin (Velvet Underground)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New theme: song titles that include explicit drug names (no repeats) -

1) Cocaine (J.J. Cale)
2) Heroin (Velvet Underground)
3) Sister Morphine (The Rolling Stones)


----------



## Jay

New theme: song titles that include explicit drug names (no repeats) -

1) Cocaine (J.J. Cale)
2) Heroin (Velvet Underground)
3) Sister Morphine (The Rolling Stones)
4) Amphetamine Gazelle (Mad River)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New theme: song titles that include explicit drug names (no repeats) -

1) Cocaine (J.J. Cale)
2) Heroin (Velvet Underground)
3) Sister Morphine (The Rolling Stones)
4) Amphetamine Gazelle (Mad River)
5) At The Movies On Quaaludes (The Flaming Lips)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: song titles that include explicit drug names (no repeats) -

1) Cocaine (J.J. Cale)
2) Heroin (Velvet Underground)
3) Sister Morphine (The Rolling Stones)
4) Amphetamine Gazelle (Mad River)
5) At The Movies On Quaaludes (The Flaming Lips) 
6) Ten Crack Commandments (The Notorious B.I.G.)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New theme: song titles that include explicit drug names (no repeats) -

1) Cocaine (J.J. Cale)
2) Heroin (Velvet Underground)
3) Sister Morphine (The Rolling Stones)
4) Amphetamine Gazelle (Mad River)
5) At The Movies On Quaaludes (The Flaming Lips)
6) Ten Crack Commandments (The Notorious B.I.G.)
7) Marijuana (Country Joe & the Fish)


----------



## Jay

New theme: song titles that include explicit drug names (no repeats) -

1) Cocaine (J.J. Cale)
2) Heroin (Velvet Underground)
3) Sister Morphine (The Rolling Stones)
4) Amphetamine Gazelle (Mad River)
5) At The Movies On Quaaludes (The Flaming Lips)
6) Ten Crack Commandments (The Notorious B.I.G.)
7) Marijuana (Country Joe & the Fish)
8) Taking LSD (Pink Fairies)


----------



## Shaughnessy

New theme: song titles that include explicit drug names (no repeats) -

1) Cocaine (J.J. Cale)
2) Heroin (Velvet Underground)
3) Sister Morphine (The Rolling Stones)
4) Amphetamine Gazelle (Mad River)
5) At The Movies On Quaaludes (The Flaming Lips)
6) Ten Crack Commandments (The Notorious B.I.G.)
7) Marijuana (Country Joe & the Fish)
8) Taking LSD (Pink Fairies)
9) Opium Trail (Thin Lizzy)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: song titles that include explicit drug names (no repeats) -

1) Cocaine (J.J. Cale)
2) Heroin (Velvet Underground)
3) Sister Morphine (The Rolling Stones)
4) Amphetamine Gazelle (Mad River)
5) At The Movies On Quaaludes (The Flaming Lips)
6) Ten Crack Commandments (The Notorious B.I.G.)
7) Marijuana (Country Joe & the Fish)
8) Taking LSD (Pink Fairies)
9) Opium Trail (Thin Lizzy) 
10) Lithium (Nirvana)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Beach Boy songs not written by Brian Wilson. Name the writer.

1) Be With Me (Dennis Wilson)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Beach Boy songs not written by Brian Wilson. Name the writer.

1) Be With Me (Dennis Wilson)
2) 4th of July ( Dennis Wilson)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Had a Dad (Janes Addiction)
2) Had A Dream (Sleeping With The Enemy) (Roger Hodgson)
3) Had Enough (The Who)
4) Hafanana (Afric Simone)
5) Haggard (Like I've Never Been Before) (Merle Haggard)
6) Ha Ha Said The Clown (Manfred Mann)
7) *Hair* (The Cowsills)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Beach Boy songs not written by Brian Wilson. Name the writer.

1) Be With Me (Dennis Wilson)
2) 4th of July ( Dennis Wilson)
3) Summertime Blues (Eddie Cochran, Jerry Capehart)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Had a Dad (Janes Addiction)
2) Had A Dream (Sleeping With The Enemy) (Roger Hodgson)
3) Had Enough (The Who)
4) Hafanana (Afric Simone)
5) Haggard (Like I've Never Been Before) (Merle Haggard)
6) Ha Ha Said The Clown (Manfred Mann)
7) Hair (The Cowsills) 
8) Haitian Divorce (Steely Dan)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Beach Boy songs not written by Brian Wilson. Name the writer.

1) Be With Me (Dennis Wilson)
2) 4th of July ( Dennis Wilson)
3) Summertime Blues (Eddie Cochran, Jerry Capehart) 
4) Tears in the morning (Bruce Johnston)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Beach Boy songs not written by Brian Wilson. Name the writer.

1) Be With Me (Dennis Wilson)
2) 4th of July ( Dennis Wilson)
3) Summertime Blues (Eddie Cochran, Jerry Capehart) 
4) Tears in the morning (Bruce Johnston)
5) Barbara Ann (Fred Fassert)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Had a Dad (Janes Addiction)
2) Had A Dream (Sleeping With The Enemy) (Roger Hodgson)
3) Had Enough (The Who)
4) Hafanana (Afric Simone)
5) Haggard (Like I've Never Been Before) (Merle Haggard)
6) Ha Ha Said The Clown (Manfred Mann)
7) Hair (The Cowsills) 
8) Haitian Divorce (Steely Dan)
9) *Halo of Flies* (Alice Cooper)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Had a Dad (Janes Addiction)
2) Had A Dream (Sleeping With The Enemy) (Roger Hodgson)
3) Had Enough (The Who)
4) Hafanana (Afric Simone)
5) Haggard (Like I've Never Been Before) (Merle Haggard)
6) Ha Ha Said The Clown (Manfred Mann)
7) Hair (The Cowsills)
8) Haitian Divorce (Steely Dan)
*9) Hallelujah (Jeff Buckley)*
10) Halo of Flies (Alice Cooper)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Halo (Porcupine Tree)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) _*Hakuna Matata*_ (The Lion King soundtrack)
2) Halo (Porcupine Tree)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Beach Boy songs not written by Brian Wilson. Name the writer.

1) Be With Me (Dennis Wilson)
2) 4th of July ( Dennis Wilson)
3) Summertime Blues (Eddie Cochran, Jerry Capehart) 
4) Tears in the morning (Bruce Johnston)
5) Barbara Ann (Fred Fassert)
6) With a Little Help From My Friends (John Lennon, Paul McCartney)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Hakuna Matata (The Lion King soundtrack)
2) Halo (Porcupine Tree) 
3) Hand in My Pocket (Alanis Morissette)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Hakuna Matata (The Lion King soundtrack)
2) *Hallelujah, I Love Her So *(Ray Charles)
2) Halo (Porcupine Tree) 
3) Hand in My Pocket (Alanis Morissette)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Hakuna Matata (The Lion King soundtrack)
2) Hallelujah, I Love Her So (Ray Charles)
3) Halo (Porcupine Tree) 
4) Hand in My Pocket (Alanis Morissette)
5) Hand of Doom (Black Sabbath)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Beach Boy songs not written by Brian Wilson. Name the writer.

1) Be With Me (Dennis Wilson)
2) 4th of July ( Dennis Wilson)
3) Summertime Blues (Eddie Cochran, Jerry Capehart) 
4) Tears in the morning (Bruce Johnston)
5) Barbara Ann (Fred Fassert)
6) With a Little Help From My Friends (John Lennon, Paul McCartney)
7) Crocodile Rock (Elton John -Bernie Taupin)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Beach Boy songs not written by Brian Wilson. Name the writer.

1) Be With Me (Dennis Wilson)
2) 4th of July ( Dennis Wilson)
3) Summertime Blues (Eddie Cochran, Jerry Capehart)
4) Tears in the morning (Bruce Johnston)
5) Barbara Ann (Fred Fassert)
6) With a Little Help From My Friends (John Lennon, Paul McCartney)
7) Crocodile Rock (Elton John -Bernie Taupin)
8) Sloop John B (Traditional)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Hakuna Matata (The Lion King soundtrack)
2) Hallelujah, I Love Her So (Ray Charles)
3) Halo (Porcupine Tree)
4) Hand in My Pocket (Alanis Morissette)
5) Hand of Doom (Black Sabbath) 
6) Hanging on the Telephone (Blondie)


----------



## SanAntone

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Hakuna Matata (The Lion King soundtrack)
2) Hallelujah, I Love Her So (Ray Charles)
3) Halo (Porcupine Tree)
4) Hand in My Pocket (Alanis Morissette)
5) Hand of Doom (Black Sabbath)
6) Hanging on the Telephone (Blondie)
7) Hang On Sloopy (McCoys)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Beach Boy songs not written by Brian Wilson. Name the writer.

1) Be With Me (Dennis Wilson)
2) 4th of July ( Dennis Wilson)
3) Summertime Blues (Eddie Cochran, Jerry Capehart)
4) Tears in the morning (Bruce Johnston)
5) Barbara Ann (Fred Fassert)
6) With a Little Help From My Friends (John Lennon, Paul McCartney)
7) Crocodile Rock (Elton John -Bernie Taupin)
8) Sloop John B (Traditional)
9) In the Still of the Night	(F. Parris)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Hakuna Matata (The Lion King soundtrack)
2) Hallelujah, I Love Her So (Ray Charles)
3) Halo (Porcupine Tree)
4) Hand in My Pocket (Alanis Morissette)
5) Hand of Doom (Black Sabbath)
6) Hanging on the Telephone (Blondie)
*7) Hang on in there baby (Johnny Bristol)*
8) Hang On Sloopy (McCoys)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Hakuna Matata (The Lion King soundtrack)
2) Hallelujah, I Love Her So (Ray Charles)
3) Halo (Porcupine Tree)
4) *Halo of Flies* (Alice Cooper)
5) Hand in My Pocket (Alanis Morissette)
6) Hand of Doom (Black Sabbath)
7) Hanging on the Telephone (Blondie)
8) Hang on in there baby (Johnny Bristol)
9) Hang On Sloopy (McCoys)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Beach Boy songs not written by Brian Wilson. Name the writer.

1) Be With Me (Dennis Wilson)
2) 4th of July ( Dennis Wilson)
3) Summertime Blues (Eddie Cochran, Jerry Capehart)
4) Tears in the morning (Bruce Johnston)
5) Barbara Ann (Fred Fassert)
6) With a Little Help From My Friends (John Lennon, Paul McCartney)
7) Crocodile Rock (Elton John -Bernie Taupin)
8) Sloop John B (Traditional)
9) In the Still of the Night (F. Parris)
10) Nearest Faraway Place (Bruce Johnston)


----------



## Art Rock

pianozach said:


> 4) *Halo of Flies* (Alice Cooper)


Already used as tenth song in the preceding list. By you.


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Hakuna Matata (The Lion King soundtrack)
2) Hallelujah, I Love Her So (Ray Charles)
3) Halo (Porcupine Tree)
4) Hand in My Pocket (Alanis Morissette)
5) Hand of Doom (Black Sabbath)
6) Hanging on the Telephone (Blondie)
7) Hang on in there baby (Johnny Bristol)
8) Hang On Sloopy (McCoys) 
9) Hanky Panky (Madonna)


----------



## SanAntone

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Hakuna Matata (The Lion King soundtrack)
2) Hallelujah, I Love Her So (Ray Charles)
3) Halo (Porcupine Tree)
4) Hand in My Pocket (Alanis Morissette)
5) Hand of Doom (Black Sabbath)
6) *Handy Man (James Taylor)*
7) Hanging on the Telephone (Blondie)
8) Hang on in there baby (Johnny Bristol)
9) Hang On Sloopy (McCoys)
10) Hanky Panky (Madonna)


----------



## Art Rock

New alternative theme: titles starting with two non-identical rhyming words.

1. Harem Scarem (Focus)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Happy (Carpenters)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New alternative theme: titles starting with two non-identical rhyming words.

1. Harem Scarem (Focus)
2. Helter Skelter (Beatles)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Happy (Carpenters)
2) Happy Boy (Beat Farmers)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Happy (Carpenters)
2) Happy Boy (Beat Farmers) 
3) Happy ending (Joe Jackson)


----------



## Art Rock

New alternative theme: titles starting with two non-identical rhyming words.

1. Harem Scarem (Focus)
2. Helter Skelter (Beatles) 
3. Itsy Bitsy Teenie Weenie Yellow Polkadot Bikini (Brian Hyland)


----------



## Jay

New alternative theme: titles starting with two non-identical rhyming words.

1. Harem Scarem (Focus)
2. Helter Skelter (Beatles)
3. Itsy Bitsy Teenie Weenie Yellow Polkadot Bikini (Brian Hyland)
4. Hocus Pocus (Focus)


----------



## SanAntone

New alternative theme: titles starting with two non-identical rhyming words.

1. Harem Scarem (Focus)
2. Helter Skelter (Beatles)
3. Itsy Bitsy Teenie Weenie Yellow Polkadot Bikini (Brian Hyland)
4. Hocus Pocus (Focus)
5. Tutti Fruiti (Little Richard)


----------



## Jay

New alternative theme: titles starting with two non-identical rhyming words.

1. Harem Scarem (Focus)
2. Helter Skelter (Beatles)
3. Itsy Bitsy Teenie Weenie Yellow Polkadot Bikini (Brian Hyland)
4. Hocus Pocus (Focus)
5. Tutti Fruiti (Little Richard)
6. Blank Frank (Eno)


----------



## pianozach

New alternative theme: titles starting with two non-identical rhyming words.

1. Harem Scarem (Focus)
2. Helter Skelter (Beatles)
3. Itsy Bitsy Teenie Weenie Yellow Polkadot Bikini (Brian Hyland)
4. Hocus Pocus (Focus)
5. Tutti Fruiti (Little Richard)
6. Blank Frank (Eno)
7. Mellow Yellow (Donovan)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) *Happenings Ten Years Time Ago* (The Yardbirds)
2) Happy (Carpenters)
3) Happy Boy (Beat Farmers) 
4) Happy ending (Joe Jackson)


----------



## Art Rock

New alternative theme: titles starting with two non-identical rhyming words.

1. Harem Scarem (Focus)
2. Helter Skelter (Beatles)
3. Itsy Bitsy Teenie Weenie Yellow Polkadot Bikini (Brian Hyland)
4. Hocus Pocus (Focus)
5. Tutti Fruiti (Little Richard)
6. Blank Frank (Eno)
7. Mellow Yellow (Donovan) 
8. Hanky Panky (Madonna)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Happenings Ten Years Time Ago (The Yardbirds)
2) Happy (Carpenters)
3) Happy Boy (Beat Farmers)
4) Happy ending (Joe Jackson) 
5) Happy Heart (Petula Clark)


----------



## Jay

New alternative theme: titles starting with two non-identical rhyming words.

1. Harem Scarem (Focus)
2. Helter Skelter (Beatles)
3. Itsy Bitsy Teenie Weenie Yellow Polkadot Bikini (Brian Hyland)
4. Hocus Pocus (Focus)
5. Tutti Fruiti (Little Richard)
6. Blank Frank (Eno)
7. Mellow Yellow (Donovan)
8. Hanky Panky (Madonna)
9. Double Trouble (Otis Rush)


----------



## SanAntone

New alternative theme: titles starting with two non-identical rhyming words.

1. Harem Scarem (Focus)
2. Helter Skelter (Beatles)
3. Itsy Bitsy Teenie Weenie Yellow Polkadot Bikini (Brian Hyland)
4. Hocus Pocus (Focus)
5. Tutti Fruiti (Little Richard)
6. Blank Frank (Eno)
7. Mellow Yellow (Donovan)
8. Hanky Panky (Madonna)
9. Double Trouble (Otis Rush)
10. Wooly Bully (Sam the Sham and the Pharaohs)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Story songs

1. Ode to Billie Joe (Bobbie Gentry)


----------



## JohnP

[deleted by moderator: reaction to old theme]


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Story songs

1. Ode to Billie Joe (Bobbie Gentry) 
2. The Ballad of John and Yoko (Beatles)


----------



## Jay

New theme: Story songs

1. Ode to Billie Joe (Bobbie Gentry)
2. The Ballad of John and Yoko (Beatles)
3. Alice's Restaurant (Arlo Guthrie)


----------



## JohnP

1. Ode to Billie Joe (Bobbie Gentry)
2. The Ballad of John and Yoko (Beatles)
3. Alice's Restaurant (Arlo Guthrie)
4. The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald (Gordon Lightfoot)


----------



## Azol

New theme: Story songs

1. Ode to Billie Joe (Bobbie Gentry)
2. The Ballad of John and Yoko (Beatles)
3. Alice's Restaurant (Arlo Guthrie)
4. The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald (Gordon Lightfoot)
5. The Haircut Song (Ray Stevens)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Story songs

1. Ode to Billie Joe (Bobbie Gentry)
2. The Ballad of John and Yoko (Beatles)
3. Alice's Restaurant (Arlo Guthrie)
4. The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald (Gordon Lightfoot)
5. The Haircut Song (Ray Stevens)
6. Bad, Bad Leroy Brown (Jim Croce)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Happenings Ten Years Time Ago (The Yardbirds)
2) *Happiness Is a Warm Gun* (The Beatles)
2) Happy (Carpenters)
3) Happy Boy (Beat Farmers)
4) Happy ending (Joe Jackson) 
5) Happy Heart (Petula Clark)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Story songs

1. Ode to Billie Joe (Bobbie Gentry)
2. The Ballad of John and Yoko (Beatles)
3. Alice's Restaurant (Arlo Guthrie)
4. The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald (Gordon Lightfoot)
5. The Haircut Song (Ray Stevens)
6. Bad, Bad Leroy Brown (Jim Croce)
7. Pancho & Lefty (Townes van Zandt)


----------



## Jay

New theme: Story songs

1. Ode to Billie Joe (Bobbie Gentry)
2. The Ballad of John and Yoko (Beatles)
3. Alice's Restaurant (Arlo Guthrie)
4. The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald (Gordon Lightfoot)
5. The Haircut Song (Ray Stevens)
6. Bad, Bad Leroy Brown (Jim Croce)
7. Pancho & Lefty (Townes van Zandt)
8. El Paso (Marty Robbins)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Story songs

1. Ode to Billie Joe (Bobbie Gentry)
2. The Ballad of John and Yoko (Beatles)
3. Alice's Restaurant (Arlo Guthrie)
4. The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald (Gordon Lightfoot)
5. The Haircut Song (Ray Stevens)
6. Bad, Bad Leroy Brown (Jim Croce)
7. Pancho & Lefty (Townes van Zandt)
8. El Paso (Marty Robbins)
9. The Ballad of Bonnie and Clyde (Georgie Fame)


----------



## Jay

New theme: Story songs

1. Ode to Billie Joe (Bobbie Gentry)
2. The Ballad of John and Yoko (Beatles)
3. Alice's Restaurant (Arlo Guthrie)
4. The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald (Gordon Lightfoot)
5. The Haircut Song (Ray Stevens)
6. Bad, Bad Leroy Brown (Jim Croce)
7. Pancho & Lefty (Townes van Zandt)
8. El Paso (Marty Robbins)
9. The Ballad of Bonnie and Clyde (Georgie Fame)
10) Der Erlkonig (The Elfking) (Goethe/Schubert)


----------



## Jay

New theme: songs of heavy weather - 

1) High Water Everywhere (Charley Patton)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: songs of heavy weather -

1) High Water Everywhere (Charley Patton)
2) Laredo Tornado (Electric Light Orchestra)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Happenings Ten Years Time Ago (The Yardbirds)
2) Happiness Is a Warm Gun (The Beatles)
2) Happy (Carpenters)
3) Happy Boy (Beat Farmers)
4) Happy ending (Joe Jackson)
5) Happy Heart (Petula Clark)
*6) Happy Man (Greg Kihn Band)*


----------



## Jay

New theme: songs of heavy weather -

1) High Water Everywhere (Charley Patton)
2) Laredo Tornado (Electric Light Orchestra)
3) Here Comes The Flood (Peter Gabriel)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs of heavy weather -

1) High Water Everywhere (Charley Patton)
2) Laredo Tornado (Electric Light Orchestra)
3) Here Comes The Flood (Peter Gabriel)
4) A Hard Rain's A-Gonna Fall (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs of heavy weather -

1) High Water Everywhere (Charley Patton)
2) Laredo Tornado (Electric Light Orchestra)
3) Here Comes The Flood (Peter Gabriel)
4) A Hard Rain's A-Gonna Fall (Bob Dylan)
5) Weather Storm( Massive Attack)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: songs of heavy weather -

1) High Water Everywhere (Charley Patton)
2) Laredo Tornado (Electric Light Orchestra)
3) Here Comes The Flood (Peter Gabriel)
4) A Hard Rain's A-Gonna Fall (Bob Dylan)
5) Weather Storm (Massive Attack)
6) Into the Storm (Yes)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Happenings Ten Years Time Ago (The Yardbirds)
2) Happiness Is a Warm Gun (The Beatles)
2) Happy (Carpenters)
3) Happy Boy (Beat Farmers)
4) _*Happy 'Cause I'm Going Home*_ (Chicago)
5) Happy ending (Joe Jackson)
6) Happy Heart (Petula Clark)
7) Happy Man (Greg Kihn Band)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs of heavy weather -

1) High Water Everywhere (Charley Patton)
2) Laredo Tornado (Electric Light Orchestra)
3) Here Comes The Flood (Peter Gabriel)
4) A Hard Rain's A-Gonna Fall (Bob Dylan)
5) Weather Storm (Massive Attack)
6) Into the Storm (Yes)
7) Rock You Like A Hurricane (Scorpions)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs of heavy weather -

1) High Water Everywhere (Charley Patton)
2) Laredo Tornado (Electric Light Orchestra)
3) Here Comes The Flood (Peter Gabriel)
4) A Hard Rain's A-Gonna Fall (Bob Dylan)
5) Weather Storm (Massive Attack)
6) Into the Storm (Yes)
7) Rock You Like A Hurricane (Scorpions) 
8) Storm and Thunder (Earth and Fire)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Happenings Ten Years Time Ago (The Yardbirds)
2) Happiness Is a Warm Gun (The Beatles)
3) Happy (Carpenters)
4) Happy Boy (Beat Farmers)
5) Happy 'Cause I'm Going Home (Chicago)
6) Happy ending (Joe Jackson)
7) Happy Heart (Petula Clark)
8) Happy Man (Greg Kihn Band) 
9) Happy Together (Turtles)


----------



## Jay

New theme: songs of heavy weather -

1) High Water Everywhere (Charley Patton)
2) Laredo Tornado (Electric Light Orchestra)
3) Here Comes The Flood (Peter Gabriel)
4) A Hard Rain's A-Gonna Fall (Bob Dylan)
5) Weather Storm (Massive Attack)
6) Into the Storm (Yes)
7) Rock You Like A Hurricane (Scorpions)
8) Storm and Thunder (Earth and Fire)
9) Lightnin' Strikes (Lou Christie)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: songs of heavy weather -

1) High Water Everywhere (Charley Patton)
2) Laredo Tornado (Electric Light Orchestra)
3) Here Comes The Flood (Peter Gabriel)
4) A Hard Rain's A-Gonna Fall (Bob Dylan)
5) Weather Storm (Massive Attack)
6) Into the Storm (Yes)
7) Rock You Like A Hurricane (Scorpions)
8) Storm and Thunder (Earth and Fire)
9) Lightnin' Strikes (Lou Christie)
10) Wildfire (Michael Martin Murphey)

_ Oh, they say she died one winter
When there came a killing frost
And the pony she named Wildfire
Busted down its stall
In a blizzard he was lost
_


----------



## pianozach

New theme: songs featuring the moon

1) Here Comes the Moon (George Harrison)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Happenings Ten Years Time Ago (The Yardbirds)
2) Happiness Is a Warm Gun (The Beatles)
3) Happy (Carpenters)
4) *Happy Anniversary* (Todd Rundgren)
5) Happy Boy (Beat Farmers)
6) Happy 'Cause I'm Going Home (Chicago)
7) Happy ending (Joe Jackson)
8) Happy Heart (Petula Clark)
9) Happy Man (Greg Kihn Band) 
10) Happy Together (Turtles)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) *Happy Xmas (War Is Over)* (John Lennon)


----------



## Jay

New theme: songs featuring the moon

1) Here Comes the Moon (George Harrison)
2) Shooting At the Moon (Kevin Ayers)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs featuring the moon

1) Here Comes the Moon (George Harrison)
2) Shooting At the Moon (Kevin Ayers)
3) How High The Moon ( Les Paul and Mary Ford)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs featuring the moon

1) Here Comes the Moon (George Harrison)
2) Shooting At the Moon (Kevin Ayers)
3) How High The Moon ( Les Paul and Mary Ford)
4) Moonshadow (Cat Stevens)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs featuring the moon

1) Here Comes the Moon (George Harrison)
2) Shooting At the Moon (Kevin Ayers)
3) How High The Moon ( Les Paul and Mary Ford)
4) Moonshadow (Cat Stevens) 
5) Marquee Moon (Television)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Happy Xmas (War Is Over) (John Lennon) 
2) Hard to find (The National)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs featuring the moon

1) Here Comes the Moon (George Harrison)
2) Shooting At the Moon (Kevin Ayers)
3) How High The Moon ( Les Paul and Mary Ford)
4) Moonshadow (Cat Stevens) 
5) Marquee Moon (Television)
6) Walking On The Moon ( The Police)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs featuring the moon

1) Here Comes the Moon (George Harrison)
2) Shooting At the Moon (Kevin Ayers)
3) How High The Moon ( Les Paul and Mary Ford)
4) Moonshadow (Cat Stevens)
5) Marquee Moon (Television)
6) Walking On The Moon ( The Police) 
7) Mad Man Moon (Genesis)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: songs featuring the moon

1) Here Comes the Moon (George Harrison)
2) Shooting At the Moon (Kevin Ayers)
3) How High The Moon ( Les Paul and Mary Ford)
4) Moonshadow (Cat Stevens)
5) Marquee Moon (Television)
6) Walking On The Moon ( The Police)
7) Mad Man Moon (Genesis)
8) Wishing on the Moon (Dan Fogelberg)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs featuring the moon



) Here Comes the Moon (George Harrison)
2) Shooting At the Moon (Kevin Ayers)
3) How High The Moon ( Les Paul and Mary Ford)
4) Moonshadow (Cat Stevens)
5) Marquee Moon (Television)
6) Walking On The Moon ( The Police)
7) Mad Man Moon (Genesis)
8) Wishing on the Moon (Dan Fogelberg) 
9) Bad Moon Rising ( Creedence Clearwater Revival)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Happy Xmas (War Is Over) (John Lennon)
*2) Hard as Love (Marillion)*
3) Hard to find (The National)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: songs featuring the moon



) Here Comes the Moon (George Harrison)
2) Shooting At the Moon (Kevin Ayers)
3) How High The Moon ( Les Paul and Mary Ford)
4) Moonshadow (Cat Stevens)
5) Marquee Moon (Television)
6) Walking On The Moon ( The Police)
7) Mad Man Moon (Genesis)
8) Wishing on the Moon (Dan Fogelberg)
9) Bad Moon Rising ( Creedence Clearwater Revival)
10) The Boy with the Moon and Stars on His Head (Cat Stevens)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: songs with door in the title

1) Let My Love Open the Door (Pete Townshend)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs with door in the title

1) Let My Love Open the Door (Pete Townshend) 
2) Green Door (Shakin' Stevens)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Happy Xmas (War Is Over) (John Lennon)
2) Hard as Love (Marillion)
3) Hard to find (The National) 
4) Harmony (Ray Conniff)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs with door in the title

1) Let My Love Open the Door (Pete Townshend)
2) Green Door (Shakin' Stevens)
3) Knocking on Heaven's Door (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs with door in the title

1) Let My Love Open the Door (Pete Townshend)
2) Green Door (Shakin' Stevens)
3) Knocking on Heaven's Door (Bob Dylan) 
4) The gates of door to door (China Crisis)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs with door in the title

1) Let My Love Open the Door (Pete Townshend)
2) Green Door (Shakin' Stevens)
3) Knocking on Heaven's Door (Bob Dylan) 
4) The gates of door to door (China Crisis)
5) Do You Know Who's Living Next Door ( Barry Manilow)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: songs with door in the title

1) Let My Love Open the Door (Pete Townshend)
2) Green Door (Shakin' Stevens)
3) Knocking on Heaven's Door (Bob Dylan)
4) The gates of door to door (China Crisis)
5) Do You Know Who's Living Next Door ( Barry Manilow)
6) House of Four Doors (Moody Blues)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Happy Xmas (War Is Over) (John Lennon)
2) Hard as Love (Marillion)
3) Hard to find (The National)
*4) Hard to Say (Dan Fogelberg)*
5) Harmony (Ray Conniff)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs with door in the title

1) Let My Love Open the Door (Pete Townshend)
2) Green Door (Shakin' Stevens)
3) Knocking on Heaven's Door (Bob Dylan)
4) The gates of door to door (China Crisis)
5) Do You Know Who's Living Next Door ( Barry Manilow)
6) House of Four Doors (Moody Blues)
7) The Boy Next Door (Judy Garland)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs with door in the title

1) Let My Love Open the Door (Pete Townshend)
2) Green Door (Shakin' Stevens)
3) Knocking on Heaven's Door (Bob Dylan)
4) The gates of door to door (China Crisis)
5) Do You Know Who's Living Next Door ( Barry Manilow)
6) House of Four Doors (Moody Blues)
7) The Boy Next Door (Judy Garland)
8) Two Doors Down ( Dolly Parton)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: songs with door in the title

1) Let My Love Open the Door (Pete Townshend)
2) Green Door (Shakin' Stevens)
3) Knocking on Heaven's Door (Bob Dylan)
4) The gates of door to door (China Crisis)
5) Do You Know Who's Living Next Door ( Barry Manilow)
6) House of Four Doors (Moody Blues)
7) The Boy Next Door (Judy Garland)
8) Two Doors Down ( Dolly Parton) 
9) I'm gonna knock on your door (Eddie Hodges)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs with door in the title

1) Let My Love Open the Door (Pete Townshend)
2) Green Door (Shakin' Stevens)
3) Knocking on Heaven's Door (Bob Dylan)
4) The gates of door to door (China Crisis)
5) Do You Know Who's Living Next Door ( Barry Manilow)
6) House of Four Doors (Moody Blues)
7) The Boy Next Door (Judy Garland)
8) Two Doors Down ( Dolly Parton)
9) I'm gonna knock on your door (Eddie Hodges)
10) Behind Closed Doors (Charlie Rich)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs with window in the title

1) Window Up Above (George Jones)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: songs with window in the title

1) Window Up Above (George Jones)
2) Come To My Window (Melissa Etheridge)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Happy Xmas (War Is Over) (John Lennon)
2) Hard as Love (Marillion)
3) *Hard Habit To Break* (Chicago)
4) Hard to find (The National)
5) Hard to Say (Dan Fogelberg)
6) Harmony (Ray Conniff)


----------



## Jay

New theme: songs with window in the title

1) Window Up Above (George Jones)
2) Come To My Window (Melissa Etheridge)
3) House Without Windows (Mighty Baby)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: songs with window in the title

1) Window Up Above (George Jones)
2) Come To My Window (Melissa Etheridge)
3) House Without Windows (Mighty Baby)
4) Lookin' Through the Windows (Jackson 5)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs with window in the title

1) Window Up Above (George Jones)
2) Come To My Window (Melissa Etheridge)
3) House Without Windows (Mighty Baby)
4) Lookin' Through the Windows (Jackson 5)
5) Cleaning Windows (Van Morrison)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs with window in the title

1) Window Up Above (George Jones)
2) Come To My Window (Melissa Etheridge)
3) House Without Windows (Mighty Baby)
4) Lookin' Through the Windows (Jackson 5)
5) Cleaning Windows (Van Morrison)
6) The Cat In The Window (The Bird In The Sky) ( Petula Clark)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs with window in the title

1) Window Up Above (George Jones)
2) Come To My Window (Melissa Etheridge)
3) House Without Windows (Mighty Baby)
4) Lookin' Through the Windows (Jackson 5)
5) Cleaning Windows (Van Morrison)
6) The Cat In The Window (The Bird In The Sky) ( Petula Clark)
7) Windows of the World (Dionne Warwick)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: songs with window in the title

1) Window Up Above (George Jones)
2) Come To My Window (Melissa Etheridge)
3) House Without Windows (Mighty Baby)
4) Lookin' Through the Windows (Jackson 5)
5) Cleaning Windows (Van Morrison)
6) The Cat In The Window (The Bird In The Sky) ( Petula Clark)
7) Windows of the World (Dionne Warwick)
8) She Came In Through the Bathroom Window (The Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs with window in the title

1) Window Up Above (George Jones)
2) Come To My Window (Melissa Etheridge)
3) House Without Windows (Mighty Baby)
4) Lookin' Through the Windows (Jackson 5)
5) Cleaning Windows (Van Morrison)
6) The Cat In The Window (The Bird In The Sky) ( Petula Clark)
7) Windows of the World (Dionne Warwick)
8) She Came In Through the Bathroom Window (The Beatles)
9) How much is that doggy in the window? (Patty Page)


----------



## Jay

New theme: songs with window in the title

1) Window Up Above (George Jones)
2) Come To My Window (Melissa Etheridge)
3) House Without Windows (Mighty Baby)
4) Lookin' Through the Windows (Jackson 5)
5) Cleaning Windows (Van Morrison)
6) The Cat In The Window (The Bird In The Sky) ( Petula Clark)
7) Windows of the World (Dionne Warwick)
8) She Came In Through the Bathroom Window (The Beatles)
9) How much is that doggy in the window? (Patty Page)
10) See Through Windows (Family)


----------



## Jay

New theme: group names, album titles, or song titles that name dinosaurs - 

1) Brontosaurus (The Move)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: group names, album titles, or song titles that name dinosaurs - 

1) Brontosaurus (The Move)
2) The Devil Put Dinosaurs Here (Alice in Chains)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Happy Xmas (War Is Over) (John Lennon)
2) Hard as Love (Marillion)
3) Hard Habit To Break (Chicago)
4) Hard to find (The National)
5) Hard to Say (Dan Fogelberg)
6) Harmony (Ray Conniff) 
7) Have a cigar (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: group names, album titles, or song titles that name dinosaurs -

1) Brontosaurus (The Move)
2) The Devil Put Dinosaurs Here (Alice in Chains) 
3) Ride a white swan (T. Rex)


----------



## Jay

New theme: group names, album titles, or song titles that name dinosaurs -

1) Brontosaurus (The Move)
2) The Devil Put Dinosaurs Here (Alice in Chains)
3) Ride a white swan (T. Rex)
4) Song of the Pterodactyl (Pop Workshop)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: group names, album titles, or song titles that name dinosaurs -

1) Brontosaurus (The Move)
2) The Devil Put Dinosaurs Here (Alice in Chains)
3) Ride a white swan (T. Rex)
4) Song of the Pterodactyl (Pop Workshop)
5) Dinosaurs On The Mountain (The Flaming Lips)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Happy Xmas (War Is Over) (John Lennon)
2) Hard as Love (Marillion)
3) Hard Habit To Break (Chicago)
4) Hard to find (The National)
5) Hard to Say (Dan Fogelberg)
6) Harmony (Ray Conniff)
*7) Hats Off to Roy Harper (Led Zeppelin)* 
8) Have a cigar (Pink Floyd)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: group names, album titles, or song titles that name dinosaurs -

1) Brontosaurus (The Move)
2) The Devil Put Dinosaurs Here (Alice in Chains)
3) Ride a white swan (T. Rex)
4) Song of the Pterodactyl (Pop Workshop)
5) Dinosaurs On The Mountain (The Flaming Lips)
6) Feel the Pain (Dinosaur Jr.)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: group names, album titles, or song titles that name dinosaurs -

1) Brontosaurus (The Move)
2) The Devil Put Dinosaurs Here (Alice in Chains)
3) Ride a white swan (T. Rex)
4) Song of the Pterodactyl (Pop Workshop)
5) Dinosaurs On The Mountain (The Flaming Lips)
6) Feel the Pain (Dinosaur Jr.)
7) Walk The Dinosaur ( Was (Not Was)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Happy Xmas (War Is Over) (John Lennon)
2) Hard as Love (Marillion)
3) Hard Habit To Break (Chicago)
4) Hard to find (The National)
5) Hard to Say (Dan Fogelberg)
6) Harmony (Ray Conniff)
7) *Harold Land* (Yes)
8) Hats Off to Roy Harper (Led Zeppelin) 
9) Have a Cigar (Pink Floyd)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: group names, album titles, or song titles that name dinosaurs -

1) Brontosaurus (The Move)
2) The Devil Put Dinosaurs Here (Alice in Chains)
3) Ride a white swan (T. Rex)
4) Song of the Pterodactyl (Pop Workshop)
5) Dinosaurs On The Mountain (The Flaming Lips)
6) Feel the Pain (Dinosaur Jr.)
7) Walk The Dinosaur (Was (Not Was))
8) Godzilla (Blue Oyster Cult)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Happy Xmas (War Is Over) (John Lennon)
2) Hard as Love (Marillion)
3) Hard Habit To Break (Chicago)
4) Hard to find (The National)
5) Hard to Say (Dan Fogelberg)
6) Harmony (Ray Conniff)
7) Harold Land (Yes)
*8) Harold the Barrel (Genesis)*
9) Hats Off to Roy Harper (Led Zeppelin)
10) Have a Cigar (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Have a Nice Day (Bon Jovi)


----------



## Jay

New theme: group names, album titles, or song titles that name dinosaurs -

1) Brontosaurus (The Move)
2) The Devil Put Dinosaurs Here (Alice in Chains)
3) Ride a white swan (T. Rex)
4) Song of the Pterodactyl (Pop Workshop)
5) Dinosaurs On The Mountain (The Flaming Lips)
6) Feel the Pain (Dinosaur Jr.)
7) Walk The Dinosaur (Was (Not Was))
8) Godzilla (Blue Oyster Cult)
9) Velociraptor (Kasabian)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Have a Nice Day (Bon Jovi)
2) *Have I Told You Lately That I Love You?* (Bing Crosby and the Andrews Sisters)


----------



## Jay

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Have a Nice Day (Bon Jovi)
2) Have I Told You Lately That I Love You? (Bing Crosby and the Andrews Sisters)
3) Have You Seen Your Mother, Baby, Standing In the Shadow? (Stones)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Have a Nice Day (Bon Jovi)
2) Have I Told You Lately That I Love You? (Bing Crosby and the Andrews Sisters)
3) *Have You Ever Seen the Rain? *(Creedence Clearwater Revival)
3) Have You Seen Your Mother, Baby, Standing In the Shadow? (Stones)


----------



## Jay

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Have a Nice Day (Bon Jovi)
2) Have I Told You Lately That I Love You? (Bing Crosby and the Andrews Sisters)
3) Have You Ever Seen the Rain? (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
*4) Have You Seen the Saucers? (Jefferson Airplane)*
5) Have You Seen Your Mother, Baby, Standing In the Shadow? (Stones)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Have a Nice Day (Bon Jovi)
2) Have I Told You Lately That I Love You? (Bing Crosby and the Andrews Sisters)
3) *Have You Ever Been (To Electric Ladyland)* (The Jimi Hendrix Experience)
4) Have You Ever Seen the Rain? (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
5) Have You Seen the Saucers? (Jefferson Airplane)
6) Have You Seen Your Mother, Baby, Standing In the Shadow? (Stones)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

*1) Have a Good Time (Paul Simon)*
2) Have a Nice Day (Bon Jovi)
3) Have I Told You Lately That I Love You? (Bing Crosby and the Andrews Sisters)
4) Have You Ever Been (To Electric Ladyland) (The Jimi Hendrix Experience)
5) Have You Ever Seen the Rain? (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
6) Have You Seen the Saucers? (Jefferson Airplane)
7) Have You Seen Your Mother, Baby, Standing In the Shadow? (Stones)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: group names, album titles, or song titles that name dinosaurs -

1) Brontosaurus (The Move)
2) The Devil Put Dinosaurs Here (Alice in Chains)
3) Ride a white swan (T. Rex)
4) Song of the Pterodactyl (Pop Workshop)
5) Dinosaurs On The Mountain (The Flaming Lips)
6) Feel the Pain (Dinosaur Jr.)
7) Walk The Dinosaur (Was (Not Was))
8) Godzilla (Blue Oyster Cult)
9) Velociraptor (Kasabian)
10) Dinosaur (Dinosaur Jr.)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: songs with the word Star in the title

1) Wanna Be a Rock 'N' Roll Star (Eddie Money)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs with the word Star in the title

1) Wanna Be a Rock 'N' Roll Star (Eddie Money)
2) Everybody Is A Star (Sly & the Family Stone)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: songs with the word Star in the title

1) Wanna Be a Rock 'N' Roll Star (Eddie Money)
2) Everybody Is A Star (Sly & the Family Stone)
3) Stairway to the Stars (Blue Oyster Cult)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs with the word Star in the title

1) Wanna Be a Rock 'N' Roll Star (Eddie Money)
2) Everybody Is A Star (Sly & the Family Stone)
3) Stairway to the Stars (Blue Oyster Cult)
4) Catch A Falling Star - Perry Como


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs with the word Star in the title

1) Wanna Be a Rock 'N' Roll Star (Eddie Money)
2) Everybody Is A Star (Sly & the Family Stone)
3) Stairway to the Stars (Blue Oyster Cult)
4) Catch A Falling Star - Perry Como
5) When You Wish Upon a Star (Jiminy Cricket)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: songs with the word Star in the title

1) Wanna Be a Rock 'N' Roll Star (Eddie Money)
2) Everybody Is A Star (Sly & the Family Stone)
3) Stairway to the Stars (Blue Oyster Cult)
4) Catch A Falling Star - Perry Como
5) When You Wish Upon a Star (Jiminy Cricket)
6) Star Star (Rolling Stones)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs with the word Star in the title

1) Wanna Be a Rock 'N' Roll Star (Eddie Money)
2) Everybody Is A Star (Sly & the Family Stone)
3) Stairway to the Stars (Blue Oyster Cult)
4) Catch A Falling Star - Perry Como
5) When You Wish Upon a Star (Jiminy Cricket)
6) Star Star (Rolling Stones)
7) Western Stars ( Bruce Springsteen)


----------



## Jay

New theme: songs with the word Star in the title

1) Wanna Be a Rock 'N' Roll Star (Eddie Money)
2) Everybody Is A Star (Sly & the Family Stone)
3) Stairway to the Stars (Blue Oyster Cult)
4) Catch A Falling Star - Perry Como
5) When You Wish Upon a Star (Jiminy Cricket)
6) Star Star (Rolling Stones)
7) Western Stars ( Bruce Springsteen)
8) So You Want To Be A Rock & Roll Star (Byrds)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: songs with the word Star in the title

1) Wanna Be a Rock 'N' Roll Star (Eddie Money)
2) Everybody Is A Star (Sly & the Family Stone)
3) Stairway to the Stars (Blue Oyster Cult)
4) Catch A Falling Star - Perry Como
5) When You Wish Upon a Star (Jiminy Cricket)
6) Star Star (Rolling Stones)
7) Western Stars ( Bruce Springsteen)
8) So You Want To Be A Rock & Roll Star (Byrds)
9) Stars (Les Misérables)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Have a Good Time (Paul Simon)
2) Have a Nice Day (Bon Jovi)
3) Have I Told You Lately That I Love You? (Bing Crosby and the Andrews Sisters)
4) Have You Ever Been (To Electric Ladyland) (The Jimi Hendrix Experience)
5) Have You Ever Seen the Rain? (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
6) Have You Seen the Saucers? (Jefferson Airplane)
7) Have You Seen Your Mother, Baby, Standing In the Shadow? (Stones)
8) *Hawking* (Todd Rundgren)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs with the word Star in the title

1) Wanna Be a Rock 'N' Roll Star (Eddie Money)
2) Everybody Is A Star (Sly & the Family Stone)
3) Stairway to the Stars (Blue Oyster Cult)
4) Catch A Falling Star - Perry Como
5) When You Wish Upon a Star (Jiminy Cricket)
6) Star Star (Rolling Stones)
7) Western Stars ( Bruce Springsteen)
8) So You Want To Be A Rock & Roll Star (Byrds)
9) Stars (Les Misérables)
10) Gonna Make You A Star ( David Essex)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between them: Eye(s) in title please

1) Bright Eyes (Art Garfunkel)


----------



## pianozach

New in between them: Eye(s) in title please

1) Bright Eyes (Art Garfunkel)
2) Final Eyes (Yes)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between them: Eye(s) in title please

1) Bright Eyes (Art Garfunkel)
2) Final Eyes (Yes)
3) Dry Your Eyes ( Neil Diamond)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between them: Eye(s) in title please

1) Bright Eyes (Art Garfunkel)
2) Final Eyes (Yes)
3) Dry Your Eyes ( Neil Diamond)
4) Eye in the Sky (Alan Parsons Project)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Have a Good Time (Paul Simon)
2) Have a Nice Day (Bon Jovi)
3) Have I Told You Lately That I Love You? (Bing Crosby and the Andrews Sisters)
4) Have You Ever Been (To Electric Ladyland) (The Jimi Hendrix Experience)
5) Have You Ever Seen the Rain? (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
*6) Have You Heard (Moody Blues)*
7) Have You Seen the Saucers? (Jefferson Airplane)
8) Have You Seen Your Mother, Baby, Standing In the Shadow? (Stones)
9) Hawking (Todd Rundgren)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between them: Eye(s) in title please

1) Bright Eyes (Art Garfunkel)
2) Final Eyes (Yes)
3) Dry Your Eyes ( Neil Diamond)
4) Eye in the Sky (Alan Parsons Project)
5) Catch a Falling Star (Perry Como )


----------



## SanAntone

New in between them: Eye(s) in title please

1) Bright Eyes (Art Garfunkel)
2) Final Eyes (Yes)
3) Dry Your Eyes ( Neil Diamond)
4) Eye in the Sky (Alan Parsons Project)
5) Bette Davis Eyes (Kim Carnes)

The song in Post #15884 did not fit the current theme.


----------



## pianozach

New in between them: Eye(s) in title please

1) Bright Eyes (Art Garfunkel)
2) Final Eyes (Yes)
3) Dry Your Eyes (Neil Diamond)
4) Eye in the Sky (Alan Parsons Project)
5) Bette Davis Eyes (Kim Carnes)
6) Brown Eyed Girl (Van Morrison)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Have a Good Time (Paul Simon)
2) Have a Nice Day (Bon Jovi)
3) Have I Told You Lately That I Love You? (Bing Crosby and the Andrews Sisters)
4) _*Haven't We Lost Enough? *_(Crosby, Stills & Nash)
5) Have You Ever Been (To Electric Ladyland) (The Jimi Hendrix Experience)
6) Have You Ever Seen the Rain? (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
7) Have You Heard (Moody Blues)
8) Have You Seen the Saucers? (Jefferson Airplane)
9) Have You Seen Your Mother, Baby, Standing In the Shadow? (Stones)
10) Hawking (Todd Rundgren)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) *He Lives Alone* (Dory Previn)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

* 1) Hazy shade of winter (Simon and Garfukel)*
2) He Lives Alone (Dory Previn)

there are loads of songs starting with Hea... - He Lives Alone is a bit of a jump.


----------



## Art Rock

New in between them: Eye(s) in title please

1) Bright Eyes (Art Garfunkel)
2) Final Eyes (Yes)
3) Dry Your Eyes (Neil Diamond)
4) Eye in the Sky (Alan Parsons Project)
5) Bette Davis Eyes (Kim Carnes)
6) Brown Eyed Girl (Van Morrison) 
7) Eyes without a face (Billy Idol)


----------



## Jay

New in between them: Eye(s) in title please

1) Bright Eyes (Art Garfunkel)
2) Final Eyes (Yes)
3) Dry Your Eyes (Neil Diamond)
4) Eye in the Sky (Alan Parsons Project)
5) Bette Davis Eyes (Kim Carnes)
6) Brown Eyed Girl (Van Morrison)
7) Eyes without a face (Billy Idol)
8) Erudite Eyes (Giles, Giles, & Fripp)


----------



## Jay

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Hazy shade of winter (Simon and Garfunkel)
*2) Heathen (The Rays) (David Bowie)*
3) He Lives Alone (Dory Previn)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Hazy shade of winter (Bangles)
*2) Head over feet (Alanis Morissette)*
3) Heathen (The Rays) (David Bowie)
4) He Lives Alone (Dory Previn)


----------



## pianozach

Art Rock said:


> Continuing with the H's . . .
> 
> Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....
> 
> Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).
> 
> * 1) Hazy shade of winter (Simon and Garfukel)*
> 2) He Lives Alone (Dory Previn)
> 
> there are loads of songs starting with Hea... - He Lives Alone is a bit of a jump.


Quite right. Leaving spaces out is kind of an anomaly when listing things alphabetically.

Jumping back to the *A*'s is also quite a jump as well. 

The title is actually *"A Hazy Shade Of Winter"*. :tiphat:

I call *"foul"* on both of us. :devil:


----------



## Art Rock

True that. Fixed it.


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) *Heading For the Light* (The Traveling Wilburys)
2) Head over feet (Alanis Morissette)
3) Heathen (The Rays) (David Bowie)

Removing _He Lives Alone_ AND _A Hazy Shade of Winter_ 'cause we're both knuckleheads. And because they're too far from where they ought to be.



Art Rock said:


> True that. Fixed it.


_*Excellent* attempt at a save, but the *Bangles' Hazy Shade of Winter* was a cover of *A Hazy Shade of Winter*. The "A" was inexplicably left off, technically retitling the *Paul Simon* song.

I'd call this a grey area. _


----------



## pianozach

New in between them: Eye(s) in title please

1) Bright Eyes (Art Garfunkel)
2) Final Eyes (Yes)
3) Dry Your Eyes (Neil Diamond)
4) Eye in the Sky (Alan Parsons Project)
5) Bette Davis Eyes (Kim Carnes)
6) Brown Eyed Girl (Van Morrison)
7) Eyes without a face (Billy Idol)
8) Erudite Eyes (Giles, Giles, & Fripp)
9) Open Your Eyes (Yes)


----------



## SanAntone

New in between them: Eye(s) in title please

1) Bright Eyes (Art Garfunkel)
2) Final Eyes (Yes)
3) Dry Your Eyes (Neil Diamond)
4) Eye in the Sky (Alan Parsons Project)
5) Bette Davis Eyes (Kim Carnes)
6) Brown Eyed Girl (Van Morrison)
7) Eyes without a face (Billy Idol)
8) Erudite Eyes (Giles, Giles, & Fripp)
9) Open Your Eyes (Yes)
10) Angel Eyes (Matt Dennis)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs with the word "that" in the title.

1) Don't Do Me Like That (Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers)


----------



## Jay

New theme: songs with the word "that" in the title.

1) Don't Do Me Like That (Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers)
2) It's Tight Like That (Tampa Red)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: songs with the word "that" in the title.

1) Don't Do Me Like That (Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers)
2) It's Tight Like That (Tampa Red)
3) That Thing You Do (The Wonders)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: songs with the word "that" in the title.

1) Don't Do Me Like That (Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers)
2) It's Tight Like That (Tampa Red)
3) That Thing You Do (The Wonders)
4) The Thing That Should Not Be (Metallica)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs with the word "that" in the title.

1) Don't Do Me Like That (Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers)
2) It's Tight Like That (Tampa Red)
3) That Thing You Do (The Wonders)
4) The Thing That Should Not Be (Metallica)
5) They Can't Take That Away From Me (Fred Astaire)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

*1) Headhunter (Krokus)*
2) Heading For the Light (The Traveling Wilburys)
3) Head over feet (Alanis Morissette)
4) Heathen (The Rays) (David Bowie)


----------



## Jay

New theme: songs with the word "that" in the title.

1) Don't Do Me Like That (Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers)
2) It's Tight Like That (Tampa Red)
3) That Thing You Do (The Wonders)
4) The Thing That Should Not Be (Metallica)
5) They Can't Take That Away From Me (Fred Astaire)
6) You Can't Do That (Beatles)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: songs with the word "that" in the title.

1) Don't Do Me Like That (Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers)
2) It's Tight Like That (Tampa Red)
3) That Thing You Do (The Wonders)
4) The Thing That Should Not Be (Metallica)
5) They Can't Take That Away From Me (Fred Astaire)
6) You Can't Do That (Beatles)
7) That Feel (Tom Waits)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: songs with the word "that" in the title.

1) Don't Do Me Like That (Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers)
2) It's Tight Like That (Tampa Red)
3) That Thing You Do (The Wonders)
4) The Thing That Should Not Be (Metallica)
5) They Can't Take That Away From Me (Fred Astaire)
6) You Can't Do That (Beatles)
7) That Feel (Tom Waits)
8) That It Moves (Greg Laswell)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

*1) Head Above Water (Hall & Oates)
*2) Headhunter (Krokus)
3) Heading For the Light (The Traveling Wilburys)
4) Head over feet (Alanis Morissette)
5) Heathen (The Rays) (David Bowie)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs with the word "that" in the title.

1) Don't Do Me Like That (Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers)
2) It's Tight Like That (Tampa Red)
3) That Thing You Do (The Wonders)
4) The Thing That Should Not Be (Metallica)
5) They Can't Take That Away From Me (Fred Astaire)
6) You Can't Do That (Beatles)
7) That Feel (Tom Waits)
8) That It Moves (Greg Laswell)
9) I Like It That Way (The Tremeloes)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs with the word "that" in the title.

1) Don't Do Me Like That (Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers)
2) It's Tight Like That (Tampa Red)
3) That Thing You Do (The Wonders)
4) The Thing That Should Not Be (Metallica)
5) They Can't Take That Away From Me (Fred Astaire)
6) You Can't Do That (Beatles)
7) That Feel (Tom Waits)
8) That It Moves (Greg Laswell)
9) I Like It That Way (The Tremeloes)
10) Go Rest High On That Mountain (Vince Gill)

Someone else pick the next theme


----------



## Rogerx

New in between song: Brain, preferably in the title 


1)Brain Damage ( Pink Floyd)


----------



## Jay

New in between song: Brain, preferably in the title

1) Brain Damage (Pink Floyd)
2) Who Are the Brain Police? (MoI)


----------



## pianozach

New in between song: Brain, preferably in the title

1) Brain Damage (Pink Floyd)
2) Who Are the Brain Police? (MoI)
3) Brainwashed (George Harrison)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Head Above Water (Hall & Oates)
2) Headhunter (Krokus)
3) Heading For the Light (The Traveling Wilburys)
4) Head over feet (Alanis Morissette)
5) *Hearts* (Yes)
6) Heathen (The Rays) (David Bowie)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Head Above Water (Hall & Oates)
2) Headhunter (Krokus)
3) Heading For the Light (The Traveling Wilburys)
4) Head over feet (Alanis Morissette)
5) Head over heels (ABBA)
6) Hearts (Yes)
7) Heathen (The Rays) (David Bowie)


----------



## Art Rock

New in between song: Brain, preferably in the title

1) Brain Damage (Pink Floyd)
2) Who Are the Brain Police? (MoI)
3) Brainwashed (George Harrison) 
4) Cocaine in my brain (Dillinger)


----------



## SanAntone

New in between song: Brain, preferably in the title

1) Brain Damage (Pink Floyd)
2) Who Are the Brain Police? (MoI)
3) Brainwashed (George Harrison)
4) Cocaine in my brain (Dillinger)
5) Maggot Brain (Funkadelic)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between song: Brain, preferably in the title

1) Brain Damage (Pink Floyd)
2) Who Are the Brain Police? (MoI)
3) Brainwashed (George Harrison)
4) Cocaine in my brain (Dillinger)
5) Maggot Brain (Funkadelic)
6) No Brains ( Sum 41)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between song: Brain, preferably in the title

1) Brain Damage (Pink Floyd)
2) Who Are the Brain Police? (MoI)
3) Brainwashed (George Harrison)
4) Cocaine in my brain (Dillinger)
5) Maggot Brain (Funkadelic)
6) No Brains ( Sum 41)
7) Brain Problem Situation (They Might Be Giants)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Head Above Water (Hall & Oates)
*2) Head and Heart (America)*
3) Headhunter (Krokus)
4) Heading For the Light (The Traveling Wilburys)
5) Head over feet (Alanis Morissette)
6) Head over heels (ABBA)
7) Hearts (Yes)
8) Heathen (The Rays) (David Bowie)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Head Above Water (Hall & Oates)
2) Head and Heart (America)
3) Headhunter (Krokus)
4) Heading For the Light (The Traveling Wilburys)
5) Head over feet (Alanis Morissette)
6) Head over heels (ABBA)
*7) Heartattack in a layby (Porcupine Tree)
*8) Hearts (Yes)
9) Heathen (The Rays) (David Bowie)


----------



## SanAntone

New in between song: Brain, preferably in the title

1) Brain Damage (Pink Floyd)
2) Who Are the Brain Police? (MoI)
3) Brainwashed (George Harrison)
4) Cocaine in my brain (Dillinger)
5) Maggot Brain (Funkadelic)
6) No Brains ( Sum 41)
7) Brain Problem Situation (They Might Be Giants)
8) If I Only Had a Brain (Scarecrow/Ray Bolger)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between song: Brain, preferably in the title

1) Brain Damage (Pink Floyd)
2) Who Are the Brain Police? (MoI)
3) Brainwashed (George Harrison)
4) Cocaine in my brain (Dillinger)
5) Maggot Brain (Funkadelic)
6) No Brains ( Sum 41)
7) Brain Problem Situation (They Might Be Giants)
8) If I Only Had a Brain (Scarecrow/Ray Bolger)
9) Love on the Brain ( Rihanna)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Head Above Water (Hall & Oates)
2) Head and Heart (America)
3) Headhunter (Krokus)
4) Heading For the Light (The Traveling Wilburys)
5) Head over feet (Alanis Morissette)
6) Head over heels (ABBA)
*7) Heart (Nick Lowe)
*8) Heartattack in a layby (Porcupine Tree)
9) Hearts (Yes)
10) Heathen (The Rays) (David Bowie)


----------



## SanAntone

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Head Above Water (Hall & Oates)
2) Head and Heart (America)
3) Headhunter (Krokus)
4) Heading For the Light (The Traveling Wilburys)
5) Head over feet (Alanis Morissette)
6) Head over heels (ABBA)
7) Heart (Nick Lowe)
8) Heartaches By the Number (Ray Price)
9) Heartattack in a layby (Porcupine Tree)
10) Hearts (Yes)

Not sure if this is how this is done ...

1) Heathen (The Rays) (David Bowie)


----------



## Art Rock

No, but it actually makes sense if the #10 is a bit of a jump. Let's keep it.

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

*1) Heart on my sleeve (Gallagher & Lyle)
*2) Heathen (The Rays) (David Bowie)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

*1) Heart of the Sunrise (Yes)*
2) Heart on my sleeve (Gallagher & Lyle)
3) Heathen (The Rays) (David Bowie)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Heart of the Sunrise (Yes)
2) Heart on my sleeve (Gallagher & Lyle)
3) Heathen (The Rays) (David Bowie)
4) *Heat of the Moment* (Asia)


----------



## pianozach

New in between song: Brain, preferably in the title

1) Brain Damage (Pink Floyd)
2) Who Are the Brain Police? (MoI)
3) Brainwashed (George Harrison)
4) Cocaine in my brain (Dillinger)
5) Maggot Brain (Funkadelic)
6) No Brains ( Sum 41)
7) Brain Problem Situation (They Might Be Giants)
8) If I Only Had a Brain (Scarecrow/Ray Bolger)
9) Love on the Brain (Rihanna)
10) Brain Salad Surgery (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

*1) Heartache Avenue (Maisonettes) *
2) Heart of the Sunrise (Yes)
3) Heart on my sleeve (Gallagher & Lyle)
4) Heathen (The Rays) (David Bowie)
5) Heat of the Moment (Asia)


----------



## pianozach

New in between song: Feet (or Foot) in the title

1) Trampled Under Foot (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Heartache Avenue (Maisonettes) 
2) *Heart of Gold* (Neil Young)
3) Heart of the Sunrise (Yes)
4) Heart on my sleeve (Gallagher & Lyle)
5) Heathen (The Rays) (David Bowie)
6) Heat of the Moment (Asia)


----------



## SanAntone

New in between song: Feet (or Foot) in the title

1) Trampled Under Foot (Led Zeppelin)
2) Footprints in the Snow (Bill Monroe)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Heartache Avenue (Maisonettes)
2) Heart of Gold (Neil Young)
3) Heart of the Sunrise (Yes)
4) Heart on my sleeve (Gallagher & Lyle)
5) Heathen (The Rays) (David Bowie)
*6) Heather (Carpenters)*
7) Heat of the Moment (Asia)


----------



## Art Rock

New in between song: Feet (or Foot) in the title

1) Trampled Under Foot (Led Zeppelin)
2) Footprints in the Snow (Bill Monroe) 
3) Six Feet Under (Billie Eilish)


----------



## Jay

New in between song: Feet (or Foot) in the title

1) Trampled Under Foot (Led Zeppelin)
2) Footprints in the Snow (Bill Monroe)
3) Six Feet Under (Billie Eilish)
4) Nine Feet Underground (Caravan)


----------



## SanAntone

New in between song: Feet (or Foot) in the title

1) Trampled Under Foot (Led Zeppelin)
2) Footprints in the Snow (Bill Monroe)
3) Six Feet Under (Billie Eilish)
4) Nine Feet Underground (Caravan) 
5) Your Feets Too Big (Fats Waller)


----------



## Jay

New in between song: Feet (or Foot) in the title

1) Trampled Under Foot (Led Zeppelin)
2) Footprints in the Snow (Bill Monroe)
3) Six Feet Under (Billie Eilish)
4) Nine Feet Underground (Caravan)
5) Your Feets Too Big (Fats Waller)
6) Stink-Foot (Zappa)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between song: Feet (or Foot) in the title

1) Trampled Under Foot (Led Zeppelin)
2) Footprints in the Snow (Bill Monroe)
3) Six Feet Under (Billie Eilish)
4) Nine Feet Underground (Caravan)
5) Your Feets Too Big (Fats Waller)
6) Stink-Foot (Zappa) 
7) Feet Don't Fail Me Now (Utopia)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Heartache Avenue (Maisonettes)
2) Heart of Gold (Neil Young)
3) Heart of the Sunrise (Yes)
4) Heart on my sleeve (Gallagher & Lyle)
5) Heathen (The Rays) (David Bowie)
6) Heather (Carpenters)
7) Heat of the Moment (Asia)
*8) Heat Wave (Martha and the Vandellas)*


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Heartache Avenue (Maisonettes)
2) Heart of Gold (Neil Young)
3) Heart of the Sunrise (Yes)
4) Heart on my sleeve (Gallagher & Lyle)
5) Heathen (The Rays) (David Bowie)
6) Heather (Carpenters)
7) Heat of the Moment (Asia)
8) Heat Wave (Martha and the Vandellas) 
9) Heaven (Talking Heads)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Heartache Avenue (Maisonettes)
2) Heart of Gold (Neil Young)
3) Heart of the Sunrise (Yes)
4) Heart on my sleeve (Gallagher & Lyle)
5) Heathen (The Rays) (David Bowie)
6) Heather (Carpenters)
7) Heat of the Moment (Asia)
8) Heat Wave (Martha and the Vandellas)
9) Heaven (Talking Heads) 
10) Heaven Is a Place on Earth (Belinda Carlisle)


----------



## SanAntone

New in between song: Feet (or Foot) in the title

1) Trampled Under Foot (Led Zeppelin)
2) Footprints in the Snow (Bill Monroe)
3) Six Feet Under (Billie Eilish)
4) Nine Feet Underground (Caravan)
5) Your Feets Too Big (Fats Waller)
6) Stink-Foot (Zappa)
7) Feet Don't Fail Me Now (Utopia)
8) Footloose (Kenny Loggins)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between song: Feet (or Foot) in the title

1) Trampled Under Foot (Led Zeppelin)
2) Footprints in the Snow (Bill Monroe)
3) Six Feet Under (Billie Eilish)
4) Nine Feet Underground (Caravan)
5) Your Feets Too Big (Fats Waller)
6) Stink-Foot (Zappa)
7) Feet Don't Fail Me Now (Utopia)
8) Footloose (Kenny Loggins)
9)Head Over Feet (Alanis Morissette)


----------



## pianozach

New in between song: Feet (or Foot) in the title

1) Trampled Under Foot (Led Zeppelin)
2) Footprints in the Snow (Bill Monroe)
3) Six Feet Under (Billie Eilish)
4) Nine Feet Underground (Caravan)
5) Your Feets Too Big (Fats Waller)
6) Stink-Foot (Zappa)
7) Feet Don't Fail Me Now (Utopia)
8) Footloose (Kenny Loggins)
9) Head Over Feet (Alanis Morissette)
10) Footloose (Kenny Loggins)


----------



## pianozach

New in between song: Hand in the title (singular or plural)

1) Circle of Hands (Uriah Heep)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) _*Heaven On a Sunday*_ (Paul McCartney)


----------



## SanAntone

New in between song: Hand in the title (singular or plural)

1) Circle of Hands (Uriah Heep)
2) I Wanna Hold Your Hand (The Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between song: Hand in the title (singular or plural)

1) Circle of Hands (Uriah Heep)
2) I Wanna Hold Your Hand (The Beatles)
3)Hand In Hand ( Paul McCartney)


----------



## Art Rock

New in between song: Hand in the title (singular or plural)

1) Circle of Hands (Uriah Heep)
2) I Wanna Hold Your Hand (The Beatles)
3) Hand In Hand ( Paul McCartney) 
4) Hand in my pocket (Alanis Morissette)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

*1) Heaven Knows I'm Miserable Now (Smiths)*
2) Heaven On a Sunday (Paul McCartney)


----------



## Jay

New in between song: Hand in the title (singular or plural)

1) Circle of Hands (Uriah Heep)
2) I Wanna Hold Your Hand (The Beatles)
3) Hand In Hand ( Paul McCartney)
4) Hand in my pocket (Alanis Morissette)
5) Free Hand (Gentle Giant)


----------



## Art Rock

New in between song: Hand in the title (singular or plural)

1) Circle of Hands (Uriah Heep)
2) I Wanna Hold Your Hand (The Beatles)
3) Hand In Hand ( Paul McCartney)
4) Hand in my pocket (Alanis Morissette)
5) Free Hand (Gentle Giant) 
6) Hand Cannot Erase (Steven Wilson)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between song: Hand in the title (singular or plural)

1) Circle of Hands (Uriah Heep)
2) I Wanna Hold Your Hand (The Beatles)
3) Hand In Hand ( Paul McCartney)
4) Hand in my pocket (Alanis Morissette)
5) Free Hand (Gentle Giant)
6) Hand Cannot Erase (Steven Wilson)
7) He's Got The Whole World In His Hands ( Laurie London)


----------



## Art Rock

New in between song: Hand in the title (singular or plural)

1) Circle of Hands (Uriah Heep)
2) I Wanna Hold Your Hand (The Beatles)
3) Hand In Hand ( Paul McCartney)
4) Hand in my pocket (Alanis Morissette)
5) Free Hand (Gentle Giant)
6) Hand Cannot Erase (Steven Wilson)
7) He's Got The Whole World In His Hands ( Laurie London) 
8) Hands clean (Alanis Morissette)


----------



## Jay

New in between song: Hand in the title (singular or plural)

1) Circle of Hands (Uriah Heep)
2) I Wanna Hold Your Hand (The Beatles)
3) Hand In Hand ( Paul McCartney)
4) Hand in my pocket (Alanis Morissette)
5) Free Hand (Gentle Giant)
6) Hand Cannot Erase (Steven Wilson)
7) He's Got The Whole World In His Hands ( Laurie London)
8) Hands clean (Alanis Morissette)
9) Take The Hand (Nazz)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Heaven Knows I'm Miserable Now (Smiths)
2) Heaven On a Sunday (Paul McCartney)
3) *Heavy Horses *(Jethro Tull)


----------



## pianozach

New in between song: Hand in the title (singular or plural)

1) Circle of Hands (Uriah Heep)
2) I Wanna Hold Your Hand (The Beatles)
3) Hand In Hand ( Paul McCartney)
4) Hand in my pocket (Alanis Morissette)
5) Free Hand (Gentle Giant)
6) Hand Cannot Erase (Steven Wilson)
7) He's Got The Whole World In His Hands ( Laurie London)
8) Hands clean (Alanis Morissette)
9) Take The Hand (Nazz)
10) Hand Me Downs (Indigo Girls)


----------



## pianozach

New in between song: Finger(s), thumb(s), knuckle(s), palm(s), or fist in the title (singular or plural)

1) Fist of Fire (Anderson, Bruford, Wakeman and Howe)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Heaven Knows I'm Miserable Now (Smiths)
*2) Heaven must be missing an angel (Tavares)*
3) Heaven On a Sunday (Paul McCartney)
4) Heavy Horses (Jethro Tull)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between song: Finger(s), thumb(s), knuckle(s), palm(s), or fist in the title (singular or plural)

1) Fist of Fire (Anderson, Bruford, Wakeman and Howe)
2) Mucky Fingers ( Oasis)


----------



## Art Rock

New in between song: Finger(s), thumb(s), knuckle(s), palm(s), or fist in the title (singular or plural)

1) Fist of Fire (Anderson, Bruford, Wakeman and Howe)
2) Mucky Fingers ( Oasis) 
3) Under Your Thumb (Godley and Creme)


----------



## SanAntone

New in between song: Finger(s), thumb(s), knuckle(s), palm(s), or fist in the title (singular or plural)

1) Fist of Fire (Anderson, Bruford, Wakeman and Howe)
2) Mucky Fingers ( Oasis)
3) Under Your Thumb (Godley and Creme)
4) Fingertips (Little Stevie Wonder)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between song: Finger(s), thumb(s), knuckle(s), palm(s), or fist in the title (singular or plural)

1) Fist of Fire (Anderson, Bruford, Wakeman and Howe)
2) Mucky Fingers ( Oasis)
3) Under Your Thumb (Godley and Creme)
4) Fingertips (Little Stevie Wonder)
5) Fist City ( Loretta Lynn)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between song: Finger(s), thumb(s), knuckle(s), palm(s), or fist in the title (singular or plural)

1) Fist of Fire (Anderson, Bruford, Wakeman and Howe)
2) Mucky Fingers ( Oasis)
3) Under Your Thumb (Godley and Creme)
4) Fingertips (Little Stevie Wonder)
5) Fist City ( Loretta Lynn)
6) Bitter Fingers (Elton John)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New in between song: Finger(s), thumb(s), knuckle(s), palm(s), or fist in the title (singular or plural)

1) Fist of Fire (Anderson, Bruford, Wakeman and Howe)
2) Mucky Fingers ( Oasis)
3) Under Your Thumb (Godley and Creme)
4) Fingertips (Little Stevie Wonder)
5) Fist City ( Loretta Lynn)
6) Bitter Fingers (Elton John)
7) Iron Fist (Motörhead)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Heaven Knows I'm Miserable Now (Smiths)
2) Heaven must be missing an angel (Tavares)
3) Heaven On a Sunday (Paul McCartney)
4) Heavy Horses (Jethro Tull)
5) Hedgerow (Big Big Train)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

*1) Heaven & Hell (Black Sabbath)*
2) Heaven Knows I'm Miserable Now (Smiths)
3) Heaven must be missing an angel (Tavares)
4) Heaven On a Sunday (Paul McCartney)
5) Heavy Horses (Jethro Tull)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between song: Finger(s), thumb(s), knuckle(s), palm(s), or fist in the title (singular or plural)

1) Fist of Fire (Anderson, Bruford, Wakeman and Howe)
2) Mucky Fingers ( Oasis)
3) Under Your Thumb (Godley and Creme)
4) Fingertips (Little Stevie Wonder)
5) Fist City ( Loretta Lynn)
6) Bitter Fingers (Elton John)
7) Iron Fist (Motörhead)
8) White Knuckles (Elvis Costello)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).


1) Heaven & Hell (Black Sabbath)
2) Heaven Knows I'm Miserable Now (Smiths)
3) Heaven must be missing an angel (Tavares)
4) Heaven On a Sunday (Paul McCartney)
5) Heavy Horses (Jethro Tull)
6) Hedgerow (Big Big Train)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between song: Finger(s), thumb(s), knuckle(s), palm(s), or fist in the title (singular or plural)

1) Fist of Fire (Anderson, Bruford, Wakeman and Howe)
2) Mucky Fingers ( Oasis)
3) Under Your Thumb (Godley and Creme)
4) Fingertips (Little Stevie Wonder)
5) Fist City ( Loretta Lynn)
6) Bitter Fingers (Elton John)
7) Iron Fist (Motörhead)
8) White Knuckles (Elvis Costello)
9) Put a Ring on My Finger ( Les Paul and Mary Ford)


----------



## JohnP

New in between song: Finger(s), thumb(s), knuckle(s), palm(s), or fist in the title (singular or plural)

1) Fist of Fire (Anderson, Bruford, Wakeman and Howe)
2) Mucky Fingers ( Oasis)
3) Under Your Thumb (Godley and Creme)
4) Fingertips (Little Stevie Wonder)
5) Fist City ( Loretta Lynn)
6) Bitter Fingers (Elton John)
7) Iron Fist (Motörhead)
8) White Knuckles (Elvis Costello)
9) Put a Ring on My Finger ( Les Paul and Mary Ford)
10) I've Got Rings on My Fingers (Teresa Brewer)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Heaven & Hell (Black Sabbath)
2) Heaven Knows I'm Miserable Now (Smiths)
3) Heaven must be missing an angel (Tavares)
4) Heaven On a Sunday (Paul McCartney)
5) Heavy Horses (Jethro Tull)
6) Hedgerow (Biog Big Train)
*7) He Don't Love You (Like I Love You) (Tony Orlando & Dawn)*


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Heaven & Hell (Black Sabbath)
2) Heaven Knows I'm Miserable Now (Smiths)
3) _*Heavenly Homes*_ (Be-Bop Deluxe)
4) Heaven must be missing an angel (Tavares)
5) Heaven On a Sunday (Paul McCartney)
6) Heavy Horses (Jethro Tull)
7) Hedgerow (Biog Big Train)
8) He Don't Love You (Like I Love You) (Tony Orlando & Dawn)


----------



## pianozach

New in between song: Know, or Knows, Knowing, or Knew (in the title)

1) Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is? (Chicago)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New in between song: Know, or Knows, Knowing, or Knew (in the title)

1) Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is? (Chicago)
2) I Don't Know (Ozzy)


----------



## Jay

New in between song: Know, or Knows, Knowing, or Knew (in the title)

1) Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is? (Chicago)
2) I Don't Know (Ozzy)
3) Only You Know and I Know (Dave Mason)


----------



## JohnP

1) *Hard Hearted Hannah* (Ella Fitzgerald)
2) Heaven & Hell (Black Sabbath)
3) Heaven Knows I'm Miserable Now (Smiths)
4) Heavenly Homes (Be-Bop Deluxe)
5) Heaven must be missing an angel (Tavares)
6) Heaven On a Sunday (Paul McCartney)
7) Heavy Horses (Jethro Tull)
8) Hedgerow (Biog Big Train)
9) He Don't Love You (Like I Love You) (Tony Orlando & Dawn)


----------



## Azol

New in between song: Know, or Knows, Knowing, or Knew (in the title)

1) Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is? (Chicago)
2) I Don't Know (Ozzy)
3) Only You Know and I Know (Dave Mason) 
4) Knowing Me Knowing You (ABBA)


----------



## SanAntone

New in between song: Know, or Knows, Knowing, or Knew (in the title)

1) Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is? (Chicago)
2) I Don't Know (Ozzy)
3) Only You Know and I Know (Dave Mason)
4) Knowing Me Knowing You (ABBA)
5) God Only Knows (The Beach Boys)


----------



## pianozach

New in between song: Know, or Knows, Knowing, or Knew (in the title)

1) Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is? (Chicago)
2) I Don't Know (Ozzy)
3) Only You Know and I Know (Dave Mason)
4) Knowing Me Knowing You (ABBA)
5) God Only Knows (The Beach Boys)
6) Tomorrow Never Knows (The Beatles)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Hard Hearted Hannah (Ella Fitzgerald)
2) Heaven & Hell (Black Sabbath)
3) Heaven Knows I'm Miserable Now (Smiths)
4) Heavenly Homes (Be-Bop Deluxe)
5) Heaven must be missing an angel (Tavares)
6) Heaven On a Sunday (Paul McCartney)
7) Heavy Horses (Jethro Tull)
8) _*Heavy Metal Kids*_ (Todd Rundgren)
9) Hedgerow (Biog Big Train)
10) He Don't Love You (Like I Love You) (Tony Orlando & Dawn)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) _*Helen Wheels*_ (Paul McCartney and Wings)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between song: Know, or Knows, Knowing, or Knew (in the title)

1) Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is? (Chicago)
2) I Don't Know (Ozzy)
3) Only You Know and I Know (Dave Mason)
4) Knowing Me Knowing You (ABBA)
5) God Only Knows (The Beach Boys)
6) Tomorrow Never Knows (The Beatles)
7) All I Know - Art Garfunkel


----------



## pianozach

New in between song: Know, or Knows, Knowing, or Knew (in the title)

1) Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is? (Chicago)
2) I Don't Know (Ozzy)
3) Only You Know and I Know (Dave Mason)
4) Knowing Me Knowing You (ABBA)
5) God Only Knows (The Beach Boys)
6) Tomorrow Never Knows (The Beatles)
7) All I Know - Art Garfunkel
8) To Know Him Is To Love Him (The Teddy Bears)


----------



## Jay

New in between song: Know, or Knows, Knowing, or Knew (in the title)

1) Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is? (Chicago)
2) I Don't Know (Ozzy)
3) Only You Know and I Know (Dave Mason)
4) Knowing Me Knowing You (ABBA)
5) God Only Knows (The Beach Boys)
6) Tomorrow Never Knows (The Beatles)
7) All I Know - Art Garfunkel
8) To Know Him Is To Love Him (The Teddy Bears)
9) I Know What I Like (In Your Wardrobe) [Genesis]


----------



## Rogerx

New in between song: Know, or Knows, Knowing, or Knew (in the title)

1) Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is? (Chicago)
2) I Don't Know (Ozzy)
3) Only You Know and I Know (Dave Mason)
4) Knowing Me Knowing You (ABBA)
5) God Only Knows (The Beach Boys)
6) Tomorrow Never Knows (The Beatles)
7) All I Know - Art Garfunkel
8) To Know Him Is To Love Him (The Teddy Bears)
9) I Know What I Like (In Your Wardrobe) [Genesis]
10) To Know You Is To Love You (Bobby Vinton )


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Nothing 

1)All Or Nothing ( Small Faces)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme: Nothing

1) All Or Nothing ( Small Faces)
2) Nothing from Nothing (Billy Preston)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Nothing

1) All Or Nothing ( Small Faces)
2) Nothing from Nothing (Billy Preston)
3) Nothing But Heartaches ( The Supremes)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

*1) He Knows You Know (Marillion)
*2) Helen Wheels (Paul McCartney and Wings)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme: Nothing

1) All Or Nothing ( Small Faces)
2) Nothing from Nothing (Billy Preston)
3) Nothing But Heartaches ( The Supremes)
4) Nothing Man (Pearl Jam)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Nothing

1) All Or Nothing ( Small Faces)
2) Nothing from Nothing (Billy Preston)
3) Nothing But Heartaches ( The Supremes)
4) Nothing Man (Pearl Jam)
5) You Owe Me Nothing In Return ( Alanis Morissette)


----------



## SanAntone

New in between theme: Nothing

1) All Or Nothing ( Small Faces)
2) Nothing from Nothing (Billy Preston)
3) Nothing But Heartaches ( The Supremes)
4) Nothing Man (Pearl Jam)
5) You Owe Me Nothing In Return ( Alanis Morissette)
6) Nothing Compares 2 U (Sinéad O'Connor)


----------



## JohnP

New in between theme: Nothing

1) All Or Nothing ( Small Faces)
2) Nothing from Nothing (Billy Preston)
3) Nothing But Heartaches ( The Supremes)
4) Nothing Man (Pearl Jam)
5) You Owe Me Nothing In Return ( Alanis Morissette)
6) Nothing Compares 2 U (Sinéad O'Connor)
7) There Ain't Nothing Like a Song (Elvis Presley)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Nothing

1) All Or Nothing ( Small Faces)
2) Nothing from Nothing (Billy Preston)
3) Nothing But Heartaches ( The Supremes)
4) Nothing Man (Pearl Jam)
5) You Owe Me Nothing In Return ( Alanis Morissette)
6) Nothing Compares 2 U (Sinéad O'Connor)
7) There Ain't Nothing Like a Song (Elvis Presley)
8) All For Nothing ( Linkin Park)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: Nothing

1) All Or Nothing ( Small Faces)
2) Nothing from Nothing (Billy Preston)
3) Nothing But Heartaches ( The Supremes)
4) Nothing Man (Pearl Jam)
5) You Owe Me Nothing In Return ( Alanis Morissette)
6) Nothing Compares 2 U (Sinéad O'Connor)
7) There Ain't Nothing Like a Song (Elvis Presley)
8) All For Nothing ( Linkin Park)
9) Five Per Cent For Nothing (Yes)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) He Knows You Know (Marillion)
2) Helen Wheels (Paul McCartney and Wings)
3) _*Hell No (I'm Not Alright)*_ (Nanci Griffith)


----------



## Rogerx

]New in between theme: Nothing

1) All Or Nothing ( Small Faces)
2) Nothing from Nothing (Billy Preston)
3) Nothing But Heartaches ( The Supremes)
4) Nothing Man (Pearl Jam)
5) You Owe Me Nothing In Return ( Alanis Morissette)
6) Nothing Compares 2 U (Sinéad O'Connor)
7) There Ain't Nothing Like a Song (Elvis Presley)
8) All For Nothing ( Linkin Park)
9) Five Per Cent For Nothing (Yes)
10) Nothing Looks the Same in the Light ( Wham!)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: All


1)...And Justice For All ( Metallica)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: All


1) ...And Justice For All ( Metallica)
2) All Er Nuthin', from Oklahoma (Rogers & Hammerstein)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) He Knows You Know (Marillion)
2) Helen Wheels (Paul McCartney and Wings)
3) *Hello, Goodbye* (The Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: All


1) ...And Justice For All ( Metallica)
2) All Er Nuthin', from Oklahoma (Rogers & Hammerstein)
3) Is That All There Is? (Peggy Lee )


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New in between theme: All


1) ...And Justice For All ( Metallica)
2) All Er Nuthin', from Oklahoma (Rogers & Hammerstein)
3) Is That All There Is? (Peggy Lee )
4) All Shall Fall (Immortal)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) He Knows You Know (Marillion)
2) Helen Wheels (Paul McCartney and Wings)
*3) Hello America (Def Leppard)*
4) Hello, Goodbye (The Beatles)


----------



## SanAntone

New in between theme: All


1) ...And Justice For All ( Metallica)
2) All Er Nuthin', from Oklahoma (Rogers & Hammerstein)
3) Is That All There Is? (Peggy Lee )
4) All Shall Fall (Immortal)
5) All Together Now (The Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: All


1) ...And Justice For All ( Metallica)
2) All Er Nuthin', from Oklahoma (Rogers & Hammerstein)
3) Is That All There Is? (Peggy Lee )
4) All Shall Fall (Immortal)
5) All Together Now (The Beatles)
6) Tell All The People ( The Doors)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme: All


1) ...And Justice For All ( Metallica)
2) All Er Nuthin', from Oklahoma (Rogers & Hammerstein)
3) Is That All There Is? (Peggy Lee )
4) All Shall Fall (Immortal)
5) All Together Now (The Beatles)
6) Tell All The People ( The Doors)
7) All in Love Is Fair (Stevie Wonder)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) He Knows You Know (Marillion)
2) Helen Wheels (Paul McCartney and Wings)
3) Hello America (Def Leppard)
4) Hello, Goodbye (The Beatles)
5) Hello Old Friend (Eric Clapton)


----------



## Jay

New in between theme: All


1) ...And Justice For All ( Metallica)
2) All Er Nuthin', from Oklahoma (Rogers & Hammerstein)
3) Is That All There Is? (Peggy Lee )
4) All Shall Fall (Immortal)
5) All Together Now (The Beatles)
6) Tell All The People ( The Doors)
7) All in Love Is Fair (Stevie Wonder)
8) All Right Now (Free)


----------



## SanAntone

New in between theme: All


1) ...And Justice For All ( Metallica)
2) All Er Nuthin', from Oklahoma (Rogers & Hammerstein)
3) Is That All There Is? (Peggy Lee )
4) All Shall Fall (Immortal)
5) All Together Now (The Beatles)
6) Tell All The People ( The Doors)
7) All in Love Is Fair (Stevie Wonder)
8) All Right Now (Free)
9) All or Nothing at All (Frank Sinatra)


----------



## Jay

New in between theme: All


1) ...And Justice For All ( Metallica)
2) All Er Nuthin', from Oklahoma (Rogers & Hammerstein)
3) Is That All There Is? (Peggy Lee )
4) All Shall Fall (Immortal)
5) All Together Now (The Beatles)
6) Tell All The People ( The Doors)
7) All in Love Is Fair (Stevie Wonder)
8) All Right Now (Free)
9) All or Nothing at All (Frank Sinatra)
10) How Does It Feel To Be Right All The Time (Heads, Hands, & Feet)


----------



## Jay

New theme: songs using flanging/phasing - 

1) Itchycoo Park (Small Faces)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: songs using flanging/phasing - 

1) Itchycoo Park (Small Faces) 
2) In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida (Iron Butterfly)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) He Knows You Know (Marillion)
2) Helen Wheels (Paul McCartney and Wings)
3) *Hello* (Lionel Ritchie)
3) Hello America (Def Leppard)
4) Hello, Goodbye (The Beatles)
5) Hello Old Friend (Eric Clapton)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: songs using flanging/phasing - 

1) Itchycoo Park (Small Faces) 
2) In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida (Iron Butterfly)
3) Flying High Again (Ozzy)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: songs using flanging/phasing -

1) Itchycoo Park (Small Faces)
2) In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida (Iron Butterfly)
3) Flying High Again (Ozzy)
4) Chinese Torture (Queen)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) He Knows You Know (Marillion)
2) Helen Wheels (Paul McCartney and Wings)
3) Hello (Lionel Ritchie)
3) Hello America (Def Leppard)
4) Hello, Goodbye (The Beatles)
5) Hello Old Friend (Eric Clapton)
6) Hello There (Cheap Trick)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs using flanging/phasing -

1) Itchycoo Park (Small Faces)
2) In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida (Iron Butterfly)
3) Flying High Again (Ozzy)
4) Chinese Torture (Queen)
5) Only God Knows Why (Kid Rock)


----------



## Jay

New theme: songs using flanging/phasing -

1) Itchycoo Park (Small Faces)
2) In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida (Iron Butterfly)
3) Flying High Again (Ozzy)
4) Chinese Torture (Queen)
5) Only God Knows Why (Kid Rock)
6) You Don't Love Me (Mike Bloomfield/Al Kooper)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: songs using flanging/phasing -

1) Itchycoo Park (Small Faces)
2) In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida (Iron Butterfly)
3) Flying High Again (Ozzy)
4) Chinese Torture (Queen)
5) Only God Knows Why (Kid Rock)
6) You Don't Love Me (Mike Bloomfield/Al Kooper)
7) Killer Queen (Queen)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) He Knows You Know (Marillion)
2) Helen Wheels (Paul McCartney and Wings)
3) Hello (Lionel Ritchie)
3) Hello America (Def Leppard)
4) Hello, Goodbye (The Beatles)
5) *Hello, It's Me* (Todd Rundgren)
5) Hello Old Friend (Eric Clapton)
6) Hello There (Cheap Trick)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs using flanging/phasing -

1) Itchycoo Park (Small Faces)
2) In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida (Iron Butterfly)
3) Flying High Again (Ozzy)
4) Chinese Torture (Queen)
5) Only God Knows Why (Kid Rock)
6) You Don't Love Me (Mike Bloomfield/Al Kooper)
7) Killer Queen (Queen)
8) Head Over Heels(Tears for Fears )


----------



## Jay

New theme: songs using flanging/phasing -

1) Itchycoo Park (Small Faces)
2) In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida (Iron Butterfly)
3) Flying High Again (Ozzy)
4) Chinese Torture (Queen)
5) Only God Knows Why (Kid Rock)
6) You Don't Love Me (Mike Bloomfield/Al Kooper)
7) Killer Queen (Queen)
8) Head Over Heels(Tears for Fears )
9) Bold As Love (Hendrix)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs using flanging/phasing -

1) Itchycoo Park (Small Faces)
2) In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida (Iron Butterfly)
3) Flying High Again (Ozzy)
4) Chinese Torture (Queen)
5) Only God Knows Why (Kid Rock)
6) You Don't Love Me (Mike Bloomfield/Al Kooper)
7) Killer Queen (Queen)
8) Head Over Heels(Tears for Fears )
9) Bold As Love (Hendrix)
10)Listen to the Music( Doobie Brothers)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Phone /Telephone 

1) Hanging On The Telephone ( Blondie)


----------



## Jay

New in between theme: Phone /Telephone

1) Hanging On The Telephone ( Blondie)
2) The Red Telephone (Love)


----------



## SanAntone

New in between theme: Phone /Telephone

1) Hanging On The Telephone ( Blondie)
2) The Red Telephone (Love)
3) Here's a Quarter, Call Someone Who Cares (Travis Tritt)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Phone /Telephone

1) Hanging On The Telephone ( Blondie)
2) The Red Telephone (Love)
3) Here's a Quarter, Call Someone Who Cares (Travis Tritt)
4) The Girl On The Phone ( The Jam)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New in between theme: Phone /Telephone

1) Hanging On The Telephone ( Blondie)
2) The Red Telephone (Love)
3) Here's a Quarter, Call Someone Who Cares (Travis Tritt)
4) The Girl On The Phone ( The Jam)
5) Telephone Call From Istanbul (Tom Waits)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Phone /Telephone

1) Hanging On The Telephone ( Blondie)
2) The Red Telephone (Love)
3) Here's a Quarter, Call Someone Who Cares (Travis Tritt)
4) The Girl On The Phone ( The Jam)
5) Telephone Call From Istanbul (Tom Waits)
6) Video Phone (Beyoncé)


----------



## SanAntone

New in between theme: Phone /Telephone

1) Hanging On The Telephone ( Blondie)
2) The Red Telephone (Love)
3) Here's a Quarter, Call Someone Who Cares (Travis Tritt)
4) The Girl On The Phone ( The Jam)
5) Telephone Call From Istanbul (Tom Waits)
6) Video Phone (Beyoncé)
7) Had to Phone Ya (The Beach Boys)


----------



## Jay

New in between theme: Phone /Telephone

1) Hanging On The Telephone ( Blondie)
2) The Red Telephone (Love)
3) Here's a Quarter, Call Someone Who Cares (Travis Tritt)
4) The Girl On The Phone ( The Jam)
5) Telephone Call From Istanbul (Tom Waits)
6) Video Phone (Beyoncé)
7) Had to Phone Ya (The Beach Boys)
8) Telephone (Captain Beefheart)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: Phone /Telephone

1) Hanging On The Telephone ( Blondie)
2) The Red Telephone (Love)
3) Here's a Quarter, Call Someone Who Cares (Travis Tritt)
4) The Girl On The Phone ( The Jam)
5) Telephone Call From Istanbul (Tom Waits)
6) Video Phone (Beyoncé)
7) Had to Phone Ya (The Beach Boys)
8) Telephone (Captain Beefheart)
9) On the Phone (Julian Lennon)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme: Phone /Telephone

1) Hanging On The Telephone ( Blondie)
2) The Red Telephone (Love)
3) Here's a Quarter, Call Someone Who Cares (Travis Tritt)
4) The Girl On The Phone ( The Jam)
5) Telephone Call From Istanbul (Tom Waits)
6) Video Phone (Beyoncé)
7) Had to Phone Ya (The Beach Boys)
8) Telephone (Captain Beefheart)
9) On the Phone (Julian Lennon)
10) Telephone Line (Electric Light Orchestra)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme: Radio

1) Radio Free Europe (REM)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) He Knows You Know (Marillion)
2) Helen Wheels (Paul McCartney and Wings)
3) Hello (Lionel Ritchie)
3) Hello America (Def Leppard)
4) Hello, Goodbye (The Beatles)
5) Hello, It's Me (Todd Rundgren)
5) Hello Old Friend (Eric Clapton)
*6) Hello Stranger (Barbara Lewis)
*7) Hello There (Cheap Trick)


----------



## SanAntone

New in between theme: Radio

1) Radio Free Europe (REM)
2) That's Why God Made the Radio (The Beach Boys)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: Radio

1) Radio Free Europe (REM)
2) That's Why God Made the Radio (The Beach Boys)
3) Radio Gaga (Queen)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) He Knows You Know (Marillion)
2) Helen Wheels (Paul McCartney and Wings)
3) *Hell No (I'm Not Alright) *(Nanci Griffith)
4) Hello (Lionel Ritchie)
5) Hello America (Def Leppard)
6) Hello, Goodbye (The Beatles)
7) Hello, It's Me (Todd Rundgren)
8) Hello Old Friend (Eric Clapton)
9) Hello Stranger (Barbara Lewis)
10) Hello There (Cheap Trick)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) *Help!* (The Beatles)


----------



## JohnP

1) Help! (The Beatles)
2) *He Shall Feed His Flock* (George Friedrich Handel)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Help! (The Beatles)
2) _*Helter Skelter*_ (The Beatles)
3) He Shall Feed His Flock (George Friedrich Handel)


----------



## Jay

New in between theme: Radio

1) Radio Free Europe (REM)
2) That's Why God Made the Radio (The Beach Boys)
3) Radio Gaga (Queen)
4) Mr. Radio (ELO)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Radio

1) Radio Free Europe (REM)
2) That's Why God Made the Radio (The Beach Boys)
3) Radio Gaga (Queen)
4) Mr. Radio (ELO)
5) Radio Baghdad (Patti Smith)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: Radio

1) Radio Free Europe (REM)
2) That's Why God Made the Radio (The Beach Boys)
3) Radio Gaga (Queen)
4) Mr. Radio (ELO)
5) Radio Baghdad (Patti Smith)
6) Devil's Radio (George Harrison)


----------



## Jay

New in between theme: Radio

1) Radio Free Europe (REM)
2) That's Why God Made the Radio (The Beach Boys)
3) Radio Gaga (Queen)
4) Mr. Radio (ELO)
5) Radio Baghdad (Patti Smith)
6) Devil's Radio (George Harrison)
7) Radio, Radio (Elvis Costello)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Help! (The Beatles)
*2) Help me (Joni Mitchell)*
3) Helter Skelter (The Beatles)

Handel is out, as this game is in the non-classical forum.


----------



## Art Rock

New in between theme: Radio

1) Radio Free Europe (REM)
2) That's Why God Made the Radio (The Beach Boys)
3) Radio Gaga (Queen)
4) Mr. Radio (ELO)
5) Radio Baghdad (Patti Smith)
6) Devil's Radio (George Harrison)
7) Radio, Radio (Elvis Costello) 
8) Radio (Supersister)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Radio

1) Radio Free Europe (REM)
2) That's Why God Made the Radio (The Beach Boys)
3) Radio Gaga (Queen)
4) Mr. Radio (ELO)
5) Radio Baghdad (Patti Smith)
6) Devil's Radio (George Harrison)
7) Radio, Radio (Elvis Costello) 
8) Radio (Supersister)
9) Do You Remember Rock 'n' Roll Radio? ( Ramones)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme: Radio

1) Radio Free Europe (REM)
2) That's Why God Made the Radio (The Beach Boys)
3) Radio Gaga (Queen)
4) Mr. Radio (ELO)
5) Radio Baghdad (Patti Smith)
6) Devil's Radio (George Harrison)
7) Radio, Radio (Elvis Costello)
8) Radio (Supersister)
9) Do You Remember Rock 'n' Roll Radio? ( Ramones)
10) On Your Radio (Joe Jackson)

next theme up for grabs


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: put down songs to an ex-lover.

1. Positively 4th Street (Bob Dylan)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Help! (The Beatles)
*2) Help Is on Its Way (Little River Band)*
3) Help me (Joni Mitchell)
4) Helter Skelter (The Beatles)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: put down songs to an ex-lover.

1) Positively 4th Street (Bob Dylan)
2) Quartz (Marillion)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: put down songs to an ex-lover.

1) Positively 4th Street (Bob Dylan)
2) Quartz (Marillion)
3) Send My Love (To Your Lover)( Adele)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: put down songs to an ex-lover.

1) Positively 4th Street (Bob Dylan)
2) Quartz (Marillion)
3) Send My Love (To Your Lover)( Adele)
4) Everybody Loves You Now (Billy Joel)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: put down songs to an ex-lover.

1) Positively 4th Street (Bob Dylan)
2) Quartz (Marillion)
3) Send My Love (To Your Lover)( Adele)
4) Everybody Loves You Now (Billy Joel)
5) We Are Never Ever Getting Back Together (Taylor Swift)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: put down songs to an ex-lover.

1) Positively 4th Street (Bob Dylan)
2) Quartz (Marillion)
3) Send My Love (To Your Lover) (Adele)
4) Everybody Loves You Now (Billy Joel)
5) We Are Never Ever Getting Back Together (Taylor Swift) 
6) You Oughta Know (Alanis Morissette)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Help! (The Beatles)
2) Help Is on Its Way (Little River Band)
3) *Helpless* (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)
3) Help me (Joni Mitchell)
4) Helter Skelter (The Beatles)


----------



## Art Rock

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Help! (The Beatles)
2) Help Is on Its Way (Little River Band)
3) Helpless (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)
4) Help me (Joni Mitchell)
_5) Help the aged (Pulp)_
6) Helter Skelter (The Beatles)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Help! (The Beatles)
2) Help Is on Its Way (Little River Band)
3) Helpless (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)
4) *Helplessly Hoping* (Crosby, Stills & Nash)
5) Help me (Joni Mitchell)
6) Help the aged (Pulp)
7) Helter Skelter (The Beatles)


----------



## Jay

New theme: put down songs to an ex-lover.

1) Positively 4th Street (Bob Dylan)
2) Quartz (Marillion)
3) Send My Love (To Your Lover) (Adele)
4) Everybody Loves You Now (Billy Joel)
5) We Are Never Ever Getting Back Together (Taylor Swift)
6) You Oughta Know (Alanis Morissette)
7) Slender Threads (Peter Hammill)


----------



## JohnP

New theme: put down songs to an ex-lover.

1) Positively 4th Street (Bob Dylan)
2) Quartz (Marillion)
3) Send My Love (To Your Lover) (Adele)
4) Everybody Loves You Now (Billy Joel)
5) We Are Never Ever Getting Back Together (Taylor Swift)
6) You Oughta Know (Alanis Morissette)
7) Slender Threads (Peter Hammill)
8) These Boots Are Made for Walkin' (Nancy Sinatra)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: put down songs to an ex-lover.

1) Positively 4th Street (Bob Dylan)
2) Quartz (Marillion)
3) Send My Love (To Your Lover) (Adele)
4) Everybody Loves You Now (Billy Joel)
5) We Are Never Ever Getting Back Together (Taylor Swift)
6) You Oughta Know (Alanis Morissette)
7) Slender Threads (Peter Hammill)
8) These Boots Are Made for Walkin' (Nancy Sinatra)
9) Goodbye to You (Scandal)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Help! (The Beatles)
2) Help Is on Its Way (Little River Band)
3) Helpless (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)
*4) Helpless Heart (David Crosby)*
5) Helplessly Hoping (Crosby, Stills & Nash)
6) Help me (Joni Mitchell)
7) Help the aged (Pulp)
8) Helter Skelter (The Beatles)


----------



## JohnP

1) Help! (The Beatles)
2) Help Is on Its Way (Little River Band)
3) Helpless (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)
4) Helpless Heart (David Crosby)
5) Helplessly Hoping (Crosby, Stills & Nash)
6) Help me (Joni Mitchell)
7) Help the aged (Pulp)
8) *Hello Muddah, Hello Faddah* (Alan Sherman)
9) Helter Skelter (The Beatles)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) *Hello Muddah, Hello Faddah* (Alan Sherman)
2) Help! (The Beatles)
3) Help Is on Its Way (Little River Band)
4) Helpless (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)
5) Helpless Heart (David Crosby)
6) Helplessly Hoping (Crosby, Stills & Nash)
7) Help me (Joni Mitchell)
8) Help the aged (Pulp)
9) Helter Skelter (The Beatles)
10) *Her Majesty* (The Beatles)

Moved *Hello Muddah*, as _Hello_ comes before _Help_


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) _*Herbs An' Spices*_ (Ziggy Marley & The Melody Makers)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: put down songs to an ex-lover.

1) Positively 4th Street (Bob Dylan)
2) Quartz (Marillion)
3) Send My Love (To Your Lover) (Adele)
4) Everybody Loves You Now (Billy Joel)
5) We Are Never Ever Getting Back Together (Taylor Swift)
6) You Oughta Know (Alanis Morissette)
7) Slender Threads (Peter Hammill)
8) These Boots Are Made for Walkin' (Nancy Sinatra)
9) Goodbye to You (Scandal)
10) I'll Feel a Whole Lot Better (The Byrds)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Love of a non-human

1) I Love A Piano (Judy Garland)


----------



## JohnP

New theme: Love of a non-human

1) I Love A Piano (Judy Garland)
2) God Bless America (land that I love) (Kate Smith)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Love of a non-human

1) I Love A Piano (Judy Garland)
2) God Bless America (land that I love) (Kate Smith)
3) I'm In Love With My Car' ( Queen )


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Love of a non-human

1) I Love A Piano (Judy Garland)
2) God Bless America (land that I love) (Kate Smith)
3) I'm In Love With My Car (Queen)
4) I Love My Dog (Cat Stevens)


----------



## Jay

New theme: Love of a non-human

1) I Love A Piano (Judy Garland)
2) God Bless America (land that I love) (Kate Smith)
3) I'm In Love With My Car (Queen)
4) I Love My Dog (Cat Stevens)
5) Martha, My Dear (Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Love of a non-human

1) I Love A Piano (Judy Garland)
2) God Bless America (land that I love) (Kate Smith)
3) I'm In Love With My Car (Queen)
4) I Love My Dog (Cat Stevens)
5) Martha, My Dear (Beatles)
6) I Love To Boogie' (T.Rex )


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Love of a non-human

1) I Love A Piano (Judy Garland)
2) God Bless America (land that I love) (Kate Smith)
3) I'm In Love With My Car (Queen)
4) I Love My Dog (Cat Stevens)
5) Martha, My Dear (Beatles)
6) I Love To Boogie' (T.Rex )
7) I Love Paris (Frank Sinatra)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Herbs An' Spices (Ziggy Marley & The Melody Makers)
2) Here (America)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Love of a non-human

1) I Love A Piano (Judy Garland)
2) God Bless America (land that I love) (Kate Smith)
3) I'm In Love With My Car (Queen)
4) I Love My Dog (Cat Stevens)
5) Martha, My Dear (Beatles)
6) I Love To Boogie' (T.Rex )
7) I Love Paris (Frank Sinatra)
8) I Love Onions ( Susan Christie)


----------



## Azol

New theme: Love of a non-human

1) I Love A Piano (Judy Garland)
2) God Bless America (land that I love) (Kate Smith)
3) I'm In Love With My Car (Queen)
4) I Love My Dog (Cat Stevens)
5) Martha, My Dear (Beatles)
6) I Love To Boogie' (T.Rex )
7) I Love Paris (Frank Sinatra)
8) I Love Onions ( Susan Christie) 
9) My Cosmic Lover (The Flower Kings)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Love of a non-human

1) I Love A Piano (Judy Garland)
2) God Bless America (land that I love) (Kate Smith)
3) I'm In Love With My Car (Queen)
4) I Love My Dog (Cat Stevens)
5) Martha, My Dear (Beatles)
6) I Love To Boogie' (T.Rex )
7) I Love Paris (Frank Sinatra)
8) I Love Onions ( Susan Christie)
9) My Cosmic Lover (The Flower Kings)
10) Loving the Alien (David Bowie)

theme up for grabs


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Herbs An' Spices (Ziggy Marley & The Melody Makers)
2) *Hercules* (Elton John)
3) Here (America)


----------



## pianozach

*New theme: Smith*. In the title, artist's name, or songwriter. Include artist or songwriter. Artists and composers can be used only once for either, but may be used in both categories)

1) Camel's Night Out (Eric Johnson) (Michael W. *Smith*/K. Brock)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Smith. In the title, artist's name, or songwriter. Include artist or songwriter. Artists and composers can be used only once for either, but may be used in both categories)

1) Camel's Night Out (Eric Johnson) (Michael W. Smith/K. Brock)
2) Simon Smith and the Amazing Dancing Bear (Randy Newman)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Herbs An' Spices (Ziggy Marley & The Melody Makers)
2) Hercules (Elton John)
3) Here (America)
4) Here Comes the Moon (George Harrison)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Smith. In the title, artist's name, or songwriter. Include artist or songwriter. Artists and composers can be used only once for either, but may be used in both categories)

1) Camel's Night Out (Eric Johnson) (Michael W. Smith/K. Brock)
2) Simon Smith and the Amazing Dancing Bear (Randy Newman)
3) Stay With Me (Sam Smith)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Smith. In the title, artist's name, or songwriter. Include artist or songwriter. Artists and composers can be used only once for either, but may be used in both categories)

1) Camel's Night Out (Eric Johnson) (Michael W. Smith/K. Brock)
2) Simon Smith and the Amazing Dancing Bear (Randy Newman)
3) Stay With Me (Sam Smith)
4) Two Minutes Mr. Smith (Radio Stars)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Smith. In the title, artist's name, or songwriter. Include artist or songwriter. Artists and composers can be used only once for either, but may be used in both categories)

1) Camel's Night Out (Eric Johnson) (Michael W. Smith/K. Brock)
2) Simon Smith and the Amazing Dancing Bear (Randy Newman)
3) Stay With Me (Sam Smith)
4) Two Minutes Mr. Smith (Radio Stars)
5) 'Tain't Nobody's Bizness If I Do (Bessie Smith)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Herbs An' Spices (Ziggy Marley & The Melody Makers)
2) Hercules (Elton John)
3) Here (America)
4) Here Comes the Moon (George Harrison)
5) *Here Comes the Sun* (George Harrison)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Smith. In the title, artist's name, or songwriter. Include artist or songwriter. Artists and composers can be used only once for either, but may be used in both categories)

1) Camel's Night Out (Eric Johnson) (Michael W. Smith/K. Brock)
2) Simon Smith and the Amazing Dancing Bear (Randy Newman)
3) Stay With Me (Sam Smith)
4) Two Minutes Mr. Smith (Radio Stars)
5) 'Tain't Nobody's Bizness If I Do (Bessie Smith)
6) People Have the Power (Patty Smith )


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Smith. In the title, artist's name, or songwriter. Include artist or songwriter. Artists and composers can be used only once for either, but may be used in both categories)

1) Camel's Night Out (Eric Johnson) (Michael W. Smith/K. Brock)
2) Simon Smith and the Amazing Dancing Bear (Randy Newman)
3) Stay With Me (Sam Smith)
4) Two Minutes Mr. Smith (Radio Stars)
5) 'Tain't Nobody's Bizness If I Do (Bessie Smith)
6) People Have the Power (Patty Smith)
7) The Queeen is Dead (The Smiths)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Herbs An' Spices (Ziggy Marley & The Melody Makers)
2) Hercules (Elton John)
3) Here (America)
4) Here Comes the Moon (George Harrison)
5) Here Comes the Sun (George Harrison)
6) Here Comes the Weekend (Dave Edmunds)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Smith. In the title, artist's name, or songwriter. Include artist or songwriter. Artists and composers can be used only once for either, but may be used in both categories)

1) Camel's Night Out (Eric Johnson) (Michael W. Smith/K. Brock)
2) Simon Smith and the Amazing Dancing Bear (Randy Newman)
3) Stay With Me (Sam Smith)
4) Two Minutes Mr. Smith (Radio Stars)
5) 'Tain't Nobody's Bizness If I Do (Bessie Smith)
6) People Have the Power (Patty Smith)
7) The Queeen is Dead (The Smiths)
8) Blood and Roses (The Smithereens)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Smith. In the title, artist's name, or songwriter. Include artist or songwriter. Artists and composers can be used only once for either, but may be used in both categories)

1) Camel's Night Out (Eric Johnson) (Michael W. Smith/K. Brock)
2) Simon Smith and the Amazing Dancing Bear (Randy Newman)
3) Stay With Me (Sam Smith)
4) Two Minutes Mr. Smith (Radio Stars)
5) 'Tain't Nobody's Bizness If I Do (Bessie Smith)
6) People Have the Power (Patty Smith)
7) The Queeen is Dead (The Smiths)
8) Blood and Roses (The Smithereens)
9 )If the Whole World Stopped Lovin ( Connie Smith)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Herbs An' Spices (Ziggy Marley & The Melody Makers)
2) Hercules (Elton John)
3) Here (America)
4) Here Comes the Moon (George Harrison)
5) Here Comes the Sun (George Harrison)
6) Here Comes the Weekend (Dave Edmunds)
7) *Here Goes* (Frank Sinatra)


----------



## JohnP

1) Herbs An' Spices (Ziggy Marley & The Melody Makers)
2) Hercules (Elton John)
3) Here (America)
4) Here Comes the Moon (George Harrison)
5) Here Comes the Sun (George Harrison)
6) Here Comes the Weekend (Dave Edmunds)
7) Here Goes (Frank Sinatra)
8) *He Stopped Loving Her Today* (George Jones)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Smith. In the title, artist's name, or songwriter. Include artist or songwriter. Artists and composers can be used only once for either, but may be used in both categories)

1) Camel's Night Out (Eric Johnson) (Michael W. Smith/K. Brock)
2) Simon Smith and the Amazing Dancing Bear (Randy Newman) 
3) Stay With Me (Sam Smith)
4) Two Minutes Mr. Smith (Radio Stars)
5) 'Tain't Nobody's Bizness If I Do (Bessie Smith)
6) People Have the Power (Patty Smith)
7) The Queeen is Dead (The Smiths)
8) Blood and Roses (The Smithereens)
9 )If the Whole World Stopped Lovin ( Connie Smith)
10)Four Walls (The Ballad of Perry Smith) - Bastille



I know: two in a row, sue me


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: hide


1)Hide Your Love ( The Rolling Stones)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: hide


1) Hide Your Love (The Rolling Stones)
2) Hideaway (Chicago)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Herbs An' Spices (Ziggy Marley & The Melody Makers)
2) Hercules (Elton John)
3) Here (America)
4) Here Comes the Moon (George Harrison)
5) Here Comes the Sun (George Harrison)
6) Here Comes the Weekend (Dave Edmunds)
7) Here Goes (Frank Sinatra)
8) He Stopped Loving Her Today (George Jones)
9) *He Thinks He'll Keep Her* (Mary Chapin Carpenter)


----------



## SanAntone

New in between theme: hide


1) Hide Your Love (The Rolling Stones)
2) Hideaway (Chicago)
3) Everybody's Got Something to Hide Except Me and My Monkey (The Beatles)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: hide


1) Hide Your Love (The Rolling Stones)
2) Hideaway (Chicago)
3) Everybody's Got Something to Hide Except Me and My Monkey (The Beatles)
4) Hidden Charms (Howlin' Wolf)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: hide


1) Hide Your Love (The Rolling Stones)
2) Hideaway (Chicago)
3) Everybody's Got Something to Hide Except Me and My Monkey (The Beatles)
4) Hidden Charms (Howlin' Wolf)
5) You've Got To Hide Your Love Away ( The Beatles)


----------



## SanAntone

New in between theme: hide


1) Hide Your Love (The Rolling Stones)
2) Hideaway (Chicago)
3) Everybody's Got Something to Hide Except Me and My Monkey (The Beatles)
4) Hidden Charms (Howlin' Wolf)
5) You've Got To Hide Your Love Away ( The Beatles)
6) Hide And Seek (Imogen Heap)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: hide


1) Hide Your Love (The Rolling Stones)
2) Hideaway (Chicago)
3) Everybody's Got Something to Hide Except Me and My Monkey (The Beatles)
4) Hidden Charms (Howlin' Wolf)
5) You've Got To Hide Your Love Away ( The Beatles)
6) Hide And Seek (Imogen Heap)
7) Hide In Your Shell( Supertramp)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Herbs An' Spices (Ziggy Marley & The Melody Makers)
2) Hercules (Elton John)
3) Here (America)
4) Here Comes the Moon (George Harrison)
5) Here Comes the Sun (George Harrison)
6) Here Comes the Weekend (Dave Edmunds)
7) Here Goes (Frank Sinatra)
*8) Heroes (David Bowie)*
9) He Stopped Loving Her Today (George Jones)
10) He Thinks He'll Keep Her (Mary Chapin Carpenter)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme: hide


1) Hide Your Love (The Rolling Stones)
2) Hideaway (Chicago)
3) Everybody's Got Something to Hide Except Me and My Monkey (The Beatles)
4) Hidden Charms (Howlin' Wolf)
5) You've Got To Hide Your Love Away ( The Beatles)
6) Hide And Seek (Imogen Heap)
7) Hide In Your Shell( Supertramp)
8) Hidden Treasure (Traffic)


----------



## Jay

New in between theme: hide

1) Hide Your Love (The Rolling Stones)
2) Hideaway (Chicago)
3) Everybody's Got Something to Hide Except Me and My Monkey (The Beatles)
4) Hidden Charms (Howlin' Wolf)
5) You've Got To Hide Your Love Away ( The Beatles)
6) Hide And Seek (Imogen Heap)
7) Hide In Your Shell( Supertramp)
8) Hidden Treasure (Traffic)
9) Nothin' To Hide (Poco)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: hide

1) Hide Your Love (The Rolling Stones)
2) Hideaway (Chicago)
3) Everybody's Got Something to Hide Except Me and My Monkey (The Beatles)
4) Hidden Charms (Howlin' Wolf)
5) You've Got To Hide Your Love Away ( The Beatles)
6) Hide And Seek (Imogen Heap)
7) Hide In Your Shell( Supertramp)
8) Hidden Treasure (Traffic)
9) Nothin' To Hide (Poco)
10) Hiding Out (thenewno2)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: Face. Just Face.

1) I've Just Seen a Face (The Beatles)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) *Hey Baby* (Bruce Channel)


----------



## SanAntone

New in between theme: Face. Just Face.

1) I've Just Seen a Face (The Beatles)
2) Your Smiling Face (James Taylor)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme: Face. Just Face.

1) I've Just Seen a Face (The Beatles)
2) Your Smiling Face (James Taylor)
3) I'm the Face (The Who)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

*1) Hey Babe (Neil Young)
*2) Hey Baby (Bruce Channel)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Face. Just Face.

1) I've Just Seen a Face (The Beatles)
2) Your Smiling Face (James Taylor)
3) I'm the Face (The Who)
4) Eyes Without A Face ( Billy Idol)


----------



## Jay

New in between theme: Face. Just Face.

1) I've Just Seen a Face (The Beatles)
2) Your Smiling Face (James Taylor)
3) I'm the Face (The Who)
4) Eyes Without A Face ( Billy Idol)
5) Funny Face (Kinks)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Face. Just Face.

1) I've Just Seen a Face (The Beatles)
2) Your Smiling Face (James Taylor)
3) I'm the Face (The Who)
4) Eyes Without A Face ( Billy Idol)
5) Funny Face (Kinks)
6) I see your face again ( Sandy Coast )


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: Face. Just Face.

1) I've Just Seen a Face (The Beatles)
2) Your Smiling Face (James Taylor)
3) I'm the Face (The Who)
4) Eyes Without A Face (Billy Idol)
5) Funny Face (Kinks)
6) I see your face again (Sandy Coast)
7) Face to Face (Yes)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Hey Babe (Neil Young)
2) Hey Baby (Bruce Channel)
3) *Hey Bulldog* (The Beatles)


----------



## Jay

New in between theme: Face. Just Face.

1) I've Just Seen a Face (The Beatles)
2) Your Smiling Face (James Taylor)
3) I'm the Face (The Who)
4) Eyes Without A Face (Billy Idol)
5) Funny Face (Kinks)
6) I see your face again (Sandy Coast)
7) Face to Face (Yes)
8) No Face, No Name, No Number (Traffic)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Face. Just Face.

1) I've Just Seen a Face (The Beatles)
2) Your Smiling Face (James Taylor)
3) I'm the Face (The Who)
4) Eyes Without A Face (Billy Idol)
5) Funny Face (Kinks)
6) I see your face again (Sandy Coast)
7) Face to Face (Yes)
8) No Face, No Name, No Number (Traffic)
9) Face Everything And Rise ( Papa Roach)


----------



## SanAntone

New in between theme: Face. Just Face.

1) I've Just Seen a Face (The Beatles)
2) Your Smiling Face (James Taylor)
3) I'm the Face (The Who)
4) Eyes Without A Face (Billy Idol)
5) Funny Face (Kinks)
6) I see your face again (Sandy Coast)
7) Face to Face (Yes)
8) No Face, No Name, No Number (Traffic)
9) Face Everything And Rise ( Papa Roach)
10) Let's Face the Music and Dance (Fred Astaire)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: song title must include the word "hand(s)"

1) I Wanna Hold Your Hand (The Beatles)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Hey Babe (Neil Young)
2) Hey Baby (Bruce Channel)
3) Hey Bulldog (The Beatles)
4) Hey Joe (Jimi Hendrix)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: song title must include the word "hand(s)"

1) I Wanna Hold Your Hand (The Beatles)
2) Hand in Hand (Elvis Costello)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: song title must include the word "hand(s)"

1) I Wanna Hold Your Hand (The Beatles)
2) Hand in Hand (Elvis Costello)
3) Hand In My Pocket ( Alanis Morissette)


----------



## Jay

New theme: song title must include the word "hand(s)"

1) I Wanna Hold Your Hand (The Beatles)
2) Hand in Hand (Elvis Costello)
3) Hand In My Pocket ( Alanis Morissette)
4) Ring of Hands (Argent) [didn't we just do this theme?]


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: song title must include the word "hand(s)"

1) I Wanna Hold Your Hand (The Beatles)
2) Hand in Hand (Elvis Costello)
3) Hand In My Pocket ( Alanis Morissette)
4) Ring of Hands (Argent) [didn't we just do this theme?]
5) Hands Up (Ottawan)


----------



## JohnP

1) I Wanna Hold Your Hand (The Beatles)
2) Hand in Hand (Elvis Costello)
3) Hand In My Pocket ( Alanis Morissette)
4) Ring of Hands (Argent) [didn't we just do this theme?]
5) Put Your Hand on My Shoulder (Paul Anka)


----------



## SanAntone

Actually, it's put your HEAD on my shoulder ... 

1) I Wanna Hold Your Hand (The Beatles)
2) Hand in Hand (Elvis Costello)
3) Hand In My Pocket ( Alanis Morissette)
4) Ring of Hands (Argent) 
5) He's Got the Whole World in His Hands (Mahalia Jackson)


----------



## Art Rock

Jay said:


> ..didn't we just do this theme?


Yes, just one or two weeks ago. I've stopped playing the game because I think it has run its course - there's loads of recycling going on with the themes. But as long as people still want to play, go ahead.


----------



## SanAntone

I wasn't sure if the theme had been done before - but if you want to abandon it and choose a new theme, no biggie for me.


----------



## pianozach

Actually, it's put your HEAD on my shoulder ... 

1) I Wanna Hold Your Hand (The Beatles)
2) Hand in Hand (Elvis Costello)
3) Hand In My Pocket (Alanis Morissette)
4) Ring of Hands (Argent) 
5) He's Got the Whole World in His Hands (Mahalia Jackson)
6) You Need Your Head (Todd Rundgren)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Hey Babe (Neil Young)
2) Hey Baby (Bruce Channel)
3) Hey Bulldog (The Beatles)
4) *Hey Bungalow Bill *(The Beatles)
5) Hey Joe (Jimi Hendrix)


----------



## Jay

New theme: hand(s) -

1) I Wanna Hold Your Hand (The Beatles)
2) Hand in Hand (Elvis Costello)
3) Hand In My Pocket (Alanis Morissette)
4) Ring of Hands (Argent)
5) He's Got the Whole World in His Hands (Mahalia Jackson)
6) Free Hand (Gentle Giant)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: hand(s) -

1) I Wanna Hold Your Hand (The Beatles)
2) Hand in Hand (Elvis Costello)
3) Hand In My Pocket (Alanis Morissette)
4) Ring of Hands (Argent)
5) He's Got the Whole World in His Hands (Mahalia Jackson)
6) Free Hand (Gentle Giant)
7) Handful of Keys (Fats Waller)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: hand(s) -

1) I Wanna Hold Your Hand (The Beatles)
2) Hand in Hand (Elvis Costello)
3) Hand In My Pocket (Alanis Morissette)
4) Ring of Hands (Argent)
5) He's Got the Whole World in His Hands (Mahalia Jackson)
6) Free Hand (Gentle Giant)
7) Handful of Keys (Fats Waller) 
8) Grandma's Hands (Bill Withers)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: hand(s) -

1) I Wanna Hold Your Hand (The Beatles)
2) Hand in Hand (Elvis Costello)
3) Hand In My Pocket (Alanis Morissette)
4) Ring of Hands (Argent)
5) He's Got the Whole World in His Hands (Mahalia Jackson)
6) Free Hand (Gentle Giant)
7) Handful of Keys (Fats Waller) 
8) Grandma's Hands (Bill Withers)
9) Willie and the Hand Jive (Johnny Otis)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: hand(s) -

1) I Wanna Hold Your Hand (The Beatles)
2) Hand in Hand (Elvis Costello)
3) Hand In My Pocket (Alanis Morissette)
4) Ring of Hands (Argent)
5) He's Got the Whole World in His Hands (Mahalia Jackson)
6) Free Hand (Gentle Giant)
7) Handful of Keys (Fats Waller) 
8) Grandma's Hands (Bill Withers)
9) Willie and the Hand Jive (Johnny Otis)
10) Hard To Handle ( The Black Crowes)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Own in title please 

1)Get Out of Your Own Way ( U2)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: Own in title please 

1) Get Out of Your Own Way (U2)
2) Go Your Own Way (Fleetwood Mac)


----------



## Jay

New in between theme: Own in title please

1) Get Out of Your Own Way (U2)
2) Go Your Own Way (Fleetwood Mac)
3) You Don't Own Me (Leslie Gore)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Own in title please

1) Get Out of Your Own Way (U2)
2) Go Your Own Way (Fleetwood Mac)
3) You Don't Own Me (Leslie Gore)
4) We Take Care of Our Own (Bruce Springsteen)


----------



## Jay

New in between theme: Own in title please

1) Get Out of Your Own Way (U2)
2) Go Your Own Way (Fleetwood Mac)
3) You Don't Own Me (Leslie Gore)
4) We Take Care of Our Own (Bruce Springsteen)
5) You're On Your Own (Journey)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Own in title please

1) Get Out of Your Own Way (U2)
2) Go Your Own Way (Fleetwood Mac)
3) You Don't Own Me (Leslie Gore)
4) We Take Care of Our Own (Bruce Springsteen)
5) You're On Your Own (Journey)
6) My Heart Has a Mind of Its Own ( Connie Francis)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme: Own in title please

1) Get Out of Your Own Way (U2)
2) Go Your Own Way (Fleetwood Mac)
3) You Don't Own Me (Leslie Gore)
4) We Take Care of Our Own (Bruce Springsteen)
5) You're On Your Own (Journey)
6) My Heart Has a Mind of Its Own ( Connie Francis)
7) Owner of a Lonely Heart (Yes)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New in between theme: Own in title please

1) Get Out of Your Own Way (U2)
2) Go Your Own Way (Fleetwood Mac)
3) You Don't Own Me (Leslie Gore)
4) We Take Care of Our Own (Bruce Springsteen)
5) You're On Your Own (Journey)
6) My Heart Has a Mind of Its Own ( Connie Francis)
7) Owner of a Lonely Heart (Yes)
8) My Own Worst Enemy (Napalm Death)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Own in title please

1) Get Out of Your Own Way (U2)
2) Go Your Own Way (Fleetwood Mac)
3) You Don't Own Me (Leslie Gore)
4) We Take Care of Our Own (Bruce Springsteen)
5) You're On Your Own (Journey)
6) My Heart Has a Mind of Its Own ( Connie Francis)
7) Owner of a Lonely Heart (Yes)
8) My Own Worst Enemy (Napalm Death)
9) I Make My Own Sunshine ( Steven Tyler)


----------



## SanAntone

New in between theme: Own in title please

1) Get Out of Your Own Way (U2)
2) Go Your Own Way (Fleetwood Mac)
3) You Don't Own Me (Leslie Gore)
4) We Take Care of Our Own (Bruce Springsteen)
5) You're On Your Own (Journey)
6) My Heart Has a Mind of Its Own ( Connie Francis)
7) Owner of a Lonely Heart (Yes)
8) My Own Worst Enemy (Napalm Death)
9) I Make My Own Sunshine ( Steven Tyler)
10) On My Own (Patti LaBelle and Michael McDonald)

Anyone can pick the next theme.


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Songs with times of day in the title.

1) After Midnight ( Eric Clapton)


----------



## SanAntone

New in between theme: Songs with times of day in the title.

1) After Midnight ( Eric Clapton)
2) Early Morning Rain (Gordon Lightfoot)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Songs with times of day in the title.

1) After Midnight ( Eric Clapton)
2) Early Morning Rain (Gordon Lightfoot)
3) Good Morning Good Morning ( The Beatles)


----------



## Jay

New in between theme: Songs with times of day in the title.

1) After Midnight ( Eric Clapton)
2) Early Morning Rain (Gordon Lightfoot)
3) Good Morning Good Morning ( The Beatles)
4) Edge of Twilight (Gentle Giant)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New in between theme: Songs with times of day in the title.

1) After Midnight ( Eric Clapton)
2) Early Morning Rain (Gordon Lightfoot)
3) Good Morning Good Morning ( The Beatles)
4) Edge of Twilight (Gentle Giant)
5) Before the Dawn (Judas Priest)


----------



## Jay

New in between theme: Songs with times of day in the title.

1) After Midnight ( Eric Clapton)
2) Early Morning Rain (Gordon Lightfoot)
3) Good Morning Good Morning ( The Beatles)
4) Edge of Twilight (Gentle Giant)
5) Before the Dawn (Judas Priest)
6) Dusk (Genesis)


----------



## SanAntone

New in between theme: Songs with times of day in the title.

1) After Midnight ( Eric Clapton)
2) Early Morning Rain (Gordon Lightfoot)
3) Good Morning Good Morning ( The Beatles)
4) Edge of Twilight (Gentle Giant)
5) Before the Dawn (Judas Priest)
6) Dusk (Genesis)
7) Twilight Time (The Platters)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme: Songs with times of day in the title.

1) After Midnight ( Eric Clapton)
2) Early Morning Rain (Gordon Lightfoot)
3) Good Morning Good Morning ( The Beatles)
4) Edge of Twilight (Gentle Giant)
5) Before the Dawn (Judas Priest)
6) Dusk (Genesis)
7) Twilight Time (The Platters)
8) Dawn Is a Feeling (Moody Blues)


----------



## SanAntone

New in between theme: Songs with times of day in the title.

1) After Midnight ( Eric Clapton)
2) Early Morning Rain (Gordon Lightfoot)
3) Good Morning Good Morning ( The Beatles)
4) Edge of Twilight (Gentle Giant)
5) Before the Dawn (Judas Priest)
6) Dusk (Genesis)
7) Twilight Time (The Platters)
8) Dawn Is a Feeling (Moody Blues) 
9) Sunny Afternoon (Kinks)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Songs with times of day in the title.

1) After Midnight ( Eric Clapton)
2) Early Morning Rain (Gordon Lightfoot)
3) Good Morning Good Morning ( The Beatles)
4) Edge of Twilight (Gentle Giant)
5) Before the Dawn (Judas Priest)
6) Dusk (Genesis)
7) Twilight Time (The Platters)
8) Dawn Is a Feeling (Moody Blues) 
9) Sunny Afternoon (Kinks)
10) Burning like the Midnight Sun ( The Choir)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Trouble


1)You've Got Your Troubles ( The Fortunes)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: Trouble


1) You've Got Your Troubles (The Fortunes)
2) The Troubles (U2)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Trouble


1) You've Got Your Troubles (The Fortunes)
2) The Troubles (U2)
3) Trouble Of The World (Mahalia Jackson)


----------



## Jay

New in between theme: Trouble

1) You've Got Your Troubles (The Fortunes)
2) The Troubles (U2)
3) Trouble Of The World (Mahalia Jackson)
4) Trouble (Little Feat)


----------



## SanAntone

New in between theme: Trouble

1) You've Got Your Troubles (The Fortunes)
2) The Troubles (U2)
3) Trouble Of The World (Mahalia Jackson)
4) Trouble (Little Feat)
5) Trouble Man (Marvin Gaye)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Trouble

1) You've Got Your Troubles (The Fortunes)
2) The Troubles (U2)
3) Trouble Of The World (Mahalia Jackson)
4) Trouble (Little Feat)
5) Trouble Man (Marvin Gaye)
6) I Knew You Were Trouble (Taylor Swift)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme: Trouble

1) You've Got Your Troubles (The Fortunes)
2) The Troubles (U2)
3) Trouble Of The World (Mahalia Jackson)
4) Trouble (Little Feat)
5) Trouble Man (Marvin Gaye)
6) I Knew You Were Trouble (Taylor Swift)
7) Trouble (Cat Stevens)


----------



## SanAntone

New in between theme: Trouble

1) You've Got Your Troubles (The Fortunes)
2) The Troubles (U2)
3) Trouble Of The World (Mahalia Jackson)
4) Trouble (Little Feat)
5) Trouble Man (Marvin Gaye)
6) I Knew You Were Trouble (Taylor Swift)
7) Trouble (Cat Stevens)
8) Bridge Over Troubled Water (Simon & Garfunkel)


----------



## cougarjuno

If anyone wants to continue the alphabetical list, this is the last correct one in which I gave the last song title. Hey Bungalow Bill is not the song title. If no interest so be it

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Hey Babe (Neil Young)
2) Hey Baby (Bruce Channel)
3) Hey Bulldog (The Beatles)
4) Hey Joe (Jimi Hendrix)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme: Trouble

1) You've Got Your Troubles (The Fortunes)
2) The Troubles (U2)
3) Trouble Of The World (Mahalia Jackson)
4) Trouble (Little Feat)
5) Trouble Man (Marvin Gaye)
6) I Knew You Were Trouble (Taylor Swift)
7) Trouble (Cat Stevens)
8) Bridge Over Troubled Water (Simon & Garfunkel)
9) Trouble Me (10,000 Maniacs)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: Trouble

1) You've Got Your Troubles (The Fortunes)
2) The Troubles (U2)
3) Trouble Of The World (Mahalia Jackson)
4) Trouble (Little Feat)
5) Trouble Man (Marvin Gaye)
6) I Knew You Were Trouble (Taylor Swift)
7) Trouble (Cat Stevens)
8) Bridge Over Troubled Water (Simon & Garfunkel)
9) Trouble Me (10,000 Maniacs)
10) Ya Got Trouble (Robert Preston)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: Sweet

1) Sweet Caroline (Neil Diamond)


----------



## pianozach

If anyone wants to continue the alphabetical list, this is the last correct one in which I gave the last song title. Hey Bungalow Bill is not the song title. If no interest so be it

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Hey Babe (Neil Young)
2) Hey Baby (Bruce Channel)
3) Hey Bulldog (The Beatles)
4) *Hey Conductor* (Sonny Flaharty & the Mark V) *
5) Hey Joe (Jimi Hendrix)

_* I produced Sonny's last album, *Hello, Come On In*
_


----------



## JohnP

1) Hey Babe (Neil Young)
2) Hey Baby (Bruce Channel)
3) Hey Bulldog (The Beatles)
4) Hey Conductor (Sonny Flaharty & the Mark V) *
5) Hey Joe (Jimi Hendrix)
6)Hey Jude (The Beatles)


----------



## JohnP

1) Sweet Caroline (Neil Diamond)
2) Sweet Georgia Brown (Art Tatum)


----------



## Jay

1) Sweet Caroline (Neil Diamond)
2) Sweet Georgia Brown (Art Tatum)
3) Sweet Leaf (Black Sabbath)


----------



## SanAntone

New in between theme: Sweet

1) Sweet Caroline (Neil Diamond)
2) Sweet Georgia Brown (Art Tatum)
3) Sweet Leaf (Black Sabbath)
4) Sweet Baby James (James Taylor)


----------



## pianozach

If anyone wants to continue the alphabetical list, this is the last correct one in which I gave the last song title. Hey Bungalow Bill is not the song title. If no interest so be it

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Hey Babe (Neil Young)
2) Hey Baby (Bruce Channel)
3) Hey Bulldog (The Beatles)
4) Hey Conductor (Sonny Flaharty & the Mark V) 
5) *Hey Girl* (Billy Joel)
6) Hey Joe (Jimi Hendrix)
7) Hey Jude (The Beatles)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: Sweet

1) Sweet Caroline (Neil Diamond)
2) Sweet Georgia Brown (Art Tatum)
3) Sweet Leaf (Black Sabbath)
4) Sweet Baby James (James Taylor)
5) Ain't She Sweet (The Beatles)


----------



## Jay

New in between theme: Sweet

1) Sweet Caroline (Neil Diamond)
2) Sweet Georgia Brown (Art Tatum)
3) Sweet Leaf (Black Sabbath)
4) Sweet Baby James (James Taylor)
5) Ain't She Sweet (The Beatles)
6) Sweet Deceiver (Kevin Ayers)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New in between theme: Sweet

1) Sweet Caroline (Neil Diamond)
2) Sweet Georgia Brown (Art Tatum)
3) Sweet Leaf (Black Sabbath)
4) Sweet Baby James (James Taylor)
5) Ain't She Sweet (The Beatles)
6) Sweet Deceiver (Kevin Ayers)
7) Sweet Cheater (Ratt)


----------



## SanAntone

New in between theme: Sweet

1) Sweet Caroline (Neil Diamond)
2) Sweet Georgia Brown (Art Tatum)
3) Sweet Leaf (Black Sabbath)
4) Sweet Baby James (James Taylor)
5) Ain't She Sweet (The Beatles)
6) Sweet Deceiver (Kevin Ayers)
7) Sweet Cheater (Ratt)
8) Sweet and Lowdown (George Gershwin)


----------



## Jay

New in between theme: Sweet

1) Sweet Caroline (Neil Diamond)
2) Sweet Georgia Brown (Art Tatum)
3) Sweet Leaf (Black Sabbath)
4) Sweet Baby James (James Taylor)
5) Ain't She Sweet (The Beatles)
6) Sweet Deceiver (Kevin Ayers)
7) Sweet Cheater (Ratt)
8) Sweet and Lowdown (George Gershwin)
9) Sweet Thing (Van Morrison)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Hey Babe (Neil Young)
2) Hey Baby (Bruce Channel)
3) Hey Bulldog (The Beatles)
4) Hey Conductor (Sonny Flaharty & the Mark V)
5) Hey Girl (Billy Joel)
6) Hey Joe (Jimi Hendrix)
7) Hey Jude (The Beatles)
8) Hey Mama (Black Eyed Peas)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme: Sweet

1) Sweet Caroline (Neil Diamond)
2) Sweet Georgia Brown (Art Tatum)
3) Sweet Leaf (Black Sabbath)
4) Sweet Baby James (James Taylor)
5) Ain't She Sweet (The Beatles)
6) Sweet Deceiver (Kevin Ayers)
7) Sweet Cheater (Ratt)
8) Sweet and Lowdown (George Gershwin)
9) Sweet Thing (Van Morrison)
10) Sweet (Todd Rundgren)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme: Road

1) Road to Nowhere (Talking Heads)


----------



## SanAntone

New in between theme: Road

1) Road to Nowhere (Talking Heads) 
2) Copperhead Road (Steve Earle)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: Road

1) Road to Nowhere (Talking Heads) 
2) Copperhead Road (Steve Earle)
3) Any Road (George Harrison)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Hey Babe (Neil Young)
2) Hey Baby (Bruce Channel)
3) Hey Bulldog (The Beatles)
4) Hey Conductor (Sonny Flaharty & the Mark V)
5) Hey Girl (Billy Joel)
6) Hey Joe (Jimi Hendrix)
7) Hey Jude (The Beatles)
8) *Hey Lawdy Mama* (Steppenwolf)
9) Hey Mama (Black Eyed Peas)


----------



## SanAntone

New in between theme: Road

1) Road to Nowhere (Talking Heads)
2) Copperhead Road (Steve Earle)
3) Any Road (George Harrison) 
4) Bless The Broken Road (Rascal Flatts) (co-written by my best friend in Nashville)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Road

1) Road to Nowhere (Talking Heads)
2) Copperhead Road (Steve Earle)
3) Any Road (George Harrison) 
4) Bless The Broken Road (Rascal Flatts) (co-written by my best friend in Nashville)
5) Cedarwood Road ( U2)


----------



## Jay

New in between theme: Road

1) Road to Nowhere (Talking Heads)
2) Copperhead Road (Steve Earle)
3) Any Road (George Harrison)
4) Bless The Broken Road (Rascal Flatts) (co-written by my best friend in Nashville)
5) Cedarwood Road ( U2)
6) Nowhere Road (Chris Youlden)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Road

1) Road to Nowhere (Talking Heads)
2) Copperhead Road (Steve Earle)
3) Any Road (George Harrison)
4) Bless The Broken Road (Rascal Flatts) (co-written by my best friend in Nashville)
5) Cedarwood Road ( U2)
6) Nowhere Road (Chris Youlden)
7) Send 'Em on Down the Road ( Garth Brooks)


----------



## SanAntone

New in between theme: Road

1) Road to Nowhere (Talking Heads)
2) Copperhead Road (Steve Earle)
3) Any Road (George Harrison)
4) Bless The Broken Road (Rascal Flatts)
5) Cedarwood Road ( U2)
6) Nowhere Road (Chris Youlden)
7) Send 'Em on Down the Road (Garth Brooks)
8) Everyday Is a Winding Road (Sheryl Crow)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Road

1) Road to Nowhere (Talking Heads)
2) Copperhead Road (Steve Earle)
3) Any Road (George Harrison)
4) Bless The Broken Road (Rascal Flatts)
5) Cedarwood Road ( U2)
6) Nowhere Road (Chris Youlden)
7) Send 'Em on Down the Road (Garth Brooks)
8) Everyday Is a Winding Road (Sheryl Crow)
9) Been Too Long On The Road ( Bread)


----------



## SanAntone

New in between theme: Road

1) Road to Nowhere (Talking Heads)
2) Copperhead Road (Steve Earle)
3) Any Road (George Harrison)
4) Bless The Broken Road (Rascal Flatts)
5) Cedarwood Road ( U2)
6) Nowhere Road (Chris Youlden)
7) Send 'Em on Down the Road (Garth Brooks)
8) Everyday Is a Winding Road (Sheryl Crow)
9) Been Too Long On The Road ( Bread)
10) The Long and Winding Road (The Beatles)

Someone else pick the new theme.


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Break/Breaking


1) Break It Down Again ( Tears for Fears)


----------



## JohnP

1) Break It Down Again ( Tears for Fears)
2) Don't Go Breaking My Heart (Elton John, Kiki Dee)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: Break/Breaking


1) Break It Down Again ( Tears for Fears)
2) Don't Go Breaking My Heart (Elton John, Kiki Dee)
3) Achy Breaky Heart (Billy Ray Cyrus)


----------



## Jay

New in between theme: Break/Breaking

1) Break It Down Again ( Tears for Fears)
2) Don't Go Breaking My Heart (Elton John, Kiki Dee)
3) Achy Breaky Heart (Billy Ray Cyrus)
4) Tea Break Over, Back On Your 'eads (If)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New in between theme: Break/Breaking

1) Break It Down Again ( Tears for Fears)
2) Don't Go Breaking My Heart (Elton John, Kiki Dee)
3) Achy Breaky Heart (Billy Ray Cyrus)
4) Tea Break Over, Back On Your 'eads (If)
5) Break the Ice (TNT)


----------



## SanAntone

New in between theme: Break/Breaking

1) Break It Down Again ( Tears for Fears)
2) Don't Go Breaking My Heart (Elton John, Kiki Dee)
3) Achy Breaky Heart (Billy Ray Cyrus)
4) Tea Break Over, Back On Your 'eads (If)
5) Break the Ice (TNT)
6) Un-Break My Heart (Toni Braxton)


----------



## Jay

New in between theme: Break/Breaking

1) Break It Down Again ( Tears for Fears)
2) Don't Go Breaking My Heart (Elton John, Kiki Dee)
3) Achy Breaky Heart (Billy Ray Cyrus)
4) Tea Break Over, Back On Your 'eads (If)
5) Break the Ice (TNT)
6) Un-Break My Heart (Toni Braxton)
7) Break On Through (To The Other Side) [Doors]


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New in between theme: Break/Breaking

1) Break It Down Again ( Tears for Fears)
2) Don't Go Breaking My Heart (Elton John, Kiki Dee)
3) Achy Breaky Heart (Billy Ray Cyrus)
4) Tea Break Over, Back On Your 'eads (If)
5) Break the Ice (TNT)
6) Un-Break My Heart (Toni Braxton)
7) Break On Through (To The Other Side) [Doors]
8) Breaking the Law (Judas Priest)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: Break/Breaking

1) Break It Down Again ( Tears for Fears)
2) Don't Go Breaking My Heart (Elton John, Kiki Dee)
3) Achy Breaky Heart (Billy Ray Cyrus)
4) Tea Break Over, Back On Your 'eads (If)
5) Break the Ice (TNT)
6) Un-Break My Heart (Toni Braxton)
7) Break On Through (To The Other Side) [Doors]
8) Breaking the Law (Judas Priest)
9) Communication Breakdown (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Hey Babe (Neil Young)
2) Hey Baby (Bruce Channel)
3) Hey Bulldog (The Beatles)
4) Hey Conductor (Sonny Flaharty & the Mark V)
*5) Hey Frederick (Jefferson Airplane)*
6) Hey Girl (Billy Joel)
7) Hey Joe (Jimi Hendrix)
8) Hey Jude (The Beatles)
9) Hey Lawdy Mama (Steppenwolf)
10) Hey Mama (Black Eyed Peas


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme: Break/Breaking

1) Break It Down Again ( Tears for Fears)
2) Don't Go Breaking My Heart (Elton John, Kiki Dee)
3) Achy Breaky Heart (Billy Ray Cyrus)
4) Tea Break Over, Back On Your 'eads (If)
5) Break the Ice (TNT)
6) Un-Break My Heart (Toni Braxton)
7) Break On Through (To The Other Side) [Doors]
8) Breaking the Law (Judas Priest)
9) Communication Breakdown (Led Zeppelin)
10) I Want to Break Free (Queen)


----------



## SanAntone

New in between theme: Break/Breaking

1) Break It Down Again ( Tears for Fears)
2) Don't Go Breaking My Heart (Elton John, Kiki Dee)
3) Achy Breaky Heart (Billy Ray Cyrus)
4) Tea Break Over, Back On Your 'eads (If)
5) Break the Ice (TNT)
6) Un-Break My Heart (Toni Braxton)
7) Break On Through (To The Other Side) [Doors]
8) Breaking the Law (Judas Priest)
9) Communication Breakdown (Led Zeppelin)
10) Only Love Can Break Your Heart (Neil Young)

New theme up for grabs.


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme: Fly/Flying

1) We Fly So Close (Phil Collins)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) *Hey Mambo* (Barry Manilow)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: Fly/Flying

1) We Fly So Close (Phil Collins)
2) Fly From Here (Yes)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Hey Mambo (Barry Manilow)
*2) Hey Stoopid (Alice Cooper)*


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme: Fly/Flying

1) We Fly So Close (Phil Collins)
2) Fly From Here (Yes)
3) Flying North (Thomas Dolby)


----------



## Azol

New in between theme: Fly/Flying

1) We Fly So Close (Phil Collins)
2) Fly From Here (Yes)
3) Flying North (Thomas Dolby) 
4) Flyer (Nanci Griffith)


----------



## JohnP

1) We Fly So Close (Phil Collins)
2) Fly From Here (Yes)
3) Flying North (Thomas Dolby)
4) Flyer (Nanci Griffith)
5) Come Fly with Me (Frank Sinatra)


----------



## SanAntone

New in between theme: Fly/Flying

1) We Fly So Close (Phil Collins)
2) Fly From Here (Yes)
3) Flying North (Thomas Dolby)
4) Flyer (Nanci Griffith)
5) Come Fly with Me (Frank Sinatra) 
6) Angel Flying Too Close to the Ground (Willie Nelson)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme: Fly/Flying

1) We Fly So Close (Phil Collins)
2) Fly From Here (Yes)
3) Flying North (Thomas Dolby)
4) Flyer (Nanci Griffith)
5) Come Fly with Me (Frank Sinatra)
6) Angel Flying Too Close to the Ground (Willie Nelson)
7) Fly By Night (Rush)


----------



## SanAntone

New in between theme: Fly/Flying

1) We Fly So Close (Phil Collins)
2) Fly From Here (Yes)
3) Flying North (Thomas Dolby)
4) Flyer (Nanci Griffith)
5) Come Fly with Me (Frank Sinatra)
6) Angel Flying Too Close to the Ground (Willie Nelson)
7) Fly By Night (Rush)
8) Fly Like An Eagle (Steve Miller Band)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: Fly/Flying

1) We Fly So Close (Phil Collins)
2) Fly From Here (Yes)
3) Flying North (Thomas Dolby)
4) Flyer (Nanci Griffith)
5) Come Fly with Me (Frank Sinatra)
6) Angel Flying Too Close to the Ground (Willie Nelson)
7) Fly By Night (Rush)
8) Fly Like An Eagle (Steve Miller Band)
9) Flying (The Beatles)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Hey Mambo (Barry Manilow)
2) *Hey Now* (Ray Charles)
3) Hey Stoopid (Alice Cooper)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Fly/Flying

1) We Fly So Close (Phil Collins)
2) Fly From Here (Yes)
3) Flying North (Thomas Dolby)
4) Flyer (Nanci Griffith)
5) Come Fly with Me (Frank Sinatra)
6) Angel Flying Too Close to the Ground (Willie Nelson)
7) Fly By Night (Rush)
8) Fly Like An Eagle (Steve Miller Band)
9) Flying (The Beatles)
10) Flying Without Wings (Westlife)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Teach/Teaching 


1)Teach Your Children ( Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)


----------



## SanAntone

New in between theme: Teach/Teaching


1) Teach Your Children (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)
2) Teach Me Tonight (Dinah Washington)


----------



## Jay

New in between theme: Teach/Teaching

1) Teach Your Children (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)
2) Teach Me Tonight (Dinah Washington)
3) Teach Me, Tiger [April Stevens]


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Teach/Teaching

1) Teach Your Children (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)
2) Teach Me Tonight (Dinah Washington)
3) Teach Me, Tiger [April Stevens]
4) I'd Like To Teach The World To Sing (The New Seekers)


----------



## SanAntone

New in between theme: Teach/Teaching

1) Teach Your Children (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)
2) Teach Me Tonight (Dinah Washington)
3) Teach Me, Tiger [April Stevens]
4) I'd Like To Teach The World To Sing (The New Seekers)
5) Hot For Teacher (Van Halen)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Teach/Teaching

1) Teach Your Children (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)
2) Teach Me Tonight (Dinah Washington)
3) Teach Me, Tiger [April Stevens]
4) I'd Like To Teach The World To Sing (The New Seekers)
5) Hot For Teacher (Van Halen)
6) The Art Teacher ( Rufus Wainwright)


----------



## Art Rock

*Planned move.
*
I know I started this game myself in the non-classical music forum, but in hindsight that is not the best place for it. It limits the choice of songs (I had to take out some classical music works that people posted), and it does not match the forum description ("Any non-classical genre music discussion" - there is zero discussion in this game). A much better fit is the Community Forum ("This is the place for those fun, and not so serious threads..."). In fact, two of such games (general songs and movies) have been played there this year. I plan to move the thread there, and will leave a redirection notice in this forum.

This move would also be a good opportunity for those still wanting to play the game to start a new thread rather than continue this one. You can think about the format (the 10 we're using now was just my pick), and get the opportunity to define some basic rules (like having to take turns instead of posting a series).


----------



## Jay

New in between theme: Teach/Teaching

1) Teach Your Children (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)
2) Teach Me Tonight (Dinah Washington)
3) Teach Me, Tiger [April Stevens]
4) I'd Like To Teach The World To Sing (The New Seekers)
5) Hot For Teacher (Van Halen)
6) The Art Teacher ( Rufus Wainwright)
7) Teacher [Jethro Tull]


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New in between theme: Teach/Teaching

1) Teach Your Children (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)
2) Teach Me Tonight (Dinah Washington)
3) Teach Me, Tiger [April Stevens]
4) I'd Like To Teach The World To Sing (The New Seekers)
5) Hot For Teacher (Van Halen)
6) The Art Teacher ( Rufus Wainwright)
7) Teacher [Jethro Tull]
8) Teacher Don't Teach Me Nonsense (Fela Kuti)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme: Teach/Teaching

1) Teach Your Children (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)
2) Teach Me Tonight (Dinah Washington)
3) Teach Me, Tiger [April Stevens]
4) I'd Like To Teach The World To Sing (The New Seekers)
5) Hot For Teacher (Van Halen)
6) The Art Teacher ( Rufus Wainwright)
7) Teacher [Jethro Tull]
8) Teacher Don't Teach Me Nonsense (Fela Kuti)
9) Teacher I Need You (Elton John)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Hey Mambo (Barry Manilow)
2) Hey Now (Ray Charles)
3) Hey Stoopid (Alice Cooper)*
4) Hey There Lonely Girl (Eddie Holman)*


----------



## SanAntone

New in between theme: Teach/Teaching

1) Teach Your Children (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)
2) Teach Me Tonight (Dinah Washington)
3) Teach Me, Tiger [April Stevens]
4) I'd Like To Teach The World To Sing (The New Seekers)
5) Hot For Teacher (Van Halen)
6) The Art Teacher ( Rufus Wainwright)
7) Teacher [Jethro Tull]
8) Teacher Don't Teach Me Nonsense (Fela Kuti)
9) Teacher I Need You (Elton John)
10) Teacher, Teacher (.38 Special)

New theme up for grabs.


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Sick



1)You Make Me Sick ( Of Mice & Men)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Hey Mambo (Barry Manilow)
2) Hey Now (Ray Charles)
3) Hey Stoopid (Alice Cooper)
4) *Hey There Delilah* (Plain White T's)
5) Hey There Lonely Girl (Eddie Holman)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: Sick



1) You Make Me Sick (Of Mice & Men)
2) Sick Again (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## SanAntone

New in between theme: Sick

1) You Make Me Sick (Of Mice & Men)
2) Sick Again (Led Zeppelin)
3) I'm Gonna Make You Sick (Parliment)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: Sick

1) You Make Me Sick (Of Mice & Men)
2) Sick Again (Led Zeppelin)
3) I'm Gonna Make You Sick (Parliament)
4) Sick City (Elton John)


----------



## Jay

New in between theme: Sick

1) You Make Me Sick (Of Mice & Men)
2) Sick Again (Led Zeppelin)
3) I'm Gonna Make You Sick (Parliament)
4) Sick City (Elton John)
5) Sick Things [Alice Cooper]


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Sick

1) You Make Me Sick (Of Mice & Men)
2) Sick Again (Led Zeppelin)
3) I'm Gonna Make You Sick (Parliament)
4) Sick City (Elton John)
5) Sick Things [Alice Cooper]
6) Sick And Sad ( Streetlight Manifesto)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Hey Mambo (Barry Manilow)
2) Hey Now (Ray Charles)
3) Hey Stoopid (Alice Cooper)
*4) Hey, That's No Way to Say Goodbye (Leonard Cohen)*
5) Hey There Delilah (Plain White T's)
6) Hey There Lonely Girl (Eddie Holman)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme: Sick

1) You Make Me Sick (Of Mice & Men)
2) Sick Again (Led Zeppelin)
3) I'm Gonna Make You Sick (Parliament)
4) Sick City (Elton John)
5) Sick Things [Alice Cooper]
6) Sick And Sad ( Streetlight Manifesto)
7) Sick of Myself (Matthew Sweet)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Sick

1) You Make Me Sick (Of Mice & Men)
2) Sick Again (Led Zeppelin)
3) I'm Gonna Make You Sick (Parliament)
4) Sick City (Elton John)
5) Sick Things [Alice Cooper]
6) Sick And Sad ( Streetlight Manifesto)
7) Sick of Myself (Matthew Sweet)
8) Sick, Sick, Sick ( Queens of the Stone Age)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New in between theme: Sick

1) You Make Me Sick (Of Mice & Men)
2) Sick Again (Led Zeppelin)
3) I'm Gonna Make You Sick (Parliament)
4) Sick City (Elton John)
5) Sick Things [Alice Cooper]
6) Sick And Sad ( Streetlight Manifesto)
7) Sick of Myself (Matthew Sweet)
8) Sick, Sick, Sick ( Queens of the Stone Age)
9) The Sick Bed of Cuchulainn (The Pogues)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: Sick

1) You Make Me Sick (Of Mice & Men)
2) Sick Again (Led Zeppelin)
3) I'm Gonna Make You Sick (Parliament)
4) Sick City (Elton John)
5) Sick Things [Alice Cooper]
6) Sick And Sad ( Streetlight Manifesto)
7) Sick of Myself (Matthew Sweet)
8) Sick, Sick, Sick ( Queens of the Stone Age)
9) The Sick Bed of Cuchulainn (The Pogues)
10) Love Sick (Bob Dylan)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: Well

1) Well, Well, Well (John Lennon)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Hey Mambo (Barry Manilow)
2) Hey Now (Ray Charles)
3) Hey Stoopid (Alice Cooper)
4) Hey, That's No Way to Say Goodbye (Leonard Cohen)
5) Hey There Delilah (Plain White T's)
6) Hey There Lonely Girl (Eddie Holman)
7) *Hey You* (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Well

1) Well, Well, Well (John Lennon)
2) Living Well is the Best Revenge (R.E.M.)


----------



## SanAntone

New in between theme: Well

1) Well, Well, Well (John Lennon)
2) Living Well is the Best Revenge (R.E.M.)
3) A Well Respected Man (Kinks)


----------



## Jay

New in between theme: Well

1) Well, Well, Well (John Lennon)
2) Living Well is the Best Revenge (R.E.M.)
3) A Well Respected Man (Kinks)
4) Oh, Well [Fleetwood Mac]


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New in between theme: Well

1) Well, Well, Well (John Lennon)
2) Living Well is the Best Revenge (R.E.M.)
3) A Well Respected Man (Kinks)
4) Oh, Well [Fleetwood Mac]
5) Wishing Well (Free, I know from Gary Moore cover)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: Well

1) Well, Well, Well (John Lennon)
2) Living Well is the Best Revenge (R.E.M.)
3) A Well Respected Man (Kinks)
4) Oh, Well [Fleetwood Mac]
5) Wishing Well (Free, I know from Gary Moore cover)
6) It Might as Well Be Spring (Dick Haymes)


----------



## SanAntone

New in between theme: Well

1) Well, Well, Well (John Lennon)
2) Living Well is the Best Revenge (R.E.M.)
3) A Well Respected Man (Kinks)
4) Oh, Well [Fleetwood Mac]
5) Wishing Well (Free, I know from Gary Moore cover)
6) It Might as Well Be Spring (Dick Haymes)
7) Well, Well, Well (Lucinda Williams) (not the same as #1)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: Well

1) Well, Well, Well (John Lennon)
2) Living Well is the Best Revenge (R.E.M.)
3) A Well Respected Man (Kinks)
4) Oh, Well [Fleetwood Mac]
5) Wishing Well (Free, I know from Gary Moore cover)
6) It Might as Well Be Spring (Dick Haymes)
7) Well, Well, Well (Lucinda Williams) (not the same as #1)
8) Well I Don't Know (Julian Lennon)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Hey Mambo (Barry Manilow)
2) Hey Now (Ray Charles)
*3) Hey Paula (Paul & Paula)*
4) Hey Stoopid (Alice Cooper)
5) Hey, That's No Way to Say Goodbye (Leonard Cohen)
6) Hey There Delilah (Plain White T's)
7) Hey There Lonely Girl (Eddie Holman)
8) Hey You (Pink Floyd)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme: Well

1) Well, Well, Well (John Lennon)
2) Living Well is the Best Revenge (R.E.M.)
3) A Well Respected Man (Kinks)
4) Oh, Well [Fleetwood Mac]
5) Wishing Well (Free, I know from Gary Moore cover)
6) It Might as Well Be Spring (Dick Haymes)
7) Well, Well, Well (Lucinda Williams) (not the same as #1)
8) Well I Don't Know (Julian Lennon)
9) Wishing Well (Terence Trent D'Arby)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Hey Mambo (Barry Manilow)
2) Hey Now (Ray Charles)
3) Hey Paula (Paul & Paula)
4) Hey Stoopid (Alice Cooper)
5) Hey, That's No Way to Say Goodbye (Leonard Cohen)
6) Hey There Delilah (Plain White T's)
7) Hey There Lonely Girl (Eddie Holman)
8) _*Hey Tonight*_ (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
9) Hey You (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Well

1) Well, Well, Well (John Lennon)
2) Living Well is the Best Revenge (R.E.M.)
3) A Well Respected Man (Kinks)
4) Oh, Well [Fleetwood Mac]
5) Wishing Well (Free, I know from Gary Moore cover)
6) It Might as Well Be Spring (Dick Haymes)
7) Well, Well, Well (Lucinda Williams) (not the same as #1)
8) Well I Don't Know (Julian Lennon)
9) Wishing Well (Terence Trent D'Arby)
10)Bloody Well Right ( Supertramp)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Pain 


1) River Of Pain ( Primal Scream)


----------



## Jay

New in between theme: Pain

1) River Of Pain ( Primal Scream)
2) Pain In My Heart [Otis Redding/Stones]


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: Pain 


1) River Of Pain (Primal Scream)
2) Heal the Pain (Paul McCartney & Wings)


----------



## SanAntone

New in between theme: Pain


1) River Of Pain (Primal Scream)
2) Heal the Pain (Paul McCartney & Wings)
3) Suicide Is Painless (Johnny Mandel)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Pain


1) River Of Pain (Primal Scream)
2) Heal the Pain (Paul McCartney & Wings)
3) Suicide Is Painless (Johnny Mandel)
4) No More Pain ( Joan Armatrading)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: Pain

1) River Of Pain (Primal Scream)
2) Pain In My Heart [Otis Redding/Stones]
3) Heal the Pain (Paul McCartney & Wings)
4) Suicide Is Painless (Johnny Mandel)
5) No More Pain (Joan Armatrading)
6) King of Pain (The Police)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Hey Mambo (Barry Manilow)
2) Hey Now (Ray Charles)
3) Hey Paula (Paul & Paula)
4) Hey Stoopid (Alice Cooper)
5) Hey, That's No Way to Say Goodbye (Leonard Cohen)
6) Hey There Delilah (Plain White T's)
7) Hey There Lonely Girl (Eddie Holman)
8) Hey Tonight (Creedence Clearwater Revival)
9) Hey You (Pink Floyd)
*10) Hey You (Bachman Turner Overdrive)*


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme: Pain

1) River Of Pain (Primal Scream)
2) Pain In My Heart [Otis Redding/Stones]
3) Heal the Pain (Paul McCartney & Wings)
4) Suicide Is Painless (Johnny Mandel)
5) No More Pain (Joan Armatrading)
6) King of Pain (The Police)
7) Painkiller (Judas Priest)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New in between theme: Pain

1) River Of Pain (Primal Scream)
2) Pain In My Heart [Otis Redding/Stones]
3) Heal the Pain (Paul McCartney & Wings)
4) Suicide Is Painless (Johnny Mandel)
5) No More Pain (Joan Armatrading)
6) King of Pain (The Police)
7) Painkiller (Judas Priest)
8) Down Deep Into The Pain (Steve Vai)


----------



## Jay

New in between theme: Pain

1) River Of Pain (Primal Scream)
2) Pain In My Heart [Otis Redding/Stones]
3) Heal the Pain (Paul McCartney & Wings)
4) Suicide Is Painless (Johnny Mandel)
5) No More Pain (Joan Armatrading)
6) King of Pain (The Police)
7) Painkiller (Judas Priest)
8) Down Deep Into The Pain (Steve Vai)
9) The Pride and The Pain [Roxy Music]


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Pain

1) River Of Pain (Primal Scream)
2) Pain In My Heart [Otis Redding/Stones]
3) Heal the Pain (Paul McCartney & Wings)
4) Suicide Is Painless (Johnny Mandel)
5) No More Pain (Joan Armatrading)
6) King of Pain (The Police)
7) Painkiller (Judas Priest)
8) Down Deep Into The Pain (Steve Vai)
9) The Pride and The Pain [Roxy Music]
10) Growing Pains ( Birdy)


----------



## pianozach

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) _*Hidden Fear*_ (Richard Wright)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Remember 


1) Remember Tomorrow ( Iron Maiden)


----------



## Jay

New in between theme: Remember

1) Remember Tomorrow (Iron Maiden)
2) Remember The Future [Nektar]


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: Remember

1) Remember Tomorrow (Iron Maiden)
2) Remember The Future [Nektar]
3) Remember (John Lennon)


----------



## Jay

New in between theme: Remember

1) Remember Tomorrow (Iron Maiden)
2) Remember The Future [Nektar]
3) Remember (John Lennon)
4) Remember [Free]


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Remember

1) Remember Tomorrow (Iron Maiden)
2) Remember The Future [Nektar]
3) Remember (John Lennon)
4) Remember [Free]
5) Johnny Remember Me ( John Leyton)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing with the H's . . .

Titles starting with the words A or The count as starting with A and T respectively. Spaces do not count: "Bigger..." comes before Big Girls....

Added rule: instead of adding a new song to the end of an ongoing list, you can also insert one on a different alphabetical spot, but please re-number (and preferably bold/italic it).

1) Hidden Fear (Richard Wright)
*2) Hide in Your Shell (Supertramp)*


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme: Remember

1) Remember Tomorrow (Iron Maiden)
2) Remember The Future [Nektar]
3) Remember (John Lennon)
4) Remember [Free]
5) Johnny Remember Me ( John Leyton)
6) Remember to Remember (Robert Palmer)


----------



## SanAntone

New in between theme: Remember

1) Remember Tomorrow (Iron Maiden)
2) Remember The Future [Nektar]
3) Remember (John Lennon)
4) Remember [Free]
5) Johnny Remember Me ( John Leyton)
6) Remember to Remember (Robert Palmer)
7) The Song Remembers When (Trisha Yearwood)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: Remember

1) Remember Tomorrow (Iron Maiden)
2) Remember The Future [Nektar]
3) Remember (John Lennon)
4) Remember [Free]
5) Johnny Remember Me ( John Leyton)
6) Remember to Remember (Robert Palmer)
7) The Song Remembers When (Trisha Yearwood)
8) I Remember Jeep (George Harrison)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Remember

1) Remember Tomorrow (Iron Maiden)
2) Remember The Future [Nektar]
3) Remember (John Lennon)
4) Remember [Free]
5) Johnny Remember Me ( John Leyton)
6) Remember to Remember (Robert Palmer)
7) The Song Remembers When (Trisha Yearwood)
8) I Remember Jeep (George Harrison)
9) Try to Remember ( Brothers Four)


----------



## Jay

New in between theme: Remember

1) Remember Tomorrow (Iron Maiden)
2) Remember The Future [Nektar]
3) Remember (John Lennon)
4) Remember [Free]
5) Johnny Remember Me ( John Leyton)
6) Remember to Remember (Robert Palmer)
7) The Song Remembers When (Trisha Yearwood)
8) I Remember Jeep (George Harrison)
9) Try to Remember ( Brothers Four)
10) Remember [Hendrix]


----------



## Jay

New theme - song titles include specific car models (no repeats):

1) Mustang Sally [Wilson Pickett]


----------



## pianozach

New theme - song titles include specific car models (no repeats):

1) Mustang Sally [Wilson Pickett]
2) Making Love In a Subaru [Damaskas]
_
* Technically a "make", not a "model", so remove it if it's wrong for the theme._


----------



## SanAntone

New theme - song titles include specific car models (no repeats):

1) Mustang Sally [Wilson Pickett]
2) Making Love In a Subaru [Damaskas]
3) Mercedes Benz (Janis Joplin)


----------



## Jay

New theme - song titles include specific car models (no repeats):

1) Mustang Sally [Wilson Pickett]
2) Making Love In a Subaru [Damaskas]
3) Mercedes Benz (Janis Joplin)
4) Little Red Corvette [Prince]



pianozach said:


> * Technically a "make", not a "model", so remove it if it's wrong for the theme.[/I]


Either way.


----------



## pianozach

New theme - song titles include specific car models (no repeats):

1) Mustang Sally [Wilson Pickett]
2) Making Love In a Subaru [Damaskas]
3) Mercedes Benz (Janis Joplin)
4) Little Red Corvette [Prince]
5) In My Merry Oldsmobile (Bing Crosby)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme - song titles include specific car models (no repeats):

1) Mustang Sally [Wilson Pickett]
2) Making Love In a Subaru [Damaskas]
3) Mercedes Benz (Janis Joplin)
4) Little Red Corvette [Prince]
5) In My Merry Oldsmobile (Bing Crosby)
6) Cadillac Ranch (Bruce Springsteen)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme - song titles include specific car models (no repeats):

1) Mustang Sally [Wilson Pickett]
2) Making Love In a Subaru [Damaskas]
3) Mercedes Benz (Janis Joplin)
4) Little Red Corvette [Prince]
5) In My Merry Oldsmobile (Bing Crosby)
6) Cadillac Ranch (Bruce Springsteen)
7) Silver Thunderbird (Marc Cohn)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme - song titles include specific car models (no repeats):

1) Mustang Sally [Wilson Pickett]
2) Making Love In a Subaru [Damaskas]
3) Mercedes Benz (Janis Joplin)
4) Little Red Corvette [Prince]
5) In My Merry Oldsmobile (Bing Crosby)
6) Cadillac Ranch (Bruce Springsteen)
7) Silver Thunderbird (Marc Cohn)
8) From a Vauxhall Velox (Billy Bragg)


----------



## Jay

New theme - song titles include specific car models (no repeats):

1) Mustang Sally [Wilson Pickett]
2) Making Love In a Subaru [Damaskas]
3) Mercedes Benz (Janis Joplin)
4) Little Red Corvette [Prince]
5) In My Merry Oldsmobile (Bing Crosby)
6) Cadillac Ranch (Bruce Springsteen)
7) Silver Thunderbird (Marc Cohn)
8) From a Vauxhall Velox (Billy Bragg)
9) From A Buick 6 [Zimmerman]


----------



## SanAntone

New theme - song titles include specific car models (no repeats):

1) Mustang Sally [Wilson Pickett]
2) Making Love In a Subaru [Damaskas]
3) Mercedes Benz (Janis Joplin)
4) Little Red Corvette [Prince]
5) In My Merry Oldsmobile (Bing Crosby)
6) Cadillac Ranch (Bruce Springsteen)
7) Silver Thunderbird (Marc Cohn)
8) From a Vauxhall Velox (Billy Bragg)
9) From A Buick 6 [Zimmerman]
10) Camero (Kings of Leon)

New theme is anyone's choice


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Stone in title please 


1) Cast The First Stone ( Slayer)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: Stone in title please 


1) Cast The First Stone (Slayer)
2) Stones of Years (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)


----------



## SanAntone

New in between theme: Stone in title please

1) Cast The First Stone (Slayer)
2) Stones of Years (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
3) Like a Rolling Stone (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Azol

New in between theme: Stone in title please

1) Cast The First Stone (Slayer)
2) Stones of Years (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
3) Like a Rolling Stone (Bob Dylan) 
4) Stones in the Road (Mary Chapin Carpenter)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: Stone in title please

1) Cast The First Stone (Slayer)
2) Stones of Years (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
3) Like a Rolling Stone (Bob Dylan) 
4) Stones in the Road (Mary Chapin Carpenter)
5) Papa Was a Rolling Stone (The Temptations)


----------



## Jay

New in between theme: Stone in title please

1) Cast The First Stone (Slayer)
2) Stones of Years (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
3) Like a Rolling Stone (Bob Dylan)
4) Stones in the Road (Mary Chapin Carpenter)
5) Papa Was a Rolling Stone (The Temptations)
6) Stone Free [Hendrix]


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme: Stone in title please

1) Cast The First Stone (Slayer)
2) Stones of Years (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
3) Like a Rolling Stone (Bob Dylan)
4) Stones in the Road (Mary Chapin Carpenter)
5) Papa Was a Rolling Stone (The Temptations)
6) Stone Free [Hendrix]
7) Stone in Love (Journey)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New in between theme: Stone in title please

1) Cast The First Stone (Slayer)
2) Stones of Years (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
3) Like a Rolling Stone (Bob Dylan)
4) Stones in the Road (Mary Chapin Carpenter)
5) Papa Was a Rolling Stone (The Temptations)
6) Stone Free [Hendrix]
7) Stone in Love (Journey)
8) Stone Cold (Rainbow)


----------



## SanAntone

New in between theme: Stone in title please

1) Cast The First Stone (Slayer)
2) Stones of Years (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
3) Like a Rolling Stone (Bob Dylan)
4) Stones in the Road (Mary Chapin Carpenter)
5) Papa Was a Rolling Stone (The Temptations)
6) Stone Free [Hendrix]
7) Stone in Love (Journey)
8) Stone Cold (Rainbow)
9) Let's Go Get Stoned (Ray Charles)


----------



## Jay

New in between theme: Stone in title please

1) Cast The First Stone (Slayer)
2) Stones of Years (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
3) Like a Rolling Stone (Bob Dylan)
4) Stones in the Road (Mary Chapin Carpenter)
5) Papa Was a Rolling Stone (The Temptations)
6) Stone Free [Hendrix]
7) Stone in Love (Journey)
8) Stone Cold (Rainbow)
9) Let's Go Get Stoned (Ray Charles)
10) Too Rolling Stoned [Robin Trower]


----------



## Jay

RIP Charlie Watts

New theme - songs that feature the famous Danelectro Coral electric sitar:

1) Cry Like A Baby [Box Tops]


----------



## pianozach

New theme - songs that feature the famous Danelectro Coral electric sitar:

1) Cry Like A Baby [Box Tops]
2] It Can Happen (Yes)

_Well, there's an electric sitar on it, but I'm not really sure of the brand.

This theme may start out slow then fizzle out altogether._


----------



## Jay

New theme - songs that feature the famous Danelectro Coral electric sitar:

1) Cry Like A Baby [Box Tops]
2] It Can Happen (Yes)
3) Green Tambourine [Lemon Pipers]



pianozach said:


> _Well, there's an electric sitar on it, but I'm not really sure of the brand. _


It's that _faux_ sitar sound that had a vogue in the late 60s/70s. To my knowledge the Coral was the only option.


----------



## Rogerx

Sorry people I pass this subject, have no idea


----------



## SanAntone

Far too restrictive of a theme. Next.


----------



## Jay

New theme - songs that feature the famous Danelectro Coral electric sitar:

1) Cry Like A Baby [Box Tops]
2] It Can Happen (Yes)
3) Green Tambourine [Lemon Pipers]
4) Games People Play [Joe South]


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme - songs that feature the famous Danelectro Coral electric sitar:

1) Cry Like A Baby [Box Tops]
2] It Can Happen (Yes)
3) Green Tambourine [Lemon Pipers]
4) Games People Play [Joe South]
5) Norwegian Wood? (The Beatles)


----------



## pianozach

New theme - songs that feature the famous Danelectro Coral electric sitar:

1) Cry Like A Baby [Box Tops]
2] It Can Happen (Yes)
3) Green Tambourine [Lemon Pipers]
4) Games People Play [Joe South]
5) Norwegian Wood (This Bird Has Flown) (The Beatles)
6) Snowblind Friend (Steppenwolf)

The electric sitar is somewhat buried in this one, almost unnoticeable, used as a rhythm instrument only.

As the pickings are slim I'm refraining on calling "foul" on Norwegian Wood. That song uses an actual sitar, and is the first mainstream pop song to have done so. I believe the Yardbirds almost beat them to the punch on this, but couldn't get what they needed from the sitar. They actually brought in a sitar player, and recorded him, but they were unhappy with the results, so guitarist Jeff Beck imitated the sitar sound on an electric guitar.


----------



## Jay

Looks like it's just you and me, Zach.

New theme - songs that feature the famous Danelectro Coral electric sitar:

1) Cry Like A Baby [Box Tops]
2] It Can Happen (Yes)
3) Green Tambourine [Lemon Pipers]
4) Games People Play [Joe South]
5) Norwegian Wood (This Bird Has Flown) [The Beatles]
6) Snowblind Friend (Steppenwolf)
7) Signed, Sealed, Delivered (I'm Yours) [Stevie Wonder] (I'd have thought someone would've gotten this one).


----------



## pianozach

_Ouch_.

New theme - songs that feature the famous Danelectro Coral electric sitar:

1) Cry Like A Baby [Box Tops]
2] It Can Happen (Yes)
3) Green Tambourine [Lemon Pipers]
4) Games People Play [Joe South]
5) Norwegian Wood (This Bird Has Flown) [The Beatles]
6) Snowblind Friend (Steppenwolf)
7) Signed, Sealed, Delivered (I'm Yours) [Stevie Wonder] 
8) Do It Again (Steely Dan)

_Electric sitar solo by Denny Dias_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Go for it Jay & Zach!


----------



## Jay

Kudos on Steely Dan; that was going to be next submission.

New theme - songs that feature the famous Danelectro Coral electric sitar:

1) Cry Like A Baby [Box Tops]
2] It Can Happen (Yes)
3) Green Tambourine [Lemon Pipers]
4) Games People Play [Joe South]
5) Norwegian Wood (This Bird Has Flown) [The Beatles]
6) Snowblind Friend (Steppenwolf)
7) Signed, Sealed, Delivered (I'm Yours) [Stevie Wonder]
8) Do It Again (Steely Dan)
9) Monterey [Animals]


----------



## SanAntone

New theme - songs that feature the famous Danelectro Coral electric sitar:

1) Cry Like A Baby [Box Tops]
2] It Can Happen (Yes)
3) Green Tambourine [Lemon Pipers]
4) Games People Play [Joe South]
5) Norwegian Wood (This Bird Has Flown) [The Beatles]
6) Snowblind Friend (Steppenwolf)
7) Signed, Sealed, Delivered (I'm Yours) [Stevie Wonder]
8) Do It Again (Steely Dan)
9) Monterey [Animals]
10) Don't Come Around Here No More (Tom Petty)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs that used a mellotron

1) Strawberry Fields Forever (The Beatles)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: songs that used a mellotron

1) Strawberry Fields Forever (The Beatles)
2) Please Wake Me Up (Tom Waits)


----------



## Jay

New theme: songs that used a mellotron

1) Strawberry Fields Forever (The Beatles)
2) Please Wake Me Up (Tom Waits)
3) Semi-Detached Suburban Mr. James [Manfred Mann]


----------



## science

New theme: songs that used a mellotron

1) Strawberry Fields Forever (The Beatles)
2) Please Wake Me Up (Tom Waits)
3) Semi-Detached Suburban Mr. James [Manfred Mann]
4) The Court of the Crimson King (King Crimson)

I've got to take the easy ones here.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs that used a mellotron

1) Strawberry Fields Forever (The Beatles)
2) Please Wake Me Up (Tom Waits)
3) Semi-Detached Suburban Mr. James [Manfred Mann]
4) The Court of the Crimson King (King Crimson)
5) 2000 Light Years from Home'(The Rolling Stones.)


----------



## Jay

New theme: songs that used a mellotron

1) Strawberry Fields Forever (The Beatles)
2) Please Wake Me Up (Tom Waits)
3) Semi-Detached Suburban Mr. James [Manfred Mann]
4) The Court of the Crimson King (King Crimson)
5) 2000 Light Years from Home'(The Rolling Stones.)
6) Poisoned Youth [England]


----------



## pianozach

New theme: songs that used a mellotron

1) Strawberry Fields Forever (The Beatles)
2) Please Wake Me Up (Tom Waits)
3) Semi-Detached Suburban Mr. James [Manfred Mann]
4) The Court of the Crimson King (King Crimson)
5) 2000 Light Years from Home'(The Rolling Stones.)
6) Poisoned Youth [England]
7) Forever Afternoon (Tuesday?) (The Moody Blues)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs that used a mellotron

1) Strawberry Fields Forever (The Beatles)
2) Please Wake Me Up (Tom Waits)
3) Semi-Detached Suburban Mr. James [Manfred Mann]
4) The Court of the Crimson King (King Crimson)
5) 2000 Light Years from Home'(The Rolling Stones.)
6) Poisoned Youth [England]
7) Forever Afternoon (Tuesday?) (The Moody Blues)
8) Dream On (Aerosmith)


----------



## Azol

New theme: songs that used a mellotron

1) Strawberry Fields Forever (The Beatles)
2) Please Wake Me Up (Tom Waits)
3) Semi-Detached Suburban Mr. James [Manfred Mann]
4) The Court of the Crimson King (King Crimson)
5) 2000 Light Years from Home'(The Rolling Stones.)
6) Poisoned Youth [England]
7) Forever Afternoon (Tuesday?) (The Moody Blues)
8) Dream On (Aerosmith) 
9) Watcher of the Skies (Genesis)

Wonder why no one has mentioned that one yet!


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs that used a mellotron

1) Strawberry Fields Forever (The Beatles)
2) Please Wake Me Up (Tom Waits)
3) Semi-Detached Suburban Mr. James [Manfred Mann]
4) The Court of the Crimson King (King Crimson)
5) 2000 Light Years from Home'(The Rolling Stones.)
6) Poisoned Youth [England]
7) Forever Afternoon (Tuesday?) (The Moody Blues)
8) Dream On (Aerosmith)
9) Watcher of the Skies (Genesis)
10) Every Christian Lion Hearted Man Will Show You(The Bee Gees.)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme in between songs : songs featuring an accordion


1)Dinner At Eight ( Rufus Wainwright)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme in between songs : songs featuring an accordion

1) Dinner At Eight (Rufus Wainwright)
2) God Only Knows (The Beach Boys)


----------



## Jay

New theme in between songs : songs featuring an accordion

1) Dinner At Eight (Rufus Wainwright)
2) God Only Knows (The Beach Boys)
3) We Unearth the Lost Book of Mister Personality, and Its Consequences [Hamster Theatre]


----------



## pianozach

New theme in between songs : songs featuring an accordion

1) Dinner At Eight (Rufus Wainwright)
2) God Only Knows (The Beach Boys)
3) We Unearth the Lost Book of Mister Personality, and Its Consequences [Hamster Theatre]
4) C'est la Vie (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme in between songs : songs featuring an accordion

1) Dinner At Eight (Rufus Wainwright)
2) God Only Knows (The Beach Boys)
3) We Unearth the Lost Book of Mister Personality, and Its Consequences [Hamster Theatre]
4) C'est la Vie (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
5) Rain Dogs (Tom Waits)


----------



## Jay

New theme in between songs : songs featuring an accordion

1) Dinner At Eight (Rufus Wainwright)
2) God Only Knows (The Beach Boys)
3) We Unearth the Lost Book of Mister Personality, and Its Consequences [Hamster Theatre]
4) C'est la Vie (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
5) Rain Dogs (Tom Waits)
6) Rockin' Chair [The Band]


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme in between songs : songs featuring an accordion

1) Dinner At Eight (Rufus Wainwright)
2) God Only Knows (The Beach Boys)
3) We Unearth the Lost Book of Mister Personality, and Its Consequences [Hamster Theatre]
4) C'est la Vie (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
5) Rain Dogs (Tom Waits)
6) Rockin' Chair [The Band]
7) Cherry Bomb (John Mellencamp)


----------



## pianozach

New theme in between songs : songs featuring an accordion

1) Dinner At Eight (Rufus Wainwright)
2) God Only Knows (The Beach Boys)
3) We Unearth the Lost Book of Mister Personality, and Its Consequences [Hamster Theatre]
4) C'est la Vie (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
5) Rain Dogs (Tom Waits)
6) Rockin' Chair [The Band]
7) Cherry Bomb (John Mellencamp)
8) The Wheel (Todd Rundgren's Utopia)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme in between songs : songs featuring an accordion

1) Dinner At Eight (Rufus Wainwright)
2) God Only Knows (The Beach Boys)
3) We Unearth the Lost Book of Mister Personality, and Its Consequences [Hamster Theatre]
4) C'est la Vie (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
5) Rain Dogs (Tom Waits)
6) Rockin' Chair [The Band]
7) Cherry Bomb (John Mellencamp)
8) The Wheel (Todd Rundgren's Utopia)
9) Bail You Out (Dave Edmunds.)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme in between songs : songs featuring an accordion

1) Dinner At Eight (Rufus Wainwright)
2) God Only Knows (The Beach Boys)
3) We Unearth the Lost Book of Mister Personality, and Its Consequences [Hamster Theatre]
4) C'est la Vie (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
5) Rain Dogs (Tom Waits)
6) Rockin' Chair [The Band]
7) Cherry Bomb (John Mellencamp)
8) The Wheel (Todd Rundgren's Utopia)
9) Bail You Out (Dave Edmunds.)
10) Sorry Seems to Be the Hardest Word (Elton John)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme in between songs : songs with a sax solo

1) Year of the Cat (Al Stewart)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme in between songs : songs with a sax solo

1) Year of the Cat (Al Stewart)
2) Born To Run (Bruce Springsteen)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme in between songs : songs with a sax solo

1) Year of the Cat (Al Stewart)
2) Born To Run (Bruce Springsteen)
3) Pick Up the Pieces (Average White Band)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme in between songs : songs with a sax solo

1) Year of the Cat (Al Stewart)
2) Born To Run (Bruce Springsteen)
3) Pick Up the Pieces (Average White Band) 
4) Born To Run (Bruce Springsteen)


----------



## Jay

New theme in between songs : songs with a sax solo

1) Year of the Cat (Al Stewart)
2) Born To Run (Bruce Springsteen)
3) Pick Up the Pieces (Average White Band)
4) Born To Run (Bruce Springsteen)
5) Waiting On A Friend [Stones]....Sonny Rollins on tenor sax


----------



## pianozach

New theme in between songs : songs with a sax solo

1) Year of the Cat (Al Stewart)
2) Born To Run (Bruce Springsteen)
3) Pick Up the Pieces (Average White Band)
4) Born To Run (Bruce Springsteen)
5) Waiting On A Friend [Stones]....Sonny Rollins on tenor sax
6) Ships in the Night (Be Bop Deluxe)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme in between songs : songs with a sax solo

1) Year of the Cat (Al Stewart)
2) Born To Run (Bruce Springsteen)
3) Pick Up the Pieces (Average White Band)
4) Born To Run (Bruce Springsteen)
5) Waiting On A Friend [Stones]....Sonny Rollins on tenor sax
6) Ships in the Night (Be Bop Deluxe)
7) Don't Let Me Be Lonely Tonight (James Taylor)


----------



## Jay

New theme in between songs : songs with a sax solo

1) Year of the Cat (Al Stewart)
2) Born To Run (Bruce Springsteen)
3) Pick Up the Pieces (Average White Band)
4) Born To Run (Bruce Springsteen)
5) Waiting On A Friend [Stones]....Sonny Rollins on tenor sax
6) Ships in the Night (Be Bop Deluxe)
7) Don't Let Me Be Lonely Tonight (James Taylor)
8) Touch Me [Doors]


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme in between songs : songs with a sax solo

1) Year of the Cat (Al Stewart)
2) Born To Run (Bruce Springsteen)
3) Pick Up the Pieces (Average White Band)
4) Born To Run (Bruce Springsteen)
5) Waiting On A Friend [Stones]....Sonny Rollins on tenor sax
6) Ships in the Night (Be Bop Deluxe)
7) Don't Let Me Be Lonely Tonight (James Taylor)
8) Touch Me [Doors]
9) Dissonant (Satyricon) it's a solo, right?


----------



## SanAntone

New theme in between songs : songs with a sax solo

1) Year of the Cat (Al Stewart)
2) Born To Run (Bruce Springsteen)
3) Pick Up the Pieces (Average White Band)
4) Born To Run (Bruce Springsteen)
5) Waiting On A Friend [Stones]....Sonny Rollins on tenor sax
6) Ships in the Night (Be Bop Deluxe)
7) Don't Let Me Be Lonely Tonight (James Taylor)
8) Touch Me [Doors]
9) Dissonant (Satyricon) it's a solo, right?
10) Baker Street (Gerry Rafferty) - Not only did it feature a sax, but the sax solo was the chorus of the song.

New them up for grabs.


----------



## Jay

New theme: favorite wah-wah songs -

1) Rainy Day, Dream Away [Hendrix]


----------



## SanAntone

Does your keyboard not have a parenthesis key?


----------



## Jay

SanAntone said:


> Does your keyboard not have a parenthesis key?


Yes, it does. Why do you ask?


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: favorite wah-wah songs -

1) Rainy Day, Dream Away [Hendrix]
2) Wah-Wah (George Harrison)


----------



## SanAntone

Jay said:


> Yes, it does. Why do you ask?


I think you know why. After 1090 pages of using one format .....


----------



## Art Rock

And nobody noticed that Rogerx posted the same song at #2 and #4 in the previous ten?


----------



## cougarjuno

Art Rock said:


> And nobody noticed that Rogerx posted the same song at #2 and #4 in the previous ten?


I noticed and would have deleted had I entered another song


----------



## SanAntone

Art Rock said:


> And nobody noticed that Rogerx posted the same song at #2 and #4 in the previous ten?


I missed that - oh well ....


----------



## Jay

SanAntone said:


> I think you know why. After 1090 pages of using one format .....


Parentheses are reserved for song titles such as:

Norwegian Wood (This Bird Has Flown) 
Money (That's What I Want)
Brooklyn (Owes The Charmer Under Me)

I see you're located in Tennessee, so perhaps you didn't know.


----------



## SanAntone

Jay said:


> Parentheses are reserved for song titles such as:
> 
> Norwegian Wood (This Bird Has Flown)
> Money (That's What I Want)
> Brooklyn (Owes The Charmer Under Me)
> 
> I see you're located in Tennessee, so perhaps you didn't know.


This is a silly dispute, but you are wrong about how we have been constructing these lists, for like I said, over 1,000 pages of posts. You must be pulling my leg.

You know, since it is so important to you to be an iconoclast, knock yourself out - there are other characters you can use, what about {}


----------



## pianozach

Art Rock said:


> And nobody noticed that Rogerx posted the same song at #2 and #4 in the previous ten?


New theme in between songs : songs with a sax solo

1) Year of the Cat (Al Stewart)
2) Born To Run (Bruce Springsteen)
3) Pick Up the Pieces (Average White Band)
4) Waiting On A Friend [Stones]....Sonny Rollins on tenor sax
5) Ships in the Night (Be Bop Deluxe)
6) Don't Let Me Be Lonely Tonight (James Taylor)
7) Touch Me [Doors]
8) Dissonant (Satyricon) it's a solo, right?
9) Baker Street (Gerry Rafferty) - Not only did it feature a sax, but the sax solo was the chorus of the song.
10) Careless Whisper (George Michael)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: favorite wah-wah songs -

1) Rainy Day, Dream Away [Hendrix]
2) Wah-Wah (George Harrison)
3) 25 or 6 to 4 (Chicago)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: favorite wah-wah songs -

1) Rainy Day, Dream Away [Hendrix]
2) Wah-Wah (George Harrison)
3) 25 or 6 to 4 (Chicago)
3) White Room (Cream)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: favorite wah-wah songs -

1) Rainy Day, Dream Away [Hendrix]
2) Wah-Wah (George Harrison)
3) 25 or 6 to 4 (Chicago)
3) White Room (Cream)
5) Theme from Shaft (Isaac Hayes)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: favorite wah-wah songs -

1) Rainy Day, Dream Away [Hendrix]
2) Wah-Wah (George Harrison)
3) 25 or 6 to 4 (Chicago)
3) White Room (Cream)
5) Theme from Shaft (Isaac Hayes)
6) Dazed and Confused (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: favorite wah-wah songs -

1) Rainy Day, Dream Away [Hendrix]
2) Wah-Wah (George Harrison)
3) 25 or 6 to 4 (Chicago)
4) White Room (Cream)
5) Theme from Shaft (Isaac Hayes)
6) Dazed and Confused (Led Zeppelin)
7) The Magician's Birthday (Uriah Heep)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: favorite wah-wah songs -

1) Rainy Day, Dream Away [Hendrix]
2) Wah-Wah (George Harrison)
3) 25 or 6 to 4 (Chicago)
4) White Room (Cream)
5) Theme from Shaft (Isaac Hayes)
6) Dazed and Confused (Led Zeppelin)
7) The Magician's Birthday (Uriah Heep)
8) Cloud Nine (Temptations)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: favorite wah-wah songs -

1) Rainy Day, Dream Away [Hendrix]
2) Wah-Wah (George Harrison)
3) 25 or 6 to 4 (Chicago)
4) White Room (Cream)
5) Theme from Shaft (Isaac Hayes)
6) Dazed and Confused (Led Zeppelin)
7) The Magician's Birthday (Uriah Heep)
8) Cloud Nine (Temptations)
9)I Ain't Superstitious ( Howlin' Wolf )


----------



## Jay

SanAntone said:


> This is a silly dispute, but you are wrong about how we have been constructing these lists, for like I said, over 1,000 pages of posts. You must be pulling my leg.
> 
> You know, since it is so important to you to be an iconoclast, knock yourself out - there are other characters you can use, what about { }


It _is_ a silly dispute, though one might wonder why you felt so compelled to comment at all on so trivial a matter, let alone with snark.

Why not { }? Why not, indeed. A little too, um, _delightful_ for me, but if you're so inclined, go for it. Still preferable to ( ), though.


----------



## Jay

New theme: favorite wah-wah songs -

1) Rainy Day, Dream Away [Hendrix]
2) Wah-Wah (George Harrison)
3) 25 or 6 to 4 (Chicago)
4) White Room (Cream)
5) Theme from Shaft (Isaac Hayes)
6) Dazed and Confused (Led Zeppelin)
7) The Magician's Birthday (Uriah Heep)
8) Cloud Nine (Temptations)
9)I Ain't Superstitious ( Howlin' Wolf )
10) Voodoo Chile *(*Slight Return*)* *[*Jimi Hendrix*]*


----------



## Jay

New theme: song title matches album title -

1) Black Sabbath [Black Sabbath]


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: song title matches album title - 

1) Black Sabbath
2) Ride the Lightning


----------



## Jay

New theme: song title matches album title -

1) Black Sabbath [Black Sabbath]
2) Ride the Lightning
3) In The Wake Of Poseidon (including Libra's Theme) [King Crimson]


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: song title matches album title -

1) Black Sabbath [Black Sabbath]
2) Ride the Lightning
3) In The Wake Of Poseidon (including Libra's Theme) [King Crimson]
4) Late for the Sky (Jackson Browne)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: song title matches album title -

1) Black Sabbath [Black Sabbath]
2) Ride the Lightning
3) In The Wake Of Poseidon (including Libra's Theme) [King Crimson]
4) Late for the Sky (Jackson Browne)
5) Let It Bleed (Rolling Stones)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: song title matches album title -

1) Black Sabbath [Black Sabbath]
2) Ride the Lightning
3) In The Wake Of Poseidon (including Libra's Theme) [King Crimson]
4) Late for the Sky (Jackson Browne)
5) Let It Bleed (Rolling Stones)
6) Blue (Joni Mitchell)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: song title matches album title -

1) Black Sabbath [Black Sabbath]
2) Ride the Lightning (Metallica)
3) In The Wake Of Poseidon (including Libra's Theme) [King Crimson]
4) Late for the Sky (Jackson Browne)
5) Let It Bleed (Rolling Stones)
6) Blue (Joni Mitchell)
7) Times Up (Living Colour)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: song title matches album title -

1) Black Sabbath [Black Sabbath]
2) Ride the Lightning (Metallica)
3) In The Wake Of Poseidon (including Libra's Theme) [King Crimson]
4) Late for the Sky (Jackson Browne)
5) Let It Bleed (Rolling Stones)
6) Blue (Joni Mitchell)
7) Times Up (Living Colour)
8) Some Fantastic Place (Squeeze)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: song title matches album title -

1) Black Sabbath [Black Sabbath]
2) Ride the Lightning (Metallica)
3) In The Wake Of Poseidon (including Libra's Theme) [King Crimson]
4) Late for the Sky (Jackson Browne)
5) Let It Bleed (Rolling Stones)
6) Blue (Joni Mitchell)
7) Times Up (Living Colour)
8) Some Fantastic Place (Squeeze)
9) Close To the Edge (Yes)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: song title matches album title -

1) Black Sabbath [Black Sabbath]
2) Ride the Lightning (Metallica)
3) In The Wake Of Poseidon (including Libra's Theme) [King Crimson]
4) Late for the Sky (Jackson Browne)
5) Let It Bleed (Rolling Stones)
6) Blue (Joni Mitchell)
7) Times Up (Living Colour)
8) Some Fantastic Place (Squeeze)
9) Close To the Edge (Yes)
10) Sweet Baby James (James Taylor)

New theme: eponymous albums

1) Bob Dylan (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: eponymous albums

1) Bob Dylan (Bob Dylan)
2) Foo Fighters ( Foo Fighters)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: eponymous albums

1) Bob Dylan (Bob Dylan)
2) Foo Fighters (Foo Fighters)
3) The Beatles (The Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: eponymous albums

1) Bob Dylan (Bob Dylan)
2) Foo Fighters (Foo Fighters)
3) The Beatles (The Beatles)
4) Blur ( Blur)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: eponymous albums

1) Bob Dylan (Bob Dylan)
2) Foo Fighters (Foo Fighters)
3) The Beatles (The Beatles)
4) Blur (Blur)
5) Yes (Yes)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: eponymous albums

1) Bob Dylan (Bob Dylan)
2) Foo Fighters (Foo Fighters)
3) The Beatles (The Beatles)
4) Blur (Blur)
5) Yes (Yes)
6) The Doors ( TheDoors)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: eponymous albums

1) Bob Dylan (Bob Dylan)
2) Foo Fighters (Foo Fighters)
3) The Beatles (The Beatles)
4) Blur (Blur)
5) Yes (Yes)
6) The Doors (The Doors)
7) Led Zeppelin (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Azol

New theme: eponymous albums

1) Bob Dylan (Bob Dylan)
2) Foo Fighters (Foo Fighters)
3) The Beatles (The Beatles)
4) Blur (Blur)
5) Yes (Yes)
6) The Doors (The Doors)
7) Led Zeppelin (Led Zeppelin)
8) Eloy (Eloy)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: eponymous albums

1) Bob Dylan (Bob Dylan)
2) Foo Fighters (Foo Fighters)
3) The Beatles (The Beatles)
4) Blur (Blur)
5) Yes (Yes)
6) The Doors (The Doors)
7) Led Zeppelin (Led Zeppelin)
8) Eloy (Eloy)
9) Garbage (Garbage)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: eponymous albums

1) Bob Dylan (Bob Dylan)
2) Foo Fighters (Foo Fighters)
3) The Beatles (The Beatles)
4) Blur (Blur)
5) Yes (Yes)
6) The Doors (The Doors)
7) Led Zeppelin (Led Zeppelin)
8) Eloy (Eloy)
9) Garbage (Garbage)
10) The Allman Brothers (The Allman Brothers)

New theme anyone's choice.


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme : Johnny 

1) Bye Bye Johnny (Chuck Berry)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme : Johnny 

1) Bye Bye Johnny (Chuck Berry)
2) Johnny Rottentail (Amy Ray)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme : Johnny 

1) Bye Bye Johnny (Chuck Berry)
2) Johnny Rottentail (Amy Ray)
3) Johnny 99 ( Bruce Springsteen)


----------



## SanAntone

New in between theme : Johnny

1) Bye Bye Johnny (Chuck Berry)
2) Johnny Rottentail (Amy Ray)
3) Johnny 99 ( Bruce Springsteen)
4) Johnny B. Goode (Chuck Berry)


----------



## Jay

New in between theme : Johnny

1) Bye Bye Johnny (Chuck Berry)
2) Johnny Rottentail (Amy Ray)
3) Johnny 99 ( Bruce Springsteen)
4) Johnny B. Goode (Chuck Berry)
5) Johnny's Dead [Slapp Happy]


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme : Johnny

1) Bye Bye Johnny (Chuck Berry)
2) Johnny Rottentail (Amy Ray)
3) Johnny 99 ( Bruce Springsteen)
4) Johnny B. Goode (Chuck Berry)
5) Johnny's Dead [Slapp Happy]
6) The Ballad Of Johnny Goliath (Earl Grey)


----------



## SanAntone

New in between theme : Johnny

1) Bye Bye Johnny (Chuck Berry)
2) Johnny Rottentail (Amy Ray)
3) Johnny 99 ( Bruce Springsteen)
4) Johnny B. Goode (Chuck Berry)
5) Johnny's Dead [Slapp Happy]
6) The Ballad Of Johnny Goliath (Earl Grey)
7) Missing Ol' Johnny Cash (Willie Nelson & Merle Haggard)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme : Johnny

1) Bye Bye Johnny (Chuck Berry)
2) Johnny Rottentail (Amy Ray)
3) Johnny 99 ( Bruce Springsteen)
4) Johnny B. Goode (Chuck Berry)
5) Johnny's Dead [Slapp Happy]
6) The Ballad Of Johnny Goliath (Earl Grey)
7) Missing Ol' Johnny Cash (Willie Nelson & Merle Haggard)
8) Johnny Moon (Heart)


----------



## Jay

New in between theme : Johnny

1) Bye Bye Johnny (Chuck Berry)
2) Johnny Rottentail (Amy Ray)
3) Johnny 99 ( Bruce Springsteen)
4) Johnny B. Goode (Chuck Berry)
5) Johnny's Dead [Slapp Happy]
6) The Ballad Of Johnny Goliath (Earl Grey)
7) Missing Ol' Johnny Cash (Willie Nelson & Merle Haggard)
8) Johnny Moon (Heart)
9) Johnny Thunder [Kinks]


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme : Johnny

1) Bye Bye Johnny (Chuck Berry)
2) Johnny Rottentail (Amy Ray)
3) Johnny 99 ( Bruce Springsteen)
4) Johnny B. Goode (Chuck Berry)
5) Johnny's Dead [Slapp Happy]
6) The Ballad Of Johnny Goliath (Earl Grey)
7) Missing Ol' Johnny Cash (Willie Nelson & Merle Haggard)
8) Johnny Moon (Heart)
9) Johnny Thunder [Kinks] 
10) Johnny Run Away ( Tones and I)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme : Frank, either in the title, or the artist.

1) Frankenstein (Edgar Winter Group)


----------



## Jay

New in between theme : Frank, either in the title, or the artist.

1) Frankenstein (Edgar Winter Group)
2) Blank Frank [Eno]


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme : Frank, either in the title, or the artist.

1) Frankenstein (Edgar Winter Group)
2) Blank Frank [Eno]
3) Frankie ( Connie Francis)


----------



## SanAntone

New in between theme : Frank, either in the title, or the artist.

1) Frankenstein (Edgar Winter Group)
2) Blank Frank [Eno]
3) Frankie ( Connie Francis)
4) Frankie and Johnnie (Traditional)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme : Frank, either in the title, or the artist.

1) Frankenstein (Edgar Winter Group)
2) Blank Frank [Eno]
3) Frankie ( Connie Francis)
4) Frankie and Johnnie (Traditional)
5) Respect (Aretha _*Frank*_lin)


----------



## Jay

New in between theme : Frank, either in the title, or the artist.

1) Frankenstein (Edgar Winter Group)
2) Blank Frank [Eno]
3) Frankie ( Connie Francis)
4) Frankie and Johnnie (Traditional)
5) Respect (Aretha Franklin)
6) Frankie's Man, Johnny [Johnny Cash]


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme : Frank, either in the title, or the artist.

1) Frankenstein (Edgar Winter Group)
2) Blank Frank [Eno]
3) Frankie ( Connie Francis)
4) Frankie and Johnnie (Traditional)
5) Respect (Aretha Franklin)
6) Frankie's Man, Johnny [Johnny Cash]
7) So Long, Frank Lloyd Wright ( Simon & Garfunkel)


----------



## SanAntone

New in between theme : Frank, either in the title, or the artist.

1) Frankenstein (Edgar Winter Group)
2) Blank Frank [Eno]
3) Frankie (Connie Francis)
4) Frankie and Johnnie (Traditional)
5) Respect (Aretha Franklin)
6) Frankie's Man, Johnny [Johnny Cash]
7) So Long, Frank Lloyd Wright (Simon & Garfunkel)
8) The Ballad of Frankie Lee and Judas Priest (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme : Frank, either in the title, or the artist.

1) Frankenstein (Edgar Winter Group)
2) Blank Frank [Eno]
3) Frankie (Connie Francis)
4) Frankie and Johnnie (Traditional)
5) Respect (Aretha Franklin)
6) Frankie's Man, Johnny [Johnny Cash]
7) So Long, Frank Lloyd Wright (Simon & Garfunkel)
8) The Ballad of Frankie Lee and Judas Priest (Bob Dylan)
9) Dirty Frank ( Pearl Jam)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme : Frank, either in the title, or the artist.

1) Frankenstein (Edgar Winter Group)
2) Blank Frank [Eno]
3) Frankie (Connie Francis)
4) Frankie and Johnnie (Traditional)
5) Respect (Aretha Franklin)
6) Frankie's Man, Johnny [Johnny Cash]
7) So Long, Frank Lloyd Wright (Simon & Garfunkel)
8) The Ballad of Frankie Lee and Judas Priest (Bob Dylan)
9) Dirty Frank ( Pearl Jam)
10) Frank (Squeeze)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme : money in the title

1) Did You Steal My Money (The Who)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme : money in the title

1) Did You Steal My Money (The Who)
2) Easy Money (Bruce Springsteen)


----------



## SanAntone

New in between theme : money in the title

1) Did You Steal My Money (The Who)
2) Easy Money (Bruce Springsteen)
3) Money for Nothing (Dire Straits)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme : money in the title

1) Did You Steal My Money (The Who)
2) Easy Money (Bruce Springsteen)
3) Money for Nothing (Dire Straits)
4) Money, Money, Money (Abba )


----------



## Jay

New in between theme : money in the title

1) Did You Steal My Money (The Who)
2) Easy Money (Bruce Springsteen)
3) Money for Nothing (Dire Straits)
4) Money, Money, Money (Abba )
5) Lawyers, Guns, and Money [Warren Zevon]


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme : money in the title

1) Did You Steal My Money (The Who)
2) Easy Money (Bruce Springsteen)
3) Money for Nothing (Dire Straits)
4) Money, Money, Money (Abba )
5) Lawyers, Guns, and Money [Warren Zevon]
6) She Works Hard For The Money ( Donna Summer)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme : money in the title

1) Did You Steal My Money (The Who)
2) Easy Money (Bruce Springsteen)
3) Money for Nothing (Dire Straits)
4) Money, Money, Money (Abba )
5) Lawyers, Guns, and Money [Warren Zevon]
6) She Works Hard For The Money ( Donna Summer)
7) Money (Pink Floyd)


----------



## SanAntone

New in between theme : money in the title

1) Did You Steal My Money (The Who)
2) Easy Money (Bruce Springsteen)
3) Money for Nothing (Dire Straits)
4) Money, Money, Money (Abba )
5) Lawyers, Guns, and Money [Warren Zevon]
6) She Works Hard For The Money ( Donna Summer)
7) Money (Pink Floyd)
8) Money Machine (James Taylor)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme : money in the title

1) Did You Steal My Money (The Who)
2) Easy Money (Bruce Springsteen)
3) Money for Nothing (Dire Straits)
4) Money, Money, Money (Abba )
5) Lawyers, Guns, and Money [Warren Zevon]
6) She Works Hard For The Money ( Donna Summer)
7) Money (Pink Floyd)
8) Money Machine (James Taylor)
9) For the Love of Money (O'Jays)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme : money in the title

1) Did You Steal My Money (The Who)
2) Easy Money (Bruce Springsteen)
3) Money for Nothing (Dire Straits)
4) Money, Money, Money (Abba )
5) Lawyers, Guns, and Money [Warren Zevon]
6) She Works Hard For The Money ( Donna Summer)
7) Money (Pink Floyd)
8) Money Machine (James Taylor)
9) For the Love of Money (O'Jays)
10)Gonna Make My Own Money ( Deap Vally)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme : being broke, broke down, or busted

1) Broke Down and Busted (Todd Rundgren)


----------



## SanAntone

New in between theme : being broke, broke down, or busted

1) Broke Down and Busted (Todd Rundgren)
2) I'm Busted (Ray Charles)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme : being broke, broke down, or busted

1) Broke Down and Busted (Todd Rundgren)
2) I'm Busted (Ray Charles)
3) Busted (Cheap Trick)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme : being broke, broke down, or busted

1) Broke Down and Busted (Todd Rundgren)
2) I'm Busted (Ray Charles)
3) Busted (Cheap Trick)
4) When the Tigers Broke Free (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme : being broke, broke down, or busted

1) Broke Down and Busted (Todd Rundgren)
2) I'm Busted (Ray Charles)
3) Busted (Cheap Trick)
4) When the Tigers Broke Free (Pink Floyd)
5) Busted, Disgusted or Dead ( Leslie West)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme : being broke, broke down, or busted

1) Broke Down and Busted (Todd Rundgren)
2) I'm Busted (Ray Charles)
3) Busted (Cheap Trick)
4) When the Tigers Broke Free (Pink Floyd)
5) Busted, Disgusted or Dead ( Leslie West) 
6) How Can You Mend a Broken Heart (Bee Gees)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme : being broke, broke down, or busted

1) Broke Down and Busted (Todd Rundgren)
2) I'm Busted (Ray Charles)
3) Busted (Cheap Trick)
4) When the Tigers Broke Free (Pink Floyd)
5) Busted, Disgusted or Dead ( Leslie West)
6) How Can You Mend a Broken Heart (Bee Gees)
7) Broke Down Piece of Man (Southside Johnny and the Asbury Jukes)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme : being broke, broke down, or busted

1) Broke Down and Busted (Todd Rundgren)
2) I'm Busted (Ray Charles)
3) Busted (Cheap Trick)
4) When the Tigers Broke Free (Pink Floyd)
5) Busted, Disgusted or Dead ( Leslie West)
6) How Can You Mend a Broken Heart (Bee Gees)
7) Broke Down Piece of Man (Southside Johnny and the Asbury Jukes)
8) Busted and Blue ( Gorillaz)


----------



## Jay

New in between theme : being broke, broke down, or busted

1) Broke Down and Busted (Todd Rundgren)
2) I'm Busted (Ray Charles)
3) Busted (Cheap Trick)
4) When the Tigers Broke Free (Pink Floyd)
5) Busted, Disgusted or Dead ( Leslie West)
6) How Can You Mend a Broken Heart (Bee Gees)
7) Broke Down Piece of Man (Southside Johnny and the Asbury Jukes)
8) Busted and Blue ( Gorillaz)
9) Broke and Hungry [Skip James]


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme : being broke, broke down, or busted

1) Broke Down and Busted (Todd Rundgren)
2) I'm Busted (Ray Charles)
3) Busted (Cheap Trick)
4) When the Tigers Broke Free (Pink Floyd)
5) Busted, Disgusted or Dead ( Leslie West)
6) How Can You Mend a Broken Heart (Bee Gees)
7) Broke Down Piece of Man (Southside Johnny and the Asbury Jukes)
8) Busted and Blue ( Gorillaz)
9) Broke and Hungry [Skip James]
10) Broke 'N' Brokenhearted ( Def Leppard)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: songs about a wedding


1) Chapel Of Love (The Dixie Cups)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: songs about a wedding


1) Chapel Of Love (The Dixie Cups)
2) The Worst That Could Happen (The 5th Dimension)


----------



## Jay

New in between theme: songs about a wedding

1) Chapel Of Love (The Dixie Cups)
2) The Worst That Could Happen (The 5th Dimension)
3) Wedding Bell Blues [Laura Nyro]


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme: songs about a wedding

1) Chapel Of Love (The Dixie Cups)
2) The Worst That Could Happen (The 5th Dimension)
3) Wedding Bell Blues [Laura Nyro]
4) The Wedding List (Kate Bush)


----------



## SanAntone

New in between theme: songs about a wedding

1) Chapel Of Love (The Dixie Cups)
2) The Worst That Could Happen (The 5th Dimension)
3) Wedding Bell Blues [Laura Nyro]
4) The Wedding List (Kate Bush) 
5) Wedding Song (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: songs about a wedding

1) Chapel Of Love (The Dixie Cups)
2) The Worst That Could Happen (The 5th Dimension)
3) Wedding Bell Blues [Laura Nyro]
4) The Wedding List (Kate Bush) 
5) Wedding Song (Bob Dylan)
6) Wedding in Berlin ( Pet Shop Boys)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: songs about a wedding

1) Chapel Of Love (The Dixie Cups)
2) The Worst That Could Happen (The 5th Dimension)
3) Wedding Bell Blues [Laura Nyro]
4) The Wedding List (Kate Bush) 
5) Wedding Song (Bob Dylan)
6) Wedding in Berlin (Pet Shop Boys)
7) We Got Married (Paul McCartney)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: songs about a wedding

1) Chapel Of Love (The Dixie Cups)
2) The Worst That Could Happen (The 5th Dimension)
3) Wedding Bell Blues [Laura Nyro]
4) The Wedding List (Kate Bush) 
5) Wedding Song (Bob Dylan)
6) Wedding in Berlin (Pet Shop Boys)
7) We Got Married (Paul McCartney)
8) Wedding Day (Seal)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme: songs about a wedding

1) Chapel Of Love (The Dixie Cups)
2) The Worst That Could Happen (The 5th Dimension)
3) Wedding Bell Blues [Laura Nyro]
4) The Wedding List (Kate Bush)
5) Wedding Song (Bob Dylan)
6) Wedding in Berlin (Pet Shop Boys)
7) We Got Married (Paul McCartney)
8) Wedding Day (Seal)
9) Kiss the Bride (Elton John)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: songs about a wedding

1) Chapel Of Love (The Dixie Cups)
2) The Worst That Could Happen (The 5th Dimension)
3) Wedding Bell Blues [Laura Nyro]
4) The Wedding List (Kate Bush)
5) Wedding Song (Bob Dylan)
6) Wedding in Berlin (Pet Shop Boys)
7) We Got Married (Paul McCartney)
8) Wedding Day (Seal)
9) Kiss the Bride (Elton John)
10) Get Me To The Church On Time ( Stanley Holloway)

Theme up for anyone .


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: Songs where the title is not mentioned in the lyrics

1) Tomorrow Never Knows (The Beatles)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New in between theme: Songs where the title is not mentioned in the lyrics

1) Tomorrow Never Knows (The Beatles)
2) Tom Traubert's Blues (Tom Waits)


----------



## Jay

New in between theme: Songs where the title is not mentioned in the lyrics

1) Tomorrow Never Knows (The Beatles)
2) Tom Traubert's Blues (Tom Waits)
3) Let's Eat (Real Soon) [Hatfield & the North]


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme: Songs where the title is not mentioned in the lyrics

1) Tomorrow Never Knows (The Beatles)
2) Tom Traubert's Blues (Tom Waits)
3) Let's Eat (Real Soon) [Hatfield & the North]
4) Bohemian Rhapsody (Queen)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: Songs where the title is not mentioned in the lyrics

1) Tomorrow Never Knows (The Beatles)
2) Tom Traubert's Blues (Tom Waits)
3) Let's Eat (Real Soon) [Hatfield & the North]
4) Bohemian Rhapsody (Queen)
5) Rainy Day Women #12 & 35 (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Songs where the title is not mentioned in the lyrics

1) Tomorrow Never Knows (The Beatles)
2) Tom Traubert's Blues (Tom Waits)
3) Let's Eat (Real Soon) [Hatfield & the North]
4) Bohemian Rhapsody (Queen)
5) Rainy Day Women #12 & 35 (Bob Dylan)
6) Unchained Melody (Righteous Brothers )


----------



## Jay

New in between theme: Songs where the title is not mentioned in the lyrics

1) Tomorrow Never Knows (The Beatles)
2) Tom Traubert's Blues (Tom Waits)
3) Let's Eat (Real Soon) [Hatfield & the North]
4) Bohemian Rhapsody (Queen)
5) Rainy Day Women #12 & 35 (Bob Dylan)
6) Unchained Melody (Righteous Brothers )
7) On Suicide [Art Bears]


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Songs where the title is not mentioned in the lyrics

1) Tomorrow Never Knows (The Beatles)
2) Tom Traubert's Blues (Tom Waits)
3) Let's Eat (Real Soon) [Hatfield & the North]
4) Bohemian Rhapsody (Queen)
5) Rainy Day Women #12 & 35 (Bob Dylan)
6) Unchained Melody (Righteous Brothers )
7) On Suicide [Art Bears]
8) Viva La Vida (Coldplay)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: Songs where the title is not mentioned in the lyrics

1) Tomorrow Never Knows (The Beatles)
2) Tom Traubert's Blues (Tom Waits)
3) Let's Eat (Real Soon) [Hatfield & the North]
4) Bohemian Rhapsody (Queen)
5) Rainy Day Women #12 & 35 (Bob Dylan)
6) Unchained Melody (Righteous Brothers )
7) On Suicide [Art Bears]
8) Viva La Vida (Coldplay)
9) A Day in the Life (Beatles)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme: Songs where the title is not mentioned in the lyrics

1) Tomorrow Never Knows (The Beatles)
2) Tom Traubert's Blues (Tom Waits)
3) Let's Eat (Real Soon) [Hatfield & the North]
4) Bohemian Rhapsody (Queen)
5) Rainy Day Women #12 & 35 (Bob Dylan)
6) Unchained Melody (Righteous Brothers )
7) On Suicide [Art Bears]
8) Viva La Vida (Coldplay)
9) A Day in the Life (Beatles)
10) Estonia (Marillion)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme: Songs where someone is counting or there is a countdown:

1) A Matter of Trust (Billy Joel)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: Songs where someone is counting or there is a countdown:

1) A Matter of Trust (Billy Joel)
2) A Day in the Life (Beatles)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New in between theme: Songs where someone is counting or there is a countdown:

1) A Matter of Trust (Billy Joel)
2) A Day in the Life (Beatles)
3) Countdown To Extinction (Megadeth)


----------



## Open Book

New in between theme: Songs where someone is counting or there is a countdown:

1) A Matter of Trust (Billy Joel)
2) A Day in the Life (Beatles)
3) Countdown To Extinction (Megadeth)
4) Space Oddity (David Bowie)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme: Songs where someone is counting or there is a countdown:

1) A Matter of Trust (Billy Joel)
2) A Day in the Life (Beatles)
3) Countdown To Extinction (Megadeth)
4) Space Oddity (David Bowie)
5) All Together Now (The Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Songs where someone is counting or there is a countdown:

1) A Matter of Trust (Billy Joel)
2) A Day in the Life (Beatles)
3) Countdown To Extinction (Megadeth)
4) Space Oddity (David Bowie)
5) All Together Now (The Beatles)
6) The Final Countdown (Europe)


----------



## SanAntone

New in between theme: Songs where someone is counting or there is a countdown:

1) A Matter of Trust (Billy Joel)
2) A Day in the Life (Beatles)
3) Countdown To Extinction (Megadeth)
4) Space Oddity (David Bowie)
5) All Together Now (The Beatles)
6) The Final Countdown (Europe)
7) Heartaches BY the Number (Ray Price)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: Songs where someone is counting or there is a countdown:

1) A Matter of Trust (Billy Joel)
2) A Day in the Life (Beatles)
3) Countdown To Extinction (Megadeth)
4) Space Oddity (David Bowie)
5) All Together Now (The Beatles)
6) The Final Countdown (Europe)
7) Heartaches BY the Number (Ray Price)
8) In the Year 2525 ( Zager and Evens )


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme: Songs where someone is counting or there is a countdown:

1) A Matter of Trust (Billy Joel)
2) A Day in the Life (Beatles)
3) Countdown To Extinction (Megadeth)
4) Space Oddity (David Bowie)
5) All Together Now (The Beatles)
6) The Final Countdown (Europe)
7) Heartaches BY the Number (Ray Price)
8) In the Year 2525 ( Zager and Evens)
9) You Never Give Me Your Money (Beatles)

_One Two Three Four Five Six Seven All good children go to heaven
One Two Three Four Five Six Seven All good children go to heaven
_


----------



## Jay

New in between theme: Songs where someone is counting or there is a countdown:

1) A Matter of Trust (Billy Joel)
2) A Day in the Life (Beatles)
3) Countdown To Extinction (Megadeth)
4) Space Oddity (David Bowie)
5) All Together Now (The Beatles)
6) The Final Countdown (Europe)
7) Heartaches BY the Number (Ray Price)
8) In the Year 2525 ( Zager and Evens)
9) You Never Give Me Your Money (Beatles)
10) 5-4-3-2-1 [Manfred Mann]


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme : Silence 

1) You Kill Me With Silence (Duran Duran)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme : Silence

1) You Kill Me With Silence (Duran Duran)
2) Silent All These Years (Tori Amos)


----------



## Jay

New in between theme : Silence

1) You Kill Me With Silence (Duran Duran)
2) Silent All These Years (Tori Amos)
3) The Sound of Silence [S&G]


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme : Silence

1) You Kill Me With Silence (Duran Duran)
2) Silent All These Years (Tori Amos)
3) The Sound of Silence [S&G]
4) Sons of the Silent Age (David Bowie)


----------



## SanAntone

New in between theme : Silence

1) You Kill Me With Silence (Duran Duran)
2) Silent All These Years (Tori Amos)
3) The Sound of Silence [S&G]
4) Sons of the Silent Age (David Bowie)
5) In a Silent Way/It's About That Time (Miles Davis)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme : Silence

1) You Kill Me With Silence (Duran Duran)
2) Silent All These Years (Tori Amos)
3) The Sound of Silence [S&G]
4) Sons of the Silent Age (David Bowie)
5) In a Silent Way/It's About That Time (Miles Davis)
6) Silent E (Tom Lehrer)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme : Silence

1) You Kill Me With Silence (Duran Duran)
2) Silent All These Years (Tori Amos)
3) The Sound of Silence [S&G]
4) Sons of the Silent Age (David Bowie)
5) In a Silent Way/It's About That Time (Miles Davis)
6) Silent E (Tom Lehrer)
7) Silence is Golden (The Tremeloes )


----------



## Jay

New in between theme : Silence

1) You Kill Me With Silence (Duran Duran)
2) Silent All These Years (Tori Amos)
3) The Sound of Silence [S&G]
4) Sons of the Silent Age (David Bowie)
5) In a Silent Way/It's About That Time (Miles Davis)
6) Silent E (Tom Lehrer)
7) Silence is Golden (The Tremeloes )
8) Silent Feet [Eberhard Weber]


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme : Silence

1) You Kill Me With Silence (Duran Duran)
2) Silent All These Years (Tori Amos)
3) The Sound of Silence [S&G]
4) Sons of the Silent Age (David Bowie)
5) In a Silent Way/It's About That Time (Miles Davis)
6) Silent E (Tom Lehrer)
7) Silence is Golden (The Tremeloes )
8) Silent Feet [Eberhard Weber]
9) Enjoy The Silence ( Depeche Mode)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme : Silence

1) You Kill Me With Silence (Duran Duran)
2) Silent All These Years (Tori Amos)
3) The Sound of Silence [S&G]
4) Sons of the Silent Age (David Bowie)
5) In a Silent Way/It's About That Time (Miles Davis)
6) Silent E (Tom Lehrer)
7) Silence is Golden (The Tremeloes )
8) Silent Weekend (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Rogerx

cougarjuno said:


> New in between theme : Silence
> 
> 1) You Kill Me With Silence (Duran Duran)
> 2) Silent All These Years (Tori Amos)
> 3) The Sound of Silence [S&G]
> 4) Sons of the Silent Age (David Bowie)
> 5) In a Silent Way/It's About That Time (Miles Davis)
> 6) Silent E (Tom Lehrer)
> 7) Silence is Golden (The Tremeloes )
> 8) Silent Weekend (Bob Dylan)
> 9) Enjoy The Silence ( Depeche Mode)
> 10) 8) Silent Weekend (Bob Dylan) corrected list


----------



## pianozach

_corrected list_

New in between theme : Silence

1) You Kill Me With Silence (Duran Duran)
2) Silent All These Years (Tori Amos)
3) The Sound of Silence [S&G]
4) Sons of the Silent Age (David Bowie)
5) In a Silent Way/It's About That Time (Miles Davis)
6) Silent E (Tom Lehrer)
7) Silence is Golden (The Tremeloes )
8) Silent Weekend (Bob Dylan)
9) Enjoy The Silence (Depeche Mode)
10) Silent Talking (Yes)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme : Yelling, shouting, and screaming in a song, not in the title

1) Well Well Well (John Lennon)


----------



## Jay

pianozach said:


> _corrected list_


Not quite........


----------



## pianozach

Jay said:


> Not quite........


Quite right. I didn't go back far enough.

*RogerX* miscorrected _your_ entry, making it look as though there were duplicate entries. Apologies.

_re-re-corrected list_

New in between theme : Silence

1) You Kill Me With Silence (Duran Duran)
2) Silent All These Years (Tori Amos)
3) The Sound of Silence [S&G]
4) Sons of the Silent Age (David Bowie)
5) In a Silent Way/It's About That Time (Miles Davis)
6) Silent E (Tom Lehrer)
7) Silence is Golden (The Tremeloes )
8) Silent Feet [Eberhard Weber]
9) Enjoy The Silence (Depeche Mode)
10) Silent Weekend (Bob Dylan)
11) Silent Talking (Yes)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme : Yelling, shouting, and screaming in a song, not in the title

1) Well Well Well (John Lennon)


----------



## Jay

New in between theme : Yelling, shouting, and screaming in a song, not in the title

1) Well Well Well (John Lennon)
2) Won't Get Fooled Again [The Who]


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme : Yelling, shouting, and screaming in a song, not in the title

1) Well Well Well (John Lennon)
2) Won't Get Fooled Again [The Who]
3) Gonna Raise Hell (Cheap Trick)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New in between theme : Yelling, shouting, and screaming in a song, not in the title

1) Well Well Well (John Lennon)
2) Won't Get Fooled Again [The Who]
3) Gonna Raise Hell (Cheap Trick)
4) Deathcrush (Mayhem)


----------



## Jay

New in between theme : Yelling, shouting, and screaming in a song, not in the title

1) Well Well Well (John Lennon)
2) Won't Get Fooled Again [The Who]
3) Gonna Raise Hell (Cheap Trick)
4) Deathcrush (Mayhem)
5) The Soft Parade [Doors]


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme : Yelling, shouting, and screaming in a song, not in the title

1) Well Well Well (John Lennon)
2) Won't Get Fooled Again [The Who]
3) Gonna Raise Hell (Cheap Trick)
4) Deathcrush (Mayhem)
5) The Soft Parade [Doors]
6) Child In Time (Deep Purple )


----------



## Jay

New in between theme : Yelling, shouting, and screaming in a song, not in the title

1) Well Well Well (John Lennon)
2) Won't Get Fooled Again [The Who]
3) Gonna Raise Hell (Cheap Trick)
4) Deathcrush (Mayhem)
5) The Soft Parade [Doors]
6) Child In Time (Deep Purple )
7) Man-Erg [VdGG]


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme : Yelling, shouting, and screaming in a song, not in the title

1) Well Well Well (John Lennon)
2) Won't Get Fooled Again [The Who]
3) Gonna Raise Hell (Cheap Trick)
4) Deathcrush (Mayhem)
5) The Soft Parade [Doors]
6) Child In Time (Deep Purple )
7) Man-Erg [VdGG]
8) Land of 1000 Dances ( Wilson Pickett.)


----------



## pianozach

New in between theme : Yelling, shouting, and screaming in a song, not in the title

1) Well Well Well (John Lennon)
2) Won't Get Fooled Again [The Who]
3) Gonna Raise Hell (Cheap Trick)
4) Deathcrush (Mayhem)
5) The Soft Parade [Doors]
6) Child In Time (Deep Purple)
7) Man-Erg [VdGG]
8) Land of 1000 Dances (Wilson Pickett)
9) Another Brick In the Wall, Part 2 (Pink Floyd)

_"If you don't eat yer meat, you can't have any pudding! 
How can you have any pudding if you don't eat yer meat!?!?"_


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme : Yelling, shouting, and screaming in a song, not in the title

1) Well Well Well (John Lennon)
2) Won't Get Fooled Again [The Who]
3) Gonna Raise Hell (Cheap Trick)
4) Deathcrush (Mayhem)
5) The Soft Parade [Doors]
6) Child In Time (Deep Purple)
7) Man-Erg [VdGG]
8) Land of 1000 Dances (Wilson Pickett)
9) Another Brick In the Wall, Part 2 (Pink Floyd)
10) London Calling (The Clash)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme : Yelling, shouting, and screaming in a song, not in the title

1) Well Well Well (John Lennon)
2) Won't Get Fooled Again [The Who]
3) Gonna Raise Hell (Cheap Trick)
4) Deathcrush (Mayhem)
5) The Soft Parade [Doors]
6) Child In Time (Deep Purple)
7) Man-Erg [VdGG]
8) Land of 1000 Dances (Wilson Pickett)
9) Another Brick In the Wall, Part 2 (Pink Floyd)
10) Don't Stop Believin'(Journey)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme All about revenge, title not excluded

1)I'll Get Even with You ( Foreigner)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme All about revenge, title not excluded

1) I'll Get Even with You ( Foreigner)
2) You're Gonna Get What's Coming (Robert Palmer)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme All about revenge, title not excluded

1) I'll Get Even with You ( Foreigner)
2) You're Gonna Get What's Coming (Robert Palmer)
3) Don't Get Mad, Get Even ( Aerosmith )


----------



## SanAntone

New in between theme All about revenge, title not excluded

1) I'll Get Even with You (Foreigner)
2) You're Gonna Get What's Coming (Robert Palmer)
3) Don't Get Mad, Get Even (Aerosmith)
4) Goodbye Earl (Dixie Chicks)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme All about revenge, title not excluded

1) I'll Get Even with You (Foreigner)
2) You're Gonna Get What's Coming (Robert Palmer)
3) Don't Get Mad, Get Even (Aerosmith)
4) Goodbye Earl (Dixie Chicks)
5) (Sweet Revenge) Motörhead.


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme All about revenge, title not excluded

1) I'll Get Even with You (Foreigner)
2) You're Gonna Get What's Coming (Robert Palmer)
3) Don't Get Mad, Get Even (Aerosmith)
4) Goodbye Earl (Dixie Chicks)
5) (Sweet Revenge) Motörhead
6) The Sheriff (Emerson, Lake and Palmer)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New in between theme All about revenge, title not excluded

1) I'll Get Even with You (Foreigner)
2) You're Gonna Get What's Coming (Robert Palmer)
3) Don't Get Mad, Get Even (Aerosmith)
4) Goodbye Earl (Dixie Chicks)
5) (Sweet Revenge) Motörhead
6) The Sheriff (Emerson, Lake and Palmer)
7) Revenga (SOAD)


----------



## SanAntone

New in between theme All about revenge, title not excluded

1) I'll Get Even with You (Foreigner)
2) You're Gonna Get What's Coming (Robert Palmer)
3) Don't Get Mad, Get Even (Aerosmith)
4) Goodbye Earl (Dixie Chicks)
5) (Sweet Revenge) Motörhead
6) The Sheriff (Emerson, Lake and Palmer)
7) Coward Of The County (Kenny Rogers)


----------



## Jay

New in between theme All about revenge, title not excluded

1) I'll Get Even with You (Foreigner)
2) You're Gonna Get What's Coming (Robert Palmer)
3) Don't Get Mad, Get Even (Aerosmith)
4) Goodbye Earl (Dixie Chicks)
5) (Sweet Revenge) Motörhead
6) The Sheriff (Emerson, Lake and Palmer)
7) Coward Of The County (Kenny Rogers)
8) A Boy Named Sue [Johnny Cash]


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme All about revenge, title not excluded

1) I'll Get Even with You (Foreigner)
2) You're Gonna Get What's Coming (Robert Palmer)
3) Don't Get Mad, Get Even (Aerosmith)
4) Goodbye Earl (Dixie Chicks)
5) (Sweet Revenge) Motörhead
6) The Sheriff (Emerson, Lake and Palmer)
7) Coward Of The County (Kenny Rogers)
8) A Boy Named Sue [Johnny Cash]
9) Renegade (Styx)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New in between theme All about revenge, title not excluded

1) I'll Get Even with You (Foreigner)
2) You're Gonna Get What's Coming (Robert Palmer)
3) Don't Get Mad, Get Even (Aerosmith)
4) Goodbye Earl (Dixie Chicks)
5) (Sweet Revenge) Motörhead
6) The Sheriff (Emerson, Lake and Palmer)
7) Coward Of The County (Kenny Rogers)
8) A Boy Named Sue [Johnny Cash]
9) Renegade (Styx)
10) Our Revenge (Paula Cole)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New in between theme: grass (in title or lyrics)

1) Green Grass And High Tides (Outlaws)


----------



## SanAntone

New in between theme: grass (in title or lyrics)

1) Green Grass And High Tides (Outlaws) 
2) Green, Green Grass of Home (Tom Jones)


----------



## Open Book

New in between theme: grass (in title or lyrics)

1) Green Grass And High Tides (Outlaws)
2) Green, Green Grass of Home (Tom Jones)
3) Grass (XTC)


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: grass (in title or lyrics)

1) Green Grass And High Tides (Outlaws)
2) Green, Green Grass of Home (Tom Jones)
3) Grass (XTC)
4) The Grass Is Blue ( Dolly Parton)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New in between theme: grass (in title or lyrics)

1) Green Grass And High Tides (Outlaws)
2) Green, Green Grass of Home (Tom Jones)
3) Grass (XTC)
4) The Grass Is Blue ( Dolly Parton)
5) Gator Country (Molly Hatchet)

_They got green grass and they got high tides and it sure looks good to me _


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: grass (in title or lyrics)

1) Green Grass And High Tides (Outlaws)
2) Green, Green Grass of Home (Tom Jones)
3) Grass (XTC)
4) The Grass Is Blue ( Dolly Parton)
5) Gator Country (Molly Hatchet)
6) Where The Green Grass Grows ( Tim McGraw)


----------



## Jay

New in between theme: grass (in title or lyrics)

1) Green Grass And High Tides (Outlaws)
2) Green, Green Grass of Home (Tom Jones)
3) Grass (XTC)
4) The Grass Is Blue ( Dolly Parton)
5) Gator Country (Molly Hatchet)
6) Where The Green Grass Grows ( Tim McGraw)
7) Don't Step On the Grass, Sam [Steppenwolf]


----------



## Rogerx

New in between theme: grass (in title or lyrics)

1) Green Grass And High Tides (Outlaws)
2) Green, Green Grass of Home (Tom Jones)
3) Grass (XTC)
4) The Grass Is Blue ( Dolly Parton)
5) Gator Country (Molly Hatchet)
6) Where The Green Grass Grows ( Tim McGraw)
7) Don't Step On the Grass, Sam [Steppenwolf]
8) As Long as the Grass Shall Grow ( Johnny Cash)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New in between theme: grass (in title or lyrics)

1) Green Grass And High Tides (Outlaws)
2) Green, Green Grass of Home (Tom Jones)
3) Grass (XTC)
4) The Grass Is Blue ( Dolly Parton)
5) Gator Country (Molly Hatchet)
6) Where The Green Grass Grows ( Tim McGraw)
7) Don't Step On the Grass, Sam [Steppenwolf]
8) As Long as the Grass Shall Grow ( Johnny Cash)
9) Splendor in the Grass (Percy Faith)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in between theme: grass (in title or lyrics)

1) Green Grass And High Tides (Outlaws)
2) Green, Green Grass of Home (Tom Jones)
3) Grass (XTC)
4) The Grass Is Blue ( Dolly Parton)
5) Gator Country (Molly Hatchet)
6) Where The Green Grass Grows ( Tim McGraw)
7) Don't Step On the Grass, Sam [Steppenwolf]
8) As Long as the Grass Shall Grow ( Johnny Cash)
9) Splendor in the Grass (Percy Faith)
10) Buffalo Grass (Todd Rundgren)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Hey...I got "run over" on the last theme! I'm offended, buy me a beer


----------



## Starving Wolf

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Hey...I got "run over" on the last theme! I'm offended, buy me a beer


Sorry, but the best we can do is create an appropriate new theme for you.


----------



## Starving Wolf

New in-between theme: songs about drinking alcohol or buying someone a drink.

1) One For The Road (Frank Sinatra)


----------



## pianozach

New in-between theme: songs about drinking alcohol or buying someone a drink.

1) One For The Road (Frank Sinatra)
2) Hey Bartender (The Blues Brothers)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New in-between theme: songs about drinking alcohol or buying someone a drink.

1) One For The Road (Frank Sinatra)
2) Hey Bartender (The Blues Brothers)
3) Bourbon Nightmare (Entombed AD)


----------



## SanAntone

New in-between theme: songs about drinking alcohol or buying someone a drink.

1) One For The Road (Frank Sinatra)
2) Hey Bartender (The Blues Brothers)
3) Bourbon Nightmare (Entombed AD)
4) There Stands the Glass (Webb Pierce)


----------



## cougarjuno

New in-between theme: songs about drinking alcohol or buying someone a drink.

1) One For The Road (Frank Sinatra)
2) Hey Bartender (The Blues Brothers)
3) Bourbon Nightmare (Entombed AD)
4) There Stands the Glass (Webb Pierce)
5) One Bourbon, One Scotch, One Beer (George Thorogood and the Destroyers)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: songs about drinking alcohol or buying someone a drink.

1) One For The Road (Frank Sinatra)
2) Hey Bartender (The Blues Brothers)
3) Bourbon Nightmare (Entombed AD)
4) There Stands the Glass (Webb Pierce)
5) One Bourbon, One Scotch, One Beer (George Thorogood and the Destroyers)
6) The Drinking Song ( Rod Stewart)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New in-between theme: songs about drinking alcohol or buying someone a drink.

1) One For The Road (Frank Sinatra)
2) Hey Bartender (The Blues Brothers)
3) Bourbon Nightmare (Entombed AD)
4) There Stands the Glass (Webb Pierce)
5) One Bourbon, One Scotch, One Beer (George Thorogood and the Destroyers)
6) The Drinking Song ( Rod Stewart)
7) Picasso's Last Words (Paul McCartney and Wings)


----------



## Rogerx

New in-between theme: songs about drinking alcohol or buying someone a drink.

1) One For The Road (Frank Sinatra)
2) Hey Bartender (The Blues Brothers)
3) Bourbon Nightmare (Entombed AD)
4) There Stands the Glass (Webb Pierce)
5) One Bourbon, One Scotch, One Beer (George Thorogood and the Destroyers)
6) The Drinking Song ( Rod Stewart)
7) Picasso's Last Words (Paul McCartney and Wings)
8) Steel Guitar And A Glass Of Wine (Paul Anka )


----------



## Starving Wolf

New in-between theme: songs about drinking alcohol or buying someone a drink.

1) One For The Road (Frank Sinatra)
2) Hey Bartender (The Blues Brothers)
3) Bourbon Nightmare (Entombed AD)
4) There Stands the Glass (Webb Pierce)
5) One Bourbon, One Scotch, One Beer (George Thorogood and the Destroyers)
6) The Drinking Song ( Rod Stewart)
7) Picasso's Last Words (Paul McCartney and Wings)
8) Steel Guitar And A Glass Of Wine (Paul Anka )
9) Piano Man (Billy Joel)


----------



## SanAntone

New in-between theme: songs about drinking alcohol or buying someone a drink.

1) One For The Road (Frank Sinatra)
2) Hey Bartender (The Blues Brothers)
3) Bourbon Nightmare (Entombed AD)
4) There Stands the Glass (Webb Pierce)
5) One Bourbon, One Scotch, One Beer (George Thorogood and the Destroyers)
6) The Drinking Song ( Rod Stewart)
7) Picasso's Last Words (Paul McCartney and Wings)
8) Steel Guitar And A Glass Of Wine (Paul Anka )
9) Piano Man (Billy Joel)
10) Bartender's Blues (George Jones)

New theme: songs with food in the title

1) Savoy Truffle (The Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs with food in the title

1) Savoy Truffle (The Beatles)
2) My Bacon Roll (Mark Knopfler)


----------



## Starving Wolf

]New theme: songs with food in the title

1) Savoy Truffle (The Beatles)
2) My Bacon Roll (Mark Knopfler)
3) Cheeseburger In Paradise (Jimmy Buffett)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs with food in the title

1) Savoy Truffle (The Beatles)
2) My Bacon Roll (Mark Knopfler)
3) Cheeseburger In Paradise (Jimmy Buffett)
4) Buttered Popcorn (The Supremes)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs with food in the title

1) Savoy Truffle (The Beatles)
2) My Bacon Roll (Mark Knopfler)
3) Cheeseburger In Paradise (Jimmy Buffett)
4) Buttered Popcorn (The Supremes)
5) Cherry Pie (Warrant)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs with food in the title

1) Savoy Truffle (The Beatles)
2) My Bacon Roll (Mark Knopfler)
3) Cheeseburger In Paradise (Jimmy Buffett)
4) Buttered Popcorn (The Supremes)
5) Cherry Pie (Warrant)
6) I Ain't Gonna Give Nobody None of My Jelly Roll (Louis Armstrong and The All-Stars)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs with food in the title

1) Savoy Truffle (The Beatles)
2) My Bacon Roll (Mark Knopfler)
3) Cheeseburger In Paradise (Jimmy Buffett)
4) Buttered Popcorn (The Supremes)
5) Cherry Pie (Warrant)
6) I Ain't Gonna Give Nobody None of My Jelly Roll (Louis Armstrong and The All-Stars)
7) Chinese Food ( Alison Gold)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: songs with food in the title

1) Savoy Truffle (The Beatles)
2) My Bacon Roll (Mark Knopfler)
3) Cheeseburger In Paradise (Jimmy Buffett)
4) Buttered Popcorn (The Supremes)
5) Cherry Pie (Warrant)
6) I Ain't Gonna Give Nobody None of My Jelly Roll (Louis Armstrong and The All-Stars)
7) Chinese Food ( Alison Gold)
8) Sweet Potato Pie (James Taylor)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs with food in the title

1) Savoy Truffle (The Beatles)
2) My Bacon Roll (Mark Knopfler)
3) Cheeseburger In Paradise (Jimmy Buffett)
4) Buttered Popcorn (The Supremes)
5) Cherry Pie (Warrant)
6) I Ain't Gonna Give Nobody None of My Jelly Roll (Louis Armstrong and The All-Stars)
7) Chinese Food ( Alison Gold)
8) Sweet Potato Pie (James Taylor)
9) Green Onions (Booker T and the MGs)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: songs with food in the title

1) Savoy Truffle (The Beatles)
2) My Bacon Roll (Mark Knopfler)
3) Cheeseburger In Paradise (Jimmy Buffett)
4) Buttered Popcorn (The Supremes)
5) Cherry Pie (Warrant)
6) I Ain't Gonna Give Nobody None of My Jelly Roll (Louis Armstrong and The All-Stars)
7) Chinese Food ( Alison Gold)
8) Sweet Potato Pie (James Taylor)
9) Green Onions (Booker T and the MGs)
10) Chocolate Cake (Crowded House)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: songs with the word again in the title

1) Alive Again (Chicago)


----------



## Starving Wolf

]New theme: songs with the word again in the title

1) Alive Again (Chicago)
2) Won't Get Fooled Again (Who)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs with the word again in the title

1) Alive Again (Chicago)
2) Won't Get Fooled Again (Who)
3) Do It Again (The Beach Boys)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: songs with the word again in the title

1) Alive Again (Chicago)
2) Won't Get Fooled Again (Who)
3) Do It Again (The Beach Boys)
4) Do It Again (Steely Dan)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs with the word again in the title

1) Alive Again (Chicago)
2) Won't Get Fooled Again (Who)
3) Do It Again (The Beach Boys)
4) Do It Again (Steely Dan)
5) Late again (Stealers Wheel.)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: songs with the word again in the title

1) Alive Again (Chicago)
2) Won't Get Fooled Again (Who)
3) Do It Again (The Beach Boys)
4) Do It Again (Steely Dan)
5) Late again (Stealers Wheel.)
6) Oops!...I Did It Again (Britney Spears)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs with the word again in the title

1) Alive Again (Chicago)
2) Won't Get Fooled Again (Who)
3) Do It Again (The Beach Boys)
4) Do It Again (Steely Dan)
5) Late again (Stealers Wheel.)
6) Oops!...I Did It Again (Britney Spears)
7) Angry Again ( Megadeth)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: songs with the word again in the title

1) Alive Again (Chicago)
2) Won't Get Fooled Again (Who)
3) Do It Again (The Beach Boys)
4) Do It Again (Steely Dan)
5) Late again (Stealers Wheel.)
6) Oops!...I Did It Again (Britney Spears)
7) Angry Again ( Megadeth)
8) Here Comes That Rainy day Feeling Again (The Fortunes)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: songs with the word again in the title

1) Alive Again (Chicago)
2) Won't Get Fooled Again (Who)
3) Do It Again (The Beach Boys)
4) Do It Again (Steely Dan)
5) Late again (Stealers Wheel.)
6) Oops!...I Did It Again (Britney Spears)
7) Angry Again ( Megadeth)
8) Here Comes That Rainy day Feeling Again (The Fortunes)
9) Today I started loving you again (Merle Haggard)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: songs with the word again in the title

1) Alive Again (Chicago)
2) Won't Get Fooled Again (Who)
3) Do It Again (The Beach Boys)
4) Do It Again (Steely Dan)
5) Late again (Stealers Wheel.)
6) Oops!...I Did It Again (Britney Spears)
7) Angry Again ( Megadeth)
8) Here Comes That Rainy day Feeling Again (The Fortunes)
9) Today I started loving you again (Merle Haggard)
10) There She Goes Again (The Velvet Underground)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Free in title please 


1)Born To Be Free ( Van Morrison)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Free in title please 


1)Born To Be Free ( Van Morrison)
2) I Want To Break Free (Queen)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Free in title please 


1)Born To Be Free ( Van Morrison)
2) I Want To Break Free (Queen)
3) Free As A Bird (The Beatles)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Free in title please 


1)Born To Be Free ( Van Morrison)
2) I Want To Break Free (Queen)
3) Free As A Bird (The Beatles)
4) Free (Phish)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Free in title please 


1) Born To Be Free (Van Morrison)
2) I Want To Break Free (Queen)
3) Free As A Bird (The Beatles)
4) Free (Phish)
5) Freedom (Paul McCartney)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Free in title please 


1) Born To Be Free (Van Morrison)
2) I Want To Break Free (Queen)
3) Free As A Bird (The Beatles)
4) Free (Phish)
5) Freedom (Paul McCartney)
6) Free Bird (Lynyrd Skynyrd)


----------



## Jay

New theme: Free in title please

1) Born To Be Free (Van Morrison)
2) I Want To Break Free (Queen)
3) Free As A Bird (The Beatles)
4) Free (Phish)
5) Freedom (Paul McCartney)
6) Free Bird (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
7) I Feel Free [Cream]


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Free in title please

1) Born To Be Free (Van Morrison)
2) I Want To Break Free (Queen)
3) Free As A Bird (The Beatles)
4) Free (Phish)
5) Freedom (Paul McCartney)
6) Free Bird (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
7) I Feel Free [Cream] 
8) If You Love Somebody Set Them Free ( Sting)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Free in title please

1) Born To Be Free (Van Morrison)
2) I Want To Break Free (Queen)
3) Free As A Bird (The Beatles)
4) Free (Phish)
5) Freedom (Paul McCartney)
6) Free Bird (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
7) I Feel Free [Cream]
8) If You Love Somebody Set Them Free ( Sting)
9) Born Free (Kid Rock)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Free in title please

1) Born To Be Free (Van Morrison)
2) I Want To Break Free (Queen)
3) Free As A Bird (The Beatles)
4) Free (Phish)
5) Freedom (Paul McCartney)
6) Free Bird (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
7) I Feel Free [Cream]
8) If You Love Somebody Set Them Free ( Sting)
9) Born Free (Kid Rock)
10) Set Me Free (Utopia)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Songs that mention aircraft in lyrics or title

1) Leaving on a Jet Plane (John Denver)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Songs that mention aircraft in lyrics or title

1) Leaving on a Jet Plane (John Denver)
2) Early Morning Rain (Gordon Lightfoot)

_Out on runway number nine a big 707 set to go
And, I'm stuck here in the grass where the pavement never grows
Now, the liquor tasted good and the women all were fast
Well, there she goes, my friend, she'll be rolling down at last_


----------



## Jay

New theme: Songs that mention aircraft in lyrics or title

1) Leaving on a Jet Plane (John Denver)
2) Early Morning Rain (Gordon Lightfoot)
3) Imperial Zeppelin [Peter Hammill]


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Songs that mention aircraft in lyrics or title

1) Leaving on a Jet Plane (John Denver)
2) Early Morning Rain (Gordon Lightfoot)
3) Imperial Zeppelin [Peter Hammill]
4) Jet Airliner (Steve Miller Band)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Songs that mention aircraft in lyrics or title

1) Leaving on a Jet Plane (John Denver)
2) Early Morning Rain (Gordon Lightfoot)
3) Imperial Zeppelin [Peter Hammill]
4) Jet Airliner (Steve Miller Band)
5) Back in the U.S.S.R. (The Beatles)

_Flew in from Miami Beach B.O.A.C._


----------



## Azol

SanAntone said:


> _Flew in from Miami Beach B.O.A.C._


BOAC is a corporation, not an aircraft?


----------



## SanAntone

Azol said:


> BOAC is a corporation, not an aircraft?


He'd have to have flown in on something, not a corporation. But I am indifferent if it is disallowed.


----------



## Starving Wolf

SanAntone said:


> He'd have to have flown in on something, not a corporation. But I am indifferent if it is disallowed.


I'm with SanAntone on this one. Back when the song was written, "Fly the Friendly Skies" (United), "Fly PanAm", etc was the accepted shorthand for 'take a trip on a plane belonging to fill_in_airline_name_here'.

I don't think the Beatles used BOAC as an abbreviation for "By Own Arms Churning (and boy are my arms tired)'.


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Songs that mention aircraft in lyrics or title

1) Leaving on a Jet Plane (John Denver)
2) Early Morning Rain (Gordon Lightfoot)
3) Imperial Zeppelin [Peter Hammill]
4) Jet Airliner (Steve Miller Band)
5) Back in the U.S.S.R. (The Beatles)
6) Plane Crash (moe.)


----------



## HenryPenfold

New theme: Songs that mention aircraft in lyrics or title

1) Leaving on a Jet Plane (John Denver)
2) Early Morning Rain (Gordon Lightfoot)
3) Imperial Zeppelin [Peter Hammill]
4) Jet Airliner (Steve Miller Band)
5) Back in the U.S.S.R. (The Beatles)
6) Plane Crash (moe.)
7) This Flight Tonight (Joni Mitchell)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Songs that mention aircraft in lyrics or title

1) Leaving on a Jet Plane (John Denver)
2) Early Morning Rain (Gordon Lightfoot)
3) Imperial Zeppelin [Peter Hammill]
4) Jet Airliner (Steve Miller Band)
5) Back in the U.S.S.R. (The Beatles)
6) Plane Crash (moe.)
7) This Flight Tonight (Joni Mitchell)
9) Helicopter (XTC)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Songs that mention aircraft in lyrics or title

1) Leaving on a Jet Plane (John Denver)
2) Early Morning Rain (Gordon Lightfoot)
3) Imperial Zeppelin [Peter Hammill]
4) Jet Airliner (Steve Miller Band)
5) Back in the U.S.S.R. (The Beatles)
6) Plane Crash (moe.)
7) This Flight Tonight (Joni Mitchell)
9) Helicopter (XTC)
10) Airplane (Indigo Girls)

next theme up for grabs


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Week in title ( no weak)

1)Third Week in the Chelsea ( Jefferson Airplane)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Week in title (no weak)

1) Third Week in the Chelsea (Jefferson Airplane)
2) Eight Days a Week (The Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Week in title (no weak)

1) Third Week in the Chelsea (Jefferson Airplane)
2) Eight Days a Week (The Beatles)
3) Days of the Week (Stone Temple Pilots)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Week in title (no weak)

1) Third Week in the Chelsea (Jefferson Airplane)
2) Eight Days a Week (The Beatles)
3) Days of the Week (Stone Temple Pilots)
4) One Week (Barenaked Ladies)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Week in title (no weak)

1) Third Week in the Chelsea (Jefferson Airplane)
2) Eight Days a Week (The Beatles)
3) Days of the Week (Stone Temple Pilots)
4) One Week (Barenaked Ladies)
5) Workin' For The Weekend (Loverboy)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Week in title (no weak)

1) Third Week in the Chelsea (Jefferson Airplane)
2) Eight Days a Week (The Beatles)
3) Days of the Week (Stone Temple Pilots)
4) One Week (Barenaked Ladies)
5) Workin' For The Weekend (Loverboy)
6) Hymn For The Weekend ( Coldplay)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Week in title (no weak)

1) Third Week in the Chelsea (Jefferson Airplane)
2) Eight Days a Week (The Beatles)
3) Days of the Week (Stone Temple Pilots)
4) One Week (Barenaked Ladies)
5) Workin' For The Weekend (Loverboy)
6) Hymn For The Weekend ( Coldplay)
7) Weekend in the Country (Stephen Sondheim, from _A Little Night Music_)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Week in title (no weak)

1) Third Week in the Chelsea (Jefferson Airplane)
2) Eight Days a Week (The Beatles)
3) Days of the Week (Stone Temple Pilots)
4) One Week (Barenaked Ladies)
5) Workin' For The Weekend (Loverboy)
6) Hymn For The Weekend ( Coldplay)
7) Weekend in the Country (Stephen Sondheim, from _A Little Night Music_) 
8) It's Good News Week ( Hedgehoppers Anonymous)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Week in title (no weak)

1) Third Week in the Chelsea (Jefferson Airplane)
2) Eight Days a Week (The Beatles)
3) Days of the Week (Stone Temple Pilots)
4) One Week (Barenaked Ladies)
5) Workin' For The Weekend (Loverboy)
6) Hymn For The Weekend ( Coldplay)
7) Weekend in the Country (Stephen Sondheim, from A Little Night Music)
8) It's Good News Week ( Hedgehoppers Anonymous)
9) Welcome to the Working Week (Elvis Costello)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Week in title (no weak)

1) Third Week in the Chelsea (Jefferson Airplane)
2) Eight Days a Week (The Beatles)
3) Days of the Week (Stone Temple Pilots)
4) One Week (Barenaked Ladies)
5) Workin' For The Weekend (Loverboy)
6) Hymn For The Weekend ( Coldplay)
7) Weekend in the Country (Stephen Sondheim, from A Little Night Music)
8) It's Good News Week ( Hedgehoppers Anonymous)
9) Welcome to the Working Week (Elvis Costello) 
10) I Could Break Your Heart Any Day Of The Week ( Mandy Moore )


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Strong in title please

1)Strong Black Vine (Tori Amos)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Strong in title please

1) Strong Black Vine (Tori Amos)
2) Smoke & Strong Whiskey (Christy Moore)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Strong in title please

1) Strong Black Vine (Tori Amos)
2) Smoke & Strong Whiskey (Christy Moore)
3) Stronger Than Me( Amy Winehouse)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Strong in title please

1) Strong Black Vine (Tori Amos)
2) Smoke & Strong Whiskey (Christy Moore)
3) Stronger Than Me (Amy Winehouse)
4) Feelin' Stronger Every Day (Chicago)


----------



## Jay

New theme: Strong in title please

1) Strong Black Vine (Tori Amos)
2) Smoke & Strong Whiskey (Christy Moore)
3) Stronger Than Me (Amy Winehouse)
4) Feelin' Stronger Every Day (Chicago)
5) That's How Strong My Love Is [O.V. Wright]


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Strong in title please

1) Strong Black Vine (Tori Amos)
2) Smoke & Strong Whiskey (Christy Moore)
3) Stronger Than Me (Amy Winehouse)
4) Feelin' Stronger Every Day (Chicago)
5) That's How Strong My Love Is [O.V. Wright]
6) Strong Enough (Sheryl Crow)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Strong in title please

1) Strong Black Vine (Tori Amos)
2) Smoke & Strong Whiskey (Christy Moore)
3) Stronger Than Me (Amy Winehouse)
4) Feelin' Stronger Every Day (Chicago)
5) That's How Strong My Love Is [O.V. Wright]
6) Strong Enough (Sheryl Crow)
7) Love Is Strong (Rolling Stones)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Strong in title please

1) Strong Black Vine (Tori Amos)
2) Smoke & Strong Whiskey (Christy Moore)
3) Stronger Than Me (Amy Winehouse)
4) Feelin' Stronger Every Day (Chicago)
5) That's How Strong My Love Is [O.V. Wright]
6) Strong Enough (Sheryl Crow)
7) Love Is Strong (Rolling Stones)
8) Stronger (Mary J. Blige)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Strong in title please

1) Strong Black Vine (Tori Amos)
2) Smoke & Strong Whiskey (Christy Moore)
3) Stronger Than Me (Amy Winehouse)
4) Feelin' Stronger Every Day (Chicago)
5) That's How Strong My Love Is [O.V. Wright]
6) Strong Enough (Sheryl Crow)
7) Love Is Strong (Rolling Stones)
8) Stronger (Mary J. Blige)
9) Only The Strong Survive (REO Speedwagon)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Strong in title please

1) Strong Black Vine (Tori Amos)
2) Smoke & Strong Whiskey (Christy Moore)
3) Stronger Than Me (Amy Winehouse)
4) Feelin' Stronger Every Day (Chicago)
5) That's How Strong My Love Is [O.V. Wright]
6) Strong Enough (Sheryl Crow)
7) Love Is Strong (Rolling Stones)
8) Stronger (Mary J. Blige)
9) Only The Strong Survive (REO Speedwagon)
10)(Something Inside) So Strong (Labi Siffre)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Inspiration / motivating 


1) Ain’t No Mountain High Enough ( Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Inspiration / motivating 


1) Ain’t No Mountain High Enough ( Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell)
2) You've Got A Friend (Carole King)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Inspiration / motivating 


1) Ain’t No Mountain High Enough ( Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell)
2) You've Got A Friend (Carole King)
3) Walking on Sunshine(Katrina and the Waves)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Inspiration / motivating 


1) Ain’t No Mountain High Enough ( Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell)
2) You've Got A Friend (Carole King)
3) Walking on Sunshine(Katrina and the Waves)
4) You'll Never Walk Alone (Elvis Presley)


----------



## Jay

New theme: Inspiration / motivating

1) Ain't No Mountain High Enough ( Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell)
2) You've Got A Friend (Carole King)
3) Walking on Sunshine(Katrina and the Waves)
4) You'll Never Walk Alone (Elvis Presley)
5) Walk Like A Man [4 Seasons]


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Inspiration / motivating

1) Ain't No Mountain High Enough ( Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell)
2) You've Got A Friend (Carole King)
3) Walking on Sunshine(Katrina and the Waves)
4) You'll Never Walk Alone (Elvis Presley)
5) Walk Like A Man [4 Seasons]
6) I Think I See the Light (Cat Stevens)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Inspiration / motivating

1) Ain't No Mountain High Enough ( Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell)
2) You've Got A Friend (Carole King)
3) Walking on Sunshine(Katrina and the Waves)
4) You'll Never Walk Alone (Elvis Presley)
5) Walk Like A Man [4 Seasons]
6) I Think I See the Light (Cat Stevens)
7) It's a Beautiful Day (U2)


----------



## Rogerx

keep going, ..................................


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Inspiration / motivating

1) Ain't No Mountain High Enough ( Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell)
2) You've Got A Friend (Carole King)
3) Walking on Sunshine(Katrina and the Waves)
4) You'll Never Walk Alone (Elvis Presley)
5) Walk Like A Man [4 Seasons]
6) I Think I See the Light (Cat Stevens)
7) It's a Beautiful Day (U2)
8) Carry On (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Inspiration / motivating

1) Ain't No Mountain High Enough ( Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell)
2) You've Got A Friend (Carole King)
3) Walking on Sunshine(Katrina and the Waves)
4) You'll Never Walk Alone (Elvis Presley)
5) Walk Like A Man [4 Seasons]
6) I Think I See the Light (Cat Stevens)
7) It's a Beautiful Day (U2)
8) Carry On (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)
9) What a Wonderful World( Louis Armstrong)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Inspiration / motivating

1) Ain't No Mountain High Enough ( Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell)
2) You've Got A Friend (Carole King)
3) Walking on Sunshine(Katrina and the Waves)
4) You'll Never Walk Alone (Elvis Presley)
5) Walk Like A Man [4 Seasons]
6) I Think I See the Light (Cat Stevens)
7) It's a Beautiful Day (U2)
8) Carry On (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young)
9) What a Wonderful World( Louis Armstrong)
10) Closer to Fine (Indigo Girls)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Sadness / depression

1) Sorry Seems to Be the Hardest Word (Elton John)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Sadness / depression

1) Sorry Seems to Be the Hardest Word (Elton John)
2) Loser (Beck)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Sadness / depression

1) Sorry Seems to Be the Hardest Word (Elton John)
2) Loser (Beck)
3) So Sad (George Harrison)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Sadness / depression

1) Sorry Seems to Be the Hardest Word (Elton John)
2) Loser (Beck)
3) So Sad (George Harrison)
4) I Just Don’t Know What to Do With Myself (Dusty Springfield)


----------



## Azol

New theme: Sadness / depression

1) Sorry Seems to Be the Hardest Word (Elton John)
2) Loser (Beck)
3) So Sad (George Harrison)
4) I Just Don’t Know What to Do With Myself (Dusty Springfield) 
5) Depression Glass (Love Spirals Downwards)


----------



## Jay

New theme: Sadness / depression

1) Sorry Seems to Be the Hardest Word (Elton John)
2) Loser (Beck)
3) So Sad (George Harrison)
4) I Just Don't Know What to Do With Myself (Dusty Springfield)
5) Depression Glass (Love Spirals Downwards)
6) On Suicide [Art Bears]


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Sadness / depression

1) Sorry Seems to Be the Hardest Word (Elton John)
2) Loser (Beck)
3) So Sad (George Harrison)
4) I Just Don't Know What to Do With Myself (Dusty Springfield)
5) Depression Glass (Love Spirals Downwards)
6) On Suicide [Art Bears]
7) I Think I'm Going to Kill Myself (Elton John)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Sadness / depression

1) Sorry Seems to Be the Hardest Word (Elton John)
2) Loser (Beck)
3) So Sad (George Harrison)
4) I Just Don't Know What to Do With Myself (Dusty Springfield)
5) Depression Glass (Love Spirals Downwards)
6) On Suicide [Art Bears]
7) I Think I'm Going to Kill Myself (Elton John)
8) Manic Depression (Jimi Hendrix)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Sadness / depression

1) Sorry Seems to Be the Hardest Word (Elton John)
2) Loser (Beck)
3) So Sad (George Harrison)
4) I Just Don't Know What to Do With Myself (Dusty Springfield)
5) Depression Glass (Love Spirals Downwards)
6) On Suicide [Art Bears]
7) I Think I'm Going to Kill Myself (Elton John)
8) Manic Depression (Jimi Hendrix)
9) Constance, my daughter, why this strange depression? [The Sorcerer] (Gilbert & Sullivan)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Sadness / depression

1) Sorry Seems to Be the Hardest Word (Elton John)
2) Loser (Beck)
3) So Sad (George Harrison)
4) I Just Don't Know What to Do With Myself (Dusty Springfield)
5) Depression Glass (Love Spirals Downwards)
6) On Suicide [Art Bears]
7) I Think I'm Going to Kill Myself (Elton John)
8) Manic Depression (Jimi Hendrix)
9) Constance, my daughter, why this strange depression? [The Sorcerer] (Gilbert & Sullivan)
10) Tomorrow Is Today (Billy Joel)

new theme up for grabs


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Close 


1) Close To The Edge (Yes)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Close 


1) Close To The Edge (Yes)
2) Don't Stand So Close To Me (Police)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Close


1) Close To The Edge (Yes)
2) Don't Stand So Close To Me (Police)
3) I close my eyes and count to ten (Dusty Springfield)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Close


1) Close To The Edge (Yes)
2) Don't Stand So Close To Me (Police)
3) I close my eyes and count to ten (Dusty Springfield)
4) Close To You (Carpenters)


----------



## Jay

New theme: Close

1) Close To The Edge (Yes)
2) Don't Stand So Close To Me (Police)
3) I close my eyes and count to ten (Dusty Springfield)
4) Close To You (Carpenters)
5) Close To Me [Peter Hammill]


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Close

1) Close To The Edge (Yes)
2) Don't Stand So Close To Me (Police)
3) I close my eyes and count to ten (Dusty Springfield)
4) Close To You (Carpenters)
5) Close To Me [Peter Hammill]
6) Stay (Faraway, So Close!) [U2]


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Close

1) Close To The Edge (Yes)
2) Don't Stand So Close To Me (Police)
3) I close my eyes and count to ten (Dusty Springfield)
4) Close To You (Carpenters)
5) Close To Me [Peter Hammill]
6) Stay (Faraway, So Close!) [U2]
7) You Can Close Your Eyes ( James Taylor)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Close

1) Close To The Edge (Yes)
2) Don't Stand So Close To Me (Police)
3) I close my eyes and count to ten (Dusty Springfield)
4) Close To You (Carpenters)
5) Close To Me [Peter Hammill]
6) Stay (Faraway, So Close!) [U2]
7) You Can Close Your Eyes ( James Taylor)
8) Get Closer (Seals & Crofts)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Close

1) Close To The Edge (Yes)
2) Don't Stand So Close To Me (Police)
3) I close my eyes and count to ten (Dusty Springfield)
4) Close To You (Carpenters)
5) Close To Me [Peter Hammill]
6) Stay (Faraway, So Close!) [U2]
7) You Can Close Your Eyes ( James Taylor)
8) Get Closer (Seals & Crofts)
9) Behind Closed Doors ( Peter Andre)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Close

1) Close To The Edge (Yes)
2) Don't Stand So Close To Me (Police)
3) I close my eyes and count to ten (Dusty Springfield)
4) Close To You (Carpenters)
5) Close To Me [Peter Hammill]
6) Stay (Faraway, So Close!) [U2]
7) You Can Close Your Eyes ( James Taylor)
8) Get Closer (Seals & Crofts)
9) Behind Closed Doors (Peter Andre)
10) Close But Not Touching (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)


----------



## pianozach

New Theme: Far

1) Over the Hills and Far Away (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Jay

New Theme: Far

1) Over the Hills and Far Away (Led Zeppelin)
2) Whenever I Seem To Be Far Away [Terje Rypdal]


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Far

1) Over the Hills and Far Away (Led Zeppelin)
2) Whenever I Seem To Be Far Away [Terje Rypdal]
3) So Far Away (Dire Straits)


----------



## cougarjuno

New Theme: Far

1) Over the Hills and Far Away (Led Zeppelin)
2) Whenever I Seem To Be Far Away [Terje Rypdal]
3) So Far Away (Dire Straits)
4) So Far Away (Carole King)


----------



## Jay

New Theme: Far

1) Over the Hills and Far Away (Led Zeppelin)
2) Whenever I Seem To Be Far Away [Terje Rypdal]
3) So Far Away (Dire Straits)
4) So Far Away (Carole King)
5) So Far [Faust]


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Far

1) Over the Hills and Far Away (Led Zeppelin)
2) Whenever I Seem To Be Far Away [Terje Rypdal]
3) So Far Away (Dire Straits)
4) So Far Away (Carole King)
5) So Far [Faust]
6) Faraway Eyes (Rolling Stones)


----------



## pianozach

New Theme: Far

1) Over the Hills and Far Away (Led Zeppelin)
2) Whenever I Seem To Be Far Away [Terje Rypdal]
3) So Far Away (Dire Straits)
4) So Far Away (Carole King)
5) So Far [Faust]
6) Faraway Eyes (Rolling Stones)
7) So Far To Fall (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Far

1) Over the Hills and Far Away (Led Zeppelin)
2) Whenever I Seem To Be Far Away [Terje Rypdal]
3) So Far Away (Dire Straits)
4) So Far Away (Carole King)
5) So Far [Faust]
6) Faraway Eyes (Rolling Stones)
7) So Far To Fall (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
8) Far From Heaven ( Dream Theater)


----------



## Jay

New Theme: Far

1) Over the Hills and Far Away (Led Zeppelin)
2) Whenever I Seem To Be Far Away [Terje Rypdal]
3) So Far Away (Dire Straits)
4) So Far Away (Carole King)
5) So Far [Faust]
6) Faraway Eyes (Rolling Stones)
7) So Far To Fall (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
8) Far From Heaven ( Dream Theater)
9) Far From Home [Traffic]


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: Far

1) Over the Hills and Far Away (Led Zeppelin)
2) Whenever I Seem To Be Far Away [Terje Rypdal]
3) So Far Away (Dire Straits)
4) So Far Away (Carole King)
5) So Far [Faust]
6) Faraway Eyes (Rolling Stones)
7) So Far To Fall (Emerson, Lake & Palmer)
8) Far From Heaven ( Dream Theater)
9) Far From Home [Traffic]
10) How Far? ( Echo & the Bunnymen)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme : Game/ Games

1)Game Of Love (Wayne Fontana and the Mindbenders)


----------



## Jay

New theme : Game/ Games

1)Game Of Love (Wayne Fontana and the Mindbenders)
2) The End of The Game [Peter Green]


----------



## pianozach

New theme : Game/ Games

1) Game Of Love (Wayne Fontana and the Mindbenders)
2) The End of The Game [Peter Green]
3) Mind Games (John Lennon)


----------



## Jay

New theme : Game/ Games

1) Game Of Love (Wayne Fontana and the Mindbenders)
2) The End of The Game [Peter Green]
3) Mind Games (John Lennon)
4) Indoor Games [King Crimson]


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme : Game/ Games

1) Game Of Love (Wayne Fontana and the Mindbenders)
2) The End of The Game [Peter Green]
3) Mind Games (John Lennon)
4) Indoor Games [King Crimson]
5) Play the Game (Queen)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme : Game/ Games

1) Game Of Love (Wayne Fontana and the Mindbenders)
2) The End of The Game [Peter Green]
3) Mind Games (John Lennon)
4) Indoor Games [King Crimson]
5) Play the Game (Queen)
6) The Name Of The Game (ABBA)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme : Game/ Games

1) Game Of Love (Wayne Fontana and the Mindbenders)
2) The End of The Game [Peter Green]
3) Mind Games (John Lennon)
4) Indoor Games [King Crimson]
5) Play the Game (Queen)
6) The Name Of The Game (ABBA)
7)Games People Play( Joe South )


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme : Game/ Games

1) Game Of Love (Wayne Fontana and the Mindbenders)
2) The End of The Game [Peter Green]
3) Mind Games (John Lennon)
4) Indoor Games [King Crimson]
5) Play the Game (Queen)
6) The Name Of The Game (ABBA)
7)Games People Play( Joe South )
8) Games People Play (Spinners)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme : Game/ Games

1) Game Of Love (Wayne Fontana and the Mindbenders)
2) The End of The Game [Peter Green]
3) Mind Games (John Lennon)
4) Indoor Games [King Crimson]
5) Play the Game (Queen)
6) The Name Of The Game (ABBA)
7) Games People Play( Joe South )
8) Games People Play (Spinners)
9) Game of War ( Of Mice & Men)


----------



## Jay

New theme : Game/ Games

1) Game Of Love (Wayne Fontana and the Mindbenders)
2) The End of The Game [Peter Green]
3) Mind Games (John Lennon)
4) Indoor Games [King Crimson]
5) Play the Game (Queen)
6) The Name Of The Game (ABBA)
7) Games People Play( Joe South )
8) Games People Play (Spinners)
9) Game of War ( Of Mice & Men)
10) The Name Game [Shirley Ellis]


----------



## Starving Wolf

-----------------------


----------



## Jay

New theme: titles include a type of flower

1) Cherry Blossom Clinic [The Move]


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: titles include a type of flower

1) Cherry Blossom Clinic [The Move]
2) Paper Roses (Marie Osmond)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: titles include a type of flower

1) Cherry Blossom Clinic [The Move]
2) Paper Roses (Marie Osmond)
3) Bleeding the Orchid ( Smashing Pumpkin)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: titles include a type of flower

1) Cherry Blossom Clinic [The Move]
2) Paper Roses (Marie Osmond)
3) Bleeding the Orchid ( Smashing Pumpkin)
4) Iris (Goo Goo Dolls)


----------



## Rogerx

[New theme: titles include a type of flower

1) Cherry Blossom Clinic [The Move]
2) Paper Roses (Marie Osmond)
3) Bleeding the Orchid ( Smashing Pumpkin)
4) Iris (Goo Goo Dolls)
5) Dandelion(The Rolling Stones )


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: titles include a type of flower

1) Cherry Blossom Clinic [The Move]
2) Paper Roses (Marie Osmond)
3) Bleeding the Orchid ( Smashing Pumpkin)
4) Iris (Goo Goo Dolls)
5) Dandelion(The Rolling Stones )
6) Violets for Your Furs (Frank Sinatra)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: titles include a type of flower

1) Cherry Blossom Clinic [The Move]
2) Paper Roses (Marie Osmond)
3) Bleeding the Orchid ( Smashing Pumpkin)
4) Iris (Goo Goo Dolls)
5) Dandelion(The Rolling Stones )
6) Violets for Your Furs (Frank Sinatra)
7) Marigold ( Nirvana)


----------



## Azol

New theme: titles include a type of flower

1) Cherry Blossom Clinic [The Move]
2) Paper Roses (Marie Osmond)
3) Bleeding the Orchid ( Smashing Pumpkin)
4) Iris (Goo Goo Dolls)
5) Dandelion(The Rolling Stones )
6) Violets for Your Furs (Frank Sinatra)
7) Marigold ( Nirvana) 
8) Lavender (Marillion)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: titles include a type of flower

1) Cherry Blossom Clinic [The Move]
2) Paper Roses (Marie Osmond)
3) Bleeding the Orchid ( Smashing Pumpkin)
4) Iris (Goo Goo Dolls)
5) Dandelion(The Rolling Stones )
6) Violets for Your Furs (Frank Sinatra)
7) Marigold ( Nirvana)
8) Lavender (Marillion)
9) Edelweiss ( Cast of The Sound of Music)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: titles include a type of flower

1) Cherry Blossom Clinic [The Move]
2) Paper Roses (Marie Osmond)
3) Bleeding the Orchid ( Smashing Pumpkin)
4) Iris (Goo Goo Dolls)
5) Dandelion(The Rolling Stones )
6) Violets for Your Furs (Frank Sinatra)
7) Marigold ( Nirvana)
8) Lavender (Marillion)
9) Edelweiss ( Cast of The Sound of Music)
10) Please Don't Eat the Daisies (Doris Day)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Luck / good fortune

1) Lucky Girl (Joni Mitchell)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Luck / good fortune

1) Lucky Girl (Joni Mitchell)
2) Get Lucky (Daft Punk)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Luck / good fortune

1) Lucky Girl (Joni Mitchell)
2) Get Lucky (Daft Punk)
3) Lucky (Greg Kihn Band)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Luck / good fortune

1) Lucky Girl (Joni Mitchell)
2) Get Lucky (Daft Punk)
3) Lucky (Greg Kihn Band)
4) You Got Lucky (Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Luck / good fortune

1) Lucky Girl (Joni Mitchell)
2) Get Lucky (Daft Punk)
3) Lucky (Greg Kihn Band)
4) You Got Lucky (Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers)
5) Lucky Town ( Bruce Springsteen)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Luck / good fortune

1) Lucky Girl (Joni Mitchell)
2) Get Lucky (Daft Punk)
3) Lucky (Greg Kihn Band)
4) You Got Lucky (Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers)
5) Lucky Town ( Bruce Springsteen)
6) Lucky Star (Madonna)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Luck / good fortune

1) Lucky Girl (Joni Mitchell)
2) Get Lucky (Daft Punk)
3) Lucky (Greg Kihn Band)
4) You Got Lucky (Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers)
5) Lucky Town ( Bruce Springsteen)
6) That Lucky Old Sun (Just Rolls Around Heaven All Day) (Willie Nelson & Leon Russell)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Luck / good fortune

1) Lucky Girl (Joni Mitchell)
2) Get Lucky (Daft Punk)
3) Lucky (Greg Kihn Band)
4) You Got Lucky (Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers)
5) Lucky Town ( Bruce Springsteen)
6) Lucky Star (Madonna)
7) That Lucky Old Sun (Just Rolls Around Heaven All Day) (Willie Nelson & Leon Russell)
8) Good Fortune (PJ Harvey) corrected list


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Luck / good fortune

1) Lucky Girl (Joni Mitchell)
2) Get Lucky (Daft Punk)
3) Lucky (Greg Kihn Band)
4) You Got Lucky (Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers)
5) Lucky Town ( Bruce Springsteen)
6) Lucky Star (Madonna)
7) That Lucky Old Sun (Just Rolls Around Heaven All Day) (Willie Nelson & Leon Russell)
8) Good Fortune (PJ Harvey)
9) With A Little Luck (Paul McCartney And Wings)


----------



## Jay

New theme: Luck / good fortune

1) Lucky Girl (Joni Mitchell)
2) Get Lucky (Daft Punk)
3) Lucky (Greg Kihn Band)
4) You Got Lucky (Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers)
5) Lucky Town ( Bruce Springsteen)
6) Lucky Star (Madonna)
7) That Lucky Old Sun (Just Rolls Around Heaven All Day) (Willie Nelson & Leon Russell)
8) Good Fortune (PJ Harvey)
9) With A Little Luck (Paul McCartney And Wings)
10) O, Lucky Man! [Alan Price]


----------



## Jay

New theme: title includes animal/s (no repeats):

1) I Wanna Be Your Dog [Stooges]


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title includes animal/s (no repeats):

1) I Wanna Be Your Dog [Stooges]
2) See you later alligator ( Bill Haley and Comets )


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title includes animal/s (no repeats):

1) I Wanna Be Your Dog [Stooges]
2) See you later alligator ( Bill Haley and Comets )
3) Horse With No Name (America)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title includes animal/s (no repeats):

1) I Wanna Be Your Dog [Stooges]
2) See you later alligator ( Bill Haley and Comets )
3) Horse With No Name (America)
4) Coyote ( Joni Mitchell)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Rogerx said:


> New theme: title includes animal/s (no repeats):
> 
> 1) I Wanna Be Your Dog [Stooges]
> 2) See you later alligator ( Bill Haley and Comets )
> 3) Horse With No Name (America)
> 4) Coyote ( Joni Mitchell)
> 5) Sheep (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title includes animal/s (no repeats):

1) I Wanna Be Your Dog [Stooges]
2) See you later alligator ( Bill Haley and Comets )
3) Horse With No Name (America)
4) Coyote ( Joni Mitchell)
5) Sheep (Pink Floyd) 
6) Butterfly, How Long It Takes To Die ( The Flaming Lips)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: title includes animal/s (no repeats):

1) I Wanna Be Your Dog [Stooges]
2) See you later alligator ( Bill Haley and Comets )
3) Horse With No Name (America)
4) Coyote ( Joni Mitchell)
5) Sheep (Pink Floyd)
6) Butterfly, How Long It Takes To Die ( The Flaming Lips)
7) Eye of the Tiger (Survivor)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title includes animal/s (no repeats):

1) I Wanna Be Your Dog [Stooges]
2) See you later alligator ( Bill Haley and Comets )
3) Horse With No Name (America)
4) Coyote ( Joni Mitchell)
5) Sheep (Pink Floyd)
6) Butterfly, How Long It Takes To Die ( The Flaming Lips)
7) Eye of the Tiger (Survivor)
8) Rock Lobster ( The B52S.)


----------



## Jay

New theme: title includes animal/s (no repeats):

1) I Wanna Be Your Dog [Stooges]
2) See you later alligator ( Bill Haley and Comets )
3) Horse With No Name (America)
4) Coyote ( Joni Mitchell)
5) Sheep (Pink Floyd)
6) Butterfly, How Long It Takes To Die ( The Flaming Lips)
7) Eye of the Tiger (Survivor)
8) Rock Lobster ( The B52S.)
9) Giant Squid [VdGG]


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title includes animal/s (no repeats):

1) I Wanna Be Your Dog [Stooges]
2) See you later alligator ( Bill Haley and Comets )
3) Horse With No Name (America)
4) Coyote ( Joni Mitchell)
5) Sheep (Pink Floyd)
6) Butterfly, How Long It Takes To Die ( The Flaming Lips)
7) Eye of the Tiger (Survivor)
8) Rock Lobster ( The B52S.)
9) Giant Squid [VdGG]
10) Pigs On The Wing (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: songs that feature a harp

1) She's Leaving Home (Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

New Theme: songs that feature a harp

1) She's Leaving Home (Beatles)
2) Annie's Song ( John Denver.)


----------



## Jay

New Theme: songs that feature a harp

1) She's Leaving Home (Beatles)
2) Victory [News From Babel]


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: songs that feature a harp

1) She's Leaving Home (Beatles)
2) Annie's Song ( John Denver)
3) Victory [News From Babel]
4) Nights In White Satin - Late Lament (Moody Blues)


----------



## Jay

New Theme: songs that feature a harp

1) She's Leaving Home (Beatles)
2) Annie's Song ( John Denver)
3) Victory [News From Babel]
4) Nights In White Satin - Late Lament (Moody Blues)
5) The Country of Blinds [Skeleton Crew]


----------



## pianozach

1) She's Leaving Home (Beatles)
2) Annie's Song ( John Denver)
3) Victory [News From Babel]
4) Nights In White Satin - Late Lament (Moody Blues)
5) The Country of Blinds [Skeleton Crew]
6) Awaken (Yes)


----------



## cougarjuno

1) She's Leaving Home (Beatles)
2) Annie's Song ( John Denver)
3) Victory [News From Babel]
4) Nights In White Satin - Late Lament (Moody Blues)
5) The Country of Blinds [Skeleton Crew]
6) Awaken (Yes)
7) Sixty Years On (Elton John)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: songs that feature a harp)

1) She's Leaving Home (Beatles)
2) Annie's Song ( John Denver)
3) Victory [News From Babel]
4) Nights In White Satin - Late Lament (Moody Blues)
5) The Country of Blinds [Skeleton Crew]
6) Awaken (Yes)
7) Sixty Years On (Elton John)
8) Boogie Nights (Heatwave)


----------



## Open Book

1) She's Leaving Home (Beatles)
2) Annie's Song ( John Denver)
3) Victory [News From Babel]
4) Nights In White Satin - Late Lament (Moody Blues)
5) The Country of Blinds [Skeleton Crew]
6) Awaken (Yes)
7) Sixty Years On (Elton John)
8) Boogie Nights (Heatwave)
9) Orinoco Flow (Enya)


----------



## Jay

1) She's Leaving Home (Beatles)
2) Annie's Song ( John Denver)
3) Victory [News From Babel]
4) Nights In White Satin - Late Lament (Moody Blues)
5) The Country of Blinds [Skeleton Crew]
6) Awaken (Yes)
7) Sixty Years On (Elton John)
8) Boogie Nights (Heatwave)
9) Orinoco Flow (Enya)
10) Generous Palmstroke [Bjork]

**** Next theme open****


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains round or around

1) When I Come Around (Green Day)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: title contains round or around

1) When I Come Around (Green Day)
2) You Spin Me Round (Like a Record) (Dead or Alive)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains round or around

1) When I Come Around (Green Day)
2) You Spin Me Round (Like a Record) (Dead or Alive)
3) Love Makes the World Go Round ( Santana)


----------



## Jay

New theme: title contains round or around

1) When I Come Around (Green Day)
2) You Spin Me Round (Like a Record) (Dead or Alive)
3) Love Makes the World Go Round ( Santana)
4) Around and Around [Chuck Berry]


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains round or around

1) When I Come Around (Green Day)
2) You Spin Me Round (Like a Record) (Dead or Alive)
3) Love Makes the World Go Round ( Santana)
4) Around and Around [Chuck Berry]
5) All Around The World ( Lisa Stansfield)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains round or around

1) When I Come Around (Green Day)
2) You Spin Me Round (Like a Record) (Dead or Alive)
3) Love Makes the World Go Round ( Santana)
4) Around and Around [Chuck Berry]
5) All Around The World ( Lisa Stansfield)
6) Will It Go Round In Circles (Billy Preston)


----------



## Jay

New theme: title contains round or around

1) When I Come Around (Green Day)
2) You Spin Me Round (Like a Record) (Dead or Alive)
3) Love Makes the World Go Round ( Santana)
4) Around and Around [Chuck Berry]
5) All Around The World ( Lisa Stansfield)
6) Will It Go Round In Circles (Billy Preston)
7) Round and Round [New Order]


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: title contains round or around

1) When I Come Around (Green Day)
2) You Spin Me Round (Like a Record) (Dead or Alive)
3) Love Makes the World Go Round ( Santana)
4) Around and Around [Chuck Berry]
5) All Around The World ( Lisa Stansfield)
6) Will It Go Round In Circles (Billy Preston)
7) Round and Round [New Order]
8) Round And Round (Ratt)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: title contains round or around

1) When I Come Around (Green Day)
2) You Spin Me Round (Like a Record) (Dead or Alive)
3) Love Makes the World Go Round ( Santana)
4) Around and Around [Chuck Berry]
5) All Around The World ( Lisa Stansfield)
6) Will It Go Round In Circles (Billy Preston)
7) Round and Round [New Order]
8) Round And Round (Ratt)
9) The Day the World Gets 'Round (George Harrison)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: title contains round or around

1) When I Come Around (Green Day)
2) You Spin Me Round (Like a Record) (Dead or Alive)
3) Love Makes the World Go Round ( Santana)
4) Around and Around [Chuck Berry]
5) All Around The World ( Lisa Stansfield)
6) Will It Go Round In Circles (Billy Preston)
7) Round and Round [New Order]
8) Round And Round (Ratt)
9) The Day the World Gets 'Round (George Harrison)
10)Tie A Yellow Ribbon Round The Ole Oak Tree ( Tony Orlando & Dawn)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Title contains light.

1) Blinded By The Light ( Bruce Springsteen)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Title contains light.

1) Blinded By The Light ( Bruce Springsteen)
2) Hit The Lights (Metallica)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Title contains light.

1) Blinded By The Light ( Bruce Springsteen)
2) Hit The Lights (Metallica)
3) The Night the Lights Went Out in Georgia ( Reba McEntire)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Title contains light.

1) Blinded By The Light ( Bruce Springsteen)
2) Hit The Lights (Metallica)
3) The Night the Lights Went Out in Georgia ( Reba McEntire)
4) The Light that Has Lighted the World (George Harrison)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Title contains light.

1) Blinded By The Light ( Bruce Springsteen)
2) Hit The Lights (Metallica)
3) The Night the Lights Went Out in Georgia ( Reba McEntire)
4) The Light that Has Lighted the World (George Harrison)
5) You Light Up My Life (Debby Boone)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Title contains light.

1) Blinded By The Light (Bruce Springsteen)
2) Hit The Lights (Metallica)
3) The Night the Lights Went Out in Georgia (Reba McEntire)
4) The Light that Has Lighted the World (George Harrison)
5) You Light Up My Life (Debby Boone)
6) Run Through the Light (Yes)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Title contains light.

1) Blinded By The Light (Bruce Springsteen)
2) Hit The Lights (Metallica)
3) The Night the Lights Went Out in Georgia (Reba McEntire)
4) The Light that Has Lighted the World (George Harrison)
5) You Light Up My Life (Debby Boone)
6) Run Through the Light (Yes)
7) By The Light Of Day (UK)


----------



## Jay

New theme: Title contains light.

1) Blinded By The Light (Bruce Springsteen)
2) Hit The Lights (Metallica)
3) The Night the Lights Went Out in Georgia (Reba McEntire)
4) The Light that Has Lighted the World (George Harrison)
5) You Light Up My Life (Debby Boone)
6) Run Through the Light (Yes)
7) By The Light Of Day (UK)
8) Gliding Into Light and Knowledge [Eloy]


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Title contains light.

1) Blinded By The Light (Bruce Springsteen)
2) Hit The Lights (Metallica)
3) The Night the Lights Went Out in Georgia (Reba McEntire)
4) The Light that Has Lighted the World (George Harrison)
5) You Light Up My Life (Debby Boone)
6) Run Through the Light (Yes)
7) By The Light Of Day (UK)
8) Gliding Into Light and Knowledge [Eloy]
9) Lights (Styx)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Title contains light.

1) Blinded By The Light (Bruce Springsteen)
2) Hit The Lights (Metallica)
3) The Night the Lights Went Out in Georgia (Reba McEntire)
4) The Light that Has Lighted the World (George Harrison)
5) You Light Up My Life (Debby Boone)
6) Run Through the Light (Yes)
7) By The Light Of Day (UK)
8) Gliding Into Light and Knowledge [Eloy]
9) Lights (Styx)
10) Trick Of The Light (Who)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Anyone can start the next theme.


----------



## Jay

New thing: The last word of a title becomes the first word of the next title

For example (from the last theme):

1) The Night the Lights Went Out In Georgia
2) Georgia On My Mind
3) Mind Games

Start here:

1) Mind Games


----------



## pianozach

New thing: The last word of a title becomes the first word of the next title

For example (from the last theme):

1) The Night the Lights Went Out In Georgia
2) Georgia On My Mind
3) Mind Games

Start here:

1) Mind Games (John Lennon)
2) Games Without Frontiers (Peter Gabriel)

_._


----------



## Jay

New thing: The last word of a title becomes the first word of the next title

1) Mind Games (John Lennon)
2) Games Without Frontiers (Peter Gabriel)
3) Frontier Psychiatrist [Avalanches]

***** To make it a bit easier, use _any_ word in a previous answer (not only the last word, _except_ articles e.g., "the," "and," "a," "an," etc.). No.3 could be "Games People Play," or "Future Games," or "Without You."


----------



## Starving Wolf

New thing: The last word of a title becomes the first word of the next title

1) Mind Games (John Lennon)
2) Games Without Frontiers (Peter Gabriel)
3) Games People Play (Spinners)

The theme was fine. People just have to be careful to not use an uncommon word as the last one in the title.


----------



## Rogerx

New thing: The last word of a title becomes the first word of the next title

1) Mind Games (John Lennon)
2) Games Without Frontiers (Peter Gabriel)
3) Games People Play (Spinners)
4) Play My Music ( Jonas Brothers)


----------



## Jay

New thing: Use any word--excluding articles--of the previous title:

1) Mind Games (John Lennon)
2) Games Without Frontiers (Peter Gabriel)
3) Games People Play (Spinners)
4) Play My Music ( Jonas Brothers)
5) Music for Airports [Eno]


----------



## Rogerx

New thing: Use any word--excluding articles--of the previous title:

1) Mind Games (John Lennon)
2) Games Without Frontiers (Peter Gabriel)
3) Games People Play (Spinners)
4) Play My Music ( Jonas Brothers)
5) Music for Airports [Eno]
6) For Absent Friends ( Genesis)


----------



## Jay

New thing: Use any word--excluding articles--of the previous title:

1) Mind Games (John Lennon)
2) Games Without Frontiers (Peter Gabriel)
3) Games People Play (Spinners)
4) Play My Music ( Jonas Brothers)
5) Music for Airports [Eno]
6) For Absent Friends ( Genesis)
7) Friend's Friend's Friend [Audience]


----------



## pianozach

New thing: Use any word--excluding articles--of the previous title:

1) Mind Games (John Lennon)
2) Games Without Frontiers (Peter Gabriel)
3) Games People Play (Spinners)
4) Play My Music ( Jonas Brothers)
5) Music for Airports [Eno]
6) For Absent Friends ( Genesis)
7) Friend's Friend's Friend [Audience]
8) Friends To Go (Paul McCartney)


----------



## Rogerx

New thing: Use any word--excluding articles--of the previous title:

1) Mind Games (John Lennon)
2) Games Without Frontiers (Peter Gabriel)
3) Games People Play (Spinners)
4) Play My Music ( Jonas Brothers)
5) Music for Airports [Eno]
6) For Absent Friends ( Genesis)
7) Friend's Friend's Friend [Audience]
8) Friends To Go (Paul McCartney)
9) Go All The Way (The Raspberries)


----------



## Jay

New thing: Use any word--excluding articles--of the previous title:

1) Mind Games (John Lennon)
2) Games Without Frontiers (Peter Gabriel)
3) Games People Play (Spinners)
4) Play My Music ( Jonas Brothers)
5) Music for Airports [Eno]
6) For Absent Friends ( Genesis)
7) Friend's Friend's Friend [Audience]
8) Friends To Go (Paul McCartney)
9) Go All The Way (The Raspberries)
10) All the Way Home [Spinal Tap]

**** New theme up for grabs ****


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Royalty 

1)It's Good to be King ( Tom Petty)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Royalty 

1) It's Good to be King (Tom Petty)
2) Duke of Earl (Gene Chandler)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Royalty 

1) It's Good to be King (Tom Petty)
2) Duke of Earl (Gene Chandler)
3) King of Pain ( The Police)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Royalty 

1) It's Good to be King (Tom Petty)
2) Duke of Earl (Gene Chandler)
3) King of Pain (The Police)
4) Dancing Queen (ABBA)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Royalty 

1) It's Good to be King (Tom Petty)
2) Duke of Earl (Gene Chandler)
3) King of Pain (The Police)
4) Dancing Queen (ABBA)
5) King of Fools (Social Distortion)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Royalty

1) It's Good to be King (Tom Petty)
2) Duke of Earl (Gene Chandler)
3) King of Pain (The Police)
4) Dancing Queen (ABBA)
5) King of Fools (Social Distortion)
6) Prince Caspian (Phish)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Royalty

1) It's Good to be King (Tom Petty)
2) Duke of Earl (Gene Chandler)
3) King of Pain (The Police)
4) Dancing Queen (ABBA)
5) King of Fools (Social Distortion)
6) Prince Caspian (Phish)
7) Mississippi Queen (Mountain)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Royalty

1) It's Good to be King (Tom Petty)
2) Duke of Earl (Gene Chandler)
3) King of Pain (The Police)
4) Dancing Queen (ABBA)
5) King of Fools (Social Distortion)
6) Prince Caspian (Phish)
7) Mississippi Queen (Mountain)
8)Queen for Tonight( Helen Shapiro)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Royalty

1) It's Good to be King (Tom Petty)
2) Duke of Earl (Gene Chandler)
3) King of Pain (The Police)
4) Dancing Queen (ABBA)
5) King of Fools (Social Distortion)
6) Prince Caspian (Phish)
7) Mississippi Queen (Mountain)
8) Queen for Tonight (Helen Shapiro)
9) Two Princes (Spin Doctors)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Royalty

1) It's Good to be King (Tom Petty)
2) Duke of Earl (Gene Chandler)
3) King of Pain (The Police)
4) Dancing Queen (ABBA)
5) King of Fools (Social Distortion)
6) Prince Caspian (Phish)
7) Mississippi Queen (Mountain)
8) Queen for Tonight (Helen Shapiro)
9) Two Princes (Spin Doctors)
10) Princes Of The Universe ( Queen)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Call / calling 

1) Unknown Caller ( U2)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Call / calling

1) Unknown Caller ( U2)
2) Calling Dr. Love (Kiss)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Call / calling

1) Unknown Caller ( U2)
2) Calling Dr. Love (Kiss)
3) Don't Call On Me (The Monkees)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Call / calling

1) Unknown Caller ( U2)
2) Calling Dr. Love (Kiss)
3) Don't Call On Me (The Monkees)
4) Calling All Angels (Train)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Call / calling

1) Unknown Caller ( U2)
2) Calling Dr. Love (Kiss)
3) Don't Call On Me (The Monkees)
4) Calling All Angels (Train)
5) Thank You For Calling (Jo Stafford )


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Call / calling

1) Unknown Caller ( U2)
2) Calling Dr. Love (Kiss)
3) Don't Call On Me (The Monkees)
4) Calling All Angels (Train)
5) Thank You For Calling (Jo Stafford )
6) Call On Me (Chicago)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Call / calling

1) Unknown Caller (U2)
2) Calling Dr. Love (Kiss)
3) Don't Call On Me (The Monkees)
4) Calling All Angels (Train)
5) Thank You For Calling (Jo Stafford)
6) Call On Me (Chicago)
7) I Call Your Name (The Beatles)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Call / calling

1) Unknown Caller (U2)
2) Calling Dr. Love (Kiss)
3) Don't Call On Me (The Monkees)
4) Calling All Angels (Train)
5) Thank You For Calling (Jo Stafford)
6) Call On Me (Chicago)
7) I Call Your Name (The Beatles)
8) Calling to You (Robert Plant)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Call / calling

1) Unknown Caller (U2)
2) Calling Dr. Love (Kiss)
3) Don't Call On Me (The Monkees)
4) Calling All Angels (Train)
5) Thank You For Calling (Jo Stafford)
6) Call On Me (Chicago)
7) I Call Your Name (The Beatles)
8) Calling to You (Robert Plant)
9) Radio Free Europe (R.E.M.)

_Calling out in transit
Calling out in transit
Radio Free Europe (Radio)_


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Call / calling

1) Unknown Caller (U2)
2) Calling Dr. Love (Kiss)
3) Don't Call On Me (The Monkees)
4) Calling All Angels (Train)
5) Thank You For Calling (Jo Stafford)
6) Call On Me (Chicago)
7) I Call Your Name (The Beatles)
8) Calling to You (Robert Plant)
9) Radio Free Europe (R.E.M.)
10) Collect Call ( Metric)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Getting or giving advice .


1) Don’t Worry Be Happy- (Bobby McFerrin)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Getting or giving advice .


1) Don’t Worry Be Happy- (Bobby McFerrin)
2) Free Advice (Mamas and the Papas)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Getting or giving advice .


1) Don’t Worry Be Happy- (Bobby McFerrin)
2) Free Advice (Mamas and the Papas)
3) Advice For The Young At Heart (Tears for Fears)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Getting or giving advice .


1) Don’t Worry Be Happy- (Bobby McFerrin)
2) Free Advice (Mamas and the Papas)
3) Advice For The Young At Heart (Tears for Fears)
4) Little Man (Tom Waits)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Getting or giving advice .


1) Don’t Worry Be Happy- (Bobby McFerrin)
2) Free Advice (Mamas and the Papas)
3) Advice For The Young At Heart (Tears for Fears)
4) Little Man (Tom Waits)
5) Only the Strong Survive( Jerry Butler)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Getting or giving advice .


1) Don’t Worry Be Happy- (Bobby McFerrin)
2) Free Advice (Mamas and the Papas)
3) Advice For The Young At Heart (Tears for Fears)
4) Little Man (Tom Waits)
5) Only the Strong Survive( Jerry Butler) 
6) Mama Told Me (Not To Come) (Three Dog Night)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Getting or giving advice .


1) Don’t Worry Be Happy- (Bobby McFerrin)
2) Free Advice (Mamas and the Papas)
3) Advice For The Young At Heart (Tears for Fears)
4) Little Man (Tom Waits)
5) Only the Strong Survive( Jerry Butler)
6) Mama Told Me (Not To Come) (Three Dog Night)
7) Don't Ever Change (The Kinks)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Getting or giving advice .


1) Don’t Worry Be Happy- (Bobby McFerrin)
2) Free Advice (Mamas and the Papas)
3) Advice For The Young At Heart (Tears for Fears)
4) Little Man (Tom Waits)
5) Only the Strong Survive( Jerry Butler)
6) Mama Told Me (Not To Come) (Three Dog Night)
7) Don't Ever Change (The Kinks)
8) If Tomorrow Never Comes(Garth Brooks)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Getting or giving advice .


1) Don’t Worry Be Happy- (Bobby McFerrin)
2) Free Advice (Mamas and the Papas)
3) Advice For The Young At Heart (Tears for Fears)
4) Little Man (Tom Waits)
5) Only the Strong Survive( Jerry Butler)
6) Mama Told Me (Not To Come) (Three Dog Night)
7) Don't Ever Change (The Kinks)
8) If Tomorrow Never Comes(Garth Brooks)
9) Wild World (Cat Stevens)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Getting or giving advice .


1) Don’t Worry Be Happy- (Bobby McFerrin)
2) Free Advice (Mamas and the Papas)
3) Advice For The Young At Heart (Tears for Fears)
4) Little Man (Tom Waits)
5) Only the Strong Survive( Jerry Butler)
6) Mama Told Me (Not To Come) (Three Dog Night)
7) Don't Ever Change (The Kinks)
8) If Tomorrow Never Comes(Garth Brooks)
9) Wild World (Cat Stevens)
10) You Don't Mess Around with Jim (Jim Croce)

I got nothing for a new theme, sorry.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Nothing 


1) Nothing as It Seems ( Pearl Jam)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Nothing


1) Nothing as It Seems ( Pearl Jam)
2) Nothing Clings Like Ivy (Elvis Costello)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Nothing


1) Nothing as It Seems ( Pearl Jam)
2) Nothing Clings Like Ivy (Elvis Costello)
3) William, It Was Really Nothing (The Smiths)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Nothing


1) Nothing as It Seems ( Pearl Jam)
2) Nothing Clings Like Ivy (Elvis Costello)
3) The World Don't Owe Me Nothing (David Honeyboy Edwards)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Nothing


1) Nothing as It Seems ( Pearl Jam)
2) Nothing Clings Like Ivy (Elvis Costello)
3) William, It Was Really Nothing (The Smiths)
4) The World Don't Owe Me Nothing (David Honeyboy Edwards)
5) I (Who Have Nothing) (Shirley Bassey )


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Nothing


1) Nothing as It Seems (Pearl Jam)
2) Nothing Clings Like Ivy (Elvis Costello)
3) William, It Was Really Nothing (The Smiths)
4) The World Don't Owe Me Nothing (David Honeyboy Edwards)
5) I (Who Have Nothing) (Shirley Bassey)
6) Nothing From Nothing (Billy Preston)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Nothing


1) Nothing as It Seems (Pearl Jam)
2) Nothing Clings Like Ivy (Elvis Costello)
3) William, It Was Really Nothing (The Smiths)
4) The World Don't Owe Me Nothing (David Honeyboy Edwards)
5) I (Who Have Nothing) (Shirley Bassey)
6) Nothing From Nothing (Billy Preston)
7) Nothing Fills the Hole (Marillion)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Nothing

1) Nothing as It Seems (Pearl Jam)
2) Nothing Clings Like Ivy (Elvis Costello)
3) William, It Was Really Nothing (The Smiths)
4) The World Don't Owe Me Nothing (David Honeyboy Edwards)
5) I (Who Have Nothing) (Shirley Bassey)
6) Nothing From Nothing (Billy Preston)
7) Nothing Fills the Hole (Marillion)
8) Strawberry Fields (The Beatles)

_Let me take you down
'Cause I'm going to Strawberry Fields
Nothing is real_


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Nothing


1) Nothing as It Seems (Pearl Jam)
2) Nothing Clings Like Ivy (Elvis Costello)
3) William, It Was Really Nothing (The Smiths)
4) The World Don't Owe Me Nothing (David Honeyboy Edwards)
5) I (Who Have Nothing) (Shirley Bassey)
6) Nothing From Nothing (Billy Preston)
7) Nothing Fills the Hole (Marillion)
8) Strawberry Fields (The Beatles)
9) Everlasting Nothing ( Beck)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Nothing


1) Nothing as It Seems (Pearl Jam)
2) Nothing Clings Like Ivy (Elvis Costello)
3) William, It Was Really Nothing (The Smiths)
4) The World Don't Owe Me Nothing (David Honeyboy Edwards)
5) I (Who Have Nothing) (Shirley Bassey)
6) Nothing From Nothing (Billy Preston)
7) Nothing Fills the Hole (Marillion)
8) Strawberry Fields (The Beatles)
9) Everlasting Nothing (Beck)
10) Five Per Cent For Nothing (Yes)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Bells

1) The Bells Of Rhymney (The Byrds)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Bells

1) The Bells Of Rhymney (The Byrds)
2) Jingle Bells ( Bing Crosby)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Bells

1) The Bells Of Rhymney (The Byrds)
2) Jingle Bells ( Bing Crosby)
3) The Bell in the Sea (Marillion)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Bells

1) The Bells Of Rhymney (The Byrds)
2) Jingle Bells ( Bing Crosby)
3) The Bell in the Sea (Marillion)
4) Bell Bottom Blues ( Derek & the Dominos)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Bells

1) The Bells Of Rhymney (The Byrds)
2) Jingle Bells ( Bing Crosby)
3) The Bell in the Sea (Marillion)
4) Bell Bottom Blues ( Derek & the Dominos)
5) The Ringing of Bells (Al Stewart)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Bells

1) The Bells Of Rhymney (The Byrds)
2) Jingle Bells ( Bing Crosby)
3) The Bell in the Sea (Marillion)
4) Bell Bottom Blues ( Derek & the Dominos)
5) The Ringing of Bells (Al Stewart)
6) Bells of Saint James (Kansas)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: Bells

1) The Bells Of Rhymney (The Byrds)
2) Jingle Bells ( Bing Crosby)
3) The Bell in the Sea (Marillion)
4) Bell Bottom Blues ( Derek & the Dominos)
5) The Ringing of Bells (Al Stewart)
6) Bells of Saint James (Kansas)
7) Tubular Bells (Mike Oldfield)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Bells

1) The Bells Of Rhymney (The Byrds)
2) Jingle Bells ( Bing Crosby)
3) The Bell in the Sea (Marillion)
4) Bell Bottom Blues ( Derek & the Dominos)
5) The Ringing of Bells (Al Stewart)
6) Bells of Saint James (Kansas)
7) Tubular Bells (Mike Oldfield)
8) Bell Boy ( The Who)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Bells

1) The Bells Of Rhymney (The Byrds)
2) Jingle Bells ( Bing Crosby)
3) The Bell in the Sea (Marillion)
4) Bell Bottom Blues ( Derek & the Dominos)
5) The Ringing of Bells (Al Stewart)
6) Bells of Saint James (Kansas)
7) Tubular Bells (Mike Oldfield)
8) Bell Boy (The Who)
9) Bells For Her (Tori Amos)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Bells

1) The Bells Of Rhymney (The Byrds)
2) Jingle Bells ( Bing Crosby)
3) The Bell in the Sea (Marillion)
4) Bell Bottom Blues ( Derek & the Dominos)
5) The Ringing of Bells (Al Stewart)
6) Bells of Saint James (Kansas)
7) Tubular Bells (Mike Oldfield)
8) Bell Boy (The Who)
9) Bells For Her (Tori Amos)
10) Cool Papa Bell ( Paul Simon)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Down, in tile please 

1) Down Down ( Status Quo)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Down, in tile please

1) Down Down ( Status Quo)
2) Follow You Down (Gin Blossoms)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Down, in tile please

1) Down Down ( Status Quo)
2) Follow You Down (Gin Blossoms)
3) Down in the Boondocks (Billy Joe Royal )


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Down, in tile please

1) Down Down ( Status Quo)
2) Follow You Down (Gin Blossoms)
3) Down in the Boondocks (Billy Joe Royal )
4) Down in the Hole (Rolling Stones)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Down, in tile please

1) Down Down ( Status Quo)
2) Follow You Down (Gin Blossoms)
3) Down in the Boondocks (Billy Joe Royal )
4) Down in the Hole (Rolling Stones)
5) And The House Fell Down ( Elton John)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Down, in tile please

1) Down Down ( Status Quo)
2) Follow You Down (Gin Blossoms)
3) Down in the Boondocks (Billy Joe Royal )
4) Down in the Hole (Rolling Stones)
5) And The House Fell Down ( Elton John)
6) Down Boys (The Cars)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Down, in tile please

1) Down Down ( Status Quo)
2) Follow You Down (Gin Blossoms)
3) Down in the Boondocks (Billy Joe Royal )
4) Down in the Hole (Rolling Stones)
5) And The House Fell Down ( Elton John)
6) Down Boys (The Cars)
7) Down in the Cockpit (XTC)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Down, in tile please

1) Down Down ( Status Quo)
2) Follow You Down (Gin Blossoms)
3) Down in the Boondocks (Billy Joe Royal )
4) Down in the Hole (Rolling Stones)
5) And The House Fell Down ( Elton John)
6) Down Boys (The Cars)
7) Down in the Cockpit (XTC)
8)When It's Sleepy Time Down South ( Louis Armstrong)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Down, in tile please

1) Down Down (Status Quo)
2) Follow You Down (Gin Blossoms)
3) Down in the Boondocks (Billy Joe Royal)
4) Down in the Hole (Rolling Stones)
5) And The House Fell Down (Elton John)
6) Down Boys (The Cars)
7) Down in the Cockpit (XTC)
8) When It's Sleepy Time Down South (Louis Armstrong)
9) Down the Road (Mac McAnally)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Down, in tile please

1) Down Down (Status Quo)
2) Follow You Down (Gin Blossoms)
3) Down in the Boondocks (Billy Joe Royal)
4) Down in the Hole (Rolling Stones)
5) And The House Fell Down (Elton John)
6) Down Boys (The Cars)
7) Down in the Cockpit (XTC)
8) When It's Sleepy Time Down South (Louis Armstrong)
9) Down the Road (Mac McAnally)
10) Going Down (Jeff Beck Group)

When I was 14 there was a local band that heard I played piano. They were all in their very late teens or early 20s, but asked me to audition for their open keyboard spot.

They asked me to learn to play _*Going Down*_. I asked them if they had the sheet music. They laughed and just said to learn it from the record (by ear).

At that age this was something I actually couldn't do. I didn't get into their band.


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Going (or Goin')

1) Everybody's Going To Heaven/King Kong Reggae (Todd Rundgren)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: Going (or Goin')

1) Everybody's Going To Heaven/King Kong Reggae (Todd Rundgren)
2) I Think It's Going to Rain Today (Randy Newman)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Going (or Goin')

1) Everybody's Going To Heaven/King Kong Reggae (Todd Rundgren)
2) I Think It's Going to Rain Today (Randy Newman)
3) Goin' Through the Motions (Blue Oyster Cult)


----------



## KevinJS

1) Everybody's Going To Heaven/King Kong Reggae (Todd Rundgren)
2) I Think It's Going to Rain Today (Randy Newman)
3) Goin' Through the Motions (Blue Oyster Cult)
4) Going For The One (Yes)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: Going (or Goin')

1) Everybody's Going To Heaven/King Kong Reggae (Todd Rundgren)
2) I Think It's Going to Rain Today (Randy Newman)
3) Goin' Through the Motions (Blue Oyster Cult)
4) Going For The One (Yes)
5) Going Up The Country (Canned Heat)


----------



## KevinJS

Theme: Going (or Goin')

1) Everybody's Going To Heaven/King Kong Reggae (Todd Rundgren)
2) I Think It's Going to Rain Today (Randy Newman)
3) Goin' Through the Motions (Blue Oyster Cult)
4) Going For The One (Yes)
5) Going Up The Country (Canned Heat)
6) Going Home (Libera/Dvořák)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: Going (or Goin')

1) Everybody's Going To Heaven/King Kong Reggae (Todd Rundgren)
2) I Think It's Going to Rain Today (Randy Newman)
3) Goin' Through the Motions (Blue Oyster Cult)
4) Going For The One (Yes)
5) Going Up The Country (Canned Heat)
6) Going Home (Libera/Dvořák)
7) Scarborough Fair (Simon and Garfunkel)

_Are you going to Scarborough Fair? 
Parsley, sage, rosemary, and thyme_


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Going (or Goin')

1) Everybody's Going To Heaven/King Kong Reggae (Todd Rundgren)
2) I Think It's Going to Rain Today (Randy Newman)
3) Goin' Through the Motions (Blue Oyster Cult)
4) Going For The One (Yes)
5) Going Up The Country (Canned Heat)
6) Going Home (Libera/Dvořák)
7) Scarborough Fair (Simon and Garfunkel)
8) Going My Way (Paul Weller)


----------



## KevinJS

Theme: Going (or Goin')

1) Everybody's Going To Heaven/King Kong Reggae (Todd Rundgren)
2) I Think It's Going to Rain Today (Randy Newman)
3) Goin' Through the Motions (Blue Oyster Cult)
4) Going For The One (Yes)
5) Going Up The Country (Canned Heat)
6) Going Home (Libera/Dvořák)
7) Scarborough Fair (Simon and Garfunkel)
8) Going My Way (Paul Weller)
9) Going To California (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Going (or Goin')

1) Everybody's Going To Heaven/King Kong Reggae (Todd Rundgren)
2) I Think It's Going to Rain Today (Randy Newman)
3) Goin' Through the Motions (Blue Oyster Cult)
4) Going For The One (Yes)
5) Going Up The Country (Canned Heat)
6) Going Home (Libera/Dvořák)
7) Scarborough Fair (Simon and Garfunkel)
8) Going My Way (Paul Weller)
9) Going To California (Led Zeppelin)
10) Going, Going, Gone (Bob Dylan)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Stay/Staying

1) Come Back and Stay (Paul Young)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Stay/Staying

1) Come Back and Stay (Paul Young)[
2) Here To Stay ( Korn)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Stay/Staying

1) Come Back and Stay (Paul Young)
2) Here To Stay ( Korn)
3) Stay With Me (Faces)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Stay/Staying

1) Come Back and Stay (Paul Young)
2) Here To Stay ( Korn)
3) Stay With Me (Faces)
4) All You Had To Do Was Stay (Taylor Swift)


----------



## KevinJS

Theme: Stay/Staying

1) Come Back and Stay (Paul Young)
2) Here To Stay ( Korn)
3) Stay With Me (Faces)
4) All You Had To Do Was Stay (Taylor Swift)
5) Give Me A Reason To Stay (Emerson Lake & Palmer)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: Stay/Staying

1) Come Back and Stay (Paul Young)
2) Here To Stay ( Korn)
3) Stay With Me (Faces)
4) All You Had To Do Was Stay (Taylor Swift)
5) Give Me A Reason To Stay (Emerson Lake & Palmer)
6) The Song Remains the Same (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Stay/Staying

1) Come Back and Stay (Paul Young)
2) Here To Stay ( Korn)
3) Stay With Me (Faces)
4) All You Had To Do Was Stay (Taylor Swift)
5) Give Me A Reason To Stay (Emerson Lake & Palmer)
6) The Song Remains the Same (Led Zeppelin)
7) Stay (David Bowie)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme: Stay/Staying

1) Come Back and Stay (Paul Young)
2) Here To Stay ( Korn)
3) Stay With Me (Faces)
4) All You Had To Do Was Stay (Taylor Swift)
5) Give Me A Reason To Stay (Emerson Lake & Palmer)
6) The Song Remains the Same (Led Zeppelin)
7) Stay (David Bowie)
8) Stay Awhile (Journey)


----------



## KevinJS

Theme: Stay/Staying

1) Come Back and Stay (Paul Young)
2) Here To Stay ( Korn)
3) Stay With Me (Faces)
4) All You Had To Do Was Stay (Taylor Swift)
5) Give Me A Reason To Stay (Emerson Lake & Palmer)
6) The Song Remains the Same (Led Zeppelin)
7) Stay (David Bowie)
8) Stay Awhile (Journey)
9) Let’s Stay Engaged (The Tragically Hip)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Stay/Staying

1) Come Back and Stay (Paul Young)
2) Here To Stay ( Korn)
3) Stay With Me (Faces)
4) All You Had To Do Was Stay (Taylor Swift)
5) Give Me A Reason To Stay (Emerson Lake & Palmer)
6) The Song Remains the Same (Led Zeppelin)
7) Stay (David Bowie)
8) Stay Awhile (Journey)
9) Let’s Stay Engaged (The Tragically Hip)
10)Doesn't Anybody Stay Together Anymore ( Phil Collins)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Something ( in title please)

1)I'm Into Something Good ( Herman's Hermits)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Something ( in title please)

1) I'm Into Something Good ( Herman's Hermits)
2) Something in the Way She Moves (James Taylor)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Something ( in title please)

1) I'm Into Something Good (Herman's Hermits)
2) Something in the Way She Moves (James Taylor)
3) Somethin' Stupid (Frank Sinatra & Nancy Sinatra)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Something ( in title please)

1) I'm Into Something Good (Herman's Hermits)
2) Something in the Way She Moves (James Taylor)
3) Somethin' Stupid (Frank Sinatra & Nancy Sinatra)
4) Something Got Me Started ( Simply Red)


----------



## KevinJS

New theme: Something ( in title please)

1) I'm Into Something Good (Herman's Hermits)
2) Something in the Way She Moves (James Taylor)
3) Somethin' Stupid (Frank Sinatra & Nancy Sinatra)
4) Something Got Me Started ( Simply Red)
5) Something For Nothing (Rush)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Something ( in title please)

1) I'm Into Something Good (Herman's Hermits)
2) Something in the Way She Moves (James Taylor)
3) Somethin' Stupid (Frank Sinatra & Nancy Sinatra)
4) Something Got Me Started (Simply Red)
5) Something For Nothing (Rush)
6) Something (Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Something ( in title please)

1) I'm Into Something Good (Herman's Hermits)
2) Something in the Way She Moves (James Taylor)
3) Somethin' Stupid (Frank Sinatra & Nancy Sinatra)
4) Something Got Me Started (Simply Red)
5) Something For Nothing (Rush)
6) Something (Beatles)
7) Something About A Sailor ( Noël Coward)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Something ( in title please)

1) I'm Into Something Good (Herman's Hermits)
2) Something in the Way She Moves (James Taylor)
3) Somethin' Stupid (Frank Sinatra & Nancy Sinatra)
4) Something Got Me Started (Simply Red)
5) Something For Nothing (Rush)
6) Something (Beatles)
7) Something About A Sailor ( Noël Coward)
8) Something So Right (Paul Simon)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Something ( in title please)

1) I'm Into Something Good (Herman's Hermits)
2) Something in the Way She Moves (James Taylor)
3) Somethin' Stupid (Frank Sinatra & Nancy Sinatra)
4) Something Got Me Started (Simply Red)
5) Something For Nothing (Rush)
6) Something (Beatles)
7) Something About A Sailor (Noël Coward)
8) Something So Right (Paul Simon)
9) Something's Gotta Give (Sammy Davis, Jr.)


----------



## KevinJS

New theme: Something ( in title please)

1) I'm Into Something Good (Herman's Hermits)
2) Something in the Way She Moves (James Taylor)
3) Somethin' Stupid (Frank Sinatra & Nancy Sinatra)
4) Something Got Me Started (Simply Red)
5) Something For Nothing (Rush)
6) Something (Beatles)
7) Something About A Sailor (Noël Coward)
8) Something So Right (Paul Simon)
9) Something's Gotta Give (Sammy Davis, Jr.)
10) Something Very Strange (Spocks Beard)


----------



## KevinJS

New theme: Days of the week. 

1) Rainy Days And Mondays (The Carpenters)


----------



## Haydn70

New theme: Days of the week.

1) Rainy Days And Mondays (The Carpenters)
2) Sunday Sun (Neil Diamond)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Days of the week.

1) Rainy Days And Mondays (The Carpenters)
2) Sunday Sun (Neil Diamond)
3) Another Saturday Night (Cat Stevens)


----------



## Haydn70

New theme: Days of the week.

1) Rainy Days And Mondays (The Carpenters)
2) Sunday Sun (Neil Diamond)
3) Another Saturday Night (Cat Stevens)
4) Saturday Night (Bobby Fuller Four)


----------



## KevinJS

New theme: Days of the week.

1) Rainy Days And Mondays (The Carpenters)
2) Sunday Sun (Neil Diamond)
3) Another Saturday Night (Cat Stevens)
4) Saturday Night (Bobby Fuller Four)
5) Ruby Tuesday (Rolling Stones)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Days of the week.

1) Rainy Days And Mondays (The Carpenters)
2) Sunday Sun (Neil Diamond)
3) Another Saturday Night (Cat Stevens)
4) Saturday Night (Bobby Fuller Four)
5) Ruby Tuesday (Rolling Stones)
6) Stormy Monday Blues (T-Bone Walker)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Days of the week.

1) Rainy Days And Mondays (The Carpenters)
2) Sunday Sun (Neil Diamond)
3) Another Saturday Night (Cat Stevens)
4) Saturday Night (Bobby Fuller Four)
5) Ruby Tuesday (Rolling Stones)
6) Stormy Monday Blues (T-Bone Walker)
7)Thursday's Child ( David Bowie)


----------



## Haydn70

New theme: Days of the week.

1) Rainy Days And Mondays (The Carpenters)
2) Sunday Sun (Neil Diamond)
3) Another Saturday Night (Cat Stevens)
4) Saturday Night (Bobby Fuller Four)
5) Ruby Tuesday (Rolling Stones)
6) Stormy Monday Blues (T-Bone Walker)
7) Thursday's Child ( David Bowie)
8) Friday On My Mind (The Easybeats)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Days of the week.

1) Rainy Days And Mondays (The Carpenters)
2) Sunday Sun (Neil Diamond)
3) Another Saturday Night (Cat Stevens)
4) Saturday Night (Bobby Fuller Four)
5) Ruby Tuesday (Rolling Stones)
6) Stormy Monday Blues (T-Bone Walker)
7) Thursday's Child ( David Bowie)
8) Friday On My Mind (The Easybeats)
9) Wednesday Morning, 3 A.M. (Simon & Garfinkel)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Days of the week.

1) Rainy Days And Mondays (The Carpenters)
2) Sunday Sun (Neil Diamond)
3) Another Saturday Night (Cat Stevens)
4) Saturday Night (Bobby Fuller Four)
5) Ruby Tuesday (Rolling Stones)
6) Stormy Monday Blues (T-Bone Walker)
7) Thursday's Child ( David Bowie)
8) Friday On My Mind (The Easybeats)
9) Wednesday Morning, 3 A.M. (Simon & Garfinkel) 
10) Friday I'm In Love ( The Cure)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Army, all sorts. 

1)You And Whose Army? ( Radiohead)


----------



## KevinJS

New theme: Army, all sorts. 

1)You And Whose Army? ( Radiohead)
2) Oliver’s Army (Elvis Costello and the Attractions)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Army, all sorts. 

1) You And Whose Army? ( Radiohead)
2) Oliver’s Army (Elvis Costello and the Attractions)
3) Army Dreamers (Kate Bush)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Army, all sorts. 

1) You And Whose Army? (Radiohead)
2) Oliver’s Army (Elvis Costello and the Attractions)
3) Army Dreamers (Kate Bush) 
4) Army of Me (Björk)


----------



## KevinJS

New theme: Army, all sorts. 

1) You And Whose Army? ( Radiohead)
2) Oliver’s Army (Elvis Costello and the Attractions)
3) Army Dreamers (Kate Bush)
4) Army of Me (Björk)
5) The Red Army Is The Strongest (The Red Army Choir)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Army, all sorts.

1) You And Whose Army? ( Radiohead)
2) Oliver’s Army (Elvis Costello and the Attractions)
3) Army Dreamers (Kate Bush)
4) Army of Me (Björk)
5) The Red Army Is The Strongest (The Red Army Choir)
6) Seven Nation Army (The White Stripes)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Army, all sorts. 

1) You And Whose Army? (Radiohead)
2) Oliver’s Army (Elvis Costello and the Attractions)
3) Army Dreamers (Kate Bush)
4) Army of Me (Björk)
5) The Red Army Is The Strongest (The Red Army Choir)
6) Seven Nation Army (The White Stripes)
7) Universal Soldier (Donovan)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Army, all sorts.

1) You And Whose Army? ( Radiohead)
2) Oliver’s Army (Elvis Costello and the Attractions)
3) Army Dreamers (Kate Bush)
4) Army of Me (Björk)
5) The Red Army Is The Strongest (The Red Army Choir)
6) Universal Soldier (Donovan)
7) Sam Stone (John Prine)


----------



## KevinJS

New theme: Army, all sorts. 

1) You And Whose Army? (Radiohead)
2) Oliver’s Army (Elvis Costello and the Attractions)
3) Army Dreamers (Kate Bush)
4) Army of Me (Björk)
5) The Red Army Is The Strongest (The Red Army Choir)
6) Seven Nation Army (The White Stripes)
7) Universal Soldier (Donovan)
8) Sam Stone (John Prine)
9) Soldiers (ABBA)


----------



## Haydn70

New theme: Army, all sorts.

1) You And Whose Army? (Radiohead)
2) Oliver’s Army (Elvis Costello and the Attractions)
3) Army Dreamers (Kate Bush)
4) Army of Me (Björk)
5) The Red Army Is The Strongest (The Red Army Choir)
6) Seven Nation Army (The White Stripes)
7) Universal Soldier (Donovan)
8) Sam Stone (John Prine)
9) Soldiers (ABBA)
10) G.I. Blues (Elvis)


----------



## Haydn70

New theme: The words "she" or "her" in the title.

1) Let Her Dance (Bobby Fuller Four)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: The words "she" or "her" in the title.

1) Let Her Dance (Bobby Fuller Four)
2) I Saw Her Standing There (The Beatles)


----------



## KevinJS

New theme: The words "she" or "her" in the title.

1) Let Her Dance (Bobby Fuller Four)
2) I Saw Her Standing There (The Beatles)
3) She (Charles Aznavour)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: The words "she" or "her" in the title.

1) Let Her Dance (Bobby Fuller Four)
2) I Saw Her Standing There (The Beatles)
3) She (Charles Aznavour)
4) She (The Monkees)


----------



## KevinJS

New theme: The words "she" or "her" in the title.

1) Let Her Dance (Bobby Fuller Four)
2) I Saw Her Standing There (The Beatles)
3) She (Charles Aznavour)
4) She (The Monkees)
5) She’s Too Good For Me (Sting)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: The words "she" or "her" in the title.

1) Let Her Dance (Bobby Fuller Four)
2) I Saw Her Standing There (The Beatles)
3) She (Charles Aznavour)
4) She (The Monkees)
5) She’s Too Good For Me (Sting)
6) If She Would Have Been Faithful... (Chicago)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: The words "she" or "her" in the title.

1) Let Her Dance (Bobby Fuller Four)
2) I Saw Her Standing There (The Beatles)
3) She (Charles Aznavour)
4) She (The Monkees)
5) She’s Too Good For Me (Sting)
6) If She Would Have Been Faithful... (Chicago)
7) She's Not There (Zombies)


----------



## Jay

New theme: The words "she" or "her" in the title.

1) Let Her Dance (Bobby Fuller Four)
2) I Saw Her Standing There (The Beatles)
3) She (Charles Aznavour)
4) She (The Monkees)
5) She's Too Good For Me (Sting)
6) If She Would Have Been Faithful... (Chicago)
7) She's Not There (Zombies)
8) She Said She Said [Beatles]


----------



## Open Book

New theme: The words "she" or "her" in the title.

1) Let Her Dance (Bobby Fuller Four)
2) I Saw Her Standing There (The Beatles)
3) She (Charles Aznavour)
4) She (The Monkees)
5) She's Too Good For Me (Sting)
6) If She Would Have Been Faithful... (Chicago)
7) She's Not There (Zombies)
8) She Said She Said [Beatles]
9) She Bop (Cyndi Lauper)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: The words "she" or "her" in the title.

1) Let Her Dance (Bobby Fuller Four)
2) I Saw Her Standing There (The Beatles)
3) She (Charles Aznavour)
4) She (The Monkees)
5) She's Too Good For Me (Sting)
6) If She Would Have Been Faithful... (Chicago)
7) She's Not There (Zombies)
8) She Said She Said [Beatles]
9) She Bop (Cyndi Lauper)
10) And I love Her (Beatles)


----------



## Starving Wolf

OK, let's try something a little different. For this round, each entry will be compromised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which sounds like it should be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Crazy World Of Arthur Brown (band), Insane In The Brain (Cypress Hill)


----------



## Haydn70

OK, let's try something a little different. For this round, each entry will be compromised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which sounds like it should be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Crazy World Of Arthur Brown (band), Insane In The Brain (Cypress Hill)
2) The Beach Boys, Yellow Balloon (Yellow Balloon)


----------



## cougarjuno

OK, let's try something a little different. For this round, each entry will be compromised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which sounds like it should be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Crazy World Of Arthur Brown (band), Insane In The Brain (Cypress Hill)
2) The Beach Boys, Yellow Balloon (Yellow Balloon)
3) Chicago / Windy (The Association)


----------



## Starving Wolf

OK, let's try something a little different. For this round, each entry will be compromised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which sounds like it should be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Crazy World Of Arthur Brown (band), Insane In The Brain (Cypress Hill)
2) The Beach Boys, Yellow Balloon (Yellow Balloon)
3) Chicago / Windy (The Association)
4) Traffic / Slave To The Traffic Light (Phish)


----------



## Open Book

OK, let's try something a little different. For this round, each entry will be compromised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which sounds like it should be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Crazy World Of Arthur Brown (band), Insane In The Brain (Cypress Hill)
2) The Beach Boys, Yellow Balloon (Yellow Balloon)
3) Chicago / Windy (The Association)
4) Traffic / Slave To The Traffic Light (Phish)
5) The Doors / Knock Three Times (Tony Orlando and Dawn)


----------



## Jay

1) The Crazy World Of Arthur Brown (band), Insane In The Brain (Cypress Hill)
2) The Beach Boys, Yellow Balloon (Yellow Balloon)
3) Chicago / Windy (The Association)
4) Traffic / Slave To The Traffic Light (Phish)
5) The Doors / Knock Three Times (Tony Orlando and Dawn)
6) Genesis / From the Beginning [ELP]


----------



## pianozach

OK, let's try something a little different. For this round, each entry will be compromised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which sounds like it should be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Crazy World Of Arthur Brown (band), Insane In The Brain (Cypress Hill)
2) The Beach Boys, Yellow Balloon (Yellow Balloon)
3) Chicago / Windy (The Association)
4) Traffic / Slave To The Traffic Light (Phish)
5) The Doors / Knock Three Times (Tony Orlando and Dawn)
6) Genesis / From the Beginning [ELP]
7) Beatles / Lies (The Knickerbockers)


----------



## Jay

> 7) Beatles / Lies (The Knickerbockers)


I think the OP means that the _title_ of the song should imply the association, not the _sound_ of it.

... each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which [seems] like it should be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Crazy World Of Arthur Brown (band), Insane In The Brain (Cypress Hill)
2) The Beach Boys, Yellow Balloon (Yellow Balloon)
3) Chicago / Windy (The Association)
4) Traffic / Slave To The Traffic Light (Phish)
5) The Doors / Knock Three Times (Tony Orlando and Dawn)
6) Genesis / From the Beginning [ELP]
7) Beatles / Lies (The Knickerbockers)
8) Jefferson Airplane / Who's Driving Your Plane? [Stones]


----------



## Open Book

I don't get numbers 2 and 7.


----------



## Haydn70

Jay said:


> I think the OP means that the _title_ of the song should imply the association, not the _sound_





Open Book said:


> I don't get numbers 2 and 7.


Sorry, I am responsible for number 2...I misunderstood the premise!


----------



## Starving Wolf

Open Book said:


> I don't get numbers 2 and 7.


I agree with Open Book. I was looking for wordplay Association between band name and song title. Entries 2 and 7 don't seem to satisfy that.

Lies is a song in the style of the early Beatles, but that's not what I was looking for. I'm not familiar with the other song.


----------



## Starving Wolf

Haydn70 said:


> Sorry, I am responsible for number 2...I misunderstood the premise!


Feel free to replace #2 with a more appropriate entry. Otherwise, we should disqualify and remember.


----------



## Jay

Starving Wolf said:


> ... replace #2


..........and #7.


----------



## Haydn70

Starving Wolf said:


> Feel free to replace #2 with a more appropriate entry. Otherwise, we should disqualify and remember.


Please go ahead and disqualify my entry...sorry for the screwup.


----------



## Starving Wolf

OK, let's try something a little different. For this round, each entry will be compromised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which sounds like it should be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

NOTE: we're not looking for songs done in the style of the band or covers of their songs.

1) The Crazy World Of Arthur Brown (band), Insane In The Brain (Cypress Hill)
2) Chicago / Windy (The Association)
3) Traffic / Slave To The Traffic Light (Phish)
4) The Doors / Knock Three Times (Tony Orlando and Dawn)
5) Genesis / From the Beginning [ELP]
6) Jefferson Airplane / Who's Driving Your Plane? [Stones]
7) Cars / Driving (Everything But The Girl)

Corrected list and updated theme


----------



## SanAntone

OK, let's try something a little different. For this round, each entry will be compromised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which sounds like it should be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

NOTE: we're not looking for songs done in the style of the band or covers of their songs.

1) The Crazy World Of Arthur Brown (band), Insane In The Brain (Cypress Hill)
2) Chicago / Windy (The Association)
3) Traffic / Slave To The Traffic Light (Phish)
4) The Doors / Knock Three Times (Tony Orlando and Dawn)
5) Genesis / From the Beginning [ELP]
6) Jefferson Airplane / Who's Driving Your Plane? [Stones]
7) Cars / Driving (Everything But The Girl)
8) The Beach Boys / Itsy Bitsy Teenie Weenie Yellow Polka Dot Bikini (Brian Hyland)


----------



## KevinJS

OK, let's try something a little different. For this round, each entry will be compromised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which sounds like it should be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

NOTE: we're not looking for songs done in the style of the band or covers of their songs.

1) The Crazy World Of Arthur Brown (band), Insane In The Brain (Cypress Hill)
2) Chicago / Windy (The Association)
3) Traffic / Slave To The Traffic Light (Phish)
4) The Doors / Knock Three Times (Tony Orlando and Dawn)
5) Genesis / From the Beginning [ELP]
6) Jefferson Airplane / Who's Driving Your Plane? [Stones]
7) Cars / Driving (Everything But The Girl)
8) The Beach Boys / Itsy Bitsy Teenie Weenie Yellow Polka Dot Bikini (Brian Hyland)
9) Sinead O'Connor/ I Think I'm Going Bald (Rush)


----------



## Jay

1) The Crazy World Of Arthur Brown (band), Insane In The Brain (Cypress Hill)
2) Chicago / Windy (The Association)
3) Traffic / Slave To The Traffic Light (Phish)
4) The Doors / Knock Three Times (Tony Orlando and Dawn)
5) Genesis / From the Beginning [ELP]
6) Jefferson Airplane / Who's Driving Your Plane? [Stones]
7) Cars / Driving (Everything But The Girl)
8) The Beach Boys / Itsy Bitsy Teenie Weenie Yellow Polka Dot Bikini (Brian Hyland)
9) Sinead O'Connor/ I Think I'm Going Bald (Rush)
10) Coroner / Johnny's Dead [Slapp Happy]


----------



## Jay

New theme: Your entry includes one or more _prominent_ words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for" etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered by "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) "I Talk To the Wind" [King Crimson]


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Your entry includes one or more _prominent_ words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for" etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered by "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) "I Talk To the Wind" [King Crimson]
2) They Call The Wind Maria (Harve Presnell)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for" etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered by "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) "I Talk To the Wind" [King Crimson]
2) They Call The Wind Maria (Harve Presnell)
3) Take a Message Maria (R. B. Greaves)


----------



## KevinJS

New theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for" etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered by "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) "I Talk To the Wind" [King Crimson]
2) They Call The Wind Maria (Harve Presnell)
3) Take a Message Maria (R. B. Greaves)
4) Message In A Bottle (The Police)


----------



## Jay

New theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for" etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered by "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) "I Talk To the Wind" [King Crimson]
2) They Call The Wind Maria (Harve Presnell)
3) Take a Message Maria (R. B. Greaves)
4) Message In A Bottle (The Police)
5) Bottle of Red Wine [Eric Clapton]


----------



## Haydn70

New theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for" etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered by "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) "I Talk To the Wind" [King Crimson]
2) They Call The Wind Maria (Harve Presnell)
3) Take a Message Maria (R. B. Greaves)
4) Message In A Bottle (The Police)
5) Bottle of Red Wine [Eric Clapton]
6) Red Red Wine (Neil Diamond)


----------



## KevinJS

New theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for" etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered by "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) "I Talk To the Wind" [King Crimson]
2) They Call The Wind Maria (Harve Presnell)
3) Take a Message Maria (R. B. Greaves)
4) Message In A Bottle (The Police)
5) Bottle of Red Wine [Eric Clapton]
6) Red Red Wine (Neil Diamond)
7) Red Sector A (Rush)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for" etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered by "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) "I Talk To the Wind" [King Crimson]
2) They Call The Wind Maria (Harve Presnell)
3) Take a Message Maria (R. B. Greaves)
4) Message In A Bottle (The Police)
5) Bottle of Red Wine [Eric Clapton]
6) Red Red Wine (Neil Diamond)
7) Red Sector A (Rush)
8) ******** White Socks and Blue Ribbon Beer (Johnny Russell)


----------



## KevinJS

New theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for" etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered by "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) "I Talk To the Wind" [King Crimson]
2) They Call The Wind Maria (Harve Presnell)
3) Take a Message Maria (R. B. Greaves)
4) Message In A Bottle (The Police)
5) Bottle of Red Wine [Eric Clapton]
6) Red Red Wine (Neil Diamond)
7) Red Sector A (Rush)
8) ******** White Socks and Blue Ribbon Beer (Johnny Russell)
9) The Dream Of The Blue Turtles (Sting)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for" etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered by "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) "I Talk To the Wind" [King Crimson]
2) They Call The Wind Maria (Harve Presnell)
3) Take a Message Maria (R. B. Greaves)
4) Message In A Bottle (The Police)
5) Bottle of Red Wine [Eric Clapton]
6) Red Red Wine (Neil Diamond)
7) Red Sector A (Rush)
8) ******** White Socks and Blue Ribbon Beer (Johnny Russell)
9) The Dream Of The Blue Turtles (Sting)
10) All I Have To Do Is Dream (Everly Brothers)


----------



## Starving Wolf

That was fun. Let's try another round.

New theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for" etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered by "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Goodbye Yellow Brick Road (Elton John)


----------



## KevinJS

New theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for" etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered by "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Goodbye Yellow Brick Road (Elton John)
2)Telegraph Road (Dire Straits)


----------



## Jay

New theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for" etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered by "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Goodbye Yellow Brick Road (Elton John)
2) Telegraph Road (Dire Straits)
3) Telegraph Your Love [Pointer Sisters]


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for" etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered by "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Goodbye Yellow Brick Road (Elton John)
2)Telegraph Road (Dire Straits)
3) Telegraph Your Love (The Pointer Sisters)
4) Love Will Find a Way (Yes)


----------



## Jay

New theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for" etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered by "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Goodbye Yellow Brick Road (Elton John)
2) Telegraph Road (Dire Straits)
3) Telegraph Your Love [The Pointer Sisters]
4) Love Will Find a Way (Yes)
5) Can't Find My Way Home [Blind Faith]


----------



## Haydn70

New theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for" etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered by "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Goodbye Yellow Brick Road (Elton John)
2) Telegraph Road (Dire Straits)
3) Telegraph Your Love [The Pointer Sisters]
4) Love Will Find a Way (Yes)
5) Can't Find My Way Home [Blind Faith]
6) On The Way Home (Buffalo Springfield)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for" etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered by "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Goodbye Yellow Brick Road (Elton John)
2) Telegraph Road (Dire Straits)
3) Telegraph Your Love [The Pointer Sisters]
4) Love Will Find a Way (Yes)
5) Can't Find My Way Home [Blind Faith]
6) On The Way Home (Buffalo Springfield)
7) That's The Way Of The World (Earth, Wind and Fire)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for" etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered by "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Goodbye Yellow Brick Road (Elton John)
2) Telegraph Road (Dire Straits)
3) Telegraph Your Love [The Pointer Sisters]
4) Love Will Find a Way (Yes)
5) Can't Find My Way Home [Blind Faith]
6) On The Way Home (Buffalo Springfield)
7) That's The Way Of The World (Earth, Wind and Fire)
8) Today Your Love, Tomorrow The World (The Ramones)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for" etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered by "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Goodbye Yellow Brick Road (Elton John)
2) Telegraph Road (Dire Straits)
3) Telegraph Your Love [The Pointer Sisters]
4) Love Will Find a Way (Yes)
5) Can't Find My Way Home [Blind Faith]
6) On The Way Home (Buffalo Springfield)
7) That's The Way Of The World (Earth, Wind and Fire)
8) Today Your Love, Tomorrow The World (The Ramones)
9) Tomorrow People (Ziggy Marley)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for" etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered by "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Goodbye Yellow Brick Road (Elton John)
2) Telegraph Road (Dire Straits)
3) Telegraph Your Love [The Pointer Sisters]
4) Love Will Find a Way (Yes)
5) Can't Find My Way Home [Blind Faith]
6) On The Way Home (Buffalo Springfield)
7) That's The Way Of The World (Earth, Wind and Fire)
8) Today Your Love, Tomorrow The World (The Ramones)
9) Tomorrow People (Ziggy Marley)
10) Tomorrow Never Knows (The Beatles)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Beat, preferably in the title.

1) Beat on the Brat (The Ramones)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Beat, preferably in the title.

1) Beat on the Brat (The Ramones)
2) Broken, Beat & Scarred( Metallica)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Beat, preferably in the title.

1) Beat on the Brat (The Ramones)
2) Broken, Beat & Scarred( Metallica)
3) With Every Beat Of My Heart (Taylor Dayne)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Beat, preferably in the title.

1) Beat on the Brat (The Ramones)
2) Broken, Beat & Scarred( Metallica)
3) With Every Beat Of My Heart (Taylor Dayne)
4) And the Beat goes on ( Sonny and Cher)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Beat, preferably in the title.

1) Beat on the Brat (The Ramones)
2) Broken, Beat & Scarred( Metallica)
3) With Every Beat Of My Heart (Taylor Dayne)
4) And the Beat goes on ( Sonny and Cher)
5) Heartbeat - It's A Lovebeat (Difranco Family)


----------



## KevinJS

New theme: Beat, preferably in the title.

1) Beat on the Brat (The Ramones)
2) Broken, Beat & Scarred( Metallica)
3) With Every Beat Of My Heart (Taylor Dayne)
4) And the Beat goes on ( Sonny and Cher)
5) Heartbeat - It's A Lovebeat (Difranco Family)
6) Have Your Cake And Beat It (Premiata Forneria Marconi)


----------



## Haydn70

New theme: Beat, preferably in the title.

1) Beat on the Brat (The Ramones)
2) Broken, Beat & Scarred( Metallica)
3) With Every Beat Of My Heart (Taylor Dayne)
4) And the Beat goes on ( Sonny and Cher)
5) Heartbeat - It's A Lovebeat (Difranco Family)
6) Have Your Cake And Beat It (Premiata Forneria Marconi)
7) Heartbeat (Buddy Holly)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Beat, preferably in the title.

1) Beat on the Brat (The Ramones)
2) Broken, Beat & Scarred( Metallica)
3) With Every Beat Of My Heart (Taylor Dayne)
4) And the Beat goes on ( Sonny and Cher)
5) Heartbeat - It's A Lovebeat (Difranco Family)
6) Have Your Cake And Beat It (Premiata Forneria Marconi)
7) Heartbeat (Buddy Holly)
8) You Beat Me to the Punch ( Mary Wells)


----------



## KevinJS

New theme: Beat, preferably in the title.

1) Beat on the Brat (The Ramones)
2) Broken, Beat & Scarred( Metallica)
3) With Every Beat Of My Heart (Taylor Dayne)
4) And the Beat goes on ( Sonny and Cher)
5) Heartbeat - It's A Lovebeat (Difranco Family)
6) Have Your Cake And Beat It (Premiata Forneria Marconi)
7) Heartbeat (Buddy Holly)
8) You Beat Me to the Punch ( Mary Wells)
9) Beating The Odds (Liquid Tension Experiment)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Beat, preferably in the title.

1) Beat on the Brat (The Ramones)
2) Broken, Beat & Scarred( Metallica)
3) With Every Beat Of My Heart (Taylor Dayne)
4) And the Beat goes on ( Sonny and Cher)
5) Heartbeat - It's A Lovebeat (Difranco Family)
6) Have Your Cake And Beat It (Premiata Forneria Marconi)
7) Heartbeat (Buddy Holly)
8) You Beat Me to the Punch ( Mary Wells)
9) Beating The Odds (Liquid Tension Experiment)
10) Beat It (Michael Jackson)

Someone else choose the next theme.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Rock, in title please 

1)A Rock Star Bucks A Coffee Shop ( Neil Young)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Beat, in title please

1)A Rock Star Bucks A Coffee Shop ( Neil Young)


?????????????????????????????


----------



## Rogerx

cougarjuno said:


> New theme: Beat, in title please
> 
> 1)A Rock Star Bucks A Coffee Shop ( Neil Young)
> 
> ?????????????????????????????


 I mean rock, sorry .


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Rock, in title please 

1)A Rock Star Bucks A Coffee Shop ( Neil Young)
2)) I Do The Rock (Tim Curry)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Rock, in title please 

1) A Rock Star Bucks A Coffee Shop ( Neil Young)
2) I Do The Rock (Tim Curry)
3) Rock Me Amadeus (Falco )


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Rock, in title please

1) A Rock Star Bucks A Coffee Shop ( Neil Young)
2) I Do The Rock (Tim Curry)
3) Rock Me Amadeus (Falco )
4) I Am a Rock (Simon & Garfunkel)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Rock, in title please

1) A Rock Star Bucks A Coffee Shop ( Neil Young)
2) I Do The Rock (Tim Curry)
3) Rock Me Amadeus (Falco )
4) I Am a Rock (Simon & Garfunkel)
5) Rock On (David Essex)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Rock, in title please

1) A Rock Star Bucks A Coffee Shop ( Neil Young)
2) I Do The Rock (Tim Curry)
3) Rock Me Amadeus (Falco )
4) I Am a Rock (Simon & Garfunkel)
5) Rock On (David Essex)
6) Rock Around The Clock (Bill Haley & His Comets )


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Rock, in title please

1) A Rock Star Bucks A Coffee Shop (Neil Young)
2) I Do The Rock (Tim Curry)
3) Rock Me Amadeus (Falco )
4) I Am a Rock (Simon & Garfunkel)
5) Rock On (David Essex)
6) Rock Around The Clock (Bill Haley & His Comets)
7) The Death of Rock and Roll (Todd Rundgren)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Rock, in title please

1) A Rock Star Bucks A Coffee Shop (Neil Young)
2) I Do The Rock (Tim Curry)
3) Rock Me Amadeus (Falco )
4) I Am a Rock (Simon & Garfunkel)
5) Rock On (David Essex)
6) Rock Around The Clock (Bill Haley & His Comets)
7) The Death of Rock and Roll (Todd Rundgren)
8) Rock And A Hard Place (Rolling Stones)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Rock, in title please

1) A Rock Star Bucks A Coffee Shop (Neil Young)
2) I Do The Rock (Tim Curry)
3) Rock Me Amadeus (Falco )
4) I Am a Rock (Simon & Garfunkel)
5) Rock On (David Essex)
6) Rock Around The Clock (Bill Haley & His Comets)
7) The Death of Rock and Roll (Todd Rundgren)
8) Rock And A Hard Place (Rolling Stones)
9) Rock Steady (Aretha Franklin)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Rock, in title please

1) A Rock Star Bucks A Coffee Shop (Neil Young)
2) I Do The Rock (Tim Curry)
3) Rock Me Amadeus (Falco )
4) I Am a Rock (Simon & Garfunkel)
5) Rock On (David Essex)
6) Rock Around The Clock (Bill Haley & His Comets)
7) The Death of Rock and Roll (Todd Rundgren)
8) Rock And A Hard Place (Rolling Stones)
9) Rock Steady (Aretha Franklin)
10) Rock and Roll Music (The Beatles)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Dirt, or Dirty in the title

1) Old Dirt Road (John Lennon)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Dirt, or Dirty in the title

1) Old Dirt Road (John Lennon)
2) Dirty Little Secret (All-American Rejects)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Dirt, or Dirty in the title

1) Old Dirt Road (John Lennon)
2) Dirty Little Secret (All-American Rejects)
3) Digging in the Dirt (Peter Gabriel)


----------



## Jay

Theme: Dirt, or Dirty in the title

1) Old Dirt Road (John Lennon)
2) Dirty Little Secret (All-American Rejects)
3) Digging in the Dirt (Peter Gabriel)
4) Dirty Old Town [Rod Stewart _et al_]


----------



## Haydn70

Theme: Dirt, or Dirty in the title

1) Old Dirt Road (John Lennon)
2) Dirty Little Secret (All-American Rejects)
3) Digging in the Dirt (Peter Gabriel)
4) Dirty Old Town [Rod Stewart et al]
5) Dirty Water (Standells)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Dirt, or Dirty in the title

1) Old Dirt Road (John Lennon)
2) Dirty Little Secret (All-American Rejects)
3) Digging in the Dirt (Peter Gabriel)
4) Dirty Old Town [Rod Stewart et al]
5) Dirty Water (Standells)
6) Captain Fantastic And The Brown Dirt Cowboy (Elton John)


----------



## KevinJS

Theme: Dirt, or Dirty in the title

1) Old Dirt Road (John Lennon)
2) Dirty Little Secret (All-American Rejects)
3) Digging in the Dirt (Peter Gabriel)
4) Dirty Old Town [Rod Stewart et al]
5) Dirty Water (Standells)
6) Captain Fantastic And The Brown Dirt Cowboy (Elton John)
7) Dirty White Boy (Foreigner)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Dirt, or Dirty in the title

1) Old Dirt Road (John Lennon)
2) Dirty Little Secret (All-American Rejects)
3) Digging in the Dirt (Peter Gabriel)
4) Dirty Old Town [Rod Stewart et al]
5) Dirty Water (Standells)
6) Captain Fantastic And The Brown Dirt Cowboy (Elton John)
7) Dirty White Boy (Foreigner)
8) Tramp the Dirt Down (Elvis Costello)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Dirt, or Dirty in the title

1) Old Dirt Road (John Lennon)
2) Dirty Little Secret (All-American Rejects)
3) Digging in the Dirt (Peter Gabriel)
4) Dirty Old Town [Rod Stewart et al]
5) Dirty Water (Standells)
6) Captain Fantastic And The Brown Dirt Cowboy (Elton John)
7) Dirty White Boy (Foreigner)
8) Tramp the Dirt Down (Elvis Costello)
9) Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap (AC/DC)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Dirt, or Dirty in the title

1) Old Dirt Road (John Lennon)
2) Dirty Little Secret (All-American Rejects)
3) Digging in the Dirt (Peter Gabriel)
4) Dirty Old Town [Rod Stewart et al
5) Dirty Water (Standells)
6) Captain Fantastic And The Brown Dirt Cowboy (Elton John)
7) Dirty White Boy (Foreigner)
8) Tramp the Dirt Down (Elvis Costello)
9) Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap (AC/DC)[
10) Dirty Mind ( Prince)


----------



## Jay

New Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which seems like it should be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

The Nice // "Here Come the Nice" [Small Faces]


----------



## Starving Wolf

New Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which seems like it should be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Nice / "Here Come the Nice" [Small Faces]
2) Flaming Lips / Kiss (Prince)


----------



## Haydn70

Default
New Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which seems like it should be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Nice / "Here Come the Nice" [Small Faces]
2) Flaming Lips / Kiss (Prince)
3) The Beach Boys / Beach Baby (First Class)


----------



## Open Book

Default
New Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which seems like it should be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Nice / "Here Come the Nice" [Small Faces]
2) Flaming Lips / Kiss (Prince)
3) The Beach Boys / Beach Baby (First Class)
4) The Monkees / Day-O - The Banana Boat Song (Harry Belafonte)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Default
New Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which seems like it should be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Nice / "Here Come the Nice" [Small Faces]
2) Flaming Lips / Kiss (Prince)
3) The Beach Boys / Beach Baby (First Class)
4) The Monkees / Day-O - The Banana Boat Song (Harry Belafonte)
5) Red Hot Chili Peppers / Hot Hot Hot (Buster Poindexter)


----------



## cougarjuno

New Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which seems like it should be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Nice / "Here Come the Nice" [Small Faces]
2) Flaming Lips / Kiss (Prince)
3) The Beach Boys / Beach Baby (First Class)
4) The Monkees / Day-O - The Banana Boat Song (Harry Belafonte)
5) Red Hot Chili Peppers / Hot Hot Hot (Buster Poindexter)
6) The James Gang / Frank and Jesse James (Warren Zevon)


----------



## SanAntone

New Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which seems like it should be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Nice / "Here Come the Nice" [Small Faces]
2) Flaming Lips / Kiss (Prince)
3) The Beach Boys / Beach Baby (First Class)
4) The Monkees / Day-O - The Banana Boat Song (Harry Belafonte)
5) Red Hot Chili Peppers / Hot Hot Hot (Buster Poindexter)
6) The James Gang / Frank and Jesse James (Warren Zevon)
7) The Animals / Wild Thing (The Troggs)


----------



## Jay

New Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which seems like it should be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Nice / "Here Come the Nice" [Small Faces]
2) Flaming Lips / Kiss (Prince)
3) The Beach Boys / Beach Baby (First Class)
4) The Monkees / Day-O - The Banana Boat Song (Harry Belafonte)
5) Red Hot Chili Peppers / Hot Hot Hot (Buster Poindexter)
6) The James Gang / Frank and Jesse James (Warren Zevon)
7) The Animals / Wild Thing (The Troggs)
8) Spys / Secret Agent Man [Johnny Rivers]


----------



## Haydn70

New Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which seems like it should be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Nice / "Here Come the Nice" [Small Faces]
2) Flaming Lips / Kiss (Prince)
3) The Beach Boys / Beach Baby (First Class)
4) The Monkees / Day-O - The Banana Boat Song (Harry Belafonte)
5) Red Hot Chili Peppers / Hot Hot Hot (Buster Poindexter)
6) The James Gang / Frank and Jesse James (Warren Zevon)
7) The Animals / Wild Thing (The Troggs)
8) Spys / Secret Agent Man [Johnny Rivers]
9) The Men From Mars / The Martian Hop (The Ran-Dells)


----------



## cougarjuno

New Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which seems like it should be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Nice / "Here Come the Nice" [Small Faces]
2) Flaming Lips / Kiss (Prince)
3) The Beach Boys / Beach Baby (First Class)
4) The Monkees / Day-O - The Banana Boat Song (Harry Belafonte)
5) Red Hot Chili Peppers / Hot Hot Hot (Buster Poindexter)
6) The James Gang / Frank and Jesse James (Warren Zevon)
7) The Animals / Wild Thing (The Troggs)
8) Spys / Secret Agent Man [Johnny Rivers]
9) The Men From Mars / The Martian Hop (The Ran-Dells)
10) Los Lobos / Hungry Like the Wolf (Duran Duran)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing the Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which seems like it should be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) 10,000 Maniacs / All the Madmen (David Bowie)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Continuing the Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which seems like it should be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) 10,000 Maniacs / All the Madmen (David Bowie)
2) Grand Funk Railroad / Long Train Runnin' (Doobie Brothers)


----------



## Haydn70

Continuing the Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which seems like it should be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) 10,000 Maniacs / All the Madmen (David Bowie)
2) Grand Funk Railroad / Long Train Runnin' (Doobie Brothers)
3) The Searchers / Hide & Go Seek, Parts 1 & 2 (Bunker Hill)


----------



## Jay

Continuing the Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) 10,000 Maniacs / All the Madmen (David Bowie)
2) Grand Funk Railroad / Long Train Runnin' (Doobie Brothers)
3) The Searchers / Hide & Go Seek, Parts 1 & 2 (Bunker Hill)
4) 1910 Fruitgum Co. / Does Your Chewing Gum Lose Its Flavor (On the Bedpost Overnight) [Lonnie Donegan]


----------



## Haydn70

Continuing the Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) 10,000 Maniacs / All the Madmen (David Bowie)
2) Grand Funk Railroad / Long Train Runnin' (Doobie Brothers)
3) The Searchers / Hide & Go Seek, Parts 1 & 2 (Bunker Hill)
4) 1910 Fruitgum Co. / Does Your Chewing Gum Lose Its Flavor (On the Bedpost Overnight) [Lonnie Donegan]
5) The Strangeloves / Love Is Strange (Mickey and Sylvia)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Continuing the Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) 10,000 Maniacs / All the Madmen (David Bowie)
2) Grand Funk Railroad / Long Train Runnin' (Doobie Brothers)
3) The Searchers / Hide & Go Seek, Parts 1 & 2 (Bunker Hill)
4) 1910 Fruitgum Co. / Does Your Chewing Gum Lose Its Flavor (On the Bedpost Overnight) [Lonnie Donegan]
5) The Strangeloves / Love Is Strange (Mickey and Sylvia)
6) Chic / Supermodel (RuPaul)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing the Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) 10,000 Maniacs / All the Madmen (David Bowie)
2) Grand Funk Railroad / Long Train Runnin' (Doobie Brothers)
3) The Searchers / Hide & Go Seek, Parts 1 & 2 (Bunker Hill)
4) 1910 Fruitgum Co. / Does Your Chewing Gum Lose Its Flavor (On the Bedpost Overnight) [Lonnie Donegan]
5) The Strangeloves / Love Is Strange (Mickey and Sylvia)
6) Chic / Supermodel (RuPaul)
7) The Guess Who / Peek-a-Boo (The Stylistics)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Continuing the Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) 10,000 Maniacs / All the Madmen (David Bowie)
2) Grand Funk Railroad / Long Train Runnin' (Doobie Brothers)
3) The Searchers / Hide & Go Seek, Parts 1 & 2 (Bunker Hill)
4) 1910 Fruitgum Co. / Does Your Chewing Gum Lose Its Flavor (On the Bedpost Overnight) [Lonnie Donegan]
5) The Strangeloves / Love Is Strange (Mickey and Sylvia)
6) Chic / Supermodel (RuPaul)
7) The Guess Who / Peek-a-Boo (The Stylistics)
8) Outlaws / Wanted Dead Or Alive (Bon Jovi)


----------



## Haydn70

Continuing the Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) 10,000 Maniacs / All the Madmen (David Bowie)
2) Grand Funk Railroad / Long Train Runnin' (Doobie Brothers)
3) The Searchers / Hide & Go Seek, Parts 1 & 2 (Bunker Hill)
4) 1910 Fruitgum Co. / Does Your Chewing Gum Lose Its Flavor (On the Bedpost Overnight) [Lonnie Donegan]
5) The Strangeloves / Love Is Strange (Mickey and Sylvia)
6) Chic / Supermodel (RuPaul)
7) The Guess Who / Peek-a-Boo (The Stylistics)
8) Outlaws / Wanted Dead Or Alive (Bon Jovi)
9) Herb Alpert and the Tijuana Brass / I Hear Trumpets Blow	(The Tokens)


----------



## Jay

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) 10,000 Maniacs / All the Madmen (David Bowie)
2) Grand Funk Railroad / Long Train Runnin' (Doobie Brothers)
3) The Searchers / Hide & Go Seek, Parts 1 & 2 (Bunker Hill)
4) 1910 Fruitgum Co. / Does Your Chewing Gum Lose Its Flavor (On the Bedpost Overnight) [Lonnie Donegan]
5) The Strangeloves / Love Is Strange (Mickey and Sylvia)
6) Chic / Supermodel (RuPaul)
7) The Guess Who / Peek-a-Boo (The Stylistics)
8) Outlaws / Wanted Dead Or Alive (Bon Jovi)
9) Herb Alpert and the Tijuana Brass / I Hear Trumpets Blow (The Tokens)
10) The Merry-Go-Round / On A Carousel [Hollies]


----------



## Jay

New theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for" etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered by "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) The Emperor In His War Room [VdGG]


----------



## Haydn70

New theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for" etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered by "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) The Emperor In His War Room [VdGG]
2) When You Walk In The Room (Jackie DeShannon)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for" etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered by "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) The Emperor In His War Room [VdGG]
2) When You Walk In The Room (Jackie DeShannon)
3) Walk Like A Man (Four Seasons)


----------



## Jay

New theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for" etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered by "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) The Emperor In His War Room [VdGG]
2) When You Walk In The Room (Jackie DeShannon)
3) Walk Like A Man (Four Seasons)
4) Mad Man Moon [Genesis]


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for" etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered by "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) The Emperor In His War Room [VdGG]
2) When You Walk In The Room (Jackie DeShannon)
3) Walk Like A Man (Four Seasons)
4) Mad Man Moon [Genesis]
5) Back When We Were Beautiful ( Emmylou Harris & Rodney Crowell)


----------



## Art Rock

Rogerx said:


> New theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for" etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered by "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."
> 
> 4) Mad Man Moon [Genesis]
> *5) Back When We Were Beautiful ( Emmylou Harris & Rodney Crowell)*




Truly amazing. Anyway, although I stopped playing, let's get this back on track:

New theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for" etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered by "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) The Emperor In His War Room [VdGG]
2) When You Walk In The Room (Jackie DeShannon)
3) Walk Like A Man (Four Seasons)
4) Mad Man Moon [Genesis]
5) Moon over Bourbon Street (Sting)


----------



## Haydn70

New theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for" etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered by "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) The Emperor In His War Room [VdGG]
2) When You Walk In The Room (Jackie DeShannon)
3) Walk Like A Man (Four Seasons)
4) Mad Man Moon [Genesis]
5) Moon over Bourbon Street (Sting)
6) Lonely Street (Andy Williams)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for" etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered by "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) The Emperor In His War Room [VdGG]
2) When You Walk In The Room (Jackie DeShannon)
3) Walk Like A Man (Four Seasons)
4) Mad Man Moon [Genesis]
5) Moon over Bourbon Street (Sting)
6) Lonely Street (Andy Williams)
7) Owner of a Lonely Heart (Yes)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for" etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered by "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) The Emperor In His War Room [VdGG]
2) When You Walk In The Room (Jackie DeShannon)
3) Walk Like A Man (Four Seasons)
4) Mad Man Moon [Genesis]
5) Moon over Bourbon Street (Sting)
6) Lonely Street (Andy Williams)
7) Owner of a Lonely Heart (Yes)
8) Heart Of The Sunrise (Yes)


----------



## Jay

New theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for" etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered by "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) The Emperor In His War Room [VdGG]
2) When You Walk In The Room (Jackie DeShannon)
3) Walk Like A Man (Four Seasons)
4) Mad Man Moon [Genesis]
5) Moon over Bourbon Street (Sting)
6) Lonely Street (Andy Williams)
7) Owner of a Lonely Heart (Yes)
8) Heart Of The Sunrise (Yes)
9) After Sunrise [Sergio Mendes...]


----------



## Haydn70

New theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for" etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered by "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) The Emperor In His War Room [VdGG]
2) When You Walk In The Room (Jackie DeShannon)
3) Walk Like A Man (Four Seasons)
4) Mad Man Moon [Genesis]
5) Moon over Bourbon Street (Sting)
6) Lonely Street (Andy Williams)
7) Owner of a Lonely Heart (Yes)
8) Heart Of The Sunrise (Yes)
9) After Sunrise [Sergio Mendes...]
10) After You Came (Moody Blues)


----------



## Haydn70

Return to the Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which seems like it should be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Napoleon XIV / Waterloo (Stonewall Jackson)


----------



## Jay

Return to the Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which seems like it should be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Napoleon XIV / Waterloo (Stonewall Jackson)
2) Led Zeppelin / Imperial Zeppelin [Peter Hammill]


----------



## cougarjuno

Return to the Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which seems like it should be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Napoleon XIV / Waterloo (Stonewall Jackson)
2) Led Zeppelin / Imperial Zeppelin [Peter Hammill]
3) The Mamas and the Papas / You're Having My Baby (Paul Anka)


----------



## Jay

Return to the Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which seems like it should be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Napoleon XIV / Waterloo (Stonewall Jackson)
2) Led Zeppelin / Imperial Zeppelin [Peter Hammill]
3) The Mamas and the Papas / You're Having My Baby (Paul Anka)
4) Wayne Fontana & the Mindbenders / Journey To the Center of Your Mind [Amboy Dukes]


----------



## Starving Wolf

Return to the Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which seems like it should be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Napoleon XIV / Waterloo (Stonewall Jackson)
2) Led Zeppelin / Imperial Zeppelin [Peter Hammill]
3) The Mamas and the Papas / You're Having My Baby (Paul Anka)
4) Wayne Fontana & the Mindbenders / Journey To the Center of Your Mind [Amboy Dukes]
5) Temptations / Sympathy For The Devil (Rolling Stones)


----------



## pianozach

Return to the Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which seems like it should be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Napoleon XIV / Waterloo (Stonewall Jackson)
2) Led Zeppelin / Imperial Zeppelin [Peter Hammill]
3) The Mamas and the Papas / You're Having My Baby (Paul Anka)
4) Wayne Fontana & the Mindbenders / Journey To the Center of Your Mind [Amboy Dukes]
5) Temptations / Sympathy For The Devil (Rolling Stones)
6) The Stray Cats / The Mouse Police Never Sleeps (Jethro Tull)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Return to the Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which seems like it should be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Napoleon XIV / Waterloo (Stonewall Jackson)
2) Led Zeppelin / Imperial Zeppelin [Peter Hammill]
3) The Mamas and the Papas / You're Having My Baby (Paul Anka)
4) Wayne Fontana & the Mindbenders / Journey To the Center of Your Mind [Amboy Dukes]
5) Temptations / Sympathy For The Devil (Rolling Stones)
6) The Stray Cats / The Mouse Police Never Sleeps (Jethro Tull)
7) Stooges / The Curly Shuffle (Knuckleheads)


----------



## pianozach

Return to the Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which seems like it should be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Napoleon XIV / Waterloo (Stonewall Jackson)
2) Led Zeppelin / Imperial Zeppelin [Peter Hammill]
3) The Mamas and the Papas / You're Having My Baby (Paul Anka)
4) Wayne Fontana & the Mindbenders / Journey To the Center of Your Mind [Amboy Dukes]
5) Temptations / Sympathy For The Devil (Rolling Stones)
6) The Stray Cats / The Mouse Police Never Sleeps (Jethro Tull)
7) Stooges / The Curly Shuffle (Knuckleheads)
8) The Police / Little Red Lights (Todd Rundgren)


----------



## Haydn70

Return to the Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which seems like it should be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Napoleon XIV / Waterloo (Stonewall Jackson)
2) Led Zeppelin / Imperial Zeppelin [Peter Hammill]
3) The Mamas and the Papas / You're Having My Baby (Paul Anka)
4) Wayne Fontana & the Mindbenders / Journey To the Center of Your Mind [Amboy Dukes]
5) Temptations / Sympathy For The Devil (Rolling Stones)
6) The Stray Cats / The Mouse Police Never Sleeps (Jethro Tull)
7) Stooges / The Curly Shuffle (Knuckleheads)
8) The Police / Little Red Lights (Todd Rundgren)
9) The Astronauts / The Flying Saucer, Parts 1 & 2 (Buchanan & Goodman)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Return to the Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which seems like it should be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Napoleon XIV / Waterloo (Stonewall Jackson)
2) Led Zeppelin / Imperial Zeppelin [Peter Hammill]
3) The Mamas and the Papas / You're Having My Baby (Paul Anka)
4) Wayne Fontana & the Mindbenders / Journey To the Center of Your Mind [Amboy Dukes]
5) Temptations / Sympathy For The Devil (Rolling Stones)
6) The Stray Cats / The Mouse Police Never Sleeps (Jethro Tull)
7) Stooges / The Curly Shuffle (Knuckleheads)
8) The Police / Little Red Lights (Todd Rundgren)
9) The Astronauts / The Flying Saucer, Parts 1 & 2 (Buchanan & Goodman)
10) ? And The Mysterians / Question (Moody Blues)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Continuing the Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which seems like it should be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Doobie Brothers / White Punks On Dope (Tubes)


----------



## Open Book

Continuing the Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which seems like it should be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Doobie Brothers / White Punks On Dope (Tubes)
2) Third Eye Blind / Blinded by the Light (Manfred Mann's Earth Band)


----------



## Haydn70

Continuing the Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which seems like it should be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Doobie Brothers / White Punks On Dope (Tubes)
2) Third Eye Blind / Blinded by the Light (Manfred Mann's Earth Band)
3) The Trashmen / Don't Throw Your Love Away (The Searchers)


----------



## Open Book

Continuing the Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which seems like it should be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Doobie Brothers / White Punks On Dope (Tubes)
2) Third Eye Blind / Blinded by the Light (Manfred Mann's Earth Band)
3) The Trashmen / Don't Throw Your Love Away (The Searchers)
4) Fine Young Cannibals / Maneater (Hall and Oates)


----------



## Jay

Continuing the Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which seems like it should be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Doobie Brothers / White Punks On Dope (Tubes)
2) Third Eye Blind / Blinded by the Light (Manfred Mann's Earth Band)
3) The Trashmen / Don't Throw Your Love Away (The Searchers)
4) Fine Young Cannibals / Maneater (Hall and Oates)
5) Third World War / Machine Gun [Hendrix]


----------



## Open Book

Continuing the Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which seems like it should be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Doobie Brothers / White Punks On Dope (Tubes)
2) Third Eye Blind / Blinded by the Light (Manfred Mann's Earth Band)
3) The Trashmen / Don't Throw Your Love Away (The Searchers)
4) Fine Young Cannibals / Maneater (Hall and Oates)
5) Third World War / Machine Gun [Hendrix]
6) Strawberry Alarm Clock / Wake up Little Susie (The Everly Brothers)


----------



## Rogerx

Continuing the Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which seems like it should be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Doobie Brothers / White Punks On Dope (Tubes)
2) Third Eye Blind / Blinded by the Light (Manfred Mann's Earth Band)
3) The Trashmen / Don't Throw Your Love Away (The Searchers)
4) Fine Young Cannibals / Maneater (Hall and Oates)
5) Third World War / Machine Gun [Hendrix]
6) Strawberry Alarm Clock / Wake up Little Susie (The Everly Brothers)
7) Doors /Cleaning Out My Closet (Eminem)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing the Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which seems like it should be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Doobie Brothers / White Punks On Dope (Tubes)
2) Third Eye Blind / Blinded by the Light (Manfred Mann's Earth Band)
3) The Trashmen / Don't Throw Your Love Away (The Searchers)
4) Fine Young Cannibals / Maneater (Hall and Oates)
5) Third World War / Machine Gun [Hendrix]
6) Strawberry Alarm Clock / Wake up Little Susie (The Everly Brothers)
7) Doors /Cleaning Out My Closet (Eminem)
8) Queen / Victoria (The Kinks)


----------



## Rogerx

Continuing the Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which seems like it should be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Doobie Brothers / White Punks On Dope (Tubes)
2) Third Eye Blind / Blinded by the Light (Manfred Mann's Earth Band)
3) The Trashmen / Don't Throw Your Love Away (The Searchers)
4) Fine Young Cannibals / Maneater (Hall and Oates)
5) Third World War / Machine Gun [Hendrix]
6) Strawberry Alarm Clock / Wake up Little Susie (The Everly Brothers)
7) Doors /Cleaning Out My Closet (Eminem)
8) Queen / Victoria (The Kinks)
9) King Crimson /I Wanna Rule the World ( 10cc)


----------



## Open Book

Continuing the Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which seems like it should be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Doobie Brothers / White Punks On Dope (Tubes)
2) Third Eye Blind / Blinded by the Light (Manfred Mann's Earth Band)
3) The Trashmen / Don't Throw Your Love Away (The Searchers)
4) Fine Young Cannibals / Maneater (Hall and Oates)
5) Third World War / Machine Gun [Hendrix]
6) Strawberry Alarm Clock / Wake up Little Susie (The Everly Brothers)
7) Doors /Cleaning Out My Closet (Eminem)
8) Queen / Victoria (The Kinks)
9) King Crimson /I Wanna Rule the World ( 10cc)
10) Gerry and the Pacemakers / How Can You Mend a Broken Heart (The Bee Gees)


----------



## SanAntone

Open Book said:


> Continuing the Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which seems like it should be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.
> 
> 1) Doobie Brothers / White Punks On Dope (Tubes)
> 2) Third Eye Blind / Blinded by the Light (Manfred Mann's Earth Band)
> 3) The Trashmen / Don't Throw Your Love Away (The Searchers)
> 4) Fine Young Cannibals / Maneater (Hall and Oates)
> 5) Third World War / Machine Gun [Hendrix]
> 6) Strawberry Alarm Clock / Wake up Little Susie (The Everly Brothers)
> 7) Doors /Cleaning Out My Closet (Eminem)
> 8) Queen / Victoria (The Kinks)
> 9) King Crimson /I Wanna Rule the World ( 10cc)
> 10) Gerry and the Pacemakers / How Can You Mend a Broken Heart (The Bee Gees)


This is a great list. Well done, guys!


----------



## Haydn70

Since Open Book did not exercise his prerogative and start a new one, I will pick up the ball. (If I am out of line with this I apologize and understand if a mod deletes this.)

Continuing the Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which seems like it should be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Marathons / Run, Run, Run (The Supremes)


----------



## cougarjuno

Continuing the Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which seems like it should be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Marathons / Run, Run, Run (The Supremes)
2) Rainbow / Colors of the Sun (Jackson Browne)


----------



## Open Book

Continuing the Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which seems like it should be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Marathons / Run, Run, Run (The Supremes)
2) Rainbow / Colors of the Sun (Jackson Browne)
3) Earth, Wind and Fire / Deliver Us from the Elements (XTC)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Continuing the Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which seems like it should be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Marathons / Run, Run, Run (The Supremes)
2) Rainbow / Colors of the Sun (Jackson Browne)
3) Earth, Wind and Fire / Deliver Us from the Elements (XTC)
4) Spinners / Round And Round (Ratt)


----------



## Haydn70

Continuing the Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which seems like it should be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Marathons / Run, Run, Run (The Supremes)
2) Rainbow / Colors of the Sun (Jackson Browne)
3) Earth, Wind and Fire / Deliver Us from the Elements (XTC)
4) Spinners / Round And Round (Ratt)
5) Smokey Robinson / Smoky Places (The Corsairs)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Continuing the Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which seems like it should be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Marathons / Run, Run, Run (The Supremes)
2) Rainbow / Colors of the Sun (Jackson Browne)
3) Earth, Wind and Fire / Deliver Us from the Elements (XTC)
4) Spinners / Round And Round (Ratt)
5) Smokey Robinson / Smoky Places (The Corsairs)
6) Alan Parsons Project / Alan's Psychedelic Breakfast (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Haydn70

Continuing the Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which seems like it should be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Marathons / Run, Run, Run (The Supremes)
2) Rainbow / Colors of the Sun (Jackson Browne)
3) Earth, Wind and Fire / Deliver Us from the Elements (XTC)
4) Spinners / Round And Round (Ratt)
5) Smokey Robinson / Smoky Places (The Corsairs)
6) Alan Parsons Project / Alan's Psychedelic Breakfast (Pink Floyd)
7) Genesis / In the Beginning (The Moody Blues)


----------



## Rogerx

Continuing the Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which seems like it should be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Marathons / Run, Run, Run (The Supremes)
2) Rainbow / Colors of the Sun (Jackson Browne)
3) Earth, Wind and Fire / Deliver Us from the Elements (XTC)
4) Spinners / Round And Round (Ratt)
5) Smokey Robinson / Smoky Places (The Corsairs)
6) Alan Parsons Project / Alan's Psychedelic Breakfast (Pink Floyd)
7) Genesis / In the Beginning (The Moody Blues)
8) Queen/Cleaning Windows ( Van Morrison)


----------



## pianozach

Rogerx said:


> Continuing the Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which seems like it should be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.
> 
> 1) The Marathons / Run, Run, Run (The Supremes)
> 2) Rainbow / Colors of the Sun (Jackson Browne)
> 3) Earth, Wind and Fire / Deliver Us from the Elements (XTC)
> 4) Spinners / Round And Round (Ratt)
> 5) Smokey Robinson / Smoky Places (The Corsairs)
> 6) Alan Parsons Project / Alan's Psychedelic Breakfast (Pink Floyd)
> 7) Genesis / In the Beginning (The Moody Blues)
> 8) *Queen/Cleaning Windows (Van Morrison)*


_I don't get the connection here . . . _


----------



## Rogerx

pianozach said:


> _I don't get the connection here . . . _


Do/did you or will you ever see a Queen cleaning windows? 
But scrap it if you don't like it


----------



## Jay

Continuing the Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which seems like it should be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Marathons / Run, Run, Run (The Supremes)
2) Rainbow / Colors of the Sun (Jackson Browne)
3) Earth, Wind and Fire / Deliver Us from the Elements (XTC)
4) Spinners / Round And Round (Ratt)
5) Smokey Robinson / Smoky Places (The Corsairs)
6) Alan Parsons Project / Alan's Psychedelic Breakfast (Pink Floyd)
7) Genesis / In the Beginning (The Moody Blues)
*8) The Peddlers / Sell Sell [Alan Price]*

**** Agreed, #8 fell outside the original OP's instruction, so I've deleted and replaced it *****


----------



## Starving Wolf

Continuing the Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which seems like it should be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Marathons / Run, Run, Run (The Supremes)
2) Rainbow / Colors of the Sun (Jackson Browne)
3) Earth, Wind and Fire / Deliver Us from the Elements (XTC)
4) Spinners / Round And Round (Ratt)
5) Smokey Robinson / Smoky Places (The Corsairs)
6) Alan Parsons Project / Alan's Psychedelic Breakfast (Pink Floyd)
7) Genesis / In the Beginning (The Moody Blues)
8) The Peddlers / Sell Sell [Alan Price]
9) Outfield / Centerfield (John Fogerty)


----------



## Haydn70

Continuing the Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which seems like it should be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Marathons / Run, Run, Run (The Supremes)
2) Rainbow / Colors of the Sun (Jackson Browne)
3) Earth, Wind and Fire / Deliver Us from the Elements (XTC)
4) Spinners / Round And Round (Ratt)
5) Smokey Robinson / Smoky Places (The Corsairs)
6) Alan Parsons Project / Alan's Psychedelic Breakfast (Pink Floyd)
7) Genesis / In the Beginning (The Moody Blues)
8) The Peddlers / Sell Sell [Alan Price]
9) Outfield / Centerfield (John Fogerty)
10 B. Bumble and the Stingers / Buzz, Buzz, Buzz (The Hollywood Flames)


----------



## Haydn70

Continuing the Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which seems like it should be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Angels / The Angels Listened In (The Crests)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Continuing the Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which seems like it should be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Angels / The Angels Listened In (The Crests)
2) Doors / Let 'Em In (Wings)


----------



## Jay

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which seems like it should be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Angels / The Angels Listened In (The Crests)
2) Doors / Let 'Em In (Wings)
3) Roy Rogers / Theme For An Imaginary Western [Jack Bruce]


----------



## Haydn70

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which seems like it should be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Angels / The Angels Listened In (The Crests)
2) Doors / Let 'Em In (Wings)
3) Roy Rogers / Theme For An Imaginary Western [Jack Bruce]
4) The Detergents / A Little Bit Of Soap (The Jarmels)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which seems like it should be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Angels / The Angels Listened In (The Crests)
2) Doors / Let 'Em In (Wings)
3) Roy Rogers / Theme For An Imaginary Western [Jack Bruce]
4) The Detergents / A Little Bit Of Soap (The Jarmels)
5) Knack / It Don't Come Easy (Ringo Starr)


----------



## Jay

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which seems like it should be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Angels / The Angels Listened In (The Crests)
2) Doors / Let 'Em In (Wings)
3) Roy Rogers / Theme For An Imaginary Western [Jack Bruce]
4) The Detergents / A Little Bit Of Soap (The Jarmels)
5) Knack / It Don't Come Easy (Ringo Starr)
6) Status Quo / Nothing Ever Changes [Stevie Nicks]


----------



## Haydn70

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which seems like it should be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Angels / The Angels Listened In (The Crests)
2) Doors / Let 'Em In (Wings)
3) Roy Rogers / Theme For An Imaginary Western [Jack Bruce]
4) The Detergents / A Little Bit Of Soap (The Jarmels)
5) Knack / It Don't Come Easy (Ringo Starr)
6) Status Quo / Nothing Ever Changes [Stevie Nicks]
7) Sleepy LaBeef / Rip Van Winkle (The Devotions)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which seems like it should be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Angels / The Angels Listened In (The Crests)
2) Doors / Let 'Em In (Wings)
3) Roy Rogers / Theme For An Imaginary Western [Jack Bruce]
4) The Detergents / A Little Bit Of Soap (The Jarmels)
5) Knack / It Don't Come Easy (Ringo Starr)
6) Status Quo / Nothing Ever Changes [Stevie Nicks]
7) Sleepy LaBeef / Rip Van Winkle (The Devotions)
8) Breeders / Mother And Child Reunion (Paul Simon)


----------



## Jay

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which seems like it should be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Angels / The Angels Listened In (The Crests)
2) Doors / Let 'Em In (Wings)
3) Roy Rogers / Theme For An Imaginary Western [Jack Bruce]
4) The Detergents / A Little Bit Of Soap (The Jarmels)
5) Knack / It Don't Come Easy (Ringo Starr)
6) Status Quo / Nothing Ever Changes [Stevie Nicks]
7) Sleepy LaBeef / Rip Van Winkle (The Devotions)
8) Breeders / Mother And Child Reunion (Paul Simon)
9) The Cashiers / Who'll Be the Next In Line? [Kinks]


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which seems like it should be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Angels / The Angels Listened In (The Crests)
2) Doors / Let 'Em In (Wings)
3) Roy Rogers / Theme For An Imaginary Western [Jack Bruce]
4) The Detergents / A Little Bit Of Soap (The Jarmels)
5) Knack / It Don't Come Easy (Ringo Starr)
6) Status Quo / Nothing Ever Changes [Stevie Nicks]
7) Sleepy LaBeef / Rip Van Winkle (The Devotions)
8) Breeders / Mother And Child Reunion (Paul Simon)
9) The Cashiers / Who'll Be the Next In Line? [Kinks]
10)The Police / Quick Escape (Pearl Jam)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: True in title please


1)Sad But True ( Metallica)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: True in title please


1) Sad But True (Metallica)
2) True Life Hero (Klaatu)


----------



## Haydn70

New theme: True in title please


1) Sad But True (Metallica)
2) True Life Hero (Klaatu)
3) True Love (Bing Crosby & Grace Kelly)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: True in title please


1) Sad But True (Metallica)
2) True Life Hero (Klaatu)
3) True Love (Bing Crosby & Grace Kelly)
4) True Colors (Cyndi Lauper)


----------



## Haydn70

New theme: True in title please


1) Sad But True (Metallica)
2) True Life Hero (Klaatu)
3) True Love (Bing Crosby & Grace Kelly)
4) True Colors (Cyndi Lauper)
5) My Own True Love (The Duprees)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: True in title please


1) Sad But True (Metallica)
2) True Life Hero (Klaatu)
3) True Love (Bing Crosby & Grace Kelly)
4) True Colors (Cyndi Lauper)
5) My Own True Love (The Duprees)
6) True (Spandau Ballet)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: True in title please


1) Sad But True (Metallica)
2) True Life Hero (Klaatu)
3) True Love (Bing Crosby & Grace Kelly)
4) True Colors (Cyndi Lauper)
5) My Own True Love (The Duprees)
6) True (Spandau Ballet)
7) Always True to You in My Fashion (Ann Miller & Tommy Rall)


----------



## Haydn70

New theme: True in title please


1) Sad But True (Metallica)
2) True Life Hero (Klaatu)
3) True Love (Bing Crosby & Grace Kelly)
4) True Colors (Cyndi Lauper)
5) My Own True Love (The Duprees)
6) True (Spandau Ballet)
7) Always True to You in My Fashion (Ann Miller & Tommy Rall)
8) My True Love (Jack Scott)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: True in title please


1) Sad But True (Metallica)
2) True Life Hero (Klaatu)
3) True Love (Bing Crosby & Grace Kelly)
4) True Colors (Cyndi Lauper)
5) My Own True Love (The Duprees)
6) True (Spandau Ballet)
7) Always True to You in My Fashion (Ann Miller & Tommy Rall)
8) My True Love (Jack Scott)
9) A True True Love ( Bobby Darin)


----------



## Jay

New theme: True in title please

1) Sad But True (Metallica)
2) True Life Hero (Klaatu)
3) True Love (Bing Crosby & Grace Kelly)
4) True Colors (Cyndi Lauper)
5) My Own True Love (The Duprees)
6) True (Spandau Ballet)
7) Always True to You in My Fashion (Ann Miller & Tommy Rall)
8) My True Love (Jack Scott)
9) A True True Love ( Bobby Darin)
10) True Love Ways [Buddy Holly]


----------



## Jay

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Cars / Drive Me [Blodwyn Pig]


----------



## Haydn70

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Cars / Drive Me [Blodwyn Pig]
2) The Raindrops / Rhythm Of The Rain (The Cascades)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Cars / Drive Me [Blodwyn Pig]
2) The Raindrops / Rhythm Of The Rain (The Cascades)
3) Big Audio Dynamite / TNT (AC/DC)


----------



## Jay

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Cars / Drive Me [Blodwyn Pig]
2) The Raindrops / Rhythm Of The Rain (The Cascades)
3) Big Audio Dynamite / TNT (AC/DC)
4) Jefferson Airplane / Burning Airlines Give You So Much More [Eno]


----------



## Haydn70

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Cars / Drive Me [Blodwyn Pig]
2) The Raindrops / Rhythm Of The Rain (The Cascades)
3) Big Audio Dynamite / TNT (AC/DC)
4) Jefferson Airplane / Burning Airlines Give You So Much More [Eno]
5) The Sensations / Feelings (The Grass Roots)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Cars / Drive Me [Blodwyn Pig]
2) The Raindrops / Rhythm Of The Rain (The Cascades)
3) Big Audio Dynamite / TNT (AC/DC)
4) Jefferson Airplane / Burning Airlines Give You So Much More [Eno]
5) The Sensations / Feelings (The Grass Roots)
6) Cars / Autobahn (Kraftwerk)


----------



## Jay

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Cars / Drive Me [Blodwyn Pig]
2) The Raindrops / Rhythm Of The Rain (The Cascades)
3) Big Audio Dynamite / TNT (AC/DC)
4) Jefferson Airplane / Burning Airlines Give You So Much More [Eno]
5) The Sensations / Feelings (The Grass Roots)
6) Cars / Autobahn (Kraftwerk)
7) UFO / Have You Seen the Saucers? [Jefferson Airplane]


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Cars / Drive Me [Blodwyn Pig]
2) The Raindrops / Rhythm Of The Rain (The Cascades)
3) Big Audio Dynamite / TNT (AC/DC)
4) Jefferson Airplane / Burning Airlines Give You So Much More [Eno]
5) The Sensations / Feelings (The Grass Roots)
6) Cars / Autobahn (Kraftwerk)
7) UFO / Have You Seen the Saucers? [Jefferson Airplane]
8) Wham / Hit Me With Your Best Shot (Pat Benatar)


----------



## Jay

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Cars / Drive Me [Blodwyn Pig]
2) The Raindrops / Rhythm Of The Rain (The Cascades)
3) Big Audio Dynamite / TNT (AC/DC)
4) Jefferson Airplane / Burning Airlines Give You So Much More [Eno]
5) The Sensations / Feelings (The Grass Roots)
6) Cars / Autobahn (Kraftwerk)
7) UFO / Have You Seen the Saucers? [Jefferson Airplane]
8) Wham / Hit Me With Your Best Shot (Pat Benatar)
9) Music Machine / The Musical Box [Genesis]


----------



## Haydn70

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Cars / Drive Me [Blodwyn Pig]
2) The Raindrops / Rhythm Of The Rain (The Cascades)
3) Big Audio Dynamite / TNT (AC/DC)
4) Jefferson Airplane / Burning Airlines Give You So Much More [Eno]
5) The Sensations / Feelings (The Grass Roots)
6) Cars / Autobahn (Kraftwerk)
7) UFO / Have You Seen the Saucers? [Jefferson Airplane]
8) Wham / Hit Me With Your Best Shot (Pat Benatar)
9) Music Machine / The Musical Box [Genesis]
10) The Sensations / Feelings (The Grass Roots)


----------



## Haydn70

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Yellow Balloon / Floating (The Moody Blues)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Yellow Balloon / Floating (The Moody Blues)
2) Heaven 17/ Boys From The County Hell (The Pogues)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Yellow Balloon / Floating (The Moody Blues)
2) Heaven 17/ Boys From The County Hell (The Pogues)
3) America / Courtesy of the Red, White and Blue (Toby Keith)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Yellow Balloon / Floating (The Moody Blues)
2) Heaven 17/ Boys From The County Hell (The Pogues)
3) America / Courtesy of the Red, White and Blue (Toby Keith)
4) The Cure/Down At The Doctors ( Dr. Feelgood)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Yellow Balloon / Floating (The Moody Blues)
2) Heaven 17/ Boys From The County Hell (The Pogues)
3) America / Courtesy of the Red, White and Blue (Toby Keith)
4) The Cure/Down At The Doctors ( Dr. Feelgood)
5) The Replacements / Substitute (The Who)


----------



## Haydn70

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Yellow Balloon / Floating (The Moody Blues)
2) Heaven 17/ Boys From The County Hell (The Pogues)
3) America / Courtesy of the Red, White and Blue (Toby Keith)
4) The Cure/Down At The Doctors ( Dr. Feelgood)
5) The Replacements / Substitute (The Who)
6) The Shangri-Las / Trouble In Paradise (The Crests)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Yellow Balloon / Floating (The Moody Blues)
2) Heaven 17/ Boys From The County Hell (The Pogues)
3) America / Courtesy of the Red, White and Blue (Toby Keith)
4) The Cure/Down At The Doctors ( Dr. Feelgood)
5) The Replacements / Substitute (The Who)
6) The Shangri-Las / Trouble In Paradise (The Crests)
7) Nirvana / Suicide Is Painless (Manic Street Preachers)


----------



## Haydn70

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Yellow Balloon / Floating (The Moody Blues)
2) Heaven 17/ Boys From The County Hell (The Pogues)
3) America / Courtesy of the Red, White and Blue (Toby Keith)
4) The Cure/Down At The Doctors ( Dr. Feelgood)
5) The Replacements / Substitute (The Who)
6) The Shangri-Las / Trouble In Paradise (The Crests)
7) Nirvana / Suicide Is Painless (Manic Street Preachers)
8) The Sunshine Company / The Sun Ain’t Gonna Shine Anymore (Frank Valli)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Yellow Balloon / Floating (The Moody Blues)
2) Heaven 17/ Boys From The County Hell (The Pogues)
3) America / Courtesy of the Red, White and Blue (Toby Keith)
4) The Cure/Down At The Doctors ( Dr. Feelgood)
5) The Replacements / Substitute (The Who)
6) The Shangri-Las / Trouble In Paradise (The Crests)
7) Nirvana / Suicide Is Painless (Manic Street Preachers)
8) The Sunshine Company / The Sun Ain’t Gonna Shine Anymore (Frank Valli)
9) Ohio Players /The Actor (Moody Blues)


----------



## Jay

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Yellow Balloon / Floating (The Moody Blues)
2) Heaven 17/ Boys From The County Hell (The Pogues)
3) America / Courtesy of the Red, White and Blue (Toby Keith)
4) The Cure/Down At The Doctors ( Dr. Feelgood)
5) The Replacements / Substitute (The Who)
6) The Shangri-Las / Trouble In Paradise (The Crests)
7) Nirvana / Suicide Is Painless (Manic Street Preachers)
8) The Sunshine Company / The Sun Ain't Gonna Shine Anymore (Frank Valli)
9) Ohio Players /The Actor (Moody Blues)
10) Free / Something For Nothing [Rush]


----------



## Jay

New theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered by "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Gigantic Land Crabs in Earth Takeover Bid [Hatfield & the North]


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered by "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Gigantic Land Crabs in Earth Takeover Bid [Hatfield & the North]
2) Earth Angel (Penguins)


----------



## Jay

New theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered by "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Gigantic Land Crabs in Earth Takeover Bid [Hatfield & the North]
2) Earth Angel (Penguins)
3) Earth Is Not Room Enough [Groundhogs]


----------



## Haydn70

New theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered by "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Gigantic Land Crabs in Earth Takeover Bid [Hatfield & the North]
2) Earth Angel (Penguins)
3) Earth Is Not Room Enough [Groundhogs]
4) When You Walk In The Room (Jackie deShannon)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered by "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Gigantic Land Crabs in Earth Takeover Bid [Hatfield & the North]
2) Earth Angel (Penguins)
3) Earth Is Not Room Enough [Groundhogs]
4) When You Walk In The Room (Jackie deShannon)
5) Walk of Life (Dire Straits)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered by "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Gigantic Land Crabs in Earth Takeover Bid [Hatfield & the North]
2) Earth Angel (Penguins)
3) Earth Is Not Room Enough [Groundhogs]
4) When You Walk In The Room (Jackie deShannon)
5) Walk of Life (Dire Straits)
6) Walk On The Wild Side (Lou Reed)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered by "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Gigantic Land Crabs in Earth Takeover Bid [Hatfield & the North]
2) Earth Angel (Penguins)
3) Earth Is Not Room Enough [Groundhogs]
4) When You Walk In The Room (Jackie deShannon)
5) Walk of Life (Dire Straits)
6) Walk On The Wild Side (Lou Reed)
7) Born To Be Wild (Steppenwolf)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered by "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Gigantic Land Crabs in Earth Takeover Bid [Hatfield & the North]
2) Earth Angel (Penguins)
3) Earth Is Not Room Enough [Groundhogs]
4) When You Walk In The Room (Jackie deShannon)
5) Walk of Life (Dire Straits)
6) Walk On The Wild Side (Lou Reed)
7) Born To Be Wild (Steppenwolf)
8) Wild Thing (Troggs)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered by "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Gigantic Land Crabs in Earth Takeover Bid [Hatfield & the North]
2) Earth Angel (Penguins)
3) Earth Is Not Room Enough [Groundhogs]
4) When You Walk In The Room (Jackie deShannon)
5) Walk of Life (Dire Straits)
6) Walk On The Wild Side (Lou Reed)
7) Born To Be Wild (Steppenwolf)
8) Wild Thing (Troggs)
9) Ain't Nothing Like The Real Thing (Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell)


----------



## Haydn70

New theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered by "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Gigantic Land Crabs in Earth Takeover Bid [Hatfield & the North]
2) Earth Angel (Penguins)
3) Earth Is Not Room Enough [Groundhogs]
4) When You Walk In The Room (Jackie deShannon)
5) Walk of Life (Dire Straits)
6) Walk On The Wild Side (Lou Reed)
7) Born To Be Wild (Steppenwolf)
8) Wild Thing (Troggs)
9) Ain't Nothing Like The Real Thing (Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell)
10) That Thing You Do (The Wonders)


----------



## Haydn70

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Safaris / Stranded In The Jungle (The Cadets)


----------



## Jay

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Safaris / Stranded In The Jungle (The Cadets)
2) The Corvettes / Under My Wheels [Alice Cooper]


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Safaris / Stranded In The Jungle (The Cadets)
2) The Corvettes / Under My Wheels [Alice Cooper]
3) Public Enemy / Wanted Dead Or Alive (Bon Jovi)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Safaris / Stranded In The Jungle (The Cadets)
2) The Corvettes / Under My Wheels [Alice Cooper]
3) Public Enemy / Wanted Dead Or Alive (Bon Jovi)
4) Bow Wow Wow / Who Let the Dogs Out (Baha Men)


----------



## Haydn70

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Safaris / Stranded In The Jungle (The Cadets)
2) The Corvettes / Under My Wheels [Alice Cooper]
3) Public Enemy / Wanted Dead Or Alive (Bon Jovi)
4) Bow Wow Wow / Who Let the Dogs Out (Baha Men)
5) Dr. Feelgood and The Interns / Salute to the Nurses (SSgt. Barry Sadler)


----------



## Open Book

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Safaris / Stranded In The Jungle (The Cadets)
2) The Corvettes / Under My Wheels [Alice Cooper]
3) Public Enemy / Wanted Dead Or Alive (Bon Jovi)
4) Bow Wow Wow / Who Let the Dogs Out (Baha Men)
5) Dr. Feelgood and The Interns / Salute to the Nurses (SSgt. Barry Sadler)
6) Billy Ocean / Sea of Love (Phil Phillips & The Twilights)


----------



## Haydn70

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Safaris / Stranded In The Jungle (The Cadets)
2) The Corvettes / Under My Wheels [Alice Cooper]
3) Public Enemy / Wanted Dead Or Alive (Bon Jovi)
4) Bow Wow Wow / Who Let the Dogs Out (Baha Men)
5) Dr. Feelgood and The Interns / Salute to the Nurses (SSgt. Barry Sadler)
6) Billy Ocean / Sea of Love (Phil Phillips & The Twilights)
7) The Crests / Catch A Wave (The Beach Boys)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Safaris / Stranded In The Jungle (The Cadets)
2) The Corvettes / Under My Wheels [Alice Cooper]
3) Public Enemy / Wanted Dead Or Alive (Bon Jovi)
4) Bow Wow Wow / Who Let the Dogs Out (Baha Men)
5) Dr. Feelgood and The Interns / Salute to the Nurses (SSgt. Barry Sadler)
6) Billy Ocean / Sea of Love (Phil Phillips & The Twilights)
7) The Crests / Catch A Wave (The Beach Boys)
8) Cure / Down With Disease (Phish)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Safaris / Stranded In The Jungle (The Cadets)
2) The Corvettes / Under My Wheels [Alice Cooper]
3) Public Enemy / Wanted Dead Or Alive (Bon Jovi)
4) Bow Wow Wow / Who Let the Dogs Out (Baha Men)
5) Dr. Feelgood and The Interns / Salute to the Nurses (SSgt. Barry Sadler)
6) Billy Ocean / Sea of Love (Phil Phillips & The Twilights)
7) The Crests / Catch A Wave (The Beach Boys)
8) Cure / Down With Disease (Phish)
9) The Turtles / Tortoise and the Hare (Moody Blues)


----------



## Jay

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Safaris / Stranded In The Jungle (The Cadets)
2) The Corvettes / Under My Wheels [Alice Cooper]
3) Public Enemy / Wanted Dead Or Alive (Bon Jovi)
4) Bow Wow Wow / Who Let the Dogs Out (Baha Men)
5) Dr. Feelgood and The Interns / Salute to the Nurses (SSgt. Barry Sadler)
6) Billy Ocean / Sea of Love (Phil Phillips & The Twilights)
7) The Crests / Catch A Wave (The Beach Boys)
8) Cure / Down With Disease (Phish)
9) The Turtles / Tortoise and the Hare (Moody Blues)
10) Electric Prunes / Regular Guy [Steve Earle]


----------



## Jay

New theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered by "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Nine Funerals of the Citizen King [Henry Cow]


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered by "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Nine Funerals of the Citizen King [Henry Cow]
2) Nine Voices (Yes)


----------



## KevinJS

New theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered by "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Nine Funerals of the Citizen King [Henry Cow]
2) Nine Voices (Yes)
3) Hymn of a Thousand Voices (Dream Theater)


----------



## Haydn70

New theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered by "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Nine Funerals of the Citizen King [Henry Cow]
2) Nine Voices (Yes)
3) Hymn of a Thousand Voices (Dream Theater)
4) Voices In The Sky (Moody Blues)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered by "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Nine Funerals of the Citizen King [Henry Cow]
2) Nine Voices (Yes)
3) Hymn of a Thousand Voices (Dream Theater)
4) Voices In The Sky (Moody Blues)
5) Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds (Beatles)


----------



## Open Book

New theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered by "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Nine Funerals of the Citizen King [Henry Cow]
2) Nine Voices (Yes)
3) Hymn of a Thousand Voices (Dream Theater)
4) Voices In The Sky (Moody Blues)
5) Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds (Beatles)
6) Black Diamond (Kiss)


----------



## Jay

New theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered by "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Nine Funerals of the Citizen King [Henry Cow]
2) Nine Voices (Yes)
3) Hymn of a Thousand Voices (Dream Theater)
4) Voices In The Sky (Moody Blues)
5) Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds (Beatles)
6) Black Diamond (Kiss)
7) Black Sand [Brainticket]


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered by "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Nine Funerals of the Citizen King [Henry Cow]
2) Nine Voices (Yes)
3) Hymn of a Thousand Voices (Dream Theater)
4) Voices In The Sky (Moody Blues)
5) Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds (Beatles)
6) Black Diamond (Kiss)
7) Black Sand [Brainticket]
8) Black Or White (Michael Jackson)


----------



## Jay

New theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered by "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Nine Funerals of the Citizen King [Henry Cow]
2) Nine Voices (Yes)
3) Hymn of a Thousand Voices (Dream Theater)
4) Voices In The Sky (Moody Blues)
5) Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds (Beatles)
6) Black Diamond (Kiss)
7) Black Sand [Brainticket]
8) Black Or White (Michael Jackson)
9) The White Ship [HP Lovecraft]


----------



## Haydn70

New theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered by "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Nine Funerals of the Citizen King [Henry Cow]
2) Nine Voices (Yes)
3) Hymn of a Thousand Voices (Dream Theater)
4) Voices In The Sky (Moody Blues)
5) Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds (Beatles)
6) Black Diamond (Kiss)
7) Black Sand [Brainticket]
8) Black Or White (Michael Jackson)
9) The White Ship [HP Lovecraft]
10) White On White (Danny Williams)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Missed by >thatmuch>


----------



## Haydn70

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Sunrays / Look Here Comes The Sun (The Sunshine Company)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Sunrays / Look Here Comes The Sun (The Sunshine Company)
2) Looking Glass / Man In The Mirror (Michael Jackson)


----------



## Haydn70

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Sunrays / Look Here Comes The Sun (The Sunshine Company)
2) Looking Glass / Man In The Mirror (Michael Jackson)
3) The Sunshine Company / I Live For The Sun (The Sunrays)


----------



## Jay

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Sunrays / Look Here Comes The Sun (The Sunshine Company)
2) Looking Glass / Man In The Mirror (Michael Jackson)
3) The Sunshine Company / I Live For The Sun (The Sunrays)
4) It's A Beautiful Day / Here Comes the Sun [the Fabs]


----------



## Haydn70

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Sunrays / Look Here Comes The Sun (The Sunshine Company)
2) Looking Glass / Man In The Mirror (Michael Jackson)
3) The Sunshine Company / I Live For The Sun (The Sunrays)
4) It's A Beautiful Day / Here Comes the Sun [the Fabs]
5) The Sundowners / The Sunset (The Moody Blues)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Sunrays / Look Here Comes The Sun (The Sunshine Company)
2) Looking Glass / Man In The Mirror (Michael Jackson)
3) The Sunshine Company / I Live For The Sun (The Sunrays)
4) It's A Beautiful Day / Here Comes the Sun [the Fabs]
5) The Sundowners / The Sunset (The Moody Blues)
6) Lucifer / Sympathy For the Devil (Rolling Stones)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Sunrays / Look Here Comes The Sun (The Sunshine Company)
2) Looking Glass / Man In The Mirror (Michael Jackson)
3) The Sunshine Company / I Live For The Sun (The Sunrays)
4) It's A Beautiful Day / Here Comes the Sun [the Fabs]
5) The Sundowners / The Sunset (The Moody Blues)
6) Lucifer / Sympathy For the Devil (Rolling Stones)
7) Megadeath / Fixin' To Die (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Sunrays / Look Here Comes The Sun (The Sunshine Company)
2) Looking Glass / Man In The Mirror (Michael Jackson)
3) The Sunshine Company / I Live For The Sun (The Sunrays)
4) It's A Beautiful Day / Here Comes the Sun [the Fabs]
5) The Sundowners / The Sunset (The Moody Blues)
6) Lucifer / Sympathy For the Devil (Rolling Stones)
7) Megadeath / Fixin' To Die (Bob Dylan) 
8) David Bowie / The Knife (Genesis)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Sunrays / Look Here Comes The Sun (The Sunshine Company)
2) Looking Glass / Man In The Mirror (Michael Jackson)
3) The Sunshine Company / I Live For The Sun (The Sunrays)
4) It's A Beautiful Day / Here Comes the Sun [the Fabs]
5) The Sundowners / The Sunset (The Moody Blues)
6) Lucifer / Sympathy For the Devil (Rolling Stones)
7) Megadeath / Fixin' To Die (Bob Dylan)
8) David Bowie / The Knife (Genesis)
9) Neil Young / Forever Young (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Jay

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Sunrays / Look Here Comes The Sun (The Sunshine Company)
2) Looking Glass / Man In The Mirror (Michael Jackson)
3) The Sunshine Company / I Live For The Sun (The Sunrays)
4) It's A Beautiful Day / Here Comes the Sun [the Fabs]
5) The Sundowners / The Sunset (The Moody Blues)
6) Lucifer / Sympathy For the Devil (Rolling Stones)
7) Megadeath / Fixin' To Die (Bob Dylan)
8) David Bowie / The Knife (Genesis)
9) Neil Young / Forever Young (Bob Dylan)
10) Rainbow / She Comes In Colors [Love]


----------



## Jay

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered by "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Dreams Wide Awake [National Health]


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered by "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Dreams Wide Awake [National Health]
2) Into The Great Wide Open (Tom Petty)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered by "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Dreams Wide Awake [National Health]
2) Into The Great Wide Open (Tom Petty)
3) Got To Get You Into My Life (The Beatles)


----------



## Haydn70

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered by "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Dreams Wide Awake [National Health]
2) Into The Great Wide Open (Tom Petty)
3) Got To Get You Into My Life (The Beatles)
4 (I Wanna) Love My Life Away (Gene Pitney)


----------



## KevinJS

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered by "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Dreams Wide Awake [National Health]
2) Into The Great Wide Open (Tom Petty)
3) Got To Get You Into My Life (The Beatles)
4) My Life In The Bush Of Ghosts (Brian Eno/David Byrne)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered by "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Dreams Wide Awake [National Health]
2) Into The Great Wide Open (Tom Petty)
3) Got To Get You Into My Life (The Beatles)
4 (I Wanna) Love My Life Away (Gene Pitney) 
5) My Life In The Bush Of Ghosts (Brian Eno/David Byrne)
6) Life ain't easy (Dr. Hook)


----------



## KevinJS

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered by "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Dreams Wide Awake [National Health]
2) Into The Great Wide Open (Tom Petty)
3) Got To Get You Into My Life (The Beatles)
4 (I Wanna) Love My Life Away (Gene Pitney) 
5) My Life In The Bush Of Ghosts (Brian Eno/David Byrne)
6) Life ain't easy (Dr. Hook)
7) Life is a Lemon and I Want My Money Back (Meatloaf)


----------



## Haydn70

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered by "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Dreams Wide Awake [National Health]
2) Into The Great Wide Open (Tom Petty)
3) Got To Get You Into My Life (The Beatles)
4 (I Wanna) Love My Life Away (Gene Pitney)
5) My Life In The Bush Of Ghosts (Brian Eno/David Byrne)
6) Life ain't easy (Dr. Hook)
7) Life is a Lemon and I Want My Money Back (Meatloaf)
8) Back In My Arms Again (The Supremes)


----------



## KevinJS

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered by "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Dreams Wide Awake [National Health]
2) Into The Great Wide Open (Tom Petty)
3) Got To Get You Into My Life (The Beatles)
4 (I Wanna) Love My Life Away (Gene Pitney)
5) My Life In The Bush Of Ghosts (Brian Eno/David Byrne)
6) Life ain't easy (Dr. Hook)
7) Life is a Lemon and I Want My Money Back (Meatloaf)
8) Back In My Arms Again (The Supremes)
9) Brothers In Arms (Dire Straits)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered by "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Dreams Wide Awake [National Health]
2) Into The Great Wide Open (Tom Petty)
3) Got To Get You Into My Life (The Beatles)
4 (I Wanna) Love My Life Away (Gene Pitney)
5) My Life In The Bush Of Ghosts (Brian Eno/David Byrne)
6) Life ain't easy (Dr. Hook)
7) Life is a Lemon and I Want My Money Back (Meatloaf)
8) Back In My Arms Again (The Supremes)
9) Brothers In Arms (Dire Straits)
10) Open Arms (Journey)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Nick Drake / Disco Duck (Rick Dees)


----------



## Haydn70

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Nick Drake / Disco Duck (Rick Dees)
2) The Walker Brothers / Step By Step (The Crests)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Nick Drake / Disco Duck (Rick Dees)
2) The Walker Brothers / Step By Step (The Crests)
3) Boston / Heinz Baked Beans (Who)


----------



## Jay

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Nick Drake / Disco Duck (Rick Dees)
2) The Walker Brothers / Step By Step (The Crests)
3) Boston / Heinz Baked Beans (Who)
4) White Trash / Fresh Garbage [Spirit]


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Nick Drake / Disco Duck (Rick Dees)
2) The Walker Brothers / Step By Step (The Crests)
3) Boston / Heinz Baked Beans (Who)
4) White Trash / Fresh Garbage [Spirit]
5) Byrds. / Learning To Fly (Tom Petty)


----------



## Jay

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Nick Drake / Disco Duck (Rick Dees)
2) The Walker Brothers / Step By Step (The Crests)
3) Boston / Heinz Baked Beans (Who)
4) White Trash / Fresh Garbage [Spirit]
5) Byrds / Learning To Fly (Tom Petty)
6) Toe Jam / Stinkfoot [FZ]


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Nick Drake / Disco Duck (Rick Dees)
2) The Walker Brothers / Step By Step (The Crests)
3) Boston / Heinz Baked Beans (Who)
4) White Trash / Fresh Garbage [Spirit]
5) Byrds / Learning To Fly (Tom Petty)
6) Toe Jam / Stinkfoot [FZ] 
7) Chicago / Windy (The Association)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Nick Drake / Disco Duck (Rick Dees)
2) The Walker Brothers / Step By Step (The Crests)
3) Boston / Heinz Baked Beans (Who)
4) White Trash / Fresh Garbage [Spirit]
5) Byrds / Learning To Fly (Tom Petty)
6) Toe Jam / Stinkfoot [FZ]
7) Chicago / Windy (The Association)
8) Jethro Tull / Sowing the Seeds of Love (Tears for Fears)


----------



## Art Rock

I had to google for that - great idea!


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Nick Drake / Disco Duck (Rick Dees)
2) The Walker Brothers / Step By Step (The Crests)
3) Boston / Heinz Baked Beans (Who)
4) White Trash / Fresh Garbage [Spirit]
5) Byrds / Learning To Fly (Tom Petty)
6) Toe Jam / Stinkfoot [FZ]
7) Chicago / Windy (The Association)
8) Jethro Tull / Sowing the Seeds of Love (Tears for Fears) 
9) Explosions in the Sky / Dynamite (Mud)


----------



## Haydn70

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Nick Drake / Disco Duck (Rick Dees)
2) The Walker Brothers / Step By Step (The Crests)
3) Boston / Heinz Baked Beans (Who)
4) White Trash / Fresh Garbage [Spirit]
5) Byrds / Learning To Fly (Tom Petty)
6) Toe Jam / Stinkfoot [FZ]
7) Chicago / Windy (The Association)
8) Jethro Tull / Sowing the Seeds of Love (Tears for Fears)
9) Explosions in the Sky / Dynamite (Mud)
10) The Zombies / Monster Mash (Bobby "Boris" Pickett)


----------



## Haydn70

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Four Lovers / Book Of Love (The Monotones)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Four Lovers / Book Of Love (The Monotones) 
2) Train / Trans Europa Express (Kraftwerk)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Four Lovers / Book Of Love (The Monotones) 
2) Train / Trans Europa Express (Kraftwerk)
3) Happy the Man / I'm Happy Just to Dance With You (Beatles)


----------



## Haydn70

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Four Lovers / Book Of Love (The Monotones)
2) Train / Trans Europa Express (Kraftwerk)
3) Happy the Man / I'm Happy Just to Dance With You (Beatles)
4) Hour Glass / Sixty Minute Man (The Dominoes)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Four Lovers / Book Of Love (The Monotones)
2) Train / Trans Europa Express (Kraftwerk)
3) Happy the Man / I'm Happy Just to Dance With You (Beatles)
4) Hour Glass / Sixty Minute Man (The Dominoes)
5) Yeah Yeah Yeahs / The No No Song (Ringo Starr)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Four Lovers / Book Of Love (The Monotones)
2) Train / Trans Europa Express (Kraftwerk)
3) Happy the Man / I'm Happy Just to Dance With You (Beatles)
4) Hour Glass / Sixty Minute Man (The Dominoes)
5) Yeah Yeah Yeahs / The No No Song (Ringo Starr) 
6) Museo Rosenbach / Art for Art's Sake (10 CC)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Four Lovers / Book Of Love (The Monotones)
2) Train / Trans Europa Express (Kraftwerk)
3) Happy the Man / I'm Happy Just to Dance With You (Beatles)
4) Hour Glass / Sixty Minute Man (The Dominoes)
5) Yeah Yeah Yeahs / The No No Song (Ringo Starr) 
6) Museo Rosenbach / Art for Art's Sake (10 CC)
7) M.I.A. / Missing (Everything But The Girl)


----------



## Haydn70

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Four Lovers / Book Of Love (The Monotones)
2) Train / Trans Europa Express (Kraftwerk)
3) Happy the Man / I'm Happy Just to Dance With You (Beatles)
4) Hour Glass / Sixty Minute Man (The Dominoes)
5) Yeah Yeah Yeahs / The No No Song (Ringo Starr)
6) Museo Rosenbach / Art for Art's Sake (10 CC)
7) M.I.A. / Missing (Everything But The Girl)
8) Cannibal and the Headhunters / Witch Doctor (David Seville)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Four Lovers / Book Of Love (The Monotones)
2) Train / Trans Europa Express (Kraftwerk)
3) Happy the Man / I'm Happy Just to Dance With You (Beatles)
4) Hour Glass / Sixty Minute Man (The Dominoes)
5) Yeah Yeah Yeahs / The No No Song (Ringo Starr)
6) Museo Rosenbach / Art for Art's Sake (10 CC)
7) M.I.A. / Missing (Everything But The Girl)
8) Cannibal and the Headhunters / Witch Doctor (David Seville)
9) Red Hot Chili Peppers / Some Like it Hot (Power Station)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Four Lovers / Book Of Love (The Monotones)
2) Train / Trans Europa Express (Kraftwerk)
3) Happy the Man / I'm Happy Just to Dance With You (Beatles)
4) Hour Glass / Sixty Minute Man (The Dominoes)
5) Yeah Yeah Yeahs / The No No Song (Ringo Starr)
6) Museo Rosenbach / Art for Art's Sake (10 CC)
7) M.I.A. / Missing (Everything But The Girl)
8) Cannibal and the Headhunters / Witch Doctor (David Seville)
9) Red Hot Chili Peppers / Some Like it Hot (Power Station)
10) Beach Boys / Castles Made Of Sand (Jimi Hendrix)

Corrected list.


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Tina Turner / Both Sides Now (Joni Mitchell)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Tina Turner / Both Sides Now (Joni Mitchell) 
2) Neuschwanstein / Castles in the Air (Don McLean)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Tina Turner / Both Sides Now (Joni Mitchell) 
2) Neuschwanstein / Castles in the Air (Don McLean)
3) Panzer / Love Is A Battlefield (Pat Benatar)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Tina Turner / Both Sides Now (Joni Mitchell)
2) Neuschwanstein / Castles in the Air (Don McLean)
3) The Dead Kennedys / Murder Most Foul (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Tina Turner / Both Sides Now (Joni Mitchell)
2) Neuschwanstein / Castles in the Air (Don McLean)
3) The Dead Kennedys / Murder Most Foul (Bob Dylan)
4) China Crisis / Shanghaied in Shanghai (Nazareth)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Tina Turner / Both Sides Now (Joni Mitchell)
2) Neuschwanstein / Castles in the Air (Don McLean)
3) Panzer / Love Is A Battlefield (Pat Benatar)
4) The Dead Kennedys / Murder Most Foul (Bob Dylan)
5) China Crisis / Shanghaied in Shanghai (Nazareth)
6) David Bowie / Cuts Like A Knife (Bryan Adams)

Corrected list, fixed typo in original #3.


----------



## Haydn70

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Tina Turner / Both Sides Now (Joni Mitchell)
2) Neuschwanstein / Castles in the Air (Don McLean)
3) Panzer / Love Is A Battlefield (Pat Benatar)
4) The Dead Kennedys / Murder Most Foul (Bob Dylan)
5) China Crisis / Shanghaied in Shanghai (Nazareth)
6) David Bowie / Cuts Like A Knife (Bryan Adams)
7) Larry Finnegan / Hats Off To Larry (Del Shannon)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Tina Turner / Both Sides Now (Joni Mitchell)
2) Neuschwanstein / Castles in the Air (Don McLean)
3) Panzer / Love Is A Battlefield (Pat Benatar)
4) The Dead Kennedys / Murder Most Foul (Bob Dylan)
5) China Crisis / Shanghaied in Shanghai (Nazareth)
6) David Bowie / Cuts Like A Knife (Bryan Adams)
7) Larry Finnegan / Hats Off To Larry (Del Shannon) 
8) Al Stewart / You can call me Al (Paul Simon)


----------



## KevinJS

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Tina Turner / Both Sides Now (Joni Mitchell)
2) Neuschwanstein / Castles in the Air (Don McLean)
3) Panzer / Love Is A Battlefield (Pat Benatar)
4) The Dead Kennedys / Murder Most Foul (Bob Dylan)
5) China Crisis / Shanghaied in Shanghai (Nazareth)
6) David Bowie / Cuts Like A Knife (Bryan Adams)
7) Larry Finnegan / Hats Off To Larry (Del Shannon) 
8) Al Stewart / You can call me Al (Paul Simon)
9) AC/DC / Are Friends Electric? (Gary Numan)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Tina Turner / Both Sides Now (Joni Mitchell)
2) Neuschwanstein / Castles in the Air (Don McLean)
3) Panzer / Love Is A Battlefield (Pat Benatar)
4) The Dead Kennedys / Murder Most Foul (Bob Dylan)
5) China Crisis / Shanghaied in Shanghai (Nazareth)
6) David Bowie / Cuts Like A Knife (Bryan Adams)
7) Larry Finnegan / Hats Off To Larry (Del Shannon)
8) Al Stewart / You can call me Al (Paul Simon)
9) AC/DC / Are Friends Electric? (Gary Numan) 
10) Wally Tax / Taxman (The Beatles)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered by "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Shine on you Crazy Diamond (Pink Floyd)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered by "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Shine on you Crazy Diamond (Pink Floyd)
2) Crazy Eyes (Hall & Oates)


----------



## Azol

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered by "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Shine on you Crazy Diamond (Pink Floyd)
2) Crazy Eyes (Hall & Oates) 
3) Lyin' Eyes (Eagles)


----------



## KevinJS

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered by "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Shine on you Crazy Diamond (Pink Floyd)
2) Crazy Eyes (Hall & Oates) 
3) Lyin' Eyes (Eagles)
4) Eyes Of A Stranger (Queensrÿche)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered by "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Shine on you Crazy Diamond (Pink Floyd)
2) Crazy Eyes (Hall & Oates) 
3) Lyin' Eyes (Eagles)
4) Eyes Of A Stranger (Queensrÿche)
5) Stranger In Paradise (Tony Bennett)


----------



## Jay

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered by "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Shine on you Crazy Diamond (Pink Floyd)
2) Crazy Eyes (Hall & Oates)
3) Lyin' Eyes (Eagles)
4) Eyes Of A Stranger (Queensrÿche)
5) Stranger In Paradise (Tony Bennett)
6) Stranger Than Kindness [Nick Cave]


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered by "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Shine on you Crazy Diamond (Pink Floyd)
2) Crazy Eyes (Hall & Oates)
3) Lyin' Eyes (Eagles)
4) Eyes Of A Stranger (Queensrÿche)
5) Stranger In Paradise (Tony Bennett)
6) Stranger Than Kindness [Nick Cave]
7) Strange Days (The Doors)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered by "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Shine on you Crazy Diamond (Pink Floyd)
2) Crazy Eyes (Hall & Oates)
3) Lyin' Eyes (Eagles)
4) Eyes Of A Stranger (Queensrÿche)
5) Stranger In Paradise (Tony Bennett)
6) Stranger Than Kindness [Nick Cave]
7) Strange Days (The Doors)
8) Three Days (Janes Addiction)


----------



## KevinJS

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered by "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Shine on you Crazy Diamond (Pink Floyd)
2) Crazy Eyes (Hall & Oates)
3) Lyin' Eyes (Eagles)
4) Eyes Of A Stranger (Queensrÿche)
5) Stranger In Paradise (Tony Bennett)
6) Stranger Than Kindness [Nick Cave]
7) Strange Days (The Doors)
8) Three Days (Janes Addiction)
9) Pigs (Three Different Ones) (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Jay

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered by "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Shine on you Crazy Diamond (Pink Floyd)
2) Crazy Eyes (Hall & Oates)
3) Lyin' Eyes (Eagles)
4) Eyes Of A Stranger (Queensrÿche)
5) Stranger In Paradise (Tony Bennett)
6) Stranger Than Kindness [Nick Cave]
7) Strange Days (The Doors)
8) Three Days (Janes Addiction)
9) Pigs (Three Different Ones) (Pink Floyd)
10) Three of A Perfect Pair [KC]


----------



## Jay

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Paupers / Ain't Got No Money [Frankie Miller]


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Paupers / Ain't Got No Money [Frankie Miller]
2) The Mothers of Invention / You're Having My Baby (Paul Anka & Odia Coates)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Paupers / Ain't Got No Money [Frankie Miller]
2) The Mothers of Invention / You're Having My Baby (Paul Anka & Odia Coates)
3) TV On The Radio / Video Killed The Radio Star (Buggles)


----------



## KevinJS

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Paupers / Ain't Got No Money [Frankie Miller]
2) The Mothers of Invention / You're Having My Baby (Paul Anka & Odia Coates)
3) TV On The Radio / Video Killed The Radio Star (Buggles)
4) L'oiseau / The Byrds (René Simard)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Paupers / Ain't Got No Money [Frankie Miller]
2) The Mothers of Invention / You're Having My Baby (Paul Anka & Odia Coates)
3) TV On The Radio / Video Killed The Radio Star (Buggles)
4) L'oiseau / The Byrds (René Simard)
5) The Cars / Paradise By the Dashboard Lights (Meatloaf)


----------



## Jay

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Paupers / Ain't Got No Money [Frankie Miller]
2) The Mothers of Invention / You're Having My Baby (Paul Anka & Odia Coates)
3) TV On The Radio / Video Killed The Radio Star (Buggles)
4) L'oiseau / The Byrds (René Simard)
5) The Cars / Paradise By the Dashboard Lights (Meatloaf)
6) The Weekend / Working For the Weekend [Loverboy]


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Paupers / Ain't Got No Money [Frankie Miller]
2) The Mothers of Invention / You're Having My Baby (Paul Anka & Odia Coates)
3) TV On The Radio / Video Killed The Radio Star (Buggles)
4) L'oiseau / The Byrds (René Simard)
5) The Cars / Paradise By the Dashboard Lights (Meatloaf)
6) The Weekend / Working For the Weekend [Loverboy]
7) Pet Shop Boys / How Much Is That Doggie In The Window (Patti Page)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Paupers / Ain't Got No Money [Frankie Miller]
2) The Mothers of Invention / You're Having My Baby (Paul Anka & Odia Coates)
3) TV On The Radio / Video Killed The Radio Star (Buggles)
4) L'oiseau / The Byrds (René Simard)
5) The Cars / Paradise By the Dashboard Lights (Meatloaf)
6) The Weekend / Working For the Weekend [Loverboy]
7) Pet Shop Boys / How Much Is That Doggie In The Window (Patti Page) 
8) Ultravox / Shout (Tears for Fears)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Paupers / Ain't Got No Money [Frankie Miller]
2) The Mothers of Invention / You're Having My Baby (Paul Anka & Odia Coates)
3) TV On The Radio / Video Killed The Radio Star (Buggles)
4) Little Feat / Maybe I'm Amazed (Paul McCartney)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Paupers / Ain't Got No Money [Frankie Miller]
2) The Mothers of Invention / You're Having My Baby (Paul Anka & Odia Coates)
3) TV On The Radio / Video Killed The Radio Star (Buggles)
4) Little Feat / Maybe I'm Amazed (Paul McCartney)
5) Ringo Starr / Catch a Falling Star (Pat Boone)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Paupers / Ain't Got No Money [Frankie Miller]
2) The Mothers of Invention / You're Having My Baby (Paul Anka & Odia Coates)
3) TV On The Radio / Video Killed The Radio Star (Buggles)
4) L'oiseau / The Byrds (René Simard)
5) The Cars / Paradise By the Dashboard Lights (Meatloaf)
6) The Weekend / Working For the Weekend [Loverboy]
7) Pet Shop Boys / How Much Is That Doggie In The Window (Patti Page) 
8) Ultravox / Shout (Tears for Fears)
9) Little Feat / Maybe I'm Amazed (Paul McCartney)
10) Ringo Starr / Catch a Falling Star (Pat Boone)

Corrected list. Pianozach, next theme is yours to choose.


----------



## pianozach

Great.

Let's go with something simpler for a theme.

*THEME: Birds*. No repeat birds, although the word "bird" can be used, but only once.

1. Bluebird (Buffalo Springfield)


----------



## Haydn70

Great.

Let's go with something simpler for a theme.

THEME: Birds. No repeat birds, although the word "bird" can be used, but only once.

1. Bluebird (Buffalo Springfield)
2. Surfin' Bird (The Trashmen)


----------



## Art Rock

THEME: Birds. No repeat birds, although the word "bird" can be used, but only once.

1. Bluebird (Buffalo Springfield)
2. Surfin' Bird (The Trashmen) 
3. Fly Like An Eagle (Steve Miller Band)


----------



## Starving Wolf

THEME: Birds. No repeat birds, although the word "bird" can be used, but only once.

1. Bluebird (Buffalo Springfield)
2. Surfin' Bird (The Trashmen) 
3. Fly Like An Eagle (Steve Miller Band)
4. Rockin' Robin (Jackson 5)


----------



## Art Rock

THEME: Birds. No repeat birds, although the word "bird" can be used, but only once.

1. Bluebird (Buffalo Springfield)
2. Surfin' Bird (The Trashmen)
3. Fly Like An Eagle (Steve Miller Band)
4. Rockin' Robin (Jackson 5) 
5. Albatross (Fleetwood Mac)


----------



## Jay

THEME: Birds. No repeat birds, although the word "bird" can be used, but only once.

1. Bluebird (Buffalo Springfield)
2. Surfin' Bird (The Trashmen)
3. Fly Like An Eagle (Steve Miller Band)
4. Rockin' Robin (Jackson 5)
5. Albatross (Fleetwood Mac)
6) The Deception of the Thrush [KC]


----------



## Starving Wolf

THEME: Birds. No repeat birds, although the word "bird" can be used, but only once.

1. Bluebird (Buffalo Springfield)
2. Surfin' Bird (The Trashmen)
3. Fly Like An Eagle (Steve Miller Band)
4. Rockin' Robin (Jackson 5)
5. Albatross (Fleetwood Mac)
6) The Deception of the Thrush [KC]
7. Blackbird (Beatles)


----------



## KevinJS

THEME: Birds. No repeat birds, although the word "bird" can be used, but only once.

1. Bluebird (Buffalo Springfield)
2. Surfin' Bird (The Trashmen)
3. Fly Like An Eagle (Steve Miller Band)
4. Rockin' Robin (Jackson 5) 
5. Albatross (Fleetwood Mac)
6. L’oiseau (René Simard)


----------



## Art Rock

THEME: Birds. No repeat birds, although the word "bird" can be used, but only once.

1. Bluebird (Buffalo Springfield)
2. Surfin' Bird (The Trashmen)
3. Fly Like An Eagle (Steve Miller Band)
4. Rockin' Robin (Jackson 5)
5. Albatross (Fleetwood Mac)
6) The Deception of the Thrush [KC]
7. Blackbird (Beatles) 
8. L'oiseau (René Simard) 
9. A Nightingale Sang in Berkeley Square (Vera Lynn)


----------



## Jay

THEME: Birds. No repeat birds, although the word "bird" can be used, but only once.

1. Bluebird (Buffalo Springfield)
2. Surfin' Bird (The Trashmen)
3. Fly Like An Eagle (Steve Miller Band)
4. Rockin' Robin (Jackson 5)
5. Albatross (Fleetwood Mac)
6) The Deception of the Thrush [KC]
7. Blackbird (Beatles)
8. L'oiseau (René Simard)
9. A Nightingale Sang in Berkeley Square (Vera Lynn)
10) Blue Jay Way [Beatles]


----------



## Jay

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Cars / Wheels [Groundhogs]


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Cars / Wheels [Groundhogs] 
2) Electric Light Orchestra / Lightbulb Sun (Porcupine Tree)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Cars / Wheels [Groundhogs]
2) Electric Light Orchestra / Lightbulb Sun (Porcupine Tree)
3) IQ / Man Smart, Woman Smarter (Harry Belafonte)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Cars / Wheels [Groundhogs]
2) Electric Light Orchestra / Lightbulb Sun (Porcupine Tree)
3) IQ / Man Smart, Woman Smarter (Harry Belafonte) 
4) Blondie / Sister Golden Hair (America)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Cars / Wheels [Groundhogs]
2) Electric Light Orchestra / Lightbulb Sun (Porcupine Tree)
3) IQ / Man Smart, Woman Smarter (Harry Belafonte)
4) Blondie / Sister Golden Hair (America)
5) Boston / Angels of Fenway (James Taylor)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Cars / Wheels [Groundhogs]
2) Electric Light Orchestra / Lightbulb Sun (Porcupine Tree)
3) IQ / Man Smart, Woman Smarter (Harry Belafonte)
4) Blondie / Sister Golden Hair (America)
5) Boston / Angels of Fenway (James Taylor) 
6) Iron Maiden / Joan of Arc (OMD)


----------



## KevinJS

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Cars / Wheels [Groundhogs]
2) Electric Light Orchestra / Lightbulb Sun (Porcupine Tree)
3) IQ / Man Smart, Woman Smarter (Harry Belafonte)
4) Blondie / Sister Golden Hair (America)
5) Boston / Angels of Fenway (James Taylor) 
6) Iron Maiden / Joan of Arc (OMD)
7) Pretty Maids / Die Young Stay Pretty (Blondie)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Cars / Wheels [Groundhogs]
2) Electric Light Orchestra / Lightbulb Sun (Porcupine Tree)
3) IQ / Man Smart, Woman Smarter (Harry Belafonte)
4) Blondie / Sister Golden Hair (America)
5) Boston / Angels of Fenway (James Taylor)
6) Iron Maiden / Joan of Arc (OMD)
7) Pretty Maids / Die Young Stay Pretty (Blondie)
8) They Might Be Giants / Attack of the Fifty-Foot Woman (The Tubes)


----------



## Jay

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Cars / Wheels [Groundhogs]
2) Electric Light Orchestra / Lightbulb Sun (Porcupine Tree)
3) IQ / Man Smart, Woman Smarter (Harry Belafonte)
4) Blondie / Sister Golden Hair (America)
5) Boston / Angels of Fenway (James Taylor)
6) Iron Maiden / Joan of Arc (OMD)
7) Pretty Maids / Die Young Stay Pretty (Blondie)
8) They Might Be Giants / Attack of the Fifty-Foot Woman (The Tubes)
9) Spirit / Ghost [ProjeKct]


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Cars / Wheels [Groundhogs]
2) Electric Light Orchestra / Lightbulb Sun (Porcupine Tree)
3) IQ / Man Smart, Woman Smarter (Harry Belafonte)
4) Blondie / Sister Golden Hair (America)
5) Boston / Angels of Fenway (James Taylor)
6) Iron Maiden / Joan of Arc (OMD)
7) Pretty Maids / Die Young Stay Pretty (Blondie)
8) They Might Be Giants / Attack of the Fifty-Foot Woman (The Tubes)
9) Spirit / Ghost [ProjeKct] 
10) Japan / My Woman from Tokyo (Deep Purple)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered by "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Gentlemen Take Polaroids (Japan)


----------



## Jay

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Gentlemen Take Polaroids (Japan)
2) Take Me to the Pilot [Elton John]


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Gentlemen Take Polaroids (Japan)
2) Take Me to the Pilot [Elton John]
3) Take a chance with me (Roxy Music)


----------



## Jay

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Gentlemen Take Polaroids (Japan)
2) Take Me to the Pilot [Elton John]
3) Take a chance with me (Roxy Music)
4) Chance Meeting [Roxy Music]


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Gentlemen Take Polaroids (Japan)
2) Take Me to the Pilot [Elton John]
3) Take a chance with me (Roxy Music)
4) Chance Meeting [Roxy Music]
5) The Meeting Place (XTC)


----------



## KevinJS

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Gentlemen Take Polaroids (Japan)
2) Take Me to the Pilot [Elton John]
3) Take a chance with me (Roxy Music)
4) Chance Meeting [Roxy Music]
5) The Meeting Place (XTC)
6) Meeting Under The Trees (Mark Knopfler)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Gentlemen Take Polaroids (Japan)
2) Take Me to the Pilot [Elton John]
3) Take a chance with me (Roxy Music)
4) Chance Meeting [Roxy Music]
5) The Meeting Place (XTC)
6) Meeting Under The Trees (Mark Knopfler)
7) King of Trees (Cat Stevens)


----------



## Jay

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Gentlemen Take Polaroids (Japan)
2) Take Me to the Pilot [Elton John]
3) Take a chance with me (Roxy Music)
4) Chance Meeting [Roxy Music]
5) The Meeting Place (XTC)
6) Meeting Under The Trees (Mark Knopfler)
7) King of Trees (Cat Stevens)
8) King For A Day [Public Foot the Roman]


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Gentlemen Take Polaroids (Japan)
2) Take Me to the Pilot [Elton John]
3) Take a chance with me (Roxy Music)
4) Chance Meeting [Roxy Music]
5) The Meeting Place (XTC)
6) Meeting Under The Trees (Mark Knopfler)
7) King of Trees (Cat Stevens)
8) King For A Day [Public Foot the Roman] 
9) A Day in the Life (The Beatles)


----------



## KevinJS

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Gentlemen Take Polaroids (Japan)
2) Take Me to the Pilot [Elton John]
3) Take a chance with me (Roxy Music)
4) Chance Meeting [Roxy Music]
5) The Meeting Place (XTC)
6) Meeting Under The Trees (Mark Knopfler)
7) King of Trees (Cat Stevens)
8) King For A Day [Public Foot the Roman] 
9) A Day in the Life (The Beatles)
10) The Day You Strayed (Annie Haslam)


----------



## KevinJS

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Heat Of The Moment (Asia)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Heat Of The Moment (Asia) 
2) One Moment in Time (Whitney Houston)


----------



## Jay

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Heat Of The Moment (Asia)
2) One Moment in Time (Whitney Houston)
3) One More Time [Daft Punk]


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Heat Of The Moment (Asia)
2) One Moment in Time (Whitney Houston)
3) One More Time [Daft Punk] 
4) Summer - The First Time (Bobby Goldsboro)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Heat Of The Moment (Asia)
2) One Moment in Time (Whitney Houston)
3) One More Time [Daft Punk]
4) Summer - The First Time (Bobby Goldsboro)
5) Something Wonderful Happens in Summer (Frank Sinatra)


----------



## Jay

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Heat Of The Moment (Asia)
2) One Moment in Time (Whitney Houston)
3) One More Time [Daft Punk]
4) Summer - The First Time (Bobby Goldsboro)
5) Something Wonderful Happens in Summer (Frank Sinatra)
6) Indian Summer [Audience]


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Heat Of The Moment (Asia)
2) One Moment in Time (Whitney Houston)
3) One More Time [Daft Punk]
4) Summer - The First Time (Bobby Goldsboro)
5) Something Wonderful Happens in Summer (Frank Sinatra)
6) Indian Summer [Audience]
7) Suddenly Last Summer (Motels)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Heat Of The Moment (Asia)
2) One Moment in Time (Whitney Houston)
3) One More Time [Daft Punk]
4) Summer - The First Time (Bobby Goldsboro)
5) Something Wonderful Happens in Summer (Frank Sinatra)
6) Indian Summer [Audience]
7) Suddenly Last Summer (Motels) 
8) Last Train to London (ELO)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Heat Of The Moment (Asia)
2) One Moment in Time (Whitney Houston)
3) One More Time [Daft Punk]
4) Summer - The First Time (Bobby Goldsboro)
5) Something Wonderful Happens in Summer (Frank Sinatra)
6) Indian Summer [Audience]
7) Suddenly Last Summer (Motels) 
8) Last Train to London (ELO)
9) Downtown Train (Tom Waits)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Heat Of The Moment (Asia)
2) One Moment in Time (Whitney Houston)
3) One More Time [Daft Punk]
4) Summer - The First Time (Bobby Goldsboro)
5) Something Wonderful Happens in Summer (Frank Sinatra)
6) Indian Summer [Audience]
7) Suddenly Last Summer (Motels) 
8) Last Train to London (ELO)
9) Downtown Train (Tom Waits)
10) Long Train Runnin' (Doobie Brothers)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Goodbye Yellow Brick Road (Elton John)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Goodbye Yellow Brick Road (Elton John)
2) Yellow Days (Frank Sinatra)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Goodbye Yellow Brick Road (Elton John)
2) Yellow Days (Frank Sinatra)
3) The Days of Wine and Roses (Henry Mancini)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Goodbye Yellow Brick Road (Elton John)
2) Yellow Days (Frank Sinatra)
3) The Days of Wine and Roses (Henry Mancini)
4) Red Red Wine (UB40)


----------



## Jay

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Goodbye Yellow Brick Road (Elton John)
2) Yellow Days (Frank Sinatra)
3) The Days of Wine and Roses (Henry Mancini)
4) Red Red Wine (UB40)
5) Red Shift [Peter Hammill]


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Goodbye Yellow Brick Road (Elton John)
2) Yellow Days (Frank Sinatra)
3) The Days of Wine and Roses (Henry Mancini)
4) Red Red Wine (UB40)
5) Red Shift [Peter Hammill]
6) Cheap Wine( Cold Chisel)


----------



## Jay

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Goodbye Yellow Brick Road (Elton John)
2) Yellow Days (Frank Sinatra)
3) The Days of Wine and Roses (Henry Mancini)
4) Red Red Wine (UB40)
5) Red Shift [Peter Hammill]
6) Cheap Wine( Cold Chisel)

******* #6 is invalid. It has to refer to #5, not #4 *********


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Goodbye Yellow Brick Road (Elton John)
2) Yellow Days (Frank Sinatra)
3) The Days of Wine and Roses (Henry Mancini)
4) Red Red Wine (UB40)
5) Red Shift [Peter Hammill]
6) Red Skies Over Paradise (Fischer Z)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Goodbye Yellow Brick Road (Elton John)
2) Yellow Days (Frank Sinatra)
3) The Days of Wine and Roses (Henry Mancini)
4) Red Red Wine (UB40)
5) Red Shift [Peter Hammill]
6) Red Skies Over Paradise (Fischer Z)
7) Red Skies (Fixx)


----------



## KevinJS

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Goodbye Yellow Brick Road (Elton John)
2) Yellow Days (Frank Sinatra)
3) The Days of Wine and Roses (Henry Mancini)
4) Red Red Wine (UB40)
5) Red Shift [Peter Hammill]
6) Red Skies Over Paradise (Fischer Z)
7) Red Skies (Fixx)
8) Peruvian Skies (Dream Theater)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Goodbye Yellow Brick Road (Elton John)
2) Yellow Days (Frank Sinatra)
3) The Days of Wine and Roses (Henry Mancini)
4) Red Red Wine (UB40)
5) Red Shift [Peter Hammill]
6) Red Skies Over Paradise (Fischer Z)
7) Red Skies (Fixx)
8) Peruvian Skies (Dream Theater)
9) Blue Skies (Ella Fitzgerald)


----------



## KevinJS

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Goodbye Yellow Brick Road (Elton John)
2) Yellow Days (Frank Sinatra)
3) The Days of Wine and Roses (Henry Mancini)
4) Red Red Wine (UB40)
5) Red Shift [Peter Hammill]
6) Red Skies Over Paradise (Fischer Z)
7) Red Skies (Fixx)
8) Peruvian Skies (Dream Theater)
9) Blue Skies (Ella Fitzgerald)
10) The Dream of the Blue Turtles (Sting)


----------



## KevinJS

Something a bit different:

The theme for this playlist is popular songs with an identifiable classical root. I’m sure there are many to choose from. Please supply song name/artist/name of classical piece/composer. 

1) If I Had Words / Scott Fitzgerald and Yvonne Keeley / Symphony #3 / Saint-Saëns


----------



## Art Rock

Something a bit different:

The theme for this playlist is popular songs with an identifiable classical root. I’m sure there are many to choose from. Please supply song name/artist/name of classical piece/composer.

1) If I Had Words / Scott Fitzgerald and Yvonne Keeley / Symphony #3 / Saint-Saëns 
2) Russians / Sting / Lt. Kije / Prokofiev


----------



## Jay

Something a bit different:

The theme for this playlist is popular songs with an identifiable classical root. I’m sure there are many to choose from. Please supply song name/artist/name of classical piece/composer.

1) If I Had Words / Scott Fitzgerald and Yvonne Keeley / Symphony #3 / Saint-Saëns
2) Russians / Sting / Lt. Kije / Prokofiev
3) A Whiter Shade of Pale / Procol Harum / Bach, "Air On A G String"


----------



## Art Rock

I know that is often quoted, but I don't agree with that all. The song has a general Bach vibe, but there is very little resemblance with Air.


----------



## KevinJS

The theme for this playlist is popular songs with an identifiable classical root. I’m sure there are many to choose from. Please supply song name/artist/name of classical piece/composer.

1) If I Had Words / Scott Fitzgerald and Yvonne Keeley / Symphony #3 / Saint-Saëns
2) Russians / Sting / Lt. Kije / Prokofiev
3) A Whiter Shade of Pale / Procol Harum / Bach, "Air On A G String"
4) Chains and Threads / Annie Haslam / Tannhäuser / Wagner


----------



## Jay

The theme for this playlist is popular songs with an identifiable classical root. I’m sure there are many to choose from. Please supply song name/artist/name of classical piece/composer.

1) If I Had Words / Scott Fitzgerald and Yvonne Keeley / Symphony #3 / Saint-Saëns
2) Russians / Sting / Lt. Kije / Prokofiev
3) A Whiter Shade of Pale / Procol Harum / Bach, "Air On A G String"
4) Chains and Threads / Annie Haslam / Tannhäuser / Wagner
5) A Lover's Concerto / The Toys / Minuet in G, attributed to Bach, but probably not


----------



## Art Rock

The theme for this playlist is popular songs with an identifiable classical root. I’m sure there are many to choose from. Please supply song name/artist/name of classical piece/composer.

1) If I Had Words / Scott Fitzgerald and Yvonne Keeley / Symphony #3 / Saint-Saëns
2) Russians / Sting / Lt. Kije / Prokofiev
3) A Whiter Shade of Pale / Procol Harum / Bach, "Air On A G String"
4) Chains and Threads / Annie Haslam / Tannhäuser / Wagner
5) A Lover's Concerto / The Toys / Minuet in G, attributed to Bach, but probably not 
6) Could it be Magic / Barry Manilow / Chopin / Prelude in C Minor


----------



## KevinJS

The theme for this playlist is popular songs with an identifiable classical root. I’m sure there are many to choose from. Please supply song name/artist/name of classical piece/composer.

1) If I Had Words / Scott Fitzgerald and Yvonne Keeley / Symphony #3 / Saint-Saëns
2) Russians / Sting / Lt. Kije / Prokofiev
3) A Whiter Shade of Pale / Procol Harum / Bach, "Air On A G String"
4) Chains and Threads / Annie Haslam / Tannhäuser / Wagner
5) A Lover's Concerto / The Toys / Minuet in G, attributed to Bach, but probably not 
6) Could it be Magic / Barry Manilow / Chopin / Prelude in C Minor
7) Figlio Perduto / Sarah Brightman / Symphony #7 / Beethoven


----------



## Art Rock

The theme for this playlist is popular songs with an identifiable classical root. I’m sure there are many to choose from. Please supply song name/artist/name of classical piece/composer.

1) If I Had Words / Scott Fitzgerald and Yvonne Keeley / Symphony #3 / Saint-Saëns
2) Russians / Sting / Lt. Kije / Prokofiev
3) A Whiter Shade of Pale / Procol Harum / Bach, "Air On A G String"
4) Chains and Threads / Annie Haslam / Tannhäuser / Wagner
5) A Lover's Concerto / The Toys / Minuet in G, attributed to Bach, but probably not
6) Could it be Magic / Barry Manilow / Chopin / Prelude in C Minor
7) Figlio Perduto / Sarah Brightman / Symphony #7 / Beethoven 
8) American Tune / Paul Simon / Bach (based on older hymn) / O Haupt voll Blut und Wunden


----------



## Starving Wolf

The theme for this playlist is popular songs with an identifiable classical root. I’m sure there are many to choose from. Please supply song name/artist/name of classical piece/composer.

1) If I Had Words / Scott Fitzgerald and Yvonne Keeley / Symphony #3 / Saint-Saëns
2) Russians / Sting / Lt. Kije / Prokofiev
3) A Whiter Shade of Pale / Procol Harum / Bach, "Air On A G String"
4) Chains and Threads / Annie Haslam / Tannhäuser / Wagner
5) A Lover's Concerto / The Toys / Minuet in G, attributed to Bach, but probably not
6) Could it be Magic / Barry Manilow / Chopin / Prelude in C Minor
7) Figlio Perduto / Sarah Brightman / Symphony #7 / Beethoven 
8) American Tune / Paul Simon / Bach (based on older hymn) / O Haupt voll Blut und Wunden
9) Annie's Song / John Denver, Tchaikovsky / Fifth Symphony


----------



## cougarjuno

The theme for this playlist is popular songs with an identifiable classical root. I’m sure there are many to choose from. Please supply song name/artist/name of classical piece/composer.

1) If I Had Words / Scott Fitzgerald and Yvonne Keeley / Symphony #3 / Saint-Saëns
2) Russians / Sting / Lt. Kije / Prokofiev
3) A Whiter Shade of Pale / Procol Harum / Bach, "Air On A G String"
4) Chains and Threads / Annie Haslam / Tannhäuser / Wagner
5) A Lover's Concerto / The Toys / Minuet in G, attributed to Bach, but probably not
6) Could it be Magic / Barry Manilow / Chopin / Prelude in C Minor
7) Figlio Perduto / Sarah Brightman / Symphony #7 / Beethoven
8) American Tune / Paul Simon / Bach (based on older hymn) / O Haupt voll Blut und Wunden
9) Annie's Song / John Denver, Tchaikovsky / Fifth Symphony
10) All By Myself / Eric Carmen / Rachmaninoff / Piano Concerto no. 2


----------



## cougarjuno

The theme for this playlist is popular songs with an identifiable classical root. I’m sure there are many to choose from. Please supply song name/artist/name of classical piece/composer.

1) Baubles, Bangles, & Beads / Frank Sinatra and many others / Borodin / String Quartet no. 2


----------



## Art Rock

The theme for this playlist is popular songs with an identifiable classical root. I’m sure there are many to choose from. Please supply song name/artist/name of classical piece/composer.

1) Baubles, Bangles, & Beads / Frank Sinatra and many others / Borodin / String Quartet no. 2 
2) Bianca / Freddy Breck / Tchaikovsky / Capriccio Italien


----------



## Starving Wolf

The theme for this playlist is popular songs with an identifiable classical root. I’m sure there are many to choose from. Please supply song name/artist/name of classical piece/composer.

1) Baubles, Bangles, & Beads / Frank Sinatra and many others / Borodin / String Quartet no. 2 
2) Bianca / Freddy Breck / Tchaikovsky / Capriccio Italien
3) A Fifth Of Beethoven / Walter Murphy / Beethoven / Fifth Symphony


----------



## KevinJS

The theme for this playlist is popular songs with an identifiable classical root. I’m sure there are many to choose from. Please supply song name/artist/name of classical piece/composer.

1) Baubles, Bangles, & Beads / Frank Sinatra and many others / Borodin / String Quartet no. 2 
2) Bianca / Freddy Breck / Tchaikovsky / Capriccio Italien
3) A Fifth Of Beethoven / Walter Murphy / Beethoven / Fifth Symphony
4) Sanctus / Libera / Canon / Pachelbel


----------



## Art Rock

The theme for this playlist is popular songs with an identifiable classical root. I’m sure there are many to choose from. Please supply song name/artist/name of classical piece/composer.

1) Baubles, Bangles, & Beads / Frank Sinatra and many others / Borodin / String Quartet no. 2
2) Bianca / Freddy Breck / Tchaikovsky / Capriccio Italien
3) A Fifth Of Beethoven / Walter Murphy / Beethoven / Fifth Symphony
4) Sanctus / Libera / Canon / Pachelbel 
5) Never gonna fall in love again / Eric Carmen / Rachmaninoff / Second Symphony


----------



## KevinJS

The theme for this playlist is popular songs with an identifiable classical root. I’m sure there are many to choose from. Please supply song name/artist/name of classical piece/composer.

1) Baubles, Bangles, & Beads / Frank Sinatra and many others / Borodin / String Quartet no. 2
2) Bianca / Freddy Breck / Tchaikovsky / Capriccio Italien
3) A Fifth Of Beethoven / Walter Murphy / Beethoven / Fifth Symphony
4) Sanctus / Libera / Canon / Pachelbel 
5) Never gonna fall in love again / Eric Carmen / Rachmaninoff / Second Symphony
6) Tubthumping / Chumbawamba / Prince of Denmark’s March / Clarke


----------



## cougarjuno

The theme for this playlist is popular songs with an identifiable classical root. I’m sure there are many to choose from. Please supply song name/artist/name of classical piece/composer.

1) Baubles, Bangles, & Beads / Frank Sinatra and many others / Borodin / String Quartet no. 2
2) Bianca / Freddy Breck / Tchaikovsky / Capriccio Italien
3) A Fifth Of Beethoven / Walter Murphy / Beethoven / Fifth Symphony
4) Sanctus / Libera / Canon / Pachelbel
5) Never gonna fall in love again / Eric Carmen / Rachmaninoff / Second Symphony
6) Tubthumping / Chumbawamba / Prince of Denmark’s March / Clarke
7) Tonight We Love / Tony Martin / Tchaikovsky / Piano Concerto no. 1


----------



## Starving Wolf

The theme for this playlist is popular songs with an identifiable classical root. I’m sure there are many to choose from. Please supply song name/artist/name of classical piece/composer.

1) Baubles, Bangles, & Beads / Frank Sinatra and many others / Borodin / String Quartet no. 2
2) Bianca / Freddy Breck / Tchaikovsky / Capriccio Italien
3) A Fifth Of Beethoven / Walter Murphy / Beethoven / Fifth Symphony
4) Sanctus / Libera / Canon / Pachelbel
5) Never gonna fall in love again / Eric Carmen / Rachmaninoff / Second Symphony
6) Tubthumping / Chumbawamba / Prince of Denmark’s March / Clarke
7) Tonight We Love / Tony Martin / Tchaikovsky / Piano Concerto no. 1
8) Cans And Brahms / Yes / Brahms / Fourth Symphony


----------



## KevinJS

The theme for this playlist is popular songs with an identifiable classical root. I’m sure there are many to choose from. Please supply song name/artist/name of classical piece/composer.

1) Baubles, Bangles, & Beads / Frank Sinatra and many others / Borodin / String Quartet no. 2
2) Bianca / Freddy Breck / Tchaikovsky / Capriccio Italien
3) A Fifth Of Beethoven / Walter Murphy / Beethoven / Fifth Symphony
4) Sanctus / Libera / Canon / Pachelbel
5) Never gonna fall in love again / Eric Carmen / Rachmaninoff / Second Symphony
6) Tubthumping / Chumbawamba / Prince of Denmark’s March / Clarke
7) Tonight We Love / Tony Martin / Tchaikovsky / Piano Concerto no. 1
8) Cans And Brahms / Yes / Brahms / Fourth Symphony
9) Air / Ekseption / Bach / Air on the G String


----------



## Art Rock

The theme for this playlist is popular songs with an identifiable classical root. I’m sure there are many to choose from. Please supply song name/artist/name of classical piece/composer.

1) Baubles, Bangles, & Beads / Frank Sinatra and many others / Borodin / String Quartet no. 2
2) Bianca / Freddy Breck / Tchaikovsky / Capriccio Italien
3) A Fifth Of Beethoven / Walter Murphy / Beethoven / Fifth Symphony
4) Sanctus / Libera / Canon / Pachelbel
5) Never gonna fall in love again / Eric Carmen / Rachmaninoff / Second Symphony
6) Tubthumping / Chumbawamba / Prince of Denmark’s March / Clarke
7) Tonight We Love / Tony Martin / Tchaikovsky / Piano Concerto no. 1
8) Cans And Brahms / Yes / Brahms / Fourth Symphony
9) Air / Ekseption / Bach / Air on the G String 
10) Fanfare for the Common Man / ELP / FftCM / Copland


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1. Pendragon / Merlin (Kayak)


----------



## KevinJS

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1. Pendragon / Merlin (Kayak)
2. China In My Hand / Asia (T’Pau)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1. Pendragon / Merlin (Kayak)
2. Asia / China In My Hand (T’Pau) 
3. Doobie Brothers / All Time High (Rita Coolidge)


----------



## Jay

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1. Pendragon / Merlin (Kayak)
2. Asia / China In My Hand (T'Pau)
3. Doobie Brothers / All Time High (Rita Coolidge)
4. Van der Graaf Generator / Electrical Storm [U2]


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1. Pendragon / Merlin (Kayak)
2. Asia / China In My Hand (T'Pau)
3. Doobie Brothers / All Time High (Rita Coolidge)
4. Van der Graaf Generator / Electrical Storm [U2]
5. Billy Ocean / Rolling In The Deep (Adele)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1. Pendragon / Merlin (Kayak)
2. Asia / China In My Hand (T'Pau)
3. Doobie Brothers / All Time High (Rita Coolidge)
4. Van der Graaf Generator / Electrical Storm [U2]
5. Billy Ocean / Rolling In The Deep (Adele)
6. Indigo Girls / Twilight Time (The Moody Blues)


----------



## Jay

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1. Pendragon / Merlin (Kayak)
2. Asia / China In My Hand (T'Pau)
3. Doobie Brothers / All Time High (Rita Coolidge)
4. Van der Graaf Generator / Electrical Storm [U2]
5. Billy Ocean / Rolling In The Deep (Adele)
6. Indigo Girls / Twilight Time (The Moody Blues)
7) Kinks / Knots [Gentle Giant]


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1. Pendragon / Merlin (Kayak)
2. Asia / China In My Hand (T'Pau)
3. Doobie Brothers / All Time High (Rita Coolidge)
4. Van der Graaf Generator / Electrical Storm [U2]
5. Billy Ocean / Rolling In The Deep (Adele)
6. Indigo Girls / Twilight Time (The Moody Blues)
7) Kinks / Knots [Gentle Giant]
8) Velvet Underground / Subterranean Homesick Blues (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Jay

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1. Pendragon / Merlin (Kayak)
2. Asia / China In My Hand (T'Pau)
3. Doobie Brothers / All Time High (Rita Coolidge)
4. Van der Graaf Generator / Electrical Storm [U2]
5. Billy Ocean / Rolling In The Deep (Adele)
6. Indigo Girls / Twilight Time (The Moody Blues)
7) Kinks / Knots [Gentle Giant]
8) Velvet Underground / Subterranean Homesick Blues (Bob Dylan)
9) Herman's Hermits / Just Like Greta [Van Morrison]


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1. Pendragon / Merlin (Kayak)
2. Asia / China In My Hand (T'Pau)
3. Doobie Brothers / All Time High (Rita Coolidge)
4. Van der Graaf Generator / Electrical Storm [U2]
5. Billy Ocean / Rolling In The Deep (Adele)
6. Indigo Girls / Twilight Time (The Moody Blues)
7) Kinks / Knots [Gentle Giant]
8) Velvet Underground / Subterranean Homesick Blues (Bob Dylan)
9) Herman's Hermits / Just Like Greta [Van Morrison]
10) Molly Hatchett / Careful With That Axe Eugene (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Anyone can start the next theme.


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: restaurants, cafes, bars etc (in title please)

1. Cafe Europa (David Sylvian)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: restaurants, cafes, bars etc (in title please)

1. Cafe Europa (David Sylvian)
2. Alice's Restaurant (Arlo Guthrie)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: restaurants, cafes, bars etc (in title please)

1. Cafe Europa (David Sylvian)
2. Alice's Restaurant (Arlo Guthrie) 
3. Toms Diner (Suzanne Vega)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: restaurants, cafes, bars etc (in title please)

1. Cafe Europa (David Sylvian)
2. Alice's Restaurant (Arlo Guthrie) 
3. Toms Diner (Suzanne Vega)
4. Scenes From An Italian Restaurant (Billy Joel)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: restaurants, cafes, bars etc (in title please)

1. Cafe Europa (David Sylvian)
2. Alice's Restaurant (Arlo Guthrie)
3. Toms Diner (Suzanne Vega)
4. Scenes From An Italian Restaurant (Billy Joel) 
5. There's a guy works down the chip shop swears he's Elvis (Kirsty MacColl)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: restaurants, cafes, bars etc (in title please)

1. Cafe Europa (David Sylvian)
2. Alice's Restaurant (Arlo Guthrie)
3. Toms Diner (Suzanne Vega)
4. Scenes From An Italian Restaurant (Billy Joel) 
5. There's a guy works down the chip shop swears he's Elvis (Kirsty MacColl)
6. Sad Cafe (Eagles)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: restaurants, cafes, bars etc (in title please)

1. Cafe Europa (David Sylvian)
2. Alice's Restaurant (Arlo Guthrie)
3. Toms Diner (Suzanne Vega)
4. Scenes From An Italian Restaurant (Billy Joel)
5. There's a guy works down the chip shop swears he's Elvis (Kirsty MacColl)
6. Sad Cafe (Eagles) 
7. Meet me on the corner down at Joe's cafe (Peter Noone)


----------



## KevinJS

Theme: restaurants, cafes, bars etc (in title please)

1. Cafe Europa (David Sylvian)
2. Alice's Restaurant (Arlo Guthrie)
3. Toms Diner (Suzanne Vega)
4. Scenes From An Italian Restaurant (Billy Joel)
5. There's a guy works down the chip shop swears he's Elvis (Kirsty MacColl)
6. Sad Cafe (Eagles) 
7. Meet me on the corner down at Joe's cafe (Peter Noone)
8. The Blue Cafe (Chris Rea)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: restaurants, cafes, bars etc (in title please)

1. Cafe Europa (David Sylvian)
2. Alice's Restaurant (Arlo Guthrie)
3. Toms Diner (Suzanne Vega)
4. Scenes From An Italian Restaurant (Billy Joel)
5. There's a guy works down the chip shop swears he's Elvis (Kirsty MacColl)
6. Sad Cafe (Eagles) 
7. Meet me on the corner down at Joe's cafe (Peter Noone)
8. The Blue Cafe (Chris Rea)
9. Zanzibar (Billy Joel)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: restaurants, cafes, bars etc (in title please)

1. Cafe Europa (David Sylvian)
2. Alice's Restaurant (Arlo Guthrie)
3. Toms Diner (Suzanne Vega)
4. Scenes From An Italian Restaurant (Billy Joel)
5. There's a guy works down the chip shop swears he's Elvis (Kirsty MacColl)
6. Sad Cafe (Eagles) 
7. Meet me on the corner down at Joe's cafe (Peter Noone)
8. The Blue Cafe (Chris Rea)
9. Zanzibar (Billy Joel)
10. Working Man's Cafe ( Ray Davies)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs with musical instruments in the title please, no repeats 

1) Different Drum ( Linda Ronstadt)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Songs with musical instruments in the title please, no repeats 

1) Different Drum ( Linda Ronstadt)
2) Bang A Gong (T Rex)


----------



## KevinJS

New theme: Songs with musical instruments in the title please, no repeats

1) Different Drum ( Linda Ronstadt)
2) Bang A Gong (T Rex)
3) Concerto Suite for Electric Guitar and Orchestra in E♭ Minor, opus 1 (Yngwie Johann Malmsteen)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Songs with musical instruments in the title please, no repeats

1) Different Drum ( Linda Ronstadt)
2) Bang A Gong (T Rex)
3) Concerto Suite for Electric Guitar and Orchestra in E♭ Minor, opus 1 (Yngwie Johann Malmsteen)
4) He Plays the Violin (from 1776 by Sherman Edwards)


----------



## KevinJS

New theme: Songs with musical instruments in the title please, no repeats 

1) Different Drum ( Linda Ronstadt)
2) Bang A Gong (T Rex)
3) Concerto Suite for Electric Guitar and Orchestra in E♭ Minor, opus 1 (Yngwie Johann Malmsteen)
4) He Plays the Violin (from 1776 by Sherman Edwards)
5) Tuba Smarties (Sky)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Songs with musical instruments in the title please, no repeats

1) Different Drum ( Linda Ronstadt)
2) Bang A Gong (T Rex)
3) Concerto Suite for Electric Guitar and Orchestra in E♭ Minor, opus 1 (Yngwie Johann Malmsteen)
4) He Plays the Violin (from 1776 by Sherman Edwards)
5) Tuba Smarties (Sky) 
6) The saxophone song (Kate Bush)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Songs with musical instruments in the title please, no repeats

1) Different Drum ( Linda Ronstadt)
2) Bang A Gong (T Rex)
3) Concerto Suite for Electric Guitar and Orchestra in E♭ Minor, opus 1 (Yngwie Johann Malmsteen)
4) He Plays the Violin (from 1776 by Sherman Edwards)
5) Tuba Smarties (Sky) 
6) The saxophone song (Kate Bush)
7) The Piano Has Been Drinking (Tom Waits)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Songs with musical instruments in the title please, no repeats

1) Different Drum ( Linda Ronstadt)
2) Bang A Gong (T Rex)
3) Concerto Suite for Electric Guitar and Orchestra in E♭ Minor, opus 1 (Yngwie Johann Malmsteen)
4) He Plays the Violin (from 1776 by Sherman Edwards)
5) Tuba Smarties (Sky)
6) The saxophone song (Kate Bush)
7) The Piano Has Been Drinking (Tom Waits) 
8) Mr. Tambourine Man (Byrds)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Songs with musical instruments in the title please, no repeats

1) Different Drum ( Linda Ronstadt)
2) Bang A Gong (T Rex)
3) Concerto Suite for Electric Guitar and Orchestra in E♭ Minor, opus 1 (Yngwie Johann Malmsteen)
4) He Plays the Violin (from 1776 by Sherman Edwards)
5) Tuba Smarties (Sky)
6) The saxophone song (Kate Bush)
7) The Piano Has Been Drinking (Tom Waits)
8) Mr. Tambourine Man (Byrds)
9) Harps and Angels ( Randy Newman)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Songs with musical instruments in the title please, no repeats

1) Different Drum ( Linda Ronstadt)
2) Bang A Gong (T Rex)
3) Concerto Suite for Electric Guitar and Orchestra in E♭ Minor, opus 1 (Yngwie Johann Malmsteen)
4) He Plays the Violin (from 1776 by Sherman Edwards)
5) Tuba Smarties (Sky)
6) The saxophone song (Kate Bush)
7) The Piano Has Been Drinking (Tom Waits)
8) Mr. Tambourine Man (Byrds)
9) Harps and Angels ( Randy Newman) 
10) Squeeze Box (The Who)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Silent all these years (Tori Amos)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Silent all these years (Tori Amos)
2) These Days (Jackson Browne)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Silent all these years (Tori Amos)
2) These Days (Jackson Browne) 
3) Days of Wine and Roses (Frank Sinatra)


----------



## KevinJS

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Silent all these years (Tori Amos)
2) These Days (Jackson Browne) 
3) Days of Wine and Roses (Frank Sinatra)
4) A Good Year For The Roses (George Jones)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Silent all these years (Tori Amos)
2) These Days (Jackson Browne) 
3) Days of Wine and Roses (Frank Sinatra)
4) A Good Year For The Roses (George Jones)
5) It Will Be A Good Day (The River) (Yes)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Silent all these years (Tori Amos)
2) These Days (Jackson Browne)
3) Days of Wine and Roses (Frank Sinatra)
4) A Good Year For The Roses (George Jones)
5) It Will Be A Good Day (The River) (Yes) 
6) River of no Return (Marilyn Monroe)


----------



## SanAntone

Art Rock said:


> Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."
> 
> 1) Silent all these years (Tori Amos)
> 2) These Days (Jackson Browne)
> 3) Days of Wine and Roses (Frank Sinatra)
> 4) A Good Year For The Roses (George Jones)
> 5) It Will Be A Good Day (The River) (Yes)
> 6) River of no Return (Marilyn Monroe)


?? we can use the artist as well as the title?


----------



## Art Rock

The artist is Yes. The "(The river)" is part of the song title.


----------



## pianozach

SanAntone said:


> ?? we can use the artist as well as the title?


The title of the song is *"It Will Be A Good Day (The River)"*. It is by *Yes*.

It's been pointed out previously that putting the artist in parentheses will create confusion should the song title also contain parentheses.

The solution suggested was to put the artist name in brackets instead, like this:

It Will Be A Good Day (The River) [Yes]

This makes sense to me, and is actually easier to type, as you don't have to use the shift key.


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Silent All These Years [Tori Amos]
2) These Days [Jackson Browne]
3) Days of Wine and Roses [Frank Sinatra]
4) A Good Year For The Roses [George Jones]
5) It Will Be A Good Day (The River) [Yes] 
6) River of no Return [Marilyn Monroe] 
7) The Return of the Giant Hogweed [Genesis]


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Silent All These Years [Tori Amos]
2) These Days [Jackson Browne]
3) Days of Wine and Roses [Frank Sinatra]
4) A Good Year For The Roses [George Jones]
5) It Will Be A Good Day (The River) [Yes] 
6) River of no Return [Marilyn Monroe] 
7) The Return of the Giant Hogweed [Genesis]
8) Point Of Know Return [Kansas]


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Silent All These Years [Tori Amos]
2) These Days [Jackson Browne]
3) Days of Wine and Roses [Frank Sinatra]
4) A Good Year For The Roses [George Jones]
5) It Will Be A Good Day (The River) [Yes]
6) River of no Return [Marilyn Monroe]
7) The Return of the Giant Hogweed [Genesis]
8) Point Of Know Return [Kansas] 
9) Does your Mother know [ABBA]


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Silent All These Years [Tori Amos]
2) These Days [Jackson Browne]
3) Days of Wine and Roses [Frank Sinatra]
4) A Good Year For The Roses [George Jones]
5) It Will Be A Good Day (The River) [Yes]
6) River of no Return [Marilyn Monroe]
7) The Return of the Giant Hogweed [Genesis]
8) Point Of Know Return [Kansas] 
9) Does your Mother know [ABBA]
10) Your Mother Should Know [Beatles]

I couldn't resist.


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Several Species of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together in a Cave and Grooving With a Pict [Pink Floyd]


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Several Species of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together in a Cave and Grooving With a Pict [Pink Floyd] 
2) Together in Electric Dreams [Philip Oakey & Giorgio Moroder]


----------



## KevinJS

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Several Species of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together in a Cave and Grooving With a Pict [Pink Floyd] 
2) Together in Electric Dreams [Philip Oakey & Giorgio Moroder]
3) Are Friends Electric? [Gary Numan]


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Several Species of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together in a Cave and Grooving With a Pict [Pink Floyd] 
2) Together in Electric Dreams [Philip Oakey & Giorgio Moroder]
3) Are Friends Electric? [Gary Numan]
4) My Best Friend's Girl [Cars]


----------



## KevinJS

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Several Species of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together in a Cave and Grooving With a Pict [Pink Floyd] 
2) Together in Electric Dreams [Philip Oakey & Giorgio Moroder]
3) Are Friends Electric? [Gary Numan]
4) My Best Friend's Girl [Cars]
5) You're My Best Friend [Queen]


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Several Species of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together in a Cave and Grooving With a Pict [Pink Floyd] 
2) Together in Electric Dreams [Philip Oakey & Giorgio Moroder]
3) Are Friends Electric? [Gary Numan]
4) My Best Friend's Girl [Cars]
5) You're My Best Friend [Queen]
6) You've Got A Friend In Me [Randy Newman]


----------



## KevinJS

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Several Species of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together in a Cave and Grooving With a Pict [Pink Floyd] 
2) Together in Electric Dreams [Philip Oakey & Giorgio Moroder]
3) Are Friends Electric? [Gary Numan]
4) My Best Friend's Girl [Cars]
5) You're My Best Friend [Queen]
6) You've Got A Friend In Me [Randy Newman]
7) You've Got Another Thing Coming [Judas Priest]


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Several Species of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together in a Cave and Grooving With a Pict [Pink Floyd] 
2) Together in Electric Dreams [Philip Oakey & Giorgio Moroder]
3) Are Friends Electric? [Gary Numan]
4) My Best Friend's Girl [Cars]
5) You're My Best Friend [Queen]
6) You've Got A Friend In Me [Randy Newman]
7) You've Got Another Thing Coming [Judas Priest]
8) Another Christmas Song ( Stephen Colbert)


----------



## Jay

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Several Species of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together in a Cave and Grooving With a Pict [Pink Floyd]
2) Together in Electric Dreams [Philip Oakey & Giorgio Moroder]
3) Are Friends Electric? [Gary Numan]
4) My Best Friend's Girl [Cars]
5) You're My Best Friend [Queen]
6) You've Got A Friend In Me [Randy Newman]
7) You've Got Another Thing Coming [Judas Priest]
8) Another Christmas Song ( Stephen Colbert)
9) Another Green World [Eno]


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Several Species of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together in a Cave and Grooving With a Pict [Pink Floyd]
2) Together in Electric Dreams [Philip Oakey & Giorgio Moroder]
3) Are Friends Electric? [Gary Numan]
4) My Best Friend's Girl [Cars]
5) You're My Best Friend [Queen]
6) You've Got A Friend In Me [Randy Newman]
7) You've Got Another Thing Coming [Judas Priest]
8) Another Christmas Song ( Stephen Colbert)
9) Another Green World [Eno]
10)Pale Green Ghosts (John Grant)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Wrong, in title please 

1)I Ain't Done Wrong (The Yardbirds)


----------



## KevinJS

New theme: Wrong, in title please 

1) I Ain't Done Wrong (The Yardbirds)
2) Can She Excuse My Wrongs (Sting)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Wrong, in title please

1) I Ain't Done Wrong (The Yardbirds)
2) Can She Excuse My Wrongs (Sting) 
3) Right Place, Wrong Time (Dr. John)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Wrong, in title please

1) I Ain't Done Wrong (The Yardbirds)
2) Can She Excuse My Wrongs (Sting) 
3) Right Place, Wrong Time (Dr. John)[/QUOTE]
4) Whatever Is Wrong With You (Is So Right For Me) ( Marillion)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Wrong, in title please

1) I Ain't Done Wrong (The Yardbirds)
2) Can She Excuse My Wrongs (Sting)
3) Right Place, Wrong Time (Dr. John)
4) Whatever Is Wrong With You (Is So Right For Me) ( Marillion)
5) Don't Get Me Wrong (Pretenders)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Wrong, in title please

1) I Ain't Done Wrong (The Yardbirds)
2) Can She Excuse My Wrongs (Sting)
3) Right Place, Wrong Time (Dr. John)
4) Whatever Is Wrong With You (Is So Right For Me) ( Marillion)
5) Don't Get Me Wrong (Pretenders)
6) Everything Is Wrong ( Interpol)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Wrong, in title please

1) I Ain't Done Wrong (The Yardbirds)
2) Can She Excuse My Wrongs (Sting)
3) Right Place, Wrong Time (Dr. John)
4) Whatever Is Wrong With You (Is So Right For Me) ( Marillion)
5) Don't Get Me Wrong (Pretenders)
6) Everything Is Wrong ( Interpol)
7) The Wrong Band (Tori Amos)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Wrong, in title please

1) I Ain't Done Wrong (The Yardbirds)
2) Can She Excuse My Wrongs (Sting)
3) Right Place, Wrong Time (Dr. John)
4) Whatever Is Wrong With You (Is So Right For Me) ( Marillion)
5) Don't Get Me Wrong (Pretenders)
6) Everything Is Wrong ( Interpol)
7) The Wrong Band (Tori Amos)
8) Everybody Else Is Wrong (Utopia)


----------



## Jay

New theme: Wrong, in title please

1) I Ain't Done Wrong (The Yardbirds)
2) Can She Excuse My Wrongs (Sting)
3) Right Place, Wrong Time (Dr. John)
4) Whatever Is Wrong With You (Is So Right For Me) ( Marillion)
5) Don't Get Me Wrong (Pretenders)
6) Everything Is Wrong ( Interpol)
7) The Wrong Band (Tori Amos)
8) Everybody Else Is Wrong (Utopia)
9) RongWrong [Quiet Sun]


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Wrong, in title please

1) I Ain't Done Wrong (The Yardbirds)
2) Can She Excuse My Wrongs (Sting)
3) Right Place, Wrong Time (Dr. John)
4) Whatever Is Wrong With You (Is So Right For Me) ( Marillion)
5) Don't Get Me Wrong (Pretenders)
6) Everything Is Wrong ( Interpol)
7) The Wrong Band (Tori Amos)
8) Everybody Else Is Wrong (Utopia)
9) RongWrong [Quiet Sun]
10) If Loving You is Wrong I Don't Want to Be Right (Luther Ingram)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Angel Olsen / Heaven can wait [Meatloaf]


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Angel Olsen / Heaven can wait [Meatloaf]
2) Black Sabbath / Ain't No Rest For the Wicked (Cage the Elephant)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Angel Olsen / Heaven can wait [Meatloaf]
2) Black Sabbath / Ain't No Rest For the Wicked (Cage the Elephant)
3) LCD Sound System / Freaker By The Speaker [Keller Williams]


----------



## Jay

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Angel Olsen / Heaven can wait [Meatloaf]
2) Black Sabbath / Ain't No Rest For the Wicked (Cage the Elephant)
3) LCD Sound System / Freaker By The Speaker [Keller Williams]
4) Blur / I Can't See Nobody [Bee Gees]


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Angel Olsen / Heaven can wait [Meatloaf]
2) Black Sabbath / Ain't No Rest For the Wicked (Cage the Elephant)
3) LCD Sound System / Freaker By The Speaker [Keller Williams]
4) Blur / I Can't See Nobody [Bee Gees]
5) Mama's and the Papa's / Little Child (The Beatles)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Angel Olsen / Heaven can wait [Meatloaf]
2) Black Sabbath / Ain't No Rest For the Wicked (Cage the Elephant)
3) LCD Sound System / Freaker By The Speaker [Keller Williams]
4) Blur / I Can't See Nobody [Bee Gees]
5) Mama's and the Papa's / Little Child (The Beatles)
6) Naked Eyes / Cheap Sunglasses [ZZ Top]


----------



## Jay

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Angel Olsen / Heaven can wait [Meatloaf]
2) Black Sabbath / Ain't No Rest For the Wicked (Cage the Elephant)
3) LCD Sound System / Freaker By The Speaker [Keller Williams]
4) Blur / I Can't See Nobody [Bee Gees]
5) Mama's and the Papa's / Little Child (The Beatles)
6) Naked Eyes / Cheap Sunglasses [ZZ Top]
7) America / Living In The USA [Steve Miller Band]


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Angel Olsen / Heaven can wait [Meatloaf]
2) Black Sabbath / Ain't No Rest For the Wicked (Cage the Elephant)
3) LCD Sound System / Freaker By The Speaker [Keller Williams]
4) Blur / I Can't See Nobody [Bee Gees]
5) Mama's and the Papa's / Little Child (The Beatles)
6) Naked Eyes / Cheap Sunglasses [ZZ Top]
7) America / Living In The USA [Steve Miller Band] 
8) REM / Dream a little dream of me (Mamas and Papas)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Angel Olsen / Heaven can wait [Meatloaf]
2) Black Sabbath / Ain't No Rest For the Wicked (Cage the Elephant)
3) LCD Sound System / Freaker By The Speaker [Keller Williams]
4) Blur / I Can't See Nobody [Bee Gees]
5) Mama's and the Papa's / Little Child (The Beatles)
6) Naked Eyes / Cheap Sunglasses [ZZ Top]
7) America / Living In The USA [Steve Miller Band]
8) REM / Dream a little dream of me (Mamas and Papas)
9) Cilla Black / Dirty White Boy (Foreigner)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Angel Olsen / Heaven can wait [Meatloaf]
2) Black Sabbath / Ain't No Rest For the Wicked (Cage the Elephant)
3) LCD Sound System / Freaker By The Speaker [Keller Williams]
4) Blur / I Can't See Nobody [Bee Gees]
5) Mama's and the Papa's / Little Child (The Beatles)
6) Naked Eyes / Cheap Sunglasses [ZZ Top]
7) America / Living In The USA [Steve Miller Band]
8) REM / Dream a little dream of me (Mamas and Papas)
9) Cilla Black / Dirty White Boy (Foreigner)
10) Tears For Fears / Crying to the Sky (Be-Bop Deluxe)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Songs with "Sky" in the title

1. South Side of the Sky [Yes]


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Songs with "Sky" in the title

1. South Side of the Sky [Yes]
2. Sky Blue and Black (Jackson Browne)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Songs with "Sky" in the title

1. South Side of the Sky [Yes]
2. Sky Blue and Black (Jackson Browne) 
3. Eye in the Sky (APP)


----------



## Jay

Theme: Songs with "Sky" in the title

1. South Side of the Sky [Yes]
2. Sky Blue and Black (Jackson Browne)
3. Eye in the Sky (APP)
4. Sky Pilot [Animals]


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Songs with "Sky" in the title

1. South Side of the Sky [Yes]
2. Sky Blue and Black (Jackson Browne)
3. Eye in the Sky (APP)
4. Sky Pilot [Animals] 
5. The Sky Moves Sideways (Porcupine Tree)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Songs with "Sky" in the title

1. South Side of the Sky [Yes]
2. Sky Blue and Black (Jackson Browne)
3. Eye in the Sky (APP)
4. Sky Pilot [Animals] 
5. The Sky Moves Sideways (Porcupine Tree)
6. The Great Gig In The Sky [Pink Floyd]


----------



## Jay

Theme: Songs with "Sky" in the title

1. South Side of the Sky [Yes]
2. Sky Blue and Black (Jackson Browne)
3. Eye in the Sky (APP)
4. Sky Pilot [Animals]
5. The Sky Moves Sideways (Porcupine Tree)
6. The Great Gig In The Sky [Pink Floyd]
7. The Sheltering Sky [King Crimson]


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme: Songs with "Sky" in the title

1. South Side of the Sky [Yes]
2. Sky Blue and Black (Jackson Browne)
3. Eye in the Sky (APP)
4. Sky Pilot [Animals]
5. The Sky Moves Sideways (Porcupine Tree)
6. The Great Gig In The Sky [Pink Floyd]
7. The Sheltering Sky [King Crimson]
8. Sky Is Over (Serj Tankian) ...about those brackets: I got no brackets!


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Songs with "Sky" in the title

1. South Side of the Sky [Yes]
2. Sky Blue and Black (Jackson Browne)
3. Eye in the Sky (APP)
4. Sky Pilot [Animals]
5. The Sky Moves Sideways (Porcupine Tree)
6. The Great Gig In The Sky [Pink Floyd]
7. The Sheltering Sky [King Crimson]
8. Sky Is Over (Serj Tankian)
9. (Ghost) Riders In the Sky [Outlaws]


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Songs with "Sky" in the title

1. South Side of the Sky [Yes]
2. Sky Blue and Black (Jackson Browne)
3. Eye in the Sky (APP)
4. Sky Pilot [Animals]
5. The Sky Moves Sideways (Porcupine Tree)
6. The Great Gig In The Sky [Pink Floyd]
7. The Sheltering Sky [King Crimson]
8. Sky Is Over (Serj Tankian)
9. (Ghost) Riders In the Sky [Outlaws]
10. Sky high (Jigsaw)

Anybody can start a new theme.


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Brown, in title please 

1) Brown Eyed Handsome Man ( Chuck Berry)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Brown, in title please

1) Brown Eyed Handsome Man ( Chuck Berry)
2) Brown Eyed Girl [Van Morrison]


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Brown, in title please

1) Brown Eyed Handsome Man ( Chuck Berry)
2) Brown Eyed Girl [Van Morrison]
3) Brown Sugar (The Rolling Stones)


----------



## KevinJS

New theme: Brown, in title please

1) Brown Eyed Handsome Man ( Chuck Berry)
2) Brown Eyed Girl [Van Morrison]
3) Brown Sugar (The Rolling Stones)
4) Golden Brown (The Stranglers)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Brown, in title please

1) Brown Eyed Handsome Man ( Chuck Berry)
2) Brown Eyed Girl [Van Morrison]
3) Brown Sugar (The Rolling Stones)
4) Golden Brown (The Stranglers)
5) Captain Fantastic And The Brown Dirt Cowboy Elton John]


----------



## Jay

New theme: Brown, in title please

1) Brown Eyed Handsome Man ( Chuck Berry)
2) Brown Eyed Girl [Van Morrison]
3) Brown Sugar (The Rolling Stones)
4) Golden Brown (The Stranglers)
5) Captain Fantastic And The Brown Dirt Cowboy [Elton John]
6) Black, Brown, and Beige [Ellington]


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Brown, in title please

1) Brown Eyed Handsome Man ( Chuck Berry)
2) Brown Eyed Girl [Van Morrison]
3) Brown Sugar (The Rolling Stones)
4) Golden Brown (The Stranglers)
5) Captain Fantastic And The Brown Dirt Cowboy [Elton John]
6) Black, Brown, and Beige [Ellington]
7) Mrs. Brown You've Got A Lovely Daughter [Herman's Hermits]


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Brown, in title please

1) Brown Eyed Handsome Man ( Chuck Berry)
2) Brown Eyed Girl [Van Morrison]
3) Brown Sugar (The Rolling Stones)
4) Golden Brown (The Stranglers)
5) Captain Fantastic And The Brown Dirt Cowboy [Elton John]
6) Black, Brown, and Beige [Ellington]
7) Mrs. Brown You've Got A Lovely Daughter [Herman's Hermits]
8) Charlie Brown (Coldplay)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Brown, in title please

1) Brown Eyed Handsome Man ( Chuck Berry)
2) Brown Eyed Girl [Van Morrison]
3) Brown Sugar (The Rolling Stones)
4) Golden Brown (The Stranglers)
5) Captain Fantastic And The Brown Dirt Cowboy [Elton John]
6) Black, Brown, and Beige [Ellington]
7) Mrs. Brown You've Got A Lovely Daughter [Herman's Hermits]
8) Charlie Brown (Coldplay)
9) Bad, Bad Leroy Brown (Jim Croce)


----------



## Azol

New theme: Brown, in title please

1) Brown Eyed Handsome Man ( Chuck Berry)
2) Brown Eyed Girl [Van Morrison]
3) Brown Sugar (The Rolling Stones)
4) Golden Brown (The Stranglers)
5) Captain Fantastic And The Brown Dirt Cowboy [Elton John]
6) Black, Brown, and Beige [Ellington]
7) Mrs. Brown You've Got A Lovely Daughter [Herman's Hermits]
8) Charlie Brown (Coldplay)
9) Bad, Bad Leroy Brown (Jim Croce)
10 Brown-Eyed Women (Grateful Dead)


----------



## Azol

New theme: The Game of Pronouns
(title must include at least two pronouns)

1) She and I (Alabama)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: The Game of Pronouns
(title must include at least two pronouns)

1) She and I (Alabama)
2) Then He Kissed Me ( The Crystals )


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: The Game of Pronouns
(title must include at least two pronouns)

1) She and I (Alabama)
2) Then He Kissed Me ( The Crystals ) 
3) And You and I (Yes)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: The Game of Pronouns
(title must include at least two pronouns)

1) She and I (Alabama)
2) Then He Kissed Me ( The Crystals )
3) And You and I (Yes)
4) She Blinded Me With Science ( Thomas Dolby)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: The Game of Pronouns
(title must include at least two pronouns)

1) She and I (Alabama)
2) Then He Kissed Me ( The Crystals )
3) And You and I (Yes)
4) She Blinded Me With Science ( Thomas Dolby)
5) I Me Mine [George Harrison]


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: The Game of Pronouns
(title must include at least two pronouns)

1) She and I (Alabama)
2) Then He Kissed Me ( The Crystals )
3) And You and I (Yes)
4) She Blinded Me With Science ( Thomas Dolby)
5) I Me Mine [George Harrison]
6) He Hit Me ( The Crystals)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: The Game of Pronouns
(title must include at least two pronouns)

1) She and I (Alabama)
2) Then He Kissed Me ( The Crystals )
3) And You and I (Yes)
4) She Blinded Me With Science ( Thomas Dolby)
5) I Me Mine [George Harrison]
6) He Hit Me ( The Crystals) 
7) You to Me are Everything (The Real Thing)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: The Game of Pronouns
(title must include at least two pronouns)

1) She and I (Alabama)
2) Then He Kissed Me ( The Crystals )
3) And You and I (Yes)
4) She Blinded Me With Science ( Thomas Dolby)
5) I Me Mine [George Harrison]
6) He Hit Me ( The Crystals)
7) You to Me are Everything (The Real Thing)
8) I Am... I Said (Neil Diamond)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: The Game of Pronouns
(title must include at least two pronouns)

1) She and I (Alabama)
2) Then He Kissed Me ( The Crystals )
3) And You and I (Yes)
4) She Blinded Me With Science ( Thomas Dolby)
5) I Me Mine [George Harrison]
6) He Hit Me ( The Crystals)
7) You to Me are Everything (The Real Thing)
8) I Am... I Said (Neil Diamond) 
9) From Me to You (The Beatles)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: The Game of Pronouns
(title must include at least two pronouns)

1) She and I (Alabama)
2) Then He Kissed Me ( The Crystals )
3) And You and I (Yes)
4) She Blinded Me With Science ( Thomas Dolby)
5) I Me Mine [George Harrison]
6) He Hit Me ( The Crystals)
7) You to Me are Everything (The Real Thing)
8) I Am... I Said (Neil Diamond) 
9) From Me to You (The Beatles)
10) Is She Really Going Out With Him? [Joe Jackson]


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Go, going, gone!
(title must include one of these words)

1) Going Mobile [Who]


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Go, going, gone!
(title must include one of these words)

1) Going Mobile [Who]
2) Go Away (Living Colour)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Go, going, gone!
(title must include one of these words)

1) Going Mobile [Who]
2) Go Away (Living Colour) 
3) Go Your Own Way (Fleetwood Mac)


----------



## Jay

New theme: Go, going, gone!
(title must include one of these words)

1) Going Mobile [Who]
2) Go Away (Living Colour)
3) Go Your Own Way (Fleetwood Mac)
4) She's Gone [Hall & Oates]


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Go, going, gone!
(title must include one of these words)

1) Going Mobile [Who]
2) Go Away (Living Colour)
3) Go Your Own Way (Fleetwood Mac)
4) She's Gone [Hall & Oates] 
5) Go Now (Moody Blues)


----------



## Starving Wolf

New theme: Go, going, gone!
(title must include one of these words)

1) Going Mobile [Who]
2) Go Away (Living Colour)
3) Go Your Own Way (Fleetwood Mac)
4) She's Gone [Hall & Oates] 
5) Go Now (Moody Blues)
6) Already Gone [Eagles]


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Go, going, gone!
(title must include one of these words)

1) Going Mobile [Who]
2) Go Away (Living Colour)
3) Go Your Own Way (Fleetwood Mac)
4) She's Gone [Hall & Oates]
5) Go Now (Moody Blues)
6) Already Gone [Eagles]
7) Going to California (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Go, going, gone!
(title must include one of these words)

1) Going Mobile [Who]
2) Go Away (Living Colour)
3) Go Your Own Way (Fleetwood Mac)
4) She's Gone [Hall & Oates]
5) Go Now (Moody Blues)
6) Already Gone [Eagles]
7) Going to California (Led Zeppelin) 
8) Please Go (Golden Earrings)


----------



## KevinJS

New theme: Go, going, gone!
(title must include one of these words)

1) Going Mobile [Who]
2) Go Away (Living Colour)
3) Go Your Own Way (Fleetwood Mac)
4) She's Gone [Hall & Oates]
5) Go Now (Moody Blues)
6) Already Gone [Eagles]
7) Going to California (Led Zeppelin) 
8) Please Go (Golden Earrings)
9) Gone Hollywood (Supertramp)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Go, going, gone!
(title must include one of these words)

1) Going Mobile [Who]
2) Go Away (Living Colour)
3) Go Your Own Way (Fleetwood Mac)
4) She's Gone [Hall & Oates]
5) Go Now (Moody Blues)
6) Already Gone [Eagles]
 7) Going to California (Led Zeppelin)
8) Please Go (Golden Earrings)
9) Gone Hollywood (Supertramp) 
10) Let's go together (The Cats)


----------



## Art Rock

Not sure if this can go to ten, but let's give it a go.

The theme is "blue" - but the title has to start or end with it.

1) Blue Eyes (Elton John)


----------



## KevinJS

The theme is "blue" - but the title has to start or end with it.

1) Blue Eyes (Elton John)
2) Blue Morning Blue Day (Foreigner)


----------



## Art Rock

The theme is "blue" - but the title has to start or end with it.

1) Blue Eyes (Elton John)
2) Blue Morning Blue Day (Foreigner) 
3) Don't it make my brown eyes blue (Crystal Gayle)


----------



## KevinJS

The theme is "blue" - but the title has to start or end with it.

1) Blue Eyes (Elton John)
2) Blue Morning Blue Day (Foreigner) 
3) Don't it make my brown eyes blue (Crystal Gayle)
4) Rhapsody In Blue (Liquid Tension Experiment)


----------



## Jay

The theme is "blue" - but the title has to start or end with it.

1) Blue Eyes (Elton John)
2) Blue Morning Blue Day (Foreigner)
3) Don't it make my brown eyes blue (Crystal Gayle)
4) Rhapsody In Blue (Liquid Tension Experiment)
5) Blue In Green [Bill Evans]


----------



## KevinJS

The theme is "blue" - but the title has to start or end with it.

1) Blue Eyes (Elton John)
2) Blue Morning Blue Day (Foreigner)
3) Don't it make my brown eyes blue (Crystal Gayle)
4) Rhapsody In Blue (Liquid Tension Experiment)
5) Blue In Green [Bill Evans]
6) Into The Blue [Transatlantic]


----------



## Starving Wolf

The theme is "blue" - but the title has to start or end with it.

1) Blue Eyes (Elton John)
2) Blue Morning Blue Day (Foreigner)
3) Don't it make my brown eyes blue (Crystal Gayle)
4) Rhapsody In Blue (Liquid Tension Experiment)
5) Blue In Green [Bill Evans]
6) Into The Blue [Transatlantic]
7) Blue Eyes Crying In The Rain [Willie Nelson]


----------



## KevinJS

The theme is "blue" - but the title has to start or end with it.

1) Blue Eyes (Elton John)
2) Blue Morning Blue Day (Foreigner)
3) Don't it make my brown eyes blue (Crystal Gayle)
4) Rhapsody In Blue (Liquid Tension Experiment)
5) Blue In Green [Bill Evans]
6) Into The Blue [Transatlantic]
7) Blue Eyes Crying In The Rain [Willie Nelson]
8) Out Of The Blue [John Petrucci]


----------



## Starving Wolf

The theme is "blue" - but the title has to start or end with it.

1) Blue Eyes (Elton John)
2) Blue Morning Blue Day (Foreigner)
3) Don't it make my brown eyes blue (Crystal Gayle)
4) Rhapsody In Blue (Liquid Tension Experiment)
5) Blue In Green [Bill Evans]
6) Into The Blue [Transatlantic]
7) Blue Eyes Crying In The Rain [Willie Nelson]
8) Out Of The Blue [John Petrucci]
9) Blue Velvet [Bobby Vinton]


----------



## KevinJS

The theme is "blue" - but the title has to start or end with it.

1) Blue Eyes (Elton John)
2) Blue Morning Blue Day (Foreigner)
3) Don't it make my brown eyes blue (Crystal Gayle)
4) Rhapsody In Blue (Liquid Tension Experiment)
5) Blue In Green [Bill Evans]
6) Into The Blue [Transatlantic]
7) Blue Eyes Crying In The Rain [Willie Nelson]
8) Out Of The Blue [John Petrucci]
9) Blue Velvet [Bobby Vinton]
10) Blue Collar Man [Styx]


----------



## KevinJS

The theme is "Reflections".

1) The Looking Glass [Dream Theater]


----------



## Starving Wolf

The theme is "Reflections".

1) The Looking Glass [Dream Theater]
2) Reflections [Supremes]


----------



## Rogerx

The theme is "Reflections".

1) The Looking Glass [Dream Theater]
2) Reflections [Supremes]
3) Reflections Of My Life ( Marmalade)


----------



## KevinJS

The theme is "Reflections".

1) The Looking Glass [Dream Theater]
2) Reflections [Supremes]
3) Reflections Of My Life ( Marmalade)
4) Mirrors [Sally Oldfield]


----------



## Rogerx

The theme is "Reflections".

1) The Looking Glass [Dream Theater]
2) Reflections [Supremes]
3) Reflections Of My Life ( Marmalade)
4) Mirrors [Sally Oldfield]
5) I see your face again ( Sandy Coast)


----------



## Jay

The theme is "Reflections".

1) The Looking Glass [Dream Theater]
2) Reflections [Supremes]
3) Reflections Of My Life ( Marmalade)
4) Mirrors [Sally Oldfield]
5) I see your face again ( Sandy Coast)
6) Reflections On The Future [Twenty Sixty Six & Then]


----------



## KevinJS

The theme is "Reflections".

1) The Looking Glass [Dream Theater]
2) Reflections [Supremes]
3) Reflections Of My Life ( Marmalade)
4) Mirrors [Sally Oldfield]
5) I see your face again ( Sandy Coast)
6) Reflections On The Future [Twenty Sixty Six & Then]
7) Reflections of Passion (Yanni)


----------



## Rogerx

The theme is "Reflections".

1) The Looking Glass [Dream Theater]
2) Reflections [Supremes]
3) Reflections Of My Life ( Marmalade)
4) Mirrors [Sally Oldfield]
5) I see your face again ( Sandy Coast)
6) Reflections On The Future [Twenty Sixty Six & Then]
7) Reflections of Passion (Yanni)
8) Those Were The Days (Mary Hopkin )


----------



## KevinJS

The theme is "Reflections".

1) The Looking Glass [Dream Theater]
2) Reflections [Supremes]
3) Reflections Of My Life ( Marmalade)
4) Mirrors [Sally Oldfield]
5) I see your face again ( Sandy Coast)
6) Reflections On The Future [Twenty Sixty Six & Then]
7) Reflections of Passion (Yanni)
8) Those Were The Days (Mary Hopkin )
9) The Screen Behind The Mirror [Enigma]


----------



## Starving Wolf

The theme is "Reflections".

1) The Looking Glass [Dream Theater]
2) Reflections [Supremes]
3) Reflections Of My Life ( Marmalade)
4) Mirrors [Sally Oldfield]
5) I see your face again ( Sandy Coast)
6) Reflections On The Future [Twenty Sixty Six & Then]
7) Reflections of Passion (Yanni)
8) Those Were The Days (Mary Hopkin )
9) The Screen Behind The Mirror [Enigma]
10) It Was A Very Good Year [Frank Sinatra]


----------



## Starving Wolf

Anyone can start the next theme.


----------



## Jay

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Supremes / We Are The Champions [Queen]


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Supremes / We Are The Champions [Queen]
2) Doors / House Of Four Doors [Moody Blues]


----------



## Jay

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Supremes / We Are The Champions [Queen]
2) Doors / House Of Four Doors [Moody Blues]
3) Home / House With No Door [VdGG]


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Supremes / We Are The Champions [Queen]
2) Doors / House Of Four Doors [Moody Blues]
3) Home / House With No Door [VdGG] 
4) Van der Graaf Generator / Are 'Friends' Electric [Tubeway Army]


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Supremes / We Are The Champions [Queen]
2) Doors / House Of Four Doors [Moody Blues]
3) Home / House With No Door [VdGG]
4) Van der Graaf Generator / Are 'Friends' Electric [Tubeway Army]
5) Queen /Beggar's Game /Dan Fogelberg


----------



## Art Rock

Rogerx said:


> Queen /Beggar's Game /Dan Fogelberg


I don't get it.


----------



## Rogerx

Art Rock said:


> I don't get it.


A queen who is a beggar?


----------



## Art Rock

You do realize that the song title is supposed to match with the act? Not be the opposite?


Next poster, please continue with a new number 5.


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Supremes / We Are The Champions [Queen]
2) Doors / House Of Four Doors [Moody Blues]
3) Home / House With No Door [VdGG]
4) Van der Graaf Generator / Are 'Friends' Electric [Tubeway Army]
5) Queen / The Queen / Gentle Giant


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Supremes / We Are The Champions [Queen]
2) Doors / House Of Four Doors [Moody Blues]
3) Home / House With No Door [VdGG]
4) Van der Graaf Generator / Are 'Friends' Electric [Tubeway Army]
5) Queen / The Queen / Gentle Giant 
6) Talk Talk / Communication / Spandau Ballet


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Supremes / We Are The Champions [Queen]
2) Doors / House Of Four Doors [Moody Blues]
3) Home / House With No Door [VdGG]
4) Van der Graaf Generator / Are 'Friends' Electric [Tubeway Army]
5) Queen / The Queen / Gentle Giant 
6) Talk Talk / Communication / Spandau Ballet
7) King Crimson / The King Must Die / Elton John


----------



## KevinJS

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Supremes / We Are The Champions [Queen]
2) Doors / House Of Four Doors [Moody Blues]
3) Home / House With No Door [VdGG]
4) Van der Graaf Generator / Are 'Friends' Electric [Tubeway Army]
5) Queen / The Queen / Gentle Giant 
6) Talk Talk / Communication / Spandau Ballet
7) King Crimson / The King Must Die / Elton John
8) Milli Vanilli / Let's Pretend / Anderson Bruford Wakeman and Howe


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Supremes / We Are The Champions [Queen]
2) Doors / House Of Four Doors [Moody Blues]
3) Home / House With No Door [VdGG]
4) Van der Graaf Generator / Are 'Friends' Electric [Tubeway Army]
5) Queen / The Queen / Gentle Giant
6) Talk Talk / Communication / Spandau Ballet
7) King Crimson / The King Must Die / Elton John
8) Milli Vanilli / Let's Pretend / Anderson Bruford Wakeman and Howe
9) Kanye West / Dear God (XTC)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Supremes / We Are The Champions [Queen]
2) Doors / House Of Four Doors [Moody Blues]
3) Home / House With No Door [VdGG]
4) Van der Graaf Generator / Are 'Friends' Electric [Tubeway Army]
5) Queen / The Queen / Gentle Giant
6) Talk Talk / Communication / Spandau Ballet
7) King Crimson / The King Must Die / Elton John
8) Milli Vanilli / Let's Pretend / Anderson Bruford Wakeman and Howe
9) Kanye West / Dear God (XTC) 
10) Sailor / Sailing (Rod Stewart)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: drinks. In the title, no repeats.

1) A glass of champagne (Sailor)


----------



## Jay

Theme: drinks. In the title, no repeats.

1) A glass of champagne (Sailor)
2) One Bourbon, One Scotch, One Beer [Amos Milburn]


----------



## KevinJS

Theme: drinks. In the title, no repeats.

1) A glass of champagne (Sailor)
2) One Bourbon, One Scotch, One Beer [Amos Milburn]
3) Another Cup Of Coffee (Mike and the Mechanics)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme: drinks. In the title, no repeats.

1) A glass of champagne (Sailor)
2) One Bourbon, One Scotch, One Beer [Amos Milburn]
3) Another Cup Of Coffee (Mike and the Mechanics)
4) Milk (Stormtroopers of Death)


----------



## KevinJS

Theme: drinks. In the title, no repeats.

1) A glass of champagne (Sailor)
2) One Bourbon, One Scotch, One Beer [Amos Milburn]
3) Another Cup Of Coffee (Mike and the Mechanics)
4) Milk (Stormtroopers of Death)
5) The Old Black Rum (Great Big Sea)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: drinks. In the title, no repeats.

1) A glass of champagne (Sailor)
2) One Bourbon, One Scotch, One Beer [Amos Milburn]
3) Another Cup Of Coffee (Mike and the Mechanics)
4) Milk (Stormtroopers of Death)
5) The Old Black Rum (Great Big Sea)
6) Whiskey and Wimmen (John Lee Hooker)


----------



## Azol

Theme: drinks. In the title, no repeats.

1) A glass of champagne (Sailor)
2) One Bourbon, One Scotch, One Beer [Amos Milburn]
3) Another Cup Of Coffee (Mike and the Mechanics)
4) Milk (Stormtroopers of Death)
5) The Old Black Rum (Great Big Sea)
6) Whiskey and Wimmen (John Lee Hooker) 
7) Boat Drinks (Jimmy Buffett)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: drinks. In the title, no repeats.

1) A glass of champagne (Sailor)
2) One Bourbon, One Scotch, One Beer [Amos Milburn]
3) Another Cup Of Coffee (Mike and the Mechanics)
4) Milk (Stormtroopers of Death)
5) The Old Black Rum (Great Big Sea)
6) Whiskey and Wimmen (John Lee Hooker)
7) Boat Drinks (Jimmy Buffett)
8) Send Me No Wine (Moody Blues)


----------



## KevinJS

Theme: drinks. In the title, no repeats.

1) A glass of champagne (Sailor)
2) One Bourbon, One Scotch, One Beer [Amos Milburn]
3) Another Cup Of Coffee (Mike and the Mechanics)
4) Milk (Stormtroopers of Death)
5) The Old Black Rum (Great Big Sea)
6) Whiskey and Wimmen (John Lee Hooker)
7) Boat Drinks (Jimmy Buffett)
8) Send Me No Wine (Moody Blues)
9) Whisky In The Jar (Thin Lizzy)


----------



## Starving Wolf

KevinJS said:


> Theme: drinks. In the title, no repeats.
> 
> 1) A glass of champagne (Sailor)
> 2) One Bourbon, One Scotch, One Beer [Amos Milburn]
> 3) Another Cup Of Coffee (Mike and the Mechanics)
> 4) Milk (Stormtroopers of Death)
> 5) The Old Black Rum (Great Big Sea)
> 6) Whiskey and Wimmen (John Lee Hooker)
> 7) Boat Drinks (Jimmy Buffett)
> 8) Send Me No Wine (Moody Blues)
> 9) Whisky In The Jar (Thin Lizzy)


Whisk(e)y was already used in #6. Theme says no repeats.


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: drinks. In the title, no repeats.

1) A glass of champagne (Sailor)
2) One Bourbon, One Scotch, One Beer [Amos Milburn]
3) Another Cup Of Coffee (Mike and the Mechanics)
4) Milk (Stormtroopers of Death)
5) The Old Black Rum (Great Big Sea)
6) Whiskey and Wimmen (John Lee Hooker)
7) Boat Drinks (Jimmy Buffett)
8) Send Me No Wine (Moody Blues)
9)Tea for One ( Led Zeppelin )


----------



## Jay

Theme: drinks. In the title, no repeats.

1) A glass of champagne (Sailor)
2) One Bourbon, One Scotch, One Beer [Amos Milburn]
3) Another Cup Of Coffee (Mike and the Mechanics)
4) Milk (Stormtroopers of Death)
5) The Old Black Rum (Great Big Sea)
6) Whiskey and Wimmen (John Lee Hooker)
7) Boat Drinks (Jimmy Buffett)
8) Send Me No Wine (Moody Blues)
9) Tea for One (Led Zeppelin)
10) Lemonade [Bey]


----------



## Jay

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) At The Mountains of Madness [HP Lovecraft]


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) At The Mountains of Madness [HP Lovecraft]
2) Early Morning Madness (Rufus Wainwright)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) At The Mountains of Madness [HP Lovecraft]
2) Early Morning Madness (Rufus Wainwright)
3) Morning Has Broken (Cat Stevens)


----------



## Starving Wolf

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) At The Mountains of Madness [HP Lovecraft]
2) Early Morning Madness (Rufus Wainwright)
3) Morning Has Broken (Cat Stevens)
4) Good Morning Starshine [Oliver]


----------



## Jay

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) At The Mountains of Madness [HP Lovecraft]
2) Early Morning Madness (Rufus Wainwright)
3) Morning Has Broken (Cat Stevens)
4) Good Morning Starshine [Oliver]
5) Good Morning, Good Morning [Beatles]


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) At The Mountains of Madness [HP Lovecraft]
2) Early Morning Madness (Rufus Wainwright)
3) Morning Has Broken (Cat Stevens)
4) Good Morning Starshine [Oliver] 
5) Good Morning, Good Morning [Beatles] 
6) Only the Good Die Young (Billy Joel)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) At The Mountains of Madness [HP Lovecraft]
2) Early Morning Madness (Rufus Wainwright)
3) Morning Has Broken (Cat Stevens)
4) Good Morning Starshine [Oliver] 
5) Good Morning, Good Morning [Beatles] 
6) Only the Good Die Young (Billy Joel)
7) Advice For The Young At Heart ( Tears for Fears)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) At The Mountains of Madness [HP Lovecraft]
2) Early Morning Madness (Rufus Wainwright)
3) Morning Has Broken (Cat Stevens)
4) Good Morning Starshine [Oliver]
5) Good Morning, Good Morning [Beatles]
6) Only the Good Die Young (Billy Joel)
7) Advice For The Young At Heart ( Tears for Fears) 
8) Open your Heart (Human League)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) At The Mountains of Madness [HP Lovecraft]
2) Early Morning Madness (Rufus Wainwright)
3) Morning Has Broken (Cat Stevens)
4) Good Morning Starshine [Oliver]
5) Good Morning, Good Morning [Beatles]
6) Only the Good Die Young (Billy Joel)
7) Advice For The Young At Heart ( Tears for Fears) 
8) Open your Heart (Human League)
9) Open All Night (Bruce Springsteen)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) At The Mountains of Madness [HP Lovecraft]
2) Early Morning Madness (Rufus Wainwright)
3) Morning Has Broken (Cat Stevens)
4) Good Morning Starshine [Oliver]
5) Good Morning, Good Morning [Beatles]
6) Only the Good Die Young (Billy Joel)
7) Advice For The Young At Heart ( Tears for Fears)
8) Open your Heart (Human League)
9) Open All Night (Bruce Springsteen) 
10) On this Night of a Thousand Stars (Jack Jersey)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Blue Nile / Nightboat to Cairo (Madness)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Blue Nile / Nightboat to Cairo (Madness)
2) Smithereens / Bombs Away (The Police)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Blue Nile / Nightboat to Cairo (Madness)
2) Smithereens / Bombs Away (The Police) 
3) Airbag / 48 Crash (Suzi Quatro)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Blue Nile / Nightboat to Cairo (Madness)
2) Smithereens / Bombs Away (The Police)
3) Airbag / 48 Crash (Suzi Quatro)
4) Squeeze / The Lemon Song (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Jay

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Blue Nile / Nightboat to Cairo (Madness)
2) Smithereens / Bombs Away (The Police)
3) Airbag / 48 Crash (Suzi Quatro)
4) Squeeze / The Lemon Song (Led Zeppelin)
5) The Who / What's My Name? [DMX]


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Blue Nile / Nightboat to Cairo (Madness)
2) Smithereens / Bombs Away (The Police)
3) Airbag / 48 Crash (Suzi Quatro)
4) Squeeze / The Lemon Song (Led Zeppelin)
5) The Who / What's My Name? [DMX] 
6) Lady Gaga / Livin' la Vida loca (Ricky Martin)


----------



## Jay

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Blue Nile / Nightboat to Cairo (Madness)
2) Smithereens / Bombs Away (The Police)
3) Airbag / 48 Crash (Suzi Quatro)
4) Squeeze / The Lemon Song (Led Zeppelin)
5) The Who / What's My Name? [DMX]
6) Lady Gaga / Livin' la Vida loca (Ricky Martin)
7) Spiral Starecase / Stairway To Heaven [LZ]


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Blue Nile / Nightboat to Cairo (Madness)
2) Smithereens / Bombs Away (The Police)
3) Airbag / 48 Crash (Suzi Quatro)
4) Squeeze / The Lemon Song (Led Zeppelin)
5) The Who / What's My Name? [DMX]
6) Lady Gaga / Livin' la Vida loca (Ricky Martin)
7) Spiral Starecase / Stairway To Heaven [LZ]
8) Fiona Apple / I Don't Need No Doctor [John Mayer]

_"An apple a day keeps the doctor away . . . "_


----------



## Jay

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Blue Nile / Nightboat to Cairo (Madness)
2) Smithereens / Bombs Away (The Police)
3) Airbag / 48 Crash (Suzi Quatro)
4) Squeeze / The Lemon Song (Led Zeppelin)
5) The Who / What's My Name? [DMX]
6) Lady Gaga / Livin' la Vida loca (Ricky Martin)
7) Spiral Starecase / Stairway To Heaven [LZ]
8) Fiona Apple / I Don't Need No Doctor [John Mayer]
9) Clock / Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is? [Chicago]


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Blue Nile / Nightboat to Cairo (Madness)
2) Smithereens / Bombs Away (The Police)
3) Airbag / 48 Crash (Suzi Quatro)
4) Squeeze / The Lemon Song (Led Zeppelin)
5) The Who / What's My Name? [DMX]
6) Lady Gaga / Livin' la Vida loca (Ricky Martin)
7) Spiral Starecase / Stairway To Heaven [LZ]
8) Fiona Apple / I Don't Need No Doctor [John Mayer]
9) Clock / Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is? [Chicago] 
10) No-Man / Woman (John Lennon)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Maybe tomorrow, maybe tonight (Earth and Fire)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Maybe tomorrow, maybe tonight (Earth and Fire)
2) Can You Feel The Love Tonight ( Elton John)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Maybe tomorrow, maybe tonight (Earth and Fire)
2) Can You Feel The Love Tonight (Elton John)
3) Sometimes I Don't Know What To Feel (Todd Rundgren)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Maybe tomorrow, maybe tonight (Earth and Fire)
2) Can You Feel The Love Tonight (Elton John)
3) Sometimes I Don't Know What To Feel (Todd Rundgren)
4) I Know It's Only Rock' N' Roll (But I Like It) / (Rolling Stones)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Maybe tomorrow, maybe tonight (Earth and Fire)
2) Can You Feel The Love Tonight (Elton John)
3) Sometimes I Don't Know What To Feel (Todd Rundgren)
4) I Know It's Only Rock' N' Roll (But I Like It) / (Rolling Stones)
5) You Don't Even Know Me (Al Stewart)


----------



## Jay

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Maybe tomorrow, maybe tonight (Earth and Fire)
2) Can You Feel The Love Tonight (Elton John)
3) Sometimes I Don't Know What To Feel (Todd Rundgren)
4) I Know It's Only Rock' N' Roll (But I Like It) / (Rolling Stones)
5) You Don't Even Know Me (Al Stewart)
6) Only You And I Know [Dave Mason]


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Maybe tomorrow, maybe tonight (Earth and Fire)
2) Can You Feel The Love Tonight (Elton John)
3) Sometimes I Don't Know What To Feel (Todd Rundgren)
4) I Know It's Only Rock' N' Roll (But I Like It) / (Rolling Stones)
5) You Don't Even Know Me (Al Stewart)
6) Only You And I Know [Dave Mason]
7) We've Only Just Begun ( Carpenters)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Maybe tomorrow, maybe tonight (Earth and Fire)
2) Can You Feel The Love Tonight (Elton John)
3) Sometimes I Don't Know What To Feel (Todd Rundgren)
4) I Know It's Only Rock' N' Roll (But I Like It) / (Rolling Stones)
5) You Don't Even Know Me (Al Stewart)
6) Only You And I Know [Dave Mason]
7) We've Only Just Begun (Carpenters)
8) Only Because of You (Roger Hodgson)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Maybe tomorrow, maybe tonight (Earth and Fire)
2) Can You Feel The Love Tonight (Elton John)
3) Sometimes I Don't Know What To Feel (Todd Rundgren)
4) I Know It's Only Rock' N' Roll (But I Like It) / (Rolling Stones)
5) You Don't Even Know Me (Al Stewart)
6) Only You And I Know [Dave Mason]
7) We've Only Just Begun (Carpenters)
8) Only Because of You (Roger Hodgson)
9) Because of the Wind ( Joe Ely)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Maybe tomorrow, maybe tonight (Earth and Fire)
2) Can You Feel The Love Tonight (Elton John)
3) Sometimes I Don't Know What To Feel (Todd Rundgren)
4) I Know It's Only Rock' N' Roll (But I Like It) / (Rolling Stones)
5) You Don't Even Know Me (Al Stewart)
6) Only You And I Know [Dave Mason]
7) We've Only Just Begun (Carpenters)
8) Only Because of You (Roger Hodgson)
9) Because of the Wind ( Joe Ely)
10) Riding on the Wind (Judas Priest)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme = New or news

1) A New Level (Pantera)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = New or news

1) A New Level (Pantera)
2) It's Good News Week (Hedgehoppers Anonymous)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme = New or news

1) A New Level (Pantera)
2) It's Good News Week (Hedgehoppers Anonymous)
3) Used to Bad News (Boston)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = New or news

1) A New Level (Pantera)
2) It's Good News Week (Hedgehoppers Anonymous)
3) Used to Bad News (Boston)
4) Second Hand News ( Fleetwood Mac)


----------



## pianozach

New theme = New or news

1) A New Level (Pantera)
2) It's Good News Week (Hedgehoppers Anonymous)
3) Used to Bad News (Boston)
4) Second Hand News (Fleetwood Mac)
5) A New Day Yesterday (Jethro Tull)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = New or news

1) A New Level (Pantera)
2) It's Good News Week (Hedgehoppers Anonymous)
3) Used to Bad News (Boston)
4) Second Hand News (Fleetwood Mac)
5) A New Day Yesterday (Jethro Tull)
6) Break The News (The Who)


----------



## Jay

New theme = New or news

1) A New Level (Pantera)
2) It's Good News Week (Hedgehoppers Anonymous)
3) Used to Bad News (Boston)
4) Second Hand News (Fleetwood Mac)
5) A New Day Yesterday (Jethro Tull)
6) Break The News (The Who)
7) What's the New Mary Jane? [Beatles]


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme = New or news

1) A New Level (Pantera)
2) It's Good News Week (Hedgehoppers Anonymous)
3) Used to Bad News (Boston)
4) Second Hand News (Fleetwood Mac)
5) A New Day Yesterday (Jethro Tull)
6) Break The News (The Who)
7) What's the New Mary Jane? [Beatles]
8) New (Paul McCartney)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme = New or news

1) A New Level (Pantera)
2) It's Good News Week (Hedgehoppers Anonymous)
3) Used to Bad News (Boston)
4) Second Hand News (Fleetwood Mac)
5) A New Day Yesterday (Jethro Tull)
6) Break The News (The Who)
7) What's the New Mary Jane? [Beatles]
8) New (Paul McCartney)
9) Brand New Day (The Staple Singers)


----------



## Jay

New theme = New or news

1) A New Level (Pantera)
2) It's Good News Week (Hedgehoppers Anonymous)
3) Used to Bad News (Boston)
4) Second Hand News (Fleetwood Mac)
5) A New Day Yesterday (Jethro Tull)
6) Break The News (The Who)
7) What's the New Mary Jane? [Beatles]
8) New (Paul McCartney)
9) Brand New Day (The Staple Singers)
10) Good News, Bad News [Family]


----------



## Jay

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Things May Come and Things May Go, But the Art School Dance Goes on for Ever [Pete Brown & Piblokto!]


----------



## Azol

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Things May Come and Things May Go, But the Art School Dance Goes on for Ever [Pete Brown & Piblokto!]
2) Dance (While The Music Still Goes On) (ABBA)


----------



## science

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Things May Come and Things May Go, But the Art School Dance Goes on for Ever [Pete Brown & Piblokto!]
2) Dance (While The Music Still Goes On) (ABBA)
3) Safety Dance (Men Without Hats)


----------



## Jay

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Things May Come and Things May Go, But the Art School Dance Goes On Forever [Pete Brown & Piblokto!]
2) Dance (While The Music Still Goes On) (ABBA)
3) Safety Dance (Men Without Hats)
4) Dance On A Volcano [Genesis]


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Things May Come and Things May Go, But the Art School Dance Goes On Forever [Pete Brown & Piblokto!]
2) Dance (While The Music Still Goes On) (ABBA)
3) Safety Dance (Men Without Hats)
4) Dance On A Volcano [Genesis]
5) The Volcano (a. Tongues of Fire b. The Blue mountains) [Rick Wakeman]


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Things May Come and Things May Go, But the Art School Dance Goes On Forever [Pete Brown & Piblokto!]
2) Dance (While The Music Still Goes On) (ABBA)
3) Safety Dance (Men Without Hats)
4) Dance On A Volcano [Genesis]
5) The Volcano (a. Tongues of Fire b. The Blue mountains) [Rick Wakeman]
6) Fire in the Sky (Ozzy Osbourne)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Things May Come and Things May Go, But the Art School Dance Goes On Forever [Pete Brown & Piblokto!]
2) Dance (While The Music Still Goes On) (ABBA)
3) Safety Dance (Men Without Hats)
4) Dance On A Volcano [Genesis]
5) The Volcano (a. Tongues of Fire b. The Blue mountains) [Rick Wakeman]
6) Fire in the Sky (Ozzy Osbourne)
7) Spirit in the Sky (Gareth Gates )


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Things May Come and Things May Go, But the Art School Dance Goes On Forever [Pete Brown & Piblokto!]
2) Dance (While The Music Still Goes On) (ABBA)
3) Safety Dance (Men Without Hats)
4) Dance On A Volcano [Genesis]
5) The Volcano (a. Tongues of Fire b. The Blue mountains) [Rick Wakeman]
6) Fire in the Sky (Ozzy Osbourne)
7) Spirit in the Sky (Gareth Gates )
8) Rhythm in the Spirit (Kansas)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Things May Come and Things May Go, But the Art School Dance Goes On Forever [Pete Brown & Piblokto!]
2) Dance (While The Music Still Goes On) (ABBA)
3) Safety Dance (Men Without Hats)
4) Dance On A Volcano [Genesis]
5) The Volcano (a. Tongues of Fire b. The Blue mountains) [Rick Wakeman]
6) Fire in the Sky (Ozzy Osbourne)
7) Spirit in the Sky (Gareth Gates )
8) Rhythm in the Spirit (Kansas)
9) Hit Me With Your Rhythm Stick ( Ian Dury & the Blockheads)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Things May Come and Things May Go, But the Art School Dance Goes On Forever [Pete Brown & Piblokto!]
2) Dance (While The Music Still Goes On) (ABBA)
3) Safety Dance (Men Without Hats)
4) Dance On A Volcano [Genesis]
5) The Volcano (a. Tongues of Fire b. The Blue mountains) [Rick Wakeman]
6) Fire in the Sky (Ozzy Osbourne)
7) Spirit in the Sky (Gareth Gates )
8) Rhythm in the Spirit (Kansas)
9) Hit Me With Your Rhythm Stick (Ian Dury & the Blockheads) 
10) Licking Stick-Licking Stick (James Brown)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Song title has "Light" in it

1) Ray of Light (Madonna)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme: Song title has "Light" in it

1) Ray of Light (Madonna)
2) A Light In The Black (Rainbow)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Song title has "Light" in it

1) Ray of Light (Madonna)
2) A Light In The Black (Rainbow)
3)Fall Into The Light ( Dream Theater)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Song title has "Light" in it

1) Ray of Light (Madonna)
2) A Light In The Black (Rainbow)
3) Fall Into The Light (Dream Theater)
4) Paradise By the Dashboard Light (Meatloaf)


----------



## KevinJS

Theme: Song title has "Light" in it

1) Ray of Light (Madonna)
2) A Light In The Black (Rainbow)
3) Fall Into The Light (Dream Theater)
4) Paradise By the Dashboard Light (Meatloaf)
5) Available Light (Rush)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Song title has "Light" in it

1) Ray of Light (Madonna)
2) A Light In The Black (Rainbow)
3) Fall Into The Light (Dream Theater)
4) Paradise By the Dashboard Light (Meatloaf)
5) Available Light (Rush)
6) More Light (Utopia)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Song title has "Light" in it

1) Ray of Light (Madonna)
2) A Light In The Black (Rainbow)
3) Fall Into The Light (Dream Theater)
4) Paradise By the Dashboard Light (Meatloaf)
5) Available Light (Rush)
6) More Light (Utopia)
7) I Saw the Light (Todd Rundgren)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Song title has "Light" in it

1) Ray of Light (Madonna)
2) A Light In The Black (Rainbow)
3) Fall Into The Light (Dream Theater)
4) Paradise By the Dashboard Light (Meatloaf)
5) Available Light (Rush)
6) More Light (Utopia)
7) I Saw the Light (Todd Rundgren)
8) This Little Light Of Mine ( The Seekers)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Song title has "Light" in it

1) Ray of Light (Madonna)
2) A Light In The Black (Rainbow)
3) Fall Into The Light (Dream Theater)
4) Paradise By the Dashboard Light (Meatloaf)
5) Available Light (Rush)
6) More Light (Utopia)
7) I Saw the Light (Todd Rundgren)
8) This Little Light Of Mine (The Seekers)
9) Light of the Ages (Yes)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Song title has "Light" in it

1) Ray of Light (Madonna)
2) A Light In The Black (Rainbow)
3) Fall Into The Light (Dream Theater)
4) Paradise By the Dashboard Light (Meatloaf)
5) Available Light (Rush)
6) More Light (Utopia)
7) I Saw the Light (Todd Rundgren)
8) This Little Light Of Mine (The Seekers)
9) Light of the Ages (Yes)
10) 2000 Light Years From Home ( The Rolling Stones)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Countries, no repeats please. 

1)Lost in France (Bonnie Tyler)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Countries, no repeats please. 

1) Lost in France (Bonnie Tyler)
2) American Idiot (Green Day)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Countries, no repeats please. 

1) Lost in France (Bonnie Tyler)
2) American Idiot (Green Day)
3) The Vatican Rag (Tom Lehrer)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Countries, no repeats please.

1) Lost in France (Bonnie Tyler)
2) American Idiot (Green Day)
3) The Vatican Rag (Tom Lehrer)
4) Canadian Railroad Trilogy (Gordon Lightfoot)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme: Countries, no repeats please.

1) Lost in France (Bonnie Tyler)
2) American Idiot (Green Day)
3) The Vatican Rag (Tom Lehrer)
4) Canadian Railroad Trilogy (Gordon Lightfoot) 
5) Andorra (Colin Blunstone)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Countries, no repeats please.

1) Lost in France (Bonnie Tyler)
2) American Idiot (Green Day)
3) The Vatican Rag (Tom Lehrer)
4) Canadian Railroad Trilogy (Gordon Lightfoot)
5) Andorra (Colin Blunstone)
6) Mozambique (Bob Dylan)


----------



## SanAntone

New theme: Countries, no repeats please.

1) Lost in France (Bonnie Tyler)
2) American Idiot (Green Day)
3) The Vatican Rag (Tom Lehrer)
4) Canadian Railroad Trilogy (Gordon Lightfoot)
5) Andorra (Colin Blunstone)
6) Mozambique (Bob Dylan)
7) Brazil (Chick Corea & Béla Fleck)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Countries, no repeats please.

1) Lost in France (Bonnie Tyler)
2) American Idiot (Green Day)
3) The Vatican Rag (Tom Lehrer)
4) Canadian Railroad Trilogy (Gordon Lightfoot)
5) Andorra (Colin Blunstone)
6) Mozambique (Bob Dylan)
8) Cedars of Lebanon(U2)


----------



## science

New theme: Countries, no repeats please.

1) Lost in France (Bonnie Tyler)
2) American Idiot (Green Day)
3) The Vatican Rag (Tom Lehrer)
4) Canadian Railroad Trilogy (Gordon Lightfoot)
5) Andorra (Colin Blunstone)
6) Mozambique (Bob Dylan)
8) Cedars of Lebanon (U2)
9) Singing in Vietnam Talking Blues (Johnny Cash)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Countries, no repeats please.

1) Lost in France (Bonnie Tyler)
2) American Idiot (Green Day)
3) The Vatican Rag (Tom Lehrer)
4) Canadian Railroad Trilogy (Gordon Lightfoot)
5) Andorra (Colin Blunstone)
6) Mozambique (Bob Dylan)
8) Cedars of Lebanon (U2)
9) Singing in Vietnam Talking Blues (Johnny Cash)
10) Spirits of Ancient Egypt (Paul McCartney and Wings)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Song titles that start with "All"

1) All Across the Watchtower (Jimi Hendrix)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Song titles that start with "All"

1) All Across the Watchtower (Jimi Hendrix)
2) All By Myself ( Green Day)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Song titles that start with "All"

1) All Across the Watchtower (Jimi Hendrix)
2) All By Myself ( Green Day)
3) All Together Now (The Beatles)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme: Song titles that start with "All"

1) All Across the Watchtower (Jimi Hendrix)
2) All By Myself ( Green Day)
3) All Together Now (The Beatles)
4) All Shall Fall (Immortal)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Song titles that start with "All"

1) All Across the Watchtower (Jimi Hendrix)
2) All By Myself ( Green Day)
3) All Together Now (The Beatles)
4) All Shall Fall (Immortal)
5) All Over You (Live)


----------



## KevinJS

Theme: Song titles that start with "All"

1) All Across the Watchtower (Jimi Hendrix)
2) All By Myself ( Green Day)
3) All Together Now (The Beatles)
4) All Shall Fall (Immortal)
5) All Over You (Live)
6) All Or Nothing At All (Diana Krall)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Song titles that start with "All"

1) All Across the Watchtower (Jimi Hendrix)
2) All By Myself (Green Day)
3) All Together Now (The Beatles)
4) All Shall Fall (Immortal)
5) All Over You (Live)
6) All Or Nothing At All (Diana Krall) 
7) All Around The World Or The Myth Of Fingerprints (Paul Simon)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: Song titles that start with "All"

1) All *Along* the Watchtower (Jimi Hendrix) [corrected]
2) All By Myself (Green Day)
3) All Together Now (The Beatles)
4) All Shall Fall (Immortal)
5) All Over You (Live)
6) All Or Nothing At All (Diana Krall)
7) All Around The World Or The Myth Of Fingerprints (Paul Simon)
8) All Day And All Of The Night (The Kinks)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Song titles that start with "All"

1) All *Along* the Watchtower (Jimi Hendrix) [corrected]
2) All By Myself (Green Day)
3) All Together Now (The Beatles)
4) All Shall Fall (Immortal)
5) All Over You (Live)
6) All Or Nothing At All (Diana Krall)
7) All Around The World Or The Myth Of Fingerprints (Paul Simon)
8) All Day And All Of The Night (The Kinks)
9) All of Me (John Legend )


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Song titles that start with "All"

1) All Along the Watchtower (Jimi Hendrix) 
2) All By Myself (Green Day)
3) All Together Now (The Beatles)
4) All Shall Fall (Immortal)
5) All Over You (Live)
6) All Or Nothing At All (Diana Krall)
7) All Around The World Or The Myth Of Fingerprints (Paul Simon)
8) All Day And All Of The Night (The Kinks)
9) All of Me (John Legend)
10) All I Have To Do Is Dream (The Everly Brothers)


----------



## pianozach

THEME: Song titles that start with the letter "Z"

1) Zachary and Jennifer (John Denver)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

THEME: Song titles that start with the letter "Z"

1) Zachary and Jennifer (John Denver)
2) Ziltoidia Attaxx!!! (Devin Townsend)


----------



## SanAntone

THEME: Song titles that start with the letter "Z"

1) Zachary and Jennifer (John Denver)
2) Ziltoidia Attaxx!!! (Devin Townsend)
3) Zanzabar (Edu Lobo)


----------



## pianozach

THEME: Song titles that start with the letter "Z"

1) Zachary and Jennifer (John Denver)
2) Ziltoidia Attaxx!!! (Devin Townsend)
3) Zanzabar (Edu Lobo)
4) 'Zat You, Santa Claus? (Louis Armstrong)


----------



## Rogerx

THEME: Song titles that start with the letter "Z"

1) Zachary and Jennifer (John Denver)
2) Ziltoidia Attaxx!!! (Devin Townsend)
3) Zanzabar (Edu Lobo)
4) 'Zat You, Santa Claus? (Louis Armstrong)
5) Zip Code ( The Five Americans )


----------



## pianozach

THEME: Song titles that start with the letter "Z"

1) Zachary and Jennifer (John Denver)
2) Ziltoidia Attaxx!!! (Devin Townsend)
3) Zanzabar (Edu Lobo)
4) 'Zat You, Santa Claus? (Louis Armstrong)
5) Zip Code ( The Five Americans)
6) Zoo Lake (Trevor Rabin)


----------



## Rogerx

THEME: Song titles that start with the letter "Z"

1) Zachary and Jennifer (John Denver)
2) Ziltoidia Attaxx!!! (Devin Townsend)
3) Zanzabar (Edu Lobo)
4) 'Zat You, Santa Claus? (Louis Armstrong)
5) Zip Code ( The Five Americans)
6) Zoo Lake (Trevor Rabin)
7) Zero (Chris Brown)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme perhaps: off



1) Let's Call the Whole Thing Off (Ella F. and Louis Armstrong)


----------



## KevinJS

New theme perhaps: off



1) Let's Call the Whole Thing Off (Ella F. and Louis Armstrong)
2) Lifting Shadows OFF A Dream (Dream Theater)


----------



## pianozach

New theme perhaps: off



1) Let's Call the Whole Thing Off (Ella F. and Louis Armstrong)
2) Lifting Shadows OFF A Dream (Dream Theater)
3) We're Off You Know (Klaatu)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme perhaps: off



1) Let's Call the Whole Thing Off (Ella F. and Louis Armstrong)
2) Lifting Shadows OFF A Dream (Dream Theater)
3) We're Off You Know (Klaatu)
4) Get Off of My Cloud ( The Rolling Stones)


----------



## Art Rock

Rogerx said:


> THEME: Song titles that start with the letter "Z"
> 
> 1) Zachary and Jennifer (John Denver)
> 2) Ziltoidia Attaxx!!! (Devin Townsend)
> 3) Zanzabar (Edu Lobo)
> 4) 'Zat You, Santa Claus? (Louis Armstrong)
> 5) Zip Code ( The Five Americans)
> 6) Zoo Lake (Trevor Rabin)
> 7) Zero (Chris Brown)


8) Zabadak (Dave Dee c.s.)
9) Zombie (Cranberries)
10) Zhi shao hai you ni (Sandy Lam)

Carry on with 'off'...

:tiphat:


----------



## SanAntone

New theme perhaps: off

1) Let's Call the Whole Thing Off (Ella F. and Louis Armstrong)
2) Lifting Shadows OFF A Dream (Dream Theater)
3) We're Off You Know (Klaatu)
4) Get Off of My Cloud ( The Rolling Stones)
5) Can't Take My Eyes Off You (Frankie Valli)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme perhaps: off

1) Let's Call the Whole Thing Off (Ella F. and Louis Armstrong)
2) Lifting Shadows OFF A Dream (Dream Theater)
3) We're Off You Know (Klaatu)
4) Get Off of My Cloud ( The Rolling Stones)
5) Can't Take My Eyes Off You (Frankie Valli)
6) Nobody Gets Off In This Town (Garth Brooks)


----------



## Jay

New theme perhaps: off

1) Let's Call the Whole Thing Off (Ella F. and Louis Armstrong)
2) Lifting Shadows OFF A Dream (Dream Theater)
3) We're Off You Know (Klaatu)
4) Get Off of My Cloud ( The Rolling Stones)
5) Can't Take My Eyes Off You (Frankie Valli)
6) Nobody Gets Off In This Town (Garth Brooks)
7) Off, Off, Off [Lil Wayne]


----------



## bharbeke

New theme perhaps: off

1) Let's Call the Whole Thing Off (Ella F. and Louis Armstrong)
2) Lifting Shadows OFF A Dream (Dream Theater)
3) We're Off You Know (Klaatu)
4) Get Off of My Cloud ( The Rolling Stones)
5) Can't Take My Eyes Off You (Frankie Valli)
6) Nobody Gets Off In This Town (Garth Brooks)
7) Off, Off, Off [Lil Wayne]
8 ) Shake It Off (Taylor Swift)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme perhaps: off

1) Let's Call the Whole Thing Off (Ella F. and Louis Armstrong)
2) Lifting Shadows OFF A Dream (Dream Theater)
3) We're Off You Know (Klaatu)
4) Get Off of My Cloud ( The Rolling Stones)
5) Can't Take My Eyes Off You (Frankie Valli)
6) Nobody Gets Off In This Town (Garth Brooks)
7) Off, Off, Off [Lil Wayne]
8 ) Shake It Off (Taylor Swift)
9) Off He Goes (Pearl Jam)


----------



## KevinJS

Art Rock said:


> 8) Zabadak (Dave Dee c.s.)
> 9) Zombie (Cranberries)
> 10) Zhi shao hai you ni (Sandy Lam)
> 
> Carry on with 'off'...
> 
> :tiphat:


Sorry. I had loads of "Zees" but I was busy.


----------



## KevinJS

New theme perhaps: off

1) Let's Call the Whole Thing Off (Ella F. and Louis Armstrong)
2) Lifting Shadows OFF A Dream (Dream Theater)
3) We're Off You Know (Klaatu)
4) Get Off of My Cloud ( The Rolling Stones)
5) Can't Take My Eyes Off You (Frankie Valli)
6) Nobody Gets Off In This Town (Garth Brooks)
7) Off, Off, Off [Lil Wayne]
8 ) Shake It Off (Taylor Swift)
9) Off He Goes (Pearl Jam)
10) OFF the ground (Jordan Rudess - from "Wired For Madness")


----------



## KevinJS

New theme - Song contains the word "Radio"

1) The Spirit Of Radio (Rush)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme - Song contains the word "Radio"

1) The Spirit Of Radio (Rush)
2) Radio Baghdad ( Patti Smith)


----------



## pianozach

New theme - Song contains the word "Radio"

1) The Spirit Of Radio (Rush)
2) Radio Baghdad (Patti Smith)
3) Devil's Radio (George Harrison)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme - Song contains the word "Radio"

1) The Spirit Of Radio (Rush)
2) Radio Baghdad (Patti Smith)
3) Devil's Radio (George Harrison)
4) You Turn Me On I'm a Radio ( Joni Mitchell)


----------



## KevinJS

New theme - Song contains the word "Radio"

1) The Spirit Of Radio (Rush)
2) Radio Baghdad (Patti Smith)
3) Devil's Radio (George Harrison)
4) You Turn Me On I'm a Radio ( Joni Mitchell)
5) Mr. Radio (ELO)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme - Song contains the word "Radio"

1) The Spirit Of Radio (Rush)
2) Radio Baghdad (Patti Smith)
3) Devil's Radio (George Harrison)
4) You Turn Me On I'm a Radio ( Joni Mitchell)
5) Mr. Radio (ELO)
6) Video Killed The Radio Star ( Buggles)


----------



## KevinJS

New theme - Song contains the word "Radio"

1) The Spirit Of Radio (Rush)
2) Radio Baghdad (Patti Smith)
3) Devil's Radio (George Harrison)
4) You Turn Me On I'm a Radio ( Joni Mitchell)
5) Mr. Radio (ELO)
6) Video Killed The Radio Star ( Buggles)
7) Radio Radio (Elvis Costello and the Attractions)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme - Song contains the word "Radio"

1) The Spirit Of Radio (Rush)
2) Radio Baghdad (Patti Smith)
3) Devil's Radio (George Harrison)
4) You Turn Me On I'm a Radio ( Joni Mitchell)
5) Mr. Radio (ELO)
6) Video Killed The Radio Star ( Buggles)
7) Radio Radio (Elvis Costello and the Attractions) 
8) Radio (Supersister)


----------



## KevinJS

New theme - Song contains the word "Radio"

1) The Spirit Of Radio (Rush)
2) Radio Baghdad (Patti Smith)
3) Devil's Radio (George Harrison)
4) You Turn Me On I'm a Radio ( Joni Mitchell)
5) Mr. Radio (ELO)
6) Video Killed The Radio Star ( Buggles)
7) Radio Radio (Elvis Costello and the Attractions) 
8) Radio (Supersister)
9) Radio Ga Ga (Queen)


----------



## Art Rock

New theme - Song contains the word "Radio"

1) The Spirit Of Radio (Rush)
2) Radio Baghdad (Patti Smith)
3) Devil's Radio (George Harrison)
4) You Turn Me On I'm a Radio ( Joni Mitchell)
5) Mr. Radio (ELO)
6) Video Killed The Radio Star ( Buggles)
7) Radio Radio (Elvis Costello and the Attractions)
8) Radio (Supersister)
9) Radio Ga Ga (Queen) 
10) On my Radio (Selecter)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Thompson Twins / Watching the Detectives [Elvis Costello]


----------



## Jay

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Thompson Twins / Watching the Detectives [Elvis Costello]
2) Journey / Ramblin' Man [Allman Bros.]


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Thompson Twins / Watching the Detectives [Elvis Costello]
2) Journey / Ramblin' Man [Allman Bros.]
3) Rush / Go Faster [Black Crowes]


----------



## Jay

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Thompson Twins / Watching the Detectives [Elvis Costello]
2) Journey / Ramblin' Man [Allman Bros.]
3) Rush / Go Faster [Black Crowes]
4) National Health / I Feel Fine [Beatles]


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Thompson Twins / Watching the Detectives [Elvis Costello]
2) Journey / Ramblin' Man [Allman Bros.]
3) Rush / Go Faster [Black Crowes]
4) National Health / I Feel Fine [Beatles]
5) The Byrds / Flying [Beatles]


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Thompson Twins / Watching the Detectives [Elvis Costello]
2) Journey / Ramblin' Man [Allman Bros.]
3) Rush / Go Faster [Black Crowes]
4) National Health / I Feel Fine [Beatles]
5) The Byrds / Flying [Beatles]
6) The Kinks / Twist & Shout (The Beatles)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Thompson Twins / Watching the Detectives [Elvis Costello]
2) Journey / Ramblin' Man [Allman Bros.]
3) Rush / Go Faster [Black Crowes]
4) National Health / I Feel Fine [Beatles]
5) The Byrds / Flying [Beatles]
6) The Kinks / Twist & Shout (The Beatles)
7) ? and the Mysterions / Tomorrow Never Knows [Beatles]


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Thompson Twins / Watching the Detectives [Elvis Costello]
2) Journey / Ramblin' Man [Allman Bros.]
3) Rush / Go Faster [Black Crowes]
4) National Health / I Feel Fine [Beatles]
5) The Byrds / Flying [Beatles]
6) The Kinks / Twist & Shout (The Beatles)
7) ? and the Mysterians / Tomorrow Never Knows [Beatles] 
8) Caravan / Summer Holiday [Cliff Richard]


----------



## Jay

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Thompson Twins / Watching the Detectives [Elvis Costello]
2) Journey / Ramblin' Man [Allman Bros.]
3) Rush / Go Faster [Black Crowes]
4) National Health / I Feel Fine [Beatles]
5) The Byrds / Flying [Beatles]
6) The Kinks / Twist & Shout (The Beatles)
7) ? and the Mysterians / Tomorrow Never Knows [Beatles]
8) Caravan / Summer Holiday [Cliff Richard]
9) GFR / Traintime [Cream]


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) The Thompson Twins / Watching the Detectives [Elvis Costello]
2) Journey / Ramblin' Man [Allman Bros.]
3) Rush / Go Faster [Black Crowes]
4) National Health / I Feel Fine [Beatles]
5) The Byrds / Flying [Beatles]
6) The Kinks / Twist & Shout (The Beatles)
7) ? and the Mysterians / Tomorrow Never Knows [Beatles]
8) Caravan / Summer Holiday [Cliff Richard]
9) GFR / Traintime [Cream] 
10) The Carpenters / If I had a Hammer (Trini Lopez)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: months of the year, preferably in the title. Maximum two songs with the same month.

1) November spawned a monster (Morrissey)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: months of the year, preferably in the title. Maximum two songs with the same month.

1) November spawned a monster (Morrissey)
2) A Long December ( Counting Crows)


----------



## Jay

Theme: months of the year, preferably in the title. Maximum two songs with the same month.

1) November spawned a monster (Morrissey)
2) A Long December ( Counting Crows)
3) May Fly [Terry Reid]


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: months of the year, preferably in the title. Maximum two songs with the same month.

1) November spawned a monster (Morrissey)
2) A Long December ( Counting Crows)
3) May Fly [Terry Reid] 
4) July Morning (Uriah Heep)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: months of the year, preferably in the title. Maximum two songs with the same month.

1) November spawned a monster (Morrissey)
2) A Long December (Counting Crows)
3) May Fly [Terry Reid] 
4) July Morning (Uriah Heep)
5) September in the Rain (Doris Day)


----------



## Jay

Theme: months of the year, preferably in the title. Maximum two songs with the same month.

1) November spawned a monster (Morrissey)
2) A Long December (Counting Crows)
3) May Fly [Terry Reid]
4) July Morning (Uriah Heep)
5) September in the Rain (Doris Day)
6) Moon In June [Soft Machine]


----------



## Art Rock

Theme: months of the year, preferably in the title. Maximum two songs with the same month.

1) November spawned a monster (Morrissey)
2) A Long December (Counting Crows)
3) May Fly [Terry Reid]
4) July Morning (Uriah Heep)
5) September in the Rain (Doris Day)
6) Moon In June [Soft Machine] 
7) April Come She Will (Simon and Garfunkel)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: months of the year, preferably in the title. Maximum two songs with the same month.

1) November spawned a monster (Morrissey)
2) A Long December (Counting Crows)
3) May Fly [Terry Reid]
4) July Morning (Uriah Heep)
5) September in the Rain (Doris Day)
6) Moon In June [Soft Machine]
7) April Come She Will (Simon and Garfunkel)
8) October (U2)


----------



## Jay

Theme: months of the year, preferably in the title. Maximum two songs with the same month.

1) November spawned a monster (Morrissey)
2) A Long December (Counting Crows)
3) May Fly [Terry Reid]
4) July Morning (Uriah Heep)
5) September in the Rain (Doris Day)
6) Moon In June [Soft Machine]
7) April Come She Will (Simon and Garfunkel)
8) October (U2)
9) January Hymn [Decemberists]


----------



## KevinJS

Theme: months of the year, preferably in the title. Maximum two songs with the same month.

1) November spawned a monster (Morrissey)
2) A Long December (Counting Crows)
3) May Fly [Terry Reid]
4) July Morning (Uriah Heep)
5) September in the Rain (Doris Day)
6) Moon In June [Soft Machine]
7) April Come She Will (Simon and Garfunkel)
8) October (U2)
9) January Hymn [Decemberists]
10) Winter In July (Sarah Brightman)


----------



## KevinJS

Theme: The name of the song contains the name of a celestial body:

1) The Sun Always Shines On TV [a-ha]


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: The name of the song contains the name of a celestial body:

1) The Sun Always Shines On TV [a-ha]
2) Bad Side Of The Moon ( Elton John)


----------



## Jay

Theme: The name of the song contains the name of a celestial body:

1) The Sun Always Shines On TV [a-ha]
2) Bad Side Of The Moon ( Elton John)
3) Venus In Furs [VU]


----------



## KevinJS

Theme: The name of the song contains the name of a celestial body:

1) The Sun Always Shines On TV [a-ha]
2) Bad Side Of The Moon ( Elton John)
3) Venus In Furs [VU]
4) Cygnus X-1 (Rush)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: The name of the song contains the name of a celestial body:

1) The Sun Always Shines On TV [a-ha]
2) Bad Side Of The Moon ( Elton John)
3) Venus In Furs [VU]
4) Cygnus X-1 (Rush)
5) Hey Jupiter ( Tori Amos)


----------



## KevinJS

[DNU]Looks like this one might be a bit difficult. Going to think outside the box a bit. That should open it up.[/DNU]

Theme: The name of the song contains the name of a celestial body:

1) The Sun Always Shines On TV [a-ha]
2) Bad Side Of The Moon ( Elton John)
3) Venus In Furs [VU]
4) Cygnus X-1 (Rush)
5) Hey Jupiter ( Tori Amos)
6) Über den Wolken (Above The Clouds) [Reinhard Mey]


----------



## SanAntone

Theme: The name of the song contains the name of a celestial body:

1) The Sun Always Shines On TV [a-ha]
2) Bad Side Of The Moon ( Elton John)
3) Venus In Furs [VU]
4) Cygnus X-1 (Rush)
5) Hey Jupiter ( Tori Amos)
6) Über den Wolken (Above The Clouds) [Reinhard Mey]
7) Venus and Mars (Paul McCartney)


----------



## Art Rock

KevinJS said:


> Looks like this one might be a bit difficult. Going to think outside the box a bit. That should open it up.


I don't think the subject is too difficult - the sun or moon alone could easily yield ten entries each. I think the issue is that after 17462 posts we have gone through most subjects three times or more already, and the interest level is dropping (well, it definitely is for me).


----------



## SanAntone

Has anyone ever actually created a playlist from these?


----------



## KevinJS

Art Rock said:


> I don't think the subject is too difficult - the sun or moon alone could easily yield ten entries each. I think the issue is that after 17462 posts we have gone through most subjects three times or more already, and the interest level is dropping (well, it definitely is for me).


Could be. I guess I'm just easy to amuse.


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: The name of the song contains the name of a celestial body:

1) The Sun Always Shines On TV [a-ha]
2) Bad Side Of The Moon ( Elton John)
3) Venus In Furs [VU]
4) Cygnus X-1 (Rush)
5) Hey Jupiter ( Tori Amos)
6) Über den Wolken (Above The Clouds) [Reinhard Mey]
7) Venus and Mars (Paul McCartney)
8) The Transit of Venus Across the Sun (Big Big Train)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: The name of the song contains the name of a celestial body:

1) The Sun Always Shines On TV [a-ha]
2) Bad Side Of The Moon ( Elton John)
3) Venus In Furs [VU]
4) Cygnus X-1 (Rush)
5) Hey Jupiter ( Tori Amos)
6) Über den Wolken (Above The Clouds) [Reinhard Mey]
7) Venus and Mars (Paul McCartney)
8) The Transit of Venus Across the Sun (Big Big Train)
9)Earth Is the Loneliest Planet ( Morrissey)


----------



## Jay

Theme: The name of the song contains the name of a celestial body:

1) The Sun Always Shines On TV [a-ha]
2) Bad Side Of The Moon ( Elton John)
3) Venus In Furs [VU]
4) Cygnus X-1 (Rush)
5) Hey Jupiter ( Tori Amos)
6) Über den Wolken (Above The Clouds) [Reinhard Mey]
7) Venus and Mars (Paul McCartney)
8) The Transit of Venus Across the Sun (Big Big Train)
9) Earth Is the Loneliest Planet ( Morrissey)
10) Mercury Blues [Steve Miller Band]


----------



## Jay

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Peanut Butter Conspiracy / Paranoid [Black Sabbath]


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Peanut Butter Conspiracy / Paranoid [Black Sabbath]
2) Men Without Hats / Within You Without You [Beatles]


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Peanut Butter Conspiracy / Paranoid [Black Sabbath]
2) Men Without Hats / Within You Without You [Beatles]
3) The Doors / Behind Closed Doors (Pop Evil)


----------



## Jay

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Peanut Butter Conspiracy / Paranoid [Black Sabbath]
2) Men Without Hats / Within You Without You [Beatles]
3) The Doors / Behind Closed Doors (Pop Evil)
4) Grateful Dead / I Hate Myself and Want To Die [Nirvana]


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Peanut Butter Conspiracy / Paranoid [Black Sabbath]
2) Men Without Hats / Within You Without You [Beatles]
3) The Doors / Behind Closed Doors (Pop Evil)
4) Grateful Dead / I Hate Myself and Want To Die [Nirvana]
5) Cilla Black/ Chasing Rainbows (No Use for a Name)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Peanut Butter Conspiracy / Paranoid [Black Sabbath]
2) Men Without Hats / Within You Without You [Beatles]
3) The Doors / Behind Closed Doors (Pop Evil)
4) Grateful Dead / I Hate Myself and Want To Die [Nirvana]
5) Cilla Black/ Chasing Rainbows (No Use for a Name)
6) The Mothers of Invention / Your Mother Should Know [Beatles]


----------



## Jay

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Peanut Butter Conspiracy / Paranoid [Black Sabbath]
2) Men Without Hats / Within You Without You [Beatles]
3) The Doors / Behind Closed Doors (Pop Evil)
4) Grateful Dead / I Hate Myself and Want To Die [Nirvana]
5) Cilla Black/ Chasing Rainbows (No Use for a Name)
6) The Mothers of Invention / Your Mother Should Know [Beatles]
7) Mad River / Don't Go Near the Water [Beach Boys]


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Peanut Butter Conspiracy / Paranoid [Black Sabbath]
2) Men Without Hats / Within You Without You [Beatles]
3) The Doors / Behind Closed Doors (Pop Evil)
4) Grateful Dead / I Hate Myself and Want To Die [Nirvana]
5) Cilla Black/ Chasing Rainbows (No Use for a Name)
6) The Mothers of Invention / Your Mother Should Know [Beatles]
7) Mad River / Do(n't Go Near the Water [Beach Boys]
8) Billie Holiday /Holidays In The Sun (Sex Pistols)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Peanut Butter Conspiracy / Paranoid [Black Sabbath]
2) Men Without Hats / Within You Without You [Beatles]
3) The Doors / Behind Closed Doors (Pop Evil)
4) Grateful Dead / I Hate Myself and Want To Die [Nirvana]
5) Cilla Black/ Chasing Rainbows (No Use for a Name)
6) The Mothers of Invention / Your Mother Should Know [Beatles]
7) Mad River / Do(n't Go Near the Water [Beach Boys]
8) Billie Holiday /Holidays In The Sun (Sex Pistols)
9) The Outfield / Centerfield [John Fogerty]


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Peanut Butter Conspiracy / Paranoid [Black Sabbath]
2) Men Without Hats / Within You Without You [Beatles]
3) The Doors / Behind Closed Doors (Pop Evil)
4) Grateful Dead / I Hate Myself and Want To Die [Nirvana]
5) Cilla Black/ Chasing Rainbows (No Use for a Name)
6) The Mothers of Invention / Your Mother Should Know [Beatles]
7) Mad River / Do(n't Go Near the Water [Beach Boys]
8) Billie Holiday /Holidays In The Sun (Sex Pistols)
9) The Outfield / Centerfield [John Fogerty]
10) The Flamingos (Pink Cadillac Bruce Springsteen)


----------



## Jay

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) I'm Still Singing That Same Old Song [Heavy Jelly]


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) I'm Still Singing That Same Old Song [Heavy Jelly]
2) Same Old Song and Dance (Aerosmith)


----------



## Jay

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) I'm Still Singing That Same Old Song [Heavy Jelly]
2) Same Old Song and Dance (Aerosmith)
3) Same Old Story [Blodwyn Pig]


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) I'm Still Singing That Same Old Song [Heavy Jelly]
2) Same Old Song and Dance (Aerosmith)
3) Same Old Story [Blodwyn Pig]
4) The Continuing Story of Bungalow Bill [Beatles]


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) I'm Still Singing That Same Old Song [Heavy Jelly]
2) Same Old Song and Dance (Aerosmith)
3) Same Old Story [Blodwyn Pig]
4) The Continuing Story of Bungalow Bill [Beatles]
5) Oldest Story In The World ( Heart)


----------



## Jay

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) I'm Still Singing That Same Old Song [Heavy Jelly]
2) Same Old Song and Dance (Aerosmith)
3) Same Old Story [Blodwyn Pig]
4) The Continuing Story of Bungalow Bill [Beatles]
5) Oldest Story In The World ( Heart)
6) The Story In Your Eyes [Moody Blues]


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) I'm Still Singing That Same Old Song [Heavy Jelly]
2) Same Old Song and Dance (Aerosmith)
3) Same Old Story [Blodwyn Pig]
4) The Continuing Story of Bungalow Bill [Beatles]
5) Oldest Story In The World ( Heart)
6) The Story In Your Eyes [Moody Blues]


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) I'm Still Singing That Same Old Song [Heavy Jelly]
2) Same Old Song and Dance (Aerosmith)
3) Same Old Story [Blodwyn Pig]
4) The Continuing Story of Bungalow Bill [Beatles]
5) Oldest Story In The World ( Heart)
6) The Story In Your Eyes [Moody Blues]
7) Eyes Without a Face [Billy Idol]


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) I'm Still Singing That Same Old Song [Heavy Jelly]
2) Same Old Song and Dance (Aerosmith)
3) Same Old Story [Blodwyn Pig]
4) The Continuing Story of Bungalow Bill [Beatles]
5) Oldest Story In The World ( Heart)
6) The Story In Your Eyes [Moody Blues]
7) Eyes Without a Face [Billy Idol]
8) Face the Fire (Dan Fogelberg)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) I'm Still Singing That Same Old Song [Heavy Jelly]
2) Same Old Song and Dance (Aerosmith)
3) Same Old Story [Blodwyn Pig]
4) The Continuing Story of Bungalow Bill [Beatles]
5) Oldest Story In The World ( Heart)
6) The Story In Your Eyes [Moody Blues]
7) Eyes Without a Face [Billy Idol]
8) Face the Fire (Dan Fogelberg)
9) Fire Coming Out Of The Monkey's Head ( Gorillaz)


----------



## pianozach

Rogerx said:


> 9) Fire Coming Out Of The Monkey's Head ( Gorillaz)


*Song Title of the Day*


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) I'm Still Singing That Same Old Song [Heavy Jelly]
2) Same Old Song and Dance (Aerosmith)
3) Same Old Story [Blodwyn Pig]
4) The Continuing Story of Bungalow Bill [Beatles]
5) Oldest Story In The World ( Heart)
6) The Story In Your Eyes [Moody Blues]
7) Eyes Without a Face [Billy Idol]
8) Face the Fire (Dan Fogelberg)
9) Fire Coming Out Of The Monkey's Head ( Gorillaz)
10) Shock the Monkey (Peter Gabriel)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Jeffrey Goes To Leicester Square (Jethro Tull)


----------



## Jay

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To The Wind."

1) Jeffrey Goes To Leicester Square (Jethro Tull)
2) A Song For Jeffrey [Jethro Tull]


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To The Wind."

1) Jeffrey Goes To Leicester Square [Jethro Tull]
2) A Song For Jeffrey [Jethro Tull]
3) Life Is a Long Song [Jethro Tull]


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To The Wind."

1) Jeffrey Goes To Leicester Square [Jethro Tull]
2) A Song For Jeffrey [Jethro Tull]
3) Life Is a Long Song [Jethro Tull]
4) Best Night Of My Life ( Jamie Foxx)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To The Wind."

1) Jeffrey Goes To Leicester Square [Jethro Tull]
2) A Song For Jeffrey [Jethro Tull]
3) Life Is a Long Song [Jethro Tull]
4) Best Night Of My Life (Jamie Foxx)
5) The Night the Lights Went Out in Georgia [Reba McEntire]


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To The Wind."

1) Jeffrey Goes To Leicester Square [Jethro Tull]
2) A Song For Jeffrey [Jethro Tull]
3) Life Is a Long Song [Jethro Tull]
4) Best Night Of My Life (Jamie Foxx)
5) The Night the Lights Went Out in Georgia [Reba McEntire]
6) Breathe In. Breathe Out. ( Hilary Duff)


----------



## Jay

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To The Wind."

1) Jeffrey Goes To Leicester Square [Jethro Tull]
2) A Song For Jeffrey [Jethro Tull]
3) Life Is a Long Song [Jethro Tull]
4) Best Night Of My Life (Jamie Foxx)
5) The Night the Lights Went Out in Georgia [Reba McEntire]
6) Breathe In. Breathe Out. ( Hilary Duff)
7) Breathe (In the Air) [Pink Floyd]


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To The Wind."

1) Jeffrey Goes To Leicester Square [Jethro Tull]
2) A Song For Jeffrey [Jethro Tull]
3) Life Is a Long Song [Jethro Tull]
4) Best Night Of My Life (Jamie Foxx)
5) The Night the Lights Went Out in Georgia [Reba McEntire]
6) Breathe In. Breathe Out. ( Hilary Duff)
7) Breathe (In the Air) [Pink Floyd]
8) Castles In The Air ( Don McLean)


----------



## Jay

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To The Wind."

1) Jeffrey Goes To Leicester Square [Jethro Tull]
2) A Song For Jeffrey [Jethro Tull]
3) Life Is a Long Song [Jethro Tull]
4) Best Night Of My Life (Jamie Foxx)
5) The Night the Lights Went Out in Georgia [Reba McEntire]
6) Breathe In. Breathe Out. ( Hilary Duff)
7) Breathe (In the Air) [Pink Floyd]
8) Castles In The Air ( Don McLean)
9) In the Air Tonight [Phil]


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To The Wind."

1) Jeffrey Goes To Leicester Square [Jethro Tull]
2) A Song For Jeffrey [Jethro Tull]
3) Life Is a Long Song [Jethro Tull]
4) Best Night Of My Life (Jamie Foxx)
5) The Night the Lights Went Out in Georgia [Reba McEntire]
6) Breathe In. Breathe Out. ( Hilary Duff)
7) Breathe (In the Air) [Pink Floyd]
8) Castles In The Air ( Don McLean)
9) In the Air Tonight [Phil]
10) Tonight (Ozzy)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme: Synth intro!

1) Separate Ways (Journey)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Synth intro!

1) Separate Ways (Journey)
2) Jump (Van Halen)


----------



## Jay

Theme: Synth intro!

1) Separate Ways (Journey)
2) Jump (Van Halen)
3) Baba O''Riley [Who]


----------



## science

1) Separate Ways (Journey)
2) Jump (Van Halen)
3) Baba O''Riley [Who]
4) Life is a Highway (Tom Cochrane)


----------



## Rogerx

I am sorry, site no working like it use to.


----------



## Jay

Theme: Synth intro!

1) Separate Ways (Journey)
2) Jump (Van Halen)
3) Baba O''Riley [Who]
4) Life is a Highway (Tom Cochrane)
5) Hoedown [ELP]


----------



## science

Theme: Synth intro!

1) Separate Ways (Journey)
2) Jump (Van Halen)
3) Baba O''Riley [Who]
4) Life is a Highway (Tom Cochrane)
5) Hoedown [ELP]
6) Du Hast (Rammstein)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Synth intro!

1) Separate Ways (Journey)
2) Jump (Van Halen)
3) Baba O''Riley [Who]
4) Life is a Highway (Tom Cochrane)
5) Hoedown [ELP]
6) Du Hast (Rammstein)
7) I'll Find My Way Home (Jon & Vangelis)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Synth intro!

1) Separate Ways (Journey)
2) Jump (Van Halen)
3) Baba O''Riley [Who]
4) Life is a Highway (Tom Cochrane)
5) Hoedown [ELP]
6) Du Hast (Rammstein)
7) I'll Find My Way Home (Jon & Vangelis)
8) Dreamweaver (Gary Wright)


----------



## pianozach

Rogerx said:


> I am sorry, site no working like it use to.


You're right.

There used to be an automatic "Quick Reply" box at the bottom of each page.

I think.

Now you have to click the "reply" button for it to pop up.


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Synth intro!

1) Separate Ways (Journey)
2) Jump (Van Halen)
3) Baba O''Riley [Who]
4) Life is a Highway (Tom Cochrane)
5) Hoedown [ELP]
6) Du Hast (Rammstein)
7) I'll Find My Way Home (Jon & Vangelis)
8) Dreamweaver (Gary Wright)
9) Funeral for a Friend / Love Lies Bleeding (Elton John)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Synth intro!

1) Separate Ways (Journey)
2) Jump (Van Halen)
3) Baba O''Riley [Who]
4) Life is a Highway (Tom Cochrane)
5) Hoedown [ELP]
6) Du Hast (Rammstein)
7) I'll Find My Way Home (Jon & Vangelis)
8) Dreamweaver (Gary Wright)
9) Funeral for a Friend / Love Lies Bleeding (Elton John)
10) Don't You Want Me (The Human League )


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Animals ( not to much duplications please)

1)When I See An Elephant Fly (Cliff Edwards)


----------



## pianozach

Rogerx said:


> 10) *Don't You Want Me* (The Human League )


This song always cracked me up due to misheard lyrics:

*"Don't Chew On Me Baby,
Don't Chew On Me, Ow!"*


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Animals (not too much duplications please)

1) When I See An Elephant Fly (Cliff Edwards)
2) Grey Seal (Elton John)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Animals (not too much duplications please)

1) When I See An Elephant Fly (Cliff Edwards)
2) Grey Seal (Elton John)
3) Black Cow ( Steely Dan)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Animals (not too much duplications please)

1) When I See An Elephant Fly (Cliff Edwards)
2) Grey Seal (Elton John)
3) Black Cow ( Steely Dan)
4) Hound Dog (Elvis)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Animals (not too much duplications please)

1) When I See An Elephant Fly (Cliff Edwards)
2) Grey Seal (Elton John)
3) Black Cow ( Steely Dan)
4) Hound Dog (Elvis)
5) Peacock (Katy Perry)


----------



## pianozach

New theme: Animals (not too much duplications please)

1) When I See An Elephant Fly (Cliff Edwards)
2) Grey Seal (Elton John)
3) Black Cow ( Steely Dan)
4) Hound Dog (Elvis)
5) Peacock (Katy Perry) 
6) Several Species of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together in a Cave and Grooving with a Pict (Pink Floyd)


----------



## atsizat

I didn't get the question.

What correlation will there be between songs?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New theme: Animals (not too much duplications please)

1) When I See An Elephant Fly (Cliff Edwards)
2) Grey Seal (Elton John)
3) Black Cow ( Steely Dan)
4) Hound Dog (Elvis)
5) Peacock (Katy Perry) 
6) Several Species of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together in a Cave and Grooving with a Pict (Pink Floyd)
7) When Doves Cry (Prince)


----------



## cougarjuno

New theme: Animals (not too much duplications please)

1) When I See An Elephant Fly (Cliff Edwards)
2) Grey Seal (Elton John)
3) Black Cow ( Steely Dan)
4) Hound Dog (Elvis)
5) Peacock (Katy Perry)
6) Several Species of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together in a Cave and Grooving with a Pict (Pink Floyd)
7) When Doves Cry (Prince)
8) A Horse With No Name (America)


----------



## Rogerx

New theme: Animals (not too much duplications please)

1) When I See An Elephant Fly (Cliff Edwards)
2) Grey Seal (Elton John)
3) Black Cow ( Steely Dan)
4) Hound Dog (Elvis)
5) Peacock (Katy Perry)
6) Several Species of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together in a Cave and Grooving with a Pict (Pink Floyd)
7) When Doves Cry (Prince)
8) A Horse With No Name (America)
9) The Love Cats ( The Cure)


----------



## Jay

New theme: Animals (not too much duplications please)

1) When I See An Elephant Fly (Cliff Edwards)
2) Grey Seal (Elton John)
3) Black Cow ( Steely Dan)
4) Hound Dog (Elvis)
5) Peacock (Katy Perry)
6) Several Species of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together in a Cave and Grooving with a Pict (Pink Floyd)
7) When Doves Cry (Prince)
8) A Horse With No Name (America)
9) The Love Cats ( The Cure)
10) God Is The Dog [Indian Summer]


----------



## Jay

Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Weather Report / Rain [Beatles]


----------



## Rogerx

Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Weather Report / Rain [Beatles]
2) The Four Seasons / Spring Summer Winter and Fall (Aphrodite's Child)


----------



## Jay

Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Weather Report / Rain [Beatles]
2) The Four Seasons / Spring Summer Winter and Fall (Aphrodite's Child)
3) Zombies / Dead Man Walkin' [Br-u-u-u-u-c-e]


----------



## Rogerx

Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Weather Report / Rain [Beatles]
2) The Four Seasons / Spring Summer Winter and Fall (Aphrodite's Child)
3) Zombies / Dead Man Walkin' [Br-u-u-u-u-c-e]
4) B.B. King/ Queen For Tonight ( Helen Shaprio)


----------



## pianozach

Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Weather Report / Rain [Beatles]
2) The Four Seasons / Spring Summer Winter and Fall (Aphrodite's Child)
3) Zombies / Dead Man Walkin' [Br-u-u-u-u-c-e]
4) B.B. King/ Queen For Tonight (Helen Shaprio)
5) Donna Summer / Summer In the City (The Lovin' Spoonful)


----------



## Rogerx

Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Weather Report / Rain [Beatles]
2) The Four Seasons / Spring Summer Winter and Fall (Aphrodite's Child)
3) Zombies / Dead Man Walkin' [Br-u-u-u-u-c-e]
4) B.B. King/ Queen For Tonight (Helen Shaprio)
5) Donna Summer / Summer In the City (The Lovin' Spoonful)
6) Johnny Winter/ Silver Springs ( Fleetwood Mac)


----------



## cougarjuno

Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Weather Report / Rain [Beatles]
2) The Four Seasons / Spring Summer Winter and Fall (Aphrodite's Child)
3) Zombies / Dead Man Walkin' [Br-u-u-u-u-c-e]
4) B.B. King/ Queen For Tonight (Helen Shaprio)
5) Donna Summer / Summer In the City (The Lovin' Spoonful)
6) Johnny Winter/ Silver Springs ( Fleetwood Mac)
7) Renaissance / Mona Lisa (Nat King Cole)


----------



## pianozach

Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Weather Report / Rain [Beatles]
2) The Four Seasons / Spring Summer Winter and Fall (Aphrodite's Child)
3) Zombies / Dead Man Walkin' [Br-u-u-u-u-c-e]
4) B.B. King/ Queen For Tonight (Helen Shaprio)
5) Donna Summer / Summer In the City (The Lovin' Spoonful)
6) Johnny Winter/ Silver Springs ( Fleetwood Mac)
7) Renaissance / Mona Lisa (Nat King Cole)
8) Doris Day / A Routine Day (Klaatu)


----------



## Rogerx

Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Weather Report / Rain [Beatles]
2) The Four Seasons / Spring Summer Winter and Fall (Aphrodite's Child)
3) Zombies / Dead Man Walkin' [Br-u-u-u-u-c-e]
4) B.B. King/ Queen For Tonight (Helen Shaprio)
5) Donna Summer / Summer In the City (The Lovin' Spoonful)
6) Johnny Winter/ Silver Springs ( Fleetwood Mac)
7) Renaissance / Mona Lisa (Nat King Cole)
8) Doris Day / A Routine Day (Klaatu)
9) John Lee Hooker/ Like a virgin( Madonna)


----------



## Jay

Each entry will be comprised of a band/artist name, followed by the title of a song they didn't record, but which seems like it could be associated with the band/artist name. The artist/band name does NOT have to be part of the song title.

1) Weather Report / Rain [Beatles]
2) The Four Seasons / Spring Summer Winter and Fall (Aphrodite's Child)
3) Zombies / Dead Man Walkin' [Br-u-u-u-u-c-e]
4) B.B. King/ Queen For Tonight (Helen Shaprio)
5) Donna Summer / Summer In the City (The Lovin' Spoonful)
6) Johnny Winter/ Silver Springs ( Fleetwood Mac)
7) Renaissance / Mona Lisa (Nat King Cole)
8) Doris Day / A Routine Day (Klaatu)
9) John Lee Hooker/ Like a virgin( Madonna)
10) The Move / Still [Peter Sinfield]


----------



## Jay

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Mummy Was An Asteroid, Daddy Was A Small Non-Stick Kitchen Utensil [Quiet Sun]


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Mummy Was An Asteroid, Daddy Was A Small Non-Stick Kitchen Utensil [Quiet Sun]
2) Soul Kitchen (The Doors)


----------



## Jay

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Mummy Was An Asteroid, Daddy Was A Small Non-Stick Kitchen Utensil [Quiet Sun]
2) Soul Kitchen (The Doors)
3) Come On In My Kitchen [Robert Johnson]


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Mummy Was An Asteroid, Daddy Was A Small Non-Stick Kitchen Utensil [Quiet Sun]
2) Soul Kitchen (The Doors)
3) Come On In My Kitchen [Robert Johnson]
4) Come Down in Time (Elton John)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Mummy Was An Asteroid, Daddy Was A Small Non-Stick Kitchen Utensil [Quiet Sun]
2) Soul Kitchen (The Doors)
3) Come On In My Kitchen [Robert Johnson]
4) Come Down in Time (Elton John)
5) Distance and Time (Alicia Keyes)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Mummy Was An Asteroid, Daddy Was A Small Non-Stick Kitchen Utensil [Quiet Sun]
2) Soul Kitchen (The Doors)
3) Come On In My Kitchen [Robert Johnson]
4) Come Down in Time (Elton John)
5) Distance and Time (Alicia Keyes)[
6) Time Is On My Side ( Rolling Stones)


----------



## Jay

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Mummy Was An Asteroid, Daddy Was A Small Non-Stick Kitchen Utensil [Quiet Sun]
2) Soul Kitchen (The Doors)
3) Come On In My Kitchen [Robert Johnson]
4) Come Down in Time (Elton John)
5) Distance and Time (Alicia Keyes)[
6) Time Is On My Side ( Rolling Stones)
7) Time Is.... [Raw Material]


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Mummy Was An Asteroid, Daddy Was A Small Non-Stick Kitchen Utensil [Quiet Sun]
2) Soul Kitchen (The Doors)
3) Come On In My Kitchen [Robert Johnson]
4) Come Down in Time (Elton John)
5) Distance and Time (Alicia Keyes)[
6) Time Is On My Side ( Rolling Stones)
7) Time Is.... [Raw Material]
8) Time of Your Life (Green Day)


----------



## Rogerx

]Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Mummy Was An Asteroid, Daddy Was A Small Non-Stick Kitchen Utensil [Quiet Sun]
2) Soul Kitchen (The Doors)
3) Come On In My Kitchen [Robert Johnson]
4) Come Down in Time (Elton John)
5) Distance and Time (Alicia Keyes)[
6) Time Is On My Side ( Rolling Stones)
7) Time Is.... [Raw Material]
8) Time of Your Life (Green Day)
9) And Your Bird Can Sing (The Beatles)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Your entry includes one or more prominent words of the immediately preceding entry, excluding "a," "an," "the," "to," "for," "in," etc. Ex: "Message To Love" could be answered with "I've Got to Get A Message to You" or "Love Me Do," but not, say, "I Talk To the Wind."

1) Mummy Was An Asteroid, Daddy Was A Small Non-Stick Kitchen Utensil [Quiet Sun]
2) Soul Kitchen (The Doors)
3) Come On In My Kitchen [Robert Johnson]
4) Come Down in Time (Elton John)
5) Distance and Time (Alicia Keyes)
6) Time Is On My Side (Rolling Stones)
7) Time Is.... [Raw Material]
8) Time of Your Life (Green Day)
9) And Your Bird Can Sing (The Beatles)
10) Surprise, Surprise (Sweet Bird Of Paradox) [John Lennon]


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Songs with the word "friend" in the title. Extensions of "friend", such as "friends" and "friendly" are fine.

1) The Turn of a Friendly Card [The Alan Parsons Project]


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Songs with the word "friend" in the title. Extensions of "friend", such as "friends" and "friendly" are fine.

1) The Turn of a Friendly Card [The Alan Parsons Project]
2) Waiting on a Friend (Rolling Stones)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Songs with the word "friend" in the title. Extensions of "friend", such as "friends" and "friendly" are fine.

1) The Turn of a Friendly Card [The Alan Parsons Project]
2) Waiting on a Friend (Rolling Stones)
3) You're My Best Friend [Queen]


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Songs with the word "friend" in the title. Extensions of "friend", such as "friends" and "friendly" are fine.

1) The Turn of a Friendly Card [The Alan Parsons Project]
2) Waiting on a Friend (Rolling Stones)
3) You're My Best Friend [Queen]
4) Friends And Lovers (Bread)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Songs with the word "friend" in the title. Extensions of "friend", such as "friends" and "friendly" are fine.

1) The Turn of a Friendly Card [The Alan Parsons Project]
2) Waiting on a Friend (Rolling Stones)
3) You're My Best Friend [Queen]
4) Friends And Lovers (Bread)
5) With a Little Help From My Friends (The Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Songs with the word "friend" in the title. Extensions of "friend", such as "friends" and "friendly" are fine.

1) The Turn of a Friendly Card [The Alan Parsons Project]
2) Waiting on a Friend (Rolling Stones)
3) You're My Best Friend [Queen]
4) Friends And Lovers (Bread)
5) With a Little Help From My Friends (The Beatles)
6) Radio Friendly Unit Shifter ( Nirvana)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Songs with the word "friend" in the title. Extensions of "friend", such as "friends" and "friendly" are fine.

1) The Turn of a Friendly Card [The Alan Parsons Project]
2) Waiting on a Friend (Rolling Stones)
3) You're My Best Friend [Queen]
4) Friends And Lovers (Bread)
5) With a Little Help From My Friends (The Beatles)
6) Radio Friendly Unit Shifter (Nirvana)
7) You've Got a Friend (James Taylor)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Songs with the word "friend" in the title. Extensions of "friend", such as "friends" and "friendly" are fine.

1) The Turn of a Friendly Card [The Alan Parsons Project]
2) Waiting on a Friend (Rolling Stones)
3) You're My Best Friend [Queen]
4) Friends And Lovers (Bread)
5) With a Little Help From My Friends (The Beatles)
6) Radio Friendly Unit Shifter (Nirvana)
7) You've Got a Friend (James Taylor)]
8) You Can't Make Old Friends ( Kenny Rogers and Dolly Parton)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Songs with the word "friend" in the title. Extensions of "friend", such as "friends" and "friendly" are fine.

1) The Turn of a Friendly Card [The Alan Parsons Project]
2) Waiting on a Friend (Rolling Stones)
3) You're My Best Friend [Queen]
4) Friends And Lovers (Bread)
5) With a Little Help From My Friends (The Beatles)
6) Radio Friendly Unit Shifter (Nirvana)
7) You've Got a Friend (James Taylor)
8) You Can't Make Old Friends (Kenny Rogers and Dolly Parton)
9) Can We Still Be Friends (Todd Rundgren)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Songs with the word "friend" in the title. Extensions of "friend", such as "friends" and "friendly" are fine.

1) The Turn of a Friendly Card [The Alan Parsons Project]
2) Waiting on a Friend (Rolling Stones)
3) You're My Best Friend [Queen]
4) Friends And Lovers (Bread)
5) With a Little Help From My Friends (The Beatles)
6) Radio Friendly Unit Shifter (Nirvana)
7) You've Got a Friend (James Taylor)
8) You Can't Make Old Friends (Kenny Rogers and Dolly Parton)
9) Can We Still Be Friends (Todd Rundgren)
10) Friends (Elton John)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Songs with the word "boy(s)" in the title. 

1) Three-Minute Boy (Marillion)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Songs with the word "boy(s)" in the title.

1) Three-Minute Boy (Marillion)
2) A Boy Named Sue (Johnny Cash)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Songs with the word "boy(s)" in the title.

1) Three-Minute Boy (Marillion)
2) A Boy Named Sue (Johnny Cash)
3) Teddy Boy (Paul McCartney)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Songs with the word "boy(s)" in the title.

1) Three-Minute Boy (Marillion)
2) A Boy Named Sue (Johnny Cash)
3) Teddy Boy (Paul McCartney)
4) Boys and Girls ( The Human League)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Songs with the word "boy(s)" in the title.

1) Three-Minute Boy (Marillion)
2) A Boy Named Sue (Johnny Cash)
3) Teddy Boy (Paul McCartney)
4) Boys and Girls ( The Human League)
5) Beautiful Boy (John Lennon)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme: Songs with the word "boy(s)" in the title.

1) Three-Minute Boy (Marillion)
2) A Boy Named Sue (Johnny Cash)
3) Teddy Boy (Paul McCartney)
4) Boys and Girls ( The Human League)
5) Beautiful Boy (John Lennon)
6) Venus As A Boy ( Björk)


----------



## cougarjuno

Theme: Songs with the word "boy(s)" in the title.

1) Three-Minute Boy (Marillion)
2) A Boy Named Sue (Johnny Cash)
3) Teddy Boy (Paul McCartney)
4) Boys and Girls ( The Human League)
5) Beautiful Boy (John Lennon)
6) Venus As A Boy ( Björk)
7) The Boys Are Back in Town (Thin Lizzy)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Songs with the word "boy(s)" in the title.

1) Three-Minute Boy (Marillion)
2) A Boy Named Sue (Johnny Cash)
3) Teddy Boy (Paul McCartney)
4) Boys and Girls (The Human League)
5) Beautiful Boy (John Lennon)
6) Venus As A Boy (Björk)
7) The Boys Are Back in Town (Thin Lizzy)
8) Boy From New York City (Manhattan Transfer)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme: Songs with the word "boy(s)" in the title.

1) Three-Minute Boy (Marillion)
2) A Boy Named Sue (Johnny Cash)
3) Teddy Boy (Paul McCartney)
4) Boys and Girls (The Human League)
5) Beautiful Boy (John Lennon)
6) Venus As A Boy (Björk)
7) The Boys Are Back in Town (Thin Lizzy)
8) Boy From New York City (Manhattan Transfer)
9) Boogie Boy (Iggy Pop)


----------



## pianozach

Theme: Songs with the word "boy(s)" in the title.

1) Three-Minute Boy (Marillion)
2) A Boy Named Sue (Johnny Cash)
3) Teddy Boy (Paul McCartney)
4) Boys and Girls (The Human League)
5) Beautiful Boy (John Lennon)
6) Venus As A Boy (Björk)
7) The Boys Are Back in Town (Thin Lizzy)
8) Boy From New York City (Manhattan Transfer)
9) Boogie Boy (Iggy Pop)
10) Bad Boy (The Beatles cover of Larry Williams' song)


----------



## pianozach

THEME: Songs with "Man" in the title

1) Happy Man (Chicago)


----------



## Rogerx

THEME: Songs with "Man" in the title

1) Happy Man (Chicago)
2) When A Blind Man Cries ( Deep Purple)


----------



## Art Rock

It's been over four days without a post, and after over 17000 posts and hundreds of themes, many recycled multiple times, I think it is time to pull the plug.

If in the future someone fancies giving this another go, go for it in a new thread (also presenting the opportunity to have a critical look at the format).


----------

